# Zeigt her eure Cubes  - Teil 3



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich stehe ja mehr auf das Original


----------



## mzaskar (21. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich stehe ja mehr auf das Original


 
Hui erster


----------



## ghia (21. Oktober 2010)

Zweiter... Aber, wo ist der zweite Teil?


----------



## idworker (21. Oktober 2010)

guck mal ganz oben....


----------



## messias (21. Oktober 2010)

Der zweite Teil ist der Teil, der die Nummer 1 hat. Das hab ich bei diesen Threadaufteilungen auch noch nie verstanden.
Der echte erste Teil ist der ganz ohne Nummer.


----------



## derAndre (21. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich stehe ja mehr auf das Original



Wenn das auf mich bezogen ist dann muss ich sagen, das ich in dem Fall nicht das Geld habe, um für das Original den dreifachen Preis hin zu legen.


----------



## Kr0n05 (21. Oktober 2010)

simplysax, der rahmen is ja mal geil... finde den so nicht!


----------



## kubitix (21. Oktober 2010)

Kr0n05 schrieb:


> simplysax, der rahmen is ja mal geil... finde den so nicht!



Müsste ein 
*Cube Access WLS GTC 2010 Fading Blue*

sein


----------



## Vincy (21. Oktober 2010)

Kr0n05 schrieb:


> simplysax, der rahmen is ja mal geil... finde den so nicht!


 
Cube Access WLS GTC 2010

http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/...-GTC-2010/~kid408/~tplprodukt_1/~prid2078.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kr0n05 (21. Oktober 2010)

Danke euch!

Gibt es den Rahmen auch für Männer?


----------



## messias (21. Oktober 2010)

http://www.cube.eu/hardtail/pro-composite-series/reaction-gtc-team/


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Oktober 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Wenn das auf mich bezogen ist dann muss ich sagen, das ich in dem Fall nicht das Geld habe, um für das Original den dreifachen Preis hin zu legen.



Die DX werd ich mir demnächst auch mal ausleihen...dass es sie gitb weiß ich schon lange. und klamottentechnisch seh ich das wie du. (und statt ewig viel geld für winterklickies rauszuwerfen wechsel ich auf wanderschuhe mit flaties..)

Doch doch ich fahr im sommer schon im wald ... aber so in der vorbereitung bin uich auch ab und zu mit dem rennrad auf der strasse zu finden (wenn auch viel zu selten, weils mir eigtl. nich halb soviel spaß macht wie im wald..deshalb is mein stereo auch das haupttrainingsrad, weil wenns mit dem klappt, gehts auch mim reaction - und wenn man dann den trainingseffekt bergauf mitgenommen hat, gibts bergab auch immer ne belohnung..)


----------



## Kr0n05 (21. Oktober 2010)

Daaankeee.....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. Oktober 2010)

Ja das habt Ihr nun davon. Zu viele Indoor-Trainingsgeräte....da wird man mal eben aus dem richtigen MTB- Bereich vertrieben 
Danke für den Beitrag mit der Lampe - habe da ja auch noch Bedarf.... für den Wald. Für Stadt/Straße reichen mir meine 8 LED Dingers.....aber die Aktion "Nightride" würde das nicht gerade unterstützen  da kommt so ein Tipp gerade recht 
Und da mir das ganze nicht so ganz nach Eurozone aussah habe ich noch einmal recherchiert - und neben der erwähnten Lampe für 89,00 Euro auch noch diese aufgepeppte Version gefunden.....
http://www.bikelight.eu/mj-816.htm (Geht mir nur um die Lampe - nicht um die anbietende Firma = keine Gewähr) ;-)
Da wird Licht.....nur halt wie oft brauche ich das????? Wäre doch aber eigentlich eine super Weihnachtsgeschenkidee.....wenn man wieder bald gefragt wird. Könnte mir Unwissenden nur mal jemand zu Vergleichszwecken sagen (pn), was ist in diesem Lampenfall "das Original" :-(

@simplysax - der Rahmen/das Bike sind wirklich top  nur bei den Barends (wenn man das noch so nennen kann) komme ich arg ins Grübeln  
Sind die echt so Riesig (und damit ein Fall für die Style-Polizei) oder kommen die hier nur so rüber? Bei Deinem Ghost im Album hast Du so etwas doch auch nicht angefriemelt - also ginge es doch sicher auch ohne.... Oder?


----------



## Hemme (21. Oktober 2010)

erstes Bild in Teil3



Vor 2 Wochen im Chiemgau.



Waren spassige 3 Tage,



mit coolen Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hemme (21. Oktober 2010)

Nach der Tour wollten alle das Stereo haben


----------



## trek 6500 (21. Oktober 2010)

@simplysax : ...das arme bike !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@hemme : top bilder !!!


----------



## derAndre (21. Oktober 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> ...
> Danke für den Beitrag mit der Lampe - habe da ja auch noch Bedarf.... für den Wald. Für Stadt/Straße reichen mir meine 8 LED Dingers.....aber die Aktion "Nightride" würde das nicht gerade unterstützen  da kommt so ein Tipp gerade recht
> Und da mir das ganze nicht so ganz nach Eurozone aussah habe ich noch einmal recherchiert - und neben der erwähnten Lampe für 89,00 Euro auch noch diese aufgepeppte Version gefunden.....
> http://www.bikelight.eu/mj-816.htm (Geht mir nur um die Lampe - nicht um die anbietende Firma = keine Gewähr) ;-)
> Da wird Licht.....nur halt wie oft brauche ich das????? Wäre doch aber eigentlich eine super Weihnachtsgeschenkidee.....wenn man wieder bald gefragt wird. Könnte mir Unwissenden nur mal jemand zu Vergleichszwecken sagen (pn), was ist in diesem Lampenfall "das Original" :-(...



Also bei 1400 Lumen brauchen alle andere die mit Dir unterwegs sind Schweißerbrillen und Sonnenschutzfaktor 50+. Mehr Licht ist allerdings beim Trailsurfen nie schlecht. Das das Ding aus HongKong kommt ist eigentlich kein Problem. Versandkosten fallen ja keine an und der Zoll hat bisher auch noch nicht gemeckert.

Von wem das Original ist, weiß ich grad nicht. Vielleicht kann mzakar da Licht ins Dunkle bringen.

@Hemme: schöne Bilder, sieht aus als hättet Ihr Spaß gehabt.


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Oktober 2010)

sauber hemme


----------



## barbarissima (21. Oktober 2010)

*@hemme*
Ich bin entzückt, die Bilder sind ne Wucht


----------



## simplysax (21. Oktober 2010)

Haha, und ich dachte schon ihr würdet über meine Schutzbleche lästern . Habe gestern erstmal alles vom anderen Rad ummontiert. 

Die Barends sehen größer aus, als sie sind. Sind Ergon GC3 Griffe. Ich komme damit ganz gut klar. Kann man mal umpacken bei längeren Touren. 

Gleich geht es das erstemal raus mit dem guten Stück. Bin schon super gespannt. Ist nochmal 2 kg leichter, als mein Ghost. 

Kurze Frage an die Cube Carbonfahrer. Habt ihr auch unten ein kleines Loch im Rahmen, dort wo die Seriennummer ist?


----------



## barbarissima (21. Oktober 2010)

Wir haben uns unseren Teil gedacht  

Ist das nicht im Verhaltenskodex für Mountainbiker so festegehalten:
"Wenn du einen Mountainbiker mit Schutzblech siehst, dann tu einfach so als würdest du es gar nicht bemerken" (oder so ähnlich )   

Apropos: Schönes Bike


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. Oktober 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ist das nicht im Verhaltenskodex für Mountainbiker so festegehalten: "Wenn du einen Mountainbiker mit Schutzblech siehst, dann tu einfach so als würdest du es gar nicht bemerken" (oder so ähnlich )   Apropos: Schönes Bike


Du sagst es selbst...ein schönes Bike! Und so ein Schmutzfänger ist in Null Komma Nichts an/abmontiert  Kann sich doch auch jeder beim Betrachten auf das Wesentliche(=Bike) konzentrieren.....und mir sind die Bilder mit Schmutzfänger von Draußen immer noch lieber, als die ohne Solche von Drinnen. (Nichts gegen Euch Jungs....hat hier auch seine "Berechtigung" - aber mich wurmt es, dass sich über einen Schmutzfänger immer so die Zunge gespalten wird). 
Das mit dem Ding nicht gerade die Sonnenseite des Bikes gezeigt wird - da gehe ich ja mit...aber es ist eben auch keine Sonne Draußen zur Zeit . In der letzten Bike oder Mountain Bike hat man sogar Dutzende getestet und bewertet.....muß also auch noch welche geben, die die Dinger kaufen und montieren. Egal was Einige hier dazu sagen. 
Als "Erziehungsmaßnahme" gibt es noch etwas aus dem Altbestand:



Hatte zwar auch beschlossen die Dinger nicht mehr zu montieren....da das gerade Vorne nicht viel bringt.....aber bei einigen Klamotten ist doch wieder Handwäsche angesagt. Da bin ich zumindest hinten am überlegen....aber noch etwas unentschlossen.  Aber ich würde diese Entscheidung jedem Selbst überlassen........im Bärbelschen Sinne ----- übersehen wir es doch "großzügig".

@simplysax - ich habe zwar keinen Carbon-Rahmen - aber beim ACID und LTD war auch kein Loch - beim jetzigen AMS von mir sind mehrere....kleine! Hatte hier auch mal gelesen, dass manche die sogar in frühere Rahmen extra reingebohrt haben (beuze?).....wegen dem Wasserabfluss...ist ja da unten der "tiefste Punkt" ...... 
Wäre also eingentlich kein Grund zur Sorge.  
Wenn es Dir speziell um´s Carbon ging - vergiss mein Geschwätz 

@hemme - Top!


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Oktober 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> ....da das gerade Vorne nicht viel bringt.....



grad vorne bringts des...hinten wirst a bissl dreckig. vorne spritzt der mist hoch und du siehst nix merh! deshalb hab ich im winter und in feuchteren jahreszeiten allgemein immer den "spritzschutz" zwischen gabelbrücke und krone montiert...salzwasser im winter is einfach bescheiden im gesicht aber dafür braucht man kein ganzes schutzblech


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. Oktober 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> grad vorne bringts des...hinten wirst a bissl dreckig. vorne spritzt der mist hoch und du siehst nix mehr!


 Ja das war mehr auf "meinen" speziellen Schutz (siehe Foto) bezogen...der bringt nix! Daher bin ich ja auch am überlegen.....gar nix mehr zu machen....oder eben "was vernünftiges"...aber danke für den Hinweis.
Auch die Idee mit dem "Selbstgeschaffenen" ist überlegenswert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (21. Oktober 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Von wem das Original ist, weiß ich grad nicht. Vielleicht kann mzakar da Licht ins Dunkle bringen.



Ist mit der Tesla von Lupine zu vergleichen!


----------



## derAndre (21. Oktober 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> ....da das gerade Vorne nicht viel bringt.....aber bei einigen Klamotten ist doch wieder Handwäsche angesagt.



Ich finde das vordere ist das einzige das annähernd hin und wieder eine Daseinberechtigung hat. Bei sehr starkem Regen erleichtert es die Sicht etwas. Das Hintere dagegen erfüllt für mich nie einen Zweck. Hinten gucke ich nicht, der kleine Streifen A***h, zwischen Sattel und Rucksack kühlt nass und dreckig selbst bei minus 10°C nicht deutlich aus... Und aussehen wie eine Eber nach einer ordentlichen Suhle tut ich sowieso immer. Aber wie wir Kölner zu sagen pfelgen: jeder Jeck is anders und et hätt noch immer jot gejange.


----------



## Dämon__ (21. Oktober 2010)

Zum Thema Schutzbleche, bei Dauerregen sind die bei den jetzigen Temperaturen schon sinnvoll, ein kalter nasser Ar... ist nicht gerade angenehm.


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Oktober 2010)

auf den wegen, die ich bergab bevorzuge, is des blecherl aber ruck zuck fort..


----------



## kubitix (21. Oktober 2010)

Wie man an meinem "Organspendeempfänger" sehen konnte fahre ich zur Zeit auch mit Schutzblechen und ich will es jetzt mal so drastisch formulieren:

Es ist mir sch.....egal, was wer warum davon hält oder nicht. Für mich ist es ein Sicherheitsplus und ein Komfortplus. Ich war heute 3,5 Std bei 4,5 °C mit dem Bike unterwegs, klar wird man bei dem Wetter dreckig und auch naß, wenn ich das aber mit vernünftigen Steckschutzblechen auf ein minimum reduzieren kann, dann tue ich das allemal. Ich will ja schließlich Gesund bleiben. Nicht falsch verstehen, das kann jeder handhaben wie er will, aber wenn das einzige Argument ist, "das ist nicht stylisch an einem MTB" dann würde ich in Zukunft auch die Regenjacke zuhause lassen, ist ja auch nicht wirklich MTB-Stylisch.

PS: Über meine zu lange(n) Leitung(en) brauchen wir nicht diskutieren, das hab ich schon eingesehen.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. Oktober 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


> ...Nicht falsch verstehen, das kann jeder handhaben wie er will....


 So und nun liebe Gemeinde - bitte wieder Bilder!  
Sonst bekomme ich noch ein schlechtes Gewissen .... und wir Alle zu Recht Ärger mit der Bilderpolizei - das muss nicht sein.......


----------



## barbarissima (21. Oktober 2010)

Noch ein kleiner Tip für alle, die sich, wie ich, weder mit einem Schutzblech noch mit einem nassen Hinterteil anfreunden können: Kurze Regenhosen, wie diese hier halten den Po trocken und behindern nicht beim fahren


----------



## Sirrah73 (21. Oktober 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Noch ein kleiner Tip für alle, die sich, wie ich, weder mit einem Schutzblech noch mit einem nassen Hinterteil anfreunden können: Kurze Regenhosen, wie diese hier halten den Po trocken und behindern nicht beim fahren



Absolut ! Habe mir ne kurze Regenhose von Cube bestellt. Ist topp und da kurz excellent belüftet .


----------



## linkespurfahrer (21. Oktober 2010)

@Bärbel: Ich fahre die GORE Contest Hose (Windstopper - ich glaube Active Shell) und muss dazu sagen, dass selbst, wenn sie nass ist, sich nicht nass anfühlt. Aber Deinen Vorschlag finde ich prima. Ich wollte mir eh mal noch ne kurze Regenhos zulegen. 

Bei uns ist das Wetter sehr unbeständig und sehr windig. Seit letztem Sonntag habe ich heute wieder Gelegenheit gefunden, mal ne Runde zu drehen. Habe mit die Runde so geleget, zuerst gegen den Wind und am Ende mit dem Wind zu fahren. Ich habe für die knapp 75 km schon lange nicht mehr so lange gebraucht: 2h 50 min. 

Zur Bekleidung:
Heute hatte ich die GORE Contest Hose, oben nur ein Untershirt von Craft (Pro Zero Extreme) und die Xenon Windjacke an. Unten wie gehabt Überschuhe. Handschuhe: Meine schon drei Mal geflickten Rockel Solar "Langfinger". 

Was trag Ihr so zu dieser Jahreszeit? (Bitte die Bike-Bilder dabei nicht vergessen)

Viele Grüße von Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (21. Oktober 2010)

so ihr weicheier!!! Auf die richtige Hose kommt es an!  Und verunstaltet euere Würfel nicht mit den HÄSSLICHEN Plastig Schutz! 
Und wie spuri sagt: BILDER bitte!!


----------



## Milan0 (21. Oktober 2010)

noch kurz zur Lampe aus Fernost: Habe die mir die Tage auch für Nightrides bestellt. Hatte letzte Woche mal einen mit einer normalen Straßenlampe und war froh über das Licht meiner Begleiter! Bin mal gespannt wie hell die dann wirklich wird

und weil das ein Bilderthread ist hier noch eins aus der Stadt beim Brötchen holen


----------



## barbarissima (21. Oktober 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Absolut ! Habe mir ne kurze Regenhose von Cube bestellt. Ist topp und da kurz excellent belüftet .


Mein Reden, Hauptsache gut belüftet   



linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> @Bärbel: Ich fahre die GORE Contest Hose (Windstopper - ich glaube Active Shell) und muss dazu sagen, dass selbst, wenn sie nass ist, sich nicht nass anfühlt. Aber Deinen Vorschlag finde ich prima. Ich wollte mir eh mal noch ne kurze Regenhos zulegen.
> 
> Bei uns ist das Wetter sehr unbeständig und sehr windig. Seit letztem Sonntag habe ich heute wieder Gelegenheit gefunden, mal ne Runde zu drehen. Habe mit die Runde so geleget, zuerst gegen den Wind und am Ende mit dem Wind zu fahren. Ich habe für die knapp 75 km schon lange nicht mehr so lange gebraucht: 2h 50 min.
> 
> ...


 
Also, ich fahre bei dem Wetter, 3° und nebelig, obenrum mit meinem Odlo Skiunterhemd, dem Vaude Wintertrikot und der Vaude Winterjacke ( frag nicht, wie die Klamotten richtig heißen ) Bergauf wird die Jacke aufgemacht, da ich sonst am Hitzstau sterbe  Untenrum habe ich eine dicke Löfflerhose, Wollsocken und Winterwanderstiefel  Wenn es kälter wird, dann kommen zwei Skiunterhemden, oder wahlweise zwei Wintertrikots übereinander  Bild: s.o.


----------



## marco_m (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich hoffe der Herbst bleibt noch so "golden" wie heute, will übernächstes Weekend nochmal etwas in die Höhe ..





Bikenachwuchs, guckt noch etwas skeptisch aber das kommt schon gut


----------



## barbarissima (21. Oktober 2010)

*@ostwandlager*
Ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich jetzt schon Schneebilder sehen möchte 

*@MilanO*
Die Kirche wirkt hinter deinem zierlichen Bike schon recht mächtig* *


----------



## kubitix (21. Oktober 2010)

Helm, wenn´s rischtisch kalt wird Helm-Mütze, Funktionsunterhemd, Trikot, eventuell Jacke, Shimano Winterhose, Socken, Schuhe, Super-Moto Handschuhe

Bei noch tieferen Temperaturen Windstopper für Abfahrten.

@ostwandlager
Bei Schnee und Eis braucht´s kein Schutzblech, da gefriert der Dreck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (21. Oktober 2010)

Hemme schrieb:


> Nach der Tour wollten alle das Stereo haben



So So So, Du brauchst also fünf paar Hände um das Bike auf den VW Fahrradhalter zu montieren 

@simplysax Welches Loch meinst Du? Mein Stereo HPC hat auch Löcher aber nicht bei der SerNum. Mach doch mal bitte ein Foto.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## nen (21. Oktober 2010)

Goldener Herbst ist schon was schönes, leider schon etwas von dem weißen Zeugs bedeckt. Mal schauen ob der Föhn wirklich am Wochenende durchgreift.
Über meine Windstopper-Sturmhaube war ich die letzten Tage in der Abfahrt schon dankbar.













			
				spuri schrieb:
			
		

> Nur bei mir ist es so, dass ich nach spätestens 40 Minuten (eigentlich schon viel eher ) keinen Bock mehr auf diesen monotonen Gleichtritt habe. Dieses ganze indoor-Zeugs kann die frische Luft, die tolle Umgebung und die damit verbundene Abwechslung eben einfach nicht wirklich ersetzen.


Ich habs da voll mit dir, das halte ich auch nicht aus. Lieber je nach Schneelage auf die Nordkette laufen oder Skitour machen und Anfang März wieder in den Sattel.


----------



## trek 6500 (21. Oktober 2010)

qbärbel : ...super idee , mit der kurzen  regenhose . werd´gleich mal bei ebay schau´n ....


----------



## slmslvn (21. Oktober 2010)

Wirkt wunder das Ding und geht glaube ich auch noch bei den styleorientierten durch:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23248_Neoguard-Limited-Edition-Spritzschutz.html


----------



## trek 6500 (21. Oktober 2010)

...sieht zumindest besser aus , als das sks "blech" ...


----------



## derAndre (22. Oktober 2010)

slmslvn schrieb:


> Wirkt wunder das Ding und geht glaube ich auch noch bei den styleorientierten durch:
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23248_Neoguard-Limited-Edition-Spritzschutz.html



Da kannste auch nen alten Schlauch aufschneiden und mit Kabelbinder festmachen...


----------



## Cortina (22. Oktober 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Noch ein kleiner Tip für alle, die sich, wie ich, weder mit einem Schutzblech noch mit einem nassen Hinterteil anfreunden können: Kurze Regenhosen, wie diese hier halten den Po trocken und behindern nicht beim fahren



Wollte auch erst die Gore, alternativ habe ich dann die Vaude in kurz genommen, kostet etwas weniger, so um die 70 Euro. Der Tipp kam von fatz's besserer Hälfte 

Vaude Spray

Funktioniert super mit den kurzen Hosen als Überzieher 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## acid89 (22. Oktober 2010)

slmslvn schrieb:


> Wirkt wunder das Ding und geht glaube ich auch noch bei den styleorientierten durch:
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23248_Neoguard-Limited-Edition-Spritzschutz.html


Danke fÃ¼r den Tipp 
Wenn es seinen Zweck erfÃ¼llt, kÃ¶nnte man Ã¼ber die Anschaffung mal nachdenken. Passt besser in den Rucksack, wie meine SKS-Schutzbleche... 





Cortina schrieb:


> Wollte auch erst die Gore, alternativ habe ich dann die Vaude in kurz genommen, kostet etwas weniger, so um die 70 Euro. Der Tipp kam von fatz's besserer HÃ¤lfte
> 
> Vaude Spray
> 
> ...


Und bei bike24.net sogar bloÃ 58,90â¬ (allerdings nur XL) 



GruÃ acid89


----------



## Beorn (22. Oktober 2010)

slmslvn schrieb:


> Wirkt wunder das Ding und geht glaube ich auch noch bei den styleorientierten durch:
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23248_Neoguard-Limited-Edition-Spritzschutz.html



Oder einen alten Schlauch mit Kabelbindern reinspannen. Ist billiger.


----------



## LittleBoomer (22. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> qbärbel : ...super idee , mit der kurzen  regenhose . werd´gleich mal bei ebay schau´n ....



ich habe mir mal bei Aldi eine lange gekauft und abgeschnitten. Bei der Kälte und bei Mistwetter optimales Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.

Grüßle

LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Oktober 2010)

eben, schlauch tuts völlig


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. Oktober 2010)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> Bei uns ist das Wetter sehr unbeständig und sehr windig. Was trag Ihr so zu dieser Jahreszeit?


  Naja - fast die gleiche Gegend eben....

Gute Tipps zzt. hier - von Lampen über .......
Bärbels Tipp mit der Gore Hose hat glaube ich noch einen zweiten guten Nutzen neben dem Verhindern eines nassen Popo´s...ich finde es zzt. sehr kühl im Bereich der inneneren Oberschenkel bzw. im Schritt. Werde aus diesem Grunde (Windschutz) mal über so einen "Überzieher" nachdenken... Muss ich die Hose eigentlich eine Nummer Größer als üblich nehmen - da ja die "normalen" Klamotten drunter sind - oder dehnt es sich passend?
Ansonsten gilt auch bei mir aktuell: Oben 3 Lagen,
Funktionsunterhemd & Radshirt (beides lang) + Soft-Shell- bzw. 
Bike-Jacke (Gonso). Unten normale Lauf-Tights lang, je nach Temperatur die dünneren oder eben innen mit Fleece angerauhte.
Da ich alle Klamotten in verschiedenen Stärken/Dicken habe ..... muss ich immer aufpassen, zzt. noch nicht die dickeren Exemplare zu kombinieren. Das ist meine absolute Schwäche aus meinen früheren Biker-Zeiten (die, wo man noch in PS/ccm - und nicht wie jetzt in Federweg gemessen hat )
Nun wo man nicht mehr ganz so viel Fahrtwind hat & auch noch selber trampelt.....bin ich ein paar mal schon trotz Funktionswäsche relativ "klitschnass" nach Hause gekommen.  Obwohl ich am Anfang dachte....es passt alles. Habt Ihr das Nie? 
Da fehlt mir dann vermutlich einfach noch die Erfahrung....aber es wird....langsam bekomme ich es raus.  
Unter dem Helm sitzt jetzt (4°+Wind) eine Helmmütze von Gonso & am Hals bei Bedarf auch mal ein Buff-Tuch. Kurze Handschuhe, Laufschuhe. Puh. Das war´s. 
Und nun endlich mal Bilders - und zwar von Heute 
An der Oder (Schweinewerder) mit Blick auf den Grenzübergang Frankfurt (Oder) - Slubice.



Eine der 2 Brücken zum Ziegenwerder zwischen Alter Oder & Oder.



Auf der Brücke über die "Alte Oder"



Schön war´s wieder mal mit dem Wilden....und Wochenende soll´s ja noch besseres Wetter geben! Euch Allen schon mal viel Spaß


----------



## Pfalzgott (22. Oktober 2010)

Schick, schick Spuri!!


----------



## barbarissima (22. Oktober 2010)

*@spuri*
Das mittlere Bild finde ich besonders hübsch  Dein AMS passt besonders gut zum bunten Herbstlaub 

Schwitzen tue ich übrigens auch in den Bikeklamotten. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass Funktionsklamotten so viel Feuchtigkeit transportieren können, dass man die ganze Zeit trocken bleibt. Aber durch die winddichte Softshelljacke wird es trotzdem nicht so schnell kalt. Für längere Touren packe ich aber trotzdem immer noch was Trockenes ein, damit ich bei Bedarf wechseln kann.


----------



## Dämon__ (22. Oktober 2010)

Mit der Klamotten ist und wird es immer ein Problem sein was man anziehen soll, am Berg zu warm bei der schnellen Abfahrt zu kühl. Ich fahre z.Z. einfach ein bisschen gemütlicher und nicht mehr als 3h dann geht das ganze.
Übrigens sind heute meine neuen Winterschuhe gekommen und wurden schon getestet.


----------



## unocz (22. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Dämon__ (22. Oktober 2010)

Sehr geil


----------



## Kr0n05 (22. Oktober 2010)

So soll meins auch mal werden....

Kannst du mir die weissen TEile nennen bitte? (Sattel, lenker etc)


----------



## unocz (22. Oktober 2010)

sattel fizik tundra
stütze sytace p6 cube edition
lenker truvativ stylo worldcup
vorbau easton ea90 0 grad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floggel (22. Oktober 2010)

abo


----------



## Pfalzgott (22. Oktober 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@spuri*
> Das mittlere Bild finde ich besonders hübsch  Dein AMS passt besonders gut zum bunten Herbstlaub
> 
> Schwitzen tue ich übrigens auch in den Bikeklamotten. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass Funktionsklamotten so viel Feuchtigkeit transportieren können, dass man die ganze Zeit trocken bleibt. Aber durch die winddichte *Softshelljacke* wird es trotzdem nicht so schnell kalt. Für längere Touren packe ich aber trotzdem immer noch was Trockenes ein, damit ich bei Bedarf wechseln kann.



Gut das Du grad die Jacke ansprichst, welche hast Du, bzw kannst du empfehlen?
Ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einer.
War heut abend in der Dunkelheit unterwegs und muss sagen hier is Arschkalt im Pfälzer Wald!

LG


----------



## Cortina (22. Oktober 2010)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Gut das Du grad die Jacke ansprichst, welche hast Du, bzw kannst du empfehlen?
> Ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einer.
> War heut abend in der Dunkelheit unterwegs und muss sagen hier is Arschkalt im Pfälzer Wald!
> 
> LG



Hi Pfalzgott,

wichtig ist dass es eine Windstopper Softshell ist, also mit dem Winstoper Logo von Gore. Das Material ist fast immer das gleiche, es gibt zwei drei unterschiedliche Stärken. Ich habe eine leichtere von Marmot (Leadville Jacket) und eine dickere von Millet die sich bis auf die Dicke des Materials und somit in der Wärmeleistung nicht viel geben. Den Wind blocken beide perfekt und außerdem ist das Material elastisch und passt sich den Bewegungen optimal an. Ich nutze die Jacke zum Biken, Klettern, Wandern und Skifahren.
Für ne gescheite dünne Jacke must Du etwa 150 Euro rechnen und für ne dickere um die 200 Euro aber die sind gut angelegt, denn mit der wirst Du viel Spaß haben.
Welche Marke ist ne persönliche Sache am Ende benutzen alle das gleiche Material.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## slmslvn (22. Oktober 2010)

Also ich kann Mammut nur empfehlen! Kostet zwar recht viel, aber ist absolut perfekt! Meine hat großzügige Unterarmbelüftung mit doppelreissverschluss (also 2 Dinger zum ziehen, man kann also Größe und Position der Öffnung/lüftung verstellen) und durch die Taschen noch Frontbelüftung. Ich trage die Jacke beim Biken, Laufen, Snowboarden und auch so! Absolut Top!


----------



## Pfalzgott (23. Oktober 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Hi Pfalzgott,
> 
> wichtig ist dass es eine Windstopper Softshell ist, also mit dem Winstoper Logo von Gore. Das Material ist fast immer das gleiche, es gibt zwei drei unterschiedliche Stärken. Ich habe eine leichtere von Marmot (Leadville Jacket) und eine dickere von Millet die sich bis auf die Dicke des Materials und somit in der Wärmeleistung nicht viel geben. Den Wind blocken beide perfekt und außerdem ist das Material elastisch und passt sich den Bewegungen optimal an. Ich nutze die Jacke zum Biken, Klettern, Wandern und Skifahren.
> Für ne gescheite dünne Jacke must Du etwa 150 Euro rechnen und für ne dickere um die 200 Euro aber die sind gut angelegt, denn mit der wirst Du viel Spaß haben.
> ...





slmslvn schrieb:


> Also ich kann Mammut nur empfehlen! Kostet zwar recht viel, aber ist absolut perfekt! Meine hat großzügige Unterarmbelüftung mit doppelreissverschluss (also 2 Dinger zum ziehen, man kann also Größe und Position der Öffnung/lüftung verstellen) und durch die Taschen noch Frontbelüftung. Ich trage die Jacke beim Biken, Laufen, Snowboarden und auch so! Absolut Top!




Danke für eure Tips,
Mehr als 100 wollt ich eigentlich keine ausgeben.
Ich bin Fan von der Marke Iguana, das ist so ne Art Jack Wolfskin nur günstiger.
Da könnte Ich ne Jacke in so nem knalligen gelb bekommen, aber leider nicht in der optimalen Größe.
Wie liegen die Jacken bei euch am Körper an? Eng oder eher locker?


----------



## Kr0n05 (23. Oktober 2010)

unocz schrieb:


> sattel fizik tundra
> stütze sytace p6 cube edition
> lenker truvativ stylo worldcup
> vorbau easton ea90 0 grad




DANKE DIR...Gabel?

Schläuche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus i35 (23. Oktober 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> ich habe mir mal bei Aldi eine lange gekauft und abgeschnitten. Bei der Kälte und bei Mistwetter optimales Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.
> 
> Grüßle
> 
> LittleBoomer



Danke,
probier ich gleich aus.


----------



## Cortina (23. Oktober 2010)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Wie liegen die Jacken bei euch am Körper an? Eng oder eher locker?



Die dünne liegt, sagen wir mal, enger an sprich ich kann maximal was dünnes drunter ziehen (z.B. Skiunterwäsche, T-Shirt) und ist eher für den Sommer die dickere ist etwas weiter damit ich noch einen Fleece drunter bekomme.
Würde die Jacke aber nicht zu weit nehmen denn bei Hochtouren muss am Gipfel immer noch ne Daunenjacke oder ähnliches drüber gehen.
Sagen wir mal die Softshell sollten zwischen der Größe eines Pullis und einer normalen Jacke liegen.
Du solltest Dich noch gut drin bewegen können (daher ist das Strech Material wichtig das Du evtl. bei günstigeren nicht hast) und nicht zu weit sonst wird es kalt.
Investiere einmal richtig denn die Jacken halten eine Ewigkeit, meine Millet ist mittlerweile über fünf Jahre alt und noch wie neu!

Grüße
Guido


----------



## slmslvn (23. Oktober 2010)

Also meine Mammut liegt auch recht eng an. Pullover ist schon knapp. Eigentlich am besten Funktionunterwäsche drunter tragen. Und wenns mal hart auf hart kommt, zieh ich noch ne Hardshell drüber (wirklich regenfeste Jacke) und das wars. Damit bin ich schon im Winter bei -15°  und Schneesturm boarden gewesen und es war top! 
Bezüglich des Preises habe ich auch erst einmal geschluckt. Aber grade bei Softshell Jacken macht es m.M. sehr viel Sinn in eine Jacke mit einer sehr guten Membran zu investieren, denn das ist es worauf es ankommt. Ich hatte vorher eine Softshell die auch nicht grade billig war, aber nur die Hälfte der Mammut gekostet hat, aber bei der hat nach 3 mal Waschen der Wind durch geblasen. Auch nach dem ich sie gebügelt habe. Meine Mammut macht da keine Anstallten. Auch was die Atmungsaktivität angeht. Sehr gelungene Jacke. So genug der Werbung. Das gilt wahrscheinlich auch für andere Marken, allerdings konnte ich da keine Erfahrungen sammeln..


----------



## barbarissima (23. Oktober 2010)

Meine nächste Softshell-Jacke wird von Gore sein. Während die Vaude Wintersoftshell-Jacke schon überall Fäden zieht und nach zwei Wintern ziemlich abgetragen ist, sieht die Gore-Sommerjacke nach zwei Jahren noch aus wie neu. Ich werde nachher mal in meinen Bike Bravos wühlen. Da ist jedes Jahr ein Winterjackentest drin. Und da hat letztes Jahr auch eine günstige Jacke gut abgeschnitten.
Gegen das Frieren hilft m. E. das Zwiebelprinzip am besten. Wenn du keine warme Skiuntwerwäsche hast, dann kannst du auch zwei normale Funktionsunterhemden übereinander ziehen oder zwei Trikots. Grundsätzlich sollte die 1. Schicht am Körper die Feuchtigkeit nach außen transportieren, die zweite Schicht sollte wärmen und die dritte Schicht den Wind abhalten (oder hatte das schon jemand geschrieben?)


----------



## fatz (23. Oktober 2010)

noch n lampentipp fuer den spuri:
ich hab seit einem jahr die und bin zu frieden:
lampe: http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.30864
stirnbandl: http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32755 (gleich zwei kaufen und aus einem einen helmhalter basteln)
verlaengerungskabel: http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32751

zahlung ueber paypal, lieferzeit ca 4 wochen. wenn du pech hast und sie der zoll rausholt +19% 
einfuhrsteuer und du musst sie am zollamt abholen. wenn du zwei bestellst, mach zwei lieferungen 
draus, sonst kommst du ueber den betrag wo's noch zollfrei ist. porto ist eh inclusive

edit: ich seh grad dealextreme war schon dran. sorry, war zwei tage in malta arbeiten....
nochmal edit: mein ladegeraet hatte einen englischen stecker. 5 minuten loeten...


----------



## Pfalzgott (23. Oktober 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Die dünne liegt, sagen wir mal, enger an sprich ich kann maximal was dünnes drunter ziehen (z.B. Skiunterwäsche, T-Shirt) und ist eher für den Sommer die dickere ist etwas weiter damit ich noch einen Fleece drunter bekomme.
> Würde die Jacke aber nicht zu weit nehmen denn bei Hochtouren muss am Gipfel immer noch ne Daunenjacke oder ähnliches drüber gehen.
> Sagen wir mal die Softshell sollten zwischen der Größe eines Pullis und einer normalen Jacke liegen.
> Du solltest Dich noch gut drin bewegen können (daher ist das Strech Material wichtig das Du evtl. bei günstigeren nicht hast) und nicht zu weit sonst wird es kalt.
> ...





slmslvn schrieb:


> Also meine Mammut liegt auch recht eng an. Pullover ist schon knapp. Eigentlich am besten Funktionunterwäsche drunter tragen. Und wenns mal hart auf hart kommt, zieh ich noch ne Hardshell drüber (wirklich regenfeste Jacke) und das wars. Damit bin ich schon im Winter bei -15°  und Schneesturm boarden gewesen und es war top!
> Bezüglich des Preises habe ich auch erst einmal geschluckt. Aber grade bei Softshell Jacken macht es m.M. sehr viel Sinn in eine Jacke mit einer sehr guten Membran zu investieren, denn das ist es worauf es ankommt. Ich hatte vorher eine Softshell die auch nicht grade billig war, aber nur die Hälfte der Mammut gekostet hat, aber bei der hat nach 3 mal Waschen der Wind durch geblasen. Auch nach dem ich sie gebügelt habe. Meine Mammut macht da keine Anstallten. Auch was die Atmungsaktivität angeht. Sehr gelungene Jacke. So genug der Werbung. Das gilt wahrscheinlich auch für andere Marken, allerdings konnte ich da keine Erfahrungen sammeln..





barbarissima schrieb:


> Meine nächste Softshell-Jacke wird von Gore sein. Während die Vaude Wintersoftshell-Jacke schon überall Fäden zieht und nach zwei Wintern ziemlich abgetragen ist, sieht die Gore-Sommerjacke nach zwei Jahren noch aus wie neu. Ich werde nachher mal in meinen Bike Bravos wühlen. Da ist jedes Jahr ein Winterjackentest drin. Und da hat letztes Jahr auch eine günstige Jacke gut abgeschnitten.
> Gegen das Frieren hilft m. E. das Zwiebelprinzip am besten. Wenn du keine warme Skiuntwerwäsche hast, dann kannst du auch zwei normale Funktionsunterhemden übereinander ziehen oder zwei Trikots. Grundsätzlich sollte die 1. Schicht am Körper die Feuchtigkeit nach außen transportieren, die zweite Schicht sollte wärmen und die dritte Schicht den Wind abhalten (oder hatte das schon jemand geschrieben?)



Danke für eure vielen Tipps, werde Sie beim Kauf berücksichtigen!


----------



## barbarissima (23. Oktober 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> noch n lampentipp fuer den spuri:
> ich hab seit einem jahr die und bin zu frieden:
> lampe: http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.30864
> stirnbandl: http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32755 (gleich zwei kaufen und aus einem einen helmhalter basteln)
> ...


 
Haben die sich eigentlich vorgestellt, dass man das Stirnband über den Helm zieht  Ich habe die Halterung jetzt mal mit Klettbändern auf dem Helm befestigt


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube es gibt das zwei Arten, wobei eine eher für Bike gedacht ist (unterschiedliche Halterung) .....


----------



## fatz (23. Oktober 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Haben die sich eigentlich vorgestellt, dass man das Stirnband über den Helm zieht


nein. das band ist fuer ruebe ohne helm. ich hab mir eine helmhalterung aus alublech selber 
geschnitzt, weil ich das stirnband bei der bestellung noch nicht gefunden hatte. geht 
aber leichter, wenn man das gummiband wegmacht und zwei klettbaender  dran. so
aehnlich wie du das gemacht hast. ich wuerd allerdings so baender fuer schi nehmen.
die halten richtig was aus.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. Oktober 2010)

@fatz - trotzdem Danke für den Tipp 
@bärbel - nur für Dich gibt es dann noch die "Hochkantversion" des mittleren Bildes von Gestern gratis  Erhöht hier vorerst den Bilderanteil  - will gleich noch mal ´ne Runde drehen.....
Sonne satt bei 8°....
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/768778



Bis nachher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2010)

Was hast du mit dem Halm und der Lampe vor  Skibänder sind doch wohl etwas zu heftig ...oder? 
Mit den zwei normalen Bändern, hier der original Lupine Halter, hält die Lampe ohne Wenn und aber. Selbst einen Überschlag bei dem der Bremshebel nebst Flaschenhalter ihren Geist aufgaben, sass die Lampe wo sie vorher gesessen hat. Übrigens, der GoPro Halter wird genauso befestigt und das ganze hat, wie man auf den Filmen sehen kann, den Kontakt mit diversen Ästen schadlos und ohne verrücken ueberstanden. 





Gruss S


PS: Helmhalter von DX
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32754

PSPS: den sollte man sich auch gleich mitbestellen 
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3529


----------



## Hemme (23. Oktober 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> So So So, Du brauchst also fünf paar Hände um das Bike auf den VW Fahrradhalter zu montieren
> Guido



Das geht leider nicht anders, weil jeder wills mal anfassen


----------



## fatz (23. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was hast du mit dem Halm und der Lampe vor


fahren 


> Skibänder sind doch wohl etwas zu heftig ...oder?


na des passt schon. die baender die baerbel da dran hat kenn ich aus der arbeit. wenn
man die oefter auf und zu macht lassen die etwas nacht. die schidinger halten laenger.
hier noch zwei bilder von meinem halter:









ja der ist ein kleines bischen oversized 

nochwas: ich glaub wir sollten langsam einen techik und sonstwas laberthread aufmachen. dann leidet die bilderquote hier nicht so.


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Oktober 2010)

schaut qaber ziemlich gut aus!

aber vom füchserl is nimmer viel zu sehn


----------



## Beorn (23. Oktober 2010)

Gibts inzwischen auch unter http://www.bikelight.eu/ als innerhalb Europas.


----------



## fatz (23. Oktober 2010)

ist da aber deutlich teurer


----------



## derAndre (23. Oktober 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> nochmal edit: mein ladegeraet hatte einen englischen stecker. 5 minuten loeten...



Der Adapter kostet 75 Cent auch bei Deal Extreme...


----------



## fatz (23. Oktober 2010)

ja, hab ich gesehen. gab's aber vor 1 jahr nicht, oder ich hab ihn nicht gefunden.


----------



## nen (23. Oktober 2010)

"losts mi durch"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (23. Oktober 2010)

Heute mal wieder "geiles" Wetter, da machts gleich doppelt Spaß. Losgefahren bei +2°C, hat sich dann aber auf +8°C eingependelt. Ich kann die Gore Tools III wirklich empfehlen zumindest bei den heutigen Temperaturen hat sie bestens funktioniert.


----------



## medicus41 (23. Oktober 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder "geiles" Wetter, da machts gleich doppelt Spaß. Losgefahren bei +2°C, hat sich dann aber auf +8°C eingependelt. Ich kann die Gore Tools III wirklich empfehlen zumindest bei den heutigen Temperarturen hat sie bestens funktioniert.



Das kann ich unterschreiben. Ich war heute auch bei diesen Temperaturen für knapp 2H unterwegs. Drunter hatte ich ein Langarmtrikot und absolut kein Kälteempfinden. Top Jacke.


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

zum Thema Lampen:


----------



## NaitsirhC (23. Oktober 2010)

Meinetwegen kann der Winter noch lange auf sich warten lassen...









NaitsirhC


----------



## basti1985 (23. Oktober 2010)

@ NaitsirhC
was hast du den für nen Vorbau am Bike ?


----------



## barbarissima (23. Oktober 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> @fatz - trotzdem Danke für den Tipp
> @bärbel - nur für Dich gibt es dann noch die "Hochkantversion" des mittleren Bildes von Gestern gratis


 
*Danke 

*


*@all Bilderposter*
Trotz des mäßig freundlichen Wetters habt ihr richtig schöne Bilder gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (23. Oktober 2010)

basti1985 schrieb:


> @ NaitsirhC
> was hast du den für nen Vorbau am Bike ?



Ist ein Tioga Taskforce (40mm), optisch gibt's bessere find ich, daher wird der mittelfristig getauscht.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. Oktober 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> _Danke_


 Gern doch 

@ nen, kubitix & NaitsirhC  So macht es einfach Spaß....hier mal eben abends in den Fred rein zu gucken.....



Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,zum Thema Lampen:


 Hallo zurück! Aber warum extra dafür mit dem Auto in den Wald fahren   Nee mal im Ernst - ohne weitere Info´s zu Bike/Lampe ergibt sich hier kein wirklich vollständiges Bild für mich.... Schade, aber kann ja vielleicht noch nachgeholt werden  Schön helle isse ja die Lampe...


NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Meinetwegen kann der Winter noch lange auf sich warten lassen...


 Dem kann ich nur zustimmen....heute war es einfach nur herrlich. 8°-10°, Sonne & selten etwas Wind. 
Ein Hauch von Spätsommer war irgendwie angekommen & wurde natürlich auch reichlich mit dem Wilden genutzt 
Herbstlich



Rastplatz - Nachschub für Biker und Bike 



Im Flachland gibt es zwar keine lila Milka-Kühe .... aber trotzdem genügend Rinder  manche davon auch auf der Wiesn.....



Im Örtchen Wulkow - da gibt es ein altes Gutshaus (Zerfallen) & sogar ein UFO 



Vieleicht ein anderes mal Fotos davon 
Und wenn Ihr denkt, der Schwarze wurde durch mich wieder vernachlässigt - nein, der war in Bester Gesellschaft


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

Lampe, Bike?

Bitte schön:


----------



## PeterR (23. Oktober 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


>





Hallo!
Mal was zum schmunzeln zu diesem Bild:

Ich bin vor ca. 2 Jahren auch so (mit nem "Stöpsel" im Ohr) gefahren. War dann irgendwo im Wald und hab kurz Pause gemacht. Ich hab Vögel zwitschern gehört. Im Wald normal. Dann hat jemand gepfiffen und kurz darauf hörte ich ein klirren und bin ziemlich erschrocken. Ich hab mich umgesehen, hab aber niemand entdeckt. Dann Stimmen und es wurde ein Auto gestartet und - verdammt nochmal -  immer noch keiner zu sehen! Mir wurde irgendwie richtig mulmig zumute!

...und dann hat Chris Rea "Auberge" gesungen.... 

   (die CD-Version)

Ich musste damals lauthals lachen, hoffentlich hat _das_ keiner gehört!

Ich schwöre: Kein Witz!!

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## kubitix (23. Oktober 2010)

PeterR schrieb:


> verdammt nochmal -  immer noch keiner zu sehen! Mir wurde irgendwie richtig mulmig zumute!
> 
> ...und dann hat Chris Rea "Auberge" gesungen....        (die CD-Version)
> 
> ...




Hallo Peter,

glaube ich dir gerne, ging mir auch schon 2-3mal so, mit unterschiedlichen Titeln.


----------



## fatz (23. Oktober 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> ohne weitere Info´s zu Bike/Lampe ergibt sich hier kein wirklich vollständiges Bild für mich....


eigentlich bringt's ned mal mit der angabe der lampe was. wenn dann musst mit 
verschiedenen lampen und gleichbleibender kameraeinstellung vergleichsbilder machen.


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2010)

Zum Thema Lampen gibt es eigenen Fred 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434819&highlight=IBC+Lampen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. Oktober 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


> Ich kann die Gore Tools III wirklich empfehlen...


 Ja hättest Du das nur eher gemacht - habe die gerade mal gegoogelt....die gibt es ja sogar in schwarz/goldengrün 
Das hätte schön zu meinen beiden Bikes gepasst  - so habe ich nun 2 preiswerte, Schwarz = dünner & Blau = dicker) 
Aber die Preiswerten kann man ja evtl. in der nächsten Saison ersetzen....denn die empfohlene von Gore sieht wirklich mal hammer aus.....



fatz schrieb:


> eigentlich bringt's ned mal mit der angabe der lampe was...


 Ja aber so päpstlich wollte ich nicht sein .... nur so wie es war, war es nix. Jetzt haben wir schon eine ungefähre Vorstellung von den Lampen....und eine genaue von dem Bike. Und Bild mit MTB (Cube) ist hier immer willkommen. Details/Vergleiche gehören dann schon eher wieder in einen Technik-Thread. 
Und hier wollen wir doch Bilder, Bilder, Bilder......gern auch mit ein bissl Geschichten/Diskussionen/Tipps/Kniffen/Meinungen & Co. drumherum....
Wenn dabei die Fotos nicht zu kurz kommen....und das liegt doch wiederum nur an Euch/Uns. Wer frei von Schuld ist - der werfe den ersten Stein! ;-)


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

@Wachtendonker: Was ist das denn für ein Teil ? Flakscheinwerfer Marke Varta Volksturm ? Die macht ja mal richtig Licht  Ich habe ne Sigma Power Black LED (ich glaub so heisst die). Reicht für mich aus, aber Deine Lampe ... meine Herren.

@Spuri: Guck mal in die aktuellste Bike. Da gibt es ein Test von Helmlampen und zwar so wie Mzaskar schreibt im Vergleich über ein Standbild. Oder hier wirst Du auch fündig: http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=3155 oder hier http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=2072

Ja, wir waren heute auch mal wieder "on Tour". Kalt war es ... 3 °C, am Anfang bewölkt, dann hat es etwas aufgeklart. Unsere Kollegen aus dem östlichen Gefilden hatten wohl heute mehr Glück. Zumindest den Meteobildern zu Urteilen ... Spuri hat es ja auch bestätigt.

Das Laub knistert jedenfalls schön unter den Reifen und auch wenn es frisch ist ... die Luft ist herrlich.




Huch was steht denn da im Walde  Ein kapitaler Hirsch 




Weiter ging die Tour ... durch schöne bunte Herbstwälder.








Am Ende wurde es dann sogar richtig sonnig.




Und wie sagt man so schön, wer viel fährt darf sich auch gut stärken.



Hmm, lecker ... und jetzt sitz ich gerade hier mit nem Glas Rotwein und schau mir eure Fotos an 

Viele Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Oktober 2010)

Mein radl stand Oktober 2010





Das X9 schaltwerk ist nur als temporärer ersatz dran. Mein X0 wird in nächster zeit wieder sienen weg dahin finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. Oktober 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> @Spuri: Guck mal....Da gibt es ein Test von Helmlampen....


Ja - danke! Die Zeitschrift hatte ich mir schon besorgt 
Nun bitte keine Lampen mehr... Ich habe zwar gesagt, dass ich den ersten Tipp nicht schlecht fand....da ich da auch gerade am Überlegen war....aber irgendwie ist es dann ein klein wenig ausgeufert ... 
Außerdem habe ich zunächst einen anderen Tipp als Kaufempfehlung aufgegriffen - es wird die kurze Regenhose von Vaude werden die mich bald begleiten darf......und damit erst einmal keine neue Flak-Lampe  
Habe da noch so eine vage (für mich sehr preiswerte) Idee....aber davon, wenn es funzt, evtl. später mehr. Natürlich dann auch mit Fotos... Aber es kann noch etwas dauern 



Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ein kapitaler Hirsch





Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Hmm, lecker ...


 Da bestand doch hoffentlich kein direkter Zusammenhang 

Da es heute hier SEHR stürmisch ist....und die spurin außerdem ihren Ehrentag feiern will - werde ich nicht zum biken aufbrechen....was aber nicht heißt - dass nicht noch ein paar neue/alte Fotos der letzten 3 Tage hier rein dürfen  Ist ja sonst so seltsam tot hier geworden (vom andi mal abgesehen)....in einigen Landstrichen scheinen sogar schon die Brötchen ausgegangen zu sein 
Erste "gemeinsame" Ausfahrt....



Auf in Richtung "Eichwald"



Die letzten Überreste des einstigen Schloßes/Gutshauses in Wulkow



Am Kliestower See (wieder einmal )



Liebe Grüße an Euch Alle - hoffe einige haben sich aufraffen können....und es gibt abends (bei einem Glas Rotwein?) wieder Fotos


----------



## OIRAM (24. Oktober 2010)

*na dann möcht ich auch mal wieder meinen beitrag, zu diesem gradiosem forum, dazu tun.*

*wo komm ich her...*





*...aus der Vergangenheit...*





*wo geht es hin...*





*...in die zukunft...*





*...mit meiner neuesten errungenschaft, als pedalritter*





 *sehr schöne bilder von allen anderen postern*


----------



## acid89 (24. Oktober 2010)

OIRAM schrieb:


>


Die sehen echt klasse aus 
Darf man Fragen, wo du die her hast?



Gruß acid89


----------



## Kr0n05 (24. Oktober 2010)

Also das hätte ich mich ja nicht getraut das Fahrrad da hin zu stellen, was wenn ein Funken überspringt? 

Die Pedalen sind toll, richtig.. Nur ich bräuchte solche ohne diese Klips.


----------



## OIRAM (24. Oktober 2010)

*@ acid89*
hier: http://www1.hibike.de/shop/product/.../Crank-Brothers-Mallet-2-Pedale-Mod-2010.html
die auslösehärte ist nicht einstellbar, kommt aber in etwa den shimano xt in mittlerer einstellung nahe.

*@ Kr0n05*
hier gibts auch welche ohne: http://www1.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tk/m-1/g-1/n1/c1/Die-HIBIKE-Welt.html?query=&mfgID=-1&groupID=570
keine angst, ich arbeite in solchen anlagen, habe schlüssel und somit ist das auch völlig legal und für mich auch absolut sicher. für alle anderen, finger und bike weg aus solch einer umgebung.* LEBENSGEFAHR!!!*


----------



## kube (24. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schön


----------



## barbarissima (24. Oktober 2010)

*@OIRAM*
Das Stereo sieht schon superschön aus mit den roten Parts 



*@Sirrah73*
Is ja´n Ding, dass der Hirsch sich auch noch in Pose gebracht hat fürs Foto. Normal sind die doch schon über alle Berge, bis man die Kamera rausgeholt hat


----------



## OIRAM (24. Oktober 2010)

*@ spurhalter*

sollte mit dem "Ehrentag" der werten Gattin, "spurhalterin", Ihr B-Day gemeint sein, so wünsche ich alles Gute , allzeit lockeren Boden unterm Reifen und eine immerzu unfallfreie Fahrt.


----------



## Kr0n05 (24. Oktober 2010)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *@ Kr0n05*
> hier gibts auch welche ohne: http://www1.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tk/m-1/g-1/n1/c1/Die-HIBIKE-Welt.html?query=&mfgID=-1&groupID=570
> keine angst, ich arbeite in solchen anlagen, habe schlüssel und somit ist das auch völlig legal und für mich auch absolut sicher. für alle anderen, finger und bike weg aus solch einer umgebung.* LEBENSGEFAHR!!!*




Dann is ja gut,hehe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. Oktober 2010)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *@ spurhalter *sollte mit dem "Ehrentag" der werten Gattin, "spurhalterin", Ihr B-Day gemeint sein, so wünsche ich alles Gute , allzeit lockeren Boden unterm Reifen und eine immerzu unfallfreie Fahrt.


Genau  Habe mich mal eben zwischendurch an den Lappi gemogelt  Danke  ist ausgerichtet...


----------



## barbarissima (24. Oktober 2010)

Ja dann von mir auch

viele tolle Geschenke, einen Lottogewinn und eine tolle Party 

(einen Märchenprinz hat sie ja schon, sonst hätte ich ihr den auch noch gewünscht  )


----------



## trek 6500 (24. Oktober 2010)

...ja , alles gut !!  und : ..wird die frau spuri nun auch erkennen , dass die rh des acid zu gross ist ....  p.s. sehr schönen bilder !!! waren gestern auch unterwegs - leider (...) nur 1 cube auf dem bild ..


----------



## trek 6500 (24. Oktober 2010)

hmmm, ging nicht mit dem bild . nochmal :...


----------



## trek 6500 (24. Oktober 2010)

mist.-


----------



## trek 6500 (24. Oktober 2010)

....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaKe (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo

War gestern und heute auch mal unterwegs !

von gestern




von heute




Gruß

Daniel


----------



## trek 6500 (24. Oktober 2010)

help !!!!! wollte -wie gewöhnlich - bilder einstellen !!! 2 stück . bei dem einen hatte ich mich vertan und wollte es wieder löschen . der löschen - button hat nicht funktioniert , deshalb  hab ich auf das falsche bild geklickt , um die eigenschaften zu sehn. unter anderem kam da : grafik für mtb-news sperren . dummerweise hab ich da draufgeklickt und nun kann ich gar nix mehr anhhängen und habe auch unter meinen beiträgen den ändern und erweitern button nicht mehr . kann es nicht rückgängig machen - kann mir jemand helfen ????? S:O:S: !! danke , kati


----------



## NaitsirhC (24. Oktober 2010)

Hehe, alle fleißig am touren 
Als Abschluss des Wochenendes und meiner 3-monatigen Semesterferien (  ) auch noch ein paar Bilder von heute:











Mutanten-schnittlauch  





Jetzt aber schnell nach Hause...





Die Wolken haben sich doch noch verzogen:





Verbaut ist jetzt eine Honekurbel statt der XT, dummerweise ist eine der Kurbelschrauben an der XT abgenudelt, keine Chance die zu lösen. Jemand eine Idee wo man das Problem lösen kann? Würds ja auch selber machen, aber werkzeugmäßig mehr als eingeschränkt.

Tschau

NaitsirhC


----------



## Cortina (24. Oktober 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Hehe, alle fleißig am touren
> Als Abschluss des Wochenendes und meiner 3-monatigen Semesterferien (  ) auch noch ein paar Bilder von heute:
> Tschau
> NaitsirhC



Geniale Fotos, vor allem die letzten beiden

@Spuri Alles Gute an Deine Bessere Hälfte, Buon Compleanno!!!

Grüße
Guido


----------



## trek 6500 (24. Oktober 2010)

..mein prob. ist gelöst - 


@das sonnenuntergangbild ist echt hammer !!!!!


----------



## acid89 (24. Oktober 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


>


Zwei traumhaft schöne Fotos 

Echt klasse diese Farben


----------



## OIRAM (24. Oktober 2010)

*@ NaitsirhC*

falls es sich bei der abgenudelten Kurbelschraube um eine Inbusschraube handelt, nimm einen Inbusschlüssel der so groß wie der ganze Schraubenkopf ist, und gieb Ihm zwei - drei Schläge auf den Schraubenkopf. Dann wieder den passenden Inbusschlüssel mit vorsichtigen Schlägen in den Schraubenkopf einführen. Unter weiteren vorsichtigen Schlägen und gleichzeitigen drehen des Inbusschlüssels, die Schraube lösen. Die Kurbel vom ersten Arbeitsschritt an, möglichst fest einspannen.
Viel Glück


----------



## Kr0n05 (24. Oktober 2010)

Was für eine Cam hast du genutzt?


----------



## crush-er (24. Oktober 2010)

ImBus kann man in den Urlaub fahren...es heißt Inbus  
Sorry, konnte nicht anders  

btw: @nait...absolut geile Fotos!!!!


----------



## OIRAM (24. Oktober 2010)

crush-er schrieb:


> ImBus kann man in den Urlaub fahren...es heißt Inbus
> Sorry, konnte nicht anders
> 
> Besser so ???
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (24. Oktober 2010)

*So, und nun wieder was zur versöhnung...*


----------



## kubitix (24. Oktober 2010)

So ich hätte da auch noch 1,2 äh 3,4

Wie man bei uns sagt:

Nuff




Nunner




Morning has Broken




and especially for Spuri und naturalmente for me



Unbekannterweise trotzdem die herzlichsten Glückwünsche an Frau Spurhalter oder sagt man doch Spurin? Nehmt doch einfach dieses Glas zum virtuellen Anstoßen.


----------



## fatz (24. Oktober 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> dummerweise ist eine der Kurbelschrauben an der XT abgenudelt, keine Chance die zu lösen.


welche von den schrauben? kleines blatt oder die an den groesseren? was ist denn 
genau kaputt? der imbus oder der pseudoschlitz? dreht sie sich mit?


----------



## trek 6500 (24. Oktober 2010)

.....


----------



## NaitsirhC (24. Oktober 2010)

Schön, dass die Bilder gefallen 




Kr0n05 schrieb:


> Was für eine Cam hast du genutzt?



Normale Digicam, die meistens ihren Zweck auch ganz gut erfüllt, meistens dann noch ein bisschen nachbearbeiten, daher auch das leichte Rauschen manchmal.




OIRAM schrieb:


> *@ NaitsirhC*
> falls es sich bei der abgenudelten Kurbelschraube um eine Inbusschraube handelt, nimm einen Inbusschlüssel der so groß wie der ganze Schraubenkopf ist, und gieb Ihm zwei - drei Schläge auf den Schraubenkopf. Dann wieder den passenden Inbusschlüssel mit vorsichtigen Schlägen in den Schraubenkopf einführen. Unter weiteren vorsichtigen Schlägen und gleichzeitigen drehen des Inbusschlüssels, die Schraube lösen. Die Kurbel vom ersten Arbeitsschritt an, möglichst fest einspannen.
> Viel Glück





fatz schrieb:


> welche von den schrauben? kleines blatt oder die an den groesseren? was ist denn
> genau kaputt? der imbus oder der pseudoschlitz? dreht sie sich mit?



Ist eine Torx-Schraube für das mittlere und große Blatt, mitdrehen tut sich nix und der Pseudoschlitz bringt erstmal auch nix, da die Schraube den Schlitz füllt. Inzwischen müsste mit ein bisschen hämmern bestimmt auch ein passender Inbus reinzubekommen sein, dass werd ich die Tage mal probieren.

NaitsirhC


----------



## nen (25. Oktober 2010)

Schöne Bilder @ all, NaitsirhC der Hammer 
Bei uns im Moment leider Schneefall bis ins Tal

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag für Frau Spuri


----------



## fatz (25. Oktober 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Ist eine Torx-Schraube für das mittlere und große Blatt, mitdrehen tut sich nix und der Pseudoschlitz bringt erstmal auch nix, da die Schraube den Schlitz füllt. Inzwischen müsste mit ein bisschen hämmern bestimmt auch ein passender Inbus reinzubekommen sein, dass werd ich die Tage mal probieren.


klopf lieber einen passenden schraubenzieher rein. evtl vorher noch etwas 
anschleifen. wenn das ned funzt ausbohren. wenn der bohrer duenner als
das loch in den kettenblaettern ist, kannst da nix kaputtmachen. wenn's dumm
laeuft, dreht sich das biest mit. dann wird's frickelig.


----------



## maggo86 (25. Oktober 2010)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *So, und nun wieder was zur versöhnung...*



das is doch mal "stylisch".........


----------



## MCTryal (25. Oktober 2010)

Feinstes Herbstwetter am Wochenende.
Einmal schön durch die Heide, leider bissel zu kurz.







Kurz raus aus der Stadt und schon Natur.






Warum essen wir eigentlich keine Schwäne?










Das Radel im Sankasten.






Mehr Durchblick hat´s jetz auch






Und dann treibt bei uns noch ein Pöser Pöser Buchstabendieb sein Unwesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (25. Oktober 2010)

eigentlich macht der fehlende Buchstabe nicht wirklich einen Unterschied.

Schöne Bilder vom WoEnde, danke Euch. Ich mußte Boden legen, Winterreifen an 4 Autos montieren, Sperrmüll richten...........

Da blieb nur ein sehnsüchtiger Blick aufs Radl und hier auf Eure Fotos...

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## -FLEX- (25. Oktober 2010)

Soooo, erstmal DANKE für die sehr schönen Bilder , von den sehr schönen Bikes (da es sich um Cubes handelt geht das ja auch nicht anders... ich weiß)
und dann will ich auch mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Würfel dalassen:
sind leider noch vom März diesen Jahres und seitdem hab ich noch n' bissl was am Bike gemacht, aber vom Wetter passt es ganz gut... 








JAAAA das im Hintergrund ist EIS (03.03.2010)


----------



## -FLEX- (25. Oktober 2010)

Skyline von Frankfurt (ca. 35 km entfernt)


Die Kenner ahnen es schon  es ist der Feldberg (im Taunus)




Und der Ginnheimer Spargel (für auswärtige: Europaturm)



Ich mach demnächst mal ein paar aktuelle Fotos auf denen dann die hoffentlich doch ganz hübschen und teilweise auch funktionellen Änderungen zu sehen sind...
Bis dahin freu ich mich auf weitere Fotos von euern Würfeln!!!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. Oktober 2010)

Zunächst einmal bedankt sich Familie Spuri, insb. die spurin, für Alle Glückwünsche & Guten Wünsche. Insbesondere der hier für uns kredenzte Wein war sehr, sehr lecker ......anzusehen! 


trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...wird die frau spuri nun auch erkennen , dass die rh des acid zu gross ist ....


Wieso? - sie ist doch nun auch 1 Jahr "Größer" geworden.... 
Und warum warst Du eigentlich so verwirrt und neben der Spur - wenn wir hier bei uns trinken  Das müsste ich noch weiter erforschen 

Dann die Fotos..... Da ist einiges ja auf höchstem Niveau 
und einiges offenkundig voll für´n Ar.....  Aber auch da habe ich schön lachen können - was ein geklauter Buchstabe so anrichten kann. Jedenfalls traumhaft - und sehr, sehr lecker an zu sehen 
Nun will auch schnell meinen Beitrag für die abendlichen Bildergucker abliefern. 25 km zum "ausnüchtern" - leider auch in Vorbereitung einer morgigen "Wander-Tour" ein Stückchen durch Robinien-Wald! Konnte eigentlich nicht wirklich gut gehen - ging es auch nicht. Aber immerhin haben 2 Druckluft-Kartuschen gereicht, zunächst wieder ohne Reparatur nach Hause zu kommen.
So konnte der Schlauchwechel beim Käffchen im warmen Wohnzimmer sattfinden . Ein ganz kleines "Dornen-Luder" - was den Schwarzen dann doch eindeutig entlastete - fand sich nach 15 min suchen auch noch im Mantel  Aber nun ist ja alles schon wieder schick ........
Schier endlos scheint der Weg....nach vorn...




...quer über´s Feld - zum Glück nicht als Erster 



Herbst! - Bunt sind schon die Wälder....und die Stoppelfelder....lalala...



...da war zum Glück noch Luft in Reifen & Lunge, daher konnte ich noch fröhlich immer die Straße entlang singen! 



Nun wäre aber eigentlich wirklich mal wieder der Schwarze an der Reihe....aber Morgen geht es erst einmal auf Schusters Rappen.....
Hoffe komme diese Woche noch einmal im Trockenen zum biken..


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Oktober 2010)

@spuri : ..das vorletzt is sehr schön !! : )   ach ja - wann und wo war ich verwirrt ?????  gruss, k.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @spuri : ..das vorletzt is sehr schön !! : )


 Danke. 



trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..ach ja - wann und wo war ich verwirrt ????? gruss, k.


Naja das war -nicht ganz ernst gemeint- auf Deine Beiträge von Seite 5 bezogen... Kleine Retour zur rh-Geschichte ..... Böse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kai76 (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin seit anfang September auch stolzer Besitzer eines AMS 125 

War letztes Wochenende mit nem Kumpel auf dem Rothharsteig unterwegs. Das Bild(leider etwas schlechte Qualität) entstand in der nähe vom Rhein-Weser Turm. War schon recht frisch bei 2-3 grad !

Gruß Kai


----------



## beuze1 (25. Oktober 2010)

*So,war die Tage noch mal unterwegs auf der Suche nach der Sonne *

*der Weg in den Süden




Wie immer erst mal richtig hoch




Wird schon deutlich wärmer




Der Spaß beginnt




Keine Bleibe für die Nacht




Also weiter 




Sonne satt, hier bleib ich 




Irgendwann muss aber auch ich wieder runter




Auf schmalen Wegen??




Ob es da mit dem Cube weiter geht?




Nein da ist der Weg 




Wo kommt denn dieser sacksteile Anstieg wieder her




Jetzt gehts nur noch runter




Keine Zeit mehr Fotos zu machen




Schön war's wieder mit beuze-reisen..


*


----------



## wiesi991 (25. Oktober 2010)

@beuze: super fotos - wo sind die entstanden?


----------



## Ostwandlager (25. Oktober 2010)

*unser Beuze...
Und ich stecke im Schnee 

Gruß 



*


----------



## kubitix (25. Oktober 2010)

Hi Spurhalter,

ja der Herbst hat auch seine schönen Seiten, man sieht es. Wollen wir hoffen das wir das vielleicht noch ein paar Tage genießen können bevor es dann rischtisch mies wird.

Und dann "beuze-reisen":

nein ich bin nicht neidisch, nein ich bin nicht neidisch,nein ich bin nicht  ich bin verdammt neidisch, ich sach nur eins "hinwill".


----------



## Edmonton (25. Oktober 2010)

@kubitix

Hier fahre ich auch öfters Nunner


----------



## barbarissima (25. Oktober 2010)

*Ich will auch nach Südtirol **

*
*Die scheinen da irgendwie mehr Glück mit dem Wetter zu haben **

** Vor allem schaut´s da noch richtig sommerlich aus

*
*Andererseits sieht die Herbstatmosphäre auf den anderen Bilder ja eigentlich auch klasse aus**

*


----------



## Cortina (25. Oktober 2010)

*Super Bilder Beuze* bis auf die schmutzigen Schuhe auf dem Brotzeittisch, schäm Dich!!!

und jaaaaa ich bin neidisch auf die schöne Tour, seit Samstag ist hier in Italien absolutes Sc.....wetter, nix mit oh sole mio......

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. Oktober 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Super Bilder Beuze


Meine Güte - was ist denn da schon groß anders als bei Meinen....doch nur die Sonne, das viele Wasser, das viele Holz, der herrliche Schnee, die herrlichen Trails, die großartigen Landschaften....der glückliche Biker, der entspannte Biker....
Warum nur - bist Du nicht heute einfach "nur" kurz Brötchen holen gefahren... 
Ja Herr Richter, ich gestehe voller Reue & nicht ganz ohne Neid: 
beuzes Bilder = 

@klaus 
Halte bitte durch!!! Die Rettung naht...


----------



## kubitix (25. Oktober 2010)

Edmonton schrieb:


> @kubitix
> 
> Hier fahre ich auch öfters Nunner



Awer von de annern Seid nuff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (25. Oktober 2010)

hallo, spuri !!!!! nee, nicht böse !!


----------



## Edmonton (25. Oktober 2010)

@kubitix
Ja von der anderen Seite, die ist nicht so steil. Ich nehme lieber die Seite mit dem Steingerumpel zum Runterheizen.   Die am Turm.


----------



## beuze1 (25. Oktober 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ja Herr Richter, ich gestehe voller Reue & nicht ganz ohne Neid:
> beuzes Bilder =



     .


----------



## kubitix (25. Oktober 2010)

Edmonton schrieb:


> @kubitix
> Ja von der anderen Seite, die ist nicht so steil. Ich nehme lieber die Seite mit dem Steingerumpel zum Runterheizen.   Die am Turm.



Jojo hab mir deine Bilder angesehen, du machst aber schlimme Sachen. Jetzt aber genug ohne Bilder sonst gibt´s ärcher, hab ich mir sagen lassen.


----------



## Ostwandlager (26. Oktober 2010)

*Ok, halte durch...

Sommer ist einfach besser...





gruß 


*


----------



## barbarissima (26. Oktober 2010)

*Bist du die Treppe etwa runter gefahren 

*


----------



## Ostwandlager (26. Oktober 2010)

*da habe ich mir dann doch in die Hose gemacht *







*gruß*


----------



## frankie-w (26. Oktober 2010)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *Ok, halte durch...
> 
> Sommer ist einfach besser...
> 
> ...



geil wo ist das? da muss ich doch mal Urlaub machen....

Gruß
Andre


----------



## fatz (26. Oktober 2010)

frankie-w schrieb:


> geil wo ist das? da muss ich doch mal Urlaub machen....



alpen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phibi (26. Oktober 2010)

wiesi991 schrieb:


> @beuze: super fotos - wo sind die entstanden?



Das sieht ganz nach Latsch in Südtirol aus! 
Trails und Waalwege auf dem Sonnenberg bzw. "gegenüber" auf dem Nördersberg die Auffahrt zur Latscher Alm.

Wir waren im August dort, mensch das löst echt Fernweh aus. Bei unserem Besuch auf der Latscher Alm war allerdings bissel mehr los  jetzt hockt man da schon ganz allein in den ersten Spuren des Schnees....

--

Die Edit sagt, es sei ein Bilder-Thread, also gibts noch eins ausm Urlaub hinterher *gg*


----------



## MCTryal (26. Oktober 2010)

Mal in Foto im Mondlicht


----------



## acid89 (26. Oktober 2010)

MCTryal schrieb:


>


Wo ist das Bild denn entstanden? 



Gruß acid89


----------



## MCTryal (26. Oktober 2010)

acid89 schrieb:


> Wo ist das Bild denn entstanden?
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß acid89



Im Hintergrund, ist Elsterberg in Sachsen.


----------



## blutbuche (26. Oktober 2010)

@phibi :   sehr schön , dein "liegebild"


----------



## Friecke (26. Oktober 2010)

cancel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phibi (26. Oktober 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @phibi :   sehr schön , dein "liegebild"



 Danke! Nach nem anstrengenden Uphill darf der Würfel auch mal einfach so rumliegen. Dem Fahrer gings übrigens nicht anders


----------



## yogibear (26. Oktober 2010)

so...hier mal mein ams125...foto ist auch schon etwas älter. hab mitlerweile ne 2011er talas und 2,4" Alberts drauf


----------



## kubitix (26. Oktober 2010)

die Motive können mit "beuze-reisen" oder "ostwandlager" ja nicht mithalten, aber das Wetter, ich sach nur das Wetter. Man so könnt´s bis Ende März bleiben und dann dürfte es wieder etwas wärmer werden.

Trotzdem ne schöne "Hausrunde" gedreht:

Panoramablick von der "Weißen Rübe" Richtung Westen




in der Veste




das Innenlager für´s Reaction fehlt immer noch also wieder Stereo fahren




Überholvorgang: tut tut los laß mich vorbei du Schnecke


----------



## nen (26. Oktober 2010)

Schöne Bilder gibt es hier wieder zu bestaunen 

Zum Staatsfeiertag lacht die Sonne vom Himmel...





















Das war ein Spaß


----------



## MCTryal (26. Oktober 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


>



 Top geschossen.


----------



## Kr0n05 (26. Oktober 2010)

Boa da kann einer Fotos machen


----------



## -FLEX- (26. Oktober 2010)

Echt, das Foto ist absolut Top!!!


----------



## fox_20 (26. Oktober 2010)

mal nen paar fotos von meinen cube.











war nen schicker tag heute im wald.
Nur leider hats mich einmal gepackt....aber das gehört ja dazu^^

hoffe ja das das wetter noch ein bissel so bleibt bei uns in brandenburg.


----------



## Kr0n05 (26. Oktober 2010)

Was is das für eins?


----------



## -FLEX- (26. Oktober 2010)

ein ''flying circus''


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox_20 (26. Oktober 2010)

jep nen 2006 modell.
nur gibt es seit 2009 glaub ich keine neuen mehr.


----------



## -FLEX- (26. Oktober 2010)

Nee, ich glaub letztes Modell war 2010 wenn ich mich nich täusch...
Was mich interessiert ist, was hastn fürn Durchmesser bei der HR Disc???


----------



## fox_20 (26. Oktober 2010)

irgendwie sprciht mich darauf grad jeder an^^
is ne 203er...aber die wird jetzt demnächst gewechselt...die lag nämlich noch rum bei mir und ick brauchte eine^^


----------



## -FLEX- (26. Oktober 2010)

Das heißt du packst ne größere dran??? 220 oder was?


----------



## fox_20 (26. Oktober 2010)

um gottes willen^^
ne 160 wird auch reichen^^


----------



## beuze1 (26. Oktober 2010)

*Bilderpolizei..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









bitte nicht so viel Technik hier*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Oktober 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


> die Motive können mit "beuze-reisen" oder "ostwandlager" ja nicht mithalten....


  Machst Du Witze 
Deine Bilder sind  - Alpines hat nun mal nicht gleich jeder vor der Haustür....aber eh toll, das Du auch wieder unterwegs sein konntest....
Und solange es immer noch solche Motive gibt - lohnt es auch immer wieder aufzusteigen  Aber auch die anderen Bilderposter haben großes Lob verdient.... Mondbild, Schnee, Trails 
Ich komme da nun langsam auf den Hausstrecken an die Grenze des fotografisch Machbaren....wird wohl Zeit für einen Sommerurlaub 



kubitix schrieb:


> Überholvorgang: tut tut los laß mich vorbei du Schnecke..


 Der Titel ist ebenfalls super gut gewählt 



fox_20 schrieb:


> ...hoffe ja das das wetter noch ein bissel so bleibt bei uns in brandenburg.


 na bis zu dem nen´schen Motivschnee haben wir hoffentlich noch etwas Zeit... 
Aber um ganz sicher zu gehen, habe ich heute schon mal die "Winter-Ausrüstung" getestet.  
Speziell von Bärbel (und Anderen) hier empfohlen - wurden vorhin noch in Richtung Abendrot 2 Neuerungen in der Anzugsordnung für kalte Tage Probe gefahren: Statt der normalen, zugigen Laufschuhe wie sonst, Outdoorboots mit Klimamembran, sowie die heute erst gelieferte, kurze Regenhose Vaude Spray II.
Diese wurde zum Glück in XXL bestellt (wegen dem drüberziehen) - und das war auch gut so! Also die "normale" Größe wäre bei dieser konkreten Hose dafür dann doch zu eng gewesen. 
Fazit: Passt wirklich prima für die ganz kalten Tage bzw. auch die Tage mit sehr kühlem/kaltem Wind. Vom Nässeschutz mal ganz zu schweigen. 
Großes Danke für Eure Tipps.... Temperaturmäßig hat der Winter dadurch nun schon seinen Schrecken verloren. 







Ich dachte - ehe alles Grau/Weiß ist - noch schnell ein bissl Farbe


----------



## Ostwandlager (26. Oktober 2010)

*richtig Beuze, so geht das hier wirklich nicht  *


----------



## beuze1 (26. Oktober 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


> die Motive können mit "beuze-reisen" oder "ostwandlager" ja nicht mithalten,



Du hast ein gutes Auge für Motive und machst Bilder von dem, was da ist !!
Und die sind doch klasse..
nicht jeder hat die Alpen vor der Haustür, aber auf jeder Hausrunde gibts immer wieder mal ein Motiv das gesehn werden muss

*Ich hab heut mal geschaut wo und was am Wochenende mit dem Cube noch 
so gehen könnte, und wenn,s Wetter so bleibt, ist noch ne Allgäurunde drin!

Richtung Alpsee










oder ne schöne Runde ans Schwäbische-Meer




dann gibt,s auch wieder Echte-Bike-Bilder..*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (26. Oktober 2010)

Eine Moto Guzzi California!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Oktober 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ...dann gibt,s auch wieder Echte-Bike-Bilder..


 Hat da nicht gerade ebend noch jemand "Rote Karten" verteilt... Die Bilderpolizei ist wohl auch schon käuflich, korrupt und fremdunterwandert....wir sollten da vielleicht auch mal einen Cubebilder-Agenten vorbeischicken ...









Wie immer bei Dir beuze nette Gegend und 2 Räder - man könnte fast denken, in Fortbewegungsmitteln mit mehr als 2 Rädern bekommst Du Platzangst.


----------



## barbarissima (26. Oktober 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


> in der Veste


 
*Das Ruinenbild hat mich an was erinnert  So ein altes Gemäuer ist doch immer wieder ein hübscher Hintergrund für´s Cube *

*

*

*Und das Gänse-/Entenbild ist wirklich einsame Spitze *


*Hier scheint ja so langsam aber sicher schon die Winterstimmung Einzug zu halten  Spuri präsentiert uns seine fesche Antischutzblechhose und Nen tobt sogar schon im Schnee rum  Und ich hoffe immer noch auf ein paar warme, trockene Tage, weil ich immer noch ein paar Touren im Kopf habe, die ich dieses Jahr noch fahren wollte *


----------



## maggo86 (26. Oktober 2010)

@beuze : ich hab zwar nicht das panorama wie du; aber ich war am we auch unterwegs!leider wohl die letzte tour angesichts des doch sehr kalten wetters!.....





@all : neuer rahmen endl eingeweiht...90km tour (2mal die kleine Runde     der "Pur" gefahren)


----------



## Pfalzgott (26. Oktober 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> @beuze : ich hab zwar nicht das panorama wie du; aber ich war am we auch unterwegs!leider wohl die letzte tour angesichts des doch sehr kalten wetters!.....



Na die Sitzbank kommt mir aber bekannt vor. War sicher aufem Johanniskreuz, oder?


----------



## kubitix (26. Oktober 2010)

Danke @all

auch wenn die Stunde schon vorgerügt ist, hab ich mir eben noch ein kleines Glas Rotwein eingeschenkt und werde mir die tollen Alpen Bilder ohne und mit Schnee und Bilder ohne und mit Ruinen angucken und ein bizl träumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (27. Oktober 2010)

*Guten morgen...2 schöne Fotos gefunden 







*


----------



## mi2 (27. Oktober 2010)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *Guten morgen...2 schöne Fotos gefunden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



starkes bild ! was ist das im hintergrund ? sieht für mich wie ein zugefrorener fluss aus. und dann so sommerlich bekleidet.


----------



## Beorn (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich würd mal sagen, dass das im Hintegrund ein Gletscher, welcher bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## Jason86 (27. Oktober 2010)

klar ist das ein gletscher !!!!  
müsste der Aletschgletscher in der schweiz sein, oder?


----------



## Hemme (27. Oktober 2010)

Zugefrorener Fluss, cool 
noBrakes-Tours waren letztes Jahr am Aletsch, da sah es irgendwie ähnlich aus


----------



## Ostwandlager (27. Oktober 2010)

*na geht doch... *


----------



## Noklos (27. Oktober 2010)

Halli Hallo 
Schöne Fotos von euch allen...Aber auch ich war nicht untätig am Wochenende und habe einen super Sonnenuntergang genossen...




























Und jetzt mein persönlicher Favorit, der nicht viel besser hätte sein können. 





Das wars auch schon... Hoffentlich wird das Wetter bald wieder besser, ruhig kalt, aber sonnig


----------



## phibi (27. Oktober 2010)

~~CubeForEver~~ schrieb:


> Und jetzt mein persönlicher Favorit, der nicht viel besser hätte sein können.



full ack! hammer-bild!  der rest is aber auch nich von schlechtern eltern. schöne lichtstimmung, perfekt eingefangen!


----------



## barbarissima (27. Oktober 2010)

*BOAH 

 *
Ich kann gar nicht sagen, welches ich am schönsten finde 



Aber das Aletschgletscherbild von Klaus finde ich auch klasse


----------



## PeterR (27. Oktober 2010)

~~CubeForEver~~ schrieb:


>



Ich halte das für das nächste Bild der Woche!

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. Oktober 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ....aber auf jeder Hausrunde gibts immer wieder mal ein Motiv das gesehn werden muss.....


Das scheint sich ja hier im Thread absolut zu bewahrheiten  So viele gute Fotos hintereinander ...... da macht es einfach immer wieder Spaß hier nach der eigenen kleinen Runde vorbeizuschauen. Und es motiviert zudem immer wieder auf´s Neue.  Ein Hoch auf alle Bilder-Poster!!!

Die super guten Motive hatte meine kleine Runde heute nicht zu bieten, aber immerhin war ich wieder unterwegs... 
Super windlastige Strecke....heute wäre der Wald bestimmt ruhiger gewesen..



In diesem Zusammenhang kurze Frage - Antwort gern auch per pn:
Hat jemand einen Tipp für eine dünne (also nicht wärmende) Helmmütze, welche aber super Winddicht an den Ohren ist? Meine Gonso ist innen Fleece angerauht...und noch zu warm....und so ein Tuch hält echt keinen Wind von den Ohren.... Sicher kann man auch googeln oder nen ganzen Abend suchen....aber es geht um die wirklichen "Erfahrungswerte" in der Praxis, und Eure Tipps waren bislang ja Gold wert. Danke im Voraus!
Ein Glück war es heute "Der Schwarze" - sonst hätte das bestimmt Ärger gegeben... mit "Dem Wilden" 



PeterR hat bestimmt nicht Unrecht - das ist schon ein "Kalendertaugliches Foto" von CubeForEver........

Hatte hier nicht noch jemand eine gute Softshell-Jacke gesucht? Empfolen wurde diese ja.....aber für saftigen Preis?
Heute wäre die Jacke "Artikel des Tages" ..... und deutlich preiswerter....nur so als spontan Tipp für eine scheinbar wirklich gute Jacke 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a10556/tool-ii-windstopper-soft-shell-jacke-schwarz.html


----------



## beuze1 (27. Oktober 2010)

*@spurhalter
wo ich grad Dein Foto sehe , da war doch mal was in der Eifel*

*Wildwochen*


----------



## barbarissima (27. Oktober 2010)

*Würdet ihr bitte mal aufhören hier Bilder zu posten, auf denen was zu essen angepriesen wird **

** Sonst muss ich heute Abend noch los und mir irgendwo einen Teller mit lecker Wild einverleiben **

*
*Wildwochen, Wildschweinbraten, das hält ja der stärkste Gaul nicht aus 

*


----------



## PeterR (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo!

Zum Thema Softshell - Jacken hier eine Alternative im zuge der anstehenden Jahreszeit heul:

http://www.warnwesten-profi.de/warnschutzbekleidung_bw.html#jacke

Ich hab mir die gelbe bestellt. Mal sehen, was die taucht 

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. Oktober 2010)

PeterR schrieb:


> Zum Thema Softshell - Jacken hier eine Alternative....


  Die gelbe mag ja evtl. noch gehen.....(wenn man sich eine Überziehweste ersparen will....aber immer auch ganz, ganz viel Wert auf die Sicherheit legt) .....
Aber die orangefarbene erinnert mich dann doch eher etwas an die Männer von der Müllabfuhr.... als an einen MTB-Treiber....
Aber schon interessant, was es so gibt. Bericht zu Deiner Jacke folgt hoffentlich - und vielleicht auch mal ein Foto??
@ bärbel - ist Dir der Appetit wieder vergangen? Sonst: "Mahlzeit!"


----------



## Somnus (27. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal mein neues Stereo.
Eben neu aufgebaut und frisch geputzt!


----------



## Beorn (27. Oktober 2010)

An sich schönes Stereo, schön schwar mit einzelnen Farbtupfern, evtl. noch blaue Pedale.

Aber der Flaschenhalter ist da ziemlich unpraktisch und ist da die Klingel mit dran?

Bist du sehr leicht oder wie groß ist die vordere Scheibe?


----------



## Schelle (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich antworte mal für Somnus, da ich ebenfall seit einer Woche das SE von Rabe-Bike fahre: Vo+Hi 180 mm Magura Luise. Meins ist nicht mehr so sauber


----------



## maggo86 (27. Oktober 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues Stereo.
> Eben neu aufgebaut und frisch geputzt!



cool...aber die blauen griffe..naja geschmacksache wenns dir gefällt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Somnus (27. Oktober 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> cool...aber die blauen griffe..naja geschmacksache wenns dir gefällt!



Habe halt vorne das blau von den Gabelknöpfen aufgegriffen und im hinteren Bereich die roten Stellen mit roten Pedalen unterstützt.
Mir gefällt's gut, aber ist halt Geschmackssache.

@ Schelle: schmutzig wird es bald auch, da kannste sicher sein! 

@ Beorn: wo willlste nen zweiten Flaschenhalter sonst befestigen.
Und im Hochsommer brauche ich nun mal 2 Pullen. Da geht mir der Durst vor Optik. 
Und die Bimmel muss auch leider sein. In meiner Gegend gibt's nicht soviele Fussgänger-frei Strecken.


----------



## Beorn (27. Oktober 2010)

Bimmel hab ich auch, aber nicht im Schritt 

Flaschenhalter an der Stelle find ich deshalb blöde, weil ich eher einmal zu viel als zu wenig die Stütze runtermach. Erst gestern, 40km Runde mit ein paar eher Endurolastigen Fahrern und ich die ganze am anhalten-Stütze-runter-weiterfahren, kurz danach anhalten-Stütze-rauf-weiterfahren, insgesamt ich hab extra nachgezählt, viermal runter und dann wieder rauf.

Nimm nen Sack in den Rucksack, da ist mehr drin. Und jetzt grade reicht doch eine Flasche fast immer, ist ja nimmer so das schweißtreibende Wetter.


----------



## Somnus (27. Oktober 2010)

So oft verstelle ich den Sattel nicht, von daher kein Problem für mich!
Das Ding ist auch in der Tat nur für den Hochsommer gedacht und nur der Vollständigkeit halber für's Foto montiert.
Rucksäcke während der Fahrt hasse ich allerdings. ;-)

Und wg. der Bimmel: ich mag ein aufgeräumte Cockpit. ;-)


----------



## ghia (27. Oktober 2010)

@Somnus

die Pedale sehen mir wie NC17 Magnesium Pedale aus? Sind die Neu oder schon länger im Einsatz. Frage deswegen weil meine ca. 1000km gehalten haben. Jetzt löst sich die Mutter immerwieder ab


----------



## wurzelgeist (27. Oktober 2010)

@CubeForever : ... das letzte bild ist hammermässig ! erste sahne !


----------



## fjolnir (27. Oktober 2010)

mein hobel und ich .. leider noch mit alten LRS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelgeist (27. Oktober 2010)

@somnus : ..schönes gerät - rote griffe , dann perfekt


----------



## MCTryal (27. Oktober 2010)

Irgendwie fahr ich nur noch im dunkeln


----------



## Ostwandlager (28. Oktober 2010)

*guten morgen, war schon eine Runde Biken 




*


----------



## maggo86 (28. Oktober 2010)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *guten morgen, war schon eine Runde Biken
> *



wo wenn man fragen darf? sieht auf jeden fall mal amok aus!


----------



## barbarissima (28. Oktober 2010)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *guten morgen, war schon eine Runde Biken *


 
*Dickes Lob 

*


----------



## Somnus (28. Oktober 2010)

wurzelgeist schrieb:


> @somnus : ..schönes gerät - rote griffe , dann perfekt



Hm, nö! 
Blaue Griffe bleiben! Mir gefällt's. 

@ghia: Die sind es in der Tat, allerdings nicht die Mag sondern die Alu Variante. Sind flammneu, daher noch keine Probleme damit. Aber gut das du das sagst. Werde mir die Schraube mal ansehen und evtl. mit Loctite sichern.


----------



## horstling (28. Oktober 2010)

yogibear schrieb:


> so...hier mal mein ams125...foto ist auch schon etwas älter. hab mitlerweile ne 2011er talas und 2,4" Alberts drauf



Booah! Keine Probeme mit dem Rücken? Oder lenkst Du mit den Knien ?


----------



## wurzelhoppser (28. Oktober 2010)

Hier auch mal meins ,frisch geputz.


----------



## maggo86 (28. Oktober 2010)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Hier auch mal meins ,frisch geputz.
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.[/quote]
> die kurbel sieht ja wohl mal super stark aus:daumen:


----------



## beuze1 (28. Oktober 2010)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> guten morgen, war schon eine Runde Biken



*ist aber schon ne Weile her..*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (28. Oktober 2010)

hi zäme,




heute konnte ich nicht biken, ich fühl mich schei.....e





stimmt nicht ganz, war heute die erste Hausrunde auf dem "Reaction" unterwegs. Fährt sich super, Bilder gibts noch nicht, Leitungen gekürzt, aber die "alte" Bremse ist noch dran.


----------



## Ostwandlager (28. Oktober 2010)

*nein nein Beuze, das war heute morgen in berchtesgaden *


----------



## m.rr (28. Oktober 2010)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *nein nein Beuze, das war heute morgen in berchtesgaden *




ui, der Klimawandel


----------



## m.rr (28. Oktober 2010)

nicht artgerechte Zimmerhaltung 









zwecks Entfernung der Aufkleberauf den Veltecs   (find's schöner so)


----------



## Cortina (28. Oktober 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues Stereo.
> Eben neu aufgebaut und frisch geputzt!



Hi Somni,

na hält das Grinsen noch an 
Hoffe die Schieblehre ist mittlerweile verstaubt und Du hast Spaß am Stereo 

Nächstes Jahr treffen wir uns am Lago 

@CubeForEver
Einfach nur SUPER das Foto
Für mich das Foto der Woche!!!! 

Das jetzige Foto der Woche ist ja ganz nett aber komplett gestellt. Genauso wie das Foto unter dem Wasserfall vor zwei Wochen.
Das ist meine Hausgegend und da kann man erstens kaum Biken und zweitens ist es absolut verboten!!!


Grüße
Guido


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

nach 3 Tagen Stockholm wieder zu Hause. Leider wird es aber schon schnell dunkel .

Kurze Tour mit dem "Roten Teufel".




Die Römer schlafen auch schon in ihrem Turm ...




... und hinten an der Hohen Wurzel sagen sich Hase und Fuchs auch gute Nacht.




Viele Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## 3radfahrer (29. Oktober 2010)

~~CubeForEver~~ schrieb:


> Und jetzt mein persönlicher Favorit, der nicht viel besser hätte sein können.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kalt kannste haben!

So wirds demnächst wieder aussehen!


----------



## Ostwandlager (29. Oktober 2010)

*








*


----------



## Beorn (29. Oktober 2010)

Da ham welche nen nassen Trail erwischt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Somnus (29. Oktober 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Hi Somni,
> 
> na hält das Grinsen noch an
> Hoffe die Schieblehre ist mittlerweile verstaubt und Du hast Spaß am Stereo
> ...



-2°C, leichter Gegenwind, matschiger trail - das GRINSEN hält! 

Am WE wird mein Stereo wieder artgerecht eingesaut! 
Die sauberen Tage sind gezählt!


----------



## m.rr (29. Oktober 2010)

@ OIRAM: Die roten Pedale sind super!  Is en paar Tage her ..ich weiß.. bin aber zur Zeit nicht so oft hier..


----------



## Somnus (29. Oktober 2010)

@ m.rr:

Sieht klasse aus mit roten Felgen und Naben! 

Darf man fragen, was das für Felgen sind?


Edit sagt: habe sie in deinem Album gefunden.


----------



## m.rr (29. Oktober 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> @ m.rr:
> 
> Sieht klasse aus mit roten Felgen und Naben!
> 
> ...



Danke  ...genau, Veltec V-Two


----------



## m.rr (29. Oktober 2010)

...endlich ein paar Bilder von Draußen




















Steinheimer Galgen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  (mal wieder)





Grüße
Michael


----------



## Somnus (29. Oktober 2010)

Die Farbe ist echt krass!!!
Echt geile Optik!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. Oktober 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


> ...heute konnte ich nicht biken, ich fühl mich schei.....e....


 Das Bild kenne ich  - aber wenn man sich dann erst mal aufgerafft hat.....wird meist alles wieder Gut 

Heute 15° - Sonne, windstill und viele Passagen nur mit dem Michael Jackson-Mundschutz passierbar....ohne den man sonst den Insektennachtisch gratis zwischen die Zähne bekommen hätte  
Ja es ist schon wieder Frühling  Also die dicken Klamotten weg in den Schrank....die dünnen raus und den freien Tag genutzt.... so wie m.rr...


m.rr schrieb:


> ...endlich ein paar Bilder von Draußen...


Schöne Fotos... Die schwarz/rote Anzugsordnung sowie den Pferdebesuch hatten wir wohl unbewusst für heute abgesprochen 
Für Euch ging es noch einmal nach Wulkow - das UFO war noch offen...



Gebaut als eine Art Naturkundestation ist es heute wohl eher Öko-Gästehaus? Keine Ahnung - jedenfalls war es seinerzeit sehr auffällig... und wird heute kaum mehr beachtet der Öko-Speicher = UFO



Im ehemaligen Schloss-Park von Wulkow



@m.rr - Klamotten und Pferde  - Nr. 1 



Nr. 2 - die sind sonst meist am anderen Ende der Koppel verschwunden....heute kamen sie zu spuri - langsam lernt man sich wohl näher kennen  



Überhaupt waren heute viele Pferde/Ponys auf meiner Strecke...2x nette Mädels beim Ausreiten.....und einige neu eingezäunt. Lesen die hier Alles das Forum & wollen mir eine Freude machen  oder liegt meine Pferdeliebe nur einfach gerade voll im Trend  
Jedenfalls finde ich es sehr schön - hoffe auf noch ganz viele Treffen unterwegs....


----------



## wurzelhoppser (29. Oktober 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> die kurbel sieht ja wohl mal super stark aus


Danke ,war auch nee menge Arbeit sie zu cleanen.Gruss


----------



## beuze1 (29. Oktober 2010)

*


spurhalter schrieb:



Ja es ist schon wieder Frühling 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
*au Jaaaa*



*Heute auf dem Kirchweg




Die Alpenkette von der Kirche aus gesehen




Die Mädel,s sind auch noch draußen




Richtung Alpen




Am Rand vom Schwabenland




Und Morgen ??


*
.
.


----------



## Cortina (29. Oktober 2010)

Buhuuuuuu 

Mit solchen Tagesbildern kann ich nicht dienen, da muß ich schon ins Archiv greifen.

Bilder aus besseren Wetter-Tagen......













Wann wirds endlich wieder Sommer ????

Grüße
Guido


----------



## kubitix (29. Oktober 2010)

Mit solchen Motiven kann ich nicht dienen, ich hab dafür Wetter 





So und nun doch Bilder vom Reaction, nach erfolgter Transplantation die erste kleine Schönheitsoperation. Sattel wie Stereo, Griffe wie Stereo, die weißen Schaltzughüllen gegen schwarze getauscht und gleichzeitig gekürzt. Auf Lenker und Bremse warte ich noch.





Kanonenstart




So und dann mal zwei Bilder mit Roß und Reiter.


----------



## m.rr (29. Oktober 2010)

@kubitix:  wo is'n das?


----------



## kubitix (29. Oktober 2010)

m.rr schrieb:


> @kubitix:  wo is'n das?



Burg Breuberg im Odenwald in der Nähe von Höchst. Es gibt einen sogenannten zwei Burgenweg, führt von der Veste Otzberg zur Burg Breuberg. Ich fahr den in etwas abgewandelter Form von zuhause aus, zunächst nach Breuberg und auf dem Rückweg Otzberg.


----------



## kubitix (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Spuri,

da mußt ich doch gleich mal go..... UFO, öfter mal was neues. Ist halt ein Ferienhaus für Gruppen, also eigentlich passt das schon, wenn man mal in die Gegend kommt.


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. Oktober 2010)

phibi schrieb:


> full ack! hammer-bild!  der rest is aber auch nich von schlechtern eltern. schöne lichtstimmung, perfekt eingefangen!



Zustimmung! 
Auch die anderen Bilder der letzten Tage sind nett anzuschauen...

NaitsirhC


----------



## marco_m (29. Oktober 2010)

Heut hat wieder mal alles gepasst 

tolles Wetter




tolle Trails




tolle Action




toller Schlamm 




Gruss Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (29. Oktober 2010)

Cooles Panorama


----------



## horstling (29. Oktober 2010)

-


----------



## horstling (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo!
Ich habs geschafft! Mein Aufbau ist erstmal fertig. Ich finds GEIL!!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kube (30. Oktober 2010)

Ja doch sieht sehr schön aus!!


----------



## runningriot (30. Oktober 2010)

Jupp schick, hier nochmal von der letzten Tour, leider waren nach dem ersten Foto die Akkus leer.





Grüßle und schönes WE an alle!


----------



## Duke_01 (30. Oktober 2010)

Auch ich habe für eine Runde das schöne Herbswetter genutzt.


----------



## spurhalterin (30. Oktober 2010)

horstling schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich habs geschafft! Mein Aufbau ist erstmal fertig.


 
Mhmm.  Erstmal fertig - ist ja genau wie ein bischen schwanger  Hübsch geworden .... bis jetzt & was ist denn nun noch in Planung?

Wer das Wetter nicht nutzt, obwohl er eigentlich Zeit hat, sollte sein Bike besser gleich wieder verkaufen  Schöner wird´s wohl in diesem Jahr nimmer mehr.  Und da endlich Wochenende ist - konnte ich auch mal wieder samt spuri auf dessen unter der Woche erkundete Strecken gehen....
Muss schon sagen - schöne, abgelegene Pfade in der Natur hat er ja gefunden...















Hat mir mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht - auch wenn spuri 1x mit mir kräftig gemeckert hat...weil ich beim schalten die Kette fast ruiniert hätte... (die Ritzel vorne und hinten voll über Kreuz gefahren, dass es schon mächtige Schleifgeräusche gab)  
Was soll´s - hab mich vertan...nun bin ich mal wieder schlauer & zudem geläutert.  Sichtbaren Schaden gab es zum Glück noch keinen....und die gute Laune kam ja auch gleich wieder...



Denke Ihr seid auch Alle noch bis Abend unterwegs - viel Spaß beim toben


----------



## blutbuche (30. Oktober 2010)

@frau spurhalter ;:,,,ich sehe keinen einzigen "pfad" ...


----------



## spurhalterin (30. Oktober 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @frau spurhalter ;:,,,ich sehe keinen einzigen "pfad" ...


  Die geniesst man ja auch viel besser fahrenderweise auf dem Bike....und davon abseits ist dann Zeit für die "Fototermine"!  
Und ganz nebenbei Du "Wortklauer"!  - ich sehe bei Dir nicht nur keine Pfade, sondern gar keine Fotos .... In diesem Sinne .....  von der bikenden Zunft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (30. Oktober 2010)

....waren schon genug drin . neue sind noch nicht hochgeladen . aber im album sind welche  war nicht bös´gemeint - nur , weil du  pfade  expliziit  angekündigt hattest und dann kamen nur breite waldwege ... gruss, bb


----------



## horstling (30. Oktober 2010)

@spurhalterin: Zitat:>>>  Mhmm.  Erstmal fertig - ist ja genau wie ein bischen schwanger  Hübsch geworden .... bis jetzt & was ist denn nun noch in Planung? <<<

So ein Bike ist wie ein Eigenheim - eine ewige Baustelle!

Hier nochmal Bilder mit einer "richtigen" Camera.:






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
Und damit man weiss, wem `s gehört:





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kubitix (30. Oktober 2010)

hallo zusammen,

@horstling
ist doch ne schöne "Baustelle" 

@spuri
da warst du doch heute tatsächlich mit dem "falschen" Bike unterwegs, so von wegen "Grüne Woche" 

aber auch andere haben bei so einem Wetter mit ihrem Sportgerät Spaß, mal was zur Auflockerung.









auch muß man mit einem Bike nicht immer draussen fahren 




ok die fahren nicht, die spielen


----------



## blutbuche (30. Oktober 2010)

@horstling : sehr schön geworden - mir hätte der rizer ein bisschen zuviel "rize" - aber wenn es so taugt für dich !! viel spass damit !


----------



## m.rr (30. Oktober 2010)

...is schön draußen!













herbstliche Grüße
Michael


----------



## NaitsirhC (30. Oktober 2010)

Das AMs sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus find ich, der Riser passt auch ganz gut.

@Michael: die roten Felgen schauen gut aus. Bei meinem versuch ich allerdings grad, alles rote zu entfernen. Nächste Woche kommen blaue Gabeldecals.

Die Kettenblattschraube hat doch noch aufgegeben, danke für die Tipps.
Aus Torx wurde Inbus.




An die Hone konnte dann endlich auch der Bashguard ran und los ging's.
Trails gibt es überall: 












Schönen Abend noch

NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (30. Oktober 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Die Kettenblattschraube hat doch noch aufgegeben, danke für die Tipps.
> Aus Torx wurde Inbus.


aua! der zweck heiligt die mittel. hast gefeilt, oder nur reingedengelt?


> Trails gibt es überall:


der letzte ist n bissl schmuddelig aber sonst


----------



## acid89 (30. Oktober 2010)

War heute ebenfalls unterwegs. Bei bestem Wetter waren es am Ende rund 40Km.

PS: Neuerungen: Hope Sattelklemme und Fat Albert 






























Gruß acid89


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Oktober 2010)

eiglt. keine vorzeigebilder, aber wenn sie der unterhaltung dienen....


----------



## m.rr (30. Oktober 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> @Michael: die roten Felgen schauen gut aus. Bei meinem versuch ich allerdings grad, alles rote zu entfernen. Nächste Woche kommen blaue Gabeldecals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke  , aber das Bild is ja mal klasse, die blauen Griffe an dem (noch nur fast  ) komplett schwarzen Rad und dem grün "getupften" Waldboden, ein Super Eye-Catcher 
rot hat ja jeder


----------



## NaitsirhC (30. Oktober 2010)

Thx 



fatz schrieb:


> aua! der zweck heiligt die mittel. hast gefeilt, oder nur reingedengelt?
> 
> der letzte ist n bissl schmuddelig aber sonst



Den Inbus reingehämmert bis er gegriffen hat und dann hat es zum Glück geklappt. 



acid89 schrieb:


> War heute ebenfalls unterwegs. Bei bestem Wetter waren es am Ende rund 40Km.
> 
> PS: Neuerungen: Hope Sattelklemme und Fat Albert



Sind die FA nicht ein bisschen "too much"? Warum nicht was leichtes?

@Andi: was ist das für ein Pulli, normaler aus Baumwolle?

Allgemein ist es ganz angenehm im Herbst zu fahren, nur im Laubwald ist es nervig wenn die Trails mit Laub bedeckt sind...


----------



## fatz (30. Oktober 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> eiglt. keine vorzeigebilder, aber wenn sie der unterhaltung dienen....


ah geh!
wenn du deiner cam beibringst dass sie etwas schnellere verschlusszeiten macht,
waeren die bilder sogar recht gut. du solltest halt scharf drauf sein, nicht der hintergrund.
evtl. auch mal bilder wie #2 #3 mit blitz probieren. hat die cam ein sportfotoprogramm?
bei #2 war's wohl etwas dunkel. blende5 1/5sek bei iso400. da muesstest du die blende
deutlich weiter aufkriegen und die empfindlichkeit auch noch deutlich hoeher drehen.
da hilft nur blitzen.
bei #3 haett's gereicht mal auf iso1600 zu gehen. hast halt etwas mehr rauschen, stoert
aber oft nicht.

edit:
zur not kannst noch ein bissl mit software nachhelfen:


----------



## acid89 (30. Oktober 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Sind die FA nicht ein bisschen "too much"? Warum nicht was leichtes?


Habe mir die Fat Albert geholt, da mir die Smart Sam in dieser Jahreszeit zu rutschig sind. Wollte mir erst Nobby Nic kaufen, habe dann aber immer häufiger gelesen, dass die Fat Albert langlebiger sind.


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Oktober 2010)

weißt du was das schlimme is? ich hab ja rumprobiert. und ich kenn ja die ganzen einstellungen...die blende geht net weiter auf. und der knackpunkt bei den herbstbildern sind die farben. mein (leider nur interner) blitz machtt die kaputt...deshalb scheidet der schonmal aus. iso kann ich hochgehn --> rauschen und es reicht mit der verschlusszeit immer noch net für scharfe bilder. dazu kam, dass es relativ dunkel war, weil die sonne sich nur ab und zu rausgetraut hat, daher war ich leider auch gezwungen die relativ lange verschlusszeit zu wählen.

unterm strich wars für mich heute wiedermal eine sehr lehrreiche stunde, die ich damit zugebracht hab naja, man lernt ja...
aber danke für deine tipps

NaitsirhC:

ja isn normaler baumwoll pulli...hab zwar auch funktionspullis, aber im herbst lässts sich bei solchen temperaturen echt gut mit normalen sachen fahren!..
und ja laub is ********. aber nur wenns nass is! bei so trockenen verhältnissen is laub einfach geil! keine ahnung warum..aber das im herbst ja meist feucht is geb ich dir recht!

edith fatz:
merci, schat schon gut aus. ich versuch nur immer die bilder glei gscheid zu machen (ich bin ja sicher du auch).. aber weißt du was das ganze alles erleichtert? jemanden mitzunahemn! dann kann man viel mehr einstellungen durchgehn, ohne dass einem das ganze hin und her gerenne aufn senkel gehT! - heute hatte leider keiner spontan zeit.., morgen bin ich mit nem kkumpel verabredet. vll. nehm ich die kamera ja noch mal mti.


----------



## fatz (30. Oktober 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> weißt du was das schlimme is? ich hab ja rumprobiert. und ich kenn ja die ganzen einstellungen.


ist gar ned schlimm. ich hab auch immer wieder das gleiche problem. und ich probier 
schon laenger rum als du alt bist. 
bei schlechtem licht hilft dir nur ein lichtstarkes objektiv. und das ist dann KEIN zoom.
punkt aus basta! mit allen nachteilen. aber laenger als 1/125 brauchst so motive nicht 
belichten, ausser du ziehst mit. geht aber mit selbstausloeser?? ned.

edith sagt:
klar gleich gscheit fotografiern ist besser. das nachbearbeiten ist eh beschiss. aber
wenn's gar nix werden will....
und selbstausloeser nervt, ausser man heisst stuntzi


----------



## NaitsirhC (30. Oktober 2010)

Schwitzt du nicht? 

Biken mit Pulli wär zwar bei mir drin, allerdings könnt ich den am Ende dann fast auswringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Oktober 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ist gar ned schlimm. ich hab auch immer wieder das gleiche problem. und ich probier
> schon laenger rum als du alt bist.
> bei schlechtem licht hilft dir nur ein lichtstarkes objektiv. und das ist dann KEIN zoom.
> punkt aus basta! mit allen nachteilen. aber laenger als 1/125 brauchst so motive nicht
> belichten, ausser du ziehst mit. geht aber mit selbstausloeser?? ned.



 ach durch probieren wirds scho irgendwann mal was



Doch klar schwitz ich..aber bergab is mir das relativ. der vorteil davon is halt, dass es net sooo viel wind durchlässt und warm is. und wenn ich unten bin kann ich ihn ja wieder asuziehn.. und ob ich den auswring oder net...


----------



## Dämon__ (31. Oktober 2010)

*Wir waren gestern auch mal wieder unterwegs*












Cube´s sind aber nicht zu erkennen


----------



## SRX-Prinz (31. Oktober 2010)

Mein Wort zum Sonntag
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/774046


----------



## fox_20 (31. Oktober 2010)

hab hier mal nen foto von meinen cube.
das ist sein schlafplatz


----------



## acid89 (31. Oktober 2010)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> Mein Wort zum Sonntag
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr cooles Bild


----------



## fjolnir (31. Oktober 2010)

brauch mal schnell hilfe



habe meinen linken arm der XT kurbel abgemacht und dann fiel das runter...
ist da vllt ne art unterlegscheibe für die inbusschrauben?


----------



## blutbuche (31. Oktober 2010)

.... 20 grad in der herbstsonne - schöner geht kaum !!!


----------



## Herr Frodo (31. Oktober 2010)

@fjolnir
Die Kurbel ist auf der linken Seite mit zwei Schrauben befestigt.
Eine von vorne eine von hinten und in der Mitte ist ein Spalt.
Da gehört das rein.
Die Einbaurichtung spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## fjolnir (31. Oktober 2010)

Herr Frodo schrieb:


> @fjolnir
> Die Kurbel ist auf der linken Seite mit zwei Schrauben befestigt.
> Eine von vorne eine von hinten und in der Mitte ist ein Spalt.
> Da gehört das rein.
> Die Einbaurichtung spielt keine Rolle.


okay danke! 

hat eig iwer ne kefü am stereo oder am fritzz??
könnt ihr welche empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (31. Oktober 2010)

fjolnir schrieb:


> brauch mal schnell hilfe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

hier bitte, die Montageanleitung (steht ziemlich in der Mitte des Dokumentes): http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...001/SI_6M8FA_001_Ge_v1_m56577569830638327.pdf

So egal ist es nämlich nicht 

http://techdocs.shimano.com/techdocs/blevel.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302051947&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395181679&bmUID=iLhMiBp&bmLocale=de

lg
sepalot


----------



## beuze1 (31. Oktober 2010)

*Carpe diem
80km/1100hm

Der Herbst von seiner schönen Seite




Die Kapelle für,s Sitzfleisch..  Oißenkapelle, heißt wirklich so




Wieder daheim, hinten rechts der Alpstein CH (Säntis 2501m)


*


----------



## sepalot (31. Oktober 2010)

@ beuze

sehr schöne Herbstbilder bringst du da immer 

Hier nur mal zwei iPhone-Fotos. Noch mal die Chance nutzen die Bergaufhilfe zu nutzen. Die Saison ist ja bald um und dann strampelt man sowieso nur noch per Beinkraft rauf .

Wetter war aber wieder topp 













lg
sepalot


----------



## nen (31. Oktober 2010)

Föhn sei Dank schönes Wetter um Bregenz.





Und da ich diese Woche nur auf einem Speci unterwegs war ein etwas älteres Bild vom Würfel


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2010)

Heute mal ohne Cube


----------



## Ostwandlager (31. Oktober 2010)

*mei das war aber auch ein wetter heute...

Hier mal ein paar alte (schlechte) Bilder 





















*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuub (31. Oktober 2010)

Auch mal eingesaut.
Und das erste Mal im Internet 


Mfg.


----------



## Somnus (31. Oktober 2010)

So, heute war es soweit:

KOMMANDO EINSAUEN!!! 

Anfangs ging's noch...





Dann wurd's schmuddeliger...





und am Ende ging's nach ging's auf den "Heimweg".
Hab irgendwie den Zug verpasst! 








Waren schöne 54 km. 

@ cortina: das Grinsen wächst


----------



## Sgt.Green (31. Oktober 2010)

Hier was von heute


----------



## Sirrah73 (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

Na, ich sehe schon ... Ihr habt auch alle schön Spaß gehabt am Wochenende . Das Wetter war ja zum .

@Sgt. Green: Die letzten beiden Fotos finde ich sehr schön. Vor allem auf dem mittleren finde ich die Herbststimmung sehr gelungen eingefangen .

Ja, wir waren natürlich auch unterwegs. Am Samstag ging es zum Feldberg / Taunus, ein wenig spielen. Zunächst den Zacken Klippen folgend zum Roten Kreuz, dann hoch zum Feldberg.




Nicht nur in Eschenhahn waren die Römer, auch am Feldberg ... mit Kastell und Bad. Naja, ein paar Grundmauern und ein Schild gibt,s ja noch.




Von den richtig verblockten Abfahrten gibt es keine Fotos. Da sind wir mal lieber gefahren. Die flowigen Trails sind unter dem Laub nicht wirklich immer zu erkennen. Im Herbst sind die Trails ein wenig wie Ü-Eier: 1. Spannung was so unterm Laub liegt 2. Spiel & Spaß 3. Schokolade (Matsch unterm Laub)








Heute haben wir dann wieder mal in und um Eschenhahn gespielt.


 (Eschenhahn)

Bei dem Wetter freut man (Frau) sich.




Die Herbststimmung lässt sich gar nicht so gut auf Fotos einfangen. Bei richtigem Licht sieht es so aus, als wenn jemand eine riesige Goldfolie um unser Dorf gespannt hätte .




War wieder ein schönes Wochenende. Uns hat es mal wieder gefallen .




Viele Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## st-bike (1. November 2010)

Solche geschenkten Tage muss man nutzen. Ehe Frau Holle alles wieder weiß einsaut.


----------



## beuze1 (1. November 2010)

*Bilder-Polizei*




*Ich dachte die Zeit der Briefmarken sei vorbei..*

*besser so..schönes Bild..*


----------



## blutbuche (1. November 2010)

ja , find´ich auch - sehr schön !!!!!


----------



## mtblukas (1. November 2010)

Mein Cube Attention mit einer Rock Shox Reba Sl in weiss. Die alte Suntour hat mir überhaupt nicht gefallen. 

















Ich kann leider nicht mit euren Bikes mithalten 

Lukas


----------



## Somnus (1. November 2010)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht mit euren Bikes mithalten
> 
> Lukas



So ein Quatsch!!!
Hast doch auch ein schönes Cube!


----------



## horstling (1. November 2010)

Bin auch mal von Suntour auf Reba umgestiegen! Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (1. November 2010)

@horstling: Ich konnt es auch nich glauben was das für ein unterschied ist.
@Somnus: Hast eig. recht jetzt mit der Reba Und Cube ist einfach toll.

Lukas


----------



## -FLEX- (1. November 2010)

@lukas: Das ist hier ja auch kein Wettbewerb, ''wer hat das tollste, teuerste bike'' Es geht ja wohl um den Spaß beim biken und den kann man auch mit nem Bike haben was keine 3000  kostet...

Hoffe ich hab damit jetz nich wieder ne Grundsatzdebatte angestossen...


----------



## dani1 (1. November 2010)

mi2 schrieb:


> starkes bild ! was ist das im hintergrund ? sieht für mich wie ein zugefrorener fluss aus. und dann so sommerlich bekleidet.



müsste der gletscher am großglockner in österreich sein


----------



## elba (1. November 2010)

so habs auch seit Ewigkeiten mal wieder geschafft mit dem Rad loszukommen, leider keine Fotos von unterwegs, da das nötige Equipment mal wieder zu Haus lag.... 

Aber hier wenigstens dann Fotos vom Waschen danach



​ 


​


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. November 2010)

-FLEX- schrieb:


> Hoffe ich hab damit jetz nich wieder ne Grundsatzdebatte angestossen...


 Nö  Genau so wie Du es sagtest, ist es.(Punkt!) - der Thread hier heisst ja auch: "Zeigt her Eure Cubes" und nicht "Zeigt her Eure verdammt teuren Cubes"...



mtblukas schrieb:


> Cube ist einfach toll...


Na bitte - und vergiss Dein zuerst Gesagtes...  



Sirrah73 schrieb:


> ...War wieder ein schönes Wochenende. Uns hat es mal wieder gefallen...


 Und mir mal wieder Eure schöne Foto-Story darüber.... Die anderen Bilderposter sind natürlich mit Ihren Fotos explizit im Lob mit eingeschlossen  Muss auch sagen, das mittlere von Sgt. Green ist irgendwie was ganz besonderes ..... von der Stimmung her - und fototechnisch auch....

Nachdem wir den ganzen Sonntag in Familie und mit 4 Rädern, also bikelos in Bad Muskau unterwegs waren...
http://www.muskauer-park.de/?cat=8
ist sofort der Entschluss gereift - diesen wirklich sehr ausgedehnten & herrlichen Park (geschätzt ein viertel davon in Deutschland & drei viertel in Polen) noch einmal irgendwann samt Bikes zu besuchen....
Heute gabe es bereits eine kleine Übung dazu  - also ich meine es ging schon mal von Frankfurt (O) aus nach Polen.... 
.....die Natur geniessen...



....den Spieltrieb ausleben....



...bald begannen mir dort aber die Augen zu tränen.... ich weiß nicht - ob es an den alten, klapprigen Bikes lag, die dort von meist alten Leuten wie zu Vorkriegszeiten bewegt wurden ..... oder einfach nur daran - dass ich meine Brille vergessen hatte  Bin kurzerhand mal über den "Polenmarkt" geschlendert - um evtl. ein "Billigbrillenmodell" zu erhaschen. Gab leider nix. Aber die gierigen & neidvollen Blicke machten mir dann doch Angst.... vor evtl. Fahrraddieben die mich in meiner Fantasie bis nach Hause verfolgen könnten 
Ich begann zunächst einmal himmlischen Beistand herbei zu sehnen....



...überlegte mir dann verschiedene "Sicherungsmöglichkeiten"....



...auch ein Versuch....



....um dann aber letztlich - in einem scheinbar unbeobachteten Moment - ganz schnell unter Ausnutzung des Geländes "verdeckt" nach Hause zu fahren... und das Bike schnell wieder im dunklen Keller zu verstecken...


----------



## horstling (1. November 2010)

TZZZZ... Immer diese Vorurteile!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. November 2010)

horstling schrieb:


> TZZZZ... Immer diese Vorurteile!


Liegt vielleicht an der heutigen Ausgabe der lokalen Tagespresse  die verkündet hat, dass am Freitag ein polnischer Fahrraddieb durch die Polizei gestellt wurde - 
der 13  weitere Bikediebstähle zugegeben hat...... .... und die Statistik hier in der Region spricht nun mal für sich  seit der "Grenzöffnung"
Aber natürlich der politischen Korrektheit wegen: 
Ja, auch deutsche Fahrraddiebe gibt es hier wie überall  ...die das Bike dann nach/in Polen verkaufen. Mist - schon wieder so ein Vorurteil  

Aber....wenn alle Polen sooo böse wären, würde ich da bestimmt nicht immer mal wieder hin fahren....hihi 
Also lasst Euch keine Vorurteile aufschwatzen & geniesst dort wie hier die Gegend und die z.T. sehr freundlichen Menschen...sind ja zum Glück nur einige, wenige die das Böse ausmachen! Nüben wie drüben.
Aufpassen muss man eh immer! In diesem Sinne......ride on!


----------



## Sgt.Green (1. November 2010)

3 Bilder die auch noch ganz schön sind


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. November 2010)

Das letzte Bild ... sehr schön .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (1. November 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> @ cortina: das Grinsen wächst



Boahhhhhh trau mich schon gar nicht mehr hier reinzuschauen. 
Ihr macht immer noch tolle Touren mit dem Bike. 
Hab am Samstag schon die erste Skitour gemacht und seit gestern regnets wie wild.
Außerdem hatte ich am WE noch Besuch der unbedingt nach Venedig wollte, also Wasser von oben und von unten.

Oh Cubi verzeih mir aber ein bissl sehne ich mich schon nach Skitouren und Schnee..........


Grüße
Guido


----------



## Markus i35 (1. November 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> ..... ein bissl sehne ich mich schon nach Skitouren und Schnee..........
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Guido



Wahre Worte 
unterschreib


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. November 2010)

@ Markus & cortina Wir sind hier immer noch im MTB- Forum...symbolisch gibt es daher für Euch "Verräter" die Keule 







Ich will einfach (noch) keinen Schnee!!!!!!!


----------



## fatz (1. November 2010)

spuri, du kannst ja auch ned viel damit anfangen....

noch ein paar bilder von heute, leider mit schlechtem licht und ohne rad, da ich im moment kreuzweh hab:

alpenhauptkamm im letzten foehn 




die andere richtung. ja das am horizont ist muenchen


----------



## Hook (1. November 2010)

Es ist da: Mein erstes Cube Bike! Und noch unbenutzt


----------



## Somnus (1. November 2010)

@ Hook: Glückwusch! Viel Spaß damit

@ Cortina: heute regnets hier auch! Da parkt mein Stereo wieder im Wohnzimmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tintera (1. November 2010)

@Hook

wurde das Cube in der großen Kiste im Hintergrund geliefert...?


----------



## Ostwandlager (1. November 2010)

@fatz, spuri, du kannst ja auch ned viel damit anfangen....

*Das denke ich auch  Letzte woche mittwoch bin ich mal zu roßfeld mit den ski, mei ging das gut...

Heute am Hirschberg...





Gruß 


*


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. November 2010)

Neuer Thread, neue Teile, neues Foto:


----------



## NaitsirhC (1. November 2010)

Was ist das für ein Vorbau? Hat 31,8 als Klemmung oder?

@Hook: glückwunsch, viel Spaß mit dem Teil 

Bei mir ging es heut auch in die "Berge":



842m, immerhin . Die Luft war auch schon merklich dünner da oben 

Hier ging es leider nur hoch:




Zur Abfahrt dann u.a. den Bikepark genutzt, natürlich alle Chickenways mitgenommen und im gefühlten Schildkrötentempo da runter. War trotzdem sehr nett 








Tschau

NaitsirhC


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. November 2010)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> @fatz, spuri, du kannst ja auch ned viel damit anfangen....*Das denke ich auch  *


 
Klaus...hier waren wir doch noch ganz einer Meinung  


Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *mei der Schnee ist angekommen...Ein Kreuz **Sommer ist schöner*


Aber Recht habt Ihr Beide schon ..... Schnee gehört in die Berge, da isser toll für´n Wintersport - hier bei uns "stört" er nur beim biken  
@Tintera - das mit der Kiste war auch mein erster Gedanke 
@Hook - Glückwunsch 
@NaitsirhC -  Berge & Bike = geht doch


----------



## multiMonochrom (1. November 2010)

Jetzt bin ich endlich dazu gekommen, mein neues Herzstück (mit neuem Rahmen) ordentlich auszuführen.

Hier ein paar Bilder von der Feiertags-Runde durch das Bamberger Umland:


----------



## nullstein (1. November 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Vorbau? Hat 31,8 als Klemmung oder?



Ick glaub der MüsLee hat nen Straitline Split Steerer dran. Schöner Vorbau.


----------



## Snoerre (1. November 2010)

Hier mal meine Bergziege mit neuer Gabel und neuen Bremsen


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. November 2010)

Jo, Split Steerer Clamp 1 1/8" mit 31.8mm Klemmung.


----------



## NaitsirhC (1. November 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Ick glaub der MüsLee hat nen Straitline Split Steerer dran. Schöner Vorbau.



Ah, danke. In der Tat schönes Teil und dann noch in versch. Eloxalfarben erhältlich.

NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (1. November 2010)

..och , biken im flachland mit schnee kann auch sehr schön sein !!!


----------



## OIRAM (1. November 2010)

*@ spurhalter*

das ist der Sprichwörtliche Ritt auf der Kanonenkugel 



schönes Bild 

*@ mtblukas*

schönes Bike, aber ohne Bremssattel fährst Du hoffentlich nicht damit...





*Hier noch ein Bild von letzer Woche, bei dem Sauwetter lass ich die Kamera besser zu hause. Muss mir mal ne kleine zu legen.*


----------



## jan84 (1. November 2010)

Fritzz's Gabel; Kaum gefahren, wie neu . 





grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. November 2010)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *@ spurhalter *das ist der Sprichwörtliche Ritt auf der Kanonenkugel  schönes Bild


 Genau!  & Danke!
Fairer Weise sei dann aber auch erwähnt, dass mich der "Kanonenstart" von kubitix zum heutigen Geschützbild ein ganz klein wenig inspirierte:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7705731&postcount=247

So, gute Nacht für heute....




@jan - Wenn das kaum gefahren wurde, solltest Du evtl. mal Deine Haustiere ein wenig beschäftigen....


----------



## Tintera (1. November 2010)

eins noch von mir...wer das Cube findet darfs behalten


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. November 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Fritzz's Gabel; Kaum gefahren, wie neu .
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



naja muss ja authentisch zum restlichen "unbenutzen" bike passen


----------



## jan84 (1. November 2010)

Stimmt


----------



## Phoenix121078 (2. November 2010)

Von mir dann auch mal das Cube Wochenende zusammengefasst. 

Helloween bin ich erst spät los gekommen die einzigen Bilder die ich gemacht habe waren diese.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wvTbuDfaFE&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - PlattfuÃ[/nomedia]



Tour vom 01.11.2010 super Wetter das musste man nutzen. 37 km sind es geworden. 


















Spuri Dir herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem AMS 100 schickes Bike hast Du Dir da zugelegt. War eine Zeit lang nicht hier, deswegen erst jetzt. 

​ ​


----------



## Markus i35 (2. November 2010)

So schlimm kann mein Fahrstil nicht sein





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## multiMonochrom (2. November 2010)

Ach wie Süss 

Na da hat jemand die Ruhe weg ;-)


----------



## mtblukas (2. November 2010)

@Snoerre:Was hast du für eine neue Gabel und neue Bremsen an deinem Attention?

Ich hab eine Rock Sox Reba. Aber keine neuen Bremsen.

Lukas


----------



## mtblukas (2. November 2010)

> *@ mtblukas*
> 
> schönes Bike, aber ohne Bremssattel fährst Du hoffentlich nicht damit...



Nein, ich habe da die Gabel neu bekommen und der Adapter von is2000 auf Postmount war noch nicht da. 

Dann hab ich halt ohne die Bremse die Fotos gemacht.

Am nächsten Tag kam er dann, und ich bau ihn ran und was seh ich: zu groß. Eindeutig für 180 Scheiben obwohl ich eine 160 dranhabe. 

Wegen den Feiertagen kann ich erst heute bei meinem Händler den neuen Adapter bestellen. Wenn ich aber Glück habe und er den 180 adapter nicht zurückhaben will, heb ich ihn mir auf und kauf mir dann, wenn ich eine brauche, ne neue Scheibe kaufen und brauch dann so keinen Adapter mehr Ich hoff ihr habts gecheckt

Gruß


----------



## fatz (2. November 2010)

kauf dir gleich eine 180er scheibe. die 160er kannst immer noch hinten reinbauen, wenn die runter ist.


----------



## mtblukas (2. November 2010)

Ich brauch aber keine 160er Scheibe bei 50 kilo Oder? Ich hab eh kein geld


----------



## fatz (2. November 2010)

du meinst 180er? brauchen nicht unbedingt, aber je nachdem wo du faehrst kannst du das
mehr an bremskraft gut brauchen. bevor du noch einen adapter kaufst, lieber eine 180er 
scheibe. im versand sollte die je nach hersteller rund n 20er kosten. schau mal bei bikecomponents.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (2. November 2010)

Phoenix121078 schrieb:


>



Schöne Fahrradwaschanlage


----------



## mtblukas (2. November 2010)

@fatz

Ja ich meinte 180er. Aber ich krieg den neuen Adapter ja umsonst die tauschen den um. und für ne neue Scheibe zahl ich nochmal 30 . Ich kauf mir den die Scheibe wen ich sie brauch.


----------



## fatz (2. November 2010)

dann kaufst halt auch noch den adapter. 30eumel fuer eine scheibe die bei bikecomponents 
18.50 kostet ist auch ned schlecht.....
aber ich hab heuer auch mal n fuffi fuer eine 185er avid scheibe im lagen abgedrueckt, die sonst
grad mal die haelfte kostet.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. November 2010)

Tintera schrieb:


> eins noch von mir...wer das Cube findet darfs behalten...


  dieses Foto erklärt den Begriff "Goldener Herbst" auf´s Schönste  

Die Spät-/ Nachtschichtwoche hat auch ihre Vorteile.... man kann Vormittag/Mittag noch im Hellen eine Runde drehen 
An den vielen Nebel  musste ich mich erst gewöhnen....zum ersten mal in diesem Jahr war bei mir das sog. "Orange-Gläser-Wetter" ....
Trübe Stimmung im Brandenburger Flachland....



Ein paar aufmunternde Farbtupfer habe ich dennoch gefunden....



...und etwas "kurioses" auch. Auf dem Ding steht irgendwie etwas von "Enteisungsanlage"  Hatte keine Ahnung was das wirklich sein soll...eine einfache Pumpe sieht jedenfalls anders aus...  zu Hause schlau gemacht "Enteisung" hat nichts mit Eis=Kalt zu tun, sondern mittels Filterung wird Eisen aus dem Wasser entfernt..was es schon früher alles gab....kurios nur, dass ich schon bestimmt 234 mal daran vorbei gefahren bin - ohne das Ding zu sehen 



Aber das ist ja unter Anderem das Schöne am Biken....man sieht immer mal wieder was Neues/Interessantes  Nun aber schnell ab nach Hause....muss noch auf Arbeit


----------



## fatz (2. November 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Trübe Stimmung im Brandenburger Flachland....


dann siehst wenigsten nicht, dass es keine berge hat


----------



## -FLEX- (2. November 2010)

> Zitat von Tintera
> eins noch von mir...wer das Cube findet darfs behalten...



Tja, ich würd mal sagen du verpackst deinen Würfel schonmal, damit ihm auf der Reise zu mir nichts passiert...






Es liegt nämlich genau da!!!!!


----------



## Friecke (2. November 2010)

Tja Tintera,
ich denke das Rad bist Du los...

Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## kubitix (2. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

der Herbst hat auch seine schönen Seiten, wie man hier immer wieder anschaulich gezeigt bekommt. Den Winter könnte man m.E. aber auslassen, mit Ski fahren ist in unser Region eh nix und einen richtigen Winter haben wir eigentlich auch nicht. Ist ja mehr so schmuddel Wetter von November bis März.

@Spuri

Wenn bei uns im Odenwald einer ein Cube klaut dann:





noch mal ein paar Eindrücke von Odenwald Touren













und wieder mal was anderes




Stefan


----------



## Tintera (2. November 2010)

@-FLEX-
kannst dir das Stereo genau an der bezeichneten Stelle abholen...Glückwunsch!!!!


----------



## Strampelaffe (2. November 2010)

Tintera schrieb:


> @-FLEX-
> kannst dir das Stereo genau an der bezeichneten Stelle abholen...Glückwunsch!!!!


 
SEHR GUT den Kopf aus der Schlinge gezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (2. November 2010)

schick das bild nach galileo mistery, die finden den ort ;-)


----------



## Snoerre (2. November 2010)

@mtblukas:

hab mir bei ebay ne Rock Shox Recon SL ergattert, da die Suntour nicht unbedingt der bringer war. 
Die Hayes hab ich gegen Shimano SLX getauscht, vorne mit 180er Scheiben.


----------



## fox_20 (2. November 2010)

hier seht ihr mal meine fahrrad wandhalterung

*
ohne beleuchtung*




*mit beleuchtung*


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. November 2010)

Schöne Bilder ! 

@Kubitix: Da kannst Du es ja ordentlich mit 4 PS krachen lassen. Ich glaube die können schon ganz schön was los machen . Wir haben zu Hause "nur" 1 Hannoveraner PS stehen und mit 20 Lenzen ist er nicht mehr ganz so der Ferrari, aber auch nicht ohne .

@Spuri: Viel Spaß beim Schaffen , ich genieß jetzt mein Feierabendbierchen .


----------



## kubitix (2. November 2010)

Hallo sirrah73,

der Gelderländer Fuchs vorne links ist zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahme auch schon 19.

Heute zwei Jahre später läßt er es immer noch ordentlich krachen, nach dem Motto "je oller je doller".


----------



## NaitsirhC (2. November 2010)

fox_20 schrieb:


> hier seht ihr mal meine fahrrad wandhalterung



Sieht eigentlich gut aus, aber wie oft bzw. bei welchem Wetter fährst du mit dem Rad, dass du es ohne große Aktionen an die Wand hängen kannst? Oder putzt du jedes Mal bzw. bist nur in einer Halle unterwegs?

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## fox_20 (2. November 2010)

eigentlich fahre ich fast bei jeden wetter.

das fahrrad hängt ja im arbeitszimmer ja kann das ruhig mal dreckig an der wand hängen^^ ansonsten wirds sauber gemacht


----------



## linkespurfahrer (2. November 2010)

@Christian: Nach der Fahrt ist vor der Fahrt!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. November 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


> @Spuri Wenn bei uns im Odenwald einer ein Cube klaut dann.....


  


Sirrah73 schrieb:


> @Spuri: Viel Spaß beim Schaffen , ich genieß jetzt mein Feierabendbierchen .


 - sollte mir auch mal wieder eins gönnen..


fatz schrieb:


> dann siehst wenigsten nicht, dass es keine berge hat


 Aber bei Nebel siehst Du ja wiederum auch net, dass es bei Euch Berge hat  Aber das merkst wahrscheinlich dann doch noch.... Bei dem Wind heute habe ich meine Oberschenkel mal so ordentlich gespürt - und war nicht ganz unfroh über das Flachland hier .....werde also nie, nie wieder klagen.... 



Heute mal eine kleine Serie alá Daumenkino - wenn ihr nur schnell genug scrollt....wird es vieleicht ein ganz, ganz kurzer Clip 












So muss machen - mein "Feierabendbier" zischt heute evtl. gegen Mitternacht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2 (3. November 2010)

Gestern war ich auch mal wieder unterwegs. und nach nichtmal 200 metern hat ich schon ******** am rad (und nicht nur da)  





dann ging es weiter in diesen getarnten schlammloch. hab das bike da parken können  





der rest der tour war dann nicht mehr so schmutzig






dann war ich am höhsten punkt den ich hier so ereichen kann. für euch alpenbewohner natürlich nur ein hügel 






zum schluss zeigte sich der herbst nochmal in voller farbenpracht


----------



## Dämon__ (3. November 2010)

mi2 schrieb:


> dann war ich am höhsten punkt den ich hier so ereichen kann. für euch alpenbewohner natürlich nur ein hügel



glaub mir 2000hm in den Hügelchen von dir sind schlimmer als eine Alpenüberquerung mit gleichen hm.


----------



## Markus i35 (3. November 2010)

nicht morgens halb Zehn in Deutschland,
sondern mittags um zwölf im Taunus






[/URL][/IMG]

nichts für "Schönwetterfahrer"


----------



## kube (3. November 2010)

@mi2 dein Stereo sieht echt geil aus


----------



## horstling (3. November 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> glaub mir 2000hm in den Hügelchen von dir sind schlimmer als eine Alpenüberquerung mit gleichen hm.



Hmmm,!!?? Das musst Du mir näher erklären. Bin noch nie in den Alpen gefahren!


----------



## Dämon__ (3. November 2010)

Es ist einfacher 1-2 lange Anstiege zu fahren als wie z.b. 40 x hoch und runter. Das ständige wechseln ist ermüdender.
Wir hatten schon Profifahrer am Start die das auch so bestätigt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (3. November 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Heute mal eine kleine Serie alá Daumenkino - wenn ihr nur schnell genug scrollt....wird es vieleicht ein ganz, ganz kurzer Clip


 
Klasse  Aber bis ich die Beine hochgelegt hatte, da war der Clip schon vorbei  Aber ein 1a Spannungsbogen


----------



## OIRAM (3. November 2010)

*@ fox 20*
ein Beneidenswerter Parkplatz für Dein cooles Bike...
meines muß bei einer ganz anderen Speziees abhängen


----------



## barbarissima (3. November 2010)

Wahnsinn  Da ist ja vom Katzenkörbchen bis zum Fernlenkauto alles dabei  Bestimmt steht in der Mitte noch ein Benz, den du extra für das Foto aus der Garage gefahren hat


----------



## blutbuche (3. November 2010)

..........


----------



## mi2 (4. November 2010)

kube schrieb:


> @mi2 dein Stereo sieht echt geil aus


 danke . soll aber noch weißer werden. hätte gern noch weiße elixir und am besten noch weiße brems und schaltzüge. und der tacho stört mich von der optic auch noch. aber zur zeit klebt eh noch match und ******* am stereo


----------



## Cortina (4. November 2010)

mi2 schrieb:


> ...soll aber noch weißer werden. hätte gern noch weiße elixir



Bitte schön 











mi2 schrieb:


> ...und der tacho stört mich von der optic auch noch.


Mach nen weißen ROX8.0 dran....


Grüße
Guido


----------



## dusi__ (4. November 2010)

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000009â©=DEU&product=A006437&sidDEMOSHOP=lvmaiuf173mm003hqqhjqvtu14

140â¬ fÃ¼r VR + HR


----------



## -FLEX- (4. November 2010)

> 140 für VR + HR


Und jetzt sinds sogar nur noch 138... 
Wenn das so weiter geht bekommt man sie heut abend gratis


----------



## blutbuche (4. November 2010)

..aber zuuu viel weiss is dann auch net mehr soo schön ... ??!!???


----------



## kube (4. November 2010)

@mi2 auch wenn ich gleich einen auf den Sack bekomme weils kein Cube ist aber ich habe vor meins auch noch weißer zu machen 



Ok eins hab ich noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterR (4. November 2010)

kube schrieb:


> aber ich habe vor meins auch noch weißer zu machen





Nimm das!!!!





  


...übrigens:

Weiße, sogenannte "ghost bikes" werden in USA symbolisch für einen getöteten Radfahrer aufgestellt

http://cityroom.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/08/04/a-ghost-bike-mystery-in-washington-heights/


Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## Beff94 (4. November 2010)

Hallo liebe Cubegemeinde,

hab heute zuwachs bekommen. 




zwar kein Cube aber trotzdem schön. 

und dann noch mein Cube im aktuellen Zustand




(mit kleinen LED-Lämpchen und XLC Pedalen)

Grüße Stefan
(sorry leider nur Nachtaufnahmen)


----------



## fox_20 (4. November 2010)

schickes scott....aqber bitte...mach die katzenaugen ab


----------



## blutbuche (4. November 2010)

..warum denn braun - goldene griffe ....???


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. November 2010)

dumme frage: wolltest du net des ams pimpen?! warum um himmelswillen legst du dir jetzt eiin dirträdl zu um dann zwei räder zu haben, die nich wirklich bissl verbnünftig und individuell aufgebaut sind?!


----------



## derAndre (5. November 2010)

Ist es ein Leuchtwürmchen? Ist es ein UFO? Nein es ist ein Stereo:































Leider geht durch die "Größe/Kleine" viel von den Details verloren. Alles per Selbstauslöser. Ich muss mich noch mal ein wenig mit der Kamera auseinandersetzen. ICh würde gerne einen Blitz auf der Schliessblende feuern.


----------



## barbarissima (5. November 2010)

Hoch interessante Stereo Bilder


----------



## xerto (5. November 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Hoch interessante Stereo Bilder



Find ich auch Toll


----------



## Deleted 174217 (5. November 2010)

PeterR schrieb:


> Weiße, sogenannte "ghost bikes" werden in USA symbolisch für einen getöteten Radfahrer aufgestellt


 Das wusste ich so auch noch nicht - danke dafür 


derAndre schrieb:


> Ist es ein Leuchtwürmchen? Ist es ein UFO? Nein es ist ein Stereo


Die Idee dahinter finde ich super klasse - die Umsetzung, gerade mit Selbstauslöser, klasse .... das was dann letztlich zu sehen ist..."nur" noch gut ..... bleib da bitte unbedingt am Ball, das hat echtes Potential.....

Bei mir ist gearde irgendwie leicht die Luft raus - die Schichten schlauchen total, 
das Wetter ist mehr als nur mies, die Motive auf den kleinen Runden (zu was anderem komme ich zzt. nicht mehr) gehen aus  Ist das jetzt schon die Winterdepression  Und wo sind nur kati, beuze, mzaskar, sirrah, linkespurfahrer....und all die anderen gerade Unerwähnten emsigen....aus dem Sommer - also quasi die Idole meiner Forums-Jugend .... vielleicht kann ich wenigstens einige mit Fotos aus dem Bestand der letzten Woche wieder anlocken ......ansonsten, kommt bitte gut über den Winter  bis es endlich wieder (täglich) heißen wird - Ride on!
*Hat vorerst wohl ausgedient - die "Sonnenuhr" *



*Neugierig ist er ja schon - der Bike-Nachwuchs..... und bei einem Cube kaum mehr zu halten *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (5. November 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Bei mir ist gearde irgendwie leicht die Luft raus - die Schichten schlauchen total,
> Und wo sind nur kati, beuze, mzaskar, sirrah, linkespurfahrer....



*Hi, das ist normal, bist ja in letzter Zeit viel gefahren.Lass das Bike mal ne Woche stehn, geh ins Hallenbad, Sauna, gut Essen und nächste Woche, je nach Schichtplan hast Du wieder bock zu Biken..*

*kati* heißt jetzt anderst..
*mzaskar *wandert mehr und macht Bilder von ..
*linkespurfahrer* sucht am Horizont die Berge weil Er selber keine hat..
*sirrah* liegt mit der Katze auf,em Sofa..
und *ich *geh morgen wieder Biken..


----------



## fatz (5. November 2010)

ist zwar hochgradig offtopic, aber das wird ganz sicher DER trend diesen winter:
http://video.mpora.com/watch/KDpvwQchb/
und endlich koennen unsere flachlaender auch mitmachen


----------



## kube (5. November 2010)

Lol gute Idee ich hab hier noch irgendwo ein verstaubtes Snowboard rumfliegen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (5. November 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Hi, das ist normal....*und *ich *geh morgen wieder Biken..


Danke...das tut gut! Hast absolut recht, wir sind ja nicht auf der Olympiade...
Glaube nun dank Deiner aufmunternden Worte eher auch: "es ist nur ein kleines Stimmungstief"  Werde so wie angeraten tun 
Werde mich mal ´ne Weile hängen lassen 



und dann mit neuem Elan wieder 



Die Erkläungen über den derzeitigen Schwund hier sind auch sehr einleuchtend & super gut - und *fatz* (den ich in der obigen Aufzählung flüchtigkeitshalber nur vergaß) - hat sich ja mehr als prima selbst erklärt  mit seiner neuen Leidenschaft 
Besonders gut gefällt mir die "Indoor-Variante" - man kann ja auch beim CC Boarding mal einen Ich-will-nicht-raus-Hänger haben 
Dank an Dich & es lebe das Flachland  und das Forum hier


----------



## fatz (5. November 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> ...und *fatz* (den ich in der obigen Aufzählung flüchtigkeitshalber nur vergaß)


ja ja hab mir das schon gemerkt! grummel!


----------



## nen (5. November 2010)

Schöne Tour heute....





...die auch noch lehrreich war. Auch der kleinste Flecken Kuhmist in der Kurve lässt einen schön auf die Straße knallen. Wunschzettel ans Christkind: neue Handschuhe, lange Hose und Windjacke. Verdammte Sch$&%?!.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (5. November 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ja ja hab mir das schon gemerkt! grummel!



Was soll ich den sagen....nur weil ich mal was von Skitouren gesagt hab die unser Spuri nicht kennt, hab ich gleich die Hucke voll bekommen.

Zum Glück bin ich nächste Woche bei einem Freund in Ligurien zum Biken der einen MTB-Guide rund um Genua geschrieben hat (alle mit GPS Tracks!!!)


...und Spuri, ich werde keine Fotos machen 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Deleted 174217 (5. November 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Was soll ich den sagen....


Nimm Dir einfach ein Beispiel an nen, der jammert nicht & postet fleißig Fotos....dabei hätte auch er allen Grund sich zu beschweren.... 
Und dabei wollte ich doch lieb zu Euch Allen sein...


spurhalter schrieb:


> ...Und wo sind nur (Zensur)....*und all die anderen gerade Unerwähnten emsigen*....aus dem Sommer - also quasi die Idole meiner Forums-Jugend ...


warum wusste ich nur..dass das Ärger geben könnte werde wohl nächstes mal in alphabetischer Reihenfolge vorgehen müssen...




Cortina schrieb:


> ...und Spuri, ich werde keine Fotos machen


Gut ich habe es so verdient 


Aber damit strafst Du die Unschuldigen mit - Vorschlag: Du machst Fotos und postest diese......und ich darf sie mir einfach nicht ansehen  
Und als Friedensangebot hier noch schnell eins für Alle 



Nun muss ich aber mal los.....malochen


----------



## nen (5. November 2010)

Also ich freu mich wie Cortina auch schon aufs Skitouren...da hauts mich wenigstens nicht auf den Asphalt


----------



## blutbuche (5. November 2010)

@beuze : ..andersT gibt´s nicht .... 

@spuri : hallöchen ...!!!


----------



## Sirrah73 (5. November 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *sirrah* liegt mit der Katze auf,em Sofa..



 Definitv !

Ach ... momentan bin ich eh oft beruflich unterwegs , wenn ich dann da bin, ist es Abends schon zu dunkel zum biken ... da bleibt dann nur die Muckibude (besser als nix). 

Somit bleiben nur die Wochenenden, obwohl wir dieses auch ausserhäusig ohne Bikes bei Freunden unterwegs sind.

@Spuri: Aber dank Deiner Bilder, bin ich schon ganz rappelig und motiviert aufs Biken und freu mich schon auf die nächste Runde .

@Alle: Lasst es am WE richtig kesseln, so dass ich mir am Sonntag viele tolle Fotos anschauen kann .

Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## blutbuche (5. November 2010)

we soll es nur 7-8 grad geben - viel regen und wind ... brrr . da wird es sicher nur die hausrunde werden ...


----------



## horstling (5. November 2010)

[quoteUnd als Friedensangebot hier noch schnell eins für Alle 



Nun muss ich aber mal los.....malochen [/quote]

Freiheit für die Steine!! Tod dem Maschendraht!! ---
Da gibts in Spuris Gegend jetzt keine verblockten Trails mehr!
Haste auch so´n Käfig für Wurzeln? Die sind nämlich schuld in meiner Bikeabstinenz seit 3 Tagen!: An einem Tag 3 mal auf dasselbe Handgelenk gelegt! Die Klickies kommen ab, bis ich das kann!


----------



## basti1985 (5. November 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ist zwar hochgradig offtopic, aber das wird ganz sicher DER trend diesen winter:
> http://video.mpora.com/watch/KDpvwQchb/
> und endlich koennen unsere flachlaender auch mitmachen


 
ich hoffe ma stark nicht bzw. zum glück fehlt uns hier der schnee...
un ein laufband macht das auch nicht lange mit


----------



## kubitix (5. November 2010)

horstling schrieb:


> Haste auch so´n Käfig für Wurzeln? Die sind nämlich schuld in meiner Bikeabstinenz seit 3 Tagen!: An einem Tag 3 mal auf dasselbe Handgelenk gelegt! Die Klickies kommen ab, bis ich das kann!



Hi horstling,

wenn du SPD klickies fährst, wäre das Shimano PD-M324 SPD eine alternative. Eine Seite Klickie, andere Seite "normales" Pedal.

Stefan


----------



## fatz (5. November 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


> Eine Seite Klickie, andere Seite "normales" Pedal.



ent oder weder. mit den halbhalb dingern stehst im zweifel immer auf der falschen seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horstling (5. November 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ent oder weder. mit den halbhalb dingern stehst im zweifel immer auf der falschen seite.



Nicht stehst, liegst!!!
Ich lass die Dinger erst mal für die Stadtschlampe bis ich´s kann! Ist schon blöd, vor so ner Wurzel einfach um zu kippen, ohne sich wehren zu können!


----------



## Phoenix121078 (6. November 2010)

horstling schrieb:


> Nicht stehst, liegst!!!
> Ich lass die Dinger erst mal für die Stadtschlampe bis ich´s kann! Ist schon blöd, vor so ner Wurzel einfach um zu kippen, ohne sich wehren zu können!



Ich kann Dir so viel sagen, wenn Du auf einer Wurzel aus rutsch, liegst Du so oder so, ob mit Klicki oder ohne. Ich bin bis jetzt, immer wieder schnell raus gewesen, das ist ein reine Übungssache und die sind extra ganz weich eingestellt. Interessant wird es, wenn Du Berg hoch fährst und kaum noch Kraft hast zum treten und willst dann aus klicken. Den sterbenden Schwan, hat man schon öfters gesehen. 

Kannst aber auch die hier auf die Pedalen machen. 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a9...n-sm-pd22.html?uin=p2n2ttp96u42ac0ssav2i72sj3

Gruß Christian


----------



## fatz (6. November 2010)

mit rauskommen hab ich kein problem. das hast nur am anfang, aber mit schmerz lernst recht schnell...
mein problem ist eher in schwerem gelaende einklicken. wenn's ned gleich geht hast oft mal ein paar 
meter, wo du relativ unsicher faehrst.

so jetz aber bitte wieder bilder.


----------



## jan84 (6. November 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


> Hi horstling,
> 
> wenn du SPD klickies fährst, wäre das Shimano PD-M324 SPD eine alternative. Eine Seite Klickie, andere Seite "normales" Pedal.
> 
> Stefan



Wenn man regelmäßig im Gelände unterwegs ist, also nicht nur auf Forstwegen im Wald, dann sollte man sich immer für Plattform oder Klick entscheiden. Im Gelände keine Kombidinger!

grüße,
Jan

wieder bilder:


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2010)

DAs Wetter ausgenutzt 













Hat mal wieder Spass gemacht


----------



## messias (6. November 2010)

Frueher war mal alles so schoen bunt:




Dann hat sich die schwarze Witwe eingeschlichen:




Nun ist mein Leben nur noch grau 



(sorry fuers bescheidene Handyfoto, lebe gerade getrennt von meinem Hobel und kann daher nix besseres liefern)

Im Ernst: Der Umbau von AMS 125 auf Stereo hat sich sowas von gelohnt, ich bin wahnsinnig happy damit. Ich haette nie geglaubt, dass der Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Bikes so gross sein koennte.
Das Stereo geht etwas traeger bergauf, aber bergab hat man das Gefuehl von einem Hardtail auf nen Downhiller gewechselt zu sein

Dummerweise haben sich meine Fahrkuenste nicht genauso sprunghaft entwickelt wie mein Bike und nun heisst es erstmal ein paar Monate pausieren um das zertruemmerte Schluesselbein wieder zusammenwachsen zu lassen  
Zum Glueck ist die Saison eh (fast) rum.


----------



## marco_m (6. November 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Im Gelände keine Kombidinger!



Alles Geschmackssache  ich fahre alles mit "Kombidinger", und mein Lieblingsterrain sind sicher keine Waldautobahnen.
Demnächst übrigens auch auf einem Fritzzi 





@ messias : schönes Stereo & gute Besserung
@ mzaskar : sind die Bilder von "Deiner" Seeseite?

Gruss Marco


----------



## fatz (6. November 2010)

ein paar bilder von der heutigen tour. oberaudorf - kufstein - brentenjoch und retour:

westteil des wilden kaisers mit meinem hobel






wolken und dunst ueberm inntal





am inndamm


----------



## PeterR (7. November 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> am inndamm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ACHTUNG SCHWÄNE !

Babykrokodil von links hinten!!   

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (7. November 2010)

ups doppelpost...


----------



## derAndre (7. November 2010)

PeterR schrieb:


> ACHTUNG SCHWÄNE !
> 
> Babykrokodil von links hinten!!
> 
> ...



Das andere Links. Einige nennen es rechts.


----------



## fatz (7. November 2010)

von den schwaenen aus passt schon 

war aber kein krokofant, sondern der holzfuchs


----------



## PeterR (7. November 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Das andere Links. Einige nennen es rechts.




Hallo!

...nur würden die Schwäne Dein "rechts" nicht überleben... 

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## Hook (7. November 2010)

Endlich schönes Wetter im Norden,und somit Zeit für die erste größere  Tour






Berge gibt´s hier leider nicht


----------



## mtbiker94 (7. November 2010)

nen schrieb:


> Goldener Herbst ist schon was schönes, leider schon etwas von dem weißen Zeugs bedeckt. Mal schauen ob der Föhn wirklich am Wochenende durchgreift.
> Über meine Windstopper-Sturmhaube war ich die letzten Tage in der Abfahrt schon dankbar.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (7. November 2010)

marco_m schrieb:


> Alles Geschmackssache  ich fahre alles mit "Kombidinger", und mein Lieblingsterrain sind sicher keine Waldautobahnen.
> Demnächst übrigens auch auf einem Fritzzi
> [...]
> Gruss Marco



Mit Kombidinger meinte ich nur eine Seite zum einklicken, die andere ohne Klickmechanismus. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## nen (7. November 2010)

mtbiker94 schrieb:


> welche breite hat denn der wild grip r auf dem foto? Sieht ziemlich breit aus...


2.25


----------



## fatz (7. November 2010)

der krokofant von gestern nochmal in voller aufloesung


----------



## fatz (7. November 2010)

war heut nur aufm haustrail und hab am gipfel ein wenig fuer euch mit dem gorilla und dem 
selbstausloeser gespielt:




vom trail gibt's keine bilder, im wald war's heut a weng finster


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. November 2010)

schau mal einer an...soviel bilder von dir samma ja gar ned gwohnt!


----------



## fatz (7. November 2010)

hm. ich koennt ja jetzt nachzaehlen, aber von dir gibt's noch weniger. ausserdem spiel ich im moment ganz
gern mir der cam. macht einfach spass des ding.


----------



## DirkDrifter (7. November 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]

Mein neues Stereo in seinem natürlichen Lebensraum


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. November 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> hm. ich koennt ja jetzt nachzaehlen, aber von dir gibt's noch weniger. ausserdem spiel ich im moment ganz
> gern mir der cam. macht einfach spass des ding.



es gab eine zeit, da führt ich mit beuze diese "tourengeschichtendarstellung in visueller form" ein  von mir gibs viiiieeeel mehr. nur nicht in letzter zeit, da geb ich dir recht


----------



## marco_m (7. November 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Mit Kombidinger meinte ich nur eine Seite zum einklicken, die andere ohne Klickmechanismus.
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Ja so, dann ich dir natürlich recht, kenne niemanden der mit sowas glücklich wird.

@DirkDrifter, sei mir jetzt bitte nicht böse, aber diese Spritzdinger Schutzbleche machen das sonst sehr schöne Stereo nicht wirklich besser  und der Dämpferschutz wirkt hoffentlich sehr sehr gut, sorry aber etwas übleres hab ich noch nicht gesehen ...


----------



## beuze1 (7. November 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> es gab eine zeit, da führt ich mit beutze diese "tourengeschichtendarstellung in visueller form" ein



*Richtig, und das ist auch gut so..
Das bloße Abfotografieren von Fahrrädern ist doch auch zu langweilig mit der Zeit, und man lernt so die Jungs und Mädels und deren Gebiet aus dem Forum wenigstens etwas kennen.
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (7. November 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> es gab eine zeit, da führt ich mit beuze diese "tourengeschichtendarstellung in visueller form" ein  von mir gibs viiiieeeel mehr. nur nicht in letzter zeit, da geb ich dir recht


das ist dann aber schon eine zeitlang her, als ich den bilderthread noch nicht angeschaut hab....


----------



## linkespurfahrer (7. November 2010)

Man habt Ihr geile Landschaftsbilder! 

Ich bin unter der Woche nicht dazu gekommen, mal ne Runde zu drehen . Hatte noch für ne mündliche Prüfung zu lernen. Die Prüfung habe ich am Freitag Nachmittag bestanden.

Belohnt habe ich mich mit neuen Teilen fürs CUBE (Auf die Bilder klicken, um zu meiner Galerie zu gelangen):

XT Kurbel mit X-Type Lager:





Montage:




Ausfahrt (mein geiles Landschaftsbild  :




Wenn Ihr mehr wissen wollt, so klickt auf die Bilder. Ich habe eine kleine Dokumentation auf meiner Seite gemacht.

Viele Grüße und gute Fahrt.


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. November 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> das ist dann aber schon eine zeitlang her, als ich den bilderthread noch nicht angeschaut hab....



might be...

(übrigens hab ich dann die tage das vergnügen das slayer ein wenig auszutesten)


----------



## Organspänder (7. November 2010)

Nach 4 Monaten gestern auch mal wieder an der frischen Luft gewesen...


----------



## linkespurfahrer (7. November 2010)

@Organspänder: Sieht mir sehr nach Grunewald aus...



beuze1 schrieb:


> *Richtig, und das ist auch gut so..
> Das bloße Abfotografieren von Fahrrädern ist doch auch zu langweilig mit der Zeit, und man lernt so die Jungs und Mädels und deren Gebiet aus dem Forum wenigstens etwas kennen.
> *



Ja, das ist immer so eine Sache. Manchmal bin ich gespalten: Bin ich egoistisch und behalte den Moment nur für mich oder lasse ich Euch daran teilhaben? Schließlich soll ja jeder selbst in die Natur und biken...

Aber Du hast Recht, wir sind ja hier nicht nur um zu posen, sondern um uns gegenseitig zu motivieren und unseren Horizont zu erweitern.


----------



## DirkDrifter (8. November 2010)

marco_m schrieb:


> ...diese Spritzdinger Schutzbleche machen das sonst sehr schöne Stereo nicht wirklich besser  und der Dämpferschutz wirkt hoffentlich sehr sehr gut, sorry aber etwas übleres hab ich noch nicht gesehen ...



Form follows function


----------



## derAndre (8. November 2010)

dirkdrifter schrieb:


> form follows function


word!


----------



## Bymike (8. November 2010)

DirkDrifter schrieb:


> Form follows function



Eben! und nicht umgedreht! 

P.s. Das Ding ist doch, glaube ich, eh schon aus Plastik, da muss man doch nicht noch mehr hinschrauben, oder?


----------



## kubitix (8. November 2010)

DirkDrifter schrieb:


> Form follows function



und wieder ne Schutzblechdiskussion. Soll doch jeder machen was er will. 

Ich fahre neben dem Mountainbike auch noch Enduromotorräder, und nach einer Offroadrunde wird die Twin sogleich geputzt, frischer Schlamm geht leichter runter. Ausserdem muß ich nicht 2 Wochen mit nem eingesauten Bike, ob mit oder ohne Motor, durch die Gegend fahren und jedem zeigen was ich für´n toller Kerl bin.

War das Wetter in den letzten Tagen noch erträglich




wird´s doch zunehmend schlechter




und heute war zumindest ich froh über meine Schutzbleche








ich will gar nicht wissen wie ich sonst ausgesehen hätte. Klar sind die Dinger nicht hübsch, aber zweckmäßig und es gibt in ein paar Monaten ja auch wieder schönere Zeiten.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. November 2010)

horstling schrieb:


> Haste auch so´n Käfig für Wurzeln? Die sind nämlich schuld in meiner Bikeabstinenz seit 3 Tagen!: An einem Tag 3 mal auf dasselbe Handgelenk gelegt!


  Gute Besserung & ich könnte schon eine "Wurzel-Einzäun-Firma" in Deiner Gegend beauftragen......allerdings fällst Du dann vermutlich alternativ über den rutschigen Maschendraht 



Sirrah73 schrieb:


> @Spuri: Aber dank Deiner Bilder, bin ich schon ganz rappelig und motiviert aufs Biken und freu mich schon auf die nächste Runde


  Freut mich ganz dolle - denn oft genug war es schon umgekehrt  Leider kann ich am Wetter noch nicht drehen 



kubitix schrieb:


> und wieder ne Schutzblechdiskussion. Klar sind die Dinger nicht hübsch, aber zweckmäßig und es gibt in ein paar Monaten ja auch wieder schönere Zeiten.


  Wie Du schon sagtest - wieder, und wieder......Ich persönlich freue mich jedenfalls über Dich und Deine Bilder....denn Du warst immerhin draussen unterwegs.... Und das motiviert mich schon wieder ein wenig  Auch wenn ich lieber (noch) auf besseres Wetter warte....und daher meine 35 km heute auf "Kettler" statt auf "Cube" abgespult habe...



Andi 3001 schrieb:


> es gab eine zeit, da führt ich mit beuze diese "tourengeschichtendarstellung in visueller form" ein


Dann seid Ihr also Schuld daran, dass hier der eigentliche Zweck des Freds verlassen wurde...worüber sich hier auch schon mal welche muckiert haben  Man was bin ich froh....das Ihr das seinerzeit getan habt.  Und Cube kam es dank der Anregungen und Motivationschübe ja auch schon zugute 



linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> ...wir sind ja hier nicht nur um zu posen, sondern um uns gegenseitig zu motivieren und unseren Horizont zu erweitern.


  - Merlin würde sagen: "Das ist es...!"
*In diesem Sinne schnell noch 1 Foto von voriger Woche - Polen, direkt an der Oder mit Blick in Richtung Westen....Heimat.....*




Und noch ein ganz großes Dankeschön an alle Bilderposter - die wieder zur Motivationssteigerung beigetragen haben ;-)


----------



## blutbuche (8. November 2010)

@spuri : ..wie ist die beschichtungsqualität beim ams ??? kratzresistent oder eher anfällig ?? greez , k.


----------



## linkespurfahrer (8. November 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


>



Sag mal, wie fährt sich denn die neue XT Dyna SIS Gruppe? Sind die Unterschiede zur XT 9-fach wirklich so berauschend, wie Shimano uns verkaufen will?


----------



## Organspänder (8. November 2010)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> @Organspänder: Sieht mir sehr nach Grunewald aus ...



Na knapp daneben 
andere Seite der Stadt, sind die Müggelz(Kanonenberge)


----------



## kubitix (8. November 2010)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> Sag mal, wie fährt sich denn die neue XT Dyna SIS Gruppe? Sind die Unterschiede zur XT 9-fach wirklich so berauschend, wie Shimano uns verkaufen will?



Übersetzung muß jeder für sich selber entscheiden, im Vergleich zum Stereo tritt sich die 10fach leichter den Berg rauf, dafür kommst du Bergab schneller in den "Leertritt". Das runterschalten ist m.E. identisch, aber das raufschalten, bei der DynaSys brauchst du fast keine Kraft auf die Schaltwippe zu bringen und das finde ich wirklich super. Beim Stereo muß ich da schon ganz schön "dagegendrücken". Präzise schalten tun sie beide.


----------



## kubitix (8. November 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Und das motiviert mich schon wieder ein wenig  Auch wenn ich lieber (noch) auf besseres Wetter warte....und daher meine 35 km heute auf "Kettler" statt auf "Cube" abgespult habe...



wenig motivieren is nich, entweder ganz oder gar nicht, halbe Sachen mach ich nicht. Aber,: bevor ich mich auf´s "Kettler" schwinge darf das Wetter ruhig noch ein bizzl mehr "bescheten" werden. Ich hasse mein Ergometer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. November 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @spuri : ..wie ist die beschichtungsqualität beim ams ??? kratzresistent oder eher anfällig ??


 Kann ich eigentlich nix aus eigener Erfahrung dazu sagen - in jedem Fall kam das Teil mit ein paar blöden, recht breiten Kratzern im Oberrohr hier an - lag aber definitiv nicht am Transport (da würde ich meine Hand für ins Feuer legen, so gut wie das eingepackt war). Was die damit vorher im Laden, im Lager oder wo auch immer gemacht haben, weiß ich ja nicht.  Betrifft aber "nur" die Klarlackschicht und ich kann daher ganz gut damit leben. Selber habe ich nicht ausprobiert, ab wann es im Rahmen einen Kratzer gibt  Und so richtig im Gelände .... also mit Gestrüpp usw. war ich noch nicht mit dem Teil seit es im Stall ist - sorry, kann die Frage also nicht sachgerecht beantworten.....kann nur sagen "unzerstörbar" ist der Lack (so wie es ankam) also sicher nicht 



kubitix schrieb:


> Aber,: bevor ich mich auf´s "Kettler" schwinge darf das Wetter ruhig noch ein bizzl mehr "bescheten" werden. Ich hasse mein Ergometer.


 Ich doch eigentlich auch....aber bei uns ist das Wetter dann sicher schon "ein bizzl mehr bescheten"


----------



## DaKe (8. November 2010)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Mein Cube Attention mit einer Rock Shox Reba Sl in weiss. Die alte Suntour hat mir überhaupt nicht gefallen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso kannst Du nicht mit halten ?? Von deinen Bike habe ich auch noch 2 in der Garage stehen ?? Schöne Räder ??

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## horstling (9. November 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Kann ich eigentlich nix aus eigener Erfahrung dazu sagen - in jedem Fall kam das Teil mit ein paar blöden, recht breiten Kratzern im Oberrohr hier an "unzerstörbar" ist der Lack (so wie es ankam) also sicher nicht



Sicher nicht unzerstörbar, aber DICK! Ich musste bei meinem Rahmen ( AMS 125 / 2010 )die IS 2000-Löcher kräftig aufreiben, um die Schrauben durchzubekommen. Dafür gab es dann Abplatzer an den Auflageflächen der Schraubenköpfe. Ich würde gerne wissen, wieviel diese Lackierung wiegt! ( Rahmen mit Dämpfer 3,12 Kg )  Aber dafür siehts GEIL aus!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. November 2010)

horstling schrieb:


> Sicher nicht unzerstörbar, aber DICK!


Aha, daher sehen auch die "Kratzer" auf dem Oberrohr eher wie eingedrückt - und nicht wie gekratzt aus.  Hatte mir den Lack sonst so genau gar nicht angesehen - und der Schwarze ist ja matt, da hatte ich keinen Vergleich. Aber Horstling hat Recht....beim ACID wirkt das alles ´ne Nummer dünner....und nicht so "saftig" glänzend.......wieder was dazu gelernt


----------



## linkespurfahrer (9. November 2010)

@Lukas: Dein Attention ist doch prima. Gerade die Reba ist ein sinnvolles Upgrade.  Denke dran: Wir sind hier nicht zum posen.



kubitix schrieb:


> Übersetzung muß jeder für sich selber entscheiden, im Vergleich zum Stereo tritt sich die 10fach leichter den Berg rauf, dafür kommst du Bergab schneller in den "Leertritt". Das runterschalten ist m.E. identisch, aber das raufschalten, bei der DynaSys brauchst du fast keine Kraft auf die Schaltwippe zu bringen und das finde ich wirklich super. Beim Stereo muß ich da schon ganz schön "dagegendrücken". Präzise schalten tun sie beide.



Ich hätte ja beinahe die 10-fach genommen, aber die Gangsprünge in den hohen Gängen gefallen mir nicht. Wenns mal ne 10-fach Kassette mit der Abstufung 11-28 gibt, dann überlege ich es mir noch mal.

Übrigens: Auch meiner Seite im Downloadbereich findet Ihr ne PDF, wo ich mal ein paar Vergleiche zwischen 9-fach und 10-fach angestellt habe.

Viele Grüße von Stefan


----------



## MCTryal (9. November 2010)

Ich hab heut leider kein Bild dafür aber nen Platten auf halben weg zur Arbeit,  ich durfte also noch in ermangelung von Flickzeug satte 12 km Cubeschieben(Blase am Fuß inkluded). Gottloblob liegt der Fahrraddealer auf meiner Route


----------



## xerto (9. November 2010)

MCTryal schrieb:


> Ich hab heut leider kein Bild dafür aber nen Platten auf halben weg zur Arbeit,  ich durfte also noch in ermangelung von Flickzeug satte 12 km Cubeschieben(Blase am Fuß inkluded). Gottloblob liegt der Fahrraddealer auf meiner Route



Was lernen wir daraus? 

Immer Flickzeug mitnehmen....

12 Km laufen, nicht schlecht


----------



## MCTryal (9. November 2010)

xerto schrieb:


> Was lernen wir daraus?
> 
> Immer Flickzeug mitnehmen....
> 
> 12 Km laufen, nicht schlecht



Jo, nicht zu vergessen ne Luftpume.


----------



## Tintera (9. November 2010)

Ersatzschlauch und Luftpumpe geht flotter...vor alllem ist der Kleber net eingetrocknet, falls man den braucht


----------



## Dämon__ (9. November 2010)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> @Lukas: Dein Attention ist doch prima. Gerade die Reba ist ein sinnvolles Upgrade.  Denke dran: Wir sind hier nicht zum posen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist den da mit?
Ist zwar 12-27 aber dürfte doch auch passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (9. November 2010)

*mei was für ein Wetter heute...*


----------



## mi2 (9. November 2010)

noch 5 monate dann ist april und der frühling kommt . ich hoffe nur das dieses jahr nicht ganz soviel schnee fällt


----------



## Dämon__ (9. November 2010)

Mir wäre Schnee jetzt lieber wie bei Ostwandlager, bei uns ist es seit Tagen nur am Regnen.


----------



## beuze1 (9. November 2010)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *mei was für ein Wetter heute...*



*Schnee...geh bist narrisch..*

*bei schönstem Wetter 




Zum Schloss Wolfegg




Auf einen Cappo, Da lacht der beuze aus der Brille




Und mit der untergehenden Sonne zurück




Richtung Alpen


*.
.
.


----------



## Ostwandlager (9. November 2010)

@beuze1*Schnee...geh bist narrisch..**

ich kann den Beuze nicht mehr leiden  
*


----------



## NaitsirhC (9. November 2010)

Schön schön...

Hier sieht es unter der Woche während einer Feierabendrunde eher so aus:







Außerdem sind aktuell auch Schutzbleche dran, gibt sonst nur Ärger mit der Stylepolizei 

Tschau


----------



## kubitix (9. November 2010)

Mann, Mann Beuze ehrlich:

lecker Wetter, lecker Gegend, lecker Cappucino, lecker Hörnchen, lecker SonnenuntergangsaufdieAlpenguckenBlick, ich sach ja immer zu meiner Frau "wenn einer von uns beiden mal stirbt, zieh ich nach München" oder an den Bodensee.

Ich war heute aber auch nicht untätig. Nur gut das dass mit meinem Zeitmanagement heute nicht geklappt hat und ich statt morgens erst heute Mittag auf´s Rad gekommen bin. Gab nämlich auch so was wie lecker Wetter

Blick von oberhalb Gumpersberg auf die Alpen (ok wenn der Spessart nicht dazwischen wäre würde man sie auch sehen (die Alpen))




nun noch ein Nachtrag zur Transplantation, vorerst letzte Schönheits OP gemacht (Bremse, Lenker) und nun für die fetischisten auch mal ohne




jetzt sehen die beiden fast aus wie zweieiige Zwillinge




so ich hab mir gerade eine schöne Flasche alten Bordeaux´s geöffnet und nun ist Betreuung angesagt


----------



## fatz (9. November 2010)

nicht nur beuze und osti waren heut unterwegs. bin heut ein sehr schoenes weglein
in der naehe von kufstein gefahren. leider waren wir etwas spaet dran (sch.. winterzeit!!)
und hatten nach gut 1000hm uphill nur noch 45 minuten brauchbares tageslicht fuer
700hm nicht gerade einfachen trail. deshalb auch keine bilder von der abfahrt.
rauf:




rueber:




z'ruck:




noch 10minuten zum auto:


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. November 2010)

MCTryal schrieb:


> ....ich durfte also noch in ermangelung von Flickzeug satte 12 km Cubeschieben...


 Gut bei mir waren es im vorigen Jahr "nur" 2 x ca. 5 km an direkt aufeinander folgenden Tagen... aber in der Summe sind wir damit fast auf Augenhöhe.  Seitdem nur noch mit der Satteltasche....und vor kurzem haben mich erst zwei dieser CO2- Patronen wieder bis nach Hause kommen lassen - Reifenwechsel im Warmen beim Käffchen (ich berichtete) inklusive... das komische Päckchen vorne sind übrigens "selbstklebende" Flicken (angeblich ohne Wartezeit bis der Kleber trocken ist zu verwenden) Also ohne pannenfreies Zeugs...solltest Du Dir das lieber auch mal überlegen..und so ´ne Klickfix- Tasche ist auch mal eben super fix wieder abgemacht....wenn man dem Frieden vor der Tür nicht traut... und nur die Tasche ist finanziell gar nicht mal das Ding - mit Inhalt je nach Ausstattung evtl. schon eher was für den Weihnachtsmann 
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradzubehoer/fahrradtaschen/satteltaschen/klickfix.html

Das nachfolgende Bild zeigt die MICRO 100 - und was da so reingeht als Beispiel.




Themawechsel:
Ach .... und zum Feierabend wieder soo schöne Fotos von Euch. 
Ob mit oder ohne Schnee....einfach herrlich so zum Tagesausklang. 
Auf die Fotos des heutigen Tages daher ein 3-faches 



fatz schrieb:


> nicht nur beuze und osti waren heut unterwegs


Genau....nur weil ich Spätschicht hatte & gleich nach der (kurzen ) Runde los musste - heißt das nicht, dass ich nicht auch unterwegs war. Leider nicht so viel Zeit wie sonst oder einige hier heute hatten....aber es war trocken, ja endlich mal kurz trocken. 
3° - und kaum Wind fast schon ein Traum! 
Leider sind gerade eben schon unter Null hier und alles ist wegen dem Abendnebel total überfroren.. Hoffe das ist morgen zeitig genug wieder verschwunden...
Das ganze schöne Bunte ist einfach gestohlen worden....  



Zum Biken ist es dennoch geeignet...nach 3 Tagen ergiebig Regen ist man ja damit schon glücklich....zu bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (10. November 2010)

Ich war heute morgen 6.30-8.00 Uhr unterwegs. Das Aufstehen hat sich gelohnt - trotz 2 Freistunden wo ich hätte ausschlafen können. Der Sonnenaufgang und das Feeling waren grandios. 

Leider hab ich keine Kamera für Bilder. =(


----------



## viper-mountainb (10. November 2010)

MCTryal schrieb:


> Ich hab heut leider kein Bild dafür aber nen Platten auf halben weg zur Arbeit,  ich durfte also noch in ermangelung von Flickzeug satte 12 km Cubeschieben(Blase am Fuß inkluded). Gottloblob liegt der Fahrraddealer auf meiner Route



Knoten in den Schlauch, oder ordentlich mit Gras ausstopfen fährt sich zwar bescheiden aber man fährt!


----------



## linkespurfahrer (10. November 2010)

@spuri: Ich habe ja alles in meiner Satteltasche, aber manchmal vergesse ich doch glatt die Luftpumpe...

@Groudon: So habe ich es gestern gemacht: 5Uhr aufgestanden, Banane gegessen und dann los. Unterwegs wär mir beinahe noch was passiert: Ich fahre so an einem einzelnen Haus vorbei, sehe im Scheinwerferkegel noch eine Katze in der Einfahrt sitzen, und als ich auf ihrer Höhe war läuft die in meine Richtung...also habe ich den Anker geworfen..

Bei mir warens 50km in knapp 2h. Die Morgendämmerung hat ja was sehr romantisches, was man nicht in Bildern festhalten kann. 

Ist das nicht ein tolles Gefühl, 7:30 wieder zu Hause zu sein, sein Frühstück zu genießen und dabei den Gedanke zu haben, heute schon was geleistet zu haben?



viper-mountainb schrieb:


> Knoten in den Schlauch, oder ordentlich mit Gras ausstopfen fährt sich zwar bescheiden aber man fährt!



Ne andere Möglichkeit wäre noch: Wundpflaster oder Heftpflaster. Je nach Schaden kann man bis zu ner Stunde fahren, bis wieder nachgepumpt werden muss. 



Dämon schrieb:


> Was ist den da mit?
> Ist zwar 12-27 aber dürfte doch auch passen.



Danke für den Hinweis. Greife ich auf und füge es die nächsten Tage ein. 

*@ALL (Anderes Thema):* Ist meine Seite auf Euren Bildschirmen sauber? Sind einzelne Elemente nicht eingerückt, also gleich breit? Ich habe da im HTML Code noch mit Tabellen gearbeitet, die ja nicht immer optimal sind. Gegenwärtig arbeite ich an einer anderen Lösung. Antwort bitte per PN.

Viele Grüße von Stefan

P.S.: Heute bin ich in Berlin arbeiten, morgen habe ich frei, und ausgerechnet Donnerstag solls den ganzen Tag in meiner Lausitzer Heimat regnen wo ich doch ne größere Tour fahren wollte..


----------



## blutbuche (10. November 2010)

@spuri : ..warum kein kleiner  , leichter rucksack , statt dem schwarzen teil am sattel ????? greez ,bb


----------



## Fetcher (10. November 2010)

@spurhalter: einen nachteil hat die KlickFixtasche, die ich auch besitze, sie ist nicht Wasserdicht. 


Eine sehr gute Idee find ich die Tasche von Topeak inklusive Werkzeug, Flicken, Kleber, Reifenheber, Kettennieter... und das alles verstaut ohne dass es Klappert. Und trotzdem immernoch Platz für CO2 Pumpe, Schlauch und Handy. Allerdings auch nicht Wasserdicht. Preislich auch nicht extrem Teuer. Ich glaube bei 39,95






Ich selbst bin vor einem Jahr nach einigen Platten (Durchschläge und -stiche) auf Schlauchlos umgestiegen. Druch die Dichtmilch werden die Löcher im Mantel sofort abgedichtet. Seitdem keinen einzigen Platten mehr gehabt.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. November 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @spuri : ..warum kein kleiner , leichter rucksack , statt dem schwarzen teil am sattel ????? greez ,bb


Jeder wie er es mag - ich persönlich mag keine Rucksäcke auf kürzeren Touren, wo es auch ´ne Trinkflasche und zur Not 1-2 Riegel machen. Warum unnötigen Ballast mitschleppen - die Satteltasche spüre ich nicht. War ja auch nur "Ein" Vorschlag von vielen Möglichkeiten.....nur so ganz ohne was......endet eben manchmal als Fußmarsch  Die Klickfix Version war nur vorgeschlagen - weil man die Tasche dann eben auch ohne Zamper (nur ein Klick) mit in die Schule, Gaststätte, auf Arbeit usw. nehmen kann....entscheiden muss/darf letztlich jeder selbst....hier gibt es nur Erfahrungswerte & Vorschläge......wie zzt. den von Fetscher, Deinen & meinen....



linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> @spuri: Ich habe ja alles in meiner Satteltasche, aber manchmal vergesse ich doch glatt die Luftpumpe...


  
Ja ich finde die Patronenversion eigentlich auch nicht optimal...aber die passt im Gegensatz zur Pumpe in die Satteltasche...sonst würde es mir sicher auch so ergehen 



linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> .....Ist das nicht ein tolles Gefühl, 7:30 wieder zu Hause zu sein, sein Frühstück zu genießen und dabei den Gedanke zu haben, heute schon was geleistet zu haben?


 Bestimmt, aber bei dem Wetter heute habe ich mal wieder das ausschlafen vorgezogen.... Habe allerdings auch Schichtdienst....
Aber wenn´s passt - gibt es bestimmt nix schöneres....

@Fetscher - das mit dem "Wasserdicht" hat mich bislang noch nich so beschäftigt....aber ich denke wenn ´ne längere Regen-Tour anstehen sollte, tut es bestimmt ein kleines Tütchen und ein Gummiband. Und beides passt zur Not auch noch in die Tasche rein......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (10. November 2010)

Fetcher schrieb:


> Ich selbst bin vor einem Jahr nach einigen Platten (Durchschläge und -stiche) auf Schlauchlos umgestiegen. Druch die Dichtmilch werden die Löcher im Mantel sofort abgedichtet. Seitdem keinen einzigen Platten mehr gehabt.


ich fahr auch meist mit eigenbau-tubeless. allerdings ist die milch nach 3-4 
monaten eingetrocknet und ich hab heuer 2 mal einen fat albert (den alten 2.35er)
gelocht. kommt alles nur drauf an, wie man das zeug benutzt.
trotzdem find ich's besser.


----------



## derAndre (10. November 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ich fahr auch meist mit eigenbau-tubeless. allerdings ist die milch nach 3-4
> monaten eingetrocknet und ich hab heuer 2 mal einen fat albert (den alten 2.35er)
> gelocht. kommt alles nur drauf an, wie man das zeug benutzt.
> trotzdem find ich's besser.



Fatz, wie handhabst Du das mit der Milch? Erneuerst Du diese regelmäßig? Wie lässt sich die alte Milch entfernen? Ist das eine riesen Sauerei oder halb so wild? Wie sieht das beim Reifenwechsel aus, wenn die Milch noch nicht getrocknet?

Frage über Fragen. Hintergrund ist, das ich in vier Wochen drei Durchschläge hatte, davon zwei vorne, was einmal recht gefährlich war, weil die Luft schneller entwich als ich bremsen konnte bzw. auf dem Stück kaum oder keine Gelegenheit zum anhalten war. Deswegen spiele ich mit dem Gedanken umzusateln.

Viele Grüße
der André


----------



## Dämon__ (10. November 2010)

Beim Tubeless Kit ist ein befüllbares Ventil dabei wo die Milch eingefüllt wird, ist mit einer kleinen Spritze sehr einfach zu handhaben, es reicht normalerweise 2 x im Jahr das zu machen dann ist der Reifen eh durch.
Die alte Milch bleibt einfach drin, es sei denn dich stören die paar Gramm, dann viel Spaß beim rauspopeln.


----------



## fatz (10. November 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Fatz, wie handhabst Du das mit der Milch? Erneuerst Du diese regelmäßig?


nein. ist mir zu bloed. ich fahr einfach. wenn sie trocken ist und ich einen platten
hab bau ich n schlauch rein und mach's daheim neu.



> Wie lässt sich die alte Milch entfernen? Ist das eine riesen Sauerei oder halb so wild?


wenn sie trocken ist lass ich sie im notfall einfach drin. kannst rauspopeln.
schaut dann nach elefantenkondom aus. wenn sie noch fluessig ist hast eh
selten einen platten. da musst schon einen derben glasscherben erwischen.
mit ein oder zwei tempos kannst die sauerei aber auch so rauswischen.



> Deswegen spiele ich mit dem Gedanken umzusateln.


mach's. der litevillefahrer neulich auf meinem video faehrt auch nur noch 
ghettotubeless. hab glaub ich irgendwo mal geschrieben wie's geht.
einfach und billig. einzig du brauchst einen kompressor zum aufpumpen.
das einzige gefrickel ist, dass die ventile machnmal zukleben. also bei kaputten
schlaeuchen immer rausdrehen (geht nicht bei allen. bei schwalbe schon) und aufheben.

wie gut das ganze funzt merkt man erst, wenn man dann mal wieder schlauch faehrt.
im moment fahr ich hinten mit schlauch (reifen ist zu fertig als das sich der umbau noch lohnt)
und am we bin ich mit ueblichen luftdruck auf dem trail mal einen halben meter runtergehopst
und schon stand ich 10m weiter auf der felge mit einem 10mm langen schlitz im schlauch.


----------



## derAndre (10. November 2010)

hm ok. Ich denke mit den neuen Mänteln werde ich das mal testen. Ventile fahr ich ja fransösich, das soll auch so bleiben und die sind ja fast immer zum rausdrehen oder?

Btw: Hat jemand gehört wann der Conti Mountain King II verfügbar sien soll? Komisch die UST-Version wiegt 130 gr mehr als die normale Version. Da spart man Gewichtstechnisch ja nix mehr wa?


----------



## fatz (10. November 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> hm ok. Ich denke mit den neuen Mänteln werde ich das mal testen. Ventile fahr ich ja fransösich, das soll auch so bleiben und die sind ja fast immer zum rausdrehen oder?


bei schwalbe ja. bei andern weiss ich's nicht. fuer das "felgendichtband" musst 
eh einen 24"-schlauch nehmen, da gibt's ned so viele.



> Btw: Hat jemand gehört wann der Conti Mountain King II verfügbar sien soll? Komisch die UST-Version wiegt 130 gr mehr als die normale Version. Da spart man Gewichtstechnisch ja nix mehr wa?


eben. deswegen ja milch und so. ausserdem geht's mit jeder felge.
die ust-reifen sind immer schwerer, da die mehr gummi an der karkasse haben, 
weil die sonst nicht dicht ist.


----------



## derAndre (10. November 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> bei schwalbe ja. bei andern weiss ich's nicht. fuer das "felgendichtband" musst
> eh einen 24"-schlauch nehmen, da gibt's ned so viele.
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, ok, ich oute mich jetzt mal als unwissend aber heißt das, das ich die Milch etc nur bei nem "normalen" Mantel brauche und bei nem UST Mantel und der entsprechenden Felge nicht?

Wenn ich nicht zu der Fatz24"schauchgettolösung greife, sondern zu nem Tubelesskit, ist das Ventilproblem aus der Welt, richtig?

Tante Edith hat grade geguckt: Schwalbe 24" gibt es mit Sclaverandventil bis 2.5er. Das sollte also kein Problem sein.


----------



## fatz (10. November 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ok, ok, ich oute mich jetzt mal als unwissend aber heißt das, das ich die Milch etc nur bei nem "normalen" Mantel brauche und bei nem UST Mantel und der entsprechenden Felge nicht?


naja. so 100% dicht scheint ust auf ust nicht zu sein. aber da soll wer anders was dazu sagen.



> Wenn ich nicht zu der Fatz24"schauchgettolösung greife, sondern zu nem Tubelesskit, ist das Ventilproblem aus der Welt, richtig?


nein. das tubelesskit hat auch nur einen gummistreifen mit ventil drin. das ist nix anderes
als das was von dem 24er uebrigbleibt, wenn du mit der schere fertig bist, nur teurer.


> Tante Edith hat grade geguckt: Schwalbe 24" gibt es mit Sclaverandventil bis 2.5er. Das sollte also kein Problem sein.


die schlauchbreite ist egal. da schnibbbelst du eh 60% weg.


so das ist jetzt aber wirklich OT und ich kann grad nicht mal bilder davon machen. 

mach doch einfach dazu einen neuen thread auf.


----------



## fox_20 (10. November 2010)

mal zum thema plattfuss.
ich habe zwischen schlauch und mantel ne gummi einlage drin.
ich kann durch scherben, nägel und sonst noch durch fahren und hole mir keinen platten.

ich weiß nur nicht ob es die noch zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## fox_20 (10. November 2010)

ok es gibt noch welche

Hier findet ihr die


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (10. November 2010)

hilft nicht gegen durchschlaege.


----------



## nen (10. November 2010)

Ich poste mal ein paar Fotos bevor die Bilderpolizei Amok läuft.
Rauf mit den letzten Sonnenstrahlen






So ich kapituliere. Bereits fünf Mal habe ich diese Trailsperren beseitigt und eine Tanne 50m weit weg geschleppt aber jetzt gebe ich auf. Ich verstehe solche Leute einfach nicht. In dem Wald habe ich in 5 Monaten 2 MTBler und 10 Wanderer gesehen...müsste doch eigentlich miteinander funktionieren 





Mit der Kamera und dem Benutzer wird es leider nicht so schön wie gesehen


----------



## derAndre (10. November 2010)

Alles klar. Danke und sorry für die kleine OT Reise. Hier ein Nachtrag des letzten Nachtausrittes:





Hab entdeckt das meine Kamera auf der Verschlussblende blitzen kann. Aber dafür braucht es zwei, also einen auf dem Bike und einen hinter der Kamera. Werd das mal angehen und hier zeigen...

UNd quasi als Beweis, das das was Ihr da seht ein Stereo ist:





Die Nachsorge...


----------



## Gaz (11. November 2010)

nen schrieb:


> Ich poste mal ein paar Fotos bevor die Bilderpolizei Amok läuft.
> Rauf mit den letzten Sonnenstrahlen
> 
> 
> ...




Ich seh da aber keine Trailsperre. 
Mag sein das das in Natura viel heftiger aussieht als auf dem Foto,aber so berurteilt würde ich einfach drüber oder drumrum fahren.


----------



## Markus i35 (11. November 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> UNd quasi als Beweis, das das was Ihr da seht ein Stereo ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mir kommt die hintere Bremsscheibe recht klein vor,
liegt das am Blickwinkel?


----------



## derAndre (11. November 2010)

Markus i35 schrieb:


> mir kommt die hintere Bremsscheibe recht klein vor,
> liegt das am Blickwinkel?



Nein, das hast Du gut gesehen. Ist nur ne 160er. Die Bremse war ein Schnäppchen. Sobald wieder ein bisschen Geld in der Bikekasse ist, wird die getauscht. Bremsen tut die aber auch ganz passabel und Bremsen an sich wird meines Erachtens überbewertet, das setzt sich nicht durch .

Die Leitungen sind auch noch nicht gekürzt. Das passiert auch noch bei Gelegenheit. Außerdem ist der hintere Schluppen runter. Da ist zur Zeit ersatzweise der vordere Mantel vom Hardtail drauf bis der Mountain King II auf dem Markt ist.


----------



## Ostwandlager (11. November 2010)

*schnell noch mal zum Radln bevor Carmen kommt...




*


----------



## beuze1 (11. November 2010)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *schnell noch mal zum Radln bevor Carmen kommt...
> *



*so schlimm wird,s schon nicht werden..*



> *Erst kommt das Sturmtief  dann bis zu 17 Grad
> Carmen bläst uns den Frühling ins Land*


----------



## blutbuche (11. November 2010)

...bei uns wütet carmen schon - doofe nuss, die ....-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. November 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...bei uns wütet carmen schon - doofe nuss, die ....-


  Heute früh Regen wie Hubbatz - und gegen Mittag kam die Sonne raus, als ich meine Runde beendet hatte  Nur weiß ich gar nicht - ist die Carmen bei uns nun schon abgereist...oder noch am kommen . Mir auch egal - ist eh nix mehr zu trinken im Haus...









Hatte eh ein ganz anderes Problem heute....wunderte mich warum ich am rechten Pedal keinen richtigen Halt mehr bekam. Als ich das genauer Inspizierte war die Antwort darauf einfach nur Schei..... 
Muss nun noch schnell vor der Arbeit das Bike und die Schuhe reinigen...und hoffe nach der Schicht heute auf schöne Bilder ...... gestern war es ja mehr wie Sachbuch lesen  Bis später!


----------



## fuschnick (11. November 2010)

und ich dachte mir noch wie sauber das Fahrrad doch ist.. schöne Sch...


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. November 2010)

Och man ... ich will auch wieder ne schöne Tour fahren , und morgen darf ich Carmen im Flieger "genießen".

Wochenende soll es ja auch regnen .  Das ist nicht fair.

Aber ... dafür habe ich ja euch und schaue mir die schönen Fotos an und freue mich das ihr eure Böcke schön ausführt .


Viele Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## fatz (12. November 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> morgen darf ich Carmen im Flieger "genießen".


von der ist bei uns noch nicht viel angekommen.heut ist's ein bissl windig, aber
sturm und dauerregen???


> Wochenende soll es ja auch regnen .  Das ist nicht fair.


ich sag dir was: morgen soll's hier foehn mit 19grad geben


----------



## Beorn (12. November 2010)

Erzähl's uns nicht! Hier schüttet und stürmt es schon die ganze Nacht, alle Trails saufen ab!


----------



## horstling (12. November 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ich sag dir was: morgen soll's hier foehn mit 19grad geben



Ich geh bald in Ruhestand. Dann könnt ich ja wohnen, wo ich will! Aber die Wohnungen in München sollen ja sauteuer sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (12. November 2010)

horstling schrieb:


> Aber die Wohnungen in München sollen ja sauteuer sein!


sie sollen nicht nur, sie sind. ausserdem ist muc eh zu weit vom gebirge weg.

hier saut's jetzt uebrigens auch.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. November 2010)

horstling schrieb:


> Ich geh bald in Ruhestand. Dann könnt ich ja wohnen, wo ich will!....


Soll ja Leute geben, die kaufen sich dann ein gaaaanz großes Wohnmobil....Heute Flachland, Morgen Küste, Übermorgen Alpen  
Und wenn es hier saut (wie derzeit  ) ab in Richtung Sonne.....

Und da derzeit echt kein Fahren ist  nur für sirrah Motivation aus der Altkleiderkiste.....ihr dürft aber mal mit hingucken  oder noch besser.....auch noch was posten


----------



## beuze1 (12. November 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> aus der Altkleiderkiste.



*Ja, manchmal kommt man um die Regen Klamotten nicht rum.
Aber dafür hat man sie ja schließlich auch gekauft.*


----------



## kubitix (12. November 2010)

Moin, Moin,

was ein "Shit Wetter", aber trotzdem raus, man muß ja nicht gleich das schlimmste Befürchten. Mann von Baum erschlagen, Cube zum Glück heil geblieben .

Sind halt "stürmische Zeiten"




aber bei uns ist wie man sieht
Carmen fast vorbei 




ups hier war doch neulich noch ein Weg 




Stefan


----------



## Hook (12. November 2010)

Diesmal ohne Bike, dafür Windstärke 8




und Regen


----------



## blutbuche (12. November 2010)

... hier bläst carmen noch heftig - hat mich bei der fahrt von der arbeit nach hause , fast vom bike geweht ... deshalb auch 3 altbestandsbilder  grüsse und schönes we - mit weniger sturm !!!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. November 2010)

stopp! namensänderungen sollten bekannt gegeben werden!


----------



## slmslvn (12. November 2010)

Also ich war eben auch beim richtigem Dreckswetter draussen und es hat ne Menge Spass gemacht!


----------



## blutbuche (12. November 2010)

@andi : .....psssssssssssssssst !! nee, ganz offiziell !


----------



## Sirrah73 (12. November 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> nur für sirrah Motivation aus der Altkleiderkiste.....





Wieder mit dem Businessbomber aus HH zurück. Pilot hat alles gut hingekriegt. Hat zwar gewackelt, aber passte. 
Morgen gehts aber raus, Regen hin, Regen her . Beuze hat recht, wofür hab ich denn all das Regenzeugs? Morgen wird im Schlamm gespielt .
@Fatz: Und ne beheizbare Lammfelldecke nehm ich mir auch mit und dann hab ich es auch 19°C  bäääh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (12. November 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> . Beuze hat recht, wofür hab ich denn all das Regenzeugs?



*Eben..*


----------



## blutbuche (12. November 2010)

...ja , regen und matsch mag ich auch - aber windstärke 7  find´ich dann weniger lustig - vor allem im wald ...


----------



## NaitsirhC (12. November 2010)

einfach tiefer in den Wald rein


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (13. November 2010)

@beuze
Hoffentlich hatte die Hütte offen


----------



## nen (13. November 2010)

Wechsel auf die andere Seite...





hoch


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. November 2010)

nen schrieb:


> Wechsel auf die andere Seite...hoch








Also ich die spuri - nicht kennen die Wort Angst.....aber ich nicht fahren bei die Windstärke & Wetter.....und ich nicht gucken können diese Bilder.... Mama Mia.....ich nämlich kennen Sinn von die Wörter: "Wahnsinn"...und in die "Hose pieseln"  ciao....


----------



## Cortina (13. November 2010)

Hallo,

Angst hatte ich heute auch, dass es regnet. Die Trails hier in Ligurien sind zwar nicht sehr bekannt aber der Hammer.

Spuri, hab immer noch Kopfweh von deiner Prügelorgie und ich freu mich trotzdem aufs Skitourengehen auch wenn wir hier bei knapp 19 Grad in kurzen Hosen rumfahren.

Haben uns in einem super Agriturismo niedergelassen den ich jedem nur empfehlen kann:

Villa Rosa in Lavagna










*Helmpflicht!!!*




















*Wer zu spät bremst verliert*








@fatz hier würde es Dir auch gefallen, fast nur techn. Trails 

Grüße aus Ligurien
Guido


----------



## linkespurfahrer (13. November 2010)

@cortina: Bei den Bildern komme ich ins schwärmen..."schwärm"

Meiner Einer hat den Regen getrotzt und ist heute ne Biege durch die Spreewaldregion gefahren. Ich werde mal den Vorschlag von Bärbel folgen und mir noch kurze Regenhose zulegen.. 

Mitgebracht habe ich Euch auch was:





Wenn Ihr mehr wissen wollt: Ich habe einen kleinen Bilder - Tourbericht auf meiner Seite erstellt. Klickt einfach aufs Bild.

Viele Grüße von Stefan


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. November 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Angst hatte ich heute auch, dass es regnet. Die Trails hier in Ligurien sind zwar nicht sehr bekannt aber der Hammer.
> 
> ...



und ich muss mich hier mit dem nassen laub abgeben -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (13. November 2010)

*Also weißt du  Guido 

** Der Beuze hat wenigstens den Anstand, ein Regenbild einzustellen, aus Solidarität mit allen Sturmgebeutelten, **obwohl er bestimmt schon wieder das schönste Wetter im Allgäu hat **

*
*Aber du radelst hier ungeniert in kurzer Hose und 19° durchs Bild **

** und postest die schönsten Trails **

** während wir gegen Carmen anradeln **

* I*ch habe ja sogar noch den Fehler gemacht, den Link von dem Hotel aufzumachen **

* 
*Zur Strafe wirst du jetzt dazu verdonnert, heute Abend wenigstens ein Fläschchen Vino auf das Wohl der zurückgebliebenen Bikergemeinde trinken 

*


----------



## mtblukas (13. November 2010)

Ich war heute vor der Bundesliga auch noch im Wald.

Der Sturm hatt auch hier Bäume ausgerissen.





Aus dem Wald heraus. 





P.S: Stuttgart hatt wenigstens mal unentschieden gespielt

Lukas


----------



## Martina H. (13. November 2010)

... wer beschwert sich hier über das Wetter - nass ist was anderes 





... mal nicht auf dem Cube unterwegs - ich hoffe ihr verzeiht


----------



## mtblukas (13. November 2010)

> ... wer beschwert sich hier über das Wetter - nass ist was anderes
> 
> 
> 
> ... mal nicht auf dem Cube unterwegs - ich hoffe ihr verzeiht




Geiles Bild 

Aber das du nicht auf dem Cube unterwegs stört ein wenig

Lukas


----------



## Martina H. (13. November 2010)

... bin nicht ich - ist unser Sohn


----------



## m.rr (13. November 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... wer beschwert sich hier über das Wetter - nass ist was anderes
> 
> ... mal nicht auf dem Cube unterwegs - ich hoffe ihr verzeiht




 sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.rr (13. November 2010)

hab mal noch was Rotes für mein Stereo besorgt. CB 5050XX





(Zur Zeit bastel ich mehr am Stereo rum, als ich damit fahre. War in der letzten Zeit viel Laufen, Rennrad und Hardtail fahren, weil ich beim Frankfurt Marathon dabei war und bei nem Cross-Duathlon und im Sommer mit dem Rennrad bei Rad am Ring. Jetzt sollte aber mal wieder das Cube dran sein. Gerade hänge ich aber mit ner Erkältung in der Ecke. Mal sehen wie es morgen aussieht.)






 Grüße, Michael


----------



## wiesi991 (14. November 2010)

mein würfel hat ein kleines vorweihnachtliches update erhalten


----------



## m.rr (14. November 2010)

beim Sonntagsausflug 





hab übrigens den "original" Gobi gegen nen Aliante XM getauscht, der passt mir wesentlich besser


----------



## blutbuche (14. November 2010)

.... sooo, endlich heute ne schöne tour - ganz entspannt , bei 20 !! grad , sonne pur und mit kurzer hose ..  gruss, k.


----------



## Groudon (14. November 2010)

Und ich hab seit gestern Schnupfen... -.- 

War dennoch eine Stunde heute bei uns im städtischen Wald bissl cruisen. ^^ Aber schön eingepackt mit kurzer Hose, kurzes Trikot, Knielinge, knielange Regenhose und Windstopperjacke unterwegs. Lieber schwitzen als auskühlen mit laufender Nase. ^^

Geil wars aber!!!


----------



## DaKe (14. November 2010)

Hallo

Sind gerade zurück von unserer Tour ! Start bei schönnen Sonnenschein und ankunft bei niesel Regen





















Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Dommes84 (14. November 2010)

Warum in die Ferne schweifen. Bei mir in der Bergstraße war heute bomben Herbstwetter. 20°C und Sonnenschein.


----------



## kubitix (14. November 2010)

Genau, spitzen Herbstwetter gab´s aber nicht nur an der Bergstrasse sondern auch im Odenwald.

Also wieder auf den 2 Burgenweg nach Breuberg und zur Veste Otzberg, sind von mir zuhause 52 Kilometer mit 1000 HM. Cappucino und Kuchen gab´s heute auf der Burg Breuberg nicht, hab ich mir verkniffen, obwohl wirklich lecker.

Dafür mal ein komplettes Panorama von der Burg.




und hier mal ein 270° Pano von der "Weißen Rübe"




die Skyline von Frankfurt, im Hintergrund der Taunus mit Feldberg




wer im Odenwald zu schnell Rad fährt, könnte übrigens hier landen




Stefan


----------



## Ostwandlager (14. November 2010)

*kein Schnee mehr*


----------



## barbarissima (14. November 2010)

*Genau! Kein Schnee und dafür Sommertemperaturen und Sonne satt 

*
*Wenn jetzt auch noch Blätter an den Bäumen wären, dann kämen wahrscheinlich richtige Frühlingsgefühle auf 

 *
*Aber egal, Hauptsache man findet noch den Weg unter den ganzen Blättern 

*






*und die Trails sind fahrbar und nicht zu rutschig*






*Musste aber feststellen, dass es mittlerweile ziemlich früh dunkel wird*
*



*

*Aber egal, mit Lampe und wenn nicht gerade wieder irgendwelche Augen aus dem Wald leuchten, fängt der Spaß da ja erst so richtig an 

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (14. November 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Aber egal, mit Lampe und wenn nicht gerade wieder irgendwelche Augen aus dem Wald leuchten, fängt der Spaß da ja erst so richtig an
> 
> *



Spaß hat´s dir wohl gemacht, sieht man dir ja an. Aber,

hast du auch mal an deine Mitmenschen gedacht, da gibts vielleicht den ein oder anderen der vor Deinen aus der Nacht leuchtenden Augen rischtisch Angst bekommt. Dann auch noch drei Stück, könnte ja ein Zyklob sein, oder ein ICE bedenkt man den Speed


----------



## NaitsirhC (14. November 2010)

Heut nochmal die Sommerklamotten ausgepackt, >15° und blauer Himmel :-D






Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit mal wieder ein Platten










Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## barbarissima (14. November 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


> Spaß hat´s dir wohl gemacht, sieht man dir ja an. Aber,
> 
> hast du auch mal an deine Mitmenschen gedacht, da gibts vielleicht den ein oder anderen der vor Deinen aus der Nacht leuchtenden Augen rischtisch Angst bekommt. Dann auch noch drei Stück, könnte ja ein Zyklob sein, oder ein ICE bedenkt man den Speed


 
Hast ja recht 

 Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, warum die beiden Wanderer, die mir entgegen kamen, so beherzt ins Gebüsch gehechtet sind


----------



## HILLKILLER (14. November 2010)

Bei 22°C und Sonne satt musste das Rad natülich mal wieder bewegt werden.





















Gruß HK


----------



## acid89 (14. November 2010)

Das Wetter heute war wirklich klasse. So lässt sich der Sonntag wunderbar ausklingen 



















Gruß acid89


----------



## Pedal41 (14. November 2010)

Grüsse aus dem Schwarzwald !





Welch Ausblick....


----------



## nullstein (15. November 2010)

@NaitsirhC: Wat seh ich denn da? Schutzbleche? Trau dich ja nicht mit den Dingern nach Berlin 
Lass es dir gut gehen und bis bald in Berlin.


----------



## Beorn (15. November 2010)

@NaitsirhC: So wie Dein Stereo aussieht, ham sich die Schutzbleche nicht wirklich gelohnt


----------



## ratko (15. November 2010)

Birkenkopf???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Somnus (15. November 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


>



Verdammt hübscher Hinterbau! 
Also das bike meine ich selbstverständlich!!!


----------



## beuze1 (15. November 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Verdammt hübscher Hinterbau!
> Also das bike meine ich selbstverständlich!!!



*Ich mein Bärbel,s..*


----------



## xerto (15. November 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Ich mein Bärbel,s..*




Ich mein das auch. Süsser Hinterbau 

Das Cube von hinten= Naja....


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. November 2010)

Heee, was meint ihr denn ? Bärbel,s ... Rucksack ? 

Ne, ne, ne ....


----------



## -FLEX- (15. November 2010)

Genau, der Rucksack... mit dieser schönen Rundung und...
NEEE echt Leute, jetzt sollten wir lieber aufhören, sonst bekommt irgendeiner noch ne Anzeige oder ne einstweilige Verfügung und darf sich der Bärbel maximal bis auf 100 Meter nähern...


----------



## beuze1 (15. November 2010)

*Bilder-Polizei *






*Also weg von den Ärschen und wieder
hin zu Bildern..*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (15. November 2010)

*also Leute ich glaube das gibt noch Ärger...*


----------



## crush-er (15. November 2010)

Hab gestern nach laaanger Zeit mal wieder den Würfel von der Wand genommen und ein wenig die Abendstimmung eingefangen...


----------



## nen (15. November 2010)

Das allgäuer Moos hat aber eine gesunde Farbe^^

Cube mit Erleuchtung an bronzezeitlicher Opferstätte


----------



## Cortina (15. November 2010)

Wo wir schon dabei sind 





nach den vielen Trails





gings heute mal nach Vernazza





und Cubes findet man wirklich überall...





...und damit sich unsere Bärbel nicht wieder beschwert trinken Ago und ich jetzt einen....ääääh eine Flasche auf Dich 





Grüße
Guido


----------



## beuze1 (15. November 2010)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *also Leute ich glaube das gibt noch Ärger...*




*Ich bin dann mal weg..*


----------



## dusi__ (15. November 2010)

unter construction


----------



## dusi__ (15. November 2010)

auch ein hübscher rücken kann entzücken:






ihr seid ja alle nur neidisch das ihr niemanden vor euch fahren habt ;-)






und hier mal was zur kultur-steigerung:

Burg Hagenstein im Muttental in Witten! (kleiner geheimtip für euch alle  )






nach der schönen fahrt nochmal rumsitzen und einfach nur "gucken" 






schöne woche!

Dusi


----------



## -FLEX- (15. November 2010)

Bevor ich hier noch von Bärbel und der Bilderpolizei den Hintern versohlt bekomme streck ich ihn mal auf ein paar Bildern, aus besseren Zeiten (Sonne...), in die Kamera 


















Ach, Guido

langsam beginne ich dich zu hassen ...


Nach nun fünf Sekunden kam die Selbsterkenntnis...
es handelt sich um NEID, grenzenlosen Neid 

Viel Spaß euch, genießt die Zeit bei hoffentlich weiterhin gutem Wetter


----------



## -FLEX- (15. November 2010)

HAHAHA

Langsam wird der Thread aber echt arschig ,
oder besser: etwas arschlastig...


----------



## barbarissima (15. November 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Verdammt hübscher Hinterbau!
> Also das bike meine ich selbstverständlich!!!


 


beuze1 schrieb:


> *Ich mein Bärbel,s..*


 


xerto schrieb:


> Ich mein das auch. Süsser Hinterbau
> 
> Das Cube von hinten= Naja....


 


Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Heee, was meint ihr denn ? Bärbel,s ... Rucksack ?
> 
> Ne, ne, ne ....


 


-FLEX- schrieb:


> Genau, der Rucksack... mit dieser schönen Rundung und...
> NEEE echt Leute, jetzt sollten wir lieber aufhören, sonst bekommt irgendeiner noch ne Anzeige oder ne einstweilige Verfügung und darf sich der Bärbel maximal bis auf 100 Meter nähern...





-FLEX- schrieb:


> HAHAHA
> 
> Langsam wird der Thread aber echt arschig ,
> oder besser: etwas arschlastig...


 

Jetzt isses aber gut 

 Sonst sehe ich mich mal gezwungen, eure Hinterbauten zu analysieren. Die Auswahl nimmt ja gerade stetig zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (15. November 2010)

*@Cortina*
Nach Vernazza muss ich, glaube ich, auch mal. das Dörfchen sieht klasse aus


----------



## Cortina (15. November 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Nach Vernazza muss ich, glaube ich, auch mal. das Dörfchen sieht klasse aus



Vernazza ist einer der Orte der 5 Terre, die Straße hierher ist ein Alptaum, die zwei mit den Cubes waren echt hart drauf das danach alles wieder hochzukurbeln.

@fatz ein Vorteil hier ist das es auf den Trails keine Kuhsc... gibt.
Der Nachteil, es ist voll mit diesen Früchten, die schmecken zwar genial kleben aber überall am Bike, ein paar von denen auf den Umwerfer und Du brauchst keine Kettenführung mehr 







-FLEX- schrieb:


> Viel Spaß euch, genießt die Zeit bei hoffentlich weiterhin gutem Wetter



Danke Dir aber heute war das Wetter nicht so gut, ich glaube Carmen hat uns ihre "Bambini" hierher geschickt


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. November 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...und damit sich unsere Bärbel nicht wieder beschwert trinken Ago und ich jetzt einen....ääääh eine Flasche auf Dich


Selten eine so passende Weinsorte (Name) zur Popo-Diskussion gesehen......
Und der Beuze verspricht noch davon abzurücken - und zeigt uns ....
Na - ich denke das Thema ist hoffentlich endgültig überwunden 

Nach 2 Tagen der Völlerei & des Alkoholismus war es heute dringendst an der Zeit, die verbliebenen 11° zwischen den Schauern intensiv zu nutzen. Da alles aufgeweicht ist - entschied ich mich für die "Deichautobahn" zwischen Lebus - Küstrin....immer an der Oder entlang.
War auch eine gute Entscheidung - war schon lange nicht mehr dort, und so gab es reichlich zu geniessen....unzählige Tierarten & Pflanzen, schöne Landschaft und schnell gemachte Kilometer  Nur Burgen gab es keine...
*Start in Lebus mit Werbung alá "Hollywood" *



*Die "Deichautobahn" - immer vorwärts....*



*Auf der einen Seite die gute Oder samt der Wiesen....*



*...auf der anderen Seite die Weite des Oderbruches...*



*.....so macht es auch Ausnahmsweise mal auf dem Asphalt Spass...*



*....wenn man dafür diese schöne Natur bestaunen kann..*



*und für die, die lieber Berge sehen, gab es auch noch etwas *



*So das war´s - ich glaube irgendwo steht noch ein Schluck "Restalkohol" für den ausklingenden Abend *


----------



## -FLEX- (15. November 2010)

mmmh, ja die Früchte vom Erdbeerbaum sind wirklich ziemlich lecker


----------



## HILLKILLER (15. November 2010)

ratko schrieb:


> Birkenkopf???



Ja, immer wieder mal ein Punkt der Runde um den Stuttgart-Talkessel 

Wie die Woche davor, da war aber deutlich weniger los 












Grüße


----------



## kubitix (15. November 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> *Auf der einen Seite die gute Oder samt der Wiesen....*
> 
> *...auf der anderen Seite die Weite des Oderbruches...*



Dann kann man ja nur hoffen das dass auch so bleibt.


----------



## fatz (15. November 2010)

-FLEX- schrieb:


> mmmh, ja die Früchte vom Erdbeerbaum sind wirklich ziemlich lecker


hm! meine erinnerung daran ist eher: ein loeffel sand mit fruchtigem nachgeschmack.
die marmelade war alledings gut.

@guido:
ich moecht da jetzt aber langsam mal etwas mehr substanz. da wird doch wohl mehr
drin sein als zweienhalb lumpige bildchen! 
mach mir das nur schmackhaft. mal schaun wieviel urlaub weihnachten noch uebrig ist.
wenn's wetter grad taugt waer das durchaus was. track mal schoen mit. muss halt auch
was fuer's maedel dabei sein, sonst wird's unspassig.
das mit der kuhsch... laesst hier uebrigens grad nach. die viecher sind jetzt alle im tal.

noch ein paar bilder vom sonntag:
mein hobel waehrend der brotzeit:




t-shirtwetter hinter der hochries:


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. November 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


> Dann kann man ja nur hoffen das dass auch so bleibt.


 Die Deichautobahn samt Deich sind fast ganz neu  nur der Biber macht den Deichen sehr zu schaffen.... Aber ich wohne da nicht - sondern in der Stadt auf dem Berge  Und wenn es absäuft (das Bruch) - dann trocknet es auch irgendwann wieder....

@fatz - du bist also auch ein bekennender Gegner des Gewichtsparwahnsinns - und zeigst dies demonstrativ mit 3 kg "Übergewicht" am Bike ;-)


----------



## -FLEX- (15. November 2010)

@fatz: ja stimmt schon, sind etwas mehlig, aber wem das nix ausmacht hat ein, wie gesagt, recht fruchtiges Geschmackserlebnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (15. November 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> du bist also auch ein bekennender Gegner des Gewichtsparwahnsinns - und zeigst dies demonstrativ mit 3 kg "Übergewicht" am Bike ;-)


na das gewicht von dem bissl dreck geht im rauschen unter  allein die gabel hat gut 2.3kg.
solang das komplettkampfgewicht (rad und mann voll aufmunitioniert) noch unter 100kg liegt  leist ich mir das.

ois wos z'vui is, is training.


----------



## -FLEX- (15. November 2010)

Genau, die ganzen Leichtbaufanatiker sind nur zu faul zum richtig treten, oder ham einfach nix drauf


----------



## Cortina (15. November 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> hm! meine erinnerung daran ist eher: ein loeffel sand mit fruchtigem nachgeschmack.
> die marmelade war alledings gut.



So in etwa, keine Ahnung was das ist aber voll Vitamin C das kannste glauben 

Das mit der Substanz ist so ne Sache die Du ja ganz gut kennst, gib Deiner hinterherschiebendenundfluchenden besseren Hälfte mal die Kamera in die Hand und verlange nach guten Fotos, die ist eh schon auf 200 

Eins hab ich sogar wo se noch drauf lacht





Da sieht man auch den komischen Früchtebusch. Auffälige Farben sind im Übrigen nicht schlecht, da ist gerade Wildschweinjagt !!!









Die Trails hier sind alle nicht so einfach, ist alles etwas urspünglicher.

Von Agos Flüchen von wegen Scheidung (dabei sind wir noch nicht mal verheihratet) mal ganz abgesehen 
Dashalb heute auch Funkstille mit Besuch in Vernazza (dabei wär da son geiler Track gewesen 

Weitere Bilder vom Shooting des Guides findest Du hier:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/andreacodda/sets/72157625104644009/
Die Zahlen am Anfang des Bildnamens sind die Tournummern.

Das Zip mit allen 41 Touren (78 incl. allen Varianten) kann ich Dir mailen.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## fatz (15. November 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Das mit der Substanz ist so ne Sache die Du ja ganz gut kennst, gib Deiner hinterherschiebendenundfluchenden besseren Hälfte mal die Kamera in die Hand und verlange nach guten Fotos, die ist eh schon auf 200


wein ned rum, schiess dir bei ebay ein gorillapod. am besten das slr. das kleine ist auch
fuer eine knipse etwas windig.


> Von Agos Flüchen von wegen Scheidung (dabei sind wir noch nicht mal verheihratet) mal ganz abgesehen


oh! oh!


> Das Zip mit allen 41 Touren (78 incl. allen Varianten) kann ich Dir mailen.


waer cool. danke!


----------



## Milan0 (16. November 2010)

ich habe auch mal wieder Zeit zum Biken gefunden. Am Sonntag mit der Freundin ein bisschen um Nürnberg rumgerollert





und gestern Abend noch von Nürnberg zum Dillberg, am Kanal war es zu Dunkel für Fotos




zum Glück interessieren mich keine Spritpreise mehr 




so platt war ich aber nicht nach 33km




zurück mit dem Zug, hatte hin ja schon nichts gesehen (warte seit 3 Wochen auf meine DX-Lampe!)


----------



## Somnus (16. November 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


>



Sag mal, putzt du dein bike laufend und auch während deiner Touren??? 
Die Kiste sieht ja immer wie geleckt aus, trotz der matschigen Verhältnisse bei dir?!
Oder bist du etwa nur als Teerfräse mit deinem AMS unterwegs? 
Das wäre nämlich extreme CUBE-Quälerei weil artungerechte Haltung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -FLEX- (16. November 2010)

Ja bei der geilen AMS Lackierung, wie bei meiner, die auch noch weiß/blau ist,
is man echt immer am putzen, weils einfach so geil aussieht...

Was meinst du über wie viele Schlammpfützten o.ä. ich mein Bike schon gehoben hab 

Tja, 5 ins Phrasenschwein, aber wer sein Bike liebt, der schiebt, oder trägt in solchen Fällen halt...


----------



## Somnus (16. November 2010)

Ich habe noch ein weiß/blaues Reaction (SidBlue) und stimmt schon, die Farbkombi ist schon geil... 
... aber nur ein dreckiges bike ist ein gutes bike! ;-)

Über schlammpfützen schieben??? Echt jetzt???
Ja gut, jeder wie er mag! ;-)


----------



## -FLEX- (16. November 2010)

NEIN, heben.... 

jaaa, ich weiß,  aber nur wenns wirklich richtig matschig wird, also mit Wasser und wenns richtig spritzt un so... hab stilbewusst natürlich auch noch nen weißen Rucksack...
Also echt das beste MTB-Equipment wenn man nur im Sommer fährt....
Ach so hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass meine Schwalbe die weißen Streifen haben...


----------



## Milan0 (16. November 2010)

das ist doch nicht dein Ernst?!

Ein MTB ist zum dreckig werden geboren


----------



## cube.ltd (16. November 2010)

dusi schrieb:


> und hier mal was zur kultur-steigerung:
> 
> Burg Hagenstein im Muttental in Witten! (kleiner geheimtip für euch alle  )



Das ist die Burg Hardenstein und nicht Hagenstein....


----------



## -FLEX- (16. November 2010)

Nich wenns weiß is... 

Naja, ich mein wenn sichs vermeiden lässt...
Ich fahr ja auch mit meinem Auto auch nich durch jeden Mist.

Also nich, dass ihr das hier falsch versteht, ich fahr auch schon so, dass das Bike auch dreckig wird, aber halt nich durch jedes Schlammloch, ich auchte einfach nur drauf, dass ich vermeidbares halt vermeide...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. November 2010)

-FLEX- schrieb:


> Genau, die ganzen Leichtbaufanatiker sind nur zu faul zum richtig treten, oder ham einfach nix drauf


 



Milan0 schrieb:


> Ein MTB ist zum dreckig werden geboren


 Kann schon sein, aber dann kann man es ja danach auch wieder sauber machen....muss man aber nicht  Die Diskussion darüber hatten wir schon.

@somnus-* ich* finde 1x mit der Giftspritze Wasser rüber wedeln ist nicht viel Aufwand..kurz abrubbeln mit der Papierrolle..dann schnell noch die Kette machen, fertig!
Dauer max. 7-10 Minuten. 
Viel mehr mache ich nicht - Lediglich 1-2 mal im Jahr gibt es eine längere, gründlichere Wascheinheit mit Wachs- und/oder Brunoxpflege für Rahmen, Gabel usw. - aber das ist es auch schon!
Muss ja jeder wissen...aber ich finde die "Ich bin der Größte weil mein Bike am Dreckigsten ist!" Sprüche einfach nur doof  
Wenn das Bike dreckig ist - gut, wenns sauber ist - auch gut!
*Mir* gefällt das Letztere einfach Besser 
Beim Auto ist ja auch nicht derjenige der Schnellste - der den größten Spoiler hat  - auf die "inneren Werte" kommt es an 

Ach ja 2. Frage: - diese Tour war in der Tat nur auf Asphalt....sonst sind die Bilder meist vom Anfang einer Tour bzw. waren auch das Wetter/die Strecken sehr oft trocken.....da sieht das Bike über lange Zeit immer sauber aus, ganz ohne Pflege - denn das bissl Staub sieht man auf den Fotos nicht  
Wobei ich auch gerne zugebe - ich halte es mit dem ganz groben Schlamm wie -Flex- ...... und wenn das Wetter so wie heute ist, wird auch schon mal das Kettler getreten.....die Tage wo ich ordentlich moddern/matschen wollte, sind bei mir doch schon ein paar Jahre vorbei


----------



## dusi__ (16. November 2010)

cube.ltd schrieb:


> Das ist die Burg Hardenstein und nicht Hagenstein....



"Hardenstein" sag ich doch


----------



## kubitix (16. November 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Muss ja jeder wissen...aber ich finde die "Ich bin der Größte weil mein Bike am Dreckigsten ist!" Sprüche einfach nur doof



oder pubertär, gut ab einem gewissen Alter dann schon eher Midlifek......., ich hat´s als Bsp. glaub ich schon mal, bei Motorradenduristen ist ein ähnliches Verhalten festzustellen.



spurhalter schrieb:


> Wenn das Bike dreckig ist - gut, wenns sauber ist - auch gut!
> *Mir* gefällt das Letztere einfach Besser



Dient letztlich und endlich auch der Werterhaltung.


----------



## fatz (16. November 2010)

jungs, ned dreckig sein macht spass, dreckig machen macht spass. und auch da ist's nur ein nebeneffekt.

@spuri: das mit dem gewicht hast falsch verstanden. schweres bike, nicht schwerer faher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. November 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> jungs, ned dreckig sein macht spass, dreckig machen macht spass. und auch da ist's nur ein nebeneffekt.


 
 Nochmal nur für Dich....dagegen hat doch gar keiner etwas - von mir aus mach Dich dreckig so oft und doll wie Du magst....nur mache ich dann, wenn ich es machen sollte, mein Bike danach wieder sauber.
Mir ist aber mehr nach fahren - als nach einsauen. Und nur die "Angeberei" mit dem dreckigsten Bike ist ........... Ein dreckiges Bike selbst - ist mir doch egal - solange es nicht meins ist.  Nun endlich verstanden 



fatz schrieb:


> @spuri: das mit dem gewicht hast falsch verstanden. schweres bike, nicht schwerer fahrer.


Geht die denn hier die Arsch-Diskussion schon wieder los.


----------



## MartinSR (16. November 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> ,,,,



Schöne Bilder 
Wo warst du denn da unterwegs? Laut Profil bist du ja aus Coburg.
Hast du evtl. ein paar schöne Strecken rund um Coburg parat?

Gruß


----------



## Somnus (16. November 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


> oder pubertär, gut ab einem gewissen Alter dann schon eher Midlifek......., ich hat´s als Bsp. glaub ich schon mal, bei Motorradenduristen ist ein ähnliches Verhalten festzustellen.
> 
> 
> 
> Dient letztlich und endlich auch der Werterhaltung.



Du bist der König! 
Lass mich doch bitte an deiner Altersweisheit teilhaben!!! 

@ spurhalter: mir ist lediglich aufgefallen, das dein bike immer extrem sauber ist. Weiter nichts! Anscheinend verstehen einige Leute siehe kubitix keinen Spaß! 
Ich hoffe mal DU gehörst nicht dazu.
Von mir aus kannste dein bike putzen bis der Lack dünn wird, ok? 
Also nix für Ungut!


----------



## fatz (16. November 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Mir ist aber mehr nach fahren - als nach einsauen.


mir ja auch, nur isses dann nachher immer dreckig. aber normal kommt meins auch
gleich unter die dusche. geht blos im moment nicht weil umbau und kein wasser im garten.

ausserdem war das gar ned gegen dich....



> Geht die denn hier die Arsch-Diskussion schon wieder los.


nein du da mach ich doch lieber nicht mit....

nochwas anderes (auch wenn man da auch aersche sieht):
nachdem ich in letzer zeit fast gar nicht zum filmen gekommen bin, hab ich das
video mit den bein lv-fahrern nochmal neu geschnitten. nur noch halb so lang
und m.e. jetzt besser:
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/15943669"]trail in the fog on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Somnus (16. November 2010)

@ Cortina:
Man, was bin ich neidisch!
Das sind ja mal sehr geile Touren, die du da gerade unter die Räder nimmst!
Und wir hocken hier in der trüben Pampe mit 102 % Regenwahrscheinlichkeit! ;-)

Viel Spaß noch!


----------



## blutbuche (16. November 2010)

milano : toller hund !!
@cortina : was ist ds für eine geile grüne windjacke ???

...von wegen schlamm und modder :...da bin ich dann wohl nie "erwachsen" geworden ..kicher . liebe es immer noch , mich und das bike so richtig herrlich einzusauen !!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. November 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> @ spurhalter: mir ist lediglich aufgefallen, das dein bike immer extrem sauber ist. Weiter nichts!


Und ich wollte lediglich mitteilen, warum das so ist 
Die Jacke mit den "Sprücheklopfern" war ja nicht für Euch gestrickt 
aber gab ja mal so Tendenzen dahingehend.....
Im übrigen ist jeder Disput hier aus meiner Sicht mit einem kleinem  versehen - nur totale Intoleranz bzw. Arroganz finde ich daneben. 



blutbuche schrieb:


> .... liebe es immer noch , mich und das bike so richtig herrlich einzusauen !!!


Dann fahre damit aber nicht zu fatz in der Hoffnung es wieder sauber zu bekommen....der steht derzeit nämlich noch irgendwie auf dem Schlauch  Bei mir wird es dagegen schön sauber  und den Lack schone ich auch....versprochen 
Kleines Werbefoto meiner Bike-Wash-Agentur gefällig:




Baumstark - oder? ;-) 

@fatz - das Video macht wieder richtig Spaß auf´s biken ..... das Wetter muss ja mal wieder werden.
Einzige Kritik: Mir fehlt da irgendwie etwas - ähm ah ja , Schlamm -- siiiittttttttt aus dem Raum renn!


----------



## Pedal41 (16. November 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Nochmal nur für Dich....dagegen hat doch gar keiner etwas - von mir aus mach Dich dreckig so oft und doll wie Du magst....nur mache ich dann, wenn ich es machen sollte, mein Bike danach wieder sauber.
> Mir ist aber mehr nach fahren - als nach einsauen. Und nur die "Angeberei" mit dem dreckigsten Bike ist ........... Ein dreckiges Bike selbst - ist mir doch egal - solange es nicht meins ist.  Nun endlich verstanden
> 
> 
> Geht die denn hier die Arsch-Diskussion schon wieder los.



Hello !
meine Meinung ist daß die schönen Cube Bikes Pflege verdient haben 
Das Auge fährt mit.Aber muss ja jeder selbst wissen....

Gruesse aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## Milan0 (16. November 2010)

ich putze mein Rad auch meistens nach dreckigen Touren.

Ich wollte auch nicht so eine Diskussion mit lostreten. Also sorry nochmal 

und spuri um dein blitzsauberes AMS beneide ich dich ja auch 

@blutbuche

ist der von meiner Schwester. Sehe unsere kleine Püppi leider dadurch nicht mehr so oft! Ist ein herzensgutes Wesen




ist das Forum nur bei mir so langsam?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (16. November 2010)

Nach dem Server Umzug scheint noch nicht alles so richtig zu funzen.


----------



## fatz (16. November 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Dann fahre damit aber nicht zu fatz in der Hoffnung es wieder sauber zu bekommen....der steht derzeit nämlich noch irgendwie auf dem Schlauch


danke. der schlauch waer da. der hahn fehlt grad.



> @fatz - das Video macht wieder richtig Spaß auf´s biken ..... das Wetter muss ja mal wieder werden.
> Einzige Kritik: Mir fehlt da irgendwie etwas - ähm ah ja , Schlamm


schlamm gab's da wirklich wenig. aber dafuer eine ganze menge bovines stoffwechselendprodukt
zu dem ich bekanntermassen eine gewisse affinitaet habe. schau dir mal die dritte und vierte
szene auf der wiese genau an. da hat der drecksbauer von oben ueber die wiese runtergeguellt.
simons schoener vw-bus hat beim heimfahren gerochen wie ein kuhstall


----------



## NaitsirhC (16. November 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Mir ist aber mehr nach fahren - als nach einsauen.



Dann geb ich auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu: im Vergleich fällt mir auf, dass im Flachland das Bike zumindest bei mir deutlich weniger dreckig wird. Hat man längerere Abfahrten, gerade jetzt im Herbst, wenn sich auf dem Boden das Wasser staut, dann kommt man imho nicht um den Dreck rum. Nach 2 Touren sieht das Bike genauso aus wie vor dem Putzen. Ist dann einfach Zeitverschwendung bzw. macht keinen Sinn find ich. Von daher führt mehr fahren zu weniger Putzen. Das wichtigste (Standrohre, Dämpferkolben, Antrieb) wird halt nach jeder Tour gereinigt, das war's dann aber auch.




Beorn schrieb:


> @NaitsirhC: So wie Dein Stereo aussieht, ham sich die Schutzbleche nicht wirklich gelohnt



Immerhin bleibt der Fahrer länger trocken 



nullstein schrieb:


> @NaitsirhC: Wat seh ich denn da? Schutzbleche? Trau dich ja nicht mit den Dingern nach Berlin
> Lass es dir gut gehen und bis bald in Berlin.



Ja, muss ja jetzt selber Klamotten waschen 



MartinSR schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder
> Wo warst du denn da unterwegs? Laut Profil bist du ja aus Coburg.
> Hast du evtl. ein paar schöne Strecken rund um Coburg parat?
> 
> Gruß



Hab dir mal eine PN geschickt.

Tschau


----------



## Cortina (16. November 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> milano : toller hund !!
> @cortina : was ist ds für eine geile grüne windjacke ???



Das ist die Marmot Trail Wind Jacket, wiegt um die 120gr und ist absolut winddicht und so groß wie ne Schachtel Zigaretten.

Das grün wurde nur nie verkauft, mein Freund aus Genua ist aber Marmot Vertreter. Er hat zwei Garagen voll mit den sogenannten "Campionati", zwischen all dem Gerödel hab ich die gefunden.

Ago (ein Bild drüber) hat sie als Damenmodel in schwarz an.

@fatz, Kompliment das Video wird immer besser (Tracks sind unterwegs)

@Spuri, lass Dich nicht ärgern, ich putz mein Bike auch immer sobald ich kann und mein Kopfweh lässt auch schon nach 



Grüße
Guido


----------



## blutbuche (17. November 2010)

@cortina :..... kannst du so ein teil in grün nochmal irgendwie besorgen ...??????


----------



## kube (17. November 2010)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (17. November 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> , mein Freund aus Genua ist aber Marmot Vertreter. Er hat zwei Garagen voll mit den sogenannten "Campionati",



wiiir kriegen rabaaaaatttt wiiiir kriegen rabaaaattt


----------



## Ostwandlager (17. November 2010)

*@fatz schönes vid, kommt mir so bekannt vor...
Ist das bei der hochries? 


*


----------



## Cortina (17. November 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @cortina :..... kannst du so ein teil in grün nochmal irgendwie besorgen ...??????



In grau hat er noch eine in der Garage liegen, in grün leider nicht mehr.
Die Campionati gibt es nur in Größe M und immer nur ein mal, sorry.

Ich frag ihn mal was er noch so in grün hat.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Magic21 (17. November 2010)

@Spurhalter

War lange nicht im Forum, habe ich was verpasst?
Das AMS 100 sieht ganz neu aus, oder?

Gruss Magic21


----------



## barbarissima (17. November 2010)

*@fatz*
Das neue Video ist tatsächlich noch besser, bzw. flotter als das Erste


----------



## blutbuche (17. November 2010)

@cortina : ..schade , dass es sie nicht mehr in grün gibt ... 
aber langarm trikot - freeride schnitt - wär auch prima .. danke fürs fragen !! greez , k.


----------



## fatz (17. November 2010)

was sehen meine mueden augen? kati mit helm? was geht denn da ab?


----------



## idworker (17. November 2010)

schau mal ins fotoalbum, da siehts es anders aus, sprich ohne helm..


----------



## CubePhil (17. November 2010)

Hi 
hier mal ein paar Pics von meinem Würfel ! 











Mfg Phil


----------



## Groudon (17. November 2010)

Das ist schon leicht dekadent. xD Das wiegt die Gabel weniger als der Rahmen und kostet beinahe soviel wie das gesamte Rad. ^^

Aber gut schaut sie aus.  Und ja, ich bin neidisch. *g*

Glückwunsch.  


Wie empfindest du sie denn mit der Albert SL Dämpfung?! Soll ja recht racig sein mit wenig sensibilität aber viel Federweg wenns drauf ankommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. November 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> danke. der schlauch waer da. der hahn fehlt grad.


Das Resultat wäre doch damit das Gleiche. 



Cortina schrieb:


> ....und mein Kopfweh lässt auch schon nach


 Da bin ich aber froh - ich bereue heute noch meinen unnötigen Wutausbruch....und das nur, weil mein Bike nicht sauber war. 



Magic21 schrieb:


> @Spurhalter War lange nicht im Forum, habe ich was verpasst?Das AMS 100 sieht ganz neu aus, oder?


 Naja- in der Werbung würde jetzt bestimmt eine Stimme sagen: "Nein, nicht neu - nur frisch gewaschen"  
Die Wahrheit ist - es stimmt Beides  AMS "Neu" dank Ausverkauf bei funcorner....und mittlerweile ein paar mal frisch gewaschen...







CubePhil schrieb:


> Hi hier mal ein paar Pics von meinem Würfel !


Schönes LTD 

@kati - gibt doch auch andere schöne Jacken in Grün .... finde jedenfalls immer mal welche beim surfen....soll ich mal ansammeln? 
Oder soll/muss es diese Jacke sein?


----------



## CubePhil (17. November 2010)

@ Groudon
Also ich finde die Dämpfung der Hammer sowohl Berg auf als auch Berg ab!
Ja sie ist auch ein bischen härter aber naja besser als meine alte Stahlgabel ! Mann muss aber auch sagen ich hab nur den Vergleich Dart3 gegen Magura Durin Sl andere Gabel binn ich noch nicht gefahren ^^ 

@Spurhalter
Danke ^^

Gruß Phil


----------



## barbarissima (17. November 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber froh - ich bereue heute noch meinen unnötigen Wutausbruch....und das nur, weil mein Bike nicht sauber war.


 
Dann hast du dich also wieder beruhigt und wir können hinterm Sofa vor kommen 


*@CubePhil*
Sehr schickes LTD  Welcher Jahrgang ist das?


----------



## blutbuche (17. November 2010)

@spuri :...hab eine in grün von vaude .. aber dieses grün von der marmot is viiieeel grüner , knalliger , froschiger , sozusagen ....  
@fatz : ..kommt halt immer auf die strecke  an , die ich fahr`... 
@idworker .. und dann fahr ich auch noch ohne reflektoren - oh graus ...


----------



## Cortina (17. November 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber froh - ich bereue heute noch meinen unnötigen Wutausbruch....und das nur, weil mein Bike nicht sauber war.
> 
> @kati - gibt doch auch andere schöne Jacken in Grün .... finde jedenfalls immer mal welche beim surfen....soll ich mal ansammeln?
> Oder soll/muss es diese Jacke sein?



Mach Dir nichts draus, habe unsere heute auch geputzt, sind im Agriturismo angekommen und da stand auch schon der Hochdruckreinger bereit, also sofort abgekärchert.

@Kati, hab nochmal gefragt, leider nix mehr in grün in der Garage, sorry.

Heute ging es auf den Monte Porcile.

Los gings in einem kleinen Dorf...




immer schön bergauf...




bei bestem Wetter...




Wer sieht Korsika?




Nach dem Gipfel...




gings ordentlich bergab...




teils auch für die bessere Hälfte fahrbar...




teils etwas technisch...




Zum Schluss wurde es wieder einfacher...




Fatz, kam die Mail an?

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Ostwandlager (17. November 2010)

*schön Guido...*


----------



## -FLEX- (17. November 2010)

*NEID!!!!!**will auch*

Aber wie gesagt, VIEEL Spaß und mein Wunsch mit dem gutem Wetter scheint angekommen zu sein 

Naja, immerhin bestärkt mich das darin meinen Urlaub nächstes Jahr auf alle Fälle in Schlumpfwenien zu verbringen und die Soca-Trails zu rocken , mein Schwager hat da nämlich ein Haus...


----------



## fatz (17. November 2010)

na siehst du! geht doch mit den bildern. 


Cortina schrieb:


> Fatz, kam die Mail an?


jo! vielen dank!!!! muss mir grad noch die karte konvertieren, damit ich sie anschauen kann.


----------



## Cortina (18. November 2010)

@-FLEX- Ostwandlager Danke Euch und Danke für das schöne Wetter 



fatz schrieb:


> na siehst du! geht doch mit den bildern.



Neee geht eben nicht, hab heute kein einziges Bild wo ich drauf bin, außer als Schatten 









Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (18. November 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Neee geht eben nicht, hab heute kein einziges Bild wo ich drauf bin, außer als Schatten


aber der trail ist drauf und wie du aussiehst wissen wir eh. 
und versuch nicht eine genervte freundin fotografieren zu lassen. das wird nix.


----------



## CubePhil (18. November 2010)

@ barbarissima Das Ltd ist 2010 Jahrgang 
Gruß Phil


----------



## barbarissima (18. November 2010)

*@Cortina*
Die Bilder und die Gegend sind ein richtiger Genuss  Genau das Richtige, wenn man hier bei Winterwetter (gestern hat es fast den ganzen Tag geschneit  ) rumhängen muss


----------



## barbarissima (18. November 2010)

CubePhil schrieb:


> @ barbarissima Das Ltd ist 2010 Jahrgang
> Gruß Phil


 
Die Lackierung habe ich bei dir das erste Mal gesehen. Sieht aber echt klasse aus


----------



## blutbuche (19. November 2010)

...zu später stunde,  noch ein paar bildchen !!  gute nacht , ihr würf´ler !!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. November 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Die Lackierung habe ich bei dir das erste Mal gesehen. Sieht aber echt klasse aus


Ich habe diese im Frühjahr beim Kauf meines "Schwarzen" im Laden schon bewundert......und konnte mich lange, lange nicht entscheiden.  Letztlich ist es bei mir doch der Schwarze geworden.....aber um so schöner war jetzt das Wiedersehen der Farbkombi hier im Fred. 
Ach ja Bärbel - das mit der Couch und dem dahinter hervor kommen ist so eine Sache - das Bike wird bestimmt wieder mal schmutzig  und wer weiss  aber ich mühe mich immer  zu sein - versprochen.



blutbuche schrieb:


> ...zu später stunde, noch ein paar bildchen !!  gute nacht , ihr würf´ler !!!


 Ohhh - da hast Du die Würfler aber ganz ordentlich ins Bett geschickt - die schlafen ja scheinbar jetzt noch Alle. 

*Wider erwarten heute (fast) alles trocken!  Also Mittagsrunde statt Mittagsstunde *



*Schattenbilder sind ja hier gerade aktuell - auf der Hinrunde*



*Zwischendurch*



*auf dem Rückweg nach Hause*




So - hoffe einige Cube´ler schlafen heute auch nicht nur den ganzen Tag - und nach meiner heute noch anzutretenden Nachtschicht und dem anschließenden Ausheiern - finde ich zur morgigen Mittagsrunden- Motivation schöne Fotos/Beiträge hier vor..... Sonst geht lieber schon mal wieder hinter die Couch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (19. November 2010)

Also gut dann kriech ich auch mal hinter der Couch vor, damit du was zum gucken hast .

Mal ein kleiner Ausflug zur "Villa Haselburg"





zugegeben ein wenig baufällig und das "stille Örtchen" ist recht zugig





aber echt alt halt, so hat´s wohl mal ausgesehen





wen´s interessiert, es gibt auch eine Internetseite:
http://www.haselburg.de/index1.html

Achja und Luftlinie 2 Kilometer von zuhause entfernt steht dieses Gebäude, oder die Reste davon, die Front sieht noch am besten aus.





vielleicht kann sich der ein oder andere noch an die "Drombuschs" erinnern, die "Bundenmühle" war der Drehort für einen großteil der Aussenaufnahmen.


----------



## blutbuche (19. November 2010)

..oh ja ,  mit dem nervigen luuuudwisch ....


----------



## Cortina (19. November 2010)

Heut wars frisch auf dem Berg





und fast alles trocken





und fast alles fahrbar





sogar für Ago





aber eben nur FAST alles 




Grüße
Guido


----------



## blutbuche (19. November 2010)

schöne bilder , wieder mal - und wie ich dich um die froschhaut beneide .....


----------



## Cortina (19. November 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> schöne bilder , wieder mal - und wie ich dich um die froschhaut beneide .....



Danke Dir, habe eventl. noch eine Maushaut in grau übrig, fahr morgen früh noch mal nach Genua und schaue was noch so alles in der Gararge liegt.

@Bärbel ich freue mich jetzt auch schon auf den Schnee und hole sobald ich in Treviso bin die Tourenski raus, auch auf die Gefahr hin dass Spuri nun wieder einen Prügelanfall bekommt  (schnellhelmaufsetzt)

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Cortina (19. November 2010)

*delete*


----------



## blutbuche (19. November 2010)

mäusehäute  sind  auch gut ......


----------



## jan84 (19. November 2010)

Mäuseblasen? Gefüllte Mäuseblasen der ornischen Pinkelmaus?


----------



## fatz (19. November 2010)

welche sonst?


----------



## blutbuche (20. November 2010)

...alle  schon am  pennen ????... haaaallooooooooooooooo.. okay . dann gute nacht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (20. November 2010)

*die Bilder-Polizei pennt nie *


----------



## fatz (20. November 2010)

@bilderpolizei:
hast du eigentlich immer eine fotografierradlstaederastgabel dabei, oder suchst du dir die immer


----------



## beuze1 (20. November 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> @bilderpolizei:
> hast du eigentlich immer eine fotografierradlstaederastgabel dabei, oder suchst du dir die immer



*Ja klar, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen *
*eine fotografierradlstaederastgabel *


----------



## Sirrah73 (20. November 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Ja klar, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen *
> *eine fotografierradlstaederastgabel *



@Fatz und Beuze: Fatz, ich konnte zunächst mit dem Wort überhaupt nichts anfangen , bis ich dann das Teil von Beuze gesehen habt. Ich sehe schon, ihr versteht Euch blind ... musste da gerade echt lachen und spontan an die Muppetshow bzw. an Walldorf und Stadtler denken ... Da fehlt euch nur noch die Loge


----------



## Ostwandlager (20. November 2010)

*ja ja die Fotoständer...*


----------



## navpp (20. November 2010)

Ist das Foto jetzt gestellt oder gelegt?


----------



## momgarbe (20. November 2010)

des bild ist ja mal der hammer


----------



## Zippler (20. November 2010)

Sodele... Hallöchen erstmal 

Nach dem ich nun etwa 10 Jahre lang KEIN Fahrrad mehr hatte (damals diente noch ein 7-Gang Citybike 28Zoll) dachte ich mir, ich lege mir nun wieder eines zu.

Ein Gebrauchtes wollte ich mir nicht zu legen und SLX-Ausstattung wollte ich auch keines.

Somit musste nun ein Cube LTD CC 2011 Messebike her 

Zwar bin ich nun bisher nur 2 mal gefahren (das 3. mal folgt nachher), macht aber jedoch doch Spaß


----------



## navpp (20. November 2010)

Deine Fotos sprengen meinen Browser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zippler (20. November 2010)

ich werde sie gleich bearbeiten


----------



## Beorn (20. November 2010)

dito!

Aber ein schönes Radel! Und schon nach zwei Fahrten dreckig, so gehört sich das  Mach doch bitte mal ein Detailbild Deiner schwarzen XT-Kurbel, ich bin mir immer noch nicht einig, ob sie mir gefällt oder nicht.


----------



## m.rr (20. November 2010)

navpp schrieb:


> Deine Fotos sprengen meinen Browser



Panorama Cube - Cube Panorama 

is aber ein schönes Bike! 

Edit sagt: oh, sind ja schon kleiner


----------



## navpp (20. November 2010)

Danke fürs Fotoverkleinern! 

Ich steh auf meine silberne XT-Kurbel, auf meinem Rad sind leider zu viele Teile schwarz.


----------



## navpp (20. November 2010)

Das Radl ist super  Hol dir noch ein paar ordentliche Pedale, du wirst es nicht bereuen!


----------



## Zippler (20. November 2010)

Ein Foto der Kurbel werde ich nachher machen.

Derzeit sind nur die nötigsten Dinge dran, aber es kommen immer stückchenweise was dazu... Gestern ein SKS-Schutzblech für das Hinterrad geholt, eine Sigma HIRO für hinten heute über das I-Net 

MTB ist kein günstiges Hobby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zippler (20. November 2010)




----------



## Sirrah73 (20. November 2010)

Zippler schrieb:


> MTB ist kein günstiges Hobby



Das stimmt 

Und deshalb muss das Gerät auch genutzt werden.









Ehmm ... da fährt sie wieder weg wie der Brausewind ...









Heute hat meine Frau ganz alleine erstmals Kette und Kassette an ihrem Schwarzen Blitz gewechselt . Bin ich ganz stolz drauf. Wir sind ja noch nicht so die Werkstattprofis wie viele andere hier, aber jeder fängt ja mal klein an. Mal schauen was wir als nächstes auseinanderschrauben .

Viele Grüße aus Eschenhahn und viel Spaß beim Fahren


----------



## Zippler (20. November 2010)

> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/785885
> 
> ... Wir sind ja noch nicht so die Werkstattprofis wie viele andere hier, aber jeder fängt ja mal klein an....


 

Da könnt ihr schon was mehr wie ich


----------



## wiesi991 (20. November 2010)

kann ich nur so weitergeben  beim antrieb hörts bei mir auf...

und im vergleich zu anderen sportarten (besonders extremsportarten, was mtb ja laut versicherungen is  ) is es garnicht sooo teuer


----------



## horstling (20. November 2010)

Mein Selbstauslöser und ich:

10 Sekunden reichen oft nicht...






[/URL][/IMG]

Oder 10 Sekunden sind zu lang....






[/URL][/IMG]

Na ja,  Geht doch !!!






[/URL][/IMG]

Aber man kann ja alles lernen!


----------



## horstling (20. November 2010)

wiesi991 schrieb:


> und im vergleich zu anderen sportarten (besonders extremsportarten, was mtb ja laut versicherungen is  ) is es garnicht sooo teuer




Wooow!!!  Ich bin ein Extremsportler! 

Mein Sportgerät:






[/URL][/IMG]

War schön heute!


----------



## m.rr (20. November 2010)

Von mir auch zwei Bilder ...aber die Rumrennerei mit dem Selbstauslöser war mir zu anstrengend 









Grüße
M.


----------



## wiesi991 (20. November 2010)

horstling schrieb:


> Wooow!!!  Ich bin ein Extremsportler!
> 
> Mein Sportgerät:
> 
> ...



ja ich finds auch etwas zu pauschalisiert, sofern man nicht gerade im dirt, trial, freeride, downhill, etc-bereich unterwegs ist 

aber btt: was sind das für reifen auf deinem ams?


----------



## horstling (20. November 2010)

wiesi991 schrieb:


> aber btt: was sind das für reifen auf deinem ams?



Hab die Conti Speed King 2.2 drauf. Bin ganz zufrieden damit. Werde als nächstes die X-King´s probieren.


----------



## sepalot (20. November 2010)

Hallo @ all,

schön, dass man(n) und Frau noch aktiv sind . Habe gestern auch mal wieder die Zeit gefunden, das CUBE aus zu führen bzw. ne Kamera dabei gehabt. War mal unterwegs zum Schneeberg über den H-Weg über das Seehaus und Nußhardt.

"Unten" grün und oben am Seehaus angekommen zeigt sich schon der Schnee. Hält sich seit gut einer Woche hartnäckig auf den Gipfeln des Fichtelgebirges.







Aber das Seehaus ist ja bestens für den Winter gerüstet . CUBE hatte letzte Wintersaison ne Veranstaltung hier oben mit Schlitten
: http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs431.snc3/24848_354242612621_323916347621_3512184_8113464_n.jpg






Ist noch ein wenig ungewohnt der Untergrund.






Der Schneeberg - natürlich mit Schnee - wie solls anders sein 












Naja, dann gehts halt mal wieder zurück 






Ist ein cooler Freeride auf dem H-Weg zwischen dem Seehaus und dem Schneeberg. Aber um den Nußhardt und in der Nähe des Schneeberges gibt es mal große verblockte Teile - das geht so gut wie nicht - es sei denn, man ist ein guter Trialer .






Das Stück zwischen Nußhardt und Seehaus geht dafür voll ab ...






... yehaaaaaaaaa! 






Das Abschlussstück runter vom Seehaus geht kerzengerade den Berg runter - richtig schnell und mit Flow pur , dafür hats mich da noch so richtig auf den letzten Metern eingesaut, aber man will es ja nicht anders  ...






... "... ich bin so verschossen in deine Sommersprossen ..." auch wenn diese nicht von Dauer sind .






lg
sepalot

und lasst's noch schön krachen auf euren Bikes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (20. November 2010)

@Sepalot: Coole Bilder, hatt' schon die Fichtelgebirgsbilder vermisst.


----------



## Dämon__ (20. November 2010)

Das ist echt cool.


----------



## acid89 (20. November 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Das ist echt cool.


Ein wirklich sehr schönes Motiv


----------



## Pedal41 (20. November 2010)

Grüsse aus dem Schwarzwald !





[/URL

Freiburg
[URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/786053"]
	

Hier enden die Trails direkt in der Stadt.....



und auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch....



und runter.....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. November 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...ich freue mich jetzt auch schon auf den Schnee und hole sobald ich in Treviso bin die Tourenski raus, auch auf die Gefahr hin dass Spuri nun wieder einen Prügelanfall bekommt  (schnellhelmaufsetzt)


Na sagen wir mal so - es wird rein statistisch gesehen einfach die Zeit für den Schnee....mich regt das nun nicht mehr auf....die schönen Fotos haben mich sogar sehr unterhalten...


kubitix schrieb:


> Also gut dann kriech ich auch mal hinter der Couch vor, damit du was zum gucken hast


 Gut gemacht - genau wie alle Anderen die hier neue Super-Fotos gepostet haben! 


Zippler schrieb:


> Somit musste nun ein Cube LTD CC 2011 Messebike her


 Da sieht man mal wie tolerant es hier mittlerweile schon geworden ist - früher gab es noch einen Aufschrei wegen dem angebastelten Ständer  Aber im Gelände ist er nach wie vor einfach ein Risiko  Deine Entscheidung - sonst sehr gute Wahl !!! Glückwunsch 


horstling schrieb:


> Mein Selbstauslöser und ich...Aber man kann ja alles lernen!


Ja so fing ich auch an  bis ich die "Custom Timer" Funktion "C" bei meiner Kamera entdeckt habe....da kann man die Zeit und die Anzahl der Bilder unabhängig von den Voreinstelungen (2 & 10 sec) auswählen......seitdem passt es immer 
*Nach dem Wetterbericht musste man ja heute noch mal los *
*Also ging es südlich - in eine ehemaliges Braunkohlegebiet nach:*



*So tot wie der Bahnhof sind die ehemaligen Tagebaue - nur noch eine Kiesgrube gibt es hier....*



*Aber immerhin verdanken wir dem ehemaligen Braunkohle-Tagebau den heutigen "Helene-See"...(**ohne Foto!)als sommerliche Abkühlung hier in der Gegend....*
*Am Rande des Waldes fand ich überraschend ein Grab für verunglückte Bergleute...*



*Der Wald war irre durchzogen von ehemaligen Laufgräben und Schützenstellungen.....Zeugen einer längst vergangenen Zeit - als man die "Rote Armee" in Richtung Berlin an der Oder aufhalten wollte....*
*Mitten im Ort dagegen diese Infotafel .....*



*.... samt dieser alten Grubenbahn...*



*Auf dem Rückweg .... die Kirche in Lossow noch vom letzten Kriege gezeichnet...*


----------



## Gaz (20. November 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Na sagen wir mal so - es wird rein statistisch gesehen einfach die Zeit für den Schnee....mich regt das nun nicht mehr auf....die schönen Fotos haben mich sogar sehr unterhalten...
> 
> Gut gemacht - genau wie alle Anderen die hier neue Super-Fotos gepostet haben!
> 
> ...




Ich geh kaputt! Da ist ja Dreck an deinem Rad zu erahnnen.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. November 2010)

Gaz schrieb:


> Ich geh kaputt! Da ist ja Dreck an deinem Rad zu erahnnen.




 - naja Nachtschichten & Nebenhobbys fordern eben so ihren Tribut.... 
Und das Foto war auch noch vor dem Wald  Lasset Milde walten


----------



## kubitix (20. November 2010)

spuri gib´s zu, du benutzt das hier:

http://www.sprayonmud.de/


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. November 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


> spuri gib´s zu, du benutzt das hier:
> http://www.sprayonmud.de/


 Warum für etwas bezahlen - was man auch umsonst bekommen kann  Aber unter uns - hab ´ne Jahrespackung von dem Zeugs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (20. November 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Na sagen wir mal so - es wird rein statistisch gesehen einfach die Zeit für den Schnee....mich regt das nun nicht mehr auf....die schönen Fotos haben mich sogar sehr unterhalten...



Na dann, zwei hab ich noch.

Eine Super Woche in Ligurien ist zu Ende und heut sind wir nach Hause nach Treviso gefahren, hier ist es kalt aber leider schneit es nicht (eigentlich schneit es nie in Treviso )





































Kati, ich trag "Deine" Jacke in Ehren 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Tintera (20. November 2010)

@ Cortina
Das Zählen müssen wir aber noch mal üben...


----------



## fatz (20. November 2010)

@guido:
will ago nochmal hin? hab mein maedel noch nicht so recht ueberzeugen koennen. die hat im moment 
den trailkoller. ich brauch das wort nur sagen....


----------



## Sirrah73 (20. November 2010)

@Cortina: Hmmmm, ein Traum was Du / ihr da fahrt .


----------



## blutbuche (21. November 2010)

@zippler : ...doch , da gibts immmer noch kritik ... mach den doofen ständer ab - gehört nicht an ein sportgerät und kann bei einer normalen mtb benutzung sogar gefährlich werden ... greez , k.  p.s. schönes bike hast du !!!


----------



## Cortina (21. November 2010)

Tintera schrieb:


> @ Cortina
> Das Zählen müssen wir aber noch mal üben...


Der Rotwein sorry aber der Rotwein vernebelt die Sinne 



fatz schrieb:


> @guido:
> will ago nochmal hin? hab mein maedel noch nicht so recht ueberzeugen koennen. die hat im moment den trailkoller. ich brauch das wort nur sagen....


Dahin schon, zudem der Agriturismo und die Region super schön sind aber die ein oder andere Strecke würde Sie mit Sicherheit nicht mehr mitfahren.



Sirrah73 schrieb:


> @Cortina: Hmmmm, ein Traum was Du / ihr da fahrt .


Danke Dir, kann die Ecke nur empfehlen wer mal was ganz anderes machen möchte z.B. einen Traillehrgang.....ups....sorry fatz, da wars wieder das böse Wort 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jengo78 (21. November 2010)

Habe nun auch ein Cube!!Geht ab wie Schmitt`s Katze!
Irgendwie stören mich ein wenig die Decals,bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich mir die Mühe machen soll,die Decals runter zu machen
Was meint Ihr?Habe mal den LRS vom Fully drauf gemacht,besser?


----------



## Zippler (21. November 2010)

@spurhalter

Ich würe gerne wissen, wie deine Speichenrefletoren befestigt werden. Mich würden sie interessieren und so wie das bei Dir aussieht, werden die wohl unter "Spannung" reingeklippt. Liege ich da richtig?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. November 2010)

Zippler schrieb:


> ...werden die wohl unter "Spannung" reingeklippt. Liege ich da richtig?


Ich glaube die Dinger nennen sich auch Speichen-Clips. Und wie der Name schon sagt - werden die einfach angehalten und dann mit ganz leichtem Druck auf den Stick einfach über die Speiche geschoben, also "eingeklickt". Geht rasch, schnell & viel Spannung ist da nicht zu überwinden. 
Im Herbst gibt es die Dinger regelmässig für wenig Geld (ich glaube 5,99) im 60er Pack bei LIDL (wenn da das ganze Fahrradzeugs angeboten wird) Falls Du nicht solange warten magst - gibt es die nur mal so zum Beispiel auch hier: 
http://www.karstadt.de/3M/Speichenreflektoren-SekuClip/p/?pid=3124738
Oder sicher noch 1 Mill. mal woanders im Netz!  Musst nur immer schön gucken - wie viele für den angebotenen Preis enthalten sind - das schwankt ganz schön, mal 8 ,mal 12, mal 16 - dann wieder 60 oder 72 - also aufpassen & richtig vergleichen!


----------



## Zippler (21. November 2010)

Danke für die Antwort.

Ja, ich habe vorhin mal im Internet nach Ihnen gschaut. Aber auch über ihre Unwucht gelesen. Frage mich nur, welche Unwucht. Unwucht könnte nur auftreten, wenn ich jede 3. oder 4. Speiche damit bestücke.

ebay -> Marke 3M -> 75 Stück -> 17,99 Euro mit StVZO


----------



## m.rr (21. November 2010)

jengo78 schrieb:


> Habe nun auch ein Cube!!Geht ab wie Schmitt`s Katze!
> Irgendwie stören mich ein wenig die Decals,bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich mir die Mühe machen soll,die Decals runter zu machen
> Was meint Ihr?Habe mal den LRS vom Fully drauf gemacht,besser?



Schönes Reaction!!! 
Das ist Geschmacksache mit den Decals, mit sieht's "verspielter" und ohne "böser" aus 
Ich hoffe, Du hast nicht so viel Ärger mit den Ryde XMB Laufrädern wie ich. Erst haben die Speichen lange und lautstark geknackt, Nachzentrieren hat (natürlich) geholfen, dann hat der Freilauf geknirscht und gehakelt. Einige der Lager waren auch sehr schnell im Eimer. Die sind ja jetzt auf sehr vielen Cubes als "Erstausstattung" drauf *grusel*

Grüße
M.


----------



## navpp (21. November 2010)

Die XMB Rydes sind leider wirklich absoluter Müll! Und das sagt jemand, der 6 Jahre lang mit Deore/ZAC2000 Billigrädern unterwegs war und sie trotz eingelaufener Naben und nicht mehr wegzentrierbaren Schlägen noch heute in der Stadtschlampe fährt. Mit dem Krampf tut sich Cube leider nichts Gutes.

Vll. hast du aber auch Glück, die Dinger dürften beii manchen ja auch ganz gut funktionieren -> hohe Fertigungstoleranzen und kaum Qualitätssicherung nehm ich an. 

Ansonsten schönes Reaction!  Hatt auch gerne eines!


----------



## jengo78 (21. November 2010)

Ich glaube ich werde mal die Decals runter machen!!
Werde die Lager auch mal auseinanderbauen und gescheit Einstellen.
Sind das Konuslager?


----------



## DaKe (21. November 2010)

Wir waren bei dem Wetter heute auch mal wieder , wie jeden Sonntag unterwegs !!









Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Pedal41 (21. November 2010)

Gruesse aus dem Schwarzwald..........
im Hintergrund der Feldberg 1493m



da drüben der Kandel 1243m




und wieder runter in die Nebelsuppe.......


----------



## nen (21. November 2010)

Dem Schlechtwetter entgegen, begleitet von der Stubaitalbahn.











An Bergisel und Brennerautobahn vorbei wieder zurück. 



(böses Reaction)





Das weckt schon Vorfreude auf die Vierschanzentournee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (21. November 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

man, war das heute frisch. Hat uns aber natürlich nicht abgehalten ein wenig die AMS zu bewegen.

Hier ein wenig Trailspaß auf der Hohen Kanzel, gleich bei uns ums Eck. Ansonsten halten wir die Runden momentan etwas kürzer. Man muss sich ja erstmal an die Kälte gewöhnen .













Viele Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Zippler (21. November 2010)

@ Blutbuche:

Ständer entfernen? Hm, nur ungern, auch wenn ich selbst schon gemerkt habe, dass ich mit der Ferse desöfteren daran streife... jedoch nutze ich das Bike natürlich auch, um ins Studio zu fahren. Da brauche ich einen Ständer


----------



## Pedal41 (21. November 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> man, war das heute frisch. Hat uns aber natürlich nicht abgehalten ein wenig die AMS zu bewegen.
> 
> ...


an die Kälte gewöhnen,mit kurzer Hose ?????   

Grüsse,


----------



## blutbuche (21. November 2010)

@zippler : ...du kannst an einem stein oder einem ast - oder einer wurzel hängenbleiben und es kann echt bös´enden ... ausserdem siehts kacke aus ... du wirst kein mtb finden , was normal genutzt wird , wa s einen ständer hat . zum ins studio - oder  zum einkaufen - fahren , würd´ich dann ein anderes fahrrad  nehmen .... ausserdem braucht man eigentlich nie einen ständer ,  man  kann sein bike auch -  vorsichtig- anlehnen - und VOR dem studio würd´ichs eh nicht steh´n lassen - da steht es nämlich sicher nicht lang ... nimms lieber mit rein .- greez - k.


----------



## m.rr (21. November 2010)

hab heute mal wieder ne Tour in die Ausläufer des Spessarts gemacht.




vorbei am Staudinger




und Seligenstadt




rein ins "Mittelgebirge"

















Grüße
Michael


----------



## sepalot (21. November 2010)

War heute mal auf der Kössaine. Oben angekommen, der Gipfel im Nebel. Heute aber kein Schnee, sondern Raureif. Dafür war die gefühlte Temperatur tiefer als auf dem Schneeberg.


















Wenn man sich hier rauf verausgabt hat, kann man sich hier oben natürlich stärken oder Mut antrinken für die kniffeligen Downhills. Ich nahm heute aber den Expressway nach unten - nix schweres aber mit ordentlich Flow und was für Speedjunks .






Auf dem Weg nach unten, kommt man an den alten Steinbrüchen mit den Schutzunterständen vorbei.






Am Pfalzbrunnen vorbei.


















So und nun noch gar nach Waldershof, wo der heutige Tag endete. Hier kommen die CUBE's her...






... der Hauptsitz der Fa. CUBE Bicycles Pendling System GmbH & Co. KG - Ludwig-Hüttner-Straße 5-7 - 95679 Waldershof.






Aufm Downhill kam mir doch auch gleich ein Hanzz entgegen - die Kössaine ist einfach zu nah an Waldershof und somit total CUBE-Verseucht .

So, und jetzt seit ihr wieder dran !






lg
sepalot


----------



## m.rr (21. November 2010)

sepalot schrieb:


>


wow, tolles Bild!

Im Spessart war's erheblich milder, war auch nur 400 m hoch 
Is'n "raues" Klima da bei Euch 
Interessant, das mit dem Cube Hauptsitz.
Grüße
Michael


----------



## clemestino (21. November 2010)

CUBE on tour in südfrankreich!! 
  stereo ab in den koffer

 und dann ab auf die trails








grüße aus ceret!


----------



## Finn H. (21. November 2010)

> CUBE on tour in südfrankreich!!



will auch! wie warm hastes denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemestino (21. November 2010)

untenim tal schöne 15 grad. aber aufm berg nur um die 6 mit starkem wind.


----------



## blutbuche (21. November 2010)

südfrankreich ist ein geiles revier zum biken !!! so um collioure rum z.b. isses total schön . muss ich mich  auch mal wieder hin  aufmachen ... nächstes jahr    schönen abend , k.


----------



## Comp (21. November 2010)

Grüße, 
mein Cube nach 1er Stunde wienern  


 

steht übrigends zum Verkauf 

schönen Abend noch
Danny


----------



## m.rr (21. November 2010)

jengo78 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werde mal die Decals runter machen!!
> Werde die Lager auch mal auseinanderbauen und gescheit Einstellen.
> Sind das Konuslager?



gibt hier jede Menge darüber im Forum:
z.B.:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=363027

noch mehr mit der Suchfunktion. Ich glaube, man sollte da nicht allzu viel Energie einstecken, leider ...wollte es erst auch nicht glauben! 

Ich würde sie erst mal fahren und wenn's net mehr geht, was anders beschaffen


----------



## Cortina (21. November 2010)

Pedal41 schrieb:


> an die Kälte gewöhnen,mit kurzer Hose ?????    Grüsse,



Hardcore, oben warm und unten kalt aber Sirrah ist ja scheinbar viel im Flieger unterwegs da ist man kalte Haxen gewohnt 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Sirrah73 (21. November 2010)

Pedal41 schrieb:


> an die Kälte gewöhnen,mit kurzer Hose ?????
> Grüsse,


Ei jo, die Beine sind ja auch nicht kalt - die Knie vielleicht ein bisschen.

@Cortina: He he, ja im Flieger bist Du irgendwann viel gewohnt . Bei uns waren es heute 2 °C, aber nach einigen Uphills war es mir dann doch oben rum warm. An der Platte gab es dann die obligatorische Rindswurst und Kinderpunsch . Ich war allerdings froh eine 2. Garnitur Unterhemd / Langarmshirt dabei gehabt zu haben. Das pausieren / stehen dort im vollgeschwitzen Zustand ... sehr kühl .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -FLEX- (21. November 2010)

Joa, an den Beinen wird mir auch nich kalt.
Könnte problemlos im tiefsten Winter mit kurzen Hosen rumlaufen...


----------



## Bymike (21. November 2010)

Comp schrieb:


> Grüße,
> mein Cube nach 1er Stunde wienern
> 
> 
> ...




Alleine beim Anblick der Sattelstellung krieg ich unterlaibsschmerzen


----------



## jengo78 (21. November 2010)

m.rr schrieb:


> gibt hier jede Menge darüber im Forum:
> z.B.:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=363027
> 
> ...



Habe die Decals ganz easy abziehen können.War echt verblüfft,die gingen alle an einem Stück ab
Bei meinen DT Swiss vom Stumjumper war es sehr schwer,da hab ich bestimmt ein 1/2 Std. gebraucht.
Ich fahre die Teile bis sie hinüber sind und dann schau ich mal weiter.

Gruß


----------



## blutbuche (21. November 2010)

@comp : ..ja , wundere  mich auch , warum du den sattel mit der  nase nach oben gebogen hast ...


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2010)

zwar kein Cube zu sehen (nur ein Cubefahrer ) ... aber Bilder vom gestrigen Fondueabend zum Winterpokal  mit anschliessender Singletrailabfahrt durch den dunkelen Wald 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7770693&postcount=48


----------



## beuze1 (22. November 2010)

Ja muss das den schon wieder sein..


----------



## barbarissima (22. November 2010)

*@mzaskar*
Na hoffentlich ging es auf dem Heimweg mehr bergab als bergauf 

*@beuze*
Das musst du positiv sehen: Endlich kein Wandererslalom mehr und endlich hören wir wieder das beruhigende Surren der Spikes  Wie mir das gefehlt hat 

Und im übrigen: Schön, dass ihr trotz Sauwetter nach wie vor so schöne Bilder postet  Von mir gibt es leider nix dieses WE


----------



## Dämon__ (22. November 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Ja muss das den schon wieder sein..



*Ich hätte auch lieber 365 Tage Sommer.*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. November 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Schön, dass ihr trotz Sauwetter nach wie vor so schöne Bilder postet ....


Noch ging es aber Tendenz ist eher abnehmend. 
Und von Spuri auf dem Kettler wird es hier wohl eher keine geben. 
Aber die momentane "Sauwetterlage" muss ja irgendwann weichen - entweder richtig schönem Winterwetter (trocken + kalt) oder eben dann dem Frühling  Spikes werde ich hier jedenfalls nicht aufziehen...steht in den Breitengraden wohl nicht zwingend im richtigen Preis/Leistungsverhältniss  Es sei denn, der Winter wird wie der Letzte  - aber an diesen Wahnsinn möchte ich besser gar nicht glauben. 

@beuze - Brötchen holen wird ganz schön bitter in der nächsten Zeit - vielleicht lohnt der Wechsel auf Müsli oder Cornflakes 

*An diesem Tag vor 1-2 Wochen dachte ich noch - der Winter ist weit weg *


----------



## nen (22. November 2010)

*@Schnee*
Ja endlich! 
Cube in den Keller, Stöckli raufholen 

Oh-Oh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







*duck und weg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (22. November 2010)

bei uns ist es schon Saukalt...


----------



## dusi__ (22. November 2010)

jetzt wisst ihr bescheid, jetzt muss ne neue waffe her  






Nur da hat noch jemand anderes was gegen


----------



## blutbuche (22. November 2010)

...hier regnets bei 4 grad - auch nicht doll ....brrrr .


----------



## Cortina (22. November 2010)

nen schrieb:


> *@Schnee*
> Ja endlich!
> Cube in den Keller, Stöckli raufholen
> 
> ...



Am Samstag gehts endlich los, 
und ich scheiß mir vor Freud schon in die Hos'

Bei den 5 Torri hats fett geschneit,
die Tourenski stehen schon bereit,

Auch wenns dem Spuri gar nicht passt
und er den Schnee auch noch so hasst.

Grüße
Guido



Duck und weg


----------



## Pedal41 (22. November 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ei jo, die Beine sind ja auch nicht kalt - die Knie vielleicht ein bisschen.
> 
> ich habs lieber warm um meine Beinchen..... 3 Grad nasskalt, gestern waren meine Füsse trotz Überschuhe Eisig !!!!!!
> 
> bin ich jetzt ein Weichei


----------



## Finn H. (22. November 2010)

dusi schrieb:


> jetzt wisst ihr bescheid, jetzt muss ne neue waffe her
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is das in Rauris Österreich?


----------



## dusi__ (22. November 2010)

kann ich nicht sagen, hab das bild von der homepage des herstellers.


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. November 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> und ich scheiß mir vor Freud schon in die Hos'


Gut das es noch kein Geruchsinternet gibt .


----------



## fatz (23. November 2010)

ihr seid baeh!! alle beide! ab in die ecke und schaemen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viki (23. November 2010)

War am Sonntag auch mal mit meinem Würfel im Hildesheimer Wald unterwegs und hab auch mal die Sau raus gelassen mein Würfel fühlte sich richtig wohl man sah es im auch an durfte sich vorher nich Dreckig machen 
Bild 1 vor der Tour 
Bild 2 nach der Tour

Ich sah übrigens nach der Tour ähnlich aus wie mein Cube


----------



## kubitix (23. November 2010)

So es ist soweit, der Winter ist da!

Heute die ersten Spuren im Schnee gezogen. Na gut, für Alpine Verhältnisse ist das natürlich ein bizzl wenig.




Vorteil: unter der Woche wird es jetzt im Wald schon sehr ruhig. Heute ist mir das erste mal wirklich absolut niemand begegnet, und das 3 Stunden lang.

Auch am "Kaiserturm" war der Trail völlig verlassen.




Der Heimweg ging dann über "Wildweibchenstein" http://www.zurfreiheit.de/wildweiber.htm

und die Ruine Rodenstein.












Hey laß mich bloß nicht hier





So und zum Schluß noch was aus dem Archiv, der nächste Frühling kommt bestimmt und da darf man sich drauf freuen.


----------



## barbarissima (23. November 2010)

Respekt Kubitix  Hier sieht es zwar genau so aus, aber mir war es heute doch zu nasskalt, um mich aufs Bike zu schwingen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. November 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Respekt Kubitix  Hier sieht es zwar genau so aus, aber mir war es heute doch zu nasskalt, um mich aufs Bike zu schwingen


 Ja das trifft es auf den Punkt. Respekt & Dank an Kubitix für Tour und Fotos  Hier bei uns ist es auch einfach nur permanent windig, nass + eklig.  
Da wünscht man sich ja fast schon Schnee  - aber auch nur, wenn im Gegenzug dafür Wind & Nässe verschwinden würden. 



Cortina schrieb:


> Am Samstag gehts endlich los, und ich scheiß mir vor Freud schon in die Hos'...


 
@cortina
Du hast im Schnee so Deinen Spass,
hier ist es leider Feucht und Nass.

Klick Deinen Schuh schnell in die Bindung,
Tourenski - schöne Erfindung.

Saust Du wie wild den Berg hinab,
hängst Du den "Pu...geruch" noch ab!

Doch für die Seilbahn, so mein Tipp,
nimm besser "frische Hosen" mit!!!


----------



## beuze1 (23. November 2010)

> *spurhalter;* Brötchen holen wird ganz schön bitter in der nächsten Zeit





barbarissima schrieb:


> Hier sieht es zwar genau so aus, aber mir war es heute doch zu nasskalt, um mich aufs Bike zu schwingen



*Ja, Brötchen gabs auch keine..*


----------



## blutbuche (23. November 2010)

@kunitix : das raubvogelbild ist hammmer !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.rr (23. November 2010)

hab grad mal was "ausprobiert"


----------



## mzaskar (24. November 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Am Samstag gehts endlich los,
> und ich scheiß mir vor Freud schon in die Hos'
> 
> Bei den 5 Torri hats fett geschneit,
> ...




Wird auch Zeit ..... Bin im Januar in corvara


----------



## barbarissima (24. November 2010)

*@m.rr*
Sieht gut aus


----------



## kubitix (24. November 2010)

@blutbuche

Ist ein Sakerfalke. Leider hat beim verkleinern für´s Forum mit Irfanview, der Algorithmus fürs Nachschärfen bei Größenanpassung versagt. Hab ich gestern nicht drauf geachtet. Die Aufnahme ist ein bizzl überschärft, schön wenn es trotzdem gefällt.


----------



## kubitix (24. November 2010)

@m.rr

Moinsen,

ich denke mal du möchtest Meinungen hören? 

@Bilderpolizei, Beitrag hat ja auch mit einem Bild zu tun, also bitte nicht

zur Sache, mir ist die Tontrennung zu extrem, denn Regler nicht ganz so weit aufziehen. Denn, durch die Bildgestaltung gehen jetzt teilweise Gebäudekanten im laubbedeckten Waldboden unter. Es muß auch nicht jedes Bild den Regeln des goldenen Schnitts entsprechen, das Cube vor der Tür stört mich aber schon. Vor dem linken Fenster plaziert, mit Fahrtrichtung rechts (entspricht unserer Lesegewohnheit) wirkt es wahrscheinlich stimmiger.


----------



## horstling (24. November 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


> @m.rr
> 
> Moinsen,
> 
> ...



Hallo!

Kubitix spricht mir aus der Seele. Es ist immer schwer und subjektiv, Experimente zu bewerten, aber mit dem Standort des Cube hat Er 100% recht. Ich würde gern das Original sehen.


----------



## m.rr (24. November 2010)

Hi, ich zieh schon mal den Kopf ein, weil uns die Bilderpolizei bestimmt gleich einen Überzieht  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Das Original ist hier weiter unten in nem anderen Beitrag von mir zu sehen. (Bzw. zusammen mit noch ner anderen Version hier in meinem Album.) Als ich das bearbeitete Bild heute wieder gesehen habe, dachte ich mir gleich: "Weniger wäre mehr gewesen". Zur Bildaufteilung: So was kommt halt dabei raus wenn man aus nem geknipsten Bild "mehr" machen will  hat jedenfalls Spaß gemacht 

@Bärbel: danke


----------



## Tintera (24. November 2010)

Irgendwie enden meine Lieblingstrails derzeit alle unter Wasser....


----------



## blutbuche (24. November 2010)

@m.rr

..mir gefällts gut 
..und die von tintera sind auch super !


----------



## Beorn (24. November 2010)

Das ist aber viel Wasser!

Da müsste man auf die Ocker zum paddeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tintera (24. November 2010)

Ich wollte nur die Bilderpolizei beschwichtigen...
Bei meiner Runde nehme ich oft die 5 Talsperren in der nähe mit und im Moment gibt es dort sehr viel Wasser...




...ist an der rappbode...nix mit Oker...

kurz darauf schlug das Wetter um und jetzt haben wir 15 cm reinen Schneematsch....


----------



## barbarissima (24. November 2010)

*


Tintera schrieb:







Irgendwie enden meine Lieblingstrails derzeit alle unter Wasser....
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 
*Bei so ner Aktion habe ich im Sommer mal meine Felgen geflutet  Habe mich noch gewundert, warum ich danach so schlecht den Berg hoch gekommen bin


----------



## beuze1 (24. November 2010)

Tintera schrieb:


> *Ich wollte nur die Bilderpolizei beschwichtigen*



*Hey Du da..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gut gemacht..*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. November 2010)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> bei uns ist es schon Saukalt...


 Bei uns auch - die Freude darüber deshalb, weil der Frost (heute -2° C) die Pampe auf den Wegen hier endlich gefrieren lies.
Daher heute bei Sonne!!! endlich wieder mal Biken, leider durch die Spätschicht (muss gleich los ) zeitlich begrenzt.....aber immerhin sind es etwas über 25 km geworden.....besser als indoor zu Kettlern.
 Von mir aus, könnte es nun einfach so kalt & trocken bleiben  bis zum Frühjahr - den Schnee gönne ich großherzig den (Rand-)Bergbewohnern 
Auf geht´s!



Alles schön "hart" gefroren - und endlich keine Pampe mehr!



Wieder einer der "stillgelegten" Bahnhöfe hier in der Gegend



Weiter einfach der Nase nach....



Winterlich......überfroren sind die Pfützen der letzten Tage



Ich wäre soo gerne noch ein biss´l gefahren....aber es musste nach einer guten Stunde dann leider zurück nach Hause gehen.....




Naja ich hoffe es gibt noch einige dieser Tage in diesem Winter....die Klamotten machen jedenfalls gut mit - und die Unterhelmmütze ersetzt prima das Bufftuch am Schädel......feine Sache so ein Windstopper-Zeugs.....
Hoffe einige von Euch konnten das Wetter nutzen !!! - oder es hält sich bis zum Wochenende  Ach ja - noch ein "Tagestipp"...500,- Euro Rabatt ist doch i.O. - vielleicht kennt Ihr jemanden......der noch sucht!
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a15779/ams-pro-rx.html


----------



## m.rr (25. November 2010)

Sauregurkenzeit-Bilder  













Das arme Stereo heute mal wieder 20 Km zur Arbeit und wieder zurück geprügelt, macht auch beim "urbanen Biken" Spaß , d.h. es muss, hab' mein Hardtail verkauft... 


Grüße
M.


----------



## LittleBoomer (25. November 2010)

dito !





Grüße
M.


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. November 2010)

Sauregurkenzeitbilder sind auch gut... aber Spuri hält gut eingepackt die Stellung . Da werd ich schon ganz kribbelig aufs Wochenende .


----------



## fatz (26. November 2010)

@m.rr
was sind das fuer naben?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. November 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Sauregurkenzeitbilder sind auch gut... aber Spuri hält gut eingepackt die Stellung . Da werd ich schon ganz kribbelig aufs Wochenende .


 Bei uns hat es nun auch angefangen alles einzuschneien.....
Ach ja und zum Thema "gut eingepackt". Wollte ja eigentlich die hier empfohlene Gore Tool III Jacke in Grün/Schwarz (pasend zum AMS ) erwerben.....allerdings ist die ja nicht ganz preiswert .
Da bin ich dann doch lieber hier schwach geworden:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a40025/countdown-windstopper-soft-shell-jacke-azur-blau.html
Müsste am Samstag ankommen - bin schon supi gespannt auf die Jacke. Wäre meine erste mit Winsstopper-Softshell, wobei ich sagen muss - die "normalen" Softshell habe bislang auch ganz gute Dienste geleistet: Und mit blauen Jacken habe ich ja auch schon Erfahrung. 
PS: Das AMS ist wieder 200,- Euro teurer geworden.....war halt "nur" als Tagesangebot!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (26. November 2010)

@spuri:
hab ein paar softshells mit und ohne windstopper. bei denen mit membran merk ich deutlich,
dass der dampf nicht so gut rausgeht. die liebste ist mit die hagloefs viper. ist zwar recht 
duenn (ich zieh lieber was drunter) und trotz ohne membran sehr winddicht. ausserdem hat 
sie eine kapuze.


----------



## m.rr (26. November 2010)

@fatz:

http://www.veltec.de/main.php?kat=6&skat=190


----------



## horstling (26. November 2010)

@ m.rr

Die Räder interessieren mich auch! Bringen mir 200 g Vorteil zu meinen
  ( siehe hier für die Bilderpolizei )





[/URL][/IMG]

Und meine Felgen haben nur 19 mm.


----------



## blutbuche (26. November 2010)

@spuri : ..in blau ???hmmmm?????


----------



## MartinSR (26. November 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Bei uns hat es nun auch angefangen alles einzuschneien.....
> Ach ja und zum Thema "gut eingepackt". Wollte ja eigentlich die hier empfohlene Gore Tool III Jacke in Grün/Schwarz (pasend zum AMS ) erwerben.....allerdings ist die ja nicht ganz preiswert .
> Da bin ich dann doch lieber hier schwach geworden:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a40025/countdown-windstopper-soft-shell-jacke-azur-blau.html
> ...



Hey, ich bin derzeit auch auf der Suche nach ner Jacke. Hauptsächlich für die Übergangszeit im Frühjahr und Herbst bzw. für windige Sommertage. 
Der Fahrradhändler meines Vertrauens hat mir die Gore Phantom empfohlen, allerdings ist da ja ein Trikot quasi integriert. Das stört mich ein wenig, da ich die Jacke möglichst wenig waschen möchte, was bei einer "Next-to-skin" Jacke wahrscheinlich nicht so klug wäre 

Deshalb meine Frage: für welche Jahreszeit ist die Jacke gedacht, wie würdest du das ganze einschätzen?

An alle: Welche Jacken von Gore (Händler hat nur Gore) würdet ihr für den o.g. Zeitraum empfehlen?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. November 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @spuri : ..in blau ???hmmmm?????


  War mir bei dem Preis echt wurscht 
Schon eher stutzig macht mich der Beitrag von fatz....war nämlich mit den "normalen" Softshell auch ganz gut zufrieden - aber hier wurde speziell die mit Windstopper sooo angepriesen. 
Aber denke für den Preis ist es Wurscht - ob normale Softshell oder mit Windstopper  und ob blau, grün, weiß, gelb...........und zur allergrößten Schande könnte ich zurück senden 
Werde ich aber nicht  wegen der Farbe 
Sonst alles ganz doll weiss hier draussen.....bei uns 

@martin: Wenn man die Countdown Jacke googelt kamen auch andere Händler ins Spiel - die so "Einsatzzeiten" ausgewiesen hatten.
Da stand bei der Tool 3 (die hier sehr gepriesen wurde) was von Übergang (kühl) - bis Winter (kalt) mit dem Zusatz bei enstprechender Unterwäsche.....die Countdown war so ähnlich - wurde aber als noch "wärmer" eingestuft. Denke also bei der verlinkten Jacke an Kühle bis kalte Tage.....Ganz gut erkennen kann man das immer da, wo der komplette Aufbau der Jacke (also auch Innenleben) beschrieben bzw. abgebildet ist. Alles mit Fleece innen ist dann nach meiner Erfahrung schon etwas zu warm für 8-12°.
Da tun es "dünnere" Softshell oder andere Bike(wind)jacken besser. Aber unter 8° kann man schon was mit den Teilen anfangen.....es ist ja auch noch sehr viel mit der Unterwäsche "darunter" zu regulieren....1-2 Schichten, lang-kurz, angerauht-dünner usw.
SEHE GERADE - DIE SELBER REDEN HIER VON ÜBERGANGSZEIT - aber wie gesagt, alles relativ und neben dem bereits gesagten ist die "Wohlfühltemperatur" wohl auch bei jedem Anders.... ;-) Für Deine Zwecke denke ich Finger weg von Countdown & Tool.
da vielleicht doch eher diese:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k9...p-off-windstopper-jacke-steel-grey-black.html
Habe aber selbst keine Erfahrungen mit dem Teil, aber scheint Deinem Einsatzzweck laut Beschreibung und Bilder (abnehmbaren Ärmel usw.) sehr gut zu enstprechen..... und vielleicht fährt die ja einer hier????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.rr (26. November 2010)

Schnell ein Bild von heut' Morgen.
Von der Frankfurter "Skyline" sind nur ein paar Lichter im Nebel zu sehen. Rechts hinter der Brücke die Baustelle der Europäischen Zentralbank........






Grüße
M.


----------



## blutbuche (26. November 2010)

..hier in der wetterau schneist zum ersten mal !! ...


----------



## kubitix (26. November 2010)

MartinSR schrieb:


> An alle: Welche Jacken von Gore (Händler hat nur Gore) würdet ihr für den o.g. Zeitraum empfehlen?



Hallo Martin,

ich trage unter anderem die Tools III und bin mit der Jacke super zufrieden. Für die Übergangszeit ist sie aber zu warm.

Es gibt von Gore auch das Trikot Alp-X III das passt für mein Kälteempfinden recht gut, ich habe allerdings immer ein Unterhemd drunter. Wenn es wie jetzt mit den Temperaturen in den minus Bereich geht trage ich Tools und Alp auch übereinander, beide haben einen Reißverschluß und können bei Bedarf (bergauf) auch mal schnell geöffnet werden.
Guckst du (nur als Beispiel)
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekle...X-III-Thermo-Jersey-gruen-schwarz::31417.html


----------



## fatz (26. November 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> War mir bei dem Preis echt wurscht
> Schon eher stutzig macht mich der Beitrag von fatz....war nämlich mit den "normalen" Softshell auch ganz gut zufrieden - aber hier wurde speziell die mit Windstopper sooo angepriesen.


ganz ehrlich, ich hab eine softshell von mammut (mit membran und etwas dicker, eher zum tourengehen),
eine gore (aehnlich der von dir verlinkten nur mit abzippaermeln) und die hagloefs
vipper II (duenn und ohne membran, [edith sagt: mit kapuze]). zum radeln hab ich nur noch letztere an, die
anderen sind mir zu "dampfig". nicht, dass es richtig schlimm ist, aber die hagloefs ist
einfach angenehmer und wind geht da auch keiner durch.


----------



## Dämon__ (26. November 2010)

Wie spuri schon schrieb sind die Empfindungen bei jedem anders auch das Label ist heute fast egal wichtig ist das sie angenehm sitzt und eng anliegende Bündchen hat und vor allem einen hohen Kragen was nicht wirklich viele haben


----------



## beuze1 (27. November 2010)

*Bilder-Polizei*





*Samstag,27.11.2010 11:00
keine Ausreden mehr jetzt,
raus und Bilder machen.*


----------



## blutbuche (27. November 2010)

...morgen - schneebilder !!


----------



## Cube09 (27. November 2010)

Leute jetzt gibts erstmal eine Runde Bilder von der Kösseine 
War ne super Sache, jedoch war die Abfahrt sowas von ******** kalt


----------



## m.rr (27. November 2010)

das sieht wirklich kalt aus. 
...hier "unten" ist der Schnee schon wieder weg.


----------



## Focusracer (27. November 2010)

Geil 

Sag mal, was hast du für eine lampe, vorene drauf?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (27. November 2010)

@Cube09

schöne Stimmungsbilder und zum Glück hat dein LTD auch ein paar rote Stellen, dann hast du im Falle eines Sturzes wenigstens eine Chance. (auf´s Wiederfinden).

Wie m.rr schon geschrieben hat, die Frankfurter da unten im Tal, wohnen schon wieder im grünen. Bei uns hier in den Hochlagen sieht es natürlich anders aus, das Frankfurter grün war von der "Weißen Rübe aus im Dunst zu erkennen.

So gings mal los




Im Wald is net kalt




awer rutschisch uffpasse




sieht doch schon ganz vorweihnachtlich aus


----------



## m.rr (27. November 2010)

@ Focusracer: meinst Du mich?
die hier: 

http://www1.hibike.de/shop/product/...pe-inkl-Akku-Ladegeraet-und-kurzem-Kabel.html


----------



## Dämon__ (27. November 2010)

Bei uns ist es jetzt auch kälter geworden ist aber immer noch sehr matschig, hoffentlich bleibt es frostig.







Das Bild ist extra für beuze1


----------



## beuze1 (27. November 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Bilder-Polizei*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Samstag,27.11.2010 18:00
keine Ausreden mehr jetzt,
wo sind Eure Bilder.*

*Bei angenehmen -2° erst mal hoch




Um dann die Abfahrt,




Ins Argental zu genießen.


*


----------



## Focusracer (27. November 2010)

m.rr schrieb:


> @ Focusracer: meinst Du mich?
> die hier:
> 
> http://www1.hibike.de/shop/product/...pe-inkl-Akku-Ladegeraet-und-kurzem-Kabel.html


Thanks


----------



## ThomasAC (27. November 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


> Im Wald is net kalt



Deine Jacke ist großartig, wirklich!


----------



## sepalot (27. November 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Bilder-Polizei*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


beuze1 schrieb:


> *Samstag,27.11.2010 18:00*
> *keine Ausreden mehr jetzt,*
> *wo sind Eure Bilder.*


 
Na, da hast welche !

Die Gipfel des Fichtelgebirges waren ja schon letztes Wochenende weiß angezuckert. Dann hats die ganze Woche richtig geschneit. Seit vorgestern bleibt es sogar in Bayreuth selbst mal liegen. Also, wies dann im Gebirge ausschaut, kann man sich ja vorstellen .

Am Ochsenkopf angekommen, nach ein paar Meter die Ernüchterung. Wenn man nicht die Forststraße rauf will, muss man schieben. Auf dem "Winterwanderweg" ist es noch nicht so fest, wie auf den Loipen und man kommt nur zu Fuß voran .






Den Rest gehts dann auf der Bewirtschaftungsstraße hoch. Und oben angekommen zeigt sich der Winter doch von seiner schönsten Seite - sogar mit Sonne .






Das Winterwonderland hat geöfnet - Schnee, Schnee und noch mehr Schnee .






Doch hier oben zeigt sich, dass der Berg für andere Dinge als Biker gerüstet wird. Die Kanonen beschneien zusätzlich die Pisten (oben und den Nordhang) ...






...und die Pisten werden präpariert (man hat der Typ mich finster angeschaut, als ich am RAND "seiner" Piste war . Aber eigentlich steht da kein Schild mit durchgestrichenen Biker, sondern nur mit Fußgänger und Rodler  ².






Frostige Zeiten.






Der Südhang, ohne Winterwaffengewalt.






Die Südliftstation im Sonnensport und Fritzz-gerahmt






Trotzdem ein schöner Snowride heute 




Link

Ja ja, mein Würfel 






Runter ging's halt leider nur auf der Forststraße . Dafür mich immer wieder schön links und mal rechts vom Hinterrad fast überholen lassen . Vor diesem Foto auch mal wirklich überholen lassen  - und scho liegt man zu seinen eigenen Füßen .​





lg
sepalot


----------



## Pedal41 (27. November 2010)

Grüsse aus dem Schwarzwald......
Mein Bike steht geputzt und gewienert im Warmen,die Ski sind gewachst......
Heute minus 7 Grad , hat gestern bis zur Rheinebene geschneit.

Blick zum Kandel 1243m



li.der Bildmitte liegt Freiburg.......


----------



## Pedal41 (27. November 2010)

Hello sepalot...

Respekt ! Schöne Bilder, sieht ja fast so aus wie bei uns.

Grüsse,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nen (27. November 2010)

Schöne Bilder sepalot und Pedal41 

Mein Radl wird jetzt in den Winterschlaf und die Gabel an Sram geschickt.
Bereits herrliche Tourenbedingungen auf der kleinen Hausrunde...


----------



## kubitix (27. November 2010)

ThomasAC schrieb:


> Deine Jacke ist großartig, wirklich!



Für die Gestaltung kann ich aber nix, vielleicht ist der Designer bei Gore ja Star Trek Fan.

Morgen mach ich eventuell ein Foto vom Alp-X III Trikot für spuri.
(ist grün/schwarz)


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. November 2010)

ThomasAC schrieb:


> Deine Jacke ist großartig, wirklich!


 Hammertoller Vergleich Aber Alle Schnee-Fahrer-Fotos sind super  & machen so eine Lust auf´s Biken  nicht nur die von "Captain Kubitix" - aber Leider lieber beuze gibt es eben doch "Ausreden"  Schichten von 07.00 - 19.00 Uhr an den letzten beiden Tagen - mal sehen, was ich blutbuche morgen nach machen kann....

Und Übrigens - in Frankfurt liegt noch Schnee! Jedenfalls in Frankfurt (Oder) 

@kubitix - mach misch nischt neidisch, Du  - viel Spaß......in der Loipe!


----------



## Cortina (27. November 2010)

An alle bilderpostenden Winterbiker, Respekt!!!



fatz schrieb:


> ihr seid baeh!! alle beide! ab in die ecke und schaemen



Für den heutigen Tag hat sich das in der Ecke stehen gelohnt 

Eigentlich wollte ich ja ne Runde mit dem Stereo drehen, aber aufgrund von widrigen Wetterbedingungen (hatte Gott sei Dank die Ski im Auto) ist daraus leider nix geworden.


Sorry fatz, wollte einen meiner Lieblingstrails extra für Dich fotografieren aber nix da 








Cortina mit dem Cristallo dahinter und den 5 Torri links - letzte Woche 5 Terre heute 5 Torri 






Im Hintergrund die Sellarunde leider in der Wolke.






Beuze, wenn ich mir nen Cube Aufkleber auf die Ski mach darf ich dann weiterposten 


nen, irgendwie hab ich heute an Dich gedacht 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## m.rr (27. November 2010)

......ohh, wie schafft Ihr das nur, schon "wieder" Lust auf Schnee zu haben, hab das Gefühl, dass der letzte Winter grad rum ist, so viel Schnee und kalt war da...














(letztes Jahr auf'm Feldberg)


Ich will 30° und Sonne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 Michael


----------



## Groudon (27. November 2010)

Ich kann den Schnee auch nicht sehen...

Mir reichen schon Sonne und 15°C!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (27. November 2010)

m.rr schrieb:


> ......ohh, wie schafft Ihr das nur, schon "wieder" Lust auf Schnee zu haben,



Ich will´s mal so sagen:

Die unverschämt tollen Bilder von Cortina machen richtig Lust drauf. Aber halt so wie er das vorfindet, da kann man wenigstens was mit anfangen. Der Speuzer hier macht eigentlich nur Probleme und nur wenig Spaß.


----------



## m.rr (27. November 2010)

@ cortina: 5 Torri war ich 2009 im Sommer, dann zur Rif. Averau raufgequält und runter nach Alleghe *ahhhh Sommer*!    





 Michael


----------



## m.rr (27. November 2010)

P.S.: Sind "trotzdem" super tolle Winter-Bilder


----------



## beuze1 (27. November 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Beuze, wenn ich mir nen Cube Aufkleber auf die Ski mach darf ich dann weiterposten








*Als verdienter viel Poster, mit dem Blick fürs besondere Bild spricht nix dagegen das ein oder andere Hochtourenbild zu posten..
dazu noch so Hammer-Berg Bilder
da hatten wir ja schon so einiges an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Katzen
Hunden
Motorrädern
Autos
usw.
nicht zu vergessen, die kurze Episode mit den HDR-Backer Bildern..
*


----------



## Cortina (28. November 2010)

Danke Beuze, ich geb mir Mühe 

@m.rr die Nuvolau Hütte ist oberhalb des Punktes wo Du das Foto gemacht hast, der Berg auf Deinem Foto links ist der Monte Pore, schöner Skitourenberg, hier im Bild links und in der Mitte die Marmolada. Man sieht sogar die Hütten von Deinem Bild 





Daher stammt auch mein Forumsname cortina, weil wir häufig dort unterwegs sind.

Leider ist es im Winter schwer hier Bike Bilder zu posten, entweder ich bewege mich am Strand in Jesolo wo alles flach ist (sorry Spuri )
oder ich fahre in die Berge und in den Dolomiten ist es um die Jahreszeit nicht so der Hit mit dem Bike.

Aber im Sommer ist es um so schööööööner


----------



## Markus i35 (28. November 2010)

@sirrah,
falls du wieder in kurz fahren möchtest:
gemessen heute von 8 bis 12 Uhr 
Kellerskopf -4°
Hohe Kanzel -4
Platte -2
Eiserne Hand 0
Hohe Wurzel -2

bei den sommerlichen Temperaturen heute oben auch kurz?


----------



## slmslvn (28. November 2010)

Oh man ich glaube ich muss Umziehen.. :/ Ihr habt eindeutig die bessere Wohnlange.. Im Sommer Biken, im Winter Boarden! Und das vor der Haustür..


----------



## nen (28. November 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> nen, irgendwie hab ich heute an Dich gedacht




Traumhafte Fotos Guido 
Bisher kenne ich die Dolomiten nur aus dem Sommer, aber ich glaub ich sollte die auch mal im Winter besuchen


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. November 2010)

Markus i35 schrieb:


> @sirrah,
> falls du wieder in kurz fahren möchtest:
> gemessen heute von 8 bis 12 Uhr
> Kellerskopf -4°
> ...



Mahlzeit,

ich habe leider meinen Bikini nicht gefunden und meine Frau wollte mir ihren nicht leihen, von daher heute dann mal doch in Lang .

@All: Geile Bilder  Sepalot, ich bin ja fast hinten rüber, als ich Deine Schneebilder gesehen hab . Unerschrocken bist du raus ... da muss es heißen: Sie sind der Meinung, das war Spitze 

Wir haben heute nur ne kleine Trödelrunde rund um Eschenhahn gemacht. 













Viele Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. November 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Leider ist es im Winter schwer hier Bike Bilder zu posten, ..... ich bewege mich am Strand in Jesolo wo alles flach ist (sorry Spuri )........


 Ist doch alles paletti - von Bedeutung ist ja lediglich, dass es ein Einsehen dahingehend gibt, dass man sich auch im Flachen "bewegen" kann.  
Und da beuze angedroht hat - keine Ausreden mehr gelten zu lassen......bin ich heute lieber mal wieder aufgebrochen:



An manchen Stellen schien extra ein "Bike-Räumdienst" unterwegs gewesen zu sein  











Leider ist die Gore Countdown Jacke noch nicht zum Probeausritt angekommen, hätte farblich sicher supi zu den Handschuhen gepasst - aber kubitix hatte ja auch noch einen (grün/schwarzen) Blickfang für heute angekündigt ....  Bin schon ganz in Vorfreude....




@sirrah - nette "Trödelrunde" ....an der frischen Luft  
Genau wie bei mir......macht aber auch mal Spaß & ist besser als gar nix  So nun geniesst alle schön kuschelig den 1. Advent....

@nen - Danke für die lieben "Winterwünsche"! Dir auch einen tollen Spaß bis zum Frühjahr....dann lesen wir doch wieder von Dir? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.rr (28. November 2010)

@cortina: das is ja der Hammer, ja, Dein Bild ist von etwas weiter oben  
Ich mag die Dolomiten sehr, war aber bisher auch nur im Sommer dort. 

Heute musste mir der Spessart genügen.  War auf dem Hahnenkamm  (immerhin die höchste Erhebung im Vorspessart, 437m ü. NN   aber schon mal in Bayern! ) 
Zu sehen sind Turm und Gasthaus oben drauf. Die zwei Angebundenen da unten haben Allrad(huf)antrieb. 









Grüße
Michael


----------



## HILLKILLER (28. November 2010)

Stuttgart vermeldet auch "endlich" Schnee.











Nun aber das Aber: Man muss schon wirklich nach Schnee suchen, sprich nur an wenigen Stellen liegt ernsthaft was.

Ahoi.


----------



## Hook (28. November 2010)

Hier zwei Bilder von der Nordsee, -5 Grad aber sonnig und kaum Wind





und hier 7 Meter üNN





Natürlich kein Vergleich mit euren Gebirgslandschaften
Grüße Michael


----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. November 2010)

Hook schrieb:


> Natürlich kein Vergleich mit euren Gebirgslandschaften


 Mhmm - bis auf das zugegeben recht schöne - aber Bikelose Foto von cortina - sehe ich heute gar keine Gebirgslandschaftsfotos von der bikenden Zunft  
Warum also die unnötige Bescheidenheit?  Sind doch schöne Fotos.

@blutbuche & kubitix -  seid Ihr noch im Dunkeln unterwegs


----------



## beuze1 (28. November 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Und da beuze angedroht hat - keine Ausreden mehr gelten zu lassen......bin ich heute lieber mal wieder aufgebrochen:



*Draußen ist doch am schönsten..

Ich musste das meiste selber Spuren.
Schnee auf nassem Laub, anhalten fast unmöglich bei 20% Gefälle.




Am Argen Zusammenfluss




Kilometerlange Trails am Fluss entlang




Was für ein Spaß



*

.


----------



## blutbuche (28. November 2010)

nein , spuri !! sind wieder heil gelandet  !!!! musste mich erstmal an der heizung auftauen . hatte mich auf dem thermometer verguckt - es waren minus 1 grad , ich dachet 5 ... bin mit relativ dünner jacke und den herbsthandschuhen weg ...brrr - eisiger wind ... sind deshalb auch nur wenige bildchen geworden - aber egal . es grüsst  aus der im moment wenig verschneiten wetterau , kati


----------



## mtblukas (28. November 2010)

Ich hab heut mit einem Freund bei einem MTB-Rennen in Külsheim mitgemacht. War die reine Schlammschlacht. Er wurde 11ter und ich 9ter von 17.





Hab mir heute meine Weinachts Geschenke bestellt:

Scott Fuga 2011 (aus dem Radladen nebenan)

http://www.profirad.de/images/scott_fuga_schwarz_rot_2011.jpg

Racing Ralph 2.25

Nobby Nic 2.25

Cube Bar Ends weiss

Sigma BC 2006

Flaschenhalter plus rote Schrauben

Neue rote A-Head Kappe

Lukas


----------



## Cortina (28. November 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Was für ein Spaß*



Beuze aber Dein Gesicht sieht nicht gerade nach Spaß aus 
Sag mal wo wohnst Du eigentlich dass so Landschaften vor der Tür hast?

@Spuri und Hook, ich bewundere Euer Durchhaltevermögen bei dem Wetter noch Biken zu gehen geschweige denn wie mtblukas noch Rennen zu fahren, Hut ab!!!

Na ja, ich habe heute in Vittorio Veneto wenigstens einem Bekannten geholfen einen neuen Bike Shop zu eröffnen und da der Cube verkauft darf ich das auch posten 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (28. November 2010)

hier mal meins von heute mittag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolkenkratzer (28. November 2010)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ich hab heut mit einem Freund bei einem MTB-Rennen in Külsheim mitgemacht. War die reine Schlammschlacht. Er wurde 11ter und ich 9ter von 17.


 
Nicht schlecht


----------



## blutbuche (28. November 2010)

@spirit : wo warste denn unterwegs ??gruss, kati


----------



## Ostwandlager (29. November 2010)

*ja dann muß ich auch mal Posten...







*


----------



## fatz (29. November 2010)

@osti:
wo warst? schneelage? gern per pm.  wenn ich mit meiner neuen werkstatt fertig bin, muss ich dringend auf's board. 

meine bewunderung an alle winterradler, aber wenn schnee liegt gibt's sachen, die mir mehr spass machen.


----------



## m.rr (29. November 2010)

...kommt halt drauf an wo man wohnt


----------



## Milan0 (29. November 2010)

ich habe am Sonntag Abend noch meine DX-Lampe ausprobiert. Andere Fotos gibts nicht, war zu dunkel 





Helmhalter-Eigenbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (29. November 2010)

mach doch mal bitte ein foto von dem helmhalter


----------



## Milan0 (29. November 2010)

das "Ding" war bei einem billig Baumarktschloss dabei. Damit sollte man das Schloss an den Rahmen hängen können.

Ich habe den einfach mit dem Klettband am Helm fixiert und die Lampe mit dem Gummi drübergehangen. Hält bombenfest


----------



## 8november2002 (29. November 2010)

Darf ich vorstellen, mein neuer Freund: Ice Spiker Pro 

PS: Das Bike ist extra für die Dauerfrostzeit gewinert, denn nur da bleibt es auch länger sauber und es "Rehntiert" sich das waschen. Der Umwerferschutz aus einer PET Flasche ist Gold wert! Ich konnte am Samstag als einzigster von 11 bikern noch vorne schalten


----------



## mtblukas (29. November 2010)

> Nicht schlecht





> geschweige denn wie mtblukas noch Rennen zu fahren, Hut ab!!!



Es war überhaupt nicht kalt nur technisch. Außerdem hab ich nichts gegen kalt-es wird ja auch wieder warm

Lukas


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. November 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> @Spuri und Hook, ich bewundere Euer Durchhaltevermögen bei dem Wetter noch Biken zu gehen.....





fatz schrieb:


> meine bewunderung an alle winterradler..


 
Das macht das Forum  Im letzten Winter lag ich noch faul auf der Couch & habe die Fotos der Anderen bewundert  Das war/ist die reinste Motivation gewesen  Aber auf jeden Fall ein dickes Danke für die schriftlich fixierte Anerkenung  das gibt noch mal einen weiteren kleinen Motivationskick - wenn ich auch sagen muss, dass ich ja "nur" etwas in der Gegend rumgurke. 
Nachfolgend sind die wahren "Heldentaten" - (Rand-)Berliner Jungs+Mädel die gestern durch meine Heimatstadt zogen - um ca. 60 km weiter östlich am sogenannten "Ostwall" entlang zu biken.  Das verdient wirklich meinen Respekt.....ich hatte doch noch etwas zu viel Bammel, die Truppe auszubremsen.....und bin aufgrund der Schichten auch nicht so ganz früh auf den Beinen gewesen.....hoffe auf eine (angekündigte) Wiederholung der Tour im Sommer 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7791518&postcount=103
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7791862&postcount=109
Gestern hat es zudem auch noch wirklich Spaß gemacht - heute dagegen war es schon eine Überwindung. Keine Sonne mehr und -4° mit kräftig böigem, einfach bibberkaltem Ostwind!!! Sehr grenzwertig nun auch für mich. Da aber schon für die Nacht weiterer Schneefall angedroht war - und dieser (noch) ausblieb .... war die Versuchung einfach zu groß  noch schnell ´ne Runde an meinem freiem Tag abzuspulen, ehe es dann vielleicht hier wirklich keine Laune mehr macht.....und wie schon angesprochen, gibt auch nicht wirlich gute Alternativen 

















Vielleicht noch schnell 2 Sachen aus der Erfahrung der heutigen Tour heraus: 
Erstens - wenn man eine kleine (500-600ml) Trinkflasche mitnimmt, ist der Halter mit seitlicher Öffnung ungeeignet im Gelände!
Habe die Flasche verloren - und auf dem Rückweg wiedergefunden 
Die großen Flaschen rasten evtl. besser ein - werde aber auf Dauer sicher den Halter ändern.
Zweitens - wenns es rollt dann rollt es, will sagen die Foto-Stopps werden zunehmend Unschöner. Man schwitzt nach dem Anhalten gleich unter der Helmmütze - und um so fieser ist der eisige Wind dann auf der angeschwitzen Stirn  Werde also die Foto-Stopps demnächst gut einteilen....und ab und wann auch mal gemein sein - und Euch nicht an der Ausfahrt teilhaben lassen  Sind aber schon ein paar "Eiserne Reserve Fotos" abgelegt worden  Ihr wisst schon: "Zur Motivation" für uns Alle - sonst sind wir hier bald nur noch Wanderer & Skifahrer 
PS: Meine Jacke ist endlich heute versandt worden  Macht eigentlich eine baldige Probefahrt erforderlich


----------



## kubitix (29. November 2010)

Hallöchen zusammen,

so "spuri" gestern hab ich den Foto zuhause liegen gelassen und konnte in Folge dessen die Aufnahmen vom Trikot nicht machen. Wird hiermit nachgeholt. Heute habe ich allerdings nur diese Aufnahmen gemacht, die Lichtverhältnisse sind im Moment nicht so geeignet und es fehlen die entsprechenden Motive


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. November 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


> ...konnte in Folge dessen die Aufnahmen vom Trikot nicht machen. Wird hiermit nachgeholt....


Jau - das würde in der Tat farblich supi zu meinem AMS passen 
Bei Dir ist ja flockig richtig was los.....alles in tief weiss - Respekt, das Du Dir das trotzdem angetan hast  .....da würde ich bestimmt die 2 PS mit Schlitten hinten dran vorziehen....


----------



## Dämon__ (29. November 2010)

Seit Heute Morgen schneit es bei uns auch ganz ordentlich.




Und alles hat noch funktioniert.


----------



## blutbuche (29. November 2010)

@kubitix : ...sehr schöne jacke !!!


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (29. November 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @spirit : wo warste denn unterwegs ??gruss, kati




ich war im Taunus unterwegs, Richtung Winterstein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (29. November 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Jau - das würde in der Tat farblich supi zu meinem AMS passen


genau, brauchst ja nur ein bizzl hochscrollen



spurhalter schrieb:


> Bei Dir ist ja flockig richtig was los.....alles in tief weiss - Respekt, das Du Dir das trotzdem angetan hast  .....da würde ich bestimmt die 2 PS mit Schlitten hinten dran vorziehen....



Ja das mit dem Schlitten ist leider so ne Sache. Die Pferde könnten, Schlitten würde ich auch kriegen aber, der Beschlag muß auf "Winterbetrieb" umgestellt werden und dazu ist, zumindest bisher hier bei uns, die weiße Pracht von zu kurzer Dauer. Ich liebe Schachtelsätze .

@blutbuche

Danke, kann ich aber nix für, ich trag sie nur.


----------



## m.rr (29. November 2010)

jetzt geht das wieder los...


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. November 2010)

sonntag..





traumwetter! (für den winter die neuen porno synchrospedale monitert)

weiter unten leider zu dem zeitpuntk nur schneereste. heute dürften da einige cm liegen! 






(nicht wundern wegen dem vorderrad. da is noch ne stufe, die man schlecht sieht. und um da rum zu kommen muss man platzsprend handeln


----------



## CubePhil (29. November 2010)

@ an Alle schöne Bilder hab ihr da ^^ 

Hab heute auch mal die Cam mit genommen , naja seht selbst !




Zu viel Speed und eine Spurrinne " Da ist Ende im Gelände " 









Naja man fällt ja weich !

Nach der Tour war erst ma sauber machen an gesagt ^^





Gruß Phil


----------



## blutbuche (29. November 2010)

@spiritofa. : .... ah , habs mir doch gedacht ... am  winterstein bin ich auch manchmal 
@andi : lang nix gehört !!!


----------



## m.rr (30. November 2010)

Irgendwie hat der Spaß heut morgen ne halbe Stunde länger gedauert, muss am Fotografieren gelegen haben. 



















  (Variante mit mehr Schnee und mehr Sicht)


Grüße
M.


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (30. November 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @spiritofa. : .... ah , habs mir doch gedacht ... am  winterstein bin ich auch manchmal
> @andi : lang nix gehört !!!



Vll sieht man sich ja mal oder man fährt mal ne Tour , wär cool


----------



## blutbuche (30. November 2010)

.....spätestesn im frühjahr zeig ich dir den büdesh. trail ... wenn du ihn nicht bis dahin selber gefunden hast ... 

@m.rr : ..schade , dass alle verwackelt sind ..


----------



## -FLEX- (30. November 2010)

Er wird wahrscheinlich ein bisschen gefroren haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.rr (30. November 2010)

...dungel, kalt un kaaa Zeit


----------



## fatz (30. November 2010)

ah geh! foto auflegen und selbstauloeser wirken wunder. und ein gorillapod kost auch ned die welt.


----------



## -FLEX- (30. November 2010)

Ich möcht mal das Gesicht von deinem Chef sehn, wenn du ihm erklärst, dass du ne Stund später gekommen bist, weil du noch dein Fahrrad fotografiert hast...  
Würd aber mal von cojones zeugen


----------



## fatz (30. November 2010)

ich hab gleitzeit ohne kern.....


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. November 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @andi : lang nix gehört !!!



stimmt...ich war/bin eher stiller mitleser zur zeit


----------



## kubitix (30. November 2010)

So heute hat´s mal nicht geschneit, Aufbruch zur Hausrunde. Dem ein oder anderen Mitmenschen waren seinen Gedanken in Gesicht geschrieben:

"Was´n Depp bei dem Wetter mit dem Fahrrad rumfahren."

muß nicht jeder verstehen, Spaß gemacht hat´s trotzdem.









ausserdem habe ich einen "Zusatznutzen" bei meinem hinteren Schutzblech entdeckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (30. November 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


> Dem ein oder anderen Mitmenschen waren seinen Gedanken in Gesicht geschrieben:
> "Was´n Depp bei dem Wetter mit dem Fahrrad rumfahren."



Aha, ich sehe schon. Du hast die selben Mitmenschen getroffen wie ich . 














Ging dann doch recht fluffig zu fahren .

Zurück in Eschenhahn hört man leise im Dorfe: Gute Nacht, John Boy!", "Gute Nacht, Lisbeth!", "Gute Nacht, Jim Bob!", "Gute Nacht, Ma", "Gute Nacht Kinder!" ... die Bürgersteige werden hochgeklappt und die ....





Natürlich nicht. In Eschenhahn tobt natürlich der Bär  ... hier ein aktuelles Foto vom Dorfzentrum : 




Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## barbarissima (30. November 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


> So heute hat´s mal nicht geschneit, Aufbruch zur Hausrunde. Dem ein oder anderen Mitmenschen waren seinen Gedanken in Gesicht geschrieben:
> 
> "Was´n Depp bei dem Wetter mit dem Fahrrad rumfahren."
> 
> muß nicht jeder verstehen, Spaß gemacht hat´s trotzdem.


 
Was meinst du, was die erst mal sagen, wenn du mit den Spikes (hast du überhaupt welche?) über den zugefroerenen See bretterst 


*@Sirrah73*
Ich muss unbedingt mal nach Eschenhahn


----------



## Cortina (1. Dezember 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht. In Eschenhahn tobt natürlich der Bär  ... hier ein aktuelles Foto vom Dorfzentrum :
> Gruß aus Eschenhahn



OK lassen wir das mit dem Weihnachtsmarkt in Wiesbaden, ich komm nach Eschenhahn 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## beuze1 (1. Dezember 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> ... hier ein aktuelles Foto vom Dorfzentrum




*Ich sehe Dein AMS gar nicht auf dem Bild..

*


----------



## blutbuche (1. Dezember 2010)

eschenhahn rockt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> eschenhahn rockt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


...und obwohl es von Außen betrachtet gar nicht so aussieht - ist es im Zentrum noch völlig "schneefrei" !!  Sirrah Du Glückspilz 
Ich bin irgendwie gerade völlig raus - meine "Kleine" hat da irgend so einen ganz fiesen Infekt aus der Kita mitgebracht....:kotz:
Muss nun ganztags bemuttelt werden....und meine alten Knochen mögen diese Temparaturen (derzeit -10° )offensichtlich auch irgenwie nicht...gehe symbolisch fast am Stock.  Aber es gibt ja noch Unerschrockene und Hochmotivierte unter Euch.  Und so lange das so bleibt - ist es eine Frage der Zeit - bis der Bike-Virus wieder überspringt  .... 
Die Gore Countdown Jacke ist gestern gekommen - dünner, und viel weicher als ich es dachte....(vielleicht doch noch was für den Übergang?) Hat gar nicht Fleece innen - eher Netz.....mir isses wurscht....habe genug für drunter....aber weil die Frage hier mal kam & der Preis noch immer bei 89.95 ist....trägt sich jedenfalls echt angenehm -- Probefahrt leider aus o.g. Gründen noch offen......also noch schnell ein Griff in die Mottenkiste - bildtechnisch


----------



## barbarissima (1. Dezember 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Muss nun ganztags bemuttelt werden....und meine alten Knochen mögen diese Temparaturen (derzeit -10° )offensichtlich auch irgenwie nicht...gehe symbolisch fast am Stock.  Aber es gibt ja noch Unerschrockene und Hochmotivierte unter Euch.


 
Bei -10° hört bei mir der Spaß auch auf. Und das Bike funktioniert ja auch nicht mehr so, wie es soll  Die Federung geht nur noch zäh und die Schaltung fluppt auch nicht mehr so wie sonst  Da gibt es für meinen Geschmack auch noch sehr schöne Indoorsportarten, die einfach angenehmer sind, wie z. B. am Kamin sitzen und lesen  Zur Not kann man ja auch noch den Originalwintersportarten frönen und warten, dass es wieder 5° wärmer wird


----------



## dusi__ (1. Dezember 2010)

bei uns muss es noch n wenig mehr schneien dann kann man mal an ne runde drehen denken. zur zeit is eher alles mehr matsche als schnee 

zum auftauen :


----------



## Cortina (1. Dezember 2010)

Genau am Ofen sitzen...






und vom Sommer träumen





Grüße
Guido


----------



## kubitix (1. Dezember 2010)

Naja am Ofen sitzen macht doch nach einer Runde biken bei -7°C noch viel mehr Spaß. Ich gebe allerdings zu das ich heute noch eine Anleihe bei Raumschiff Enterprise gemacht und meine Ausrüstung vervollständigt habe. Ich frage mich nur ob das unter das "Vermummungsverbot" fällt. Mit Strafzetteln wird´s ja auch ein bizzl schwieriger.













Auf den Waldwegen ließ es sich prima fahren, nur auf dem freien Feld war bedingt durch Schneeverwehungen mehrfach schieben angesagt. Spikes fahre ich im Moment noch nicht, nach den Ehrfahrungen mit dem Smart Sam heute hab ich aber einen Satz Nokian bestellt. Der Sam ist in tieferem Schnee eigentlich ganz ok, aber ansonsten doch eher problematisch. Nach ca. 2 Kilometern auf einem wirklich flächendeckend gefrorenen Wirtschaftsweg hab ich den Entschluß für die Spike´s gefasst. Ich hab mich zwar nicht hingelegt aber immer mit dem Gedanken "schön gerade sitzen, nicht viel Lenken, gleichmäßig rollen" durch die Gegend zu fahren macht auch keinen Spaß.

Das mit dem See geht übrigens nicht, ist "Fauna-Flora-Habitat" gibt rischtisch Ärscher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (1. Dezember 2010)

..hier hats mitlerweile auch minus 8 grad und ich muss sagen , der weg zur arbeit und wieder heim , haben mir echt gereicht . dieser eisge wind - bääääääääääääääääääähhhhh. naja , kann nur besser werden ... gruss an alle - und immer schön auf eisplatten aufpassen , k.


----------



## fatz (1. Dezember 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur ob das unter das "Vermummungsverbot" fällt.


hier in bayern brauchst dich so nicht erwischen lassen.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. Dezember 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


>


 
 Hut ab!!! in diesem knöchelhohem Schnee ist fahren doch schon ganz schön  Aber diese Mischung aus "Captain Kubitix" und "Darth Vader" macht es offensichtlich möglich.  Respekt!!!
Ich sage dennoch - in nur 3 Monaten ist schon wieder März. 
Bis dahin hoffe ich auf den ein oder anderen schneefreien Tag - wenns geht mit Sonne und ohne eisigen Ostwind....auch wenn es nach der Tour bestimmt schön am Kamin ist - die Tour selbst sollte ja auch ein wenig Spaß machen. Ist bei mir doch noch "Hobby" - und kein sinnloser Einsatz alá Ostfront!!!





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/792104


----------



## kubitix (1. Dezember 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> auch wenn es nach der Tour bestimmt schön am Kamin ist - die Tour selbst sollte ja auch ein wenig Spaß machen. Ist bei mir doch noch "Hobby" - und kein sinnloser Einsatz alá Ostfront!!!



Weißt du, es gibt so Tage da sitzt du auf dem Bike und fragst dich mehr als einmal "Was mache ich hier eigentlich". Nachher zuhause bist du eigentlich nur "rundherum zufrieden", naja da ist der sch..... ja auch geschafft. Und sicher, auch ich freue mich auf den Frühling, aber heute ist erstmal metereologischer Winteranfang, also machen wir uns kein X fürn O vor, der Schrott dauert noch.

Wolle Kriwanek: Es schneielet, es reielet, es goht en kalte Wind

aber in drei Monaten

STS: Da kummt die Sun


----------



## Tintera (1. Dezember 2010)

10 cm hartgefrorene Pampe darauf 25 cm Neuschnee Höchsttemperatur heute Mittag: -12 Grad und heftiger Ostwind...nix mit Radeln, denn das tu ich mir nicht an...


----------



## Groudon (1. Dezember 2010)

Ja - aber Laufen bekommt bei -10°C och ne... was soll man da großartig machen... bleibt nur noch Rolle ums Training ne zu boykottieren.


----------



## fatz (1. Dezember 2010)

jetzt weint ned rum. wenn ich keine rotznase haett, waer ich heut mit dem rodel im schlepp die 700hm 
auf die riesenhuette und haett's runter anstaendig laufen lassen. uebrigens eine geile anwendung fuer die
dx-funzel.


----------



## kube (1. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen, grüsse aus dem verschneiten Düsseldorf


----------



## Vincy (1. Dezember 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> ...Die Gore Countdown Jacke ist gestern gekommen - dünner, und viel weicher als ich es dachte....(vielleicht doch noch was für den Übergang?) Hat gar nicht Fleece innen - eher Netz.....mir isses wurscht....habe genug für drunter....aber weil die Frage hier mal kam & der Preis noch immer bei 89.95 ist....trägt sich jedenfalls echt angenehm -- Probefahrt leider aus o.g. Gründen noch offen......also noch schnell ein Griff in die Mottenkiste - bildtechnisch


 

Die Jacke ist ja auch nur für die etwas kühleren Übergangszeiten gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (1. Dezember 2010)

...mein hund  ist  heute abend in einer schneewehe steckengeblieben ....und es schneit schon wieder ... morgen früh nehm´ich wohl mal den bus .... 
ach aj , meine würfel bekommen zu weihnachten einen froschbruder .. kein cube , aber seeehhhrrr nett !


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (1. Dezember 2010)

bissi klein, aber sieht gut aus

ich glaub ich werde nich so schnell dazu kommen den Trail zu fahren ,den lass ich mir dann von dir zeigen


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...mein hund  ist  heute abend in einer schneewehe steckengeblieben ....und es schneit schon wieder ... morgen früh nehm´ich wohl mal den bus ....
> ach aj , meine würfel bekommen zu weihnachten einen froschbruder .. kein cube , aber seeehhhrrr nett !



also solangsam wirds aber eng bei dir, oder?!


----------



## Milan0 (1. Dezember 2010)

für Fatz ein Bild meiner "Helmhalterung"





ich war heute Abend auch noch kurz unterwegs. Aber bei dem Schnee mit den Spurrillen lässt sich nicht richtig fahren...




DX Lampe zur Fotobelichtung 




wie leer plötzlich die Straßen sein können




ich 




Saumäßigkalt mit dem Wind dort




Bahnhofsschlampen


----------



## m.rr (2. Dezember 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Die Gore Countdown Jacke ist gestern gekommen - dünner, und viel weicher als ich es dachte....(vielleicht doch noch was für den Übergang?) Hat gar nicht Fleece innen - eher Netz.....mir isses wurscht....habe genug für drunter....aber weil die Frage hier mal kam & der Preis noch immer bei 89.95 ist....trägt sich jedenfalls echt angenehm -- Probefahrt leider aus o.g. Gründen noch offen......



 Kombinieren is doch eh besser (Zwiebelprinzip) und die Windstopper sollte man nich unterschätzen wenn man sich bewegt wirds da drin schnell eher zu warm (wurde ja schon drüber geschrieben). Mit nem Langarmtrikot und ner Windstopperjacke komm ich schon locker bei Minusgraden durch. (In der Regel kocht man ja eher im eigenen Saft)
  Grüße
Michael


----------



## m.rr (2. Dezember 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ich hab gleitzeit ohne kern.....



.....bei mir leider kernzeit ohne gleit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bujo12 (2. Dezember 2010)

War kalt, aber schön...


----------



## fatz (2. Dezember 2010)

m.rr schrieb:


> .....bei mir leider kernzeit ohne gleit



das ist eindeutig verkehrt rum


----------



## mzaskar (2. Dezember 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> An alle bilderpostenden Winterbiker, Respekt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Wolken kannst du wegschieben, wenn ich dann bald komme


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. Dezember 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> Die Jacke ist ja auch nur fÃ¼r die etwas kÃ¼hleren Ãbergangszeiten gedacht.





m.rr schrieb:


> Kombinieren is doch eh besser (Zwiebelprinzip) und die Windstopper sollte man nich unterschÃ¤tzen wenn man sich bewegt wirdâs da drin schnell eher zu warm....l


 Naja als die Frage nach einer "Ãbergangsjacke" kam - war hier eher schweigen.... Daher versuchte ich einfach meine Erfahrungen weiter zu geben.....und ehrlich gesagt ist Zwiebelprinzip bei meiner Klamottenauswahl Ã¼berhaupt kein Ding. Dennoch dachte ich die Jacke ist "dicker". Aber wie gesagt - der Preis geht absolut i.O. & ich wollte das wegen der Anfrage hier eben noch einmal posten.... da man sonst vieeel mehr fÃ¼r so Â´ne Jacke hinlegen muss.
PS: Nur mal so fÃ¼r mich - ist die Gore Tool also "wÃ¤rmer" bzw. "dicker" als die Countdown? (wÃ¤re ja die "GrÃ¼n/Schwarze" evtl. noch sinnvoll)
oder nimmt sich das nicht viel....

@kati - ja das wird ein schÃ¶nes grÃ¼nes Weihnachten  

Fahren ist zur Zeit echt nicht sinnvoll - die ganze Nacht und den Vormittag Ã¼ber Neuschnee.....und -12Â° immer noch.....
Heute darf ich dem Kinde wegen noch zu Hause bleiben.....morgen muss ich sehen, wie ich mich zur Arbeit durch frÃ¤se 

Dicke Bewunderung - verbunden mit Respekt (und einer Schippe "die sind verrÃ¼ckt" daruf) an die Bilderposter mit den Cube......motiven!!!


----------



## kubitix (2. Dezember 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> PS: Nur mal so für mich - ist die Gore Tool also "wärmer" bzw. "dicker" als die Countdown? (wäre ja die "Grün/Schwarze" evtl. noch sinnvoll)
> oder nimmt sich das nicht viel....



Hallo Spuri,

ich hatte die Countdown (rot/schwarz) vorgestern, als ich meine DarfJeder Maske gekauft habe, kurz in der Hand. So rein aus dem Bauchgefühl würde ich sie, was die Dicke anbelangt, zwischen dem Alp X III Trikot und der Tools III ansiedeln. Ob sich das bei der Isolation ähnlich verhält kann ich mangels Test nicht sagen.

Stefan

PS: Fahren werde ich heute auch nicht mehr. Wir haben zwar super Wetter, -7°C und Sonnenschein, aber nach telef. Rücksprache sind meine Nokian schon auf dem Postweg und müssten morgen eintreffen, da warte ich lieber die eine Nacht.


----------



## blutbuche (2. Dezember 2010)

@andy : ..es geht noch - die meisten hängen an der decke .....


----------



## jan84 (2. Dezember 2010)

Der Winter ist furchtbar...


----------



## blutbuche (2. Dezember 2010)

schönes bild !!!


----------



## Gaz (2. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> schönes bild !!!



FALSCH!














Sehr schönes Bild!


----------



## acid89 (3. Dezember 2010)

bujo12 schrieb:


>





jan84 schrieb:


>



Wirklich tolle Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (3. Dezember 2010)

*So, nach Einführung der Winterreifen Pflicht hat König Boris entschlossen, dass wir dieser auch nachkommen sollten..





Also an die Arbeit, mit schwerem Gerät Reifen von der Felge gedrückt





Und abgezogen





Danach die Ice Spiker montiert und zur Feinabstimmung





Gramm genau feingewuchtet





Winterreifen Pflicht erfühlt





Das Wochenende kann kommen


*

.


----------



## mzaskar (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich wundere mich gerade über deine Garagenausstattung  und über diesen schönen roten Wagen in der Ecke


----------



## idworker (3. Dezember 2010)

ja genau, der BMW würde mir auch noch fehlen......aber was steckt da unter der blauen Haube?? Beuze Du bist ein Strolch..haha


----------



## beuze1 (3. Dezember 2010)

idworker schrieb:


> aber was steckt da unter der blauen Haube??



*Spielzeug..*


----------



## j.wayne (3. Dezember 2010)

Machst du da Klebe oder Schlaggewichte auf die Felge?

Nette Werkstatt hast du da


----------



## Cortina (3. Dezember 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Wolken kannst du wegschieben, wenn ich dann bald komme



Lass die mal wo sie sind, da fällt zur Zeit noch mächtig von dem weißen Zeugs raus, das ist gut so 

Beuze, ich weiß nicht was ich verrückter finde, Deine Garagenausstattung oder die Dokumentation zum Reifenwechsel  

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Cortina (3. Dezember 2010)

Sorry Doppelpost


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. Dezember 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Sorry Doppelpost


 Nee passt schon - beuze hat das ganze sicher auch 2x gemacht 
Das mit dem Auswuchten ist ganz klasse bebildert  - ich nehme an, danach hast Du Dir noch einen "Rasselbock" geschossen
Beuze, Beuze


----------



## kubitix (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallöchen,

wie Beuze ja schon ausgeführt hat, es besteht Winterreifenpflicht. Also hab ich mich, obwohl ich ja vor Strafzetteln mangels Erkennungsmöglichkeit geschützt bin, zur Pflichterfüllung entschlossen. Gut nicht so professionell wie Beuze das gemacht hat, dazu fehlen mir einfach die Möglichkeiten, ich hoffe jetzt nur das dass auch hält.





Morgen geht´s dann erstmal 50 Kilometer auf die Strasse, wird bestimmt lustig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (3. Dezember 2010)

Heute mal wieder im nahe gelegenen Forst eine Runde gedreht. 

Erst mal vorsichtig den Berg runter, rein in die ruhige, fast unberührte Winterlandschaft .







Etwas abgelegen, die Ruhe der Winterlandschaft. Man hört nur noch seinen Atem und das Knirschen des Schnee unter den Reifen - Entspannung für die Seele  - wenn auch bei -10°C .






Irgendwie macht der orangene Race Face Lenker einen guten Kontrast 






Raus aus dem Wald ...






... und weiter gehts, bevor die Füße abfrieren .






Rauf auf die Anhöhe. Schöne Landschaft gucken.






Wieder im Wald. Ankunft am Forsthaus Waldhütte (Königlich Bayerisches Forsthaus von 18hunderschießmichtot).






























Ein schwieriges Unterfangen heute. Hab auf die Spikereifen heute noch verzichtet. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass der Schnee schon so oberflächlich angefroren ist. 

Also gehts jetzt ab in Keller und es wird ein Reifenwechsel vollzogen - der Weisung von König Boris muss ja folge geleistet werden .

lg
sepalot


----------



## barbarissima (3. Dezember 2010)

Da brauche ich meine Bikewerkstatt ja gar nicht mehr zeigen  Die sieht neben Beuzes total winzig aus  Dafür stehen in meiner mehr Bikes und weniger Autos 

Werde morgen aber auch endlich mal die Spikes drauf machen, damit das faule Leben endlich mal wieder ein Ende hat 

Und bevor ich es vergesse:
Eure Winterbilder sind echt hammermäßig


----------



## DaKe (3. Dezember 2010)

Man sind das tolle Bilder !!

Unsere Cube stehen im Keller und winseln und mieksen ?? Aber diese Woche kommen sie nicht mehr vor die Tür !







sehr trauriges Bild oder ??

Gruß aus dem Sauerland

daniel


----------



## Sirrah73 (3. Dezember 2010)

Wir haben keine Spikes. Haben jetzt die Nobby Nic runter und 2.4er FA draufgezogen. Das muss auch gehen, hoffe ich . naja, ging letztes Jahr ja auch.

@Beuze: Echt der Hammer die Werkstatt . Wir haben nur so nen mikrigen Kellerverschlag. Aber wenn wir Groß und Stark sind, dann haben wir auch ne ganz tolle Werkstatt.
@Sepalot: Mal wieder coole (im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes ) Bilder.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## beuze1 (3. Dezember 2010)

sepalot schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder eine Runde gedreht.



*@sepalot
Wieder tolle Bilder von Dir..
Macht lust auf morgen..*


----------



## blutbuche (3. Dezember 2010)

..ja , geniale bilder !! ach ja - ne orange sattelklemme würd´die optik von deinem geilen bike noch abrunden - find´ich ----


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid89 (4. Dezember 2010)

Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind... Ich spiele momentan auch mit dem Gedanken, mir die Schwalbe Ice Spiker zu kaufen. 

Mich würde allerdings noch interessieren, wie groß der Vorteil gegenüber meinen jetzigen 2.25er Fat Albert wäre. Wo merkt man den Unterschied am deutlichsten.



Gruß acid89


----------



## mi2 (4. Dezember 2010)

acid89 schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind... Ich spiele momentan auch mit dem Gedanken, mir die Schwalbe Ice Spiker zu kaufen.
> 
> Mich würde allerdings noch interessieren, wie groß der Vorteil gegenüber meinen jetzigen 2.25er Fat Albert wäre. Wo merkt man den Unterschied am deutlichsten.
> 
> ...


 hab die zwar nicht aber ich schätze mal das die ihre volle wirkung auf vereisten flächen ausspielen.Im tiefschnee wirst damit auch nicht mehr grip haben


----------



## sepalot (4. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen und vielen Dank fürs gute Feedback  - dann war die Mission ja erfolgreich !

Zu den Spikereifen: Wie schon mi2 geschrieben hat.

lg
sepalot


----------



## beuze1 (4. Dezember 2010)

acid89 schrieb:


> Wo merkt man den Unterschied am deutlichsten.



*Auf festgefahrenem Schnee, in gefrorenen Spurrillen und bei frost generell
fährst Du mit den Ice Spiker wie auf Schienen.Ich als bekennender Winter-Vielfahrer schwöre darauf. Selbst eine normale Teerstraße, die nur leicht zur Seite abfällt, bringt Dich bei Glatteis in arge beträngniss.In meinem Alter fällt man nicht mehr so geschmeidig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , darum Winterreifen Pflicht *


----------



## mtblukas (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich mache heut auch noch Bilder im Wald.

Habt ihr vll. Tipps wie die Hände nicht so schnell kalt werden?

Lukas


----------



## kubitix (4. Dezember 2010)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Habt ihr vll. Tipps wie die Hände nicht so schnell kalt werden?



Handschuhe?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. Dezember 2010)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Habt ihr vll. Tipps wie die Hände nicht so schnell kalt werden?


 Handschuhe  - sorry war aber quasi auch ´ne Steilvorlage. Und kubitix hat sich einfach "vorgedrängelt :-(
Mal im Ernst - mindestens "Windstopper" oder aber (habe ich irgendwo hier im Forum gesehen, aber so spontan nicht gefunden) Einweghandschuhe unter kuschelwarmen Handschuhen anziehen.....?

Und hier siehst Du, die Frage ist (fast) so alt wie die Menschheit   -  vielleicht hat sich da auf dem Gebiet schon was getan?

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=88466


----------



## kubitix (4. Dezember 2010)

Sorry, der mußte jetzt sein.

Aber mal im Ernst, das A+O sind m.E. die Handschuhe, beim fahren dann nicht am Lenker festfrieren. Will sagen öfter mal die Griff Position wechseln und vor allen Dingen immer mal die Finger bewegen. Es gibt auch so Creme´s die die Durchblutung fördern, halte ich allerdings nicht viel von. Wichtig ist insgesamt ausreichend warm angezogen zu sein, wenn der Körper friert wird die Durchblutung in den Extremitäten zuerst "runter gefahren".


----------



## mtblukas (4. Dezember 2010)

Ja Handschuhe hab ich ja.

Meine Hände werden trotzdem kalt.

Danke für die Tips.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. Dezember 2010)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ja Handschuhe hab ich ja


 War doch klar....  Ist aber auch Extrem-Situation da draußen....so tief kalt ist es ja eher selten bzw. an wenigen Tagen im Jahr! Vielleicht sind da "kalte Hände" auch einfach in Kauf zu nehmen  wenn man nicht pausieren will. Im übrigen - was machst Du im Gesicht? Ich habe da zum Beispiel "Wetter-Creme" aufgetragen, um mir die "DarfJeder" Maske zu ersparen. Hat für ca. 60 Minuten auch ganz gut geklappt! Vielleicht ist es bei den Händen ähnlich....Chilli ist super gut für die Durchblutung......mhm - dann aber besser nicht mehr in der Nase bohren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (4. Dezember 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Chilli ist super gut für die Durchblutung......mhm - dann aber besser nicht mehr in der Nase bohren



und im sitzen pink.............


----------



## mtblukas (4. Dezember 2010)

Ja werd ich wol ihn Kauf nehmen müssen. 

Ich geh jetzt mal los Bilder machen

Bis nachert.

Lukas


----------



## volki3 (4. Dezember 2010)

Oder....Warme Gedanken machen


----------



## kube (4. Dezember 2010)

Herrrlisch..........


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. Dezember 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


> und im sitzen pink.............


 Das würde dann auch die übergezogenen "Einweghandschuhe" erklären - so macht alles einen Sinn  Und nun verschwinde ich schnell auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt - um dem Groll der Bilderpolizei zu entgehen


----------



## Walli1 (4. Dezember 2010)

Specialized Winterhandschuhe, nur unter 0 Grad zu fahren, sonst zu warm!


----------



## fox_20 (4. Dezember 2010)

also mal kurz zum thema handschuhe.
da kann ich diese sehr empfehlen. in den dinger kommt kein wind und kein wasser rein.


----------



## Mupuckl (4. Dezember 2010)

Winterrunde.....scheee der schnee

mehr auf mein Blog


----------



## m.rr (4. Dezember 2010)

...Scheemus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horstling (4. Dezember 2010)

Hm,
So wie das aussieht spritzt Dir der Dreck genau zwischen Dienen beiden Mudguards durch und versaut Dir den Dämpferkopf! Jaja, " Theorie und Paxis....

Trotzdem Sehr schönes Bild!


----------



## beuze1 (4. Dezember 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> um dem Groll der Bilderpolizei zu entgehen



*Die Groll,t nicht, die mahnt nur an..
*






*@m.rr...**Scheemus?*


----------



## horstling (4. Dezember 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *@m.rr...**Scheemus?*



Schreibfehler. Soll heissen: Schnee?  Muss!


----------



## derAndre (4. Dezember 2010)

Beuze hat nur Auge für das Bike und nicht für den Hintergrund ;-)


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. Dezember 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Beuze hat nur Auge für das Bike und nicht für den Hintergrund ;-)


 
(Schne)emus!   Nette Dinger & viel Schnee....
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_IlaKOqY9i1k/TLrXiKfYxWI/AAAAAAAAATg/RajT8KU52S0/s1600/emu.jpg


----------



## kubitix (4. Dezember 2010)

so, nachdem ich heute morgen knapp 60 Kilometer lang meine Spike´s auf dem Asphalt "eingerollt" habe und dabei kein sehenswertes Motiv aufgetaucht ist, sind wir heute Mittag "spuri´s" Anregung folgend nach Erbach auf die "Schlossweihnacht" gefahren. Also wirklich bei uns is kalt:





schön stimmungsvoll war´s trotzdem, ein Teil des Weihnachtsmarktes findet im Schlosshof statt.





Bei meinem Dealer hab ich dann im Schaufenster noch das entdeckt, ist zwar kein Cube, noch nicht mal ein MTB, aber "heiß" find ich´s trotzdem.





Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (4. Dezember 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Beuze hat nur Auge für das Bike und nicht für den Hintergrund ;-)





> Schreibfehler. Soll heissen: Schnee? Muss!



*Im Gegensatz zu manch Anderen hier kann ich ein Bild in seiner Gesamtheit sehr wohl und in kürzester Zeit beurteilen und analysieren. Ich versteh auch durchaus das Wortspiel von m.rr und die beiden sind ausdruck meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit und Begeisterung !!
*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. Dezember 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu manch Anderen hier kann ich ein Bild in seiner Gesamtheit sehr wohl und in kürzester Zeit beurteilen und analysieren......


 - ja doch beuze - nur in der Glühweinzeit......... 



Schöne Fotos kubitix - der Trip-Tipp hat sich schon deswegen gelohnt 
Spikes, spikes - lohnt sich´s oder nicht - mhm 80 Euro....und wie lange ist hier Schnee? Mhmm - könnte ja den Schwarzen.....so, und den Wilden lassen.....weißnicht........ahhhh, da ist ja das rote Heiss-Getränk....gluckgluckgluck.....lecker! ;-)


----------



## kubitix (4. Dezember 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Spikes, spikes - lohnt sich´s oder nicht - mhm 80 Euro....und wie lange ist hier Schnee?



Fat Albert 40 Stückpreis, meine Nokian 63 Stückpreis, ein Schlüsselbeinbruch unbezahlbar.


----------



## barbarissima (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie bei euch die Waldwege aussehen, aber hier sind sie an vielen Stellen bis März spiegelglatt, oder der Schnee ist festgetreten oder vereist. Und da kommt man nun mal nur mit Spikes drüber


----------



## m.rr (4. Dezember 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Im Gegensatz zu manch Anderen hier kann ich ein Bild in seiner Gesamtheit sehr wohl und in kürzester Zeit beurteilen und analysieren. Ich versteh auch durchaus das Wortspiel von m.rr und die beiden sind ausdruck meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit und Begeisterung !!
> *



hab doch gleich gedacht, dass wir uns verstanden haben


----------



## m.rr (4. Dezember 2010)

horstling schrieb:


> Hm,
> So wie das aussieht spritzt Dir der Dreck genau zwischen Dienen beiden Mudguards durch und versaut Dir den Dämpferkopf! Jaja, " Theorie und Paxis....
> 
> Trotzdem Sehr schönes Bild!




bei der "Konstruktion" dieses  "Dämpferschutzes", hat Cube leider nicht so viel Wert auf praktischen Nutzen gelegt.   

und das Schutzblech is für'n Hintern


----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2010)

Radfahren war dieses Jahr eher Mau  

Da mach ich eben mal ein Winterbild ohne Cube







Sonst gerate ich noch in Vergessenheit


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

so, wir haben es dann auch mal wieder gewaagt uns den Schnee mal näher anzuschauen.

Spikes haben wir nicht, aber die Fetten Alberts haben uns auch guten Vortrieb verschafft .





Nochmal genau schauen, ob die Gabel auch richtig funktioniert ...





... ok, läuft.




Nur gut einpacken muss man sich dann doch. Heute Nachmittag waren es kuschelige -8 °C.








Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wie bei euch die Waldwege aussehen, aber hier sind sie an vielen Stellen bis März spiegelglatt, oder der Schnee ist festgetreten oder vereist. Und da kommt man nun mal nur mit Spikes drüber



Scheint ja kalt zu sein in Germanien


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. Dezember 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> ..so, wir haben es dann auch mal wieder gewaagt uns den Schnee mal näher anzuschauen...



Und sorry - das ich noch mal....aber habe gerade noch was zur "warmen Hand" Diskussion beim abendlichen surfen gefunden....
vielleicht hilft es:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k6/a11088/siberian-bike-glove-schwarz.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hemme (4. Dezember 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Scheint ja kalt zu sein in Germanien



Stimmt, und Schnee hats ohne Ende.

Noch 'n paar Bilder von letztem Sonntag:
Fotografiert von SchwertreiterAA:





Fotografiert von Cimgott:


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. Dezember 2010)

@Hemme: Coole Fotos ! Das sieht nach ner Menge Spaß aus .


----------



## blutbuche (4. Dezember 2010)

...hier schneit es seit 3 stunden schon wieder .... schnee satt ... also : morgen los - bei vorhergesagten minus 10 grad . dick einmummeln ist angesagt ..

@bärbel : ringelsöckchen ....


----------



## mi2 (5. Dezember 2010)

@Hemme hammer! und ich bleib dabei b&w stereo 09 einfach das geilste wo gibt


----------



## 8november2002 (5. Dezember 2010)

Da ging es schön über den Lenker weiter


----------



## xerto (5. Dezember 2010)

mi2 schrieb:


> @Hemme hammer! und ich bleib dabei b&w stereo 09 einfach das geilste wo gibt



Unterschreib ich auch 

Geiles Bild mit dem Stereo Hemme

Fährst Du mit Spikes? Habt ihr sein Grinsen geshen?

Das passiert nur nit Stereo


----------



## blutbuche (5. Dezember 2010)

neeeiiiin , ich grinse auf meinem bcr genauso -  leider gerade kein beweisbild vorhanden ...


----------



## m.rr (5. Dezember 2010)

okay, es macht schon auch Spaß, so mit dem Schnee  









toller Hafi


----------



## Cortina (5. Dezember 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da mach ich eben mal ein Winterbild ohne Cube
> Sonst gerate ich noch in Vergessenheit



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.

Heute morgen bei Belluno:












Dickes Lob an alle Winterbikeposter 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (5. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

es sollte eigentlich zusammen raus gehen rauf auf die Platte, aber auf den ersten Metern schon war der Schnee heute so doof, dass man nicht richtig fahren konnte. Auweia hat meine Frau da geschimpft 

und anschließend auch keine Lust mehr auf fahren gehabt .

Ich hab's dann mal weiter versucht und siehe da, an anderer Strecke ging es dann wieder. Ich habe dann mal beschlossen wieder mal meine kleine Römertour zu machen.

Naja, den Wachturm kennt ihr ja.



Der ist Teil des Kastell Zugmantel gewesen, das sich gleich dahinter anschliesst.




Wo die Römer waren, da waren die Germanen nicht fern. Einen Trail später findet man die Siedlung.





 

Langsam wird es kalt. Muss man da nicht einfach nur den kurzen Trail runter fahren und kann sich dann im römischen Bad aufwärmen ?




Das römische Dampfbad ... schön beheizt und warm .




Achso  ... 1800 Jahre zu spät. Heute ist da nur noch 'ne Wiese .




Na, dann mal wieder zurück nach Eschenhahn. Ui, im Hintergrund sieht man den Großen Feldberg (und ich glaube daneben den kleinen Feldberg und den Altkönig ?).




So jetzt aber nach Hause. Ist kalt geworden und der heiße Milchkaffee ruft.




Irgendwie immer wieder cool zu erleben, dass wir in Eschenhahn mitten im Unesco Welterbe wohnen. Hier ist wirklich alles voll mit römischen Hinterlassenschaften. 

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Dezember 2010)

scheinbar solls das gewesen sein..







scheisstag!
eigtl. war ich nur am filmen und nix war anders als sonst. dann machts "krach" und ich denk ich habe mit dem pedal den großen stein an der seite mitgenommen. nachdem ich wieder aufgestanden bin wusst ich dass es nicht der stein war. das "klong" wurde auch weunderbar von der gopro dokumentiert. ne viertelstunde bin ich aufm boden daneben gessesen! zum heulen!







ziehmlich klassischer ermüdungsbruch.


----------



## Markus i35 (5. Dezember 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
> 
> Heute morgen bei Belluno:
> 
> ...



Sensationell !!!
fehlen nur noch die Bilder von der Eulenhütte


----------



## m.rr (5. Dezember 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> scheinbar solls das gewesen sein..
> scheisstag!
> eigtl. war ich nur am filmen und nix war anders als sonst. dann machts "krach" und ich denk ich habe mit dem pedal den großen stein an der seite mitgenommen. nachdem ich wieder aufgestanden bin wusst ich dass es nicht der stein war. das "klong" wurde auch weunderbar von der gopro dokumentiert. ne viertelstunde bin ich aufm boden daneben gessesen! zum heulen!
> 
> ...




 ach du schei....  das tut mir leid


----------



## Sirrah73 (5. Dezember 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> scheinbar solls das gewesen sein..
> ziehmlich klassischer ermüdungsbruch.



 Auweia . Das tut mir leid. Na, hoffentlich kannst Du das noch was machen in Richtung Gewährleistung / CrashReplacement o.ä. 

Das mit dem Scheisstag kann ich da voll nachempfinden.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Salamander301 (5. Dezember 2010)

ohw verdammt  mein beileid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich war heute auch unterwegs. Heute hatten wir sogar 2 Grad plus 































Mein Bike hat heut die letzte Tour erlebt. Hier ist sein Winterschlafplatz bis Weinachten, den da bekomme ich neue Teile die ich dann hinbauen werde. Dann wird wieder gefahren.





Der Flaschenhalter musste weg:





Lukas


----------



## jan84 (5. Dezember 2010)

Hi Andy, 

schade drum, aber nach dem was man ja doch relativ regelmäßig von gebrochenen Hinterbauten bei Stereo und Fritzz liest wars irgendwie zu erwarten. War der Anriss oben oder unten? Ich schick mein Fritzz spätestens nach der kommenden Saison auch in Rente, bin mittlerweile soweit dass ich mir denke, dass ein paar Euro mehr beim Rahmen angebracht sind...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Sgt.Green (5. Dezember 2010)

Dein schönes 08er 
Aber haste ja auch schon einiges mit angestellt

Ich hoffe meins kommt zügig von Cube zurück 

Mfg
Green


----------



## clemestino (5. Dezember 2010)

@andi: mein beileid auch aus hd!


----------



## Organspänder (5. Dezember 2010)

Heute auch mal ne Runde durch den Schnee gepflügt




Berg-(Hügel-)abwärts




nichtmehrweiterkommen




an fast zugfrorenen Flüssen und Seen vorbei




Advendspause mit Tee und Lebkuchen 




und Ausblick




schnell wurde es dunkel aber 
glücklich und kaputt nach 65km Zuhause angekommen







Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ne viertelstunde bin ich aufm boden daneben gessesen! zum heulen!


hätte ich auch gemacht
mein Beileid


----------



## beuze1 (5. Dezember 2010)

> beuze1;]Im Gegensatz zu manch Anderen hier kann ich ein Bild in seiner Gesamtheit sehr wohl und in kürzester Zeit beurteilen und analysieren. Ich versteh auch durchaus das Wortspiel von m.rr und die beiden  sind ausdruck meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit und Begeisterung !!





spurhalter schrieb:


> - ja doch beuze - nur in der Glühweinzeit.........



*Alkohol kann ich als Entschuldigung nicht durchgehn lassen, sonst hätte ich heut ja auch auf dem Sofa bleiben können nach dem Guinnessabend gestern.

Frische Luft hilft.




@m.rr Scheau ?




Putziges Tierchen.




Zu spät los.




Ist wieder spät geworden.


*


----------



## m.rr (5. Dezember 2010)

> *@m.rr Scheau ?*



neee, ein dickes putziges Schnein


----------



## Pedal41 (5. Dezember 2010)

Hi Cube Gemeinde......

Lob an all eure Beiträge und Bilder.

Bei uns herrschst tiefster Winter im Schwarzwald...
Da ist nichst mit Biken.Ich fröhne nun dem Wintersport 

Bilder sind noch vom Winter 2009











Grüsse........


----------



## Cortina (5. Dezember 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> scheinbar solls das gewesen sein...scheisstag!



Hallo Andi, 

das tut mir leid für Dich.

Einziger trost mit dem Scheisstag kann ich Dir recht geben, hab mir heute bei der Abfahrt im Wald auch einen tiefen Kratzer in die Ski gefahren.

Sind schon beim Onkel Doc, hoffe Du bekommst von Cube genauso schnell Hilfe.



Markus i35 schrieb:


> Sensationell !!!
> fehlen nur noch die Bilder von der Eulenhütte


Hi Markus,
Eulennhütte, wo soll die denn sein?

Grüße
Guido


----------



## XMS2009 (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich werf das jetzt einfach mal so in den Raum 







Zum Bike: Cube Xms 2009
+Schraubgriffe
+neuerdings auch Flaties




> Wenn kleine Affen Äffchen sind, was sind denn kleine Maden...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (5. Dezember 2010)

XMS2009 schrieb:


> Ich werf das jetzt einfach mal so in den Raum







Bilder-Polizei

*Ohne bild, ist es nur eine Raumbeschmutzung..*


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Dezember 2010)

Da das eigtl. geplante Video ja jetzt nix wird hier das bisherige filmmaterial mit verherendem "klong" am ende 





Danke an alle bezgl. des beileids.

@jan: du hast vollkommen recht. mein plan war es auch nach der nächsten saisson mal nach alternativen zu schaun. aber doch noch nicht jetzt  ich befürchte das cube sich garantietechnisch weigern bzw. dumm stellen wird. denn der bruch ist ein ermüdungsbruch, und wenn die z.b. die delle im oberrohr sehn, etc. werden sie mit sicherheit ihre ausreden wissen. falls das ganze nicht mehr in ihre gewährlesitung, die ich ja theoretisch noch hab reinfällt hab ich ein problem. dann wirds nächste saisson wohl nix mit vernünftig radfahren.
Genaues weiß ich zu dem bruch noch nicht. hab ihn mir nicht weiter angesehn,.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2010)

Hoi Andi, auch von mir mein Beileid, aber ich denke dafür gibt es doch Ersatz, oder ???

Ich bin zur Zeit ohne Bike unterwegs


----------



## mi2 (6. Dezember 2010)

ohman . mein beileid an andi! kann mir richtig vorstellen wie fassungslos man dann ist. Aber nun haste nen grunddir nen 2011 zu holen


----------



## barbarissima (6. Dezember 2010)

*@Andi*
Das Klong hört sich schrecklich an  Von mir auch eine extra dicke Portion Beileid. Ausgerechnet so ein schönes Bike, das so artgerecht gehalten wurde und so ein schönes Leben hatte 

*@Bilderposter*
Superobermegastarke Bilder mit und ohne Bike


----------



## fatz (6. Dezember 2010)

@andi
tut mir leid um dein schoenes bikes. nicht locker lassen, vielleicht rueckt cube ja was raus.

war gestern mit dem rennrodel unterwegs. gibt's aber keine bilder weil kein gescheites licht 
und ausserdem so kalt, dass ich die cam nicht mal rauskramen wollt.


----------



## Ostwandlager (6. Dezember 2010)

*das ist übel @andi...




*


----------



## m.rr (6. Dezember 2010)

Beileidvolle Grüße aus FFM


----------



## fatz (6. Dezember 2010)

@osti:
post mal was neues und nicht immer nur irgendwelche bilderleichen. der 27.2 ist schon lang her....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.rr (6. Dezember 2010)

meins is ganz frisch


----------



## Ostwandlager (6. Dezember 2010)

@fatz, der ist doch bald wieder....


----------



## jan84 (6. Dezember 2010)

@Andi: Wie kommst du auf Ermüdungsbruch wenn du ihn dir noch nie näher angesehen hast  (abgesehen davon, dass es naheliegend ist)? Andererseits sei froh, dass es an der Kettenstrebe passiert ist und nicht am Steuerrohr.


----------



## XMS2009 (6. Dezember 2010)

So jetze hats geklappt!!!




```
Wenn kleine Affen Äffchen sind, was sind dann kleine Maden...?
```


----------



## Ostwandlager (6. Dezember 2010)

*so @fatz, jetzt eins von heute... Noch haben wir kein regen...schnee wäre ja besser 








*


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Dezember 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> @Andi: Wie kommst du auf Ermüdungsbruch wenn du ihn dir noch nie näher angesehen hast  (abgesehen davon, dass es naheliegend ist)? Andererseits sei froh, dass es an der Kettenstrebe passiert ist und nicht am Steuerrohr.



ja da hast allerdings recht. auf der anderen seite festigt mich das in der meinung dass der rahmen an sich so stabil is. und auch dass nen cm oder zwei mehr federweg dem nciht zusetzten!.. die kettenstrebe...eigtl. hätt ich mir das gelcih denken können. irgendwo am hinterbau eben; der ist ja leider das bauteil mit dem meisten flex/ "instabilen" bauteilen.
Naja ermüdungsbruch erstens weils nahe liegt und zweitens weil du gleich aufn ersten blick dem riss angesehen hast das der nich einfach grad durch is.. hab ihn mir eben nochmal angeschaut. scheint von oben nach unten durchgerissne zu sein. und wenn man jetzt den  däpfer eindfedert kann man sich auch vorstellen was da für kräfte draufwirken; so wie das rad jetzt zur seite geht!

danke nochmals an alle..

erfüllt war sein leben, da hast allerdings recht bärbel. und das is auch mit das einzig gute: ich brauch mir nicht vorwerfen das teil nicht einmal ausgenutzt zu haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (6. Dezember 2010)

Mein Beileid zu Deim Rahmenbruch haste auch!

Zwecks Geld und Neuanschaffung: Fürn Übergang ein Stahl-HT, so On-One oder so. Billig und stabil. Wenn die Finanzen besser stehn nen schönen Rahmen raussuchen.


----------



## Pedal41 (6. Dezember 2010)

m.rr schrieb:


> Beileidvolle Grüße aus FFM



New York , New Yooooork..... schönes Bild. Schreib  ich mal so als Landei 
Auch von mir alles Gute an den Bruchpiloten , so lang nur am Bike was gebrochen ist !!!

Grüsse.......


----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. Dezember 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> scheisstag!


 In der Tat ..... auch mein MitgefÃ¼hl.....


Pedal41 schrieb:


> Auch von mir alles Gute an den Bruchpiloten , so lang nur am Bike was gebrochen ist !!!


 Das ist wohl in der Tat das einzig Gute daran, dass Du heile geblieben bist! Viel GlÃ¼ck bei den anstehenden "Verhandlungen" mit den WÃ¼rfelbauern..


kubitix schrieb:


> Fat Albert 40â¬ StÃ¼ckpreis, meine Nokian 63â¬ StÃ¼ckpreis, ein SchlÃ¼sselbeinbruch unbezahlbar.





beuze1 schrieb:


> ..Frische Luft hilft..


Das hat mich Beides voll Ã¼berzeugt  Seit ich in der Stube festsitze, geht es mir zunehmend schlechter ..... Launetechnisch. Und Eure Bilder sind soooo toll - da habe ich schweren Herzens (wegen dem Geld) gestern beschlossen, den Schwarzen auch wintertechnisch fahrtauglich zu machen.....es kommen ja noch Januar/Februar....MÃ¤rz? und jedes Jahr ein neuer Winter....
War gar nicht so einfach - noch irgendwo halbwegs preiswerte Winterreifen zu ergattern, seit KÃ¶nig Boris die "Winterreifenpflicht" ausgerufen hat 
Habe bei gestern bei "ActionSports" noch ein paar Conti Spike Claw 120 fÃ¼r 35,90,- Euronen das StÃ¼ck bekommen kÃ¶nnen....sind heute auch nicht mehr lieferbar......nun hoffe ich nur noch auf schnelle Anlieferung  bei mir - nicht dass Â´ne Absage kommt :-(
Dann gibt es auch mal wieder ein aktuelles Bild


----------



## barbarissima (6. Dezember 2010)

*@m.rr*
Frankfurt bei Nacht und Schnee - das hat schon was und harmoniert so schön mit den roten Felgen 

*@spuri*
Da bin ich ja mal auf deinen ersten Erfahrungsbericht mit den Spikes gespannt 

Dieses Jahr werden so wenig Ice Spiker gekauft  Sind die schon wieder ausverkauft?

Hier war heute nicht an Biken zu denken. Erst hat es eine Riesenladung Schnee hingehauen und dann hat es ab Mittag drauf geregnet  BÄH!!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. Dezember 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@spuri *Da bin ich ja mal auf deinen ersten Erfahrungsbericht mit den Spikes gespannt ......
> Dieses Jahr werden so wenig Ice Spiker gekauft  Sind die schon wieder ausverkauft?


Naja wie gesagt - ganz schön schwer überhaupt noch etwas mit Spikes in 26"x 2.1 zu bekommen.....und bei mir kamen die Schwalbe eh nicht in Frage (vom Preis mal abgesehen)....da hier und da evtl. doch innerorts "geräumt" wird...und ich nicht gleich im Wald oder auf dem Feld bin...wollte ich so etwas - wo die "Lauffläche" auch mal auf blankem Bitumen rollen kann...ohne die Spikes gleich "platt" zu fahren.....
http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/images/product_images/original_images/1773_0.jpg
Reicht ja, wenn das ausrutschen verhindert/erschwert wird.
So wie Ihr wohnt - hätte ich wohl auch mehr wert auf ganz viele Spikes (auch in der Lauffläche) gelegt! Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen  
Hoffe die Rechnung geht auf!
Erfahrungsbericht folgt sicher ---- sobald es "Erfahrungen" gibt


----------



## Bymike (6. Dezember 2010)

@ Andi: 
Echt schade um das gute Stück - es wurde halt ordnungsgemäß bewegt. 
Naja mal sehen ob du in Sachen Garantie was reißen kannst.
Beim Radhaus Schliersee gibts immer noch günstig 2009er Stereo und Fritzz Rahmen, aber die gabs halt nicht in so genialen Farben... 

Perfekt wäre es natürlich, wenn es die Streben als separate Ersatzteile gäbe. Da ließe sich bestimmt gut mit leben, selbst wenn sie ne andere Farbe hätten und ggfs. nachlackiert werden müssten. 

Aber... kommt Zeit, kommt Rad! Augen offen halten, vielleicht ergibt sich ja was. Perfekt wärs natürlich, wenn du der Stereo-Gemeinde treu bleiben könntest


----------



## beuze1 (6. Dezember 2010)

*nur mal so am Rande





Titel:* *Zeigt her eure Cubes*


----------



## wiesi991 (6. Dezember 2010)

zur Befriedigung der Bilder-Polizei






hab das ganze probegefahren und muss sagen - echt wahnsinn wie gut das dem ams tut! - jetz muss ich nur noch das ding ganz gerade ausrichten - ne holzkonstruktion wird wohl helfen....

ach ja an alle, die das auch machen - vergesst am besten nicht, die ahead-kappe vor den vorbauschrauben zu spannen


----------



## Markus i35 (7. Dezember 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Hi Markus,
> Eulennhütte, wo soll die denn sein?
> 
> Grüße
> Guido



Auf der Tour Grande Guerra


----------



## Milan0 (7. Dezember 2010)

@andi

auch von mir noch ein herzliches Beileid!

@spuri

bin schon auf deinen Erfahrungsbericht zwecks der Spikes gespannt. Ich rutsche auch noch mit NobbyNics hier rum. Wobei gestern war das Wetter bei mir genauso



> Hier war heute nicht an Biken zu denken. Erst hat es eine Riesenladung  Schnee hingehauen und dann hat es ab Mittag drauf geregnet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hoffe die nächsten Tage wird es wieder besser, habe jetzt ein Stativ und Funkauslöser für die Kamera, da kann es dann auch mal "Actionbilder" von mir geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horstling (7. Dezember 2010)

wiesi991 schrieb:


> hab das ganze probegefahren und muss sagen - echt wahnsinn wie gut das dem ams tut! - jetz muss ich nur noch das ding ganz gerade ausrichten - ne holzkonstruktion wird wohl helfen....



Sorry, ich weis nicht , was Du meinst. Neue Lenker/Vorbau-Kombi?
( Denn alles was einem AMS gut tut, will ich genau wissen!)


----------



## wiesi991 (7. Dezember 2010)

horstling schrieb:


> Sorry, ich weis nicht , was Du meinst. Neue Lenker/Vorbau-Kombi?
> ( Denn alles was einem AMS gut tut, will ich genau wissen!)



jepp - neue lenker/vorbau-kombo! ist ein Race Face Atlas AM Lenker und ein Race Face Evolve AM 50mm Vorbau.

Das handling ist zwar am anfang gewöhnungsbedürftig zackig (fühlt sich anfangs sehr nervös an), aber wenn man sich mal n bissl dran gewöhnt hat ist es eine wahnsinns agilitätssteigerung, das bike ist nicht mehr so träge 

außerdem hab ich noch: anständige reifen und Flatpedale montiert, sowie die ganganzeige für den umwerfer entfernt 

ein paar dinge stehn zwar noch auf der liste, aber die müssen wegen einem neuen hobby (Paintball - wieder so ein teurer Sport) erstmal hinten anstehen


----------



## horstling (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte bei mir von Anfang an nen Riser mit kurzem Vorbau dran und will gar nichts anderes haben. Passt!!


----------



## nen (7. Dezember 2010)

Igitt Tauwetter, dafür herrlich warme 12° C. Dann halt doch noch einmal eine Runde mit dem schwarzen Drahtesel. Gut, dass aufs Wochenende wieder der Winter kommt.

@Andi: Beileid auch von mir. Hoffentlich lässt sich was machen, damit wir noch viele Fotos vom Stereo hier bestaunen könnne.






bis dann...


----------



## Beorn (7. Dezember 2010)

What the f**k?!

12° hats bei Dir! Das will ich auch, kein Bock mehr auf 2°C und Schneematsch (ok, ich könnte bei der positiven Entwicklung der Pegelstände mein WW-Boot rausholen, Murg ich komme!  )!


----------



## nen (7. Dezember 2010)

Jaja, der Föhn rauscht mal wieder den Brenner runter


----------



## Beorn (7. Dezember 2010)

Ok, hab geschaut, ich mach dann eher sowas: [ame="http://www.vimeo.com/2636565"]Murg Winter 08 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Bymike (7. Dezember 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *nur mal so am Rande
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Die letzte Fahrt im Herbst:




Die erste Fahrt im Schnee:




(ja... Brille verloren beim Selbstauslöser drücken)

Das erste Posen im Schnee:



Fazit: Berg runter lustig, alles andere macht keinen Spaß. Und in den dicken Klamotten sieht man aus, wie ein blaues Michelin-Männchen


----------



## Cortina (7. Dezember 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *nur mal so am Rande
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was haltet Ihr davon ein neues Thema aufzumachen in dem alles allgemeine bequatscht werden kann?

Wegen jeder Kleinigkeit ein neues Thema aufzumachen lohnt auch nicht.
Ob das nun Andis blauer Pulli ist oder Bärbels Ringelsocken oder fatzs Bad oder Kati aufgrund von falsch eingstellten Sattelstützen und grünen Jacken schlaflose Nächte bekommt oder ich gerade nicht zum Biken komme aber auf Skitour bin, muss ja nicht unbedingt im "Zeigt her eure Cubes" Thema diskuiert werden.

Die Leitung würde ich dann Beuze übergeben der dann aufpasst dass dort keine Bilder mit Cubes gepostet werden 

Vorschlag:

"Die Cube Club Lounge"
"Zeigt was ihr wollt aber nicht Eure Cubes"
"Labertanten Club"
"Dies und Das"
.
.
.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (7. Dezember 2010)

"Die Cube Club Lounge"
"Zeigt was ihr wollt aber nicht Eure Cubes"
"Labertanten Club"
"Dies und Das"
*"KTWR *the Cube rider´s exklusive one*"*
.
.


----------



## -FLEX- (7. Dezember 2010)

"Zeigt was ihr wollt aber nicht Eure Cubes", halte ich unter Einhaltung des JuSchG für Bedenklich 

"Die Cube Club Lounge" oder ''(Der) Cube Talk'', find ich aber ganz gut und wär auch gleich dabei!!!


----------



## beuze1 (7. Dezember 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Die Leitung würde ich dann Beuze übergeben der dann aufpasst dass dort keine Bilder mit Cubes gepostet werden
> 
> Vorschlag:
> *"Zeigt was ihr wollt aber nicht Eure Cubes"*






*Das würde Ich aber dann mit aller Härte machen.*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Dezember 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr davon ein neues Thema aufzumachen in dem alles allgemeine bequatscht werden kann?
> Wegen jeder Kleinigkeit ein neues Thema aufzumachen lohnt auch nicht.


 Eben! Und ich denke so ein wenig läuft es immer mal aus der Spur...auch wenn Dein "Cube - ich Laber über Alles andere als Bikes" Thread aufgemacht sein wird - wird es im reinen "zeigt her Eure Cubes" Thread weiter kleine Entgleisungen und Diskussionen geben. 
Meine Meinung - und ganz ehrlich - es hat mich bislang auch nicht sonderlich gestört. Muss aber im Rahmen bleiben - und die "Cube-Bilder" dürfen dabei nicht zu kurz kommen. Ich glaube da hat es in letzter Zeit eher geklemmt - nicht an der ein oder anderen (kleinen) Diskussion, 
die ich im Übrigen gerade gut finde....denn Bilder ohne Kommentare (ob zu Ringelsocken oder Pullover) sind ja auch mit der Zeit langweilig und entbehren zudem dann jeglichem Zuspruch, Lob - aber auch jeglicher Kritik! Bitte mal darüber nachdenken. 

Aber wenn Ihr dann unbedingt Eure Ski- und Bergbilder, unterbringen wollt - macht ruhig so einen Fred auf.......schaden kanns ja nicht sonderlich ;-)
und erhöht in der Summe dann doch evt. den (Cube)Bilderanteil hier - aber hier wird es dadurch bestimmt nur sauberer, aber nicht rein! ;-)


----------



## horstling (7. Dezember 2010)

Meine Meinung:
Wo Bilder gepostet werden, müssen auch Meinungen und Bemerkungen dazu erlaubt sein. Diese wären in einem anderen Thread aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen und müssten dort auch wieder mit den entsprechenden Bildern versehen oder verlinkt werden. Mir gefällt es so, wie es ist. 
( dies ist jetzt schon der 7. Beitrag ohne Bild )


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Dezember 2010)

horstling schrieb:


> Meine Meinung:Mir gefällt es so, wie es ist.
> ( dies ist jetzt schon der 7. Beitrag ohne Bild )


 Ist eben Alles "nur" eine Frage der Selbstdisziplin, hatte mir selbst mal vorgenommen, lediglich max. 2 Beiträge ohne Foto zu posten & spätestens beim 3. Beitrag ein solches mit hoch zu laden. Im Winter nicht ganz so gut zu halten.....aber ich gebe mir Mühe. Und die Bilderpolizei hat ja bislang auch ganz gute Arbeit geleistet - und die ganz Abtrünnigen "angemahnt".... Mir hat es daher auch im Großen und Ganzen gefallen  allerdings spricht ja dennoch nichts gegen eine "Cube-Club-Lounge (CCL)" - kann alles Andere nebenbei ausgelabert werden..(zum Beispiel, dass meine Spikereifen heute versandt wurden  )...ohne dass die Bilderpolizei deswegen dann schlaflose Nächte haben muss  
Aber hier sollte es (halbwegs - von *zu* vielen Fremdpostes in kurzem Abstand mal abgesehen) so bleiben! Wie horstlingt schon sagt fehlt sonst die "Würze"....
und nun fehlt hier vor Allem erst einmal wieder ein Bild! 
Aus Gründen der Selbstbeschränkung daher nun 1, 2 und Beitrag 3 mit Foto 



Sind ja erst wenige Meinungen eingetroffen - falls Ihr die CCL eröffnet, schaltet mal bitte dazu hier einen Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (7. Dezember 2010)

egal wie der bla-thread heisst: aufmachen!

und bevor der beuze den blues kriegt:

mein wuerfel im neuen stall


----------



## Cortina (7. Dezember 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> egal wie der bla-thread heisst: aufmachen!
> und bevor der beuze den blues kriegt:
> mein wuerfel im neuen stall



Ist das die Nabelschnur die da aus der Wand hängt


----------



## fatz (7. Dezember 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ist das die Nabelschnur die da aus der Wand hängt



nein, das ist ein kabel. so fuer strom und so...

der elektriker kommt erst uerbermorgen und ich hab schon mal die strippen eingezogen.


----------



## barbarissima (7. Dezember 2010)

Also von mir aus kann alles bleiben, wie es ist  Das Gequatsche ergibt sich ja in aller Regel aus den Bildern und auch wenn es mal Zeiten gibt, in denen die Bilderquote etwas in den Keller geht, dann tut das dem Thread keinen Abbruch  Wenn das Wetter wieder besser wird kommen auch wieder mehr Bilder und solange uns Beuze immer wieder zur Ordnung ruft  und schimpft, wenn wir gar zu ausschweifend werden, kann für mich alles bleiben, wie es ist


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Dezember 2010)

Also ich finde ein lounge prinzipiell ganz gut. die bedenken die ich nur hab, wie bärbel ja schon gsagt hat, sind die, dass entweder einfach nur ein paralleles gebabbel entsteht, eben weil man "dort" skifahrn z.b. postet und hier parallel über bilder geredet wird, ooder dass dort relativ schnell ruhig sein wird, weil es keine bilder gibt, die ja wiederum hierein kommen, die diskutiert werden können. oke kling komisch, is aber so
gegen den "versuch" einer lounge spricht aber nix, oder?!

@fatz: netter stall... vll. j anoch bissle leer, aber sonst


----------



## fatz (7. Dezember 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> netter stall... vll. j anoch bissle leer, aber sonst


eigentlich isses die neue werkstatt. der stall ist nebenan, sieht aber genauso aus.
und ja, ist noch nicht eigeraeumt. weil, siehe oben. steht grad nur das drin, was beim bau 
vorm haus rumstand.


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Dezember 2010)

dein rad stand vor dem haus?! schäm dich!


----------



## Cortina (7. Dezember 2010)

Hab einfach mal ein neues Thema eröffnet:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=497198

Mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt.

Natürlich sollte das hier nicht in ein "trockenes-Bilder-Thema" ausarten, die Kommentare gehören dazu und ich werde es mir auch nicht nehmen lassen das ein oder andere Bild zu kommentieren.

Weiterführende Diskussionen wie sie Andi's Baumwollpulli über Bike Klamotten ausgelöst hat sollten allerdings nicht hier geführt werden, deswegen aber gleich ein neuesThema aufzumachen lohnt meiner Meinung nach allerdings auch nicht.

Let's try it 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## blutbuche (7. Dezember 2010)

...finde es ganz normal , dass man zu geposteten bildern seinen "senf" gibt - is doch langweilig sonst .... klar , muss nicht überhand nehmen , aber so gar nix dazu schreiebn ,  find´ich auch doof .....
aber parallel ne lounge : why not ....
p.s. finde es übrigens auch nicht gut , dass sich über jeden furz- beitrag aufgeregt wird - und das nur von einem .... alle anderen stören die kommentare ja ansch. nicht wirklich ... da sollte man sich doch dann dafür entscheiden , wie es die mehrheit möchte ... (oh je - jetzt hab ich wieder ne lawine losgetreten ...)


----------



## beuze1 (7. Dezember 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Mir hat es daher auch im Großen und Ganzen gefallen
> Aber hier sollte es (halbwegs - von *zu* vielen Fremdpostes in kurzem Abstand mal abgesehen) so bleiben!



*Ja das ist auch meine Meinung, wir haben eine enorme Fülle von guten Bike-Bildern und Geschichten ums Cube! Kein anderer Marken-Thread kann da mithalten. Hier sind die meisten weit über das bloße Abfotografieren der Bikes 
mit Liebe Witz und Einsatz dabei. Der Umgangston untereinander könnte kaum besser sein und es macht Spaß hier zu sein.Auch die Fremdpostes stören keines Falls dieses Gesamtbild, sondern sind durchaus als Bereicherung und Würze zu sehen.
Auch sind natürlich alle Denkbahren Kommentare über die Bilder geradezu erwünscht
Und Diskussionen über mehr als 2-3 postes werden ja nach dem harschen Auftreten der Bilder-Polizei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 meist auch eingestellt.*


*in diesem sinne*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (7. Dezember 2010)

Und solche extremen Ätschenfotos bitte ich vor 15.00 Uhr zu posten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sonst träume ich da nachts von


----------



## Cortina (7. Dezember 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Ja das ist auch meine Meinung, wir haben eine enorme Fülle von guten Bike-Bildern und Geschichten ums Cube! Kein anderer Marken-Thread kann da mithalten. Hier sind die meisten weit über das bloße Abfotografieren der Bikes
> mit Liebe Witz und Einsatz dabei. Der Umgangston untereinander könnte kaum besser sein und es macht Spaß hier zu sein.Auch die Fremdpostes stören keines Falls dieses Gesamtbild, sondern sind durchaus als Bereicherung und Würze zu sehen.
> Auch sind natürlich alle Denkbahren Kommentare über die Bilder geradezu erwünscht
> Und Diskussionen über mehr als 2-3 postes werden ja nach dem harschen Auftreten der Bilder-Polizei
> ...



Das sehe ich ganz genau so und ich hoffe die Eröffnung des neuen Thema's wird hier nicht als Kritik oder Boykott gesehen.

Im Gegenteil, eben weil der Umgangston sehr gut ist und man hier die ein oder andere Person durch dieses Forum auch persönlich kennengelernt hat und mit dieser eben mal über was anderes "tratschen" möchte habe ich den Cube Talk von "Cuber für Cuber" eröffnet.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Dezember 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und solche extremen Ätschenfotos bitte ich vor 15.00 Uhr zu posten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe


----------



## Sirrah73 (7. Dezember 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Und Diskussionen über mehr als 2-3 postes werden ja nach dem harschen Auftreten der Bilder-Polizei
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Immer wieder spannend zu sehen wann dann der erste zuckt. Die nicht "Bilderposter" a la: _Schnell ein Bild bevor der Beuze kommt._ oder Beuze: a la *





. *Ich find hier ist immer gute Stimmungund macht Spaß hier im Cubeforum*.

*Schnell ein Bild bevor der Beuze kommt (auch wenns aus'm Sommer ist, den ich gerne wieder hätte)



Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Dezember 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...ich hoffe die Eröffnung des neuen Thema's wird hier nicht als Kritik oder Boykott gesehen...


 Quatsch - ist doch ´ne super Sache.....siehst ja wie das "abgeht" - man bekommt ja nicht mal Fotos hochgeladen, so gut besucht ist der neue Fred.  
Scheint gut anzukommen, war vielleicht auch überfällig 
Und hier geht es doch toll weiter  Alles ist gut so 
Und ich (ihr) war(d) an diesem historischem Tag live und in Farbe von Anfang dabei!!!!


----------



## blutbuche (7. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Neo_78 (8. Dezember 2010)

So lange nichts mehr an Bilder reingestellt.
Hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder vom Sommer















Schöne Grüße


----------



## barbarissima (8. Dezember 2010)

*@Neo_78*
Das letzte Foto ist ja nett  Sieht aus, als wär´s die ganz große Liebe


----------



## xerto (8. Dezember 2010)

Ein Cube und ein Ghost


Was wird das werden?

Ein Canyon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (8. Dezember 2010)

..wenn sie sich doch mögen - lass sie doch !!!


----------



## horstling (8. Dezember 2010)

xerto schrieb:


> Ein Cube und ein Ghost
> 
> 
> Was wird das werden?
> ...




Neeee! Ein Ghube !






[/URL][/IMG][/URL][/IMG]


----------



## xerto (8. Dezember 2010)

Da haste recht.


----------



## Philipp.hy (8. Dezember 2010)

Hallöchen,

Meine erste Fahrt mitm neuen Bike  
mein altes mussten se ja auch klauen...









grüße


----------



## barbarissima (8. Dezember 2010)

Sehr hübsch  Wünsche dir viel Spaß mit deinem Reaction


----------



## Neo_78 (8. Dezember 2010)

Danke Danke,
Das Ghost und mein Cube haben sich schon sehr gern ja 

Schönes Reaction  Philipp.hy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Organspänder (8. Dezember 2010)

jetzt bin ich doch auch Opfer der Winterreifenpflicht geworden 
richtig niedlich der kleine 2.10 Reifen am Stereo 







und noch ein _Muddyboard der 1.Generation_ gefunden und gleich mal montiert mal sehen ob der Dämpfer "sauber" bleibt bei dem Wetter draussen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Dezember 2010)

Philipp.hy schrieb:


> ...mein altes mussten se ja auch klauen...


 Auch wieder in der sogenannten "Grenzregion".  
Aber wir haben ja keine Vorurteile 
Schöner Ersatz ist es auf jeden Fall geworden 



Organspänder schrieb:


> ...jetzt bin ich doch auch Opfer der Winterreifenpflicht geworden ...


Du Glücklicher - ich würde ja gerne.....auch Fotos usw. - man lässt mich nicht  Vermutlich ist der DHL-Wagen eingeschneit 
Sieht jedenfalls sehr pflichtgemäß aus  viel Spaß damit.....und bitte Fotos vom Ausprobieren


----------



## Philipp.hy (8. Dezember 2010)

Danke Danke 

Mein neues wird eh weitestgehend keinen Meter mehr von mir weichen


----------



## blutbuche (8. Dezember 2010)

@spuri : so gehts mir mit iloxx- warte sehnsüchtig auf meine frosch ...; scheint auch eingeschneit zu sein ....


----------



## jan84 (8. Dezember 2010)

horstling schrieb:


> Neeee! Ein Ghube !
> 
> [...]



Was wird dann hieraus:





?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Dezember 2010)

ein cubis...aber werde nicht fotoshoppen


----------



## blutbuche (8. Dezember 2010)

..das wäre ja ein sehr netter nachkomme !!!!


----------



## Milan0 (8. Dezember 2010)

ich war heute auch noch kurz unterwegs, aber bevor ich überhaupt in den Wald kam, war ich schon völlig durchnässt!




wurde dann nur eine kleine Runde und zurück ging es mit dem Zug




danach die Kette und Schaltung wieder sauber machen und ölen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Dezember 2010)

Milan0 schrieb:


> ich war heute auch noch kurz unterwegs...wurde dann nur eine kleine Runde....danach die Kette und Schaltung wieder sauber machen und ölen


 Vorbildlich! Und kleine Runde ist immer noch mehr, als die meisten hier (einschließlich meiner Wenigkeit) heute so gemacht haben. 
Immerhin hat soeben der DHL-Auslieferer meine Reifen (Spike) gebracht...nur leider keine Zeit mehr heute zu montieren.... und die nächsten 2 Tage sind 12h Schichten... Aber dann ist endlich auch dafür Zeit .....Kälte & Schnee sollen uns ja "erhalten" bleiben - nach kurzem "Tau-Wochenende"....Also noch genug Zeit für neue Winterbilder und "Testfahrten" - leider.


----------



## Somnus (9. Dezember 2010)

wiesi991 schrieb:


> @ wiesi991:
> 
> Sind das die NC17 Pedale?
> Falls ja, sind deine nach den ersten Ausfahrten im Dreck auch immer weißer geworden?
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Organspänder (9. Dezember 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> ....Also noch genug Zeit für neue Winterbilder und "Testfahrten"...



_*TESTFAHRTEN*_mein Stichwort  
Heute mal drei Stunden lang alles unter die neuen Räder genommen und ich muss sagen der Reifen ist richtig gut 
Ein ganz neues Fahrgefühl 
und damit es nichts zu meckern hat gibts noch nen Winterbild


----------



## Somnus (9. Dezember 2010)

@ Organspänder:

Ich überlege mir auch eine "Winterbereifung" zuzulegen.
Macht sich das wirklich so gut bemerkbar?

Ach ja, sei doch so nett und leih dem Andi mal ne Schwinge von deinem Stereo!
Du hast doch zwei! ;-)


----------



## xerto (9. Dezember 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> @ Organspänder:
> 
> Ich überlege mir auch eine "Winterbereifung" zuzulegen.
> Macht sich das wirklich so gut bemerkbar?




ja.



das ist klasse mit den spikes auf festgefahrenen schnee und eis. 

seit gestern abend auf dem stereo. das fahrad rutscht viel weniger. bei nur schnee ist es egal. dann gehen auch die nobbys. aber bei eis, klasse


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Dezember 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir auch eine "Winterbereifung" zuzulegen.Macht sich das wirklich so gut bemerkbar?


http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=2152
Etwas runterscrollen und Du kannst kostenlos die PDF zum Reifentest laden oder öffnen. Hätte ich das mal auch vorher gemacht....der Spike Claw mit 120 Piksern schneidet nicht sonderlich ab  Allerdings bin ich kein Extremfahrer....wenn er nur etwas Halt bietet - hat sich´s gelohnt.
Andererseits scheint man bei Bike-Discount "Nachschub" bekommen zu haben, wieder ´ne Menge in 26 x 2.1 lieferbar! 
Sollte ich noch tauschen  so ganz ohne eigenen Test....ich hatte ja gerade für die Strecke bis zum Wald / zum Feld welche mit "normaler" Lauffläche haben wollen.....Hiiiiiillllfffeeee.....schon jemand´ne Meinung zum Claw 120 ???


----------



## barbarissima (9. Dezember 2010)

Also mal ehrlich, ich würde tauschen  Auch wenn die Ice Spiker teurer sind, aber die halten ewig. Man muss sie aber einfahren, damit sich die Spikes ins Gummi drücken können. Es müssen ja auch nicht die Ice Spiker pro sein. Die sind zwar leichter, aber ich bin mit den normalen auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## xerto (9. Dezember 2010)

ich habe letzte woche die ice spiker von schwalbe bei h+s für 49 euro besrellt. die haben 320 spikes. (früher hat man für den preis autoreifen bekommen)

 wenn schon denn schon


----------



## kubitix (9. Dezember 2010)

hi spuri,

ich fahre den Nokian Extreme 294 und muß sagen "knaller". Ist schon lustig wenn du auf spiegelglatter Fläche mit 25 KmH an Spaziergängern vorbei fährst die kaum laufen können. Aufpassen muß ich nur auf der ein oder anderen Abfahrt, die traktion ist so gut das man wirklich auf Schneeverwehungen achten muß, sonst geht´s schnell mal übern Lenker. Im tiefen nassen Schnee von heute war die Traktion dann allerdings nicht mehr ganz so gut. Hoffen wir also, dass es wieder kälter wird und das ganze gefriert. Ich denke allerdings 120 Spike´s könnten selbst bei nicht ganz so forscher Gangart ein bizzl wenig sein.


----------



## barbarissima (9. Dezember 2010)

Und wenn es bergauf zu steil wird, dann kriegt man nicht mehr genug Druck aufs Vorderrad und rutscht weg, was etwas unangenehm ist, weil man in aller Regel den ganzen Berg wieder runterrutscht


----------



## wiesi991 (9. Dezember 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> wiesi991 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @ wiesi991:
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Organspänder (9. Dezember 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> @ Organspänder:
> 
> Ich überlege mir auch eine "Winterbereifung" zuzulegen.
> Macht sich das wirklich so gut bemerkbar?



Jo machen sich doch schon ganz gut die Teile gerade bei vereistem Kopfsteinpflaster oder ähnilichem


----------



## Organspänder (9. Dezember 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> @ Organspänder:
> Ach ja, sei doch so nett und leih dem Andi mal ne Schwinge von deinem Stereo!
> Du hast doch zwei! ;-)



Je nachdem wieviel Forstschutz ich zu mir genommen habe


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Dezember 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich, ich würde tauschen


 Ihr habt mich fast so weit. Nur eine letzte Frage - die hoffentlich ganz schnell beantwortet wird, damit ich zur Not gleich "neu" bestellen kann. 
Soll ja möglichst im Urlaub schon gefahren werden.
Ich hatte wie gesagt extra welche gesucht, die in der Lauffläche nicht mit den Spikes bestückt sind, da ich unter Umständen einige Kilometer 
(geräumten - wenn es denn mal gemacht ist) Radweg fahren muss - bis ich aus der Stadt raus bin. Hatte daher "Angst" die Spikes sinnlos auf dem Asphalt "platt" zu fahren. Wenn ich nun lese, dass die sogar eigentlich 50 km auf Asphalt "eingefahren" werden sollten, dürfte man die Spikes doch auch danach nicht so schnell wegradieren - oder?
Sonst wären die jetzigen doch die Bessere Alternative. 
Leider geht nicht entweder / oder vom Weg her.....sonst wäre es bei 2 Bikes ja auch gar kein Problem....aber dieser "Mischweg" macht mich noch verrückt! *Bitte helft schnell*  Wie standhaft sind die Spikes auf Bitumen / Asphalt?
PS: Zur Zeit ist alles "ungeräumt" weil es immer wieder/weiter schneit - da wären 320 Spikes echt gut...


----------



## kubitix (9. Dezember 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Hatte daher "Angst" die Spikes sinnlos auf dem Asphalt "platt" zu fahren. Wenn ich nun lese, dass die sogar eigentlich 50 km auf Asphalt "eingefahren" werden sollten



Nicht sollten Nokian schreibt das vor.

Vielleicht auch interessant

http://adfc-frankfurt.de/Frankfurt_aktuell/FFA_Archiv/FFA_Archiv_alt/online/2006/1/2006126.htm


----------



## barbarissima (9. Dezember 2010)

Die Ice Spiker sind sehr haltbar. Und meine Spikes sehen, obwohl ich letzten Winter auch viel Straße gefahren bin, noch tiptop aus. Da würde ich mir an deiner Stelle keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hano! (9. Dezember 2010)

gelöscht.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Dezember 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch interessant





barbarissima schrieb:


> Die Ice Spiker sind sehr haltbar. Und meine Spikes sehen, obwohl ich letzten Winter auch viel Straße gefahren bin, noch tiptop aus. Da würde ich mir an deiner Stelle keine Sorgen machen.


 So habe ich das noch gar nicht gesehen - danke für die schnellen Antworten - aus dem Link heraus ist auch so einiges Rüber gekommen...
Entscheidung IN Abstimmung mit meiner Finanzdirektion:
Die jetzigen Conti werden am Wochenende montiert und "Probe" gefahren....sollten die Spikes nur 1-2 Winter halten, ist das Geld verdient. Danach werden Bärbels Ice Spikes 
(wir reden doch von denen hier http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a709/ice-spiker-304-spikes.html ?) montiert - es sei denn die Conti erfüllen alles Erwartungen ;-)
Danke noch mal für die guten Tipps - war nicht umsonst....auch wenn erst mal alles so bleibt, die Infos sind abgespeichert ;-)


----------



## kubitix (9. Dezember 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Danke noch mal für die guten Tipps - war nicht umsonst....auch wenn erst mal alles so bleibt, die Infos sind abgespeichert ;-)



Frei nach Bap

Helfe kann dir keiner,
se verzällen dir nur Seiwer
vun " waat ens aff,
et weed alles widder joot ... "

also da mußt du schon seiwer ran


----------



## barbarissima (9. Dezember 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> (wir reden doch von denen hier http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a709/ice-spiker-304-spikes.html ?)


Genau 


kubitix schrieb:


> Frei nach Bap
> 
> Helfe kann dir keiner,
> se verzällen dir nur Seiwer
> ...


Das hätte ich jetzt auch nicht schöner sagen können


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Dezember 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Die Ice Spiker sind sehr haltbar. Und meine Spikes sehen, obwohl ich letzten Winter auch viel Straße gefahren bin, noch tiptop aus. Da würde ich mir an deiner Stelle keine Sorgen machen.


 Überraschende Wende im Ganzen - habe mir die Conti noch mal genau angesehen - einige der eh schon wenigen Spikes waren auch noch schief oder zu tief montiert  und der Link von kubitix hat mich die ganze Nacht nicht schlafen lassen....
Anruf beim örtlichen Händler:
Ja - die Schwalbe kannste haben - habe ich da!
Leider zum empfohlenen Originalpreis ..... also gegenüber Bike- Discount inklusive Versandkosten .... gute 26,00 Euro in den Sand gesetzt. 
Was wäre das für ein gemütlicher Abend beim Italiener geworden. 
So werden es hoffentlich viele Ausfahrten schon jetzt, ab kommender Woche.  So gesehen, guter Tausch. 
Bei erneuter Onlinebestellung wäre vermutlich bei Anlieferung der Urlaub schon wieder vorbei. Was soll´s - danke noch mal an Bärbel & kubitix für die Überzeugungsarbeit. 
*Genaue Inspektion des Gütezustandes durch geschultes Fachpersonal *
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/796519



*Ah ja - hier erkennt der Fachmann doch Welten dazwischen....*



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/796520
*Gut - einer geht dann zurück... *


----------



## kubitix (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Spuri,

ich denke mal die richtige Entscheidung. Trotzdem damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen, es muß wieder Kälter werden. Bei uns hat´s im Moment 1-2°C plus, es taut und da hilft der Spikereifen nicht wirklich. Ist halt nicht besser oder schlechter wie mein Smart Sam. Auf festgefahrener Schneedecke und Eis aber absolut Top, ich bin an der "Bundemühle" das Gefälle (ca.11%) auf einer zentimeterdicken Eisfläche runtergefahren ohne die kleinste Unsicherheit. Tags zuvor hatte ich mich beim zu Fuß Versuch schon hingelegt.

Neuschnee hilft auch nicht wirklich, macht aber Spaß


----------



## barbarissima (10. Dezember 2010)

*@spuri*
Glückwunsch zu dieser weisen Entscheidung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die 26 hätten, wenn du sie beim Italiener gelassen hättest, nur zu Unzufriedenheit auf der Waage geführt - und das so kurz vor Weihnachten 
Und wenn es auch gerade +1°C hat, die Waldwege sind trotzdem gefroren und bieten ab sofort Spaß ohne Ende


----------



## barbarissima (10. Dezember 2010)

>


 
Naja gut, bei der Schneehöhe ist es wirklich wurscht, welchen Reifen du fährst


----------



## j.wayne (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab heut auch mal wieder ne kleine Runde gedreht. 














War schon recht pappiger Schnee dabei, aber liess sich meistens recht gut fahrn


----------



## andi_tool (10. Dezember 2010)

Nachdem ich letztes Wochenende das erste Mal im Schnee gefahren bin, stellt sich mir jetzt die Frage, ob ich im Winter mit Klickpedalen fahren soll oder mit normalen Pedalen...

Wir haltet Ihr das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich fahre nie mit Klickpedalen, ist mir zu unsicher bei meinem Fahrstil.


----------



## Thaddel (11. Dezember 2010)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *na dann möcht ich auch mal wieder meinen beitrag, zu diesem gradiosem forum, dazu tun.*
> 
> *wo komm ich her...*
> 
> ...



Ist das nicht gefährlich so nahe an diesen Stromdingens?  Und überhaupt, ist sowas nicht eingezäunt?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. Dezember 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


> Hallo Spuri, ich denke mal die richtige Entscheidung. Trotzdem damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen,
> es muÃ wieder KÃ¤lter werden......


 Danke, Du bist ja nicht ganz unschuldig an der Entscheidungsfindung.  Und kÃ¤lter wird es wieder - schon nÃ¤chste Woche....im Urlaub. 


barbarissima schrieb:


> *@spuri...*Die 26â¬ hÃ¤tten, wenn du sie beim Italiener gelassen hÃ¤ttest, nur zu Unzufriedenheit auf der Waage gefÃ¼hrt - und das so kurz vor Weihnachten


 Da hast Du vermutlich Recht.  
Danke fÃ¼r die GlÃ¼ckwÃ¼nsche....auch Du bist nicht frei von Schuld. 
Was die Temperaturen und den Schnee/Eis usw. angeht mache ich mir wenig Sorgen, da ja "nur" der Schwarze die Spiker bekommt.....taugt es nicht (das Wetter) - wird halt das AMS ausgefÃ¼hrt, mit "normaler" Bereifung. Besser geht eigentlich von diesem Aspekt her kaum - war der "Fehlkauf" im FrÃ¼hjahr doch tatsÃ¤chlich zu was Nutze....auch wenn ich Sachen lese wie 6 Wochen und lÃ¤nger bei Gabel einsenden.....bin ich ganz froh Ã¼ber meine "Dummheit" .....mit dem Hardtail. Hat alles seinen Sinn 

@Thaddel - mach Dir keine Sorgen  irgendwie kommt mir das Bild bekannt vor. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere - BetriebsgelÃ¤nde! + EingezÃ¤unt! + berechtigter Fachmann als Cubetreiber! ..... der auch warnte..."Kinder, nicht nachmachen!"


----------



## kube (11. Dezember 2010)

Nunja es soll ja Leute geben die garnicht wissen das Hochspannung Lebensgefährlich ist.


----------



## Dämon__ (11. Dezember 2010)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Nachdem ich letztes Wochenende das erste Mal im Schnee gefahren bin, stellt sich mir jetzt die Frage, ob ich im Winter mit Klickpedalen fahren soll oder mit normalen Pedalen...
> 
> Wir haltet Ihr das?



Wenn du Plattformpedale fährst hast du den Vorteil das du mit ganz normalen Winterschuhen fahren kannst und keine Kältebrücke entsteht an den Klickis.


----------



## wiesi991 (11. Dezember 2010)

Thaddel schrieb:


> Ist das nicht gefährlich so nahe an diesen Stromdingens?  Und überhaupt, ist sowas nicht eingezäunt?




soweit ich mich entsinnen kann hat er gesagt, dass er dort arbeitet - und er den schlüssel für die anlage bekommen hat - also eingezäunt und er weis hoffentlich auch was er tut


----------



## kubitix (11. Dezember 2010)

Moin andi-tool,

wie DÃ¤mon ja schon geschrieben hat! Ich fahre im Moment auch mit ganz "normalen" Winter- Wanderschuhen" von Moorhead, gabÂ´s wirklich gÃ¼nstig bei Karstadt. Neben dem Vorteil mit diesen Schuhen bei den vorherrschenden Witterungsbedingungen besser laufen zu kÃ¶nnen, hast du auf Plattformpedalen ein erheblich grÃ¶Ãere AufstandsflÃ¤sche. Ein weiterer mÃ¶glicher Aspekt: Der Druck wird gÃ¼nstiger in die FuÃsohle verteilt und die FÃ¼Ãe bleiben aufgrund der besseren Durchblutung lÃ¤nger warm.

Es mÃ¼ssen ja auch keine "SÃ¼ndteuren" Pedale ala 5050 sein, meine haben 15â¬ gekostet und das reicht allemal um sie einen Winter lang zu schruben.

Sobald die Witterung im FrÃ¼hjahr wechselt kommen aber die "Klick mich" wieder dran.

PS: Plattformpedale nicht BÃ¤rentatzen, die sind zu klein.


----------



## dusi__ (11. Dezember 2010)

Thaddel schrieb:


> Ist das nicht gefährlich so nahe an diesen Stromdingens?  Und überhaupt, ist sowas nicht eingezäunt?




er hat doch gummi reifen


----------



## blutbuche (11. Dezember 2010)

...flats ..immer , sommer und winter .. mit richtig griffigen pins !!!!

sooo, nu´ab zu hibike - stöbern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (11. Dezember 2010)

@Thaddel
Richtig, ist gefährlich, deshalb ist so eine Anlage auch immer eingezäunt.
wiesi991 hat ein ausgezeichnetes Gedächtnis. Da sand ein paar Beiträge tiefer, dass ich bei einem Stromversorger arbeite.

@kube
ich glaube nicht, das es hier im Forum auch nur einen Biker gibt, der freiwillig sein Leben riskiert und somit nie wieder seiner lieblingsbeschäftigung nachkommen kann.

Man muß sich schon was einfallen lassen, bei all den schönen Bildern, von allen Postern.





Hab leider nichts Aktuelles an Bildern, da meine D80 schon seit geraumer Zeit zur Reparatur ist.


----------



## decline (11. Dezember 2010)

sexy stereo! perfekt wärs, wenn noch am lenker irgendwas rot eloxiert wäre!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. Dezember 2010)

OIRAM schrieb:


> wiesi991 hat ein ausgezeichnetes Gedächtnis....


 da sieht man es schwarz auf weiß - meine Beiträge liest gar keiner...(siehe 1030 unten....)
Ich trinke jetzt vor Wut und Enttäuschung gleich eine Flasche Rotwein - wie es hier im Forum so üblich ist, hicks...
Könnte aber auch daran liegen....das endlich frei ist!


----------



## OIRAM (12. Dezember 2010)

@spurhalter
Ich bitte um Gnade, verzeih mir... 
Wobei ich eigentlich immer besonders Deine Beiträge besonders Aufmerksam lese...da ich die art und weiße mag, wie Du Sie formulierst...
Bin schon auf die Spike Reifen Berichte gespannt...

@decline
hier kann man es sehen, da innen an den Griffen, die Klemmen
... ein wenig rot


----------



## wiesi991 (12. Dezember 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> da sieht man es schwarz auf weiß - meine Beiträge liest gar keiner...(siehe 1030 unten....)
> Ich trinke jetzt vor Wut und Enttäuschung gleich eine Flasche Rotwein - wie es hier im Forum so üblich ist, hicks...
> Könnte aber auch daran liegen....das endlich frei ist!



ich hab den beitrag ehrlich gesagt nur bis zur italiener-debatte gelesen  

*duldig* *heuchel*

edit sagt, dass OIRAMs bike ein kürzerer vorbau gut zu gesicht stehen würde


----------



## Somnus (12. Dezember 2010)

@ OIRAM: die V-two sehen echt genial aus. 

Überlege mir auch, mein Stereo auf diesen Teilen rollen zu lassen.
Darf man fragen wo du die her hast und wieviel du dafür hingelegt hast. Gerade die x12-Variante ist bei meinem Lieblings-store ausverkauft. 

Biste die alten xpw1600 denn gut los geworden?
Ich habe meine leider schon "naggisch" gemacht. 

Gruß
Somnus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (12. Dezember 2010)

*@Somnus*

Auf der HP von Veltec ist ein Laufradkonfigurator, da kannst Dir alles selbst zusammen stellen. Am ende steht sogar noch der Preis dabei. Einziger Hacken: Bestellen geht nur als Händler, ich konnt mich dort nicht Reg.
Aber mein Dealer hat das für mich erledigt und mir noch nicht mal den vollen Preis abgeknöpft. 

Achso, ich hatte im Original die Sunringle drauf, die haben nun schon den 3 Freilauf drauf. Ich hoffe mal das der nun hält. Sollen im kommenden Jahr einen Satze Ice Spiker Pro in 26X2.35 aufgezogen bekommen.


----------



## Hook (12. Dezember 2010)

Kleine Runde an der Nordsee bei -2 Grad und schönen Nordwind!



Jetzt gibts erst mal Glühwein


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (12. Dezember 2010)

heute im Taunus, war sehr mühselig an manchen Stellen


----------



## unocz (12. Dezember 2010)

ich habe meinen schatz heute auch mal wieder ausgeführt


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Dezember 2010)

@oiram & wiesi991 -  Ja natürlich ist Euch schon verziehen  
Schließlich sind Eure Postings der beste Beweis, dass doch mitgelesen wird....und so nette Worte..... Ich kann nicht länger Böse sein. 

Zu der Anfrage: Gestern Nacht erst Feierabend, heute ausgeschlafen, dann "Familientag" (ist immerhin Sonntag) ausgelebt. 
Dazu kam das Tauwetter mit bis zu 6°. 
Alles Matsch und Wasser hier...
Seit ca. 17.oo Uhr ist damit wieder Schluß - Temparaturen bereits wieder unter Null, leichter Griesel-Schneefall (Glatteis!)...und von der Tendenz her soll´s wieder bitter kalt werden.....
Also Morgen früh "Bastelstunde" und eventuell ´ne erste Ausfahrt - je nach Wetterlage und Stimmung.....ist immerhin der erste Urlaubstag....da kann man auch mal faul sein.  Vielleicht.
*Aus der "aktiven" Zeit...*




@Hook & Spirit .... Motivation pur  Der Glühwein ist mehr als verdient. !!!


----------



## blutbuche (12. Dezember 2010)

@spirit : ...respekt ..sollte doch alles gesperrt sein da oben (und der weihnachtsmarkt abgesagt)... siehts echt so katastrophal aus ???? gruss, k. - nicht gefahren , lieber couch gelegen


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (12. Dezember 2010)

also fahren konnte man nur da wo die Spur gefroren war, ansonsten biste steckengeblieben

Der Trail vom Winterstein zum Aussichtsturm hatte ne Schneefreie Spur allerdings seeeehr matschig, dementsprechend gut sah ich dann aus

Aber ein paar Wanderer hab ich noch getroffen aber mim Bike nur einen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Dezember 2010)

SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> also fahren konnte man nur da wo die Spur gefroren war, ansonsten biste steckengeblieben


Da musstest Du ja dann ein richtiger "Spurhalter" sein. 


SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> ...ein paar Wanderer hab ich noch getroffen aber mim Bike nur einen


 2 Wanderer + 1 Biker = macht dann ergo 3 weitere Kerben an der Luftpumpe. 
Gar kein schlechter Schnitt bei dem Wetter.  
Und immer daran denken......aus der tiefen Sonne heraus annähern


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (12. Dezember 2010)

aber hallo, da war ich echt der reinste Spurhalter, bissi daneben und weg warste

und nicht vergessen immer gegen den Wind anschleichen


----------



## Somnus (12. Dezember 2010)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *@Somnus*
> 
> Auf der HP von Veltec ist ein Laufradkonfigurator, da kannst Dir alles selbst zusammen stellen. Am ende steht sogar noch der Preis dabei. Einziger Hacken: Bestellen geht nur als Händler, ich konnt mich dort nicht Reg.
> Aber mein Dealer hat das für mich erledigt und mir noch nicht mal den vollen Preis abgeknöpft.
> ...


 
Danke! 

Ich habe jetzt bei http://www.superlight-bikeparts.de/ zugeschlagen! 
Einen Satz für 289 Euronen! 

Freue mich schon auf den Umbau! 

Schönen Abend!
Somnus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. Dezember 2010)

OIRAM schrieb:


> @spurhalter Bin schon auf die Spike Reifen Berichte gespannt...


 Na dann geht´s damit dann endlich mal los. 
Heute 08:00 Uhr im Osten Deutschlands - 1 müder Biker macht sich einen Kaffee und isst 2 Knäckebrote (in Ermangelung von frischen Brötchen). Zur gleichen Zeit steht im Keller ein LTD mit Sommerreifen....doch nicht mehr lange. 
09:00 Uhr die Zeitung ist studiert - der müde Biker etwas wacher....aus diesem Grund geht er in den besagten Keller....
Was dann passiert kann man im Haus nur ahnen....
10:00 Uhr Draußen sind derzeit -4° Celsius - Tendenz leicht steigend......ehe Tauwetter einsetzen könnte, macht sich der Biker mit samt LTD und Spikebereifung auf den Weg!



Erster Eindruck - fährt sich ja besser als man dachte. 
Das befürchtete ticken/nageln bei geräumter Strecke bleibt einfach aus, hörbar ist lediglich eine Art knistern - wie wenn man über sandigen Bitumen fährt. 
Völlig unschädlich. 
Die Straßen und Radwege sind passiert, die teilweise vereisten Stellen/Kurven konnten dem Bike nichts anhaben. 



Es geht weiter auf Feld- und Waldwegen. Bessere "Testbedingungen" könnten gar nicht sein - dank Tauwetter vor kurzem und nun wieder heftigem Frost sind überall vereiste Flächen...in Kurven, Senken usw. Es gibt keine Probleme - auch nicht, als es einen vereisten Anstieg zu erklimmen gilt. Der Biker sagt, er will die *Spikereifen bei diesen Bedingungen* nie, nie mehr missen!



Nur bei eingeschlagenem Lenker + starkem bremsen (auf einer übefrorenen Fläche) und beim provoziertem "einfahren" in den vereisten Berg am Fahrbahnrand hat ihn die Physik kurz wieder eingeholt - blieb aber alles Beherrschbar.  So ein entspanntes fahren.....
Man muss sich keine Gedanken um ehemalige Pfützen oder breite eisige Spurrinen machen.....auch wenn diese nun schon von Weitem sichtbar spiegeln.....



12:15 Uhr Biker samt LTD sind zurück und zur Dusche bereit....beide Grinsen über das gesamte Gesicht.....der Biker ist nun ganz wach. 
Fazit:
*Wer 2 (oder mehr) Bikes hat - sollte Eins davon auf jeden Fall umrüsten.* Wer nur 1 Bike hat - muss wissen, ob es das wert ist....den Kopf beim fahren unter solchen Bedingungen einfach völlig frei zu haben. Oft sind ja auch nur kalte, trockene Tage oder Neuschnee. 
Da hilft es eh nicht. Wenn es dann doch so kommt wie heute (Tauwetter/Frost) und alles überfroren ist - würde ich ein Bike ohne Spikes lieber stehen lassen. 
Wer das nicht will oder kann - kauft einfach Spikes!
Ich denke die Ausgabe lohnt - zumal die laut Bärbel auch nicht nur eine Saison verkraften - und Zwischenzeitlich auch der "normale" Mantel zu Hause bleiben darf, was das Wechselintervall bei diesem auch verlängern dürfte. Ich wollte heute einfach immer weiter fahren....nur die Mittagszeit und das mangelhafte Frühstück mahnten dann zur Heimkehr! 
Freue mich schon wieder auf Morgen - und hasse mich im Nachhinein ein wenig für die 14 Tage Zwangspause.


----------



## xerto (13. Dezember 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Na dann geht´s damit dann endlich mal los.
> Heute 08:00 Uhr im Osten Deutschlands - 1 müder Biker macht sich einen Kaffee und isst 2 Knäckebrote (in Ermangelung von frischen Brötchen). Zur gleichen Zeit steht im Keller ein LTD mit Sommerreifen....doch nicht mehr
> 9:00 Uhr die Zeitung ist studiert - der müde Biker etwas wacher....aus diesem Grund geht er in den besagten Keller....
> Was dann passiert kann man im Haus nur ahnen....
> 10:00 Uhr Draußen sind derzeit -4° Celsius - Tendenz leicht steigend......ehe Tauwetter einsetzen könnte, macht sich der Biker mit



Von 9 bis 10 Reifen gewechselt?

Hast Du die Spikes einzeln eingesetzt?

6 min vorne + 6 min hinten = 12 min gesamt = 45 min gutes Frühstück = 45 min mehr biken,  oder? 


Warum so kompliziert...,


----------



## kubitix (13. Dezember 2010)

hi Spuri,

na das freut mich für dich. Nur eine Frage, eingerollt auf Asphalt hast du sie nicht? Ich glaube Schwalbe schreibt 40KM vor, bei Nokian sind´s 50zig.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. Dezember 2010)

xerto schrieb:


> Von 9 bis 10 Reifen gewechselt?


 Nein, aber um 09.oo Uhr langsam in den Keller runter....die Räder ausgebaut....wieder hoch....an der Kaffeetasse genippt. Dann kommen Deine 12 Minuten....können auch 14 gewesen sein...dann wieder in den Keller geschlürft....die Räder eingebaut - Luftdruck in der Gabel gecheckt.....Brunox-Spezial-Behandlung für das Bike.....wieder hoch....zum Umziehen. 
An der Kaffeetasse genippt.....gegen 10.00 Uhr fertig in Bikeklamotten gestartet. 
Du siehst - das hätte den Text nur noch länger gemacht  und nicht unbedingt informativer. 
Aber wenn Du es so genau nimmst ......  Ich habe Urlaub - und arbeite daher zzt. nicht im Akkord..... ;-)

@kubitix - nein, ca. 12 km meist geräumter Radweg mussten reichen....aber der Händler meinte....kann man auch im Wald einfahren ;-)
Bin halt noch nicht so wild gegurkt - einfach gefahren - ist für mich denke ich ausreichend, sonst hätte man im Spätherbst aufziehen und ein Einfahrtour machen müssen. Jetzt ist kaum mehr vernünftig Fläche dafür im Umland.


----------



## kubitix (13. Dezember 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> @kubitix - nein, ca. 12 km meist geräumter Radweg mussten reichen....aber der Händler meinte....kann man auch im Wald einfahren ;-)



Ich hab meine halt auf der Landstrasse eingerollt, hab hier so ne Runde mit 13Km, viermal rum erledigt. Ich glaube allerdings Vollbremsungen sollte man grundsätzlich vermeiden. Hier gibt´s übrigens Ersatzspikes, die gibt es woanders auch, es ist ganz gut beschrieben welcher Spike für welchen Reifen. Man kann die Spikes auch ohne Werkzeug bestellen.

http://www.komponentix.de/onlineshop/d__Reparatursatz_fur_Nokian_Spikes434.htm


----------



## blutbuche (13. Dezember 2010)

@spuri ::...schön beschrieben ... wollte mir am samstag beim hibike auch welche gönnnen - AUSVERKAUFT ... naja - mom. is eh mehr sonne angesagt - und eis und schnee  sind erstmal weggetaut  ...


----------



## OIRAM (13. Dezember 2010)

*@ spurhalter*

Nur bei eingeschlagenem Lenker + starkem bremsen (auf einer übefrorenen Fläche) und beim provoziertem "einfahren" in den vereisten Berg am Fahrbahnrand hat ihn die Physik kurz wieder eingeholt - blieb aber alles Beherrschbar.  So ein entspanntes fahren.....
Man muss sich keine Gedanken um ehemalige Pfützen oder breite eisige Spurrinen machen.....auch wenn diese nun schon von Weitem sichtbar spiegeln.....

Allein hierfür scheint sich alles gelohnt zu haben... eine Beule an einem selbst und am Cube, wären wohl noch das wenigste... 
Dürftiges Frühstück, anschl. in einer Stunde, 2 Reifen wechseln, Kaffee trinken, Umziehen... ich dachte Du hast Urlaub... 
Also, bloß kein Stress, schönen Urlaub noch und allzeit gute fahrt...


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (14. Dezember 2010)

also hier bei meiner Freundin is nix mit Sonne, hier Schneit es seit gestern abend durch... sind bestimmt schon wieder 10cm


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Dezember 2010)

SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> also hier bei meiner Freundin is nix mit Sonne, hier Schneit es seit gestern abend durch... sind bestimmt schon wieder 10cm


Und hier ist so ´ne Mischung aus Tau- und Schmuddelwetter. Nix mit biken.....ist alles Matsch und von oben kommt Griesel-Niesel-Piesel. 
Und das wo ich endlich mal Zeit hätte - die Welt ist Grausam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (14. Dezember 2010)

Bei uns ist wieder Dauerfrost -6°C. Ich wollte schon wieder auf SmartSam umrüsten, hab ich zum Glück nicht gemacht. Hab ich die Spike´s auch gestern an der ein oder anderen Stelle gebraucht, wäre ich heute ohne sie in arge Schwierigkeiten gekommen.

Obwohl, 10% Steigung, kleinste Übersetzung, ca 3cm dicke geschlossen Eisschicht und das Hinterrad dreht durch, ich bin echt enttäuscht von dem mangelnden Gripniveau meiner "Nägel". OK absteigen hätte ich in dem Moment schon gar nicht gewollt, hätte mich prompt auf den A........ gelegt. Weil laufen konnte man da nicht mehr, aber Fahrrad fahren.





Auf der Neunkirchner Höhe angekommen wollte dieser "nette" Kerl doch tatsächlich mit meinem Cube davon. tztztz Ich hab ihm dann von meinem heißen Tee gegeben, da ist er dahin geschmolzen.





Der Trail am Kaiserturm, ist auch nicht mehr so richtig befahrbar.





und auf der Strecke vom Kaiserturm zur Ruine Rodenstein war für etwa 2 Kilometer schieben und tragen angesagt, da war an fahren gar nicht mehr zu denken.


----------



## Milan0 (15. Dezember 2010)

@spuri

danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht über die Spikes. Bei mir wird es diesen Winter aber noch nicht dazu kommen. Das Budget ist zumindest diesen Monat schon verbraucht 

Ich hoffe am WE mal wieder aufs Rad zu kommen...


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (15. Dezember 2010)

so gings mir auch, ich hatte aber keine Spikes drann, man konnte nur die Wege fahren mit festgefahrenem Schnee, Tiefschnee war ein nogo aber Spaß machts trotzdem


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Dezember 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


> Der Trail am Kaiserturm, ist auch nicht mehr so richtig befahrbar....und auf der Strecke vom Kaiserturm zur Ruine Rodenstein war für etwa 2 Kilometer schieben und tragen angesagt, da war an fahren gar nicht mehr zu denken.


 So viel Schnee dachte ich noch gestern..... und heute kann ich es Dir absolut nachvollziehen.  Habe meine kleine Haus-Runde auch bei ungefähr 3/4 der eigentlichen Strecke abrechen müssen, sonst wäre ich wohl zeitlich / konditionell arg in Bedrängnis gekommen. 
Schöne Bilder und ein  für´s biken für Dich unter diesen widrigen Bedingungen. Ich weiß nun endlich auch - wie schwer das bei losem Neuschnee ist....
*Erster Eindruck beim verlassen des Keller......*



*Nur sehr mühsames Vorwärtskommen...*



*Nix geräumt oder geschoben .... und der Neuschnee bremst...*



*Hier ist sonst Straße - so ist wenigstens etwas geschoben worden....eine echte Wohltat und ganz gutes Vorankommen. *



*Aber nur bis zu diesem Radweg - bis auf die Fußspuren einiger Hundehalter auf dem Weg zum Hundeplatz....wieder nix... - aber wenigstens nicht abgestiegen, um den Preis nun unter der Wäsche bereits zu kochen.....*



*Endlich - die Oder....schon ganz schön Hochwasser an meiner "Bike-Waschanlage" wenn es dann mal richtiges Tauwetter gibt....Au Backe...dann wird es nass.*



*Die "Alte Oder" ist bereits am Zufrieren....da nicht so strömungsintensiv wie die eigentliche Oder....*



*Aber auch die Oder selbst beginnt an den Rändern zart zu vereisen....Winter im Osten *



*Wieder nur Schnee, Schnee und kein richtiger Trampel-Weg....*



*Die Kondition schwindet....absteigen, etwas noch quälen und dann aber bald umdrehen und nach Hause....die ganze Runde ist heute nicht mehr *



*Fotostop auf dem Rückweg - rein zur Erholung *




Wieder zu Hause hatte ich "nur" knapp 18 km auf dem Tacho 
(der schon zu spinnen begann  und irgendwelche Laufbilder anzeigen wollte....). Das Wetter war trocken, später sogar teilweise kurz sonnig bei -5° und windstill - eigentlich sogar super Bedingungen. 
Nur der viele lose Schnee war anstrengend .... festgefahren dagegen ist es ein super biken.....hoffen wir das Beste für die nächsten Tage.
Sorry für die Bilderflut - aber da es eh etwas weniger hier wurde - dachte ich mir, ich kann mal ein wenig über die Stränge schlagen. 
In einer Stunde Aufbruch zum Glühweinstand..... morgen ist dann sicher erst einmal Pause.  Haben die Leute Zeit den Schnee fest zu latschen...


----------



## derAndre (15. Dezember 2010)

SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> so gings mir auch, ich hatte aber keine Spikes drann, man konnte nur die Wege fahren mit festgefahrenem Schnee, Tiefschnee war ein nogo aber Spaß machts trotzdem



Wieso ist Tiefschnee ein Nogo? Ich finde je tiefer und lockerer der Schnee desto weniger Gripprobleme gibt es. Ab einer bestimmten Höhe des Schnee wird das Pedalieren halt brutal anstrengend bis unmöglich aber Grip Probleme gibt es doch nur auf Eis. Ich brauche keine Icespiker. Die kurze Strecke zum Wald fahre ich halt vorsichtig und auf dem Trail geht's dann Rund wie immer. Im Gegenteil im Schnee hab ich deutlich mehr Kontrolle als bei nassem Laub.


----------



## Beorn (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann mir denken, dass Tiefschneefahren im Flachland absolut anstrengend ist. Wenn man den Berg im Zweifelsfall hochgeschoben hat, hilft einem die Schwerkraft durch den Schnee, wenn das fehlt, dann denk an Gegenwind und das macht zumindesst mir nicht wirkich Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (15. Dezember 2010)

ich hatte halt in dem Schnee das Problem das ich ganz einfach mal steckengeblieben und dann nicht mehr weggekommen bin

ansonsten fahre ich auf Schnee auch gerne


schöne Bilder @ Spurhalter


----------



## Organspänder (15. Dezember 2010)

@Spurhalter es gibt also dochnoch leute die bei dem Wetter fahren 

Steinigt, schlagt odermachtsonstwasmitmir aber ich musste heute mein Stereo umdekorieren 
Da irgendwie meine Regenhose undicht geworden ist  und mit nassen salzigen Hintern auf Arbeit rumlaufen ist irgendwie nicht Sinn der Sache 
Also billigste Variante *Schmutzfänger* nicht schön auch nicht selten aber richtig praktisch, wie  ich zum Feierabend mitbekommen habe


----------



## Beorn (15. Dezember 2010)

Mit den Dingern fahr ich auch zur Uni, nasser Hintern ist nicht überall angenehm und willkommen.


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (15. Dezember 2010)

letztens hatte ich auch nen Schutzblech hinten drann, hab ich dann nach ner Treppenabfahrt gemerkt als es beim einfedern leicht geschliffen hat

is halt was ungewohntes aber man bleibt etwas trockener


----------



## Schabo Marc (15. Dezember 2010)

@ kubitix bist du zufrieden mit deinem garmin gpsmap 62 ?


----------



## kubitix (15. Dezember 2010)

hi Spuri,

Respekt, Respekt, das du trotzdem gefahren bist. Wie heißt es so schön "Versuch macht Kluch". Fahren im Tiefschnee macht schon Spaß und fördert die Kondition . Wie du schon angemerkt hast sollte man aber das Zeitfenster berücksichtigen, auch beim biken kann´s dann schon mal länger dauern.

Interessante Aufnahmen, ich hätte nicht gedacht, das die Oder immer noch Hochwasser führt.

Ich war nochmal kurz auf der Neunkirchner Höhe. Der einzige Skilift hier weit und breit, jetzt haben wir mal genug Schnee, ist aber schon seit Jahren nicht mehr in Betrieb.




ich bin dann über Winterkasten und die "Freiheit"




zum Rodenstein gefahren. Der Trail am Rodenstein ist zur Zeit auch "suboptimal".







Zur Belohnung ging´s heute Abend nach Michelstadt auf den Weihnachtsmarkt. Unter der Woche kann man da in aller Ruhe die vorweihnachtliche Atmosphäre geniesen. Am Wochenende ist´s nicht auszuhalten.


----------



## kubitix (15. Dezember 2010)

Schabo Marc schrieb:


> @ kubitix bist du zufrieden mit deinem garmin gpsmap 62 ?



eigentlich schon, es hat am Anfang massiv "geknarzt" das hab ich inzwischen abgestellt. Es läßt sich prima ablesen und mir reicht die Genauigkeit absolut aus. Ich mache allerdings auch kein Geocachen. Die Geschwindigkeit ist prima und auch die Akkulaufzeit mit Eneloops ist akzeptabel.


----------



## blutbuche (17. Dezember 2010)

..... bei mir wars heut´auch schön - wenn auch sehr anstrengend - und heute mal ohne cube - deshalb nur landschaft ....


----------



## Hook (17. Dezember 2010)

Nach kurzer Überlegung ging es doch los

Fischen wird wohl nichts




der Leuchtturm ist auch nicht besetzt




und dann die Frage ob Sandstrand oder Flugplatz




naja, dann wieder zurück vor den Ofen
und da waren es doch 30 KM.
Jetzt zum Griechen und schönes Bifteki mit Metaxasauce

Gruß an alle Winterbiker
Hook


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. Dezember 2010)

Hook schrieb:


> und dann die Frage ob Sandstrand oder Flugplatz


Alternativ wären noch 2 Stunden Kreisverkehr möglich gewesen...



Hook schrieb:


> Jetzt zum Griechen und schönes Bifteki mit Metaxasauce..


 Guten Appetit! Und insgesamt  für Story & Fotos. Das erste sieht so eisig aus...das schon meine Tasten ganz kalt geworden sind. 
Schöne Anblicke - meine Jacke kam heute - will die auch alsbald Probe fahren.....aber wir versinken hier im pulvrigen Neuschnee.  
Aber der Winter ist ja noch lang - aber hoffentlich auch bald wieder Niederschlagsfrei! Bis dahin.....Grüße zurück...
und ich nehme den Helm ab - vor Dir und Deinen 30 km bei den Bedingungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (17. Dezember 2010)

das erste bild bringt ne geile stimmung rüber - irgendwie geisterhaft ...


----------



## Cortina (17. Dezember 2010)

Hook schrieb:


> Nach kurzer Überlegung ging es doch los
> Fischen wird wohl nichts
> 
> 
> ...



 Erinnert mich irgendwie an "The Fog - Nebel des Grauens"


----------



## blutbuche (17. Dezember 2010)

ja , genau


----------



## 3radfahrer (18. Dezember 2010)

Hook schrieb:


> Nach kurzer Überlegung ging es doch los
> 
> Fischen wird wohl nichts



Wie geil. Sieht aus wie aus Fluch der Karibik!  (nur in kalt!)

War früher oft da oben im Urlaub. Büsum und St. Peter usw.


----------



## blutbuche (18. Dezember 2010)

...am besten is das kleine lichtchen auf dem einen boot ...


----------



## Hook (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde auch das Winterbiken gehört dazu, auch wenn es mal richtig schlechtes Wetter ist.
Etwas mehr Klamotten ( Schichten ) und los gehts.
So, jetzt mit den Kids rodeln am Deich, und dann...


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (18. Dezember 2010)

mal so richtig durchn Schnee und Matsch wühlen hat doch auch was


----------



## m.rr (18. Dezember 2010)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Wie geil. Sieht aus wie aus Fluch der Karibik!  (nur in kalt!)


  Tolles Bild  schöner Kommentar


----------



## m.rr (18. Dezember 2010)

so, mein Beitrag für heute, bin wieder im Flachland geblieben und  2 1/2 Stunden durch den Schnee gekurbelt  das ging richtig gut!





















Grüße
M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hook (18. Dezember 2010)

@ m.rr etwas mehr Schnee wie hier und macht bestimmt Spass
Schöne Bilder!

mußte aber feststellen das meine Kette Rost ansetzt
habe erst mal gereinigt und geölt.
Streusalz ist wohl doch ein größeres Problem!


----------



## m.rr (18. Dezember 2010)

danke @Hook 
ja nach Streusalzkontakt würde ich immer reinigen und ölen, ich mach das meistens schon nach ner ausgiebigen Regenfahrt (pingelig bin ).
(Hast' noch die original Kette drauf? Die HG53 Ketten die Cube gerne verbaut rosten meiner Meinung nach eh viel mehr als die HG93 die ich nachgerüstet habe und auch sonst gerne benutze )


----------



## m.rr (18. Dezember 2010)

mal wieder was gebastelt:


----------



## blutbuche (18. Dezember 2010)

schön , würd´ich mir sogar an die wand hängen ...


----------



## Organspänder (19. Dezember 2010)

m.rr schrieb:


> so, mein Beitrag für heute, bin wieder im Flachland geblieben und  2 1/2 Stunden durch den Schnee gekurbelt  das ging richtig gut!



Bei mir auch bis der Forderreifen nicht mehr wollte  





Schlauchwechsel bei Temperaturen um die -12 macht Spaß


----------



## Duke_01 (19. Dezember 2010)

Da Schnee in unserer Gegend doch eher selten ist, hab ich gestern doch mal ne Runde drehen müssen !












und zu auf dem Rückweg kam dann auch noch die Sonne zum Vorschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (19. Dezember 2010)

Duke_01 schrieb:


> Da Schnee in unserer Gegend doch eher selten ist, hab ich gestern doch mal ne Runde drehen müssen !


----------



## m.rr (19. Dezember 2010)

Organspänder schrieb:


> Bei mir auch bis der Forderreifen nicht mehr wollte
> 
> Schlauchwechsel bei Temperaturen um die -12 macht Spaß



 uahhh ne Panne bei dem Wetter is ein Albtraum, der sich bei mir zum Glück noch nicht verwirklicht hat *teu teu teu*


----------



## m.rr (19. Dezember 2010)

....es hat auch hier noch mehr geschneit   geht aber immer noch 

















LG M.


----------



## Hook (19. Dezember 2010)

Auch ich war los,um die schönen Wege abzufahren,wie diese




oder hier




aber auch diesen Weg



den wir alle mal gehen werden,und mich daran erinnert,jeden Tag zu leben.

In diesem Sinne euch allen einen schönen 4. Advent

 ------------------------------------------------
Alles was ist, könnte ebenso gut auch anders sein!
--------------------------------------------------


----------



## xerto (19. Dezember 2010)

Respekt an alle die heute fahren..

Ich sitze lieber im Warmen und schau auf den Schneefall  

Und schöne Bilder


----------



## Organspänder (19. Dezember 2010)

m.rr schrieb:


> uahhh ne Panne bei dem Wetter is ein Albtraum, der sich bei mir zum Glück noch nicht verwirklicht hat *teu teu teu*



Wünsche ich auch keinen
War aber eine Erfahrung wert


----------



## Hemme (19. Dezember 2010)

Bei uns ist grad schwierig mit biken, einfach zu viel Schnee.
Deswegen gestern und heute das hier:


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (21. Dezember 2010)

sei froh das es vorne kaputtgegangen ist und nicht hinten... hinten isses noch schlimmer aber bei dem Wetter braucht man keines von beidem


----------



## Herr Frodo (21. Dezember 2010)

Hey, ich hab da mal nen Familien-zuwachs bekommen...leider muß das schwarze weichen...


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (21. Dezember 2010)

netter Fuhrpark, sieht gut aus das neue Fritzz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (22. Dezember 2010)

Herr Frodo schrieb:


> Hey, ich hab da mal nen Familien-zuwachs bekommen...leider muß das schwarze weichen...



Ja, sieht top aus .


----------



## barbarissima (22. Dezember 2010)

Glückwunsch zum Fritzz  Die Farben machen sich bestimmt auch gut im Schnee


----------



## blutbuche (22. Dezember 2010)

seeehr schönes frizz !!!!!!


----------



## LittleBoomer (22. Dezember 2010)

very sexy...

Ich hoffe nur es kommen nicht die gelben Pedale dran. Die würden m.E. nicht wirklich passen.

Viel Spaß damit....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Herr Frodo (22. Dezember 2010)

Hihi,witzig.!

Nein, das gelbe Pedal liegt nur als Stopper da, weil das Rad da hinten seinen Platz hat.
Die Pedale, die dran sind bleiben auch dran..


----------



## beuze1 (22. Dezember 2010)

*Nachdem es auf den letzten Touren Wetter mäßig eher bescheiden war und
der Foto schön in der Jacke blieb, war Heute mal wieder ein schöner Tag.

Bei einer ersten Pause bei lauen 9°+




Hörte ich ein deutliches Lachen, das ich mir nicht so recht erklären, konnte




Dann wurde mir aber klar das sich,
Die Götter zu tode lachten
wahrscheinlich über meine ICE SPIKER bei 9°+




Da half auch ein Besuch am schwäbischen Gletscher nicht,s mehr




Auch er ist schon wieder auf dem Rückzug




Ob ein Reifenwechsel lohnt


*


----------



## barbarissima (22. Dezember 2010)

*Tststs der Beuze 

 **Erst macht er sich wochenlang rar und dann kommt er gleich mit solchen Hammermotiven 

*

*PS: Lass die Spikes drauf. Wird wieder kalt 

*


----------



## mtblukas (22. Dezember 2010)




----------



## barbarissima (23. Dezember 2010)

*Sehr schöne Idee mit der Fackel *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mex4711 (23. Dezember 2010)

ja, find ich auch. macht echt tolle efekte


----------



## mtblukas (23. Dezember 2010)

Find ich auch


----------



## Milan0 (23. Dezember 2010)

ich habe gestern das Wetter und den Tag auch genutzt

los ging es am Wördersee entlang




kleine Steigungen kam man garnicht mehr rauf, ohne Spikes 




dafür runterwärts umso viel mehr Spaß


----------



## m.rr (23. Dezember 2010)

voll grau und trostlos heute... 






da bringt so ein lokalpatriotischer Stromkasten etwas Farbe ins Spiel


----------



## barbarissima (23. Dezember 2010)

Dickes Lob an alle, die es heute noch auf Bike geschafft und uns auch noch mit schönen Bildern versorgt haben haben


----------



## Neo_78 (23. Dezember 2010)

Hallo 

ich möchte allen ein Frohes Fest wünschen 








   Gruß NEO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strampelaffe (23. Dezember 2010)

Herr Frodo schrieb:


>


 
Na super !!! Wegen solcher Bilder fallen mir die Augen aus dem Kopf und der Sabbel läuft mir aus dem Mundwinkel ! Haste echt gut gemacht !! 

Mein Neid sei dir sicher. Geiles Bike !


----------



## horstling (23. Dezember 2010)

@Neo: Den Felgenweihnachtsbaum würd ich mir ins Wohnzimmer stellen! ( wenn ich mir ne Scheidung leisten könnte )

@herr Frodo:  Was war zuerst lackiert, die Laufräder oder der Rahmen? Passt erstklassig und sieht suuuper aus!

edit sagt zu herrn Frodo: Da hab ich Dir wohl zuviel zugetraut! Das kann man ja so kaufen!!  Glückwunsch!


----------



## sepalot (23. Dezember 2010)

horstling schrieb:


> @herr Frodo: Was war zuerst lackiert, die Laufräder oder der Rahmen? Passt erstklassig und sieht suuuper aus!


 
 http://www.cube.eu/fullsuspension/hpa-series/fritzz-sl/


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. Dezember 2010)

Euch Allen ein schönes Fest, genießt die Zeit und vielen Dank für die tolle Forumsstimmung hier. Das waren echt schöne Beiträge !

Mein ganz persönlicher Bike-Jahresrückblick:

*Highlight Mallorca im März*




*Highlight Alpencross im August*




*Januar*




*Februar*




*März*




*April*




*Mai*




*Juni*




*Juli*




*August*




*September*




*Oktober*




*November*




*Dezember*




Ich freu mich schon auf 2011 und viele neue Bike-Abenteuer und eure tollen Berichte und Fotos . Und morgen können wir alle (also die die brav waren) Geschenke auspacken 

.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn - Joerg und Tina


----------



## blutbuche (24. Dezember 2010)

...und bilder von den geschenken  einstellen !!!!


----------



## idworker (24. Dezember 2010)

*Ich wünsche allen frohe und besinnliche Weihnachten. Laßt euch schön beschenken.

Viele Grüße vom Bodensee*


----------



## Ostwandlager (24. Dezember 2010)

*wünsch auch allen schöne weihnachten...




*


----------



## beuze1 (24. Dezember 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> *Euch Allen ein schönes Fest, genießt die Zeit und vielen Dank für die tolle Forumsstimmung hier. Das waren echt schöne Beiträge !*



*Da möchte sich die Bilder-Polizei natürlich auch anschließen,
ich bin mehr als zufrieden mit Euch, bedanke mich für die viele wirklich tollen Bilder und Geschichten, auch wenn die ein oder andere mir mehr graue Haare machte als gewünscht *


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. Dezember 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *[...]** auch wenn die ein oder andere mir mehr graue Haare machte als gewünscht *



Macht Dich attraktiver fürs andere Geschlecht


----------



## Cortina (25. Dezember 2010)

Hi Joerg, hat Tina ihr Geschenk schon versenkt 

Liebe Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (25. Dezember 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


>


 
Ach du Schreck
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Beuze.. bist du´s?


----------



## horstling (25. Dezember 2010)

Kein Wunder, dass die Kinder Angst vorm Nikolaus haben!
Allen ein frohes Restfest und einen guten Rutsch (ohne Verletzungen) ins Jahr 2011 wünscht Euch

Der Horstling!


----------



## beuze1 (25. Dezember 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *
> PS: Lass die Spikes drauf. Wird wieder kalt*



*FrÃ¤ulein Ì¶sÌ¶Ì¶mÌ¶Ì¶iÌ¶Ì¶lÌ¶Ì¶lÌ¶Ì¶aÌ¶Ì¶sÌ¶Ì¶ Ì¶ BÃ¤rbels GespÃ¼r fÃ¼r Schnee!!
Gut das ich die Spiker nicht gewechselt hab.


Heute eine eher farb & kontrastlose Tour bei -6Â° Ã¼ber 30km & 600hm*


----------



## barbarissima (26. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt hätte ich aber gedacht, dass im Allgäu ein paar Flocken mehr runtergekommen sind


----------



## beuze1 (26. Dezember 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Jetzt hätte ich aber gedacht, dass im Allgäu ein paar Flocken mehr runtergekommen sind



*Liegt vielleicht auch daran das Ich nicht im Allgäu, wohne, sondern gut 5km
davor.


Wo sind die Winterharten Cube Treiber?
Liegt Euch die, fette Weihnachts-ganz noch im Magen

Was für ein tolles Wetter zum Biken





Gut geräumte Wege führen duch,s Vor-Allgäu





Festgefahrener Schnee bei -6° optimal für die Spiker





Harte Bedingungen ... für die Pferde





Kirche in Sicht, kurz vor zu Hause.


*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Dezember 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Wo sind die Winterharten Cube Treiber?
> Liegt Euch die, fette Weihnachts-ganz noch im Magen


Nö, die war schneller wieder dort raus, als mir es lieb war.
Weihnachten ist in diesem Jahr irgendwie sehr, sagen wir mal doof, für mich...Wir mussten ja auch 2 Tage vorher noch zum Griechen..... 
Ob das allerdings wirklich die Ursache für den (vermutlich) Magen/Darm-Infekt ist - wird wohl nie wirklich geklärt werden...... 
Vielleicht war es auch das Foto hier vom Weihnachtsmann, das mir sofort übel auf den Magen geschlagen ist...... 
Ich hasse mich, meinen Zustand, die halbe Welt, dieses Jahr Weihnachten (nur zum Teil - denn Geschenke auspacken und die kleinste spurin dabei beobachten war schon toll) & werde nur durch deine Bilder aufgeheitert und an die schönen Tage /Dinge im Leben erinnert.  
Sehen echt gut aus - die Bedingungen für deine Spikes.....ich werde wohl dann im Neuen Jahr mal wieder..... 
Ich zähle dann damit wenigstens als "entschuldigter" Fernbleiber 
@All - ich hoffe Euch hat die Gans mehr gemundet und der Weihnachtsmann hatte ein paar lecker Bikezubehörsachen im Sack


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. Dezember 2010)

@Spuri: Oh man , wir wünschen Dir gute Besserung ! 

@Beuze: Traumhaft schön . Da ist es auch wieder das Beuze Hoch. Bei uns ist es eher ekelig. Viel Schnee, alles vereist. Wir haben zwar Spiker, aber die sind nicht eingefahren. Laut Schwalbe 40 km auf Asphalt, aber Asphalt woher nehmen ? Auf der Bundesstraße fahr ich nciht, bin ja nicht lebensmüde und der Rest ist zu . Die Fetten Alberts drehen auch nur durch beim fahren . Nicht optimal ....

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## m.rr (26. Dezember 2010)

bin heute Nachmittag noch mal raus, es wurde verdammt schnell dunkel. Beim Wetter kann ich mit dem beuze nicht mithalten .
War eigentlich schöner nachdem die Dunkelheit das grau abgelöst hat. 









Wünsche allen noch schöne Weihnachten gehabt zu haben  und dem Spuri gute Besserung!
Hoffentlich is bald Sommer   

Grüße
Michael


----------



## xerto (26. Dezember 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Bei uns ist es eher ekelig. Viel Schnee, alles vereist. Wir haben zwar Spiker, aber die sind nicht eingefahren. Laut Schwalbe 40 km auf Asphalt, aber Asphalt woher nehmen ? Auf der Bundesstraße fahr ich nciht, bin ja nicht lebensmüde und der Rest ist zu . Die Fetten Alberts drehen auch nur durch beim fahren . Nicht optimal ....
> 
> Gruß aus Eschenhahn



Bist Du sicher, dass die Einfahrvorschriften so starr sind?

Sonst müssten wir die Spiker ja am besten im Sommer einfahren, oder?

Ich habe meine im November gekauft und die haben bis jetzt noch keinen Asphalt gesehen äh gespürt.

Sind doch Ice Spiker , oder?

Und wenn alle Spikes rausfallen ist das ein Garantiefall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.rr (26. Dezember 2010)

...würde das mit dem Einfahren auch nicht so tragisch nehmen...


----------



## Organspänder (26. Dezember 2010)

@ Spurhalter  na dann mal gute Besserung




beuze1 schrieb:


> Wo sind die Winterharten Cube Treiber?



ICH sage mal ganz leise HIER

Bei ca. -10 Grad gerade noch so an der Grenze des machbaren für die Bremsfinger
War auch irgendwie der einzige Biker bei mir hier in der Umgebung 


















Schön wars


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. Dezember 2010)

Schöne Geschenke & Fotos werden ja hier präsentiert......
So ein Navi.....ist nicht mehr drin.  Aber ich kann mich bei meinen Touren ja noch am Geruch der Pferde & Rinder hier orientieren. 
Dank der reichhaltigen Genesungswünsche ist auch schon das schlimmste überstanden..danke Euch....man sagte mir heute am Telefon - ich habe es wohl einfach der Schwiegermutter weiter gegeben.  Verdient hatte sie es eigentlich nicht....wir mögen uns. 
Naja - das Wetter (Schneeproblem) wird wohl längerfristig Ärger machen. 
Habe heute in der Tagespresse gelesen, diese Schneemenge ist in Brandenburg angeblich seit 110 Jahren nicht gewesen.... da muss man sich also nicht weiter schämen und grämen.....das Bike mal stehen zu lassen. Haben ja dann wieder 110 Jahre Zeit zu fahren. 
Schnell noch 3 Tage arbeiten - und dann irgendwie zum Silvesterziel kommen.  Das war´s dann für 2010. 

@sirrah - habe meine auch nicht die vorgeschriebenen Kilometer einfahren können.......was will man machen.....


----------



## beuze1 (27. Dezember 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Schöne Geschenke



*Du hast ja offensichtlich ne ganze Kiste Smilies,s bekommen*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich dachte das muss jetzt so.....nach den vielen Tagen mit den bunten Kugeln...... Ich stell die Kiste dann mal wieder in den Keller.


----------



## barbarissima (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich muss euch noch mal ein dickes Lob für eure Schneebilder aussprechen. Die sehen ja sowas von klasse aus 


Die roten Felgen von Michael kommen im schnee besonders gut zur Geltung 



Und *spuri*, ich wünsche dir auch eine rasche Genesung und dann genießt du den Winter 

 In 110 Jahren hast du´s sicher im Kreuz, oder bist wetterfühlig 

 Da kannst du den Schnee möglicherweise gar nicht mehr so nutzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chucknorman (27. Dezember 2010)

Dann zeig ich auch auch mal meine Kiste. Aufgebaut wurde es dieses Jahr und aufgrund eines Unfalles nicht mal 300km gefahren. Da ich noch warten muss um die Sau wieder rauslassen zu können, stell ich nur ein Standbild rein.


----------



## Mupuckl (27. Dezember 2010)

auh Mann, kann mein ams pro auch noch nicht über meine hometrails jagen, da das weisse Zeugs im Wald locker mal 35 cm dick ist..... 
Wann wirds mal wieder (richtig) Sommer......und dann gibts Bilder


----------



## Hemme (27. Dezember 2010)

Heute auf der Suche nach den wenigen fahrbaren Wegen:




@ Chucknorman: schönes Bike


----------



## kube (27. Dezember 2010)

Bin heute auch mal meine Hometrails abgefahren aber nachdem ich mich 2x richtig auf den Bart gelegt habe, hab ich dann die Schnauze nach 10km voll gehabt, selbst auf den einigermassen befestigten Wegen kam ich mir vor als würde ich auf Wellblech fahren und wenn man mal kurz neben der Strecke war ist man direkt im Tiefschnee versunken und hat einen gepflegten Abgang hingelegt, solange der Schnee so matschig ist lasse ich das mit dem biken. Ansonsten wünsch ich allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## Herr Frodo (27. Dezember 2010)

Sehr schönes FRITZZ.
Läßt sich auch sauber fahren mit den MM.....


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

anbei mein gepimptes Cockpit:

Das Oregon passt wie A.... auf Eimer auf den Vorbau.




Die Kindshock lässt dich bequem vom Lenker steuern.




Rauf und runter und wieder rauf.




Der Schwarze Blitz kann aber auch mit einer aufwartenn.




Die Pedale machen sich auch gut.




Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## jan84 (27. Dezember 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> [...]
> Rauf und runter und wieder rauf.
> 
> ...



Hab ich dich heute Nachmittag bei Hibike gesehen mit dem Rad?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## beuze1 (27. Dezember 2010)

*@ Hemme
klasse Bild-frostige Stimmung sehr schön eingefangen *


  klick


----------



## blutbuche (28. Dezember 2010)

..... bei uns  fast 40 cm schnee - pulverig - kaum fahrbar .... versucht hab ichs trotzdem (ohne cube  - aber die anderen wollen ja auch mal raus ..)guten rutsch  und spuri : schnell gute besserung !!!!! k.


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. Dezember 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Hab ich dich heute Nachmittag bei Hibike gesehen mit dem Rad?grüße,
> Jan



Ja hast Du . Schade hätte man das mal gewusst.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (28. Dezember 2010)

Kamst mir irgendwie bekannt vor, konnte das Gesicht aber nicht zuordnen, deswegen hab ich nichts gesagt. Das nächste mal .


----------



## blutbuche (28. Dezember 2010)

....bisschen rollen gewesen - richtig fahren geht immer noch nicht - aber es hält mich halt nicht drin .... grüsse, die kati


----------



## Mupuckl (28. Dezember 2010)

Sagt mal, was fahrt Ihr fuer Pedale?
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind die klickies in der Minderheit. Bin naemlich gerade am ueberlegen, was ich dranschrauben soll. 

Gruesse aus Franken


----------



## blutbuche (28. Dezember 2010)

...fahr´an allen bikes flats - davtus , nc 17 oder cmp . alle gut .- greez , k.


----------



## Schelle (28. Dezember 2010)

In diesem Winter teste ich Flats am LTD - ansonsten an beiden Bikes Klickies (fühl mich dabei wohler als mit Flats). Das muss aber jeder für sich herausfinden. Teste einfach - müssen ja nicht gleich die Teuersten sein.
Klick Pedal PD-M520 oder NC-17 STD als Plattform zum Beispiel...


----------



## Sgt.Green (28. Dezember 2010)

War heute auch Unterwegs.
Allerdings ohne Cube, weil selbiges noch bei denen rumsteht 





Meistens war das die Fortbewegungsart der Wahl 





Mfg
Green


----------



## blutlache (28. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...fahr´an allen bikes flats



Reicht ja auch für die Stadtpark-Runden


----------



## beuze1 (28. Dezember 2010)

*Nachdem gestern eine ausgiebige Wanderung zu Fuß gemacht wurde,






War heute wieder Biken dran.


Kongo klingt nach Urlaub






Kongo hab ich mir irgendwie Wärmer vorgestellt






Egal, ein Isotonisches Kaltschaum Getränk geht immer



*


----------



## blutbuche (28. Dezember 2010)

@blutlache : ..du erheiterst mich mit deinen diss-versuchen königlich ...
@st.green : ..ja , bei uns siehts momentan leider auch so aus - kann nur besser werden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche, blutlache...da musste ich ja 2x hinsehen 
Aber am Inhalt gemessen, kann man dann doch noch ganz gut unterscheiden.....
Daher mir sozusagen beinahe "blutwurst" - oder gibt es den/die auch schon? Will ja keinem zu Nahe treten...

@beuze - Kaltschaumgetränk  Ich hätte mir da lieber was warmes in die Plautze getan......aber vielleicht war die Kellnerin heiss genug.


----------



## blutbuche (28. Dezember 2010)

@spuri : ..ja , es gibt schon seltsame leute .... 
gehts dir besser ???


----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @spuri - gehts dir besser ???


Ja seit Sonntag Nachmittag - aber wie gesagt heute 1h vergebens auf den Bus gewartet und im Augenblick ist mir trotz Sprudelbad & 2 alkoholhaltigen Heissgetränken immer noch, als wenn ich auf dem Balkon sitze......das hat man davon, wenn man es mal mit dem Nahverkehr versuchen will... Schade, dass mit dem Bike überhaupt kein Durchkommen ist.


----------



## blutbuche (28. Dezember 2010)

..... wärmflasche , grog- kerzenlicht und ne flauschige decke !!!


----------



## OIRAM (28. Dezember 2010)

*so, die Cam von unserer "Kurzen" stibitzt und mal die erste Urlaubsrunde nach den Feiertagen gedreht.*





*...alles "Gans" Verbrennen, geht nicht auf einma*l 





*auf der Piste haben sich die Ice Spiker, bei -2°C, echt gelohnt*


----------



## jan84 (29. Dezember 2010)

Winterwartung durchgeführt und in dem Rahmen mal über 500g an der Gabel gespart . 





grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hemme (29. Dezember 2010)

@ Jan: was haste da für ne Kettenführung dran? Selbstgebastelt? Sieht  gut aus


----------



## jan84 (29. Dezember 2010)

Ja, ist Eigenbau (Teileliste im Fotoalbum). Vorallem schön leicht, Funktion beim Schaltung einstellen und paar Metern Proberollen auch einwandfrei...





grüße,
Jan


----------



## Höhenmeter (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich bleib´ derzeit lieber daheim im Warmen und warte auf den Fön. Ich bin bekennender Schönwetterfahrer!


----------



## Hemme (29. Dezember 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Ja, ist Eigenbau (Teileliste im Fotoalbum). Vorallem schön leicht, Funktion beim Schaltung einstellen und paar Metern Proberollen auch einwandfrei...
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Thanx!


----------



## m.rr (29. Dezember 2010)

endlich mal wieder die *Sonne *zu sehen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  und der Schnee war auch super griffig!!!











naja ein paar eisige Stellen gab's schon





ein schöner Biketag heute, das verursachte ein breites Grinsen


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. Dezember 2010)

m.rr schrieb:


> endlich mal wieder die *Sonne *zu sehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Neid mit Dir . Wir haben heute ne kleine Wanderung gemacht, um mal die Lage zu erkunden. Im Wald überwiegend 40 -50 cm Schnee, da wird man nicht fahren können. An einigen Stellen haben die Förster zumindest mal Fahr-Rinnen rein gefahren. Da werde ich es mal morgen probieren.

@Fatz: Ich warte immer noch, dass Du endlich das ganze weisse Zeuchs hier abholst. Wann kommst Du denn endlich mit Deinem Kleinlaster .


----------



## m.rr (29. Dezember 2010)

@ Sirrah: die Fahrspuren und Trampelpfade machen's fahrbar. Heute waren die richtig stabil und sind nicht weggebrochen. Also Trialfahren auf der Waldautobahn is angesagt


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. Dezember 2010)

Höhenmeter schrieb:


> Ich bleib´ derzeit lieber daheim im Warmen und warte auf den Fön. Ich bin bekennender Schönwetterfahrer!


 Naja - hier sind derzeit 2-stellige Minusgrade...wäre dann wohl auch eher wie Starrgabel.  Was ich aber fragen wollte - die Gabelfarbe ist so weinrot.....Farbfehler oder ist die echt so.....sieht nämlich hammer aus


----------



## mtblukas (29. Dezember 2010)

Die neuen Parts vom Weihnachtsmann:

















Tacho, Barends, A-Head Kappe rot





Racing Ralph / Nobby Nic





Weißer Flaschenhalter mit roten Schrauben 

Ganze Aufnahme folgt (mit vorher nachher Bild)


----------



## sepalot (29. Dezember 2010)

Nach meiner letzen Tour habe ich nun schon eigentlich seit Wochen die Spikes aufgezogen und sie noch nicht ausgeführt. Schnee ist noch mehr als massig da, also bloß mal auf Radwegen und im Wald auf ausgewählten festgefahrenen Wegen. Trailsufen - leider nein.

Aber heute hat es mich bei dem Wetter nicht drin gehalten und die neue Cam wollte auch mal probiert werden .

Also so ist der Winter schon sehr schön.







Kontraste 






Sehr selektive Wegewahl. Normalerweise gehts immer rechts lang, wenn ich hier fahre .






Aber was ist das? Ein Trail der fahrbar scheint  ...






JA aber nach gut 20 Metern und ca. 4 Hm insgesamt ist der Spaß auch wieder vorbei. Aber es hat so viel Spaß gemacht, dass ich es gleich drei mal hintereinander gemacht habe  (Danke an die Kids, die hier vor kurzem ein paar mal mit dem Schlitten runter sind ).






Kalt ist es doch und dann gehts halt auf direktem Weg wieder heim.






Tat echt mal gut, nach so langer Zeit mal wieder aufm Radl zu sitzen. Heute wars auch sehr schön. Aber bei -15°C und -23°C (je nach Bikerevier) hab ichs sein gelassen und vom gestrigen Tag gezehrt .

lg
sepalot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (30. Dezember 2010)

...wie immer , sehr schöne bilder !!


----------



## sepalot (30. Dezember 2010)

... Verneigung und Dank! ...


----------



## OIRAM (30. Dezember 2010)

*@ sepalot*

...das 3 Bild find ich extra 

...wo packst Du eigentlich (alle anderen auch) die fette SLR Kamera auf eueren Touren hin ? 

...im Rucksack hab ich selten Platz und im Holster, fühl ich mich auf m Bike immer zu unbeweglich.

Gruß, Mario


----------



## Hook (30. Dezember 2010)

Super schöne Bilder

hier sind es -11 Grad und Nebel,das wird wohl nichts

Aber bald wird es besser


----------



## fatz (30. Dezember 2010)

OIRAM schrieb:


> [wo packst Du eigentlich (alle anderen auch) die fette SLR Kamera auf eueren Touren hin ?
> 
> ...im Rucksack hab ich selten Platz und im Holster, fühl ich mich auf m Bike immer zu unbeweglich.


groesserer rucksack. bin im herbst dann ganz oft mit dem transalp unterwegs. klamotten,
protektoren und kamera kriegst sonst nicht rein. im sommer bin ich meistens mit dem 
einem deuter superbike unterwegs. da hab ich aussen einen gummizug fuer die knieschoner
drangebaut und da passt dann die kamera ganz gut rein.

kamera irgendwo dranhaengen ist bei der groesse m.e. kaese.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. Dezember 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> kamera irgendwo dranhaengen ist bei der groesse m.e. kaese.


 Genau - und aus dem Grund die Frage: "Macht es für die Forumsbilder und überhaupt nicht auch ´ne Kompakte alá Canon Ixus oder sonstige in der Größe?" Ich habe auch noch eine Olympus SLR .... aber mich damit beim biken behängen.....und über die Bildqualität konnte ich mich für´s Forum selten beschweren....zumal Tele usw. eher unnötig für hiesige Aufnahmen. Also warum? Einziger möglicher Grund für mich: Ihr seid stets in atemberaubender Gegend unterwegs und macht natürlich auch Aufnahmen für das Familienalbum....aber ist das wirklich so?
PS: Habe extra mal "nachgemessen" - meine Ixus 85 is hat auf´s Millimeter genau  die Maße einer Zigarettenschachtel ..... die ich aus Vergleichsgründen hier liegen hatte....als Nichtraucherhaushalt. 
Und die passt einfach in die Jackentasche. Die Ixus.

Edith: Mir fällt noch etwas akzeptables ein: Ihr "verbindet" quasi 2 Hobbys (Biken und Fotografie) - welche ich schlichtweg aus Praktibilitätsgründen
trenne. Das wäre dann ja auch nicht zu beanstanden.


----------



## fatz (30. Dezember 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ihr seid stets in atemberaubender Gegend unterwegs und macht natürlich auch Aufnahmen für das Familienalbum....aber ist das wirklich so?
> ...
> Mir fällt noch etwas akzeptables ein: Ihr "verbindet" quasi 2 Hobbys (Biken und Fotografie) - welche ich schlichtweg aus Praktibilitätsgründen
> trenne. Das wäre dann ja auch nicht zu beanstanden.



ich fotografier und filme in erster linie fuer mich (das was ihr davon hier zu sehen kriegt ist
eher ein nebenprodukt|) und wo sollte ich das tun, wenn nicht da wo es mir gefaellt?
deshalb beim biken. die panasonic gh1 ist fuer eine "slr" (eigentlich ist sie ja keine) noch 
halbwegs kompakt und mit gut 800g relativ leicht, trotz fettem zoom.


----------



## beuze1 (30. Dezember 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> meine Ixus hat auf´s Millimeter genau die Maße einer Zigarettenschachtel



*Das war damals eine der vorgaben von Canon an den Meister..*
*Luigi Colani *


Sommer im Felsenland..


----------



## kubitix (30. Dezember 2010)

hoi zäme,

nach dem ganzen Weihnachtstrubel und den Wetterkapriolen war heute endlich mal wieder Biken angesagt. Herrliche zwei Stunden Ruhe auf dem Reaction wurden nur einmal von einem älteren Ehepaar "gestört". Die beiden machten mehr schlecht als recht einen Spaziergang auf dem völlig vereisten Weg und haben mich recht erstaunt gefragt wieso das mit dem Fahrrad noch funktioniert . Ich hab sie dann davon überzeugen können, dass es besser ist umzukehren, der Weg hinter mir war noch mehr vereist.

Ist natürlich nicht schlecht wenn man "Biopren" besitzt.




obwohl im Sommer bei 34°C ist´s wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr lustig. Da haben wir es doch besser und sind flexibeler, nach dem beliebten Motto "es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung".

eigentlich wollte ich Bärbel´s Idee vom Radeln auf dem Teich mal umsetzen, die Holzpföstchen stehen schon im Wasser (Eis)



aber der Teich ist Naturschutzgebiet und "Fauna-Flora-Habitat", dass gibt dann rischtisch Ärscher.

Sowas ähnliches gab´s hier im Ort am zweiten Weihnachtstag. Da hat eine 61 Jahre alte Dame einen Land Rover zu Weihnachten bekommen und meinte sie müssen mal zum örtlichen Segelflugsportverein fahren, um auf dem verschneiten Flugfeld des Vereins ihr Spielzeug zu testen.
Zum Glück hat sie sich festgefahren und mußte von der Feuerwehr geborgen werden, so steht wenigstens der Verursacher fest und kann zur Kasse gebeten werden. Hat sie doch die Grasbahn teilweise einen halben Meter tief durchgewühlt. Alter schützt vor Dummheit nicht.




Zum Thema Fotoapparat

Ich fotografiere mehrheitlich mit SLR und D-SLR Kameras, das heißt für mich beim biken aber Rucksack mitnehmen und dazu hab ich nicht immer Lust. Die Qualität von etlichen Kompaktkameras ist heute für viele Bereiche ausreichend, für´s einstellen von Bildern ins Forum sowieso.

Da bei mir aber wie bei Fatz der eigentliche Zweck nicht das einstellen von Bildern ins Forum ist, liegt die Messlatte schon mal gerne etwas höher. Ich nutze derzeit ein Nikon P7000 die passt mit einer entsprechenden KATA Tasche hinten in die Tools 3 oder in ein Trikot rein und ist eigentlich immer dabei. Für mich war neben ein zwei anderen Kriterien, die Möglichkeit auch mit der Kompakten in RAW zu fotografieren entscheidend. Wer das nicht will kann derzeit einige Kompakte bis etwa 300 am Markt finden die eine ausreichende Qualität bringen. Wenn ich allerdings gezielt zum fotografieren losziehe dann muß der Rucksack mit. Es gilt allerdings nach wie vor der Satz "Zunächst macht der Fotograf das Bild".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (30. Dezember 2010)

@beuze : hypergeiles bild !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sieht aus wie das dahner felsenland ...


----------



## Sirrah73 (30. Dezember 2010)

Gudde,

das mit dem Schnee geht ja mal gar nicht . IceSpiker hin, IceSpiker her ... auf einem Stück geräumter Waldautobahn ging es ganz gut, einmal in den Tiefschnee abgebogen ... Salto Mortale wegen akutem Ankerwurf.

Die meiste Zeit hatte ich dann mal mein Bike getragen . Gut das meine bessere Hälfte nicht dabei war. Da hätte ich dann einen kleinen schimpfenden Rohrspatz neben mir gehabt .

















Gruß und Guten Rutsch aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Dämon__ (30. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @beuze : hypergeiles bild !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sieht aus wie das dahner felsenland ...



War auf jeden Fall Optiland


----------



## m.rr (30. Dezember 2010)

Die netten Wanderer haben hier schöne Pfade getrampelt   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Das ist super zu befahren!


----------



## m.rr (30. Dezember 2010)

@ Xerto: hab heute auf dem Weg nach Hanau ne Maintaler Radkappe  (die Trikots merkt man sich, wenn man bei ner Veranstaltung mal einer ganzen "Horde" begegnet ist  ) mit nem blau-weißen Cube die B43 überqueren gesehen... Solltest Du das gewesen sein? 

Grüße
Michael


----------



## xerto (30. Dezember 2010)

m.rr schrieb:


> @ Xerto: hab heute auf dem Weg nach Hanau ne Maintaler Radkappe  (die Trikots merkt man sich, wenn man bei ner Veranstaltung mal einer ganzen "Horde" begegnet ist  ) mit nem blau-weißen Cube die B43 überqueren gesehen... Solltest Du das gewesen sein?
> 
> Grüße
> Michael



Ja das war ich. 

Grüße und guten Rutsch Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.rr (30. Dezember 2010)

xerto schrieb:


> Ja das war ich.
> 
> Grüße und guten Rutsch Jochen



Klasse , der "Großraum Rhein-Main-Taunus" is hier echt gut vertreten 

Grüße un die besten Wünsche für 2011 zurück!
Michael


----------



## Cortina (30. Dezember 2010)

Frankfurt Oder: Schnee und Kälte 

Alpen: Kalt und schneeelos 

Treviso: Frühling 

Bei 12 Grad, da gehts doch glatt aufs Bike:




Neues Spielzeug testen. 
@Spuri, die IXUS ist TOP!!




Rent a Bike:




...und weils so schön warm ist wird die Grillsaison eröffnet oder heißt es beendet??????




Guten Appetit

Guido


----------



## beuze1 (30. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @beuze : sieht aus wie das dahner felsenland ...





> Dämon;War auf jeden Fall Optiland



*so ist es..*


----------



## sepalot (30. Dezember 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ich fotografier und filme in erster linie fuer mich (das was ihr davon hier zu sehen kriegt ist
> eher ein nebenprodukt|) und wo sollte ich das tun, wenn nicht da wo es mir gefaellt? deshalb beim biken.


 
da ist alles gesagt  - danke!


----------



## acid89 (30. Dezember 2010)

Schöne Bilder wieder von Euch


----------



## Sirrah73 (30. Dezember 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Treviso: Frühling
> Bei 12 Grad, da gehts doch glatt aufs Bike:



 Das ist so gemein .... Ich will auch Radfahren.



Cortina schrieb:


> ...und weils so schön warm ist wird die Grillsaison eröffnet oder heißt es beendet??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Genau, bohre noch in meinen Wunden ... mmmh .... aber lecker sieht's aus .


----------



## blutbuche (30. Dezember 2010)

...würd´ich jetzt auch essen ....schlemm !!!!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. Dezember 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


>


 Was hast Du in den Flaschen - puren Alkohol?  
Bei mir war heisser Tee nach 20 Minuten schon vor Kälte ungeniesbar!

@cortina - deine Ixus ist aber so schön blau! Meine kann nur in Standartsilber "glänzen". Ist aber wirklich fein auf Tour. Und "Rent a Cube" sollte sich durchsetzen....wenn ich auch denke....das mir das Bike irgendwie bekannt vor kam.  Mit den Daten und dem Essen machst Du uns natürlich hier voll Neid. Und da Neid eine Todsünde ist - werde ich wohl auch in diesem, sowie im nächsten Jahr nicht in den Himmel kommen. Bloß gut - oder sollte ich sagen "Gott sei Dank!"

@beuze - das habe ich so auch noch nicht gewusst (das mit der Ixus und deren Abmaßen) Da sieht man es wieder - Lesen Bildet!


----------



## kubitix (30. Dezember 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Was hast Du in den Flaschen - puren Alkohol?



Weiswein aus dem Rheingau


----------



## Cortina (30. Dezember 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> @cortina - deine Ixus ist aber so schön blau!



Die gabs in schwarz, silber und blau. 
Wenn ich lieb bin leiht sie mir meine bessere Hälfte. Die Nikon SLR nehme ich nur im Rucksack mit wenn ich besonderes schöne Motive erwarte und die poste ich dann auch und nicht nur Nebenprodukte 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2 (30. Dezember 2010)

ich will endlich auch frühling . bei den schneemassen hab ich keine lust auch nur einen meter zu fahren


----------



## Mex4711 (31. Dezember 2010)

ohja, langsam nervt mich der schnee auch. bin jetzt echt schon öfters durch diese weiße Hölle gerollt, aber ich will wieder ohne fahren.


----------



## xerto (31. Dezember 2010)

Mex4711 schrieb:


> ohja, langsam nervt mich der schnee auch. bin jetzt echt schon öfters durch diese weiße Hölle gerollt, aber ich will wieder ohne fahren.



Das Unterschreib ich..

nach inzwischen 400 km im Schnee ist es gut.

Als Training ist es ja klasse, aber der Spass lässt nach 

Allen einen guten Rutsch


----------



## hype (31. Dezember 2010)

hi,

ich möchte gerne bilder von meinem neuen cube direkt "HIER" mit etwas text einstellen. wie kann ich aber die bilder hier rein verschieben und nicht nur als datei anhängen? danke für die hilfe.

gruß und guten rutsch.


----------



## horstling (31. Dezember 2010)

@hype:
 Kuckst Du hier. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=286185&highlight=Bilder+einf%FCgen


----------



## hype (31. Dezember 2010)

hallo,

hier mal ein par bilder von meinem weihnachtsgeschenk das ich mir selbst geschenkt habe. 
ist ein cube reaction race-alurahmen von 2011 mit einem custom-aufbau.
jetzt natürlich in der winterausstattung mit spikereifen usw.
ich hoffe euch gefällt es etwas. 






















falls jemand wissen möchte was ich alles verbaut habe soll einfach mal fragen. 

gruß und guten rutsch.


----------



## hype (31. Dezember 2010)

na super, habe ich doch was falsch gemacht. aber was?????

gruß


----------



## hype (31. Dezember 2010)

ich habs geschnallt. hier nun die bilder von meinem neuen bike.


----------



## mtblukas (31. Dezember 2010)

Vor Weihnachten:





Nach Weihnachten: 





Viele Grüße Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (31. Dezember 2010)

*@ hype*

Da hast Dir aber ein sehr schönes Weihnachts   gemacht. 

Guten Rutsch, an alle


----------



## Ostwandlager (31. Dezember 2010)

*einen guten rutsch an die Gemeinde...*


----------



## beuze1 (31. Dezember 2010)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Vor Weihnachten:
> 
> Nach Weihnachten:



*Ich fand,s vor Weihnachten schöner..*

*Vor Weihnachten:*






*Nach Weihnachten: *






*Guten Rutsch Euch allen, und das Ihr mir morgen Biken geht..
*

beuze1


----------



## barbarissima (31. Dezember 2010)

*Wünsche euch auch einen guten Rutsch und fürs nächste Jahr viele schöne Touren und jede Menge Sonne 

*

*

*


----------



## barbarissima (31. Dezember 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Guten Rutsch Euch allen, und das Ihr mir morgen Biken geht..*
> beuze1


 
Mal sehen


----------



## Sirrah73 (31. Dezember 2010)

Euch allen auch einen guten Rutsch und ein schönes, spannendes, erfülltes, glückliches, spaßiges , interessantes, tolles, neue Jahr .

Die Eschenhahner Feuerwerksprobe war erfolgreich ....





Heute lassen wir dann 24:00 Uhr die Sau raus und Wiesbaden erblassen .

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (31. Dezember 2010)

*Wir wünschen Euch allen einen Guten Rutsch und ein neues trailreiches, sonniges und sturzfreies Jahr 2011.​*



*Vielleicht lernt man sich beim Cube Treffen mal persönlich kennen.

Grüße
Guido*​


----------



## m.rr (31. Dezember 2010)

*@ hype: das Reaction finde ich toootaaaal klasse!!!   
*
*@ Beuze: bin morgen um 9:30 Uhr mit ner Horde vollkommen Bekloppter verabredet, wir werden von FFM Stadt aus den Feldberg stürmen, mal sehen ob ich die Aktion überlebe 
*
*@ all:  *


----------



## horstling (31. Dezember 2010)

@ hype :
Superteil! Und gleich die richtigen Reifen drauf! Da gibts keine Ausrede. Raus und dreckig machen!!


----------



## blutbuche (31. Dezember 2010)

@hype : schön - aber der neue cube schriftzug mag mir immer noch nicht so recht gefallen ...
viel spass damit !!
@lukas : ...die barends zeigen viel zu sehr nach oben ...." meckerkiste aus" .... 


guuuuuten rutsch allen würfelfreunden !!!


----------



## dusi__ (31. Dezember 2010)

auch von mir guten rutsch


----------



## m.rr (1. Januar 2011)

Moin  , ich hoffe ihr seid alle gut reingerutscht! Gleich gehts mit der S-Bahn zum Hauptbahnhof.    OMG auf was hab ich mich da nur eingelassen. Ich hoffe nur diesmal kommt keiner mit dem Rennrad. 
Also bis dann, wir sehen uns ........hoffentlich


----------



## Hook (1. Januar 2011)

Hallo und ein frohes neues Jahr

Habe gerade die Neujahrstour erledigt




Endlich wieder Sonne und 6 Windstärken



Euch allen ein unfallfreies 2011


Gruß Hook


----------



## fatz (1. Januar 2011)

allen auch vom mir noch ein gutes neues jahr!!

nachdem meine einstellung zum fotografieren beanstandet wurde (ja guido, ich meine 
dich ) noch gleich ein bild von heute nacht:


----------



## m.rr (1. Januar 2011)

Sooo, hier Bilder von meiner Neujahrstour, ich könnte jetzt sagen: "Das war das beste was das Jahr bisher zu bieten hatte". Hm, das ist nicht sooo schwer  . Das war aber wirklich genial, es meißelt einem das Grinsen ins Gesicht, nicht nur weil's festgefroren ist...   

















































Hier noch unsere Route. Die Orte des Geschehens sind ja hier sicher einigen bekannt. 

http://www.bikemap.net/route/783438

Liebe Grüße
Michael


----------



## xerto (1. Januar 2011)

Respect 

Mit Restalkohol? 


Geile Tour

Alles Gute zum neuen Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (1. Januar 2011)

Ihr seid doch bekloppt.


----------



## m.rr (1. Januar 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch bekloppt.



 JA    

... und danke xerto!

und noch mal alles Gute an alle!


----------



## fatz (1. Januar 2011)

@m.rr:
schon erstaunlich, auf was man ned alles kommt, wenn's keine berge und kein wetter hat. 

ich bin heut erst rauf:





bei kuschligen null grad eine halbe stunde vor der riesenhuette gesessen:




und wieder runtergefahren:




nein, ich hab mich nicht veraendert, das auf dem letzten bild ist mein maedel.

und nein, es hat immer noch viel zu wenig schnee. siehe 2.bild rechts. das ist auf 1345m


----------



## m.rr (1. Januar 2011)

nun, zur Not kann man das hier  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Großer_Feldberg schon als Berg bezeichnen  ,  da is auch  so was wie "Wintersport" möglich. Wir sind aber net nur bekloppt sondern auch Fahrradbekloppt!  

Schöne Bilder und eindeutig schönere Winter Aktivität  @fatz  ...und Wetter hatten wir heut wirklich keins


----------



## fatz (1. Januar 2011)

m.rr schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder und eindeutig schönere Winter Aktivität  @fatz


sonst waer ich da heut mit dem bike rauf  war uebrigens sogar einer unterwegs. hat
aber auf 2/3 des wegs aufgesteckt. 10minuten bevor er aus dem hochnebel raus gewesen
waer. 
die bahn war heut hammerschnell. mit einem normalen schlitten haett ich da nicht
unterwegs sein wollen und der radlhelm war auch nicht verkehrt.


> ...und Wetter hatten wir heut wirklich keins


bei uns war heut unten auch hochnebel, aber ueber 900m war sonne. leider hat man an
der riesenhuette keinen guten ausblick. dafuer ist die rodelbahn gut.


----------



## Cortina (1. Januar 2011)

@m.rr: Hut ab, bei so einem Wetter hätt ich nicht die Eier in der Hose zum Biken zu gehen 

@fatz: Wenn das der gute Vorsatz für 2011 ist hat mein Zaunpfahl ja getroffen  und wie es scheint hilfts ja 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## fatz (1. Januar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> @fatz: Wenn das der gute Vorsatz für 2011 ist hat mein Zaunpfahl ja getroffen  und wie es scheint hilfts ja


ich mach keine vorsaetze mehr. vorsaetze werden voellig ueberbewertet. 
aber ich hab heut nix anders gemacht als sonst....


----------



## blutbuche (1. Januar 2011)

@m.rr: .... hat das echt spass gemacht , so dauernd zwischen den autos ..?????


----------



## m.rr (1. Januar 2011)

@ blutbuche: ach, so viele Autos waren da ja gar nicht, die meisten werden noch gepennt haben. Außerdem sind ja alle aus der "Truppe" auch Rennradfahrer und da is das ja normal... an nem normalen Wochenende über die Billtalhöhe, au weia...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (2. Januar 2011)

*@m.rr*
Ich bin schwer beeindruckt


----------



## Ostwandlager (2. Januar 2011)

mei im allgäu hats geschneit...war schön am tegelberg


----------



## beuze1 (2. Januar 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> mei im allgäu hats geschneit...






*ja aber..*

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7814128&postcount=1


----------



## Pedal41 (2. Januar 2011)

Hello m.rr , lustig die Bilder aber bei so einem Wetter noch aufs Bike...cool 

Schöne Bilder von den Skitourengeher.......



Grüsse aus dem Schwarzwald,


----------



## OIRAM (2. Januar 2011)

*Wünsche euch allen noch ein Frohes neues Jahr. *

*Ich hatte gestern Bereitschaftsdienst :kotz: und mußte meine Neujahrstour, auf heute verschieben. *

*Dafür war das Wetter heute viel besser *





*schöne festgetretene Waldwege...*





*knarzende Brückchen... *





*ein Päuschen vorm "Anstieg"  *





*und geschaft...*





*fertig für den Downhill... *





*und ab nach Hause  , 40km über 95% völlig vereiste Piste, bei -1°C, aber schön, wie immer *





*Gruß, Mario*


----------



## beuze1 (2. Januar 2011)

*@OIRAM..*


> meine Neujahrstour




*dafür 3 daumen
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (3. Januar 2011)

*Ach was ist der Montag wieder schön..*


*Wo Schatten ist, ist auch Sonne





Schöne Aussichten am Mistel-Weg





Glänzende Sache


*


*Hoffe Ihr hattet auch einen schönen Wochenstart..*
.


----------



## kubitix (3. Januar 2011)

@ m.rr 
Respekt und das auch noch nach einer vermutlich kurzen Nacht. Beim Oberursel Bike Marathon wird das Wetter hoffentlich ein bizzl bessser, ist ja auch noch ein wenig hin.

@ Mario
schöne Bilder, sag mal wenn du beim Downhill die Variostütze ganz runter fährst, was sagt den deine Satteltasche dazu, also so beim einfedern z.B. rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Wenn ich mir so die Bilder der letzten Tage ansehe muß ich mal zum Pschüschiater, Guido super Wetter, Fatz super Wetter, Beuze sup........., Oiram schönes Wetter, nur hier nicht und in Eschenhahn schneit´s sogar ist ja jetzt nicht wirklich weit weg.

Aber heute hab ich auch mal Glück gehabt 2 Stunden biken die echt Spaß gemacht haben. Da war so ne komische gelbe Scheibe am Himmel, ich meine sowas hätte ich früher schon mal gesehen.





man könnte meinen, man wäre auf einer Paßstrasse in den Alpen




für Kati hab ich mal was demontiert




das schöne an der Veste Otzberg ist, dass man für die nächsten 1,5 Kilometer schon mal den Strassenzustand in Augenschein nehmen kann, das wird bestimmt lustig hab ich mir gedacht.


----------



## Cortina (3. Januar 2011)

@kubitix, siehst Du die Sonne die ich Dir geschickt habe ist angekommen 

Glaub bloß nicht die ganzen Skitouren bei dem Wetter mach ich weils mir Spaß macht.

*Das ist reine Frustbewältigung weil ich nicht zum Biken komme* 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## blutbuche (3. Januar 2011)

@kubitix  ....... so is schhöööön ....


----------



## OIRAM (3. Januar 2011)

* Danke an die Bilderpolizei, für die 3 Daumen *

*@ kubitix*

Bei den Witterungsverhältnissen steht "Downhill" bei mir eher für "gemächliche, sichere Abfahrt".
Die Spaziergänger haben mich eh schon so komisch angeguckt.  
Von daher hat die Satteltasche gar keine Chance, sich mit dem Reifen zu verabreden 

*Gruß an alle "Winterharten Biker" und alle "Bilderposter"*


----------



## CJee83 (3. Januar 2011)

Livigno Bikepark




Mein Altes und ich im Oberengadin




Mein Neues mit alten und neuen Teilen


----------



## slmslvn (3. Januar 2011)

Hast du deine Bremsscheiben zu heiß gewaschen?


----------



## CJee83 (3. Januar 2011)

slmslvn schrieb:


> Hast du deine Bremsscheiben zu heiß gewaschen?


Wieso? 180er reichen doch, aber hast recht, die sehen ein wenig verloren aus ^^


----------



## jan84 (3. Januar 2011)

Ich möchte auf die 210er vorne nicht mehr verzichten. Aber ist schon Einsatzzweck abhängig, stimmt . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## sepalot (3. Januar 2011)

Ja, der Winter hat uns hier weiter mehr als im Griff . Aber es hilft ja nix . Auf den geräumten Waldautobahnen ist es nicht all zu schlecht mit den Spikes zu fahren. Aber nur so "Straße" - hmmmm - will trailen .

Also mal ausprobieren. Nur doof der erste Eingang ist mit Flatterband abgesperrt. Aber der Eingang 10 Meter daneber offen. Super ! Der führt parallel zum Anderen und hat den selben Ausgang. Und es war schon jemand dort laufen, wird also eine flowige fahrt  ...

..... naja doch nicht, nach ein paar Meter ist Schluß - "Wegelagerei" ...







... jetzt ist mir auch klar, warum der Eingang nebenan gespert war - da liegen die selben Bäume rum .






Ich probiere die Bäume zu umgehen, zu übergehen, mit und ohne Bike, aber im hohen Schnee keine erfolgreiche Mission. "Tja Fritzz, da werden wir doch auf dem Hauptweg weiter müssen."






Auf einen Weg abgezweigt und schon ist der Schnee nicht mehr großartig festgefahren. Man kann noch die Fahrspur eines Autos sehen und eine selbst gespurte Langlaufspur. Tja, aber wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg .






Ach, wenn es nicht gerade die Straße und die Parkmöglichkeiten bei mir daheim auf der Straße ist , ist der Winter schon sehr fein .






Wow, aus dem Grau kommt doch tatsächlich die Sonne mal raus .






Aber den Berg rauf in dem Schnee, ob festgetrampelt, gespurt oder sonst was, da ist eine Runde Spazieren angesagt .






Die Sonne, ein wahrer Lichtblick! Allerdings gut fünf Minuten später hat es wieder viele dicke Flocken vom Himmel gehauen. Daheim angekommen als Schneemann , was aber eine schöne warme Badewanne wieder geradegebogen hat - Operation "Schneeflocke" im Großen und Ganzen erfolgreich abgeschlossen .






Konnte mich nicht entscheiden, welches Bild ich reinstellen sollte, also hier beide . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, ich denke auch morgen werd ich ne Runde drehen, weiß bloß noch nicht wo .

lg
sepalot 




(bloß, dass jetzt keiner was in den falschen Hals bekommt, die Loipen die ich "teilweise" mit benutzt habe, sind keine offiziellen gespurten Loipen!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vasya-0072007 (3. Januar 2011)

Der gute Abend!
Ich sehe Ihren CUBE Fritzz, und ist auf Ihre Rotoren Formula auf der schwarzen Spinne genauer., ich beneide die WeiÃe eben.
Nirgends kann ich solche finden. Nicht nur in den grossen GeschÃ¤ften, ich lebe in Moskau! Aber sogar auf allen populÃ¤r das Internet die Webseiten der ganzen Welt. Ohne Probleme kann man auf http://www.ebay.it/classico die Rotoren auf der gelben Spinne (http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400182662750#ht_1445wt_905). Manchmal hier erscheinen auf dunkel-rot... Aber dass auf schwarz. Mal sehen wÃ¼rde.
Wenn nicht das Geheimnis, kann sagen Sie vor wo Sie die Rotoren erworben haben.? Mir, solche 2 * 180Ð¼Ð¼ zu finden.

Wasche Ð±Ð°Ð¹Ðº: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=198406

P.S. Im Voraus entschuldige ich mich fÃ¼r die mÃ¶glichen Fehler in meinem Text. Ich schreibe russisch, und spÃ¤ter Ã¼bersetze ich vom Programm auf den Deutschen.


----------



## sepalot (4. Januar 2011)

Vasya-0072007 schrieb:


> Der gute Abend!
> Ich sehe Ihren CUBE Fritzz, und ist auf Ihre Rotoren Formula auf der schwarzen Spinne genauer., ich beneide die WeiÃe eben.
> Nirgends kann ich solche finden. Nicht nur in den grossen GeschÃ¤ften, ich lebe in Moskau! Aber sogar auf allen populÃ¤r das Internet die Webseiten der ganzen Welt. Ohne Probleme kann man auf http://www.ebay.it/classico die Rotoren auf der gelben Spinne (http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400182662750#ht_1445wt_905). Manchmal hier erscheinen auf dunkel-rot... Aber dass auf schwarz. Mal sehen wÃ¼rde.
> Wenn nicht das Geheimnis, kann sagen Sie vor wo Sie die Rotoren erworben haben.? Mir, solche 2 * 180Ð¼Ð¼ zu finden.
> ...


 
Ich habe Ihre Nachricht Ã¼ber das Forum-Nachrichten-System erhalten und geantwortet.
GrÃ¼Ãe!

Ð¯ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐ¸Ð» ÐÐ°ÑÐµ ÑÐ¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¼Ð° ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐµÐ¼Ñ Ð¾Ð±Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð° ÑÐ¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸ÑÐ¼Ð¸ Ð¸ Ð¾ÑÐ²ÐµÑÐ¸Ð»Ð¸.

ÐÑÐ¸Ð²ÐµÑ!


----------



## Vasya-0072007 (4. Januar 2011)

Danke groß für die Informationen!


----------



## m.rr (4. Januar 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Beim Oberursel Bike Marathon wird das Wetter hoffentlich ein bizzl bessser, ist ja auch noch ein wenig hin.



na da waren die Bedingungen doch gerne auch mal recht anspruchsvoll


----------



## m.rr (4. Januar 2011)

(Schleuse Offenbach am Main)


----------



## milly (4. Januar 2011)

@m.rr: Schönes Bike hast du da. Doch mich interessiert der Rucksack  Was ist denn das für einer?


----------



## m.rr (4. Januar 2011)

milly schrieb:


> Doch mich interessiert der Rucksack  Was ist denn das für einer?



Das ist ein Deuter Race X Air 

http://www.sportscheck.com/Deuter-Rucksack-Race-X-Air/shop-de_dpic_an600791


----------



## OIRAM (5. Januar 2011)

*So, war heut mal auf großer Tour und siehe da, 70 km von zu Hause, gibt´s auch schon Berge *





*der Förster war auch gerad da und hat ne schöne Spur gezogen *





*auch ne prima Ecke*





*nach dem Bild gehts aber weiter *





* uuuupssss *





*bis nach oben *





*aber nicht ganz *





*weil, bis zum Knie im Schnee *





*zieh einfach fairer halber mal 50m ab, da solls passen *





*schnell noch ein Foto, gefühlte -12°C *





*und nun gehts ab nach Hause *





*schön Grüsse, Mario*


----------



## beuze1 (5. Januar 2011)

*Nanu, nix los heute?
Und das bei bestem Bike-Wetter.

Egal, ich war unterwegs.





Auf schön vereisten Wegen.





Richtung Alpen.





Zum Ziel.





Wo es bei der bunten Auswahl.





Natürlich eine schöne warme flauschige Jacke gab.





Danach durchs schöne Bodenseevorland.





Vorbei an brachliegenden Bierfeldern.





Oder Hopfengärten





Nicht nur der Vinschgau hat seinen Sonnenberg.





Am Ende war's dann doch so kalt das Ich meine Sachen auf's
Wasser legen konnte.*




*hui, der Mario war schneller..*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (5. Januar 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Am Ende war's dann doch so kalt das Ich meine Sachen auf's Wasser legen konnte*.*


 Schaut gut aus  Die einen konnten angeblich über´s Wasser gehen....da fehlt aber dann doch der Foto-Beweis .
Schöne Sache mit dem Werksverkauf....und überhaupt schöne Tour ...... schöne Fotos. Bekommt man gleich wieder Sehnsucht nach frischer Luft....statt Zimmermief.
Das mit dem Eis/Schnee hat sich dann aber bestimmt auch bald (vorläufig) erledigt, oder?


----------



## barbarissima (5. Januar 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *So, war heut mal auf großer Tour und siehe da, 70 km von zu Hause, gibt´s auch schon Berge *


 
70km durch den Schnee ...


----------



## barbarissima (5. Januar 2011)

Es gibt einen VAUDE Werksverkauf  Ich glaube, den muss ich auch mal heimsuchen  
Werde aber mit dem Corsa anreisen 

Übrigens: Schöne Bilder


----------



## Cortina (5. Januar 2011)

@OIRAM und Beuze

Hut ab bei den Verhältnissen. 

..und das Cube Treffen machen wir dann beim Vaude Werksverkauf.
Bärbel kommt eh schon mit dem Corsa und ich komme mit dem Caddy, da geht noch mehr rein 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## OIRAM (5. Januar 2011)

@ Beuze, schöne Tour hast Du da gemacht, mit klasse Bildern.
Lohnt so ein Fabrikverkauf, wie viel % kann man da sparen ?

@ Barbarissima, die Landstraßen sind alle Schneefrei.
Da es bei uns im Ruhrpott so viele BAB gibt, kann man auf dem *B*-Strassen auch recht sicher fahren, da hier nicht so viel Verkehr ist.
Bis zum Ende der *A46 *und ab da mit dem Rad, sonst währ ich jetzt noch Unterwegs


----------



## fatz (5. Januar 2011)

@oiram:
ned schlecht. ihr habt ungefaehr 3mal so viel schnee wie hier am alpenrand. mir ist's trotzdem zu kalt.
die 10min in die arbeit heut frueh waren genug. meine autofahrenden kollegen haben was von -16 erzaehlt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (5. Januar 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Lohnt so ein Fabrikverkauf, wie viel % kann man da sparen ?



*Für mich schon bei 35%-60%..
das ist bei einer Jacke die 10 km weiter 150 kostet ne Menge holz..
und ich hab nur 5 km..*


----------



## hype (5. Januar 2011)

so, nun habe ich meine erste größere tour (ca.55km) mit meinem neuen bike gemacht. hier mal einige bilder für euch.





















dies war ein ausschnitt von meiner hausrunde auf dem königsstuhl.
war echt ein klasse wetter und es hat super viel spaß gemacht.


----------



## beuze1 (5. Januar 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> @ Beuze, schöne Tour hast Du da gemacht, mit klasse Bildern.



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUOf5FxSU7g"]YouTube        - Meinerseits Ebenfalls (beste Quali, ohne TV Total Rahmen)[/nomedia]


----------



## OIRAM (5. Januar 2011)

Das schöne Reaction im Einsatz 

Dann müssen wir das Forumtreffen wohl am Bodensee machen, das kann ich dann zwischen durch mal mit Beuze shoppen gehen 

@ fatz, so schlecht sah das doch auf Deinen letzten Bilder gar nicht aus, mit dem Schnee.
Aber da seid Ihr mit Sicherheit anderes gewöhnt.
Bei mir im Garten sieht man schon wieder grün


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Januar 2011)

hype schrieb:


> so, nun habe ich meine erste größere tour (ca.55km) mit meinem neuen bike gemacht. hier mal einige bilder für euch.




war auch schonmal unschöner






und wärmer 







und voller









und dunkler









 das nur am rande...

ich halts übrigens nicht mehr aus nicht rad zu fahren. und da das streusalz einigermaßen weg is hab ich jetzt auch das reaction durch en schnee geqäult. war überrascht wie mehr oder weniger gut das mit dem RoRo so geht! echt kuhl... Nur auf vereisten dreckbollen, etc. fährts sich dann mitm hardtail doch ganz schön rumpelig, aber sonst voll wintertauglich


----------



## fatz (5. Januar 2011)

@oiram:
na es schaut weiss aus, aber das war's dann auch schon. eigentlich sollten da oben nicht 30cm sondern 
ein meter liegen...
mag mein tourensnowboard noch gar nicht rauskramen. waer schad drum


----------



## m.rr (5. Januar 2011)

ich muss sagen so schönes Wetter hat schon was   
Schöne Bilder habt ihr da alle


----------



## hype (6. Januar 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> war auch schonmal unschöner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tja, ich fahr halt nur ein hardtail und bin das ruppige somit gewohnt.  
nicht schlecht deine bilder.


----------



## linkespurfahrer (6. Januar 2011)

Alles Gute für 2011 liebe Würfelfreunde.

Ich hatte die letzten Wochen recht viel zu tun (Arbeit, Studium, meine Webseite - Link in der Signatur)  und kam einfach nicht dazu, mal hier vorbeizuschauen. Demnächst sehe ich mir mal die vielen Posts an, die in der Zwischenzeit hier geschrieben wurden.

Was soll ich sagen? Auch bei uns in der Lausitz liegt Schnee.

Um aus dem Winterlichen Einerlei auszubrechen, reiche ich jetzt ein paar Bilder vom EBM 2010 nach - Das habe ich Euch ja damals versprochen. Ich habe mir mal die Bilder von Sportograph gegönnt. Diese seht Ihr jetzt im Anschluss.

Viel Spass! 

Startaufstellung - alles noch frisch:






Race Action:





Kurz nach der halben Runde, gleich wurde es knifflig:





Beginn der Steilabfahrt 3min später:





Schlussanstieg "Alp de Wettin" (Finisher-Photo):


----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. Januar 2011)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> ...Ich hatte die letzten Wochen recht viel zu tun....


 Das Ergebnis ist überwältigend und die ganze Arbeit wert gewesen.
Lässt ja keine Fragen offen....und ist ein superschönes Aushängeschild für unsere Region. Die Fotos sind aber auch richtig Sahne. Gefällt mir - und als fast Nachbar werde ich auch öfter mal rein schauen.....und evtl. die eine oder andere Tourenanregung mitnehmen...
Hut ab - und bitte weiter so! Auch Dir für 2011 alles Gute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (6. Januar 2011)

*@linkespurfahrer*
Deine Homepage gefällt mir  Aber der Sportograph hat seine Sache auch sehr gut gemacht


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Januar 2011)

Meine Kiste mal wieder:


----------



## Groudon (6. Januar 2011)

Hab auch was neues: 





Was bequemeres für'n Arsch - mal sehen ob ich auf dem länger sitzen kann, als wie auf'm SLR TT.


----------



## CJee83 (6. Januar 2011)

Beim Tegernseemarathon 2010


----------



## NaitsirhC (6. Januar 2011)

Erste Runde oder nochmal alle Kräfte mobilisiert? 
Schönes Foto, macht auf jeden Fall Lust zu fahren...heut hats allerdings erstmal Eisregen gegeben, keine Besserung in Sicht...


----------



## floggel (8. Januar 2011)

Noch keine Posts  hier gab es Traumwetter mit unfassbaren 14 Grad. Leider war ich zu warm angezogen .

Blick in die Rheinebene







Dem blauen B folgend







Schneelose Trails 







Hier war das Rad noch sauber, danach hatte ich keine Lust mehr auf Fotos.







Die Vorschau auf den März/April war ganz nett, leider wird es bald wieder kälter...


----------



## Pedal41 (8. Januar 2011)

Hi Cube Gemeinde !

13 Grad plus.... auf gehts !







ne Pause für die Kleinen......
















so nun kann ich das Bike wieder putzen...euch allen schöne Touren 2011.

Grüsse aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Januar 2011)

Haha, endlich kann ich hier auch mal wieder Ordentliches beitragen. Der Schnee verabschiedet sich mehr und mehr und gibt die Wege frei .

Man kann richtig sehen, wie der Schnee wegtaut. Da ziehen sogar ordentlich Dunstschwaden den Weg entlang.




Die Spikers hatten aber trotzdem noch ab und zu was zu tun.




Einen GeoCache haben wir auch gefunden  ... unser erster .




Mein neuer Lenker ...




Sattel oben ... roten Knopf am Cockpit gedrückt ....




Schwupps ist der Sattel unten . Praktische Sache.




Wenigsten konnte man ein paar Kilometer schaffen heute. Wir waren zwar in der Zwischenzeit nicht faul, aber Outdoor ist schon schöner als Indoor-Cycling.








Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (8. Januar 2011)

ich wär auch gern nen bissi länger gefahren aber meine Erkältung is noch ned ganz weg, also lieber nix riskieren


Sind echt schöne Bilder, das mit dem Dunst sieht cool aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (8. Januar 2011)

hier auchnochmal ein Pic aussm Dezember

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/812150]
	

[/URL]


----------



## linkespurfahrer (8. Januar 2011)

Die Bilder machen Lust auf mehr, aber so wie es zeitmäßig aussieht, werde ich bald Bilder von Radtouren auf dem Cycletrainer hier posten...


----------



## Mosombie (8. Januar 2011)

*H*ier mein frisch aufgebautes LTD 4, die Teile sind von meinem 2009 Conway LTD, dessen Rahmen einem Schneeräumer zum Opfer fiel. 
Nun konnte ich auf die Schnelle o.g. Rahmen bekommen, an dem ich folgende Teile verbaut habe:

ROCK SHOX Federgabel "Reba SL"   100mm Poploc 
SHIMANO Deore XT KRG "FC-M770" 44Z.   inkl. Innenlager,
Shimano Deore XT Kasette HG 50 
Schaltwerk Shimano Deore XT RD-M772-GS  
Schaltungskette Shimano HG 53 
Shimano XT   Vorderraddiscnabe Loch Center Lock HB-M775
Shimano   XT Hinterraddiscnabe Loch Center Lock FH-M775
Bremsen SHIMANO BR-M486 vorn/hinten 
SHIMANO    Schalthebel XT Rapidfire Plus SL-M770
Shimano Deore XT FD-M770 Top Swing   Umwerfer 9-fach 
Ritchey MTB Vorbau 90mm 
Felgen SCHÜRMANN Hohlkammer   "YAK-19" 
SCHWALBE "Racing Ralph" 57-559   schw. Vorn/Hinten 
Lenker Zoom 220 
Sattel CONWAY VL-1205 

Obwohl mir mein Bike gefällt und ich gut damit zurecht komme, stört mich das Alter des Rahmens doch etwas.

- mit welchem aktuellem Cube ist mein Bike zu vergleichen. (wenn überhaupt)

- welcher aktuelle Rahmen ist zu empfehlen, ohne gleich in den Bereich eines neuen Bikes zu kommen, gegen einen guten Gebrauchten ist auch nichts einzuwenden.

Habe richtig Spaß am schrauben gefunden. 
*







*


----------



## Finn H. (8. Januar 2011)

über so ne brücke bin ich heute gefahren...Ich Idiot!


----------



## mtblukas (8. Januar 2011)

Hallo Finn

Vll. ein cube Comp Rahmen (Analog,Attention,Acid)?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m41/k325/liste.html?ft=1&od=2d

Mfg Lukas


----------



## kubitix (8. Januar 2011)

hi Mosombie,

schönes Bike, was stört dich den am Rahmen ausser dem Alter. Gibt´s technische oder optische Fehler? Ich will mal so sagen wenn der Rahmen i.O. ist spricht doch nichts dagegen ihn eine Weile zu fahren.

Vergleichbar sicher das LTD 2010 / 2011 oder das Reaction


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (8. Januar 2011)

Rahmen mÃ¼sste ein LTD bis 2008 sein. Meine Frau hat eines, noch mit Cantisockeln dran. Meines von 2009 hat die nicht mehr, auch keine geschwungenen Sitzstreben mehr. Geometrie blieb glaub ich gleich, aber sie hat ein 20er und ich ein 18er, daher kann ich das nicht sicher sagen.

Von der Ausstattung her dÃ¼rfte es in Richtung von meinem liegen, das Rabe-Modell fÃ¼r 1kâ¬.


----------



## Mosombie (8. Januar 2011)

@Finn H
 Ein THW'ler hat versucht die Brücke aus "Spaß" zu überqueren (mit Sicherungsleine), selbst wenn er sich am Geländer festgehalten hat, wurden ihm die Beine unter dem Körper weggezogen. 

@mtblukas
thx, werde mich in der Richtung mal nach einem 18" umschauen.

@kubitix
Keine optischen oder technischen Fehler. Ist ein 20" Rahmen, ein 18" ist für mich (1,72m) besser, vielleicht muss ich mich aber erst daran gewöhnen.
Habe im Moment ein paar Euronen übrig, und wie gesagt, Spaß am schrauben gefunden.

@Beron
Ist auch ein 20"


----------



## Beorn (8. Januar 2011)

Was für eine Schrittlänge hast Du? Ich bin 10cm größer, mit 86cm Schrittlänge und fahr nen 18er! Das würde Dir sicher mehr Spaß machen!


----------



## Finn H. (8. Januar 2011)

@mtblukas  ich suche eigentlich keine Rahmen!!
oder waren die Rahmen vorschläge nicht für mich?

@Mosombie nicht direkt so eine brücke aufjedenfall ohne strömung


----------



## kubitix (8. Januar 2011)

hi Mosombie,

ich fahre bei 179cm Körpergrösse und nur 76cm Schrittlänge 18" und komme  damit super klar. Hier mal eine Tabelle der aktuellen Acid / LTD Race /  Reaction Race in 18"


----------



## mtblukas (8. Januar 2011)

Sry Finn

Ich hab euch vertauscht wegen den gleichen Bildern  

Eig. meinte ich Mosombie


----------



## Finn H. (8. Januar 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Sry Finn



kein problem!


----------



## beuze1 (9. Januar 2011)

Finn H. schrieb:


> kein problem!



*Bilder-Polizei
Wie kein Problem..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ihr wisst aber schon das nach 7 Beiträgen ohne Bilder bei mir der Wecker klingelt.um 3 Uhr morgen's
Und geht mir weg mit Schrittlängen hier..*


----------



## linkespurfahrer (9. Januar 2011)

@Beuze: Einer muss noch! 

Aber damit Du noch in Ruhe ausschlafen kannst:









Beorn schrieb:


> Was für eine Schrittlänge hast Du? Ich bin 10cm größer, mit 86cm Schrittlänge und fahr nen 18er! Das würde Dir sicher mehr Spaß machen!



Da haben wir es wieder: Welches ist die richtige Rahmenhöhe?

Mir kommt es auf die optimale Sitzposition an. Ich habe bei 176cm KG eine Schrittlänge von 88cm und fahre einen 20" Rahmen. Eine Standard (350mm lange)  Sattelstütze ist mir dabei noch 2,5 cm zu kurz. Ich bin auch schon vergleichbare 18" Rahmen gefahren. Nicht nur, dass sie mir zu klein waren (die Stütze müsste ja richtig weit raus, damit das gestreckte Bein nur noch ganz leicht angewinkelt bleibt), auch das Oberrohr war zu kurz. Ich brauch da mindestens 600mm in der Horizontalen, damit der Vorbau nicht zu lang wird. Lieber fahre ich ja auch eine Stütze ohne Versatz.


----------



## jan84 (9. Januar 2011)

Letzter Sommer, such das Cube 





@SpiritOfAmerica:
Interessante Kombination aus Bike und Helm. 


grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (9. Januar 2011)

In der Mitte


----------



## LittleBoomer (9. Januar 2011)

eigentlich hatte ich vor, dieses Jahr auch mal mehr Fotos zu liefern.
Das hätte gestern bei dem schönen Wetter auch beinahe geklappt. Allerdings hat sich vor lauter Motivsuche mein Schlüsselbein gebrochen. Gut dass es noch so früh im Jahr passierte, dann ist es wieder i.O. wenn die Saison richtig beginnt.
Die Ironie des ganzen: Ich konnte die 500 Meter in die Notaufnahme laufen, da es genau vor der Ortopädischen Klinik passiert ist.

Grüße

Little


----------



## NaitsirhC (9. Januar 2011)

:/ na dann gute Besserung!


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Januar 2011)

@LittleBoomer: Auweia , so ein M*** . Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung.


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (9. Januar 2011)

auch von mir ne gute Besserung

@jan84  Danke, endlich hab ich nen Helm gefunden der anständig passt und ein gutes Gefühl gibt


----------



## LittleBoomer (9. Januar 2011)

Danke Euch ! Wird schon wieder ! Hätte viel schlimmer ausgehen können. Mein Helm ist schrott und ich hab noch nicht mal eine Gehirerschütterung.

Bei uns regnet es heute wieder. In sofern warte ich jetzt den ersten März ab.

Güße

Little


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (9. Januar 2011)

hier auch, Regen und Schmuddelwetter


----------



## beuze1 (9. Januar 2011)

*Obwohl hier und vor allem im Cube Talk ja ne menge Gründe aufgeführt werden sein Bike stehn zu lassen und dabei großer Einfallsreichtum bewiesen wird, ist mir heute keiner eingefallen und so musste ich raus ... *

*Der einzige Grund nicht zu fahren wäre eventuell..




Wenn sich König Boris beim Schuheanziehen im Klettverschluss
verheddern würde




Mit ein wenig Ortskenntnis lassen sich bestimmt




Überall Wege finden




Die fahrbar sind




Sogar der eine oder andere Trail




geht schon wieder




Oder tiefgefrorene Kältelöcher




Dann zu Hause kurz mal hingelegt,
was für ein schöner Sonntag


*


----------



## barbarissima (9. Januar 2011)

Ich habe das alles ein wenig verkürzt und mich gleich mit dem Tiger aufs Sofa gehauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (9. Januar 2011)

hier ist seit tagen foehn. an wintersport kann man nur noch denken. der schnee ist zwar groesstenteils weg,
aber es ist immer noch sehr nass im gelande. deshalb heut nur mal ein stueck ins inntal, bis knapp ueber
die grenze. waren dann aber doch 56km auf strasse und inndamm. radl dreckig, klamotten auch, passt scho....

schneelage bei rosenheim:




edit: was ist anders am bike?

inntal von der brannenburger bruecke:




heuberg:


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Januar 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich habe das alles ein wenig verkürzt und mich gleich mit dem Tiger aufs Sofa gehauen



Genau ...
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/812875]
	

[/URL]


----------



## Herr Frodo (9. Januar 2011)

Dank der Schneeschmelze das erste mal wieder am Hausberg.....











Grüße aus der Rhön


----------



## Vasya-0072007 (9. Januar 2011)

*1314*, der unwirkliche schöne Junge!!!


----------



## horstling (9. Januar 2011)

@frodo:  Eins der schönsten Cubes, die ich kenne. SAUGEIL !!!

Würde gern wissen, was Vasya´Übersetzungsprogramm da wieder meint!


----------



## Vasya-0072007 (9. Januar 2011)

horstling schrieb:


> Würde gern wissen, was Vasya´Übersetzungsprogramm da wieder meint!



)))Entschuldigen Sie für die krumme Übersetzung.
Ich wollte sagen: Herr Frodo, Toll das schöne Fahrrad!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (10. Januar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> edit: was ist anders am bike?


 
Die Pedale 


*@Herr Frodo*
Das Fritzz macht sich gut im Schnee


----------



## Cortina (10. Januar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> edit: was ist anders am bike?



Es passt nicht zu Deiner Signature, es ist sauber 

Frage mich gerade ob Vasya schon von unserem Cube Treffen gelesen hat


----------



## fatz (10. Januar 2011)

guido falsch, baerbel richtig


----------



## barbarissima (10. Januar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Es passt nicht zu Deiner Signature, es ist sauber
> 
> Frage mich gerade ob Vasya schon von unserem Cube Treffen gelesen hat


 
Ich sehe uns schon über den Roten Platz radeln


----------



## vopsi (10. Januar 2011)

schutzbleche werden vollkommen überbewertet,schön wars heute dennoch.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## m.rr (10. Januar 2011)

*Heute gab's ne kleine Hochwasser Runde*








 Sintflut ......nee, ich glaube die haben nur mal ihr neues System ausprobiert, vorher gab's da immer Balken und Sand  max. nen Meter hoch....





normalerweise fahre ich da unten...





Der "Eiserne Steg"





die sind abgesoffen...







 Michael


----------



## MCTryal (10. Januar 2011)

m.rr schrieb:


>



 Spitzenbild


----------



## Somnus (10. Januar 2011)

War heute das erste mal mit neuem LRS unterwegs. 

















War ne schöne Tour...

Und jaaaa, die blauen Griffe passen nun nicht mehr! Sind schon neue geordert!


----------



## blutbuche (10. Januar 2011)

@bärbel und sirrah : ...ebenso .... hier isses eklig kalt und pisst ununterbrochen .


----------



## Cortina (10. Januar 2011)

Somnus schrieb:


> War heute das erste mal mit neuem LRS unterwegs.



Neu, hast auch alle Speichenabstände und Länge mit der Schieblehre nachgemessen 

Sorry war ne Steilvorlage 

 Sieht top aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strampelaffe (10. Januar 2011)

Somnus schrieb:


>


 
Und immer wieder stelle ich fest, dass ein Stereo einfach ein wunderschönes Bike ist !


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Januar 2011)

Strampelaffe schrieb:


> Und immer wieder stelle ich fest, dass ein Stereo einfach ein wunderschönes Bike ist !


Und manche noch Besonders.  Das matte Schwarz mit Rot trifft immer wieder meinen Geschmack......schade das ein AMS in mattschwarz nicht wirken würde......aber immerhin kann ich mal zum mattschwarzen greifen.....wenn auch "nur" halb so toll - wie ein Stereo... 

@kati - wer wird denn wegen dem Regen gleich zusammen mit dem inneren "Schweine"hund auf dem Sofa faulenzen... 
Hier ist es auch noch nass und eklig....aber ich denke in 1-2 Wochen rollt es wieder.....entweder im Frost = harter Boden....oder eben in Frühlingsstimmung


----------



## Cortina (10. Januar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> ......schade das ein AMS in mattschwarz nicht wirken würde......







*Hi Spuri,

na so schlecht sieht es ja auch nicht aus das AMS in mattschwarz.

Grüße
Guido*


----------



## Somnus (10. Januar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Neu, hast auch alle Speichenabstände und Länge mit der Schieblehre nachgemessen
> 
> Sorry war ne Steilvorlage
> 
> ...



Touché! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Danke.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Januar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...na so schlecht sieht es ja auch nicht aus das AMS in mattschwarz....


 Ich hat´s kaum abgeschickt......da ahnte ich es schon.....
Nein, natürlich sieht es auch nicht schlecht aus - aber so ein Stereo sieht in der genannten Farbkombi mit dem Rot einfach irgendwie noch gaaaanz klein wenig besser aus....in meinen Augen. 
Vielleicht auch der Neid. 
Ist halt auch immer subjektiv - zum Glück. 
Sonst hätten wir Alles das Gleiche Bike.  Und das eigene ist sowieso immer das Schönste.....neben dem, was gerade manch´ Anderer gepostet hat.


----------



## linkespurfahrer (10. Januar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Hi Spuri,
> 
> na so schlecht sieht es ja auch nicht aus das AMS in mattschwarz.
> 
> ...



Genau! Um den Beweis fortzuführen..


----------



## barbarissima (10. Januar 2011)

*@Somnus*
Sehr schöne Laufräder 

 Jetzt noch die schwarzen XT-Kurbeln, die an den neuen Cubes verbaut sind, dann wär´s perfekt


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Januar 2011)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> Genau! Um den Beweis fortzuführen...


Ja, mattschwarz ist schon Geil  Keine Frage - sogar am Harten.




Ich glaube aber es ist die spezielle Rahmenform und ganz doll auch dieser rote Bereich (Winkel) nahe Oberrohr/Sitzstrebe am Stereo....
die eben nur dieses Bike bietet, was mich so anmacht.
Und Bärbel hat wohl auch Recht - was die Kurbel angeht.....


----------



## barbarissima (10. Januar 2011)

Aber gegen die schwarzroten AMS von 2008 haben es natürlich selbst die Schwarzmatten sehr schwer 


Wenn ich das Bild so anschaue, dann fehlt mir auch noch so eine schwarze XT-Kurbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schelle (10. Januar 2011)

@barbarissima
Genau das AMS in dieser Farbkombi hat mir immer am Besten gefallen ... leider nicht mehr zu bekommen...

Ich finde die Standardkurbel passt besser zu den weißen Laufrädern als eine Schwarze... aber ist wie Alles Geschmackssache...


----------



## OIRAM (10. Januar 2011)

*SCHWARZ - ROT - ROT - SCHWARZ, egal...*

*Hauptsache es ist ein CUBE*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Januar 2011)

Schelle schrieb:


> @barbarissima
> Genau das AMS in dieser Farbkombi hat mir immer am Besten gefallen ... leider nicht mehr zu bekommen...


Naja - in 18" ginge da noch was.....Alu-Rahmen, Carbon an den Bremsen....und schwarz/rot....guckst Du hier:
http://www.ready2bike.de/product_in...lly-AMS-125-Oro-K24-Carbon-2008.html&refID=40


----------



## Schelle (10. Januar 2011)

leider 2 Monate zu spät - scheinbar nicht genügend recherchiert.  trotzdem Danke!
Bin mit dem Stereo aber auch zufrieden - Schwarz mit ein bisschen rot... 
Man kann leider nicht Alles haben...


----------



## blutbuche (10. Januar 2011)

..ich reihe mich ein - schwarze ams´s sind auch nett


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. Januar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> ....schade das ein AMS in mattschwarz nicht wirken würde......aber immerhin kann ich mal zum mattschwarzen greifen.....



Waaaaaas . So Spuri, jetzt gibts auch Haue aus Eschenhahn . Tina ist schon fuchsteufelswild, ich kann sie grade davon abhalten nicht an die Oder zu radeln und deine Bikes in Pink zu lackieren.




Aber Du warst ja einsichtig .... just kidding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (10. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @bärbel und sirrah : ...ebenso .... hier isses eklig kalt und pisst ununterbrochen .



Also ich war von 16:30 - 19:45 auffm Bike, weder Regen noch eisig kalt. Teilweise gings sogar nur im (warmen) Unterhemd . Bestimmt nur ne Ausrede für die Couch gesucht .

grüße aus Darmstadt,
Jan


----------



## blutbuche (10. Januar 2011)

neeee, neee- hier wars eklig kalt und hat gep.... . echt !!!


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. Januar 2011)

Außerdem muss man auch mal mit dem Wauzi kuscheln .


----------



## m.rr (11. Januar 2011)

@ Somnus: sehr schicke Laufräder  (hätte sie auch ganz gerne mit schwarzen Scheichen gehabt) ein sehr schönes Stereo ist das geworden.


@  MCTyral:  aahh, ich denke diese Hütte ist es wert mal viel besser fotografiert zu werden...


----------



## Markus i35 (11. Januar 2011)

in mattschwarz habe ich auch eins zu bieten
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Somnus (11. Januar 2011)

m.rr schrieb:


> @ Somnus: sehr schicke Laufräder  (hätte sie auch ganz gerne mit schwarzen Scheichen gehabt) ein sehr schönes Stereo ist das geworden.


 
Danke!
Also ich konnte die Farben von Naben, Speichen, Nippeln und Felge einzeln selbst bestimmen. Du nicht?


----------



## Somnus (11. Januar 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Somnus*
> Sehr schöne Laufräder
> 
> Jetzt noch die schwarzen XT-Kurbeln, die an den neuen Cubes verbaut sind, dann wär´s perfekt


 
Dankeschön! 
Wenn du mir eine solche Kurbel besorgen kannst.... 
Überlege auf eine schwarze SLX umzusteigen, da mir die silberne XT-Keule optisch auch nicht gefällt.


----------



## Somnus (11. Januar 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


>


 
Ehm, den Schnellspanner vorne würde ich so nicht stehen lassen... 

Ansonsten sind die AMS in mattschwarz natürlich auch sehr schöne bikes, keine Frage!


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. Januar 2011)

Somnus schrieb:


> Ehm, den Schnellspanner vorne würde ich so nicht stehen lassen...




Hab ich gestern beim Posten auch zu meiner Frau gesagt: 1.) Ach du grüne Neune, was ist den mit dem Schnellspanner 2.) Bin mal gespannt, wem das als erstes Auffällt. Das ist natürlich eine einmalige Verfehlung gewesen .


----------



## Somnus (11. Januar 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Hab ich gestern beim Posten auch zu meiner Frau gesagt: 1.) Ach du grüne Neune, was ist den mit dem Schnellspanner 2.) Bin mal gespannt, wem das als erstes Auffällt. Das ist natürlich eine einmalige Verfehlung gewesen .


 
ERSTER!!! 
Hauptsache deine Frau ist plötzlich nicht als Einrad unterwegs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (11. Januar 2011)

.... so ne schwarze xt tät´mir auch gefallen .....wenn einer eine übrig hat ...


----------



## m.rr (11. Januar 2011)

Somnus schrieb:


> Danke!
> Also ich konnte die Farben von Naben, Speichen, Nippeln und Felge einzeln selbst bestimmen. Du nicht?



...bei Hibike gibt es nicht alle Kombinationen, dafür ist der Preis recht gut.


----------



## OIRAM (11. Januar 2011)

*@ m.rr*

Der Preis für die Veltec V Two, bei Hibike ist echt unschlagbar.
Was Du da gespart hast, kannst ja jetzt in einen Satz neue Speichen (schwarz) investieren. 
Dann würd ich nur noch die beiden am Ventilloch, in weiß drin lassen. 





wenn Du das machen möchtest, würd ich Dir, für nen fairen Peis, die weißen Speichen von einem LRS abkaufen.

Schöne Grüße, Mario


----------



## linkespurfahrer (11. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> .... so ne schwarze xt tät´mir auch gefallen .....wenn einer eine übrig hat ...



Bin schon am Überlegen, in der Bucht ne Suchanfrage zu speichern. 

Bestimmt wenn die ersten Besitzer eines 2011er CUBES ein paar Kilometer gedreht haben, wird der eine oder andere die schwarze XT Kurbel feil bieten. 

Wenn die Zeit gekommen ist: Die Hausnummer wird bestimmt interessant. 

Beim Shadow- Schaltwerk werde ich den Käfig wohl selbst lacken.


----------



## Somnus (11. Januar 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *@ m.rr*
> 
> Der Preis für die Veltec V Two, bei Hibike ist echt unschlagbar.
> Was Du da gespart hast, kannst ja jetzt in einen Satz neue Speichen (schwarz) investieren.


 
Bevor du hier Hibike in den Himmel lobst...
Darf ich mal fragen was ihr bezahlt habt?


----------



## Somnus (11. Januar 2011)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> Bin schon am Überlegen, in der Bucht ne Suchanfrage zu speichern.
> 
> Bestimmt wenn die ersten Besitzer eines 2011er CUBES ein paar Kilometer gedreht haben, wird der eine oder andere die schwarze XT Kurbel feil bieten.
> 
> Wenn die Zeit gekommen ist: Die Hausnummer wird bestimmt interessant.


 
Ich werde in Kürze auf die SLX umsteigen. Die Preise für eine schwarze XT werden bestimmt sehr hoch liegen. Jedenfalls höher als 75 Euronen für ne SLX.


----------



## linkespurfahrer (11. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mal schnell im Photoshop gebastelt. Nicht so sauber, aber immerhin...

In etwa so würde es mit schwarzer Kurbel und schwarzen Schaltwerkskäfig aussehen:


----------



## hype (11. Januar 2011)

oder gleich die neue sram x9 kurbel und schaltwerk verbauen. finde ich schöner als die schwarze xt und bin mit der x9 sehr zufrieden.


----------



## m.rr (11. Januar 2011)

> OIRAM: ...würd ich Dir, für nen fairen Peis, die weißen Speichen von einem LRS abkaufen.
> 
> Schöne Grüße, Mario


 hervorragende Idee! Aber nöööö, die bleiben jetzt im Candy Style 




> Somnus: ...Darf ich mal fragen was ihr bezahlt habt?


zusammen 258,-- EURO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (11. Januar 2011)

*@ m.rr*

350,-â¬ mit Veltec SL Naben und schw. Messingnippeln


----------



## m.rr (11. Januar 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *@ m.rr*
> 
> 350,- mit Veltec SL Naben und schw. Messingnippeln



...sind die gleichen Naben, aber Alunippel


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. Januar 2011)

So langsam machen wir hier dem "Mattschwarzen Thread" Konkurenz....ich muss mich wohl etwas genauer ausdrücken beim nächsten Kommentar  
Aber immerhin hat es der Bilderquote ganz gut getan - und für reichlich Beiträge gesorgt.

@Sirrah - an dem Ding mit dem Schnellspanner kann ich gut erahnen, wie furchtbar wütend Tina war......völlig aufgebracht unter Einsatz der eigenen Gesundheit in den "Wilden Osten" aufbrechen..... Bei der Geschwindigkeit die zu sehen ist, wäre sie heute Abend schon mit der Dose am arbeiten.
Nur gut, dass die Wellen etwas geglättet wurden.....obwohl pinke Cube Bikes hier gepostet sicher einzigartig gewesen wären....
Aber irgendwie sollte damit wohl besser die Barbie rumdüsen......Bis dahin und liebe Grüße an Euch aus Frankfurt (O) 
*schnell das Kellerschloß auswechseln geh*


----------



## m.rr (11. Januar 2011)

hier im Bild festgehalten: Mein heutiger Kurzbesuch auf der bayerischen Mainseite


----------



## niemand66 (11. Januar 2011)

ä


----------



## Somnus (11. Januar 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *@ m.rr*
> 
> 350,- mit Veltec SL Naben und schw. Messingnippeln



Ich habe ebenfalls die SL-Naben und hab nur 280 Euro bezahlt. 

Aber 258 ist echt ein Kampfpreis! 
Gut eingekauft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedal41 (11. Januar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Und manche noch Besonders.  Das matte Schwarz mit Rot trifft immer wieder meinen Geschmack......schade das ein AMS in mattschwarz nicht wirken würde......aber immerhin kann ich mal zum mattschwarzen greifen.....wenn auch "nur" halb so toll - wie ein Stereo...
> 
> Wie bitte....... sieht doch gut aus !
> 
> ...


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Januar 2011)

Kommt immer drauf an was für eine...bei meiner raceface hälts überraschend gut!


----------



## Schelle (11. Januar 2011)

Somnus schrieb:


> Ich habe ebenfalls die SL-Naben und hab nur 280 Euro bezahlt.



Verräts Du bitte wo? Danke!


----------



## Somnus (11. Januar 2011)

Schelle schrieb:


> Verräts Du bitte wo? Danke!



Nö! 






Ne Quatsch! 

Schau mal hier:
http://www.superlight-bikeparts.de/

Kosten aktuell wohl 5 Euro mehr als letztes Jahr.


----------



## OIRAM (11. Januar 2011)

*@ Somnus
*
Auch ein Super Preis.
Ich hab mein VR allerdings in der 15mm Steckachsenversion.
Die ist auf 20mm Steckachse und / oder auf Schnellspanner umbau fähig.
Kannst Du mit der normalen Schnellspannversion nicht machen.
So bin ich flexibel und kann die in jede Gabel einbauen.

Mein Bike von heute, mit Winterreifen und Felgen





Gruss, Mario


----------



## Schelle (11. Januar 2011)

Somnus schrieb:


> Nö!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dank Dir!


----------



## Somnus (12. Januar 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *@ Somnus
> *
> Auch ein Super Preis.
> Ich hab mein VR allerdings in der 15mm Steckachsenversion.
> ...



Da ich eine FoX Talas fahre, habe ich ebenfalls eine 15 mm Steckachse und kann ebenfalls auf Schnellspanner umrüsten?!


----------



## m.rr (12. Januar 2011)

am Main herrscht noch das Hochwasser 






auf den Radwegen parken die Fähren   






also ein paar schöne Trainingshöhenmeter nach Rückersbach (sind immerhin 18% Steigung dabei   )






und weit weg vom Wasser wieder nach Hause









 m.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Januar 2011)

m.rr schrieb:


> am Main herrscht noch das Hochwasser


 Na da müssten wir der Fairness halber aber diesmal mit der Feuerwehr zu Euch kommen - ihr habt uns ja im Frühjahr 2010 auch geholfen. Hier ist alles dicht bislang, die neuen Deiche halten.
Fürchte aber unsere Stadtväter sind da wie immer unflexibel und geizig.  Bleibt nur mein Mitgefühl und der Wunsch auf baldigen - sehr warmen, sonnigen Frühling.....


----------



## m.rr (12. Januar 2011)

ui die Frankfurter Feuerwehr 
zum Glück is das hier noch relativ im normalen etwas höheren Hochwasser Bereich  ...oder wie soll ich das nennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.rr (13. Januar 2011)

so e bisi dramatisch wird's langsam schon:

http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt/hochwasser-erreicht-den-roemer/-/1472798/5274158/-/index.html


(hat nix mit Cubes zeigen zu tun, aber da sich seit gestern eh nix getan hat...)


----------



## m.rr (13. Januar 2011)

so weiter im Monolog... 

das hier an der Gerbermühle nenne ich mal Oberkante Unterlippe. 






des Weiteren haben wir heute "Nacht" den Stadtwald unsicher gemacht








(das "Helle" im Hintergrund is der Flughafen)

Grüße
M.


----------



## blutbuche (13. Januar 2011)

...bin ich froh , dass ich auf´m berg wohne !!!!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...bin ich froh , dass ich auf´m berg wohne !!!!!


 Ich auch....aber die Oder geht noch......
Und an den Monologisten geht für diesen (Foto)beitrag gebührlich natürlich der Daumen hoch. 
Hier hat´s nach wie vor Tau- aber eben auch Sauwetter. 
Wege abseits des Asphaltes sind alle weich wie Butter. Immer noch keinen richtigen Bock drauf......auch wenn Kati die Schlammpackung empfohlen hat.....lasse ich mir lieber von Euch die Ohren für´s Untätig sein lang ziehen - strafft auch die Gesichtshaut.


----------



## Somnus (14. Januar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Wege abseits des Asphaltes sind alle weich wie Butter. Immer noch keinen richtigen Bock drauf......auch wenn Kati die Schlammpackung empfohlen hat.....lasse ich mir lieber von Euch die Ohren für´s Untätig sein lang ziehen - strafft auch die Gesichtshaut.



Da würden deine stetig blitzsauberen AMS mal richtig dreckig werden! 
Sorry, den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Januar 2011)

Somnus schrieb:


> Da würden deine stetig blitzsauberen AMS mal richtig dreckig werden!  Sorry, den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.


 
 Der war nicht schlecht......aber es ist nur 1 AMS und 1 LTD aber ich will mal nicht so kleinlich sein.  Viel Übler ist, dass es von Oben seit Tagen weiter schüttet - so dass nicht mal garantiert wäre, dass ein Bike schmutzig zu Hause ankommt.... Und glaub mir - der Schmutz ist das kleinste Problem - es ist kein vernünftiges Vorwärtskommen....ein Übel im Flachlandmatsch - bergab geht bestimmt immer....


----------



## Somnus (14. Januar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Der war nicht schlecht......aber es ist nur 1 AMS und 1 LTD aber ich will mal nicht so kleinlich sein.  Viel Übler ist, dass es von Oben seit Tagen weiter schüttet - so dass nicht mal garantiert wäre, dass ein Bike schmutzig zu Hause ankommt.... Und glaub mir - der Schmutz ist das kleinste Problem - es ist kein vernünftiges Vorwärtskommen....ein Übel im Flachlandmatsch - bergab geht bestimmt immer....



War nur Spaaaß.

Mir geht's hier genauso.
Ich wohne direkt an der Ruhr und da wo man überhaupt aufgrund fehlenden Hochwassers fahren könnte, säuft man ordentlich ab. 
Da kannste auch mir Rollschuhen durch die Wüste fahren!


----------



## lolo-bike (14. Januar 2011)

winterprogramm


----------



## Dämon__ (14. Januar 2011)

Oh nein dann lieber eine Fangopackung von unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Somnus (14. Januar 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Oh nein dann lieber eine Fangopackung von unten.


----------



## lolo-bike (14. Januar 2011)

leider komme ich unter der woche lange nach sonnenuntergang nach hause...
der frühling kommt, deshalb muss die wampe weg


----------



## Gelber-Hirsch (14. Januar 2011)

Impressionen aus dem verscheitem Ruhrgebiet.






Leider ist der Schnee schon wieder weg


----------



## Somnus (14. Januar 2011)

Gelber-Hirsch schrieb:


> Impressionen aus dem verscheitem Ruhrgebiet.
> Anhang anzeigen 201844
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 201845
> ...



Cool, mein altes CUBE! 
Hat mir persönlich nur zu wenig Federweg!


----------



## Gelber-Hirsch (14. Januar 2011)

Wie krieg ich die größer, hab's mal wieder vergessen


----------



## Somnus (14. Januar 2011)

Gelber-Hirsch schrieb:


> Wie krieg ich die größer, hab's mal wieder vergessen



Unter den Bildern in deinem Album haste ne Auswahlmöglichkeit:
"BBCode ein-/ausblenden"

Da ne Nummer größer wählen und den Code entsprechend hier einfügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (14. Januar 2011)

Dank Tauwetter ist wieder einigermaßen Biken möglich 

Ausbeute der letzten Tage...

















Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## m.rr (14. Januar 2011)

schöne Bilder


----------



## linkespurfahrer (15. Januar 2011)

@Christian: Erkläre mir mal, wo Du gewesen bist. Ich kann die Gebäude nicht zuordnen.


----------



## NaitsirhC (15. Januar 2011)

Ich geh gleich ne Runde drehen, werd ein paar Bilder mitbringen


----------



## xalex (15. Januar 2011)

so, habe fertig


----------



## Pedal41 (15. Januar 2011)

Hello !

Heute morgen eine Tour zum Kybfelsen bei Freiburg 





südlicher Teil von Freiburg 





Grüsse aus dem Schwarzwald.......


----------



## Organspänder (15. Januar 2011)

xalex schrieb:


> so, habe fertig


----------



## Herr Frodo (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich war heute auch mal im Wasser.....
Der Weg heißt eigentlich Höhenweg, war aber eher ein Höhenbach und total aufgeweicht. 
Hat aber richtig spaß gemacht.....ist eben mal was anderes......

@xalex den Rahmen wollte ich mir letztes Jahr auch holen, war aber zu spät dran. Es gab keinen mehr in 16". 
Schaut richtig klasse aus dein Rad.!


----------



## Gelber-Hirsch (15. Januar 2011)

Schöne Bilder, aber wir waren im Wasser

















Weitere Bilder folgen. Bis dahin


----------



## beuze1 (15. Januar 2011)

*...und danke noch mal für den schönen Vorfrühling den Du mir geschickt 
hast. Einen Wunsch hätt ich diesmal aber auch noch. Wenn Du noch Restschneemengen hast und es noch mal Winter werden sollte, dann
lass bitte allen Schnee bei fatz im Hof runter schneien, der hat einen neuen Rodel und würde sich sooo freuen  Amen.





Die Sonne ist wieder da..


*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linkespurfahrer (15. Januar 2011)

So, ich habe Euch auch was mitgebracht.

Puh! Richtung Burg war es heute sehr, sehr windig. Auf dem Spreedamm war dauerhaft nicht mehr als 21 km/h drin. Zu warm angezogen war ich auch noch...Zufrieden war ich am Ende aber doch. Mit Photopausen war ich für 58km nicht mal 140 min unterwegs.

Meine Ausbeute von heute (die anderen sind leider nichts geworden ) - Zwischen Spreedamm und Bismarckturm am Radweg:





Ich kaufe mir bald ne vernünftige Cam.

Viele Grüße von Stefan


----------



## xalex (15. Januar 2011)

danke!

die katalogbilder fand ich furchtbar, dein oranges schaut jetzt auf den photos aber doch recht schick aus!


----------



## Herr Frodo (15. Januar 2011)

Thx. Es sah damals auf der Messe life schon besser aus als auf den Bildern.!


----------



## Strampelaffe (15. Januar 2011)

Also ich find's einfach nur OBERGEIL !!!

Frodo, welche Pedale hast du da drauf ?


----------



## Herr Frodo (15. Januar 2011)

Das sind die Shimano PD M-545.
Klickies mit Plattform.


----------



## NaitsirhC (15. Januar 2011)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> @Christian: Erkläre mir mal, wo Du gewesen bist. Ich kann die Gebäude nicht zuordnen.



So, wieder da. Dass du die Gebäude vll nicht kennst liegt bestimmt daran, dass sie nicht in CB sonder in C*O*B entstanden sind . Bin fürs Praktikum hier unten.

Burg ist die Veste Coburg auf der Teile des Films "Luther" gedreht wurden.
ca. 150hm über der Stadt, immerhin 

Leider den Turm abgeschnitten...




Innenhof:





zum Glück sind die Wälder hier wieder trocken, nicht wie weiter oben überflutet 



xalex schrieb:


> so, habe fertig



Schön, der blaue Umlenkhebel passt aber nicht so recht find ich, ich würd ihn nehmen 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## m.rr (15. Januar 2011)

ich beneide jeden um die Sonne  hier war's wieder megatrübe  hab' trotzdem klapp 75 Km gekurbelt und nur ein Bild vom Ergebnis...





...geht ja noch, war schon viel schlimmer


----------



## JDEM (15. Januar 2011)

Hab mir heute auch mal mein Stereo geschnappt und ne kurze Runde gedreht. Überraschenderweise war es auch ziemlich trocken und ich hab kaum Dreck abbekommen.

Am Ende hab ich dann noch ein paar Fotos gemacht (leider hatte ich nur mein Handy dabei):







Die Lowbudget KeFü hält auch und ist schön leise, besonders im Vergleich zur E.13, die ich vorher montiert hatte. Werd demnächst mal ne hochwertige Version bauen.





Danach hab ich dann noch nen coolen, kurzen und schwierigen Trail entdeckt:

Führte von da oben



ziemlich ausgesetzt am Fels entlang



mit ein paar Kehren durch den finsteren Wald






bis hier unten an die rauschende Sieg


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (15. Januar 2011)

sieht sehr nice aus der Trail, is bestimmt spaßig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr Frodo (15. Januar 2011)

Ouh ja, der sieht mal interessant aus, schöne Fotos......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...und so trocken


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (15. Januar 2011)

gibt den extra Spaß


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir waren heute auch wieder unterwegs .




Die Waldwege sind auch wieder für die Albernen Fetten (nein, nicht meine Frau ... die Reifen ) zu fahren.




Auf der Jagd nach dem nächsten GeoCache hat mir mein Navi gute Dienste geleistet. Ist echt ein tolles Gerät  ... die so viel beschriebene Problematik des Ablesens - konnte ich nicht feststellen.




Da stehen sie zusammen ...




Bis morgen .




Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Viki (15. Januar 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Die Lowbudget KeFü hält auch und ist schön leise, besonders im Vergleich zur E.13, die ich vorher montiert hatte. Werd demnächst mal ne hochwertige Version bauen.



darf ich mal kurz fragen wofür diese Ketten Führung gut ist?


----------



## jan84 (15. Januar 2011)

Die Kette macht deutlich weniger Lärm und bleibt auch bei härterer Gangart da wo sie hingehört (auf den Kettenblättern). 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (15. Januar 2011)

hast du vorne auch 3 Zahnräder oder nur eins?

wegen der Kettenführung frag ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st-bike (15. Januar 2011)

Sorry für OT, aber muss man dafür auch die Kettenlänge anpassen? Sieht auf dem Bild fast danach aus.

Zur Besänftigung und als an Erinnerung an bessere Zeiten (Sommer)


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (15. Januar 2011)

ich denke nicht, so wie die Schaltanlage nach vorne hängt...


----------



## Mupuckl (15. Januar 2011)

und es war sehr scheeeeeee


----------



## JDEM (15. Januar 2011)

Den Zweck hat der andere Jan ja schon erläutert.
Die Kettenlänge war vorher schon auf die andere Kettenführung abgestimmt. Fahre ja auch nur zwei Kettenblätter, daher kann ich dann zusätzlich noch nen kurzes Schaltwerk fahren.

Gruß Jan


----------



## st-bike (15. Januar 2011)

SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> ich denke nicht, so wie die Schaltanlage nach vorne hängt...



Ich präzisiere mich. Sieht fast danach aus als sollte man es machen.


----------



## zarea (15. Januar 2011)

Hab heute noch ein bisschen Schee gefunden:





Und ein gesundes neues Jahr noch.


----------



## maggo86 (15. Januar 2011)

hey frohes neues an alle...habe mich heute mal am hdr fotografieren versucht fürs forum extra das passende motiv (mein bike) , hehe!......und ich wollte mitteilen dass der besch****** schnee endlich weg ist und zwar komplett und das die neue saison bisher perfekt angefangen hat in 14tagen knappe 500km besser geht der saisonstart doch fast gar nicht mehr,oder?

grüße aus dem saarland


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (15. Januar 2011)

und wo is das HDR Bild?


----------



## maggo86 (16. Januar 2011)

SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> und wo is das HDR Bild?



das sollte es sein!...wart mal hier is es original vllt wirds dann deutlicher :

original :




hdr :




---> zumindest drücke ich beim iphone auf hdr foto erzeugen obs dann auch eins macht is ne andere sache!...das mir aber keiner sagt es wirkt nicht so dolle wegen dem "cubi"....


----------



## Somnus (16. Januar 2011)

Also ichhab's wirklich versucht, gestern. Aber meine hometrails sind alle nicht nur abgesoffen, es haben sich Flüsse daraus gebildet! 

























Und dann ging's durch diesen Fluss eh Weg nach hause:





Resultat: Hose bis zu den Oberschenkeln nass und ein abgesoffenes Stereo.
Das steht nun im warmen Keller zum trocknen...

Heute gibt's Teil 2...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (16. Januar 2011)

Die Wassereinlage ist auch besonders gut für die Naben und die Lagerschalen.

Gruß


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (16. Januar 2011)

hättest dir lieber nen Boot nehmen sollen

@maggo86  ich glaub das Iphone is dafür nich so gut zu gebrauchen...

normalerweise werden HDR Bilder aus einer Reihe von unterschiedlich belichteten Bildern erstellt, und nicht nur aus einem, weil so viel Unterschied sieht man da jetzt nicht


----------



## blutlache (16. Januar 2011)

Somnus schrieb:


> Resultat: Hose bis zu den Oberschenkeln nass und ein abgesoffenes Stereo.



Sag mal wie Alt bist Du..
Das war aber schon ne, sagen wir's mal freundlich
Grenzwertige Aktion


----------



## idworker (16. Januar 2011)

S.D. schrieb:


> Die Wassereinlage ist auch besonders gut für die Naben und die Lagerschalen.
> 
> Gruß



ja, ich verstehs auch nicht.......


----------



## dommermuth (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
waren heute auch als Hochwassertouristen unterwegs.


----------



## Duke_01 (16. Januar 2011)

@Somnus

Fährst du mit Fischerstiefel, oder wie stellst da dein bike dort ab, ohne nasse Füße zu bekommen ??


----------



## Hook (16. Januar 2011)

Auch ich war endlich mal wieder unterwegs

mit Begleitung




aber ohne Uhr




Gruß Hook


----------



## Organspänder (16. Januar 2011)

@Somnus  Schwimmflügel das nächste mal nicht vergessen 

Habe heute eine schnelle Runde gedreht bei super Wetter





Schönen Sonntag euch allen


----------



## pauli-pirat (16. Januar 2011)

Mein Bike Ausflug am letzten Sonntag.
Im Hintergrund : Friedrich-Ebert-Brücke (Rhein) in Duisburg
Lg,Roger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauli-pirat (16. Januar 2011)

Wie bekomme ich denn die Fotos direkt in den Text und in groß?
lg,Roger


----------



## Ostwandlager (16. Januar 2011)

*die kenne ich, da gehts nach Homberg rüber *


----------



## kube (16. Januar 2011)

@Pauli-pirat geh in dein Album, dann auf das Bild das du einfügen möchtest und unter dem Bild kannst du dir eine grösse aussuchen, nachdem du dir die grösse ausgesucht hast kopierst du die http zeile oben im Browser, wenn du jetzt das Bild einfügen möchtest musst du in dem Eingabe Fenster auf das kleine Symbol drücken mit dem Berg und der Sonne und dann die http Zeile die du eben kopiert hast dort einfügen.


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. Januar 2011)

So,

nachdem heute die Sonne (teilweise) gelacht hatte, haben wir natürlich auch die Bikes gesattelt.

Hoch zur Hohen Kanzel




Kurze Rast zum Trinken ...




... und die Bikes klar für den Downhill gemacht.




Aber was ist das  ... der ganze Trail im A... . Oh man, hoffentlich kriegen die den bald wieder hin.




Naja, weiter auf zur Platte, vorbei an "reißenden"  Strömen der Schneeschmelze.




Auf der Platte ... hmmm ... die lag dann mal schön in den Wolken. Die Temperatur war da auch nur so semi-spannend.
Dann mal wieder schnell zurück ... und kurz vor Eschenhahn Sonne tanken.

Wie lauf ich eigentlich rum . Noch den ganzen Rummel von der Abfahrt an .




Im Hintergrund der Feldberg der heute über den Wolken thront.




Viele Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## linkespurfahrer (16. Januar 2011)

Bei uns haben sich die Überschwemmungen entlang des Weges erstreckt, wie hier in der Nähe von Drebkau:









Eine Stunde später gab es dann diesen freundlichen Empfang bei Haidemühl / Sellessen:





Bilanz heute:66,5 km und 2,5h unterwegs. Viel Sonnenschein und viel Spass!

P.S.: Ich erstelle gerade ein Tourenalbum für Januar 2011 auf meiner Seite. Zur Vorschauansicht gehts, wenn Ihr auf die Bilder klickt. 

Viele Grüße von Stefan


----------



## floggel (16. Januar 2011)

Traumwetter mit fünf Stunden Sonnenbegleitung 

Im Tal.







Ausblick.







Ersten Hügel geschafft.







Das obligatorische Viehbild.







Forstwirtschaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (16. Januar 2011)

.... bei mir wars auch gut - aber der boden noch sehr weich und pampig - musste man ordentlich treten   da ohne cube - nur "landschaft"(naja - und auf dem letzten kann man ja keine marke erkennen . ... schönen abend noch , k.


----------



## multiMonochrom (16. Januar 2011)

Es gibt keine Ausreden mehr! Bei dem Wetter mußte man einfach raus und eine Runde fahren. Ich hab eine kleine Runde rund um Bamberg gedreht und dabei auch gleich eine interessante Entdeckung gemacht





Ein Krause Duo, das sieht man wirklich nicht oft (und schon gleich gar nicht hier  )






Zur Belohnung gabs eine kurze Einkehr beim Wagner-Bräu in Kemmern.






Nur der Rückweg gestaltete sich etwas schwieriger als erwartet


----------



## OIRAM (16. Januar 2011)

*Ja, endlich mal wieder was los hier. *

*Ich war heut in großer Mission unterwegs...*





*durch einen recht gut zu fahrendes Waldstück...*





*um für schönes Wetter zu ... *





*ich war mit nicht sicher, ob Sie mich Verstehen *





*der größte Hindu Tempel in Mitteleuropa, sieht echt klasse aus...*





*nur mit der Übersetzung hats gehapert... *





*das war mein erster Platten, in 2011 *

*schöne Grüsse, Mario*


----------



## sepalot (16. Januar 2011)

Ja, ja, Bike packen und raus ! Erst schön gemütlich aufm Radweg, zum einrollen, bis Mistelbach, dann rüber, Richtung Sophienberg. Sonniger Blick über Forkendorf nach Mistelbach 



.




​ 
So Sonne tut scho sehr gut. Aber bei der nur noch wenig vorhanden Kondi, heute kein Sophienberg 



.




​ 
Boah - des ist geil, mal wieder Trail surfen. Eine trockene, schneefreie Abfahrt - herrlich 



 ...




​ 
... oder doch mal im Sandkasten spielen? ...




​ 
... oder doch Trailsurfen auf noch unbekanntem Pfad?





Hab alles drei gemacht 






. War super! Und man, war das Gefühl geil, einen neuen Trail zu befahren, der sich gut in Zukunft einbauen lässt und überhaupt mal wieder zu trailen. Stellenweise ist man dann doch die Bärenleite in einem Flussbett runter gedonnert ...




​ 
... und hat so seinen Anschlusssport beim Putzen 



.




​ 
Hab aber heute die Spikes noch dran gehabt  (zu faul und zu unentschlossen) und festgestellt, wenn man fast nichtmehr vorwärts kommt, dann krallen sich die IceSpiker genaus so gut wie ein Traktor in den Boden. Ob Eis oder Matsch - volle Allrounder ​ 
Als ich aus'm Haus bin, hab ich noch nicht gewußt, wo es mich hinverschlägt und da ich gestern beim Fahren (mitm Auto) durch den Forst, gesehen und gemerkt hab, dass die Pisten, die immer eine festgepresste Schneedecke sind, immer noch eine große, kilometerlange Eispiste sind. Wär ich da hin gekommen, hät ich bestimmt ne gute Stunde mit rumrutschen beim Laufen verbracht . ​ 
Außerdem, die Geräuschkulise, Spikereifen auf einer komplett mit Steinchen bedeckter Piste (Radweg) - die Leute hören dich schon von weitem ;-)​ 
Eingefahren sind sie jetzt auf jeden Fall (hab ich nie gemacht ).​ 
​


----------



## multiMonochrom (16. Januar 2011)

@OIRAM wo steht denn dieser (zugegebenermaßen sehr interessant aussehende) Tempel?


----------



## OIRAM (16. Januar 2011)

multiMonochrom schrieb:


> @OIRAM wo steht denn dieser (zugegebenermaßen sehr interessant aussehende) Tempel?



Hier: 
http://maps.google.de/maps/place?hl...du+tempel&hnear=Hamm&cid=15434270617362598693

http://www.baumann-martin.de/Kamad-Tem.html

Ich glaub in Grossbritannien steht ein noch etwas größerer Tempel...
Aber das ist ja auf ner Insel, das zählt also nich...


----------



## Chris-76 (16. Januar 2011)

Tja, meine Fotos will er irgendwie nicht so richtig posten, also nur schnell nen ganz kleines......








 


Trotzdem schöner Saisonstart heute, hoffe ihr hattet auch so viel Spaß!


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (16. Januar 2011)

so dann will ich auch mal was von unserer Tour heute zeigen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. Januar 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Ich war heut in großer Mission unterwegs....das war mein erster Platten, in 2011..


 Kein Wunder.....ist doch die völlig falsche Religion......also will sagen....eigentlich wäre es der Cubismus - aber da der sich noch nicht ganz durchgesetzt hat..... bliebe vorerst das hier:
















Da waren wir heute (leider mit PKW) ca. 70 km von mir:
http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/arti...en-gewaltige-Christus-Statue-nahe-Grenze.html

Daher sorry for Offtopic - aber die kleine Korrektur musste sein.....im übrigen habe ich für die Einführung des Cubismus - alternativ für gutes Bikerwetter 2011 gebetet....


----------



## dusi__ (16. Januar 2011)

Religion... 

Schöne bilder @ all!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauli-pirat (16. Januar 2011)

kube schrieb:


> @Pauli-pirat geh in dein Album, dann auf das Bild das du einfügen möchtest und unter dem Bild kannst du dir eine grösse aussuchen, nachdem du dir die grösse ausgesucht hast kopierst du die http zeile oben im Browser, wenn du jetzt das Bild einfügen möchtest musst du in dem Eingabe Fenster auf das kleine Symbol drücken mit dem Berg und der Sonne und dann die http Zeile die du eben kopiert hast dort einfügen.


 
DANKE !
Oh man,so kompliziert??
Werde ich beim nächsten mal versuchen...

Lg,Roger


----------



## blutbuche (16. Januar 2011)

@spirit : ja , da kann ich mit meiner heutigen  wetterau gurkerei net mithalten  . schöne bilder - wo warste denn ??? greez , k.


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (16. Januar 2011)

wir waren am Winterstein, Eschbacher Klippen und viel Waldwege und vorallem viele Berge....


----------



## OIRAM (16. Januar 2011)

*@ spuri*

Es gibt aber keine falsche oder richtige Religion... und die unsere "Cubismus" ist noch in der Gründungsformation.
Erstes Treffen der Mitglieder, Sommer 2011 

Der hier hat das mit dem Wetter aber richtig verstanden...





oh, nichts zu erkennen, warte mal...









mit der Aussicht...





Hab da aber kein Cube gesehen... darum noch das hier... 





schönen Gruss, Mario


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (16. Januar 2011)

hier nochmal 2 von heute


----------



## blutbuche (16. Januar 2011)

die eschbacher klippen seh´n interessant aus - wie kommt man da vom winterstein aus hin ????


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (16. Januar 2011)

@ pauli-pirat: geht auch einfacher. Du wählst im Fotoalbum das entsprechende Bild aus so das es angezeigt wird. Dann klickst du auf "BBCode ein-/ausblenden. Hier kopierst du dir dir URL der gewünschten Grösse und fügst diese einfach in den Beitrag ein.

Hier ein Beispiel von meiner heutigen Tour (endlich die Sch... Erkältung los:




Ist übrigens die mittlere Größe.


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (16. Januar 2011)

@ Blutbuche, da fragste mich was, ich hatte zum glück nen Führer

aber ich hab den Weg aufgezeichnet


----------



## Organspänder (17. Januar 2011)

@ ALL   Top Bilder und Touren habt ihr da gemacht 

Heute morgen zum Feierabend 













Euch allen einen schönen Wochenstart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2 (17. Januar 2011)

Organspänder schrieb:


> @ ALL   Top Bilder und Touren habt ihr da gemacht
> 
> Heute morgen zum Feierabend
> 
> ...


----------



## blutbuche (17. Januar 2011)

@organsp . ..das erste bild idt echt top !!!! tolle stimmung !


----------



## mamdy (17. Januar 2011)

da ich mir oft die Fotos hier anschaue, ist es an der Zeit, auch mal ein paar reinzusetzen.

Gestern in Coo in den belgischen Ardennen:


----------



## xerto (17. Januar 2011)

Wow   


Fazinierende Bilder.

Hübsches Bike und viel Waterpower..

Wir haben am Main viel Wasser, aber keinen Wasserfall bzw. Staustufe.


----------



## beuze1 (17. Januar 2011)

@ *dommermuth*
*Respekt für Eure kurzen Hosen..*

*Heute trotz frühlingshafter Temperaturen kein Badebetrieb.*


----------



## MCTryal (17. Januar 2011)

Wasser gibts bei uns auch ne Menge





Ne schöne Tour gab´s dennoch, zum "Petersberg"





Unterwegs ne Schutzhütte entdeckt.





Oben angekommen Elektronik und Kloster.















Einer von 240 Bismarktürmen in Deutschland (3 haben wir jetzt schon angefahren)





Ich kucks immernoch gern an...





Das wetter kann so bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2 (17. Januar 2011)

at ALL. schöne bilder. da kommen schon die frühlingsgefühle . mit sonne sehen die bikes gleich viel schöner aus


----------



## jan84 (17. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> die eschbacher klippen seh´n interessant aus - wie kommt man da vom winterstein aus hin ????



Was können diese Eschbacher Klippen, gibts da was fahrtechnisch interessantes ?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## andi_tool (17. Januar 2011)

So - dann soll jetzt mal was von meinem neuen Bike folgen:











Cube Reaction Team 2011


----------



## acid89 (17. Januar 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


>


Das trifft ja mal voll meinen Geschmack


----------



## floggel (17. Januar 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> So - dann soll jetzt mal was von meinem neuen Bike folgen:
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/5/3/8/0/_/original/cube1-klein.jpg
> 
> ...



Die Reifen


----------



## blutbuche (17. Januar 2011)

@jan :..ich denke eher , was zum gucken


----------



## andi_tool (18. Januar 2011)

floggel schrieb:


> Die Reifen



das sind Spikes...

Die habe ich günstig bekommen und da ich diesen Winter mal probieren wollte, ob ich auch bei Eis fahre, wenn es die Ausrüstung zulässt, habe ich die mal montiert. 

Fliegen demnächst runter und es kommt was anständiges d'rauf.


----------



## Sirrah73 (18. Januar 2011)

@Andi: Sieht super aus  und die Spikers sind top auf Eis.


----------



## dusi__ (18. Januar 2011)

@ andi: geiles bike! richtig schön  kann ich glatt neidisch werden


----------



## Milan0 (18. Januar 2011)

ja das Wochenende war klasse Wetter. Ich kam leider nur Freitag Abend und Sonntagvormittag zum radeln. Nichts spektakuläres, Nürnberg - Erlangen und zurück.

Hinweg im Dunkeln, aber dank DX Lampe schön hell 




wo ist das CUBE?




Rückweg dann bei Sonnenschein, stellenweise aber sehr nass












schön wars! 

@all
klasse Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steffke (18. Januar 2011)

Was schleppst du da denn alles für Gepäck mit dir rum? Sieht ja aus, als wolltest du auswandern..


----------



## Milan0 (18. Januar 2011)

musste Werkzeug von Hauptwohnsitz zum "Zweitwohnsitz" transportieren. Da brauch ich den Hänger  

Zurück war er nurnoch mit einem Rucksack befüllt.


----------



## Beorn (18. Januar 2011)

Mit der wasserdichten Tasche hinten drauf konntest du das ja zum Boot umfunktionieren. Das wäre ein Grund für den Hänger


----------



## Milan0 (18. Januar 2011)

und das Schutzblech vorne als Paddel


----------



## Beorn (18. Januar 2011)

Ich dachte an si Kampfschwimmer Style: Rad auf das Anhängerboot und dann schwimmend schieben.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. Januar 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Es gibt aber keine falsche oder richtige
> Religion...


 Ich sage immer - mir egal, solange deswegen nicht andere tot geschlagen werden.....kann jeder an das Glauben was er will....solange es auch Toleranz lehrt!


OIRAM schrieb:


> ....und die unsere "Cubismus" ist noch in der Gründungsformation.Erstes Treffen der Mitglieder, Sommer 2011 schönen Gruss, Mario


 Du Heiliger Würfel.....gepriesen seien Deine Teile - auf das sie mich oft, weit und lange (er)tragen.....um überall Deine frohe Botschaft zu verkünden.... 
So nebenbei - auf Deinem Foto ist das der "Originale" Jesus da in Rio?



Milan0 schrieb:


> wo ist das CUBE?


Das war offensichtlich nicht ganz einfach - daher mein Tipp - blicket Alle ins unmittelbare Zentrum der Aufnahme......oder folget Alternativ dem Gelben Sattelüberzug bis zur Spitze.....und auch Ihr werdet fündig. Schöne Bilder sind wieder gemacht worden! Weiter so - der Winter hat nur noch knapp 4 Wochen....


----------



## OIRAM (18. Januar 2011)

* Du Heiliger Würfel.....gepriesen seien Deine Teile - auf das sie mich oft, weit und lange (er)tragen.....um überall Deine frohe Botschaft zu verkünden.... *

* Du bist der neue Messias am Cube - Himmel *

*So nebenbei - auf Deinem Foto ist das der "Originale" Jesus da in Rio?*

*nee, der steht in der Dominikanischen Republik, soll aber eine 1:1 Kopie sein.*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. Januar 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Du bist der neue Messias am Cube - Himmel


Erst so kurz im Forum und nun das - man was wäre das für eine "Karriere" geworden in der Politik.....
Danke für Deine "Hingabe" - aber der "Cubismus" ist (im Gegensatz zu zahlreichen anderen Religionen / Sekten / Staatsgefügen) eine "Grenzübergreifende Glaubensrichtung" (später evtl. anerkannte Welt-Religion ) - die ohne jegliche Form von Hierarchie auskommt. 
Es gibt nur das "anbetungswürdige" Gefährt der Marke Cube & viele, viele seiner völlig gleichberechtigten Anhänger = Treiber.
Nur diesem Gefährt gilt die volle Hingabe und  - alleine, zu zweit oder in der Gemeinschaft... Cubismus schließt auch andere Religionen nicht aus. 

Es gilt lediglich:
_Der/die gute Cubist(in) pflegt sein Bike ordentlich, der/die sehr gute Cubist(in) fährt darüber hinaus auch noch regelmässig damit.....und der/die perfekte Cubist(in) - stellt dann davon hier noch super Fotos ein! _
_Das oben genannte "Gebet" kann dennoch ruhig mehrmals am Tag gemurmelt werden - kann ja nicht schaden. _
Anbei eine fast schon altägliche Szene aus der Gegend hier - Titel: Überzeugter Cubist im Alltag 


 


OIRAM schrieb:


> nee, der steht in der Dominikanischen Republik, soll aber eine 1:1 Kopie sein.


 Das erklärt mir meinen Zwiespalt.... Komisch, noch nie von dieser Kopie gehört. Also gibt es derer dann schon Drei.


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Januar 2011)

Bitte einmal abschied nehmen:






letztes Bild in aufgebautem Zusatand. Jetzt liegt es in einem karton, zwei tüten und inform von laufrädern + Gabel rum. Der rahmen wartet aufs geputzt werden und zieht bald zu mir ins zimmer 
Partlist kommt die tage..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (18. Januar 2011)

Klingt ja spannend =)


----------



## sepalot (18. Januar 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Bitte einmal abschied nehmen:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/818533
> 
> ...


 
ruhe in Frieden schönes Stereo


----------



## Milan0 (18. Januar 2011)

Rest in Peace!

Bei uns soll es zum WE hin wieder schneien


----------



## barbarissima (19. Januar 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Bitte einmal abschied nehmen:
> ...


 
Ich wünsche ihm ein schönes, sonniges Plätzchen an der Wand


----------



## dusi__ (19. Januar 2011)

Rest in Pieces 

bzw. im ganzen.

was kommt denn als nächstes wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## xerto (19. Januar 2011)

Wirst Du es angemessen begraben?

Gibt es einen Leichenschmaus?

Wo wird das Grab sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (19. Januar 2011)

...mein froggy  der erste hängt über´m bett , darf das stereo - herz  da s auch????..... auf dem bild war er noch wohlauf ...


----------



## deBecker (19. Januar 2011)

so, nun hab ich es auch endlich geschafft, mal ein Bild einzustellen.


----------



## xerto (19. Januar 2011)

deBecker schrieb:


> so, nun hab ich es auch endlich geschafft, mal ein Bild einzustellen.



Schönes Bike 

Bj. 2008 oder 09?

Viel Spass damit.


----------



## deBecker (19. Januar 2011)

2009.
Spass hab ich damit. - auch wenn es manchmal weh tut


----------



## deBecker (19. Januar 2011)

2009.
Spass hab ich damit. - auch wenn es manchmal weh tut


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. Januar 2011)

deBecker schrieb:


> so, nun hab ich es auch endlich geschafft, mal ein Bild einzustellen.


 ist das mit den verschiedenfarbigen Felgen so gewollt? oder wird nach und nach gewechselt? Sonst sehr schön!


----------



## blutbuche (19. Januar 2011)

...fände 2 schwarze felgen hübscher ... aber - wie bei allem - geschmacksache


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (19. Januar 2011)

seh ich auch so, sieht mit 2 Felgenfarben bissi seltsam aus, aber wenns dir gefällt okay


----------



## El-Chico (19. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...fände 2 schwarze felgen hübscher ... aber - wie bei allem - geschmacksache



2 weiße Felgen wären aber auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Januar 2011)

*Mein Rahmen ist da!*
Was mir noch fehlt sind die Shims für die Hinterrdnabe und mein Hinterradreifen. Da alle teile gesäubert sind, kann ich heute mittag mit dem aufbau anfangen! Werde, wenn ich dazu komm, Bilder reinstellen 

Im Anhang noch die Partliste. Der Antrieb ist nur vorrübergehend (also KB, KEtte Kassette) - der wird im frühjahr erneuert. Und meine Reifen wahrscheinlich auch. Der FA kommt die Tage und vorne kommt ein neuer Minion drauf im frühjahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (20. Januar 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> *Mein Rahmen ist da!*


gratulation.


> Der Antrieb ist nur vorrübergehend (also KB, KEtte Kassette) - der wird im frühjahr erneuert.


?? passt doch so.


> Und meine Reifen wahrscheinlich auch. Der FA kommt die Tage und vorne kommt ein neuer Minion drauf im frühjahr.


mit dem FA war ich hinten eigentlich auch immer ganz zufrieden. will halt auch
noch vom fleck kommen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Januar 2011)

Na der antrieb hält nicht. die kassette sieht zwar aus wie neu und wurde von mir (!) auch noch nicht gefahren, ist aber wie die kette und die kettenblätter schon sehr nah an der verschleissgrenze, wenn nicht drüber. aber fürn winter langts...

danke


----------



## kubitix (20. Januar 2011)

Na dann auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch, viel Spaß beim Schrauben und dem Würfel 

Mach aber schnell mal ein Bild sonst wird "Beuze" pöse, schon 10 Beiträge ohne Foto (gut mit meinem 11).


----------



## blutbuche (20. Januar 2011)

schneller , schneller ......  bin auf´s neue bike gespannt !!!! freu´mich für dich !! lg , kati


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Januar 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Na dann auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch,


Den Glückwünschen zum neuen Spielzeug schließe ich mich gern an, so es denn aufgebaut ist - aber das schaffst Du sicher in den verbleibenden 10 Tagen.......und dann ist es ja tatsächlich (D)ein Geburtstagsgeschenk...
Und damit Beuze nicht noch mehr Graue Haare bekommt (wir denken an seine Verkleidung als Weihnachtsmann ) noch das hier, aus der Rubrik "Es war einmal....."


----------



## jan84 (20. Januar 2011)

Ein bisschen in Sommererinnerungen schwelgen bei dem Wetter . 

Stau:




grüße,
Jan


----------



## blutbuche (20. Januar 2011)

@jan : geiles bild !!!!!


@andi : ...zwischenstand , bitte !!!


----------



## jan84 (20. Januar 2011)

Jaja, der Caidom (www.caidom.it , kann ich für dieses Jahr nur empfehlen ) ist ein geiles Rennen, noch ein Bild vom Start des Uphillrennens am Vortag:





2000Hm hoch auf 17km. Auch mim Fritzz (rechts mit stylishem gelben Helmüberzug und vielen warmen Klamotten im Rucksack da erkältet und nicht im Training gewesen). 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Passyone (20. Januar 2011)

Moin Moin,

hier dann auch mal mein Cube!

Getauft unter: "CUBE LTD RED" 

Würde mich über Kommentare sehr freuen 

Gruß Passy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (20. Januar 2011)

Optisch ganz schick, aber die Pedale dürften funktionell garnicht gehen...


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Januar 2011)

Sooooo,

ich habe einen Zwischenstand. Vorab: Trotz schwarz weiß - es gefällt mir immer mehr; man kann damit 2011 auf jedenfall überleben  
Probleme gabs bis jetzt noch keine großen - Hinterradnabe lies sich easy umbauen, alles hat soweit gepasst. NUR der dämpfer. die unteren Buchsen sind 3mm zu breit. Cube hat natürlich KEINE mitgeschickt, sodass mir die jetzt fehlen. ABER: ein bekannter dreht quasi VIP Buchsen für mich morgen früh, so dass ich dann mit den custom buchsen hoffentlich morgen finishen kann. ansonstren wie gesagt - recht zufrieden.







Ganz nett gemacht - habe keine "fehler finden können. der hinterbau geht noch etwas straff, aber bevor ich den gleich zerleg fahr ich ihn erstmal ein. wird scho gehn







alles kleinlichst geputzt und gewartet (dämpfer z.b. hat seine ersten neuen, also quasi die zweiten dichtungen erhalten (nach weit ü 20k km)) - so steht er da. der berg fahrrad...







soweit mal. fehl noch einiges, aber das geht nur mit dämpfer dann gscheid.







auf jedenfall "ganz nett" 
morgen gehts weiter...


----------



## Organspänder (20. Januar 2011)

Schöne Optik 

und (noch) so Sauber


----------



## Sirrah73 (20. Januar 2011)

Ich find den Rahmen cool . Ich habe so ein Graues Stereo in Original gesehen und würde es sofort nehmen.

Vor allem kannst Du es wieder krachen lassen .


----------



## blutbuche (20. Januar 2011)

...ganz nett ist ja wohl extrem untertrieben ... ich find  s saugeil !!! grau kommt gut - und der lenker passt prima . tolles teil !!!viel spass damit - und viell. freundest du dich ja doch noch wieder so richtig damit an ...


----------



## Cortina (21. Januar 2011)

Hey Andi,

sieht super aus 

...und von wegen es gefällt Dir immer mehr, Du wirst schon sehen, nach den ersten Ausritten magst es nicht mehr hergeben 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason86 (21. Januar 2011)

SUPER SCHÖNES STEREO  !!!!!!!


----------



## barbarissima (21. Januar 2011)

*Sieht ja schon sehr vielversprechend aus, das neue Stereo  Das Schwarz-Grau-Weiß ist extrem stylisch *


----------



## fatz (21. Januar 2011)

@andi:
fescher hobel!! jetzt noch den bash passend zum lenker (ein gruener waer's jetzt!) lackieren
und es schaut noch eine nummer cooler aus.


----------



## icube (21. Januar 2011)

also ganz nett ist wohl ein bisschen untertrieben! sieht doch super aus!


----------



## derAndre (21. Januar 2011)

Andi, die Optik des Bikes gibt schon einiges her. Von der Funktion bin ja eh überzeugt. Wenn ich mal auf sehr hohem Niveau meckern sollte, dann würde ich, wenn möglich, die Aufkleber auf dem Hinterbau entfernen. Die braucht kein Mensch und sie sehen auch noch kacke aus. Wenn Du den Rahmen allerdings nächstes Jahr verkaufen willst, lässt Du sie vielleicht lieber drann. Dazu würde ich noch den 36 Aufkleber von der Kabel entfernen. 

Außerdem solltes Du die Atlas Kurbel ausbauen und mir schicken  Ups, das ist ja gar keine Atlas, egal die nehm ich auch, auch wenn ich sie fast ein wenig übertrieben finde am Stereo ;-)

Warum nimmst Du den Minion DH und FR? Wie breit ist der 2.5 Minion im Vergleich zum 2.4 Schwalbe?


----------



## horstling (21. Januar 2011)

Muss mich mal anschließen: GeilTeil!! Nur dieser dämliche HPA Schriftzug auf dem Oberrohr stört mich, genau wie bei meinem AMS. Hätte man schöner machen können.
Hier noch mal mein Teil, Bilder vom Sonntag:






[/URL][/IMG]

Ja, Ich weiss - die Mudguards! Aber da stehe ich zu !!!






[/URL][/IMG]

Und Pause






[/URL][/IMG]

Gruß vom Horstling


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. Januar 2011)

horstling schrieb:


> Ja, Ich weiss - die Mudguards! Aber da stehe ich zu !!!


 Ach was - der alte Drops ist doch gelutscht! Du warst immerhin draußen unterwegs mit dem Würfel... Und angeschweißt sind die Dinger ja auch nicht. Schöne Sache Horstling - danke für die aktuellen Bilder.

@andi -  Aber der Ehrlichkeit halber - bei ersten Blick fand ich die moccafarbenen Dämpfer etwas seltsam.....hatte die so auch noch nicht gesehen, vielleicht daher.....aber nach 3x ansehen finde ich die einzeln, aber auch im gesamten Konzept mit dem Rahmen nur noch super.
Die Rahmenfarbe ist sowieso super. Glückwunsch zum 2. von mir.


----------



## fatz (21. Januar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> bei ersten Blick fand ich die moccafarbenen Dämpfer etwas seltsam.....hatte die so auch noch nicht gesehen, vielleicht daher.....aber nach 3x ansehen finde ich die einzeln, aber auch im gesamten Konzept mit dem Rahmen nur noch super.


aeh? daempfer? der fehlt doch noch. meinst du die gabel?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. Januar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> aeh? daempfer? der fehlt doch noch. meinst du die gabel?


 Genau - die Standrohre (da hatte ich vorhin die Blockierung) der Gabel - mit samt Ihren Federelementen, die auch dämpfen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Januar 2011)

derAndre schrieb:


> Andi, die Optik des Bikes gibt schon einiges her. Von der Funktion bin ja eh überzeugt. Wenn ich mal auf sehr hohem Niveau meckern sollte, dann würde ich, wenn möglich, die Aufkleber auf dem Hinterbau entfernen.



Die siehst du eh nicht mehr, denn Kettewnstrebenschutz und selfmade sitzstrebenschutz kommen ja noch dran 



derAndre schrieb:


> Die braucht kein Mensch und sie sehen auch noch kacke aus. Wenn Du den Rahmen allerdings nächstes Jahr verkaufen willst, lässt Du sie vielleicht lieber drann. Dazu würde ich noch den 36 Aufkleber von der Kabel entfernen.



den find ich gut - ich steh nich auf vollständig gecleante dinger. wenn ich dir auch recht geben muss,d ass er nicht wirklich passt.



derAndre schrieb:


> Außerdem solltes Du die Atlas Kurbel ausbauen und mir schicken  Ups, das ist ja gar keine Atlas, egal die nehm ich auch, auch wenn ich sie fast ein wenig übertrieben finde am Stereo ;-)



1. wars finanziell gesehen für mich damals ne top gelegenheit. und 2. passt die nur ins konzept: hauptsache hält 



derAndre schrieb:


> Warum nimmst Du den Minion DH und FR? Wie breit ist der 2.5 Minion im Vergleich zum 2.4 Schwalbe?



2.5er minion is n tick schmaler als ein 2.4er FA. Und was ist mit dem Minion? Es ist ein minion 2ply (also doppelte DH karkasse) in 60a (gaaanz weich). was meinst mit DH/FR?! bitte um aufklärung 

Wenn noch fragen/anmerkungen bestheen, ruhig sagen/fragen.

@all: merci! - ich eh jetzt weiter basteln. heute abend evtl. ein bild mit fertigem bock.

@fatz: du mit deinem gedabnkenlesen...das mit dem bash habe ich auch schon im kopf gehabt 

@spuri: ja is leider braun. liegt daran dass es ne talas I ist. passt nicht wirklich; geht in natura aber als fast schwarz durch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. Januar 2011)

Passyone schrieb:


> ......Würde mich über Kommentare sehr freuen.....


 Rot / Schwarz in Kombination kommt eigentlich (bei mir) immer gut an - aber erster Kommentar: "Bitte mal ein besseres Foto" 
So kann man fast nichts dazu sagen - vielleicht der Grund des Schweigens hier. 

@andy - freue mich schon auf Morgen - nach der Nachtschicht also wieder tolle Fotos.  Und wie würde Mutti sagen: "Hände waschen zum Abendbrot nicht vergessen, wenn Du vom basteln kommst!"


----------



## derAndre (21. Januar 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> D
> 2.5er minion is n tick schmaler als ein 2.4er FA. Und was ist mit dem Minion? Es ist ein minion 2ply (also doppelte DH karkasse) in 60a (gaaanz weich). was meinst mit DH/FR?! bitte um aufklärung



Hehe, da fehlte schlicht ein Wort: Warum nimmst Du den Minion Dh und nicht den Minion FR. Ich denke nämlich gerade über den Minion FR 2.35 nach. Ist ein bisschen leichter als der Albert und sieht aus als würde er ordentlich zu packen. Aber wenn der 2.5 schmaler ist als der 2.4 Albert dann sollte ich mir für vorne wohl noch ne alternative überlegen...


----------



## CJee83 (21. Januar 2011)

@Andi!

Top Bike, sieht gut aus. Und ich hab gleich mal ne Frage. 
Zu meiner Situation, ich hatte n 07er Stereo und den Rahmen bei Cube wegen "knackgeräuschen" ^^ reklamiert. 2 Wochen später schickte mir Cube nen 2011er Rahmen, den vom Stereo Race (schwarz/grün). Sogar an ne X12 Achse haben se gedacht. Ich hab alle Teile umgebaut, allerdings ne RS Sektor Coil rein, Mavic Crosslines und die XTKurbel auf 2-fach umgebaut. Also das 22er gelassen und n 36er Blatt rein. 
Das Problem mit den Dämpferbuchsen hatte ich auch. Ich hab bei uns in der Werkstatt andere gefunden und diese drauf gesteckt, bis jetzt hält das. 
Aber ich hab das Problem, wenn ich vorne auf dem 22er fahr, dass es mir die Kette zwischen Kurbel und Schwinge reinzieht, schön verbiegt und klemmt. Und zwar wird der untere Teil reingezogen, also der Teil der Kette, der wieder nach hinten läuft.
Hat das was damit zu tun, dass das neue auf 10fach eingestellt ist, oder sollte ich n 36er fahren ohne Steighilfen? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Kette am Kettenblatt hängen bleibt. Vielleicht hast du ja noch ähnliche Probleme. 

Und welche Vorbaulänge fährst du? Hab aktuell noch nen 105 vom alten Stereo, der is mir aber nun zu lang.

Gruß


----------



## runningriot (21. Januar 2011)

@andi --also ich finde den neuen Stereo Rahmen echt schick, soweit ich mich erinnere war der alte grün, finds besser. Tja heute hab ich mein AMS verkauft mal schauen was es so wird, ich werd auf jedenfall mal bei Biketechnik in Nußloch vorbeischauen, obwohl meine Wahl fast feststeht.

R.I.P.


----------



## chvomh (21. Januar 2011)

@runningriot
was hast du da fuer pedale dran!? 
danke


----------



## runningriot (22. Januar 2011)

hi ich glaube das waren diese: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...2a7b/s/Atomlab-GI-Pedale-Sealed-Bearings.html

Gruss


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Januar 2011)

derAndre schrieb:


> Hehe, da fehlte schlicht ein Wort: Warum nimmst Du den Minion Dh und nicht den Minion FR. Ich denke nämlich gerade über den Minion FR 2.35 nach. Ist ein bisschen leichter als der Albert und sieht aus als würde er ordentlich zu packen. Aber wenn der 2.5 schmaler ist als der 2.4 Albert dann sollte ich mir für vorne wohl noch ne alternative überlegen...



er ist nicht viel schmäler.! also ich hab ihn statt einer muddy mary drauf, und die mary is breiter als ein FA und ich finds trotzdem oke! der grip is mehr als gut.
Du meinst also warum doppelkarkasse? ganz einfach: durchschlagsfest und daher mit rund 1-1,5 bar sehr gut fahrbar und ganz ohne risiko 
undich würd den 2.5er nehmen. 2.35 is echt sau schmal. so 2.25er nobby etwa..


@Cjee: Haha ich wette du hast den selben fehler gemacht wie ich heute!

habe meine kurbel sage und schreibe heute 5 mal montiert
Also der fehler ist:
beim alten rahmen hast du nen etype umwerfer gefahren. da der wegfällt ist das tretlager näher am rahmen und somit brauchst einen spacer auf der antriebsseite zw. tretlager und rahmen  ich habs montiert und mir hat der abstand zw. schwinge und ketteblatt gar nicht gefallen; hab überlegt und klick... nachedem ich das tretlager gespacert hab wars mir aber immernoch zu nahe!
aaaber: ich fahr race face und da kann ich mit spacern die kettenlinie selbst bestimmen. hab bissl rumgespielt und jetzt ises optimal. das kannst mit der shimpanso ned, aber der spacer beim tretlager sollte reichen 
hast dus verstanden?
vorbau fahr ich einen 70ger RF Atlas. bin sehr zufrieden!

@runningriot:
was hastn so im kopf? kannst gerne mal vorbei kommen. wenn du mir bescheid sagst schau ich sogar dass ich im laden steh


----------



## runningriot (22. Januar 2011)

tja das ist noch nicht so einfach, ne Eierlegende Wollmilchsau sollte es sein. Mein Fav. momentan is nen Rotwild X1 2011 ( für nen super Preis auch X2 ), danach Trek Remedy 8 2010 ( und das im Cube Forum), tja und dann kommt lange nix eventuell wollte ich mich nochmal auf nen Stereo setzen, dehalb Biketechnik sonst steht da glaube ich nur RM da im Laden rum. Ich hab im Februar Urlaub da wollte ich mich intensiv kümmern. Zwar OT, aber scheinbar wollen 50% der Händler die ich angeschrieben habe keine Bikes verkaufen, selbst nach telef. Nachfrage keine Preisauskunft ect.!


----------



## jan84 (22. Januar 2011)

Von dem Gedanken der Eierlergenden Wollmilchsau die im Keller steht bin ich weggekommen. Irgendwelche Kompromisse geht man immer ein. Bin dem was für mich ne eierlegende Wollmilchsau ist aber mit dem Fritzz im jetzigen Aufbau relativ nahe gekommen wenn man die Reifen "ausklammert". Je nach Reifen klappts wirklich vom CC- bis DH-Rennen, wenn auch jeweils mit Einschränkungen. 

Was können Rotwild und Remedy deiner Meinung nach besser als z.B. ein Stereo (ich weiss es auch nicht, hab da auch wenig Vorurteile, Frage aber da sich meiner Meinung nach die meisten Unterschiede erübrigen wenn man nur den Rahmen betrachtet)?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (22. Januar 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> @fatz: du mit deinem gedankenlesen...das mit dem bash habe ich auch schon im kopf gehabt


na so schwer war das jetzt auch nicht. schlapp mit dem lenker unterm arm in einen 
autokramsladen ala ATU oder so und hol dir eine passende spruehdose. da gibt's sicher
was.


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. Januar 2011)

Auweia .... halbe Seite voll und nur ein Bild .

Heute geht es an die Urlaubsplanung 2011  ... Mallorca zum Anwärmen, Gardasee zum Wach werden, Vinschgau zum Entspannen ... und am Jahresende La Palma zum Trailsurfen.  Und dazwischen jede Menge Taunusspaß, CUbe Forumstreffen, Eifel, Fichtelgebirge, Pfälzer Wald ... ach so vieles der Liste ... auf das es schöne Touren gibt.





Moment...ich hörs schon .... tatütata die Bilderpolizei ist da ... also schnell stiften gehen .


----------



## Nafets190 (22. Januar 2011)

Die Hinterlassenschaften der Forstarbeiten sorgen immer mal wieder für Abwechslung auf den Hausstrecken.





Gruß
Stefan


----------



## fatz (22. Januar 2011)

ordnungsgemaesse land- und forstwirtschaft. unsereiner sagt saustall dazu....


----------



## sepalot (22. Januar 2011)

Da hat einen doch heute die Sonne gelockt . Also auf eine Runde.​ 

Nach wenigen Metern gehts dann auch schon in den Wald.





​ 
Perfekte Bedingungen heute für die Spikes. Eine hauchdünne Eisschicht unter einem Zentimeter Schnee .




​ 
Ein Trail am Bach entlang - sehr fein . 




​ 
Im weichen Gelände knirscht das Eis unter den Stollen. 




​ 
Es geht immer schön am Waldrand entlang. Heute keine Pferde beim Hufschmied auf der Koppel ?




​ 
Blick Richtung Fichtelgebirge (links zu) und die Oberpfalz. Die Autobahn könnt mich doch Richtung Lago bringen . 




​ 
Der Rauhe Kulm - ein Vulkan - bildet die Grenze zwischen Bayreuther Land und der Oberpfalz. 




​ 




​ 
Jetzt ist es nicht mehr weit zum Gipfel. Blick über Bayreuth. 




​ 
Sonne  




​ 
Der Telegrapho Sophia . 




​ 
Jetzt hab ich, glaub ich, wirklich den höchsten Punkt auf dem Sophienberg erklommen . 




​ 
Dann gehts wieder herab. Ein gemütlicher Anfang und dann ein steiles schnelles Stück. Eine Rentnergang ist völlig von den Socken. "Ein Fahrrad - im Winter "! "Der fährt ja auch noch²"! "Der fährt da ja jetzt runter". Man beobachtet mich, solange bei meiner Abfahrt, bis nicht mehr zu erahnen bin .




​ 
Der Trail spuckt einen dann ganz schnell aus und man wird mit einem Panoramablick über Bayreuth belohnt, als währe der Trail runter nicht schon genug Belohnung für die Bergerklimmung . 




​ 
Und dann steigt vor mir noch ein Ballon in den Himmel - den hol ich mir ! 




​ 
Ein Blick zurück. 




​ 
Aber im Moment ist es sehr Windstill, der kommt nicht von der Stelle.




​ 




​ 
Ich hoffe ihr hattet auch eine schöne Trailzeit heute!?​


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte heute einen 25minütigen testride im sonnenuntergang! 
Bis jetzt hab ich nur wenig gründe um mich zu beschweren. (technische dinge, bzw, utnerschiede zw. 2008-2011 poste ich später im stereo fred)

Auf jedenfall hab ich endlich vernünftige (wobei ich werde nochmal versuchen welche zu machen, die auch mir besser gefallen) von nun fertigen rad zu machen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerrit981 (22. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

meine Bikes für 2011:





Update fürs 2010er Fritzz:





Neue Sattelstütze P6, Selle Italia NT1, Sattelklemme, Spacer und Lenkerstopfen Hope, Race Face Ride Vorbau und Atlas FR Lenker, Goodridge Bremsleitungen weiss.

Der alte Fritzz hat seine Teile (waren am Neuen) wiederbekommen und noch eine 55 RS.

Gruss
Gerrit


----------



## marco_m (22. Januar 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


>



Sehr schönes Bike 
Hab mir heute auch was gegönnt 





Gruss Marco


----------



## steve81 (22. Januar 2011)

Endlich ist das Wasser wieder da, wo es hingehört....


----------



## jan84 (22. Januar 2011)

Heute mal eine erste Tour mit "etwas breiterer" Felge gemacht. Abgesehen davon, dass der Reifen sich ständig verdreht (Problem Ventilabriss), ne super Sache. Grip und vorallem die Seitenstabilität bei niedrigen Drücken (1 Bar) ist bombig...





grüße,
Jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Januar 2011)

wie viel mm hatse innen? (wenn der reifen schon rutscht ja mit sicherheit 40 (+) !?)


----------



## Organspänder (22. Januar 2011)

Endlich Feierabend


----------



## barbarissima (22. Januar 2011)

marco_m schrieb:


> Hab mir heute auch was gegönnt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Marco,

das ist doch ein Fritzz, wenn mich mein Augenlicht nicht trügt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Glückwunsch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Das Metal Orange-Design sieht extrem gut aus


----------



## CJee83 (22. Januar 2011)

@Cjee: Haha ich wette du hast den selben fehler gemacht wie ich heute!

Das hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen, hab mir die Kurbel bei nem bei uns im Laden stehenden 2011er Stereo angeschaut und auch nen Spacer dran gebaut, also einen, was hat der ? 2mm? Das wär noch ne Option, noch nen Spacer dran zu bauen, denn der Abstand zwischen 36er und Schwinge is schon sehr schmal. Aber dann dürfte ich Probleme bekommen den Kurbelarm auf der anderen Seite richtig zu montieren. Na ich werd das mal probieren demnächst. 


vorbau fahr ich einen 70ger RF Atlas. bin sehr zufrieden!

an nen 70er oder 75er hab ich auch gedacht. Finds aktuell sehr kippelig vorne rum. Danke für die Info.

Wenn ich Pech hab muss ich halt gleich noch nen andere Kurbel drauf ziehen. Danke dir


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (22. Januar 2011)

@ nafets sieht doch nice aus, ne coole Abfahrt solang nix spitzes raussteht

@andi das Rohr was das Bike hält musste noch wegmachen


----------



## jan84 (22. Januar 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> wie viel mm hatse innen? (wenn der reifen schon rutscht ja mit sicherheit 40 (+) !?)



Ist mit 39mm angegeben. Mal sehn, entweder probier ich mich mal am 24"-Schlauch-Ghetto-Fatz-Tubeless oder mit ein paar Tropfen Sekundenkleber zwischen Reifen und Felge. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (22. Januar 2011)

*@Andi*
Mit Dämpfer und draußen sieht dein neues Stereo noch einen Tick besser aus   

*@sepalot*
 Wie immmer klasse Bilder


----------



## CJee83 (22. Januar 2011)

Sag mal Andi, was wiegt denn dein Stereo? Ich komm mit meinem auf 14,5 Kilo!


----------



## Cortina (22. Januar 2011)

marco_m schrieb:


> Hab mir heute auch was gegönnt
> 
> Gruss Marco







Das hat mir schon auf der Eurobike super gefallen 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Januar 2011)

Erstmal bitte gern geschehen.
Ähm 15,6 Naja konsequenter "hauptsache hält" schwerbau macht halt nen bleibenden eindruck

@bärbel und co: marcii 

@spirit: das rohr ist ein stück holz; extra von zuhause, da es ein bewährter fotoständer ist, mitgenommen

@jan: ists n 2.5er? wenn ja, dann evtl. ein 2.7er? und sonst hm ja...tübeless oder kleben, wobei das net lang halten drüft..


----------



## jan84 (22. Januar 2011)

Ist ein 2.5er (2ply 42a). Wollte bei Gelegenheit sowieso mal den 2.5er Conti RainKing/Baron ausprobieren, denke das wäre die Gelegenheit .


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (22. Januar 2011)

das neue Fritzz sieht cool aus, nur die Felgen sind ncih ganz so mein Fall.... aber sonst Top


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (22. Januar 2011)

@ jan was hast du dir denn für Felgen geholt? Sehen gut aus


----------



## jan84 (22. Januar 2011)

Ist ne Trial-Felge von Trialtech (kA wie das Modell genau heisst). 39mm breit und "nur" 550g. Wollte mal testen ob das beim Fahren in langsamem/schweren/verblockten Gelände Grip-Vorteile gegenüber den ZTR-Flow die ich sonst fahre bringt. Hinten ist weiter die Flow drauf.


----------



## CJee83 (22. Januar 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Erstmal bitte gern geschehen.
> Ähm 15,6 Naja konsequenter "hauptsache hält" schwerbau macht halt nen bleibenden eindruck




Ja männlich fürn All Mountain Plus, oder wie sich das jetzt schimpft 

Bei mir sinds au die Laufräder, die Gabel und die Reifen, ansonsten bin i a zufrieden, sehr geschmeidig das Ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (22. Januar 2011)

Wo ich diese ganzen großen Zahlen bzgl. der Gewichte lese: Ist der Stereo Rahmen eigentlich leichter als der Fritzz-Rahmen. Komme beim Fritzz (mit "männerreifen" und ohne Mogelteile) auf 14,4kg.


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Januar 2011)

geringfügig schwerer. müsst so 3100-3150 haben?!
Das 2011er stereo is im rahmegewicht 350 gr! schwerer als das 2008! und hat jetzt ~3000gr.. Aber  jan; ich fahre ex 729 felgen (660gr), ne diabolus kurbel (mit der man menschen erschlagen kann), etc. das zeugs wiiiiegt


----------



## jan84 (22. Januar 2011)

Ok, dann scheinen sich die Rahmen im Gewicht einfach nicht zu unterscheiden (weiss jetzt nicht ob das gut fürs Stereo oder schlecht fürs Fritzz ist ). Aber egal, hauptsache Spaß


----------



## Herr Frodo (22. Januar 2011)

Mein Fritzz hat mit den 2,5er Marries und Plattform-Klickies 14,7. Das 08er hatte 15,6kg....
Hab noch ein 09er Stereo am aufbauen da...ist allerdings eloxiert. Aber der Rahmen dürfte nicht viel leichter sein....


----------



## blutbuche (23. Januar 2011)

..männerreifen ....


----------



## jan84 (23. Januar 2011)

Zitat von der gestrigen Tour dazu: 
Kollege hat den Vorderreifen platt, ich halt hinter ihm an, er meint: "******, das kommt davon wenn man solche Mädchenreifen fährt". War ein 2.35er MuddyMary GG.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco_m (23. Januar 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Hallo Marco,
> 
> das ist doch ein Fritzz, wenn mich mein Augenlicht nicht trügt
> 
> ...



Hoi Bärbel, ja genau ein Fritzz. Die Farben sind wirklich hammer, musste aber 2x hin um mich als "Schwarzfahrer" zu überzeugen 



Cortina schrieb:


> Das hat mir schon auf der Eurobike super gefallen
> 
> Grüße
> Guido



Hi Guido, ich glaube da hatte das "Chrom" noch etwas einen anderen Farbton. Aber anhand dieses Foto's hatte ich im Oktober bestellt 



SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> das neue Fritzz sieht cool aus, nur die Felgen sind ncih ganz so mein Fall.... aber sonst Top



Ja die sind mir auch etwas zu heftig, aber irgendwie kriege ich die schon noch schwarz hin, mal schaun


----------



## horstling (23. Januar 2011)

[/QUOTE]
Ja die sind mir auch etwas zu heftig, aber irgendwie kriege ich die schon noch schwarz hin, mal schaun [/QUOTE]

Mach das bloooß nicht! Die sind sooo geil! Lieber so lassen und mir verkaufen!


----------



## horstling (23. Januar 2011)

Sorry, Doppelpost.


----------



## m.rr (23. Januar 2011)

...wünsche den neuen Bikes und ihren Besitzen allzeit gute fahrt!


----------



## multiMonochrom (23. Januar 2011)

Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den neuen Bikes 

Wie heißt es doch so schön in der Werbung einer großen Baumarktkette: "Jetzt ist drinnen dran"?






Das AMS, es ruhe in Frieden, hat nun auch einen würdigen Platz an der Wand erhalten.


----------



## Cortina (23. Januar 2011)

*So, gestern Skitour heute Biketour.
Wetter war top und die peinlichen Fotos der Prosecco Proben erspare ich euch 

In Valdobbiadene gings los...




...quer durch die Weinberge...




...mit immer besser werdender Laune...




...von Weingut zu Weingut...




...es wurde auch immer wärmer, wobei ich bezweifle, dass das an der Sonne lag 

Grüße
Guido*


----------



## horstling (23. Januar 2011)

Mann! Habt Ihr´s gut!  Hier war Kotzwetter das ganze Wochenende! Hab aus Verzweiflung den Keller aufgeräumt! Das soll was heissen. Und mir nen einfachst-Zentrierständer gebaut.

SuperBilder!


----------



## Herr Frodo (23. Januar 2011)

Hey klasse Bilder Guido, da kommt richtig Vorfreude auf.!

Ich hatte heute gar nicht richtig Lust rauszugehen....ist auch nur eine kleine schlammig-schneeige Runde geworden....









Lg
Thommy


----------



## blutbuche (23. Januar 2011)

.....waren auch nur ca. 30km unterwegs - wind , regen - eklig . und seit ca. 1 std. schneit es wieder . hatten wir ja lang´nicht ... würg ...;(


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

so, die letzten zwei Tage genutzt und ein wenig auf Tour gewesen. Naütlich war das Wetter nicht so schön wie bei Cortina, eher so nebelig  und nasskalt. Apropo @Cortina: Da war aber nicht Alkohol bei euch im Spiel , das euch da immer wärmer wurde ?

Am Samstag als Vorauskommando erkunden, ob die Trails noch fahrbar sind.








Die Trails sind zwar wieder zugeschneit, aber fahrbar . Das ist die Hauptsache. Aber kalt war's.





Heute sind wir dann mal zu viert los gebraust. Flott die Hügel rauf ...




... immer der Nebelsuppe folgend.




Da muss man sich ja mal im Waldgeist (Eiserhand unterhalb der Platte) aufwärmen. Da gibt es jede Menge XXXXXXL Sachen zum Essen  ... wahnsinn 2,5 kg Schnitzel , 3 kg Angus Rumpsteak  oder die XXXL Schweinshaxe mit ... wir blieben dann Bescheiden ... Handkäs mit Musik, Spundekäs und Salat.




Auch wenn's ein wenig kühl war, die Laune war gut .








Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (23. Januar 2011)

@sirrah : wart ihr im waldgeist ??? greez , kati


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. Januar 2011)

@Blutbuche: Ja, waren wir ...


----------



## Cortina (23. Januar 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> @Cortina: Da war aber nicht Alkohol bei euch im Spiel , das euch da immer wärmer wurde ?


Prosecco ist kein Alkohol, der zählt in der Ecke als Grundnahrungsmittel 



Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Handkäs mit Musik, Spundekäs und Salat.


Oh Oh, ich riechs bis hierher 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## barbarissima (24. Januar 2011)

*Einen für Cortina 

 einen für Sirrah73

 und einen für Herrn Frodo 

*
*Und der ist für multiMonochrom fürs Bikes aufräumen 

*


----------



## linkespurfahrer (24. Januar 2011)

@Jörg: Auf die Laune kommt es doch auch an!

Bei uns war die Tage das Wetter alles andere als toll. Zudem war ich Brot und Miete verdienen. Letzten Donnerstag kam ich zuletzt zum Fahren und habe gemerkt, wie es um meine Kondition bestellt ist: Sie ist zwar da, aber nach einer Stunde geht die Power ein wenig in den Keller...

Gut, ich habe es in zwei Stunden mit Photo-Machen bis um die Talsperre Spremberg (die übrigens mehr als voll ist; leider habe ich nicht daran gedacht, davon eins, zwei Bilder zu machen) und zurück geschafft.

Ich habe mal mein Poison genutzt. Deswegen gibts kein Bild. Wen es interessiert, der kann sich ja die ersten drei Bilder auf meiner Seite zum Bike ansehen. Die sind von der besagten Fahrt. 

Zu finden ist es hier: Galerie Poison Ethanol

Viele Grüße von Stefan.

P.S.: Ich freue mich natürlich auch über Facebook Likes...


----------



## navpp (26. Januar 2011)

So ich zeig auch mal her.  Habs endlich mal geschafft mit Kamera auszurücken!


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Januar 2011)

Das Bike ist geil aber das Wetter....


----------



## navpp (26. Januar 2011)

Am Berg (mehr Hügel) wars nicht wild, unten wars dann leider sehr nass. Ich war auch viel zu schnell wieder unten, weil ich im Neuschnee keinen Weg mehr ausmachen konnte!  Ich kenn mich dort eigentlich aus, aber in dem Gestöber mit angelaufener Brille und unberührter Schneedecke war ich dann plötzlich irgendwo zwischen Bäumen und musste dann zwangsläufig der Falllinie folgen. Irgendwann war ich dann auf der Straße. Hat aber Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Januar 2011)

ja ja der Schnee kann die Landschaft schon ganz schön verändern, mach das ganze mal im dunklen du meinst dort noch nie gefahren zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miche12345 (26. Januar 2011)

Das mit dem schnee und dem dunklen werd ich morgen auch mal ausprobieren. hoffentlich find ich das schon wieder heim.


----------



## Beorn (26. Januar 2011)

So dunkel wirds bei Schnee ja zum Glück nicht!


----------



## navpp (26. Januar 2011)

Kommt auf die Sonnenbrille an


----------



## Mosombie (26. Januar 2011)

Beorn schrieb:


> Was für eine Schrittlänge hast Du? Ich bin 10cm größer, mit 86cm Schrittlänge und fahr nen 18er! Das würde Dir sicher mehr Spaß machen!



Bin jetzt fast fertig mit dem Umbau. Erste Testkilometer gefahren, vollkommen anderes Handling und viel bessere Sitzhaltung. Steuerlagerschalen eingepresst, Vorbau mit Hilfe der Community richtig eingebaut 

Habe den Lenker, die Griffe, und den Vorbau ausgetauscht. Die Länge der hinteren Bremsleitung stört mich noch, da müssen noch 20 cm ab, damit beschäftige ich mich als nächstes. Mal sehen was ich da alles falsch machen kann.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Januar 2011)

Mosombie schrieb:


> Bin jetzt fast fertig mit dem Umbau...


 This Bike is sponsored by Coca Cola - ah neh - jetzt seh ich´s -vom Koksmann.. Da passt ja auch der Schnee ....
Was man aus der Farbkombi so machen kann....


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Januar 2011)

Sehr schön...mach aber bitte andere Pedale dran und verlege deine vordere Bremsleitung noch richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (26. Januar 2011)

@Mosombie  der rote Vorbau ist schon fast sexy


----------



## horstling (26. Januar 2011)

Sehr schönes Reaction!

@Navpp:  Wie bist Du mit der Reifenkombi zufrieden? Ich hab auch sowas vor!


----------



## navpp (27. Januar 2011)

War jetzt erst 3 mal damit unterwegs aber ich glaube ich werd heuer ziemlich glücklich mit der Kombi. Rollt wirklich gut und ist vom Gripverhalten sehr gutmütig. Ich hab dort schon was geschrieben: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=503272


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. Januar 2011)

@Mosombie: Die Fotos gefallen mir sehr gut. Ein schöner Kontrast so ein knackiges Rot im Schnee .


----------



## tantemucki (27. Januar 2011)

_Le Cube nouveau est arrivé_


----------



## Cortina (27. Januar 2011)

tantemucki schrieb:


> _Le Cube nouveau est arrivé_



 Très beau !


----------



## blutbuche (27. Januar 2011)

@tantemucki : oh ja - sehr schön !!!!

@dämon : ..kritik an pedalen , satteltaschen , sks boards u. ä. wird nicht gern geseh´n ....


----------



## Mosombie (27. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @dämon : ..kritik an pedalen , satteltaschen , sks boards u. ä. wird nicht gern geseh´n ....


Wo er Recht hat hat er recht. 

@dämon : Das war Salz in eine offene Wunde gestreut - sind bestellt.


----------



## blutbuche (27. Januar 2011)

wer, dämon ??? find´ich auch ....(aber ich alte meckertante trau´mich ja kaum noch , sowas anzumerken ...


----------



## kubitix (27. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> (aber ich alte meckertante trau´mich ja kaum noch , sowas anzumerken ...



jetzt bin ich aber schwer enttäuscht, war das alles umsonst, soll das jetzt alles vorbei sein, für was hab ich mir denn dann die Arbeit gemacht? du erinnerst dich, ich hab extra für dich demontiert und fotografiert, jetzt stecke ich in einer tiefen idendingsbums Krise. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (27. Januar 2011)

tantemucki schrieb:


> _Le Cube nouveau est arrivé_
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 202781Anhang anzeigen 202782Anhang anzeigen 202783


 
Magnifique


----------



## blutbuche (27. Januar 2011)

@kubitix : ..naja - ab und an kann ich ja noch zu alter höchstfornm auflaufen ... wenn s denn der sache (optik .. dient .....


----------



## OIRAM (27. Januar 2011)

*@ Mosombie

Cooles Reaction 

Ist der Schriftzug "Cocaine" Lackiert oder ist das ein Aufkleber ? 


Bei schönstem Wetter war ich heut mal wieder auf meiner Hausrunde unterwegs 





erst rauf...





wurde da mit nem freundlichen  am Himmel begrüßt





bei guter Fernsicht...





ein Päuschen hier...





und eines da...





gings auch mal wieder runter 





und zu Hause angekommen, war es auch schon ...





Dunkel 


schöne Grüsse, Mario*


----------



## Mosombie (27. Januar 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *@ Mosombie
> 
> Cooles Reaction
> 
> Ist der Schriftzug "Cocaine" Lackiert oder ist das ein Aufkleber ? *


THX, ist ein Aufkleber, den habe ich  mir machen lassen.


----------



## blutbuche (27. Januar 2011)

@oiram : schöne bilder !!!! von sonne is hier nicht ein strahl zu seh´n ... alles grau und trist ... kein schönes photo-wetter .-


----------



## Vasya-0072007 (27. Januar 2011)

*OIRAM*, Die ausgezeichneten Fotografien! Ausgezeichnet Ð±Ð°Ð¹Ðº!!!;-)


----------



## Dämon__ (28. Januar 2011)

Mosombie schrieb:


> Wo er Recht hat hat er recht.
> 
> @dämon : Das war Salz in eine offene Wunde gestreut - sind bestellt.



das war doch keine Kritik, sollte ja nur ein Hinweis sein das es noch schöner wird wie es schon ist. Ich denke gewisse Dinge sollten aber gesagt werden, erhält doch das Forum am leben.


----------



## Cortina (28. Januar 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Bei schönstem Wetter war ich heut mal wieder auf meiner Hausrunde unterwegs



OIRAM

 Das finde ich besonders schön


----------



## Mosombie (28. Januar 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> das war doch keine Kritik



Wenn ich schrieb dass ich "fast fertig bin" dann galt das den Pedalen 
deshalb der Spruch mit dem Salz, ich habe es nicht als Kritik aufgefasst.

Konstruktive "Kritik" ist jederzeit willkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (28. Januar 2011)

*@Mario*
Sehr schöne Bilder  Das Smiliewölkchen auf dem dritten Bild ist ja witzig 

*@Mosombie*
Cooles Bike  Neben dem Aufkleber ist der rote Vorbau ein echter Eyecatcher


----------



## FrankDe (28. Januar 2011)

@tantenmucki:

viel Spaß mit dem neuen Reaction! Bike sieht sehr geil aus


----------



## Friecke (28. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> wer, dämon ??? find´ich auch ....(aber ich alte meckertante trau´mich ja kaum noch , sowas anzumerken ...


 
Liebe Kati,
natürlich sollst Du weiterhin Deine Meinung vertreten, und sicherlich auch alles kommentieren, was Du magst. 

Auf Deine Anmerkungen wird nur ab und zu reagiert, weil Du sie immer so "allgemein gültig" formulierst. 

"Das sieht aber doof aus"
"Das macht man nicht"
"Das ist hässlich"
"Das gehört nicht an ein echtes MTB"

Nur um mal einige Beispiele zu nennen. Das klingt immer so, als wenn Du den Vorschriftenkatalog für MTBler veröffentlicht hättest, und sich alle daran halten müßten. Du kannst das natürlich doof finden, das steht Dir selbstverständlich frei, aber dann schreib das auch: "Ich finde das sieht doof aus", oder "Meiner Meinung nach gehört das nicht an ein MTB". Damit drückst Du aus, daß es Deine Meinung ist, und Du nicht den Weltverband aller Radfahrer vertrittst.

Ich hoffe mein Punkt ist nachvollziehbar. Jeder soll hier seine Meinung sagen, nur würde ich mir wünschen, es würde auch als solche formuliert werden.
Das ist aber lediglich meine Meinung.

Ich geh jetzt biken.
Ciao,
Friecke


----------



## xerto (28. Januar 2011)

Mein Gott was ist den schlimm daran wenn jemand schreibt:

Das sieht Mist aus..
Das würde ich mir nie ans Bike machen.
So einen Schei... hätte ich nicht gekauft usw.


Sind den alle Biker jetzt Weicheier und Warmduscher?

Wir können doch alle damit leben, wenn es eine anderen nicht gefällt oder?

Und in einem Forum permanent zu sagen "wir haben uns alle lieb" ist ganz schön langweilig..

Also ein bißchen leben schon..


----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. Januar 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> Und in einem Forum permanent zu sagen "wir haben uns alle lieb" ist ganz schön langweilig..


 Genauso langweilig wie, das ist hier alles doof 
Nee, Friecke hat schon ein wenig Recht finde ich, jeder hat das Recht zu schreiben was er denkt - aber ein Recht auf "Allgemeingültigkeit" der gemachten Aussage gibt es eben einfach nicht !!! Das ist der springende Punkt - Kritik oder Meinungsäusserung gehört natürlich ins Forum....dafür isses ja da.....und mir hat es schon 2x geholfen - stimmt´s Meckertante  
In diesem Sinne - "kritisiert mich weiter, ich habe Euch alle lieb!" 

PS: Das "Himmelsgrinsen" ist einfach ein herrlich Bild - und die ganzen anderen sind auch einfach nur toll. Hier ist´s leider auch nur grau in grau und saukalt, dank scharfem, schinttigem Ostwind und Minusgraden. Aber am Wochenende soll auch mal die Sonne rauskommen......und bei dem Frost müsste alles befahrbar sein........


----------



## blutbuche (28. Januar 2011)

...es ist doch klar , wenn ich schreibe :" da s sieht doof aus" - dass ICH dann finde , dass es doof ausschaut ... korinthenkackerei muss doch auch nicht sein ....
an meinen rädern wird auch kritik geübt - das ist   halt so , wenn man in nem forum unterwegs ist und bilder postet  . ist aber doch nicht schlimm und persönlich angreifend gemeint . einfach nur eine meinung - in diesem falle, eben meine ... 
und wenn an nem sportgerät so gedöns dran ist , dann wird eben mal kritik geäussert . im cube thread ist das noch harmlos- musst mal bei enderen marken gucken . wenn an ein nicolai einer eine satteltasche macht , is aber die hölle los ... 
es mutet halt immer so an , als ob man zur trekking bike fraktion gehört , wenn man sich sein schones rad so zubappt mit zig sachen , die es optisch "verschandeln" - nach dem motto : ein gepäckträger wär´auch noch nett ....
in diesem sinne : schönes weekend mit gutem bikewetter  ! k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Januar 2011)

Wer hier irgendwas reinstellt sollte damit rechnen kritisiert zu werden. Ich geb dir recht, dass in den meisten fällen eine begründung ganz nett wäre, aber bei dingen "die doof aussehen" ises halt so. liegt ja schließlich im auge des betrachters! da ne begründung zu finden halt ich für schwierig 

bin ich froh dass kati meine bikes mag - ohne satteltaschen, pumpen, sonstigen kram - bei mir aus dem grund, weils eh nicht da bleib wos sein sollte und wenn wirds dann auch unter klappern, hängen bleiben, etc. 
nur als störend verbucht wird.


----------



## blutbuche (28. Januar 2011)

....
...ja , es  ist  enorm schwer , eine emotion , wie z,b,. :hässlich , toll , geil  etc. zu begründen . wie andi sagt , es  iegt im auge des betrachters . und wenn ich ein bike oder ein teil am bike kritisiere , heisst das ja nicht , dass ich den "halter" nicht mag ..
ich weiss, ich  bin sehr kritisch und manchem geht das sicher auf den sack .. aber bei "verschandelnden" dingen , kann ich einfach nicht an mich halten . 
bei meinen eigenen bikes bin ich da übrigens kein stück besser . ich habe z.b. - obwohl sicher effizient - meinen syntace vorbau u. lenker vom ht nach 1 woche wieder abgemacht , weil ich es optisch einfach nicht ertragen habe . für mich haben mtbs viel mit optik zu tun , sie sollen "clean" sein , nur das nötigste dran , kein geschnörkel , mir muss es "warm ums herz" werden   vielleicht können männer das versteh´n , wenn sie an oldtimer denken - so ein auto hat auch keinen träger auf´m dach ....


----------



## Friecke (28. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ....
> ...vielleicht können männer das versteh´n , wenn sie an oldtimer denken - so ein auto hat auch keinen träger auf´m dach ....


 
Aber ein 3.0L Austin Healey mit einem Gepäckträger auf der Heckklappe, und darauf ein mit Lederriemen 
befestigter, top gepflegter Rindslederkoffer... also wie geil ist das denn? (meiner Meinung nach)

Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## blutbuche (28. Januar 2011)

..das  is´ dann schon wieder "stylisch" ...


..da fällt mir gerade auf  , wir hätten das besser im cube talk thematisieren sollen ...


----------



## Beorn (28. Januar 2011)

Klar sind die Kommentare meistens ihn ein Blatt vorm Mund, so what? Es gibt immer auch andere Kommentare. Und wenn es etwas ist, was ich nachvollziehn kann, dann kann ich damit gut leben. Wozu wird es sonst öffentlich ins Netz gestellt?

Ich wurde auch kritisiert und werde es auch wieder, dessen kann ich mir sicher sein. Als ich über eine wenig vorteilhafte Situation eher geschwiegen habe  wurde ich so net drauf hingewiesen, dass ich doch (ein wenig) die Hosen runtergelassen habe. Da kamen dann Kommentare zum Schmunzeln. Denn wirklich unfreundlich sind die Leuts hier dann doch nie (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)!


----------



## Mosombie (28. Januar 2011)

Deim einen sitzt meine Nase zu weit links im Gesicht,
Zu weit rechts erscheint sie dem anderen
und das gefällt ihm nicht.
Und flugs ergreift das Wort der Dritte
Und der bemerk alsdann:
Sie sitzt zu sehr in der Mitte
Und ich sollt was ändern daran.
Und ich bedenk, was ein jeder zu sagen hat,
Und schweig fein still,
Und setz mich auf mein achtel Lorbeerblatt
Und mache, was ich will.

Quelle: Reinhard Mey (Mein achtel Lorbeerblatt)


----------



## blutbuche (28. Januar 2011)

@boern :..so isses - und man kann ja auch nicht - nur um everybodys darling zu sein - bei jedem ins netz gestellt foto:" hurra, wie toll" schreiben , obwohl man es vielleicht zum brechen findet ... 
@mosombie : ja , so ist´s nun mal mit der sujtektivität- in allen bereichen . auch bei mtbs . und machen tut doch dann eh jeder , was ,und wie er´s will .....


----------



## Friecke (28. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...da fällt mir gerade auf , wir hätten das besser im cube talk thematisieren sollen ...


 

Stimmt, sorry Beuze.

Duck und weg,
Friecke


----------



## Friecke (28. Januar 2011)

Es geht nicht um "everybody's darling", noch darum, alles toll finden zu müssen.
Es geht um Respekt und Toleranz; Tugenden, die leider im Aussterben begriffen sind. 
Kritik, positiv wie negativ, sollte immer mit Bedacht formuliert werden.

Na ja, Spuri hat meine Aussage zumindest verstanden.

Ich sag jetzt nix mehr dazu und bin raus.
Laßt Bilder sprechen
Friecke


----------



## OIRAM (28. Januar 2011)

*Hey, ist die Bilderpolizei im Urlaub ?

Schnell noch Nachbessern, vielleicht merkts ja keiner...

ist noch von gestern...









und noch was zum Thema "Liebe zum Detail"





So, heut ist auch wieder so n Super Wetter, also raus mit Euch...

schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. Januar 2011)

Friecke schrieb:


> ...Laßt Bilder sprechen....





OIRAM schrieb:


> ..wieder so n Super Wetter, also raus mit Euch...


Gut, kein "Superwetter" - aber immerhin trocken und ganz gut fahrbar dank Frost..also auf ging´s zwischen 12.00 und 14.00 Uhr...die Spikes sind nun auch endlich eingefahren...
wer weiß was noch so kommt 
Die "Booßener Karpfenteiche" im Winter abgelassen....



Der Kliestower See ist noch / wieder etwas vereist....



.....aber auf der Hausrunde einfach mal wieder einen kleinen Abstecher wert.....



Nur die "Anzugsordnung" war mangels Erfahrung irgendwie überdimensioniert - Funktionsunterhemd lang, dickeres Shirt innen angerauht.....und die Jacke...
..war wie Heizdecke Stufe 4 von 3 
Was soll´s - alles Erfahrungswerte...für die nächste Runde  

Schöner als das wochenlange Indoorzeugs war´s allemal wieder. 
Aber die Kondition war trotzdem einfach im Keller - oder es ist die "dicke Verpackung".....die einen zzt. so "leiden" lässt. 



Schönes (bikefähiges) Wochenende Euch Allen  
Muss nur noch 1x Nachtschicht heute - dann ist bis Dienstag frei  d.h. der Januar ist dann schon geschafft.


----------



## linkespurfahrer (28. Januar 2011)

@spuri: Ich werde mich ranhalten, damit ich am Wochenende zum Fahren komme. Soll zwar kühl, aber trocken und sogar sonnig werden.



OIRAM schrieb:


> *Hey, ist die Bilderpolizei im Urlaub ?*



Ich schätze mal Beuze wird uns demnächst mit einer vollen Seite an Bildern beglücken...

Ich beglücke Euch in Zukunft nicht nur mit Bildern, sondern nun auch mit meinem *Blog*. Die letzten Inhalte der "alten" Seite werden die Tage noch eingepflegt, dann geht es richtig los. Ich habe mit nem CMS und einer modifizierten Vorlage einfach mehr Möglichkeiten, als mit meiner erst vor drei Wochen neu gelaunchten HTML-Seite (die nun wieder über Bord geworfen wurde)

Ihr könnt ja schon mal vorbeischauen und fleißig die Sachen kommentieren, die schon drin stehen!

Viele Grüße von Stefan


----------



## Firstkiller (28. Januar 2011)

Die Bilder sind nichts geworden aber ich pack se trozdem mal hier rein.
War auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit.


----------



## Firstkiller (28. Januar 2011)

wie mach ich die bilder größer ?


----------



## blutbuche (28. Januar 2011)

spuri : .... die jacke ......


----------



## linkespurfahrer (28. Januar 2011)

Firstkiller schrieb:


> wie mach ich die bilder größer ?



Sofern Du Deine Bilder ins Photoalbum hier bei MTB-News geladen hast:

Zweites Fenster öffnen, dann gehst Du zu Deinem Photoalbum, suchst Dir das passende Bild heraus, klickst auf 'BB-Code anzeigen', suchst Dir denn passenden BB-Code heraus (den für große Bilder), kopierst diesen im ersten Fenster in Dein Antwortfeld und klickst auf 'Antworten'


----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. Januar 2011)

@Kati -  Danke!
@Stefan - Viel Spaß und schöne Strecke....Foto´s nicht vergessen. ;-)
@firstkiller - sind die etwa von Heute? So viel Schnee? Dann hätten wir aber hier Glück! ;-)


----------



## OIRAM (28. Januar 2011)

*


Firstkiller schrieb:



			wie mach ich die bilder größer ?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Wenn Du in Deinem eigenen Fotoalbum ein Bild aussuchst, steht ein Stück drunter BBCode ein-/ausblenden
da Klickst Du drauf, suchst Dir ne Größe aus und Kopierst den Link in die Nachricht, die Du schreibst.

@ Spuri


Das Wetter sieht ja wirklich Trostlos aus, bei Dir zu Hause.

Aber Du warst Biken und hast tolle Bilder mitgebracht und dafür... 

schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## Firstkiller (28. Januar 2011)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten ! Habs jetzt verstanden wie es geht.

*@ spuri* die Bilder sind von Gestern, hier ist es heute zu kalt gewesen zum schneien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (28. Januar 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


>


Steht ihr zur Zeit auch so sehr auf diese blauen, eloxierten Eyecatcher wie ich? (sind doch eloxiert oder?)

Gruß, Nico


----------



## blutbuche (28. Januar 2011)

..wenn  ich ein grosses bild einfügen will und den link in fotoalbum kopiert hab , geht das antwortfenster zu und ich hab nix mehr , wo ich das bild einfügen kann .....


----------



## OIRAM (28. Januar 2011)

*@ buschhase**

Dein Reaction find ich echt 

Bei den Farbkombinationen bin ich für alles offen, blau-schw.-weiß / schw.-grün / schw.-rot / bronze, egal, es muss nur stimmig zusammen passen.

schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## OIRAM (28. Januar 2011)

*@ blutbuche

wie Stefan schon geschrieben hat, ...ich hab immer 2 Tabs offen.

Einen mit meinem Benutzeralbum und den anderen eben, wo ich meine Nachricht schreibe.

schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## Pedal41 (28. Januar 2011)

@ buschhase

tolles Bike , passen auch die Aufkleber auf den Felgen gut dazu.....
Hab meine entfernt , fand es einfach zu unruhig.


Grüsse aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## buschhase (28. Januar 2011)

Ist nicht meins, leider - hab ich von 3 Seiten weiter vorn zitiert. Weil ichs so geil fand. Meins is 1 Jahr älter.
Bei meinem wurden die Felgenkleber aber auch sofort abgemacht. Sieht einfach schöner aus.

edit sagt: Ich spiel zurzeit ein wenig mit dem Gedanken mir Ende des Jahres nen Fritzz zu holen. Wenn, dann muss es definitiv diese Farbcombo haben. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, gibt es das so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (28. Januar 2011)

*Also ich steh voll auf diese Aufkleber und Schriftzüge.

Mag daran liegen das ich in den 80´ern groß geworden bin, da gab´s an jedem Freizeitpark so n Aufkleber ans Auto geheftet.

Und mein erstes Auto Opel Kadett C Coupe, hatte die hinteren Seitenscheiben auch völlig zusitzen, mit Stickern von allen möglichen Ausflugszielen.

Und darum bleibt das, zumindest an meinem Bike, weiterhin so wie´s ist, nähmlich mit...





*


----------



## kubitix (28. Januar 2011)

Auch wenn´s Thema eigentlich durch ist,





jetzt kriegt Kati sicher wieder die Krise, deshalb, in 20 Sekunden demontiert






mal im Ernst, ich finde die Version ohne Tasche und Schutzbleche und Navi auch schöner abeer:

Ich fahre im Moment jeden Tag, nicht nur zum Spaß, das sicher auch. In der Hauptsache dient das ganze aber dem Gewichtsverlust und ihr könnt sicher sein da geht´s nicht ums Bike. Ich denke mal die Fortschritte können sich langsam sehen lassen. Ich muß aber auch sehen das ich, bei dem Sauwetter das seit Anfang Dezember vorgeherrscht hat, gesund bleibe. So hat halt jeder seine Prioritäten. Ich bin hier von Anfang an prima aufgenommen worden, dafür mal ein herzliches Dankeschön an alle und bitte legt nicht alles immer auf die Goldwaage.

Übrigens in den höheren Lagen des Odenwaldes sieht es wieder so aus



naja noch stehen die Spike´s wieder im Keller, fragt sich nur wie lange?


----------



## Cortina (28. Januar 2011)

*Im Hinblick auf den bevorstehenden Sommer  schon mal ein paar Fotos vom Lago

Ausblick Altissimo




Abfahrt Altissimo




...Trails...Trails...Trails...Trails...




Grüße
Guido*


----------



## Trialbiker82 (28. Januar 2011)

Oh was für tolle Bilder!!!


----------



## blutbuche (28. Januar 2011)

ja , da wird man ganz neidisch !!! seufz ..-


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. Januar 2011)

Mmmh, das sieht lecker aus


----------



## OIRAM (29. Januar 2011)

*@ Cortina

sehr schöne Bilder, mit enormen Neidfaktor...

um solche Abfahrtslängen hin zu bekommen, müßte ich am "Tafelberg" meiner Hausrunde wahrscheinlich 100 mal rauf und wieder runter...*


----------



## Pedal41 (29. Januar 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Ist nicht meins, leider - hab ich von 3 Seiten weiter vorn zitiert. Weil ichs so geil fand. Meins is 1 Jahr älter.
> Bei meinem wurden die Felgenkleber aber auch sofort abgemacht. Sieht einfach schöner aus.
> 
> Ups ! Hab ich nicht gesehen !
> ...


----------



## OIRAM (29. Januar 2011)

@ Pedal41

ohne hat auch was... 

bin auf jeden fall nicht der einzigste, der seine Reifen am Ventilloch der Felge ausrichtet... 

im übrigen erleichtert es die suche nach einem evtl. Dorn, o.a. im Reifen, bei einem Plattfuss...


----------



## horstling (29. Januar 2011)

Hallo!
War heute unterwegs. Minus 3° aber Superwetter. Hatte leider nur mein Handy dabei :

Der fette alte Sack und sein schönes Bike






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

Ganz oben






[/URL][/IMG]

Grüße vom Horstling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (29. Januar 2011)

Das Wetter ist auch dieses Wochenende wieder super und da muss man einfach raus . Und was macht ma da? Natürlich die Pedale in Bewegung setzten . Obwohl es recht windig ist, bei eisiger Ostluft - brrrrrrrr  - treibt es einen raus. Aber nur im Wald, da ist es gut windgeschützt.

Mal sehen, wie es heute im Teufelsgraben ist. War ja stellenweise nicht ganz einfach im Herbst. Es wird einige Tragepassagen am Anfang geben. Aber auf geht's. Der Einstieg.






Es ist sehr schön, wie immer - ich mag dieses Naturgebilde am Bach entlang. Aber was schon im Sommer teilweise sehr schwer zu fahren ist, ist heute kaum fahrbar. Man sollte doch den ein oder anderen Meter mal laufen/ tragen/ schieben, denn gerade am Anfang schraubt man sich auf nur wenigen Metern ganz schön runter. Absturzgefahr! Und ich will ja doch noch paar Meter fahren .






Die Natur, eine wahre Eiskünstlerin .






Nicht ganz so schwer das Stück zu überwinden, wie im Herbst, als der Bach sehr viel Wasser führte und nix als der Handlauf zu finden ist. Das Brett ist weg. Aber bei Niedrigwasser kann man den Absatz in der Bachmitte gut nutzen und das Bike als Stütze.






Nach der ersten Bachquerung und ein paar unfahrbaren Wurzeln, geht es größtenteils recht gemütlich dahin.






Ab und zu ein Hindernis, wie umgefallene Bäume (dies war aber mit Abstand die einfachste Hindernisvariante) und Erdrutsche.






Die zweite Querung steht an .






Es geht ziemlich steil hinab - war ohne Schnee schon eine sportliche Variante, weil man an der letzten Stufe nicht mehr halten kann (also auch als Fußgänger) und dann gleich mit mind. einem Bein auf den Stein im Bach springen muss.






Tja und beim vorsichtig "runtertasten" ist es dann so weit, ich rutsche aus und das Bike fällt in den Bach  - ich bleib zum Glück vorm Bach liegen . Jetzt gibt's "Cube on crushed ice". Was ich zum weiterfahren recht praktisch fand, war, dass die Lenkergriffe und vor allem der Sattel über der Wasseroberfläche blieben . 





Dann ging's schön gemächlich weiter.






Und nach "Regen" kommt eben wieder Sonnenschein. Da hat der breite Lenker doch fast nicht durchgepasst, obwohl er doch enduromäßig schon um 2 cm pro Seite gekürzt wurde.






Da spukt mich der Trail dann doch auf die Forststraße wieder aus ...





... aber es war heute irgendwie doch ein TEUFELSloch . 






Irgendwann schließt sich dann wieder der Kreis und ich stehe auf der Brücke über dem Einstieg zum Teufel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.






Aber so sauber war es echt schon lange nicht mehr . Tja, jetzt muss ich aber was gegen die Badeaktion tun. Hab mich in der Zwischenzeit wieder von der kleinen runde aufgetaut und in der Werkstatt die Heizung hochgedreht.

​


----------



## OIRAM (29. Januar 2011)

*@ sepalot

Da wollt sich das eisige Teufelsloch doch fast Dein Fritzz einverleiben...gut das Du so darum gekämpft hast, da wirst uns auch in Zukunft immer wieder so schöne Fotoserien zeigen...

schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## marco_m (29. Januar 2011)

Hallo zäme,

obwohl ich natürlich mit meinem "Kellerbild" chancelos bin gegen eure outdoor Fotos, möchte ich euch meine neue Errungenschaft nicht vorenthalten 





Gruss Marco


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. Januar 2011)

@Sepalot: Wie immer eine schöne Geschichte mit tollen Bildern . Die Lese ich immer wieder gerne und machen einen ganz rappelig aufs Fahren . 

Bei uns war es heute nur ne MiniRunde, trotz schönstem Wetter ... aber meine bessere Hälfte kämpft nicht mit nem Teufelloch ums Fahrrad, aber doch mit einer sich im Anmarsch befindlichen Erkältung . Mal schauen, vielleicht kann sie die ja noch abwehren.


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. Januar 2011)

Schöne Bilder!

@Marco: Ist das Stereo zum Fritzz ausgewachsen?  Schaut gut aus, nur die Felgenaufkleber wirken ziemlich 'brutal'.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Nafets190 (29. Januar 2011)

Habe bei dem super Wetter mein ELITE aus dem Winterschlaf geholt.





Leider nur ein Handybild. Dafür habe ich nach der Tour noch welche im Garten gemacht










Klicken für Groß​Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. Januar 2011)

marco_m schrieb:


> ...obwohl ich natürlich mit meinem "Kellerbild" chancelos bin gegen eure outdoor Fotos, möchte ich euch meine neue Errungenschaft nicht vorenthalten


Wieso chancenlos - in Deinem Foto sind mehr Farben als in meinen Outdoor von Gestern.  Und so ganz nebenbei - das Bike hätte ich auch gern im Keller.  Viel Spaß damit. 

@sepalot - 
Eine viertel Stunde später hätte es wohl "Eis am Stiel" gegeben...ich hoffe nur, die Gabel hat so vereist keinen Schaden genommen & noch ordentlich gearbeitet.....

@nafets190 - und noch einmal ein orange......auch sehr schön, aber die Farbe hat ja ´ne ordentliche Packung bekommen......gut gemacht!


----------



## Dämon__ (29. Januar 2011)

Nafets190 sehr geil dein HT bin heute auch mit meinem HT unterwegs gewesen bei Keiserwetter leider kein Cube und ohne Schnee (Gott sei dank)
kamen aber 74km und 800hm zusammen...man bin ich platt.


----------



## sepalot (29. Januar 2011)

So, wieder alles im Lot. Trockengelegt, neu gefettet und Bremsanlage gereinigt . Gabel könnt man mal servicen. Aber das mach ich sowieso mal im Frühjahr, da ist immer nach einiger Zeit so Siffe drin und so eilig hab ichs jetzt auch nicht, ist ja nicht so, dass es jetzt mehrer Minuten so im Wasser lag.

@ OIRMA und Sirrah

Schön, wenn es gefällt  dann lohnen sich die Fotostopps . Naja, gerade das Wetter bietet sich ja immer zum Knippsen an  die Fotosucht ist genau so groß, wie die Bikesucht und so lassen sich ja beide Hobbys immer bestens verbinden.

@ Sirrah

Na dann mal gute Besserung deiner Holden! Bei dem Wetter bitte nicht schlapp machen !

@ Spuri

Bisschen fad das Eis. Eis am Stiel / Eis an Stütze .

Gabel, Dämpfer und Gelenke sind nicht eingefroren  die werden dauernt bei Fahren beansprucht und sind dauernd in Bewegung. Die Schaltung und die Bremsen sind da immer kritisch, wo sich sowieso auch immer der Schnee mal sammelt und dann halt so doof gewässert wurde.




.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (29. Januar 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> Aber das mach ich sowieso mal im Frühjahr


 
warum den jetzt nicht ist doch der beste Zeitpunkt im Frühjahr bin ich froh wenn ich nicht schrauben muss... übrigens deine Bilder sind immer klasse.


----------



## Herr Frodo (29. Januar 2011)

@ marco_m
Schön, daß du es auch endlich hast...
Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß damit.!
Die Reverb ist wirklich noch das i-Tüpfelchen....


@ all 
traumhafte Bilder, ich werde morgen ein paar 'schießen'.

ciao


----------



## Schelle (29. Januar 2011)

so, ich war heute bei diesem Traumwetter auch unterwegs:


----------



## linkespurfahrer (29. Januar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Wieso chancenlos - in Deinem Foto sind mehr Farben als in meinen Outdoor von Gestern.  Und so ganz nebenbei - das Bike hätte ich auch gern im Keller.  Viel Spaß damit.



Henry Ford soll einmal gesagt haben: "Sie können Ihr Fahrzeug (Auto) in jeder Farbe bekommen. Hauptsache es ist schwarz!"

Aber das Fritzz hat trotzdem Style 

@mein Namensvetter: Was bringt denn Dein Elite auf die Waage? Hast ja offensichtlich alles auf Vortrieb ausgelegt  Wenn ich eines monieren darf: Ohne konischen Spacer sieht der Übergang vom Steuerrohr zum Vorbau "unschlüssig" aus...

Auch meine Wenigkeit hat das schöne Wetter genutzt und wird es morgen wieder tun. In meinem Blog habe ich dazu einen kurzen Artikel mit Bildern verfasst. Diesen findet Ihr hier: Tour vom 29.Januar 2011

Ein Bild von / an der Koselmühle enthalte ich Euch hier nicht vor:





Viele Grüße von Stefan


----------



## Beorn (29. Januar 2011)

So, von mir gibts auch mal wieder Bilder und nicht nur dummes Geschwätz zu lesen: 

Bike in "Winterkleidern", bei Regen wichtiger als derzeit, die Schutzbleche  :





Die Auffahrten waren mies, auf den leider sehr häufig geteerten Forstautobahnen im Schönbuch liegt 5cm massives Eis. Nur auf den Nebenstrecken mit Schotter, kann man mal nicht wie auf Eiern fahren. Warum müssen die Förster auch immer mit dem Auto rumkurven! 
Abfahrt schön an er Kante des Grabens entlang. Unten hats ein paar Sprünge und so, das werd ich bei Trockenheit mal in Ruhe ansehn, heut wars mir zu kalt dazu  und als ich sie gesehen hab, liefs auch so gut:





Unten dann die böse Überraschung     Ein Weißdornbusch, einer der größeren Sorte, ist unter Schneelast gekippt und hat einiges mitgerissen, daher erstmal Schluss mit weiterfahren.





Außenrum ging nichts, :kotz:  der Stücklesbesitzer hat alles fein säuberlich eingezäunt, kein durchkommen.
Aber ich hab ja meinen kleinen Helfer dabei  :





Der hat nicht den ganzen Weißdorn zerlegt, aber eine Schneise für mein Bike und mich sprang raus!


----------



## mi2 (29. Januar 2011)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Habe bei dem super Wetter mein ELITE aus dem Winterschlaf geholt.
> 
> 
> Leider nur ein Handybild. Dafür habe ich nach der Tour noch welche im Garten gemacht
> ...


ziemlich gute qualität das foto. was das für ne cam?acha ja das bike ist natürlich hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (30. Januar 2011)

Beorn schrieb:


> Der hat nicht den ganzen Weißdorn zerlegt, aber eine Schneise für mein Bike und mich sprang raus!



*Wir wisen ja schon von Bärbel daß sie außer rotem Isolierband so allerhand in Ihrem Rucksack dabei hat aber Du *
*
Wovor hast Du Angst 

@mi2 das sieht stark nach ner Fullframe aus, super Qualität 

Grüße
Guido*


----------



## Beorn (30. Januar 2011)

Ich grille gerne und dazu brauchts Kleinholz. Außerdem ist das Sammeln von Stahlwaren mein zweites Hobby.


----------



## Sirrah73 (30. Januar 2011)

Ist das nicht das Messer aus Crocodile Dundee ? "Das soll ein Messer, DAS ist ein Messer"


----------



## Nafets190 (30. Januar 2011)

Toll das eich mein Bike gefällt .

@linkespurfahrer: Das Elite hat 9,1 Kg. Dieses Jahr steht vorne irgendwann noch eine 8 ;-)
@mi2: Exif-Daten sind bei Flickr hinterlegt, aber Cortina hat schon richtig geraten. Fotos kommen aus einer NikonD700.

Gleich gehts wieder raus

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## barbarissima (30. Januar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Wir wisen ja schon von Bärbel daß sie außer rotem Isolierband so allerhand in Ihrem Rucksack dabei hat aber Du *
> 
> *...*


 
*Eine Machete ist ein durchaus sinnvolles Utensil im Rucksack eines jeden Mountainbikers  Sie deutet darauf hin, dass sein Besitzer nicht gewillt ist, sich mit dem Herumeiern auf einer WAB zufrieden zu geben  *

*@ all Bilderposter:*
*Superschöne Fotos*


----------



## Dämon__ (30. Januar 2011)

Ich bevorzuge lieber eine Handsäge stell dir vor du stürzt auf das Messer.


----------



## head96 (30. Januar 2011)

xy


----------



## blutbuche (30. Januar 2011)

..wundere mich auch , dass die minions passen - bauen doch sehr breit und hoch ...??!!!


....werd´heut´nicht fahren - es hat minus grade und ich hab´ ziemlich halsweh - wenn ich da nicht aufpasse , wirds bei mir gleich ne ordentliche angina .... schade - die sonne lacht  ..un d die bikes hatten sich schon gefreut ...-


----------



## vopsi (30. Januar 2011)




----------



## gerrit981 (30. Januar 2011)

Nachdem hier fleissig Tourenbilder gepostet werden, hat es mich nicht auf der Couch gehalten:





Ungefähr 1100 müNN, im Tal war es nicht so gemütlich.
Leider hatte ich heute zum wiederholten mal die Lyrik 2Step als Opfer, sie fährt nicht mehr ganz aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco_m (30. Januar 2011)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> @Marco: Ist das Stereo zum Fritzz ausgewachsen?  Schaut gut aus, nur die Felgenaufkleber wirken ziemlich 'brutal'.



Ich hatte noch nie ein Stereo  Da verwechselst du mich wohl ! 
Ja die Felgen sind mir auch noch immer zu heftig, aber irgendwie krieg ich die schon schwarz 



Herr Frodo schrieb:


> @ marco_m
> Schön, daß du es auch endlich hast...
> Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß damit.!
> Die Reverb ist wirklich noch das i-Tüpfelchen....



Danke dir, Spass hatte ich heute bereits damit  Funktioniert alles wie gewünscht, die Reverb ist erste Sahne, hoffe das bleibt mal schön so ..

Wetter und Temperaturen waren bei uns heute nicht wirklich der Grund um biken zu gehen 
Aber hat sich trotzdem gelohnt, hatte schon viel Spass mit dem neuen ..





Mit dieser Farbe werde ich wohl nie mehr Wildtiere zu sehen bekommen 





Kurz vor dem ersten "Downhill"






Allen noch einen schönen Sonntag !!
Gruss Marco


----------



## linkespurfahrer (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo Würfelfreunde.

Wir hatten heute Vormittag zwar um die -5°C, aber eine zauberhafte und mit Reif bekleidete Winterlandschaft. Dazu noch Sonne. Einen Bericht zur Tour findet Ihr auf meiner Seite bzw. unter diesem Link: Tour 30.Januar 2011

Ein kleiner Vorgeschmack:






Ich hätte eigentlich viel öfter anhalten müssen. Aber ich war ja in erster Linie zum Biken draußen 

Wer dieses schöne Wetter nicht nutzt, ist selber schuld.

Viele Grüße von Stefan


----------



## darkdog (30. Januar 2011)

Neuer Rahmen für 2011


----------



## horstling (30. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..wundere mich auch , dass die minions passen - bauen doch sehr breit und hoch ...??!!!



Also bei mir lassen Sie mehr Platz als die 2.2er Conti RK. Ich hab zwar nen AMS Rahmen, aber das sagt ja nix.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (30. Januar 2011)

darkdog schrieb:


> Neuer Rahmen für 2011


Wie bisten du an den Rahmen bekommen?. Mein Händler meinte CUBE verkauft Rahmen nicht einzeln


----------



## head96 (30. Januar 2011)

xy


----------



## sepalot (30. Januar 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Wie bisten du an den Rahmen bekommen?. Mein Händler meinte CUBE verkauft Rahmen nicht einzeln


 
Hallo,

zum Händler gehen und sagen, dass das nicht stimmt! 

Auszug aus der CUBE-Preisliste 2011:

*"Rahmensets MTB (beinhaltet Rahmen, Sattelstütze, Sattelklemme und gegebenfalls Dämpfer)*

*FULLIES*
STEREO HPC PRO 2199 Carbon Blue Print
STING HPC PRO 2199 Carbon Blue Print
AMS HPC RACE 2199 Teamline
HANZZ SL 1699 Stone Wash Metal
FRITZZ PRO 1499 Black 'N' Green 'N' Blue
STEREO PRO 1399 Black 'N' White 'N' Red

*HARDTAILS*
ELITE HPC RACE 1499 Teamline
ELITE HPT 1999 Titan
REACTION GTC PRO 1199 Black 'N' White 'N' Red

Und auf der CUBE-Seite, wenn dort, wo die Maße des Rades in der untersten Zeile der Tabelle bei "Frameset", irgendow ein "X" ist, gibt es den Rahmen bzw. angekreuzte Größe als Rahmenset.

Beispiel beim Hanzz: http://www.cube.eu/fullsuspension/hpa-series/hanzz/ 

Grüße!


----------



## sepalot (30. Januar 2011)

War heute noch mal unterwegs. Wetter, wie gestern - Sonnenschein . Aber heute nur Kilometerschruppen auf der IceRoad . Im Forst, wo ich gestern auch war.

Das Bild von der selben Brücke, wie gestern das letzte Bild .









.


----------



## darkdog (30. Januar 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Wie bisten du an den Rahmen bekommen?. Mein Händler meinte CUBE verkauft Rahmen nicht einzeln



Also den Rahmen gibt es so zu kaufen zur Zeit aber nur 18"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (30. Januar 2011)

Ach, was herrlich Wetter .

Meiner Besten geht es auch schon wieder Besser ... so dass uns da mal heute nichts gehalten hat. Bei schönstem, aber doch recht kaltem Wetter, sind wir los .





Wie (fast) immer, führt uns die Tour am Römerturm vorbei.




Von da aus ins Ehrenbacher Tal.




Der Wald schützt vor dem Wind, lässt aber auch nicht soviel Sonne durch. Da wird es trotz Windstille doch recht schnell kühl.




Na, dann mal wieder schnell in die Sonne.




Hier kann man sich wieder ein wenig aufwärmen.




Ab Görsroth haben wir dann ein paar neue Schlenker eingebaut und siehe da ... Neue schöne Strecken, mit ein paar rasanten Abfahrten .




Schnell werden hier aber die Finger kalt 

.




Aber zur Belohnung gab es noch einen schönen Trail entlang des Kesselbachs.




Viele Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Powerbauer1965 (30. Januar 2011)

war heut auch unterwegs...sonst lese ich eigentlich nur mit, aber heut hab ich auch mal ein bild gemacht...

p.s: der vorbau is nur vorübergehend dran, bis der neue da ist


----------



## linkespurfahrer (30. Januar 2011)

@Joerg: Praktisch, wenn man zu zweit fährt: Kann jeder mal ein paar Bilder vom anderen machen. Die Bilder sind von der Story her sehr schön geworden 

Viele Grüße aus Cottbus.


----------



## m.rr (30. Januar 2011)

'n Sumpf  ....nur gut, dass das gefroren ist!





...hab hier leider völlig den Überblick verloren, weil ich ein paar Tage nich mitgelesen habe, aber schön beim "überfliegen" wieder viele tolle Sachen zu sehen 

Grüße
Michael


----------



## andi_tool (30. Januar 2011)

auch mich hat es heute nicht daheimgehalten. Nur eine kurze Tour (22km) aber trotzdem klasse bei dem Wetter.












und mir ist tatsächlich der Schneemensch über den Weg gelaufen (bzw. der stand dort am Wegesrand, bzw. sein Kopf....)


----------



## horstling (30. Januar 2011)

@m.rr:  Wahnsinnsfoto!!! Aber kein Wunder - habe die EXIF-Daten gelesen!
Das ist natürlich auch ein edles Teil!. Trotzdem : Der Fotograf macht die Bilder. 

@ Andi: Deine Bilder sind ebenfalls Super!

UUUnd die aller anderen natürlich auch!!  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horstling (30. Januar 2011)

Hab auch noch eins:






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dämon__ (30. Januar 2011)

Heute in Luxemburg unterwegs gewesen...


----------



## Sirrah73 (30. Januar 2011)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> @Joerg: Praktisch, wenn man zu zweit fährt: Kann jeder mal ein paar Bilder vom anderen machen. Die Bilder sind von der Story her sehr schön geworden
> 
> Viele Grüße aus Cottbus.



Hallo Stefan,

danke fürs Lob. Es freut uns immer wieder, wenn die Bilder gefallen. 

Apropos, Deine Homepage ist richtig cool geworden . Sind sehr schöne Bilder dabei. Wir werden immer wieder mal vorbeistöbern .  

@Dämon: Wow  ... das sieht ja auch mal richtig genial aus. Wo ist das denn genau ?

Gruß,

Joerg und Tina


----------



## Dämon__ (30. Januar 2011)

Ist in Irrel...leider nicht alles fahrbar aber genial zum Fotografieren.


----------



## Cortina (30. Januar 2011)

@horstling Sind das die Cube Race Griffe? Wenn ja gehört die Klemmung nach innen 

@andi_tool  schönes Bike 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## zarea (30. Januar 2011)

heute auf dem Weg zu den Eltern:

frostiges Klima:




Die Autospuren der Matschwege von letzter Woche sind nun gefroren, die fahren sich jetzt wie`n Trail. 




Ein bisschen Überschwemmung hab ich auch zu bieten.
Das kleine Bächlein wird es aber nie bis zur Straße schaffen.


----------



## andi_tool (30. Januar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> @horstling Sind das die Cube Race Griffe? Wenn ja gehört die Klemmung nach innen
> 
> @andi_tool  schönes Bike
> 
> ...



Hallo Guido,

ja, hat mir Hemme auch schon bestätigt. Ich finde dieses Reaction optisch absolut gelungen.
Technisch kann ich noch nicht viel sagen - habe erst ca. 200 km runter, seit ich es habe...

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## horstling (30. Januar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> @horstling Sind das die Cube Race Griffe? Wenn ja gehört die Klemmung nach innen
> Grüße
> Guido



Ich habs mir fast gedacht! Aber ich bin ja lernfähig. ÄÄH - Warum eigentlich?


Noch ´ne Frage: Hat sich die Geometrie der AMS-Rahmen von 2010 auf 2011 eigentlich geändert?


----------



## Cortina (30. Januar 2011)

horstling schrieb:


> Ich habs mir fast gedacht! Aber ich bin ja lernfähig. ÄÄH - Warum eigentlich?



Weil der Lenker zur Mitte hin stabiler/dicker ist, und nach außen hin dünner.
Du kannst die Klemmung außen nicht so fest anziehen wie innen. 
Bei Alu Lenkern ist es nicht so schlimm wie bei Carbon Lenkern.

Wenn die Griffe sich so wie Du sie montierst hast ein wenig nach außen bewegen - FLOP - FLOP - und fährst freihändig.
Die "normalen" Cube haben zwei Klemmungen eine innen und eine außen.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Hemme (30. Januar 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Hallo Guido,
> 
> ja, hat mir Hemme auch schon bestätigt. Ich finde dieses Reaction optisch absolut gelungen.
> Technisch kann ich noch nicht viel sagen - habe erst ca. 200 km runter, seit ich es habe...
> ...



Ja, auf den Bildern isses super und in echt noch besser

Hab von gestern auch ein paar Bilder mitgebracht. Ist zwar kein Cube, aber dafür alle Teile von nem Cube

Ist nun ein MTB ein 'Fahrzeug aller Art'?




Noch ist es richtig Winter bei uns:




Allerdings ein Winter wie es besser kaum geht:




Ein perfekter Biketag endet bei Sonnenuntergang:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (30. Januar 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Wie bisten du an den Rahmen bekommen?. Mein Händler meinte CUBE verkauft Rahmen nicht einzeln



Hallo, die Rahnen gibt es nur als Rahmenset mit eingepresstem Steuersatz, Sattelklemme und Sattelstütze. Was der Händler wohl meinte ist: einzeln gibt es sie nicht. Es sei denn als Vorjahresmodel in einigen Grössen bei vereinzelnen Händlern (z.B. Schlierseer Radhaus, H&S Bikediscount).
Und da es ein Bilder-Fred ist ein Bild vom Sommer im Naabtal in Kallmünz:


----------



## andi_tool (30. Januar 2011)

Hemme schrieb:


> Ja, auf den Bildern isses super und in echt noch besser
> 
> Hab von gestern auch ein paar Bilder mitgebracht. Ist zwar kein Cube, aber dafür alle Teile von nem Cube
> 
> ...


wenn mir einfallen würde, wie der Berg heißt, wo Du warst. Da war ich auch schonmal oben mit dem Thomas....


----------



## Hemme (30. Januar 2011)

Nordöstlich von AA, fängt mit ner Farbe an


----------



## Vincy (30. Januar 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Wie bisten du an den Rahmen bekommen?. Mein Händler meinte CUBE verkauft Rahmen nicht einzeln


 
Hier gibt es den AMS Super HPC.
http://www.mhw-bike-house.de/shop/s...-und-Bikes/2011er-Modelle/Cube/Rahmensets.htm
http://www.mhw-bike-house.de/shop/s...Rahmenset/~kid402/~tplprodukt_1/~prid3263.htm
Nur die neuen AMS 1xx gibt es wohl (noch?) nicht als Rahmenset.


----------



## andi_tool (30. Januar 2011)

Hemme schrieb:


> Nordöstlich von AA, fängt mit ner Farbe an



ich bin von HDH und kenne die Begebenheiten in AA nicht wirklich.... 

Braunesberg oder so ähnlich?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (30. Januar 2011)

Naja ich hab ja noch alles. Wollt eigentlich nur meine Teile meines LTDs an ein anderen CUBE Rahmen bauen. Außerdem sind die Rahmensets sau teuer, da könnt ich mir gleich ein neues Bike kaufen.


----------



## Beorn (31. Januar 2011)

Also, Sonntag vorbei und ich wieder beim Arbeiten, also kann ich schreiben:

Die 2,35er Maxxis passen gut rein. Ist eine Alexrims ZX24 oder so was, OEM Ware, jemand hat mal nachgemessen und sie ham 19mm Innenweite. Der Minion hinten geht gut durch, den kauf ich mir aber nicht nochmal, der ist seltsam (darum musste er nach hinten, vorne war er mir ZU seltsam!). Vorne Hghroller geht auch gut und fährt sich saugeil! Ich werd wenn hinten fällt mal testen, ob ein 2,4er Ardent reinpasst.

Das ist keine Machete, nennt sich Bushman von Cold Steel. Nettes Spielzeug für wenig Geld, aus einem Stück und mittels Stecken im Hohlgriff, kann sich sein Grillgut mim Speer selber jagen gehn 
HAndsäge war auch noch im Rucksack, wie immer. Aber den Kleingruschd hackt der Bushman weg und alles große hätte eine Bügelsäge oder Motorsäge erfordert. Ich werde mal noch die große Handtaschenkettensäge testen, aber die bringt glaub ich nimmer so viel Vorteile, außer dass die dann wirklich schwer ist. Aber ich wollte ja keine Autobahnschneise schlagen, sondern nur eine Möglichkeit irgendwie durchzukommen. Das ist der Ausgang des Grabens auf dem ich am andern Bild steh. Links Zaun vom Stücklesfuzzi und rechts der noch stehende Weißdorn. Daher: Ab durch die Mitte/Hecke, whatever!

So long!


----------



## idworker (31. Januar 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> ich bin von HDH und kenne die Begebenheiten in AA nicht wirklich....



ah von Hoirna, ich bin aus Schnoita, allerdings wohne ich jetzt am Bodensee


----------



## andi_tool (31. Januar 2011)

idworker schrieb:


> ah von Hoirna, ich bin aus Schnoita, allerdings wohne ich jetzt am Bodensee




ah, einer aus Schnoita. Da bin ich geboren...

Pass'  nur auf, daß Dir nichts fehlt, wenn wir uns mal treffen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (31. Januar 2011)

Ach ja, ich vergas' zu erwähnen, dass es ein 2009er Rahmen ist, hat also schon die geraden Sitzstreben ohne Cantisockel.


----------



## head96 (31. Januar 2011)

xy


----------



## Beorn (31. Januar 2011)

Ich hab den Front und der ist m.E. eher ungeeignet für vorne. Er greift gut im Trockenen, aber setzt sich sauschnell zu, wenns feucht wird. Außerdem ist der Grenzbereich enorm kein und scharf, wenn er abschmiert, dann es das Vorderrad weg (habs schmerzlich 'erfahren'). Ich hab vorne nen Highroller Rear drinne, saugeil! Entwickelt zwar auf Teer ein ordentliches Fahrgeräusch, aber er fährt sich extrem gut, auch bei Schnee den ganzen Winter schon.

Larsen in 2,35 hinten ist kein Problem und er ist enorm gut im Sommer! Der Larsen hat aber praktisch keine Seitenstollen, das macht das Hinterrad sehr homogen in den Kurven. Er schmiert nicht nach einem Punkt ab, sondern greift auch bei enormer Schräglage noch wie aufrecht.

Das mit dem Ardent wär schade, aber ich werds mal testen, wenn sowieso ein Reifen fällig ist.


----------



## navpp (31. Januar 2011)

Ich hoff auch gerade, dass der vor kurzem bestellte Ardent 2.4 beim Stereo 2009 auf der Flow durch den Rahmen passt - und hoffentlich auch der Advantage durch die Revelation 2009! 

Der Mensch ist nie zufrieden, es muss immer MEHR sein!


----------



## Hemme (31. Januar 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> ich bin von HDH und kenne die Begebenheiten in AA nicht wirklich....
> 
> Braunesberg oder so ähnlich?



Jepp, Braunenberg passt.


----------



## kubitix (31. Januar 2011)

gleisch gibts widder ärscher. "beuze" -->

also mach ich mal ein Friedensangebot





na gut könnte auch "ärscher" geben, ist ein bizzl wenig Cube drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## head96 (31. Januar 2011)

xy


----------



## wiesi991 (31. Januar 2011)

es gibt zumindest meines wissens nach keinen highroller rear! dass der minion f eher ein trockenreifen ist ist auch bekannt, für den winter sind highroller und swampthing oder im extremen ein wetscream die deutlich bessere wahl.
der highroller ist zumindest am hinterrad mE nach unbrauchbar. hoher rollwiderstand, geringe traktion und bremsgrip im vergleich zum minion R, außerdem nicht so langlebig.


----------



## kubitix (31. Januar 2011)

In den tieferen Lagen hier im Odenwald ist ja wieder alles grün, und  wird wohl auch so bleiben. Durch den Dauerfrost der letzten Tage hat  sich aber ein wenig Eis gebildet und die Böden sind auch schön gefroren,  die Spike´s können aber im Keller bleiben.

Dafür bin ich seit gestern wieder mit der "DarfJederMaske" unterwegs,  bei lauschigen -8 Grad brauch ich das einfach. Spaß macht es aber  trotzdem, nur die Sonne hat Guido noch nicht wieder rausgerückt. Das  "Fotowetter" ist also auch eher bescheiden. Ein paar Aufnahmen hab ich  dann doch gemacht und so nebenbei die 1000 Kilometer Marke für dieses Jahr durchbrochen, also sollte ich wohl nicht meckern so schlecht kann das Wetter dann doch nicht gewesen sein, ich war bis jetzt nicht eine Minute auf dem Heimdingsbums .


----------



## blutbuche (31. Januar 2011)

@head : ..hätte eine noch guten highroller abzugeben ....


----------



## Firstkiller (31. Januar 2011)

@ kubitix ? 1000 dieses Jahr schon ? ok da Fehlt noch viel bei mir ich hab vielleicht 200 oder so !


----------



## kubitix (31. Januar 2011)

hört sich immer soviel an, ich hab einen Bekannten der fährt jeden Tag mit dem Rad auf Arbeit 20 Kilometer hin 20 zurück der hat die 1000 auch schon voll. Fährt ja nicht nur zur Arbeit


----------



## sepalot (31. Januar 2011)

der Laaber-Fred  ist doch nebenan und setzt Spinnenweben an  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=497198&page=23

dass die Bilderzahl auf dieser Seite im Bilder-Fred nach oben gezogen wird  ...


----------



## Guerill0 (31. Januar 2011)

Hier auch mal mein altes Stück, mit dem der (Wieder-)Einstieg Ende 2007 begonnen hat 






Das 2010er Stereo inkl. Lyrik is allerdings schon im Anmarsch


----------



## blutbuche (31. Januar 2011)

die weiss-schwarz kobmi is schon schön !!


----------



## Cortina (31. Januar 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> ...nur die Sonne hat Guido noch nicht wieder rausgerückt. Das  "Fotowetter" ist also auch eher bescheiden.



Bei meinem Wetter ist das auch keine Kunst aber bei Deinem noch rauszugehen, ich ziehe den Hut vor Dir 

Skitouren bei -25 Grad sind ja OK aber Biken bei Frost 

Ach noch was, morgen Abend wirst Du mich wieder hassen 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (31. Januar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Skitouren bei -25 Grad sind ja OK aber Biken bei Frost


es waren ja nur -8°C



Cortina schrieb:


> Ach noch was, morgen Abend wirst Du mich wieder hassen
> 
> Grüße
> Guido



ich kann mir denken/befürchte warum! du hast die Sonne immer noch nicht rausgerückt!!!!!!!

ach noch was, ich frage mich die ganze Zeit wer Du eigentlich bist? Doch wohl der mit dem "türes Velo"


----------



## freeride_bogl (1. Februar 2011)

-2°C am Hometrail, wer is der coolste ??


----------



## navpp (1. Februar 2011)

ahgeh, bei -2 gehn andere noch nackt baden. Beweisfoto stell ich aber nicht ein


----------



## freeride_bogl (1. Februar 2011)

1:0 für dich


----------



## navpp (1. Februar 2011)

Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich das freiwillig nur mache wenn die Sauna nicht weit ist. Unfreiwillig ohne Sauna - und davon gibts ein Foto - war nur mal bei den Jungs in grün! (Da hams uns extra mit einem Boot die Eisschicht aufbrochen, diese Säcke)

Also sogesehen würd ich sage, 1 beide.


----------



## buschhase (1. Februar 2011)

Sehr cooles Bild, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.


----------



## blutbuche (1. Februar 2011)

bild is FRESH !!!!


----------



## Chiccoli (1. Februar 2011)

bin letzte woche irgendwann bei -2 gefahren. habe irgendwie mein buff vergessen und nun sitze ich seid knapp 7 tagen hier rum und verzweifel an den kopfschmerzen die mir ein nerv am nacken beschert. ist wirklich vom allerfeinsten 

das bild find ich aber cool. mir gefallen die farben


----------



## blutbuche (1. Februar 2011)

...ich kann auch bei kälte nie ohne buff fahren - hat bei mir "karastrophale" auswirkungen ... gute besserung !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...ich kann auch bei kälte nie ohne buff fahren - hat bei mir "karastrophale" auswirkungen ... gute besserung !!!


 Und ich dachte schon ich bin zu alt... Nee im Ernst .... trotz Verpackung hatte ich nach der letzten Tour auch die Probleme von Chiccoli. Die Kälte kriecht nach einer gewissen Zeit einfach irgendwie überall hin - auch oder gerade wenn man eigentlich schwitzt. 
Aber nach 3 Tagen war´s wieder gut (viel Wärme = Heizkissen bzw. für Lendenbereich auch Sitzheizung ) - dann wird es schon wieder...
Auch von mir gute Besserung - aber am WE soll es schon wieder sehr frühlingshafte Temperaturen geben....
Dann könnten diese Bilder schnell vergessen sein:


----------



## Strampelaffe (1. Februar 2011)

Sorry Leute..... aber um meiner eigenen drohenden Schmerzen vor zu beugen: What the f..ck is a *BUFF*  ????


----------



## navpp (1. Februar 2011)

Quasi das gleiche wie ein HAD  

PS:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQAKQ0y87d0"]YouTube        - Buff Headwear Demo[/nomedia]


----------



## Strampelaffe (1. Februar 2011)

Klasse ! Vielen Dank für den Link. 

Ein Buff ist also eine felxible Zipfelmütze.....


----------



## blutbuche (1. Februar 2011)

..ohne zipfel ...


----------



## navpp (1. Februar 2011)

Ein Schlauchtuch halt. Kauf dir eines, gibts von vielen Textilproduzenten und kostet sowas um die 12â¬ - ich hab eins von craft und ein warmes von Buff- lohnt sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (2. Februar 2011)

Hey!

Geile Bilder, geiles Cube!!!


----------



## BIKESTARR (2. Februar 2011)

Coole Bilder!!!


----------



## BIKESTARR (2. Februar 2011)

komisch ich hab ausversehen zweimal geantwortet!!!
sry


----------



## barbarissima (2. Februar 2011)

*Das hättest du jetzt ganz lässig mit einem hübschen Bild von deinem Rad überspielen können* 








Blick vom Wertacher Hörnle/ Allgäu


----------



## Cortina (2. Februar 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> komisch ich hab ausversehen zweimal geantwortet!!!
> sry



Genaugenommen DREIMAL  

@Bärbel mir gefällt Deine so nebenbei eingespielte Werbekampagne für das Allgäu


----------



## BIKESTARR (2. Februar 2011)

Ich finde alle eure Bikes cool!!

Gruß


----------



## BIKESTARR (2. Februar 2011)

MENSCH!!!
immer wenn ich in einen anderen Thread reinlabere kommt es hierrein! 
Ich weiß auch nicht warum...


----------



## Cortina (2. Februar 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> MENSCH!!!
> immer wenn ich in einen anderen Thread reinlabere kommt es hierrein!
> Ich weiß auch nicht warum...



Das nennt sich Schicksal 

Kauf Dir ein Cube und schon passts


----------



## Chicane (2. Februar 2011)

Geht das schon als Bike durch?


----------



## Deleted 201159 (2. Februar 2011)

Was hasten dafür komplett bezahlt?
Lohnt es die Teile separat zu kaufen wie bei einem PC oder kann man gedrost Kompletträder nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (2. Februar 2011)

@bärbel : nettes "werbefoto"

@chicane : ...wird seeehr schön !!!! einzig das gold am lenker find´ich ein bisschen störend .


----------



## barbarissima (2. Februar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...
> @Bärbel mir gefällt Deine so nebenbei eingespielte Werbekampagne für das Allgäu


 


blutbuche schrieb:


> @bärbel : nettes "werbefoto"
> ...


 
Danke schön 

 Ich hätte ja noch ein paar, aber ich will euch nicht überrumpeln 




*@Chicane: *Sieht zumindest schon mal äußerst vielversprechend aus 

 (Die Tuvativ Noir an dem Rahmen ist natürlich der Hammer )


----------



## Strampelaffe (2. Februar 2011)

navpp schrieb:


> Ein Schlauchtuch halt. Kauf dir eines, gibts von vielen Textilproduzenten und kostet sowas um die 12 - ich hab eins von craft und ein warmes von Buff- lohnt sich!


 

Danke für den Tipp ! 

Hab' da aber noch so 'ne Fleece-Sturmhaube im Banküberfall-Design, die ich beim Laufen bei etwa -10°C anziehe. Wenn ich die zur Hälfte umstülpe, ist sie wie ein Schal. Das Ding ist von Tchibo, aber wirklich genial.
Leider habe ich in diesem Jahr noch kein brauchbares Wetter gefunden, was mich bei dieser Kälte aufs Rad getrieben hat.

Da ich jetzt aber wegen Patellaspitzensyndrom eine Laufpause verordnet bekam heul:), werde ich am Wochenende jetzt endlich mal ausreiten müssen. Soll ja auch wieder etwas wärmer werden. Dann brauche ich vielleicht auch keine Schlauch-Zipfelmütze. 

Gruß,
Jochen


----------



## mi2 (2. Februar 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Geht das schon als Bike durch?


 alle parts rot schwarz und dann der lenker . aber sonst top


----------



## blutbuche (2. Februar 2011)

hihi , das mit dem lenker scheint jedem gleich ins auge zu stechen ...   die noir sieht wirklich genial aus , zum rahmen !!! wär´sie nicht so teuer , hätte ich mir fürs spezi auch eine in grün gegönnt .... naja - mal schau´n , es wird ja wieder geburtstag , weihnachten etc ....


----------



## Chicane (2. Februar 2011)

Hackt mal alle auf dem armen Lenker rum!  Ist doch passend zur Standrohrfarbe  Mal schauen, war eben noch da. 

@mocede
Einzelteile zu kaufen lohnt natürlich nicht unbedingt, allein schon die Preise der Rahmenkits.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. Februar 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Geht das schon als Bike durch?


 Auf gar keinen Fall - kauf Dir lieber noch 2 Schläuche und 2 Reifen.  dann wird es eins - und was für Eins...


----------



## Chicane (2. Februar 2011)

Reifen kommen morgen, werden Conti RQ & X-King, aber Schläuche habe ich nicht  Fahre ich eben schlauchlos 

Dann wäre alles da und ich kann mich so langsam an den Aufbau machen. Spätestens dann fehlt wahrscheinlich die Hälfte


----------



## buschhase (2. Februar 2011)

Also ich find das gold am Lenker garnicht mal so schlecht. Nur dieser doofe, riesige HPC Schriftzug aufm Rahmen ... keine Ahnung welchen Design-Praktikanten die da annen Rechner gelassen haben ... 

(entsprechend zu allen HPA-Schriftzügen auf den ''neuen'' Bikes)

Und wehe es kommen keine Bilder im aufgebauten Zustand  (natürlich mit Nahaufnahme vom Gold!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## navpp (2. Februar 2011)

Ich will eins von allen Schrauben vor dem reindrehen, beim reindrehen, beim abreißen, beim aufbohren vom Gwind'... wie ging das Gsatzl nochmal?


----------



## Chicane (2. Februar 2011)

Das Design ist wirklich na ja, aber irgendwo muss man immer Abstriche machen, es sei denn Geld spielt keine Rolle. Weniger ist immer mehr oder wie war das. 

Ich mache eine Fotoserie, 1 Teil = 1 Foto


----------



## Groudon (2. Februar 2011)

sehr schön

ich habe die Woche auch 2 neue Sachen bestellt:

- 90mm F109 weiß
- 680mm Vector Carbon 9° schwarz

Mal sehen, wie es sich an meinem Reaction macht. =)


----------



## Deleted 201159 (2. Februar 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> @mocede
> Einzelteile zu kaufen lohnt natürlich nicht unbedingt, allein schon die Preise der Rahmenkits.



Danke!

- entfernt -


----------



## navpp (2. Februar 2011)

überall in diesem Forum - nur hier nicht!


----------



## acid89 (3. Februar 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Hackt mal alle auf dem armen Lenker rum!  Ist doch passend zur Standrohrfarbe


War auch mein erster Gedanke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (3. Februar 2011)

ausserdem, fuer was gibt's nitroverduennung?


----------



## barbarissima (3. Februar 2011)

Und außerdem: Form (color) follows function


----------



## blutbuche (3. Februar 2011)

..das mit den standrohren hatte ich doch glatt überseh´n ...


----------



## Dämon__ (3. Februar 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Geht das schon als Bike durch?



Sehr schön,fast alles dabei


----------



## schmitzolli (3. Februar 2011)

Hallo Cube-Fahrer,

der Winter war hart und lang. Im Oktober konnte ich bei H&S einen Cube AMS 100 Rahmen günstig erwerben. Dann habe ich begonnen, diesen nach meinen Vorstellungen zu bestücken. Also kam als erstes ein Fox RP 23 an den blanken Rahmen, welchen ich bei Ebay günstig ersteigern konnte. UNd so ging das Ganze weiter. Bin gestern dann fertig geworden und habe jetzt ein "Unikat". Ich bin vorher ein Canyon Hardtail gefahren und bin auf die Erfahrung mit einem Fully gespannt.


----------



## schmitzolli (3. Februar 2011)

Wie bekomme ich die Fotos groß sichtbar dargestellt?


----------



## barbarissima (3. Februar 2011)

Du musst die Fotos in dein Album hochladen, unter dem Bild den BBCode einblenden und dann den Code in der gewünschten Größe in deinen Beitrag kopieren. Bingo


----------



## schland (3. Februar 2011)

Sehr schickes Rad! Reichen dir die Reifen vom Profil her? Hatte auch den Racing Ralph hinten drauf, bereits bei leichter Nässe hat der im Gelände bergauf schon versagt...


----------



## schmitzolli (3. Februar 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Du musst die Fotos in dein Album hochladen, unter dem Bild den BBCode einblenden und dann den Code in der gewünschten Größe in deinen Beitrag kopieren. Bingo



Danke für den Tipp, werde es nochmal einstellen.


----------



## schmitzolli (3. Februar 2011)

schland schrieb:


> Sehr schickes Rad! Reichen dir die Reifen vom Profil her? Hatte auch den Racing Ralph hinten drauf, bereits bei leichter Nässe hat der im Gelände bergauf schon versagt...



Komme mit dem RR eigentlich gut zurecht. Habe diesen im August bei einer Alpenüberquerung ohne Probleme gefahren und das bei ziemlich beschissenem Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (3. Februar 2011)

Sehr schick, custom made ist immer was besonderes.


----------



## linkespurfahrer (3. Februar 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Sehr schick, custom made ist immer was besonderes.



Vor allem, wenn es wie hier optisch und technisch sehr gut gelungen ist..

Allerdings: Der Bowdenzug für die Lock Out Funktion wäre mir persönlich etwas zu lang...Die übrigen Züge könnten auch ein wenig gekürzt werden. -> "Gewichtstuning durch Weglassen!"


----------



## schmitzolli (3. Februar 2011)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> Vor allem, wenn es wie hier optisch und technisch sehr gut gelungen ist..
> 
> Allerdings: Der Bowdenzug für die Lock Out Funktion wäre mir persönlich etwas zu lang...Die übrigen Züge könnten auch ein wenig gekürzt werden. -> "Gewichtstuning durch Weglassen!"



Danke für den Tipp, den Zug für den Lock Out werde ich noch etwas kürzen, die anderen sind aber ok. Ich glaube beim Gewicht kann man die 6 Gramm vernachlässigen.


----------



## xerto (3. Februar 2011)

schmitzolli schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, den Zug für den Lock Out werde ich noch etwas kürzen, die anderen sind aber ok. Ich glaube beim Gewicht kann man die 6 Gramm vernachlässigen.



Nee nee, das sind genau 6,8 g und vielleicht wenn sie stramm sitzen 7,8 g.

Das bedeutet im Marathon nach 65 Km und 1500 HM ungefähr 1,8 sec früher im Ziel.

Im Rodeln sind das Welten.


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (3. Februar 2011)

gehste bissi mehr Trainieren dann schaffste die 7,8g auch ohne Zeitverlust


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (3. Februar 2011)

@Xerto geiles Bike als Avatar


----------



## xerto (3. Februar 2011)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> @Xerto geiles Bike als Avatar



Hübsches Bike..

könnte man doch glatt kopieren  

In China soll das ja eine Ehre sein.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (3. Februar 2011)

Ist auch eine Ehre. Hättest deinen Avatar nicht ändern müssen. Hat jetzt übrigens ein schwarzes Brüderlein bekommen, Bilder folgen nach dem WE. Wetter soll ja super werden.


----------



## xerto (3. Februar 2011)

ist ja fast das gleiche Bike.
Nur ist Dein Bild schöner.

A change it again, now. thanks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2 (3. Februar 2011)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> @Xerto geiles Bike als Avatar



 haste das bild nich letztes jahr schon eingestellt? achja als 16zoller find ichs nicht so schön wie als 20er . aber nicht kommt über ein 09 stereo


----------



## Deleted 201159 (4. Februar 2011)

Mir gefällt das Rad auch voll! Hat was das weiß... solange es geputzt ist 



mi2 schrieb:


> haste das bild nich letztes jahr schon eingestellt?



Aus den Exif Datein des Bildes: _Original Datum/Zeit = 2010:02:27 15:36:04


_


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (4. Februar 2011)

Ja, hatte ich. Ist quasi auf der Jungfernfahrt gemacht worden.


----------



## Vasya-0072007 (4. Februar 2011)

Today at last the nature has pleased with warm weather-1 degrees.
Photos of bad quality, became on a mobile phone...


----------



## Groudon (4. Februar 2011)




----------



## picard2893 (5. Februar 2011)

Mein neues Cube. Leider hab ich die neuen Teile eigentlich für meinen alten weinroten Rahmen gekauft, doch dann stellte man bei der Montage einen Riss am Steuerrohr fest und dann musste ein neuer Rahmen her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (5. Februar 2011)

Vasya-0072007 schrieb:


> Today at last the nature has pleased with warm weather-1 degrees.
> Photos of bad quality, became on a mobile phone...



 Next time in better quality and some environment photos, so perhaps we will list Moscow for the CUBE board meeting 2012 

@picard2893 nette Bremsscheiben und ich finde so lange es nur zwei rottöne sind (Rahmen und Parts) nicht schlimm.
Die Sattelstütze mit dem blau würde mich da schon mehr stören 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## barbarissima (5. Februar 2011)

You find the environment photos in his album 

*@vasya*
Nice bike  Let´s hope, that the spring temperature will last for a while 

*@Picard2893*
WOW* *


----------



## Vasya-0072007 (5. Februar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Next time in better quality and some environment photos, so perhaps we will list Moscow for the CUBE board meeting 2012


ÐÐº, have agreed!


----------



## unocz (5. Februar 2011)

so endlich neue laufräder


----------



## xerto (5. Februar 2011)

Schönes Bike

Eure bikes sehen alle so auber aus, Meins sieht aus als wären seine letzten Minuten angebrochen. Sollte ich es mal reinigen und wieder 5 inuten fahren, ist der alte Zustand wieder hergestllt. 

Have a nice riding at 10 degree und a lot of wind.


----------



## zeKai (5. Februar 2011)

Neue Lenker Vorbau Kombi. Und Ersatzsattel da mein gobi gebrochen ist.


----------



## dani1 (5. Februar 2011)

so hier mal mein Cube 

würd gern die sattelsütze tauschen hat wer nen vorschlag?


----------



## Guerill0 (5. Februar 2011)

dani1 schrieb:


> so hier mal mein Cube
> 
> würd gern die sattelsütze tauschen hat wer nen vorschlag?
> 
> => http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=27860


----------



## horstling (5. Februar 2011)

zeKai schrieb:


>



Boach! Ein Stereo in Herne! Fährste am Gysenberg?


----------



## zeKai (5. Februar 2011)

fahr meist eher hattingen und Umgebung. Alternativ auch mal gerne auf einer Halde in der Umgebung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (5. Februar 2011)

@dani : ..warum willste die stütze denn tauschen ??? sieht doch gut aus .-
wenn doch - ev. ne thomson elite . ist neu teuer !! aber im ebay oder im bikemarkt kriegste sie auch für ca. 30 euro !! greez , k.


----------



## dani1 (5. Februar 2011)

@blutbuche find sie schaut bescheiden aus und schwer ist sie auch. grüße


----------



## Deleted 201159 (5. Februar 2011)

unocz schrieb:


>



Sag mal, wie hasten du die Flaschenhalter angebracht? Ich kenne da nur solche häßlichen Halter die sich um den Rahmen schnallen lasse, was doof aussieht.
Sieht die in den Rahmen geschraubt? Angeklebt?


----------



## barbarissima (5. Februar 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> so endlich neue laufräder


 
Dein Bike sieht perfekt aus mit den neuen LR  Kann mich gar nicht satt sehen 



dani1 schrieb:


> so hier mal mein Cube
> 
> würd gern die sattelsütze tauschen hat wer nen vorschlag?


 
Eine weiße P6 sähe bestimmt super aus  Und für kleines Geld gibt es von Sixpack die Menace in weiß


----------



## mtblukas (5. Februar 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> so endlich neue laufräder



Super Bike gefällt mir voll. Nur die XTR Bremsen sehen nicht so gut aus finde ich.


----------



## buschhase (5. Februar 2011)

mocede schrieb:


> Sag mal, wie hasten du die Flaschenhalter angebracht? Ich kenne da nur solche häßlichen Halter die sich um den Rahmen schnallen lasse, was doof aussieht.
> Sieht die in den Rahmen geschraubt? Angeklebt?



Er wird sie einfach an die dafür vorgesehenen Schrauben/Bohrungen angebracht haben. Davon sollte an sich jedes HT 2 Stellen haben 
Musst du mal nach 2 silbernen(?) Schrauben an deinem Rahmen suchen. Die raus, die mitgeliefertem vom Halter rein.

(Hoffe die Antwort reicht)


----------



## blutbuche (5. Februar 2011)

.....was fährst du denn , wo man was um den rahmen schnallen muss  .... jedes normale mtb hat 2 bohrungen (mind.) für flaschenhalter- ausser viell. downhillern ..


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (5. Februar 2011)

ganz ohne kenn ich auch ned viele, meins hat leider auch nur Platz für 1 Halter.. aber bei mir liegts eher am Rahmen....


----------



## kube (5. Februar 2011)

@mocede Du fährst doch laut Infokasten ein XMS da sollten diese Flaschenhalterschrauben auch dran sein, die hatte ich sogar schon an meinem 93er Marin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (5. Februar 2011)

*viele schöne Würfel zu sehen...

...aber keines so wirklich auf Tour. 

liegt´s am Wetter ???

egal, bei uns hat es nur gut Gewindet... 





aber dafür ham wir ja teuer bezahlte Klamotten, oder...?





schnell noch n Bild und dann ab Richtung Heimat 





so, nun seid Ihr wieder drann...

schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (5. Februar 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> aber dafÃ¼r ham wir ja teuer bezahlte Klamotten, oder...?
> so, nun seid Ihr wieder drann...


 Ja - heute kam sogar endlich noch Åe Hose von Vaude mit Windstopper- Zeugs aus dem WSV von Bike Discount... 
Aber ich muss ja wieder das ganze Wochenende 12 h Schichten malochen. 
Aber dafÃ¼r soll Montag hier der schÃ¶nste Tag (ohne Regen) werden - bestimmt mit angesagten 12Â° C schon wieder zu warm fÃ¼r die Hose...
Ach ja - das wichtigste  fÃ¼r alle Bilder.....und diese schwarz/rot Kombi macht mich immer wieder total an


----------



## OIRAM (5. Februar 2011)

*Hallo Spuri**

Arbeit, Krankeit und Wetter a´la Australien oder USA können wir als Endschuldigung gelten lassen.

Wünsch dann noch ne ruhige Schicht... *


----------



## kubitix (5. Februar 2011)

Also ich war heute zweimal mit dem Bike unterwegs, im Wald muß ich bei dem Wetter auch nicht unbedingt fahren.
Auf den Höhenzügen hier im Odenwald war´s aber auch ganz schön stürmisch, hat mich zweimal so richtig "versetzt".

Die erste Tour ging nach Michelstadt um dort das hier in Empfang zu nehmen.








Die zweite Tour lief dann unter dem Oberbegriff Einstellungs- und Informationsrunde.


----------



## floggel (5. Februar 2011)

Grau und windig war es . Aber für eine kleine Runde hat die Motivation gereicht.

(Achtung: Dreckiges Fahrrad. )


Trails.






Trails mit einer Priese Wurzeln.






Nein, der ist nicht schief. Liegt am Fotograf.






Grau, alles grau...


----------



## FrankDe (5. Februar 2011)

> (Achtung: Dreckiges Fahrrad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ein BIKE darf und muss auch mal dreckig sein. Oder willst etwa einen Schönheitspreis bekommen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2 (5. Februar 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Also ich war heute zweimal mit dem Bike unterwegs, im Wald muß ich bei dem Wetter auch nicht unbedingt fahren.
> Auf den Höhenzügen hier im Odenwald war´s aber auch ganz schön stürmisch, hat mich zweimal so richtig "versetzt".
> 
> Die erste Tour ging nach Michelstadt um dort das hier in Empfang zu nehmen.
> ...



das schönste 2011 stereo leider wls


----------



## floggel (5. Februar 2011)

FrankDe schrieb:


> Ein BIKE darf und muss auch mal dreckig sein. Oder willst etwa einen Schönheitspreis bekommen .



Schon klar, war nicht ganz ernst gemeint. Bei mir sind die Bikes fast immer dreckig, finde das auch nicht störend. Habs nur erwähnt, weil die meisten Bikes hier glänzen als kämen sie gerade aus dem Laden .


----------



## kubitix (5. Februar 2011)

mi2 schrieb:


> das schönste 2011 stereo leider wls



ist mir egal


----------



## OIRAM (5. Februar 2011)

*


floggel schrieb:



			Schon klar, war nicht ganz ernst gemeint. Bei mir sind die Bikes fast immer dreckig, finde das auch nicht störend. Habs nur erwähnt, weil die meisten Bikes hier glänzen als kämen sie gerade aus dem Laden .
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Sauber, dreckig, ist doch egal, viel wichtiger ist doch das Sie raus kommen und anschl. auch mal n Bild mitbringen.

Und darum  für floggel

@  kubitix

2 schöne Stereos 
Möcht meiner  auch eins Kaufen, aber Sie mag nicht, ist mit Ihrer Cityschleuder ausreichend bedient. *


----------



## blutbuche (5. Februar 2011)

..kann keine tour bilder machen - lieg mit fieber und husten auf der couch rum ...


----------



## OIRAM (5. Februar 2011)

*@ blutbuche

Krankheit ist auch ne entschuldigung für´s nich Biken 

nee im ernst, Gute Besserung 

*


----------



## kubitix (5. Februar 2011)

hi kati,

es gibt Sachen die braucht kein Mensch, aber besser jetzt hinter sich gebracht und den Rest vom Jahr ruhe. Also Kopf hoch und gute Besserung.


Ihr macht mich jetzt schon ein bizzl stutzig? Wieso WLS, oder für meine gekauft? Darf ich das nicht fahren?


----------



## dusi__ (5. Februar 2011)

das sind määääääääääädchen farben   naja, ich habs auch mit den zwischengrößen. also wenns dir passt isses doch ok


----------



## OIRAM (5. Februar 2011)

*sorry kubitix
sicher darfst auch Du das Bike fahren.
Ich dachte mir nur, da steht doch Dein 2010 Stereo und Du hast das neue ebend für Deine - als  gekauft.
Wenn dem nicht so ist, wünsch ich Dir eben allzeit gute Fahrt mit dem neuen Stereo und eine nicht zu grosse qual bei der Wahl. *


----------



## kubitix (5. Februar 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *sorry kubitix
> sicher darfst auch Du das Bike fahren.
> Ich dachte mir nur, da steht doch Dein 2010 Stereo und Du hast das neue ebend für Deine - als  gekauft.
> Wenn dem nicht so ist, wünsch ich Dir eben allzeit gute Fahrt mit dem neuen Stereo und eine nicht zu grosse qual bei der Wahl. *



Da hast du schon völlig richtig gedacht.

Das WLS gehört "WildWeibchen"




Mama Würfel + Papa Würfel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (5. Februar 2011)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike Kubitix 

Sieht total cool aus und ich bin jetzt schon ein bisschen neidisch auf deine Frau 
Musste gerade so lachen 

 Einem Mann sagen, dass er ein Frauenbike fährt, kommt genau so gut wie eine Frau, die nur etwas mollig ist, fragen im wievielten Monat sie ist


----------



## kube (5. Februar 2011)

Na das nenn ich doch mal ein schönes Team, und Glückwunsch zu einem Partner der so ein schönes Hobby mitmacht, kommt nicht allzu oft vor!!!


----------



## WildWeibchen (5. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin das wilde Weibchen vom kubitix. Seit heute bin ich stolze Besitzerin des schönsten Würfel in unserer Familie. kubitix

In der zweiten Hälfte des vorigen Jahrhundert´s geboren fühle ich mich noch zu höherem berufen. Also, Hundertmorgen ich komme. Eigentlich wollte ich ein KTM.
ELycan (Anmerkung kubitix)

Nagut, ich habe meinem Mann diese Schmach erspart, im Moment!

Hoffentlich wird das Wetter endlich besser, damit wir nun gemeinsam auf Tour gehen können.

WildWeibchen


----------



## kubitix (5. Februar 2011)

kube schrieb:


> Na das nenn ich doch mal ein schönes Team, und Glückwunsch zu einem Partner der so ein schönes Hobby mitmacht, kommt nicht allzu oft vor!!!



Stimmt nicht ganz

Sirrah73, Cortina, Spuri usw..........

allerdings sind wir schon einen Ausnahme, wir sind eigentlich ein "around´a clock Team"


----------



## petersenvtr (5. Februar 2011)

Moin moin aus Hamburg,hier mein geliebtes Fritzz


----------



## kubitix (5. Februar 2011)

Schöne Bilder, ich glaub nach Hamburg muß ich auch mal wieder, da gibt´s allein im Hafen einen Haufen tolle Motive.

Sag mal so teuer sind Reifen ja auch nicht dass du dein Vorderrad ständig schonen mußt.


----------



## petersenvtr (5. Februar 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, ich glaub nach Hamburg muß ich auch mal wieder, da gibt´s allein im Hafen einen Haufen tolle Motive.
> 
> Sag mal so teuer sind Reifen ja auch nicht dass du dein Vorderrad ständig schonen mußt.



Ja wohl war, sag bescheid wenn du in der Nähe bist, gibt lecker Fischbrötchen


----------



## Organspänder (6. Februar 2011)

dani1 schrieb:


> würd gern die sattelsütze tauschen hat wer nen vorschlag?



http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=6066


----------



## dani1 (6. Februar 2011)

Aber ich brauch eine mit setback und die Thomson mit setback schaut furchtbar aus oder nicht?

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (6. Februar 2011)

@dani :stimmt , ich mag auch nur die gerade !

@petersen : ..is da momentan nicht alles überflutet ..??!!!!


----------



## marco_m (6. Februar 2011)

Frühlingswetter genutzt und Hometrails begrüsst !









Trotz Fritzz-Schock-Orange Wild angetroffen 
Wer findets ??





Tauwetter = Fritzz optimal eingesaut 





Gruss Marco


----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..kann keine tour bilder machen - lieg mit fieber und husten auf der couch rum ...


 Gute Besserung - ist aber auch die Seuche da Draußen. 



WildWeibchen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,ich bin das wilde Weibchen vom kubitix.


 Willkommen, willkommen - und allzeit gute Fahrt mit Deinem (zugegeben richtig schicken) Würfel.  
Da freut man sich ja so richtig auf die sicher bald folgenden Fotos Eurer Runden....sobald es endlich Frühling ist. 



kubitix schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht ganz Sirrah73, Cortina, Spuri usw..........allerdings sind wir schon einen Ausnahme, wir sind eigentlich ein "around´a clock Team"


 Naja - die spurin ist mehr so "Gelegenheitsmitfahrerin" - aber immerhin - 
und in dieser Saison will sie auch desöfteren mitkommen, 
sagt sie  - da nimmt sie sich wohl endlich ein Beispiel an den Anderen hier? WildWeibchen leg mal schön vor. 
Und was bitte ist ein "Rund um die Uhr Team" - bin ich nun schon so Begriffsstutzig - oder sind das einfach noch die Auswirkungen des "langen Wochenendes" 

@marco - ich zähle derer drei.... ;-) gut zu erkennen am weißen Achtern, wie man in Hamburg sagen würde. Auch einen lieben Gruß da hoch in den Norden. Nette Bilder!


----------



## blutbuche (6. Februar 2011)

@ spuri : ..danke .. heute bei 20 grad in der sonne waren sicher alle unterwegs - ausser mir . echt zum reihern . aber 30 min . im schleichgang mit den hunden hat mich schon zu schweissausbrüchen und hustenkrämpfen  gebracht .so ein mist .-


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (6. Februar 2011)

mach dir nix draus ich war auch nicht unterwegs, bin bei der Freundin und das Bike ist daheim... von daher auch nix mit fahren.

Is auch ganz schön windig


----------



## kubitix (6. Februar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Und was bitte ist ein "Rund um die Uhr Team"



Naja wir haben das große Glück (andere sehen das vielleicht anders) fast alles zusammen machen zu können. Wir sind also nahezu 24 Stunden / 365 Tage im Jahr zusammen. Wie gesagt nicht jedermanns Sache, wir sind glücklich damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## navpp (6. Februar 2011)

Ein Fenster in den Frühling!


----------



## Deleted 201159 (6. Februar 2011)

Soohooo...

letzte Woche ist auch mein Cube gekommen und ich hab mal ein paar Bilder für euch gemacht.

So sah es neu aus:







Hab dann nochmal die Dämpfer aufpumpen lassen und das Kabel für den Lock out kürzen lassen und war damit heute mal unseren Tagebau vor der Haustüre besuchen - und siehe da, nun mach ich mir ne Platte wie ich das Rad wieder sauber bekomme...


----------



## DaKe (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo

War heute auch mal spielen ............















und nun ist auch schon alles wieder sauber !!

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## buschhase (6. Februar 2011)

Wasserschlauch, Düsenaufsatz (wahlweise einfach den Daumen) und immer druff aufs Bike. Danach gegebenenfalls Kette nachölen und ab inne Garage mit dem Hobel. Mehr ist nur was für bike-Kosmetiker. 

PS: Hattest du nicht nach den Flaschenhaltern gefragt? Die beiden silbernen Schrauben am schrägen Rohr am Rahmen verstecken die dafür vorgesehenen Bohrungen.

Gruß, Nico


----------



## DaKe (6. Februar 2011)

e meinst du mich ???


Daniel


----------



## Deleted 201159 (6. Februar 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Wasserschlauch, Düsenaufsatz (wahlweise einfach den Daumen) und immer druff aufs Bike. Danach gegebenenfalls Kette nachölen und ab inne Garage mit dem Hobel. Mehr ist nur was für bike-Kosmetiker.
> 
> PS: Hattest du nicht nach den Flaschenhaltern gefragt? Die beiden silbernen Schrauben am schrägen Rohr am Rahmen verstecken die dafür vorgesehenen Bohrungen.
> 
> Gruß, Nico



Danke für den Tipp!

Mit dem Kärcher soll man das ja nicht machen weil man da irgendwie den Dreck noch tiefer in die Löcher drückt.

Woran merk ich dass ich die Kette nachölen muss? Zeug habe ich da, genauso für die Federung...

Ich habe heute auch geguckt wo bei mir die Löcher sein sollen und mir schon gedacht, dass die beiden Metallteile dafür sind.. danke! 

@DaKe

Kurzzeitig sah mein Rad auch so aus wie auf deinen Bildern und fand das dann auch nicht mehr lustig.
Treten war nicht mehr machbar, die Schaltung konnte man knicken da diese vor lauter Dreck total unpräzise war, die Kette schliff durch den Dreck usw. Fand ich nicht sehr toll und kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das auch so optimal für die Teile sein soll...


----------



## Herr Frodo (6. Februar 2011)

Na, da haben heute ja einige im Schlamm gespielt...
Waren heute auch draußen. Bilder hab ich aber nur anfangs gemacht, da waren die Räder noch relativ sauber (und leichter ) danach wollte ich die Cam nicht mehr rausholen......

Einem erstaunten Passanten hab ich dann nur gesagt:
Wir holen jetzt alles nach, was wir als Kind nie durften.....









Grüsse
Thommy


----------



## kube (6. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## kubitix (6. Februar 2011)

mocede schrieb:


> Woran merk ich dass ich die Kette nachölen muss? Zeug habe ich da, genauso für die Federung...



Jedesmal wenn die Kette mit größeren Wassermengen in Berührung gekommen ist, also nach Regenfahrt oder WaschiWaschi, Kette säubern, trocknen und einölen. Die Kette dankt es mit verlängerter Lebensdauer.

Hier kannst du mal hinklicken, vielleicht von Interesse:

http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/MTB_workshop.htm


----------



## DaKe (6. Februar 2011)

mocede schrieb:


> @DaKe
> 
> Kurzzeitig sah mein Rad auch so aus wie auf deinen Bildern und fand das dann auch nicht mehr lustig.
> Treten war nicht mehr machbar, die Schaltung konnte man knicken da diese vor lauter Dreck total unpräzise war, die Kette schliff durch den Dreck usw. Fand ich nicht sehr toll und kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das auch so optimal für die Teile sein soll...



Ja so war es bei mir auch 2x ich hatte echt einen Hals ! Aber was will man machen !! Irgendwie müssen wir ja wieder nach Hause ?

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crush-er (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Mein Würfel hat ne neue (alte) Gabel spendiert bekommen.


----------



## m.rr (6. Februar 2011)

*posier* 





*GRUMMEL* 





 und wech 

EDIT: ...heute Abend war Antriebs-Komplettreinigung angesagt


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. Februar 2011)

Gudde Zusammen ,

was für ein herrlicher Tag . Der hat ja nur förmlich nach 'ner Spritztour gerufen .





Zunächst ging es erstmal unterhalb der Hohen Kanzel Richtung Niederseelbach. Hier hat es ganz schön das Holz zerschlagen. Vormals flüssige Abfahrten sind zunehmend trailiger geworden .




Irgendwann und Irgendwo spuckte uns der Trail wieder aus. Was hier aussieht wie der Luftschutzbunker des Heimatlichen Schützenvereins "Wilder Flinte 98"  ist der Not- und Evakuierungsausgang des ICE Tunnels bei Niedernhausen.




Na, weiter ging es über Niederseelbach und Oberseelbach Richtung Dasbach.




Von da aus immer runner Richtung Idstein. Schade ... die Grillhütte ist noch zu. Im Sommer kann man hier immer mal was abstauben.




Schöne Trails und die Sonne strahlt ... da lacht auch die Frau Gemahlin.




Jetzt aber ab nach Idstein ... 



... wer hat denn da diesen braunen Strich quer über den Rücken gepinselt ? Waren die Trails etwas dreckig ? 

Posen auf dem Marktplatz .




Haben wir nicht eine schöne kleine Innenstadt ?




Ehm ... Knick in der Optik ? Nein, das ist einfach so schief.




Bei soviel Fahren und Sightseeing ... wird man durstig und hungrig . Also auf ins Brauhaus.




Mit schönem Blick auf's Idsteiner Schloss.




Bei leckerem Spundekäs.




Irgendwann geht aber auch der schönste Biketag zu Ende und es muss Richtung Heimat gehen.




Ich hoffe ihr hattet auch alle einen schönene Tag.
@Kati: Dir und allen Erkälteten wünsche ich gute Besserung

Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## fatz (6. Februar 2011)

mocede schrieb:


> Mit dem Kärcher soll man das ja nicht machen weil man da irgendwie den Dreck noch tiefer in die Löcher drückt.


das ist kompletter quatsch mit sosse. ich mach meine kette seit jahren nach fast jeder tour mit
meinem minikaercher marke praktiker sauber. so lebt sie 500km laenger als wenn sie
dreckig bleibt. sagt zumindest meine kettenlehre. wo du den dreck reindruecken kannst 
kannst ihn auch rausdruecken und das oel laeuft da sowieso rein. was mit hochdruckreiniger 
gefaehrdet ist, sind einzig die lager. da sollte man gut aufpassen.


> Woran merk ich dass ich die Kette nachölen muss? Zeug habe ich da, genauso für die Federung...


wenn sie erkennbar nimmer oelig ist, spaetestens wenn sie geraeusche macht.
und ganz sicher nachm kaerchern


----------



## multiMonochrom (6. Februar 2011)

Liebe Cube-Gemeinde,

ich muß ein Geständnis ablegen, denn ich habe gesündigt 

Ich habe heute nicht der Waldeslust gefröhnt, sondern mich auf dem Glatten Asphalt der sonntäglich-freien Straße getummelt 

Mal im Ernst, heute war einfach mal wieder das RR (Cube Litening) dran.

Über die viel zu gut gestreuten Radwege gings schnell hinaus aus der Stadt.







Dann endlich richtig viel Platz zum Gas geben






Die Erkenntnis des Tages: ein neuer Radcomputer muß her!






Wenn es doch nur immer so aussehen würde....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. Februar 2011)

multiMonochrom schrieb:


> Liebe Cube-Gemeinde, ich muß ein Geständnis ablegen, denn ich habe gesündigt







 Gräme Dich nicht länger, Du bekennendes Mitglied der hiesigen Würflergemeinde. Der liebe Herrgott sieht eh alles - und dank Deiner Fotos sehen wir es nun auch. 
Auch wenn ein RR hier wie ein verirrtes Schaf am MTM- Himmel anmutet, zählt doch in diesen wettertechnisch kargen Zeiten Einzig und Allein der pure Wille zur Fortbewegung mit dem Würfel.  
Und Dir wird eben so vergeben werden, wie den wenigen Treibern vor Dir, die ihren Würfel mit der Saat des Teufels (Schlamm + Matsch) bis zur Unkenntlichkeit befleckten......denn alle Schuld und jedes Bike kann man bekantlich auch wieder "reinwaschen".......und eine gute Fotostory ist der beste Anfang dafür. Amen.


----------



## Deleted 201159 (6. Februar 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Zunächst ging es erstmal unterhalb der Hohen Kanzel Richtung Niederseelbach. Hier hat es ganz schön das Holz zerschlagen. Vormals flüssige Abfahrten sind zunehmend trailiger geworden .



Schöne Fotostory! Gefällt mir gut!
Schick fande ich die kleinen Mini-Brezel auf dem Teller deiner Freundin im Eis (oder was das war). 

Ich habe immer etwas bedenken dass ich mir bei solch vielen Geäst die Reifen oder den Schlauch zersteche oder anderweitig beschädige... 

Quark oder sollte man da doch ein wenig aufpassen?


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. Februar 2011)

mocede schrieb:


> Schöne Fotostory! Gefällt mir gut!
> Schick fande ich die kleinen Mini-Brezel auf dem Teller deiner Freundin im Eis (oder was das war).



Hallo Mocede  Besten Dank für das Lob. 

Meine Frau fragte aber sofort "Welche Freundin ?!?" Also psssst, das nächste mal etwas leiser fragen. Die Brezeln steckten übrigens im Spundekäs. Das ist so ne Art Frischkäse ... wobei Spundeeis gibt es noch nicht ... mmmh ... moment mal www.patentamt.de 




mocede schrieb:


> Ich habe immer etwas bedenken dass ich mir bei solch vielen Geäst die Reifen oder den Schlauch zersteche oder anderweitig beschädige...
> 
> Quark oder sollte man da doch ein wenig aufpassen?



Na, da passiert eigentlich nichts. Halt einfach darauf achten, dass man nicht mit voller Wucht in große Astsplitter fährt.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Cortina (6. Februar 2011)

*


kubitix schrieb:



			Stimmt nicht ganz

Sirrah73, Cortina, Spuri usw..........

allerdings sind wir schon einen Ausnahme, wir sind eigentlich ein "around´a clock Team"
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Richtig und bei dem Wetter war heute nicht an Schnee zu denken, sorry Ostwandlager 

Ne lustige Truppe waren wir heute




Es ging durch die Weinberge rund um Susegana




ständig bergauf.... 




...und bergab




Spuri, kuck mal 




Und wie es sich für die Italiener gehört, waren wir alle danach natürlich ordentlich in einem Agriturismo essen 

@kubitix  schönes Stereo von Deiner besseren Hälfte!

Grüße
Guido*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (6. Februar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Traumhaft  (also die Gegend & Fahrrad ... Du natürlich auch Guido)


----------



## horstling (6. Februar 2011)

mocede schrieb:


> Ich habe immer etwas bedenken dass ich mir bei solch vielen Geäst die Reifen oder den Schlauch zersteche oder anderweitig beschädige...
> 
> Quark oder sollte man da doch ein wenig aufpassen?



Quark! Vermeiden lässt sich das nicht, es sei denn, du wechselst die Sportart-


----------



## Cortina (6. Februar 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Traumhaft  (also die Gegend & Fahrrad ... Du natürlich )



Danke Dir 

Leider gabs bei uns heute kein Eis  und der Rally Streifen von Deiner Freundin  (ups sorry Tina) ist 1A


----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. Februar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Spuri, kuck mal *
> *
> 
> *


 + Neid! 

Nach Eschenhahn: Grüße von der spurin (die mit der lila-macke)....das Shirt von Tina ist gekauft


----------



## kubitix (6. Februar 2011)

Die Bilder, die heute wieder präsentiert werden, machen so richtig Vorfreude auf den Frühling, dauert ja nicht mehr so lange. Idstein ist ja quasi ums Eck, das Brauhaus dort scheint einen Besuch wert zu sein. Mit dem Flair einer kleinen italienischen Winzervilla kann auch das schiefe Haus mithalten. Trotzdem muß ich sagen Guido hat´s schon gut getroffen. Das Pferd steht allerdings da wie eine Bergziege.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (6. Februar 2011)

Mein 2009er Stero hat ein Brüderchen bekommen. Wie versprochen hier die Bilder.
Da war es noch sauber:



Da nicht mehr so ganz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vasya-0072007 (6. Februar 2011)

Ich sehe niemand auf den Fotografien hat keinen Schnee schon... Und in meinen Rändern der Immer noch russische Winter und die Temperatur "-2"


----------



## Cortina (6. Februar 2011)

Vasya-0072007 schrieb:


> Ich sehe niemand auf den Fotografien hat keinen Schnee schon... Und in meinen Rändern der Immer noch russische Winter und die Temperatur "-2"



OK, our bike locations are just a little bit more south  but -2 are "warm" for your location for this period


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. Februar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Nach Eschenhahn: GrÃ¼Ãe von der spurin (die mit der lila-macke)....das Shirt von Tina ist gekauft



 

GrÃ¼Ãe zurÃ¼ck an Spurin ... und hier zum stÃ¶bern: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/damen-langarmtrikot-silverline-374584/aid:442726

Gibt es in FroschfÃ¶tzchengrÃ¼n (Spuri, das ist doch was fÃ¼r dich ) und in Lila 
Und schau mal http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/damen-trikot-tecnical-arts-398404/aid:398408 fÃ¼r den Sommer ist auch gleich gut reduziert.

@Vasya: We had so much snow in december, that thgis was enough for the whole winter. Last weekend we had also low temperatures (-8 Â°C) but were lucky do have no snow. At least it is cool to see that you are still biking although by having all the snow. By the way: Nice Stereo you are shooing over the russian steppe ;-)

 aus Eschenhahn & ÐÐ¾Ð±ÑÐ¾Ð¹ Ð½Ð¾ÑÐ¸


----------



## linkespurfahrer (6. Februar 2011)

Man man man, hattet Ihr es gut. Meiner Einer wurde die Nacht zum letzten Freitag plötzlich von nem grippalen Infekt überrascht. Zum Glück ist dieser die Nacht zum Sonntag, also heute, wieder abgeklungen. Was mir blieb war heute eine 2,5h Trainingssession auf dem Cycletrainer und der Blick nach draußen. 

@Joerg: Als wäre man dabei gewesen. Sehr schöne Photo-Story!

@multiMonochrom: Ja, so ein Rennrad wäre was feines. Irgendwann lege ich mir auch eines zu. Zum richtig Kilometer machen ist das besser und auf den Kilometer gerechnet sicherlich auch günstiger*

Was mir dieses Wochenende noch blieb waren neue Einträge in meinem Blog. Zwar technischer Natur, aber ich hatte meinen Spass. Seht einfach mal vorbei (Link in der Sigantur). 

Viele Grüße von Stefan

P.S.: *ich bin BWLer


----------



## Firstkiller (7. Februar 2011)

Am Samstag mal an der Donau entlang ! Die Quali ist nicht so toll, ist nur ne Handycam.


----------



## derAndre (7. Februar 2011)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Mein 2009er Stero hat ein Brüderchen bekommen....



Du hast drei AMS, zwei Stereo und noch ein paar andere? Verdammte Axt Du musst aber viel fahren um all Deinen Frauen gerecht zu werden


----------



## wiesi991 (7. Februar 2011)

wenn ich eure dreckigen bikes so sehe darf meins noch etwas drinnen bleiben 

daher erinnerung an den sommer


----------



## multiMonochrom (7. Februar 2011)

Hey Stefan,
in so ein RR kann man aber auch einiges an Geld investieren. Aber du hast schon recht, der Verschleiß ist bei weitem nicht so schlimm...

Meine Liebe (und damit auch mein Geld  ) gilt aber weiterhin dem AMS


----------



## Groudon (7. Februar 2011)

neue Lenkzentrale: 

Syntace F109 weiß
Syntace Vector Carbon


----------



## icube (7. Februar 2011)

so mein stereo hat ein kleines facelift bekommen 
vorbau: syntace superforce 70 mm
schaltwerk: sram x0 redwin
schalthebel: sram x9 white edition
umwerfer: shimpanso xt (garantiefall) 
federgabel:  dt swiss exm 150 2011
das schaltwerk passt leider von der farbe nicht 100 % aber is ja auch zum fahren da und nicht zum anschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (7. Februar 2011)

*Heute waren wir wieder fleißig 

Los ging es in Farra Di Soligo durch die Weinberge

Schön bergauf




Terrasse mit Aussicht




Ago in Action




Heute war Kirchentag 




Für meinen Geschmack ist die Uhr ETWAS zu groß




Wenn schon kein Trail da ist...




...und weil wir so fleißig waren gabs danach auch ne Belohnung vom Grill 




Grüße
Guido*


----------



## Beorn (7. Februar 2011)

Nicht genug, dass bei dir so unverschämt gutes Wetter ist, nein, du hast auch immer Bilder von unverschämt leckerem Essen dabei!

Ich geh abendessen.


----------



## zeKai (7. Februar 2011)

Heute war wirklich ein super Wetterchen!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Februar 2011)

@linkespurfahrer = Gute Besserung! 



Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Und schau mal http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/damen-trikot-tecnical-arts-398404/aid:398408 für den Sommer ist auch gleich gut reduziert.


 Schau mal jetzt - ausverkauft....und rate mal warum 
1x zum Valetinstag....ahnt die gute aber noch nicht.  Danke an Euch.




Cortina schrieb:


> Terrasse mit Aussicht


 Da darf man aber keine Akrophobie haben. Super Bilder, Super Wetter, Super Story...



zeKai schrieb:


> ..Heute war wirklich ein super Wetterchen!


 8° - heftiger Ostwind & keine Sonne, ich sollte wohl langsam Auswandern.  
Aber immerhin war es (kalt) windig genug um die neue Hose zu testen. Ergenis der Testfahrt heute: Klamotten  - Gegend und Wetter eher


----------



## OIRAM (7. Februar 2011)

*endlich mal wieder richtig was los hier ...

Tolle Bilder habt Ihr gepostet...

Ich...





war heut auch wieder auf Tour





mit meinem Würfel..





hoch, über die für mich, fremde Stadt





bei gutem Wetter





war ich hier nicht allein...





doch dann, auf dem Rückweg...





der tausch, Bike gegen Auto war schon klar...
konnt´ ich mich nicht entscheiden...den, den...





oder doch besser den ... ???





ach neeee, ich nem halben Jahr würd ich da eh nich´ mehr rein passen... also, ab nach Hause.





schöne Grüsse aus...





Mario
*


----------



## kubitix (7. Februar 2011)

Einen schönen guten Abend, dann will ich uns auch mal einreihen.

Heute Morgen, endlich mal bei schönem Wetter, Aufbruch zur Hausrunde mit ganz viel Vorfreude.





Vorfreude auf eine weitere kleine Runde mit "WildWeibchen", ich sollte es mit ihr aber etwas langsamer angehen lassen. Das verlängerte Rückgrat und einige andere empfindsamen Körperstellen müssen sich ans neue Sportgerät erst noch gewöhnen. Die ersten Höhenmeter hat es gestern und heute auch schon gegeben.





Also ich sach mal so, dass Stereo passt ihr.

Das praktische ist jetzt auch, dass ich nicht immer mit Fernauslöser und Gorillapod rumhantieren muß.





Nagut manchmal doch


----------



## Sirrah73 (7. Februar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Schau mal jetzt - ausverkauft....und rate mal warum


----------



## jacky60314 (8. Februar 2011)

Hallo Liebe Cube Gemeinde.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Ich auf der suche nach dem hier:





Nicht das Komplette Rad sondern nur den Rahmen, in der Farbe.
Habe schon Stunden im Internet verbracht, ohne Ergebnis.
Falls jemand einen Rahmen hat in der größe 18",oder weiß woher ich ihn her bekommen könnte würde mich das sehr freuen.
Einfach PN an mich.
Danke


----------



## Cortina (8. Februar 2011)

@Mario  für das Windmühlenbild 
Die Spielzeuge sind ja ganz nett aber wo packst Du da Dein Stereo rein 

@WildWeibchen  schönes Stereo 

@kubitix lass es mit "WildWeibchen" langsam angehen, Ago protestiert auch manchmal.....aber nur wenn es zu steil bergab geht 

Weiß eigentlich jemand wo Beuze ist? Schon lange nichts mehr "gesehen" von Ihm. *B E U Z E E E E E E*

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## idworker (8. Februar 2011)

Cortina;7998562Weiß eigentlich jemand wo Beuze ist? Schon lange nichts mehr "gesehen" von Ihm. [B schrieb:
			
		

> B E U Z E E E E E E[/B]
> 
> Grüße
> Guido




der liegt auf Malle und lässt sich die Sonne auf den Bauch scheinen....


----------



## wiesi991 (8. Februar 2011)

@icube - was ein hammerteil!!!


----------



## fatz (8. Februar 2011)

@spuri:
nur weil's mir grad auffaellt: ist bei dir eigenlich immer irgendwas ueberschwemmt? auf deinen
bildern seh ich immer wasser. bei uns liegt ja im moment auch viel wasser rum, aber das gibt
sich wenn's schmilzt. 
im sommer hat's bei euch doch sicher endsviel moscitos.


----------



## zeKai (8. Februar 2011)

Das mit dem Hochwasser sieht man auch bei uns noch an einigen stellen. Vor allem wenn auf Radwegen Muscheln liegen. Erst letzten Sonntag nach einer tour hat sich nen Kollege damit seinem ersten Plattfuß 2011 eingehandelt  (tubeless ist auch hier von Vorteil)


----------



## horstling (8. Februar 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *
> war ich hier nicht allein...
> 
> 
> ...




Schöne Story.  Ist das das Kamener Kreuz ?


----------



## OIRAM (8. Februar 2011)

*@ horstling + @ all

Danke, das es gefällt.
Ich versuch immer n kleines Motto für die Tour zu finden.
Es soll ja auch hier, den einen oder anderen, ein wenig Ansprechen.
Das mit dem Kamener Kreuz ist ne ganz nette Idee, vielleicht kann ich da ja mal schaun, ob man drum rum kommt.
Das auf m Bild ist übrigens die Osthalde in Ahlen.
Mein Dank gilt dem unbekannten BULLS - Biker, der mir den richtigen Weg, zum Fuss der Halde, gezeigt hat.
Und oben auf der Halde, den CUBE AMS - Biker, mit seinen edlen Crank Brothers Cobalt LRS, welcher mir ne nette Abfahrt gezeigt hat.
Schöne Grüsse, Mario
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (8. Februar 2011)

....ich beneide euch so , um das sonnige we - und eure touren . schöne bilder !!!!!!!


----------



## General-Lee (8. Februar 2011)

Tja, diese helle Scheibe am Himmel (wie heißt das Ding gleich noch) hat sich hier auch schon recht lange nicht mehr blicken lassen... 

Egal, so lange es halbswegs trocken bleibt. 

Und gestern war's dann endlich soweit, diese....  helle Scheibe war wieder am Himmel!
Also raus mit dem Hobel und rein in die Pampa! 









Hat leider nicht für mehr Bilder gereicht, da mich die Lithium Ionen verlassen haben.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Februar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> @spuri:
> nur weil's mir grad auffaellt: ist bei dir eigenlich immer irgendwas ueberschwemmt?......im sommer hat's bei euch doch sicher endsviel moscitos.


 Ist eigentlich ein Problem seit dem vorigem Frühjahr. Nach dem sogenannten Frühjahrshochwasser - welches jedes Jahr nach dem Tauwetter kommt, ging das Wasser nicht mehr weg. Sonst trocknet es einfach wieder ab bzw. versickert. Durch den nassen Sommer letztes Jahr hat es immer reichlich Nachschub gegeben - bis der gesamte Boden komplett gesättigt war. Seitdem kann das Wasser nicht mehr versickern und die bisherige Witterung lies auch nicht ausreichend verdunsten. Im Oderbruch 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oderbruch
ist die Lage mittlerweile in der Tat nicht mehr komisch. 
Felder sind Seen, Keller sind voll usw. 
Das Bruch liegt tiefer als die Wasserlinie der Oder - somit kann das Wasser nicht von Natur aus dorthin abfliessen. Und die ständigen aktuellen Niederschläge (auch in Form des letzten Schnees) verschärfen das Problem nun immer wieder......
http://www.moz.de/themen/hochwasser/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/281602/ 
Da das aber irgendwie ein neues Problem zu sein scheint - zumindest seit ich in Frankfurt (O) wohne (seit 1968 ) kenne ich das so krass nicht - kann ich noch nicht sagen, ob wir nun von den Mücken zerfressen werden....


----------



## horstling (8. Februar 2011)

Au Weia!
 Da sauf ich lieber anders ab!

Z. B. am Danzturm in Iserlohn....






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Prost!


----------



## kubitix (8. Februar 2011)

Hallöchen zusammen,

das schöne Wetter muß man ja nutzen, wer weiß wie lange das noch anhält. Also haben wir heute Mittag die Räder hinten auf´s Auto gepackt und sind für eine kleine "Seerunde" zum Marbach-Stausee gefahren.





Passend zur "Diskussion" über die Wassermassen im Oderbruch,

ursprünglich wurde der Marbach-Stausee für den Hochwasserschutz angelegt. Der Marbach hat ein relativ großes Einzugsgebiet, die Abflußkapaziät der Mümling ist aber begrenzt. So kam es früher vorallem nach der Schneeschmelze regelmäßig zu Überschwemmungen. Der Stausee dient aber auch als Speicher für ein kleines Wasserkraftwerk und wird als Naherholungsgebiet genutzt. An seinem südlichen Ufer befindet sich ein Jugendzeltplatz. Er hat bei Vollstau ein Fläche von ca. 49ha und ist damit das größte Stillgewässer des Odenwaldes (bleibt aber trotzdem eine "Pfütze").

Einen Terassenblick können wir heute auch bieten.





Eh "WildWeibchen" ein Würfel kann fast alles, aber schwimmen kann er nicht!





Heute gings das erste mal ein bizzl steiler nuff und kein mecker


----------



## Dämon__ (8. Februar 2011)

Ja so ein neues Bike motiviert.


----------



## Cortina (8. Februar 2011)

@kubitix  ...mit was für einer Kamera fotografierst Du?

Grüße
Guido


----------



## OIRAM (8. Februar 2011)

*@ horstling

coole Bilder, wird am Danzturm, Iserlohner Pils verkauft, oder hast Du immer n Glas und ne Flasche dabei ? 

@ General-Lee

sehr schönes Bike, schade das Dich die Lithium Ionen verlassen haben. 

@ kubitix

Schöne Tourenbilder, habt ja auch super Wetter gehabt. 

Bei meiner kurzen Tour war es heut etwas technischer als sonst...





mit ner tollen Streckenführung...





nach wie vor, Steinig...





und echt Steil...





am Ende gab´s dann noch nen schönen Sonnenuntergang...





und noch n paar Bilder auf dem Heimweg...





kann mich nicht entscheiden, darum noch das hier...





schönen Abend noch, Gruss, Mario

*


----------



## OIRAM (8. Februar 2011)

*@ Cortina

 schöne Touren - Bilder 

aber: entweder steht die große Turm - Uhr, oder in Deiner Camera ist die Zeit nicht richtig Eingestellt. 

*


----------



## Vincy (8. Februar 2011)

jacky60314 schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Cube Gemeinde.
> Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
> Ich auf der suche nach dem hier:
> 
> ...


 



Das ist ein Reaction Modelljahr 2008.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (8. Februar 2011)

@Mario

wieder sehr schöne Aufnahmen, gerade die Sonnenuntergangsbilder animieren dazu dieses Motiv auch mal wieder umzusetzen

@Guido
mit Spiegelreflexkameras eines japanischen Herstellers, gibt dazu leider nur noch wenige nicht japanische Alternativen. Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren von Canon auf Nikon gewechselt, da Nikon glücklicherweise nie das Bajonett verändert hat ist es dabei geblieben. Irgendwann ist ein Objektivpark da, denn man nicht mehr so einfach umstellt. Ein Gehäuse tauscht man eher mal aus, aber gute Linsen summieren sich auf und da ist man m.E. irgendwann mal auf einen Kamerahersteller festgelegt. Zumal nach meiner zugegeben nicht maßgeblichen Meinung sowieso die Linse das entscheidende Kriterium in der Technikkette ist.

Ein Teil der Aufnahmen ist mit einer Nikon P7000 gemacht, ich wollte noch was Kompaktes für die Trikottasche, man muß ja nicht immer mit Rucksack durch die Gegend fahren.


----------



## maggo86 (8. Februar 2011)

nabend.....cubi bekam heute auch wieder auslauf endl alle teile da : 
-neue schuhe
-neuer lenker
-neuer vorbau
-neue kassette
-neue kette

gewichtsersparnis laut teileliste 388g-----> 8 vorm komma ich komme!!!und man bedenke in der 20" variante!!!









grüße maggo


----------



## mi2 (9. Februar 2011)

lass mich bitte der erste sein der  dich auf den falsch montierten spacer hinweißt . sonst natürlich ein geiler pornoracer


----------



## jacky60314 (9. Februar 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Das ist ein Reaction Modelljahr 2008.


Ich weiß......
Ich finde es halt sehr schön


----------



## jacky60314 (9. Februar 2011)

mi2 schrieb:


> lass mich bitte der erste sein der  dich auf den falsch montierten spacer hinweißt . sonst natürlich ein geiler pornoracer


Der Knopp vom Tacho ist auch Flöten
Schönes Bike


----------



## Cortina (9. Februar 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


>


Der Schatten im Vodergrund, hattest Du noch die Sonnenblende drauf? 
Der eingebaute Blitz der D80 sollte die 18mm eigentlich ausleuchten.

Außerderm lebe ich bei 20 Grad schon in der Sommerzeit daher ist es bei mir 14.59 

@kubitix Hab auch die D80 auch wegen der Linsen, sehe das genau so wie Du. Wenn man sich außerdem mal an das Handling gewohnt hat, sind fast alle Nikon gleich.
Die Bilder sind gut scharf, nicht schlecht für die P7000, vorausgesetzt Du hast nicht nachgeholfen.
Hab meist die IXUS am Rucksackgurt hängen, die Nikon nehme ich zum Biken selten mit. Sehe den Vorteil der DSLR nur wenn Du RAW fotografierst und dann am PC Hand anlegst.



jacky60314 schrieb:


> Der Knopp vom Tacho ist auch Flöten
> Schönes Bike


Gewichtsersparnis 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## General-Lee (9. Februar 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *
> @ General-Lee
> 
> sehr schönes Bike, schade das Dich die Lithium Ionen verlassen haben.
> ...



Danke! Deins aber auch, besonders die Felgen! 

Du kannst mir glauben, den Ionen habe ich später noch ne Standpauke gehalten!


----------



## General-Lee (9. Februar 2011)

Boahr Cortina!!!

Sag mal, bist du nur noch in Urlaubernesien oder einfach nur mit einer überaus vorteilhaften Wohngegend für Touren aller Art gesegnet? 
Also deine Touren sind echt beneidenswert! 

Die einzige Herrausforderung, die ich vor der Tür habe, ist eine Abraumhalde von RWE.


----------



## motorsportfreak (9. Februar 2011)

@oiram,

welche Satteltasche ist das??

gruss von einem mit ner verstellbaren Stütze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (9. Februar 2011)

*Hallo Guido
Nein ist keine Sonnenblende drauf, dass ist ein goßes Reisezoomobjektiv, Tamron 18-270mm.
Ich weiß, sieht nicht so doll aus, war aber auch nicht geplant, so späht noch unterwegs zu sein.
Das ist der Kompromiss, ohne Aufsteckblitz.
Übrigens, die Uhrzeiten aus den Exif-Dateien, hier im Forum, stimmen nicht immer mit der realen Auslösezeit der Camera überein. 

@ motorsportfreak

Das auf den letzten Bildern ist diese hier:
http://www.topeak.de/products/Bags/SurvivalToolWedgePack
Die Sattelstützenschlaufe hab ich abgeschnitten, und sie hält trotzdem super.
Immer dann, wenn ich ohne Rucksack, oder mit Rucksack und großer Camera unterwegs bin.
Sonst gibt´s die auch noch ohne Notwerkzeug, in klein.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## dusi__ (9. Februar 2011)

@all schöne bilder!

@ Oiram:
 die satteltasche muss weg! meiner meinung nach, sind´s nur unnütze 480gr zusätzliches gewicht.

morgen kommt was neues für die bilder-kasse fürs forum


----------



## blutbuche (9. Februar 2011)

hihi - ein satteltaschenmuffel ...


----------



## Cortina (9. Februar 2011)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Sag mal, bist du nur noch in Urlaubernesien oder einfach nur mit einer überaus vorteilhaften Wohngegend für Touren aller Art gesegnet?
> Also deine Touren sind echt beneidenswert!



*Danke Dir.

Sagen wir mal so, ich habe einen "Job" den ich mit dem Hobby gut verbinden kann.
Außerdem bin ich recht schnell mitten in den Dolomiten und wohne aber im Flachland in dem es jetzt schon um die 20 Grad hat und da kommen die Touren durch die Prosecco Region gerade recht.

So wie heute gings erst ganz gemütlich...




...zum Sightseeing...




...bis zum ersten Trail...




...der dann richtig gut wurde...




...und fast alle ihren Spaß hatten 




Grüße
Guido*


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (9. Februar 2011)

die Bilder machen Lust auf Trails fahren


----------



## kubitix (9. Februar 2011)

hi Guido,

super Aufnahmen , da kann man sich beim Betrachten zurücklehnen und ein ganz kleines bizzl teilhaben. Aber nicht mit Proseco , lieber Macallan.

Ich war heute mal wieder alleine unterwegs, WildWeibchen war mit einer Freundin auf Shopping-Tour, der "Schaden" hält sich aber in Grenzen. Frei nach dem Motto: "Nur gucken nicht kaufen".

Von zuhause Richtung Neukirchner Höhe, die hab ich heute links liegen lassen und bin Richtung Meßbach RimDiDim gefahren.

Oberhalb von Meßbach hat man einen schönen Blick auf Schloß Lichtenberg.




dann durch den Wald immer schön bergauf zum Gipfel, Fotostop inbegriffen




100 Meter unterhalb des Gipfels stößt man auf die Ruinen des ehemaligen "Odenwaldhauses", Einzelheiten erspar ich mir, wenn jemand interesse hat hier ein Link http://www.schroebel.net/FischbachtalODW/html/rimdidim.html




Etwas oberhalb beginnt der ökumenische Pilgerweg St. Jost




Ich hab dann noch einen bewachten Parkplatz für Würfelaner gefunden.




Auf dem Heimweg dann



und das nach dem ich mich schon 250 Meter vorher durch das Unterholz kämpfen mußte, also Augen zu und durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (9. Februar 2011)

*Hallo Guido

Tolle Bilder von Deiner "Arbeits-Tour"  
Echt ne schöne Gegend, keine Verkehrszeichen, Strommasten, Mülltonnen und sonst irgend ein Scheiß der irgendwo rumliegt. 
Da macht das Biken noch mal soviel Spaß. 

@ dusi

Hast auch n cooles Bike. 
Ne schwarze oder weiße Kurbel währen Perfekt. 
So einfach weg mit der Satteltasche is nich, bin was Platten angeht, irgendwie immer mit ganz vorn dabei. 
Und wie schon beschrieben, gibt´s die auch noch in klein, je nach dem, was ich vorhab und alles mitnehm.
Bin ständig auf der suche nach schöneren Lösungen.

Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## OIRAM (9. Februar 2011)

*@ kubitix

Gott sei Dank, war der Parkplatzwächter angekettet, sonst hättest ja nich die Tollen Bilder einstellen können. 

Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## blutbuche (9. Februar 2011)

@kubitix : im rimdidim war ich als schüler mal ... laaang ist´s her


----------



## Strampelaffe (9. Februar 2011)

Guten Abend zusammen !

Am Sonntag habe ich mich dann auch zum ersten Mal mit dem Rad auf den Weg gemacht. Und weil es so schön war, habe ich am Montag per Überstundenabbau auch noch gleich das gute Wetter genutzt.
Ein paar Eindrücke habe ich auch mitgebracht, auch wenn weder die Bilder noch deren Motive mit einigen hier überwältigend schönen Fotots mithalten können.

















Schönen Abend noch und Gruß,
Jochen


----------



## Cortina (9. Februar 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Von zuhause Richtung Neukirchner Höhe, die hab ich heute links liegen lassen und bin Richtung Meßbach RimDiDim gefahren.



Danke, aber bis ich mal raus hatte was der RimDiDim ist 

http://www.schroebel.net/FischbachtalODW/html/messbach.html


Dein Löwe erinnert mich an heute als plötzlich an einem Agriturismo am Weg ein riesengroßer schwarzer Hund bellend auf uns zugerannt kam 

Ja ja weiß schon, der will nur spielen 

@Jochen, ich finde Dein Stereo und Deine Bilder können sehr gut mithalten 


Grüße
Guido


----------



## kubitix (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo Jochen,

wieso dein Stereo ist doch auch ein schönes Motiv. Im letzten Bild kommt die Stimmung eigentlich auch ganz gut rüber nur reißt dir der Himmel völlig aus. Vielleicht erlaubst du mir einen Tip, in solchen Situation lieber etwas unterbelichten, Tiefen lassen sich besser "retten" wie Lichter.


----------



## Strampelaffe (9. Februar 2011)

@Cortina: Vielen Dank, aber allein die Tatsache, dass ich extra Urlaub machen muss, um überhaupt mit dem Rad weg zu kommen, kann einfach nicht gegen deine Verknüpfung aus Hobby und Beruf und erst recht nicht gegen dein Jagdrevier anstinken. Bin immer wieder neidisch, wenn ich deine Bilder sehe. 

@kubitix: Auch dir vielen Dank, besonders für den Tipp mit der Belichtung. Muss dazu gestehen, dass ich von Fotografieren eigentlich keine Ahnung habe und einfach nur auf den Auslöser drücke. Was letztlich die Kamera damit macht und was dabei heraus kommt, sehe ich dann meist erst zu Hause. Die Kamera habe ich aber auch noch nicht sehr lange, und ich sollte wohl mal etwas damit experimentieren. Ist aber auch wirklich keine High-End Kamera.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> im rimdidim war ich als schüler mal ... laaang ist´s her


 und ein wenig gepesert...oder rumgekokelt........ naja - ich sag´s keinem....trotzdem schade um so ein Gemäuer. Historisches ist mein drittes Steckenpferd. Ich beneide Euch Alle um die Gegend, die Touren, das Wetter. Und danke für die Fotos.  
Und Beuze fährt jetzt ein japanisches Markenrad.......und kann daher leider nicht mehr hier posten. So nun ist es raus.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Februar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Und Beuze fährt jetzt ein japanisches Markenrad.......und kann daher leider nicht mehr hier posten. So nun ist es raus.


 Hat er sich schon gemeldet - um die Sache zu dementieren... Nein. Gut, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter.....wir sollten seinen Bäcker aufsuchen.....da verliert sich die Spur! Und ja, die Sache war frei erfunden und entbehrt jeglicher Grundlage.


----------



## Deleted 201159 (10. Februar 2011)

Sehr geile Bilder hier Leute! Danke dafür!

Ich steh irgendwie voll auf das selbstgebastelte AMS von oben! 

@kubitix und Cortina

P7000? Ich glaube ihr meint die D7000 welche erst neu auf den Mark gekommen ist vor wenigen Monaten. Die Kamera ist echt top!

Ich selber habe die D90 und möchte diese nicht mit mir rumschleppen, da ich glaube heulen oder schreien müsste wenn die mir kaputt geht.
Ich gucken mich gerade nach einer Coolpix 8000 oder gar 81000 um, da ich was kompaktes haben möchte für unterwegs.
Einen Rucksack habe ich nicht und da ist was kleines sehr praktisch für die Satteltasche.

Für mich sieht es auch so aus als ob das Bajonett noch auf der Linse ist, da dieser Schatten wirft oder du nur einfach eine lange Linse dran hast. ;-) Auf jeden Fall knipst du mit dem systeminternen Blitz ;-) 

Ich mag Nikon 

Ich muss unbedingt auch mal ein paar Bilder machen, aber meine D90 nehm ich nicht mit... sehr schöne Bilder hier im Thread! ;-)

Es soll in meiner Gegend zumindest wieder kälter werden, was mir den Spaß am biken etwas nimmt.. wollte morgen doch wieder raus.. na mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (10. Februar 2011)

*wo ist Beuze! *


----------



## Cortina (10. Februar 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *wo ist Beuze! *



Der ist auf Malle ich hatte hier auch schon gefragt



mocede schrieb:


> @kubitix und Cortina
> 
> P7000? Ich glaube ihr meint die D7000 welche erst neu auf den Mark gekommen ist vor wenigen Monaten. Die Kamera ist echt top!



Hi mocede,

kubitix meinte schon die Coolpix P7000:

Zitat:"Ein Teil der Aufnahmen ist mit einer Nikon P7000 gemacht, ich wollte noch was Kompaktes für die Trikottasche, man muß ja nicht immer mit Rucksack durch die Gegend fahren."

Grüße
Guido


----------



## kubitix (10. Februar 2011)

Moin mocede,

wie Guido schon angemerkt hat hab ich als Kompakte eine P 7000





Die D-SLR die du meinst ist die D 700 eine Kleinbild - Vollformat Kamera. Eines der Kriterien für die P 7000 war die Möglichkeit mit dem RAW Format arbeiten zu können. Mein Workflow ist komplett auf dieses Format ausgerichtet.

Stefan


----------



## LittleBoomer (10. Februar 2011)

zum Thema Satteltaschen:
Also ich habe auch ne große Unter-Satteltasche und ziehe diese bei kurzen und dann auch meißt gelände-lastigeren Touren dem Rucksack vor. Denn ein Rucksack bietet ordentliches Verletzungspotenzial bei einem Sturz. Eine Satteltasche nicht.

Bei langen Touren komme ich natürlich nicht umhin einen Rucksack mitzunehmen.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## andi_tool (10. Februar 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Moin mocede,
> 
> wie Guido schon angemerkt hat hab ich als Kompakte eine P 7000
> 
> ...



Hallo Stefan,
es gibt sowohl eine D700 als auch eine D7000 bei Nikon.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## fatz (10. Februar 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Denn ein Rucksack bietet ordentliches Verletzungspotenzial bei einem Sturz.


wie kommst denn jetzt darauf? 
ich war jedesmal, wenn ich irgendwo reingeknallt bin, froh was auf dem 
ruecken zu haben. der naechste bikerucksack hat definitiv einen integrierten
protector.


----------



## cnoc (10. Februar 2011)

Hier mein CUBE


----------



## Tintera (10. Februar 2011)

@cnoc

 wenn das mal gut geht...


----------



## maggo86 (10. Februar 2011)

mi2 schrieb:


> lass mich bitte der erste sein der  dich auf den falsch montierten spacer hinweißt . sonst natürlich ein geiler pornoracer



nein!!!mist ich wusste doch irgendetwas sieht da komisch aus.....hm egal mit genug dreck siehts e keiner^^

tacho nun ja sagen wirs mal so von sigma gibts keinen mehr die teile sind der letzte dreck....meiner zeigt seit kauf an "batterie leer" un von einmal runterfallen geht alles ab an dem....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (10. Februar 2011)

cnoc schrieb:


> Hier mein CUBE



Optisch gefällt mir die Kreuzung aus 09er Norco Saquatsch und Cube Aim durchaus gut. 

Aaaaaaaber:
- Der Lenkwinkel wird dir keinen Spaß machen
- Bei häufigerem Droppen kannst du erst deinen Steuersatz und danach deine Zähne suchen

Ich würd dem Teil max. ne 120er Gabel reindrücken. Alles andere macht eigentlich keinen Sinn, bzw. nicht wirklich ungefährlich.


----------



## Beorn (10. Februar 2011)

Um den Lenkwinkel muss er sich nur dann Sorgen mache, wenn er es nicht etwas laufruhiger haben will. Frage ist nur, ob der Rahmen lange genug hält, dass er es auch erspüren kann, obs im zusagt oder nicht.

Ich hab mal informel für mein LTD Rahmen nachgefragt, wie viel Federweg vom Hersteller rein von der Stabilität her durchgeht: 100mm. Nicht mal was mit 120mm machbar (will ich trotzdem mal versuchen).

Ich würds so extrem nicht umbaun, sonst tuts irgendwann weh!


----------



## cnoc (10. Februar 2011)

Ja es ist schön ein wenig Extrem Die Bomber Gabel.

Ein Laden Besitzer meinte auch zu mir ich hätte das Härteste CUBE AIM ^_^

Habe die NORCO Teile Günstig bekommen

werde bald auf SLX Komplett umrüsten 


Guerill0

da muss ich wohl erst ein mal mit Leben.
beim Bunny Hop sowie beim Stoppie gibt es keine Probleme 


MfG cnoc


----------



## blutbuche (10. Februar 2011)

...aber der rahmen ist wirklich nicht dafür ausgelegt - das kann ins auge geh´n . posen is schön , aber die gabel is too much - ich würds nicht machen .....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Februar 2011)

Wozu war der Cube Talk doch gleich noch da 
Nur weil der Beuze wie im "Werner-Film" mit Schweißerbrille & ohne Schlaf an den Schrauben dreht - müsst Ihr das doch nicht gleich soooo ausnutzen. 

Heute 4° und halbwegs windstill - Nachmittags soll es regnen. Also noch schnell mal ´ne kleinere Tour eingeschoben vor der Nachtschicht.
Richtung Lebus und da zu den Oderhängen



Meine Freunde vom "Wiesenhof" waren auch an der frischen Luft



Noch ein Blick zur Oder - und ab nach Hause...Sachen packen für Arbeit.... .... immerhin war´s kurz aber schön.


----------



## General-Lee (10. Februar 2011)

cnoc schrieb:


> da muss ich wohl erst ein mal mit Leben.
> beim Bunny Hop sowie beim Stoppie gibt es keine Probleme
> 
> 
> MfG cnoc



Du weißt aber schon, dass dein Rahmen nicht 3 Tage vor seinem strukturellen Versagen eine Rundmail rausschickt, so nach dem Motto: "Wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass ich dir in Kürze um die Ohren fliege!" 
Also die Kombi ist wirklich grenzwertig. 
Aber ist natürlich deine Sache.
Btw, hast du eine Zähne-Zusatzversicherung? 


@spurhalter:
Kann es sein, dass du mit deinem stets auf Hochglanz polierten AMS in die "Kagge" gefahren bist (Bild 2 - vorderer Reifen)? 

Hoffentlich vergisst Beuze nicht auch den Simmering einzubauen! Sonst läuft dat Ding nich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Februar 2011)

General-Lee schrieb:


> @spurhalter:
> Kann es sein, dass du mit deinem stets auf Hochglanz polierten AMS in die "Kagge" gefahren bist (Bild 2 - vorderer Reifen)?


 
Ja, vorne und hinten das Gleiche.....habe ich dann später gemerkt. 
Was soll´s - bringt ja Glück.  Lieber Reifen voll mit Kagge - als ´ne kleine Magge....oder so. Gut gesehen - aber dem Forum entgeht eh nichts.


----------



## idworker (10. Februar 2011)

*......in Stellvertretung für unseren lieben Beuze.

Von Bärbel hört man auch nichts, scheint sie ist mit Beuze unterwegs*

VLG vom Bodensee
Uwe


----------



## General-Lee (10. Februar 2011)

Ich schiebe noch schnell ein paar Fotos nach, damit mich die Bilderpolizei nicht erwischt... 

Ein wenig am See chillen...












Hier war mal ne vollständige Brücke:


----------



## Cortina (10. Februar 2011)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Ich schiebe noch schnell ein paar Fotos nach, damit mich die Bilderpolizei nicht erwischt...



 sag mal, das ist doch ein 20" Rahmen und bei dem Sattelauszug hast Du aber auch schon ganz schön lange Hachsen 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## General-Lee (10. Februar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> sag mal, das ist doch ein 20" Rahmen und bei dem Sattelauszug hast Du aber auch schon ganz schön lange Hachsen
> 
> Grüße
> Guido



Stimmt, ist ein 20" und ich habe ne 89er Schrittlänge.
Der Auszug ist bei 12 auf der Skala glaube ich. Müsste ne 350mm Stütze sein. Ist eigentlich noch genug Reserve. 

Wie weit ist die denn bei dir draußen?

Btw, das ist der "Tourenmodus"!
Im Gelände wandert die schon deutlich nach unten...


----------



## dusi__ (10. Februar 2011)

Was Neues für 2011 

Was zu  Gabeln , was zum Bluten und was zum Sau rauslassen. Die Saison kann starten 

Der Alte LRS kommt die Tage auch wieder dran


----------



## General-Lee (10. Februar 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> Was Neues für 2011
> 
> Was zu  Gabeln , was zum Bluten und was zum Sau rauslassen. Die Saison kann starten
> 
> Der Alte LRS kommt die Tage auch wieder dran



Im Vergleich zu der RöckSchöck wird dir die Fox tatsächlich viel mehr Freude machen! 
Ist doch immer wieder schön, wenn man was Neues zu basteln hat, oder? 
Los, bau's ein!


----------



## dusi__ (10. Februar 2011)

mir fehlen die umbau sets für meinen alten LRS  kommt erst nächste woche. brauche allerdings noch nen AVID Elixir 203mm Adapter für die Fox. Jemand ne ahnung welchen man da genau braucht?


----------



## Cortina (10. Februar 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> Was Neues für 2011





@General-Lee genau wie Du, 89er Schritt und die P6 Carbon auf 10 rausgezogen aber achtung die hat ne andere Nummerierung ist ne 450er gewesen 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## General-Lee (10. Februar 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> mir fehlen die umbau sets für meinen alten LRS  kommt erst nächste woche. brauche allerdings noch nen AVID Elixir 203mm Adapter für die Fox. Jemand ne ahnung welchen man da genau braucht?



Da kann ich dir leider nicht weiter helfen, aber wo wir schon mal dabei sind:
weiß zufällig jemand, ob man die oberen Einstellknöpfe der Fox Talas auch in rot oder scharz bekommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## General-Lee (10. Februar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> @General-Lee genau wie Du, 89er Schritt und die P6 Carbon auf 10 rausgezogen aber achtung die hat ne andere Nummerierung ist ne 450er gewesen
> 
> Grüße
> Guido



Hmmmm..... ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher mit den 350mm.... verwechsle das gerade mit meinem Reaction, glaube ich... ich schaue mal eben nach. Zum Glück parkt mein CUBE direkt hinter meinem Schreibtisch. 

Edit sagt: Ne, ist in der Tat ne 350er wovon noch 130mm im Rahmen verschwinden auf Stufe 12.

Echt ne 450er??? Da ist aber einer auf Nummer sicher gegangen, oder?
Oder braucht man die Reserve bei Carbon?! Kenn mich da nicht aus.


----------



## fatz (10. Februar 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> brauche allerdings noch nen AVID Elixir 203mm Adapter für die Fox. Jemand ne ahnung welchen man da genau braucht?


pm auf pm 203mm. wenn du nicht eine neue scheibengroesse nimmst sollt's passen


----------



## dusi__ (10. Februar 2011)

pm auf pm 203? ich hab "nur" noch nen PM 180 glaube ich.

Ne Fox hat doch ne PM oder? dann hätte das ja auch so passen müssen.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Februar 2011)

Letzte Aufforderung: Macht Euch mit so etwas endlich in den Laberfred!!!! oder versüsst das Ganze mit ein paar Fotos!


----------



## Cortina (10. Februar 2011)

Edit sagt bin im Cube Talk

Grüße
Guido


----------



## horstling (10. Februar 2011)

Jau Mann! Der Beuze kriegt uns echt am A....., wenn er wiederkommt!

Hier ein paar Bilder von Heute:

Mein Pausenplatz.






[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Und die verschlammte Waldautobahn (hinten) .






[/URL][/IMG]

Grüße vom Horstling.


----------



## blutbuche (10. Februar 2011)

..das mit dem  "achtung b- polizei" is schon ´n bisschen lächerlich ... macht euch ma locker !!!  schöne bilder !!!!! kann immer noch keine besteuern , rüsselpest hält mich noch fest in den krallen ...


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (10. Februar 2011)

2X Cube


----------



## unot (10. Februar 2011)

wollte mal mein Stereo 2008 vorstellen - mit Sram 2x10 und XX-Umwerfer (bei der Zuführung musste ich ein wenig Phantasie aufbringen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horstling (10. Februar 2011)

Hmmm.  Warum steht bei mir immer


----------



## kubitix (10. Februar 2011)

Hollariduudiööööööööööööö,

also ich bin ganz Locker.

@kati
probier mal schwitzen auf fremder Haut, vielleicht hilft´s ja, oder du kriegst einen Leidenspartner.

@horstling
du weißt aber, es ist nicht erlaubt Holz aus dem Wald mitzunehmen. Also immer schön am Pausenplatz liegen lassen.

@General-Lee
so gefällt mir der LRS, ohne Bapperl und mit schwarzen Speichen wäre der auch was für meins.

@andi-tool
rischtisch, an die D7000 hab ich nicht gedacht.

Heute auch nochmal RimDiDim und Kaiserturm, die Runde aber andersrum wie gestern. Man(n) will den Trail ja auch mal runter fahren und nicht nur rauf.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ....rüsselpest hält mich noch fest in den krallen ...


  Rüpelpest trifft es da wohl eher  Uns hier so anzumeckern......
Wir sind doch locker - und eigentlich ist es mir auch Wurscht, wie viele Beiträge ohne Foto zwischen denen mit Foto sind. 
Nur wenn es in einen reinen Dialog ausartet und/oder nur technische Details seitenlang besprochen werden....nervt es mich halt schon, wenn mich das Thema nicht interssiert. Sorry.  
Und Du sagst doch selbst immer - alles muss dann raus. 
Außerdem muss auf einen freiwilligen Bilderpolizisten (der das nicht hauptamtlich und nicht gewählt betreibt) ja niemand hören.

Daher großes Danke an cortina & alle Bilderposter - die das ganze hier wieder "aufgewertet" haben. 
Und Du, liebe Kati, sieh zu das Du endlich fit wirst und auch wieder Fotos machen kannst.  Gute Besserung....

@horstling - vielleicht weil wir das interne Album nutzen? Wie machst Du das?


----------



## Guerill0 (10. Februar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Nur wenn es in einen reinen Dialog ausartet und/oder nur technische Details seitenlang besprochen werden....nervt es mich halt schon, wenn mich das Thema nicht interssiert. Sorry.
> Und Du sagst doch selbst immer - alles muss dann raus.
> Außerdem muss auf einen freiwilligen Bilderpolizisten (der das nicht hauptamtlich und nicht gewählt betreibt) ja niemand hören.



Nen *SEITENLANGEN* Dialog kann ich irgendwie beim besten Willen nicht feststellen. 
Im Sinne der Nächstenliebe ist es doch nur gut, dass dem Jungen die Risiken von "Aim vs. 160er Gabel" nahegelegt werden 

Aber um wieder on Topic zu sein auch noch ein Bild vor der geplanten Minimal-Pimp-Aktion


----------



## horstling (10. Februar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> :
> 
> @horstling - vielleicht weil wir das interne Album nutzen? Wie machst Du das?



Ich lade auch alles erst in das interne Album und kopiere dann den BB-Code.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Februar 2011)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Nen *SEITENLANGEN* Dialog kann ich irgendwie beim besten Willen nicht feststellen.
> Im Sinne der Nächstenliebe ist es doch nur gut, dass dem Jungen die Risiken von "Aim vs. 160er Gabel" nahegelegt werden


Naja - den konnten wir ja auch dank cortina dann noch abwenden......und was die Nächstenliebe betrifft - da hast Du sicher Recht  Aber auch das geht im Cube Talk...lasst es gut sein....soll doch der Beuze den Sch....job endlich wieder machen. Ich bin dem Druck nicht gewachsen. 



horstling schrieb:


> Ich lade auch alles erst in das interne Album und kopiere dann den BB-Code.


Mhmm - mache ich auch noch mal mit Altbestand....ja, weiss nicht, sehe da auch keine Möglichkeit (selbst versehentlich) so ein IMG zu erzeugen. Bin überfragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (10. Februar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> ....soll doch der Beuze den Sch....job endlich wieder machen. Ich bin dem Druck nicht gewachsen.



Hi Spuri,

ist doch ok so, mußt ja deswegen nicht gleich ins Wasser gehen. Wenn doch, der Würfel bleibt draussen, achja poste mir dann bitte als PN noch den Standort von deinem AMS


----------



## horstling (10. Februar 2011)

Seltsam, das


----------



## OIRAM (10. Februar 2011)

*Hi Spuri

Wie, Du bist dem Druck nicht gewachsen,Du machst den Job doch ganz gut.
Immerhin bist Du der "Messias", zu dem ich Dich mal gekrönt habe.
Also, las Dich nicht so hängen und sag, was immer Du zu sagen hast.  

Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## wiesi991 (10. Februar 2011)

ehm was macht der ghost-hinterbau an dem schönen ams?
mal abgesehn davon passt fatal bert hinten und nobby dick vorne nicht so ganz


----------



## OIRAM (10. Februar 2011)

*Nie unter kriegen lassen, bei mir bleibt die Satteltasche und die vielen Aufkleber, insbesondere die auf den Felgen, ja auch drauf. 
Ich find´s Geil, jetzt erst recht...





*


----------



## horstling (10. Februar 2011)

wiesi991 schrieb:


> ehm was macht der ghost-hinterbau an dem schönen ams?
> mal abgesehn davon passt fatal bert hinten und nobby dick vorne nicht so ganz



Hatte ich alles noch im Keller liegen. Man kann ja nicht alles wegwerfen!

( Hätte ich jetzt gesagt, wenn ich Euch für doof halten würde. Nee, war nur so ne Spielerei aus vergessenem Anlass. )


----------



## wiesi991 (10. Februar 2011)

achso - dann muss ich sagen gut gemacht 

dasses nicht offtopic ist nochmal ein altes bild:


----------



## kubitix (10. Februar 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Nie unter kriegen lassen, bei mir bleibt die Satteltasche und die vielen Aufkleber, insbesondere die auf den Felgen, ja auch drauf.
> Ich find´s Geil, jetzt erst recht...*



Mario, ist doch auch gut so. Meine Satteltasche bleibt auch. Den V-Two finde ich auch super, allerdings mit weißen Speichen geht für mich gar nicht. Mit schwarzen Speichen und Babberln ist´s noch ok, aber ohne find ich´s perfekt. Ist aber meine ganz persönliche Meinung, ich würde z.B. die Labels vom Rahmen nicht ändern.

Das kann, darf und soll jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich finde Vielfalt toll und Kreativ, in allen Lebensbereichen.

@Guerill0

Bergab bringt das vielleicht was, aber wie sind deine Erfahrungen bergauf


----------



## Schelle (10. Februar 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Nie unter kriegen lassen, bei mir bleibt die Satteltasche und die vielen Aufkleber, insbesondere die auf den Felgen, ja auch drauf.
> Ich find´s Geil, jetzt erst recht...
> *





Bei mir bleiben die Aufkleber auch auf den V-Two - mir gefällts...und die Satteltasche nach Bedarf...


----------



## pommgreif (10. Februar 2011)

hallo !

ich bin neu hier und dachte mir ick meld mir auch ma zu wort . 
wollt ma fragen ob die meisten hier selber am bike schrauben , also selber aufbauen oder sich einfach nen fertiges bike nur kaufen .

hab an euren bildern gesehen dat ihr ja fast nur fertige bikes habt .

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (10. Februar 2011)

Ähm ja...
1.) dieser Thread passt da wohl besser => http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=497198
2.) Es gibt eben diverse Marken (Ghost, Cube, Marin, Centurion/Merida,...) die eher auf "Komplettaufbau" ausgerichtet sind und für die Individualistenfraktion gibts ja auch mehr als genug Auswahlmöglichkeiten. Das es mehr selbst aufgebaute Nicolais, Intenses und Alutechs als Cubes gibt, liegt nunmal in der Natur der Sache. 

Nichtsdestotrotz gibt es vor allem bei Stereos und Fritzzen ziemlich viel interessant aufgebaute "Custom-Stangenware"


----------



## pommgreif (10. Februar 2011)

ick fahre zwar nur ein cube attention , aber nicht mehr orginal . ein bekannter hat seine garage zur fahrradwerkstatt , mit allem wat man an werkzeug braucht , umgebaut . dort hab ick mein cube fast komplett umgebaut . leider weis ick nich wie man hier fotos postet . hab nun ne komplette 27-gang xt-schaltung , xtr-scheibenbremse mit 180 mm xt-bremsscheiben und nen selle italia gel sattel dran . fehlt nur noch die neue recon-gabel , der neue lenker , die neue sattelstange und der neue vorbau in weis . unter fotos is mein bike zu sehen .


----------



## General-Lee (11. Februar 2011)

...


----------



## General-Lee (11. Februar 2011)

pommgreif schrieb:


> hallo !
> 
> ich bin neu hier und dachte mir ick meld mir auch ma zu wort .
> wollt ma fragen ob die meisten hier selber am bike schrauben , also  selber aufbauen oder sich einfach nen fertiges bike nur kaufen .
> ...




Also selber schrauben ist PFLICHT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




An mein CUBE lasse ich nur Wasser und meine Flossen!

Ne mal Spaß beiseite, mir macht das werkeln am bike fast genauso viel  Freude, wie das Fahren selbst und man weiß vor allem, dass ES vernünftig  (gewisses handwerkliches Geschick vorausgesetzt!) gemacht ist.

Und was die "Stangenware" angeht... man kann durch Komponententausch  sein bike schon sehr gut - auch im Nachhinein - individualisieren. Und  da hast du hier im Fred doch schon ein paar nette Beispiele...




pommgreif schrieb:


> ick fahre zwar nur ein cube attention , aber  nicht mehr orginal . ein bekannter hat seine garage zur fahrradwerkstatt  , mit allem wat man an werkzeug braucht , umgebaut . dort hab ick mein  cube fast komplett umgebaut . leider weis ick nich wie man hier fotos  postet . hab nun ne komplette 27-gang xt-schaltung , xtr-scheibenbremse  mit 180 mm xt-bremsscheiben und nen selle italia gel sattel dran . fehlt  nur noch die neue recon-gabel , der neue lenker , die neue sattelstange  und der neue vorbau in weis . unter fotos is mein bike zu sehen  .



Und bei dem was du da alles änderst und noch ändern willst.... wäre es da nicht sinnvoller gewesen, direkt das bike von Grund auf selber zu bauen??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rahmen-Kits gibt's auch für CUBE?!

Fotos kannst du übrigens einstellen, in dem du unter dem Bild "BBCode ein-/ausblenden" wählst und dann am besten den Code für "großes Bild" kopierst und hier im Fred einfügst. Fäddisch!


So, und nun wieder Bilder posten, sonst gibt's wieder Ärger von unserer stellv. Bilderpolizei. ;-)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/831643


----------



## wildermarkus (11. Februar 2011)

Nicht meins
Ist von nem Freund,noch bei besser Wetter.






Gruß


----------



## hannes_rides (11. Februar 2011)

Hier mal eins von meinem custom '08er Stereo The One 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Änderungen:
TFTuned RS Lyrik Coil U-Turn
PUSH Tuned Fox RP23
203er Scheibe am VR 

Fährt sich einfach genial


----------



## kubitix (11. Februar 2011)

naja Selbstzusammenbau trifft´s doch wohl am ehesten. Schließlich ist der Unterschied zum Bike von der Stange dass man die Komponenten einzeln kauft und das Bike selbst montiert. Oder sitzt hier irgendwer mit ein paar Stangen Rahmenrohr zuhaus und schweißt sich seinen Rahmen selbst?

Mein Reaction hat auch mal so ausgesehen





ist dann halt auch "Selbstaufbau" oder neudeutsch "Customized"


----------



## blutbuche (11. Februar 2011)

@pommes : ..am schönsten ist der ständer -echt custom made und individuell - nicht so ´ne olle stangenware ...


----------



## General-Lee (11. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @pommes : ..am schönsten ist der ständer -echt custom made und individuell - nicht so ´ne olle stangenware ...





Ich wollt's nicht sagen... 


Und kubitix hat schon recht! Der Begriff "custom" wird von einigen ein wenig überbewertet bzw. falsch interpretiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (11. Februar 2011)

Jones687 schrieb:


> Hier mal eins von meinem custom '08er Stereo The One





Stereo mit Lyrik is einfach


----------



## pommgreif (11. Februar 2011)

das is et . 3000 km in 4 monaten nun schon damit runter gefahren .


----------



## zeKai (11. Februar 2011)

Das thema lyrik in einem stereo ging mir auch schon mal durch den Kopf. Es haben ja schon einige und es scheint auch problemlos zu gehen aber was sagt Cube eigentlich dazu?


----------



## Beorn (11. Februar 2011)

Ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber irgendwie ist das ein wenig unstimmig. XTR Bremsen, XT Geraffel, aber billiger Rahmen und Gabel und Straßenreifen!

Such dir nen passenden schicken, leichten, Rahmen mit entsprechender Gabel, dann wird das.


----------



## General-Lee (11. Februar 2011)

Beorn schrieb:


> Ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber irgendwie ist das ein wenig unstimmig. XTR Bremsen, XT Geraffel, aber billiger Rahmen und Gabel und Straßenreifen!
> 
> Such dir nen passenden schicken, leichten, Rahmen mit entsprechender Gabel, dann wird das.



Der Rahmen geht doch in Ordnung? Klar es gibt leichtere...
Aber die Komponentenwahl ist schon ziemlich konfus! 

Aber wenn's gefällt und er damit zu recht kommt...


----------



## Beorn (11. Februar 2011)

Konfus ist eine sehr passende Beschreibung. Darum sprach auch von einem leichteren Rahmen, da die Teile ja bereits eher leichte sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommgreif (11. Februar 2011)

ick fahr mit dem rad auch jeden tag zur arbeit , daher die 3000 km in 4 monaten . ick brauch teile die wat halten und leider verdiene ick nich viel . also muss ick nen kompromiss finden . und ne andere gabel kommt noch . ne recon .


----------



## Chris_2012 (11. Februar 2011)

...


----------



## General-Lee (11. Februar 2011)

pommgreif schrieb:


> ick fahr mit dem rad auch jeden tag zur arbeit , daher die 3000 km in 4 monaten . ick brauch teile die wat halten und leider verdiene ick nich viel . also muss ick nen kompromiss finden . und ne andere gabel kommt noch . ne recon .



Und gerade weil du nicht viel Geld hast:
"_Und bei dem was du da alles änderst und noch ändern willst.... wäre es  da nicht sinnvoller gewesen, direkt das bike von Grund auf selber zu  bauen??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rahmen-Kits gibt's auch für CUBE?!_"

Ist ja nicht bös' gemeint: aber du schraubst halt sehr hochwertige Komponenten an einen relativ "billigen" Rahmen. Das ist, als würdest du 19" Felgen mit 255er Breite an einen Fiat Panda schrauben! Macht einfach nicht richtig Sinn!
Zumal musst du die alten Teile erst verschachern oder wat weiß ich, was du damit machst...

Die günstigste Art ein bike aufzubauen ist das wahrlich nicht!


@ Chris_2012: nicht unbedingt meine Farbe, aber ansonsten schickes "Gähräd"!


----------



## navpp (11. Februar 2011)

Oft weiß man zu Beginn einfach nicht was einen stört. Ich hab auch nicht damit gerechnet bei meinem Stereo fast direkt in neue Laufräder und Bremsscheiben investieren zu müssen.


----------



## BIKESTARR (11. Februar 2011)

Jetzt cube kaufen?


----------



## buschhase (11. Februar 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Jetzt cube kaufen?



Die Antwort ist zu jedem Zeitpunkt: ja!


----------



## General-Lee (11. Februar 2011)

navpp schrieb:


> Oft weiß man zu Beginn einfach nicht was einen stört. Ich hab auch nicht damit gerechnet bei meinem Stereo fast direkt in neue Laufräder und Bremsscheiben investieren zu müssen.



Das sind aber auch "nur" 2 Komponenten... 
Na lassen wir das jetzt ...

Der Beuze wird uns sowas von .... 

Schnell.... wir brauchen Bildeeeeeeeeerrrrrr..........


----------



## wurzelhoppser (11. Februar 2011)

Na dann mal ein Bildchen ,nach umbau slx auf Zweifach.



Grüsse aus dem Pott.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. Februar 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Hi Spuri, poste mir dann bitte als PN noch den Standort von deinem AMS


  Steht im sogenannten "Todes-Moor" Von dort ist noch nie jemand zurück gekommen. Außer mir. 




OIRAM schrieb:


> Hi Spuri ...Also, las Dich nicht so hängen und sag, was immer Du zu sagen hast.


  Yapp. Abgemacht.



General-Lee schrieb:


> Also selber schrauben ist PFLICHT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Naja- ich fahre lieber. Aber ich glaube auch nicht, dass Michael Schumacher auch nur 1 Schraube an seinem Arbeitsgerät anfasst. Ich will auch nur biken. Aber wenn ich´s könnte - würde ich es bestimmt auch gerne machen.  So bleibt es bei dem Nötistgen. Sonst gute Einstellung - der Bilderanteil ist 

Und auch Kati scheint genesen....und kann sich über Ständer- & und Stangenware erfreuen.  Na bitte - nur das Wetter 

@chris - ja, Teilemäßig ist das AMS CC eine sehr gute Option - leider ist die Farbe auch nicht so mein Ding, Fand das Weiß im Vorjahr glaube ich war´s etwas besser. Aber dennoch - eine Überlegung ist es allemal wert - wenn man lange Freude haben will. Dir viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Guerill0 (11. Februar 2011)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Na dann mal ein Bildchen ,nach umbau slx auf Zweifach.
> 
> 
> 
> Grüsse aus dem Pott.



Jetzt noch nen schicken schwarzen Bash hin und dann is das aber sowas von


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_2012 (11. Februar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> @chris - ja, Teilemäßig ist das AMS CC eine sehr gute Option - leider ist die Farbe auch nicht so mein Ding, Fand das Weiß im Vorjahr glaube ich war´s etwas besser. Aber dennoch - eine Überlegung ist es allemal wert - wenn man lange Freude haben will. Dir viel Spaß damit.



Das Cube AMS 100 CC ist P/L-mäßig schon richtig gut und relativ leicht dazu. Farbe ist immer Geschmacksache würde ich sagen, unter Tageslicht sieht die Farbkombi aber echt geil aus IMHO, ich mags halt lieber dezent und könnte bspw. mit der kunterbunten Cube-Team Lackierung garnichts anfangen. 

Lassen sich die Felgenaufkleber auch mit montierten Reifen entfernen? Hätte auch gerne so schön "saubere" schwarze Felgen wie bei dem Stereo!
Was nehmt ihr zum ablösen der Aufkleber?


Gruß

Chris


----------



## Tintera (11. Februar 2011)

@Chris_2012

mit Heißluft oder Föhn erwärmen und langsam abziehen...


----------



## kubitix (11. Februar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Steht im sogenannten "Todes-Moor" Von dort ist noch nie jemand zurück gekommen. Außer mir.



Das ist doch da wo der böse Hund wohnt, der seit Jahrhunderten dem Oberhaupt deiner Familie nachstellt oder? Hast du da keine Angst?


----------



## Landus (11. Februar 2011)

Soo, dann will ich hier auch mal mein Würfelchen zeigen. Nach ein paar kleinen Umbaumaßnamen sieht es jetzt so aus:

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/833734]
	

[/URL]


----------



## pommgreif (12. Februar 2011)

da ihr solche , für mich teuren räder fahrt , da wollt ick ma fragen ob ihr auch andere strecken als die auf den bildern gezeigten fahrt ? weil , um ehrlich zu sein , solche fahre ich mit meinen billigen rahmen und der noch serienmäßigen gabel , auch . für richtiges gelände fahr ick zu nen bekannten und nehm sein intense m9 , weil ick da nich mit meinen rad rein brauch .


----------



## blutbuche (12. Februar 2011)

willst du uns zutrollen ?


----------



## OIRAM (12. Februar 2011)

*


pommgreif schrieb:



			da ihr solche , für mich teuren räder fahrt , da wollt ick ma fragen ob ihr auch andere strecken als die auf den bildern gezeigten fahrt ? weil , um ehrlich zu sein , solche fahre ich mit meinen billigen rahmen und der noch serienmäßigen gabel , auch . für richtiges gelände fahr ick zu nen bekannten und nehm sein intense m9 , weil ick da nich mit meinen rad rein brauch .
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Hi, ick sach ma kleener zu Dir, wa... ick denk mir mal, das de noch nich ganz so alt bist, wie die meisten hier.
Du schreibst selbst, das Du unsere Bikes für recht teuer hälst, und wir schreiben Dir im Gegenzug, das der Rahmen, im Verhältniss zu den Komponenten, vielleicht etwas unter dimensioniert ist.
Ob die hiesigen Mitglieder Ihr Bike adequat Einsetzen, ich denke viele schon.
In abhängigkeit vom Alter, können und dem was man so vor der Tür für Möglichkeiten hat
Und anders gesehen, kann es doch auch föllig egal sein, ob das Bike mit ins Bett genommen wird und nie wieder nen Waldweg geschweige nen richtigen Trail zu fahren bekommt.
Wenn wir uns das Leisten können und wollen, dann ist das eben so.
Auch wir lassen uns Kritik gefallen um hinterher alles noch schöner, besser und natürlich auch teurer zu machen.
Ich kenne einen, der fährt nen 308 PS Wagen, aber eben auch nie "aus".
Ich persönlich wünsche Dir weiterhin allzeit Gute Fahrt mit Deinem Bike und auch mit dem Deines Bekannten.
Achso, ab min 3:55 ist was zu sehen, wo auch ich ab und zu Fahre.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTBZuDD8Ezw"]YouTube        - DOWNHILLAZ LIVE2RIDE DVD PART 2/3[/nomedia]

Schönen Gruss, Mario

*


----------



## General-Lee (12. Februar 2011)

pommgreif schrieb:


> ...weil , um ehrlich zu sein , solche fahre ich mit meinen billigen rahmen und der noch serienmäßigen gabel , auch . für richtiges gelände fahr ick zu nen bekannten und nehm sein intense m9 ...




Jetzt hast du uns erwischt! Wir sind alle nur Blender mit zuviel Kohle... 
Zum Glück scheinst du ja für alles und jeden einen "Bekannten" zu haben! 

Ach übrigens: ich habe auch einen Bekannten und von dem leihe ich mir immer seinen Porsche Cayenne aus wenn ich morgens Brötchen holen fahre... 

Jetzt mal ernsthaft... dein bike zeigt eigentlich, dass du nicht die meiste Ahnung von der Materie hast. Und dann willst du hier einen auf dicke Hose machen oder wie?!
Definier doch mal "richtiges Gelände", damit wir mit dir und deinem "Bekannten" mitreden können...


----------



## Beorn (12. Februar 2011)

Natürlich fahren wir alle immer nur Kindergartenstrecken! Wir wollen ja keine Beulchen in die Rädchen!

Ich wohn am Rande der Schwäbischen Alb und hab auf der anderen Seite den Schönbuch (da gibts aber einen Kinditrail). Schau dir einfach mal in den Regionalforen an, wo wir so unterwegs sind. Ich fahr mein Rad sicher nicht jedes Mal aus, aber doch regelmäßig. Nur Bilder mit Selbstauslöser aufm Trail sind nicht jedermanns Sache, meine überhaupt nicht! Daher gibts ein Bild, wenn ich hoch gefahren bin und verschnauf oder kurz vom Traileinstieg.

Ich hab auch nen Kumpel, der fährt mir alles hinterher, mit V-Brake. Es hat aber seinen Fahrspaß bereits enorm gesteigert, dass er meinen an sich abgefahrenen Vorderreifen gekriegt hat, statt seiner ZEG-Händler Straßenbereifung mit Stollenimitat! Jetzt spart er auf ein stimmiges Komplettbike, damit er noch mehr Spaß hat.

Ach ja: Dialekt ist nett, aber du willst nicht wirklich, dass wir Alle im jeweiligen schreiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hannes_rides (12. Februar 2011)

pommgreif schrieb:


> da ihr solche , für mich teuren räder fahrt ,  da wollt ick ma fragen ob ihr auch andere strecken als die auf den  bildern gezeigten fahrt ? weil , um ehrlich zu sein , solche fahre ich  mit meinen billigen rahmen und der noch serienmäßigen gabel , auch . für  richtiges gelände fahr ick zu nen bekannten und nehm sein intense m9 ,  weil ick da nich mit meinen rad rein brauch .


Also ich fahr immer nur zur Eisdiele damit 

Natürlich nur bei Sonnenschein und wenn die Straße auch trocken ist!
Nicht das es noch schmutzig wird


----------



## sepalot (12. Februar 2011)

keiner braucht sich für seine Bilder rechtfertigen! Einfach mal solche Kommentare links liegen lassen .

Die Welt kann Farbe haben - heute Nachmittag ist ein wenig Freeride am Secret Homespot angesagt .


----------



## General-Lee (12. Februar 2011)

@ Oiram: Geiles Video!!!
Wo ist das?


----------



## hannes_rides (12. Februar 2011)

@sepalot: sieht nett aus dein Homespot 
noch keine Probleme mit dem 2-Step?


----------



## sepalot (12. Februar 2011)

Jones687 schrieb:


> @sepalot: sieht nett aus dein Homespot
> noch keine Probleme mit dem 2-Step?


 
das ist nicht der Homespot. Das ist ein Wanderweg am Ochsenkopf. Der Homespot steht dem aber in nichts nach, außer dass es keine solchen Granitblöcke gibt - aber fahrerisch trotzdem viel hermacht 

Komisch, dass man sich immer anhören muss, ob man schon mal was mit der 2Step gehabt hat . Ich hatte letzten Herbst tatsächlich schon mal einen Defekt an der Gabel, aber es hat nicht die 2Step-Einheit betroffen.


----------



## Sirrah73 (12. Februar 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> Einfach mal solche Kommentare links liegen lassen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (12. Februar 2011)

Noch ein paar vom Sommer (gerade mal das Handy "entrümpelt" ). 











grüße,
Jan


----------



## hannes_rides (12. Februar 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Noch ein paar vom Sommer (gerade mal das Handy "entrümpelt" ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha! Geil  so muss das!
Wusste garnicht das es das Fritzz in Mud Brown gab 

@ Sepalot: bei mir hats auch ca 1 Jahr ohne Probleme Funtioniert bist ich dann meinen ersten Alpencross gemacht hab.
Danach hab ichse auf Coil U-Turn umbauen lassen und es fährt sich jetzt wesentlich plusher


----------



## jan84 (12. Februar 2011)

pommgreif schrieb:


> da ihr solche , für mich teuren räder fahrt , da wollt ick ma fragen ob ihr auch andere strecken als die auf den bildern gezeigten fahrt ? weil , um ehrlich zu sein , solche fahre ich mit meinen billigen rahmen und der noch serienmäßigen gabel , auch . für richtiges gelände fahr ick zu nen bekannten und nehm sein intense m9 , weil ick da nich mit meinen rad rein brauch .



Ich persöhnlich fahre ausschließlich auf Asphalt und bemühe mich, dass das Rad keine Kratzer bekommt. Wäre ja eine Katastrophe wenn ein Steinchen die oberste Lackschicht ankratzt...













Was sagt dein Bekannter dazu was du mit seinem Intense anstellst ? Abseits vom Forstweg macht man solche Bikes (bergaborientiert) auf kurz oder lang doch einfach "kaputt". 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## gerrit981 (12. Februar 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> Achso, ab min 3:55 ist was zu sehen, wo auch ich ab und zu Fahre.
> ...



Hallo Mario,

echt starkes Video , wie ist die Helmkamera fixiert?
Meine wackelt immer wie ein Lämmerschwanz

@ pommgreif: gute Einstellung, weiter so
Gruss
Gerrit


----------



## Landus (12. Februar 2011)

pommgreif schrieb:


> da ihr solche , für mich teuren räder fahrt , da wollt ick ma fragen ob ihr auch andere strecken als die auf den bildern gezeigten fahrt ? weil , um ehrlich zu sein , solche fahre ich mit meinen billigen rahmen und der noch serienmäßigen gabel , auch . für richtiges gelände fahr ick zu nen bekannten und nehm sein intense m9 , weil ick da nich mit meinen rad rein brauch .



Ja, du hast es erfasst, wir sind alle nur Millionäre, die echt nicht mehr wissen, wohin mit ihrem Geld
Mein Fritzz steht ja auch nur im Keller, damit der Raum etwas schöner aussieht


----------



## maggo86 (12. Februar 2011)

Landus schrieb:


> Mein Fritzz steht ja auch nur im Keller, damit der Raum etwas schöner aussieht



der war gut....du nimmst mir die worte aus dem mund^^.....

iiiiiiihhhhh dreck--->ich glaub ich brauch ein neues


----------



## dusi__ (12. Februar 2011)

wie? ihr bewegt eure räder?


----------



## OIRAM (12. Februar 2011)

*Noch mal kurz zur Info, nicht ich habe das Video gedreht, sondern gesagt, dass ab min 3:55 auch ich ab und zu die auf dem Video zu sehenden Streckenabschnitte, fahre.
Wollt damit nur verdeutlichen, was alle anderen hier im nachhinein auch geschrieben haben, dass die wenigsten Ihr Bike ausschließlich mit ins Bett nehmen.
Daher kann ich auch leider nichts zur Helmkamera und deren Befestigung sagen.
Ein Teil der Aufnahmen ist auf der Halde der Zeche Sachsen in Hamm Westf. gedreht worden.





Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## Cortina (12. Februar 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> wie? ihr bewegt eure räder? lol:



Boahhh seid Ihr Bonsen, ich kann mir nicht son teures Bike leisten und dann so einsauen 

Meinst steht nur zur Zierde in der Garage und sieht immer so aus:






Ach noch was Mr. General-Lee-Meister-Popper mit dem Cayenne zum Brötchen holen, darüber reden wir noch, ich hab Dir immer gesagt Du sollst den Hummer nehmen, der Cayenne ist für Kurzstrecken zu schade 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## pommgreif (12. Februar 2011)

he , ick hab jefragt weil ick  nur saubere rÃ¤der gesehn hab . ja , meins is auf dem foto auch sauber , kam damit gerade von der arbeit ( is 12 km von meiner wohnung entfernt ) . ick brauchte vor 4 monaten ebend ein bike wat ein gutes preis leistungsverhÃ¤ltnis hatte , somit hab ick dat cube mir jeholt . das es nich perfekt fÃ¼r mich war , war mir zu diesem zeitpunkt egal , aber mein rennrad wollte ick nich fÃ¼r dat wetterr nehmen , da ich bei jedem wetter zur arbeit mit dem rad fahre ( deshalb auch die 3000 km in 4 monaten  ) . die komponenten welche am rad waren hielten nich viele km aus , also hÃ¶herwertige ran welche meinen ansprÃ¼chen gerecht wurden und wenn ick bei rose-versand ne xtr-scheibenbremse fÃ¼r 160,-â¬ bekomme , dann schlag ick zu . oder ihr nich ? so is es auch bei den anderen sachen . nen hÃ¶herwertigen rahmen kann ick mir immer noch holen , aber den rahmen , welchen ick zur zeit hab als billig zu bezeichnen , ick weis net . besonders da er auch beim ltd der gleiche rahmen is .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (12. Februar 2011)

also ich oute mich jetzt auch mal.

Ich nehme zum Brötchen holen immer den:





und wenn unsere Räder mal bewegt werden sollen kommen die da hinten rein, da werden sie nicht naß und nicht schmutzig.


----------



## zarea (12. Februar 2011)

pommgreif schrieb:


> he , ick hab jefragt weil ick  nur saubere räder gesehn hab .


Musst Dir nichts bei denken, das ist alles nur Photshop Nachbearbeitung.


----------



## kubitix (12. Februar 2011)

Also zum posen vor der Eisdiele verwende ich immer:

http://www.sprayonmud.de/


----------



## mtblukas (12. Februar 2011)

pommgreif schrieb:


> wenn ick bei rose-versand ne xtr-scheibenbremse für 160,- bekomme , dann schlag ick zu . oder ihr nich ? so is es auch bei den anderen sachen . nen höherwertigen rahmen kann ick mir immer noch holen , aber den rahmen , welchen ick zur zeit hab als billig zu bezeichnen , ick weis net . besonders da er auch beim ltd der gleiche rahmen is .



Für 160 ne xtr Bremse, meinst das set oder? Der Comp Rahmen ist anderst als der LTD Rahmen.

Zum Posen nehme ich den hier:


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (12. Februar 2011)

ein Deutschkurs wäre besser gewesen als ein neues Bike....

@ mtblukas, da kannste mich ja mitnehmen,kann ich meins im Hangar lassen


----------



## zeKai (12. Februar 2011)

das plenken ist furchtbar. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plenken


----------



## Pedal41 (12. Februar 2011)

SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> ein Deutschkurs wäre besser gewesen als ein neues Bike....
> 
> nun macht ihr ihn aber fertig , böse Buben......
> 
> ...


----------



## pommgreif (12. Februar 2011)

da kann man wieder sehn wie dumm leut sein kÃ¶nnen , is schon schwierig nen dialekt zu erkennen . bremshebel , leitungen und bremszangen zusammen 160 â¬ . rose hatte von 280 â¬ auf 160 â¬ die br-m975 runtergesetzt . internet is nich nur da um dumme sprÃ¼che zu machen , da kann man auch nach preisen schaun wa . aber ne vernÃ¼ftige redensweise scheint bei einigen nich vorhanden zu sein . nur ma kurz ne frage wieviel fahrt ihr im monat mit den bikes ? die leute die unter 700 km bitte dann lieber etwas ruhiger treten , sonst lach ick ma diese leute aus weil sagen das se rad fahren . und wer mir dann sagen will das man fÃ¼r solche strecke in jeden monat billig schaltungen nehmen kann , fahrt ma erst soviel .


----------



## mtblukas (12. Februar 2011)

pommgreif schrieb:


> da kann man wieder sehn wie dumm leut sein kÃ¶nnen , is schon schwierig nen dialekt zu erkennen . bremshebel , leitungen und bremszangen zusammen 160 â¬ . rose hatte von 280 â¬ auf 160 â¬ die br-m975 runtergesetzt . internet is nich nur da um dumme sprÃ¼che zu machen , da kann man auch nach preisen schaun wa . aber ne vernÃ¼ftige redensweise scheint bei einigen nich vorhanden zu sein . nur ma kurz ne frage wieviel fahrt ihr im monat mit den bikes ? die leute die unter 700 km bitte dann lieber etwas ruhiger treten , sonst lach ick ma diese leute aus weil sagen das se rad fahren . und wer mir dann sagen will das man fÃ¼r solche strecke in jeden monat billig schaltungen nehmen kann , fahrt ma erst soviel .




Klappts noch? Mit Set meine ich Vorderrad und Hinterrad! Du hast doch echt keine Ahnung oder? Du fÃ¤hrst doch auch nur StraÃe das kann man nicht mit GelÃ¤nde vergleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (12. Februar 2011)

ein dialekt ist auf die sprache bezogen , wo kämen wir denn da hin wenn die bundesregierung unsere verfassung auf "berlinerisch" schreiben würde? "de würde det menschen is unantastbar weeste keule?"  oder die sachsen...  nichts für ungut


----------



## Mosombie (12. Februar 2011)

Sagt mal, hat hier überhaupt noch einer Spaß am biken, oder geht es hier nur noch um "meiner ist länger", so ein arrogantes Gelaber - unmöglich


----------



## buschhase (12. Februar 2011)

So, dann wollen wir mal:
Du fährst mit deinem Rad zur Arbeit hast du gesagt. 12km pro Weg und sagst, dass Leute, die unter 700km pro Monat im Gelände unterwegs ruhig sein sollen.

Achtung:

3000km / 4 Monate = 750km/Monat
Rechnen wir nun mal davon deinen Arbeitsweg ab.
Ich geh mal von einer durchschnittlichen Arbeitsmenge von 20 Tagen im Monat aus.

Das wären dann: 12km * 2 * 20 = 480km/Monat.

Nun ziehen wir diese 480km noch von der bereits berechneten 750km ab. Somit erhalten wir einen übriggebliebenen Wert von ganzen 270km/Monat, die nicht auf deinem Arbeitsweg zurücklegst.

Somit halte dich doch bitte an deine eigene Aussage und sei leise.

Gruß, Nico


----------



## pommgreif (12. Februar 2011)

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano--xtr-scheibenbremse-br-m975-hinten

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano--xtr-scheibenbremse-br-m975p


----------



## Guerill0 (12. Februar 2011)

Lasst doch den Kleinen trollen. 
Ignorieren und drüber stehn fällt da ja nicht sonderlich schwer


----------



## pommgreif (12. Februar 2011)

oh , zusammen 160 â¬ ? ein set heiÃt : scheibenbremse + bremsscheibe , oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (12. Februar 2011)

*So, mein lieber pommgreif

Mit Sicherheit ist es nicht meine Aufgabe, hier für Soziale Gerechtigkeit zu sorgen.
Irgend wie tust mir jetzt aber etwas Leid, ne ganze Seite, die nur Dir gewidmet wurde.
Du bist hier als Würfelmitglied von mir, jederzeit herzlich willkommen, aber:
Du solltest hier keine Mitglieder als Dumm bezeichnen, oder irgend wem sagen, ab welcher monatlichen km Leistung sich hier jemand zu Wort melden darf.
Das ist hier nicht gern gesehen und wird mit Missachtung der Beiträge bestraft.
Lob und Kritik über ein gesehenes Bike, auch mal n flotter Spruch, mit einem entsprechenden Smiley, im Ausdruck verstärkt und Entschuldigungen, sind jedoch jederzeit sehr gern gesehen.
In diesem Sinne:





Die Chance solltest Du Dir nicht verwirken, Sie ist Einmalig.
Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## pommgreif (12. Februar 2011)

ick wÃ¼rd ja anders schreiben , aber gleich am anfang nen bike runter zu machen is nich die feine sache . besonders wenn man nich weis warum jemand wat kauft . ick brauchte es als erstes um zu der arbeit zu kommen da ich mein rennrad nich im winter einsetzen will . ick nenn doch auch nich nen rahmen wie den cube stereo fÃ¼r 699 â¬ billig , nur weil es rahmen wie den intense m9 fÃ¼r 2600 â¬ gibt . vllt leicht sollte man das achten wat andere sich leisten kÃ¶nnen und wat se draus machen anstatt allet runter zu machen . dann gibs auch keine missverstÃ¤ndnisse . oder vorschlÃ¤ge machen wie man nen bike verbessert .


----------



## mi2 (12. Februar 2011)

pommgreif schrieb:


> oh , zusammen 160  ? ein set heißt : scheibenbremse + bremsscheibe , oder ?



set bedeutet eigentlich. eine vorderadbremse (scheibe muss nicht, kann aber) und eine hinteradbremse. Und wer wann,wo und wieviel km fährt sollte jeden selbst überlassen sein.Fahre auch täglich 3 km arbeitsweg mit mit meiner stadtschlampe aber die würd ich hier nie als "supertolle" fahrleistung aufzählen.

Und jetzt vertragt euch alle mal


----------



## General-Lee (12. Februar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ach noch was Mr. General-Lee-Meister-Popper mit dem Cayenne zum Brötchen holen, darüber reden wir noch, ich hab Dir immer gesagt Du sollst den Hummer nehmen, der Cayenne ist für Kurzstrecken zu schade


 
Tschuldigung! 
Leihst du mir dann deinen Hummer morgen noch mal?
Muss noch Toastbrot holen... 

@ pommgreif:
tu dir selber einen Gefallen: atme mal tief durch Hose und quasel dich hier nicht ins Aus! Wirklich nur gut gemeint... 
Wenn du hier weiter so'n Quark von dir gibt's nimmt dich bald keiner mehr ernst!
Es hat überigens keiner dein Rad nieder gemacht. Man hat dich lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass deine Komponentenwahl "nicht sinnvoll" ist. Aber du scheinst nicht nur wenig Ahnung (das wäre ja nicht mal schlimm) zu haben, du bist auch noch beratungsresistent!

Ach Cortina:
Ich habe mich übrigens vertan und behaupte nun was anderes! 
Ich habe eine 400mm Stütze an board. Gemessen habe ich den Rest noch nicht... kann leider in meinem Saustall den Gliedermaßstab nicht finden. 
Aber die Maße liefere ich dir noch nach, versprochen.... ich komme ja morgen den Hummer holen, da sage ich dir Bescheid.


----------



## mtblukas (12. Februar 2011)

mi2 schrieb:


> Fahre auch täglich 3 km arbeitsweg mit mit meiner stadtschlampe aber die würd ich hier nie als "supertolle" fahrleistung aufzählen.


----------



## navpp (12. Februar 2011)

@pommgreif: Bitte versuch wenigstens ein bisschen nach der Schrift zu schreiben. Dein Radl ist eh ok solange es dir taugt und was andere sagen braucht dich ja nicht zu kümmern. Lass aber im Gegenzug auch die anderen so rumradeln wie sie möchten. 

@all: Bitte aufhören aufeinander herumzuhacken, stört die schönen Bilder!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (12. Februar 2011)

Nabend!!!

Hier mal mein CUBE im Einsatz






Auf meiner heutigen Tour gabs sogar was zu lernen


----------



## beuze1 (12. Februar 2011)

Hat die Gemeinde gerufen

*Ja Himmel, Arsch und Zwirn, was ist hier denn los..
Kamm man Euch nicht mal ein paar Tage alleine lassen..
Bei dem Wetter der letzten Tage hier hätt ich mir schon mehr Bilder vom Biken erwartet, stattdessen driften die Herren auf Rennrad Niveau ab und streiten um sinnloses Zeug. Schluss jetzt!!
Holt Eure Bikes aus dem Keller oder Bett und geht raus, macht Euch schmutzig und bringt Bilder mit -darum geht es hier. Sinnfreie Diskussionen
über Sinn oder Unsinn von Anbauteilen hatten wir doch zu genüge, lasst
doch jedem Sein seines sein, Vielfalt ist das, worauf ich Lust habe und wenn mir mal persönlich was nicht gefällt..
Überlesen, Übersehen, Darüberstehen, oder einfach mal Fresse halten.
Es sind nur Fahrräder..

*


----------



## OIRAM (12. Februar 2011)

*Herzlich Wilkomm und schön das Du zurück bist.
Lang hat man Spekuliert, wo Du warst und was gewesen ist.
Ich hoffe mal, das es Gut für Dich war.
Vielleicht hast ja das ein oder andere Bild mitgebracht.
Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Februar 2011)

gut dass ich die letzten zwei wochen ohne netz war! die diskusionen hier waren ja doch recht sinnbefreit
zur auflockerung mal 11er stereo zum ersten mal beim einsatz abgelichtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (12. Februar 2011)

CHEFFE SEI DANK,

die Ordnungsmacht ist wieder da. WelCAM back.

@Andi

aber nich wieder putte mach


----------



## crush-er (12. Februar 2011)

@andi: schön, dich wieder auf dem bike zu sehen!


----------



## LittleBoomer (12. Februar 2011)

Hey Beuze ! Du hast ja da ne Knarre liegen !! 



beuze1 schrieb:


> Hat die Gemeinde gerufen


----------



## Dämon__ (12. Februar 2011)

Endlich ist der Herr und Meister wieder da...
geiles Bild die Knarre ist aber klein...


----------



## blutbuche (12. Februar 2011)

@andi is back !!!


----------



## McSlow (12. Februar 2011)

So,
dann mal was richtig altes:




2007er Stereo K18 mit mittlerweile 20000km aufm Buckel ;-)
Kann sogar noch schön aussehen.

Musste das heute mal knipsen nachdem ichs mal wieder rischtisch sauber gemacht hab und bischen geserviced habe ( Ritzel/Blätter mal wieder neu, KMC X SL Kette- ma gucken was die taugt..., neue Züge (Gore), defekte KS900i raus, gegen Syntace P6 Alu getauscht ( p6 carbon gibts nimmer in 34.9 ;-( )


----------



## maybrik (12. Februar 2011)

Hab es jetzt nach einem Monat endlich mal aufs
bike geschaft und der Saft ist weg. Schön war es
trotzdem!



mein neues bike bzw. 2009/2011



mit Blick auf den See



bin richtig neu 



und komplett fertig von der mini tour


----------



## jan84 (12. Februar 2011)

Dem Hardtail heute mal wieder ne Federgabel verpasst (war vorher starr). Das Fritzz wird wohl etwas mehr ruhen in nächster Zeit... macht einfach unverschämt viel Spaß der Bock:





grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Februar 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ...Schluss jetzt!!
> Holt Eure Bikes aus dem Keller oder Bett und geht raus, macht Euch schmutzig und bringt Bilder mit.....


 Hallelujah  gepriesen seien Deine Wiederkehr & die weisen Worte....ich dachte schon - die (Forums-)Welt sei verloren....



jan84 schrieb:


> Das Fritzz wird wohl etwas mehr ruhen in nächster Zeit... macht einfach unverschämt viel Spaß der Bock:


  Sei´s drum -  Und kati ...... Deine Worte zur Sattelüberhöhung....sind?

@ all - Ick bin kein Berliner -  

bye the way - welcome back andy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (12. Februar 2011)

isch sach nix ...


----------



## beuze1 (12. Februar 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Herzlich Wilkomm und schön das Du zurück bist.
> Lang hat man Spekuliert, wo Du warst und was gewesen ist.
> Ich hoffe mal, das es Gut für Dich war.
> Vielleicht hast ja das ein oder andere Bild mitgebracht.
> ...



*Dankeschön,
ich war beruflich unterwegs, aber ich kann darüber keine Auskunft geben.
Für mich war es gut, für andere weniger 

Aber schön das der Bilderanteil wieder nach oben tendiert *


----------



## jan84 (12. Februar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> [...]
> Sei´s drum -  Und kati ...... Deine Worte zur Sattelüberhöhung....sind?
> [...]



Sollte das auf meins bezogen sein, der Sattel ist im Bild oben voll abgesenkt. Normal ist der 25-28cm weiter draußen . 

J


----------



## Guerill0 (13. Februar 2011)

Nach der heutigen Putzorgie...


----------



## Beatit (13. Februar 2011)

Ein 'altes' hätte ich auch noch zu bieten...





...mittlerweile aber mit weissen Felgen.

Hab' übrigens hinten eine 160mm Wippe vom Frizz verbaut


----------



## st-bike (13. Februar 2011)

@beuze: Beruflich unterwegs und dann ne Knarre liegen? Da hat jemand von der Bilderpolizei aber mächtig Ärger bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (13. Februar 2011)

st-bike schrieb:


> @beuze: Beruflich unterwegs und dann ne Knarre liegen? Da hat jemand von der Bilderpolizei aber mächtig Ärger bekommen.



*Ich sag ja: 
Glauben sie ja nicht, wen sie da vor sich haben *

*am Alpsee*


----------



## jan84 (13. Februar 2011)

Beatit schrieb:


> Ein 'altes' hätte ich auch noch zu bieten...
> [...]
> 
> ...mittlerweile aber mit weissen Felgen.
> ...



Kannst du mal messen wie hoch dein Tretlager (vom Boden aus) ist? Würde mich mal interessieren (falls bei Messung andere Reifen drauf sind bitte dabeischreiben). 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## horstling (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo!

Kleiner Umweg auf dem Heimweg!  Warum gehen meine downhills alle bergauf?? 

Vor dem Aufstieg




Die Belohnung:








Gruß vom Horstling


----------



## JDEM (13. Februar 2011)

Da war im Sauerland wohl auch gutes Wetter  Das letzte Foto ist oberhalb von Nachrodt oder?


----------



## andi_tool (13. Februar 2011)

horstling schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Kleiner Umweg auf dem Heimweg!  Warum gehen meine downhills alle bergauf??
> 
> ...



das ist die perfekte Belohnung für einen Uphill


----------



## beuze1 (13. Februar 2011)

horstling schrieb:


> Warum gehen meine downhills alle bergauf??
> 
> Die Belohnung



*Bergauf zeigt sich der wahre Meister, und für die schöne Belohnung hat es sich allemal gelohnt.


Ich war heut bergauf wohl zu schnell für den Fotografen





Aber er hat mich dann doch noch erwischt, von hinten





Meine Belohnung



*


----------



## horstling (13. Februar 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Da war im Sauerland wohl auch gutes Wetter  Das letzte Foto ist oberhalb von Nachrodt oder?



Richtig! Das zweite auch. Die Ecke nennt sich Klarahöhe. Wäre andersrum ein guter Downhill!

@Beuze: Klasse Fahrradständer habt Ihr da!!


----------



## Cortina (13. Februar 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Dankeschön,
> ich war beruflich unterwegs, aber ich kann darüber keine Auskunft geben.
> Für mich war es gut, für andere weniger
> 
> Aber schön das der Bilderanteil wieder nach oben tendiert *



*Beuze war weg, da liegt ne Knarre auf den Tisch, er kann darüber nicht reden und für andere wars weniger gut  .....Mubarak hat sich aus dem Staub gemacht, Beuze Beuze da hattest Du doch nicht etwa Deine Hände im Spiel *

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

na da hatten ja einige schönes Wetter. Wir nicht, aber das hat uns nicht vom Biken abgehalten .

@Horstling: Sehr schöne Bilder, sehr schönes AMS125 .

Wir sind heute nur mal ganz gemütlich Forstwege langgefahren. Viele Trails sind zur Zeit nicht passierbar wegen Aufräumarbeiten des Forsts.

Aber für euch haben wir natürlich versucht ein paar Trailfotos hinzukriegen. NIcht so spektakulare wie die vom Andi, aber wir über ja noch .









An der Stelle lassen sich auf einfachem Untergrund auch ein wenig Spitzkehren, oder besser gesagt scharfe Kurven üben . Kommt nur leider auf dem Bild nicht rüber. Es geht 180° in die Kurve, aber links nicht runter . Wenn es dann mal nicht klappt ... passiert auch nichts.










@Cortina: Für Dich ein ganz spezieller Gruß von der Platter Worscht-Bud. Hmmm lecker ... Bockworscht und Glühwein .




Viele Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## horstling (13. Februar 2011)

Das sieht doch schon fast technisch aus!

Ich muss mir auch mal nen Fotografen mitnehmen. Will auch posen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (13. Februar 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> @Cortina: Für Dich ein ganz spezieller Gruß von der Platter Worscht-Bud. Hmmm lecker ... Bockworscht und Glühwein :winken
> Viele Grüße aus Eschenhahn



Snief, da stand ich noch an Weihnachten mit meinem Dad und hab mir ne Bratwurst mit Glühwein reingezogen 

Ich hoffe es hat geschmeckt 

Danke und Grüße
Guido


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. Februar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Snief, da stand ich noch an Weihnachten mit meinem Dad und hab mir ne Bratwurst mit Glühwein reingezogen



Und habt euch doch diesen Möchtegern-Offroadfahrer mit seinem Cayenne und Sommerreifen bei Tiefschnee angeschaut.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. Februar 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Wir sind heute nur mal ganz gemütlich Forstwege langgefahren......


Seit wann muss man sich denn dafür rechtfertigen  
Schön, dass Ihr bei dem Wetter unterwegs ward & Spaß hattet - war heute faul und ganz in Familie unterwegs.....Morgen hätte ich frei...
Danke an alle Bilderposter - genug Motivation für die nächste Runde.  Leider soll es ja wieder sehr kalt werden.....aber solange es trocken (nur überfroren) bleibt - sind die Spikes auf dem Schwarzen zur Not noch in Bereitschaft.....aber man träumt gelegentlich schon von einer Runde im kurzen Shirt....wird Zeit.


----------



## unocz (13. Februar 2011)




----------



## HiFi-Fan (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo

Ich habe hier noch ein wenig gefahrenes Cube AMS Pro R1 Mag 2009 stehen. Evtl. hat jemand Interesse an dem Teil.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

18" bzw M Rahmen

Wenn dann PM. Preis VHB. Zubehör VHB.

Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Februar 2011)

HiFi-Fan schrieb:


> Preis VHB. Zubehör VHB.


Rahmengröße VHB


----------



## mtblukas (14. Februar 2011)

Ich habe jetzt auch die Aufkleber von meinen Felgen abgemacht. Was sehr sehr geil ausieht, finde ich  









Sry, Handy-Quali.


----------



## General-Lee (14. Februar 2011)

Es gibt in meinen Augen nichts schlimmeres, als so total reklame-verseuchte LRS!
Bei mir waren auf jeder Seite der Felge DREI Herstellerschriftzüge drauf! Mein bike ist doch keine wandelnde Reklame-Kutsche! 

Aber über Geschmack lässt sich nun mal nicht streiten, gell?

Ich find's so auf jeden Fall viel besser!


----------



## mtblukas (14. Februar 2011)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Es gibt in meinen Augen nichts schlimmeres, als so total reklame-verseuchte LRS!
> Bei mir waren auf jeder Seite der Felge DREI Herstellerschriftzüge drauf! Mein bike ist doch keine wandelnde Reklame-Kutsche!
> 
> Aber über Geschmack lässt sich nun mal nicht streiten, gell?
> ...



Ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Februar 2011)

Da es zur Zeit schon wieder grau wird da draussen - bin ich doch recht froh darüber, meine Runde bereits über die Mittagszeit gedreht zu haben. Herrlicher Sonnenschein, um die 0° aber leider eisiger Ostwind.
Auf freiem Feld hatte ich tatsächlich bei so mancher Böe echte Mühe meinem Namen Ehre zu erweisen. Und wer bislang meinte, Windstopperzeugs ist unnütz, den hätte man heute gut vom Gegenteil überzeugen können! Zum Glück hatte ich bekleidungstechnisch alles Richtig gemacht - so war´s trotzdem eine tolle Runde.  
Kleine Geschichte am Rande: Mein rechter Schnürsenkel ging geradewegs durch den Antrieb und wurde schön abgeschnitten. Musste also die letzten 15 km mit (fast) offenen Schuhen fahren.  
Mit meiner Notverschnürung flog mir dann noch ´ne Öse um die Ohren - half also alles nix.....Nur zur Warnung an Euch - immer schön wegstecken die Dingers. Besser noch fixieren, denn weggesteckt hatte ich meine eigentlich auch.  Fehlt noch was, ach ja Bilders. 
Friedhof mit Kapelle in Wulkow - Baujahr 1698! Links eine recht gut erhaltene Gruft aus dem gleichen Jahre!



Also diese hier. Leider auch Wasser gezogen - sieht dadurch etwas unschön aus. Engelsmotive und Totenköpfe kommen auf dem Foto auch nicht so recht zur Geltung.  
Schade. Aber 1698 ist dennoch ´ne Ansage.



Der Wald der Toten Bäume. Eigentlich ein Flies im Wald. Aber seitdem einiges nicht mehr bewirtschaftet wird, und der Biber überall sein Unwesen treibt und künstliche
Staudämme an den ehemaligen Wehren und Durchflüssen errichtet, kommt es auch mal zu solchem Waldsterben durch "absaufen" der Flächen....







Das war´s schon - habe leider keine Pausen-/Futterbilder.....war einfach noch zu kalt um zu verweilen. Zu Hause gab es aber einen schönen, heissen Pott Kaffee nach dem Duschen.


----------



## Dämon__ (14. Februar 2011)

unocz schrieb:


>



Ich sehe du warst im Felsenland beim Opti am Sonntag und wie war es, ich fahr die Tour wahrscheinlich am Sonntag wenn es nicht sifft wie sie Sau.


----------



## unocz (14. Februar 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Ich sehe du warst im Felsenland beim Opti am Sonntag und wie war es, ich fahr die Tour wahrscheinlich am Sonntag wenn es nicht sifft wie sie Sau.


 

super tour und guter guide, wie immer also


----------



## derAndre (14. Februar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich Du wäre, hätte ich ein Boot und kein MTB  Kaum ein Bild ohne Wasser, dafür fast nie ein Berg oder wenigstens Hügel, hehe.


----------



## navpp (14. Februar 2011)

Dafür sind seine Fotos immer top


----------



## OIRAM (14. Februar 2011)

*Jau, die Bilder von Spuri sind auch immer gut Be-und Umschrieben. 
Und Er macht das, was wir alle sooooo  ...
...E ist n echter MTB´ler 

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Februar 2011)

derAndre schrieb:


> Wenn ich Du wäre, hätte ich ein Boot und kein MTB  Kaum ein Bild ohne Wasser, dafür fast nie ein Berg oder wenigstens Hügel, hehe.


 Naja - gerade auf dem Foto ist doch hinten ein Hügel zu sehen... Bin halt gerne am (nicht unbedingt im oder auf dem) Wasser. An der Oder, an den Seen (Müllroser- See, Helene-See usw.) und zum Glück gibt es diverse Teiche, Tümpel und Bäche sowie Fließe hier in der Gegend. 
Man muss sie nur finden oder kennen....das ist eben "unsere" Natur pur.  (neben reichlich Wald, Feld und Wiese) 
Berge  könnte ich hier lange suchen.  und irgendein ein Ziel muss man doch haben, wenn man aufbricht. Ganz früher (bis 1945) gab es hier auch noch reichlich Wassermühlen. Wenige sind noch als Ruine - die meisten sind aber nur noch Legende (und in Straßennamen wie "Mühlental" oder Ähnlichem in Erinnerung)



navpp schrieb:


> Dafür sind seine Fotos immer top





OIRAM schrieb:


> Jau, die Bilder von Spuri sind auch immer gut Be-und Umschrieben.
> Und Er macht das, was wir alle sooooo  ...
> ...E ist n echter MTB´ler


 - Danke! Schön wenn´s gefällt. 
Spornt schon wieder für die nächste Tour an... 
Dabei sind hier halbwegs interessante Motive eher selten zu finden....aber wir hoffen ja alle auf das Frühjahr - das man auch mal wieder ein Stück "weiter" ins Umland / Neuland kommt.....und unbekannte Strecken samt schöner Motive findet. 
Solange freut mich ein Lob von den wenigen Möglichkeiten hier auf der Hausrunde.  So macht es Spaß..... Wenn die Fotos den Ein oder Anderen dann auch noch etwas motivieren könnten (geht mir beim Anblick der tollen Bilder hier desöftren so) - wäre es perfekt!
Der Abend ist noch jung - mal sehen wer heute noch so unterwegs war


----------



## Pedal41 (14. Februar 2011)

derAndre schrieb:


> Wenn ich Du wäre, hätte ich ein Boot und kein MTB  Kaum ein Bild ohne Wasser, dafür fast nie ein Berg oder wenigstens Hügel, hehe.
> 
> Lass gut sein !
> 
> ...


----------



## jan84 (14. Februar 2011)

An den Felgen geht die "Werbung" ja noch, beim Stereo nervte es mich vorallem am Rahmen. 





grüße,
Jan


----------



## JDEM (14. Februar 2011)

Wie hast du die denn runterbekommen? Aceton und Radiergummi gehen zwar, aber wenn man zu lange rubbelt gibt es Spuren im Eloxal.

Wo wir schon beim Stereo sind:


----------



## barbarissima (14. Februar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> ...
> Kleine Geschichte am Rande: Mein rechter Schnürsenkel ging geradewegs durch den Antrieb und wurde schön abgeschnitten. Musste also die letzten 15 km mit (fast) offenen Schuhen fahren.
> Mit meiner Notverschnürung flog mir dann noch ´ne Öse um die Ohren - half also alles nix.....Nur zur Warnung an Euch - immer schön wegstecken die Dingers. Besser noch fixieren, denn weggesteckt hatte ich meine eigentlich auch.  Fehlt noch was, ach ja Bilders. ....


*Und ich sach noch: "Packt euch Isolierband in den Rucksack!"  Mit dem Zeug wäre es ein Klacks gewesen, den Schuh für den Rest der Fahrt am Fuß zu fixieren  *



spurhalter schrieb:


> Der Wald der Toten Bäume. Eigentlich ein Flies im Wald. Aber seitdem einiges nicht mehr bewirtschaftet wird, und der Biber überall sein Unwesen treibt und künstliche
> Staudämme an den ehemaligen Wehren und Durchflüssen errichtet, kommt es auch mal zu solchem Waldsterben durch "absaufen" der Flächen....


*Die Baumstümpfe da im Tümpel sehen richtig gespenstig aus  Da wartet man nur darauf, dass irgendwelche Zombies, oder wie hießen die Gestalten in "Harry Potter und der Halblutprinz" noch mal , aus den Tiefen des Sees aufsteigen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass die Bilder klasse geworden sind *



spurhalter schrieb:


> Naja - gerade auf dem Foto ist doch hinten ein Hügel zu sehen... Bin halt gerne am (nicht unbedingt im oder auf dem) Wasser. An der Oder, an den Seen (Müllroser- See, Helene-See usw.) und zum Glück gibt es diverse Teiche, Tümpel und Bäche sowie Fließe hier in der Gegend.
> Man muss sie nur finden oder kennen....das ist eben "unsere" Natur pur.  (neben reichlich Wald, Feld und Wiese)
> Berge  könnte ich hier lange suchen.  und irgendein ein Ziel muss man doch haben, wenn man aufbricht. Ganz früher (bis 1945) gab es hier auch noch reichlich Wassermühlen. Wenige sind noch als Ruine - die meisten sind aber nur noch Legende (und in Straßennamen wie "Mühlental" oder Ähnlichem in Erinnerung)


*Berge würde man bei dir gar nicht suchen müssen  Die wären wahrscheinlich kilometerweit zu erkennen *


----------



## barbarissima (14. Februar 2011)

*@unocz*
Klasse Action-Foto*

*


----------



## unocz (14. Februar 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@unocz*
> Klasse Action-Foto*
> 
> *



thx


----------



## Beatit (14. Februar 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Kannst du mal messen wie hoch dein Tretlager (vom Boden aus) ist? Würde mich mal interessieren (falls bei Messung andere Reifen drauf sind bitte dabeischreiben).
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Mach' ich sobald ich wieder beim Bike bin;kann aber Mittwoch/Donnerstag werden,oke?


----------



## jan84 (14. Februar 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Wie hast du die denn runterbekommen? Aceton und Radiergummi gehen zwar, aber wenn man zu lange rubbelt gibt es Spuren im Eloxal.
> 
> [...]



Schwarz mattes Isolierband drüber (nur da wo Schriftzüge Linien waren) . Fiel selbst wenn man daneben stand nur auf wenn man es wusste oder genau hingeguckt hat. 

@Beatit: Ja danke. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Cuberia (14. Februar 2011)

Hi ....hab mal auf die Schnelle mein neues Cockpit zusammen"geschraubt"....was meint ihr ? Optisch und technisch okay ?
Das Ganze für mein AMS 100.





Gruss : Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Februar 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Berge würde man bei dir wahrscheinlich gar nicht suchen müssen  Die wären wahrscheinlich kilometerweit zu erkennen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















Cuberia schrieb:


> ....was meint ihr ? Optisch und technisch okay ?


Optisch ist schon mal immer Geschmackssache - ich finde auch, dass es so ganz ohne das Bike irgendwie etwas schwer zu beurteilen ist.... So rein farblich passt es schon....schwarz/rot = Geil!
Nur mir persönlich gefallen die Griffe samt der Stöpsel an den Barends nicht so recht. 
Aber wie gesagt - Geschmackssache und ohne Bike gesehen........vielleicht macht es im Gesamten schon wieder einen ganz anderen Eindruck! 

Technisch......gesehen fehlen auf jeden Fall noch Klingel, Reflektor, Beleuchtung - bei Bedarf ein Tacho und/oder GPS   *duck und weg*


----------



## reel (15. Februar 2011)

geht mir genauso. auch wenn ich tune sachen meistens ganz gut find... die barends gehen echt nicht ^^


----------



## General-Lee (15. Februar 2011)

Ne Sorry.
Gefällt mir ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht.

Zuviele Werbelabels dann noch diese Schaumstoffgriffe und zu den barends sag' ich mal nix! ;-)


----------



## CJee83 (15. Februar 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> An den Felgen geht die "Werbung" ja noch, beim Stereo nervte es mich vorallem am Rahmen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Starke Aktion! Wie hast du das gemacht? 
An meinem alten Laufradsatz, die XRC 180er hab ich die Aufkleber auch entfernt, weniger ist da einfach mehr. Aber aktuell hab ich Mavix Crosslines dran und da sind die Aufkleber gar net so schlecht.


----------



## barbarissima (15. Februar 2011)

So ganz in Schwarz sieht das Stereo schon ziemlich böse aus


----------



## navpp (15. Februar 2011)

Vulkanisier noch ein Stück Schlauch über das Maxxis Logo!


----------



## jan84 (15. Februar 2011)

Das Rad existiert seit zwei Jahren nichtmehr, also kein Logo-entfern-Bedarf mehr. Wollte den Tipp nurmal wieder in die Runde werfen . 

J


----------



## pectinatus (15. Februar 2011)

So sieht meine "Aufräumaktion" der Restekiste aus.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## barbarissima (15. Februar 2011)

Die Restekiste war aber gut bestückt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (15. Februar 2011)

Also Gewicht, Sattel und Vorbau lassen irgendwie darauf schließen, dass du eigentlich gerne ein Sting haben würdest


----------



## jan84 (15. Februar 2011)

Ist doch ein Sting, oder? Sieht man doch am Umlenkhebel ganz gut.


----------



## zeKai (15. Februar 2011)

auch das bild heißt STING  also wirds wohl eines sein. In 22" schätz ich


----------



## pectinatus (15. Februar 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Ist doch ein Sting, oder? Sieht man doch am Umlenkhebel ganz gut.



Ja, das ist ein Sting!
Hab den Rahmen gebraucht erstanden. Ist glaub ich ein 2008er Model.
Da haben meine "übriggebliebenen" Teile ganz gut dran gepasst.


----------



## pectinatus (15. Februar 2011)

zeKai schrieb:


> auch das bild heißt STING  also wirds wohl eines sein. In 22" schätz ich



Fast, 20".


----------



## beuze1 (15. Februar 2011)

Wie war das noch gleich hier in der Bilderabteilung.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zeigt her eure Cubes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pectinatus (15. Februar 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Wie war das noch gleich hier in der Bilderabteilung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja, dann zeig ich mal schnell mein Elite bevor ich Ärger mit der BiPo bekommen.


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2011)

Kleines Update 





nun sind's 14550 g incl. Dreck


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. Februar 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Wie war das noch gleich hier in der Bilderabteilung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Beuze is back.

Na, da grüßt Dich Eschenhahn mit Cube Bilder .




 aus Eschenhahn


----------



## barbarissima (15. Februar 2011)

*@mzaskar*
Genau, weiße Felgen sind genau das, was dem Fritzz noch gefehlt hat 
(Kannst du dich jetzt überhaupt noch von ihm trennen, wo es so leicht und hübsch ist  )


Und noch schnell ein Bild für Beuze


----------



## blutbuche (15. Februar 2011)

...so´n kirchenbild aus´m sauerland hab ich auch noch


----------



## maggo86 (15. Februar 2011)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Hi ....hab mal auf die Schnelle mein neues Cockpit zusammen"geschraubt"....was meint ihr ? Optisch und technisch okay ?
> Das Ganze für mein AMS 100.
> 
> 
> ...



lenker ist cool...farbe der bar ends musst du wissen...sonst top^^


----------



## Pummelfee (15. Februar 2011)

@mzaskar: Das Fritzz sieht geil aus mit den Laufrädern


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@mzaskar*
> Genau, weiße Felgen sind genau das, was dem Fritzz noch gefehlt hat
> (Kannst du dich jetzt überhaupt noch von ihm trennen, wo es so leicht und hübsch ist  )



Kann ich


----------



## beuze1 (15. Februar 2011)

*Wo wir grad bei Kirchen sind
zwar nur ne kleine..*


----------



## blutbuche (16. Februar 2011)

...kirchleinchen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hano! (16. Februar 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *dankeschön,
> ich war beruflich unterwegs, aber ich kann darüber keine auskunft geben.
> Für mich war es gut, für andere weniger
> 
> aber schön das der bilderanteil wieder nach oben tendiert *





??? !!!


----------



## Guerill0 (16. Februar 2011)

hano! schrieb:


> ??? !!!



Er war wohl in Ägypten


----------



## BIKESTARR (16. Februar 2011)

Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiini Kirche!

Gruß


----------



## BIKESTARR (16. Februar 2011)

(nicht dass ihr denkt ich rauche! Schlecht für Kondi!)


----------



## BIKESTARR (16. Februar 2011)

Aber cooler Würfel!


----------



## blutbuche (16. Februar 2011)

welcher, von den vielen hier ???


----------



## Landus (16. Februar 2011)

Hoffentlich wird das Wetter bald besser, damit ich mein Spielzeug hier ausprobieren kann:





Finde es fast zu schade, um es im Schnee und Schlamm zu misshandeln, vor allem weil es gerade so schön sauber  ist

@ mzaskar: Die weißen Laufräder sehn klasse aus, was sind das für welche?


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Februar 2011)

@ Landus  Schönwetterfahrer oder wie


----------



## Landus (16. Februar 2011)

Ne, im Winter fahr ich mit nem Ghost 5000 SE, aber das macht eben lange nicht so viel spaß wie der Würfel 

Mal sehn, vielleicht werd ich es ja trotzdem am Wochenende einsauen, kommt aufs Wetter an, bei 1-2° und dauerregen wird warscheinlich nichts draus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiesi991 (16. Februar 2011)

damit ist er nicht alleine  bei sche*ß wetter kann man außerdem anderen hobbys auch mal nachkommen


----------



## mzaskar (16. Februar 2011)

DT Swiss EX1750


----------



## Landus (16. Februar 2011)

Danke mzaskar, dann weis ich ja, durch was ich die originalräder mal ersetzen werde Und jetzt los, wir brauchen wieder Bilder!!!


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Februar 2011)

bin z.Z. auch mit was anderem unterwegs..ähm ich zeige es mal auch wenn es hier nicht her passt, deshalb kommen auch im Moment keine Pics von mir.
*Winterschlampe*


----------



## Edmonton (16. Februar 2011)

Hi
Hier ist mal wieder ein Foto von meinem Stereo. Neu ist der Raceface Atlas FR Lenker.





So wie der Sattel eingestellt ist, fahre ich nur wenn es runter geht. Sonst ist er weiter draußen.


----------



## blutbuche (17. Februar 2011)

..beruhigend ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (17. Februar 2011)

Landus schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird das Wetter bald besser, damit ich mein Spielzeug hier ausprobieren kann:



Nabend!!!
Was sind denn das für hübsche Pedale


----------



## Guerill0 (17. Februar 2011)

Ohne mich festlegen zu wollen, sieht das ziemlich nach den wirklich empfehlenswerten ca. 20â¬ wellgo-Pedalen eines britischen Bikeshops aus 
Hatt ich am Harten Teil auch ne zeitlang...


----------



## wiesi991 (17. Februar 2011)

ich glaube eher die NC-17 STD II 

nochmal was unscharfes sommerliches vom letzten jahr


----------



## horstling (17. Februar 2011)

wiesi991 schrieb:


> ich glaube eher die NC-17 STD II
> 
> Da gibts keinen Unterschied ausser dem Preis!


----------



## wiesi991 (17. Februar 2011)

horstling schrieb:


> wiesi991 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich glaube eher die NC-17 STD II
> ...


----------



## derAndre (17. Februar 2011)

Landus schrieb:


> ...Finde es fast zu schade, um es im Schnee und Schlamm zu misshandeln...


Im Keller einsperren ist die deutlich schlimmere Misshandlung für das Teil! Das Ding wurde erschaffen um im Dreck zu wühlen! Vor allem bei den Reifen.


----------



## Landus (17. Februar 2011)

@ Trialbiker82: Jap, das sind NC 17 STD II


----------



## BIKESTARR (17. Februar 2011)

wiesi991 schrieb:


> ich glaube eher die NC-17 STD II
> 
> nochmal was unscharfes sommerliches vom letzten jahr



Wann wird es endlich wieder Sommer???
Ich hasse Winter und Snowbiken! Ich bin eher der Typ, der im 
Sommer nur in Jersey (und nicht in Winterjacke) biken geht!
Aber gut. Erstmal Frühling


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. Februar 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Wann wird es endlich wieder Sommer???


 Hey - es ist Februar  Aber ich kann den Hass nachvollziehen. Hier wieder Schnee, Armkalt, Wind, Grau, Rotzezeit - ganz schön "Trostlos". Ich freue mich auch auf die Sonne, auf biken in kurzen Klamotten.....auf Vogelgezwitscher und Picknickpausen auf einer Tour, die länger geht als das winterliche Pflichtprogramm. 
Aber es wird ....... noch´n bissl dann ist schon März.


----------



## blutbuche (17. Februar 2011)

@derandere : WORD !!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (17. Februar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Hey - es ist Februar  Aber ich kann den Hass nachvollziehen. Hier wieder Schnee, Armkalt, Wind, Grau, Rotzezeit - ganz schön "Trostlos". Ich freue mich auch auf die Sonne, auf biken in kurzen Klamotten.....auf Vogelgezwitscher und Picknickpausen auf einer Tour, die länger geht als das winterliche Pflichtprogramm.
> Aber es wird ....... noch´n bissl dann ist schon März.



hi Spuri,

ich wünsch mal sicher eine gute Besserung und frei nach STS

Glaubst net auch, du, jetzt werd'n die Leut dann wieder lachen
Glaubst net auch, du, jetzt werden's net mehr so grantig sein
*Da kummt die Sunn,...*

der 21. März kummt ganz bestimmt!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (18. Februar 2011)

Landus schrieb:


> @ Trialbiker82: Jap, das sind NC 17 STD II



Sehen echt schick aus. Wirken auch nich so riesig wie andere Plattformpedale. 
Das einzige was mich skeptisch stimmt ist die Haltbarkeit des Lacks


----------



## wiesi991 (18. Februar 2011)

so nachdem mein bike die nächsten wochen nicht fahrbar ist (dämpfer klackert -> wartung von gabel und dämpfer bei Toxoholics -.-) denk ich noch ein bisschen an letzten sommer:


----------



## Cuberia (18. Februar 2011)

Wird nichts mit dem SLK Lenker...also gabs ne Änderung :
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/837917]
	
[/URL]
Die wohl entgültige Version...bin gespannt, wie es am Bike aussieht...


----------



## Landus (18. Februar 2011)

Ich binn auch etwas skeptisch im bezug auf den Lack aber wenn der Lack abgeht kann man es ja nachlackieren... aber nen Schönheitswettbewerb will ich ja nicht gewinnen damit.


----------



## derAndre (18. Februar 2011)

wiesi991 schrieb:


> so nachdem mein bike die nÃ¤chsten wochen nicht fahrbar ist (dÃ¤mpfer klackert -> wartung von gabel und dÃ¤mpfer bei Toxoholics -.-) denk ich noch ein bisschen an letzten sommer:



Wenn der "DÃ¤mpfer klackert" ist das in 8 von 10 FÃ¤llen die DÃ¤mpferbuchse. Kostet 9,-â¬ und ist in vier Minuten selbst ausgetauscht. Guck nach dem Ausbau einfach wie die orange farbene Schicht in der unteren DÃ¤mpferbuchse ausschaut.

Du solltest mal versuchen ein bisschen tiefer im Bike zu stehen. Also Ellbogen und Knie ein wenig stÃ¤rker anwinkeln. Du stehst immer auf dem Bike als wÃ¼rdest Du Ausschau nach irgendwas halten. Fehlt nur die Hand Ã¼ber den Augen als Sonnenschutz.


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Februar 2011)

derAndre schrieb:


> Du solltest mal versuchen ein bisschen tiefer im Bike zu stehen. Also Ellbogen und Knie ein wenig stärker anwinkeln. Du stehst immer auf dem Bike als würdest Du Ausschau nach irgendwas halten. Fehlt nur die Hand über den Augen als Sonnenschutz.



Er macht das doch bestimmt nur für den Fotografen.


----------



## BIKESTARR (18. Februar 2011)

wiesi991 schrieb:


> so nachdem mein bike die nächsten wochen nicht fahrbar ist (dämpfer klackert -> wartung von gabel und dämpfer bei Toxoholics -.-) denk ich noch ein bisschen an letzten sommer:



Ist mir auch schon des öfteren passiert!
Bei mir wars der Dämpferbolzen(bitte nicht motzen wenn ich das Wort falsch geschrieben habe). Gewinde durch und dann
konnte ich die Schraube nicht mehr anziehen
Bin lange rumgelaufen bis ich das Schräubchen hatte


----------



## barbarissima (18. Februar 2011)

*Bevor das Bild vom Wiesi jetzt zum vierten Mal kommt, schiebe ich lieber mal welche von mir dazwischen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2011)

so etwas mit Hütte habe ich auch 





in der Nähe von Davos, irgendwo auf diesem Trail


----------



## wiesi991 (18. Februar 2011)

@ dämpfer: der muss sowieso zur wartung - will die garantie aufrecht erhalten, ab dann kümmer ich mich selbst um die dinger 

@ komische haltung: ich arbeite wos geht an der technik, nach einenhalb jahren und keinen 2000 km darf man aber auch keine wunder erwarten  außerdem war ich wegen dem rucksack etwas unflexibel (fällt hin und her) - auf nem anderen bild müsste es imo auch haltungstechnisch besser sein
edit sagt: hab mir meine bilder nochmal durchgeschaut - ist wirklich das einzige bild wo ich so gerade bin  bei den andern schauts aber auch komisch aus wegen ausgleichen
edit sagt - einen teil vergessen: allerdings wirklich immer etwas zu gerade


----------



## navpp (18. Februar 2011)

Brauchst dich ja nicht zu rechtfertigen. Wer an sich arbeitet hat auch das Recht unvolkommen zu sein!


----------



## wiesi991 (18. Februar 2011)

war keine rechtfertigung sondern eine erklärung  kritik ist immer erwünscht und wird wenns iwie geht auch umgesetzt 

was ich mir zb heute alles beim Paintball-Training anhörn dürfen hab 

@ Bärbel - wahnsinns Bilder - da werd ich gleich neidisch 

(hier noch ein kleiner beweis dass ich ohne rucksack auch anders kann  , auch wenns schon gefühlte 10 mal da war )






und gleich noch ein altes aus österreich, dass die schönwetterbiker (wie ich) n bissl von der letzten saison träumen können (passt auch zu den kirchen/kapellen):


----------



## horstling (19. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> in der Nähe von Davos, irgendwo auf diesem Trail



Aber Hallo! Sehr schöne Strecke! Ist der Beitrag auf Gpssies.com von Dir?

Gruß, Horstling


----------



## linkespurfahrer (19. Februar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Hey - es ist Februar  Aber ich kann den Hass nachvollziehen. Hier wieder Schnee, Armkalt, Wind, Grau, Rotzezeit - ganz schön "Trostlos". Ich freue mich auch auf die Sonne, auf biken in kurzen Klamotten.....auf Vogelgezwitscher und Picknickpausen auf einer Tour, die länger geht als das winterliche Pflichtprogramm.
> Aber es wird ....... noch´n bissl dann ist schon März.



Hey Spuri,

was am meisten fehlt ist doch die Sonne. Wa? 

Ich begnüge mich ja, wie Du sicher schon weißt, in meinen Arbeits- bzw. Lernpausen mit dem Cycletrainer..

Viele Grüße an die Oder!
*
P.S.: Hat jemand Interesse, sofern er schreibbegabt und kritisch ist, als Autor für meinen Blog zu schreiben? Mehr Infos hier: Ich suche Autoren.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## navpp (19. Februar 2011)

@wiesi: Dann Arme beugen und leicht machen, dadurch dein Gewicht hauptsächlich über deine Beine ins Rad stellen und Finger weg von der Bremse beim Überfahren von Hindernissen. Davor Tempo anpassen, überrollen, danach wenn nötig wieder bremsen. Bremsen und Führen schießt sich meistens aus. Probiers mal bei unkritischen Hindernissen mit weitem Auslauf, wirst sehen, geht besser!


----------



## Pedal41 (19. Februar 2011)

Hello !

Heute Sonne 4 Grad + , der Schnee hat sich auch verabschiedet ,
schöne Biketour zwischen Freiburg und St.Peter.

da trüben der Kandel 1243m 





St.Peter mit seiner ehmaligen Klosteranlage









Grüsse aus dem Schwarzwald.....


----------



## Zanzaar (19. Februar 2011)

Hoi!

Hier ist mein Fritzz mit beinahe Endzustand:




Die blauen Leitungen passen ja hervorragend zum Rad 

Nächste Änderungen:
+Bremsleitungen schwärzen und passend verlegen
+weißer Lenker
+Maverick Speedball R
+neuer Sattel
+und Sattelposition korrigieren...
+Die Lyrik kontrollieren lassen, die spinnt rum 

MfG Z((


----------



## wiesi991 (19. Februar 2011)

navpp schrieb:


> @wiesi: Dann Arme beugen und leicht machen, dadurch dein Gewicht hauptsächlich über deine Beine ins Rad stellen und Finger weg von der Bremse beim Überfahren von Hindernissen. Davor Tempo anpassen, überrollen, danach wenn nötig wieder bremsen. Bremsen und Führen schießt sich meistens aus. Probiers mal bei unkritischen Hindernissen mit weitem Auslauf, wirst sehen, geht besser!



wird sobald mein würfel wieder da ist probiert - passende trainingshindernisse sind vorhanden! Danke


----------



## JDEM (19. Februar 2011)

Was macht denn die böse Lyrik?
Sieht ja ganz schick aus (bis auf die Leitungen  ), aber die Reifen würde ich auch noch irgendwann tauschen.


----------



## beuze1 (19. Februar 2011)

Pedal41 schrieb:


> schöne Biketour zwischen Freiburg und St.Peter.



*Schöne Bilder hast Du da mitgebracht.. macht direkt Lust auf Schwarzwald,
hab mal 2 Jahre nähe Schluchsee gewohnt..

Hab's mir heute auch 3 Std. schön gemacht bei angenehmen 7°..
*










*Du auch ? *


----------



## mzaskar (19. Februar 2011)

Juhu, ich habe es auf das Fritzz geschafft  leider war die uns die Sonne nicht ganz so hold ...

Kuschelbikes 





schon schön so ein Fritzz 





immerhin 2 3/4 Stunden unterwegs


----------



## barbarissima (19. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Juhu, ich habe es auf das Fritzz geschafft  leider war die uns die Sonne nicht ganz so hold ...
> 
> Kuschelbikes


 
Fritzz scheint ja ein ganz schöner Draufgänger zu sein


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (19. Februar 2011)

wir waren heute auch zu 5t unterwegs Trails fahren aber unsere Temperaturen waren nich so berauschend... 0Grad und Nebel naja Bilder gabs keine dafür ein paar Videos, hat sich auf jedenfall gelohnt

endlich mal wieder gefahren

und ncoh dazu min 10kg Schlamm aufgesammelt


----------



## sepalot (19. Februar 2011)

Heute war ein wenig Trailspaß im heimischen Forst angesagt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








. Komisch war, dass man auf wenigen Metern mit allerlei Untergründen zu tun hatte. Mal war es super matschig, dann total trocken, dann lag Schnee, dann waren großflächige Eispisten, dann gefrorenenes Tracktorenprofil und und und .

Aber bevor es richtig los gehen konnte, war beim Aufstieg ein bisschen Trailpflege angesagt. Man habe ich heute viele Äste und Bäume auf die Seite gezogen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.




​ 
Eine schöne lange flowige Abfahrt mit schön viel Schwung durch anfängliches 20% Gefälle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.




​ 
Das einzige, kniffelige Stück sind diese Bäume. Alleine nicht zu beseitigen und beim Laufen ist der untere Baum auf Mundhöhe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.




​ 
Abfahrt nach Hause ...




​ 
... und noch ein Whip in falscher Richtung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...




​ 




​ 




​ 
... was? Steht noch!? Ja die Kamera ist durchs Laufrad geflogen ...



​ 
... ne, alles nur fake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.​ 


​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Februar 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> ... ne, alles nur fake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dabei sahen die Fotos so echt aus. Man hätte meinen können, Du warst echt draußen.  Aber das mit der Mondlandung lief ja angeblich so ähnlich....

@kubitix + linkespurfahrer - Danke für die Grüße....und Stefan, indoor wäre wohl zzt. auch angesagt, statt Beuzes 7° hat´s hier ja immer noch fast das Minuszeichen davor.....aber ein wenig Schonung ist bei mir noch angebracht....und zum nächsten Wochenende hin, können wir ja nach der derzeitigen Vorhersage endlich temperaturmäßig mithalten. 

Erhard: (warum immer Edit?) Tolle Fotos  = Motivation pur + schöner Sonntag!


----------



## hano! (20. Februar 2011)

*Akte X
was wollen uns die letzten 4 Bilder sagen..*


----------



## barbarissima (20. Februar 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> ... ne, alles nur fake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wie.... alles nur fake  Posierst du etwa vor der Fototapete  Oder machst du Omas Garten unsicher


----------



## sepalot (20. Februar 2011)

der Whip war ein fake - der Rest nicht


----------



## st-bike (20. Februar 2011)

Hallo Cube-Gemeinde

inspiriert von euren Fotostorys habe ich mir gedacht heute meinen Sonntagsausflug mit ein paar Fotos zu dokumentieren.
Als ich also in aller Seelenruhe die Landschaft ablichtete




Erscheint hinter mir plötzlich in wasserspeiendes Monster




Vor diesem habe ich mich dann auf den nächsten Hügel geflüchtet




Gerade als ich dachte dort in Sicheheit zu sein, entdeckte ich, dass dies eine Kultstätte ist




Um nicht geopfert zu werden, flüchtete ich vor den unbekannten Wesen




über diverse Trails




und durch Wälder




und dschungelartige Gegenden




hier entdeckte ich auch, wo die fremdartigen Wesen leben. Zum Glück sind sie nicht zu Hause




bis ich endlich wieder die Zivilisation im Nebel fand




Doch welche Stadt ist das??? Kann mir jemand helfen?

Viele Grüße aus ...?

Freue mich schon auf eure Storys

EDIT sagt: Sorry mein Cube hat noch Winterschlaf.


----------



## BIKESTARR (20. Februar 2011)

Ein guter Mann der Fritz W.


----------



## BIKESTARR (20. Februar 2011)

Achso und die Stadt ist glaub ich New York City, Manhattan, 5th avenue


----------



## DaKe (20. Februar 2011)

Hallo

Meine Frau und ich waren Samstag unterwegs ! Allerdings war es so schweine kalt (gefühlte Kälte) Das wir nur nach Uphills gesucht haben ! Also gestern das ging gar nicht ! So richtig fies naß kalt ! 






Gruß aus dem Sauerland

Daniel


----------



## barbarissima (20. Februar 2011)

Ne ne ne, nix New York City 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Das kenne ich, da in den weißen Hüttchen im Vordergrund wohnen kleine hübsche Feen, die einem Löcher in die Reifen beißen, wenn man nicht aufpasst  Und auf dem vorletzten Bild, das ist die Behausung des ortsansässigen Eremiten 

So, Rätsel gelöst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jetzt habe ich bestimmt was gewonnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (20. Februar 2011)

......nur 1,5 stunden bei 2 grad unterwegs gewesen - ohne kamera - hat nicht gelohnt - nebelig , nieselregen .  brrrr .- schönen sonntag an alle cub`ler !


----------



## Hook (20. Februar 2011)

Endlich mal wieder Sonne, dafür -2 Grad und 16 Knoten aus Ost
also erste Tour mit Felgenupdate



mit der Speichenfarbe war ich mir erst nicht sicher, aber



find ich doch nicht so schlecht
Gruß Hook


----------



## blutbuche (20. Februar 2011)

@hook : NICE !!!!!!


----------



## horstling (20. Februar 2011)

@hook:
Ich finde diese Räder suuper, genau in der Zusammenstellung!
Wenn ich´s doch irgendwie meiner Frau beibringen könnte........
Gruß vom Horstling


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Februar 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> So, Rätsel gelöst Jetzt habe ich bestimmt was gewonnen


 Wie immer den Hauptpreis hier bei solchen Quizfragen ........ 1 Tüte Gummibärchen (aus dem Lager vom Vorjahr aber mit MHD Juni 2011 )

@Hook - düs passt schon......
@DaKe - ein  für´s aufbrechen und Foto posten!


----------



## OIRAM (20. Februar 2011)

*@ sepalot

klasse Bilderstorry, wie immer 

was hast Du da für ne Bremse dran  ist das ne Hope Tech M4 

@ Hook

sehr schöne Bilder 

und die weißen Speichen kommen an Deinem AMS 100 voll gut 

Ich selbst hab heut nur Abfahrtstraining gemacht, dabei aber 48 km Zusammengefahren 

hier ging es, ich weiß nicht wie oft hoch... 





oben, ein wenig Umgucken...





das ein und andere Bild knipsen





dann mal an Testen, was so geht





die müden Knochen auf Touren bringen





und siehe da...





hat voll    gemacht...





so, dass wars für heut, einen schönen Gruss an alle, Mario*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (20. Februar 2011)

...sieht auch nach extrem viel spass aus , die strecke !!!müssen endlich auch mal wieder die bikes ins auto packen und zu "secret spots" düsen - die hometrails sind schon zum gähnen, da kennt man bald jeden baum und jede wurzel mit namen ... ... schöne bilder !!!


----------



## Heada (20. Februar 2011)

Hatten am Freitag unsere Würfel auch mal auf den "Berg" gejagt...


----------



## st-bike (20. Februar 2011)

@Spuri: Tolle Idee mit den Gummibärchen
@Bärbel: Wenn wir uns beim Forumstreffen sehen, kann ich den Preis ausliefern.


----------



## blutbuche (20. Februar 2011)

@heada : ..warum 2 x das gleiche bike ???


----------



## Cortina (20. Februar 2011)

*Hi,

endlich mal wieder was los hier und alle unterwegs egal wie das Wetter ist, so muss das sein 

Nach einer etwas kalten Nacht im Auto  im kuschelig warmen Schlafsack  erwartete uns ein.....beschissener Regentag am Lago 

Nach dem Frühstück und ETTLICHEN Caffè corretto gings zum Posing an den See




Laura präsentiert ihr neues Stereo




Anschließend gings auf der sonst total überfüllten Ponale mutterseelenallein im Konvoi...




...an den Lago di Ledro...




...und anschließend über den ein...




...oder anderen Trail...




direkt in die Pizzeria von der nun leider keine Bilder mehr existieren 

Grüße
Guido*


----------



## blutbuche (20. Februar 2011)

hach , habt ihr´s gut !!! und ich durfte die grüne jacke mal wieder seh´n ...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Februar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Laura präsentiert ihr neues Stereo*
> *
> 
> *


 Und Laura präsentiert sich selbst.....wie ein Profi-Model,perfekt, also Beides. 
Schöne Story.....ein  für die ganze Truppe.


----------



## Cortina (20. Februar 2011)

Hi Kati,

nicht wirklich, das war ne andere Version, die Regenjacke.

Hier findest Du alle  

Windjacke, Regenjacke
Softshell, Daunenjacke

Danke Spuri, unsere Laura ist schon ein original 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Heada (20. Februar 2011)

@Blutbuche:    Nich ganz, das linke mit der schwarzen SID is von mein Frau in 18" und das rechte mit der weißen SID in 20" gehört meiner wenigkeit!!!    Sie ist auch mehrere Probe gefahren und kam genau wie ich damit am besten zurecht...     so solltens 2 Würfel sein!


----------



## blutbuche (20. Februar 2011)

@cortina : ..boahh , da hab ´ich heut´nacht was zum träumen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (20. Februar 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *@ sepalot*
> 
> *klasse Bilderstorry, wie immer *
> 
> *was hast Du da für ne Bremse dran  ist das ne Hope Tech M4 *


 
danke für die Blumen - gebe ich aber auch gerne an dich und alle Anderen weiter .

Hope M4 - das ist korrekt 


Heut war ein bisschen Homespoten angesagt 







Ein Bild aus dem Video kopiert.






War am Anfagn ganz schön. Dann hats wieder das Schneien angefangen. Jetzt ist alles wieder unter einer weißen, geschlossenen Schneedecke .






Naja, noch ist Winter - aber pünktlich zum 01.03. muss es mind. 20°C und Sonne haben .


----------



## barbarissima (20. Februar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Nach dem Frühstück und ETTLICHEN Caffè corretto gings zum Posing an den See*


 
Café corretto ist doch Espresso mit Schnaps drin, oder? 
Nach mehreren von denen zum Frühstück wäre ich wahrscheinlich nicht mal mehr zum Posing am See im Stande gewesen 
Sag Laura: Ihr Stereo ist `ne Wucht 

*@all*
Bin ganz entzückt von euren schönen Bildern mit den schönen Trails drauf (und den schönen roten Felgen )  
Hier ist die Schneedecke jetzt auch wieder eine geschlossene


----------



## Pedal41 (20. Februar 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Schöne Bilder hast Du da mitgebracht.. macht direkt Lust auf Schwarzwald,
> hab mal 2 Jahre nähe Schluchsee gewohnt..
> 
> Hab's mir heute auch 3 Std. schön gemacht bei angenehmen 7°..
> ...




Hello !

Wenn es sich irgendwie zeitlich einrichten lässt komm ich gerne zum Forumtreffen. Ort , ausser Schwarzwald, da bin ich ja immer mit dem Bike unterwegs  , ist mir egal.

Grüsse aus dem Schwarzwald........


----------



## jan84 (20. Februar 2011)

Bisschen was von gestern und heute...






















grüße,
Jan


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (20. Februar 2011)

schöne Bilder, du hast ja keine Probleme mim Wetter


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Februar 2011)

sack schöne bilder/trails


----------



## Zanzaar (21. Februar 2011)

Ich kann noch nicht fahren, muss erst die Bremse und den Sitzbereich fertig bekommen.
Und das geht drinnen viel schöner einzustellen bei dem Wetter 



 

Und SCHMUTZ auf meinem Rahmen 


 
Ne Testrunde zu viel 
Die Woche bekomme ich die Hülse für die Sattelstütze und kann die Joplin einbauen. Ein Holzfeller Lenker ist auch unterwegs, fehlen noch Sattel und die lackierten Bremsleitungen.
Und ich werde wohl die Felgen bekleben, so schwarz sollen die nicht bleiben


----------



## Cortina (21. Februar 2011)

@sepalot  das erste Bild mit dem Helm gefällt mit sehr gut

@jan84  viel Spaß noch in Finale, das Wetter ist ja TOP, drück euch die Daumen fürn Lago, gestern was nicht der Hit.

@barbarissima Café corretto ist Espresso mit Grappa und wie du danach posen kannst, noch zwei mehr und wir hätten alle "naggisch" geposed 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. Februar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> ....Café corretto ist Espresso mit Grappa und wie du danach posen kannst, noch zwei mehr und wir hätten alle "naggisch" geposed


  Deiner Begleitung hätte ich ja unter Umständen noch 2 davon ausgegeben - aber spätestens bei Dir hätte ich dann Ärger mit Kati bekommen, denn wenn "ihre" grüne Jacke meinetwegen nicht auf dem Foto gewesen wäre, den Ärger möchte ich dann doch besser nicht haben....
PS: "Mischung" klingt interessant, kannte ich so auch noch nicht. 1:1 oder wie wird das gemischt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (21. Februar 2011)

@jan : NEID !!!!!


----------



## WRC206 (21. Februar 2011)

So, hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Samstag...entstanden in Belgien:


















Der kürzere Vorbau und der breitere Lenker machen schon viel aus. Ist jetzt eine Kombi aus Truvativ Vorbau und Spank 777 auf 740mm gekürzt.


----------



## Cortina (21. Februar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Deiner Begleitung hätte ich ja unter Umständen noch 2 davon ausgegeben - aber spätestens bei Dir hätte ich dann Ärger mit Kati bekommen, denn wenn "ihre" grüne Jacke meinetwegen nicht auf dem Foto gewesen wäre, den Ärger möchte ich dann doch besser nicht haben....
> PS: "Mischung" klingt interessant, kannte ich so auch noch nicht. 1:1 oder wie wird das gemischt?



Deine Aussage verwundert mich etwas, ich hätte da keinen Ärger mit Kati erwartet aber mit meiner besseren Hälfte 

Bei einer Mischung von 1:1 wären wir komplett besoffen gewesen. 

Einfach einen "Schuss" Grappa in den Café 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. Februar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Deine Aussage verwundert mich etwas, ich hätte da keinen Ärger mit Kati erwartet aber mit meiner besseren Hälfte  Bei einer Mischung von 1:1 wären wir komplett besoffen gewesen. Einfach einen "Schuss" Grappa in den Café


 Ja, oder mit Deiner besseren Hälfte....
Auf die 1:1 kam ich nur, weil Espresso bei uns so ein "Fingerhut" voll ist. Da wäre bei einem Schuß schon fast zu viel drin. Jetzt schreibst du Kaffee....also entweder sind bei Euch die Espresso so groß wie bei uns die Kaffee  - oder Du meintest Kaffee mit Schuß.... Egal - gehört alles gar nicht hier her.

 für WRC206 - war ja bestimmt ein richtig toller Samstag....

Zum Thema mal schnell noch ein Stück Altbestand:
Ein wie immer bei mir sauberer Würfel aus dem Vorjahr....


----------



## Mosombie (21. Februar 2011)

So Bike ist fertig, war ein Grund eine Runde ums Haus zu drehen.


----------



## BIKESTARR (21. Februar 2011)

@Cortina
Coole Story!!
Echt geile Gegend da unten am Lago!!! War ich auch schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (21. Februar 2011)

WRC206 schrieb:


> ...
> Der kürzere Vorbau und der breitere Lenker machen schon viel aus. Ist jetzt eine Kombi aus Truvativ Vorbau und Spank 777 auf 740mm gekürzt.



Schöne Bilder. Wie findest Du Filthy? Ich hab gehört das sind etweder "Anfänger"-Lines oder hammer krasse Lines. Das dazwischen scheint zu fehlen, kannst Du das bestätigen? Weil ich mich wohl eher dazwischen ansiedeln würde, hehe.


----------



## WildWeibchen (21. Februar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Laura präsentiert ihr neues Stereo



Hallo Guido,

sag Laura bitte sie hat einen super Geschmack 

Gute Motivation für mich, Pizza als Belohnung finde ich übrigens auch OK.

Wir (ich) hoffen auf besseres (wämeres) Wetter, mein Bekloppter fährt immer noch.

Susanne


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. Februar 2011)

WildWeibchen schrieb:


> ....mein Bekloppter fährt immer noch.


  Wird es bei Euch etwa viel später dunkel als hier  
Hier ist es dunkel und kalt - also Respekt von hier an Deinen Helden


----------



## kubitix (21. Februar 2011)

Ich wollte nur bekannt geben, der "Bekloppte"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ist jetzt wieder zuhause. Trotzdem 

und an Spuri ein herzliches Danke Schön, bei uns ist es  und dunkel.

Ich wollte aber unbedingt meinen neuen Helm testen


----------



## blutbuche (21. Februar 2011)

.....


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (21. Februar 2011)

@Zanzaar, das ist kein Schmutz

Schmutz fängt ab 3cm Dicke an

von Schmutz gabs am Wochenende genug


----------



## jan84 (21. Februar 2011)

Ich leg nochmal nach (sorry ):

































Kopiert, aber gut :




noch zweimal Vorderrad:









grüße,
Jan


----------



## navpp (21. Februar 2011)

Neid


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. Februar 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


>



 Harry Potter ....und die Geheimnisse der Bike-Trails


----------



## horstling (22. Februar 2011)

@Jan:

Wenn ich jetzt diese Trainingsbibel kaufe, kann ich dann auch so fahren wie Du ?? 

SuperBilder !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (22. Februar 2011)

@jan : geile bilder ! schmacht !! am besten is ´das  besenbild  !!!!


----------



## WRC206 (22. Februar 2011)

derAndre schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder. Wie findest Du Filthy? Ich hab gehört das sind etweder "Anfänger"-Lines oder hammer krasse Lines. Das dazwischen scheint zu fehlen, kannst Du das bestätigen? Weil ich mich wohl eher dazwischen ansiedeln würde, hehe.



Also ich finde es sehr gut da. Meiner Meinung nach ist da für jeden etwas dabei. Du hast 3 große Drops zwischen ca. 1 und 2 Meter, zwei noch etwas kleinere, verschieden große Kicker, etc...also meiner Meinung nach kann man sich da gut an Sachen herran tasten und sich immer weiter steigern...es wird aber auch in nächster Zeit noch wieder was neues kommen, was dann zwischen den ganz einfachen und den Hammerlines anzusiedeln ist. Das dauert halt nur alles ein bisschen, weil der ganze Park und Aufbau von einer Person alleine gestemmt wird.

Wenn du mal hin willst, sag bescheid. Vielleicht trifft man sich dann ja mal dort.


----------



## Heada (22. Februar 2011)

@WRC:     Würde mich dann mit noch ein Paar Leuten wohl anschliessen (wohnen ja um die Ecke)...         Sollte bis es besseres Wetter gibt endlich Kondition aufgebaut sein, würd ich gern die Filthy's mal besuchen!   Denke das da trotz "billiger" HT's was gehen würde!


----------



## BIKESTARR (22. Februar 2011)

Coole Bilder, coole Location!!! Wo ist das???


----------



## DaKe (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo

Sind zwar keine Landschaftsbilder .... aber wir haben heute Nachwuchs bekommen  oder besser meine Frau 
Hier sind die ersten Bilder von der kleinen 



 

 



Nach den aller ersten 40 min ausritt durfte sie sogar noch ins Wohnzimmer 

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## kubitix (22. Februar 2011)

Buonasera,

heute war das Wetter auf der Runde endlich mal wieder so, daß ich eine Kamera mitgenommen habe. Nachdem dunstig-diesigen Himmel der letzten Wochen tun so ein paar Sonnenstrahlen richtig gut, auch wenn´s dadurch ar....kalt ist.

Sollte das mit dem Frost so weiter gehen, könnte aus dem "fallenden Wasser" wieder ein hängendes Wasser werden.

Gut teilweise ist der Fall ja schon eingetreten.








Ich hab mir in einem Steinbruch noch einen Präsentationssockel für unterwegs ausgesucht. Jetzt bin ich am überlegen welcher Gepäckträger dafür passend wäre, oder sollte ich doch gleich einen Anhänger kaufen?









Auch wenn´s im Talker Fred steht, danke für den Link Guido nach sowas habe ich schon die ganze Zeit gesucht. Wenn Freunde und Bekannte von uns in der Geschirrkammer stehen, stellen die auch immer fest, dass das alles nur Tarnung sei.

Ach nochwas, WW darf mich ruhig auch mal "bekloppt" nennen, sie weiß schon wie Sie so eine "Entgleisung" ungeschehen machen kann.

Stefan


Hallo Daniel,

na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Familienzuwachs und viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. Februar 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Ach nochwas, WW darf mich ruhig auch mal "bekloppt" nennen, sie weiß schon wie Sie so eine "Entgleisung" ungeschehen machen kann.


Sie kauft Dir z. B. einen extravaganten Helm....? 

Das zweite Bild ist soooo stylisch - so ähnlich, nur "ohne Würfel", habe ich mal das schöne Thüringen aus einem Burgfenster fotogarfiert. Gefällt mir auch immer wieder. Insgesamt mal wieder voll 

Der fliegende Besen ist auch Hammer.....


----------



## Dämon__ (22. Februar 2011)

*Bin Heute auch bei Kaiserwetter seit langem mit dem Würfel unterwegs gewesen...schöne Bilder habt ihr da wieder gemacht.*


----------



## beuze1 (22. Februar 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Ich hab mir in einem Steinbruch noch einen Präsentationssockel für unterwegs ausgesucht. Jetzt bin ich am überlegen welcher Gepäckträger dafür passend wäre, oder sollte ich doch gleich einen Anhänger kaufen?



*Überlege auch schon ne ganze Weile wie ich diesen
Marmor brocken nach Hause schaffen soll..




Die Größe würd genau passen..




*

*Du auch ?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (22. Februar 2011)

@ horstling: Ich befürchte nicht... Aber einfach Spaß am technischen Fahren entwickeln, dann kommt das schnell & von alleine...
@Bikestarr: Ligurien

Noch ein paar von heute...














grüße,
Jan


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. Februar 2011)

Welchen Neid ihr bei mir erzeugt bei all den schönen Bildern und Fotostories .

Ich komm gerade mal zu Indoor-Krams. Aber morgen, da werd ich euch alle hier abzocken. Ich sag nur 800 km, 20.000 hm . 

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## marco_m (22. Februar 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


>



boah ... hör nicht auf mit diesen Bildern 
Aber schau doch bitte, dass der Schnee verschwindet! Bin ende März auch in Finale 

Gruss Marco


----------



## jan84 (22. Februar 2011)

Schnee ist hier kaum noch. Wir sind zwar abseits der "gängigen" Trails unterwegs, aber was man z.B. bei der Natobasis sieht ist nurnoch wenig und sehr matschig. Das brauch noch 1-2 warme Tage dann ist das komplett weg. Ist aber jetzt auch schon relativ problemlos fahrbar. Alles <1000m ist vollkommen frei. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## kubitix (23. Februar 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Überlege auch schon ne ganze Weile wie ich diesen
> Marmor brocken nach Hause schaffen soll..
> 
> 
> ...



Also wenn ich so nach rechts blicke, gib im einfach einen Schubs.

Was begutachtest du da eigentlich? Wenn ich mir den Block so ansehe hast du wohl erst ein paar Materialproben abgeknappert.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. Februar 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> ...Was begutachtest du da eigentlich? Wenn ich mir den Block so ansehe hast du wohl erst ein paar Materialproben abgeknappert...


 Beuze mag es eben reichlich edel und auch nur von erlesener Qualität. Da prüft der Meister auch schon mal selbst mit dem Kennerblick.
PS: Seit dem Tag dieses Fotos sind nun auf Beuzes Gäste- WC sogar die Urinsteine aus purem Marmor.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (23. Februar 2011)

..und die klorollenhalter ....


----------



## Beorn (23. Februar 2011)

Ich hätte darauf getippt, dass er einen Sockel für seinen Fahrradhalter im Schuppen sucht.

Oder er möchte seinen Würfel in einem Quaderrelief verewigt haben.


----------



## fatz (23. Februar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> PS: Seit dem Tag dieses Fotos sind nun auf Beuzes Gäste- WC sogar die Urinsteine aus purem Marmor.....


lach ned, aber in laas (vinschgau) da wo das foto gemacht ist, ham sie sogar 
den marktplatz mit marmor gepflastert


----------



## maggo86 (23. Februar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> lach ned, aber in laas (vinschgau) da wo das foto gemacht ist, ham sie sogar
> den marktplatz mit marmor gepflastert



"Nobel geht die Welt zu Grunde."


----------



## fatz (23. Februar 2011)

maggo86 schrieb:


> "Nobel geht die Welt zu Grunde."



hm! eher resteverwertung. steine in der groesse sind da eher abfall.
wird uebrigens recht glatt so ein marmorpflaster, wenn's feucht ist.


----------



## FrankDe (23. Februar 2011)

Hey! Hat von euch schon jmd das neue Elite in 18" zu Hause?


----------



## blutbuche (23. Februar 2011)

nee


----------



## barbarissima (23. Februar 2011)

@jan84
*Mehr 

*


kubitix schrieb:


> Ich wollte aber unbedingt meinen neuen Helm testen


*Süß 

*


----------



## kubitix (23. Februar 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Süß
> 
> *



Hi Bärbel,


----------



## jan84 (23. Februar 2011)

Bin mal weiterhin fieß... 

























grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (23. Februar 2011)

* Supi, Jan 

Echt super schöne Bilder, und fahren kannst Du... booo ey 

Hut ab, wünsch Dir auf jeden Fall weiterhin vieeeeeel Spaß und Sichere Fahrt.

*


----------



## kubitix (23. Februar 2011)

Hi Jan,

ich sitze gerade am Rechner mit nem schönen "Roten" und betrachte deine Bilder.

Neudeutsch " boah, geil eh"


----------



## Guerill0 (23. Februar 2011)

@Jan:
Wann is dein Italientrip beendet?
Bis dahin werd ich den Thread meiden. 

Halts vor Neid und dem aktuellen Minusgradenmassaker kaum mehr aus


----------



## jan84 (23. Februar 2011)

Wir wechseln morgen für ne Woche an den Gardasee. Da gibts (wahrscheinlich) kein Internet, also kannst morgen wohl wieder in den Thread reingucken . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Flugrost (23. Februar 2011)

Viel Spass euch weiterhin!


----------



## Guerill0 (23. Februar 2011)

Puh, Danke 

... und weiterhin viel Spaß. 
Werd euch dann hoffentlich übernächste Woche mit Bildern aus Bozen quälen


----------



## jan84 (23. Februar 2011)

Da, bzw. eher kleines Stück weiter westlich, legen wir auffm Rückweg vom Gardasee evtl auch noch einen Stopp ein . 

Danke @ A., man sieht sich im PW. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Hook (24. Februar 2011)

@ Jan

wenn man da nicht neidisch wird

Hier im Norden -2Grad und Schneegriesel

Dir weiterhin viel Spass!

Grüße Michael

------Alles was ist, könnte ebenso gut auch anders sein!------


----------



## Friecke (24. Februar 2011)

DaKe schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Sind zwar keine Landschaftsbilder .... aber wir haben heute Nachwuchs bekommen  oder besser meine Frau
> Hier sind die ersten Bilder von der kleinen
> ...


 

Daniel,
schönes LTD, das fährt meine Holde auch und ist sehr zufrieden..
Du solltest Eurem Neuzugang allerdings noch vernünftige Pedale
spendieren. Die Schienbeine Deiner Liebsten werden es danken .

Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Februar 2011)

jan, ich beginne langsam dich zu hassen


----------



## horstling (24. Februar 2011)

Schöne Bilder habt Ihr da! Ichwill auch mal wieder! :




Seht nicht so genau hin!


----------



## kube (24. Februar 2011)

Wollt gerade sagen dat ist doch ein wenig kurios dat Bild aber ich sach nix......


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. Februar 2011)

horstling schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder habt Ihr da! Ich will auch mal wieder!


  Ein Bild alá zu Guttenberg. Immerhin musst Du irgendwann mal draußen gewesen sein, um den Schnee überhaupt in die Linse zu bekommen. 
Oder hat man auch da noch geschummelt.... 
Wollen würd ich auch mal wieder.....also in echt....aber bei den letzten Tagestemperaturen hätte ich wohl ein komplett Hartes Bike gehabt, weil das Dämpferöl fest gewesen wäre... Selbst die Stoßdämpfer am Auto gaben bei -18° seltsam Knarksgeräusche von sich. Aber es wird.....


----------



## FrankDe (24. Februar 2011)

> Hey! Hat von euch schon jmd das neue Elite in 18" zu Hause?


Schade..... vllt ist ja bei den Reaction GTC - Besitzern das gleiche Problem vorhanden.
Naja, ich nenn jetzt einfach mal mein problem: Habe nun das Elite in 18" Rahmengröße vor kurzem bekommen. Nun habe ich das Problem, das ich beim Flaschenhalter am Sitzrohr keine Flasche mehr reinbekomm, da sich dieser zu weit oben befindet.
Momentan habe ich den Elite Flaschenhalter montiert:




Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Flaschenhalter, dessen Löcher zur Befestigung weit oben sind, sodass sich der Flaschenhalter insgesamt weiter unten befindet.
Kann mir da jmd von euch weiterhelfen???

Viele Grüße Frank


----------



## horstling (24. Februar 2011)

Eigentlich war ich zu Fuß unterwegs bei dem Kackwetter!!

Hab dann aber noch ein paar nette Leute getroffen.....





Puuuh! Ich will Sommer !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. Februar 2011)

FrankDe schrieb:


> Naja, ich nenn jetzt einfach mal mein problem: Habe nun das Elite in 18" Rahmengröße vor kurzem bekommen. Nun habe ich das Problem, das ich beim Flaschenhalter am Sitzrohr keine Flasche mehr reinbekomm, da sich dieser zu weit oben befindet.
> Viele Grüße Frank


 
Hallo Namensvetter! Bei mir war es so, dass ich am Acid (20") immer mit den "Großen" 0,7l Flaschen gefahren bin. Beim Umstieg auf die 18" Bikes hatte ich das Gleiche Problem. Lies sich nur recht fummelig aushebeln - da ich oben schon am Rahmen anstiess.
Erst einen Halter montiert, der seitliches Herausmehmen ermöglicht. Da habe ich jedoch die Flasche auch schom mal im Gelände gesucht, allerdings im Winter - wo ich Heisses eingefüllt hatte & dadurch wohl das Plaste weich war. Dennoch - das Vertrauen war hin. Alten Halter wieder angebaut - und auf 500 ml Flaschen gewechselt. 
Bin sehr zufrieden! Bei mir geht es so super  - vielleicht hilft es auch Dir?!
PS: Will nun mal schauen - ob die "Zwischengröße" 600 ml auch noch gut geht. Ein paar Zentimeter sind ja manchmal entscheident. 
Der Unterschied: von links nach rechts = 700ml / 600 ml / 500 ml 




Das war meine "Problemlösung" ;-) - andere Halter mit Löchern weiter unten kenne ich nicht - vielleicht kann ich aus deiner Anfrage bei entsprechender Antwort auch noch profitieren. ;-)


----------



## linkespurfahrer (24. Februar 2011)

horstling schrieb:


> Eigentlich war ich zu Fuß unterwegs bei dem Kackwetter!!
> 
> Hab dann aber noch ein paar nette Leute getroffen.....
> 
> ...



Da war wohl Deine Phantasie mit Dir...


----------



## linkespurfahrer (24. Februar 2011)

Thema Flaschenhalter:

Ich habe die sehr einfachen Tacx Uni Flaschenhalter verbaut. Einer kostet 3â¬ und wiegt 55 Gramm. Der Halter ist so geformt, dass Kunststoff-Trinkflaschen in diesen sehr schÃ¶n "rein"-gedreht werden kÃ¶nnen. Den Halter kann man sich auch ein wenig zurecht biegen. Ob der TACX Uni zu einem Reaction GTC oder ELITE passt muss der Fahrer fÃ¼r sich entscheiden.

Jedenfalls: Wer ein AMS ab 20" RahmenhÃ¶he fÃ¤hrt, der kann im Rahmen Problemlos 1,5 Liter Wasser mitnehmen (eine 0,5er am Sitzrohr und eine 1,0er am Unterrohr).

Dass das geht seht ihr am folgenden Bild (Ist hier vor einiger Zeit von mir schon mal gepostet worden):






Viele GrÃ¼Ãe von Stefan


----------



## blutbuche (24. Februar 2011)

..wer fährt schon so grosse rahmen .. - duckundschnellweg ...


----------



## andi_tool (24. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..wer fährt schon so grosse rahmen .. - duckundschnellweg ...



stimmt - alles über 16" sind doch Rahmen für zukurz geratene Riesen


----------



## jan84 (24. Februar 2011)

Sorry, wir haben am Gardasee doch Internet :









Mit recht knackiger Schlüsselstelle, der Kollege ist sie gefahren, Fotos direkt gibts keine, ich musste spotten...


 

 







Start oben rechts, Ziel der Abfahrt an der Fotoposition... 400m Vertikal auf 50m horizontal. 




grüße,
Jan


----------



## linkespurfahrer (24. Februar 2011)

*@jan84:* Freak!


----------



## barbarissima (24. Februar 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Sorry, wir haben am Gardasee doch Internet :
> 
> grüße,
> Jan


 
Macht nix


----------



## blutbuche (24. Februar 2011)

..kann man gut mit leben ...


----------



## dani1 (25. Februar 2011)

so hier noch mal meins mit neuen reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (25. Februar 2011)

sehen gut aus


----------



## blutbuche (25. Februar 2011)

..wie reifen halt ...


----------



## Landus (25. Februar 2011)

So, hab mich endlich überwunden und mein Würfelchen heute mal eingesaut. Auf dem Bild ist es aber noch sauber:


----------



## NaitsirhC (25. Februar 2011)

Auch mal wieder unterwegs gewesen und die neuen Pedale (Octane One Static Pro '10) getest. Abgestaubt im Schlussverkauf bei CRC...passen zwar farblich nicht ganz zu den Griffen aber was solls...die restlichen roten Teile sollen auch noch weg.













Schönes WE


----------



## DaKe (25. Februar 2011)

Friecke schrieb:


> Daniel,
> schönes LTD, das fährt meine Holde auch und ist sehr zufrieden..
> Du solltest Eurem Neuzugang allerdings noch vernünftige Pedale
> spendieren. Die Schienbeine Deiner Liebsten werden es danken .
> ...



Hallo Friecke

Was kannst du empfehlen ?

Gruß

DaKe


----------



## jan84 (25. Februar 2011)

Bisschen was von heute, wenn auch nur eins mit (meinem) Cube :

















grüße,
Jan


----------



## beuze1 (25. Februar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Beuze war weg, da liegt ne Knarre auf den Tisch, er kann darüber nicht reden und für andere wars weniger gut  .....Mubarak hat sich aus dem Staub gemacht, Beuze Beuze da hattest Du doch nicht etwa Deine Hände im Spiel *



*Ich melde mich mal für ca. 3 Wochen ab,
muss leider noch mal verreisen 





Es gibt da ein Problem..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Spuri wird in meiner Abwesenheit darüber wachen, mit aller Umsicht und härte, dass der Bilderanteil nicht ins Bodenlose fällt..*
( Ja ein Scheiß Job, aber einer muss es ja machen )

*bis dann..




beuze1*


----------



## Heada (25. Februar 2011)

Tja Kollege Gaddafi.....   zieh dich warm an, Beuze ist unterwegs!!!

Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## mzaskar (25. Februar 2011)

Eine Seefahrt die ist lustig, eine Seefahrt die ist schön, hollari hollaro ........

Pass auf sich auf  .... Hoffe mal nicht dir zu begegnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linkespurfahrer (26. Februar 2011)

*@beuze1:*

Dass Dir Deine Mission gelingt!


----------



## barbarissima (26. Februar 2011)

*Bis dann 

*

*Und nach deiner Rückkehr verwöhnst du uns mit einer erstklassigen Fotostory über lybische Singletrails 

*
* Ich freue mich schon 

*


----------



## st-bike (26. Februar 2011)

3 Wochen? Brauchst du wirklich so lange?
@all: Jetzt können wir das Forumstreffen bei Beuze festzurren und ihn für die ganze Orga festlegen.


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Februar 2011)

st-bike schrieb:


> 3 Wochen? Brauchst du wirklich so lange?



Gaddafi hat viel Verwandte.


----------



## idworker (26. Februar 2011)

st-bike schrieb:


> @all: Jetzt können wir das Forumstreffen bei Beuze festzurren und ihn für die ganze Orga festlegen.



Sehr gut....gleich anfangen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Februar 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Spuri wird in meiner Abwesenheit darüber wachen, mit aller Umsicht und härte, dass der Bilderanteil nicht ins Bodenlose fällt..( Ja ein Scheiß Job, aber einer muss es ja machen )


Habt Ihr ihn nicht verstanden, Ihr Maden  genug des Gelabers....Beuze kann schon auf sich aufpassen - endlich Fotos 
(Hast Recht - ein Scheiß Job - aber ich gebe mein Bestes........)
Im Übrigen bedeutet die güne Flagge "Gefahr vorbei! - Freie Fahrt!" 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Formel-1-Regeln#Flaggenkunde
Also scheint Beuze auf einer reinen Erholungstour mit dem netten Team zu sein! 
Kann also gar nicht schief gehen! Alles ganz leicht - ich habe keine Angst! Nein.

Lieber Gott - lass Beuze heil wieder kommen. Lass mich meiner schweren Aufgabe gewachsen sein. Und ach ja, wenn es dich nicht stört, lass es wärmer werden....Amen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (26. Februar 2011)

@spuri : ..bild von heute ????? hier sinds tatsächlich 10 grad und die sonne lacht - und ich hab keine zeit zum fahren - donnerlittchen nochmal ....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @spuri : ..bild von heute ?????


Mist erwischt 


Nee - ist Altbestand. Hier -1° aber durchaus schönes Wetter. Aber setze freiwillig noch 1-2 Tage aus! Kann keinen Rückschlag gebrauchen....und es soll ja so bleiben (kalt aber freundlich). 
Muss aber unter uns bleiben.....


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2011)

ich war aber draussen


----------



## Sgt.Green (26. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich war aber draussen



Willste die vordere Bremsscheibe nicht lieber richtig rum montieren?

Oder sehe ich nur so falsch grade


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2011)

ich glaube du hast recht 

ohjeh, man sollte nicht abneds noch schnell etwas am Bike machen  Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Landus (26. Februar 2011)

mzaskar war aber nicht der einzige, der heute etwas Spaß mit Fritzz im Schnee hatte. Hier der Beweis:


----------



## sepalot (26. Februar 2011)

Gute Bedingungen: 8°C, Sonne, wolkenloser Himmel. Boden trocken und die feuchten Stellen noch angefroren - Fahrradputzen fällt heute aus . Kurzer Zwischenstopp - nicht ganz freiwillig - Luft am Hinterrad nachregulieren (nach nur einer Woche war die Luft fast komplett raus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - ich glaub, da muss ich mal nach einem Löchlein suchen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 




​ 




​ 
Rückweg über das Naturdenkmal Teufelsbrücke. An wenigen Stellen sind noch Reste des Winters. Hoffentlich kommt er bis nächste Wintersaison nicht mehr! 








​ 
Nach meiner Reise durch das Teufelsloch, am 29.01. , heute ein Abstecher an der Teufelsbrücke 



.




​


----------



## kubitix (26. Februar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Habt Ihr ihn nicht verstanden, Ihr Maden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok mein Lieber, DU hast es so gewollt, jetzt gibtÂ´s die geballte Ladung!

Ich war heute auch unterwegs, nich mitÂ´m Fritzz sondern mitÂ´m Stereo, nich im Schnee, sondern bei herrlichstem Wetter und 10Â°C.

Auf zur Fahrt nach Michelstadt, kleine "Tour de Kultur"

Michelstadt ist die grÃ¶Ãte Stadt des Odenwaldkreises, sie grenzt unmittelbar an die Kreisstadt Erbach. Eine Fusion beider StÃ¤dte im Jahr 2009 wurde durch BÃ¼rgerentscheid gestoppt.

Die Stadt zÃ¤hlt zu den Ã¤ltesten Siedlungen im Odenwald, in Folge dessen befinden sich einige historische GebÃ¤ude auf ihrer Gemarkung.




Das historische Rathaus ist auf einer Briefmarke der Deutschen Post verewigt und in der ganzen Welt bekannt. 1484 im Stil der SpÃ¤tgotik errichtet diente das Erdgeschoss als Markthalle.





Der Diebesturm ist Teil der Stadtmauer und diente als GefÃ¤ngnis.






Im 17. Jahrhundert wurden die ersten HÃ¤user ausserhalb der Stadtmauer errichtet.








Der Altstadtkern wurde von grÃ¶Ãeren FeuersbrÃ¼nsten und Kriegswirren glÃ¼cklicherweise weitest gehend verschont. So verfÃ¼gt Michelstadt heute Ã¼ber einen historischen Kern mit zahlreichen FachwerkhÃ¤usern und kleineren GÃ¤sschen.








Das Wetter heute war ja mal wieder so richtig nach meinem Geschmack, warum allerdings die Gastwirte in Michelstadt ihre Tische nicht rausgerÃ¤umt hatten muÃ ich nicht verstehen. Ich hÃ¤tte gerne in der Sonne sitzend einen Latte Machiatto getrunken. So blieb mir nur, ein bizl Sonne zu tanken.




Im Stadtteil Steinbach steht das Wasserschloss "FÃ¼rstenau" des Grafen zu Erbach-FÃ¼rstenau. Als Wasserburg um 1300 entstanden, Reihen sich mittlerweile verschiedene Baustile aneinander.








In unmittelbarer NÃ¤he des SchlossÂ´s steht die Einhards-Basilika. Einhard war ein Chronist und Vertrauter von Karl dem GroÃen.Im Jahre 815 wurde ihm, in Anerkennung seiner Verdienste die Mark âMichlinstatâ geschenkt.




So ich hoffe das war nicht zuviel Kultur auf einmal.
Stefan


----------



## jan84 (26. Februar 2011)

Heute es doch etwas gut gemeint was die Schneelage angeht, 1550m Ende Februar... euphemistisch . 

















grüße,
Jan


----------



## linkespurfahrer (26. Februar 2011)

*@mzaskar:*

Ey, ich war auch draußen!

Allerdings war ich 8h Holz sägen und hacken...

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (27. Februar 2011)

@sepalot : das letzte bild is ja mal wunderschön !!!!!


----------



## sepalot (27. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @sepalot : das letzte bild is ja mal wunderschön !!!!!


  grazie


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (27. Februar 2011)

gestern nachm fahren, war diesmal nich ganz so schlammig dafür umso bessere Trails


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Willste die vordere Bremsscheibe nicht lieber richtig rum montieren?
> 
> Oder sehe ich nur so falsch grade





mzaskar schrieb:


> ich glaube du hast recht
> 
> ohjeh, man sollte nicht abneds noch schnell etwas am Bike machen  Danke für den Hinweis



Fehler behoben


----------



## linkespurfahrer (27. Februar 2011)

*@mzaskar:* Einmal ist keinmal. Mir passieren auch hin und wieder merkwürdige Dinger beim Schrauben. Gerade wenn es Abend ist und mir die Augen schon fast zu fallen... 


Gleich nachdem ich heute Nachmittag zu Hause ankam habe ich mir meinen Würfel geschnappt und ihn zur Talsperre Spremberg bewegt.  

Hatte zwar noch ein wenig Muskelkater im Arm von gestriger Aktion, aber es ging heute. Wenn auch nicht so schnell wie eigentlich gewohnt...

Ich habe Euch auch was mitgebracht:

Der Spremberger Stausee ist zugefroren..





Blick zurück. Das Wasser stand im Januar an der Mauer im Mittelgrund etwa 30cm hoch. Trockenen Fußes kam man damals nicht mehr auf den Steg und vom Strand war auch nichts mehr übrig.






Versuche mit Selbstauslöser (hatte Schiss, dass mir das Cell vom Sperrpfahl fällt. War ne wackelige Angelegenheit.)....





Die Biker im Hintergrund konnte ich nicht mehr einholen, nachdem sie an mir vorbei gedüst sind...





Mit Selbstauslöser ist es gar nicht so einfach, zur rechten Zeit am rechten Ort in rechter Pose sich mit Bike fahrend abzulichten..

Viele Grüße aus Cottbus von Stefan

P.S.: Ich habe mir mal meine Statistik angesehen: Im Februar gerade mal 300km (Rolle und Touren) in 10h gefahren... nicht gerade viel, aber besser als nix..
Ich gelobe Besserung


----------



## Schabo Marc (27. Februar 2011)

Dann zeig ich auch mal mein cube, es ist ein Ams 100 von 2009

Hier ein Foto von heute morgen
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/843893




und eins von Mai 2010


----------



## CJee83 (27. Februar 2011)

st-bike schrieb:


> Hallo Cube-Gemeinde
> 
> 
> 
> ...




München, was du da vor dir siehst ist das Klärwerk Großlappen bzw. die Faulbehälter. Rechts wär dann die Allianzarena


----------



## st-bike (27. Februar 2011)

Richtig und hier der Beweis


----------



## Friecke (28. Februar 2011)

DaKe schrieb:


> Hallo Friecke
> 
> Was kannst du empfehlen ?
> 
> ...


 
Also wir fahren die NC-17 Plattform Pedal Sudpin II und III,
und sind damit sehr zufrieden. Die Spannweite brauchbarer 
Pedale mit Pins ist aber sicherlich sehr groß. Die originalen 
sind sehr rutschig und wenn man sich die mal gegen das 
Schienbein geschlagen hat, hat man länger was davon

Von den Pin-Pedalen sollte man natürlich gar nicht abrutschen,
weil die bestimmt noch üblere Verletzungen machen, aber da 
die sich fast in der Schuhsohle festbeissen, kommt das selten 
vor.

Ach ja, ist ja ein Bilderfred:





Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (28. Februar 2011)

Ich war vor ein paar Tagen im "Grenzbereich" unterwegs! 
Zwischen DE und NL, genauer gesagt im Nationalpark "Meineweg".
Habe ein par wirklich gute und für mich neue trails entdecken können.
Als "Flachlandtiroler" ist man ja auch mit weniger zufrieden (wenn ich mir Jans "Arbeitsbereich" anschaue! )










































War ne schöne Tour. 


Gruß
Gummischwain


----------



## xerto (28. Februar 2011)

Schönes Bike 

Schöne Tour 


Immer nur hohe Berge iss ja auch nichts.

Tolle Trails


----------



## Gummischwain (28. Februar 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> Schönes Bike
> 
> Schöne Tour
> 
> ...



Danke! 

Ja, hast schon Recht mit den Bergen.
Aber hin und wieder, hätte ich auch gerne welche vor der Tür. 
Ist schon geil, wenn man sich einen Berg rauf quälen kann und anschließend oben mit einer schönen Aussicht+Abfahrt belohnt wird. 
Jan, mein Neid sei mit Dir! 

Aber dafür müsste ich mindestens bis in die Eifel fahren .


----------



## Dämon__ (28. Februar 2011)

Die Trails sehen richtig schön aus.
In der Eifel bist du doch ruck zuck.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Februar 2011)

Und ich hätte manchmal gerne w flaches vor der Tür  

Aber das kommt sicherlich seltener vor, als umgekehrt


----------



## idworker (28. Februar 2011)

...Wiegetritt ist schwäche. Heftig atmen auch. Hast du schon mal versucht bei Puls 190 die Luft anzuhalten und enspannt zu schauen? Nicht einfach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landus (28. Februar 2011)

idworker schrieb:


> ...Wiegetritt ist schwäche. Heftig atmen auch. Hast du schon mal versucht bei Puls 190 die Luft anzuhalten und enspannt zu schauen? Nicht einfach!



Hm, warum kommt mir dieser Spruch so bekannt vor?


----------



## blutbuche (28. Februar 2011)

@idworker : ..wenn man nicht dazu steh´n kann , fertig zu sein - abzusteigen und pause zu machen ... schade eigentlich - so viel "grösse" sollte doch jeder haben ...


----------



## kubitix (28. Februar 2011)

So dann melde ich uns auch nochmal zu Wort, damit Beuze´s Ersatzmann nix zu meckern hat.

Heute mal ein bizzl GA1 Training mit "WildWeibchen" also gings nach Hirschhorn an den Neckar.





Super Baustelle, wer ist den hier der Tourguide und hat das Navi, also was ist jetzt, weiter oder net, ich steh mir hier die Beine in den Bauch, mach mal hinne!




Ne da fahr ich nicht drüber, erstens ist da kein Geländer dran und zweitens passt das Grün vom Moos nicht zum Petrol von meinem Stereo!




Du bist dir sicher das, dass die Lösung ist.




Hat wohl trotzdem Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Gummischwain (1. März 2011)

idworker schrieb:


> ...Wiegetritt ist schwäche. Heftig atmen auch. Hast du schon mal versucht bei Puls 190 die Luft anzuhalten und enspannt zu schauen? Nicht einfach!


 
Muss ich das jetzt verstehen?!


----------



## horstling (1. März 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Muss ich das jetzt verstehen?!



Musst Du nicht. Der Mann ist entweder ein ironisch - sarkastischer Spaßvogel
oder ein maßloser Angeber! Ich tippe mal auf Ersteres! In beiden Fällen: Lach drüber !!


----------



## idworker (1. März 2011)

horstling schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf Ersteres!



ich nehms mit Humor und würde mich echt freuen mit Euch mal auf Tour zu gehen. Im Anschluß könnten wir dann eine Nachbesprechung durchführen


----------



## horstling (1. März 2011)

idworker schrieb:


> ich nehms mit Humor und würde mich echt freuen mit Euch mal auf Tour zu gehen. Im Anschluß könnten wir dann eine Nachbesprechung durchführen



Ist ja OK - Du hast den Längsten! Verteil Ihn auf Deine 13 Bikes rolleyes und sei glücklich! 

Weiteres zum Thema bitte auf dem CUBE-TALK Fred posten.


----------



## jan84 (1. März 2011)

grüße,
Jan


----------



## xerto (1. März 2011)

Mein Gott... Super  

Du hast ja echt was drauf 

Respect 

Ich wünsche Dir noch viel Spaß und immer trockene Füße


----------



## mzaskar (1. März 2011)

Nasse Füsse incl.? Bei Mir bestimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (1. März 2011)

Nein, die blieben trocken... Wäre auch recht frisch gewesen .


----------



## slmslvn (1. März 2011)

Gummischwain: warste schon mal im Aachener Wald unterwegs oder am Dreiländereck?


----------



## blutbuche (1. März 2011)

jan   : tolles photo !!!!


----------



## Strampelaffe (1. März 2011)

@Jan84: Irgendwer hatte dich doch demletzt mal als "Freak" bezeichnet...... ich nenne dich total verrückt...... aber saucool!!


----------



## Gummischwain (1. März 2011)

slmslvn schrieb:


> Gummischwain: warste schon mal im Aachener Wald unterwegs oder am Dreiländereck?


 
Soll schon vor gekommen sein. 
Aber eher seltener... gehört nicht gerade zu meinen Einsatzgebieten, die bei mir um die Ecke liegen. 
Warum?


----------



## jan84 (1. März 2011)

Strampelaffe schrieb:


> @Jan84: Irgendwer hatte dich doch demletzt mal als "Freak" bezeichnet...... ich nenne dich total verrückt...... aber saucool!!



Ach, man muss nur Spaß am technischen Fahren haben... dann erscheint einem das alles auch viel weniger verrückt . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Dämon__ (2. März 2011)

*Nachdem es Gestern so schön war bin ich Heute wieder raus*.

















*von mir aus könnte es jetzt so bleiben.*


----------



## barbarissima (2. März 2011)

Schöne Bilder 


Von mir aus könnte es jetzt auch so bleiben 

 Nur der Wind, der ist ja mal ätzend


----------



## blutbuche (2. März 2011)

.....ja , eiskalt - da hilft die sonne leider wenig .... wenn man , wie ich , erst lang übers feld muss, bevor der wald beginnt - echt doof .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captain_j (2. März 2011)

Jetzt geht's so richtig los ...


----------



## kubitix (3. März 2011)

n´Abend zusammen,

heute die erste "Hausrunde" mit WildWeibchen gedreht, Wetter war herrlich wenn auch ein bizzl kühl. Dafür haben wir uns dann in der Burgschänke von der Veste Otzberg zwei schöne Cappucino gegönnt.


----------



## blutbuche (3. März 2011)

...wo fahrt ihr los , zur veste ??? unten an der strasse gross bieberau - oder gibts da nen netten geheimtrail  ??? lg und weiterhin schönes wetter , die kati


----------



## kubitix (3. März 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...wo fahrt ihr los , zur veste ??? unten an der strasse gross bieberau - oder gibts da nen netten geheimtrail  ??? lg und weiterhin schönes wetter , die kati



Hallo Kati,

wir kommen in der Regel von Iwwero, dann über Nieder-Klingen / Ober-Klingen und Hassenroth. Geheime Trail´s hab ich leider nocht nicht entdeckt. Da ich den Wald um Hassenroth und Böllstein aber immer weiter erkunde finde ich da vielleicht noch was. Die Aufnahme von WildWeibchen ist auf einem kurzen Stück parallel zur Strasse von Hassenroth  nach Otzberg - Hering entstanden.


----------



## WildWeibchen (3. März 2011)

moin moin,

wie man sieht hatte ich kein Glück Stefan los zu werden, und durfte die ganze Hausrunde mitfahren.






Auf der Veste Otzberg bekam ich dafür einen Cappucino (ein Eisbecher wäre mir lieber gewesen). Bei Kubitix hat dann die Schwerkraft besser funktioniert, wieso muß ich eigentlich immer treten.









PS: Für Interessierte, am 1.Mai ist auf der Veste Töpfermarkt.


----------



## blutbuche (3. März 2011)

....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (3. März 2011)

die Treppchen bin ich auch schon runtergeholpert


----------



## Groudon (3. März 2011)

dann hier mal indoor =) 10.4kg mit den neuen Teilen (LRS, Vorbau, Lenker)


----------



## nen (4. März 2011)

Nach 3 Monaten erstmals wieder im Sattel, noch etwas ungewohnt


----------



## Silvermoon (4. März 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> n´Abend zusammen,
> 
> heute die erste "Hausrunde" mit WildWeibchen gedreht, Wetter war herrlich wenn auch ein bizzl kühl. Dafür haben wir uns dann in der Burgschänke von der Veste Otzberg zwei schöne Cappucino gegönnt.



Hey, den Trail kenn ich!!! Bin ich letztes Jahr mit nem Freund gefahren. Als wir ganz unten ankamen, schaute ich ihn an mit nem dicken Grinsen im Gesicht und meinte "Noch mal ". Der guckte vielleicht, aber dann sind wir das ganze Stück wieder hochgestrampelt und in einem Affentempo runtergesaust - das war genial  Der macht echt Spaß


----------



## Dämon__ (4. März 2011)

Ist schon ganz schön grün bei euch  ob da noch Schnee kommt?
Schön die erste Ausfahrt.


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (4. März 2011)

da kommt kein Schnee mehr, Schnee braucht kein Mensch


----------



## sepalot (4. März 2011)

So, nach der Arbeit gleich mal den schönen Nachmittag genutzt und bei schönstem Sonnenschein mal eine Runde gedreht. War ja herrlich! Sonne pur! ​ 
Das letzte Stück Trail rauf zum Sophienberg.




​ 
Den höchsten Punkt heute erstrampelt - Telegrapho Sophia . Zum Glück gehts am Anfang nur einmal hoch und dann nur noch runter .




​ 
Sehr positiv ist, dass die fleißigen Waldbauern im Moment die Trails räumen vom Holzbruch .




​ 




​ 
Rund herum frische Schnitte ...




​ 
Downhillsetup hergestellt .




​ 




​ 




​ 
Doof, schaut gar net wild aus von oben und vorallem auf dem Bild . Aber da gehts dann erst mal ein ganzes Stück mit gut 27% Gefälle runter und zum glück nicht so glatt geleckt wies das Bild glaubhaft machen will . Nur die für mich plötzlich - trotz dass ich sie auf diesem Bild abgelichtet habe - auftauchende, im Weg liegende Birke hat mich mal kurz schwitzen lassen .




​ 
Da hinunter get es jetzt kontinuierlich - Bayreuth.




​ 
So, dann Schluss mit der Fotopause, der Würfel wartet schon .




​ 
So nach einiger Zeit komme ich zum letzten Bergabstück auf der Permanentabfahrt. Den Sandsteingebilden am Buchstein .




​ 




​ 




​ 
Die Sonne gibt schon positive Energie .




​ 
Warum nicht Markierungen direkt in den Sandstein machen?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​

​​



​ 
Zwischen den Felsen dann runtergeschlängelt und auf den letzten schönen schnellen Downhill - dann wars leider wieder zu Ende .​ 
Aber das nächste Mal kommt schon in kurzer Zeit .​


----------



## horstling (4. März 2011)

Sehr schöne Fotoserie!
Beim letzten Bild kriegt man fast Angst uns schöne Fritz !!


----------



## Guerill0 (4. März 2011)

Heute ebenfalls ne kleine Heimatrunde bei feinsten Frühlingswetter gedreht 

Im Schatten wars noch relativ frisch...





...auch der ein oder andere Trail hat extrem unter Traktorterror und Baumfällerei gelitten...




...aber wenigstens war alles trocken...




...und bis auf dieses Häufchen war's komplett schneefrei


----------



## barbarissima (5. März 2011)

*@Sepalot und Guerill0*
Jawoll 

 So müssen Motivationsbilder aussehen 


Und so wie es aussieht, bleibt uns die Sonne erhalten und alle Frischmotivierten können sich mit Schwung auf die Trails begeben 



Wünsche euch allen ein wunderschönes Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (5. März 2011)

Also dann Bärbel, Reverb ans Bike und Trailsurfen, dass wir auch mal von dir wieder schöne Bilder sehen


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (5. März 2011)

ich war heute auch unterwegs, hab Bekanntschft mit ner schönen Eisfläche gmacht die völlig unerwartet auffm Trail war, bin aber irgendwie durchgekommen, ka wie


----------



## nen (5. März 2011)

Handypics von der heutigen kurzen Runde, ein paar eisige Wegerl waren dabei... 
















Dämon schrieb:


> Ist schon ganz schön grün bei euch  ob da noch Schnee kommt?


Seit gestern sind die Temperaturen im zweistelligen Bereich und das soll bis Mittwoch so bleiben. Ob die angekündigte Front mit Schnee ab 1000m bis Donnerstag überlebt würde mich eh schon wundern...zu wünschen wäre es.
edit: und schon ist die Front bei der ZAMG verschwunden mit 17° C am Freitag


----------



## Cuberia (5. März 2011)

Besser als schlammig so wie bei mir heute....




so, mein Würfel Evo 2011


----------



## Pedal41 (5. März 2011)

heute 6 Grad+...........





hier auf 1200m, im Hintergrund der Feldberg 1493m





Abfahrt Nordseitig......











unten dann trockene feste Trails....




und wenn man nicht genug hat....




Grüsse aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## sepalot (5. März 2011)

War heute noch mal am Buchstein spielen. Gestern nur "Durchreise", heute war Spoten . Über zwei Stunden bei super Wetter und fast 10°C. Hab ein bisschen gefilmt, deshalb habe ich heute etwas mehr Zeit da verbracht. Ist ein kleines, schönes Sandsteinfelsenareal. Immer wieder schön da, mit hunderten Wegemöglichkeiten durch die Felsen bzw. oben drüber - yehaaaaa! ​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
Wegewahl von flach runter bis fast Abbruchkante .




​ 
 






EDIT: ​


----------



## Cuberia (5. März 2011)

recht gewagt mit dem orangenen lenker...aber irgentwie gefällt´s....


----------



## zeKai (5. März 2011)

gewagt... papalapapp!  Hab den selben in rot! Passt bestens! :X Manchmal sind aber 785mm doch ein paar mm zu viel und man hängt am Jägerzaun oder am Baum.


----------



## OIRAM (5. März 2011)

*Mal wieder richtig tolle Bilder von Euch allen...

Hab dieses WE mal wieder Bereitschaft und komme nicht zum Biken...

Die kommenden Tage steht nun endlich auch n größeres Upgrade an: 

Vortriebs- und Verzögerungseinheit 

Wünsche Euch noch viel Spaß beim Biken.

Gruß, Mario
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (5. März 2011)

Cuberia schrieb:


> recht gewagt mit dem orangenen lenker...



ah geh! so ein bissl farbe ist gut.


----------



## Cuberia (5. März 2011)

is ja guat...sag doch "irgentwie gefällt´s"...fahr ja auch ne rote gabel in schwarzem bike...bissel farbe schadet nie....


----------



## blutbuche (5. März 2011)

@sepalot : ich  deine bilder !!!!! 
@cuberia : was ist das rote für ne gabel ?


----------



## Sirrah73 (5. März 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Hab dieses WE mal wieder Bereitschaft und komme nicht zum Biken...
> *



Auweia, aber es kommen noch viele schöne Wochenenden zum fahren .


----------



## Cuberia (5. März 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @cuberia : was ist das rote für ne gabel ?


hi, ist ne manitou r7 mrd....noch eine aus 2008...die waren noch richtig leicht.


----------



## sepalot (5. März 2011)

so, Video von heute hinzugefügt. Nix besonderes - bisschen rumprobiert 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/12103/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (6. März 2011)

Na wenn das mal kein schöner Spielplatz ist.....


----------



## fatz (6. März 2011)

wirklich netter spielplatz, koennt man gleich noch die kletterpatschen mitnehmen und ein bissl bouldern.
aber sag mal, faehrst im sitzen bergab oder schaut das nur so aus?


----------



## sepalot (6. März 2011)

ja, ist echt ein netter Spielplatz  (schon früher als Kinder  weil nur knapp zwei km vom Haus entfernt, den Berg hoch).

Klettern ist auch an den Felsen ausgewiesen.

Mit dem Sitzen, das schaut nur so aus. Gesessen bin ich nur in dem kurzen Moment, als ich den Arm kurz gehoben habe. Schaut aber zugegeben schon fast so aus, wenn ichs mir noch mal anschau .

Das nennt man halt kompakt im Bike stehen - Mensch und Maschine - Biomechanik 2.0


----------



## jan84 (6. März 2011)

@ 0:25 : Lern bremsen . Ansonsten schöner Spielplatz und schön gemachtes Video...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## navpp (6. März 2011)

@sepalot: Arme aktiv beugen (so dass es sich subjektiv "extrem" anfühlt) und den Oberkörper gefühlt parallel zum Boden. Dann sieht der externe Betrachter einen Fahrer der locker und selbstsicher im Bike steht!  Ist genau wie beim Skifahren!

Wirklich tolle Location, hätte sowas auch gerne vor der Haustüre!


----------



## blutbuche (6. März 2011)

ja , so ein gelände haätte ich hier auch gern - wir ,müssen auf unserer hausrunde schon froh um ein paar nette wurzelige trails sein ...


----------



## marco_m (6. März 2011)

Nach einer Woche Königswetter im feschen Nauders (Snwoboard, kein Bike), 





ging ich heute bei uns auch auf Sonnensuche, jedoch ausser Nebel nichts gewesen ! Hausberg hat halt nur 850m, das reichte leider nicht ..









Der Vorteil ist, dass auf dem ganzen Trail keine Wandervögel unterwegs waren 













Fritzz wollte da rüber, ich nicht 





unten angekommen, kurze Trailbeurteilung,
alles OK, Federweg wurde gebraucht 





Alles in allem, coole Tour mit Spass und kalten Fingern. Kommt halt davon wenn man die Winterhandschuhe nicht mitnimmt. Irgendwie ist der Frühling noch nicht angekommen ..





Gruss Marco


----------



## fatz (6. März 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> Klettern ist auch an den Felsen ausgewiesen.


was heisst ausgewiesen??? 
man sieht auf deinem video ganz deutlich magnesiaspuren an griffen.


----------



## sepalot (6. März 2011)

Im "Zentrum" der Felsengruppe steht halt ne Tafel, mit einer Erklärung zu den Gebilden und da steht, dass sie zum Klettern freigegeben sind, was für Schwierigkeitsgrad etc. nur dass man keine mechanischen Schäden verursachen soll (Anker einschlagen - würd wahrscheinlich eh nicht halten in Sandstein), da die Felsenformationen ein Naturdenkmal sind.


----------



## zeKai (6. März 2011)

Steine haben wir auch  aber meist tief verankert im Boden.. mit Laub getarnt. 
Komm leider nur selten zum Fotos schießen.. fahre lieber  Davon ab das man anfängt zu frieren wenn man erst mal anhält um da wer weiß was mit der Kamera anzustellen! 




Mut zur Farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (6. März 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

tolle Fotos. Die machen so richtig Appetit .

Wir waren gestern nur kurz raus, da momentan soviel zu tun , aber dafür haben wir heute ne schöne Tour gemacht.

Für die Geographie-Interessierten: Aus Eschenhahn raus -> grob Richtung Görsroth mit einem kleinen Schlenker -> dann sollte es mehr oder minder direkt zur Saubrücke im Haubental gehen, aber gut auch mit zwei Navis lässt sich wunderbar verfahren "Ne lasse mo, isch kenn de Wesch" 15 Minuten später "Des sah beim letzte Mo awer irschendwie an'ers 'us" . Dafür haben wir dann auf unseren Abwegen aber auch nen coolen Trail gefunden der uns auch zur Saubrücke geführt hat. -> Entlang dem Haubental nach Nieder- und Oberauroff -> Dort in de Kneip  -> zurück nach Eschenhahn.
30 km / 600 hm ... nix dolles, aber mordspaß gehabt.

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen:

Bei Sonnenschein fahren wir doch gerne .




TaunusHillHope war mit seinem Trek auch dabei.




Zum Teil liegen die Bäume noch kreuz und quer, aber die kann man doch überfahren, oder ?




Vielleicht doch zu rutschig .




Auf alle Fälle macht sich der Baum gut im Familienalbum .




Ist doch herrlich, die Sonne scheint, die Tage werden wieder länger und beim Fahren ist die Arbeit und alles andere mal für ein paar Stunden gaaanz weit weg .

Wir hoffen ihr hattet auch einen schönen Sonntag, aber euren Bildern nach zu Urteilen hattet ihr den.









Viele Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## kubitix (6. März 2011)

Ja wir hatten einen schönen Sonntag und wie ich hier sehen kann waren wir nicht die einzigen. Schöne Bilder bekommt man heute wieder zu sehen, ich finde sie zeigen auch wieviel Glück wir alle mit unserem Lebensraum haben. Es gibt weiß Gott schlechtere Flecken zum Leben.

Wie gesagt ein schöner Sonntag, mit Einschränkung, aber von vorn.

Am Faschingssonntag ist in Iwwero traditionell Umzug und wir machen ebenso traditionell die Fliege.
Also, mein Schatz um 13.11 Uhr geht das Ganze los, wir sollten machen das wir weg kommen.

Ich weiß nicht vielleicht gucke ich nächtes Jahr doch lieber Umz.........





Ok du hast mich überzeugt, dass ist besser als Helau.
Foto´s sind ja schön und gut, aber geh lieber mal aus dem Weg.




Langsam fängt das ganze an Spaß zu machen, lass ruhig die Anderen auf der Strasse fahren, da hab ich vielmehr Platz zum Spielen.









Schluß mit lustig, Spielzeug kaputt, zu wild gespielt Weibchen.




Man(n) Man(n) du kriegst auch alles klein.

Schwester, Besteck




Operation geglückt, Patient lebt, es darf weiter gespielt werden.


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. März 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


>



Ui, da geht es aber gut rauf.


----------



## Dämon__ (6. März 2011)

*Wir waren auch gestern dem Treiben entkommen  heute musste ich Arbeiten dafür geht es Morgen mal wieder in den Pfälzer Wald.*
*Schöne Bilder mal wieder von allen.*


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. März 2011)

man sollte find ich bei nem video nicht oder wenn dann nicht so offensichtlich spulen.. wirkt irgendwie net soo find ich.
meine saisson is wieder voll im gange seit 1. märz gehts wieder richtig guad. heute war ich bei schönem, wenn auch kaltem wetter kanpp 6 stunden unterwegs (fahrtzeit). top!


----------



## barbarissima (6. März 2011)

*Schöne Bilder und schöne Trails 

*
*Aber mal ehrlich, der Wind heute war ja schon eher von der unangenehmen Sorte 

*
*Aber half alles nix, die Reverb musste getstet werden 

 Nachdem ich sie gestern montiert hatte, war heute Einweihung angesagt 

*
*Na ja, für die Trails hätte man jetzt nicht unbedingt eine Telekopstütze gebraucht, aber Spaß macht es trotzdem, wenn man nur mal eben das Knöpchen drücken muss und schon flutscht sie geschmeidig rauf und runter 

*























*@marco m*
Wie hast du es denn geschafft, die Leitung von deiner Reverb unterm Unterrohr zu verlegen. Hatte ich auch erwogen, aber mir haben ca 10cm zu meinem Glück gefehlt


----------



## linkespurfahrer (6. März 2011)

Jaja, Eure Bilder sind traumhaft...

Meiner einer hat gestern über die Mittagszeit die Sonnenstunden genutzt und ist gemütlich seine Hausrunde gefahren: Cottbus - Talsperre Spremberg einmal umrunden - Branitz - Cottbus. Gemütlich, weil es heute von Cottbus mit dem anderen Rad nach Königs Wusterhausen ging. 

Hier ein paar Bilder von gestriger Hausrunde. Mehr findet Ihr hier in meinem Blog:
Hausrunde

Am Südstrand Klein Döbbern..





Etwas zur Allgemeinbildung...





Neue Perspektiven...





Noch mehr Allgemeinbildung - Infotafel im Branitzer Park...





Ich würde sagen "Das Wahrzeichen des Parks"...







Offtopic - Heutige Tour: Cottbus - Königs Wusterhausen 100 km ...

Bei Boblitz im ersten Drittel:





Waldautobahn bei Krausnick:





Den Cottbuser Karnevalsumzug habe ich doch glatt verpasst. So ein Frevel...

Viele Grüße von mir zu Dir / Euch


----------



## sepalot (6. März 2011)

juhuu - Bärbel ist zurück und hat gleich mal schöne Bilder  mitgebracht


----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. März 2011)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> Jaja, Eure Bilder sind traumhaft...Ich würde sagen "Das Wahrzeichen des Parks"...


Ja, Beuze wird stolz auf Euch sein... Feine Bilder und Geschichten.  Und das mit dem Wahrzeichen ist wirklich nicht untertrieben.....
http://www.pueckler-museum.de/
Macht weiter so - es scheint ja auch wirklich fast täglich besser zu werden, das Wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (6. März 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> juhuu - Bärbel ist zurück und hat gleich mal schöne Bilder  mitgebracht


 
Jepp, die Faulheit ist besiegt  Ab sofort lasse ich es wieder krachen 




> Ich würde sagen "Das Wahrzeichen des Parks"...


 
Da holt man sich aber bestimmt gehörig nasse Socken, wenn man das Wahrzeichen erklimmen will


----------



## barbarissima (6. März 2011)

*@Sirrah 73*
Schicker Sattel* *


----------



## blutbuche (6. März 2011)

....waren auch unterwegs - als die schönen stellen kamen , war der akku leer - zum mäuse melken is´das ... egal - trotzdem ein paar bildchen (der frosch is halt auch drauf ... schönen wochenanfang , kati


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2011)

Nachdem ich den Bergen und dem Schnee die kalte Schulter gezeigt habe  hat es mich mit dem Bike zu meinen Eltern verschlagen 

Das Fritzz durfte mal etwas in die Sonne, ist dann wohl die letzte Ausbaustufe.... 




Für den Beistand von oben wurde auch gesorgt




Aussicht gab es auch. Im 4ten Haus auf der rechtenSeite bin ich aufgewachsen 




Dachte ich stelle mich mal dazu, stört ja nicht 




Nein, ist nicht Beuze 




Den Trümmerhaufen habe ich nicht gefunden 




2 schöne Tage an alter Wirkungsstätte, Samstag mit viel Sonne und angenehmen Temperaturen, heute war es dann leider frisch mit einem doch kühlen Lüftchen


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (6. März 2011)

heute der Wind war echt blöd, ich denk mla ich fahr am Dienstag wieder, da hab ich frei


----------



## kubitix (6. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@marco m*
> Wie hast du es denn geschafft, die Leitung von deiner Reverb unterm Unterrohr zu verlegen. Hatte ich auch erwogen, aber mir haben ca 10cm zu meinem Glück gefehlt



Hallo Bärbel,

schöne Bilder und prima das die Reverb funzt. Das mit dem Unterrohr habe ich beim Stereo auch vor, ich hab mir extra die 3fach Kabelführung von Specialized besorgt, du machst mir jetzt ein bizzl Angst. Im Zweifelsfall muß ich die Leitung halt verlängern.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2011)

@ Barbarissima

wie hast du denn die Leitung verlegt? War es schwierig mit dem Kürzen, entlüften etc?


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ....waren auch unterwegs - als die schönen stellen kamen , war der akku leer - zum mäuse melken is´das ... egal - trotzdem ein paar bildchen (der frosch is halt auch drauf ... schönen wochenanfang , kati



Das BCR find ich schon recht schick  ist ja eigentlich schon bald ein Youngtimer


----------



## Vasya-0072007 (6. März 2011)

Und bei uns wütet der Winter immer noch...


----------



## Vasya-0072007 (6. März 2011)

Und bei uns wütet der Winter immer noch. Heute bügelte den Schnee...


----------



## kubitix (6. März 2011)

Vasya-0072007 schrieb:


> Und bei uns wütet der Winter immer noch...



hi Vasya-0072007,

that´s not funny,
but Summer 2010 >40°C what´s better


----------



## kubitix (6. März 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ui, da geht es aber gut rauf.



Das hat WildWeibchen auch gesagt, aber wenigstens mußte sie ihr Bike nicht über Baumstämme schleppen. Ich glaube dann hätte ich heute in der Garage schlafen dürfen.


----------



## linkespurfahrer (6. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Jepp, die Faulheit ist besiegt  Ab sofort lasse ich es wieder krachen



*Ich nehme Dich beim Wort Bärbel.*


----------



## Vasya-0072007 (6. März 2011)

*kubitix*, Ja, der Sommer 2010 war auch nicht süß. Die Hitze und der Rauch wie der Schleier... Aber dennoch im Sommer zu fahren es ist besser, wie drehe!


----------



## marco_m (6. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *
> @marco m
> Wie hast du es denn geschafft, die Leitung von deiner Reverb unterm Unterrohr zu verlegen. Hatte ich auch erwogen, aber mir haben ca 10cm zu meinem Glück gefehlt *


*

Hoi Bärbel,
hatte halt schon immer eine etwas längere Leitung wie andere, diesmal ein Vorteil für mich 

Aber mal ehrlich, ich habe die Reverb gleich mit dem Fritzz mitbestellt und montieren lassen. Ich nehme jetzt mal, dass diese durch eine Längere ersetzt wurde  Wäre sonst bei dir auch gegangen ..
Obwohl eigenartig, mein Mech verrechnet sonst immer gleich alles 

Gruss Marco*


----------



## blutbuche (6. März 2011)

@mzaskar : .. ja , ist von 06 - der frog auch . aber beide "gut beieinander "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (6. März 2011)

Vasya-0072007 schrieb:


> Und bei uns wütet der Winter immer noch...



Hello Vasya,

that's a pity. Hopefully spring will make its way quite soon to Russia. We have at the moment some nice weather in Germany, as you can see on all the pictures. But at least we can see that you made your tours also at snowy conditions . 
I am looking really forward to see some pictures of your tours in spring and summer as I have not really a clue how your MTB terrain looks like.

Cheers from Eschenhahn


----------



## Vasya-0072007 (6. März 2011)

*Sirrah73*, Ich sehe natürlich auf den Fotografien, dass es bei Ihnen schon warm ist und ist trocken, im Vergleich mit uns von den Stellen... Und auch warte ich schon mit der Ungeduld der Ankunft des Frühlings und des warmen Wetters. Eben es gibt keine neue Fotografien dieses Jahres, Sie können etwas Fotografien 2010 anschauen: http://www.cuberussia.ru/community/user/521


----------



## barbarissima (7. März 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Hallo Bärbel,
> 
> schöne Bilder und prima das die Reverb funzt. Das mit dem Unterrohr habe ich beim Stereo auch vor, ich hab mir extra die 3fach Kabelführung von Specialized besorgt, du machst mir jetzt ein bizzl Angst. Im Zweifelsfall muß ich die Leitung halt verlängern.
> 
> Stefan


Also entweder war die Leitung bei mir besonders kurz, oder du besorgst schon mal eine längere Ersatzleitung und befüllst sie profilaktisch mit dem beigefügten Öl 



mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Barbarissima
> 
> wie hast du denn die Leitung verlegt? War es schwierig mit dem Kürzen, entlüften etc?


Ich habe sie mit Kabelbindern an den Zügen und Leitungen unterm Unterrohr befestigt. Der Plan war eigentlich, sie mit unter die Klemmen zu schieben. Da war es aber ein bisschen zu eng 

Kürzen und entlüften ist kein Problem. Es gibt ja mittlerweile genügend Anleitungen im Netz  Du brauchst aber ein sehr scharfes Messer, oder einen Hydraulikcutter. Der mehrfache Hinweis, dass eine Schutzbrille ntwendig ist, hat mir im Vorfeld ein bisschen den Agstschweiß auf die Stirn getrieben


----------



## fatz (7. März 2011)

also bei uns war gestern alles andere als warm. 45km/600hm bei 2grad war kein spass.


----------



## kubitix (7. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich habe sie mit Kabelbindern an den Zügen und Leitungen unterm Unterrohr befestigt. Der Plan war eigentlich, sie mit unter die Klemmen zu schieben. Da war es aber ein bisschen zu eng



So die Reverb hat ihren Stammplatz am Stereo eingenommen.

Die Länge der Leitung passt, exakt so wie ich sie verlegen wollte. 
Ich hab mir ja die 3fach Klemmen von Specialized besorgt. Im Moment hab ich nur zwei Stück, die dritte ist auf dem Weg zu mir. Als Zwischenlösung dient die Orschinalklemme von Cube, sie thront oben auf dem 2fach Halter. Gefällt mir persönlich nicht so gut. Zu guter letzt hab ich eine der 2fach Klemmen die ja nun über sind vorne verwendet, mal ein paar Bilder zu Ansicht.


----------



## horstling (7. März 2011)

Hallo, Ich war auch mal wieder draußen!

Bei schönem Wetter





an der Pferdeweide





über grasige Pfade





und wurzlige Trails





auf schotterigen Pisten





Aber einmal muss Schluß sein!!





Grüße vom Horstling


----------



## Themeankitty (7. März 2011)

Ich war heut zum zweiten mal in dieser Saison draußen, aber es war noch ein verdammt kalter Wind und außerdem hab ich die Handschuhe vergessen. 
Insgesamt war es eine kurze Tour !


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. März 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> ....Insgesamt war es eine kurze Tour!


  Besser als gar keine.


----------



## rabi05 (8. März 2011)

Hier mal mein CUBE hab den Rahmen vor 2 Jahren hier im Forum gekauft und nach und nach das Rad aufgebaut. Sind zwar nicht die mega Parts dran aber für mich vollkommen ausreichend. Sollte noch wer 2 CUBE Aufkleber für den Rahmen haben meldet euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (8. März 2011)

rabi05 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein CUBE hab den Rahmen vor 2 Jahren hier im Forum gekauft und nach und nach das Rad aufgebaut. Sind zwar nicht die mega Parts dran aber für mich vollkommen ausreichend. Sollte noch wer 2 CUBE Aufkleber für den Rahmen haben meldet euch.



Haha... natürlich ist hinten eine Kiste Bier drinnen, wie sollte es auch anders sein!


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (8. März 2011)

ich hab heute den Taunus bissi unsicher gemacht


----------



## Groudon (8. März 2011)




----------



## Themeankitty (8. März 2011)

So,
war heut spätmachmittag am Schönbrunnerberg mit super Aussicht auf Kosseine und Schneeberg, hatte aber leider keinen Foto dabei.


----------



## kubitix (8. März 2011)

SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> ich hab heute den Taunus bissi unsicher gemacht



Hast en bissi Feuerholz geholt?

Wir sind heute nochmal ne Hausrunde gefahren um den Lifta und meinen neuen Funkauslöser zu testen. Funzt beides super, ich glaub morgen fahr ich mal zum RimDiDim ein bizzl spielen.


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (8. März 2011)

jap sieht man doch

und noch dazu hat man jetzt ne gute Aussicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (8. März 2011)

*Wir waren Gestern im Pfälzer Wald...schön war es.*


----------



## sepalot (8. März 2011)

Heute ist Fasching 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Die Geschäftsleitung hat, wie jedes Jahr die Erlaubnis gegeben, wer will, ab Mittag Schluss zu machen 



. Fein, ich wollte nicht gleich Mittag los, da ich kein Fan von Fasching/ Karneval bin, aber ab 1400, war OK, bei dem tollen Wetter 



. Und was macht man, bei den guten Bedingungen? Genau! Biken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
Erst am Gut Geigenreuth vorbei in den Wald. Die reiten ihr Pferd - ich reite meinen Bock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.




​ 
Routenwahl über das Salamandertal. Den Einstig mit in paar Treppen begonnen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Salamandertal, war ich letztes Jahr mal. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen, nur diesmal hab ich von der richtigen Seite begonnen 



.




​ 
Also ab die Post!




​ 




​ 
Huch, Kamera fast vergessen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.




​ 




​ 
Schön ist es hier halt 



.​









​ 




​ 




​ 
Die Stellfläche vom Stativ ist vergänglich ...




​ 
... aber doch teilweise noch präsent.




​ 
Salamander ... Tal




​ 
Dann ging's den Berg wieder hoch, zum Siegesturm im Schlosspark Fantasie.




​ 
Sonne tanken 



.




​ 
Blick rüber zum Schloss.




​ 
Ein Verbrechen am Würfel - wer hat ihn umgelegt? 











​ 
Schön geht's runter zum Teich. Ein Bomben Weg 



.




​ 
Rückweg wieder über die Teufelsbrücke (Bildmittelpunkt - rechts hinter ist die Teufelsbrücke).




​ 
Abstecher für die Aussicht übers Lehrgut. Bei dem Wetter kann man gut, weit schauen. Blick über Bayreuth.




​Der Ochsenkopf thront in der Sonne und macht sich den Sender am Ochsenkopf untertan 



.




​ 
Über der Stadt ein weiterer Siegesturm. Da könnt ich eigentlich das nächste Mal hin 



.​ 




​


----------



## Cortina (8. März 2011)

*3 x  für sepalot und seine Storry des Tages *


----------



## blutbuche (8. März 2011)

..hab auch die sonne genutzt und war 2 stunden unterwegs - foto dabei gehabt , aber frosch gefahren ....


----------



## kubitix (8. März 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> foto dabei gehabt , aber frosch gefahren ....



du pöse


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> 3 x  für sepalot und seine Storry des Tages


 Die ist sicher nicht ohne.  
Dennoch den Anderen Fotopostern gebührt die gleiche ANERKENNUNG.
Von Bildern die mich an die 3 Musketiere (ja die mit dem Kreuz auf der Brust ) erinnern - bis zu Kubitix Beitrag für die Action-Galerie. 
Vor allem Fotos, Fotos und Fotos. Ihr seid spitze. 
Und Kati - geh in Dich.....


----------



## barbarissima (8. März 2011)

Ganz meine Meinung  Klasse Bilder mit enorm hohem Neidfaktor


----------



## LittleBoomer (8. März 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Und Kati - geh in Dich.....



...auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass Du dort nichts finden wirst


----------



## Schelle (8. März 2011)

seufz...


----------



## kubitix (8. März 2011)

*WIR* sind einfach klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (8. März 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> ...auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass Du dort nichts finden wirst



...jetzt kannst Du die Eifel vergessen


----------



## blutbuche (9. März 2011)

@boomer : hast du einen an der rassel , oder warum machst du mich so doof an ????????????


----------



## Gummischwain (9. März 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @boomer : hast du einen an der rassel , oder warum machst du mich so doof an ????????????



Hat er das?! 


Boahr....schaise.... hier fängt's wieder an zu regnen und die trails waren gerade ein wenig abgetrocknet!!!
Och menno!


----------



## idworker (9. März 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Hat er das?!



Ich glaub nicht!


----------



## Gummischwain (9. März 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das Fritzz durfte mal etwas in die Sonne, ist dann wohl die letzte Ausbaustufe....



Hach, diese Farbkombi (White`n`Cocoa) finde ich immer noch am 

Schade, dass es das Stereo nicht in der Kombi gibt!


----------



## Pummelfee (9. März 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @boomer : hast du einen an der rassel , oder warum machst du mich so doof an ????????????


 
Eigentlich hat er ja nur ein Späßchen gemacht


----------



## blutbuche (9. März 2011)

aha ....---------------


----------



## kubitix (9. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

zurück vom Spielplatz RimDiDim. Der Gipfel trug früher den Namen Arnstein, während eines Wirbelsturmes 1898 wurden aber alle Bäume auf dem Berg entwurzelt. Die Namensgebung "RimDiDim" wird mit einem ehemaligen Darmstädter Bürgermeister in Verbindung gebracht. Dieser hatte zur damaligen Zeit einen Spaziergang mit dem Revierförster gemacht und soll gesagt haben: 

"Vun do hott mer de schönste Blick rimdidim im Ourewald"

Heute ist der Gipfel aber wieder vollständig bewaldet, es gibt also sicher schönere Aussichtspunkte im Ourewald, aber wegen der Aussicht war ich ja auch nicht da.

Also zunächst durchs Fischbachtal zur Neunkirchner Höhe, und von dort dann zum RimdiDim. Dadurch fahr ich zwar zuerst halb um den Berg rum, aber die Höhe muß ich sowieso kriegen und so kommen auch noch ein paar Kilometer mehr zusammen, ausserdem ist die Strecke recht schön zu fahren.

Wenn man die Neunkirchner Höhe auf 605m erreicht hat, rollt man gemütlich die 100 HM runter und freut sich auf den Spielplatz.




Im Moment ist das ganze Gelände noch sehr hell, da aber überwiegend Laubbäume wachsen wird sich das in naher Zukunft ändern.




Es läßt sich schön ein bizzl was zwischen 




und auf den Steinen probieren.




oder auch mal die ein oder andere schnellere Passage fahren








37 Kilometer, 750 HM, spaß gehabt, schee war´s


----------



## blutbuche (9. März 2011)

...odenwald hat echt tolle trails .... irgendwann zieh´ich mal ins fischbachtal .. rimdidim steht für den nächsten monat mal auf´m plan ! grüezi , die kati   p.s. dann mit cube - damits bilder gibt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. März 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ... p.s. dann mit cube - damits bilder gibt ...


 Na, Bitte!  Und das auf Kubitix wieder mal Verlass ist.  Habe heute auch noch einmal das Auto durch die Waschanlage gefahren, den Dachträger montiert....morgen werden sicher die Spikes vom "Schwarzen" gegen die normalen Latschen getauscht (schön beim Käffchen im Wohnzimmer ) und dann müsste ich langsam auch wieder mal "mitspielen" dürfen.....fühle mich auf Befehl von Stefan schon (fast) wieder gesund.


----------



## barbarissima (9. März 2011)

*Die Steine sind ja klasse  Sowas gibt es hier gar nicht *
*Ich habe Freunde in Schrießheim  Ich glaube, die werde ich mal zu einer Tour in den Odenwald überreden *

*Ach ja: Sehr schöne Actionfotos *


----------



## wildermarkus (9. März 2011)

@ barbarissima

Wo warst denn bei deinem Stützentest unterwegs?

Gruß

Markus


----------



## mzaskar (9. März 2011)

Was macht die Schraube, die nicht locker ist


----------



## barbarissima (9. März 2011)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> @ barbarissima
> 
> Wo warst denn bei deinem Stützentest unterwegs?
> 
> ...


 
Auf dem Kalten Feld  Oder besser gesagt, erst auf dem Galgenberg und dann auf dem Kalten Feld 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Was macht die Schraube, die nicht locker ist


 
Hab das AMS zum Händler gebracht  Er meinte, er kann das  Hoffen wir mal, dass er das auch schnell kann  Ich glaube, so´n Linksrausdreher werde ich mir trotzdem zulegen, wer weiß, wann mir das wieder passiert


----------



## kubitix (9. März 2011)

Danke für eure Anteilnahme an meinen Steinereien.

Bärbel, Bärbel, Schrauben abreissen is nit gut, einen Linksausdreher kann man übrigens auch abreissen, vor allem die billigen aus dem Baumarkt oder die PM Aufnahme gibt nach. Also besser gucken das es nicht nochmal passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (9. März 2011)

Zitat von mzaskar:  Was macht die Schraube, die nicht locker ist   

Zitat von kubitix: WIR sind einfach klasse  

Zitat von kubitix: Vun do hott mer de schönste Blick rimdidim im Ourewald

Zitat von kubitix: Hi Bärbel, hast du ne RestSchraube locker 

Zitat von blutbuche:  foto dabei gehabt , aber frosch gefahren .... 

Zitat von blutbuche: @boomer : hast du einen an der rassel


*Sagt mal seid Ihr alle bekifft oder ist das die Vorfreude aufs Cube Treffen 

Bei mir isses heut der Rotwein, hicks, PROOOOST *


----------



## kubitix (9. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Bei mir isses heut der Rotwein, hicks, PROOOOST *






bei mir auch


----------



## barbarissima (9. März 2011)

*Aschermittwoch* 

*Die haben alle einen Kater* 

 *Morgen sind sie wieder wie neu*


----------



## barbarissima (9. März 2011)

*.*


----------



## mzaskar (9. März 2011)

wo steht denn der Kamin, komme vorbei  

Was oder wer ist Aschermittwoch


----------



## Pedal41 (9. März 2011)

Was oder wer ist Aschermittwoch  [/quote


Bei den Christen beginnt hier die Fastenzeit , sie dauert 40 Tage also bis Ostern .

un d` Fasnet isch vorbei.........

Grüsse aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## nen (9. März 2011)

...ist gleich Bockbierzeit


----------



## LittleBoomer (10. März 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @boomer : hast du einen an der rassel , oder warum machst du mich so doof an ????????????



Hallo Blutbuche,

es lag in keinster Weise in meiner Absicht Dich doof anzumachen. 
Ich wollte lediglich ein Späßchen machen.
Bitte entschuldige meine unsensible Handlung. Mir war nicht bewußt, Dich damit verletzen zu können bzw. verletzt zu haben. 

Weiterhin gute Fahrt

LittleBoomer


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. März 2011)

@ LittleBoomer =


----------



## blutbuche (10. März 2011)

@boomer : okay - verzieh´n !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (10. März 2011)

so , hier ist nochma meine neuste liebe samt spielzeug was noch dran kommt 

damit die neue seite nicht wieder nur aus text besteht in dem jeder sagt wie lieb er den anderen hat ;-)


----------



## xerto (10. März 2011)

Ja wir haben uns alle lieb! 


Ach ist das schön....


----------



## LittleBoomer (10. März 2011)

Oh wow. Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit.
Aber mal wieder eine DummDumm-Frage:
Warum kaufst Du das Rad nicht gleich mit der Fox-Gabel ?

Viele Grüße und gute Fahrt

LittleBoomer


----------



## dusi__ (10. März 2011)

meine freundin ist auf eine lyric umgesprungen und ich hab dann die fox übernommen. und das bike habe ich in der ausstattung zu nem monster schnäppchen bekommen. da konnte man nicht nein sagen


----------



## Gummischwain (10. März 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Oh wow. Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit.
> Aber mal wieder eine DummDumm-Frage:
> Warum kaufst Du das Rad nicht gleich mit der Fox-Gabel ?
> 
> ...



Nicht ganz dumm die Frage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber evtl. gab's 2010/11 (je nach dem wann er es gekauft hat) nur noch  wenige passende Modelle für ihn. Und falls das bike online gekauft  wurde, ist es schwierig Teile vorab austauschen zu lassen.


edit sagt: ups, da über mir ist ja auch schon der Grund genannt für den Wechsel...


Schönes Stereo! 
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## kubitix (10. März 2011)

Heute hatte ich beschlossen, auch weil das Wetter nicht so toll und sehr stürmisch war, nur ne kleine Hausrunde zu fahren. Also los keine 2 Kilometer raus ins Feld und dann über die erste Kuppe das,



da stellt man sich schon mal die Frage fliegt der zu tief oder fahr ich zu schnell? 

Ich hab auch schon mal nach em Holz für den nächsten Winter gesehen, ein bizzl was fehlt aber noch. Nein nicht das Cube das ist drauf, Holz!


----------



## LittleBoomer (10. März 2011)

ja, ausserdem hatte ich ihn so verstanden, dass auch die Fox-Gabel neu ist. 'gebraucht' sieht sie ja nun wirklich nicht aus.

Grüßle aus dem 16 Grad warmen und gerade noch sonnigen Nordschwarzwald !

LittleBoomer


----------



## LittleBoomer (10. März 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Heute hatte ich beschlossen, auch weil das Wetter nicht so toll und sehr stürmisch war, nur ne kleine Hausrunde zu fahren. Also los keine 2 Kilometer raus ins Feld und dann über die erste Kuppe das,
> 
> da stellt man sich schon mal die Frage fliegt der zu tief oder fahr ich zu schnell?
> 
> Ich hab auch schon mal nach em Holz für den nächsten Winter gesehen, ein bizzl was fehlt aber noch. Nein nicht das Cube das ist drauf, Holz!



Jetzt weißt Du auch, woher der Sturm kam 
Oder ist das die neuste Methode Holz in handliche Stücke zu 'rotoren' ?

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Sgt.Green (10. März 2011)

Sooo da ist es endlich wieder 




Ein paar Sachen fehlen zwar noch bis es den Sollzusstand erreicht, die müssten bald eintrudeln.
Aber so gehts erstmal wieder rund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (10. März 2011)

Schickes Stereo! Was fehlt denn noch?


----------



## blutbuche (10. März 2011)

schön , schön !!!! hast das orange trotzdem noch ? greez , k.


----------



## Milan0 (10. März 2011)

man merkt das bald Frühling ist. Lauter klasse Bilder und Storys hier. Ich komme leider in letzter Zeit wenig aufs Rad, und wenn vergesse ich immer Fotos zu machen, oder will nicht anhalten 

Hier schnell eines aus dem "alt" Bestand





Zeigt den neuen Lenker und die Griffe vom Weihnachtsmann


----------



## blutbuche (10. März 2011)

....auch eins aus dem altbestand - aber schon von diesem jahr ..


----------



## kubitix (10. März 2011)

@kati

das sehe ich dann nächsten Monat auf dem RimDiDim oder?


----------



## Sgt.Green (10. März 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Schickes Stereo! Was fehlt denn noch?



2fach Kefü und Bash müssten bald eintrudeln.
36er Kettenblatt hab ich schon da aber das bau ich in einem Zug um.
Dann kommt noch ein kürzerer Vorbau drann und ne´ Reverb.
Evtl. noch ein XTR Schaltwerk
Auf Dauer dann noch neue Laufräder aber das ist nicht so wichtig erstmal.

@kati: Das orange schmeißt Cube wahrscheinlich in die Mulde oder so 

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (10. März 2011)

Das sind auf jeden Fall sinnvolle Updates, hab meins ja auch so ähnlich aufgebaut und für ne Reverb spar ich auch schon.


----------



## Stereoliker (10. März 2011)

Moin...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-hab da auch mal 2 alte Pic´s von meinem Würfelchen ausgebuddelt...

Frontal...

und im Profil.


Mittlerweile hat´s ´nen neuen Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe, Leitungen/Züge und Bremsen verpasst bekommen -und das war noch lang nich Alles
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. (muss mal frische Bilders machen...)


----------



## derAndre (11. März 2011)

Stereoliker schrieb:


> und im Profil.
> Anhang anzeigen 205330
> ...



Interessanter Zusatzstahldämpfer da vor dem Sitzrohr


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. März 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Sooo da ist es endlich wieder
> 
> 
> Ein paar Sachen fehlen zwar noch bis es den Sollzusstand erreicht, die müssten bald eintrudeln.
> Aber so gehts erstmal wieder rund



der momentan beste stereo rahmen, den man sich aussuchen kann


----------



## Sgt.Green (11. März 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> der momentan beste stereo rahmen, den man sich aussuchen kann



Die anderen Rahmenfarben sind echt nicht so schön wie diese find ich


----------



## Gummischwain (11. März 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Die anderen Rahmenfarben sind echt nicht so schön wie diese find ich



Ich finde die Rahmenfarbe richtig gut! Sogar noch besser als das anodized black an meinem Stereo.


----------



## navpp (11. März 2011)

@ andi: hast du den minion R vorne? wie macht sicher das?


----------



## Guerill0 (11. März 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> der momentan beste stereo rahmen, den man sich aussuchen kann
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/1/5/9/9/_/large/IMG_0260_1295736511.JPG



Sehr schönes Teil. 
Und in dem Aufbau fast fritzziger als manches Fritzz


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. März 2011)

das auf jeden fall  war aber schon immer mein ding ein stereo für die etwas härtere gangart aufzubauen. weils so schön war und es vll. nicht mehr alle kennen / noc  nicht kennen... mein geliebter vorgänger, der jetzt an der wand hängt 







@navpp: ich kann deinem satzbau zwar ned ganz folgen aber ich versuch mal zu antworten
ich hab ihn sorum probiert, weil mich der unterschied bezüglich bremsgrip interessiert hat (bremse, soferns nicht steiles und verblocktes gelände in ombination ist, immer kurz aber hart vor kurven an und somit würde viel bremsgrip zu meiner fahrweiße passen). dieser is, wie sich rausgesetllt hat ziemlich gut. besser. auch allgemein die seitenführung im vergleich zur marry vorher ist ein traum. allerdings glaub ich ich schmeiss den front des nächste mal (was bald anstehen dürfte, da er scho wieder unten is) drauf. grip beim bremsen wird reichen und noch mehr seitenführung ist schon verlockend.

mittlerweile is übvrigens hinten FA 2.4 pace snakeskin drauf und die obere strebe im hinterbau auf der ntriebsseite wie beim alten mit altem schlauch und tape zugeklebt. dachte die kette kommt nicht mehr dran, aber es sah nach der ersten ausfahrt schon so wüst aus, dass ichs grad wieder abgeklebt hab. und mein schaltwerk is auch verreeckt  die feder im X0 is abgerissen! naja gut bei den kilometern verschmerzlich. neues X0 diesmal statt schwarz mit goldener schrift in schwarz/carbon mit roter schrift  (nicht komplett rot eloxiert!!)


----------



## blutbuche (11. März 2011)

...mein erstes  fully (giant atx) hängt auch an der wand 
schöne bilder !!!

@kubitix : mal schau´n  . geplant für die nächste zeit isses zumindest !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## navpp (11. März 2011)

@andi: Zugegeben, freudscher Verschreiber!  

Wenn dir 60a reicht, dann probier mal bei Zeiten den ADvantage 2.4 aus. Ich hab ihn ja jetzt schon eine Weile vorne montiert und ich bin mittlerweile einfach nur begeistert. Vom Seitenhalt würd ich ihn mit dem 2.35er Minon F gleichsetzen aber in puncto Bremskraftübertragung ist der Reifen ein Wahnsinn! Komm grade von einer Runde zurück, bei jedem Ankerwurf wellt sich der Boden wie Krepppapier vor dir auf!  Der Ardent am HR macht sich zwar auch gut, verblasst aber imho einfach im Vergleich mit dem Advantage!

Irgendwann werd ich mal ADv. vorne und Minion R hinten probieren, ich glaub das ist ideal fürs schwierige, steile Gelände.

edit: Aja, ist ja Fotothread


----------



## Cortina (11. März 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Die anderen Rahmenfarben sind echt nicht so schön wie diese find ich



In Aluminium vielleicht, in Plastik aber nicht 





@Andi 3001 Wirklich schön das neue Stereo  

UND was meint der Meister im Vergleich zum alten?

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Strampelaffe (11. März 2011)

Boooooaaaaahhhh GUIDO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Für DIESES Bild schon wieder 100 Punkte !!!


----------



## blutbuche (11. März 2011)

super schönes bild !!!!!!


----------



## dusi__ (11. März 2011)

soo hier mal mein update. nach er ersten proberunde wurde beschlossen das das 2010 im gegensatz zum 2008 Stereo wesendlich geiler is 

hier mal n paar änderungen :

Vorbau- Sixpack SAM
Gabel - Fox Talas 150mm
Bremsen - Avid Elixir CR 
Laufräder - Hope 2 Pro mit EX 5.1D Felgen 
Lenker- Matchmaker für Avid und Sram
Schaltung: Sram X9 + Trigger
Reifen : Vorn nen neuer Fetter Albert (fehlt noch luft) und hinten aus der restekiste ein normal dicker Albert  






und die schaltzentrale :






ps. die pedale bleiben. die sind top. auch wenn se sch... aussehen


----------



## mi2 (11. März 2011)

@Cortina ist das ein Stereo in freier wildbahn? sieht so aus als würde es nach fischen jagen.TOP BILD. meins darf auch bald wieder raus


----------



## sepalot (11. März 2011)

Bike-Wochenende gestartet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Es ist heute stark bedeckt und grau - aber Ü10°C. Mal eine andere Richtung eingeschlagen. Erst ging's auf den Eichelberg - einer der Hochbehälter für die Wasserversorgung der Stadt. Ausblick auf meine meist genutzten Bikereviere. Ganz links der Sophienberg und die waldige Anhöhe links, der Buchstein.




​ 
Hinter den Häusern an der Stadtgrenze geht's zum Forst über die Teufelsbrücke.




​ 
Blick Richtung Siegesturm und Festspielhaus.




​ 
Dann geht's hinten den Eichelberg wieder runter zum Schlehenberg auf den Main-Trail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.




​ 
Stellenweise ganz schön lockeres Erdreich . Einmal Fahrrad kurz umgefallen und es vergräbt sich fast selbstständig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.




​ 
Den noch jungen Roten Main queren.




​ 
Es halten sich stellenweise hartnäckig Eis und Schneereste. Ansonsten ist der Boden schön staub trocken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.




​ 
Es war mal nicht der Forst am Werk, sondern massenhaft große Erdrutsche im Wald. Selbst die Waldautobahn wahr auf gut 100 Meter eine reine DH-Strecke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Hat ausgeschaut, wie im Fernsehen, wenn irgendwo ein Erdbeben war. Stufe in der Straße mit gut 40 cm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.




​ 
Ein Gesteinsaufschluss. Ein sog. geologisches Wunder. Link zum Geotop 45 Bayern




​ 




​ 

@ Cortina​ 
schickes Bild ​


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. März 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> Bike-Wochenende gestartet


 Damit steht der heutige Gewinner der "Geschichte des Tages" dann auch schon fest.  Im Ernst - immer wieder schön, wenn man so ganz nebenbei herrlich interessante Dinge dazu lernt! bzw. Eure Reviere so kennen lernt.

@cortina - der Preis "Bestes Foto" geht dann für heute an Dich. 

Alle Anderen müssen sich dann mit einem "Danke" zufrieden geben. 
Na gut - ein  darf es noch sein.


----------



## blutbuche (11. März 2011)

....fully lohnt immer - und wenn man nur treppen runterbrutzelt ...,) nee echt , is schon ein geiles fahrgefühl - auch eher flachlandmässig ... und man kann ja in bergreicherer gegend bike urlaub machen - dann lohnt sich´s mit sicherheit !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (11. März 2011)

navpp schrieb:


> @andi: Zugegeben, freudscher Verschreiber!
> 
> Wenn dir 60a reicht, dann probier mal bei Zeiten den ADvantage 2.4 aus. Ich hab ihn ja jetzt schon eine Weile vorne montiert und ich bin mittlerweile einfach nur begeistert. Vom Seitenhalt würd ich ihn mit dem 2.35er Minon F gleichsetzen aber in puncto Bremskraftübertragung ist der Reifen ein Wahnsinn! Komm grade von einer Runde zurück, bei jedem Ankerwurf wellt sich der Boden wie Krepppapier vor dir auf!  Der Ardent am HR macht sich zwar auch gut, verblasst aber imho einfach im Vergleich mit dem Advantage!
> 
> Irgendwann werd ich mal ADv. vorne und Minion R hinten probieren, ich glaub das ist ideal fürs schwierige, steile Gelände.



Ich nehm bei denen nur noch die super tacky mischungen am vorderrad. ist einfach ein ganz anderes gefühl 
advantage hatte ich mal kurz. Und ich hatte auch den Minion F 2.35. Was den angeht hast du vll. was seitenhalt angeht sogar recht. aber mein minion is in 2.5. und da hat der minion definitiv die besseren karten. vll. liegt er aufgrund der breite einfach besser und muss erst später mit den äußersten stollen greifen, oder was weiß ich. zumindest ist der gefühlte seitenhalt beim breiten um einiges besser! Aber ja werd den advantage evtl. nochmal nach vorne rutschen lassen.
Ein minion aufm hinterrad dagegen geht für mich gar ned Am hinterrad brauchst du eigtl. ned viel: gut rollen,  durchschlagsschutz, einigermaßen akzeptables bremsverhalten (da ja eh meist vorne mehr gebremst wird/werden sollte) und zumindest soviel seitenführung, dass er nicht ständig wegrutscht. am leibsten is mir am hinterrad kein ewig breiter grenzbereich, sondern ein definierter, der dann relativ klar kommt und dir sagt bis hier hin und nicht weiter. mags nicht mit sonem "vll. langts, vll. nicht" - gefühl rumzuschwimmen. also lieber mitbekommen, wenn man das bein rausstellen sollte! Um zum minion zurückzukommen: damit er durschlagsmäßig anderen reifen deutlich überlegen is brauchst 2ply. der is wiederum sack schwer und rollt gaaar nicht! somit ist er schon fast draussen, wenn du auch mal 2000hm touren rum fährst...(klar sowas ist allg. mit einem 16 kg stereo ned so angenehm, aber man muss ja nicht künstlich noch schlimmer machen) Ums mal kurz zu gestalten: ich bin von Muddy may, big betty, minion, rubber queen, mountain king, scott irgendwas reifen , etc. wieder zu meinem ersten: Fat albert zurückgekommen. rollt gut! hat nen ziemlich gut gemachten grenzbereich, ist nicht pannenanfällig und ja. für mich am hek momentan absoluter testsieger 

@guido:
erstmal danke. was den unterschied anbelangt: dazu äußer ich mich genauer, wenn ich den hinterbau das erste mal komplett zerlegt hab. so far: das was verbessert wurde ist nachvollziehbar und gelungen! Es ist in keinerlei hinsicht schlechter, sondern viel mehr "anders", in den anfangs "unangenehmen" dingen. was mich bisher am meisten überzeugt ist der 10000 mal lebhaftere hinterbau  bisher hab ich nicht viel zu meckern.


----------



## kubitix (11. März 2011)

Hallo Guido,

zunächst danke schön für eine wirklich gelungene Aufnahme, die einen wieder einmal vor Neid nur so erblassen läßt, deshalb

Strafe muß sein, du mußt nun Dein Stereo an den Platz vom roten Punkt bringen!


Oder wir trinken zusammen mal eine gute Flasche Roten im Allgäu oder der Eifel oder am Lago.


----------



## WildWeibchen (11. März 2011)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich muß jetzt mal was los werden, ist das bei euch eigentlich auch so mit den Männern?

Ich kann doch einfach mit dem MTB einen Trail runter fahren





Man(n) kann das nicht, der muß immer den "Molli" machen, brüllt auch beim  fotografieren immer was von Action und Dynamik


----------



## Cortina (11. März 2011)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

danke danke für die Blumen aber die geb ich gleich mal weiter da das Foto ja von der letzten Saison ist.

*And the real winner is: *
sepalot für die Storry des Tages, 
navpp für sein Foto
Gummischwain und Andi weil sie draußen waren
dusi wenn auch gleich nicht draußen

Jörg bekommt keine Blumen, der hat ja jetzt nen Satz neue Felgen, Glückwunsch 

Aber kubitix, Du kannst sicher sein, dass bei mir im Auto immer ein guter Roter mit dabei ist außerdem wollte ich ja eine Flasche mit aufs Treffen bringen und Du weißt ja, bei uns sehen die Flaschen etwas anderes aus 





Grüße
Guido


----------



## kubitix (11. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Du weißt ja, bei uns sehen die Flaschen etwas anderes aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awer ich glaub eine von den kleinen langt da net


----------



## fatz (11. März 2011)

so, da hier grad wenig bilder unterwegs sind ein paar von heute. bei uns verkruemelt sich der restschnee
so langsam und wir mussten raufzu nur noch 300hm schieben/tragen. dafuer war's runter umso besser.
leider nur wenig cube-bilder, da der noch-cube-fahrer immer auf der anderen seite der kamera war.
ich hoffe sie gefallen euch trotzdem.

panorama:




panorama mit cube:




cube beim warten auf den fotografen, liteville in action:















ach ja: bis auf das erste alle shots aus videos

und das beste sowas geht hier noch nach der arbeit.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (11. März 2011)

warts ab bis ich ein auto hab!


----------



## fatz (11. März 2011)

klar, ich wart doch schon


----------



## blutbuche (11. März 2011)

@wildes weib  : ...ja , das haben die männer anscheinend  so an sich , dass alles mit action , speed, laufen lassen  etc. einher geh´n muss. wir fahren einfach freudig runter und gut ....


----------



## BastiBob (11. März 2011)

Das ist mal meins! 
Hab gerade kein besseres Bild von draußen.
Wenn ichs morgen zum Laufen bring kommen noch mehr/bessere


----------



## Cortina (11. März 2011)

*fatz hat Fotos gemacht * 

Wars so kalt oder warum noch Skihelm?

Grinsende Grüße 

Guido


----------



## navpp (12. März 2011)

@andi: Da sieht man wieder wie unterschiedlich die Geschmäcker sind und wie wichtig es demnach ist alles selbst auszuprobieren!  Ich fand gerade den Minion R sehr schön vorhersehbar mit einem gewissen "Kanarienvogel"-Effekt durch den man wusste, dass man sich jetzt besser auf vorne konzentriert! 
Was den Fatalbert angeht hast du recht, der ist in allen Belangen unkritisch. Aber gut rollen? Mein Exemplar nicht.


----------



## blutbuche (12. März 2011)

menno - 20 grad , wie sommer - und ich muss auf´n geburtstag .... grumpf .--------------


----------



## gerrit981 (12. März 2011)

Hallo Cuberinos,

Bikesaison ist eröffnet.

Und jetzt festhalten...


Oben:





20 min. pures Fahrvergnügen Später:





Leider keine Zeit andere Bilder zu machen ;-)

Gruss
Gerrit


----------



## kubitix (12. März 2011)

Ich sach nur,

was fürn geiles Wetter .

Heute hab ich die erste Runde des Jahres in "Kurz" gedreht, so darf es jetzt ruhig weiter gehen.

Ach es war einfach nur scheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## st-bike (12. März 2011)

Hallo Cuberisti

bei mir hat auch die Sonne vom Himmel gelacht. Daher habe ich mein Stereo auch naturgemäß bewegt.
Zuerst ging es über die heimischen Trails














Dann habe ich die Heimat verlassen




Und bin über die Grenze




ins




Dort ist es auch schön








Nach anstrengender Bergfahrt hatte ich eine schöne Aussicht





und über Trails








ging es zum Ziel





Das Rad schon in Downhillkonfiguration. Weitere Bilder gibt es nicht, da die Abfahrt zu schön war und ich keine Lust zum Anhalten hatte. Ich gelobe aber Besserung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Statistik insgesamt 64km und 1250hm.

Jetzt seid ihr dran

Schöne Grüße Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. März 2011)

st-bike schrieb:


> ....Ich gelobe aber Besserung ......


 Warum? Ist doch  Ich hoffe Morgen mal an die Natur zu dürfen....immer ist irgendwas  Aber Eure Storys samt Bilder....


----------



## st-bike (12. März 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Warum? Ist doch  Ich hoffe Morgen mal an die Natur zu dürfen....immer ist irgendwas  Aber Eure Storys samt Bilder....


Weil ich von Downhill keine Fotos habe?


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. März 2011)

navpp schrieb:


> @andi: Da sieht man wieder wie unterschiedlich die Geschmäcker sind und wie wichtig es demnach ist alles selbst auszuprobieren!  Ich fand gerade den Minion R sehr schön vorhersehbar mit einem gewissen "Kanarienvogel"-Effekt durch den man wusste, dass man sich jetzt besser auf vorne konzentriert!
> Was den Fatalbert angeht hast du recht, der ist in allen Belangen unkritisch. Aber gut rollen? Mein Exemplar nicht.



sage mers mal so... im vergleich zum minion (in weich vorallem!) und zur muddy mary rollt er leicht! is halt kein nobby nic, sondern ein fatal bert  was besser rollt sind die conti reifen. allerdings merkt man das an anderer stelle!

ups..bilder 
nach dem zweiten uphill:






jetzt gehts abwärts (mit dem weg natürlich)


----------



## OIRAM (12. März 2011)

*Tolle Bilder von Euch allen...

Hatte heut mal wieder die Cam dabei und alles fing auch ganz gut an.





das Wetter und die Sicht waren gut...





noch n Fotopäuschen...





und dann so n Sch... 





von oben bis unten, nur auf m Trail, lagen die Bäume, kreuz und queer...





was mich vom Ausflippen abgehalten hat...





da blieb zur Beruhigung nur die Fahrt zum See... nee, nich das Bike versenken



 

die zwei wusten auch nichts von einer Trailsperrung...





die hatten nur Augen für sich...

So, nun wird´s aber bald mal Zeit für meinen Umbau, die neuen Teile stauben schon ein. 

Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## Sirrah73 (12. März 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

haha  was für ein tolles Wetter. Da haben wir doch mal glatt mit ein paar anderen Idsteinern ne nette Tour gedreht.

Start am Idsteiner Wahrzeichen, dem Hexenturm.




Gleich kanns losgehen.




Auf Tour Richtung Würges ...




... mit Begegnung eines Mountainbikes ganz anderer Art.



Über dieses Foto musste ich ein wenig nachdenken. Zwischen dem Herrn rechts und uns liegt mit Sicherheit in Alterunterschied von 40 Jahren. Irgendwann werden wir uns auch mal aus der Perspektive Mountainbikefahrer anschauen und in Erinnerungen schwelgen. Also, lasst uns die Zeit hier und Jetzt genießen .

Wo geht es lang ? Links, Rechts, Geradeaus ??




Unser Guide Thomas weiss wo es lang geht. Veranstaltet jede Woche coole Touren im Taunus ... und alles für Lau.




Meine neuen Laufräder .








Vom "Stolzen Berg" ging es dann zurück nach Idstein in die Eisdiele. Ich erspare euch diese Kalorienreichen Fotos .




@Spuri: Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass es bald bei Dir wieder mit den Ausritten klappt .

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. März 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Wo geht es lang ? Links, Rechts, Geradeaus ??



klassische antwort: "ajoo"


----------



## sepalot (12. März 2011)

Schön schön, das bei dem Wetter viele es schaffen auf Bike zu steigen . ​ 
Zweiter Biketag ausgeführt. Diesmal mit den Bike-Buddys auf Wallenfels (bei Kronach). Der Frankenwald ist schon schön, aber grausam. Lange steil rauf und dann gehts mit einem Augenzwinkern wieder runter und schon wieder muss man steil rauf.​ 
Blick auf Friesen von der Redwitzerhöh aus. Schön am Kamm entlang und man kann mal links mal rechts runter schauen .




​ 
Ja, wir haben uns alles lieb  - biken verbindet. 




​ 
Späßle gemacht.




​ 
Blick ins Kulmbacher Land, Richtung Radspitze.




​ 





​ 





​ 
Nochmal hoch über Wallenfels und Sonne auf der Bank getankt und ein kleines kühles Blondes mit dabei gehabt.




​ 




​ 
Beine außer Funktion - Duschen war keine Option mehr - die Badewanne musste herhalten .

Morgen ist es wieder schön, mal sehen, was Rädlemäßig geht!? 

Ach war des heute geil, mal wieder nur im Trikot zu fahren (nach paar Meter Anstieg die Jacke in den Rucksack gepackt) - naja gute 14°C eben .​


----------



## jan84 (12. März 2011)

Gestern eher moderates Wetter, heute traumhaft. Beide Tage gute 6 Stunden unterwegs, besser kann son Wochenende eigentlich garnicht laufen . Morgen - frei nach "alle guten Dinge sind drei" - nochmal in die Pfalz rüber . Bei dem guten Wetter kommt man leider so wenig zum fotografieren . 








grüße,
Jan


----------



## JDEM (12. März 2011)

Letzte Woche war es hier trotz Sonnenschein noch ganz schön kalt, da hätte auch die Flucht in den Stollen nicht geholfen...



Sogar Schnee und Eis(reste) haben sich da gehalten.









Mittlerweile fließt aber alles wieder 



Heute hab ich wieder mal die Spuren vom längst vergangenen Bergbau genutzt: 






Oben vom Monte Schlacko hat man ne super Aussicht



und es geht steil runter



gut das mir das Rad nicht darunter gesegelt ist 



Am Ende gab es dann doch noch ein Cube Foto:




Die Trails dazwischen hab ich leider nicht fotografiert, sondern ganz allein genossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (12. März 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Ich sach nur, was fürn geiles Wetter   .



Bist Du vor Freude so hoch gehüpft 


st-bike schrieb:


> Hallo Cuberisti
> bei mir hat auch die Sonne vom Himmel gelacht. Daher habe ich mein Stereo auch naturgemäß bewegt.Schöne Grüße Stephan



Da macht wohl einer sepalot Konkurenz 


OIRAM schrieb:


> Hatte heut mal wieder die Cam dabei und alles fing auch ganz gut an. das Wetter und die Sicht waren gut...
> noch n Fotopäuschen...



Ebenso gute sepalot Konkurenz 


Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Meine neuen Laufräder .



Heute war LRSATT (LaufradSatzAusTauschTag) Bilder von Agos neuem LRS gibt in kürze 

*And the winner of the day is: kubikeRAM73 *

*sepan84Kusch* 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Trialbiker82 (12. März 2011)

Was für Klasse Bilder und Tourendokus

Hier mein Cubchen ganz dreckig und in Manöverausrüstung




Im Harz liegt doch noch ganz schöne Schnee bzw. ist am wegtauen.
Deshalb ises ganz schön schlammig aber die Trails lohnen sich immer für einen Besuch


----------



## Cuberia (12. März 2011)

Bei mir war´s heut ne trockene Runde...kaum noch Schlamm...


----------



## MCTryal (12. März 2011)

Matsch gab´s bei mir heute auch





und Getier


----------



## barbarissima (13. März 2011)

Mann Mann Mann! Ich sach nur:"Bombenbilder!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Und schöne Geschichten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Es ist doch immer wieder beruhigend zu sehen, dass die Sonne nicht umsonst gelacht hat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sondern alle sich ins Trikot gezwängt und die Trails unsicher gemacht haben 



*@sepalot *
Das Marin von deinem Kumpel sieht ja echt heiß aus


----------



## multiMonochrom (13. März 2011)

Auch von mir einen ganz dicken Daumen nach oben 
Ich finde es toll zu lesen, dass jetzt wieder mehr gefahren wird.

Bevor ich mich auf die erste Sonntagstour der neuen Saison mache, habe ich noch schnell ein paar Bilder für euch aus dem Winterurlaub vergangene Woche in Mayrhofen.

Bereits die Anfahrt entlang des Achensee und dem Achenpaß macht Lust auf mehr...










Der Höhepunkt war dann die herrliche Aussicht vom Gipfel des Hintertuxer Gletscher.





Es gab aber auf den Pisten auch noch andere schöne Sachen zu sehen...





Zum Abschluß noch ein Bild ohne weitere Worte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (13. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@sepalot *
> Das Marin von deinem Kumpel sieht ja echt heiß aus


 
Werd ich ihm ausrichten !

Das Marin Wolf Ridge ist schon echt ein schönes Bike und kannst auch für alles Mögliche verwenden: Bikepark, Touren, ....... macht alles mit.

Spielen im Steinwald letztes Jahr .










Schnell noch mit dem Würfel zusammen, dass alles Cube-Forum-Conform bleibt .


----------



## OIRAM (13. März 2011)

*Hi Guido

Danke für´s Lob. 

Ich seh das nicht als Wettbewerb und freu mich über jedes einzelne Bild, egal von wem. 

Darum noch n kleiner Nachschlag von gestern...





...und "Würfel" mal ganz anders... 





nun aber wieder zurück zum Thema...





wümnsche Euch noch einen schönen Sonntag,

Gruss, Mario*


----------



## blutbuche (13. März 2011)

@oiram : ..was macht die dame da mit dem würfel ...?????????????????

...das marin is heiss!!!!!


----------



## Themeankitty (13. März 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @oiram : ..was macht die dame da mit dem würfel ...?????????????????
> 
> ...das marin is heiss!!!!!




Das frag ich mich auch gerade!
Da kommt man ja auf dumme Gedanken


----------



## Magic21 (13. März 2011)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder meins.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## DaKe (13. März 2011)

*Hier ein Würfelständer !*​* 
**

*​


----------



## OIRAM (13. März 2011)

*@ DaKe

Quer -Späteinsteiger, aber mit Herzblut dabei  28 kg bis jetzt fürs biken abgenommen !

Hut ab, vor dieser Leistung. 

Cooles Bild...
*


----------



## DaKe (13. März 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *@ DaKe
> 
> Quer -Späteinsteiger, aber mit Herzblut dabei  28 kg bis jetzt fürs biken abgenommen !
> 
> ...




Aber auf dem Bild ist mein Sohn ! 

Danke

Daniel


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. März 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> @Spuri: Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass es bald bei Dir wieder mit den Ausritten klappt - Gruß aus Eschenhahn


  Danke, hat geholfen, ging heute in die schöne Natur. 
*Über Neubrück und Biegenbrück an der "Schleuse Neuhaus" vorbei...*



*.....durch den Wald - immer entlang an den Kanälen.....*



*....bis hin zur "Schleuse Kersdorf" - mitten im Wald gelegen.*

http://www.wsv.de/wsa-b/wasserstrassen/schleusen/schl_kersdorf/index.html

*Diese ist zur Zeit Baustelle, da eine Schleusenkammer erweitert oder erneuert wird.*



*Noch weiter in den Wald hinein.....und immer der Nase nach....*



*....bis zum Hirschdenkmal....*



*Hier wurde erst einmal ein wenig pausiert - die Wechselklamotten angezogen (also die Jacke ausgezogen ) und kurz über das Geschehene nachgedacht....*

http://www.amt-odervorland.de/index.php?id=697

*...ehe es dann wieder weiter auf Achse ging...*



*Grün gesellt sich zu Grün - konnte da an dieser Lichtung nicht anders, als ein Foto zu machen.....war doch noch kürzlich alles Weiß/Grau....*



*So langsam sollte es aber wieder mal nach Hause gehen....also kamen wieder die Kanäle.....und ich wusste ich war Richtig.*



*Und kurz vor dem Ziel traf ich auch noch neue, alte Freunde...*



*Alles in Allem super schöner Tag - und das Wichtigste, endlich mal wieder selbst unterwegs und Fotos mitgebracht. Also verzeiht die Fülle - musste was "nachholen" *

PS: Die etwas andere Würfelgeschichte ist interessant, auch wenn sie viele Fragen offen lässt.  So, denke nach dem Tag folgen sicher noch weitere Fotos.....auf die ich mich schon freue. Ich habe mir jedenfalls mein "Feierabendbier" jetzt verdient.


----------



## fatz (13. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *fatz hat Fotos gemacht *


nachdem hier langsam mal wieder was geht, warum denn nicht.



> Wars so kalt oder warum noch Skihelm?


am freitag war's ganz gut warm, aber simon sagt ihm ist der sommerhelm noch zu kalt.

heut war's ziemlich zugig und kuehl. inntal und foehnsturm ohne sonne ist recht zapfig.
ausserdem gab's mal wieder nasse patschen, weil 1/2 stunde schneestapfen. dafuer
war der trail dann sowas von staubtrocken. foto gibt's evtl. spaeter. muss erst schaun, 
ob was dabei ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (13. März 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> *Also verzeiht die Fülle - musste was "nachholen" *



3 Wochen war de Vatter krank, jetzt fährt er widder Gott sei Dank.

Zu verzeihen gibt ´s da gar nix, schöne Bilder bringst du mit, auf denen man auch erkennen kann das es bei dir wohl noch etwas kälter ist wie bei uns. Eis auf den Gewässern haben wir jedenfalls nicht mehr.

Von einem 66ender hab ich auch noch nie gehört, wieder was gelernt.

Stefan


----------



## fatz (13. März 2011)

hier noch die fotos von heut:

schieben auf sonst lkw tauglichem forstweg. mal was anderes.






hier geht's leicht abwaerts. das canyon hier hat uebrigens zusaetzlich zur 
scheibenbremse noch eine backenbremse. 





simon beim auslueften:


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. März 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


>



Sehr schönes Bild Spuri


----------



## dusi__ (13. März 2011)

Nach so vielen Wohnzimmer Fotos mal etwas von draußen 

Vor der fahrt noch schnell das bike gecheckt 






Hier mal der Chrizzz hier ausm Forum  stolz mit seiner neuen Reba  






da haben wir zusammen unsere neuen gabeln ausgiebig getestet und ich muss zur fox sagen :   






Ziel der gestrigen Reise war mal wieder unser Heimberg samt Kletterwald mit  18m höhe 






schöne fotos habt ihr alle da gemacht  das macht lust auf mehr.  Ich werde gleich mal was bewegtes von gestern zusammenschneiden und hier reinstellen


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2011)

@ all ---- sehr schöne Bilder  man merkt der Winter neigt sich dem Ende 

Heute mal wieder eine kleine Tour, leider war das Wetter nicht so sonning




Dann spiel ich halt den Sonnenschein 




Doch das Wasser blieb schön wo es hin gehört (im Sommer ein schöner Badesee )
*

*

Auf dem See kann man noch mehr Wasserspass haben 




Jetzt gibt es Pizza


----------



## alex358 (13. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe heute die erste Ausfahrt mit meinen neuen Bike gemacht und ein paar Fotos geschossen 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## buschhase (13. März 2011)

@dusi: Das 2. Bild nicht zufällig in Essen-Kettwig oder?

Und wie habt ihr da die Kamera am Vorbau festgemacht?

Gruß, Nico


----------



## dusi__ (13. März 2011)

nein, ist Wetter an der Ruhr 

Die cam habe ich mit der motorsport Halterung für kleine Rohre befestigt


----------



## unocz (13. März 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (13. März 2011)

Heute bin ich dann auch einmal abgestiegen um ein Handybild zu machen 





Der neue Rahmen + Lyrik und diverse Änderungen geht einfach so gut jetzt
Kein vergleich zu vorher


----------



## Cortina (13. März 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> ...das canyon hier hat uebrigens zusaetzlich zur
> scheibenbremse noch eine backenbremse.


ich will ja nicht wissen wovon das Hinterrad so braun ist 
...und ich weiß, ich bin pfui...

@dusi, bist Du dir sicher, daß Deine bessere Hälfte biken wollte 
Wenn meine so schaut such ich das Weite 

@Spuri ich dreh jetzt schon am Rad weil ich kein Sport machen kann und ab Sonntag dann nochmal 20 Tage Pause 
Wie lange hattest Du jetzt Pause?

@ Alle Bilderposter und Geschichten Erzähler 

Grüße
Guido

PS: mzaskar, das mit der Pizza ist ne gute Idee


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> @Spuri ich dreh jetzt schon am Rad weil ich kein Sport machen kann und ab Sonntag dann nochmal 20 Tage Pause Wie lange hattest Du jetzt Pause?


 Wie Kubitix schön gedichtet und richtig mitgezählt hat - ca. 3 Wochen. Allerdings war das Wetter da eh nicht so doll.
Dir alles Gute! Und als kleiner Trost - die spurin hat auch noch lange Verbot (Bandscheibenvorfall) und ist entsprechend geknickt....
Vorfreude schönste Freude! Halte durch......


----------



## LittleBoomer (13. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> ich will ja nicht wissen wovon das Hinterrad so braun ist
> ...und ich weiß, ich bin pfui...




....jetzt habe auch ich die funktionsweise der Backenbremse verstanden.
Ich habe schon danach gegoogled aber nix gefunden.

Gestern war ich bei schönem Wetter radeln, nur leider ohne Knippse.
Das wollte ich heute nachholen. Und was is: P-Wetter

Sehnsüchtige Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## gerrit981 (13. März 2011)

Hallo Zusammen

Wieder ist ei Tourentag zu Ende gegangen.

Am höchsten Punkt meiner Ausfahrt:





Vorbei an dem Stück, welches mich letztes Jahr ins Krankenhaus befördert hat :





Kaum zu glauben, aber es hat mir nach dem Sprung auf diese Gerade und kurz vor dem Anbremsen auf die nächste Kurve das Vorderrad verschlagen.
Folgen waren ein angekratzter Schleimbeutel im Knie (ist noch drin und keine OP nötig) und ein Ellenbogen ohne Haut.

Gruss
Gerrit


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. März 2011)

@mzaskar: den helm werd ich mir wahrsch. auch noch holen  passt perfekt zur neuen blau-gelben short.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beeker (13. März 2011)

ich hab mich heut auch mal raus getraut ^^


----------



## jan84 (13. März 2011)

unocz schrieb:


>



Sind wir (war mit ner Freundin unterwegs, Fritzz white&cocoa und weisses Votec Hardtail) uns um Neustadt heute, gestern oder vorgestern irgendwo übern weg gefahren? Ich meine mich bei irgendner kleinen Gruppe an ein weiss-rotes-rad mit "schwarzem" Fahrer zu erinnern...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## fatz (13. März 2011)

@Beeker:
taeusch ich mich oder haben rocky-fahrer mehr im kopf als wuerfler?


----------



## OIRAM (13. März 2011)

*Richtig Fatz 

MTB ohne Helm geht garnicht. 

Ansonsten, schöne Bilder. 

Spuri, was hast Du da für ne Jacke (schwarz / rot) an ? 

Ist genau meine Farbe, schaut cool aus. 

Schöne Grüsse, Mario*


----------



## kubitix (13. März 2011)

dusi schrieb:


>



Hi dusi,

benutzt du den RWS Hebel eigentlich manchmal als Fahrradständer oder warum hat er diese Position.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. März 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Spuri, was hast Du da für ne Jacke (schwarz / rot) an ? Ist genau meine Farbe, schaut cool aus.


 Kann ich hier gar nicht laut sagen....ist mehr so dunkles Grau mit diesen roten Elementen. *flüstermodus an* Ist eine Noname Softshell (ganz dünn und ohne jegliches Innenzeugs) aus dem LIDL-Angebot für recht wenig Geld. (16,99?) War noch vor meiner Goretexzeit - aber nur so als Windschutz war mir die heute gerade recht, da die dünnste von Allen. *flüstermodus aus*


----------



## linkespurfahrer (13. März 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Richtig Fatz
> 
> MTB ohne Helm geht garnicht. *


*

Wer keinen Kopf hat, der braucht ihn auch nicht zu schützen.

Wer jedoch genau hinsieht, der entdeckt im dritten Bild von unten einen Helm auf seinen Rucksack. Da gehört der aber nicht hin! 

@spuri: Schöne Bilder hast Du da gemacht!

Man, man, man. Ist das hier wieder ne Bilderorgie geworden. 

Heute bin ich mal mit dem B-Team des Veloteams vom RSC Cottbus eine recht gemütliche Runde um Cottbus gefahren.

Morgens um 9.30 am gewohnten Treffpunkt...





Einer der Anstiege auf unserer Fahrt...





Knick in der Optik?





Aus dem Peloton Heraus (im Hintergrund das Kraftwerk Jänschwalde)...





11.37 Uhr: Und am Ende aufs tradtionelle Bierchen, wo sich A-Team, B-Team und C-Team wieder treffen...





Mehr Bilder und Text von der Tour findet Ihr hier: Trainingsausfahrt mit Veloteam

Viele Grüße von mir zu Euch! Stefan*


----------



## zarea (13. März 2011)

Hi Alleman,
schöne Fotos zeigt ihr da alle. 

War auch unterwegs. Wie immer zwar, aber dieses We mal mit Knipsding.
Gestern der Versuch mit Actionfoto. Das ist das erste Foto, die Unzähligen danach sind alle nichts mehr geworden. Irgendwann hatte ich keine Lust mehr. 




Heute waren dann flache Wege aktuell. Die Forst macht hier hübsche Häufchen, bei Euch auch?




Das mit dem Frühling hat sich noch nicht so richtig herum gesprochen.




  Schaut irgendwie herbstlich aus, ist aber von heute.




Hier im schönen Mecklenburg betreiben sogar die Forstleute Trailpflege, allerdings sehr nachlässig. Sollte vielleicht mal Bunnyhop üben.  




Zum Schluss noch etwas trauriges:
"Die Mutter" trauert immer noch. 




Waren keine Gipfel dabei, ich hatte trotzdem Spaß. 
Heute waren es dann 62km und satte 250hm.


----------



## Schelle (13. März 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Wie Kubitix schön gedichtet und richtig mitgezählt hat - ca. 3 Wochen. Allerdings war das Wetter da eh nicht so doll.
> Dir alles Gute! Und als kleiner Trost - die spurin hat auch noch lange Verbot (Bandscheibenvorfall) und ist entsprechend geknickt....
> Vorfreude schönste Freude! Halte durch......



Ihr seit nicht allein. 2 Wochen Abstinenz habe ich hinter mir. Jetzt sind's nur noch 2 weitere Wochen...

@Cortina
noch mal Danke fürs Messen und... auch die Zeit hat ein Ende und allemal besser als im April bis Oktober... war zumindest der Trost meines Chirurgen.

Deshalb ein Bild aus vergangenen Tagen:


----------



## Cortina (13. März 2011)

Schelle schrieb:


> Deshalb ein Bild aus vergangenen Tagen:



Danke Danke für das Mitleid, in der Zwischenzeit wird eben am Rad der besseren Hälfte geschraubt.

Aber sag mal Du hast Doch ein Stereo willst Du auf ein 20" wechseln oder warum sollte ich messen?

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (13. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> @dusi, bist Du dir sicher, daß Deine bessere Hälfte biken wollte
> Wenn meine so schaut such ich das Weite



grad weil sie so guckt muss sie mit 

@ kubitix : is ne gute idee denk ich drüber nach 

hier nochmal n kleiner betthupferl, wie versprochen was bewegtes!
(nehmt rücksicht das hab ich in 1 std zusammengeschustert und hatte keine ahnung wies geht  hoffe es gefällt dennoch.) 


edit sagt : die quali hat ganz schön beim upload gelitten


----------



## Schelle (13. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Danke Danke für das Mitleid, in der Zwischenzeit wird eben am Rad der besseren Hälfte geschraubt.
> 
> Aber sag mal Du hast Doch ein Stereo willst Du auf ein 20" wechseln oder warum sollte ich messen?
> 
> ...



Nee - bin mit dem 18" zufrieden. Ich wollte mit meinem 20" LTD vergleichen und die Maße auf der Cube Page dabei völlig übersehen. Hatte eine Diskussion mit einem Kollegen darüber...

Ich habe heute an den Räder meiner Kinder (Trek und Cube) geschraubt - hilft aber alles nur bedingt...


----------



## LittleBoomer (13. März 2011)

@ Dusi

Nur schade dass Deine Zunge dauernd raushängt....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Gummischwain (14. März 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> @Beeker:
> taeusch ich mich oder haben rocky-fahrer mehr im kopf als wuerfler?



Kann das nicht jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er MIT oder OHNE Helm fährt?!! 

Ich fahre bei gemütlichen Touren auch ohne Helm. Und das bereits seit fast 35 Jahren (jaja, das heißt nicht, dass die nächsten 35 auch nix passiert)...

Macht euch locker!


----------



## fatz (14. März 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Kann das nicht jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er MIT oder OHNE Helm fährt?!!
> 
> Ich fahre bei gemütlichen Touren auch ohne Helm.



macht was ihr wollt, aber sagt mir doch bitte bei welcher krankenkasse ihr seid.
ich hab  naemlich keine lust, eure behandlungs und pflegekosten mit zu zahlen,
wenn ihr nachm sturz als deppen im bett liegt und euer leben lang immer rauskommt.


----------



## barbarissima (14. März 2011)

Der Vater meiner Schwägerin ist 50 Jahre ohne Helm gefahren. Und dann ist er bei einer gemütlichen Tour von einem Autofahrer über den Haufen gefahren worden. Jetzt ist er tod


----------



## Gummischwain (14. März 2011)

...


----------



## Gummischwain (14. März 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> macht was ihr wollt, aber sagt mir doch bitte bei welcher krankenkasse ihr seid.
> ich hab  naemlich keine lust, eure behandlungs und pflegekosten mit zu zahlen,
> wenn ihr nachm sturz als deppen im bett liegt und euer leben lang immer rauskommt.



Auwei! War klar dass jetzt der Krankenkassenspruch kommt! Mein Fehler! Hätte ich vorweg nehmen müssen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Jetzt komm' mal wieder runter...



barbarissima schrieb:


> Der Vater meiner Schwägerin ist 50 Jahre  ohne Helm gefahren. Und dann ist er bei einer gemütlichen Tour von einem  Autofahrer über den Haufen gefahren worden. Jetzt ist er tod



Das tut mir leid! 

Ich habe ja auch gar nichts gegen Helme gesagt. Aber trotz allen Risikos muss es doch jeder selber wissen, oder?
Du kannst auch auch als Fussgänger von einem Auto erfasst werden. Das Leben ist nun mal kein Testlabor!

Aber ich will jetzt hier keine 
Lassen wir es gut sein. 

edit:
noch schnell ein Bild hinterher...


----------



## xerto (14. März 2011)

Die Helmdiskussion!

Jeder kennt mindestens einen der noch leben würde wenn er einen Helm aufgehabt hätte, oder umgekehrt. 


Schaut Euch doch mal einen Helm an. Das bißchen Stryropor soll Euch retten? Vergleicht ihn mit einem Motoradhelm. Ihr seht was ich meine, oder?


Wie erkennt man einen Deutschen in Holland? Er fährt mit einem Helm.

Sind die Holländer, die übrigens die 10 fache Strecke der Deutschen auf dem Bike zurück legen, alle Lebensmüde?

Ich trage einen Helm gerne im Wald. Es ist sehr angenehm, wenn ich einen Ast mit dem Kopf streife, das er mich nicht verletzt. Aber an einen weitergehenden Schutz glaube ich nicht. Wenn ich mit 30 KM auf einen Truck pralle, hilft mir der Helm nicht. 
Wer es nicht glaubt sollte einen alten helm mal mit dem Fahrrad überfahren. Dann seht Ihr es.

Übrigens die weitaus wenigsten Verletzungen bei Fahradunfällen sind Kopfverletzungen. (Quelle Krankenkassen)

Also ein bißchen kritischer gegenüber Aussagen von Firmen die Industrieprodukte herstellen um Geld damit zu verdienen, sollte man schon sein.

Also Gehirn einschalten, beim posten, das hilft. Auch beim Helm aufsetzen oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (14. März 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> Sind die Holländer, die übrigens die 10 fache Strecke der Deutschen auf dem Bike zurück legen, alle Lebensmüde?
> 
> Übrigens die weitaus wenigsten Verletzungen bei Fahradunfällen sind Kopfverletzungen. (Quelle Krankenkassen)
> 
> Also Gehirn einschalten, dass posten, das hilft. Auch beim Helm aufsetzen oder nicht.



D A N K E !!!!  


Aber macht euch keine Gedanken wegen der Helme! Gleich kommt die Bilderpolizei! Und dann gibt's zurecht


----------



## xerto (14. März 2011)

Sorry,

habe mein "beim posten" geändert.


----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2011)

man wundert sich, was das bisschen Styropor aus- oder besser gesagt abhält, aber tragen kann jeder für sich entscheiden .... 
zum Thema Helm, mein neuer


----------



## navpp (14. März 2011)

Der Helm ist vorrangig ein Distanzhalter zwischen Kopf und Boden. Schädelverletzungen werden damit nicht verhindert, aber immerhin im Ausmaß vermindert. Der wahre Vorteil beim Sturz mit Helm ist, dass das Gesicht erst als zweites in den Boden fährt und dass der Winkel, den euer Genick dabei einnimmt ein günstigerer ist. Helme bringen schon was Leute, macht euch da nichts vor.


----------



## blutbuche (14. März 2011)

..... gähn ........


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. März 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> man wundert sich, was das bisschen Styropor aus- oder besser gesagt abhält, aber tragen kann jeder für sich entscheiden ....
> zum Thema Helm, mein neuer



bis eben hatte ich vor ihn zu bestellen. jetzt bin ich mir schon fast suicher  - hatte ihn an den händlertagen der eurobike schon auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (14. März 2011)

> Übrigens die weitaus wenigsten Verletzungen bei Fahradunfällen sind Kopfverletzungen. (Quelle Krankenkassen)



Warum wohl?
Eventuell, weil schon viele einen tragen?


----------



## Gummischwain (14. März 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Warum wohl?
> Eventuell, weil schon viele einen tragen?



Tataaaa! Der nächste bitte... 

@ mzaskar: der is ma schick! 


edit: ich habe anscheinend die Helmbüchse der Pandora geöffnet! :-(


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. März 2011)

Bitteschön:
http://www.knickbein.de/img/pdf_2006-0/Kinder_und_Fahrrad.pdf


----------



## dusi__ (14. März 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> edit: ich habe anscheinend die Helmbüchse der Pandora geöffnet! :-(



 offensichtlich keinen helm tragen hat halt mehr unangenehme nebenwirkungen als vorher gedacht was?  noch ein grund einen zu tragen  nächstes thema bitte.


----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2011)

jetzt habe ich mir gerade die Pizza in den Ofen geschoben .....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. März 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> jetzt habe ich mir gerade die Pizza in den Ofen geschoben .....


  Um ein eventuelles, weiteres Aufflammen der Helmdiskussion maximal noch im "Cube-Talk" zu verfolgen - hier geht es um Fotos. 
Sorry, das musste raus.....sonst bekomme ich Ärger mit Beuze.


----------



## buschhase (14. März 2011)

(Gut, kein Cube, aber immerhin ein Bild)


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. März 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> ...hier geht es um Fotos.


Na da soll man doch auch immer mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen. 

Buschhase hat ja wenigstens schon etwas guten Willen gezeigt.  

Heute früh noch alles Nass und die Stimmung im Keller. Aber gegen Mittag kam etwas die Sonne raus.....und es wurden milde 8-10°
Also heute den Schwarzen mal ausgeführt - Testfahrt ob die Bereifung ordentlich auf Sommerbetrieb gewechselt wurde. 
Kein wirklicher Vergleich zu Gestern, wettertechnisch, Strecken- und Bildermäßig  - aber immerhin eine kleine Hausrunde war drin. 
Und in der Stadt liegt auf der Strecke meist noch mehr Sand, als auf so manchem Trail.....überhaupt ist hier alles noch irgendwie Grau. 

*Nach zwei Schwangerschaftsperioden geht endlich mal das Wasser von den Wiesen.....die Schwäne sind (noch) da.*



*Endlich sind dadurch auch einige Wege Richtung Oder wieder befahrbar....die man schon gar nicht mehr kannte.*



*Liebe Grüße von der Oder hinaus in die Welt! *




Leider fiel mir auch auf, dass mir hier langsam die Motive schwinden! Also nicht denken Spuri fährt weniger - es wird nur weniger Fotos geben (müssen). Bemühe mich aber an den Wochenenden und im Urlaub in der Ferne weiter gute Motive zu finden....oder der Frühling ergibt so manche neue Ansicht  auf der Hausrunde. Schade. Aber ein gutes hat es ja - voriges Jahr musste ich die Fotos motivationstechnisch noch machen - um am Abend den Beweis der Tour und die damit verbundene Selbstbelohnung zu erfahren. Mittlerweile fahre ich auch ohne Fotos....und mir wird kribbelig, wenn ich mal nicht biken kann.

Deshalb möchte ich mich bei Euch Allen ernsthaft bedanken - bislang 
14 kg verloren, eine andere Lebenseinstellung & geiles Hobby gefunden. Und Ihr seid Schuld im positiven Sinne.


----------



## bjoern.badst (14. März 2011)

Hier mein Bike im momentanen Ausbaustufe


----------



## mtblukas (14. März 2011)

bjoern.badst schrieb:


> Hier mein Bike im momentanen Ausbaustufe




Schöne Werkstatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (14. März 2011)

gott bin ich froh um meine werkstattmöglichkeiten


----------



## JDEM (14. März 2011)

Dito!


----------



## boernie (14. März 2011)

wie war das mit den bilder reinposten?


----------



## blutbuche (14. März 2011)

..ich auch ....


----------



## bjoern.badst (14. März 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> gott bin ich froh um meine werkstattmöglichkeiten




Durch Umzug gerade nicht anders möglich...aber das wird bis Sommer!


----------



## JDEM (14. März 2011)

Damit wieder nen Bild kommt:





Gibt in den nächsten Tagen auch endlich mal ne neue Kamera


----------



## boernie (14. März 2011)




----------



## boernie (14. März 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/853628


----------



## boernie (14. März 2011)

das ist mein bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nen (14. März 2011)

Unterwegs bei frühlingshaften 17° C, trotzdem ist der Natterer See noch nicht ganz Eisfrei.











Mein Lieblingstrail ist leider dem Harvester zum Opfer gefallen...






Wieder retour nach IBK.


----------



## Plueschbox (14. März 2011)

Bin auch wieder etwas weiter.
Neue Kurbel und Kette.
Nach 2 Wochen warten auf Brügelmann vielen anrufen habe ich sie mir dann so gekauft aber immer noch günstig.




Alt




Neu


----------



## BIKESTARR (14. März 2011)

coole bilder


----------



## derAndre (14. März 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> Die Helmdiskussion!
> 
> Jeder kennt mindestens einen der noch leben würde wenn er einen Helm aufgehabt hätte, oder umgekehrt.
> 
> ...



Die Helmdiskussion ist denkbar unnötig weil sie leider nirgendwo hin führt aber das da oben ist der größte Unsinn und das gefährlicheste Halbwissen was ich in der Richtung seid langem gehört bzw. gelesen habe.

Damit es nicht alzu OT wird
Wir hatten gestern eine Begegnung der dritten Art im Wald:




btw. das Schaf mit dem roten Helm bin ich


----------



## kubitix (14. März 2011)

derAndre schrieb:


> aber das da oben ist der größte Unsinn und das gefährlicheste Halbwissen was ich in der Richtung seid langem gehört bzw. gelesen habe.





übrigens du bist nicht das Schaf, du bist der Bock. Das sieht man am Sa.k.


----------



## LittleBoomer (14. März 2011)

derAndre schrieb:


> Wir hatten gestern eine Begegnung der dritten Art im Wald:



So schlimm finde ich Jogger nicht 

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (14. März 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Sind wir (war mit ner Freundin unterwegs, Fritzz white&cocoa und weisses Votec Hardtail) uns um Neustadt heute, gestern oder vorgestern irgendwo übern weg gefahren? Ich meine mich bei irgendner kleinen Gruppe an ein weiss-rotes-rad mit "schwarzem" Fahrer zu erinnern...
> 
> grüße,
> Jan




kann leider nicht sein, da wir eher in der lemberger ecke unterwegs waren.

gruss 
unocz


----------



## OIRAM (14. März 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> übrigens du bist nicht das Schaf, du bist der Bock. Das sieht man am Sa.k.



Nicht nur das, dass Schaf heiß "Dolly" und nicht Andre...

Schönes Bild...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. März 2011)

boernie schrieb:


> wie war das mit den bilder reinposten?





boernie schrieb:


> das ist mein bike


 
 Naja, sagen wir das hier ist es:


 

Ist doch 
Und wenn man vielleicht mal mehr als 7 Worte mit Fragezeichen als Text übrig hat, bekommt man auch ´ne nette Antwort! Ganz sicher. 

Kurz: In dein Foto-Album gehen, Dein gewünschtes Foto anklicken, etwas nach unten scrollen, BBCode ein-ausblenden anklicken, aus den angebotenen Links des dann geöffneten Fensters einen auswählen (zum Beispiel "Großes Foto") - diesen Link dann in Deinen geschriebenen Text kopieren - fertig!

Bis bald mal wieder Boernie. Und vergiss weitere Fotos nicht.


----------



## linkespurfahrer (14. März 2011)

*@Plueschbox:* Fat Alberts an einem Reaction? Sieht man nicht alle Tage...Ist das nicht ein wenig zu viel des Guten?

*@spuri:* Mit den Motiven habe ich das gleiche Problem. Manche Fahrten sind einfach Routine. Und manchmal will ich auch nur fahren. 

*Übrigens: Meinen Respekt vor Deinem Leichtbauprojekt hast Du.*


----------



## Gummischwain (15. März 2011)

derAndre schrieb:


> Die Helmdiskussion ist denkbar unnötig...



Es nimmt kein Ende mehr fürchte ich! 

@ Plueschbox: Seeeehr schick!


----------



## xerto (15. März 2011)

derAndre schrieb:


> Die Helmdiskussion ist denkbar unnötig weil sie leider nirgendwo hin führt aber das da oben ist der größte Unsinn und das gefährlicheste Halbwissen was ich in der Richtung seid langem gehört bzw. gelesen habe.



Ich hatte ja darum gebeten, das Gehirn vor dem posten ein zu schalten. Lesen können hilft manchmal.

Wenn Du schon meinen Diskussionbeitrag kritisierts, wäre ist es doch wünschenwert zu wissen, warum. Es nur nur Halbwissen zu nennen,  naja..

Wo ist hier die von Dir eingeforderte Intelligenz bzw. Wissen?


----------



## Gummischwain (15. März 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja darum gebeten, das Gehirn vor dem posten ein zu schalten. Lesen können hilft manchmal.
> 
> Wenn Du schon meinen Diskussionbeitrag kritisierts, wäre ist es doch wünschenwert zu wissen, warum. Es nur nur Halbwissen zu nennen,  naja..
> 
> Wo ist hier die von Dir eingeforderte Intelligenz bzw. Wissen?



Da ich bzw. eigentlich fatz (ein wenig mehr Toleranz den Leuten gegenüber, die auch mal ohne Helm unterwegs sein möchten, wäre durchaus angebracht! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ... na sagen wir beide, mit unseren gleichermaßen unnötigen Äußerungen den Stein ins Rollen gebracht haben, würde ich vorschlagen die Diskussion - so unnötig wie sie auch sein mag - in den von spurhalter vorgeschlagenen Fred zu verlegen!!! 

Noch besser wäre: alle Maul halten  und weiter Bilder posten!
Habe leider kein neues mehr zur Hand...


----------



## nen (15. März 2011)

Gibt es für so eine weiterführende Diskussion eigentlich nicht den Cube Talk Thread?


----------



## mtblukas (15. März 2011)

@nen




Gummischwain schrieb:


> Da ich bzw. eigentlich fatz (ein wenig mehr Toleranz den Leuten gegenüber, die auch mal ohne Helm unterwegs sein möchten, wäre durchaus angebracht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Gummischwain (15. März 2011)

Ich wollt's nicht gesagt haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (15. März 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Ich wollt's nicht gesagt haben...


----------



## blutbuche (15. März 2011)

..mal meine würfel - keine ganz neuen bilder - und zu klein - ich weiss- aber immerhin : BILDER !!!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. März 2011)

wenn man mal drübe nachdenkt hast du mit dem niko und dem speißeeis ganz schön viele räder


----------



## OIRAM (15. März 2011)

*super blutbuche
besser so schöne kleine Bilder, wie gar keins. 
Ich fahr, bei dem schönen Wetter, gleich mal los und werd auch n paar Bilder mitbringen. 
Da muß mein Umbau, halt noch n bisschen warten.   *


----------



## blutbuche (15. März 2011)

@andi: ..ja , da haste recht .... mir fällt auch ab und an die entscheidung schwer , welches mit darf ... (wobei es mom . oft den frosch trifft ...)


----------



## linkespurfahrer (15. März 2011)

Ich habe mal meinen Bilderordner durchstÃ¶bert und noch zwei Bilder von meinem AMS 125 gefunden, als es noch vor gut zwei Jahren im Shop stand:











Dieses hier, ein selbst aufgebautes Attention ist damals zum guten Kurs in der Bucht weg gegangen (Verkaufsphoto)... 





Inklusive Rabatt und mit dem ErlÃ¶s vom Attention hat mich das neue AMS 125 vor zwei Jahren gut 1000â¬ gekostet.


----------



## blutbuche (15. März 2011)

das attention sieht rattenscharf aus ..


----------



## EvilEvo (15. März 2011)

Das Attention weiß wirklich zu gefallen!

Meine:


----------



## nen (15. März 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> @nen  ....blablabla...
> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


Tja, zu viele Tabs offen, damit zitierter Post noch nicht vorhanden und dem Vortragenden sollte man trotz einschläfernder Vorlesung ja auch mal die Aufmerksamkeit schenken und schwups sitzt "nen" im Fettnäpchen 

Nichts für ungut 

Schnelle Runde, daher nur ein Handyfoto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (15. März 2011)

schöne gegend !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barbarissima (15. März 2011)

*@linkespurfahrer*
Genau das gleiche Attention habe ich heute morgen in Ulm fahren sehen. Das ist schon eine richtige Schönheit


----------



## mamdy (15. März 2011)

bevor die Bikesaison richtig losgeht noch ein paar Bilder vom September: MTB Wochenende im Müllerthal, kleine luxemburger Schweiz.





















Waren wirklich ganz tolle 4 Tage!


----------



## Ostwandlager (15. März 2011)

*jajaja endlich darf ich wieder im CUBE thread posten...*


*Heute bei traum Wetter*


----------



## Dämon__ (15. März 2011)

mamdy schrieb:


> bevor die Bikesaison richtig losgeht noch ein paar Bilder vom September: MTB Wochenende im Müllerthal, kleine luxemburger Schweiz.
> 
> 
> 
> Waren wirklich ganz tolle 4 Tage!


Da geht es dieses WE auch hin zur CTF.


----------



## linkespurfahrer (15. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@linkespurfahrer*
> Genau das gleiche Attention habe ich heute morgen in Ulm fahren sehen. Das ist schon eine richtige Schönheit



...ich habe es auch glaube ich in diese Ecke verkauft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. März 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> ...Heute bei traum Wetter


 Davon kann hier mittlerweile keine Rede mehr sein - Temperatur nur noch einstellig, wenig Sonne  Aber wenigstens (noch) kein Regen.
Also auf ins Schlaubetal - aber mal nicht nach Müllrose, sondern über Lossow, Finkenheerd....quer durch den Wald rüber nach Groß Lindow und Rautenkranz (von dem ich bislang nicht mal wusste, dass es das dort mitten im Wald gibt ) und wieder zurück nach Frankfurt (O).
*Leider wohnen die bald an einer neuen Umgehungsstraße...oder ziehen um *



*Ab in den Wald und ein bischen spielen.....*







*Aber spuri wäre nicht spuri - wenn nicht wieder Wasser kommen würde.....*



*Kurze Pause.....am Wasser*



*Hier sagen sich also Hase und Fuchs "Gute Nacht!"*



*Leider blieb auch von der Klixmühle (ehemalige Sägemühle) nur dies verwitterte Wehr und eine Ruine übrig....*
*http://www.geocaching.com/seek/cache_details.aspx?guid=e1549863-c2ab-4d24-b930-bc7f94ab1323*








*Überhaupt werden die Kanäle und Fliesse nicht mehr gewartet - wie auch diese ehemalige Schleuse beweist. Becken noch zu erahnen, Tore ausgebaut bzw. marode.....alles nach dem Motto "Zurück zur Natur!" fließt das Wasser immerhin noch in die Oder.*
*Nur Schifffahrt zwischen Spree und Oder ist auf diesen Kanälen nicht mehr möglich.....auch nicht als Wasser-Tourist. *




Da heute mein letzter freier Tag war - und auch noch Regen angesagt wurde....habe ich mich noch einmal Streckenmäßig und Fototechnisch etwas mehr ausgelassen...


----------



## boernie (15. März 2011)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/853626]
	

[/URL]


----------



## barbarissima (15. März 2011)

*@EvilEvo*
Das Reaction sieht schon richtig klasse aus  Ich finde speziell die rote Gabel besonders hübsch  
Und der Renner ist ja auch nicht gerade hässlich 


*@mamdy*
Die kleine Luxemburger Schweiz sollten wir für nächstes Jahr auch mal in die Liste möglicher Cubetreffpunkte aufnehmen. Scheint eine Supergegend zu sein  
Der Felsen auf dem ersten Bild hat was  


*@Ostwandlager*
Sie Bilder sehen irgendwie nach Urlaub aus  Vielleicht postest du uns auch mal ein Bild, auf dem du gerade arbeitest, sonst kommen wir noch auf die Idee, du könntest im Lotto gewonnen haben und dich quasi in Dauerferien befinden 


*@Spurhalter*
Deine Bilder hinterlassen aber nicht den Eindruck, als würde dich das schlechte Wetter sonderlich beeindrucken  Du scheinst eher nach der Devise unterwegs zu sein: Wenn das Wetter schlechter wird, muss die Tour um so schöner werden


----------



## Martina H. (15. März 2011)

... am Wochenende, das letzte in der Familie verbliebene Cube:


----------



## Schabo Marc (15. März 2011)

Ich war heute auch mal wieder unterwegs, auch im Müllerthal

















es war perfektes Wetter, sonnig und warm, heute mit kurzer Hose und Kurzarmtrikot unterwegs


----------



## navpp (16. März 2011)

Die Farbe des Sattels ist jetzt schon auf Griffgumminiveau!


----------



## Groudon (16. März 2011)

Ihr müsst eure weißen Sättel nur mal ab und an Putzen.  Ich mache das meist alle 2-3 Fahrten mit nem Gemisch aus Wasser und solchem Orangenreinigungsgedöns und es funktioniert 1A.  Mein Fizik Gobi wird immer wieder richtig weiß.


----------



## fatz (16. März 2011)

@navpp:
wean?


----------



## Bocacanosa (16. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@mamdy*
> Die kleine Luxemburger Schweiz sollten wir für nächstes Jahr auch mal in die Liste möglicher Cubetreffpunkte aufnehmen. Scheint eine Supergegend zu sein
> Der Felsen auf dem ersten Bild hat was



Je nachdem wo in der Eifel das "Nordtreffen" stattfindet, kann man Teile davon in der Tour mit einplanen...


----------



## Milan0 (16. März 2011)

@Spuri

ich sehe ja "Berge" bei dir auf den Fotos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Airmatic (16. März 2011)

Zwar nicht das ganze Cube, aber gestern haben mir so kleine blaue Männchen in den Reifen gesch.....en 
Sieht zwar übel aus, dichtet aber gut


----------



## navpp (16. März 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> @navpp:
> wean?



Ja, leider... :/


----------



## navpp (16. März 2011)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ihr müsst eure weißen Sättel nur mal ab und an Putzen.  Ich mache das meist alle 2-3 Fahrten mit nem Gemisch aus Wasser und solchem Orangenreinigungsgedöns und es funktioniert 1A.  Mein Fizik Gobi wird immer wieder richtig weiß.



Ich will ihn ja dreckig!  Außerdem ist strahelnd weiß gerade politisch etwas unkorrekt.


----------



## Ostwandlager (16. März 2011)

*@Ostwandlager*
Sie Bilder sehen irgendwie nach Urlaub aus  Vielleicht postest du uns auch mal ein Bild, auf dem du gerade arbeitest, sonst kommen wir noch auf die Idee, du könntest im Lotto gewonnen haben und dich quasi in Dauerferien befinden 


*doch doch alles nach der Arbeit Bärbel...




*


----------



## Dämon__ (16. März 2011)

In welchem Bergwerk ist den das?


----------



## barbarissima (16. März 2011)

Ich nehme an, du bist der stramme Bursche links


----------



## Geospiff (16. März 2011)

Hi,
letzte Ausfahrt "Brocken". Start bei -8°C. Geiles Wetter, nur sehr anstrengend da 70% der Piste noch vereist war....









Gruß


----------



## barbarissima (16. März 2011)

Boah  So schönes Wetter hattest du heute


----------



## Geospiff (16. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Boah  So schönes Wetter hattest du heute


Hi,
nein nein - war bei meinem Harz-Besuch letzte Woche. War aber die letzte Möglichkeit auf lange Sicht meinen Würfel auf den Brocken zu bringen 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (16. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, du bist der stramme Bursche links



genau!  und hinten im stollen steht das stereo


----------



## mtblukas (16. März 2011)

Ich würde auch gern fahren, jedoch ist meine Bremse beim "Service"  .

Naja um so mehr freut es mich das ich X9 Schalthebel und Schaltwerk bekommen, dazu noch einen weißen Lenker (ich finds geil  )

Hat jm. noch Matchmaker- Schellen für Avid- Sram?

Lg Lukas


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *@Ostwandlager*
> Sie Bilder sehen irgendwie nach Urlaub aus  Vielleicht postest du uns auch mal ein Bild, auf dem du gerade arbeitest, sonst kommen wir noch auf die Idee, du könntest im Lotto gewonnen haben und dich quasi in Dauerferien befinden
> 
> 
> ...





Dämon schrieb:


> In welchem Bergwerk ist den das?



Da spricht der Fachmann


----------



## Beorn (16. März 2011)

Der links sieht ein weing aus wie Kurt Beck. Oder ich hab heut Abend Tomaten auf den Augen.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@spurhalter....*Du scheinst eher nach der Devise unterwegs zu sein: Wenn das Wetter schlechter wird, muss die Tour um so schöner werden


Könnte man so sehen  - aber in Wahrheit muss man eben fahren, wenn man Zeit hat. Rest der Woche arbeiten & nun auch noch heftiger Regen. Da mir dies bekannt war.......hab ich es eben einfach noch nutzen wollen, also das Frei und die trockene Witterung. 
Und so schöne Touren habe ich bislang noch nicht gefunden, die es rechtfertigen würden, auch bei "Mistgabelwetter" unterwegs zu sein. 



Milan0 schrieb:


> @Spuri ... ich sehe ja "Berge" bei dir auf den Fotos!


  Schön, dass Dir das aufgefallen ist - sind nicht die Welt, aber hier bei uns hat die Eiszeit ein paar Hügel hinterlassen. 



Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Zwar nicht das ganze Cube, aber gestern haben mir so kleine blaue Männchen in den Reifen gesch.....en  Sieht zwar übel aus, dichtet aber gut


  Und ich habe mir das Zeugs offensichtlich gerade gemixert und ausgetrunken.....
http://www.pattayaforum.net/gallery/files/5/1/4/drachenfrucht.jpg
Wenn das wirklich so gut dichtet, wie Du meinst, habe ich aber jetzt schon etwas Angst. 

@ostwandlager - dann kennst Du Dich mit Helmlampen ja bestens aus


----------



## schu2000 (17. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@sepalot *
> Das Marin von deinem Kumpel sieht ja echt heiß aus



Danke!!  meine persönliche eierlegende wollmilchsau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (17. März 2011)

*Hallo Würfelfreunde

Gestern war nicht mein Tag. Cam mit geschleppt, aber Akku leer. 

Auf dem Heimweg, gleich zwei mal nen Platten, hinten. 

Dafür sieht mein Bike heute so aus ... 





... morgen wird weiter gemacht. 

... bis der Umbau abgeschlossen ist. 

Schöne Grüsse, Mario
*


----------



## Rotti84 (17. März 2011)

@oiram

Was willst du denn alles umbauen? Ist das ein 18 oder 20" Rahmen...

ach, und welche Kind Shock hast du da dran und hast du da eine extra aufnahme in der Sattelstütze für die kind shock?

Sieht cool aus mit der Kind Shock..bin auch am überlegen für mein stereo eine zu holen...bist du damit zufrieden?

gruß


----------



## OIRAM (17. März 2011)

*@ Rotti84

Rahmen ist 20" / KS i900, Länge Ausgefahren 385mm, 125mm Hub, 31,6mm Durchm. / und eine Reduzierhülse.

Bis jetzt 1 Jahr ohne Probleme und noch kein Service.

Was alles Umgebaut wird: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8087484&postcount=856

Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## LuetteB (17. März 2011)

ich hacke hier einfach mal ein. denke das ist eine i900. ich jedenfalls hab jetzt seit weihnachten auch eine i900   allerdings mir remote.  ist zwar etwas Ã¤tzend, dass noch ein kabel am lenker hÃ¤ngt, aber es ist schon megageil mal mal eben den daumen zu bewegen und der sattel ist unten. ohne remote musste ja immer eine hand vom lenker nehmen. kann zu doofen situation fÃ¼hren ;-) n kollege lag deshalb schon in den bÃ¼schen :-D  (hat sich aber nichts getan) mit der sattelstÃ¼tze an sich bin ich super zufrieden von der funktion her.  sieht zwar nicht so chick aus wie ne reverb aber dafÃ¼r hab ich nur 139â¬ geblecht.


----------



## kubitix (17. März 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Hallo Würfelfreunde
> 
> Gestern war nicht mein Tag. Dafür sieht mein Bike heute so aus ...
> 
> ...



Hi Mario,

viel Spaß und falls du den "nak´schen" Rahmen nicht mehr brauchst sag bescheid.

Stefan


----------



## Rotti84 (18. März 2011)

@oiram

was hast du denn genau für eine reduzierhülse bzw. wo gekauft?

was ist denn an der Shimano Yumeya kette besonders?


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2011)

HG Kette, 10g leichter/110 Glieder, wie normale Kette mit Goldenen innengliedern, sehr Hart gegen Längung und hält Öl besser,


----------



## OIRAM (18. März 2011)

*@ Rotti84

Reduzierhülse ist von USE, von 34,9mm auf 31,6mm so um die 20,-.

Yumeya Kette = 10g leichter wie die XTR Kette, bei gleicher Qualität.

Hammer geile Optik, Innenlaschen = goldfarben und Außenlaschen = silberfarben.

Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## Rotti84 (18. März 2011)

@oiram

danke für die infos

Gibts eigentlich noch ne bessere Kette als die? 
Kann ich die ganz normal auch an mein stereo dran machen? also standard kette raus und die yumeya rein oder brauche ich da eine andere kasette, kettenblatt oder schaltung?

gruß


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2011)

einfach Kette tauschen, alles andere passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (18. März 2011)

*@ Rotti84

So wie mzaskar geschrieben hat, soll es eigentlich alles passen.

Es sei den, Du hast ein 2011er Stereo, mit 2X10 Schaltung, dann nicht.

Mein Stand der Dinge ist, ne 2X10 Kette funzt auf 9fach Schaltung, aber nicht die 9fach Kette auf 2X10 Schaltung.
Und 9fach Kette geht auch auf 7-8fach Schaltung.

Achso, was besseres gibt es mit Sicherheit immer, auch Preislich ist nach oben, bis in den drei stelligen Bereich, noch was zu machen.
Aber ob sich das für nen "Freizeit-Biker", wie mich lohnt, wag ich zu bezweifeln.

So, nun sollten aber wieder Bilder kommen, schande über mein Haupt.

Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## Sgt.Green (18. März 2011)

Ich habe heute von meiner fast 6 Stunden Tour dann auch mal was mitgebracht

Ein Blick in die vernebelte Norddeutschetiefebene




Da gehts weiter...




Noch zweimal die Norddeutschetiefebene








Schöne Trails 




Auf der Karte sieht der Weg kurz und flach aus... ist er aber nicht...immer auf und ab!




Das Kaiser-Wilhelm-Denkmal




Und der Ausblick von dort oben




Schon wieder fast daheim und nochmal schnell das verdreckte Rad mit auf´s Bild




Greetz


----------



## head96 (18. März 2011)

schöne trails, scheiß wetter! Wo ist denn der trail auf dem 2ten Bild?


----------



## fatz (18. März 2011)

head96 schrieb:


> schöne trails, scheiß wetter! Wo ist denn der trail auf dem 2ten Bild?


aeh? das autotaugliche ding halt, oder?


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. März 2011)




----------



## mtblukas (18. März 2011)




----------



## fatz (18. März 2011)

ok ok kommt n bissl aufs auto an


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. März 2011)

stimmt. aber solangs keine zwillingsreifen hat gehts


----------



## Cortina (18. März 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> ok ok kommt n bissl aufs auto an



Ach komm, das geht noch mitm CADDY


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (19. März 2011)

sag ich doch: bissl


----------



## barbarissima (19. März 2011)

*Müsste Beuze nicht auch irgendwann mal von seinem Undercovereinsatz zurück sein *

*Hier noch ein Trail  Nix Besonderes, aber macht Spaß *


----------



## jan84 (19. März 2011)

Nochmal Fritzz als "Eispickel"-Ersatz





grüße,
Jan


----------



## DaKe (19. März 2011)

Hallo

So mal schnell unsere Würfelparade fertig zum ausreiten gemacht !Fotos kommen später ! 






Gruß

DaKe


----------



## ThomasAC (19. März 2011)

Wer sein Rad liebt der schiebt!


----------



## kube (19. März 2011)

Gleich gehts auch auf zu einer 80km tour, Bilder kommen später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (19. März 2011)

Und nochmal eins von vor drei Wochen...





grüße,
Jan


----------



## EvilEvo (19. März 2011)

Ich war auch grad auf Tour, allerdings nur 23Km, morgen steht ein langer Wettkampf an, da kann ich mich heute nicht auspowern, das tolle Wetter musste aber genutzt werden.


----------



## jan84 (19. März 2011)

Wettkämpfe zu der Jahreszeit...? brrrrr . Was steht an?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. März 2011)

@Jan84: Tolles Foto! Wo?



Hier mal wieder mein treues AMS, das ich heute mit anderen Pedalen, Griffen und Sattelstütze ausgestattet habe. Das sieht doch gleich viel besser aus. Einen anderen Lenkrer suche ich noch, dieser ist mittlerweile schäbig und außerdem so bld bunt


----------



## EvilEvo (19. März 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wettkämpfe zu der Jahreszeit...? brrrrr . Was steht an?
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



4h MTBO in der Dübener Heide, 14°c und Sonnenschein wollen sie machen, das wird toll 
http://www.velo-ev.de/


----------



## head96 (19. März 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> aeh? das autotaugliche ding halt, oder?


 

höhö.. biste lustig oder was?


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2011)

Das letzte Bild  




es war schön mit dir 

Mein Neues


----------



## DaKe (19. März 2011)

DaKe schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> So mal schnell unsere Würfelparade fertig zum ausreiten gemacht !Fotos kommen später !
> 
> ...



So unsere Ausfahrt ist vorbei ! Ein Cube ist leider zu Hause geblieben !! pupertäre Ziege (*grummel*)

Hier ein paar Fotos 









22% Steigung





Gruß

DaKe


----------



## nen (19. März 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mein Neues


Glückwunsch mzaskar und viel Spaß damit


----------



## Cortina (19. März 2011)

DaKe schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Fotos
> Gruß
> DaKe



Hi DaKe, schönes Wetter habt Ihr da

@mzaskar komm mir auf dem Cube Treffen nicht zu nah, ich puddel Dir die Aufkleber ab und kleb se umgedreht wieder drauf  

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (19. März 2011)

Was für ein Wetter !

Da hat es uns natürlich nicht drin gehalten. Eigentlich hatten wir heute den Großen Feldberg im Visier, aber da lag Schnee . Und auf Schnee haben wir aber mal so gar keine Lust.

Da hinten (links) ist er.




Ne ne, dann mal lieber bekannte heimatliche Strecken. hier kann man auch schön spielen.

Guckt mal, mein neues Laufrad am Schwarzen Blitz . Sieht das nicht cool aus.




Aber dem Roten Teufel stehen sie auch ganz gut.




Hier an der Hohen Kanzel lässt es sich wieder gut spielen. 












Die Abfahrt ist auch wieder frei geräumt und fahrbar .




Im Sausetempo an mir vorbei  ....




... über Stock und Stein .




Da muss ich aber schnell folgen, sonst hab ich gleich das Nachsehen. Wir haben doch ein Ziel vor Augen.




Jetzt aber auf zum Jagdschloss Platte (Gruß an Guido). Und wen's interessiert: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jagdschloss_Platte




Und zur Belohnung gibt es einen schön leckeren Apfelstrudel mit Vanille ... hmmmm lecker .




Derweil haben die Pferde Pause und können ein wenig kuscheln.




Langsam steht die Sonne schon tiefer und es wird Zeit nach Hause zu fahren. Mal sehen, ob wir schneller sind als unsere Schatten.




Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## jan84 (19. März 2011)

@Frau Rauscher: Danke, ist in Ligurien, bisschen westlich von Finale. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## barbarissima (19. März 2011)

*@mzaskar*
Glückwunsch zu deiner weißen Schönheit  Sieht schon sehr edel aus, so ein Nico in weiß 

Für´s Fritzz tut es mir aber schon ein bisschen leid, dass es jetzt so ausgeschlachtet da hängt  Vielleicht kannst du es ja doch noch mal als Zweitbike aufbauen 

*@Bilderposter*
Super Bilder 
Ich bin gerade von dem blauen Himmel ganz begeistert, unter dem ihr heute geradelt seid  Hier war es den ganzen Tag bewölkt


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> @mzaskar komm mir auf dem Cube Treffen nicht zu nah, ich puddel Dir die Aufkleber ab und kleb se umgedreht wieder drauf
> 
> Grüße
> Guido



Paah, da hau ich dir aber auf die Fingerchen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. März 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Was für ein Wetter ! Da hat es uns natürlich nicht drin gehalten.


----------



## Cortina (19. März 2011)

*Hi Joerg und Tina,

super - duper - schöne Bilder und danke für den Gruß von der Platte 

Ich hab auch neue Nachrichten, die OP wurde ein paar Tage verschoben - @Bärbel, denen ist wohl der Café ausgegangen 

Morgen soll das Wetter auch noch gut werden......schrauben kann ich auch nix mehr...wird Zeit dass der Mist endlich vorbei geht, das kostet mich noch ein Vermögen, Ago hat jetzt schon einen neuen LRS, Griffe, Pedale und jetzt auch noch die Bremsen...  

Grüße
Guido
*


----------



## fatz (19. März 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Was für ein Wetter !


ja! drueck's mir nur rein. hier hat's schnee bis 900m und den halben tag gesaut.
hoffentlich wird's morgen ein bissl besser.


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> ja! drueck's mir nur rein. hier hat's schnee bis 900m und den halben tag gesaut.
> hoffentlich wird's morgen ein bissl besser.



Dito, aer Morgen soll es in der Tat etwas besser werden  zumindest hier


----------



## fatz (19. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> @mzaskar komm mir auf dem Cube Treffen nicht zu nah, ich puddel Dir die Aufkleber ab und kleb se umgedreht wieder drauf


wenn die umdrehst merkt das doch niemand. 

@zmaskar:
hier soll's morgen auch halbwegs werden, aber abtrocknen tut's nimmer, dazu ist zuviel runtergekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (20. März 2011)

Glaub ich auch, fällt kaum auf


----------



## fatz (20. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Glaub ich auch, fällt kaum auf



so wuerde ihn wahrscheinlich niemand mehr anreden, ob er den rahmen wegen dem 
verkehrten aufkleber billiger gekriegt hat 

...und hier ist immer noch sch...wetter. 5grad, bewoelkt und alles trieft.


----------



## barbarissima (20. März 2011)

Das sieht jetzt irgendwie unrichtig aus


----------



## Sirrah73 (20. März 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> ...und hier ist immer noch sch...wetter. 5grad, bewoelkt und alles trieft.



Heute morgen von der Sonne wachgekitzelt worden. Herrlichstes Wetter, blauer Himmel satt, 22 °C  .... na gut ... 22 °C sind vlt. ein wenig übertrieben.

Ich drücke die Daumen, dass bei Dir das Wetter noch in die richtige Richtung umschlägt. Das sieht aber wettertechnisch bei niederschlagsradar.de ganz gut aus - auch für euch Norditaliener da unten.

Grüße aus Eschenhan 

...wo ist eigentlich die Sonnencreme ?


----------



## fatz (20. März 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Heute morgen von der Sonne wachgekitzelt worden. Herrlichstes Wetter, blauer Himmel satt, 22 °C  .... na gut ... 22 °C sind vlt. ein wenig übertrieben.


grummel!


> ...auch für euch Norditaliener da unten.


also mit der tatsache, dass es von hier nach riva 20km kuerzer als nach wuerzburg ist,
kann ich verdammt gut leben, aber: HIER IST OBEN! 

so ich pack mal zsamm. 's reisst scheint's grad auf.


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2011)

muss gleich mal in den Keller gehen 

aber so kann man es wenigstens lesen, ich wusste doch etwas stimmte nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr Frodo (20. März 2011)

Tja, die 'Schön-Wetter-Bilder' kommen jetzt langsam wieder....!

Wir haben gestern auch nen Abstecher in die Rhön gemacht. 





gruss
Thommy


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. März 2011)

mach aber nochmal ein besseres bild  jetzt gehts raus bei dem wetter!


----------



## Bocacanosa (20. März 2011)

Schlechtes Handy Bild von heute morgen.





v. l. Cube Acid 2010, Decathlon, Drössiger, Cube AMS 125 2009


----------



## Cortina (20. März 2011)

*OP hin oder her, dass sie verschoben wurde hatte auch was Gutes, statt unter dem Messer zu liegen gings raus, volles Risiko 

Schöne gemütliche 50km durchs Proseccogebiet mit anschließendem Fressgelage 

















Grüße
Guido
*


----------



## dusi__ (20. März 2011)

schöne bilder habt ihr alle da wieder mal gemacht 

wir waren heute auch mal mit unseren "rennern" unterwegs , 36km und 1,400hm sind es ca. geworden 

unser Ziel heute : 







Witten Hohenstein

kaum  angekommen haben wir auch schon die Imkerei des Großvaters meines besten Kumpels besucht :






ganz schön fleißig die Tierchen  für 1 Glas fliegen Sie insgesamt 130.000km :-O

kaum den Bienen entkommen erwartete uns dieser Kumpel :






aber der war auch mit seinen Brot resten beschäftigt. 

Kaum am Turm angekommen direkt rauf geklettert und mal rumgeknippst :






puh das war hoch : 






aber die aussicht wars wert :






und nach dem ganzen stress haben wir uns zuhause noch das hier gegönnt : 






bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## Sirrah73 (20. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## basti1985 (20. März 2011)

@oiram

welche Länge hat der Vorbau ?


----------



## Hook (20. März 2011)

Sehr schöne Bilder von Euch

Auch ich habe das Wetter ausgenutzt












und irgendwo in der Ferne muß England sein




Grüße Michael

-------Alles was ist, könnte ebenso gut auch anders sein!-------


----------



## Sirrah73 (20. März 2011)

Schönes Wetter Teil 2:

Ziel: Idsteiner Frühlingsfest. Aber erstmal müssen ein paar Höhenmeter gemacht werden.




Runter ging es dann den Limes Trail, der aber immer noch unter Tonnen von Laub begraben ist. Auf den Fotos kommt es natürlich nicht rüber, aber das Ding ist schon Sacksteil.









Weiter unten am Bachlauf erste Frühlingsvorboten .




Südlich an Idstein vorbei Richtung Dasbach. Hier sitzen die Kollegen vom Eschenhahner Römerturm .




Weiter dem Limestrail bei Lenzhahn folgend (ja, das ist der Limes auf dem wir da fahren) ....








... kommt man irgendwann Oberhalb bei Idstein raus.








Der Rest vom Frühlingsfest ? Enttäuschend ... ein paar Fahrgeschäfte, Bierbuden und da bald irgendwelche Wahlen sind, alle Vollprofis versammelt (CDU, SPD, Grüne usw...) die versuchen irgendwelche schrumpeligen Bratwürste ans Volk zu bringen und selbige(s) mit gewagten Theorien zutexten. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn .. keine Fotos, da unspannend.

Leider ist das Wochenende schon rum, aber die ganze Woche soll ja schönes Wetter sein. 

Viele Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. März 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> mach aber nochmal ein besseres bild  jetzt gehts raus bei dem wetter!



schön wars 







hab heute ne stunde andertahlb gefilmt. sind schöne sachen bei rausgekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (20. März 2011)

Joerg zu Essen gabs heut nix 

Dafür dass Du heute morgen noch nach der Sonnencreme gerufen hast seid Ihr ganz schön eingemummelt 

Super Wetter, schöne Trails und Storry ergibt 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## OIRAM (20. März 2011)

*@ basti1985

Das ist ein Syntace Superforce in 60mm länge.

Klasse Bilder von Euch allen. 

Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## fatz (20. März 2011)

so auch noch von mir ein paar bilder. mittag wurd das wetter dann doch noch halbwegs,
aber es war noch sehr nass und weiter rauf ging wegen neuschnee auch nix, deshalb bin
ich nur ein bissl auf den homtrails rumgerutscht.

ein bissl hopsen und dabei haett's mich schon fast gelegt:





in der sonne war's dann doch ertraeglich:




pfuetze, extra fuern spuri (ja deine sind besser)




gebirge ganz frisch in weiss:


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2011)

Herr Frodo schrieb:


> Tja, die 'Schön-Wetter-Bilder' kommen jetzt langsam wieder....!
> 
> Wir haben gestern auch nen Abstecher in die Rhön gemacht.
> 
> ...



Müsste ich neben dir herfahren, ich würde nur auf die Felgen schauen


----------



## blutbuche (21. März 2011)

.................. sonne pur !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   ups , hat sich ein fremdbike eingeschmuggelt ..


----------



## Geospiff (21. März 2011)

Hi,
bei "Kaiserwetter" heute ne Runde durch den heimischen Wald und an der Enz entlang.....









Scheeee wars 
Gruß


----------



## Cortina (21. März 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> ein bissl hopsen und dabei haett's mich schon fast gelegt:



FAST  Aus der Perspektive siehts stark danach aus als hättest Du dich schon gelegt 
War ja ein echt anstrengender Tag 

@Geospiff Ist das ein etrex Venture Cx oder HC?

Grüße
Guido


----------



## mzaskar (21. März 2011)

Der Fühling ist nahe  scheint ja ein sehr Bikelastiger Sonntag gewesen zu sein  
Bei uns spriest der Bärlauch und im Wald singen die Vögelein ihr Liedchen


----------



## barbarissima (21. März 2011)

fatz schrieb:


>


 
*Ein Bild, das sich bewegt und doch kein Video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Das gab´s doch bisher nur bei Harry Potter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (21. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ein Bild, das sich bewegt und doch kein Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na, animated gifs gab's schon bevor der harry auch nur in die windeln gemacht hat.

in ein gif kannst mehrere gif hintereinander reinpacken und angeben, wie lang jedes angezeigt wird.
auch loops sind moeglich. deine bewegten smilies sind auch nix anderes.


----------



## Cortina (21. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Ein Bild, das sich bewegt und doch kein Video Das gab´s doch bisher nur bei Harry Potter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin ich blind oder ist der Gag jemandem anderen vorbehalten

Bei mir bewegt sich da nix

Wahrscheinlich hab ich nicht die neueste Ausspionier-Privatdatensaugende-Flash-Java-Cookie-Version 1.1000000 installiert


----------



## barbarissima (21. März 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> na, animated gifs gab's schon bevor der harry auch nur in die windeln gemacht hat.
> 
> in ein gif kannst mehrere gif hintereinander reinpacken und angeben, wie lang jedes angezeigt wird.
> auch loops sind moeglich. deine bewegten smilies sind auch nix anderes.


 
Aha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Cortina schrieb:


> Bin ich blind oder ist der Gag jemandem anderen vorbehalten
> 
> Bei mir bewegt sich da nix
> 
> Wahrscheinlich hab ich nicht die neueste Ausspionier-Privatdatensaugende-Flash-Java-Cookie-Version 1.1000000 installiert


Also da weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter 
Vielleicht aktualisierst du mal die Seite  oder schlägst die Tastatur einmal feste auf den Schreibtisch  Wenn mir gar nichts mehr einfällt, dann starte ich den Laptop immer noch mal durch  Manchmal hilft´s


----------



## fatz (21. März 2011)

das obige gif spielt sich nur einmal ab. der guido hat's wahrscheinlich nur verpasst.
drueck einfach mal reload...

edit:
extra fuer alle, die's verpasst haben mit endlosschleife:


----------



## Cortina (21. März 2011)

Boaaaaaaaahhhhhh der fatz kann fliegen 

Richtig, hatte es lediglich verpennt 

Dankende Grüße
Guido


----------



## Route66 (21. März 2011)

Moin Männer,

geile Bilder hier wieder 
das GIF vom Fatz hat was  

War gestern auch mal wieder unterwegs nachdem ich zuerst mal meinen Steuersatz mit Gewalt gangbar gemacht hab 
-> unteres Lager total verroster obwohl erst im Herbst getauscht..
Bilder gibts leider keine, weder von der Tour noch vom Steuersatzlager. 

@ Geospiff: was ist denn 74321 ? 


Gruß
Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friecke (21. März 2011)

Route66 schrieb:


> @ Geospiff: was ist denn 74321 ?
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Marko


 

http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=74321


Grüße


----------



## Route66 (21. März 2011)

Friecke schrieb:


> http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=74321
> 
> 
> Grüße



aaachh Bieetiche, do hät i a selbor guuuggele kenne


----------



## fatz (21. März 2011)

Route66 schrieb:


> Moin Männer,


uiuiuiuiui! das war jetzt aber nicht pc. 



> das GIF vom Fatz hat was


danke. eigentlich war's erst ein video, aber das war mir dann zu banal, wegen 
des kleinen hopsers ein ganzes video irgendwo raufzuladen.


----------



## ChrisReaction (21. März 2011)

...sooo sieht es jetzt nun aus ...mein neues Cube HT...fast fertig

...die Saison kann kommen


----------



## Neo_78 (21. März 2011)

Geniale 4 Tage im Vinschgau

Danke für die Tolle Ausbildung, es war so Genial
hier ein paar Bilder die wir Gott sein Dank im Vorfeld machen konnten.




































Gruß Neo


----------



## Cortina (21. März 2011)

*Nachdem ja hier bereits einige fremd gehen:**

- fatz mit Liteville

- mzaskar mit seinem *I*O*AI - sorry aber ich kann die Buchstaben dieser Marke einfach nicht auf der Tastatur finden 

- kati geht gleich mehrfach fremd 

muss auch ich gestehen, dass auch ich nicht nur STEREO fahre, heute war ich mit meinem Singlespeed unterwegs 

Tagesbilanz: 20km 0hm, 500gr Mehl, 500gr Zucker, 250gr Pasta, ....

OK OK ist kein CUBE aber von einem CUBE Fahrer:






Grüße
Guido*


----------



## fatz (21. März 2011)

ich glaub s wird zeit dass du unters messer kommst


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Nachdem ja hier bereits einige fremd gehen








Stopp - jetzt reicht es! Du hast den Bogen eindeutig überspannt. 
Um es vorweg zu nehmen, die Sattelüberhöhung geht ja noch in Ordnung........*aber* eine Tour mit 0 hm - das darf man erst ab Brandenburg nordwärts.... 

@Rest - schöne Fotos und Neid über Eure Temperaturen.....


----------



## tomsteg (21. März 2011)

Nachdem ich auf ein anständiges outdoor-Photo noch warten muss, ich aber ganz stolz drauf bin, dass ich mein Cube Stereo alleine zusammen geschraubt habe, hier ein erstes Bild aus der Schrauberecke.







Den Rahmen mit Dämpfer, XT-Umwerfer, FSA Steuersatz und Sattelstütze habe ich von dem Schwager eines Arbeitskollegen übernommen.
Die Rock Shox Revelation 150/130mm Ti habe ich mir neu gegönnt.
Den Laufradsatz mit Sram-Naben habe ich von einem Arbeitskollegen günstig erstanden. 
Den Fat Albert, den Syntace-Vorbau, den Syntace-Vector-Lenker, die Avid Jucy Five, die XTR-Schaltung, XT-Schalthebel, das Hope-Lager, die schwarze SLX-Kurbel und den SQLab Sattel habe ich vom alten bike übernommen.
Gegönnt habe ich mir neue XTR Bremszüge, hinten eine 180er Scheibe (statt vorher 160) und hinten einen neuen Zahnkranz 12 bis 36, denn schließlich ist das bike nun gute 2 kg schwerer als mein altes Hardtail.

Erste Ausritte habe ich auch schon hinter mir. Jetzt ist es auch gut abgestimmt und schreit förmlich nach Gelände und Singletrails.

Wenn die Bremsen abgenutzt sind spendiere ich mir irgendwann eine Avid Code, Hope oder Formula (was meint Ihr ist besser? ). Vielleicht reicht es auch noch für eine neue XT-Kurbel, vor allem da es heuer schwarze gibt. 

Das Schrauben hat riesigen Spaß gemacht. So wachsen bike und rider gleich richtig zusammen.

ein neuer stolzer Cube-Fahrer, Gruß tomsteg


----------



## Neo_78 (21. März 2011)

Respekt TOLLES Stereo 
Freuen mich auf Outdoor Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (21. März 2011)

verspätet, aber wir waren gestern auch unterwegs:​ 
Im Laufe der vergangenen Woche zeichnete sich wieder die Bereitschaft ab, eine Tour durch den Frankenwald zu machen 



. Wetter sollte nach anfänglich (Dienstag) gemeldeten Schneeregen 



, ja doch besser werden 



. Leider nicht ganz so warm (9°C), wie letztes WE, aber immerhin schaute nach dem Start die Sonne doch öfters raus. ​ 
Gestartet sind wir zu dritt ab Wallenfels. Einer verweigerte, auf Grund einer großen Feier am Vorabend (aber Strafe wurde schon überlegt ). Also machte sich Team BIONICON-CUBE-MARIN Richtung Zeyern auf, wo es wie letzte Woche erst mal hoch hinauf auf die Redwitzerhöh ging, dann einen neuen Trail (Fränkischer Gebirgswanderweg von der Redwitzerhöh runter nach Marktrodach) 









. Danach wieder hoch, bis zum Kronacher Flugplatz. ​ 
Ein Stück weiter im Wald am Kreuzberg warteten dann die restlichen zwei Fahrer (mal wieder ein neues Gesicht). Das Specialized Evo in goldgelb und schwarz vom Sascha ist auch ein Hammer Bike. Vereint ging es schon gleich den nächsten Trail nach Kronach runter.
Von Kronach aus ging es dann den Stern Berg hoch - immer weiter, bis zum Funkturm und weiter zum Lucas-Cranach-Turm. Angekommen: Gleich in den nächsten Trail. Schön, dass viele Fahrlinien möglich sind .




​ 

Leider schon etwas aus der Puste. Als der Rest der Truppe ein zweites Mal rauf schob um den Trail noch mal zu fahren bzw. auf Video zu bannen, lauerte ich unten. Jedoch leider etwas wackelig in den Armen 



. 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 

Nach weiteren Trailvariationen mit Abschluss auf dem sogenannten Kronach-Freeride ging es dann runter in die Innenstadt. Eigentlich wollten wir in die Unterstadt zum Eiscafe, jedoch nach nur gut drei Metern in der Fußgängerzone drehten wir um, sonst hätten wir bei den Menschenmassen jemand unter die Stollen genommen - es war verkaufsoffener Sonntag und flüssiges mit essbaren, ergibt ja immer Massenaufläufe. Also retour zum Cafe. Cappuccino und Erdbeerkuchen schmeckten nach der bisherigen Runde doch sehr.​ 
Die Wallenfelsstarter fuhren anschließend im Tal entlang zurück zum Startpunkt. Teilweise, wo die Sonne nicht mehr runter reichte wurde es nun doch ziemlich schnell frisch.​ 
Auch diese Woche wieder das Bike beim Fahren umlackiert. Selbe Stelle wie letzte Woche. Große Schlammpiste zur Redwitzerhöh rauf 



.​ 




​ 
Und ich wundere mich, dass die Schaltperformance auf den letzten Metern so schei.. ääääh schlecht war auf den kleinen Ritzeln. Halben Wald im Schaltwerk gehabt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.​ 
*



*​ 
*

















 War echt wieder eine topp Tour. Nein Trailtour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*​ 

Die Verwandtschaft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hat dann noch paar Trails auf bewegten Bildern festgehalten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Erst Fränkischer Gebirgswanderweg von Redwitzerhöh rüber nach Marktrodach, dann Kreuzberg, dann Cranach-Turm-Trail und zum Schluss eine Variation vom Kronach-Freeride.​ 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/21267534"]Trailhunter Frankenwald on Vimeo[/ame]

*









*​



sorry, hatte aber gestern keine Zeit mehr, die Bilder hoch zu laden ​


----------



## OIRAM (21. März 2011)

*@ tomsteg

Coole Sache, sein Bike selbst aufzubauen. 
Bin im Moment auch noch damit beschäftigt, meins umzubauen.
Wenn da nicht die Zeit währe... dauert irgendwie länger, als geplant.
Aber  wird´s.

@ sepalot

 Tolle Bilder, wei immer. 
Schade das die Arme bei Bild 2 und 3 schon müde waren.

Schönen Gruss, Mario

*


----------



## QBE84 (21. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

seit ca. 1  Monat bin ich mit diesem Bike unterwegs  , das Bild ist von Sonntag...






fährt sich sehr gut wenn auch kein Fully


----------



## Sirrah73 (21. März 2011)

Guido, 

schickes Rad . Kommst Du damit zum Gardasee ?


----------



## Geospiff (21. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> FAST  Aus der Perspektive siehts stark danach aus als hättest Du dich schon gelegt
> War ja ein echt anstrengender Tag
> 
> @Geospiff Ist das ein etrex Venture Cx oder HC?
> ...



Hallo Guido,
ist ein Venture Cx
Ich nehms als Geocacher und als Bike-Compi



Gruß
Frank


----------



## Pedal41 (21. März 2011)

tomsteg schrieb:


> Nachdem ich auf ein anständiges outdoor-Photo noch warten muss, ich aber ganz stolz drauf bin, dass ich mein Cube Stereo alleine zusammen geschraubt habe, hier ein erstes Bild aus der Schrauberecke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Respekt ! 

 Ich bin mit der Formula The One sehr zufrieden , gut dosierbar , keine Geräusche die nerven ,super Bremsleistung . 

Grüsse aus dem Schwarzwald.......


----------



## Geospiff (21. März 2011)

Route66 schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> geile Bilder hier wieder
> das GIF vom Fatz hat was
> ...



Hi Marko,
Bietigheim-Bissingen, zwischen HN + S
Die Reform hat uns ne einfache Nummer zugeteilt 
Gruß
Frank


----------



## tomsteg (21. März 2011)

@OIRAM Der Umbau hat bei mir 8 bis 9 h gedauert (über 2 Tage verteilt). Die Feinabstimmung dann noch einmal insgesamt eine knappe Stunde. Allerdings hatte ich auch gute Tipps von ein paar Kollegen vorab.


----------



## maybrik (21. März 2011)

Fahre gerne alleine, nur die Bilder sind dann immer sehr bescheiden






aber Bilder (nur noch neue Reifen und die Kefü montieren, dann past)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (21. März 2011)

Hammer geil das Fritzz....


----------



## Cortina (22. März 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> .....*aber* eine Tour mit 0 hm - das darf man erst ab Brandenburg nordwärts.... :





fatz schrieb:


> ich glaub s wird zeit dass du unters messer kommst



 Erste Anzeichen eines Entzuges, das nächste mal nehm ich die Unterführung, dann komm ich wenigstens auf 20hm.

@Joerg das könnt Dir so passen, mit dem Bike auf dem Tremalzo stiehlst Du jedem die Show 

@Frank  hab auch noch einen, der wurde ja nur ganz kurz verkauft, ein Legend Cx in gelb ohne MapSource CD und USB Kabel.

@Rest - schöne Fotos 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Neo_78 (22. März 2011)

Das Fritzz ist einfach ein herrliches Bike!!
Das neue in Orange würde mich schon taugen.
Jetzt war erstmal ein Hardtail dran und ich hoffe das es bald kommt.
 Natürlich ein Cube Reaction 
       Freu mich schon so


----------



## mi2 (22. März 2011)

Neo_78 schrieb:


> Das Fritzz ist einfach ein herrliches Bike!!
> Das neue in Orange würde mich schon taugen.
> Jetzt war erstmal ein Hardtail dran und ich hoffe das es bald kommt.
> Natürlich ein Cube Reaction
> Freu mich schon so



ht muss mir auch noch ins haus. reaction in rot weiß oder nen elite in der teamversion


----------



## Neo_78 (22. März 2011)

Das Elite ist schon eine andere Hausnummer ja. 
Das wäre schon ein Sahnestück


----------



## Dämon__ (22. März 2011)

*Heute in kurz...*




*und dann nach 15min...*




*alles wieder heil..*




*oh hier geht es nicht weiter...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (22. März 2011)

..war heute auch in kurz unterwegs ... hach - schööööööööööööööön !!!!


----------



## LittleBoomer (22. März 2011)

@neo: schnieke Bike,
Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Würfel....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Beppe (22. März 2011)

Hi,
hier mal ein Bild von meinem neuen (noch fast Serien-) RX. Habs in einem Outlet ergattert, und bin ziemlich zufrieden mit dem Rad.
Züge, Bremsleitungen werden noch gekürzt, Reverb kommt hoffentlich zum Wochenende und ein anderer Laufradsatz ist auch unterwegs.

Wie auf dem Foto schon knapp leichter als mein bisheriges 120/115mm Fully, was mich bei dem Performance-/Federwegsgewinn ganz besonders freut 






Grüsse Beppe


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. März 2011)

Schöne Bilder ... und ein  für die Touren in Kurz.

Ich habe heute auch wieder km und km abgerissen ... 500 km 10.000 hm ... mal wieder als Businesskasper nach Hamburg geflogen .

ABER .... vom Flieger aus habe ich ... Wiesbaden, den Neroberg, die Platte , den Kellerskopf, die Hohe Kanzel , Hohe Wurzel und ESCHENHAHN  gesehen. Unser gesamtes heimatliches Fahrrevier auf einem Blick  und nebenbei hab ich die Bike im Flieger geschmöckert und davon geträumt wo ich am nächsten WE fahren werde.


----------



## Rotti84 (23. März 2011)

@tomsteg

Habe die Formula the one bei mir am stereo dran und bin total begeistert...


----------



## mi2 (23. März 2011)

Nachdem der winter nun endgültig vorbei ist, und meine umbauten fertig sind,durfte "DAS Weiße" nun endlich auch mal wieder raus ausm keller.Leider nur ein hinterhoffoto aber ich wollte es vor der ersten ausfahrt unbedingt im urzustand ablichten.Für die meisten von euch dürfte das wohl "too much" sein. aber ich finds stark.Gewicht is bei 13,09 kg.Ziel war u13 was ich mit ner anderen kurbel auch noch hinbekommen werde.


----------



## Beppe (23. März 2011)

Wenn schon die Kurbelgarnitur in dem Farbeimer getunkt wurde, warum nicht auch Kette und bzw oder wenigstens auch die Kassette? 



mi2 schrieb:


> Nachdem der winter nun endgültig vorbei ist, und meine umbauten fertig sind,durfte "DAS Weiße" nun endlich auch mal wieder raus ausm keller.Leider nur ein hinterhoffoto aber ich wollte es vor der ersten ausfahrt unbedingt im urzustand ablichten.Für die meisten von euch dürfte das wohl "too much" sein. aber ich finds stark.Gewicht is bei 13,09 kg.Ziel war u13 was ich mit ner anderen kurbel auch noch hinbekommen werde.


----------



## Gummischwain (23. März 2011)

Ich find's geil!!! 

Ist mal was anderes... aber putzen will ich's nicht! ;-)


----------



## marco_m (23. März 2011)

Foto ist zwar übel aber Nightriden ist der Hammer 
Und mit dem Bike sowieso ..





Gruss Marco


----------



## fatz (23. März 2011)

mal abgesehen davon, dass mir das weiss gar nicht gefaellt, wenn man noch dazu ein stereo 
mit dt4.2 felgen und rocket rons kastrieren muss........
da kann ich ja gleich ein ht fahren. der federweg ist ja nur noch fuern a.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (23. März 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> mal abgesehen davon, dass mir das weiss gar nicht gefaellt, wenn man noch dazu ein stereo
> mit dt4.2 felgen und rocket rons kastrieren muss........
> da kann ich ja gleich ein ht fahren. der federweg ist ja nur noch fuern a.



Oh!  Stimmt. Das war mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen... die Pellen sind wat nackt/schmal! 
Ne, das ist wirklich keine artgerechte Haltung für ein Stereo. 

Die Optik gefällt mir nach wie vor...

Wie wär's mit weißen Veltec V2 und den fetten Albert musst du dir dann noch bleichen lassen...


----------



## dusi__ (23. März 2011)

oh no!

das arme zweirad


----------



## jan84 (23. März 2011)

@ das weisse da oben :
Bau die Ganganzeigen ab, die wirken unharmonisch schwarz... Finds optisch schon interessant, die Reifen kriegst (wenn überhaupt) halt nurnoch mim Hochdruckreiniger wieder so sauber.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## SRX-Prinz (23. März 2011)

Ich melde mich nach einem Viertel Jahr Zwangspause nach eine Unfall wieder zurück 
Biken ist so geil ......
Hat schon einer ein AMS 150 ???


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. März 2011)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> Ich melde mich nach einem Viertel Jahr Zwangspause nach eine Unfall wieder zurück



Welcome back 

Wer kann bei dem Wetter schon widerstehen. Am Ende hab ich Arbeit mal Arbeit sein lassen und mich auf den Bock geschwungen. Kurze, aber schöne Runde.









Mit Armlingen eigentlich schon zu warm . Und jetzt geht es gleich noch zum Spinning ....

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## kubitix (23. März 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Am Ende hab ich Arbeit mal Arbeit sein lassen und mich auf den Bock geschwungen.



Ein weise Entscheidung, für Armlinge war´s bei uns heute wirklich zu warm.

Ich hab heute eine etwas schlampige Vorbereitung am PC kompensieren müssen. Wenn man bei der Trackerstellung nicht aufpasst landet man schon mal an solchen Stellen.





Jetzt war die Entscheidung zu Treffen, 3 Kilometer zurück oder denn direkten Weg. Also auf Luftlinie 272 Meter Streckenlänge 70 HM. Ich hab mich für letzteres entschieden, da kriegt die Bezeichnung Mittelgebirge gleich ein spürbaren Charakter.


Auf dem Rückweg hab ich dann noch einen netten Trail entdeckt, irgendwie hab ich den bisher immer übersehen. Heute gibt´s nur ein Bild, morgen will ich mit WildWeibchen mal dahin, ist dann fototechnisch flexibler.


----------



## MrJerwain (23. März 2011)

http://img219.imageshack.us/i/imag0109i.jpg/



Hanzz im Glück 

Oder eher Glück durch Hanzz <3


----------



## buschhase (24. März 2011)

Ich warte dann schonmal auf Fahrberichte deinerseits


----------



## mi2 (24. März 2011)

Beppe schrieb:


> Wenn schon die Kurbelgarnitur in dem Farbeimer getunkt wurde, warum nicht auch Kette und bzw oder wenigstens auch die Kassette?



hi. ketten gibt es zwar in weiß, die sind aber nur für sigelspeed ausgelegt. mit schaltung nutzt sich die farbe zu schnell ab.kurbel ist "nur" beklebt und die Kettenblätter hab ich für nen 10er bei ebay gekauft und lakiert.Wenn es nicht geklappt hätte hätt ich halt nur 10 euro in wind geschossen.Die kassette ist ne neue XT kassette da will ich nicht mit farbe dran.Weil es eh nicht lange halten würde und weil ichs nicht schön fände.



fatz schrieb:


> mal abgesehen davon, dass mir das weiss gar nicht gefaellt, wenn man noch dazu ein stereo
> mit dt4.2 felgen und rocket rons kastrieren muss........
> da kann ich ja gleich ein ht fahren. der federweg ist ja nur noch fuern a.


 da hast du sicherlich recht!Aber den lrs hab ich günstig bei ebay bekommen (günstiger als den V2 den ich auch lange zeit im auge hatte).Die nabe ist halt besser und lässt sich umbauen.Will mir auch noch nen HT kaufen und da würden die sich sicherlich auch gut(besser) dran machen



jan84 schrieb:


> @ das weisse da oben :
> Bau die Ganganzeigen ab, die wirken unharmonisch schwarz...
> 
> grüße,
> Jan


hatt ich noch vor. wollte nur erstmal die schaltung richtig einstellen (ging im keller so schlecht).


 hier noch ne nahaufnahme der kurbel.Ist ne normale XT kurbel mit 3d folie beklebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Firstkiller (24. März 2011)

Ist für meine Kleine schon ein Action Bild.


----------



## Friecke (24. März 2011)

Also ich finde das weisse Stereo schon ganz lustig anzuschauen.
Ob das alles so sinnvoll ist, und ob die Kombination der Reifen gut 
gewählt ist, lasse ich mal dahingestellt. Ist aber auf jeden Fall mal
was anderes und, wie ich finde, hat was. 
Es muß schließlich "mi2" gefallen.

Auf dem letzten Bild hast Du allerdings eine sehr starke Kettenverschränkung.
Vorne klein und hinten klein ist nicht so günstig. Das solltest Du vermeiden.

Allseits viel Spaß mit Deinem Stereo
Friecke


----------



## Cortina (24. März 2011)

Firstkiller schrieb:


> Ist für meine Kleine schon ein Action Bild.





Wenn sie jetzt noch über dem Rost das Vorderrad anlupft


----------



## zeKai (24. März 2011)

Das weiße Rad ist ein Eisdielen Cruiser! 
Ich mag generell weiß sehr gern, aber etwas übertrieben ists schon. Das Rad muss dem gefallen der es auch bewegt und über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten. 

Damit hier nichts zu meckern gibt kleines Bild aus Bochum.


----------



## MrJerwain (24. März 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Ich warte dann schonmal auf Fahrberichte deinerseits



Muss heute leider noch solange zu Hause bleiben, bis der Paketbote kommt, weil ich noch ne Lieferung mit Fullface, Goggle und Protektoren erwarte 
Aber sobald die Lieferung da ist, oder evtl. kann ich für heute Nachmittag auch meinen kleinen Bruder als "Empfänger" einstellen, gehts los 

@mi2:
Dein Bike hat im Keller wohl nicht so viel Sonne abbekommen, richtig Albinostyle


----------



## RetroRider (24. März 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neo_78 (24. März 2011)

So erste Runde heute. Macht schon Spaß.
Der Vortrieb ist schon super allerdings habe ich Bergab mit dem Stereo mehr Spaß 





Gruß Neo


----------



## Bocacanosa (24. März 2011)

Es ist da!!! 

Na, was wird es?






Fast fertig:






Fertig:















P.S.: Kosename gesucht!!!


----------



## kubitix (24. März 2011)

Das Wetter darf die nächsten Tage, Wochen, Monate ruhig so bleiben .

Wir haben wie geplant eine Tour zur "Freiheit" gemacht, mit einem kleinen Umweg zum Kaiserturm und der Neunkirchner - Höhe.




Hallo wir sind Cubinchen und Cuberix, die zwei anderen mit dem dä..... Grinsen im Gesicht brauchen wir halt wenn wir mal von zuhause weg wollen

Schluß mit den blöden Sprüchen ihr beiden sonst werdet ihr zu Pedelec ´s umgebaut


Obwohl, dass, macht dann nur halb soviel Spaß.












WildWeibchen wird auch immer besser. Was mich im Moment aber noch stört,  die Syntace P6 läßt sich bei ihrem Stereo WLS nicht vollständig  absenken. Ich hoffe  das sich dieses Problem mit der Reverb lösen läßt.  Die Sattelstütze ist zwar schon da aber der Shim fehlt noch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## kubitix (24. März 2011)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Es ist da!!!
> P.S.: Kosename gesucht!!!



Hi Bocacanosa,

sehr schönes Bike und die Farbe ich sach nur die Farbe.

Übrigens wie wär´s mit "Dirty Harry"

Stefan


----------



## MrJerwain (24. März 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Ich warte dann schonmal auf Fahrberichte deinerseits



Sooo, ich hatte Glück, der Postbote war früh dran und hat mir als ich grade in der Küche stand das Paket gebracht, ganz zum Leidwesen der Schnitzel die dann etwas dunkler "krustiert" waren 

Daher hab ich gleich maln Freund angerufen und gegen 3 sind wir los. Zum späteren Vergleich: Er hatn älteres Ghost-Hardtail. 
Gleich aufm Hinweg zum Heimtrail fällt auf, dass die Traktion ziemlich krass ist. Fürn Laien hört sichs fast so an als hätte man nen Platten. Mit optimaler Satteleinstellung geht auch nicht so viel Energie in den Dämpfer verloren, wie man eventuell befürchten würde. Die monströse Fox-Gabel machte auf dem Hinweg so ziemlich jeden Bordstein klein. Bergauf ist natürlich klar, zieht er mich mit seinem leichten Hardtail gnadenlos weg. Gehts dann allerdings mal ziemlich rau bergab mit Wurzeln und ner Menge Unebenheiten darf ich am Ende vom Trail durchaus mal länger warten.
Ich hab für meine Körpergröße von 1,85m ein S gekauft, dem macht was die Kurvenlage und das Handling angeht keiner was vor. Die Bremsen sind auch erste Sahne und lassen sich 1a dosieren! 
Ich sags mal so, meine Beharrlichkeit hat sich ausgezahlt gemacht 
Musste im Internet mit 4-5 Wochen Versand rechnen, da hab ich lieber in der Region ein paar Händler angerufen und nach 10 oder 11 hatte es endlich auch einer EINS. Das war S und hat glücklicherweise gepasst.
Er meinte, dass er im Januar schon nachbestellen wollte, sie aber da schon ausverkauft waren... Naja, ich bin glücklich, dass ich eins hab, ich wünsch Dir auch viel Glück! 

LG


----------



## jan84 (24. März 2011)

@kubitix:
2tes und letztes deiner Bilder: Du gehst (viel) zu weit nach hinten. Gewicht nach vorne. Bringt nach kurzer Umgewöhnung Grip und Sicherheit, gerade wenns steil bergab geht. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## kubitix (24. März 2011)

Hallo Jan,

danke für den Tip, ist glaub ich ähnlich wie auf dem Möppi, da geht man auch nur im Sand soweit nach hinten um das Vorderrad zu entlasten.

Aber für ein "gutes Foto" mach ich fast alles.

Stefan


----------



## Cortina (24. März 2011)

*@WildWeibchen und kubitix schönes Wetter habt ihr da, ich drück Euch beiden die Daumen damit es so bleibt.

Ich schick euch ein wenig von unserer Sonne, kann sie zur Zeit eh nicht brauchen, liege ab morgen auf dem Sofa flach 


@mi2, ich finde das weiss hat was 

Mal sehen wie es nach einem Date mit uns aussieht 





Grüße
Guido
*


----------



## Beorn (24. März 2011)

War gestern fahren, nachdem ich einiges am Rad geändert habe, bzw. habe ändern lassen und dann wegen Familiensache eine Weile Trennung vom Bike angesagt war 

Wer findets raus was anders is?!





Tip: Es fährt sich jetzt sehr viel geiler und schneller!


----------



## kubitix (24. März 2011)

Vorbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (24. März 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Hi Bocacanosa,
> 
> sehr schönes Bike und die Farbe ich sach nur die Farbe.
> 
> ...



Frauenname fänd ich schon cooler.


Horny Helga, oder so...


----------



## JDEM (24. März 2011)

Endlich gab es nach 4 Jahren ne neue Kamera und meine Freundin durfte mal Bilder hinterm Haus machen  











Kann sich jemand denken, warum die Teile hier rumliegen?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. März 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> ...Hallo wir sind Cubinchen und Cuberix....


  Netter Versuch Kubitix & Wildweibchen 



_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Kann sich jemand denken, warum die Teile hier rumliegen?


  Das ist alles beim Sprung auf Bild 2 abgefallen 

zum Namen: "Black Thunder" - "Schwarze Witwe" - "Dark Shadow"


----------



## Beorn (24. März 2011)

Richtig! Was aussieht wie abgesägt soll ein wenig in Einklagn bringen, was dabei rauskommt, wenn man eine Gabel mit für den Rahmen übermäßiger Länge verbaut (bzw. die Gabel entsprechend abändern lässt). Reba auf 120mm ausgelassen und nach den ersten Fahrten kann ich nur sagen, dass es sich lohnt. Es lohnte sich aber auch einen Profi an die Gabel ranzulassen, was der Rock Shox Service nicht hinbekam, das hat Steffen gemacht, sie federt und hat Luft und ich fahr sie nicht in den Federweg rein wie früher.

Mal sehn, wie lang der Rahmen das mitmacht


----------



## Sirrah73 (24. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *
> Ich schick euch ein wenig von unserer Sonne, kann sie zur Zeit eh nicht brauchen, liege ab morgen auf dem Sofa flach
> *



Guido,

wir drücken die Daumen.

Joerg und Tina


----------



## darkdog (24. März 2011)

So hier mein neues Cube  noch nicht ganz fertig





AMS Super HPC 18" Gewicht Rahmen und Dämpfer lag bei 2008gr.


----------



## picard2893 (25. März 2011)

Mein Cube erst ohne weiße CUBE Aufschrift, und jetzt mit...

Ach ja, und leicht ist es immer noch, hehe...







Wie war das noch?! Geheimdienste arbeiten im Verborgenem? Und dann so eine auffällige Karre??? Na das war wohl nichts, hehe. (hab die Nummern aus rechtlichen Gründen entfernt)







In der Stadt auch mal mit Beleuchtung (Rücklicht: Cuberider II und Front 1400 Lumen P7 Strahler, aber sowohl mit Abblend- als auch Fernlicht. Der Akku für das Frontlicht ist aber noch im Rucksack, wer sich wundern sollte...)


----------



## LittleBoomer (25. März 2011)

@darkdog und piccard: very sexy, viel Spaß damit.
Wie bekommt man denn die Schrift so schön weiß ? Folie ?

@Bocacanosa: weibliche Namen ? 
Wie wärs mit SchwarzeWitwe, BlackMamba oder BlackPussy(schäm)

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## bastischaefer (25. März 2011)

So tolle Räder! Da trau ich mich mit meinem Selbstaufbau ja kaum



Schaltung: Deore 3x9
Bremse: Shimano m595 180mm VO/HI
LRS: DT Swiss x1900
Gabel: RS Tora SL
Vorbau und Lenker: Ritchey WCS wetblack
Sattelstütze: FSA SL-K Carbon
Sattel: Cucuma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (25. März 2011)

Das Wetter genutzt:

















@bastischaefer: Dein Bike sieht doch auch cool aus ! Damit hast Du bestimmt einen richtig schnellen Antritt.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## kubitix (25. März 2011)

Überdosis G´fühl
frei nach STS 

Manchesmal, da spür i,
So a zieh'n in der Brust und dann is Zeit

und heute Abend ist es wieder mal soweit.


Bilder gibt´s heute keine, 60KM 1108HM gei.... Wetter, Sirrah73 ging´s wohl ähnlich,
im Moment zieh ich mir bei nem guten "Roten" "Hier kummt die Sun" rein, hoffe Guido geht´s guat,
das leben ist schön.

PS: @bastischaefer Reaction Black Anodized ist einfach nur


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. März 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> s guat,
> das leben ist schön.



Der liegt bestimmt zugedröhnt von der Lokalen Narkose im Bett. Jedenfalls sidn wir ja heute für ihn mitgefahren.


----------



## horstling (25. März 2011)

@ Sirrah:
Wie rollt denn dein Fat Albert? Geht der auch bergauf?


----------



## Sgt.Green (25. März 2011)

Der geht auch bergauf


----------



## blutbuche (26. März 2011)

...aber net so arg leichtfüssig ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (26. März 2011)




----------



## bastischaefer (26. März 2011)

@Sirrah73:
Da ich eigentlich RR-Fahrer bin konnte ich mich mit einer anderen Sitzposition auch nicht anfreunden
Ich fahr auch meistens Waldautobahnen oder am Rheindamm entlang. Da ist die Sitzposition angemessen.


----------



## mtblukas (26. März 2011)

Endlich alles da..alles dran...alles funktoniert 





Lieblingsbild 









weißer Lenker 









Sram x9 













Alles Komplett





Und heute Mittag wird alles getestet 

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß bei euren Touren.


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. März 2011)

horstling schrieb:


> @ Sirrah:
> Wie rollt denn dein Fat Albert? Geht der auch bergauf?



Ja, der geht auch bergauf. Aber ein Rennen wirst Du damit nicht gewinnen. Ich hatte vorher Nobby Nic drauf, der ist für Waldautobahn und leichte Trails ok, aber irgendwann fand ich, dass der nicht genug Grip hat. Ausserdem hatte ich mir letztes Jahr 2 NN kaputt gefahren (Lauffläche zerschnitten an Steinen ).

Der "alberne Fette" ist da meiner Meinung nach robuster und in Kurven und Trails hat der deutlich mehr Grip. 

Nach kurzer Eingewöhnung (ja, am Anfang merkt man denhöheren Rollwiderstand) geht der aber auch gut.

@bastischaefer: Wart mal ab. Bei den ersten Trails ist der Sattel ganz schnell unten und das Grinsen  im Gesicht. Kette Rechts !

@Kubitix: Saubere Tour. Bei euch in der Gegend ist ja auch immer gut fahren.


----------



## Tintera (26. März 2011)

wo ist der Singletrail 





...aber es gibt Hoffnung...


----------



## picard2893 (26. März 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> @darkdog und piccard: very sexy, viel Spaß damit.
> Wie bekommt man denn die Schrift so schön weiß ? Folie ?
> 
> Grüße
> ...


 
Jep, CUBE Decals, oder heißt das Vinyl, egal, Aufkleber auf jeden Fall. Aber man muss da echt vorsichtig ran, ist nicht ganz leicht, die sauber aufzutragen, gibts in verschiedenen Farben, bei ebay und co.


----------



## kubitix (26. März 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


>



Hi Ostwandlager,

täusch ich mich oder ist das Zuwachs? Nee nee da hab ich mich getäuscht, fährst du ja schon länger. Also meinst du wahrscheinlich das traumhafte Wetter und die schöne Geschend.


----------



## woozy_ef (26. März 2011)

Heute war endlich der erste Ausritt mit dem neuen Acid angesagt.

Das Wetter war zwar nicht so dolle, aber was solls.





Nach Schulter OP und 2 Monaten Ruhigstellung waren die erste Trails schon sehr ungewohnt, aber ich hab ja genug Zeit mich wieder dran zu gewöhnen, das Wetter wird ja immer besser 









Was bleibt nach diesem Tag? Scheiß Wetter und brennende Oberschenkel nach den ersten 40 km nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit


----------



## Stan_Ef (26. März 2011)

woozy_ef schrieb:


> Heute war endlich der erste Ausritt mit dem neuen Acid angesagt.
> 
> Das Wetter war zwar nicht so dolle, aber was solls.



Ist das oberhalb vom Steiger?


----------



## woozy_ef (26. März 2011)

Je nachdem wie man oberhalb definiert 
Das ist direkt am Fuß vom Riechheimer Richtung Norden, also die Süd/Süd-Ost Ecke vom Steiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (26. März 2011)

Nach zwei Mal Frankenwald, soll heute mal wieder die nahe Umgebung unter die Stollen genommen werden . Erst ging es auf dem Radweg von der Süd in die Nordstadt und weiter bis nach Heinersreuth. Hinter Heinersreuth, dann in die Mainauen bei Unterbrücklein.







Wasserwerk Unterbrücklein.






Wenn es mal wieder eins, zwei Tage länger regnet, steht die Straße und eben die ganze Niederung kompl. unter Wasser .






Nach den Mainauen, schraubte ich mich wieder Meter für Meter in die Höhe - hinauf zur Hohen Theta. Auf der Theta gibt es einen der besten Biergärten hier in der Region . Gemütlich im Innenhof eines alten Bauernhofs. Und an manchen Tagen gibt es zum lecker selbst gebrauten Bier einen mega leckeren Flammkuchen  zusätzlich zu vielen leckeren Brotzeiten.












Die sog. Hohe Theta ist ein Hochplateau hinter Bayreuth. Auf den weiten Wiesen, ohne einen Baum weit und breit, war früher zu Zeiten der Weltkriege ein Start- und Landefeld. 






Wenn man sich auf der Theta dann gestärkt hat, ob flüssig oder fest , sollte man aber doch ein Flüssiges weniger nehmen , denn jetzt wartet gleich unterhalb des Biergartens ein netter Trail, der dem Markgrafen-Wanderweg in Richtung Bayreuth, über den Siegesturm folgt.












Da das Ministativ mit dabei war, mal ein paar Selbstauslöserbilder gemacht. Die Ausbeute aus zwei Versuchen mit jeweils rund 20 Bildern - tz tz tz  - wo bleiben die fotografierenden Mitfahrer ?












Ein netter Wurzel- und Sandstein-Trail und ein Bächlein - Idylle . 






Ach bei uns hinten raus, ist's eigentlich auch immer schön.






Auch wenn jetzt der Trail immer weiter hinauf, Richtung Siegesturm geht, lässt er sich doch ganz gut pedalieren. Es ist trocken und die vielen stufigen Querwurzeln lassen sich gut nehmen. Fast am Siegesturm angekommen, ein weiterer Spielplatz für Biker .






Ebenfalls eine schier unzählige Möglichkeit an Wegen, Hügeln, Sprüngen, ....







Hier geht's weiter, direkt neben dem Spielplatz. So kann man als Biker doch entscheiden, ob man auf seiner Tour eine kleine Spielsession einlegt oder doch weiter Kilometer macht .






Ich hab mich dann halt doch mal für eine paar Minuten Spaß entschieden .






Ist halt doch a guten Gefälle um Schwung zu holen.






Nach dem die Spielleidenschaft gedeckt wurde, ging es die paar letzten Meter zum Siegesturm.












Von hier hat man die Qual der Wahl, wie man weiter fahren will. Von hier bin ich gekommen.






Oder hier lang?






Oder doch hier?






Der Standardweg mit schönen kleinen Steinsprüngen?






Oder doch den schnellen Strich?






Vielleicht auch der Slalom?






Oder das Steilstück?






Blick durch die Bäume auf die Stadt.






Hab mich dann doch für die letzte Möglichkeit entschieden. ​


Die Fahrt endete aber dann erst mal hier. Irgendwie ist das Steilstück heute nicht so mein Ding. ...






Obwohl's doch eigentlich so viel Spaß macht.


















Dann um den Turm herum.
























Zum Schluss ... für was Bayreuth eigentlich weltberühmt ist ... das Festspielhaus der Richard Wagner Festspiele.







[ame="http://vimeo.com/21543788"]Markgrafenweg (Theta - Siegesturm) on Vimeo[/ame]​


----------



## Stan_Ef (26. März 2011)

woozy_ef schrieb:


> Das ist direkt am Fuß vom Riechheimer




Wie ich den hasse....


----------



## woozy_ef (26. März 2011)

Wem sagst du das, ein Kumpel hatte die Tour vorgeschlagen und ich Dummdödel hab gleich Ja gesagt, ohne zu wissen auf was ich mich einlasse...
Bei dem Knöcheltiefen Matsch bin auf dem Hinweg das Ein oder Andere Mal verzweifelt, dafür war die Abfahrt umso schöner


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. März 2011)

@Sepalot: Schöne Story  schöne Bilder


----------



## domi79 (27. März 2011)




----------



## domi79 (27. März 2011)




----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (27. März 2011)

ich hab ein paar bewegte bilder von heute mittag
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7l_0A16Z1A"]YouTube        - Taunus Trails 06[/nomedia]


----------



## Stan_Ef (27. März 2011)

woozy_ef schrieb:


> Wem sagst du das, ein Kumpel hatte die Tour vorgeschlagen und ich Dummdödel hab gleich Ja gesagt, ohne zu wissen auf was ich mich einlasse...
> Bei dem Knöcheltiefen Matsch bin auf dem Hinweg das Ein oder Andere Mal verzweifelt, dafür war die Abfahrt umso schöner



Tja, dumm gelaufen... 

Bei solchem Wetter ist die Strecke Molsdorf-drei Gleichen-Arnstadt schöner.


----------



## Cortina (27. März 2011)

* Super Fotostorry und Super Video bitte mehr davon *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (27. März 2011)

*@ sepalot

 mein Neid ist Dir sicher 

auch die Videos von neulich ... 


@ SpiritOfAmerica

klasse Video...

will mein Bike heut noch fertig bekommen und dann raus.

Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## sepalot (27. März 2011)

schön, wenns doch gefällt, dann lohnt sichs ja immer mal ab zu steigen .

Ein kurzes Video hab ich auch noch zum Beitrag (oben) hin zu gefügt, nach dem heute das Internet endlich wieder richtig funktioniert .

Vom Siegesturm aus, muss man natürlich nicht durch die Bäume schauen . Aber gestern war ich nicht oben, da man das Bike noch nicht in den kargen Büschen und Unterholz verstecken kann und so paar komische Gestalten rumgelaufen sind. Außerdem war die Weitsicht nicht so toll. Paar Bilder von 2009 - da noch ohne Cube:





Bildmitte: Festspielhaus von Hinten. 























​​


----------



## mi2 (27. März 2011)

SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> ich hab ein paar bewegte bilder von heute mittag
> YouTube        - Taunus Trails 06



schaut ganz spaßig aus


----------



## fatz (27. März 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> Vom Siegesturm aus, muss man natürlich nicht durch die Bäume schauen . Aber gestern war ich nicht oben, da man das Bike noch nicht in den kargen Büschen und Unterholz verstecken kann und so paar komische Gestalten rumgelaufen sind.


wenn ned angst hast, dass es dir einer wegtraegt: steckachsen raus, einstecken und gut is.


----------



## sepalot (27. März 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> wenn ned angst hast, dass es dir einer wegtraegt: steckachsen raus, einstecken und gut is.


 
ist eigentlich nicht verkehrt  (auto klaut auch keine so schnell, wenn ein rad fehlt ). aber das problem ist halt, dass es so viele wegmöglichkeiten da oben gibt, da wenn du in die falsche angenommene richtung läufst, hat der dieb einen zu großen vorsprung . und für so a bike ist eine steckachse eine günstige investition . 

naja, die weitsicht, war halt auch nicht gegeben gestern, wie geschrieben ...

ausreden 
ausreden 
ausreden


----------



## Tom1967 (27. März 2011)

So, jetzt endlich ich mal...

Hab gestern mein CUBE HPT ELITE 2011 beim meinem Händler in Empfang nehmen können.

Die CUBE Titanbikes führen - trotz der überschaubaren Preise und der guten Tests - eher ein Schattendasein.

Habe jedoch direkt hochwertigere Laufräder und andersfarbige Reifen aufziehen lassen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (27. März 2011)

mi2 schrieb:


> schaut ganz spaßig aus




ja war auch ganz spaßig, zumindest der 2 te anlauf, beim ersten harkts immer noch etwas


----------



## picard2893 (27. März 2011)

Tom1967 schrieb:


> So, jetzt endlich ich mal...
> 
> Hab gestern mein CUBE HPT ELITE 2011 beim meinem Händler in Empfang nehmen können.
> 
> ...


 

Also bis auf die Barends ist das Bike ja suuppergeil. Will gar nicht wissen, was es gekostet hat. Sag mal sehe ich da unten einen Chainguard bzw. einen Spanner an der Kurbel? Wofür brauchst Du den denn?


Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom letzten Ausritt auf den Petersberg im Siebengebirge... Inklusive Wildschweinsichtung... (Eine Horde Wildschweine sind im Affenzahn die Hügel rauf und runter, Wahnsinn wie schnell die waren)








Ab und zu auch mal ein wenig "unheilige" Straße... 








oben angekommen gibts erstmal ein schön kaltes Malz:








Mit voller Montur bereit für die Abfahrt...


----------



## alu-xb (27. März 2011)

Tom1967 schrieb:


> So, jetzt endlich ich mal...
> 
> Hab gestern mein CUBE HPT ELITE 2011 beim meinem Händler in Empfang nehmen können.
> 
> ...



so ein absolut schönes bike und dann diese "hörnchen"


----------



## Cortina (27. März 2011)

alu-xb schrieb:


> so ein absolut schönes bike und dann diese "hörnchen"



*Das Bike ist ein Traum  aber die Hörner...*


----------



## blutbuche (27. März 2011)

..ja , die hörnchen - und dann noch in der farbe - sind echt verschandelnd !!!!! wären sie wenigstens in einer unauffälligen farbe ... aber sonst : absolut geiles bike - wunderschön !!!
@sepalot : du bist echt der bilder gottt !!!!  schön !!!
@mtblukas : schön , dein bike , aber warum gelbliche griffe zu weissen teilen ???????
schönen sonntag noch - ich komm heut´leider nicht mehr aufs bike ... greez , kati


----------



## barbarissima (27. März 2011)

*@Sepalot*
Mensch Sebastian, was für eine Bilderflut und dazu noch das Video 

 Finde ich echt klasse, wie du dich in Zeug legst 

 

 

Und deine Gegend scheint ja richtig schön zu sein 





*@picard2893*
Die Wildschweine sind ja der Hammer 

 Das wäre mein Alptraum, im Wald mal auf solche Viecher zu treffen. Aber da hatte ich es bis jetzt Gatt sei Dank nur mit vorbei hoppelnden Häschen zu tun 





*@Tom1967*
Dein Titan Elite ist eine echte Schönheit. 
Mir persönlich gefallen die Hörnchen auch nicht so gut. Das Titan sieht so edel aus, da braucht es gar nicht mehr so viel Farbe drum herum


----------



## OIRAM (27. März 2011)

*Wie schon lang versprochen,hier die ersten Bilder nach dem upgrade. 

Gleich vorweg, es werden auch erst mal die letzten sein, da sich nach ca 20 km das U-Turn meiner Rock Shox Revelation 2010 verabschiedet hat. 

Also, ausbauen und ab zum Händler und auf unbestimmte Zeit, nicht mehr Würfeln. 

























Schöne Grüsse, Mario

*


----------



## Vincy (27. März 2011)

@OIRAM
Am besten das U-Turn gleich gegen das neuere Dual Position Air austauschen. Die Einheit kostet ca 65â¬. http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...0326ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=110327070326


----------



## mtblukas (27. März 2011)




----------



## MrJerwain (27. März 2011)

Heute mal wieder unterwegs, in Schramberg vom Wasserturm in die Talstadt! 









LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (27. März 2011)

schickes Vid, aber das Hügelchen wird doch mit der Zeit langweilig oder?

da is im Wald mehr los


----------



## Tom1967 (27. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Das Bike ist ein Traum  aber die Hörner...*



Jau, die Hörner. Die kommen noch weg (Ergon-Griffe).

Die blauen SID-Aufkleber werde ich wohl auch noch gegen silberne tauschen...


----------



## Tom1967 (27. März 2011)

picard2893 schrieb:


> Also bis auf die Barends ist das Bike ja suuppergeil. Will gar nicht wissen, was es gekostet hat. Sag mal sehe ich da unten einen Chainguard bzw. einen Spanner an der Kurbel? Wofür brauchst Du den denn?
> 
> Ja, die Barends kommen noch weg.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cortina (27. März 2011)

Tom1967 schrieb:


> Das Rad hat mich - kein Scherz - 400 Euro gekostet (und 2 Jahre Wartezeit).



*Boahhhhhhh und Du schämst Dich nicht das hier so preiszugeben 

Unabhängig davon es ist super schön und erinnert mich an mein Marin,*

nur ein ganz kleines Bild ist kein Cube 



*
An alle Bilderposter Ihr habt mein Sofa-Tag versüßt, ich Danke Euch 

Special Thanks to sepalot picard2893 OIRAM die heute alles übertroffen haben 

Morgen werden viele arbeiten da wird wohl nicht viel los sein *seufz*

Grüße
Guido*


----------



## OIRAM (27. März 2011)

*Hallo Guido

Schön das Ich/Wir Dir bei Deiner Genesung behilflich sein konnten.

Alles Gute noch für Dich...

Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## Milan0 (27. März 2011)

ich war heute auch nur eine kleine Tour unterwegs und kein Foto dabei.
Werde bei der nächsten Tour aber wieder die Kamera mitnehmen.

In letzter Zeit fahre ich mehr mit meinem neuen Projekt

(auch klein, weil kein Cube  )


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. März 2011)

Gude Zusammen,

na, da will ich doch auch mal nachlegen.

Wir waren heute mit zwei guten Bekannten im Hochtaunus (Hohemark -> Herzberg -> Feldberg -> Fuchstanz -> Altkönig -> Hohemark) unterwegs. Für uns Rheingauer hatte die Tour extrem viele Trails, zum Teil auch echte Hammer (technisch anspruchsvoll - zumindest für uns). Am Ende als Highlight kam der Viktoria-Trail mit fast 8km Länge 

Unser "Guide" Dirk:




Die kennt ihr:




Dirks Frau Regina:




Von den ganzen Trails gibt es leider kaum Fotos. Der Flow war so genial, da sind wir nicht für Foto-Sessions angehalten. Ich bitte da um Nachsicht .

Hier ist schon der Anstieg zum Altkönig.




Diesen Trail sind wir nur abgegangen. Der ist das nächste Mal dran ... ihr seht, wir haben auch coole Trails im Taunus.








Mit einem Lachen die Trails runter fegen .








Die beiden - Arbeitskollegen - kennen auch in der Woche nur ein Thema, ratet mal welches .

Ein toller Tag ist zu Ende. Jetzt merke ich aber in der Tat was ich heute geschafft habe. Ich glaube ich werde mir jetzt noch einen schönen Scotch gönnen und dann mit Sicherheit schön einschlummern (was meine bessere Hälfte schon auf dem Sofa ist ).

Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## MrJerwain (27. März 2011)

Wahnsinns-Trails habt ihr da!


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (27. März 2011)

Altkönig waren wir letztens auch mal, aber da lag noch Schnee, war noch lustiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geospiff (27. März 2011)

Hallo,
heute bei leichtem Niesel nicht allzuviel gerissen, aber wenigstens raus und ein bisschen Sauerstoff getankt bevors an die Wahlurne ging.. 

Erst mal durch die Weinberge, dann am Neckar entlang, dabei mystische Orte besucht und zuletzt die jüngste im Bunde mal auf ein (altes) 24" gesetzt um zu sehen wie das so funzt - und Respekt - sie hat's prima gemacht













Gruß


----------



## mi2 (27. März 2011)

geospiff das letzte foto is süß.merkt man richtig das es ihr spaß gemacht hat 

Da hatte ich heute mehr glück mit dem wetter. bei bestem sonnenwetter und bis zu 18°C (in der sonne) ging es heute mal zu einer größeren 50km runde. dabei sind folgende bilder rausgekommen. ACHTUNG AUF DEN BILDERN IST AUCH EIN SCOTT ZU SEHN


----------



## Geospiff (27. März 2011)

mi2 schrieb:


> geospiff das letzte foto is süß.merkt man richtig das es ihr spaß gemacht hat
> 
> Da hatte ich heute mehr glück mit dem wetter. bei bestem sonnenwetter und bis zu 18°C (in der sonne) ging es heute mal zu einer größeren 50km runde. dabei sind folgende bilder rausgekommen. ACHTUNG AUF DEN BILDERN IST AUCH EIN SCOTT ZU SEHN



@mi2
Hatte sie - und war dazu noch stolz wie Oskar 
War für mich erst mal der Test wie sie mit 24" + Schaltung klarkommt nach der obligatorischen Puky-Zeit 
Jetzt ist die Frage - holen wir nen weiteren Würfel ins Haus.....
Gruß


----------



## Heada (27. März 2011)

Wieder richtig schöne Bilder dabei...

Sag mal OIRAM wie heissen die Pedale die du fährst...    bin im Mom auf der Suche nach Schuhen und Pedalen und die sehen sehr interessant aus^^


----------



## OIRAM (28. März 2011)

*@ Heada

Das sind Crank Brothers Mallet 2 Pedalen-





hier noch mit meiner alten Kurbel...

Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## Bocacanosa (28. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...Morgen werden viele arbeiten da wird wohl nicht viel los sein *seufz*
> 
> Grüße
> Guido



Guido, wegen dieser Aussage habe ich gestern Abend keine Bilder mehr hier eingestellt.

Mein neues AMS 125 (Black Digger) auf der ersten Ausfahrt:

Ich muss sagen im Vergleich zu meiner 100 mm Dart3 macht die RS Revelation ihrem Namen alle Ehre!!! Das ist wirklich eine Offenbarung!!!

(P.S.: Bin vorher nur Stahlfedergabeln gefahren...)






























Technischer Halt:










Rock Machine






Meeting mit Stefan1 und seinem Ghost FR Northshore 800









Und Action (ohne Cube):


























Zwischenzeitlich mussten wir die Brücke fixen und somit vorm Einsturz/durchbrechen bewahren:










Hoffe, dass sind für den Anfang genug Fotos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (28. März 2011)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Guido, wegen dieser Aussage habe ich gestern Abend keine Bilder mehr hier eingestellt.
> Hoffe, dass sind für den Anfang genug Fotos...


*
FOTOSDANKEFOTOSDANKE

Heute morgen musste ich was gegen die Schmerzen nehmen  was es auch war, ES WIRKT 

Ist doch praktisch wenn man als bessere Hälfte ne Krankenschwester hat  
Da gibt Sachen, Ihr glaubt es nicht ​*


----------



## navpp (28. März 2011)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


>



Englisch, dezent gedrückt und Knie ausgefahren. Edler Landstraßenstil. Fährt der Reiter sonst motorisiert?


----------



## mtblukas (28. März 2011)

SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> schickes Vid, aber das Hügelchen wird doch mit der Zeit langweilig oder?
> 
> da is im Wald mehr los



meinst du mich?

Ja normal fahren auch wir immer Trails und so aber gestern haben wir halt mal ein Video in der Stadt gemacht.


----------



## Friecke (28. März 2011)

Hallöle,
ich hab auch mal wieder ne Runde im Bergischen gedreht und dabei
einen entzückenden Waldsee gefunden. Wenn es noch etwas wärmer
wird, kann man dort einen Badestop einlegen 





Ich hoffe das bald im Wald wieder aufgeräumt wird, denn sonst wird
es schwierig die Wege zu finden 





Wünsche allen viel Spaß und unfallfreise Radeln,
Friecke


----------



## dusi__ (28. März 2011)

warum ist denn die sattelspitze so eingebogen? 

sieht aus wie Gonzo 

was ist denn das für eine bremsscheibe am vorderrad? 210mm ? oder täuscht der schein?


----------



## Friecke (28. März 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> warum ist denn die sattelspitze so eingebogen?
> 
> sieht aus wie Gonzo
> 
> was ist denn das für eine bremsscheibe am vorderrad? 210mm ? oder täuscht der schein?


 
Der "Gonzo" ist ein Selle SMP. Der gefällt meinem Brat-ar*** recht gut.
Der Name paßt aber gut, den werde ich beibehalten 
Die Scheibe sieht auf dem Bild wirklich sehr groß aus. Ist ne 203er Shimano Scheibe.

Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## jan84 (28. März 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


>



Und als nächstes wird Bremsen geübt. In der Abfahrt von dem Hügel anhalten, wieder anfahren, anhalten und rausfahren. Genauso in Treppen . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. März 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Und als nächstes wird Bremsen geübt. In der Abfahrt von dem Hügel anhalten, wieder anfahren, anhalten und rausfahren. Genauso in Treppen . grüße, Jan


 Die beiden "Fußgänger" haben ja sicher in natura noch blöder geschaut.... Ihr macht aber auch Sachen....in den Gassen kann man nur hoffen, dass die Haustüren nach innen auf gehen..
Die Idee zum "spielen" ist  - gutes "Fahrsicherheitstraining" innerhalb geschlossener Ortschaften......wenn die Berge weit weg sind.


----------



## mtblukas (28. März 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Und als nächstes wird Bremsen geübt....
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Nö, macht doch Spaß  

Die Berge sind eigentlich nicht sooo weit weg...


----------



## jan84 (28. März 2011)

Ich meinte nichtmal das blockierte HR (muss aber auch nicht sein). Ich meine wirklich das Anhalten in der Abfahrt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (28. März 2011)

??? MAch das mal da kommst du nicht mal hoch wenn du von unten Anlauf nimmst so steil ist des.

Lg Lukas


----------



## fleckmorry (28. März 2011)

So, habe heute mal eine schöne Runde gedreht mit meinem neu überarbeiteten Würfel ;-) hier ein paar Bilder.


----------



## mtblukas (28. März 2011)

Ich seh nur EIN RIESIGEß Bild...


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. März 2011)

Gott sei Dank habe ich eine 258 Meter  Großleinwand ... sonst wär das Bild zu groß


----------



## fleckmorry (28. März 2011)

Jetzt hats geklappt es ist nicht mehr rießengroß


----------



## jan84 (28. März 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> ??? MAch das mal da kommst du nicht mal hoch wenn du von unten Anlauf nimmst so steil ist des.
> 
> Lg Lukas



Mit bisschen Übung geht das... Man kann in WESENTLICH steileren Sachen anhalten als man (mit Schwung) hochfahren kann...


grüße,
Jan


----------



## mtblukas (28. März 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Mit bisschen Übung geht das... Man kann in WESENTLICH steileren Sachen anhalten als man (mit Schwung) hochfahren kann...
> 
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Ja anhalten kann man aber dann umdrehen und hochfahren?


----------



## mtblukas (28. März 2011)

aso..jetzt weiß ich was du meinst..haben wir auch schon gemacht..müssen aber noch üben.


----------



## jan84 (28. März 2011)

Hochfahren meine ich nicht, nur ne zeit lang balancierend im hang stehen bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (28. März 2011)

fleckmorry schrieb:


> Jetzt hats geklappt es ist nicht mehr rießengroß


 Ein sehr schönes AMS125


----------



## unocz (28. März 2011)

ich liebe das cube titan!!!!

*weiß jemand wo man den rahmen einzeln kriegt ?*


----------



## fleckmorry (28. März 2011)

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...n=idealo/Cube Frameset Elite HPT 2011 - titan

hier bitte


----------



## unocz (28. März 2011)

danke


----------



## DaKe (29. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen

da ich am We leider nicht biken konnte ( konnte nicht sitzen !!) und eure schönen Bilder mir an gesehen habe und dann doch leicht neidisch wurde ging es heute bei mir wieder (muste !!) Wir haben eine kleine Tour am Rothaarsteig gemacht 

Hier ein paar Bilder ! das Wetter war herrlich 




meine bessere Hälfte












Kaffeepause




höchste Stelle vom Langenberg(NRW)




ein geheim Tipp ! 




folgt man dem Schild ,kommt man zu dieser bank und hat diesen Ausblick 




dieses Panorama wir ein da gezeigt !

So ich hoffe es hat euch ein bißchen gefallen 

Gruß

DaKe


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. März 2011)

DaKe schrieb:


> So ich hoffe es hat euch ein bißchen gefallen Gruß DaKe


Nö, es hat kein bißchen gefallen  Es hat richtig gefallen 
Am WE soll ja endlich der Vorsommer kommen - dann geht es ab!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (29. März 2011)

Schön, dann kann man wohl auch bald bei euch oben wieder fahren 

Auf dem letzten Bild sieht die Bruchhauser Steine bzw. davon den Feldstein oder?


----------



## DaKe (29. März 2011)

Hallo

Eigendlich ist alles wieder frei ! Nein das sind nicht die Steine ? Wir waren auf der Seite wo die Steine sind ? das könnte der Strückerstein von Assinghausen sein , der nach Kyrill neu endeckt wurde ! kann man auch mal hin fahren !

Stop Du hast Recht mit den Steinen !!!! peinlich !!

Gruß

DaKe


----------



## kubitix (29. März 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Am WE soll ja endlich der Vorsommer kommen - dann geht es ab!!!



Bei uns is es schon soweit, der sichtbare Beweis WildWeibchen hat auf kurze Hose umgestellt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Nach einer kleinen Runde bei bestem Wetter




hab ich mir heute zur Belohnung mal eine hessische Spezialität gegönnt, en schene Kochkäs mit Musik.



Gut die Kombination mit Cappucino ist jetzt nicht so Orschinal, schee war´s trotzdem.


----------



## fatz (29. März 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Bei uns is es schon soweit, der sichtbare Beweis WildWeibchen hat auf kurze Hose umgestellt



uuuh! da hat aber jemand gerade das schauen vergessen 

und schraub ihr mal die bremshebel weiter nach innen, dann muss sie nimmer mit dem 
mittelfinger bremsen. evtl. schalthebel und bremse tauschen. wenn sie den zeigefinger
vorstreckt, muss der in die biegung des bremshebels greifen. bei deinem maedel ist er
gut 3cm weiter innen.


----------



## LittleBoomer (29. März 2011)

Also ich bremse auch immer mit MIttel-und Ringfinger. Den Zeigefinger brauche ich für meine Gripshift...

Wir haben hier schon seit zwei Wochen Sommer.
Letztes WoEnde habe ich 200km zusammenbekommen. Einer meiner 'Dauer-' und 'immer-wieder'-Ziele: Moosbronn. 
Die Mädels werden noch den Mooshof kennen ? Die Soap hieß glaube ich Fest im Sattel und wurde in der ARD gesendet. Tja, die wurde hier gedreht. Ich ziehe das Naturfreundehaus links aussen auf dem Bild vor. Manchmal starte ich auch von der Rampe rechts oben. Aber ich habe keinen eigenen Schirm und muß mir einen leihen...







http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/864377



Irgendwie vergesse ich immer das fotografieren, daher leider nur die zwei hier.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## dusi__ (29. März 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Also ich bremse auch immer mit MIttel-und Ringfinger. Den Zeigefinger brauche ich für meine Gripshift...
> 
> [/FONT]



du schaltest beim bremsen?


----------



## kubitix (29. März 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> wenn sie den zeigefinger
> vorstreckt, muss der in die biegung des bremshebels greifen. bei deinem maedel ist er
> gut 3cm weiter innen.



oder die Hand die 3cm nach aussen nehmen? und damit die Lenkerbreite ausnutzen. Eventuell muß ich aber auch den Lenker kürzen und die Bremshebel wie du vorgeschlagen hast nach innen setzen. Das muß sie glaube ich aber erst noch für sich herausfinden. Auf jedenfall muß man da noch drüber nachdenken und da ist so ein Denkanstoß sicher wichtig und richtig. Deshalb Dankschön

Stefan


----------



## LittleBoomer (29. März 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> du schaltest beim bremsen?



ja, manchmal schon. Zeit ist Geld. Dann kann ich nach dem Bremsen schon im leichteren Gang lostreten.


----------



## JDEM (29. März 2011)

@DaKe: Hehe, der Strücker Stein ist ein wenig kleiner  aber das schau ich mal Gelegenheit auch vorbei, also danke für den indirekten Tipp!


----------



## fatz (30. März 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> oder die Hand die 3cm nach aussen nehmen?


das war schon mit dabei. dann greift sie mit dem zeigefinger dahin, wo sie auf
dem foto den mittelfinger hat, was immer noch zu weit innen am bremsgriff ist.



> Auf jedenfall muß man da noch drüber nachdenken und da ist so ein Denkanstoß sicher wichtig und richtig.


probier's mal aus. das ist an fast keinem rad richtig eingestellt, weil sich die 
haendler da alle drum druecken. da koennt ich mich jedesmal furchtbar 
aufregen. macht einen riesenunterschied im handling.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (30. März 2011)

Kann das von Fatz gesagte nur nochmal betonen. Ein Finger reicht, alles andere ist ausschließlich Kopf-/Gewöhnungssache. Ich kenne niemanden der nach 3-4 Touren mit Bremshebeln innen und Einfingerbremsen wieder mehr finger wollte. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## JDEM (30. März 2011)

Ist mir ebenfalls schon öfter beim Händler aufgefallen, da stehen zig Räder im Laden und der Bremshebel ist direkt neben Griffen montiert. Ist ne Arbeit von 1min und wurde sogar schon öfter in der Bike publiziert, sollte daher ja bekannt sein. Sollte man beim Kauf auch direkt drauf hinweisen.
Verhindert übrigens auch gut das Abknicken der Handgelenke


----------



## kubitix (30. März 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Kann das von Fatz gesagte nur nochmal betonen. Ein Finger reicht, alles andere ist ausschließlich Kopf-/Gewöhnungssache. Ich kenne niemanden der nach 3-4 Touren mit Bremshebeln innen und Einfingerbremsen wieder mehr finger wollte.
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



OK, OK, überzeugt sie möchte es ausprobieren, ich weiß nur noch nicht wie ich die Finger so schnell ab und vor allem wieder dran kriegen soll. Muß ich mal mit Guido reden da ist glaube ich eine Fachfrau in Reichweite.


Edit: Für ab hab ich ne Lösung


----------



## Bocacanosa (30. März 2011)

Ich war auch am überlegen, ob ich die Bremsehebel nach innen setze. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das so mit Shifter (SLX mit Anzeige) und Remote-Lockout hin haut.

Hat mal jemand ein Foto von so einer oder so einer ähnlichen Kombi??


----------



## Cortina (30. März 2011)

*Jetzt aber 

 in den Cube Talk um über die Bremshebel Verschiebung weiterzudiskutieren...*


----------



## Sirrah73 (30. März 2011)

Hö' ma', nich' dat dat ganze Bilderkrams hier mit de' Bremsdiskussion ausgebremst wird, nich ?

Edit: Tja Guido, zwei Doofe - ein Gedanke


----------



## OIRAM (30. März 2011)

*@ Bocacanosa

Hier an meinem Bike kannst Du sehen, wie´s aussieht, wenn der Shifter außen liegt, ohne Ganganzeiger.

Beim XT Shifter ist von innen im Ganganzeiger, je eine Abdeckkappe eingeklickt.

Brauchst nur ja zwei Kreuzschlitzschräubchen rauszudrehen und guckst mal drunter.





Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2011)

neue Bremse, fand das grün so schön


----------



## barbarissima (30. März 2011)

*@OIRAM*
Die Veltec V2 sind immer wieder hübsch an zu sehen 


*@Mzaskar*
Coole Bremse  Bin schon gespannt auf deinen Bericht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (30. März 2011)

Jetzt noch den Adapter schwarz und die Felgendecals runter


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2011)

Leider keine schwarzen Adapter gefunden, naja irgendwann läuft mir einer über den Weg 

Die Decals bleiben , mir gefallen diese "nackten" Felgen nicht


----------



## Landus (30. März 2011)

So, hab mich gestern mal wieder etwas durchs Fichtelgebirge gequält
Sorry, für die schlechte Handy-Qualität, aber meine Kamera ist hinüber...

Ein neue entdeckter Trail...




Wo ein wille ist, ist auch ein Fritzz




Aber diese Aussicht war die Quälerei wert  Links hinten der Ochsenkopf und rechts der Schneeberg.




Vor der Abfahrt gabs natürlich ne kleine Stärkung (in flüssiger Form)


----------



## ToyDoll (30. März 2011)

Wo ist das genau? Is das der Püttnerfelstrail?


----------



## gerrit981 (30. März 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute mal mit der alten Keule.





Da weiss man eine Elixir zu schätzen, bei der Hayes nine bekommt man Unterarme wie Ofenrohre.

Gruss
Gerrit


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. März 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Ist mir ebenfalls schon öfter beim Händler aufgefallen, da stehen zig Räder im Laden und der Bremshebel ist direkt neben Griffen montiert. Ist ne Arbeit von 1min und wurde sogar schon öfter in der Bike publiziert, sollte daher ja bekannt sein. Sollte man beim Kauf auch direkt drauf hinweisen.



wollte dazu erwähnen, dass es oft, oder zumindest bei uns der fall ist, dass dieräder im serienzustand (was die cockpiteinrichtung angeht) ausgestellt wird. Wenn ein rad verkauft wurde wird ein set up (erklären, dämpfer, gabel, rad (also sitzposition, etc.) abstimmen, etc.) gemacht, was ebenfalls die einstellung der am lenker montierten elemente umfasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landus (30. März 2011)

@ Toy Doll: Jap, das ist der Püttnersfelsen, Der Trail fängt am Forsthaus in Marktredwitz an und geht hoch bis zum Kösseinehaus.


----------



## JDEM (30. März 2011)

@Andi: Super, so sollte das sein. Sich halt mal ne Viertel Stunde nach dem Verkauf Zeit nehmen und den Kunden alles ausführlich erklären und einstellen.


----------



## MrJerwain (30. März 2011)

So wars bei mir!
Verkäufer hat mir eh schon ziemlich viel gratis gegeben und viel Rabatt gegeben, da hab ich ziemlich geguckt. Er hatte im Vorhinen Schritthöhe, Gewicht etc. nachgefragt und als ich gekommen bin war so gut wie alles eingestellt, einige Sachen noch nachgestellt, mir jede Frage beantwortet und Tips gegeben, und dann ab die Post.
Ich sag mal, ich brauch zu ihm ugf. ne halbe bis dreiviertel Stunde mitm Auto, aber das isses mir alle Mal wert. Son Service hab ich bisher noch in KEINEM Laden überhaupt gesehen!


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. März 2011)

so solls sein! btw...wenn wir bei tips und bremshebeln sind. bremshebel immer nur so fest anziehen, dass ihr ihn mit kraft noch verdrehen könnt. sinn: bei sturz bleibt der hebel heil


----------



## fatz (31. März 2011)

@andi:
dann gehoert dein laden zu den 20% die's machen. aber schau dir mal die raeder vor einer alm
deiner wahl an. an 8 von 10 sind die bremshebel definitiv so wie sie der hersteller angeschraubt 
hat und nie auf den benutzer eingestellt worden.

so und jetzt wirklich genug bremsen.....


----------



## LittleBoomer (31. März 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> neue Bremse, fand das grün so schön



Was ist es denn für eine ? Ist denn die Scheibe richtig rum montiert ?

Wie und wo hast Du die Bremshebel montiert ?







Die letzte Frage ist natürlich ein Späßchen 

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## zeKai (31. März 2011)

Die Bremsscheibe ist vollkommen richtig.  
Was mich an den hope bremsen etwas stört ist dieser megabreite Griffhebel. Habe den fast 7cm vom griff entfernt und immer noch genug platz um mit 2fingern zu bremsen.. was im Normalfall nicht nötig ist, außer der Finger wird mal müde! Dafür isses aber ne schmucke bremse mit genügend kraft und einer sehr guten dosierbarkeit.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (31. März 2011)

Jetzt ist es aber genug....nur weil Beuze die Lage in Libyen nicht gleich in den Griff bekommt.....müsst Ihr das hier nicht so ausnutzen. Längere Diskussionen ab in den Cube Talk - Bilder nach hier...
*Die Felder werden wieder Grün.....alle Wege wieder befahrbar...*



*Ja es wird wohl endlich Frühling! *



Zwar hatte es heute früh immer noch "nur" 8 Grad - aber bei Heimkehr waren es schon 12° ...... und am Wochenende


----------



## blutbuche (31. März 2011)

..... viell. mag mal ein "netter würfler" ein grosses bild draus machen ...   greez , k. p.s. am samstag soll`s hier 25 !!! grad werden !!!!!


----------



## ToyDoll (31. März 2011)

bitteschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nen (31. März 2011)

Bei uns nur 24 Grad 
















 (zu früh ausgeklickt )


----------



## kubitix (31. März 2011)

nen schrieb:


> Bei uns nur 24 Grad



heul net, sonst mußte herkommen und mit mir biken. 24°C da träum ich von, heute war mal wieder Schittwettertour angesagt.





Hat aber auch sein gutes, am Kaiserturm hab ich dann mal meine "ichbinnichtzuübersehen" Uniform angelegt. Spuri glaubt wahrscheinlich schon ich hätte nur rot/schwarze Klamotten.





Stefan


----------



## Deleted 174217 (31. März 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> ...Spuri glaubt wahrscheinlich schon ich hätte nur rot/schwarze Klamotten


 Wer ist denn der Biker da in Gelb?  Aber am Kragen erahnt man gerade noch die Capt. Kubitix Uniform 
 Für Eure Bilder....trotz schlechtem / oder wegem gutem Wetter...


----------



## Cortina (31. März 2011)

@nen eines Tages werde ich mit dem Bike nach Innsbruck kommen und Dich nerven  so oft wie ich da vorbei fahre 


@kubitix wo ist WildWeibchen


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (31. März 2011)

Soooo, das AMS meiner Liebsten hat nun endlich das Weihnachtsgeschenk montiert bekommen, nämlich den neuen LRS....


----------



## WildWeibchen (31. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> @kubitix wo ist WildWeibchen







Hallo Guido,

da bin ich.........

guck dir nur mal das Foto an, das ist der kleine Unterschied.

WildSusanneWeibchen


----------



## Dämon__ (31. März 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> heul net, sonst mußte herkommen und mit mir biken. 24°C da träum ich von, heute war mal wieder Schittwettertour angesagt.



Sieht aber geil aus, hat was Mystisches.
Bei uns hat es heute auch nur gesifft aber Morgen soll es trocken werden.


----------



## Cortina (31. März 2011)

WildWeibchen schrieb:


> Hallo Guido,
> 
> da bin ich.........
> 
> ...



@kubitix irgendwie machst Du was falsch 


...und Du liebe Susanne...pssst...ihr müsst trainieren...relaxen gibts später


----------



## kubitix (31. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...und Du liebe Susanne...pssst...ihr müsst trainieren...relaxen gibts später



Leihgabe von Spuri





genau Guido, gib´s ihr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (31. März 2011)

sch...eibenkleister, ich kann doch nicht lachen


----------



## blutbuche (31. März 2011)

@toydoll : vielen dank !! @kubitix : sehr schönes bild aus dem "druidenwald"  wo is´das denn ?? lg , k.


----------



## mi2 (31. März 2011)

@Cube_Airmatic sehr schickes ams. nur von der optik her sehr klein ( bestimmt nen 16zoller) das gefällt mir nicht so. aber sonst geil


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2011)

jemand Interesse?£


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (1. April 2011)

mi2 schrieb:


> @Cube_Airmatic sehr schickes ams. nur von der optik her sehr klein ( bestimmt nen 16zoller) das gefällt mir nicht so. aber sonst geil



Tja, meine Freundin ist halt nicht größer und der Rahmen passt ihr ideal!  
Und stimmt, es ist ein 16er...


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (1. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> jemand Interesse?£



Was kommt als nächstes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (1. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> jemand Interesse?£


 
Ich nehme die Kurbel


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2011)

Das





ist aber schon da


----------



## Cortina (1. April 2011)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Soooo, das AMS meiner Liebsten hat nun endlich das Weihnachtsgeschenk montiert bekommen, nämlich den neuen LRS....



 Schönes Bike muss nur  weil meine bessere Hälfte auch mit der Deuter Blume am Lenker rumfährt 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## fatz (1. April 2011)

@mzaskar
wie bist denn mit den reifen zufrieden? hab mir grad einen fuer vorn gekauft,
aber noch nicht aufgezogen.


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2011)

Einen Platten auf weichem Waldboden auf der Minusseite, guter Grip auf heimischem Terrain auf der Habenseite  Immo finde ich ihn besser als den FA


----------



## buttzl (1. April 2011)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Ich war auch am überlegen, ob ich die Bremsehebel nach innen setze. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das so mit Shifter (SLX mit Anzeige) und Remote-Lockout hin haut.
> 
> Hat mal jemand ein Foto von so einer oder so einer ähnlichen Kombi??


 
hier ist mein Zeigefinger genau auf dem Knick.
man kann noch die Anzeige der Schalthebel abbauen um die Hebel weiter innen zu setzen.


----------



## fatz (1. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Immo finde ich ihn besser als den FA


das ist nicht so schwer. ich fahr grad vorn eine matschige marie. hat ordentlich 
gripp rollt aber nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## Dämon__ (1. April 2011)

Ihr fahrt mit den Dingern aber keine Touren oder doch?


----------



## ToyDoll (1. April 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> das ist nicht so schwer. ich fahr grad vorn eine matschige marie. hat ordentlich
> gripp rollt aber nicht wirklich gut.



da is was dran, mit den marys fühlt sich des radl bergauf gleich 10kg schwerer an..


----------



## blutbuche (1. April 2011)

@zaskar : das nico is fein  aber ums frizz isses schade - magst es nicht behalten - wir wissen ja : der trend geht zur rudelhaltung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (1. April 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Ihr fahrt mit den Dingern aber keine Touren oder doch?



aeh??? was sonst? ich tret den bock auch so mal ueber 2000hm. das geht schon. 
ich hab nur keine lust mich auf die nase zu legen, nur weil ich vorn irgendsoeinen kompromissreifen wie den FA fahr.


@toydoll:
rauf waer ned das problem. radweg bei anfahrt schon eher.


----------



## ToyDoll (1. April 2011)

klingt aufn Teer wie n Traktor


----------



## Dämon__ (1. April 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> aeh??? was sonst? ich tret den bock auch so mal ueber 2000hm. das geht schon.
> ich hab nur keine lust mich auf die nase zu legen, nur weil ich vorn irgendsoeinen kompromissreifen wie den FA fahr.



deine Beine hätte ich gerne


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. April 2011)

Na jungs, gibt aber definitiv schlimmeres! die mary is noich recht zahm was den rollwiderstand angeht 8für die klasse!)! schlimm wirds dann bei extra weichen 1,2kg reifen alá minion - am besten aufm hinterrad 
Aber zwischen mary und FA am Hinterrad (!) merkt man schon seehr deutlich einen utnerschied, stimmt schon. vorne find ich ists echt oke. (da geht auch der minion auf wie den von fatz angesprochenen ü 2000hm touren einigermaßen guad!..)


----------



## blutbuche (1. April 2011)

...wohl dem , der muskel-wädchen hat ...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. April 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Leihgabe von Spuri


  Ich bräuchte die mal eben wieder zurück - der Bilderanteil ist unter dem durchschnittlichen Niveau ...

Das Wasser ist endgültig gewichen - und somit manche Nebenstrecke entlang der Oder wieder befahrbar...



So könnte ein Ostergeschenk aussehen... Nur die Eier in Relation zum Strauch wären dann wohl Riesig - also ich will die nicht anhängen..



Frage: Wo ist die Ente?



Zu schwer? Noch eine Hilfe! 




17° heute - nur sehr windig....aber das ist bei den Temperaturen fast schon nebensächlich....bekommt man auch "stramme Wadeln"


----------



## Plueschbox (1. April 2011)

Neuer Rahmen und Gabel 
Die Gabel wird noch "umgebaut" auf 100mm hat jetzt 120mm


----------



## unocz (1. April 2011)

Plueschbox schrieb:


> Neuer Rahmen und Gabel
> Die Gabel wird noch "umgebaut" auf 100mm hat jetzt 120mm



sehr schick, wo hast du den denn gekauft und was hast du bezahlt?


----------



## Plueschbox (1. April 2011)

Habe den Rahmen für kleines Geld gekauft.
Ist gebraucht gewesen aber kaum gefahren.
War von einem Freund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Airmatic (1. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Schönes Bike muss nur  weil meine bessere Hälfte auch mit der Deuter Blume am Lenker rumfährt
> 
> Grüße
> Guido



Sogar ich hab auch eine am Lenker!!!  Servuuus, trink ma an Prosecco....???


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (1. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das
> 
> ist aber schon da




Tja, Zaski........ nun hast du aber in diesem Fred hier nichts mehr verloren, also troll dich, du Fahnenflüchtiger......


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (1. April 2011)

Plueschbox schrieb:


> Habe den Rahmen für kleines Geld gekauft.
> Ist gebraucht gewesen aber kaum gefahren.
> War von einem Freund.



Sagt einer der Bike-Discount arbeitet, oder?  Wann kommt meine Reverb?


----------



## fatz (1. April 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> deine Beine hätte ich gerne


danke. aber so wild ist das nun auch wieder nicht.


spurhalter schrieb:


> Das Wasser ist endgültig gewichen - und somit manche Nebenstrecke entlang der Oder wieder befahrbar...


beim spuri geht das wasser weg und hier schmilzt der schnee auch


----------



## Plueschbox (1. April 2011)

Ja ich arbeite da, aber den Rahmen habe ich nicht bei uns gekauft.
Wie kommst du darauf eig?
Manchmal kann man auch so sparen.


----------



## kubitix (1. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @kubitix : sehr schönes bild aus dem "druidenwald"  wo is´das denn ?? lg , k.



hallo kati,

Wir waren heute Mittag bein heinbeick, da war 1.April Rauswurfverkauf
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





deshalb spät kommt er, aber er kommt. Die Antwort lautet "Kaiserturm / Neunkirchner Höhe".

liGrü
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (1. April 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> hallo kati,
> 
> Wir waren heute Mittag bein heinbeick, da war 1.April Rauswurfverkauf
> 
> ...



haha, Du auch. Wir auch ... haben schöne Sachen bekommen zu 50% reduzierten Preisen


----------



## kubitix (1. April 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> haha, Du auch. Wir auch ... haben schöne Sachen bekommen zu 50% reduzierten Preisen



Ich zähl´s jetzt nicht auf, wir waren die mit der großen Tüte. Wart ihr nicht die bei denen der Sattelschlepper angerollt ist.

@spuri: nicht aufregen, wir machen das nur weil beuze sich nicht meldet, also reine Provokation, ist nix persönliches.


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. April 2011)

Ja. Wir waren die mit dem Sattelschlepper. Du müsstest uns eigentlich gesehen haben ...


----------



## kubitix (1. April 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ja. Wir waren die mit dem Sattelschlepper. Du müsstest uns eigentlich gesehen haben ...


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (2. April 2011)

Plueschbox schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf eig?



Na ja, wenn ich die ganzen Bike Discount Kartons rumfliegen sehe, liegt die Vermutung halt nahe......


----------



## blutbuche (2. April 2011)

kubitix und sirrah : ...wir sind auch grad auf dem weg dahin ...!!!!einen mavic crossline für´n frosch holen - natürlich nicht reduziert ..grummel - und bei den klamotten gucken .. nur gucken ..(nachher zeig ich , was gucken heisst ...)  bis später ..K   p.s. das bild mit dem esel is eher erbarmungswürdig , als witzig - also - meine meinung ...


----------



## MCTryal (2. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> p.s. das bild mit dem esel is eher erbarmungswürdig , als witzig - also - meine meinung ...



So siehts aus  kann einem nur leid tun...


----------



## nen (2. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> @nen eines Tages werde ich mit dem Bike nach Innsbruck kommen und Dich nerven  so oft wie ich da vorbei fahre


 Ah Hilfe, Cortina droht mir 
edit: btw gute und schnelle Genesung!

Perfekt, der Wetterbericht hatte recht mit den 24 Grad. Das Bike & Hike Ziel für den Sommer schon in Sicht.




















retour auf schönem Trail















So, ich hoffe das waren nicht zu viele Fotos. Für mich war es eine schöne erste ausgedehntere Tour 2011 

Grüße nen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. April 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> @spuri: nicht aufregen, wir machen das nur weil beuze sich nicht meldet, also reine Provokation, ist nix persönliches.


Ich nehm´s nicht persönlich.....ist nur, weil, ähmm, naja ich kriege von Beuze dann die Hosen über die Ohren gezogen.....wenn er mal wieder das ist... 
Aber vielleicht geht Eure Taktik ja auf....



blutbuche schrieb:


> das bild mit dem esel is eher erbarmungswürdig , als witzig - also - meine meinung ...


Humor ist wenn man trotzdem (leise) lacht...
Sirrah 

Gleich geht es zu einer Feier - also war vorher noch "Hausrunde" angesagt. 2 Dinge waren dabei nicht so top......Wetter war grauer als vorhergesagt & im Hinterrad hat sich ein Schalg, nee Schlag eingenistet, welcher den Mantel schon leicht am Neoprenschutz der Kettenstrebe schleifen lässt. 
Das Wetter wird schon werden, der Rest ist dann wohl Arbeit für Montag!


----------



## Cortina (2. April 2011)

FOTOS  FOTOS  

Danke nen und Spuri...und ich dache schon ich seh heut außer der Decke über dem Sofa nix mehr anderes...meine F5 Taste ist schon ganz abgenutzt 

FOTOS  FOTOS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st-bike (2. April 2011)

Damit Cortinas F5-Taste nicht irgendwann den Geist aufgibt:




















































Noch ist der Schnee nicht überall weg, aber das wird. Mal sehen, was morgen kommt.


----------



## Cortina (2. April 2011)

Supi danke

Auf dem letzten Bild, verrätst Du uns wo das ist?

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Jason86 (2. April 2011)

@ st-bike

ist das im allgäu? tannheimertal?

übrigens, SUPER BILDER  !!!!!


----------



## blutbuche (2. April 2011)

super bilder , find´ich auch !!!
 beim heibeik nix ausser dem vr gekauft - ach doch - ´n paar handschuhe - schnäppchen gabs keine mehr ...;(
@spuri : .. bei tieren hört mein humor auf ....!!!!
lg , kati


----------



## Cortina (2. April 2011)

Jason86 schrieb:


> @ st-bike
> 
> ist das im allgäu? tannheimertal?
> 
> übrigens, SUPER BILDER  !!!!!



 Daran hatte ich auch gedacht, kam mir vom Fliegen am Neunerköpfle irgendwie bekannt vor.


----------



## fatz (2. April 2011)

Jason86 schrieb:


> @ st-bike
> 
> ist das im allgäu? tannheimertal?



nix allgaeu. da ist der wendelstein drauf. bayrischzell, elendssattel und der schliersee war auch dabei.


----------



## st-bike (2. April 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> nix allgaeu. da ist der wendelstein drauf. bayrischzell, elendssattel und der schliersee war auch dabei.



Das gibt keine 100 Punkte, denn das war der Tegernsee. Sonst alles richtig.


----------



## Cortina (2. April 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> wendelstein


Wusste doch dass ich den kenne und da war sie wieder meine Steineallergie


----------



## fatz (2. April 2011)

st-bike schrieb:


> Das gibt keine 100 Punkte, denn das war der Tegernsee. Sonst alles richtig.



oh! dann warst aber gut weit unterwegs heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st-bike (2. April 2011)

Mit Anfahrt zur BOB und Rückweg nach Hause 65km und 850hm, also nicht zu viel. War ja auch bis zur Valepp Asphalt (schäm).

Kleiner Nachtrag: In der BOB waren heute morgen 5 Bikes - 1 x Haibike und 4 x Cube und nein das war keine Gruppe, sondern Einzeltäter.


----------



## fatz (2. April 2011)

ah! ok. ich haett gemeint, du bist eine runde gefahren. dann waer's weit geworden


----------



## chvomh (2. April 2011)

wie kann ich mein bild in groß hochladen!?
ich weis die frage nervt sicher 
danke schonmal


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (2. April 2011)

wir waren heute am Altkönig fahren nachdem wir hochgestrampelt sind gabs erstmal ne Chillout Pause


----------



## kubitix (2. April 2011)

So, je später der Abend, desto schöner der Tag!

Wir waren heute 7 Stunden unterwegs, ok reine Fahrzeit 3 Stunden. Was für´n Wetter, was für´n Tag. Der Streifenhörnchenlook stellt sich auch schon wieder ein.

Nach Empfehlung von Guido (Cortina) hab ich mir eine Assos Mille FI zugelegt, BikeWear ist super, Assos ist. Übrigens bin ich bei einem nicht ganz unbedeutenden Verein Mitglied der Tell´s Tuareg, auch aus diesem Grund das Trikot_. 
_



naja und ganz klar der FRÜHLING ist DA!




WildWeibchen und im Hintergrund der Feldberg, wer genau hinsieht findet ihn auch.




Die Rütliwiese ist es nicht, aber für Käsefondue wäre Platz.




Das Stereo ist ein All Mountain, nuff un nunner.




das kleine schwarze ist genauso sexy wie das WLS!




Blick auf Reichelsheim mit Schloß, da unne gibt´s en Eis, versprochen.


----------



## Cortina (2. April 2011)

*


kubitix schrieb:



			naja und ganz klar der FRÜHLING ist DA!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


 Hier lesen auch Kinder mit 



kubitix schrieb:



			WildWeibchen und im Hintergrund der Feldberg, wer genau hinsieht findet ihn auch.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Wie Feldberg...FELDBERGE 

Grüße
Guido*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (3. April 2011)

SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> wir waren heute am Altkönig fahren nachdem wir hochgestrampelt sind gabs erstmal ne *Chillout Pause*



davon gabs heut auch bei uns, neben sau flowigen abfahrten, mehr als alles andere in der sonne


----------



## alu-xb (3. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *
> 
> Hier lesen auch Kinder mit
> 
> *



OH NEIN !!! 
was daran nicht jugendfrei sein soll musst du aber erst noch erklären...


----------



## Sirrah73 (3. April 2011)

Ah, ich seh schon alle haben ordentlich den Frühlingstag genutzt . 

Tja, was für ne umchristliche Zeit ... wenn ihr sehen könntet wie zerknautscht ich aussehe zur Zeit . Gleich geht's los, ab in den Bomber und 1 Woche schönstes Biken .

Bis denne aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Snevern (3. April 2011)




----------



## mzaskar (3. April 2011)

sehr schick  und die DT Swiss steht ihm sehr gut


----------



## mi2 (3. April 2011)

das elite


----------



## blutbuche (3. April 2011)

..kann mich an den neuen schriftzug  nur schwer gewöhnen ....


----------



## unocz (3. April 2011)

das elite ist ein traum !!!


----------



## rolling cubes (3. April 2011)

@mzaskar

wieviel Zoll hat der Rahmen und isser noch in Ordnung? Wieviel willste?


----------



## JDEM (3. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sehr schick  und die DT Swiss steht ihm sehr gut



Finde die Gabel hingegen für den Rahmen viel zu schmächtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrJerwain (3. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..kann mich an den neuen schriftzug  nur schwer gewöhnen ....



Ich auch, fast schon ein Traditionsbruch...


----------



## picard2893 (3. April 2011)

Naja, sehr dezent halt, aber sehr modern. Dünn und leicht, so wie das Bike. Dynamisch und extravagant. Ich krieg richtig Tränen in den Augen, mein ELITE von 2010 sieht dagegen ja richtig armseelig aus, 

Und die DTSwiss passt super, allein schon durch die Farbkombi.


----------



## unocz (3. April 2011)

dein  elite ist aber auch nicht aus carbon, oder?


----------



## Bocacanosa (3. April 2011)

War heute ein wenig mit Frauchen unterwegs.







"Viel" Berg hoch:





Da wäre ich am liebsten liegen geblieben:






Seit letztem Jahr wohnt bei uns im Tal ein Bieber (Nein, nicht der Justin... ) 






Danach haben wir schön gegrillt und ein kühles Blondes genossen!

Mittlerweile schüttet es wie aus Eimern und wir chillen auf der Couch mit unserem Wauzi.




Das Elite ist sehr schick!

@unocz: Da steht aufm Sitzrohr hpc. Müsste also ein Carbon sein.


----------



## Snevern (3. April 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Finde die Gabel hingegen für den Rahmen viel zu schmächtig




Joa die Gabel könnte bisschen kräftiger aussehen, damit sie besser zu den dicken rohren vom Rahmen passt!!

Aber mit der DT habe zur Fox 506g gespart

Achso das Rad wiegt im moment 7,5 kg ohne pedale, andere Teile wie schmolke stütze usw. Sind bestellt

Gruß Snevern


----------



## picard2893 (3. April 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> dein elite ist aber auch nicht aus carbon, oder?


 
Jep, alle Elite HPC sind aus Carbon, deswegen ja auch das C am Ende. Das HPT ist beispielsweise aus Titan. Nur im Rahmengewicht unterscheidet sich das 2010er vom 11er 
Rahmengewicht: 970 Gramm beim HPC ELITE SL 2011 (Preis 1500 Euro)
Rahmengewicht: 1200 Gramm beim HPC ELITE 2010 (Preis 800 Euro, ich hab den Rahmen in Österreich neu gekauft für 500 Euro)

230 Gramm weniger für 1000 Euro mehr, hihi. Also das Gewicht von 4 Snickers 

und natürlich auch im Design... 



Snevern schrieb:


> Joa die Gabel könnte bisschen kräftiger aussehen, damit sie besser zu den dicken rohren vom Rahmen passt!!
> 
> Aber mit der DT habe zur Fox 506g gespart
> 
> ...


 
Aha, und was ist mit einem Fahrradständer? Den hast Du vergessen! 
Nee, 7,5 ist ja mal obergeil. Aber ich hab immer noch Skrupel mein Rad so leicht zu machen. Wiegt 9 kg und soll auch so bleiben, da ich sehr aggressiv fahre und auch mal im leichten Gelände unterwegs bin, da darf es nicht zu leicht sein... außerdem wiege ich 90kg, ich denke mal, da wird es eng mit 8kg und weniger, oder?!


----------



## Snevern (3. April 2011)

Hallo naja mein alter elite rahmen hat 1350 g bei 20 zoll gewogen!!
Der Richtige preis von den Rahmen als Set war 1299 und nicht 500 
Und ja ich wiege nur 70 kg deswegen kAnn ich solche leichten Räder fahren ohne mir große sorgen zu machen.




picard2893 schrieb:


> Jep, alle Elite HPC sind aus Carbon, deswegen ja auch das C am Ende. Das HPT ist beispielsweise aus Titan. Nur im Rahmengewicht unterscheidet sich das 2010er vom 11er
> Rahmengewicht: 970 Gramm beim HPC ELITE SL 2011 (Preis 1500 Euro)
> Rahmengewicht: 1200 Gramm beim HPC ELITE 2010 (Preis 800 Euro, ich hab den Rahmen in Österreich neu gekauft für 500 Euro)
> 
> ...


----------



## picard2893 (3. April 2011)

Snevern schrieb:


> Hallo naja mein alter elite rahmen hat 1350 g bei 20 zoll gewogen!!
> Der Richtige preis von den Rahmen als Set war 1299 und nicht 500
> Und ja ich wiege nur 70 kg deswegen kAnn ich solche leichten Räder fahren ohne mir große sorgen zu machen.


 
500 ist der günstigste Preis, den ich gefunden hab. Bikepalast aus Österreich bietet günstig Rahmen an. Und klar dass der Rahmen anfangs teurer war, jetzt ist 2011, also Auslaufmodelpreis


----------



## blutbuche (3. April 2011)

....auch wieder daheim angekommen - heute mit dem kleinen frosch  kilometer fressen - wobei ich wieder gemerkt hab , wie mir der tiefe wald und die wurzeln fehlen ... aber das ht will ja auch mal raus !  greez und schönen wochenanfang , kati


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st-bike (3. April 2011)

So heute war mir langweilig, also bin ich mitm Rad gefahren. 

Schöne Trails





Fuchtige Einheimische





am Schliersee ist schon Sommer





Puuh die Berge sind ja immer noch so steil. Hier brauchte ich erstmal eine Pause





aber diese Ausblicke entschädigen für alle Strapazen




















Die letzten hartnäckigen Schneereste auf den Trails





Am Tegernsee ist auch Sommer Schee wars





So jetzt seid ihr dran. Was habt ihr gemacht?

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Silvermoon (3. April 2011)

Schöne Bilder - könnt ich glatt Urlaub machen 
...und sogar Schnee gibts noch... Das einheimische Federvieh schauts ja recht kampflustig drein. Musstest du etwa noch Wegezoll bei dem Gefährten abtreten ???
Aber, nee, echt schöne Bilder


----------



## fatz (3. April 2011)

@st
schliersee -> tegernsee ueber neureuth?


----------



## kubitix (3. April 2011)

Im Wald da steht ein Auerhahn
der sieht mich ziemlich sauer an
das stört mich nicht weil ich jetzt penn
und zwar mit seiner Auerhenn


----------



## Cortina (3. April 2011)

st-bike schrieb:


> So heute war mir langweilig, also bin ich mitm Rad gefahren.



Mir ist auch langweilig 

Danke für die schönen Bilder 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## st-bike (3. April 2011)

Tour war so: Tegernsee-Alpbachtal-Schliersee(Kaiserschmarrn im Cafe Milchhäusl)-Gindelalm-Neureuth-Gasse-Tegernsee

Das Vieh war wirklich kampflustig. Eine Wanderin wehrte sich mit nem Stock, weil es schimpfend und mit aufgestellten Federn auf sie zu kam. Mich fragte sie, ob die Viecher gefährlich sind, worauf ich antwortete, dass es danach aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ... aber das ht will ja auch mal raus...


Genau! Erstens das, und zweitens hat mein Wilder immer noch ein Eierhinterrad. 
Habe es leider nicht selbst zentrieren können  
Also geht das Ding morgen zum Fachmann. So kam der Schwarze aber auch mal wieder raus....
Hier wird er mal seine letzte Ruhe finden - da oben auf dem Block und an den Sockel kommt eine goldene Tafel mit ruhmreicher Inschrift - 
aber erst nach 1 Mill. treu geleisteter Kilometer 
*

*
Endlich ist auch bei uns die magische 20° Marke geknackt worden, so zog es heute Reiter aller Art ins Freie  
*

*
Für Cortina Kilometer und Bilder gemacht - wie oft an der Oder....
*

*
Mein erstes mal - ähm Kurzärmlig  in diesem Jahr


----------



## Pedal41 (3. April 2011)

Hi Cubes !

Bilder vom gesterigen Ausflug .........





Blick zum Feldberg





da unten liegt die kleine Grossstadt Freiburg














Grüsse aus dem Südschwarzwald.......


----------



## Route66 (3. April 2011)

Hi,

spitzen Bilder, vor allem die vom Schliersee. 
Erinnert mich an einen guten Urlaub, ist allerdings auch schon wieder 5 Jahre her... 
Auch die Bilder von Spuri haben was. Das ist eine Gegend wo ich noch nie war. 

War dafür heute zusammen mit den Jungs vom Biketreff auch etwas unterwegs und zwar auf der Schwanner Warte. 
Insgesamt 80 km bei 850 hm von mir daheim aus. Bilder gibts leider keine, da war bei einem 21,5er Schnitt einfach keine Zeit  

Gruß
Marko


----------



## MrJerwain (3. April 2011)

@Blutbuche: Gefällt mir!


----------



## sepalot (3. April 2011)

Von gestern:

Hinterrad wieder eingebaut. Ein bisschen Feintuning gemacht mit Freilauf und Schaltung. Sonne. 20°C. Es kann losgehen! 










Heut war die Taktik, die zu bewältigenden Höhenmeter auf Einmal abstrampeln und dann, die geile Fernsicht genießen bei den letzten Metern Aufstieg. Bis zum Döbraberg (höchster Berg im Frankenwald) konnte man heute sehen. Schön 



. Die Ankunft von Nicki am höchsten Punkt der Tour wurde von Phil festgehalten 



.






"Nur noch zwei Meter!"






Gruppenfoto, dass ma alles den Aufstieg ohne Verluste  geschafft haben zum "Telegrapho Sophia". Und die Freude über die nur noch Abfahrtstrecke, steht uns ins Gesicht geschrieben 



. Team Norco und Cube grüßen!






Mehr Bilder vom Samstag gibt es nicht - der Tag war im Zeichen des Fahrspaßes. Obwohl ich mich jetzt schon ärgere, die geile Fernsicht nicht abgelichtet zu haben .
























War heute eine echt schöne gemütliche Tour, mit neuen Leuten mal wieder gefahren (Tour zumindest - Ochsenkopf und Homespot hatten wir ja schon das Vergnügen) und endlich mal wieder in kurzen Hosen und ohne viele Klamotten oben rum auf dem Bike zu sitzen, war ein echt hammermäßiges Gefühl!
​
Von heute:

Warm. Sonne. Ü20 °C - die Zweite an diesem Wochenende 



. Also war's doch klar - Biken 



. Nach dem heute doch nix in Wallenfels zusammenging, entschloss ich mich auch kurzerhand erst mich ein bisschen meinem Auto zu widmen. Etwas fitt für den Sommer machen und ein bisschen hübsch machen, bevor es morgen seine Geburtsstätte besuchen wird 



.

Hinter dem Reit- und Therapie-Zentrum ging es dann Richtung Schlosspark. Immer wieder diese Steine 



.






Der Forst ist erreicht. Am Waldrand ein *Kreuzstein*.






Diesmal nehm ich mir den Trail oberhalb des Teufelsloch vor.







Blick runter ins Loch des Teufels. 












Da hat doch einer einen Würfel im Wald stehen lassen! 










Trail zu Ende. Rechts abgebogen und schon geht's weiter mit Trails 



.






Das Forsthaus Waldhütte. Die geöffnete "Besenwirtschaft" hätte mich fast schwach gemacht 






.






Hmmm - "lecker"! Nach dem die Pferde vorbei sind an der Wegkreuzung, kommt der Abfahrspaß 



. Leider sind da mehrmals die Waldarbeitsfahrzeuge hoch und haben viele der Sandsteine regelrecht pulverisiert bei ihrem Raubbau an der Natur 



 - Forstwirtschaft schaut anders aus - für das heftige, was ich heute häufig gesehen habe, hab ich keinen Platz auf der Speicherkarte verschwendet 



.






Schade - gewackelt beim Anfahren 



.






Schämen und troll'n 



.






Bei Tannenbach raus aus dem Wald und Blick ins Fichtelgebirge. Schneeberg und Waldstein. Na mal sehen, vielleicht könnt ma da auch mal demnächst wieder hinschauen 



.






Extra für die Pferdefreunde hier noch mal angehalten 



.












Bayreuth ist fast wieder erreicht. *Siegesturm (von letzter Woche - links), Sendeturm am Oschenberg (Mitte) und das Festspielhaus*. Herrlich, dass es in der untergehenden Sonne auch noch warm an Armen und Beinen ist 



.






.​


----------



## MrJerwain (3. April 2011)

Hammerbilder!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. April 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> Extra für die Pferdefreunde hier noch mal angehalten


----------



## Cortina (3. April 2011)

danke spuri Pedal41 und sepalot 
Ich wäre schon froh bis zur Eisdiele im Ort zu kommen 

Hier war es eine Hammer Woche und ich lieg flach, bin mal gespannt in 10 Tagen wenn ich langsam wieder anfangen darf wie dann das Wetter ist.

Bis dahin schicke ich Euch Sonne Sonne Sonne damit Ihr viele Fotos machen könnt 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## kubitix (3. April 2011)

sehr schön, sehr schön, der Tag, die Tour und die Bilder heute Abend. Danke an alle die auch mal anhalten.

Von uns gibt´s heute keine Bilder, wir waren nach der langen Tour gestern "nur" auf der Hausrunde unterwegs, die Bilder kennt ihr ja schon.

@Guido

morgen mach ich mal 1-2 Bilder für dich, Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 85%, dann bist du vielleicht nicht ganz so frustriert.

Stefan


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (3. April 2011)

unsere Trailtour auffm Altkönig vom Samstag in bewegten Bildern, hat richtig Spaß gemacht
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZNjwGJW5i4"]YouTube        - AltkÃ¶nig 02[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CJee83 (5. April 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/14161520"]Livigno rote Abfahrt Teil 2 on Vimeo[/ame]

Da will ich wieder hin, mit neuem Bike, mehr Kondition und verbesserter Fahrtechnik!


----------



## picard2893 (5. April 2011)

CJee83 schrieb:


> Da will ich wieder hin, mit neuem Bike, mehr Kondition und verbesserter Fahrtechnik!


 
Ich hasse solche Videos... Die Abfahrten sind soooo geil und ich kann sie nicht fahren, nicht mit meinem Elite HPC. Dafür ist es einfach nicht stabil genug, vor allem nicht die Laufräder. Muss mir dringend wieder ein zweites Bike besorgen. Dieser Entzug ist ja schon lebensgefährlich, hihi... 

Btw. geiles Video, Daumen hoch


----------



## zeKai (5. April 2011)

Wieso kauft man sich dann einen Plastikbecher den man nur auf Straße fahren kann?


----------



## jan84 (5. April 2011)

picard2893 schrieb:


> Ich hasse solche Videos... Die Abfahrten sind soooo geil und ich kann sie nicht fahren, nicht mit meinem Elite HPC. Dafür ist es einfach nicht stabil genug, vor allem nicht die Laufräder. [...]
> Btw. geiles Video, Daumen hoch



??? Wo siehst du auf der Strecke aus dem Video irgendwelche Probleme für dein Fahrrad? Ich hätte da selbst mim relativ leichten CC-Rad - und sei da noch soviel Carbon dran - absolut keine Skrupel, das ist ne ganz normale MTB-Strecke. 

Klar machts mit viel Federweg mehr Spaß, aber wenn du deinem Rad sowas nicht zutraust ist da vielleicht beim Aufbau was schiefgegangen oder die "man brauch ganz viel Federweg sonst fällt alles auseinander"-Marketingaktion war erfolgreich . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## mtblukas (5. April 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> ??? Wo siehst du auf der Strecke aus dem Video irgendwelche Probleme für dein Fahrrad? Ich hätte da selbst mim relativ leichten CC-Rad - und sei da noch soviel Carbon dran - absolut keine Skrupel, das ist ne ganz normale MTB-Strecke.
> 
> Klar machts mit viel Federweg mehr Spaß, aber wenn du deinem Rad sowas nicht zutraust ist da vielleicht beim Aufbau was schiefgegangen oder die "man brauch ganz viel Federweg sonst fällt alles auseinander"-Marketingaktion war erfolgreich .
> 
> ...



Seh ich genauso.


----------



## Cortina (5. April 2011)

zeKai schrieb:


> Wieso kauft man sich dann einen Plastikbecher den man nur auf Straße fahren kann?



Hab auch ein Plastikfahrrad aber das fahr ich noch mitm Hardtail 

Schönes Video in einer Super Bike Gegend, DANKE 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MrJerwain (5. April 2011)

Gott sei dank hab ich ein Hanzz


----------



## blutbuche (5. April 2011)

...seh´auch kein problem , das mit nem ht zu fahren - egal , ob alu oder carbon ... logisch, bleibt  der spassfaktor etwas auf der strecke ...


----------



## MrJerwain (5. April 2011)

Gut, ich gebs zu, die Marketingstrategie hat bei mir geklappt 
Nein Spaß, da ich noch nicht so erfahren bin find ichs toll, wenn mir mein Fahrrad den einen oder anderen Fahrfehler verzeiht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## idworker (5. April 2011)

*wo steckt nur unser Beuze???*


----------



## nimbus_leon (5. April 2011)

Neo_78 schrieb:


> Geniale 4 Tage im Vinschgau
> 
> Danke für die Tolle Ausbildung, es war so Genial
> hier ein paar Bilder die wir Gott sein Dank im Vorfeld machen konnten.
> ...



Da erkenn ich doch ein paar Nittenauer darauf ;-)


----------



## barbarissima (5. April 2011)

idworker schrieb:


> *wo steckt nur unser Beuze???*


 
*Habe am Freitag mal nach ihm Ausschau gehalten 

 Aber keinen Beuze weit und breit gesehen 

*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (5. April 2011)

picard2893 schrieb:


> .... einfach nicht stabil genug, vor allem nicht die Laufräder.... geiles Video, Daumen hoch


Ja, Video ist Geil! Das mit den Laufrädern könnte der "Knackpunkt" sein. 
Hatte im AMS neben dem seitlichen, angeblich auch einen Höhenschlag. Und hier fährt man nicht einmal solche Strecken.  Die Erklärung des Händlers schien mir etwas sehr seltsam - aber ich kann sie auch mangels eigener Erfahrung nicht wiederlegen. Angeblich geht das HR beim Fully eher ins Ei als beim HT weil das Gewicht des Fahrers beim Einfedern (z.B. durch eine Bodenwelle) potenziert wird - wärend es beim HT "nur" über den Reifen geht.... 
Kann das irgendwie nicht so ganz verstehen. Hatte mir u. a. auch ein Fully gekauft - um gerade das zu vermeiden (kenne ja mein Eigengewicht  ) - falsche Entscheidung?
Die Speichen im HT sind bei mir dicker/stabiler sind als die am AMS. 
An letzterem sind auch die Sunringle Ryde XMB verbaut.....sind die wirklich so anfällig??? Oder war das ganze evtl. auch eher Zufall?
Sollte ich auf lange Sicht tauschen???
Fragen über Fragen....die Antworten dann doch vielleicht lieber im Cube Talk.  Da geht es ja eh gerade um Felgen / Naben ect.

Beuze ist doch noch nicht fertig - seht ihr keine Nachrichten


----------



## jan84 (5. April 2011)

@ Spuri:
Das mit dem "potenzieren" ist schlichtweg blödsinn. Federgabel und Hinterbau entlasten die Laufräder gegenüber einem Starrbike/Hardtail. 
Die Haltbarkeit der Laufräder hängt zu einem kleinen Teil vom verwendeten Material ab, *GANZ ENTSCHEIDEND* ist der ordentliche Aufbau der Laufräder. Die Speichenspannung muss gleichmäßig und zu der Speichen/Felgen Kombination passend sein, das ist wichtier als 100%iger Rundlauf. Leider wird dass häufig nicht umgesetzt und die Laufräder nur so auszentriert, dass sie sichtbar rund & ohne Höhenschlag laufen. 

Mein Zweitlaufradsatz fürs Fritzz (!) soll auch unter 1500g landen und bekommt ZTR Crest und Revo-Speichen, sehe da keine Probleme drin. 

damits on topic bleibt, nochmal was älteres :

















grüße,
Jan


----------



## barbarissima (5. April 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> damits on topic bleibt, nochmal was älteres :


 
*Alt aber hübsch *


*Finde die Vinschgaubilder von Neo_78 auch sehr ansprechend*  *Da möchte man doch direkt zu einem verlängerten Wochenende nach Südtirol durchstarten *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (5. April 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> damits on topic bleibt, nochmal was älteres :
> grüße,
> Jan



last picture 



barbarissima schrieb:


> Finde die Vinschgaubilder von Neo_78 auch sehr ansprechend Da möchte man doch direkt zu einem verlängerten Wochenende nach Südtirol durchstarten



Wir sind im Juli dort, Ago braucht noch ne Bike Partnerin


----------



## jan84 (5. April 2011)

danke


----------



## fatz (5. April 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Angeblich geht das HR beim Fully eher ins Ei als beim HT weil das Gewicht des Fahrers beim Einfedern (z.B. durch eine Bodenwelle) potenziert wird - wärend es beim HT "nur" über den Reifen geht....


sag der knalltuete von haendler einen schoenen gruss von einem physiker und er soll mal 
ein paar nachhilfestunden nehmen. da hamma wohl in der schule gepennt.

die kraefte auf ein laufrad (und auch den rest ) sind beim fully natuerlich kleiner. 
wenn du zb irgendwo runterhuepfst, bremst du beim fully ueber den gesamten genutzten 
federweg die energie weg, die du beim ht ueber den "federwegweg" des reifen vernichten
musst. da kraft*weg=energie ist muss die kraft bei fully kleiner sein, da der weg laenger
ist. dafuer wirkt sie laenger, was aber nichts macht, da vor allem lastspitzen gefaehrlich 
sind. das war jetzt alle etwas vereinfacht und versuchsweise laienverstaendlich.

soweit onkel fatz's physikstunde....


----------



## marco_m (5. April 2011)

Mein verlängertes Weekend in Finale verlief leider nicht "ganz" wie gewünscht. Bei der ersten Abfahrt von der Nato Basis Sprung versiebt resp. Absprungrichtung und in einer Eiche gelandet  
Linke Körperhälfte übel geprellt, gequetscht und verschrammt ... naja bin da nicht fertig geworden und muss nochmal hin ! 

Für ein paar wenige Bilder hat's noch gereicht ...

























Gruss Marco


----------



## Deleted 174217 (5. April 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> s...soweit onkel fatz's physikstunde....


 Genau so hätte ich auch gedacht - wie gesagt war mir auch nicht logisch erscheinend. Muss dazu anmerken, dass es* nicht *der Händler meines Vertrauens war. Nur hatte ich keine Lust bloß wegen der Sache 40 km zu fahren.  Mache ich wohl demnächst dann lieber.....aber meine Bedenken bleiben - ist das HR nun stabil genug. Wenn ich so sehe was hier manchmal abgeht (Steine, Wurzeln wie dolle - oder allein schon der klasse Hop von eben) .... kann ich es mir das Geschehene einfach nicht recht erklären. Bin eigentlich noch gar nicht "richtig" im Wald gewesen. Wie gesagt - die Felge zu weich? für 100 kg Biker... 
Beim HT ist alles i.O. Da sind die Speichen aber auch dicker....oder ist das "normal" gewesen, da Einfahrphase? Aber ein Höhenschlag?
Hilfe, mein Vertrauen in das Material ist nun doch etwas begrenzt.....macht mir Mut, oder empfehlt stabile, haltbare & bezahlbare Felgen.... ;-)

Dickes Lob für die letzten Fotos! und Gute Besserung! bzw. beim nächsten Mal - mehr Glück ;-)


----------



## jan84 (5. April 2011)

Wie oben schon von mir geschrieben, es kommt auf den Aufbau der Räder an, die richtige & gleichmäßige Speichenspannung ist wichtiger als der Rundlauf & das letztendlich verwendete Material. Meiner Erfahrung nach super robust für "kleines" Geld sind die Hope Hoops (der Laufradsatz wird direkt von Hope so verkauft, bekommt man z.B. bei bike-components) Laufräder mit Pro2 und ZTR Flow. 

ontopic noch dreimal finale 













grüße,
Jan


----------



## fatz (5. April 2011)

@spuri:
ich schreib dir mal die antwort da:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8181172#post8181172

sonst krieg ich wieder aerger mit beuzes fanclub


----------



## Deleted 174217 (5. April 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> ich schreib dir mal die antwort da:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8181172#post8181172
> sonst krieg ich wieder aerger mit beuzes fanclub


 So war es ja auch eigentlich angedacht! Danke.

Jan hat  nachgelegt....das macht einiges wieder gut.  Danke für Eure Antworten.....so ein Fritzz / Stereo kann schon was ab


----------



## Tom1967 (5. April 2011)

picard2893 schrieb:


> Jep, alle Elite HPC sind aus Carbon, deswegen ja auch das C am Ende. Das HPT ist beispielsweise aus Titan. Nur im Rahmengewicht unterscheidet sich das 2010er vom 11er
> Rahmengewicht: 970 Gramm beim HPC ELITE SL 2011 (Preis 1500 Euro)
> Rahmengewicht: 1200 Gramm beim HPC ELITE 2010 (Preis 800 Euro, ich hab den Rahmen in Österreich neu gekauft für 500 Euro)



Hallo, hier mal das aktuelle HPT (also Titan). Habe wohl Laufräder, Reifen, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Griffe getauscht, da ich die serienmäßige Farbkombination unvorteilhaft finde.

Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf besseres Wetter...

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/868919]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Cortina (5. April 2011)

Tom1967 schrieb:


> Hallo, hier mal das aktuelle HPT (also Titan).


Schön, einfach nur schön 
Da stellt sich mal wieder die Frage, wieviel Bike braucht der Mensch eigendlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard2893 (6. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Schön, einfach nur schön
> Da stellt sich mal wieder die Frage, wieviel Bike braucht der Mensch eigendlich


 
Auf der Spitze des "Erfolgs" hatte ich 4 Räder. Ein Hardtail, ein Downhiller, ein Fully und ein Einkaufsrad. 
Mehr brauch man nicht... 

Also ok, als ich letztens einen sehr engen und abschüssigen, voller spitzer Steine versehenen Trail runtergedonnert bin, und mein Kollege sich bei den vielen Steinen und Unebenheiten sich das Handgelenk verstaucht hat (und er fährt ein Endurofully ) bin ich da auch heil rausgekommen. Die Bremsen waren danach so heiß wie die Oberfläche der Sonne. Nächstes Mal gibts Bilder davon wenn endlich mal die Kamerahalterung kommt...
Aber ich seh ständig auf diese Warnung meiner Laufräder: Nur bis 90 kg belastbar und ich wiege mit Klamotten und Rucksack 90...


----------



## Friendsofmine (6. April 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wie oben schon von mir geschrieben, es kommt auf den Aufbau der Räder an, die richtige & gleichmäßige Speichenspannung ist wichtiger als der Rundlauf & das letztendlich verwendete Material. Meiner Erfahrung nach super robust für "kleines" Geld sind die Hope Hoops (der Laufradsatz wird direkt von Hope so verkauft, bekommt man z.B. bei bike-components) Laufräder mit Pro2 und ZTR Flow.
> 
> ontopic noch dreimal finale
> 
> ...



Tolles Foto.Wurde da etwa für einen kleinen Marienkäfer ein Stoppi hingelegt ?!


----------



## jan84 (6. April 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Tolles Foto.Wurde da etwa für einen kleinen Marienkäfer ein Stoppi hingelegt ?!



Nein, eher um nach rechts (fahrtrichtung) von der Mauer runterzusetzen . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## barbarissima (6. April 2011)

marco_m schrieb:


> Mein verlängertes Weekend in Finale verlief leider nicht "ganz" wie gewünscht. Bei der ersten Abfahrt von der Nato Basis Sprung versiebt resp. Absprungrichtung und in einer Eiche gelandet
> Linke Körperhälfte übel geprellt, gequetscht und verschrammt ... naja bin da nicht fertig geworden und muss nochmal hin !
> Gruss Marco


 
*Ich glaube, wenn ich mir die linke Körperseite verbeult hätte, dann würde ich nicht so entspannt und freundlich lächelnd für´s Foto posieren **

*



Tom1967 schrieb:


> Hallo, hier mal das aktuelle HPT (also Titan). Habe wohl Laufräder, Reifen, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Griffe getauscht, da ich die serienmäßige Farbkombination unvorteilhaft finde.


 
*So sieht´s klasse aus **

*


----------



## Friendsofmine (6. April 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Nein, eher um nach rechts (fahrtrichtung) von der Mauer runterzusetzen .
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Nach rechts ?!  Sieht so aus als ob da der Strand ist. Also Beachcruising....


----------



## jan84 (6. April 2011)

Richtig


----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. April 2011)

Irgendwie nicht viel los heute......das Wetter hier war auch eher Grau und windig....
...aber es musste ja das Ergebnis 
der Händlerzentrierung getestet werden.....also wenigstens 
kleine 20 km Runde abgespult. 
Über Feldwege der Nase nach - links oder rechts von der 
ehemaligen Trasse der Oderbruchbahn....



So einiges erinnert zum Glück doch noch an diese Ära - 
die Gleise sind nämlich schon alle eingeschmolzen  
Altes Viadukt auf dem die Bahn fuhr...



Wieder weiter und nun bergauf.....leider schlecht geplant. 
Bergab wäre besser gewesen.  Die HM sieht man gar nicht. 




Bislang alles gehalten ---- und ich habe es ordentlich holpern lassen.


----------



## marco_m (6. April 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Ich glaube, wenn ich mir die linke Körperseite verbeult hätte, dann würde ich nicht so entspannt und freundlich lächelnd für´s Foto posieren **
> 
> *



Neee barbarissima, alle Foto's entstanden VOR dem Sturz 
Glaub mir, seit dem ist einiges nicht mehr entspannt !! Ich glaub ich bin ein Chamäleon, ich wechsle täglich die Farben ...


----------



## JDEM (6. April 2011)

War heut auch noch kurz unterwegs, nachdem ich die Dinger eingebaut habe:




Sind auf jeden Fall ne lohnenswerte Investition, die Original Buchsen von Fox sind einfach sch...

Hier noch das komplette Bike:




Und dann hab ich noch auf dem letzten Stück der Abfahrt mal die neue Kamera an den Helm gepackt:

(rechts oben drauf klicken dann kommt es in 720p)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (6. April 2011)

@spuri würd Dir gerne unsere Sonne schicken, hier ist es schon fast zu warm!!!
Wenigstens kommst Du auf Bike 

@Kuschi sind das die Wingover Buchsen? 
Schönes Video. muss mir auch mal so ne GoPro besorgen?
Welche hast Du denn?

Grüße
Guido


----------



## unocz (6. April 2011)

neue flaschenhalter


----------



## domi79 (6. April 2011)

Tom1967 schrieb:


> Hallo, hier mal das aktuelle HPT (also Titan). Habe wohl Laufräder, Reifen, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Griffe getauscht, da ich die serienmäßige Farbkombination unvorteilhaft finde.
> 
> Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf besseres Wetter...
> 
> ...



sieht super aus.


----------



## tomsteg (6. April 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> War heut auch noch kurz unterwegs, nachdem ich die Dinger eingebaut habe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Können wir von den verbauten Lagerteilen auch eine Naheinstellung sehen? Würde mich sehr interessieren. Vielen Dank schon einmal.


----------



## black arrow zz (6. April 2011)

Ich wollte auch mal meinen Neuerwerb hier zeigen. Ist schon ein Riesenunterschied wenn man vorher nur hardtail gefahren ist. Einfach geil


----------



## MrJerwain (6. April 2011)

black arrow zz schrieb:


> Ist schon ein Riesenunterschied wenn man vorher nur hardtail gefahren ist. Einfach geil



Muss ich zustimmen. Bin bis vor kurzem ein 300-Giant-HT gefahren und jetzt der Umstieg aufs Cube Hanzz. Im Vergleich - wirklich ne Wucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (6. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> @Kuschi sind das die Wingover Buchsen?
> Schönes Video. muss mir auch mal so ne GoPro besorgen?
> Welche hast Du denn?
> 
> ...



Ja, sind die Buchsen von Wingover. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Der Ausbau der alten war ein wenig fummelig, aber dafür gingen die neuen umso schneller rein.

Kamera ist ne kompakte Samsung WB2000 mit Gorillapod am Helm montiert. War mal nen Versuch 

@Tomsteg: Kann ich gern mal morgen Abend fotografieren.


----------



## black arrow zz (6. April 2011)

blöde frage, wie bekommt man eigentlich fotos in einer vernünftigen grösse hier im forum dargestellt?


----------



## JDEM (6. April 2011)

Kann man ins Fotoalbum hochladen. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/ mal draufklicken und da auf meine Seite, da kann man dann ganz einfach Ordner anlegen und Bilder hochladen.


----------



## tomsteg (7. April 2011)

@_Kuschi_ Danke schon mal vorab für die Bilder.
Andere Frage: Was sind das für Reifen, die an Deinem Bike sind? Kenda ...?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> @spuri würd Dir gerne unsere Sonne schicken, hier ist es schon fast zu warm!!! Wenigstens kommst Du auf Bike


 Die Sonne ist angekommen  .... leider auch eine gefühlte Windstärke 9.  Aber da ich "erst" 18.00 Uhr zur Nachtschicht darf....wollte ich den wettertechnisch vermeintlich "schönsten" Tag der Woche noch nutzen......
*Also wieder raus ins Freie.....* 
*

*
*Kaum zu Glauben das dieses Bächlein bald wieder die Booßener Teichlandschaft füllen darf. Dazu wird dann einfach "angestaut".*
*

*
*Wenn die Teiche dann gefüllt sind - werden wieder Karpfen eingesetzt bzw. gezüchtet. Das ganze Gebiet (sind mehrere Teiche mit viel Wiese / Ödland usw.) ist dann für jede Schulklasse der Umgebung im Sommer Pflichtprogramm im Biologieunterricht. Hat** dann wohl sehr seltene Tier- und Pflanzenarten, welche sich hier jährlich noch ansiedeln. *
*

*
*2 Einheimische studieren noch die Cube Bedienungsanleitung...*
*

*
*Während ich lieber schon wieder zum Mittagessen nach Hause fahre. *



*Tschüßi!*
*@ Cortina = gute Genesung, etwas Geduld & viel Spaß im Forum.*
*@ Unocz = Schickes Weiß/Rot....dazu passen die Flaschenhalter richtig Gut!*


----------



## Guerill0 (7. April 2011)

tomsteg schrieb:


> @_Kuschi_ Danke schon mal vorab für die Bilder.
> Andere Frage: Was sind das für Reifen, die an Deinem Bike sind? Kenda ...?



Dem Profil nach ziemlich sicher Nevegal. Der Blue Groove hat andere Seitenstollen und den fährt eigtl kein normaler Mensch, da der mit der Untergrund verschmilzt


----------



## Cortina (7. April 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


>



*Wie DU leidest unter Wassermangel da geht grad was gar nit* 

Danke und Grüße
Guido


----------



## Friendsofmine (7. April 2011)

domi79 schrieb:


> sieht super aus.




Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Klein Bikes der 80er.


----------



## Themeankitty (7. April 2011)

So war heute auf der Kösseine unterwegs 













Blick von der Kösseine auf Schneeberg und Ochsenkopf:







Hier der Blick auf Marktredwitz und Waldershof (aus Waldershof  kommen unsere geilen Cube Fahrräder her!!! )








Waldershof:


----------



## fleckmorry (7. April 2011)

Ich komme auch aus Waldershof, Umgebung, jop in Waldershof ist das Hauptwerk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (7. April 2011)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Dem Profil nach ziemlich sicher Nevegal. Der Blue Groove hat andere Seitenstollen und den fährt eigtl kein normaler Mensch, da der mit der Untergrund verschmilzt



Sind Excavator, fahren sich gut, sind günstig und bisher hatte ich dank Tubeless auch keine Platten (obwohl ich gern über Scherben fahr  )

Die Bilder aus dem Fichtelgebirge und Odergegend sind auch schön anzusehen.


----------



## black arrow zz (7. April 2011)

hier ist noch ein foto von gestern; heute war es hier im Oberbergischen nicht mehr so sehr schön; aber am Wochenende geht es auf jeden Fall wieder raus


----------



## JDEM (7. April 2011)

Du musst den BB-Code des Bildes kopieren und hier einfügen, ist links unter dem Bild zu finden. (BBCode ein/ausblenden)

So schauts dann aus:


----------



## black arrow zz (7. April 2011)

Hallo Kuschi, besten Dank; nach der Erklärung hab ich gesucht


----------



## floggel (7. April 2011)

Endlich ist es nach der Arbeit noch hell genug für die Feierabendrunde bei Sonne. Das musste vorhin bei Kaiserwetter ausgenutzt werden.

Damit es nicht zu langweilig ist, gibt es heute mal alle Fotos von der falschen Seite. 
Das Rad natürlich ungeputzt, wie immer. 


Feinste Flowtrails hoch...






... und wieder runter.






Kleine Aussicht.


----------



## kubitix (7. April 2011)

Hi zusäm,

@Spuri

schön das dein AMS wieder rollt, kann ja eigentlich auch nicht sein, dass man nach 400 Kilometern den LRS wegschmeißt. Entweder hat man dann das falsche Rad für den eigenen Einsatzzweck gekauft, oder aber der Händler/Hersteller hat ein Problem. Vertrauen ist gut Kontrolle besser, wie fatz schon beschrieben hat, überprüfe halt in nächster Zeit öfter mal die Speichen. Ich habe zumindest im Moment Ruhe und auf dem Stereo sind mittlerweile auch 3000 KM drauf.

So und nun zu Bildern

Gestern mal ne Tour zum Lärmfeuer im Mossautal gemacht. Die Lärmfeuer im Odenwald sind seit dem 30jährigen Krieg dokumentiert. Sie sind Teil eines ausgeklügelten Alarmsystems, dass vor feindlichen Truppen warnen sollte.

Am 09.04.2011 werden im Odenwald wieder Feuer gezündet.
Wen´s interessiert:http://www.laermfeuer.org/

Das Lärmfeuer ist fotografisch nicht von großem Wert, dort steht nur eine größere Schutzhütte. Vom Lärmfeuer führt eine befahrbare  Rinne bergab.

Nichts anspruchsvolles, aber der XMB hat´s verkraftet. Sorry der mußte jetzt mal sein








Heute morgen bin ich dann in der Frühe auf ne Hausrunde gestartet. Macht schon Spaß einen Tag so zu beginnen.









Das sind so Momente, da passt einfach alles, Wetter, Stimmung, Umgebung, und wirklich es ist auch nicht wichtig wer welchen LRS oder welches Bike fährt. Hauptsache es macht Spaß.

In diesem Sinne, einen schönen Abend
Stefan


----------



## sepalot (7. April 2011)

Ja, jetzt ist endlich mal wieder die Zeit für Feierabendrunden bei Tageslicht .

Teufelsbrücke (wackel wackel - vor Ehrfurcht? ).






Schloß Fantasie in Eckersdorf.






"Lass die Sonne rein!"






Einige schöne Treppenabschnitte gibt es im Park 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










.






Ein Goldfasan am Wegesrand (dem Handy fehlt der Zoom ).




​


----------



## floggel (7. April 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> "Lass die Sonne rein!"


Interessante Position der Schalthebel, auf die Idee bin ich noch garnicht gekommen. Kommst du da denn dran mit der Hand am Griff?

(Ich habe sie nach außen verlegt, muss aber auf SLX aufrüsten, nur um die dämliche Anzeige demontieren zu können, damit die Hebel nicht zu nach am Griff sind. Grr.)


----------



## sepalot (7. April 2011)

floggel schrieb:


> Interessante Position der Schalthebel, auf die Idee bin ich noch garnicht gekommen. Kommst du da denn dran mit der Hand am Griff?
> 
> (Ich habe sie nach außen verlegt, muss aber auf SLX aufrüsten, nur um die dämliche Anzeige demontieren zu können, damit die Hebel nicht zu nach am Griff sind. Grr.)


 
geht schon, wenn man den griff weiter innen nimmt in dem moment, in dem man schaltet. ist auch nicht da gelbe vom ei, aber besser wie wenn man von oben drücken muss, weil die schalthebel nicht unter die bremse passen. wird noch anders. ganganzeige kommt weg und dann werden die triger an der schelle von der bremse befestigt, für einen aufgeräumten lenker. auf kurz oder lang wird es auch eine andere schaltung geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (7. April 2011)

Ein dreifach  für alle Bilderposter 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Geospiff (8. April 2011)

Was für ein Wetter... der Frühling ist da....









Gruß


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (8. April 2011)

wir haben kurzentschlossen nach Feierabend nochmal ne Runde gedreht, das ist das Ergebniss
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6ea389P74A"]YouTube        - Feierabendrunde[/nomedia]


----------



## Gummischwain (8. April 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Sind auf jeden Fall ne lohnenswerte Investition, die Original Buchsen von Fox sind einfach sch...



Klär' mich mal bitte einer auf. 
Was ist denn an den originalen Buchsen von FOX so verkehrt?!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. April 2011)

Geospiff schrieb:


> Was für ein Wetter... der Frühling ist da....
> 
> Gruß


 Schönes Foto! Schöne Farben! Leider ist es bei uns noch nicht so weit - dafür ist seit Gestern ein Sturm der die Bäume entästet.  Was soll´s - muss eh nur malochen zzt.  
Aber nächste Woche wird es Besser! Danke Allen für die Tipps und Beiträge zu meinem LRS Problem & danke an Alle die Fotos gepostet haben.


----------



## derAndre (8. April 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> KlÃ¤r' mich mal bitte einer auf.
> Was ist denn an den originalen Buchsen von FOX so verkehrt?!



Wingover schickt ein Dokument mit wo er das ganz schÃ¶n erklÃ¤rt. Ich habe es leider grad nicht parat im BÃ¼ro. Die Buchsen sind im original normales Alu und verschleiÃen relativ stark vor allem wenn die Gleitschicht aus dem DÃ¤mperauge fott ist. Das dem so ist bemerkt man nicht zwingend gleich und wenn man es bemerkt sind die Buchse oft schon verschlissen und mÃ¼ssen erneuert werden. Tut man dies nicht verschleiÃt das DÃ¤mpferauge umso schneller. Bei mir waren es diesen Winter grade mal ca. 80 Tage. Die Buchsen von Wingover sind hartleloxiert (nagel mich nicht auf die richtige Bezeichnung fest). Das heiÃt sie verschleiÃen nicht so schnell und bieten weniger Reibungswiderstand. Das Blech/Kupfer/Gummi-Auge wird durch ein Kunststoffauge ersetzt. Auch hier weniger Reibung und es wird nur dieses Kunststofflager verschlissen. Kosten 2,5 â¬. Die unteren Buchsen plus Auge kosten bei Wingover 15,- plus Versand. Im Vergleich zu Fox 12,9 â¬ bzw am Stero 19,90 â¬ Buchsen plus 6,90â¬ Auge im Angebot bei Hibike. 

Wingover schreibt das sich durch die verringerte Reibung das Ansprechverhalten verbessern kÃ¶nnte. Ich habe am Stereo das GefÃ¼hl das kÃ¶nnte stimmen ist aber schwer zu sagen.

Die oberen Buchsen gibt es zudem in verschiedenen Eloxalfarben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chvomh (8. April 2011)

und woher bekomme ich solche buchsen!?


----------



## Vincy (8. April 2011)

So sehen die wingover-Buchsen (für Stereo/Sting/Fritzz)aus:


----------



## derAndre (9. April 2011)

chvomh schrieb:


> und woher bekomme ich solche buchsen!?



Vom User wingover. Sag ihm einen schönen Gruß von mir ;-)

@Vincy: meine sehen irgendwie anders aus. Sind das die oberen? Jetzt sehe ich's das sind die oberen, die gibt es auch in bunt:


----------



## zeKai (9. April 2011)

@sepalot (Alibi Bild damit es nichts zu meckern gibt, hope m4 mit xt shifter)




Selbst mit schelle ist der Schalthebel weit genug weg, aber dennoch nah genug umso eben mit dem Daumen hoch und runter zu schalten. 
Ich werde aber alles noch weiter nach innen setzen da der hope bremshebel so lang ist und 1finger zum bremsen mehr als genug ist.

Die wingover Buchsen könnte ich mir in schwarz oder rot auch gut an meinem Rad vorstellen  aber erst wenn ich irgendwo Spiel habe oder sich nichts mehr bewegt.


----------



## acid89 (9. April 2011)

Ich habe heute auch mal wieder eine kleine Tour unternommen


----------



## BastiBob (9. April 2011)

Hallo! 

Dann will ich hier auch mal mein Cube vorstellen.
Es ist das Sondermodell "blue Fox" vom Versender H&S.

Bin damit in den 4 Wochen schon gute 450Km gefahren und es macht einfach Spaß!

Ich stell mal einfach ein paar Bilder rein


----------



## Cortina (9. April 2011)

@BastiBob das tonegemappte ist top aber mach Dein Sensor sauber 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## nen (9. April 2011)

Nach den Rekordtemperaturen von 29 Grad am Donnerstag auch heute wieder perfekte sommerliche Verhältnisse um Höhenmeter zu sammeln. Südseitig staubtrocken bis auf 1740m.

Mit dem Bombardier könnte man so einige Höhen- und Kilometer einsparen.





Tuxer und Zillertaler Alpen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stubaier





Der kleine Gupf im Vordergrund mit der Fahrstraße trägt den Namen "Kotzen", den er sich bei seiner Aussicht wahrlich nicht verdient hat.





Felgenverbieger


----------



## BastiBob (9. April 2011)

Reinigt der sich nicht immer automatisch? 
Beim Ausschalten "Sensorreinigung"


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Wie DU leidest unter Wassermangel da geht grad was gar nit .....


Der Fischer in Booßen müsste nur anstauen - Wasser ist noch genug da.  Die ganze Oder ist voll davon.  Aber im Ernst - zzt. ist hier in Frankfurt so eine Art "Optimum". Die Wege sind fast alles befahrbar - und dennoch ist hier und da auf den Überflutungswiesen noch genug für die Natur. Im Oderbruch ist es auf den Feldern noch immer matschig bis wässrig, was eine funktionierende Landwirtschaft unmöglich macht. 
Nächste Woche wieder typisches Aprilwetter für den Osten angesagt, aber ich denke der Sommer macht das Wasser endgültig weg.

Zzt. können wir hier an der Oder vom Sommer nur träumen, kaum 10° und ein blöder Ostwind......der die Ohren kalt macht...aber der Spieltrieb ist stärker als der Schweinehund - also auf ´ne Runde raus! 



Hinten (Grau) die Oder - vorne die Wiesen mit dem Stauwasser



Sturm- und Flutschäden - unberührte Natur an der Oder



Schöne Tour heute gewesen!

@ Acid89 - lange nichts gesehen....schön, das man wieder mal was liest  und Bilder sehen kann 
@ nen & BastiBob - schöne Fotos (BB schönes Bike )

Da ja einige heute (ungerechter Weise) den Sommer bekommen sollten - wird es ja Abend hoffentlich rappelvoll hier mit Fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (9. April 2011)

Hi Spuri,

die Sonne ist ja angekommen nur das mit der Temperatur müssen wir jetzt noch üben, wir saßen vorhin in Badehose und 33 Grad draußen!!!
Diese Farben sind ganz ungewohnt von Dir aber wenigstens ist die Flut zurück 

Das Wetter spinnt total, bei uns ist Hochsommer und die Touris belegen in Jesolo den Strand und gehen baden.
Klingt fast bescheuert aber wenn ich heute hätte biken können, mir wärs zu heiß gewesen!

@nen sag auch mal was, knapp 30 Grad in Innsbruck im April 

@BastiBob verkauf die EOS400D und kauf die 'ne Nikon, dann klappt das auch mit der Sensorreinigung 

 schöne "Hochsommer" Bilder von allen 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## nen (9. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> @nen sag auch mal was, knapp 30 Grad in Innsbruck im April


Das Wetter spinnt 

@spuri: schön, dass dein schwarzer Rappe noch Auslauf bekommt neben der vollgefederten Konkurrenz


----------



## sepalot (9. April 2011)

So, heute bei schönstem Sonnenschein und blauem Himmel eine kleine Runde gedreht . Wieder mal Sophienberg. Nach dem letzten Samstag auf selber Strecke die Fotos etwas Mangelware waren, hatte ich diesmal mehr Zeit und Muse .​ 
Studententrail im Studentenwald am Bach entlang. Vor einer Woche war die Natur noch nicht ganz so weit. Es wird immer grüner und das schönste Grün des Jahres .





​ 




​ 
Und weiter auf dem Studententrail.




​ 
Die Pferde beim Hufschmied, am Randes des Studentenwaldes.




​ 




​ 
Auf der Bank könnte man es sich gemütlich machen - aber das Ziel ist in Sicht .




​ 
Da ragt das Dach des Jagdschlosses Thiergarten aus dem Wald.




​ 
Der größte Teil des Aufstieges ist geschafft. Ein gerahmtes Bild. In der Bildmitte ein naher Vulkan. Der Rauhe Kulm. Wenn der mal ausbrechen sollte, dann fliegt der Holzaussichtsturm der ganz oben drauf steht, bestimmt bis hier her .




​ 
"Fichtelgebirge. Dich werd ich demnächst auch mal wieder heimsuchen!" 




​ 

Fast oben am Sophienberg auf der Höhe Culmberg. Blick über Bayreuth. Weitsicht ohne Ende . Döbraberg - höchste Erhebung im Frankenwald (*Bildmitte - Link*).




​ 

Der Ochsenkopf ist auch nicht mehr sicher die nächste Zeit (*Bildmitte - Link*).




​ 
Dann nehmen wir doch noch die letzten Höhenmeter.




​ 


Für interessierte: Geschichte zum Sophienberg, wie aus Culmberg, Sophienberg wurde. Hab heute erst erfahren , dass hier mal ein Schloss war:


*Historische Daten 1*
*Historische Daten 2*
*Namensgebung*
*Luftbild*
*Sage-Bild*
*Gesteinsschicht*
*Burg-Sage*
*Burg-Skizze*​Heute zeugen von der Burg nur noch solche Sandsteinblöcke ...




​ 
... oder solche Vertiefungen.




​ 

Ab und zu, mal die Aussicht genießen .




​ 
Oder mal gepflegt in der Sonne, bei Aussicht entspannen  (im Ölschiefer ).




​ 
An der hellen Stelle ist flüssiges Harz. Aber was ist das Weiße? Hab am Anfang gedacht, dass das von Kerzen stammt. 




​ 
Der Rhät-Sandstein ist erreicht .




​ 
Der ein oder andere Trail am Buchstein gesurft .




​ 

Und wenn man nicht aufpasst, wo es da überal runtergehen kann. Heute neu entdeckt. Geht schön runter (nein nicht von der Kante weg). Aber ich hab's natürlich wieder geschafft, bei der Erstbesichtigung das Stück rauf zu müssen . War schon fast zu steil zum Schieben .




​ 
Der Buchstein ist erreicht, ...




​ 
... dann geht' diesen Weg entlang, der im letzten Trailstück für heute endet .




​ 
Am Studentenwald hat's mit Pferden angefangen. Also endet der Tag heute auch mit Pferde am Gut Geigenreuth  am Fuße des Buchsteins (*keine Bikeaction - Reitaction - aber egal, ob ride my bike or ride my horse*).




​ 
Mal sehen, ob morgen auch was radtechnisch geht.​


----------



## Ostwandlager (9. April 2011)

*ja stimmt wir hatten am donnerstag abend immer noch 21°! Konnten ewig im garten sitzen Das wetter spinnt*


----------



## picard2893 (9. April 2011)

Endlich fertig... 4 Monate hat es gedauert aber nun ist es in Sachen Komponenten vollständig.

















Nur die Aufschrift, irgendwie bin ich immer noch nicht zufrieden, ist irgendwie zu mächtig...


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. April 2011)

nett 

meins stand heute


----------



## buschhase (9. April 2011)

Bei meiner Tour heut gabs nur ein wunderschönes, neues Pedaltatoo  Den Knipser hatte ich clevererweise nicht dabei.

@picard: Was sindn das für Pedale?


----------



## kubitix (9. April 2011)

@picard

schönes Bike, du schraubst aber langsam. Die Aufschrift finde ich eigentlich in Ordnung, wer aus einem guten Haus kommt darf das auch zeigen.

Mal zwei Bilder von der heutigen Tour.

Das erste ist ein Gruppenbild




und dass gab´s heute auch zu "bewundern"

eine Aussenlandung




Stefan


----------



## Tom1967 (9. April 2011)

Endlich mit dem neuen Bike bei uns in der Nordeifel unterwegs. 

Fazit: traumhaftes Bike, traumhaftes Wetter, tolle Eindrücke...





In der Eifel gibt`s seit ein paar Jahren wieder Biber. Hier einer der vielen Biberdämme:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st-bike (9. April 2011)

Hallo Leute

Ich war auch wieder unterwegs.

Hier ging es los





Dann hier lang





ein bisschen Spielen (Joby-Pod und Selbstauslöser extra für euch)








und danach hier hoch oder doch nicht mangels Qualifikation???





Dann eine Badepause, neeeeee dafür ist es noch zu kalt





am höchsten Punkt für heute 1225m




und ab wieder zurück ins Tal





und geschafft 




genug für heute morgen gehts weiter.
55km 1374hm
@fatz Findest du wieder raus wo lang ging?

@spuri Toll deine Bilder. Die Farben des Frühlings fallen gleich auf.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## picard2893 (9. April 2011)

Tom1967 schrieb:


> Endlich mit dem neuen Bike bei uns in der Nordeifel unterwegs.
> 
> Fazit: traumhaftes Bike, traumhaftes Wetter, tolle Eindrücke...
> 
> ...


 

Das Bike ist echt super, vor allem am hinteren Ende das Cube "Loch" bei den Verstrebungen, echt geil. Geht auch nur mit Titan. 
Wie sieht das eigentlich aus, ist der Werkstoff in der Dicke so stabil, dass bei einem Unfall der Rahmen unbeschadet bleibt, sagen wir mal Kollision mit Auto bei 30km/h oder verhällt sich Titan da wie Stahl und verbiegt sich zumindest, weißt Du das zufällig. Hab ja an meinem Bike auch einige Titanteile angebracht, unter anderem die Schrauben, Schnellspanner usw.


Und zur Nordeifel, da sind wir morgen auch unterwegs, wo war denn das mit dem Biberdamm?


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (9. April 2011)

fatz nicht aber ich.......

@st-bike: Nö ich bin schneller, also, Hausham, Auracher Köpfl, Schliersee, Kreuzbergalm, Tegernsee bei der Point, eine Feierabendrunde von mir...., stimmts so in etwa? ;-)))))))))


----------



## Vasya-0072007 (9. April 2011)

Ich sehe Ihre Fotografien, und das Herz wird zusammengepresst.))) Welches warmes Wetter in Europa!!!
Hat sich entschieden, Ihnen unser Frühlingswetter zu zeigen, damit Sie den realen Kontrast gesehen haben.
Die Fotografie ist gemacht: 09.04.2011 um 3:00 AM
Bei uns in Russland solcher "Frühling". Besonders nicht spazierenzufahren... (((


----------



## Tom1967 (9. April 2011)

picard2893 schrieb:


> Das Bike ist echt super, vor allem am hinteren Ende das Cube "Loch" bei den Verstrebungen, echt geil. Geht auch nur mit Titan.
> Wie sieht das eigentlich aus, ist der Werkstoff in der Dicke so stabil, dass bei einem Unfall der Rahmen unbeschadet bleibt, sagen wir mal Kollision mit Auto bei 30km/h oder verhällt sich Titan da wie Stahl und verbiegt sich zumindest, weißt Du das zufällig. Hab ja an meinem Bike auch einige Titanteile angebracht, unter anderem die Schrauben, Schnellspanner usw.


 
Hallo, nö, ich glaub, ne Kollision mit nem Auto wird auch ein Titanrahmen nicht ohne Dellen überleben. Ich denke aber, dass er deutlich bruch- und reißfester ist, als Alu. Ich kann wenigstens nur hoffen, dass ich solch eine Erfahrung nie mache.



picard2893 schrieb:


> Und zur Nordeifel, da sind wir morgen auch unterwegs, wo war denn das mit dem Biberdamm?



Die Stelle ist an der Wehebachtalsperre bei Großhau. Konkret ist das ein Teil des sog. "Hemingway-Trails". Das ist ein historisch-literarischer Wanderweg, der daran erinnern soll, dass Ernest Hemingway als Kriegsberichterstatter im 2. Weltkrieg ganz in der Nähe einige Zeit vor Ort war.

http://www.mm-historyguide.de/20.0.html


----------



## Cortina (9. April 2011)

Super Bilder, traumhaftes Titan Bike 

Sepi mit seinem Foto Marathon  kubitx mit seinem Gruppenausflug  st-bike mit seiner Voralpentour 

*BUT the winner of the day is Vasya 
If you'll ever come to Italy, you're welcome!! I'll send you all our sun we have 33 degree, tschuldigung Spuri *

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (9. April 2011)

Vasya-0072007 schrieb:


> Bei uns in Russland solcher "Frühling". Besonders nicht spazierenzufahren... (((



 sometimes, maybe, rarely, this weather conditions obtain on 24.Dezember at our hometown. My sympathy is with you.


----------



## picard2893 (10. April 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Bei meiner Tour heut gabs nur ein wunderschönes, neues Pedaltatoo  Den Knipser hatte ich clevererweise nicht dabei.
> 
> @picard: Was sindn das für Pedale?


 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k417/a8935/sudpin-iii-s-pro-pedale-schwarz.html

385 Gramm find ich in Ordnung, dafür klebt man regelrecht drauf und die sind saumäßig stabil...




kubitix schrieb:


> sometimes, maybe, rarely, this weather conditions obtain on 24.Dezember at our hometown. My sympathy is with you.


 
Jaja, was dem Einen fremd, ist dem Anderen Freund/Feind. Ich liebe Schnee, aber mein letztes Bike ist fast an dem Schnee "gestorben". 
Ab jetzt führe ich ne Winterpause bei mir ein, hehe.
Übrigens, Kubitix, da fällt mir doch glatt auf, was zumindest wir sofort wiedererkennen werden und was eigentlich sogar hier reinpasst 
Zeigt her eure "CUBES", denn "Widerstand ist zwecklos!"


----------



## Landus (10. April 2011)

Soo, ich war am Samstag zusammen mit "Themeankitty" hier ausm Forum unterwegs. Einmal Luisenburg-> Kösseine und zurück. Wetter war super, hat Spaß gemacht und wird bald wiederholt

Außerdem gab es oben einen Prototypen des neuen AMS 150 zu bewundern. Anscheinend wurde ne kleine Testfahrt veranstaltet.

Aussicht richtung Waldershof, wo auch das Hauptwerk von Cube ist





Ausblick aufs schöne Fichtelgebirge.





Reaction und Fritzz





Und weils so schön war, gleich nochmal.






Ein Blick zurück


----------



## st-bike (10. April 2011)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> fatz nicht aber ich.......
> 
> @st-bike: Nö ich bin schneller, also, Hausham, Auracher Köpfl, Schliersee, Kreuzbergalm, Tegernsee bei der Point, eine Feierabendrunde von mir...., stimmts so in etwa? ;-)))))))))



Wenn Tegernsee bei der Point die Abfahrt auf der Rodelstrecke von Galaun ist, dann liegst du goldrichtig. Sag mal kennst du den Steig auf dieser Abfahrt, der ca. auf der Hälfte rechts weg geht? Ist in der Kompass schwarz gestrichelt (Fußsteig) drin. Für ne Feierabendrunde ganz schön knackig. Respekt!


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

1 Woche Mallorca gingen mal wieder viel zu schnell vorbei.

Schön war's und erholsam. Alles dabei gehabt: Schöne Trails, tolle Landschaft und herrliches Wetter. Für die Relaxeinlagen gab es dann immer lecker Sauna und Badespaß .

Nur meine Liebste hat es über'n Lenker gehauen und ist mit dem Gesicht auf einem blöden Stein eingeschlagen . Auweia ... die Verletzung sah schon krass übel aus, aber Gott sei Dank nichts gebrochen und die Zähne sind auch noch drin (auch wenn das echt knapp war). Tapfer ist sie aber gleich weiter gefahren . Naja, das kann jedem passieren - hauptsache nichts schlimmes passiert und die Verletzung heilt gut ab. Der Fahrspaß ist auch geblieben .

Apropos Fotos ... die kommen später, bei dem Wetter geht es jetzt raus .





Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## blutbuche (10. April 2011)

super photos !!! ich hab derzeit keine knipse ...

mach´mich jetzt aber auch auf den weg in den walD

 @picard : schöner würfel , aber mich stört es immer wieder , wenn "normales" rot vom bike , mit dem eloxal rot vermischt wird . passt iwie net ...
schönen sonntag allen , gruss, kati


----------



## black arrow zz (10. April 2011)

mal paar Bilder von meiner Tour heute im Oberbergischen




Sperrmauer der Aggertalsperre





Aggertalsperre





Blick ins Oberbergische





mein "Würfel"





auf dem Dümpel





Start





Warnschild





eins mit Selbstauslöser





Blick ins Oberbergische

War ne schöne Tour bei einfach nur geilem Wetter


----------



## MrJerwain (10. April 2011)

Ich hatte gestern das große Glück mit einer fotografisch sehr begabten Freundin die Trails ein bisschen unsicher zu machen 

Das ist unter anderem dabei rausgekommen  :


























Schönen Sonntag euch noch, ich hoffe bei allen ist son super Wetter wie bei uns


----------



## Cortina (10. April 2011)

MrJerwain schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern das große Glück mit einer fotografisch sehr begabten Freundin die Trails ein bisschen unsicher zu machen
> 
> Das ist unter anderem dabei rausgekommen



*Hanzz im Glück 

Grüße
Guido*


----------



## bibo0207 (10. April 2011)

war auch mal wieder unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (10. April 2011)

@ MrJerwain  Haaaaaaaaaa ein Hanzz.....  sieht wircklich klasse aus


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. April 2011)

nen schrieb:


> @spuri: schön, dass dein schwarzer Rappe noch Auslauf bekommt neben der vollgefederten Konkurrenz


Ich mühe mich keinen zu vernachlässigen... 


Vasya-0072007 schrieb:


> Ich sehe Ihre Fotografien, und das Herz wird zusammengepresst....


 Halte durch!!! Cortina hat Dir die Sonne gesandt - hat bei mir auch geklappt. Gut gemacht Cortina, Vasya hat es zzt. wirklich viel nötiger. 


Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Nur meine Liebste hat es über'n Lenker gehauen und ist mit dem Gesicht auf einem blöden Stein eingeschlagen


 Autsch - liebe Grüße und gute Besserung....aus dem Osten. Ihr wisst ja - wenn man vom Pferd fällt soll man auch gleich wieder aufsteigen....also alles gut & richtig gemacht. 

Was für Fotos und Storys hier. Man kann gar niemanden herausheben. Ihr seid einfach Alle  Cortina wird seine Freude haben und die Genesung wird beschleunigt......und Beuze wird es bei Rückkehr gleich in den Sattel treiben - bei den guten Motiven. 
Bin heute auch noch einmal kurz unterwegs gewesen - alles in / um Frankfurt an der Oder.
*Die Wiesen am Ziegenwerder*



*Entwässerungsgraben am Eichwald*











*Rückkehr aus dem sog. Eichwald - nach hinten geht es zur Oder*








So, nun kann das Shit-Wetter kommen.....aber nicht zu lange....


----------



## MrJerwain (10. April 2011)

@Themeankitty: Ja, mein ganzer Stolz 
Mir fällt aber auf, dass kaum ein andrer ein solches fährt? Warum eigentlich? Ich find den würfligen Hans megasuper und im Internet sind auch keinerlei schlechte Rezensionen zu finden?!


----------



## sepalot (10. April 2011)

MrJerwain schrieb:


> @Themeankitty: Ja, mein ganzer Stolz
> Mir fällt aber auf, dass kaum ein andrer ein solches fährt? Warum eigentlich? Ich find den würfligen Hans megasuper und im Internet sind auch keinerlei schlechte Rezensionen zu finden?!


 
vielleicht deshalb: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=421297

viele warten - viele gab es halt noch nicht im letzten Herbst - und nicht alle die ein Hanzz haben sind auch in diesem Forum/ IBC aktiv, dann gibt es ja noch die die nur stille Mitleser sind und dann gibt es noch welche die zwar hier aktiv sind, aber keine Bilder machen.

heute war nur CUBE-Waschen am Abend 





​


----------



## Gummischwain (10. April 2011)

derAndre schrieb:


> Wingover schickt ein Dokument mit w....



Danke! Interessant.


----------



## MrJerwain (10. April 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> viele warten - viele gab es halt noch nicht im letzten Herbst - und nicht alle die ein Hanzz haben sind auch in diesem Forum/ IBC aktiv, dann gibt es ja noch die die nur stille Mitleser sind und dann gibt es noch welche die zwar hier aktiv sind, aber keine Bilder machen.



Mh, mein Händler des Vertrauens meinte auch er wollte schon im Januar nachbestellen und da gabs keine mehr. Naja, Sachen in der Preisordnung kauf ich eh lieber vor Ort, mit Service etc.


----------



## Kai76 (10. April 2011)

Hallo,

bin heute auch mal wieder gefahren.War super Wetter !

Gruß Kai


----------



## sepalot (10. April 2011)

MrJerwain schrieb:


> Mh, mein Händler des Vertrauens meinte auch er wollte schon im Januar nachbestellen und da gabs keine mehr. Naja, Sachen in der Preisordnung kauf ich eh lieber vor Ort, mit Service etc.


 
angeblich sollen Ende der kommenden Woche bzw. Anfang der übernächsten Woche (KW15/ KW16) die kommen, die in der Vororder letzten Herbst waren. Das, das im Januar nachgeordert wurde, wegen der hohen Nachfrage, kommt: Das weis keiner (ist für dieses Jahr weiter nach hinten geschoben zur Auslieferung).

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8189056&postcount=1109


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. April 2011)

Meins aktuell:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tintera (10. April 2011)

Ich habe auch wieder einige Fotos mitgebracht...super Wetter, aber ein kalter Wind. Trotzdem wars schööön


----------



## OIRAM (10. April 2011)

*


MrJerwain schrieb:



			@Themeankitty: Ja, mein ganzer Stolz 
Mir fällt aber auf, dass kaum ein andrer ein solches fährt? Warum eigentlich? Ich find den würfligen Hans megasuper und im Internet sind auch keinerlei schlechte Rezensionen zu finden?!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Du Glückspils, ne Freundin die auch am Biken is, mit der Cam umgehen kann und Cooles Hanzz. 

Für viele wird das Hanzz als Tourenbike wahrscheinlich zu schwer sein.

Hab die Tage eines beim Joggen gesehen. Da kam der Neid hoch... 

Was anderes bleibt mir ja imo nicht, da meine Gabel sofort wieder Retour ist.

Wurde zwar repariert, aber eben nicht auf die neuere 2 air step version umgebaut. 

Naja, ich denke mal am Mittwoch ist es soweit. 

Mein Dank geht schon mal vorab an das Team Megabike aus Unna (Andre[/COLOR 

Ich bin nun seid 2 Wochen, genau wie Guido, dazu verdammt, die schönen Bilder von euren Touren am Bildschirm zu betrachten. 

Also, weiter machen... 

Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## black arrow zz (10. April 2011)

noch mal ne frage von mir; wie bekommt man die fotos im forum auf eine vernünftige grösse; bei mir sind nur so mini-teile rausgekommen


----------



## MrJerwain (10. April 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Du Glückspils*



Hehe, allerdings 
Vom männlichen Teil meines Freundeskreis wollte überhaupt keiner, da hatte ich schon fast die Hoffnung aufgegeben, und da kam die Initiative doch tatsächlich von ihr.  
Ich hoffe mal es war nicht die erste und letzte Tour, war ne heftige Gaudi 

Dir mal viel Glück, dass Dein Rad Mittwoch wieder einsatzbereit ist!


----------



## fatz (10. April 2011)

st-bike schrieb:


> @fatz Findest du wieder raus wo lang ging?


klar haett ich's gewusst aber ich hab's grad erst gelesen. bin da oefter mal unterwegs. da gibt's ein paar richtig hammerfette trails.


----------



## Cortina (10. April 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Ich bin nun seid 2 Wochen, genau wie Guido, dazu verdammt, die schönen Bilder von euren Touren am Bildschirm zu betrachten.
> Also, weiter machen...
> Schönen Gruss, Mario
> *



Hock Dich in den Flieger und komm her, kann wieder Auto fahren, wir hauen uns in Jesolo an den Strand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard2893 (10. April 2011)

70 km Tour von Bonn nach Bad Godesberg, weiter durch den Kottenforst nach Wormersdorf, rauf zur Tomburg, weiter nach Rheinbach und wieder zurück nach Bonn... 






Schön gechillt biken zur Abwechslung, den Stress haben wir zuhause gelassen...









Freundlich wie immer grüßen uns die Autofahrer und wünschen uns alles Gute. (Außer die arroganten Drecksäcke, die solche Schwanzersätze fahren und sich genauso auf der Straße benehmen, wie auch im Beruf) 
Chef, waren Sie das?! : ))





Hetzjagd mit einem Formel 1 Fahrer im Ruhestand. Bei 8km/h kam ich schon ganz schön ins Schwitzen, hihi...





Der Weg rauf zur Tomburg





Die alte Tomburgruine, Endziel erreicht...





Endspurt mit knapp 61 km/h. Die neue Schaltung funktioniert innerhalb normaler Parameter.


----------



## dusi__ (10. April 2011)

jetzt geht wieder die diskussion los...  trotzdem schöne fotos   , die oma toppt bis jetzt alles haha


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. April 2011)

Hallo,

@All: Supi Fotos !!! 

Heute morgen schön ausgeschlafen und die Rücktour von Mallorca heute Nacht ist auch schon wieder vergessen.

Also, rauf zur Platte mit Ausblick auf Wiesbaden.




Nette Wandersleute haben uns mal zusammen abgelichtet.




Runter nach Wiesbaden über flowige Trails.




Airbourne  ... endlich habe ich mich da mal getraut. Sieht nicht dolle aus, aber jeder hat ja mal klein angefangen. Spaß hat's gemacht.




Am Neroberg (Wiesbaden, http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neroberg)
Prost Cubeler und ein ganz spezieller Gruß aus der Heimat an Guido.




Überall blüht es , 



obwohl man noch klar den Unterschied zwischen Eschenhahn und Wiesbaden sieht. Die Buchen sind in WI schon komplett ausgeschlagen, hier in Eschenhahn wollen die noch schlüpfen.

Edit: Ach was ich an diesem perfekten Tag (25 °C, wolkenlos, leichte Brise, alles blüht und grünt) besonders gut fand. Meine Beste hat mich heute auf dem Anstieg Wiesbaden - Platte (300 hm) mal so richtig nass gemacht. Ich bin 2 mal rangekommen, aber am Ende hat sie mich Platt gemacht . Spitze .

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Cortina (10. April 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> jetzt geht wieder die diskussion los...  trotzdem schöne fotos   , die oma toppt bis jetzt alles haha



Genau lass uns diskutieren, ich glaube nämlich das ist ein OPA 

@picard2893 Super Fotos, auch wenn das Rolli Foto gemein ist 

Joerg und Tina, Ihr bekommt wohl nie genug


----------



## Heada (10. April 2011)

Samstag ein wenig im heimischen Forst unterwegs gewesen...    Leider sinds nur die beiden Standbilder geworden...

P.S:  Sorry für das Ghost, wollte es nicht rausschneiden^^


----------



## barbarissima (10. April 2011)

*@Sirrah73*
Willkommen zurück  Hoffentlich hat deine Frau ihren Sturz mittlerweile gut verdaut. Auf den Fotos sieht sie ja schon wieder aus wie neu 

*MrJerwain*
Schön hier auch mal ein Hanzz zu sehen  Und wenn die Fotos dann auch noch so klasse sind ....   

*Apropos klasse...*
ist schon echt beeindruckend, was man nach einem sonnigen WE hier für eine Bilderflut präsentiert bekommt  
Bevor ich hier aber mit seitenlangen Lobeshymnen andere Poster langweile, fasse ich mich lieber kurz:


 *SAUSTARKE FOTOS HABT IHR GEMACHT 

*

Und damit Cortina und Oiram nicht ins Montagmorgenloch plumpsen und dann so ganz ohne Fotos da stehen, werde ich meine erst morgen abliefern 
Jetzt gibt es nur ein bisschen Anbendstimmung


----------



## st-bike (10. April 2011)

Und ich hebe meine dann für die beiden für Montag Abend auf.


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. April 2011)

Leute, da mach ich mit.

Ich muss mir noch die Malle Fotos vornehmen, die ich die ganze Woche mal "pö-a-pö" nachliefer.

ausserdem habe ich ja morgen noch Urlaub, hehehehe, und es ist ja gutes Wetter vorhergesagt.


----------



## Cortina (10. April 2011)

*SUPIIIIIIIIIII OIRAM UND ICH DANKEN EUCH*
Bärbel, hoffe Du hast Dich heute nicht verfahren


----------



## barbarissima (10. April 2011)

Quatsch, die Zeiten sind engültig vorbei 

 Ich werde nie wieder Gefahr laufen, spurlos von der Landkarte zu verschwinden 



Wäre allerdings einmal fast im Gebüsch gelandet, weil ich dem putzigen kleinen Radfahrer zugeschaut habe, der sich da auf dem Display abrackert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gizz (11. April 2011)

hallo, ich bin neu hier und möchte euch direkt mal mein neues schmuckstück präsentieren. nach sehr langer pause habe ich wieder zum bikesport zurückgefunden. lange rede kurzer sinn.


----------



## picard2893 (11. April 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> jetzt geht wieder die diskussion los... trotzdem schöne fotos  , die oma toppt bis jetzt alles haha


 
Meinst Du die Helmdiskussion? Wie Du siehst, wir haben sie immer dabei, benutzen sie aber nur, wenn wir das Bedürfnis dazu haben. Jedem sollte selber überlassen sein, ob er einen Helm trägt oder nicht. Ganz einfach...
Und nein, es ist ein Opa, und wir waren gaaaanz lieb, 



Cortina schrieb:


> Genau lass uns diskutieren, ich glaube nämlich das ist ein OPA
> 
> @picard2893 Super Fotos, auch wenn das Rolli Foto gemein ist


 
Ach Quatsch, wir waren handzahm, an dem Tag waren wir einfach nur gut gelaunt und meine Kollegen waren eh noch einige Meter hinter mir, sodass ich ganz locker hinter dem OPA fahren konnte... muss auch mal sein.


----------



## Geospiff (11. April 2011)

Hallo,

auch wenn ich angesichts der doch genialen Panoramen die hier abgelichtet werden (Neid

 und Respekt) nicht den "Hauch einer Chance" habe, so möchte ich doch meine Heimat nicht zu kurz kommen lassen.
Kurzer Ausritt in der Abendsonne durch Wald und Steillagen und dann am Leudelsbach entlang Richtung Heimat....









Gruß & ab in die Heia....


----------



## barbarissima (11. April 2011)

*Ich habe mich gestern zu einer **Rundtour um Heidenheim **entschlossen. Anfangs war´s ziemlich beschaulich, wenn auch landschaftlich sehr hübsch 

 Nutzen wir also die Gelegenheit für ein paar Bilder für´s Familienalbum 

*

*



*

*



*

*Am Schnaitheimer Steinbruch wurde es dann schon interessanter 

 Richtig verwegene Zeitgenossen fahren  links den Hang runter 

 Da gehöre ich aber nicht dazu 

*











*Ich fahre lieber ein Stück weiter zum Skihang. Der macht auch Spaß 

*






*Auch wenn man ziemlich schnell unten ist 

*






*Ich wünsche euch eine schöne Woche 

*


----------



## idworker (11. April 2011)

Klasse Bärbel, Steinbruch und Skihang, da bin ich aufgewachsen......

Auch Dir eine schöne Woche
Grüße  Uwe


----------



## Firstkiller (11. April 2011)

Erst mal schöne Bilder ! und zweitens "Du bist ja von fast daheim" 



barbarissima schrieb:


> *Ich habe mich gestern zu einer **Rundtour um Heidenheim **entschlossen. Anfangs war´s ziemlich beschaulich, wenn auch landschaftlich sehr hübsch
> 
> Nutzen wir also die Gelegenheit für ein paar Bilder für´s Familienalbum
> 
> ...


----------



## acid89 (11. April 2011)

Auch ich habe gestern das schöne Wetter für eine Tour genutzt.


----------



## barbarissima (11. April 2011)

Sieht immer wieder hübsch aus, das weißrote Acid


----------



## barbarissima (11. April 2011)

Firstkiller schrieb:


> Erst mal schöne Bilder ! und zweitens "Du bist ja von fast daheim"


 
Danke schön  Und stimmt, Burgau ist ja wirklich nicht weit weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi_tool (11. April 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Danke schön  Und stimmt, Burgau ist ja wirklich nicht weit weg



Hast Du auch alles wieder mit heimgenommen, was Du mitgenommen hast?


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. April 2011)

Schon der Wahnsinn, wie die blassen Waden noch blenden


----------



## Gummischwain (11. April 2011)

picard2893 schrieb:


> Meinst Du die Helmdiskussion? Wie Du siehst, wir haben sie immer dabei, benutzen sie aber nur, wenn wir das Bedürfnis dazu haben. Jedem sollte selber überlassen sein, ob er einen Helm trägt oder nicht. Ganz einfach...





Und endlich mal ohne diese nervende und penetrante Sicherheitsbelehrung!!! 


Ihr Leute im Süden Deutschlands seit echt zu beneiden! 
Ich als "Flachlandtiroler" bin froh, wenn ich ne Abraumhalde zum heizen finde... 
Muss mal wieder die Eifel unsicher machen... wenigstens ein wenig "Berge" haben die dort!


----------



## barbarissima (11. April 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Hast Du auch alles wieder mit heimgenommen, was Du mitgenommen hast?


 
Habe extra noch mal nachgeschaut, alles noch da, auch die Tasche von der Digicam  


lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Schon der Wahnsinn, wie die blassen Waden noch blenden


 
Jau  Zur Zeit haben sie eine enorme Leuchtkraft


----------



## andi_tool (11. April 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Habe extra noch mal nachgeschaut, alles noch da, auch die Tasche von der Digicam
> 
> 
> Jau  Zur Zeit haben sie eine enorme Leuchtkraft




ich nehme an, Du kennst den Hintergrund für meine Frage nicht?


----------



## Cortina (11. April 2011)

*



DANKE Bärbel, acid89, gizz, Geospiff FÜR DIE FOTOS





Oiram liegt wohl lieber auf seinem Sofa, dann mach ich mich jetzt alleine an den Strand 

, bis später 

Grüße
Guido
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (11. April 2011)

gizz schrieb:


> hallo, ich bin neu hier und möchte euch direkt mal mein neues schmuckstück präsentieren. nach sehr langer pause habe ich wieder zum bikesport zurückgefunden. lange rede kurzer sinn.



Aber Hallo ! Da hast du aber eine gute Wahl getroffen mit deinem Cube! Sehr schönes Bike.


----------



## Friendsofmine (11. April 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Habe extra noch mal nachgeschaut, alles noch da, auch die Tasche von der Digicam
> 
> 
> Jau  Zur Zeit haben sie eine enorme Leuchtkraft



Dachte Grafitti gibt es nur in der Großstadt ? Oder war das die Bärbel selber......?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. April 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Dachte Grafitti gibt es nur in der Großstadt ? Oder war das die Bärbel selber......?


  Die Farbe wäre in der Tat passend, da Frauenkompatibel....und bei dem was "Mac Barbara" im Rucksack so alles mitführt..... Aber Ihr Herz ist rein - und diese Schmiererei gar nicht das Niveau. Ich denke wenn Sie dort Hand angelegt hätte - würde ein nie gesehenes "Meisterwerk" die Hütte zieren.


----------



## Magic21 (11. April 2011)

Heute mal wieder mit dem Cube durch die heimischen Tagebaurestlöcher gestrampelt.
Was da so alles gebaut wird wird.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## andi_tool (11. April 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Dachte Grafitti gibt es nur in der Großstadt ? Oder war das die Bärbel selber......?



An der Schmiererei bin ich heute auch vorbeigefahren....


----------



## blutbuche (11. April 2011)

...am sonntag auch lang unterwegs gewesen(photo geliehen .. allerdings - mal wieder - asche auf mein haupt - ohne  cube .... war trotzdem schön  lg , kati


----------



## Dämon__ (11. April 2011)

*Den schönen Tag nochmal genutzt...*


----------



## floggel (11. April 2011)

So, meine Bilder zum Sonntag, es gab wieder einmal Traumwetter.


Zum Start ein feiner Flowtrail.






Hier habe ich schon befürchtet, dass die Kamera das saftig-schrille Grün nicht rüberbringen kann; kommt aber doch sehr nahe.






Sanfte Hügel.






Glück gehabt - 50cm tiefer und die Orientierung wäre weg gewesen (ok stimmt nicht, Navi dabei ).


----------



## barbarissima (11. April 2011)

idworker schrieb:


> Klasse Bärbel, Steinbruch und Skihang, da bin ich aufgewachsen......
> 
> Auch Dir eine schöne Woche
> Grüße Uwe


 
....und du bist bestimmt auch die Geröllhänge im Steinbruch runter 



andi_tool schrieb:


> ich nehme an, Du kennst den Hintergrund für meine Frage nicht?


Das nehme ich auch an


----------



## andi_tool (11. April 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> ....und du bist bestimmt auch die Geröllhänge im Steinbruch runter
> 
> 
> Das nehme ich auch an



Ihr wart in der Nähe von Schnaitheim. Den Schnaitheimern sagt man nach, daß die alles mitnehmen, was nicht niet- und nagelfest ist.

Aber wir haben eine schöne Gegend zum Biken, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedal41 (11. April 2011)

Hi Cubes !

Heute den schönen Urlaubstag für ne längere Tour genuzt.Morgen soll das Wetter  unbeständiger werden, Schnee ab 800m.....





20 Jahre jünger und ein gesunder Rücken , dann wär ich vieleicht drüber gesprungen 









das kleine Gebirge da trüben ist der Kaiserstuhl,ein bekanntes Weinanbaugebiet hier in Baden und dahinter fliest der Rhein...













Grüsse aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## OIRAM (11. April 2011)

*

Oiram liegt wohl lieber auf seinem Sofa, dann mach ich mich jetzt alleine an den Strand 

, bis später [/COLOR]

Grüße
Guido
[/QUOTE]

Danke für die Einladung, Guido 

Liege nicht auf dem Sofa, war arbeiten, bei dem Wetter...

Hab aber meinem Bike heut mal ein wenig Sonne gegönnt...

...aber nicht am Strand. 





So, hab meine Bilderanteilquote erfüllt und schau mir Eure  BILDER  an.

Danke dafür...

Schönen Gruss, Mario

*[/B]


----------



## noan (11. April 2011)

Einen schönen Gruß aus Berlin und Umgebung...schön war es am Wochenende.


----------



## st-bike (11. April 2011)

So dann will ich auch mal ein paar Fotos von Sonntag zeigen

Sind dieses Mal nicht so viele. Hat sich in der Gruppe leider nicht anders ergeben. Wenigstens war die Cubedichte ordentlich (7 Räder - 1xStereo HPC, 1xStereo SE 2010, 1xStereo Team 2011)
















Viel Spaß beim Anschauen.


----------



## Friendsofmine (11. April 2011)

@ Oriam

Den Bike ist nat. top. Mich würde aber mehr dein Montage Ständer interessieren. Wo bekommt man den her und was kost das gute Stück ?!

Gruss


----------



## nen (11. April 2011)

Xtreme S 3000 dürfte der gesuchte Montageständer sein.

Klasse Fotos @all und @Bärbel: für mich einfach so ziemlich das schönste AMS 


Pedal41 schrieb:


> Morgen soll das Wetter  unbeständiger werden, Schnee ab 800m.....


Ich sag ja das Wetter spinnt. Eine Woche nach den 29 Grad in der Früh Schnee bis ins Tal möglich  wtf


----------



## Vincy (11. April 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> @ Oriam
> 
> Den Bike ist nat. top. Mich würde aber mehr dein Montage Ständer interessieren. Wo bekommt man den her und was kost das gute Stück ?!
> 
> Gruss


 

Dieser könnte das sein. 
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-montagestaender-s-3000/aid:23228


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

so, denn letzten Urlaubstag nochmal richtig genutzt, bevor es morgen wieder mit Projektplänen und -management zur Sache geht.

Aber morgen ist morgen .

Heute ging es von Eschenhahn via Platte zum Altenstein.




Die neuen LRS machen immer noch einen netten Eindruck 




Weiter ging es dann an der Eisernen Hand (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahnhof_Eiserne_Hand) vorbei immer den Trails folgend zum Schläferskopf (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schläferskopf). Da kommt man schon mal ins Schwitzen .








Schöne flowige Trails locken in die Abfahrt Richtung Wiesbaden ...








.... aber der Weg soll uns ja Richtung Hohe Wurzel führen. Da heisst es abbiegen. In der Nähe der Mathildenquelle ein kurzer Stop. Danach ging es die Trails zur Hohen Wurzel rauf ... das meiste als Tragepassage.




An der Hohen Wurzel angekommen (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hohe_Wurzel_(Taunus))




Aber was rauf ging, geht auch wieder runter . An der Eisernen Hand eine kurze Rast und Stärkung. Und der Würfel darf sich auch ausruhen.




Fast wieder zu Hause angekommen der Rückblick auf die Tour. Hinten rechts der Hügel mit dem Funkturm ist die Hohe Wurzel.




War ein schöner Tag heute ... und morgen geht es erstmal Richtung Schweden ... Köttbullar essen bis zum Anschlag (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Köttbullar)   

Viele Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Friendsofmine (11. April 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe. Das wird er sein. Bekommt man das Teil auch im guten Fachhandel oder nur über ROSE ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schabo Marc (11. April 2011)

ich war heute auch mal wieder unterwegs, hier ein paar Bilder:




















@ acid89: Welchen Lenker, Sattel, Sattelklemme und stütze hast du an deinem Cube,
denn ich möchte meins ein wenig verändern.


----------



## Friendsofmine (11. April 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> War ein schöner Tag heute ... und morgen geht es erstmal Richtung Schweden ... Köttbullar essen bis zum Anschlag (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Köttbullar)
> 
> Viele Grüße aus Eschenhahn



Krankenversicherung und Billy Regal nicht vergessen !


----------



## Audix (11. April 2011)

Auch mal wieder unterwegs gewesen:





Gepinkelt wurde aus Zeitersparnis-Gründen natürlich in die Flasche!
Und um Gewicht zu sparen habe ich auch nichts zu trinken mit g ......  

Bei uns im Deister zu Hannover ist der Wald noch nicht ganz so weit wie bei einigen hier.






und komische Bäume wachsen hier!


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. April 2011)

Audix schrieb:


>




Voll der Stanley Kubrick Style. Cool.........


----------



## gizz (12. April 2011)

@Friendsofmine vielen dank. ich bin auch stolz wie oskar.

liebe grüße an alle cube freunde dort draußen.


----------



## barbarissima (12. April 2011)

nen schrieb:


> Xtreme S 3000 dürfte der gesuchte Montageständer sein.
> 
> Klasse Fotos @all und @Bärbel: für mich einfach so ziemlich das schönste AMS


 
Danke schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid89 (12. April 2011)

Schabo Marc schrieb:


> @ acid89: Welchen Lenker, Sattel, Sattelklemme und stütze hast du an deinem Cube,
> denn ich möchte meins ein wenig verändern.



Lenker: Truvativ Holzfeller Riserbar
Sattel: Selle Italia MAX FLITE Gel Flow
Sattelklemme: Hope (mit Schraube)
Sattelstütze: Syncros FL


----------



## OIRAM (12. April 2011)

*@ Friendsofmine

Ja, da wurd ja schon alles richtig zu geschrieben.

Ist der "Xtreme S 3000" vom Roseversand.

Xtreme ist glaub ich ne Hausmarke von Rose und die gibt´s nur da.

Es gibt aber auch andere gute von Topeak u.s.w.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. April 2011)

nen schrieb:


> @Bärbel: für mich einfach so ziemlich das schönste AMS


----------



## Gummischwain (12. April 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


>



Mach dir nix draus. Dafür ist das "Grüne" seltener...


----------



## dusi__ (12. April 2011)

äußerst selten 

 schöne fotos  macht lust auf meeeeehhhrrrr!


----------



## barbarissima (12. April 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


>


 
*Neidisch? 

 

*


----------



## Andi_five (12. April 2011)

Hi,
chillen am Steinsee nach dem Biken

Beer und Füße im Wasser XD






Ja nicht ganz so spektakulär wie andere Bilder hier
aber kommen sicher noch bessere von uns 

Grüß
Andi


----------



## Cortina (12. April 2011)

*Schluss jetzt mit dem Bauchpinseln, ALLE unsere Cubes sind schön!!!

Grüße
Guido

....und Du Andi_five hol die Bikes aus dem Wasser, das tut denen nicht gut. 
Nachher wird dann wieder  wenn was knarzt oder quietscht*


----------



## Andi_five (12. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Schluss jetzt mit dem Bauchpinseln, ALLE unsere Cubes sind schön!!!
> 
> Grüße
> Guido
> ...



Standen ja nur ganz kurz drinne 
Bin ja net Wahnsinnig

Aber recht haste
Schön sind sie alle unsere CUBES


----------



## rabi05 (12. April 2011)

So hier mein neuer Würfel oder besser mein neuer Rahmen. Dank ebay extrem günstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horstling (12. April 2011)

Andi_five schrieb:


> Hi,
> chillen am nach dem Biken
> 
> Beer und Füße im Wasser XD
> ...



He! Ich wollte mir eigentlich nen weissen Sattel kaufen, aber der an dem schwarzen Bike ( wie meiner ) scheint ja von selbst weiss zu werden. Kann man da nachhelfen?


----------



## xerto (12. April 2011)

Da kann ich mithalten,

wie man Cubes irgendwie benutzt!








Hier beim einfahren letzte Woche.... nicht nur Cubes, aber einige






und noch eins







und dann doch noch ein weiteres Cube..






Viel Spass beim Biken, allerdings ist heute Mistwetter..


----------



## ThomasAC (12. April 2011)

rabi05 schrieb:


> [...]



Okay, ich komme nicht drauf. Was soll der Tennisball da drinnen?


----------



## rabi05 (12. April 2011)

Lol hab ich bei all meinen Rädern seit 20 jahren war irgendwann damals mit 15 unser Markenzeichen und irgendwie häng ich daran. Meine Söhne meine Tochter alle haben son ding in den Felgen. Beim kleinsten in einer 10" Felge lol.


----------



## kubitix (12. April 2011)

hi zsäm,

wir waren am Wochenende auch unterwegs von wegen Grundlagenausdauer,





ich muß mir immer mal was einfallen lassen um WildWeibchen zu motivieren, der nachfolgende Bestechungsversuch klappt eigentlich immer. So ist sie dieses Jahr schon fast 1.000 Kilometer gefahren.

Ich hab das wesentliche mal hervorgehoben, sonst wird´s vielleicht übersehen.




Heute war ich bei meinem Würfeldealer um ein paar Teile abzuholen, da stand doch tatsächlich mein neues Bike rum.


----------



## dusi__ (12. April 2011)

nach der ganzen diskussion vonwegen 26" gegen 29" kommt nun bald 26" + 29" ggn. elektroschrott  (und danach gegen elektroschrott 29"  ) 

son quatsch braucht doch keiner.


----------



## Cortina (12. April 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> So ist sie dieses Jahr schon fast 1.000 Kilometer gefahren.



Ich werd mich für September mal nach ner Eisdielen POI umsehen, so sagen wir mal max. alle 70km


----------



## kubitix (12. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ich werd mich für September mal nach ner Eisdielen POI umsehen, so sagen wir mal max. alle 70km





und spätestens direkt nach Passagen mit mehr als 11% Steigung, um´s Mütchen wieder runter zu kühlen.

PS: morgen fahr´n wir mal nach Frankfurt an den Kornmarkt


----------



## Andi_five (12. April 2011)

horstling schrieb:


> He! Ich wollte mir eigentlich nen weissen Sattel kaufen, aber der an dem schwarzen Bike ( wie meiner ) scheint ja von selbst weiss zu werden. Kann man da nachhelfen?



BikenBikenBiken 

Vielleicht mit Azeton versuchen hmm

wie bekommt man Farbe von Leder runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. April 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Mach dir nix draus. Dafür ist das "Grüne" seltener...





dusi schrieb:


> äußerst selten





barbarissima schrieb:


> *Neidisch?*


Nur noch noch ein ganz kleines bischen.....Danke für die Trösteversuche...


Cortina schrieb:


> *Schluss jetzt mit dem Bauchpinseln, ALLE unsere Cubes sind schön!!!*


Nö, nu gar nich mehr.... 
Im Übrigen wieder schöne Fotos heute, denn hier ist es 2 Tage regnerisch und unter 10° - Denke die Tage lasse ich mal aus, zumal blöde Arbeitszeiten.....um so besser wenn sich hier zum Trost trotzdem was tut. 

@kubitix - dann ist aber Schluss mit den Kalorienbomben - erst wenn der Akku alle ist.....können wir eventuell wieder darüber reden.... Würde im Übrigen die Dinger nicht generell "verteufeln". Wer irgendwie gehandicapt ist (Behinderung, Unfall, Alter oder was auch immer) und dennoch so am Bikesport teilhaben kann.....aber für alle Anderen ist es hier wohl induskabel.  Falls es doch Diskussionen dazu geben sollte - denkt an den Cube Talk!!!
PS: Milan0 hat dankenswert* dort* die Diskussion auch bereits eröffnet!


----------



## Andi_five (12. April 2011)

Ë


----------



## barbarissima (12. April 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> hi zsäm,
> 
> Ich hab das wesentliche mal hervorgehoben, sonst wird´s vielleicht übersehen.


Der sieht aber echt lecker aus 

 Was hätte ich gestern darum gegeben, wenn ich so einen Eisbecher bekommen hätte 



PS: Für wen ist denn die Kinderportion neben dran 



PSPS: Zu dem E-Bike sag ich mal nix


----------



## Ostwandlager (12. April 2011)

Heute war ich bei meinem Würfeldealer um ein paar Teile abzuholen, da stand doch tatsächlich mein neues Bike rum.



[/quote]

*das Bike kenne ich Das wird das neue...!
Naja nach dem Eisbecher bestimmt nicht schlecht
*


----------



## Fetcher (12. April 2011)

xerto schrieb:


>



Seit ihr bis ihn die Nacht eingefahren? 
Die meisten haben ja ne Leuchte am lenker, und nichtmal so schlechte. N paar sehen aus wie ne Lupine.


----------



## blutbuche (12. April 2011)

@dusi : wie recht du hast ...

@rabi : der sattel ist eine vergewaltigung für´s auge !! und warum fährst du mtb , wenn du slicks drauf hast ??? nix versteh´n ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (13. April 2011)

Fetcher schrieb:


> Seit ihr bis ihn die Nacht eingefahren?
> Die meisten haben ja ne Leuchte am lenker, und nichtmal so schlechte. N paar sehen aus wie ne Lupine.



Ja die meisten sind Lupine und da wir im ganzen Jahr fahren brauchen wir auch ein bißchen Licht.

Die Sigmas aller Art sind aus unserer Erfahrung heraus nicht immer zuverlässig genug.

Einige von uns haben sich Chinessenfunzeln im Internet bestellt. Das ist wie Lotto spielen. Ich habe zwei bestellt. Eine ist schon defekt die andere ist absolut zuverlässig.


----------



## rabi05 (13. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @dusi : wie recht du hast ...
> 
> @rabi : der sattel ist eine vergewaltigung für´s auge !! und warum fährst du mtb , wenn du slicks drauf hast ??? nix versteh´n ...



na so schlimm ist der sattel auch nicht. Und wieso nicht MTB Fahren wenn 90% Strasse sind kann ich auf Stollen gut verzichten.  Das Rad bringt mich zur Arbeit, zum Garten und ne Runde mit den Kindern um den Baldeneysee. Ich fahre kein Gelände sondern nur Just for Fun dafür reichen die Fat Frank. Ich fahre zwar viel aber wie gesagt meistens Strasse.


----------



## kube (13. April 2011)

Ne der ist nicht schlimm der ist absolut grässlich, so einen Sattel würd ich mir nichtmal auf ein Holland Rad machen....Aber ist schon Ok wenn's dir gefällt


----------



## xerto (13. April 2011)

kube schrieb:


> Ne der ist nicht schlimm der ist absolut grässlich, so einen Sattel würd ich mir nichtmal auf ein Holland Rad machen....Aber ist schon Ok wenn's dir gefällt



Die ganzen Kritiker des Sattels scheinen ja noch nie einen Brooks gefahren zu sein! 

Das ist einer der bequemsten Sättel die es auf dem Markt gibt. Er mag ja nicht der schönste sein, der nutzbarste ist er.


----------



## Stan_Ef (13. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @dusi : wie recht du hast ...
> 
> @rabi : der sattel ist eine vergewaltigung für´s auge !! und warum fährst du mtb , wenn du slicks drauf hast ??? nix versteh´n ...




Ich fahre auf meinen Hardtail-MTB auch semi-Sliks.

Ist in der Stadt einfach besser.

Aber der Sattel sieht echt ******* aus... *g


----------



## Friendsofmine (13. April 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> Die ganzen Kritiker des Sattels scheinen ja noch nie einen Brooks gefahren zu sein!
> 
> Das ist einer der bequemsten Sättel die es auf dem Markt gibt. Er mag ja nicht der schönste sein, der nutzbarste ist er.



Auf meinem 30 Jahre alten Gazelle hab ich auch einen Brooks drauf, da passt aich nix anderes rauf.


----------



## kube (13. April 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> Die ganzen Kritiker des Sattels scheinen ja noch nie einen Brooks gefahren zu sein!
> 
> Das ist einer der bequemsten Sättel die es auf dem Markt gibt. Er mag ja nicht der schönste sein, der nutzbarste ist er.



Wenn ich bequem fahren will dann kauf ich mir ein Hollandrad


----------



## blutbuche (13. April 2011)

Word !!!!


----------



## Firstkiller (13. April 2011)

Bilder ?


----------



## Dämon__ (13. April 2011)

*Hier noch welche vom WE....ach war das so schön warm.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (13. April 2011)

*@Dämon 

*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. April 2011)

Firstkiller schrieb:


> Bilder ?


Mistwetter  
Gerade mal 5° heute, Wind & Regen. Moskau ist eben nicht mehr weit weg.


----------



## fatz (13. April 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Gerade mal 5° heute, Wind & Regen. Moskau ist eben nicht mehr weit weg.


daran kann's hier sicher nicht liegen....


----------



## Dämon__ (13. April 2011)

sind wohl alle noch platt von letzter Woche wo es so schön war...bin da auch fast jeden Tag gefahren.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (13. April 2011)

Hatte die letzten 3 Tage Besuch aus Hamburg zum MTB Urlaub im Harz.
Montag komplett kurz getragen und trotzdem geschwitzt, gestern in Sant Andreasberg (fast höhe Torfhaus) Schnee, Hagel, Sturm und Regen.
Heute auf der letzten Tour min. 30km/h Gegenwind aber meist gings im Wald vorwärts, da merkt man den Wind nicht wirklich.




Gruß Marcus


----------



## basti1985 (13. April 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> *Hier noch welche vom WE....ach war das so schön warm.*


 
alles sehr vertraut, war ich am we auch unterwegs


----------



## Gummischwain (14. April 2011)

Heute Morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit...
(sind leider "nur" Fotos von meinem mobilen Hochfrequenz-Sprechfunkgerät)


----------



## Friendsofmine (14. April 2011)

......auf dem Weg zur Arbeit ?!  Bist du Förster ?


----------



## Gummischwain (14. April 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> ......auf dem Weg zur Arbeit ?!  Bist du Förster ?



Ne, das nicht. 
Ich arbeite glücklicherweise nicht sehr weit weg von zuhause. Start und Ziel liegen quasi direkt an der Ruhr (ist viell. dem ein oder anderen bekannt). Daher kann ich den Ruhrradwanderweg zur Arbeit nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (14. April 2011)

kenn ich, kann ich auch machen  immer herlich morgens ein wenig wasser zu sehen


----------



## Dämon__ (14. April 2011)

*Heute von der Arbeit...*


----------



## OIRAM (14. April 2011)

*Glück Auf, Dämon

Lass mich raten, ist das der Nordschacht des Bergwerk Saar ?

Und wo ist das Cube ? 

Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## Dämon__ (14. April 2011)

Ja genau Kumpel  einer der sich auskennt.
Rate mal wo das CUBE ist.


----------



## kubitix (14. April 2011)

Guude,

damit der arme Guido nicht noch tiefer in seine Mittenleistenkrise rutscht war ich heute extra für ihn bei herrlichstem Wetter und angenehmen 12°C mit dem Stereo unterwegs. Kopf hoch das wird schon und dann "schlägst du gnadenlos zurück, dessen bin ich sicher.

Ein paar Bilder hab ich auch mitgebracht.

auf dem Weg von Bierbach, leider heißt nur der Ort so den Bach hab ich noch nicht gefunden, nach Erlau.




so malerisch läßt sich´s sicher schön Wohnen, aber im Winter bei Schnee und Eis ist es nicht mehr ganz so lustig.




ich habe auch einen ökologisch völlig korrekten Bikeständer gefunden.




weiter geht´s von Erlau zur Neunkirchner Höhe und nach Laudenau.




im Wald wohnen die kleinen Odenwaldtrolle und weil sie so klein sind haben sie ihre Wohnungen etwas erhöht gebaut, vonwegen dem Überblick.




zu dem ökologisch korrekten Bikeständer gab´s dann noch nen voll krass korrekten Anhänger. Der Rollwiederstand ist aber auch voll krass alder guckst du.




von Laudenau geht´s dann nunner nach Reichel´s








zwischendurch geht´s auch ein bizzl wieder hoch, die HM halten sich aber in Grenzen.




an dieser Stelle war mein Stereo echt bockig, dass wollte da unbedingt runter. Ich aber NICHT.




auch eine kleine Treppe konnte es nicht mehr milde Stimmen.








ich hab dann an einem lauschigen Plätzchen noch ne Pause gemacht und wir haben uns ausgesprochen, jetzt sin mer wieder gut.


----------



## Cortina (14. April 2011)

*Boah, Danke Stefan das ist mal ne super Storry , da haste ja fast mehr Zeit mit fotografieren als mit Biken verbracht oder hat Susanne 


Damit hatte ich heute schon gar nicht mehr gerechnet 

Wahrscheinlich haben die Odenwaldtrolle Dein Stereo verzaubert, deshalb wollte es da nicht runter 

Hauptsache Ihr habt Euch ausgesprochen und habt Euch wieder *

Danke und Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (14. April 2011)

@Kubitix: Da hast Du ja noch ne schöne Runde drehen können .

Bei mir hat es nur für nen Quicky gereicht. Dafür mit voller Beleuchtung.









Gestartet war ich aber noch vor Sonnenuntergang. Trotzdem hieß es dann im Wald "Angriff von Links ... volle Deckung !" Ein Rudel Hirsche (!) hatte sich spontan entschlossen vor mir zu flüchten. Ich hatte die erst gar nicht bemerkt, dann rannten sie los und zwar auf mich zu . Ich bin samt Bike hinter einen Baum in Deckung gesprungen und Papa Hirsch ist mit seinen Fräuleins an mir vorbei gallopiert. Ich hab richtig den Wind den die produziert haben gemerkt (und gerochen). Wow ... gut das die Viecher flüchten bzw. mich dann nicht als lohnendes Angriffsziel eingestuft haben. Wenn Papa Hirsch sagt "Ey Alder, mach isch disch platt" dann macht der einen auch Platt.

War aber auch irgendwie beeindruckend.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Cortina (14. April 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Wenn Papa Hirsch sagt "Ey Alder, mach isch disch platt" dann macht der einen auch Platt.



Stell Dir vor Papa Hirsch steht vorm Wald und sagt: "Ey Alder, Du komscht hier nit rein". 

Deshalb singe ich immer wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin, damit habe ich dann schon mal so alles in meiner Umgebung verscheucht 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## sepalot (14. April 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> @Kubitix: Da hast Du ja noch ne schöne Runde drehen können .
> 
> Bei mir hat es nur für nen Quicky gereicht. Dafür mit voller Beleuchtung.
> 
> ...


^

vielleicht hattest du auch ne Flasche Jägermeister statt deiner Trinkflasche dabei


----------



## kubitix (14. April 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es nur für nen Quicky gereicht. Dafür mit voller Beleuchtung.



Ihr seid aber echt tolerant da in Eschenhahn, wir machen dabei immer das Licht aus.


Cortina schrieb:


> *Biken verbracht oder hat Susanne
> 
> 
> *



ne Susanne hat heute ihrer Tante bei einigen Besorgungen geholfen. Das  mußte sie auch tun, als "Buße" für ihre Machenschaften gestern am  Kornmarkt.



Cortina schrieb:


> Deshalb singe ich immer wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin, damit habe ich dann schon mal so alles in meiner Umgebung verscheucht



Also singst du vermutlich genauso gut wie ich.


----------



## invalid (14. April 2011)

Als Neuling hier wollt ich auch mal meinen Lastenesel hier zeigen...

Hab mir das Cube LTD CLS Pro letztes Jahr gekauft. Auf der ersten 700km Tour von Görlitz nach Stralsund über Stettin hat es mich voll überzeugt.














Mein zweites Cube ist schon in der Pipe. Morgen wirds abgeholt. 
Cube Analog Disc


----------



## chrisle (14. April 2011)

Damit Cortina aufhört mich psychisch unter Druck zu setzen poste ich mal ein Bild von meinem 10 Tage alten Stereo HPC Team 

Bedankt Euch bei Apple für die wahnsinnig gute Qualität des Fotos


----------



## Heada (14. April 2011)

Wenn wir damit anfangen würden......    die Danksagungsliste an diese Firma würde wohl den Internetrahmen sprengen^^


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. April 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> ^
> 
> vielleicht hattest du auch ne Flasche Jägermeister statt deiner Trinkflasche dabei



Mist ... bin enttarnt worden


----------



## Friendsofmine (14. April 2011)

Darauf kann ich nur sagen .....Amazing

Lieber Gott so sag ich dir, schenke mir ein iPhone 4.


----------



## Cortina (15. April 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> Damit Cortina aufhört mich psychisch unter Druck zu setzen poste ich mal ein Bild von meinem 10 Tage alten Stereo HPC Team
> 
> Bedankt Euch bei Apple für die wahnsinnig gute Qualität des Fotos



Dachte schon dass meine Seele nun endlich ihren Frieden findet *  ABER schon wieder ein Apfel Foto *

Wie man sieht war mein psychischer Druck nicht groß genug, Zeit mal andere Geschütze aufzufahren 

Würde ja persönlich vorbeikommen und eins machen kann aber grad nicht...

Grüße
Guido

PS: Na wie war der Urlaub auf Entzug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (15. April 2011)

invalid schrieb:


> Mein zweites Cube ist schon in der Pipe. Morgen wirds abgeholt.
> Cube Analog Disc



Schön. Klasse finde ich auch, dass Du so lange Touren fährst.
Aber warum kauft Du Dir noch Attention ?

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (15. April 2011)

Hi Bikerfreunde,

heute und morgen (15+16.04.2011) werden die neuen Geschäfträume vom Schlierseer-Radhaus.de eröffnet, Miesbacherstr. 26, 83727 Schliersee.
Wie immer, super Angebote und Party!!! 
Mehr Info auf der Homepage!


Ich hoffe wir sehen uns morgen!!


----------



## NilsExe (15. April 2011)

Habe es ca. 24std., ist echt super das Bike.
Ist ein Cube LTD Pro '11, sry für das schlechte Handybild.

Gruß Nils


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. April 2011)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Hi Bikerfreunde,
> 
> heute und morgen (15+16.04.2011) werden die neuen Geschäfträume vom Schlierseer-Radhaus.de eröffnet, Miesbacherstr. 26, 83727 Schliersee.
> Wie immer, super Angebote und Party!!!
> ...



wenn du werbung machst...

Biketechnik Nussloch
16.+17. von ~10 bis 18 uhr geöffnet im zuge des brunnenfestes in nussloch..es gibt viele angebote und viel zu sehen


----------



## Tier (15. April 2011)

Schöne Bilder. Mehr davon! 



Dann will ich auch mal ein paar Bilder zeigen. 

Heut wieder bei bestem Wetter meine Runde gedreht.


*Blick über die Porta Westfalica:*







*Rüber zum Kaiser Wilhelm Denkmal:*






*Die Bundespolizei erfreut sich auch am guten Wetter. *






*Noch juste nen Bild auf der Portakanzel gemacht:*






*Etwas weiter unten nochmal:






Da gings her:






Und dort gehts weiter:






*Mehr Bilder sinds dann aber auch nicht geworden. 
Beim nächsten mal werdens dann vieleicht mehr.


----------



## Dämon__ (15. April 2011)

schöne Gegend  kann ich mir nächstes Jahr auch mal ansehen.


----------



## Sgt.Green (15. April 2011)

Schöne Bilder von heimischen Revier haste da gemacht!


----------



## invalid (15. April 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Schön. Klasse finde ich auch, dass Du so lange Touren fährst.
> Aber warum kauft Du Dir noch Attention ?
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Ich kauf mir das Analog Disc für die City, das LTD CLS Pro bleibt mein Touren-Bike...

Und nun konnte ich auch endlich mein Analog Disc heute in Empfang nehmen. Entgegen der Serie hab ich noch Big Apple Reifen aufziehen lassen und gleich Atomlab GI Red Pedale genommen - der Rest ist vorerst Serie.










Sorry für die Quali, aber das einzige was am HTC Desire nicht so die Wucht ist, ist die Cam.


----------



## Friendsofmine (15. April 2011)

invalid schrieb:


> Sorry für die Quali, aber das einzige was am HTC Desire nicht so die Wucht ist, ist die Cam.



Nicht nur die Cam........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (15. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Dachte schon dass meine Seele nun endlich ihren Frieden findet *  ABER schon wieder ein Apfel Foto *
> 
> Wie man sieht war mein psychischer Druck nicht groß genug, Zeit mal andere Geschütze aufzufahren
> 
> ...



Irgendwie tu ich mich schwer mit der Spiegelreflex in den Wald zu brettern 
Ich mach mal Fotos hier zu Hause, dafür muss aber erst einmal der Schlauch her, dass Bike ist dreckig geworden


----------



## Heada (15. April 2011)

Nichts was mit ner ordentlichen Softwareaktualisierung  nicht in den Griff zu bekommen ist!!!

Wenigstens dürfen wir an unseren HTC's aktualisieren^^

So Spass beiseite, bei mir wirds dieses WE nichts mit Biken, zuviel zu tun! Werd nächste Woche ein Bild ausm heimischen Forst nachschieben!


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. April 2011)

So, 

ein paar Fotos habe ich jetzt von Malle gesichtet.

Das obligatorische Familienfoto.




Erstmal wurden die ganzen Trails in den Pinienwälder unsicher gemacht. Der sandige Untergrund vereinfacht nicht nicht unbedingt das Fortkommen.




Der Strand lockt zwar , das Meer aber bei 14°C noch nicht  ... also weiter biken.




Es gibt auf Mallorca schon schöne Fincas und Behausungen ...




... und vor allem schöne kleine Trails.




Nach getaner "Arbeit" hat man sich auch ne kleine Erfrischung verdient.




Trotz Sturz ... meine Beste fährt weiter tapfer die Trails ab.






Vorbei an blühenden Landschaften .




Mehr Bilder demnächst.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Friendsofmine (15. April 2011)

"Ihr" steht die Angst ins Gesicht geschrieben.


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. April 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> "Ihr" steht die Angst ins Gesicht geschrieben.



 In Bezug auf meine Fotos  Falls ja: Das sehe ich aber keine Angst die im gesicht geschrieben ist. Ganz im Gegenteil: Kenne nicht viele die nach einem ordentlichen Sturz, einfach so locker weiter fahren. ich hätte da erstmal einen Tag ausgesetzt. Aber ich gehe davon aus, dass es eine unbedarfte oder nicht ernst gemeinte Äußerung ist.


----------



## blutbuche (16. April 2011)

sagen wir so , entspannt sieht sie nicht aus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (16. April 2011)

ist doch immer wieder interessant wie unterschiedlich Bildinformationen aufgenommen werden. Man entdeckt "Angst", erkennt fehlende Entspannung, ist in dem Moment vielleicht auch gar nicht angebracht. Ich sehe Konzentration. Auf jeden Fall zeigt Sirrah73 schöne Bilder von Malle und läßt uns ein wenig teilhaben.

Stefan


----------



## Cortina (16. April 2011)

Ab in den Süden, der Sonne hinterher....lalalalala

Schöne Fotos Joerg da bekommt man doch glatt Lust zu Biken (als ob ich die nicht schon hätte.....)

Ich nehme dann mal so lange mit dem Strand vorlieb, Ihr könnt mich ja später abholen 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## barbarissima (16. April 2011)

*@Sirrah*
*Mein Neid ist mit dir **

*
*Meine Malle-Vorurteile geraten schwer ins Wanken, wenn ich deine Bilder sehe **

** Hatte mir bis jetzt geschworen, niemals einen Fuß auf diese Insel zu setzen **

** Bei deinen Fotos würde ich mich am liebsten gleich dort hin beamen **

**Und dann haben sie  auch noch Cube Leihräder gibt **

*

*PS: Sie sieht eindeutig konzentriert aus **

*


----------



## Pedal41 (16. April 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> "Ihr" steht die Angst ins Gesicht geschrieben.



Ich würde sagen, eher locker vom Hocker........ Schöne Fotos und Bikes !

Ach die Sonne scheint und 8 Grad +, da werde ich mal mein Bike richten zu einer ordenlichen Ausfahrt.

Schönes Wochenende und Grüsse aus dem Schwarzwald......


----------



## Dämon__ (16. April 2011)

Eindeutig Konzentration...ich mach mich auch gleich fertig für eine Tagestour, geplant 70-80km und 12-1300hm. 
übrigens fährt einer da hin oder war schon mal da.


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2011)

Nö, nicht im Sommer


----------



## Friendsofmine (16. April 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Sirrah*
> *Mein Neid ist mit dir **
> 
> *
> ...




Dachte ich auch immer über Malle. Ist aber schön dort.  

PS: Man könnte sagen......konzentriert mit aufmerksamkeit und einem klitzekleinen bruchteil von Respekt.


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2011)

Respekt ist immer gut  

Malle besteht zum Glück nicht nur aus Ballermann, obwohl es mich, trotz der Sirrahbilder, nicht hinzieht. Bleibe lieber auf dem Festland und bevorzuge den Süde Frankreichs als Bikerevier  (Bilder sind aus 2009 und 2010)

Cote d'Azur







oder Luberon



Träum, ein schönes Bike




Diese Jahr wieder jedoch mit anderem Streitross


----------



## invalid (16. April 2011)

Wenn ich die tollen Bilder sehe könnt ich heulen, das mein Knie noch hinüber ist und Trails mal gar kein Thema bei mir sind. Aber man bekommt ja mit jedem zweiten Post mehr Lust drauf.


----------



## blutbuche (16. April 2011)

..das war nicht negativ gemeint , mit der unentspanntheit ... ausserdem setzte ich konzentration und unentspanntheit relativ gleich !! geht ja iwie schlecht,entspannt konzentriert zu sein  .. und die bilder von malle sind natürlich geil , keine frage !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bleibdoof (16. April 2011)

Endlich ist der Ersatz für mein gestohlenes LTD Race 2010 da: 





Nun darf das gute Wetter auch bleiben


----------



## cytrax (16. April 2011)

dann will ich mal mein würfel vorstellen


----------



## Zanzaar (16. April 2011)

Heute gabs eine kleine Talsperrenfahrt


----------



## barbarissima (16. April 2011)

*@mzaskar*
Südfrankreich wäre natürlich auch noch eine echte Alternative zum hinbeamen  Und wenn ich dann noch an deine Videos vom letzten Sommer denke  
Da kann man dann wenigstens auch sein eigenes Rad mitnehmen  Aber haben die es jetzt auch schon so schön warm 

*@Bleibdoof und Cytrax*
 Sehr schöne Bikes


----------



## cytrax (16. April 2011)

danke bärbel 

nur die "hörnchen" und der sattel müssen weg, der is ja mal sowas von unbequem und pedale muss auch noch was anderes her^^


----------



## Trialbiker82 (16. April 2011)

Die ertsen Fotos heut sind jetzt schon super, bin mal gespannt was noch so kommt

Auf Grund eines Haarrisses im Sattelrohr bekam ich gestern den 2011er LTD Rahmen.
Sieht besser aus als der 2010er weil das rot sehr dezent und in Verbindung mit dem polierten Rahmen sportlich/dynamisch wirkt.








Außerdem wird jetzt mit einer XT Bremse Trails gerockt. Die Formula RX war einfach nur schlecht und nervend




Gruß Marcus


----------



## st-bike (16. April 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> danke bärbel
> 
> nur die "hörnchen" und der sattel müssen weg, ...



Auf Hörnchen kann man verzichten, aber auf den Sattel? Das ist doch sicher noch unbequemer. Es sei denn .... Du hast immer so einen Druck auf dem Pedal, dass du gar keinen brauchst....


----------



## crush-er (16. April 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> übrigens fährt einer da hin oder war schon mal da.



War vor gut 4 Wochen dort zum Skifahren. Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass der Schnee am Penken schon weg sein soll. Aber ansonsten bestimmt ein sehr schönes Bike-Revier. War einen Tag auch mit dem Bike unterwegs, allerdings wurde ich mit zunehmender Höhe vom doch noch reichlich liegendem Schnee ausgebremst.


----------



## nen (16. April 2011)

Anfangs zwar noch etwas mühsam und für mich nicht alles fahrbar, entpuppte sich die zweite Hälfte als traumhafter Flowtrail.
sry hatte nur das Handy dabei.































Hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (16. April 2011)

Ich lieg schon seit Mitte der Woche erkältet flach...


DANKE für die ganzen Bilder! 


Ich werd noch ein paar Tage brauchen, bis ich wieder aufs Bike kann.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. April 2011)

Extra für Cortina mal auf den Wald und fast auf die Oderwiesen verzichtet - dafür der Bilder halber auf dem Oder-Neiße-Radweg gute 60 km geschrubbt. Ergebnis = viele Fotos + eine kleine Geschichts-/Biologiestunde. 

Von Frankfurt (O) aus ging es nach Süden in Richtung Hütte
wie wir hier sagen. Eine sozialistische Planstadt die für die Stahlarbeiter des ehemaligen EKO an den Ort Fürstenberg angebaut wurde. Erst "Stalinstadt" genannt - hieß der Ort bald "Eisenhüttenstadt" und Fürstenberg musste sich als Ortsteil unterordnen. Ist sozusagen unser kleines Duisburg. 
Am Horizont die Hochöfen - welche nun aktuell von Arcelor Mittal betrieben werden.



Auf dem Weg dorthin kommt man an der Oder entlang fahrend am alten Kraftwerk Vogelsang vorbei. Da hinten die 2 Schornsteine.



Also die Beiden hier - endlich angekommen. 



Hier sollte eines der ersten Kraftwerke unter den Nazis enstehen .... ging aber nie ans Netz, der Krieg war etwas schneller.



Heute steht noch die Ruine der Werkshallen - die Maschinen/Aggregate wurden als sogenannte Reparationsleistungen komplett durch die Russen abgebaut. Angeblich hat man seinerzeit eine Werkslokomotive in den Hallen eingemauert. So haben die Russen diese "übersehen". Diese Lok soll dann in Frankfurt noch lange Zeit als Rangierlok gedient haben.
Das in den Schornsteinen sind echte Einschußlöcher von der "Roten Armee"



Vom Kraftwerk aus geht es nun direkt in den Ortsteil Fürstenberg hinein. Dort findet man unter einem Hügel einen kleinen Bunker.



Na gut ganz schön verwachsen - da ist der Eingang.



Leider wirklich nicht gut zu sehen - aber Bilder die ich mal im Winter gemacht habe, sind irgendwie verschludert.  Also weiter gehts.
In Füstenberg am Ufer findet man noch zahlreiche dieser Poller. Auch hier gut zu sehen, dass die 1945 schon standen.







An der Gabelung der Oder mit dem Oder-Spree-Kanal, welcher durch Hütte fliest findet man einen weiteren Zeitzeugen. Am polnischen Ufer befinden sich die Überreste der ehemaligen Brücke. Das Gegenstück auf deutscher Seite (nur die Mitte der Brücke war zerstört) wurde im Rahmen der Deichsanierung entfernt. Wie leider so vieles ..... 



Der "Kern" von Fürstenberg



Soweit die kurze Geschichtsstunde - auf dem Rückweg ging etwas tierischer zu, also nun weiter mit Biologie. 
Welches Huftier ist denn hier mitten am hellen Tag zu sehen? 



Einer wacht über das Eigenheim - der andere sucht Futter.



Auf dem Rückweg in der Ortschaft Aurith. Die hatte es beim Hochwasser 1997 komplett abgesoffen. Nun ist alles wieder Schick und dank neuer Deiche wohl auch sicher. 



Jedenfalls scheinen sich die Bewohner wohl zu fühlen und wirken gut genährt. 



Spuri wäre nicht Spuri - wenn er auf der Suche nach seinen Freunden nicht fündig geworden wäre. Daher abschließend noch die letzte Impression der Tour. Danach ging es eh nur wieder Heim.




An alle Anderen Foto-Poster ..... 
Allen Erkrankten gute Besserung! Und immer daran denken - die Saison fängt doch gerade eben erst an !!! Bis dann...


----------



## blutbuche (16. April 2011)

...die bilder ohne "dauerradweg " gefallen mir besser ...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...die bilder ohne "dauerradweg " gefallen mir besser ...


  War doch nur für einen guten Zweck. 
Aber wenigstens geht es überhaupt hier weiter - die Anderen lesen anscheinend noch.....
....werde nie wieder so viel an Text und Informationen (Verlinkungen) einfügen.


----------



## kubitix (16. April 2011)

Hallo Spuri,

prima Bilder und ne aufschlußreiche Story. Warum sind eigentlich die meisten deiner vorrübergehenden Bikeständer beschädigt. Nicht das dich da noch jemand in Anspruch nimmt, wegen krummer oder löchriger Pfosten und fehlender Schilder.

Stefan


----------



## cytrax (16. April 2011)

st-bike schrieb:


> Auf Hörnchen kann man verzichten, aber auf den Sattel? Das ist doch sicher noch unbequemer. Es sei denn .... Du hast immer so einen Druck auf dem Pedal, dass du gar keinen brauchst....



naja ich mein das das teil sau unbequem is und mir jetzt nach 20Km sowas von der hintern weh tut  also muss ein anderer her. wie is das erst nach 40Km+?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (16. April 2011)

Hallo Spuri,

in der Tat hatte ich mich ein wenig "verklickt", über Eisenhüttenstadt und den Bunker bei Eisenhüttenstadt gings dann über Kraftwerk Vogelsang und GE nach Fürstenberg.

Ist schon heiß was da mal los war, einerseits eine geschichtlich interessante Gegend und doch irgendwie total verlassen.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe Stalinstadt + Fürstenberg = Eisenhüttenstadt oder so ähnlich. Eines Tages muss ich mir das auch mal anschauen, ist einige der wenigen Ecken die mir in D noch fehlen

Auf jeden Fall  SUPER Storry 

Vielen Dank und Grüße

Guido


----------



## Dämon__ (16. April 2011)

*Wir haben heute auch eine schöne Tagestour gemacht 5:15h Fahrzeit 78km 1500hm und endlos geile Trails*


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. April 2011)

@Spuri: Super Story  Klasse Bilder 

Das Bild von der Brücke erinnert mich an die alte Eisenbahnbrücke in Wesel.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6a/Alte_Rheinbruecke_Wesel.jpg 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eisenbahnbr%C3%BCcke_Wesel

Selbes Schicksalsjahr, nur das andere Ende im Westen.

@Dämon: Hört sich nach einer Menge Spaß an und macht auf den Fotos auch selbigen Eindruck.


----------



## Dämon__ (16. April 2011)

Den hatten wir


----------



## andi_tool (16. April 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> naja ich mein das das teil sau unbequem is und mir jetzt nach 20Km sowas von der hintern weh tut  also muss ein anderer her. wie is das erst nach 40Km+?



kann ich jetzt nicht nachvollziehen. Ich habe auf meinem Reaction Team 2011 den Seriensattel belassen. Meiner Meinung nach ein toller Sattel, und ich fahre eigentlich so gut wie keine Strecken unter 40 km.


----------



## blutbuche (16. April 2011)

..kommt halt auf den bobbes an , gell ??!!!


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute nur eine paar Dönekens mit der Rad gemacht. Wir haben uns einfach mal die Zeit genommen bei uns um die Ecke ein paar Sachen mit dem MTB zu üben.

Naja, muss ja auch mal sein und Spaß hat es auch gemacht.









Hier probiere ich einfach mal das Springen. Naja, nicht hoch, nciht weit ... aber immerhin.





Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. April 2011)

So, 

weiter geht es mit den Malle Bildern.

Fernab von Ballermann & Co KG gibt es schöne Inland Trails.








Manchmal verschlucken einen die Ginsterstrauchwälder ... spucken einen aber immer wieder aus.




Aber immer wieder geht es auch mal wieder Richtung Küste. 




Alles blüht zur Zeit auf Mallorca .




Hier trifft man garantiert keinen auf Mallorca .




Und schnell noch die Bergwege nach oben gekurbelt ...




... trifft man nur noch die friedlichen Kameraden. Sind die nicht knuffig .




Ausserdem wird man mit tollen Aussichten belohnt .




Die Trails dort sind teilweise recht heftig. Viel loses Geröll, verblockt und mit Stufen durchsetzt.

Nur die Uphills haben wir uns meist Schotterpassagen gesucht.




Hier haben wir die Klosteranlage Arta. Vielleicht hat sich hier ja der Beuze verzogen ?








Immer wieder mal bauen sich kleine Trails ein.








Der Leuchtturm bei Cala Ratjada. Ist der östlichste Punkt der Insel.




Schöne Trails gibt es schon.

















Gerade an der Küste gibt es viele kleine versteckte flowige Trails.








Und immer wieder schauen einem die Mallorcinischen Ziegen zu .




aber irgendwann endet ja jeder urlaub mal. Ein letztes Mal die Trails zu Fuß abgelaufen. Aber daheim haben wir auch schöne Trails und Anfang Juni ruft auch schon der Gardasee .... yeahhhh .




Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## barbarissima (16. April 2011)

*Ich muss auch mal wieder ein Lob vom Stapel lassen an alle Bilderposter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hübsche Landschaften, nette Viecher, Schöne Trails, tolle Bikes, und wunderschönes Malle, da gibt es echt nix zu meckern **

*


----------



## sepalot (16. April 2011)

@ Jörg

jetzt hab ich auf einmal den Drang noch ein paar Reisen zu organisieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2011)

Mach mal


----------



## Cortina (16. April 2011)

*

 

Superhammerturboaffengeilemegagigantische niemals endende Fotostorry 



*​


----------



## acid89 (16. April 2011)

Hier ein paar Bilder meiner heutigen Tour


----------



## MrJerwain (17. April 2011)

Habt ihr auf Malle einfach die Trails gesucht, oder hat euch wer Tips gegeben? 

PS: Wahnsinnskrasse Bilder!!


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. April 2011)

@All: Danke für das Lob für die Bilder 




MrJerwain schrieb:


> Habt ihr auf Malle einfach die Trails gesucht, oder hat euch wer Tips gegeben?
> 
> PS: Wahnsinnskrasse Bilder!!



Wir sind 4 Touren mit M-Bike gefahren, den letzten Tag auf eigene Faust. Allerdings Trails die wir schon kannten. Ansonsten ist auf eigene Faust nicht so viel möglich, da zuviele Sackgassen und nicht eingezeichnete Trails (so sagte man uns ... kann natürlich aber auch nur Gerede von M-Bike sein, um Kunden zu binden.) Wir fanden aber die geführten Touren cool, da man sich hier aufs Fahren und Fotografieren konzentrieren kann.


----------



## blutbuche (17. April 2011)

malle  tolle bilder !!!!!!


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (17. April 2011)

seid ihr mit den eigenen Bikes gefahren? Wenn ja wie habt ihr sie Transportiert?

Coole Bilder habt ihr ja gemacht


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. April 2011)

Irgendwie lasst Ihr heute Cortina ganz schön hängen...ich gebe Euch genau 2 Minuten, dann müsst Ihr mit meinem Bericht vorlieb nehmen.  Solange dauert es, bis ich mich umgezogen habe, der Rest geht ja bekanntlich ganz einfach per Fingerschnipp.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> malle  tolle bilder !!!!!!


 Da muss man also bis Malle fahren um die Kati einmal zufrieden zu stellen. Mit "um die Ecke- Bilder" ist bei Ihr wohl kein Blumentopp mehr zu gewinnen. 
Aber recht hat sie -  Malle-Bilder!
Da aber nicht jeder augenblicklich Zeit hat nach Malle zu pilgern, gestern auch reichlich Lob / Zuspruch kam (danke Allen dafür ) war ich auch schon wieder in der Gegend hier unterwegs. 
Katis Kritik zu Herzen nehmend - war heute auch fast gar kein Bitumen / Asphalt unter den Rädern.  
Es ging über Booßen, Wulkow quer durch nach Richtung Neu-Zeschdorf, Zeschdorf, Niederjesar, Döbberin, Hohenjesar und so wieder zurück. Also eher nordwestlich raus aus Frankfurt und fast keine Straßen genutzt - hier ging es reichlich durch Wälder und Felder.
In Alt-Zeschdorf gab es früher mal ein großes Herrenhaus - das steht nun seit 1945 (wie vieles Andere hier) nicht mehr. Geblieben ist der ehemalige Zugang mit Blick auf die Kirche.


Direkt an dem Gelände enstand aber dafür in Nähe eines Sees ein toller Pferdehof .



In der Umgebung gibt es gleich 4 Gewässer. Schloßsee, Schloßteich, Mittelsee und Aalkasten genannt. Der Schloßsee errang 1996 in der Gegend recht große Aufmerksamkeit, als man eine Focke Wulf FW-190 A samt Pilot aufgrund eines Schülerprojektes endlich geborgen hat. Die Maschine (was von ihr übrig war) wird im Flugzeugmuseum in Finowfurt ausgestellt, der Pilot wurde auf der Krieggräberstätte in Lietzen beigesetzt.
Geblieben sind dagegen die Quelle im Park, und die ehemalige "Speisekammer" (Gemäuer/Gewölbe hinten rechts) des Herrenhauses.



Am Schloßsee



Unterwegs



Ohne Asphalt  dafür mit viel Natur



Neuer LRS 



Bergauf und -ab - immer der Nase nach



Habe ich Flachland gesagt.....



Irgendwann verlor ich ein wenig die Orientierung - aber es hatte einer mitgedacht. Mitten in den Feldern stand 1 Baum mit 1 Bank. 
Sah irgendwie lustig aus und lud zum Verweilen ein. Danke dem Aufsteller. 



In Döbberin stand dieser lustige Hexenofen mitten im Ort.  
Ich denke ein Brotbackofen - oder Räucherofen.... Jedenfalls putzig.



Immerhin sah die Dorfkirche noch ganz Intakt aus - in dieser Gegend eher selten. Und verstecken muss sie sich auch nicht.



Eine ganz andere Lösung gab es dafür in Niederjesar zu bewundern. Habe ich so auch noch nicht gesehen, Alt & Neu sehr harmonisch vereint. Warum das so ist - kann man hier lesen & auch alte Fotos sehen.



Auf dem Rückweg traf ich in Alt-Zeschdorf diese Kollegen hier - die nahmen eine Abkürzung über das Gelände des Pferdehofes...


....und als ich um die Ecke kam, waren Roß und Reiter bis zu dessen Knien im Mittelsee baden.
War ein kurioser Anblick....aber der Fotoknips war schon (zu) gut verstaut. Das war mal ein WE. Das einzig Gute an einer neuen Arbeitswoche ist - dass Ihr nicht mehr so eine Bilderflut von mir ertragen müsst. Obwohl  Morgen habe ich noch frei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (17. April 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> In Döbberin stand dieser lustige Hexenofen mitten im Ort.  Ich denke ein Brotbackofen - oder Räucherofen....



oder ein abort mit heizung. so nah an sibirien.... 

merci, fuer die bilder, aber das macht die ruesselseuche auch ned besser.


----------



## chrisle (17. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Dachte schon dass meine Seele nun endlich ihren Frieden findet *  ABER schon wieder ein Apfel Foto *
> 
> Wie man sieht war mein psychischer Druck nicht groß genug, Zeit mal andere Geschütze aufzufahren
> 
> ...



Um den Stalkingattacken von Cortina zu entgehen habe ich mich nicht lumpen lassen und 2 Fotos von der heutigen Tour gemacht. Da gestern 2 Schwarzwaldberge erklommen wurden, ging es heute mit der Liebsten bei bestem süddeutschem Wetter durchs Flachland mit dem Ziel "Baggersee". 
Es handelt sich zwar wieder um Apfel Fotos, aber ich bin mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden. Man beachte die Stellung der Hinterreifen - ich sag nur CUBE Hochzeit!

Viele Grüße

P.S Wer auf dem Bild den "Downhilldog" findet, der darf ihn mal streicheln 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## cytrax (17. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..kommt halt auf den bobbes an , gell ??!!!



so wirds sein  bin knapp 1,80m groß und wiege ca 75Kg aber irgendwie passt das teil nicht unter mein bobbes


----------



## blutbuche (17. April 2011)

@spuri : schon viel besser ----- obwohl es immer so erscheint, als sei das sightseeing - bauwerke etc. betreffend wichtiger , als geile trails zu finden , sich im schlamm zu suhlen - eben das , was mtb fahren so ausmacht .... duckundweg .... (net bös´gemeibnt ...)


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. April 2011)

@Spuri: Ob Trails oder Teer, Fotos wollen wir noch mehr ! Supi Bilderstory  Du fährst schon genau die richtigen Strecken ! 

@SpiritofAmerica: Ne, die Bikes haben wir von M-Bike gemietet, bzw. waren im Bike Packet mit dabei. Ansonsten zahlt man 100 EUR/Woche.
Sind recht anständige AMS125.
Für uns lohnt sich das nicht unsere Mitzunehmen, da wir zu selten mit eigenen Rädern fliegen. Sonst wäre das 300 EUR für den Koffer (x2 wegen Tina) und jeweils pro Flug 30-50EUR pro Rad. Wir hätten damit die Kosten erst nach 6 x Fliegen raus.


----------



## blutbuche (17. April 2011)

...wollte mein bike eig. mit nach sardinien nehmen , aber wenn das so teuer is `--- dann lieber leihbike ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @spuri : schon viel besser -----  obwohl es immer so erscheint, als sei das sightseeing - bauwerke etc. betreffend wichtiger , als geile trails zu finden , sich im schlamm zu suhlen - eben das , was mtb fahren so ausmacht .... duckundweg .... (net bös´gemeibnt ...)


  Diese Frau macht mich noch wahnsinnig  Hier gibt es keine wirklich geilen Trails mit HM wie bei Anderen..... schlammig war es um die Seen teilweise mehr als mir lieb war  Hier bei Uns heisst es km in der Fläche machen - da bleibt es nicht aus, dass man mal hier und da vorbei kommt. Und Sightseeing ist *die* Motivation hier gute Fotos zu machen & die Gegend abseits der üblichen Landstraßen kennen zu lernen.Wenn immer es geht, durch Wald, Feld & Flur, Schotter, Schlamm, alten Wirtschaftswegen usw. 
Nur Bilder vom hiesigen Wald - dann wäre ich nach 2 Wochen wohl hier durch mit dem Fred....und die meisten Streckenfotos wären wohl eher nicht sehenswert. Also gibt es das Links und Rechts der Strecke...
Danke an Alle die etwas toleranter sind - und sich an den Geschichten / der Geschichte hier aus der Gegend im Fred erfreuen können. 
Dem Rest =  - ich war unterwegs.



fatz schrieb:


> oder ein abort mit heizung. so nah an sibirien....


Das ist g**l - habe schön gelacht! Wenn Du da mal nicht sogar Recht hast!


----------



## acid89 (17. April 2011)

Da bin ich voll Spuris Meinung


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (17. April 2011)

es gibt bei mir entweder ne Fototour oder ne Trail Tour so kann man das gut aufteilen


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. April 2011)

Also 300 EUR einmalig für so nen Flugkoffer. Viele hatten die modelle von Rose http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-touringcase/aid:332932

Und pro Flug 30-50 EUR (was wir gehört haben). 

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (17. April 2011)

ja, das lohnt meistens nicht wirklich, dann eher ein Leihbike, da muss man sich auch keine Sorgen machen obs heil ankommt...


----------



## Cortina (17. April 2011)

*Danke Spuri, habe mich im Garten beim Grillen abgelenkt und werde jetzt mal im Geiste Deine Tour in GE abfahren 
Das WC Häuschen mit Abzug ist der HIT 

Nimm Kati nicht zu ernst, ich weiß nur zu gut wie sich Entzug auswirkt 

@chrisle 

na also geht doch  sehr schönes Stereo!
Downhillhundi hab ich gefunden schick ihn mal vorbei 
Wie sind die Pedale? Grüße an Caro 


Grüße Guido*


----------



## Friendsofmine (17. April 2011)

Das Stereo ist wunderschön. Ein Traum.


----------



## chrisle (17. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *
> @chrisle
> 
> na also geht doch  sehr schönes Stereo!
> ...




Der arme Kerl langweilt sich bei dir doch zu Tode 
Oder kannst du wieder anständig Laufen?
Pedalen sind gut - man kann sogar drauf stehen wenn man nicht eingeklickt ist - zumindest deutlich besser als auf den mini Clicks...irgendwie komme ich aber auch besser in die XTR clicks rein als in die Deore SPD, egal wie fest ich die Schraube drehe. Von daher war dies noch nicht mal immer nötig. Vielleicht tuns die XTR Race genauso wie die Trail. 

Caro sucht grad Maloja Bikeklamotten


----------



## fatz (17. April 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Also 300 EUR einmalig für so nen Flugkoffer.


die kannst bei vielen radlaeden ausleihen. fuer den la palma trip vor ein paar jahren hat das
bike mitnehmen 0/40 euro fuer die beiden koffer (im einen laden gratis im andern 40) und 
je n fuffi fuer's rad im flieger gekostet. also 70.- pro bike und urlaub. da brauch ich bei 
2 wochen keinen leihbock, der mich auf lp 15.-/tag gekostet haette.


----------



## blutbuche (17. April 2011)

@spuri : net bös´sein .... du kennst mich doch .. aber lad´doch mal dein bike ins auto und fahr ´woanders , als immer nur an dem fluss entlang ... da ergeben sich dann  ungeahnte trail - und photo - möglichkeiten ...  lieben gruss, k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (17. April 2011)

@ Blutbuche :wir müssen auch noch unsere tour fahren

ende Juni bekomm ich ein neues Bike


----------



## Pedal41 (17. April 2011)

Hello !

Zwischendurch ein paar Bilder aus dem Schwarzwald 

Feldberggebiet









Blick in das Dreisamtal und vor nach Freiburg









unterwegs schöne lange Trails gefahrn nur bin ich da als meisten zu faul zu fotografieren 

Grüsse aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## Cortina (17. April 2011)

* Pedal41, schöne Gegend habt Ihr dort.

Grüße
Guido*


----------



## sepalot (17. April 2011)

Nach dem ich bei den letzten Touren immer rüber ins Fichtelgebirge geschaut habe und mir gedacht hatte, "wann ich dieses Jahr das erste Mal hinkomm?", machte ich mit dem Sven am Mittwoch Nägel mit Köpfen, den Ochsenkopf hochtreten und eine bischen rumspielen.

Die Fichtelgebirgs-Sommer-Saison ist eröffnet .​ 
So, der Gipfel ist erreicht. Kurz die leichte Schutzausrüstung anziehen, kurz verschnaufen, dann kann's los gehen 




.




​ 

Kein Schnee mehr 



 - auch nicht drüben am Schneeberg.




​ 
Die erste Abfahrt machen wir gemütlich zum Einrollen am M-Weg (Blockweg). Der Parcours am Bullhead House ...




​ 
... den der Sven heute zwischen unseren Ausfahrten bespielen musste 



.




​ 
Nach dem wir ein zweites Mal raufgestrampelt sind, ging's diesmal die DH runter.




​ 
Warum Steht der Sven, der soll doch fahren.




​ 
Voll den Sven stehen lassen und nun ist warten angesagt, 



 (das kosten mich beim nächsten Mal wieder Zusatz-HM 



) ...




​ 
... bis er endlich mal auftaucht.




​ 
Sprung 1 ...




​ 
... und 2 und weg war er ... jetzt schnell hinterher .




​ 

Nach unserem Päuschen bei schaumigen Bohnensaft 



 am Bullhead House zog's uns auf noch eine Abfahrt. Der Herr S. aus W. als Duracellbiker noch mal per Pedalkraft hoch und ich mit Lift 



.




​ 

Zu spät erkannt 



, ein Leihbike vom Bullhead House - das Cube Hanzz 









.





Na und dann riss es doch noch auf. Sonne! 








​ 
Endlich mal wieder abhängen 



.




​ 





​ 
Ich bin ja nur mit dem Lift gefahren um die schöne Aussicht zu haben 



.




​ 





​ 










​ 





​ 
Bis der Sven kommt, ein paar Bilder. Der Ansenturm.




​ 
Die letzen Reste vom Schnee 



. Und am Schneeberg ist nur ein was leuchtend weiß ...




​ 
... der Schneebergturm strahlt in der Sonne.




​ 
Blick rüber zum Großen Waldstein.




​ 
Die Schneereste sind ja lächerlich . Die 10 Meter Länge (aber einen halben Meter noch stark).




​ 
Die dritte Abfahrt wird nach der Strecke noch der Wanderweg - der sog. 5*-DH. War schön ... auch das zwei Mal Stürzen war schön ... schmerzhaft 





 (die schrägen Felsplatten immer ). Doofer Blauer Fleck am Handballen .




​ 
Na da kommt der Sven ja auch schon.




​ 
Bevor es runter ging, bin ich noch mal zu einem Punkt gefahren und gelaufen, den ich schon immer sehen sollte, seit ich weiß, dass der sog. Wahrzeichenfelsen keine Bildmontage ist. Man hat eine gute Aussicht von hier  ...




​ 
... und blickt direkt auf den Felsen mit dem Bullhead.




​ 
Ein letzter Blick auf den angespotteten Schneeberg 



.




​ 
Die letzten Meter zum Wahrzeichenfelsen waren dann doch nicht zu fahren - nur was für Trialer.




​ 
Terrain in dem sich so ein Würfel halt wohl fühlt.




​ 
Als ich zurück kam ... das Grab des unbekannten Freerider 









.




​ 




​


----------



## OIRAM (17. April 2011)

*Hallo Zusammen

Schöne Bilder, von allen ... ob mit oder ohne Abfahrt. 

Hab hier im Fred schon so viele Interessante Gegenden und Sehenswürdigkeiten kennen gelernt, von denen ich vorher nichts gewusst hab... 

Mein Bike ist auch wieder zusammen geschraubt...





...also hab ich...





...mich mal auf den Weg gemacht...





...auch am Wasser lang...





um da hinten, hinauf zu fahren...





da oben ging es zu, wie am Taubenschlag...





der Rückweg war ganz schön Staubig...





hat nach gut 3 Wochen wieder voll Bock gemacht...

Vielen Dank nochmals an Team Megabike aus Unna. 

Werd demnächst mal meine neue "meine winzige Sonne" bei Nacht testen... 

Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (17. April 2011)

sehr geile Strecke sepalot

würd ich auch gerne mal fahren


----------



## Cortina (17. April 2011)

*Sepi und Mario, DANKE sowas trägt wesentlich zur schnellen Heilung bei 

@Sepi, Du schaust etwas zu relaxed im Lift, demnächst würde ich sagen gehts wieder per Muskelkraft bergauf 

Grüße
Guido
*


----------



## alittleprayer (17. April 2011)

Vor einer Woche ist mein SL Cross am Unterrohr gebrochen:




Ich bin so froh, dass das auf nem Feldweg und nicht in der davor gefahrenen 60km/h Straßen-Abfahrt passiert ist..

naja, einen Tag später kamen die Adapter für die Deemax,so dass mein Stereo wieder fit ist =)


Echt top Bilder alles hier, macht richtig Laune!


----------



## Pedal41 (17. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> * Pedal41, schöne Gegend habt Ihr dort.
> 
> Danke Cortina !
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (17. April 2011)

@spirit : ...ich denk´dran - aber auf 3 der trails liegen mom. zig bäume und äste quer - und eine halbe stunde tragen - da hab ´ich wenig bock drauf - meld´mich , wenns wieder frei is !!! p.s. was gibts denn für ein neus ? neu - oder zweit bike ???


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. April 2011)

@Pedal41: Echt geile Gegend . Schwarzwald steht dieses Jahr auch sowas von auf unserem Programm !

@Mario: Super, dass Dein Cube wieder auf'm Damm ist .

@Sepalot: Topp Fotos. So ne Sprünge würde ich mich (noch) gar nicht trauen. Respekt was ihr da so fahrt. Toller Spielplatz den ihr da habt. Fichtelgebirge steht bei uns auch auf 'm Zettel. .... und btw gut zu wissen, dass es da Lifte gibt . Würde ich auch nutzen.

Ich bin heute leider nicht mehr zum biken gekommen. Habe mir gestern irgendwie beim bike-faxen-machen die Hand angestaucht. Tut in der Drehbewegung doch ziemlich weh  und Tina hat mir quasi einen Ruhetag verschrieben. Dafür haben wir uns heute mittelalterliches auf dem Hexenmarkt in Idstein angeschaut.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @spuri .. aber lad´doch mal dein bike ins auto und fahr ´woanders , als immer nur an dem fluss entlang ...


  Da ja genug herrliche, Katikompatible Fotos gepostet wurden  werde ich noch einen letzten Kommentar (ohne Foto ) abgeben. Heute war der Fluss nicht mal zu sehen, ich habe wie jeder 4 Himmelsrichtungen - eine davon ist Polen = mag ich nicht sonderlich.....aus Versicherungstechnischen Gründen... 
Bleiben noch 3. Alle habe ich meinem Radius entsprechend bereits abgefahren und auch hier vorgestellt. Wenn es die Zeit hergab - wurde auch mal das Auto genommen - um den "Aktionsradius" zu vergrössern. Das wird auch in Zukunft hier und da passieren, allerdings ist es im Alltag zeitlich kaum möglich. Darüber hinaus würden regelmässige, längere Anfahrten unnütz das Zeit- und Geldbugdet belasten. Und glaube mir endlich - ich müsste sehr weit fahren..= D 07 sind wir ..um Berge, und damit richtige Trails / Motive zu finden....und wenn Dir meine Berichterstattung nicht sonderlich gefällt - behalte es doch demnächst einfach für Dich, auch wenn Du es wieder nur Gut mit mir / uns meinst. (Nicht böse gemeint) 
Denn ändern wird sich daran nicht viel - es sei denn ich ziehe von hier um (nicht geplant) oder Du bezahlst mir Deinen vorgeschlagenen "Luxus"  
Solange wird durch den Wald geheizt, im Schlamm gesuhlt (ohne Fotos) und darüber hinaus Sightseeing (auch für´s Forum) betrieben.
Wenn es hier noch einmal Kritik gibt - wechsel ich das Forum. 
Dann bin ich nicht mehr moutainbikender Tourenfahrer - sondern tourenfahrender Mountainbiker...wo bitte geht es zum Tourenfahrerforum? 

@sirrah73 - mit Tina über den Hexenmarkt.....was hat man geboten 
also an Heilkräutern für Deine Verletzung.....
*lieber ganz schnell PC ausmach und in Deckung geh*


----------



## kubitix (17. April 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Wenn es hier noch einmal Kritik gibt - wechsel ich das Forum.
> Dann bin ich nicht mehr moutainbikender Tourenfahrer - sondern tourenfahrender Mountainbiker...wo bitte geht es zum Tourenfahrerforum?



STOP, bevor euch hier weiter die Gäule durchgehen kommt bitte mal wieder runter. Smilie hin oder her.

Es gibt AM-Biker, Tourenfahrer, DHiller, Enduristen, Freereiter, Trialisten und sogar Roadrunner. Allen ist eins gemein selber strampeln macht stark.

Wir haben hier im Odenwald den ein oder anderen Trail, ich versuche natürlich auch immer mal Bilder auf den Trail´s zu  machen, ABER

mein Tacho zeigt für dieses Jahr im Moment >3.5K an, davon sind maximal 1% Trail´s, es gibt Touren da fahre ich z.B. mit dem Reaction 70 Km ausschließlich auf Asphalt, warum weil´s mir Spaß macht. Darum geht´s und um nix anderes.

Spaß haben, sich an den Bildern freuen (Spuri) und nicht alles was der ein oder die andere in den Raum wirft, auf die Goldwaage legen. Wenn ich mit der Einstellung falsch liege teilt es mir bitte mit.

Stefan


----------



## Pedal41 (17. April 2011)

@spuri

he bleib ja hier und berichte weiter aus deiner Heimat.....

Ich finde dieses Forum sehr interessant, weil sehr verschieden Berichte und Bilder , von der Nordsee quer durch Deutschland ( i love dä Schwarzwald  ) bis runter nach bella Italia darin vorkommen, ebenso der Cube Talk mit Dies und Das .

Grüsse aus dem Schwarzwald 

Beuze bitte melden , schon lange keine Bodensee Storie mehr gelesen......


----------



## picard2893 (18. April 2011)

Siebengebirge war diesmal wieder dran, genauer gesagt: der Ölberg, knapp einen halben Kilometer hoch und schwer zu erreichen. Mann muss 2 Berge passieren, um zum Größten aller sieben Berge zu gelangen...

Sichtlich k.o. nach dem Passieren des 2. Berges, im Gepäck, extra Klamotten und ein Crosshelm für die Abfahrt...





Eine der vielen Ruinen...





Der Ölberg ist nahe...





 Geschafft, die Kulisse ist jede Anstrengung wert... naja fast jede 





 Panorama











 Warten auf den Sonnenuntergang... während die Klamotten in der Sonne trocknen, hihi.





 Safety first





 Sunset Boulevard





 Berg rauf, 1 Stunde 45 Minuten, Berg runter, 6 Minuten...
 Höchsttempo diesmal: 67,8 km/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (18. April 2011)

*picard2893, das letzte Bild is ja mal ultra 

Hat das Dein Mitfahrer im vorbeifahren geschossen?

Super Bilder Jungs 

Grüße
Guido*


----------



## barbarissima (18. April 2011)

*@Spuri*
Ich mag deine Bilder und Storys 

 Und ich bin auch der Meinung, hier nimmt man was kommt und erfreut sich daran 



Bei meiner gestrigen Tour habe ich dich sehr um die deine schönen Motive beneidet 

 Bei meiner gab es wirklich nichts als Bäume 

 Ansonsten kein sehenswertes Motiv weit und breit 

 Kurz: Die Tour war langweilig und ich habe gefroren, weil es blöder Weise zwar sonnig aber total kalt war 

 
Hier meine Ausbeute 













Hier noch ein paar Blümchen 

 Hat zufällig irgendwer eine Ahnung, was das für ein Kraut ist?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. April 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> STOP, bevor euch hier weiter die Gäule durchgehen kommt bitte mal wieder runter......Spaß haben, sich an den Bildern freuen .... Wenn ich mit der Einstellung falsch liege teilt es mir bitte mit.


  Hey Stefan, keine Angst - die Gäule sind alle zahm hier.... Bin auch nicht auf Kati sauer, sie meint es immer nur Gut - und / oder macht eben keinen Hehl aus ihrer Meinung. Ihre Kritiken haben bei mir auch schon viel Positives bewirken können....aber genau da ist diesmal der Knackpunkt. Das was sie sagt bzw. vorschlägt ist für mich einfach aufgrund der Gegebenheiten hier nicht zu ändern.
Und Kritik ist ja eigentlich was Positives, das man sich zu Herzen nehmen kann - und dran arbeiten kann. Hier kann ich nichts machen. 
Daher reicht es im vorliegenden Fall - wenn man ein mal seine Meinung sagt - sonst kommt es nur noch wie Genörgel rüber (sorry Kati). 
Daher auch meine Bitte an sie - nunmehr die Fotos in dieser hinsicht nicht weiter zu kommentieren. Sonst will ich ihr um Himmels Willen keinen Maulkorb verpassen. Wenn man aber 2-4 h unterwegs war, und noch 1 weitere Stunde am PC verbracht hat, ist es keine schöne Sache für Dinge regelmässig Schelte zu bekommen - die man eben nicht ändern kann. 
Dann macht es eben keinen Spaß mehr - und genau das sollte es machen - und Deine Meinung ist Richtig und 
Wir Alle lieben unsere MTB´s und das unterwegs sein....
Wir Alle freuen Uns an den Foto´s der Anderen...und so soll es sein.
Daher werde ich auch heute noch ´ne Runde drehen.....und mal sehen, was da so an Fotos rausspringen wird.....wollte das vorher nur los werden. 

@barbarissima - sieht ja wirklich etwas trostlos aus.... Könnte hier bei uns in der Gegend sein.....im Allgemeinen sieht es genau so aus. Daher bin ich immer froh, wenn man Motive findet. Gar nicht soo einfach, ich werde mir weiter Mühe geben 

@Rest - danke für den Zuspruch hier  Ich überlege mir beim Käffchen schnell ´ne Runde.....wir sehen uns nachher. 

@picard2893 -


----------



## Bocacanosa (18. April 2011)

Ich bin immer noch krank und erfreue mich hier an euren Fotos!

Allen Foto-Einstellern ein *dickes Lob* und ein riesen Dankeschön!


----------



## Friecke (18. April 2011)

@Spuri,
gerade Deine Posts und Bilder gefallen mir presönlich sehr gut, da sie mir eine Ecke Deutschlands zeigen, die ich leider noch so gar nicht kenne. Außerdem finde ich die Bilder toll, und Dein Schreibstil gefällt ebenso.

Bitte laß Dich nicht von "Meckerliesel" entmutigen. Sie sagt Ihre Meinung, und das ist auch gut so. Daß Sie mit Ihren Formulierungen leider immer wieder ins Klo greift, ist nun mal so und das muß man einfach überlesen. 

Mach bitte weiter so!!

Liebe Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## idworker (18. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @spuri : net bös´sein ....




....tz,  Leute gibts....


----------



## dusi__ (18. April 2011)

ach is das schön das wir uns alle soooo lieb haben 

an alle bilder :


----------



## picard2893 (18. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *picard2893, das letzte Bild is ja mal ultra *
> 
> *Hat das Dein Mitfahrer im vorbeifahren geschossen?*
> 
> ...


 
hehe, nein, war alleine unterwegs. Dank des 10sec Timers kann man die Kamera entsprechend positionieren. Und beim letzten Bild hab ich die Kamera in der Hand gehabt, aber ohne Blitz, daher der Verwacklungseffekt.


----------



## blutbuche (18. April 2011)

@picard : ..das sonnenuntergangsbild ist echt genial !!da hat sich das warten gelohnt !
@spuri : ... du weisst doch , dass ich nicht " nörgeln" will und dich mag - sonst hätten wir  ja keinen echt netten pn kontakt ! aber man kann doch nicht immer nur unter alle bilder : wow , super , toll, traumhaft ... schreiben - wenn  man es eben nicht so empfindet . klar , ich kann auch gar nix schreiben - aber das is ja ´n forum , da gehts um : gefällt - oder eben nicht ... zumindest hauptbestandteilsmässig ... das is wie bei nem bike - es wird ein z-b . liteville gepostet - 10 leute schwärmen und sind total begeistert - einer sagt - naja , hab ´auch schon schöneres geseh´n - das is dann einfach seine meinung - und hat nix mit ´m griff ins klo in seiner ausdrucksweise zu tun ! man kann nicht immer alles toll finden - aber das is doch nicht schlimm !!!! ich denke mal , du würdest auch lieber in solchem gelände wie z.b. seplalot cruisen und bilder machen , das kommt auf dem photo halt besser , als bank , strasse , haus ... aber wenn die möglichkeit nicht besteht , das bike ins auto zu werfen und in ca. einer halben stunde in schönerem gelände zu s ein , dann is das halt so - und ich nehm´es hin ..also nochmal : meine kritik ist nie persönlich gemeint (naja - meistens nicht ...) und in deinem falle ganz sicher nicht !!!!! in diesem sinne : schönen montag !! lg , k.

p.s. @kubitix : ..klar , wir fahren alle auch  strasse  und langweilige strecken - aber bilder davon  stellst  du auch nicht ein - sondern welche mit wald , trails etc ...


----------



## blutbuche (18. April 2011)

@picard .... vergessen : was hast du für schuhe ????seh´n sehr interessant aus- gibts die auch in anderen farben ???danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friecke (18. April 2011)

picard2893 schrieb:


> Und beim letzten Bild hab ich die Kamera in der Hand gehabt


 
*R E S P E K T ! ! ! *


----------



## Votec_Biker (18. April 2011)

auch ein schönes CUBE welches mein Bruder leider schmerzlich vermisst
sachdienliche Hinweise bitte hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=518067


----------



## blutbuche (18. April 2011)

.... sollte es das da sein ....


----------



## Votec_Biker (18. April 2011)

das ist wohl ein Schwager von dem gesuchten, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du das Bike auf dem Bild ehrlich erworben und es Dir nicht in Jena geklaut hast.


----------



## Cortina (18. April 2011)

*So endlich mal wieder aufm Radl, hat zwar überall gezwickt und gezogen als hätt ich ne Horde Gnome in der Hose die mir an den Eiern ziehen aber am Ende gings ganz gut 

Da hamse mich vor drei Wochen zerschnippelt 




Mal gemütlich angehen lassen...




30km 0hm kein Stress...




einfach nur genießen wieder unterwegs zu sein...




Grüße
Guido*


----------



## fatz (18. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> So endlich mal wieder aufm Radl, hat zwar überall gezwickt und gezogen als hätt ich ne Horde Gnome in der Hose die mir an den Eiern ziehen aber am Ende gings ganz gut



freut mich, dass du wieder loslegst. meine rotznase wird auch langsam besser, wenn's
auch noch schlimm genug ist, dass ich heut noch daheim geblieben bin.


----------



## ibinsnur (18. April 2011)

sodala, war auch mal wieder unterwegs - im gegensatz zu den tollen fotos hier bringe ich nur unterdurchschnittliche zusammen ...

75 km - 900 hm - gaisbergrunde (mit blick auf salzburg)


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (18. April 2011)

Irgendwie sieht das Rad mit der roten Reba verdammt geil aus.

VG


----------



## kubitix (18. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *So endlich mal wieder aufm Radl,
> Da hamse mich vor drei Wochen zerschnippelt *






ist doch die passende Einrichtung .


Auf jeden Fall freut es mich das du endlich wieder auf´s Rad kommst. Wie ich sehe hast du ja auch alles richtig gemacht und deine ganz persönliche Krankenschwester zur ständigen Überwachung mitgenommen, sehr lobenswert.

liebe Grüsse
von uns zwei
an euch zwei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heada (18. April 2011)

Find die Decals der Reba auch richtig gut...    wirkt trotz der Größe garnicht übertrieben!!!    Schönes Bike!


----------



## Cortina (18. April 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> freut mich, dass du wieder loslegst. meine rotznase wird auch langsam besser, wenn's auch noch schlimm genug ist, dass ich heut noch daheim geblieben bin.



Oh weh, wünsch Dir gute Besserung. Das kommt bestmmt vom Wechselwetter beim Steineschleppen.

@Stefan  so hab ich das noch gar nicht gesehen, obwohl die sogar ein Trainingsraum mit Fahrrädern haben 
Auf das Mitnehmen von Krankenschwestern steht übrigens lebenslänglich 

Grüße auch von Ago
Guido


----------



## barbarissima (18. April 2011)

*@Cortina*
Das lobe ich mir  Kaum schaffst du es wieder aufs Rad, da versorgst du uns auch schon wieder mit Fotos  

*@ibinsnur*
Immer wieder schön, das Reaction so ganz in rot


----------



## kubitix (18. April 2011)

nAbend zusammen,

so heute gibt´s die geballte Ladung Foto´s für´s Familienalbum. Erst ich und dann WildWeibchen, wenn das mit dem Zugang wieder klappt. Kennwort vergessen, der zugesendete Link funzt aber nicht, muß ich erst klären.

Nun aber zu den Bildern.

WildWeibchen hat den Fizik Vesta, vor allem mit Assos Hosen, als zu glatt empfunden und wir haben nun einen SDG Allure montiert. Also war Probefahren und ein bizzl shooting angesagt.

Das wird bestimmt lustig, neue Hose neuer Sattel was da wohl auf mich zukommt?




Hey WildWeibchen vun hinne siehts gut aus.




vun vonne och




jetzt den Härtetest, die Rüttelplatte




gut und jetzt wirklich eins für´s Album




sieht eigentlich ganz zufrieden aus, passt wohl, vielleicht lag´s aber auch am Eiscafe.




Stefan


----------



## Sirrah73 (18. April 2011)

@picard2893: Sehr schöne Bilder ! Tolle Gegend

@Stefan: Die kannste wirklich ausdrucken und ins Familienalbum kleben . Sind auch gut geworden . 

Geh gleich joggen mit Tina ... meine Hand tut immer noch weh ... so ein Mist. Obwohl ... dann können wir ja gleich wildgewordene Jogger spielen und Biker jagen .. hihi 

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## kube (18. April 2011)

@Picard was ist das für ein Rucksack mit Trinksystem, sieht echt super aus????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> So endlich mal wieder aufm Radl....


 Die gute Nachricht des Tages. Den Gnomen wird der Spaß am zuppeln schon noch vergehen....wenn sie wieder regelmäßig durchgeschüttelt werden. 


blutbuche schrieb:


> ... aber wenn die möglichkeit nicht besteht , das bike ins auto zu werfen und in ca. einer halben stunde in schönerem gelände zu s ein , dann is das halt so - und ich nehm´es hin ..


 War ja ein harter Kampf  Und sonst habe ich auch nichts persönlich genommen - klar verstehen wir uns hier.  Nur wenn man selber in Anspruch nimmt stets seine Meinung zu sagen, dann muss man auch mit Gegendarstellungen/-meinungen leben können. 
Allerdings haben wir nun viel Speicherplatz mit dem Gelaber hier belegt - daher meine Konsequenz aus derartigen Diskussionen - Antwort auf solch spezielle Kritik demnächst nur noch als PN.  Schöne Woche auch Dir! und den Fröschen. 


Friecke schrieb:


> @Spuri, Mach bitte weiter so!!


Gern doch! Mein letzter freier Tag musste doch auch genutzt werden.
Also ging es ausnahmsweise doch mal nach Polen rüber. Slubice-Swiecko....Oderwiesen, Wald und Straße und das ganze zurück, dabei noch einmal quer durch Slubice. Insgesamt knapp 45 km.
Also los gehts mit dem Bericht:
Über den ehemaligen Grenzübergang "Stadtbrücke" 



ging es rüber auf die andere Seite, die alten sagen hierzu oft noch Dammvorstadt . 
Gleich nach überqueren der Brücke scharf nach rechts kommt man in einen kleinen Hafen. 
Hier entstand mal mein Kanonenbild - 
allerding war die heute abmontiert (geklaut?), 
nur der Sockel noch da.



Gleich nach dem Hafen kommt nach ein paar Metern rechtsseitig die Oderwiese...also reine Natur, 
Slubice ist auch nicht sonderlich Groß. 



Ehe man den Ort nun ganz verlässt - kommt man an der "Katholischen Kirche" vorbei - 
diese war früher das Frankfurter "Schützenhaus". 
Bis nach hier fuhr bis 1945 die Frankfurter Straßenbahn
(auch über die Stadtbrücke) 
Das kann man hier auch nachlesen und alte Fotos bewundern. 



Das in der Karte erwähnte Stadion soll später (Rückweg) noch 
besucht werden, denn erst einmal sollte es raus 
ins Gelände gehen. Also noch vor den Bahnschienen 
am Ortsausgang Slubices rechts auf die 
alte Reichsstraße nach Schwetig und ab in den Wald...



Der Belag wechselte von alter Plattenstraße, auf Kopfsteinplaster 
samt Wirtschaftsweg - bis es irgendwann Schotter - 
und letztlich sogar nur noch Feldweg war.



Irgendwann unterquert man die Eisenbahnstrecke durch eine 
kleine Unterführung....und sieht dann an der 
Oder rechts die "Große Grenzeisenbahnbrücke" 
der Strecke Warschau-Berlin....



....und nach links blickend die "Grenzbrücke der Autobahn 
BAB 12" ebenfalls nach Berlin....



Da ist sie mal in voller Pracht - wenn man direkt drunter 
durchfährt (und das muss man um nach Schwetig zu kommen) 
schon mächtig gewaltig das Bauwerk.



In Schwetig - äh Tschuldigung Swiecko findet man noch vor 
dem Ort keine 200 Meter von der Autobahn entfernt 
plötzlich im freien Feld diese Gedenkstätte.



In Schwetig Ortsmittig einfach rechts von der Dorfstraße runter,
dann sah es doch schon ganz gut aus...



Die Oder scheint näher zu kommen...



Landschaftsimpressionen I



Landschaftsimpressionen II



Egal was ich mache - es ist immer wieder was mit Wasser...



Auf dem Rückweg wollte ich "Schneewittchen" aus ihrem Glassarg
befreien, aber dann sah ich, es war nicht Schneewittchen.
Schon "verrückt" die Polen - an die Kruzifixe hat man sich ja schon
gewöhnt, aber das hatte ich auch noch nicht! 



In Slubice selbst wieder angekommen, hatte ich Euch ja versprochen 
noch ein wenig Geschichte zu bringen. Also nach dem Schützenhaus
kommt noch der Basar (Polenmarkt), das Stadion, ein künstlich angelegter Tobepark....
der früher zu Füßen des Kleist-Turmes war.
Im Park



Da gings zum Turm hoch - der steht aber nicht mehr
Immer wieder aufflammende Versuche eines 
Neuaufbaus scheiterten bislang am Geld - 
sprich an geeigneten Sponsoren.



So nun habt Ihr es gleich geschafft - bisschen viel heute....
Das Stadion ist deshalb so interessant & historisch wertvoll, weil es schon 
unter den Nazis in Aktion 
für den "Olympischen Gedanken" war.
Auf der alten Karte (Link) sieht man auch schön 
die Spitze des Kleistturmes.



Hatte sogar schon ein Schwimmbecken (Olympischer Gedanke halt) - 
jetzt im Hochsommer ein Freibad! So ein Stadion kann man in Frankfurt
heute vergeblich suchen!



Die alte Eiche von der Ansichtskarte steht auch noch - man munkelte
dass es sich dabei um eine sog. "Hitler-Eiche" handeln soll.
Ob das stimmt...
Eichen - unter denen der selbsternannte "Führer" bei Besuch sitzen 
und Schatten finden sollte. 
An der alten Regatta- Strecke an der "Alten Oder" gab es aber auch so eine. 



Puh - das war super anstrengend und es hat sich auch schon soooo viel heute hier getan!  Und auch sooo tolle Bilder.....da fällt es schwer - Morgen wieder "nur" kleinere Hausrunden drehen zu müssen.
Was soll´s - es kommt wieder eine freie Periode....viel Spaß beim lesen, stöbern, surfen ..... wünscht Euch Spuri.


----------



## Beorn (18. April 2011)

Gestern war einen neue Art von Trainingstour angesagt:

Zugmaschine statt Spaßmaschine!





30km durch den Schönbuch können mit ein wenig Extragewicht hinten dran den Beinen ganz neue Impulse geben!


----------



## Plueschbox (18. April 2011)

Heute die erste Fahrt zur und von der Arbeit.
Ist noch nicht 100% fertig aber es kommt.



Toller Blick


----------



## barbarissima (18. April 2011)

*@kubitix*
Genau die beiden Sättel hatte ich mal zur Auswahl. Beim Vesta hat mir nach drei Stunden Test alles weh getan und die Füße waren eingeschlafen  Nur mein Hintern hätte noch stundenlang durchgehalten  Und der Allure wurde von Kilometer zu Kilometer immer gemütlicher  Jetzt schaffe ich ganze Tagestouren, ohne dass sich mein Allerwertester ein mal meldet 
Und dein WildWeibchen scheint den Testdurchlauf ja ganz gut überstanden zu haben. Sie sieht jedenfalls recht entspannt aus 

*@Spuri*
Na denn mal schönen Dank für den Geschichtsunterricht und die polnischen Impressionen  Mein persönliches Highlight ist ja die Madonna in der Glaskiste auf dem Baumstamm  Wirklich sehr geschmackvoll  

*@Beorn*
Na wenn das mal keine dicken Beine gibt  Da wirste demnächst die Berge nur so hoch fliegen 

*@Plueschbox*
Schöner Arbeitsweg  Wahrscheinlich haste auch noch ein paar richtig flowige Trails unterwegs 

*@alle Kranke und Verschnupften* 
Gute Besserung


----------



## kubitix (18. April 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und dein WildWeibchen scheint den Testdurchlauf ja ganz gut überstanden zu haben. Sie sieht jedenfalls recht entspannt aus



Hallo barbarissima und natürlich auch alle Anderen,

mein Zugang ist down, deshalb nutze ich im Moment den von kubitix.

das mit dem Sattel ist wie die Katze im Sack, probieren, probieren, probieren!

kubitix hat wie immer viel Spaß bei so einem schönen Wetter.




Übung macht den Meister.




Reichelsheim, Blick in´s Rodensteiner Land.




wie man hier sieht, der Frühling ist da, einfach nur schön





un nu wieder kubitix:

und zuhause wird man dann so empfangen


----------



## Sirrah73 (18. April 2011)

@Wildweibchen & Kubitix: So wird man doch gerne empfangen .


----------



## barbarissima (18. April 2011)

*@WildWeibchen und Kubitix*

Also meine Dicke verpennt meine Rückkehr meistens 








Damit es nicht zu OT wird


----------



## itchyp (18. April 2011)

Mein Custom Fritzz


----------



## Friendsofmine (18. April 2011)

Na die Mietze von der "Cubebärbel" ist ja süss. Scheint ja sehr entspannt zu sein.........


@ Fritzzbike        Ist das Foto mit einer SRL gemacht worden ? Super schärfe und Belichtung.......
........und bist du zufrieden mit der P6 ?


----------



## itchyp (18. April 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> @ Fritzzbike        Ist das Foto mit einer SRL gemacht worden ? Super schärfe und Belichtung.......
> ........und bist du zufrieden mit der P6 ?



SLR meinst du oder? Ja mit ner 7D.

Klar bin ich zufrieden. Ist super zu verstellen das Teil und das Gewicht ist auch akzeptabel. Hab sie bei ebay neu für 25  gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard2893 (18. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @picard .... vergessen : was hast du für schuhe ????seh´n sehr interessant aus- gibts die auch in anderen farben ???danke !


 
http://www.google.de/search?um=1&hl...on+xa+pro+3d+ultra+gore+tex&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=

Die besten Schuhe, die ich jemals getragen habe. Keine Schnürsenkel, perfekter orthopädischer Halt, wasserabweisend da Gore Tex, voll atmungsaktiv und man kann sie ohne Witz, einfach in die Waschmaschine schmeißen, zusammen mit den speziellen unzerstörbaren Einlegsohlen. Mach ich in der Regel einmal im Monat. Die kommen dann auf die Heizung oder in den Backofen bei max. 50 Grad. Nach 2 Stunden sind sie trocken und wieder wie neu. Egal wie sehr man durch Schlamm und Dreck gelascht oder eingetaucht ist. Ich hab die Schuhe seit mehr als einem Jahr. Davor hatte ich die gleichen, aber ohne Gore Tex. Nicht so gut muss ich sagen. 
Der Preis ist zwar nicht ohne, aber ich sage, es lohnt sich.



kube schrieb:


> @Picard was ist das für ein Rucksack mit Trinksystem, sieht echt super aus????


 
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41hBqqGOg0L.jpg

Ein Camelbak Rucksack 3L, allerdings gefällt mir die Trinkblase ganz und gar nicht, zum Befüllen und Reinigen ist der Deuter wesentlich besser. Nur das Mundstück ist einfacher zu reinigen und besser zum Trinken. Am Besten also das Mundstück auf den Deuter Trinksack befestigen, hihi...


----------



## picard2893 (18. April 2011)

itchyp schrieb:


> Mein Custom Fritzz


 

Geil, einfach nur geil. Was kostet so ein schickes Teil, wenn man fragen darf? Und herrje, die Pedalen sind ja winzig, aber sehen echt cool aus. Was sind das für welche?


----------



## itchyp (18. April 2011)

das sind diese hier http://www.bikecorner24.de/xlc-bmxfreeride-plattformpedal-pdm09-p-949.html

Also ich hab mal alles zusammen gerechnet und komme auf ca. 2200 


----------



## HappyGhost (18. April 2011)

Wer hat eigentlich seine Trinkflasche am Wochenende in der Gegend von Ebermannstadt/Birkenreuther Tal noch dreiviertel Voll liegen lassen???


----------



## Friendsofmine (18. April 2011)

itchyp schrieb:


> SLR meinst du oder? Ja mit ner 7D.
> 
> Klar bin ich zufrieden. Ist super zu verstellen das Teil und das Gewicht ist auch akzeptabel. Hab sie bei ebay neu für 25  gekauft



Ja ich meinte eine SLR- sorry. Die macht ja sehr schöne Bilder.

25 ?  Aber die kurze Alu Version ?!


----------



## itchyp (18. April 2011)

Das Foto wurde aus einem RAW mit Lightroom entwickelt.

ja genau...ist nur 30cm lang glaub ich aber reicht dicke


----------



## Friendsofmine (19. April 2011)

itchyp schrieb:


> Das Foto wurde aus einem RAW mit Lightroom entwickelt.
> 
> ja genau...ist nur 30cm lang glaub ich aber reicht dicke



Ich brauch die 400er in Carbon. Leider teuer......

Bin am überlegen eine neue Olympus PEN  E-PL2 1442 zu erwerben. Mal sehen wie es bei der mit der Quali ausschaut.
*
*


----------



## picard2893 (19. April 2011)

itchyp schrieb:


> das sind diese hier http://www.bikecorner24.de/xlc-bmxfreeride-plattformpedal-pdm09-p-949.html
> 
> Also ich hab mal alles zusammen gerechnet und komme auf ca. 2200 â¬


 
2200 ist ja noch vertretbar. Aber puh, ich dachte schon, ich hÃ¤tte mich mit meinen Pedalen vergriffen, die sind nÃ¤mlich doppelt so dick wie Deine, wiegen aber 8 Gramm weniger, hihi. 

Und ne Canon 7D? Das ist ja schon Semiproklasse. Kein Wunder, aber das Teil kostet ein VermÃ¶gen... 

Mein Bike wurde die Tage auch mal wieder nachttauglich gemacht. Mit der neuen Version einer ultrahellen Lampe. Sie hat sowohl Abblendlicht, als auch Fernlicht und man kann jede Lichtstufe separat steuern und die Helligkeit stufenlos einstellen. Ãber eine Remotesteuerung am Lenker, die einem auch noch per Leuchtknopf anzeigt, wieviel Saft der Akku noch hat.


----------



## kubitix (19. April 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@WildWeibchen und Kubitix*
> 
> Also meine Dicke verpennt meine Rückkehr meistens



ist halt wie bei uns Menschen, wer so rumliegt fühlt sich sauwohl und geborgen. Das einzige was zum Perfekten Tag noch fehlt: kraul mir den Bauch.

Stefan, der aus (eigner) Erfahrung spricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (19. April 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Die gute Nachricht des Tages. Den Gnomen wird der Spaß am zuppeln schon noch vergehen....wenn sie wieder regelmäßig durchgeschüttelt werden.



Ich geb mir Mühe, mal sehen ob ich heute wieder dazu komme.

Auf jeden Fall ein dickes Lob für die Geschichtsstunde und die Fotostrecke  warum klappte das damals in der Schule eigentlich nicht, da war Geschichte immer stinklangweilig 

@alle Fotoposer...ähhhh...poster  *DICKES LOB*

Grüße
Guido


----------



## SRX-Prinz (19. April 2011)

AMS 150 Race 20" vor dem Umbau 





Hier gibt es div. Teile zu kaufen.
- Bremse komplett
- Schalthebel
- Vorbau + Lenker
-


----------



## Bocacanosa (19. April 2011)

Richtig schick das AMS 150! 

Welche _Bremse komplett _(evtl. Formula The One???)_ und Schalthebel _(XT 10 fach???) verkaufst Du?


----------



## SRX-Prinz (19. April 2011)

Sorry ja die vom AMS 150Race Shimano Deore XT SL-M770-10 Rapidfire-Plus, 10-speed 55â¬ - beide 

Formula THE ONE FR hydr. Discbrake (180/180) - 280â¬ mit Scheiben !!


----------



## derAndre (19. April 2011)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> -



Interessante Leitungsverlegung für die Reverb, hehe.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (19. April 2011)

@ derandre: Ich habs halt drauf wie ....   
Das ist meine Mobile Wäscheleine.
Ich mach es die Woche noch fertig und dann sehen wir weiter ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. April 2011)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> Sorry ja die vom AMS 150Race Shimano Deore XT SL-M770-10 Rapidfire-Plus, 10-speed 55 - beide Formula THE ONE FR hydr. Discbrake (180/180) - reserviert


  Gefeilscht wird aber nun per PN oder im passenden Thread - nicht dass uns dieser Fred hier zum Basar verkommt. 
Wieso sieht das Foto eigentlich wie eine grauenhafte Montage aus?



Cortina schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ein dickes Lob für die Geschichtsstunde und die Fotostrecke  warum klappte das damals in der Schule eigentlich nicht, da war Geschichte immer stinklangweilig


 Danke! Auf letzteres fallen mir spontan 3 mögliche Antworten ein: 
1. Du hast Dich damals mehr für die Mädchen interessiert! 
2. Bei Euch war vor 70 Jahren nicht so viel los!
3. Dein Geschichtslehrer/Deine Geschichtslehrerin hatte kein Fahrrad und keinen Fotoapparat! 

So - da ja heute Nachmittag "Arbeiten" angesagt ist - noch schnell mein "Tagesbeitrag" Keine Angst - völlig Unterrichtsfrei. 
Gestern Nachmittag hies es noch "antreten!" zur Wäsche



Nunmehr frisch gewaschen ging es schon langsam dem Motto "Ostern" entgegen....



Osterlämmer 



Pause



Nun aber ab - nach Hause 



 Euch noch ´ne schöne Feierabendrunde - wenn ich heute nach Hause komme, ist es dunkel. Ein Grund mehr hier noch mal vorbei zu schauen.....


----------



## Cortina (19. April 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> 1. Du hast Dich damals mehr für die Mädchen interessiert!
> 
> Gestern Nachmittag hies es noch "antreten!" zur Wäsche
> 
> Osterlämmer



1. Kann gut sein, wir waren der erste Jungenjahrgang auf einem Mädchengymnasium, sprich zwei Jungs mit 25 Mädchen in der Klasse

2. Du hast vergessen die "Wäsche" aufzuhängen 

3. Es heißt "Opferlämmer"

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...wir waren der erste Jungenjahrgang auf einem Mädchengymnasium, sprich zwei Jungs mit 25 Mädchen in der Klasse....Es heißt "Opferlämmer"


  Eigentlich solltest Du bei der "Vorbildung" unter so vielen zarten, weiblichen Gemütern dann wissen - das gibt jetzt  richtig Ärger.  Wetten?


----------



## SRX-Prinz (19. April 2011)

@Spurhalter: Gefeilscht hat hier keiner  . Bessere Bilder gibt es wenn es fertig ist (Karfreitag)


----------



## barbarissima (19. April 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> 1. Du hast Dich damals mehr für die Mädchen interessiert!


 


Cortina schrieb:


> 1. Kann gut sein, wir waren der erste Jungenjahrgang auf einem Mädchengymnasium, sprich zwei Jungs mit 25 Mädchen in der Klasse


 


spurhalter schrieb:


> Eigentlich solltest Du bei der "Vorbildung" unter so vielen zarten, weiblichen Gemütern dann wissen - das gibt jetzt richtig Ärger.  Wetten?


 
Wahrscheinlich haben sich die zwei Jungs in der Pause immer auf dem Klo versteckt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und sind dann zum Geschichtsunterricht regelmäßig zu spät gekommen


----------



## MilkyWayne (19. April 2011)

leute muss euch eine traurige Mitteilung machen, mein geliebtes ams125 louise von 07 hat einen neuen Besitzer... und das ohne mich zu Fragen  direkt aus der Garage gestohlen, ich könnte kot**n. Also mein Appell an alle, abschließen ist manchmal nicht genug, es gibt nichts schmerzhafteres als von einem auf den anderen Tag etwas zu verlieren, woran das herz hängt.

hier gibts noch ein kleines abschiedsfoto:






und sobald das Geld der Versicherung da ist (Hausrat greift zum glück) gibt es Ersatz, damit muss ich mich dann leider von hier verabschieden (oder bekomme ich Sonderrechte und darf bei euch auch Trek-Bilder posten? ihr seit halt immernoch DIE Community und im Herzen bin ich ja noch Cube-ler und eine schön laufende Trek-Community haben wir hier ja irgendwie nicht so recht) ich gugg auch ganz lieb *__*

ist schon beim Händler zurückgelegt und ich bekomms für 2250, ist für die Ausstattung und das Fahrverhalten wirklich genial 






liebe grüße aus dem sonnigen Würzburg, wo ich heute wieder ohne Bike auskommen muss :'-(


----------



## EvilEvo (19. April 2011)

Papp n paar Cube Aufkleber druff und fertig


----------



## buschhase (19. April 2011)

Schmuggel einfach auf jedes Bild irgendeinen Würfel  (Spielwürfel, Zauberwürfel, ...)


----------



## Friendsofmine (19. April 2011)

Der Cube Händler nimmt das Trek auch bestimmt gern in Zahlung......


----------



## blutbuche (19. April 2011)

...ich darf doch auch -( obwohl ich oft "fremdfahre ) ......  schönes trek !!! 

ach ja - bildeeeeeerrrrrr  von heute !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (19. April 2011)

Waaas ?  Fremdfahren und Fremdgehen! Hier ist was los.


----------



## Cortina (19. April 2011)

*


barbarissima schrieb:



			Wahrscheinlich haben sich die zwei Jungs in der Pause immer auf dem Klo versteckt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und sind dann zum Geschichtsunterricht regelmäßig zu spät gekommen 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Nööö wir hatten ja keine 25 Bärbel in der Klasse 

Schnell noch ne Runde gedreht um die Gnome zu ärgern 




und dann auf dem schnellsten Weg nach Hause




zum Grillen, Arrosticini, Spuri danke für die Opferlämmer 




ne Runde Mikado is auch noch drin 




Grüße
Guido*


----------



## Cortina (19. April 2011)

Sorry Doppelpost


----------



## mtblukas (19. April 2011)

Ich habe mir soeben diesen Ams Rahmen für 210 gekauft. Ich denke das geht in Ordnung oder?

Ich freu mich schon so vollgefedert untwerwegs zu sein


----------



## Friendsofmine (19. April 2011)

Soweit er keine Beschädigingen oder Risse hat , ist das ok.

@ StereoGuidoGTC. - von mir aus kannst du jeden Tag von deinem Stereo ein Bild einstellen. Kann nicht genug von bekommen. Suchtfaktor 10 von 10 Punkten - auf der Rainer Calmund Skala.


----------



## mtblukas (19. April 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Soweit er keine Beschädigingen oder Risse hat , ist das ok.
> 
> .



Nein, das lief alles sehr sauber ab. Der Verkäufer hat mir sogaer eine Kopie seines Personalausweis gemailt.

Außerdem noch 40 Bilder oder so  

Ich freu mich auch auf den Umbau


----------



## blutbuche (19. April 2011)

gratuliere !!


----------



## mtblukas (19. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> gratuliere !!



Danke. Ach ja hat zufällig jm. Interesse an einem Attention Rahmen in 20"-guter Zustand 

Sowas darf man hier ja nicht schreiben. Also nicht lesen.


----------



## Friendsofmine (19. April 2011)

Das ist doch eigentlich Winterarbeit ?!

Trotzdem viel Erfolg & den Spass nicht ausser acht lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floggel (19. April 2011)

Spontanbild auf der Feierabendrunde.

Neu sind: Griffe und Shifter. Endlich die richtige Bremshebel/Shiftereinstellung gefunden .


----------



## mtblukas (19. April 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Das ist doch eigentlich Winterarbeit ?!
> 
> Trotzdem viel Erfolg & den Spass nicht ausser acht lassen.



Wenn man im Winter aber noch nichts hat? 

Was macht man dann?: man schraubt im Frühjahr


----------



## Friendsofmine (19. April 2011)

Gut. Das ist genehmigt. Jetzt musste aber auch einen Gang höher schalten, sonst ist der Jahrhundertsommer rum.


----------



## mtblukas (19. April 2011)

Dann bin ich aber froh. Ohne Genehmigung hätte ich nicht angefangen zu schrauben 

Ich werd mich beeilen das ich dann auch Fotos liefern kann


----------



## chrisle (19. April 2011)

Hier werden so häufig Bilder gepostet, dass man nach 5min schon wieder 2 Seiten zurückliegt 
Nach einem kurzen Fahrwerksupdate mit freundlicher Unterstützung von Cortina stand eine kurze Feierabendrunde mit der Freundin auf dem Plan:


Noch wird sich lässig mit Blick auf den Heimatberg samt Reben angelehnt...(wer die Schwanzspitze des mystischen Downhilldog's entdeckt, darf wieder streicheln)









...danach ein wenig Spass gehabt





Wehe einer kommentiert wieder die Qualität der Apfel Fotos 
Ich machs Cortina nach und schmeiss den Grill an. Absolut verdient nach *weniger* als 300HM wie ich finde.


----------



## MilkyWayne (19. April 2011)

puuh dann bin ich ja froh, wenn ich hier auch trek bilderchen posten darf *puuuuh* ^^dann sehen wir uns bald hoffentlich wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (19. April 2011)

Du kannst auch schon während des umbauens Bilder zeigen.

Genehmigung hast du ja jetzt.......


----------



## mtblukas (19. April 2011)

Ich werde immer meine einzelnen Schritte fotografieren 

Am Samstag mach ich noch eine letzte Fahrt mit meinem Attention. Da mach ich auch Bilder. Das Attention is auch ein schönes rad aber erstens war der Rahmen zu groß (hab mir von dem Händler was andrehen lassen) und zweitens find ich ein Fully super...ich wollt schon immer ein fully


----------



## Friendsofmine (19. April 2011)

An Apple Devices Bildern ist nix auszusetzen. Man kann sie aber noch drehen. Das wäre dann perfekt.


----------



## OIRAM (19. April 2011)

*So, hab ja noch ein wenig nachholbedürfnis...

Heut mal ne Tour, zur ehemalichen Zeche "Westfahlen"





natürlich mit dem Segen der Heiligen Schutzpatronin Barbara...





bei schönstem Wetter, von dort gekommen...





"Glück Auf" am Gipfelkreuz der Abraumhalde...





von dem Trail gehen mehrere coole Abfahrten ab...





und hier wurde ich wieder Ausgespuckt...





Leider war hier heute, bis auf 3 Kid´s und ne menge Sonnenanbeter´n nichts los. 

Ich hatte meinen Spaß... 

Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## Friendsofmine (19. April 2011)

Wenn man mit ne'm Stereo um die Ecke kommt ist immer was los !

Ist das  nicht das Meisterschaftsbike 2011 ?!


----------



## Cortina (19. April 2011)

*@chrisle  schönes Stereo und die Farbe  

@Mario schöne Fotos aber wir hatten auch Spaß 

Grüße
Guido*


----------



## chrisle (19. April 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> An Apple Devices Bildern ist nix auszusetzen. Man kann sie aber noch drehen. Das wäre dann perfekt.



wie drehen? die sind doch gedreht? seht ihr die bilder auf dem kopf?


----------



## Friendsofmine (19. April 2011)

Bild 1 ist ok.

Bild 2& 3 sind auf der Seite. Jedenfalls auf meinem iPhone4.


----------



## Cortina (19. April 2011)

@chrisle vergiss es die Bilder sind richtig rum

@Friendsofmine schmeiß das Teil weg oder lern es zu benutzen 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. April 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Sowas darf man hier ja nicht schreiben. Also nicht lesen.


 Mach ein Foto davon - dann schon. 

Schöne Fotos dazu gekommen! der Lämmchenspieß sieht ja echt lecker aus....vielleicht sollte ich Morgen mal mit großem Rucksack auf die selbe Runde.. 
Gute Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (19. April 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> ...vielleicht sollte ich Morgen mal mit großem Rucksack auf die selbe Runde..
> Gute Nacht!



Ich komm mit 

Gute N8
Guido


----------



## Friendsofmine (19. April 2011)

Hey -uffm Macbook ist alles gut. Muss am Telefon liegen. Die Chinesen- watt die da  wieder zusammen gelötet haben..........Amazing.


----------



## OIRAM (20. April 2011)

*@ Eck1992

Ist echt ne Sauerrei...

Hast mein volles Mitgefühl.

Hallo Guido

Schön das Du wieder auf den Beinen / Bike bist.

Dann gibt´s auch von Dir wieder viele schöne Bildbeiträge.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## barbarissima (20. April 2011)

*@Eck1992*
Hast mein volles Mitgefühl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Gut, dass du gleich Ersatz bekommst  Das Trek ist auch ein schönes Rad


----------



## alittleprayer (20. April 2011)

Endlich mit Deemax für hinten: 







Wenn die 20mm Tauchrohreinheit für die Revelation da ist, gibts vorne auch nen Deemax    Ich brauchte einfach was haltbares und der Service bei Mavic ist allererste Sahne!


----------



## kubitix (20. April 2011)

mal zwei drei Bilder von gestern, Hardtail rocken zum Kaiserturm.

Die Quelle der Gersprenz, von ihr hat unser schönes Tal seinen Namen,




ein bizzl klein aber fein,



sie entspringt in einer Höhenlage von rund 580m ü. NN. und fließt durch Winterkasten, Reichelsheim, Reinheim, sie mündet bei Stockstadt in den Main fließt dann in den Rhein und bei Holland in die Nordsee, sowie durch den Ärmelkanal in den Atlantik bis uf die anner Seit, ganz schee weit.

Ein bißchen Blumenpflücken kann man da auch.




Achja un wo´s nuff geht, geht´s auch nunner!





von heute gibt´s keine Bilder, also nur eins und das ist "fishing for compliments"


----------



## blutbuche (20. April 2011)

.... kompliment ...  
muss auch die tage mal wieder in den odenwald - mal ins modautal .. brandau und so - auch schön !!!


----------



## mtblukas (20. April 2011)

Ich werde es vermissen.


----------



## Tier (20. April 2011)

Du weißt aber schon das der Rahmen für 99 schon NEU zu haben ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (20. April 2011)

Wo?


----------



## dusi__ (20. April 2011)

Hier

oder direkt bei schlierseer radhaus oder sonstige rahmen anbieter suchen


----------



## mtblukas (20. April 2011)

ok.


----------



## buschhase (20. April 2011)

Rahmen behalten und an die Wand damit!!


----------



## kubitix (20. April 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ich werde es vermissen.



Dann bau´s halt net um.


----------



## mtblukas (20. April 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Dann bau´s halt net um.



Wenn ich aber ein Fully möchte? Und der Händler mir einen 20" Rahmen mit 1,70 verkauft hat. Ich habe jetzt Rückenschmerzen von dem Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (20. April 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber ein Fully möchte? Und der Händler mir einen 20" Rahmen mit 1,70 verkauft hat. Ich habe jetzt *Rückenschmerzen von dem Rahmen*.



Dann wirst du es auch nicht vermissen oder?


----------



## mtblukas (20. April 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Dann wirst du es auch nicht vermissen oder?



Nur wenn ich daran Denke was ich alles damit erlebt hab. Sonst nicht. Also gefallen tut es mir schon aber wenn es halt nicht passt.


----------



## Vincy (20. April 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber ein Fully möchte? Und der Händler mir einen 20" Rahmen mit 1,70 verkauft hat. Ich habe jetzt Rückenschmerzen von dem Rahmen.


 


Ein kürzerer Vorbau und eine Sattelstütze ohne Versatz hätte da auch schon weiter geholfen.


----------



## mtblukas (20. April 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Ein kürzerer Vorbau und eine Sattelstütze ohne Versatz hätte da auch schon weiter geholfen.



Ja dann fahr du doch mal mit 1,70 ein 20" Rahmen, er hat einfach nicht gepasst!

Und lasst mich halt ein neuen rahmen kaufen!


----------



## JDEM (20. April 2011)

Getroffene Hunde bellen laut.

Hab heute meine persönliche Bikepark Saison in Winterberg eröffnet. Ein Stereo macht durchaus viel mit, nur Bilder gibt es bis jetzt noch keine.

Grüße Kuschi


----------



## kubitix (20. April 2011)

Bevor es ärcher gibt schieb ich schnell mal ein Bild ein




da ich den Kopp ohnehin angschnitten hatte, hab ich ihn kurzerhand abgeschnitten. (also nur auf dem Foto)


----------



## Cortina (20. April 2011)

*@kubitix da brauchst Du kein "fishing for compliments" ist ne astreine Leistung 


Haben nur ne kurze Runde gemacht...




...und dann ganz schnell wieder nach Hause 




Grüße
Guido*


----------



## Stan_Ef (20. April 2011)

Ich konnte heute endlich mal wieder eine Runde drehen.

Mit Kleinkind zuhause ist es nicht so einfach, Zeit dafür zu finden.

Ich schleppe sogar noch den Dreck vom letzen Jahr mit rum:


----------



## Friendsofmine (20. April 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ja dann fahr du doch mal mit 1,70 ein 20" Rahmen, er hat einfach nicht gepasst!
> 
> Und lasst mich halt ein neuen rahmen kaufen!



Baue einfach dein Traumbike - den Rahmen hast du ja schon geholt.

Und wenn du fertig bist meldest du dich nochmal wenn du den Rahmen immer noch verkaufen möchtest.


----------



## kubitix (20. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *@kubitix da brauchst Du kein "fishing for compliments" ist ne astreine Leistung *


Danke war mehr so für´s eigene Ego.


Cortina schrieb:


> *
> ...und dann ganz schell wieder nach Hause
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Guido, hallo Ago,

wir also WildWeibchen und Ich ziehen bei euch ein! Und zwar SOFORT.
Ich sehe gerade oben recht´s ist noch was frei.

liebe Grüsse
Susanne und Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (20. April 2011)

Hab heute meine Bremsen eingefahren. Das Teil ist ja irre schnell, und wendig. Wahnsinn.
Hab es erst mal die "Briketts" (Pedale) demontiert und superleichte angeschraubt. Farblich nat. passend.

Nach Ostern kommt die Trapezstange (Lenker ) die Sattelstütze und der Sattel weg.
Also wer die gebrauchen könnte-melden. Sind nagelneu.

Muss erst mal ein Mojito auf die erste Ausfahrt trinken. Cube for Life.....


----------



## Cortina (20. April 2011)

Kein Problem, Ihr könnt sogar noch zwischen Nord- und Südflügel wählen.

Platz genug ist im Schloss

Grüße
Guido


----------



## LittleBoomer (20. April 2011)

Ihr dürft gerne einziehen. Ihr müßt auch keine Miete bezahlen.
Einzige Bedingung: Einmal die Woche das ganze Häuschen putzen und den Garten in Stand halten. Die restliche Zeit dürft Ihr dann biken fahren

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## kubitix (20. April 2011)

Aber heute Abend nich mehr.

Bin gerade bei einem guten Dornfelder vom Barrique gezogen über Laith al Deen. STS und John Kay bei Mark Knopfler gelandet.

Wird glaub ich ne lange Nacht. Mucke is schon Geil, wen ma´s kann.


----------



## Cortina (20. April 2011)

Mark Knopfler


----------



## Schelle (20. April 2011)

Juchu, nach 6 Wochen darf ich auch wieder auf's Bike

auf dem Weg zum ... Rennsteig




auf dem Wanderweg angekommen gings Richtung Ebertswiese




die Ebertswiese







kurze Rast




auf der Heimfahrt noch ein kurzer Abstecher zum Mommelstein


----------



## kubitix (20. April 2011)

@Schelle,

ich freu mich für dich, nich falsch verstehen bin gerade bei:

Chappo

Let´s spend the night togehter


----------



## LittleBoomer (21. April 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Aber heute Abend nich mehr.
> 
> Bin gerade bei einem guten Dornfelder vom Barrique gezogen über Laith al Deen. STS und John Kay bei Mark Knopfler gelandet.
> 
> Wird glaub ich ne lange Nacht. Mucke is schon Geil, wen ma´s kann.



Du sagst es. Ich unterstütze meine Frau bei Ihrer Nachtschicht und zocke mit über Internet in der Brettspielwelt. Dabei wühle ich mich durch die schönen alten und neuen CDs auf dem Rechner. Heute hab ichs allerdings etwas härter für die Ohren. Ausserdem helles Hefe statt roter Traube.

Eine schöne Nacht noch, ich mache jetzt mit Gary Moore weiter....

LittleBoomer


----------



## blutbuche (21. April 2011)

...hör grad die neue von gus black .. traumhaft !!!!!(summer dress und world is  on fire ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (21. April 2011)

Ich seh schon:

Nur die harten kommen in den Garten,

mittlerweile bei "Start me up", ich meld mich um 4 nochmal wieder.


----------



## Bocacanosa (21. April 2011)

Nach überstandener Erkältung war es gestern mal wieder Zeit für eine kleine Ausfahrt! 100 km hab ich aber nicht hingekriegt. Dafür isses hier zu "hügelig". 

Es ging über den Ruwer-Hochwald-Radweg und den Saar-Hunsrück-Steig rüber zu unseren Nachbarn ins angeblich "schönste Bundesland der Welt"! Dabei haben wir eine der höchsten Brücken Deutschlands unterquert! Lösterbachtalbrücke

Von Bierfeld aus ging es dann über Nonnweiler an die Primstalsperre. 

Den Planetenwanderweg haben wir mal links liegen lassen und sind weiter in Richtung Keltischer Ringwall.

Auf dem Weg dorthin kamen wir am Mannfelsen vorbei. Hätte ich mich nicht dorthin gestellt, wäre da kein Mann gewesen...









Überall stehen da so interessante Gestalten rum. Die gehören zum Skulpturenweg Cerda&Celtoi.





Da gehts hoch auf den Wall:









Geschafft! ( Da hinten am Horizont, direkt hinter der Sattelstütze --> Da wohn ich...) 









Kurze Pause:





Auf der anderen Seite gehts noch steiler Bergab:










Insgesamt waren es rund 45 km mit etwa 1200 hm.


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2011)

Da war ich letztens auch  




habt ihr auch den Dolbergtrail gefahren? Sehr schön


----------



## invalid (21. April 2011)

Leipziger Völkerschlachtdenkmal - kleiner Ausflug auch mit angeschlagenem Knie... aber es wird besser.


----------



## Bocacanosa (21. April 2011)

Ne leider nicht. Trails waren nicht möglich, weil mein Kumpel mit seinem sch***** Trekking-Baik gefahren ist... 





Und mit Ständer hart fahren is nich so dolle, hab ich gehört...


----------



## SRX-Prinz (21. April 2011)

Update:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (21. April 2011)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Ne leider nicht. Trails waren nicht möglich, weil mein Kumpel mit seinem sch***** Trekking-Baik gefahren ist...


hab mich schon gewundert, warum da wer die nette treppe runtertraegt...


----------



## kubitix (21. April 2011)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Nach überstandener Erkältung war es gestern mal wieder Zeit für eine kleine Ausfahrt! 100 km hab ich aber nicht hingekriegt. Dafür isses hier zu "hügelig".



Naja der Odenwald ist ja eher Flach. Das sind bei mir dann so "Kurbelrunden" 100KM,1033HM, in 4:53:21, WildWeibchen sagt immer: Ist wie bei einem Dieselmotor, einmal gezündet nur schwer abzustellen.

@SRX-Prinz
Das AMS ist mal richtig heiß


----------



## Cortina (21. April 2011)

Bocacanosa, schöne Bilder und SRX-Prinz schönes AMS 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## SRX-Prinz (21. April 2011)

Danke


----------



## katlar (21. April 2011)

Mein neues Cube:

LTD CC (Messemodell 2011) mit Rock Shox Reba RL und kompl. XT-Ausstattung.


----------



## ragnaroek (21. April 2011)

Neulich am Tremalzo, hier mein Kumpel von meinem Muli gibt es leider kein schönen. Dafür is mir das recht gut gelungen. Ich will zurück


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. April 2011)

Stan_Ef schrieb:


> Ich konnte heute endlich mal wieder eine Runde drehen.


  Grün/schwarzes AMS 

Schöne Fotos....schöne Fotos....
So nachdem auch alle wieder ausgenüchtert sind  & wir den abendlichen Musikgeschmack der Forumsmitglieder nun kennen  - möchte ich zur "Strafe" heute dann mal Eure "Lieblingsstrecken" kennen lernen.  Na gut "Schonfrist" noch bis über Ostern! 

Ich war gestern mal mit Laufschuhen unterwegs - sehr bescheidenes Ergebnis  und heute spüre ich Muskeln, von denen ich nicht einmal wußte, dass es diese gibt. Und die Knie taten weh. 
Davon aber nicht abschrecken lassen - also vor der Schicht heute noch auf´s Bike und eine 25 km "Muskelwarmfahrrunde" gemacht. Der Muskelkater ist auch so gut wie weg, nur die Knie.....
Die Lämmer waren übrigens noch da... aber von da (Booßen-Wulkow) ging es heute mal wieder ab in den schon bekannten "Wald der toten Bäume" (zwischen Wulkow und Wüste Kunersdorf)



Sieht im Frühling aber schöner aus - als im Herbst / Winter damals 



Sonst immer geradeaus fahrend - hat mich heute mal die Abbiegung links, welche ich schon immer gesehen habe, endlich zum Einlenken bewegt. 
Siehe da - hier war es noch viel "Krasser" - tja die Biber!







Aber auch dieser Weg führt letztlich nach Wüste Kunersdorf  



Dann gings auch schon wieder heimwärts!  Mittag fassen.


----------



## Unze77 (21. April 2011)

Ich hatte heute auch mal meine Kamera im Gepäck....


----------



## Ostwandlager (21. April 2011)

*Heute war ich auch mal wieder unterwegs... Mei so warm...










*


----------



## blutbuche (21. April 2011)

@spuri : .... die gefallen mir heut ´sehr gut !!!  viel grün !   p.s. hast du deine füsse eigentlich immer so nach aussen zeigend und mit mittigem tritt ??? das kann auch zu knieschmerzen führen !!! gute besserung ! es grüsst - die kati - mit tollem wetter , aber keiner zeit zum fahren ...;(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (21. April 2011)

*Endlich habe ich eine Lösung gegen das Schleifen der Hayes Stroker gefunden 





Außerdem hat meine bessere Hälfte einen neuen LRS bekommen...







...und neue Griffe





So ne Leisten OP hat auch was Gutes, wenn man nicht zum Fahren kommt, kann man wenigstens in Ruhen schrauben 

und jetzt gebe ich mir Mühe wieder schöne Bilder von Touren zu machen so wie Spuri und Ostwandlager 


Grüße
Guido
*


----------



## blutbuche (21. April 2011)

..freu mich auch auf meine  avid e 5 - berichte mal , ob sie worklich s gut bremst und  vor allem : geräuschlos !!  greez , k.


----------



## Cortina (21. April 2011)

Ich hab ja an meinem die Elixir CR dran die sich bis auf die werzeuglose Griffverstellung und den Pad Kontakt nicht groß von der 5 unterscheidet und mit der CR in ich super zufrieden, flüsterleise.

Die ersten Versuche mit dem Rad von Ago (was mir zu klein ist) waren schon ganz gut. Ich mag den Druckpunkt und die Dosierbarkeit der Elixir.
Natürlich sind die Beläge noch nicht eingefahren aber daran arbeiten wir jetzt am Samstag 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## chrisle (21. April 2011)

@cortina
welchen LRS hast du deiner liebsten gegönnt?


----------



## Cortina (21. April 2011)

Ist ein DT Swiss XR20, ein OEM LRS von Scott. Hab ich günstig bei meinem Händler in der Werkstatt gefunden


----------



## Sirrah73 (21. April 2011)

Gude Zusammen,

@Guido: Schick, schick ! 

Thanks God it is Friday ... ehm ... gefühlter Freitag. Deswegen zum Feierabend eine gepflegte Runde. Ging auch einigermaßen mit meinen beiden ledierten Händen ... 

Ach wie schön alles blüht ... das ging jetzt so schnell ... fast schon zu schnell.




An der Platte angekommen (wie immer bei den kleinen Runden).




Dann ging es weiter zur Hohen Kanzel. Die Trails sind im weiteren Verlauf wieder schön hergerichtet worden. Entweder vom Forst oder Taunus Club. Egal, wer es auch immer war ... besten Dank !








Zurück nach Eschenhahn ... mit Blick über blühende Landschaften und dem Feldberg im Hintergrund.




Jetzt aber Heim. So ganz frisch seh ich da ja nicht mehr aus .




Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## kubitix (21. April 2011)

So, heute gibt´s mal keine Bilder von einer Tour, heute hab ich Foto´s von einer Geburt. Ich hab ja zwischenzeitlich meine ganze Familie, also Weibchen und Tochter mit dem MTB Virus infiziert. Mit Guido hatte ich vor ein paar Tagen mal ein bizzl hin und hergerechnet welcher Rahmengrösse für Michele passen könnte, wir sind zu einem Ergebnis gekommen.

Heute Mittag klingelte der Mann vom Paketdienst




Die anderen Teile lagern schon ein bizzl länger im Keller.




Also auspacken und




los geht´s




die einzelnen Schritte erspar ich euch

das vorerst fertige Produkt,
Cube AMS WLS Pro 2010


----------



## fatz (21. April 2011)

@kubitix:
wenn der sattel auf dem letzten bild richtig eingestellt ist, ist der vorbau viel zu lang. da kannst die haelfte nehmen.


----------



## fatz (21. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> So ne Leisten OP hat auch was Gutes, wenn man nicht zum Fahren kommt, kann man wenigstens in Ruhen schrauben


ich haett immer noch eine rotznase im programm, aber nix zum schrauben, weil der 
rahmen noch im allgaeu steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (21. April 2011)

WOW sogar die Reifen vom Schriftzug auf der Felge zentriert 

Son Papa wollt ich auch immer haben 
Ich würd die Bremsen noch weiter nach unten drehen, sonst winkelt sie das Handgelenk zu stark ab, die stehen auf dem Bild sehr waagerecht.

@Joerg, schöne Bilder aber wo ist Tina?

@fatz hab nen paar Hayes über wenn Du was zum Schrauben brauchst 
Gute Besserung!

Grüße
Guido


----------



## kubitix (21. April 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> @kubitix:
> wenn der sattel auf dem letzten bild richtig eingestellt ist, ist der vorbau viel zu lang. da kannst die haelfte nehmen.



Der Sattel ist noch nicht richtig eingestellt, der bleibt auch nicht  drauf. Ist WildWeibchen seiner vom Stereo WLS. Aber ich geb dir recht  der Vorbau ist zu lang, Michele soll jetzt an Ostern mal ein paar Runden  drehen und dann gehen wir an die Optimierung.




Cortina schrieb:


> Ich würd die Bremsen noch weiter nach unten drehen, sonst winkelt sie das Handgelenk zu stark ab, die stehen auf dem Bild sehr waagerecht.



Wie gesagt da ist noch nix richtig eingestellt, da hatte ich heute Abend echt keine Lust mehr zu, morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag, aber danke für den Hinweis.

Morgen früh noch Schaltung einstellen, Sattel und Pedale, Lenker Grundeinstellung und dann ne erste Runde drehen.


----------



## mtblukas (21. April 2011)

Hier mal ein paar bilder vom letzten Bike Urlaub in der Toskana.


----------



## Sirrah73 (21. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> @Joerg, schöne Bilder aber wo ist Tina?



War noch arbeiten . Sie hat momentan viel zu tun ... aber jetzt ist ja Ostern und es sind Sonne pur und 25 °C angesagt . Da wird dann alles Gut und die gemeinsamen Touren nahen.


----------



## Cortina (22. April 2011)

mtblukas sehr schöne Bilder da bekommt man sofort Lust loszufahren  *ABER* mach den Sensor von der Flusencam mal sauber


----------



## OIRAM (22. April 2011)

Oh, der Guido ist auch schon wach.

@ kubitix

schönes neues Bike...

viel Spaß bei Euren gemeinsamen Familien - Touren

Das wird ja dann dieses lange Wochenende, eine Bilderflut geben, bei dem Wetter...

Ich werd nachher auch mal los.

Schönen Gruss, Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (22. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> mtblukas sehr schöne Bilder da bekommt man sofort Lust loszufahren  *ABER* mach den Sensor von der Flusencam mal sauber



Danke! Ja hab ich auch schon gemerkt.


----------



## barbarissima (22. April 2011)

ragnaroek schrieb:


> Neulich am Tremalzo, hier mein Kumpel von meinem Muli gibt es leider kein schönen. Dafür is mir das recht gut gelungen. Ich will zurück


 
Finde das Bild total klasse  



*@ Ostwandlager*
Schöne Gegend 


*@Spuri, Lucas und Sirrah37*
Superschöne Frühlingsstimmung  Gut, dass jetzt langes WE mit viel Sonne ist  


*@kubitix*
Du bist ja wirklich ein vorbildlicher Vater  Und Michele wird es dir danken, indem sie dich an den Steigungen abhängt und dir auf den Trails davon zieht 


*@Cortina*
Das Schleifproblem hast du ja wirklich total innovativ gelöst  

Kannst du jetzt eigentlich schon wieder richtig los legen, oder sitzt du noch in den Startlöchern?


----------



## blutbuche (22. April 2011)

@ragnaroeck : geiles pic !!!!!


----------



## ragnaroek (22. April 2011)

hehe danke danke, mir gefällt es auch wie Sau


----------



## floggel (22. April 2011)

So, ich habe mich nun endlich mal durchgerungen den Würfel zu putzen. Hat ca. ne Stunde gedauert und ist auch nur auf 3 Meter Entfernung sauber... die raue Eloxal-Oberfläche ist da ziemlich undankbar. Zum Glück habe ich keinen ausgeprägten Putz-Fetisch .

Vorher:






Nachher:






Tour ist heute ohne Würfel, deswegen gibt's keine Bilder.


----------



## Cortina (22. April 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Cortina*
> Das Schleifproblem hast du ja wirklich total innovativ gelöst
> 
> Kannst du jetzt eigentlich schon wieder richtig los legen, oder sitzt du noch in den Startlöchern?



Danke 

In der Ebene gehts ganz gut und jetzt sitze ich gerade in den Startlöchern weil ich gleich mit Ago in die Dolos hochfahr, wir wollen morgen mal was versuchen, mal sehen wie es läuft.

Grüße und frohe Ostern an Alle!!!

Guido


----------



## blutbuche (22. April 2011)

,@floggel : wisch mal mit wd40 drüber - wirkt wunder und sieht danach aus , wie neu !!! 

ach ja - noch was bildmässiges ... aber schon länger her ..  SCHÖNE OSTERN an alle würf´ler !!!!


----------



## Friecke (22. April 2011)

Hallöle,
wir sind bei dem herrlichen Wetter auch endlich mal wieder vor die Tür gekommen. Es hat eine ausgedehnte Runde um die Dhünntalsperre gegeben. 
Leider haben wir an manchen Stellen richtige Atemprobleme bekommen, weil so viel Blütenstaub in der Luft war. Man konnte richtig die Schwaden 
sehen, die aus den Nadelwäldern heraus gezogen sind. Hust hust

Hier zwei Bilder an der kleinen Staustufe.
Eins nach Süden





Und nach Umparken der Bikes eins nach Norden 




Wir schließen uns Kati's Osterwünschen an und drücken allen Würflern die Daumen für ne richtig schöne Zeit.

Grüße,
Die Frieckes


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. April 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> ....Ich hab ja zwischenzeitlich meine ganze Familie, also Weibchen und Tochter mit dem MTB Virus infiziert....


 



blutbuche schrieb:


> @spuri : .... die gefallen mir heut ´sehr gut !!!  viel grün !  p.s. hast du deine füsse eigentlich immer so nach aussen zeigend und mit mittigem tritt ??? das kann auch zu knieschmerzen führen !!!


  Danke für das erste - und das mit den Füßen habe ich noch nie bewusst beobachtet. Nach außen denke ich schon - allerdings wird sonst mehr mit der Ferse gefahren...aber das mit dem Knie war echt nur nach dem joggen - ist auch wieder weg. 
Trotzdem Danke! und das mit den Bildern kann heute Frau Spurhalter mal machen....
Den Ostergrüßen schließe ich mich an - und danke für die bereits Geposteten.


----------



## spurhalterin (22. April 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> ...und das mit den Bildern kann heute Frau Spurhalter mal machen....





Cortina schrieb:


> ...In der Ebene gehts ganz gut....


 ....aber genau so ist es. Nach meinem Verbot wegen eines fiesen Bandscheibenvorfalls in Höhe der HWS durfte ich lange nicht unterwegs sein...eigentlich auch heute nicht.  Aber bei dem Wetter & der Arzt sieht es ja nicht  Spuri hat Rücksicht genommen - und ein halbwegs schüttelfreie Strecke gewählt. Von Biegenbrück über Neubrück zur Kersdorfer Schleuse - etwas in den Wald und über einen Bogen zurück. Ca. 35 km - aber für´s erste mal war es genial bei dem Wetter. 
Hier also unser Fotobeitrag:
Extra für mich den Packesel beladen....



Aber bis zum Hirschdenkmal waren es dennoch gute 18 km 



Da hatte sogar der Leitbulle Durst 



Aber ich auch....



Einzelvorstellung - weil es so selten hier im Fred sein darf....



Aber irgendwann musste es ja weiter gehen - sonst verpassen wir
noch den "Osterhasen"....



Mal iche....



 Ob hier im Gras schon der Hase war...



Zu dem Foto hat spuri mich genötigt 



Zurück nach der Tour - wie gesagt noch etwas erschöpft - aber glücklich...



Leider kommen wir die nächsten Tage nicht zusammen zu biken.....die Pflichten einer Mutter & gepflegte Grillfeier machen es unmöglich...aber immerhin war ich heute...
Noch schnell ein "Frohe Ostern!" dann ruft die Pflicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (22. April 2011)

zunächst mal eine Dankeschön an alle Bilderposter, hebt meine Stimmung wieder etwas an.

Eigentlich wollte ich euch heute an unserem ersten Familienbikingevent mit Bildern teilhaben lassen, gut Bilder gibt´s aber anders wie gedacht.

2 Stereo´s und 1 AMS WLS haben sich also heute gemeinsam auf den Weg gemacht, wir sind aber nur knapp 30 Kilometer weit gekommen. Bilder hatte ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch keine gemacht, und dann:

komisches Fahrgefühl an meinem Stereo, schlagartiger Höhenschlag? Woher?

absteigen Kontrolle, nix Höhenschlag




also WildWeibchen´s Stereo geschnappt, heim geradelt, Auto geholt und meine beiden hübschen eingesammelt.




zuhause Rad ausgebaut, Bremscheibe runter, Kassette runter, morgen lege ich das meinem Händler auf den Tisch, mal sehen was der sagt.




zu allem Überfluss habe ich mir vorhin beim Brotbacken noch zwei Finger der linken Hand mit Wasser leicht verbrüht und kühle nun mit Eiswasser. Vielleicht sollte ich aber auch Guido in den Dolomiten besuchen, da oben liegt noch Schnee.


----------



## Tier (22. April 2011)

War heute mal trotz meines nervenden Knie's unterwegs.

Gestartet wurde am Porta Bahnhof, von wo es dann an der Weser langging. Keine Höhenmeter, keine anspruchsvollen Trails, aber irgendwie war's dann trotzdem ganz nett.

*Die "Wappen von Minden" in der Vorbeifahrt:*






*Hier nochmal:*






*Auf dem Rückweg kurz an einem Kiesteich gehalten:*


















*Von da auch nochmal juste auf den Kaiser gezielt:






Besser als mit gereiztem Knie garnicht zu fahren...
*


----------



## cytrax (22. April 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> morgen lege ich das meinem Händler auf den Tisch, mal sehen was der sagt.



heiligs blechle, ich würds ihm um die ohren hauen


----------



## kubitix (22. April 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> heiligs blechle, ich würds ihm um die ohren hauen



naja der Händler selbst kann ja erstmal nix dafür.


----------



## cytrax (22. April 2011)

der kanns dann ja seinem lieferanten um die ohren hauen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. April 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> ...komisches Fahrgefühl ....absteigen Kontrolle, nix Höhenschlag...


Das ist ja  Ich glaube da hab ich was für 
Dich


----------



## barbarissima (22. April 2011)

*@kubitix*
Schöner Mist  Hoffe, du hast noch einen LRS in Reserve 


*War das ein Wetterchen heute **

** Gestern habe ich es ja nicht so genießen können, aber heute habe ich den Tag auf dem Rad verbracht **

** Es gibt trotzdem nur zwei Bilder **

*


----------



## fatz (22. April 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> naja der Händler selbst kann ja erstmal nix dafür.



egal. es tut gut 

lass dir was gescheites draufspeichen. die felge ist eh zu schmal. ich hab grad fuer
mein neues die sun equalizer 31 bestellt. hat auch nur 540g und ist deutlich breiter


----------



## blutbuche (22. April 2011)

@spuri : ...mit der ferse ??????????????????????????????

so , auch noch ´n paar bildchen von heute - 27 !! grad !  ein osterfoto hab  ich auch extra für euch gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @spuri : ...mit der ferse ??????????????????????????????


 Genau - oder wie auch immer das da vorne am Fuß heißt.


----------



## blutbuche (22. April 2011)

..aber man tritt mit dem ballen - zwecks kraftübertragung etc. blabla .... oder willst du mich an ostern verar... ???? ich glaub´schon ... kein "normaler" mensch  tritt mit der ferse .....


----------



## kubitix (22. April 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@kubitix*
> Schöner Mist  Hoffe, du hast noch einen LRS in Reserve



eigentlich schon, nur leider ist der im WLS von WildWeibchen verbaut.
PS: Deinen Bildern nach zu urteilen, hatt du spass gehabt.

@spuri, danke drei Wünsche sind glaube ich nie verkehrt, du hast nur die Adresse von der guten Fee vergessen.

@fatz
danke für den Tip, ich glaube den Vorschlag werde ich morgen mal erörtern.


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2011)

Vielleicht kann dir der freundliche Händler ein LR leihen


----------



## kubitix (22. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann dir der freundliche Händler ein LR leihen


vielleicht aber ansonsten hab ich ja noch das hier


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2011)

Na dann kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (22. April 2011)

Sonne satt, 25 °C, ein leichter Windzug ...  ... goil !!!

Da muss nicht lange geprüft werden, ob man da biken kann. Nur in welche Richtung es gehen soll wird noch schnell ausgelotet.




auf alle Fälle erstmal in den Wald und das junge Grün genießen.








Frühling ist schon was tolles .








Flott werden ein paar Trails abgeritten, denn es wartet ja am Ende ...




... die wohlverdiente Stärkung.




Legger Handkäs mid Mussig - blous uff de gespritzt Äppler hämmer verzischtet. Schee inde Sunn hogge unn de liewe Doag de liewe Doag sein losse. Sou is's doch herrlisch.





Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## fatz (22. April 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> @fatz
> danke für den Tip, ich glaube den Vorschlag werde ich morgen mal erörtern.



ach ja. kostenpunkt 44.90/stueck +porto bei gocycle


----------



## kubitix (22. April 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> ach ja. kostenpunkt 44.90/stueck +porto bei gocycle



ist das der hier?

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...oll/Sun-Ringle-Equalizer-31-Felge::17925.html


----------



## JM87 (22. April 2011)

Hallo hier mal ein Bild meines cube


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. April 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@kubitix*
> Schöner Mist  Hoffe, du hast noch einen LRS in Reserve



bei sonem turm war ich heute auch  hatte erst den verdacht du wärst im odenwald gewesen  aber sieht doch eetwas anders aus.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. April 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Es gibt trotzdem nur zwei Bilder


2 schöne aber - besonders das zweite strahlt ja solche Freude aus 



OIRAM schrieb:


> ..Das wird ja dann dieses lange Wochenende, eine Bilderflut geben, bei dem Wetter...


 Dann muss aber bald noch ein Wunder passieren - 
Aber wehe - wenn alle wieder Heim kommen  vermutlich.....dann.

Nachdem die Spurin nun ja fest in den Oster-Vorbereitungen eingebunden ist (und auch leichten Muskelkater verspürt  ) - 
war ich froh, dass sie mir heute kurz "frei" gegeben hat!  
Also ohne große Umschweife von zu Hause aus los - 
einfach hin und her auf Feld-/Waldwegen zwischen 
Kliestow, Booßen, Wulkow und Wüste Kunersdorf. 
Gab auf die Rasche schnell gemachte 25 km .... und einen zufriedenen Spuri... der sich jetzt auch um die Eier kümmern kann...
Alles was brach lag - ist jetzt wunderbar am "Grünen" 



Oder sogar "Blühen" 



Mal in einfach Weiß...



...oder auch in schön Bunt...



Wie gesagt durch Wald...



und Flur (Feld)....einfach aus Spaß an der Feude, leider schon so
schnell im Antritt, dass der Focus nicht nach kommt. 



So, ich hoffe es tut sich noch was.....will ja wieder "Motivation" und 
"Unterhaltung" am Sonntag....

@Jörg & Tina -  - wir waren abends auch noch beim Italiener die abgefahrenen Kalorien 
wieder auffüllen, ich glaube meine Frau hat mich auch nur ziehen lassen, weil sie den
Knoblauchgeruch nicht mehr ertragen konnte.


----------



## mtblukas (23. April 2011)

Mein Bike sieht zur Zeit so aus:













Also ich konnte mein Innelager mit der Hand rausdrehen   

als ich es dann in der Hand hatte sah es so aus. Alles voll mit Rost! Wie kann das sein? 





Brauch ich da ein neues Lager?

Der Dämpfer ist schon aber der Rahmen nicht


----------



## Bifi2010 (23. April 2011)

dann präsentiere ich euch mal meine neues...


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. April 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> @Jörg & Tina -  - wir waren abends auch noch beim Italiener die abgefahrenen Kalorien wieder auffüllen, ich glaube meine Frau hat mich auch nur ziehen lassen, weil sie den Knoblauchgeruch nicht mehr ertragen konnte.



 so ist's Recht. Knoblauch ist Gesund und hält Jung. Sieht man ja an Deinen Fotos ! Schön, dass Du doch nochmal raus konntest bei dem tollen Wetter. 

Bei uns ist heute eher Putz-, Einkauf- und was weiss ich noch Tag ... obwohl wir auch eben gerade bei Hibike plündern waren .
Morgen geht es dann in den Rheingau ... da wird es dann auch Bilder geben.

Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## ThomasAC (23. April 2011)

Bifi2010 schrieb:


> dann präsentiere ich euch mal meine neues...



sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (23. April 2011)

*Also ich find das Fritzz von Bifi2010 auch 

und die Bärbel ist ja mal schön am Strahlen... 

klar, bei dem Wetter und so nem Würfel, kein Wunder... 

Ich werd mal 3 Bilder von gestern nachreichen, da bei uns heut das gleiche Programm abläuft, wie bei Tina & Jörg. 

oben war wieder eine akzeptable Fernsicht...





...und, ohne Bild, ein Jogger war auch noch da oben, aber ohne Schuhe...    ...und schnell war der... unglaublich, sowas

ein Versuch, im Sportmodus...





hier auch mal ein Bild mit Pferd... 





Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## deathmetal (23. April 2011)

Mein, mal wieder sauberer, Würfel


----------



## medusa66 (23. April 2011)

Servus Würfel-Freunde,

ihr postet hier immer so klasse Bilder, danke dafür - schau immer gerne rein...

Jetzt möchte ich auch mal einen bescheidenen Beitrag liefern.

Meistens bin ich schon auf Tour und mir fällt auf, dass ich meine Kamera vergessen habe - schon wieder 

Aber neulich hab ich drangedacht und sie eingepackt - die Bilder zeigen den Zellsee (und mein Fritzz) im schönen Oberland - da war ich grad Richtung Hohen-Peißenberg unterwegs...











...und noch ein Gruppenbild mit Dame 






Wünsche allen Cublern ein frohes Osterfest...

medusa66

__________________________________________

OUTBACK - da komm ich her, da will ich hin...


----------



## blutbuche (23. April 2011)

@bifi : schöner frizz - aber  warum mit roten pedalen - finde , die passen farblich so gar nicht zum coke design ..


----------



## Papa09 (23. April 2011)

Heute unterwegs im Kreis Herzogtum-Lauenburg


----------



## navpp (23. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @bifi : schöner frizz - aber  warum mit roten pedalen - finde , die passen farblich so gar nicht zum coke design ..



Also über Farben kann man ja lange streiten, was mich mehr wundert ist, dass der Minion F hinten und der Ardent vorne montiert ist.  

@bifi: gibts dafür einen speziellen Grund oder ist das einfach weil der Ardent 2.6 der dickere Reifen ist?


----------



## st-bike (23. April 2011)

Hallo Würfler,

ich war heute mal wieder eine kleine Runde drehen. Weil die Beine etwas schwer waren von der gestrigen Wanderung ging es erst einmal langsam los.





Dann wollte mir doch dieser muntere Geselle mein Rad klauen





Aber mit einem kleinen Imbiss konnte ich ihn besänftigen





Es ging immer höher hinaus und die Ausbloicke wurden immer besser





Nach zwei kleineren Schneefeldern endlich den höchsten Punkt erreicht auf 1506m





Die Abfahrt begann auf dem steilen Karrenweg und ging in einen fantastischen Wiesentrail über





und schwupps ist man an der Kamera vorbei. 





Dies ist die schwierigste Stelle des ganzen Trails gewesen





noch ein kurzes Photoshooting





bevor es zu den Kollegen Modellfliegern ging. Nur leider ließ sich der Pilot von der fantastischen Aussicht auf den Tegernsee ablenken und beendete den Flug mehr oder wenig unfreiwillig.





Ich hoffe ihr hattet auch einen schönen Tag. Bei mir waren es dann 52km und 1080hm. Morgen gehts auf die Karwendelrunde Da gibts bestimmt noch mehr Schnee zu sehen.

Frohe Ostern Stephan


----------



## Bocacanosa (23. April 2011)

medusa66 schrieb:


> ...
> ...und noch ein Gruppenbild mit Dame
> 
> 
> ...



Sind das die weltberühmten _*CUBE - Rinder*_, oder wie heißen die nochmal???




@ALL: Schicke Bilder mal wieder!


----------



## horstling (23. April 2011)

Hallo!
Ich meld mich auch mal wieder! Da ich ja nicht in einer ganz so fotogenen Region wohne, hab ich hier mal meine Highlights der letzten Woche gesammelt:

Buchenwälder haben schon was besonderes:







Zwischendurch gibts auch nen Singletrail! (Viel zu selten)





Der Felsenweg im Iserlohner Stadtwald! Urig aber zu kurz!





Vor 4 Tagen hab ich mich auf meine erste Treppe getraut! Seitdem kann ichs nicht mehr lassen!





Warum müssen alle Bismarktürme dieser Welt sooo hoch liegen! (schwitz )





Das hammer uns verdient!





Ein frohes und Bikereiches Osterfest wünscht Euer

Horstling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (23. April 2011)

Nachdem der gestrige Tage am Ochsenkopf nicht so in die Gänge kommen wollte 



 (vom Wanderer provozierter Sturz 









, Reifen von der Felge gesprungen, Kette über die Kettenführung abgesprungen, Sturz bei Nichtsturzwürdigemfelsen, im Lift fest sitzen, ... - zum Glück nichts bei mir selbst), was sehr schade war, da endlich mal wieder "alle" gemeinsam fahren wollen, hab ich mich heute dann für eine Tour entschieden - aber auch im Fichtelgebirge 



.​ 
Start war am Westufer des Weißenstädter Sees, am Kurhaus.




​ 
Hier am Westufer geht die noch junge Eger, weiter ihren Weg. Von hier an wird sie sich kontinuierlich Richtung deutsch-tschechischer Grenze schlängeln und weiter durch Tschechien, wo sie dann schließlich in die Elbe mündet.




​ 
Dann geht es Richtung angepeiltem Ziel - den Großen Waldstein - über Ruppertsgrün. Am Waldrand entlang, im kühlenden Schatten 



, mit plätschernden kleinen Bächlein oder in der brütenden Hitze 



 auf freier Fläche. Dabei jedoch immer der Blick rüber zum Schneeberg und Ochsenkopf.




​ 
*Schneeberg*​ 
*Ochsenkopf*​ 

Dann ist der Höhenrücken erreicht. Ab hier werde ich dem Nord-Weg (N) folgen. Dieser lässt sich in diesem Bereich gut pedalieren, mit gelegentlichen Abfahrten, bevor es noch einmal zum Großen Waldstein hinauf geht.




​ 
Am sog. Zeller Felsen vorbei (wer weiß, warum so ein aber 1000te Mal im Fichtelgebirge vorkommender Steinhaufen einen eigenen Namen hat , wissen nur die Fichtel-Wichtel ).




​ 
Der Große Waldstein ist fast erreicht. Ab dem Funkmast sind es nur noch ein paar Meter.




​ 
Aber ein kleiner Schlenker muss noch sein. Erst den Weg in entgegengesetzter Richtung, der in einem schönen Trail endet 



 und weiter zu einem noch schöneren Trail hinunter zu Saalequelle führt 






. Dabei immer wieder im Blick - Schneeberg und Ochsenkopf.




​ 
Dann packen wir doch die letzten Meter an. Auch hier im Gebirge kippt die Jahreszeit endlich in Frühling um. Schön am Waldstein: Hier sind nicht nur die Fichten, sondern auch Laubbäume präsent.




​ 
Na, fast geschafft. Der Bärenfang ist erreicht.




​ 




​ 
Und ab durch die Mitte 





 (eine Art Ritual, wenn man den Bärenfang passiert).




​ 




​ 




​ 
Herrlich der Blick, rüber in den Frankenwald 



.




​ 
*Vorne rechts, Münchberg, hinten links, Helmbrechts.*​ 

Das Waldsteinhaus. Hier kann man immer gerne auf einen Cappuccino einkehren 



. 




​ 
Hier oben noch eine Schleife. Auf den Felsenhaufen die Aussichtsplattform - die sog. Schüssel.




​ 




​ 
Kreuz und quer die Trails. Es lassen sich viele verschiedene Wanderwege kombinieren 



.




​ 
Hier oben gab es vor vielen, vielen Jahren ein Schloss. Das Rote Schloss. Ein Überbleibsel ist hier noch zu sehen. Wer den Weg durch die alte Türe folgt, bestreitet den Anstieg hinauf zur Schüssel.




​ 
Auch hier blüht es an vielen Ecken.




​ 
Nach dem nicht sehr einfachen Aufstieg, auf Natursteintreppen, ist die Schüssel erreicht. Blick hinüber zum Sendeturm und weiter ins Kulmbacher Land.




​ 
Grenz zwischen Frankenwald und Fichtelgebirge. Münchberg, Helmbrechts und im Hintergrund die höchste Erhebung des Frankenwaldes, der Döbraberg mit seiner letzten verblieben Radarkuppel der Luftwaffe (es waren mal drei - im Kindesalter, zur Zeiten des kalten Krieges, waren diese sogar in Flecktarn angestrichen).




​ 
Waldsteinstraße (linker Bereich) und der Blick hinauf Richtung Hof.




​ 
Blick, zum kleinen Waldstein (N-Weg-Verlauf) und weiter ...




​ 
*... zum Großen Kornberg im Dunst.*​ 

Blick runter zum Weißenstädter See 



. Im Dunst, in der Ferne, die Kössaine.




​ 
*Schneeberg*​ 
Nach dem Abstieg, wieder aufs Bike. Trail zum sog. Teufelstisch.




​ 




​ 
Rechts der Teufelstisch. Beginn einer sehr schönen Abfahrt und rechts das alte Rote Schloss, unterhalb der Schüssel.




​ 
Blick vom Teufelstisch zum Waldsteinhaus. Ab hier runter, den Gästen am Waldsteinhaus fast auf den Tisch springen 



 (wie sich hinterher rausgestellt hat, hab ich's nicht mitbekommen, dass die Verwandtschaft zu dem Zeitpunkt dagesessen war 









), vom letzten Drop und dann schnell die Biege nach links und auf der Forststraße Anlauf nehmen und dann bloß nicht den Einstieg in den Höhen-Weg (H) verpassen (zu dieser frühen Jahreszeit kein Problem).




​ 
H-Weg war aber heute nicht so der Hit - obwohl er ohne Pause, von fast neben dem Funkturm bis hierher geht. Zwar schön wie immer, aber fünf Stopps, da im Hohlweg immer wieder Bäume quer gelegen waren. Der See ist wieder erreicht. Zahlreiche Menschen sonnen sich bei gut 25C°. Blick hinüber ...




​ 
*... zum Großen Waldstein.*​ 


Rudolphstein mit Rudolph-Sattel, bevor eine ekelhaft heftige Rampe zum Schneeberg hoch geht.




​ 
Schneeberg.




​ 
Die Spitze des Ochsenkopfsendeturms reckt sich über den Bergrücken. Die Windsurfer hatten heute auch ihre Freude.




​ 
Rudolphstein und Schneeberg.




​ 

Das Westufer ist erreicht und somit schließt sich der Kreis für heute. Ein letzter Blick über den See nach Weißenstadt und noch ein paar Minuten die Aussicht und die Sonne genießen.




​


----------



## black arrow zz (23. April 2011)

sooooooo.........war heute zwar mit dem bulls unterwegs aber ihr müsst die fotos trotzdem ertragen




bin von Zeitz den Elsterradweg bis Wetterzeube gefahren und dann hoch nach Obersiedel




Blick über Schkauditz Richtung Zeitz




kurze Pause....sorry aber das bike wegzu-retuschieren war mir zu aufwendig




Schloss Droyssig...da ist auch ein schöner biergarten




Schloss Moritzburg Zeitz




Turmstrasse in Zeitz




Rathaus in Zeitz

war ne schöne Runde mit zwei netten Biergarten-Pausen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. April 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> ... da bei uns heut das gleiche Programm abläuft, wie bei Tina & Jörg.


  Da wird man sich bei Hibike ja gefreut haben 



OIRAM schrieb:


> hier auch mal ein Bild mit Pferd...


  Gut gemacht - 1x extra  von spuri & spurin 

@All - Endlich scheint ja die angedrohte Bilderflut einzutreffen. 
Es sind total klasse Fotos dabei - und was mir noch viel besser gefällt, auch klasse Geschichten... Weiter so! Nur der arme Beuze tut mir langsam leid, viel aufzuarbeiten & nix zum Meckern. 



horstling schrieb:


> Hallo! Das hammer uns verdient!


 Genau, ganz Deiner Meinung  Nur der Herr da rechts scheint es uns nicht wirklich zu gönnen..... Trotzdem Prost!


----------



## andon (23. April 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte Euch mein Bike zeigen, war heute auf einer kleinen Tour. Hab letztes Jahr das Fahrradfahren für mich wieder entdeckt und mir ein Sabotage Cross-Bike gekauft. Im Januar hab ich mir dann das Cube Reaction Team gekauft, nur mit den grauen Reifen konnte ich nichts anfangen. Hab schon ca. 500 km auf der Uhr (ohne Rollentrainer). Die Tour heute war super, Sonne und Strecke (ca. 50km) mit der Familie.
Ich wünsch Euch noch schöne Osterfahrten!


----------



## fatz (23. April 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> ist das der hier?
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...oll/Sun-Ringle-Equalizer-31-Felge::17925.html



yup! allerdings in weiss.

bei www.gocycle.de ham sie noch schwarze.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (23. April 2011)

Warum sieht man oben bei den Bildern ein BULLS ? und warum, was mich noch viel mehr wundert kastriert man ein Fritzz wenn man ihm Conti RK aufzieht ????

VG
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (23. April 2011)

*@ sepalot

wieder eine wunderbare Fotostory... 

ob ich durch den Bärenfang gefahren währe... 

@ black arrow zz

dank, danke, endlich, nach vielen Jahren mal wieder schöne Bilder aus meiner Geburtsstadt zu sehen... 

@ horstling

sieht doch super aus, mit dem Treppen fahren und auch sonst, ist doch ne schöne Gegend, rund um Iserlohn.

@ spuri

die gemeinsamkeiten beinhalteten nicht den Besuch bei Hibike... 
aber das mit den Pferden läst sich noch vervielfältigen... 

Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## blutbuche (23. April 2011)

@alu : ..weil die cube rider hier auch mal ein bild mit fremdbikes posten dürfen ... wir sind da net so .. 
bei uns wars auch schön !!


----------



## kubitix (23. April 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> yup! allerdings in weiss.
> 
> bei www.gocycle.de ham sie noch schwarze.



Hi fatz,

die Felge ist auf dem Weg zu Cube. Ich habe deinen Vorschlag aufgegriffen und meinem Dealer mal an Herz gelegt. Nicht´s desto Trotz werde ich auch mittelfristig um einen zweiten LRS nicht rumkommen.

Stefan


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. April 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> Nachdem der gestrige Tage am Ochsenkopf nicht so in die Gänge kommen wollte
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Auweia ... da war ja richtig was los ...

Tolle Bildergeschichte. Wir werden morgen zunächst dem Taunushauptkamm folgend den Rheingau unsicher machen und den ein oder anderen Schoppen in Eltville zu uns nehmen. Da freuen wir uns schon drauf.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn ​


----------



## kubitix (23. April 2011)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> und warum, was mich noch viel mehr wundert kastriert man ein Fritzz wenn man ihm Conti RK aufzieht ????



Es soll ja Biker geben die fahren Kreise um andere auch wen´s Material "nur" suboptimal ist.

PS: Stefan Peterhansel fährt mit Slick´s, wo die meisten mit Hardenduroreifen keinen Schnitt machen.

Wir sind halt so:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toleranz


----------



## Cortina (23. April 2011)

* Boah, da ist man mal zwei Tage offline und schon ist hier die Bär los 

Ich wollte mich auch mal bei all den Fotopostern bedanken die mich während meiner drei Wochen Auszeit bei Laune gehalten haben 

Gestern sind wir in die Dolos hoch um heute endlich mal wieder ne gescheite Tour zu fahren.

Nach einem außerordentlichen Abendessen gestern Abend...




...ging es heute in einer netten vierer Gruppe (der vierte fotografiert )...




...vorbei an seltsammen Gestalten...




...in ein Tal in der Nähe von Sappada...




...vorbei an urigen Hütten...




...immer weiter Taleinwärts...




...bis zur "Sorgente di Piave" (Piave Quelle)...




...danach war das Val Visdende unser nächtes Ziel...




...anfänglich noch fahrbar (schiebbar)....




...teilweise noch zugeschneit...




...bis zu einen super Waldtrail...




...ins Val Visdende...




...und anschließend zurück nach Sappada...




Gesamt 30km und 900hm...und ich bin vollends KO 

Grüße
Guido*


----------



## kubitix (23. April 2011)

Guido, Guido,

du kannst einem schon den Tag verder........................

da sitzt man hier, im zugegeben nicht ganz flachen Odenwald, und findet das Wetter und die Gegend eigentlich ganz nett, dann kommst du und präsentierst Landschaften nach denen sich ein mittelgebirgs ti... wasweißichwas alle zehn Finger nach leckt.

Ko oder nicht, du bist wieder da, ob du darfst oder nicht, befolge halt immer die Ratschläge deiner ganz persönlichen Krankenschwester. Vielleicht will sie sich ja auch nur Arbeit ersparen.

Bild 11 fällt unter die Rubrik: "NOCH NICHT ERLAUBT"


----------



## OIRAM (24. April 2011)

*Hallo Guido

Schön das es Dir wieder gut geht.

Aber, mußt Du gleich  Bilder Posten... 

So, werd jetz mal schaun, was der Osterhase die Nacht über getan hat... 

Wahrscheinlich muß ich wieder alles Nacharbeiten... 

Frohe Ostern, Mario*


----------



## Sirrah73 (24. April 2011)

Hey Guido,

schön Dich wieder fahren zu sehen, top Bilder ! Aber .... rasier Dich mal wieder . 

Allen einen schönen sonnigen Tag !

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## barbarissima (24. April 2011)

*Wahnsinn!*
*Da erlaubt man sich mal 12 Stunden nicht online zu sein und schon werden hier über 80 Bilder gepostet 

 und noch dazu richtig schöne und originelle Motive **

** die einem das Wasser im Mund zusammen laufen lassen **

*

*@Guido: **Schön, dass du auch wieder richtig fit bist 

 *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (24. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...bis zur "Sorgente di Piave" (Piave Quelle)...
> ...danach war das Val Visdende unser nächtes Ziel...



cool, da war ich vor ein paar jahren mal. allerdings in der anderen richtung (brunneck-hermagor).
welchen von den 3 wegen seit ihr von der piavequelle runter? bei uns war damals
die frage, welcher am leichtesten zu schieben ist. haben den suedlichste genommen
und sind in der mitte erstmal eine stunde im gewitter unterm baum gestanden. oben 
lagen dann 5cm hagel. war spassig, die alte militaerstrasse nach forni runter....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..weil die cube rider hier auch mal ein bild mit fremdbikes posten dürfen ...





kubitix schrieb:


> ....Wir sind halt so:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toleranz





barbarissima schrieb:


> Wahnsinn!
> Da erlaubt man sich mal 12 Stunden nicht online zu sein und schon werden hier über 80 Bilder gepostet ...


Die meisten haben eben den "Geist" des Forum hier verstanden  und können sich auch an schönen Fotos erfreuen / motivieren.....
Ich habe heute "nur" schnell für Runde vor dem Mittag Zeit gehabt - ohne Fotostopp. Aber um so schöner - neue Fotos zu schauen...
"Welcome back" Guido  
Nun verstumme ich lieber zugunsten weiterer, schöner


----------



## MilkyWayne (24. April 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Die meisten haben eben den "Geist" des Forum hier verstanden  und können sich auch an schönen Fotos erfreuen / motivieren.....
> Ich habe heute "nur" schnell für Runde vor dem Mittag Zeit gehabt - ohne Fotostopp. Aber um so schöner - neue Fotos zu schauen...
> "Welcome back" Guido
> Nun verstumme ich lieber zugunsten weiterer, schöner



gut danke dann fühl ich mich hier mit dem kommenden trek immernoch so pudelwohl wie zuvor... ich mein hey klar sind wir in nem cube forum, aber wer erfreut sich denn nicht an wunderschönen bike-bildern?

sobald meine freundin sich im sommer dann auch ihr radl gekauft hat (wird wohl auch iwas in die 120/120 Richtung werden) wirds wohl sehr häufig mal bilderchen aus der fränkischen schweiz, etc. geben 

ich freu mich derweil noch auf viele viele bilder von euch  RIDE ON!


----------



## acid89 (24. April 2011)

Hier ein paar Bilder meines gestrigen "Osterspaziergangs" 
























Gruß acid89


----------



## Cortina (24. April 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Bild 11 fällt unter die Rubrik: "NOCH NICHT ERLAUBT"



Ach was die ganze Schinderei bergauf um dann bergab kein Spaß zu haben 
Ich würde eher sagen Bild 1 war nicht erlaubt 



barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Guido: **Schön, dass du auch wieder richtig fit bist
> 
> *


Danke Dir, richtig fit ist was anderes aber konnte es auf dem Sofa einfach nicht mehr aushalten.



Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Hey Guido,
> schön Dich wieder fahren zu sehen, top Bilder ! Aber .... rasier Dich mal wieder .


Nööö so lange die Haare am S... nicht wachsen, behalte ich wenigstens die im Gesicht 
Ich hoffe Ihr habt ganz viel Spaß heute auf Eurer Rheingau Tour 



fatz schrieb:


> welchen von den 3 wegen seit ihr von der piavequelle runter? bei uns war damals
> die frage, welcher am leichtesten zu schieben ist. haben den suedlichste genommen....


 wie seid Ihr denn in die Ecke gekommen, das findet sonst kein Mensch  
Ich schick Dir nachher den Track von gestern, dann siehst Du genau wo wir runter sind, ein genialer Waldtrail der bis auf eine verblockte S3 Stelle komplett fahrbar war  
Den müssen wir uns mal zusammen geben 

Ach noch was, Ago hat die Elixir5 eingefahren  ein Traum  wie die jetzt bremsen, musste mich ständig umdrehen und schauen ob sie noch da ist, es fehlte das Schleifen der Hayes 

Grüße
Guido

...und ganz frohe Eier....und ganz dicke Ostern Ups.... da hab ich wohl was verwechselt!


----------



## Bifi2010 (24. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @bifi : schöner frizz - aber  warum mit roten  pedalen - finde , die passen farblich so gar nicht zum coke design ..



die roten Pedale waren noch von meinem letzten Bike übrig, das ich verkauft habe... ausserdem passen sie ganz schön zu der vorderen Bremsscheibenaufnahme 



navpp schrieb:


> Also über Farben kann man ja lange streiten, was mich mehr wundert ist, dass der Minion F hinten und der Ardent vorne montiert ist.
> 
> @bifi: gibts dafür einen speziellen Grund oder ist das einfach weil der Ardent 2.6 der dickere Reifen ist?



die Kombi is mir von einem Spezl empfohlen worden... is aber schon läger her. Kann auch sein, dass ichs vertauscht habe... 
aber mein offensichtlicher Fehler ist mir im Enduro/All Mountain-Fred auch schon gesagt worden... werds mal umbauen, nur hab ich Angst das der 2.6 Ardent hinten nicht mehr reinpasst. Mit dem 2.5 Minion F ist es schon arg eng... 
Was ist denn der Nachteil an der Kombi, so wie ich sie jetzt fahre?? 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Landus (24. April 2011)

Soo, "Themeankitty" und ich haben gestern ne "kleine" Tour zum Schneeberg unternommen. Aufgrund schlechter/garkeiner Vorbereitung wurde die Tour gegen Ende eher zur Tortur...aber seht selbst:

Nachdem wir die Kösseine hinter uns gelassen hatten...








Ging es hinauf richtung Gipfel. Da haben wir uns auch schon zum ersten mal verfahren. Eine Dreiviertelstunde Umweg war die Folge Aber es sollte noch schlimmer kommen...

Nach einer Stärkung am Seehaus ging es weiter hinauf. Am Anfang war der Weg noch halbwegs befahrbar







Doch das änderte sich bald...




Die restlichen 2km zum Gipfel sahen dann so aus:




Endlich oben angekommen. Auf der linken Seite das "Backöfele" auf der rechten seite der ehemalige Aufklärungsturm der Bundeswehr.




Der Turm wurde 1963 erbaut und diente während des Kalten Krieges zum abhören des Funkverkehres. Die Anlage war bis 1993 in Betrieb, bis dahin war der gesamte Gipfel des Schneebergs Sperrgebiet.







Das Gelände auf dem Gipfel steht unter Naturschutz.










Hier noch ein Blick auf den benachbarten Ochsenkopf




Und hier nochmal eine Panoramaaufnahme dieses hässlichen Betonklotzes




Auf dem Rückweg dachten wir, wir könnten über den "Fränkischen Gebirgsweg" zurückradeln, doch der vermeintlich gemütliche Wanderweg entpuppte sich als Alptraum.




So ging es dann über mehrere Kilometer. An manchen Stellen war es schwer, überhaupt einen Weg zu erkennen...




Nach ca. 2 Stunden durch den Wald schieben fanden wir dann doch noch zur Zivilisation zurück. Wir mussten uns beeilen, noch vor Sonnenuntergang nach Hause zu finden. 
Und hier noch ein Letzter Blick zurück:




Und was lernen wir daraus? Das nächste mal sollten wir zumindest eine Karte mitnehmen


----------



## Themeankitty (24. April 2011)

@ Landus 
Die Strecke fahren wir nie nie aber auch nie wieder sowohl rauf als auch runter.
Die Tour werden wir nie vergessen.Vorallem der Rückweg war der reinste Alptraum.
Wir waren beide froh, dass wir noch rechtzeitig vor Sonnenuntergan daheim waren.


----------



## basti1985 (24. April 2011)

und weil ich herlich gut gelaunt bin *ironie* 
hier nochmal das Bild .... finde den Fehler -.-*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (24. April 2011)

basti1985 schrieb:


> und weil ich herlich gut gelaunt bin *ironie*
> hier nochmal das Bild .... finde den Fehler -.-*




Die Schraube am Umlenkhebel ,oder?


----------



## MilkyWayne (24. April 2011)

.. und ich dachte es wäre der dreck hinter dem dämpfer... gschmar


----------



## r19andre (24. April 2011)

nach ganz fest kommt ganz ab ;-(

ist das während der Fahrt passiert oder beim "Festschrauben"?

Andre


----------



## basti1985 (24. April 2011)

r19andre schrieb:


> nach ganz fest kommt ganz ab ;-(
> 
> ist das während der Fahrt passiert oder beim "Festschrauben"?
> 
> ...


 
während der Fahrt


----------



## MilkyWayne (24. April 2011)

das ist heftig, hoffe es ist bald wieder fahrtüchtig


----------



## blutbuche (24. April 2011)

@cortina : ..was befindet sich auf dem teller ????? sieht seltsam aus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (24. April 2011)

Ravioli aus Mirtillipasta mit Steinpilz Füllung, außerdem gab es noch Risotto mit Spargelspitzen, Ravioli mit Gorgonzola- und Honig Füllung und Kürbis Gnocchi mit Speck auf Rucola


----------



## barbarissima (24. April 2011)

*Und hier mein kleiner Beitrag zu den 80 Bildern des Tages 

*
*Ich weiß, ich weiß, das Motiv habt ihr schon gesehen 

 Aber da oben ist es einfach so schön 

 *





*Anschließend geht es eine ganze Weile über kleine, kurvige Waldtrails* 












*Und damit die Kondition nicht völlig zu kurz kommt, darf danach wieder ordentlich geschwitzt werden 

*





*Die Belohnung folgt in Form eines idyllischen Plätzchens im Wald, mit plätschendem Bächlein *





*Und wenn wir uns dann so richtig ausgetobt haben, dann machen wir uns wieder auf den Heimweg 

*


----------



## black arrow zz (24. April 2011)

Zu meiner heutigen Tour habe ich erstmal das bike spazieren gefahren nach Thalbürgel.




Die Kirche ist relativ bekannt und wird grad restauriert.

Schnell Bike zusammengesteckt und los. Mist, die Flasche hab ich im Auto vergessen. Da ich sowieso in falscher Richtung unterwegs war nochmal zurück.




Irgendwo hab ich gelesen dass das "Alter Esel" da heisst??




So unbewohnt scheint diese Papiermühle gar nicht zu sein.







eine schöne Brücke unterwegs




Unterwegs gab es ein paar nett restaurierte Gebäude; aber ein Zug kommt hier sicher nicht mehr. 




Der Campingplatz in Porstendorf




Die Freundlichkeit der Bedienung in dem Biergarten hielt sich in Grenzen; dafür ist die Lage super




Die Saale bei Jena




nach dem ersten Anstieg hinter Jena auf dem Weg zurück nach Bürgel....die anderen waren dann zu anstrengend, so dass ich keine Fotos mehr gemacht habe 43 km und 919 hm waren für mich heute genug


----------



## fatz (24. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> wie seid Ihr denn in die Ecke gekommen, das findet sonst kein Mensch


da frag mal den herrn stanciu. karnischer grenzkamm. wir sind dann hinterher noch
einen modifizierten cross von hermagor nach salzburg von gleichen author gefahren,
weil uns das mit dem zug zu bloed war.



barbarissima schrieb:


> Und wenn wir uns dann so richtig ausgetobt haben, dann machen wir uns wieder auf den Heimweg


boah!! ist das sauber, da warst aber noch waschen oder?


----------



## barbarissima (24. April 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> boah!! ist das sauber, da warst aber noch waschen oder?


*Tststs, Männer*


----------



## andi_tool (24. April 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Tststs, Männer*



Hallo Bärbel, 
das erste Bild ist der Albtrauf?
In's Remstal runter?
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## barbarissima (24. April 2011)

Hi Andreas,
das Remstal liegt auf der anderen Seite. Das Bild habe ich vom Galgenberg aus gemacht. Der markante Berg müsste der Messelberg sein und man schaut in Richtung Donzdorf/ Süßen


----------



## fatz (24. April 2011)

so noch ein paar bilder von heut. nachdem ich noch nicht so fit bin nur mitm alten ht 
ueber die strasse. dafuer n bissl sightseeingfotos. wenn mir nicht die ganze zeit das 
gewitter im nacken gesesen haette waeren's noch mehr geworden.

der wendelstein von aurach aus:





die firma slyrs in josephstal:




was die herstellen koennt ihr hier selber lesen: www.slyrs.de/
es war zwar offen, aber ich wollt ja noch ein bissl radeln.

am anfang von schliersee hat mich dann doch der regen erwischt:





aber ich sass im trockenen:





das grab des wilderers georg jennerwein in schliersee: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georg_Jennerwein









heimwaerts hat's mich dann trotz zwischenstop bei einem freund in hausham noch richtig gewaschen.


----------



## andi_tool (24. April 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Hi Andreas,
> das Remstal liegt auf der anderen Seite. Das Bild habe ich vom Galgenberg aus gemacht. Der markante Berg müsste der Messelberg sein und man schaut in Richtung Donzdorf/ Süßen



ah - also eher so Richtung Geislingen....

Ja, mit dem Albtrauf und auch mit dem Geislinger Tal haben wir ein klasse Bike-Gebiet direkt vor der Nase...


----------



## st-bike (24. April 2011)

Wie gestern angekündigt habe ich mich auf die Suche nach dem Schnee im Karwendel gemacht.
Hier an der Larchetalm war nichts






und der Frühling kehrt auch schon ein





Wasserfälle stürzen an vielen Stellen ins Tal, weil oben noch Schnee liegt





Weiter oben kommt dann das Getöse von Lawinen





Aber bis zum Hochalmsattel hielt das Wetter und auch der Schnee kam erst dort in unsere unmittelbare Nähe





Das Wetter schlug leider langsam um, so dass wir im regen den Trail runter Richtung Ahornboden mussten





Insgesamt sind wir aber nicht wirklich doll nass geworden und der Rückweg über die Fereinalm war anstrengend aber trocken





Neue Bilder gibts dann morgen wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (24. April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

schöne Bilder sind ja hier zu sehen .

Wir haben heute unsere Rheingautour Ostern 2011 in Angriff genommen. 80 km 1400hm ... ein Hochgenuß für die Bikes die ordentlich Trails unter die Stollen bekommen haben .

Startpunkt war (natürlich) Eschenhahn. Heute hatten wir noch einen Gast aus Idstein mit seinem 2008er AMS.




Erstmal Richtung Schloss Platte (kennt ihr ja von diversen Fotos) und gallant um die Kurven.




Dann ging es über die Eiserne Hand den ersten richtigen Anstieg auf die Hohe Wurzel.




Kaum zu glauben, aber schon der höchste Punkt auf unserer Tour. Aber Intervallfahren schlaucht. Da muss sich auch unser Kollege stärken.




Und eins bitte fürs Familienalbum 




Die Trails haben wir leider nicht aufgenommen. Von der Hohen Wurzel runter ... Flow pur .
Hier sind wir schon in Georgenborn, kurz vor unserem Sinkanflug auf Schlangenbad.








In Schlangenbad angekommen, lassen sich so die ein oder anderen Kitschfotos schießen.








Und noch eins für Familienalbum 




Von hier geht es den Europäischen Fernwanderweg 3 weiter ... erst ein schönes Uphill Trail, weiter oben ein flowiger horizontaler Trail. Aber wer zu schnell ist und zuviel Kraft in den Waden hat, fährt auch mal ins Grüne 








Immer weiter dem Trail folgen ...




... und nett winken .




Wie heisst es doch immer ? ... "Don´t drink and drive" ??? hihi, ist ja aber nur Schorle.




Wenn es regnet, hat Mausi schon die richtige Unterstellmöglichkeit gefunden .




Auf gemütlichen Waldwegen geht es erst Richtung Hausen vor der Höhe dann über die Mapper Schanze, über die Hallgartener Zange Richtung Stephanshausen.




Blick über das inner Rheingau.




Am Kloster Marienthal vorbei, gibt es einen kurzen Zwischenstop am ehemaligen Kloster Nothgottes. Steinalt das Ding ... Gegründet 13hundertundnendickenknüppel.




Ja sind wir dem im Allgäu  ... nein ... Rheingauer Weinkühe 




Und wieder ... ihr werdet es euch schon denken ... ein Bild fürs Familienalbum, mit dem schönen Rheintal im Hintergrund.



An der Abteil Hildegard müssen wir zum Niederwalddenkmal vorbei.




Ständig ein endgeiler Blick die Weinberge runter zum Rhein.




Ein paar letzte Anstiege und das Niederwalddenkmal ist bald erreicht.




Ziel erreicht.




Das Niederwalddenkmal http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niederwalddenkmal. @Spuri: Was die Oder im Osten ist der Rhein hier im Westen.








Jetzt geht es aber Richtung Eltville ... ein letzter Blick auf die Germania.




Touristen(hölle)paradies Rüdesheim.




Die brühmt berüchtigte Drosselgasse ....




Am Schloss Johannisberg vorbei. Wenn die Geschichte interessiert: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spätlese





Angekommen in Eltville.




Die Rosenstadt Eltville ... echt eine Besichtigung wert. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eltville




So, wir sagen jetzt Gute Nacht ... war ein schöner Tag.




Gruß aus Eschenhahn 

Einen haben wir noch ... ein/eine/oderwasauchimmer hat eine flotte Tanzsohle am Bahnhof Eltville abgeliefert.
Ein gebührender Abschluss ... hat wohl zuviel


----------



## tomsteg (24. April 2011)

Meine letzte Tour war zwar schon am Karfreitag, aber es ist nie zu spät für Bilder, oder?






 
                              Vom Inntal bei Windshausen Richtung Kranzhorn, dann aber  zur Sauebene und über die Kasalm ins Trockenbachtal und nauf zum  Laubenstein, bis dahin eine Traumtour; oben am Laubenstein, kurz nachdem  das Foto entstand, überraschten mich auf rund 500m Schneefelder (rund  einen halben Meter hoch und unfahrbar), machten mir die Schuhe nass und  raubte wichtige Kräfte, die ich mir für den ein oder anderen Trail  aufheben wollte ...

Nachdem die zweite Wasserflasche leer war, ich keinen Riegel dabei hatte, und eigentlich schon bald wieder zuhause sein sollte, war die beabsichtigte Abfahrt über Kräuterwiese, Kasalm, Samberberg Trail Kurs, Mühltal oder Dandlbergalm einfach nicht mehr drin. Nächstes Mal dann wieder ... 

Gibt es hier bei MTB News auch eine GPS Datensammlung?


----------



## Cortina (24. April 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> die firma slyrs in josephstal:
> es war zwar offen, aber ich wollt ja noch ein bissl radeln.


Hättst Dir bei dem schiete Wetter mal besser die Kante gegeben 



barbarissima schrieb:


> *Tststs, Männer*


Was heißt hier Männer  Eigentlich haben nur Männer so saubere Autos und bei Dir weiß man ja nicht was sauberer ist 



st-bike schrieb:


> Wie gestern angekündigt habe ich mich auf die Suche nach dem Schnee im Karwendel gemacht.
> Neue Bilder gibts dann morgen wieder


Karwendel  noch mehr Fotos her damit 



Landus schrieb:


> Soo, "Themeankitty" und ich haben gestern ne "kleine" Tour zum Schneeberg unternommen. Aufgrund schlechter/garkeiner Vorbereitung wurde die Tour gegen Ende eher zur Tortur...aber seht selbst:


Gesehn und nicht als Tortur empfunden 

EDIT sagt: Boahhhhh...Joerg...soviele schöne Fotos  aber wolltet Ihr nicht aus der Drosselgasse draußen bleiben  war wohl doch nicht nur Schorle in der Flasche 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## barbarissima (25. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Was heißt hier Männer  Eigentlich haben nur Männer so saubere Autos und bei Dir weiß man ja nicht was sauberer ist


 
Das AMS


----------



## Hook (25. April 2011)

Was für schöne Bilder von euch
Hier auch was von uns:

Nach der morgentlichen Frühtour 




war der Osterhase sehr aktiv und brachte ein Attention für die Frau




Nach der ersten Tour trafen wir dann auf die ultimative Fahrgemeinschaft 



Grüße an alle

Hook

----Alles was ist, könnte ebenso gut auch anders sein!----


----------



## fatz (25. April 2011)

tomsteg schrieb:


> bis dahin eine Traumtour; oben am Laubenstein, kurz nachdem  das Foto entstand, überraschten mich auf rund 500m Schneefelder (rund  einen halben Meter hoch und unfahrbar), machten mir die Schuhe nass und  raubte wichtige Kräfte, die ich mir für den ein oder anderen Trail  aufheben wollte ...


haett ich dir sagen koennen. da liegt immer noch schnee, wenn woanders die blumen
schon welk werden. heisst ned umsonst eiskeller.

wegs gps-tracks schau mal bei www.gpsies.com oder http://www.gps-tour.info/
was suchst denn?


----------



## blutbuche (25. April 2011)

...bin auch schon wach ... gähn ....

@hook : schönes attention - ihr habt aber nette osterhasen ...


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. April 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> so noch ein paar bilder von heut. nachdem ich noch nicht so fit bin nur mitm alten ht
> ueber die strasse. dafuer n bissl sightseeingfotos. wenn mir nicht die ganze zeit das
> gewitter im nacken gesesen haette waeren's noch mehr geworden.



so viel kultur auf einmal oO


----------



## Flatsche (25. April 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (25. April 2011)

ohne die sks dinger und den hässlichen sattel - schön !


----------



## Flatsche (25. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ohne die sks dinger und den hässlichen sattel - schön !



Die Mudguards waren billig und tun ihren Dienst. Und momentan will ichs wenndann woanders upgraden (Pedale, Gruiffe). Und zum Sattel: Original ist ein fizik Tundra. Aber mit dem bin ich nicht zurechtgekommen, deshalb jetzt ein hässlicher aber für mich bequemer Sattel


----------



## blutbuche (25. April 2011)

...... für´n schönes bild würd´ich sie halt abmachen, auch - wenn sie billig waren ... ...


----------



## mtblukas (25. April 2011)

Flatsche schrieb:


>



genau den gleichen Rahmen in der gleichen Farbe und dem gleichen Modelljahr baue ich gerade auf  Hammer Teil.


----------



## kubitix (25. April 2011)

Flatsche schrieb:


>



Grundsätzlich schönes Bike, die Positionierung deiner Schnellspanner, besonders hinten, solltest du aber überdenken.


----------



## andi_tool (25. April 2011)

Hallo Miteinander,

jetzt habe ich doch mal ein Problem.

Mir ist vom Deo von meiner Federgabel (also von dem Pflegemittel) wohl was auf die Beläge meiner Vorderrad-Scheibenbremse gekommen.

Die Scheibe habe ich mit Alkohol gereinigt, die Beläge auch und die Beläge dazu noch neu aufgerauht. 

Die Bremswirkung ist aber nach wie vor sehr schwach, ein Blockieren ist fast nicht erreichbar.

Gibt's da irgendwelche Tips, mit was man da mehr erreichen kann? Oder muß ich die Beläge wegschmeissen?

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st-bike (25. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Karwendel  noch mehr Fotos her damit
> ...



Zuerst einmal der Nachschlag von gestern 





















Der heutige Tag folgt.


----------



## MilkyWayne (25. April 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Hallo Miteinander,
> 
> jetzt habe ich doch mal ein Problem.
> 
> ...



im normalfall helfen da nur neue beläge


----------



## st-bike (25. April 2011)

So und heute waren wir mit 11 Leuten auf der Trainsjochtour unterwegs.
Das ist eine schöne Runde mit einem sehr schönen Trail am Ende, den man sich aber erst hart erarbeiten muss.






Und der Osterhase hatte sich auch noch versteckt





Tolle Ausblicke





am höchsten Punkt, von hier aus gehts den sogenannten Thierseeexpress ins Tal





Schön wars


----------



## LAforce (25. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hier ist das neue Radl von meiner Freundin. Am Donnerstag beim Freundlichen abgeholt. Wurde dann am Freitag ausgiebig getestet und für seeehr geil befunden. Leider hier nur Pics abseits der Trails (hatten leider keine Cam dabei)

Noch auf dem Hof beim Freundlichen:





Nach der ersten Abstimmungstour:










Die Saison 2011 kann kommen ;-) (wenn auch für mich noch auf meinem alten - immer noch super AMS 100)


----------



## kubitix (25. April 2011)

Grüzi mit e´nand,

Lady´s and Gentleman, in the Black Corner,

ok kürzen wir das mal ab
*

*

der Clan der Würfeltreiber aus iwwero hat sich heute erneut gemeinsam auf den Weg gemacht, ok mein Stereo ist im Moment amputiert und mußte leider zuhause bleiben, trotzdem


*Lets get ready to ruuuuuuuuuuummmbllllleeeeeeee


*

hier ist nun eindeutig dokumentiert, was den männlichen Gegenpart der Schöpfung so umtreibt:

"Immer mit dem Kopf durch die Wand"




und dann gibt´s diese Momente, da blitzt ein Lächeln auf, und das starke Geschlecht schmilzt wie Eis in der Sonne.




die drei Musketiere, hoffentlich, der Beginn einer kilometerfressenden langanhaltenden Beziehung.




Hart trifft Weich




unseren Weihnachtbraten haben wir auch schon in Augenschein genommen, muß aber noch ein bizzl zulegen.


----------



## chrisle (25. April 2011)

Ein paar Bilder gibts auch von unserer Ostertour am Bodensee.

Mit der Fähre ging es auf die Schweizer Seite, Karibik-Flair in Europa 





Der Downhill-Dog durfte natürlich auch nicht fehlen und hatte die Lage auch Abseits der Trails fest im Blick 





Kurze Pause gemacht, dabei habe ich den Unterschied zw. Mann und Frau mal ganz genau dokumentiert:





Und hier die Frau (zur Verteidigung: War dringend) 





Deshalb gab es auch nur für mich "Eingeklemmte" wie die Schweizer es nennen





Am Ende gings mit der kleinen Solarfähre zurück. Absolut unkompliziert.





Extrem gemütliche, aber schöne Tour durch tolle Landschaft und einigen flowigen Trails zum Abschluss.


----------



## fatz (25. April 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> so viel kultur auf einmal oO


keine angst. heut war ich wieder am berg:

heuberg




hochries mit trockenbachtal (das gab's gestern schon mal)




gruenzeug am wegrand:


----------



## blutbuche (25. April 2011)

sehr schönes bike !!!!(meinte das von laforces freundin )  ach , eigentlich sind se alle schön


----------



## Flatsche (25. April 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> genau den gleichen Rahmen in der gleichen Farbe und dem gleichen Modelljahr baue ich gerade auf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja. Die Farbe ist schon nicht schlecht. 
Auch wenn ich nicht weiß, welche parts Du verwendest (ich hab die Ausstattung der XT Version) bin ich mit der performance mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## kubitix (25. April 2011)

Flatsche schrieb:


> welche parts Du verwendest (ich hab die Ausstattung der XT Version) bin ich mit der performance mehr als zufrieden.



hi Flatsche,

es geht nicht um die Part´s an sich, das soll bitte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. So wie der der Schnellspanner am HR auf dem Bild positioniert ist funktioniert er mehr so als "Fanghaken".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatsche (25. April 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich schönes Bike, die Positionierung deiner Schnellspanner, besonders hinten, solltest du aber überdenken.


Was ist daran falsch? Kam so vom Händler wenn ich mich nicht irre. 
Ist zwar ein Bike vom  Herbst nullneun aber aufgrund von Verletzung seine erste wirkliche Saison.



blutbuche schrieb:


> ...... für´n schönes bild würd´ich sie halt abmachen, auch - wenn sie billig waren ... ...


Und an den Herrn/ die Dame mit den ästhetischen Wünschen bzgl. mudguards: Klar, hätte ich sie abmachen können aber soweit hab ich garnicht gedacht. Die Abbildung der Realität ist doch das was wir wollen oder? Sonst kann ich auch einfach in die Berge fahren und so wunderbare Fotos machen wie unsere Kollegen hier posten (an dieser Stelle ein Lob und viel Bewunderung) und sagen ich hätte da eine Tour gemacht ...


----------



## Cortina (25. April 2011)

*Ui was für Fotos 

Kubitix, Deinen Frauen machts schon Spaß das sieht man 

fatz, welcome back die R...nase hat sich vom Hof gemacht 

chrisle, der sein Ei Fone endlich über Board geworfen hat und gscheite Fotos abliefert 

LAforce, Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike

st-bike bist Du trockenen Fußes rübergekommen 

Mein Resume von Ostern, 400m² Marmorboden gewienert und 132.040 Liter Wasser verbraucht 

und nun Ihr Lieben gebt fein acht, ich wünsche Euch ne Gute N8 

Grüße
Guido*


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. April 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> keine angst. heut war ich wieder am berg:
> 
> gruenzeug am wegrand:



soviel natur oO 
 ich hab heut auch meine 1650hm zamm bekommen...man man nach ner woche hardtail training ging mir am anfang s stereo hochzus gewaltig aufn sack


----------



## Flatsche (25. April 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> hi Flatsche,
> 
> es geht nicht um die Part´s an sich, das soll bitte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. So wie der der Schnellspanner am HR auf dem Bild positioniert ist funktioniert er mehr so als "Fanghaken".



Sorry kubitix, 
Diese Aussage hätte sich eigl auf mtblukas beziehn sollen.... 


mtblukas schrieb:


> genau den gleichen Rahmen in der gleichen Farbe und dem gleichen Modelljahr baue ich gerade auf  Hammer Teil.



Trotzdem jedenfalls vielen Dank für den Tipp. Ich werde mich baldmöglichst darum kümmern, die Gefahr ist ja eigl. offensichtlich. Mir ist das nur nicht aufgefallen, nicht mal auf dem Foto


----------



## kubitix (25. April 2011)

Flatsche schrieb:


> Was ist daran falsch? Kam so vom Händler wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> Ist zwar ein Bike vom  Herbst nullneun aber aufgrund von Verletzung seine erste wirkliche Saison.



Nochmal, du must dich hier m.E. für nicht´s "rechtfertigen"! Auch wen´s so vom Händler kam, so wie der QR am HR steht kann sich schnell was "einhängen", besser parallel zur Hinterbaustrebe.

PS: dann streiche bitte meinen letzten Beitrag, aufgrund von irrungen und wirrungen im www.


----------



## Flatsche (25. April 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Nochmal, du must dich hier m.E. für nicht´s "rechtfertigen"! Auch wen´s so vom Händler kam, so wie der QR am HR steht kann sich schnell was "einhängen", besser parallel zur Hinterbaustrebe.
> 
> PS: damm streiche bitte meinen letzten Beitrag, aufgrund von irrungen und wirrungen im www.



Nochmals Danke 
Irrungen und Wirrungen sind nicht schlech solange sie im waldwaldwald und nicht im worldwideweb sind


----------



## kubitix (25. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *132.040 Liter Wasser verbraucht *



132 m³ Wasser verbraucht, ihr habt den Pool gefüllt gib´s zu.

Stefan

PS: mein Mitgefühl ist mit euch


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. April 2011)

[...] haben uns Erdmännchen und Co&KG in Opel Zoo Kronberg angesehen. Leider kein Biken.

Mittlerweile nach einige Roten geht es wieder . [...]

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## kubitix (25. April 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> haben uns Erdmännchen und co&KG in Opel Zoo Kronberg angesehen. Leider kein Biken.
> Mittlerweile nach einige Roten geht es wieder



Hi Jörg,

also alohol, eh alloholl, ich glaube das heißt ALLOOHOOOLLLLLLLLLL!



is nich guut,wie Marijuhana, is auch nich guut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (25. April 2011)

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Heada (25. April 2011)

Nach der kleinen Runde gestern Abend um 21.00 heute mittag auf den Weg gemacht um "großes" zu bewirken,  allerdings nur soweit gekommen:





und warum???   Findet den Fehler:




Jops genau, wer ihn noch nicht entdeckt hat, hier:





Natürlich weder ne neue Kette noch ein Glied oder Nieter in der Nähe gehabt...   also Auto geholt und verladen...    hab mich trotzdem mal mit ein paar Bier belohnt^^


----------



## chrisss86 (25. April 2011)

Hallo Cube-Gemeinde.

Hab mein 2010er Acid ein wenig verändert. Vorallem die Reba sieht besonders schick aus. Hier ein paar Bilder:


----------



## tomsteg (26. April 2011)

@fatz
Da hast Du netterweise den Berg photographiert, auf dem ich heute Nachmittag rumgefahren bin. Anfangs etwas naß von oben, später dann super - vor allem der Trail in die Euzenau (bis auf die groben Schottersteine ganz unten). Und dass überall zur Zeit so viel Holz gemacht werden muss (nach der Euzenau gute 400 m Schieben).


----------



## tomsteg (26. April 2011)

st-bike schrieb:


> So und heute waren wir mit 11 Leuten auf der Trainsjochtour unterwegs.
> Das ist eine schöne Runde mit einem sehr schönen Trail am Ende, den man sich aber erst hart erarbeiten muss.



Schöne Bilder.
Ist das zufällig diese Tour: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.17950.html


----------



## st-bike (26. April 2011)

tomsteg schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder.
> Ist das zufällig diese Tour: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.17950.html



Ja genau, das ist die Tour

@cortina: Ja die Schuhe sind wasserdicht und mehr als knöchelhoch war es nicht. Gamaschen oder so sind unnötig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (26. April 2011)

Heada schrieb:


> Findet den Fehler


nur so n tipp: sram-ketten fahren und die alten verschluesse einstecken. da waerst nach
5 minuten wieder im sattel gewesen.


tomsteg schrieb:


> @fatz
> Da hast Du netterweise den Berg photographiert, auf dem ich heute Nachmittag rumgefahren bin. Anfangs etwas naß von oben, später dann super - vor allem der Trail in die Euzenau (bis auf die groben Schottersteine ganz unten). Und dass überall zur Zeit so viel Holz gemacht werden muss (nach der Euzenau gute 400 m Schieben).



dann  haett ma uns fast getroffen. bin ueber den buchberg rauf und dann auch wieder
runter. der alte weg war oben gleich nach der euzenau ein bissl rumplig, aber sonst war
alles ok und vor allem furztrocken.
ich wollt mir nur den massenaufhau am heuberg ersparen. wo ich war hab ich grad mal 2 wanderer getroffen.


----------



## chrisle (26. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *:
> 
> chrisle, der sein Ei Fone endlich über Board geworfen hat und gscheite Fotos abliefert
> 
> *



falsch! waren alles iphone fotos - gar nicht schlecht was? alles eine frage des lichts..


----------



## CJee83 (26. April 2011)

War am Freitag unterwegs, bei Bayrisch Zell, die Trainsjochrunde gefahren. 1700hm und 37km. Kann ich nur empfehlen, da der Trail am Schluss ne schöne Abfahrt ist.

Fährt eigentlich jemand von Euch beim Tegernsee Marathon am 29.5.11 mit?


----------



## Flatsche (26. April 2011)

Nochmal nackt. Für die Ästhetikfanatiker...
@kubitix: Ich hab den hinteren Schnellspanner jetzt auch verstellt, keine Sorge 




Die Basilika (bzw. deren Turm) des Kloster Scheyerns mit Klostergärtnerei (links)




Im Klostergut (Prielhof) findet zweimal jährlich Kunst im Gut statt. Dann ist kein durchkommen mehr. Im Sommer gibt's ein Lied open air, dieses Jahr am 23. Juli kommen Die Prinzen.





Auf dem Benedictusweg wandelte der jetzige Papst Benedikt der 16. zu seiner Zeit als Kardinal und Bischof zu der er im Kloster Scheyern seinen Sommerurlaub verbrachte.





Aber abgesehen davon hält das "Revier" rund um den Prielhof auch schöne Trails bereit.




Bei Gelegenheit stell ich mal Bilder von meinem anderen Revier rein.


----------



## deathmetal (26. April 2011)

Bin auf Strecke C mit dabei.
Welche fährst du? 



CJee83 schrieb:


> War am Freitag unterwegs, bei Bayrisch Zell, die Trainsjochrunde gefahren. 1700hm und 37km. Kann ich nur empfehlen, da der Trail am Schluss ne schöne Abfahrt ist.
> 
> Fährt eigentlich jemand von Euch beim Tegernsee Marathon am 29.5.11 mit?


----------



## bastischaefer (26. April 2011)

Mein Reaction
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/883171]
	

[/URL]


----------



## nimbus_leon (26. April 2011)

chrisss86 schrieb:


> Hallo Cube-Gemeinde.
> 
> Hab mein 2010er Acid ein wenig verändert. Vorallem die Reba sieht besonders schick aus. Hier ein paar Bilder:



Hi,

netter Lenker...was is das für einer? Möchte meinen Vorbau kürzen (80-60mm) und gern einen Lenker mit 70cm Breite haben......


----------



## blutbuche (26. April 2011)

[email protected]: ..finde das mischen von verschiedenen rottönen nicht unbedingt schön ... den lenker an sich find´ich genial !!!
@flatsche : naja - wenn schon ästhetik , dann hättest du den krempel nicht unbedingt hinter das rad legen müssen .... will nicht kleinlich sein , aber du hast so´n schönes bike - mach dch mal ein wirklich schönes ! bild - nicht so ein  "da steht ein fahrrad"  bild ... greez , bb


----------



## mtblukas (26. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> [email protected]: ..finde das mischen von verschiedenen rottönen nicht unbedingt schön ...



Das ist doch fast das gleiche rot.

Ich find das Bike so sehr schön mit dem rot.


----------



## Plueschbox (26. April 2011)

Heute auch eine kleine Runde gemacht im schönen Ahrtal.
ALT



Neu



Die Reste vom Regierungsbunker



Das Marienthal



Und das alles bei super Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (26. April 2011)

@lukas : ne, is ein komplett anderes rot .-


----------



## mtblukas (26. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @lukas : ne, is ein komplett anderes rot .-



Und wenn's gut aussieht. Was is daran so schlimm wenn man 2 verschiedene rot hat?


----------



## blutbuche (26. April 2011)

boah NIX is daran schlimm - darum gehts doch gar net . MIR gefällt es nicht - DIR schon . das is alles ....


----------



## Sgt.Green (26. April 2011)

Snapshot aus Video


----------



## Tier (26. April 2011)

Aktuell mit neuem Lenker und Tacho.
Bevor einer meint der Lenker wär zu breit für ein CC: Ich komme mit der Breite prächtig klar. 







Muss langsam aufhören Geld ins Attention zu stecken. Ende des Jahres soll was neues her.  Wobei das Attention bleibt.


----------



## rabi05 (26. April 2011)

Hier mal mein Gespann. Hänger endlich schwarz und Reifen in Weiss. Hoffe ich finde bald ne schwarze 16".  Pedale sind nur übergangsweise obwohl es ja schön in den Augen Beisst.


----------



## Cortina (26. April 2011)

@ Tier
*Ich meine SUPER BILD *
*
Nachdem Du die Pedale so schön ausgerichtet hast, dreh beim Nächten Mal die Kurbel nach hinten dann ist die SLX Schrift auch richtigrum *


----------



## floggel (26. April 2011)

Und noch den Qualitätskontrollen-Aufkleber von der Nabe runter .


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> @ Tier
> *Ich meine SUPER BILD *
> *
> Nachdem Du die Pedale so schön ausgerichtet hast, dreh beim Nächten Mal die Kurbel nach hinten dann ist die SLX Schrift auch richtigrum *



Das meine ich auch . Und der Lenker muss Dir passen und keinem anderen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (26. April 2011)

Danke. Freut mich das es euch gefällt. 
Werd eure Ratschläge beim nächsten mal beherzigen.


----------



## blutbuche (26. April 2011)

@tier : jaaaa- so muss ein schönes bike bild ausseh´n !!  da lacht mein herz !!!
@rabi : das beissen noch  ganz andere sachen in den augen - die pedale gehören zu den eher schönen sachen ...


----------



## LittleBoomer (26. April 2011)

So, dann will ich doch heute auch mal die Osterausbeute der Weltöffentlichkeit zeigen. Nix spektakuläres dabei, insofern .....

  Karfreitag gings Richtung Westen über den großen Bach nach Trailland-Pfalz. Dieser Höhenweg hatte es schon in sich. Wir hätten ihn andersrum fahren sollen.








  Samstags dann Richtung Süden ein wenig Tälerhopping (Rheintal-Albtal-Murgtal-Albtal) Hier kam ich irgendwann mal runter. Wobei dies ca. 3km so ging. 





  Montag dann Richtung Norden, da ich schauen wollte, ob für Kubitix noch ne Wohnung frei ist. Dem ist auch noch so. Oben links kannste mieten für 800,00 Euronen. Ohne putzen.





  Die gesamt 248 km habe ich auf diesem gewöhnlichen Bock abgesessen.





  Wie auch immer, mir hat es viel Spaß gemacht und ich habe es genossen, mal Feiertage, Sonne und Zeit zu haben. Wohlgemerkt: alles drei auf einmal !

  Grüße und weiterhin gute Fahrt

LittleBoomer


----------



## rabi05 (26. April 2011)

gut das wir alle nen anderen geschmack haben lol. Dafür hab ich es Liebevoll aus Einzelteile zusammengebaut. Was halt Geldlich machbar war und net einfach in den Laden und fertig kaufen. Ist halt mein Ich fahr zur Arbeit Rad und mit den Kindern ne Runde in den Garten.


----------



## chrisss86 (26. April 2011)

nimbus_leon schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> netter Lenker...was is das für einer? Möchte meinen Vorbau kürzen  (80-60mm) und gern einen Lenker mit 70cm Breite haben......



Das ist genau dieser Lenker hier http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ce-OS-FR-DH-Riserbar-Lenker-318mm::14789.html 
Vorbau ist 100mm.



blutbuche schrieb:


> [email protected]: ..finde das mischen von verschiedenen rottönen nicht unbedingt schön ... den lenker an sich find´ich genial !!!



Naja ist halt schwierig alles in den gleichen Farben zu bekommen. Hatte den lenker und die Griffe schon letztes Jahr und hab mir dieses Jahr dann noch die Reba gekauft. Find es aber auch nicht so wild mit dem farblichen Unterschied, vorallem weil die unterschiedlichen Farben nicht direkt bei einander liegen. Ausserdem ist das Budget klein und da freut man sich wenn das optische noch grade so passt ;-)


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. April 2011)

Plueschbox schrieb:


> Heute auch eine kleine Runde gemacht im schönen Ahrtal.



hast die stütze gewonnen oder warum ise ausgerechnet weiß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatsche (26. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> [email protected]: ..finde das mischen von verschiedenen rottönen nicht unbedingt schön ... den lenker an sich find´ich genial !!!
> @flatsche : naja - wenn schon ästhetik , dann hättest du den krempel nicht unbedingt hinter das rad legen müssen .... will nicht kleinlich sein , aber du hast so´n schönes bike - mach dch mal ein wirklich schönes ! bild - nicht so ein  "da steht ein fahrrad"  bild ... greez , bb



Hach ich lach mich grad scheckig. Ehrlich 
Das ist doch mein toller Deuter Rucksack ... kein Krempel 
Ich geb mir beim nächsten Mal mehr Mühe, versprochen


----------



## fatz (26. April 2011)

Flatsche schrieb:


> Das ist doch mein toller Deuter Rucksack ... kein Krempel


na im ersten moment hab ich mir auch gedacht: was? mit gepaecktraeger?


----------



## CJee83 (26. April 2011)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Bin auf Strecke C mit dabei.
> Welche fährst du?



Dito, ebenfalls Strecke C. Sind mal wieder ein riesen Team, "bräustüberl Tegernsee". 
Wieder mit Trikotsponsoring.


----------



## blutbuche (26. April 2011)

@boomer : die pfalz bietet echt was an schönen wegen !!! waren letztes jahr auch wieder dort ...


----------



## Plueschbox (26. April 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> hast die stütze gewonnen oder warum ise ausgerechnet weiß?



Die ist noch aus meinem alten Rad.
Weil die neue noch nicht lieferbar ist fahre ich die solange.


----------



## Vasya-0072007 (26. April 2011)

Moscow Region...
At last and to us the spring has come.....





-


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. April 2011)

Vasya-0072007 schrieb:


> Moscow Region...
> At last and to us the spring has come.....



Hello Vasya,

nice to see that at least snow has gone away. I think you really had to wait a long time. Enjoy spring  and ride you bike each free minute .

I think we are all very curious to see how bike area is in russia and hope to see some nice pics and shots.

ÐÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð¸Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð²ÐµÑÑÑÐ²Ð¸Ñ Ð¾Ñ Eschenhahn


----------



## Vasya-0072007 (26. April 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Hello Vasya,
> 
> nice to see that at least snow has gone away. I think you really had to wait a long time. Enjoy spring  and ride you bike each free minute .
> 
> ...



Thanks for pleasant words!
Too it is very interesting to me to look on this site your photos., where you go for a drive (on the European cities) and where happen... Your nature and fine landscapes....
I will try to please more often you the photos from Russia.


----------



## Schabo Marc (26. April 2011)

@ Flatsche: Wie hast du deine Gabel ganz weiß bekommen, war sie schon so oder hast du sie umlackiert? Weil meine Gabel ist oben schwarz.


----------



## Cortina (27. April 2011)

Hi Vasya,

finally the summer arrived in russia 

So now we are waiting for a lot of russian trails photos we are still looking for a location for the next cube board meeting 

Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (27. April 2011)

Vasya-0072007 schrieb:


> Moscow Region...
> At last and to us the spring has come.....


 
Let´s hope the fine weather will last for a while 



I´ve seen, you are member of our Cube Bikes Forum Treffen  You are invited to attend our meeting in the Allgäu  Maybe, you´ve never seen before such nice scenery


----------



## Cortina (27. April 2011)

Yep, there is a low cost flight from Moskau to Munich from  Air Berlin.

We will pick you up in Munich and organize a Bike for you


----------



## Flatsche (27. April 2011)

Schabo Marc schrieb:


> @ Flatsche: Wie hast du deine Gabel ganz weiß bekommen, war sie schon so oder hast du sie umlackiert? Weil meine Gabel ist oben schwarz.



Deinen Profilangaben entnehme ich, dass Du das selbe Bike hast wie ich (selbes Modell). Dann ist das ziemlich komisch, meine Gabel war von vornherein so. Ich habe lacktechnisch nichts verändert  

Außer DU hast natürlich dass 125er XT. Da ist die Gabel 09 glaub ich schwarz/ rot gewesen, so wie der Rest der Lackierung.


----------



## nen (27. April 2011)

Nach einer Woche daheim bei den Alemannen wird es mal Zeit ein paar Fotos zu spammen...

Gutes Flugwetter im Walgau











Leider nimmt die Alp erst wieder in einem Monat den Betrieb auf.





Rätikongipfel










Nur kurze Trails auf dieser Tour










Unterwegs im Appenzell





Viele Subloma 





Vorarlberger/St. Galler Rheintal, der (regulierte) Rhein als österreichisch-schweizerische Grenze lässt sich erahnen.





Gemütliche Tour zur Bregenzer Ache bei Kennelbach, die sehr wenig Wasser führt





Und noch einmal bei den Eidgenossen





Mit dabei ein Stevens





und ein kleiner schwarzer Würfel, als der Schaltzug noch hielt (5 min später war er ab)





Dunstiges Oberland





Der Bodensee ist im Dunst leider nur schlecht zu erkennen.










Neue Züchtung


----------



## Cortina (27. April 2011)

nen schrieb:


> Neue Züchtung



*  CubeKuh  

Super schöne Bergbilder THX *


----------



## EvilEvo (27. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *  CubeKuh
> *


*

Das heisst Kuhbe^^*


----------



## Martina H. (27. April 2011)

... so langsam wird es was mit dem Stereo 













Geburtstag ist was Feines


----------



## Friendsofmine (27. April 2011)

Sieht schon sehr gut aus. Mir gefallen die anodisierten matten Rahmen von Cube immer sehr gut.
Wird ein Klassiker ! ........in Stereo Ton.......


( Die Hecke sieht ein wenig pflegebedürftig aus )


----------



## fatz (27. April 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... so langsam wird es was mit dem Stereo
> Geburtstag ist was Feines


schaut fein aus.
was sind das fuer naben? ich kann's nicht lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (27. April 2011)

März am Altkönig im Taunus....1. Tour nach der Gabelinspektion....


----------



## Martina H. (27. April 2011)

> was sind das fuer naben?



BOR Enduro Naben (hinten für X12, vorne QR9), ZTR Flow, Sapim Laser/D-Light, Sapim Alu Nippel

Gewicht incl. Felgenband, Ventile und Kassettenabschlussring 1724 gr

Wenn man das Bild im Album groß macht, kann man sie genauer sehen - ich find' sie sehr schön... 



> ( Die Hecke sieht ein wenig pflegebedürftig aus )



hhmmmmhhh, stimmt 

Ist aber die vom Nachbarn - ich hoffe sie geht nicht ein


----------



## fatz (27. April 2011)

fesche geschichte. da hast du's aber krachen lassen. schaut nach einem echt feinen laufradsatz aus.
die ztr kannst noch ohne gummiband nur mit milch schlauchlos fahren, dann gehen nochmal 350g
weg im vergleich zu mit schlauch.


----------



## Martina H. (27. April 2011)

... sind nicht meine - gehören meinem Mann. Ich habe es nicht so mit dem Krachen lassen 

Aufgebaut wird auf alle Fälle Tubeless - wir sind schon auf die erste Ausfahrt gespannt.

Falls jemand einen XPW1600 brauchen kann - der ist jetzt über


----------



## Vincy (27. April 2011)

SchmeiÃ aber das defektanfÃ¤llige U-turn aus der Gabel und ersetze es durch das bessere Dual Position Air. Der UmrÃ¼stkit kostet nur 63â¬. 
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...mhjPTEmYmxvd291dD0wJnN6PTImc3A9MzE=&pnr=19329


----------



## blutbuche (27. April 2011)

,,NUR 63 euro - ja nee, is klar ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (27. April 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... sind nicht meine - gehören meinem Mann. Ich habe es nicht so mit dem Krachen lassen


ich hab auch in dem fall auch das einkaufen, nicht das fahren gemeint 


> Aufgebaut wird auf alle Fälle Tubeless - wir sind schon auf die erste Ausfahrt gespannt.


das ist komplett unauffaellig. man kann sich einbilden, dass es besser rollt.
hast halt weniger aerger mit durchstichen, solang die milch noch fluessig ist
und vor allem kaum noch durchschlaege, weil der mantel einfach mehr aushaelt als 
ein schlauch. ich fahr schon laenger so.


> Falls jemand einen XPW1600 brauchen kann - der ist jetzt über


oehm! 



Vincy schrieb:


> Schmeiß aber das defektanfällige U-turn aus der Gabel und
> ersetze es durch das bessere Dual Position Air


wenn du das u-turn mal gescheit abschmierst funzt das prima. meins hat noch nie aerger 
gemacht. und eine stahlfeder ist einfach geil. da kommt keine luftfeder dran. nie!


----------



## Flatsche (27. April 2011)




----------



## JDEM (27. April 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> wenn du das u-turn mal gescheit abschmierst funzt das prima. meins hat noch nie aerger
> gemacht. und eine stahlfeder ist einfach geil. da kommt keine luftfeder dran. nie!



Er meint wohl das Air U-Turn, das hat anfangs öfter Probleme gemacht. Coil U-Turn ist ja jahrelang bewährt und gut


----------



## OIRAM (27. April 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Schmeiß aber das defektanfällige U-turn aus der Gabel und ersetze es durch das bessere Dual Position Air. Der Umrüstkit kostet nur 63.
> http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...mhjPTEmYmxvd291dD0wJnN6PTImc3A9MzE=&pnr=19329



Simme ich 100% zu.
Hab nach dem Berühmten "plop" auch umrüsten lassen.
Über meinen Händler, für nur 40,- im Rahmen der Gewährleistung.
Schönen Gruss, Mario


----------



## blutbuche (27. April 2011)

@flatsche : ..nett , so ohne  "krempel"...


----------



## fatz (27. April 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Er meint wohl das Air U-Turn, das hat anfangs öfter Probleme gemacht.


oh! stimmt das gab's auch. vergess ich immer wieder.


> Coil U-Turn ist ja jahrelang bewährt und gut


eben. waer auch eine umruestoption oder? gewichtsmaessig isses eh wurst.


----------



## JDEM (27. April 2011)

Für die Revelation gibt es das explizit nicht, muss man sich wohl bei der Sektor bedienen. Werd meine Lyrik aber auf U-Turn umrüsten, 2 Step funktioniert zwar, aber das Federungsverhalten ist Mist.


----------



## OIRAM (27. April 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Für die Revelation gibt es das explizit nicht, muss man sich wohl bei der Sektor bedienen. Werd meine Lyrik aber auf U-Turn umrüsten, 2 Step funktioniert zwar, aber das Federungsverhalten ist Mist.



Bei der Revelation ist ab Modell 2011, die 2 Step Ausführung zu haben.
Man kann die Vorjahres- U-Turn - Modelle, umbauen.
Kann man hier im Forum auch viel drüber lesen.
Ist viel angenehmer einmal dem Hebel ne 1/4 Umdrehung zu bewegen, kurz die Gabel belasten, zum Absenken und umgedreht.
Bei den U-Turn- Modellen must Du 6 1/2 Umdrehungen für 30mm Niveauregulierung, tätigen.
Da ich meine Gabel eh recht Straff fahre, hab ich, für mich, noch keinen großen Vor- oder auch Nachteil beim Federungsverhalten festgestellt.


----------



## Flatsche (27. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @flatsche : ..nett , so ohne  "krempel"...



Krempel? Ein deutsches Wort das ich nicht kenne ...

Und zu den Gabeln ich hab eine RS Reba mit U Turn (Luft gefedert) und ich find die super.


----------



## blutbuche (27. April 2011)

..hihi : krempel = rucksack davor , helm und handschuhe drauf - sks boards , licht , tasche , refelektoren - egal welcher art ,luftpumpe etc.etc. am bike ... alles krempel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (28. April 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Bei der Revelation ist ab Modell 2011, die 2 Step Ausführung zu haben.
> Man kann die Vorjahres- U-Turn - Modelle, umbauen.
> Kann man hier im Forum auch viel drüber lesen.
> Ist viel angenehmer einmal dem Hebel ne 1/4 Umdrehung zu bewegen, kurz die Gabel belasten, zum Absenken und umgedreht.
> ...




Danke für den Hinweis, war mir aber alles schon bewusst.
Fahre übrigens ne Lyrik, die Revelation hab ich ja schon dieses Jahr rausgeworfen. Für Touren fahren war die okay, gerät aber darüber schnell an ihre Grenzen.


----------



## Vincy (28. April 2011)

Flatsche schrieb:


> Krempel? Ein deutsches Wort das ich nicht kenne ...


 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krempel

Der *Krempel* ist

Wertloses, Trödel, Kram, Plunder, altes oder minderwertiges Zeug - siehe auch Second-Hand


----------



## Vincy (28. April 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Für die Revelation gibt es das explizit nicht, muss man sich wohl bei der Sektor bedienen. Werd meine Lyrik aber auf U-Turn umrüsten, 2 Step funktioniert zwar, aber das Federungsverhalten ist Mist.


 

Eine Revelation läßt sich nachträglich auf Coil U-Turn umrüsten. 
Die U-Turn Feder und den Verstellhebel kannst von der Sektor nehmen.
Der Vorteil mit der Revelation, etwas leichter und beim 2011er Modell die bessere Dämpfung (Dual Flow Rebound).


----------



## Flatsche (28. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..hihi : krempel = rucksack davor , helm und handschuhe drauf - sks boards , licht , tasche , refelektoren - egal welcher art ,luftpumpe etc.etc. am bike ... alles krempel





Vincy schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krempel
> 
> Der *Krempel* ist
> 
> Wertloses, Trödel, Kram, Plunder, altes oder minderwertiges Zeug - siehe auch Second-Hand



Okay. Ehrlich wahr: Ihr habt echt Probleme ...


----------



## Cortina (28. April 2011)

*Bitte den Krempel weiter im Cube Talk bequatschen *

Danke und Grüße
Guido


----------



## sepalot (28. April 2011)

wollte die paar Bilder ja nicht unbedingt posten, aber die Bilder sind ja nun seit einigen Beiträgen recht wenig - im Bilder-Thread 

Hab gestern einen auf Trailscout gemacht . Hatte das Bike im Auto, weil ich mich eventuell noch mit jemandem treffen wollte. Da ich aber noch auf was wartete und etwas Zeit hatte, bin ich mal in den Bereich des Forstes gefahren, wo ich auf meinem Neujahres-Ride, meinen Tacho verloren habe .

Als ich dann aber gleich am Waldrand einen abgehenden Singletrail sah, war es um mich geschehen: Tacho suchen sehr anstrengend und die Chance ihn zu finden recht gering, nach Ü4 Monaten . Also Rad aus dem Auto und los. Der eine Weg teilte sich dann in mehrere Wege auf. Ich hab gar nicht so viele Bilder gemacht ("nur" das Handy dabei gehabt) - hab sie mehr aufgezeichnet als Track. 





































War sehr angetan. War in diesem Bereich noch nicht großartig. Aber habe auf gut 1 km² eine Singletrail-Wegevariation von ca. 20 Stück gefunden . Das wird wieder schwierig sich mal für einen Weg zu entscheiden, wenn man es in eine Runde einbaut .

Hab es aber nicht "krachen lassen" - hatte keinen passenden Helm dabei und habe die Wege nur abgerollt .

Wird dann demnächst schon mal paar passende Bilder aus der Ecke geben .​


----------



## Route66 (28. April 2011)

Hi Vincy,



Vincy schrieb:


> Schmeiß aber das defektanfällige U-turn aus der Gabel und ersetze es durch das bessere Dual Position Air. Der Umrüstkit kostet nur 63.
> http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...mhjPTEmYmxvd291dD0wJnN6PTImc3A9MzE=&pnr=19329



würde das auch in eine *Pike 545 Air U-Turn* passen? 
Oder ist die wieder ganz anders aufgebaut? 

Würde mich interessieren, da im Mittelgebirge eine schnelle Verstellung doch besser...

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Vincy (28. April 2011)

Reinpassen würde die schon, aber ich weiß noch nicht ob und wie man Dual Position Air runtertraveln kann. Deine Pike ist ja nur bis max 140mm ausgelegt.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Bitte den Krempel weiter im Cube Talk bequatschen





sepalot schrieb:


> wollte die paar Bilder ja nicht unbedingt posten, aber die Bilder sind ja nun seit einigen Beiträgen recht wenig - im Bilder-Thread







Kann man Euch denn keine 2 Tage unbaufsichtigt lassen....kaum geht man nur mal ein wenig joggen.....wird das schamlos ausgenutzt! 
Wartet nur - bis der Beuze wieder da ist - dann gibt es den Knüppel 

In der Tat wenig Bilder - bei uns hat es auch mehrfach ganz schön geregnet....vielleicht erging es den Anderen ähnlich. 
Dennoch bin ich zwischen dem ganzen Gerenne gestern mal wieder (nach dem Regen) eine kleine Runde zur Erholung gefahren.....
...aber die Motive kennt Ihr ja. Auch ein Grund, warum es fototechnisch etwas stiller hier wird (was mich betrifft) - aber ich lese ja immerhin noch sehr wachsam mit 
Und weil es gilt mit gutem Beispiel voran zu gehen - gibt es trotzdem davon Fotos im Bilder- Fred!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (28. April 2011)

Dachtest du der kleine Vierbeiner ist dein Tacho ?


----------



## Friecke (28. April 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Dachtest du der kleine Vierbeiner ist dein Tacho ?


 
Ich hoffe für den kleinen Kerl, dass er noch alle 6 Beine hat


----------



## Friendsofmine (28. April 2011)

Sorry - auf dem Eiphone nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Donnersberger Fat Biker (29. April 2011)

Meins 




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/878577


----------



## blutbuche (29. April 2011)

ui , gefällt !!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. April 2011)

schlerzer schrieb:


> Meins


  Ein Schimmel! Und so ein schöner Einer! Gute Fahrt! 




Es war einmal...
ein Forum irgendwo in den Weiten des www - darin fanden sich zahlreiche Fotos und Beiträge begeisterter Cubisten aus allen Gegenden des Würfelreiches....die Zeiten waren unterhaltsam, lehrreich, spannend und Bunt.  Da trug es sich nach Ostern 2011 zu, dass die Anzahl der Beiträge & die Fotos nach zu lassen schienen.  
Dazu kam noch der tragische Umstand - das einer der treuesten Reiter seit einer kurzen Abmeldung nicht mehr im Reich gesehen wurde.
So kam es, dass ein kleiner Haufen der Mutigsten unter den Cubisten sich aufmachte weitere Fotos zu schießen und einzustellen. Doch dies war nur der leichtetste Teil der Aufgabe....die Fotos waren schnell besorgt - fortan aber "reiten" sie (der Suche nach dem "Heiligen Gral" gleichkommend) unermüdlich durch das Würfelreich - um Einen der Ihren zu finden ...... Würfler Beuze, der u.a. früher mit seinen einfachen Geschichten vom Brötchenholen das bikerbegeisterte Volk unterhielt. 
So reite nun unentwegt kleiner, mutiger Haufen....und mache Fotos von allen Ecken & Enden des Reiches auf das der "Würfler Beuze" gefunden werde....
Unendlich scheint der Weg durch das Würfelreich ..
... alles in Grün, der Farbe der Hoffnung 



Doch plötzlich nach dieser alten Eisenbahnbrücke war alles.....



...ganz goldfarben - wie wenn es sagen wollte, 
die Goldene Zeit kehrt nach einem grünen Band 
der Hoffnung zurück....



Selbst die "Bullen"  konnten im Vermisstenfall Beuze nicht helfen..



Also bleibt nur weiter das Würfelreich auf eigene Faust 
zu durchstreifen....und die Hoffnung niemals aufzugeben...




Ich hoffe Ihr helft mir ein wenig - und zählt Euch zum o. g. kleinen Haufen!!! der unentwegt Suchenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (29. April 2011)

*Bin Heute Morgen auch noch unterwegs gewesen, bevor das Gewitter kam.*


----------



## helipilot (29. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,


meiner einer hat sich die letzten Wochen hier im Forum die Wartezeit auf sein Bike "vertrieben".
Da ich nun endlich ein Bike, wenn auch nur ein "Leihbike", erhalten  habe, hier auch mal ein paar Bilder von dem Bike. Nach dem ich mir ja  lange genug eure Bilder betrachtet habe stehe ich nun ja sozusagen in der Pflicht.
Vorher aber noch die "kurze" Geschichte zum Kauf/der Lieferzeit eines Würfels:
Auf Empfehlung, in einem kleinen Laden hier in der Nähe (Aschaffenburg), mitte Januar  bestellt. Mit der Zusage des 01.03 als Liefertermin, tja da wir nun  schon fast den 01.05 haben ich nach der zigten Nachfrage immer wieder  nur vertrösted wurde habe ich zumindest mal dieses Leihbike bekommen:


----------



## wuerfelfreund (29. April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen! War heute auch wieder mal unterwegs bei diesem schönen Wetter! Eine kleine gemütliche Runde von 40 km. Schönen Gruß an alle!!!


----------



## kubitix (29. April 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Dazu kam noch der tragische Umstand - das einer der treuesten Reiter seit einer kurzen Abmeldung nicht mehr im Reich gesehen wurde.


Ich hab deinen Beitrag zum zitieren mal ein bizzl umgebaut

OK, vielleicht hilft´s Beuze, Beuze, Beuze, *Beuze,* 

ich fahr schon seit Tagen so durch den Ourrewald, hier ist er nicht!



spurhalter schrieb:


> So kam es, dass ein kleiner Haufen der Mutigsten unter den Cubisten sich aufmachte weitere Fotos zu schießen und einzustellen.



Aufgemacht hab ich mich auch, Foto´s geschossen hab ich nicht, die Routen die ich im Moment so mache kennt ihr ja bereits.



spurhalter schrieb:


> Es war einmal...
> ein Forum irgendwo in den Weiten des www - darin fanden sich zahlreiche  Fotos und Beiträge begeisterter Cubisten aus allen Gegenden des  Würfelreiches....die Zeiten waren unterhaltsam, lehrreich, spannend und  Bunt.
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, Ok wen´s hilft, mal meine heutige Route aus dem Archiv,

los ging´s wie immer zuhause, allerdings alleine,




den ersten Teil auf der Hausrunde




ging´s weiter nach




und




um dann über den




nach




und anschließend hierhin



zu fahren.

Dort angekommen meinte Wildweibchen sie hätte ihren Würfel heute auch noch nicht bewegt und ausserdem wolle sie ihn mal zeigen, wir müssten also nochmal los.




Ich hab dann noch zwei aktuelle von heute, zum Beweis das ich wirklich in jedem Winkel nach "Beuze" gesucht habe.








bei der ganzen Sucherei heute, kommt ein bizzl was zusammen


----------



## mi2 (29. April 2011)

hatte heute eine himmliche eingebung und bin  ne kleine tour gefahren.


----------



## cytrax (29. April 2011)

WOW HAMMER PIC


----------



## blutbuche (30. April 2011)

ja , echt schönes foto !!!
ja , der beuze - is schon seltsam - er ist ja mitl. schon wochen lang weg ....ob man sich ernsthaft gedanken machen sollte ...???
schönes , sonniges we allen cubisten


----------



## Ostwandlager (30. April 2011)

*Beuze ist bestimmt immer noch im einsatz...




*


----------



## kubitix (30. April 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *Beuze ist bestimmt immer noch im einsatz...*



naja dann hängt er aber nur rum


----------



## chrisfc (30. April 2011)

Hi @ all, so nachdem ich 20 Jahre auf meinem Herkules gefahren bin in letzter Zeit weniger habe ich mir zum einstieg ein Cube Analog geholt und stelle es hiermit mal vor  ist das 2011er.. 
Weitere Bilder folgen wenn ich on Tour bin..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid89 (30. April 2011)

Dann herzlich willkommen hier im Forum und viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike


----------



## idworker (30. April 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> naja dann hängt er aber nur rum



In der Tat, das stimmt mich schon nachdenklich wo Beuze jetzt wohl steckt......

@Bärbel, weißt Du was Näheres, über Beuze?


----------



## mtbjanik (30. April 2011)

Ich war heute auch mit mtblukas und seinem neuen Ams unterwegs, wie findet ihr das Ams?. 43 km und 400HM. erst nach Bad Mergentheim auf den Trillberg. Dort gibt es sehr viel Trails, auch technische  Demnächst machen wir aus Videos von den Trails.

Hier ein paar Bilder.


























Nach den Trails noch zum McDonald's.










Trinken nachfüllen in der Rewe.






Da haben wir überlegt ob wir diese Bikes nehmen:






Allein schon wegen der hammer Kettenschaltung  


Vor der Heimfahrt noch Bilder im Stadtpark von Bad Mergentheim.






Das neue rote  

















Der Park. Wo sind die Bike's ? . Im Wasser? Neee sicher nicht.






Bis dann, dann.


----------



## MilkyWayne (30. April 2011)

soso ihr kommt also ganz aus der nähe.... wart ihr schonmal am m-weg in der nähe von würzburg? auch die fränkische ist hier ganz in der nähe


... ich muss immernoch auf die versicherung warten :-/ das warten fällt von tag zu tag schwerer


----------



## buschhase (30. April 2011)

Also zum Abschluss einer Tour gibt es doch wohl schönere Plätze als ein Burgertempel.


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (30. April 2011)

Highspeed Waldwege

aber die Bikes mit Hörnchen sehen schon komisch aus


----------



## mtblukas (30. April 2011)

SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> Highspeed Waldwege
> 
> aber die Bikes mit Hörnchen sehen schon komisch aus



Fühlst dich jetzt? Lass uns doch unsere Bikes so aufbauen wie wir wollen.


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (30. April 2011)

mach ich doch, ich sag nur das ich es komisch finde, jeder so wie er will


----------



## MilkyWayne (30. April 2011)

ich bin auch ein ohne hörner fahrer, aber ich denke das liegt im fahrstil eines jeden 

hmm das neue trek hat wohl nen 660er lenker.. meint ihr das ist zuviel? habe ihn jetzt mal auf 640 kürzen lassen bis zur abholung... mal schaun wies sich dann fährt

damits nicht zuuu sehr offtopic wird gibts mal noch ein altes bild von meinem (naja ok jetzt leider irgendwessen) ams, ich hoffe es ist nicht das bild was ich vor ein paar seiten schon gepostet habe






und hier nochmal das was mich wohl immer an meinen würfel erinnern wird:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (30. April 2011)

ich hätte es mal probiert wie es sich damit fährt, wenns nich klappt dann gekürzt


----------



## kubitix (30. April 2011)

mtbjanik schrieb:


>



schöne Bikes und prima Bilder die ihr beiden präsentiert.



mtbjanik schrieb:


> Da haben wir überlegt ob wir diese Bikes nehmen:
> 
> 
> 
> Allein schon wegen der hammer Kettenschaltung



nicht Lästern, das Bike ist schon gerollt, da hat an euch beide noch keiner gedacht.

Ich schätze mal so 1987/88, könnte sogar ein Reynolds Frameset sein.


----------



## Dom23 (30. April 2011)

Endlich isses da... Ich konnte mich schon nach der Probefahrt kaum trennen


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (30. April 2011)

coole Farbkombi


----------



## mtblukas (30. April 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> schöne Bikes und prima Bilder die ihr beiden präsentiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In der Tat, ich finde aber die Lackierung Hammer, die von der Gabel zu dem Vorbau übergeht. Das ist der Hammer, der Hammer schlecht Hin.


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. April 2011)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> ich bin auch ein ohne hörner fahrer, aber ich denke das liegt im fahrstil eines jeden
> 
> hmm das neue trek hat wohl nen 660er lenker.. meint ihr das ist zuviel? habe ihn jetzt mal auf 640 kürzen lassen bis zur abholung... mal schaun wies sich dann fährt
> 
> d



er wird nicht zu breit sein...ich bitt dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (30. April 2011)

...hihi - ich fahr´an meinem ams auch hörnchen ...duckundweg ...


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (30. April 2011)

unsere Tour steht auch noch aus 

so genug gespamt, hier mal meins mit Gesellschaft


----------



## sepalot (30. April 2011)

Am Donnerstag war ein wenig mehr Ausdauertrainig, als Trailen angesagt . Radwege auf alten Bahnstrecken von Helmbrechts aus über Naila bis nach Schwarzenbach am Wald, zu Füßen des Döbraberges.

An der alten Bahnstecke zwischen Naila und Schwarzenbach, Nähe Schottenhammer, ein alter gefluteter Steinbruch. Kurze Pause war hier, deshalb ein paar Bilder. Leider ohne Bilder: Der Radweg/ alte Bahnstrecke schlängelt sich schön am Berg entlang, mit toller Weitsicht über den Frankenwald, Felsdurchbrüche, Dämme mit Blick hinunter in die tiefe "Wildnis" des Frankenwaldes .






 Da, wenn man nicht aufpasst, endet der Weg gleich im Wasser .












Das letzte Drittel. Hier blicken wir vom Fuße des Döbraberges über den Frankenwald.



















​


----------



## dusi__ (30. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...hihi - ich fahr´an meinem ams auch hörnchen ...duckundweg ...



naja du sitzt ja auch im dreck obwohl daneben ne bank ist   

schöne bilder von euch allen


----------



## sepalot (30. April 2011)

gestern gab es ja auch noch CUBE-Zuwachs 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8263061&postcount=1171


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. April 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> naja du sitzt ja auch im dreck obwohl daneben ne bank ist...


 Das hast Du immer noch nicht verstanden.. Nennt sich "Joghurt" oder " Yodi" oder so - und gibt totale Entspannung. Man muss nicht überlegen, ob die Bank frisch gestrichen ist, ob diese zu zerbrechen droht, ob soeben ein Geront eintrifft - der den Platz angeboten bekommen will - alles viel zu viel Stress. 
Und nebenbei - sind es Dehnübungen.... 
Und Hörnchen oder nicht Hörnchen.....das ist hier nicht die Frage!


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (30. April 2011)

schickes Hanzz


----------



## OIRAM (30. April 2011)

*@ sepalot

Na endlich, hast ja lang drauf gewartet... sieht echt Hammer aus, Dein neues Hanzz...

Auch sonst wieder schöne Bilder von Euch allen...

mtblukas... Dein Bike ist echt schön geworden... 

mtbjanik und mtblukas... nicht ärgern lassen, von Leuten die sich Burgertempel-mampf nicht erlauben wollen (warum auch immer)...
ich muß mir das auch alle paar Monate mal geben...

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## mtblukas (30. April 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> mtblukas... Dein Bike ist echt schön geworden...



Vielen Dank...finde ich auch


----------



## OIRAM (30. April 2011)

*Hab mir nen neuen gegönnt, der mir ab jetzt immer am A.... hängt. 

Ne 1. kleine Einsitzrunde gedreht...





ja, mit dem hier...





noch mal komplett...





weil... 





war auf anhieb, passend... 





da geht echt die Sonne auf, oder eben unter... 





bei dem Anblick...





achso, noch was zum Thema "Sonne"...





demnächst dann auch mal im dunkeln...





hier noch mal mit Erleuchtung...





Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (30. April 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> gestern gab es ja auch noch CUBE-Zuwachs
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8263061&postcount=1171



Sehr geil - Glückwunsch dazu! Dann freue ich mich ab jetzt noch mehr auf deine Bilderserien mit einem Hanzz!


----------



## sepalot (30. April 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Sehr geil - Glückwunsch dazu! Dann freue ich mich ab jetzt noch mehr auf deine Bilderserien mit einem Hanzz!


 
ja, werde versuchen auch mit dem Hanzz Bilder her zu bekommen - ist zwar etwas schwieriger im Gravety-Bereich  - aber da muss man die Cam mal jemandem in die Hand drücken  - ok und die ein oder andere "Freeride-Tour" wird es ja auch geben.


----------



## Sirrah73 (30. April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

@Sepalot: Glückwunsch zum Hanzz ... lass es ordentlich krachen .
@Oiram: Schöne Bilder. Sitzt der Allerwerteste jetzt weich gebettet .

Wir sind heute mal zum Trailsurfen vom Kastell Alteburg zum Feldberg gefahren. 

Und wer wäre uns da beinahe ins Bike gesprungen ??? Beuze ??? Leider nicht ... dafür aber Spidermann 




Wir konnten gerade noch so ausweichen.

Näher am Feldberg ankommend wurden die Wege dann doch immer Steiler.




Wartet aber mit netten Sachen auf (muss man sich mal für die nächste Tour merken).




Hessisch Alpine Aussichten .




Der Feldberg ist erklommen ...




 ... aberein Gewitter kommt auch zielsicher auf uns zu. Die Mütter retten schon ihre Kinder, die Buden schließen, allgemeine Panik macht sich breit. Was tun ? Erstmal nen Kakao trinken und dann in Ruhe die Protektoren umschnallen ...




... und dann das Weite suchen .




Coole Trails runterblasen .












Oben am Feldberg sind die Trails noch etwas technischer, weiter unten dafür flowiger.












Mit Warp10 die Trails runter .




Die 30km bei 900 hm haben sich gelohnt, bzw. wurden mit 9km feinstem Singletrail belohnt.





Viele Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## acid89 (1. Mai 2011)

Auch ich habe wieder ein paar Bilder von meiner gestrigen Tour für euch  





























Gruß acid89


----------



## Trialbiker82 (1. Mai 2011)

@*SIRRAH73*#

Deine/eure Tourenberichte les ich echt am liebsten. Sehr schöne Bilder und gut geschriebene, witzige Kommentare. 
Ist einfach super das ihr beide den MTB Sport als gemeinsames Hobby ausübt und damit zusammen Spaß habt


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (1. Mai 2011)

schöne Bilder @Sirrah73

sieht nach ner schönen Strecke aus, sollte ich vll auch mal lang fahren, mal die andere Seite des Taunus sehen


----------



## OIRAM (1. Mai 2011)

*@ Sirrah73

Ja, bei dem neuen "Hocker", fließt das Blut weiter und nichts schäft mehr ein.
Ich hoffe das bleibt auch dauerhaft so.

Schöne Action Bilder macht Ihr in letzter Zeit... 
Gefällt gut, das Ihr immer als Team unterwegs die Trails rockt.
Weiter so... 

Hab heut morgen einen gaaaaanz seltenen Baum entdeckt... 





Schönen Gruss, Mario

*


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (1. Mai 2011)

nen Schuhbaum

vll sind ja paar MTB Schuhe dabei


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (1. Mai 2011)

@Sepalot
Sieht einfach nur geil aus dein Hanzz  Mach bitte ganz viele Bilder. Man sieht das gute Stück so selten in freier Wildbahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. Mai 2011)

@ sirrah73 = Was soll man da selbst noch sagen - ist schon alles Gesagt worden.  Und Acid89 hat uns auch mal wieder erfreut...



Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Beuze ??? Leider nicht ...


 Na dann müssen wir wohl noch etwas weiter suchen....

Da sich Beuze ja gerüchtehalber evtl. auch im Kampfeinsatz befinden könnte - war ich Vormittags noch schnell auf der Suche nach geeignetem Befreiungsgerät. 
In Kienitz bin ich wohl vorerst fündig geworden.



Bei den Spritpreisen hab ich das Gerät dann doch erst einmal wieder stehen lassen - mir eine "militärgrüne" Jacke angezogen...und den Schwarzen ausgeritten...



Aber Beuze war wieder nicht zu finden - da unten war er auch nicht! 




Was blieb war der Spaß an der Tour und ein gutes Gefühl am Abend. Auch schon was.


----------



## kubitix (1. Mai 2011)

@Jörg und Tina,

super Bilder, ihr tut jetzt aber nicht heimlisch für den Marathon trainieren.

@spuri,

die Spritpreise sind das eine, aber die Lackierung geht gar nicht, der sieht ja aus als wäre er mit der flauschi-Rolle gewalzt.
Btw ist bei euch noch Winter? liegt doch gar kein Schnee mehr.

Aber recht hast du, im Ourrewold waren es heute Morgen auch "nur" gepflegte 10°C. Zeit für Armlinge




Auch diesem Reptil war es wohl noch etwas zu frisch und so konnte ich es in Ruhe fotografieren
während es versuchte durch ein Sonnenbad auf "Betriebstemperatur" zu kommen.


----------



## Bocacanosa (1. Mai 2011)

Da ist man mal ein paar Tage im Urlaub (ohne Bike)(JA, das geht), da kommt man kaum nach mit Bilder schauen!

DANKE hierfür!!! Ihr wart echt fleißig!


Wollte euch nur mal schnell ein paar Stellen meiner Hausrunde zeigen (vielleicht kennt ja jemand die Stellen):





Mit dem Acid und dessen schmalen Lenker hab ich hier durch gepasst...
Jetzt ist tragen angesagt.









Das schier endlose Wadrilltal:









Saar-Hunsrück-Steig:









Leider sieht man auf den beiden Bildern nicht, wie steil es dort ist:









Für Spuri:






Die "etwas abgeänderte Rundfahrt":
http://runkeeper.com/user/RonnyF/activity/33806174 



P.S. Beuze konnte ich hier nirgends ausmachen...


----------



## bjoern1082 (1. Mai 2011)

und hier ist meins.
heute eine kleine tour gemacht.
essen - oberhausen - duisburg und zurück (50km genau)


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

danke das euch unsere Bilder und kleinen Anektoden so gut gefallen, bei dem vielen Lob wird man ja ganz rot.  

Heute hat uns die Tour von Eschenhahn über die Platte zum Schläferskopf geführtr mit anschließender Abfahrt nach Wiesbaden. Naja, was da runter ging mussten wir dann auch wieder hoch kurbeln 33km / 850 hm war die Ausbeute.

Aber von vorne ... auf dem Weg zum Schläferskopf. Bilder von der Platte kennt ihr ja zu genüge.




Bei so einem schönem Tag kann man schon breit grinsen.




Zur Eisernen Hand gings rasant runter ... meine Maus mal wieder ... immer den Fuß am Gaspedal 



Schwer dran zu bleiben ... 




... auf dem schönen flowigen Trail zum Schläferskopf.




Angekommen.




Von hier gehen ein paar schöne Trails Richtung Wiesbaden ab. Also, nochmal geschwind geschaut, ob der Helm gescheit sitzt.












Der erste Teil ist geschafft. Ein paar km Trail kommen noch .




Da geht der kleine Trail weiter, runter Richtung Wiesbaden.




Schon flowig, mit ein paar Steinen durchsetzt macht der echt Laune runter zufahren.












Ein bisschen dann dem Wege gefolgt, trifft man irgendwann auf einen echt coolen Downhillkurs (mit Anliegern, Kickern etc...). Uns ist bekannt, dass der nicht wirklich mit Erlaubnis gebaut wurde. So, werden diesen auch stillschweigend genießen.




Nach dem uns dieser Parkour ausgespuckt hatte, ging es auf bekannten Trails weiter. Aber dann, auweia  Finger putt gegangen, auauauaauuuuuaaaaaaaa . Was tun  ... Knipser raus und Finger ab  ... nein, Splitter rausziehen und ein Pflaster hatte dann auch geholfen. (der Splitter war aber riesig, mindestens 5m lang, oder so )





Weiter im Programm trotz der Schmerzen  Tiefe Mulden runterstürzend ...




... und nach langen steilen Abfahrten ...




vorbei am Schläferskopfstollen ...




... haben wir die Fasanerie erreicht. Zur Info: http://www.wiesbaden.de/leben-in-wiesbaden/freizeit/natur-erleben/tierpark/fasanerie.php




Der tiefste Punkt der Tour. Jetzt hieß es 300 hm raufkurbeln ... naja ... das erspar ich euch mal. An der Platte kam dann der Riesenhunger. Bockwurst, Rindswurst und Almdudler musste her. Mahlzeit .




Rund um Eschenhahn ist moment alles Gelb (hier mit Blick auf die Hohe Wurzel und Schläferskopf).




Eschenhahn  .




So, schon wieder geht ein schöner Biketag zu Ende. Ich hoffe ihr hattet alle ebenso viel Spaß. Die letzte Wiesenabfahrt vor zu Hause.




An alle: Vielen Dank auch für eure Bilder, Geschichten und Eindrücke. Unsere Liste der zu erfahrenen Bikereviere vergrößert sich dank euch in aller Regelmäßigkeit.

Viele Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## kubitix (1. Mai 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


>



hi Jörg,

sorry aber du weißt es sicher und Tina steht es in´s Gesicht geschrieben:

WIR Männer leiden nicht, wir sterben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (1. Mai 2011)

Wolkenkratzer schrieb:


> @Sepalot
> Sieht einfach nur geil aus dein Hanzz  Mach bitte ganz viele Bilder. Man sieht das gute Stück so selten in freier Wildbahn.


 
Na dann, dann bist du "schuld" , dass ich die ganzen vielen "ichhabeinneuesradfreubilder"  von heute noch mit poste. Leider war die Fahrerrei heute wieder zu schön, um an zu halten und Bilder zu machen . Naja mal sehen, wird auch noch irgendwan mal passen.

Heute war ein guter Tag, dem Radsport nach zu gehen. Heute dem gepflegten Bergab-Radsport. Der Tag ist doch perfekt 



.




​ 
Gelb blühen die Felder mit Löwenzahn.




​ 
Praktisch. Der "Shuddla" war heute wieder am Start 



. So hat man eine längere Abfahrt und nicht das ätzende wieder rauf schieben 



. 




​ 
Das Hanzz ist bereit für eine weitere Abfahrt 



.




​ 
Man kommt unten an der Saale an und kann in "entspannter Atmosphäre" kurz verschnaufen.




​ 
Bereit, aber bloß keine Hektik 




​ 
Es blüht aber auch schon der Raps schön gelb - ein "Honig"duft liegt in der Luft.




​ 




​ 
Ein gewillter Blick 



 ins Fichtelgebirge zu Schneeberg und Ochsenkopf.




​ 
Die Bremse noch mal zu wählen war gut - bremst einfach gut und schaut soooooooo geil aus 



.




​ 
The Hanzz chillt in the sun 



.




​ 
Gute Wahl. Hoffentlich zeichnet die Blackbox nicht den ganzen "Schmarrn" auf .




​ 
Sorgt für gute 180 mm Federweg am Forderrad.




​ 
190 mm Federweg am Heck. Sorgt für ordentlich Reserve am  Hinterbau.​ 




​ 
Der Race Face Lenker strahlt trotzdem blauer als der Himmel 



.




​ 









​ 






²




​ 




​ 
Da blicken wir beide über Hof ...




​ 
...  zum Großen Kornberg im Fichtelgebirge.




​ 
Ja, da werden noch hoffentlich viele schöne Tage folgen 



.




​


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. Mai 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> WIR Männer leiden nicht, wir sterben.



Absolut 

@Sepalot: Geile Bilder, geiles Bike ... ich wünsche Dir ganz riesig doll Spaß damit. Lass es immer und überall ordentlich krachen auf den Trails .


----------



## blutbuche (1. Mai 2011)

tolles hanzz !!


----------



## cytrax (2. Mai 2011)

Boa das Hanzz is soooooo geil  geniale Bilder und VIEEEL Spaß mit dem Bike


----------



## fatz (2. Mai 2011)

@sepa:
du willst ned zufaellig einen anderen lenker draufmachen? ich wollt mir genau den kaufen, aber
raceface liefert grad nix, weil pleite.


----------



## cytrax (2. Mai 2011)

Bin auch auf der suche nach genau dem selben  
aber bisher leider nix gefunden


----------



## sepalot (2. Mai 2011)

Ne ne, lasst mal, den behalt ich selber  . Den hab ich mir extra dafür verzweifelt bestellt und bei CRC noch gefunden  . Jetzt gibt es ihn auch da nicht mehr  . Und wenn, als Race Face Fan zieh ich den Lenker noch lange rum  .


----------



## MaldeamStart (2. Mai 2011)

Mahlzeit!

Neben Sepalot und Sirrah und den anderen hochwertigen Sportgerätpostern trau ich mich gar nicht, mein allzu ordinäres Hardtail hier reinzubasteln.

Für mich ist es mein erstes Fahrrad für die Pisten ohne Asphalt, als Student war das Budget knapp. Dennoch macht es einen Riesenspaß und ist als Einstieg und für zarte 800 Flocken aus der Börse wunderbar!  










Vielen Dank fürs Ansehen 

Herzliche Grüße,
MaldeamStart


----------



## zarea (2. Mai 2011)

MaldeamStart schrieb:


> ...mein allzu ordinäres Hardtail...


Das Hanzz ist auch nur ein Fahrrad.


----------



## Gummischwain (2. Mai 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Das Hanzz ist auch nur ein Fahrrad.



Janz jenau! 

Aber dennoch: das Hanzz ist schon ne saugeile Kiste! 

@ Oiram: Dein Stereo gefällt! Die neue Schaltung und die RF-Turbine Kurbel machen sich richtig gut! 

Ohoh... Bilder....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (2. Mai 2011)

MaldeamStart schrieb:


> Neben Sepalot und Sirrah und den anderen hochwertigen Sportgerätpostern trau ich mich gar nicht, mein allzu ordinäres Hardtail hier reinzubasteln.


 Was ??? Die Bilder sind doch super und mit Sicherheit ist das auch kein ordinäres Hardtail. Freue mich schon auf weitere Bilderposts von Dir und aus Deiner Gegend .



MaldeamStart schrieb:


> Für mich ist es mein erstes Fahrrad für die Pisten ohne Asphalt, als Student war das Budget knapp. Dennoch macht es einen Riesenspaß und ist als Einstieg und für zarte 800 Flocken aus der Börse wunderbar!


 800 Flocken sind für die wenigsten kein Pappenstiel ... und das wichtigste ist, dass es einen Riesenspaß macht. Ergo, alles richtig gemacht .




MaldeamStart schrieb:


> Vielen Dank fürs Ansehen



Immer wieder gerne .

Gruß z.Z. aus Hamburg


----------



## mzaskar (2. Mai 2011)

stimmt die Bremse ist hübsch  mittlerweile auch mit schwarzen adaptern


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. Mai 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> @spuri, Btw ist bei euch noch Winter? liegt doch gar kein Schnee mehr...


  Naja - heute früh und die Nächte über ist "Winter", teilweise Frost.  Aber den Tag war es hauptsächlich der Wind - und die Jacke da ist so eine, die man durchaus mit ca. 5 Briefmarken im Gewicht aufwiegen kann. 


Bocacanosa schrieb:


> ....Für Spuri...


  Meine Freunde  für´s anhalten und ablichten. 


MaldeamStart schrieb:


> Mahlzeit! Neben Sepalot und Sirrah und den anderen hochwertigen Sportgerätpostern trau ich mich gar nicht, mein allzu ordinäres Hardtail hier reinzubasteln. Vielen Dank fürs Ansehen


  So ein Quatsch....so ein schönes Bike. 
Und davon mal ab - sind wir hier nicht bei Schöner, Größer, Reicher ..... sondern im Cube- Thread! Und was hat´s - nen Cube....in herrlicher Lackierung....nur mehr davon.


----------



## blutbuche (2. Mai 2011)

@malde : ...ist doch  ein sehr schönes ht  !!!!!!!!


...von wegen race face : ..hat ev. noch jemand einen schwarz-grünen rf respond in 60 rumliegen ???? öhmmm - könnte ja sein ... zufällig ....


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. Mai 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Und davon mal ab - sind wir hier nicht bei Schöner, Größer, Reicher ..... sondern im Cube- Thread! Und was hat´s - nen Cube....in herrlicher Lackierung....nur mehr davon.


So ist es ! 

Bin gerade von HH zurück gekommen mit einem schönen Schwenker entlang des Großen Feldberg in Richtung Wiesbaden vorbei an Eschenhahn  (konnte man aufgrund der Rapsfelder sehr sehr deutlich ausmachen), an der Platte vorbei, Schläferskopf (wo wir gestern waren), Hohe Wurzel, Schlangenbad bis nach Rüdesheim ... von da ist er dann Richtung FRAPort eingeschwenkt ... immer wieder toll sein komplettes Fahrrevier von "oben" zu sehen.


----------



## Cortina (2. Mai 2011)

*So heute endlich mal wieder biken nachdem ich die letzten Tage ja kaum Bikes gesehen hatte 

Huch da steht ein ja Cube im Wald





War anfänglich ne gemütliche Tour mit immer schlechter werdendem Wetter 





Bis zum dem Wolkenbruch den wir besser abgewartet haben...hey Jan84 lass uns ne Runde zusammen fliegen





Von den Trails gibts keine Fotos denn die waren nass und extrem rutschig also blieb die Kamera im Rucksack

Unten angekommen war Wetter natürlich wieder besser 





Tagesbilanz 42km 600hm bergauf und 1550 bergab 

Grüße
Guido*


----------



## sepalot (2. Mai 2011)

eben, gibt kein teurer, größer, ....  nur vielleicht dem einsatzbereich angepasst 

und das hanzz ist tatsächlich auch nur ein fahrrad mit räder, lenker, sattel, ... 

also immer schön bilder von cube-rädern posten 

hab auch im oktober 2008 mit "nur" einem hardtail nach jahren wieder (oder erst so richtig) zum mountainbikesport gefunden  ... und es war kein cube  ... und billiger wars auch ... also ist das doch ein topp hardtail 

ein Bild muss bei den ganzen Reden doch sein


----------



## kubitix (2. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Guido, bist DU geliftet?*


----------



## barbarissima (2. Mai 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> ...
> und das hanzz ist tatsächlich auch nur ein fahrrad mit räder, lenker, sattel, ...
> ...


 
Aber ein besonders  Fahrrad mit besonders  Lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. Mai 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> eben, gibt kein teurer, größer, ...


 Oh doch! Das gibt es....
Aber nehmt es nicht so genau - war kein "Seitenhieb" auf Frizz, Hanzz, Stereo und / oder Co. 
War lediglich die Kernaussage, die besagt: "Zeigt her Eure Cubes!" Egal ob HT, CC, DH ...... Hauptsache MTB. 
Ist ja auch so angekommen..... 

BTW - schöne Pics cortina...


----------



## Cortina (2. Mai 2011)

Puhhh da ist man drei Tage wech und schon muss man sich durch einen Haufen neuer Fotos wühlen, bin immer noch am "nachlesen" 

@kubitix nach heute fühle ich mich zumindest so 

@MaldeamStart Bitte keine Entschuldigungen von wegen mein Bike ist nich so toll wie Eures oder Sorry für das Handyfoto oder oder oder...
Du hast ein schönes Bike, es ist ein Cube also HER MIT DEN FOTOS 

@mzaskar Die Bremsscheibe könnt ich mir mal auf unseren Rasentrimmer montieren 
Schraub ich Dir ab wenn ich Dir die Sticker umdreh 

@Spuri Danke Dir, die Runde tat richtig gut heute 

@sepalot wie ich Dich um das HANZZ beneide 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## m.rr (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
hier mal ganz unvermittelt zwei kleine Bilder zu Beweis, dass es mich auch noch gibt .
Am Karfreitag war ich mal wieder mit dem Cube im Taunus unterwegs, schön war's .
(Dank an @wolflack, für die Bilder)


auf'm Altkönig, mit Blick zum Feldberg




ein Teil des berühmten Viktoriatempel-Trails




Herzliche Grüße 
Michael


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (2. Mai 2011)

auffm Altkönig sind wir auch öfters mal, dann schln das Steinfeld runter, is ne coole Strecke


----------



## mzaskar (2. Mai 2011)

Stelle mir gerade vor wie Paris Hilton mit dem Fixie ohne Bremsen durch LA schubbert


----------



## blutbuche (2. Mai 2011)

@cortina : ..und extra mit grüner jacke ... freu´ich mich jedesmal drüber !! (über deine auch , spuri !!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (3. Mai 2011)

Kati das wird schon zum Problem, jedesmal wenn ich die Jacke aus dem Rucksack zieh bekomm ich ein schlechtes Gewissen


----------



## fatz (3. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...bekomm ich ein schlechtes Gewissen


du bekommst ein *WAS??????*


----------



## Cortina (3. Mai 2011)

Das tut jetzt auch weh...aber...ja ich hab sowas


----------



## MaldeamStart (3. Mai 2011)

@alle Vielen Dank für die freundliche Begrüßung  Na dann will ich mal sehen, was das Umland Bremens so an Fotomöglichkeiten bietet. Hier kann man soweit schauen, dass man weiss, wer am nächsten Tag zum Kaffee kommt


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. Mai 2011)

MaldeamStart schrieb:


> ....was das Umland Bremens so an Fotomöglichkeiten bietet.....Hier kann man soweit schauen, dass man weiss, wer am nächsten Tag zum Kaffee kommt


  Ach was - gibt sicher genügend schöne Motive....ist doch 'ne herrliche Ecke da oben.  Wir sind hier auch Flachland - und theoretisch bin ich dennoch mittlerweile bei Album 13 (die anderen mussten aus Platzgründen gelöscht werden). Also nur Mut - ich freue mich schon..... 

@cortina - mach Dir nichts daraus....daran stirbt man nicht. 
Ich  kenne genug Leute, die mit ihrem schlechten Gewissen durchaus noch steinalt geworden sind. 
Kein Grund zur Sorge!


----------



## blutbuche (3. Mai 2011)

...


----------



## Groudon (3. Mai 2011)

Habe heute mal mein Bike





gewogen.

Bringt, so wie es dasteht (mit Pumpe, Pulsmesser, Tacho, Flaschenhalter) solide 10.21kg auf die Waage! Vorerst zufrieden. =) Aber die 9.9kg sind auch zu schaffen.*hihi*


----------



## Gummischwain (3. Mai 2011)

Groudon schrieb:


> Habe heute mal mein Bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das niedrige Gewicht ist ja ganz schön, aber wenn ich mir die Sattelstütze /den Laternenpfahl anschaue... 
Sicher, dass du de richtige Rahmengröße gewählt hast?


----------



## mtblukas (3. Mai 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Das niedrige Gewicht ist ja ganz schön, aber wenn ich mir die Sattelstütze /den Laternenpfahl anschaue...
> Sicher, dass du de richtige Rahmengröße gewählt hast?



Hab ich mich auch grad gefragt


----------



## Groudon (3. Mai 2011)

Das wirkt da nur so. 

Ich bin 1.86m groß und es ist ein 20"-Rahmen. Für mich passt das sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (3. Mai 2011)

Groudon schrieb:


> Das wirkt da nur so.
> 
> Ich bin 1.86m groß und es ist ein 20"-Rahmen. Für mich passt das sehr gut!



Du bist 1.86 und hast die Stütze so weit draußen???!!! 
Das Sattelrohr ist ja nicht viel länger als der Auszug der Stütze!

Also ich selber fahre ebenfalls das Reaction in 20" und bin 1.87, aber die Stütze ist bei mir in etwa halb so weit (oder 3/5) draußen.
Bestehst du nur aus Beinen?! 

Aber gut, wenn du damit so klar kommst.


----------



## Groudon (3. Mai 2011)

Ich hab eine Schrittlänge von 86cm, soweit ich weiß. Die Stütze hat noch gut 4cm, bevor sie das Maximum erreicht hat (410er Thomson).


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Mai 2011)

ich bin kleiner und hab so im verhältnis ne ähnliche sattel überhöhung beim 18ner. allerdings iser carbon und kommt allg. tiefer! UND n bissl kleiner is die überhöhung dennoch


----------



## Gummischwain (3. Mai 2011)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Schrittlänge von 86cm, soweit ich weiß. Die Stütze hat noch gut 4cm, bevor sie das Maximum erreicht hat (410er Thomson).



Sollte jetzt keine Kritik sein, hat mich nur gewundert! 
Schönes bike - auch mit Laternenpfahl!


----------



## Serrox (3. Mai 2011)

Nach 13 Jahren ohne Fahrrad habe ich mir jetzt eines zugelegt. Es ist natürlich nicht so ein Wahnsinns-Teil wie die, die ich hier schon gesehen habe, aber ich denke für mich als Anfänger ist es ein relativ guter Einstieg.

Aufgemotzt ist da noch nichts, da ich eh keine Ahnung habe, was man machen könnte/sollte an dem Fahrrad. Ich lese einfach fleissig im Forum in der Hoffnung hier einiges zu lernen.

Die Aufkleber an den Laufrädern habe ich am ersten Tag abgemacht, war mir zu unruhig.

Sorry für das schlechte Handybild (wieder was Negatives an Apple Produkten gefunden)

Cube Ltd Race 2011


----------



## bjoern1082 (3. Mai 2011)

wo bekomme ich diesen cube "schoner" ??


----------



## bibo0207 (3. Mai 2011)

bjoern1082 schrieb:


> wo bekomme ich diesen cube "schoner" ??


http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m41/k51/cube.html?od=&ft=1 hier


----------



## Serrox (3. Mai 2011)

bjoern1082 schrieb:


> wo bekomme ich diesen cube "schoner" ??



@bjoern1082: ich hab bei Amazon einfach nach Cube Kettenstrebenschutz
gesucht


----------



## Friendsofmine (3. Mai 2011)

Hey nix gegen Apfel Produkte. Muss am Benutzer liegen...... Amazing

Schöne 5 Kilo Pedale.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Serrox (3. Mai 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Hey nix gegen Apfel Produkte. Muss am Benutzer liegen...... Amazing
> 
> Schöne 5 Kilo Pedale.......



Diesem Kommentar sollte ich wohl entnehmen, dass man die Pedale tauschen sollte?


----------



## dusi__ (3. Mai 2011)

nicht wenn es dir nix ausmacht 1000kg mit dir zu führen während du eine 2000hm tour hinter dich bringst


----------



## Dom23 (3. Mai 2011)

bin grad auf der Suche nach neuen, leichten Pedalen, hab auch noch 300kg Pedale dran... 
wollt aber keine reinen Klickies.... es gibt doch diese doppelten, mit einer Seite Klick und die andere normal...
Welche sind da zu empfehlen?


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (3. Mai 2011)

mehr Gewicht= mehr Trainig


----------



## Dom23 (3. Mai 2011)

SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> mehr Gewicht= mehr Trainig




Training hab ich genug... 
wollt eigentlich n bissl abnehmen - am bike!


----------



## blutbuche (3. Mai 2011)

@spirit : was wiegt ´n dein frizz ???? greez , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (3. Mai 2011)

Dom23 schrieb:


> bin grad auf der Suche nach neuen, leichten Pedalen, hab auch noch 300kg Pedale dran...
> wollt aber keine reinen Klickies.... es gibt doch diese doppelten, mit einer Seite Klick und die andere normal...
> Welche sind da zu empfehlen?



Schau mal bei Wellgo. Leicht -sieht gut aus- und bezahlbar.

http://www.wellgo.com.tw/product.asp?category=mtb

Hab selber die M 151 dran- und die sind top.


----------



## Friendsofmine (3. Mai 2011)

Serrox schrieb:


> Diesem Kommentar sollte ich wohl entnehmen, dass man die Pedale tauschen sollte?




Muss nicht.........aber besser wäre es schon. Die Dinger kann man an das Baumarktbike dranlassen, aber nicht bei ne'm Cube.


----------



## Serrox (3. Mai 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Muss nicht.........aber besser wäre es schon. Die Dinger kann man an das Baumarktbike dranlassen, aber nicht bei ne'm Cube.



die hat Cube doch dran gebaut :-D

Aber ich versteh schon, hab mir jetzt die hier bestellt

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/XLC-Freeride-Pedal-PM-M09-silber-schwarz/dp/B002NN72EO/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=I13YB7XIG8HGKB&colid=2VYSW27LYHXJF"]XLC BMX/Freeride-Pedal PM-M09 Alu silber/schwarz: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (3. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @spirit : was wiegt ´n dein frizz ???? greez , k.




ka, is mir eigentlich ziemlich egal, es fährt, springt, fliegt und solang ist alles gut

ich geh von Standartgewicht aus


----------



## diko (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
da ich mich nun schon seit vielen Monaten an Euren Bildern und
 Beiträgen berausche, möchte ich auch mal einige Fotos zu diesem
 wirklich einzigartigem Thread beisteuern.













*Viele Grüsse Dietrich*


----------



## Cortina (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo Dietrich,

ein weiteres Stereo 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## barbarissima (3. Mai 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> @sepa:
> du willst ned zufaellig einen anderen lenker draufmachen? ich wollt mir genau den kaufen, aber
> raceface liefert grad nix, weil pleite.


 
Ist das ein Atlas FR? Geben tut es die schon noch  Aber teuer


----------



## sepalot (3. Mai 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ist das ein Atlas FR? Geben tut es die schon noch  Aber teuer


 
ja ist es  - 64 zu 98 ist schon ein unterschied


----------



## barbarissima (3. Mai 2011)

*@diko*
Sieht klasse aus dein Stereo


----------



## barbarissima (3. Mai 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> ja ist es  - 64 zu 98 ist schon ein unterschied


 
Ist schon happig  Aber eben auch blau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (3. Mai 2011)

So, wollte heute eine kurze runde drehen wurde aber dann doch etwas länger. Ich komm von dem AMS nicht mehr runter 

Bilanz: 35km, 550hm


Dann zeig ich auch mal ein paar Bilder


Da hinten in Weikersheim wohne ich und dort hatt auch die Tour angefangen.






Ab hier ging,s hoch.






Und da will ich noch hoch.






Habs geschaft 





Jetzt gibt dann erst mal keine Bilder mehr.


Erst wieder am Nassauer See






Es war doch etwas kalt zum baden. 





Dann ging's weiter wieder den Berg rauf, und natürlich wieder bergab..

Hier sah der Trail ja noch sehr fein aus..





Hier auch noch...





Doch dann wurde er so hässlich, dass ich keine Bilder mehr gemacht habe  

Vorbei an meiner Praktikums-firma.






Blick zur Burg Neuhaus.





Pause in Igersheim.






Dann ging es nochmals hoch zum Winterberg in Weikersheim.





Über Trails und einer Abfahrt nach Shäftersheim und von dort aus heim nach Weikersheim.





Trailsperrung- Nein Danke!!











Und extra noch für Spuri. 






Eine schöne gechillte Tour mit nicht so vielen Trails aber super Ausblicken.


----------



## Friendsofmine (3. Mai 2011)

Serrox schrieb:


> die hat Cube doch dran gebaut :-D
> 
> Aber ich versteh schon, hab mir jetzt die hier bestellt
> 
> XLC BMX/Freeride-Pedal PM-M09 Alu silber/schwarz: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



Die sollen gut sein.
 Und du wirst sehen das du gleich viel schneller bist, nicht nur gefühlt.


----------



## Friendsofmine (3. Mai 2011)

Stereos - sind immer gut.


----------



## blutbuche (3. Mai 2011)

lukas : schöne bilder - ihr habt nette trails !!!


----------



## mi2 (4. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Hallo Dietrich,
> 
> ein weiteres Stereo
> 
> ...



nicht nur ein weiteres,nein das beste stereo das 09 b&w .


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. Mai 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Dann zeig ich auch mal ein paar Bilder


 Gute Idee nach all dem Geschriebenen....wollte mich gerade im Auftrage Beuzes lautstark räuspern. 


mtblukas schrieb:


> ..Und extra noch für Spuri.


Du weißt, wie man mich wieder besänftigt.... Danke!


----------



## LittleBoomer (4. Mai 2011)

Serrox schrieb:


> die hat Cube doch dran gebaut :-D
> 
> Aber ich versteh schon, hab mir jetzt die hier bestellt
> 
> XLC BMX/Freeride-Pedal PM-M09 Alu silber/schwarz: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



Also schön sind sie nicht aber ich habe die Pedale auch dran gelassen. Ich bin einer der seltenen Körbchenfahrer und brauche Pedale wo ich selbige montieren kann. Die habe ich schon seit 25 Jahren und mich irgendwie dran gewöhnt. Was ich nun nicht verstehe: Die angebauten Pedale wiegen 356 Gramm das Paar. Warum kaufts Du welche die 396 Gramm wiegen ?

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Maschinchen....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## MilkyWayne (4. Mai 2011)

soo ich hätte mal ne kleine Frage an euch. Bald ists so weit und ich darf mein Trek entgegennehmen. jetzt brauchts natürlich noch eine Sache die ich am Ams sehnlichst vermisst habe... ne Variostütze. Welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen (mit remote), die auch noch optisch halbwegs zum rad passt? (hab mal ein beispielbild aus dem netz geholt, hab natürlich ne 3fach kurbel dran und keine kenda reifen, aber der Sattel ist weiß...)


----------



## Serrox (4. Mai 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Also schön sind sie nicht aber ich habe die Pedale auch dran gelassen. Ich bin einer der seltenen Körbchenfahrer und brauche Pedale wo ich selbige montieren kann. Die habe ich schon seit 25 Jahren und mich irgendwie dran gewöhnt. Was ich nun nicht verstehe: Die angebauten Pedale wiegen 356 Gramm das Paar. Warum kaufts Du welche die 396 Gramm wiegen ?
> 
> Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Maschinchen....
> 
> ...



Hallo Boomer,

ohne die original Pedale des Ltd Race bisher gewogen zu haben, glaube ich dass die etwas schwerer sind als 356 gramm das Paar. 

Die sind schon ziemlich massiv und obwohl das Bike erst 1 Woche alt ist, dreht sich das linke Pedal schon nicht mehr so toll. 

Daher kommen sie ab. 

Ich werde, wenn ich Zuhause bin nachträglich ein Bild anfügen. 
( will ja keinen Ärger im Bilderthread )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nimbus_leon (4. Mai 2011)

Weiß jemand, wann ein neues Stereo kommt? Also mit komplett neuem Rahmen etc.....


----------



## MilkyWayne (4. Mai 2011)

das weiß warscheinlich noch nicht einmal cube  es sei denn sie planen eins fürs nächste jahr


----------



## 18Hannover96 (4. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mein 1998 Cube Attention umgebaut.
Magura Hs33 white, XT Shifter, XT Umwerfer, XT Schaltwerk, KORE Vorbau von 1998, Ritchey Steuersatz, Syntace Griffe, Race Face Forged Kurbel in Rahmenfarbe, Truvativ Innenlager, Sram PG 990 Kasette roter Spider, Kettenblattschrauben rot, Endkappen rot, Mavic Crossmax Ceramic, Salsa Spanner Laufräder und Stütze, Flite Sattel rot, Tune Stütze, Michelin Reifen, Specalized Lenker in Rahmenfarbe, Rock Shox Duke Gabel 80mm,Sigma Tacho, Blackburn Lampenset, Gewicht 12,8kg ist ja schon alt die gute......achja Erstbesitzer un die Gute hat ca genug km aufm Buckel.

Die Drucke sind digital ausgeplottet und der Rahmen wurde von einer Fachwerkstatt in Chrysler Phantom nach alter Väter Sitte lackiert. Die Drucke sind selbstverständlich Unterlack.

Leider kann ich die Bilder nicht hochladen I dont know aber auf meinem Profil sind se drauf viel Spass hoffe auf Resonanz GUT wie SCHLECHT


----------



## 18Hannover96 (4. Mai 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Janz jenau!
> 
> Aber dennoch: das Hanzz ist schon ne saugeile Kiste!
> 
> ...


  Geiles Teil da freut sich der Trial..


----------



## Martina H. (4. Mai 2011)

> Leider kann ich die Bilder nicht hochladen I dont know



... ich helf' mal : 





Das Foto im Album anklicken - drunter steht BBCode anzeigen - Link hierrein kopieren - voilá


----------



## xerto (4. Mai 2011)

So gehts:

Das Bild aufrufen
Den link kopieren und einbinden

That's it


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (4. Mai 2011)

... na, fast gleichzeitig


----------



## xerto (4. Mai 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... na, fast gleichzeitig



Du warsr ne Sekunde schneller


----------



## 18Hannover96 (4. Mai 2011)

so und jetzt alle die geholfen haben ein mal umarmt und gedrückt


----------



## Gummischwain (4. Mai 2011)

18Hannover96 schrieb:


> Geiles Teil da freut sich der Trial..



Aber nicht nur der trail freut sich... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Danke! 
Hat auch ne Weile gedauert mit den Umbauten, bis ich es so hatte wie ich es wollte.


----------



## markus182 (4. Mai 2011)

Nach erfolgreichem Gabelwechsel auch mal wieder nen aktuelles Bild von meinem Rad:


----------



## Friendsofmine (4. Mai 2011)

Ist ne Reba U Turn -Cube Edition. Gutes Teil. î


----------



## markus182 (4. Mai 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Ist ne Reba U Turn -Cube Edition. Gutes Teil. î



Soweit ich weiÃ ist das ne normale Reba Team U-Turn von 2010


----------



## Gummischwain (4. Mai 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Ist ne Reba U Turn -Cube Edition. Gutes Teil. î



Ob die gut ist, sei mal dahin gestellt. Aber eine "Cube Edition" gibt/ist es nicht.


----------



## mtblukas (4. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> lukas : schöne bilder - ihr habt nette trails !!!



Freut mich wenn es gefällt 

@ Spuri: kein Ding


----------



## psycho_dmr (4. Mai 2011)

Mein neues:



 

 

Bestes Bike, das ich je gefahren bin (bisher - und teuerstes xD)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (4. Mai 2011)

mords geil , das beste von allen reactions


----------



## Dämon__ (4. Mai 2011)

schön, schön...das grün gefällt.


----------



## acid89 (4. Mai 2011)

Ich finde die Farbkombination auch erste Sahne


----------



## blutbuche (4. Mai 2011)

@psycho : ja , gefällt !!!!!


----------



## Just-in (4. Mai 2011)

Hey,


Das Reaction sieht wirklich Klasse aus!

Ich bin heute auch mal ein paar (Bach)Trails gefahren , war ganz schön.
Leider habe ich nur 2 Bilder aber ich denke mal das ich morgen nochmehr Bilder meines neuen Cube LTD Comp posten werde 






Erst durch den Bach, dann durch den Wald.





Wie gesagt morgen kommen noch mehr Bilder, auch mit besserer Qualität 

Viele Grüße,

Justin


----------



## kubitix (4. Mai 2011)

Alway´s look on the bride side of life,

gestern und heute zwei schöne Touren im ourrewold gedreht,

mit Blick auf die Burch Breuberg.




gib dem Nachwuchs eine Chance!




schöne Ecken gibt´s bei uns ja überall.




Statler und Waldorf




guck emol do




do hinne is de Feldberch




einen neuen Sattel hab ich auch und wie Guido schon meinte:
"I feel good"






Naja und heute war ich dann alleine unterwegs und wenn keiner auf mich uffpaßt mach ich depperte Sachen.

Da hab ich doch tatsächlich mit dem Hinterrad ein kleines Steinchen losgefahren





 und dann das




Ok Spaß beiseite, ich war am Meer.

Am Felsenmeer




über sieben Brücken..................




Also wie WildWeibchen und Guido schon feststellten:
"I feel good"




zu guter letzt, CapeCube,
mit der Würfeltstartrampe No.1




Life is Life
Stefan


----------



## Friendsofmine (4. Mai 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Ob die gut ist, sei mal dahin gestellt. Aber eine "Cube Edition" gibt/ist es nicht.



Doch. Haben weisse Gabelköpfe. Laut Händler......


----------



## blutbuche (4. Mai 2011)

@odenwälder  : super schöne bilder . der kleine weisse stier is am nettesten ....


----------



## Gummischwain (5. Mai 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Doch. Haben weisse Gabelköpfe. Laut Händler......



Ehm, nö! 

Was meinst du mit Gabelköpfe? 
Wenn du die Gabelkrone meinst... die ist (bei weißem Casting) immer weiß! 
Egal.


@ 18Hannover96: wasn das fürn LRS den du da fährst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djsplash (5. Mai 2011)

So, nachdem meine Umbauten nun auch erledigt sind stelle ich mein Cube auch mal rein.
Habe jetzt Eine komplette SLX Schaltgruppe, Avid Elixir 5 und neue Laufräder verbaut.
Bin soweit auch zufrieden. Nur die Gabel


----------



## Beorn (5. Mai 2011)

Was ist das für eine Gabel und wo ist liegt das Problem mit ihr?


----------



## Friendsofmine (5. Mai 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Ehm, nö!
> 
> Was meinst du mit Gabelköpfe?
> Wenn du die Gabelkrone meinst... die ist (bei weißem Casting) immer weiß!



Ja die Kronen. Eventuell hat der Händler nicht so den durchblick, und wollt mir mal was 'wichtiges' vom Pferd erzählen.


----------



## Friendsofmine (5. Mai 2011)

The White Bike.


----------



## djsplash (5. Mai 2011)

Die Gabel ist eine billige von Suntour. Wird aber erst ausgetauscht gegen was besseres wenn sie ihren Geist aufgibt.


----------



## Friendsofmine (5. Mai 2011)

Man kann da nachhelfen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Just-in (5. Mai 2011)

Das müsste doch eine Suntour XCM sein, oder?

Ein Freund fährt in seinem Attention. Die Gabel ist eigentlich garnicht so schlecht wenn man nichts besonderes im Wald vor hat. Wenn man sie wippt, ist sie allerdings sehr schnell runtergedrückt bis auf Anschlag. Man merkt sehr schnell das es keine Rock Shox ist... Probleme hat man mit ihr eigentlich garkeine.

Gruß
Justin


----------



## st-bike (5. Mai 2011)

Also so geht das ja nicht hier! Da ist man mal ein paar Tage offline und muss sich durch zig Seiten wühlen. Ihr könnt doch nicht alle so viel radln. Na gut ich war ja auch radln, daher hier meine 

Rache

Ich war unterwegs auf dem mit R diesem gekennzeichneten Wanderweg




Dem Brauch folgend haben wir erst einmal unseren Stein aus der Werra geholt




Auf netten Trails ging es los




links und rechts des Weges gab es immer wieder nette Aussichten, je höher wir kamen.




vorbei an der Rennsteiggrotte




auch wenn der Rennsteig entlang eines Forstweges ging, konnte man im Wald häufig den ein oder anderen Trail finden




Leider wurde das Wetter schlechterund wir mussten uns wärmer einpacken




Auf dem Großen Inselsberg angekommen habe ich schließlich meine kurze Hose noch mit ein paar Beinlingen ergänzt, da 4°C und Nebel für die Abfahrt doch etwas kalt waren. Weiter ging es bis zur Ebertswiese

Damit war Tag 1 absolviert 48km und 1650hm

Der nächste Tag begann:




genau frostig




wir querten bei Oberhof den Rennsteig- und Brandleitetunnel








Karten mit Streckenprofil gab es unterwegs immer wieder um sich für die nächsten 100000 Hügelchen mit den nächsten zig-Millionen Wurzeln zu motivieren.




Am höchsten Punkt der Tour angekommen konnte man auch bisschen trailen - ab sofort gehts bergab, zumindest tendenziell




und dann endlich auch die Mitte des Rennsteigs




Der Schnee war mittlerweile weg, aber die Tour nicht weniger anspruchsvoll. Hohlwege mit Steinen und Wurzeln, so machen Trails Spass









kurze Pause in Masserberg




Ups da war ich wohl zu schnell für die Kamera




und auf den letzten Hohlwegen zum Tagesziel nach Neuhaus





Bilanz des zweiten Tages 79,4km und 1540hm

Und wieder ab in den Wald




auf Wurzeltrails bergauf




eben dahin




und wieder bergab




hier gibt es nirgends Asphalt 




und auch hier nicht




und bei kleinen Sprüngen Höhenmeter erschummeln





In Blankenstein angekommen den Stein aus der Werra




dem Brauch nach 




in die Saale(Selbitz) werfen.
Bilanz des dritten Tages 59,5km und 880hm

Resultat: Die Form ist schon ganz gut und die richtugen Touren in den Alpen können kommen. Und die Weisheit: "Wurzeln verlieren irgendwann ihren Schrecken, man muss nur genügend davon überfahren."

Euch eine schöne Woche


----------



## CubeRace (5. Mai 2011)

So,
ich bin ja auch schon etwas länger ein "Würfeler" und da ich über Ostern meinen ersten Bike-Urlaub im Süd-Schwarzwald verbracht habe, und dort auch meiner Meinung nach recht schöne Bilder gemacht habe, wollte ich sie euch nicht vorenthalten.

Ein Bild im Tal:



Ein Freund von mir bei einer kleine Wartepause auf den zweiten Freund (nach ca. 10km Berghoch und 800hm) auf dem weg zum Berg "Schauinsland"



Klein Verschnaufpause auf ca. 1100m, noch ca. 200hm bis zum Gipfel (Schauinsland)




Und hier noch ein Paar schöne Landschaftsbilder, zum Bilder in Action machen bin ich leider nicht gekommen, aber der Urlaub war der Hammer alleine die Trails und die Downhill Passagen, der Hammer.





















Gruß
CubeRace


----------



## Deleted 174217 (5. Mai 2011)

Schön - so einige haben ja neben dem ganzen diskutieren doch noch nicht vergessen, dass hier vor Allem Fotos her gehören. Sehr schöne sind auch wieder dabei! Und Capt. Kubitix - nette Geschichte dazu. Ja so kann´s gehen. Bei uns ist der gefühlte Winter endlich wieder durch - hat immerhin 14° gehabt! 
Tendenz endlich wärmer werdend zum WE.  
Dennoch ging es vor der Schicht heute schon auf eine kleine Runde...
1 x "illegal" durchgefahren... und schon steht man im Grenzgebiet. Hier direkt an der Bahnstrecke Warschau-Berlin / Grenzbrücke.



Am Grenzpfahl sieht man es - gerade noch so in Deutschland..



Ehe mich die Bundespolizei als vermeintlich illegalen Fahrradschmugler festnehmen kann, mache ich mich lieber wieder auf ins schöne, sichere Hinterland...



Auch hier schon wieder "Wasser" - ich kann wohl nicht ohne...



Blick auf Frankfurt (Oder) mal von mehr südlicher als bei mir sonst für Gewöhnlich...das "Hochhaus" 
rechts im Bild ist der sogenannte Oderturm - die City 



Und noch mal.....mehr nach links - der lange, dünne Turm ist im Volksmund hier der "Telespargel" - der alte, ausgediente Fersehturm für unsere Region hier. 
Heute nutzt ihn noch die Telekom.




Und tschüßi für heute.....
PS: Auch der "Rachefeldzug" ist top!!!! Und einen Weg finden der das "R" für Rache hat - war sicher nicht einfach... ;-)


----------



## tobias-fire (5. Mai 2011)

test


----------



## blutbuche (5. Mai 2011)

test war erfolgreich  

der " rache feldzug" ist top - echt schöne bilder dabei !!


----------



## Cortina (5. Mai 2011)

*@ALL super Fotos  auch wenn da irgendwas falsch läuft 

Ich war jezt zwei Tage im Vinschgau, geilstes Bikewetter, voller Biker und ich......leider geschäftlich von Bikeshop zu Bikeshop unterwegs und 0km und 0hm 

Ich verspreche Besserung, am WE sollst ganz gut werden, hoffe ich doch...

Grüße
Guido

PS: kubihicks ... ääähhh ... cubehicks .... cubiticks ... äääh Stefan die Kellerei Terlan lag auf dem Weg 
*


----------



## barbarissima (5. Mai 2011)

Da kommt man abends völlig kaputt von der Arbeit nach Hause und was sieht man  Bilder von klasse Touren und schönen Bikes  Das nenne ich mal ein gutes Entspannungsprogramm   
Ich sage nur: 

 *MEHR*


----------



## rabi05 (5. Mai 2011)

so hier mein Acid nach nem update. Neue Gabel und Felgen. und neext week die Hookworm


----------



## Trialbiker82 (5. Mai 2011)

Sieht schick aus das ACID aber der Sattel ist ja Finster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (5. Mai 2011)

*MEHR, NA GUT

War heut auf meiner Hausrunde unterwegs...





das lädt zum Sonnen ein... 





und die zum 





SUPI, ein Teil der geilen Abfahrt ist wieder befahrbar... 





hoffentlich bleibt das auch so...





ich will das nicht wieder zu Pannen... :kotz:





Relikte aus vergangener Zeit... 





man, war der Typ am anderen ende Unfreundlich... 





Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## mtblukas (5. Mai 2011)

So dann wieder ein paar Biler von meiner heutigen tour.

Gleich mal ein Trail mit Steinen und Wurzeln.





Gleich der nächste Traileingang 






Da drüben war ich vorhin noch. Gleichzeitig der höchste Punkt von der Tour.










Und dann das  hab ich doch glatt den Ersatzschlauch vergessen 






Naja "dumm darf man sein man muss sich nur zu helfen wissen" 






Nehmen wir halt den Kettenstrebenschutz als "Pflaster" 






Somit war die Tour vorzeitig beendet. Damit konnte ich nur noch auf dem Radweg radeln und musste noch 3mal nachpumpen...Trails rocken kannste damit vergessen 

Naja immerhin noch 35 km und 450hm geworden

Ich denke die Tour fahre ich nochmals dann gibt's noch mehr Bider!!


----------



## rabi05 (5. Mai 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Sieht schick aus das ACID aber der Sattel ist ja Finster



ach man ich steh auf den brooks lol. sollte sich was genauso bequemes finden in schön sag ich bescheid.


----------



## Strampelaffe (5. Mai 2011)

Hey rabi05,

ich finde den Sattel auch nicht schön, aber deine Einstellung dazu find' ich super !!!


----------



## rabi05 (5. Mai 2011)

es kann eben nicht alles schön sein. such noch ein paar schwarze oder weisse plattformpedale. firma egal hauptsache günstig. damit die roten teile endlich weg können.


----------



## kubitix (5. Mai 2011)

hi rabi05,

lass dir den Brooks nicht madig machen ist ein super Sattel. Ausserdem ist nicht jeder ein "Eisenarsch".

Stefan

PS: such noch ein paar schwarze oder weisse plattformpedale, guck mal nach xlc
http://www.bikecorner24.de/xlc-plattformpedal-bmxfreestyletrial-p-789.html, die Rückstrahler sind gleich entfernt.


----------



## Cortina (5. Mai 2011)

rabi05, eigentlich solltest Du dich schämen son schnödes Cube unter so einen Sattel zu schrauben 

@mtblukas die Idee ist gut, im Notfall hilft auch mit Gras ausstopfen 

@Mario, die RaceFace ist allererste Sahne 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## rabi05 (5. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> rabi05, eigentlich solltest Du dich schämen son schnödes Cube unter so einen Sattel zu schrauben
> 
> @mtblukas die Idee ist gut, im Notfall hilft auch mit Gras ausstopfen
> 
> ...



stimmt ich glaub ich kauf mir nen bike zu dem sattel.


----------



## Cortina (5. Mai 2011)

Ich hätte da eins, mein Singlespeed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (5. Mai 2011)




----------



## Sirrah73 (5. Mai 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


>




 Wo hast Du das denn aufgetan ... ist ja abgefahren


----------



## picard2893 (6. Mai 2011)

Mein neues Tagfahr- und Sicherheitslicht, das sogar so stark leuchtet, dass ich damit durch die Stadt fahren kann ohne meine Superhelle Powerleuchte. Einziger Nachteil, ich werde sehr gut gesehen, kann aber selber im völligen Dunkel kaum was sehen... Aber dafür hab ich ja immer meine High-Power 1500 Lumen Leuchte dabei, hehe...
Übrigens, am Tage sind nur die unteren weißen Lichter an, kommt echt cool...


----------



## Dom23 (6. Mai 2011)

krass... wer dich übersieht...

hast du da noch ein extra Kraftwerk dabei?


----------



## cytrax (6. Mai 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Und dann das  hab ich doch glatt den Ersatzschlauch vergessen



Kein Flickzeug dabei? für was dann die riesen (sorry hässliche) Satteltasche


----------



## Unze77 (6. Mai 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Und dann das  hab ich doch glatt den Ersatzschlauch vergessen




...steck dir einfach ein paar selbstklebende Flicken in die Satteltasche, viel leichter als ein Ersatzschlauch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (6. Mai 2011)

*Mal neue Griffe montiert, Tretlager getauscht und am Abend die Pedale auch noch...jetzt ist wieder ruhe  und Morgen geht es zum Gäsbock.*




Übrigens habe ich immer beides dabei...meistens für andere.


----------



## mtblukas (6. Mai 2011)

Unze77 schrieb:


> ...steck dir einfach ein paar selbstklebende Flicken in die Satteltasche, viel leichter als ein Ersatzschlauch...



Ey die Dinger sin geil die hol ich mir


----------



## EvilEvo (6. Mai 2011)

Die Parktool habe ich auch in Benutzung, einfach top das Zeug, zumindest bei den X-Light und XX-Light Schläuchen von Schwalbe.
Ich habe aber leider mal die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Teile auf einem 0815 Schlauch nicht gehalten haben, war zum Glück nicht mein Rad.


----------



## Cortina (6. Mai 2011)

*Stereo jetzt mit Bionicon KeFü *


----------



## Friendsofmine (6. Mai 2011)

Hatten dir schon im alten Rom, nur mit Seilen.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (6. Mai 2011)

Unze77 schrieb:


> ...steck dir einfach ein paar selbstklebende Flicken in die Satteltasche, viel leichter als ein Ersatzschlauch...



Joo, hab auch die von BBB. Klein bis winzig und der Schlauch ist super schnell geflickt.

Bei dem Bild stellt sich mir die Frage, hab ich das mal richtig gehört das man ein Bike mit Scheibenbremsen nicht auf den Kopf stellen sollte?
Qausi das Luft die im Ausgleichbehälter ist nicht in den Bremsattel kommt??


----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. Mai 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> ...hab ich das mal richtig gehört das man ein Bike mit Scheibenbremsen nicht auf den Kopf stellen sollte?
> Qausi das Luft die im Ausgleichbehälter ist nicht in den Bremsattel kommt??


 Solange du die Finger von den Bremshebeln lässt ist alles i. O. Für ganz vergessliche / schusslige gibt es auch Abstandshalter, meist aus Plastik, die man zwischen die Beläge legen kann um diese zu blockieren. Nur falls doch mal versehentlich die Bremse betätigt wird. 
Sonst düfte das unproblematisch sein - da in sich geschlossenes System....wenn alles heile ist.


----------



## Unze77 (6. Mai 2011)

Nein, das stimmt nicht. Außerdem sollte auch keine Luft im Ausgleichsbehälter sein. Und entlüften tust im Regelfall sowieso beide...


----------



## MilkyWayne (6. Mai 2011)

hmm ich werf die Frage noch einmal in den Raum kennt jemand ne richtig ordentliche variostütze, die farblich halbwegs zu der Farbkombi passt:

(ich weiß es ist kein cube, aber mir haben sie meins ja geklaut  )


----------



## mtblukas (6. Mai 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Joo, hab auch die von BBB. Klein bis winzig und der Schlauch ist super schnell geflickt.
> 
> Bei dem Bild stellt sich mir die Frage, hab ich das mal richtig gehört das man ein Bike mit Scheibenbremsen nicht auf den Kopf stellen sollte?
> Qausi das Luft die im Ausgleichbehälter ist nicht in den Bremsattel kommt??



Hab ich auch schon gehört kann das aber nicht ganz verstehen ist doch egal wenn da überhaupt keine Luft im System ist 

Hab mir die Dinger jetzt bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (6. Mai 2011)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> hmm ich werf die Frage noch einmal in den Raum kennt jemand ne richtig ordentliche variostütze, die farblich halbwegs zu der Farbkombi passt:
> 
> (ich weiß es ist kein cube, aber mir haben sie meins ja geklaut  )



Wie wärs mit der?


Sattelstütze: Crankbrothers Joplin RL 


Ich glaub die gibts auch in dem orange weil an dem Focus projekt brown/orange ist eine orangene Joplin dran. Weiß aber nicht ob man die einzeln kaufen kann 

Hier


----------



## zarea (6. Mai 2011)

Bin ich jetzt im Bilderfred? Ich komm ja hier völlig durcheinander. 

Für euch hab ich gestern mal die Knipse mitgenommen.
Ein, zwei Bilder sind sogar was geworden.
Meine ich. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die Asphaltstraße dahin erspare ich euch. Könnt ihr euch vielleicht auch  so vorstellen. Ich fange im Wald an, beim 5hm"Downhill". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Obacht, ab hier nur mit Schwimmflügel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tatsächlich, mitten im Wald eine Treppe.




Hier sind die Trails eingezäunt, nix mit Freerideing. nee nee.




Wurzeln findet man im Wald öfter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Noch lockeres ausrollen.




Und wer jetzt denkt: "Boah, geile Bike-Gegend"
Die Realität sieht doch meist so aus:




Zugabe:
Wir hatten schon lange kein Überschwemmungsbild:



Ja ich gebe zu, es sieht immer so aus.


----------



## JDEM (6. Mai 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit der?
> 
> 
> Sattelstütze: Crankbrothers Joplin RL
> ...



Taugen tut die trotzdem nix. Wenn würd ich mir ne Reverb holen, ist in schwarz/silber auch eher unauffällig/edel gehalten und bietet mMn die beste Funktion.


----------



## benden (6. Mai 2011)

Hier meinb neues Spielzeug:
Cube Reaction GTC Team


----------



## blutbuche (6. Mai 2011)

..würde auch die reverb nehmen - schwarz silber passt doch ...
@zarea : nette bilder ... du gehörst also auch zur fraktion 2-finger - bermser  
ach ja : mach doch die sch... reflektoren mal ab - verunstalten dein sonst so schönes  cube ..


----------



## Trialbiker82 (6. Mai 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Solange du die Finger von den Bremshebeln lässt ist alles i. O. Für ganz vergessliche / schusslige gibt es auch Abstandshalter, meist aus Plastik, die man zwischen die Beläge legen kann um diese zu blockieren. Nur falls doch mal versehentlich die Bremse betätigt wird.
> Sonst düfte das unproblematisch sein - da in sich geschlossenes System....wenn alles heile ist.





Unze77 schrieb:


> Nein, das stimmt nicht. Außerdem sollte auch keine Luft im Ausgleichsbehälter sein. Und entlüften tust im Regelfall sowieso beide...



Das dacht ich mir schon das dass Humbuck ist aber lieber mal dumm gefragt als dann entlüften zu müssen

Zum Dank Pics von meinen CUBE auf der Burgruine Hohenstein (Südharz)







Wiedermal schöne Fotos hier zu sehen


----------



## zarea (6. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @zarea : nette bilder


danke.



blutbuche schrieb:


> .. du gehörst also auch zur fraktion 2-finger - bermser


Normal nicht, aber da war gerade etwas Hektik. Die Knipse hat nur 12s Selbstauslöser, Und da muss man ja noch den Berg hoch rennen, Fahrrad positionieren, drauf und los fahren, netten Gesichtsausdruck machen. Ach ja, und während dessen die Sekunden zählen, wegen der perfekten Positionierung.  Bei der Eile waren meine Finger wohl in Gedanken beim "Giant", dort brauchen die Canti-Bremsen halt zwei. 



blutbuche schrieb:


> ... mach doch die sch... reflektoren mal ab


Macht Dich fertig, was? Sei stark, Kati, sei stark! 
Ich warte schon fast darauf, dass die sich in den Speichen verhättern und putt gehen. Neulich hätte ich sie beinahe entfernt.


----------



## nen (6. Mai 2011)

Faul ans Werk





gefolgt von einem steilen Anstieg





Leider musste ich bei der geplanten Tour nach 400 Höhenmetern wegen Forstarbeiten umdrehen, aber auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite gab es ja noch ein schönes Alternativziel, das eh noch auf meiner to-bike-Liste stand.





Kurz in der Abfahrt noch ein Blick zum Sulzenauferner umgeben vom Wilden Pfaff, Zuckerhütl und Aperer Pfaff





Und dann rein in das schöne Tal





Wo ist bloß das ganze Schmelzwasser hin?





Na hoffentlich hält das auch^^










Pause und eine anständige Jause vor dem Habicht. Die Almen waren alle noch geschlossen, somit hat man seine Ruhe bevor die Massen wieder mit Almentaxi rauf gekarrt werden.





Wer belästigt hat es auch nicht anders verdient 





Ohne gute Spitzkehrentechnik macht das sicher auch keinen Spaß 










Und zu guter Letzt wieder retour über grüne Wiesen. In der Mitte die Gleirsch-Halltal-Kette/Karwendel





Fazit: technisch nichts los, für Bergpanoramajunkies wie mich sehr schön.


----------



## Cortina (6. Mai 2011)

*nen, geile Fotos  geile Gegend *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (6. Mai 2011)

tolle alpenbilder!


----------



## Friendsofmine (6. Mai 2011)

Super Fotos !  Da würd i gern wohnen.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. Mai 2011)

@nen = The Winner of the Day.


----------



## blutbuche (6. Mai 2011)

@nen : geil !!!
@zarea : ..ja , macht mich echt fertig ..


----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. Mai 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> ...Freie Fahrt mit Marzipan....


 Eigentlich geht mich Dein "frei" gewählter Text der Signatur ja nix an....aber als "Alter Brösel-Fan" kann ich diese vermeintliche Schmach nicht länger unkommentiert lesen....

Meintest Du....das?


----------



## picard2893 (6. Mai 2011)

Dom23 schrieb:


> krass... wer dich übersieht...
> 
> hast du da noch ein extra Kraftwerk dabei?


 
Ja, Fukushima 7 nennt sich das, 
Nee, batteriebetrieben, sind Knopfzellenbatterien, schön leicht und flach... Und bringen ne gute Leistung. natürlich kein Vergleich zum Fernlicht, dass ich sonst nachts anbringe, aber für die Stadt reicht es. Heute ist mir auch ein Polizeifahrzeug entgegengekommen, haben nur blöd geguckt und sind gelangweilt weitergefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (7. Mai 2011)

Fährst du Nachts Zeitungen mit deinem Bike aus, oder warum hast du die ganzen Lampen dran?


----------



## rabi05 (7. Mai 2011)

respekt ist das geil, andere machen Urlaub wo du das ganze jahr schön Biken kannst. Super PIC´s


----------



## Heada (7. Mai 2011)

Wie heissen diese Lampen denn?


----------



## JDEM (7. Mai 2011)

Schöne Bilder, aber Full Quotes gehen ma gar nicht. Ärger mich rum, da ich das ganze Wochenende jeden Tag auf irgendnen Geburtstag muss und nicht biken kann.


----------



## Pedal41 (7. Mai 2011)

@nen  

einfach Top   


Grüsse aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## fatz (7. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Stereo jetzt mit Bionicon KeFü *


wie langweilig. kaufen kann jeder


----------



## picard2893 (7. Mai 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Fährst du Nachts Zeitungen mit deinem Bike aus, oder warum hast du die ganzen Lampen dran?


 
Ich hab permanent Spätschicht, fahre also immer erst gegen 22 Uhr nach Hause, natürlich mit dem Bike. Und außerderm kurve ich auch so gerne nachts durch die Gegend.



Heada schrieb:


> Wie heissen diese Lampen denn?


 
Sind aus China, hab sie importiert, da diese Lampen hier in Deutschland einfach zu teuer sind...

Man kann sie einzeln, oder in 2er Sets kaufen. Allerdings kostet ein solches Licht hier in Deutschland um die 14 Euro:
http://cgi.ebay.de/KNOG-Fahrradlampe...item2eb1c1605f

Ich hab meine bei dealextreme.com gekauft, da bekommst Du 2 Leuchten zum Preis von 4 Euro, also kostet eine Lampe 2 Euro, statt 14. Nur musst Du halt aus China bestellen, dauert ca 3 Wochen bis es da ist, aber kostenloser Versand. Und sind echt geil. 

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/2-led-3...2-cr2032-44066

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/2-led-3...2-cr2032-51737


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Mai 2011)

picard2893 schrieb:


> ..Nur musst Du halt aus China bestellen, dauert ca 3 Wochen bis es da ist, aber kostenloser Versand. Und sind echt geil...


 Mag sein. Aber mir persönlich wäre 1 helle Lampe lieber als 6 Kleinere. Ist nicht abwertend gemeint, nur wäre ich zu faul 6x ein-/und auszuschalten....und der Batteriewechsel würde mich auch nerven. Aber jeder wie er will - war auf jeden Fall einen Fotobeitrag wert... und die seltsamen Blicke der Passanten würden mich auch amüsieren.  Der Preisunterschied ist ja auch mal wieder der Hammer!  O.k. - Bilder-Thread:
Sachen gibt es...wusste gar nicht, das unsere Feuerwehren mit Findlingshebetechnik ausgestattet sind.  Der "Umweg" wäre übrigens mit Fahrzeug ca. 15 Sekunden. Glaube kaum, dass man in der Zeit den Findling beseitigt hätte.  Deutschlands Schildbürgerstreiche eben...



Dann doch lieber in die Natur - da gibt es solche Schildbürgerstreiche (noch) nicht....



Hatte gelesen das seit Mittwoch angestaut wird & ja, die Booßener Karpfenteiche füllen sich langsam wieder. 



Wenn auch noch gut Platz ist - wie man am Steg sieht. Das Wasser steht sonst am Ende der hellen Linie des Betonsockels.



Na wird schon noch - jedenfalls ist endlich wieder "kurze Kleidung Wetter" .... 



Und ich hoffe Ihr nutzt es! Ich darf heute und Morgen noch 12h Schichten...alá 18.00-06.00 Uhr.  Aber am Tage geht dann wenigsten was - nach dem schlafen.  
Also "freie Bahn...." 
PS: Friensofmine....hättest Du mich wenigstens nur "ausgebuht" - Frage ignorieren ist aber unhöflich... ()


----------



## Pedal41 (7. Mai 2011)

Hi Cubes !!!!

Heute zum Höchsten hier im Badnerland gefahren.

hier am Hinterwaldkopfsattel 1126m 





oben sieht man links den Seebuck , Skigebiet des Feldberg auf der anderern Seite





auf dem Höchsten ,  Feldberg 1443m im Schwarzwald , letzte Schneereste auf der Nordseite , Blick ins Zastlertal





tja mehr Bilder sind es leider nicht geworden ,war auch irgendwie zu faul zum Fotgrafieren  , die Abfahrt über die schmalen Trails waren einfach genial.

Grüsse aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## bjoern1082 (7. Mai 2011)

wir sind das ruhrgebiet ;-)

halde hoheward. kann ich nur empfehlen wenn jmd gerne eine 360grad ansicht hätte ;-)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halde_Hoheward






Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid89 (7. Mai 2011)

Ein paar Bilder meiner heutigen Tour  




















Gruß acid89


----------



## mtblukas (7. Mai 2011)

So ich war heute in der Gruppe unterwegs. Beim Lauda MTB-Treff "extrapur".






Heute waren wir zu 6.
Einer hat das Bild gemacht 





Gleich mal hochgestrampelt.






Zu diesem Aussichtspunkt.






Da drüben sind wir dann hingefahren.





Dann ging es technische "Serpentinen Trails" runter 










Pause und gleichzeitig die schönen Bikes betrachtet  Sorry für das Canyon





Weil sich SpiritOfAmerica beschwert hat wegen den Highspeed Waldwegen gibt es jetzt auch Bilder von technischen Trails. Man bedenke ich hab kein Downhiller 

















Ich wollte da runter nur mein AMS hat gestreikt 






Dan gings halt neben dran vorbei und dann noch ein kleiner Jump 






*Und jetzt seit ihr dran mit Bilder liefern.

Tagesbilanz: ca. 50km und ca. 820hm

Wochenbilanz: ca. 135km und ca. 1920hm

Hoffe ihr hattet auch Spaß bei diesem super Wetter.*


----------



## vopsi (7. Mai 2011)




----------



## blutbuche (7. Mai 2011)

@lukas : ich find´s toll, dass du in deinem alter (sorry ) deine zeit so SINNVOLL mit mtb fahren verbringst ... wenn ich da an andere jungs deine r generation  denke .. echt , hut ab !!! und : schöne bilder haste wieder mitgebracht von deiner tour !!!  greez , k.


----------



## mtblukas (7. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @lukas : ich find´s toll, dass du in deinem alter (sorry ) deine zeit so SINNVOLL mit mtb fahren verbringst ... wenn ich da an andere jungs deine r generation  denke .. echt , hut ab !!! und : schöne bilder haste wieder mitgebracht von deiner tour !!!  greez , k.



Danke, Danke...

Ja MTB macht mir halt so viel Spaß und deswegen halt


----------



## Just-in (7. Mai 2011)

Hey Ihr!

Hier, wenn auch etwas verspätet, mein kleiner Bilderbeitrag 





_Ich finde die Abfahrt schön 




Mein persönliches Lieblingsbild




...




nochmer schöne Trails




Kon-sti und Just-in 




Kon-sti 




Das Cube Trikot






_So, ich hoffe die Bilder haben euch gefallen!
Die nächsten Tage soll es ja noch schöner und wärmer werden ich denke mal es kommen noch mehr Bilder

Viele Grüße

Justin


----------



## kubitix (8. Mai 2011)

Moinsen,

sind wieder wirklich schöne Bilder der letzten Tage.

Man merkt halt schon, das dass Wetter besser wird. Im Januar sind mir nicht soviele Radfahrer begegnet.

Wir waren auch nicht untätig, ich hänge allerdings mit der Bildbearbeitung etwas zurück. Anfang März wollten wir schon einmal von Hirschhorn entlang des Neckars nach Heidelberg und zurück fahren, ging damals aufgrund von Bauarbeiten nicht. Wir haben uns nun am Donnerstag erneut auf den (Rad)Weg gemacht. Also mal nix mit Singletrail, Downhill, Upclimb, Drops und anderen Süßigkeiten. Ein MTB kann ja auch mal als Trekkingrad mißbraucht werden, andersrum wird´s meist schwieriger.

Start in Hirschhorn, WildWeibchen freut sich auf eine entspannte Tour de Natur.




Neckarbogen mit Werftgelände bei Mückenloch, für die Namensgebung hat man nicht viel Fantasie verwendet.




Aus-/Einfahrt der Schleuse bei Neckarsteinach, im Hintergrund sind die Vorderburg und die Mittelburg der "Vierburgen" zu erkennen.




Die Vierburgen von Neckarsteinach, zu sehen sind leider nur drei. Die Burg Schadeck oder auch Schwalbennest ist mir irgendwie abhanden gekommen.




Die Abtei Neuburg liegt zwischen den Heidelberger Stadteilen Neuenheim und Ziegelhausen. Zur Zeit leben dort 15 Bendektinermönche.




Unser Wendepunkt Heidelberg, Bilder vom "Innenleben" der Stadt erspar ich euch. Heidelberg ist eigentlich sehr schön, aber obwohl der Donnerstag ja noch nicht zum Wochenende gehört, waren wieder viele Touristen in der Stadt.




Unsere Talfahrt haben wir ja überwiegend auf der linken Uferseite gemacht. Die Bergfahrt wollten wir nach Möglichkeit auf der anderen also der rechten Flußseite machen. Unglücklicherweise führte uns das dann direkt am Kloster Neuburg und dem dort angeschlossenen Klosterhof vorbei. Ein Hofladen zur Eigenvermarktung, sowie ein Biergarten und ein Cafe haben uns irgendwie angelockt. Lecker war´s.




Nach 56 Kilometern mit 160 HM sind wir wieder in Hirschhorn angekommen, ist jetzt nicht die klassische MTB Tour, schee war´s trotzdem.




So jetzt aber schnell in den Stall anspannen, nachher soll ja noch geradelt werden, erstmal allen einen schönen Sonntag.

Stefan


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Mai 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> [...]eine entspannte Tour de Natur.



Das muss auch mal sein .


----------



## sepalot (8. Mai 2011)

@ all - schicke Bilder am Start ​ 
Gestern war ich mit Kumpel und Verwandtschaft die Trails rund um den Waldstein oder besseer die Waldsteine rocken. Team Bionicon-Cube-Marin waren am Start. Bei 23°C und einem lauen Lüftchen kann mans angehen .​ 
Es geht gleich auf direktem Weg steil hoch. Nach gut einem Kilometer wird der Weg zum Bärenfang doppelt so steil, "trailiger" und man kann gut Körner raushauen . Heute aber nur der halbe Anstieg, denn den Bärenfangweg wollen wir als Schluss-Abschussstrecke nehmen .




​ 
Das Waldsteinhaus ist erreicht, hier werden wir später noch einmal zurückkommen . Hinterm Waldsteinhaus die Ruine des Roten Schlosses, direkt neben ...




​ 
... dem -tisch. Von hier oben startet die Trailarmada bis runter zum Weißenstädter See. AAAAAAUF gehts! . Verwandtschaft voraus (da heute unser Guide) ...




​ 
... und Erni und Bert hinterher  (Trikot ).




​ 
Vom Teufelstisch am Biergarten vom Waldsteinhaus vorbei und scharf links auf den Seenweg. Stellenweise mit Ziel im Blick ...




​ 
... den Weißenstädter See.




​ 
Der Seenweg, vom Großen Waldstein runter zum See, ist schon ein Sahnestück ! Die Pasanten auf der Bank, haben uns bis jetzt noch nicht bemerkt - erst als wir die Fahrt fortsetzten  ("... die spinnen, mitm Fahrrad, da bricht man sich ja schon die Beine nur beim Laufen ..." ).




​ 
Der Trail hat uns ausgespuckt und es geht auf die letzten Meter zum See. Bei Panorama, mit Blick auf den Schneeberg (kleiner, dicker Turm, mittig). Links davon ohne Turm der Rudolphstein und rechts, ganz leicht angezeichnet der Turm vom Ochsenkopf . Dann gings einmal rum um den See - mit kurzen Plausch mit einer anderen Radtruppe (Speci Enduro und gleich 2x Liteville ), die von diesem gezeigten Panorama kamen und sich gerade auf den Rückweg zum Ochsenkopf, über Rudolphstein und Schneeberg machten.




​ 
Wir umrundeten den See und machten uns zum Aufstieg auf den Großen Waldstein, wo es am Waldsteinhaus standesgemäß Cappuccino und (Himber-)Kuchen zur Stärkung gibt .




​ 
Genug gemampft - der H-Weg zum Kleinen Waldstein will noch gerockt werden.




​ 
Der Weg zum Kleinen Waldstein ist geschafft. Nicht besonders schwierig, nur etwas anspruchsvoll für Bikes mit tiefen Tretlagern  (NEIN, sowas habe ich ja nicht ). ​ 
Ab hier wars dann nochmal recht spannend, durch den jungen Baumbewuchs, der so dicht steht, dass man meist nimmer weis, wie der Weg weitergeht. Auch sehr beliebt: Man(n) will zwischen die Bäumchen durchfahren, dann das angenehme Gefühl von Nadeln auf den nacken Waden und einen spitz nach oben stehenden Stein, den man aber nicht sehen kann und die Gabel einfedern lässt und ohne über diesen Stopperstein drüber zu rollen die Gabel wieder ausfedern lässt. Dabei muss natürlich abgestiegen werdern, wobei sich ein Problem für die Männlichkeit darstellt, weil das Rad auf dem Stein höher steht, als der Untergrund, wo man seine Füße absetzt - AUUUUUUU . Achja, hab doch für so eine Vegitation einen guten Tarnlook .




​ 
Am Ende eines anderen Trails, ganz komische, lustige Schilder. Anscheinden darf man da nicht hochfahren, dass die runterrasenden Fahrer nicht ausgebremmst werden . Aber einen Biene-Maia-Pluspunkt, gibt es für die Detailverliebtheit: Zähne an den Reifen .




​ 
Wir machen uns auf die letzten Meter zum Großen Waldstein, um dann den Bärenfang runter zu schießen. Aber bevors noch ganz rauf geht, ein Blick ins Land (rüber in den angrenzenden Frankenwald).




​ 
Kyrill hatte damals teils schon was Gutes. Es eröffneten sich an vielen Stellen schöne Aussichtsstellen.




​ 
Mal sehen, vielleicht geht es heute noch an den Ochsenkopf - Hanzz rollen .​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linkespurfahrer (8. Mai 2011)

Wie ich sehe hattet Ihr die Woche viel Spass beim Fahren. Ich hatte auch Spass. Allerdings nicht beim Radfahren. Sondern beim Geldverdienen..

Beinahe hätte ich am Dienstag den 03.Mai mein Bike mit in nen Transporter geladen und im Raum Stuttgart ne Runde gedreht. Allerdings hatte ich nur den Dienstag Zeit für nen Transport 1260km (von Cottbus nach Stuttgart und zurück) zu fahren. Da war dann nix mehr mit biken 

@Spuri: Schöne Doku. 

- Dass mit dem Schildbürgerstreich: Sieht man immer mal wenn der, der das Schild aufgestellt hat nicht auch der ist, welcher dann auch für die Absperrung zuständig war. Leider erstreckt sich die Kompetenz vieler auf die gegebenen Anweisungen. Ohne den Blick nach Links und nach Rechts. Bzw. ein wenig nach oben. 

Meiner einer war Donnerstag den 05.Mai das letzte Mal biken. Da war die Leistung ziemlich im Keller. Am 28.04. lief es dagegen überaschend gut. Genauso wie das Wochenende darauf mit dem Poison und ein wenig Gepäck (2x66 km - Fahrzeit gesamt:5,5h). 

Eigentlich wollte ich ja vergangenen Freitag und Samstags ebenso biken. Sehr kurzfrstig durfte ich aber am Samstag in Lübeck das Geld eines anderen verdienen:

Verteilen von Coca Cola zum 125. Jubiläum ist ja auch nicht das Schlechteste.


----------



## picard2893 (8. Mai 2011)

Gestern nacht war wieder Rhein in Flammen... Millionen Menschen unterwegs, keine idealen Bedingungen fürs Biken, vor allem wegen der Glasscherben, aber die Reifen waren auf 3 Bar aufgepumpt und haben alles geplättet, was auf der Straße lag, hehe...






Der Posttower erstrahlte in den unterschiedlichsten Farben, Punkt 0 Uhr fing eine Lichtershow an, die aber schlecht zu filmen oder zu photographieren ist...





Im Hintergrund ist die Schiffsflotte zu sehen, mit mehr als 60 Schiffen...





Rote Markierungsbojen (Leuchtfakeln) der Feuerwehr, als Anlaufstelle für Verletzte, Betrunkene usw...








Das CUBE schaut zu... und steht sogar selbst "in Flammen"... : )










Die ersten Schiffe erreichen den Bonner Hafen...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Mai 2011)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> [email protected]: Schöne Doku...


 Danke.  Allerdings ist das was danach kam - 
dann auch mehr als 


picard2893 schrieb:


> Gestern nacht war wieder Rhein in Flammen...


 Das ist ja mal ´ne ganz andere Story.  
Schön das Du uns da teilhaben lassen hast. 
Bei mir war ja heute lediglich "Pflichtrunde" zwischen 2 Schichten angesagt. Nach dem Aufstehen waren allerdings Spurin und Spurrille (meine Tochter die vorgibt wo es lang geht ) außer Haus, ab in die Schwimmhalle verschwunden. Also etwas mehr Zeit als gedacht. 
Daher etwas neues erkundet.....und siehe da - den letzten der Viadukte der alten Oderbruchbahn endlich mal gefunden....nun kenne ich alle 5...



Vor allem bot dieser Weg genügend Natur...mit ein paar HM 



Die herrliche Gegend ohne Menschen und die Ausblicke nach rechts....



...bzw. links des Weges....liessen den Kopf völlig frei werden. 



Also "bike on" und die wenigen ruhigen Minuten geniessen...



So kam man genüsslich Meter für Meter voran! 



Doch was war das? Braut sich da Unwetter über den märkischen Kiefern zusammen? Mist die Wäsche, der Sonnenschirm, die Vögel auf dem Balkon. 



Also Ruhe vorbei - in Rekordtempo nach Hause - alles gerettet...PC hochgefahren, Cappucino gebraut....den Beitrag hier geschrieben...aber außer einer frischen Brise Wind = Fehlalarm.  
Aber eigentlich auch ganz gut so!  
Bin ja nachts draußen unterwegs.  Aber nicht mit dem Bike!
So, nun sorgt für reichlich "Lesestoff" für Morgen! Schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## blutbuche (8. Mai 2011)

@picard : das bild  mit dem roten licht ist genial !!


----------



## Cortina (8. Mai 2011)

*Hi,

endlich mal wieder drei Tage Biken am Stück und das bei bestem Wetter.
Zwei Tage leider ohne Knipse unterwegs aber dafür gibts Bilder von heute.

Wir sind in Padola losgefahren, weiter nördlich liegt der Kreuzberg Pass Richtung Sexten.

Abfahrt in Padola





Da oben gehts hin





Anfänglich noch gemütlich




Immer steiler bergauf




bis zum Kreuzbergpass




von dort an wieder bergauf




mit kurzen Pausen




zur nächsten geschlossenen Hütte 




vorbei an Mutter mit Kind




durchweg ganz gut fahrbar




bis hin zu schlecht bergauf fahrbar 




langsam Richtung Gipfel




Laura abseits der Piste




immer steiler




Drei Zinnen mit Drei Zinnen Hütte




Robby am Gipfel der Tour




Gipfelkreuz...ähhh...Gipfelrobby




Cube beim Abhängen




WFF....Wer findet Fabio 




Nemeshütte natürlich geschlossen




Bergab haben wir es vor lauter Hunger so krachen lassen dass wir in 30min zurück in Padola waren, leider ohne Fotos 

Müde Grüße 

Guido*


----------



## acid89 (8. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


>


Sehr geiles Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (8. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @lukas : ich findÂ´s toll, dass du in deinem alter (sorry ) deine zeit so SINNVOLL mit mtb fahren verbringst ... wenn ich da an andere jungs deine r generation  denke .. echt , hut ab !!! und : schÃ¶ne bilder haste wieder mitgebracht von deiner tour !!!  greez , k.



Finde ich auch. Games & PS3 kann man ja auch nach dem Biken kurz spielen. ï£¿

@ Cortina  Dein Stereo ist echt ein Traum in der Farbvariante. WÃ¤re mein nÃ¤chstes potenzielles Bike wenn ich meine anderen 30 WÃ¼nsche abgearbeit habe.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (8. Mai 2011)

*Boar was für Hammer Bilder heut wieder reingestellt wurden

*Dies war heut Objekt meiner Begierde 






Das Kyffhäuser Denkmal auf´m Kyffhäuser
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kyffh%C3%A4userdenkmal

Rein bin ich zwar nicht (laß Cubchenn ja nicht allein)
aber dafür bin ich um die Burg gefahren was auch recht spannend war













Gefahren wurden schicke Radwege, leider auch Strasse (echt fies weil Motoradfahrer bei solch einen Wetter den Kyffhäuser beherrschen) und natürlich fette Trails




Dann gabs erstmal Zucker in Form eines Mezzo Mix







*YEAHHH* 




Mhh der Tümpel läd zum baden ein:kotz:




Dann gings nach Tileda durch traumhafte Kirschplantagen










Cubchen genießt die Aussicht




Eine verdammt geile Tour und heut war dann auch Premiere



So viel KM an einen Tag waren es noch nie, naja außerdem war der Kyffhäuser schon eine Hausnummer


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (8. Mai 2011)

@ Lukas, ich mag doch waldwege, sind ne gute Abwechslung mal schnell irgendwo durchzufahren

Ich war das Wochenende mim Schatzi und mim Motorrad unterwegs, diemal kein MTB


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Mai 2011)

Wer war noch beim gäsbock marathon am samstag`?
mit hemme bin ich ein kurzes stück gefahren, von dämon hab ichs gelesen


----------



## blutbuche (8. Mai 2011)

wie wars denn , andi ????


----------



## ______________ (8. Mai 2011)

Wir waren heute auch mal eine Runde "würfeln".






Dabei waren ein 05-er LTD2, ein 08-er Acid und ein 10-er AMS100...

Bitte kein Kommentar zum Sattel des LTD2, das war eine Notlösung 5 min. vor der Abfahrt.


----------



## kubitix (8. Mai 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Eine verdammt geile Tour und heut war dann auch Premiere



Willkommen im Club


----------



## andi_tool (8. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Wer war noch beim gäsbock marathon am samstag`?
> mit hemme bin ich ein kurzes stück gefahren, von dämon hab ichs gelesen



Das ist aber nicht das neue Bike vom Hemme?


----------



## Heada (8. Mai 2011)

@Justin:    Übt doch nochmal wie man auf den Pedalen steht! Sieht nicht so richtig sicher und bequem aus...      Ruhig den Fußballen benutzen!


----------



## kubitix (8. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Hi,
> 
> endlich mal wieder drei Tage Biken am Stück und das bei bestem Wetter.
> 
> ...



Hi Guido,

geile Bilder, abbeeeeeerrrrr

wolltest du eigentlich *nicht* in die Dolomiten?

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Mai 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht das neue Bike vom Hemme?



na, des is meins... hemme war mitm stereo unterwegs - wie ich letztes jahr auch. dass er ein neues racebike hat, hat er erzählt 

@kati:w
ar super kuhl. die veranstaltung is eh jedes mal top! ungezwungen, mit ganz viel spaß und super trails. dazu bomben wetter, lustige leute und wie imemr alles was noch so rundrum läuft ist halt einfach genial! eine richtig gute veranstaltung! wäre was für dich - is ja nicht soweit


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

boah, was wieder für geile Bilder . @Spuri: Schöne Tour die Du uns wieder aus dem "Fernen Osten" zugeschickt hast. @Guido: Mein Neid mit euch ... sieht Klasse aus. @Picard: Coole Pics vom brennenden Rhein.
@Sepalot hat es auch krachen lassen @Kubitix und Wildweibchen haben auch so manche Klosterschänke unsicher gemacht.

Irgendwie haben wir dieses Wochenende etwas weniger Fotos gemacht. Aber Unterwegs waren wir natürlich. 29 °C und Sonne , da hält es doch niemanden drin.

Samstags 30km / 650 hm - Einmal Neroberg (Wiesbaden) und zurück. Zwischendrin ein paar coole Trails rocken.

Zu schnell für's Foto 




Egal ... nächster Versuch. Erwischt ! Auch wenn sie immer noch ganz schön flott unterwegs war .




Im Waldstück zwischen Platte und Wiesbaden gibt es so manch schöne Trails.




Das lässt es sich so herrlich spielen .





Heute ging es von Eschenhahn zur Hohen Wurzel über die Eiserne Hand zurück zur Platte und retour nach Eschenhahn - 36 km / 850 hm.




Den ein oder anderen flowigen Trail haben wir natürlich auch auf unserer Tour gefunden (Der "Abstieg" Richtung Taunusstein (Bleidenstadt)).









Auf dem Weg Richtung Seitzenhahn ging es dann an einer alten Wehrkirche St. Peter vorbei. http://www.evangelisch-bb.de/cms/gemeinde/kirchen/bleidenstadt/
Krass, seit 786 steht hier was ... 1300 Jahre . Irgendwie ist mir die nie wirklich vorher aufgefallen. Schön immer wieder neue Eindrücke und Entdeckungen auf bekannten Touren zu machen.




Wer sich das Steigungsdiagramm angeschaut hat, erahnt was ab Seitzenhahn los ist ... immer lächelnd zum "Gipfel" hinauf.




An der "Hohen Wurzel" angekommen.




Von da ging es zur Eisernen Hand - besser gesagt, zur Gaststätte Waldgeist. Bekannt für XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXL Food.
Wir haben nur den gebackenen Schafskäse auf Salat genommen (als Vorspeise ausgewiesen). Mein Gott, ich erspare euch die Fotos  ... da will man nicht wirklich wissen wie groß die Hauptspeißen sind. 

Aber auch an einem Sonntag geht ein schöner Bike-Tag zu Ende und es heißt: Auf nach Hause.




Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## kubitix (8. Mai 2011)

also doch Tina und Jörg tun "heimlich" trainieren, schöne Bilder es sei euch gegönnt.

zu guter letzt noch eins von heute Abend-Sonne. Ich hab meine Stereo wieder, es hatte mich ja nie verlassen, aber die HR-Felge wurde umgespeicht. Was mich ein bizzl ärgert ist die Kleinlichkeit mit der man sich bei Cube und meinem Dealer der Sache angenommen hat. Wurde zunächst eine breitere Felge zugesagt ist es nun doch nur die 559-19 XMB Ryde geworden. Naja der E2000 LRS ist bestellt das VR liegt zur Abholung bereit, für das HR in X12 kann DTSwiss keinen Liefertermin nennen. Auch auf persönliche Anfrage von mir, die Antwort erspare ich euch. Die Wirtschaft scheint jedenfalls wieder zu brummen, der Kunde tritt in den Hintergrund.


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Mai 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Die Wirtschaft scheint jedenfalls wieder zu brummen, der Kunde tritt in den Hintergrund.



ist bei den meistzen der branche ganz normal


----------



## Cortina (8. Mai 2011)

@Friendsofmine Danke werds ihm weitergeben, das arme musste heute ganz schön leiden 

@acid89 Danke Dir.

@Stefan, eigentlich nicht aber es kam anders, waren Freitag N8 und Samstag mit den Jungs von unserem Bike Shop unterwegs und weil das Wetter gut war sind wir Samstag Abend kurzerhand nach Sappada und heute zur Tour aufgebrochen, Ago war nicht dabei, sie ist jetzt stink sauer weil sie nicht mit dabei war....versteh einer diese Frauen....erst maulen "ich komm euch eh nicht hinterher" und jetzt sauer sein
Was macht Susanne, passt der Sattel nun zum Popo und wie schwer war der Rucksack 

@Jörg und Tina, bei dem Höhenprofil brechen mir die Beine weg, dieses auf und nieder kann ich nicht, bei uns gings zwar heute erst mal 1000hm bergauf und dann kurz bergab aber beim nächsten kleinen Anstiegt waren wir allesamt platt 

Wo ist den fatz??? Sitzt er noch auf seinem LV un kommt nicht runter 

Schön dass alle unterwegs waren nur um unseren Beuze mach ich mir Sorgen 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## kubitix (8. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ago war nicht dabei, sie ist jetzt stink sauer weil sie nicht mit dabei war....versteh einer diese Frauen.



Kaufst du Wörternbuch:
http://www.buch.de/shop/home/rubrikartikel/ID5801304.html?ProvID=271803

vielleicht gibt´s das ja auch:
Signora Guido / Guido Signora




Cortina schrieb:


> Was macht Susanne, passt der Sattel nun zum Popo und wie schwer war der Rucksack


bis auf eine kleine Stelle passt es eigentlich, aber sie kommt mit dem uno besser zurecht wie mit dem S5



Cortina schrieb:


> @Jörg und Tina, bei dem Höhenprofil brechen mir die Beine weg, dieses auf und nieder kann ich nicht,



guckst du mal ein Profil aus dem Ourrewold


----------



## fatz (9. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> @Wo ist den fatz??? Sitzt er noch auf seinem LV un kommt nicht runter


erstens das, zweitens war er nach 1700hm und 45km ein bissl muede und
hat ein glas rotwein dem compi vorgezogen und drittens darf er sein liteville hier
ja sowieso nicht posten.


----------



## Cortina (9. Mai 2011)

Dann musst Du jetzt immer auf den "Zeigt her Eure Liteville" Fred verlinken


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Mai 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> guckst du mal ein Profil aus dem Ourrewold



 ach du grüne Neune ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (9. Mai 2011)

@fatz: klar darfst du das, bist doch auch cube-ler und ich glaube so ein liteville zwischendurch hat noch keinem geschadet


----------



## fatz (9. Mai 2011)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> @fatz: klar darfst du das, bist doch auch cube-ler


nimmer lang. nur noch bis mein kumpel vorbeikommt, dem ich das stereo 
verkauft hab. waer kaese es zu behalten, ich fahr's ja doch fast nimmer.
das 301 ist leichter und kann mehr, deutlich.


> ich glaube so ein liteville zwischendurch hat noch keinem geschadet


das muesst ihr wissen.


----------



## MilkyWayne (9. Mai 2011)

ich bin dafür, steige ja gezwungener maßen auch auf trek um... udn nachdems ja sonst keine wirklich ordentlichen bilder-threads gibt, hast du meine stimme schonmal auf jeden Fall


----------



## EvilEvo (9. Mai 2011)

Will auch mal wieder was in die Runde werfen:


----------



## blutbuche (9. Mai 2011)

@fatz und der rest der fremdfahrer .. - wäre schön , wir würden euch hier trotzdem net verlier´n !!!! 

@kubitix : schönes bild mit der abendsonne ! grüss´le , die kati


----------



## Trialbiker82 (9. Mai 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club



 Nun ist die Mindestkilometer zahl deutlich nach oben geschraubt wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black arrow zz (9. Mai 2011)

so geiles bike-wetter hier und ich sitz am flughafen auf dem weg nach china; auch wenn das das land der fahrräder ist oder war aber so richtig werde ich dort kaum dazu kommen; lasst es euch gut gehen; ich erfreu mich dann wenigstens an euern bildern


----------



## Groudon (9. Mai 2011)

wieso sehen positive Vorbauten an Race-HT's eigentlich immer so abgrundtief hässlich aus? Ich muss meinen nun wohl auch drehen, aber ich hab keine richtige Lust bei dem Anblick. xD


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Mai 2011)

ich kann meinen nicht drehen! die ansicht täuscht etwas. ich hab ne relativ hohe sattelüberhöhung und hab große probleme mit unabgesenktem sattel bergab hintendran zu kommen! wenn ich den vorbau noch dreh, wirds noch kritischer!


----------



## nen (9. Mai 2011)

Danke, freut mich @ chrisle, Friendsofmine, spurhalter, Kati, rabi05, Kuschi und Pedal41

Schöne Bilder @ all

@Guido: selber geile Gegend  Sollte ich mal südlich des Hauptkamms unterwegs sein, werde ich dich mit Fragen nach Touren löchern  

Heute eine Bike & Hike Tour an die Grenze zwischen Wettersteingebirge und Karwendel.





Karwendel 





Links Mittenwald, das Tal rechts davon geht es zum Karwendelklassiker





Zurück am Bikedepot, die Hohe Munde im Rahmen





Die Kalkkögel, gut erkennbar der neue Felssturz





Über einen traumhaften Trail wieder runter ins Inntal










Kurz vor der Talsohle 





Dann noch am Inn entlang und vorbei an der Martinswand nach Innsbruck





Schöne Grüße 
nen


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Mai 2011)

@nen: Wie immer geile Bilder  Da möcht man sich am liebsten gleich hinbeamen und fahren ... geht aber leider noch nicht 

Faaaaaatz, Du bist doch Physiker. Mach da mal wat klar, mit de Beamerei un so .


----------



## barbarissima (9. Mai 2011)

*So, habe am Wochenende auch mal wieder ein Ausflügle ins Grüne gemacht **

** und sogar die Kamera dabei gehabt, um einen kleinen Beitrag zur Bilderflut leisten zu können **

*

*Man fährt doch einfach viel lieber Berge hoch, wenn man oben mit einer schönen Aussicht belohnt wird *












*Zwischendurch mal hier und da ein Päuschen* 







*...zum Teil sogar mit Beistand von oben **

*










*Ja und dann geht es auch schon wieder mit Schwung nach unten 

*





*Wünsche euch eine schöne Woche 

*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Mai 2011)

______________ schrieb:


> Wir waren heute auch mal eine Runde "würfeln"....Dabei waren ein 05-er LTD2, ein 08-er Acid und ein 10-er AMS 100...


  Ist ja fast genau unser "Fuhrpark" - auch in der Lackierung...

Danke für 2x Pferdefotos..... Und überhaupt scheint mir das Goldene Zeitalter hier angebrochen.... Selten so viele, so tolle Fotos in so kurzen Abständen gesehen.... Und auch Mc Barbara war wieder mit dem Bike  unterwegs - und hat es sich gut gehen lassen.... Lasst dieses goldene Zeitalter nie enden....
Heute keine Story nur 1 Foto - war froh überhaupt was gemacht zu haben....nach dem Wochenende. 
Dennoch schönes Gefühl nach erledigter Tour, wenn man sich endlich aufgerafft hat. Auch endlich wieder richtig wach.  
*Irgendwo an der Oder....*




PS: Ich liebe das Flachland (Eure HM machen mir schon beim Ansehen des Profiles "Angst" ) ..... Flachland ist schön, Flachland laaaa laa laaa - aber die Fotos von dem Gelände bei Euch sind wunderschön anzusehen. Immer wieder...


----------



## sepalot (9. Mai 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> Mal sehen, vielleicht geht es heute noch an den Ochsenkopf - Hanzz rollen .​


 

Ja, da war ich  am Sonntag auch.​ 
Das war doch glatt ein Fichtelgebirgs-WE 



. Nach Samstag, am Sonntag noch mal aufs Rad. Die "Ost-Connection" hat sich angekündigt 



. Endlich, nach langer, langer Zeit mal wieder mit Frank und Robert biken 



. Man wird zusammen, wie letztes Jahr wieder die Zeit im Juli beim Freeride Festival in Saalbach-Hinterglemm verbringen 






.​ 
Also erst mal ne Runde abhängen. Rob vor mir, mit Mörder-Fritzz (RS Totem und Stahlfederdämpfer am Heck) oder darf man so was Hanzz-Prototyp nennen 



.




​ 
Das Hanzz hängt jetzt zum ersten Mal ab 



.




​ 

Schön den Gipfel im Blick 



.




​ 
Ja, das Wetter war gut 









. Fernsicht bis nach Amerika 



.





"Nein man, ich will noch nicht aussteigen, ......" 














​ 




​ 
Da kommt schon der Härteste. Freeride-Hardtail aus "hochfestem Stahl". Michael haut sich durch Steinfeld. Meister Tom im Nacken.




​ 
Nun stürzt sich auch Tom herab.




​ 

Rob und Frank.​ 




​ 









​ 
Nein, das Unscharfe liegt nicht am fehlenden Talent des Fotografen (Fank), man wird es noch sehen, ...




​ 
... ich hab ihn manipuliert und aus versehen von den letzten Bildern den Autofokus abgestellt - Schande auf mein Haupt 



.




​ 




​ 
Ja, dann müss ma noch mal ran. Trapp trapp der Trapper, tripp tripp der Indiana 



.




​ 
Attacke!




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
Na sauber Frank - thanks for this picture! 














​ 




​ 
Nur Bilder vom Rob wollt die Kamera nicht machen - näher als so lässt sie ihn nicht ran - Aufnahmeverweigerung 



.




​ 




​ 





​ 

*War zwar heute kurz für mich, aber einfach Mega. Endlich mal wieder mit den Miriquidi-Rider biken und dann auch noch auf heimischen Boden und das Hanzz geht auch am Ochsenkopf einfach megaaaaaaaaaaaaa! *






​ 




​ 
So ganz ohne Schäden geht's am Ochsenkopf nicht. Ob der Michael gezogen hat vor Angst, bis der Hebel nachgegeben hat? Nein eine kleine Bodenprobe genommen . 




​ 
Reifen und Hose gehören halt nicht zusammen.




​ 
Dann ging schon postwendend weiter. Schutteln am Waldstein war noch angesagt für den Abend. Probiert wurde nach dem schon bekannten Weg (Seenweg) der Weg weiter runter zur Zigeunermühle. Echt schön schnell und man kommt auf eine 3km lange Abfahrt 



. 




​ 
Hammer Bike-WE gehabt (hät nur noch der Freitag gefehlt ).​


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Mai 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Heute keine Story nur 1 Foto



Aber dafür ein schönes Foto .


----------



## sepalot (9. Mai 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Man fährt doch einfach viel lieber Berge hoch, wenn man oben mit einer schönen Aussicht belohnt wird *


 
stimmt 

... und man sieht, du hast den Tag genossen mit leckerer Brotzeitplatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (9. Mai 2011)

Ich finde die BÃ¤rbel hat ein gutes Auge fÃ¼r sehr gute Fotos. Wenn ich die sehe bin ich immer positiv gelaunt.
Die Brotzeit sieht lecker aus & ist bestimmt verdient !
Ihr seit ja sehr viel in den Bergen unterwegs, ist das mit dem AMS ok oder wÃ¤re so eine Stereo/Sting Maschine dafÃ¼r angebrachter ?!

Gruss & schÃ¶ne Woche allen "HÃ¼tchen & WÃ¼rfelspielern"

ï£¿ is back


----------



## Cortina (9. Mai 2011)

@nen das ist ein Deal, kommst südlich vom Kamm zeig ich Dir meine Hotspots und komm ich nördlich bist Du dran 
Geile Bergbilder und auch wenn ich das Karwendel schon tausend mal gefahren bin es ist und bleibt ein Traum 

@Bärbel wenn ich Dich so mit der Jausenplatte und dem Bier grinsen sehe frage ich mich was Dir besser gefällt Biken, Essen oder.... 

@sepi ist ja schon ein Traum Dein Hanzz aber die Liftbilder nehmen in letzter Zeit etwas zu vermehrt zu 

@Spuri zwar nur ein Foto aber wenigstens aufm Bike im Gegegnsatz zu mir 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Pedal41 (9. Mai 2011)

Hi Cubes....!

Tolle Fotostories liefert ihr hier wieder ab....

@nen

da kommen Erinnerungen , Karwendel 5 Tage  auf Schusters Rappen  oder Martinswand den urigen Klettersteig mit toller Aussicht von dort oben.Schöne Bilder.

Grüsse aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## barbarissima (9. Mai 2011)

Danke schön Sepalot und Friendsofmine 



*@Cortina*
Essen natürlich 

 Aber zu der Futterkrippe kommt man nur zu Fuß oder mit dem Radl 




*@Sepalot*
Mein persönlicher Favorit ist Bild Nr.19 




*@Friendsofmine*
Ob AMS, Stereo oder Fritzz, das ist Geschmacksache. Für mich gibt es nichts Schöneres, als flowige Trails 

 Da ist das AMS prima 

 Je grober die Abfahrt, desto mehr brauchst du ein Stereo oder ein Fritzz (das Sting ist eher was für Marathonfahrer und Tourer, hat nur 120mm Federweg) und je mehr es in Richtung Fritzz geht, desto mehr Arbeit macht es, den Berg hoch zu kommen


----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Friendsofmine*
> Ob AMS, Stereo oder Fritzz, das ist Geschmacksache. Für mich gibt es nichts Schöneres, als flowige Trails
> 
> Da ist das AMS prima
> ...



dem kann ich zustimmen, mit dem AMS geht alles .... Abwärts hat mir später mein Fritzz schon besser gefallen, aber Bergauf war das AMS klar im Vorteil  und jetzt mit dem AMD und 150mm bin ich fast schon der Meinung, Cube hat das ideale Alpentouren/Alpencross/Mittelgebirge und überhaupt für alles geeignet Bike im Angebot 

Stereo bin ich noch nicht gefahren .....


----------



## Ryo (9. Mai 2011)

Haha bin nur sprachlos wie viel hier mittlerweile los ist 
Nein, ich hatte ein kleines Problem mit dem Videoupload und der Einbindung, deswegen musste der Punkt als Platzhalter her 

Hab mir eine GoPro zuegelegt und mal erste Aufnahmeversuche zusammengeschnitten, ziemlich lichtempfindlich das Ding 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/23500791"]http://vimeo.com/23500791[/ame]


----------



## barbarissima (9. Mai 2011)

Ja wie Ryo, ist das alles, was du nach Monaten der Abstinenz vom Cubefred zu sagen hast  Pünktchen und Strich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Also ein bisschen ausführlicher hätten wir ja schon ganz gerne gewusst, was du in der Zwischenzeit so alles getrieben hast (gerne auch mit Bildern)


----------



## Friendsofmine (9. Mai 2011)

Danke - jetzt bin ich  besser im Bilde was die gefederte Cube Ware angeht.
Den Verkäufern- kann man leider nicht mehr trauen. Wie im Märchen von bösen Wolf........


----------



## lasabur (9. Mai 2011)

Auch von mir mal ein paar Bilder von meiner Sonntagstour...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (10. Mai 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> Reifen und Hose gehören halt nicht zusammen.


yeah! klassische backenbremse! 

vielleicht doch naechstes mal eine schwarze hose.


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. Mai 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> yeah! klassische backenbremse!
> 
> vielleicht doch naechstes mal eine schwarze hose.



Mir scheint, die muss aber noch ein wenig zentriert werden .


----------



## fatz (10. Mai 2011)

der uebt halt noch


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Mai 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Den Verkäufern- kann man leider nicht mehr trauen. Wie im Märchen von bösen Wolf........



diu willst mir erzählen, dass ein verkäufer ein sting dem stereo gleichgestellt hat?!


----------



## m.rr (10. Mai 2011)

Moin Leute,
  hab mir gerade mal die Zeit genommen und mir hier die letzten paar Seiten angeschaut.  Waaahnsinn, supertolle Beiträge. Einfach nur schön.   

  Grüße an alle!
  Michael


----------



## barbarissima (10. Mai 2011)

Ryo schrieb:


> Haha bin nur sprachlos wie viel hier mittlerweile los ist
> Nein, ich hatte ein kleines Problem mit dem Videoupload und der Einbindung, deswegen musste der Punkt als Platzhalter her
> 
> Hab mir eine GoPro zuegelegt und mal erste Aufnahmeversuche zusammengeschnitten, ziemlich lichtempfindlich das Ding
> http://vimeo.com/23500791


 
Schon besser 


Gut, dass du dir die GoPro zugelegt hast. Der Welzheimer Wald wurde hier während deiner Abwesenheit nämlich sträflich verachlässigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (10. Mai 2011)

Ja, ihr müsst mich halt doch mal besuchen kommen 

Hab auchnoch ein paar Aufnahmen von den Kaiserbergen und dem Kalten Feld, aber da war die Cam schlecht positioniert, sieht man kaum was


----------



## cytrax (10. Mai 2011)

@ Ryo, spitzen Video


----------



## Friendsofmine (10. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> diu willst mir erzählen, dass ein verkäufer ein sting dem stereo gleichgestellt hat?!




Ja in der Tat. Der meinte das Sting ist halt ein wenig sportlicher, aber sonst gleich.
Worauf ich fragte warum die dann zwei Modelle produzieren- er die 'einleuchtende' Antwort gab- das liegt an Cube.
Da wusste ich das ich im falschen Laden war.


----------



## fatz (10. Mai 2011)

sowas gibt's oefter. war neulich mal in einem laden, wo mir der inhaber stolz erzaehlt hat, 
dass er mit seinem trek remedy auch oft auf richtig schweren trails unterwegs ist. irgendwann 
bin ich dann draufgekommen, dass das remedy mit den racing ralphs drauf nicht etwa 
einem voellig bescheuerten kunden gehoert.....

und nein, er meinte er wuerde keinen 2ten lrs dazu fahren.


----------



## horstling (10. Mai 2011)

Ryo schrieb:


> Hab mir eine GoPro zuegelegt und mal erste Aufnahmeversuche zusammengeschnitten, ziemlich lichtempfindlich das Ding



Also zu der Aufnahmequalität gibts nix zu meckern! Schön gemacht, auch ohne Hintergrundmusik. " Fragen: Wie sieht Deine Halterung aus, Brustgurt? Finde die Perspektive nicht schlecht! 
Und kommt das Klappern vom Kamerahalter oder vom Bike?


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Mai 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> sowas gibt's oefter. war neulich mal in einem laden, wo mir der inhaber stolz erzaehlt hat,
> dass er mit seinem trek remedy auch oft auf richtig schweren trails unterwegs ist. irgendwann
> bin ich dann draufgekommen, dass das remedy mit den racing ralphs drauf nicht etwa
> einem voellig bescheuerten kunden gehoert.....



hart.. 
fasziniert mich immerhin was "konkurrenz" manchmal so drauf hat..


----------



## dusi__ (10. Mai 2011)

klappern dürfte von der cam an sich kommen. das bekommt man in den griff indem man 1-2 lagen panzertape ins innere des gehäuses klebt


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Mai 2011)

genau, das klappern kommt von dem "restplatz", den die cam in der hülle noch hat.


----------



## fatz (10. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> hart..
> fasziniert mich immerhin was "konkurrenz" manchmal so drauf hat..



ich find sowas gut. da weisst du wenigstens gleich, dass du da falsch bist.
eigentlich sollt er's in schaufenster stellen und einen zettel mit "das gehoert dem chef"
dranhaengen. dann koennt man sich das reingehen sparen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Mai 2011)

könnt aber für ein falsches bild sorgen. unser chefe fährt n hardtail und n "race"fully. wenn jetzt jemand ein enduro will und nur die zwei räder da stehen sieht, oder besser s rennrad, dann kommt er ja ned  - evtl. müssten die räder vom chef und den angestellten drin stehn - da haben wir auf jedem gebiet (abgesehn von downhill und freeride nur bedingt) was zu bieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (10. Mai 2011)

ich schmunzel übrigens jeden morgen über ein relativ leichtes focus hardtail (mit alu frame) und ner reba, bärentatzen und vorallem 2,4er Fat Albert


----------



## Friendsofmine (10. Mai 2011)

@ Andi 3001 Kann dein Chef nicht noch einen zweiten Laden in meiner Nähe aufmachen?
Dann wüsste ich, das ich guten Händen bin.

Ich lass jetzt immer das Bike daheim, wenn ich mal in so ein Bike Fachgeschäft muss.
Ständig das - bei uns hättest du für das Geld ein super Trek / Specialized/ Lapi. etc. bekommen. Keiner hat mal gesagt - gutes Bike.
Wenn ich etwas anderes haben hätte wollen, würde ich nicht das Cube fahren. So einfach ist das manchmal.
Vor 2 Tagen hat ein zweiter Stadler in B aufgemacht. War gestern nur mal Brunoxx holen- und ich muss sagen da war die Hölle los. Fast keine Bikes mehr und bei der Rep. Station 20 Meter Schlange.
Die haben genau im Szene Kiez den Store aufgemacht- da werden sich die vielen kleinen Läden die es da gibt bald umschauen.
Aber allgemein hab ich jedenfalls in B den eindruck das Biken unheimlich boomt.Obwohl wir einen guten ÖPNV haben.


----------



## lasabur (10. Mai 2011)

Hier noch meine Bilder von der Samstagstour in der Nähe von Ulm. Dank dessen Beistand konnte ja nix schief gehen...



Allerdings brauchte ich den Beistand auch nicht wirklich, da dies der einzige Trail war, denn ich auf der Tour gefunden habe...



Ansonsten waren Waldautobahnen angesagt, das war aber auch nicht so schlimm, wollte eh meine neue Spiegelreflexkamera austesten...







Das war irgendwo bei Balzheim...



Hier nochmal aus der Nähe...



Zurück ging es dann auf den Illerradwanderweg...











Und auf den letzten paar Metern wurde ich dann von diesen Steinmännchen angefeuert...











Und hier nochmal die Tour im Überblick...



Viel Spaß beim Ansehen...


----------



## horstling (10. Mai 2011)

Aha! Der Stonemantrail! Da hab ich doch schon was von gehört! Sah aber irgendwie anders aus


----------



## fatz (10. Mai 2011)

der war doch irgendwo in suedtirol. obwohl die bezeichnung recht irre fuehrend ist. der trailanteil ist da marginal.


----------



## MilkyWayne (10. Mai 2011)

ne spiegelreflex mit aufs rad  da hab ich immer viel zu viel angst, dass es mich legt und alles hinüber ist. Deshalb muss die apfel-kamera reichen


----------



## WildWeibchen (10. Mai 2011)

Wie man bei uns so sagt, also unsere Nachbarn machen das immer,

Guuddee,

super Bilder bekomme ich hier zu sehen und Bärbel tut mal wieder was für die Frauenquote, da möchte ich mich auch mal wieder melden.

Kubtitix hat mich heute wieder zu einem Eis eingeladen, die Bedingungen hat er mir aber erst unterwegs mitgeteilt:
50KM 600HM





Kubtitix meinte übrigens, daß Gepäckproblem wäre nunmehr gelöst.




PS: Das Eis war Supi, hat sich gelohnt


----------



## Cortina (10. Mai 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> der war doch irgendwo in suedtirol. obwohl die bezeichnung recht irre fuehrend ist. der trailanteil ist da marginal.



Teile von dem Padola Track vom Sonntag laufen auf dem Stoneman Trail 



WildWeibchen schrieb:


> Kubtitix hat mich heute wieder zu einem Eis eingeladen, die Bedingungen hat er mir aber erst unterwegs mitgeteilt:
> 50KM 600HM



Gabs keine tiefer gelegene und nähere Eisdiele


----------



## kubitix (10. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Gabs keine tiefer gelegene und nähere Eisdiele



Die Eisdiele liegt tiefer und viel näher, dazu muß man aber bei uns vor der Tür links abbiegen und nicht rechts.

Ich hab das Navi, deshalb ist die "Macht mit mir".

PS: Zur Belohnung geht´s jetzt noch lecker Schnitzelchen mit Kochkäs essen, bis nachher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (10. Mai 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Die Eisdiele liegt tiefer und viel näher, dazu muß man aber bei uns vor der Tür links abbiegen und nicht rechts.



Scheiß Einbahnstraßen


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. Mai 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> PS: Zur Belohnung geht´s jetzt noch lecker Schnitzelchen mit Kochkäs essen, bis nachher.



Maaaahlzeit


----------



## fatz (10. Mai 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Die Eisdiele liegt tiefer und viel näher, dazu muß man aber bei uns vor der Tür links abbiegen und nicht rechts.
> 
> Ich hab das Navi, deshalb ist die "Macht mit mir".



also mit der navibedienung sollte dir der guido eigentlich weiterhelfen koennen. ansonsten
frag doch mal die oertliche pfadfindergruppe.


----------



## JDEM (10. Mai 2011)

War gestern Abend noch ein wenig unterwegs und hab mich zwischenzeitlich durchgerungen Fotos zu machen. Die Trails bin ich lieber gefahren ohne anzuhalten 

Kirche in Dreis-Tiefenbach (irgendnen kleines Kaff) im Süden NRWs:





Mit Ausblick auf nen Park und Kriegerdenkmäler:




So einen Moai hätte ich dort aber nicht erwartet




Oben angekommen brannte die Sonne auch noch ganz schön:




Und dank Kyrill war alles ganz schön gelb:





Das Cube ist diesmal nicht zu sehen, obwohl es jetzt fast die endgültige Form erreich hat, aber das gibt es dann beim nächsten Mal.

Grüße Jan


----------



## barbarissima (10. Mai 2011)

*@WildWeibchen*
Die "Wir gehen jetzt ein Eis essen"-Nummer habe ich auch schon erlebt  Bei mir war die Eisdiele schon in so gut wie in Sichtweite und dann ging es noch mal nach rechts, 300hm und 10 km außen rum  
Wenigstens habt ihr noch Fotos gemacht


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Mai 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> War gestern Abend noch ein wenig unterwegs .... So einen Moai hätte ich dort aber nicht erwartet


 Moai - den kannte ich so auch noch nicht.... 
Allerdings sieht es von der Nutzung her dann doch eher nach dem hier aus.  
Also nicht der Konkrete - eher das Ding überhaupt - habe den Erstbesten genommen.
Schon interessant, wo diese Dinger überall rumstehen/rumstanden.  Schöne Storys & Fotos mal wieder von Euch....bei mir war´s heute eher das Kati ärgern beim joggen...

PS: @ Kubitix  - warum überhaupt noch selbst zur Eisdiele biken, Wildweibchen kann doch einen ganzen Anhänger davon (Eis) mitbringen, dank Eurer genialen Transportlösung.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (10. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Wer war noch beim gäsbock marathon am samstag`?
> mit hemme bin ich ein kurzes stück gefahren, von dämon hab ichs gelesen








ich war auch dabei


----------



## JDEM (10. Mai 2011)

@Spuri: 
Ja, der Einmannbunker an der Stelle war mir auch neu. Strategisch macht der da keinen Sinn (enges Tal, flankiert von Bergen), aber vll wurde der auch nachträglich dahin geschafft und umgestaltet. Hier in der Stadt sind eh noch viele Bunker und in den Wäldern Bombentrichter zu finden, ist für nen angehenden Geschichtslehrer dann doch immer wieder spannend


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Mai 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> ich war auch dabei



bist aber brav rechts weiter, oder ?


----------



## unocz (10. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> bist aber brav rechts weiter, oder ?





hehe, neeeeeee bin links gefahren.


----------



## lasabur (10. Mai 2011)

@horstling...die Steinmännchen sind in der Nähe von Ulm an der Iller zu finden...
@eck1992...die Kamera ist immer gut in einer Tasche verpackt, ich glaub das hält einiges aus, und wenn ich die dabei habe, geh ich es auch mal ruhiger an...


----------



## Ryo (10. Mai 2011)

horstling schrieb:


> Also zu der Aufnahmequalität gibts nix zu meckern! Schön gemacht, auch ohne Hintergrundmusik. " Fragen: Wie sieht Deine Halterung aus, Brustgurt? Finde die Perspektive nicht schlecht!
> Und kommt das Klappern vom Kamerahalter oder vom Bike?



Jep genau, das Klackern kommt von der Cam. Werden den Tipp von Andi mit dem Panzertape mal ausprobieren  Ich hab mir zur Cam direkt den Brustgurt von GoPro dazubestellt, gerade weil ich diese Perspektive auch sehr mag


----------



## earl.grey (11. Mai 2011)

Hier mein Cube Acid Comp 2010 (grey&green) frisch vom Händler


----------



## Cortina (11. Mai 2011)

Anbei noch ein paar Impressionen vom Sonntag auf denen ich mal mit drauf sein darf 

Von unserem Robby geschossen.


































@earl.grey ich finde das Cube grün sowieso schön und mit grau siehts top aus 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## barbarissima (11. Mai 2011)

Auf dem sechsten Bild kommst du schon ein bisschen zierlich rüber


----------



## fatz (11. Mai 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Auf dem sechsten Bild kommst du schon ein bisschen zierlich rüber


der guido ist halt nun mal kein huehne. eher ein huehnchen.      duck und weg............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## earl.grey (11. Mai 2011)

@ Guido!

Danke sehr. Ich fands auch toll!

Deine Bilder sind auch top! Wunderschöne Trails.


----------



## OIRAM (11. Mai 2011)

*Bo-Ey... Hammmmaaaa

So viele super Bild- und Videobeiträge. 

Gibt´s hier nur noch Rentner und Teilzeitarbeitskräfte... 

Wo nehmt Ihr alle die Zeit her, so viel zu Biken und Fotos zu machen.

Aber egal, immer weiter machen... 

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Cortina (11. Mai 2011)

Kikerikieeeeeee, ich sag nur klein und gemein und wenns drauf ankommt auch schnell 

@Bärbel außerdem kenne ich viele Frauen die auf meine 67kg eifersüchtig sind


----------



## xerto (11. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> @Bärbel außerdem kenne ich viele Frauen die auf meine 67kg eifersüchtig sind



Ja das kenn ich.......


Hier ein Bild von meinen durchtrainierten 55 Kg..


----------



## rabi05 (11. Mai 2011)

so die Hookworm sind da sieht schick aus besser als die Fat Frank.


----------



## barbarissima (11. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> @Bärbel außerdem kenne ich viele Frauen die auf meine 67kg eifersüchtig sind


Jau! Frauen können sowas schlecht haben


----------



## LittleBoomer (11. Mai 2011)

earl.grey schrieb:


> Hier mein Cube Acid Comp 2010 (grey&green) frisch vom Händler



Wow, dass sieht ja mal cool aus. Mal was anderes. Ich suche ja noch ein MTB fürs Ins-Geschäft-fahren. Das könnte es werden....

Viel Spaß damit !

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Beff94 (11. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend liebe Cubegemeinde 

Nachdem ich schon seit längerem nichts mehr gepostet hab wollte ich jetzt auch mal wieda 

Also an meinen AMS hat sich ja auch ein bisschen getan.


So sahs letztes Jahr aus:






Und so aktuell






Was sich getan hat ist ein neuer Lenker plus Vorbau, eigentlich wollte ich nur mal zum testen den Lenker von meinen Voltage verbauen. Doch dann wurde das zum Dauerzustand.  Das fahrverhalten ist nun traumhaft und das AMS fährt sich durch den kurzen Vorbau wie ein neues Bike 






Mein AMS taugt ma nun endlich wieda 













grüße Stefan


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. Mai 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> Ja das kenn ich.......
> 
> 
> Hier ein Bild von meinen durchtrainierten 55 Kg..



Hey, dann sind wir ja in der selben Kampfklasse ... da kann man auch auf der Arbeit ruhig mal seinen durchtrainierten und gestählten Körper zeigen  :kotz:Fast wie der Coca Cola Light Man ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Mai 2011)

DAS ist unterirdisch ....:kotz: 

.
.
.


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. Mai 2011)

Bevor Spuri uns hier verkloppt, dass wir nur Unsinn im "Zeigt her eure Cube" Thread machen:


----------



## Cortina (12. Mai 2011)

*Gestern Abend gings zum Night Ride 

Nette Gruppe zusammengekommen, alles Heizer das wird noch Lustig auf dem Trail 




Gruppenbild am Gipfel 




Gipfelaussicht Richtung Venedig




Ghostrider aufm Trail 




Die "Varta Volkssturm"




Im Vergleich zum Mazda 6 Xenon Abblendlicht 




Grüße
Guido
*


----------



## xerto (12. Mai 2011)

Geile Bilder 

Warum fahrt Ihr den nicht im Hellen?

Trotz super Lampen ist die Sicht doch eingeschränkt.


----------



## Gummischwain (12. Mai 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> Warum fahrt Ihr den nicht im Hellen?



Ja weils nunmal "*Night Ride*" und nicht "*Day **Ride*" geißt! 

Probier's erst mal aus! Macht fun!


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Mai 2011)

Da wir ebenfalls den mazda haben würd ich mal sagen dein flakscheinwerfer taugt  hast schon gesagt was es für einer is? nur dass er mit unsrer geld/lumen rechnung ned mitkommt, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (12. Mai 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Ja weils nunmal "*Night Ride*" und nicht "*Day **Ride*" geißt!



  

@erto 
1. weil sonst die Fahrradlampenindustrie nichts zu tun hätte
2. weil wir ja immerhin bergauf im Hellen gefahren sind
3. weils im Dunkeln bergab mehr Spaß macht
4. weil (man sollte es kaum glauben) auch Italiener arbeiten und erst um 19.30 Feierabend haben.

Das kommt auf den Fotos nicht so rüber aber mit den Lampen hast Du keine Probleme im Dunkeln.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## dusi__ (12. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> 4. weil (man sollte es kaum glauben) auch Italiener arbeiten und erst um 19.30 Feierabend haben.




jetzt mal nich schwindeln


----------



## xerto (12. Mai 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> jetzt mal nich schwindeln



Doch es gibt (einen) Italiner die nach 19 Uhr arbeiten.

Berlusconi mit 17 jährige.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Mai 2011)

kein Problem, haben bestimmt erst um 18:00 angefangen 

so nochmal schnell ein bild, damit es keine Beschwerden gibt 



Cube in Action


----------



## blutbuche (12. Mai 2011)

qearl grey : super schöne farb kombi 
@beff : ..warum denn unbedingt braune griffe  ????


----------



## mi2 (12. Mai 2011)

von gestern. und ja das is ******* am rad


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Mai 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Bevor Spuri uns hier verkloppt, dass wir nur Unsinn im "Zeigt her eure Cube" Thread machen....








 Spuri ist nicht in der Stimmung....bin gearde von einer herrlichen 40 km Runde zurück - die Bikes wurden gereinigt und gepflegt......und nun sollten die schönen Fotos (ja, ich fand sie Wunderschön!) samt Story eingestellt werden - alles weg!!! Gelöscht! Im Ablageordner, auf der SD- Karte und im Zwischenspeicher.....Papierkorb....überall nix mehr... Keine Fotos..... Sorry!  Macht Ihr wenigstens welche ..... in den Fred... mit oder ohne "Traumfigur"  - aber mit Cube....


----------



## mzaskar (12. Mai 2011)

noch eins aus meiner Cube Vergangenheit


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. Mai 2011)

@ Cortina de Ampezzo

Varta Volkssturm gehört an jedes Fahrrad. Könnte man ja gesetzlich "durchdrücken". Nun ja - geht wohl im 'Silvio Reich' einfacher.


----------



## Cortina (12. Mai 2011)

Das geht auch in Deutschland aufm Trail, Feld, Wiesen und Waldweg auf der Straße reicht ne normale Lampe.

Im Endefekt darf man in Italien weniger als in Deutschland, und die Strafen sind wesentlich höher, Vorteil hier interesiert sich keine Mensch dafür 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Mai 2011)

Was hat dich eigentlich nach italia verschlagen? Ich bin mal neugierig


----------



## Cortina (12. Mai 2011)

Antwort per PN, gehört hier nicht hin


----------



## mzaskar (12. Mai 2011)

Ok


----------



## kubitix (12. Mai 2011)

ããã°ããã(Konbanwa) allen WÃ¼rfelanern,

ja ich war gestern und heute mit einem WÃ¼rfel unterwegs. Doch zuerst ein Bild vom Fluplatz Reinheim.

Der ein oder andere erinnert sich vielleicht noch an meinen Beitrag von der Ã¤lteren Dame. Diese hatte zu Weihnachten einen GelÃ¤ndewagen geschenkt bekommen und dessen GelÃ¤ndetauglichkeit auf dem Flugfeld erprobt. Nun ja bis sie steckenblieb und von der Feuerwehr errettet werden muÃte.

Mittlerweile haben die Sanierungsarbeiten begonnen, wird wohl ein teures Geschenk.




Nun aber zurÃ¼ck zu "wichtigeren" Dingen. Gestern mit dem Stereo eine Runde gedreht, wir haben hier im Ourrewold so ein Pilotprojekt fÃ¼r seriÃ¶se MTBÂ´ler, wie Spuri und mich.



Versuchsweise, im Moment leider nur auf einem Streckenabschnitt, haben wir solche sehr natÃ¼rlich aussehenden Matten bekommen. Diese sollen im Falle von Regen und schlecht Wetter Perioden den Verschmutzungsgrad fÃ¼r die sÃ¼ndhaft teuren MoubtainbikeÂ´s deutlich reduzieren. Es gibt sogar BefÃ¼rworter die der Meinung sind das putzen des geliebten BikeÂ´s wÃ¼rde sich durch die MaÃnahme vollstÃ¤ndig erÃ¼brigen. Da glaube ich allerdings nicht so richtig dran, ich denke polieren muÃ ich weiterhin. Wenn das ganze funktioniert, sollen alle Wege so ausgestattet werden.




Ok der 1.4. ist ja schon lÃ¤nger her, das ist der Startplatz Erlau bei FrÃ¤nkisch-Crumbach
http://www.dhv.de/odb/details.php?qi=glp_details&popup=1&item=134





Heute morgen bin ich dann bei erfrischenden 15Â°C auf eine schnelle Hausrunde gestartet. Unterwegs traf ich eine junge Familie, die ebenfalls einen kurzen Ausflug machen wollten.




Ich hab kurz angehalten und mein Baby vorgestellt, hat sie aber nicht sonderlich interessiert.




Wie gesagt ich war ja auf einer "schnellen" Hausrunde, da ist man dann manchmal auch fÃ¼r die Kamera zu schnell.




und nun das ganze in Zeitlupe




@Guido
na da seit ihr dieses mal ja an der Pizzeria vorbei gekommen. SchÃ¶ne Bilder macht Lust auf mehr und all das was da noch kommt.


----------



## barbarissima (12. Mai 2011)

mi2 schrieb:


> von gestern. und ja das is ******* am rad


 
Du meinst Schei**e? Pfui Teufel 

 






spurhalter schrieb:


> Spuri ist nicht in der Stimmung....bin gearde von einer herrlichen 40 km Runde zurück - die Bikes wurden gereinigt und gepflegt......und nun sollten die schönen Fotos (ja, ich fand sie Wunderschön!) samt Story eingestellt werden - alles weg!!!


 
Und jetzt hatte ich mich schon soo gefreut


----------



## barbarissima (12. Mai 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Nun aber zurück zu "wichtigeren" Dingen. Gestern mit dem Stereo eine Runde gedreht, wir haben hier im Ourrewold so ein Pilotprojekt für seriöse MTB´ler, wie Spuri und mich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Finde ich sehr gut die Idee 

 Bestimmt liegen am Weganfang noch Puschen rum, die man anziehen muss, damit man nix schmutzig macht


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Im Endefekt darf man in Italien weniger als in Deutschland......
> 
> Grüße
> Guido



Na das gehört in das Reich der Legenden. Bestes Beispiel ist doch Signore Silvio. Der macht "unmögliches Wahr", und darf alles.

Nun gut- aber z.B. die Italy 2 Ltr. Regel bei KFZ hab ich auch noch nie verstanden. Maserati/Intergrale / Alfa mit 2000ccm.......


----------



## barbarissima (12. Mai 2011)

*@Cortina*
Klasse Bilder *

*


*@mzaskar*
War schon auch schön das AMS* 

*


----------



## danielmeier (12. Mai 2011)

@Cortina 


Respekt!!!


Sebastian Gronowski Berlin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beff94 (12. Mai 2011)

@blutbuche

also die braunen warn früher dran, weil meine im Bikepark den Geist aufgegeben haben 
Und jetzt nur übergangsmäßig orange.


----------



## kubitix (12. Mai 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Bestimmt liegen am Weganfang noch Puschen rum, die man anziehen muss, damit man nix schmutzig macht



Nee eigentlich nicht, also ich hab keine gesehen, du machst mir jetzt richtig ein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich da jetzt was schmutzig gemacht habe und der Seewirt muß dann alles wieder putzen. Jetzt hab ich wieder eine schlaflose Nacht. Aber ich greif die Idee mal auf und werde mich an entsprechender Stelle erkundigen.

Stefan


----------



## st-bike (12. Mai 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Finde ich sehr gut die Idee
> 
> Bestimmt liegen am Weganfang noch Puschen rum, die man anziehen muss, damit man nix schmutzig macht



Das würde ja bedeuten, dass die so hergerichteten Wege auch für Wanderer frei sind


----------



## Pedal41 (12. Mai 2011)

@ mzaskear

Walensee mit Churfirsten oben links.....?



[/quote]


----------



## lasabur (13. Mai 2011)

*Fahrradtour am 11.05.:
Höhenpark Killesberg:
*Dieser Platz lud eigentlich zum Verweilen ein, aber ich wollte ja weiter...



Das Stuttgart soweit südlich liegt...







*Beim Bismarkturm:
*






*Auf dem Birkenköpfle alias Monte Scherbelino:
*
















*
Im Kräherwald:
*










*Die Tour nochmal im Überblick:
*



Viel Spaß beim Ansehen...


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2011)

Sehr schöne Stuttgarter Runde  

Ist der Walensee mit den Churfirsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (13. Mai 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> ...für die Kamera zu schnell.
> 
> ...das ganze in Zeitlupe
> 
> ...



 jaaaaaa das sind wir, dieses Mal aber erst NACH der Runde und nicht wie letzt DAVOR 

@Friendsofmine ist recht simpel warum die alle nur 2l hatten, darüber wurde die Steuer so extrem teuer dass es sich keiner mehr leisten konnte also baute keiner Autos über 2l

@lasabur auch wenn ich den Killesberg nicht mag weil er mich an unzählige Messen in Stuttgart erinnert, eine schöne Tour 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2011)

Aus Nostalgie  und wegen der schönen Zeit


----------



## dusi__ (13. Mai 2011)

da scheint wer nich wirklich zufrieden zu sein mit seinem nicolai


----------



## barbarissima (13. Mai 2011)

*@mzaskar*
Heb dir noch ein paar Urlaubsbilder fürs Wochenende auf. Damit kannst du uns dann aufheitern, wenn es draußen schüttet 


*@lasabur*
Stuttgart als Bikerevier scheint gar nicht so übel zu sein


----------



## idworker (13. Mai 2011)

vorallem das Bärenschlössle ist eine Tour wert.

Ja ja der Regen der kommt wohl am WE.

Wo ist nur Beuze geblieben?


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> da scheint wer nich wirklich zufrieden zu sein mit seinem nicolai


 
im Gegenteil, aber vermisse das Cubeforumsgeplausche etwas  und bilder von cubes habe ich mehr als genug, vom Nic sind es einfach noch weniger 

Brauchst dir keine Hoffnung auf ein günstiges Nicolai zu machen


----------



## barbarissima (13. Mai 2011)

idworker schrieb:


> ...
> Wo ist nur Beuze geblieben?


Den hat scheinbar der Erdboden verschluckt  Jammerschade


----------



## barbarissima (13. Mai 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Bestimmt liegen am Weganfang noch Puschen rum, die man anziehen muss, damit man nix schmutzig macht


 


st-bike schrieb:


> Das würde ja bedeuten, dass die so hergerichteten Wege auch für Wanderer frei sind


 
Natürlich nicht 

 Es werden nur spezielle Bikerpuschen ausgegeben


----------



## dusi__ (13. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Brauchst dir keine Hoffnung auf ein günstiges Nicolai zu machen



verdammt


----------



## Ryo (13. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> im Gegenteil, aber vermisse das Cubeforumsgeplausche etwas  und bilder von cubes habe ich mehr als genug, vom Nic sind es einfach noch weniger
> 
> Brauchst dir keine Hoffnung auf ein günstiges Nicolai zu machen



Man verzeihe mir die Frage, aber was ist mit deinem Fritzz passiert? (Ja ich weiß ich war ne Weile weg^^)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (13. Mai 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


>



Hattest du den SIEMENS Lufthaken dabei?!


----------



## Katadolon (13. Mai 2011)

Dann will auch mal und stelle mich noch mal kurz vor. Ich bin Chris, 34 Jahre und war wie hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=521820 geschrieben in der "Entscheidungsphase". Tja, und heute habe ich mir mein Stereo auch gleich holt.






Und hier das Acid meiner Frau




Heute werden wir mit den Kids einen kleinen Ausritt wagen mit den neuen Fahrrädern. Mal sehen, wie weit wir kommen. Leider sind wir beide sehr außer Kondition


----------



## Gummischwain (13. Mai 2011)

Hast die Team-Variante gewählt.

Schönes Teil! 
Viel Spaß damit!

Die Rahmenfarbe ist echt super! Meines Erachtens die beste Farbkombi des Stereo in 2011.


----------



## Cortina (13. Mai 2011)

*@kubitix, Glückwunsch zum neuen LRS sieht top aus  *


----------



## Gummischwain (13. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *@kubitix, Glückwunsch zum neuen LRS sieht top aus  *



OJA!
Ganz übersehen! 

Seeehr schick die neuen Pellenhalter!


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2011)

Ryo schrieb:


> Man verzeihe mir die Frage, aber was ist mit deinem Fritzz passiert? (Ja ich weiß ich war ne Weile weg^^)


 
Das habe ich ausgeschlachtet. Die Teile sind am Nicolai verbaut und der Rahmen ist hier im Forum verkauft worden. 

irgendwie hatte ich die Idee so Anfangs des Jahres ich brauche ein neues Bike  Die wahl bestand zwischen SC Nomad in Carbon und ein Helius AM. Letztendlich hat mein Bauch sich für das Nicolai (ich wollte schon immer eins, konnte oder wollte mir es jedoch nie leisten). Damit bin ich jetzt sehr zufrieden. 

Das Fritzz war gut und schön, ist mir aber nie so ans Herz gewachsen wie z.b. mein altes Zaskar oder auch mein AMS. 

Jetz bin ich Cube frei und darf hier nicht mehr posten


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2011)

Meine Bikehistorie 

GT Zaskar 1991 (fahrbereit)




Bergwerk Pulsar mit Fatty ultra von CD (kein Bild) (1999) - verkauft 






Cube LTD (im Wintertrimm) (2002) - verkauft




Cube AMS K18 (2007) - verkauft




Cube Fritzz The One (2009) - verkauft




Nicolai Helius AM (2011)


----------



## barbarissima (13. Mai 2011)

*Ich schmetter dem Kubitix und dem Katadolon dann auch mal ein*​ 


 GLÜCKWUNSCH UND VIEL SPASS DAMIT 

​ 
*entgegen *​ 

*

*​


----------



## MilkyWayne (13. Mai 2011)

mzaskar: ich und fitz hams auch erlaubt bekommen, wieso du denn nicht?

udn weil wir gerade dabei sind.. heute hat meine versicherung den diebstahl gedeckt und 2 stunden später war ich unterwegs...

naja seht selbst was dabei rauskam.. und danke für meine sondergenehmigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (13. Mai 2011)

@mzaskar : klar bist du hier weiter willkommen - die cubegemeinde is doch da seeehr nett !!! und : ein weisses nico guckt man sich doch immer gern an .. greez , k.  p.s. geh´ich recht in der annahmen , dass du mal in frankreich mit crazyracer warst ..???


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. Mai 2011)

quote=Katadolon;8307467]Tja, und heute habe ich mir mein Stereo auch gleich holt....
Und hier das Acid meiner Frau..... Leider sind wir beide sehr außer Kondition.....[/quote]





Farblich perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt die Teile. Na dann herzlich willkommen - Chris & Frau. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Und das mit der Kondition gibt sich - viele verschiedene Fotos von den Touren hier  posten soll ja dabei sehr gut helfen. 


Eck1992 schrieb:


> .. und danke für meine sondergenehmigung


 Die ist aber zeitlich eng begrenzt auf 4 Wochen - und kann lediglich durch das Verfassen von Beiträgen 
mit / oder ohne Foto in diesem festgelegten Zeitraum verlängert werden. 

PS: Das neue Bike von Dir gefällt mir!!!


----------



## buschhase (13. Mai 2011)

Sehr schöne Bilder.
Und die schwarz-weiß Familie oben find ich besonders hübsch.

Beim Trek gefällt mir das goldige nicht ganz so, aber das ist geschmackssache.

mal was anderes: Gibt es eigtl. ams150 Fahrer/innen hier? Hätte da mal ein paar Fragen.

Gruß, Nico


----------



## fatz (13. Mai 2011)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> mzaskar: ich und fitz hams auch erlaubt bekommen, wieso du denn nicht?


wer ist fitz?


----------



## MilkyWayne (13. Mai 2011)

mist ich meinte natürlich dich fatz 

beim trek.. ist orange  kommt auf dem bild nicht so ganz rüber... werde später aber nochmal 1-2 bilder nachreichen  gerade vom rp23drcv mit extra luftkammer *__*

edit: @spuri: ja ich denke da werden einige Bilder kommen


----------



## HappyGhost (13. Mai 2011)

Na dann will ich auch mal meinen Beitrag euch zeigen wo ich heut unterwegs war. Entschuldigt die kleinen Fotos aber ist mein erster Poste hier hoffe man kann trotzdem was erkennen .

  Ausgangspunkt war Klachreuth hier ging es als erstes an denn Kirschgärten vorbei aber die waren leider noch nicht reif so mußte ich weiter fahren  ​

dafür gabs aber eine schöne Aussicht 


Danach gings dann hier lang 


wo lauter Figuren standen unter anderem diese


weiter vorbei am Sklavensee bis runter zu Weiher und dann wieder die Strecke zurück(kein Scherz der heißt wirklich so der See)  


war zwar keine große Runde nur 25km. und 200hm aber dafür hatte ich auch meinen Spaß gehabt .​ ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (13. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *@kubitix, Glückwunsch zum neuen LRS sieht top aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Gummischwain schrieb:


> OJA!
> Ganz übersehen!
> 
> 
> ...





barbarissima schrieb:


> *Ich schmetter dem Kubitix und dem Katadolon dann auch mal ein*​
> 
> 
> GLÜCKWUNSCH UND VIEL SPASS DAMIT
> ...



So nachdem ich die letzten paar Stunden bedingt durch einen Festplatten-Crash mit der neuinstallation meines modernen Kommunikationssystem´s beschäftigt war klappt jetzt wieder fast alles

Deshalb etwas verspätet:

*DANKE*


----------



## lasabur (14. Mai 2011)

@cortina...nimm den Höhenpark auch nur immer mit, wenn ich in den Kräherwald fahre, der liegt halt so schön auf der Runde...
@barbarissma...Stuttgart zum biken ist wirklich wunderbar, liegt halt an der Talkessellage, da hat es um Stuttgart nur Berge, Wald und viele Trails, und man ist halt recht schnell draußen...


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Mai 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder.
> Und die schwarz-weiß Familie oben find ich besonders hübsch.
> 
> Beim Trek gefällt mir das goldige nicht ganz so, aber das ist geschmackssache.
> ...



habs vor 2 wochen aufgebaut und mal probe gefahren (nichtmeins) fands sehr genial!


----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @mzaskar p.s. geh´ich recht in der annahmen , dass du mal in frankreich mit crazyracer warst ..???



yepp war ich  Taunusplauscher rules  war cool


----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2011)

Das Trek find ich auch cool war auch mal auf der Liste  aber vorher finde ich ein 29" (sorry Kati) mit Lefty  geil


----------



## sepalot (14. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen liebe CUBE'ler ​ 
Gestern, nach dem Abendessen, habe ich mich spontan dafür entschieden, dass ich mal das Hanzz schnapp und mal am Oko ausprobier ... mal rauf strampeln 



. Ist schon ein Unterschied zum Fritzz. 2kg mehr und die Reifen - puhhh 



.​ 
So ohne absenkbare Gabel ist die Geometrie schon etwas komisch bergauf . Aber siehe da - die lässt sich ja ...




​ 
... mit einem Spanngurt anpassen. Ja, ich kann's zugeben : Hab ich mal in der Freeride gelesen 



. Bin erstaunt, wie gut das funktioniert.




​ 
Endlich oben. Fast paar Minuten zu spät, für besseres Sonnenuntergangslicht 



. Brauch noch für so was eine längere Sattelstütze. Man tun die Waden weh, wenn man mit zu sehr angezogenen Beinen strampelt . Hät die 10 cm am Anfang nicht abschneiden sollen 



. Aber mit denen ist der Sattel fast zu weit draußen, wenn er ganz eingefahren ist.




​ 









​
Von da oben hat man schon einen schönen Blick ...




​ 
... ins Land 






.




​ 
- Mehlmeisel mit Skipiste und Turm
- Vulkankegel Rauher Kulm​- Talstation und die Skipiste bei Oberwarmensteinach
- Das Sophienthal von Warmensteinach Richtung Bayreuth





​ 
Die letzten Sonnenstrahlen am Asenturm .




​ 
Trailen - was sonst 



.​





Und weiter, der Sonne entgegen 






.




​
Der Nordlift nach Bischofsgrün und in der Ferne der Große Waldstein.




​
Blick vom Wahrzeichenfelsen Richtung Kulmbacher Land.




​ 
Der Schneeberg und der Nußhardt.




​ 
Waldstein und Schneeberg.




​ 
- Bischofsgrün liegt zu Füßen 
- Die Höhenklinik Bischofsgrün am Fuße des Schneeberges​ 
"Der Mond ist aufgegangen ..." 




​ 
Geht ganz schön runter vom Wahrzeichenfelsen. Ein falscher Schritt und du liegst unten auf dem Wanderweg 



.




​ 
Hanzz in Motion 



.




​ 
Es dämmert. Lenker und Helmlampe sind bereit 



. Der M-Weg ist schon stellenweise etwas dunkler.




​ 
Holder die Polda. Aber das Hanzz bügelt alles weg 



.




​ 





Jetzt ist es endlich richtig dunkel im Wald 



.




​ 




​ 
Letzte Stärkung am Brunnen, dann kannst ja abgehen 



.




​ 
Nu is der Spaß schon wieder vorbei - aber schön war's 



.




​ 


[ame="http://vimeo.com/23706694"]Hanzz Blitz on Vimeo[/ame]​


----------



## MilkyWayne (14. Mai 2011)

wunderschönes hanzz  vom trek folgen heut noch ein paar bilder, teils auch mal detailaufnahmen der x0 z.b.  mal schaun wohin es mich heute vershclägt...


----------



## mtblukas (14. Mai 2011)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> wunderschönes hanzz  vom trek folgen heut noch ein paar bilder, teils auch mal detailaufnahmen der x0 z.b.  mal schaun wohin es mich heute vershclägt...



m-Weg


----------



## mtblukas (14. Mai 2011)

So am 11. Juni fahre ich nach Italien in den Bikeurlaub.

Hier noch ein Bild vom letzten Jahr. Damals bin ich da nicht runtergefahren.  War da noch sehr unerfahren in Sachen MTB  





 Diesmal versuche ich es zu fahren.


----------



## psycho_dmr (14. Mai 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> So am 11. Juni fahre ich nach Italien in den Bikeurlaub.
> 
> Hier noch ein Bild vom letzten Jahr. Damals bin ich da nicht runtergefahren.  War da noch sehr unerfahren in Sachen MTB
> 
> ...



Sieht doch nach Spaß aus  Wo ist das genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (14. Mai 2011)

psycho_dmr schrieb:


> Sieht doch nach Spaß aus  Wo ist das genau?



Ja sieht es auch aus. Nur damals war das die erste Woche die ich jemals auf dem Bike gessesen bin. 

Das ist in der Toskana.

Klick.


----------



## psycho_dmr (14. Mai 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ja sieht es auch aus. Nur damals war das die erste Woche die ich jemals auf dem Bike gessesen bin.
> 
> Das ist in der Toskana.
> 
> Klick.



hätt bissl weiter südlich getippt, aber toskana geht immer  (auch wenns für mich direkt am meer sein müsste - bin ne wasserratte)


----------



## mtblukas (14. Mai 2011)

psycho_dmr schrieb:


> hätt bissl weiter südlich getippt, aber toskana geht immer  (auch wenns für mich direkt am meer sein müsste - bin ne wasserratte)



Ja der strand is da nicht weit weg...aber man muss halt doch hinfahren und kann nicht laufen.


----------



## Friendsofmine (14. Mai 2011)

@ sepalot :  schöne Jacke hast du


----------



## Beff94 (14. Mai 2011)

des Hanzz is ja ein richtig schönes Teil


----------



## MilkyWayne (14. Mai 2011)

hier hätt ich mal noch ein detailbild vom trek 







ist jetzt noch eins vom balkon... später gehts mal auf ein kleines tourchen (naja sooviel später auch nicht)


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (14. Mai 2011)

Dein Vorbau ist aber schon recht schief, oder? Da fährt man ja ums Eck wenn der Lenker gerade ist....;-))))


----------



## sepalot (14. Mai 2011)

Der ist schon gerade! Bilder treffen nicht immer die Realität!


----------



## Friendsofmine (14. Mai 2011)

Das Trek wird irgendwie nicht angezeigt auf meinem ï£¿MBP.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> Der ist schon gerade! Bilder treffen nicht immer die Realität!



Komm der ist doch schief .....


----------



## EvilEvo (14. Mai 2011)

Der Vorbau ist eindeutig nicht schief, im Gegensatz zur Ausrichtung der A-Head Kappe^^.
@ Friendsofmine: Wollen wir die Apple Diskussion nochmal führen?


----------



## Friendsofmine (14. Mai 2011)

Nee- um gottes willen.     ( Das war mehr Spass-wegen dem Trek  )

Aber der Lenker sieht wirklich schief aus.


----------



## blutbuche (14. Mai 2011)

@lukas : sieht super aus , um dort zu biken - aber mach´schön langsam ,lieber ein bisschen vorsichtiger , als mit gebrochenem arm zurück .. greez , k.

p.s. fährt jemand von euch demnächst mal  nach stromberg  auf den neuen flowtrail ?????oder zum bike festival nach willingen im juni ???


----------



## JDEM (14. Mai 2011)

In Willingen werd ich wohl dabei sein, bis dahin muss ich aber meine Hausarbeiten fertig haben


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Mai 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> Bilder treffen nicht immer die Realität!


 Na - aber wenigstens vermitteln sie etwas von dem Spaß den man hatte... wenn man denn Bilder macht...

@ sepalot  bestätigt mich auch in schwarz/blau .... sieht einfach nur  aus das Bike - und schöne Tourenbilder sind´s eh....

Heute sollte es hier ja regnen - aber zum Glück durfte ich (noch) Nachmittags raus auf Tour! War endlich die letzte nach einer 12 h Nachtschicht....nu´ is mal 10 Tage Ruhe.... Endlich Urlaub!!! 
Also ging es heute noch mal ins nähere Umland....Bitumen und Wald/Feldwege hielten sich die Waage. In vielen Ortschaften findet man auch kleinere Schleichwege - wie hier am Friedhof Booßen



Entlang der zur Zeit wegen Bauarbeiten gesperrten L-Straße ging es vorbei an der Ortschaft Wulkow bis nach Schönfließ....
.....links und rechts die Brandenburger Flachlandschaft....mit Feldern...



...und Wäldern...



Ehemalige Kirche - samt kleinem Soldatenfriedhof - in Schönfließ



Die Namensgeberin - das "schöne Fließ" 







In Schönfließ war "Wendepunkt" - aber die bitumierte L- Straße zurück  Nö!
Also erst den Feldweg.....



....der dann in einer ganz alten Kopfsteinpflaster-Versorgungsstraße mündete....fahren...



Ein sehr kurzer, sogenannter "Flachland-Trail" 



Letztlich kam ich zu meinem Erstaunen wieder im mir bekannten Tal 
(Wald der toten Bäume) heraus.....also wieder rüber nach Wulkow....einen kleinen Snack fassen...
"Brüder im Geiste" 



Am Dorf-See in Wulkow noch ein wenig verdauen - 
um so endlich Opfer der ersten Mücken zu werden..







Finstere Stimmung / finstere Zeiten - Kriegsgräberstätte in Wulkow, 
wie immer zu bestimmten Anlässen (hier 8.Mai) mit einigen Kränzen
und/oder Blumen versehen....noch gibt es nahe Angehörige...



Da noch Einkauf anstand und der Regen ja kommen sollte (es wurde bis jetzt aber zunehmend sonniger und wärmer ) - 
ging es auch wieder nach Hause zu Spurin & Spurille.



Eigentlich sind es hin und zurück ca. 30 km - aber durch die Abstecher in Wald und Flur waren es letztlich 47 km. War schön. 
Und wenn es diese selbstanpassenden Gläser (wie war doch gleich das Fachwort?) nicht geben würde - ich müsste sie noch erfinden. 
Ist echt klasse bei dem Sonne/Wolken & Feld/Waldweg-Mix. 
Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen! 
So - 1,5 Liter Flasche ital. Rotwein, Fleisch .... Fernbedienung...gut, die Lena darf mich nun nerven.... 
Euch noch schönen Abend und schönes Wochenende - hoffentlich Regenfrei (wie hier immer noch)

PS:
Und der Vorbau ist doch (noch) schief (getreu dem Motto: "Sie dreht sich doch!" ) Ich gucke nachher (wenn Flasche alle) nochmal das Foto an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco_m (14. Mai 2011)

Hab auch mal wieder Bildchen, nehm halt die Kamera auf die Hometrails nicht so mit ...
In letzter Zeit gab's viel Nightrides, ist voll Action und die Family kommt auch nicht zu kurz 

Von da komme ich her ...





und da oben geht's hin (Etzel, ca. 1100müm)





Ich war dabei ..





und natürlich das da 





Wer kennt dieses schöne Städtchen ?





Gruss Marco


----------



## Cortina (14. Mai 2011)

Marco & Spuri supi Fotos 

Spuri, Dein Radl würde aber auch zu meinem Rucksack passen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Marco & Spuri supi Fotos Spuri, Dein Radl würde aber auch zu meinem Rucksack passen


Danke. Mhm verkauftst Du mir nun Deinen Rucksack - oder bist Du scharf auf mein Bike.  Unverkäuflich - da Flachlandgewohnt...
Obwohl...das blaue Bike auf meinen letzten Fotos oben würde wiederum viel besser zu meiner heutigen Bekleidung passen...
Besser - wir lassn´s wie´s ist.


----------



## barbarissima (14. Mai 2011)

Cortina hat recht  Schöne Bilder habt ihr gemacht   
Meine kommen gleich  Bin fast nicht nass geworden


----------



## st-bike (14. Mai 2011)

Von mir kommt auch noch was. Das Wetter zwang mich heute zum IMprovisieren, aber ich bin dann auch fast trocken geblieben.


----------



## barbarissima (14. Mai 2011)

*Soderle dann beeil ich mich mal, damit ich die Lena nicht verpasse 

*
*Ich wollte mir heute mal eine andere Ecke der Schwäbischen Alb ansehen. Also ab nach Bad Urach, mal nachsehen, ob es da wirklich was gibt, was es hier nicht gibt 

*

*Na bitte, solche Wege habe ich auf der Ostalb noch nie gesehen. Sehr beeindruckend 

*





*Und ein Höllenloch habe ich hier auch noch nicht entdeckt 

*





*Dafür hatten die Pferdchen offenbar noch nie ein Cube gesehen 

*





*Die Aussicht von den Rutschenfelsen ist der Hammer 

*





*Naja, so ein Motiv hätte ich hier sicher auch gefunden. Ist aber trotzdem immer wieder hübsch 

*






*Der Klügere gibt nach 

*





*Und zum Finale gibt es den Uracher Wasserfall 

*





*Und hier hatte ich eigentlich auf einen Werksverkauf gehofft 

Fehlanzeige 

*





*Der Regen kam übrigens erst kurz vor dem finalen Trail **

*


----------



## Dämon__ (14. Mai 2011)

schön sieht es da aus, die Bilder in den Felsen erinnern mich an die Luxemburgische Schweiz.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Mai 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Soderle dann beeil ich mich mal, damit ich die Lena nicht verpasse http://www.smilies.4-user.de/


Barbarissima 12 Points  
Und ich habe mich nicht durch die Pferdefotos beeinflussen lassen...nö, nö.


----------



## Cortina (14. Mai 2011)

Bärbel, schöne Fotos  auch wenn mich die Tatsache dass Du dir Lena antust sehr zu denken gibt


----------



## st-bike (14. Mai 2011)

So hier nun meine Fotos

Erst hatten wir heute eine Bergtour geplant, aber nachdem es heute morgen schon regnete, haben wir die Tour gecancelt. Als dann Mittag die Sonne lachte hat es uns nicht in unsere Höhlen gehalten und wir sind ein wenig Isartrailen gewesen.
















Leider musste der Fotoapparat dann schnell im Rucksack verschwinden, da die Wolkenwand uns langsam aber sicher einholte. Nach einem kurzen nicht wirklich schlimmen Schauer habe ich ihn aber nicht mehr raus geholt.

So bekomme ich wenigstens einen Punkt? Ansonsten schiebe ich noch ein Pferdebild nach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (14. Mai 2011)

hi Bärbel, schöne Foto´s von einer schönen Gegend. BAD Urach kenne ich ganz gut. Mein Onkel hat mal die Galvanik von Magura geleitet. Ist aber schon ein bizzl her.

Lena muß man sich nicht antun, ist genau so sinnvoll wie ein Maschendrahtzaun, und der Sänger des gleichnamigen "Hit´s"

Stefan


----------



## st-bike (14. Mai 2011)

Ups, da probiert man mal was neues und dann gleich so riesig?


----------



## sepalot (15. Mai 2011)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> wunderschönes hanzz


 
danke 



mtblukas schrieb:


> m-Weg


 
raff ich nicht 



Friendsofmine schrieb:


> @ sepalot : schöne Jacke hast du


 
ja, Platzangst Trailtech 



Beff94 schrieb:


> des Hanzz is ja ein richtig schönes Teil


 
danke 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Komm der ist doch schief .....


 
nö 



Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Aber der Lenker sieht wirklich schief aus.


 
nix - aber der erste, der es begriffen hat: ... SIEHT ... aus 



spurhalter schrieb:


> Na - aber wenigstens vermitteln sie etwas von dem Spaß den man hatte... wenn man denn Bilder macht...
> 
> @ sepalot  bestätigt mich auch in schwarz/blau .... sieht einfach nur  aus das Bike - und schöne Tourenbilder sind´s eh....


 
dank dir - die Blumen geb ich gerne zurück 



spurhalter schrieb:


> Barbarissima 12 Points


----------



## Cortina (15. Mai 2011)

Immer wieder goil das Hanzz 

Außerdem hast Du deine Ehre im letzten Moment dadurch noch gerettet, dass Du dieses Mal keinen Lift beutzt hast 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## barbarissima (15. Mai 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> schön sieht es da aus, die Bilder in den Felsen erinnern mich an die Luxemburgische Schweiz.


Da habe ich sogar auch schon daran gedacht, dass du schon ähnlich Fotos eingestellt hast 




spurhalter schrieb:


> Barbarissima 12 Points
> Und ich habe mich nicht durch die Pferdefotos beeinflussen lassen...nö, nö.


Merci beaucoup  
Die Tour wäre was für dich gewesen. Bin an zwei Gestüten vorbei gekommen 




Cortina schrieb:


> Bärbel, schöne Fotos  auch wenn mich die Tatsache dass Du dir Lena antust sehr zu denken gibt





kubitix schrieb:


> hi Bärbel, schöne Foto´s von einer schönen Gegend. BAD Urach kenne ich ganz gut. Mein Onkel hat mal die Galvanik von Magura geleitet. Ist aber schon ein bizzl her.
> 
> Lena muß man sich nicht antun, ist genau so sinnvoll wie ein Maschendrahtzaun, und der Sänger des gleichnamigen "Hit´s"
> 
> Stefan


Danke schön 

Ihr hättet euch beim ESC ruhig ein bisschen reinhängen können  Jetzt hat Aserbaidschan gewonnen  




sepalot schrieb:


>


 
Danke sehr 

Bin immer wieder ganz hin und weg vom Hanzz


----------



## Friendsofmine (15. Mai 2011)

Was mich wundert ist - es heisst doch European ....Contest?!  Liegt Baku noch in Europa? Bald machen die Mongolen und Japaner mit.....

Ach im übrigen: Fotos- Cube und Fernbedienung off  - 12 Points !


----------



## blutbuche (15. Mai 2011)

naja - da s siegerlied war - im gegensatz zu vielem anderen - zumindest noch "ganz erträglich "....


----------



## mzaskar (15. Mai 2011)

ich habe abgestimmt  

Das Hanzz ist wirklich hübsch


----------



## mzaskar (15. Mai 2011)

in die kleine Schweiz werde ich nächstes WE mal einen Abstecher machen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (15. Mai 2011)

*Von heute bei der Bad Bergzaberner CTF...
@zaskar schau mal genau hin...erkennst du was.*


----------



## mzaskar (15. Mai 2011)

Das kann nicht sein, viel zu sauber  

Hoffe es macht Spass mit dem Fritzz


----------



## jan84 (15. Mai 2011)

Auf die alten Tage muss das Fritzz nochmal gefordert werden ...



 



grüße,
Jan


----------



## tobbL (16. Mai 2011)

für den stil der bilder habe ich schon im freeride abteil einen eingeschenkt bekommen trotzdem auch hier nochmal mein hanzz =)







mehr bilder gibts hier 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/robbltobbl/sets/72157626719078490/
klasse räder sieht man hier =)

tobbL


----------



## Gummischwain (16. Mai 2011)

Kannst du endlich mal aufhören, dein bike ständig hier zu posten???

So langsam läuft mir der Sabber aus dem Mund und die Tastatur säuft ab... 
Ne wirklich, hast da echt ein wie Cortina schon sagte "goiles" "Arbaitsgähräd"! 


@ jan: komm gib's zu, du kannst sowas doch gar nicht.... wer ist dein Stunt-double?


----------



## Blaschki (16. Mai 2011)

So mein neues Cube Reaction SL 2011 ist am Wochenende eingetroffen und ich war leider nicht da um es gleich auszufahren. 
Das werde ich am Mittwoch aber nachholen. Dann gibt es auch mehr Fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2011)

hmmm, da könnte ich ja fast schwach werden


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Mai 2011)

sehr geil...schönes Grün


----------



## psycho_dmr (16. Mai 2011)

is das n 22"? sieht so riesig aus Oo


----------



## Blaschki (16. Mai 2011)

psycho_dmr schrieb:


> is das n 22"? sieht so riesig aus Oo



Ja. Ich brauch es so groß.


----------



## Themeankitty (16. Mai 2011)

@ Blaschki 
Sehr schönes Reaction!!!


----------



## unocz (16. Mai 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> *Von heute bei der Bad Bergzaberner CTF...
> @zaskar schau mal genau hin...erkennst du was.*




hehe da schien die sonne noch


----------



## jan84 (16. Mai 2011)

Neue Perspektiven 




J


----------



## Trail-Max (16. Mai 2011)

@Barbarissima

Darf ich mal ganz indiskret fragen was du da für einen Sattel auf deinem AMS hast. Ich hab ein modiviziertes Cube LTD COMP 2011 in der Farbe Red-Metal-White, und der würde da farblich schön passen

Bad Urach ist schönes Bike-Revier. Da hab ich nen Onkel, der bei Magura arbeitet 

Gruß
Trail-Max


----------



## jan84 (16. Mai 2011)

Und noch einmal die Gabel nach 5 Monaten...





J


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. Mai 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Neue Perspektiven
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Cooles Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (16. Mai 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Neue Perspektiven
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hallo jan,

Perspektive gefällt, aber so reißen die Lichter völlig aus, wenn das nächst mal Zeit und Gelegenheit ist mal 2-3 Stufen unterbelichten, und am PC die Tiefen aufhellen, eventuell auch schon vor Ort mit einem Aufhellblitz die Tiefen "retten".


----------



## barbarissima (16. Mai 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Neue Perspektiven
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coole Pedale 



Trail-Max schrieb:


> @Barbarissima
> 
> Darf ich mal ganz indiskret fragen was du da für einen Sattel auf deinem AMS hast. Ich hab ein modiviziertes Cube LTD COMP 2011 in der Farbe Red-Metal-White, und der würde da farblich schön passen
> 
> ...


 
Das ist ein SDG Allure 

Bad Urach hat mir auch gut gefallen  Da werde ich bestimmt mal wieder eine Runde drehen


----------



## Trail-Max (16. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Info!

SDG Allure 

Ist ein Damen Sattel 

Schade 

Gibts da auch ein Gegenstück für Herren?


----------



## jan84 (16. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Tipps bzgl. des Fotos. Hab die RAW Daten auch noch auffm Rechner, da wäre definitiv auch noch mehr zu holen gewesen als oben auf dem (genau wie beim fotografieren selbst), aber irgendwie fehlte mir die Motivation mich da tiefer einzuarbeiten *g*. Das kommt alles nächsten Winter . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## kubitix (16. Mai 2011)

Trail-Max schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!
> 
> SDG Allure
> 
> ...



Probier ihn aus! Nachdem mein Gobi auf dem Reaction gebrochen ist und WildWeibchen den Allure schlußendlich doch nicht für gut befunden hat (sie fährt jetzt einen Vitesse) hab ich den SDG nun seit 400 KM auf dem Reaction und da bleibt er erstmal. Warum? Vielleicht: "Weil ich ein Mädchen bin".



jan84 schrieb:


> irgendwie fehlte mir die Motivation mich da tiefer einzuarbeiten *g*. Das kommt alles nächsten Winter .



Glaub mir, es lohnt sich.


----------



## Trail-Max (16. Mai 2011)

Naja mal sehen, vielleicht hat mein Bike-Dealer einen da zum testen


----------



## mzaskar (17. Mai 2011)

wo gab es denn die Mallet in diesem Grün


----------



## jan84 (17. Mai 2011)

Keine Ahnung, hab sie gebraucht gekauft. Wollte die Pedale - als mittlerweile eigentlich überzeugter Plattformfahrer - einfach mal ausprobieren. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Ostwandlager (17. Mai 2011)

*Heute war ich mal kurz mit der Elite unterwegs...








*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (17. Mai 2011)

*@Trail-Max*
Zur Not könntest du auch mal den 611 von Sqlab probieren. Auf den schwören doch viele 






*@Ostwandlager*
Ist das Elite neu  Habe ich noch gar nicht gesehen 
Sieht jedenfalls extrem hübsch aus


----------



## Firstkiller (17. Mai 2011)

Ich hab bei mir jetzt seit 2 Wochen den 612 drauf und werd jeden Tag glücklicher damit


----------



## Ostwandlager (17. Mai 2011)

*@Ostwandlager*
Ist das Elite neu  Habe ich noch gar nicht gesehen 
Sieht jedenfalls extrem hübsch aus [/quote]


fast neu...


----------



## harzer00 (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

bin hier schon lange passiv im Forum unterwegs.Nun hat es doch mit der Anmeldung geklappt.

Bilder vom Würfel und der letzten Wochenendtour






Blick zum Brocken


----------



## nen (17. Mai 2011)

Klasse Fotos, schöner Würfel und willkommen im Forum


----------



## blutbuche (17. Mai 2011)

@MZASKAR : ... hier mal welche in der farbe  als flat ... greez , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Max (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

@Barbarissima
der SQ Lab gefällt mir optisch leider nicht so

Aber der Phenom


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. Mai 2011)

harzer00 schrieb:


> Hallo, bin hier schon lange passiv im Forum unterwegs.....


  Schön, das Du nun "aktiv" geworden bist. 
Und vom Harz gibt es bestimmt sehr schöne Trail- Fotos....ein guter Anfang ist gemacht - ebenfalls von mir ein "Willkommen im Cube" und immer viel Spaß mit Deinem Würfel....


----------



## Hammerhai2011 (17. Mai 2011)

so.....frisch eingetroffen . Überführungsfahrt vom Händler hinter sich. mein Neues 
Cube AMS 130 Race. Es ist toll


----------



## MilkyWayne (17. Mai 2011)

sieht sehr sehr sehr sehr lecker aus hammerhaui2011


----------



## Cortina (17. Mai 2011)

Glückwunsch Hammerhai2011 zum neuen Bike 

Gleich einpacken und ab damit aufs Cube Treffen 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Friendsofmine (17. Mai 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Und noch einmal die Gabel nach 5 Monaten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War da jemand mit der Flex zugange ?

.......a wahnsinn. Oder bei der Bluemangroup ?!


----------



## barbarissima (17. Mai 2011)

*@Harzer00*
Hübsches Acid und hübsche Bilder 

*@Hammerhai2011*
Sieht sehr rassig aus dein neues AMS  Der rote Sattel ist klasse


----------



## jan84 (17. Mai 2011)

Weder Flex noch Bluemangroup . Alles böser "Feindkontakt" mit Fels...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Friendsofmine (17. Mai 2011)

> Feindkontakt mit Fels ?!


Dann möcht ich nicht wissen wie der Lenker ausschaut. Oder doch Fahrradfußball ?

Auf jeden ist die jetzt leichter als vorher.


----------



## jan84 (17. Mai 2011)

Der Lenker sieht wie neu aus... Das neue Rad bekommt da sogar Carbon... Ist meistens ein Entlangschrammen am Fels, also keine Stürze...

Passiert in sonem Gelände, wobei jetzt nichts "enges" auf den Bildern ist...






















grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. Mai 2011)

da sag ich doch mal Artgerecht  sehr schöne Bilder vom Fritzz  

@ Kati

coole Farbe


----------



## MilkyWayne (17. Mai 2011)

respekt jan, das sieht ja mal richtig genial aus. und wie zaskar meinte... definitiv artgerecht!

an der stelle wollte ich mal fragen, ob wir eigentlich bei endomondo schon ein cube-unterforums-team haben? ist ne gute ganzjahresalternative zum winterpokal und lässt sich live mit jedem android/symbian-hand oder iphone mit gps und internet taggen, natürlich aber auch per hand einfügen.


----------



## Friendsofmine (17. Mai 2011)

Au man Jan. 
Was du da mit nem Radl machst, kenn ich nur von Steinböcken aus den Bergen die von Klippe zu Klippe springen.

Du bräuchtest also eine Fox Moosgummigabel.

Da würd ich noch nicht mal am Seil gesichert rauf machen. Schöne Bilder & meinen vollsten Respekt. RedBull Air Fritzz.......


----------



## dusi__ (17. Mai 2011)

moment mal bin ich der einzige der das hier gelesen hat?



jan84 schrieb:


> Der Lenker sieht wie neu aus... Das neue Rad bekommt da sogar Carbon...




da geht einer fremd! 

SPALTER  

schöne bilder


----------



## LittleBoomer (17. Mai 2011)

@Hammerei und Herzer: Coole Bikes, viel Spaß damit und auch mit uns

@ Jan: Du Wahnsinniger. Meine Herrn, den Mut hätte gerne und vorallem die Technik.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## jan84 (17. Mai 2011)

Danke . 

@dusi: Das Problem beim Fritzz ist, dass es zwar Spaß macht ich dem Rahmen aber bzgl. der Haltbarkeit nichtmehr traue. Das langsame technische Fahren is ja kein Problem, aber im Bikepark is mir damit immer ein bisschen mulmig. 
Die Tatsache, dass Cube das Fritzz praktisch nur bis 90-95kg Fahrergewicht (wobei sie selbst aber auch schreiben, dass die vorwiegend den Komponenten geschuldet ist) und Sprünge bis einem Meter freigibt UND dabei nur zwei Jahre Garantie gibt tut dem Vertrauen in das Rad auch nicht gut... Der neue Rahmen (Trek) ist da wesentlich vertrauenserweckender (und leichter )). 

Das Fritzz bleibt ja... Kommt an die Wand oder so . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## barbarissima (17. Mai 2011)

*@Jan*
Was soll ich noch sagen.... Einfach Wahnsinn, was du so runterfährst    Und dann noch schön abgelichtet


----------



## Friendsofmine (17. Mai 2011)

Unser kleiner Racker- der Jan.


----------



## Cortina (17. Mai 2011)

Friendsofmine, wie sieht's aus, kommst Du auf das Cube Treffen?

Jan wie sieht es bei Dir aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (17. Mai 2011)

Tendtiell (80%) ja - auch wenn das Fritzz bis dahin evtl. schon abgelöst ist .


----------



## JDEM (17. Mai 2011)

Naja, überlege auch schon aus ähnlichen Gründen wie der andere Jan mein Stereo langfristig zu ersetzen. Bis jetzt macht das Bike alles mit, aber hab definitiv Lust auf mehr bekommen. Dieses Jahr wird es aber noch richtig rangenommen


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. Mai 2011)

Ich nerv mal kurz mit vielen bildern. hab die kamera mal wieder auseinander genommen und musste danach natürlich bilder machen 

Rad 1 - Stereo Custom´11






Rad 2 - Reaction Custom ´10






stereo hat auch schon mit neuen rahmen paar schönheitsfehler..









ebenfalls durch steine: die felgen.-..rundum eigtl. paar steinschläge; gabel hat nur etwas gelitten 













ebenfalls hinübver und sehr knackfreudig:





halt ein...







natürlich noch reaction...will ja nicht vermisst werden


----------



## JDEM (17. Mai 2011)

Schicke Bikes


----------



## wazza (17. Mai 2011)

Servus,
ich kann leider nicht mit großartigen Bergtourfotos dienen. Das liegt zum einen daran, dass es hier im Niederbergischen dafür doch etwas zu flach ist und zum anderen dass mein Fotohandy die Landschaft wohl nicht vernünftig wiedergeben würde. 

Aber es geht ja nicht um die Landschaft, sondern um's Cube - und da zeig ich mein Neues doch auch mal 

(Tour im Neandertal - da wo der Neandertaler wohnte  )


----------



## derAndre (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war eine Woche in der schönen Eifel zum Biken. Hier kommen ein paar Impressionen. Leider ohne Bike, weil da sitze ich ja drauf:

Oben angekommen




Da geht es weiter




Über typische Flowtrails




Im Zickzack




Zum Mittagsessen




Nachmittags wunderschön weiter




Dem Sonnenuntergang entgegen





Es gibt noch mehr Fotos die ich aber nicht geschossen habe und entsprechend nicht posten darf. Die Woche war auf jeden Fall ein Traum.

Viele Grüße
der André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (18. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Friendsofmine, wie sieht's aus, kommst Du auf das Cube Treffen?



Wenn ich das zeitlich& beruflich auf die Reihe bekomme - hm ja.
Das weiss ich aber erst ca. 3 Wochen vorher, und ein Zelt ist schnell gekauft.
Wo ist der Ort diesmal genau ?
Ach so- was wird da gefahren ? Ne schöne Tour oder irgendwelche extrem Touren ala Matterhorn ich komme - oder Hillclimbing /Rachau.

Ciao - Cortina


----------



## Cortina (18. Mai 2011)

Schau an, schau an unser Forumsstift fährt hier die heißen top Bikes auf und das ganze auch noch gut fotografiert 
Die 400D kann aber noch mehr und beim letzten Reaction Bild war der Fokus wohl grade aufm Lokus  

@wazza, hatten die Neandertaler auch schon Cube Bikes 

Super, derAndre zeigt uns hier die Eifel Trails, somit wäre ja ein Trailscout für das Nord Treffen gefunden, würdest Du das freundlicherweise übernehmen 

Das Süd Treffen findet in Füssen statt, wir fahren ne schöne Tour mit ca. 900hm, bei Bedarf erweiterbar. Etwas was jeder schaffen kann, der Langsamste fährt vorne und wird nicht überholt, dafür sorge ich. Da fällt mir ein ich muss noch die Nägelbretter einpacken 

jan84, kommst Du aufs Nord oder Süd Treffen? Hoffentlich Süd, wir brauchen noch ein Fahrtechniktrainer


----------



## jan84 (18. Mai 2011)

Hab mich dann mal pontan zu Süd umentschieden, Nord wäre ja direkt vor der Haustür .


----------



## LittleBoomer (18. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> jan84, kommst Du aufs Nord oder Süd Treffen? Hoffentlich Süd, wir brauchen noch ein Fahrtechniktrainer



Auch ja, das fände ich klasse ! Freitag abend so ab 22:00 Uhr.
Zum einen ist es da dunkel und man sieht nicht wie ich mich blamiere und zum anderen traue ich mich da mehr, da ich (wir) vielleicht schon den roten oder das blonde probiert haben....

Grüßkes

LittleBoomer


----------



## Cortina (18. Mai 2011)

LittleBoomer, ich bring die Varta Volkssturm mit, so weißt Du wo Du hinfährst


----------



## Ostwandlager (18. Mai 2011)

*welches ELITE nehme ich den bloß heute...




*


----------



## blutbuche (18. Mai 2011)

schön !!!!!!!!!!!!!! ich steh´auf silberne cubes 

@derAndre : ... sitzt du während des fotografierens auf dem bike ????????????


----------



## JDEM (18. Mai 2011)

Hab auch noch eins:


----------



## CJee83 (18. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ich nerv mal kurz mit vielen bildern. hab die kamera mal wieder auseinander genommen und musste danach natürlich bilder machen
> 
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/897862
> ...


 

Das sieht bei mir auch so aus. Kommt aber daher, dass die Kette irgendwo hängen bleibt, beim schalten auf das kleine Ritzel und sich dann zwischen Kettenstrebe und Kurbel reinzieht. Hab schon Grate an den Kettenblättern innen und aussen entfernt, die Kettenlinie vergrößert (2 Distanzringe)....
Überlege ob eine Kefü, so ähnlich wie die von Bionicon helfen könnte.


----------



## derAndre (18. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @derAndre : ... sitzt du während des fotografierens auf dem bike ????????????



Abgestiegen wird nur in Notfällen oder wenn es etwas zu essen gibt, ja selbst anhalten um ein Foto zu machen passiert nur selten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (18. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> LittleBoomer, ich bring die Varta Volkssturm mit, so weißt Du wo Du hinfährst



nein danke, ein Licht brauche ich nicht. Schließlich will ich die Technik ja im Traum beherrschen. 

Aber Ihr solltet ein Licht mitnehmen, um mich besser finden zu können, wenn ich irgendwo im Gebüsch liege. Oder lasst mich einfach liegen...

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## derAndre (18. Mai 2011)

CJee83 schrieb:


> Überlege ob eine Kefü, so ähnlich wie die von Bionicon helfen könnte.



So sieht wohl jedes Stereo aus das öfter mal im Dreck bewegt wird. Die Kettenführung alla Bionicon ändert an den Chainsucks auch nix. Ich hab eine drann und die Kette wird trotzdem bei hoher Verschmutzung eingesaugt. Mittlerweile erkenne ich die Vorzeichen und trete eine viertel Drehung Rückwärts und alles ist gut. Bei heftigen Anstiegen nervt das allerdings schon mal, weil das Flow beim Treten unterbricht.


----------



## blutbuche (18. Mai 2011)

hab bei meinem speci enduro dasselbe problem mit der kette - hab auch schon über ne kefü nachgedacht ...


----------



## fatz (18. Mai 2011)

kefue bringt schon was, allerdings eher fuer die unterseite der kettenstrebe. gegen chainsuck hilft nur kettenblatt entfetten und grate abfeilen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. Mai 2011)

Stereo während der Fahrt:





Der Rahmen (22") steht evtl. bald zum Verkauf. Bei Interesse bitte PN!


----------



## CJee83 (18. Mai 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> kefue bringt schon was, allerdings eher fuer die unterseite der kettenstrebe. gegen chainsuck hilft nur kettenblatt entfetten und grate abfeilen.


 

Beim alten Rahmen (2007) hatte ich das Problem nicht. Ich laste das aber auch dem Umbau von 3-fach auf 2-fach an. Also 44er und 32er Blatt runter und durch n 36er und Bashguard ersetzt.

Also noch mehr Material abfeilen. Beim Schalten passe ich auch mehr auf, hatte das Problem nun nur noch einmal. 

Aber danke für die Infos.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. Mai 2011)

Hüstel, Hüstel..... 
Will heute auch mal wieder mit einer kleinen Bilderflut nerven...
Immerhin ist noch Urlaub - und so etwas Zeit auch mal was zu versuchen...was man sonst aus Zeitnot nicht wagt...
*Erst ging es runter zur Oder Richtung Lebus, die ehemaligen Weinberge (hinten) müsste man mal runter....*
*....leider alles drumrum Privatbesitz - nicht wirklich legal zu erreichen....*



*Da fiel mir ein, dass mein Opa früher mal Bienen hatte - unterhalb der Lossower Kurven....kurz vor der Steilen Wand Lossow. *
*Ist aber genau die andere Richtung - nach Süden Richtung*
*Eisenhüttenstadt, also wenden...und die Natur an der Oder geniessen. *



*Nettes HT-Spielzeug *



*Direkt am Ufer der Oder gelegen...*



*Aber wir hatten ja ein Ziel - die Steile Wand - also spielen einstellen und auf!*



*Irgendwie war der Weg früher breiter - da ist Opa mit Mopped durch! Egal - Hosenbeine wieder runtergekrempelt, *
*(Brennesseln) Augen zu **und durch. *



*Na immerhin, die Ruine der alten Ausflugsgastätte aus *
*der Vorkriegszeit war noch zu finden. *
*Da war der Eichwald bzw. die Buschmühle noch ein **beliebtes Ausflugsziel der Frankfurter. *
*Es fuhren Pferdekutschen **vom Stadtzentrum hinaus......*
*....und die Damen führten ihre neue **Hutkollektion aus. *
*In den letzten Kriegstagen war der Eichwald bzw. Buschmühle dann sehr umkämpft. *
*Alles eigentlich sumpfig und die ca. 20-25 Meter Anhöhe schienen *
*den Verteidigern "strategisch" wertvoll. *
*Als die "Rote Armee" letztlich im Februar 1945 anrückte, *
*war alles gefroren. Sogar die Oder selbst....(kalter Winter).*
*So waren Oder - samt dahinter gelegenem Eichwald / Buschmühle nicht wirklich **ein langes Problem. *
*Nach dem Krieg verfiel die Ausflusgaststätte...**bzw. wurde einfach nicht wieder aufgebaut. *



*Bis zum Ziel wäre es aber noch ganzes Stück...also jetzt nur nicht *
*durch Kleinigkeiten aufhalten lassen...*



*Hindurch auch wenn (fast) kein Weg mehr da ist!*



*Waghalsig schnell mal eben sehr dürftige Brückenkonstruktionen*
*über **"reissendes Gewässer" überquert....*



*Immer den nahenden Untergang im Sumpf vor Augen...*



*Erst als die Brennesseln dann die Lenkerspitze erreichten, **ein elektrischer Weidezaun den Weg endgültig versperrte *
*(der auch nicht mehr zu als solcher **zu erkennen war) - *
*musste ich an der Großen Wiese (wo ich als Kind noch *
*Drachen steigen lies) die Mission beenden. Mission Impossible!*



*Es ist also wahr - die Steile Wand ist von dort unten nicht mehr zu erreichen.  Umdrehen! Und volle Kraft zurück! *
*Plötzlich Stopp!!!!!!! **Was hätte ich um ein Haar getan.  *
*Man sieht schon das Vorderad an der unteren Bildkante....*
*

*
*Zum Glück ging alles Gut - das hätte mir Kati nie verzeihen. *
*Nur zum Fototermin lies sich der Gute ewig bitten - da ist mir *
*doch glatt die Schnecke schon wieder fast aus dem Bildrand *
*gesaust. *



*Na - Ende gut.....*
*Abschlußimpressionen aus dem Eichwald auf´m Rückweg*



*Zu Hause Biker & Klamotten sofort gewaschen, man will ja keinen Zeckenbiss riskieren.... *
*Danke für Eure Aufmerksamkeit! Mir hat es Spaß gemacht.....*
*auch wenn das eigentliche Ziel vermeintlich nicht erreicht wurde. *
*Manchmal ist eben einfach nur der Weg das Ziel. *


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Mai 2011)

CJee83 schrieb:


> Beim alten Rahmen (2007) hatte ich das Problem nicht. Ich laste das aber auch dem Umbau von 3-fach auf 2-fach an. Also 44er und 32er Blatt runter und durch n 36er und Bashguard ersetzt.
> 
> Also noch mehr Material abfeilen. Beim Schalten passe ich auch mehr auf, hatte das Problem nun nur noch einmal.
> 
> Aber danke für die Infos.



bruachst du nicht dem umbau anlasten. das neue stereo hat zum 2008/07er eine bveschissene kettenlinie. ich hab auch rumgespacert und is immer noch unschön! Meine chainsucks kommen daher, dass race face meine im januar bestellten kettenblätter nicht beibringt 

@guido: das letzte bild sollte absichtlich nur einen scharfen punkt haben, so beim kbelbinder etwa. leider isser ned soo scharf, weils gegen die sonne war. aber naja. ICH ÜBE ja noch  aber danke trotzdem  - auch für die "top bikes" - und auch den forumsstift nehme ich schweigend zur kenntnis  

@jan: hah, dann hab ich meine fahrgelegenheit!  ah und wir sollten bei zeit doch endlich mal unsere Königstuhl/Weissenstein ausfahrt auf die reihe bekommen! ich nehm die go pro mit, soviel steht fest


----------



## Cortina (18. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich nehm die go pro mit, soviel steht fest



Goil:

IBC Cube Treffen Schützensteiggemetzel Teil 1 

Danke Spuri, Du hast mal wieder die Ehre gerettet mit Deinen Bildern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. Mai 2011)

GoPro habe ich auch im Angebot


----------



## Sgt.Green (18. Mai 2011)

Hier auch mal wieder meins
Leider immernoch ohne Lofü und Bash aber bald sollten die Sachen da sein


----------



## xerto (18. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> GoPro habe ich auch im Angebot



Geiles Video


----------



## Cortina (18. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> GoPro habe ich auch im Angebot



Ok, Du fährst vorraus und filmst nach hinten und Andi filmt nach vorne, dannach wird das ganze zusammengeschnitten


----------



## blutbuche (18. Mai 2011)

echt schön , das video !!!! 
@spuri : LOB !!!! dass du den kleinen grünen gerettet hast


----------



## Cubedriver66 (18. Mai 2011)

Nun bin ich auch Teil der Cube-Gemeinde...und das extrem gern!!!
Hoffe, dass das mit dem pic auch klappt...na ja, hätte es gern größer.
Die "Tasche" diente heute mal als Ersatz für den Rucksack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibo0207 (18. Mai 2011)

sehr schön


----------



## blutbuche (18. Mai 2011)

ja , gefällt !!!


----------



## marco_m (18. Mai 2011)

Feierabendtour auf den Regelstein (ca. 1300müM)

Tolle Aussichten auf umliegendes Gebirge ..





... den Säntis ...





... den Zürichsee ...





... auf nette Kollegen ...





... und natürlich ...





Gruss Marco


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2011)

ich glaube ich muss mich mal bei dir einladen 

Bist du auch bei den "Biken in der Ostschweiz" aktiv?


----------



## Cortina (19. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> @guido: das letzte bild sollte absichtlich nur einen scharfen punkt haben, so beim kbelbinder etwa.



Unser Andi, fotografiert sein Carbon Reaction welches wohl die schönste in den Rahmen integrierte Sattelklemme hat die es gibt und wo setzt er den Fokus  aufn Kabelbinder 

And the winner is: "The nicest Kabelbinder of the world"


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. Mai 2011)

Cubedriver66 schrieb:


> Nun bin ich auch Teil der Cube-Gemeinde...und das extrem gern!!!


 Klingt doch Gut! Willkommen im Cube.



Cubedriver66 schrieb:


> Hoffe, dass das mit dem pic auch klappt...na ja, hätte es gern größer....


Klicke einfach auf Dein Foto im Album - scrolle etwas nach unten...und klicke auf BB-Code ein-/ausblenden. 
Dann wähle Dir die Größe aus (Großes Foto) und kopiere den Link in Deinen Beitragstext...fertig! 
Aus Erfahrung heraus macht es sich besser - wenn man gleich die 2 Fenster geöffnet hat....nur so als Tipp.



Na wenn es das Bike nicht verdient hat.... 
Weiterhin viel Spaß damit & lass uns mit Fotos teilhaben. 

@kati - gern geschehen.....
@marco_m - Fotos im Bilder-Fred ....


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Unser Andi, fotografiert sein Carbon Reaction welches wohl die schönste in den Rahmen integrierte Sattelklemme hat die es gibt und wo setzt er den Fokus  aufn Kabelbinder
> 
> And the winner is: "The nicest Kabelbinder of the world"





immer eine frage der prioritäten. da kommt nur das race-gen raus - sattelklemme is obligatorisch, am kabelbinder kann man gewicht sparen... ich dachte halt nur, dass hier leute wären, die ahnung von sowas haben und mir einen tipp geben,und nicht alles falsch verstehen, SO WIE DU  

(...nicht... )


----------



## LittleBoomer (19. Mai 2011)

soso, am Kabelbinder Gewicht sparen.....ich fahre nur CNC gefräßte...



(Sorry, hier sind 32 Grad und eine unausstehliche Schwüle, da kann ich nicht mehr klar denken und bin nun vom Arbeiten zu Dumm-daher-schwätzen übergegangen.)

Schweissnasse  Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Ostwandlager (19. Mai 2011)

*heute mal wieder mit dem Stereo unterwegs *







*der Enzian blüht...*


----------



## Cortina (19. Mai 2011)

@Ostwandlager 

...wär jetzt auch gern unterwegs...haben unseren Night Ride gestern gemacht aber leider nur Lampenfotos geschossen... 

Die neue Sigma Karma Evo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (19. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Die neue Sigma Karma Evo


aka varta volkssturm?


----------



## Friendsofmine (19. Mai 2011)

Powered by Varta Volkssturm........


----------



## MilkyWayne (19. Mai 2011)

ja! endlich eine karma ohne jupiterringe... naja ich hab noch die alte und dazu ne led black pro am lenker... tut auch seine zwecke  das bildle von der kleinen runde heute (waren nur 15km) gibts später wenn ich wieder zu hause bin


----------



## Cortina (19. Mai 2011)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> ja! endlich eine karma ohne jupiterringe...



Jepp das ist die alte:




und die neue Karma EVO





@fatz nööööö

Karma Pro alt




Karma Evo neu




Varta Volkssturm


----------



## Friendsofmine (19. Mai 2011)

Beeindruckend !


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. Mai 2011)

Bin ja ein bischen Naiv - aber das letzte Foto passt nicht in Reihe.
Ist doch eine Tagaufnahme.....
Bin Morgen mal "eingeladen" zu einer 50 km Tour im Beeskower Raum.
Lasse mich überraschen - hoffentlich hat´s Zeit für Fotos....
Fall´s es uns nicht zu Gewittert....kommt so schwarz da hinten....


----------



## Sirrah73 (19. Mai 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Fall´s es uns nicht zu Gewittert....kommt so schwarz da hinten....



16:22 Uhr fängt's an bei euch ... pass mal auf.


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Mai 2011)

sehr kuhl guido... macht das ganze ausmaß deutlich


----------



## nen (19. Mai 2011)

Eine Funzel war bei mir heute nicht nötig, Sonne satt bei 27 Grad 






Mit Aussicht zur Speckkarspitze mit Kleinem und Großem Bettelwurf...





...ging es weiter...





...über die derzeit gelbe Olympiaabfahrt...





...zum wohlverdienten Radler mit schöner Aussicht.





Um dann anschließend die schönen Paschbergtrails runter zu düsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (19. Mai 2011)

nen  supi fotos 

sag mal kommst Du eigentlich auf Cube Treffen nach Füssen ?

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Deleted 92748 (19. Mai 2011)

nen fährt dort, wo ich gerne mal Urlaub machen würde 
@nen, darf ich fragen welche Reifen da aufm Bike waren?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## nen (19. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> sag mal kommst Du eigentlich auf Cube Treffen nach Füssen ?


Leider nein, ich komme an dem Samstag erst aus London zurück 



MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> @nen, darf ich fragen welche Reifen da aufm Bike waren?


Sicher, jeweils von Maxxis am
VR: Larsen TT
HR: Crossmark


----------



## kubitix (19. Mai 2011)

Einen schönen guten Abend zusammen,

erstmal allen Postern ein Dankeschön, zwei Tage nicht so "intensiv" und schon mußt du 3 Seiten nachholen

der lange ersehnte Regen ist bei uns leider immer noch ausgeblieben. Obwohl ich heute mehr oder weniger unter einem dunkelgrauen bis schwarzen Himmel biken war , hat es leider nicht geregnet. Anfänglich war das Wetter auch noch sonnig, mal zwei Bilderchen mit dem neuen LRS. Also ich bin´s zufrieden, die Felgen sind mit 21mm deutlich breiter und stabiler wie die Sunringle, natürlich auch schwerer, aber ingesamt läuft der Satz durch die DTSwiss Naben erheblich leichter. Wen wundert es.





Lichtwiese




Gestern war ich mit WildWeibchen auf unserer Streckenführung des "2 Burgenweges". Also erst zur Burg Breuberg,

hier Wildweibchen bei der An- Auffahrt.




da geht´s nuff




und dann weiter zur Veste Otzberg, die haben wir ja, wie ihr sicher schon wisst vor der Haustüre.




Morgen geht´s zum Oberwaldhaus, ein Bekannter von uns hat uns zu einer gemütlichen Tour eingeladen, also 3 Cube´s und ein Riese und Müller Jetstream.


----------



## barbarissima (19. Mai 2011)

*Ich sach nur: COOLE BILDER UND COOLE BIKES..... UND SCHÖNE BERGE 

*


----------



## MilkyWayne (19. Mai 2011)

war heute auch mal wieder unterwegs. leider nicht sooo weit, Schule und die restliche Tagesplanung saßen mir im Nacken, aber Spaß   hats trotzdem gemacht (12 km, 240 hm) und ein bildle gibts auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Mai 2011)

kümmer dich mal um deinen turmbau zu babel!


----------



## MilkyWayne (19. Mai 2011)

jaa ich weiß das spacertürmchen... mal schaun wies mir am besten gefällt, werde das morgen oder am samstag mal testen


----------



## lasabur (20. Mai 2011)

*Stuttgart - Raichelberg/Wangener Höhe*:
Eigentlich sollte es ganz gemütlich dahin gehen...



doch dann auf einmal, Piraten!!!



also schnell ein paar Waldautobahnen entlanggerast...







den ein oder anderen Trail mitgenommen...







die Treppen bis zur Hälfte runter gerast (mehr hab ich dann dem Würfel doch nicht zugetraut)...



und zum Glück entkommen, so dass ich noch Zeit hatte, drei entspannte Bilder zu knipsen...












Viel Spaß beim Ansehen...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Mai 2011)

Na endlich ist der Bilder-Fred wieder erwacht.  Sehr schöne Fotos, sehr schöne Fotos... Und auch so galante Berichte.  
So macht es wieder Mordshammerspaß..... 
Bin auch gerade erst wieder rein - wenn ich heute noch Zeit habe gibt es auch später noch Fotos. 45 km, 2:15 min, 50/50 Bitumen/Gelände (sogar mit hm ) 
war doch schon etwas Plackerei für mich Wiesenverwöhnten.......
bis nachher! 
PS: Joerg - die Zeit gestern könnte hingekommen sein - aber viel Regen hat es nicht gebracht! Und heute war bislang komplett Sommer - und darum gings...


----------



## barbarissima (20. Mai 2011)

Hau die Bilder rein Spuri  Hier ist heute nicht viel mit radeln, es regnet und stürmt


----------



## Cortina (20. Mai 2011)

Regnet und stürmt 
Draußen ist stahlblauer Himmel und 28 Grad, ich sag nur:

Pack die Badehose ein nimm dein kleines Cubilein,
Und dann nischt wie an den Lago 

Ja, wir radeln wie der Wind durch Arco geschwind 
Und dann sind wir bald am Lago


----------



## Ostwandlager (20. Mai 2011)

*Regen??? Schönstes Wetter! Schön wars und warm heute...






















*


----------



## barbarissima (20. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte einmal erleben, dass ihr Zwei Sauwetter habt und sonst überall die Sonne scheint


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Mai 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Hau die Bilder rein Spuri


 Na dann mal los - war heute wie gesagt eingeladen von Leißnitz 
(bei Beeskow) ins Schlaubetal zu biken. 
Es ging über Friedland quer durch nach Chossewitz - um den See und quer wieder zurück nach Leißnitz. 
Insgesamt 45 km ...... war ja schon mal eingestellt. 
Ich fand die Tour Hammer und schon etwas anspruchsvoll - 
so ging es teilweise nur 50 cm vom Ufer über nasse Wurzeln und/oder links ging es ca. 8-12 Meter steil ab Richtung See.  
Hatte jedenfalls genug an Adrinalin im Blut ..... und war froh der Einladung gefolgt zu sein....
Ah ja - die Fotos:
*Vor dem Aufbruch....bei meinem Biker-Kumpel*



*die teilnehmenden.....Bikes...*



*Spuri´s Freunde da hinten sieht man leider kaum *



*Schweres Gelände....*



*....am See in Chossewitz....*



*...mein Guide für Heute immer vorweg!*



*Kommt leider nicht rüber - 8 Meter hinab ins Wasser...*



*Der "Anstieg" leider nicht mehr im Bild - Kräfte am Ende *



*Ich sag´s noch.....*



*Über (wenigstens) 7 Brücken musst du geh´n.....oder fahr´n..*



*Um am Ende wieder frisch gewaschen am Ausgangspunkt anzukommen. War einfach g**l heute - und voll "artgerecht".*
*

*
Zum Glück "borgte" mir mein Kumpel seinen Gartenschlauch.......
.....so musste ich zu Hause nur noch die lose Speiche nachziehen, 
die Kette pflegen & war schon fertig... 
Denn schlammig war es rund um den See mehr als genug, 
als dass eine Wäsche zu Hause fällig gewesen wäre. 
Und die Wäsche von Oben lässt heute hier noch auf sich warten.
Nachmittag mal 3 Tropfen...das war´s. 
Na denn - bis (viel) später mal - ab Montag ist mein Läppi erst 
mal auf Garantie-Service..... Daher sicher keine Bilder.......


----------



## Airhope (20. Mai 2011)

schöne Bilder und schöne Touren , bei uns war nur ne Stunde Regen und der Rest des Tages Sonnenschein . Hab das Wetter zur Bikepflege genutzt damit ich am WE wieder "sorglos" biken kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nimbus_leon (20. Mai 2011)

Beff94 schrieb:


> Guten Abend liebe Cubegemeinde
> 
> Nachdem ich schon seit längerem nichts mehr gepostet hab wollte ich jetzt auch mal wieda
> 
> ...



Da ich das gleiche Bike (AMS 125 SE) habe würd mich seeehr interessieren was das für ein Vorbau und Lenker ist??? Denn genau das würd ich auch gern verändern! Besonders der Vorbei sieht geil aus! Wie breit is der Lenker???


----------



## zarea (20. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ... am kabelbinder kann man gewicht sparen... ich dachte halt nur, dass hier leute wären, die ahnung von sowas haben und mir einen tipp geben,...


OK, hier der Tipp:
Schneide den Kabelbinder immer bündig ab ( Messer oder besser mit Elektronikseitenschneider [die ganz Kleinen mit einseitiger Schneide]). Bei Deinen "Strapsen" reißt man sich an der Schnittstelle die Haut auf. 

PS: Wenn Du da Gewicht sparen willst, nimm ruhig kleinere. Der Bowdenzug hängt ja am Fahrrad, nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## sepalot (20. Mai 2011)

wegen der ganzen geilen Bergpanoramabilder wird es bei mir noch irgend ne Kurzschlussreaktion geben


----------



## fatz (20. Mai 2011)

nimbus_leon schrieb:


> Da ich das gleiche Bike (AMS 125 SE) habe würd mich seeehr interessieren was das für ein Vorbau und Lenker ist??


bei vorbau wuerd ich mal auf truvativ (hussefelt?) tippen. ziemlicher brocken und an 
einem ams hoffnungslos ueberdimensioniert. mit dem ding kannst eine kuh totwerfen.
einen lenker mit so hohem rise, wuerd ich mir auch gut ueberlegen. ein bisserl druck
auf dem forderrad schadet in der kurve auch nicht.


----------



## JDEM (20. Mai 2011)

Nen flacherer Riser wäre bestimmt besser fürs Fahrverhalten gewesen, aber wenns ihm gefällt. Würd auf jeden Fall die Bremshebel weiter nach innen schieben, sonst macht man sich das Bremsen schwerer als es ohnehin manchmal ist.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Mai 2011)

immer daran denken....mit den Fotos nicht zu spaaaaasam sein.... ;-)
Obwohl - bei den meisten von Euch regnet es ja leider....also hier ist es schwül wie verrückt -
will aber nicht wirklich was runter kommen......


----------



## mtblukas (20. Mai 2011)

soll doch jeder so fahren wie er will. In der Bike steht auch das manchmal ein höheres Steuerrohr schneller macht weil sich der Fahrer "wohler" fühlt.


----------



## Sirrah73 (20. Mai 2011)

@Spuri: Geile Fotostory  Ich sehe Du hattest Spaß.

Ich werde morgen mal wieder Unterwegs sein. Tina hat's Erkältungstechnisch übelst erwischt , ich bin mir auch noch nicht so Sicher wie es bei mir so ist .... Egal. Übernächste Woche sind wir dann aber Fit für den Gardasee und dann bekommt ihr aber Bilder zu sehen .


----------



## JDEM (20. Mai 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> soll doch jeder so fahren wie er will. In der Bike steht auch das manchmal ein höheres Steuerrohr schneller macht weil sich der Fahrer "wohler" fühlt.



Wer Bilder postet muss auch mit Kritik rechnen und die war in dem Fall ja nicht negativ sondern konstruktiv gemeint.
Mit ner hohem Front fährt es sich kippelig und das VR rutscht leichter weg, weil der Druck im ungünstigsten Fall halt verloren geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Mai 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> OK, hier der Tipp:
> Schneide den Kabelbinder immer bündig ab ( Messer oder besser mit Elektronikseitenschneider [die ganz Kleinen mit einseitiger Schneide]). Bei Deinen "Strapsen" reißt man sich an der Schnittstelle die Haut auf.
> 
> PS: Wenn Du da Gewicht sparen willst, nimm ruhig kleinere. Der Bowdenzug hängt ja am Fahrrad, nicht umgekehrt.



auchwenns rein ironisch war.... soweit ises mit mir noch nicht gekommen!


----------



## fatz (20. Mai 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> soll doch jeder so fahren wie er will. In der Bike steht auch das manchmal ein höheres Steuerrohr schneller macht weil sich der Fahrer "wohler" fühlt.




aeh? ich hab niemand verboten irgendwie zu fahren, sondern nur ein paar gedanken 
geaeussert. das zudem in einer fuer mich recht diplomatischen form. 
was in der bikebravo steht, ist mir uebrigens sch..egal. die schreiben heut das und 
morgen das gegenteil.


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Mai 2011)

ich bleib bei meinem lieblingsbesipiel.... solange die an einem rad den sattel kritisieren reden sie nur müll daher..


----------



## lasabur (20. Mai 2011)

*Feierabendrunde am 16.05. - Stuttgart Grabkapelle auf dem Württemberg:
*Juhu, der Sommer kommt...



Die Grabkapelle...







Da hat man einmal sein Teleobjektiv nicht dabei...







Und noch eine Frage, meine neue Pedalen verlieren ihre seitlichen Pins. So wie es sein sollte...



und so wie es mittlerweile schon teilweiße ist...



Für die seitlichen Pins sind auch keine Austauschpins dabei gewesen, deshalb meine Frage, ob das ein Fall für die Garantie ist, oder ob man diese seitlichen Pins irgendwo her bekommt? Ansonsten viel Spaß beim Ansehen...


----------



## domi79 (21. Mai 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]





 es fehlt noch der Crank Brothers Cobalt 3 iron/blue Vorbau und ein sattel. dann hab ich es erst mal


----------



## Vincy (21. Mai 2011)

@lasabur
Das sind Gewindestifte mit Innensechskant (Madenschrauben). Die bekommt man im Fachhandel, Modellbau oder auch im gutsortierten Baumarkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (21. Mai 2011)

nimbus_leon schrieb:


> Da ich das gleiche Bike (AMS 125 SE) habe würd mich seeehr interessieren was das für ein Vorbau und Lenker ist??? Denn genau das würd ich auch gern verändern! Besonders der Vorbei sieht geil aus! Wie breit is der Lenker???



Hatte ich auch schon mal überlegt, weil der lange Vorbau die Lenkung doch ziemlich träge macht. Wie is denn die Sitzposition? Sitzt du jetzt viel aufrechter?

Grüße Chief


----------



## Airhope (21. Mai 2011)

@lasabur 

Du kannst Dir auch noch ne Schraubensicherung zulegen z.B. Loctite den gehen die Pin´s nicht mehr verloren


----------



## jan84 (21. Mai 2011)

@Höhe Lenker:
Ich hab bei mir selbst und bei einigen im Bekanntenkreis die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ein etwas Höherer Lenker bei "Anfängern" viel Sicherheit gibt. Ich hatte immer mal wieder mit tiefen Lenker rumexperimentiert, wirklich gut funktioniert hats erst als ich auch ne "sehr solide"  Fahrtechnik hatte.
Ab einem gewissen Punkt kommt man mit der Taktik "Arsch nach hinten" nichtmehr weiter. Wenn man an dem Punkt ist - also in sehr steilem oder technischem Gelände wieder bewusst mit dem Gewicht nach vorne geht - sollte man nochmal nen tiefen Lenker ausprobieren.  

Sowohl beim DH Fahren als auch beim sehr technischen Fahren finde ich mittlerweile einen sehr tiefen Lenker am angenehmsten. Beim CC- / Tourenfahren ist es mir "relativ egal". 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## derAndre (21. Mai 2011)

Hier noch mal ein Bild aus der Eifel. 




Foto: jokomen

Leider bin ich etwas unscharf - ich war einfach zu schnell  Naja der Fels im Hintergrund ist ja auch viel interessanter als der dösige Mensch.
Ne im Ernst, da war tatsächlich umsetzen angesagt auch wenn das jetzt nicht so aussieht. Landschaftlich der Knüller. Links von mir auf dem Bild ist eine Stufe von Knapp 1,5 m und dann ein kleiner Absatz und dann geht es gaaaannnz weit runter. Da ist Mann froh wenn er eine gute Vorderradbremse hat, damit es beim Umsetzen keine Überraschungen gibt.


----------



## Groudon (21. Mai 2011)




----------



## jan84 (21. Mai 2011)

@Andre: An solchen Stellen => Gewicht nach vorne. Wenns steiler wird / der Boden lose ist fehlt dir sonst der Grip zum Umsetzen...


----------



## Ostwandlager (21. Mai 2011)

*Servus, heute war ich in Füssen unterwegs schon mal schaunen fürs würfel treffen Bin die Königlichen Pfade geradlt und ich sags euch so was von GEIL!!!
Ich würde 5***** geben!
Super uphill zum alpsee, kräfte zerrend zur jagthütte mit sattel. Anspruchsvoller Downhill auf dem Schützensteig (konnte 90% Fahren 

) Traum Trails am Plansee und dann noch die super schlucht! Super!!!

 Ca 30km nur Trail 







































*


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (21. Mai 2011)

sehr coole Landschaft da, sieht intressant aus zum biken


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Mai 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> @Andre: An solchen Stellen => Gewicht nach vorne. Wenns steiler wird / der Boden lose ist fehlt dir sonst der Grip zum Umsetzen...



und speziell die kurve wäre ich weiter innen angefahren..


----------



## sepalot (21. Mai 2011)

Heute hat's mich wieder ins alt ehrenwürdige Gebirge verschlagen: Fichtelgebirge - our little British Columbia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Zwar zeigt die Webcam, vom Schneeberg aus, die düsteren Wolken, aber egal.​ 
Trailcheck steht an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Erst entlang dem Seenweg, rauf zum Seehaus und wieder zurück über Höhenweg und Blaukreuz Weg zum Fichtelsee.
Den See hab ich hinter mir gelassen. Man hat hier mal wieder einen neuen Mottoweg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 zum "Wandern" / Laufen angelegt. Thema: Jean-Paul. Also ein paar Bäume gefällt, eine Brücke gebaut, Weg befestigt und einen zurecht geschliffenen Stein hingestellt ... der sog. Jean-Paul-Brunnen ist geboren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.​





Die Bundesstraße überlebt, beim Überqueren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Kurz vor der Auffahrt zum Seehaus, ein Blick zurück, der Turm des Ochsenkopfes.​





Uphill-Setup hergestellt, mitm Buddy telefoniert, dass am Nachmittag noch Homespot ansteht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... dann kann's ja los gehen.​





Den Weg bin ich im Spätherbst letztes Jahr schon mal rauf, als ich um den Schneeberg meinen ersten Saisonschnee hatte. Der macht auch runter richtig Spaß. Wasserablaufrinnen wegpumpen, über die Wasserleithölzer drüberziehen und an so manchen Brückenabschluss in die Landung hüpfen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Die ganze Zeit wird man von einem schönen Plätschern eines Baches begleitet, der entlang dem Weg seine Richtung ins Tal folgt. Flow-Country ist der Weg schon seit Jahrzehnten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.​







Man man man - es fängt das Tropfen an, auf dem Weg raufwärts. Berg runter könnt man ja mal richtig an-gasen , aber hoch ist man regelrecht gefangen, zumindest auf dem letzten Drittel zum Seehaus, wo es schon eine ordentliche Rampe raufgeht . Aber dort oben werd ich schon einen Unterstand finden, wie die Wanderer auch - das Unterkunftshaus Seehaus ist erreicht.​*



*

Der Blick rüber Richtung Nußhardt und Schneeberggebiet, gibt nur dunkles von sich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.​*



*

Das Haus erreicht und es fängt das Regnen an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.​*



*

*



*

Der Würfel und ich haben Unterstand am Brunnen gefunden.​*



*

Blitze und Donner gesellen sich zum Regen. Das Gewitter ist da. Hab schon lang kein Gewitter mehr in der Natur bzw. in den Bergen erlebt, ist schon so einiges lauter als in der Stadt. Und es wird dunkler und dunkler. Der Ochsenkopf und Fichtelseebereich ist noch hell.​*



*

*



*

"Schau mir in die Augen! Was mach ma - noch länger warten?" Cappu war gut, aber am See ist es noch hell. Eilen wir im Sauseschritt dem Gewitter voraus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.​*



*

Die zwei Wege runter zum Lake Fichtel sind erste Sahne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










! Leider hab ich bis auf eine kurze Videosequenz doch reingetreten, den der Donner gab mir deutlich zu verstehen, meine Fahrt besser fort zu setzten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Unten am See angekommen, ist es nur bewölkt und die Sonne kommt stellenweise noch durch. Es ist trocken. Aber ein Blick zurück zum Schneeberggebiet ... brrrr.​*



*

Der See hat irgendwas was, was mich gern hier her kommen lässt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.​*



*

So lange es nicht zu Tropfen anfängt, kann man noch ein bisschen die Natur genießen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.​*



*


Schneeberg ist wieder frei (linke Bildhälfte), aber am Seehaus und weiter rüber Richtung Platte ist jetzt volle Gewitteraction. Aber H- und Blaukreuz-Weg runter sind echt der Hammer und können die Runde durch Gewitterpause nicht trüben .​*



*


Schön war's, dann verlassen wir nun Kleinkanada ...​*



*


*

















 Schöne neue Trails gefahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*

Video wurde angefangen. Sind jetzt aber nur Einleitung und Schluss, da das Gewitter, wie man im Video hören kann, einen vorwärts getrieben hat .

[ame="http://vimeo.com/24046061"]Fichtel-See(nweg) on Vimeo[/ame]






Homespoten wurde dann doch abgesagt, als ich heim wollte um das Hanzz zu holen - dort ist auch das Gewitter im vollen Gange gewesen .​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (21. Mai 2011)

@Osti

sehr schön da, da tät ich auch gerne mal eine oder antürlich mehrere drehen


----------



## blutbuche (21. Mai 2011)

schöne bilder von schönen bike gegenden !!!ich hatte heut´leider zig andere sachen  zu erledigen - und morgen einladung zu ner konfi ... naja , wenigstens gibts gutes essen 
@groudon : ist dein bike dir ev. ne nummer zu klein ...


----------



## kubitix (21. Mai 2011)

hi Ostwandlager,

laß dass bitte, ist doch noch so lang hin und du machst uns hier den Munde wässerig.

Nagut Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste Freude, also Danke für die prima Bilder


----------



## acid89 (21. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @groudon : ist dein bike dir ev. ne nummer zu klein ...


Den Gedanken hatte ich auch


----------



## kubitix (21. Mai 2011)

Hinterm Horizont geht´s weiter,

denkste!

Ich hab mich heute mal auf eine geplante Tour nach Bayern gemacht. Also die Route am PC exakt geplant den Track auf das GPS exportiert und los ging´s. Doch trotz "professioneller" Vorbereitung und ebensolcher praktischer Umsetzung taucht mitten auf meiner Route ein ehemaliges Munitionsdepot der BW mit entsprechenden Sicherungsmaßnahmen auf.

Wie ich aber immer sage, es ist nix so schlecht, dass es nicht für irgendwas gut ist. Also immer am Zaun lang und einen etwa 2,5 KM langen Wurzeltrail gefunden.





Der ein, oder die andere Sportbegeisterte hat meinem Treiben interessiert zugesehen. Mit so einem kühlenden Fußbad ließ es sich ja auch aushalten.




Ein paar Kilometer weiter befinden sich Überreste des Kastell´s Hainhaus
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kastell_Hainhaus

vom Kastell selber ist nicht mehr viel zu sehen, aber diese Wohnzimmerganitur steht da noch rum.








Mal probieren wie es sich anfühlt wenn man(n) die Huldigung seiner Untertannen entgegen nimmt. Das hab ich aber ganz schnell seien lassen, solches Verhalten wird in der heutigen Zeit von vielen nicht gerne gesehen und löst ganz schnell Demonstrationen aus.




Im weiteren Streckenverlauf entdeckte ich dann dieses neuzeitliche Amphitheater.




von der "Bühne" inspiriert mußte ich meinem Würfel sogleich eine Ode an die Freude entgegen schmettern.




Bei schönstem Wetter ging´s nun bergab zum Main




dort angekommen wurde ich vom Brückenheiligen St. Johann Nepomuk empfangen.




auf der linken Uferseite der Mainbrücke von Miltenberg steht dieses imposante Brückentor.




Miltenberg besitzt noch eine schöne historische Altstadt, ähnlich wie Heidelberg nur ein bizzele kleiner.

Auf dem Marktplatz steht dieser Brunnen.










Schöne Fachwerkhäuser gibt´s da überall.




Da könnte man ja auch mal runterf......




Schon 1354 erhielt Miltenberg "Münzrecht" zusammen mit Markt- und Messerecht entwickelte sich daraus eine reiche Stadt am Main.




Schon auf dem Heimweg, sieht man auf der rechten Uferseite bei Großheubach, das Franziskaner Kloster Engelberg. Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem namensgleichen Kloster in der Schweiz.




Dann taucht Burg Breuberg vor mir auf, heute mal von de annern Seid, jetzt sind´s nur noch 20 Kilometer bis heim.




5h23m, 1097hm,



bestes Wetter, es hat sich gelohnt.

noch einen schönen Abend
Stefan


----------



## derAndre (21. Mai 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> @Andre: An solchen Stellen => Gewicht nach vorne. Wenns steiler wird / der Boden lose ist fehlt dir sonst der Grip zum Umsetzen...



Danke für den Tipp, ich habe allerdings noch nie Probleme mit dem Grip am Vorderrad beim Umsetzen gehabt. Auch nicht wenn es deutlich steiler war las das. Beim Umsetzen selbst ist das Gewicht doch eh zu 100% auf dem Vorderrad oder nicht? Ich muss allerdings auch zugeben, das ich fast immer erst mal zu stehen komme, bevor ich umsetze. Rollend das Hinterrad versetzen gelingt mir nur sehr sehr selten und auch nur in Kehren, bei denen ein eigentlich nicht nötig ist, das Hinterrad zu lupfen. Naja, kommt Zeit kommt mehr Flow. Alles in allem bin aber recht zufrieden mit meinen Skills und mal wieder mit meinem Bike - großartiges Trailsurfbrett das Stereo.

Andi, ich bin sicher Du wärst Falllinie gefahren, alles andere wäre für Dich bestimmt langweilig gewesen.

Ostwandlager: Gegen die Fotos verblasst die Erinnerung an die Eifel mit einem puff. Sieht spektakulär schön aus da!

Viele Grüße
der André


----------



## floggel (21. Mai 2011)

Bei mir stand heute die erste richtige Tour ohne Klicks an. Dazu habe ich mir einen vielversprechenden Track von tourguide.mtb-news.de genommen... was sich aber als ein ziemlicher Reinfall entpuppt hat. Steile S1 bis S2 Trails hoch und sinnlose WAB- und Teerabfahrten . Das fährt man wohl lieber in die andere Richtung. Was soll's, dafür hatte ich Motivation für Bilder machen.






















Der Verzicht auf Klicks in Verbindung mit Five Tens hat mich hingegen absolut überzeugt! Viel weniger Psychoblockade bei technischeren Stellen.


----------



## barbarissima (21. Mai 2011)

*@Osti, Sepi, Floggi und Kubi *
*Klasse Bilder habt ihr gemacht  *

*Mein Beileid zum Gewitterguss Sepi  *

*Vielen Dank für die Impressionen von den Königlichen Pfaden, Osti  Die Tour steht nach wie vor auf meiner ToDo-Liste, werde vom Schützensteigtrail aber um einiges mehr schieben müssen als du *

*Das mit dem Huldigen klappt ja schon ganz prima, Kubi   Jetzt musst du nur noch Untertanen auftreiben *

*Die Felsbrocken von Floggel sind ziemlich beeindruckend *


*Mit meinen Mickerbildchen kann ich da leider nicht mithalten  Hatte die Speicherkarte im Laptop vergessen und der interne Speicher der Digicam ist nicht so groß  *
*Dachte mir aber, ich liefere auch mal ein paar Impressionen vom Allgäu ab, damit Ihr, die Cubetreffenteilnehmervonweiterweg, euch schon mal an die geile Gegend gewöhnen könnt   Vielleicht hat ja der Ein oder Andere eine Lupe zur Hand *

*Also, im Allgäu erwarten euch idyllische Bachläufe *





*...naturbelassene Wege  Diesen ging´s bergauf *





*...jede Menge Wiesen und Berge *










*... auf den Wegen treiben sich neben Wanderern (waren heute nur sporadisch anzutreffen) auch noch alle möglichen Viecher rum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





*...aber links und rechts gibt die ganze Zeit jede Menge Gegend *





*Wünsche euch einen schönen, trockenen Sonntag *


----------



## kubitix (21. Mai 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> * Jetzt musst du nur noch Untertanen auftreiben *


 
Unterta*nn*en stehen da genug rum.



barbarissima schrieb:


> *Dachte mir aber, ich liefere auch mal ein paar Impressionen vom Allgäu ab, damit Ihr, die Cubetreffenteilnehmervonweiterweg, euch schon mal an die geile Gegend gewöhnen könnt   *



Super auch noch Salz in die Wunde reiben. Macht nur so weiter wenn ihr Pech habt nehmen die *Cubetreffenteilnehmervonweiterweg *die Gegend am Sonntagabend einfach mit heim. Also Vorsicht mit so schönen Bildern.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sanwald81 (21. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich hier schon ne Weile regelmäßig mit lese, muss ich auch mal mein Cube vorstellen. War heute nur auf ner kleinen Feierabendrunde.







Feiner Trail direkt vor der Haustüre, den ich aber erst vor kurzem entdeckt habe.





Im schönen Kochertal





Wünsche noch ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## barbarissima (21. Mai 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> ...
> Super auch noch Salz in die Wunde reiben. Macht nur so weiter wenn ihr Pech habt nehmen die *Cubetreffenteilnehmervonweiterweg *die Gegend am Sonntagabend einfach mit heim. Also Vorsicht mit so schönen Bildern.
> 
> Stefan


 
Dann müsst ihr aber auch die Wirtin vom Naturfreundehaus mitnehmen  Die schimpft immer, wenn man den Teller nicht leer isst 




@sanwald81
Ja dann mal *WILLKOMMEN IM CLUB *


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Mai 2011)

derAndre schrieb:


> Andi, ich bin sicher Du wärst Falllinie gefahren, alles andere wäre für Dich bestimmt langweilig gewesen.



wie gut dass ich fließend ironisch spreche....verzeihung meister


----------



## unocz (22. Mai 2011)




----------



## jan84 (22. Mai 2011)

Vorderradbremse!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. Mai 2011)

Donnerwetter. Seit sich die Nachricht von Beuze´s Wiederkehr verbreitet hat - überschlägt es sich hier ja mit tollen Storys und Fotos.  Dafür ein 3x 

@ Kubitix mach Dich da endlich aus dem "Beuze-Sessel" hoch..... 


@ sanwald81 - herzlich Willkommen im Cube auch von mir. 

Ehe ich die Beuze-Vertretung morgen dann aus technischen 
Gründen wieder abgeben muss (zusammen mit dem Läppi), 
wollte ich mich wenigstens bei strahlendem Sonnenschein 
noch einmal bei Euch "verabschieden" - natürlich mit Fotos...
Nichts Spektakuläres - aus dem Flachland halt....aber auch da kann biken Spaß machen.  Mir jedenfalls....
*Auf geht´s - Sonntag Morgen halb zehn (noch) in Deutschland...*
*Man(n) macht sich auf den Weg nach Norden immer an der Oder entlang.....in Richtung Lebus...*



*Mhmm - irgendwie alles so bekannt - es müsste doch auch auf*
*polnischer Seite irgendwie bis Lebus gehen....also gedreht und*
*hinter dem Klärwerk in Richtung Grenzübergang...die Skyline*
*der City in der Ferne vor Augen...*



*Es ging dann über die "Stadtbrücke" nach Polen - wo es wieder*
*nordwärts an der Oder entlang ging - zunächst auf einer herrlich*
*schattigen Deichautobahn...*



*....lies ich meine Heimatstadt langsam hinter mir zurück...*



*...um mich dann auf der polnischen Seite an der herrlichen Natur *
*entlang des Grenz-Flusses zu erfreuen...*



*Die Deichautobahn endete dann auch bald - alternativ blieb ein Trampelpfad auf der Deichkrone, eine Schotterstraße parallel*
*Rechts daneben in der Senke - oder kleinere Schleichwege direkt an der Oder (welche aber meist Sackgassig an dieser endeten).*







*Der Beweis - der Grenzpfahl in den Landesfarben Brandenburgs...*
* na Polen hat "zufällig" die Selben.... *



*Um gut voran zu kommen und natürlich auch was zu sehen, *
*wählte ich letztlich den Weg auf der Deichkrone - *
*keine allzu schlechte Wahl...*



*So hatte man herrlichen Blick auf die Oder - hinten rechts im Bild *
*kann man schon die Dorkirche von Lebus (das Weiße) erahnen..*



*Doch vorher das! Ein alter Pfeiler! Brücke? Hier? *
*Noch nie von gehört , das Ding noch nie gesehen - *
*und auf polnischer Seite fehlt auch ein Gegenstück... *
*Die Infrastruktur lässt auch keine ehemalige Zufahrt erahnen...*
*Ein völliges Rätsel - ich werde dem nachgehen!!!*

*

*
*Ziel erreicht - nur zum Anglerheim müsste man hier irgendwie *
*über die Oder....ah Essen - da war ja noch was! Ab nach Hause.*



*Am Wendepunkt - genau gegenüber der Ortschaft Lebus*



*Beste Stimmung bei dem Wetter, was neues erkundet*
*- und in der Zeitvorgabe liege ich auch **noch -*
*was will man(n) mehr...*



*Wieder in der Heimat - an der Grenzbrücke - nun sind es nur*
*noch 7-9 Minuten, und Spuri sitzt pünktlich am Mittagstisch..*



Das war´s Leute. Ich werde Euch treu weiter lesen & mal texten...
mit Fotos müsst Ihr nun den Fred füttern.  
Ich übergebe zurück an Beuze - und werde mich sobald mein Läppi wieder bei mir ist  als fleißiger Cubist mit eigenen Fotos zurück melden. 
Bis dahin danke an Alle. Ich denke Beuze (niemand) hat Grund zu klagen....was hier so abging.... Weiter so.
Euer Spuri (das /der T(h)or zum Osten) 
Servus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho_dmr (22. Mai 2011)

Ich hab zwar keine schöne Landschaft zu beiten, dafür aber 2 schöne Würfel  
so lange ich drauf saß, hatte ich besseres zu tun, als Fotos zu knipsen


----------



## marco_m (22. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich glaube ich muss mich mal bei dir einladen
> 
> Bist du auch bei den "Biken in der Ostschweiz" aktiv?



Hi mzaskar,

mein Arbeitsort ist eher Richtung Ostschweiz und glücklicherweise sind wir da einige Bikeverrückte ..
So komm ich auch bei Feierabendtouren mal in andere Gebiete 





Gruss Marco


----------



## gerrit981 (22. Mai 2011)

Wo man gerade über die Ostschweiz redet:

Gestern von Buchs zum Hanenspil, von 450 müM auf 1890 müM





Mit meinem Fritzz:





1440 HM Abfahrt mit über 80% Singletrail (Wanderweg), wenn man will...

Gruss
Gerrit


----------



## Sanchopancho (22. Mai 2011)

Mein neues Rad zum Strecke machen:









Gestern die ersten 40km runter gespult, fährt sich recht flott. Nur die Laufräder und Gabel sind ein bischen mit meinem Fahrstil überfordert

Nun ist mein Fuhrpark kompletiert.


----------



## nen (22. Mai 2011)

Tolle Bilder bekommt man hier geboten, gerade richtig wenn man über das Wochenende mal das Knie schonen muss (die letzte Wanderung war eine blöde Idee  ) 





gerrit981 schrieb:


> Wo man gerade über die Ostschweiz redet:
> 
> Gestern von Buchs zum Hanenspil, von 450 müM auf 1890 müM


Klasse  Nur habe ich jetzt Heimweh 
Ist das rechts von deinem Sattel Triesenberg?


----------



## unocz (22. Mai 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Vorderradbremse!




bitte?


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Mai 2011)

du sollst mehr vorne und nicht wie aufm bild hinten bremsen wollte er sagen  im zeitraum x: 2bremsbeläge vorne, einen hinten, oder besser


----------



## unocz (22. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> du sollst mehr vorne und nicht wie aufm bild hinten bremsen wollte er sagen  im zeitraum x: 2bremsbeläge vorne, einen hinten, oder besser



 ja es gibt aber situationen da sollte man die vorderradbremse ignorieren.


----------



## MilkyWayne (22. Mai 2011)

die da wären? also nur wenn du mit dem hinterrad um ne kurve "driften" willst... sonst ist mir da bisher noch nicht soviel untergekommen, wo sich nicht eine vernünftige mischung aus vorder und hinterradbremse bezahlt gemacht hat.


----------



## gerrit981 (22. Mai 2011)

nen schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder bekommt man hier geboten, gerade richtig wenn man über das Wochenende mal das Knie schonen muss (die letzte Wanderung war eine blöde Idee  ) Klasse  Nur habe ich jetzt Heimweh
> Ist das rechts von deinem Sattel Triesenberg?



Stimmt, rechts ist Triesenberg.

Ist ne super Tour, heute kam leider ein dicker Schauer, gerade als ich losfahren wollte.

Gruss
Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (22. Mai 2011)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> die da wären?


zb. vulkanaschesurfen auf la palma. da liegst du schon auf der nase, wenn du nur vorderradbremse denkst.


----------



## kubitix (22. Mai 2011)

naße Wurzeln in der Kurve kommen auch immer gut,

oder sowas


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Mai 2011)

bis aauf bei der asche bzw. alterneativ bei uns sand und loser , tiefer, trockener boden, würde ich aber auch hinten nicht bremsen..


----------



## wurzelhoppser (22. Mai 2011)

Was auch krass ist ,heute bei einer Tour am ende des Trails.Gab mal gleich 8 Plattfüße bei insgesamt 5 Bikern.
Es gibt schon kranke Menschen.


----------



## Pedal41 (22. Mai 2011)

Total krank...nennt sich gefährlicher Eingriff in den Strassenverkehr , bis 5 Jahre Knast.

Ups hab ein Bild doppelt....


----------



## blutbuche (22. Mai 2011)

...is ja echt der hammer , was sich manche leute so einfallen lassen - reifen is ja schon sehr ärgerlich , aber wenn ´n hund da reintritt - boah , so eine frechheit ..... echt ....


----------



## kubitix (22. Mai 2011)

Pedal41 schrieb:


> Total krank...nennt sich gefährlicher Eingriff in den Strassenverkehr , bis 5 Jahre Knast.
> 
> Ups hab ein Bild doppelt....



ne leider nich, Trail ist kein Strassenverkehr, ausser er ist offen und durch entsprechende Beschilderung gekennzeichnet.

ich würde wenn ich denn "Kranken" erwischen würde, aber zumindest eine Anzeige wegen versuchter schwerer Körperverletzung in Betracht ziehen.

Auch sollte man überlegen ob es nicht Sinn macht den Fund bei der Polizei mal Aktenkundig zu machen.

Dies ist keine Rechtsberatung, ich gebe nur meine Meinung wieder.

BTW: Wir sollten allerdings nicht vergessen, dass wir selber Teil des Problemes sind, wenn wir meinen überall runter fahren zu müssen.


----------



## Pedal41 (22. Mai 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> ne leider nich, Trail ist kein Strassenverkehr, ausser er ist offen und durch entsprechende Beschilderung gekennzeichnet.
> 
> ich würde wenn ich denn "Kranken" erwischen würde, aber zumindest eine Anzeige wegen versuchter schwerer Körperverletzung in Betracht ziehen.
> 
> ...



Ok ! Aber es gibt keinem das Recht so zu handeln , eben Vorsätzlich


----------



## kubitix (22. Mai 2011)

Pedal41 schrieb:


> Ok ! Aber es gibt keinem das Recht so zu handeln , eben Vorsätzlich



deshalb ja: "versuchte schwere Körperverletzung", ich sehe da auch Vorsatz = wissentlich - wollend

Wie gesagt wenn ihr euch nicht in arge Erklärungsnöte bringt, überlegt den Fall bei der Polizei zu melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (22. Mai 2011)

gerrit981 schrieb:


> Wo man gerade über die Ostschweiz redet:
> 
> Gestern von Buchs zum Hanenspil, von 450 müM auf 1890 müM


 
*HammerBild* 


Durch Triesenberg bin ich letztes Jahr auch mal geradelt


----------



## Airhope (22. Mai 2011)

find sowas unterste Schublade aber ich denk mal es is in jedem Landkreis das gleiche die Jäger haben andere Vorstellungen wie die Biker


----------



## LittleBoomer (22. Mai 2011)

Sofort anzeigen. Und an dem Ding nicht so rumdopsen wegen eventueller Fingerabdrücke.  Meine Herrn, diese Selbstjustiziare greifen ja zu kriminellen Methoden. Im Übrigen könnte man dies auch Fallenstellen und somit Wilderei betrachten. 

@all: Danke für die vielen super Fotos....


Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. Mai 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> ich würde wenn ich denn "Kranken" erwischen würde, aber zumindest eine Anzeige wegen versuchter schwerer Körperverletzung in Betracht ziehen.
> 
> Auch sollte man überlegen ob es nicht Sinn macht den Fund bei der Polizei mal Aktenkundig zu machen.



Leider keine schwere Körperverletzung, dafür aber eine versuchte absichtliche gefährliche Körperverletzung. Das mal bei der Polizei zu melden könnte Sinn machen. Es kann ja auch der Wandersmann reintreten, ein Hund, oder Wild etc...

Es gab so einen Fall wohl auch mal bei uns an der Hohen Kanzel. Den Typen haben sie erwischt, seit dem ist Ruhe. Was mit dem passierte weiss ich allerdings nicht .

Zurück zu den erfreulichen Dingen.

@All: Super Bilder . Ich war zwar auch auf Tour, Samstag nach Wiesbaden runter und rauf 28 km / 650 hm und heute mit nem Nachbarn über den Schläferskopf geile Trails nach Wiesbaden runter 38 km / 850 hm. Aber leider keine Fotos ... und meine Maus ist immer noch krank. Aber, die Erkältung ist auf dem Rückzug  ... jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass es mich nicht doch noch erwischt ... in 1,5 Wochen geht es ja an den Gardasee .

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## kubitix (22. Mai 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass es mich nicht doch noch erwischt ... in 1,5 Wochen geht es ja an den Gardasee.



und das wo der arme Guido seit Freitag mit Taschenmesser und Handkreissäge die Trail´s am Lago frei macht. Also schnell wieder Gesund werden.


----------



## blutbuche (22. Mai 2011)

...am winterstein haben sie mal lauter hochstehende nägel verteilt - es war erst schluss mit lustig , als das erste kleine kind so´n teil im fuss hatte .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (22. Mai 2011)

*Boah das mit dem Nagelstamm ist wirklich krass.

Auch am Lago haben wir Baumstämme von den Trails geräumt die Wanderer mit Absicht platzierten aber das mit den Nägeln toppt alles 

@Pedal41 Super Fotos, ganz so krass waren wir im Gegensatz zu Dir dann doch nicht unterwegs 

Los gings gestern Morgen ganz relaxed am See mit meinem Bekannten Iuri...




...immer bergauf wobei uns ständig der 601er kreuzte den ich eines Tages auch noch fahren will, nicht mit Iuri aber mit Hanzz 




ca. 1300hm bei durchschnittlich 11% bis an den höchsten Punkt der Tour




Danach gings auf super Trails bergab, 11km feinster Trail




@Jörg haben alles aufgeräumt 







Iuri bergab bei einer Schlüsselstelle des Trails....OK...nicht wirklich für ihn 




Heute haben wir zwei kleine Auffahrten mit zwei super Trails gefahren, Jörg das erwartet Euch am Donnerstag 




extra für Euch mit Höhlentrail 




Danach gings zum Pizzaessen an den See und ein weing chillen...




Morgen gibs dann noch ein paar weitere Bilder.

Grüße
Guido*


----------



## blutbuche (22. Mai 2011)

sowas von genial  , die bilder !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kubitix (22. Mai 2011)

der Routenplaner sagt:

771 KM für´m kurzes Wochenende zu weit, leider. Auch wenn die Bilder einen anderes denken lassen.


----------



## Pedal41 (22. Mai 2011)

Cortina ,
 ihr wart aber auch ganz schön fleissig und so schöne Bilder.
July eine Woche Gardasee , allerdings ohne Bike nur zum Wandern und relaxen mit meiner bessern Hälfte.

Grüsse ,


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. Mai 2011)

@Guido: Da freuen wir uns auch schon tierisch drauf . Das wird geniaaaaaal. Geile Trails, mein AMS scharrt auch schon mit den Fat Alberts.

@Kubitix: Tina wird schon wieder Gesund, ich dope mich mit allem was geht: Obst, Vitamin C, Sport


----------



## jan84 (22. Mai 2011)

@Pedal 41: 
Zur Polizei und anzeigen! Wenn da irgendwann mal jemand in der Region/im Großraum erwischt wird und schon andere Anzeigen - ggf. gegen unbekannt - zu diesem "Problem" vorliegen wirds für ihn aufjedenfall nicht positiv sein. 

@Guido: Super Bilder!

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Mai 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> @Guido: Super Bilder!


----------



## buschhase (22. Mai 2011)

Hammer Bike-Bilder!
Ich hab dieses Wochenende mal komplett gepasst und mich stattdessen ins Berliner Olympiastadion bequemt ... 

herrliche Stimmung, super Wetter, lecker Berliner Döner nur diese doofen 5 Gegentore 

Damit es auch reinpasst, hier ein Bild von einem wild lebenden Cube mit meinem neuen Helm ...


----------



## kubitix (22. Mai 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> herrliche Stimmung, super Wetter, lecker Berliner Döner nur diese doofen 5 Gegentore



die aus dem Osten sehen das sicher anderst, übrigens dein Kanzleramt hängt ganz schön nach recht´s.


----------



## fatz (23. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Danach gings auf super Trails bergab, 11km feinster Trail


schaut nett aus. aber viel krasser ist der 601 dann auch ned, wenn nicht grad
30cm laub drinliegen. da macht's dann etwas "spannend".


@kubitix:
771km einfach? du arme sau! mein mitleid! von hier sind's grad mal 380 bis nach arco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (23. Mai 2011)

*@Guido *
Ich wusste immer nie, was ich mir unter den genialen Garadaseetrails genau vorstellen muss: Schotter und steil, oder eher Felsen und steil und das Ganze am besten noch ausgesetzt??????  Nach deinen Bildern sieht mein geistiges Auge schon etwas klarer  Der 601 sieht ja besonders heiß aus


----------



## jan84 (23. Mai 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> [...]
> @kubitix:
> 771km einfach? du arme sau! mein mitleid! von hier sind's grad mal 380 bis nach arco



Auch >700 km


----------



## fatz (23. Mai 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Schotter und steil, oder eher Felsen und steil und das Ganze am besten noch ausgesetzt??????


das kannst am lago auch alles gleichzeitig haben 
ok, so wild isses dann auch nicht, aber man sollt sich schon vorher schlau 
machen, was einen erwartet. sonst kann's grosse augen geben


----------



## idworker (23. Mai 2011)

*@Guido: Klasse! Hätte riesen Lust auf ne Tremalzo Tour....*


----------



## barbarissima (23. Mai 2011)

570 km


----------



## idworker (23. Mai 2011)

*vllt. am 2. und 3. Juni, das wäre eine Option, schau'n wir mal..*


----------



## MilkyWayne (23. Mai 2011)

630 km :-/


----------



## Cubedriver66 (23. Mai 2011)

Das kann ich negativ toppen: 970 km


----------



## Ostwandlager (23. Mai 2011)

380km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (23. Mai 2011)

grad nochmal herrn google gefragt. sind sogar nur 330km


----------



## Ostwandlager (23. Mai 2011)

330km von unterhaching, 360km von berchtesgeden


----------



## sanwald81 (23. Mai 2011)

Danke für die nette Begrüßung 

Eure Bilder machen mich echt fertig!
Vor allem die von Guido vom Lago sind echt schwer verdaulich am Montag morgen!
Wenn mein Chef nix dagegen hätte, wär ich glaub schon unterwegs nach Riva (--> 580km)
Aber der Sommerurlaub ist ja schon in Reichweite


----------



## CJee83 (23. Mai 2011)

Gestern ne kleine Vormittagstour am Tegernsee gemacht. Hirschbergrodelbahn hoch und den Hirschbergtrail runter. Hernach einen herrlichen Blick auf den Tegernsee.









In diesem Sinne, schöne Woche


----------



## Cortina (23. Mai 2011)

*175 km 

OK OK ich will hier keinen fertig machen, vor allem Du sanwald81 schließe jetzt bitte die Augen, die nächste Ladung Trails kommt angerollt 

@fatz, der 601 ist bis auf das letzte Stück ohne Probleme fahrbar, es gibt wesentlich technischere Sachen am Lago, das eigentliche Problem liegt an seiner Steilheit und Länge, die macht einen fertig, Du wirst 2000hm malträtiert

Auf dem Weg zum Dosso di Roveri, den See ständig im Blick




die einzige Quelle nach 900hm, Aqua D'Oro




endlich oben




mit blick ins Ledrotal auf den Ledrosee




Let's rock the Trails 




hier bitte SCHARF rechts abbiegen




Sonntag gings dann ruhiger los




auf den Monte Brione mit Blick nach Arco




@Jörg, Donnerstag morgen 




da hab ich dann an Jan gedacht, kommt auf dem Foto nicht rüber aber das war mir dann zuviel des Guten 





Grüße
Guido
*


----------



## Ostwandlager (23. Mai 2011)

*Guido, einfach schön...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (23. Mai 2011)

Danke!! Hab Dir ne PN geschickt wegen dem Treffen


----------



## barbarissima (23. Mai 2011)

Nu is aber gut 

 Solche Fotos am frühen Montagmorgen der arbeitenden Bevölkerung vorzuführen 



Kann mich gerade ehrlich gesagt gar nicht satt sehen 



Bis auf dieses Bild



Auf so `nem sch**ß Schotter habe ich mich am Samstag erst lang gemacht 




Schöne Woche allerseits


----------



## LittleBoomer (23. Mai 2011)

wahnsinnsgeile Bilder !! Danke ! Das weckt Erinnerungen als ich 1996 und 1997 beim Bikefestival in Riva war. Das war auch das letzte Mal dass ich am Gardasee war.
Der Lago Maggiore ist einfach näher....

Grüße und weiterhin soooo schöne Fotos.

LittleBoomer


----------



## fatz (23. Mai 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Auf so `nem sch**ß Schotter habe ich mich am Samstag erst lang gemacht



das ist aber fuer lagoverhaeltnisse ein flowtrail


----------



## barbarissima (23. Mai 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> das ist aber fuer lagoverhaeltnisse ein flowtrail


 
Ich weiß schon, warum ich lieber im Allgäu rumgurke


----------



## kubitix (23. Mai 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> @kubitix:
> 771km einfach? du arme sau! mein mitleid! von hier sind's grad mal 380 bis nach arco



ja man kann leider nicht alles haben, bei 380 Kilometern hätte ich am Freitag Abend nach Guido´s Anruf wohl im Auto gesessen, aber so kam das Telefonat 3-4 Stunden zu spät.

Guido, vor allem Bild 3, wie wohl mein roter LRS auf meinem schwarzen Stereo vor dieser Kulisse aussieht. Das müsste man(n) doch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## barbarissima (23. Mai 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> ...
> Guido, vor allem Bild 3, wie wohl mein roter LRS auf meinem schwarzen Stereo vor dieser Kulisse aussieht. Das müsste man(n) doch mal ausprobieren.


 
Rote Felgen an schwarzem Stereo vor dieser Kulisse....das wäre bestimmt ein extremsuperbombastisches Foto 

Ach übrigens....von Füssen aus sind es nur schlappe 400 Kilometerchen zum Lago


----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/901105*
> 
> *Danach gings zum Pizzaessen an den See und ein weing chillen...*
> *
> ...


 
Aber hoffentlich mit einem Ar***bombenbild von dir


----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2011)

*436 km hmmm, da fahr ich aber lieber 463 km nach nach Finale Ligure Savona, Italien, oder noch besser *
*755 km nach LeLavandou*



*

*

*am Samstag geht es los*


----------



## barbarissima (23. Mai 2011)

*Danke Stefan *

*Wie gesagt, am Montag kommt sowas immer besonders gut  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (23. Mai 2011)

@ Cortina - Was für fantastische Bilder- und das mit "Sennagedächtnis Rucksack" und mit der wohl schönsten Stereo/Farbkombi.


----------



## Cortina (23. Mai 2011)

Danke Danke, im ürigen ist der Rucksack erste Sahne und die Farbe finde ich s...g....  und  "Sennagedächtnis Rucksack" heißt er auch ab heute 

Am Lago sehen übrigens alle Bikes genial aus  dafür sorgt die einmalige Atmosphäre, Biker sind immer und überall zu finden und wilkommen.

@Bärbel hoffe es hat nicht wehgetan  aber wie fatz schon sagt, was vieeeeel einfacheres gibts am Lago kaum. 

Das ist schon sehr flowig ABER genau das ist es was Du am Lago lernst, eben über diese Trails zu "fliegen". 
"Molla i freni" wie Iuri immer ruft, "Bremsen loslassen!" ist das Geheimnis 

@mzaskar das Ar***bombenbild kannste haben, musste aber selber schießen kommen


----------



## Gummischwain (23. Mai 2011)

Heute war Waschtag.

Mal sehen, ob ich Spurhalter Konkurrenz machen kann in punkto Sauberkeit. 

Vorher "dezent staubig":





und nachher:


----------



## Gummischwain (23. Mai 2011)

...


----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2011)

ok, abgemacht, bringe dir meins zum Putzen


----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> @mzaskar das Ar***bombenbild kannste haben, musste aber selber schießen kommen


 
Das kann doch deine  viel besser


----------



## wickedstyle (23. Mai 2011)

Bin auch unter die Stereo Fahrer gegangen, bereut hab ich es nicht!


----------



## floggel (23. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


>


Der Rucksack ist ja mal richtig toll. Zum Glück kann man den nicht ohne Weiteres kaufen, sonst wäre ich schon wieder ärmer .


----------



## chrisfc (23. Mai 2011)

Hier mal die Bilder von meiner ersten Tour 55km im Siegerland...

Lützel,Schwarzbachtal, Hilchenbacher Höhenring und zurück nach Kreuztal


http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/0/8/0/6/3/_/medium/image_1306076528.jpeg?0

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/0/8/0/6/3/_/medium/image_1306076525.jpeg?0

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/0/8/0/6/3/_/medium/image.jpeg?0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (23. Mai 2011)

...nach der kleine hausrunde(photo vergessen )  greez , k.


----------



## JDEM (23. Mai 2011)

chrisfc schrieb:


> Hier mal die Bilder von meiner ersten Tour 55km im Siegerland...
> 
> Lützel,Schwarzbachtal, Hilchenbacher Höhenring und zurück nach Kreuztal



Schöne Aussicht da oben, muss ich mich auch mal hinbequemen


----------



## Deleted 92748 (23. Mai 2011)

Nach drei Stunden und 52Km aufm Bastel-LTD-CC mußte ich feststellen ...
nie wieder Boxershorts unter der Baggy 
Schön war´s trotzdem.













Gruß, Tom


----------



## Cortina (23. Mai 2011)

floggel schrieb:


> Der Rucksack ist ja mal richtig toll. Zum Glück kann man den nicht ohne Weiteres kaufen, sonst wäre ich schon wieder ärmer .



Noch haste ne Chance aufm Bike Festival in Villingen 

@wickedstyle willkommen im Club der Stereoaner 

@MTB_Oldie Den Fehler machste nie wieder


----------



## blutbuche (23. Mai 2011)

@cortina : biste auch in willingen ?????


----------



## Cortina (23. Mai 2011)

Kati, leider nein, da hat mein Patenkind Konfirmation.....wie sagtest Du gleich.....naja , wenigstens gibts gutes Essen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (23. Mai 2011)

@ Cortina- hab gerade in der bike gelesen das der Sennarucksack auf 100 Stk. limitiert sein soll, und nur in Willingen und Saalbach verkauft wurde.
Na da bist du ja mit dem Teil gaaanz weit vorne.


----------



## Ostwandlager (23. Mai 2011)

*Guido ich biete...für den Rucksack...
Rest mit PM. Ich habe vorkaufsrecht
*


----------



## BigA (23. Mai 2011)

Mein Würfel  hat heute auch Auslauf bekommen das Wetter war ja einfach genial 
Und dazu noch Urlaub ist was schönes.












Gruß Alex


----------



## WildWeibchen (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo, hallöchen,

heute waren wir bei super Wetter wieder mal am Neckar unterwegs und haben die Veste Dilsberg besucht.




Kaum zu Glauben, auch in dieser mittelalterlichen Umgebung findet Stefan einen Spielplatz.




Auch wir können vom Berg ins Tal auf´s Wasser gucke. Nicht ganz so hoch und nicht ganz soviel Wasser.




Captain Kubitix Reederei




schönen Abend noch
Susanne


----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2011)

@ BigA

Das erste Bild  tres schick 


@ wildweibchen

Mein Cube, mein Schloss, mein Boot


----------



## kubitix (23. Mai 2011)

WildWeibchen schrieb:


> Captain Kubitix Reederei


erster Kommentar von Susanne nachdem sie das Foto gemacht hatte:
"Der alte Mann und das Meer" 

tztztz, da ist doch nur das Meer!


----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2011)

Das sind nur die Spiegelungen des Wassers ;


----------



## Cortina (23. Mai 2011)

WildWeibchen schrieb:


> Auch wir können vom Berg ins Tal auf´s Wasser gucke. Nicht ganz so hoch und nicht ganz soviel Wasser.



Ihr zwei steht immer so perfekt da wie in der Assos Werbung 

Das nächste Foto bitte krumm und schief 

Ach so Stefan, was den Helm von Michelle betrifft, trifft auch für Susanne zu 

@BigA schöne Fotos, besonders das erste 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## kubitix (23. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ach so Stefan, was den Helm von Michelle betrifft, trifft auch für Susanne zu



frei nach Lorne Cameron´s: Like Father Like Son

Wie die Mutter so die Tochter, mach was dran


----------



## MilkyWayne (23. Mai 2011)

soo ich hab gerade noch einmal blitz, stativ, kamera und rad ausgepackt. ich weiß es ist kein gardasee bild und jaa im hintergrund sieht man asphalt und das spacertürmchen ist auch noch nicht verschwunden, aber vielleicht findets ja gefallen, das trek:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2011)

ein Trek


----------



## blutbuche (23. Mai 2011)

@eck : super schön !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MilkyWayne (23. Mai 2011)

dankeschön


----------



## Friendsofmine (23. Mai 2011)

Absolutes No Go !........das Spacer Türmchen.


----------



## LittleBoomer (24. Mai 2011)

Wieso schreiben die Dreck mit <T> ?

Neeeein, schön isses das Radl....
Nur wenn jeder so eins hät gäbs ihn nimmermehr den Cube-Foto-Threat...

So long 

LittleBoomer


----------



## Cortina (24. Mai 2011)

@ Eck schön das Treck  und gut abgeblitzt  schönes Foto


----------



## Cortina (24. Mai 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> frei nach Lorne Cameron´s: Like Father Like Son
> 
> Wie die Mutter so die Tochter, mach was dran



Mmmmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhh da hilft nur eins, eine auf den Deckel 




duck und weg......


----------



## Bocacanosa (24. Mai 2011)

@all: Schöne Pics!


Alles neu macht der Mai!

Mit neuen Bremsen und neuem Sattel...









...auf zu neuen Wegen:





In der Natur gibbet natürlich natürliche Fahrradständer:





Im Hintergrund eine der größten privaten Flugzeugsammlungen:









Schöne steile Trails:













Das alte Eisenbahn-Viadukt bei Geisfeld:





Die Kultstätte des Ameisengotts:





Im Hintergrund der Erbeskopf (höchster Berg in Rheinland-Pfalz)






Und da der Mai ja alles neu macht, sind die Fotos mit ner neuen Kamera (Canon Ixus 300HS) gemacht worden und die Bilder mit neuem Laptop (Fujitsu Lifebook A530) (beides bei einer Tombola gewonnen) hochgeladen.





Es war eine schöne erweiterte Feierabendrunde und ziemlich anstrengend...

http://runkeeper.com/user/RonnyF/activity/36618063


P.S. Die Elixir ist entlüftet und gefällt!


----------



## LittleBoomer (24. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen,

wow, was ist denn das für eine Tombola die solch spendable Preise vergibt ?
Ich dachte immer der Kalmit sei der höchste Berg in RP.

Dann mal viel Spaß mit Deinen ganzen neuen Errungenschaften. 

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (24. Mai 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> wow, was ist denn das für eine Tombola die solch spendable Preise vergibt ?
> Ich dachte immer der Kalmit sei der höchste Berg in RP.
> ...



Danke! Das war ne Tombola zu Gunsten des Förderverein krebskranker Kinder  im Rahmen einer 10 Jahr Feier eines IT-Unternehmens.



Der Kalmit ist der höchste Berg im Pfälzer Wald (673 m). Der Erbeskopf hat 816 m.


----------



## MilkyWayne (24. Mai 2011)

wirklich schöne bilder, aber sind die bremszüge nicht noch etwas arg lang? oder täuscht das auf den bildern?


----------



## Bocacanosa (24. Mai 2011)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> wirklich schöne bilder, aber sind die bremszüge nicht noch etwas arg lang? oder täuscht das auf den bildern?



Jep. Sind se. Standardmäßig halt. Werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal kürzen / bzw. Kürzen lassen. Stört mich personlich auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. Mai 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Heute war Waschtag. Mal sehen, ob ich Spurhalter Konkurrenz machen kann in punkto Sauberkeit.








 Tauglicher Versuch...aber das nun bitte nach jeder Ausfahrt..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Bocacanosa schrieb:


> ....sind die Fotos mit ner neuen Kamera (Canon Ixus 300HS) gemacht worden und die Bilder mit neuem Laptop (Fujitsu Lifebook A530) (beides bei einer Tombola gewonnen) hochgeladen.


Ich wäre ja im Augenblick was den Läppi betrifft viel Bedürftiger.  
Trotzdem viel Spaß damit - und solange damit weitere Bilder gepostet werden, haben wir ja alle was davon! 

@All - man die Fotos hauen einen mal wieder um...
@kubitix - wir müssen das weg stecken.....aber versuche es nie, niemals anders herum. das ist der Humor - der schon eine Menge Bratpfannen zerborsten hat....


----------



## OIRAM (24. Mai 2011)

*Huuuuiiiiiii, so viel klasse, schöne Bilder. 

Mein NEID ist Euch sicher... 

@ Spuri, mach doch einfach n paar bezahlte Überstunden, am Rechner vom Boss... 

Hab da auch wieder n paar Huftiere, für Dich Abgelichtet. 





und weil es Paarhufer sind, sind es auch "ein paar" Bilder dazu...





wer erkennt den Unterschied zum Original 2010 Modell ?





nee, falsch, hier sieht man es besser...





das mein ich auch nicht, aber hier sollte es zu sehen sein...





 richtig, Aluschrauben in "Wagenfarbe" 

der Lenker ist aber auch neu... 

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## dusi__ (24. Mai 2011)

du baust dir dicke sachen in dein bike rein aber fährst immernoch die drecks revelation?

ein wenig befremdlich.

ansonsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (24. Mai 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> du baust dir dicke sachen in dein bike rein aber fährst immernoch die drecks revelation?
> 
> ein wenig befremdlich.
> 
> ansonsten



Der Gedanke kam mir in der Tat auch schon ein paar Mal. 
Aber so hat jeder seine Vorlieben/Prioritäten. 

Jedefalls sieht's Stereo richtig goil aus!


----------



## fatz (24. Mai 2011)

was ist an der revelation so schlecht? ich kenn sie nicht, aber wenn sie nur halbwegs so gut 
wie meine lyrik ist, sollt das schon passen.


----------



## dusi__ (24. Mai 2011)

ich fand sie extrem schlachsig. wurde schwammig bei abfahrten und dieses U-Turn geht mir eh auf die nerven.

die lyric is dagegen wesendlich steifer und robuster.  vom fahrgefühl was ganz anderes.

vom gewicht her is die revelation  aber vom handling her eine kater-strophe 

war aber nich bös gemeint von mir. war nur ne feststellung


----------



## OIRAM (24. Mai 2011)

*Bis jetzt haut das mit der Gabel noch ganz gut hin, (ist ja auch die 2Step Version), aber in Planung ist da schon was.
Ich dachte an die DT Swiss EXM 150.
Aber sonst mach ich aus dem Flachland mir wegen nem Kilo mehr oder weniger nich ins Hemd.
Find cool, das nicht nur ich mein Bike schön find....Danke*


----------



## dusi__ (24. Mai 2011)

*DT Swiss EXM 150 =    wird optisch auch besser passen 
*


----------



## OIRAM (24. Mai 2011)

*Dann muß der Optik wegen auch ne ander Vario Stütze dran und schon bisde bei ~ 700 Euronen.
Das zahlen andere nich für n fertiges Rad.
Aber ich hab ja sonst kein Hobby, außer...*


----------



## Cortina (24. Mai 2011)

Mario, Dein Stereo ist schön stimmig aufgebaut und die Farben passen super zueinander. 

Die DT Swiss ist sicher fein aber nicht travelbar und somit nix fürs Gebirge.
Die Fox Talas ist schon super wenn sie nur nicht so viel Spiel hätte 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## JDEM (24. Mai 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> *DT Swiss EXM 150 =    wird optisch auch besser passen
> *



Find ich nicht, die DT Gabeln wirken irgendwie mickrig auch wenn sie hier farblich passen würde.
Die Revelation ist auch ne gute Gabel und reicht doch für Touren völlig aus. Wenn man öfter im verblockten Gelände oder bergab schneller unterwegs ist macht ne dickere Gabel wohl Sinn, aber das muss der OIRAM wohl selbst entscheiden


----------



## GTC-1990 (24. Mai 2011)

Hannzz,Fritzz,Stereo was will man(n) mehr


----------



## Cortina (24. Mai 2011)

GTC-1990 schrieb:


> .....was will man(n) mehr



z.B verstehen was Du uns damit sagen willst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (24. Mai 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> fährst immernoch die drecks revelation?



falls du irgendwo noch ne "drecks revelation" rumliegen hast, ich nehme sie gerne

Es mag bessere Gabeln geben und eine Menge schlechtere. Ich behaupte aber mal das für die allermeisten die mit der Gabel zur Zeit rumfahren ihre Leistungsfähigkeit völlig ausreichend ist.


----------



## xerto (24. Mai 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Ich behaupte aber mal das für die allermeisten die mit der Gabel zur Zeit rumfahren ihre Leistungsfähigkeit völlig ausreichend ist.






Und es gibt Leute die definieren sich über Produkte..  

Als ob wir alle Weltmeister sind.


----------



## kubitix (24. Mai 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> Und es gibt Leute die definieren sich über Produkte..
> 
> Als ob wir alle Weltmeister sind.



Weltmeister sicher nicht. Es gibt aber bei vielen Firmen teuer bezahlte Spezialisten die Märkte und Nachfrage erzeugen sollen, nennt sich Marketing. Ich kenne diese Diskussionen aus dem Motorradendurobereich, Leichtbau und vor allem Reifen. Meine Standardaussage ist dann immer:

"Nimm die leichteste Mühle die du kriegen kannst, pack den deiner Meinung nach besten Reifen drauf, ich geb Stefan Peterhansel ein Dickschiff mit Slicks. Eins sag ich dir der fährt freihändig im stehen auf Schotter Kreise um dich rum und lächelt still vergnügt."


----------



## blutbuche (24. Mai 2011)

...find´die revelation nu´auch nicht schlecht ....gibt echt schlimeres


----------



## nen (24. Mai 2011)

klasse Fotos Guido 
225 km für mich, das wär doch mal was...

Aber zuerst mit halbwegs kuriertem Knie auf die Klassische




Karwendelhaus in Sicht




Oben angekommen überblickt man das Karwendeltal




Am Sattel zuerst mal Pause und Gespräch mit einem Bayer über noch zu machende Touren - unendlich viele 




Hinunter zum kleinen Ahornboden




Geradezu verloren wirkt der Würfel vor diesem Hintergrund




Karwendelhauptkette




Nach Hinterriss macht man wieder Höhenmeter




Bachüberquerung bei so wenig Wasser kein Problem




Der letzte Anstieg liegt hinter und die Abfahrt nach Mittenwald noch vor mir




von da immer entlang der Isar zurück nach Scharnitz um von da nach fast 1800 hm und 72 km geschlaucht aber glücklich in den Zug zu steigen


----------



## dusi__ (24. Mai 2011)

jetzt wollt ich hier keine grundsatz diskussion vom ast brechen 

wunderte mich nur das er XTR sachen einbaut, ne saint bremse sattelstütze etc. etc. etc. und dann soeine gabel.

aber ok, da gehen unsere meinungen auseinander. 

aber wie heisst´s so schön: "die eigene meinung ist immer die richtige woll? " 

ps: nen, super scharfe bilder


----------



## barbarissima (24. Mai 2011)

nen schrieb:


> Geradezu verloren wirkt der Würfel vor diesem Hintergrund


 
Ach was, die Berge bringen den Würfel erst so richitg zur Geltung


----------



## Cortina (24. Mai 2011)

*neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn ein Traum *

Meine Lieblings-Traumrunde, schon beim ersten Bild war alles klar 

...und der Bach heißt Bärnbach 

Deal: wir kommen ein WE hoch und fahren die Karwendelrunde mit Übernachtung im Karwendelhaus und dann kommst Du an den Lago 

Grüße nach Innsbruck

Guido


----------



## Ostwandlager (24. Mai 2011)

*Christoph,*
*wir lieben dich!*
*Über nächtes WE sind wir auch wieder im lande, wollen eine 2 tages tour von erwald fahren.
Gruß Klaus
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigA (24. Mai 2011)

nen die Strecke ist einfach nur geil !!!! Und dann noch das Wetter !!! *schmacht* 

Gruß Alex


----------



## FrankDe (24. Mai 2011)

Die Tour bin ich letztes Jahr auch gefahren. Karwendel ist einfach ne wunderschöne Gegend.


----------



## icube (24. Mai 2011)

Die Dt swiss Exm 150 is travelbar und sie sieht "nur" etwas mickrig aus, hats aber faust dick hinter den ohren! Besser verarbeitet als ne fox und ansprechverhalten is aller erste sahne!  an der Steifigkeit gibts ja auch nix zu bemängeln wie man in den bikebravos nach lesen kann! ich werde meine nicht mehr hergeben 







versteh auch nicht wieso immer mehr federweg 150/140 beim stereo reichen doch für ein allmountain locker!


----------



## Cortina (24. Mai 2011)

icube, travelbar? auf der DT Swiss Seite hab ich da nix gefunden 

Wie und auf was ist sie travelbar, 110mm? 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## marco_m (24. Mai 2011)

Da wir gleich bei uns einen sehr schönen See haben (Lago di zurigo ), wollte dieser schon längst einmal umrundet werden.
Heut war der richtige Tag dazu 

Am Ende des Tages ergab dies 95km und geschätzte 2000hm
Dementsprechend bin ich jetzt auch ein bisserl müde 





Grobe Stationen waren : Pfannenstiel ...





... Küsnachter Tobel ...





... Zürich (OK unsere Bikes waren etwas overdressed für die Stadt ) ...









... die Albiskette ...













... das Sihlthal ...













... und schliesslich via Seedamm zurück nach Rapperswil und dann nach Hause ...


Tolle Tour, wunderschöne Landschaften und Aussichten und doch auch einiges an Trails 

Gruss Marco


----------



## icube (24. Mai 2011)

jap man kann sie traveln, weiß nicht genau auf wieviel aber 110 mm könnten hinkommen! 
man hat hat der rechten seite so einen roten "schirm" den drückt man runter und drückt dann die Gabel runter fertig! das ganze nennt sich lounch control II, man kann dann einstellen wie sensibel die gabel auf grobe schläge reagieren soll und wenn so einer kommt im abgesenktem zustand aktiviert sie von selbst wieder den ganz Federweg! achja die Gabelbrücken wurden 2011 auch überarbeitet!
schau einfach mal auf youtube nach > dt swiss exm 150 test! da müsste ein nettes video drinnen sein 
ich finde die gabel von DT werden komplett unterschätzt! ich hab bis jetz eine talas und revelation und jetz eben die dt gefahren und letzter ist mit abstand am schönsten zu fahren noch dazu bei dem preisleistungsverhältnis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (24. Mai 2011)

*


dusi schrieb:



			jetzt wollt ich hier keine grundsatz diskussion vom ast brechen 

wunderte mich nur das er XTR sachen einbaut, ne saint bremse sattelstütze etc. etc. etc. und dann soeine gabel.

aber ok, da gehen unsere meinungen auseinander. 

aber wie heisst´s so schön: "die eigene meinung ist immer die richtige woll? " 

ps: nen, super scharfe bilder 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Jedes Teil will gut überlegt und ausgesucht sein.
Der Austausch der Original Teil erfolgt ja nicht, weil ich Sie für Sch... halte, sondern: ich möchte mir noch ein Hardtail aufbauen, wo die demontierten Teile eine neue daseinsberechtigung erhalten werden.
Die bisher neuen Teile sind entweder Auslaufmodelle, oder ich hab Sie günstig erworben (bsp: XTR Schaltwerk für 78,- neu incl. Rechnung).
Auslaufmodell:









Aber für Kritik, Tips und andere Anregungen bin ich jederzeit offen.

@ nen, Hammer, diese Bilder...

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Sirrah73 (24. Mai 2011)

@nen:


----------



## barbarissima (24. Mai 2011)

marco_m schrieb:


> Da wir gleich bei uns einen sehr schönen See haben (Lago di zurigo ), wollte dieser schon längst einmal umrundet werden.
> Heut war der richtige Tag dazu
> 
> Am Ende des Tages ergab dies 95km und geschätzte 2000hm
> Dementsprechend bin ich jetzt auch ein bisserl müde


 

95km und 2000hm Respekt  Das hätte ich nie geschafft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und die Fotos..... aller erste Sahne


----------



## JDEM (24. Mai 2011)

Tolle Bilder auf dieser Seite, da wird man echt neidisch!

Hab heute auch noch ein paar Fotos geschossen.

Hier hab ich den Morgen verbracht und lecker Mittag gegessen:




Dann mal den Selbstauslöser in Kombination mit Gorillapod ausprobiert:






Dabei hab ich auschließlich Trails unter die Stollen genommen...



Mit tollen Ausblicken...






Und hier noch aus nem Video ausgeschnitten, da wollte das Stereo auch mal ein wenig durch die Lüfte segeln


----------



## BigA (24. Mai 2011)

Sehr tolle Bilder die ihr hier abliefert  

Gruß Alex


----------



## mzaskar (25. Mai 2011)

@ Marco

nächstes mal mache ich eine Servicestation am Albis Pass für euch  und zeige euch einen schönen Trail bei Buchenegg


----------



## Bocacanosa (25. Mai 2011)

@ nen und MarcoM: Schicke Bilder von euren Touren! 

Ihr seid ja mit tollen Gegenden gesegnet.


----------



## fleckmorry (25. Mai 2011)

Habe heute mal eine kleine Runde gedreht und 2 Fotos gemacht, ich freue mich schon auf morgen da wirds ja richtig heiß


----------



## blutbuche (25. Mai 2011)

..jemand interesse an speci rib cage flaschenhaltern ?hab noch einen in weiss mit rot und einen schwarz /rot hier liegen ....


----------



## tomsteg (25. Mai 2011)

@nen Gibt es von Deiner Traumtour auch GPS-Daten? Scheint ein absolutes muss zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco_m (25. Mai 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> 95km und 2000hm Respekt  Das hätte ich nie geschafft
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sag Das nicht, man schafft (fast) alles wenn man will, einfach mal probieren 




mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Marco
> 
> nächstes mal mache ich eine Servicestation am Albis Pass für euch  und zeige euch einen schönen Trail bei Buchenegg



Ja das wär super, ich befürchte nämlich, dass wir den einen oder anderen Trail verpasst haben  
Viel mehr Kraftakte wären aber bei mir auch nicht dringelegen 




Bocacanosa schrieb:


> @ nen und MarcoM: Schicke Bilder von euren Touren!
> 
> Ihr seid ja mit tollen Gegenden gesegnet.



Da hast du recht, aber viele von euch wohnen ja auch in tollen Bike Gegenden  Immer wieder schön anzusehen 





Gruss Marco


----------



## kubitix (25. Mai 2011)

huhu, hallo, ihr da,

erstmal @nen super Gegend, ok dafür kannst du ja nix, aber die Foto´s sind allererste Sahne. Ich denke schon mal über Umzug nach. Ich sag ja immer zu WildWeibchen: Wenn einer von uns stirbt zieh ich nach Bayern!

Achja WildWeibchen ich bin stolz, ich bin ja sowas von Stolz, aber zurück auf Anfang:

Es war einmal,
ein Wurzeltrail, der überraschend auftauchte, weil ein ehemaliges Munitionsdepot der BW umfahren werden mußte. Komisch heute auch.




WildWeibchen war heute irgendwie nicht zu bremsen, sie fuhr einfach immer weiter.




Die Bühne kenn ich doch, da war doch noch was? Achja Guido wollte doch ein krummes und schiefes Bild.



Ok einen Versuch war´s Wert.

Mit so tollen Gebirgspanoramen können wir ja nicht dienen, wir machen dafür in Kultur. z.B. eine Laurentiuskapelle von 1380 n.C.




unser Tageszwischenziel Miltenberg ist erreicht.




Fachwerkhäuser gibt´s da, mehr als eins 




Wie WildWeibchen ja auch schon festgestellt hat,
wir können vom Berg uf´s Wasser gucke, die Franken auch




wir ham´s entdeckt, dass Haus der
Lady Alquist




Dann wollten wir noch den Guido besuchen, wir haben uns so auf ihn gefreut. Der Chef war aber leider nicht im Haus, der biket sischer widder am Lacho, hat man uns mitgeteilt. Des war awwer kaan Franke.




mein wildes Weibchen, nach einem erlebnis- und erfolgreichen Tag.
@Guido: das Thema Hose ist erledigt. Die "Belohnung" hat sie sich verdient!




Achja ich bin ja Stolz:




Danke WildWeibchen für 1470HM, 115KM und einen Tag auf dem Bike der einfach nur g................................................................. war!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barbarissima (25. Mai 2011)

Da habt ihr´s euch aber richtig gegeben  

Und dann noch diverse Fotosessions eingeschoben, `ne satte Leistung   

Mein Favorit ist natürlich das krumme Bild  Sehr interessant und hübsch anzusehen   

Gruß an WildWeibchen


----------



## xerto (25. Mai 2011)

>



wieso seid ihr den nicht die gleiche strecke gefahren?  

wieder abkürzungen benuzt, oder? 

super leistung


----------



## barbarissima (25. Mai 2011)

Ist doch ganz einfach: Der Kubitix war so motiviert, der hat noch ein paar Mal die Eisdiele umrundet, während WildWeibchen ihre zwei Cappos und die Fanta geschlürft hat  So bleiben halt die Muskeln warm


----------



## lolo-bike (25. Mai 2011)

kannte in miltenberg bisher nur die papierfabrik, wenn ich die bilder so sehe lohnt sich doch mal ein abstecher in die stadt...


----------



## kubitix (25. Mai 2011)

BärbelBärbel!

Ich hätte es nicht besser sagen können, gut meine Bescheidenheit verbietet mir das SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH


----------



## Pedal41 (25. Mai 2011)

Hi Cubes .....

Super Bilder.....

Ähm ,  wer hat den ein Teil meiner Bilder vom lezten Bericht gestohlen 

oder liegt es am löschen in meinem Album ?


----------



## OIRAM (25. Mai 2011)

*man, man, man, Hut ab, 115km, da mach ich 2 Touren von... 

@ xerto, gehts dem Kien wieder besser ?

so, die Zeiten meiner "decals" sind seid gestern Vergangenheit.

und war sogar völlig Kostenlos, dieses upgrade... 

















Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (25. Mai 2011)

Ohne Worte -diese Bilder.


----------



## blutbuche (25. Mai 2011)

@oiram : besser so !!! sieht super aus !


----------



## JDEM (25. Mai 2011)

Find ich auch besser, schick! Weniger ist manchmal dann doch mehr


----------



## mtblukas (25. Mai 2011)

Vorallem das Gewicht das man spart wenn man die decals abmacht


----------



## xerto (25. Mai 2011)

@oiram

danke der nachfrage..

es geht voran..wird besser 

gestern stand ich noch am abgrund, heute bin ich einen schritt weiter


----------



## mzaskar (25. Mai 2011)

Also ich weiss, ich setze mich in die Nesseln ....... aber diese "nackten" Felgen gefallen mir nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piranja87 (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich bisher nur sehr viel im Forum hier gelesen habe, kommt jetzt auch endlich der erste Beitrag 
Ich brauchte ein neues MTB, da mein altes geklaut wurde und als ich mir die super Bilder in diesem Thread angeschaut habe...dann wurde es natürlich ein Cube


----------



## kubitix (25. Mai 2011)

piranja87 schrieb:


> ...dann wurde es natürlich ein Cube



ich sach mal so:

bei der Farbe hast du schon mal nix falsch gemacht. Schönes Bike willkommen im Club.


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Also ich weiss, ich setze mich in die Nesseln ....... aber diese "nackten" Felgen gefallen mir nicht


----------



## LittleBoomer (25. Mai 2011)

Gut SpätAbend allen,


ich denke nach Miltenberg möchte ich auch mal. Viellicht demnächst bei einem Besüchle in Schaafheim bei der Verwandschaft.
Schöne Leistung die 115km....

Mit gefallen Marios Felgen. Ist ja schließlich keine Litfasssäule und Sponsoring-Kohle gibts auch keine. Also weg mit dem Kram. 

Grüße an Alle 

LittleBoomer

PS: Soundcheck:Fury in the Slaughterhouse


----------



## Cortina (26. Mai 2011)

tomsteg schrieb:


> @nen Gibt es von Deiner Traumtour auch GPS-Daten? Scheint ein absolutes muss zu sein.



Such mal im Web Karwendelrunde, eben weil es ein muss ist, wirst Du Daten ohne ende finden 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Also ich weiss, ich setze mich in die Nesseln ....... aber diese "nackten" Felgen gefallen mir nicht



Ich setz mich zu Dir, ist auch nicht wirklich mein Fall  auch wenn der Rest sehr gefällt 



kubitix schrieb:


> Die Bühne kenn ich doch, da war doch noch was? Achja Guido wollte doch ein krummes und schiefes Bild.
> 
> Dann wollten wir noch den Guido besuchen, wir haben uns so auf ihn gefreut. Der Chef war aber leider nicht im Haus, der biket sischer widder am Lacho, hat man uns mitgeteilt. Des war awwer kaan Franke.
> 
> @Guido: das Thema Hose ist erledigt. Die "Belohnung" hat sie sich verdient!



 Erst mal ein gaaaaaaaaaaanz großes Kompliment für Euch beide, satte Leistung und dann noch mit dem Gewicht aufm Buckel, da steht ja der großen Tour im Sep. nix mehr im Wege 

Das mit dem schief üben wir noch, ich weiß das tut Dir weh   
und die Belohnung nach so einem Tag ist ja das mindeste.
Ago würde wegen einem Cappuccio nicht über 100km fahren 

Außerdem hatte ich Scheffe gesagt, dass ich heute keinen Besuch empfange, bin am Tasche packen, Samstag gehts los 

@all Supi Fotos   

Bin noch etwas müde von unserem Night Ride gestern, Fotos gibts leider keine, war irgendwie schon zu dunkel 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Groudon (26. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> mzaskar schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Also ich weiss, ich setze mich in die Nesseln ....... aber diese "nackten" Felgen gefallen mir nicht



ebenfalls


----------



## dusi__ (26. Mai 2011)

das is echt n wenig heftig aber ok.

@ wildweibchen und kubitix:

nich den tacho am auto fest machen 

105km und 1470hm?  zeig mal die durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit . um sowas bei mir in der woche hin zu biegen muss ich frei machen


----------



## idworker (26. Mai 2011)

muss mal demnächst ein Originalfoto posten. Ich finds immer super schön...


----------



## Gummischwain (26. Mai 2011)

@ Oiram: Viiiieeeel besser! 

Ich weiß nicht, wie einem diese sinnlosen und überschwänglichen Werbeschriftzüge (3 Stück!!! auf jeder Seite!!!) gefallen können??!! 
Aber über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten....

Ich jedenfalls würde die sch*** Dinger immer sofort abmachen... bin doch kein wandelndes Reklameschild!


----------



## kubitix (26. Mai 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Dann wollten wir noch den Guido besuchen, wir haben uns so auf ihn  gefreut. Der Chef war aber leider nicht im Haus, der biket sischer  widder am Lacho, hat man uns mitgeteilt. Des war awwer kaan Franke.





Cortina schrieb:


> Außerdem hatte ich Scheffe gesagt, dass ich heute  keinen Besuch empfange, bin am Tasche packen, Samstag gehts los



Wie? Du bist gar nicht der Scheffe? Du hast nur Deinen Namen hergegeben? Ist das so ne Franschiß Geschichte.

Du kannst Ago beruhigen, sie muß nur für einen Cappucino nicht mehr als hundert Kilometer fahren. WildWeibchen auch nicht, es gibt immer noch ein Stück trockenen Kuchen dazu (steht hinter der Tasse)

Ausserdem liegt die Entfernung ja in Deiner Verantwortung, DU weißt wo´s den guten gibt,- den guten roten.



dusi schrieb:


> 105km und 1470hm?  zeig mal die durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit . um sowas bei mir in der woche hin zu biegen muss ich frei machen



16,57 KM/H


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (26. Mai 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie einem diese sinnlosen und überschwänglichen Werbeschriftzüge (3 Stück!!! auf jeder Seite!!!) gefallen können??!!


s gibt auch leut bei denen die trikots gestopf voll mit werbung sind. da machen die paar
papperl auf der felge auch nix mehr.


----------



## Gummischwain (26. Mai 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> s gibt auch leut bei denen die trikots gestopf voll mit werbung sind. da machen die paar
> papperl auf der felge auch nix mehr.



Das sind eh die schlimmsten... 
Na ja, wem's gefällt bzw. wer's braucht...


----------



## tomsteg (26. Mai 2011)

@Cortina
Dass es im Karwendel schöne Touren gibt, ist mir durchaus bekannt. Allerdings dachte ich, dass @nen mir direkt die Daten seiner Tour geben könnte.


----------



## Mosombie (26. Mai 2011)

Heute auf dem Fahrradweg .... da meinte doch mal wieder ein "Profi" er müsse eine Gruppe Trekking-Bikes überholen, und knallt mit Frontal rein.

Kleiner Finger gebrochen, Ring u. Mittelfinger ausgekugelt, Schnittwunde am Arm (7 Stiche) Risswunde an der Wade (5 Stiche)


Bin so sauer, weil mit nur einem kleinem bisschen Rücksicht und Hirn wäre das nie passiert.


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Mai 2011)

wie kann man das denns chaffen? vorm aufprall bremst man doch und zieht nicht durch!?


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Mai 2011)

Oh man, hast du den denn nicht kommen gesehen?


----------



## OIRAM (26. Mai 2011)

*da macht die "8" ihrem namen  aber alle Ehre... hoffe mal das nicht noch mehr dran ist, am schönen Reaction.

und hats den Gegner auch richtig erwischt...?

Gute Besserung, wünsch ich Dir.*


----------



## Mosombie (26. Mai 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Oh man, hast du den denn nicht kommen gesehen?



Nein, er sagte er hat mich auch nicht gesehen, nur dass genug Platz war die Gruppe (7 Leute) zu überholen.

Nein ich habe nicht durchgezogen, sondern verlangsamt eben weil die Gruppe die auf mich zu kam etwas mehr Platz brauchte.


----------



## kubitix (26. Mai 2011)

hi mosombie,

da bleibt "nur" gute Besserung zu Wünschen und zu hoffen das du nicht auf deinem Schaden sitzen bleibst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhope (26. Mai 2011)

wünsch Dir auch gute Besserung Mosombie und hoffe für Dich das der Schaden an Deinem Bike schnell und unkompliziert geregelt wird


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. Mai 2011)

Ohhh, Scheibenkleister .... gute Besserung !


----------



## Mosombie (26. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche, ich wünsche mir nur ein gesundes Bike


----------



## nen (26. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Deal: wir kommen ein WE hoch und fahren die Karwendelrunde mit Übernachtung im Karwendelhaus und dann kommst Du an den Lago


Übernachtung im Karwendelhaus? Dann müsste man aber noch die Falkenhütte dranhängen, Laliderer Wände 
Oder zum Achensee 



Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *Christoph,*
> *wir lieben dich!*
> *Über nächtes WE sind wir auch wieder im lande, wollen eine 2 tages tour von erwald fahren.
> Gruß Klaus
> *




 Oh Klaus 
Viel Spaß in Ehrwald 




tomsteg schrieb:


> @nen Gibt es von Deiner Traumtour auch GPS-Daten? Scheint ein absolutes muss zu sein.


Leider nein, entspricht aber im wesentlichen dieser Tourenschilderung samt GPS-Track

Gute Besserung @ Mosombie!

Eine neue Sattelklemme wurde fällig




und endlich gekürzte Leitungen (vorher). Als nächstens werde ich wohl mal schauen, ob ich ohne Ganganzeige klarkomme.


----------



## lasabur (26. Mai 2011)

*Stuttgart - Rotenberg / Esslinger Höhe:
*Immer wieder schön zu fahren, die Württembergische Weinstraße, der Anstieg über die Weinberge ist einfach supertoll...







Ein Mauerblümchen...







Eine stachlige Rose...



Esslingen von oben...







Von Esslingen selber und vom Rückweg gibt es leider keine Bilder mehr, war schon zu dunkel, aber hier noch die Tour in der Zusammenfassung...



Viel Spaß beim Anschauen...


----------



## sepalot (26. Mai 2011)

Gestern hatte ich mal einen Tag frei , dass ich mit den Anderen an den Geißkopf fahren konnte.​ 
War einfach ein megamäßiger Tag ... fahren, fahren, fahren ​ 





​ 
Das Liftfahren sorgte gestern für gute Sonnenbrände - na zum Glück kann so ein Fahrrad keinen bekommen .




​ 
Und von wegen Hännzchenklein ... das Hanzz geht in jedem Breich einfach geil . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 




​ 
Schönen Blick rüber zum Arbergebiet .




​ 
Irgendwie war heute die Motivation für Arbeiten kaum vorhanden ... ehrlichgesagt ging die Motivation schon gestern nach der Ankunft zu Hause auf allen Vieren ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (26. Mai 2011)

tomsteg schrieb:


> @Cortina
> Dass es im Karwendel schöne Touren gibt, ist mir durchaus bekannt. Allerdings dachte ich, dass @nen mir direkt die Daten seiner Tour geben könnte.



Eben, die Tour von nen bzw. die Tour die nen gefahren ist, ist die berühmte "Karwendelrunde", ich kann Dir die GPS Daten auch schicken wenn Du mir per PN Deine Mailadresse zukommen lässt.
Ich habe nie von Touren im Karwendel geredet.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Mai 2011)

erinnert mich an meinen gestrigen tag  - 6 stunden schule, 6 stunden einmal die bergstraße lang biken  so lob ich mir das verhältnis... jetzt sitz ich erstmal die nächsten tage an meiner gfs!


----------



## BigA (26. Mai 2011)

Mosombie auch von mir erstmal vorrangig gute Besserung und anschließend dann wieder bald ein intaktes Bike. 

Gruß Alex


----------



## Cortina (27. Mai 2011)

Sorry eben erst gesehen, von mir auch Gute Besserung Mosombie 


@Sepi, Du wirst rückfällig, bleib von diesen Liften weg 

@nen  noch besser Übernachtung in der Falkenhütte, hauptsache im Frühnebel zum kleinen Ahornboden 
Mittags kann man dafür ja nochmal zu den Isarquellen fahren.


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. Mai 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Danke WildWeibchen für 1470HM, 115KM und einen Tag auf dem Bike der einfach nur g................................................................. war!!!!!!!!!



 ... da wäre ich aus dem Sattel gefallen. Super Leistung und den Fotos nach zu Urteilen habt ihr dabei noch ne Menge Spaß gehabt 

@Sepalot: Lass Dich mal nicht vom Guido beirren ... das Hanzz fährt gerne Lift und will viel lieber runterfahren ... oder er meint das andere Liften ... stimmt ... irgendwie siehst Du auch jünger aus um die Stirn


----------



## ZombieIK (27. Mai 2011)

Da ich schweren Herzens mein Wheeler, was mir lange Zeit gute Dienste erwiesen hat verkauft habe, musste was neues her. Okay so schlimm war der Verkauf nicht das ich deutlich mehr bekommen habe als gefordert.

Bekam ein Angebot von einem Bekannten der Cube Handler ist und habe ca 600euro Rabatt gegenüber OVP für folgendes MTB bekommen(mitten in der Saison), da konnt ich nicht widerstehen. Und ich muss sagen ich bin richtig froh jetzt zur CUBE gemeinte zu gehören, was ein geiles Teil. Es bereitet mir so viel Fahrfreude.

Jetzt das Bild...Trommelwirbel..datdadadaaaaa...


----------



## idworker (27. Mai 2011)

das passt, na dann, viel Spaß damit!!

Viele Grüße vom Bodensee


----------



## blutbuche (27. Mai 2011)

schönes teil !!!willkommen bei den würf´lern !!


----------



## Gummischwain (27. Mai 2011)

Seeehhr schöööööönnn! 
Aaaaaaaaaabeeeeer: auf kurz oder lang würde ich die Bremse tauschen!

Am besten sofort, wo sie noch neu und gut zu verkaufen ist! 
Die taugen mE nix und dämpfen den Fahrspaß eines Stereo ungemein...


----------



## ZombieIK (27. Mai 2011)

Ja das mit den Bremsen habe ich schon gehört, aktuell aber nicht im Budget drin.Bzw. brauche erst noch das Cube Muddy Board (könnt ihr mir eine alternative empfehlen) und brauche neue Klickies inkl Schuhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (27. Mai 2011)

ZombieIK schrieb:


> Ja das mit den Bremsen habe ich schon gehört, aktuell aber nicht im Budget drin.Bzw. brauche erst noch das Cube Muddy Board (könnt ihr mir eine alternative empfehlen) und brauche neue Klickies inkl Schuhe.



Das Muddy board brauchste eigentlich nicht zwingend. Es gibt ne sehr gute und günstige Selbstbaulösung! Frag mal den fatz oder such mal im Stereo Fred!

Also mir wären gute und standfeste Bremsen wichtiger als Schutzbleche und Schuhe, aber jeder wie er mag. 
Jetzt bekommste halt noch was für die ollen Zangen.


----------



## Bocacanosa (27. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## ZombieIK (27. Mai 2011)

Ich werde die Bremsen erstmal den Sommer durchfahren. Und dann nächste Jahr investieren und die alte Behalten.

Habe Sie nun 60Km bei Berg und Talfahrt eingebremst und kann nichts negatives sagen.


----------



## Gummischwain (27. Mai 2011)

ZombieIK schrieb:


> Ich werde die Bremsen erstmal den Sommer durchfahren. Und dann nächste Jahr investieren und die alte Behalten.
> 
> Habe Sie nun 60Km bei Berg und Talfahrt eingebremst und kann nichts negatives sagen.


 
Wart's ab.


----------



## Pedal41 (28. Mai 2011)

ZombieIK schrieb:


> Ja das mit den Bremsen habe ich schon gehört, aktuell aber nicht im Budget drin.Bzw. brauche erst noch das Cube Muddy Board (könnt ihr mir eine alternative empfehlen) und brauche neue Klickies inkl Schuhe.



guten Morgen......

schönes Bike 

blöde Frage , was führ eine Bremse ist den da dran....?


----------



## Markus i35 (28. Mai 2011)

Hayes Stroker


----------



## cytrax (28. Mai 2011)

Markus i35 schrieb:


> Hayes Stroker




:kotz:


----------



## Gummischwain (28. Mai 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> :kotz:


 

Besser kann man die Hayes Stroker wirklich nicht beschreiben...


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. Mai 2011)

Und schon wieder Bremsendiskussion ... wo sind die Bilder ? Dafür haben wir doch unseren Cube Talk Bereich ....

Spuuuuuuuuri !!!! Mach wat !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZombieIK (28. Mai 2011)

Ich halte den Hayes Stroker (noch) die Stange


----------



## Pedal41 (28. Mai 2011)

Markus i35 schrieb:


> Hayes Stroker



wohl keiner zufrieden mit der Bremse ......

@ Sirrah

geh morgen wieder auf Tour , dann gibts wieder Bilder vom schwarzen Wald 


Grüsse @ all


----------



## idworker (28. Mai 2011)

nen schrieb:


> Übernachtung im Karwendelhaus? Dann müsste man aber noch die Falkenhütte dranhängen...]



OK. Ich bin nächste Woche Donnerstag u. Freitag im Karwendel, Übernachtung Falkenhütte, hat wer Lust?

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## Friendsofmine (28. Mai 2011)

Dann mal zur Abwechslung keine Hayes Stroker  ,sondern Bilder von einem Fahrrad.


----------



## unocz (28. Mai 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Dann mal zur Abwechslung keine Hayes Stroker  ,sondern Bilder von einem Fahrrad.





sehr schön !!!!!

@Mosombie
gute besserung, da ist dann wohl ne neue felge und neue speichen von nöten :/

habe genau das gleiche problem


----------



## Friendsofmine (28. Mai 2011)

-schwarze Sattelklemme kommt noch dran. (nicht Lieferbar bei Cube )
-LRS fliegt runter
-und Sattelstütze P6 (Händler hat mir ne zu grosse geschickt )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (28. Mai 2011)

udn was ist mit pedalen ?


----------



## Friendsofmine (28. Mai 2011)

Haallloooooo ! Die sind neu.


----------



## unocz (28. Mai 2011)

ok, ich finde halt nur das zu so einem racebike klickies gehören.
aber hauptsache du kommst damit klar


----------



## Friendsofmine (28. Mai 2011)

Ich mag die Dinger nicht, und da ich entspannt schnell fahre reichen "normale" Bike Schuhe aus.

Mir reicht mein Vater ( 65 ) wenn der im vollen Cannondale Ornat auf sein Rennrad steigt.
Das ist mir echt peinlich.


----------



## unocz (28. Mai 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Ich mag die Dinger nicht, und da ich entspannt schnell fahre reichen "normale" Bike Schuhe aus.
> 
> Mir reicht mein Vater ( 65 ) wenn der im vollen Cannondale Ornat auf sein Rennrad steigt.
> Das ist mir echt peinlich.




das sollte dich mit stolz erfüllen !!!!!


----------



## Airhope (28. Mai 2011)

schönes Reaction , gefällt mir 



> Mir reicht mein Vater ( 65 ) wenn der im vollen Cannondale Ornat auf sein Rennrad steigt.
> Das ist mir echt peinlich.



Ich weis wie es Dir geht , hatte immer das gleiche Problem . Mehr wie Helm und Handschuhe kommt bei mir auch nicht vor .


----------



## Friendsofmine (28. Mai 2011)

Bin ja stolz das er mit 58 wieder mit dem Biken angefangen hat, aber wenn der mit seinem Nachbar ( Villamann ) loszuckelt- sehe ich immer zwei fahrende Litfaßsäulen auf Carbon Hobeln, denen nach 5 Stunden der Arsch brennt.
Und Frauen schauen immer beschämt nach unten, wenn die stolz vorbei fahren.


----------



## barbarissima (28. Mai 2011)

Müsste dir wohl eher peinlich sein, wenn dein Vater den ganzen Tag vor der Kiste hängen hängen würde  Dass jemand mit 65 und Bauch noch Biken geht, finde ich echt cool. Bei uns ist auch eine Gruppe Rentner, die regelmäßig mit ihren Rennern durch die Stadt heizen. Da ist vom Youngtimer bis nagelneuen Carbonbike alles dabei


----------



## floggel (28. Mai 2011)

Heute ging es mal in die weniger touristisch frequentierten Ecken. Leider auch kaum Trails vorhanden . Recht frisch war es auch...






Kleiner Snack für zwischendurch.






Am Montageständer Modell TANNE dann mal kurz die Schaltung nachgestellt.






Wie immer kommt die Steilheit nicht rüber. Die Mädels hier machen jedenfalls ganz schön Höhenmeter am Tag. 






Hier sollte wohl Weizen oder Gerste wachsen. Momentan dominiert allerdings eher irgendwas Blaues.






Dann noch dieser kuriose Kollege. Ich hab mich noch gewundert, warum sich da so ein komischer Schatten neben meinem mitbewegt . Wegen einem quer liegenden Baumstamm musste ich dann anhalten (ja ja, Bunnyhop wird geübt ) und das Monster fliegt ca. eine Kopflänge über mich hinweg .


----------



## Gaz (28. Mai 2011)

Reife Kirschen im Mai habe ich auch noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (28. Mai 2011)

Ist das ein Bussard ?


----------



## andi_tool (28. Mai 2011)

Gaz schrieb:


> Reife Kirschen im Mai habe ich auch noch nicht erlebt.



das dachte ich mir auch gerade...


----------



## LittleBoomer (28. Mai 2011)

ich auch nicht. Aber wir haben heute schon 7kg geerntet und MArmelade gekocht.

Leider keine Bilder....

Grüße
LittleBoomer


----------



## fatz (28. Mai 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Ist das ein Bussard ?


wenn's aussieht wie einer (kann ich auch dem bild definitiv nicht erkennen) aber im wald
rumfliegt ist es ein habicht. bussard fliegt normal nur in offenem gelaende.


----------



## Dämon__ (28. Mai 2011)

sieht aus wie eine Taube...


----------



## Sgt.Green (28. Mai 2011)

Wo siehst du da ne´ Taube?


----------



## floggel (29. Mai 2011)

Gaz schrieb:


> Reife Kirschen im Mai habe ich auch noch nicht erlebt.


Kommt mir auch wahnsinnig früh vor. Interessanterweise gibt es auch große Unterschiede bei der Reife. Keine 100 Meter weiter waren die Kirschen giftgrün und erbsengroß.



Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Ist das ein Bussard ?


Würde auch eher Habicht tippen. Habe leider kein vernünftiges Foto hinbekommen, weil er nur jeweils sehr kurz an einer Stelle verweilt ist.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. Mai 2011)

floggel schrieb:


> Kommt mir auch wahnsinnig früh vor. Interessanterweise gibt es auch große Unterschiede bei der Reife. Keine 100 Meter weiter waren die Kirschen giftgrün und erbsengroß..


 Da wird doch nicht etwa jemand radioaktive Brennstäbe illegal entsorgt haben....
Komisch ist es aber allemal auf 100 Meter Entfernung....


----------



## RaptorTP (29. Mai 2011)

Wollt nur mal Hallo sagen

Hab gedacht ich meld mich mal wieder

Mein Cube hab ich natürlich auch noch !  

Was macht man eigentlich an den kleinen Blanken stellen bei einem schwarz matten Bike -- "mit leben"  ??








Ich geh dann endlich mal schlafen.
Heut mal Testfahrt vom Bike der Ex und dann mit meinem bissi mit ihr "MITGURKEN"

am Montag Abfahrtstraining
außerdem diese Woche
- demontieren
- säubern
- fetten/ölen
- montieren (gegenfalls einstellen)

quasi frisch machen - da könnte ich auch gleich was am Lack machen,
wenn jetzt einer mit nem Geheimtipp kommt

Grüße und *auf die Uhr schau*  -- eehhh gut Nacht !

Hab jetzt 3 Wochen Urlaub - muss was gehen
nebenbei mach ich mir meine "wieder Single Wohnung" zurecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strampelaffe (29. Mai 2011)

> Was macht man eigentlich an den kleinen Blanken stellen bei einem schwarz matten Bike -- "mit leben" ??....... da könnte ich auch gleich was am Lack machen,
> wenn jetzt einer mit nem Geheimtipp kommt


 
Edding ?


----------



## Beorn (29. Mai 2011)

Narben sind eine Zier!

Frag mein Schienbein.


----------



## Friendsofmine (29. Mai 2011)

Habicht könnt auch sein. Ne Taube ist das auf keinen Fall, der der Kopf kleiner wäre.


----------



## acid89 (29. Mai 2011)

Ich bin gestern mal wieder in der Dresdner Heide unterwegs gewesen. Das Wetter gestern war ideal zum biken, nicht zu warm und nicht zu kalt.


----------



## RaptorTP (29. Mai 2011)

Hat das von heut morgen von mir, jeder verstanden - irgendwie hatte ich eben selber Probleme - oha, da war wohl schon länger schlaf angesagt


immer genial - wenn es nicht zu windig ist und nicht regnet
Aber die Sonne scheint - nur nicht runterknallt - quasi Bikerwetter

So ne Windstille vor nem großen Gewitter ist auch genial 

viele Parts in weiß - sehr nice

Ex Freundins Bike ebenfalls - aber ein *ghost Miss 1800* geflüstert


----------



## Lebowsky (29. Mai 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floggel (29. Mai 2011)

Blau/Weiss/Schwarz ist mal so richtig geil. Aber diese unsäglichen weißen Gummistreifen im Reifen .


----------



## RaptorTP (29. Mai 2011)

Wenn du reifen mal platt sind - sollen da einfach Fat Alberts drauf 

ich find die streifen eigentlich cool - will aber keinen Nobby Nic drauf haben


----------



## Serrox (29. Mai 2011)

Vor 1 Monat habe ich mir mein erstes Fahrrad seit 13 Jahren gekauft. War eine Spontanaktion, da ich vorher eigentlich nie gedacht hätte, mal mehr als 1000  für ein "Fahrrad" zu bezahlen.

Jetzt würde ich es allerdings nicht mehr hergeben wollen :-D

Kleine Hausrunde (ein paar Trails und danach gemütlich um den örtlichen See)


----------



## helipilot (29. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,

nach 4monatigem warten ist es endlich da, mein neues AMS 110 Race.Heute die erste kleinere Tour gefahren, hier die Bilder:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/904888
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/904886
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/904887
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/904885

sauge.. der Würfel, lediglich hinten schleift was, dachte erst Bremse die ist es aber nicht (viell. die Nabe!?),nuja am Montag mal zum Händler und checken lassen...

Grüße Jay


----------



## acid89 (29. Mai 2011)

@helipilot

Die Farbkombination ist echt geil


----------



## zarea (29. Mai 2011)

RaptorTP schrieb:


> ... kleinen Blanken stellen bei einem schwarz matten Bike





Beorn schrieb:


> Narben sind eine Zier!
> 
> Frag mein Schienbein.


Hast Du da auch kleine blanke Stellen?


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

so, auch mal wieder die heimatlichen Trails gerockt.





War ja auch schön sonnig und staubig.





Von der Platte ging es die Trails runter nach Wiesbaden.




Wo ist der nächste Traileinstieg ???





Und wieder was zum springen .





Geplant war da .... runter zum Neroberg, dann wieder zurück zur Platte und dann wieder nach Eschenhahn.

Die Änderung des Fahrplans kam dann aus Unachtsamkeit. Beim Trailsurfen aus den Pedalen raus gekommen und selbige dann gegen das Schienbein aus voller Fahrt.

Deshalb Neroberg -> Heliosklinik Idstein .... Mehrere klaffende Wunden 5x1 cm - 3x1 cm - und Krisselkrams, 7 Stiche  .... und am Mittwoch geht es doch an den Gardasee und dann so ein Mist 





Aber mal schauen ... 1.) erstmal schauen, ob das mit dem vorsichtigen Fahren nicht doch noch was wird 2.) selbst wenn nicht, kann Tina mit Guido und Ago noch biken und ich koste schon mal den Wein vor.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Bocacanosa (29. Mai 2011)

Erstmal _Gute Besserung_, Jörg!

Ist natürlich der unpassendste Zeitpunkt für sowas. 

Deine Sprünge werden ja immer wilder!


----------



## kubitix (29. Mai 2011)

hi Jörg,

was´n sch..........., trotzdem Kopf hoch, ich sag ja immer:
"es ist nicht´s so schlecht das es nicht für irgendwas gut ist", merkt man aber oft erst später.

Auf jeden Fall erst mal gute Besserung und auch wenn der Lago lockt, laß es zumindest soweit abheilen wie notwendig, alles andere verzögert die Heilung nur.

Im Zweifelsfall kann Ago ja einen Blick draufwerfen und noch ein bizzl "nachtackern"

Stefan


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. Mai 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall kann Ago ja einen Blick draufwerfen und noch ein bizzl "nachtackern"



nachtackern  ??? Auweia .... beim nähen musste Tina schon Händchen halten. 

Wegen Lago ... ich denke mit den heftigen Trails wird das nichts und mit dem Rest ... der Schmerz wird's regulieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (29. Mai 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> nachtackern  ??? Auweia .... beim nähen musste Tina schon Händchen halten.
> 
> Wegen Lago ... ich denke mit den heftigen Trails wird das nichts und mit dem Rest ... der Schmerz wird's regulieren.


 
Das macht sie beim tackern dann bestimmt auch  Und vorneweg gibts ein oder zwei Grappa  Und Guido macht für uns die Fotos  Jetzt ist das auch schon wieder geklärt 

Aber mal im Ernst, wenn du dich die Woche über ruhig verhältst, dann könnte es bis zum nächsten Wochenende ja auch schon wieder viel besser sein  Ich drücke dir mal feste die Daumen 

PS: Das "Luftbild" von dir ist klasse (die anderen natürlich auch)


----------



## LittleBoomer (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo Jörg,

gute Besserung !! Aber bis MIttwoch sollte der Käs gegessen sein. Bist ja schließlich ein Mann. Dann noch die Schienbeinschoner drauf und schon kann eigentlich nix mehr passieren. Viel Spaß am Lago !

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## buschhase (29. Mai 2011)

Betaisodona dick druff und Verband drum.
Dann haste bis Donnerstag nen schönen Heilungsprozess - dann Verband zum Polstern und Schienbeinschoner an. Fäden ziehen kann bestimmt auch einer da unten


----------



## OIRAM (29. Mai 2011)

*Hallo Jörg

auch aus NRW, gute Besserung.

Die nächste Investition solltest echt in einer guten Schutzausrüstung anlegen. 

Und für später schon mal ne Sauerstoffflasche, fals Deine Sprünge noch höher werden...  

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## LittleBoomer (29. Mai 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Fäden ziehen kann bestimmt auch einer da unten



Kann man auch selber machen...


----------



## fatz (29. Mai 2011)

@Sirrah73:
gute besserung. das mit dem lago geht schon. ago kenn sich mit sowas ja aus.
und jetzt weisst auch fuer was schienbeinschoner da sind . ja ich weiss schon, ist nervig das an und aus
wenn's staendig rauf und runter geht.


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. Mai 2011)

@all: Danke für die Genesungswünsche. Mir geht es schon glatt ein kleines Stück besser .

Schienbeinschoner / Protektoren: Das Schlimme .. haben wir beides. Protektoren für das Grobe und Schienbeinschoner für das Leichte. Ich stand noch zu Hause und sagte "Ach, die brauchen wir heute nicht ..." 

Dummheit wird durch Schmerz kenntlich gemacht.


----------



## fatz (29. Mai 2011)

aber durch schmerz lernt man recht gut


----------



## fatz (29. Mai 2011)

so noch ein paar bilder von heute auf der waidringer steinplatte, damit das nicht ganz zum gelaber wird.

mein liteville und das sting von meinem maedel





wer im vorigen bild noch nicht gemerkt hat, ja es gab da oben 1869m ein bissl neuschnee, die tage.




richtung grossglockner auch alles weiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (29. Mai 2011)

@sirrah : gute besserung !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sepalot (29. Mai 2011)

War gestern nur ein bisschen in der Nähe ein wenig den Fränkischen Gebirgsweg probieren, am Rande der Fränkischen Schweiz.

Erst etwas iritiert, aber ein schöner Wiesenweg - mitten durch die Wiese ...






... bis es in den Wald ging. Lange auf einem Höhenzug, der ab und zu mal einen Ausblick in die Täler zu lies.






Blick rüber zur Neubürg - ein Berg auf dem Kunstgebilde ausgestellt sind http://www.neubuerg-fraenkische-schweiz.de/
















































Altenhimmel






Der wolkige Himmel diente leider gerade in der Mittagszeit als große Streuscheibe .


Am selben Abend war noch ein wenig Pumptrack-Session  angesagt (nach dem ich eine Stunde im Stau gestanden bin, weil sich ein LKW auf der A9 quergelegt hatte und seine Kartoffeln großflächig verteilt hatte) und heute am Homespot mit'm Hanzz gedüst  - von beiden letzten Aktionen leider keine Bilder.

@ Jörg: gute Besserung, der böse Schienbein oder Wadenschlitzer ging auch schon öfters mal an mir vorbei 

@ Fatz: schöne Aussicht​


----------



## Pedal41 (29. Mai 2011)

Hi Cubes......

Heute Tour zu Belchen 1414m

Freiburg





hinten der Belchen





Fernsicht ins Berner Oberland , kommt leider nicht so gut aufem Foto....













aufem Belchengipfel , Bildmitte li. der Feldberg





Blick in das Rheintal,hinten re. der Rhein, und weiter in das Elsass





und wieder auf dem Heimweg









@Sirrah gute Besserung 

Grüsse aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## blutbuche (29. Mai 2011)

schöne bilder !!! elsass steht diese jahr auch noch an  aber am 11. erstmal willingen - paaaaaaaartyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy    schönen abend noch , kati


----------



## BigA (30. Mai 2011)

Wieder mal sehr schöne Bilder von euch 

Hab heute auch wieder ne kleine Ausfahrt gemacht und die Cam nicht vergessen was dabei rauskam.....
















Ich hoffe sie gefallen etwas....

Gruß Alex


----------



## blutbuche (30. Mai 2011)

ja , gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (30. Mai 2011)

ich finde die auch klasse. Nicht nur das Bike sondern auch die Fotos als solche. HDR ?


----------



## Bocacanosa (30. Mai 2011)

v.l. Cube, Keg, Cube (ohne Personen...)


----------



## BigA (30. Mai 2011)

@LittleBoomer , ne sind keine HDR.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Friendsofmine (30. Mai 2011)

@ BigA  -gefallen. Ein absoluter Klassiker das Bike

@ Sirrah - gute Besserung! CD & DVD sind ja genug da......


----------



## blutbuche (30. Mai 2011)

@boca : ..steht da nicht extra dran : kein trinkwasser  ...???


----------



## Bocacanosa (30. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @boca : ..steht da nicht extra dran : kein trinkwasser  ...???



War ja kein Wasser...


----------



## perseus71 (30. Mai 2011)

Mein Neues...

Cube Sting HPC Pro Carbon Blueprint


----------



## Themeankitty (30. Mai 2011)

@ Perseus71 Sieht geilo aus.
Haben will


----------



## LittleBoomer (30. Mai 2011)

very sexy !! ich vemisse Blau sowieso als Bike-Farbe....


----------



## perseus71 (30. Mai 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> very sexy !! ich vemisse Blau sowieso als Bike-Farbe....


 

Thanks!....ja das blau ist dezent und kommt richtig gut... eine Wahnsinns-Optik....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolkenkratzer (30. Mai 2011)

Glückwunsch  Sieht klasse aus


----------



## acid89 (30. Mai 2011)

Ich habe heute den freien Tag genutzt, um meine neue Gabel (Rock Shox SID Team) mal ausgiebig zu testen. Und ich muss sagen, ich bin wirklich begeistert 




















Gruß acid89


----------



## lolo-bike (30. Mai 2011)

Pedal41 schrieb:


> Hi Cubes......
> 
> Heute Tour zu Belchen 1414m
> 
> ...


heute gabs wirklich ne klasse sicht auf die alpen....freu mich auf den südschwarzwald am freitag...


----------



## Friendsofmine (30. Mai 2011)

perseus71 schrieb:


> Mein Neues...
> 
> Cube Sting HPC Pro Carbon Blueprint




In Natura noch besser ! Da sieht man die Carbonlagen vorne am Steuerrohr durchschimmern. Der Lack sieht echt klasse aus. Kommt leider auf Fotos nicht im entferntesten rüber.

Das Teil hat aber einen stolzen Preis.


----------



## RaptorTP (30. Mai 2011)

Das STING ist mal nur geil -  sehr sehr nice

ich würds in ALU nehmen - aber die selbe Optik !!

Grüße


----------



## nen (30. Mai 2011)

Oh weh Sirrah, ich wünsche dir eine schnelle Genesung!

Ich war heute am Brenner unterwegs. Zuerst auf alter Militärstraße rauf in die Höhe.




Autostrada del Brennero




Zillertaler Alpen




Nasse Angelegenheit heute, aber der Schnee schmilzt nur so dahin und es waren nur noch wenige Schneefelder vorhanden.




Am Joch angekommen sieht man den weiteren Weg, welcher sich dann wegen der Schneeschmelze mehr als Bach präsentiert und daneben war es zumeist der reinste Sumpf. Gut jetzt weiß ich wenigstens das meine Speci Schuhe so ziemlich alles durchlassen.  Schade um meine alten Scott Schuhe.




Obernberger Tribulaun




Blick zurück zum Joch




Kurze Rast am See und dann zurück über die Bundesstraße ins heute elend heiße Innsbruck.


----------



## chrisle (30. Mai 2011)

mal wieder super bilder von allen..

@sirrah: wie genau ist das mit dem schienbein denn passiert? 
Good bettering


----------



## kubitix (30. Mai 2011)

einen schönen guten Abend,

war wieder mal ein rischtisch schöner Biketag und nicht nur hier im Ourrewold, wie man zu sehen bekommt.

Ich hab mich heute mal in Richtung Rheinebene auf den Weg gemacht. Es ging also durchs Fischbachtal am Schloß Lichtenberg und dem dazugehörigen Bollwerk vorbei




weiter zur Neunkirchner - Höhe. Die Frauen und Männer der DFS waren auch fleißig am arbeiten, ich hab mich überzeugt




ups Weg zu Ende?




nene,da geht´s weiter




kurzer Zwischenstop am Felsenmeer




unweit davon steht diese Hütte, bei dem Hinweis dachte ich "Prima kannste super Foto machen"




nix da, der Blick ist durch den Wald völlig verstellt, hier sollte mal jemand aufräumen




in Bensheim-Auerbach befindet sich der Staatspark "Füstenlager"
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Staatspark_F%C3%BCrstenlager

mal ein paar Impressionen








eine angemessene Kulisse für ein Stereo








da läßt sich auch fürstlich Pause machen








sowas ähnliches gibt´s in der Nähe von Kassel auch, nur bizzele größer.




irgendwann wird´s aber auch mal Zeit sich auf den Heimweg zu machen.




noch ein Blick in die Rheinebene, auf das AKW Biblis, hoffen wir mal das es wirklich endültig vom Netz geht.




ich bin dann noch an einem Spielplatz vobeigekommen, ich glaube aber das Stereo darf da nicht mitspielen. Ich sowieso nicht!!!





80KM, 1500HM, im Ourrewold geht´s nuff un nunner, ich bin endgültig überzeugt.

Stefan


----------



## LuetteB (30. Mai 2011)

moin,
lese schon 2 jahre hier mit und will jetzt auch mal pics hochladen. fürchte nur die quali ist nicht so pralle. 
Bin heute mal wieder von Aachen raus ne kleine Runde in den deutsch-belgischen Grenzwald gefahren.
Erst mal Richtung Drei-Länder-Eck (Deutschland-Holland-Belgien)












Endlich oben angekommen 




Und von dort aus der halbwegs schöne Blick in die (Zitat)  " wunderschöne Heckenlandschaft Ostbelgiens" (kann leider nciht mit Alpenpanoramen mithalten :-(  )




Und am schluss mein Drahtesel 





So nu ist genug ;-) 
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (30. Mai 2011)

*@kubitix*
Bin gerade sehr angetan von dem schnuckeligen Anwesen  Kannste da nicht noch mal vorbei fahren und ein paar Worte mit dem Fürst wechseln  Vielleicht ist seine Durchlaucht ja auch Biker und nicht abgeneigt, uns für ein weiters Cubewochenende Obdach zu gewähren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Am nächsten Tag darf er uns dann auch bei einem kleinen Ausritt seine ganzen Ländereien zeigen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*@LuetteB*
Schöne Bilder und schönes AMS


----------



## LuetteB (30. Mai 2011)

*@barbarissima
*danke. das einzige was mich noch etwas stört sind die xmb-Laufräder-Dinger und die Vorbau/Lenker-Kombi . Aber vll lässt sich das in zwei Wochen beim Bike-Festival in Willingen ändern


----------



## BigA (30. Mai 2011)

Schööööne Bilder ! Danke euch für´s zeigen 

Gruß Alex


----------



## Sirrah73 (30. Mai 2011)

*@LuetteB*
Ich schließ mich mal barbarissima an: Coole Trails, Bilder  und natürlich ein ganz hervoragendes AMS ... ist mit Sicherheit aus der näheren Verwandschaft meines AMS 

*@Stefan*
Also Tina und ich müssen uns mal slebst in den Odenwald einladen ... echt schöne Fotos und Gegend. Ob wir allerdings soviele Kilometer bei sovielen Höhenmetern durchhalten ??? keine Ahnung. Echt toll bei eusch do unne.


----------



## Markus i35 (30. Mai 2011)

acid89 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute den freien Tag genutzt, um meine neue Gabel (Rock Shox SID Team) mal ausgiebig zu testen. Und ich muss sagen, ich bin wirklich begeistert



Täusch ich mich,
oder ist die vordere Pelle falsch montiert?


----------



## blutbuche (30. Mai 2011)

das carbon sting ist hammermässig schön !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (30. Mai 2011)

perseus71 schrieb:


> Mein Neues...
> 
> Cube Sting HPC Pro Carbon Blueprint


----------



## cytrax (31. Mai 2011)

Das blau-schwarz sieht ja mal sowas von dermaßen hammergeil aus  
passt sehr gut zu nem hammermäßigen Bike


----------



## kubitix (31. Mai 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@kubitix*
> Bin gerade sehr angetan von dem schnuckeligen Anwesen
> 
> 
> ...



, Sorry Bärbel, kann ich leider nicht.
Also vorbeifahren schon, nur der Fürst wohnt da nicht mehr, auch nicht im Sommer, der arme ist leider schon Tod. Das ganze wird nun durch Staatliche Schlösser und Gärten in Hessen verwaltet, ist eine Behörde, kann also dauern. 



Sirrah73 schrieb:


> *@Stefan*
> Also Tina und ich müssen uns mal slebst in den Odenwald einladen ... echt schöne Fotos und Gegend.



hi Jörg und Tina,

danke, für die Gegend kann ich aber nix ich wohne nur hier. Ihr seid jederzeit herzlichst eingeladen, die Routenführung können wir ja bei einer Taunusrunde festlegen.

@LuetteB
 sind doch prima Bilder weiter so, deine Gegend ist hier ja noch unterrepräsentiert.


----------



## OIRAM (31. Mai 2011)

*der Carbon Stachel sieht gut aus... 

@ acid89 sehr schön aufeinander abgestimmte Farben.
neue Pedalen... 
der vordere Reifen ist gegen die Laufrichtung aufgezogen (war schon mit der alten Gabel so) 
...und für die Bremsleitung gibts unauffälligere lösungen: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-leitungshalter-stick-on-pro/aid:160927
ansonst... 

und meins, von Gesten:









Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## perseus71 (31. Mai 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> In Natura noch besser ! Da sieht man die Carbonlagen vorne am Steuerrohr durchschimmern. Der Lack sieht echt klasse aus. Kommt leider auf Fotos nicht im entferntesten rüber.
> 
> Das Teil hat aber einen stolzen Preis.


 

Ja stimmt!.... ich werde aber noch bessere Bilder mal Nachreichen 
und das sich das Teil excellent fährt muss man ja nicht erwähnen....


----------



## acid89 (31. Mai 2011)

Markus i35 schrieb:


> Täusch ich mich,
> oder ist die vordere Pelle falsch montiert?





OIRAM schrieb:


> der vordere Reifen ist gegen die Laufrichtung aufgezogen (war schon mit der alten Gabel so)



Dass mir das noch nicht eher aufgefallen ist 
Werde das gleich mal in Ordnung bringen...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (31. Mai 2011)

acid89 schrieb:


> Dass mir das noch nicht eher aufgefallen ist
> Werde das gleich mal in Ordnung bringen...


Ist halt so rum rund und anders herum auch...
@Joerg - Konnte am WE nicht mitlesen - mittlerweile ist es bestimmt wieder verheilt..... Falls nicht - auch von mir "Gute Besserung!" 
Meine Pedale sind auch oft genug mit den blöden Zacken ans Schienbein geraten - aber bislang noch ohne "Blutverlust"  Allerdings bleibe ich auch (fast) immer auf dem Boden  - will sagen: "Tolles Foto!"


----------



## Sirrah73 (31. Mai 2011)

Danke Spuri  ! Nächste Woche Mittwoch werden die Fäden gezogen ... Protektoren hab ich huete mal anprobiert heute, ob das überhaupt geht. Naja, fühlt sich komisch an, geht aber vlt. ... obwohl ... Tina guckt sehr skeptisch .... ich glaub die find das nicht so gut, dass ich am Lago irgendwie fahren will.


----------



## kubitix (31. Mai 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Tina guckt sehr skeptisch .... ich glaub die find das nicht so gut, dass ich am Lago irgendwie fahren will.



hi Jörg,

vielleicht hat sie ja recht? Ich kann dich schon verstehen, da freut man sich die ganze Zeit auf das Wochenende und dann kann man eventuell nicht fahren. Aber ich würde es wirklich ruhig angehen, rede mit Ago sie kennt sich ja aus. Eine Entzündung kommt vielleicht nicht so gut und dann dauerts umso länger. Du bist auch ein ganzer Kerl wenn du mal Vernunft walten läßt.

Bei uns war heute nicht soviel, Wetterbedingt haben wir kurzfristig entschieden "nur" ne Hausrunde zu fahren. Die haben wir nach 20 Kilometern abgebrochen und sind in die Veste Otzberg eingkehrt, lecker Cappucino trinken. Dann abgewartet bis es sich ein bizzl beruhigt hatte, dass Wetter und nix wie heim. 25KM irgendwie fehlt was


----------



## JDEM (31. Mai 2011)

Wetter ist hier auch nicht gerade überragend, aber der Regen war dringend nötig, wenigstens hat man dann keinen Heuschnupfen.

Hab heute nur ein Bild:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (31. Mai 2011)

kuschi, was ist das für ein 3-fach bash? gern auch per PN


----------



## mtblukas (31. Mai 2011)

Das ist doch eine 2fach Kurbel oder nicht?


----------



## Themeankitty (31. Mai 2011)

Jupp,is ne 2fach Kurbel mit Kettenführung.


----------



## fatz (31. Mai 2011)

das ist eine 3fach kurbel. allerdings sind nur 2 kettenblaetter und *kein* bash drauf


----------



## dusi__ (31. Mai 2011)

ok nochma von vorn, was is das für ne kettenführung? ist das eine 3-fach? ne? ok vergiss es 

bin heute irgendwie nich auf ganzer höhe


----------



## fatz (31. Mai 2011)

schaut so aus 

andere frage: was sind das fuer schwindsuechtige bremsscheiben? damit wuerd ich mich nicht mal
zu baecker fahren trauen. und nein, mein baecker liegt gleich ums eck,  nicht so wie der von beuze....


----------



## st-bike (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute

nach längerer Zeit ohne Fotobeitrag von mir hier mal wieder ein paar. Am Samstag ging es von München über Starnberg zum Kloster Andechs. Zurück ging es über den Ammersee. Insgesamt knapp über 130km und 1000hm. Leider ohne Fotos. Das Jobby Pod war dabei, aber die Knipse nicht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber am Sonntag dann:













































Unsere Bike &Hike Tour ging von Lenggries auf den Jochberg und weiter nach Kochel am See. Ich hoffe die Bilder gefallen, auch wenn keine Cubes drauf sind, da ich selbst fotografiert habe.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Strampelaffe (31. Mai 2011)

Einen schönen guten Abend!

Kann zwar nicht mit Tourenbildern aufwarten, will aber dennoch mein Cube mal wieder zur Schau stellen.

Jetzt auch auf Veltec V-Two, deren Rot leider nicht ganz zum Rot am Rahmen passt.  Naja, meiner besseren Hälfte gefällt's trotzdem, und sie will jetzt auch rote Felgen haben........ am Toyota Yaris! 









Habe bei der Gelegenheit nach 1350km noch die Kette gewechselt, die Bremsscheiben gegen die "alten" Oro-Scheiben getauscht und die neuen Trickstuff NG Bremsbeläge verbaut. Mal sehen, wie sich diese Kombination schlägt.

Gruß,
Joachim


----------



## LuetteB (31. Mai 2011)

guten Abend, 
@Sirrah73: Joa unsere Bikes sind schon sehr ähnlich ;-) in Rot-Schwarz sieht man es ja auch fast nirgends. Und bald sehen sie vll noch ähnlicher aus. ;-) Hab gesehen, dass du die V-Two dran hast. Wie machen die sich am AMS? Bin schon länger am überlegen diese OEM-Dinger weg zu tun und etwas steiferes zu holen, was meine 90 kg besser vertragen. Da die Mäntel auch bald runter sind. wäre es ne gute gelegenheit .
@all: wie sind die erfahrungen vom LRS allgmein. 
Danke.
Lutz 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=169623


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (31. Mai 2011)

@Dusi, Fatz hat es schon richtig erkannt, ist ne SLX 660 in 170mm mit zwei KB (22/36T) und ne zweifach KeFü (E13 Heim 2), passte aber nur modifiziert ans Stereo.
@Fatz: Die Bremsscheiben sind auch schlecht, stottern oder bremsen nicht, daher gibt es auch morgen neue .
@ST-Bike: Deine Bilder werden leider nicht angezeigt, scheinbar kann man die nicht hotlinken, kannst sie aber auch in dein Fotoalbum hochladen und hierher verlinken.

Gruß Kuschi


----------



## kubitix (1. Juni 2011)

LuetteB schrieb:


> @all: wie sind die erfahrungen vom LRS allgmein.
> Danke.
> Lutz



Moin Lutz,

also LRS, guckst du meinen Beitrag im Cube Talk Fred, weil hier ist Bilderfred, wenn Spuri sein Läppchen wieder funzt und auch noch der Beuze wieder ufftaucht gibt´s mächtisch Ärcher wenn mir hier üwer die Strenge schlachen un techdiskussion führen.


----------



## LuetteB (1. Juni 2011)

hab ich schon befürchtet ^^  werd beim nächstenmal dran denken;-)
Gruß


----------



## Gummischwain (1. Juni 2011)

Nu macht euch mal nicht immer direkt ins Hemd, nur weil hin und wieder mal ein wenig Text die Bilderflut durchquert! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Auch Beuze und Spuri werden's sicherlich überleben! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






LuetteB schrieb:


> ....
> @all: wie sind die erfahrungen vom LRS allgmein.
> Danke.
> Lutz



Schau mal im Cube talk oder Stereo Fred. Da wurde schon zu Genüge über den LRS diskutiert.
Kurz: hab ihn auch und ist top! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





@ strammpelaffe: schick! Jetzt noch ne schwarze Kurbel!


----------



## st-bike (1. Juni 2011)

Also dann noch einmal versuchen. Ich dachte ich habe das Problem mit dem kleinen Fotoalbum hier im Forum umgangen, wenn ich sie woanders hochlade? Bei mir wurden die Fotos angezeigt


st-bike schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> nach längerer Zeit ohne Fotobeitrag von mir hier mal wieder ein paar. Am Samstag ging es von München über Starnberg zum Kloster Andechs. Zurück ging es über den Ammersee. Insgesamt knapp über 130km und 1000hm. Leider ohne Fotos. Das Jobby Pod war dabei, aber die Knipse nicht.
> 
> ...


----------



## JDEM (1. Juni 2011)

Die Fotoalbum Bilder werden jetzt bei mir angezeigt, die anderen nicht.
Echt tolle Gegend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (1. Juni 2011)

@st-bike,

sehr schön macht richtig Lust auf mehr, nächsten Monat sin ma jo in Füssen, passt scho.


----------



## st-bike (1. Juni 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> @st-bike,
> 
> sehr schön macht richtig Lust auf mehr, nächsten Monat sin ma jo in Füssen, passt scho.



Nur kann ich leider nicht. Da gehts zur Transalp. Man kann doch auch noch einmal einen Saisonausklang im September/Oktober organisieren? Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## BIKESTARR (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebe Cube Besitzer.

Nun habe ich mir ebenfalls ein Cube(Stereo Pro) gekauft.

Bin total zufrieden mit dem Bike!!!
Bilder folgen (höchstwahrscheinlich)


----------



## DePiranha (2. Juni 2011)

Mein Cube ist endlich Repariert nach fast 2 Wochen(Ewigkeit). Gleich eine kleine Runde gedreht. Bin eben nach Hause gekommen von Hangover 2, gleich die MJ-808 und Smart 1W-Superflash getestet....goil 8)


----------



## Themeankitty (2. Juni 2011)

@ DePiranha 
Wie war Hangover 2? Bestimmt so geil wie der erste oder ?


----------



## DePiranha (2. Juni 2011)

@Themeankitty: Ehrlich gesagt, Hangover 1 nur in Bangkok  
Ist zwar nicht soo gut wie der erste aber trotzdem gut und man wird öfters zum lachen kommen! Kann man gucken.


----------



## basti2910 (2. Juni 2011)

Hatte heute meinen ersten Ausritt mit meinem "neuen" Würfel. Wollte lieber fahren statt  Fotos machen, deswegen nur zwei vom AMS 125.

Das Teil ist echt genial. NIE wieder Hardtail


----------



## OIRAM (2. Juni 2011)

*Hab den Feiertag heute für ne nette Runde genutzt.

Das Wetter war  und der Hügel erklommen.





war aber nicht viel los heute... 





ne pause muß auch mal sein... 





so, mal schaun wo es mich morgen hin treibt...

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## BIKESTARR (2. Juni 2011)

Cube Stereo Pro




*es folgen noch bessere Bilder


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Juni 2011)

Bisserl unterwegs gewesen und eeendlich mal wieder ne kamera dabei gehabt 

neben bildern wurd auch noch gefilmt... beim gefühlt hundertsten hocgehn..











bissel weit weg, aber naja..






trails surfen 





(für zweifler..nein der fuß war nicht auf dem boden)







schön wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (3. Juni 2011)

sieht auch nach Spaß aus! n1


----------



## Gummischwain (3. Juni 2011)

Ihr seit echt um eure Wohngegend zu beneiden! 
Ich will auch so schöne trails vor der Haustür haben!


----------



## icube (3. Juni 2011)

echt schöne trails!


----------



## Friendsofmine (3. Juni 2011)

Ich sehe da zwei das Bike den Berg hochschieben.........

Keine KÃ¶rner mehr oder fahrt ihr nur Bergab ? 


Hangover One - Einer meiner Fav. ever........ï£¿


----------



## fatz (3. Juni 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Ich sehe da zwei das Bike den Berg hochschieben.........
> 
> Keine Körner mehr oder fahrt ihr nur Bergab ?


einen trail, den du hochfahren kannst, kannst eh vergessen. die richtig guten traegst du besser rauf....


----------



## Friendsofmine (3. Juni 2011)

Ach so. Bestimmt so ein Reinhold Messner Gedächtniss Anstieg, mit 20% Steigung.
Dann verstehe ich dös.


----------



## fatz (3. Juni 2011)

ach was! der reini kann doch mountainbike ned mal schreiben. und 20% sind auch noch gut fahrbar.


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Juni 2011)

und wenns bissl drüber ist gehts auch noch grad so.. aber wenn du filmst und fotos machst und zich mal des ding fährst, dann schiebst du..auch schwachsinn! iumm sattel hoch, kaputt fahren und das in der endlosschleife.. ausserdem sind das die flowtrails! da liegt ja nix im weg heut wars bergab stellenweise dann doch eher nach meinem geschmack


----------



## dusi__ (3. Juni 2011)

da habt ihr aber alle gute bilder geschossen 

hier mal meine Rakete in der vorerst letzten ausbau phase : neue sattelstütze + pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (3. Juni 2011)

sind das die sixpack icon ?


----------



## dusi__ (3. Juni 2011)

XLC heissen die.
sind schön flach und bieten (bis jetzt) guten grip. auch wenn viele anderer meinung sind.


----------



## osbow (3. Juni 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Cube Stereo Pro
> Anhang anzeigen 210760
> 
> 
> *es folgen noch bessere Bilder





Meins kommt Montag. Kann´s kaum erwarten!


----------



## Tigerlyli (3. Juni 2011)

Sooooo... Nachdem ich hier schon etwas länger mitlese, hab ich mich doch heute auch mal angemeldet und will doch auch gleich mal Cubi mein präsentieren...

Dem ein oder anderen sollte es aber schon bekannt sein, was es einfach macht, mich zu zu ordnen 

Dazu noch ein paar Bilder meiner Heimrunde, der Trail ist Luftlinie vielleicht 500m von uns entfernt  Naja, aber ansonsten gibts hier nicht soviel tolle Wege... Aber wenigstens eine schöne Aussicht  

Viele Grüße
Tigerlyli


----------



## buschhase (3. Juni 2011)

Schönes Teil, aber den Flaschenhalter am Griff würd ich nochmal überdenken. Der könnt wehtun, falls es mal vornrüber geht. (was wir alle nicht hoffen wollen)


----------



## blutbuche (3. Juni 2011)

ein zwergenrad .. ..... duckundweg ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (4. Juni 2011)

@blutbuche ... was du nur gegen Zwerge hast.... solange die nicht im Garten stehn 
Weiß ja, wie du´s meinst 

@Tigerlyli: Aber stimmt, den Flaschenhalter am Lenker stufe ich zum einen als recht störend und zum anderen als recht gefährlich ein. Würde ich an deiner Stelle entfernen... Ist da echt kein Platz für den Flaschenhalter im Rahmen?  Bei meinem HT hatte gerade mal so ein Flaschenhalter Platz gefunden. Das sieht, glaube ich, bei deinem Fully noch schlechter aus, oder täusche ich mich da? Dann lieber nen Rucksack (und ne auslaufsichere Flasche reinpacken, so mach ich das ) oder nen richtigen Camelbak mit Trinkblase mitnehmen.

Sonst, schönes kleines Cube  und tröste dich, ich fahre auch ein "Zwergenrad"


----------



## blutbuche (4. Juni 2011)

..ist doch net bös´gemeint - sieht nur nach kinderrad aus in dieser grösse   lg , k.


----------



## acid89 (4. Juni 2011)

Heute Vormittag habe ich das schöne Wetter genutzt und mir mein Bike geschnappt. Belohnt wurde ich mit einer tollen Aussicht und anschließenden Trails 



















Gruß acid89


----------



## Tigerlyli (4. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ein zwergenrad .. ..... duckundweg ....








Zwergenpower 



Ja mit dem Flaschenhalter habt ihr ja nicht unrecht.. Ich finde es super praktisch und war schon am überlegen, mir noch einen zweiten dran zu machen, da mir das nicht genug Wasser ist. Ansonsten habe ich leider an meinem Zwergenrad keinen Platz und bin ein Rucksackhasser.

Aber ich werde einen Rucksack mit Trinkblase jetzt doch mal in Betracht ziehen... 

Grüße
Tigerlyli


----------



## OIRAM (4. Juni 2011)

*@ Tigerlyli

oder sowas: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/profile-aqua-rack-rm-system-1/aid:254946

@ acid89

weiße Kabelbinder sind auch ok.*


----------



## Tigerlyli (4. Juni 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *@ Tigerlyli
> 
> oder sowas: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/profile-aqua-rack-rm-system-1/aid:254946
> 
> *



Ja darüber haben wir heute morgen auch schon diskutiert. Aber wohin dann mit meinem Werkzeug? Ich brauch wohl so oder so einen Rucksack 
Bei dem "hinter mich greifen" hab ich nur so meine Befürchtung, dass es mich vom Rad semmelt, ich kann mich ziemlich dabbisch anstellen 

So, hoffentlich wirds jetzt demnächst mal kühler, damit man mal wieder aufs Rad steigen kann  

Grüße
Michele


----------



## acid89 (4. Juni 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *@ acid89
> 
> weiße Kabelbinder sind auch ok.*



Oh, es ist dir aufgefallen


----------



## Silvermoon (4. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..ist doch net bös´gemeint - sieht nur nach kinderrad aus in dieser grösse   lg , k.



... das weiß ich doch   hab damit kein Problem ...


----------



## Silvermoon (4. Juni 2011)

... noch mal auf das Flaschenhalterproblem von Tigerlyli zurückzukommen: Diesen doppelten Halter finde ich fürs mountainbiken nicht sehr praktisch. Wenn´s mal knifflig wird und du musst mal hintern Sattel, hängste mit dem Hintern an deinen Getränkeflaschen. Geht gar nicht - das ist eher was fürs Rennradel. 
Mal von Zwergenpower zu Zwergenpower - ganz ehrlich, denke ich, ist ein Rucksack mit Trinkblase die bessere Lösung  naja, dann passt da auch noch diverser Kleinkram wie Pumpe, Ersatzschlauch, Handy usw. noch rein. Und an den Rucksack gewöhnst du dich ganz schnell, den merkste irgendwann gar nicht mehr 

Zwergenpower   find ich gut


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. Juni 2011)

Tigerlyli schrieb:


> Ich brauch wohl so oder so einen Rucksack
> Bei dem "hinter mich greifen" hab ich nur so meine Befürchtung, dass es mich vom Rad semmelt, ich kann mich ziemlich dabbisch anstellen


 Gürteltasche (gibt es für Jogger mit Platz für 1-2 Flaschen große Flaschen - also nicht diese Minidinger) würde dann ja auch gehen. Meist ist da noch eine kleine Tasche dran, für Schlüssel, Handy oder Knipse....
Schöne Fotos - mein Läppi lässt auf sich warten.....und wir werden hier gegrillt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (4. Juni 2011)

@Tigerlyli:
Wie viel Zoll hat der Rahmen denn?
(Ich fahr 22" Rahmen)


----------



## kubitix (4. Juni 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> @Tigerlyli:
> Wie viel Zoll hat der Rahmen denn?
> (Ich fahr 22" Rahmen)



15" un er passt!, manche ham´s in de Beine annere im Kopp!


----------



## kubitix (4. Juni 2011)

Nun mal zum eigentlich im Vordergrund stehenden Thema:

*Zeigt her eure Cubes  - Teil 3* (egal wie groß sie sind)

Heute bei angenehmen 35°C (in der Sonne) ausnahmsweise ohne Helm, aber nur bergauf, bei kurzzeitigen 20%,

WildWeibchen auf dem Gipfel




einen neuen, allerdings sehr kurzen Trail, hab ich die Woche auch entdeckt, muß ich dem wilden Weibchen natürlich gleich zeigen.




hey kubitix: Da sin ma dabei, das ist prima









mach mal Pause




ich will ja nicht hetzen, aber leg mal nen Gang zu, Frau möchte lecker Cappu trinken.




Stefan


----------



## Lebowsky (4. Juni 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Nun mal zum eigentlich im Vordergrund stehenden Thema:
> *Zeigt her eure Cubes  - Teil 3* (egal wie groß sie sind)
> Heute bei angenehmen 35°C (in der Sonne) ausnahmsweise ohne Helm, aber nur bergauf, bei kurzzeitigen 20%...



Dein Frauchen hat die Revelation, richtig? Ich habe nämlich die gleiche, aber mich wundert wo bei ihr der O-Ring sitzt  meine federt noch einige cm mehr ein (aber schlägt nicht durch)...und das bei nicht abgesenkter Gabelposition...
Habt ihr zu viel Luft in der Gabel?

Hier kann man erkennen wie tief meine einfedert:


----------



## kubitix (4. Juni 2011)

Lebowsky schrieb:


> meine federt noch einige cm mehr ein (aber schlägt nicht durch)...und das bei nicht abgesenkter Gabelposition...
> Habt ihr zu viel Luft in der Gabel?



das liegt sicher an ihrer schonenden Fahrweise. Danke für den Hinweis, die Gabel ist denke ich schon richtig eingestellt, der O-Ring sitzt sonst auch weiter oben.


----------



## cubxx (5. Juni 2011)

Erste Ausfahrt/Abfahrt mit dem HANZZ





Grüße aus der Pfalz

Cubxx

P.S. Sattel und Sattelstütze verkaufe ich momentan im Bikemarkt...


----------



## cytrax (5. Juni 2011)

Ach das Hanzz is schon ein ein geiles Teil


----------



## blutbuche (5. Juni 2011)

da sachste was ....


----------



## andi_tool (5. Juni 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> @blutbuche ... was du nur gegen Zwerge hast.... solange die nicht im Garten stehn
> Weiß ja, wie du´s meinst
> 
> @Tigerlyli: Aber stimmt, den Flaschenhalter am Lenker stufe ich zum einen als recht störend und zum anderen als recht gefährlich ein. Würde ich an deiner Stelle entfernen... Ist da echt kein Platz für den Flaschenhalter im Rahmen?  Bei meinem HT hatte gerade mal so ein Flaschenhalter Platz gefunden. Das sieht, glaube ich, bei deinem Fully noch schlechter aus, oder täusche ich mich da? Dann lieber nen Rucksack (und ne auslaufsichere Flasche reinpacken, so mach ich das ) oder nen richtigen Camelbak mit Trinkblase mitnehmen.
> ...



Und ich dachte, ich fahre einen kleinen Rahmen mit 16"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (5. Juni 2011)

nee, gibt noch winzigere - fahr´auch beim ht 16 " ...sieht aber  eigentlich ganz normal  aus  aus : schönen sonntag noch , die kati


----------



## Tigerlyli (5. Juni 2011)

Dann bin ich hier wenigstens nicht die einzige Zwergin - wenn auch wohl die Kleinste  

Ja, ich bin überzeugt, ein Rucksack mit Trinkblase soll es werden. Das ist wohl die sinnvollste Lösung. 

Heute habe ich mich mal direkt heute morgen auf gemacht, um der Wärme und den Gewitterschauern zuvor zu kommen. Mein Ziel war die Veste Otzberg, die ich heute mal ganz ohne menschliches Navi schaffen wollte. Das ist gar nicht so einfach, wenn man einen Orientierungssinn wie ne Walnuss hat 

Aber nach rund 60min Fahrt hatte ich das Ziel schon in greifbarer Nähe..




Und dann hab ichs natürlich auch in den Burghof geschafft  Leider gabs noch nix zu mampfen, also hab ich nur einen Fotostop gemacht und bin dann wieder Heim...













Und jetzt gewitterts hier schon wieder seit einer Stunde lustig vor sich hin..

Grüße
Tigerlyli


----------



## BIKESTARR (5. Juni 2011)

@Tigerlyli

Schöne Bilder!


----------



## MCTryal (5. Juni 2011)

Hab auch noch was zum Thema Trinkrucksack-Blase 
http://www.xspo.de/store/store-products.php?pName=source-convertube-br-verwandeln-sie-jede-flasche-in-ein-trinksystem-p-3485


----------



## Goka2012 (5. Juni 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

hier ist mal mein CUBE AMS 125 Pro 2011

habe das bike seit 2 wochen und bin mega zufieden damit einfach nur geilo

Sind jetzt cirka 110 km gefahren in der Brunssummer heide in holland auf der MTB strecke und es lässt sich sehr schön fahren ob Steil Bergauf oder Knifflige Trails einfach top


----------



## nen (5. Juni 2011)

Ich habe mich heute noch einmal auf den Weg in den Karwendel gemacht. Aus dem Inntal über steilen und grobschottrigen Weg, der mich hie und da zum Absteigen zwang, ging es auf die Lamsenhütte. Endspurt! 




Rüber zum westl. Lamsenjoch ging ich dann lieber per pedes, nicht dass es mich da noch runterhaut. Das würde mir gerade noch fehlen 




Blick nach Westen Richtung Laliderer Wände und Falkenhütte. Der Spitz in der Mitte ist die Kaltwasserkarspitze und rechts davon die Birkkarspitze.




Leichte Föhnstimmung über der Hauptkette





In der Abfahrt durchs Stallental das Inntal bei Jenbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tigerlyli (5. Juni 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> @Tigerlyli
> 
> Schöne Bilder!



Danke 

@MCTryal, auch nicht uninteressant.. Aber eine Blase ist ja zum Glück nicht soo teuer und tut beim drauffallen wahrscheinlich auch nicht so weh 

@nen, um diese Bilder bist du wirklich zu beneiden! Kennst du dich im Mieminger Plateau aus? Wir wollen Ende September wieder nach Wildermieming und diesmal würde ich gerne mein Bike mit nehmen, um ein paar Tourentips wäre ich sehr dankbar  

Grüße
Tigerlyli


----------



## ZombieIK (5. Juni 2011)

Eine Tour ins Grüne


----------



## mtblukas (5. Juni 2011)

Ich sehe ja gar nix! Is so klein das Bild


----------



## ZombieIK (5. Juni 2011)

Sry habe es verbessert.


----------



## mtblukas (5. Juni 2011)

So ist's gut !


----------



## Strampelaffe (5. Juni 2011)

@nen: Mit deinen Bildern treibst du mir jedes Mal die Tränen in die Augen. Ich bin der Meinung, diese Landschaft ist einfach zu ungerecht in unserem Staat verteilt. Daran ist nur unsere Regierung schuld!


----------



## Cortina (5. Juni 2011)

So so mein lieber nen, uns den Mund wässrig machen mit den Karwendelbildern  

Warts ab, Jörg, Tina, Ago und ich sind vom Lago zurück 

Jetzt werd ich mich mal dran machen die Kamera zu suchen und die Bilder runterzuladen, eines vorweg wir hatten vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeel Spaß 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Strampelaffe (5. Juni 2011)

Jaja, Guido, leg' du nur auch noch den Finger in die Wunde....... und drehen nicht vergessen!


----------



## kubitix (5. Juni 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Jetzt werd ich mich mal dran machen die Kamera zu suchen und die Bilder runterzuladen,
> Grüße
> Guido



hi Guido,

ok ich geh jetzt in den Keller hol ne Flasche Portugieser alt, werde diese öffnen, ein bizzl gute alte Mucke auflegen mich in aller Ruhe vor den PC setzen und der Dinge harren die da kommen.

Also mach mal hinne.

Stefan


----------



## cytrax (5. Juni 2011)

Vergiss das Salz nicht  Ne mal im Ernst SPITZEN Bilder von euch allen

@nen, unglaublich geile Landschaft hast du da vor der Haustür

@Guido, bin SEEEEHR gespannt auf die BIlder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (5. Juni 2011)

ja , guido - bildeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer bitte  !!!!! ich nehm´extra den tatort auf  und guck ihn später .. greez , k.


----------



## nen (5. Juni 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Warts ab, Jörg, Tina, Ago und ich sind vom Lago zurück
> 
> Jetzt werd ich mich mal dran machen die Kamera zu suchen und die Bilder runterzuladen, eines vorweg wir hatten vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeel Spaß


Eeeeeeendlich Bilder vom Lago. Sicher die ganzen Tage da unten nur im Sattel gesessen, abends dem Rotwein etc. gefrönt und uns hier im Forum ganz vergessen^^  eh besser so 

Und jetzt her mit den Fotos und Salz!!

@Tigerlyli, du hast post.


----------



## Cortina (5. Juni 2011)

*Oh ja, wo wir schon beim guten Tropfen sind 

Es geht doch nix übern frisch destilierten Grappa nach den Essen 




oder einem guten Tropfen auf einer extrem chilligen Alm 
da werden sogar Decken an die Biker verteilt, gegen Unterkühlung 




überall gibts Hängematten




da sag ich mal nix, da kommt sicher noch von Jörg ein Kommentar  




Vadder nachm Essen 




Grüße
Guido*


----------



## Cortina (5. Juni 2011)

*Resümé:

6 Tage Biken 
315,38 km
28 Stunden und 26 Minuten im Sattel
7054 Höhenmeter

Jörg hat den Beinamen "Kachelmann" bekommen weil er die Trails nur so runtergekachelt ist und das trotz sieben Stichen im Bein !!!!!*


----------



## Cortina (5. Juni 2011)

*Erst mal ein paar Landschaftsfotos

Die Alm von eben




und Ago auf dem Weg dorthin




der Lago mit dem Monte Brione im Vordergrund




Ago auf dem Weg zum Monte Stivo




Arco auf dem Weg zum Monte Velo




Lago Toblino, Lago Cavedine und Lago di Garda




Auf dem Weg nach Ranzo




Riva und Ago von oben


*


----------



## kubitix (5. Juni 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Resümé:
> 
> 6 Tage Biken
> 315,38 km
> ...



Also wenn ich mir die Bilder so ansehe können diese Werte nicht stimmen.

Ich sehe das so:

Ihr seit´s zu der Alm gefahren, dann habt ihr

*6 Tage dort verbracht
315,38 Liter Rotwein zu euch genommen
28 Stunden und 26 Minuten geschlafen
7054 Gramm Fleisch verputzt*



aber ansonsten sach ich für´s erste


----------



## barbarissima (5. Juni 2011)

*@nen*
Ich bin schwer beeindruckt  Wahnsinnsbilder mit Wahnsinnsneidfaktor  Man möchte sich am liebsten gleich auf den Weg zum Karwendel machen 


*@ Cortina*
Habe Wahnsinnspanoramafotos erwartet und 2Männer, einen davon mit verletztem Schienbein, die sich S3 und S4 Trails runterarbeiten und sah euch vor meinem geistigen Auge ewig lange 20% Schotterrampen hoch strampeln   

Und was sehen meine entzündeten Augen jetzt 

- Guido unter der Destillieranlage 
- Die Reisegesellschaft in Decken gekuschelt beim Wein schlürfen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- Guido und Jörg beim kuscheln in der Hängematte 

- Und Jörg beim Verdauungsschläfchen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Super  Selten so gelacht  


Edit: Geht doch  Da sind sie ja, die Landschaftsbilder


----------



## Cortina (5. Juni 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@ Cortina*
> Habe Wahnsinnspanoramafotos erwartet und 2Männer, einen davon mit verletztem Schienbein, die sich S3 und S4 Trails runterarbeiten und sah euch vor meinem geistigen Auge ewig lange 20% Schotterrampen hoch strampeln



*Ihr Frauen, Euch geht es nie schnell genug 

Das verletzte Schienbein kann hab ich schon gefunden  
Magst noch Detailfotos? Damit kann Jörg noch dienen 





Cube Vortreffen 




Trailfotos kommen später.


*


----------



## barbarissima (5. Juni 2011)

Hoffe, Jörg war nicht zu gehandicapped um den Lago in vollen Zügen genießen zu können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (5. Juni 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Ihr Frauen, Euch geht es nie schnell genug *


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Juni 2011)

formschönes blümsche


----------



## Cortina (5. Juni 2011)

*Das formschöne Blümsche ist die 22% Rampen mit Tina nur so hochgekurbelt, während ich aus solidarischen Gründen mit Jörg zusammen geschoben hab 

Tina und Jörg




Ago und Guido




Spielplatz 




OK Jörg, war doch kein Stinke f..... 


*


----------



## Sirrah73 (5. Juni 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Habe Wahnsinnspanoramafotos erwartet und 2Männer, einen davon mit verletztem Schienbein, die sich S3 und S4 Trails runterarbeiten und sah euch vor meinem geistigen Auge ewig lange 20% Schotterrampen hoch strampeln
> 
> Und was sehen meine entzündeten Augen jetzt
> 
> - Die Reisegesellschaft in Decken gekuschelt beim Wein schlürfen



Das möchtest Du doch gar nicht, dass wir in dem Zustand fahren 






War ein absolut tolles verlängertes Wochenende ... wir hatten einen Rieeeeesssseeeen Spaß mit Guido und Ago am Lago di Garda und mein Bein hat alles sauber mitgemacht . Guido hat mich gut die Trails gescheucht und ich habe so einiges gelernt. Und Abends hat Tina immer mein Bein wieder zusammengeschraubt  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/910652 .

Bilder kommen da mal später, sind noch nicht so lange zu Hause. Wir hatten nämlich noch ein wenig Stau-Sightseeing   auf der A8, A5, A67 gemacht.

Aber soviel sei mal verraten ... Danny MacAsskill, oder wie der Typ heisst, kann einpacken. Guido hat es auf der Promenade richtig trial- und trickmäßig krachen lassen ....




Gruß von den jetzt etwas müden Eschenhahnern


----------



## mtblukas (5. Juni 2011)

ich könnte ausrasten...gerade so einen schönen Post geschrieben und dann nur auf vorschau gedrückt und geschlossen und nicht auf antorten


----------



## xerto (5. Juni 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> ich könnte ausrasten...gerade so einen schönen Post geschrieben und dann nur auf vorschau gedrückt und geschlossen und nicht auf antorten



Was willst Du uns damit sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (6. Juni 2011)

Kleines Urlaubsfoto...hier ist weniger Reifendruck mehr ;-)
Grüße aus Nizza


----------



## blutbuche (6. Juni 2011)

@xerto : denke mal , lukas ärgert sich , weil er einen recht langen text geschrieben hat , der nu´weg ist , bevor er auf antworten gedrückt hat .... fänd´ich auch ärgerlich ...


@guido : du hast ja sogar ne schwarz - grüne hose !!!  (hab auch eine von fox - so ne endurohose - abgeschnitten ,a ber die is für´n sommer sauwarm ..


----------



## mtblukas (6. Juni 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> Was willst Du uns damit sagen?



Ja das alles weg is?  

@blutbuche: ja so ist es.


----------



## xerto (6. Juni 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ja das alles weg is?



Hast Du zwei Möglichkeiten.

1 Ägerst Du Dich und schreibst neu 

2 Ärgerst Du Dich und schreibst nicht neu, 

Entscheide Dich

That´s it.


----------



## Gummischwain (6. Juni 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> Hast Du zwei Möglichkeiten.
> 
> 1 Ägerst Du Dich und schreibst neu
> 
> ...



Klugsch***! 
Hast du rein zufällig schon mal was von Rhetorik gehört?! 

Als dein ellenlanges Gejammere mit deinem Knie zu lesen war hat ja auch keiner gesagt: "Was willst Du uns damit sagen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"
Denk' mal drüber nach!


----------



## Cortina (6. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @guido : du hast ja sogar ne schwarz - grüne hose !!!  (hab auch eine von fox - so ne endurohose - abgeschnitten ,a ber die is für´n sommer sauwarm ..


Jepp ist die Trailhunter von Platzangst, hat mir Chrisle empfohlen. Ist schön leicht wenns heiß ist.
Die haben wir am Lago nach Dir benannt, das ist die Kati Short


----------



## mtblukas (6. Juni 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> Hast Du zwei Möglichkeiten.
> 
> 1 Ägerst Du Dich und schreibst neu
> 
> ...



Nr. 1 

So Die Bilder sind vom Samstag, leider keine so schönen wie von Cortina aber nächste Woche geht's nach Italien und dann....

Also hier die Bilder...









Action-Shot!













Pause muss auch mal sein. Habe mir jetzt auch so einen Trinkrucksack wie der Kollege auf dem Bild gekauft. (Muss ich nicht mehr so oft anhalten  )








Immer wenn ich dich Kamera rausgeholt habe wurde das Wetter schlechter 









Dann ging's auch wieder mit der Bahn nach Hause (Hat das selbe Rot wie das AMS) 





51,55 Kilometer
920 Höhnemeter

Bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## OIRAM (6. Juni 2011)

*Ja, was ist den hier los...

4 LangzeitMTBwochenendtourenurlauber, haben offensichtlich bei schönstem Wetter, ne menge Spaß gehabt... 
und Super Bilder abgeliefert... 

@ chrisle 

Wünsche Dir auch noch viel Spaß in Nizza, und ordentlich Bilder... 
Ist Downhilldog auch mit am Start ?

@mtblukas

Schönen Tourenbilder... und fals Du doch keine Lust auf Italien MTBUrlaub hast, ich fahr wohl auch... 

Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## mtblukas (6. Juni 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *
> @mtblukas
> 
> Schönen Tourenbilder... und fals Du doch keine Lust auf Italien MTBUrlaub hast, ich fahr wohl auch...
> ...



Danke 

Wie kann man keine Lust auf Bike Urlaub in Italien haben? 
Wo fährst du hin? Oder fährst du gar nicht und hoffst auf meinen freien Platz?


----------



## Dämon__ (6. Juni 2011)

*Von mir mal was neues...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (6. Juni 2011)

Es war ein verlängertes Bike-Wochenende - jedoch anders als gedacht.​ 
Eingetlich wollte ich mit ein paar Biker-Buddys übers verlängerte WE in die Alpenregion - leider lies es sich nicht verhindern, dass ich am Freitag den Brückentag fliegen lassen musste um etwas Arbeit nach zu holen. Also ging es auf verschiedene kleine Aktivitäten.​ 
Am *Donnerstag* kam ich etwas später aus den Federn - weil man erst zum Morgengrauen zum Einschlafen kam .​ 
War dann mit Bekannten ein wenig am Ochsenkopf fahren. Der Eine, der zuletzt mit uns am Geißkopf war, wurde auch in die heimatliche Bikepark-Welt eingeführt - dass er auch weis, was am Ochsenkopf so im Wald abgeht . Viele Abfahrten waren es nicht - schließlich war etwas Fahrtechniktraining und Streckenabschnittbesichtigung angesagt.​ 
Schaut hier etwa das Hanzz ein Trek Session und ein Speci Demo etwas vorwurfsvoll an ("... schon schlapp machen? ...") ?




​ 
Am Oko eine regelrechte Hanzz-Schwemme! Nicht nur meins, sondern die vier Leihräder vom Bullheadhouse waren auch ständig im Einsatz. Wobei man an manchen Tagen schon Cube-Schwemme sagen kann, wenn dann auch noch die Fritzz und Stereo-Test-/Leihräder unterwegs sind. Das Bullheadhouse ist auch Cube-Testcenter.




​ 
Heut war der Lift auch mal als Express unterwegs und nicht als Bummelbahn . 




​ 
Heute hat man mal wieder richtig weit schauen können (aber das Handy ist halt mal total überfordert bei so grellem Licht  - schade - Blick bis in die Rhön) .




​ 
Wenige, aber sehr schöne Abfahrten gehabt. Am Nachmittag noch ein wenig chilllaxen mit frisch gebackenem Erdbeerkuchen in der Sonne  ...




​ 
... die Katze macht auch mit, bei Fisch-Kino.




​ 
Am *Freitag* Nachmittag/ Abend war dann Pumptrack-Session.​ 
Am *Samstag* Nachmittag war eine kleine Tour angesagt. Jedoch nicht allzu groß, da es eine unmenschliche Hitze war . Hatte schon Angst, dass die Trinkblase vorzeitig leer wird - man war ja nur am Nuckeln .​ 
... "Da haben zwei so Pfosten ihre Fahrräder stehen lassen!" 



 ...




​ 
... "Die sollten wir nehmen und die quälende Lauferei hat ein Ende."​Noch ein cooles Fahndungsfoto hinterlassen. 








​ 
"Aber jetzt sollten wir uns vom Acker machen!"​





Mein Kumpel wollte unbedingt das größere Rad (vielleicht, weiler einen ganzen Kopf größer wie ich ist ), also nehm ich halt was übrig bleibt 



.




​ 
Gestern, *Sonntag,* war dann am Homespot fahren angesagt . 7 Fahrer bzw. Fahrerinnen und drei mal Hanzz . Zwei Mal "Hartz IV"-Variante und einmal die teurere .




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
Die Gap-Springer vom Dienst 



². Wer kommt denn da noch? ... Man kannst kaum glauben - direkt aus den Bäumen! Wir werden es nie erfahren ... 








​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
Und während die einen schon wieder raufschieben, schieben sich anderen noch mal übers Gap.




​ 




​ 
Aber am Schluss einer jeden Abfahrt bleibt nur das lästige Raufschieben - und bei der Wärme ... puuuuuuh .




​ 
War heute eine richtige Hanzz-Session 






. Aber, wie gestern auch wieder seeeeeehr warm 



. Zum Schluss fuhr ich noch mit einem Homespotfahrer noch an Pumptrack - PT-Bike war auch noch im Kofferraum - wo dann zufällig noch zwei weitere Bekannte auftauchten 



, um noch schnell paar Runden zu drehen, denn in der Ferne war der Regen schon deutlich zu sehen und es kamen rasch von allen Seiten sehr dunkle Wolken. Blitze, noch mehr Blitze und es fing das Schütten an. ​ 
Ein geiler Biketag - nein ein langes Bike-WE ging so zu Ende.​


----------



## cubxx (6. Juni 2011)

Schöne Fotos und netter Bericht 
Das Hanzz in seinem Element...
Gruß aus der Pfalz


----------



## dusi__ (6. Juni 2011)

sehr geil


----------



## mtblukas (6. Juni 2011)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:










EIn Bild vom Rennen letzten Sonntag -> wenn ich Zeit finde lade ich noch mehr Bilder hoch


----------



## blutbuche (6. Juni 2011)

super tolle photos von allen !!!! muss mich geradezu vom pc losreissen...
schöne woche !! k. @dämon : das bild vom see am abend  !!!
@lukas : schönen italien urlaub !!!


----------



## mtblukas (6. Juni 2011)

@blutbuche: danke


----------



## cytrax (6. Juni 2011)

@all, geniale Bilder wie immer und das/die  HANZZ  einfach ein geiles Bike ich glaub ich überleg mir das mit dem Stereo nochmal


----------



## Bocacanosa (6. Juni 2011)

Die ganzen tollen Bilder machen meiner DSL light (384 KB) Verbindung ganz schön zu schaffen...

...die Seite hat grad 13 Minuten gebraucht...



@Daemon: Hat das ganze harmoniert mit Deinem Hinterreifen?


----------



## Trail-Max (6. Juni 2011)

@mtblukas

War das am Sonntag das Rennen in Albstadt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missK (6. Juni 2011)

So dann mag ich meins Bike auch mal zeigen...noch ganz frisch und erst seit diesem WE bei mir 

Natürlich bei der ersten Tour schon schön in den Regen gekommen, aber irgendwie hats dann noch mehr Spass gemacht 






Und noch eins, nachdems wieder sauber war...bereit für die Garage 
(leider nur Handybilder)







LG Kristina


----------



## Friendsofmine (6. Juni 2011)

@ MTBLukas

Gleiche Rot wie die Bahn.........nur fÃ¤hrt das AMS 100% zuverlÃ¤ssiger als die DB.  

ï£¿


----------



## blutbuche (6. Juni 2011)

@cortina : ... wie fällt platzangst denn aus ??? hab in jeans gr. 30 .....(bund).dei hose wär´was für´n geburtstag ..


----------



## Cortina (6. Juni 2011)

*
WOW

chrisle in Nizza 

Dämon aufm Klettersteig 

Sepi im Tiefflug 

Lukas, 51,55 Kilometer
920 Höhnemeter, fit fürs Cube Treffen 
Lukas, wo fahrt ihr hin nach Italien?

@missK, so sauber ist das kein MTB 

Jöööööööööööörg hol die Trail Fotos raus 

@Kati, ich als "Hühnchen" hab Größe M genommen, hab Jeans 32, du solltest so zwischen S und M liegen, 


*


----------



## blutbuche (6. Juni 2011)

..hm - bund mit 38-40 cm  wär´gut( ich mags locker ) .. wie ist denn die weite bei M ???


----------



## Tigerlyli (6. Juni 2011)

Was für tolle Bilder.. Landschaftlich erste Sahne und bei den Actionfotos wird mir ja beim zu schauen schon schlecht.. Und ich bin schon happy, dass ich beim Otzberg die flache Treppe runter gefahren bin  
@Kristina, nettes Bike, die Farbe ist echt schick 

Grüße
Michele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (6. Juni 2011)

Bin grad in Österreich unterwegs, wenn ich übermorgen zu Hause bin messe ich den Bund nach und schick Dir ne PN


----------



## blutbuche (6. Juni 2011)

super , danke dir !!!!!


----------



## Cortina (6. Juni 2011)

Hi Michele,

hab gehört Du bist kräftig am trainieren 

Hauptsache Du verfährst Dich nicht 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Tigerlyli (6. Juni 2011)

@Guido, ich geb mein bestes, aber ich habe gehört, dass du dem Verfahren vielleicht vorbeugen kannst?  

Grüße
Michele


----------



## Cortina (6. Juni 2011)

Tigerlyli schrieb:


> @Guido, ich geb mein bestes, aber ich habe gehört, dass du dem Verfahren vielleicht vorbeugen kannst?
> 
> Grüße
> Michele



Wenn bis Freitag kein Vulkan mehr ausbricht und die Flüge nicht ausfallen könntest Du recht haben 

So und jetzt gehe ich Jörgs Trailfotos suchen


----------



## mtblukas (6. Juni 2011)

Trail-Max schrieb:


> @mtblukas
> 
> War das am Sonntag das Rennen in Albstadt?



Nein, dass war in Würzburg/Gerbrun.



> @ MTBLukas
> 
> Gleiche Rot wie die Bahn.........nur fährt das AMS 100% zuverlässiger als die DB.



Auf jeden Fall. Als wir dort heimgefahren sind hatten wir 10 min. Verspätung weil die "älteren" Trekkingrad Radler ewid gebraucht haben ihre 20 Räder aus dem Zug zu bringen und das auch noch in so einem kleinen Zug 



> *Lukas, 51,55 Kilometer
> 920 Höhnemeter, fit fürs Cube Treffen
> 
> 
> ...



Joa fit 

Wie viel Kilometer sinds eigentlich ungefähr beim Cube Treffen?

Also eine Woche nach San Bernedetto (oder so) -> Da ist nicht so viel mit biken aber immerhin was.

Dann eine Woche nach Massa Marittima bzw. Massa Vecchia. Dort waren wir letztes jahr schon allerdings mit Scott-Leihrädern (diesesmal wird das AMS mitgenommen) und ich muss sagen dort war es sehr geil, habe aber auch kein Vergleich


----------



## barbarissima (6. Juni 2011)

*@ Lukas*
Na bitte, geht doch  
Wäre echt ein Jammer gewesen, wenn du uns die Bilder vorenthalten hättest 


*@ Dämon*
Ich werde gerade ganz sehnsüchtig  Allgäu ist einfach was Schönes 

Wo ist denn bitte der Trail vom zweiten Bild? Der kommt mir irgenwie bekannt vor  

Wo der vom letzten Bild ist will ich gar nicht wissen  Wäre wahrscheinlich vor Ehrfurcht in die Knie gegangen, wenn du da mit dem Rad noch drauf rumgeturnt hättest 


*@Sepi*
Coole Äkschen und klasse Bilder  
Muss ich mir also keine Sorgen machen, dass du dein Fritzz jetzt vernachlässigst 


*@chrisle*
Das war ja hoffentlich noch nicht alles an Fotos 


*@MissK*
Sehr hübsch


----------



## mtblukas (6. Juni 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@ Lukas*
> Na bitte, geht doch
> Wäre echt ein Jammer gewesen, wenn du uns die Bilder vorenthalten hättest


----------



## Cortina (6. Juni 2011)

*

Unser Jörg beim Trail runterkacheln 
...und das trotz dem schlimmen Bein!!!! 












Jörg im Höhlentrail




1A Flowtrail 




Hier bitte laufen lassen




Waldautobahnen gibts auch am Lago




Scheee wars




Grüße
Guido
*


----------



## barbarissima (6. Juni 2011)

Hühnchen Cortina schrieb:


> *Jöööööööööööörg hol die Trail Fotos raus *


 
*Jörg muss jetzt erst mal gepflegt werden! Der hat immerhin verletzt wie er war Hunderte von Kilometern und Tausende von Höhenmetern auf sich genommen  Mal ganz zu schweigen von Litern an Rotwein die er vernichten musste *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (6. Juni 2011)

*@ Guido*
*Sauber *


----------



## sepalot (6. Juni 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Sepi*
> Coole Äkschen und klasse Bilder
> Muss ich mir also keine Sorgen machen, dass du dein Fritzz jetzt vernachlässigst


 
danke . nein vernachlässigt wird nichts - das hanzz ist halt im moment noch eine neues rad, deshalb vielleicht etwas öfters bewegt. ich versuche eigentl. einen tag tour, einen tag gravity  und die letzten wochen habe ich es sogar geschafft an einem WE meine drei Rädchen zu bewegen


----------



## mtblukas (6. Juni 2011)

Noch ein Bild das der Bilderanteil steigt.





Gruß


----------



## barbarissima (6. Juni 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> ... und die letzten wochen habe ich es sogar geschafft an einem WE meine drei Rädchen zu bewegen


 
Hauptsache, du kommst da nicht mal durcheinander


----------



## kubitix (6. Juni 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich glaub ja eher: Jörg der Höhlentroll, das kommt davon wenn man nach dem Konsum von 358,irgendwas Litern Rotwein auch noch vodolavieren will.

Ich seh schon ihr, habt wohl Spaß gehabt.

Stefan


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. Juni 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> ich glaub ja eher: Jörg der Höhlentroll, das kommt davon wenn man nach dem Konsum von 358,irgendwas Litern Rotwein auch noch vodolavieren will.
> 
> Ich seh schon ihr, habt wohl Spaß gehabt.
> 
> Stefan



Eh, what ? Höhlentroll ???? Nächstes mal muss ich doch die Sonnenbrille aufbehalten ... sonst erkennt man wenn ich verhaltensauffällig bin


----------



## kubitix (6. Juni 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Nächstes mal muss ich doch die Sonnenbrille aufbehalten ... sonst erkennt man wenn ich* verhaltensauffällig* bin



Frei nach Georg Danzer:

Liebling, mir ist so seltsam, 
und das liegt nicht dran, 
dass wir kein Geld hab`n. 
Ich hab ein komisches Gefühl, 
mir wird auf einmal so schwühl. 


Schatzi, bist Du zu retten, 
liegt das am Wein und den Zigaretten; 
ich fühl mich wie ein Luftballon, 
gleich flieg ich auf und davon. 


War das etwa Haschisch, Haschisch, 
Haschisch in dem Schokoladenei? 
Oder was`is, was`is, was`is hier passiert? 
Ich fühl` mich unheimlich high!


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. Juni 2011)

So liebe Cubeler & friends,

jetzt ein paar Lago Bilder.

Der Mondeo ist gepackt, es kann also los gehen. Erst nochmal kurz zur Hausärztin und das Bein checken lassen. Alles ok, es kann losgehen mit dem Ratschlag "Ich weiss sie werden eh nicht auf mich hören, aber tun sie wenigstens so als wenn sie vorsicht walten lassen."  Die ist schon schwer in Ordnung meine Ärztin.




4 Stunden später haben wir schon Füssen hinter uns gelassen und bis zum Lago tollstes Alpenpanorama genossen.




Abends am Lago angekommen, haben wir uns erstmal gestärkt.




Guido hat uns den ersten Tag erstmal die Ponale hochgescheucht. Wie aber was ist das ?? Schon ausser Puster Meister ? 








Belohnt wird man immer wieder mit tollen Aussichten.








Ago mit ihrem Blümsche ... 




Riva del Garda im Hintergrund.





Runter geht es hier schon ganz schön. Da sollte man schon wissen wo man lang fährt.




Und wo es rauf geht, kann man es auch bergab irgenwann krachen lassen. Cheffe in Aktion 




Auch Tina lässt's krachen.




So muss biken sein ... alle ein Grinsen im Gesicht 




Wieder ein Trail ... da kann man Guido nicht halten.




Am Campingplatz angekommen der Cubefächer.




Irgendwas hatte aber immer wieder in den Trails geknarzt am Roten Teufel ... was kann das nur ??? Ein Blick hat es dann gezeigt: Die Läger am Horstlink zersplittert. ich höre noch Kai, den Mechaniker wo wir immer hingehen "Hab ich geprüft alles i.O." 

Woher Lager kriegen, woher die Abzieher  ... Gut das Guido echt gute Kontakte hat. Eine Stunde später waren wir am Lager wechseln.




Und es hat natürlich perfekt hingehauen .

Also, nach der ganzen Malocherei haben wir uns auch erstmal eine Stärkung verdient. 





So viel zum ersten Tag ... mehr folgt morgen.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Juni 2011)

die damen und herren guidos habens aber mit blümsche..egal ob am rad oder am shirt

ihr hattet viiiiiel spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (7. Juni 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Ja, was ist den hier los...
> 
> 
> @ chrisle
> ...



Ja sicher! Bei Touren <25KM ohne bzw. mit wenig Straßenanteil immer. Bergauf macht der eh alle nass und wo wir schieben macht er noch elegantes Trailsurfen 
Außerdem findet er immer die schönsten Wege wie man sehen kann...







Die Fat Alberts mit Lehmschicht mal besonders FAT. Artgerechte Haltung!






Noch mit schwarzen Sunringlèeeèeèeee´ LRS - die neuen habe ich heute aus der Ferne bestellt. Dann auch 300-400g leichter, aber trotzdem stabiler


----------



## BIKESTARR (7. Juni 2011)

Downhilldog 
Ich hab auch einen


----------



## chrisle (7. Juni 2011)

Was für einen? Nimmst den auch mit zum Biken?
Stell mal Foto rein, dann sind wir ontopic


----------



## Themeankitty (7. Juni 2011)

Ihr mit euren Hunden!!


----------



## tomsteg (7. Juni 2011)

Nachdem ich immer hier die Bilder bewundere, meist aber selbst zu kaum noch photos mache (hab im meinem Leben schon zu viele gemacht ;-) ) , hat mich die Tour heute dann doch dazu verleitet, Euch teilhaben zu lassen. Einen Tag Urlaub habe ich mir gegönnt, um das letzte schöne Wetter vor Pfingsten zu nutzen, und bin von Kufstein aus auf die Kaindl-Hütte gefahren.

Nach dem Aschenbrenner-Berghaus hat man einen wundervollen Blick auf das Inntal:




An der ersten Alm hat man einen schönen Blick auf den Wilden Kaiser ...


 

... und auf den Weg zurück.


 

An der Kaindl-Hütte weiter oben hab ich mir dann eine Brotzeit vor den Wänden des Wilden Kaisers gegönnt:


 

Wie Ihr an den Stangen für die Radln erkennen könnt, sind Biker hier willkommen:


 

Die Wirtsleute sind auch sehr nett.


 

Auf dem Weg zurück kann man dann den ein oder anderen romantischen Trail nutzen:


 

Auf der Forststrasse sollte man es langsam angehen lassen, da die Bauern der Almen, die Wirtsleute und die Forstarbeiter, mit ihren nicht gerade kleine Fahrzeugen doch des öfteren plötzlich vor einem auftauchen. 

Meinem Custom Stereo habe ich vor kurzem neue Bremsen spendiert: The One und für mich ist sie nach meiner Avid Jucy Five auch The Only. Einfach sagenhaft.


----------



## barbarissima (7. Juni 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


>


 
*Ja Guido, was ist los*  *Zu viel Vino oder zu wenig Puste 

 

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (7. Juni 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@ Dämon*
> Ich werde gerade ganz sehnsüchtig  Allgäu ist einfach was Schönes
> 
> Wo ist denn bitte der Trail vom zweiten Bild? Der kommt mir irgenwie bekannt vor
> ...



Ja Allgäu hat schon was...
Der Trail auf dem Zweitem Bild dürfte der in Richtung Tiefenbacher Eck gewesen sein.
Das letzte war wirklich ein sehr schweres stellenweise unfahrbarer Trail, bin auf einigen Stücken lieber gelaufen.
Unser Guide meinte er fährt bis auf ein Stück alles und ich dachte ich würde schon viel fahren, man der ist noch Irrer.
Der Palmweg ist übrigens Verboten für Biker!


----------



## BIKESTARR (7. Juni 2011)

Mein "Downhilldog" ist ein niederländisches "Kooikerhondje". Sehr selten,
aber super wesen. Eigentlich ein Wasserhund, hasst aber Wasser .
Und sie rennt immer schön mit dem Flow.


----------



## Cortina (7. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> die damen und herren guidos habens aber mit blümsche..egal ob am rad oder am shirt
> ihr hattet viiiiiel spaß



Noch nie was von Flower Power gehört 



barbarissima schrieb:


> *Ja Guido, was ist los  Zu viel Vino oder zu wenig Puste*



Keins von beiden, ich war entsetzt wie Tina, Ago und Jörg die 20% Rampe hochgestürmt sind 

Außerdem hatte ich noch das Carne Salada im Magen liegen


----------



## Sirrah73 (7. Juni 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Keins von beiden, ich war entsetzt wie Tina, Ago und Jörg die 20% Rampe hochgestürmt sind
> 
> Außerdem hatte ich noch das Carne Salada im Magen liegen



Ne, der Jörg ist keine 20 % Rampen hochgefahren  ... und Guido hat da schon mächtig Schmackes in den Beinen trotz des ganzen (sehr sehr leckeren ) Carne Saladas ... oder gerade deswegen .


----------



## kubitix (7. Juni 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Ja Guido, was ist los*  *Zu viel Vino oder zu wenig Puste
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bärbel, komm die ganze "Wahrheit" muß auf den Tisch

@Tina und Jörg


----------



## Cortina (7. Juni 2011)

Falsches Foto, da war gar nix los, war bloß Fotostopp 

das Resultat siehst Du hier:


----------



## kubitix (7. Juni 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Falsches Foto, da war gar nix los,



nix falsch, gefaked Orschinal von Jörg


----------



## Sirrah73 (7. Juni 2011)

Schönes Foto hast'e von uns gemacht Guido , kommt ins Familienalbum. 

Morgen werden die Fäden gezogen , Gott sei Dank hat Tina Homeoffice und kann mit  ... Händchen halten.

@Tomsteg: Geile Bilder ... da kommt glatt Neid auf ... auch wenn ich ja erst am Gardasee war.
@Chrisle: Cool, dass der Hund das mitmacht !


----------



## chrisle (7. Juni 2011)

@Tomsteg: Super Bike-Revier, super Bike!
@Bikestarr


----------



## barbarissima (7. Juni 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Bärbel, komm die ganze "Wahrheit" muß auf den Tisch
> 
> @Tina und Jörg


 
*Jau  *
*Mein Kennerblick sagt mir, dass sich Ago, Tina und Jörg die Zeit schon mal mit gegenseitig knipsen vertrieben haben, bis Guido dann endlich mal sein Stereo hochgeschoben hatte *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (7. Juni 2011)

So weiter gehts mit'm Gardasee ...

am 2ten Tag ging es knapp 1300 hm hinauf, zu der chilligen Alm (die mit den Hängematten und dem Weingelage).

Tina nach 1300 hm am Stück




Lacht noch und sieht frisch aus. 


Wie bei Heidi ... wo ist der Ziegen-Peter und der Alm Öhi ?




Ein Nickerchen in Ehren, darf niemand verwehren 




komm Cheffe, wach auf und stoß mit an. 




So, nochmal kurz die Maschine gecheckt. Gleich werden ...




1000 hm am Stück vernichtet .




Gib dem Gaul die Sporen.




Zum Höhlentrail mussten wir uns aber doch ganz schön vorkämpfen.




Die Sachen waren schon zum Teil echt Sacksteil ...




Wir mussten schieben, Guido hat es ordentlich krachen lassen .




Aha ... hier wohnen die Höhlentrolls 




Den Abend haben wir dann mit einem 2:1 gegen Östereich  bei Pasta udn Vino Rosso ausklingen lassen. 

Morgen dann der Rest.

Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## horstling (8. Juni 2011)

Sooo viele Höhenmeter im Wiegetritt??


SUUUPER-TINA !!!


Ich würd die nicht im Sitzen schaffen!


----------



## Cortina (8. Juni 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *... bis Guido dann endlich mal sein Stereo hochgeschoben hatte *



 was ist da so seltsam dran 

Ich schieb immer bergauf, dazu hab ich ja ein Plastik-Stereo, ist leichter und jetzt erzähl mir bloß nicht Du fährst bergauf 

Außerdem ist man zu Fuß viel schneller als fahren, gelle Jörg 

Man, hat der Stoff gegeben als der Deinen Freilauf gehört hat


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (8. Juni 2011)

So, gestern im Urlaub eine der längsten Touren de Urlaubs gefahren. Von Gmund/Moosrain zum Tegernsee, Enterrottach, Monialm, Vallepp, Spitzingsee, Rotwandhaus, dann den Weg ein bisschen zurück runter über den Trail zu den Waitzingeralmen (puhhhh, ganz schön heftig) uund dann wieder über die Vallepp nach hause, wie wir gekommen sind. Waren dann 75km und 1450hm. Im Rotwandhaus wurde natürlich eingekehrt auf Spaghetti Bolgnese und auf Heimweg hats mir dann in der Nähe des Bräustüberl so den Lenker nach links gerissen , daß ich meinem Fritzz nicht mehr Herr wurde und hier auch noch einkehren musste,.......na so ein Sch... aber auch...
Leider hatte ich nur meine schrottige Handycamera dabei ;(, bei dem Trail wär mir auch meine gute Kamera zu schade gewesen, denn da gibts schon die eine oder andere Stelle wo man sich evtl. mal auf den Rücken legt. Gott sei Dank nicht passiert....


----------



## Cortina (8. Juni 2011)

Andiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, wehe es kommt jetzt kein Kommentar zum Blümmelsche 

@Cube_Airmatic nette Runde 
Hast Du eventl. die GPS Daten zu der Tour?

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (8. Juni 2011)

Hi Cortina, ich hatte mein GPS zwar nicht dabei, aber ich versuch mal den Track zu zeichnen, kann aber ne Weile dauern....


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (8. Juni 2011)

Soooo hier mal quick´n dirty zusammengeklickt. Ich hoffe man kennt sich aus


----------



## Cortina (8. Juni 2011)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> ...kann aber ne Weile dauern....



Wenn das ne Weile gedauert hat will ich nicht wissen was bei Dir sofort heißt 

Supi,  tausend Dank.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (8. Juni 2011)

Jo, ging doch schneller, als gedacht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Juni 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Andiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, wehe es kommt jetzt kein Kommentar zum Blümmelsche



 alle die mich kennen sagen immer dass ich böse bin  

hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass mein rad nu definitiv nicht mehr läuft und ich hoffe, dass alle teile die woche noch kommen?  naja, eh scheiss wetter und schule is auch genug..


----------



## fatz (8. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> alle die mich kennen sagen immer dass ich böse bin


mit dem image kann man recht gut leben, sobald man sich mal dran gewoehnt hat


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Juni 2011)

schon passiert  genauso wie mir immer vorgeworfen wird sarkastisch zu sein, oder gar zynisch!  - aber ich glaub diesbezüglich könnten wir im imaginären artzimmer nebeneinander sitzen.. oh wird der bilderfred grad zweck entfremdet?


----------



## RaptorTP (8. Juni 2011)

Im August gehts nach Italien mit 2 Kollegen - die selben die auch bei der Alpentour dabeiwaren 

Hier mal ein Bild vom gestrigen Training - schön nass und matschig war es

Hab aber nicht wirklich viel abbekommen 

56km Tour - alles was wie ein Weg im Wald aussah (oder auch nicht) mitgenommen


----------



## blutbuche (8. Juni 2011)

@andi: ..welches , das stereo  ? ????


----------



## Cortina (8. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass mein rad nu definitiv nicht mehr läuft



Andi, es heißt Fahrrad fahren und nicht Fahrrad zerstören 

Was hats denn das Gute Stereo, haste wieder nen Mono draus gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (8. Juni 2011)

Bist DU zu stark, ist das Stereo zu schwach!


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Juni 2011)

So, letzter Tag Gardasee ...

es ging wieder die Ponale rauf.




Bei schönstem Wetter und guter Wärme .

Da strahlt er, unser Signore Guido (der für uns Super Strecken zusammengestellt hat )




Überall kann man da spielen und sein Stereo auch artgerecht am Wasserfall die Trails langjagen.




Die ersten 600 hm waren easy zum Lago di Ledro, dann kamen aber die nächsten 600 hm und die hatten es in sich. Saufiese Rampen (die die Mädels ohne nur irgendwelche Anstalten Elfengleich hochgeschwebt sind, RESPEKT )
Und das Wetter wurde schlechter ... erst Wolken, dann Gewitter und Regen. Wie gut, dass Guido diese Hütte kannte.




Boah, war ich fertig.




Aber ein Schluck Rotwein und die Welt sieht schon wieder anders aus .




und trotz Regen immer noch schöne Aussichten.




Nur Kalt wurde es ein wenig, aber da hilft doch immer wieder ein Espresso mit  Grappa 




Die Hütte hat echt gute Laune gemacht, während mein armes Bike sich hat vollregnen lassen müssen.




Alle strahlen wieder ...








... und zum Aufwärmen machen wir noch schnell ein kleines Feuerchen.




Das Wetter wurde dann auch wieder besser, so dass wir unsere Tour fortsetzen konnten.








Diesen Serpentinen-Trail hat Guido mal ins Auge gefasst. Keine Ahnung was das für einer ist ... er wird uns berichten.




Die Sonne zeigt uns den Weg, jetzt geht es einen Wiesen- und Schottertrail 1200 hm bergab 




Aber Regensicher bleiben wir mal lieber trotzdem verpackt.




















In Torbole angekommen musste Guido erstmal allen Möchtegerneisdielenposern zeigen wo der Hammer hängt.




Ach, waren wirklich 3 superschöne Tage am Gardasee. Danke Ago und Guido für die tollen Touren. Wir kommen wieder.





Wenigstens hat die Rückfahrt noch mit schönen Panoramen gedient.




Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## blutbuche (8. Juni 2011)

...neid ...


----------



## kubitix (8. Juni 2011)

Mensch 

Tina, Jörg, Ago, Guido,

ich sach nur eins:

wir wären gerne dabei gewesen, einfach nur G..............................., es gibt Flecken auf diesem Planeten, die Bilder lassen einen wenigstens ein bizzl teilhaben. Der Lago steht für dieses Jahr ganz oben auf der Liste.

PS: die Ponale bin ich auch schon hochgefahren, mit 600ccm + 45 Pferdchen


----------



## WildWeibchen (8. Juni 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> In Torbole angekommen musste Guido erstmal allen Möchtegerneisdielenposern zeigen wo der Hammer hängt.



tja Guido, dass kommt davon wenn man den "Waschzettel" nicht ließt. Zu heiß gewaschen verliert das Stereo seine Farben und geht ein.


----------



## buschhase (8. Juni 2011)

Sieht nach einem perfekten Bike-Urlaubchen aus.
Und alle heil geblieben


----------



## fatz (8. Juni 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Diesen Serpentinen-Trail hat Guido mal ins Auge gefasst. Keine Ahnung was das für einer ist


das ist einer von den dalco trails. wenn ich mal fahren kann muss ich da auch mal runter.


----------



## Cortina (8. Juni 2011)

Oh man, wenn ich die Bilder seh bekomm ich Heimweh, muss noch ne Woche warten bis ich wieder hinkomme, dieses WE ist ja erst mal "Eschenhahn Treffen" angesagt 

@WildWeibchen also im nachhinein bin ich froh, das Teil ist aufm Trail wesentlich handlicher geworden, ich glaub ich war mit 20" einfach falsch beraten 

@blutbuche "neid"...das galt aber der grünen Hose oder 

@fatz das ist der 102er, der ist nicht so wild, den 111er und den 112er Dalca nehmen wir dann wenn wir fahren gelernt haben 

Gardasee, Sentiero 102 (bis zur Dalco-Ebene)
Durchschnittlicher S-Grad: S2
Maximaler S-Grad: S3
"Der Weg beginnt im oberen Teil in einer steilen Schotterrinne im S4 Niveau, man kann diese aber auch umfahren. Danach geht der Weg in S1 und S2 am Hang entlang weiter, recht ausgesetzt. Zwei S3er-Passagen sind bis zur Dalco-Ebene zu erwarten. Insgesamt reicht S2 Niveau zum Befahren aus, man muss dann allerdings mit einigen Tragepassagen rechnen, und Schwindelfreieit ist notwendig."


----------



## fatz (9. Juni 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> WildWeibchen also im nachhinein bin ich froh, das Teil ist aufm Trail wesentlich handlicher geworden, ich glaub ich war mit 20" einfach falsch beraten


was??? dir wollt einer ein 20" andrehen? ich lach mich kaputt. was war den 
das fuer eine nase?



> @fatz das ist der 102er, der ist nicht so wild, den 111er und den 112er Dalca nehmen wir dann wenn wir fahren gelernt haben
> 
> Gardasee, Sentiero 102 (bis zur Dalco-Ebene)
> Durchschnittlicher S-Grad: S2
> ...


klingt jetzt aber auch nicht so als sollt man da am schwierigkeitslimit fahren.


----------



## Cortina (9. Juni 2011)

Mmmmmhhh, wenn ich das Umsetzen noch gescheid lerne sollte das machbar sein, ob ich mir dann beim Umsetzten mit 600m Tiefblick in die Hosen mache  issn anderes Thema.

Außerdem kann ich auch gut damit leben wenn ich das Teil nicht zu 100% im Sattel fahr, Iuri mein Bekannter aus Arco ist ein guter Lehrer, wenn der sagt das ist fahrbar, OK, wenn er allerdings meint zu gefährlich lass ich die Finger davon.

Man lernt nur durch neue Herausforderungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (9. Juni 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Man lernt nur durch neue Herausforderungen



und durch ne ordentliche portion schiss


----------



## derAndre (9. Juni 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Mmmmmhhh, wenn ich das Umsetzen noch gescheid lerne sollte das machbar sein, ob ich mir dann beim Umsetzten mit 600m Tiefblick in die Hosen mache  issn anderes Thema.
> 
> Außerdem kann ich auch gut damit leben wenn ich das Teil nicht zu 100% im Sattel fahr, Iuri mein Bekannter aus Arco ist ein guter Lehrer, wenn der sagt das ist fahrbar, OK, wenn er allerdings meint zu gefährlich lass ich die Finger davon.
> 
> Man lernt nur durch neue Herausforderungen



Ich finde gut wenn man seinem Gefühl folgt. Klar sollte man versuchen, seine Skills zu verbessern aber wenn man einer Sache kein gutes Gefühl hat, lässt man es auch besser. Aufregung und leichter Schiss, sind gute Begleiter. Sie schärfen die Sinne und stärken die Konzentration. Angst dagegen lähmt und ist ganz mies für die Konzentration. Wenn dann noch jemand dabei ist, der sich auskennt und die Fahrtechnik der anderen einschätzen kann, tut man gut ihm glauben.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (9. Juni 2011)

> Und das Wetter wurde schlechter ... erst Wolken, dann Gewitter und Regen. Wie gut, dass Guido diese Hütte kannte.





Aaaaaahhhhhh, die Baita Segala, oder von uns auch Koma Alm genannt, warum wohl???


----------



## Just-in (9. Juni 2011)

Hey Ihr!

So sieht es aus, wenn die schönsten Bikes der Welt Nachwuchs kriegen.
Sind das nicht schöne Bilder? 











Viele Grüße,

Justin


----------



## nen (9. Juni 2011)

Das Attention scheint ja vom Geburtsvorgang noch ganz platt zu sein^^


----------



## mtblukas (9. Juni 2011)

:d :d


----------



## Cortina (9. Juni 2011)

Just-in  jetzt wirds aber Zeit Deine Signatur zu ändern oder ist keins der Bikes von Dir?



Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Aaaaaahhhhhh, die Baita Segala, oder von uns auch Koma Alm genannt, warum wohl???



Hoffe Du gehörst nicht zu denen die sich die Kante geben und dann ohne bezahlen abhauen 

Haben wir leider auch wieder gesehen


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Juni 2011)

ah wenn wir schon bei der signatur sind... den cleveren satz mit den spechten hab ich mal auf nem lkw anhänger auf der autobahn gelesen! womit ist der denn in verbindung zu bringen?


----------



## mtblukas (9. Juni 2011)

Doch, ich glaube das ganz links ist seins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (9. Juni 2011)

Letzte Tour im Urlaub.
Auf mehr Bilder posten hab ich auch keine Lust 

Revelation läuft fast optimal dank _Kuschi_'s Tip die Luft zw. Tauch und Standrohren rauszulassen.
Ärgerlich dafür, dass auf dem Trail nach einigen heftigen Passagen die Steckachse locker war. Das VR hatte plötzlich ordentlich Spiel! Gut das ichs gemerkt habe. Merkwürdig trotzdem..hatte es vor der Tour noch überprüft 

Erst einmal auf 850m hoch kurbeln...






Danach ging es auf jeden Fall heftig bergab, keine Stürze nur einige Kratzer an den Pedalen 







Besser gehts kaum.


----------



## Cortina (9. Juni 2011)

Ein grün weißes Plastik Stereo  warum gefällt mir das bloß so sehr 

Allerdings müssen wir noch an Deiner Einstellung zu den Fotos arbeiten, eine Woche Nizza und nur 5 Fotos


----------



## Vincy (9. Juni 2011)

Hier ein passender LRS dazu. Zumindest das Design.  
Die neuen 2012er *Tricon FX 1950* (30 Speichen und 21mm Maulweite, Gewicht leider ca 2000g)


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (9. Juni 2011)

Klasse Aussicht Chrisle


----------



## Themeankitty (9. Juni 2011)

@ Chrisle geile Bilder !!!


----------



## Cuberia (9. Juni 2011)

Hier die ersten Teile von meinem neuen "Projekt". 

Werd wohl über Pfingsten schrauben...Bilder vom fertigen Bike folgen dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Just-in (9. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute!

Wow, hab nicht damit gerechnet das ihr seht das das Attention vorne platt ist 
Alle Bikes sind mir natÃ¼rlich nicht.
Meins ist das LTD, daneben das (platte) Attention von einem Freund und die zwei kleinen von meinen Schwestern (Zwilling).

Ich habe Ã¼berhaupt keine Ahnung mit was der Satz in meiner Signatur in Verbindung zu bringen ist D) , aber es ist mal was anderes. Ihr kÃ¶nnt ja mal googlen, ich hab noch nichts konkretes dazu gefunden.
Hab den LKW auch schon gesehen.

Anbei habe ich noch ein paar Fragen zu meinem Cube die ich im TechTalk Forum schon gestellt habe, es da aber zu wenig Leute lesen und ich es bis Morgen Abend wissen muss. (SAMSTAG+SONNTAG+MONTAG -> Bike Festival Willingen â¥ )
Also hier die Fragen, alle Ã¼ber das CUBE LTD Comp 2011.

1.Die Luftfeder Tora TK, spricht bei GelÃ¤nde nichtmehr so weich an wie nach dem Kauf. Wenn ich plÃ¶tzlich Ã¼ber eine Wurzel fahre, habe ich erst einen harten RÃ¼ckstoss. Was tun? Einfetten?

2. Auf der Hinterradkasette funtioniert der 2 und 3 Gang nichtmehr richtig. Die Kette springt in den gewÃ¼nschten Gang rutscht dann aber wieder ab.Was tun?

3.Wie kann ich die hydraulische Bremse Shimano br-m4451 nachstellen?
Ich meine an welcher Schraube ich drehen, muss um die Bremskraft bei geringem EindrÃ¼cken des Bremshebels zu verstÃ¤rken?

4.Die MÃ¤ntel (Rocket Ron und Racing Ralph). Nach dem wiederaufpumpen sind die MÃ¤ntel an manchen Stellen im Laufrad "reingezogen". Resultat: StÃ¤ndiges Hopeln bei der Fahrt. Warmes Wasser und Seife bringen nicht viel. Nach jedem aufpumpen das gleiche. Kann ich die MÃ¤ntel zurÃ¼ckschicken und neue Anfordern oder was kann ich sonst noch tun damit dieses Problem nichtmehr auftritt?

5. Ich habe Probleme, dass ich in engen Feldwegkurfen sehr leicht wegrutsche, wieviel Bar bevorzugt ihr das dieses Problem nicht oder nur leicht auftritt?

Ich hoffe ihr kÃ¶nnt mir helfen, DANKE schonmal.

SchÃ¶nen Abend noch,

Justin


----------



## cytrax (9. Juni 2011)




----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Juni 2011)

genau den


----------



## Cortina (9. Juni 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Hier ein passender LRS dazu. Zumindest das Design.
> Die neuen 2012er *Tricon FX 1950* (30 Speichen und 21mm Maulweite, Gewicht leider ca 2000g)



Vincyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, zeig mir doch nicht sowas 
boahhhhh haben wollen, mein Stereo ist eh zu leicht


----------



## Just-in (9. Juni 2011)

Hey,
Hoffe ihr kÃ¶nnt mir helfen.
Hab noch ein paar Fragen zu meinem Cube die ich im TechTalk  Forum schon gestellt habe, es da aber zu wenig Leute lesen und ich es  bis Morgen Abend wissen muss. (SAMSTAG+SONNTAG+MONTAG -> Bike  Festival Willingen â¥ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Also hier die Fragen, alle Ã¼ber das CUBE LTD Comp 2011.

1.Die Luftfeder Tora TK, spricht bei GelÃ¤nde nichtmehr so weich an wie  nach dem Kauf. Wenn ich plÃ¶tzlich Ã¼ber eine Wurzel fahre, habe ich erst  einen harten RÃ¼ckstoss. Was tun? Einfetten?

2. Auf der Hinterradkasette funtioniert der 2 und 3 Gang nichtmehr  richtig. Die Kette springt in den gewÃ¼nschten Gang rutscht dann aber  wieder ab.Was tun?

3.Wie kann ich die hydraulische Bremse Shimano br-m4451 nachstellen?
Ich meine an welcher Schraube ich drehen, muss um die Bremskraft bei geringem EindrÃ¼cken des Bremshebels zu verstÃ¤rken?

4.Die MÃ¤ntel (Rocket Ron und Racing Ralph). Nach dem wiederaufpumpen  sind die MÃ¤ntel an manchen Stellen im Laufrad "reingezogen". Resultat:  StÃ¤ndiges Hopeln bei der Fahrt. Warmes Wasser und Seife bringen nicht  viel. Nach jedem aufpumpen das gleiche. Kann ich die MÃ¤ntel  zurÃ¼ckschicken und neue Anfordern oder was kann ich sonst noch tun damit  dieses Problem nichtmehr auftritt?

5. Ich habe Probleme, dass ich in engen Feldwegkurfen sehr leicht  wegrutsche, wieviel Bar bevorzugt ihr das dieses Problem nicht oder nur  leicht auftritt?

Ich hoffe ihr kÃ¶nnt mir helfen, DANKE schonmal.

SchÃ¶nen Abend noch,

Justin


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Juni 2011)

hi Just-in,

kann verstehen, dass das wichtige Fragen sind und die gleich 2 mal gefragt werden müssen. Aber die Frage doch bitte mal in den Cube Talk schieben.
Der Thread ist dann doch mehr für die Bilder als Technikdiskussionen gedacht.

Danke  !


----------



## chrisle (9. Juni 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Hier ein passender LRS dazu. Zumindest das Design.
> Die neuen 2012er *Tricon FX 1950* (30 Speichen und 21mm Maulweite, Gewicht leider ca 2000g)
> 
> 
> ...



zu spät - grad nen neuen LRS bestellt  der liegt schon bei der Postfiliale. 
ich schaus mir dann beim Guido an.

Hier noch ein Bildchen mit Nizza-Panorama. Hier fährt man ja sonst grundsätzlich La Pierre - da war das Stereo quasi ein Exot.


----------



## GT-Fixer (9. Juni 2011)

Dann lass ich hier auch mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Team mit einigen Umbauten sehen


----------



## blutbuche (10. Juni 2011)

..der tricon käm´schon richtig gut am stereo .. ...


----------



## j.wayne (10. Juni 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


>


 
Den hab ich auch schon öfters auf der Autobahn gesehn, is auch immer nen lacher wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (10. Juni 2011)

Schöne Gardaseebilder . Die Dalco Dinger sind schön, va. der 112er macht richtig Laune. 

grüße,
Jan, der ab morgen erstmal Regenwetter in Österreich genießt


----------



## dusi__ (10. Juni 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


>




das bike is wirklich heiss , aber was ich überhaupt nich nachvollziehen kann ist die tatsache das man ultra viel kohle für das bike hinlegt und dann so einen schrott an laufrädern geliefert bekommt


----------



## fatz (10. Juni 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> das bike is wirklich heiss , aber was ich überhaupt nich nachvollziehen kann ist die tatsache das man ultra viel kohle für das bike hinlegt und dann so einen schrott an laufrädern geliefert bekommt



cube betreibt halt seit einiger zeit gewinnoptimierung: schlechtere komponenten, hoehere preise.
das einzige was da m.e. noch stimmt, ist die optik.


----------



## chrisle (10. Juni 2011)

Ja, absolut. Mir war aber klar, dass die LR bald runter kommen. Ich habe das Bike für einen sehr guten Preis bekommen, selbst mit dem neuen LRS den ich bestellt habe liege ich noch unter dem UVP 

Aber: Bisher hatte ich keine Probleme mit den Sunringlééééééé.
Auch die Vorgänger CUBEs (LTD Race, Stereo RX 2010) sowie das Bike meiner Freundin (AMS WLS Umbau) waren damit bestückt und haben nie Ärger gemacht. Das einzig Auffällige waren die unterschiedlichen Töne vom Freilauf - jedes Bike hörte sich anders an. Bei dem 2010er Stereo war die Frequenz sogar während der Fahrt unterschiedlich.
Da man ja mit der Zeit nicht nur sein Bike sondern auch die eigenen Fähigkeiten verbessert, brauchts stabile + zuverlässige Räder. Und: ich spare mir ca. 400g durch den Wechsel  (die Sunringle wiegen ja um die 2200g!). 400g weniger auf langen Tragepassagen ist schon ein Wort 

Dazu habe ich gestern übrigens ein passendes Bild gemacht: 2 Mistkäfer beim Mist rollen in Richtung Sunringléeééééé LRS


----------



## dusi__ (10. Juni 2011)

also die gabel und bremsen sind auch nich grad so ultra gut. da muss ich sagen das ich mehr aus meinem bike geholt habe für viel weniger kohle. na gut dafür wiegts auch 1200gr mehr (geschätzt). mit reverb 

 weiss schon warum ich auf n Fanes spare ,da weiss ich wenigstens was drin is. meine sachen 

zum mistkäfer :  weiter so


----------



## chrisle (10. Juni 2011)

Die RX Tune sind trotz aller Kritik gute Bremsen! Haben zwar die ersten 250KM geklingelt wie irre, nun ist aber absolute Ruhe angesagt. Die Dinger packen super und das ziemlich lange, und darauf kommt es an. Bei der Revelation musste ich erst einmal die Luft zw. Tauch und Standrohren ablassen damit ich a) den FW ausnutzen kann und b) dafür nicht mit zu wenig Druck fahren muss und sie deshalb absackt.
Seit dem fährt sie sich fast optimal  die Fox wäre mir aber natürlich auch lieber gewesen. 

Naja nun aber zurück zum Bilder posten  Kritik an Komponenten findet sich wohl an jedem Bike unter <3000 ;-)


----------



## Goka2012 (10. Juni 2011)

Eure Bilder sind echt der Hammer ich will auch so schönen urlaub machen 

habe mein bike aber erst sein ca 4 wochen deshalb muss ich das mal aufs nächte jahr verschieben


----------



## chrisle (10. Juni 2011)

Goka2012 schrieb:


> Eure Bilder sind echt der Hammer ich will auch so schönen urlaub machen
> 
> habe mein bike aber erst sein ca 4 wochen deshalb muss ich das mal aufs nächte jahr verschieben



Das ist ja der CUBE Bilder Thread - nicht der Urlaubs Thread.
Von daher poste doch ein Bild von deinem neuen Bike


----------



## Goka2012 (10. Juni 2011)

Goka2012 schrieb:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> hier ist mal mein CUBE AMS 125 Pro 2011
> 
> ...


 
habe ich doch schon !!;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (10. Juni 2011)

Sehr schön - ist ja fast die gleiche Lackierung wie bei meinem nur statt grün eben blau 
Aber fahr doch mal ins Gebirge statt nach Holland


----------



## Friendsofmine (10. Juni 2011)

Mistkäfer rollen immer zum Mist hin. Muss also an den LRS liegen.........


Schwanke noch zwischen Mavic & DT Tricon


----------



## xerto (10. Juni 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Mistkäfer rollen immer zum Mist hin. Muss also an den LRS liegen.........



Also so schlecht sind die Sunringles nicht.

Ich versteh nicht, warum ihr hier so eine Diskussion führt.

Dafür haben wir Cube talk


----------



## chrisle (10. Juni 2011)

Hab mir den Fun Works 3Way Pro NoTubes ZTR Flow Laufradsatz (1750g) bestellt. Gibts bei Action Sports im Angebot.


----------



## Goka2012 (10. Juni 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> Sehr schön - ist ja fast die gleiche Lackierung wie bei meinem nur statt grün eben blau
> Aber fahr doch mal ins Gebirge statt nach Holland


 


ja das problem ist das ich in mönchengladbach wohne und es immer ein stückchen weit weg ist bis ins gebirge .
Würde gerne in der eifel zb oder so mal fahren aber ich kenne mich dort GARNICHT aus hehe


----------



## Ostwandlager (10. Juni 2011)

goka2012 schrieb:


> ja das problem ist das ich in mönchengladbach wohne und es immer ein stückchen weit weg ist bis ins gebirge .
> Würde gerne in der eifel zb oder so mal fahren aber ich kenne mich dort garnicht aus hehe




*garmin!! 
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (10. Juni 2011)

Hab ja auch Sunpringles druff. Drehen tun sie sich noch, aber sind halt Sauschwer und von bescheidener Qualität. So genannte Lopez Räder. ( Lopez war mal der Preiswürger bei Opel)


----------



## blutbuche (10. Juni 2011)

@goka : radkarte ....???


----------



## Landus (10. Juni 2011)

Soo, heute ein bissel die Trails am Forsthaus gerockt. (Ich weis, die Qualität ist schlimm, aber ich versprech, dass ich bald mal gescheite bilder mache)


----------



## OIRAM (10. Juni 2011)

*@ crisle

Cooler LRS, hast in schw. oder weiß geordert ?

Schönes Panorama, von Deinem letzten Pic... 

So, war heut mal wieder auf nem richtigen Berg... zumindest für mich Flachlandbewohner.

Wie alles Leben, fing auch meine Tour, am/im Wasser an...





vielleicht ist das was, wenn ich wieder zurück komme...





und weiter gehts...





mit entsprechendem Beistand...





aber ohne die, von der Schützenbrüderschaft...





so, mal überlegen, in welche Richtung ich den Berg bezwingen werde...





na, das mit dem Wetter hat ja schon mal gut geklappt...





schwupdiewup und schon is er oben...





kurz absitzen...





das obligatorische Gipfelkreuz, als Beweis der Anwesenheit...





noch ein wenig die Aussicht genießen...





so, bin heil unten Angekommen, sonst könntet Ihr das ja auch nicht sehen... 

Am Sonntag oder Montag mal nach Willingen...

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. Juni 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

so, erstmal werden die Trails unseren Gästen präsentiert ...




... und nach ausführlichen theoretischem Studium der Trails, werden Ago und Guido die mit Sicherheit auch bald fahren können.




Wären heute aber mit Sicherheit auch die Trails gefahren, wenn die beiden sich nicht komplett bei Hibike verausgabt hätten .

Grüße aus Eschenhahn von Jörg und Tina & Guido und Ago

PS: Guido ist erst hinterher die 10kg Gepäckgrenze eingefallen ... das wird teuer


----------



## Exoforce (10. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

so, morgen kann ich mein neues bike abholen 
http://www.cube.eu/fullsuspension/show-special/ltd-ams-125-team/

Freu mich sehr


----------



## Themeankitty (10. Juni 2011)

So ab morgen bis Dienstag in Südtirol, aber ich werd nicht viel Zeit fürs Biken haben !!!


----------



## Tigerlyli (10. Juni 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> PS: Guido ist erst hinterher die 10kg Gepäckgrenze eingefallen ... das wird teuer



Na dann wollen wir mal nicht so sein, ich bin ja sehr sozial, er kann euch die Sachen, die ich gebrauchen kann, gerne am Sonntag mitgeben. Mein Paps nimmt die sicher für mich mit.


----------



## Blaschki (10. Juni 2011)




----------



## barbarissima (10. Juni 2011)

*@OIRAM*
Supi Mario  Schöne Bilder  Da nächste Mal wollen wir dich aber auch beim Wassertreten und beim Storchengang sehen 


*@Sirrah73*
Da haste aber Gäste eingaladen  Zeigst ihnen die schönsten Trails und Guido will erst mal powershoppen 
Wahrscheinlich wird am Cubetreffen auch erst mal der Vaude Werksverkauf heimgesucht, bevor es auf die Runde geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (10. Juni 2011)

schönes reaction - bis auf die ergons....
@oiram : sind sonntag auch in willingen


----------



## Markus i35 (11. Juni 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> ... und nach ausführlichen theoretischem Studium der Trails, werden Ago und Guido die mit Sicherheit auch bald fahren können.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laut dem Flyer sehe ich euch beim Oberurseler Bike Marathon


----------



## fabfive (11. Juni 2011)

ich muss gestehen, ich bin süchtig.... 

warte schon ganz hippelig auf mein stereo race...

http://www.cube.eu/fullsuspension/hpa-series/stereo-race/


----------



## OIRAM (11. Juni 2011)

*@ fabfive

kann Dich gut verstehen...

da würd es mir auch nicht anders gehen...

die Cube Designer ham schon, seid Jahren nen Geschmack, der bei mir immer ins schwarze trifft.





@ Blaschki

schönes Reaction...

@ Bärbel

war mir bei 18°C Lufttemp. ohne heiße Füße dann doch n bissel kalt...

@ blutbuche

mit oder ohne Bike... hast schon ne vorstellung von der Zeit her ?...
vielleicht kann man sich mal am Cube Stand treffen...

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Sgt.Green (11. Juni 2011)

Ich bin morgen auch in Willingen


----------



## Themeankitty (11. Juni 2011)

@fabfive Wir wollen Bilder sehen !!!


----------



## fabfive (11. Juni 2011)

die kommen sofort, wenns seinen neuen heimathafen erreicht hat. 
bin froh, dass es der händler überhaupt noch in 18" auf lager hatte. bei cube selbst erreicht man ja da nicht mehr so viel bzw. auch bei sämtlichen anderen händlern ists größtenteils vergriffen.


----------



## BIKESTARR (11. Juni 2011)




----------



## blutbuche (11. Juni 2011)

@oiram : naja , sind ca. 11 h da - dann was essen - dann zeit zu shoppen und gucken  . ohne bikes da , da diesmal leider nur den einen tag .. wenn ich fahren will , muss ich mir halt eins leihen man könnte so gegen 15 h am cueb satnd treffen - und ev. ´n käffchen zusammen schlürfen !!?? greez , bb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (11. Juni 2011)

Mmh, mein pc will nicht wie ich es will
Ich geb euch einfach den Link zu meinen Fotos
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/40682


----------



## Languste (11. Juni 2011)

Goka2012 schrieb:


> habe ich doch schon !!;-)


Hi Goka2012, wo drehst du denn deine Runden in MG?
Wenn du nicht gerade in Holland bist


----------



## Sven22 (11. Juni 2011)

Ganz neu, nach der ersten kurzen Testfahrt.


----------



## xerto (11. Juni 2011)

Sven22 schrieb:


> Ganz neu, nach der ersten kurzen Testfahrt.



Sogar beim Fotografieren abgeschlossen 

In welcher kriminellen Umgebung wohnst du den?


----------



## andi_tool (11. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> schönes reaction - bis auf die ergons....
> @oiram : sind sonntag auch in willingen



was ist gegen die ergons zu sagen?


----------



## Blaschki (11. Juni 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> was ist gegen die ergons zu sagen?



Danke.
Ich finde selbst sie passen ganz gut zum Rad. Ich fahr schon lange ergons und die Team Edition passt super zur Rahmenfarbe.
Auf diesem Bild sieht man es etwas besser.
Das war auch der einzige Grund warum es umbedingt der Rox 9.0 sein musste abwohl ich nicht alle Funktionen benötige.
Jetzt suche ich nur noch eine Klingel in der Farbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tigerlyli (11. Juni 2011)

Also ich finde das grüne Reaction auch sehr stimmig und ich mag dieses giftgrün, der Tacho ist natürlich so ein kleines Highlight 

Nun zu meinem Erlebnis heute - Helme schützen, das hab ich heute am eigenen Leib erfahren. 

Ich war bei uns im Wald unterwegs, als ich einen ordentlichen Schlag auf den Kopf bekommen habe. Ich wusste erst gar nicht was los war, der Blick nach hinten offenbarte auch keinen Ast, den ich eigentlich erwartet hättet. Als ich anhielt ging das Gezeter auch schon los - unser angriffslustiger Bussard hatte mich als Opfer erkoren und schimpfte wüst auf mich ein.

Vermutlich lags an meinem Helm - dem Bell Variant im Jimbo Philips Design. Der hat im übrigen nichts abbekommen und ich bin, wie sagt man so schön, mit dem Schrecken davon gekommen..

Grüße
Tigerlyli


----------



## Goka2012 (11. Juni 2011)

Also auf so ein Erlebnis habe ich etliche keinen bock 


Also wenn ich nicht in Holland fahre dann in letzter Zeit durch die City von odenkirchen nach rheYdt Neuwerk holt giesenkirchen und wieder zurück nach odenkirchen


----------



## Spalato (11. Juni 2011)

Hier mal ein paar (unscharfe) Handyforos von meinem Cube und dem neuen AMS 125 (kommt auf den Bildern nicht halb so gut daher wie in echt) meines Kumpels...

Abendtour durch den Wald, dann Wanderweg genommen, steiler als auf den Fotos sichtbar.... und nach 2/3 des Tages durch Regen aufgeweicht leider unfahrbar, die Fat Alberts, Nobby Nics kamen da leider nicht nur an ihre Grenze sondern haben diese Aufgabe nicht gepackt.... aber auch zu Fuß rutschig ohne Ende....









Hier etwas bessere Fotos...


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. Juni 2011)

Goka2012 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich nicht in Holland fahre dann in letzter Zeit durch die City von odenkirchen nach rheYdt Neuwerk holt giesenkirchen und wieder zurück nach odenkirchen



******** zu viel Wein getrunken , ich hab den Satz nicht kapiert .


----------



## Maxsch (11. Juni 2011)

Hier wäre dann mal meins.


----------



## Strampelaffe (11. Juni 2011)

Guten Abend zusammen!

Frisch vermählt habe ich heute auch mal eine kleine Tour machen können und sogar mal wieder an die Kamera gedacht.

Das Wetter war zunächst recht durchwachsen, aber am höchsten Punkt der Tour sah es dann doch recht sonnig aus.
Hier ein Aussichtspunkt am Rande des Hunsrücks










Letztlich musste ich aber doch deutlich früher als gewollt die Tour abbrechen und mir auf dem Heimweg ein Rennen mit diesen Wolken liefern.


 
Die Wolken waren aber auch nur da, um die Leute zu ärgern. Trocken wieder zu Hause...




Schönen Abend noch und Gruß,
Joachim


----------



## lasabur (12. Juni 2011)

*Fahrradtour am 29.05. in Stuttgart - auf dem Weg ins Bärenschlössle*
Rosensteigpark (Gehege von der Wilhelma):







Höhenpark Killesberg:



Aussicht vom Bismarckturm:







Im Kräherwald:







Im Pfaffenwald:







Am Bärenschlössle und Bärensee:











Auf der Rückfahrt fühlte ich mich etwas beobachtet:















Die Runde im Überblick:



Viel Spaß beim Ansehen...


----------



## OIRAM (12. Juni 2011)

Maxsch schrieb:


> Hier wäre dann mal meins.



*ohne Worte... 

ein REACTION der Extraklasse... 

davon würd ich gern mehr sehen wollen...

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## OIRAM (12. Juni 2011)

*@ Kati

gegen 15:00 Uhr am CUBE Stand, sollte passen.*


----------



## Maxsch (12. Juni 2011)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *OIRAM*
> 
> ohne Worte...
> ...



Die Räder habe ich erst ein paar Tage, habe noch nicht viele Bilder gemacht, aber in ein paar Tagen werde ich mit neuen dienen können 
Freut mich dass es gefällt!
Schönen Gruß
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Languste (12. Juni 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> ******** zu viel Wein getrunken , ich hab den Satz nicht kapiert .


Dann versuch das doch heute nochmal zu verstehen, ohne Alk.


----------



## kube (12. Juni 2011)

absolut schönes Reaction


----------



## Goka2012 (12. Juni 2011)

ich habe nur eine kurzbeschreibung mit stadtteilen gegeben wo ich durch gefahren bin ^^ naja mit ein bisschen zu viel alk hat mann schon mal so einige probleme ^^


----------



## Silvermoon (12. Juni 2011)

*@ all: Dickes Lob*

Muss ich jetzt einfach mal sagen: Das sind immer echt *superschöne *Bilder, die ihr alle hier einstellt - klasse 
Bekommt man mal nen kleinen Eindruck von den Gegenden, in denen ihr so rumfahrt 
Ich schau immer wieder gerne hier herein und manchmal kommt so ein klein bißel Neid auf 
Macht weiter so


----------



## Landus (12. Juni 2011)

Um mit den "Superschönen Bildern" gleich weiterzumachen, hier mal mein Fritzz im Grünen

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/915123]
	

[/URL]


----------



## mtblukas (12. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Bin gerade Italien 

Mache gerade Bilder und stell sie dann mal hoch.

Bis dann Lukas.


----------



## BIKESTARR (12. Juni 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen bis wieviel mm Federweg (vorne und hinten) mein stereo pro zugelassen ist?


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Juni 2011)

140/150- genau so wies is


----------



## Maxsch (12. Juni 2011)

Also ich kann dir schonmal sagen dass du hier im falschen Thread bist.
Aber das hier sollte hilfreich sein.
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Cube+Stereo+Federweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (12. Juni 2011)

@Maxsch, SEHR GEIL DAS REACTION...perfekte Farbabstimmung und der LRS ius der Hammer


----------



## BIKESTARR (12. Juni 2011)

Maxsch schrieb:


> Also ich kann dir schonmal sagen dass du hier im falschen Thread bist.
> Aber das hier sollte hilfreich sein.
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Cube+Stereo+Federweg



Vielen dank aber gegoogelt hab ich auch schon

@Andi: und wenn ich einfach mehr einbaue?


----------



## Andreas Hecht (12. Juni 2011)

Heute in Jenbach (Achensee)
schön war es bestes Wetter und eine KlasseTour
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Goka2012 (12. Juni 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

war heute auf einer kleinen tour in holland waren ca 50 km 

ein kumpel von mir ist vor nen baum geraaaast und dann hatt er jetzt die schulter SCHROTT muss operiert werden naja sonst alles top


----------



## OIRAM (12. Juni 2011)

*@ Andreas Hecht

ist ja echt der Hammer, Du hast ne "Rohloff" im 09er Stereo. 

was ist das für ne genaue Bezeichnung 500/14 ... 

@ Goka2012

Gute Besserung für Deinen Kumpel. 

Da wart Ihr ja heut ganz allein in Holland... weil, die wahren heut alle in Willingen (Upland) 


hab aber die Kati nicht getroffen... wollt auch nicht jede Frau ansprechen...

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Sirrah73 (12. Juni 2011)

Strampelaffe schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen!
> 
> Frisch vermählt habe ich heute auch mal eine kleine Tour machen können und sogar mal wieder an die Kamera gedacht.



Wie, still unn leis geheiratet ? Des losse mer äwwer mol nedd sou ohne weiteres dorschgäjn unn vor allem nedd ohne Gliggwünsch. 

Mein lieber Joachim, Dir und Deiner Frau von Tina und mir alles Gute zur Hochzeit und natürlich auch für eure gemeinsame Zukunft 

.


Und die Fotos sind auch supi . Genauso wie die Bilder von Iasabur ... coole Baumgesellen . Wie natürlich auch die anderen Bilder.

Das Reaction ist ja eine Wucht ... sieht schon stylisch aus.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (12. Juni 2011)

@maxsch : ..brr, den lrs find´ich furchtbar ..... ansonsten schönes rot-schwarzes ..

@oiram : war gegen 15 h 30am stand - hab niemanden entdecken können , bei dem ich gedacht hätte , du bist es ..,) schön wars in willingen !!! greez , kati


----------



## Maxsch (12. Juni 2011)

Sooo hier ein paar neue Bilder von heute, es wurde ja nach mehr verlangt


----------



## Maxsch (12. Juni 2011)

Haha cool, endlich findet mal jemand die Laufräder furchtbar, da habe ich schon drauf gewartet, da gehen die Meinungen echt stark auseinander, die einen finden ihn klasse und die anderen schrecklich


----------



## Strampelaffe (12. Juni 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Wie, still unn leis geheiratet ? Des losse mer äwwer mol nedd sou ohne weiteres dorschgäjn unn vor allem nedd ohne Gliggwünsch.
> 
> Mein lieber Joachim, Dir und Deiner Frau von Tina und mir alles Gute zur Hochzeit und natürlich auch für eure gemeinsame Zukunft
> 
> .


 
Vielen Dank euch beiden!  Mit dieser einen (=> meiner) Frau, von der ich mit gutem Gewissen behaupten kann, dass ich sie überhaupt nicht verdient habe, kann eigentlich nichts schief gehen. 

Und Maxsch: Ich find' die Laufräder richtig geil.


----------



## lasabur (12. Juni 2011)

*Fahrradausflug am 25.05. - Kapplenberg und Stuttgart/Uhlbach:
*Kapplenberg:















Stuttgart/Uhlbach:



















Viel Spaß beim Ansehen...


----------



## god_bless (12. Juni 2011)

mein fritzz


----------



## Languste (12. Juni 2011)

Goka2012 schrieb:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> war heute auf einer kleinen tour in holland waren ca 50 km
> 
> ein kumpel von mir ist vor nen baum geraaaast und dann hatt er jetzt die schulter SCHROTT muss operiert werden naja sonst alles top



Hey Man, deinem Kumpel gute Besserung. Hab selber vor kurzem nen Crash gehabt und kann mich immer noch nicht reibungslos bewegen


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juni 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Vielen dank aber gegoogelt hab ich auch schon
> 
> @Andi: und wenn ich einfach mehr einbaue?



dann solltest du 1.zusehen, dass cube das nicht mitbekommt, wenn der rahmen mal was hat, und 2. wieviel solls denn werden?


----------



## JDEM (13. Juni 2011)

Mehr geht auf jeden Fall (160mm fährt sich bestens vorne) und bei Problemen einfach nur den Rahmen einschicken. Erspart Cube ja auch Arbeit


----------



## barbarissima (13. Juni 2011)

Strampelaffe schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen!
> 
> Frisch vermählt habe ich heute auch mal eine kleine Tour machen können und sogar mal wieder an die Kamera gedacht.
> ...
> ...


 
*

 HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUR VERMÄHLUNG* 

 




PS: Das Regenbild sieht klasse aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (13. Juni 2011)

*@ god_bless*
Ich kann mich gar nicht satt sehen an deinem schönen Fritzz *

*


----------



## chrisle (13. Juni 2011)

Strampelaffe schrieb:


> Schönen Abend noch und Gruß,
> Joachim



Die roten V-Two sehen super an dem Bike aus


----------



## Strampelaffe (13. Juni 2011)

@Bärbel: Auch dir vielen lieben Dank !  Und ja, die Wolken hatten schon was Bedrohliches, als sie sich wie eine schwarze Barrikade am Himmel postiert hatten. Aber ich war schneller.... weg. 

@Chrisle: Danke! Ich hatte lange überlegt, ob ich der Optik halber lieber die weiß lackierten nehmen sollte. Die hätten sicher auch sehr gut zum Rahmen gepasst. Zweifel an der Haltbarkeit des Lackes haben mich dann doch zu den roten greifen lassen.


----------



## CJee83 (13. Juni 2011)

Andreas Hecht schrieb:


> Heute in Jenbach (Achensee)
> schön war es bestes Wetter und eine KlasseTour
> Gruß Andreas




War gestern in Stans. Rauf aufs Stanser Joch. Den Hausmeistatrail gefahren + die 600hm Trail darüber.


----------



## chrisle (13. Juni 2011)

Strampelaffe schrieb:


> @Chrisle: Danke! Ich hatte lange überlegt, ob ich der Optik halber lieber die weiß lackierten nehmen sollte. Die hätten sicher auch sehr gut zum Rahmen gepasst. Zweifel an der Haltbarkeit des Lackes haben mich dann doch zu den roten greifen lassen.



Rot war eine gute Entscheidung. Der vorbau ist allerdings ganz schön lang, das stört nicht nur die Optik, sondern ist bergab unvorteilhaft.


----------



## kubitix (13. Juni 2011)

Moinsen,

gestern waren wir auf dem Bike Marathon in Urschel (Oberursel), einer kleinen Gemeinde zwischen Frankfurt und dem Feldberg. Tina und Jörg haben wir auch getroffen, und noch einige andere Cubetreiber und MTB-Fahrer.




Der modische in moderner Architektur gestaltete Fernmeldeturm auf dem Feldberg, Spätbarock der 60er.





oben auf dem Feldberg Blick nach Norden




das Stereo war selbstverständlich auch dabei, ingesamt war ich am Wochende 6x auf dem Gipfel.





Stefan


----------



## blutbuche (13. Juni 2011)

6 mal .... !!!!!


----------



## Strampelaffe (13. Juni 2011)

> Der vorbau ist allerdings ganz schön lang, das stört nicht nur die Optik, sondern ist bergab unvorteilhaft.


Echt? Ist aber der originale und laut Cube-Angaben der gleiche wie bei deinem (Syntace F149 Oversized). Hast du einen kürzeren drauf gemacht? Oder wirkt meiner auf dem Foto nur so lang?
Habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, wie sich kürzere oder längere Vorbauten bemerkbar machen. Bin selber mit 1,85m nicht zu klein geraten und komme damit auch sehr gut zurecht. Kann natürlich nicht ausschließen, dass andere besser sind, solange ich es nicht ausprobiere.


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. Juni 2011)

Wir hatten ja schon mal das "kleine Cubetreffen". @Andi: Extra für dich hat der Guido auch in Idstein sein Blümsche-Shirt angezogen.




Nach der ausführlichen Stadtbesichtigung von Idstein mussten wir uns erstmal Stärken.








Irgendwie hatte ich nur das Gefühl Guido hatte dem Salat und Gurken noch nicht ganz getraut .





Am nächsten Tag ging es dann los mit dem Oberurseler Marathon ... und wen trifft man da so ?? Na, den kennt ihr ja alle.




Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (13. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> 6 mal .... !!!!!



kati nich was du denkst,

der 2. von links auf dem ersten Bild, dass bin auch ich. Übrigens ich bin nicht so klein, Jan ist so groß!

Ich gehöre zur Motorradstaffel des Bikemarathon, wir machen die Ausschilderung der Strecken und führen am Sonntag morgen vor dem Marathon noch eine Kontrollfahrt durch. Da >90% auf nicht staubfreien Oberflächen gefahren wird, ist eine Enduro da die richtige Wahl. Auf den Trail´s sind die 260 Kilogramm der "dicken" aber schon zu spüren.

Um dich also zu beruhigen, mein Stereo war nur einmal oben, auf der 43er Runde.

Stefan


----------



## BIKESTARR (13. Juni 2011)

@Andi: Vielleicht 180 (ist aber nicht dringend). Warte auf die Gelegenheit eine Fox 36 180
Talas/Van zu bekommen. Hinten vielleicht Vanilla rc.


----------



## Vincy (13. Juni 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> @Andi: Vielleicht 180 (ist aber nicht dringend). Warte auf die Gelegenheit eine Fox 36 180
> Talas/Van zu bekommen. Hinten vielleicht Vanilla rc.


 

Du hast ein Stereo und nicht ein Fritzz!   
Nur weil es dem ähnlich sieht, ist es noch lange nicht das Gleiche! 
Manchmal fragt man sich echt, was einige Leute da in der Birne haben! Wohl nur noch


----------



## kubitix (13. Juni 2011)

[


----------



## Cortina (13. Juni 2011)

*Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich hoffe ihr habt den Oberurseler Marathon gut überstanden, wir sind eben gut gelandet.
Nur des Blümmelsche vom Andi hats nit überlebt 

War super schön mit Euch, vor allem der Freitag Abend und wir freuen uns schon ganz doll aufs Cube Treffen in Füssen 

Erste Anzeichen von EHEC sind trotz des deutschen Salates noch nicht zu erkennen 


@chrisle, schau mal was wir in Wiesbaden gefunden haben, Flatpedalschuhe mit 1A Gripp passend zu unseren Stereos 





Grüße
Guido
*


----------



## kubitix (13. Juni 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crocs? Schreiten die Planungen voran???????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juni 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> @Andi: Vielleicht 180 (ist aber nicht dringend). Warte auf die Gelegenheit eine Fox 36 180
> Talas/Van zu bekommen. Hinten vielleicht Vanilla rc.



180 ist grenzwertig. mit 160 bist ganz gut bedient..

@ihr vortreffentreffer:
ich hab erst das bild gesehn und hab danach den text gelesen. ich find das ja ganz  dass ihr so an mich denkt


----------



## Goka2012 (13. Juni 2011)

hier nochmal ein bild vom start gestern




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BIKESTARR (13. Juni 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Du hast ein Stereo und nicht ein Fritzz!
> Nur weil es dem ähnlich sieht, ist es noch lange nicht das Gleiche!
> Manchmal fragt man sich echt, was einige Leute da in der Birne haben! Wohl nur noch



Bitte nicht zu persönlich werden.


----------



## blutbuche (13. Juni 2011)

[email protected] : hihi - die gleichen crocks hab´ich auch ..(wer hätte das gedacht ...  )


----------



## fatz (14. Juni 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Bitte nicht zu persönlich werden.


na, persoenlich oder ned. ich bin ja durchaus ein freund erweiterter federwege, 
aber eine 180er gabel in einem stereo ist einfach komplett sinnfrei.....


----------



## kubitix (14. Juni 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> na, persoenlich oder ned. ich bin ja durchaus ein freund erweiterter federwege,
> aber eine 180er gabel in einem stereo ist einfach komplett sinnfrei.....




moin fatz,

so wie du es ausdrückst ist ja auch völlig in Ordnung.

Stefan


----------



## barbarissima (14. Juni 2011)

*@Oberurseler Marathonteilnehmer*
Meinen Glückwunsch zum Marathon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Da habt Ihr es Euch ja richtig gegeben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welche Strecke seid Ihr denn gefahren und wer war denn alles dabei? Susanne und Stefan, Tina und Jörg, Ago und Guido, oder nur die Männer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Muss noch ein paar Bilder vom Wochenende nachreichen. *
*Ich war im Nassachtal 

 Eine Bombentour mit hohem Trailanteil 

*





*Aber es gab auch einige Kuriositäten zu bewundern. Riesige Pilze zum Beispiel 

*





*...und tiefe Schluchten, über die nur wackelige Brückchen führten*






*Oder gefährliche Drachen, die den Wald durchstreiften 

*





*Mit anderen Worten: Es war richtig geil 

*

Ich bin übrigens zur Zeit zu blöd gescheite Fotos zu machen 

 Mal werden sie groß und gut und mal klein und schlecht 

 Werde mich heute Abend mal mit den Einstellungen von der Digicam auseiandersetzen in der hoffnung, dass ich nächstes WE nur noch groß und gut produziere


----------



## Dämon__ (14. Juni 2011)

@Bärbel, die Gegend sieht sehr interessant aus, das mit der Cam bekommst du hin.
Hier noch ein von meinem letzten Marathon...


----------



## barbarissima (14. Juni 2011)

Das Bild wurde doch bestimmt auf den ersten Kilometern gemacht  Ihr seht alle noch so frisch und sauber aus


----------



## Dämon__ (14. Juni 2011)

ja war ziemlich am Anfang, es waren aber auch Top Bodenverhältnisse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (14. Juni 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Oberurseler Marathonteilnehmer*
> Meinen Glückwunsch zum Marathon
> 
> 
> ...



hi Bärbel,

wie ich sehe hattest du auch deinen Spaß, wenn du das Pilzragout zubereitest sach mal Bescheid, da bleibt doch sicher was für uns über. Was hast du den für eine Digicam? Vielleicht kann ich dir bei den Einstellungen ein bizzl helfen? Ansonsten machst du halt nur noch große Bilder.

Tina und Jörg sind die 43 Kilometer gefahren. Guido und Ago durften nicht mitfahren, die  mußten feiern, ich glaube Konfirmation.

Susanne hat mir mein Rad antransportiert und ihres vergessen.

Ich bin morgens um 7.00 die 26KM Runde, um 9.15 die 43KM Runde, und ab 14.30 die 68KM Runde gefahren.

Spaß beiseite, wir haben am Samstag mit den Motorrädern die Strecke ausgeschildert 100KM, am Sonntag morgen hab ich dann mit zwei Bekannten die 26KM kontrolliert. Hängen alle Schilder noch?, auch richtig rum? Dann auf´s Stereo 43KM 1000HM 2.26h, und anschließend alleine die 68 Kilometer abgefahren, Schilder eingesammelt, kontrolliert das keiner mehr auf der Strecke war und um 18.00 alles beim Veranstalter abgegegben. Mit noch ein paar Fahrten zwischendurch so alles in allem 240KM auf nicht staubfreien Wegen Spaß gehabt.


----------



## barbarissima (14. Juni 2011)

Pilzragout liegt immer so schwer im Magen  Damit hättest du für die 43km und 6 Stunden gebraucht, wenn du nicht schon vorab vom Rad gekippt wärst


----------



## barbarissima (14. Juni 2011)

> Was hast du den für eine Digicam? Vielleicht kann ich dir bei den Einstellungen ein bizzl helfen? Ansonsten machst du halt nur noch große Bilder.


 
Das ist eine Lumix. Ich habe jetzt mal die Werkseinstellungen wieder eingestellt. Jetzt klappt`s wieder


----------



## Landus (14. Juni 2011)

> na, persoenlich oder ned. ich bin ja durchaus ein freund erweiterter federwege,
> aber eine 180er gabel in einem stereo ist einfach komplett sinnfrei.....



Ja, aber Federweg ist nur durch mehr federweg zu ersetzen 
Glaub mir, ich hätte auch schon längst ne 180er an mein Fritzz gespaxt, weil der unterschied von 160 zu 180 noch mal ganz gewaltig ist, aber was bringt es, wenn der Hinterbau trotzdem nur 160 hat, mal abgesehn vom schlechten Ansprechverhalten.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (14. Juni 2011)

Impressionen nach dem letzten Trail vom Sonntag.......


----------



## Tigerlyli (14. Juni 2011)

Coole Bilder Cube_Airmatic 

Grüße
Michele


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (14. Juni 2011)

Dankeeee schöööööön!!!


----------



## OIRAM (14. Juni 2011)

*@ Bärbel

Deine Flucht vor dem Drachen, vorbei an riesigen Pilzen, über wackelige Brücken, ist Dir Gott sei Dank gelungen.
Dann können wir ja auf weitere Bilder von Dir gespannt sein... 

@ Cube_Airmatic

sehr schön gewählte Perspektive vom Fritzz, auf Bild 1 ... 

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## blutbuche (14. Juni 2011)

..aber warum 3 x fast dasselbe ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## David91 (14. Juni 2011)

Servus Cube-Gemeinde, ich möchte euch mal meine neueste Errungenschaft präsentieren. Hab letzten Freitag mein AMS 110 abgeholt und am Wochenende gleich mal in Willingen die kleine Runde in Angriff genommen. Läuft super 

Hier mal ein Bild


----------



## LittleBoomer (14. Juni 2011)

Sehr schniecke, um nicht wieder 'very sexy' zu wiederholen.

Hast Du den Vorbau nach unten (nennt man das negativ ?) ?

Grüße und viel Spaß mit dem neuen...

LittleBoomer


----------



## Themeankitty (14. Juni 2011)

@ David91 Sieht sehr geil aus


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Juni 2011)

Landus schrieb:


> Ja, aber Federweg ist nur durch mehr federweg zu ersetzen
> Glaub mir, ich hätte auch schon längst ne 180er an mein Fritzz gespaxt, weil der unterschied von 160 zu 180 noch mal ganz gewaltig ist, aber was bringt es, wenn der Hinterbau trotzdem nur 160 hat, mal abgesehn vom schlechten Ansprechverhalten.



also ich mags so. vorne viel, hinten wenig. gibt mir pers. einfach mehr feedback..mags nicht so schwammig!


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute hat es mal wieder für ne kleine Feierabendrunde gereicht. Nicht viel, aber es soll ja Spaß machen (23km - 450 hm)

Auf zur Platte und bei dem Licht einen schönen Blick auf Wiesbaden erhaschen.




Mein AMS muss sich auch erstmal ausruhen.




Und präsentiert so nebenbei seine neue KeFü 




Von der Platte ging es dann zur Hohen Kanzel. Da schau ich schon leicht angekämpft aus.




DIe Trails rufen auf der Hohen Kanzel 




Da lässt es sich doch gerne drüberrollen 




Im Frühjahr sah das noch so aus, als wenn man hier das Jahr über nicht mehr biken könnte. Das sah echt aus wie ein Schlachtfeld ... aber der Forst (auch wenn sonst alle über den schimpfen) hat die umgekippten Bäume aus den Stürmen sauber weggeräumt und den Trail wiederhergestellt. Der Ist entlang der Hohen Wurzel wieder richtig geil zu fahren. Ein Dankeschön aus Eschenhahn .

@Stefan (Kubitix): Hier Dein Taunus-Lieblingsberg - Der Feldberg aus der Sicht von Engenhahn.




So, auch die schönste Feierabendrunde geht leider auch mal zu Ende ...




... zumindest bis zur nächsten Feierabendrunde .

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## blutbuche (15. Juni 2011)

@sirrah : kommt mir das nur so vor , oder ist dein sattel sehr weit nach hinten geschoben ????(und der vorbau sehr lang ???)das  is ´ja - im zusammenspiel iwie kontraproduktiv , oder ???
und : lass`dir doch ma ne schöne ganz schwarze oder rote oder rot-schwarze flasche schenken  das orange stört die optik !!  greez , k.   p.s. nettes gebiet um die hohe kanzel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Airmatic (15. Juni 2011)

Ahhhh, der Sirrah hat auch ne KeFü von Bionicon dran , die hab ich auch seit ca. 3 Wochen und muß sagen, seit dem ist Ruhe mit Kettenabspringen aufm Trail....
Aber ein bisschen ein Gebastel ist es ja schon, weil wir da unten ja keinen Zug haben, aber ich hab mir vom Konstrukteur der Kefü sagen lassen, daß da bald auch eine für nicht Bionicons kommt, die halt dann überall passt.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (15. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..aber warum 3 x fast dasselbe ?????



aber auch nur fast....


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @sirrah : kommt mir das nur so vor , oder ist  dein sattel sehr weit nach hinten geschoben ????(und der vorbau sehr  lang ???)das  is ´ja - im zusammenspiel iwie kontraproduktiv , oder ???
> [...]greez , k.   p.s. nettes gebiet um die hohe kanzel



Das ist aber immer schon so  ... da hab ich groß nix geändert. Vlt. wegen Blickwinkel Kamera. 



blutbuche schrieb:


> und : lass`dir doch ma ne schöne ganz schwarze oder rote oder rot-schwarze flasche schenken
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kommt auf die Weihnachtsgeschenkeliste 



Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Ahhhh, der Sirrah hat auch ne KeFü von Bionicon dran , die hab ich auch seit ca. 3 Wochen und muß sagen, seit dem ist Ruhe mit Kettenabspringen aufm Trail....
> Aber ein bisschen ein Gebastel ist es ja schon, weil wir da unten ja keinen Zug haben, aber ich hab mir vom Konstrukteur der Kefü sagen lassen, daß da bald auch eine für nicht Bionicons kommt, die halt dann überall passt.



Ja, Gebastel ist das in der Tat , aber hält hoffentlich . Naja, aber die Kette springt wenigstens nicht mehr, zumindest den 2 Ausfahrten folgend.


----------



## fatz (15. Juni 2011)

sagt blos ihr loehnt alle 40oecken fuer das bionicon dingens?? 

und joerg: probier mal einen kuerzeren vorbau. so 60 oder 70mm. da kriegst ein 
ganz anderes rad. ich fahr jetzt einen 45er auf dem lv und es ist nur noch gut.


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Juni 2011)

das probllem der mangelnden aussenhülle is doch nicht tragisch? ihr nehmts ein stück aussenhülle, links und rechts endkappen rauf, zwei kabelbinder an den rahmen und fertig is eure "aufnahme"..?!


----------



## cytrax (15. Juni 2011)

sorry, nix verstehn


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Juni 2011)

vom inhalt oder vom text. letzteren hab ich überarbeitet


----------



## cytrax (15. Juni 2011)

Jetzt hab ichs verstanden  jo so hab ichs auch gemacht...hab mir eine aus ner CFK platte gedremelt^^ fehlt nur noch ein führungsrohr...mal guggen obs hält


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> das probllem der mangelnden aussenhülle is doch nicht tragisch? ihr nehmts ein stück aussenhülle, links und rechts endkappen rauf, zwei kabelbinder an den rahmen und fertig is eure "aufnahme"..?!



Ja, so hab ich das auch gemacht. Hab nen altes passendes Kabel genommen und mit 3 Kabelbinder fixiert. Der Strebenschutz beult ein wenig aus, aber was solls.


----------



## Gummischwain (15. Juni 2011)

Sieht dann so aus:

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/8/8/2/2/_/large/IMGP2714.JPG

Allerdings wer dafür soviel Kohle ausgibt... das kannste dir ja nun wirklich mehr als einfach selber schnitzen! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landus (15. Juni 2011)

> Allerdings wer dafür soviel Kohle ausgibt... das kannste dir ja nun wirklich mehr als einfach selber schnitzen! ;-)



Stimmt, nur ist es nicht so einfach, ein passendes röhrchen zu finden, das sich net so schnell abnutzt...


----------



## fatz (15. Juni 2011)

Landus schrieb:


> Stimmt, nur ist es nicht so einfach, ein passendes röhrchen zu finden, das sich net so schnell abnutzt...


???
also an meinem 20mm pe-wasserrohr seh ich noch nix und das faehrt jetzt schon eine
weile mit. und wenn's alle paar monate runter muss isses auch kein beinbruch.
5min um ein neues zu bauen, 2min um's zu tauschen, kosten 0.2oere


----------



## dusi__ (15. Juni 2011)

hab letztens auch ne lösung mit nem stück gartenschlauch gesehen


----------



## Gummischwain (15. Juni 2011)

Landus schrieb:


> Stimmt, nur ist es nicht so einfach, ein passendes röhrchen zu finden, das sich net so schnell abnutzt...



Ähm.... ja.... fatz sagte ja bereits alles...


----------



## Tigerlyli (15. Juni 2011)

Tausende von uronen fürs Bikele ausgeben und dann an sowas sparen *duck und wech* 

Ne, aber mal im ernst. Ich bin ja noch Anfängerin und Technik ist eh nicht so mein Ding (geht bei mir immer kaputt, IMMER BEI MIR!! Da is ne Verschwörung am laufen.. ), was bringt denn diese Kettenführung? Sieht irgendwie komisch aus..

Grüße
Tigerlyli


----------



## fatz (15. Juni 2011)

Tigerlyli schrieb:


> Tausende von â¬uronen fÃ¼rs Bikele ausgeben und dann an sowas sparen *duck und wech*


das hat mit sparen nix zu tun. die 40oecken fuer das ding sind imho einfach wucher. ausserdem bastel ich gern



> Ne, aber mal im ernst. Ich bin ja noch AnfÃ¤ngerin und Technik ist eh nicht so mein Ding (geht bei mir immer kaputt, IMMER BEI MIR!! Da is ne VerschwÃ¶rung am laufen.. ),


schau mal in deine sig. vielleicht hilft das ja 



> was bringt denn diese KettenfÃ¼hrung? Sieht irgendwie komisch aus..


wenn's etwas ruppiger wird schlenzt die kette gern mal nach unten und dann
durch den federzug des schaltwerks nach oben gegen die kettenstrebe. 
wenn's richtig rappelt huepft die kette auch mal gern auf ein anderes ritzel.
die fuehrung verhindert das schwungholen und damit auch den rest. soweit
die vorteile. nachteile: eigentlich keine. bei 3-fach hast evtl ein leises kettengeraeusch
auf dem grossen ritzel.


----------



## Dämon__ (15. Juni 2011)

.wurde beantwortet


----------



## js75 (15. Juni 2011)

David91 schrieb:


> Servus Cube-Gemeinde, ich möchte euch mal meine neueste Errungenschaft präsentieren. Hab letzten Freitag mein AMS 110 abgeholt und am Wochenende gleich mal in Willingen die kleine Runde in Angriff genommen. Läuft super
> 
> Hier mal ein Bild



Schickes Bike 
Was hast Du denn für einen LRS drauf? Das ist doch nicht der originale (EASTON EA50XC wheelset 9mm/X12)?


----------



## wiesi991 (15. Juni 2011)

So nachdem ich schon nicht dazu komme mal ein Foto von meinem Cube in Aktion zu zeigen (die paar mal wo ich noch zum fahren komme - danke Studium - hab ich dann keine Lust zu fotografieren, man mÃ¶ge Nachsicht mit mir walten lassen  ) gibts zumindest mal die aktuelle Ausbaustufe:







Mit dem hÃ¼bschen hab ich mich am Montag auch mal am GeiÃkopf versucht - was erstaunlich gut geklappt hat!
Hier noch ein Fremdvideo der Strecke (ziemlich schnell der Mann):

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOtCGIIAPoI"]YouTube        - âªFreeride zur FLow countryâ¬â[/nomedia]


Apropos:

*Aktuell haben wir vor den GeiÃkopf kommenden Dienstag nochmal zu entern, hÃ¤tte irgendjemand von euch Lust auf ein Treffen dort?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LAforce (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal zwei Pics vom MTB Marathon in Willingen am Sonntag:











Mal wieder ein super Event.

Ride on!


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. Juni 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> die fuehrung verhindert das schwungholen und damit auch den rest. soweit
> die vorteile. nachteile: eigentlich keine. bei 3-fach hast evtl ein leises kettengeraeusch
> auf dem grossen ritzel.



Ja, und scheint auch zu funktionieren. Ich hatte des öfteren das Problem, dass die Kette sogar abgesprungen war. Das ist blöd, weil man am Ende des Trails oder schlimmer im Trail ins "leere" tritt.

Auf dem großen Blatt hört man nur ein ganz leises Surren von der KeFü. Das hört man aber im Gelände nicht und nervt auch sonst nicht.


----------



## Tigerlyli (15. Juni 2011)

Danke euch für die Erklärungen. Jetzt hab ichs verstanden  Ist also nix, was ich bei meiner Mädchenfahrweise gebrauchen könnte 

Grüße
Tigerlyli


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Juni 2011)

@laforce: von wem is dein trikot?


----------



## LAforce (15. Juni 2011)

Hey Andi,

das Trikot ist von Maloja aus der 2010er Kollektion.
Trägt sich super ... und man wird gesehen auf dem Trail ;-)


----------



## fatz (15. Juni 2011)

Tigerlyli schrieb:


> Danke euch für die Erklärungen. Jetzt hab ichs verstanden  Ist also nix, was ich bei meiner Mädchenfahrweise gebrauchen könnte


ja. solang deine flasche im halter bleibt wird das nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tigerlyli (15. Juni 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> ja. solang deine flasche im halter bleibt wird das nix.


Oh ich bessere mich  Ich war schon Rucksäcke angucken und habe aktuell den von meiner Mama zur Probe zu Hause


----------



## dusi__ (15. Juni 2011)

4u?


----------



## Tigerlyli (15. Juni 2011)

4me ja, aber nicht 4u, wahrscheinlich deuter


----------



## BIKESTARR (15. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> also ich mags so. vorne viel, hinten wenig. gibt mir pers. einfach mehr feedback..mags nicht so schwammig!



Ich bin ein echter Federwegsfreund. Ich springe relativ viel. Wenn ich
auf Pumptracks ect. fahre, senke ich die Gabel meistens auf 120mm ab.
Beim Dh volle 150. Mein Problem: Der Hinterbau schlägt bei dicken drops 
einfach durch (trotz relativ viel Luft). Wenn ich jedoch noch mehr reinpumpe
habe ich das Problem mit dem Ansprechverhalten=0.


----------



## David91 (15. Juni 2011)

js75 schrieb:


> Schickes Bike
> Was hast Du denn für einen LRS drauf? Das ist doch nicht der originale (EASTON EA50XC wheelset 9mm/X12)?



Danke 
Hab den EASTON-LRS runternehmen lassen und mir dafür die ZTR Olympic Laufräder mit American Classic Naben draufmachen lassen. Fahre jetzt auch tubeless und bin bislang begeistert


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Juni 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Ich bin ein echter Federwegsfreund. Ich springe relativ viel. Wenn ich
> auf Pumptracks ect. fahre, senke ich die Gabel meistens auf 120mm ab.
> Beim Dh volle 150. Mein Problem: Der Hinterbau schlägt bei dicken drops
> einfach durch (trotz relativ viel Luft). Wenn ich jedoch noch mehr reinpumpe
> habe ich das Problem mit dem Ansprechverhalten=0.



definiere dicke drops...

@david91: fahr ich genauso... hast nix falsch gemacht


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (15. Juni 2011)

@LAforce: Coole Pics


----------



## jan84 (15. Juni 2011)

Andi, beantworte mal deine PNs


----------



## buschhase (15. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> definiere dicke drops...



Wenn er die drops auf seinen Bildern meint, dürften es wohl so 2-3m sein.

Aber mal eine andere Frage an dich bikerstar:
Wieso verkaufst du dein Stereo nicht einfach und tauschst es gegen ein Rad ein, was eher deinen Anforderungen entspricht? Auch vom Rahmen her. Kenn mich beim Stereo nicht so aus, aber macht der regelmäßiges droppen aus 2-3m Höhe mit? Dürfte er als AM-Rahmen wohl eher nicht drauf ausgelegt sein, oder irre ich mich da? Irgendwas Enduro bzw. Super-Enduro-mäßiges?

Gruß, Nico


----------



## Themeankitty (15. Juni 2011)

So, war heute mit Landus auf Kösseine und Katherinenberg

Am Katherinenberg erst mal austoben






Das opfer des heutigen Tages war ein Pilz,da Landus ihn umgedriftet hatte





Danach schoben wir unsere Bikes einen Trail rauf,





und anschließend rockten wir den Trail herunter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (15. Juni 2011)

o0, 2 finger bremser


----------



## Themeankitty (15. Juni 2011)

Und?


----------



## dusi__ (15. Juni 2011)

nicht so verkrampft aufm bike stehen, die beine bilden ja schon ein X  ansonsten


----------



## Themeankitty (15. Juni 2011)

Srry für die blöde Position aber Landus meinte es wäre steil !


----------



## Landus (15. Juni 2011)

ES WAR STEIL!

Hm,  die komische haltung und das 2-Finger-Bremsen fällt mir erst so im Nachhinein auf. Man kann daran arbeiten


----------



## Themeankitty (15. Juni 2011)

Landus schrieb:


> ES WAR STEIL!
> 
> Hm,  die komische haltung und das 2-Finger-Bremsen fällt mir erst so im Nachhinein auf. Man kann daran arbeiten



Mir fiel die etwas komische Haltung erst auf,also  dusi es erwähnte...
ach is doch egal


----------



## Strampelaffe (15. Juni 2011)

Äähm.... was issen an 2-Finger-Bremsen so verwerflich ?


----------



## OIRAM (15. Juni 2011)

*Also ich find nicht nur die Bilder von Themeankitty und Landus gut, sondern auch die Tatsache, dass die jungen Leute sich einem wirklich coolen Hobby hingeben, wie allen anderen hier auch und nicht irgend welche sch... machen. 

Im übrigen, mit meiner alten RX Bremse hing ich auch mit 2 Fingern am Hebel und hab dabei Unterarme wie Popeye bekommen...

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Landus (15. Juni 2011)

> *Im übrigen, mit meiner alten RX Bremse hing ich auch mit 2 Fingern am Hebel und hab dabei Unterarme wie Popeye bekommen...*



Jap, ich schieb die Schuld einfach auf die Bremsen

Ich versteh es auch net, was an 2-Finger-Bremsen falsch sein soll, solange es bei den 2 Fingern bleibt. Erst ab 4 Fingern wird es kritisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (15. Juni 2011)

*@Themankitty*
Schöne Bilder und schöne Trails  

Sabine Spitz bremst übrigens auch mit zwei Fingern, da seid ihr in bester Gesellschaft 



*@LAforce*
Hast dich ja ordentlich ausgetobt in Willingen  
Vor allem das erste Bild gefällt mir


----------



## chrisle (15. Juni 2011)

Hier geht irgendwie alles zu schnell 
@Guido: Die grünen Schuhe sind ja ein Traum. Da kann sich 510 warm anziehen!

@Strampelaffe: Ich hatte einen 100mm Vorbau. Gegen den Syntace 149 ist ja auch nichts einzuwenden, aber 100mm sind schon sehr lang. Kannst ja mal schauen ob du irgendwo einen kürzeren Vorbau (ich fahre 80mm) leihen kannst. Bergab wirst du deutlich mehr Sicherheit haben. Ggf. kannst du ja den Sattel etwas nach hinten schieben, wenn dir die Länge bergauf fehlt.


Ich hab noch ein kleines Urlaubsmitbringsel 
Aber ich werde Guido's Tip befolgen und das Ganze mit Lack-Edding abpinseln und mit Folie abkleben. Die andere Seite sieht schlimmer aus. Schlamm ist einfach Murks. 







Zum Trost gabs einen neuen LRS. Bilder vom fertig montierten Zustand gibt es noch keine, weil ich die falschen Adapter fürs HR bestellt habe (12mm Steckachse statt X-12). Verdammt ärgerlich! Wenn DPD mein Freund werden möchte, kommen die richtigen Adapter morgen an.


----------



## NaitsirhC (15. Juni 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Im übrigen, mit meiner alten RX Bremse hing ich auch mit 2 Fingern am Hebel und hab dabei Unterarme wie Popeye bekommen...



Hast du die alte RX noch? Meine Unterarme würden sich freuen 


Nach fast 3 Monaten war ich heut mal wieder mit dem Bike unterwegs => ich fühl jeden Muskel...










 NaitsirhC


----------



## OIRAM (15. Juni 2011)

*@ NaitsirhC

jup, hab ich noch, steht aber nicht zum Verkauf, da ich jedes bisher ausgetauschte Teil, in ein neues Projekt einbinden möchte.

im übrigen find ich das blau an Deinem Stereo ...

@ chrisle

die neuen ZTR sehen  aus. 

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Juni 2011)

Landus schrieb:


> ES WAR STEIL!
> 
> Hm,  die komische haltung und das 2-Finger-Bremsen fällt mir erst so im Nachhinein auf. Man kann daran arbeiten



wenns steil war, dann arsch weiter nach hinten, arme breit,beine breit, einen finger mehr an den lenker, und dann passts doch


----------



## Cortina (16. Juni 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> o0, 2 finger bremser



Bekenne mich auch zum 2 Finger Bremser, außerdem wohne ich in Italien, da muß der Mittelfinger gut trainiert sein 

@NaitsirhC kommt gut mit dem blau 

@chrisle LRS  pass blos auf, dass der Dir nach Füssen nicht fehlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (16. Juni 2011)

Hab mich gleich von anfang an darauf umgestellt mit einem finger zu bremsen. Manchmal brems ich auch mit 2 aber liegt wohl an der RX
hab gestern neue beläge bestellt (swiss stop), mal schauen ob sich das singen vom kirchenchor auf ein duett reduziert 


Hehe ja in italien braucht man den mittelfinger öfters


----------



## fabfive (16. Juni 2011)

irgendwie beschäftigt mich in den letzten tagen, ob ich für mich das richtige bike ausgewählt habe. beim händler ist ein stereo, glücklicherweise lieferbar, reserviert. mir war es wichtig ein vielseitiges bike zu haben. ich möchte kein dh fahren, aber tendenzen zum freeride gibt es schon, eben ein paar schöne drops und so, aber es muss auch trailtauglich sein oder um einfach mal nur so eine runde durch den wald zu fetzen auf relativ ebener fläche, halt wenn man nicht direkt in den großen bergen wohnt. vor steigungen sollte es auch nicht halt machen, also keine schiebefahrrad sein. ich hatte erst noch das hanzz pro bzw. das fritzz pro im auge gehabt. eventuell lieber eine andere marke? ich hörte und lass, dass der hinterbau beim stereo nicht so toll sein soll und das gerade bei langsamen stößen. bei wurzelfahrten soll es quasi dazu kommen, dass das hr kaum am boden haftet und die federung hinten so  gut wie nichts mehr schluckt. beim händler bin ich mal das stereo test gefahren. im gegensatz zum remedy und fuel von trek ein komplett anderes gefühl. das remedy und das stereo sollen wohl in der gleichen kategorie spielen, wobei man dem remedy den freeridecharakter ansieht. unterschiede gibts natürlich in der qualitativen ausstattung.


----------



## fatz (16. Juni 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Hehe ja in italien braucht man den mittelfinger öfters


ich wuerd ihn trotzdem lieber zum festhalten verwenden


----------



## cytrax (16. Juni 2011)

mein ich doch


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Juni 2011)

fabfive schrieb:


> irgendwie beschäftigt mich in den letzten tagen, ob ich für mich das richtige bike ausgewählt habe. beim händler ist ein stereo, glücklicherweise lieferbar, reserviert. mir war es wichtig ein vielseitiges bike zu haben. ich möchte kein dh fahren, aber tendenzen zum freeride gibt es schon, eben ein paar schöne drops und so, aber es muss auch trailtauglich sein oder um einfach mal nur so eine runde durch den wald zu fetzen auf relativ ebener fläche, halt wenn man nicht direkt in den großen bergen wohnt. vor steigungen sollte es auch nicht halt machen, also keine schiebefahrrad sein. ich hatte erst noch das hanzz pro bzw. das fritzz pro im auge gehabt. eventuell lieber eine andere marke? ich hörte und lass, dass der hinterbau beim stereo nicht so toll sein soll und das gerade bei langsamen stößen. bei wurzelfahrten soll es quasi dazu kommen, dass das hr kaum am boden haftet und die federung hinten so  gut wie nichts mehr schluckt. beim händler bin ich mal das stereo test gefahren. im gegensatz zum remedy und fuel von trek ein komplett anderes gefühl. das remedy und das stereo sollen wohl in der gleichen kategorie spielen, wobei man dem remedy den freeridecharakter ansieht. unterschiede gibts natürlich in der qualitativen ausstattung.



äh was willst du jetzt hören? hast du allles hier aufgeschnappt und prinzipiell is da auch viel richtig. wobei ich sage, dass alles gewöhnungssache ist und wenn du dich "Gewöhntg" hast funktioniert dein geplantes einsatzgebiet ganz gut...


----------



## barbarissima (16. Juni 2011)

*BILDER!!! 

*


----------



## barbarissima (16. Juni 2011)

Hier noch mal eins OT


----------



## Themeankitty (16. Juni 2011)

@ barbarissima 
Das zweite Bild is ja lustig


----------



## barbarissima (16. Juni 2011)

Ich habe mich auch schlapp gelacht  

Der Ryo müsste sogar wissen, wo das ist  Sofern er hier mal wieder rein schaut


----------



## fabfive (16. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> äh was willst du jetzt hören? hast du allles hier aufgeschnappt und prinzipiell is da auch viel richtig. wobei ich sage, dass alles gewöhnungssache ist und wenn du dich "Gewöhntg" hast funktioniert dein geplantes einsatzgebiet ganz gut...



genau das wollt ich als bestätigung lesen, weil ich im prinzip die selbe meinung habe, wie du in deinem letzten teil... war halt unsicher und hab mir ein paar gedanken gemacht, verständlich bei so einer investition, denk ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schland (16. Juni 2011)

@barbarissima: Ich tippe auf Hornberg/Kaltes Feld? Hast du die Nassachtaltour zufällig aufgezeichnet? Bin da auch öfters unterwegs, aber irgendwie kommen mir die Bilder nicht bekannt vor...


----------



## barbarissima (16. Juni 2011)

schland schrieb:


> @barbarissima: Ich tippe auf Hornberg/Kaltes Feld?


Bingo 





schland schrieb:


> Hast du die Nassachtaltour zufällig aufgezeichnet? Bin da auch öfters unterwegs, aber irgendwie kommen mir die Bilder nicht bekannt vor...


 
Hier ist die Nassachtaltour. Ich würde aber warten, bis es ein paar Tage trocken war. Es war streckenweise etwas sumpfig.


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Juni 2011)

fabfive schrieb:


> genau das wollt ich als bestätigung lesen, weil ich im prinzip die selbe meinung habe, wie du in deinem letzten teil... war halt unsicher und hab mir ein paar gedanken gemacht, verständlich bei so einer investition, denk ich...



klaar ich hab zumindest (gut mittlerweile aufm zweiten stereo rahmen - was aber auch stressfrei war-sollte dich nicht abschrecken) seit 3 jahren meinen mehr oder wneiger  spaß in allen einsätzen,die bisher vom 80km/2000hm marathon (aua, niewieder mit dem16 kg aufbau!)bis zur downhillstrecke gereicht haben - meine signatur hat schließlich ihre berechtigung


----------



## BIKESTARR (16. Juni 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Wenn er die drops auf seinen Bildern meint, dürften es wohl so 2-3m sein.
> 
> Aber mal eine andere Frage an dich bikerstar:
> Wieso verkaufst du dein Stereo nicht einfach und tauschst es gegen ein Rad ein, was eher deinen Anforderungen entspricht? Auch vom Rahmen her. Kenn mich beim Stereo nicht so aus, aber macht der regelmäßiges droppen aus 2-3m Höhe mit? Dürfte er als AM-Rahmen wohl eher nicht drauf ausgelegt sein, oder irre ich mich da? Irgendwas Enduro bzw. Super-Enduro-mäßiges?
> ...



Für die "dicken drops" seht einfach auf meine Bilder. Aber der Rahmen hält das perfekt aus. Solang es nicht aus 5m ins Flat geht.
Für mich ist das Stereo eher ein Freeride Bike mit verkürzten Federewegen.
Slopestyle ect. kann ich damit ohne probl fahren.
Allerdings spinnt jetzt mein lockout. Was kann ich da machen?


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Juni 2011)

also auf deinen fotos lässt sich für mich nix erkennen! da is kein sprung komplett, inkl.ölandung- und somit nicht bewertbar! sieht aber nich so wild aus, von dem wasman erkennen kann. und sorry, ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen: du bist noch nie im leben nen freeride/slopestyler gscheid gefahren, sonst wüsstest du, dass ein stereo alles ist, aber kein freerider mit verkürztem federweg! und die slopestyle action aufm stereo würd ich zu gern sehen  ich bekomms hin, den lenker bissl zu drehen und ab und zu gelingt mir auch mal n kleiner whip. aber dann hörts auf  und von der geo kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es schwer sein muss mal gscheite moves zu bringen.


----------



## dusi__ (16. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> also auf deinen fotos lässt sich für mich nix erkennen! da is kein sprung komplett, inkl.ölandung- und somit nicht bewertbar! sieht aber nich so wild aus, von dem wasman erkennen kann. und sorry, ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen: du bist noch nie im leben nen freeride/slopestyler gscheid gefahren, sonst wüsstest du, dass ein stereo alles ist, aber kein freerider mit verkürztem federweg! und die slopestyle action aufm stereo würd ich zu gern sehen  ich bekomms hin, den lenker bissl zu drehen und ab und zu gelingt mir auch mal n kleiner whip. aber dann hörts auf  und von der geo kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es schwer sein muss mal gscheite moves zu bringen.



und ohne ein liteville darf man nicht in die alpen fahren? 

wenn er meint das er  seine eigene allzweckwaffe gefunden hat isses doch gut. ausserdem braucht man pro disziplin / move nich n anderes rad. kommt nur drauf an wie man damit umgeht, aber das haste ja schon 1-2 beiträge vorher geschrieben 








jetzt noch die ganzen roten sachen weg und ab gehts  sehr hübsch


----------



## fatz (16. Juni 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> und ohne ein liteville darf man nicht in die alpen fahren?


natuerlich nicht. was meinst warum ich mir eins gekauft hab. da fahren jetzt
ueberall sheriffs rum, die kontrollieren. wenn du ein nicht-liteville mit dreckigen
reifen hast, wirst gleich ausgewiesen.

die grossen hopser seh ich auf den bildern von bikestarr uebrigens auch ned.


----------



## Gummischwain (16. Juni 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Für die "dicken drops" seht einfach auf meine Bilder.
> Für mich ist das Stereo eher ein Freeride Bike mit verkürzten Federewegen.
> Slopestyle ect. kann ich damit ohne probl fahren.



Also gerade zum letzten Punkt: das zu können und dies mal einfach so beiläufig zu behaupten ist das eine... aber mit nem Stereo... und dann auch noch bei 20"/22" Rahmengröße??!!! 
Und nur weil du evtl. (auf den Bildern sieht man ja davon nix) drops aus 1,5 m ins flat bringst sind das noch keine "dicken drops". 
(was nicht heißen soll, dass ich mich z.Z. an mehr herantrauen würde )

@ NaitsirhC:

Wirklich seeeehr schick! Schön stimmig aufgebaut finde ich!


----------



## BIKESTARR (16. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> also auf deinen fotos lässt sich für mich nix erkennen! da is kein sprung komplett, inkl.ölandung- und somit nicht bewertbar! sieht aber nich so wild aus, von dem wasman erkennen kann. und sorry, ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen: du bist noch nie im leben nen freeride/slopestyler gscheid gefahren, sonst wüsstest du, dass ein stereo alles ist, aber kein freerider mit verkürztem federweg! und die slopestyle action aufm stereo würd ich zu gern sehen  ich bekomms hin, den lenker bissl zu drehen und ab und zu gelingt mir auch mal n kleiner whip. aber dann hörts auf  und von der geo kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es schwer sein muss mal gscheite moves zu bringen.



Hast mich falsch verstanden. Ein Freerider ist was ganz anderes. Das weiß
ich auch. Jedoch wollte ich mir ursprünglich das Hanzz kaufen. Dann bin ich 
beide probegefahrn und fand das stereo besser. Bei mir in der Gegend ist 
alles gut geshapt, sodass harte Landungen ausbleiben. Und wenn ich fahre
hänge ich auch nicht den ganzen Tag an sprüngen rum.

(Smileys mussten einfach sein)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (16. Juni 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Also gerade zum letzten Punkt: das zu können und dies mal einfach so beiläufig zu behaupten ist das eine... aber mit nem Stereo... und dann auch noch bei 20"/22" Rahmengröße??!!!
> Und nur weil du evtl. (auf den Bildern sieht man ja davon nix) drops aus 1,5 m ins flat bringst sind das noch keine "dicken drops".
> (was nicht heißen soll, dass ich mich z.Z. an mehr herantrauen würde )
> 
> ...



nur mal so: Ich kaufe mir nen 22er Rahmen weil ich auch entsprechend groß bin. Und 1,5m sind nicht die Welt. Ich stelle aber gerne mal Bilder
von höheren drops rein.


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. Juni 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *BILDER!!!
> 
> *



Könnt ihr eure Freerider und 15 Meter Jumpdiskussionen im Cube Talk fortsetzen ??? Danke ...


----------



## Gummischwain (16. Juni 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr eure Freerider und 15 Meter Jumpdiskussionen im Cube Talk fortsetzen ??? Danke ...



Nu mach' dir mal nich direkt ins Hemd... 
Es ist nun mal ein FORUM und kein Fotoalbum! 

@ BIKESTARR: war auch kein Vorwurf, ok?


----------



## blutbuche (16. Juni 2011)

...hier haben alle angst vor´m santa beuze ...

p.s. wo is eig, der spuri abgeblieben ?????


----------



## chrisle (16. Juni 2011)

Ich hab endlich die neuen Laufräder montiert. Ein bescheidenes Foto bei bescheidenem Wetter habe ich mir nicht verkniffen. Sieht real besser aus (alles was weiss ist reflektiert auf dem Foto ;-) ).
Außerdem gabs 2 schwarze Flaschenhalterschrauben statt der hässlichen original Alu Schrauben.


----------



## JDEM (16. Juni 2011)

Schickes Stereo, die Laufräder passen auch prima. Den Zug vom Pushloc kannst du aber noch ein wenig kürzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nen (16. Juni 2011)

Sehr schönes Radl chrisle 



blutbuche schrieb:


> p.s. wo is eig, der spuri abgeblieben ?????


Hat er nicht seinen Laptop einschicken müssen? 

Schön war es gestern


----------



## chrisle (16. Juni 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Schickes Stereo, die Laufräder passen auch prima. Den Zug vom Pushloc kannst du aber noch ein wenig kürzen



Danke
Du hast Recht, mal wieder.
Dadurch das es so lang ist macht es auch laufend Probleme.


----------



## dusi__ (16. Juni 2011)

@ nen : ich hasse dich für deine bilder ...die machen immer so lust ins auto zu steigen, 610km zu fahren und die sau rauszulassen


----------



## Ostwandlager (16. Juni 2011)

*@nen, gell schön sind unsere berge...* *Kann mich gar nicht satt sehen 
Ein älteres...




*


----------



## Tigerlyli (16. Juni 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *@nen, gell schön sind unsere berge...* *Kann mich gar nicht satt sehen
> Ein älteres...
> 
> 
> ...




Oh ihr seid alle so fies.... Nur gut, dass wir unsere Berge heute aufgrund der ganzen Wolken nicht sehen können.. 

Grüße
Tigerlyli


----------



## fatz (16. Juni 2011)

Tigerlyli schrieb:


> Nur gut, dass wir unsere Berge heute aufgrund der ganzen Wolken nicht sehen können..


da taeusch dich mal nicht. heut war's hier fast den ganzen tag komplett blau. macht's aber
auch nicht besser, wenn man's aus dem buerofenster sieht.


----------



## dusi__ (16. Juni 2011)

du hast n fenster in der arbeit?


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...hier haben alle angst vor´m santa beuze ...
> 
> p.s. wo is eig, der spuri abgeblieben ?????



so isses  ... Spuri's Laptop ist doch in Wartung oder weg ... irgendwas war da.


----------



## blutbuche (16. Juni 2011)

@crisle : sieht sehr gut aus mit dem weissen lrs !!!! 
@nen : ach ja , stimmt , das teil is in wartung !


----------



## Languste (16. Juni 2011)

Ich trau mich mal. Hier mal meins. Ok, es ist das Weiße. Das Lilane ist von meiner  und kein CUBE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (16. Juni 2011)

Languste schrieb:


> Ich trau mich mal. Hier mal meins. Ok, es ist das Weiße. Das Lilane ist von meiner  und kein CUBE



Kein Bike da 

So neu und schon gestohlen


----------



## Themeankitty (16. Juni 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> Kein Bike da
> 
> So neu und schon gestohlen




HAAAAHAAAAAA..der is gut

Aber Bild is wircklich nicht da


----------



## Languste (16. Juni 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> Kein Bike da
> 
> So neu und schon gestohlen



Yo, in der Vorschau hab ich es noch deutlich gesehen. Jetzt ist es weg. Da muss ich morgen wohl mal auf die Suche gehen


----------



## Languste (16. Juni 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> HAAAAHAAAAAA..der is gut
> 
> Aber Bild is wircklich nicht da



Da geb ich dir Recht, der war wirklich gut


----------



## Vincy (16. Juni 2011)

Languste schrieb:


> Ich trau mich mal. Hier mal meins.
> Yo, in der Vorschau hab ich es noch deutlich gesehen. Jetzt ist es weg. Da muss ich morgen wohl mal auf die Suche gehen


 

Hier ist es.


----------



## Languste (17. Juni 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Hier ist es.


 
Hae  Wo hast du mein Bike gefunden?
Scheint mir so als waere ich zu bloede ein 
paar Bilder hochzuladen 

Kannst du mir verraten wie du das gemacht hast.


----------



## dusi__ (17. Juni 2011)

Languste schrieb:


> Hae  Wo hast du mein Bike gefunden?




gleich neben deinem aller wertesten in deinem foto album  

fotos fügst du ein indem du den link des bildes mit dem "grafik einfügen" button im textfeld einbindest. aber vorher das http:// weg machen 






hier is nochma deins


----------



## Languste (17. Juni 2011)

super. DANKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gummischwain (17. Juni 2011)

Mach' ma den häßlichen Fahrradladen-Aufkleber ab! :kotz:
Der verschandelt ja das schöne bike! 

Was sind denn das für schicke Pedale die du da hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (17. Juni 2011)

endlich grip


----------



## Languste (17. Juni 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Mach' ma den häßlichen Fahrradladen-Aufkleber ab! :kotz:
> Der verschandelt ja das schöne bike!
> 
> Was sind denn das für schicke Pedale die du da hast?


 
Es sind XLC BMX/Freeride Pedale Alu PM-M12 montiert.
Ok, ok, stimme dir bei dem Aufkleber ja zu


----------



## webhood (17. Juni 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> endlich grip


aber achtung, nicht nur am schuhwerk sondern auch im schienbein 

hab leider kein bild nach der fahrt vor zwei wochen gemacht, aber so langsam verheilt es.

web


----------



## Friecke (17. Juni 2011)

Ich denke davon kann Jörg auch ein schmerzhaftes Liedchen trällern.
Sudpin III und nacktes Schienbein hat zwar Grip, aber dann gibt die Haut zu schnell nach.
Eine Erfahrung, auf die ich gerne verzichte.

Wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende,
Friecke


----------



## cytrax (17. Juni 2011)

hehe jo habs bei jörg gesehen aber mit 5/10 und schienbeinschoner wirds schon passen (aber wie ich mich kenne schaff ich auch das noch)


----------



## andi_tool (17. Juni 2011)

Friecke schrieb:


> Ich denke davon kann Jörg auch ein schmerzhaftes Liedchen trällern.
> Sudpin III und nacktes Schienbein hat zwar Grip, aber dann gibt die Haut zu schnell nach.
> Eine Erfahrung, auf die ich gerne verzichte.
> 
> ...



wie denn - keine Haluterhaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (17. Juni 2011)

Friecke schrieb:


> Ich denke davon kann Jörg auch ein schmerzhaftes Liedchen trällern.
> Sudpin III und nacktes Schienbein hat zwar Grip, aber dann gibt die Haut zu schnell nach.
> Eine Erfahrung, auf die ich gerne verzichte.
> 
> ...



So is et  ! 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/910652


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. Juni 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> hehe jo habs bei jörg gesehen aber mit 5/10 und schienbeinschoner wirds schon passen (aber wie ich mich kenne schaff ich auch das noch)



hinten in die wadde dann


----------



## Gummischwain (17. Juni 2011)

Friecke schrieb:


> Ich denke davon kann Jörg auch ein schmerzhaftes Liedchen trällern.
> Sudpin III und nacktes Schienbein hat zwar Grip, aber dann gibt die Haut zu schnell nach.
> Eine Erfahrung, auf die ich gerne verzichte.



Da können die Pedale nix für! 

Fahre die Dinger schon seit einem Jahr. Der Grip ist echt super! 
Wenn's ruppiger zugeht sollte man eh Schienbeinschoner tragen... wer's nicht tut... 
Aber den Fehler macht man sicher nur einmal! 



Andi 3001 schrieb:


> hinten in die wadde dann








Edit sagt: sehe gerade der Sirrah73 hatte ja sogar welche:


----------



## dusi__ (17. Juni 2011)

aber nur in die linke wade, rechts steckt schon das große kettenblatt


----------



## cytrax (17. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> hinten in die wadde dann





dusi schrieb:


> aber nur in die linke wade, rechts steckt schon das große kettenblatt




 zu geil, ich meld mich wenns soweit is^^


----------



## webhood (17. Juni 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Aber den Fehler macht man sicher nur einmal!


ich muss gestehen, hab noch nix daraus gelernt, war zwar gleich mal auf der suche nach schienbeinschonern habe aber nichts gefunden und bin bis jetzt ohne weiter gefahren.

aber als ich mir gerade die bilder von sirrah angesehen habe, habe ich spontan beschlossen doch noch etwas intensiver zu suchen.

web


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. Juni 2011)

webhood schrieb:


> ich muss gestehen, hab noch nix daraus gelernt, war zwar gleich mal auf der suche nach schienbeinschonern habe aber nichts gefunden und bin bis jetzt ohne weiter gefahren.
> 
> aber als ich mir gerade die bilder von sirrah angesehen habe, habe ich spontan beschlossen doch noch etwas intensiver zu suchen.
> 
> web



Ich trage in Regel Fussballschienbeinschoner ... sind "leicht und luftig" und für das leichte Gelände reichts.




Fürs gröbere Protektoren ... aber nicht nur wegen den SudPins.


----------



## buschhase (17. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> hinten in die wadde dann



Ohja - genau da hab ich 3 Narben von den Dingern. Durchs Stoffstück unten an den Schienbeinschonern durch. Bei einem Sturz passiert.

Gruß, Nico


----------



## MattRoxx (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen 
Jetzt will ich auch mal meine Neuanschaffung ein Reaction GTC SL 2010 zeigen.









Außer den Pedalen ist noch alles original am Bike.

Freundlicher Gruß, Matt Roxx


----------



## xerto (17. Juni 2011)

schönes bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (17. Juni 2011)

schöne sreaction , schwarze kurbel wär´noch netter !!!


----------



## dusi__ (17. Juni 2011)

und die farben runter von den felgen


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (17. Juni 2011)

Mein Cube hat Zuwachs bekommen


----------



## dusi__ (17. Juni 2011)

man kann mir sagen was man will,  das tues ist mega cool. glückwunsch.

aber wehe das arme fritzz kommt zu kurz


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (17. Juni 2011)

neee das kommt ned zu kurz,brauch ich ja zum Touren fahren


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. Juni 2011)

Cooles Gerät  Viel Spaß damit


----------



## blutbuche (17. Juni 2011)

@spirit : feines teil !!!!!! viel spass damit !!!!!


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (17. Juni 2011)

Danke, den Spaß werde ich auf jedenfall haben


----------



## Themeankitty (17. Juni 2011)

Diese YT Bikes sind recht günstig,weil sie 
a) nur ein Ausstattung zum jeweiligen Einsatzgebiet anbieten,und
b) nur Internetversender ist 
aber ich find YT ganz gut für den günstigen Preis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (17. Juni 2011)

was soll uns das jetzt sagen ??????


----------



## Themeankitty (17. Juni 2011)

ja srry hab nur laut gedacht!


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (17. Juni 2011)

*gg* leichte Verwechslung zwischen denken und schreiben


----------



## blutbuche (17. Juni 2011)

..naja - is ´schon spät .....


----------



## Themeankitty (17. Juni 2011)

Jaja,macht euch nur lustig,ich´s wollts halt mit allen teilen


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (17. Juni 2011)

haste ja auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MattRoxx (18. Juni 2011)

Danke Jungs! 
Also die Aufkleber von den Felgen entfernen geht flott und kostenlos, die Kurbel muß noch warten...


----------



## BIKESTARR (18. Juni 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Hier ist es.



Nicht schlecht! Schöne Farben.


----------



## BIKESTARR (18. Juni 2011)

SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> Mein Cube hat Zuwachs bekommen



Pass auf, dass der Fritzz nicht eifersüchtig wird.


----------



## cytrax (18. Juni 2011)

@ Vincy, sehr geil, nur die bremsleitungen sind bissl lang


----------



## Themeankitty (18. Juni 2011)

@cytrax: es gehört nicht Vincy,sondern Languste dieser  wusste noch nicht wie man Bilder vom Bike reinstellt,aber dass Bike ist trozdem sehr schön!


----------



## cytrax (18. Juni 2011)

achso, egal, trotzdem geil das bike 

edit: unten in der sig steht auch mein name den ihr ruhig benutzen dürft^^


----------



## Languste (18. Juni 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> achso, egal, trotzdem geil das bike
> 
> edit: unten in der sig steht auch mein name den ihr ruhig benutzen dürft^^


 
Themeankitty hat Recht. Vincy hat es fuer mich nur hochgeladen weil ich zu dumm bin  (Danke nochmals )

Genauso wie ich keine Ahnung habe wie man die Leitungen einkuerzen kann 

Aber das werde ich bestimmt noch lernen, hab das Bike ja noch nicht so lange


----------



## Vincy (18. Juni 2011)

Languste schrieb:


> Genauso wie ich keine Ahnung habe wie man die Leitungen einkuerzen kann


 

Hier eine Anleitung dazu. EntlÃ¼ftungskit brauchst auch dazu.
http://www.sram.com/sites/default/f...ke_bleed_and_hose_length_adjustment_rev_a.pdf
http://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/2010_avid_technical_manual_english_final.pdf
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoaPUw5DliA"]YouTube        - âªAvid Elixir Disc Brake Bleed Procedureâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## Cuberia (18. Juni 2011)

So, endlich ist es fertig. Mein neuer Würfel :


----------



## blutbuche (18. Juni 2011)

schön !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_1979 (18. Juni 2011)

Nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder was von mir.
Ich war mal auf Malle etwas biken. Echt der Hammer
MBike in CalaRatjada sind die idealen CubePartner und auch Guide´s.


----------



## Silvermoon (18. Juni 2011)

Mein kleines schwarzes Cube Reaction (Eigenbau) bei seinem ersten Rennen... 





... und es hat sich gegen die "Grossen" echt tapfer geschlagen


----------



## Sirrah73 (18. Juni 2011)

@Chris: Hatte ich sofort gesehen, dass das Male ist . Bei MBike haben wir auch schon 2 schöne Urlaube verbracht. War aber bestimmt brütend heiß, oder ?

So,

heute nur ein bißchen gespielt. Aber was hat sich an meinem Bike geändert ???













Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Languste (18. Juni 2011)

Cuberia schrieb:


> So, endlich ist es fertig. Mein neuer Würfel :


 
Haste gut hinbekommen 
Aber was hst du denn alles geaendert?


----------



## loui-w (18. Juni 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> So,
> 
> heute nur ein bißchen gespielt. Aber was hat sich an meinem Bike geändert ?
> 
> ...


 
 .


----------



## Cortina (18. Juni 2011)

*Nachdem heute Morgen alle Richtung Jesolo an den Strand gefahren sind, dachen wir uns wir gehen Richtung Monte Grappa stiften, da ist es mit Sicherheit kühler und so war es dann auch.

Vorbei an diversen Almen (sorry Spuri, Pferde gabs heute keine),




gings mal schnell 1400hm nach oben...OK OK...langsam nach oben 




So schlängelten wir uns dahin




Immer brav den Helm anziehen, auch bergauf. Man weiß nie was von oben kommt 




Der Nebel kam dann auch und es wurde endlich frischer, leider verschlang er auch die Aussicht 




und kurz darauf auch Ago 




Vorbei am Trail von Dienstag Abend




gings gemütlich immer am Hang entlang




zum Trail von heute, das isser bzw. was man davon im Nebel noch gesehen hat 




Edit sagt, Jörg könnte auch mal wieder sein Bike putzen 

Grüße
Guido*


----------



## Sirrah73 (18. Juni 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *
> Edit sagt, Jörg könnte auch mal wieder sein Bike putzen
> *



Waaaas ?!?!  Das ist doch sauber .

Guido: Spuri wird mit Dir zufrieden sein. Auf dem ersten Bild ist sehr wohl ein Pferd . Und ... krasser Trail .


----------



## Tigerlyli (18. Juni 2011)

Eure Bilder gehen einem wieder an die Nerven, Biken in Malle  Toll! Aber das Bild mit dem Trail von Guido,  da müsste man mir wohl richtig viel Geld geben, damit ich da freiwillig runter fahre.. 

Bei mir reichte es heute wetterbedingt auch nur zu einer kleinen Ausfahrt.. 
Aber ich hab mir ein "neues" Spielzeug geleistet 





Vielen, vielen Dank nochmal dafür Guido, das Teil ist soooo toll. Ich bin hier auf Wegen gefahren, wo ich mich nie hingetraut hätte, aus Angst, ich finde nicht mehr nach Hause 

Zur Abwechslung auch mal die stolze Besitzerin vom Cubi




Später hab ich fast einen Schmetterling überfahren, der "Sturm" hat dem armen so zugesetzt, dass er völlig verstört mitten auf dem Weg gesessen hat. Als Makrofotografin hatte ich natürlich ein Herz für ihn und hab ihn an einen wind- und regengeschützten Platz gesetzt..




Und dann konnte ich endlich mal einen Rehbock beim Biken fotografieren, ich seh sie ja so oft, aber dann sind sie immer schneller als ich 




Aber da das natürlich mit der kleinen Canon nicht viel her macht, hier nochmal ein Bild von einem Bock, wenn ich meine Nikon dabei habe 




So, das wars von mir. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter morgen besser...


----------



## kubitix (18. Juni 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Waaaas ?!?!  Das ist doch sauber .


Nö Nö Nöh

Du weißt doch ich kann das beurteilen.


Hey Guido,

goil echt, sehr schöne Bilder, ich nehme an das Wetter hat auch sein gutes, sieht so aus als als war´s eher einsam!

Stefan

PS: sach mal was das für´ne Festung ist auf Bild 5?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lebowsky (18. Juni 2011)

Drecksau:





Vatertag:


----------



## Cortina (18. Juni 2011)

Tigerlyli schrieb:


> Vielen, vielen Dank nochmal dafür Guido...



Gern geschehen, hauptsache Quitschi hats gut bei Dir 
Die Bilder sind super, gut das Du die Nikon nicht mit hattest 

Hab ich Dir schon gesagt, dass ich Deine Brille mag 




kubitix schrieb:


> goil echt, sehr schöne Bilder, ich nehme an das Wetter hat auch sein gutes, sieht so aus als als war´s eher einsam!
> 
> PS: sach mal was das für´ne Festung ist auf Bild 5?



Jepp, bis auf einen Honda Civic dessen Kupplung sich verabschiedet hat, und die Jungs von der Strassensperre haben wir keinen gesehen.

Die "Festung" sind die Überreste von der Cason val di Melin, der Monte Grappa als Kriegsschauplatz ist voll mit alten Ruinen.


----------



## Tigerlyli (18. Juni 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Hab ich Dir schon gesagt, dass ich Deine Brille mag



Hab ich dir schon gesagt, dass ich sie nicht mehr hergebe?  

Aber ich kenn da nen guten Dealer  http://www.thoma-optik.de/


----------



## Cuberia (18. Juni 2011)

Languste schrieb:


> Haste gut hinbekommen
> Aber was hst du denn alles geaendert?



hab das bike komplett selbst aufgebaut...hab den rahmen von cube im crash-replacement gekriegt...alter rahmen war gebrochen

@ tigerlyli: du bremst also auch für schmetterlinge...sehr löblich


----------



## Bocacanosa (18. Juni 2011)

@jörg: Wie genau schaust Du Dir die Bilder an, dass Du das Roß da entdeckt hast???


Findeste Du auf meinem Bild auch ein Pferd???






Oder auf dem?


----------



## Tigerlyli (18. Juni 2011)

Cuberia schrieb:


> @ tigerlyli: du bremst also auch für schmetterlinge...sehr löblich



Ja sischer  Ich hab mich auch schon wegen einer Nacktschnecke fast aufn Appel gelegt. Meine Tierliebe ist grenzenlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (18. Juni 2011)

wegen schmetterlingen und schnecke zu bremsen , ist sehr nett !!!!!!! ich räum´auch immer mistkäfer und raupen weg .. !!!
@sirrah : eine neue flasche !!!! seeehr schön !!!
@guido : was ein  nettes eselbild !!!!
@jan : tolles mallebild -  besonders das erste fibnd´ich richtig gut !!
@all : super bilder .... schönen abend !!! k.


----------



## Xd1nGX (18. Juni 2011)

So, heute auch erstmal fertig geworden mit schrauben.
Nur noch die Bremse ersetzen.

Hoffe ich darf es hier posten, ist ja kein "richtiges" Cube.


----------



## Sirrah73 (18. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @sirrah : eine neue flasche !!!! seeehr schön !!!


Naja, obwohl sie eigentlich nicht neu ist. Aber ich hab sie mal heute für dich drangepackt.
Der neue Vorbau ist Dir also nicht aufgefallen ... 90mm statt 120mm und die 20mm die der Sattel nach vorne ist auch nicht ... tststs


----------



## Themeankitty (18. Juni 2011)

@ Xd1nGX HOCH VERRAT !!!
Ne,scherz sieht gut aus


----------



## blutbuche (18. Juni 2011)

...doch , das mit dem sattel ist mir auch aufgefallen - beim vorbau war ich nicht ganz sicher - aber ich war so von der flasche begeistert , da ist das andere ins hintertreffen geraten ..is besser mit dem 90er vorbau , oder ??? greez , kati


----------



## zarea (18. Juni 2011)

Tigerlyli schrieb:


> ... hier nochmal ein Bild von einem Bock, wenn ich meine Nikon dabei habe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ha, das ist ja schärfer, als selber gekuckt.


----------



## Sirrah73 (18. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...doch , das mit dem sattel ist mir auch aufgefallen - beim vorbau war ich nicht ganz sicher - aber ich war so von der flasche begeistert , da ist das andere ins hintertreffen geraten ..is besser mit dem 90er vorbau , oder ??? greez , kati



Fühlt sich erstmal gut an ... habe heute aber wirklich nur ne kleine Runde gedreht. Es erscheint mir aber um einiges agiler. 
Ich denke mal morgen werde ich das AMS Trails runterjagen. Mal schauen wie ich dann davon berichte.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## CJee83 (18. Juni 2011)




----------



## Sirrah73 (18. Juni 2011)

CJee83 schrieb:


>



@Kubitix: Stefan, DAS ist dreckig ... nicht mein Rad 

@CJee: Cooles Foto. Gefällt mir .


----------



## Chris_1979 (19. Juni 2011)

""" @Chris: Hatte ich sofort gesehen, dass das Male ist . Bei MBike haben wir auch schon 2 schöne Urlaube verbracht. War aber bestimmt brütend heiß, oder ? """


Hi,
na sagen wir mal so es war in der letzten Mai-Woche mit 25°C noch angenhem zum biken.
Ich werde aber spontan Ende September / Anfang Oktober nochmals gehen. Das war einfach zu geil und man hat super nette Leute kenne gelernt.

Gruß...
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/adsc05037kopie.jpg/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (19. Juni 2011)

CJee83 schrieb:


>



Aus dem Grund habe ich mir ein Muddy Board gekauft.


----------



## Languste (19. Juni 2011)

CJee83 schrieb:


>



Geile Lackierung 
Nur en bißchen dick aufgetragen


----------



## Languste (19. Juni 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Hier eine Anleitung dazu. EntlÃ¼ftungskit brauchst auch dazu.
> http://www.sram.com/sites/default/f...ke_bleed_and_hose_length_adjustment_rev_a.pdf
> http://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/2010_avid_technical_manual_english_final.pdf
> YouTube        - âªAvid Elixir Disc Brake Bleed Procedureâ¬â



Super Anleitung. Werd mich im Urlaub mal ran machen. Danke nochmals.


----------



## OIRAM (19. Juni 2011)

*Hallo Leute

Hab heute versucht, mein Bike auch mal dreckig zu bekommen...

Ist mir bei dem ständig einsetzenden, starken Regenschauern aber nicht wirklich gelungen... 









ja, sind die Dämpferaugengleitlager mit Welle und Einbauhülsen von WINGOVER

nun klackert und knarzt es auch nicht mehr... 

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## blutbuche (19. Juni 2011)

superschönes bild , stereo im farn !!!  !!!!


----------



## Languste (19. Juni 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Hallo Leute*
> 
> *Hab heute versucht, mein Bike auch mal dreckig zu bekommen...*
> 
> ...


 
Tolle Bike. Aber vom Schmutzgrad her nicht zu vergleichen mit dem von *CJee83 *


----------



## gerrit981 (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

hab heute auch mal versucht meinen Bock dreckig zu machen:













Gruss
Gerrit


----------



## st-bike (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen

jetzt war ich eine Woche im Urlaub (ja mit Bike) und habe endlich alle Bilderseiten durchgeschaut. Man war das ne Arbeit. 
Ich werde erst euinmal meine ganzen Fotos sichten und sie dann nach und nach präsentieren. Es ist für jeden was dabei: von Bergen bis Seen, von Pferden bis Rehböcken, von Murmeltieren bis Kühen und von Sonnenschein bis Regen. Traisl und Bikes fehlen natürlich nicht.
Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack:


----------



## JDEM (19. Juni 2011)

gerrit981 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> hab heute auch mal versucht meinen Bock dreckig zu machen:
> 
> ...



Schickes Fritzz, wie macht sich denn der Monarch im Vergleich zum RP23?

Gruß Kuschi, der grad Bilder zum posten sortiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...p.s. wo is eig, der spuri abgeblieben ?????





Sirrah73 schrieb:


> so isses  ... Spuri's Laptop ist doch in Wartung oder weg ... irgendwas war da.


 
Ja genau - "Wartung" trifft es! Ich "warte" jetzt schon 1 Monat.
Angekündigt waren 8- 10 Tage.  
War im Rahmen einer bei Kauf abgeschlossenen Zusatzgarantie für 5 Jahre - nur der Akku und 2 Plasteteile......sollten ersetzt werden..... 
Rate jedem ab so etwas abzuschließen - letztlich habe ich das Teil nach Ablauf 2x bezahlt.
Egal - meine Tochter "erbt" das gute Stück falls es je wieder kommt....
Inzwischen habe ich den "Neukauf" eines Stand- PC für´s "Arbeitszimmer" beschlosen. 
Allerdings waren wir auch noch letzte Woche im Zittauer Gebirge ... 
leider ohne Bike & PC....daher konnte ich mich auch überhaupt nicht bemerkbar machen.  
Aber um so schöner - das Lesen & Bilder gucken heute. 

Wir waren aber auch noch vor der Woche Zittauer Gegend mit dem Bike hier unterwegs....leider gibt es davon nur Handy- Bilder. 
*Die Spurin war endlich mal wieder mit....*







*(K)ein Grund zur Sorge....*







*Da das "Schwarze" immer schneller näher kam - die Asphalt-Variante nach Hause, zumal die L- Straße noch für Autos gesperrt war....*



*Hat aber trotzdem nicht gereicht um "Erster" zu sein....der Regen war schneller! *







*Aber was soll´s? Hat doch trotzdem wieder mal Laune gemacht.....*



*Schön, dass ich wieder mit dabei sein kann - hoffe auch wieder auf bessere Fotos. Das 2. von St Bike ist ja mal Hammer. *
*Habe ich "nur" Ansatzweise aus besagter Gegend um Zittau zu bieten - leider ohne Cube.*



*Und wenn mein Laptop nicht in den nächsten 14 Tagen wieder hier bei mir ist - folge ich einfach einem "Ur-Instinkt" - *
*und gehe mit ein **paar Kumpels mal in den Laden....*
*zum klärenden Gespräch..... *






Bocacanosa schrieb:


> @jörg: Wie genau schaust Du Dir die Bilder an, dass Du das Roß da entdeckt hast???Findeste Du auf meinem Bild auch ein Pferd???


 
Cotina & Bocanosa  Ich liebe sie einfach, diese edlen Tiere....


----------



## blutbuche (19. Juni 2011)

ah , der spuri is wieder da !!!! 
warum bilder vom zittauer geb. OHNE würfel ?????????????????????????????????
es grüsst , die froschmutter


----------



## Sirrah73 (19. Juni 2011)

SPURI  Welcome back


----------



## gerrit981 (19. Juni 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Schickes Fritzz, wie macht sich denn der Monarch im Vergleich zum RP23?
> 
> Gruß Kuschi, der grad Bilder zum posten sortiert




Moin Kuschi,

kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich hatte den RP23 nicht verbaut, war ein Ersatzrahmen für meinen 2007 Würfel und der Swinger hat nicht gepasst.

Insgesamt wirkt der Hinterbau bei kleinen Schlägen leblos und schlägt bei Grösserengerne mal durch. Ich habe das medium tune und es ist schon recht stark gedämpft.

Gruss
Gerrit


----------



## JDEM (19. Juni 2011)

Ja, so fühlt sich der Hinterbau mit dem Rp23 auch an. Aber trotzdem danke für deine Eindrücke.

War heute auch ein wenig unterwegs und bin auf der Hinfahrt erstmal richtig nass geworden.

Da saß irgendwas großes im Baum:




Tolle Aussicht(en) auf das Siegtal:







Den Trail muss ich wann anders mal fahren, war heute zu glitschig und im oberen Teil zu schwierig (auch wenn es nicht so wirkt):








Und das letzte in groß:





Pferde sieht man hier aber eigentlich an jeder Ecke bzw. Weide


----------



## Cortina (20. Juni 2011)

*SPURI * welcome back


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (20. Juni 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Krasse Kettenlinie! 

Die RF Turbine ist


----------



## tobias-fire (20. Juni 2011)




----------



## tobias-fire (20. Juni 2011)

Noch eine Info zum obigen Bild. Ein bischen dreckig vom Ultra Bike Marathon 2011 in Kirchzarten. Habe den Short Track gefahren.


----------



## Friendsofmine (20. Juni 2011)

tobias-fire schrieb:


> Noch eine Info zum obigen Bild. Ein bischen dreckig vom Ultra Bike Marathon 2011 in Kirchzarten. Habe den Short Track gefahren.



Sieht eher nach Ausnüchterungszelle für das Cube aus,
kurz vor dem Kärcher einsatz.


----------



## Cortina (20. Juni 2011)

Woher weißt Du wie es in der Ausnüchterungszelle aussieht 

Wo wir schon bei "Aussehen" sind, wie sieht es bei Dir am Cube Treffen aus?

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> warum bilder vom zittauer geb. OHNE würfel ?????????????????????????????????


Weil ein Kombi auch nur begrenzte Zuladung hat & jeder der mit 2 Frauen 1 Woche unterwegs sein will weiß, was dass Koffertechnich bedeutet.  

Nee im Ernst - unsere 2 Räder hätten theoretisch auf´s Dach gepasst. Das von meiner Tochter wäre platzmäßig nicht mehr mit gekommen. 
Und vor Ort eine 5 jährige den ganzen Tag (denn das wäre angemesse Zeit für Touren dort gewsen) alleine lassen....
Für kurze Touren hätte der Aufwand für die 1 Woche nicht gelohnt - so sind die Laufschuhe in einer der vielen Taschen mitgenommen worden. 
Aber die Gegend ist ganz reizvoll - und eigentlich "nur" 198 km weg.
Da geht bestimmt noch mal was - nur mit den Bikes.....

*Danke* für alle "Wiederwillkommensgrüße" hier und im Cube Talk. 
Obwohl heute Laufen angesagt gewesen wäre - habe ich beschlossen der Fotos halber lieber eine Runde zu drehen. 
War ja auch schon eine Weile nicht mehr auf den Hausstrecken nach dem Rechten sehen......
*Wie bei der letzten Tour - dunkle Wolken um Frankfurt (Oder)*



*Aber diesmal war es nur "dicke Hose" von Petrus, der Himmel *
*behielt sein Wasser oben....*



*Im Eichwald ist zur Zeit eine Muntionsbergungsfirma unterwegs. Schon komisch wenn alle 3-4 Meter Flatterbändchen*
*wehen und rot markierte Pflöcke stehen. Will nicht wissen, was*
*da noch so liegt - war schließlich sehr hart umkämpftes Gelände. *
*In der Hoffnung das die meisten Markierungen nur alte Nachttöpfe oder ähnliches Zeugs sind...ging es weiter.*



*So kam ich auch letztlich wohlbehalten aus dem Wald wieder *
*heraus.*



*Hätte eine schöne Tour werden können  wenn nicht Joerg und *
*Tina ihren "Knarz" zu mir geschickt hätten. **Da aber nun eh alle Bikes leicht eingesaut sind - gibt es **Morgen mal *
*einen Wasch- und Pflegetag - in der Hoffnung **irgend etwas als Ursache zu finden. Es wird dann auch nicht ausgeritten, *
*sondern **gelaufen. Strafe muss sein!!! Ich hoffe die Bikes merken sich **das ich auch zickig sein kann, wenn sie nicht spuren.....*


----------



## messias (20. Juni 2011)

Hier mal meine frisch aufgebaute Downhillrakete:




Zur Probefahrt gings übers Wochenende ins Vinschgau. Am Samstag warf der Himmel das Wasser leider schwimmbeckenweise herunter, außer mir trauten sich da nur die weißen Jungs hier raus. Aber die hatten wenigstens nen Schirm dabei:




Dafür wurde der Sonntag dann doch noch richtig schön:




Und die Trails sind sowieso ein Traum für jeden Flowsüchtigen:







Durchatmen für den Würfel:





Matze


----------



## Sirrah73 (20. Juni 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> *Hätte eine schöne Tour werden können  wenn nicht Joerg und *
> *Tina ihren "Knarz" zu mir geschickt hätten. *


 da haben wir nix mit zu tun 

@Matze: Schöne flowige Trails


----------



## CJee83 (20. Juni 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund habe ich mir ein Muddy Board gekauft.



Ja das Schlauchstück, das den Dämpfer ein wenig schützt geht in dem Schlamm ein wenig unter ^^


----------



## CJee83 (20. Juni 2011)

Schöne Trailtour am Stanser Joch vom Pfingst Sonntag. 1550hm nur Trail runter. Dickes Grinsen danach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (20. Juni 2011)

@ Messias
Tolles Bike (und bestimmt schön leicht). 
Nur die Gabel wäre mir etwas zu steif.


----------



## st-bike (20. Juni 2011)

So Leute, wie versprochen der erste Teil unserer Tour.

Anvisiert war die Dreiländertour von Nauders aus.

Das typische Foto vor dem Start. Das Wetter war so naja.






Und es wurde zusehends schlechter, so dass wir bis zur Mittagspause in S-Charl nur im Regen fuhren und ich für meinen Teil fluchte. 





Zum Glück wurde es nach dem Mittag besser. Und auch die angenehmere Steigung (bei der man das Gefühl hatte hoch zu fahren und das es vorwärts geht) hob die Stimmung.






Das schöne Bergpanorama lenkte auch wunderbar von der Anstrengung ab.




und speziell für Spuri:




Weiter ging es auf dem Trauil zum Pass da Costainas




Und auf der Abfahrt konnte das erste Sonnenfoto der Tour gemacht werden. 




Bevor es traumhafte Tiefblicke auf unser Hotel in Sta. Maria zu sehen gab.





Also ab ins Hotel und wieder stärken für den nächsten Tag.


----------



## messias (20. Juni 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> @ Messias
> Tolles Bike (und bestimmt schön leicht).
> Nur die Gabel wäre mir etwas zu steif.



Wie jetzt, als ich deinen Namen sah (BIKE*STARR*), dachte ich wir wären Gleichgesinnte 
Im Ernst: Auf Trails im Grad S0-S1, bisweilen auch S2 macht die Gabel richtig Freude, ich liebe den direkten Kontakt zum Untergrund. Erst wenn's richtig verblockt wird, hört der Spaß so langsam auf. Dafür steht ja dann aber auch noch das Stereo im Keller.

Danke für die Blumen. Das Bike sieht aber leichter aus, als es ist (10-10,5 kg) - mit dem schweren Rahmen als Basis kommt man nicht wirklich weit und viel Geld wollte ich wegen der Felgenbremsen auch nicht mehr investieren. Dem Spaß tut das aber keinen Abbruch, das ist eh das einzige, was zählt.

Matze


----------



## buschhase (20. Juni 2011)

So, wir hatten heute unglaublicherweise auch mal an die Kamera gedacht. Naja, besser spät als nie.

Zunächst kleines Einfahren auf sandigen ''Trails''








Dann gings weiter zum ''homespot''





So, das wars dann auch schon mit meiner Bilderpremiere hier. Mehr optisch Gutes ist leider nicht dabei rausgekommen, da wir nur eine 6 Jahre alte Cam dabei hatten.

Gruß, Nico


----------



## st-bike (20. Juni 2011)

So und noch ein wenig Zeit gehabt.

Hier Tag 2

Eigentlich war die Bocchetta di Forcola geplant, aber weil uns der Hotelwirt von noch zu viel Schnee berichtete, fuhren wir durchs Val Mora - ist ja auch schön





Und weil so schönes Wetter ist wird zwischendurch ein wenig gespielt










angekommen am Dös Radond




und weiter gehts durchs Val Mora und den herrlichen Trail










Nach dem stärkenden Mittag nahmen wir uns den Passo Val Trela vor. Steil ist er





aber es hat sich gelohnt




und dabei waren wir noch nicht einmal oben




und so ganz nebenbei gab es auch die hiesigen Einwohner zu sehen. Diesen hm pro Stunde sind wir nicht gewachsen





Bis hierher hat mir der Pass gefallen, aber das BESTE kommt noch
























einfach sprachlos und nur vor Freude schreien und das bis Livigno. Das war GEIL


----------



## messias (20. Juni 2011)

Geil - genau die Route wollte ich eigentlich am Wochenende auch fahren, habs dann aber wegen des fiesen Regens doch gelassen und mich "nur" im Vinschgau vergnügt. 
Deine Bilder überzeugen mich, dass ich bald noch einen neuen Versuch starten muss.


----------



## dusi__ (20. Juni 2011)




----------



## Hexenwerk (20. Juni 2011)

Man man, hier sieht man fast nur Fullys. Sind Hardtails hier so selten oder bilde ich mir das nur ein? Man hat ja fast ein schlechtes Gewissen ein Hardtail zu kaufen. :-(


----------



## blutbuche (20. Juni 2011)

@st-bike . wunderschöne bilder !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (20. Juni 2011)

Hexenwerk schrieb:


> Man man, hier sieht man fast nur Fullys. Sind Hardtails hier so selten oder bilde ich mir das nur ein? Man hat ja fast ein schlechtes Gewissen ein Hardtail zu kaufen. :-(



Auf garkeinen Fall! Hardtails machen mind. genausoviel Spaß wie Fullies. Und gibt auch immer wieder Hardtailbilder zwischendrin. (wie in der Mitte dieser Seite - Eigenwerbung off)


----------



## messias (20. Juni 2011)

Hexenwerk schrieb:


> Man man, hier sieht man fast nur Fullys. Sind Hardtails hier so selten oder bilde ich mir das nur ein? Man hat ja fast ein schlechtes Gewissen ein Hardtail zu kaufen. :-(


An der Stelle muss ich mich mal selber zitieren - hard genug für dich? 


messias schrieb:


> Hier mal meine frisch aufgebaute Downhillrakete:



Edith sagt: Der Buschhase war subtiler als ich.


----------



## blutbuche (20. Juni 2011)

..ht´s haben auch ihren reiz !!!! look :     oh , ein radon frosch dazwischengerutscht ...naja - rahmen baugleich cube ...


----------



## Hexenwerk (20. Juni 2011)

Jaaaaaaa, Hardtails machen spaß, habe grad mein altes Bulls King Boa verkauft und warte auf mein LTD CC 2011. Nur ist das Verhältnis hier im Thread doch recht eindeutig wie ich finde. Das hat mich nur leicht verunsichert und an meiner Entscheidung ein HT zu kaufen zweifeln lassen.


----------



## barbarissima (20. Juni 2011)

*Schöne Grüsse vom Rinerhorn 


Eine Tour lang kleine verschlängelte Singeltrails und eine geniale Landschaft 

 
















Hin und wieder galt es auch Locals zu überwinden 






Und zum Schluss ging es mit Volldampf nach Monstein 

 Da wartete die Belohnung 






Und tschüss 






Die Belohnung 






Habe mir auch gleich noch ein Ferienhäuschen ausgesucht 




 











*


----------



## blutbuche (21. Juni 2011)

tolle gegend, tolle bilder !!!! so ein ferienhäuschen würd´mir auch gefallen !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (21. Juni 2011)

@st-bike Super Fotos und Kompliment für Euer Durchhaltervermögen trotz des Wetters, super Tour in super schöner Landschaft 

@barbarissima Juhuuu, she's back und hat super Fotos mitgebracht und außerdem will ich nicht wissen wie der Local nach dem Kampf mit Dir aussah 

@buschhase jetzt kannst Du ja üben damit demnächst mehr "rauskommt" 

@messias echt hart Dein Bike 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## fatz (21. Juni 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Schöne Grüsse vom Rinerhorn


bist sicher, dass du nicht am rin*d*erhorn warst?


----------



## Sirrah73 (21. Juni 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> bist sicher, dass du nicht am rin*d*erhorn warst?



Ja  ... die Kuh schaut schon sehr entschlossen aus . Ich hoffe sie hat dich nicht auf die (nicht vorhandenen) Hörner genommen.


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juni 2011)

schmeckt bestimmt lecker, wenn sie erstmal auf meinem Grill lag, die Gute


----------



## xerto (21. Juni 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schmeckt bestimmt lecker, wenn sie erstmal auf meinem Grill lag, die Gute



Ich komme gerne, wenn Du sie grillst..


----------



## Tigerlyli (21. Juni 2011)

@st-bike & barbarissma, gaaanz tolle Bilder, die richtig depressiv machen  Seit Sonntag nur regen hier, ich werd noch wahnsinnig...


----------



## blutbuche (21. Juni 2011)

hier auch regen - aber 23 grad - komme gerade von einer 2 stündigen matsch runde wieder - und hab´beste laune !!! noch 1 tag - dann 3 wochen URLAUB !!!!!


----------



## Languste (21. Juni 2011)

Ihr habts alle gut. Lasst es krachen und ich darf noch nicht 
Muss meine Blessuren vom Crash noch kurrieren


----------



## blutbuche (21. Juni 2011)

wird schon !!!!  (mitleid rüberschick`!!!)


----------



## Languste (21. Juni 2011)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanke. 

Und dir nen schoenen Urlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jole1982 (21. Juni 2011)

Languste schrieb:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanke.
> 
> Und dir nen schoenen Urlaub.



Kopf Hoch ich muss auch noch pausieren Oberschenkel wir erst langsam wieder dünner und nimmt normale Farbe an ;-)


----------



## barbarissima (21. Juni 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> @barbarissima Juhuuu, she's back und hat super Fotos mitgebracht und außerdem will ich nicht wissen wie der Local nach dem Kampf mit Dir aussah


 
In viele Stücke zerlegt und zum Teil schon gegrillt 





fatz schrieb:


> bist sicher, dass du nicht am rin*d*erhorn warst?


 
Nein, bin ich nicht 

 Das Problem ist ja immer, man hat sich gerade entschieden, vornherum um die Kuh zu fahren, dann hat man es einen Meter weiter schon wieder mit einem Kuhhintern zu tun 

 Und da oben gab es schon schrecklich viele von den Viechern 


Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ja  ... die Kuh schaut schon sehr entschlossen aus . Ich hoffe sie hat dich nicht auf die (nicht vorhandenen) Hörner genommen.


So weit kam sie nicht

 Angriff ist halt immer noch die beste Verteidigung 





mzaskar schrieb:


> schmeckt bestimmt lecker, wenn sie erstmal auf meinem Grill lag, die Gute


 
Der nächste Grillabend geht auf mich 





Languste schrieb:


> Ihr habts alle gut. Lasst es krachen und ich darf noch nicht
> Muss meine Blessuren vom Crash noch kurrieren


 
Gute Besserung 

 auch für Jole1982


----------



## nen (21. Juni 2011)

So viele tolle Bilder von st-bike, Bärbel und Spuri ist auch endlich wieder da 

@jan84 klasse Fotos! Schön, dass ihr trotz dem schlechten Wetter euren Spaß hattet. Neben der Technik würde mir da wohl auch der Mut fehlen 



dusi schrieb:


> @ nen : ich hasse dich für deine bilder


Ich kann doch auch nichts dafür, dass hier so viele Berggipfel in der Gegend rumstehen  



Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *@nen, gell schön sind unsere berge...*


jaaaaaaaaaa 

Heute war eine gemütlich Runde von Jenbach aus angesagt.












Und über den Inntalradweg bei herrlichem Wetter retour nach Innsbruck




LG aus Ibk


----------



## barbarissima (21. Juni 2011)

*Ich sach nur: "BOAH COOL!!!" **

**Deine Fotos lassen mir gleich das Herz wieder höher schlagen 

*


----------



## dusi__ (21. Juni 2011)

sehr gut


----------



## Sirrah73 (21. Juni 2011)

und ich vergammel hier in Dreieich im Büro  das ist fair.


----------



## cytrax (21. Juni 2011)

@ nen, Ich glaub ich wander aus  soooooooo schöööööööön wie dus da hast


----------



## Landus (21. Juni 2011)

Schade, so schönes Wetter gabs bei uns leider nicht. Trotzdem hab ich ne kleine Runde durch den Dreck gedreht, sowas ist auch mal wieder lustig

Los gings am Wenderner Stein richtung Forsthaus , zunächst auf nem halb überfluteten Wanderweg, doch nach unten wurde es immer trockener und besser:




Nur noch eine Richtung, und zwar abwärts...




...und ab durch die Mitte




Dann gabs ein bisschen Trial:




Nen kleinen Hopser über den Bach:




Und ein schönes Steilstück:




Zum Abschluss noch nen 2ten Bach überqueren:




Dann war erstmal putzen angesagt.


----------



## BigA (21. Juni 2011)

Danke mal wieder an alle für´s Zeigen ihrer schönen Bilder . 

Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (21. Juni 2011)

@ Landus 
War deine Fahrrad sehr dreckig? 
Ich hatte mir gedacht bei dem nassen Boden muss ich wieder so viel Putzen


----------



## Cortina (21. Juni 2011)

Danke nen und Landus für die Fotos, genau das brauche ich jetzt 

@nen einzige Kritik diesmal, die armen Boote müssen alle bergauf fahren und der See läuft auch aus 

Ich komme grad von Zahnarzt und bin gefrustet  da muntert sowas auf.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. Juni 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> da haben wir nix mit zu tun


Das sagen sie Alle.....



st-bike schrieb:


> und speziell für Spuri.....


 angekommen...



Hexenwerk schrieb:


> Man man, hier sieht man fast nur Fullys. Sind Hardtails hier so selten oder bilde ich mir das nur ein? Man hat ja fast ein schlechtes Gewissen ein Hardtail zu kaufen. :-(


 Dachte ich auch als ich "nur" die Hardtails hatte..... 
Aber ich denke - die "fleißigsten" Bilderposter hier haben einfach ein Fully. 
Und da diese in aller Regelmäßigkeit posten...verzerrt es etwas das Bild. Schöne Hardtails gab es hier immer wieder... 
und ich denke auf die Benutzeranzahl gerechnet - 
sind die eigentlich gar nicht so selten. 
Bilderfred: Ah, schlechtes Gewissen hab - keine wirklichen 
Aktionsfotos heute (wie die Oberhammertollen meiner Vorposter - Bärbel, ich bekomme noch am PC Angst bei dem Blick ) - 
sondern wie angedroht hieß es 
*heute früh "antreten" zur Wartung & Pflege:*



*Haben wir da nicht noch was/wen vergessen?  *
*Genau! Cube Familie vollständig versammelt....*



Im übrigen waren 3 Schrauben am Knarz-AMS etwas locker - 
1 am Vorbau, 2 der Gelenkbuchsen am Hinbterbau. 
Alles vorsichtig festgezogen...die kleine Testrunde um den Block 
ergab erst einmal keine Knarzerei mehr...hoffe ich bin ihn 
damit wieder los... den Knarz....


----------



## mtblukas (21. Juni 2011)

So ich melde mich auch mal wieder. Musste mich hier erst durch die tausenden Seiten durchlesen 

@Cortina: Hoffe meine Bilder können dich ein wenig aufmuntern.

Das Wetter hier in Italien ist Klasse. Es scheint immer die Sonne, ist aber auch nicht so heiß sodas man gut biken kann.

Ich zeig euch hier mal ein paar Bilder. Wenn ich daheim bin werde ich jeden tag Bilder von einer anderen Tour hochstellen.

Also hier die Bilder:

Erst mal noch eins von der Tour die ich am letzten Tag bevors nach Italien ging gemacht habe.





Hier bin ich schon in Italien.









Meer 









Was ist das für eine Pflanze?





Hier mal wieder mein Cube.





Ohne Helm  





Diese Bilder oben sind alle in den Marken enstanden die folgenden in der Toskana. Die Touren hier werden geführt und das Trail-Netz ist der Wahnsinn. 100 Kilometer nur Trails. einziger Nachteil -> Scott Testcenter 









Durch einen Super-Trail kommt man zur Mondlandschaft:





 Das hier ist der Hammer Canyon-Trail:
Noch ist Ruhe 





Also wie gesagt das ist nur eine Vorschau, wenn ich daheim bin gibts mehr Bilder.

Ich habs sogar geschaft, mit dem Pc den wir dabei haben, ein (schlechten) Teil vom Video vom Canyon hochzuladen.


Bis dann mal und Tschüss Lukas


----------



## Sirrah73 (21. Juni 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ohne Helm



[Oberlehrer an] Mein lieber Scholli,

und dann schreibst Du's auch noch ...neneneneneneeeeee... Kind, fallst de auf 'e Kopp wirst doof.




Also, nächste mal Helm auf, sonst gibet's auf die Buxe bis'e Leuchtkugeln scheisst. [/Oberlehrer aus]

Site Story: Hab an meinem Rad mal hier zu Hause rumgeschraubt und bin zum probieren nur kurz über die Straße. In dem Moment kommt Nachbarskind raus (4 Jahre), sieht mich ohne Helm, gibt mir erst nen kräftigen Einlauf, geht dann zu Papa und sagt "Der Mann ist dumm, der fährt ohne Helm".


----------



## Cortina (21. Juni 2011)

Hey Lucas, you made my day 

ABER Jörg hat recht ohne Helm geht gar nicht und wenn behalts für Dich und poste es nicht noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (21. Juni 2011)

lucas : schön , dass du wieder da bist ! und super bilder haste auch noch mitgebracht !!!!
@sirrah : ..dreieich - na , da hast du ja jeden tag eine recht langen arbeitsweg ....


----------



## barbarissima (21. Juni 2011)




----------



## mtblukas (21. Juni 2011)

war ja nur kurz weils so warm war


----------



## barbarissima (21. Juni 2011)

*@Landus*
Die Trails sehen klasse aus, genau nach meinem Geschmack  



Sirrah73 schrieb:


> und ich vergammel hier in Dreieich im Büro  das ist fair.


Ich will nix hören  Das ist nur unsere Revanche für die Lago Bilder 




Cortina schrieb:


> Ich komme grad von Zahnarzt und bin gefrustet  da muntert sowas auf.


Für Zahnarztfrust gibt eine extra große Portion Mitleid 

 Darfst du denn schon wieder was essen, dann würde ich dir ja zum Trost einen Keks spendieren 




*@Spuri*
Sehr ordentlich von dir  Jetzt könnt ihr sie ja wieder einsauen  

Ich habe den Sonntag auch zur Bikepflege genutzt  Und da das Wetter ja gar nicht besser werden wollte, habe ich auch noch gleich Kette und Kassette erneuert und zum Schluss sogar noch Kurbel und Innenlager rausgemacht und gereinigt und die Reifen abgemacht und entwässert  Da stand nach einer längeren Regenfahrt auf der Autobahn das Wasser drin 


*@Lucas*
Bis auf das "ohne Helm"-Bild sehr schöne Fotos


----------



## Cortina (21. Juni 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Da stand nach einer längeren Regenfahrt auf der Autobahn das Wasser drin



Bärbel, bei Regen kommt das Bike *IN* das Auto, die armen Lager, snif, dafür ist sogar im Corsa platz, schäm Dich 

Beim Zahnarzt hats erst weh getan als ich zahlen musste, da ist heute nen Fully über die Theke gegangen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. Juni 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Beim Zahnarzt hats erst weh getan als ich zahlen musste, da ist heute nen Fully über die Theke gegangen


 Na man gut, dass der so ein Teil als Zahlung nimmt - manchmal hat man am Monatsende einfach gar nicht mehr so viel Geld übrig.


----------



## st-bike (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo an alle

Danke für die Blumen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@Bilderposter: Ihr habt auch einen guten Job gemacht. So macht ein Bilderfred Spass. 

Als Zugabe hier unser dritter Tag

Start bei schönstem Wetter





Hinauf ins Val Federia mit anfangs noch moderaten Steigungen





Irgendwann sollten wir laut Roadbook die Wand rechts erklimmen. Nächster Stop sollte nach fast 2,9 km und durchschnittlich 19% das Rifugio Cassana sein. Also haben wir unser Rad geliebt. (wer sein Rad liebt, der...)










Anfangs hatte ich noch den Elan die kurzen flacheren Stücke zu fahren, aber damit war es schnell vorbei.





 Nach dem Mittag im Rifugio ging es auf der anderen Seite wieder runter. Wieso fährt man eigentlich hoch, wenn man doch wieder runter will???




Weil es Spass macht!!!

Im Inntal ging es dann immer auf und ab. Vorbei an der Rhätischen Bahn





und den hiesigen Einwohnern (hallo Spuri)





Bis ins Paradies





Nur bleiben konnten wir hier nicht, weil es anderswo auch schön ist.











So und das war Tag 3. Vielleicht ginde ich später noch Zeit für Tag 4 und unsere Touren in Nauders. Warnung vorab - Es wird wieder feucht. 

Grüße Stephan


----------



## barbarissima (21. Juni 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Bärbel, bei Regen kommt das Bike *IN* das Auto, die armen Lager, snif, dafür ist sogar im Corsa platz, schäm Dich


Im Corsa wird es schon ziemlich eng, wenn ich dann auch noch rein will  Habe aber für alle Fälle noch ein Tütchen mit einem kompletten Lagersatz hier liegen 



Cortina schrieb:


> Beim Zahnarzt hats erst weh getan als ich zahlen musste, da ist heute nen Fully über die Theke gegangen


Ein Jammer  Aber das bedeutet für dich eine ziemliche Wertsteigerung


----------



## barbarissima (21. Juni 2011)

*@st-bikes*
Habe jetzt schon fünf Mal rauf und runter gescrollt  Ich kann mich gar nicht satt sehen an deinen Bildern


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. Juni 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@st-bikes*
> Habe jetzt schon fünf Mal rauf und runter gescrollt  Ich kann mich gar nicht satt sehen an deinen Bildern


Genau - und so schön blauer Himmel......Tsüssss. 
Und die Einheimischen dort sind mir sehr symphatisch....

Hihi - alles richtig gemacht...beinahe wäre das hier passiert, denn draußen schüttet es gerade wieder....


barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Spuri*
> Sehr ordentlich von dir  Jetzt könnt ihr sie ja wieder einsauen


 
Aber zum Glück war ich zwischen 19.00 - 20.15 Uhr noch mal kurz auf ´ne Runde...wurde immer wärmer, wärmer und Sonne kam raus. Sollte es tatsächlich wieder Sommer werden. 
Ein Irrglaube wie ich nun beim Blick aus dem Fenster weiß...
Aber ich bin trocken unterwegs gewesen.... 
und nun gibt es noch ein lecker Hefe..... zum Abend.
Meine Bilder wirken gegen die letztgezeigten reichlich 
berg- und farblos, aber da ja einige von Regen gebeultet sind gibt
es wenigstenbs was zu gucken - und es erhöht den Hardtail- Anteil. 
*Einfach los - es ist gerade trocken hier....*



*...und ein wenig "blau" kommt auch durch.....*



*....sogar die Sonne lies sich mal kurz blicken....*







*... bei der Tour ins Grüne.....*



*...aber irgendwie kannte ich diesen Anblick nur zu Gut...*







*Also besser doch wieder Richtung Heimat....*



*...auch wenn der "sommerliche Moment" hätte ewig dauern können...*



*Aber die Entscheidung war wohl "goldrichtig" - wenn ich hier aus dem Fenster den Weltuntergang da sehe, *
*kann ich mein Glück noch **gar nicht recht fassen.....*
*Tschüßi - *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (21. Juni 2011)

spuri schrieb:


> Meine Bilder wirken gegen die letztgezeigten reichlich
> berg- und farblos,...


 
Aber gar nicht  
Während bei st-bike immer wieder irgendwelche Berge den Blick in die Ferne ausbremsen, sieht man bei dir endlose Weiten und romantische Seen mit schnuckligen Inselchen und riesige Kornfelder mit entzückenden Blümchen am Wegesrand  Und deine Wolken sind auch viel bedrohlicher als die von st-bike, was dem Ganzen noch eine sehr dramatische Färbung verleiht


----------



## st-bike (21. Juni 2011)

Na dann will ich auch mal ein paar bedrohliche Wolken zeigen. Und bezüglich der im Wege stehenden Berge werde ich mich bessern. Ehrenwort.

Tag 4, mal wieder nass







An unserem letzten Tag haben wir uns die Uinaschlucht gespart, weil sie zwei Tage später im Uhrzeigersinn gefahren werden sollte. Schon vorab das Wetter hat uns einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Und jetzt sagt bitte keiner die Uina hat doch ein Dach. 
Also ging es am Inn entlang und das war





Über ein paar Trails










Am Inn entlang ging es wieder hoch Richtung Nauders.





Bei einsetzendem Regen hatten wir keine Lust noch über den Schwarzsee und sind so direkt zurück nach Nauders




Und nach einer guten Pizza und 3 h im Pool und Wellnessbereiches des Hotels wurden auch das treue Pferdchen etwas gepflegt.





Das war also die Dreiländertour. Nicht so wie geplant/gewünscht, aber so haben wir noch Luft für zukünftige Touren.

Schön wars

Demnächst folgen noch ein paar Fotos von den Tagestouren.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Sirrah73 (21. Juni 2011)

@Stephan: Spitzen Bilder  Wie Bärbel schon geschrieben hat, da könnte man stundenlang rauf und runterscrollen. Toll. Und man sieht euch an, dass euch der Urlaub Spaß gemacht hat .

Nun zu Dir Spuri: Auch Topbilder  Keine Berge, aber dafür Wasser - nein nicht von oben, sondern in den Teichen und Seen. Übrigens, farblos sind Deine Bilder keineswegs.


----------



## dusi__ (21. Juni 2011)

@ stephan :

schöne bilder und eindrücke 

btw: warst du nie beim bund? erst das material dann der soldat


----------



## jensens (21. Juni 2011)

- gelöscht wegen eigener Unfähigkeit -


----------



## Cortina (22. Juni 2011)

Stephan   Super Fotos 

Spuri und das Wasser...wie hast Du uns gefehlt 
Gott sei Dank hatte ich noch ein Fully über, sonst stünde ich jetzt ohne Bike da 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Dämon__ (22. Juni 2011)

*Endlich war es bei uns mal für ein paar Stunden trocken...
@all  sehr geile Bilder...*













*gleich geht es wieder raus *


----------



## NaitsirhC (22. Juni 2011)

Cooler Trail


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. Juni 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Spuri und das Wasser...wie hast Du uns gefehlt


  Ja, und es wird noch mehr Wasser....
Was sind das nur für Aussichten :
http://www.bild.de/home/telegramm/h...15478948,textId=18476008,tabindex=0.bild.html
Machen wir das Beste draus - dumm nur, dass ich bis Mittag "Kinderdienst" habe....und (noch) nicht weg kann. 

Im Übrigen Danke für den Zuspruch zu den gestrigen Fotos - so mit Abstand selbst noch einmal betrachtet - sind sie wirklich recht farbig.
Hatte ich nach der Tour gestern & noch unter den Eindrücken der Vorbilder so nicht erwartet.  
Ich glaube als Flachländler leidet man hier eh latent unter
Minderwertigkeitskomplexen.  Und nun zurück zu den Fotos...

@cortina - ich hoffe Du hast nicht das Bessere über den Tresen geschoben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (22. Juni 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Stephan   Super Fotos
> 
> Spuri und das Wasser...wie hast Du uns gefehlt
> Gott sei Dank hatte ich noch ein Fully über, sonst stünde ich jetzt ohne Bike da
> ...



Also ich würde auf die Zähne verzichten. Beim Radeln verlierst die eh früher oder später. Und italien-integrationspolitisch betrachtet machste Dich ohne Zähne eh besser als Italiener.....

Grinsende Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## fatz (22. Juni 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ja, und es wird noch mehr Wasser....
> Was sind das nur für Aussichten :


hier sollt's noch bis abends halten und deshalb gemma heut noch biken.
fotos wird's aber keine geben. hab die cam wegen der zu erwartenden 
das-schlechte-wetter-rueckt-an-hektik gleich daheim gelassen. cubes sind
auch keine dabei.


----------



## Deleted35614 (22. Juni 2011)

Und der Dämon fährt da fast alles mit nicht abgesenkter Sattelstütze, gell!


----------



## Gummischwain (22. Juni 2011)

Es regnet und regnet... ich rüste bald um, von Fully auf Schlauchboot!


----------



## Neo_78 (22. Juni 2011)

Abgesenkte Sattelstütze schafft Bewegungsfreiheit und viel mehr Spaß!!


----------



## Dämon__ (22. Juni 2011)

Neo_78 schrieb:


> Abgesenkte Sattelstütze schafft Bewegungsfreiheit und viel mehr Spaß!!


jeder wie er es mag, mir ist das einfach zu viel dieses rauf und runter 
werde bei meinem nächsten Projekt eine absenkbare in erwägung ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jensens (22. Juni 2011)

Sommeranfang - endlich Natur pur.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. Juni 2011)

jensens schrieb:


> Sommeranfang - endlich Natur pur.


 Die Natur pur geniessen wollen - und dann gleich mal mit einem Atomantrieb unterwegs sein...mir persönlich wäre die Brennstäbekammer ja etwas sperrig/lästig auf Tour - da ziehe ich mir Muselkraft vor.....

Sonst noch viel Spaß damit - und hoffentlich weitere Fotos von den Ausritten.


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. Juni 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> ...mir persönlich wäre die Brennstäbekammer ja etwas sperrig/lästig auf Tour



Wieso ??? Die Brennstäbe werden in die Sattelstütze geschoben .


----------



## LittleBoomer (22. Juni 2011)

Isch hab mir jetzt die KS 900 R bestellt. gabs grad noch für 139,00 Euro.
Für den Preis kann ich nix falsch machen....
Nur die Länge habe ich jetzt so aus dem hohlen Bauch entschieden, Wobei die 38cm passen müßten....


----------



## Ostwandlager (22. Juni 2011)

*auch mal wieder unterwegs gewesen
@Fatz, das müsste dir doch bekannt vor kommer...














*


----------



## Vincy (22. Juni 2011)

Klaus, brauchst du da beim Radeln schon Stöckli?


----------



## Tigerlyli (22. Juni 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Es regnet und regnet... ich rüste bald um, von Fully auf Schlauchboot!



Dito, heute morgen sahs noch schön aus, da hab ich mich richtig auf eine Feierabendtour gefreut und jetzt ist es nach einem ziemlich heftigen Gewitter immer noch dunkelgrau. Wenn morgen kein Feiertag wäre, könnt ich auch gleich im Büro schlafen. Und dann noch diese depremierenden Fotos hier. Ihr habt auch kein Feingefühl für uns armen Flachlandbiker


----------



## marco_m (22. Juni 2011)

Wir waren gestern unterwegs, Kollege sogar mit Kamera.

Alles begann perfekt, da soll's hoch ..





.. beim Aufstieg (ca. 800HM) auch alles noch perfekt. War ziemlich steil und jeder um die Wolken dankbar die da so aufzogen 





Blick übers Glarnerland Richtung Zürichseeregion ..





.. immer weiter hoch, da hatten wir das erste, recht angenehme Regengüsschen bereits hinter uns ..





.. beim Downhill gings dann aber richtig los, Gewitter und Regen vollgas. Da blieb definitiv gar nichts trocken. Alles Singletrails, durch die Nässe recht tückisch, spassig war's irgendwie aber trotzdem 

Hier noch das "Endresultat" 





Gruss Marco


----------



## fatz (22. Juni 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> auch mal wieder unterwegs gewesen
> @Fatz, das müsste dir doch bekannt vor kommer...



no chlor. auch ohne das huettenschild auf dem letzten bild. musst mal daneben auf den 
pasterkopf. super ruhig, da. ned so der auftrieb wie am heuberg oder kranzhorn.
wo bist runter? den steig oder die strasse?


----------



## barbarissima (22. Juni 2011)

*@Marco *
Das letzte Bild steht doch in krassem Gegensatz zu den vier Ersten 



Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *auch mal wieder unterwegs gewesen *


Wurde ja auch Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (22. Juni 2011)

So, ich hab mal wieder was an meinem schwarzen Flitzer umgebaut, damit etwas Farbe reinkommt: Sunline V1, blau, 762mm.





Und zum Vergleich alter und neuer Lenker:





Ich komm richtig mit klar und empfinde es auch bei mehr als 50km auf Tour nicht störend, sondern im Gegenteil, sehr angenehm!


----------



## Landus (23. Juni 2011)

BAAAH!!!!!! Ich meine, der blaue Lenker ist ja schön und gut, aber diese Kombination mit den grünen Griffen gibt mir gerade den Rest:kotz:
Kann aber auch an der Uhrzeit liegen Mal sehn, vielleicht gefällts mit ja morgen


----------



## Dämon__ (23. Juni 2011)

es wird nicht besser...


----------



## Beorn (23. Juni 2011)

Der Lenker passt zur Sattelschelle und die Griffe passen zum Fahrradanhänger meiner Tochter (außerdem sind sie bequem, aber sie rutschen wie blöde auf dem neuen Lenker rum, darum gibts vielleicht bald Abhilfe für eure müden und geplagten Augen  ).

Ich erkenn mein Bike auf jeden Fall von sehr weit schon am Lenker


----------



## Ostwandlager (23. Juni 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> no chlor. auch ohne das huettenschild auf dem letzten bild. musst mal daneben auf den
> pasterkopf. super ruhig, da. ned so der auftrieb wie am heuberg oder kranzhorn.
> wo bist runter? den steig oder die strasse?



*Gestern war's eh ruhig für diesen Berg. Bin vom joe ne runde geradlt. Paar Kehern die straße runter und dann links weg.*


----------



## invalid (23. Juni 2011)

_

_

_

_



Leider sind die Bilder ohne meine neue Elixir CR entstanden... die ist derzeit in Reparatur.


----------



## fatz (23. Juni 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *Gestern war's eh ruhig für diesen Berg. Bin vom joe ne runde geradlt. Paar Kehern die straße runter und dann links weg.*


ah ja. da gibt's noch was richtig deftiges. muss mal endlich das video vom maerz 
fertigschneiden. war gestern am nachbarberg, nur 4km weiter oestlich. allerdings dem
wetter auf deinen fotos nach einige stunden spaeter. der wendelstein war innerhalb
von 10 minuten hinter einer grauen wand verschwunden, da hab ich dann auch beigedreht.


----------



## chrisle (23. Juni 2011)

Beorn schrieb:


> aber sie rutschen wie blöde auf dem neuen Lenker rum



Haarlack.


----------



## ______________ (23. Juni 2011)

invalid schrieb:


> __
> 
> _



Täuscht das oder fährst du mit Hookworms im Gelände?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st-bike (23. Juni 2011)

@alle Kommentierer: Danke für das Lob über die Bilder.

@dusi: nein war ich nicht. Habe mich für eine sinnvolle Tätigkeit entschieden. 

@spuri: Deine Bilder sind immer wieder toll. So ein goldenes Kornfeld vor den dunklen Wolken hat doch was. Und gerade du zeigst uns doch immer wieder, dass man unser schönes Hobby auch abseits der hohen Berge ausüben kann und Spass dabei hat.

So und hier die letzten Eindrücke von der Urlaubswoche in zwei Tagestouren:

Schande über uns, aber entgegen unserer Gewohnheit haben wir uns für die maschinellen Höhenmeter entschieden und starteten direkt ab der Bergstation zum Plamort






Über die ersten kleinen Trails ging es zum Fotofelsen














auch hier waren wieder die sympatischen Einheimischen unterwegs










Hinab ging es dann auf dem schönen Trail nach Reschen.
















Im Anschluss haben wir uns noch umgeschaut, wie die Profis so über die Berge radeln






Und den Bergpreis haben wir uns in dieser Woche auch verdient






Am letzten Tag war dann noch eine überaus nasse Tour auf dem Programm. Die UIna-Schlucht mussten wir leider auslassen, aber da haben wir wenigstens einen Grund wieder zu kommen.






Nun kehrt der Alltag wieder ein und die Fotos werden wieder etwas weniger. Wer macht jetzt Urlaub und unterhält den Thread?


----------



## jensens (23. Juni 2011)

Nach so vielen Bergen muss auch mal Normalnull gezeigt werden.
Der erste Ausritt frisch vom Händler


----------



## Themeankitty (23. Juni 2011)

@ Beorn 
AUGENKREBS !!!! :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## BIKESTARR (23. Juni 2011)

@Boern
 Immer schön gegen den Strich!!!


----------



## barbarissima (23. Juni 2011)

*@st-bike*
Heute gibt es einen extra dicken Daumen für die Wolken 

 Und noch mal einen für die Trails 

 Die sind ja ein Traum 




*@jensens*
Sehr schönes Bike


----------



## basti1985 (23. Juni 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> jeder wie er es mag, mir ist das einfach zu viel dieses rauf und runter
> werde bei meinem nächsten Projekt eine absenkbare in erwägung ziehen.


 
das Stück das da kommt nach den Fotos, neben/vorm  Kreuz die Felsen runter, auch ? (hoffe du weißt welchen Pfad ich meine)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberia (23. Juni 2011)

Schick, das Analog. Bin ich auch mit angefangen.

Hier mein neues Spielzeug auf seiner ersten Ausfahrt.


----------



## invalid (23. Juni 2011)

______________ schrieb:


> Täuscht das oder fährst du mit Hookworms im Gelände?




ich fahre Schwalbe Big Apple Lite Skin 2.4 ... ich fahre überwiegend Street und Waldwege. und mit dem richtigen Druck taugen sie trotz nicht vorhandenem Profil auch für den ein oder anderen "härteren" Ritt - die Breite machts. Auf der Straße sind sie dann klar überlegen.


----------



## Groudon (23. Juni 2011)

Allerdings.  Auf harten Boden sind Slicks echt gut.  Ich bin manchmal mit meinem 2.0er Kojak auch im Wald gewesen und solange es trocken ist und die Schräglage nicht zu krass wird, sind die Dinger voll zu gebrauchen!


----------



## Dämon__ (23. Juni 2011)

basti1985 schrieb:


> das Stück das da kommt nach den Fotos, neben/vorm  Kreuz die Felsen runter, auch ? (hoffe du weißt welchen Pfad ich meine)


nein das ist mir auch zu hardcore wenn du dich da legst knacken die Knochen. aber sonst am Litermont alles.


----------



## Landus (23. Juni 2011)

Soo, heute haben "Themeankitty" und ich nen kleinen Ausflug gemacht und sind zufällig auch an der neuen Legerhalle von Cube in Waldershof vorbeigekommen. 

Dort ist genug Platz für sage und schreibe 40.000 Würfel

Von außen vermutet man das garnicht:





Und hier noch die lange Seite


----------



## OIRAM (23. Juni 2011)

*So, so, schlechtes Wetter soll gewesen sein und dann gibts auch gleich keine aktuellen Bilder mehr... so geht das nicht...

Wir haben heut mal wieder ne Halde gerockt und auch, sage und schreibe 810 hm zusammen bekommen. (jeder für sich)...

Wie immer steht vor dem Spaß, das Hochkurbeln...

Achso, das hintere Bike ist ein völlig cooles Cube Airwing Teamline...





einmal recht freundlich, bitte...





das war ein schöner Tag, selbst die Bikes stehen Kopf...





Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. Juni 2011)

st-bike schrieb:


> @spuri:.....


Danke! So etwas motiviert.  Und ja, es macht hier auch Spaß. 


st-bike schrieb:


> ..auch hier waren wieder die sympatischen Einheimischen unterwegs.....


 Angekommen. 


st-bike schrieb:


> ..Nun kehrt der Alltag wieder ein...


 Wir haben noch eine Woche ..... aber das Wetter zur Zeit...
Aber auch außerhalb der Saison finden sich Highlights .... 

@beorn - warum black anodized wenn man(n) es letztlich farbig will???????


----------



## Themeankitty (23. Juni 2011)

Landus schrieb:


> Soo, heute haben "Themeankitty" und ich nen kleinen Ausflug gemacht und sind zufällig auch an der neuen Legerhalle von Cube in Waldershof vorbeigekommen.
> 
> Dort ist genug Platz für sage und schreibe 40.000 Würfel
> 
> ...




Wundert euch bitte nicht warum bei der Halle keine Cube Zeichen dran sind. Die haben ich und Landus vorher abgemacht und mitgenommen


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. Juni 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *So, so, schlechtes Wetter soll gewesen sein und dann gibts auch gleich keine aktuellen Bilder mehr... so geht das nicht...*



Ne, geht's auch nicht.

Also, heute Bikes ins Auto und ab zur Hohe Mark, Oberursel. Eine Hochtaunustour sollte es heute werden.

Am Anfang noch fluffige Trails.




Mit schönem Ausblick auf Mainhatten.




Erste Steine stellen sich in den Weg.




Na, das sieht doch mal nach einem Spielplatz aus .




Und Klein-Jörgi kann's natürlich nicht lassen.








Das hat Spaß gemacht  und jetzt noch schnell den Trail runter ... pfffffffffff 

Snakebite hinten .




Rad runter, Mantel ab, Schlauch wechseln, Mantel drauf .... Mist .... Laufrichtung falsch  ... Mantel ab, Mantel drauf. Jetzt aber los .... ehm  ... was ist den mit Vorne  Mist  ... Rad runter, Mantel ab, Schlauch wechseln, Mantel STOP ... Laufrichtung prüfen, passt ... Mantel drauf. 

So, weiter geht's. An der Jupitersäule vorbei zum Kastell Saalburg www.*saalburg*museum.de 

Dieses Bild täuscht leider ... hier recht flowig, 




aber die nächsten 12 km uphill sahen eher so aus.




Das hat echt Körner gekostet. Schlechte Planung meinerseits ... hat meine eh nicht so gute Laune heute in den Keller getrieben.

Irgendwann am Feldberg angekommen, bot sich uns folgendes Schauspiel.




Alleine auf dem Foto 14 (!) Milane. Wow , die Jungs haben die Thermik ausgenutzt. Hatte man später bei Downhill gemerkt, wie der warme Wind den Feldberg hochgestrichen ist.







Die Rüstung ist angelegt .




Aufi 




Denn auch wir im Taunus haben schöne Trails.








So, jetzt geht es auf zum Altkönig. Uch  ... sind wir dahinten nicht hergekommen.




Vom Altkönig gibt es richtig nette Trails runter. Also, auf geht's.




Das ist schon nicht so einfach zu fahren.




Loses Geröll, Wurzeln ... und das ganze auch noch nass.




Aber Guidos Tipps am Gardasee haben erhebliches gebracht.






Dann den Victoria-Trail runter ... eher was nach Tinas Gusto.




Jahrelang die Wäsche hier zum Bügeln abgeliefert ... und dann festgestellt, dass ist gar nicht die Nicht Bügelplatte sondern die Bürgelplatte. Tja, der kleine aber feine Unterschied.




Aber wenigstens gibt es da genug Treppen und Treppenfahren macht ja Spaß.




Derweil saust Tina mit Warp 10 am Victoria Tempel vorbei.




Durch enge "Schluchten" hindurch.




Am Ende hat die Tour ganz schön geschlaucht ... 60-70 % Uphill ging über Trails, 2 Platte, mistiges Wetter ... mal Regen -> Regenklamotten an, Regen aus -> raus aus den Klamotten, dann wieder Regen ... halb totgeschwitzt und Tina musste die ganze Zeit mein Gemecker anhören.

So, jetzt ab nach Hause ... denn wer wartet hier schon auf's Abendbrot ???





Richtig ... unsere Muckelmäuse .

Gruß aus Eschenhahn 

PS: NC17, 5/10, Protektoren und wo erwischt es mich heute ??? An der Achillessehne ... radäng ... Rückschlag und hui waren die schön die Schmerzen. Aber nichts passiert.


----------



## Cortina (23. Juni 2011)

*Boahhhh  da habt ihrs aber krachen lassen NEID
Die ein oder andere Sache sieht echt spaßig aus 

Grüße
Guido
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floggel (23. Juni 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Rad runter, Mantel ab, Schlauch wechseln, Mantel drauf .... Mist .... Laufrichtung falsch  ... Mantel ab, Mantel drauf. Jetzt aber los ....


Hihi, genau das Gleiche ist mir heute auch passiert. Nur hatte ich den Schlauch schon aufgepumpt. Mit meiner Minipumpe pumpt man sich einen elenden Wolf .

Auf Bilder hatte ich heute aber keine Lust, weil ich ständig vor Schauern flüchten musste. Ich hoffe der Sommer kommt nochmal, seit Tagen nichts als Mistwetter .


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. Juni 2011)

floggel schrieb:


> Hihi, genau das Gleiche ist mir heute auch passiert. Nur hatte ich den Schlauch schon aufgepumpt. Mit meiner Minipumpe pumpt man sich einen elenden Wolf .
> 
> Auf Bilder hatte ich heute aber keine Lust, weil ich ständig vor Schauern flüchten musste. Ich hoffe der Sommer kommt nochmal, seit Tagen nichts als Mistwetter .



Ja, ja .... Luft hatte ich auch drauf. Ist doch klar ... Hast'e Schei$$e am Fuß, hast'e Schei$$e am Fuß.


----------



## barbarissima (23. Juni 2011)

Am Rinerhorn hatte ich hinten auch einen Reifen falsch rum drauf  Bin ganz erleichtert, dass das auch anderen passiert  
Wer eine gute Pumpe für unterwegs sucht, dem kann ich diese hier empfehlen. Mit der pumpt es sich recht flott 

PS: Da habt ihr es euch heute aber richtig gegeben  Die Bilder sehen klasse aus


----------



## fatz (23. Juni 2011)

zur unterwegspumpe: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-airik/aid:21224
leicht, billig, gut. hab sie ein jahren und find sie immer noch klasse.


----------



## Heada (23. Juni 2011)

Wieder mal super geniale Bilder von allen!!!  Respekt!

@Oiram:  Freut mich zu sehen, das ich nicht der einzige bin bei dem der Wert des Bikes den Wert des "Tranporters" übersteigt ^^


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (24. Juni 2011)

Mal ne Frage:
Wer von euch ist ab morgen, oder sogar schon ab heute bei den Cube Bike Days in Mayrhofen?
Wir sind ab morgen da....
Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit  ;(


----------



## mzaskar (24. Juni 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ne, geht's auch nicht.
> 
> So, jetzt ab nach Hause ... denn wer wartet hier schon auf's Abendbrot ???
> 
> ...


 
Das arme Tierchen


----------



## barbarissima (24. Juni 2011)

Meinst du, es hat Muckelmäuse bei Sirrahs zum Abendessen gegeben


----------



## Gummischwain (24. Juni 2011)

Das ja mal ne coole Mieze. Twoface ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (24. Juni 2011)

*@ Heada

Sorry, da muß ich Dich enttäuschen.
Das ist nicht mein Auto.
Weil, ich habe gar kein Auto...

Aber,um die wertvolle Last zu transportieren, ist so ein Mondeo schon von Vorteil.
Bei nem neuen Auto, würd ich mich in den Arsch beißen, wenn da ne Macke oder irgend ein Kettenfett im/am Auto ist.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## tobias-fire (24. Juni 2011)

Hier sin mal noch ein paar Bilder vom Ultra Bike Marathon in Kirchzarten.
War mein erstes Rennen.












So sieht man aus wenn man in beiden Oberschenkeln einen Krampf hat.


----------



## Sirrah73 (24. Juni 2011)

@Tobias: Sehen klasse aus die Fotos  ... und beim letzten Foto sieht man schon, dass Du Dir ein wenig den Schmerz verbeissen musstest.


----------



## barbarissima (24. Juni 2011)

*@Tobias *Respekt


----------



## Tigerlyli (24. Juni 2011)

@Tobias, na da versteht aber jemand sein Fotografenhandwerk, tolle Fotos!  Und man leidet richtig mit dir mit 

Ja, mein Donnerwetter hat gestern auch was geholfen und ich konnte endlich meine Tour zum Rimdidim fahren (http://www.schroebel.net/FischbachtalODW/html/rimdidim.html). Ich wollte mir das ganze mal anschauen, ob es sich nicht als coole Shootinglocation eignet. Allerdings sieht man von draussen nicht viel und rein getraut hab ich mich dann ja doch nicht  (im Internet warnt man vor komischen Bewohnern dort)...

Deshalb gibt es nur von der Tour ein paar wenige Bilder 



Schloss Lichtenberg in weiter Ferne..




Vorbei an diesem schönen Lag di Odenwald, leider kommt das auf dem Bild nicht rüber, dort war es wirklich ein bisschen wie am Gardasee oder so   Aber da die Angler schon so komisch geguckt haben, warum ich da jetzt mein Bike in Pose setze und es dann auch noch fotografiere, hab ich kein Bad genommen und bin weiter gefahren  




Und das war mein absolutes Highlight an diesem Tag. Schwalbenschwänze sind bei uns absolut selten und so einen zu sehen ist schon echt toll. Dass er sich dann aber nach etwa 10min Verfolgungsjagd doch noch vor mir niedergelassen hat, damit ich eben dieses Bild machen kann, war einfach grandios  

Danach bin ich dann zum Rimdidim und wollte noch weiter zur Neunkirchner Höhe. Nach halber Strecke habe ich dann aber doch resigniert, weil meine Kraft einfach nicht mehr mit gespielt hat. Blöderweise ging mir auch wieder meine Wasserreserve leer (nächste Woche gehts hoffentlich nach Frankfurt/Kronberg einen Rucksack kaufen  ), so dass ich, zwar schon kurz vor zu Hause, glückseelig war, als ich dieses "Gesundheitsbrünnchen" entdeckt hatte 




Natürlich war das wie Benzin in meinen Adern, was soll man auch sonst von diesem "Heilwasser" erwarten  Und ich war ruckzuck zu Hause  

Grüße
Michele

Ps.Blutbuche, dann sag doch das nächste mal einfach Bescheid, wenn du hier in der Gegend bist


----------



## Cortina (24. Juni 2011)

Michele, sag mir jetzt nicht das ist Schmutz auf dem Sensor beim ersten Bild, nicht bei DIR 

@tobias super Fotos und Glückwunsch zum ersten Rennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tigerlyli (24. Juni 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Michele, sag mir jetzt nicht das ist Schmutz auf dem Sensor beim ersten Bild, nicht bei DIR


 
Wenn dann Schmutz auf der Linse, sonst wäre der Fleck auf allen Bildern zu sehen  Und ja Schande über mich, ich hab den Fleck eben erst gesehen, die Bilder aber bereits gestern Abend hier hoch geladen. Da mein Internet mal wieder megaaaaa laaaaangsaaaaam war, hatte ich keine Lust mehr, den Beitrag zu schreiben. Somit komme ich hier im Büro nicht an die Bilder ran, um das auszubessern  Ich bitte dies zu entschuldigen oder einfach auf die Canon zu schieben


----------



## Cortina (24. Juni 2011)

Achsoooo, Du hast die mit der Canon gemacht, sag das doch gleich, das sind wir von Canon ja schon gewöhnt


----------



## barbarissima (24. Juni 2011)

Ausnahmsweise entschuldigen wir das mal  Aber auch nur, weil die Bilder so hübsch sind 
Und noch ein kleiner Tip: Nächstes Mal sagst du einfach, dass da ein Drache rumflattert


----------



## fatz (24. Juni 2011)

Tigerlyli schrieb:


> Wenn dann Schmutz auf der Linse, sonst wäre der Fleck auf allen Bildern zu sehen


da muss ich dich enttaeuschen. dreck auf der linse ist unscharf. das ist der hier definitif
nicht. allerdings scheint er ja wieder runtergefallen zu sein.


----------



## BigA (24. Juni 2011)

Michele der Schmettig ist wirklich wunderschön geworden. Da hat sich die ganze Tour wirklich gelohnt.

Gruß Alex


----------



## gerrit981 (24. Juni 2011)

Hallo Cuberinos

Fritzz war wieder spielen.

Ab hoch auf 1113 m, dann noch kurz über Schotter und ab auf den Trail.

Leider nur Standfotos...





und mit Wasser:






Gruss
Gerrit


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. Juni 2011)

gerrit981 schrieb:


> Hallo Cuberinos, Fritzz war wieder spielen.Gruss Gerrit


 Spuri und AMS auch....
Dem Tipp von neulich folgend - bin ich lieber mit dem Bike durch den Wald.....und siehe da, bin auch nicht stecken geblieben..
Schön schlammig war es noch an einigen Stellen - aber grundsätzlich war es sehr gut befahrbar. 
Bei der kommenden Hitze wird es wohl eher wieder "versanden".... die Gegend hier hat nicht ohne Grund den Beinamen "Märkische Sandbüchse". 
Egal - heute war es top - 15° und windig...und wie gesagt der Untergrund noch leicht feucht.
*Also auf in den Stadtwald - im Übrigen: Das Lenkradkörbchen blieb da stehen....*



*Auch hier sind noch einige Erinnerungen an das Unwetter neulich zu finden...*



*Über die Bahnstrecke Warschau-Berlin kommt man dann in den kleinen, ruhigen Ort Pillgram...*



*...früher war hier wohl mehr los...*



*...heute ist es sehr entspannt am Dorfteich...*



*Aber auf Straße habe ich keinen Bock - also wieder ab in den Forst da hinter der nicht zu sehenden Bahnlinie....*



*Wenn das kein "Deutscher Wald" ist .... "Preußisch exakte Ausrichtung"....des Gehölzes...*



*Wie immer kommt abwärts auf Fotos einfach nicht rüber....*



*Irgendwann ist dann auch mal "Schluß mit Bunny-Hop" *



*Lustig fand ich, dass das ablaufende Regenwasser das Laub wie *
*"weggeharkt" beiseite spülte....*



*War jedefalls mal wieder richtig schön/anstrenged ca. 90 Minuten im Wald zu **verbringen....egal wie wir danach ausgesehen haben...*












Den Knarz habe ich leider nicht ganz vertreiben können - aber er tritt nicht mehr so oft, und meist nur auf Bitumen auf. 
Vielleicht "beschwert" sich da jemand einfach nur wegen nicht ganz artgerechter Haltung.... 
Mal sehen, wie sich das entwickelt....
Zum weiteren Suchen und/oder Bike-Wash bleibt keine Zeit...die Holzkohle beim Kumpel ruft... 

Da Wochenende ist - hoffe ich doch auf etwas mehr Bilder hier, ist ja nix los bislang...


----------



## BIKESTARR (25. Juni 2011)

Zum Foto "Deutscher Wald"
Wirklich geiles Foto.


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. Juni 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> hoffe ich doch auf etwas mehr Bilder hier, ist ja nix los bislang...


Waaaaasssss ? Dabei haben wir doch extra gezeigt wie schön man so einen freien Donnerstag nutzen kann


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. Juni 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Waaaaasssss ? Dabei haben wir doch extra gezeigt wie schön man so einen freien Donnerstag nutzen kann


Ja - wieder mal blöde ausgedrückt - die letzten Tage waren schon sehr ergiebig  - Bemerkung war nur auf "Heute" bezogen....der Beitrag vor mir war ja noch von Gestern... Mein Fehler! So muss nun los....

@bikestarr - Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedal41 (25. Juni 2011)

Hi Cubes !

Schöne Fotos von euch........

@Spuri  besonders das Bild , Deutscher Wald

@ alle Teilnehmer des Ultra Bikes in Kirchzarten 

heut was wieder mal schön warm und Windstill , kleine Tour heut Vormittag........

Grüsse aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## jensens (25. Juni 2011)

Hier wieder was flacheres:


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. Juni 2011)

Regen, Regen, Regen .... na und ... raus in die Schlammschlacht .

Vorher




Hinterher




Und dazwischen ... erstmal wieder hoch zur Platte.




Tina hat sich heute ins Fitnessstudio verkrümelt ... boykotiert das schlechte Wetter . Deshalb musste ich heute mal mit dem Selbstauslöser spielen.




Naja, nicht jedes Foto ist so geworden wie gedacht.




@Guido: Leider kein Blick zu erhaschen auf Wiesbaden (überm alten Steinbruch / Platte) 




Eines hat der Regen ja als Gutes. Keine Schönwettermeckerspaziergeher unterwegs .




Ach, da bin ich immer wieder gerne. Hohe Kanzel 




So, jetzt aber wieder ab nach Hause ... ne schöne warme Dusche und dann lecker Sommereintopf essen, den ich heute Mittag schon gekocht habe und der jetzt durchgezogen sein sollte.




Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## blutbuche (25. Juni 2011)

@sirrah ; ..das letzte  bild ist toll !!!! 
@spuri : schöne bilder 
@tigerlili : das bild vom schmetterling ist echt genial . hab auch noch eins - allerdings nur von nem pfauenauge ... greez !!! kati (heute auf der couch statt im wald ...)


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. Juni 2011)

-


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @tigerlili : das bild vom schmetterling ist echt genial . hab auch noch eins - allerdings nur von nem pfauenauge ...


Da von mir heute nach dem Abend gestern eh nix zu erwarten ist - das Wetter auch (noch) doof ist ...... nur hier der Kommentar:
Sirrah  und ein weiteres Foto vom letzten Sommer zum Thema Schmetterlinge - dann aber im Cube Talk....
Euch einen schöneren Sonntag....


----------



## LittleBoomer (26. Juni 2011)

Nen Letterschming habe ich auch...


----------



## regenrohr (26. Juni 2011)

seit einer Ewigkeit mal wieder mit dem kleinen, schwarzen, harten unterwegs gewesen...


----------



## mtblukas (26. Juni 2011)

gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (26. Juni 2011)

Hier mal meins, war nur ne kurze Tour  (Handycam)


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,


nach einigen Regentagen hat sich heute ja gutes Wetter angekündigt. Das schreit ja nach einer schönen Tour.

Heute sollte es gehen: Eschenhahn - Platte - Eiserne Hand - Hohe Wurzel - Trailstrecke zur Wiesbadener Fasanerie - Platte- Eschenhahn. 40 km / ca. 1100 hm

Heute hatten wir dann auch Besuch von Regina aus Frankfurt dabei und Chris aus Eschenhahn war auch mit.





Zur Hohen Wurzel rauf ist es aber nach der Eisernen Hand ein ziemliches gekurbel.




Kurze Rast an der Hohen Wurzel.




Aber man wird mit einigen schönen Trails belohnt. Hier bei der ersten Trail Pause.




Leider ist der zweite Trailabschnitt extremst durch den Forst oder wem auch immer ramponiert worden. Anlieger, Kicker etc... sind kaputt gemacht worden. Naja, wird sich selber regeln. Erste "Umgehungen" um die gefällten Bäume, die quer über den Trail liegen, gibt es schon .
Aber ich will mal hier keine Bilder von den Trails posten, um keine schlafenden Hunde / Förster zu wecken .

An der Fasanerie erstmal nach der ganzen downhillfahrerei ne Stärkung: Kasekuchen (hmmm lecker) und Cappucino.




Am Ende heisst es dann, wieder hochkurbeln nach Eschenhahn. Warum müssen wir nur oben wohnen ??? .....




.... Damit wir ne schöne Aussicht haben. Da hinten waren wir heute .




So, jetzt aber nach Hause ... Fußball gucken .




Spaß hat's gemacht .




Zum Abschluss den Eschenhahner "Wiesentrail" runter.




Grüße aus Eschenhahn 

PS: @Cytrax: Ein schönes sauberes AMS, sieht aus wie neu und aus dem Ei gepellt .


----------



## cytrax (26. Juni 2011)

Danke dir  is ja auch frisch geputzt^^ und da ja von heut auf morgen wieder alles trocken war gibts auch kein schmodder


----------



## Cortina (26. Juni 2011)

*Joerg das Wetter hat gehalten  sag Regina ich mag ihre Hose 

LittleBoomer, das Schmetterlingbild ist ja mal superklasse 

Wir hatten auch Glück mit dem Wetter auch wenns nicht so gut losging.

Los ging es Samstag Abend recht frisch auf dem Valparola Pass:




Die Aussicht am nächsten Morgen war schon mal ganz nett, wenn auch sehr frisch




Ein Selbstportrait zum Start




Gemütlich gings erst mal nach oben




immer steiler




da ist so ein Fotostopp schon ne ganz gute Ausrede zum Päuschen machen 




und warten bis die letzten auch noch nachziehen




vorbei bei Heidi und Peter




nach ganz oben mit Blick auf Covara und dem Grödnerjoch




Stereo beim chillen




Sella Ronda




Marmolada




und ab nach Corvara runter




am Ende war das Stereo so müde dass es auf dem Heimweg schon mal ein Nickerchen gemacht hat 




Grüße
Guido
*


----------



## mzaskar (26. Juni 2011)

Da war ich, noch nicht lange her  Nur das Sportgerät war ein anderes 

das letzte BikeBild ist doch die Anfahrt vom Monte Cherz runter zum Passo Campolongo??? Naja, nicht weit das Hotel Boe ist unsere Stammwinterunterkunft


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. Juni 2011)

@Guido: Klasse Fotos  das macht einen richtig neidisch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (27. Juni 2011)

Anfang der Woche mal dem Achensee besucht und festgestellt: Landschaftlich echt top, aber leider viel zu wenig legale Trails. 

Teilweise tierisch verblockt 





Das Stereo fühlte sich wohl in der Sonne





Blick aufs Karwendelgebirge





Der absolut empfehlenswerte "Tunnelweg" von der Bärenbadalm runter. Nix wildes, aber schön flowig...





Chillphase 





Schöne Trails gibts dort massiv, allerdings steht alle paar Meter ein relativ uncooles Schild


----------



## dusi__ (27. Juni 2011)

uh lala  

wenn ich eure alpen fotos seh fühlt es sich an als wäre der urlaub da unten noch 3 jahre weit weg...  schöne fotos aus den bergen


----------



## Gummischwain (27. Juni 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was hast du denn da für einen schicken rockring drauf?! 
Sowas suche ich für mein Stereo auch noch dringlichst. 
Ist das anstelle des größten KB montiert oder zusätzlich durch lange Hülsen/Schrauben?


----------



## Cortina (27. Juni 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Was hast du denn da für einen schicken rockring drauf?!
> Sowas suche ich für mein Stereo auch noch dringlichst.
> Ist das anstelle des größten KB montiert oder zusätzlich durch lange Hülsen/Schrauben?



Ist anstelle des großen KB montiert, die passenden Schrauben liegen bei.
Ist dieser hier





Grüße
Guido


----------



## fatz (27. Juni 2011)

hast du dann als mittleres ein 36er oder sieht das nur so aus als waer's ein 32er?


----------



## LittleBoomer (27. Juni 2011)

Das wollte ich ihn auch grad fragen.

super Bilder von tollen Touren von Euch allen.


----------



## Cortina (27. Juni 2011)

Ist noch ein original 32er das 36er hab ich hier liegen, weiß aber noch nicht ob ichs drauf mach


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juni 2011)

da ich mein 36 ja nicht bekommen habe, fahr ich auch 32. langt seit märz dickeeee


----------



## Gummischwain (27. Juni 2011)

Schaaade. Ich suche einen Rockring/bashguard, den ich zusätzlich zum großen KB montieren kann. 
Da ich ja Flachlandtiroler bin, brauche ich mein 44er. 
Bis jetzt habe ich leider nichts passendes/brauchbares/bezahlbares gefunden...
Hat evtl. einer einen guten Tip für mich? 
(im cube-talk-fred)

Habe eben einen von Shaman-Racing gefunden:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-Racing-Rockring-Comp-4-Arm-112mm::10319.html

Das Teil soll mit Priorität meine Wade vor dem großen KB schützen, weniger das große KB vor Aufsetzern. Ein Kumpel von mir ist kürzlich bei nem Sturz abgerutscht und hat sich die gesamte Wade aufgeschlitzt .


----------



## fatz (27. Juni 2011)

ah wo! 44 braucht keine sau! ich fahr am lv  22/36. das langt allemal, ausser du willst dich mit rennradlern anlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> ah wo! 44 braucht keine sau! ich fahr am lv 22/36. das langt allemal, ausser du willst dich mit rennradlern anlegen.


 
fährst du die SLX oder hast du eine andere "umgebaut"?
immo fahre ich eine XTR 3-fach Kurbel. und würde die, wenn es denn Zeit wird, auf 2-fach umbauen. Da ich aber mit dem bike auch zur Arbeit fahre brauchs êin 36er. Nun weiss ich nicht ob îch ein spezielles KB brauche .... 

damit es nicht allzu offtopic wird, ein Bild meiner verflossenen


----------



## Gummischwain (27. Juni 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> ah wo! 44 braucht keine sau! ich fahr am lv  22/36. das langt allemal, ausser du willst dich mit rennradlern anlegen.



Na ja, was dir langt, muss ja nicht unbedingt auch allen anderen "langen", gell? 

Ne, mal im Ernst.
Ich fahre auch viel ebene Strecke (vor allem zur Arbeit) und da kannste mit nem 36er nix anfangen! Es sei denn du willst wie ne Nähmaschine treten um vom Fleck zu kommen. 
Und ja, ich lege mich dann und wann auch mit Rennrädern an.


----------



## fatz (27. Juni 2011)

mach ma mal im talk weiter.....


----------



## Tigerlyli (27. Juni 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tzzzzzzzzzzzzz meine Brille ist ja jetzt voll mainstream püh *schmoll* 

Aber geile Bilder sinds ja schon


----------



## fatz (27. Juni 2011)

aber ein selbstportrait isses definitiv trotzdem nicht.


----------



## j.wayne (27. Juni 2011)

eher ein Nasenhaarportrait.

Noch 4 Tage arbeiten dann gehts auch in die Dolomiten. Leider nur ein Tag aufm Rad und den Rest mit der Freundin erholen.


----------



## blutbuche (27. Juni 2011)

cortina is mein bilder könichhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!


----------



## Cortina (27. Juni 2011)

Danke Kati, könnte der Könich wie er wollte wäre er gestern am Liebsten dageblieben, war teuer bezahlt der Tag, hab trotz Sonnenschutz 30 nen knallrotes Gesicht 

Da es vorher Tage geregnet hatten waren die Wiesen sowas von knallgrün, das war der Hammer, mit meinen Hosen hingelegt und den Guido im Gras nicht mehr gefunden 

Muss jetzt leider los nach Salzburg 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## blutbuche (27. Juni 2011)

..hätt´ich gern geseh´n , so´n frosch guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nen (27. Juni 2011)

Mensch Guido, wegen dir ist jetzt der ganze Parkettboden voll Sabber - so eine Sauerei  
Super Fotos 


Cortina schrieb:


> @nen einzige Kritik diesmal, die armen Boote müssen alle bergauf fahren und der See läuft auch aus


Schuldigung  Ich schiebe es jetzt mal auf weibliche Ablenkung *pfeif*

Heiß bei fast 30 Grad aber dafür kaum ein Wölkchen am Himmel. Zuerst einmal nach Süden Nachschau halten, ob Tuxer und Stubaier Alpen noch da sind.









Nachher im Norden zum Wettersteingebirge und zur Karwendel Nord- und Halltalerkette geschaut.









blau in blau und Wolken


----------



## blutbuche (27. Juni 2011)

...reizt grad´zum reinhüpfen ----- schwitz , tropf ... 44 grad i- d. sonne ---hechel ---


----------



## Cortina (27. Juni 2011)

nen warum hast Du deine Trailhunter in grün nicht an 

Würde zum Shirt passen 

Vergiss die Wolke, wenn die Richtung stimmt ist das die berühmte Kondenzwolke über Günzburg 

Das Seepanorama ist ja mal klasse, wie haste das gemacht, ausgeschnitten gestiched oder Weitwinkel?

Grüße aus Salzburg
Guido


----------



## andi_tool (27. Juni 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> nen warum hast Du deine Trailhunter in grün nicht an
> 
> Würde zum Shirt passen
> 
> ...



Grundremmingen - wenn schon, dann bitte korrekt!


----------



## Ostwandlager (27. Juni 2011)

*@nen

waren am we ganz in deiner nähe...

*


----------



## cytrax (27. Juni 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Grundremmingen - wenn schon, dann bitte korrekt!



Ich seh die jeden tag  komme aus Dillingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (27. Juni 2011)

passt doch, weiß jeder was gemeint ist


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. Juni 2011)

@nen, Guido und auch Ostwandlager: Schämt ihr euch eigentlich gar nicht so saugute geile Alpenpanoramafotos hier reinzustellen . Man, ich platze fast vor Neid ... aber nur fast ... hier im Taunus ist's ja auch schön .


----------



## kubitix (27. Juni 2011)

nabend zusammen,

ich war am Wochenende auch mit´m Bike unterwegs und mit´m Bike.

Bilder gibt´s keine, AUS PROTEST!!!!!!!!!!!

Stefan


----------



## Strampelaffe (27. Juni 2011)

> @nen, Guido und auch Ostwandlager: Schämt ihr euch eigentlich gar nicht so saugute geile Alpenpanoramafotos hier reinzustellen


 
Jörg, ich sehe das genauso wie du. Was die Herren mit ihren Bildern hier abziehen, ist schon reichlich unverschämt..... man könnte es als psychologische Attacke auf geografisch benachteiligte Randgruppen bezeichnen. Also quasi ein topografisches Mobbing. Die Randgruppe besteht schätzungsweise aus 94% der Forumsmitglieder...... wenn jetzt die Bilder wenigstens in voller Auflösung hochgeladen würden, würde ich das ein oder andere ja noch als Wallpaper auf meinem Rechner nutzen. Aber so ist das pure Schikane!!!


----------



## kubitix (27. Juni 2011)

Strampelaffe schrieb:


> ist schon reichlich unverschämt.....







Strampelaffe schrieb:


> man könnte es als psychologische Attacke auf geografisch benachteiligte Randgruppen bezeichnen.








Strampelaffe schrieb:


> topografisches Mobbing.


----------



## Cortina (27. Juni 2011)

Ok OK, ich gelobe Besserung und versuche in Zukunft weniger zu fotografieren 

Außerdem werde ich meinen Namen von Cortina in Cuxhaven ändern und nur noch Flachlandfotos posten 

Grüße
Guido

PS: Strampelaffe, Bilder in voller Auflösung gibts per email (PN)


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. Juni 2011)

So, um dem TopoMobbing entgegenzuwirken hier Bilder meiner heutigen Feierabendschnellrunde.

Letzte Sonnenstrahlen einfangen.




Gruß vom Jagdschloss Platte.




Nördlich von Eschenhahn




Wie immer ein ständiges Auf und Ab mit 23km/570hm ... nicht viel, aber umso spaßiger mit ein paar Traileinlagen.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## kubitix (27. Juni 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> So, um dem TopoMobbing entgegenzuwirken



es ist dir gelungen.


Spaß beiseite, man(n) muß nehmen was man(n) hat.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2011)

Was'n das für ein hässliches Dach an meiner Sommerresidenz  Ich glaube ich muss da mal nach dem Rechten sehen


----------



## fatz (28. Juni 2011)

PSSSST! da hat sicher ein architekt einen preis dafuer gekriegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (28. Juni 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Gruß vom Jagdschloss Platte.



Ist zwar kein topographisches Mobbing, fällt aber unter seelische Grausamkeit


----------



## Bocacanosa (28. Juni 2011)

Melde mich auch mal wieder mit Bildern! Wir haben hier aber nur "Flachland-Berge" (bis 816 m).... 

Sonntag:

Vorher:





Nachher:






Gestrige Feierabend-Runde bei knapp 30 Grad...






@Jörg:

Guck mal, wo ich gestern war: 





So sieht man es besser:


----------



## blutbuche (28. Juni 2011)

....jaja - die hohe wurzel - muss mal kramen , find´sicher auch ´noch ´n foto .. 

@sirrah : weiss gar net , ob dus schon wo geschrieben hast - wie bist du mit dem kürzeren vorbau zufrieden ???? greez , kati


----------



## Markus i35 (28. Juni 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> PSSSST! da hat sicher ein architekt einen preis dafuer gekriegt.


Das ist auf dem Mist vom "Landesamt für Denkmalpflege" gewachsen
guckst Du 
hier


----------



## fatz (28. Juni 2011)

nein ich gucks da gar ned, sonst lauf ich heut noch amok.....


----------



## BIKESTARR (28. Juni 2011)

Kann mir mal bitte jemand sagen, wie man Bilder großmacht und mehr als5stück angängt?
Danke!


----------



## fatz (28. Juni 2011)

wenn du sie anhaengst nachtraeglich anklicken und den link zum bild einfuegen.
mehr als 5? keine ahnung.
am besten du steckst die bilder gleich in deine fotogalerie und verlinkst sie nur hier.
alternativ kannst sie auch bei abload.de oder sowas raufladen und verlinken.


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. Juni 2011)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> @Jörg:
> 
> Guck mal, wo ich gestern war:








blutbuche schrieb:


> @sirrah : weiss gar net , ob dus schon wo geschrieben hast - wie bist du mit dem kürzeren vorbau zufrieden ???? greez , kati



Ja, Topzufrieden mit . Ist tatsächlich ein anderes Bike, aber weniger als 90mm müssens nicht sein. In Trails ist das AMS jetzt superagil und bergauf gut händelbar. Hatte Anfangs erst überlegt radikal von 120mm auf 75 o. 60mm zu gehen, aber am Ende ist es mit seinen 140mm FW ein gutes AM, aber eben kein Enduro (was es ja auch nicht sein soll).


----------



## Bocacanosa (28. Juni 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


>



Da es Dir nicht aufgefallen ist: Ich war auf der höheren "Hohen Wurzel"... 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hohe_Wurzel_(Hunsrück)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (28. Juni 2011)

@Fatz
Danke! Ich verlinke sie in Zukunft einfach!


----------



## Strampelaffe (28. Juni 2011)

> Ok OK, ich gelobe Besserung und versuche in Zukunft weniger zu fotografieren


Diese Maßnahme könnte mir ein halbwegs würdevolles Weiterleben ermöglichen. 
Ich könnte aber auch einfach die Augen schließen und schnell nach unten scrollen, sobald das erste Foto mit strahlend blauem Himmel und schneebeckten Gipfelzipfeln von dir oder nen zu sehen ist.
Andererseits könnte ich mein Cube auch einfach verkaufen und mich einem Hallensport widmen. Turnhallen sehen schließlich alle gleich aus. 

Aber mal ehrlich: Eure Fotos toppen sich jedes Mal selbst! Und auf das Angebot für ein Wallpaper komme ich gerne zurück.


----------



## Cortina (28. Juni 2011)

OK versprochen, dann poste ich eben die Bilder meiner Mitfahrer 

schöne Flowtrails




Relax




Ross und Reiter im Angesicht der Marmolada beim Chillen




Auf der Suche nach dem heiligen Trail




gefunden 




Auf dem Weg ins Paradies 




Grüße
Guido


----------



## barbarissima (28. Juni 2011)

Strampelaffe schrieb:


> Andererseits könnte ich mein Cube auch einfach verkaufen und mich einem Hallensport widmen. Turnhallen sehen schließlich alle gleich aus.


Prima Idee


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. Juni 2011)

Oh man Guido ... wieder so schöne Fotos .

Wiesbaden und Mainz auf einem Blick.




Heute konnte Tina sich auch mal früher aus dem Büro losreissen und war mal vor 20:00 Uhr zu Hause. Das haben wir gleich mal für eine gemeinsame Feierabendrunde genutz.







Großwildjagd in den Hügeln von Wiesbaden 




Nach gnadenlosen 8,5 km musste die Rast her ... der Äppler und das Radler haben gerufen. Wer kann da schon nein sagen .




Uiii, hat länger gedauert wie gedacht ... jetzt flux nach Hause bevor die Sonne weg ist und in Eschenhahn die Bürgersteige hochgeklappt und die Häuser eingefahren werden.












Approaching Eschenhahn ...




Grüße aus Eschenhahn 

PS: 





Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Da es Dir nicht aufgefallen ist: Ich war auf der höheren "Hohen Wurzel"...
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hohe_Wurzel_%28Hunsr%C3%BCck%29



Stimmt, aber ich war auf der schöneren Hohen Wurzel   http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hohe_Wurzel_(Taunus)


----------



## barbarissima (28. Juni 2011)

*Gegen Guidos Bilder komme ich leider nicht an  Der hat aber auch fast immer noch einen weißbegipfelten Berg mit drauf  Daran mangelt es uns hier im Schwäbisch einfach  Aber bei genauerem Hinsehen fällt mir auf, dass ich beim vorletzten Bild - Trail mit Baum - doch was zum kontern habe *

*Habe heute mal eine schöne Flowtrailtour in den heimischen Wäldern gemacht  War ein Traum, nicht zu heiß, überhaupt nix los und die Wege sind wieder weitgehend trocken *





*Was ist das denn  Eine lange Unterhose und eine Jeans hängen da am Baum* *... und auf der anderen Seite ist noch ein Männerschlüpper angenagelt *





*Egal, darum kann ich mich jetzt nicht kümmern  Der Trail ruft *





*Nee oder? Der schöne, sonst so endlos lange Trail ist verstopft ...ein Sturmopfer *
*Fest steht, ich brauche unbedingt eine Klappsäge  Es war eine Haidenarbeit, das ganze Gestrüpp zu überwinden.*





*Aber jetzt ist keine Zeit zum Jammern, ich muss noch ins Eselburger Tal  Da wartet auch noch jede Menge Spaß *
*Na bitte! Ist es nicht hübsch *










*Zum Schluss der Schock in der Abendstunde  Bauen die einfach eine Straße mitten durch den Wald *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (29. Juni 2011)

Schöne Bilder vom Eselsburger Tal! Das liegt ab Sommer auch vor meiner Haustür (so mehr oder weniger).
Klappsägen sind sehr sinnvoll!


----------



## Cortina (29. Juni 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Oh man Guido ... wieder so schöne Fotos
> 
> Wiesbaden und Mainz auf einem Blick.



Danke Danke aber die sind nicht von mir  und die Bilder von Tina in Fahrt sind ja mal erste Sahne 

Außerdem hattet ihr ja auch ne super Fernsicht und die Tour von Sonntag würde ich sofort gegen ne Bratwoscht mit Euch auf der Platte eintauschen 




barbarissima schrieb:


> Gegen Guidos Bilder komme ich leider nicht an  Der hat aber auch fast immer noch einen weißbegipfelten Berg mit drauf  Daran mangelt es uns hier im Schwäbisch einfach



Ich finde Deine Hügel viel sympatischer - also die schwäbischen Hügel 

 - die sind wenigstens nicht so steil wie bei uns.
Ich will ja schließlich Trails fahren und dann stehen da immer diese Berge im Weg


----------



## andi_tool (29. Juni 2011)

Mensch Bärbel,

Du treibst Dich ziemlich oft bei uns im Kreis Heidenheim rum, kann das sein?

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Gummischwain (29. Juni 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


>



Aua! 
Kannst das schöne AMS doch nicht mit der Schaltung (aber ich glaube die Pedale stand bewusst richtig *



*) auf den felsigen Untergrund legen?!


----------



## blutbuche (29. Juni 2011)

eselsburger tal sieht toll aus - muss ich auch mal hin 

@sirrah : du schaffst es immer , die bewegungsbilder so scharf und gut hinzubekommen, mit meiner digi verwischt da immer alles . was benutzt du für eine ???? gruss, kati


----------



## dusi__ (29. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @sirrah : du schaffst es immer , die bewegungsbilder so scharf und gut hinzubekommen, mit meiner digi verwischt da immer alles . was benutzt du für eine ???? gruss, kati



einfach mal gleich schnell neben her fahren und n foto schießen. dann verschwimmt alles was nich gleich schnell ist.
und wenn du mal im stehen jemand fahrendes fotografieren willst einfach kamera mitbewegen beim auslösen. 
oder einfach ne kurze belichtungszeit der cam einstellen.


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. Juni 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> einfach mal gleich schnell neben her fahren und n foto schießen. dann verschwimmt alles was nich gleich schnell ist.
> und wenn du mal im stehen jemand fahrendes fotografieren willst einfach kamera mitbewegen beim auslösen.
> oder einfach ne kurze belichtungszeit der cam einstellen.



So is et 

Wenn Du selber stehst, versuche mit Blitz zu arbeiten. Wichtig, beim Knöpfchen drücken die Kamera immer noch mitziehen. Meist kommt der Blitz ja knapp verzögert.


----------



## andi_tool (29. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> eselsburger tal sieht toll aus - muss ich auch mal hin
> 
> @sirrah : du schaffst es immer , die bewegungsbilder so scharf und gut hinzubekommen, mit meiner digi verwischt da immer alles . was benutzt du für eine ???? gruss, kati



ist leider nicht so toll, wie man meinen könnte. Dafür ist es zu kurz und die Hänge am Rand sind nicht hoch genug - ich  schätze so 30 bis 50 Höhenmeter sind das maximal.

Da würde ich Dir eher Geislingen empfehlen. Das ist nochmal was ganz Anderes...


----------



## fatz (29. Juni 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Meist kommt der Blitz ja knapp verzögert.


nicht nur der blitz. die ausloeseverzoegerung ist eine alte krankheit der digitalen fotographie


----------



## navpp (29. Juni 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> nicht nur der blitz. die ausloeseverzoegerung ist eine alte krankheit der digitalen fotographie



Hat nichts mit digital oder analog zu tun. Wie bei jedem modernen Produkt empfiehlt der Benutzer dem Gerät nur noch die gewünschte Handlung und das Gerät entscheidet dann ob es der Empfehlung des Anwenders nachkommen möchte oder eine Alternative wählt die der vermuteten Intension näher kommt. Beim Flugzeug heißt das "Fly by Wire" beim Fotoapparat eben Autofokus - kommt aufs selbe hinaus - die Akteure sind nicht mehr wirklich am Steuer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (29. Juni 2011)

RTFM und stell das scheiss ding auf M


----------



## Gummischwain (29. Juni 2011)

navpp schrieb:


> Hat nichts mit digital oder analog zu tun. Wie bei jedem modernen Produkt empfiehlt der Benutzer dem Gerät nur noch die gewünschte Handlung und das Gerät entscheidet dann ob es der Empfehlung des Anwenders nachkommen möchte oder eine Alternative wählt die der vermuteten Intension näher kommt. Beim Flugzeug heißt das "Fly by Wire" beim Fotoapparat eben Autofokus - kommt aufs selbe hinaus - die Akteure sind nicht mehr wirklich am Steuer!



Das ist es ja eben was fatz wahrscheinlich damit meinte. 
Also in gewisser Weise habt ihr beide Recht. 

Der reine "Belichtungsvorgang" - also Blende auf und zu - erfolgt bei beiden Varinaten (gleiche Blendensteuerung/Belichtungszeit vorausgesetzt) wahrscheinlich gleich schnell. Kommt natürlich auch auf die Qualität des Films/Chips an.


----------



## fatz (29. Juni 2011)

navpp schrieb:


> beim Fotoapparat eben Autofokus


und ich haett gemeint das heisst eigentlich out of focus


----------



## blutbuche (29. Juni 2011)

@dusi : hääääääääääääääää ?????
.... beim gleich schnell fahren , wie der andere  , kann ich nicht fotogafieren - sorry - da hab ich lieber beide hände am lenker ...
hab ne relativ billige kleine digitale - zum mitnehmen in der hosentasche etc . - da is nix mit einstellen - blitz an - oder aus - macro .. serie und zoomen - mehr  kann die leider nicht . und ja - der auslöser verzögert ziemlich ... demnach . bessere cam - bessere bilder ..!!??!!  schade - wollen morgen auf den flowtrail in stromberg - da hätt´ich gern ein paar nette fahrbilder gemacht . na , dann werden es halt standbilder  auch gut .,..greez , k.


----------



## Tigerlyli (29. Juni 2011)

Lass dich nicht entmutigen. Versuchs einfach mal mit mitziehen und versuche die Verzögerung mit einzubeziehen. Kann man super an Autos probieren. Dann bist du fit für morgen  

Und übrigens, RTFM = read the fckiung manual  


Grüße
Michele
PS.: Bessere Cam heißt nicht gleich bessere Bilder, beherrschen muss man das Ding. Mein Lieblingsbeispiel: http://home.fotocommunity.de/guidokarp/index.php?id=609262&g=327784


----------



## barbarissima (29. Juni 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Mensch Bärbel,
> 
> Du treibst Dich ziemlich oft bei uns im Kreis Heidenheim rum, kann das sein?
> 
> ...


 
Erwischt 

 Ich bin aber auch viel im Ostalbkreis unterwegs 





Gummischwain schrieb:


> Aua!
> Kannst das schöne AMS doch nicht mit der Schaltung (aber ich glaube die Pedale stand bewusst richtig *
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist mir jetzt schon peinlich 

 Aber es war eine solche Wuchterei das Rad über die Gräben zu hieven (die sind viel tiefer, als es auf dem Bild aussieht) da war ich froh, als ich drüben war 





blutbuche schrieb:


> eselsburger tal sieht toll aus - muss ich auch mal hin


 
Das Eselsburger Tal ist schon sehr idyllisch 

 Und oben auf dem Falkenstein kann gemütlich ein Käffchen trinken und dann frisch gestärkt die nächsten Trails in Angriff nehmen 









Beorn schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder vom Eselsburger Tal! Das liegt ab Sommer auch vor meiner Haustür (so mehr oder weniger).
> Klappsägen sind sehr sinnvoll!


 
Da hast du dir ein schönes Fleckchen ausgesucht 

 Und das Schönste, man ist am Wochenende ruckzuck im Allgäu 





Cortina schrieb:


> Ich finde Deine Hügel viel sympatischer - also die schwäbischen Hügel
> 
> - die sind wenigstens nicht so steil wie bei uns.
> Ich will ja schließlich Trails fahren und dann stehen da immer diese Berge im Weg


 
So gesehen bist du natürlich ein richtig armes Schwein 

 Sorry, meinte natürlich Hühnchen 

 Sag Bescheid, wenn du mal in `ner richtig geilen Ecke biken willst und nicht immer in diesem Bergeeinerlei


----------



## kubitix (29. Juni 2011)

n´abend zusammen,

nur mal kurz meinen Senf dazu,

mitziehen, folgende vorgehensweise:

1.Motiv anvisieren
2.Scharfstellen
2.Beginnen mitziehen
3.auslösen, weiter mitziehen
4.Ende mitziehen

so klappt´s eigentlich immer, 
Auch die von Jörg verwendete Methode klappt hervorragend, wenn man den ein Bike zur Hand hat.

Die Auslöseverzögerung ist abhängig von der Qualität des verwendeten Kameramodel´s, und hat zunächst nicht´s mit analog oder digital zu tun. Ich hab hier eine DSLR mit einer Auslöseverzögerung von 41 millisekunden, sie steht damit meiner F5 in nix nach, möchte ich mal behaupten. Es sollte demnach selbst für sportlichste Aufnahmen reichen.

Stefan


----------



## blutbuche (29. Juni 2011)

..haben`s  grad mal im garten versucht .. .. funzt !! danke !!  hhihi ....


----------



## kubitix (29. Juni 2011)

und:

je schneller das Objekt, umso größer der Effekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (29. Juni 2011)

*Super Bilder @ all 

Sehr schön getroffen Stefan.
Wer 3500,- für ne Cam ausgiebt + Optik, der weiß wohl was er da macht.

Vielleicht noch n Tip für günstigcambesitzer: ISOwerte sind in jedem Menü einstellbar.
eine Verdopplung des ISOwertes führt zur halbierung der Belichtungszeit, bei gleicher Blende.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Tigerlyli (29. Juni 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *
> 
> Sehr schön getroffen Stefan.
> Wer 3500,- für ne Cam ausgiebt + Optik, der weiß wohl was er da macht.
> *


Da wär ich mir aber mal nicht so sicher *duck und weg*  

Aber zu deinem Isotipp, wer dann Probleme mit ziemlichem Rauschen hat, dem empfehl ich NeatImage, gibts als kostenlose Version und bewirkt zuweilen Wunder 

Grüße
Michele


----------



## tomsteg (29. Juni 2011)

Im Talk hatte ich ja von unserem Wochenende in Serfaus geschrieben und ein paar Bilder versprochen. Ein paar Bilder hat unser Bike Guide gemacht, aber leider habe ich die noch nicht. Dafür liefere ich ein paar von mir im Voraus.

Am ersten Morgen nach unserer Ankunft wurden wir um ca. 6 Uhr von vielen vielen Kuhglocken geweckt.




Am Sonntag habe ich dann an der geführten Biketour teilgenommen. rund 1000 hm über sehr schöne flowige Trails und Schotterstraßen hinauf zu einer Alm




mit einer herrlichen Aussicht auf rund 2000m




Sobald die Action-Bilder vom Guide kommen, werde ich sie nachliefern.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von meiner Feierabendrunde gestern Abend. Nicht ganz so hoch, dafür aber direkt vor der Haustür




Und die Aussicht kann sich auch sehen lassen


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juni 2011)

Und ich dachte immer Wunder dauern etwas länger


----------



## kubitix (29. Juni 2011)

Tigerlyli schrieb:


> Da wär ich mir aber mal nicht so sicher *duck und weg*



geenaauuuuuu, mit weichem aauuuuuu, deshalb:

http://www.fahrradreparatur.net/fahrradreifen-wechseln-anleitung-tipps/:lol:


Papa


----------



## pecto69 (29. Juni 2011)

Nabend..

Und wenn man bei Auto und Krad Mitzieher macht, sieht es wenigstens nicht aus
als wenn die parken  (Stehende Räder)





http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/mypics/979013/display/20787909

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (29. Juni 2011)

Boah Pedelec´s


----------



## pecto69 (29. Juni 2011)

Fufftschger Puchs only


----------



## kubitix (29. Juni 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> OK versprochen, dann poste ich eben die Bilder meiner Mitfahrer



Guido, Guido, Guido,

ich sach nur ein´s:

DAS Loch wird *größer*

Stefan


----------



## Tigerlyli (29. Juni 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> geenaauuuuuu, mit weichem aauuuuuu, deshalb:
> 
> http://www.fahrradreparatur.net/fahrradreifen-wechseln-anleitung-tipps/:lol:
> 
> ...



Ohje, jetzt hab ich mir aber ins eigene Fleisch geschnitten


----------



## blutbuche (29. Juni 2011)

..wundert mich , dass ihr euch bei meinem :"ich hüpfe durch den garten bild"nicht bepieselt habt ...


----------



## Tigerlyli (29. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..wundert mich , dass ihr euch bei meinem :"ich hüpfe durch den garten bild"nicht bepieselt habt ...


Na wir haben Anstand   *hust*


----------



## buschhase (29. Juni 2011)

Seit wann?


----------



## andi_tool (29. Juni 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Erwischt
> 
> Ich bin aber auch viel im Ostalbkreis unterwegs



Ich werde mal die Augen aufhalten und mir Dein Bike hier auf den Bilder in Ruhe zu Gemüte führen. Sollten wir uns dann mal irgendwo begegnen, kann ich ja "Halt" schreiben...


----------



## Cortina (30. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..wundert mich , dass ihr euch bei meinem :"ich hüpfe durch den garten bild"nicht bepieselt habt ...



Na ja, bei einer normalen Aufnahme hätte ich mir Gedanken gemacht aber so 

Außerdem, wer sagt das wir das nicht getan haben...


----------



## Dämon__ (30. Juni 2011)

*Ich sorge mal für die ersten Bilder auf der Seite...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti2910 (30. Juni 2011)

Mal ein paar Fotos von meinen Feierabendrunden. Hatte leider nur mein Iphone dabei und irgendwie macht das zur Zeit SEHR schlechte Fotos, weswegen ich auch nur wenige gemacht habe. Muss ich mir mal anschauen und beim nächsten mal einfach Digicam mitnehmen 


_Erstmal hochstrampeln:_





_dafür gibts dann eine Miniaussicht:_





_Und man darf wieder bergab fahren:_













_Die Tiefe und Steilheit der Senke kommt auf dem Foto irgendwie garnicht rüber:_





_Brav gemacht Würfel:_










Das lustigste war aber gestern ein Verrückter, der auf einem Trail bergauf an mir vorbeizieht mit einer Art altem Rennrad (!).
Nach dem Gruß dachte ich mir schon, na viel Spaß bergab.

Kurze Zeit später lag er dann in einem Gebüsch und hat gelacht. Ich habe ihm dann gesagt, dass es ja schon ganz schön mutig ist, mit so einem Rad hier zu fahren. Er meinte nur, dass er hier oft lang fährt und es geht schon, wenn man die ganzen Steine und Wurzeln kennt, aber die eine kannte er anscheinend nicht


----------



## BIKESTARR (30. Juni 2011)

Tolle Fotos, aber wie hast du so viele Bilder großgemacht? Wie geht das?


----------



## Sirrah73 (30. Juni 2011)

@Dämon und Basti: tolle Fotos 

@Basti: Das kommt gut rüber mit der Steilheit ... das schaut nämlich Sacksteil  aus


----------



## barbarissima (30. Juni 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Ich werde mal die Augen aufhalten und mir Dein Bike hier auf den Bilder in Ruhe zu Gemüte führen. Sollten wir uns dann mal irgendwo begegnen, kann ich ja "Halt" schreiben...


 
Ich fahre dann auch extra langsam, damit ich nicht schon über alle Berge bin, bis du fertig geschrieben hast


----------



## barbarissima (30. Juni 2011)

*@Basti und Dämon:*
Jepp, die Bilder sind klasse  Ich liebe Trailbilder  Manchmal möchte man sich am liebsten gleich hinbeamen


----------



## andi_tool (30. Juni 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich fahre dann auch extra langsam, damit ich nicht schon über alle Berge bin, bis du fertig geschrieben hast



blöder Fehlerteufel...

Aber Du kannst ja auch irgendwas extravagantes anziehen, damit ich Dich erkenne..


----------



## xerto (30. Juni 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> blöder Fehlerteufel...
> 
> Aber Du kannst ja auch irgendwas extravagantes anziehen, damit ich Dich erkenne..



vielleicht was grünes?


----------



## andi_tool (30. Juni 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> vielleicht was grünes?



ich dachte eher an "High Heels" und ein schwarzes Abendkleid


----------



## kubitix (30. Juni 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> ich dachte eher an "High Heels" und ein schwarzes Abendkleid



Abendkleid ist schlecht, kann in die Kette kommen, da ist die Unfallgefahr zu groß. Wir wollen doch "unsere" Bärbel nicht in Gefahr bringen!

Aber so´n Bunny-Outfit ist recht sicher und passt auch zu den Heels

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (30. Juni 2011)

gibts den schon high heels mit klickies?


----------



## mtblukas (30. Juni 2011)

ich glaub nur flip flops mit klicks


----------



## kubitix (30. Juni 2011)

Also für SPD hät ich welche


----------



## Dämon__ (30. Juni 2011)

Sind ein wenig weit vorn angebracht, so kommt ja gar kein Druck auf das Pedal...


----------



## basti1985 (30. Juni 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> *Ich sorge mal für die ersten Bilder auf der Seite...*


 

wo ist den das ? ... umgebung Siersburg ?


----------



## basti2910 (30. Juni 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Tolle Fotos, aber wie hast du so viele Bilder großgemacht? Wie geht das?



Danke 

Ich habe die Fotos bei abload.de hochgeladen und direkt auf 1024x768 skalieren lassen. Anschließend direktlink kopieren und hier einfügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (30. Juni 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Also für SPD hät ich welche


 
Mit heiße Treter hast du? Cool 

Bittebittebittebitte mach doch mal ein Foto, wenn du mit denen durchs Gelände heizt


----------



## xerto (30. Juni 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Mit heiße Treter hast du? Cool
> 
> Bittebittebittebitte mach doch mal ein Foto, wenn du mit denen durchs Gelände heizt



würde mich auch interressieren 

auch ein bunny outfit wäre ok


----------



## Dämon__ (30. Juni 2011)

basti1985 schrieb:


> wo ist den das ? ... umgebung Siersburg ?


Bitzerberger oberhalb von Beckingen


----------



## kubitix (30. Juni 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Bittebittebittebitte mach doch mal ein Foto, wenn du mit denen durchs Gelände heizt



Sorry Bärbel sind nicht meine, sind die vom "wilden" Weibchen. Ich würde die ja auch gerne tragen und renn mir schon seit Monaten die Hacken ab, aber in Größe 45 ist da leider nix zu machen. Aber ich versprech dir, wenn ich welche finde mach ich Foto.

Stefan


----------



## Snoerre (30. Juni 2011)

mein neues Cube...macht richtig laune


----------



## mtblukas (30. Juni 2011)




----------



## barbarissima (30. Juni 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Sorry Bärbel sind nicht meine, sind die vom "wilden" Weibchen. Ich würde die ja auch gerne tragen und renn mir schon seit Monaten die Hacken ab, aber in Größe 45 ist da leider nix zu machen. Aber ich versprech dir, wenn ich welche finde mach ich Foto.
> 
> Stefan


 
Deine Suche ist hiermit beendet


----------



## andi_tool (30. Juni 2011)

wenn ich gewusst hätte, was ich damit auslöse....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. Juni 2011)

Gut die "Foto Comunity" habe ich noch durchgehen lassen. Ist ja für einen guten Zweck. Aber "Hasen- Kostüme" gehen hier nur zu Ostern durch. 
Im übrigen bräuchte ich die Pumps nur in der 43 - aber ich fahre leider keine Klickies....

Zum Thema: 
War Mittwoch bei schönstem Wetter noch unterwegs - und dann bis jetzt verreist. 
Bei dem Sauwetter derzeit erinnere ich mich gerne an den Ausflug nach Lebus - und unten, direkt an der Oder, wieder zurück.....
Mit ein paar Fotos lasse ich Euch gerne teilhaben - am vergangenen Sommerwetter...
*Die Jungs und Mädels sind auf der Tour ein "Muss" *



*Aussichts- und Rastpunkt mit Blick auf´s Odertal - Richtung Polen*







*Zurück im Tal - und nicht mehr weit....*



*Muss man über diese Brücke...früher waren "nur" die Eisen links....da hat so mancher wieder umgekehrt... Heute geht es bequemer.*
*

*
*Aber eben alles Wiese (Flachland). Die "Hügel" darf man im übrigen nicht befahren - Naturschutz = seltene Adonisröschen...*
*Ist auch o.k. so....*



*Aber irgendwie auch herrliche Natur - und es stehen keine Berge "im Weg" *








Und nun lasst uns "snoerre" nacheifern - richtig Laune ist 
Fotos davon hier einstellen - ist 
Servus!

PS: An die Bergfraktion und deren Fotos  - aber  =


----------



## fatz (1. Juli 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie auch herrliche Natur - und es stehen keine Berge "im Weg"


ja ja. weg mit den alpen freier blick zum mittelmeer.


> PS: An die Bergfraktion und deren Fotos  - aber  =


ich hoff ich schaff's heut noch dann stell ich noch ein paar bilder vom dienstag
abend rein: 550hm strampeln, 300hm tragen, einen gipfel fuer uns allein und
kaum eine wolke am himmel.  da panarama war der ober hammer. allerdings 
sind wir ein wenig lang sitzen gebieben und waren erst um halb zehn wieder 
unten. da war's im wald dann schon etwas duster.

edith sagt:

there we go topo mobbing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (1. Juli 2011)

..gestern auf dem flowtrail in stromberg -scheee wars . auf dem "parcour" ein  paar bilder gemacht - auf dem trail keine zeit - da muss man sich zu arg aufs fahren konzentrieren  grüsse, die kati


----------



## xerto (1. Juli 2011)

@blutbuche

sind die trails in stromberg so gut wie es die werbung darstellt?

lohnt sich eine anfahrt von ffm?

sind es wirklich über 8km?


----------



## dusi__ (1. Juli 2011)

ich weiss nich ob mir der schlumpf blaue sattel gefallen will oder nicht


----------



## fatz (1. Juli 2011)

doch, der reisst's voll


----------



## blutbuche (1. Juli 2011)

@xerto : ..ja , sind ca. 8 km - aber viel durchsetzt mit steinen , wurzeln , rinnen - also FLOW" in dem sinn kommt nicht wirklich auf ...es sei denn , du bretterst mim dh`ler drüber ..die 4 km , die berghoch geh´n , sind nicht ohne - aber natürlich  fahrbar ... ich sag mal : mal was anderes - und spass hats schon gemacht ! greez , k.


----------



## Strampelaffe (1. Juli 2011)

> there we go topo mobbing


 
Wehret den Anfängen: Klaut Ihnen die Berge!


----------



## regenrohr (1. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @xerto : ..ja , sind ca. 8 km - aber viel durchsetzt mit steinen , wurzeln , rinnen - also FLOW" in dem sinn kommt nicht wirklich auf ...es sei denn , du bretterst mim dh`ler drüber ..die 4 km , die berghoch geh´n , sind nicht ohne - aber natürlich  fahrbar ... ich sag mal : mal was anderes - und spass hats schon gemacht ! greez , k.



bin die Strecke mit beiden Rädern schon gefahren und macht mit dem harten, für mein Empfinden, mehr Spass, obwohl ich mit dem weichen ein gutes Stück schneller war...


----------



## fatz (1. Juli 2011)

Strampelaffe schrieb:


> Wehret den Anfängen: Klaut Ihnen die Berge!



komm nur und nimm soviele mit, wie du tragen kannst


----------



## Strampelaffe (1. Juli 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> komm nur und nimm soviele mit, wie du tragen kannst


 
Ich mach's anders: Ich klau' dir die Kamera.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (1. Juli 2011)

@regenrohr : ..mim ht hätt´ich kein bock gehabt , auf die vielen steine und wurzeln ... da war ich schon froh um meinen fw !!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @regenrohr : ..mim ht hätt´ich kein bock gehabt , auf die vielen steine und wurzeln ... da war ich schon froh um meinen fw !!


Tja, eine Cane Creek Stütze könnte da Wunder wirken...von der Optik mal ganz abgesehen.... Autsch - vielleicht doch etwas zu viel den "Homer" gemacht...
Bei uns war endlich auch mal ein "Bike-Event". Selten genug. 
Allerdingsbums nicht für MTB - also ab in den Cube Talk......


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. Juli 2011)

Kleine Feierabendrunde noch nach ner Stunde Fitnessbude ... der Rücken will schließlich auch sein Training für den Rucksack haben .

Die (ursprüngliche) Aarquelle von den Römern angelegt http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aar_(Lahn).




Im Wald ...




Am Wiesenrand diesen Gesellen getroffen. Als der mich gesehen hat, hat er schnell seinen gepunkteten Helm übergezogen und sich versteckt.












Und die Freunde werden noch mal richtisch gude Äppler gebe.




Die sind so klasse die Apfelbäume den Weg entlang ... ich mag Apfelbäume .

Über Eschenhahn ...




Das muss langen heute.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. Juli 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Die sind so klasse die Apfelbäume den Weg entlang ... ich mag Apfelbäume .


 Schöne Hausrunde .... und Ehrenrettung für Heute. 
Bei uns im Oderbruch bzw. dessen "Randgebiet" hat man auch öfter Obstbäume entlang der Alleen. War halt hier früher so üblich. Also ganz früher, als es die Herrenhäuser und Gutshöfe gab und die Leute die Entfernungen dazwischen noch auf schlecht gepflasterteten Witschaftswegen zurücklegen mussten.
Heute natürlich immer noch schön - hier ein von mir gemachtes und bearbeitetes aus dem vorigen Frühherbst. (Sorry for OT ) - aber es passt gerade so gut...


----------



## xerto (2. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @xerto : ..ja , sind ca. 8 km - aber viel durchsetzt mit steinen , wurzeln , rinnen - also FLOW" in dem sinn kommt nicht wirklich auf ...es sei denn , du bretterst mim dh`ler drüber ..die 4 km , die berghoch geh´n , sind nicht ohne - aber natürlich  fahrbar ... ich sag mal : mal was anderes - und spass hats schon gemacht ! greez , k.



klingt doch gut  

mal was anderes  

nicht nur hoch und runter fahren  

danke


----------



## Cortina (2. Juli 2011)

Schöne Fotos 
Der Kollege mit dem Helm ist ja niedlich.

Entweder ist bei Spuri der Hochsommer ausgebrochen oder er hat den Farbregler in seinem Bildverarbeitungsprogram gefunden 
Schöne Farben 

Fahre morgen wieder in die Dolos und werde diesmal keine Fotos machen bzw. posten, sonst gibts wieder Haue wegen mobbing 

Schönes WE und schöne Touren an alle !!!!

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (2. Juli 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Fahre morgen wieder in die Dolos und werde diesmal keine Fotos machen bzw. posten, sonst gibts wieder Haue wegen mobbing



Wehe ... wenn Du  keine Fotos machst gibt's nicht nur Haue, dann gibt es mehr  ... ich lechtze schon nach den Dolo Mobbing Fotos ....


----------



## marco_m (2. Juli 2011)

Diese Woche im Glarnerland 

Klöntalersee

Auf der einen Seite gibt es einen coolen Trail, zwar Fahrverbot, aber am Abend unter der Woche waren da keine Socken 













Am Schluss gings noch auf die Schwammhöchi, für die Aussicht hat sich der Aufstieg gelohnt. Für den Singletrail runter sowieso, von dem gibt's aber keine Bilder ... 





Wenn das Wetter mitmacht, geht's am Montag auf die Lenzerheide :

Kurzbeschrieb der Tour 

Distanz: 53 km
Höhenmeter bergauf: +1230m
Höhenmeter bergab: -4578
6 Bergbahnen

http://www.gps-touren.ch/114_lenzerheide/einzel.php?tourId=1273


Schönes Weekend & Gruss
Marco


----------



## blutbuche (2. Juli 2011)

@marco : SABBER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
@guido : .... wehe ....


----------



## kubitix (2. Juli 2011)

Sehr schöne Bilder habt´s ihr wieder alle. Da ich in der Zwischenzeit auch nicht untätig war, mal zwei Bilder von der Runde heute morgen.

Odenwald Idylle, Laudenau, Blickrichtung Süden.




50 HM unterhalb der Neunkirchner Höhe, nach 10,5 Monaten, geschafft!




Stefan


----------



## Guerill0 (2. Juli 2011)

Bei so nem freudigen Ereignis hätt ich nen höheren Puls 

Respekt!


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. Juli 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> 50 HM unterhalb der Neunkirchner Höhe, nach 10,5 Monaten, geschafft!



WTF  ? Supi Leistung  ... und da sag einer im Mittelgebirge sei nichts los


----------



## Tigerlyli (2. Juli 2011)

Ich war heute auch mal wieder unterwegs. Ich bin immer noch total begeistert von meinem Garmin, ich komm in Gegenden...  

Allerdings hab ich heute wieder festgestellt, dass mein keine Tracks auf gestrichelten Linien planen sollte. Ich hatte den Track in einen Wald gelegt, bei dem ich mir ein paar Trails erhoffte.

Aber irgendwie sah der Weg so aus:




Macht nix, ist ja nur ein kleines Stück, also erstmal schieben und tragen. Allerdings hatte ich so meine Befürchtung, dass ich auf alles treffen würde, nur nicht auf einen Trail...




Und ich sollte recht behalten, bald ging nix mehr, also alles wieder zurück.




Nun gut, dann eben den nächsten (gestrichelten) Weg rein, damit ich wieder auf meinen Track komme, aber...




Das ging dann bei den anderen gestrichelten Wegen so weiter, also bin ich weiter gefahren und hab mir nen durchgezogenen Weg gesucht, der sah dann so aus:



Besser als nix  

Danach musste ich erstmal Pause machen  




Und während ich Fotos gemacht habe, hat dann das Cubi mal Pause gemacht 




Und dann bin ich noch auf diese komischen Typen getroffen 




Und wie ihr seht, hab ich immer noch keinen Rucksack. Die Deuter wollen mir einfach nicht passen. Ich würde gerne mal einen von Ergon ausprobieren, aber die hat hier kein Händler. Hab das jetzt auch mal Ergon geschrieben, so werden die ihren Kram nie los. Also wirds wohl auf einen Camelbak raus laufen, die haben mir ganz gut gepasst. 

Grüße
Michele


----------



## Pfalzgott (2. Juli 2011)

Tigerlyli schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch mal wieder unterwegs. Ich bin immer noch total begeistert von meinem Garmin, ich komm in Gegenden...
> 
> Allerdings hab ich heute wieder festgestellt, dass mein keine Tracks auf gestrichelten Linien planen sollte. Ich hatte den Track in einen Wald gelegt, bei dem ich mir ein paar Trails erhoffte.
> 
> ...



Hi Michele,
wie Ich sehe trägst du die neue Adidas Evil Eye mit Korrekturgläßern.
Welche Stärke hast du? sieht schick aus. Bin selbst auch am überlegen mir die Brille zuholen, aber leider weiß keiner ob meine Stärke möglich ist, da diese über 6dp liegt.

Gruß
Stefan

Ps:Sorry für´s OT


----------



## Tigerlyli (2. Juli 2011)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Hi Michele,
> wie Ich sehe trägst du die neue Adidas Evil Eye mit Korrekturgläßern.
> Welche Stärke hast du? sieht schick aus. Bin selbst auch am überlegen mir die Brille zuholen, aber leider weiß keiner ob meine Stärke möglich ist, da diese über 6dp liegt.
> 
> ...



Ich hab 2dp und hab eben mal kurz gegoogelt und zitiere mal kurz: 

_Habe auch den Clip In drin und meiner ist verglast mit L -5,5 und R  -14,5 - Ich glaube das läßt sich nicht mehr toppen, es gibt zwei  ClipIns, einen der bis 4 Dioptrien geht und einen der bis 10 hoch geht.  Aber aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich eben sagen, das auch mehr ohne  Probleme geht._ (Quelle: http://rad-forum.de/showflat/Number/458603 )

Also sollten deine 6dp auch kein Problem darstellen 

Grüße
Michele


----------



## Landus (2. Juli 2011)

Soo, heute binn ich zusammen mit Themeankitty und Fleckmorry ne schöne 3er Tour gefahren. Ziel war mal wieder die Kösseine im schönen Fichtelgebirge Zum glück war uns der Wettergott gnädig und es regnete nicht.

Auf dem Gipfel:




Kittys` Reaction:




Fleckys` Ams:




Mein Fritzz:




Are we cool? ........ Yes, we are


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benden (2. Juli 2011)

Ich hab heute auf meiner Tour nen schönen Steinbruch entdeckt - musste ich gleich mal zwei Bilder machen


----------



## OIRAM (2. Juli 2011)

*Schöne Bilder habt Ihr alle mitgebracht. 

Steinig wars bei mir heute auch...

Mein Oberschenkel wird mich etwas länger daran erinnern... 

So, das Objekt der heutigen begierde...
nein, nicht das DIXI-Klo, ich mein den WIXBERG... 






auf dem Weg nach oben...





bei den Pferden vorbei... ja Spuri, ich hab Dir etwas mitgebracht, weiter unten...





so, und schon simmer da...





Fotoshoot...





und n päuschen...





da kommt Freude auf... 





hier und da, vorbei...





und hier auch noch lang...





bis genau hier hin... und nun... 





ein gutes Stück zurück...





hab ich´s doch geschafft...





Mir hat´s mal wieder Spaß gemacht...

und jetzt extra für alle Pferdefreunde...

























So, genug jetzt...

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## JDEM (2. Juli 2011)

Schöne Bilder aus Altena! Auf dem Wixberg muss ich auch mal hoch bei Gelegenheit


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. Juli 2011)

@Mario:  tolle Fotos, Spuri aber auch Tina werden die tollen Hotti-Fotos gefallen. Wir haben ja auch nen Hotti ... der ist allerdings schon mit 21 Jahren eher Senior Manager auf der Weide , aber immer noch gut drauf.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. Juli 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> @Mario:  tolle Fotos, Spuri aber auch Tina werden die tollen Hotti-Fotos gefallen. Wir haben ja auch nen Hotti ... der ist allerdings schon mit 21 Jahren eher Senior Manager auf der Weide , aber immer noch gut drauf.


 
 noch schnell vor dem Boxkampf. 
Hoffe doch einer liegt gleich am Boden, so wie die beiden Braunen da, auf dem vorletzten Foto. 
Hier war heute nur Sauwetter.
Und Jörg - mit der Enthüllung bist Du natürlich ein Foto schuldig.


----------



## blutbuche (2. Juli 2011)

schöne bilder - die von den pferden besonders  - meine alte dame wird dieses jahr 27


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. Juli 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> noch schnell vor dem Boxkampf.
> Hoffe doch einer liegt gleich am Boden, so wie die beiden Braunen da, auf dem vorletzten Foto.
> Hier war heute nur Sauwetter.
> Und Jörg - mit der Enthüllung bist Du natürlich ein Foto schuldig.



Ich sag Tina mal Bescheid, dass sie mal im Talk nen Hotti-Foto einstellen soll. 
So, aber jetzt jibet's auf'e Ömmel bis e' lacht und dann weil e' lacht (Boxen im Fernsehen, nicht ich).


----------



## fabfive (3. Juli 2011)

lang lang hats gedauert, wobei 2-3 wochen erträglich sind im gegensatz zu den wartezeiten, die andere in kauf nehmen mussten... die liebe bürokratie mal wieder... 

pünktlich zur prüfung am mittwoch ist das stereo bei mir einzogen... also nix wie schnell die pflicht erledigt und dann gings ab ans auspacken. das resultat seht ihr hier:


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. Juli 2011)

fabfive schrieb:


> lang lang hats gedauert, auspacken.
> .......das resultat seht ihr hier:


 Sabber....warum nur, warum nur haben immer die Anderen die besseren Bikes.... Das fing glaube ich schon in der Schule an, dass der Nachbar immer das leckerere Pausenbrot hatte.....
Nee im Ernst - das Teil ist ganz nach meinem Geschmack....tausche sofort gegen mein LTD & AMS (ich kann ja eh  immer nur 1 fahren..) Viel Spaß damit.....
Hier heute wieder/noch richtiger Regen - nur etwas milder. Eigentlich würde ich sicher aus Ungeduld wenigstens ´ne kleine Runde drehen wollen - aber wir müssen zum "Kindergeburtstag"  bis in die Uckermark reisen. Und der Urlaub ist auch zu Ende........
Euch einen schöneren Sonntag.

@Kati - yepp, feine Dame. Staune wer hier so alles nicht nur auf 2 Rädern reiten kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (3. Juli 2011)

fabfive schrieb:


> lang lang hats gedauert, wobei 2-3 wochen erträglich sind im gegensatz zu den wartezeiten, die andere in kauf nehmen mussten... die liebe bürokratie mal wieder...
> 
> pünktlich zur prüfung am mittwoch ist das stereo bei mir einzogen... also nix wie schnell die pflicht erledigt und dann gings ab ans auspacken. das resultat seht ihr hier:



süß

Nächsten Sonntag gehts nach Winterberg. Meint ihr, ich kann das Stereo mitnehmen?


----------



## dommermuth (3. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
hier sind auch einige Bilder von meiner Tour letzte Woche



Ehrwald 



Alt Finstermünz 



Nauders 



Auffahrt zur Uina Schlucht



Immer noch nicht in der Schlucht



Einstieg in die Schlucht



Endlich in der Schlucht



Naturnseralm



Auf dem weg zur Almhütte im Brentamassiv



Abfahrt von der Alm



Abfahrt auf einer alten Militärstraße kurz vorm Gardasee


----------



## regenrohr (3. Juli 2011)

heute einfach mal drauf los gefahren und ein paar nette Abschnitte gefunden...
















heute auch endlich mal die unnötigen Schaltanzeigen abgebaut, jetzt nur noch eine andere Kurbel, Pedale und Sattel und der Würfel wird wieder mehr gefahren


----------



## Sirrah73 (3. Juli 2011)

So,

auch wenn das Wetter nicht gerade dem Juli-Wetter entspricht wie ich mir das vorstelle, ging es natürlich raus. 

Wieder mal in den Hochtaunus  ... Trails spielen . Heute zu Gast -> Regina H. (die hier immer mal heimlich mitliest )

Jetzt gibt's erstmal zwei Bilder von mir ...





... diemal (@Guido) mit Protektoren .




Aber heute war dann bei der weiblichen Überzahl mal eher Ladies-Bike-Day angesagt. Die beiden hübschen hab ich doch aber dann mal gerne auf den Trails abgelichtet . und ordentlich krachen lassen haben's auch.








Die Damen auf dem Spielplatz.




Alles festgeschnallt, Protektoren angelegt ... na dann kann es ja losgehen mit dem Trailspaß , den hier oben auf dem Feldberg sind es nur 10 °C .




Das war schon auf dem Feldbergtrail abwärts. Da waren die ersten 700 hm schon verbucht.




Jetzt aber wirklich schnell runter zum Fuchstanz ... was leckeres Trinken und Essen.








Und so kommt man am Fuchstanz angerauscht ... Platz da !!! 




Die Damen haben sich was handfestes ausgesucht ... einen deftigen Gemüseeintopf und Bockwurst .




Tja, und als ich da mit meinem Apfelpfannkuchen mit Eiskugel und Milchkaffee ankam ... da war der Neid dann doch groß ... hehehe 




Frisch gestärkt wurde dann so in die Pedale getreten, das ich kleiner Wicht gar nicht schnell genug knipsen konnte.




Da wurde auch jeder Trail mitgenommen 




in wirklich flottem Tempo 




Immer wieder haben aber schöne Ausblicke (hier auf Falkenstein) zum halten verleitet ...




... oder gauzige Baumgesellen.




Aber irgendwann geht auch der schönste Biketag mal zu Ende.




Es ist spät geworden ... zu spät wie unsere Stubentiger finden. Die haben nämlich schon auf's Abendbrot gewartet. Sirrah fand's nicht witzig das wir so spät waren .




War ein schöner Tag 34km auf 1100hm mit vielen, vielen tollen Trails (von denen uns Reginaauch einige neue gezeigt hat, Danke )

Gruß aus Eschenhahn 

PS: dommermuth: Klasse Alpenbilder  und Regenrohr: Coole Trails bei Dir, ich denke die machen doch mal Laune, oder


----------



## Flowgirl (3. Juli 2011)

Tolle Bilder, Jörg! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kannst Du mir meine "Action Bilder" mal per Email schicken? Dirk ist ganz traurig, daß er nicht dabei sein konnte
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Der Arme...

Bis bald!
Regina


----------



## Pedal41 (3. Juli 2011)

@ Sirrah73

man kann deine Katze böse schauen.....


bei uns war heut super Sommerwetter , Tour von gestern.....

links hinten Freiburg










hinter mir das Dreisamtal mit Kirchzarten




Grüsse aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rabi05 (3. Juli 2011)

So neuer Rahmen Finde sieht gut aus.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


ach ja ich weiss der Sattel sieht ******** aus aber der ist soooo bequem!!!! und die Sattelstange ist falsch rum wird auch geändert war etwas Müde...!!!


----------



## blutbuche (3. Juli 2011)

der rahmen sieht gut aus - der rest ...brrrrrr


----------



## Cortina (3. Juli 2011)

@Flowgirl Wo ist denn die flowige grüne Hose 

Jörg, so muss das sein, Du weißt ja, es steht der nächste Termin an, jetzt bitte keine Experimente mehr 
10 Grad sind jetzt aber nicht so der Hit, wir hatten heute auf über 2000m 27 Grad 

Kompliment an alle die am WE unterwegs waren 

@dommermuth die Uinaschglucht steht  bei mir auch ganz oben auf der ToDo Liste 

Fotos werden nicht gepostet, sonst heißts wieder mobbing und sooooo 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## barbarissima (4. Juli 2011)

Dickes Lob an alle Bilderposter  
Wenn man das Wochenende mit feiern und auf der Autobahn verbracht hat, dann sind Fotos von Bikes und Touren echt entspannend


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. Juli 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Fotos werden nicht gepostet, sonst heißts wieder mobbing und sooooo



Eh, bitte was ??? Kind, hoffentlich packst Du gleich die Fotos hier rein, sonst komm ich Dich bei .


----------



## Cortina (4. Juli 2011)

Komm doch 

Mal sehen wenn ich später im Büro bin.

Du weißt doch, ist noch früh Montag morgen, da verträgt Bärbel noch keine Bergpanoramas 

Die liegen ihr dann wieder die ganze Woche schwer im Magen


----------



## barbarissima (4. Juli 2011)

Nix da 


Es gibt für mich nix Schöneres, als unserem Turbohühnchen beim Berghochschieben zuzusehen


----------



## rabi05 (4. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> der rahmen sieht gut aus - der rest ...brrrrrr



wieso brrrrrrrrrrrr ich mags so! ist halt nicht modell stange einfach.


----------



## Cortina (4. Juli 2011)

*OK aber ich will keine Beschwerden von wegen topo mobbing geographisch benachteiligter Randgruppen hören

Also los gings wie letzten Sonntag mal wieder mit reinfeiern in den nächsten Geburtstag 
Diesmal gabs Vino Dolce und Amaretto Tiramisu um Mitternacht.




Am nächsten Morgen gings dann von San Martino in Richtung Rifugio Genova (2297 m).
Das war soweit alles was wir von der Tour wussten.

An Spuri musste ich auch denken, wobei italienische Reiter echt niedlich sind,
Handy im Auto immer am Ohr auf dem Fahrrad und sogar beim Reiten hatten fast alle 
ihre Bimmel in der Hand 




Vorbei am Castello von San Martino immer weiter teieinwärts.












Die Landschaft war jedenfalls sehr schön und mit dem Wetter hatten wir auch Glück.




Geplant hatte die heutige Tour ja unsere Laura. Man muss wissen, Laura fuhr mal DH 
Rennen und gehört zu denen die sich immer wieder fragen: "Wie schafft man es eigentlich 
Touren von 2000hm und mehr am Tag zu fahren?"

"Ja nee Laura, kein Problem, wahrscheinlich so wie Du es schaffst Touren von 1400hm 
und Steigungen mit durchschnittlich 18% zu fahren "

So schraubten wir uns dann die Rampe von Longiarù bis zur Medalgesalm rauf.
Die Randbedingungen wahren ideal, 27 Grad, 18% Steigung und eisiger Wind




Gerissene Ketten waren jederzeit eine willkommene Ausrede zum Pausieren 




Irgendwie hatten wir sowieso Probleme mit der Schwerkraft, die Rampen waren extrem 
steil und zeitweise stand die Welt auf dem Kopf 








An der Medalgesalm angekommen machten wir einen Abstecher zum Kreutzjoch.




Der Weg dorthin führte erstmalig über einen weniger als 10% steilen Trail
WOW, ob Laura den noch schnell für uns hat begradigen lassen weil sie weitere
Meutereien fürchtete 




Im Gedanken hatte ich schon mein Rotwein und Speckteller in der Medalgesalm 
vor mir als Laura meinte es wäre nicht so gut jetzt was zu essen und danach 
bergauf weiterzufahren, hääääääää?

Jetzt wurden wir erst mal alle aufgeklärt, dass dies nicht das Rifugio Genova ist
und wir von hier aus noch weiter bergauf müssen.

Nebenbei meinte sie noch jetzt käme eine Schiebe- und Tragepassage??????
"Ach ja, sag das mal Valentina, die schiebt schon seit Longiarù" 




Laura, sowas fährt man BERGAB nicht BERGAUF 




Eigentlich hätte es als Tour bis hierher doch schon vollkommen ausgereicht!!!

Überhaupt war der heute Tag eigentlich eher dem Bergsteigen als dem Biken gewidmet 
Doch dann nach einem absolut überzeugendem Trail auf ca. 2300hm hat sich die Schinderei 
aber endlich gelohnt 








Panorama




Panorama




Panorama




Panorama




Panorama




Das Stereo genießt den Ausblick




Dann noch eine kurze Abfahrt auf einem netten recht ausgesetzem Trail von oben




und von unten




und Laura beim Schieben, das hattse jetzt davon  




und ab ins Rifugio Genova, der Speckteller wartet schon




Anschließend zog es etwas zu und wurde frisch.




So fuhren wir dann weiter durch die ganz nette Landschaft in Richtung San Martino zurück.




Bis wir an einen ganz netten Trail kamen (ca. 1000hm und 9km lang ) 








Den hatte Laura extra für den Schluss aufgehoben.




Grüße
Guido....ich bin dann jetzt mal wech 
*


----------



## xerto (4. Juli 2011)

mein gott was schöne bilder  

topo mobbing vom feinsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## runningriot (4. Juli 2011)

Sonst lese ich hier nur still mit:
ABER​
@Cortina ---der pure Neid und ich plag mich hier mit BWL


----------



## blutbuche (4. Juli 2011)

seufz - komme gerade von meiner hausrunde - und dann solche bilder - wie gemein ... aber egal - besser im heimischen wald die trails genossen , als auf der arbeit vergammelt 
ach ja - heute endlich mal die grüne hose eingeweiht - leider niemand zum knipsen da . greez und schöne woche , kati


----------



## barbarissima (4. Juli 2011)

*Na bitte Guido, geht doch *
*Also den ausgesetzten Trail und die Tragepassage bräuchte ich jetzt ja nicht so zu meinem Glück  Aber der Rest...... Mobbing, wie ich es liebe *


----------



## cytrax (4. Juli 2011)

Panorama, Panorama, Panorama, Panorama, hach is des schee. Soo lässt sichs in den Tag starten. 

Grüße eines geographisch Benachteiligten


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. Juli 2011)

@cortina - Pöh Beschwerden? Bei der Schinderei ist es doch eine Strafe in dieser Region zu wohnen.  Hier ist nix mit schieben - und man kann meilenweit gucken.... 

 Story & Fotos natürlich, erst recht, wenn man hier seit Tagen im Regen festsitzt. Die Rüsselseuche scheint auch da zu sein... Irgendwie alles d**f ....da kommen diese Impressionen gerade recht. 
Und was Du da gesehen hast, waren sicher keine Handys - sondern die Fernbedienungen für die in lebensecht gehaltenen Pferdeatrappen eines bekannten japanischen Spielekonsolenherstellers....


----------



## dusi__ (4. Juli 2011)

und solche bilder an nem MONTAG!


----------



## kubitix (4. Juli 2011)

Moinsen mein lieber Guido,

also das muß man Laura lassen, planen kann Sie!. Gut die Bilder sind jetzt so lala, ich sach mir immer wieder, einfach nicht hingucken. Wenn wenigstens das Wetter für ein bizzl Schadenfreude gesorgt hätte, aber so.. Es sei euch jedenfalls von ganzen Herzen gegönnt, war wohl wieder ein Traumwochenende. Naja ich fahr dann mal ein paar Kilometer durch den Ourrewold, bis später.

Stefan

PS: Ich bring nen Bagger mit nach Füssen, einen ganz GROßEN!!


----------



## Themeankitty (4. Juli 2011)

@Cortina 
So eine frechheit, die Bilder!!!  
Du willst uns damit doch bloß Ärgern !


----------



## basti2910 (4. Juli 2011)

Wahnsinnsbilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tigerlyli (4. Juli 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neid? Jaja ich sag ja Guido, du bist schon ein lustiger Mensch. Um mir solche Panoramas anzuschauen, kaufe ich mir einen Bildband oder eine schöne DVD, setz mich zu Hause auf die Couch, leg die Füße hoch und genieße . 
Nicht für 10.000 würde ich da runter fahren/tragen/gehen. Ihr seid schon ein bisschen äääh wahnsinnig?! oder?


----------



## BIKESTARR (4. Juli 2011)

Was haltet ihr davon mein Stereo mit nach Winterberg zu nehmen???
(*Fett* gedroppt wird auch nicht)


----------



## dusi__ (4. Juli 2011)

_*F*_ä*ND*  i*CH* Geil
wenn du selbst fährst


----------



## BIKESTARR (4. Juli 2011)

Klar fahr ich selber??!

Mein nur, weil es vielleicht nicht grad das Bikeparktauglichste ist.
Hab ein bissle Angst, dasses kaputtgeht!
Aber das wird mir wohl auch erspart bleiben. Also kommts mit


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. Juli 2011)

nur die harten und so... wird scho halten. (schon lustig dass ihr euch immernoch sorgen ums material macht.. hab ich lang genug gemacht und gehalten hats trotzdem ned...also pfieff drauf)


@guido:


----------



## derAndre (4. Juli 2011)

Mein Stereo war schon in Winterberg und es hat ihm dort gefallen. Jaaa, auf dem Downhill habe ich den eine oder anderen Chickenway benutzt (eigentlich sogar die meisten) und war ne Bremse für die Jungs mit den 230 mm Panzern hinter mir aber das meiste dort macht Spaß und gereicht dem Stereo zur Ehre. Wenn es voll ist würde ich mir den Downhill sparen (macht keinen Spaß immer von hinten übersprungen zu werden und hemmt den Spaß der Jungs mit den Bikebikes). Den Roadgap würde ich vielleicht auch auslassen aber jeder Jeck is anders ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strampelaffe (4. Juli 2011)

> *OK aber ich will keine Beschwerden von wegen topo mobbing geographisch benachteiligter Randgruppen hören*


 
Ich hab' die Augen halb zugepetzt und schnell runtergescrollt. Vorher natürlich das Zimmer verdunkelt.......... sonst wäre es mal wieder kaum zu ertragen gewesen. Einfach ZU geile Bilder !!!!


----------



## JDEM (4. Juli 2011)

Wie Andre schon schrieb--> Winterberg dürfte kein Problem sein. Langsam angehen lassen und die dementsprechende Schutzkleidung mitnehmen bzw. ausleihen! Besonders der Singletrail ist witzig.


----------



## wiesi991 (4. Juli 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon mein Stereo mit nach Winterberg zu nehmen???
> (*Fett* gedroppt wird auch nicht)



wenn du nicht grad rumspringst und das tempo anpasst spricht nix dagegen - hab mein 125er auch mit nach BP Geißkopf genommen, bei passender fahrweise das beste was man für die eigene fahrtechnik machen kann


----------



## nen (4. Juli 2011)

nachträglich @ Tina





Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *@nen
> 
> waren am we ganz in deiner nähe...
> 
> *


Sehr schön  
Wo war das genau, gerne auch per pn?





Cortina schrieb:


> *OK aber ich will keine Beschwerden von wegen topo mobbing geographisch benachteiligter Randgruppen hören*


*Mit der geltenden Personenfreizügigkeit sollte ja der Selbsthilfe nichts im Wege stehen  


Cortina schrieb:



			nen warum hast Du deine Trailhunter in grün nicht an 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

hat die direkte Ausscheidung gegen die Fox Altitude verloren, die ist echt ein feines Hoserl 

Nachdem Guido uns ja heute schon mit *sabber* Fotos südlich des Hauptkamms versorgt hat, schieb ich noch ein paar aus dem Norden hinterher. Ausgangspunkt war mal wieder Scharnitz und dann entlang der Isar...













Bald ist das Hallerangerhaus erreicht





Den Radler genießt man hier mit





Tragestrecke voraus









Immer weiter in die Höhe




Das Joch ist erreicht, Blick in den Norden/Karwendel




Richtung Inntal, rechts das Stempeljoch




Sche woars *


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. Juli 2011)

nen schrieb:


> Nachdem Guido uns ja heute schon mit *sabber* Fotos südlich des Hauptkamms versorgt hat, schieb ich noch ein paar aus dem Norden hinterher.....


 Da dürfte ja nun einigen endgültig der Tag "verdorben" sein...
 Nord- gegen Südkette: Unentschieden und daher heute mit 2 Siegern!


----------



## kubitix (4. Juli 2011)

nen schrieb:


>



Prima nen, wirklich Super, ich stelle fest der Norden sieht genauso bes...... aus wie der Süden, Danke

Auf dem Bild sieht man glaube ich das Gedächtnissteinfeld für UnverschämtTolleForumsBilderPoster. Der 3 von rechts in der vierten Reihe ist doch der von Guido? Wo ist den Deiner?

Stefan


----------



## Cortina (4. Juli 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Der 3 von rechts in der vierten Reihe ist doch der von Guido? Wo ist den Deiner?
> Stefan



NÃ¶Ã¶Ã¶Ã¶ das ist meiner 

Vorletztes Jahr gebaut, ohne Mist 




nen kann mich wenigstens verstehen, die Berge sind einfach nur das schÃ¶nste was es gibt auf der Welt 
Nur bei dem Radler widerspreche ich Dir, den genieÃe ich auf der Halleranger Alm und nicht im DAV Halleranger Haus 

By the way, wir sehen uns spÃ¤ter am Joch 

...und nix mit mobbing oder extra machen und soooo und den Bagger kannste auch zu Hause lassen Stefan, kannst mich ja im See ersÃ¤ufen 



Tigerlyli schrieb:


> Nicht fÃ¼r 10.000â¬ wÃ¼rde ich da runter fahren/tragen/gehen. Ihr seid schon ein bisschen Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤h wahnsinnig?! oder?


Das sieht nur so wild aus, runtergehen ist gar kein Problem, fahren naja. Hast Du Valentina auf dem Bild schon gefunden? Die ist Laura etwas voraus 
Was das Panorama betrifft,auf dem Cube Treffen gibts das kostenlos wenn Dein Vater mich nicht vorher ersÃ¤uft...ups...da kannst Du ja gar nicht 

GrÃ¼Ãe
Guido


----------



## kubitix (4. Juli 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Nöööö das ist meiner


sach ich doch, der 3r in der 4R ( die Miniaturen zählen ja nicht)



Cortina schrieb:


> nen kann mich wenigstens verstehen, die Berge sind einfach nur das schönste was es gibt auf der Welt



Ich verstehe euch beide doch auch mein Lieber, du weißt doch ich sach zu WildWeibchen immer:

"Wenn einer von uns beiden mal stirbt, zieh ich zu Guido, äh in die Alpen."

Mach dir mal kein Kopp wegen dem Backer, du den Tinto ich das Brot ok?

Stefan


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. Juli 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Nöööö das ist meiner
> 
> Vorletztes Jahr gebaut, ohne Mist



Ich brech zusammen  ... die Welt ist ein Dorf .


----------



## nen (4. Juli 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> nen kann mich wenigstens verstehen, die Berge sind einfach nur das schönste was es gibt auf der Welt
> 
> Nur bei dem Radler widerspreche ich Dir, den genieße ich auf der Halleranger Alm und nicht im DAV Halleranger Haus
> 
> By the way, wir sehen uns später am Joch


Aber ich musste doch einmal den neuen Pächter testen 
Ok Treffpunkt am Joch, aber erst wieder in eineinhalb Monaten, am Mittwoch geht es heimwärts nach Vorarlberg 


kubitix schrieb:


> sach ich doch, der 3r in der 4R ( die Miniaturen zählen ja nicht)


Aua, einer der Miniaturen ist meiner Größe entsprechend von mir 



Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ich brech zusammen  ... die Welt ist ein Dorf .


das Bild schlägt echt alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (4. Juli 2011)

*@nen einfach super!!!

kommt mir so bekannt vor...













*


----------



## BIKESTARR (4. Juli 2011)

OK.
Stereo kommt mit. Vollkörperschutz hab ich schon
Springen tue ich (auch mit Stereo) nicht zum ersten mal.
Dort mache ich aber einen Kurs.

Haut rein
Bikestarr


----------



## kubitix (4. Juli 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *@nen einfach super!!!
> kommt mir so bekannt vor...*



Ok ok ok, ihr seid also mindestens drei, gründet doch einen Club, einen Skatclub. 

Macht nur so weiter, dann überleg ich mir dass nochmal mit WildWeibchen, ich pack sie einfach ein und zieh jetzt schon in die Alpen. Ehrlich, ich sitze hier und bin bitterlich am weinen, sind doch nur 5-600 Kilometer und trotzdem soweit wech.

Aber wir haben ja eure Bilder, wie immer bei einer Suchterkrankung, sie lindern die Schmerzen nicht, trotzdem bitte nicht aufhören.


----------



## OIRAM (4. Juli 2011)

*Haha, man soll nich alles Glauben, was so im Netz steht.
Ich glaub das ist alles Fotomantage.
So g...e Bilder, das ist mir irgendwie alles zu perfect.
Aber ich will trotzdem mehr davon sehen.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## barbarissima (4. Juli 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *So g......e Bilder, das ist mir irgendwie alles zu perfect...*
> 
> *Schönen Gruss, Mario*


 
*Sie könnten ja wenigstens mal einen ordentlichen Regenschauer abkriegen  *
*Aber mal ehrlich, drei Mal am Tag solche Bilder, das ist schon hart *


*Ähh Klaus, den Trail hast du aber geschoben, oder? *


----------



## sepalot (4. Juli 2011)

Pfingesten waren wir von Samstag Früh bis Montag Abend im Bayerischen Wald / Tschechien unterwegs.

Ferienwohnung wahr in Unterbreitenau nahe dem Geißkopf, wo wir dann auch am Samstag rumgedüst sind.

T-Shirt war Programm 






Wer war wieder als erster da und startklar - klar: ICH  






Andere kommen und müssen erst noch Bremsbeläge wechslen & Co. Aber zum Glück nicht, wie beim letzten Mal erst noch Tubelessreifen drauf machen und Milkshake machen .












Die Biker aus dem Erzgebirge, mit denen ich wieder Saalbach unsicher machen werde, waren auch da  












Erst das Schrauben am Abend, dann Grillen & alkoholische, stärkende Getränke einnehmen  






Am nächsten Tag gings dann in den tschechischen Bikepark Spicak, der gleich hinter der Grenze (Bayerisch Eisenstein) liegt. 45 Minuten vom Geißkopf. 






Also an alle Bikeparkfans - Spicak ist der Hammer . Einfach eine ganz tolle Atmosphäre ... da kommt die ganze Familie zum "Picknick" direkt am Lift ... Kinder spielen ... Hunde spielen ... Biker spielen . Hammer (ich wiederhole mich - aber gerne) ... einfach alles, was man bei uns vergessen kann . 






Leider hat die Handycam das schwierige Licht an dem Tag nicht so gut umsetzten können - der Blick direkt auf den Großen Arber .












Immer wieder werden neue Sachen gebaut und Teile von Strecken rückgebaut, dass sich die Natur dort wieder regenerieren kann - gutes Konzept, dass auch noch funktioniert. Ach und hier noch die Beschneiungsanlage: Modell osteuropäische Variante .






Norbert der nur zwei Abfahrten hatte, da ihm die Dämpferkolbenstange gebrochen ist . 






Das Bach-Gap leider total verwackelt und leider auch niemand gekommen, als ich knipsbereit war .






Auch hier kann man gut abhängen - wa? 







Viele schöne, schnelle Anlieger.
























Die Hanzz-Bande hier ... 






... hier ...






... hier ...






... und hier.






Die Mädls hatten auch ihren Spaß .








































































artig warten alle






Testbild war gut - und das wichtige ... gezuckt 






Am Abend dann schön Grillen und Feiern mit allen, die heute in Spicak waren (von unserer Bikegemeinschaft) gut 20 Leut im Haus 






Am Montag dann wieder Geißkopf rocken 






Die Nacht war nicht lang und Bier in ... Mengen - boha, fühl ich mich gut 






heut hats auch einer wissen wollen wo seine Grenze ist - gefunde hat er sie 






War War ein schönes langes Pfingst-WE 2011 

----------------------------------------------------------

Nach Ewigkeiten mal wieder aufm Rad gewesen. Die zwei Runden PT an Fronleichnam zähl'n ja nicht wirklich. Und wenn dieses WE nicht die Chance genutzt wird, dann wäre das ja schon die 3. Woche ohne Fahrrad - das geht mal gar nicht. Außerdem kann ich mich schon gar nicht mehr so genau daran erinnern, wann ich mit dem Tourenbike unterwegs war. Das wird hart! Die Muskulatur schwindet ja sehr schnell.

Außerdem habe ich mir ja vor zwei Wochen endlich meine neue Sattelstütze installieren können. Hatte diese ja eigentlich schon seit Mitte Mai, aber die erste war gleich mal defekt und musste repariert/ getauscht werden. Dann kam kurz vor unserem Bikepark-WE zu Pfingsten die neue Stütze und musste erst mal auf den Einbau warten. Nicht einfach eine Sattelstütze! Eine hydraulische Sattelstütze. So muss man endlich nicht mehr anhalten um den Sattel rauf oder runter zu machen und es bleibt mehr durchgängiges Flowerlebnis, wenn der Downhill mal wieder viel zu schnell in den plötzlichen Uphill übergeht und dann wieder fließend in den Downhill übergeht. Das hat bisher geheißen, mind. 3mal anhalten.

Allerdings wollte ich am Abend nicht mehr all zu lange. Das Wetter hat auch nicht sehr beständig ausgesehen - außerdem waren die Kraftreserven nicht mehr so vorhanden. Also heute kein Sophienberg ... nur mal ein Blick rüber.






Das Testobjekt - ja ganz praktisch mit Fernbetätigung, direkt vom Lenker aus.






Schön übern Buchstein - perfekte Testbedingungen mit schnell wechselnden Auf und Ab .






Nach so vielen Fahrten mit dem Hanzz macht das Fritzz doch auch mal wieder richtig Laune .






Daheim gabs dann eins zwei schöne Radler ... ganz stielecht aus'm Staa'Grüchla .






Dank gilt diesmal schon dem Basti, mit dem ich mich tagsüber übern Kornberg unterhalten hab und ich so am Abend unbedingt mal wieder aufs Rad musste. ​


----------



## Beorn (4. Juli 2011)

So, mit meinem schönen blauen Lenker war ich auch wieder unterwegs.

Abseits der Ströme am Albtrauf ein wenig Neuland suchen:





Wunderbares Vesperbänkchen:





Und meine Reba hat eine Neuerung, wer findets?





Ich kann mit der klasse Bilderflut hier leider nicht so mithalten...


----------



## barbarissima (4. Juli 2011)

Der blaue Lenker sieht schon ziemlich genial aus - und leuchtet so schön auf Schwarz   


*Mensch Sepi, *
erst hört man ewig gar nichts von dir und dann gleich ein ganzer Bildband  Einwandfrei  Du setzt dem heutigen genialen Bilderspektakel quasi noch das Sahnehäubchen auf


----------



## kubitix (4. Juli 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Mensch Sepi, *
> erst hört man ewig gar nichts von dir.
> Du setzt dem heutigen genialen Bilderspektakel quasi noch das Sahnehäubchen auf



nee tut er nich, einfach zu flach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (4. Juli 2011)

Hier ist das Betthupferl für kubi den Alpensuchti


----------



## kubitix (4. Juli 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Hier ist das Betthupferl für kubi den Alpensuchti



Ich brauch mehr Stoff, danke Bärbel


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. Juli 2011)

@Sepalot: Auf Dich ist doch Verlass ... einmal gerufen und da bist Du schon . Aber horsche mo ... wolltest Du uns jetzt all die coolen Bilder vorenthalten. Ne, ne, ne ... immer schön zeigen, sah nämlich nach ner Mordsmäßigenfreerideendurogaudi aus . Da komm ich mit meiner AMS125 Möhre nicht mit (von mir ganz zu schweigen).

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## OIRAM (5. Juli 2011)

*


Sirrah73 schrieb:



			@Sepalot: Auf Dich ist doch Verlass ... einmal gerufen und da bist Du schon . Aber horsche mo ... wolltest Du uns jetzt all die coolen Bilder vorenthalten. Ne, ne, ne ... immer schön zeigen, sah nämlich nach ner Mordsmäßigenfreerideendurogaudi aus .
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Dem kann ich mich nur Anschließen... 
Und die Bilder aus m Lift, wo hier und da mal wer Abhängt... 
Also, ich mag Sepalots Bilderdocus... 

( die sehen nicht so gefakt aus )  

@ Beorn

Dein blauer Lenker ist 

und an der Bank kann man sich mal ordentlich ne Banane reinstopfen und die Aussicht genießen...

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Beorn (5. Juli 2011)

An der Bank konnt ich vor allem im Schatten sitzen!

Das war letzten Dienstag vor dem Regen in Ba-Wü, bei 36° zweimal Albtrauf hoch zwingt zum pausieren. Waren 40km, 800hm und 3L Wasser  Das ging gefühlt schneller raus, als ich nachschütten konnte.


----------



## webhood (5. Juli 2011)

Beorn schrieb:


> Abseits der Ströme am Albtrauf ein wenig Neuland suchen:


sach mal, mir kommt die gegend irgendwie bekann vor, wo genau am albtrau ist das denn?

web


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (5. Juli 2011)

*Also irgendwie kann ich Sepi ja verstehen, mit dem Hanzz mal so richtig die S..... rauslassen ohne sich bergauf quälen zu müssen 

Ihr hattet Spaß das ist die Hauptsache 

Wobei ich dann doch lieber solche Trails bevorzuge 



*


----------



## Ostwandlager (5. Juli 2011)

*Guido Top 
Die liebe ich auch...
*


----------



## xerto (5. Juli 2011)

Guido ich auch 

Ab 18.7 am Schliersee, hoffentlich mit solchen Trails 

Topo Mobbing vom Feinsten


----------



## blutbuche (5. Juli 2011)

..und wir wollten eig. diesen sommer noch ins elsass - klappt leider nicht .. naja - läuft ja net weg ....


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (5. Juli 2011)

Hi Sepalot, was ist denn das für ne KEFÜ am Fritzz und wie ist die befestigt? Das Fritzz hat ja keine ICSG Aufnahme.....


----------



## Tigerlyli (5. Juli 2011)

Ui ui ui sooo viele tolle Bilder! Aber die Auffahrt mit dem Lift funktioniert doch erst, wenn man sich fünfmal unterwegs aufn Appel gelegt hat oder? Ich hatte da ja schon immer mit Ski so meine Probleme am Bügellift, aber mit MountainBike, respekt 
Grüße
Michele


----------



## Beorn (5. Juli 2011)

webhood: Andere Seite Gönningen wie der Roßberg (der ist ja auf dem Bild). Von Genkingen komend Gielsberg, Barmkapf (dort entstand das Bild) und Stöffelberg. Abfahrt eins war vom Barmkapf (die von der Stöffelbergruine ist besser) und die zweite war an der Breitenbachquelle vorbei durchs Selchental (sehr genial!).


----------



## Guerill0 (5. Juli 2011)

@ Sepalot: Sehr schöne Bilder. 
Der "Bikepark-Doppler" steht bei mir nach Saalbach auch auf dem Programm.

Die 3-fach KeFü würd mich auch interessieren. 
Ich überleg mir fürs Stereo die Heim 3RR mit BB Klemmung zu holen, aber 70 Doppelmark ohne jegliche Erfahrungswerte schrecken mich irgendwie ab,...


----------



## Sgt.Green (5. Juli 2011)

Ich würd mal behaupten das ist ne´ Shaman
http://www.jehlebikes.de/shaman-racing-enduro-kettenfuehrung-schaltbar.html


----------



## st-bike (5. Juli 2011)

Hallo Würfler

Samstag war das Wetter auf unserer Tour äußerst bescheiden, daher leider keine Fotos. Da es am Sonntag etwas besser war hier ein paar Bilder. Leider habe ich noch nicht von allen Mitfahrern Fotos erhalten, so dass die Auswahl noch recht beschränkt ist.

ACHTUNG TOPO MOBBING




























Viel Spaß an der Arbeit und bei der Vorfreude aufs nächste WE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (5. Juli 2011)

Na ich würde sagen, die bescheidene Auswahl reicht in jeden Fall aus, um hier den ein oder anderen auf die Tastatur sabbern zu lassen  Sehr geil


----------



## nen (5. Juli 2011)

Willkommen im Skatclub st-bike 

Mehr Topo-Mobbing


----------



## Deleted 174217 (5. Juli 2011)

nen schrieb:


> Mehr Topo-Mobbing


 =


----------



## st-bike (5. Juli 2011)

Ich schiebe mal noch was nach, damit ihr seht, dass es kein Spass ist da rum zu fahren. Ständig ist so ein Berg im Weg. Und weil man nichts sehen kann, fährt man hoch und was sieht man? Richtig weitere Berge.  Also macht man den ganzen Tag so weiter und am Ende ist man fertig und hat trotzdem kein Mittelmeer gesehen. 
















Nee mal im Ernst so eine Tour macht schon verdammt Spass und wenn man dann am Ende des Tages das erste Mal eine Tour mit mehr als 2000hm hat, ist man richtig aufgedreht. So kann einem die Arbeit nichts anhaben. 

Bilanz vom WE: Sa 80km 1761hm + So 96km 2386hm

Hoffentlich ist bald wieder WE.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (5. Juli 2011)

Schön ists auf der Falkenhütte, gell?


----------



## st-bike (5. Juli 2011)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Schön ists auf der Falkenhütte, gell?



Volle Punktzahl


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (5. Juli 2011)

Bis auf den letzten Wadlzwicker kurz vor der Hütte, puuuuuhh, einmal absteigen und man kommt nicht mehr aufs Bike.....


----------



## marco_m (5. Juli 2011)

Ich war gestern mit Kollegen in der Lenzerheide & Umgebung, Biketicket to Ride gelöst, schwarze Route gewählt und losgedüst 

Eckdaten dieser "Bähnlitour"

Distanz                  53 km
Höhenmeter rauf	   1230 m
Höhenmeter runter  4500m
Höchster Punkt	2861 (Rothorngipfel)

Übersicht, wobei wir in Chur gestartet sind :





Erstmal alles sauber schichten und mit der Gondel von Chur nach Brambrüsch ..





.. danach runter nach Churwalden und mit der Sesselbahn auf die Alp Stätz, dann runter nach Valbella.
Da geht's gleich hoch, Rothorn 





Einkaufszentrum? Nein, Talstation der Rothornbahn 





Oben angekommen erstmal etwas die Aussicht geniessen, 1000 Berggipfel soll man von hier oben sehen ..









Zum Nachzählen reicht's aber nicht, denn lang hälts uns nicht oben, wir wollen wieder runter  und so sieht der Plan aus..





.. und so die Realität  ..









.. danke dem Fotografen für diese Kameraeinstellung, kommt so dem Plan ziemlich nahe 





Also marsch marsch meine Herren, schwiiizer Präzisionsdownhill ist gefragt ..









Auf diesem wundertrail geht's anch Arosa ..





.. traumhaft und ..





... spassig treffen diese Route recht gut ..





... wünsche euch allen ebenfalls solche Tage !! Habt Spass dabei 





Gruss Marco


----------



## barbarissima (5. Juli 2011)

Bin schon wieder wie wild am rauf und runterscrollen, weil ich deine Bilder immer wieder anschauen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (5. Juli 2011)

wunderprächtig


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Also irgendwie kann ich Sepi ja verstehen, mit dem Hanzz mal so richtig die S..... rauslassen ohne sich bergauf quälen zu müssen
> 
> Ihr hattet Spaß das ist die Hauptsache
> 
> ...



me too


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2011)

marco_m schrieb:


> Ich war gestern mit Kollegen in der Lenzerheide & Umgebung, Biketicket to Ride gelöst, schwarze Route gewählt und losgedüst
> 
> Eckdaten dieser "Bähnlitour"
> 
> ...



Ich mag diesen Trail nach Arosa


----------



## Sanchopancho (5. Juli 2011)

Da muss ich hin, 
aber mein Cube muss dann zuHause bleiben.


----------



## Cortina (5. Juli 2011)

*Lady's First:



barbarissima schrieb:



			Es gibt für mich nix Schöneres, als unserem Turbohühnchen beim Berghochschieben zuzusehen 



Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Das bin ich Dir noch schuldig 





@st-bike Supi aber schreib doch mal dazu wo das ist nicht jeder kennt das Karwendel 


st-bike schrieb:



			Also macht man den ganzen Tag so weiter und am Ende ist man fertig und hat trotzdem kein Mittelmeer gesehen. 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Damit kann ich dienen, waren eben noch ne Runde schwimmen und Pizza essen in Jesolo 





@Marco so verstehe ich Mountainbiken ...auch wenn wir uns über das bergauf noch mal unterhalten müssen, hätte ich mit Euch Spaß 

...und wo wir gerade dabei sind, noch ne Ladung Bilder von Laura 














































dusi schrieb:





wunderprächtig 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Dusi hör doch auf damit, das gibt auf Dauer Kopfweh 

Grüße
Guido*


----------



## blutbuche (5. Juli 2011)

SEUFZ - und gute nacht ! k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (6. Juli 2011)

@ all Topo-Mobber, schreibt das doch bitte in eure Signatur oder dahin wo bei den meisten noch Mitglied steht. Dann weiß jeder gleich bescheid 

SEEEEEEHR GEILE BILDER von ALLEN!!! dickes Lob und bitte mehr davon  und das HANZZ


----------



## Bocacanosa (6. Juli 2011)

*Berge werden einfach überbewertet.*


----------



## marco_m (6. Juli 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *@Marco so verstehe ich Mountainbiken ...auch wenn wir uns über das bergauf noch mal unterhalten müssen, hätte ich mit Euch Spaß *


 

@ Guido, war ja nicht so, dass es gar nie hochging 





Wenn ich mir jeweils deine Bilder anschaue, glaube ich wir verstehen unter Mountainbiken schon so ziemlich das selbe 
Normalerweise wird bei uns auch aus eigener Kraft den Berg hochgekurbelt 

@ Kommentierer, danke für die Komplimente, freue mich hier auch immer über eure Bilder!!

Gruss Marco


----------



## barbarissima (6. Juli 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Lady's First:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Danke Guido 

 Mein Tag ist gerettet 



Mir gehen übrigens so langsam die Lobeshymnen aus 

 Deswegen an dieser Stelle ein schlichtes: *BRAVO*


----------



## dommermuth (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
hab auch noch einige Bilder



Fernpass



auf dem Weg zum Fernpass



Movenosee



Abfahrt von der Sesvenahütte



weg von der Uina Schlucht zur Sesvenahütte



Uina Schlucht



Weg zur Flisser Platte


----------



## blutbuche (6. Juli 2011)

nettes grünes bike - was is das für eins ???? 

tolle bilder , wie  immer - war heut´auch lang unterwegs - ohne photo - die strecke kennt ihr schon ... jetzt regnets - endlich ,der garten  ist dankbar !!!


----------



## Languste (6. Juli 2011)

Die Bilder der letzten Tage waren ALLE .
Werde Ende July mal zum Bodensee und schaun was es da gibt.

Hat jemand von euch da schon einen Tipp  was sich lohnt zu fahren.
Mein Quatier wir in Hagnau sein fuer eine Woche.


----------



## ZombieIK (6. Juli 2011)

Ich habe heute, meine "Bastelmotivation" in die Tonne gekloppt und einfach das Muddy Board gekauft^^






Muss sagen sieht auch gar nicht mal so schlecht aus.

Als nächstes steht an:
-Tubless, vorausgesetzt die LFD machen da keine Probleme
-Hayes Stroker durch eine Magura Louise/Marta in weiß oder rot/weiß (passend zum Bike) ersetzten.


----------



## dusi__ (6. Juli 2011)

magura marta :guckst du hier


----------



## ZombieIK (6. Juli 2011)

Sehr gutes P/L, aber wollte Sie ja eigentlich so haben






Muss aber nicht die Magnesium sein. Bzw ka ob es die nicht Magnesium auch in der Farbe gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (6. Juli 2011)

*Endlich, mal keine Bergpanoramabilder.
Ist ja echt schrecklich, immer so schnell runterzuscrollen...
Das geht auch ohne...













Schönen Gruss, Mario

Achso, Guido, die Kefü ist wirklich reine Handarbeit.
Vorbild war die von Bionicon, von einem Foto hier aus dem Forum, mit Cube Kettenstrebenschutz.
Das ganze auf 1:1 vergrößert, vermessen und gebastelt.*


----------



## Cortina (6. Juli 2011)

Mario, das war mein Foto 

Hättest Dich auch per PN melden können und ich hätte die Mitutoyo angelegt 

Wolltest Du nicht aufs Cube Treffen kommen? Die Race Face Kurbel wäre potenziell gefährdet 

@endlich mal einer der sich nichts draus macht auch mal Schiebebilder einzusetzen 

Die Uina Schlucht muss ich unbedingt noch mal besuchen, steht bei mir ganz oben auf der ToDo Liste 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## blutbuche (6. Juli 2011)

@oiram : ich liebe dein bike !!!


----------



## OIRAM (6. Juli 2011)

*Mitutoyo 

Ja, das Treffen.
Bis jetzt ist noch Bereitschaft angesagt.
Potenziele Tauschpartner haben imo Urlaub. (weil, keine Kids)
Ich denk mal das ich auf dem Campingplatz nicht vorher Reservieren muß, somit kann ich das auch kurzfristiger Planen, wovon ich allerdings kein wirklicher Freund bin.
Für ein Zelt ist doch in der kleinsten Ecke Platz.

Man, man, man, was man nicht alles für die Energieversorgungssicherheit auf sich nimmt. Schon bekloppt... 

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## OIRAM (6. Juli 2011)

* Danke Kati, macht mich ganz verlegen *


----------



## Cuberia (6. Juli 2011)

ZombieIK schrieb:


> Sehr gutes P/L, aber wollte Sie ja eigentlich so haben
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gute Entscheidung...gibts für 240 bei bike components...evtl. auch noch irgentwo günstiger...hab ich auch an meinem rot weiss schwarzen Rahmen...paßt top...bin super zufrieden mit der Bremse.
Achja, die normale Marta gibts leider nicht in der Farbe...nur die Magnesium

Gruß: Volker


----------



## OIRAM (7. Juli 2011)

*Mitutoyo = Messschieber, danke Google und Guido*


----------



## ZombieIK (7. Juli 2011)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung...gibts für 240 bei bike components...evtl. auch noch irgentwo günstiger...hab ich auch an meinem rot weiss schwarzen Rahmen...paßt top...bin super zufrieden mit der Bremse.
> Achja, die normale Marta gibts leider nicht in der Farbe...nur die Magnesium
> 
> Gruß: Volker


Aber nicht für 240Euro komplett, sondern nur der jeweilige Satz für Vorne und hinten also in der Summe 480euro oder?

Und das mir eigentlich zu viel, deswegen entweder gebraucht oder die Louise in der Farbe. Da dürfte ich mit meinen Budget bis 250euro hinkommen


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Wolltest Du nicht aufs Cube Treffen kommen? Die Race Face Kurbel wäre potenziell gefährdet


 jetzt wo du ja meine Scheiben nicht mehr klauen kannst  braucht es ein neues "Opfer" 



> @endlich mal einer der sich nichts draus macht auch mal Schiebebilder einzusetzen


 Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Schieber 



> Die Uina Schlucht muss ich unbedingt noch mal besuchen, steht bei mir ganz oben auf der ToDo Liste


 
Bin dabei 



> Grüße
> Guido


 
Gruss zurück 
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j.wayne (7. Juli 2011)

Nach fast einer Woche in den Dolomiten gestern wieder heil angekommen. Leider nur ein Tag auf dem Rad verbracht, das war dafür auch der härteste Tag. 


Ich steh da irgendwo ganz hinten




Volkswandertag Sella Ronda Hero




Dafür waren die Trails echt Sahne




War ein echt schönes Rennen mit einer brutalen Strecke. Ich hab noch nie soviel geschoben. Die Trails bergab warn dafür der absolute Oberhammer, wenn nur die ganzen italienischen Lizenzsfahrer net gewesen wären. Sobald es etwas bergab ging wurde der Trail dichtgemacht und geschoben.


----------



## Cortina (7. Juli 2011)

j.wayne, deshalb waren wir vorletzte Woche an der Sella und letztes WE in Alta Badia.

Das muss ich mir nicht geben, bergauf sind die ja ganz schnell aber bergab


----------



## j.wayne (7. Juli 2011)

Das is richtig. Aber das Rennen hat mich total gereizt also musst ich da mitfahrn. 
Den Rest vom Urlaub kann man ja angenehmer planen. Sonntag gings ganz gemütlich ins Annatal und Montags zu Fuss vom Col Raiser über Regensburger Hütte und Sangon nach Wolkenstein.


----------



## mac71 (7. Juli 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ist anstelle des großen KB montiert, die passenden Schrauben liegen bei.
> Ist dieser hier
> 
> 
> ...



hallo cortina,
schaut gut aus. welche kettenblätter fährst du?

gruss der marco


----------



## Cortina (7. Juli 2011)

Die zwei übergebliebenen der original XT Kurbel.

Hab ja nur das 44er gegen den Bash getauscht.

Kann mir das leisten, hab noch drei/vier Reserve 22er im Koffer, die sind nähmlich butterweich 

Wenn die verbraucht sind kommen Stahl drauf 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Schieber


 Lass das nicht die Zollbehörden wissen. 
Aber Mut zur Ehrlichkeit gibt ein  
Und bei Euren Steigungen wäre ich wohl mit der Erste, der mal eben rein zufällig  absteigen müsste ..... da war doch so ein klackern.... oder so ähnlich...Was soll´s - gehört denke ich auch dazu.
Mal abgesehen davon, dass meine Bremse heute Terror (erst quietschen - nach der Dusche aus der Trinkflasche schleifen) gemacht hat, haben wir auch den letzten freien Tag unter der Woche genutzt.
Mein Arbeitgeber ist der Meinung mir nun wieder "Normale Arbeitszeiten" anzugedeihen, macht mehr Wochenenden, aber auch keine freien Tage mehr unter der Woche wie bei Schicht.  
Gut im Sommer geht es noch - aber im Herbst / Winter war es toll im hellen biken zu können.....aber bis dahin kann es sich schon wieder geändert haben.

Jedenfalls heute die Zeichen der Zeit genutzt und 2,5 schöne Stunden in der Natur verbracht. 

*Achtung - die nachfolgenden Bilder beinhalten keinerlei Berge, Bergmotive* oder *Trails der Spitzenklasse. *
*Sie wurden daher vom Verfasser als völlig Forumstauglich - *
*und darüber hinaus Abseits jeglichen Topo-Terrors -eingestuft !!! Viel Spaß beim Ansehen. *

*(Berg-)auf geht´s.... Kliestow-Booßen-Wulkow.....*



*Spurin, wo bleibst Du?  Ach ja - hast ja eben noch ein Foto gemacht....*



*Sieht irgendwie nach Herbst (Erntezeit) aus - aber diese Natur ist schon toll für ein "Stadtkind" ... *



*Und auf dieser Route auch mal etwas "hügelig" - gut für die Kondition.  *



*Komm schon - Du schaffst es....."Schaka"! *



*Nachdem ich die Spurin genug mit dem Auf und Ab gequält hatte, g**ing es zur Belohnung dann auch mal ab ins "Grüne" ..... *



*...und zu den zahlreichen Seen um Alt Zeschdorf. Nur die Pferde waren wohl auch Alle in den Ferien ...  OT Hohenjesar *



*Na dann eben mal eine erste kleine Rast - und ein paar Schluck aus der Buttel...*



*In Niederjesar am Rande des Dorfteiches.*



*Aufgrund der Bremsprobleme "göttlichen Beistand" eingefordert & bei der Gelegenheit auch endlich die Taufe *
*nachgeholt..."Ich taufe Dich auf den Namen - der Wilde" *



*"Bananen-Snack" am **alten Speicher...wieder über Feld- und Waldwege zurück in Wulkow*



*Da sind sie - die kleinen gelben Energiespender...*



*Besagter Speicher - alt und neu vereint, meist Café - *
*früher auch mal Ort für Weihnachtsmarkt...und Ortsmittelpunkt *
*nebem dem verfallenen Herrenhaus. *
*Die Umgebung samt Park wurde/wird immer schöner gemacht....*



 *Was im gesamten Ort....*



* Nee, zum Glück "nur" auf dem (ebenfalls neuen) Spielplatz.*
*Da macht es Sinn. *
*Eine Erklärung fand sich sogar auch noch auf dem Schild. *



*Nach Stärkung ging es wieder weiter - und da wir immer versuchen eine Runde zu fahren, *
*von Wukow aus diesmal eben nicht einfach zurück nach Booßen.*
*Es ging lieber durch den Wald der toten Bäume - unter der alten Oderbruchbahn (2 Viadukte) durch nach Wüste Kunersdorf! *
*Schöne schattige Strecke im Grünen.*



*Ist man durch Wüste Kunersdorf kann man dann unten im Tal bereits die Oder sehen - nicht mehr weit nach Hause. *
*Aber es gäbe hier noch mehrere Streckenaltenativen.*
*Unter Anderem über Lebus (links herum) direkt an der Oder unten über die Wiesen nach Frankfurt, *
*wir biegen aber auf direktem Wege rechts ab (Zugeständnis an die Spurin) und folgen dem Oder-Neisse-Radweg oberhalb des Oderlaufes.*




*Dennoch etwas über 40 km - und eine wirklich schöne, entspannte Tour. *
*So kann man in die bisweilen vorletzte Nachtschicht gehen....*
*Den Urlaubern wünsche ich noch tolles Wetter - und reichlich g**le Trails.... Bis die Tage - Euer Spuri*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2011)

Ich sage immer "Ich will auch die Aussicht geniessen" oder "schöne/seltene Blümchen am Wegesrand"


----------



## BIKESTARR (7. Juli 2011)

Mein Cube in Action:
Bei einem Double

Kurz vor der harten Landung

Und bei einem Kicker


Und sorry wegen der Qualität. Sind Abzüge aus Filmen


----------



## OIRAM (7. Juli 2011)

*Hi Spuri

Beileid, das nun die freien Tage für Dich erstmal vorbei sind.
Aber Ihr habt Sie wenigstens auf m Bike verbracht... und schöne Bilder mitgebracht. 

@ Bikestarr

das 2 Bild find ich mal richtig gut, klasse Perspektive... 

leider nur viel zu klein...

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Cortina (8. Juli 2011)

Spuri, hat auch was positives wenn die WE frei sind, jetzt kannst Du z.B. zum Cube Treffen kommen, ich schieb auch mit Dir den Berg hoch 

Das mit dem Helmverbot musst Du mir aber nochmal erklären.
Was spricht dagegen damit die Kids sich beim Spielen im Netz nicht erwürgen 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## idworker (8. Juli 2011)

Hallo Guido,
bräuchte dann  gelegentlich noch die genauen Daten für das Cube-Treffen, war glaub Bannwaldsee oder so, mein Stereo ist schon ganz nervös......
Was muss, außer guter Laune, alles eingepackt werden? Könnte ich ggf. bei jemand im Zelt nächtigen?

Lieben Dank für ein Feedback und viele Grüße vom Bodensee
Uwe


----------



## Cortina (8. Juli 2011)

Außer guter Laune solltest Du natürlich noch Dein Stereo einpacken 

Camping und Ferienwohnung:

Camping Bannwaldsee

Reserviert werden muss auf der Zeltwiese nicht.

Da Stefan und ich bereits Freitag Mittag zeitig da sein werden halten wir genug Plätze frei.

Zelt habe ich eines zur Reserve dabei, das ist aber schon voll.

Frage doch nochmal im Forumstreffen Fred.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Juli 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Spuri, hat auch was positives wenn die WE frei sind, jetzt kannst Du z.B. zum Cube Treffen kommen, ich schieb auch mit Dir den Berg hoch
> 
> Das mit dem Helmverbot musst Du mir aber nochmal erklären.
> Was spricht dagegen damit die Kids sich beim Spielen im Netz nicht erwürgen
> ...


 
 zu 1. - Danke für´s Schieberangebot. Aber weniger Nachtschichten heißt weniger Geld. Weniger Geld heißt weniger Benzingeld......usw. 
zu 2. - Mutterliebe? Vaterstolz?


----------



## blutbuche (8. Juli 2011)

..das mit dem helm , bzw. spuris erklärung dazu , versteh´ich auch net so ganz  ... hmmmm - bin aber  auch grad erst aufgestanden ..

wünsche euch viiieeel spass beim treffen !!!  schönes weekend , die kati


----------



## Tigerlyli (8. Juli 2011)

Jemand anderes würde jetzt wohl sagen jfgi  
Aber ich übernehme das mal:

_*Heidelberg* (mp).  	Ein Verbot von Fahrradhelmen auf Kinderspielplätzen fordern jetzt  Rechtsmediziner. Zumindest sollte an den Plätzen ein Warnschild mit der  Aufschrift "Helm ab!" angebracht werden. Denn viele Eltern lassen ihre  Kinder mit Fahrradhelmen auf Spielplätzen herumtoben, in dem Irrglauben,  der Helm sei ein Schutz. Tatsächlich kann es aber zu tragischen  Unfällen kommen, bei denen der Nachwuchs sich durch den festsitzenden  Kopfschutz stranguliert. 
_

_

_ 
_ 
Dies ist mindestens zwei Kindern in Deutschland schon zum Verhängnis  geworden. So starb laut eines Berichtes des Instituts für Rechtsmedizin  im Journal "Rechtsmedizin" ein Achtjähriger, als er durch die Maschen  eines Kletternetzes springen wollte und sich mit dem Helm verhakte.  Ähnlich verhielt es sich bei einem vierjährigen Kind in Hessen. In  Gutachten wurde festgestellt, dass sowohl die Klettergerüste als auch  die Helme in einem einwandfreien Zustand waren. Die Tragödien zeigen:  Fahrradhelme eignen sich ausschließlich als Schutz beim Radfahren._

http://www.edizin.de/de/news/archive,s-NC.verbot-von-fahrradhelmen-auf-spielplaetzen-gefordert.html

Grüße
Michele


----------



## dusi__ (8. Juli 2011)

naja, kinder stecken gerne mal ihren kopf zwischen irgendwelche pfosten / balken um mal mutti oder vati hallo zu sagen. ab und zu zwengen sich die racker auch da durch. naja nur doof wenn dann der helm stecken bleibt aber das kind abrutscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (8. Juli 2011)

ich bin als kind von der rutsche gefallen..

ich habe mich , ich weiß nicht wie oft, bei sprüngen mit dem (nachkriegs bzw sperrmüll) fahrrad gelegt. MTB gabs noch nicht.

ich bin sogar im alter von 7 jahren in den main gefallen..

ich habe alles ohne helm überlebt... wie nahezu 99 % meiner ex-schulkameraden. 

glück gehabt oder macht man heute zu viel tamtam? 

meine tochter ist oft von der rutsche, klettergerüst oder fahrrad gefallen, lebt auch noch...  (ich hab mich umgedreht, ich wollte das sie lernt gefahren ein zu schätzen) 

wer als elternteil heute einen helm kauft lässt diesen das kind permanent tragen... und dann strangulieren sie sich damit 


beim fahrrad, beim skifahren, beim rollern, skaten ....usw. 

schöne neue welt


----------



## Riderman (8. Juli 2011)

neulich im Schwarzwald


----------



## blutbuche (8. Juli 2011)

@xerto : ..kann ich 100% unterschreiben ... aber das führt nur zu unliebsamen diskussionen , bringt also gar nix , sich darüber aufzuregen ...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..das mit dem helm , bzw. spuris erklärung dazu , versteh´ich auch net so ganz  ... hmmmm - bin aber  auch grad erst aufgestanden ..
> wünsche euch viiieeel spass beim treffen !!!  schönes weekend , die kati


 Gut - ohne erneut Diskussionen darüber anfachen zu wollen:
Ich habe wiederum die Frage nicht so ganz verstanden...
Also ich sagte nur, dass Verbot = Schild galt nur für den Spielplatz. Und auf dem Schild war eine Erklärung dazu. Mehr nicht. Und die "Erklärung" deckt sich inhaltlich mit dem bravourös recherchierten Beitrag von Tigerlyli.  War zusätzlich nur noch ein Verweis auf den TÜV. ..... Sinn und Unsinn habe ich nicht beurteilt - fand nur das Motiv putzig. 
Treffen? Jetzt und an diesem Wochenende - mal gut dass ich heute noch einmal 18.00 - 06.00 Uhr arbeiten darf.... Da komme ich nicht in Erklärungsnot...
Natürlich blicke ich neidisch auf Eure schöne Zeit - und freue mich wie wahnsinnig auf die Fotos.
Falls Ihr die im "Treffen-Fred" einstellt - bitte sei mal einer so nett und verlinke dann die Sache. 

Ja dann Euch vieeeeel Spaß.


----------



## Cortina (8. Juli 2011)

Damit keine Missveständnisse entstehen, das Treffen finden am 29. bis zum 31. Juli statt.

Du kannst also kommen


----------



## Hexenwerk (8. Juli 2011)

@Riderman
Wie gut bist du mit den Rocket Ron vorne zufrieden? Grip Ok? Welche Breite hast du drauf?

Grüße


----------



## BIKESTARR (8. Juli 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> ich bin als kind von der rutsche gefallen..
> 
> ich habe mich , ich weiß nicht wie oft, bei sprüngen mit dem (nachkriegs bzw sperrmüll) fahrrad gelegt. MTB gabs noch nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Klar sollen Kinder auch lernen, Gefahren einzuschätzen, sie sollten
aber auch kein unnützes Risiko eingehen. Kinder ohne Helm Freeriden
zu lassen ist meiner Meinung nach jedoch unverantwortlich.


----------



## Themeankitty (8. Juli 2011)

@ Riderman 
Sieht richtig geil aus dein AMS HPC Race !


----------



## blutbuche (8. Juli 2011)

@bikestarr : ..von freeriden ohne helm war ja auch nie die rede ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st-bike (8. Juli 2011)

So und pünktlich zum WE hier noch ein Nachschlag, wenn auch nur klein vom letzten WE. So kann ich mich wenigstens darin erinnern was mir dieses WE fehlt.


----------



## barbarissima (9. Juli 2011)

*@Riderman*
Da stehen schon coole Bikes rum im Schwarzwald 


*@st-bike*
Ein sehr schöner Trail  Der wäre genau richtig für dieses WE


----------



## st-bike (9. Juli 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@st-bike*
> Ein sehr schöner Trail  Der wäre genau richtig für dieses WE



Bei drei Touren dort konnte ich bisher zwei Mal fahren, aber das Wetter muss schon schlecht sein.


----------



## BIKESTARR (9. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @bikestarr : ..von freeriden ohne helm war ja auch nie die rede ....



Nur ein extrem Bsp.


----------



## xerto (9. Juli 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Nur ein extrem Bsp.



die deutschen haben scheinbar eine katrastrophen und angstkultur

wenn du etwas nicht tust..... dann musst du sterben wirst verletzt oder was auch immer schlimmes die passiert 

mein gott  ein bischen freude am leben kann nicht schaden..

es ist noch keiner lebendig aus senem leben gekommen (xerto)


----------



## cytrax (9. Juli 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> mein gott  ein bischen freude am leben kann nicht schaden..
> 
> es ist noch keiner lebendig aus senem leben gekommen (xerto)



So siehts aus  

Mein Motto: ATAKKKKKKKEEEEEEE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Juli 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> .....Du kannst also kommen


 in dem Fall greift automatisch wieder......


spurhalter schrieb:


> ...weniger Nachtschichten heißt weniger Geld. Weniger Geld heißt weniger Benzingeld......usw.


 

Um Benzingeld zu sparen bin ich auch heute trotz 30° mit dem Bike aufgebrochen. 
Nach der Nachtschicht eine willkommene Gelegenheit mal aus Frankfurt zu verschwinden, 
wo das ganze Wochenende das Stadtfest "Bunter Hering" nervt. 
Also auf ins nahe gelegene Schlaubetal...nach Müllrose.

*Mittelpunkt des Ortes - der "Müllroser See"*



*Auf dem Weg um besagten See......geht es über Fließe...auf...*



*...breiteren & vor allem schattigen Wegen....entlang.*



*Aber auch engere Stellen - kaum breiter als der Lenker *
*sind dabei........Wurzelpassagen inklusive..*



*Rastplatz...am Wasser...*



*Und weiter geht´s - Laune macht es heute mit dem "Wilden"*



*Mein "Lieblings-Italiener" aus Frankfurt hat sich auch in Müllrose versucht. *
*Neueröffnung des ehemaligen Strandcafés als (ich musste lachen ) "Villa del Lago"... nun hab ich es nicht mehr weit zu Guido..*
*Aber schön ist es geworden....hinten raus mit Kinderspielplatz und Terasse + Badestrand am See...*



*Da eine Runde um den See natürlich mit knapp 10 km viel zu kurz ist, ging es in Müllrose weiter durch den Wald, zum *
*Gut Zeisigberg......*



*Angekommen.....*



*Dort bekam ich so langsam Hunger. Mal in den Rucksack gucken... gut.. Feuerzeug, Taschemesser, Kabelbinder...da muss doch...*
*Pflaster, Betäubungspfeile + Blasrohr - na endlich.*
*Mal sehen, ob ich damit noch umgehen kann.*
*Yepp - geht doch noch.  *
*Wo war nun noch gleich das Feuerzeug. *



*Auf dem Rückweg (gestärkt) ging es durch den wald den Natur-Lehrpfad entlang.*
*An einem Graben / Tümpel war eine Tafel mit Erklärungen über den Frosch.*
*Und auch diese Frosch-Figur, extra für Frosch-Freundin Kati.*
*Leider kommt der auf´m Foto blöde rüber. *



*Insgesamt war wohl heute eher "Badewetter" - *
*aber die 2 h Ausfahrt habe ich dennoch nicht bereut. *
*Schöne Runde...schön dem STRESS entflohen.  Zum Kanal ...*



*Und ganz zum Schluß gab es noch 2 meiner Freunde zu sehen, wie sie in einer Nebenstraße an die Hochzeitskutsche sollten.*
*Das Brautpaar fiel mir vorher schon auf - sehr nett anzusehen und vor Allem "Super- Wetter" *




Das war´s für heute. Morgen werde ich wohl mal basteln - an beiden Bikes nerven zzt. die Bremsen.  Pöhhh, Kleinigkeiten...
Euch schönen Sonntag (und hoffentlich Regen-Frei)


----------



## rabi05 (9. Juli 2011)

So update vom Bike neuer Sattel alla Selle und ne neue gabel alla Manitou Sheraman Firefly. Was sagt ihr dazu ???


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (9. Juli 2011)

Mein Cube LTD Comp 2010 und ich an der Granesee-Talsperre im Harz






Der Schmetterling mag mein Cube genauso dolle wie ich


----------



## barbarissima (9. Juli 2011)

BlackCubeSZ schrieb:


> Der Schmetterling mag mein Cube genauso dolle wie ich


Kann ich gut verstehen, ist ein sehr schickes Teil


----------



## Ostwandlager (9. Juli 2011)

*ach war das schöööön*


----------



## barbarissima (9. Juli 2011)

Neue GoPro? 
Superschöner Trail


----------



## Beorn (9. Juli 2011)

Kann ich nachvollzieh'n, dass Du das schön fandest!


----------



## invalid (9. Juli 2011)

erstes OnTour Pic mit den neuen Bremsen... ich könnt schwärmen...


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Juli 2011)

Schönes Video ! 

@Spuri: Super Bilder  + grüß mir Guido wenn Du ihn am Lago triffst


----------



## blutbuche (10. Juli 2011)

@ spuri : danke fürs froggy bild !! 
  schön dort !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (10. Juli 2011)

rabi05 schrieb:


> So update vom Bike neuer Sattel alla Selle und ne neue gabel alla Manitou Sheraman Firefly. Was sagt ihr dazu ???



ein wunderschönes bike

von wann ist das den?

ist das ein downhiller ?

das ist doch das airmax, oder?


----------



## xerto (10. Juli 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *ach war das schöööön*



schöner video 

klasse trail


----------



## rabi05 (10. Juli 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> ein wunderschönes bike
> 
> von wann ist das den?
> 
> ...



müsste von 2002 oder 2003 sein zumindest der Rahmen. 
Angebblich ein Enduro wird aber nur als Tourenbike benutzt.
Der Rahmen ist der CUBE FREELITE aber welcher genau weiss ich nicht. Glaube ist der 2


----------



## Lebowsky (10. Juli 2011)

Soeben habe ich folgendes an meinem AMS 125 Pro verbaut:






Jetzt wird erstmal eine Tour zum Testen gefahren und nachher gibt's dann noch ein Bild im montierten Zustand.
Die "Nobby Nic Performance" welche serienmässig am AMS verbaut waren müssen nun den Evolution weichen


----------



## Chris969 (10. Juli 2011)

@Marko

wie bist du den mit der Tourentauglichkeit mit dem Fritzz zufrieden?


----------



## exsmoke (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo ich bin neu unter den Cube Fahrern,

nach unendlichen 2,5 Monaten Wartezeit hab ich mein neues Bike endlich...


----------



## kubitix (10. Juli 2011)

hi exsmoke,

na dann herzlich Willkommen und viel Spaß mit deinem Würfel.

Ich sorge dann auch mal für ein bizzl "Guido-Kontrast-Programm".

Das Wetter ist im Moment eher Wechselhaft, heute so und morgen so, oder heute morgen so und heute mittag anders.





Dann kommt unterwegs auch ein langarm Shirt mal wieder aus dem Rucksack.




WildWeibchen hat ihr WLS auch ausgeführt und heute Sommer befohlen.








Wir mußten auch wieder ein Ass*s Werbefoto machen, Guido freut sich doch immer darüber.


----------



## Lebowsky (10. Juli 2011)

Das gute Stück nun montiert, inklusive der Nobby Nic Evos:





Die "Probefahrt" hat tierisch Spaß gemacht, einen steilen Trail runter ohne abuzusteigen - direkt vom Lenker den Sattel runterfahren - das war einfach toll 
Das Putzen hätte ich mir aber sparen können. Der "Nasse Weg" den ich gefahren bin heisst nicht ohne Grund so...


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. Juli 2011)

Susanne: So wird's gemacht. Sommer = Kurz  Recht so.

Wir waren heute natürlich auch unterwegs. Regina (Flowgirl) heute zu Gast bei uns ... ja Guido, und ich habe mit ihr geschimpft , warum sie ihre grüne Hose nicht für Dich angezogen hat. Sie meinte nur .

Die Mädels wieder on Tour.




Ein geschnatter und gegacker .. den ganzen Weg lang 




Halt  ! NIcht vom rechten Pfad abkommen.




So ist's recht.




Weiter dem Trail folgend kommt man dann zu einem Teich / Tümpel-Biotop. Sehr viele Schmetterlinge, Libellen, Vögel sind da zu beobachten.








Dem Aarhöhenweg folgend findet man auch die ein oder anderen netten Trails. Den kannte ich z.B. noch gar nicht ... ist leider nur sehr kurz, was man auf dem Foto ja nicht erkennt. 








Und endet vor einem Abgrund , wobei rechts eni Pfad in den Wald steil reinführte. Es mag vlt. doch ein Trail hier verborgen sein. Muss ich das nächste mal schauen.




Rauf zur Hohen Wurzel und vorbei an Hotties. @Spuri: Von den beiden soll ich Dich grüßen 




Die Fahrt zur Platte von Seitzenhahn aus ist steil. Mindestens 3000hm und minimum 35 % Steigung ... oder waren es 300hm 10% Steigung 

Oben angekommen sieht man mal wieder wie klein die Mountainbikewelt ist ... der Kollege rechst kommt aus Wiesbaden, ist aber ein Oberurseler mitbiker von Go-Crazy, den Regina wiederum kennt. Also sie kennt den Vater, einess Bekannten der wiederum ... 




Danach ein paar Trails runtergezimmert und zurück zur Platte und nach Eschenhahn.

Gruß aus Eschehahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnadenhammer (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

jetzt zeige ich mal mein gutes Stück AMS 125 in den Pyreneen Cauterets.
Ab nächster Woche bin ich ein Cube Fritzz 2010 Besitzer


----------



## blutbuche (10. Juli 2011)

..schön zu seh´n , dass ihr auch solche käsebeine habt ... ich werd´und werd´nicht braun ....grummel


----------



## chrisle (10. Juli 2011)

Lebowsky schrieb:


> Das gute Stück nun montiert, inklusive der Nobby Nic Evos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön die Reverb. Die Züge kann man beim AMS ja anscheinend ganz gut verlegen. Für mich am Stereo leider keine Option - aber bald kommt ja die neue KS Supernatural mit 150mm 

Wo ich anscheinend aber ganz anders ticke als du: Ich freu mich wenn meine Serien - Fat Alberts endlich abgefahren sind und ich mir KOMPLETT SCHWARZE montieren darf. Abgesehen davon das ich diese Streifen im sauberen Zustand schon nicht schön finde, sieht es nach der 1. Tour durch den Matsch echt mies aus.


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..schön zu seh´n , dass ihr auch solche käsebeine habt ... ich werd´und werd´nicht braun ....grummel



Dafür bräucht's ja auch Sonne . Die ist hier im Taunus eher Mangelware, auch wenn's nicht kalt ist.


----------



## gnadenhammer (10. Juli 2011)

noch eins


----------



## cytrax (10. Juli 2011)

@ gnadenhammer, topo mobbing vom feinsten  

Aber ich liebe es, also immer her mit solch klasse bildern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigA (10. Juli 2011)

Mein Würfel durfte heute auch wieder raus nachdem es eine neue
Sattelstütze mit 0mm offset , neue Pedale und nen etwas runtergesetzten Vorbau gab.












Die neuen XT Pedale! . Fahren sich wirklich gut .







So das war´s mal wieder von mir. Momentan braut sich hier ein Gewitter zusammen. 

Gruß Alex


----------



## barbarissima (10. Juli 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Dann kommt unterwegs auch ein langarm Shirt mal wieder aus dem Rucksack.


 
Und keiner sieht, wie schwer verletzt der Kubi ist 

Pflaster??? Pusten??? Oder ein bisschen Trost????


----------



## kubitix (10. Juli 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und keiner sieht, wie schwer verletzt der Kubi ist
> Pflaster??? Pusten??? Oder ein bisschen Trost????



Danke, Danke, Danke Bärbel.

Spaß beiseite, ist nicht schlimm heilt schon wieder, getröstet wurde ich auch schon, ließ sich leider nicht verheimlichen.


----------



## barbarissima (10. Juli 2011)

*Und bevor ich es vergesse: **Super Fotos allerseits   *

Ich hätte euch ja gerne ein Bild mit mir drauf vor den grandiosen Allgäuer Hochalpen und der Wank Alpe im Hintergrund gezeigt  Leider kam es nicht dazu  Als ich denn endlich die Alpe erreicht hatte, fing es an zu donnern, nachdem vorher schon ziemlich dunkle Wolken aufgezogen waren  Und mein Plan, das Gewitter in der Hütte bei einem leckeren Apfelstrudel auszusitzen  scheiterte an der verschlossenen Tür  So bin ich denn mit einem Affenzahn den Berg gleich wieder runter gefegt, was aber nicht verhinderte, dass ich ziemlich nass wurde


----------



## andi_tool (10. Juli 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Und bevor ich es vergesse: **Super Fotos allerseits   *
> 
> Ich hätte euch ja gerne ein Bild mit mir drauf vor den grandiosen Allgäuer Hochalpen und der Wank Alpe im Hintergrund gezeigt  Leider kam es nicht dazu  Als ich denn endlich die Alpe erreicht hatte, fing es an zu donnern, nachdem vorher schon ziemlich dunkle Wolken aufgezogen waren  Und mein Plan, das Gewitter in der Hütte bei einem leckeren Apfelstrudel auszusitzen  scheiterte an der verschlossenen Tür  So bin ich denn mit einem Affenzahn den Berg gleich wieder runter gefegt, was aber nicht verhinderte, dass ich ziemlich nass wurde



Du sollst Dich doch nicht giessen lassen. Dazu bist Du nicht mehr jugendlich genug


----------



## barbarissima (10. Juli 2011)

Ach was  Jugendlich hin oder her, Regenwasser ist gut für den Teint


----------



## Hexenwerk (10. Juli 2011)

Hier mal mein neues. Bin gut zu Frieden.


----------



## andi_tool (10. Juli 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ach was  Jugendlich hin oder her, Regenwasser ist gut für den Teint



gut daß Du Teint geschrieben hast...

Das MakeUp der Bikerin ist angetrockneter Matsch


----------



## Cortina (11. Juli 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Susanne: So wird's gemacht. Sommer = Kurz  Recht so.
> 
> Wir waren heute natürlich auch unterwegs. Regina (Flowgirl) heute zu Gast bei uns ... ja Guido, und ich habe mit ihr geschimpft , warum sie ihre grüne Hose nicht für Dich angezogen hat. Sie meinte nur .


*
Habe beschlossen ab sofort Bilder von Regina in nichtgrünen Hosen zu ignorieren...ja ja Flowgirl, les nur mit 

Eure sind natürlich erste Sahne  *
*
@Stefan, das Assos Werbefoto hab ich mal geklaut und an info ät kornmarkt Punkt de geschickt *


----------



## blutbuche (11. Juli 2011)

.....dafür jetzt im cube talk meine  frosch "ausbeute" der letzten jahre .... extra für guido (und andere frog-fans )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Serrox (11. Juli 2011)

Meine Betty mit eine paar Upgrades:

Neue Reifen: Conti Mountainking II 2.2 ProTection
Neue Pedale: XLC
Neue Sattelklemme: Hope

Die Reifen sind der Wahnsinn. Super Grip auf den Trails. Ich bin begeistert


----------



## Riderman (11. Juli 2011)

Hexenwerk schrieb:


> @Riderman
> Wie gut bist du mit den Rocket Ron vorne zufrieden? Grip Ok? Welche Breite hast du drauf?
> 
> Grüße



2.25 vorne und hinten. Was den Grip angeht - Tip Top, gerade auch im Vergleich zu Nobby Nic. Bin jetzt nicht der Super-REifen-Tester, mit gibt er auf jeen Fall auch im nassen/feuchten Einsatz auch ein gutes Gefühl, vorall wird er relativ schnell wieder frei, im Gegensatz zu NN. Ca. 500 Km ohne Platten ! (kaum Teer, viel Schwarzwald )


----------



## Riderman (11. Juli 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> @ Riderman
> Sieht richtig geil aus dein AMS HPC Race !



Danke Danke - nur die DTSWISS Felgen sind noch am optimiert werden...  


suche Crossmax SLR 6 Loch....falls jemand seine nicht braucht


----------



## rabi05 (11. Juli 2011)

Serrox schrieb:


> Meine Betty mit eine paar Upgrades:
> 
> Neue Reifen: Conti Mountainking II 2.2 ProTection
> Neue Pedale: XLC
> ...



Cooles Bike macht schon was her. Hat wer ne ahnung wo man den CUBE Schriftzug bekommen kann finde den sowas von geil. Hab schon bei CUBE versucht aber nix zu machen. Kann die wer besorgen. Entweder weiss oder grau.


----------



## NaitsirhC (11. Juli 2011)

Öhm, meinst du den Rahmenschriftzug?

http://www.cube.eu/hardtail/ltd-series/ltd-pro-black-anodized/


----------



## rabi05 (11. Juli 2011)

ja genau den wär super wenn den wer hat !!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. Juli 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> .... @Spuri: Von den beiden soll ich Dich grüßen
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eschehahn


 Nanu - die waren ja schon im "Schlafanzug"  
Danke für die Grüße. 
Ja es wird halt immer später....dank der Tagschichten nun auch bei mir...
Bin gestern Abend noch mal los - vor dem Gewitter.....
*90 Minuten die Abendsonne über Brandenburg genießen....*
*2x am Wulkower See*







*Gut - kurz war auch das "Clärchen" mal verschwunden.....*



*Aber dann nicht lange....*



*Insgesamt eine ganz "goldige" Abendrunde - *
*und das nächtliche Gewitter war mir danach so *
*etwas von egal...*
*Nur an einen "Begleiter" muss ich mich erst noch gewöhnen.....*
*aber solange das Wetter so freundlich ist...*
*darf auch der Mann **im Mond bei meiner Tour gern zugucken. *
*

*

*Auch wenn so manchens Pferd dann eventuell schon den *
*Schlafanzug anhat. *

*Die anderen Bilderposter bekommen auch den Daumen hoch. Insbesondere Sirrah und Kubitix*
*waren ja auch wieder fleißig am fahren / posten. Gut so!*


----------



## DePiranha (11. Juli 2011)

@Serrox: Hey einer der auch ein ltd race hat, me 2  Kannst du einen link posten von den Pedalen? Suche auch welche.

Reifen bleiben bei mir noch drauf bis die runter sind. Wieso hast du eine neue Sattelklemme?


----------



## kubitix (11. Juli 2011)

hi Spuri,

na also geht doch, Tagschicht muß ja nicht immer schlecht sein. Gut im Winter ist dann dunkel, mutt du Lampe kaufen. Also immer schön FeierABENDRUNDEN drehen und Bilder machen.

Übrigens, der "Schlafanzug" deutet eher auf einen armen Hund (Ekzemer) hin.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (11. Juli 2011)

*@Spuri*
Solche schnuckeligen Seen finde ich immer sehr gefährlich 

 Man setzt sich kurz hin um die Stimmung zu genießen und dann ist es auf einmal so gemütlich, dass man gar nicht mehr weiterfahren möchte


----------



## andi_tool (11. Juli 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Spuri*
> Solche schnuckeligen Seen finde ich immer sehr gefährlich
> 
> Man setzt sich kurz hin um die Stimmung zu genießen und dann ist es auf einmal so gemütlich, dass man gar nicht mehr weiterfahren möchte



Kennst Du die Weiherwiesen zwischen Bartholomä und Essingen?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. Juli 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> hi Spuri, Gut im Winter ist dann dunkel, mutt du Lampe kaufen. Also immer schön FeierABENDRUNDEN drehen und Bilder machen.
> Übrigens, der "Schlafanzug" deutet eher auf einen armen Hund (Ekzemer) hin.


 
 Das ist es ja - dunkel ist d**f. Lampe kaufen ist noch d**fer. Schon wieder Geld ausgeben - ich befürchte, da gehe ich lieber laufen...Stirnlampe habe ich ja. Aber es gibt ja dann auch wieder Samstag/Sonntag.... 
Oder Weihnachten = Lampe schenken lassen 
Das mit dem Ekzem unter dem Schlafanzug ist ja grausam - ich könnte so nicht schlafen....



barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Spuri *Solche schnuckeligen Seen finde ich immer sehr gefährlich
> 
> Man setzt sich kurz hin um die Stimmung zu genießen und dann ist es auf einmal so gemütlich, dass man gar nicht mehr weiterfahren möchte


 Ja - MTB fahren ist eine gefährliche Sache....
     Recht hast Du - aber meist scheuchen die Mücken einen wieder auf - gerade am Abend.  So geht es dann.


----------



## barbarissima (11. Juli 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Kennst Du die Weiherwiesen zwischen Bartholomä und Essingen?


 
So weit bin ich auf meiner Suche nach einem lauschigen Plätzchen am See noch nicht gekommen  Ich bevorzuge diese beiden hier


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. Juli 2011)

Beim Anblick des Letzteren kann ich mir schon vorstellen, 
da einfach Tagelang zu sitzen.....theoretisch. 
Ich verstehe Dich jetzt noch besser - schönes Fleckchen & schönes Bild.


----------



## andi_tool (11. Juli 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Beim Anblick des Letzteren kann ich mir schon vorstellen,
> da einfach Tagelang zu sitzen.....theoretisch.
> Ich verstehe Dich jetzt noch besser - schönes Fleckchen & schönes Bild.



stimmt - sieht klasse aus. Wo ist das?

So schon liegen die Weiherwiesen leider nicht. Die sind mitten auf offenem Feld und kaum Schatten direkt darum herum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (11. Juli 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Das ist es ja - dunkel ist d**f. Lampe kaufen ist noch d**fer. Schon wieder Geld ausgeben - ich befürchte, da gehe ich lieber laufen...Stirnlampe habe ich ja.



0,166  für 1 Lumen Licht. http://www.mytinysun.de/shop/page/63?shop_param=

Schöne Bilder @ all


----------



## blutbuche (11. Juli 2011)

...,mein bevorzugter see ist der hier : ..schmelz dahin


----------



## barbarissima (11. Juli 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> stimmt - sieht klasse aus. Wo ist das?
> 
> So schon liegen die Weiherwiesen leider nicht. Die sind mitten auf offenem Feld und kaum Schatten direkt darum herum...


 
Der Obere liegt ganz versteckt in der Nähe von Oggenhausen und zu dem Unteren kommt man, wenn man in Schnaitheim am Hafnerhäule in den Wald fährt.


----------



## andi_tool (11. Juli 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Der Obere liegt ganz versteckt in der Nähe von Oggenhausen und zu dem Unteren kommt man, wenn man in Schnaitheim am Hafnerhäule in den Wald fährt.



Megaschäm - das mir als gebürtigem Schnaitheimer und ich kenne den nicht

Ich glaube ich muß mal mit Dir unterwegs gehen, wenn Du in der Gegend bist....


----------



## barbarissima (11. Juli 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Megaschäm - das mir als gebürtigem Schnaitheimer und ich kenne den nicht


 
Nee oder


----------



## andi_tool (11. Juli 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Nee oder



ja ja - lach mich nur aus. Ist aber so. Wo das Hafnerhäule ist, weiß ich schon, aber den Tümpel kenne ich nicht...


----------



## BIKESTARR (12. Juli 2011)

*Eigentlich wär Winterberg ja super geworden.
Hätt ich mich nicht fett gemault. Krankenwagen musste
kommen. Folgen: Gehirnerschütterung, Kiefer übel verstaucht (kann nur flüssig essen), Finger trotz verstärkter Handschuhe gebrochen,
Fleischwunde, die mit 3 Stich genäht werden musste, Fuß- verstaucht.....
Da könnte ich noch vielmehr aufschr. 
Dauert sehr lange, weil- ich mit einer hand schreiben muss.
Cube isst ein bissl kaputt. Das schlimmste ich kann vorerst nicht Fahren/laufen.*


----------



## derAndre (12. Juli 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> *Eigentlich wär Winterberg ja super geworden.
> Hätt ich mich nicht fett gemault. Krankenwagen musste
> kommen. Folgen: Gehirnerschütterung, Kiefer übel verstaucht (kann nur flüssig essen), Finger trotz verstärkter Handschuhe gebrochen,
> Fleischwunde, die mit 3 Stich genäht werden musste, Fuß- verstaucht.....
> ...



Das tut mir leid. Gute Besserung. Auf das Du bald wieder laufen und auch fahren kannst! 

Ich kann nur jedem Empfehlen sich im Park oder für richtige deftige Trails die entsprechende Schutzausrüstung zu besorgen. Der Fullface kostet in Winterberg 9  pro Tag. Der Brustpanzer 21, wenn ich nicht irre. Der  Comp Pressure Suit von 661 kostet bei CRC zur Zeit 55  (kann ich für das Geld wirklich empfehlen!!! Ich hab noch 89 bezahlt ). All das kann einem viele Schmerzen ersparen, sicherlich nicht jede Verletzung aber viele.


----------



## BIKESTARR (12. Juli 2011)

derAndre schrieb:


> Das tut mir leid. Gute Besserung. Auf das Du bald wieder laufen und auch fahren kannst!
> 
> Ich kann nur jedem Empfehlen sich im Park oder fÃ¼r richtige deftige Trails die entsprechende SchutzausrÃ¼stung zu besorgen. Der Fullface kostet in Winterberg 9 â¬ pro Tag. Der Brustpanzer 21, wenn ich nicht irre. Der  Comp Pressure Suit von 661 kostet bei CRC zur Zeit 55 â¬ (kann ich fÃ¼r das Geld wirklich empfehlen!!! Ich hab noch 89 bezahlt ). All das kann einem viele Schmerzen ersparen, sicherlich nicht jede Verletzung aber viele.



vielen dank! Jedoch hatte ich safety jacket, fullface samt goggle, schienbein ect.. Hab alles mÃ¶gliche getragen, aber da war nichts mehr zu machen.
Ich bin mit ca. 20km/h zu viel im einen Table, jedoch waren da mehrere hintereinander, sodass ich in den 2. Table mit irrsinnigem Speed reingeflogen bin.
An genaueres erinnere ich mich nicht mehr.


----------



## Sirrah73 (12. Juli 2011)

@Bikestarr: oh man  gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Languste (12. Juli 2011)

@Bikestarr: Oh Mann, auf das es schnell besser wird und die Schmerzen schnell nachlassen. 

Kenne sowas, als ich in ner Quaterpipe den Dreh nicht bekommen habe und AB ging´s....................1,5m in die Tiefe auf den Asphalt.

Wuensche dir das du es schnell wieder krachen lassen kannst


----------



## BIKESTARR (12. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank. Ich versuch so schnell wie mögl. auf die Beine zu kommen.


----------



## Beorn (12. Juli 2011)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## blutbuche (12. Juli 2011)

gute besserung !!!! und : lieber immer ein bisschen langsamer ..


----------



## Tigerlyli (12. Juli 2011)

Auch von mir Gute Besserung! *




*


----------



## Friecke (12. Juli 2011)

Gute Besserung und das alles schnell verheilt und so wie vorher wird.

Grüße!


----------



## BIKESTARR (12. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank euch allen!


----------



## kubitix (12. Juli 2011)

hey Bikestarr,

was machst du den für Sachen. Ich sach doch immer, nicht schneller fliegen als das Radl fahren kann.

Ich entnehme deinem Post das die Verletzungen über kurz oder lang wieder heilen, also wohl nochmal Glück gehabt. Auf jeden Fall mal gute, möglichst schmerzfreie und schnelle Besserung.

Susanne + Stefan


----------



## barbarissima (12. Juli 2011)

Mensch BIKESTARR, was machst du denn für Sachen  Ist ja richtig übel  Und wir können noch nicht mal mit dir schimpfen, weil du nicht genügend Protektoren anhattest   Halt die Ohren steif und schon dich, ich drücke dir auch die Daumen, dass alles schnell wieder heilt  ...und dass dein Bike auch wieder in Ordnung kommt 

Hier noch ein paar Blümchen für´s Krankenbett 

 und als Trostpflästerchen gibt´s noch ein Eis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Juli 2011)

Gute Besserung auch aus der Schweiz  Hoffentlich bis du bald wieder zwäg


----------



## Themeankitty (12. Juli 2011)

@ Bikestarr
Gute Besserung !!!


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juli 2011)

My favourite sea


----------



## barbarissima (12. Juli 2011)

Der könnte mir jetzt auch behagen


----------



## BigA (12. Juli 2011)

Auch von mir gute Besserung BIKESTARR , komm schnell wieder auf die Beine.

Gruß Alex


----------



## BIKESTARR (12. Juli 2011)

Nochmal vielen Dank!
Bin auf dem Wege der Genesung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (12. Juli 2011)

Kiefer verstaucht trotz Fullface? Wie bist du dann aufgekommen? Gestreckter Hals dann mitm Kinn aufn Boden oder wie? ... klingt auf jeden Fall irgendwie alles recht schmerzhaft.

War das dein erster Bikeparkbesuch?

Gute Besserung.


----------



## regenrohr (12. Juli 2011)

zum Thema See:






zu Thema Schutzkleidung:
abgesehen von einem Helm und Handschuhe hindert das nur, da ernte ich lieber Spott, wenn ich mich an eine Strecke erst mal langsam ranteste um dann die Grenze nach oben verschieben zu können. Aber aus Fehlern lernt man und wenn man nie an seine Grenzen geht wird man auch nicht besser. Was aber durchaus sinnvoll ist, sind die Nackenschoner aus dem Motocross Bereich, aber auf dem trail bisschen übertrieben, dh schon eher...


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juli 2011)

ist zwar kein See, aber kommt aus einem See und ist herrlich zum baden und chillen  





und es hat ein cube darauf


----------



## BIKESTARR (12. Juli 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Kiefer verstaucht trotz Fullface? Wie bist du dann aufgekommen? Gestreckter Hals dann mitm Kinn aufn Boden oder wie? ... klingt auf jeden Fall irgendwie alles recht schmerzhaft.
> 
> War das dein erster Bikeparkbesuch?
> 
> Gute Besserung.


 
Ich springe relativ oft. Gerade bei Table muss man ja bekanntlich genug
Speed draufhaben...
Bei dem im Park nicht.
Hier habe ich auch noch ein Video. Nicht so sektakulär, Wollte es aber einfach 
mal reinstellen. Wenns gefällt kommt mehr.
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14824


----------



## xerto (12. Juli 2011)

erst mal gute besserung 

also der video ist schon spektakulär, super was du mit dem stereo machst..

ich habe schon immer geahnt das das bike mehr kann als ich..


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (12. Juli 2011)

Zum Thema See 












Und zur Schutzkleidung:
Wird Zeit das meine mal ankommt


----------



## BIKESTARR (12. Juli 2011)

Wenn es mir wieder gut geht, drehen wir mal einen Freeride Film.


----------



## blutbuche (12. Juli 2011)

video is nett  ihr habt ´n schönen spot zum fahren !!!
die musik nervt bisschen ...


----------



## marco_m (12. Juli 2011)

Ich war am Weekend in Flims an einem Freeride Kurs.
Hat Spass gemacht, obwohl das Biken "in der freien Natur" mehr mein Ding ist als auf prÃ¤parierten Pisten 

Muss einmal mehr sagen, dass das Fritzz schon ein perfekter Begleiter ist, sei es Tour, Freeride oder eben auch ein bisserl Springen , obwohl da das Fritzz sicher einiges mehr kÃ¶nnte als sein alter Herr

Samstag morgen, Wetter perfekt, der Runca Trail war leider noch sehr nass und rutschig ... autsch !!!









So schauts aus, wenn der Papi hÃ¼pft ..





... und so wenn der "Profi" fliegt ..





Am Sonntag sind wir dann auch noch einen schÃ¶n technischen Trail gefahren, liegt mir einfach besser als das Bolzen 





Unser Guide hat uns noch das Weekend in 49 Sekunden zusammen gefasst ..

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiQRLb6ZXik"]YouTube        - âªalles patschifig fahrbarâ¬â[/nomedia]



@ Bikestarr, auch von mir gute Besserung und denk dran, die Saison ist noch lange nicht zu ende !!

Gruss Marco


----------



## blutbuche (12. Juli 2011)

das letzet bild gefällt mir besonders .. !!greez , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (12. Juli 2011)

Nochmal Danke!
Zum Spot: Einfach super. Der größte im 40km Umkreis.
7 Dh Lines; 3Road Gaps, 2 Northshore Trail, ungezählte Tables, Kicker und Doubles.
Ebenso viele Drops, und noch ein paar besondere Teile, bei denen ich nicht weiß, wie sie heißen.

Gruß
BIKESTARR


----------



## buschhase (12. Juli 2011)

marco_m schrieb:


> Am Sonntag sind wir dann auch noch einen schön technischen Trail gefahren, liegt mir einfach besser als das Bolzen



Amen! Und mehr Spaß bringt es auch. Finde ich zumind.

@bikestarr - geht dein Sattel nicht noch ein Stücken weiter rein? Das sah mir beim drop von der Kante schon sehr nach Feindkontakt mit den Murmeln aus. (oder zumind. knapp dran vorbei) 
Und noch eine persönliche Frage, wenns erlaubt ist. Wie alt bist du? 

Gruß, Nico


----------



## Cortina (12. Juli 2011)

@BIKESTARR erst mal Gute Besserung 
nettes Video wobei ich die Springerei für ein Stereo als grenzwertig empfinde 

@Marco habs auch mal probiert bin aber 100% Deiner Meinung:

..."technischen Trail gefahren, liegt mir einfach besser als das Bolzen" 

Zum Thema See oder auf italienisch Lago 





Grüße Guido


----------



## Sgt.Green (12. Juli 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> @BIKESTARR erst mal Gute Besserung
> nettes Video wobei ich die Springerei für ein Stereo als grenzwertig empfinde
> 
> Grüße Guido



Eigentlich geht das alles ohne große Probleme damit


----------



## Sirrah73 (12. Juli 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


>


 Mitte August auch wieder am Lago ....


----------



## barbarissima (12. Juli 2011)

*@marco_m*
Das Video ist ja so nett  ...und dann noch die Musik  Erinnert irgendwie an Star Wars


Ist das der Runca Trail, den ihr da fahrt? Der steht dieses Jahr auch noch auf meiner ToDo Liste.


----------



## Strampelaffe (12. Juli 2011)

Melde mich mal kurz von der griechischen Insel Kos (ihr wisst schon, die griechische Wirtschaft braucht mich jetzt besonders dringend ). Sehr heiss isses hier, aber haette ich mein MTB dabei, waere dies hier auch eine schoene Gegend fuer lange Touren.

Wuensche euch eine schoene Zeit und gutes Wetter in der Heimat.

Gruss,
Joachim


----------



## Cortina (12. Juli 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Eigentlich geht das alles ohne große Probleme damit



Gehen tut alles aber hinterher nicht weinen 

CubeEinsatzbereichMTB.pdf

Zitat: kleine Sprünge bis 0,5 Höhe, meine Augen sehen da selbst im Messe Suff mehr als 0,5m


----------



## marco_m (12. Juli 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@marco_m*
> Das Video ist ja so nett  ...und dann noch die Musik  Erinnert irgendwie an Star Wars
> 
> 
> Ist das der Runca Trail, den ihr da fahrt? Der steht dieses Jahr auch noch auf meiner ToDo Liste.



Hoi barbarissima, genau auf dem Video sieht man v.a. Sequenzen vom Runca Trail
Obwohl der Trail als einfach-mittel bezeichnet wird, gibt es doch einige tricky Stellen, besonders wenn alles nass ist 
Du wirst Spass haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juli 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Gehen tut alles aber hinterher nicht weinen
> 
> CubeEinsatzbereichMTB.pdf
> 
> Zitat: kleine Sprünge bis 0,5 Höhe, meine Augen sehen da selbst im Messe Suff mehr als 0,5m



meins hält auch ... also hoff ich  solangs keine unsauberen 10m sind. bis auf den ersten drop; der so nebenbei auch nicht wirklich clean ausgesehen hat vom landen; sind ja überall landungen, das darfst ned vergessen... ich nutz meinen federweg auf dem trail mehr als bei z.b. 5 meter doubles..


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2011)

yepp, will auch do the Runca Trail und will have lots of fun


----------



## BIKESTARR (13. Juli 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Eigentlich geht das alles ohne große Probleme damit


 
Meins macht das auch ohne Probleme mit .
Selbst hohe Drops. Bei uns ist auch alles gut geshapt.
Und den Sattel hab ich auch schon runtergemacht. Video ist ein bisschien älter.


----------



## kube (13. Juli 2011)

Wie sagt man immer so schön, es geht nur solange gut bis es irgendwann mal schief geht.......


----------



## FloriLori (13. Juli 2011)

Ich denke auch dass das Stereo definitiv die falsche Wahl ist. Cube gibt nicht umsonst die Beschränkung für das Rad. Fritzz etc wäre denke ich eher was.


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juli 2011)

mal kurz am rande (und nix gegen dich bikestarr): das auf dem video is ja wohl pille pallle? wegen sowas braucht ihr euch keinen kopf machen, das fahrn hier die "dört-kinners" mit ihren baumarkt hardtails.... wie gesagt, das einzige was bissl ungünstig is, is das erste..mit dem absatz auf die straße..

hab mir das absätzchen noch mal angeguckt...doch recht unkritisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (13. Juli 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> mal kurz am rande (und nix gegen dich bikestarr): das auf dem video is ja wohl pille pallle? wegen sowas braucht ihr euch keinen kopf machen, das fahrn hier die "dört-kinners" mit ihren baumarkt hardtails.... wie gesagt, das einzige was bissl ungünstig is, is das erste..mit dem absatz auf die straße..



word


----------



## Sanchopancho (13. Juli 2011)

den flatdrop von der Rampe würde ich vermeiden, alles andere ist ok


----------



## BIKESTARR (13. Juli 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> mal kurz am rande (und nix gegen dich bikestarr): das auf dem video is ja wohl pille pallle? wegen sowas braucht ihr euch keinen kopf machen, das fahrn hier die "dört-kinners" mit ihren baumarkt hardtails.... wie gesagt, das einzige was bissl ungünstig is, is das erste..mit dem absatz auf die straße..
> 
> hab mir das absätzchen noch mal angeguckt...doch recht unkritisch


 
Du sagst es! 
Da ist nun wirklich nichts wirklich hohes oder gefährliches drauf.
Den 1.Teil hatte ich noch da, weil wir so eine ´Landung für einen Film noch
brauchten. Der Rest is gut geshapt. macht euch keine Gedanken um
mich/Cube. Bisher hab ich alles überlebt

Jetzt noch ein paar Smileys:


----------



## gerrit981 (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

leider war Fritzz wegen der Lyrik 2Step ausser gefecht, 
trotzdem möchte ich die Bilder von meinem Ausflug nach Davos schön ist nicht vorenthalten:





















Gruss
Gerrit


----------



## gerrit981 (13. Juli 2011)

Dem bikestarr alles Gute!!!!!!


----------



## rabi05 (13. Juli 2011)

@BIKESTARR  alles gute bis du fit bist lass uns den rolli pimpen. dämpfer, reifen,felgen alles dran was man zum dh rolli braucht.


----------



## marco_m (13. Juli 2011)

gerrit981 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> leider war Fritzz wegen der Lyrik 2Step ausser gefecht,
> trotzdem möchte ich die Bilder von meinem Ausflug nach Davos schön ist nicht vorenthalten:




Hallo Gerrit,
coole Bilder, wo warst Du genau. Der Trail schaut gut aus 

Gruss Marco


----------



## gerrit981 (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo Marco,

das war zu Grossteil zwischen Parsenn Bergstation und Davos Wolfgang.
Ist ein Teil der Bahnentour, wir haben an dem Tag ca. 5000 hm gemacht, bergab versteht sich 

Die lÃ¤ngste Abfahrt von Parsenn nach Klosters waren 1500 hm am StÃ¼ck.
Das ging von -1Â° und Mondlandschaft, bis auf 18Â° und Wald.

Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Das Panoramafoto wurde von der Mittelstation der Klosters Gondel aufgenommen.
Von da geht es dann hier

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7va1BoKD5M"]YouTube        - âªFirst full ride on Gotschna Freeride Klostersâ¬â[/nomedia]


runter.

Gruss
Gerrit


----------



## BIKESTARR (13. Juli 2011)

Bei dem Video würde ich mich am liebsten auf den Sattel schwingen...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. Juli 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> 0,166 â¬ fÃ¼r 1 Lumen Licht. http://www.mytinysun.de/shop/page/63?shop_param=


 
Bitte mal in den Talk sehen....

An den "Versehrten" natÃ¼rlich gute Besserung! Dumm gelaufen. 

PS: Thema See = Top! nachgelegt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (13. Juli 2011)

Auch von mir gute Besserung!

NaitsirhC


----------



## blutbuche (13. Juli 2011)

@gerrit : super bilder !!!! wie lang war (ist ???) deine gabel denn beim service ?? greez , k.


----------



## gerrit981 (14. Juli 2011)

@blutbuche: noch nicht im Service, aber es wird der der 4te Zwangsstop.
Früher habe sie zwischen 5 Tagen und 4 Wochen gebraucht.

Ist aber kein Problem, nachdem ich vorletztes Jahr den ein monatigen Boxenstop hatte, mir das Spicy gekauft habe

Gruss
Gerrit.


----------



## sanwald81 (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem wir (mein Mädel, ich und unsere beiden Würfel) jetzt gut 2 1/2 Wochen in Urlaub waren komm ich mit dem nachlesen gar nicht mehr hinterher.
Wir sind diesmal den hier (http://www.alpen-biken.de/alpentour2009/index.html) beschriebenen Schweizcross nachgefahren. Gestartet wurde allerdings am Sihlsee am Campingplatz und nicht am Zürichsee.
Soviel schonmal vorweg. Es war GENIAL!

Hier sind mal ein paar Eindrücke vom ersten Tag (Einsiedeln - Ibergeregg - Morschach - Flüelen am Vierwaldstättersee)
Die restlichen Tage folgen nach und nach.


Am Müsliegg






Spaßiger Wiesentrail ins Muotatal





Urner See


----------



## BIKESTARR (14. Juli 2011)

Fotos von einer älteren Abendlichen Runde. Wenn ich gesund bin, mache ich mal See-Fotos. 





Hab es mir heute nochmal angesehen und festgestellt,
dass der rechte Schalthebel (beide) nicht funktioniert.
Wenn mann schaltet kommt der einfach nicht mehr raus .
Muss ich da direkt einen neuen Hebel kaufen oder lässt sich da noch was
machen?


----------



## floggel (14. Juli 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Hab es mir heute nochmal angesehen und festgestellt,
> dass der rechte Schalthebel (beide) nicht funktioniert.
> Wenn mann schaltet kommt der einfach nicht mehr raus .
> Muss ich da direkt einen neuen Hebel kaufen oder lässt sich da noch was
> machen?


Shimano? Dann einfach mal die Schellenschraube lösen, bis sich der Hebel drehen lässt und wieder verspannungsfrei zuschrauben, fertig.


----------



## BIKESTARR (14. Juli 2011)

Er lässt sich reindrehen, nur das entweder garnix mit dem Schaltwerk passiert,
oder er kommt nicht mehr in die Ausgangspos.


----------



## floggel (14. Juli 2011)

Mit "drehen lassen" meinte ich die gesamte Schalteinheit um den Lenker.


----------



## BIKESTARR (14. Juli 2011)

Ach so . Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Juli 2011)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nachdem wir (mein Mädel, ich und unsere beiden Würfel) jetzt gut 2 1/2 Wochen in Urlaub waren komm ich mit dem nachlesen gar nicht mehr hinterher.
> Wir sind diesmal den hier (http://www.alpen-biken.de/alpentour2009/index.html) beschriebenen Schweizcross nachgefahren. Gestartet wurde allerdings am Sihlsee am Campingplatz und nicht am Zürichsee.
> ...


 
Quasi um die Ecke


----------



## Dämon__ (14. Juli 2011)

*Trocken war´s...*













*Neue Skulpturen entstehen am Litermont...*




*und in Höhlen kann man auch fahren...*


----------



## BIKESTARR (14. Juli 2011)

@Dämon
 Bilder

Noch ne Frage:
Gibt es eine 3-Fach-schaltbare Kettenführung (nicht Bionicon),
die bei einem Stereo Sinn macht?


----------



## barbarissima (14. Juli 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> *Trocken war´s...*


 
*In nass ist das Brückchen bestimmt wesentlich lustiger zu fahren *


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Juli 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> @Dämon
> Bilder
> 
> Noch ne Frage:
> ...



warumnicht bionicon? ist am simpelstem,sinnvollsten undgenauso effektiv wie alles andere..


----------



## blutbuche (14. Juli 2011)

@dämon : schöne bilder , vor allem das letzte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (15. Juli 2011)

@ bikestarr : http://www.jehlebikes.de/shaman-racing-enduro-kettenfuehrung-schaltbar.html


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2011)

Litermont .... ich glaube da schaue ich am WE mal vorbei


----------



## CubeAms125 (15. Juli 2011)

Vor ein paar Wochen bei einer Tour im Taunus entstanden.





Leider komme ich im Moment Berufs und Studienbedingt nicht viel zum fahren, aber ab August wirds wieder mehr!


----------



## barbarissima (15. Juli 2011)

*Traumschönes Bike*


----------



## andi_tool (15. Juli 2011)

macht nur so weiter. :-(

Dann kaufe ich mir doch demnächst einen AMS-Rahmen und baue meine Komponenten um!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Juli 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Traumschönes Bike*


 Nur weil Deines ....  - Aber egal, das Bike ist 
mal wieder ein Foto ist  Es werde für Dich schnell August....


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2011)

das sagst du ja nur weil es deinem so ähnlich sieht  

Aber stimmt, ist schon schön das AMS


----------



## BIKESTARR (15. Juli 2011)

floggel schrieb:


> Shimano? Dann einfach mal die Schellenschraube lösen, bis sich der Hebel drehen lässt und wieder verspannungsfrei zuschrauben, fertig.


 
Super!  Jetzt funktioniert es wieder. Muss nur noch mal einstellen.


----------



## multiMonochrom (15. Juli 2011)

Auch wenn es mittlerweile viele andere tolle Fullies gibt, finde ich die Optik des AMS nach wie vor schick












Allerdings ist die Zeit nun endlich gekommen, um die Reba in Rente zu schicken. Und weil ich schon dabei bin, wurde auch gleich noch der Steuersatz getauscht...






Das ist die neue, eine X-Fusion Velvet RL, 130mm Federweg, 1600g schwer






Und so sieht das vorläufige Endprodukt aus:






Jetzt freue ich mich schon wie verrückt auf das Wochenende, das gute Stück will ja auch getestet werden!


----------



## BIKESTARR (15. Juli 2011)

multiMonochrom schrieb:


> Auch wenn es mittlerweile viele andere tolle Fullies gibt, finde ich die Optik des AMS nach wie vor schick
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Viel Spaß beim testen! Sieht gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Juli 2011)

Wetter bescheiden, dunkel, windig, 18° - aber (noch) trocken. 
Ich muss raus!  Und schließlich ist heute mein "neues" Wochenende. 
Aber warum ist das Fully heute so zart zu mir, so weich und mitfühlend wie noch nie.....ich ahne es......ja, Mist. Kaum Luft im HR.
Gut - sonst hatte ich zuletzt fast immer den kleinen Rucksack mit 
(da ist eine Minipumpe drin) - aber Murphy´s Law...... Gut.
Also die CO 2 aus der Satteltasche - Mist zu kleine Patronen gekauft. 
Steinchen 3 hatte endlich die richtige Größe zum "verlängern" der Patrone in der Kartusche.Aber warum tut sich nichts. Aufschrauben.
Was dann geschah wünsch ich keinem - 
ich dachte man muss mir die Hand amputieren. Gut - 2. Versuch.
Ach in die Richtung den Hebel drücken - konnte ja nicht klappen.
Tja wenn man zu lange etwas nicht benutzt hat - 
kann das ja schon mal vorkommen.  Waren wie gesagt eh die Falschen....können also ruhig schnell alle werden. 
2. Versuch klappt super!
*Pffff. Luft wieder drauf - und noch 2x Reserve *



*Aber wie lange kann man dem Frieden trauen?*
*Noch sind es nur 8 Minuten nach Hause. Aber ich wollte doch....*
*gut also in der Nähe der Stadt bleiben - Oderrunde.*
*Das konnte mich nun wirklich nur noch leicht erheitern.....*



*Zitat: "Ach is´ der Rasen schön Grün!"*



*Direkt an der Stadtbrücke hat sich ein kleiner Sandkünstler *
*etwas gelangweilt..*



*Kann sich doch sehen lassen.  Was der "Kleine Mann" so gemacht hat, während Papi mal eben kurz weg war. *



*Jeder nutzt den Tag eben auf seine Weise...*



*Dann fielen mir diese Oldtimer ins Auge - Kamera raus & da parkt die olle, d**** Zi*** Ihren ****st- Clio da ein...*



*Also warten - und noch mal in Schön.  *
*Hat der Wagen aber auch verdient! *
*Mich würden mal das Baujahr **und der derzeite Kaufpreis *
*interessieren.  Finde den richtig *



*So schnell noch die Runde zu Ende - *
*u**nd schwupps im Trockenen wieder zu Hause. *
*Luft hat auch gehalten - bin da aber skeptisch über Nacht. *
*Aber bei dem Wetter kann man Morgen ruhig mal basteln...*
*ist ja zum Glück alles da. *




*Schönes Wochenende. *


----------



## Languste (15. Juli 2011)

multiMonochrom schrieb:


> Auch wenn es mittlerweile viele andere tolle Fullies gibt, finde ich die Optik des AMS nach wie vor schick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sieht voll G....l aus mit 130er . Nur, jetzt ist die Gabel voll poliert und der rest ist ungeniert .


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Juli 2011)

Languste schrieb:


> Sieht voll G....l aus mit 130er . Nur, jetzt ist die Gabel voll poliert und der rest ist ungeniert .



Bitte nutzt doch auch mal bissl die Löschfunktion beim antworten -
3x komplett! das Gleiche - für nur 2 Worte.  Tsssüssss. 
Und jetzt bekomme ich wieder Mecker. 
 Was soll´s. War ja "nur" gut gemeinter Tipp.


----------



## blutbuche (15. Juli 2011)

WORD , spuri !!!! du sprichst mir aus der seele....


----------



## beuze1 (15. Juli 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Und jetzt bekomme ich wieder Mecker.
> Was soll´s. War ja "nur" gut gemeinter Tipp.



*Du hast aber auch einen Scheiß Job..
*


----------



## Sgt.Green (15. Juli 2011)

Hier mein Stereo in aktueller Ausbaustufe


----------



## JDEM (15. Juli 2011)

Schickes Stereo!

Hier noch eins:

Im Uphill Trim





Und dann ging es auch steil wieder runter:


----------



## Tintera (15. Juli 2011)

Achtung, der beuze ist wieder online...


----------



## kube (16. Juli 2011)

Oh Beuze wieder da... was haste mit deiner Schulter gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (16. Juli 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Schickes Stereo!
> 
> Hier noch eins:
> 
> ...



 Was ist das für eine Gabel? Wieviel Fw?


----------



## Vincy (16. Juli 2011)

Das ist eine RS Lyrik mit 160mm.


----------



## BIKESTARR (16. Juli 2011)

auf dem 1.Foto siehts so wenig aus, aber da ist die bestimmt abgesenkt.


----------



## Vincy (16. Juli 2011)

Ja, er schreibt ja auch "im Uphill Trim".
Bei Sgt. Green sieht man die Lyrik voll ausgefedert.


----------



## blutbuche (16. Juli 2011)

von welcher marke is das grüne trikot ??? 
p.s. beides  sehr schicke würfel


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. Juli 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Du hast aber auch einen Scheiß Job..*


 Naja, da war mal so ein Typ ..... ach lassen wir das. 
Werde ja sowieso scheinbar "ignoriert" -   
Müssen / können wir mit leben - dennoch freue ich mich über die Wiederkehr der Bilderpolizei....

Ich glaube ich sehe "Stereo" 
Ich könnte mich auch nicht entscheiden - beide wirklich Schick!
Ich habe das Wetter auch genutzt 3,5 Stunden unterwegs.....muss aber los zum Grillabend nach Lebus! Vieeeeeel selbstgemachter Tzaziki & die Wetterprognose für Morgen lassen mich vermuten - 
das Morgen mehr Zeit zum Fotos posten sein wird.  
Werde auf jeden Fall mal wegen dem seltsamen "Brückenpfeiler" fragen......den ich von polnischer Seite aus gesehen hatte.



Na mal gucken, ob ich da was raus bekomme - wenn nicht habe ich von beuze gelernt: "Aufgaben deligieren!" 
Motto: "Kümmert Euch! - Ich will es wissen!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (16. Juli 2011)

@Bikestarrr: Gabel war da auf 115mm abgesenkt, ging bis dahin meist steil hoch.
@Blutbuche:Trikot ist von Rotwild, nennt sich irgendwie R.E.D und hab ich letztes Jahr in Willingen als Sonderposten ergattert, hat aber irgendwie was von Schlafanzug


----------



## heizer1979 (16. Juli 2011)

Hi,
kann mir einer kurz erklären wie meine Fotos hier im Vollbildmodus angezeigt werden. 

Danke & Grüße


----------



## blutbuche (16. Juli 2011)

@kuschi : sieht aber sehr nett aus - wenn du´s mal loswerden willst ..;D


----------



## NoJan (16. Juli 2011)

Habe heute meinen neuen Bock das erste mal auf einer größeren Tour im Siebengebirge frei gelassen. Hatte ziemlich Glück mit einem Händler, denn im Umkreis von 100km sind alle Fritzz Modelle ausverkauft (und den 20% Nachlass nimmt man natürlich gern mit).
Auf dem Weg zur Löwenburg


 (inkl. Kletterer)

Auf der Löwenburg






Lediglich die Montage der Reverb lässt noch auf sich warten.


Blick über den Drachenfeld Richtung Bonn (rechts im Bild)


----------



## mtblukas (16. Juli 2011)

NoJan schrieb:


>



geiles Teil...vorallem das Design gefällt.


----------



## buschhase (16. Juli 2011)

Genau so eins bekomm ich nächste Woche auch  Wird zur Zeit noch ein Bashguard montiert und die Sattelstütze gekürzt, damit se ganz versenkbar ist.

@Nojan: Hast dein Muddyboard schon bestellt?

Gruß, Nico


----------



## blutbuche (16. Juli 2011)

ja , mir auch !!!


----------



## beuze1 (16. Juli 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> *Bitte nutzt doch auch mal bissl die Löschfunktion beim antworten -*



*Hallo BIKESTARR,
ja ich weiß Du bist noch relativ neu hier..
und wahrscheinlich hast Du noch nichts von mir gehört (nach langer Abwesenheit, meinerseits) daher gebührt Dir die Ehre als Erster einen Rüffel von mir einzufangen..
wenn Du schon kopierst, dann lösch wenigstens die Bilder raus, oder stell lieber selber Welche ein und beschränkt Technik-Diskussionen bitte auf ein Mindestmaß
oder klärt mm fragen per PN.
*

es kann nur besser werden


----------



## acid2011 (16. Juli 2011)

Mein Rad mit neuer Gabel  

weitere Bilder in meinem Album


----------



## marco_m (16. Juli 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> (nach langer Abwesenheit, meinerseits)



Hi Beuze, schön wieder mal von dir zu lesen  
Nettes Heim hast du, oder ist das nur eine Zufallsbegegnung  ?

Ich hatte in Flims mal einen kleinen Pumptrack probiert, eigentlich fand ich's besser als es auf dem Pic ausschaut. 





So melde mich dann auch mal in die Ferien ab, auf Dänemark nehme ich mein Fritzz nämlich nicht mit 
Fällt aber sowieso nicht so auf, soviel Bilder poste ich ja auch wieder nicht ..

Schöne Ferien und bis bald, Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (16. Juli 2011)

marco_m schrieb:


> Hi Beuze, schön wieder mal von dir zu lesen
> Nettes Heim hast du, oder ist das nur eine Zufallsbegegnung



Danke..
Der Zufall oder besser Notfall führte mich zu der noblen Hütte..

Ich wohn aber nicht weniger schön..


----------



## NoJan (16. Juli 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Genau so eins bekomm ich nächste Woche auch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey

Ein schneller Check der gängigen Online-Shops brachte keinen Erfolg.  Vielleicht muss ich einfach mehr Zeit in die Suche investierenn ??
Oder hast du einen heißen Tip für mich, wo noch welche verfügbar sind?

Grüße Jan


----------



## Vincy (16. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @kuschi : sieht aber sehr nett aus - wenn du´s mal loswerden willst ..;D


 
Das bekommst du auch hier. 

http://shop.rotwildbikes.de/index.p...2&sidROTWILD=h3kg2mg0e2njqt7nb9f371v4gv7l771j

Frag mal den Matthias von Schaltwerk-bikes, dort bekommst es billiger. 
http://www.schaltwerk-bikes.de/


----------



## blutbuche (16. Juli 2011)

oh , vielen dank !!!!!!!


----------



## MtbGrobi (16. Juli 2011)

Dann will ich auch mal ein Bild beitragen ... ein Cube vor einem Brocken  auf dem Brocken(Harz). Da waren heute viele Cube-Fahrer unterwegs....




Gruß,
MtbGrobi


----------



## blutbuche (17. Juli 2011)

saumässig schön , dein bike !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crush-er (17. Juli 2011)

Absolut!!!! Sieht richtig lecker aus, das Bike.


----------



## kubitix (17. Juli 2011)

Moinsen zsäm.

wir waren gestern bei schönstem Wetter trainieren.

Wir das waren:

Tina aka Tina
Susanne aka WildWeibchen
Michèle aka Tigerlily
Jörg aka Sirrah73
Stefan aka Kubitix

trainieren für´s:

TREFFEN





Wir haben wirklich fleißigst geübt, also treffen




Diese Übungseinheit müssen wir verlängern.




Ok aber laßt uns noch ein bizzl fahren.
Naja, fahren kann doch jeder, sieht man immer an den tollen Bildern im Forum.

Treffen trainieren jedoch, wie, wann, wo, da muß man die Chance zum üben doch nutzen!








Ok prima die Kohorte Cube, Manipel Rhein-Main, Zenturie Taunus-Odenwald, ist gut vorbereitet für´s Treffen. Achso Btw. gefahren sind wir natürlich auch knapp 40KM mit 550HM. Danke an alle Legonäre für einen tollen Samstag.

Stefan


----------



## barbarissima (17. Juli 2011)

Sehr löblich Kubi 


Selbst Formationsbiken habt ihr trainiert und eure Haltungsnote an der Kaffeetafel wird alle anderen in den Schatten stellen 



Wahrscheinlich werden noch Monate nach dem Treffen alle von dem souveränen Auftritt der Odenwälder sprechen, die einfach alles in den Schatten stellten, was sich je im Allgäu hat blicken lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (17. Juli 2011)

> Miche´le



Sirrah: Wie spricht man das denn aus, Mische Le ? 


Vor der Putzorgie am Samstag:





Interessant wie sich eine gepflegt Kette über Nacht verändern kann:


----------



## Tom1977 (17. Juli 2011)

Hi zusammen,

nachdem ich hier seit einiger Zeit nur lese, will ich mich nun auch mal mit Bildern beteiligen.

Gestern haben wir das super Wetter genutzt und sind eine Tour zur Rückersbacher Schlucht gefahren.

70km und 450hm, hat Spaß gemacht 

Ich hoffe die Bilder gefallen.







Noch frisch vor dem Anstieg 













Nach dem Anstieg, Pause mit schönem Ausblick







Pausenwürfel







Weiter geht's







Ein letztes Mal in die Kamera grinsen bevor's dann im Blitztempo die Schlucht runterging...da war mir dann Fahren lieber als Fotografieren 

Viele Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## BIKESTARR (17. Juli 2011)

Schönes Rad, schöne Bilder.


----------



## chrisle (17. Juli 2011)

Schöne Stereos, die weißen DT Swiss passen gut.
Was ist das für ein Sattel den deine Gefährtin fährt? 
Und was habt ihr da für Old School Ipads am Lenker montiert?


----------



## Tom1977 (17. Juli 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> Schöne Stereos, die weißen DT Swiss passen gut.
> Was ist das für ein Sattel den deine Gefährtin fährt?
> Und was habt ihr da für Old School Ipads am Lenker montiert?



Hi,

die Laufräder sind super steif, gefallen mir viel besser als die XPW 1600.
Meine Frau fährt da ein altes Sofa  Aber sie sagt ganz richtig, wenn nix weh tut, warum tauschen?
IPads am Lenker sind super für die Hände, keine tauben Finger mehr. Bisschen teuer halt, aber wir haben die ohne UMTS mit dem kleinsten Speicher genommen...doof halt das man gleich 4 Stück braucht


----------



## Cortina (17. Juli 2011)

chrisle, das ist das gute alte GPSMap 76 von G***** 

Schöne Bilder  und an die TTF (Treffen Trainings Fraktion) da hätten Ago und ich dann auch noch mithalten können 

Grüße...immer noch aus FFN
Guido

EDIT fragt: meintest du jetzt die Griffe oder die Elektronik....oh man ich bin alle......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (17. Juli 2011)

NoJan schrieb:


> Oder hast du einen heißen Tip für mich, wo noch welche verfügbar sind?



Also ich hab in den sauren Apfel gebissen und das Ding über meinen Händler bei Cube bestellt. Soll angeblich Mitte August kommen ... (wers glaubt ...) Ich werd aber auf jeden Fall nochmal in 1-2 anderen Läden vorbeischauen.

Gruß, Nico


----------



## chrisle (17. Juli 2011)

Ich meinte nicht die Ergon Griffe, sondern die Satelitentelefone am Vorbau 
Das mit den Laufrädern kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen.


----------



## Tom1977 (17. Juli 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> EDIT fragt: meintest du jetzt ie Griffe oder die Elektronik....oh man ich bin alle......



Achso....ich dachte die Griffe sind gemeint 

Ne...also...ja, das sind 76er Garmins.
Kein spiegelndes Display und 'ne vernünftige Lenkerhalterung. Die neuen Garmins verursachen in dieser Hinsicht nur Schmerzen...finde ich.


----------



## Tom1977 (17. Juli 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht die Ergon Griffe, sondern die Satelitentelefone am Vorbau
> Das mit den Laufrädern kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen.



Entweder ist mein Fahrstil mit der Zeit härter geworden, oder die XPW immer weicher, jedenfalls fand ich mein Stereo irgendwann nur noch schwammig weich, vor allem in Kurven.
Auf den neuen halten auch die 2.4er Reifen besser...klar, die Felgen sind ja auch gut 4mm breiter.
Das Hinterrad knack nur beim harten Antritt ab und an mal vor sich hin, sind wahrscheinlich die Messerspeichen nach dem was ich so lese. Aber damit kann ich leben, hört wahrscheinlich auch irgendwann auf.


----------



## heizer1979 (17. Juli 2011)

inspiriert von den vielen schicken Bilderreports möchte ich auch mal was beitragen. Kein traumhaftes Bergpanorama eher Hügel immer wieder rauf & runter, rauf & runter....
 insgesamt 70km und 1150hm mit hohem Trailanteil


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/936929]
	

[/URL]


 der Fritzz...


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/936928]
	

[/URL]


 ...liebts bergab, je schlechter die piste umso besser...


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/936903]
	

[/URL]


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/936915]
	

[/URL]


 puuuhh teilweise 25% Steigung


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/936907]
	

[/URL]


 ???


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/936901]
	

[/URL]


 super Wetter gestern


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/936927]
	

[/URL]


Grüße


----------



## chrisle (17. Juli 2011)

Schönes Fritzz. Welche Region ist das?
Ich dachte immer wir sind die Waldterroristen


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. Juli 2011)

Tom1977 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Bilder gefallen.



Absolut 



chrisle schrieb:


> Sirrah: Wie spricht man das denn aus, Mische Le ?


Da frog mo Mudder und Vadder ... 



kubitix schrieb:


> Ok prima die Kohorte Cube, Manipel Rhein-Main, Zenturie Taunus-Odenwald,  ist gut vorbereitet für´s Treffen. Achso Btw. gefahren sind wir  natürlich auch knapp 40KM mit 550HM. Danke an alle Legonäre für einen  tollen Samstag.
> 
> Stefan



Der Dank geht zurück für die super schöne Tour im Odenwald. Schee habt's dort. 

So,

ein paar Bilder gibt's schon noch ....

Blauer Himmel ... Captain Kubitix, wo geht's lang ?




Do hinne is a schee, aber heut geht's als nuff .




Aha, das ist das Odenwälder rauf und runter ... macht durstig. Wildweibchen und Tigerlily leisten aber sportlichen Beistand.




Unser Tourguide 




Über die Schulter geknipst ... aha ... die Mädels haben Spaß.




Bei dem Wetter wird mir ja doch schon warm. Ob das Korn für ein Kühles Erfrischungsgetränk bald fertig ist ? Ich glaube ja heute wird da noch kein Weizen oder Pils draus .




So, die Römer waren hier auch. Naja, während in Eschenhahn die Barbarenhorden zurückgeschlagen wurden, haben's sie sich hier also schon in schicken Gutshöfen gemütlich gemacht.




Das gefällt uns auch.








Wo was steht erklärt uns Gaius Julius Kubitix 




Im Prinzip hatten die dort echt ne tolle Infrastruktur. Sauna, Bäder, Fußbodenheizung und ein WC mit Abwassersystem. Wenn man sich überlegt, dass nach Untergang des römischen Reichs die Sche... dann für fast 1200 Jahren aus dem Fenster geflogen ist und man dann erst wieder in der Lage war sowas zu bauen. Schon krass.




So, jetzt ging es dann aber ab auf die Trails. Das Tigermobil samt Tigerlily voran, dicht gefolgt vom Wildweibchen.




Der Trail hatte dann plötzlich alle verschluckt, aber nach einiger Zeit grinsend ausgespuckt . Muss also gut gewesen sein . 








Nach sovielen Trails, Höhemmeter und römischer Geschichte (samt dort an der Stelle entlaufener Ponies) haben wir uns mal in dem Forumstreffen geübt. Nicht das wir da orientierungs- und hilflos auf dem Treffen in Füssen rumlaufen udn nicht wissen was wir tun sollen.




Das haben wir uns aus allen Perspektiven genau angeschaut. Ich glaube jetzt können wir das.




Schöner Blick von der "weissen Rübe". Linker Hand sieht man den Feldberg und wer genau schaut erkennt auch bildmittig Mainhattan.




So, genug Cappucino und Käsekuchen ... ab wieder auf die Trails.




Vorbei an Reinheim International Airport ...




... auf dem gerade der Langenstreckenflug aus Johannisburg landet .




Die Tour ist damit vorbei und was dann kam war einfach nur lecker .




Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## chrisle (17. Juli 2011)

Das letzte Bild ist eindeutig Mobbing


----------



## barbarissima (17. Juli 2011)

Jepp! Beim letzten Bild fühle ich mich auch sehr gemobbt


----------



## heizer1979 (17. Juli 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> Schönes Fritzz. Welche Region ist das?


 Danke. Das ist in Südhessen / Bayern. Die Schilder hängen dort an einigen Stellen. Bevorzugt an Hochsitzen, einige liegen zerissen auf dem Boden. Da hat sich wohl wer geärgert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sanwald81 (17. Juli 2011)

Heute mal wieder ein paar Bilder vom Urlaub, nachdem das Wetter bei uns heute eher bescheiden ist.

Am 2. Tag unseres Schweizcross ging's von Flüelen über den Surenenpass nach Engelberg.
Da wir auf Seilbahnunterstützung verzichteten, war's für uns ne echte Schinderei und bis wir in Engelberg eintrafen, war's schon verdammt spät.
Der Trail vom Surenenpass runter nach Engelberg entschädigte allerdings für die ewige Schieberei 


Auffahrt Richtung Surenenpass. Da ging's wenigstens noch fahren!






Endlich oben! Zwischendrin hatte ich wenig Zeit für Fotos


----------



## Tigerlyli (17. Juli 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Achso Btw. gefahren sind wir natürlich auch knapp 40KM mit 550HM.


Tz, tz bei mir warens 50km  
Also ich bedanke mich auch nochmal bei allen Beteiligten für den schönen und spaßigen Samstag  War eine schöne Tour mit genügsamen Begleitern, die auch nicht gemotzt haben, wenn ich am "Berg" mal etwas langsamer unterwegs war 

Auch ich hab noch ein paar Bilderchen mitgebracht..

Jörg und Susanne im Burghof der Veste Otzberg




Und Stefan, beim Kaffe schlürfen, mit Tina




Jörgs neue Freundin 




Und die Cubis bei der Pause




Meins musste abseits stehen 




Der Jörg ist übrigens ganz schön groß und hat ganz schön lange Arme 




So und noch ein kleines Gruppenbild, Susanne und ich sind unten geblieben und haben auf die Cubis aufgepasst, damit die Braut, die dort geheiratet hat, nicht doch plötzlich noch auf unseren Rädern flüchten will 




Schee war's 

Grüße
Michele

Ps.: Michèle spricht man Michel aus  Genauso wie die von Wetten Dass...?


----------



## steve.82 (17. Juli 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meiner Tour Heute.


Richtung Leutratal








Neue Autobahn zwischen Schorba und Göttern


----------



## marco_m (17. Juli 2011)

Bei uns hat Dauerregen eingesetzt ... 
Genug Zeit um Fotos durchzuschauen 






Gruss Marco


----------



## blutbuche (17. Juli 2011)

@marco . tolles bild  
bei uns regnet es schon den ganzen tag - bei mageren 15 grad ... sowas nennt sich sommer ...
@lily : ..die von wetten dass schreibt sich aber michelle und spricht sich "mischell" 
schönen sonntag noch allen würf´lern , k.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. Juli 2011)

Tigerlyli schrieb:


> Auch ich hab noch ein paar Bilderchen mitgebracht..
> Ps.: Michèle spricht man Michel aus  Genauso wie die von Wetten Dass...?


Also so geht das nun wirklich nicht!!!!
Ich muss hier einsam meine Runden drehen - und Capt. Kubitix (zwischendurch kurz zum Feldherren ernannt) sowie Jörg fahren da 
mal eben mit 3!!! atemberaubenden Mädels spazieren. 
Ich muss umziehen. 
Und dann wird der ganze "Spaß" hier auch noch als hartes Training verkauft.   Die Fotos sprechen zum Glück für sich. 
Überhaupt ein wahnsinns Fotoanteil - von Grobi bis hier...
Und da hatte ich gestern extra meine Fotos wie ein Ass im Sonntags-Ärmel aufgehoben.  Und nun das....
Aber egal - ich will dann mal wenigstens versuchen nicht nach zu stehen.
*Tour von Gestern - leider ohne charmante Frauenpower....*
*Daher hatte das Ganze auch einen brisanten Beginn -*
*ich lüge nicht, wenn ich behaupte, dass ich aus mindestens 64,467 Km/h abbremsen musste... *
*Richtung Wulkow/Schönfließ.*



*Na gut - nach der Kommastelle habe ich ein weinig geflunkert.. Da Straße offensichtlich viel zu gefährlich war,*
*ging es abseits der Rennrad-Beläge weiter! Das erinnerte*
*mich irgendwie an Beiträge hier aus dem letzten Herbst...*
*Ansicht: Feld bei Schönfließ.*



*Da ich spontan ins Unbekannte abbog - entdeckte ich wie zur Belohnung herrliche Feld-/Waldwege, *
*welche ich noch nicht kannte. Diese führen mich auch immer schön in der Gegend um die bisherigen Hausrunden entlang.*
*Eine prima Ergänzung also - und vor Allem super Alternativrouten.  Am Rande von Schönfließ *






*Ohne Worte* - *die flache, schöne Umgebung meiner Heimatstadt.... Zwischen Schönfließ und Lebus.*







*Mal ohne über´s Gleis tragen zu müssen passieren....*



*Gefahrene Strecken - links und rechts Apfel-, Birnen-, *
*Pflaumen- und Kirschbäume. Ich glaube die Strecke nehme ich nun desöfteren.....*











*Trotz zahlreicher Versuchungen durch die zahlreichen **Leckerbäumchen **kam ich letztlich irgendwann auch wieder *
*in den Genuss des Anblicks der Oder.*



*Sogar meine Freunde vom Birkenhof waren wieder aus dem Pauschalurlaub zurück. *



*Guter "Aussichts"Punkt für eine kleine Rast - Blick ins Odertal*



*Heute hatte ich auch eine tolle Gelegenheit den ominösen Brückenpfeiler zu besuchen.*
*Da kein Weg dort hin führt muss man direkt über die Wiesen.*
*Diese sind selten trocken genug - aber Gestern waren sie es.*
*Ziel erreicht! Ein Pfeiler im Nichts. *
*Leider half auch das peinliche Befragen der *
*Einheimischen beim gestrigen Grillabend nicht weiter. *



*Egal - ich bleibe dran - kenne noch den Ortschronisten. *
*Im Sausetempo ging es dann aber in Richtung Frankfurt (O).*
*Das Fleisch sollte ja nicht gammlig werden. *



*Die ersten Anzeichen der Zivilisation tauchen am Horizont auf -*
*bald geschafft.....*




*Die Luft hat gehalten, das Wetter war wunderbar. *
*Neue Wege gefunden. Insgesamt knapp 40 km und 2,5 h Fahrzeit - mit Pausen 3 h Tour. *
*Kann man also supi öfter mal machen. *
*So muss ein Samstag sein....*
*Heute hat sich das Wetter bislang als viel schöner erwiesen als *
*vorhergesagt, aber nun wird es finster & windig!*
*Die neue "Arbeitswoche" kündigt sich an.....*
*Schönen Abend Euch ...... und macht weiter so! *


----------



## xerto (17. Juli 2011)

hi spuri

super bilder  

wenn du so weiter machst kenn ich frankfurt O bald besser als frankfurt main


----------



## Tigerlyli (17. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @lily : ..die von wetten dass schreibt sich aber michelle und spricht sich "mischell"


Kati, du kennst dich mit dieser Tussi aus? Das wundert mich   Es gibt verschiedene Schreibweisen für diesen Namen, auch Michel Friedman wird anders geschrieben, aber genauso ausgesprochen. Michelle und Michèle sind französische Namen für das biblische Michael/Michaela. Wenn ich aus Faulheit immer nur Michele schreibe, ist das eigentlich die männliche italienische Form. 

So, jetzt wisst ihr Bescheid 

@Spuri, wenn du nicht soooo weit weg wärst, würde ich ja regelmäßig zum biken kommen. Deine Gegend gefällt mir echt gut und es gibt scheinbar nicht soviele Berge 

@all, wirklich tolle Bilder. Wir können ja bald einen Bildband machen  Oder wir schlagen Cube einen Kalender vor "Cubisten on/off  Road"  Und der Erlös ist dann für einen guten Zweck, für mich  

Viele Grüße
Michele


----------



## barbarissima (17. Juli 2011)

*Jau! Spitzenmäßiges Bildmaterial 

 Die Odenwälder haben ja wirklich aus allen Rohren geschossen 

 *
*Mir persönlich gefallen die Fotos aus der Schweiz natürlich besonders gut. Die Berge sind einfach durch nichts zu toppen als durch noch mehr Berge 

.... und natürlich durch Spuris abenteuerlichen Ritt 

 Das erste Bild lässt uns mit der Frage zurück: Wer hat dieses UFO so urplötzlich auf die Straße und direkt vor Spuris Lenker gebeamt 

 und wer ist für den unglaublichen Erdrutsch auf Bild Nr: 5 verantwortlich 

 den Spuri, cool wie er ist, dann auch noch fotografiert hat 

 **Fragen über Fragen und nur einer kann sie beantworten

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (17. Juli 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> Das letzte Bild ist eindeutig Mobbing





barbarissima schrieb:


> Jepp! Beim letzten Bild fühle ich mich auch sehr gemobbt



Warum? Sind die Steaks zu klein? Da würdet ihr dem armen Dakotarindviech aber ganz schön unrecht tun
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.





spurhalter schrieb:


> Also so geht das nun wirklich nicht!!!!
> Ich muss hier einsam meine Runden drehen - und Capt. Kubitix sowie Jörg fahren da mal eben mit 3!!! atemberaubenden Mädels spazieren.
> Ich muss umziehen.



Ok was die Schreibweise deiner dann neuen Heimatstadt anbelangt hast du es ja einfach und "flach" ist´s hier manchmal auch, z.B. in der B-Ebene.



spurhalter schrieb:


> *Gefahrene Strecken - links und rechts Apfel-, Birnen-, *
> *Pflaumen- und Kirschbäume. Ich glaube die Strecke nehme ich nun desöfteren.....*



Prima wir nehmen je 2-3 Gläser, vor allem Zwetschgenlatwerge, da fahr´n mehr voll drauf ab.

Schöne Touren und Bilder gibt´s zum Abschluss eines schönen Wochenendes zu sehen.

Bärbel, Berge werden total überbewertet, also wirklich sowas von total.

Stefan


----------



## Landus (17. Juli 2011)

> ...liebts bergab, je schlechter die piste umso besser...


Haha, hier noch was zum Thema schlechte Pisten:

Abfahrt von der Kösseine über den Fränkischen Gebirgsweg richtung Haberstein. "Verblockt" ist im Bezug auf die ersten 300m eher eine Untertreibung




Danach wurde es etwas humaner:




Der kleine Haberstein oberhalb der Luisenburg:




Und nochmal mit Schild:




Inbegriff eines echten "Fichteltrails"




Aber das Fritzz hat durchgehalten


----------



## andi_tool (17. Juli 2011)

@kubitix,

wer braucht schon Berge, wenn er den Albtrauf direkt vor der Nase hat?


----------



## kubitix (17. Juli 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> @kubitix,
> 
> wer braucht schon Berge, wenn er den Albtrauf direkt vor der Nase hat?



Dr Albra

@Landus
also da auf Bild Nr. 3 ist vielleicht ein bizzl verblockt.


----------



## blutbuche (17. Juli 2011)

@tigerlily : ..ich kenn die sogar persönlich(und wehe kubitix liest , dass du sie als tussi betitelt hast ..) - is ne echt nette - und man spricht den namen halt französisch aus - und da sagt man halt nicht michel - sondern mischell .... (lautsprachenmässig geschrieben ..)


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. Juli 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


>



Das Bild gefällt mir ganz besonders gut Spuri .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (17. Juli 2011)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO viele Bilder,da kommt man ja mit dem betrachten der Fotos gar nicht mehr hinterher!!!

@Landus: Ja ja, unser schönes Fichtelgebirge!!!


----------



## st-bike (17. Juli 2011)

Hier ein kleiner Auszug meines WE´s.

Wir haben uns kurzfristig entschlossen ein Runde durch die Chiemgauer Alpen zu drehen.

Achso Achtung Topo Mobbing.













Rast an der Bründlingalm










Unser Übernachtungsdomizil in Weißbach a.d. Alpenstrasse





Der Anstieg zur Sellarnalm zwang uns zu ungewöhnlichen Mitteln. 





Der Trail abwärts war 1A





Zur Mittagsrast hatten wir dann auch einen Gast










Die Nachmittagsjause haben wir dann auf der Winklmoosalm verbracht und diese Aussaicht genossen





Die aufziehenden Unwetter (ich hoffe die kommen nicht) haben uns dann zu einer schnellen Fahrt Richtung Zug gezwungen. 





Diese wurde nur durch den sehr starken Gegenwind gebremst. Vielleicht sollte wir einfach dort bleiben. Naja wir kommen ja wieder.
Fazit: 156km 3500hm


----------



## Highwayman (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute! 


Dann will ich auch mal paar Bilder von meinem 2008er LTD Pro zeigen:







Natürlich braucht ein CUBE auch namenstreue Würfel 











Nach der Tour letztes Wochenende, davor hats paar Tage geregnet:


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juli 2011)

Bisserl mehr in die Knie gehen und die Arme nixht durchstrecken  dann


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Juli 2011)

st-bike schrieb:


> Diese wurde nur durch den sehr starken Gegenwind gebremst. Vielleicht sollte wir einfach dort bleiben. Naja wir kommen ja wieder.
> Fazit: 156km 3500hm



Das seit ihr am einem Stück gefahren?


----------



## Deleted35614 (18. Juli 2011)

Hey Dämon, kannst du nicht mehr schlafen, oder was?


----------



## floggel (18. Juli 2011)

Highwayman schrieb:


>



So muss das aussehen .

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob das Rad in der Sonne abgestellt steht. Das Rot der Felgenaufkleber ist ja schon bald eher Rosa - wenn das bei mir so weit ist, werde ich sie wohl abziehen.


----------



## BIKESTARR (18. Juli 2011)

@Landus
Wunderschöne Trails!


----------



## mi2 (18. Juli 2011)

nach langer zeit meins mal wieder


----------



## BIKESTARR (18. Juli 2011)

Cooles Stereo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (18. Juli 2011)

Das hat irgendwas von einem Geisterrad. ^^ Iwie komisch. =)


----------



## dusi__ (18. Juli 2011)

uahh meine augen


----------



## Languste (18. Juli 2011)

Ein Albino-Cube !!!!!!!


----------



## dusi__ (18. Juli 2011)

das darf bestimmt nicht ohne sonnenschutzfaktor 50 auf die trails


----------



## BIKESTARR (18. Juli 2011)

Huch! Wo ihrs sagt.


----------



## blutbuche (18. Juli 2011)

@mi2 : ...mich wundert , dass die reifen immer noch so sauber sind  .. schönes teil , find´ich !!


----------



## navpp (18. Juli 2011)

Mir gefällts überhaupt nicht, muss es zum Glück aber auch nicht!  Jedem das seine.

Was anderes und für den Thread nicht unwichtiges: Wer fotografiert mit Canon G12 oder Nikon P7000 und kann mir per PM zwitschern wie und wieso er/sie sich für das gewählte Modell entschieden hat?


----------



## dusi__ (18. Juli 2011)

ich rate als kamera zu der [ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00402S4YS/ref=asc_df_B00402S4YS3648535?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag=googledeprodu-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22494&creativeASIN=B00402S4YS"]Canon Powershot S95[/ame]

macht wahnsinnig gute bilder für einen annehmbaren preis


edit:
und hier zur leistung : RAW datei ohne nachbearbeitung  hat dickes potentioal


----------



## pecto69 (18. Juli 2011)

Mahlzeit....



>



Wassn das für ne Rucksackhalterung??

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (18. Juli 2011)

Hi.



> ich rate als kamera zu der          Canon Powershot S95
> 
> 
> Canon Powershot S95
> ...



Ähhhh , RAW ohne Bea? Ist nen jpeg, da wird die engine wohl was angepackt haben?!
Ich sehe Bewegungsunschärfe und chromatische Aberration.

Dirk


----------



## dusi__ (18. Juli 2011)

ich hab das foto als RAW datei hochgeladen . muss sich iwie als jpg umgewandelt haben, kann das sein?

ich bin ja nich ger größte profi was die fotografie angeht aber für "knipse immer am mann kamera" taugt sie enorm. das sie nicht an eine DSLR rankommt ist wohl klar 

ich schaue nachher mal daheim am pc nach anderen fotos dann zeig ich se mal rum.


----------



## sanwald81 (18. Juli 2011)

@pecto69: Das is ein original nachgebauter Zorrocarry. Siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3708674&postcount=281
Funktioniert bergauf prima und ist gerade auf Mehrtagestouren ne echte Erleichterung. Auf Wunsch kann ich gern ein paar Detailfotos machen.


----------



## HappyGhost (18. Juli 2011)

also mir gefällt des Bike mal was anderes  aber wo kriegt man diese weißen Reifen her?


----------



## BIKESTARR (18. Juli 2011)

@HappyGhost
http://cgi.ebay.de/Geax-Saguaro-26z...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2a12443ab4
oder:
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=wei%C3%9Fe+schwalbe+reifen9

@mi2
ist das ein Cube im Ghost outfit oder ein Ghost im Cube outfit?


----------



## navpp (18. Juli 2011)

@dusi&pecto: Damit die anderen hier nicht gestört werden bitte nur per PM  Und bitte nur die beiden Modelle. Ich bin von DSLRs an die Quickshifter gewöhnt und möchte sie auch bei einer Kompakten haben. Ich bin weder Nikon- noch Canonmensch (Borge immer aus und bekomme dabei beides ) und habe keine Preferenzen bezüglich des Bedienkonzepts, ich komm idR. mit beiden gut klar. Ich versuche seit einer Woche über technische Daten und Testberichte meinen Favoriten auszumachen, hatte beide schon in der Hand (leider jedoch nur in einem "Elektronikfachmarkt") und stehe kurz davor die Entscheidung nur noch an Preis und Nähe der Servicestelle festzumachen. Wär für jeden Input dankbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (18. Juli 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Hey Dämon, kannst du nicht mehr schlafen, oder was?



Schlaf wird völlig überbewertet 
Wie sieht es den bei dir im Herbst aus, an irgend einem WE könnten wir deine Hütte stürmen.


----------



## BigA (18. Juli 2011)

Ihr macht mich fertig Leute  
So tolle Bilder und ich muss zu Hause sitzen und meine Schulter schonen weil´s mich beim Ausritt gewürfelt hat.
Naja schnell wieder gesund werden und wieder Fahren ist mein Ziel 

Gruß Alex


----------



## BIKESTARR (18. Juli 2011)

Und mich erst!!! Nachdem ich gefallen bin, darf ich mit 1Kg Gips und Fäden im Körper
rumlaufen. An Biken ist da nicht zu denken


----------



## BigA (18. Juli 2011)

Sport ist Mord !!! Wenns nicht so verdammt viel Spaß machen würde.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. Juli 2011)

BigA schrieb:


> Sport ist Mord !!! Wenns nicht so verdammt viel Spaß machen würde.


Der "Versehrten-Thread" ist im Talk ...... 
Trotzdem Euch Allen "Gute Besserung!"
Und nun Fotos!!! Habe selbst auch gerade ´ne Runde geleiert - muss aber leider noch mal weg.....Fotos folgen, versprochen...


----------



## Magic21 (18. Juli 2011)

*Familienbande*


----------



## Groudon (18. Juli 2011)

So - ich war auch mal wieder auf Tour - nachdem ich die letzten 2 Wochen fast garnicht auf dem Rad unterwegs war, weil ich einfach keine Lust hatte aufgrund Komplikationen mit meinem Trainer und dem Lieber-bei-meiner-Süßen-sein, habe ich mich heute mal wieder auf den Gaul gesetzt (auch, weil sie leider im Urlaub ist...).





Naja - ich... wer ist das?! Naja - seht selbst. Leider etwas verstoppelt, aber was soll man tun. Man kann nicht immer alles haben. ^^





Es ging durch die bekannten Wälder und auf die Höhen rund um ... Na, wer weiß wo es ist?!





Aber wo soll man denn da lang? Vlt da lang, oder doch dort hin, oder aber anders wo... hm...





Letztlich hab ich mich für die anstrengenste Variante...





mit der schönsten Aussicht entschieden. =)





Doch was kommt denn da schon wieder. oO Lieber wieder schnell...





nach Hause. =)

42km in 2.45h mit ordentlich hm (kA wieviel - schätze um die 1.5k-2k)


----------



## Themeankitty (18. Juli 2011)

@ mi2 
Also für mich hat das Stereo to much weiß !!!


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juli 2011)

Alle eine Gute Besserung


----------



## CrySmack (18. Juli 2011)

Hi ... Hab mein AMS 150 Race jetzt seit 6 Wochen und bin voll zufieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. Juli 2011)

sieht echt schick aus


----------



## Tigerlyli (18. Juli 2011)

Sooo ich wollte eben nochmal schnell die Wolkenlücke nutzen und noch ein Ründchen drehen, meine neuen Pneus (MountainKing vorn, XKing hinten) mal bei nassem Bodenbelag testen. 

Nachdem es nach meiner ersten Minirunde immer noch schön aussah, dachte ich mir, ach komm, weiter gehts Richtung Reinheim Airport (den kennt ihr ja jetzt  ). Dort habe ich mich dann natürlich mit einer befreundeten Fotografin festgequatscht - plötzlich wars rabenschwarz und ich hab mich schnell heim gemacht. 

Aber, natürlich hab ichs nicht geschafft und bin in einen heftigen Regenschauer gekommen. Ich möchte nicht übertreiben, aber bei mir war alles nass - Socken, Unterwäsche, Buff, alles.. Als ich bei uns rein bin, merkte ich sogar, dass meine Hose tropfte 

Mein Bike war durch den Regen wieder fast sauber - mein Mumu Trikot hingegen nicht...




Und was soll ich sagen? 

ES WAR VERDAMMT GEIL!!!!!!! 

Im Regen fahren ist echt das beste, saustark  

Viele Grüße
Michele

Ps, Edit sagt: Die neuen Pneus sind auch richtig toll, alle Bedenken, die ich gegenüber des XKing und nassem Untergrund hatte, konnte ich getrost über Bord werfen


----------



## blutbuche (18. Juli 2011)

mal jemand , der gern im regen und matsch fährt  !!  ich mags nur nicht , wenn dabei kalt is ..


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. Juli 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> hi spuri...wenn du so weiter machst kenn ich frankfurt O bald besser als frankfurt main..


 Und was sagt Dir das? Eben - Du musst mehr unterwegs sein. 
Danke für´s Löble!


Groudon schrieb:


> ...habe ich mich heute mal wieder auf den Gaul gesetzt....


 Sehr löblich. 
Wenn auch das ausreiten gewisse "Probleme" machen kann.....
....aber dazu gleich etwas mehr in meinem Bericht! 


barbarissima schrieb:


> ...den Spuri, cool wie er ist, dann auch noch fotografiert hat...Fragen über Fragen und nur einer kann sie beantworten...


Hihi - und der schweigt! 


Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Das Bild gefällt mir ganz besonders gut Spuri .


 Danke. ....Du bist eben ein Kenner!  
So, nun endlich zur heutigen Feierabendrunde - die ich im Gegensatz zu Michele  ganz im Trockenen beenden konnte. 
*Kleine 23 km Runde über Lebus und zurück*



*Na Groudon - da wäre wohl dann Schluß gewesen mit Deinem Ausritt *



*Ich war mal so frei und bin einfach weiter....*



*Wie auch anders - so ´ne tolle Gegend & ganz Alleine hier...*



*Wird sicher mal Futter für meine Freunde vom Birkenhof *



*Wollte auch mal was mit "Berg-Panorama" *



*Weiter gings auf den Wiesen...*



*"Versuch" einer rechtzeitigen Wende für den Selbstauslöser...*



*Na also - geht doch.... Und ab geht´s - die Knipse hol ich Morgen. *



*Und nun noch was (verstecktes) für Kati - und für alle Anderen etwas Historie zum Ort*



*Wenn Ihr aufmerksam gelesen habt - wisst Ihr nun auch,*
*warum man leider nicht die Hügel zerpflügen darf. Naturschutz!*
*Aber für die 
Adonisröschen kommt man mitlerweile auch von sonst wo! *
*Also alles i. O. - macht ja auch unten in den Wiesen Spaß!*

*@CrySmack =  sieht top aus...so langsam gewöhne ich mich sogar an den zunächst verschmähten Schriftzug....*


----------



## blutbuche (18. Juli 2011)

....


----------



## kubitix (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe liebenden,

äh falsches Forum,

trotzdem zunächst mal gute Besserung an alle Verletzten, Kranken, Frustrierten und sonst wie nix gut drauf Mitmenschen, Kopf hoch wird schon wieder.

@Michele, warum soll es Dir besser gehen wie uns?

Susanne hatte letzte Woche auch eine MRT Untersuchung am rechten Knie, sie hatte sich eine Entzündung ins Knie gefahren. Das MRT ergab aber zum Glück das keine Schädigung vorliegt. Also darf wieder gekurbelt werden, "laßt´s aber mal ruhiger angehen" war der gutgemeinte Rat unserer Hausärztin. Also letzte Woche Flachrunden und am Samstag mit Tina, Michéle und Jörg erster Test, alles bestens.

Heute haben wir dann spontan entschieden über die Neunkirchner Höhe zum Felsenmeer zu fahren.

Nach einer halben Stunde mußte das Regenoutfit aber doch aus dem Rucksack geholt werden. Als sich kurz darauf wieder Sonnenstrahlen zeigten war bei WildWeibchen die Regenjacke sofort wieder verschwunden.




Das Vergnügen war allerdings nur von kurzer Dauer.




Oberhalb vom Felsenmeer gibt es eine Schutzhütte mit Kiosk. Das war genau der richtige Zeitpunkt für eine Pause. 




Da darf eine kleine Stärkung natürlich nicht fehlen und wenn´s noch nen Pott Kaffee gibt, ist´s wilde Weibchen glücklich.







Ist wohl Gallo-Römisch, aber die Babaren wurden ja von denen aus Eschenhahn verjagt, da sind sie halt net fertisch geworde.

Nach dieser Stärkung stand den Trail´s nix mehr im Weg.




 Ist halt das Felsenmeer, da sind die Trails ganz schön verblockt.








Irgendwann wird´s Zeit die Heimfahrt anzutreten das Wetter wurde ja auch nicht wirklich besser.




Hält sich alles noch in Grenzen, zumindest beim WildWeibchen. Mit einem weißen Würfel fährt man (Frau) um die Pfützen rum, basta!




Naja und rechtzeitig vor zu Hause hat auch das Wetter noch ein Einsehen mit uns gehabt. So sind wir rundherum zufrieden angekommen und das wichtigste das Knie hält.




Susanne + Stefan


----------



## Tigerlyli (18. Juli 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


>



Putzisch, de Babba in der gelwe Jack 
Aber das nächste mal nehmt ihr mich, dass das klar ist! Ich hab nämlich mal heute Jörgs Rat befolgt und bin mal gaaaaaanz langsam hier die eine Steigung hoch gekrabbelt - kein Thema mehr, so hab ich meine Luft unter Kontrolle, danke Jörg  Nun kann die Neunkirchner Höhe kommen  

@Spuri, ja dann sag doch was, mensch, hier hab ich was für dein Seelenheil:
http://www.assmus-digitalart.de/include.php?path=galerie_sub.php&cid=15 

Viele Grüße
Michele

Edit sagt: Spuri, du hast mir im Talk deine Seelen wehwehchen geklagt, ich hoffe, du verzeihst mir das, muss an dem vielen Wasser heute liegen


----------



## Themeankitty (18. Juli 2011)

@CrySmack


----------



## zett78 (18. Juli 2011)

edit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2 (19. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @mi2 : ...mich wundert , dass die reifen immer noch so sauber sind  .. schönes teil , find´ich !!



die reinigen sich bein fahren sozusagen selber. die sind schonmal schmutzig aber dur dich abnutzung kommt halt immer wieder ne weiße schicht . hätte auch gedacht das die immer wie sau aussehen,tun sie aber nicht.



HappyGhost schrieb:


> also mir gefällt des Bike mal was anderes  aber wo kriegt man diese weißen Reifen her?



ich hab die weißen rocket ron. werden zur zeit bei ebay für das paar immer so an die 120 euro geboten.die sind sonst so eig nicht im handel zu kaufen. und von geax gibt es noch 2 modelle http://www.bikeavenue.de/shop/produ...guaro-2-0-white-edition-MTB-Falt-Reifen-.html http://www.bikeavenue.de/shop/produ...l-2-1-white-edition-MTB-Falt-Reifen-500g.html



Themeankitty schrieb:


> @ mi2
> Also für mich hat das Stereo to much weiß !!!



there is no to much for me .

bis dann, wir sehen uns im whiteout. oder auch nicht


----------



## zett78 (19. Juli 2011)

Gestern 3h im Siebengebirge bei Bonn


----------



## Sirrah73 (19. Juli 2011)

Tigerlyli schrieb:


> bin mal gaaaaaanz langsam hier die eine Steigung hoch gekrabbelt - kein Thema mehr, so hab ich meine Luft unter Kontrolle







Tigerlyli schrieb:


> http://www.assmus-digitalart.de/include.php?path=galerie_sub.php&cid=15



Wow, ganz tolle Bilder, die Du da machst. Bin sehr Beeindruckt .

Ich bin gestern nur ne Mini Runde gefahren. Aber besser als Nix und man kommt dann doch noch mal raus.








@Stefan: Die Jungs am Turm meinen sie haben alles im Griff. Ihr könnt also ruhig schlafen unten im Odenwald.




Die Forstautobahn wieder zurück Richtung Eschenhahn ... was hüpft den da ??? Oh weh .... Vollbremsung !!!! 
Kleiner Freund ... das ist gerade nochmal gut gegangen. Ich hab ihn dann sicher ins Gebüsch gestupst. Sonst ist der doch platt, so klein und getarnt wie der ist. Gut das ich den gesehen habe.




Klare Luft und guter Weitblick zum Feldberg.




Gut, dass ich nicht zur Platte hoch bin ... der Regenbogen deutet dort auf Regen hin. 




So, euch noch einen schönen Start in den Tag.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Languste (19. Juli 2011)

zett78 schrieb:


> Gestern 3h im Siebengebirge bei Bonn
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 213808
> 
> ...


 
Schoenes Bike


----------



## BIKESTARR (19. Juli 2011)

@alle
sehr schöne Bilder!!!

@Tigerlyli
So ein dreckiges Trickot sieht man selten!


----------



## blutbuche (19. Juli 2011)

@jörg : schön , dass du ihn gerettet hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highwayman (19. Juli 2011)

floggel schrieb:


> So muss das aussehen .
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob das Rad in der Sonne abgestellt steht. Das Rot der Felgenaufkleber ist ja schon bald eher Rosa - wenn das bei mir so weit ist, werde ich sie wohl abziehen.




Ähhh... Is mir bisher no garicht aufgefallen  Steht aber schon in der Garage! Der Vordere ist noch rot!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. Juli 2011)

Tigerlyli schrieb:


> @Spuri, ja dann sag doch was, mensch, hier hab ich was für dein Seelenheil:
> http://www.assmus-digitalart.de/include.php?path=galerie_sub.php&cid=15
> Viele Grüße
> Michele
> Edit sagt: Spuri, du hast mir im Talk deine Seelen wehwehchen geklagt, ich hoffe, du verzeihst mir das, muss an dem vielen Wasser heute liegen


 Seele kuriert... Vieles Wasser.... Was gibt es zu verzeihen?
Ich verzeih Dir (fast) Alles!  nach dem Seelengeheile.....viel Spaß noch.


----------



## unocz (19. Juli 2011)

heute auch kurzzeitig das gute wetter genutzt.


----------



## Dämon__ (19. Juli 2011)

Ich muss auch demnächst mal wieder in den PW, SIS wird ja dieses Jahr bei mir nix.


----------



## Tigerlyli (19. Juli 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Seele kuriert... Vieles Wasser.... Was gibt es zu verzeihen?
> Ich verzeih Dir (fast) Alles!  nach dem Seelengeheile.....viel Spaß noch.



Vieles Wasser -> der Regen 
Verzeihen -> Das ich hier auf was geschrieben habe, was du aber eigentlich  im Cube Talk geschrieben hast  
Ich weiß, wir Frauen reden oft in Rätseln


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. Juli 2011)

Tigerlyli schrieb:


> Ich weiß, wir Frauen reden oft in Rätseln


 Ah - jetzt verstehe ich den Beitrag (hier hatte es bis eben noch immer kein Wasser) und vielleicht sogar die Frauen....
Schatz, ich gehe nur mal eben ganz schnell ´nen paar Kleinigkeiten shoppen - bin gleich wieder da. 
Ich nehme mal eben Deine Brieftasche...meine finde ich gerade nicht...
Überswetzung:




Richtig? 
Ich wünsche Dir das der Regen bald aufhört. Bei uns soll er ab Morgen kommen + das ganze Wochenende verderben (bei 17°) 
Aber so fällt das warten auf die bestellte MyTinySun Start 900 leichter..., ja - so schnell kann Weihnachten sein. 
Man könnte auch sagen - von den Frauen lernen.......


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juli 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Ich muss auch demnächst mal wieder in den PW, SIS wird ja dieses Jahr bei mir nix.



Da will ich auch schon länger hin, so in die Gegend um Annweiler am Trifels


----------



## Dämon__ (19. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da will ich auch schon länger hin, so in die Gegend um Annweiler am Trifels



Dann sag mal an wann du kannst dann machen wir was klar.
Rest per PN


----------



## blutbuche (19. Juli 2011)

....trifels ist toll , war ich auch schon :dauemen:

war heute  auch auf der hausrunde unterwegs(sonne . 24 grad ) - und siehe da - meine 4 mails  an´s fortsamt haben früchte getra gen - mein lieblingstrail is endlich wieder voll befahrbar - heisst : aufgeräumt !!!!   war ich happy heute !


----------



## Ray (19. Juli 2011)

Endlich fertig! 





Naja fast  Die Bremsen werden noch schwarz/blau, ne Carbonstütze kommt noch und ein einfaches Kettenblatt wird montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. Juli 2011)

schick


----------



## Themeankitty (19. Juli 2011)

@Ray 
Du machst mit deinem Hanzz hoffentlich auch so gute Videos im Fichtelgebirge,wie mit deinem Liteville


----------



## kube (19. Juli 2011)

Mal ne frage, ist das Hanzz eigentlich auch bedingt Tourentauglich?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. Juli 2011)

kube schrieb:


> Mal ne frage, ist das Hanzz eigentlich auch bedingt Tourentauglich?


 
Sagen wir mal so - mit einem Jeep kann man sicher 
auch in der Stadt, oder übers Land fahren....aber Zweck & 
optimaler Spaß ist damit woanders...
Aber es geht.....eben. Verstehst?


----------



## blutbuche (19. Juli 2011)

..... hanzz gefällt - bis auf den sattel ..


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juli 2011)

Mein Helius fährt vortrefflich auf Touren, trotz 15.8 KG Komplettgewicht mit Vivid Coil und Lyrik (170mm vo/hi). OK, Bestzeiten erreiche ich damit nicht und der schnellste ist man auch nicht . Erstaunlicherweise, auf dem Weg zur Arbeit habe ich fast den meisten Spass in der Stadt  Strassenbahnschienen sind nicht mehr existent und auch die meisten Bordsteine oder Randsteine kann man getrost ignorieren  

Denke mal das Fritzz kann man auch auf Touren gut nutzen .
Sollte das Fritzz auch mal für Touren und Uphill herhalten, macht einen versenkbare Stütze (Reverb) Sinn


----------



## st-bike (19. Juli 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Das seit ihr am einem Stück gefahren?



Nein, ich hatte doch ein Bild vom Übernachtungsdomizil dabei. War eine 2-Tagestour.


----------



## kube (19. Juli 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so - mit einem Jeep kann man sicher
> auch in der Stadt, oder übers Land fahren....aber Zweck &
> optimaler Spaß ist damit woanders...
> Aber es geht.....eben. Verstehst?



Ähem hust Spuri versteh mich nicht falsch aber wie kannst du denn beurteilen ob das Hanzz Tourentauglich ist wenn du keines hast??


----------



## elbtalcruiser (19. Juli 2011)

Sieht ganz toll aus





Ray schrieb:


> Endlich fertig!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. Juli 2011)

kube schrieb:


> Ähem hust Spuri versteh mich nicht falsch aber wie kannst du denn beurteilen ob das Hanzz Tourentauglich ist wenn du keines hast??


 Ja gut - wusste nicht, dass Dir an Erfahrungsberichten liegt. 
Habe mehr so meine Meinung / Auffassung kund getan - weil mich die Frage schon etwas verwunderte. 
Das "Einsatzgebiet" ist eben ein ganz Anderes - und da kann man sich die Frage eigentlich (fast) selbst beantworten.
Sorry - habe nur laut gedacht - und gemeint der Vergleich zeigt das Nötigste auf. "Bedingt tauglich" ist eben auch sehr allgemein gefragt, 
und zudem sehr subjektiv in der Antwort.
Vielleicht sagst Du einfach mal, was Dir so vorschwebt? 
20 km oder 120 km Tour ist schon ein Unterschied!
Vielleicht kann das dann ein Hanzz- Treiber besser beurteilen - oder sagen, wie lange er schon getourt ist, ohne zum Orthopäden zu müssen....
Denke, dass die Hanzz- Fahrer hier im Forum bestimmt auch aus genanntem Grund keine großen Touren-Erfahrungen mit diesem Bike aufbringen können. 
Wer wirklich Eins hat - nutzt für die Tour sicher ein Zweitbike. Aber vielleicht liege ich ja auch falsch. Rucksack auf und ab - geht eigentlich immer...  ;-)
Also los - Hanzz- Treiber....Eure Erfahrungen für kube bitte.


----------



## unocz (19. Juli 2011)

@dämon zaskar......  dann sagt aber bescheid wenn ihr im trifelsland seid.


----------



## buschhase (19. Juli 2011)

kube schrieb:


> Mal ne frage, ist das Hanzz eigentlich auch bedingt Tourentauglich?



Also ich kenn genug Leute, die mit vergleichbaren Rädern (Torque, YT Tues usw.) auch problemlos Touren mit >1000hm fahren. Sind zwar bei den Uphills fast immer die letzten, aber dafür bergab ganz vorn mit dabei. 
Wenn man also mit Leuten fährt, die auch mal damit Leben können, dass die anderen nicht wie ein zukünftiger Weltmeister die Berge hochrasen, kann man damit Touren fahrn.

Gruß, Nico

Tante edit sagt: Ich find das Hanzz ist ein Traum. Einschließlich des Sattels.


----------



## blutbuche (19. Juli 2011)

.... fahre mit meinem speci frosch auch tagestouren .. okay - er wiegt nur 15,4 kg(da dürfte der hanzz etwas mehr auf den rippen haben ; - aber ein leichtgewicht is er auch  nicht  . stört mich aber auch net ..


----------



## barbarissima (19. Juli 2011)

*@Ray*
Ich weiß gar nicht, was ich sagen soll zu deinem Hanzz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Das ist ein echtes Hammerteil


----------



## christoph86 (19. Juli 2011)

Hier ist meins; Cube Ltd Pro

(und ja, es ist ein Kabel-Tacho dran, den hab ich erst mal so von der alten Mühle übernommen... ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (19. Juli 2011)

..gute nacht !!!


----------



## kubitix (19. Juli 2011)

christoph86 schrieb:


> (und ja, es ist ein Kabel-Tacho dran, den hab ich erst mal so von der alten Mühle übernommen... ;-))



un Christoph wo is dat Problem?

Ich sehe kein´s, also viel Spaß damit und herzlich Willkommen.


----------



## christoph86 (19. Juli 2011)

Am rechten Gabelrohr gibts nix zum Kabel festmachen, und Kabelbindergefriemel sieht doch sch.... aus


----------



## kubitix (20. Juli 2011)

christoph86 schrieb:


> Am rechten Gabelrohr gibts nix zum Kabel festmachen, und Kabelbindergefriemel sieht doch sch.... aus



gut wen´s dir selber nicht gefällt mußt du´s natürlich ändern. Ansonsten fahren, fahren, fahren, nur selber treten macht stark.


----------



## OIRAM (20. Juli 2011)

*@ christoph86

 da macht man das Kabel eben links dran.
keine Angst, ein neuer Tacho fängt dann nach einem Meter fahrt nicht bei 999.999,99 km an und zählt weiter rückwärts.

Hab mir für meinen Sigma 2209 extra den Halter in Kabelausführung dazu bestellt. Hat mich halt gestört, das es bei Fahrten mit LED Licht immer Aussetzer bei der Übertragung gegeben hat.

Das Hanzz sieht  aus.

Super Bilder von allen...

Gute Besserung den Kranken und Verletzten

und  beuze1 willkommen zurück 

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## cytrax (20. Juli 2011)

Ray schrieb:


> Endlich fertig!



I LOVE HANZZ


----------



## derAndre (20. Juli 2011)

Ray schrieb:


> Endlich fertig!
> Naja fast  Die Bremsen werden noch schwarz/blau, ne Carbonstütze kommt noch und ein einfaches Kettenblatt wird montiert.



Hallo Ray,

ich bin ein wenig verwundert und frage mich was Du damit vor hast? Du bist ja eher für eine verspielte Fahrweise bekannt. Willste damit unter "die ballerbratz Berg runter Reiter" gehen oder wirst Du auch dem Hanzz seine Trialqualitäten entlocken?

Ich bin jedenfalls auf Dein ersten Resumé gespannt.

Viele Grüße
der André


----------



## christoph86 (20. Juli 2011)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Links gehts nicht; Abstand Speiche <-> Gabelrohr zu groß; bekommt kein Signal; hatte ich erst so probiert.


----------



## basti2910 (20. Juli 2011)

Ich war letzte Woche auch mal wieder in der Fränkischen Schweiz unterwegs. 
Wurden dann am Ende ca. 45km und knapp 700hm mit hohem Trailanteil. Leider habe ich von den Trails kaum Fotos gemacht, wollte lieber fahren 

*Noch im Tal kurz hinterm Parkplatz:*






*Dann den ersten Berg erklommen:*





*Ein paar Eindrücke von unterwegs:*































War landschaftlich eine supertolle Tour, allerdings viel zu wenig Fotos davon gemacht...
Ein Andenken durfte ich auch behalten. Richtig fetten blauen (inzwischen grün-schwarzen) Fleck am Hintern, nachdem es mich mal gewaffelt hat 

Darüberhinaus ist mir, zum Glück am Ende, die Kette gerissen. Da hat es ein Glied richtig aufgehebelt. Naja, notdürftig zusammengeflickt und noch vorsichtig zum Parkplatz gefahren.


----------



## OIRAM (20. Juli 2011)

*also am Stereo funzt das ganz gut.





und Umweltfreundlicher ist es auf Dauer auch, braust keine zweite Batterie mehr...

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (20. Juli 2011)

Um ehrlich zu sein weiß ich es selbst noch nicht  Jetzt wird erstmal ausgiebig getestet was ich überhaupt kann und was damit geht.




derAndre schrieb:


> Hallo Ray,
> 
> ich bin ein wenig verwundert und frage mich was Du damit vor hast? Du bist ja eher für eine verspielte Fahrweise bekannt. Willste damit unter "die ballerbratz Berg runter Reiter" gehen oder wirst Du auch dem Hanzz seine Trialqualitäten entlocken?
> 
> ...


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2011)

christoph86 schrieb:


> Links gehts nicht; Abstand Speiche <-> Gabelrohr zu groß; bekommt kein Signal; hatte ich erst so probiert.


Im Zubehör gibt es stärkere Magnete zu kaufen


----------



## Dämon__ (20. Juli 2011)

*So schlecht war das Wetter gar nicht...*


----------



## buschhase (20. Juli 2011)

So, mein Neuzugang:
Nach dem Abholen beim Händler:




Und dann nach der ''echten'' Jungfernfahrt auf der Feierabendrunde:




Fazit: Hoffentlich stimmt die angegebene Lieferzeit fürs Muddyboard von Cube. Und ansonsten: Hammerrad mit extrem hohen Spaßfaktor.

Morgen noch alle Aufkleber abknibbeln dann gefällts mir zu 100%


----------



## Sgt.Green (20. Juli 2011)

Ein kürzerer Vorbau würde dem Rad eindeutig besser stehen 
und auch die bergab Fahreigenschaften noch ein kleinwenig verbessern.

Am besten einfach mal ausprobieren


----------



## buschhase (20. Juli 2011)

Ist schon 16'' und damit rel. kurz. Aber rumprobieren werd ich das in naher Zukunft auf jeden Fall mal. Bin so aber sehr zufrieden damit, wobei natürlich heute noch keine richtigen Kracher bergab dabei waren.


----------



## marco_m (21. Juli 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> So, mein Neuzugang:
> Fazit: Hoffentlich stimmt die angegebene Lieferzeit fürs Muddyboard von Cube. Und ansonsten: Hammerrad mit extrem hohen Spaßfaktor.



 Was verstehst du unter angegebener Lieferzeit?? Was hat man dir angegeben? Ich warte jetzt nämlich seit ziemlich genau 6 (!!!) Monaten auf dieses Plastikteil 

Aber es lebt sich auch ohne ganz gut .. 

Für mich stimmt der Nutzwert und Spassfaktor sehr gut beim Fritzz. Hatte bis jetzt überall Spass damit, sei es auf langer Tour, technischen und verblockten Trails und sogar Freeride "light", da geb ich jedoch die Grenze an und nicht das Bike 

Also viel Spass damit !





Gruss Marco


----------



## buschhase (21. Juli 2011)

Naja, mir wurd gesagt Mitte August. Fürs Carbonvieh. Aber wie gesagt ... Cube und Lieferzeiten


----------



## rabi05 (21. Juli 2011)

Ich habe fertig......hoffe ich!
Umstieg auf Luftdämpfer, s-ram Schaltung ( Umwerfer sollte jeden Tag eintreffen), und der Brooks sattel wurde gegen das Teil getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (21. Juli 2011)

@buschhase : schönes frizzchen 

@rabi :..nu´siehts schon fast aus wie´n richtges mtb  .... ich denke , du fandest den anderen  sattel so toll ....  ...


----------



## rabi05 (21. Juli 2011)

na ja ich wurde bestochen den selle torck oder wie das teil heisst fast geschenkt wenn ich den brooks abgebe würde allerdings sofort gegen diesen brooks tauschen Brooks Swallow Classic. aber die hookworm bleiben.


----------



## heizer1979 (21. Juli 2011)

marco_m schrieb:


> Ich warte jetzt nämlich seit ziemlich genau 6 (!!!) Monaten auf dieses Plastikteil.
> Für mich stimmt der Nutzwert und Spassfaktor sehr gut beim Fritzz. Hatte bis jetzt überall Spass damit, sei es auf langer Tour, technischen und verblockten Trails


mein Muddy hab ich direkt beim Kauf des Fritzz dazubekommen. Da hingen sogar noch drei weitere. Das gute Stück ist aus Carbon und trägt den Schriftzug - I like it dirty- auf der Innenseite  wo´s eh nicht zu sehen ist.
Ich hab den Fritzz jetzt knapp 3 Monate und bereue keine Sekunde, nur die perfekte Gabeleinstellung wird noch gesucht. Am Wochenende gehts in Bikepark denn den kennt der Fritzz noch nicht 
Grüße


----------



## steve.82 (21. Juli 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> So, mein Neuzugang:
> Nach dem Abholen beim Händler:
> 
> 
> ...




Schöne teil glückwunsch


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juli 2011)

alten Schlauch aufschneiden, am Dämpferoberteil mit Kabelbinder befestigt hilft


----------



## Landus (21. Juli 2011)

@ buschhase: Schönes Fritzz, aber mach bitte nen kürzeren Vorbau dran, das verbessert die Bergab-Eigenschaften ungemein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. Juli 2011)

Ist dann aber auch doof wenn man zu gedrungen sitzt (Affe auf´n Schleifstein)
Wie lang ist den der Vorbau?


----------



## wiesi991 (22. Juli 2011)

dann einfach einen breiteren Lenker dran - hab bei mir von 110mm Vorbau und 670er lenker auf 50mm Vorbau und 725er Lenker gewechselt - Sitzposition ein bisschen aufrechter, Bergab sowie Bergaufperformance deutlich besser (wenn auch im AMS125)


----------



## Paragonfx (22. Juli 2011)

Mein erstes Cube 

Fehlt nur noch andere Federgabel, bessere Bremsen, ordentliche Klickpedale 
und bessere Bereifung ach und eine neue Frontlampe.


----------



## zett78 (22. Juli 2011)

Paragonfx schrieb:


> Mein erstes Cube
> 
> Fehlt nur noch andere Federgabel, bessere Bremsen, ordentliche Klickpedale
> und bessere Bereifung ach und eine neue Frontlampe.



Ähem, warum nicht gleich ein anderes Rad?


----------



## Paragonfx (22. Juli 2011)

zett78 schrieb:


> Ähem, warum nicht gleich ein anderes Rad?



Mir ging es ja nur ums Acid Logo


----------



## Languste (22. Juli 2011)

Was hast du vor? Die Bremsen sind doch Bissig wie Sau, ueber die Gabel laesst sich diskutieren, je nach Verwendungszweck. Wenn du damit ins grobe Gelaende willst, dann ueberleg dir das mit den Klicks lieber nochmal. 
Also ich persoenlich habe mit Klicks im Gelaende nicht so gute Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## NoJan (22. Juli 2011)

Paragonfx schrieb:


> Mein erstes Cube
> 
> Fehlt nur noch andere Federgabel, bessere Bremsen, ordentliche Klickpedale
> und bessere Bereifung ach und eine neue Frontlampe.



Schutzbleche und Satteltasche fehlen auch noch


----------



## Languste (22. Juli 2011)

Paragonfx schrieb:


> Mein erstes Cube
> 
> Fehlt nur noch andere Federgabel, bessere Bremsen, ordentliche Klickpedale
> und bessere Bereifung ach und eine neue Frontlampe.


 


NoJan schrieb:


> Schutzbleche und Satteltasche fehlen auch noch


 
Richtig. En Nabendynamo und ne Klingel nicht vergessen


----------



## Paragonfx (22. Juli 2011)

Languste schrieb:


> Richtig. En Nabendynamo und ne Klingel nicht vergessen



Es sollte schon noch nach Mountainbike ausschauen 

Schutzbleche dürfen da nicht ran, am Ende komm ich noch auf 15kg dann hätte ich mir auch ein Rad aus dem Baumarkt kaufen können.


----------



## Paragonfx (22. Juli 2011)

Languste schrieb:


> Was hast du vor? Die Bremsen sind doch Bissig wie Sau, ueber die Gabel laesst sich diskutieren, je nach Verwendungszweck. Wenn du damit ins grobe Gelaende willst, dann ueberleg dir das mit den Klicks lieber nochmal.
> Also ich persoenlich habe mit Klicks im Gelaende nicht so gute Erfahrung gemacht.



Ja hinten packt die auch ganz gut zu, was denke ich mal daran liegt das die da nicht viel tun muss aber vorne finde ich hat die einfach keine richtige Bremsleistung. Verwendungszweck ist bei mir eigentlich eher flaches Gelände, Waldwege und Felder. Die Pedale die ich jetzt habe sind ziemlich schlecht kaum Grip. Vielleicht irgendeine Empfehlung statt Klickpedale?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (22. Juli 2011)

Paragonfx schrieb:


> Mir ging es ja nur ums Acid Logo


 
.


Das ist dann doch teurer als dein Komplettbike! 
Nee, ma im Ernst: Kauf dir ein neues, wenn du magst schreib
ACID mit Edding® drauf. 
P.S. Was sind das für Bremsen?
       Wenn es Hayes sind: behalten
       Nach ca.300Km packen die wie sonstwas
  Und statt klickis kauf dir Flattis


----------



## Paragonfx (22. Juli 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> Das ist dann doch teurer als dein Komplettbike!
> ...



Ja sind Hayes bin auch erst 150km mit dem Rad gefahren vielleicht liegt es daran oder an meinem Gewicht. 
Pedale in der Art? 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p15263_LowRide-BPD-34-Plattformpedale-mit-Pins-.html


----------



## Bocacanosa (22. Juli 2011)

Paragonfx schrieb:


> Ja sind Hayes bin auch erst 150km mit dem Rad gefahren vielleicht liegt es daran oder an meinem Gewicht.
> Pedale in der Art?
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p15263_LowRide-BPD-34-Plattformpedale-mit-Pins-.html



Jep!

Ich hab am AMS z. B. die hier: 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k417/a5911/plattform-pedal-v-8-code-red.html

Die Frau am Acid die: http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php?products_id=141921


----------



## DaKe (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo

Hier meine neue rote Renn - Ziege 





frisch von gestern Abend ! 29 km und 1050 hm


Gruß

DaKe


----------



## drexsack (22. Juli 2011)

Grauer Tag, buntes Rad, irgendwo im Norden von Göttingen:


----------



## Sgt.Green (22. Juli 2011)

Was erzählt ihr hier eigentlich alle das er keine Klicks fahren soll wenn er im Gelände fährt ?

Klicks an dem Rad machen deutlich mehr Sinn


----------



## wazza (22. Juli 2011)

Paragonfx schrieb:


> Ja sind Hayes bin auch erst 150km mit dem Rad gefahren vielleicht liegt es daran oder an meinem Gewicht.



ich würd sie auch behalten. bei dem wiederverkaufswert lohnt sich der verkauf eh nicht, weil jeder die nach 2km runterschmeisst.

ich hab sie jetzt etwas mehr als 500km am cc gefahren und bin voll zufrieden. was nicht beisst, sind die racing-ralph-reifen auf einigen böden. auf meiner hausrunde habe ich daher an einer stelle (und nur da ) ne schlechte bremsleistung.

sinnvoll ist aber ein wechsel der beläge. die quietschen bei regen ORDENTLICH....


----------



## Dämon__ (22. Juli 2011)

Wenn man sie gewohnt ist sind die schon klasse (fahre selber alles damit) aber als Einsteiger und vor allem wenn es grob wird dann machen Plattformpedale schon Sinn.


----------



## BIKESTARR (22. Juli 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Wenn man sie gewohnt ist sind die schon klasse (fahre selber alles damit) aber als Einsteiger und vor allem wenn es grob wird dann machen Plattformpedale schon Sinn.


 
Stimmt! Das musst du dennoch für dich entscheiden. Wenn du mehr bergauf
fährst empfehle ich klicks, ansonsten flats. Gerade wenn du oft hinsegelst
sind Klickpedalen der Dreck, weil du nicht so schnell rauskommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. Juli 2011)

DaKe schrieb:


> Hallo, Hier meine neue rote Renn - Ziege
> frisch von gestern Abend ! 29 km und 1050 hm, Gruß DaKe



Und der Rest - wie hieß der Fred hier  Eben!
Und Klickies oder Flat oder Original.....ist doch so was von Egal. 
Über Geschmack und/oder Erfahrungen lässt sich eben nicht streiten, 
und wenn doch - nicht zwingend hier!


----------



## Paragonfx (22. Juli 2011)

wazza schrieb:


> ich würd sie auch behalten. bei dem wiederverkaufswert lohnt sich der verkauf eh nicht, weil jeder die nach 2km runterschmeisst.
> 
> ich hab sie jetzt etwas mehr als 500km am cc gefahren und bin voll zufrieden. was nicht beisst, sind die racing-ralph-reifen auf einigen böden. auf meiner hausrunde habe ich daher an einer stelle (und nur da ) ne schlechte bremsleistung.
> 
> sinnvoll ist aber ein wechsel der beläge. die quietschen bei regen ORDENTLICH....



ja die Beläge quietschen echt ganz schlimm.. immer wieder lustig zu sehen wie die Reaktion der Passanten sind  Kannst du mir irgendwelche Bremsbeläge empfehlen und ist das Quietschen dann deutlich gemindert?


----------



## cytrax (22. Juli 2011)

Zeigt her eure Cubes!!! Der rest macht sich bitte auf den Weg in den Cube Talk


----------



## Tigerlyli (22. Juli 2011)

DaKe schrieb:


>



Super Feinabstimmung der Farben! (jaja ich als Frau achte halt auf sowas) Gefällt mir prima, die Reifen würden auch meinem Cubi gut stehn! 

Aus meiner Tour heute wird wohl nichs, sitze immer noch im Büro *seufz*


----------



## blutbuche (22. Juli 2011)

@drexsack : .. boah ,was´n ewig langer vorbau


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. Juli 2011)

drexsack schrieb:


> Grauer Tag, buntes Rad, irgendwo im Norden von Göttingen:



Göttingen  Alte Heimat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (23. Juli 2011)

*und Heute dauerregen...

*


----------



## blutbuche (23. Juli 2011)

schöne strecke - trotz regen


----------



## BIKESTARR (23. Juli 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Zeigt her eure Cubes!!! Der rest macht sich bitte auf den Weg in den Cube Talk


 
Erschreck mich doch nicht so!!! 

Putzén muss auch mal sein:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/939003


----------



## cytrax (23. Juli 2011)

oooooooccccccchhhh is des a süßer bello  das bike is natürlich auch


----------



## chrisle (23. Juli 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> oooooooccccccchhhh is des a süßer bello  das bike is natürlich auch




Ja gefällt mir auch gut das Bike, mit dem Flaschenhalter kann ich mich aber nicht so anfreunden. Die Pedalen könnte man auch tauschen 
Rote Flats würden optisch passen und geben deutlich mehr Sicherheit.


----------



## BIKESTARR (23. Juli 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> Ja gefällt mir auch gut das Bike, mit dem Flaschenhalter kann ich mich aber nicht so anfreunden. Die Pedalen könnte man auch tauschen
> Rote Flats würden optisch passen und geben deutlich mehr Sicherheit.


 
Ich habe mehrmals versucht, die Pedale zu wechseln (hab mir Kona Flats
gekauft), doch die eine Pedale möchte nicht abgehen .
In die richtige Richtung drehe ich auch.


----------



## mtblukas (23. Juli 2011)

Einfach immer in Fahrtrichtung nach hinten drehen


----------



## rabi05 (23. Juli 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> oooooooccccccchhhh is des a süßer bello  das bike is natürlich auch



das ist kein bello das ist der schwamm oder???


----------



## Strampelaffe (23. Juli 2011)

> das ist kein bello das ist der schwamm oder???


Mit sowas mach' ich die Hohlkurbel von innen sauber.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. Juli 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Erschreck mich doch nicht so!!!


 Mhmm - selbst Schuld. Auf die "leisen" Töne reagierst ja nicht. 
Hast aber den Schock offensichtlich gut überstanden...
@ostwandlager - ein Film sagt mehr als 1000 Bilder.... 
@All - mal lieber schnell ein paar Foto´s - sonst kommen noch Böse 
Sachen, die der Hund nicht verdient hat.... 
Also - ich bremse auch für Hunde. 

Ja der Regen hat es uns derzeit nicht leicht gemacht - 
und da schon wieder Mauke am dem AMS-HR war...
habe ich heute Vormittag sicherheitshalber den Schlauch gewechselt. Habe aber nichts gefunden.... 
Egal - hoffe es geht nun wieder! 
Und dann ein Blick nach Draußen, ah ja 16° , windig und Trocken.  Proberunde!!!
*Es sollten heute eigentlich die eher "befestigen" Strecken bleiben...*



*...von denen hat man auch ganz gute Aussicht - **genug Obstbäume..*



*..und entdeckt so manch Kurioses - wie hier ein Haus an der *
*alten Bahnstrecke....Frankfurt - Lebus - Oderbruch......*



*...welche es so ja nicht mehr gibt...aber diese nette *
*"Erinnerung"!  Mir hat es gefallen - vor dem Fenster lagen*
*sogar 1-2 Meter echte Schienen...*



*Aber wie immer halten gute Vorsätze nicht lange....*



*...und es ging dann doch Querfeldein.....durch pure Natur. *







*Wer sagt eigentlich immer, dass es hier nur Flach ist...*



*Aufgrund des anhaltenden Regens wurden sogar sonst (fast) *
*ausgetrocknete Rinnsäle zu recht stark strömenden Gewässern.*
*Leider kommt das auf dem Foto nicht rüber - fehlt das laute Rauschen. *



*Aber seid froh - sonst hätte ich auch den Wind eingefangen -*
*und Ihr müsstet jetzt vor dem Monitor Eure Frisur wieder herrichten... Rückweg - Blick ins Odertal (da vor dem Wald *
*links hinterer Bildrand guckt sie (die Oder) ein wenig vor. *
*Das graue Etwas......*



*Wer sieht was da den Weg quert? *
*Hatte die Spuren in Form von Hufabdrücken oder Äpple die ganze Zeit auf den sandigen Wegen vor mir. Habe die Verursacher aber nicht einholen können. *
*Dann, auf dem kleinen Stück Radweg konnte ich sie endlich "stellen"!*



*Ach - war irgendwie mal richtig entspannt. Etwas gut über *
*20 km, zum Kaffee pünktlich zu Hause & trocken geblieben.*
*Bikerherz - was willst Du mehr...*
*Heute Abend etwas Billard mit gutem Kumpel - Euch noch einen *
*schönen Abend! Es grüßt - der spuri. *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (23. Juli 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Ich habe mehrmals versucht, die Pedale zu wechseln (hab mir Kona Flats
> gekauft), doch die eine Pedale möchte nicht abgehen .
> In die richtige Richtung drehe ich auch.


 
Mit Brunox und ein paar dosierten Hammerschlägen könnte es noch was werden


----------



## barbarissima (23. Juli 2011)

Sehr schön Spuri  Besonders das Lokomotivhäuschen ist ja mal nett


----------



## cytrax (23. Juli 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Mit Brunox und ein paar dosierten Hammerschlägen könnte es noch was werden



Und die Gewinde säubern und wenn die neuen einbaust bissl fett aufs Gewinde dann gehn se das nächste mal auch wieder leichter raus. Und am besten nicht anziehn wie ein Ochs


----------



## beuze1 (23. Juli 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Mit Brunox und ein paar dosierten Hammerschlägen könnte es noch was werden*



*OK, mit so viel geballtem Fachwissen versuche ich auch mein Glück..
erst mal alles kräftig mit Brunox einsauen..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Dann mit dem großen Hammer die alten Teile abgemacht..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Und schon ist das erste Bike wieder wie neu..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*


----------



## Landus (23. Juli 2011)

So, binn gerade mit Themeankitty auf der Kösseine gewesen und über den Fränkischen Gebirgsweg wieder abgefahren. Am großen Haberstein entstand dieses hübsche Panoramabild vom Fichtelgebirge:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/941484


----------



## Magic21 (23. Juli 2011)

Heute einen schönen Trail im Tagebau entdeckt.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## BigA (23. Juli 2011)

Schöne Bilder habt ihr wieder eingestellt . Danke dafür ! 

Gruß Alex


----------



## OIRAM (23. Juli 2011)

*@ Magic21

sieht ja mal nach richtig spaß aus, im Tagebau.

@ Spuri

Ich find die Lok, die da aus dem Haus kommt, klasse.

Zu Deinem nicht gefundenen Grund, Deines Plattens:

Richte Deine Reifen z.B. mit dem Schwalbe Schriftzug am Ventil aus.

Beim nächsten Platten, pumpst Du den Schlauch auf, um das Loch zu finden.

Ist dies gelungen, ist es ein einfaches, im Reifen an gleicher Stelle nach dem Übeltäter zu suchen.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Groudon (23. Juli 2011)

@beuze,

Wieso um alles in der Welt tauscht man die gesamte Kurbelgarnitur aus und nicht nur die Kettenblätter?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (23. Juli 2011)

Den Fränkische Gebirgsweg über den großen Haberstein hinunterzufahren über Stock und Stein hat so viel Spaß gemacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Den fahren ich und Landus nächste Woche wieder !


----------



## BIKESTARR (23. Juli 2011)

@Spurhalter
Ja, sorry ich habe deinen Beitrag übersehe.
Aber nach Beuze´s Rüffel hab ich nix mehr gemacht
@Beuze
Nice . Hast schön geshoppt.
Noch von älteren Touren:




















Gruß
Bikestarr


----------



## beuze1 (23. Juli 2011)

Groudon schrieb:


> @beuze,
> 
> Wieso um alles in der Welt tauscht man die gesamte Kurbelgarnitur aus und nicht nur die Kettenblätter?!



*Eventuell, weil die Achse auch eingelaufen ist..
die Lager auch kaputt sind..
ich es mir leisten kann..

*


----------



## Groudon (23. Juli 2011)

ja - ist ja nicht böse gemeint  ich habe mich nur gewundert  Aber was meintest du mit Achse eingelaufen?! Wie ist das zu verstehen?


----------



## beuze1 (23. Juli 2011)

kein Problem

*Deutlich zu sehen die eingelaufene Achse der Kurbel..*


----------



## Groudon (23. Juli 2011)

Ja - aber in welcher Art und Weise beeinträchtigt das die Funktion? Meine Shimano Hone läuft nun solcker schon seit 10000km in meinem Bike und das problemlos. Ich will dasnicht verurteilen, ich möchte nur verstehen, was das für folgen haben kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rabi05 (23. Juli 2011)

wenn deine alte eingelaufene xt über ist schick mir ne pn was das teil kosten soll.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. Juli 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> @ spuri - Zu Deinem nicht gefundenen Grund, Deines Plattens...


 Danke für Deinen Tipp - aber genau so habe ich es gemacht. 
Könnte mich trotzdem Ohrfeigen, weil ich so nichts fand, 
habe ich eben´alles wieder eingebaut (also mit neuem Schlauch). 
Irgendwie lies mir die Sache aber keine Ruhe - also Schüssel mit Wasser 
& siehe da, gegenüber dem Ventil ein ganz, ganz kleines Loch.  
Luft entweicht merklich wirklich nur unter Wasser, sobald man den 
Schlauch da rausholt, scheint alles i.O. 
Ohrfeigen deshalb - hätte ich das nicht vor dem Zusammenbau 
machen können. 
Ich hoffe nun nur, das kein Dorn mehr im Mantel steckt. 
Sondern das ganze entweder ein "Durchstich", ein 
Sandkorn, Materialfehler oder was auch immer war. 
Das Gute daran - wir werden es bald wissen.....


BIKESTARR schrieb:


> @Spurhalter
> Ja, sorry ich habe deinen Beitrag übersehe.
> Aber nach Beuze´s Rüffel hab ich nix mehr gemacht


 Ist doch kein Ding - und Beuze ist eigentlich ein ganz Lieber - 
wenn man hier Fotos postet.. 
Es gab Zeiten, da nannte man ihn auch
ehrfurchtsvoll - die Bilderpolizei.


----------



## blutbuche (23. Juli 2011)

...und er kann es sich leisten ----


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Juli 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> xt kurbel..



apropo: neuer VK 2011 wie ich festgestellt hab 210 euro?!?!!?!?!? die haben nen treffer... cih seh zeiten kommen, in denen ich dann alivio fahr!


----------



## Languste (24. Juli 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Danke für Deinen Tipp - aber genau so habe ich es gemacht.
> Könnte mich trotzdem Ohrfeigen, weil ich so nichts fand,
> habe ich eben´alles wieder eingebaut (also mit neuem Schlauch).
> Irgendwie lies mir die Sache aber keine Ruhe - also Schüssel mit Wasser
> ...



Sorry, sowas ist doch was was in den Talk gehört. Oder sind wir auf der Seite "Zeigt her eure Plattfüße"


----------



## OIRAM (24. Juli 2011)

*Ich denke wir sollten auf Grund des schlechten Wetters über Deutschland, hier ein wenig lockerer mit den Bilderlosen Beiträgen umgehen.

Man, man, man, der einzige freie Tag seid Wochen und für die nächsten vier Wochen und nur Regen...

Naja, erinnerungen an bessere Zeiten...





Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## blutbuche (24. Juli 2011)

nettes bild


----------



## kubitix (24. Juli 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Ich denke wir sollten auf Grund des schlechten Wetters über Deutschland, hier ein wenig lockerer mit den Bilderlosen Beiträgen umgehen.*



Ok, Ok, machen wir!

Ich lad aber trotzdem mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder hoch, wenn´s recht ist.

Nach Susanne´s überstandener Entzündung im Knie und als Vorbereitung auf die Würfelfestspiele in Füssen wollten wir noch ein paar K-HM machen.




Das heimische Terrain gibt da ja genug Gelegenheit für, also ging´s erstmal nuff.








wir wollen ja üben, also noch ein bizzl weiter nuff




Achso WildWeibchen, ich weiß nicht so genau was der Guido geplant hat, wir sollten also auch das nuffschieben mal ausprobieren.




Guck emol do, do sinn ma dahoim.




So, nach dem ganzen nuff machen wir jetzt mal Kontrastprogramm, jetzt geht´s nunner.




Nachdem bei meiner Kompakten die Objektivlamellen nicht korrekt öffnen, mußten die Aufnahmen mit Susanne´s S3100 gemacht werden. Die kleine ist vor allem für ihren Preis gar nicht schlecht, aber Wildweibchen ist dann doch das ein oder  andere mal einfach zu schnell.








So die Treppe noch und dann soll´s das erstmal gewesen sein.



 Ich glaub zur Belohnung fahrn mir jetzt noch in die Eisdiele.

Eisdiele, hab ich da eben Eisdiele gehört?




Des Auto is umgebaut, die Vorhäng sin fertisch, grundsätzlich ham mer alles was mer glaube brauche zu müssen, noch eh bissie Wartung an de Würfel, awer eigentlisch kann´s losgehe. Füsse mir komme.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. Juli 2011)

Languste schrieb:


> Sorry, sowas ist doch was was in den Talk gehört. Oder sind wir auf der Seite "Zeigt her eure Plattfüße"


 
1. Yepp - aber der Ur-Beitrag war hier - also wäre die Antwort im Talk falsch gewesen. Hätte maximal verlinkt werden können. 
2. Ich glaubte bislang ich habe genug Fotos als "Bonus" hier im Fred - 
erst mal nach machen.  oder war der Bonus aufgebraucht? 
3. Warum will auf einmal jeder den Beuze machen - 
glaube mir, das ist auf Dauer anstrengend - ich weiß wovon ich rede! 
Also Obacht - sonst wirst Du vielleicht festgelegt....

Und übrigens - den Beitrag noch mal in voller Pracht kopieren,
macht es nicht gerade Besser. 
So, dass hast Du nun davon - wieder viel Text, und meine Fotos 
müssen warten. TV  fängt an....

Und ja, ich habe den Smiliey gesehen --- hihi, Du meinen hoffentlich auch.
Kubitix & Oiram = Top! Meine folgen - jetzt muss ich der spurin folgen, an den TV.
Sonst gibt´s Ärger...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. Juli 2011)

Kati - nicht gleich den Abend verderben lassen.
Außerdem war ich vor der Antwort noch nicht im Talk - 
nun verstehe ich den kleinen Seitenhieb erst. 
War doch o. k. - und beuze hin oder her....
- ein wenig den Foto- Fred "sauber" halten schadet nichts. 
Sonst ufert es schon manchmal aus - wie jetzt gerade....
Aber ich lege die Fotos hier nach - versprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. Juli 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ....mein erster Würfel...


 Beuze - das geht ja gar nicht.  
Wie kann man Dich so raus an die frische Luft lassen. 
Mit der Frisur..... Geht gar nicht.... 

*Schnell noch die Fotos.....der Schwarze war heute dran...*
*da der Wilde noch die Schlammpackung hatte....*



*Bin sogar bis in die Schweiz gefahren....die Tzschetzschnower...*



*Noch sind die Wiesen trocken - Hochwasser soll kommen...*



*Mittlerweile hatten beide Pferdchen Waschtag/-abend....beim *
*Wilden hatte das Ritzel der Spannvorrichtung geklemmt...*
*Ich hoffe das war die Ursache für so manches Fehlverhalten,*
*jedenfalls läuft es nach Säuberung & Brunox ausblasen wieder...*
*wenn ich nächstes mal Zeit hab, wird der Lenker "aufgeräumt" für die Kleine Sonne...*




Bis später - Spuri !!!


----------



## barbarissima (24. Juli 2011)

Also Kubi, ich muss sagen, es macht schon Spaß, an euren Trainingseinheiten Teil haben zu dürfen  Jetzt musst du nur noch das Objektivlamellenproblem in Griff kriegen und Susanne behutsam beibringen, dass die Eisdielendichte auf den Allgäuer Alpen geringer ist, als im Odenwald  Und dann können die Würfelfestspiele kommen 

Du hättest die "Berg nuff Bilder" von WildWeibchen übrigens in beliebiger Reihenfolge einstellen können. Wir hätten dir gleich sagen können welches zuerst und welches zum Schluss kommt


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. Juli 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Gut, dass nicht alle diesen blöden Beuze Trend folgen


 Gut, dass noch manche dem Motto des Thread hier  folgen...

Legt doch nicht alles auf die Goldwaage - nehmt es doch einfach als das was es ist:
"Eine Erinnerung an den Sinn dieses Fred's hier - wenn es allzu sehr abweicht. 
Nicht mehr - aber auch nicht weniger. 
Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, kam die "mahnende" Stimme auch erst, wenn es an der Zeit war. Keiner wird hier gleich herum mosern - nur weil mal ein biss'l getextet wird. Auch beuze nicht. 
Oder gilt hier betroffene Hunde bellen....
Glaube ich nicht .....  
Also lasst uns einfach weiter machen - ohne Einzelne zu verdammen oder zu huldigen.
Hier gibt es nur ein Ziel - Spaß! Spaß! Spaß! + Motivation! beim Anblick der Fotos. 
Und sich ein bisschen Austauschen - oder etwas mehr im Talk. 
Das man da nicht immer einer Meinung ist - normal. 
Aber  persönliche Angriffe / Unterstellungen finde ich generell !! fehl am Platz!


----------



## rabi05 (25. Juli 2011)

@lasabur schöner wald den ihr da habt. vieleicht sollte ich mal die hookworm runternehmen und die smart sam für ne runde wald draufziehen.


@ all würde meinem Rad gerne ein paar neue Decals spendieren weiss aber noch nicht genau welche. einmal mein Rad 2 ideen wem sonst noch was einfällt sagt bescheid.


----------



## Bocacanosa (25. Juli 2011)

Für alle die, die hier nur Fotos sehen wollen:


http://mzl.la/hsnyAn + http://bit.ly/pKy8Xb =


----------



## BIKESTARR (25. Juli 2011)

ja, stimmt genau.
Und damit ich nicht gleich wieder einen "Rüffel" von Beuze krieg:
(ohne Garantie, dass ihr das schon mal gesehen habt)


----------



## Magic21 (25. Juli 2011)

Mal nen kurzen Abstecher in die Wüste gemacht


----------



## mtblukas (25. Juli 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Ich hab hier noch nie ne große Welle gemacht, das wär auch ganz gegen meine Natur..
> mir ist schon klar das Du allein die größte bist! Das Weiß das Forum zu genüge.Egal, um was es wo geht "das Kati " ist schon da und weiß es natürlich besser.Ob mit dem Bike bergauf, bergab, bei Tag oder Nacht..
> im heißen Sommer oder eisigen Winter Du weißt bescheid.Das Forstamt schneidet Deinen persönlichen Trail frei, mit der Hunziger auf Du und Du
> Schwarzwald, Vogesen, Peru..Du kennst jeden und alles.Fahrtechnik und Schrauber Tipps, Stilikone und immer am Puls der Zeit nix ist Dir fremd.
> ...



Wie geil


----------



## Dämon__ (25. Juli 2011)

*dann will ich mal...*




























*und das kommt dabei raus wenn man sich überreden lässt...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (25. Juli 2011)

165km... ned schlecht herr specht und das bei nem 25er schnitt... aber gut wart dafür ziemlich im flachland unterwegs oder? wo war das denn, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Dämon__ (25. Juli 2011)

Ja war ganz flach  wir sind von Oppen-Beckingen nach Trier an der Saar entlang.


----------



## Silvermoon (25. Juli 2011)

@kubitix und wildweibchen:

Sagt mal, wo seid ihr denn da rumgefahren - welche Ecke bei uns im ODW??? 
Der Trail sah nämlich echt super aus und richtig einladend! 
Kurze Ortsbeschreibung und Wegezeichen - bitte  ...danke!!!!

Silvermoon (auch von hier)


----------



## OIRAM (25. Juli 2011)

*165 km Hut ab.
Schöne Bilder, aber ich hab´s ganz gern, wenn man mit dabei schreibt, was auf dem Bild zu sehen ist. (sofern bekannt).
Aber ich hätte nach so ner Tour noch nicht mal geschafft, den Rechner ein zu schalten.

Insofern, schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. Juli 2011)

Fotos....endlich Fotos....
*Auch ich habe von der "Gute Nacht-Runde!" ein paar Bunte davon mitgebracht.*



*Nur so....*
















War ´ne kurze, schnelle, kleine Hausrunde (20 km) mal eben zum Abschalten. Habe heute den ganzen Tag Aquarium neu eingerichtet.
Da wollte ich schnell moch mal raus! 
Irgendwie kam es auch sehr dunkel aus dem Nord-Westen. 
Soll doch aber eigentlich wieder Freundlicher werden. 

Na dann - Cube + Sonne =  Nutzt es!


----------



## OIRAM (25. Juli 2011)

*Bin begeistert von Deinem Fahr- und Fotoeinsatz...

Was für ein Zungenbrecher "Tzschetzschnower..."

Schreib mal, wie man das spricht...

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (25. Juli 2011)

schöne pics - und _ löschen is natürlich auch `ne möglichkeit ....


----------



## rabi05 (25. Juli 2011)

so mädels fast fertig, ende der woche noch die neue bremse und die neuen shifter. avid elixir cr und sram x9 mit matchmaker.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. Juli 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Bin begeistert von Deinem Fahr- und Fotoeinsatz...Was für ein Zungenbrecher "Tzschetzschnower..."Schreib mal, wie man das spricht...


Danke.  Ich, nein wir, sagen hier dazu einfach - phonetisch- "Tschettschnower Schweiz". Also kurzes "e" und ohne die "z". 
Anders kenne ich es schon als Kind nicht - die Schreibweise dagegen ist wirklich ulkig.  Kommt aus dem Slawischen - wie ich gerade lese.
Und seit 1937 offiziell Güldendorf
Aber die Gaststätte dort hieß schon immer so. In Erinnerung vermutlich....


----------



## kubitix (25. Juli 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Also Kubi, ich muss sagen, es macht schon  Spaß, an euren Trainingseinheiten Teil haben zu dürfen



Hallo Bärbel,

dass macht uns happie, wir freuen uns schon sehr darauf dich in Füssen persönlich kennen zu lernen.




Silvermoon schrieb:


> @kubitix und wildweibchen:
> Sagt mal, wo seid ihr denn da rumgefahren - welche Ecke bei uns im ODW???
> Kurze Ortsbeschreibung und Wegezeichen - bitte
> 
> ...



Hallo Silvermoon,

das war im Bereich Erlau, Rimdidim, Kaiserturm, der Trail geht hinter der "Freiheit / Laudenau" nach Reichelsheim. Ist aber mehr ne DH Strecke wie ein Trail. Bei Bedarf Track via PN.


*btw.: Toleranz ist kein Synonym für Respektlos! meine Meinung 
*

And now Ourrewold TV presents a Homestory:

heute hatte Wildweibchen mal die Navigation übernommen, also Navi und Track.

Na wo fährt SIE denn?,..... wie immer, auf bekannten Pfaden, wer braucht schon ein Navi?




Hallo Kubitix, do bin isch widder, dann sach doch was!!!!!!!!!!




Isch bin des Orschinal, in New York is nur e Kopie




Possing, Kubitix POSSING!!!!!!, scheee is hier




In der Ruine Rodenstein, Trailtraining, üben, üben, üben







Mir sin dann heute noch bei Susanne zuhause vorbeigefahrn, um emol nach dem rechten zu sehen.




Alles Palletti Kubitix.




Familiengeschichte




Zuhaus is doch am schönsten!




allen äh guat´s nächtle
WildWeibchen un Kubitix


----------



## NoJan (25. Juli 2011)

rabi05 schrieb:


> so mädels fast fertig, ende der woche noch die neue bremse und die neuen shifter. avid elixir cr und sram x9 mit matchmaker.



Bitte nicht am Schloss sparen, das aktuelle schaut nach einem typischen <10 (2 Sekunden Seitenschneider) Schloss aus. Dein Fahrrad sollte dir mehr wert sein (nach den ganzen Neuerungen).

Es könnte sonst vorkommen, dass du hier bald posten musst  (und das muss ja nicht unbedingt sein).
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=185240&page=113


----------



## lasabur (25. Juli 2011)

hm, wo sind die bilder von mir hin, dich ich gestern nacht hochgeladen habe???


----------



## beuze1 (25. Juli 2011)

> Jetzt ist wieder gut, ich geh raus und überfahr noch 2-3 Frösche...




*So das hat gut getan..
zurück von der jagt.. fette Beute gemacht
ein Spaghetti Eis
einen Bananensplit
und den Nussbecher mit einem Schuss Amaretto.

3 Cube-6 Reifen*
treffen mehr


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. Juli 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


>


----------



## rabi05 (26. Juli 2011)

NoJan schrieb:


> Bitte nicht am Schloss sparen, das aktuelle schaut nach einem typischen <10 (2 Sekunden Seitenschneider) Schloss aus. Dein Fahrrad sollte dir mehr wert sein (nach den ganzen Neuerungen).
> 
> Es könnte sonst vorkommen, dass du hier bald posten musst  (und das muss ja nicht unbedingt sein).
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=185240&page=113



schloss kommt ein bordo zahlenschloss weil das mit dem schlüssel kann man ja vergessen dank polenschlüssel.de


----------



## Languste (26. Juli 2011)

Mini Trail bei uns im Wald 







Kleines Farbenspiel entgegen dem trueben Wetter 











Obwohl anfangs alles so toll aussah mit der Sonne................... gings dann endlich wieder los mit Rheinbefuellung 






Dem entsprechend sah ich und mein Wuerfel am Ende auch aus 











Aber Sch....... drauf, hauptsache mal wieder en paar Meter gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (26. Juli 2011)

rabi05 schrieb:


> schloss kommt ein bordo zahlenschloss weil das mit dem schlüssel kann man ja vergessen dank polenschlüssel.de



Ich würds nirgendswo hinstellen!

Bilder von gestern:








Grüße und einen schönen Tag euch!
NaitsirhC


----------



## Deleted35614 (26. Juli 2011)

Ui, jetzt isch alles weg!
Ein Hoch auf die Zensur.


----------



## idworker (26. Juli 2011)

alles scheint der MOD doch noch nicht gelesen zu haben....


----------



## Deleted35614 (26. Juli 2011)

Na wenn das Gummischwain auch den Beuze so angegriffen hat......


----------



## Gummischwain (26. Juli 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Na wenn das Gummischwain auch den Beuze so angegriffen hat......



Ich habe was??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich habe Beuze in keinster Weise angegriffen! Nur weil ich seinen Spruch nicht so irre  witzig fand (so wie seine Fangemeinde hier) ist das ja wohl kein  Angriff?! 

Aber wer weiß, als nächstes überfährt er Gummischwaine, dann habt ihr wieder was zu lachen .


----------



## dusi__ (26. Juli 2011)

kindergarten hier!

hier mal ein etwas älteres foto als  ich noch wusste wie die sonne aussieht


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Juli 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Isch bin des Orschinal, in New York is nur e Kopie



 Noch mal - Wer hat's erfunden - genau "Die Schweizer" 

Warum auch solche harmlosen Beiträge scheinbar wahllos der Zensur 
zum Opfer fallen weiß ich wirklich nicht... 
Wenn das so weiter geht war's das ...... hier.
Beim Biken kann man mich zum Glück noch nicht "zensieren"


----------



## Tigerlyli (26. Juli 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> hier mal ein etwas älteres foto als  ich noch wusste wie die sonne aussieht



Äh Sonne? Was ist das?  Kannst du das beschreiben? 

So, das warten hat ein Ende, hier die große Überraschung *trommelwirbel*





Ok, es ist nicht unbedingt schön, aber selten 

Und meine neuen Griffe waren heute auch gleich dabei 






Und ganz speziell für Spuri, hab ich mal auf den Hintergrund scharf gestellt, ist quasi unser Blick aus dem Wohnzimmer 





Viele Grüße
Michele


----------



## unocz (26. Juli 2011)

vorsicht vor dem ventilabriss am vorderrad !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friecke (26. Juli 2011)

Zensur sucks:kotz:
Eventuell könnte der allmächtige Mod das ja mal wenigstens ansatzweise begründen


----------



## acid89 (26. Juli 2011)

rabi05 schrieb:


> schloss kommt ein bordo zahlenschloss weil das mit dem schlüssel kann man ja vergessen dank polenschlüssel.de



So weit ich weiß, ist da nur vom "normalen" Bordo die Rede. Das Bordo Granit X-Plus ist m.E. vor Schlagschlüsseln sicher... oder irre ich mich da


----------



## wazza (26. Juli 2011)

acid89 schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß, ist da nur vom "normalen" Bordo die Rede. Das Bordo Granit X-Plus ist m.E. vor Schlagschlüsseln sicher... oder irre ich mich da



Nein, du irrst dich nicht. Das X-Plus hat kein Schlagschlüsselproblem.


----------



## buschhase (26. Juli 2011)

@Naitsir: Möchtest du nicht evtl. noch den roten Aufkleber von der Gabel abmachen? Find der stört so ein wenig die ziemlich coole blaue Optik.

@all: Don't talk. Just ride!


----------



## xerto (26. Juli 2011)

> Warum auch solche harmlosen Beiträge scheinbar wahllos der Zensur
> zum Opfer fallen weiß ich wirklich nicht...
> Wenn das so weiter geht war's das ...... hier.



dem schliesse ich mich an 

ich habe mich schon so auf katis kommentar gefreut, und nun? wir haben uns alle lieb oder was?

mein gott ein bißchen streiten ist doch in ordnung. 

und ein forum ist doch dazu da auch mal unbequeme meinungen aus zu tauschen  auch mal gemein oder überdeutlich zu sein  wir sind doch nicht miteinander verheiratet..

und ich hab mich so auf die auseinadersetzung gefreut..

beide sind schreibgewandt und geschickt im formulieren..

ein hochgenuss im land von goethe, oder ist der auch jetzt zensiert? 

wer auch immer das war, das ist nicht in ordnung in einem freien land.


----------



## beuze1 (26. Juli 2011)

Tigerlyli schrieb:


> So, das warten hat ein Ende, hier die große Überraschung *trommelwirbel*



*Mit dem Krönchen bist'e bestimmt die Cube-Prinzessin beim Treffen.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (26. Juli 2011)

*@ Tigerlily*
Ich bin entzückt


----------



## kubitix (26. Juli 2011)

Tigerlyli schrieb:


> So, das warten hat ein Ende, hier die große Überraschung *trommelwirbel*



Das hast du nicht von mir! und von deiner Mama auch nicht.

Aber handwerklich hast du´s ja hingekriegt. Es muß ja schließlich dir gefallen.


----------



## BIKESTARR (26. Juli 2011)

Ich hab ein Problem:
Mein Kiefer ist gebrochen. Wurde erst heute festgestellt.
Wird operiert, kann 3 Wochen den Mund nicht aufmachen, weil
das son blödes Gestell dan ist. Essen kann ich dann nur flüssig.
Op: ca. 1 1/2 H
Wird wehtun.


----------



## Languste (26. Juli 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Problem:
> Mein Kiefer ist gebrochen. Wurde erst heute festgestellt.
> Wird operiert, kann 3 Wochen den Mund nicht aufmachen, weil
> das son blödes Gestell dan ist. Essen kann ich dann nur flüssig.
> ...


 
Oh Man, wat en Fuc...... Na gut das du hier nur tippen muss und nicht reden 

Hoffe das es schnell heilt. Warum hat man das erst jetzt festgestellt? Warst du vorher bei nem Tierarzt oder wie

War en Witz. Tut bestimmt Schei..... weh


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Juli 2011)

Tigerlyli schrieb:


> So, das warten hat ein Ende, hier die große Überraschung *trommelwirbel*


 Mir gefällt es irgendwie - hat was Sezielles & Individuelles sowieso. 



Tigerlyli schrieb:


> Und ganz speziell für Spuri, hab ich mal auf den Hintergrund scharf gestellt, ist quasi unser Blick aus dem Wohnzimmer


  Ich zieh bei Euch ein... 
Gut, alternativ schaue ich mir öfter das Foto an....



BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Problem...


 Nein Bikestarr, Du hast 2 Probleme - Du bist schon wieder mit der Mitteilung im falschen Thread...
Ey man - war nur Spaß!  
So ein Mist auch - ich wünsche Dir wirklich gute Besserung! 
Hoffe wir unterhalten Dich mit Fotos & zur Not "abgründigen" Diskussionen ein wenig - bis Du wieder selbst einen Sattel unter dem
Hintern spazieren fahren kannst....


BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Essen kann ich dann nur flüssig


PS: Flüssig Essen heißt bei mir trinken!  (Kleiner Aufmunterer) & für die OP = Allet Jute! & Wenig Aua.


----------



## Ostwandlager (26. Juli 2011)

So, das warten hat ein Ende, hier die große Überraschung *trommelwirbel*
Ok, es ist nicht unbedingt schön, aber selten 
Und meine neuen Griffe waren heute auch gleich dabei 





*schön...*


----------



## barbarissima (26. Juli 2011)

*@BIKESTARR*
Ich hatte ja eigentlich gehofft, dass du bald wieder aufs Rad kommst, und jetzt sowas.
Ich werde auch nach Leibeskräften und die ganze Zeit, außer wenn es bergab geht, die Daumen drücken, dass du es bald überstanden hast


----------



## barbarissima (26. Juli 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> So, das warten hat ein Ende, hier die große Überraschung *trommelwirbel*
> Ok, es ist nicht unbedingt schön, aber selten
> Und meine neuen Griffe waren heute auch gleich dabei
> 
> ...


 
Bestimmt wunderschön  Aber wo isses denn


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Juli 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Bestimmt wunderschön  Aber wo isses denn


War glaube ich eine Art Antwort bzw. mißlungenes Zitat - es ist daher
hier


----------



## Tigerlyli (26. Juli 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Mit dem Krönchen bist'e bestimmt die Cube-Prinzessin beim Treffen.*


Ich muss doch den Streichelzoo meiner Eltern betreuen, wenn die weg sind  


@BIKESTARR, ohje, das klingt gar nicht schön  Ich drück dir die Daumen, das alles gut geht! Probiers halt solange damit http://www.yomoy.de/Astronautennahrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (26. Juli 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Das hast du nicht von mir! und von deiner Mama auch nicht.


 
Also ich würde ja sagen, die Tigerlily ist ganz der Papa, zumindest wenn´s um Krönchen und so geht 


kubitix schrieb:


> Mal probieren wie es sich anfühlt wenn man(n) die Huldigung seiner Untertannen entgegen nimmt.....


----------



## barbarissima (26. Juli 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> War glaube ich eine Art Antwort bzw. mißlungenes Zitat - es ist daher
> hier


 
Okok, dann habe ichs jetzt auch kapiert


----------



## blutbuche (26. Juli 2011)

@bikestarr : oh **** , gute besserung , das hört sich ja echt übel an - warum isses denn jetzt erst festgestellt worden ???
@xerto : ... wir haben uns mitnichten alle lieb - aber was soll man sich die finger wundtippen , wenn hr. allmächtig es eh wieder löscht ...  (btw. es löschen lässt ...)ausserdem dümpelt mir das niveau zu sehr kurz über dem bodennebel...
 greez , k.


----------



## BIKESTARR (26. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank. 
Leider ist es jetzt heute erst festgestellt worden.
Das ist es ja! Ich hab damit fast 2 1/2 Wochen gegessen, geredet...
Jetzt fängt der Knochen schon wieder an zu wachsen. Eigentlich war ich
dann nur beim Kiederorthopäden für eine Kontrolle. Der sagte dann,
dass alles schief seie und mit dem Biss überhaupt nichts in Ordnung ist.
Auf den mist Röntgenbildern von Winterberg konnte man das nicht erkennen.
Jedoch wurde ich vom KO zu einem Fachartzt weitergeleitet, der irgendwas
anderes hatte.
Morgen ist Besprechung im Krankenhaus (mit CT). Am nächsten Tag wird operiert.  

Gruß
Bikestarr


----------



## Magic21 (26. Juli 2011)

*Blick auf Vineta.*


----------



## Ostwandlager (26. Juli 2011)

*mei heute mal wieder seit langen ein schöner tag in den bergen, da mußte ich blau machen...

zum Pendling mit Hütten Gipfel














*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Juli 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Also ich würde ja sagen, die Tigerlily ist ganz der Papa, zumindest wenn´s um Krönchen und so geht


 Aha - das wäre dann der Hausherr mit dem tollen Ausblick...
Was hier alles so nebenbei gen Osten dringt....

Was von heute -  für bikestarr.... und Alle die Spaß dran haben...
*Blauer Himmel & Sonne über Brandenburg! *


----------



## Silvermoon (26. Juli 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Hallo Silvermoon,
> 
> das war im Bereich Erlau, Rimdidim, Kaiserturm, der Trail geht hinter der "Freiheit / Laudenau" nach Reichelsheim. Ist aber mehr ne DH Strecke wie ein Trail. Bei Bedarf Track via PN.



Bescheid 
Bin dort oben immer weiter bis zur Bismarck-Warte, fahr ich nächstes Mal diese Strecke - danke!!!


----------



## kubitix (26. Juli 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Bescheid
> Bin dort oben immer weiter bis zur Bismarck-Warte, fahr ich nächstes Mal diese Strecke - danke!!!



Nicht das du von sowas "überrascht" wirst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (26. Juli 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *mei heute mal wieder seit langen ein schöner tag in den bergen, da mußte ich blau machen...
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ich möchte herzlichst darum bitten das Wetter zu konservieren, einzupacken und am Freitag mitzubringen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Juli 2011)

na auf so überrashcungen steh ich


----------



## Silvermoon (26. Juli 2011)

@ kubitix:

.... ich seh mich schon respektvoll mein geliebtes Bike runterschieben 

Holla die Waldfee...., glaube, dass trau ich mich jetzt nicht zu fahren , aber gucken tu ich trotzdem, isch neigierisch Hinkel


----------



## Landus (26. Juli 2011)

> na auf so überrashcungen steh ich



Yay, ich auch! Binn mal gespannt, werde demnächst mitm Fritzz auch mal nen 1,30m Drop probieren, das Ergebnis ist noch ungewiss


----------



## NaitsirhC (26. Juli 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> @Naitsir: Möchtest du nicht evtl. noch den roten Aufkleber von der Gabel abmachen? Find der stört so ein wenig die ziemlich coole blaue Optik.
> 
> @all: Don't talk. Just ride!



Hi,
ja, wollte ursprüngl. blaue Decals ranmachen, hat aber bis jetzt irgendwie nicht geklappt, deswegen konnte der rote überdauern, kommt dann ab.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## christoph86 (26. Juli 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Juli 2011)

Landus schrieb:


> Yay, ich auch! Binn mal gespannt, werde demnächst mitm Fritzz auch mal nen 1,30m Drop probieren, das Ergebnis ist noch ungewiss



is jetzt nich soo tragisch


----------



## rabi05 (27. Juli 2011)

erstmal dank an Beuze für die Teile hoffe sie kommen gleich oder morgen.


----------



## BIKESTARR (27. Juli 2011)

War heute bei der Besprechung und nach mehreren Bildern und Abdrücken sagten die
mir, dass jede Hilfe vorerst zu spät käme. Die Knochen sind schon wieder gewachsen.
Erstmal muss ich mich 2 Jahre einer orthopädischen Behandlung unterziehen und werde
dann in 4 Jahren operiert. Ich glaube, dass die dann versuchen alles zu richten.
Das ist gefährlich, weil die dabei eine Nerv ankratzen können ---> Gesichstlähmung.


----------



## dusi__ (27. Juli 2011)

mhhh, naja, kann man so oder so sehen. wie alt bist du denn? evtl. kann ich dir paar fragen ja auch beantworten . (wofür studier ich den scheiss denn ? )
von miraus auch pn


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. Juli 2011)

@Bikestarr: Auweia ... was ne Sch'%&e . Ja, ich kann leider nur die Daumen drücken, dass das alles wieder wird. Aber von denen hab ich ja zwei, Tina auch und die vier Daumen zusammen drücken wir dafür umso fester für Dich.

Kopf hoch, wird bestimmt wieder.


----------



## beuze1 (27. Juli 2011)

rabi05 schrieb:


> erstmal dank an Beuze für die Teile



*Gerne doch, für nette Leute immer..
nur mit so*


			
				-PN- schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Beuze, Klasse! Die tussi hat doch einen an der Waffel. Das hast du sehr treffend formuliert.


*kann ich nicht..*

Mein Postfach ist voll..
Da könnte einem ein Licht aufgehen




.
.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> War heute bei der Besprechung und nach mehreren Bildern und Abdrücken sagten die
> mir, dass jede Hilfe vorerst zu spät käme. Die Knochen sind schon wieder gewachsen.
> Erstmal muss ich mich 2 Jahre einer orthopädischen Behandlung unterziehen und werde
> dann in 4 Jahren operiert. Ich glaube, dass die dann versuchen alles zu richten.
> Das ist gefährlich, weil die dabei eine Nerv ankratzen können ---> Gesichstlähmung.


 
Das war doch ein Unfall, den du mit einem PW hattest  oder verwechsele ich da etwas


----------



## Cobrath (27. Juli 2011)

Hier mal mein 2011 Cube LTD Team. 

Ich weiß der Hintergrund ist nicht so toll, aber ich war noch nicht so viel unterwegs. 

Trotzdem wollte ich es mit euch teilen.


----------



## blutbuche (27. Juli 2011)

..ich sag´s ja - bodennebel .. 
@cobrath : sehr schön !! viel spass damit !


----------



## Bocacanosa (27. Juli 2011)

Cobrath schrieb:


> Hier mal mein 2011 Cube LTD Team.
> 
> Ich weiß der Hintergrund ist nicht so toll, aber ich war noch nicht so viel unterwegs.
> 
> Trotzdem wollte ich es mit euch teilen.



Sehr schönes Bike! Das blau gefällt mir richtig gut!4

Das Thema hier heißt doch_ "Zeigt her eure Cubes"_ und nicht _"Zeigt her euren Hintergrund!"_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. Juli 2011)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Das Thema hier heißt doch_ "Zeigt her eure Cubes"_ und nicht _"Zeigt her euren Hintergrund!"_


 Richtig! 
Und deshalb auch kurz ein paar Impressionen von der heutigen 
Feierabendrunde. Nix dolles - aber in Bunt. 
*2x Booßener Teichlandschaft (Fischteiche)*







*Booßen - "Am Mühlenfliess"*



*2x Kliestow - an der Kirch-/Friedhofsmauer in der Ortsmitte*








Und alles bei endlich angenehmen 25° und sogar halbwegs sonnig. 
Leider soll der Trend anders aussehen.  Abwarten!

@bikestarr -     Oh Man(n) - ist ja zum         :kotz:


 Spuri


----------



## Landus (27. Juli 2011)

> is jetzt nich soo tragisch



Mach mir hauptsächlich Sorgen um die Laufräder, die 27er Equalizer sind ja nicht gerade für sowas gedacht


----------



## blutbuche (27. Juli 2011)

@spuri : schön , das vogelbeerbaum - bild !!!


----------



## Scott_Pascal (27. Juli 2011)

Hier mal mein XMS frisches Bild von vorhin
Bitte entschuldigt die mittelmäßige Qualität


----------



## Cobrath (27. Juli 2011)

Was mich mal so interessiert, bei so tollen Bildern die ihr meistens macht habt ihr da ständig ne riesige Knipse mit dabei oder mit was macht ihr die Fotos? 

Reicht da ne anständige Kompakte oder sollte es ne DSLR sein? 

Ich hab nur meistens mein Handy dabei das aber wie man oben sieht auch ganz anständige Fotos schießt, denke ich.


----------



## BIKESTARR (27. Juli 2011)

@Spuri
Schöne Landschaft, besonders dieser Baum


----------



## Scott_Pascal (27. Juli 2011)

Cobrath schrieb:


> Was mich mal so interessiert, bei so tollen Bildern die ihr meistens macht habt ihr da ständig ne riesige Knipse mit dabei oder mit was macht ihr die Fotos?
> 
> Reicht da ne anständige Kompakte oder sollte es ne DSLR sein?
> 
> Ich hab nur meistens mein Handy dabei das aber wie man oben sieht auch ganz anständige Fotos schießt, denke ich.



Vorhin mitm Handy


----------



## JDEM (27. Juli 2011)

Sieht man aber auch 
Gibt auch tolle Kompakte, aber so Spielereien mit Tiefenschärfe usw. bekommt man eher mit ner DSLR hin.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. Juli 2011)

Cobrath schrieb:


> Was mich mal so interessiert, bei so tollen Bildern die ihr meistens macht habt ihr da ständig ne riesige Knipse mit dabei oder mit was macht ihr die Fotos?


Jeder hier anders....manche schleppen sogar ´ne DSLR mit.
Für die Hausrunde mache ich es zur Not auch
damit - hat aber den Nachteil - keine Ablagemöglichkeit/Selbstauslöser. Deshalb nehme ich jetzt doch in einer kleinen Güteltasche/am Rucksack/ in der Jacke 
diese Knipse mit. Stört kaum - geht aber sicher auch jede andere Kompakte vom Discounter.
Die Pixel Werte sind gar nicht entscheident - da man für´s Forum eh nicht super Große Dateien hochladen kann - stelle ich sie einfach auf 2 MP. 
Viel entscheidener ist eine gute Optik / Große Blendenöffnung wegen dem Restlicht (Abend, Wald, trübes Wetter) - da ist das kleine Loch im Handy auch schon oft an den Grenzen.... 
Im Sonnenlicht ist man damit aber auch ausreichend dabei.....

Hier siehst Du eine Trageweise der Kamera mal ganz gut auf meinem letzten Foto des Beitrages.

Danke für die Vogelbeerbaum - Rückantworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (27. Juli 2011)

hmm mir gehts grad ziemlich strange.. wie ich bereits berichtet hab, wurde mir vor knapp 3 monaten mein geliebtes ams 125 von 07 geklaut :-( letzten monat wurden die ermittlungen eingestellt und heute kam post von den cops, sie hättens sichergestellt und ich kanns wieder erwerben, wenn ich "die entschädigungssumme" zurückzahle. nachdem die ermittlungen aber eh eingestellt waren, habe ich schon für Ersatz gesorgt. Normalerweise würde ich ja sagen die 1000 öken gut, ist kein Thema, aber als Schüler hat man die nicht mal eben auf der Hand  Was will ich da nur machen, so wies aussieht gehört mein geliebtes cube jetzt entweder dem freistaat bayern oder meiner versicherung *heul* was soll ich nur machen. ich erhoffe mir nur einen namen des Täters -.- Dann bekommt er auf jeden Fall eine Anzeige, die sich gewaschen hat. Falls das nicht fruchtet will ich wenigstens ein Gesicht.....


----------



## BIKESTARR (27. Juli 2011)

Immer mit Handy. Das reicht doch aus. 5 mp mit HD Video sind genug. Manchmal
(Urlaub & so) mit einer CANONÂ® PowershotÂ©â¢.


----------



## LittleBoomer (27. Juli 2011)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> hmm mir gehts grad ziemlich strange.. wie ich bereits berichtet hab, wurde mir vor knapp 3 monaten mein geliebtes ams 125 von 07 geklaut :-( letzten monat wurden die ermittlungen eingestellt und heute kam post von den cops, sie hättens sichergestellt und ich kanns wieder erwerben, wenn ich "die entschädigungssumme" zurückzahle. nachdem die ermittlungen aber eh eingestellt waren, habe ich schon für Ersatz gesorgt. Normalerweise würde ich ja sagen die 1000 öken gut, ist kein Thema, aber als Schüler hat man die nicht mal eben auf der Hand  Was will ich da nur machen, so wies aussieht gehört mein geliebtes cube jetzt entweder dem freistaat bayern oder meiner versicherung *heul* was soll ich nur machen. ich erhoffe mir nur einen namen des Täters -.- Dann bekommt er auf jeden Fall eine Anzeige, die sich gewaschen hat. Falls das nicht fruchtet will ich wenigstens ein Gesicht.....



Du hast doch das Geld von der Versicherung erhalten. Demnach gehört nun das AMS der Versicherung. Frage die, wieviel die dafür noch wollen und kaufe es zurück. Haste Bekannte o.ä. bei der Versicherung ? Die bekommen es nämlich sehr viel günstiger. Ansonsten warte einfach eine Weile und frag dann nochmal.

Grüße

LittleBoomer
(der nun leider nach 3,5 Wochen ausgeurlaubt hat....)


----------



## MilkyWayne (27. Juli 2011)

Jep mein versicherungsvertreter arbeitet dort. Ein weiteres problem wird der erwartete durchschlag an gabel und dämpfer sein :-( glaub nicht dass noch einer nur 57 kg wiegt :-(. Aber ich brings mal in erfahrung, was das teil wirklich für schäden hat :-/


----------



## Cortina (27. Juli 2011)

BIKESTARR, von meiner Seite aus erst mal Gute Besserung 

Ich lag ja nur 4 Wochen flach und war schon am Durchdrehen, was Deine Kiefersache betrifft Du kannst wenigstens Biken gehen 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## BIKESTARR (28. Juli 2011)

@Cortina
Danke 

Update: Neue Pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lostboys1966 (28. Juli 2011)

Mein Ltd


----------



## lostboys1966 (28. Juli 2011)

wie kann ich eigentlich Bilder hier einstelen ohne die doofen Dateianhänge
Die Bilder sind ja dann ultraklein


----------



## lostboys1966 (28. Juli 2011)




----------



## buschhase (28. Juli 2011)

Wenn du auf deiner Bilderseite auf das entsprechende Bild klickst, befindet sich knapp unterhalb das Bildes ein Link: BBCode anzeigen

Den drücken und dann die entsprechende Größe einfach hier hereinkopieren.

Gruß, Nico


----------



## mtblukas (28. Juli 2011)

Ich bin mal so frei:


----------



## beuze1 (28. Juli 2011)

> Ich bin mal so frei:


ich auch..



barbarissima schrieb:


> *Du musst die Fotos in dein Album hochladen, unter dem Bild den BBCode einblenden und dann den Code in der gewünschten Größe in deinen Beitrag kopieren. Bingo *




*2 Kisten *


----------



## rabi05 (28. Juli 2011)

tja wat is schöner das bier oder das bike hmmmmmm beides.


kurbeln sind da erste ist verbaut morgen kommen bilder.


----------



## niceann (28. Juli 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ich auch..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lostboys1966 (28. Juli 2011)




----------



## mzaskar (28. Juli 2011)

Prost Beuze, habe leider nur Augustiner Hell zum anstossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (28. Juli 2011)

*na dann..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zum Wohl*


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juli 2011)

Es wurde dann doch ein schneider


----------



## NaitsirhC (28. Juli 2011)

lostboys1966 schrieb:


>



 schönes Rad, hab auch noch einen Rahmen von 06 rumstehen, sieht immernoch fast wie neu aus dank Pulverung...

NaitsirhC


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (28. Juli 2011)

Cobrath schrieb:


> Hier mal mein 2011 Cube LTD Team.
> 
> Ich weiß der Hintergrund ist nicht so toll, aber ich war noch nicht so viel unterwegs.
> 
> Trotzdem wollte ich es mit euch teilen.



Stark, fast genau mein LTD Team. Nur dass ichs in 22" habe - und ich mir leider bei der Rahmengröße nicht 100% sicher bin.
Liege halt mit einer Schrittlänge von ca. 90 genau zwischendrin (auf einer kurzen Probefahrt war das 22" Modell passender, aber was sagt das schon aus.)

Wie groß bist denn du? Denn bei dir ist der Sattel ja auch nicht wirklich weit draußen - genauso wie bei mir.

Ich seh schon, muss auch mal ein paar schicke Fotos von meinem LTD machen.

@lostboys1966
Frag mich nicht wieso, aber dein Bike sieht hammermäßig aus. Dieses schwarz mit dem chromfarbenen Schriftzug - genial.


----------



## lostboys1966 (28. Juli 2011)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Stark, fast genau mein LTD Team. Nur dass ichs in 22" habe - und ich mir leider bei der Rahmengröße nicht 100% sicher bin.
> Liege halt mit einer Schrittlänge von ca. 90 genau zwischendrin (auf einer kurzen Probefahrt war das 22" Modell passender, aber was sagt das schon aus.)
> 
> Wie groß bist denn du? Denn bei dir ist der Sattel ja auch nicht wirklich weit draußen - genauso wie bei mir.
> ...


 

also dein Bike ist auch total geil die Farbe ist der Hammer!!!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. Juli 2011)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Stark, fast genau mein LTD Team. ...


 Und warum dann den "Daumen nach unten?"


----------



## MilkyWayne (29. Juli 2011)

ich seh da kein daumen nach unten  weder im original noch im zitat, oder bin ich nur blind?


----------



## Gummischwain (29. Juli 2011)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> ich seh da kein daumen nach unten  weder im original noch im zitat, oder bin ich nur blind?



Ja bist du! 
Schau mal oben in die Betreff-Zeile des post!


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (29. Juli 2011)

Spuri macht Kopfstand? 

Edit: Dann bin ich auch blind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (29. Juli 2011)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Spuri macht Kopfstand?



Ihr habt's beide ned gerafft!


----------



## Stralsundbulli (29. Juli 2011)




----------



## Scott_Pascal (29. Juli 2011)

Stralsundbulli schrieb:


>



Bild wird bei mir leider nicht angezeigt


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (29. Juli 2011)

Dann von mir auch wieder einmal ein paar Bilder von der gestrigen kleinen Tour:
Gedenkstein zwischen Schwaig und Diepersdorf



Am Valznerweiher (schon wieder in Nürnberg)



Infotafel am Valznerweiher über unsere nicht gerade rühmliche Vergangenheit


----------



## Stralsundbulli (29. Juli 2011)




----------



## Scott_Pascal (29. Juli 2011)

Stralsundbulli schrieb:


>



Sieht gut aus  

hast du auch schon den nobby nic draufgehabt? 
wen ja, findest du den Rocket Ron besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stralsundbulli (29. Juli 2011)

Danke,

Nobby Nic hab ich noch nicht probiert. Fahre Seit dem Ultrabike vorne Rocket Ron und hinten Racing Ralph jeweils schlauchlos und bin hochzufrieden. Ist so ziemlich die leichteste Kombi die es gibt (mit Furious Fred wärs natürlich leichter, grenzt aber an Selbstmord). In Verbindung mit dem 1400g Laufradsatz ergibt das eine unglaubliche Beschleunigung.

LG
Der Matze


----------



## LittleBoomer (29. Juli 2011)

@alle mit den neuen Bikes: sehr schniecke (um nicht wieder 'very sexy' zu wiederholen)
@Stralsundbulli: coole Felgen. Welche sind das denn ? Kommt der Spacerturm noch weg ?

Grüße und viel Spaß mir den neuen Radels

LittleBoomer


----------



## Stralsundbulli (29. Juli 2011)

@littleBoomer
Das sind FRM BOR 333 aufgebaut mit XT Centerlocknaben und schwarzen X-Ray Messerspeichen. Wie schon erwähnt 1400g. Built in Blackforest by GLASER!

Der Turm kommt noch weg wenn ich mich endlich mal entscheiden kann wie hoch bzw. tief ich den Lenker möchte.

LG Der Matze


----------



## Stralsundbulli (29. Juli 2011)

@littleBoomer

Wo ist denn Nord-Nord Schwarzwald? Ich komme ursprünglich aus dem Südschwarzwald.

LG
Der Matze


----------



## Scott_Pascal (29. Juli 2011)

Stralsundbulli schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> Nobby Nic hab ich noch nicht probiert. Fahre Seit dem Ultrabike vorne Rocket Ron und hinten Racing Ralph jeweils schlauchlos und bin hochzufrieden. Ist so ziemlich die leichteste Kombi die es gibt (mit Furious Fred wärs natürlich leichter, grenzt aber an Selbstmord). In Verbindung mit dem 1400g Laufradsatz ergibt das eine unglaubliche Beschleunigung.
> 
> ...



kein ding  


Okay, ja der Grip ist da auch nicht wirklich gut...

Jo, fährst du viel Asphalt oder auch mal Wald ??


----------



## Stralsundbulli (29. Juli 2011)

Moin Scott_Pascal,

ich fahr ca. 25% Asphalt, ansonsten Trail und Schotter. Wenn ich nur Asphalt fahre nehm ich allerdings meine anderen Laufräder mit Furious Fred drauf.
Bin mit RacingR/RocketR den Ultrabike Kirchzarten bei denkbar schlechtesten Bedingungen gefahren, ohne Probleme.

LG
Der Matze


----------



## Scott_Pascal (29. Juli 2011)

Stralsundbulli schrieb:


> Moin Scott_Pascal,
> 
> ich fahr ca. 25% Asphalt, ansonsten Trail und Schotter. Wenn ich nur Asphalt fahre nehm ich allerdings meine anderen Laufräder mit Furious Fred drauf.
> Bin mit RacingR/RocketR den Ultrabike Kirchzarten bei denkbar schlechtesten Bedingungen gefahren, ohne Probleme.
> ...



Okay, jo das trifft bei mir auch in etwa zu, und halt Wald.

Hab hinten auch den Racing Ralph, einige meinten schon, der rutscht ziemlich, ich find ihn allerdings okay.


Gruß


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (29. Juli 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Und warum dann den "Daumen nach unten?"


Ah, kleiner Fehler unterlaufen - hab ich mal wieder irgendwo hingeklickt. 
Dafür ist jetzt da ein kleiner gelber Smiley.

Habe heute Vormittag auf einer kleinen entspannten Trailrunde mal ein paar Fotos von meinem Bike gemacht.



 

 



In Sachen Farbgebung hats Cube einfach drauf.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (29. Juli 2011)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Ah, kleiner Fehler unterlaufen - hab ich mal wieder irgendwo hingeklickt.
> Dafür ist jetzt da ein kleiner gelber Smiley.
> 
> Habe heute Vormittag auf einer kleinen entspannten Trailrunde mal ein paar Fotos von meinem Bike gemacht.
> ...





Geile Farbe allerdings.
Und auch das Bike sieht spitze aus


----------



## beuze1 (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo Scott_Pascal,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ich zitiere mich mal kurz selber ...



beuze1 schrieb:


> *
> ja ich weiß Du bist noch relativ neu hier..
> wenn Du schon kopierst, dann lösch bitte wenigstens die Bilder raus, oder stell lieber selber Welche ein und beschränkt Technik-Diskussionen bitte auf ein Mindestmaß*



Vornehmlich sollte es hier nämlich bitte eigene Bilder zu sehen geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (29. Juli 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Hallo Scott_Pascal,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Blätter ein paar Seiten zurück, da ist ein Bild von meinem drin


----------



## beuze1 (29. Juli 2011)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Blätter ein paar Seiten zurück, da ist ein Bild von meinem drin



Genau, das ist das Problem in einem Bilder-Thread...
wenn ich Seiten weise zurück blättern muss...
um Bilder zu sehen..


Ich hoffe ich konnte den Nebel lichten.


----------



## Cobrath (29. Juli 2011)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Ah, kleiner Fehler unterlaufen - hab ich mal wieder irgendwo hingeklickt.
> Dafür ist jetzt da ein kleiner gelber Smiley.
> 
> Habe heute Vormittag auf einer kleinen entspannten Trailrunde mal ein paar Fotos von meinem Bike gemacht.
> ...




Geiles Fahrrad die selbe Farbe hab ich auch is schon sehr ansehnlich, nicht so dauernd schwarz matt.


----------



## BIKESTARR (29. Juli 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Genau, das ist das Problem in einem Bilder-Thread...
> wenn ich Seiten weise zurück blättern muss...
> um Bilder zu sehen..



ja Mensch...
Besser als nix. Hauptsache Bilder


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. Juli 2011)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Ah, kleiner Fehler unterlaufen - hab ich mal wieder irgendwo hingeklickt.


Ach so - ja das ist dann "nachvollziehbar" 
Sind wohl alle schon wieder / immer noch Urlaubsreif....


----------



## Scott_Pascal (29. Juli 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Genau, das ist das Problem in einem Bilder-Thread...
> wenn ich Seiten weise zurück blättern muss...
> um Bilder zu sehen..
> 
> ...





http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8565154&postcount=5884


----------



## regenrohr (29. Juli 2011)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Okay, ja der Grip ist da auch nicht wirklich gut...
> 
> Jo, fährst du viel Asphalt oder auch mal Wald ??



habe einiges an Reifen mittlerweile durch, von grob (Muddy Mary) bis fein (Racing Ralph) und bin mit der RoRo / RaRa Kombination jetzt zufrieden und die Boden-Haftung sollte man doch mit dem Körpergewicht ausgleichen können...

altes Bild, noch alte Kurbel, alte Pedale und Schaltanzeigen montiert und die dämlichen Aufkleber an den Felgen


----------



## Scott_Pascal (29. Juli 2011)

regenrohr schrieb:


> habe einiges an Reifen mittlerweile durch, von grob (Muddy Mary) bis fein (Racing Ralph) und bin mit der RoRo / RaRa Kombination jetzt zufrieden und die Boden-Haftung sollte man doch mit dem Körpergewicht ausgleichen können...
> 
> altes Bild, noch alte Kurbel, alte Pedale und Schaltanzeigen montiert und die dämlichen Aufkleber an den Felgen



Jo fürchte Muddy Marry und co passt bei mir nicht


----------



## frankowitsch (29. Juli 2011)

Hier nun auch mal mein erster Beitrag zu dieser Sammlung an genialen Bilder:





Heute im Wald 

Leider is die Quali nich so übermäßig, war leider ohne vernünftige Kamera unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (29. Juli 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Ihr habt's beide ned gerafft!


dooch ich habs verstanden ^^ *stolz auf mich bin*

@frankowitsch: sieht nach relativ artgerechter Haltung aus  top

@all: sehr schöne bilder, der Thread lebt ja förmlich wieder auf, weiter so! von mir gibts auch mal kurz zwei bilder der letzten touren (nichts weltbewegendes)





Autobahntrail - Steinbachtal Würzburg, Trails vom Feinsten
35 km, 650 hm





Neuer Anwärter zur Hausrunde, schön abwechslungsreiches Höhenprofil
24 km, 450 hm


----------



## Cuberia (29. Juli 2011)

Keine schöne Landschaft, aber ein Cube 

Bin hier nicht so verwöhnt wie im "Beuzeland"


----------



## BIKESTARR (29. Juli 2011)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Keine schöne Landschaft, aber ein Cube
> 
> Bin hier nicht so verwöhnt wie im "Beuzeland"


 
 Aha!


----------



## BIKESTARR (29. Juli 2011)

Wo ist das Beuzeland eigentlich?
Schön da!


----------



## mtblukas (29. Juli 2011)

Allgäu,.. (wo wir gerade sind) oder?


----------



## Scott_Pascal (30. Juli 2011)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Keine schöne Landschaft, aber ein Cube
> 
> Bin hier nicht so verwöhnt wie im "Beuzeland"




Sieht sehr geil aus, die Farbe einfach ein Traum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (30. Juli 2011)

Stimmt! Die Farbe ist schön.


----------



## blutbuche (30. Juli 2011)

..der rest ist auch nicht zu verachten ..


----------



## voodoo81 (30. Juli 2011)

so denn werde ich auch mal meine ersten fotos rein stellen


----------



## Scott_Pascal (30. Juli 2011)

Geile Teile.
Und viel Spaß mit dm Fritzz.
Musst dann auch mal Bilder reinmachen


----------



## blutbuche (30. Juli 2011)

schön , ohne frage , aber sie wirken alle sehr "bunt" und unruhig , durch die streifen auf den reifen und die vielen decals auf den felgen ..aber eh geschmacksache


----------



## Scott_Pascal (30. Juli 2011)

Das ist auch das einzigste wo mir nicht gefällt diese weißen Streifen an den Seiten sieht nicht so toll aus


----------



## cytrax (30. Juli 2011)

Soderle das blaue scmuckstück hat endlich ein neues zuhause  Voll geil das teil....und breiiiiiiiiiiiiit  Bis zum winter sind dann auch hoffentlich alle roten teile verschwunden 

Edit: Der Giro HEX is auch neu....der dank geht an meine mädels und jungs (war ein geburtstagsgeschenk)


----------



## blutbuche (30. Juli 2011)

schön , der blaue race face - haste ihn gar net gekürzt ?? fast 80 wären mir dann doch ein bisschen breit ..


----------



## cytrax (30. Juli 2011)

Danke danke Nö, nix gekürzt der AM is 725mm und der FR 785mm breit....der orginal syntace war noch kürzer als der AM. Also mir reicht der AM


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juli 2011)

breit ist  aber 780mm (mein Renthal) ist schon verdammt breit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (30. Juli 2011)

WOW  780mm is echt verdammt breit und


----------



## Mindstepper (30. Juli 2011)

Servus,
Dann zeige ich auch mal unsere Räder, die wir im April gekauft haben.
Das sind unsere ersten MTBs. Bin einige Jahre BMX-Flatland gefahren und meine bessere Hälfte garnichts.
Und ich muss sagen, es hat sich sehr gelohnt. Macht einfach tierisch spaß.

*Mein LTD Race und Ihr Access WLS SL*


----------



## Torsten (31. Juli 2011)

*Der Thread heißt:  Zeigt her Eure Cubes! und nicht zeigt Eure Urlaubsbilder*

Nutzt dafür bitte Die Albumfunktion und setzt entsprechende Links rein


----------



## MCTryal (31. Juli 2011)

Torsten schrieb:


> *Der Thread heißt:  Zeigt her Eure Cubes! und nicht zeigt Eure Urlaubsbilder*
> 
> Nutzt dafür bitte Die Albumfunktion und setzt entsprechende Links rein


----------



## Scott_Pascal (31. Juli 2011)

Vorhin ne gemütliche Runder Frühsport gemacht


----------



## Deleted 174217 (31. Juli 2011)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Vorhin ne gemütliche Runde Frühsport gemacht


 Sehr lobenswert.... Hier war es (noch) zu nass - aber es wird....
Im Übrigen = ein XMS - sehr schön, weil selten hier. 
Schönes Rad - ich wäre damals auch fast schwach geworden....im WSV letztes Jahr gab es das Bike für 799,- oder 899,- weiß ich nicht mehr so genau.  War schon knapp - letztlich ist es das AMS (auch stark gesenkt) geworden. Freu mich aber immer wieder - wenn hier mal ein XMS auftaucht.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (31. Juli 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Sehr lobenswert.... Hier war es (noch) zu nass - aber es wird....
> Im Übrigen = ein XMS - sehr schön, weil selten hier.
> Schönes Rad - ich wäre damals auch fast schwach geworden....im WSV letztes Jahr gab es das Bike für 799,- oder 899,- weiß ich nicht mehr so genau.  War schon knapp - letztlich ist es das AMS (auch stark gesenkt) geworden. Freu mich aber immer wieder - wenn hier mal ein XMS auftaucht.



Jo danke := )

Habe bisher in "live" aus beim Händler natürlich  , auch noch nie irgendwo ein XMS auf Touren oder so gesehen...

Ja, auf jeden Fall ein schönes Bike bin sehr zufrieden damit, die Farbe einfach perfekt.

AMS ist auch sehr schön, kauf ich mir eventuell auch mal 

Viel Spaß nacher mit deinem AMS


----------



## NaitsirhC (31. Juli 2011)

Torsten schrieb:


> *Der Thread heißt:  Zeigt her Eure Cubes! und nicht zeigt Eure Urlaubsbilder*
> 
> Nutzt dafür bitte Die Albumfunktion und setzt entsprechende Links rein



D.h. es dürfen keine Touren, Landschaftsbilder etc. gezeigt werden? Viel Spaß beim aufräumen des ganzen Threads... 

NaitsirhC


----------



## beuze1 (31. Juli 2011)

Torsten schrieb:


> *Der Thread heißt:  Zeigt her Eure Cubes! und nicht zeigt Eure Urlaubsbilder*



*Was macht sich hier eigentlich für eine Bescheuerte lösch&Zensur welle breit 
schon wieder verschwinden Beiträge ohne mir/uns Nachvollziehbahren Grund *



> Ui, jetzt isch alles weg!
> Ein Hoch auf die Zensur.-
> Lipper-Zipfel





> Warum auch solche harmlosen Beiträge scheinbar wahllos der Zensur
> zum Opfer fallen weiß ich wirklich nicht...
> Wenn das so weiter geht war's das ...... hier.-
> spurhalter





> Zensur sucks
> Eventuell könnte der allmächtige Mod das ja mal wenigstens ansatzweise begründen-
> Friecke





> dem schliesse ich mich an
> wer auch immer das war, das ist nicht in ordnung in einem freien land.-
> xerto



u.s.w.
.
Bevor's wieder gelöscht wird noch als PN raus ...damit es wenigstens ein paar andere auch mitbekommen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lasabur (31. Juli 2011)

Torsten schrieb:


> *Der Thread heißt:  Zeigt her Eure Cubes! und nicht zeigt Eure Urlaubsbilder*
> 
> Nutzt dafür bitte Die Albumfunktion und setzt entsprechende Links rein



Ich glaub die wollen diesen Thread töten, wie ******* ist das denn, gerade die Urlaubsbilder waren gerade oft toll an zu schauen. Der Mod kotzt mich nur noch an, was hier in der letzten Zeit zensiert wurde ist echt nicht mehr normal. Der Beitrag wird bestimmt auch bald wieder verschwinden...


----------



## Scott_Pascal (31. Juli 2011)

Sehe ich auch so, solche Bilder sind doch schön.
Auch technische Diskussionen stellen für mich kein Problem dar.


----------



## BIKESTARR (31. Juli 2011)

Genau.

@Mod
Chill


----------



## OIRAM (31. Juli 2011)

*Hmm, ich mein ich hätt da sogar n Cube gesehen, heut morgen.

Nun ja, ich habs nich gelöscht...

War an meinem einzigen freien Tag, vor meinem Urlaub, heut morgen auch auf Tour.





das war meine erste Geocache - Tour... 





hat echt Spaß gemacht... 





waren 55 km und 500 hm... fürs Flachland... 

Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## cytrax (31. Juli 2011)

Ich versteh die ganze Zensur auch net  einfach zum :kotz:wenn so schöne Bilder einfach verschwinden. Wenn wegen jedem Thema ein anderer Thread aufgemacht werden würde, dann wär die ganze Sache recht unübersichtlich. 

Also liebe Mod(t)z  immer schön


----------



## Guerill0 (31. Juli 2011)

Torsten schrieb:


> *Der Thread heißt:  Zeigt her Eure Cubes! und nicht zeigt Eure Urlaubsbilder*
> 
> Nutzt dafür bitte Die Albumfunktion und setzt entsprechende Links rein



Wie fast überall im Leben. Das rechte Maß macht's aus. 
Viel schlimmer is die völlig sinnfreie Zensur ohne Angabe von Gründen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (31. Juli 2011)

die tollen urlaubs u. tourenbilder machen den fred doch erst aus!!!! versteh´das löschen auch absolut nicht . wäre nett ,der mod. würde mal stellung dazu nehmen ,was das soll .-


----------



## der_fry (31. Juli 2011)

*Ach schön wars...
*





[/URL

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/945711]
	

































[/URL

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/945727]
	





[/URL

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/945723]
	
































Aber 2 Wochen sind echt zuwenig sich alles anzuschauen.

Meine Touren Empfehlung:

Walchensee - Walgau - Isartal - Sylvensteiner Stausee - Jachenau - Walchensee 

ca. 70 km und landschaftlich traumhaft




@ Mod:  Wat soll das? Da sind auch Cube´s auf den Bildern!


----------



## zarea (31. Juli 2011)

Wenn man mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs ist, sollte es ja kein Problem sein, die Kiste mit aufs Bild zu bekommen. Vielleicht sieht er dann drüber weg. 
Und ja, es gibt Menschen, die sich nicht für Urlaubsfotos, ohne Bike, interessieren. Nicht schlimm wenn eins zwischen ist, aber seitenweise tut das nicht not. 

Ich bin auf morgen gespannt, wenn die Füssener Truppe zurück ist. Da wird bestimmt der Fred mit Panoramabildern geflutet.  

Edit: Jetzt bin ich ja gespannt.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (31. Juli 2011)

Sieht sehr schön aus, vorallem die Wald Schotterwege
ein traum


----------



## cytrax (31. Juli 2011)

Wald und Landschaftsbilder gehören halt zum Biken dazu. Ohne das könnt man ja gleich Rennrad fahren  (nix gegen die Renner) Und außerdem isses sehr hilfreich wenn man ein tolles Urlaubsziel zum Biken sucht und gleich mal mit super Trails und und geilen Abfahrten heiß gemacht wird


----------



## Scott_Pascal (31. Juli 2011)

So sehe ich das auch.
Wer hat diese Diskussion überhaupt angefangen??


----------



## cytrax (31. Juli 2011)

Ein MOD der meint Urlaubsbilder gehören nicht hier her. Und wegen ein paar Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (31. Juli 2011)

hmm vielleicht sollte man eine abstimmung oder so machen


----------



## buschhase (31. Juli 2011)

Worüber, dass es in einem Bilderthread Bilder zu sehen gibt? Es stört niemanden außer diesem Herrn Moderator, wobei den scheinbar niemand gerufen hat. Wenn doch, soll sich diese Person melden.

Ich persönlich seh diese Bilder meistens sehr gerne und find es interessant zu sehen, wo andere Leute so fahren. Sind doch immerhin gute Anregungen und Ziele, die man selber mal erfahren kann. Das ist hier immerhin ein Thread von Nutzern für Nutzer.

Von daher: weiter wie bisher und Mod lass uns in Ruhe!

Gruß, Nico


----------



## der_fry (31. Juli 2011)

Ich hätte nie gedacht das ich mit meinen Bildern hier mal eine Grundsatzdiskussion auslöse. Mich haben solche Bilder immer gefreut, so entdeckt man Orte die man sonst vielleicht nicht mal auf ner Karte findet.
Meine letzten Bike-Urlaube hab ich auf Grund solcher Bilder geplant.

Mich würde eure Meinung interessieren:

Wollen wir diesen Thread hier nur noch auf Bike Bilder reduzieren oder dürfen wir auch sehen Wo damit gefahren wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (31. Juli 2011)

Eine weitere Frage wäre für mich auch noch:

Können hier auch (längere) Tech Diskussionen geführt werden?


----------



## Dämon__ (31. Juli 2011)

Dafür gibt es doch den Cube Talk Tread


----------



## Deleted 174217 (31. Juli 2011)

der_fry schrieb:


> Wollen wir diesen Thread hier nur noch auf Bike Bilder reduzieren oder dürfen wir auch sehen Wo damit gefahren wird.


Der Fotos halber: Lasst uns 
hier weiter reden! Bitte!


----------



## Cuberia (31. Juli 2011)

Hmmm, ich seh hier auch lieber Bikes anstatt Landschaftsbilder...aber ich würd mich nie drüber beschweren...meine Maus hat so ein Rad auf der Oberseite...da roll ich dann ganz schnell mit dem Zeigefinger drüber, und schon sind die Landschaftsbilder weg 

Also, stören tun sie mich nicht ... 

Ups...Edit sagt: Bilder von Cubes :


----------



## blutbuche (31. Juli 2011)

...wenn ich hier nur noch einzelne bikes an die  wand gelehnt sehe , finde ich den fred iwie bald überflüssig bzw. langweilig  und werd´mir andere sachen angucken - wo ich genau das sehe , was das mtb fahren ausmacht - wald , wiesen , berge , trails - UND die cubes dazu ..-


----------



## Tintera (31. Juli 2011)

lehn´s einfach an einen Baum oder ähnliches, dann wird es viel interessanter....oder auch nicht :


----------



## Trialbiker82 (31. Juli 2011)

@Tintera
Wo treibste dich den im Harz rum?

Darf man das jetzt fragen?


----------



## lasabur (1. August 2011)

Bald oder nicht so bald (hoffentlich nicht) mein Zuwachs, ist zwar kein cube aber freu mich drauf:


----------



## lasabur (1. August 2011)

lasabur schrieb:


> Ich glaub die wollen diesen Thread töten, wie ******* ist das denn, gerade die Urlaubsbilder waren gerade oft toll an zu schauen. Der Mod kotzt mich nur noch an, was hier in der letzten Zeit zensiert wurde ist echt nicht mehr normal. Der Beitrag wird bestimmt auch bald wieder verschwinden...



Hier nochmal ne kleine Entschuldigung, der Mod kotzt mich nicht an, ich kenne ihn nicht persönlich, insofern fällt mir kein Urteil zu, ob er mich ankotzt oder nicht, aber das Löschen von Forumsbeiträgen find ich trotzdem nicht in Ordnung, zumal das wirklich nicht ausgeufert ist, selbst die Beuzediskussion hab ich mehr mit Augenzwinkern beobachtet.  Also immer locker bleiben und den Thread so halten wie er war, denn so war er bisher doch gut. Wenn einer viele Fotos von der Gegend reinstellen will so wie ich, und nur wenige Fotos von seinem Bike ist das ok, und andersrum genauso, ist für jeden was dabei. Und auch technische Fragen sind für mich ok, so lange es nicht ausartet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tintera (1. August 2011)

@Trialbiker82

Das ist am Volkmarskeller, zwischen Elbingerode und Kloster Michaelstein...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (1. August 2011)

Moin Das ist ja garnicht so weit von meiner Heimat entfernt


----------



## Gummischwain (1. August 2011)

Torsten schrieb:


> *Der Thread heißt:  Zeigt her Eure Cubes! und nicht zeigt Eure Urlaubsbilder*
> 
> Nutzt dafür bitte Die Albumfunktion und setzt entsprechende Links rein



Auwei... 

Bekommst du zuhause zu wenig Anerkennung oder was ist mit dir los??? Komm' mal wieder runter!


----------



## Mindstepper (1. August 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Moin Das ist ja garnicht so weit von meiner Heimat entfernt





Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Moin Das ist ja garnicht so weit von meiner Heimat entfernt



Servus, ist das zufällig die Topeak Aero Wedge Pack Strap Satteltasche? Wenn ja, Größe und Deine Meinung . Bräuchte nämlich eine und hatte diese schon in der engeren Wahl. 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## rabi05 (1. August 2011)

macht doch einfach nen 2ten fred. der hier für die bikes und nur die und der andere für trails, urlaubsbilder ect. kann das schon verstehen wenn die leute bikes und keine berge sehen wollen.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. August 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Moin Das ist ja garnicht so weit von meiner Heimat entfernt



Sieht nice aus 

Sind das vorne 185er Bremsscheiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (1. August 2011)

@Mindstepper

Jupp das ist diese Satteltasche. 
Ich glaub das ist die L (kostet 24â¬) 
Ich bekomm Minitool, Lappen, Flickzeug, Reifenheber, soÂ´ne einklappbare Kombizange und Gummihandschuhe bequem rein. Zur Not kannste die Luftpumpe auch unter die Tasche mit den Gummilaschen befestigen.
Das Klicksystem am Sattel und der Klettstreifen fÃ¼r die StÃ¼tze halten die Tasche selbst auch ruppigen Trails bombenfest.

@Scott Pascal
Danke

Ist ne 203er Scheibe der Spider ist selbst weiÃ lackiert.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. August 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> @Mindstepper
> 
> Jupp das ist diese Satteltasche.
> Ich glaub das ist die L (kostet 24)
> ...





Stimmt, so ne Tasche besorg ich mir jetzt auch mal, sehr praktisch.


Ah okay, überlege mir auch so eine draufzumachen, brauch dann halt noch nen Adapter


----------



## JDEM (1. August 2011)

Kein Wunder das hier in letzter Zeit soviel moderiert wird, die einen keifen sich gegenseitig an, andere labbern über Bremsscheiben und Satteltaschen und die Cube Bikes muss man suchen. 

Die Urlaubs- und Tourenbilder fand ich übrigens auch immer prima, da hat man gute Eindrücke aus anderen Regionen und Lust aufs Fahren bekommen  Vll. kann man das ja in nem gesonderten Fred weiterführen!?


----------



## Gummischwain (1. August 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Kein Wunder das hier in letzter Zeit soviel moderiert wird, die einen keifen sich gegenseitig an, andere labbern über Bremsscheiben und Satteltaschen und die Cube Bikes muss man suchen.
> 
> Die Urlaubs- und Tourenbilder fand ich übrigens auch immer prima, da hat man gute Eindrücke aus anderen Regionen und Lust aufs Fahren bekommen  Vll. kann man das ja in nem gesonderten Fred weiterführen!?



Du führst deinen Beitrag ja selber ad absurdum! 
Oder "laberst" DU gerade in Bildern? 


War lange nicht mehr draußen, da Dauerregen , deswegen ein Archiv-Foto aus schöneren Tagen :


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. August 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Du führst deinen Beitrag ja selber ad absurdum!
> Oder "laberst" DU gerade in Bildern?
> 
> 
> War lange nicht mehr draußen, da Dauerregen , deswegen ein Archiv-Foto aus schöneren Tagen :




Nice 

Ist das der 2.25er Fat Albert?


----------



## Gummischwain (1. August 2011)

Uiuiui, wir "labern" wieder! 
Nicht, dass der allmächtige MOD wieder zuschlägt! 


Ne, das ist die 2.4er Version!
Was schmaleres kommt mir nicht an's Stereo! 
Eiegentlich hätte ich's gerne noch was breiter, aber da macht der Rahmen hinten nicht mit.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. August 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Uiuiui, wir "labern" wieder!
> Nicht, dass der allmächtige MOD wieder zuschlägt!
> 
> 
> ...




Okay jo, will ich mir auch rein machen aber der Rahmen macht es eher nicht mit


----------



## Gummischwain (1. August 2011)

Nur ein kleiner Tip. 
Es reicht, wenn du ganz unten links auf den button "Antworten" klickst.
Hat den Vorteil, dass du nicht jedes Mal den Vorpost komplett zitierst.
Oder lösch' zumindest das Foto raus.
Wenn da 2, 3 Mal das gleiche Foto steht ist das schon a bisserl nervig und kostet unnötig Platz!


----------



## widdun (1. August 2011)

So, nach langem mitlesen will ich nun meins auch mal zeigen...
Letzte Woche in Saalbach gewesen.


----------



## mtblukas (1. August 2011)

geiles Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. August 2011)

@Gummischwain: Okay  




Richtig geiles Teil, dort wär ich jetzt auch gern.


----------



## Gummischwain (1. August 2011)

Wie sehr ich dich um deine schwarze XT-Kurbel beneide...


----------



## Languste (1. August 2011)

widdun schrieb:


> So, nach langem mitlesen will ich nun meins auch mal zeigen...
> Letzte Woche in Saalbach gewesen.


 
Sieht ziemlich COOL aus.
Meine das Wetter, so wie das HPC


----------



## MrJerwain (1. August 2011)

Alter Falter ist dasn geiles Fahrrad...


----------



## Themeankitty (1. August 2011)

@widdun

















Ich will mir das AMS 130 Team auch Ende des Jahres kaufen. Geile Bilder!


----------



## blutbuche (1. August 2011)

schönes bike - und die  schwarze xt käm´mir auch recht !!!--tu ´ mal die roller , banane , schuhe etc. aus´m bild - könnte vom mod als unpassend angeseh´n werden und ev. der löschung zum opfer fallen ...


----------



## heizer1979 (1. August 2011)

Tintera schrieb:


>


 sehr schick. es gibt auch cube´s die nicht quitschbunt sind


----------



## kubitix (1. August 2011)

So ich hab mal ein Bild von meinem Lenker gemacht. Für den Jan und den Andi, als Beweis dafür, dass ich doch ein ganz braver bin.





Stefan


----------



## nen (1. August 2011)

So seit Samstag zurück von der Insel, endlich wieder Berge.
@Mod: nein das sind keine Urlaubsbilder, da bin ich daheim!











Auf dem Trail geht es dann in der Folge auf die Tiroler Seite





Almauftrieb mit an die 50 Tieren gehen auch am Reifen nicht spurlos vorbei  Feiner Duft für die anschließend knapp eine Stunde dauernde Tragestrecke





Der Würfel sonnt sich am See










Schöne Grüße aus Vorarlberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (1. August 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> So ich hab mal ein Bild von meinem Lenker gemacht. Für den Jan und den Andi, als Beweis dafür, dass ich doch ein ganz braver bin.
> 
> 
> Stefan



feein 
ne, aber du wirst merken, was das bringt! 

wo ist dein "zeigt her eure cube goes big" bild?


----------



## kubitix (1. August 2011)

nen schrieb:


> @Mod: nein das sind keine Urlaubsbilder, da bin ich daheim!
> Der Würfel sonnt sich am See



Nen, dass sind doch Bilder aus dem vorigen Jahrtausend, ich war da am  Wochenende ganz in der Nähe, der Himmel sieht da völlig anders aus.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Andi 3001 schrieb:


> wo ist dein "zeigt her eure cube goes big" bild?



Da wo´s hingehört!


----------



## buschhase (1. August 2011)

Watt hast denn dran gemacht? Bremshebel auf Zeigefinger gelegt, Hörnchen abgebaut oder was?


----------



## kubitix (1. August 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Watt hast denn dran gemacht? Bremshebel auf Zeigefinger gelegt,


----------



## cytrax (1. August 2011)

Hab ich gleich am ersten Tag gemacht


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. August 2011)

Sieht schön aus, wo genau ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vopsi (1. August 2011)




----------



## Cortina (2. August 2011)

nen schrieb:


> So seit Samstag zurück von der Insel, endlich wieder Berge.
> @Mod: nein das sind keine Urlaubsbilder, da bin ich daheim!



Hab am Sonntag an Dich gedacht, sind durch Innsbruck zurückgefahren, hätte ich Deine Nummer gehabt hätten wir uns aufn Caffe treffen können.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Scott_Pascal (2. August 2011)

Das Fahrrad, die Strecke 
Einfach Traumhaft 
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## blutbuche (2. August 2011)

@yopsi : schönes bild !!


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. August 2011)

@nen
siehtaus wie der Blick von der neuen Heilbronner Hütte Richtung Kopp Stausee und in die andere Richtung ins Verwalltal?
Schöne Bilder auf alle Fälle.


----------



## Languste (2. August 2011)

2-3 Bilder von einem *TRIP* (@Mod, kein Urlaub) durchs Bergische Land






Vorbei an der Muengstener-Bruecke






Und ab ueber die Wupper






Bis es an Schloß-Burg anfing zu regnen (kurz nach dem Bild)


----------



## Scott_Pascal (2. August 2011)

Nice



Ich glaub, so langsam kommen sich die Mods verarscht vor , wenn man hier immer sag kein Urlaub, kein Urlaub..


----------



## LittleBoomer (2. August 2011)

...die User fühlen sich ebenso, wenn man oder mod die Beiträge löscht...


----------



## Scott_Pascal (2. August 2011)

hmm ja.... 


Aber nun mal wieder richtige Themen ums Bike 

Mann, ist das heiß heute, bald zu warm zum fahren


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. August 2011)

Bewegte Urlaubsbilder .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. August 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Bewegte Urlaubsbilder


 Geht ja mal gar nicht im Foto-Fred. Bewegte Bilder wären ja evtl. 
noch tolerabel - aber "Bewegte Urlaubsbilder" gehören nun wirklich nicht hier her....


----------



## Themeankitty (2. August 2011)

Warum denn,ich versteh es nicht... ?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. August 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Warum denn,ich versteh es nicht... ?


Wir *Alle* verstehen es nicht....
Zur Erinnerung / Erläuterung:


Torsten schrieb:


> *Der Thread heißt:  Zeigt her Eure Cubes! und nicht zeigt Eure Urlaubsbilder*
> Nutzt dafür bitte Die Albumfunktion und setzt entsprechende Links rein


 
Deshalb sieh einfach auf den  im oberen Teil - heißt  soviel wie Mod.  oder auch .....


----------



## Scott_Pascal (2. August 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Warum denn,ich versteh es nicht... ?



Versteht glaub keiner so richtig!


Geile SIG


----------



## fatz (2. August 2011)

@Müs Lee
wie? bewegt und urlaub? und dann vom cube nur der vorderreifen drauf? wo doch hier nur noch cubes
in originalausstattung vor weissen waenden (bevorzugt fotokarton) gepostet werden duerfen.

btw: netter s0-trail


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. August 2011)

Wenn man schnell genug fährt, kann auch ein S0-Trail gefährlich werden . Zumal, wenn man am gleichen Tag 2100hm am Stück runtergefahren ist und die Finger ganz schön tot sind .


----------



## NoJan (2. August 2011)

Update: Formula Bremsscheiben gegen XT getauscht, Reverb + Reduzierhülse verbaut

ToDo: Kürzerer Vorbau, Kabelführung Reverb


(endlich mal sommerliche Stimmung!)


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. August 2011)

Goiles Toil .


----------



## fatz (2. August 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wenn man schnell genug fährt, kann auch ein S0-Trail gefährlich werden .


eh chlor. deswegen hab ich's lieber schwerer und langsam. das zerstoerungspotential 
waechst halt quadratisch mit der geschwindigkeit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (3. August 2011)

*Damit ihr nicht denkt, dass ich die nächsten Wochen an irgendeinem Strand abhänge 

 dachte ich mir, ich bereichere den Fred mal mit ein paar Urlaubsfotos 

*

*Anfangs gab es bei mir, genau wie bei der Füssener Reisegesellschaft, Wolken wohin das Auge sieht

*






*Aber was soll ich sagen, abends den Teller aufgegessen und am nächsten Tag - BINGO - Sonne pur 

 Also nix wie auf nach Celerina und rein in die Seilbahn nach Marguns. Die letzten 600hm wurden mit Muskelkraft bewältigt, was in Anbetracht der steilen Rampen und der dünnen Luft auf 2700m anstrengender war als erwartet

 Deswegen ist oben am Fuß des Piz Nair erst mal ein Päuschen fällig.*





*Und was dann kam war wirklich gigantisch: Eine Landschaft, die einem den Atem verschlägt und Trails, die schöner und flowiger nicht sein könnten. Und das im Hochgebirge!*










*Im Hintergrund der Piz Bernina (rechts) und der Piz Palü (links)*
*



*

*Der Trail schlängelte sich endlos erst über den Pass Suvretta dann durch die Steinwüste *




















*Und schließlich landet man im Val Bever, grün und so idyllisch, dass man am liebsten stundenlang auf der Wiese liegen und nur noch das Leben genießen möchte.....wenn da nicht schon wieder diese dicken Wolken am Himmel wären, die nichts Gutes verheißen. Also rauf aufs Rad. Hier geht es zwar auf einem Forstweg weiter, der einen langsam aber sicher wieder auf den Boden der Realität zurück holt, aber trotzdem flott und nicht langweilig zu fahren ist.* 
*



*

*Das Ganze nennt sich Suvretta Loop und ist eine der schönsten Touren, die ich je unter die Stollen genommen habe *

*Ich bin dann mal wieder weg 

*

*PS: Dickes Lob an die Cubetreffler! Klasse Bilder und tolle Berichte 

*


----------



## beuze1 (3. August 2011)

*Bischen neidisch bin ich jetzt aber schon. *


----------



## Paragonfx (3. August 2011)

bin auch neidisch  
@ barbarissima echt tolle Bilder


----------



## cytrax (3. August 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Bischen neidisch bin ich jetzt aber schon. *




Dito  Sehr geile Landschaft und schicke Trails. Das nenn ich Urlaub


----------



## kubitix (3. August 2011)

Super Bärbel, echt Top, da haben wir ja schon die Location für´s Cube Treffen 20...............


----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2011)

Ohja St. moritz  Sommers wie Winters


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (3. August 2011)

Weitere Bilder vom Cube Teffen gibt es hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=499629&page=20


----------



## Scott_Pascal (3. August 2011)

NoJan schrieb:


> Update: Formula Bremsscheiben gegen XT getauscht, Reverb + Reduzierhülse verbaut
> 
> ToDo: Kürzerer Vorbau, Kabelführung Reverb
> 
> ...





Geiles Teil 

Bremsscheiben waren ne gute Wahl!


----------



## Dämon__ (3. August 2011)

Bärbel sehr schöne Bilder und Tour, wer fährt den eigentlich mit dir?


----------



## Cortina (3. August 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Damit ihr nicht denkt, dass ich die nächsten Wochen an irgendeinem Strand abhänge*
> *PS: Dickes Lob an die Cubetreffler! Klasse Bilder und tolle Berichte
> 
> *




*Ein ganz dickes Lob für Deine Bilder 
Im Gegensatz zu Beuze bin ich SEHR eifersüchtig *


----------



## Gummischwain (3. August 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *...Im Gegensatz zu Beuze bin ich SEHR eifersüchtig *



Jaaaaaa, gerade DU hast's auch nötig!!! 

Wenn ich nur einen einzigen Trail hier vor der Haustür hätte, der mit deinen Traumtouren vergleichbar ist, wäre ich schon happy!


----------



## Languste (3. August 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Jaaaaaa, gerade DU hast's auch nötig!!!
> 
> Wenn ich nur einen einzigen Trail hier vor der Haustür hätte, der mit deinen Traumtouren vergleichbar ist, wäre ich schon happy!


 
Ha ha, das kann ich Toppen 

Bei uns vor der Haustuere sind noch weniger Huegel als bei dir in der Eifel (Aachen) 

Wir fahren quasi im Minus


----------



## cytrax (3. August 2011)

Languste schrieb:


> Wir fahren quasi im Minus


Dito guckst du hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dillingen_an_der_Donau


----------



## blutbuche (3. August 2011)

@bärbel : tolle photos !!!!!


----------



## Languste (3. August 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Dito guckst du hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dillingen_an_der_Donau


 
Mann, du faehrst bei 433 m ü. NN 

Bei uns ist in Wikipedia noch nbichtmal ne Angabe der NN 

Es musste so bei 36 m ü. NN liegen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lank-Latum


----------



## buschhase (3. August 2011)

Naja, auch wenns nich hierher gehört - kannst hier inner Ecke schon gut fahren. Musst dafür halt nur bis zu uns (Duisburg). Von hier kannst dann bis Dortmund nur rauf und runter über singletrails. (natürlich nicht auf alpenniveau, aber trotzdem schön)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi_tool (3. August 2011)

Languste schrieb:


> Mann, du faehrst bei 433 m ü. NN
> 
> Bei uns ist in Wikipedia noch nbichtmal ne Angabe der NN
> 
> ...



naja - Dillingen ist schon eine ganz schön flache Gegend... ;-)

Ich habe hier in HDH wenigstens den Albtrauf vor der Nase und bei uns ist es auch schon etwas welliger...

@Bärbel,
Klasse Bilder! Scheint echt eine tolle Tour zu sein. Ich glaube so am Gipfel könnte ich stundenlang sitzen, wenn ich hochgestrampelt wäre....


----------



## Gummischwain (3. August 2011)

Languste schrieb:


> Ha ha, das kann ich Toppen
> 
> Bei uns vor der Haustuere sind noch weniger Huegel als bei dir in der Eifel (Aachen)
> 
> Wir fahren quasi im Minus



Na ja, ich wohne von Aachen noch mal gut 50 km Luftlinie weg. 
Und zwar in nördlicher Richtung. Da ist quasi nur eine Abraumhalde wo man ein wenig "künstliche" Höhenmeter machen kann.


----------



## mi2 (3. August 2011)

bilder leute!

Gestern tagestour in den harz gemacht. Eins vorweg,es war der Hammer.Geiles Wetter und geile Trails.Am Morgen ging es mit dem Auto erstmal in den Harz.Unterwegs hab ich mal nach dem rechten aufm Dach gesehen  

 
alles noch an seinem Platz 

angekommen ging es erstmal schnell hoch auf den Brocken.





War aber viel zu voll da oben,also ging es schnell wieder runter und ab auf die trails 





Teilweise war ich dann auch zu schnell für die kamera  





und dann ging es auf einen Trail der zum teil ein kleiner Bach war,das war richtig stark 





aber auch der schönste Tag geht mal zu ende.Und das stereo musste wieder ein seine Halterung





das waren fast 50km harz


----------



## Scott_Pascal (3. August 2011)

Cooles Bike.

Diesen weißen Reifen sehen auch echt gut aus, aber sieht man es denen nicht sofort an, wenn sie leicht dreckig werden??

Woher hast die?


----------



## dusi__ (3. August 2011)

da her


----------



## Scott_Pascal (3. August 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> da her



Sorry ich frag ja bloß.. 

Werden die net dreckig?


----------



## dusi__ (3. August 2011)




----------



## Scott_Pascal (3. August 2011)

dusi schrieb:


>



Ok da kommt es nicht mehr drauf an ob weiß oder schwarz


----------



## zett78 (3. August 2011)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Sorry ich frag ja bloß..
> 
> Werden die net dreckig?



Die sind mit Nanopartikeln beschichtet, ist wie der Effekt an einem Gingko Blatt, die werden nie schmutzig 

echt gute Frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (3. August 2011)

Scott_Pascal 

*Der König der Kopierer..*

ist es den sooo schwer zu verstehen


----------



## mtblukas (3. August 2011)

ich hab gedacht ich verkneifs mir mal


----------



## Scott_Pascal (3. August 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Scott_Pascal
> 
> *Der König der Kopierer..*
> 
> ist es den sooo schwer zu verstehen



Was für kopierer?


----------



## beuze1 (3. August 2011)

schon wieder vergessen..

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8572386&postcount=5930


----------



## Sechskantharry (3. August 2011)

Hallo,
Hier mal meine Räder.















Gruß Ingo


----------



## Scott_Pascal (3. August 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> schon wieder vergessen..
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8572386&postcount=5930



Tut mir leid... 
Gestern hats mal geklappt  

Aber zitieren muss ich manchmal so blickt keiner mehr durch, mit wem man redet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (3. August 2011)

Ja dann zitiers lösch aber die Bilder raus


----------



## Scott_Pascal (3. August 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ja dann zitiers lösch aber die Bilder raus



Jawoll


----------



## beuze1 (3. August 2011)

*Kann sich noch jemand an den Sommer erinnern...*




Langsam reicht's


----------



## Scott_Pascal (3. August 2011)

Ist aber nicht von heute?? 

Was meint ihr, soll ich heut noch ne Runde fahren?


----------



## The_Edge123 (3. August 2011)

@ Scott_Pascal

na klar


----------



## andi_tool (3. August 2011)

@dusi,
darf ich mir Das Bild klauen?


----------



## cytrax (3. August 2011)

dusi schrieb:


>



Sieht nach Muddy Mary aus


----------



## Scott_Pascal (3. August 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Sieht nach Muddy Mary aus



Würde aber irgendwie nicht passen, bei so einer eher kleinen Bremsscheibe


----------



## Languste (3. August 2011)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Ist aber nicht von heute??
> 
> Was meint ihr, soll ich heut noch ne Runde fahren?


 

Dann mach gleich neue Bilder


----------



## Landus (3. August 2011)

Soo, nachdem ich das Fritzz gestern noch gerichtet hab, konnten Kitty und ich heute wieder ne Kösseinetour machen. Abfahrt über den Fränkischen Gebirgsweg inclusive

Am Kösseinehaus etwas spielen:






So ging es dann doch besser:






Kitty am Burgsteinfelsen oberhalb der Luisenburg: (Das wäre bestimmt auch was für den Ray^^)






Und als kleinen Bonus hier mal ein typischer Fichteltrail...



Den Kitty sogar mit nem Reaction bezwungen hat:



Tja, bald mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (3. August 2011)




----------



## Scott_Pascal (3. August 2011)

Sieht nice aus 

Bloß das leichte Quietschen, zumindest auf dem Video tut leicht auf den Ohren weh


----------



## Themeankitty (3. August 2011)

Ja, die Tour heut war schon geil
Aber beim ersten Video bei 24sek sag ich einfach so :Na,komm,komm,komm
 Oh man is das lustig


----------



## Landus (3. August 2011)

> Bloß das leichte Quietschen, zumindest auf dem Video tut leicht auf den Ohren weh



Tja, das sind Formula RX, die ersparen dir jede Klingel
Solltest sie mal hören, wenn sie nass sind


----------



## Scott_Pascal (3. August 2011)

Landus schrieb:


> Tja, das sind Formula RX, die ersparen dir jede Klingel
> Solltest sie mal hören, wenn sie nass sind



Nass sowieso kenn ich auch von meiner Stroker Ryde.
Ich guck immer, das keine Spaziergänger in der Nähe sind, wenn es geht


----------



## cytrax (3. August 2011)

Landus schrieb:


> Tja, das sind Formula RX, die ersparen dir jede Klingel
> Solltest sie mal hören, wenn sie nass sind


Seit ich die XT scheiben dran hab is ruhe (hab auch die RX) 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23284_Bremsscheibe-SM-RT76-fuer-XT-BR-M775-6-Loch-.html


----------



## Themeankitty (3. August 2011)

Dafür brauch ich keine Klingel


----------



## Cortina (3. August 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Kann sich noch jemand an den Sommer erinnern...*Langsam reicht's



Haste das selbst gemalt, fotographiert ist ja diesen Sommer kaum möglich


----------



## Focusracer (3. August 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Sieht nach Muddy Mary aus





dusi schrieb:


>


FRESH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## navpp (3. August 2011)

Das Rad wurde nicht so geparkt - es ist nach einem Kopfübersturz über eine Wurzel exakt so liegengeblieben!


----------



## Themeankitty (3. August 2011)

Du hast ja ein talentiertes Rad....es könnte im Zirkus auftreten


----------



## blutbuche (4. August 2011)

is noch alles ganz (auch an dir )???


----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2011)

Ein schönes Wegelein


----------



## cytrax (4. August 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Dafür brauch ich keine Klingel



Ich auch nicht, ich hab ne große Klappe


----------



## kubitix (4. August 2011)

Landus schrieb:


> Tja, das sind Formula RX, die ersparen dir jede Klingel
> Solltest sie mal hören, wenn sie nass sind



Hast du eigentlich die einfache oder wie ich die Version mit 2 Oktaven? Frag mal den Guido, der fand´s in Füssen lustig.

Ach ja, Zeigt her eure Cubes,

für alle die nicht Wissen wie ein Stereo aussieht mal eins als WLS und eins in Black Anodized. Am Montag war Treffen Nachsorge angesagt (waschen,legen, föhnen), am Dienstag dann mal bei wirklich schönem Wetter zum Kaiserturm.




WildWeibchen
@Jan und Andi
Die Schaltanzeige ist endlich ab und auch bei den Bremshebeln hat eure Überzeugungsarbeit Früchte getragen.




Gestern dann bei mäßigem Wetter von der Hohemark zum Feldberg.




War die 43KM Runde vom Bike-Marathon. WildWeibchen findet die Tour landschaftlich nicht so schön, alles voller Bäume. Aber Bergab




Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (4. August 2011)

navpp schrieb:


> Das Rad wurde nicht so geparkt - es ist nach einem Kopfübersturz über eine Wurzel exakt so liegengeblieben!





Eieiei, das sieht schmerzhaft aus.
Ist noch alles okay?


----------



## vopsi (4. August 2011)

navpp schrieb:


> STOP! Halten Sie bitte an. Guten Tag, mein Name ist Radwachtmeister Schnellspanner von der
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blutbuche (4. August 2011)

.......


----------



## Themeankitty (4. August 2011)




----------



## navpp (4. August 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> is noch alles ganz (auch an dir )???



Ich bin mit der Ferse irgendwie in den Umwerfer gekommen - der war aber schnell wieder gerade. 

Mir selbst ist nichts passiert außer ein paar kleinen Abschürfungen (ich bin Kampfsportler und Turnsaalakrobat, Überschläge, Saltos und stürzen hab ich drauf). Das Fahrtempo war ungefähr Lauftempo, der Überschlag kam daher, dass ich das Vorderrad über eine Wurzel gehoben habe und dann direkt dahinter in einen kleinen Wurzelknollen  (hab ich übersehen im Lichtschattenduell) tiefbelastet habe. Meine Gabel fahre ich eindeutig zu weich für sowas, da war kein Spielraum mehr fürs Material den Murks vom Fahrer auszugleichen 

@vopsi: Die Tasche entstand evolutionär: Früher hatte ich mein Werkzeug im Rucksack und die Getränke im Rahmen. Dann bin ich draufgekommen, dass es einen Punkt in jeder Tour gibt, wo die Getränke leichter werden und das Werkzeug nicht. Dieser Punkt wird vor allem dann erreicht, wenn die Kraft des Fahrers zu schwinden beginnt! 

@Stylepolizei: Bin ich froh, dass keiner die Lenkerstummel die innerhalb der Griffe montiert sind bemerkt hat!


----------



## Scott_Pascal (4. August 2011)

So hier auch eins von meiner kurzen aber aggressivenD) Tour vorhin





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## blutbuche (4. August 2011)

was hast´n gemacht - kleine  kinder überfahren ???


----------



## Scott_Pascal (4. August 2011)

nee, ich hab heut mal wieder richtig aufs Pedal gedrückt, das meint ich damit


----------



## Lebowsky (4. August 2011)

navpp schrieb:


> [email protected]: Bin ich froh, dass keiner die Lenkerstummel die *innerhalb* der Griffe montiert sind bemerkt hat!



Jetzt auf den zweiten Blick...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. August 2011)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> So hier auch eins von meiner kurzen aber aggressivenD) Tour vorhin


 Da ist es wieder....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (4. August 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Da ist es wieder....



Sicher doch gefällts dir 

Mach mal wieder eins von deinem AMS rein


----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2011)

navpp schrieb:


> Das Rad wurde nicht so geparkt - es ist nach einem Kopfübersturz über eine Wurzel exakt so liegengeblieben!


 
Bei einer ähnlichen Aktion habe ich mir am WE die Pedale in die Wade gerammt, jetzt humpele ich schon seit 3 Tagen durch die Gegend, mit einem Pferdekuss in der Wade


----------



## MCTryal (4. August 2011)

Ich find das XMS auch voll schick


----------



## navpp (4. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bei einer ähnlichen Aktion habe ich mir am WE die Pedale in die Wade gerammt, jetzt humpele ich schon seit 3 Tagen durch die Gegend, mit einem Pferdekuss in der Wade



Aay!   Ich hab da Glück gehabt, das Rad hätte mich ja auch mich anstatt des Baums treffen können. Gute Besserung!


----------



## Scott_Pascal (4. August 2011)

MCTryal schrieb:


> Ich find das XMS auch voll schick



Danke 
Jo ich Sachen Style is Cube einfach die Nummer 1.

Dein AIM ist sicher auch nice, gleiches Baujahr...


----------



## MCTryal (4. August 2011)

Damits auch mal wieder vertreten ist, endlich ENDLICH hab ich auch den passenden Sattel dazu gefunden (nachdem ich 5 mal Pech hatte)







Die Heimat (Achtung kein Urlaubsbild, war auf dem Weg zur Arbeit!)...






@Scott_Pascal
Das 2010 Design gefällt mir sehr viel besser als das Aktuelle.

anderen auch klick


----------



## blutbuche (4. August 2011)

mir auch - design mein´ich ..


----------



## Scott_Pascal (4. August 2011)

Auf jeden fall bestes Design.

Was ist mit dem Focus?


----------



## MCTryal (4. August 2011)

Ist das Diesjahresmodell find das is dreist abgekupfert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (4. August 2011)

asoo von deinem.. 
Ja übel, hab gestern auch i wo eins hier gesehen das sah meinem XMS seehr ähnlich


----------



## Mattes1150 (4. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen

endlich habe ich ein paar Bilder von meinem Bike


----------



## Vincy (4. August 2011)

Warum hast du da hinten auf der linken Seite den Kettenstrebenschutz?  Der gehört auf die Antriebsseite!


----------



## Languste (4. August 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Warum hast du da hinten auf der linken Seite den Kettenstrebenschutz?  Der gehört auf die Antriebsseite!


 
Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, voll Geil 
Kann doch mal passieren


----------



## rabi05 (4. August 2011)

so heute kleine Schrebergartenrunde und kurz nach Schley. Aber alle teilen machen sich gut die Avid Elixir CR finde absolut top und die neuen x9 machen auch gut spass. Die neuen Scheiben haben auch endlch aufgehört zu Quitschen. Perfekt


----------



## Dämon__ (4. August 2011)

bisschen kleiner hätte es auch getan...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rabi05 (4. August 2011)

Habs schon verkleinert


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. August 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Warum hast du da hinten auf der linken Seite den Kettenstrebenschutz?  Der gehört auf die Antriebsseite!


Gogggel doch mal "Kettenschutz für Linkshänder"  - oder es ist "Frauen- Rechts". Vielleicht hat die Freundin ihn auf Kommando angebaut - "Mach ihn einfach Rechts ran!" - 
oder wenn man von Vorne guckt...ist er doch rrr     ähm....egal...



Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Mach mal wieder eins von deinem AMS rein


 Da ist zzt. wieder der Knarz drin - daher muss es sich noch gedulden. Aber der "Schwarze" war heute zum Kalorienbrennen 
mit mir unterwegs - und da es überall Regnen sollte, außer an einem 
schmalen Streifen an der Oder nicht/kaum.....
Ging es genau an dieser entlang.... 
Bin auch fein trocken geblieben. 







*Was denn - nur Grün - da geht doch noch was....gelbes? *



*Und da es bis zum Abend immer noch nicht richtig geregnet hat (nur mal 2 Minuten Niesel...) - waren die Kalorien auch wieder zurück.   *
*Immerhin - schöner Feierabend heute & Morgen letzter Tag...*


----------



## Staffie (4. August 2011)

Hallo,

hier ist mein Cube Reaction





[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Gruss aus Luxemburg
Steve


----------



## Scott_Pascal (4. August 2011)

@spurhaler:


Nice, Nice..

Aber die verbrannten Kolorieren waren mit dem Eisbecher wieder drauf oder?


----------



## Themeankitty (4. August 2011)

Lol... Staffie hat genau die gleiche "Spezialanfertigung" wie ich...
Ich werd verrückt


----------



## Friecke (5. August 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Warum hast du da hinten auf der linken Seite den Kettenstrebenschutz?  Der gehört auf die Antriebsseite!


 
Seit dem ich wieder mit Platformpedalen unterwegs bin ist mir aufgefallen, dass die dicke Sohle meiner 510 gerne mal auf der linken Seite an der Strebe entlang schleift. Bevor dort unschöne Kratzer entstehen, habe ich auch zusätzlich auf der linken Seite einen "Kettenstrebenschutz" befestigt. Kann nicht erkennen, was daran falsch sein soll , vorausgesetzt rechts ist auch einer dran.

Grüße,


----------



## dusi__ (5. August 2011)

genau dieses problem hatte ich komischerweise als ich mit klickies gefahren bin


----------



## kubitix (5. August 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> genau dieses problem hatte ich komischerweise als ich mit klickies gefahren bin



einfach die Füsse gerade auf´s Pedal stellen? Bei Klickie´s waren die Cleats eventuell falsch Positioniert.


----------



## dusi__ (5. August 2011)

ich glaube eher das ich mit den dingern so verkrampft gefahren bin.

...naja und vllt waren die cleats auch nicht ganz grade ....


----------



## Plueschbox (5. August 2011)

Die Reste vom Regierungsbunker (Bonn)
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regierungsbunker_(Deutschland)















Und noch ein lustiges Haus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Languste (5. August 2011)

Wer auf den Bildern ein CUBE findet (zeigt her eure cubes) kann es auch behalten 

Eins hab ich gesehen ;-((


----------



## fatz (5. August 2011)

rabi05 schrieb:


> Die neuen Scheiben haben auch endlch aufgehört zu Quitschen.



was ist quitschen?


----------



## Scott_Pascal (5. August 2011)

Languste schrieb:


> Wer auf den Bildern ein CUBE findet (zeigt her eure cubes) kann es auch behalten
> 
> Eins hab ich gesehen ;-((



Landschaftsbilder sind doch auch was schönes


----------



## Languste (5. August 2011)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Landschaftsbilder sind doch auch was schönes


 
Das ist wahr. Aber wie du dich bestimmt erinnern kannst. 

*DER MOD....................*(zeigt her eure cubes)


----------



## Plueschbox (5. August 2011)

SRY wird nicht wieder vorkommen!


----------



## Languste (5. August 2011)

Plueschbox schrieb:


> SRY wird nicht wieder vorkommen!


 
Mir macht das persoenlich nix, ich finde auch solche Bilder Klasse.




Nur hier war jemand der das anders sah.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (5. August 2011)

Ich glaube, alle finden diese Bilder klasse...


----------



## nen (5. August 2011)

Nix Sorry, es soll ja wieder vorkommen 



barbarissima schrieb:


> Damit ihr nicht denkt, dass ich die nächsten Wochen an irgendeinem Strand abhänge http://www.smilies.4-user.de/


Einfach traumhaft 



Cortina schrieb:


> Hab am Sonntag an Dich gedacht, sind durch Innsbruck zurückgefahren, hätte ich Deine Nummer gehabt hätten wir uns aufn Caffe treffen können.


Ich bin bis Ende August sowieso 200 km weiter westlich im nächsten Bundesland 

Darum ging es auch zum "Auf und Ab" ins Appenzell. 










Noch zwei Bilder aus dem Juli, einmal aus cmg20s Bikerevier.



Genug Holz für den Winter ist auch schon vorhanden, zuerst sollte aber endlich noch der Hochsommer kommen


----------



## Vincy (5. August 2011)

Friecke schrieb:


> Seit dem ich wieder mit Platformpedalen unterwegs bin ist mir aufgefallen, dass die dicke Sohle meiner 510 gerne mal auf der linken Seite an der Strebe entlang schleift. Bevor dort unschöne Kratzer entstehen, habe ich auch zusätzlich auf der linken Seite einen "Kettenstrebenschutz" befestigt. Kann nicht erkennen, was daran falsch sein soll , vorausgesetzt rechts ist auch einer dran.
> 
> Grüße,


 
Es sieht sehr ungewöhnlich aus und ich habe vorher dort noch nie eins gesehen.
Dann würde ich da eher eine transparente Rahmenschutzfolie dran kleben, aus optischen Gründen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friecke (5. August 2011)

@Vincy
Bei mir geht die Funktion eindeutig vor Optik, aber das sollte natürlich jeder so halten, wie er mag. 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Scott_Pascal (5. August 2011)

So vorhin ne entspante Runde gefahren, jetzt sind meine Reifen wenigstens dank dem Grünzeug wieder überall sauber 

Hier einmal im Grüne... 
allerdings da wo ich mein Bike angelehnt hab war ein ganzer Schwarm Bienen drin total erschrocken 








Auf Schotter wurde natürlich  auch noch gefahren;








War ganz gut heute, auch wenn nicht das beste Fahrrad Wetter war...


----------



## xerto (5. August 2011)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Hier einmal im Grüne...
> allerdings da wo ich mein Bike angelehnt hab war ein ganzer Schwarm Bienen drin total erschrocken



poste doch mal die bilder wo dich der bienenschwarm gejagt hat


----------



## Scott_Pascal (5. August 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> poste doch mal die bilder wo dich der bienenschwarm gejagt hat



Bist du bösartig...


----------



## BIKESTARR (5. August 2011)

Friecke schrieb:


> @Vincy
> Bei mir geht die Funktion eindeutig vor Optik, aber das sollte natürlich jeder so halten, wie er mag.
> 
> Schöne Grüße


 
Stimmt auch wieder. Aber für mich ist mein Rad eher ein Gebrauchsgegenstand
als ein Sammlerobjekt. Den ein oder anderen Kratzer verkrafte ich
und mein Cube


----------



## Schabo Marc (5. August 2011)

Dann zeig ich auch mal ein paar Bilder von meinen 5 Wochen Auslandspraktikum, leider habe ich in den Vogesen nicht viel Zeit gefunden zum fahren.















So sieht mein AMS momentan noch aus, es sind aber einige Änderungen geplant (Laufräder,Sattel und stütze, Lenker und Vorbau).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (5. August 2011)

Sieht gut aus  

Die Landschaft auf dem letzten bild bestimmt traumahft zu fahren..


----------



## Mattes1150 (5. August 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Warum hast du da hinten auf der linken Seite den Kettenstrebenschutz?  Der gehört auf die Antriebsseite!



weil auf der anderen Seite doch schon einer ist. ( Schutz vor Steinschlag)


----------



## Deleted 174217 (5. August 2011)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> War ganz gut heute, auch wenn nicht das beste Fahrrad Wetter war...


 Immerhin blieb es bei Niesel - und der war bei schwülen 25° sogar ganz angenehm - mitlerweile Sonne pur...
Auf Deinen Wunsch hin heute - Sattelstütze raus, Fett ran, Klemme fester, Satel wieder rein - Vorbau usw. mit Brunox .... 
und ab mit dem AMS. Was soll ich sagen - war Ruhe.  
Der Knarz hat sich nun an einen von Euch  gewandt...
*Um Kliestow.....Impressionen ohne Worte.....*


----------



## Cortina (6. August 2011)

Spuri schöne Bilder  da ich zur Zeit nur Bau und graue Wände von innen sehe eine Wohltat.
Wäre schon froh für 100m brettebenen Fahrradweg 

Nur gestern Abend noch schnell in Jesolo ne Runde schwimmen gewesen und ne rieeeeeesen Qualle getroffen


----------



## Scott_Pascal (6. August 2011)

Schöne Bilder.

Das grün steht dem AMS echt gut.


----------



## fatz (6. August 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen - war Ruhe.
> Der Knarz hat sich nun an einen von Euch  gewandt...


das physikalische gesetz der knarzerhaltung.....


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. August 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> das physikalische gesetz der knarzerhaltung.....



Jupp, der gute, alte Knarzerhaltungssatz ... nicht zur Verwechseln mit der Quietschgleichung  ... und vor allem nicht Quietschen mit Quitschen verwechseln, das ist was zum Essen, oder waren das Quitten  ???


----------



## Carbo (6. August 2011)

Hey Jungs,

heute kam mein Stereo Pro vom bike-discount an. Ich bin zwar nicht so versiert was Fahrrad-Teile und Zusammenbau angeht aber technisch nicht auf den Kopf gefallen, weswegen ich mir schon zutraute ein Versenderbike zusammen zu bauen. Nun habe ich aber tatsächlich folgendes Problem beim Zusammenbau - bitte nicht lachen 

Ich bekomm das Vorderrad nicht rein, weil die Scheibenbremse so eng ist, dass zwischen den Bremsbelägen nicht mal ein Blatt Papier passen würde. Ich hab die Bremsbeläge schon mal rausgenommen und wieder eingesetzt, aber es scheint als würde das Teil das die Beläge zusammendrückt einfach in Ruhestellung schon viel zu weit in die Bremse reinragen. Ist übrigens ne Hayes Stromer Ryde (bitte nicht sagen "die ist eh *******..." - ich weiß die ist nicht die beste, aber ich probier sie mal - Budget war nicht größer).

Also: Wie bekomm ich die Bremse lockerer? Was brauch ich für Werkzeug?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Schabo Marc (6. August 2011)

Vielleicht hast du an dem Bremshebel gezogen wie das Rad noch raus war,
weil dann sind die Kolben der Bremse zuweit rausgekommen und gehen nicht mehr rein,
du musst probieren die Kolben wieder rein zudrücken
und danach die Bremsbeläge wieder einbauen und dann das Laufrad


----------



## mtblukas (6. August 2011)

Du must die beläge mit einem Blech zurückdrücken das die Scheibe reinpasst. Die Kolben bzw. die Beläge werden rausgedrückt wenn man an der Bremse zieht ohne das eine Scheibe dazwischen ist.

Also einfach links und recht zurückdrücken Rad rein fertig.

Edit: Schabo war schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paragonfx (6. August 2011)

Neue Pedale dran PD-MX30 nach fahrt im Regen für gut befunden


----------



## Carbo (6. August 2011)

@ Schabo und Lukas: Vielen, vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe! Ihr seid klasse! Jetzt passt das Vorderrad und auf geht's zur ersten Runde!


----------



## mtblukas (6. August 2011)

Viel Spaß und mach Bilder


----------



## NoJan (6. August 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Du must die beläge mit einem Blech zurückdrücken das die Scheibe reinpasst. Die Kolben bzw. die Beläge werden rausgedrückt wenn man an der Bremse zieht ohne das eine Scheibe dazwischen ist.
> 
> Also einfach links und recht zurückdrücken Rad rein fertig.
> 
> Edit: Schabo war schneller



So ein "Blech" nennt man auch Schraubendreher


----------



## mtblukas (6. August 2011)

Ich hab dafür ein blech 

Ein Bild von früher.


----------



## BIKESTARR (6. August 2011)

@Carbo

Die Hayes ist überhaupt nicht kacke. Habe das gleiche Rad wie du.
Nur, dass die meisten Leute die Ryde nach 100km rausschmeißen.
Aber erst nach 300km ist sie richtig gut. Mitlerweile !sehr! zufrieden.
Mich würde nur interessieren, wieviel du bezahlt hast.


----------



## Hexenwerk (6. August 2011)

Ich habe die Bremse auch an meinem LTD CC und habe sie bestimmt schon 5 mal nachgestellt, weil sie geschliffen hat, und ich meine WIRKLICH geschliffen. Die hat auch schon einige Bremsvorgänge hinter sich. Lange werd ich mir das nicht mehr angucken. Wahrscheinlich ist das Glückssache.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## lostboys1966 (6. August 2011)

Das Problem hatte ich auch an meiner Hay..

ganz schwer wegzbekommen
jetzt habe ich die XT Bremsanlage
ein Traum kein Schleifen mehr nichts
und die packt sooooo brutal zu
kann die nur jedem empfehlen


----------



## Carbo (6. August 2011)

@ BIKESTARR:

Danke für die Ansage mit der Bremse. Hatte vor dem Kauf wirklich Zweifel. Ich wollte aber unbedingt ein Stereo und wollte meinen Preisrahmen nicht noch mehr überschreiten - da musste ich an der Ausstattung eben Kompromisse machen - siehe Hayes und SLX Komponenten.
Bzgl. Preis schick ich Dir ne PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (6. August 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> @Carbo
> 
> Die Hayes ist überhaupt nicht kacke. Habe das gleiche Rad wie du.
> Nur, dass die meisten Leute die Ryde nach 100km rausschmeißen.
> ...



Ich bin die Hayes über 1600km gefahren...ich weiß nicht wie ich das ausgehalten habe...Kolbenhänger..die ganze zeit schleifen...vorne konnte ich nichtmal ein stoppie machen...also ich kann sie nicht empfehlen....Achja eine Avid Elixir 5 bekommt man für ca. 150 und die Bremse ist so genial.


----------



## beuze1 (6. August 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Wo ist das Beuzeland eigentlich?
> Schön da!





mtblukas schrieb:


> Allgäu,.. (wo wir gerade sind) oder?



*mtblukas..sag nie wieder Allgäuer zu mir..i bin oi waschechdr schwob und möchde au gar nix anders soi

Beuzeland ist immer grad da, wo i bin..
zum Beispiel heute, ach seht selber..

Erst mal die nötigen Reiseunterlagen besorgen 




dann stramm Richtung Berge




DAS Cube freut sich schon




noch ein kurzes Gebet für die nötige Kraft




und schon gehts hoch




sehr hoch.




Aber irgendwann ist man oben.




Und die ein oder andere spaßige abfahrt wartet




Einmal rum um den Berg




Und der weitere Verlauf der Tour wird sichtbar




Blöde nur das man dazu zuerst wieder ganz zum Talgrund abfahren muss,
nur um auf der anderen Seite die ganzen Verlohrenen Höhenmeter wieder mühsam erkämpfen zu können.

Herr gib mir Kraft..




Zur Sicherheit (manchmal hört er schlecht, der Herr) noch ne Kraftbrühe




Dann gehts noch mal ordentlich zur Sache




Aber auch dieser Anstieg hat ein Ende.




Und die Hütte leckere Müsliriegel.




Nach einem ausgiebigen Sonnenbad kommt die verdiente Vernichtung von 1200
hm durch die einsame Bergwelt zum Schluss durch schattige Wälder




Weiter durch dichten Dschungel




Spuckt einen der Trail unverhofft auf einer Kiesbank aus




Ein schöner Tag zum Radeln




Gut gemacht



.
.*


----------



## lostboys1966 (6. August 2011)

GEILE BILDER!!!!
wow

hab lange in der Gegend gewohnt einfach nur ein Traum


----------



## Focusracer (6. August 2011)

Sehr schönes Erlebniss


----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. August 2011)

Focusracer schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Erlebniss


 Ich hätte nach so einer Tour nie wieder mein Auto gefunden - 
     aber ich sehe ja, ein Navi.  
Beuze: Für Tour, Fotos & Story...


----------



## OIRAM (6. August 2011)

*


spurhalter schrieb:



 Ich hätte nach so einer Tour nie wieder mein Auto gefunden - 
     aber ich sehe ja, ein Navi.  
Beuze: Für Tour, Fotos & Story...

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


DITO 

Schönen Gruß, Mario*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (7. August 2011)

Tolle Bilder 

Aber was ist das eig. für ein Bike?


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (7. August 2011)

@beuze 
WAHNSINNSBILDER     Welche Hütte ist das....und welche Tour?


----------



## xerto (7. August 2011)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder
> 
> Aber was ist das eig. für ein Bike?



das ist ein beuze 125 mit selbstgebohrten löchern 

absolut ganzjährig tauglich..


----------



## kubitix (7. August 2011)

Oberzalim - Hütte oder?

schöner Tourenbericht beuze und das Wetter.


----------



## beuze1 (7. August 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> das ist ein beuze 125 mit selbstgebohrten löchern



*Ja, richtig..
mein treuer Begleiter Cube AMS 125 *






kubitix schrieb:


> Oberzalim - Hütte oder?



*100 Punkte..*



.
.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (7. August 2011)

Also hier ist es heute alles andre als schön zu fahren.

Vorhin total erschrocken, auf dem Weg gefahren, von dem Bild unten, auf einmal springt 5 Meter vor mir ein Reh auf die andre Seite, zum Glück bin ich vorsichtig gefahren 

geht wohl nicht, dann lad ich es halt hier hoch 

Von meinem XMS natürlich auch noch eins :


----------



## xerto (7. August 2011)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Vorhin total erschrocken, auf dem Weg gefahren, von dem Bild unten, auf einmal springt 5 Meter vor mir ein Reh auf die andre Seite, zum Glück bin ich vorsichtig gefahren



ja man sieht auf dem weg noch rehspuren


----------



## Scott_Pascal (7. August 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> ja man sieht auf dem weg noch rehspuren



Nicht wirklich


----------



## nen (7. August 2011)

Wieso macht mich bloß eine Bergtour über Leiberweg und Straußsteig so an  

Gut, dass es gestern Föhn hatte.


----------



## heizer1979 (7. August 2011)

mann mann das ist ja ein traum für jeden mtb´ler, beutze.
da will ich auch hin 
 nur irritiert mich das schild d.a.v mannheim etwas.
kann aber nur ein anderes mannheim sein.
grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (7. August 2011)

heizer1979 schrieb:


> kann aber nur ein anderes mannheim sein.
> grüße



guckst du:
http://www.dav-mannheim.de/


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. August 2011)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Das grün steht dem AMS echt gut.


 Danke - finde ich auch, in unserer Natur hier 
passt es sich schon sehr "harmonisch" an...


Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Also hier ist es heute alles andre als schön zu fahren....


 Naja, jetzt regnet es hier auch - aber spuri hat alles Richtig gemacht 
und ist zwischen Frühstück & Gänsebraten 2 h unterwegs gewesen....
Zwar irgendwie als grün/gelber Papagei verkleidet - aber egal. 
Ging wie so oft über Kliestow - Wulkow - Booßen usw. - hier nun die
farbigen Impressionen...
*Feuerlöschteich (nicht der Dorf-See) Kliestow*



*Auf "Schleichwegen" durch den Ort*



*Als Papagei "getarnt" .... *



*Raus aus Kliestow - über die Felder in Richtung Wulkow*



*An der "alten Eisenbahnüberführung" - bekannte Gesichter *



*In Wulkow selbst noch ein kleines Leckerlie gefunden - *
*nahe des UFO und des Teiches...*



*lädt das hier zum "spielen" durch sumpfiges Gebiet ein..*











*Schade - leider viel zu kurz, aber spaßig...*



*...endet es mit einem Hüpfer...*



*So das war es schon - der Sonntag Nachmittag ist nun *
*für die Seelenpflege! **Oder anders gesagt - einfach Füße hoch!*
* Euer "Spurigei" *


----------



## xerto (7. August 2011)

super bildserie


----------



## fatz (7. August 2011)

ich pack's ned. der spuri hat sogar north shores. 
hier pisst's schon den ganzen tag bindfaeden.


----------



## mtblukas (7. August 2011)

aber ziemlich breite


----------



## acid89 (7. August 2011)

Ich habe es dieses Wochenende leider nur bis zum Garten geschafft. Aber für zwei Bilder hat es dennoch gereicht  













Gruß acid89


----------



## BIKESTARR (7. August 2011)

@all
*Schöne Bilder!!!*


----------



## Dave-o (7. August 2011)

Hi Leute ich wollte schnell mich und mein Bike vorstellen, insgeheim seid ihr für mich schon alte Freunde, da ich erstmal den gesamten Thread Anfang an gelesen/angeschaut hab! Muss daher erstmal ein dickes Lob an euch alle verteilen für jede Menge Fernweh und Unternehmungslust die ihr mir beschert habt!!





Mein Fritzzi...
















kleinere Tourberichte etc. folgen dann bald mal...


Viele Grüße,     David


----------



## Scott_Pascal (7. August 2011)

Sieht sehr gut aus, es gibt eben auch dunkle Cubes aber gut so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (7. August 2011)

schöne fotografien von deinem bike


----------



## black arrow zz (7. August 2011)

mal 2 bilder von meinem ams.....heute fotografiert im oberbergischen.....war noch ganz ok das wetter zum abend hin


----------



## xerto (8. August 2011)

So will heute auch mal ein Paar Bilder reinststellen.


Erstmal Sorry bin nicht der große Knipser..

3 Wochen Urlaub

Erste Woche in Schliersee. von 7 tagen 6 tage regen. 7 mal um den schliersee gelaufen nicht ein einziges mal trocken.

die schlierseer sind sehr fahrradfeindlich. wenn ihr dort fahren wollt immer die trails nehmen die für bikes gesperrt sind. 

die wollen keine fahrradtouristik in der region (aussage meines hotelbesitzers)

nach der Regentour vorzeitig den aufenthalt abgebrochen..

dann nach einige tagen zuhause nach willingen

und das ist klasse  

Erste Auffahrt 






Schönes Wetter, von 5 Tagen nur ein nachmittag regen..






Stereo im Lift bei der Auffahrt..






Wir waren auch am Diemelsee da war aber wenig wasser drin..


Beim Chillen nach dem downhill






ich habe sogar boby root kenen gelernt..

eine downhill legende haben die 12 jährigen gesagt..

ich habe ihn fahren sehen.. erste klasse  allerdings hatte ich bis dahin noch nie von ihm gehört.. heißt aber nix.

des weiteren habe ich den alterschnitt absolut gehoben. lauter 16 -17 jährige und jünger und ich 

bis auf einen kleinen ausrutscher haben stereo und ich den bikepark überlebt. die bremsbeläge waren allerding weg..

vielleicht sollte ich es mehr laufen lassen..


----------



## sanwald81 (8. August 2011)

GENIALE BILDER HIER 
Dann gibt's von mir auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder aus der Heimat vom WE. War teilweise ganz schön schmierig auf den Trails.
Was die ganze Urlaubsbilderdiskussion betrifft, bin ich absolut der Meinung, dass Urlaubsbilder hier auch rein passen.
Wegen den super Bildern vom Suvretta Loop von barbarissima bin ich jetzt der Meinung, da unbedingt mal Urlaub machen zu müssen 
Danke dafür!

Hier also mal ein paar Eindrücke der kleinen Samstagstour.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/951137


----------



## Sgt.Green (8. August 2011)

Hattest du zufällig zu viele bunte Kabelbinder über ?


----------



## Gummischwain (8. August 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Hattest du zufällig zu viele bunte Kabelbinder über ?




Der Gedanke kam mir auch.

Aber schaut nach einer schönen Abfahrt aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (8. August 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Hattest du zufällig zu viele bunte Kabelbinder über ?



ihr meint doch nicht etwa meine hübschen Kabelbinder? 

ich liebe bunte kabelbinder


----------



## heizer1979 (8. August 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> guckst du:
> http://www.dav-mannheim.de/


thx für die info


----------



## Wallburger (8. August 2011)

Hallo,

hier mein Stereo, wärend der Ausfahrt durch unseren schönen Steigerwald.






Gruß
Wallburger


----------



## blutbuche (8. August 2011)

@dave : schön !!!! 
@spuri : wat ´n dat für´n gelbes teil auf´m kopp  ???


----------



## fatz (8. August 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @spuri : wat ´n dat für´n gelbes teil auf´m kopp  ???



helmkondom


----------



## blautinabe1 (8. August 2011)

Hi,
ich hab nen Cube AMS 125 black anodisiert etwas getunt. Vorn Rock Shox Revelation Team 150mm und 20 mm Steckachse hinten Rock Shox Monarch 4.2 High Volume 63mm Hub ( generiert ca. 160mm) plus Shimano Tubelessfelgen mit 2,4er Nobby Nic. Ist ein leichtes Enduro geworden mit schön steilem Sitzwinkel zum Klettern etwa 74 Grad durch leichtes anheben des Hecks über den 12mm Längeren Dämpfer zum Originalen Fox Dämpfer. Der Rock Shox Monarch funktioniert sogar noch nen Tick besser als der Fox und wippt weniger. Er nutzt den ganzen Hub aus ohne  durchzuschlagen. Hat sich in 5 wöchigem Alpenurlaub auf zahlreichen Touren und Dowhillstrecken echt bewährt! Bike wiegt in 22 Zoll gerade mal 13 KG. Lässt sich auch gut mit Trek Biketrailer und Kind bewegen! Hatten viel Spass auf unseren Touren........................

Videos z.B: Am Tremalzopass und über Pregasina am Lago die Garda
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15414
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15410


Viel Spaß Jogi


----------



## mtblukas (8. August 2011)

geht nicht


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. August 2011)

Dave-o schrieb:


> Hi Leute ich wollte schnell mich und mein Bike vorstellen, insgeheim seid ihr für mich schon alte Freunde, da ich erstmal den gesamten Thread Anfang an gelesen/angeschaut hab!


Habe ich seinerzeit auch gemacht - aber Alle Teile zeigt her Eure Cubes... Schade nur, dass man das Album oft löschen / säubern muss - und dann nur unschöne Kreuze in den Beiträgen bleiben. 
Sonst wäre es sicher noch G**ler - sich das Ganze anzusehen. 
Aber Speicherplatz halt......
Na dann, Freund, danke für Deine Fotos...



blutbuche schrieb:


> @dave : schön !!!!
> @spuri : wat ´n dat für´n gelbes teil auf´m kopp  ???


Bekommst Du nicht - ist und bleibt mein Helmkondom....
Hat zwar noch nicht geregnet - wenn es aber hätte....außerdem ist man wie eine Boje zu erkennen.....


----------



## Scott_Pascal (8. August 2011)

geht nicht... @ blautinabe1


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. August 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Lässt sich auch gut mit Trek Biketrailer und Kind bewegen! Hatten viel Spass auf unseren Touren........................


 Sieht irgendwie cool aus - besonders das 2. Vid. 
Aber man muss sich wirklich erst an den Anblick gewöhnen. 
Erlaubt ist - was Spaß macht. Von daher  für die Nachwuchsförderung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blautinabe1 (8. August 2011)

bei mir gehts jetzt sorry!
jogi


----------



## Dämon__ (8. August 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Habe ich seinerzeit auch gemacht - aber Alle Teile zeigt her Eure Cubes... Schade nur, dass man das Album oft löschen / säubern muss - und dann nur unschöne Kreuze in den Beiträgen bleiben.
> Sonst wäre es sicher noch G**ler - sich das Ganze anzusehen.
> Aber Speicherplatz halt......



Lade die Bilder doch sonst wo hoch z.bsp. Picasa und verlinke diese dann


----------



## Scott_Pascal (8. August 2011)

Auch heute gibt es wieder ein kleines Bildchen von meinem XMS von vorhin.
Ganz schöner Gegenwind heute, wenn man Pech hatte.
Gerade eben noch schön gründlich mit dem Zahnbürstchen geputzt


----------



## xerto (8. August 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> ............
> 
> Videos z.B: Am Tremalzopass und über Pregasina am Lago die Garda
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15414
> ...



Super....

das hätte mir auch als kind spass gemacht 

hoch wie runter


----------



## OIRAM (8. August 2011)

*@ xerto

Auf dem letzten Bild wo Du drauf zu sehen bist, dachte ich im ersten Moment, da sitzt " Anthony Hopkins". 

sehr schöne Bilder, von allen. 

Schönen Gruß, Mario*


----------



## xerto (8. August 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *@ xerto
> 
> Auf dem letzten Bild wo Du drauf zu sehen bist, dachte ich im ersten Moment, da sitzt " Anthony Hopkins".
> 
> *


*


ich wär da an deiner stelle vorsichtig...

ich drehe gerade "schweigen der lämmer" teil IV*


----------



## marco_m (8. August 2011)

Nach 2 Wochen Dänemark Urlaub, bin ich doch froh wieder biken zu können 

Schön viele und vor allem schöne Bilder hats in der Zwischenzeit gegeben 





In die "richtigen" Berge da hinten wirds hoffentlich auch bald mal wieder gehen ..





Gruss Marco


----------



## Plueschbox (8. August 2011)

Mein Cube beim 24h Duisburg


----------



## BIKESTARR (9. August 2011)

Hui! 24H? Cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (9. August 2011)

@plueschi:
sag mal, die spank subrosa sind aber schon ein klein wenig ueberdimensioniert fuer das bike...


----------



## LittleBoomer (9. August 2011)

Plueschbox schrieb:


> Mein Cube beim 24h Duisburg


Sieht erschöpft aus....


----------



## Friecke (9. August 2011)

@*blautinabe1*

Ich finde das klasse. So kann man seine Kiddies and sein Hobby heranführen und muß sich nicht für das ein oder andere entscheiden.
Deshalb 

Grüße


----------



## blautinabe1 (9. August 2011)

Hi ,
das stimmt genau!

mit 6 Monaten konnte der Yannik gut sitzen und ab da haben wir Ihn mit dem Rennrad und einen Charriot Cougar 1, nem Einsitzeranhänger durch die Gegend in den Schlaf geschaukelt. So konnten wir zumindest annähernd unseren Hobbys mit Kind nachgehen. Man muß aber vorsichtig mit den Kids sein und schauen ob sie auch Spaß haben. Das man sie nicht überfordert. Man muß häufige Pausen einlegen und das Kind mal absteigen lassen.
Auf der Tremalzotour am Gardasee gab es auf den alten Kriegswegen genug zu sehen! So war er gut unterhalten und hatte Freude dabei.

Jetzt ist Yannik 5 und fährt auch selbst schon 16 Zoll BMX. Er kennt das von klein auf gar nicht anders.

Am letzten Samstag sin wir bei uns im Teutoburger Wald ne 55 km Tour mit ca. 1000 hm gestrampelt. Man war ich hinterher fertig. Der Bub spielte zuhause dann weiter als wäre nichts gewesen. 
Ich glaube ich brauche einen Rückspiegel fürs Bike um besser zu sehen ob er mittritt!!!!!!!!!!!!
Gruß Jogi


----------



## Scott_Pascal (9. August 2011)

marco_m schrieb:


> Nach 2 Wochen Dänemark Urlaub, bin ich doch froh wieder biken zu können
> 
> Schön viele und vor allem schöne Bilder hats in der Zwischenzeit gegeben
> 
> ...



Einfach traumhaft das Bike, eines meiner absoluten Lieblinge.
Viel Spaß


----------



## horstling (9. August 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Hi ,
> 
> 
> Am letzten Samstag sin wir bei uns im Teutoburger Wald ne 55 km Tour mit ca. 1000 hm gestrampelt. Man war ich hinterher fertig. Der Bub spielte zuhause dann weiter als wäre nichts gewesen.
> ...




Wahrscheinlich hättest Du es ohne Ihn gar nicht geschafft! 
Wenn ich kleine Kinder hätte, würd ich´s genau so machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plueschbox (9. August 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> @plueschi:
> sag mal, die spank subrosa sind aber schon ein klein wenig ueberdimensioniert fuer das bike...



Ja die sind etwas to big aber ich bin an den LRS sehr günstig rangekommen.
Werde wenn wieder mehr Geld da ist andere Felgen einspeichen lassen.


----------



## fatz (9. August 2011)

spar lieber noch ein bissl und kauf dir das passende bike zu den felgen


----------



## dusi__ (9. August 2011)

so heute mal nach 3 (!!!!!! !! ! ! !!! ! :-O ) wochen dank der blöden prüfungen in der uni.... aufm bike .





Kaiser willhelm denkmal 









dann gings ab nach hause .






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JDEM (9. August 2011)

Schön. Bist du denn auch die Trails runter gefahren, die von da runter gehen?


----------



## dusi__ (9. August 2011)

aber sowas von  

am treppentrail hab ich nur die untere hälfte absolviert. den weg dort hin bin ich hinten rum , war aber sehr flowig  immer wieder gerne dort


----------



## Schabo Marc (9. August 2011)

Dieses Wochenende wurde ein 8 Stunden Rennen in Echternach (Luxemburg) organisiert,
wo ich mit einer Gruppe teil genommen habe.
In der Gesamtwertung wurden wir 10ter von 35 Gruppen.


----------



## OIRAM (9. August 2011)

*Schöne Gegend dusi

Auf dem letzten Bild müsst das RWE Koepchenwerk am Hengsteysee in Herdecke sein.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## LittleBoomer (9. August 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> so heute mal nach 3 (!!!!!! !! ! ! !!! ! :-O ) wochen dank der blöden prüfungen in der uni.... aufm bike .




warst wohl ziemlich blau nach all den Prüfungen


----------



## OIRAM (9. August 2011)

*Glückwunsch Schabo Marc, zum 10ten Platz*


----------



## Jason86 (9. August 2011)

@oiram

jap, ist das RWE Werk

Da fahren wir viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (9. August 2011)

Werd demnächst auch mal wieder hin, wohn bald sehr wahrscheinlich wieder im Märkischen Sauerland, da ist das nicht mehr so weit. 
Hatte auch mal die Ideen, die besten Singletrails an der Lenne entlang zu ner Mehrtagestour zur verbinden, mal schauen was raus wird.


----------



## Strampelaffe (9. August 2011)

> Dieses Wochenende wurde ein 8 Stunden Rennen in Echternach (Luxemburg) organisiert


 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Das Wetter war aber wohl eher in hinterer Platzierung, oder ?

In Echternach bin ich 2005 meinen ersten Marathon gelaufen. Ich wurde nicht Zehnter. Es waren aber auch mehr als 35 Läufer.


----------



## Schabo Marc (9. August 2011)

Danke, in meiner Gruppe waren auch ein paar super Biker die die Rundenzahl in die Hohe getrieben haben
sonst hätten wir nicht den 10ten Platz in der Gesamtwertung.
Mit dem Wetter hatten wir Glück, es blieb trocken obwohl es hier noch etwas anders aussah:





Weiß du vielleicht noch von wem der Marathon in 2005 organisiert wurde?


Hier noch der Flyer vom Wochenende


----------



## Strampelaffe (9. August 2011)

> Weiß du vielleicht noch von wem der Marathon in 2005 organisiert wurde?


Das waren die "Roadrunners Echternach (RRE)". Das ist die dortige Laufgruppe; sie sind da scheinbar sehr aktiv, und der Marathon findet ja jedes Jahr dort Mitte Oktober statt. Die Teilnehmerzahl lag damals so bei 1000. War 'ne schöne Strecke mit zwei Seeumrundungen, bevor es auf die Straßen ging.


----------



## tomsteg (10. August 2011)

Gestern habe ich eine schöne, halbwegs trockene Runde gemacht und leider nur zwei Bilder mitgebracht, weil ich immer dem Regen davon gefahren bin:









Trotz des durchwachsenen Wetters war es eine traumhafte Tour und die letzten Anstiege haben noch mal Kraftreserven verlangt. Die Tour verlief allerdings auch zweimal durch Sperrgebiet "Durchfahrt verboten - gilt auch für Mountainbiker/Fahrradfahrer".


----------



## dusi__ (10. August 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> warst wohl ziemlich blau nach all den Prüfungen



 schön wärs gewesen  durch die doofen prüfungen is mein bday auch ins wasser gefallen ;(

dafür dreh ich heute mit frauchen und dickerchen noch ne runde  dann zeig ich euch mal die treppen


----------



## kubitix (10. August 2011)

Hallöchen zsäm,

mal ein update, mein Servicemobil nebst Crew ist nun fertig.





Stefan


----------



## xerto (10. August 2011)

ne rotweinkiste?  


das nennst du servicemobil?


----------



## fatz (10. August 2011)

@tomsteg:
hoehlensteinrunde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (10. August 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> schön wärs gewesen  durch die doofen prüfungen is mein bday auch ins wasser gefallen ;(
> 
> dafür dreh ich heute mit frauchen und dickerchen noch ne runde  dann zeig ich euch mal die treppen



Ich dacht halt wegen des Blaustichs Deiner Fotos...
Viel Spaß beim Runden drehen, heute ist ja mal wieder Optimalwetter.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## dommermuth (10. August 2011)

Hallo,
hier sind Bilder unserer Bike`s, Cube WLS Access, WLS 260 Kids, AMS 125 RX


----------



## tomsteg (10. August 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> @tomsteg:
> hoehlensteinrunde?



Es war relativ genau diese Runde: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.25849.html
Leider sind nun (oder schon immer) einige Wege für Mountainbiker gesperrt. Dennoch eine traumhafte Tour. Wenn ich noch etwas mehr Zeit gehabt hätte, wäre die Erkundung des ein oder anderen Trails hinunter nach Hinterthiersee drin gewesen.
Kennst Du die Tour?


----------



## st-bike (10. August 2011)

Hallo cuberisti

jetzt wird es mal zeit für einen kleinen bericht meiner transalp. hoffe es gefällt.

los ging es richtung schlegeisspeicher





weiter zum pfitscher joch




am nächsten morgen dann durchs pfitscher tal





dann wurde es grandios richtung naturpark fannes





auffahrt zur lavarella hütte










morgens dann übers limojoch





richtung edelweisplateau




und passo falzarego zu den cinque torri









und über den wahnsinnstrail nach alleghe






und dann hat mein bike noch eine freundin gefunden 




endlich am ziel am monte grappa










grüße Stephan


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. August 2011)

st-bike schrieb:


> ..... hoffe es gefällt....


 Und ob! 
Super Landschaft, tolle Fotos - schöne Bikes. 
BTW - die Freundin passt ja Prima.....


----------



## Themeankitty (10. August 2011)

Nächste Woche gibt´s geile Bilder aus Südtirol(Olang und Umgebung!!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (10. August 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Nächste Woche gibt´s geile Bilder aus Südtirol(Olang und Umgebung!!!)



freuen wir uns


----------



## fatz (10. August 2011)

@st-bike:

teile davon bin ich bei meinem ersten ax gefahren. warum habt ihr erst am schlegeis angefangen?





tomsteg schrieb:


> Es war relativ genau diese Runde: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.25849.html


da hat der liebe martin (ist n kollege von mir) aber vom moser geklaut....



> Leider sind nun (oder schon immer) einige Wege für Mountainbiker gesperrt. Dennoch eine traumhafte Tour.


die schilder stehen da schon seit jahren. wenn man sie anschaut wurden sie auch schon
ein paarmal abgebaut. vergiss sie einfach.



> Wenn ich noch etwas mehr Zeit gehabt hätte, wäre die Erkundung des ein oder anderen Trails hinunter nach Hinterthiersee drin gewesen.
> Kennst Du die Tour?


klar. ich mein ich hab davon hier sogar schon mal bilder gepostet. von hinterthiersee hinten
runter muss man uebrigens nicht auf der strasse fahren. da geht links davon ein weg,
der aber nicht in der karte drin ist.

edit: ich seh grad in der neuen topo isser drin. siehe anhang. wenn ich's richtig im kopf hab ging
von weiter oben auch was rein. ungefaehr da wo enderoetzalm aufhoert.

gruss,
franz


----------



## Jason86 (10. August 2011)

@ st-bike

Boah,..... NEID !!!!!!!    
Aber sehr geile Bilder ! 

    ..... noch 9 Tage

Allgäu wir kommen


----------



## st-bike (10. August 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> @st-bike:
> 
> teile davon bin ich bei meinem ersten ax gefahren. warum habt ihr erst am schlegeis angefangen?
> 
> ...



war ne geführte tour.


----------



## Cortina (11. August 2011)

st-bike schrieb:


> endlich am ziel am monte grappa
> grüße Stephan



Ja Stephan, da wilderst Du in meinem Revier und kommst nicht mal aufn Grappa vorbei 

Fürs nächste mal, da wohn ich.....und super Bilder 

Beim nächsten mal übers Limojoch drüberfahren und auf der Malga Fanes übernachten, ist schöner als in dem *** Schuppen von Lavarella Hütte





Grüße
Guido


----------



## blautinabe1 (11. August 2011)

Herrlich, sehr sehr geile Alpencrossbilder!!!!!!!!!!!!
Unsre sehen irgendwie fast genauso aus, sind aber 10 Jahre älter........... G Jogi


----------



## beuze1 (11. August 2011)

*Gestern Abend 19.30, 22c zwei Cubs warten auf eine kleine Nachtrunde




Gestern Abend 22:30, 9,5c zwei Cubs Fahrer sitzen in der warmen Beuz


*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. August 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend 22:30, 9,5c zwei Cubs Fahrer sitzen in der warmen Beuz


 Romantisch! 



fatz schrieb:


> ich pack's ned. der spuri hat sogar north shores.





mtblukas schrieb:


> aber ziemlich breite


 Genau - East Shores....sind sozusagen die breiten North Shores 
Und davon hab ich doch glatt heute mitten in der Stadt - welche an der Oder unten - zum spielen genutzt.


----------



## fatz (11. August 2011)

fesche sach, spuri! ab er sag doch dem north aeh, sorry! east shore bauer mal, etwas auf und ab und
ein paar kurven waeren noch viel besser.


----------



## Landus (11. August 2011)

Wir haben heute auf unserem Hometrail wieder ne kleine Northshore und nen Kicker gebaut. Leider hat der Bau so lange gedauert, dass es am Ende zu dunkel wurde zum Fotografieren. Trotzdem hier mal 2 Bilder vom Sprung über Kicker Nr. 2









Bald gibts aber mal Bilder mit Tageslicht, keine Angst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Forest (11. August 2011)

Hier mal mein 08er LTD team... Nach einigen Ausfahrten endlich mal wieder 4h saubergemacht 

Bekommt jetzt noch paar orange eloxierte Teile (falls noch jemand was hat, gerne melden  ) und nen kürzeren tieferen Vorbau + evtl. Carbonlenker...
Ansonsten bin ich immer noch super zufrieden mit dem teil


----------



## MCTryal (11. August 2011)

Find die Creme-Orange combi Extremst stylo! Aber die Pedale...


----------



## blutbuche (11. August 2011)

hab noch orange kettenblattschrauben und 3  spacer ... und ne orange schraube für den a-head deckel ... 
der vorbau is echt ultralang - sieht "befremdlich" aus schönes bike , hab damals auch zwischen deiner farbe und mily green entscheiden müssen - es wurde da sgrüne ..


----------



## christoph86 (11. August 2011)

Kleine Sonnenuntergangsrunde heute abend...


----------



## blutbuche (11. August 2011)

..... gut´nacht , k.


----------



## mi2 (12. August 2011)

christoph86 wirklich schöne fotos . alle anderen auch top bilder . hab leider kaum zeit zum biken


----------



## fatz (12. August 2011)

@landus:
mit n bissl bearbeiten kann man schon etwas rausholen


----------



## Gummischwain (12. August 2011)

@ Black-Forest: Sicher das du die richtige Rahmengröße gewählt hast???
Also bei dem Vorbau!

Aber ansonsten sehr schick... bis auf die "Pedale"! ;-)


----------



## Dämon__ (12. August 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> @ Black-Forest: Sicher das du die richtige Rahmengröße gewählt hast???
> Also bei dem Vorbau!
> 
> Aber ansonsten sehr schick... bis auf die "Pedale"! ;-)



So wie es aussieht hat er einen langen Oberkörper (schau mal auf die Sattelstütze) die Farbe finde ich total geil.
Die Pedale sind halt bei einem neuen Rad dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (12. August 2011)

schlierig, die Bilder vom Schliersee......

@black-forrest: schönes Radl. Deh aber mal den hinteren Schnellspanner so, dass sich nix drin verfangen kann. Also nach oben oder hinten.

Grüße - ebenfalls aus dem nördlichsten Nordschwarzwald.

LittleBoomer


----------



## BIKESTARR (12. August 2011)

Ich kann zwar schon normal fahren, darf aber keinerlei Mountain in meine Wege bringen.
Bei erschütterungen bricht die Hand. Immerhin. Schöne Bilder.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. August 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> fesche sach, spuri! ab er sag doch dem north aeh, sorry! east shore bauer mal, etwas auf und ab und
> ein paar kurven waeren noch viel besser.


 Ich denke hier waren u.U. "Polnische Dumpinglohnarbeiter" 
aus einer Tischlerei vom anderen Oderufer am Werkeln. 
Kurven sowie auf-und ab kostet extra.... Wer soll das bezahlen...



BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Ich kann zwar schon normal fahren, darf aber keinerlei Mountain in meine Wege bringen.
> Bei erschütterungen bricht die Hand. Immerhin. Schöne Bilder.


 Hier im Flachland wärst also sozusagen schon Genesen...
Mit den schönen Bildern kann ich mich anschließen....die Farbkombi milky/orange hat was, aber auch blau/weiß =  
Gibt schon schöne Cubes - zeigt sie weiter her...
*Endlich: Freitag Nachmittag´s Feierabenderunde....*






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/953571
*Wer kann - "reitet" in die Natur...auf 4 Beinen *



*oder mit 2 Rädern unter dem Hintern *



*Letzteres ist leiser im Keller - besser der Nachbarn wegen..*



So Wochenende kann kommen


----------



## Scott_Pascal (12. August 2011)

Schöne Landschaft, schönes Bike

Geiles Grün


----------



## Landus (12. August 2011)

@fatz: Danke fürs bearbeiten, die Alternative ist, einfach neue zu machen
Soo, wie versprochen, hier nochmal Bilder mit Licht und allem


----------



## Scott_Pascal (12. August 2011)

Geil gefällt mir heftig.
Kannst auch mal Bilder im stehen machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landus (12. August 2011)

Wie meinste das? Nur das Bike? Davon hab ich jede Menge

Ich muss mal schauen, wie ichs hinbekomme, dass das nicht immer so verschwommen ist...


----------



## Scott_Pascal (12. August 2011)

Okay, sind die schon im Thread vorhanden? 


hm ja, mit was für einer Came machst du die Fotos?


----------



## Landus (12. August 2011)

Hier haste mal ein bild vom gesamten Rad:





Die Bilder mach ich mir ner Sony Cybershot DSC-H70


----------



## Scott_Pascal (12. August 2011)

okay, mit der dürfte das dann eig. auch mit dem verschwimmen kein problem sein.


Danke für das Bild 
Hach da komm ich einfach immer wieder ins träumen, wenn ich sowas geiles seh.. :wub:
neben meinem xms einfach DAS Traumbike für mich


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. August 2011)

Landus schrieb:


> Ich muss mal schauen, wie ichs hinbekomme, dass das nicht immer so verschwommen ist...


Bei hoher Geschwindigkeit ist eigentlich immer etwas verschwommen, es sei denn
man wählt die Verschlusszeit so sa*kurz...........aber ein Effekt ist doch gerade in der
Sportfotografie gewünscht.
Die Frage wäre nur was unscharf sein soll. Der Hintergrund oder der/die Fahrer.
Ersteres vermittelt dem Betrachter einen guten Eindruck von der Geschwindigkeit.



Letzteres ist nur blöd, wenn man das Motiv selbst ist, und eigentlich auch  zu erkennen sein wollte. 
Muss aber nicht immer blöd sein/ausschauen, zum Beispiel wenn die Fahrer eh "nur" Statisten sind.
Dafür einfach "draufhalten" - die Geschwindigkeit macht den Effekt bei entsprechender 
Verschlusszeit dann ganz von Selbst.



Einfach (laienhaft) ausgedrückt - ist der einfache Trick bei Foto 1 lediglich mit dem Motiv beim auslösen die Kamera mitzuziehen. 
Etwas Übung - und es sollte kein Problem sein. Meine Fotos hier sind nur Handy....jede Kamera hat zudem Einstellmöglichkeiten (kurze Verschlusszeiten) bzw. "Sportprogramme. Da dürfte es noch besser werden. 
BTW: Sehr hübsches Gerät - wenn es so da steht - kommt die Farbkombi gut zur Geltung. Eine Feuerversicherung brauchst ja offensichtlich nicht.


----------



## Landus (12. August 2011)

Hatte sogar das "Sportprogramm" gewählt, aber es lag hauptsächlich an der unfähigkeit des Fotografen


----------



## Scott_Pascal (12. August 2011)

Okay 

Was besseres wie das Programm gibt es normal nicht^^


----------



## Cortina (12. August 2011)

MCTryal schrieb:


> Find die Creme-Orange combi Extremst stylo! Aber die Pedale...



 Farbe ist Super


----------



## kubitix (12. August 2011)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Okay
> 
> Was besseres wie das Programm gibt es normal nicht^^



sorry, ich drück das jetzt einfach mal ganz "platt" aus, diese Aussage ist Quatsch.

Was besseres wäre z.B. wenn der Fotograf weiß was die Kamera da so macht, ein paar Basics in Sachen Fotografie sollte man sich doch aneignen.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (12. August 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> sorry, ich drück das jetzt einfach mal ganz "platt" aus, diese Aussage ist Quatsch.
> 
> Was besseres wäre z.B. wenn der Fotograf weiß was die Kamera da so macht, ein paar Basics in Sachen Fotografie sollte man sich doch aneignen.



hmm, vielleicht hast du mich falsch verstanden.. 

Ich meinte natürlich, es gibt kein passenderes "Programm"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (12. August 2011)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> hmm, vielleicht hast du mich falsch verstanden..



könnte sein.

Zum Thema Sportprogramm,

soll bei einer Aufnahme Bewegung eingefroren werden muß in Abhängigkeit zur Geschwindigkeit des Motivs eine möglichst kurze Belichtungszeit gewählt werden. Das ist aber nur ein Parameter der eine Rolle spielt, entsprechend der Lichtsituation muß auch eine Blende eingestellt werden, kurze Zeiten erfordern meist lichtstarke offenblendentaugliche Objektive. Stellt die Kamera nun die maximal mögliche Blendenöffnung ein, dass vorhandene Licht reicht jedoch für die notwendig kurze Zeit nicht aus, stellen die Programme vieler Hersteller eine Zeit ein die für eine ausreichend belichtete Aufnahme notwendig ist, diese Zeiten sind aber meistens zu lang um Bewegungsunschärfen zu vermeiden. Bei den Sportprogrammen liegt die Auslösepriorität in der Regel auf Auslösung nicht auf Schärfe.

Das Problem ist, dass ich beim größten Teil der Kompakten, z.B. WildWeibchen´s 3100, überhaupt keinen Einfluß auf die Einstellung für Zeit und Blende nehmen kann. Ich bin also auf das Programm angewiesen, sollte aber Wissen wo dessen Grenzen sind. Gerade bei Sportaufnahmen verlasse ich mich am allerwenigsten auf Programme. Wenn es bei der Kamera möglich ist gehe ich in den Modus S=Blendenautomat, gebe eine feste Belichtungszeit vor z.B. 1/1000s und lasse die Kamera die Blende dazuwählen. Reicht das Licht dann nicht aus bekomme ich eine Unterblichtungsanzeige im Sucher und kann entscheiden was ich machen will z.B. ISO hoch. Ist die Belichtungssituation konstant wähle ich Modus M und gebe Zeit und Blende vor.

Stefan


----------



## dusi__ (12. August 2011)

oder das einfachste : RTFM


----------



## blutbuche (12. August 2011)

@spuri : verschwommen kommt manchmal auch echt gut  greez , k.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. August 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @spuri : verschwommen kommt manchmal auch echt gut  greez , k.


Sag ich doch


----------



## mtblukas (12. August 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @spuri : verschwommen kommt manchmal auch echt gut  greez , k.







Find ich auch


----------



## Scott_Pascal (13. August 2011)

Alles schöne Bilder


----------



## BIKESTARR (13. August 2011)

Bremst der Fahrer da mit dem bösen Finger oder sieht das nur so aus?


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. August 2011)

Lukas, Lukas ... und wenn Du mal mit zwei Finger bremst dann die hier  ...


----------



## Lewwerworschd (13. August 2011)

So, hier mal mein "Arbeitsgerät".
Ist ein 2009 Modell mit geringfügigen Änderung. Mittlerweile bin ich fast zu Frieden.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/953827


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (13. August 2011)

das ist wirklich eng


----------



## Scott_Pascal (13. August 2011)

gefällt mir hinten ne 200er Disc oder?


----------



## Landus (13. August 2011)

Soo, heute morgen hat mein Fritzz gesellschaft bekommen. Das hier ist zwar das Cube-Forum, trotzdem werde ich es hier mal posten, weils einfach SAUgeil ist

Schweißnahtporno:


----------



## dusi__ (13. August 2011)

warum kein fanes?  

sehr schönes spielzeug


----------



## Scott_Pascal (13. August 2011)

Neu gekauft?
Wie war der Preis?


----------



## mtblukas (13. August 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Bremst der Fahrer da mit dem bösen Finger oder sieht das nur so aus?



Das bin ich  Und ja es sieht nur so aus. Es ist der Zeigefinger und Mittelfinger  Weil bei der Bremse die an dem Bike ist braucht man zwei Finger 



> Lukas, Lukas ... und wenn Du mal mit zwei Finger bremst dann die hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, das nächste mal denk ich dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (13. August 2011)

Was baustn da so alles rein Landus? Die Klamotten ausm Fritzz oder wirds ein richtiger freerider/downhiller?


----------



## Scott_Pascal (13. August 2011)

ich würd das fritzz so lassen, das ist einfach geil wie es ist.


----------



## blutbuche (13. August 2011)

@landus : schönes teil !!!!!raw kommt gut  !!!


----------



## Scott_Pascal (13. August 2011)

So XMS und ich waren auch wieder aktiv, nach den anfänglichen Feder Problemen heute  







Meine Güte, bin ich erschrocken, ich fahr ganz normal eine Kurve an schaue nach vorne, auf einmal reißt es mir das Voderrad weg, ich dachte, es wäre ein Stein gewesen, aber dann schau ich... und ein Bild hab ich für euch natürlich auch gemacht


----------



## lolo-bike (13. August 2011)

gestern am Schwarzwaldrand





















Verfahren unmöglich





Der Weg ist das Ziel






Heimat 








irgendwann doch mal auf dem Hohen Horn angekommen


----------



## Scott_Pascal (13. August 2011)

Tolle Bilder


----------



## Landus (13. August 2011)

> sehr schönes spielzeug


Danke Danke



> warum kein fanes?


Naja, ich hab mit dem Fritzz ja schon ein Enduro.



> Neu gekauft?
> Wie war der Preis?


Jap, neu gekauft. Der Rahmen kostet standardmäßig 999. Ich wollte noch das 1,5er Steuerrohr, kostet nochmal 150 aufpreis.
Aber in Anbetracht dessen, dass das Ding 200mm Federweg hat, und komplett in Handarbeit in Deutschland hergestellt wird, ist es eingentlich ein Schnäppchen



> Was baustn da so alles rein Landus? Die Klamotten ausm Fritzz oder wirds ein richtiger freerider/downhiller?


Geplant ist ne 180er Totem, Sixpack-Laufräder, Avid Code in 200mm, 1x9-Schaltung mit 32er Kettenblatt, damit Bergauf auch noch bissel was geht...für den Anfang zumindest. Hauptsache ist natürlich das Bergab

Eventuell werde ich später mal ne Hammerschmidt nachrüsten.
Die restlichen Kleinteile werden größtenteils von Sixpack sein.

Bei der Farbe binn ich mir noch nicht sicher, entweder Anbauteile in Schwarz/Hellgrün oder in Schwarz/Rot...Sollte beides in Kombination mit dem Raw-Rahmen geil aussehen...


----------



## Scott_Pascal (13. August 2011)

hmm ja guter preis.
Hast gut gekauft


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. August 2011)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Meine Güte, bin ich erschrocken, ich fahr ganz normal eine Kurve an schaue nach vorne, auf einmal reißt es mir das Voderrad weg, ich dachte, es wäre ein Stein gewesen, aber dann schau ich... und ein Bild hab ich für euch natürlich auch gemacht


 
 Nur drüber gefahren, oder? Ist doch nicht von Dir......


----------



## Scott_Pascal (13. August 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Nur drüber gefahren, oder? Ist doch nicht von Dir......



Nee "nur" drüber gefahren, aber kurz ganz schön erschrocken 

So riesen Teile hab ich an meinem XMS net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (13. August 2011)

Doppelt


----------



## Scott_Pascal (13. August 2011)

Sorry Doppelpost


----------



## regenrohr (13. August 2011)

Landus schrieb:


>



nur mal rein Interesse halber: Stahlfeder oder Luft in der Gabel und wenn Luft, warum?


----------



## St0Rm (14. August 2011)

Servus,

nur ne Kurze Frage an Landus.
Da ich seh du wohnst in den edlen Fichtlmountains. Kann es sein das du gestern auf'd Kössaine warst? Also zumindest dein Trikot+Fritzz 2010 hab ich da oben gestern gesehen. War noch jemand dabei mit nem AMS 125 in Schwarz.

warst des du?

Ach ja, weils n Bilderthread is. Hier mein fahrbarer Untersatz von gestern.






Tour ging, wem es etwas sagt, von Fleckl auf den Ochsenkopf, runter, über Fich telberg auf den Prinzenstein (Foto), über die Hohe Mätze und weiter zur Kössaine und wieder nach Fleckl..


----------



## DaKe (14. August 2011)

Hier artgerechte Cube Haltung 


















Gruß

DaKe


----------



## MilkyWayne (14. August 2011)

Puh,  es ist zwar ne schwere Entscheidung, aber ich gebe jetzt hiermit mein Trek fuel ex 9 mod.2010 (4 monate alt, gerade einmal 180 km) zum Verkauf, Biken ist doch nur mein 2. Hobby und dafür wird dann nächstes Jahr einfach ein Cube-Hardtail gekauft 

preis wird bei 2.400 liegen (uvp 3000) inklusive sigma led black pro und sigma karma x

findet ihr wohl in einer woche im bikemarkt (falls jemand fully nachschub braucht oder in den genuss eines wunderbaren fahrwerks kommen möchte  )


----------



## Landus (14. August 2011)

@ regenrohr: das ist die Standard-Gabel, die schon ab werk verbaut war. Ist ne Luftgabel (Gibts von Fox überhaupt noch Stahlfedergabeln?). 

@ StORm: Jap, der mit dem Fritzz war ich Ich kann zwar gerade kein Bild sehen, aber ich schätze mal, dass du der mit dem Schwarzen Stereo warst oder?


----------



## fleckmorry (14. August 2011)

@StORm Der AMS Fahrer war ich 






Hier noch ein Bild meiner heutigen Ausfahrt.


----------



## stereorider84 (14. August 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (14. August 2011)

..war lang unterwegs - hab aber die knipse vergessen .  schönen aben d noch , k.


----------



## Lebowsky (14. August 2011)

Da war noch gutes Wetter und >32°C
Mittlerweile ist eine Reverb und DT Swiss Laufräder verbaut...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. August 2011)

*Was soll die "Schei** *
*Wieder Zensur - oder spielt wieder jemand lieber Gott?*
*Ich habe die Story hier im "Zeigt her Eure Cubes" gepostet!*
*Ich denke es ist auch genug Cube zu sehen!!!*
*Warum verdammt noch mal - verschiebt man den Beitrag in den *
*Cube Talk *
*Und warum wird das stets ohne vernünftige Argumente getan. Für wen haltet Ihr Euch denn.*

*Hört auf mit dem Mist - oder werdet glücklich hier mit Eurem Forum ohne Mitglieder!!! * 
Gibt sicher auch andere Möglichkeiten sich im www mit Gleichgesinnten auszutauschen. 



kubitix schrieb:


> Wir waren auch fahren, aber unsere Cube´s kennt ihr schon und die Gegend ist ja mittlerweile auch bekannt


Wie, resigniert da schon jemand.  Eins (Foto) geht (fast) immer. 

*Da heute etwas mehr Zeit als unter der Woche war - durfte auch mal eine längere Tour ins Auge gefasst werden. *
*In Richtung Treplin wurde erst diesen Sommer ein neuer*
*Radweg (parallel zur B 5) eingeweiht. In die Richtung bin ich *
*noch gar nicht.  Also auf - aber ab da dann bitte Wald...geht doch dort irgendwie so links weg...glaube ich...malnachsehen.....*
*Während man bis Booßen (über Kliestow) noch halbwegs *
*abseits des Asphaltes unterwegs sein kann - ging es wie gesagt*
*ab Booßen bis Treplin den neuen Radweg entlang.*



*So dauerte es auch gar nicht lange (Kilometerfressen) bis das*
*vorläufige Ziel der Etappe zu sehen .....*



*.....bzw. erreicht war - der Turm - mitten im Wald. *



*Früher Richtfunkmast des Ministerium für Staatsunsicherheit,*
*dann Telekom (erst Handy/Funk - nun auch DVB-T)*



*Da es auf direktem Wege nicht weiter ging - wurde das gesamte *
*Objekt umfahren - und schon war man mitten auf einer *
*Lichtung und bald auch **im **Wald angekommen. *



*Wege*  *Wozu.....*



*Irgendwie hatte ich mich dann völlig im Wald verfranzt -*
*ich fand alles Wildschweinsuhlen, kleine Fließe, sumpfige Wiesen/Farnabschnitte - nur keine Wege. *



*Aber es ging hammermässig auf und ab!  Was ein Spaß!*
*Und während ich mich noch wunderte - *
*was 2 Beine und 2 **Reifen (2.25) alles unter sich platt *
*bügeln können...**....ging es plötzlich doch nicht mehr weiter...*



*Während die Chemiker unter uns das Übel vermutlich *
*genauestens untersucht/bestimmt hätten, *
*um es danach mittels ätzender **Flüssigkeit zu neutralisieren, *
*die Physiker die Gesetze **der Hebelkräfte theoretisiert hätten *
*- habe ich - na?*
*Richtig - den Stock einfach durch Hand anlegen entfernt...*
*So kam ich auch nach ein paar kräftigen Bunnyhops auf *
*diese schöne Lichtung! *



*Um dahinter gleich wieder in den Wald - *
*aber nun auf sogenannten Flachlandtrails *
*zu verschwinden  *
*Ohne zu ahnen wo ich in die Zivilisation*
*zurückkehren würde - konnte ich plötzlich diesen *
*wunderschönen Ausblick auf Booßen und seine ehemaligen*
*Weinberge geniessen. *



*Der Wilde wieherte plötlich vor lauter Freude - denn nun *
*wussten wir, **wie wir wieder Richtung heimatlichen Stall*
*reiten müssen...... *



*Ein letzter Blick zurück lässt den Fachmann den Sendeturm *
*(gerade so - schräg oben links über dem Hochstand) *
*und **den gefahrenden Wald am Horizont (gut) **erkennen. *



*Hier etwas Besser! *



*Da ich aber nach guten 25 km noch nicht nach Hause*
*wollte/musste - entschied ich spontan noch eine Art Hausrunde*
*über Kliestow (Karpfenteiche usw.) anzuhängen.*
*Hier machte ich an einem Apfelbaum Pause - und nur um Zeit*
*zu schinden, holte ich die Staffelei aus dem Rucksack. Ich malte*
*für Euch hier im Forum mal eben ein Bild von der *
*Situation vor Ort  am Bäumchen.*



*Nun war endlich genug Zeit vergangen - die Familie hatte ihre Mittagsstunde gehalten - es konnte der Heimweg angetreten *
*werden. War einfach nur Hammer schön heute - und das *
*Wetter hat erstmals seit langem den Anschein von Sommer *
*gehabt. *
*Hoffe Ihr hattet auch so viel Spaß heute......*


----------



## mtblukas (14. August 2011)

Hier! Viel Spaß beim verschieben Herr Mod.


----------



## stereorider84 (14. August 2011)

So sah es vor der heutigen Tour aus,hatte aber keinen Foto dabei ..leider..


----------



## mtblukas (14. August 2011)

Machs mal größer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereorider84 (14. August 2011)

Wie bekommt ihr die fotos alle so groß und warum ist es bei mir so klein...?
bin neu hier..


----------



## mtblukas (14. August 2011)

wo lädst du deine Bilder hoch?


----------



## stereorider84 (14. August 2011)




----------



## stereorider84 (14. August 2011)

ich glaub ich habs,
trotzdem danke.


----------



## stereorider84 (14. August 2011)

ich lade sie von meinem fotoalbum MTBlukas.
kann ich sie auch einfach von meiner festplatte/eigene bilder laden?


----------



## mtblukas (14. August 2011)

Musst sie irgendwie ins Internet hochladen (Imageshack, pickupload, mtb news,..)


----------



## Scott_Pascal (14. August 2011)

stereorider84 schrieb:


>



Sieht geil aus 

Ist ähnlich wie das fritzz, oderß


----------



## stereorider84 (14. August 2011)

Ja der Rahmen ist ähnlich, aber weniger Federweg.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (14. August 2011)

Und vorne ne kleinre Scheibe oder?
Geiles Teil, was hast bezahlt?


----------



## Cortina (14. August 2011)

Beim Cube Treffen einen auf den den braven machen und dann die Wälder runterheizen  

Ob das am Bike liegt 



mtblukas schrieb:


> Hier! Viel Spaß beim verschieben Herr Mod.



...und obendrauf auch noch frech werden 

Mach langsam wir wollen Dich 2012 wieder dabei haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (14. August 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @wolkenkratzer :..dann würden wir aber "klein beigeben" - und ducken , das wollen sie doch nur ...



Genau, deshalb gewöhnt Euch schon mal an dieses Foto, ich werde jetzt jeden Tag einmal mein CUbe zeigen


----------



## kubitix (14. August 2011)

Was guckst du?

Cube


----------



## mtblukas (14. August 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Beim Cube Treffen einen auf den den braven machen und dann die Wälder runterheizen
> 
> Ob das am Bike liegt



Das cube muss doch artgerecht gehalten werden 




> ...und obendrauf auch noch frech werden
> 
> Mach langsam wir wollen Dich 2012 wieder dabei haben



Sry aber sowas kann ich nicht nachvollziehen weil man sieht ja ein cube im video..also? Wo ist das Problem ?!


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. August 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8622841#post8622841


----------



## MilkyWayne (15. August 2011)

gut dank des neuen zensur exzesses verabschiede ich mich mal, mal schauen, vielleicht komm ich nächstes jahr nochmal zum "vorbeischauen", ob das ganze mal aufgehört hat... bis dahin.. ride on und viel spaß mit den bildern die nicht gelöscht werden


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. August 2011)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> gut dank des neuen zensur exzesses verabschiede ich mich mal, mal schauen, vielleicht komm ich nächstes jahr nochmal zum "vorbeischauen", ob das ganze mal aufgehört hat... bis dahin.. ride on und viel spaß mit den bildern die nicht gelöscht werden



 Dito!!! Habe dem Admin gestern auch noch eine E-Mail geschrieben - bislang ebenfalls ohne Antwort.
Was haben wir erreicht? Kein einziger Beitrag inhaltlich gesehen als Antwort auf meine Ausfahrt / oder die von Beuze / oder....oder....oder. Stattdessen ellenlanges Gelaber über Sinn und Unsinn von Löschungen/Zensur usw. Das muss ich mir nicht antun! Die Ausfahrt war schön - das "danach" hat mir den wieder Spaß verdorben. Dann fahre ich lieber (und habe Spaß) - ohne mich hinterher hier wieder rumärgern zu müssen. Ride on! Ihr Lieben.....
....und schöne Grüße an den/die Motzkis. 

PS: Der Vorschlag alles in den Cube Talk zu verlegen ist für mich aus 3 Gründen nicht akzeptabel:
1) Beugen gegenüber den Zensurbekloppten
2) Haben wir selbst den Talk als fotofreies "Gegenstück" erschaffen - um zu labern! Da sollten keine Cubes zu sehen sein - aus gutem Grund (denn die waren hier gut aufgehoben)
3) Wer garantiert, dass dort nicht auch wieder verschoben/gelöscht wird?

Nee - die Mod. sollen endlich mal Stellung beziehen - oder von mir aus hier vereinsamen.


----------



## St0Rm (15. August 2011)

Hallo Cube-Gemeinde,

Ich weiß, ihr kennt mich nicht, ich kenne euch nicht, aber ich möchte kurz meine Meinung zu eurem "Streit" mit den Moderatoren, los werden.

Ich finde, ihr solltet das ganze mal aus der Sicht von anderen Besuchern betrachten.
Wenn ich, als jemand der hier nur ein wenig vertreten ist, umherschaut und gezielt nach Informationen suche und ich diesen Thread entdecke dann denke ich mir nur einen möglichen Sinn.
"Wie sieht denn mein Wunschbike so real aus, vlt hat ja jemand schon eins gepostet".

Umso verwirrender und enttäuschender ist es, wenn ich dafür erst 50 Seiten Urlaubsbilder durchklicken muss, die einen Informationsgehalt von 0-5% für meine Suche haben und dazu noch mit Menschen drauf, die ich weder kenne noch mich besonders interessieren. Denn was mich Interessiert, sind die Fahrräder von Cube und der Thread heißt ja auch "Zeigt her eure Cubes", und nicht "Zeigt euch als Cube Besitzer wildfremden Menschen beim Fahrradfahren"
Ich hoffe ich trete euch damit nicht zu nah, will ich ja auch nicht, ich will nur klarmachen das ein Forum eine Informationsquelle bzw zum Austausch von spezifischen Informationen gedacht ist. Wenn Kontakt und Austausch auf sozialer Ebene gewollt ist, gibt es dafür andere Bereiche wie "Off Topic" oder man erstellt sich einen extra dafür ausgezeichneten Thread oder, wie es auf MTB News auch möglich ist, eine "Interessensgemeinschaft" zu Bildern dieser Art.

Das es kaum einen Stört würde ich nicht sagen, nur die meisten sind nicht lang genug hier weil sie durch das Bilderchaos abgeschreckt werden und diese Seite verlassen und sich anderweitig umzusehen.
Und hier kommen die Moderatoren ins Spiel.
Sie sorgen dafür das ein Forum aufgeräumt, sauber und vorallem, angenehm lesbar und interessant für den Leser bleibt. Niemand möchte mit Werbung zugemüllt werden, oder nur Beiträge lesen, die jenseits jeder deutschen Rechtschreibung sind.
Denn MTB-News möchte vorallem eins: User, und die damit einhergehenden Klicks. Ist ja schließlich auch deutschlands größtes MTB-Portal und genießt damit ein gewisses Ansehen welches es nicht verlieren möchte.
Somit ist es auch richtig das ein Moderator eben Urlaubsbilder verwirft, auch wenn auf einem von den 10en ein Cube zu sehen ist. Denn ganz ehrlich liebe Leute, dafür habt ihr eure,an euer Profil gebundenes, Fotoalbum.

Sicherlich wäre es von einem Moderator nicht zuviel verlangt das man einen Kommentar hinterlässt das man "mal wieder einen Post verschoben hat" und wo der gelandet ist.
Das würde der höflichkeit genüge tun und alle wüssten bescheid.
Die derzeitige herrangehensweise ist etwas unvorhersehbar und nicht einzuschätzen.Aber es scheint ja nicht so, als würde das Problem erst seit Gestern bestehen. Die Forenregeln besagen auch in etwaigen Passagen, wie Verschiebung und Löschen von Beiträgen von Mods gehandhabt werden.
Wie wäre es wenn sich auch die Cube-Gemeinde auf einen "zeigt eure Urlaubsbilder mit einem Cube-Bike" Thread einigt, und diesen Thread für das Posten von Bildern frei lasst, auf denen auch nur ein Cube, in echt, zu sehen ist. Es gibt ja schließlich auch den "Cube in Action"-Thread in denen eben nur Cube-Bikes+Fahrer auf den Trails in Action gezeigt wurden. Hat eigentlich ganz gut geklappt.

Dann könntet ihr auch eure Hierachie und Regulierung, dass in Cube-Talk keine Bikes zu sehen sein sollen, einhalten. Es ist eben wie dort. Cube-Talk heißt Talk, denn da soll gelabert werden. "Zeigt her eure Cubes" heißt so, weil ihr eure Fahrräder zeigen sollt, und niemand viel reden soll. Aber dann haltet euch auch selber dran und zeigt nur Bilder von euren Fahrrädern und net euch selbst auf dem Fahrrad und schreibt einen riesen Roman drumrum.

Gruß,
der Sebbo


----------



## Tom1977 (15. August 2011)

Ein intelligenter Moderator, würde



mitteilen was er sich bei seinen Aktionen denkt
für eine Alternativlösung sorgen, anstatt den selben Mist immer wieder zu machen (z.B. den Vorschlag, eine zusätzliche Gallerie einzurichten und die "Zeigt her eure Cubes" zur reinen Cube-Prospekt-Bildchen Gallerie zu degradieren.)
Beides blieb bisher aus (ja bis auf den Hinweis mit den persönlichen Alben, wie witzig, ich klick mich hier auf Verdacht durch 500 Benutzeralben oder was)

Meine persönliche Meinung:
Ich brauch keine Bildchen vom möglichen Traumbike, das gibt's auf der Herstellerseite, dafür muß ich hier nicht ins Forum.
Und selbst wenn hier wirklich nur einzelne Bilder von Cubes gepostet würden, hättest Du wohl einige Seiten zu durchforsten, bevor "das" Traumbike auf dem Monitor erscheint. Aber jedem wie er möchte.

Mich stört primär die kommentarlose Willkür die hier herrscht, ohne das Thema wirklich zu diskutieren und für Alternativen zu sorgen.
Einfach nur Beiträge durch die Gegend schieben ist keine Lösung, sondern sorgt nur für Ärger und DAS kann garantiert NICHT im Sinne des Forumsbetreibers sein, denn die Stammuser sind zentral wichtig für ein funktionierendes und beliebtes Forum.

Von daher ist das derzeitige Verhalten also nicht intelligent, sondern einfach nur ignorant und bestimmt nicht erwachsen.

Gruß,
Thomas

P.S.:
Ähnliches gab es auch schon im Garmin-Forum und auch dort gab es viel Ärger und letztlich haben nun einige Stammuser dem Forum den Rücken gekehrt. In anderen Foren wird diese Moderationspraxis sehr negativ aufgenommen!


----------



## Erich17 (15. August 2011)

Liebe CUBEianer,

ich hab jetzt hier nur ein paar Seiten gelesen. Aber ich werde da nicht schlau daraus.

Ich bin ja jetzt oft im LITEVILLE Unterforum vertreten, aber da ist bisher nichts bekannt über Löschungen.
Vielleicht aus dem Grund, weil es hier mehrere "Bilder-Threads" gibt.

Da wäre z.B.:

Zeigt her euere 301  ( gibt es eben dann auch für 601 oder 901)

die Liteville in Action Gallerie

Liteville "In The Middle" Gallerie


Warum macht ihr nicht auch ein paar "Gallerie" Threads auf ?
z.B. Fritzz in Action Gallerie
Stereo Gallerie
AMS Gallerie
oder
Stereo Tour Gallerie.

Dann dürfte es doch keine Zensur geben oder täusche ich mich da ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom1977 (15. August 2011)

Erich17 schrieb:


> [...]
> Dann dürfte es doch keine Zensur geben oder täusche ich mich da ????



Das wäre auch meine Vermutung.
Interessant ist aber schon, daß dieser Vorschlag nicht von den Moderatoren kommt, die doch von eben solchen Konstruktionen z.B. aus dem Liteville-Forum wissen müssen. Stattdessen wird kommentarlos umgebaut. Daß das für Streß sorgt, ist irgendwie vorporgrammiert (und hier geht's ja noch gesittet zu )
Ich vermute aber auch mal, daß dies der schlaueste Weg ist!

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## Scott_Pascal (15. August 2011)

@Erich:

Genau DAFÜR wäre ich auch.. gute Idee... 
Ich mach mal was für das XMS


----------



## dusi__ (15. August 2011)

oder einfach mal ein "cube auf reise" thread?


----------



## mtblukas (15. August 2011)

Ja dann muss ich mich durch tausend Treads durchwüllen wenn ich gute Panorma-Alpen-Bilder sehen will. So krieg ich alles auf den Präsentierteller gelegt. einfach nur runterscrollen Hammer Bilder anschauen mich darüber aufregen das ich hier nich so geile Trails habe und fertig.


----------



## Tom1977 (15. August 2011)

Ich wäre ja SEHR dafür, daß sich die Moderatoren mal zu Wort melden.
Wenn hier umgebaut wird, dann paßt denen scheinbar die derzeitige Struktur nicht, dann wird man aber ja auch eine Vorstellung haben, wie's aussehen soll.
Vielleicht könnten man ja dann mal einen Vorschlag zur Lösung erhalten der in Übereinkuft getroffen wird


----------



## Tom1977 (15. August 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ja dann muss ich mich durch tausend Treads durchwüllen wenn ich gute Panorma-Alpen-Bilder sehen will. So krieg ich alles auf den Präsentierteller gelegt. einfach nur runterscrollen Hammer Bilder anschauen mich darüber aufregen das ich hier nich so geile Trails habe und fertig.



Wieso denn durch tausende Threads?
Du schaust eben nur noch in den Touren-Thread.
Im Stereo-Thread würdest Du nur noch Stereo-Bilder sehen.....vermutlich keine Trails.
Also letztlich nur noch ein Thread den Du Dir anschauen müßtest...so die Theorie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (15. August 2011)

und zur not kann man sich ja auch alle themen abonnieren


----------



## Scott_Pascal (15. August 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ja dann muss ich mich durch tausend Treads durchwüllen wenn ich gute Panorma-Alpen-Bilder sehen will. So krieg ich alles auf den Präsentierteller gelegt. einfach nur runterscrollen Hammer Bilder anschauen mich darüber aufregen das ich hier nich so geile Trails habe und fertig.



Aber die Mods erlauben das so leider wohl nicht...


----------



## Gummischwain (15. August 2011)

Tom1977 schrieb:


> Ein intelligenter Moderator, würde
> 
> 
> 
> ...




100% 

Was die Mods hier betreiben ist der reinste Kindergarten! 

Der Thread läuft seit Jahren super und jetzt auf einmal haben Sie ein Problem damit??? Dann kann man das wenigstens kurz darstellen, statt sich hier aufzuführen wie Zensierus Maximus!
Aber so ist das, wenn man zuviel Macht und keine *** in der Hose hat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nur weiter so! Die user werden es euch danken. :kotz:


----------



## Scott_Pascal (15. August 2011)

Erich17 schrieb:


> Liebe CUBEianer,
> 
> ich hab jetzt hier nur ein paar Seiten gelesen. Aber ich werde da nicht schlau daraus.
> 
> ...




Also danke dir nochmals, ich hab jetzt in der Galerie was eröffnet, ihr könnt ja mal vorbei schauen


----------



## cytrax (15. August 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ja dann muss ich mich durch tausend Treads durchwüllen wenn ich gute Panorma-Alpen-Bilder sehen will. So krieg ich alles auf den Präsentierteller gelegt. einfach nur runterscrollen Hammer Bilder anschauen mich darüber aufregen das ich hier nich so geile Trails habe und fertig.



GENAU SO UND NICHT ANDERS siehts aus  Und wens stört der scrollt halt weiter. Wenn jemand ein Cube kaufen will der kann hier http://www.cube.eu/ Bildchen schauen aber wir wollen die Cubes in freier Natur/artgerecht sehen.

Es heißt doch zeigt her eure Cubes also is alles vertreten und nicht zeigt her eure AMS, Stereos, Frizz, Hanzz, Reactions,.... Liteville hat da halt nen kleinen Vorteil. Ich fands so wies war passend, und wenn zuviel diskutiert wird muss man halt in talk verschieben. Aber Verschieben/löschen ohne Begründung? Da fehlen Jemand echt die Eier!


----------



## tomsteg (15. August 2011)

Zur Mod-Diskussion: Der Themen-Titel 'Zeigt her eure Cubes' lässt sicherlich erwarten, dass man Cube-Bikes als Hauptmotiv auf Bildern zu sehen bekommt und keine Urlaubs oder Tourbilder. Leider gibt es momentan noch kein Tour-Thread. Ein Cube in Action-Thread passt vielleicht auch nicht ganz, da man von dem Titel Action sprich Jumps oder schwierige Downhill-Passagen und ähnliches erwartet. Mein Vorschlag: ein neuer Thread mit dem Titel 'Cubes on Tour' oder so. Problematisch ist auch, dass sich in dem Thread 'Zeigt her eure Cubes' schon so viele schöne Tour und Urlaubs Bilder angesammelt haben. Meiner Meinung nach macht ein nachträgliches Verschieben von Einträgen wenig Sinn, da es dann schwierig ist, die Einträge wieder zu finden. Die URL zu einem Eintrag in einem Thread sollte gleich bleiben. Vielleicht können wir uns ja auf einen neuen Thread einigen, den wir neu starten.

Bis das der Fall ist poste ich hier auch mal zwei Bilder von meiner letzten Tour. Es ist mein Cube zu sehen, damit zumindest ansatzweise die Anforderung des Threads erfüllt ist. Ich bin aber ausnahmsweise aufgrund meines obigen Vorschlags damit einverstanden, wenn mein Eintrag in das neue Thema verschoben wird. 









Die Bilder stammen von meiner letzten Tour am Sonntag von Brixen nach Söll über die Nordflanke der hohen Salve. Schöne Tour mit viel Aussicht, aber wenig Trails.

Im Übrigen bin ich auch der Ansicht, dass eine Aktion eines Moderators immer eines Kommentars desselben bedarf, so dass die Aktion einen Lerneffekt hat, sonst darf der (arme) Moderator immer wieder dasselbe machen. Ein Forum sollte ein Selbstläufer sein und das Ziel ist, dass ein Moderator so wenig wie möglich eingreifen muss/soll.


----------



## tomsteg (15. August 2011)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Also danke dir nochmals, ich hab jetzt in der Galerie was eröffnet, ihr könnt ja mal vorbei schauen



Leider habe ich das Thema dort nicht gefunden. Auch finde ich es nicht gut als Cubist in eine andere Gruppe wechseln zu müssen, wenn ich Tour-Bilder von der Cube-Gemeinde sehen möchte. Imho sollte ein derartiges Thema unter Herstellerforen - Cube eingeordnet werden.


----------



## Guerill0 (15. August 2011)

Hier mal ganz regelkonform ein 100% urlaubsortfreies Foto aus meinem Urlaubs... äh Hobbykeller.

Änderungen:
- vernünftigen LRS auf britischer Lärmnabe
- Mischläää Wild Rock'R 2,4
- Pins am Sunline V3 ersetzt
- SLX Kasette mit 34 Zähnen
- Lang -sehr lang- geputzt 











Ansonsten:
A.M.A.B.


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. August 2011)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> - Lang -sehr lang- geputzt



 Das sieht man ... es glänzt wie neu .


----------



## Scott_Pascal (15. August 2011)

Alter Falter, das Putzen hat sich gelohnt, das sieht aus wie neu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomsteg (15. August 2011)

geputzt? Unter dem Dämpferschutz und hinter dem Dämpfer noch Dreck ;-) (duck und wech)

Ein Erfahrungsbericht zu dem Michelin Reifen würde mich interessieren. Sind die Profile vorne und hinten gleich?


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2011)

da muss nochmal nachgeputzt werden


----------



## MilkyWayne (15. August 2011)

soo nachdem sich hier einige leute ärgern, habe ich einmal einen etwas näherliegenden Thread erstellt: Cube in Motion (Touren, Urlaub, Sonstiges)


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. August 2011)

ichweigere mich hiermit einenweiteren fred zu abonieren! wieviel fredsfür alles wollt ihr denn noch? ist der cube talk ned das selbe..?! mir egal. zeigt her  und talk reicht mir.


----------



## blutbuche (15. August 2011)

dito.-


----------



## buschhase (15. August 2011)

Mein Gott ... kriegt euch wieder ein. Wenn die Mods unseren Zeigt her Thread nicht mehr wollen bzw. finden, dass wir ihn falsch benutzen, machen wir uns einfach einen ''neuen'' Thread auf, in dem wir die Regeln festlegen. Bilder jeglicher Art, Texte in angemessenem Umfang und schon ham die Mods keine Handhabe mehr.

Und jetzt kommt nicht mit: mimi - wir beugen uns nicht ... das ist genauso kindergartenmäßig wie das Verhalten der Mods. Wenn die sich nicht Erwachsen mit uns auseinandersetzen wollen, geben wir uns mit Ihnen ab jetzt garnicht mehr ab und geben nach (so ala: Der Klügere gibt nach ... und hat weiterhin Spaß). Es bedarf für jeden hier ja wohl nur 2-3 Klicks den ''Zeigt her Thread'' zu stornieren und den neuen zu abonnieren.

So, in dem Sinne - genießt das besserwerdene Wetter und füllt den neuen Thread mit Leben.

Gruß, Nico


----------



## blutbuche (15. August 2011)

...ich finde es nicht kindisch , seine grundsätze zu vetreten !! wenn man bei allem nachgibt , neeeee- gefällt mir gar nicht !!! ich unterwerfe mich nicht gerne ´einem diktat - das muss man als kind , da kann man sich nicht wehren - aber als mündiger mensch , muss nicht sein ...


----------



## dusi__ (15. August 2011)

es zwingt euch ja keiner hier zu sein...

aber mal eben in ein anderes thema zu wechseln tut ja wohl nicht weh?


----------



## LittleBoomer (15. August 2011)

...und der Klügere gibt nach.
Ich muß nicht mehr Threads lesen als bisher. Denn es wird ja wohl jetzt der neue genutzt. Der alte fällt ja weg, denn die Fotos und Geschichten die ich bisher so gerne hatte werde ich im 'Zeigt her Eure Cubes' ja nicht mehr finden, sind ja nicht Regelkonform.
Wobei es schon etwas komisch ist, das ganze, denn eigentlich müßte das ja dann in den 'Reviere, Reisen etc...' oder wie der heißt.
So ein schönes Mischmasch kreuz und quer gibts leider nicht. Oder aber ein KTWR nur für Cubes.........
Nö, laß mal. Man hätte den neuen auch einfach 'Daily Soap' nennen können.

cubistische Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Airmatic (15. August 2011)

Sooo, nach dem hier nur noch diskutiert wird, mal wieder ein paar Bilder!

Aus Plastik:







wird Edelmetall: 













Leider noch ne kleine Baustelle......


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2011)

sehr schön das Edelmetall


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (15. August 2011)

Dankeschön!!


----------



## MilkyWayne (15. August 2011)

Aber wieso edelmetall statt plastik?


----------



## ThomasAC (15. August 2011)

Ist das Litening aus Titan? Sieht sehr edel aus!


----------



## LittleBoomer (15. August 2011)

magnifique !!!
gehört aber in den Rennrad-Thread......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutlache (15. August 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ja dann muss ich mich durch tausend Treads durchwüllen wenn ich gute Panorma-Alpen-Bilder sehen will. So krieg ich alles auf den Präsentierteller gelegt. einfach nur runterscrollen Hammer Bilder anschauen mich darüber aufregen das ich hier nich so geile Trails habe und fertig.



*besser könnt ich's nicht sagen..*


----------



## cytrax (15. August 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> magnifique !!!
> gehört aber in den Rennrad-Thread......



Is doch egal ein cube isses doch BTW Schicker Plastik Hobel und das Edelmetall is auch


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (15. August 2011)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> Aber wieso edelmetall statt plastik?



Hmmmm, ich war schon immer ein verkappter Titan Fan (ich hatte schon mal 2 MTB´s vor Jahren) und nun gehts halt einfach "back to the roots".


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (15. August 2011)

ThomasAC schrieb:


> Ist das Litening aus Titan? Sieht sehr edel aus!



Yes it is!


----------



## Cortina (15. August 2011)

Ein Stereo aus Titan wäre aus was 

Cube_Airmatic, geiles Teil


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. August 2011)

Tom1977 schrieb:


> Mich stört primär die kommentarlose Willkür die hier herrscht, ohne das Thema wirklich zu diskutieren und für Alternativen zu sorgen.....


 Das trifft es - keiner hat hier ein Problem, über das man nicht reden könnte.......wenn man denn würde. 

Und RR sind ja nun noch schlimmer - als Bergpanoramen. 
Ich glaube, jetzt verkommt der Thread total....aber wenigstens ist der Beitrag Moderatorkonform.
Fast wie aus dem Katalog! (hihi) - die Zwinkies waren gerade Alle!


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (15. August 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ein Stereo aus Titan wäre aus was
> 
> Cube_Airmatic, geiles Teil



Danke Cortina!


----------



## kubitix (15. August 2011)

Cube


----------



## Silvermoon (15. August 2011)

... das Gleiche noch mal in der "Zwergen"-Version


----------



## blutbuche (15. August 2011)

Cube`s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (15. August 2011)

eure schnellspanner hinten sind auf "ich fang den ast" eingestellt


----------



## Silvermoon (15. August 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> eure schnellspanner hinten sind auf "ich fang den ast" eingestellt



was glaubste, wie wir hier im Odenwald an unser Kaminholz kommen - nur damit


----------



## dusi__ (15. August 2011)

dann bring mir auch ma paar raummeter mit


----------



## Silvermoon (15. August 2011)

... mach ich 

Holst du´s ab oder soll ich anliefern - kann aber ne Weile dauern ....

oh je, wir schweifen vom Thema ab, man möge es mir verzeihen


----------



## Landus (15. August 2011)

Uiuiui, jetzt wirds hier aber kritisch! Schon 4 Beiträge, OHNE BILD in einem Threat dessen Titel doch das genaue Gegenteil sagt!!! Wenn das die Mods sehen gibts gleich wieder Mecker

Um Abhilfe zu scheffen, hier mal ein älteres vom Snowmountain dem höchsten aller Fichtelmountains


----------



## Gummischwain (16. August 2011)

Dann mal wieder Bilder...ohne Urlaub... und ohne viel Landschaft... 

Dafür mit neuer Bremsscheibe 









Die alte Scheibe hat den "Arbeitgeber" gewechselt!


----------



## blautinabe1 (16. August 2011)

siehe unten


----------



## buschhase (16. August 2011)

Gefällt mal richtig gut. Vor allem die goldenen Highlights durch Lenker und Klemme, find ich total genial.


----------



## blautinabe1 (16. August 2011)

Ja Danke!
Jogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoJan (16. August 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Hier mal mein aufgerüstetes Enduro AMS 125 mit 150/160 mm Federweg , 210mm /180mm Disc und 2,4 Zoll Tublessbereifung-steckt richtig was weg!!!!!!!!!!!
> Gruß Jogi
> ...



Schade, dass die Bilder nur so klein sind.... Wären die Thumbs noch größer, hätte dies eine weit aus stärkere Auswirkung auf die Übersichtlichkeit im Thread


----------



## navpp (16. August 2011)

@blautinabe1: Für Handyfotos sind die ja recht gut, aber stell sie bitte etwas kleiner ein. Die sprengen wahrscheinlich die Mehrzahl aller Bildschirme und wers groß sehen will kann ja in dein Bilderalbum klicken.


----------



## blautinabe1 (16. August 2011)

Besser so ?











gruß Jogi


----------



## blautinabe1 (16. August 2011)

siehe Oben!


----------



## MilkyWayne (16. August 2011)

puuh, sicher dass das mit der größeren einbaulänge des dämpfers hinten nicht iwann rahmenprobleme gibt, weil er für die jetzt völlig neue Belastung einfach nicht gemacht ist?


----------



## JDEM (16. August 2011)

Mir würd eher die Geometrie missfallen, sieht so hoch und stelzig aus durch den längeren Dämpfer und die Spacer unterm Vorbau. Aber das ist ja Geschmackssache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (16. August 2011)

Also die Geo sieht zumindest gewöhnungsbedürftig aus...

Was mir vor allem nicht gefällt ist, dass das bike völlig mit Decals zugekleistert ist. 

Aber Geschmackssache halt...


----------



## missK (16. August 2011)

Ich war gestern auch mal wieder nach 4Wochen aufm Bike unterwegs. Hier ein Bild aufm Heimweg vom schääne Pälzerwald...






Grüße Kris


----------



## heizer1979 (16. August 2011)

rein fahrtechnisch ist es heikel seinen schwerpunkt so weit nach hinten zu verlagern. du verlierst dadurch den grip auf dem vorderrad und bei dem kleinsten hindernis besteht -sturzgefahr-


----------



## Vincy (16. August 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Oder so ?http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/952801
> Jogi


 

Passt, aber bitte oben die großen Bilder löschen.


----------



## blautinabe1 (16. August 2011)

Hi fährt sich sehr ausgewogen bergauf und bergab. Nicht stelzig. Echt erprobt. So soll es sein! Ist ein 22 Zoll Rahmen und ich bin 1,91 m Groß. Andere Hersteller bieten kaum große Allmoutains/Enduros an. Ich war vorher schon vom robusten AMS Rahmen überzeugt. 
Geo: Der Sattel ist nur wegen Abfahrt reingeschoben. Das verzerrt die Ansicht wohl etwas. Aber sich ist Alles auch immer Geschmackssache.
Gruß Jogi 
Ps.: Geht auch mit Ballast


----------



## kube (16. August 2011)

22" bei 1.91, ich bin 1.97 und komme super mit dem Ltd 20" hin, habe beim kauf auch auf einem 22" gesessen und kam mir vor wie auf ner Streckbank..


----------



## dusi__ (16. August 2011)

du musst echt lange beine haben


----------



## stereorider84 (16. August 2011)

war gestern noch kurz unterwegs,war echt geiles wetter.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## stereorider84 (16. August 2011)

eigenlich müsste da noch ein bild dabei sein ich bekomm es aber schon wieder nicht gebacken.


----------



## stereorider84 (16. August 2011)

ah, jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## celly1988 (16. August 2011)

so ich war heute auch mal mit meinem Cube unterwegs nur leider ist es noch nicht fertig aufgrund der lieferzeit der anderen Hope sachen aber zum fahren heute hat es trotzdem gereicht 












Gruß Marcel


----------



## kubitix (16. August 2011)

Cube


----------



## xerto (16. August 2011)

hübsches bike 

sehr sauber

wie schafft ihr das?

da kann man ja fast von der kette essen


----------



## mzaskar (16. August 2011)

Die kette kannst du essen


----------



## stereorider84 (16. August 2011)




----------



## stereorider84 (16. August 2011)




----------



## blautinabe1 (16. August 2011)

War eben mal ein wenig rumschmuddeln.......










So sieht man auch die normale Fahrgeometrie besser als weiter oben auf den Urlaubsbildern, mit etwas "Dirtpatina"..........
MFG Jog


----------



## blautinabe1 (16. August 2011)

kube schrieb:


> 22" bei 1.91, ich bin 1.97 und komme super mit dem Ltd 20" hin, habe beim kauf auch auf einem 22" gesessen und kam mir vor wie auf ner Streckbank..



Hi , ich habe beim Kauf sofort den unmöglichen 120mm Syntace gegen einen mit nur 90mm tauschen lassen-passt mir super!!!

Ich habe noch einen  Rocky Mountain Element Team Only mit 20,5 Zoll der mir viel zu klein ist. Resultat ist eine zu große Sattelüberhöhung was nur für Rennen taugt!
Mfg Jogi


----------



## BIKESTARR (16. August 2011)

ich fahre 22"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasAC (16. August 2011)

Gestern Abend:


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. August 2011)

Zur Info - der Mod. hat gesprochen!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8628602&postcount=16

LG Spuri


----------



## navpp (16. August 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Besser so ?
> gruß Jogi



Viel besser, vielen Dank!


----------



## blutbuche (17. August 2011)

@spuri : ....und mein komentar   is schon wieder verschwunden ..uuupppss....
ah nee, hab ihn woanders gefunden ..


----------



## blutbuche (17. August 2011)

spuriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, spuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. August 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> spuriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, spuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


 
 Was schreist denn hier so rum....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (17. August 2011)

dachte , du wärst net mehr da ...


----------



## mtblukas (17. August 2011)

wo ist eig. seaplot?


----------



## blutbuche (17. August 2011)

ewig nix mehr gehört . gelesen ......


----------



## unocz (17. August 2011)

mein cube und ich ............


----------



## Themeankitty (17. August 2011)

Sepalot wohnt ganz in der nähe von mir...


----------



## beuze1 (17. August 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> wo ist eig. seaplot?




Wahrscheinlich Urlaubsbilder sortieren..
oder gar gesperrt, da er ja einer der top "Schau wo ich mit meinem Cube war"
Landschaftsfotografen war..
Schade aber so ein Cube das 50000x verkauft worden ist macht halt so alleine nix her, ohne das dazu gehörende Geläuf.


----------



## blutbuche (18. August 2011)

da muss sogar ich dir mal ausnahmslos recht geben !!!


----------



## JDEM (18. August 2011)

@Unocz

Klasse Bild mit toller Stimmung!


----------



## isaba72 (18. August 2011)

celly1988 schrieb:


> so ich war heute auch mal mit meinem Cube unterwegs nur leider ist es noch nicht fertig aufgrund der lieferzeit der anderen Hope sachen aber zum fahren heute hat es trotzdem gereicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo,

scharfes Teil , gefällt mir sehr gut! Sieht nach Eigenkreation aus was die Farben betrifft!!??

Gruß
Alf


----------



## lostboys1966 (18. August 2011)

du fährst in dem Zauberwald mit einem Baumarkt MTB nd kommst raus mit einem Cube ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strampelaffe (18. August 2011)

Zauberwald hört sich gut an...... vielleicht kann man Moderatoren da mal verzaubern lassen. 
Aber ich meine, ein solches Schild auch in unserer Gegend schon einmal gesehen zu haben. Wo genau ist denn DIESER Zauberwald ?


----------



## lostboys1966 (18. August 2011)

hi im Hambachthal

hey du bist ja ganz aus der Nähe
bei Idar Obrstein

stimmts?


----------



## isaba72 (18. August 2011)




----------



## Strampelaffe (18. August 2011)

> hi im Hambachthal


 
Bingo !!! 
Komme aus Herrstein, also nicht ganz aus der Ecke. Habe mich aber mal in dieser Richtung über Kirschweiler-Hüttgeswasen "verirrt" und kam dann genau dort raus. War dann auch von den vielen anderen Schildchen an den Bäumen "verzaubert". 









Woher genau kommst du denn ?


----------



## lostboys1966 (18. August 2011)

Strampelaffe schrieb:


> Bingo !!!
> Komme aus Herrstein, also nicht ganz aus der Ecke. Habe mich aber mal in dieser Richtung über Kirschweiler-Hüttgeswasen "verirrt" und kam dann genau dort raus. War dann auch von den vielen anderen Schildchen an den Bäumen "verzaubert".
> 
> 
> ...


 
na das ist ja geil 
genau die Bilder mit den Schildchen
komm aus Birkenfeld
hey vielleict können wir ja mal paar touren drehen
das wäre doch was


----------



## Strampelaffe (18. August 2011)

> na das ist ja geil
> genau die Bilder mit den Schildchen
> komm aus Birkenfeld
> hey vielleict können wir ja mal paar touren drehen
> das wäre doch was


 
Hast 'ne PN.


----------



## invalid (18. August 2011)

Bei dem perfekten Wetter heute mal der erste Ausritt mit allen Umbauten die geplannt und nun vollendet sind. Und bei der Ausfahrt hab ich sogar im flachen Leipzig nen schönen Single Trail gefunden, da konnte die Reba gleich mal paar böse Baumwurzeln plätten. Mit den Nobby Nics bin ich bisher auch sehr zufrieden. 

Original: Cube Analog 2011
Umbauten: Reba RLT 2011 100 mm , Avid Elixir CR 185/160 , Nobby Nic 2,25


----------



## BIKESTARR (18. August 2011)




----------



## Mindstepper (18. August 2011)

War heute auch ein wenig radlen auf dem Kappelberg (Stgt.-Fellbach) bei dem schönen Wetter. Später geht es evtl wieder radlen, wenn meine bessere Hälfte da ist.
Wünsche allen noch einen schönen Tag.

Ich:




Blick nach rechts:




Blick nach links:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (18. August 2011)

geht ja mal wieder vorran hier 

heute die beiden bikes für den alpen urlaub nächste woche getrimmt 













 änderungen : Umbau auf 2-fach, Kefü , bashguard (marke eigenbau, altes großes XT kettenblatt mit schleifstein zahnlos geprügelt und ein wenig zusammengebogen  ) , neue griffe und schlammfänger für die gabel...achja und ne neue kette 

und dann noch das hier gefunden :


----------



## kube (18. August 2011)

@BIKESTARR könntest du mir sagen wo du die Fat Albert mit den weissen Rändern her hast?
Thx


----------



## celly1988 (18. August 2011)

isaba72 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> scharfes Teil , gefällt mir sehr gut! Sieht nach Eigenkreation aus was die Farben betrifft!!??
> 
> ...


 

ja rahmen wurde vor 2 wochen erst Pulverbechichtet das Bike wurde selbst zusammengestellt und aufgebaut !!!!

Gruß Marcel


----------



## mtblukas (18. August 2011)

kube schrieb:


> @BIKESTARR könntest du mir sagen wo du die Fat Albert mit den weissen Rändern her hast?
> Thx



Cube Edition.


----------



## beuze1 (18. August 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> da muss sogar ich dir mal ausnahmslos recht geben !!!



Dass ich das noch erleben darf..

*Feierabendrunde von gestern..
Ehrlich MOD, ich wollte mein Cube noch ins Bild stellen,
aber der Auslöser war schneller.
.




Am Ziel


*


----------



## kubitix (18. August 2011)

hi beuze,

da is aber ganz schön Unordnung bei dir, tz tz tz,räum mal auf.

Btw immer wieder schön deine Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (18. August 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> und dann noch das hier gefunden :



lieber dusi...

warum machst du denn dein hübsches bike kaputt?


----------



## Themeankitty (18. August 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> lieber dusi...
> 
> warum machst du denn dein hübsches bike kaputt?


----------



## mzaskar (19. August 2011)

alles Brennholz für den Winter


----------



## dusi__ (19. August 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


>


----------



## Gummischwain (19. August 2011)

dusi schrieb:


>



Mach dir nichts draus!
Das sind Kampfspuren und die trägt man mit Würde und Stolz!


----------



## dusi__ (19. August 2011)

hab mir gestern abend noch ne schöne delle aufm downhill reingeballert .... ich sags ja..sauber machen bringt nix...


----------



## BIKESTARR (19. August 2011)

kube schrieb:


> @BIKESTARR könntest du mir sagen wo du die Fat Albert mit den weissen Rändern her hast?
> Thx


 
Die waren schon


----------



## rabi05 (19. August 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> hab mir gestern abend noch ne schöne delle aufm downhill reingeballert .... ich sags ja..sauber machen bringt nix...



also alle ihre verbeulten und zerkratzten bikes dem dusi geben der braucht kein schönes Bike.


----------



## Themeankitty (19. August 2011)

dusi schrieb:


>


----------



## dusi__ (19. August 2011)

wird schon,  ich komm drüber weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabfive (19. August 2011)

... mal ein paar aktuelle


----------



## MtbGrobi (20. August 2011)

@fabfive: nice


----------



## Themeankitty (20. August 2011)

@Fabfive: Sieht wircklich geil aus !


----------



## ooooA8 (21. August 2011)

.

Cube Stereo RX 2010





.


----------



## rabi05 (21. August 2011)

Hab gerade mal die Felgen von meinem Kumpel getestet mit meinen Smart Sam die im Keller seit geraumer zeit in der Ecke wohnten. Sieht nicht schlecht aus finde ich obwohl ich auf die Hookworm stehe. 



















hier der eigentliche Zustand




*wenn wer die Weissen Laufräder haben will suche gerade die gleichen oder ähnliche in Schwarz. Sollten 2.5er Reifen drauf passen.*


----------



## Languste (21. August 2011)

Sieht doch mal klasse aus. Wenn du mit den Pneus zurecht kommst.
Aber, in welchem Shop bekommt man denn den geilen Seitenstaender?


----------



## Themeankitty (21. August 2011)

@ ooooA8 
Dein Stereo sieht sau gut aus,irgendwie find ich das ganze Bild übelst geil


----------



## ooooA8 (21. August 2011)

Hmm, ist aber ein stinkt normales Stereo  bis auf Pedalen und Sattel und Bremsscheiben.

Trotzdem schön das es gefällt.


----------



## rabi05 (22. August 2011)

Languste schrieb:


> Sieht doch mal klasse aus. Wenn du mit den Pneus zurecht kommst.
> Aber, in welchem Shop bekommt man denn den geilen Seitenstaender?



Ich glaube bei Holz Meyer oder wenn man glück hat liegen super teile einfach so rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Airmatic (22. August 2011)

Jetzt werden zwar gleich wieder die Nörgeler kommen, aber der Thread heißt halt "Zeigt her eure Cubes", auch wenn ich schon wieder mit meinem Renner komme 

Nun ist der Titanenrenner fertig und hat auch schon die erste Jungfernfahrt hinter sich....


----------



## xerto (22. August 2011)

Also mir gefällts...

Nettes Bike 

Wir sind mit Rennrädern schon Trails gefahren.  geht


----------



## cytrax (22. August 2011)

SEHR GEIL  Irgendwie steh ich auf Titan


----------



## Languste (22. August 2011)

So, gereinigt, Daempfer eingestellt und alles nochmals kontrolliert.
Donnerstag kann´s losgehen richtung Bodensee 
ENDLICH  (hoffe das Wetter passt)


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. August 2011)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Jetzt werden zwar gleich wieder die Nörgeler kommen, aber der Thread heißt halt "Zeigt her eure Cubes",


 Das schon - aber das ganze Forum heißt...genau.... MTB!!!
Und bei dem Anblick bekomme ich vielleicht ´ne Titanblutvergiftung - 
ich werde mich u. U. beim Mod. beschweren müssen, das gehört hier her:
http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/   
Schönes teil - aber ich will es nicht haben....


----------



## Dave-o (23. August 2011)

Ich find den Renner ja mal richtig geil!! Ist ja echt perfekt aufgebaut!! Hoffe du jagst das Litening auch viele Tkm durchs Land!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Airmatic (23. August 2011)

Danke Dave, das werd ich machen, aber die größere Leidenschaft ist dann doch das MTB!
aber auf alle Fälle wird er sehr gut für die Grundlage herhalten müssen!!
Danke auch an alle anderen für´s Lob, mir gefällt der Renner nun auch viel besser, als ich ihn mir vor dem Aufbau vorgestellt habe


----------



## rabi05 (23. August 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Das schon - aber das ganze Forum heißt...genau.... MTB!!!
> Und bei dem Anblick bekomme ich vielleicht ´ne Titanblutvergiftung -
> ich werde mich u. U. beim Mod. beschweren müssen, das gehört hier her:
> http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/
> Schönes teil - aber ich will es nicht haben....



MTB= mein tolles Bike also passt es doch


----------



## LittleBoomer (23. August 2011)

oder auch: Mein Titan Bike


----------



## kube (23. August 2011)

Ich find den Renner auch super


----------



## Friendsofmine (23. August 2011)

Das HPT sieht ja mal lecker aus. Farbgebung wie bei der seligen "Senna Duc "
Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. August 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> oder auch: Mein Titan Bike


 Das müssen wir dann wohl gelten lassen.


----------



## sepalot (24. August 2011)

... das sind meine CUBE's ...






















.........


----------



## Dave-o (24. August 2011)

Dann schieß ich meins gleich nochmal hinterher 












Hier die sofortige Strafe für einen kurzen Ausflug in urbane Gefilde 






(Sorry, nicht die beste Qualität...)
Wünsche euch allen noch einen schönen Abend!!


----------



## Focusracer (24. August 2011)

Sagt mal was benutzt ihr für die gabelrohre zu pflegen?


----------



## Dave-o (24. August 2011)

Im Moment Brunox Gabeldeo, ist recht günstig und riecht super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusracer (24. August 2011)

loool  
dankeschön 

Aber in belgien ist es schwer zu bekommen beim lokal händler


----------



## Themeankitty (24. August 2011)

Viele raten auch davon ab,weil es die zähe Fettschicht an den  Gabeldichtungen flüssiger macht,und so Dreck hineinkommt !!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. August 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Viele raten auch davon ab,weil es die zähe Fettschicht an den  Gabeldichtungen flüssiger macht,und so Dreck hineinkommt !!!


Ja - einige Hersteller raten nunmehr davon ab. 
Allerdings hat es meines Erachtens auch nicht wirklich geschadet. 
Ich nehme es zugegebener Maßen nun seltener - mache die Rohre aber (fast) nach jeder Ausfahrt mittels Microfasertuch/Pinsel staub/dreckfrei. 
Und wenn schon was drauf, dann in der Tat Brunox. 
Aber da das einfache Brunox Zeugs - und nicht das teurere Gabel-Deo. 
Böse Zungen behaupten nämlich - es ist der Selbe Inhalt. 
Nimm  aber auf keinen Fall ein Silikon-Spray!!!


----------



## LittleBoomer (25. August 2011)

Focusracer schrieb:


> Sagt mal was benutzt ihr für die gabelrohre zu pflegen?



Hin und wieder ein wenig Gabelöl mit dem Lappen aufgetragen...


Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## blautinabe1 (25. August 2011)

Dave-o schrieb:


> Im Moment Brunox Gabeldeo, ist recht günstig und riecht super



Das Zeug soll angeblich die Dichtungen aufweichen und zerstören, habe ich gehört!
Ich nehmen einfaches Suspensionöl vom Motorrad oder Bike!!!!!
Da passiert nichts!!!!!
Gruß Jogi


----------



## blautinabe1 (25. August 2011)

?


----------



## fatz (25. August 2011)

egal was. aber putzt die gabel. und brunox etc. tut den dichtungen definitiv nix. mach ich seit
jahren und hab noch nie probleme damit.


----------



## Focusracer (25. August 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Hin und wieder ein wenig Gabelöl mit dem Lappen aufgetragen...
> 
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Hallo 

Danke, ich werde das auf jeden fall machen, jetzt wurde mir egsagt das fox gabeln 2 mal im jahr gewartet werden müssen --'


----------



## Gummischwain (25. August 2011)

In meinen Augen vollkommen überflüssig!
Nach der Fahrt die Standrohre kurz mit einem weichen Lappen säubern und hin und wieder die Abstreifer von der Dreckkruste befreien.

Was immer dieser Brunox-Blödsinn soll??? 
Man kann die Gabel nicht von außen schmieren (und zum reinigen brauchst kein Brunox)?! Es sei den du spritzt das Zeug mit ner Nadel unter die Abstreifer, was aber grober Unfug wäre! Wenn du das Zeug von außen dran  kippst, ist kurzfristig das Losbrechmoment der Abschreifer herrab gesetzt. Der Effekt  verflüchtigt sich allerdings nach ein par Kilometern. Bringen tut's nichts außer das du schön den Staub anziehst und die Abstreifer so noch mehr zu tun haben.

Schöner Marketing Gag auf den anscheinend immer noch Leute reinfallen! 

Selbiges gilt für die bescheuerten Wartungsintervalle die FOX vorgibt. Wer die einhält ist selber schuld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (25. August 2011)

......Fox Gabeln zweimal im Jahr zur Wartung........


Wie wild auf den Oberschenkel hauend, und Tränen vom lachen in den Augen.  

Schwalbe will stündliche überprüfung einführen, ob der Reifen noch Luft hat und noch schwarz ist.


----------



## Themeankitty (25. August 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> ......Fox Gabeln zweimal im Jahr zur Wartung........
> 
> 
> Wie wild auf den Oberschenkel hauend, und Tränen vom lachen in den Augen.
> ...



Seh ich auch so!


----------



## blautinabe1 (25. August 2011)

Standrohre mit öligem Lappen reinigen und etwas Federgabelöl mit Spritze unter die Abstreifer mache ich nach jeder langen Tour oder nach Matsch und Nässe. Gabelöl wechseln reicht ja auch bei Vielfahrern 1mal im Jahr. Jedenfalls bei Rockshox und Maguragabeln. Mach ich schon immer so und habe beste Erfahrungen damit. Meine Erfahrungen habe ich im Motocross gemacht und das kannste übertragen. Der Aufwand ist vertretbar der 
<Technik zuliebeJogi


----------



## bjoern1082 (25. August 2011)

Am Sonntag gab es eine angenehme 60km Tour durch Essen-Bottrop-Duisburg-Mülheim-und zurück nach Essen. Schön an der Ruhr entlang 

Nach ca 18km. 







Nach ca 40km






Trotz allem hats echt fun gemacht.


----------



## LittleBoomer (25. August 2011)

Dir hat einer das Hinterrad geklaut ??


----------



## beuze1 (25. August 2011)

*Und der Foto ist auch kaputt gegangen..
oder was sind das für seltsame farben.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (25. August 2011)

Na, das ist die Sonnenbrillen-Blende!


----------



## Gerrit1972 (25. August 2011)

cube gibt doch nur bis 120 kg garantie


----------



## MilkyWayne (25. August 2011)

wie stellst du dein bike bitte ab, wenn du das laufrad draußen hast ?! der arme rahmen, das arme schaltwerk


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (25. August 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Hin und wieder ein wenig Gabelöl mit dem Lappen aufgetragen...
> 
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Ich nehm immer Ballistol,...............damit wird meine Bike zur richtigen Waffe 

Und noch mal dankeschön an alle denen meine Titanrenner gefällt!!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. August 2011)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Ich nehm immer Ballistol,...............damit wird meine Bike zur richtigen Waffe....
> Und noch mal dankeschön an alle denen meine Titanrenner gefällt!!


 denke Ballistol, WD 40 & Brunox ist anähernd das gleiche Zeugs...
Aber Dein RR ist natürlich mit Ballistol gefühlte 13 km/h schneller.


----------



## cytrax (25. August 2011)

VORSICHT!!! WD40 ist KEIN SCHMIERÖL. WD40 ist reinigend aber schmiert so gut wie nicht. WD40 benutz ich am Bike überhaupt nicht und Brunox nur für die Kette und Waffen. (Sportschütze)

Bei der Federgabel bau ich die Staubabstreiferdichtungen aus, reinige den Staubabstreifer mit Alkohol und tränke ihn mit Fox-Float Fluid. Laut Hi-Bike Video kann man unter die Dichtung auch noch Gabelfett schmieren aber andere öle bringen da technisch gesehen nix.

Für Lager usw. benutz ich Finish Line Teflon Fett funzt 1A und is Wasserabweisend.

Der Titan Renner is echt schick^^


----------



## fatz (25. August 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Aber Dein RR ist natürlich mit Ballistol gefühlte 13 km/h schneller.


ned nur gefuehlt. sonst hast ja immer den geruch in der nase.

duck und weg.....................


----------



## Landus (25. August 2011)

Jetzt muss ich natürlich auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben

Ich benutze fast überall am Bike WD40, alles, außer Bremsscheiben
Immer auf Gabel und Dämpfer nen kleinen spritzer, ab und zu mal auf die Lagerpunkte, Schaltwerk und Umwerfer. 

Ungefähr alle 3 Monate mach ich mal Finish Line Teflon Fett auf Lager und Kette.

Ich weiß, es klingt komisch, aber ich hatte noch nie ein Problem zwecks mangelnder Schmierung und dergleichen.

Achja, ist ja ein bilderthreat, deshalb hier noch was neues:









Hab den Dämpfer umgedreht, dadurch lässt er sich einfacher einigen, und ich hab mir nen Spritzschutz aus nem alten Schlauch drangebastelt, zusätzlich zum MuddyBoard. 

Ein angenehmer Nebeneffekt durch das umdrehen ist, dass das merkwürdige "Schmatzen" des Dämpfers komplett wegfällt, jetzt ist alles flüsterleise


----------



## MilkyWayne (25. August 2011)

hihi da möcht ich bergauf auf asphalt gerne mal den lock hebel während der Fahrt bedienen ^^


----------



## Landus (25. August 2011)

Der Dämpfer hat ja kein richtiges Lockout in dem Sinne...
Der Hinterbau wippt sowieso schon fast nicht, auserdem will ich keine Bestzeiten bergauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (25. August 2011)

ich weiß schon dass ein rp23 nur ne plattform hat  hab selbst einen im keller, genauer einen rp23 drcv, aber der sollte unter euch cubelern leider nicht ganz so bekannt sein (wobei er einfach nur PERFEKT ist  )


----------



## Sgt.Green (25. August 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> denke Ballistol, WD 40 & Brunox ist anähernd das gleiche Zeugs...
> Aber Dein RR ist natürlich mit Ballistol gefühlte 13 km/h schneller.



Nur mal nebenbei, Ballistol ist definitiv nicht annähernd das gleiche wie WD 40 und Brunox!


----------



## stereorider84 (25. August 2011)

hi @ all,

Sgt.green hat recht.
und wd40 ist auch was anderes als brunox.

wir benutzen im betrieb wd 40 als caramba ersatz.


----------



## cytrax (26. August 2011)

stereorider84 schrieb:


> hi @ all,
> 
> Sgt.green hat recht.
> und wd40 ist auch was anderes als brunox.
> ...




Also als Rostlöser für z.B. festsitzende Schrauben, aber ned zum Schmieren  Auf die Kette schmier ich Brunox und sonst benutz ich das Öl nirgends am Bike.


----------



## isaba72 (26. August 2011)




----------



## Gummischwain (26. August 2011)

Landus schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich natürlich auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben
> 
> Ich benutze fast überall am Bike WD40, alles, außer Bremsscheiben
> Immer auf Gabel und Dämpfer nen kleinen spritzer, ab und zu mal auf die Lagerpunkte, Schaltwerk und Umwerfer.



Na Mahlzeit! 
Mit WD40 spülst du jeglichen Schmierfilm auf beweglichen Teilen weg. 
Das Zeug ist KEIN Schmiermittel sondern eher als CARAMBA-Ersatz zu nutzen!

Na ja, mir Wurst. Ist zum Glück nicht mein bike!


----------



## CJee83 (26. August 2011)




----------



## idworker (26. August 2011)

für die Kette nehme ich Brunox Top Kett, echt Klasse.


----------



## LittleBoomer (26. August 2011)

Also auch von mir mal noch die Bestätigung: WD40 reinigt. Es reinigt auch die Schmierung weg. Also Hände weg. Einfach auch mal lesen, was so auf den Flaschen draufsteht.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (26. August 2011)

Wird das jetzt hier der Cube Öl Fred ?!

...... ich nehme die gleichen Sachen wie für die Duc.


----------



## Gummischwain (26. August 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> ... Einfach auch mal lesen, was so auf den Flaschen draufsteht.




Bilder habe ich übrigens keine neuen, da mein Stereo gerade zerlegt im Keller liegt und auf eine "Wiederbelebung" wartet! 
Nach ca. 3000 km waren leider die Schwingenlager hinüber... 

Danke an CUBE für den furztrockenen Einbau und die Missachtung der sinnvollen Verwendung von Loctite!


----------



## CJee83 (26. August 2011)

Hab ne neue Bremse auf meinem Stereo. Ne Formula Mega. Gabs bei action sports mit 203 Scheiben vorne und hinten. 
Hat schon jemand schlechte Erfahrungen mit ner 203er Scheibe hinten gemacht? Also z.B. nen Hinterbaubruch?


----------



## CJee83 (26. August 2011)

Um hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder reinzustellen und den langweiligen Öltalk zu unterbrechen habe ich hier ein paar schöne Eindrücke von meinem 4-tägigen Davos-Bike&Hike Urlaub.


----------



## sepalot (26. August 2011)

das ist ein Bild ....







... jetzt sinds schon zwei Bilder ...










​


----------



## mi2 (26. August 2011)

gestern auf der suche nach neuen wegen. najaq nichts gutes gefunden (wie man sieht )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landus (26. August 2011)

> Mit WD40 spülst du jeglichen Schmierfilm auf beweglichen Teilen weg....
> Na ja, mir Wurst. Ist zum Glück nicht mein bike!



Dessen binn ich mir völlig bewusst, da ich fast jeden Tag WD40 in der Arbeit benutze

Es ist eher so, dass ich viel zu faul binn, mir mit dem Fett die Hände schmutzig zu machen, WD40 ist da einfacher, nur aufklappen, hinhalten, draufdrücken, fertig

Klingt bescheuert und ich binn auch nicht stolz drauf, dass ich meine Lager so quäle, aber diese saison halten sie noch, und übern Winter wird es komplett erneuert.


----------



## buschhase (26. August 2011)

Das Hanzz ist doch immer wieder ein Traum.
Fährst du den Sattel echt so eingestellt? Sieht irgendwie unbequem aus.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## sepalot (26. August 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Das Hanzz ist doch immer wieder ein Traum.
> Fährst du den Sattel echt so eingestellt? Sieht irgendwie unbequem aus.
> 
> Gruß
> Nico


 
klar fährt man den so, ist ja kein Tourenrad ... wird ja fast ausschl. nur bergab bewegt und da steht man ja auf dem Bike und sitzt nicht drauf ... außerdem ist das ein Dirt-Sattel, auf sowas kann man auch nicht wirklich sitzen für ne Tour


----------



## cytrax (26. August 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> ​



Einfach a Traum des Hanzz  Ich fahr jeden Tag an einem vorbei und denk mir irgendwann, ja irgendwann.......


----------



## Sgt.Green (26. August 2011)

Landus schrieb:


> Dessen binn ich mir völlig bewusst, da ich fast jeden Tag WD40 in der Arbeit benutze
> 
> Es ist eher so, dass ich viel zu faul binn, mir mit dem Fett die Hände schmutzig zu machen, WD40 ist da einfacher, nur aufklappen, hinhalten, draufdrücken, fertig
> 
> Klingt bescheuert und ich binn auch nicht stolz drauf, dass ich meine Lager so quäle, aber diese saison halten sie noch, und übern Winter wird es komplett erneuert.



In die Lager kommt eh kein Tröpchen davon wenn du WD40 so anwendest wie beschrieben, also keine Angst


----------



## ricgo (26. August 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Würfel. Es sind zwar nur Handy-Pics aber trotzdem ganz nett anzuschauen.


----------



## buschhase (26. August 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> klar fährt man den so, ist ja kein Tourenrad ... wird ja fast ausschl. nur bergab bewegt und da steht man ja auf dem Bike und sitzt nicht drauf ... außerdem ist das ein Dirt-Sattel, auf sowas kann man auch nicht wirklich sitzen für ne Tour



Ja, gut - schon klar. Ich mag es trotzdem lieber, wenn die ein wenig gerader sind. Weil, wenn man ehrlich ist, sitzt man doch relativ häufig zwischen durch drauf. Aber ist wahrscheinlich Po und Geschmacks abhängig.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Landus (27. August 2011)

Schick, wieder mal ein Fritzz-Fahrer eins der besten Cube-Bikes überhaupt.

Am Sonntag abend gibts auch paar neue Bilder von mir, Fritzz + extreme FichtelTrails, man darf gespannt sein, entweder hier oder in der Action-Galerie


----------



## Scott_Pascal (27. August 2011)

Geiles Fritzz, freue mich immer auf solche Bilder


----------



## 0ml0r (28. August 2011)

leider kein Fritzz...
Heute mal die neue Gangschaltung eingefahren.... läuft super cremig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (28. August 2011)

Auch erwüscht.
Haben ja Ähnlichkeiten


----------



## Schabo Marc (28. August 2011)

@ 0ml0r : bei deinem Bike würde ich meins sofort stehen lassen


----------



## floggel (28. August 2011)

0ml0r schrieb:


> leider kein Fritzz...
> Heute mal die neue Gangschaltung eingefahren.... läuft super cremig
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/imag0703.jpg/


Ludwigshöhe?


----------



## Friendsofmine (29. August 2011)

Die Farbkombi ist ........sagen wir.......gewöhnungsbedürftig. Die weisse P6 die weisse Fox........hmmm irgendwie......


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. August 2011)

Die weiße Fox passt imho perfekt und die Stütze geht auch, der Rahmen schaut gut aus, tauschen?


----------



## 0ml0r (29. August 2011)

floggel schrieb:


> Ludwigshöhe?


ganz genau ,  kommst auch aus der region ?

joa die Farbkombi ist so, weil ich einen Rahmenbruch hatte (früher weiss/rotes Stereo the one) und mir Cube einfach nen Team Rahmen geschickt hat. Hätte ich gewusst das man für einen Aufpreis nen andren Rahmen bekommen kann, hätte ich mir nen Fritzzrahmen gekauft. 
Ich find die Kombi aber gar nicht soo schlimm.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (29. August 2011)

Nice Bike+ Bier


----------



## Ostwandlager (29. August 2011)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Die weiße Fox passt imho perfekt und die Stütze geht auch, der Rahmen schaut gut aus, tauschen?



*die Radler Flasche paßt aber nicht zu deinem blauen abgesetzten Bike*


----------



## Friendsofmine (29. August 2011)

Na da sieht das Löwenbräu mit Cube Radl auf dem Kronkorken schon besser aus.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereorider84 (29. August 2011)

hy @ 0ml0r.
die weisse fox gefällt mir sehr gut die weisse Stütze eher nicht.
hier mal zum vergleich mit schwarzer stütze und schwarzer REV.


----------



## stereorider84 (29. August 2011)

hy nochmal an 0ml0r,

ich habe gerade auf deinem Bild gesehen das dein schaltzug der zum Umwerfer führt auch vorne an der Federgabel kratzt, musste mal danach schauen bei mir hats schon spuren hinterlassen.


----------



## invalid (29. August 2011)




----------



## CG283 (30. August 2011)

Endlich mal wieder ein Hardtail


----------



## MPK (30. August 2011)

War zwar vor gefühlten 2000 Seiten schon mal da, aber da hier nur solch schöne CUBE-Rahmen rumgeistern, musste ich auch noch mal.


----------



## Themeankitty (30. August 2011)

Du hast viele Teile von Reaction am Sting verwendet,stimmts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MPK (30. August 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Du hast viele Teile von Reaction am Sting verwendet,stimmts



Da hast Du sowas von Recht


----------



## homebasement (31. August 2011)




----------



## Scott_Pascal (31. August 2011)

Schick

Bin mal gespannt, wann die ersten 2012ler hier auftauchen


----------



## Themeankitty (31. August 2011)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Schick
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, wann die ersten 2012ler hier auftauchen




Also im Cube 2012 Thread haben doch schon einige die "günstigen" Cube Hardtail Modelle gepostet !


----------



## Scott_Pascal (31. August 2011)

echt kann man die schon kaufen?


----------



## Themeankitty (31. August 2011)

JA, ohne scheiss


----------



## Scott_Pascal (31. August 2011)

nice auf der messe direkt oder wie


----------



## Themeankitty (31. August 2011)

Also mein Bike Händler hatte das 2012 Aim und Analog schon im Shop stehen


----------



## patrick... (31. August 2011)

beim Händler kann man die kaufen - habe seit Anfang/Mitte August ein Acid 2012


----------



## Scott_Pascal (31. August 2011)

Nice
bin gespannt wann die etwas höheren preisklassen kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (31. August 2011)

Das Epo ist auch schon verfügbar, gesehen bei multicycle in Garmisch.

Grüße Christian


----------



## rabi05 (31. August 2011)

MPK schrieb:


> War zwar vor gefühlten 2000 Seiten schon mal da, aber da hier nur solch schöne CUBE-Rahmen rumgeistern, musste ich auch noch mal.



was ist das für ein schutzblech hinten ?????


----------



## 0ml0r (31. August 2011)

stereorider84 schrieb:


> hy @ 0ml0r.
> die weisse fox gefällt mir sehr gut die weisse Stütze eher nicht.
> hier mal zum vergleich mit schwarzer stütze und schwarzer REV.



mir gefällt dein Bike vom Gesamteindruck, um einiges besser . Bis auf die grauen Alberts. die sind nicht mein Fall.

Die weissen Parts habe ich mir ja nicht ausgesucht (sind vom meinem alten "The One")

und das mit dem Scheuern kann ich bestätigen ^^ der Lack ist komplett weg an der Stelle...
Kann man den Zug günstiger verlegen, sodass er nicht meh scheuert ? 

Gruss


----------



## MPK (31. August 2011)

rabi05 schrieb:


> was ist das für ein schutzblech hinten ?????



Das ist von Cube. War so schon beim Rahmenkit dabei. Das der Dämpfer nicht so viel Dreck abbekommt.


----------



## Ostwandlager (1. September 2011)

*Stereo am Höchkönig bei 




*


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. September 2011)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## tomaol (1. September 2011)

Hier mein 3 Tage junges.

Mfg. Tom


----------



## patrick... (1. September 2011)

Und warum bitte das '11er? Ich habe auch ein Acid und hatte die Wahl zwischen '11 und '12 und habe das '12er genommen.


----------



## mtblukas (1. September 2011)

weil er vielleicht nicht so viel Geld hatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrick... (1. September 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> weil er vielleicht nicht so viel Geld hatt



also ich hätte die '11er Version gerade mal 20 Euro billiger bekommen - da die '12er Modelle noch nicht überall in Hülle und Fülle verfügbar sind, verlangen viele Läden für das '11er noch fast den gleichen Preis

wenn er das '11er aber für 100 Euro weniger bekommen hat, kann ich es verstehen - deswegen frage ich ja auch warum


----------



## tomaol (1. September 2011)

patrick... schrieb:


> Und warum bitte das '11er? Ich habe auch ein Acid und hatte die Wahl zwischen '11 und '12 und habe das '12er genommen.


 

moin.

Geld  hab  ich eigentlich

Habe  das  11er Cube  für 599.- gekauft, statt 799.-

Alles  schick  und  neu.

Mfg.


----------



## patrick... (1. September 2011)

200 Euro weniger - das kann ich absolut verstehen!
Viel Spaß mit dem Rad  .


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. September 2011)

tomaol schrieb:


> Hier mein 3 Tage junges.
> 
> Mfg. Tom



Sieht gut aus, wie fährts sich?


----------



## tomaol (1. September 2011)

Hi.


Habe  das Rad  nur  Montiert  und  einige  Runden auf unserem Hof  gedreht.

Morgen mach ich im 13.00 Uhr schluss, dann  geht  es  los.

Ab  in  den Wald
Hab mal aus  dem Schlafzimmer - Fenster die  Idylle eingefangen.

Mfg.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. September 2011)

Kannst auch noch Bilder vom bike zeigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomaol (1. September 2011)

Was möchtest  Du genau  sehen?
Details?
Mfg. Tom


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. September 2011)

Das Bike ist doch nun fertig montier, oder?


----------



## Friendsofmine (1. September 2011)

Ist einer von euch schon mal mit nem EPO gefahren? Also das Bike meine ich.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. September 2011)

leider nicht.


gruß


----------



## tomaol (1. September 2011)

Gut  ich gehe  mal  runter  und mach schnell einige Bilder.
Bis  gleich.

Mfg.


----------



## Friendsofmine (1. September 2011)

Vom EPO ?


----------



## tomaol (1. September 2011)

So  hier.

mfg.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. September 2011)

Gefällt mir sehr gut top bremse


----------



## zett78 (1. September 2011)

tomaol schrieb:


> So  hier.
> 
> mfg.



nur noch den Plastikdeckel von der Hinterachse entfernen!


----------



## Milan0 (1. September 2011)

Ich finde den Vorbau zu wuchtig. 

@Scott_Pascal

Wo ist denn bitte die Hayes Ryde eine Top-Bremse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (1. September 2011)

Hayes -Top Bremse ?!

Der Rasen ist mal richtig grün. Top


----------



## MarkusL (1. September 2011)

MattRoxx schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Jetzt will ich auch mal meine Neuanschaffung ein Reaction GTC SL 2010 zeigen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Welche Schrittlänge hast Du?


----------



## tomaol (1. September 2011)

ja , ja der Rasen.

Ja , der ist aus England.
Der Samen hat damals 250.-â¬ gekostet fÃ¼r 3 kg.

Die Kappe habe ich wohl Ã¼bersehen.


Mfg.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. September 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich finde den Vorbau zu wuchtig.
> 
> @Scott_Pascal
> 
> Wo ist denn bitte die Hayes Ryde eine Top-Bremse?



Ist doch die Stroker Ryde?
Und die ist gut


----------



## Friendsofmine (1. September 2011)

GTC SL - Top ! Kleber von den Felgen -dann 10 Points von mir.

Rasen - 250 Mücken für Rasen ist schon heftig.

Hayes - dachte alle Bremsen dieser Firma sind Müll


----------



## tomaol (1. September 2011)

Hab auch  extra  für die  Fotos eine Ausnahme gemacht.
Sonnst schwebt nur  der Rasenmäher  drüber.

Meint  ihr die Aufkleber  abziehen von den Felgen?

Sind aber  ne  Menge  drann

Mfg.Tom


----------



## Milan0 (1. September 2011)

Ok ok, korrekt heißt sie Hayes Stroker Ryde und ist trotzdem Müll! 
Willst einen Satz? Komm nach Nürnberg und hole sie ab. Für einen Kasten Bier gehört sie dir (Davon habe ich mehr)

Das Reaction ist erste Sahne *habenwill*


----------



## tomaol (1. September 2011)

Hi.

Die Bremsen stehen in  meinem Anteilungsheft.

Hayes Stroker Ryde hydr. discbrake (160/160mm)

Mfg.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. September 2011)

Mal wieder eine Bremsendiskussion offtopic....

Heute in der Hoffnung Pedale verbaut - das Knarzen der letzten Zeit damit endlich beseitigt zu haben. 
Nach dem Ausschlußverfahren blieben eigentlich nur Kette/Kettenblatt und/oder Pedale. 
Nun werden wir ja sehen..... Morgen müsste Zeit für ´ne ausgiebige Tour sein...




















Beim anziehen der Kettenblattschrauben mit ´nem 5er Inbus hat es an 2 Schrauben mörderisch geknackt und ein Stück nachgegeben... 
Hoffe es ist nichts futsch gegangen - lies sich aber noch festziehen.....also ist scheinbar fest...abgerissen ist dann hoffentlich noch nichts. 
Schafft man das überhaupt mit einer Hand und so ´nem kurzen Inbusschlüssel???? Bitte sagt - nein! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homebasement (1. September 2011)

@spurhalter
lässt du die rückstrahler in den pedalen drin? ich finds doof an nem mtb.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. September 2011)

homebasement schrieb:


> @spurhalter
> lässt du die rückstrahler in den pedalen drin? ich finds doof an nem mtb.


Da ich auch ab und wann in der City fahre (und es hier extra Fahradstreifen gibt) ist das ein Muss - wenn man nicht ab und wann einen Extraschein abdrücken will. 
Ich habe mich daran gewöhnt. 
An den anderen Pedalen & Bikes von mir sind die auch dran.
 Gebe Dir recht - schön ist manchmal anders - aber ist (für mich) auch kein wirkliches Drama....
Zudem muss ich auch ganz leise zugeben - dass ich beim gesehen werden ein kleiner "Sicherheitsfetischist" bin....hihi.
Was mir aber nie ans Bike  (MTB) kommen würde - sind die gelben Plastereflektoren in den Speichen..... ;-)
Dagegen bin sogar ich allergisch!


----------



## homebasement (1. September 2011)

da geb ich dir recht


----------



## Friendsofmine (1. September 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ok ok, korrekt heißt sie Hayes Stroker Ryde und ist trotzdem Müll!
> Willst einen Satz? Komm nach Nürnberg und hole sie ab. Für einen Kasten Bier gehört sie dir (Davon habe ich mehr)
> 
> Das Reaction ist erste Sahne *habenwill*



Du bekommst ein Bier von mir wenn du die Teile schön selber behältst.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (2. September 2011)

Na so dramatisch schlecht ist die Stroker Ryde jetzt auch nicht.
Ist halt ne einfache hydr. Scheibenbremse, die allerdings tut, was man ihr sagt. 
Ja okay, sie beißt nicht richtig zu, aber die Bremsleistung ist immernoch mehr als ausreichend für die Touren, die ich fahre.
Kann ja nicht jeder ne Elixir CR oder sowas haben (Gut, haben wollen ist was anderes).

Hayes Stroker Ryde für nen Kasten Bier abholen... so als Ersatz für die verbaute... überleg... 

Zum Thema, mit Hayes Stroker Ryde:




PS:
Freut mich, dass ich immer so beim Wort genommen werde.


----------



## Friendsofmine (2. September 2011)

Möchte nicht mit meiner Bremse sprechen.
 Denn die singt immer zurück bei mir,oder macht fiese Strassenbahngeräusche.RX 1 Kunde

So sieht ein überzeugter Bilderbuch Hayes Kunde aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (2. September 2011)

ihr versteht die stroker halt einfach falsch. das ist ein ueberaus potentes multifunktionsgeraet.
sie kann singen, pfeiffen, schleifen und kratzen, nur halt ned gescheit bremsen. aber da kann
man, mit dem was sie sonst noch alles kann, gut drueber hinwegsehen.


----------



## Milan0 (2. September 2011)

Mir hat das Knirschen aber am Besten gefallen. Und das Fingermuskeltraining, wenn man mal wirklich Bremskraft brauchte.


----------



## Lebowsky (2. September 2011)

Ich würde die Stroker Ryde auch gerne gegen eine vernünftige Bremse tauschen.
Den ersten Schritt habe ich bei den Laufrädern schon gemacht. Die Sunringle XMB Ryde waren der letzte Mist...


----------



## Dave-o (2. September 2011)

Spare auch gerade fleißig für neue Bremsen. Der Sepalot hats mir mit seinen Hope irgendwie angetan..... Da auch noch Laufräder etc. folgen sollen könnte ich da ja dann auch gleich bei der Firma bleiben^^


----------



## sepalot (2. September 2011)

Dave-o schrieb:


> Der Sepalot hats mir mit seinen Hope irgendwie angetan.....


 
dass na ich wieder Schuld bin


----------



## Friendsofmine (2. September 2011)

Sepalot arbeitet doch bei Hope.......


----------



## homebasement (2. September 2011)

so jez aber mal wieder bilder



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/967457


----------



## alexander944 (2. September 2011)

xD


----------



## LTD_CC (3. September 2011)

Nun will ich, nachdem ich dieses Jahr das Teil im Frühjahr geholt habe und inzwischen 1200km auf der Uhr hab, auch mal mein 2011 Reaction GTC Pro zeigen. Hat schon ein paar kleine Mods (Kurbel, Laufräder, Lenker, Sattelstütze, Sattel...) und rollt immer besser.

Neulich im Büro






Und auf der Hausrunde





Huch, da hat doch jemand Interesse am Material





Auf einmal wars Rad umringt von neugierigen Steaks


----------



## mtblukas (3. September 2011)

LTD_CC schrieb:


> .... Hat schon ein paar kleine Mods (Kurbel, Laufräder, Lenker, Sattelstütze, Sattel, *Gabel (Rock Shox Reba? und wenn ja warum?)*...



Und herzlich Willkommen hier im Thread und Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (3. September 2011)

er is doch schon seit märz 2009 dabei 

aber sehr schönes gtc allerdings will mir bei den rennern ein gekrümmter lenker nich so wirklich gefallen . aber die X0 haut einiges raus. steht dem bike gut


----------



## Durus (3. September 2011)

Hier mal mein 2011er Stereo HPC Race inkl. meiner Umbauten


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. September 2011)

Durus schrieb:


> Hier mal mein 2011er Stereo HPC Race inkl. meiner Umbauten


 - ohne Worte!


----------



## mtblukas (3. September 2011)

unglaublich dieses Bike


----------



## Cortina (3. September 2011)

Goile Felgen aber diese Onkel Adolf Kurbel ist nicht mein Fall


----------



## Themeankitty (3. September 2011)

@Durus 
Goiles Teil,vorallem mit den Umbauten


----------



## Durus (3. September 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Goile Felgen aber diese Onkel Adolf Kurbel ist nicht mein Fall


Real sieht sie aber schon etwas besser aus, da das Schwarz auf dem Bild nicht richtig hervor kommt ;-)


----------



## Magic21 (3. September 2011)

Stereo 

Habe soeben die neue Instrumentenflugsaison eröffnet.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## Durus (3. September 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> @Durus
> Goiles Teil,vorallem mit den Umbauten



Danke, falls es interessiert habe ich folgende Komponenten eingebaut:

Dämpfer:  Float RP23 Dämpfer Modell 2012

Griffe: Ergon GX1

Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb 2012
100mm, _schwarz / 31,6 mm / 355 mm_

 Kurbel: Shimano Deore XTR FC-M880-10            Hollowtech II 42x32x24T., 175mm, 10-speed

Bremsen: Magura MT8            (180/180mm)

Kassette: Shimano XTR CS-M980 Kassette 10-fach, 11-36

 Kette: Shimano XTR CN-M980 Kette 10-fach

Laufräder: DT Swiss Tricon XM 1550

Reifen: Continental Mountain King II Protection, Falt 60-559, 26 Zoll

Pedale: NC-17 Sudpin III Ti S-Pro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (3. September 2011)

Durus schrieb:


> Pedale: _NC-17 Sudpin III Ti S-Pro_



Voll Porno das Teil  aber die Pedale sind mal ULTRAPORNO


----------



## Schabo Marc (3. September 2011)

@ Durus : Ich habe gerade gesehen dass du weiße Ergon Griffe an deinem Stereo verbaut hast.
Bleiben die Griffe bei dir weiß oder werden sie mit der Zeit dreckig?


----------



## Durus (3. September 2011)

Ich habe sie nun seit fast 1Jahr und sind nach dem Waschen wieder weiß. Also keine bleibende Verschmutzungen.


----------



## Philipp.hy (4. September 2011)

Moin! so paar neue Parts dran....


 


 
 schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## Friendsofmine (4. September 2011)

@ Stereo HPC

Wenn man das hat , hat man es geschafft.....


----------



## unocz (4. September 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (5. September 2011)

Schick


----------



## Highwayman (5. September 2011)




----------



## Friendsofmine (5. September 2011)

*Der Yeti ?!*


----------



## xerto (5. September 2011)

Highwayman schrieb:


>



der thread heißt "Zeigt her Eure Cubes"

und nicht "Zeigt her Eure dreckiken Beine"  Euer Mod


----------



## Focusracer (5. September 2011)

:d 





friendsofmine schrieb:


> *der yeti ?!*


----------



## mtblukas (5. September 2011)

Auf dem Bild sieht es so aus als würde die Kette durch den Strumpf durchgehen


----------



## Friendsofmine (5. September 2011)

Die Cubies von uns wandern aus. Nach Fuerte........

Bilder folgen.

( Kann nat. nicht mit Cortina und seinen malerischen Landschaften mithalten, dafür haben wir auch Wasser zum Surfen )


----------



## barbarissima (5. September 2011)

unocz schrieb:


>


 
So geht das aber nicht Kaum hat der Mod ein Machtwort gesprochen, schon tauchen wieder die ersten Landschaftsbilder auf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Schäm dich 

PS: Schöne Gegend und schönes Bike


----------



## xerto (5. September 2011)

vielleicht kann man die landschft weg retuschieren...

wir wollen cubes sehen... und nichts drum herum, reine cube`s.  

oder sind auf der cubeseite landschaften zu sehen?


----------



## beuze1 (5. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> So geht das aber nicht Kaum hat der Mod ein Machtwort gesprochen, schon tauchen wieder die ersten Landschaftsbilder auf



*Vielleicht sollten wir den "Zeigt her" geradezu mit solchen Bildern überschwemmen..*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (5. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> So geht das aber nicht Kaum hat der Mod ein Machtwort gesprochen, schon tauchen wieder die ersten Landschaftsbilder auf
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thx


----------



## barbarissima (5. September 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Vielleicht sollten wir den "Zeigt her" geradezu mit solchen Bildern überschwemmen..*


 
Wie hast du das mit der Sonne denn so toll hingekriegt?


----------



## Highwayman (5. September 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> der thread heißt "Zeigt her Eure Cubes"
> 
> und nicht "Zeigt her Eure dreckiken Beine"  Euer Mod






Des Cube is doch auch mit auf dem Bild...


----------



## Friendsofmine (6. September 2011)

Da hat aber einer gerade die Chinesischen Großmeister studiert, und eine surreale Umgebung geschaffen.
Heimat Melodien - mit Hansi Hinterseer Vol. 34 Cover


----------



## ewoq (6. September 2011)

Hier fehlts noch ...

Mein neues Allzweckfahrzeug:






*Cube Stereo Pro 2011*

Modifikationen gegenÃ¼ber Serie:

â Syntace Vector DH 780mm
â Syntace F149 75mm
â RockShox Reverb
â Selle Italia SL (Stripped)
â Truvativ Shiftguide + MRP Bashguard
â CrankBrothers Candy


----------



## xerto (6. September 2011)

Highwayman schrieb:


> Des Cube is doch auch mit auf dem Bild...



Zeigt her eure cubes heißt Cubes...

keine Beine keine Wände keine landschaften oder was sonst....

Cubes...


Euer Mod


----------



## Friendsofmine (6. September 2011)

Das Stereo lehnt an der Wand- zählt das ?

Schönes Teil.


----------



## Friendsofmine (6. September 2011)

So in etwa ? Ist aber auch ein bissl grün mit drauf. Sorry.....






Änderungen die noch folgen: LRS DT Swiss o. Mavic -  P6 Stütze -  XT Kurbel black


----------



## xerto (6. September 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Das Stereo lehnt an der Wand- zählt das ?
> 
> Schönes Teil.



Schönes teil

aber die wand? hättest du nicht ein tuch darüber hängen können?

zeigt her eure wände?  nee oder?


euer lieblings mod


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (6. September 2011)

Vorsicht !- der Lieblings Mod will sich "einschleimen" und uns verunsichern.


----------



## Boshard (6. September 2011)

Hi Leute 
  Den Stell ich hier mal mein Neues Bike vor 
  Es ist ein CUBE LTD AMS 125 PRO von 2011


----------



## Friendsofmine (6. September 2011)

Und zufrieden mit dem AMS ?


.....aber du scheinst ja nicht nur die Kohle in Bikes zu versenken......


----------



## Bocacanosa (6. September 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> Schönes teil
> 
> aber die wand? hättest du nicht ein tuch darüber hängen können?
> 
> ...




Meinst Du das so?






Oder ist der weiße Hintergrund auch too much?


----------



## Friendsofmine (6. September 2011)

Ich glaub so hätt'ers gern.

Genauso wie die Griechen Euronen bis zum abwinken........


----------



## NoJan (6. September 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/972766


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (6. September 2011)

na also geht doch 


euer lieblingsmod


----------



## beuze1 (6. September 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> euer lieblings mod







*Wärst Du denn gern einer ...*


----------



## xerto (6. September 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Wärst Du denn gern einer ...*



ja aber nur wenn ich  dann so schöne bilder von dir kriege und mindestens einmal wöchentlich beschimpft werde.. 

dann werde ich vielleicht auch in der akzeptierung der hintergründe der cubes großzügiger..


----------



## Herr Frodo (6. September 2011)

@NoJan

Das sind doch Shimano Center-Lock Bremsscheiben, oder.?
Was brauchst denn da für die Umrüstung.?


----------



## Guerill0 (7. September 2011)

@ewog:
Sehr schönes Stereo. Noch ein anderer Bash und dann wär's perfekt. 
Bist du mit der Ryde zufrieden?
Soll ja bezüglich Fading nicht so prickelnd sein...


----------



## unocz (7. September 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> So in etwa ? Ist aber auch ein bissl grün mit drauf. Sorry.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




schönes ding !" blos die pedale :/


----------



## Friendsofmine (7. September 2011)

Ich liebe diese Pedale.


----------



## dusi__ (7. September 2011)

solltest mal das blaue "sid" und die rock shox sticker auf der gabel wegmachen, dann würde es noch besser rüber kommen


----------



## NoJan (7. September 2011)

Herr Frodo schrieb:


> @NoJan
> 
> Das sind doch Shimano Center-Lock Bremsscheiben, oder.?
> Was brauchst denn da für die Umrüstung.?




Nein, sind 6-Loch Scheiben (Schrauben sind aus der Sicht am Vorderrad verdeckt, am Hinterrad sieht man zwei). Wurden auf Grund der Formula bekannten Geräusch Probleme getauscht


----------



## Friendsofmine (7. September 2011)

Dann ist das Teil ja bald nackt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CJee83 (7. September 2011)

Durus schrieb:


> Danke, falls es interessiert habe ich folgende Komponenten eingebaut:
> 
> Dämpfer: Float RP23 Dämpfer Modell 2012
> 
> ...


 


Was wiegt denn das Gerät?


----------



## CJee83 (7. September 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Das Stereo lehnt an der Wand- zählt das ?
> 
> Schönes Teil.


 

Schönes Bike! Bist du mit der Bremse zufrieden? Ich find die bescheuert. Ne Formula Mega würde sich gut dran machen


----------



## Darka (7. September 2011)

Bin noch ganz neu hier
Meine Partnerin und ich haben seit einigen Tagen auch unser erstes richtiges MTB, davor Jahrelang gar kein Bike gefahren und wenn dann nur auf so alten Drahteseln 

Meins  
Cube LTD Race






Freundin:
Cube Attention white´n´blue - da sie weniger fährt und eher nur gemütlich radelt, vollkommen ausreichend 





Im großen und ganzen sind wir beide bis jetzt total begeistert von den Bikes, bei uns in der Gegend kann man super fahren, viel Wald, Felder, Schotter etc... und auch auf Asphalt gehts gut ab 

Wusste schon gar nicht mehr, dass man mit dem Rad so schnell werden kann ^^


----------



## CG283 (7. September 2011)

Darka schrieb:


> Bin noch ganz neu hier
> Meine Partnerin und ich haben seit einigen Tagen auch unser erstes richtiges MTB, davor Jahrelang gar kein Bike gefahren und wenn dann nur auf so alten Drahteseln
> 
> Meins
> ...


 

Ich lach mich weg, genau so haben meine Dame und ich das auch gemacht 

Gleiche Story, gleiche Bikes


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. September 2011)

CG283 schrieb:


> Gleiche Story, gleiche Bikes


Brüder und Schwestern im Geiste! 
Das LTD ist zeitlos schön im "kleinen Schwarzen" - die Farbkombi beim Attention ist  
Vor allem cool, das Ihr auf das ewige 
Rot = Mädchen / Blau = Junge gepfiffen habt. 
Viel Spaß Euch allen Vieren mit den Bikes - und ja, die Dinger machen süchtig...


----------



## mtblukas (7. September 2011)

Die Bremshebel..brrrr aah  Bitte korriegiert das


----------



## Darka (7. September 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Die Bremshebel..brrrr aah  Bitte korriegiert das


 
Schon längst erledigt - zeigen nicht wie Hörner nach oben - Bilder sind direkt nach´m Zusammenbau von meiner Freundin gemacht, dar war ich im Hintergrund noch am rumsortieren


----------



## Friendsofmine (7. September 2011)

CJee83 schrieb:


> Schönes Bike! Bist du mit der Bremse zufrieden? Ich find die bescheuert. Ne Formula Mega würde sich gut dran machen



Ausser dem Strassenbahn Sound mit geknirsche beim Bremsen, alles top.


----------



## domi79 (7. September 2011)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (7. September 2011)

Was ist denn das für ein Sattel, find den irgendwie cool!? Kannst vllt mal eine Draufsicht von dem posten?

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Friendsofmine (7. September 2011)

Sieht aus wie ein grosser Taubenschiss auf dem Sattel.


----------



## domi79 (7. September 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Sattel, find den irgendwie cool!? Kannst vllt mal eine Draufsicht von dem posten?
> 
> Gruß
> Nico



das ist der Selle Italia - Shiver Troy Lee Designs Sattel. hab ihn aber verändert. sprich die roten grafiken... schwarz gemacht.


----------



## domi79 (7. September 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein grosser Taubenschiss auf dem Sattel.



ein kleiner


----------



## Themeankitty (7. September 2011)

domi79 schrieb:


> ein kleiner



Ne, ein riesen großer


----------



## Darka (8. September 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Ausser dem Strassenbahn Sound mit geknirsche beim Bremsen, alles top.


 
Also ist das mit der Bremse bzw. dem geknirsche/quietschen normal? War schon am überlegen ob da irgendwas nicht stimmt, wie gesagt ist mein erstes richtiges Bike. Kann man irgendwas machen um das wegzubekommen?

Von der Bremsleistung aufjedenfall 1A


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (8. September 2011)

Darka schrieb:


> Also ist das mit der Bremse bzw. dem geknirsche/quietschen normal? War schon am überlegen ob da irgendwas nicht stimmt, wie gesagt ist mein erstes richtiges Bike. Kann man irgendwas machen um das wegzubekommen?
> 
> Von der Bremsleistung aufjedenfall 1A



das sind gesinderte beläge. das heißt sie haben einen metalischen anteil. das beste was es auf dem markt gibt. das geknirsche ist normal. wenn es dich nervt bau sie aus und schleif sie mit feinen schleifpapier ab. hilf aber nur kurz

wenn du eine leise bremse willst nimm andere beläge. allerdings ist dann die bremswirkung nicht mehr so hoch.


also einen tod muss man sterben


----------



## Scott_Pascal (8. September 2011)

Geiles Rad


----------



## CG283 (8. September 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> das sind gesinderte beläge. das heißt sie haben einen metalischen anteil. das beste was es auf dem markt gibt. das geknirsche ist normal. wenn es dich nervt bau sie aus und schleif sie mit feinen schleifpapier ab. hilf aber nur kurz
> 
> wenn du eine leise bremse willst nimm andere beläge. allerdings ist dann die bremswirkung nicht mehr so hoch.
> 
> ...


 

Oder XT Scheiben verbauen


----------



## Darka (8. September 2011)

Das Bike ist noch keinen Monat alt, werd noch nicht anfangen da irgendwelche Teile zu tauschen - verschleiß die gekauften jetzt erstmal, was ja ein bissel dauern wird.

Die lautstärke beim Bremsen ansicht, stört mich nicht. Wollt halt nur mal wissen ob das "normal" ist 

Positiver nebeneffekt, das Bremsen hört jeder, spart mir die Klingel


----------



## Friendsofmine (8. September 2011)

Darka schrieb:


> Positiver nebeneffekt, das Bremsen hört jeder, spart mir die Klingel



Genau so mach ich es auch immer. 
Kurz mal die Beläge angelegt und die Hörgeräte und Herzschrittmacher von allen Beteiligten funktionieren wieder.......


----------



## Eifelphantom (8. September 2011)

domi79 schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]



Blöde Frage: Wo bekommt man so nen Kettenschutz oder wie das heißt her, damit der Rahmen nicht verölt?!


----------



## dusi__ (8. September 2011)

bei jedem radhÃ¤ndler fÃ¼r 2-3â¬


----------



## Friendsofmine (8. September 2011)

Verölt ??
Der ist eher gegen das schlagen der Kette auf die Strebe gedacht.


----------



## Eifelphantom (8. September 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Verölt ??
> Der ist eher gegen das schlagen der Kette auf die Strebe gedacht.



aha  bin neu im MTB-Bereich...gut zu wissen


----------



## Languste (8. September 2011)

Schoener Trail in Hagnau am Bodensee.
Es ging ca.10 Stufen nach unten................







ueber die Holzbruecke..................






und dann ca. 20 Stufen nach oben.

Das ganze nannte sich Hoehenweg  und war ca. 150m lang.

Danach war ich so fertig, musste erstmal ein kuehles Blondes her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (8. September 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Verölt ??
> Der ist eher gegen das schlagen der Kette auf die Strebe gedacht.





Eifelphantom schrieb:


> aha  bin neu im MTB-Bereich...gut zu wissen



Wenn da aber Cube drauf stehen soll, isses natürlic teurer:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k51/a26229/kettenstrebenschutz-fuer-hardtails.html?mfid=41 

P.S. Der Schutz für Hardtails passt auch wunderbar an meinem AMS 125...


----------



## Milan0 (8. September 2011)

Und an meinem LTD ist einer für Fullys


----------



## Friendsofmine (8. September 2011)

Languste schrieb:


> Schoener Trail in Hagnau am Bodensee.
> Es ging ca.10 Stufen nach unten................
> 
> 
> ...



Das wäre genau mein Bike !  Solltest du jemals überlegen es herzugeben..........call me.

Cube your life


----------



## Friendsofmine (8. September 2011)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Wenn da aber Cube drauf stehen soll, isses natürlic teurer:
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k51/a26229/kettenstrebenschutz-fuer-hardtails.html?mfid=41
> 
> P.S. Der Schutz für Hardtails passt auch wunderbar an meinem AMS 125...




Natürlich !


----------



## Languste (8. September 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Das wäre genau mein Bike ! Solltest du jemals überlegen es herzugeben..........call me.
> 
> Cube your life


 
Aber der Versand wird mir bei dir zu teuer, bis nach Burj Al Arab


----------



## Friendsofmine (8. September 2011)

Mein Bruder -Kalif Al Abba kommt dann mit der 747 um es zu holen.


----------



## Durus (8. September 2011)

CJee83 schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn das Gerät?


Die Reverb hat das Gewicht natürlich etwas nach oben gedrückt, aber ich nutze es nun mal auch als AM und da gehören steile Abfahrten dazu 
Aber so 12,1kg bringt es auf die Waage. Somit sicher eins der leichtesten Stereos bei vergleichbarer Ausstattung


----------



## Friendsofmine (8. September 2011)

Mein Stereo ( Recorder ) ist leichter. 


Duckundweg


----------



## Durus (8. September 2011)

und warum gibt es davon hier noch kein bild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plueschbox (8. September 2011)

Neue Gabel und neuer LRS


----------



## dusi__ (8. September 2011)

jetzt noch n grader lenker und einmal zu mir bitte 

ar*** gutes teil. sieht sehr schnell aus


----------



## Eifelphantom (8. September 2011)

Hier ist dann auch mal meins:


----------



## drexsack (8. September 2011)

Was für ein Lenker ist das denn?


----------



## Plueschbox (8. September 2011)

Es ist ein Syntace Vector Carbon mit 12°


----------



## Friendsofmine (9. September 2011)

Durus schrieb:


> und warum gibt es davon hier noch kein bild?



Aber nicht hauen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rabi05 (9. September 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ok ok, korrekt heißt sie Hayes Stroker Ryde und ist trotzdem Müll!
> Willst einen Satz? Komm nach Nürnberg und hole sie ab. Für einen Kasten Bier gehört sie dir (Davon habe ich mehr)



also biete 2 kästen bier wenn du sie verschickst


----------



## Milan0 (9. September 2011)

Wusste ja garnicht das da so ein Andrang auf die Bremse ist 

Nein das Angebot gilt nicht mehr, da ich mir evtl ein SSP MTB aufbaue, da brauche ich dann doch wieder eine Bremse...


----------



## Eifelphantom (9. September 2011)

Womit wir mal wieder beim Thema wären (Hayes Ryde)^^

hab den Mist bei meinem Rad (oben) ja auch drauf. Kann man denn garnichts gegen das Geschleife und Klirren machen?


----------



## rabi05 (9. September 2011)

ne neue bremse kaufen. hatten mal die hayes nine war auch müll. fahre jetzt die avid elixir cr ist ne ganz andere welt. hier verkauft einer ne fast neue marta link deine bei ebay verkaufen die hier kaufen und die welt ist wieder in ordnung.


----------



## Milan0 (9. September 2011)

Klar kannst was dagegen machen. Nennt sich Avid Elixir 5


----------



## MarkusL (9. September 2011)

Darka schrieb:


> Freundin:
> Cube Attention white´n´blue - da sie weniger fährt und eher nur gemütlich radelt, vollkommen ausreichend


Was soll sie mit dem hohen Lenker sonst auch machen.


----------



## Languste (9. September 2011)

rabi05 schrieb:


> ne neue bremse kaufen. hatten mal die hayes nine war auch müll. fahre jetzt die avid elixir cr ist ne ganz andere welt. hier verkauft einer ne fast neue marta link deine bei ebay verkaufen die hier kaufen und die welt ist wieder in ordnung.


 
Fahre auch die avid elixir cr. und, hinten ist wldesruhe angesagt und vorne schleift und singt es aus der bremse


----------



## rabi05 (9. September 2011)

ist 90 % einstellungssache oder scheibe hat ne unwucht.


----------



## Languste (9. September 2011)

rabi05 schrieb:


> ist 90 % einstellungssache oder scheibe hat ne unwucht.


 
Aber was willst du da großartig einstellen? Ok, du kannst die Feineinstellung am Bremshebel selber noch etwas nachjustieren, hat aber nix gebracht
Ansonsten wuesste ich nicht was noch geht. Das mit der Unwucht koennte dann noch sein.


----------



## mtblukas (9. September 2011)

Bremssattel lösen. Grat an den Belägen abschleifen. Bremse auf die Scheibe stecken. Dranschrauben aber noch "wackeln" lassen. Dann Bremshebel ziehen und gezogen halten. Dann die Schrauben festziehen.

Das hat bei meiner CR geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (9. September 2011)

Richtig. Wenn man mal eine Hayes Stroker Ryde hatte, kann man das im Schlaf. Mit der Elixir 5 muss ich es alle paar Monate mal "nachzentrieren"


----------



## mtblukas (9. September 2011)

Ich hatte die Hayes davor. Jedoch war mein Problem nicht das sie immer geschliffen hat und so eher die Bremskraft ließ zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## Friendsofmine (9. September 2011)

Mit Hayes hast du immer was zu tun.


----------



## st-bike (9. September 2011)

Wahnsinn, was aus dem Thread geworden ist. Hätte nie gedacht, dass man den jetzt so schnell durch scrollen kann wenn man zwei Tage offline war. Ganze DREI  neue Fotos auf zwei Seiten.


----------



## xerto (9. September 2011)

st-bike schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, was aus dem Thread geworden ist. Hätte nie gedacht, dass man den jetzt so schnell durch scrollen kann wenn man zwei Tage offline war. Ganze DREI  neue Fotos auf zwei Seiten.



nur noch langweilige cubes mit uninteressanten hintergrund und bremsendiskussionen..

hoch leben unsere guten regeln und ihre wächter


----------



## rabi05 (9. September 2011)

dann hier nochmal mein Freelite. Such immer noch jemanden der seinen schwarzen gegen meinen weissen LRS Tauscht.


----------



## andi_tool (9. September 2011)

so - wer findet heraus, was ich geändert habe?


----------



## mtblukas (9. September 2011)

Bremsen oder schwarze XT


----------



## Miche12345 (9. September 2011)

Ich sag die Griffe sind neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drexsack (9. September 2011)

Die Hörnchen da und der Sattel ist höher.


----------



## stereorider84 (9. September 2011)

hallo @ all,
für alle die den leitungsdschungel am lenker hassen,hier mal meine lösung.


----------



## andi_tool (9. September 2011)

mtblukas ist ganz nah dran...


----------



## dusi__ (9. September 2011)

also doch die beläge 

steht dem bike auch viel besser als die vorhergehenden


----------



## andi_tool (9. September 2011)

drexsack schrieb:


> Die Hörnchen da und der Sattel ist höher.



der Sattel ist Serie, die Hörnchen habe ich mir beim Händler gleich dranbauen lassen. 

Auch wenn die meißten die Nase rümpfen. Aber ohne Ergo-Griffe und ohne Hörnchen kommt bei mir kein Bike her.


----------



## andi_tool (9. September 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Bremsen oder schwarze XT



die schwarze XT-Kurbel ist serienmäßig bei diesem Reaction


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (9. September 2011)

Dann wars die Bremse?


----------



## andi_tool (9. September 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Dann wars die Bremse?



bleibt ja nicht mehr viel übrig.

Ja - RX getauscht gegen R1...


----------



## dusi__ (9. September 2011)

passen farblich aber top  gefällt


----------



## Friendsofmine (9. September 2011)

stereorider84 schrieb:


> hallo @ all,
> für alle die den leitungsdschungel am lenker hassen,hier mal meine lösung.



Man kann auch ein 100er Abwasserrohr nehmen und da alles verlegen. Sieht dann nicht anders aus....


----------



## kube (9. September 2011)

Naja ist geschmackssache, mir gefällts nicht...


----------



## Scott_Pascal (10. September 2011)

Die schwarzen Reifen waren schon, oder?
Kann man die eig wo kaufen?


----------



## BIKESTARR (10. September 2011)

Schwarze Reifen??? Kaufen??? Wenn du das ernst meinst: In jedem Radladen.
Das ist doch Serie?!


----------



## Scott_Pascal (10. September 2011)

Ich meinte natürlich, dass der komplette Reifen Grau/Schwarz ist, auch der SCHWALBE Schriftzug


----------



## Friendsofmine (10. September 2011)

Andere Luft im Reifen etwa ?!


----------



## rabi05 (10. September 2011)

hier kannst du sie kaufen link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (10. September 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> bleibt ja nicht mehr viel übrig.
> 
> Ja - RX getauscht gegen R1...



Hatte das da oben nicht gelesen mit mtblukas ist ganz nah dran  Sorry.


----------



## Themeankitty (10. September 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> so - wer findet heraus, was ich geändert habe?



Die blauen R1 Bremsen sind ein richtiger Leckerbissen


----------



## BIKESTARR (10. September 2011)

Sind die gut? Und wenn wie teuer?
Suche nach einer möglichst billigen Bremse. Nichts in Richtung Elixir Cr.
Denn: Wer eine schlechte Bremse hat, der fährt schneller!
Allerdings erzielt meine Hayes vorne eine schlechtere Bremsleistung als wenn ich
wie beim BMX mim Fuß drangehe.
Aber so bewege ich nicht im Schneckentempo-Meine Theorie!!!


----------



## mtblukas (10. September 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Sind die gut? Und wenn wie teuer?
> Suche nach einer möglichst billigen Bremse. Nichts in Richtung Elixir Cr.
> Denn: Wer eine schlechte Bremse hat, der fährt schneller!
> Allerdings erzielt meine Hayes vorne eine schlechtere Bremsleistung als wenn ich
> ...




So ein Quatsch. Mit einer guten Bremse bist du sogar schneller weil du in den Kruven dosiert Bremsen kannst. Das heißt du must nicht gleich auf null runterbremsen.

Dann könnte ja jeder eine 50 Bremse fahren nur um schneller zu sein


----------



## Themeankitty (10. September 2011)

Eben !


----------



## dusi__ (10. September 2011)

je billiger die bremse -> um so schneller berg ab....

mhh ich steig wieder auf mechanische felgenbremsen um.


----------



## mtblukas (10. September 2011)

Ich bau gar keine hin...! Dann bin ich schneller als gee atherton...


----------



## drexsack (10. September 2011)

Die R1 ist schon gut, nur nicht zwingend leise mit den Original Scheiben. Ich werde wohl demnächst auf die (hässlichen) XT Scheiben wechseln, das soll helfen.


----------



## andi_tool (10. September 2011)

@themeankitty,
yepp, die R1 sind optisch wirklich ein echter Leckerbissen.

@BIKESTARR,
ob die viel besser als eine RX sind, kann ich nicht wirklich sagen. Aber ich habe die für Euro 200,00 bekommen, normalerweise kosten die so zwischen Euro 400,00 und Euro 500,00. Sind also alles andere als billig...

@drexsack,
ja, das mit den Scheiben von der XT werde ich wohl nächstes Jahr auch machen. Vor allem, nachdem meine Scheibe vom Vorderrad schon einen leichten Schlag hat und beim Fahren schleift...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoJan (10. September 2011)

Zeigt eure Cubes oder Bremsen, Reifen etc. Cube Talk? 


...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. September 2011)

NoJan schrieb:


> Zeigt eure Cubes oder Bremsen, Reifen etc. Cube Talk? ...


 Hauptsache keine Cubes mit Landschaft oder so.... 
Da haben sich nämlich welche beschwert!
 noch einmal dafür. 
Nun ist es hier doch gleich viel Besser! :kotz:
Werde den Fred wohl ignorieren - oder wieder besuchen, 
wenn ich mich für neue Bremsen interessiere....

Aber mal ehrlich - wenn jeder theoretisch nur 1 x sein Cube 
hier bis zum nächsten Umbau präsenten darf, war es doch klar, 
dass es bald ein "toter Ast" wird. Schade drum! 
Aber die Herstellerseite zeigt ja die Cubes auch ganz gut! 
Was soll´s - ab in den "Cube in Motion".


----------



## Scott_Pascal (11. September 2011)

rabi05 schrieb:


> hier kannst du sie kaufen link



Danke


----------



## BIKESTARR (11. September 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch. Mit einer guten Bremse bist du sogar schneller weil du in den Kruven dosiert Bremsen kannst. Das heißt du must nicht gleich auf null runterbremsen.
> 
> Dann könnte ja jeder eine 50 Bremse fahren nur um schneller zu sein


 
jaaaaa
Ich sehe das anders.
Aber gut, wenn du ein 1000 Bremsenfetischist bist...


----------



## mtblukas (11. September 2011)

Da reicht schon eine Avid Elixir 5 fÃ¼r ca. 150â¬


----------



## BIKESTARR (11. September 2011)

Dacht ich mir nämlich auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (11. September 2011)

ich check dich nicht aber egal jetzt zurück zum Thema


----------



## Friecke (12. September 2011)

Hier scheint der Mod ja genau das erreicht zu haben, was er wollte
Nur noch herrliche Cube-Katalogbilder, und kein Geschwurbsel mehr.

Die Aktion hat sich voll gelohnt.

(Dieser Beitrag könnte eine Prise Ironie enthalten)


----------



## Kr0n05 (12. September 2011)

Mein altes Cube-..


----------



## ibinsnur (12. September 2011)

am attersee ...


----------



## Black-Forest (12. September 2011)

Hier meines mit ein paar neuen Teilen in Wagenfarbe  ... 
Hab es nun schon seit 2008 und es fährt sich mit ein wenig Pflege wirklich noch wie am ersten Tag...  geplant ist nur ne 100mm-Reba o.ä.


----------



## TheDevil81 (13. September 2011)

SO, jetzt muß ich auch mal.

Hab am Freitag mein neues Bike bestellt: Cube Stereo SL 2012 
Leider muß ich jetzt noch bis Dezember warten  Sch.... Lieferzeit!





Auf dem Bild is ein XT-Schaltwerk verbaut. Das wird aber gegen ein XTR-Schaltwerk getauscht. Cube wollte es erst mit XT liefern, haben sich aber kurz vor der Eurobike entschieden das Bike mit XTR-Schaltwerk auszustatten. Die Bilder bzw. Ausstattungsangaben im Internet und Katalog sind also nicht richtig lt. einem Cube-Mitarbeiter mit dem ich auf der Messe gesprochen hab.


----------



## blutbuche (13. September 2011)

glückwunsch , tolles teil  !!!


----------



## ibinsnur (13. September 2011)

wow - lässig!


----------



## Cortina (13. September 2011)

@Black-Forest, sehr schönes LTD 

*An die neuen CUBE Farben muss ich mich erst gewöhnen aber Stereos sind immer schön *


----------



## Friendsofmine (13. September 2011)

Ich kann mich nicht an die Cube Farben gewöhnen. Das führt dazu das ich wieder mit dem Rauchen  angefangen habe, um diese Decade zu überstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (13. September 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht an die Cube Farben gewöhnen. Das führt dazu das ich wieder mit dem Rauchen  angefangen habe, um diese Decade zu überstehen.




Da muss ich dir mal Recht geben! 
Die neuen bikes sehen bis auf wenige Ausnahmen wie Kinderspielzeuge aus! :kotz:
Solche Farbkombis kannste auch nur kreieren wenn du ordenlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hast!


----------



## Route66 (13. September 2011)

Hi,



Gummischwain schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir mal Recht geben!
> Die neuen bikes sehen bis auf wenige Ausnahmen wie Kinderspielzeuge aus! :kotz:
> Solche Farbkombis kannste auch nur kreieren wenn du ordenlich
> 
> ...



Farben sind beim MTB eh total überbewertet.
Hauptsache schwarz und dreckich wirds von allein...  




Marko


----------



## Milan0 (13. September 2011)

Das LTD ist echt der Hammer. Sehr liebevoll aufgebaut!


----------



## Friecke (13. September 2011)

@Black-Forest
Ich finde Dein LTD traumhaft schön. Tolle Farbkombi.
Eloxierst Du selbst?

Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## Gummischwain (13. September 2011)

Route66 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Hauptsache schwarz und dreckich wirds von allein...



Eben! Hauptsache schwarz und nicht so ne Kinderüberraschungs-Ei-Sonderlackierung!


----------



## Black-Forest (13. September 2011)

Friecke schrieb:


> @Black-Forest
> Ich finde Dein LTD traumhaft schön. Tolle Farbkombi.
> Eloxierst Du selbst?


 
Hallo,

ne das sind größtenteils Teile von NG-Sports und Superstar Components aus England, Griffe von Acros. Passen alle im Farbton 1A zu dem Cube-Orange/Kupfer. Nur die Pedale sehen auf den Fotos etwas dunkler aus, liegt aber daran, dass sie ne matte Oberfläche haben und daher ein wenig dunkler erscheinen auf dem Foto. Grammzahlen sind bei mir eh eher nebensächlich, wollte einfach ein schickes Bike wo alles zusammenpasst... 

Das 2012er Stereo ist echt lässig.. immerhin eine Farbkombi konsequent durchgezogen 

Habe gerade witzigerweise noch ein Bild von 2008 gefunden beim Kauf..


----------



## TheDevil81 (13. September 2011)

Also ich versteh euch echt net!!! 
früher hat es auch bunte bikes gegeben. In gold, grün, blau etc... Da hat niemand etwas gesagt oder "geraucht". Nach einiger zeit in schwarz, hat sich cube eben mal gedacht wieder farbe ins spiel zu bringen. Das einzigste was sie falsch gemacht haben, bei einigen modellen gelb mit blau zu kombinieren. Aber so sind ja nicht alle bikes!!! Das stereo, gibt es z.B. in dieser farbkombi garnicht.

Cube sollte nur mal drüber nachdenken, das der kunde aus 2 oder 3 farbkombis wählen kann. Früher hat es das ja auch gegeben.

PS: ich hab ja noch a acid in schwarz 

Und ehrlich gesagt, manche leute schrauben sich zeugs ans bike, da muß ich mich schon echt fragen wer da was geraucht hat!!!!


----------



## Gummischwain (13. September 2011)

TheDevil81 schrieb:


> Also ich versteh euch echt net!!!
> früher hat es auch bunte bikes gegeben. In gold, grün, blau etc... Da hat niemand etwas gesagt oder "geraucht". Nach einiger zeit in schwarz, hat sich cube eben mal gedacht wieder farbe ins spiel zu bringen. Das einzigste was sie falsch gemacht haben, bei einigen modellen gelb mit blau zu kombinieren. Aber so sind ja nicht alle bikes!!! Das stereo, gibt es z.B. in dieser farbkombi garnicht.
> 
> Cube sollte nur mal drüber nachdenken, das der kunde aus 2 oder 3 farbkombis wählen kann. Früher hat es das ja auch gegeben.
> ...



Willst du jetzt mit uns über Geschmack streiten??!!
Nicht wirklich oder?
Wenn's dir gefällt ist's doch gut! Du brauchst das doch nicht persönlich nehmen! Das Stereo ist ja ansonsten ein feines bike!


----------



## Friendsofmine (13. September 2011)

Das Schlammbike Stereo gefällt mir außerordendlich gut. Blackanode - einfach klassisch & gut- auch nach Jahrzehnten.

@Smarticubies  - dachte die 80er sind lange vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheDevil81 (13. September 2011)

Also über geschmack lässt sich streiten! 
Das hab ich aber wirklich nicht vor! Jeder sollte sein bike so fahren wie es ihm am besten gefällt. Und das wollte ich damit sagen.
Stellt euch mal vor es gibt nur noch komplett schwarze bikes von cube...geht mal garnicht!
Wenn jemand schreibt das es ne Kinderüberraschungs-Ei-Sonderlackierung is oder wie ein kinderspielzeug aussieht, muß er mit protest rechnen  

Nimms net ernst, aber ich find ein gutes bike kann auch die hässlichste farbe nicht entstellen 

PS: Net streiten, schön biken!!!


----------



## Gummischwain (13. September 2011)

TheDevil81 schrieb:


> Stellt euch mal vor es gibt nur noch komplett schwarze bikes von cube...geht mal garnicht!
> Wenn jemand schreibt das es ne Kinderüberraschungs-Ei-Sonderlackierung is oder wie ein kinderspielzeug aussieht, muß er mit protest rechnen



Doch geht durchaus! 
Aber mal im Ernst, es muss dir gefallen. Also nicht persönlich nehmen. Für mich bleibt es eine Kinderüberraschungs-Ei-Sonderlackierung!


----------



## Landus (13. September 2011)

Also ich finde die Farben jetzt auch nicht so berauschend...

Manche Modelle sind da ne Ausnahme, z.B. finde ich das Blau/Schwarz/Grau am Hanzz SL noch schöner als die vom Vorjahr. Und zu nem DH-ler wie dem Two15 passt ne grelle Lackierung auch sehr gut. 
Die Lackierung vom Fritzz Pro in Schwarz/Weiß hingegen ist mMn einfach nur Ätsch... sieht aus, als ob da der Designer keine Lust mehr hatte oder so...


----------



## Themeankitty (13. September 2011)

Landus schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Farben jetzt auch nicht so berauschend...
> 
> Manche Modelle sind da ne Ausnahme, z.B. finde ich das Blau/Schwarz/Grau am Hanzz SL noch schöner als die vom Vorjahr. Und zu nem DH-ler wie dem Two15 passt ne grelle Lackierung auch sehr gut.
> Die Lackierung vom Fritzz Pro in Schwarz/Weiß hingegen ist mMn einfach nur Ätsch... sieht aus, als ob da der Designer keine Lust mehr hatte oder so...




Bla,bla,bla...
Hey ich find die neuen Farbkombies super, aber ob The Devil sein Stereo schon im Dezember geliefert kommt, bin ich mir nicht sicher!


----------



## stuhli (13. September 2011)

nachdem ich in dem Forum keine Begrüssungstafel gefunden hab, stell ich mich mal hier kurz vor inkl. Bild meines Würfels.

ich bin 46, Pfälzer Bube, bin 190cm gross und fahre im Grunde seit meinem 5. Lebensjahr Rad. MTB mit Unterbrechungen seit ein paar Jahren auch wenn ich seit 1996 ein Cannondale Hardtail besitze.
Dieses Jahr zu Ostern kam ein Fully ins Haus, weil es schnell gehn und in XL sein musste wurde es ein Cube AMS 125 Team.
Im Grunde ein Super Radl, aber wegen meines langen Oberkörpers (SL89cm) ist es mir ein wenig zu kurz und wird in naher Zukunft einem 29" weichen. 
Jetzt mal ein Bild des knapp 500km 'alten' Rades (frisch geputzt).


----------



## rabi05 (13. September 2011)

Schickes Cube was du da hast. Die Tasche ist aber von cannondale oder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. September 2011)

stuhli schrieb:


> nachdem ich in dem Forum keine Begrüssungstafel gefunden hab, stell ich mich mal hier kurz vor inkl. Bild meines Würfels.


Willkommen! und danke für Text und Bild. Viel Spaß und allzeit Gute Fahrt mit Deinem Bike. "Willkommen im Cube" wie ich immer sage.... 
Ach ja, Deine Tafel wäre hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=15&order=desc&page=6


----------



## ingoshome (14. September 2011)

ich hoffe, das passt hier grad so .... Fritzzchen in der Höh 





wär cool, wenn's euch hier freut ...


----------



## Ostwandlager (14. September 2011)

ingoshome schrieb:


> ich hoffe, das passt hier grad so .... Fritzzchen in der Höh
> 
> *...also das Kreuz kenne ich doch, bist du da beim Seekarkreuz? *


----------



## stuhli (14. September 2011)

rabi05 schrieb:


> Schickes Cube was du da hast. Die Tasche ist aber von cannondale oder.


 
gut erkannt 

@Spurhalter - 1000Dank, ich werd mich gleich verewigen.


----------



## Durus (14. September 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Bla,bla,bla...
> Hey ich find die neuen Farbkombies super, aber ob The Devil sein Stereo schon im Dezember geliefert kommt, bin ich mir nicht sicher!



ich bekam mein Stereo HPC Race 2011 schon ende Oktober 2010.
Kommt drauf an wo man bestellt


----------



## pirata (14. September 2011)

hier mal zwei in reisemontur


----------



## rabi05 (14. September 2011)

wäre da ein hänger nicht besser????


----------



## blautinabe1 (14. September 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir mal Recht geben!
> Die neuen bikes sehen bis auf wenige Ausnahmen wie Kinderspielzeuge aus! :kotz:
> Solche Farbkombis kannste auch nur kreieren wenn du ordenlich
> 
> ...



Wir sind doch irgendwie Alle große Kids...die Spaß haben wollen, oder!?

oben: schönes Stereo!
Gruß Jogi


----------



## Gummischwain (14. September 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Wir sind doch irgendwie Alle große Kids...die Spaß haben wollen, oder!?
> ....



Ja da gebe ich dir 100% Recht! 

Das Stereo ist ja auch ansonsten ein schickes bike, daran ändert die Farbgebung nichts.


----------



## TheDevil81 (14. September 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Ja da gebe ich dir 100% Recht!
> 
> Das Stereo ist ja auch ansonsten ein schickes bike, daran ändert die Farbgebung nichts.


 
das seh ich auch so. ein geiles bike kann nicht mal die farbe entstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (15. September 2011)

@Stuhli
Herzlich Wilkommen. Schönes AMS!!!


----------



## MTBJonas (15. September 2011)

Hey zusammen 

Hab mich heute Nachmittag schon im "Begrüßungs-Thread" vorgestellt, hier nun mein neues Attention 2012 -bin eigentlich im Moment ganz zufrieden damit


----------



## Maniac1989 (15. September 2011)

Ich weiß das dies eig ein Bilder Thread ist, aber da auch einige Cube Fahrer in Hamm unterwegs sind. Bitte Ausschau halten nach diesem Geklauten Cube Aim!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8728718&postcount=2927


----------



## xerto (16. September 2011)

MTBJonas schrieb:


> Hey zusammen
> 
> Hab mich heute Nachmittag schon im "Begrüßungs-Thread" vorgestellt, hier nun mein neues Attention 2012 -bin eigentlich im Moment ganz zufrieden damit



warts ab bis du damit gefahren bist  



hübsches bike und herzlich willkommen


----------



## MTBJonas (16. September 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> warts ab bis du damit gefahren bist  :



Hab schon knapp 200km runter. Kann mich eigentlich -mal von der Federgabel abgesehen- nicht beschweren. Ich denke, das Bike ist für mein begrenztes  Studentenbudget im Moment einfach der beste Kompromiss 

Danke für's Willkommen heißen


----------



## dusi__ (16. September 2011)

ja die gabel ist schrott, schnell im bikemarkt nach ner reba suchen


----------



## BIKESTARR (16. September 2011)

Herzlich Wilkommen!!!
@Maniac
Sorry, wohne woanders. Jedoch finde ich es mehr als ein Verbrechen einem Menschen
sein MTB zu klauen!!!


----------



## MTBJonas (16. September 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> ja die gabel ist schrott, schnell im bikemarkt nach ner reba suchen



Yep... an ne Reba hab ich auch gedacht..  Muss ich da auf etwas besonderes achten? Meine jetzt bzgl. der Garantie des Cubes etc... 
<sorry für offtopic>


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. September 2011)

MTBJonas schrieb:


> <sorry für offtopic>


 Ach was - das macht nun auch nix mehr....
Viel Spaß & herzlich willkommen im Cube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBJonas (16. September 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ach was - das macht nun auch nix mehr....
> Viel Spaß & herzlich willkommen im Cube.



Danke


----------



## Hannoveraner (16. September 2011)

Hier mein 3 Jahre altes Cube.


----------



## xerto (16. September 2011)

Hannoveraner schrieb:


> Hier mein 3 Jahre altes Cube.



hübsch


----------



## blutbuche (16. September 2011)

... YOU MADE MY DAY   ...


----------



## soulbiker23 (17. September 2011)

mein geliebtes ams 100 und das neue 130sl


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/43221


----------



## mi2 (17. September 2011)

folgen eines schweren gewitters


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (17. September 2011)

schwarze Reifen?


----------



## Cortina (17. September 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> schwarze Reifen?


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. September 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> schwarze Reifen?


----------



## Landus (18. September 2011)

Und jetzt bitte alle zusammen:

"Time toooooo say gooodbyyyeee...."

Seit gestern binn ich offiziell kein CUBEaner mehr. War ein tolles Bike, und hat mir viel Freude bereitet, und es fiel mir auch sehr schwer, mich davon zu trennen. 

Aber auf der anderen Seite freue ich mich jetzt schon auf mein Wildsau-Bastelprojekt. Und wer weiß, vielleicht werd ich mir ja irgendwann auch mal wieder nen Würfel zulegen.

Trotzdem werde ich hier noch ab und zu mal reinschauen, was ihr alle so treibt

Noch ein letztes Bild, da hab ich es gerade vom Händler geholt gehabt:


----------



## mi2 (18. September 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> schwarze Reifen?



mit weißen streifen!ja wieso?die weißen sind im keller.die würfen 2012 nochma


----------



## Themeankitty (18. September 2011)

Und jetzt bitte alle zusammen:

"Time toooooo say gooodbyyyeee...."

Seit letzter Woche binn ich offiziell kein CUBEaner mehr. War ein tolles Bike,  und hat mir viel Freude bereitet, und es fiel mir auch sehr schwer,  mich davon zu trennen. 

Aber auf der anderen Seite freue ich mich jetzt schon auf mein Radon Slide ED 7.0. Und wer weiß, vielleicht werd ich mir ja  irgendwann auch mal wieder nen Würfel zulegen.

Trotzdem werde ich hier noch ab und zu mal reinschauen, was ihr alle so treibt


----------



## Landus (18. September 2011)

Na das war aber mal ganz billig abgekupfert Schäm dich


----------



## Themeankitty (18. September 2011)

Landus schrieb:


> Na das war aber mal ganz billig abgekupfert Schäm dich



Mir doch egal


----------



## Cuberia (18. September 2011)

Okay, Cube sind ja auch nicht die Einzigen, die Bikes bauen... hab mir gerade noch ein Hartes für´s Wintertraining aufgebaut...aus Resten vom alten Bike...ist glaub ich ganz okay geworden .





Damit dies hier ein wenig entlastet wird. 





Heut war erstes Rollout damit.
Ist allerdings verdammt H A R T  am A.... ....wenn man Fullys gewohnt ist.


----------



## Highwayman (19. September 2011)

Wochenende auf dem Großen Arber im Bayrischen Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. September 2011)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Heut war erstes Rollout damit.
> Ist allerdings verdammt H A R T  am A.... ....wenn man Fullys gewohnt ist.


 Daher fahre ich immer im Wechsel - also nicht so ganz genau genommen. Aber immer mal wieder auch den Harten. 
Und ja - ist schön geworden. Kann das Fully in Winterpause gehen.


----------



## Cuberia (19. September 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Kann das Fully in Winterpause gehen.



Noch nicht ganz...n paar schöne Tage werden wir schon noch haben...da muss es(darf es) dann noch mal ran...


----------



## Theees (20. September 2011)

@ Highwayman; was hast Du denn da für eine Sattelstütze?

Hier mal mein Cube Reaction XT.

Habs letztes Jahr vom Bekannten gekauft und fahre damit momentan vermehrt im Bergischen rum.





Gruß Theees


----------



## Xstream85 (20. September 2011)

Servus,

dann reihe ich mich auch mal mit meinem 2008er Stereo ein -->


----------



## BIKESTARR (20. September 2011)

Wieso Daumen nach unten?


----------



## Highwayman (20. September 2011)

Theees schrieb:


> @ Highwayman; was hast Du denn da für eine Sattelstütze?
> 
> 
> Gruß Theees




Das ist die Forca SP350. Hier ein Thread dazu:  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=501708


----------



## Xstream85 (20. September 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Wieso Daumen nach unten?



oh, da hab ich wohl aus Versehen was falsch angeklickt


----------



## Gummischwain (21. September 2011)

Xstream85 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> dann reihe ich mich auch mal mit meinem 2008er Stereo ein -->



Schööönes Dingen!

Wasndasfürn bash? 
In Rot zudem. *willauchhaben*


----------



## Deleted35614 (21. September 2011)

@Xstream85
Was hast du denn mit deinem HorstLink gemacht, daß sieht aber nicht mehr Original aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (21. September 2011)

.


----------



## Gummischwain (21. September 2011)

Tip an den Physiker: Schau mal in sein Album! ;-)


----------



## fatz (21. September 2011)

ich sag ja gar nix.


----------



## Xstream85 (21. September 2011)

@_gummi_schwain

Der Bash ist Marke Eigenbau von einem Kumpel. Auslasern, fräsen, eloxieren, Spaß  Den gibts so leider nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## Gummischwain (21. September 2011)

Xstream85 schrieb:


> @gummischwain
> Der Bash ist Marke Eigenbau von einem Kumpel. Auslasern, fräsen, eloxieren, Spaß  Den gibts so leider nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## kampfgnom (21. September 2011)

Heute meinen ersten längeren Ausflug mit dem Fritzz gemacht. Schon ein Sprung vom AMS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusracer (21. September 2011)

Xstream85 schrieb:


> @gummischwain
> 
> Der Bash ist Marke Eigenbau von einem Kumpel. Auslasern, fräsen, eloxieren, Spaß  Den gibts so leider nicht zu kaufen.
> 
> ...



Garanti?


----------



## Xstream85 (21. September 2011)

Nö, leider nicht


----------



## buschhase (22. September 2011)

@Kampfgnom: Wieso hast die blaue Schelle am Vorbau nicht montiert? Die macht doch optisch was her. Find ich zumind.


----------



## Maikinat (22. September 2011)

Ich bin seit ca. einer Woche glücklicher Besitzer des Stereo Team. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Etwas schlechte Quali, da Handy, kommt aber bestimmt nochwas nach.


----------



## kampfgnom (22. September 2011)

Ich muss mal schauen, vielleicht tausch ich die noch aus. An der Stütze fehlt auch noch der Eyecatcher


----------



## Gummischwain (22. September 2011)

Heute Morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit noch schnell ein paar Erdbeeren geklaut! 
Hatte ja die perfekte Tarnung.


----------



## Cortina (22. September 2011)

Ich glaub ich seh rot


----------



## dusi__ (22. September 2011)

da weiss man gar nicht wo man zuerst hinsehen muss 

bei euch gibts noch erdbeeren? tschernobyl oder was?


----------



## Gummischwain (22. September 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich seh rot



Soll ich euch verraten was meine Lieblingsfarben sind? 




dusi schrieb:


> da weiss man gar nicht wo man zuerst hinsehen muss
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hähä... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ne keine Ahnung. Also es werden weniger aber es reicht fast jeden Morgen für einen ordentlichen Früchte-Imbiss.


----------



## Xstream85 (22. September 2011)

Nice!

Die Felgen find ich gut  Modell, Marke?

Der Bash würde wirklich gut passen 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (22. September 2011)

Xstream85 schrieb:


> Nice!
> 
> Die Felgen find ich gut  Modell, Marke?
> 
> ...



Ja eben! 

LRS: Veltec V2.




Milan0 schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Stereo! Du hast das Rad doch nur wegen dem roten Dreieck am Rahmen gekauft



Danke!
War auch viel Arbeit das Stereo so umzubauen. Ist eigentlich bis auf Rahmen und Federgabel kaum noch etwas original.

So sah's noch vor einem Jahr aus:


----------



## Milan0 (22. September 2011)

Sehr geiles Stereo! Du hast das Rad doch nur wegen dem roten Dreieck am Rahmen gekauft


----------



## blutbuche (22. September 2011)

...mir wär´s zu arg rot , wirkt iwie überladen dadurch - n.m. ...
p.s. bei uns gibts seit 3,5 montaen keine erdbeeren mehr


----------



## slater199 (22. September 2011)

Die Bilder sind echt super


----------



## Gummischwain (22. September 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...mir wär´s zu arg rot , wirkt iwie überladen dadurch - n.m. ...
> p.s. bei uns gibts seit 3,5 montaen keine erdbeeren mehr



Kein Problem, die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden, gell?
Aber noch mehr Rot soll es auch wirklich nicht mehr werden.
So bleibt's jetzt. 
Das einzige was mich noch fuchst sind die blau eloxierten Teile von Gabel und Dämpfer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Tja, was die Erdbeeren angeht...keine Ahnung, aber hier in NRW sind tatsächlich noch einige vorhanden. 
Klingt komisch, is aber so.


----------



## buschhase (22. September 2011)

Also ich Stimme Blutbuche zu - ich persönlich hätte die Leitungen wahrscheinlich schwarz gelassen.

Und - wie immer: Aufkleber ab! Aufkleber ab! Aufkleber ab! 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## mtblukas (22. September 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Und - wie immer: Aufkleber ab! Aufkleber ab! Aufkleber ab!
> 
> Gruß
> Nico



vom Rahmen?


----------



## buschhase (22. September 2011)

Vonner Gabel und vom Dämpfer.


----------



## pecto69 (22. September 2011)

Schwarzen Schrumpfschlauch für AkkuPacks drüber.
Dann sind die Kleber noch da falls man mal verkaufen will 

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (22. September 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Also ich Stimme Blutbuche zu - ich persönlich hätte die Leitungen wahrscheinlich schwarz gelassen.
> 
> Und - wie immer: Aufkleber ab! Aufkleber ab! Aufkleber ab!
> 
> ...



Lustig, wie unterschiedlich Geschmäcker sind. Ich für meinen Teil fnde gerade die Leitungen in Rot sehr interessant am Rad. 

Aber das ist ja das tolle. Jeder nach seinem Gusto ... und so haben wir viele Cubes, die doch sehr individuel sind.


----------



## Dave-o (22. September 2011)

Ich kann Sirrah da auch nur zustimmen!! Cubes (und Andere)sind ja häufig als langweilige Massenprodukte verschrien und werden von Pseudo-Individualisten belächelt, aber hier sieht man wieder wieviel Kreativität und Eigensinn so durch die Wälder rollt 
Von mir gibt es bald auch wieder was zu sehen, hab den Fritzzi fast wieder fertig für neue Touren...


----------



## fatz (22. September 2011)

Dave-o schrieb:


> Ich kann Sirrah da auch nur zustimmen!! Cubes (und Andere)sind ja häufig als langweilige Massenprodukte verschrien


na die meisten bleiben halt genau so wie sie im laden standen. was soll daran interessant
oder gar indiviuell sein?


----------



## kaktusflo (22. September 2011)

Maikinat schrieb:


> Ich bin seit ca. einer Woche glücklicher Besitzer des Stereo Team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Schönes Teil!!! Hab seit 2 - 3 Wochen das gleiche und bin total glücklich mit meinem Würfel 

Wünsch Dir viel Spaß damit!!!


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. September 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> na die meisten bleiben halt genau so wie sie im laden standen. was soll daran interessant
> oder gar indiviuell sein?


 
Ich glaube, dass meint Dave auch ... aber mit dem Zusatz, dass gerade so "rot gepimpte" dann aus der Masse herausstechen. Ob es nun den Geschmack des Einzelnen trifft oder nicht. Ich find die Idee mit den roten Leitungen witzig . 

Meine Kiste hat mittlerweile schon soviele Schrammen. Ist damit auch schon individuell .


----------



## Gummischwain (23. September 2011)

Also mir gefällt mein roter Renner so wie er jetzt ist sehr gut. 
Aber wenn man sein bike "öffentlich zur Schau" stellt, muss man halt auch die ein oder andere Kritik "übersehen" können. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allerdings wären die meisten Teile sowieso alleine schon wegen der Funktion getauscht worden. Es ist ja eigentlich selten, dass die Serienausstattung genau zu einem passt. Vor allem was Vorbau, Lenker und Sattel betrifft. Daher:
- kürzerer Vorbau - von 110 auf 60mm
- Rizer statt flatbar
- kürzere Kurbeln - gefühltes "Mehr" an Bodenfreiheit 
- größere Scheibe vorne
- Sattel - wegen Popoaua 
- Huber-Buchsen + kleinere Luftkammer für den RP23
- LRS - der alte war mir viel zu schmal für den fetten Albert
- neue Schaltzüge - weil die alten aufgrund CUBEs genialer Verlegung bereits nach einem Jahr durchgegammelt waren


@ Dave-o: bin schon gespannt auf den Herrn Fritzz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (23. September 2011)

War doch auch nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## Gummischwain (23. September 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> War doch auch nicht böse gemeint.



Hab's doch auch nicht so aufgenommen?! 
Mit "übersehen" meinte ich eigentlich akzeptieren.


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. September 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> War doch auch nicht böse gemeint.



Hat glaube ich auch keiner so verstanden .


----------



## Route66 (23. September 2011)

Hi,



Gummischwain schrieb:


> Allerdings wären die meisten Teile sowieso alleine schon wegen der Funktion getauscht worden.
> ...
> *- Huber-Buchsen + kleinere Luftkammer für den RP23
> *...



kannst Du mir da mal ein paar Details geben? 
Was genau wurde wie / wo gemacht? 
Woher hattest Du die Teile usw. Danke  

Hier im Forum bietet ja auch einer (*) Dämpfer-Buschsen aus Kunststoff an. Da hab ich mir auch schon mal überlegt, die einzubauen... 
(*)Edith: der User heisst "wingover"

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Gummischwain (23. September 2011)

Route66 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also zu den Buchsen hast du ja schon alles gesagt. Die ollen Fox Dinger sind schlicht schaise. Die Huberbuchsen (das sind die von wingover) sind wesentlich besser und vor allem haltbarer. Das IGUS-Gleitlager hat zudem ein "gefühlt besseres" Ansprechverhalten des "Dämpfers" zur Folge.

Wegen der Luftkammer:
Das ganze wurde schon in zahlreichen Freds durchgekaut.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=500489

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336003&highlight=dhx+air

Da werden sie geholfen. 

Im wesentlichen geht es darum, die Luftkammervergrößerung (high volume in Verbindung mit einem höheren Boost-Druck) die FOX warum auch immer seit 2009? speziell am RP23 eingeführt hat, wieder "rückgängig" zu machen, da sie schlicht zum Hinterbau des Stereo/Fritzz nicht passt! Was aber nicht heißen muss, dass es jeden stört! ;-) Willl jetzt nicht zuweit ausholen, weil steht schon alles in den entsprechenden Freds beschrieben.
Wenn du evtl. Hilfe bei der Umsetzung brauchst --> PM


----------



## Route66 (23. September 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Also zu den Buchsen hast du ja schon alles gesagt. Die ollen Fox Dinger sind schlicht schaise. Die Huberbuchsen (das sind die von wingover) sind wesentlich besser und vor allem haltbarer. Das IGUS-Gleitlager hat zudem ein "gefühlt besseres" Ansprechverhalten des "Dämpfers" zur Folge.


ja, habs inzwischen auch begriffen  und hab bereits mit wingover Kontakt aufgenommen.



Gummischwain schrieb:


> Wegen der Luftkammer:
> Das ganze wurde schon in zahlreichen Freds durchgekaut.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=500489
> ...


alles klar, suppi. 
Werd mir die Freds heut Abend mal reinziehen. 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Devil e-55 (24. September 2011)

da seid komplettierung noch nicht gefahren: nen innenraumbild!


@Gummischwain: sehr geil, konnte ne weile lang nicht runterscrollen!


----------



## fatz (24. September 2011)

fuer was faehrst du bitte ein rad mit 160mm federweg, wenn so solche reifen aufziehst? ist ja grausig! das arme fritzz. :kotz:


----------



## Route66 (25. September 2011)

Hi



fatz schrieb:


> fuer was faehrst du bitte ein rad mit 160mm federweg, wenn so solche reifen aufziehst? ist ja grausig! das arme fritzz. :kotz:


find das auch....   bedenklich  
Sonst gefällt mir das Teil aber sehr gut, die schwarz-weiss Kombi hat echt was.

@Gummischwain 
die Threads hab ich mir inzwischen reingezogen. 
Das mit der großen Luftkammer betrifft mich aber nicht da ich ja ein altes 2007er Stereo mit dem alten RP23 mit kleiner Kammer hab. 
Ich hab auch eher Probleme mit dem Ansprechverhalten bei kurzen harten Stössen. Da würde aber wohl nur ein Push-Tuning bei TF was bringen, oder ??  
Ich bestelle mir jetzt erst mal die Huber-Buchsen und schau dann mal wie sich das Ansprechverhalten ändert.... 

Gruß
Marko


----------



## mtblukas (25. September 2011)

Bash+ Sattelstüze und wie schon angesprochen die Reifen gefallen mir nicht...sonst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (25. September 2011)

Route66 schrieb:


> @Gummischwain
> die Threads hab ich mir inzwischen reingezogen.
> Das mit der großen Luftkammer betrifft mich aber nicht da ich ja ein altes 2007er Stereo mit dem alten RP23 mit kleiner Kammer hab.
> Ich hab auch eher Probleme mit dem Ansprechverhalten bei kurzen harten Stössen. Da würde aber wohl nur ein Push-Tuning bei TF was bringen, oder ??
> ...



Zu den Buchsen: es wird wahrsl. "etwas" besser werden aber hauptsächlich sind die Dinger einfach haltbarer weil deutlich besser gefertigt. 

Zur Luftkammer: richtig, bei dir ist bereits die kleine Kammer verbaut. Wenn du keine Probleme mit Durchschlägen bei ausreichend SAG 20%+ hast, dann bringt eine weitere Reduzierung nichts.
Feinfühliger wird das Dingen nur z.B. durch Veränderung der Lowspeed-Druckstufe. Man kann das Setup individuell von Toxo anpassen lassen.
Einstellbare Parameter:
Velocity/Compression, Rebound und  Boostvalve.

Schick denen mal ne mail, die wissen meist welches Setup für welches bike am besten passt. Oder Frag mal den user vincy. Ich glaube der kennt sich ganz gut damit aus und hat das tuning bereits machen lassen.  

@ Devil e-55: Merci 
Aber BITTE besorg dem armen Herrn Fritzz breitere Schlappen! 
Sonst müssen wir den FAHRRAD-SCHUTZ-VEREIN verständigen, wegen nicht artgerechter Haltung! 

Wie hast du denn eigentlich vorne den Bremszug verlegt?


----------



## Guerill0 (25. September 2011)

Sattelstütze und Reifen ergeben bei dem armen Fritzz wirklich keinen Sinn...


----------



## Devil e-55 (26. September 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> @ Devil e-55: Merci
> Aber BITTE besorg dem armen Herrn Fritzz breitere Schlappen!
> Sonst müssen wir den FAHRRAD-SCHUTZ-VEREIN verständigen, wegen nicht artgerechter Haltung!
> 
> Wie hast du denn eigentlich vorne den Bremszug verlegt?




Was alle gegen die Reifen haben.. Ich fahr nunmal viel Asphalt und auch viel in der Stadt, da sind die Klasse!
Ist doch eh alles Geschmackssache..
EDIT: Genau wie die Stütze.. fährt sich für mich halt einfach angenehmer als die P6, die vorher dran war.

Zu der Frontansicht.. hoffe man erkennt es so einigermaßen:


----------



## Serrox (26. September 2011)

Naja für die Stadt und viel Asphalt ist das Bike halt ungefähr genau so gedacht wie ein Formel 1 Wagen für die Rallye Dakar 

Immerhin ist es die nobelste Stadtschl****, die ich jeh gesehen hab


----------



## dusi__ (26. September 2011)

würde ich noch auf single speed umbauen


----------



## kampfgnom (26. September 2011)

Devil e-55 schrieb:


> ... Ich fahr nunmal viel Asphalt und auch viel in der Stadt, da sind die Klasse!...



Wie wäre es dann mit Marathon Racer? 

SCNR


----------



## Cortina (26. September 2011)

Leute also bitte, Rüdnitz liegt im Osten, da sind die Straßen so schlecht da braucht man die 160mm FW 

..aber definitiv die geilste Stadtschl..... die ich je gesehen haben


----------



## Gummischwain (26. September 2011)

Und wieder mal ein klassischer Fall von zu viel Materialreserve! 

Zur Bremsleitung: sicher dass die nicht beim Einfedern usw. am Standrohr scheuert?!


----------



## Gummischwain (26. September 2011)

Ach ja, hier noch mal für die Zweifler...
Nochmal ein Beweisfoto, dass es hier in NRW wirklich noch Erdbeeren gibt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Devil e-55 (26. September 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Und wieder mal ein klassischer Fall von zu viel Materialreserve!
> 
> Zur Bremsleitung: sicher dass die nicht beim Einfedern usw. am Standrohr scheuert?!



ganz sicher.. 

leute, ich hab geschrieben viel asphalt.. nicht nur asphalt.. abgesehen davon soll es auch in berlin auch andere unebenheiten geben, über die man mit 160mm schneller überwinden kann..

und ihr werdet es nicht glauben, aber man kann mit den reifen auch durch den wald heizen..


----------



## kampfgnom (26. September 2011)

Nur dass mir an den Stellen im Wald, für die ich das Fritzz angeschafft habe der Trail mit solchen Reifen etwas zu.... _flowig_... würde^^


----------



## andi_tool (26. September 2011)

@gummischwain,

man wirft nicht mit Essen nach Würfeln....


----------



## dusi__ (26. September 2011)

die erdbeeren sind ihm bestimmt aus seinem körbchen gefallen


----------



## andi_tool (26. September 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> die erdbeeren sind ihm bestimmt aus seinem körbchen gefallen



ne ne - Erdbeerkörbchen gehören zu VW und nicht zu Cube


----------



## QBE84 (26. September 2011)

Nach nem 85km Marathon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheDevil81 (27. September 2011)

QBE84 schrieb:


> Nach nem 85km Marathon
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 217607


 
wie kann man nen 85km marathon mit solchen pedalen fahren??? 
schon mal über klickpedale nachgedacht?

PS: so wie dein unterrohr aussieht, sah vor ein paar tagen mein komplettes bike aus. Da haben sich 3 mega schlammlöcher als wiese getarnt


----------



## blutbuche (27. September 2011)

..der neue ams - getauscht wegen riss in strebe ..


----------



## Route66 (27. September 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..der neue ams - getauscht wegen riss in strebe ..



schickes Grün


----------



## blutbuche (27. September 2011)

jaaa  zwilling von spuri´s ..!!!


----------



## sepalot (27. September 2011)

schick!  ... war es garantie oder musstest du was zuzahlen?


----------



## blutbuche (27. September 2011)

musste bisschen was zuzahlen ... aber nicht allzuviel . hat sich auf alle fälle gelohnt


----------



## QBE84 (27. September 2011)

@ TheDevil81

an Klickpedalen hab ich schon gedacht und den Gedanken auch erstmal wieder verworfen, komme bisher ganz gut klar mit den Pedalen außerdem bin ich damit recht flexibel und den Marathon hab ich damit auch geschafft 

Nicht nur das Unterrohr sah so aus sonder auch der Rest, sieht man auf dem Bild leider schlecht aber es war bestimmt eine 2cm Dreckschicht


----------



## kube (27. September 2011)

Wenn du mal andere Pedale gafahren bist dann sagst du nicht mehr das du damit klar kommst das ist als wenn du einen Marathon mit Stöckelschuhen läufst und einmal mit Sportschuhen....probier es aus, du wirst dich wundern


----------



## Strampelaffe (27. September 2011)

Och, da habe ich schon Marathonläufer gesehen, die überhaupt keine Schuhe anhatten. 
Das sollte jetzt aber nicht auf die Pedale übertragen werden......


----------



## MilkyWayne (27. September 2011)

Soo leute ich verabschiede mich hier als aktiver user, werd ich jetzt wohl endgültig passiver mitleser werden 

Schwere entscheidung getroffen:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/420685


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dave-o (27. September 2011)

*-Strampelaffe-* Hab von einem lokalen BMXer gehört, der fast Monatelang ohne Kette rumgerollt ist, Der kann jetzt das Gelände Optimal ausnutzen und erkennt jede kleinste Bodenwelle um irgendwie Schwung zuholen, aber ohne Pedale wäre mal ne echte Steigerung. 

Tschüß Ecki, hoffe das Mtb-Fieber bricht bei dir irgendwann wieder aus  ansonsten gibt es noch soviel mehr (Rennräder, Bmx, Trekkingbikes, Liegeräder, Bahn/SSP/Fixies, Cruiser, LowRider ...)


----------



## MilkyWayne (27. September 2011)

@ dave: war ja usrprünglich mal ein rennradler und habe auch vor nächstes jahr wieder mit dem mountainbiken einzusteigen, dann aber mit einem hardtail für weniger geld


----------



## Dave-o (27. September 2011)

Son Hardtail ist auch super vorallem wegen dem Anzug und der direkten Rückmeldung, da hab ich z.B. doch einiges mittzuschleppen und erstmal zu beschleunigen ... Hast du etwa auch den Renner weggegeben??

Um im Thema zu bleiben  Sonst kommt wieder die Bilderpolizei  (Das waren noch Zeiten ... mit Beuzes super Polizeibildern )


----------



## MilkyWayne (27. September 2011)

( nee der renner war damals vom verein geliehen  )


----------



## Tobias82797 (27. September 2011)

Heute hab ich mein LTD 2012 bekommen. Bin total begeistert. Werde in den nächsten Tagen ein paar Fotos Posten...


----------



## TheDevil81 (27. September 2011)

Tobias82797 schrieb:


> Heute hab ich mein LTD 2012 bekommen. Bin total begeistert. Werde in den nächsten Tagen ein paar Fotos Posten...


 

wann hast du dein bike denn bestellt? ich hoffe mal das ich meins noch dieses jahr bekomm. wird aber so wie es aussieht erst nächstes jahr passieren...


----------



## TheDevil81 (28. September 2011)

OH OH!!! Die bilderpolizei hatte ich total vergessen!!!

Hier ein paar bilder von meiner transalp. Da bin ich grad den trail zum lago pian palu runter. HAMMER kann ich nur sagen! Aber nächstes jahr mit meinem neuen fully.


----------



## Highwayman (28. September 2011)

Aber SCOTT-Klamotten auf nem CUBE-Bike gehen garned...


----------



## Gummischwain (28. September 2011)

Highwayman schrieb:


> Aber SCOTT-Klamotten auf nem CUBE-Bike gehen garned...



Muss man das jetzt verstehen? 

Coole Bilder devil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (28. September 2011)

Highwayman schrieb:


> Aber SCOTT-Klamotten auf nem CUBE-Bike gehen garned...



Ich als alter Hobby-Anarcho geh sogar mit Puma-Schuhen und Nike-Shirt laufen


----------



## Friendsofmine (28. September 2011)

Ja und ich hab sogar Schwalbe Reifen auf ne'm Cube Radl.


----------



## blutbuche (28. September 2011)

[email protected] : ... wie lächerlich is´n das .. ...
 @devil : tolle bilder - das letzte gefällt mir am besten


----------



## Themeankitty (28. September 2011)

TheDevil81 
Bin mal auf dein Stereo SL in den blau-Ton gespannt


----------



## Tobias82797 (28. September 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich eine Satteltasche von Cube bekomme?
Habe zwar einen Shop gefunden, aber mit 5 Wochen Lieferzeit. Danke


----------



## TheDevil81 (28. September 2011)

Vielen dank euch!!!

Die abfahrt war eine der genialsten die ich je gefahren bin. Sollte auf jeder transalp dabei sein.

@highwayman: sorry, cube kann bikes bauen. Nur leider sind die klamotten von denen nicht wirklich schön.

@Themeankitty: Ja ich bin selbst gespannt. Auf bildern find ich es genial! Auf der eurobike dachte ich mir, das es besser sein könnte. Lag aber nur an den ungewohnten farben von cube, und daran, das ich es nicht richtig ansehen konnte. Der stand wurde ja überrannt von den leuten. Ich freu mich auf jeden fall wie ein kleines kind, das bike in freier wildbahn zu sehen und zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (28. September 2011)

Cube Satteltasche


----------



## Tobias82797 (28. September 2011)

Selbstverständlich habe ich auch bei Google gesucht.
Die Ergebnisse bringen nichts.


----------



## Guerill0 (28. September 2011)

Nimm ne Topeak. 
Geht schneller - is besser


----------



## Vasya-0072007 (29. September 2011)

Hello, guys!
Long ago I had you not come...and nothing did not spread...
But here and got to European friends..and I want to show you some photos from Russia...
I hope you'll like them.


----------



## dusi__ (29. September 2011)

a russian head seems to be harder than the german ones  


nice pictures.


----------



## Gummischwain (29. September 2011)

Please not again a discussion about the sense for wearing a helmet! 

Btw. nice pictures!
Where exactly is this place?


----------



## Vasya-0072007 (29. September 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Please not again a discussion about the sense for wearing a helmet!
> 
> Btw. nice pictures!
> Where exactly is this place?



I ride is not extremely...so no helmet;-)

Thanks for the complement! Glad that pictures like...

I live in the Moscow region... IN my town where I live, and the photos were made.

*P.S.* once again, I apologize in advance if my electronic translator is not correctly translates my texts.


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. September 2011)

Vasya-0072007 schrieb:


> *P.S.* once again, I apologize in advance if my electronic translator is not correctly translates my texts.



Don't worry. We all get the story. Enjoy the sun !


----------



## buschhase (29. September 2011)

Es steht ein Fritzz aufm Flur ...


----------



## Tobias82797 (29. September 2011)

So. Jetzt möchte ich euch mein Cube LTD 2012 vorstellen.
Es ist am Montag gekommen und hat meine Erwartung total übertroffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (29. September 2011)

@vasya : nice pictures !!!


----------



## Route66 (30. September 2011)

Hi,

zwar kein Cube aber zumindest zukünftige Teile davon: 




Danke an wingover für die wirklich seeehr schnelle Lieferung  
Blöd nur, dass ich am WE keine Zeit für den Einbau hab...

Marko


----------



## Magic21 (30. September 2011)

dobro boschalowatsch!

Magic21


----------



## gpzmandel (30. September 2011)

Hallo Bike Gemeinde, 
jetzt auch mal mein neues Bike ein Cube AMS 130 2011. Habe es am Mittwoch beim Händler abgeholt, und gestern die erste Ausfahrt gemacht.
Bin überwältig vom ganzen Bike lässt sich super fahren. Morgen gehts wieder auf Tour

cu gpzmandel


----------



## Friendsofmine (30. September 2011)

@ LTD 12" Tobias

Was sind das für Felgen die da Cube verbaut ?  ( Der Bagger ist auch cool )


----------



## madmax1978 (1. Oktober 2011)

*Mein Cube LTD Team 2011*


----------



## gerrit981 (1. Oktober 2011)

Heute bei klasse Wetter (hoffentlich nicht der Saisonabschluss) auf dem Hanenspil 1889 müM.





Fritzz hat neu eine Kettenführung (Stinger), einen kürzeren Vorbau (Megaforce 75 mm) und nach dem zweiten Einschicken der 2Step Lyrik eine Marzocchi 55 RS. Die Gabels funktioniert im Vergleich zur Luftgabel klasse.
Die KeFü hat die Kette die ganzen 1440 HM Singletrail die Kette gebändigt, ein echtes Plus.

Gruss
Gerrit


----------



## TrailProf (1. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Cube Rider,

habe mein altes Cube mal mit ein paar Teilen, die noch so rumlagen gepimpt.
Macht nun wieder richtig Spaß, wird aber zumeist nur für den Weg zur Arbeit eingesetzt.
Hätte noch eine 2009er XT Kurbel mit Innenlager, aber irgendwie finde ich das
alte RaceFace Teil kultiger. Was meint Ihr??


----------



## Mex4711 (2. Oktober 2011)

ich würds so lassen, mit der XT Kurbel verliehrt das Bike zuviel Charme, und davon hat es Momentan ne Menge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde es auch so lassen, ist doch gut so


----------



## OIRAM (2. Oktober 2011)

*Ich würd es auf jeden Fall auch so lassen. *


----------



## 19malibu92 (2. Oktober 2011)

Habe mein Cube LTD AMS 100 Pro seit Montag und nun kam es heute zum ersten mal auf einer längeren Tour zum Einsatz.


----------



## Asko (2. Oktober 2011)

Die vermutlich letzte Härteprobe gabs heute für mein AIM in den Italienischen Dolomiten von 1100 auf 2300HM und wieder zurück.
Hat echt einiges mitgemacht das kleine... 





Im Februar wirds verdienterweise vom Reaction Race abgelöst


----------



## TrailProf (3. Oktober 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Ich würd es auf jeden Fall auch so lassen. *



Vielen Dank für eure Empfehlungen. 
Dann bleibt die Race Face Kurbel nun dran; war auch meine ursprüngliche Überlegung.
Ist schon erstaunlich, wie sich die Performance des Bikes durch den Tausch der Komponenten verbesset hat.
Geht jetzt auch richtig gut bergab ohne dass die Steigfähigkeit leidet.


----------



## Highwayman (3. Oktober 2011)

TheDevil81 schrieb:


> @highwayman: sorry, cube kann bikes bauen. Nur leider sind die klamotten von denen nicht wirklich schön.




Keine Sorge, war ja nich ernst gemeint!!  Ich hab auch Schuhe von Specialized


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (3. Oktober 2011)

Tolles Bike!


----------



## voodoo81 (3. Oktober 2011)

mein Fritzzel


----------



## acid89 (4. Oktober 2011)

Auch ich war dieses Wochenende mal wieder unterwegs  


















_Gruß acid89_


----------



## der Digge (6. Oktober 2011)

Fährt hier zufällig jemand ein Analog 29 bzw. Acid 29 mit 23" Rahmen oder hat nen Tipp wo man Bilder findet?


----------



## steve81 (7. Oktober 2011)

Unsere Wege müssen sich trennen!
Sollte jemand Interesse an Rahmen+Gabel haben, steht seit gestern im Bikemarkt!


----------



## mi2 (7. Oktober 2011)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Hallo Cube Rider,
> 
> habe mein altes Cube mal mit ein paar Teilen, die noch so rumlagen gepimpt.
> Macht nun wieder richtig Spaß, wird aber zumeist nur für den Weg zur Arbeit eingesetzt.
> ...


bbloß nicht! ne xt würde viel schlechter aussehen. so siehts stark aus


----------



## Plueschbox (7. Oktober 2011)

Noch nicht 100% fertig aber es wird


----------



## DaKe (7. Oktober 2011)

19malibu92 schrieb:


> Habe mein Cube LTD AMS 100 Pro seit Montag und nun kam es heute zum ersten mal auf einer längeren Tour zum Einsatz.



schönes teil ! fahre ich auch !


gruß

DaKe


----------



## buschhase (7. Oktober 2011)

@Plueschbox: Was wiegt das Rad in dem Zustand?

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Plueschbox (7. Oktober 2011)

Kann ich leider noch nicht genau sagen  danke so ca 9,4kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## molki (7. Oktober 2011)

Nachricht für Stuhli: Cube AMS 125 Team: Suche ein Rad wie deins! Falls Interesse zum Verkauf besteht, bitte melden!
Molki


----------



## Plueschbox (7. Oktober 2011)




----------



## mtblukas (7. Oktober 2011)

Woher hast du das 2012er Modell?


----------



## Plueschbox (7. Oktober 2011)

Der Rahmen ist Reklamationsersatz für mein Reaction


----------



## mtblukas (7. Oktober 2011)

Und da schicken die schon 2012er Modelle? nicht schlecht.


----------



## NaitsirhC (7. Oktober 2011)

Was mich eher wundert, ist das er einen Elite-Rahmen bekommen hat, das stand doch zumindest früher noch über dem Reaction, ist das immernoch so?

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## andi_tool (7. Oktober 2011)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Was mich eher wundert, ist das er einen Elite-Rahmen bekommen hat, das stand doch zumindest früher noch über dem Reaction, ist das immernoch so?
> 
> Grüße NaitsirhC



yep - ist immer noch so...


----------



## prelude-freak (8. Oktober 2011)

hier ma mein einfaches Cube Analog 2010


----------



## acid89 (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe am Donnerstag nochmal den letzten warmen Tag in diesem Jahr genutzt. Am Ende waren es 46Km und 773Hm. 














_Gruß acid89_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (9. Oktober 2011)

Top Bikes


----------



## Scarx (9. Oktober 2011)

hier das erstes Bild meines ersten Würfels, mitten im Ruhrpott (Bochum) 
entschuldigt bitte die qualität des Bildes mehr hat die Iphone-kamera einfach nicht hergegeben ;-) werd mich mal nach einer vernünftigen anfänger-kamera umschauen würd mich über empfehlungen freuen da ich keine Ahnung davon hab xD
lg


----------



## Scott_Pascal (9. Oktober 2011)

acid89 schrieb:


> Ich habe am Donnerstag nochmal den letzten warmen Tag in diesem Jahr genutzt. Am Ende waren es 46Km und 773Hm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fährst Fat Albert 2.40?


----------



## Scarx (9. Oktober 2011)

mittlerweile ist ein SQlab sattel ein kürzerer vorbau und neue Griffe dazu gekommen


----------



## acid89 (9. Oktober 2011)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Fährst Fat Albert 2.40?



Nein 2.25 
Da die serienmäßig verbauten Smart Sam zu wenig Grip haben.


----------



## DaKe (9. Oktober 2011)

Scarx schrieb:


> hier das erstes Bild meines ersten Würfels, mitten im Ruhrpott (Bochum)
> entschuldigt bitte die qualität des Bildes mehr hat die Iphone-kamera einfach nicht hergegeben ;-) werd mich mal nach einer vernünftigen anfänger-kamera umschauen würd mich über empfehlungen freuen da ich keine Ahnung davon hab xD
> lg



schönes Teil ! Aber was ist das denn da zwischen den Speichen ????
Hatte gerade einen kleinen Schauer über den Rücken laufent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scarx (9. Oktober 2011)

haha jaja :-D hab ich mittlerweile auch entfernt  sorry fand das nicht nennenswert wie gesagt das erste bild...und das einzige bisher ;-)


----------



## DaKe (9. Oktober 2011)

Scarx schrieb:


> haha jaja :-D hab ich mittlerweile auch entfernt  sorry fand das nicht nennenswert wie gesagt das erste bild...und das einzige bisher ;-)




da fällt mir ein Stein vom Herzen 


Gruß

DaKe


----------



## Nightrider666 (9. Oktober 2011)

so dann will ich auch mal


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (9. Oktober 2011)

Das schöne Bike..., wie kannst du nur


----------



## NaitsirhC (10. Oktober 2011)

Wegen den Schutzblechen?
Also im Herbst bin ich ganz froh über die Teile: 





Erspart einem lästiges waschen und v.a. ist man nicht gleich nach 10m bis auf die Haut nass...

Grüße Christian


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. Oktober 2011)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Wegen den Schutzblechen?
> Also im Herbst bin ich ganz froh über die Teile:



Ich hab keine dran, sondern ne kurze Regenhose an und lass mich dann einsauen . Aber ich finde Schutzbleche auch überhaupt nicht schlimm und wenn ich mal kein Bokc auf Sauerei hab klemm ich die auch einfach dran . Ist ja das gute an den Schutzblechen - klipps dran, klipps ab.

Das AMS 130 sieht ürbigens gut aus  mit und ohne Schutzblech.


----------



## paulinberlin (10. Oktober 2011)

So, bin seit heute Mittag auch endlich stolzer Besitzer eines Würfels.
Die ersten 15km im Regen habe ich auch schon hinter mir und bis auf die nicht vorhandene Sicht hats Spaß gemacht 






Besten Gruß, Paule


----------



## acid89 (10. Oktober 2011)

Glückwunsch zum Würfel


----------



## horstling (10. Oktober 2011)

Scarx schrieb:


> hier das erstes Bild meines ersten Würfels, mitten im Ruhrpott (Bochum)


 





[/IMG] Hmmm. Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor! Vor 2 Wochen....


----------



## horstling (10. Oktober 2011)

Das meine Ich:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scarx (10. Oktober 2011)

haha wie cool xD sehr schön !!!


----------



## Scarx (10. Oktober 2011)

Nightrider666 schrieb:


> so dann will ich auch mal


sind das die SKS grand mom und dad?


----------



## Nightrider666 (10. Oktober 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ich hab keine dran, sondern ne kurze Regenhose an und lass mich dann einsauen . Aber ich finde Schutzbleche auch überhaupt nicht schlimm und wenn ich mal kein Bokc auf Sauerei hab klemm ich die auch einfach dran . Ist ja das gute an den Schutzblechen - klipps dran, klipps ab.
> 
> Das AMS 130 sieht ürbigens gut aus  mit und ohne Schutzblech.



nbatürlich sind normal keine bleche dran
aber ich fahr jeden tag einfach 20km zur arbeit
und bei schlechtem wetter werden die kurz angesteckt
und ich hab imo kein aktuelles bild mit den neuen bremsscheiben, drum
und ja es sind sks grand mom und grand dad


----------



## Nightrider666 (10. Oktober 2011)

normal schauts ja so aus





und hier noch mein winterrad


----------



## Scott_Pascal (10. Oktober 2011)

So hier auch mal wieder ein Bild von meinem XMS

Es gibt 2 neue Sachen, wobei die eine sehr offensichtlich ist, und die andre eigentlich überhaupt nicht


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. Oktober 2011)

@Nightrider: Du has tja ne ganze Cube Flotte   und Dein Getränk ist ja sogar farblich uaf das Rad abgestimmt .

Wenn ich mit meinem Rad zur Arbeit fahren würde (wenn ich doch nur könnte, aber 100km Einfach sind einfach zuviel ) ... dann würd ich aber auch sowas von Schutzbleche dranhaben .

Hast ein schickes Bike.


----------



## Nightrider666 (10. Oktober 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> @Nightrider: Du has tja ne ganze Cube Flotte   und Dein Getränk ist ja sogar farblich uaf das Rad abgestimmt .
> 
> Wenn ich mit meinem Rad zur Arbeit fahren würde (wenn ich doch nur könnte, aber 100km Einfach sind einfach zuviel ) ... dann würd ich aber auch sowas von Schutzbleche dranhaben .
> 
> Hast ein schickes Bike.



danke
ja 100km sind entschieden zuviel
ich hab 20km hinweg
und bei schönem wetter verfahr ich mich komischerweise immer auf dem heimweg
da sinds dann ganz schnell mal zwischen 60 und 100


----------



## Scarx (10. Oktober 2011)

MAN ich will auch die reifen mit den Roten streifen...find die aber nirgends


----------



## Nightrider666 (10. Oktober 2011)

Scarx schrieb:


> MAN ich will auch die reifen mit den Roten streifen...find die aber nirgends



gibts nobby nic und racing ralf
mit weißen und roten streifen
soweit ich weis

hab noch ein paar rumhängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid89 (10. Oktober 2011)

Scarx schrieb:


> MAN ich will auch die reifen mit den Roten streifen...find die aber nirgends



http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...cing-Ralph-falt-rot-Pacestar-2011::25873.html


----------



## xerto (10. Oktober 2011)

Scarx schrieb:


> MAN ich will auch die reifen mit den Roten streifen...find die aber nirgends



wie wärs mit hier    klick mich


----------



## Scarx (10. Oktober 2011)

kann ich den tubeless auf den ryde standart felgen meines ams 125 fahren?


----------



## sepalot (10. Oktober 2011)

Scarx schrieb:


> MAN ich will auch die reifen mit den Roten streifen...find die aber nirgends


 
Racing Ralph mit roten Seitenstollen

Racing Ralph mit weißen Seitenstollen


Nobby Nic mit weißen oder roten Seitenstollen


sind nur Beispiele - gibts auch woanders


EDIT: waren andere gleich auf ;-)


----------



## Scarx (10. Oktober 2011)

okay okay danke leute ich habs verstanden xD ich kenn nur die falschen seiten ;-)


----------



## Lebowsky (10. Oktober 2011)

Scarx schrieb:


> kann ich den tubeless auf den ryde standart felgen meines ams 125 fahren?


Klar kannst du, aber spar dir lieber das Geld der Mäntel für neue Laufräder...du wirst nicht lange Spaß an den Ryde XMB haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scarx (10. Oktober 2011)

ja das die laufräder ******* sind hab ich auch schon gehört hab allerdings auch noch keine alternative gefunden kann im moment für einen satz nicht mehr als 500 öcken ausgeben


----------



## paulinberlin (10. Oktober 2011)

Was ist denn an denen so schlecht eigentlich?
Sind sie nicht stabil, d.h. schnell kaputt?

Gruß, Paule


----------



## Scarx (10. Oktober 2011)

joa im AMS 125 fred wird meist die 1000 km als todesgrenze genannt...


----------



## paulinberlin (10. Oktober 2011)

Scarx schrieb:


> joa im AMS 125 fred wird meist die 1000 km als todesgrenze genannt...



Haha, na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie lange meine halten werden.


----------



## kaktusflo (10. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen 

Hier mal mein neuer Würfel!!!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/995784

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/995785

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen und mir sagen wie ich Bilder direkt 
in den Beitrag einfügen kann ... ich bekomm es irgendwie nicht hin 

Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus!!!


----------



## cytrax (11. Oktober 2011)

1. Du lädst die Bilder in dein Fotoalbum hoch
2. Du suchst dir die gewünschte Größe aus (anklicken^^)
3. Rechte Maustaste, Grafikadresse kopieren
4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Auf den markierten Button drücken, rechte Maustaste Grafikadresse einfügen und auf ok. Und schon hast ein Bild drin. Das mit Rechtsklick Grafikadresse einfügen funzt mit allen Bildern im WWW 

Hier gibts auch nen Testbereich fürs Bilder einfügen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=286185&page=65

Würd das gern verlinken aber DAS is was dass ich nicht kann


----------



## xerto (11. Oktober 2011)

paulinberlin schrieb:


> Haha, na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie lange meine halten werden.



meine haben inzwischen 8.000 km drauf. das hinterrad hat sich allerdings letzte woche verabschiedet, nachdem ich eine treppe runter gefahren bin. 

jetzt gibts auf garantie ein neues hinterrad. 

mir gefallen die sunringles sehr gut  gutes freilaufgräusch und bisher problemlos.


----------



## bender_79 (11. Oktober 2011)

Scarx schrieb:


> ja das die laufräder ******* sind hab ich auch schon gehört hab allerdings auch noch keine alternative gefunden kann im moment für einen satz nicht mehr als 500 öcken ausgeben



Ich habe meine XMB mit Hope Pro 2 Evo + NoTubes Stans Flow für unter 400 Euro ersetzt (inklusive Hope Schnellspannern).
Den Laufradsatz kann ich empfehlen und die sind hier im Forum auch beliebt.

Grüße


----------



## horstling (11. Oktober 2011)

Scarx schrieb:


> ja das die laufräder ******* sind hab ich auch schon gehört hab allerdings auch noch keine alternative gefunden kann im moment für einen satz nicht mehr als 500 öcken ausgeben




500 !!! Da gibts aber schon was feines für! Schau mal im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Scarx (11. Oktober 2011)

bender_79 schrieb:


> Ich habe meine XMB mit Hope Pro 2 Evo + NoTubes Stans Flow für unter 400 Euro ersetzt (inklusive Hope Schnellspannern).
> Den Laufradsatz kann ich empfehlen und die sind hier im Forum auch beliebt.
> 
> Grüße


hast du ein umsüstkit benötigt oder hat das so gepasst...nehme doch an du die auch am ams 125 verbaut hast...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bender_79 (11. Oktober 2011)

Ist von mir am AMS 125 verbaut.

Was für ein Umrüstkit?
Meinst du die Achsen? Ich hab noch Schnellspanner vorne und hinten.
Die Hope Naben gibt es mit allen möglichen Varianten. Bei der Schnellspanner Version ist für vorne ein 20mm Steckachsenumrüstkit dabei.

Kannst den Laufradsatz ja gleich in der von dir benötigten Kombination ordern. Preislich war das alles ungefähr eine Suppe.

Grüße


----------



## Scarx (11. Oktober 2011)

achso... ja habs jetzt auch gesehn die x-12 wären die fürs AMS passenden, danke!!!


----------



## kaktusflo (11. Oktober 2011)

Ha!!!! Nach eurer Unterstützung mit dem Bilder hochladen anbei mein neuer Würfel  












Vielen Dank nochmal!!!!


----------



## kampfgnom (11. Oktober 2011)

Scarx schrieb:


> achso... ja habs jetzt auch gesehn die x-12 wären die fürs AMS passenden, danke!!!



X-12 am AMS?! Ich kenne das Syntacesystem nur ab Stereo aufwärts. Auch die 2012er AMS 130 haben noch normale 10mm Schnellspanner hinten.


----------



## cytrax (12. Oktober 2011)

kaktusflo schrieb:


> Vielen Dank nochmal!!!!



Keine Ursache, gern geschehn


----------



## Scarx (12. Oktober 2011)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> X-12 am AMS?! Ich kenne das Syntacesystem nur ab Stereo aufwärts. Auch die 2012er AMS 130 haben noch normale 10mm Schnellspanner hinten.



Hmm das kann auch sein ich hab mich echt überall durchgegoogelt und find keine klare aussage über die achsen könnte natürlich nachmessen aber...
hab nochmal im AMS 125 fred nachgefragt hoffe da mal auf antwort


----------



## Nightrider666 (12. Oktober 2011)

also mein ams 130 race hat das

*Laufradsatz:            DT Swiss XPW1600 wheelset            9mm/X12





*


----------



## philipp196 (12. Oktober 2011)

Nightrider666 schrieb:


> also mein ams 130 race hat das
> 
> *Laufradsatz:            DT Swiss XPW1600 wheelset            9mm/X12
> 
> ...



Ich würde als nächstes den LRS tauschen.... Der XPW1600 wiegt ja fast 2kg. Ansonsten sehr schönes AMS...


----------



## Nightrider666 (12. Oktober 2011)

ich weiß ja nicht ob die viel leichter sind
aber das sind meine absoluten favoriten
und werden wahrscheinlich als nächstes dran sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulinberlin (12. Oktober 2011)

Also, wenn der XPW1600 Satz knapp 2kg wiegt, dann ist der EA90 XC Satz mit 1565 Gramm schon ein gutes Stück leichter.


----------



## j0kkel (12. Oktober 2011)

Schicker LRS...
Würde sich hier bestimmt auch gut machen:


----------



## lean92 (13. Oktober 2011)

Studentenzimmer Karlsruhe... 

und dahinter ein Messeplakat von Porsche,

irgendwann wird ein Bild gemacht Porsche + Cube auf dem Dachträger


----------



## BIKESTARR (13. Oktober 2011)

lean92 schrieb:


> Studentenzimmer Karlsruhe...
> 
> und dahinter ein Messeplakat von Porsche,
> 
> irgendwann wird ein Bild gemacht Porsche + Cube auf dem Dachträger


 
Schon geschehen. 




Bild ist NICHT von mir. Es ist von SanAndreas. Bin zufällig drauf gestoßen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. Oktober 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Schon geschehen.


 Was es alles gibt! 
Nun fehlt wohl nur noch der Ferrari oder Lamborghini mit einer 
Anhängerkupplung für den Wohnwagen.....


----------



## buschhase (13. Oktober 2011)

Dein Wunsch sei mir Befehl:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scarx (13. Oktober 2011)

hauptsache man erkennt noch in der spiegelung das kennzeichen xD


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. Oktober 2011)

@ Buschhase  
Ich glaubet net.....aber o.k. - wer den Wagen so lackieren lässt 
Eigentlich gehört das wohl Zwangsweggenommen...
und gegen Bärbels Corsa getauscht... 

Blöd - ich kam nur drauf - weil wir als Kinder / Jugendliche immer so 
eine Art "Witz" erzählten.....geh mal zum Ferrari- Händler und frage nach einer Anhängerkupplung....haben uns immer gut amysiert bei dem Gedanken....aber das es das in echt gibt - ist ja mal......
Wieder mal ein "Vorurteil" bei NL bestätigt.....krass


----------



## stereorider84 (13. Oktober 2011)

hy @ all.
bei uns im ort fährt auch einer ein audi r8 mit anhänger.
ich hab nur noch kein bild aber das kommt noch.


----------



## xerto (13. Oktober 2011)

ein holländer ohne wohnwagen ist nackt, oder?

es gibt einen wohnwagen der bis zu 223 km fahren kann, passt doch.

klick hier


----------



## BIKESTARR (13. Oktober 2011)

@Buschhase
 Die Farbe ist ja beschissen!!!
Und dass Kennzeichen  
Die Anhängerkupplung an einen Lambo ist ja
wohl fast schon §17 Absatz 9: Passive Verstümmelung an nicht lebendigen Objekten.
 Den Paragraph gibt es nicht


----------



## andi_tool (13. Oktober 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> @ Buschhase
> Ich glaubet net.....aber o.k. - wer den Wagen so lackieren lässt
> Eigentlich gehört das wohl Zwangsweggenommen...
> und gegen Bärbels Corsa getauscht...
> ...



Was Bärbel dann wohl mit dem Sportwägelchen macht?

Mir persönlich gefällt weder die Form noch die Farbe. Das liegt aber daran, daß mir die Corvette Cabrio '63 oder '68 einfach besser gefällt.


----------



## BIKESTARR (13. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Cortina (13. Oktober 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Corvette Cabrio '63 oder '68 einfach besser gefällt.



Unser damaliger Nachbar hatte u.a. eine 63er Split Window in dunkelblau, die war wirklich lecker


----------



## cytrax (14. Oktober 2011)

Da gibts noch mehr 












Und keiner packt da mal ein anständiges MTB ran


----------



## lean92 (14. Oktober 2011)

Mal sehen, irgendwann hole ich meinen Post aus dem Archiv und kommentiere es anständig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (15. Oktober 2011)




----------



## barbarissima (15. Oktober 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Was Bärbel dann wohl mit dem Sportwägelchen macht?
> 
> Mir persönlich gefällt weder die Form noch die Farbe. Das liegt aber daran, daß mir die Corvette Cabrio '63 oder '68 einfach besser gefällt.


 
Ist ja nicht so, als wenn ich es nicht schon mal mit einem Sportwagen probiert hätte  Passte aber nicht so richtig


----------



## andi_tool (15. Oktober 2011)

Bärbel - Du solltest noch das Nummernschild auf dem zweiten Bild übertünchen....


----------



## zett78 (15. Oktober 2011)




----------



## invalid (15. Oktober 2011)

das nen ich mal ne feine Sammlung... ist ja fast schon Geldanlage in deiner Garage...


----------



## Scott_Pascal (15. Oktober 2011)

Nice


Wie viel hast für das Elite gezahlt?


----------



## BIKESTARR (15. Oktober 2011)




----------



## mtblukas (15. Oktober 2011)

Da mag wohl einer blau  Ich finds geil


----------



## mi2 (15. Oktober 2011)

teamline is einfach nur so nice.schicke sammlung . fehlt nurnoch das 2010 sting teamline


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (15. Oktober 2011)

Wann fährt man die denn alle? Oder sammelst du die?


----------



## andi_tool (15. Oktober 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Wann fährt man die denn alle? Oder sammelst du die?



Für jeden Einsatzzweck wahrscheinlich eines:

- Cube Aerium für Triathlon
- Cube Litening für Road
- Cube Reaction als Hardtail für Touren
- Cube AMS als Fully für Geländeinsätze


----------



## zett78 (15. Oktober 2011)

Das Aerium ist meiner Frau.
Bei gemeinsamen Touren nimmt sie das Gefederte.


----------



## j0kkel (16. Oktober 2011)

Herrlicher Fuhrpark
Der Trend geht zum 6. Fahrrad


----------



## paulinberlin (16. Oktober 2011)

Schönstes Wetter um die erste richtige Runde durch den Wald zu drehen mit dem neuen Würfel


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. Oktober 2011)

paulinberlin schrieb:


> Schönstes Wetter um die erste richtige Runde durch den Wald zu drehen mit dem neuen Würfel



Ging bestimmt ab wie Schmitz' Katze .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi_tool (16. Oktober 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ging bestimmt ab wie Schmitz' Katze .



geht mindestens ab wie Schmitz Katze - ein Reaction ist schon ein verdammt agiles Teil und den Berg hoch geht es fast von alleine...


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so, als wenn ich es nicht schon mal mit einem Sportwagen probiert hätte  Passte aber nicht so richtig



Steht dir bestimmt gut so ein Flitzer  und farblich passend zum Bike ist der auch noch. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=47.284720,8.532139


----------



## barbarissima (16. Oktober 2011)

Ja gell, ich finde auch, dass er prima zu mir gepasst hätte  War aber nur eine freundliche Leihgabe für ein Wochenende


----------



## Scott_Pascal (17. Oktober 2011)

paulinberlin schrieb:


> Schönstes Wetter um die erste richtige Runde durch den Wald zu drehen mit dem neuen Würfel



Schönes Teil, Bremse gefällt mir auch


----------



## Plueschbox (17. Oktober 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> @Plueschbox: Was wiegt das Rad in dem Zustand?
> 
> Gruß
> Nico



So hab es heute mal an die Waage gehängt 9,1kg


----------



## Scarx (17. Oktober 2011)

da ist mein 12.5 Kg ams 125 ja ein echtes schwergewicht gegen...muss angenehm sein mit so einem bike zu klettern


----------



## buschhase (17. Oktober 2011)

Plueschbox schrieb:


> So hab es heute mal an die Waage gehängt 9,1kg



Danke, dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen für die nächsten 101g 
Muss jetzt in der dunklen Jahreszeit mal mein Reaction wieder überholen. Hab ich diese Saison doch ein wenig vernachlässigt.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## barbarissima (17. Oktober 2011)

Scarx schrieb:


> da ist mein 12.5 Kg ams 125 ja ein echtes schwergewicht gegen...muss angenehm sein mit so einem bike zu klettern


 
Glaube ich auch  Aber bergab geht´s mit dem AMS wieder angenehmer


----------



## Paragonfx (20. Oktober 2011)

Mein Cube Acid mit neuer Bereifung  
Fährt sich jetzt richtig traumhaft, fehlt nur noch eine andere Federgabel und dann bin ich erstmal glücklich.


----------



## BIKESTARR (20. Oktober 2011)

Rs Reba ist zu empfehlen. Auch nicht zu teuer. Ansonsten Sid oder Fuchs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bender_79 (21. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal mein Cube LTD PRO (Modelljahr 2007).
Allerdings wurden bis auf Sattel, Sattelstütze, Sattelklemme, Vorbau, Schaltwerk und Laufräder bereits alle anderen Anbauteile geändert.

















grüße


----------



## bender_79 (21. Oktober 2011)

Hier dann noch mein zweites Cube. Ein AMS 125 (Modelljahr 2009).
Geändert wurden Laufradsatz, Vorbau, Lenker, Pedale und Sattelklemme.
















grüße


----------



## Dave-o (21. Oktober 2011)

Immer wieder schön son AMS.... war ja begeistert als ich mein erstes in live gesehen habe. Die sehen in 3D einfach noch um ein vielfaches besser aus!!! (harr harr harr)


----------



## Scarx (21. Oktober 2011)

Ja schön sind sie wirklich !!;-P

Mal eine frage an alle nur so zum Verständnis (ist eine Wette)... wenn ich mein Bike am rahmen aufhänge und die LRs drehe und beide immer mit dem Ventil unten zum Stehen kommen... hab ich dann ne Umwucht oder sind die lager der LRs so gut das das Gewicht der Ventile dazuführt?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. Oktober 2011)

Ne Unwucht an beiden LRS die genau 2x dazu führt das einheitlich die LRS so zum stehen kommen - eher Unwahrscheinlich..
..außerdem ändert die Unwucht ja nicht wirklich das Gewicht. 
Dann wohl eher die 2. Alternative! 

Wobei die Wette hättest Du trotzdem verloren, da nicht das Gewicht der Ventile schlud an dieser Endstellung wäre, sondern die Drehung die Schwerkraft.  
Wetteinsatz?


----------



## Strampelaffe (21. Oktober 2011)

Erklärt mir bitte jemand mal den Unterschied zwischen einer Unwucht und dem gleichen Ergebnis, das durch ungleichmäßige Gewichtsverteilung zustande kommt ???? Meiner Meinung nach ergibt doch das eine das andere..... und durch gute Lager, die ihrerseits kaum Reibung aufweisen, kommt's halt zum Vorschein. 

Meine Laufräder kommen auch so zum Stehen, wenn ich das Bike aufhänge.


----------



## Scarx (22. Oktober 2011)

Naja ich hab keine ahnung xD nächste frage wäre dann warum ich an so vielen bikes diese Plattform pedale sehe sind die wirklich soviel besser als die bärentatzen und Klicks?!


----------



## cytrax (22. Oktober 2011)

Mit Klicks kann ich nicht mitreden aber mit Flats  (NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro) Ich will gar nix andres mehr am MTB fahren. Der Grip is hammermäßig und wenn die 5/10 impact erstmal da sind gehen auch die Sohlen meiner Schuhe nimmer kaputt  meine K-Swiss haben lange durchgehalten aber jetzt sind se echt hinüber.

Ich fahre Flats weil ich das gefühl nicht mag am Bike zu kleben. Da es bei meinen Spungelenken bisserl hakt (Plastikbänder wegen mehrfachen risses) komm ich in schrecksituationen wo man schnell raus müsste einfach nicht vom Pedal. Habe Klicks mal versucht aber dann an meinen Kumpel weitergegeben der mit den Dingern klar kommt.

Bei Flats setz ich nen Fuß runter und gut is. Meine Meinung dazu


----------



## Quator94 (22. Oktober 2011)

Hier ist mein E-Bike kaufen kleiner Freund 





http://www.ebiketester24.de/e-bike-kaufen/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torca (23. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal mein (fast) ständiger Begleiter


----------



## Nightrider666 (23. Oktober 2011)

Scarx schrieb:


> Naja ich hab keine ahnung xD nächste frage wäre dann warum ich an so vielen bikes diese Plattform pedale sehe sind die wirklich soviel besser als die bärentatzen und Klicks?!



ich habe 15 jahre lang klicks gefahren
hab dann in letzter zeit mehrere grenzsituationen gehabt
und hab 2x das cube weggeschmissen, weil ich einfach nicht mehr rausgekommen bin
also die dinger incl. schuhe verkauft und flats hingemacht
und so wirds auch bleiben


----------



## unocz (23. Oktober 2011)

naja ohne das jetzt zu vertiefen zu wollen, wird wohl immer am fahrer und am stil/art liegen den/die man fährt, ob man damit klarkommt oder nicht. ich würde die klicks niemals tauschen wollen.


----------



## Scarx (23. Oktober 2011)

hm naja ist anscheinend geschmackssache mit oder ohne klicks war heute egal hab mich gemault und die rechte kniescheibe zertrümmert! hab also genug zeit zum nachdenken welche peadle ich in 4 monaten nehmen ;-)


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. Oktober 2011)

Scarx schrieb:


> hab mich gemault und die rechte kniescheibe zertrümmert!



Oh nein   !!!! Ich wünsche gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung ...


----------



## Scarx (23. Oktober 2011)

vielen dank! werd wohl in nächster zeit noch häufiger hier rumspuken als sonst ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (24. Oktober 2011)

Scarx schrieb:


> hm naja ist anscheinend geschmackssache mit oder ohne klicks war heute egal hab mich gemault und die rechte kniescheibe zertrümmert! hab also genug zeit zum nachdenken welche peadle ich in 4 monaten nehmen ;-)


erstmal gute besserung. mach platform dran. mich hat's letzten herbst auch beinah aufn
trail gelegt, weil ich in die klicker nicht gleich reingekommen bin. seitdem plattform und nix
anderes mehr. keine ahnung, wie ich es 10jahre mit klickies ausgehalten hab.
allerdings sind schienbeinschoner ned doof, wenn man plattformpedale faehrt. naeheres
dazu kann dir der sirrah erzaehlen.


----------



## Sirrah73 (24. Oktober 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> naeheres
> dazu kann die der sirrah erzaehlen.



oh jaaaaa


----------



## Scarx (24. Oktober 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> erstmal gute besserung..



danke ich hatte schienbein/Knieschoner dran sind aber gebrochen beim sturz xD


----------



## Friecke (24. Oktober 2011)

Scarx schrieb:


> danke ich hatte schienbein/Knieschoner dran sind aber gebrochen beim sturz xD


 
Autschn!

Gute Besserung


----------



## OIRAM (24. Oktober 2011)

*Ups, Scarx, das hört sich aber nach Schmerzen an. 

Wünsche Dir alles Gute, dass das auch wieder alles heile wird. 

Ich bin seid heute auch den letzten Faden los. 

Hat fast drei Monate gedauert und nun sind bereits 95% der Greiffähigkeit wiederhergestellt.
Es fehlt noch etwas an Kraft, aber sonst... 

Die Bilder und Storrys hier im Forum, haben mich immer wieder Aufgebaut. 

Schönen Gruß, Mario *


----------



## Cortina (24. Oktober 2011)

Scarx, gute Besserung auch von mir 

Hey Mario altes Haus, schön von Dir zu hören 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2011)

Gute Besserung


----------



## Gaz (24. Oktober 2011)

Scarx schrieb:


> hm naja ist anscheinend geschmackssache mit oder ohne klicks war heute egal hab mich gemault und die rechte kniescheibe zertrümmert! hab also genug zeit zum nachdenken welche peadle ich in 4 monaten nehmen ;-)




Kniescheibe einfach so gebrochen oder n Trümmerbruch? Habe mir vor 3,5Monaten mein linke Kniescheibe gebrochen und nach 6 Wochen saß ich wieder auffem Bike. Natürlich konnte ich damals noch nicht so fahren wie vor dem Unfall und das kann ich heute immer noch nicht,schliesslich stört der kack Draht der um die Kniescheibe liegt,aber jeder Arzt und Physiothreapeut wird dir Radfahren zur Reha ans Herz legen. Musste auch schon feststellen das 25km Radfahren weniger Schmerzen bereitet als 5km laufen,geschweige denn rennen,das geht nicht. 
Gute Besserung.


----------



## StereoLTD (25. Oktober 2011)

Hier bin ich f
Ohne helm... ohne nix


----------



## perseus71 (25. Oktober 2011)

invalid schrieb:


>


 


Mmmhhh... das rot sieht auch stark aus....schön gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scarx (25. Oktober 2011)

vielen dank für die genesungswünsche!!! wird schon werden ;-)


----------



## Scarx (25. Oktober 2011)

Gaz schrieb:


> Kniescheibe einfach so gebrochen oder n Trümmerbruch?


3 fach gebrochen und halt kreuzbänder mitgenommen.
sind 2 drähte und eine kleine platte drin die aber wieder rauskommt sobalds verheilt ist...


----------



## Lebowsky (26. Oktober 2011)

Man erkennt vom Bike zwar nicht so viel, aber immerhin ein (mein) Würfel 
Das ganze habe ich gestern in 4 Stunden arrangiert und als Poster drücken lassen...


----------



## OIRAM (26. Oktober 2011)

*Jetzt weiß ich endlich wie das mit Erde und Mond funzt. 
Da hast Du ja nen echten Fulltimejob. 
Echt super gemacht. 

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## barbarissima (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin schwer beeindruckt! Das Bild ist der Hammer


----------



## Friendsofmine (26. Oktober 2011)

Wusste nicht das ein Cube Bike verantwortlich ist für die Mondphasen.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Oktober 2011)

Lebowsky schrieb:


> Man erkennt vom Bike zwar nicht so viel, aber immerhin ein (mein) Würfel


 Mein lieber Lebowsky.....sagt man doch so! Und nun weiß ich auch warum....Hammer!!!!!!!!! 
Das ist mal ein Poster.....und sehr gute Farbauswahl - sehr angenehm für´s Auge. Perfekt.


----------



## Cortina (26. Oktober 2011)

Goiles Buidl


----------



## -Frank- (26. Oktober 2011)

da hat sich ein ghost eingeschlichen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightrider666 (27. Oktober 2011)

nachdem ich meine syncross jetzt an mein tonopah winterrad geschraubt hab

hab ich mal was kleines ans ams gemacht 

natürlich farblich abgestimmt


----------



## wa2lugge (27. Oktober 2011)

das Analog sieht echt spitze aus


----------



## wa2lugge (27. Oktober 2011)

is das das 2011 analog ?


----------



## wa2lugge (27. Oktober 2011)

und ja wo kann man diese kabeln kaufen?


----------



## Gummischwain (28. Oktober 2011)

invalid schrieb:


> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc_4342bwr6.jpg http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc_4341y5g1.jpg http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc_4338rv18.jpg http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc_4333n1ki.jpg http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc_4327u248.jpg http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc_4324jw5n.jpg http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc_4323w4yk.jpg


 
Yeah!
Noch einer mit roten Zügen!!! 
Sehr geil!


----------



## Gummischwain (28. Oktober 2011)

wa2lugge schrieb:


> und ja wo kann man diese kabeln kaufen?


 
Du meinst die Zug- und Schalthüllen?

Guckst du hier:

http://www.hibike.de/artikel/74490033/Jagwire Ripcord L3 MTB.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampfgnom (28. Oktober 2011)

Respektive hier...


----------



## ewoq (30. Oktober 2011)

hier gehörts auch rein.

Mein Stereo nähert sich dem finalen Stand bevor der Rahmen getauscht wird.

Änderungen ggü. Serie:

- Elixir X9 2012
- Reverb
- SLR TT 2012
- Sixpack Icon
- Atlas Turbine 60mm
- Atlas FR 785mm
- Oury Lock On
- Testweise 55 ATA
- Shiftguide (2x) mit FSA Lexan Bash

noch unterwegs:

- X9 Schaltung
- Atlas Turbine 2012 in 170mm


----------



## mtblukas (30. Oktober 2011)

Dann will ich doch auch mal wieder mein Cube zeigen bevor es verkauft wird 



























EDIT: Kann die Bilder grad nicht einbetten :/
EDIT 2: Jetzt gehts


----------



## Guerill0 (31. Oktober 2011)

@ ewoq:
Warum verabschiedest du dich vom Stereo?
Irgendwelche gravierenden Probleme gehabt?


----------



## Friendsofmine (31. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schönes AMS 100 ! Ich mag so "klassische" Bikes wie deines.

Warum wird so ein gepflegtes Radl verkauft ?!


----------



## Boshard (31. Oktober 2011)

Den Zeig ich mal ein Paar Aktuelle Bilder von 

Meinem Cube LTD AMS 125 PRO 2011 



  ES hat Blaue Außenhüllen bekommen , Shimano XT Click-Pedale 

und Magura MT4 Bremsen




Ich such och ein Paar Teile wie:
  Cube Kettenschutz (Neopren) , Cube  Hörnchen in Weiß ,
  Bash Guard oder Hosenschutzring für die XT-Kurbel


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (31. Oktober 2011)

Die Farbkombi sieht wirklich klasse aus. Wenn du jetzt noch diese Bremsleitungen verbaust http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k613/a45579/hyflow-bremsleitungsset-blau.html dann ist es perfekt.


----------



## cytrax (31. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schick. Vor allem die blauen Züge passen wunderbar zum Bike 

EDIT: Ja mit blauen Bremsleitungen wärs nochmal erste Sahne


----------



## mtblukas (31. Oktober 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Sehr schönes AMS 100 ! Ich mag so "klassische" Bikes wie deines.
> 
> Warum wird so ein gepflegtes Radl verkauft ?!



Danke...

Willst du es haben? ;D
Ja ich hab nunmal als Schüler kein Geld für 2 eigentlich teure Räder.  Nächstes jahr wenn ich mei Ausbildungehalt habe kauf ich mir 2 Räder 
Außerdem fahre ich zur Zeit lieber bergab...


----------



## cytrax (31. Oktober 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ausbildungehalt habe






Sorry ich musste an meins denken 

Was lernst denn? Hoffentlich was gscheides. Hab Elektriker aufm Bau gelernt und die Handwerkskammer hat für Lehrlinge aufm Bau nicht viel Kohle übrig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scarx (31. Oktober 2011)

mach industriemechaniker wie ich bin 3. Lehrjahr bekomm 700 netto da kann man nicht meckern finde ich  da sind dann auch ein paar schöne bikes drin ;-)


----------



## Boshard (31. Oktober 2011)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Die Farbkombi sieht wirklich klasse aus. Wenn du jetzt noch diese Bremsleitungen verbaust http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k613/a45579/hyflow-bremsleitungsset-blau.html dann ist es perfekt.



 ja da mit den Bremsleitungen bin ich noch am überlegen 
  weiß nur net  ob das nicht zu viel blau ist 
  alterative würde ich auch Weiße nehmen


----------



## buschhase (31. Oktober 2011)

Wieso willst du es mit weißen Hörnchen verschandeln?? Lass das bitte 

Und zum Gehaltsthema: Dann seid mal Student. Da muss ich mich mit nem Tutorengehalt über Wasser halten .p

Gruß
Nico


----------



## mtblukas (31. Oktober 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Wieso willst du es mit weißen Hörnchen verschandeln?? Lass das bitte
> 
> Und zum Gehaltsthema: Dann seid mal Student. Da muss ich mich mit nem Tutorengehalt über Wasser halten .p
> 
> ...



Hm..weiß nich  aber so schlimm siehts auch net aus.

Ich werde Mechatroniker und Entschuldigung für den Schreibfehler.


----------



## cytrax (31. Oktober 2011)

Mechatroniker is gut. Am besten in ner großen Firma wo danach gleich bleiben kannst  

Merk dir noch eins: Cosinus phi der Elektriker lernts nie  (hat was mit Wirk- und Leistungsfaktor zu tun)


----------



## mtblukas (31. Oktober 2011)

Ja is eine bekannte und sehr große Firma. EBM- Papst vll. sagt das jm. etwas.


----------



## Friendsofmine (31. Oktober 2011)

@ Gehalt - fangt am besten bei dieser Hypo Real Estate Bank an. Da kann man sich auch mal verrechnen-ohne das es groß auffällt. 

@ mtblukas/AMS 100 - leider gerade in eine Duc investiert. Obwohl........beim AMS Teamline würde ich nochmal die Karte in den Automaten stecken.


----------



## cytrax (31. Oktober 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> @ Gehalt - fangt am besten bei dieser Hypo Real Estate Bank an. Da kann man sich auch mal verrechnen-ohne das es groß auffällt.



Um 55,5 Mrd verrechnet  ja da kauf ich dann die ganze Palette und jedem Cubeler hier eins nach wunsch


----------



## mtblukas (31. Oktober 2011)

Cube Two 15 bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kischte (2. November 2011)

Mein Cube


----------



## Scarx (2. November 2011)

Edel...hat was von einem sehr sportlichen nadelstreifenanzug


----------



## Gummischwain (3. November 2011)

Scarx schrieb:


> Edel...hat was von einem sehr sportlichen nadelstreifenanzug



Verdammt! 
Genau dieses Adjektiv fiel mir auch gerade ein, als ich das bike sah!


----------



## Wutz63 (4. November 2011)

Hallo

Hier mal meins


----------



## spessarträuber (6. November 2011)

da ich hier regelmäßig reinschau, zeig ich auch mal meinen Neuaufbau:
AMS Pro Rahmen (Mod. 2009), mit Syntace Teilen, ner schwarzen Fox Gabel und schwarzer XT Kurbel:


----------



## blutbuche (6. November 2011)

black is beautiful  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (6. November 2011)

Hübsch


----------



## cytrax (6. November 2011)

Bis auf den Fahnenmast sehr schön


----------



## NoJan (6. November 2011)

Update - KeFü / 2-Fach / Bash





Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht :-/




Danke Sepalot für die Bilder (den Spacer habe ich weg gelassen ;-) )

nächsten to-dos: Dämpfer Abstimmung / Gabel Service


----------



## Silvermoon (6. November 2011)

Boshard schrieb:


> ....Cube LTD AMS 125 PRO 2011
> 
> Ich such och ein Paar Teile wie:
> Cube Kettenschutz (Neopren) ....




Schau mal hier: 

www.bikesnboards.de/produkte/cube-kettenstrebenschutz-ams-pro-comp-sting

oder hier: 

www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000562&product=A006768


----------



## andi_tool (6. November 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Schau mal hier:
> 
> www.bikesnboards.de/produkte/cube-kettenstrebenschutz-ams-pro-comp-sting
> 
> ...



Hast Du vielleicht auch einen guten Tip für einen Anti-Chainsuck-Device?


----------



## Scott_Pascal (6. November 2011)

Was ein geiles Teil 
Auch die MArrys


----------



## sepalot (6. November 2011)

NoJan schrieb:


> Update - KeFü / 2-Fach / Bash
> 
> Danke Sepalot für die Bilder (den Spacer habe ich weg gelassen ;-) )
> 
> nächsten to-dos: Dämpfer Abstimmung / Gabel Service


----------



## derAndre (7. November 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Hast Du vielleicht auch einen guten Tip für einen Anti-Chainsuck-Device?




Ich habe das Problem zwar nicht mehr so oft und der Rahmen ist eh verhunzt aber ich dachte an sowas: (Achtung Laienmalerei)






Hat schon mal jemand so etwas versucht? Ist da genug Platz für vorhanden? Wenn's ein Rolle wäre, wäre es schön aber ein Stift würde es meines erachten auch tun.


----------



## kante2004 (7. November 2011)

passt 1a am Fritzz


----------



## sanwald81 (7. November 2011)

Hier ist mal mein neues AMS 150 Race. Ist ein 2011er Modell, dass ich recht günstig bekommen habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (7. November 2011)

Schön. Wieviel hast bezahlt? (musst ja nicht antworten)


----------



## sanwald81 (7. November 2011)

Na, hier kann man das ja sagen. Normale Menschen werden nie verstehen, dass man so viel Geld für ein Fahrrad hinlegt. Zum Glück sind hier aber keine Normalen unterwegs  
Hab mit Pedalen und ein wenig Kleinkram genau 2300 Euronen hingeblättert.

Zum Glück ist das Wetter gerade noch sehr gnädig. So kann ich das Radl noch ausgiebig einfahren vor dem Winter


----------



## blutbuche (7. November 2011)

das neue design gefällt mir immer noch  gar nicht - sonst schönes bike ...-


----------



## Wutz63 (8. November 2011)

Cube am Kanal


----------



## BIKESTARR (8. November 2011)

Manitou Gabel und Suntour Dämpfer? Wie zufrieden bist du damit?
Schönes Radl!!


----------



## Wutz63 (8. November 2011)

Hi

Die Gabel ist nicht der Hit, der Dämpfer ist aber ok.
Suche ne Gabel, weiss aber noch nicht welche


----------



## spessarträuber (8. November 2011)

@wutz: ne weiße Fox 32 F 100 würde dem Bike gut stehen - und kann ich nur empfehlen.
z.Zt. regelmäßig im Bikemarkt zu Preisen deutlich unter 400 zu haben


----------



## Wutz63 (8. November 2011)

Meinste die hier ?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/435324/cat/18
Was heißt den RL ?


----------



## mtblukas (8. November 2011)

Wutz63 schrieb:


> Meinste die hier ?
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/435324/cat/18



Must halt schaun dass das Schaftrohr in dein Rahmen passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wutz63 (8. November 2011)

Das ist schon klar, ich meinte was die Bezeichnung RL heißt.
Ich brauche 190mm und 1 1/8


----------



## Nightrider666 (8. November 2011)

schau mal http://www.foxracingshox.com/filter.php?m=bike&t=forks&ref=shlineup


----------



## BIKESTARR (9. November 2011)

Gibts ne 36 160er auch unter 700â¬? Ich find die voll teuer.


----------



## buschhase (9. November 2011)

Gibt es bestimmt. Aber denke dann nicht neu.


----------



## mtblukas (9. November 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Gibts ne 36 160er auch unter 700? Ich find die voll teuer.



Wie wäre es mit einer Fox 36 von 2007 oder so...die "braune". Die hatt nämlich 150mm Federweg was für dein Stereo besser passen würde. sieht man öfters im Bikemarkt für ca. 350. Du musst nur aufpassen das die unten bei der 20mm Steckachsen Klemmung /schrauben keine Risse sind weil bei dem Modell ist das anscheinend öfters der Fall. Und wahrscheinlich brauchst du eine neue nabe wegen 20mm Steckachse. Das Stereo hat nur eine 15mm oder?

Gruß


----------



## derAndre (9. November 2011)

Mein Trailsurfbrett in der "quasi" Endfassung:




Quasi weil der Bash nicht mir gehört und nur für 34 Zähne reicht. Sobald die runter sind, also die Zähne am jetzt großen Blatt, kommt ein 36 Blatt und damit auch ein neuer Bash drauf. Mal schaun welchen ich dann günstig ergattern kann.

"Neu" seid dem letzten Foto sind 

der 60 mm Syntace Superforce (ein Traum!!!)
der Bash anstatt dem dritten Blatt,
der Stinger (gerade eingebaut) anstatt der selfmade Bioniconderivatelösung,
das Laufrad hinten,
die Reifen irgendwann im Laufe des Jahres getauscht
und geputzt (Funktionsputzen) ist es auch.

Ich weiß schön ist anders aber funktional ist für mich genau so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (9. November 2011)

Wutz63 schrieb:


> Meinste die hier ?
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/435324/cat/18
> Was heißt den RL ?


 
R = Rebound
L = Lockout
C = Compression (Lowspeed)
Bedeutet: Funktionseinstellmöglichkeiten
O/B  = Open bath (offenes Ölbad)


----------



## Schelle (10. November 2011)

derAndre schrieb:


> Mein Trailsurfbrett in der "quasi" Endfassung
> 
> 
> der Stinger (gerade eingebaut) anstatt der selfmade Bioniconderivatelösung,
> ...



eine Kefü fehlt mir auch noch am Stereo. Hat die Stiger so gepasst oder war noch Bastelarbeit (Schleifen) angesagt? Passt ja wunderbar zu meinem Bash: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a8950/ring-god-c4-lexan-schwarz-bis-36-zaehne.html


----------



## derAndre (10. November 2011)

Schelle schrieb:


> eine Kefü fehlt mir auch noch am Stereo. Hat die Stiger so gepasst oder war noch Bastelarbeit (Schleifen) angesagt? Passt ja wunderbar zu meinem Bash: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a8950/ring-god-c4-lexan-schwarz-bis-36-zaehne.html



Nene, nix schleifen o.ä. Der Einbau hat 10 Minuten gedauert aber auch nur weil ich fünf mal die Position justieren musste/wollte.


----------



## buschhase (10. November 2011)

derandre schrieb:


> der 60 mm syntace superforce (ein traum!!!)



!!


----------



## BIKESTARR (10. November 2011)

ok. Danke. Wenn würde ich ne 160er einbauen. Mit der RS bin ich sehr zufrieden. Es ist 
nicht so, dass ich nur ne fox will.


----------



## cytrax (10. November 2011)

Naja ich will keine Fox mehr. Wenn die nicht ständig gewartet wird, kannst die Performance auch in die Tonne kloppen.


----------



## Gummischwain (10. November 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Wenn die nicht ständig gewartet wird, kannst die Performance auch in die Tonne kloppen.


 
Aaaaja!


----------



## Scarx (10. November 2011)

Hallo Leute,
muss ich eigentlich etwas bei der schaltung beachten wenn ich statt dem dritten blatt einen bashguard einbaue?!


----------



## buschhase (10. November 2011)

Im Grunde nicht wirklich. Kannst dir höchstens überlegen welche Zähnezahlen du fahren willst.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## derAndre (10. November 2011)

Scarx schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> muss ich eigentlich etwas bei der schaltung beachten wenn ich statt dem dritten blatt einen bashguard einbaue?!



Das dir ein Blatt fehlt und wenn Du aufn Bash schaltest, rutscht die Kette durch ;-) Ansonsten such mal im Forum. Es gibt ne Menge Threads zu dem Thema. Da wird ausführlich besprochen und erklärt was wann wie warum zu beachten ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lean92 (10. November 2011)

Edit falscher post


----------



## Dämon__ (10. November 2011)

Scarx schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> muss ich eigentlich etwas bei der schaltung beachten wenn ich statt dem dritten blatt einen bashguard einbaue?!



Du kannst deine Kettenlinie optimieren...


----------



## CJee83 (13. November 2011)

Scarx schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> muss ich eigentlich etwas bei der schaltung beachten wenn ich statt dem dritten blatt einen bashguard einbaue?!




Musst halt die Anschläge entsprechend einstellen, quasi den Äußeren zuschrauben, sonst haut es dir die Kette beim Hochschalten runter.


----------



## CJee83 (13. November 2011)

derAndre schrieb:


> Mein Trailsurfbrett in der "quasi" Endfassung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Rad ist schön, definitiv! Welche Gabel ist das? 26 oder 32er? Seh das grad net so. 
Und wie hast du das mit denm Stinger gelöst? Wird der nur über das Gewinde von der rechten Lagerschale geschoben?
Schicke Lösung.


----------



## derAndre (14. November 2011)

CJee83 schrieb:


> Das Rad ist schön, definitiv! Welche Gabel ist das? 26 oder 32er? Seh das grad net so.
> Und wie hast du das mit denm Stinger gelöst? Wird der nur über das Gewinde von der rechten Lagerschale geschoben?
> Schicke Lösung.



Einfach den Stinger anstatt einer Unterlegscheibe einbauen. Die Führung muss meines Erachten innen also am Rahmen liegen - die Unterlegscheibe außen als am Lager. Der Rest ein Kinderspiel. Ich habe das Rad heute ordentlich ran genommen und es war gut. Sehr leise, was mich fast am meisten freut, super Schaltpräzise und total sorglos. Dran bauen und vergessen. 

Die Gabel ist die original Talas RLC 32. Gibt es eine 26er? Oder meinst Du 36?


----------



## Friendsofmine (14. November 2011)

Muss mal das neue Cubi zeigen, gibt es aber erst vom Weihnachtsmann für den Cube Nachwuchs.


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. November 2011)

Ja coole Kiste ... da können wir mit unseren AMS'en, Stereos, Fritzzens und Rest einpacken . Dein Nachwuchs wird damit die Trails rocken und uns vom Leder ziehen .


----------



## cytrax (15. November 2011)

So ein geiles Teil hätte ich auch gern gehabt


----------



## Cortina (15. November 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Muss mal das neue Cubi zeigen, gibt es aber erst vom Weihnachtsmann für den Cube Nachwuchs.



Was heißt hier Nachwuchs 

Ich nehm sowas für den Lago her, hab allerdings bei 89cm Schrittlänge den kleineren Rahmen genommen ist auf dem Trail wendiger 





Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mex4711 (15. November 2011)

super geile kisten, da will man schon doch noch mal Kind sein...


----------



## Wutz63 (15. November 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Was heißt hier Nachwuchs
> 
> Ich nehm sowas für den Lago her, hab allerdings bei 89cm Schrittlänge den kleineren Rahmen genommen ist auf dem Trail wendiger
> 
> ...


 
Wo bekommt man diesen Kettenschutz ? 


Gruß Michael


----------



## andi_tool (15. November 2011)

Mex4711 schrieb:


> super geile kisten, da will man schon doch noch mal Kind sein...



aber mal ehrlich - ein Original Bonanza-Rad ist da doch noch deutlich cooler....


----------



## Friendsofmine (15. November 2011)

Bonanza Rad war wirklich cool, diese 3- Gang Schaltung wie im Auto und langen Fuchsschwanz Antenne.....sensationell.

Hab mir mal die Schaltung beim Cubi 200 angeschaut- das ist ne 6 Gang mit so einem "spezial" Overdrive Ritzel drauf. Zum langsam Cruisen !!
Ich hatte zwar nicht so ein cooles Bike, war aber trotzdem mit dem 24er -wo ich noch nicht sitzen konnte glücklich. Absprung auf den Kieshaufen war der Bremsvorgang, bis ich die richtige Grösse hatte.

@ Cortina -man sollte sich immer ein klein wenig das Kind bewahren.


----------



## andi_tool (15. November 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Bonanza Rad war wirklich cool, diese 3- Gang Schaltung wie im Auto und langen Fuchsschwanz Antenne.....sensationell.
> 
> Hab mir mal die Schaltung beim Cubi 200 angeschaut- das ist ne 6 Gang mit so einem "spezial" Overdrive Ritzel drauf. Zum langsam Cruisen !!
> Ich hatte zwar nicht so ein cooles Bike, war aber trotzdem mit dem 24er -wo ich noch nicht sitzen konnte glücklich. Absprung auf den Kieshaufen war der Bremsvorgang, bis ich die richtige Grösse hatte.
> ...



Das Kind haben wir MTB'ler uns doch alle bewahrt. Man muß schon eine gesunde Portion Kind in sich haben, wenn man freiwillig in matschigem Gelände fährt


----------



## idworker (15. November 2011)

in Hoirna wirds so schlimm nicht sein. Bist du beim RSV Nattheim..?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi_tool (15. November 2011)

idworker schrieb:


> in Hoirna wirds so schlimm nicht sein. Bist du beim RSV Nattheim..?



??? Ich schicke Dir eine PN - nicht das beuze schimpft


----------



## idworker (16. November 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> nicht das beuze schimpft


----------



## blutbuche (16. November 2011)

...... ja , pass nur auf ...


----------



## xerto (16. November 2011)

so, ich zeig mal wieder ein cube..

könnt ihr auch im cube stereo thread bewundern.







neue veltec v two in rot /weiss 
2 fach kurbel mit bash
neue verschleissteile wie halt immer (züge, kette, ritzel, usw.)

das bike hat ca. 8.000 km auf dem tacho und quietscht null 

alle originallager sind noch drin...super qualität

sogar der so oft kritisierte original laufradsatz sunringle hat lange gehalten..

ich wiege 95 kg und schenke dem bike, obwohl ich über 50 bin, nix 

treppen, stufen und kleine drops, immer druff bis es kracht


----------



## blutbuche (16. November 2011)

der lrs sieht top aus !!!!!  !!


----------



## xerto (16. November 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> der lrs sieht top aus !!!!!  !!



danke 

war ein tipp aus dem forum hier


----------



## BIKESTARR (16. November 2011)

Es gefällt!


----------



## Mr.Gregor (18. November 2011)

Hallo,

bin mit einem Stereo endlich fertig geworden...fast fertig !

Bionicon C Guide wird mitte Dezember geliefert.


----------



## Wutz63 (18. November 2011)

Laufräder sehen richtig Geil aus.

Wird man jemals fertig ?


----------



## Nightrider666 (18. November 2011)

was sind das für laufräder
würden mir auch gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scarx (18. November 2011)

Nightrider666 schrieb:


> was sind das für laufräder
> würden mir auch gefallen



Dito!!


----------



## Themeankitty (18. November 2011)

Sieht aus wie Veltec V-Two !


----------



## Strampelaffe (19. November 2011)

Mein Stereo:





Nach der letzten Tour war eine Grundreinigung angesagt. Habe dabei auch mal Kurbel- und Hauptschwingenlager überprüft und gefettet. Zudem sind neue Lagerbuchsen am Dämpfer verbaut (die alten hatten Spiel unten). 
Musste dann heute unbedingt mal wieder ein Foto machen. Sowohl die Sonne als auch ein so sauberes Bike haben meine Augen schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.

Gruß,
Joachim


----------



## acid89 (19. November 2011)

Sehr schönes Bike


----------



## Wutz63 (19. November 2011)

Mit den Laufrädern sieht das richtig klasse aus


----------



## Strampelaffe (19. November 2011)

> Sehr schönes Bike





> Mit den Laufrädern sieht das richtig klasse aus


 
Vielen Dank, ihr beiden !


----------



## Mr.Gregor (19. November 2011)

Nightrider666 schrieb:


> was sind das für laufräder
> würden mir auch gefallen



Es sind die Veltec V-Two in weiss mit schwarzen Speichen und roten Nippeln.


----------



## fleckmorry (19. November 2011)

....


----------



## Themeankitty (19. November 2011)

Ich glaubs nicht, flecky fährt jetzt ne Carbonfeile !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (20. November 2011)

Carbon ist immer gut !


----------



## Feuerstuhl (20. November 2011)

Mein '11er LTD Team ... (Mit beschi**enen Bremsen)


----------



## cytrax (20. November 2011)

Feuerstuhl schrieb:


> Mein '11er LTD Team ... (Mit beschi**enen Bremsen)



Sieht nach Hayes aus^^


----------



## Feuerstuhl (20. November 2011)

Ja! Der letzte Müll! 

- Schleifen
- Haben Null(!) Biss
- ... und sind auch sonst irgendwie nur für die Optik gut (weiß) gut. 

Allerdings ist die Auswahl bei 6-Loch Bremsen (mein Favourit wäre ja sie Saint) recht üppig, so dass ich da wohl noch bis Januar brauche um adäquaten Ersatz zu finden ...


----------



## mtblukas (20. November 2011)

Feuerstuhl schrieb:


> Ja! Der letzte Müll!
> 
> - Schleifen
> - Haben Null(!) Biss
> ...



Selbst die Saint gibts mit 6 Loch   Aber was willst du mit einer Downhill Bremse an einem touren Bike? 

Mein Tipp: Avid Elixir 5

Preisleistungsverhältnis is bei der Bremse am Besten oder Shimano Slx- die kenn ich zwar nicht persöhnlich aber was man so hört soll sie recht gut sein.


----------



## kaktusflo (20. November 2011)

Feuerstuhl schrieb:


> Ja! Der letzte Müll!
> 
> - Schleifen
> - Haben Null(!) Biss
> - ... und sind auch sonst irgendwie nur für die Optik gut (weiß) gut.


 

  Kommt mir bekannt vor! Muss allerdings sagen das schleifen bekommt man mit bissl schrauben und Geduld hin! 

Meine neuen Formula die am Stereo dran sind find ich von der Geräuschkulisse schlimmer sind aber 1A von der Bremsleistung! Die Hayes sind von der Leistung (hatte vorne 180 hinten 160) aber nach langer Abfahrt sehr bedenklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (20. November 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Was haben denn alle gegen die Formula RX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mach das so und du hast Ruhe


----------



## Feuerstuhl (20. November 2011)

Was ich mit der Saint an einem Touren-Bike will? BREMSLEISTUNG! 

Aber gut, ich bestelle mir jetzt zu 165 die Elixir 5 in 203/203mm. Schlechter als die Hayes kann sie nicht sein (hoffe ich) 

Aber nun weiter im Text, wir sind schon arg OT.


----------



## buschhase (20. November 2011)

203??  Das hab ich ja nichma an meinem Fritzz hinten. Weiß zwar nicht wie du Körpermäßig gebaut bist, aber denke mal, dass an dem Rad 185/160 oder max. 185/185 ausreichen.
Aber nu isset ja eh zu spät 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## floggel (20. November 2011)

Weder Gabel noch Rahmen (v/h) vertragen 203mm...


----------



## Feuerstuhl (20. November 2011)

Soll heißen? 

Öhm ... mal nebenbei ... Sofern es ein passendes Ausweichthema gibt, sollten wir dort weitermachen, oder? 

Noch ist nix bestellt.  203 deshalb, weil es hier immer empfohlen wird. Ich selbst bin 183cm groß und um die 91Kg schwer.


----------



## cytrax (20. November 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=497198&page=173


----------



## schoeppi (22. November 2011)

Nochwas zu den Kids-Cubes, bei nem Kinderrennen gesehen:


----------



## schoeppi (22. November 2011)

Und meins in vorerst letzter Ausbaustufe, 10,4 kg Prospektgewicht:


----------



## T0tti (22. November 2011)

Als stiller Mitleser post ich doch mal meins:


----------



## Themeankitty (22. November 2011)

Geiles Foto! Wo is´n des, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightrider666 (23. November 2011)

Feuerstuhl schrieb:


> Soll heißen?
> 
> Öhm ... mal nebenbei ... Sofern es ein passendes Ausweichthema gibt, sollten wir dort weitermachen, oder?
> 
> Noch ist nix bestellt.  203 deshalb, weil es hier immer empfohlen wird. Ich selbst bin 183cm groß und um die 91Kg schwer.



also wenn du brachiale bremsleistung willst dann......
ich hab formula r1/rx in 180 drauf und wegen dem geschleife magura venti scheiben
und bring sogar 95 kg auf die waage und da ich immer einen rucksack dabei hab sind wir bei 100
aber die dinger verzögern im vergleich zu den 160er xt die am tonopah sind abartig
kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## kampfgnom (23. November 2011)

Ich habe die RX am Fritzz (203/180) und würde einer SLX/XT jederzeit den Vorzug geben. Sind einfach wartungsärmer. Am AMS 100 habe ich eine Shimano BR-M525 in 203/180 und empfinde die als angenehmer als die Formula.


----------



## CubeRace (24. November 2011)

Also zu den Bremsen muss ich sagen, ich habe eine Formula RX an meinem LTD Race (180/160) mit Shimano XT Scheiben und bin Top zufrieden. Super Druckpunkt, kein Nachstellen, Super Bremsleistung und das seit fast 2 Jahren ohne Wartung, und da ich so zufrieden bin habe ich mich auch beim neuen Fritzz SL für Formula The One entschieden, hätte auch vom Händler andere Bremsen bekommen können z.B. Margura oder so.

Mein Bruder dagegen hat eine Shimano XT (203/180) und die finde ich bei weitem nicht so gut, von der Leistung und vom Druckpunkt.


----------



## Milan0 (24. November 2011)

Bitte nicht schon wieder eine Bremsendiskussion.

Einigen wir uns drauf, das immer die Bremse die Beste ist, die am eigenem Rad verbaut ist. Ausnahme Hayes Stroker Ryde, über die darf gelästert werden!


----------



## Friendsofmine (24. November 2011)

Ganzdollkopfnickend......


----------



## Nightrider666 (24. November 2011)

die woche wars schon mal ganz schön frisch für das ams auf dem weg zur arbeit


----------



## patrick... (26. November 2011)

T0tti könntest du das Bild auch als Wallpaper uploaden?


----------



## BIKE-Garage (27. November 2011)

Na dann halt auch mal meins - steht allerdings seit neuestem auf VELTEC FR Laufrädern.


----------



## buschhase (27. November 2011)

Schönes Teil! Ich liebe diese Farben am Fritzz. Schade, dass es die in den 11'er Modellen nicht mehr gab.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feuerstuhl (27. November 2011)

Sehr geil!


----------



## BIKE-Garage (27. November 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Schönes Teil! Ich liebe diese Farben am Fritzz. Schade, dass es die in den 11'er Modellen nicht mehr gab.
> 
> Gruß
> Nico



Ja, ich find auch, dass die Farben was ganz besonderes sind. 

Danke


----------



## Kati318 (27. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

hier mal mein Baby 





LG Kati


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. November 2011)

Kati318 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, hier mal mein Baby
> LG Kati


Schönes Teil - mir gefällt das schwarz/blau. War die weiße Gabel Serie?

Und wie man in Deinem Album sehen kann, bist auch ganz flott damit unterwegs.  
Viel Spaß damit - und danke, das Du es uns hier mal präsentiert hast.


----------



## Kati318 (27. November 2011)

Hi Spurhalter,

habe die Gabel, sowie Reifen und Reverb nachgerüstet. Auch habe ich mir die XT Bremse gleich montieren lassen. Und ja es macht verdammt viel Spass 
LG


----------



## cytrax (27. November 2011)

Sieht super aus  ich bin noch dabei alles farblich anzupassen  (das ROT ausmerzen^^) schwarz blau soll alles werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (27. November 2011)

Schönes Rad! Aber: Aufkleber ab! Aufkleber ab! Musste mal wieder gesagt werden 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## xerto (27. November 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Schönes Rad! Aber: Aufkleber ab! Aufkleber ab! Musste mal wieder gesagt werden
> 
> Gruß
> Nico



kleine aufkleberphobie nico, oder? 
dagegen gibt es therapien. 



hübsches rad


----------



## T0tti (28. November 2011)

patrick... schrieb:


> T0tti könntest du das Bild auch als Wallpaper uploaden?



Hier bitteschön:

http://www.imagebanana.com/view/0bmws1un/IMG_0433.JPG

Quali ist leider nicht so toll, da ich das foto mit dem iphone gemacht habe.


----------



## buschhase (28. November 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> kleine aufkleberphobie nico, oder?
> dagegen gibt es therapien.



Erwischt :/ Hab Angst, dass die mirs Maul zu kleben ;P


----------



## BIKE-Garage (29. November 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Schönes Rad! Aber: Aufkleber ab! Aufkleber ab! Musste mal wieder gesagt werden
> 
> Gruß
> Nico



Häh? Was'n für Aufkleber ?


----------



## Mex4711 (29. November 2011)

schätze es geht um die felgen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. November 2011)

Mex4711 schrieb:


> schätze es geht um die felgen


Bei derartigen Bemerkungen ging es immer um die Decals an den Felgen....denn um den Cube- Schriftzug sollte man sich keine Gedanken machen......


----------



## xerto (29. November 2011)

Mex4711 schrieb:


> schätze es geht um die felgen



die diskussion geht um unser buschhaserl, weil der auf nakische felgen steht.


----------



## schoeppi (29. November 2011)

Felgen ohne Aufkleber sehen absolut ******** aus.


----------



## BIKESTARR (29. November 2011)

Alles Geschmackssache. Bitte keine Diskussion über Aufkleber. Wenns unbedingt sein muss,
bitte im Cube Talk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (29. November 2011)

Jopp - alles Geschmackssache  Und jeden Monat muss ich das doch einmal raushaun! 

Also Erlaubnis hier zu schreiben noch rasch einen Beweis für meine These:


----------



## floggel (29. November 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


>



Jetzt noch Aufkleber dran, dann ist's perfekt .


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. November 2011)

floggel schrieb:


> Jetzt noch Aufkleber dran, dann ist's perfekt .


----------



## regenrohr (29. November 2011)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Felgen ohne Aufkleber sehen absolut ******** aus.



es soll sogar Leute geben die auf das Krokodil am Hemd verzichten können


hier noch eins vom Frühjahr, da der Würfel in Teilen im Keller liegt


----------



## xerto (29. November 2011)

floggel schrieb:


> Jetzt noch Aufkleber dran, dann ist's perfekt .



super idee..


----------



## buschhase (29. November 2011)

floggel schrieb:


> Jetzt noch Aufkleber dran, dann ist's perfekt .




Punkt für dich! ^^


----------



## blutbuche (29. November 2011)

..ich mag auch lieber nackische felgen ..


----------



## cytrax (29. November 2011)

Werd die sunringles auch strippen ( falls das Wetter mal schlechter werden sollte und ich Ziet hab) Hauptsache das ganze rot verschwindet


----------



## the-QB.de (29. November 2011)

hallo,bin wieder neueinsteiger mit einem Cube Attention.
hatte es schonmal gepostet.
hier auf Tour:





werde es zeitnah wieder abgeben und gegen ein fully eintauschen  spaß macht es dennoch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wutz63 (29. November 2011)

Schönes Bild 

Habe auch noch eins


----------



## Mex4711 (29. November 2011)

oh ja, echt ser geiles Bild!

bin gezwungermaßen auch vom Attention nun aufs Fully umgestiegen (Das Attention wurde mir aus dem Keller geklaut)
jetzt kommt Übermorgen mein AMS 130 Pro an und ich muss sagen, ich freum ich schon drauf


----------



## Reactionist (29. November 2011)

Im schönen Sauerland:

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1022101]
	

[/URL]


----------



## Friendsofmine (29. November 2011)

regenrohr schrieb:


> es soll sogar Leute geben die auf das Krokodil am Hemd verzichten können
> 
> 
> hier noch eins vom Frühjahr, da der Würfel in Teilen im Keller liegt



Also ....ohne Schnee an der Felge wäre es perfekt !


----------



## mtblukas (29. November 2011)

flascher Thread


----------



## schoeppi (30. November 2011)

regenrohr schrieb:


> es soll sogar Leute geben die auf das Krokodil am Hemd verzichten können



Lacoste? Gibts die noch?

Ist ja sowas von 80er.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Upgrayedd (30. November 2011)

Mein Cube LTD Race wurde Mir leider vor 2 wochen gestohlen 






Da ich ohne bike nicht leben kann und wenig hoffnung habe mein altes jemals wiederzusehen hab ich mir vor ein paar tagen ein Cube AMS 125 Pro angeschafft. Nach 3 Ausfahrten bin ich sehr zufrieden! nur die Bremsen sind ein wenig schwach auf der Brust.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. November 2011)

Upgrayedd schrieb:


> ....Nach 3 Ausfahrten bin ich sehr zufrieden! nur die Bremsen sind ein wenig schwach auf der Brust.


Erst einmal viel Glück und allzeit gute Fahrt mit der Neuanschaffung! 
Hart gegen Fully ..... mein LTD klaut keiner....
Musste ich so "dazu kaufen" - aber ist schon krasser Unterschied.
Wirste nicht mehr missen wollen......

Und meinst nicht, das die Bremsen noch Biss bekommen?
3 Ausfahrten sind nicht der Brüller. 
Wenn nicht - noch mal die Scheiben richtig reinigen.......also bei mir war 
es am Anfang auch nicht gleich supi.....wurde dann aber....


----------



## Upgrayedd (30. November 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Und meinst nicht, das die Bremsen noch Biss bekommen?



Sind auch schon "bissiger geworden" bin noch guter dinge, dass sie ähnlich gut greifen wie die Oro K18. 
Vielleicht ist es auch nur die umgewöhnung, die Hayes brauchen vermutlich nur ein wenig mehr fingerkraft


----------



## Wutz63 (1. Dezember 2011)

Wünsche Dir auch allzeit Gute fahrt.
Es braucht schon einige zeit, bis sich alles eingeschliffen hat.


----------



## Milan0 (1. Dezember 2011)

Kommentare zur Hayes  (gibt noch wesentlich mehr)



Milan0 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht schon wieder eine Bremsendiskussion.
> 
> Einigen wir uns drauf, das immer die Bremse die Beste ist, die am  eigenem Rad verbaut ist. Ausnahme Hayes Stroker Ryde, über die darf  gelästert werden!





Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich habe die 185/185er Elixir 5 am LTD dran. Fahrfertig komme ich wohl an die 80+ Kg ran.
> 
> Bin mit dieser Bremse absolut zufrieden. Wesentlich besser als die Hayes.





fatz schrieb:


> ihr versteht die stroker halt einfach falsch. das ist ein ueberaus potentes multifunktionsgeraet.
> sie kann singen, pfeiffen, schleifen und kratzen, nur halt ned gescheit bremsen. aber da kann
> man, mit dem was sie sonst noch alles kann, gut drueber hinwegsehen.





Milan0 schrieb:


> Mir hat das Knirschen aber am Besten gefallen. Und  das Fingermuskeltraining, wenn man mal wirklich Bremskraft  brauchte.


----------



## Wutz63 (1. Dezember 2011)

Die wird auch schon bremsen, und wechseln kann man später immer noch.
Sehe ich nicht als Problem.


----------



## Benni24 (1. Dezember 2011)

Hi, hier mein Cube Reaction 2010 RX Racing Red:

...schaue nur etwas genervt weil etwas "Stau" war :-D


----------



## Dämon__ (1. Dezember 2011)

Benni24 schrieb:


> Hi, hier mein Cube Reaction 2010 RX Racing Red:
> 
> ...schaue nur etwas genervt weil etwas "Stau" war :-D



Die junge Dame hinter dir schläft bei deinem Tempo wohl ein....


----------



## zett78 (2. Dezember 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Die junge Dame hinter dir schläft bei deinem Tempo wohl ein....



und das trotz Baumarkt-Fully


----------



## DaKe (2. Dezember 2011)

Hallo hier mal wieder ein Foto !







Gruß

DaKe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCarolina (5. Dezember 2011)

Mein Cube AMS WLS, custom made, heute fertig geworden


----------



## Boshard (5. Dezember 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Und meinst nicht, das die Bremsen noch Biss bekommen?
> 3 Ausfahrten sind nicht der Brüller.
> Wenn nicht - noch mal die Scheiben richtig reinigen.......also bei mir war
> es am Anfang auch nicht gleich supi.....wurde dann aber....



ich Hab ja auch das LTD AMS 125 PRO
mit den Selben Bremsen nach 3 monaten hab ich mir 
ne andere Premse gekauft und zwar ne Magura MT4

Da die Hayes über haupt nicht gebremst hat.


----------



## patrick... (5. Dezember 2011)

LaCarolina - was sind das für Pedale?


----------



## blutbuche (5. Dezember 2011)

@QB : ..extrem geniales bild !!!!  !


----------



## LaCarolina (5. Dezember 2011)

patrick... schrieb:


> LaCarolina - was sind das für Pedale?


 

http://www.blackspire.com/qs/product/83/5952/500135/0/0


----------



## schoeppi (5. Dezember 2011)

Boshard schrieb:


> ich Hab ja auch das LTD AMS 125 PRO
> mit den Selben Bremsen nach 3 monaten hab ich mir
> ne andere Premse gekauft und zwar ne Magura MT4
> 
> Da die Hayes über haupt nicht gebremst hat.



Kann das nicht nachvollziehen.

Ich hatte drei Bikes mit Hayes, die Nine, Stroker Ryde und Trail.

Alle haben ihren Job gemacht, anstandslos.


----------



## patrick... (5. Dezember 2011)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> http://www.blackspire.com/qs/product/83/5952/500135/0/0



Danke, aber 100 Flocken ...


----------



## LaCarolina (5. Dezember 2011)

Hab 67 Flocken bezahlt in chain


----------



## Upgrayedd (5. Dezember 2011)

> Kann das nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> Ich hatte drei Bikes mit Hayes, die Nine, Stroker Ryde und Trail.
> 
> Alle haben ihren Job gemacht, anstandslos.



Muss sagen das ich mich mitlerweile daran gewöhnt habe. Also die Bremspreformance ist sehr gut, nur brauch man halt etwas mehr fingerkaraft als bei anderen bremsen 
bleiben jetzt auf jeden fall erstmal dran !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (5. Dezember 2011)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Mein Cube AMS WLS, custom made, heute fertig geworden



Schönes Cube Lady Rad. Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Cube99 (5. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal mein Cube Stereo Pro.
Nach 1 einhalb Jahren sparen und überreden haben meine Eltern auch zugestimmt mir ein neues Bike kaufen zu lassen.


----------



## Wutz63 (5. Dezember 2011)

Cube99 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Cube Stereo Pro.
> Nach 1 einhalb Jahren sparen und überreden haben meine Eltern auch zugestimmt mir ein neues Bike kaufen zu lassen.


 
Klasse farbe, gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## mtblukas (5. Dezember 2011)

Schönes Teil 

Alles Serie?


----------



## Cube99 (5. Dezember 2011)

ja habe leider kein Geld für Umbauten  obwohl ich gerne eine andere Bremse hätte


----------



## BIKESTARR (5. Dezember 2011)

...du denkst wirklich genauso wie ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2 (5. Dezember 2011)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Mein Cube AMS WLS, custom made, heute fertig geworden



schönes ding. die pedale stören mich zwar aber viel schlimmer ist das du noch son top wetter hast


----------



## LaCarolina (5. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank! 
es gibt ein Leben ohne Klickis, so gewaltig fand ich die Vorteile nicht, mit den pins komm ich super klar und hab den Kopf frei und meine Beine ohne Schürfwunden 

Tja mit dem Wetter ist das nun mal so, hier fängt die Saison eigentlich erst im September an, jetzt ist die beste Zeit fürs bike


----------



## derAndre (5. Dezember 2011)

Cube99 schrieb:


> ja habe leider kein Geld für Umbauten  obwohl ich gerne eine andere Bremse hätte



Fahr mit der Bremse so lange bist Du für eine neue gespart hast. Sie wird schon gehen. Wenn man so lange auf etwas hinspart/arbeitet macht es am Ende umso mehr spaß. Dementsprechend viel Spaß mit Deinem Bike, ich ziemlich sicher Du wirst ihn haben!


----------



## patrick... (6. Dezember 2011)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Hab 67 Flocken bezahlt in chain



Du Glückliche ...


----------



## Cube99 (6. Dezember 2011)

ja also spaß hab ich mit dem Teil ohne ende und sitz auch jeden Tag aufm Bike  Wie macht ihr das eigentlich im Winter mit dem ganzen Salz auf der Straße?? Nach jedem mal fahren waschen?? oder macht das Salz e nichts??


----------



## Dämon__ (6. Dezember 2011)

Nach der Salzfahrt einfach mit Wasser abspülen das reicht, Kette ölen fertig.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. Dezember 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Nach der Salzfahrt einfach mit Wasser abspülen das reicht, Kette ölen fertig.


 
Nicht immer & überall wird gesalzen - ich versuche diese Strecken weitesgehend zu meiden bzw. nicht gerade in der "Salzmatsche" zu fahren. Wenn alles getaut und wieder abgetrocknet ist - hat´s bislang nicht geschadet....


----------



## TrailProf (6. Dezember 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..ich mag auch lieber nackische felgen ..



Also mit Reifen dran ist mir lieber !


----------



## BIKESTARR (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich spritz das Rad bei Gelegenheit mal mit Wasser ab und öle die Kette. 
Aber nicht nach jeder Fahrt. Die Beste Methode ist die von Spuri: einfach Salz meiden 
Im Wald liegt sowieso keins


----------



## idworker (8. Dezember 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Im Wald liegt sowieso keins



aber auf dem Weg dahin.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (8. Dezember 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Wenn alles getaut und wieder abgetrocknet ist - hat´s bislang nicht geschadet....



meinen bikes auch nicht  

die dinger sind robuster als man so denkt 

übrigens die zersetzung durch streusalze dauert jahre, wenn nicht jahrzente 


also es ist nicht so, das das bike am nächsten morgen verrostet ist 



und falls doch ist doch garantie drauf


----------



## xerto (8. Dezember 2011)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Also mit Reifen dran ist mir lieber !



heh trailprof steht auf gummi


----------



## Friendsofmine (8. Dezember 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> meinen bikes auch nicht
> 
> die dinger sind robuster als man so denkt
> 
> ...



Das sag mal meinem Nachbar mit seinem Mercedes T Modell.


----------



## Gummischwain (8. Dezember 2011)

@ Friendsofmine: der gute Xerto hat halt nur Edelmetalle an seinen CUBEs verbaut! Die bikes sind quasi unzerstörbar! ;-)

@ LaCarolina: wirklich sehr schick!


----------



## BIKESTARR (8. Dezember 2011)

idworker schrieb:


> aber auf dem Weg dahin.....



......hast auch Recht.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Dezember 2011)

Das war er ja mal - der Cube - "zeige"Fred....
Also umkopiert - sorry. 
Muss mich erst wieder daran gewöhnen. ;-)


----------



## Friendsofmine (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich belebe die ganze Sache mal mit Fotos. 

Cubi wurde durch den Weihnachtsmann gepimpt

-Tacho    (wireless)
-Namen  ( das nicht meins genommen wird ) 











Das Team 200 ist übrigens Made in Kambodscha.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Dezember 2011)

Wie Weihnachten verschlafen - Mist. 
Nee im Ernst - das mit dem Namenszug gefällt mir -
sieht sehr professionell aus.  und schöne Stelle genommen.
Und in der Tat auch mit einem hohen Nutzen (Wiedererkennung = Abschreckung). Gefällt mir!


----------



## NaitsirhC (9. Dezember 2011)

Wie hast du den Namenszug raufgemacht? Hab immernoch blaue Revelationdecals im Hinterkopf, hatte die auch mal auf Folie plotten lassen, aber die war viel zu dick und steif, hat nicht gehalten.

NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (9. Dezember 2011)

Das macht eigentlicht jeder gute "Web Folien beklebe Laden". Hab gleich einen um die Eck, die machen alle Schriften / Formen und Grössen.
Einfach hintere Folie ab - positionieren- festkleben -mit Tuch reiben und Deckfolie ab.
Farben gibt es matt & glänzend. Jetzt sieht es aus wie vom Cube Werk.
Folie ist sehr flexibel und haltbar -laut Chef. Ist Waschstrassen fest........


----------



## NaitsirhC (9. Dezember 2011)

Alles klar, danke. Dann werd ich nochmal schauen, wer bei mir was passendes anbietet.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Friendsofmine (9. Dezember 2011)

Geh zu jemanden der Autos foliert. Der hat alle Farben da und auch die richtigen stärken. 
Am Computer kann man alle Sachen / Vorlagen scannen und aussuchen.
Für kleines Geld....


----------



## ThomasAC (9. Dezember 2011)

Hier noch eine Quelle für Teamsticker, sieht offiziell und professionell aus: http://www.vcgraphix.com/en/Store/default.asp?subCatID=0





Das ist nur ein Design von vielen.
War mal ein Geschenkratschlag in der Bike, Freeride oder MountainBike.


----------



## Friendsofmine (9. Dezember 2011)

Danke für den Link


----------



## mi2 (10. Dezember 2011)

nochma eins von mir ausm sommer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (10. Dezember 2011)

@ Mi2 

Findest das nich bissen zu Weiß?

son bissen rot oder Schwarz wäre geil


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Dezember 2011)

Boshard schrieb:


> @ Mi2 Findest das nich bissen zu Weiß?


 Ich glaube das hatten wir schon mal - und es mündetet seinerzeit in dem hier ? 

Ja Gott - ist doch immer Geschmackssache....und wenn er es bunt gewollt hätte, wäre es bunt! 
Sommer? Ach was wäre das jetzt schön.......


----------



## mi2 (10. Dezember 2011)

zuviel weiss ? gibt es sowas . aber keine angst zur zeit sind wieder die schwarzen reifen drauf


----------



## TrailProf (10. Dezember 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> heh trailprof steht auf gummi



Zurzeit sogar auf welches mit Metalleinlage.
Das Cube hat gerade neue Sohlen bekommen.
Der Winter kann kommen, wir sind bereit.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Dezember 2011)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Der Winter kann kommen, wir sind bereit...


 Was ist denn das für ein Baujahr?
Also wäre es kein Bike, würde ich sagen....seventies
..."staying alive"....ah, ah , ah - ist irgendwie augenfeindlich & kultig zugleich.... Unbedingt behalten!!!!


----------



## mi2 (10. Dezember 2011)

is glaub ich son ende 90er cubebike. hier nen katalogbild 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sehr kultig


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Dezember 2011)

mi2 schrieb:


> is glaub ich son ende 90er cubebike. hier nen katalogbild- sehr kultig


 *Danke* & hätte noch viel eher getippt. Kultig auf jeden Fall.


----------



## dasspice (10. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, nach jahrelanger Cube-Abstinenz habe ich mir eine Cube-Leiche ersteigert.


 
Hier das Rad in aktuellem Zustand, sobald es fertig ist gibt es mehr Bilder vom LTD 4.
Viele Grüsse.


----------



## LittleBoomer (10. Dezember 2011)

Cube99 schrieb:


> jWie macht ihr das eigentlich im Winter mit dem ganzen Salz auf der Straße?? Nach jedem mal fahren waschen?? oder macht das Salz e nichts??



Nö, die Straße zu waschen ist mir echt zu anstrengend....


----------



## Scott_Pascal (11. Dezember 2011)

Im Winter fahre ich mit meinem Cube gar nicht, ist mir zu gefährlich mit dem Salz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (11. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du es gewissenhaft abspülst nach jeder Runde und nach der Winterzeit wieder gut fettest, passiert nix.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Wutz63 (11. Dezember 2011)

Update


----------



## cytrax (11. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schön  Die KMC sticht gleich ins Auge


----------



## TrailProf (11. Dezember 2011)

mi2 schrieb:


> is glaub ich son ende 90er cubebike. hier nen katalogbild
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja Mensch, da habt Ihr ja richtig in den Bike-Analen recherchiert.
Werde die Blumen entsprechend weiterleiten.
Ist zur Serie übrigens nicht ganz original, z.B. schon damals den Kurbelsatz getauscht, dieses Jahr dann Laufräder, Bremsen, Cockpit, Dämpfer, und vor Allem die Federgabel, was die etwas schwache Lenkkopfsteifigkeit des Rahmens sehr gut kaschiert. Bis auf den Dämpfer alles Teile, die vom alten Rotwild noch übrig waren.
Fährt sich auf jeden Fall super sportlich und vortriebsorientiert, und farbige Bikes sind auch wieder stark im Kommen.


----------



## Wutz63 (11. Dezember 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Sehr schön  Die KMC sticht gleich ins Auge


 
Hast aber gute Augen 
Wenn die Zahnräder verschlissen sind, kommt noch ne XT Kurbel.
Und die KMC in silber


----------



## cytrax (11. Dezember 2011)

Was mir grad noch auffällt...Die Sigma Hiro hab ich auch


----------



## xerto (12. Dezember 2011)

das ist kein cube


----------



## Upgrayedd (12. Dezember 2011)

@ Wutz63

Ist das an deinem AMS ein  SLR Gel Flow Sattel ?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Dezember 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> das ist kein cube


 
Und war schon auch mal da - der "kleine Beuze"..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wutz63 (12. Dezember 2011)

Upgrayedd schrieb:


> @ Wutz63
> 
> Ist das an deinem AMS ein  SLR Gel Flow Sattel ?


 
Jo ist einer
Hatte vorher einen SQLab 611, bin damit aber nicht klar gekommen.
War nichts für meinen Hintern.

Der SLR ist für mich Top, bzw. für mein Hintern  , obwohl er auch relativ hart ist.


----------



## kampfgnom (13. Dezember 2011)

Jagwire HyFlow (+ zur Bremse passenden Adaptersatz!) vom Lieferanten Deiner Wahl. Dazu passen farblich die Jagwire Ripcord Schaltzughüllen, die habe ich auch am AMS 100.


----------



## Wutz63 (13. Dezember 2011)

lean92 schrieb:


> So hier ein paar Tuningfragen
> 
> Wo bekomme ich rote Bremsschläuche her? Sieht es am Cube gut aus?
> 
> ...


 
Den Satz kann ich empfehlen, Bike läuft bald von alleine 
Ich denke mal, bei meinem Gewicht von knappe 70kg werde ich damit keine Probleme bekommen.

Ich würde das mit den Bremsschläuchen nicht machen, sieht vielleicht etwas verspielt aus.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k613/a34254/hyflow-bremsleitungsset-rot.html

Hast Du auch ein 16" ?

Gruß Michael

Ps: Geiles Bike, sind halt meine Farben


----------



## lean92 (13. Dezember 2011)

18". Ich bin mit 176cm aber schon alles gefahren. 

Hatte davor aber einen Cube Analog 2010 (Cube No.1) mit 20 Zoll Rahmen, wo ich dachte omg ist das ein geiles Bike. => verkauft

Dann einen Cube Attention 2010 16 Zoll (Cube No.2) geholt. Das war wohl etwas zu klein. Ging aber auch. Jemand bot mir 575 Euro dafür. =>verkauft

Dann habe ich einen Cube Acid 2010 (Cube No.3) geholt mit 22 Zoll. => verkauft.

Dann blieb nur noch 18" übrig. Mein AMS bleibt jetzt aber


----------



## lean92 (13. Dezember 2011)

Nein es hat 18" Rahmenhöhe.

Danke, vielleicht wird die einzige Leitung die außen liegt jetzt rot.

Achso wie  heißt dein LRS?


----------



## Wutz63 (13. Dezember 2011)

Ist ein DT Swiss XR 1450
Preis kann ich Dir nicht so genau sagen, habe es hier aus dem Forum gebraucht gekauft.
FÃ¼r 350â¬

Sind das Drahtreifen, die Du da drauf hast ?
Habe bei mir jetzt die Falt drauf, ist auch unterschied wie tag und nacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (13. Dezember 2011)

Wieso fährst du nicht Probe?


----------



## OIRAM (13. Dezember 2011)

*@ lean92




Wutz63 schrieb:



			Ich würde das mit den Bremsschläuchen nicht machen, sieht vielleicht etwas verspielt aus.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Ich würd die Bremsschläuche auch nicht Tunen...
Ein weißer LRS würd schon cool aussehen...
Vielleicht noch nen kürzeren Vorbau...
Ansonsten... 

Schönen Gruß, Mario*


----------



## regenrohr (13. Dezember 2011)

lean92 schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich rote Bremsschläuche her? Sieht es am Cube gut aus?



wofür gibt es Photoshop oder Fantasie?
aber Optik bringt nichts für das Fahrgefühl... von daher halte ich den Einwand mit dem kürzeren Vorbau für sinnvoller

da es hier aber um Bilder geht, eins aus vergangenen Tagen


----------



## lean92 (13. Dezember 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Wieso fährst du nicht Probe?



Wieso sollte ich. Ich fahre immer 1-2 Monate mit dem Bike, egal welcher Rahmenhöhe. Putze es einmal richtig sauber und öle alles. Dann werden richtig gute Fotos gemacht und verkauft.

Die Hälfte von meinen AMS habe ich bestimmt dadurch verdient


----------



## kubitix (13. Dezember 2011)

lean92 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich. Ich fahre immer 1-2 Monate mit dem Bike, egal welcher Rahmenhöhe. Putze es einmal richtig sauber und öle alles. Dann werden richtig gute Fotos gemacht und verkauft.



Wieso so kompliziert? Ich fahre meine Bike´s immer so 4-6 Wochen dann wegschmeißen und neues kaufen.


----------



## mtblukas (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich fahr meine gar nicht


----------



## kubitix (13. Dezember 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ich fahr meine gar nicht



Lukas du sollst nicht fl................., nicht vor Weihnachten!


----------



## mtblukas (13. Dezember 2011)

Ok,

Ist aber eigentlich egal weil ich schon all mein Geschenke selber bestellt hab 

Scherz...


----------



## lean92 (13. Dezember 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Wieso so kompliziert? Ich fahre meine Bike´s immer so 4-6 Wochen dann wegschmeißen und neues kaufen.




OMG das wäre ja Totalverlust nach 4-6 Wochen.
 Bei mir ist es eher wie eine Pferdeverdelung. Da steigen die Bike an Wert^^


----------



## lean92 (13. Dezember 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> In Facebook auch gleich gepostet. Ein Cube Fanatiker....?



 Zeit sparen. Wenn ich schon alle paar Monate meinen Bike poste, dann auf Facebook und hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (13. Dezember 2011)

Du bist cool!


----------



## Wutz63 (13. Dezember 2011)

Spionage wird auch schon betrieben.


----------



## Thaddel (14. Dezember 2011)

Wo sind die Bilder???


----------



## kubitix (14. Dezember 2011)

Könntet ihr beiden uns allen einen Gefallen tun und den sch................. hier lassen.


----------



## Organspänder (14. Dezember 2011)

Ein Bild


----------



## cytrax (14. Dezember 2011)

Stereo milky green  Schade das es die Farbe nimmer gibt


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (16. Dezember 2011)

Hier mein Elite HPC Race 2011er

8,38 Kg 

leider nur  Bilder aus dem Keller....


----------



## BIKESTARR (17. Dezember 2011)

Top!!!


----------



## unocz (17. Dezember 2011)

das elite is hammer !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2 (17. Dezember 2011)

teamline elite sind immer rattenscharf .


----------



## buschhase (17. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schönes Rad. Aber kannst du in der Position der Bremshebel noch mit den Zeigefingern bremsen?

Und endlich mal jmd. der auch die Kleber abknibbelt - dafür gibt es ein doppel-  (musste einfach sein )

Hab auch noch ein Bild. Glaub von vor 2(?) Tagen. Wurd ich wüst vom Paparazzi ausm Gebüsch geknipst.





Gruß
Nico


----------



## Asko (17. Dezember 2011)

Tolles Elite 

Nur mal so Intresse halber, wieviel Arbeit ist es denn die Kleber von den Felgen abzuziehn?


----------



## buschhase (17. Dezember 2011)

5min! 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## blutbuche (17. Dezember 2011)

..... manchmal dauert´s  auch 11 minuten ..


----------



## derAndre (17. Dezember 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..... manchmal dauert´s  auch 11 minuten ..



Die Aufkleber 5 min. Die Kleberreste ein leben lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (17. Dezember 2011)

das mit den Klebern spar ich mir, auf den Mavic Felgen sind zum glück kaum welche drauf.
Mein Bike... derzeit nacked...


----------



## Scarx (18. Dezember 2011)

Schöne Sache das mit den zügen und Leitungen!


----------



## Thaddel (18. Dezember 2011)

Mir wärs zu bunt... Aber gut abgestimmt ist es auf jeden...


----------



## regenrohr (18. Dezember 2011)

derAndre schrieb:


> Die Aufkleber 5 min. Die Kleberreste ein leben lang



Mit einem Fön und Nagellackentferner sind die Aufkleber und angesprochene Klebereste kein Problem, allerdings die angegebenen 5 min  sind, wenn man es vernünftig macht, mutig angesetzt.


um beim Thema zu bleiben (dazumal noch mit Stickern):


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe die Felgen einfach ohne Aufkleber bestellt. Allerding habe ich auf den originalen XPW 1600 auch keine Aufkleber mehr drauf. Die waren nach 10min ab und die Reste mit Aufkleberentferner nach weiteren 10min..

Gruss



Asko schrieb:


> Tolles Elite
> 
> Nur mal so Intresse halber, wieviel Arbeit ist es denn die Kleber von den Felgen abzuziehn?


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (18. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Nico,

ja Bremsen geht schon so. Ich benutze immer 2 Finger zum bremsen...

Hast den Paparazzi erwischt ?




buschhase schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Rad. Aber kannst du in der Position der Bremshebel noch mit den Zeigefingern bremsen?
> Nico


----------



## invalid (18. Dezember 2011)

damits nicht zu bunt wird beschränke ich mich ja schon nur auf das theman schwarz/rot. Mehr bunt als derzeit vorhanden wirds aber eh nicht mehr. Rote Bremsschläuche und Schaltzüge reichen auch mir. Technisch spannender wirds, wenn dann endlich der komplette SLX/XT Antrieb fertig wird und das schwere günstige OEM Zeug aus dem Rahmen fliegt.


----------



## blutbuche (18. Dezember 2011)

@derandere : ..hab´s mit wd40 ( ne weile einwirken  lassen ) eigentlich relativ rückstandslos entfernen können .- greez , k.


----------



## LittleBoomer (19. Dezember 2011)

Spüli ! Und der Kleber ist weg.


----------



## osbow (23. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir waren die Aufkleber restlos in nicht mal einer Minute weg. Auch an meinen alten Rädern. Wenn man es vorsichtig macht sollten eigentlich keine Klebereste übrig bleiben. Werd das in den nächsten Tagen auch mit den neuen Veltecs machen, bin mal gespannt wie´s da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (23. Dezember 2011)

osbow schrieb:


> Bei mir waren die Aufkleber restlos in nicht mal einer Minute weg. Auch an meinen alten Rädern. Wenn man es vorsichtig macht sollten eigentlich keine Klebereste übrig bleiben. Werd das in den nächsten Tagen auch mit den neuen Veltecs machen, bin mal gespannt wie´s da ist.



Sowohl an den DT-Swiss als auch an der Veltec V2 habe ich ohne ende Kleberückstände. Brunox hat da gar nichts bewirkt. Benzin oder ähnliches wollte ich nicht einsetzen solange die Decken aufgezogen sind. Da mein Bike aber eh immer dreckig ist fällt das kaum auf. Lustig ist das keine Klebereste unter dem Schriftzug DTSwiss waren, so das dort die Felge immer etwas sauberer bleibt.


----------



## Gummischwain (23. Dezember 2011)

derAndre schrieb:


> Sowohl an den DT-Swiss als auch an der Veltec V2 habe ich ohne ende Kleberückstände. Brunox hat da gar nichts bewirkt. Benzin oder ähnliches wollte ich nicht einsetzen solange die Decken aufgezogen sind. Da mein Bike aber eh immer dreckig ist fällt das kaum auf. Lustig ist das keine Klebereste unter dem Schriftzug DTSwiss waren, so das dort die Felge immer etwas sauberer bleibt.



Hat bei meinen V2 super funktioniert:
Nehmt einen Fön (keinen Heißluftfön!) und erwärmt die Decals ordentlich! Dann LANGSAM abziehen!!!
Am besten stückweise immer kurz erwärmen und weiter ziehen!
Wenn noch kleine Reste bleiben, gehen die prima mit Nagellackentferner runter! 
Und keine Sorge, das schadet weder dem Eloxal/Lack noch den Reifen! Man sollte es ja schließlich keine 48h einwirken lassen.


----------



## osbow (23. Dezember 2011)

Puh, das wird dann ein Spaß. Zum Glück hab ich im Keller noch so ein Zeug speziell zum Entfernen von Kleberückständen. Hab mir auch überlegt die Aufkleber dran zu lassen aber da Cube bei den Rahmen meistens nicht mit Farbe geizt werden die weichen müssen.


----------



## Soldi (23. Dezember 2011)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand sein 2012er Modell? Ich hab das "Stereo Super HPC SL" vor nicht ganz zwei Woche bestellt, Lieferzeit laut Cube 2 Wochen. Wenn ich im Internet suche finde ich aktuell nur Marketingbilder von Cube mit den aus den vollen gefrästen Aufnahmen für die Scheibenbremsen, den unsichtbaren Scheibenbremsen und Bildern wo man bewusst die Zugverlegung nicht sieht!
Mich würde interessieren, wie das Bike dann tatsächlich aussieht!
Meine aktuellen Cube-Bikes:
Affenschaukel
Strassenfeger


----------



## HaJoSa (23. Dezember 2011)

Hi ,

Kleberückstände lösen sich einfach ohne das Matrial anzugreifen mit Terpentinersatz.Hat bei mir super funktioniert.

Grüsse ,


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Dezember 2011)

Soldi schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand sein 2012er Modell? Ich hab das "Stereo Super HPC SL" vor nicht ganz zwei Woche bestellt, Lieferzeit laut Cube 2 Wochen. Wenn ich im Internet suche finde ich aktuell nur Marketingbilder von Cube mit den aus den vollen gefrästen Aufnahmen für die Scheibenbremsen, den unsichtbaren Scheibenbremsen und Bildern wo man bewusst die Zugverlegung nicht sieht!
> Mich würde interessieren, wie das Bike dann tatsächlich aussieht!
> Meine aktuellen Cube-Bikes:
> Affenschaukel
> Strassenfeger



Im Katalog sind doch die Aktuellen Bilder, dort sieht man auch das die Züge durch den Rahmen gehen.

Frohes Fest


----------



## Soldi (24. Dezember 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Im Katalog sind doch die Aktuellen Bilder, dort sieht man auch das die Züge durch den Rahmen gehen.
> 
> Frohes Fest


Im Katalog sieht man eben nicht die Bilder der Zugverlegung der Reverb und das Bike ist nicht ganz fertig (Bremse hinten fehlt, Bremse vorne ist Beta...
"Frohes Fest" -> dito


----------



## druski (27. Dezember 2011)

Juhu.. Direkt nach der Eurobike bestellt wurde mir der Jänner als Liefertermin genannt! Nun hab ich's sogar noch vor Weihnachten erhalten... Yeah!

Die erste Probefahr auf nen Berg war echt genial. Kein Vergleich zu nem 26er...


----------



## mi2 (27. Dezember 2011)

schön bunt . viel spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (27. Dezember 2011)

druski schrieb:


> Kein Vergleich zu nem 26er...



Ich bin bisher erst einmal ein 29er gefahren. Das sieht echt
genial aus. Nur mal so: Wie ist das Handling von dem Teil, und
merkt man den Unterschied in Wurzelfeldern wirklich?
Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem Cube ltd 29 (sl)?
Ich denke mir, dass druski eher ein Feedback geben kann 
Bisher habe ich kaum 29er von Cube gesehen.


----------



## blutbuche (27. Dezember 2011)

wieso nur     ...


----------



## xerto (27. Dezember 2011)

vielleicht mal allgemein zur erinnerung

als der mtb boom anfing fuhr man die damaligen räder, also 28ziger. die hielt man für nicht wendig genug, 


und schaffte sich 26ziger an. mit großen getöns bis heute.


und jetzt sind 29er das nonplusulta? hä gehts noch?

wer damit spass hat ok..


hauptsache fahrrad, aber jetzt gibts ja auch schon 29er e-bikes von cube. 

naja wer es will.


ist doch alles ok, oder?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. Dezember 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> wer damit spass hat ok.....naja wer es will.
> .....ist doch alles ok, oder?


 
 Mir ist´s Wurscht was andere fahren....ich habe 2x ein 28er (allerdings Crossrad) in den Oderwiesen zerlegt - also nur die Laufräder bzw. dessen Speichen- und war froh über mein erstes richtiges MTB - 
damals noch das ACID. Seitdem nie wieder passiert! Weder mit ACID, LTD oder AMS.
Wenn man das aber nun in den Griff bekommen hat - also wirkliche Geländetauglichkeit geschaffen hat, warum nicht? 

Ich werde aber nicht mehr "aufsteigen" - vom 26er auf ein 28er vielleicht noch, wenn ich zu alt für MTB bin & Elektro-Touren-Bike brauche....

Tour-/Erfahrungsberichte 29er (gern auch mit Foto) sind aber immer willkomen.


----------



## beuze1 (27. Dezember 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> aber jetzt gibts ja auch schon 29er e-bikes von cube.



*Stimmt..*


----------



## blutbuche (27. Dezember 2011)

die trulla findet das bild sehr aussagekräftig .. !!!!


@xerto : alles gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaKe (27. Dezember 2011)

Tour vom 2 Feiertag

<a href="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1034016" title="sonntag" ><img src="http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/9/4/8/8/7/_/large/sonntag.jpg?0" /></a>


----------



## DaKe (27. Dezember 2011)

Tour vom 2 Feiertag


----------



## DaKe (27. Dezember 2011)

vertippt


----------



## Quator94 (27. Dezember 2011)

Wieso hängt da eine Banenschalle am Lenker?


----------



## Asko (27. Dezember 2011)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Wieso hängt da eine Banenschalle am Lenker?


Noch nie Mario Kart gespielt?


----------



## blutbuche (27. Dezember 2011)

@dake : ..hätte schon ein ordentliches bild verdient , dein bike .. ..


----------



## buschhase (27. Dezember 2011)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Wieso hängt da eine Banenschalle am Lenker?



Die Frage muss wohl eher lauten wieso hängt bei dir keine am Lenker? 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## DaKe (27. Dezember 2011)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Wieso hängt da eine Banenschalle am Lenker?



V Power für den Fahrer


----------



## DaKe (27. Dezember 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @dake : ..hätte schon ein ordentliches bild verdient , dein bike .. ..



wie meinst du das ?


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (27. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht wegen der Bananenschale und dem eigenartigen Dämpferschutz. 
Und Schutzbleche sind auch nicht bei allen gern gesehen, wenn auch nützlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaKe (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin wirklich der letzte der sich die bleche dran schraubt ! Aber ab ein gewissen nässegrad muss man kompromisse schließen !


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe sie eigentlich nur auf dem Weg zur Arbeit oder beispielsweise bei der Critical Mass dran. Ansonsten lieber ohne, gewaschen muss ja ohnehin alles werden (der Kerl, die Klamotten und das Bike  ).


----------



## Mex4711 (28. Dezember 2011)

hab meine Bleche auchn ur dann dran, wenn ich bei Regen zur Arbeit fahre, oder echt nur ne kurze Runde im Schlamm drehen will udn wenig Zeit hab. 
Sonst putz ich lieber was länger und spar mri diese doofen Teile.


----------



## BIKESTARR (28. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir: niemals Bleche!!! 
Zwar wird man da manchmal (wie letzten Freitag) *extrem* dreckig, aber manchmal
muss das einfach sein  
Ist ja jedem seine Sache. Gleich kommen wahrscheinlich auch noch ein paar Bilder von 
meinem. Habe mir jetzt die 2012er XT und ein paar neue Pedale eingebaut. Ein kürzerer
Vorbau kommt auch noch. Muss aber erst an dieser blöden Projektarbeit weiterarbeiten


----------



## DaKe (28. Dezember 2011)

so ich fahre jetzt !! ohne Bleche !Will wer mit ?



Gruß

DaKe


----------



## osbow (28. Dezember 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Bei mir: niemals Bleche!!!
> Zwar wird man da manchmal (wie letzten Freitag) *extrem* dreckig, aber manchmal
> muss das einfach sein
> Ist ja jedem seine Sache. Gleich kommen wahrscheinlich auch noch ein paar Bilder von
> ...



Sollte es nicht die Code werden?


----------



## BIKESTARR (28. Dezember 2011)

osbow schrieb:


> Sollte es nicht die Code werden?



Eigentlich sollte es eine Code werden. Aber nachdem mir fast jeder
die XT empfohlen hat und die dann auch noch mit "überragend" in
der MB abgeschnitten hat (Testsieger) wurde es die XT.
Die Entscheidung bereue ich echt keinesfalls. Echt super Bremse.
Komme gerade von einer Tour. Hab das Rad schön geputzt und
dann fahr ich durch ******* und alles versaut 

Nun zu den Fotos:





























hier mal die pedale (maniac Evil)


----------



## Magic21 (28. Dezember 2011)

Gute Wahl zur XT-Bremse zu greifen .

Heute mich dazu entschlossen, die Spickes vom Winterbike zu entfernen, da immer noch keine weisse Pracht in Sicht ist.
Und gleich mal eine Runde mit den neuen Reifen gedreht.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## buschhase (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich hätt da auch noch zwei verdreckte Räder inner Garage stehen, falls du Langeweile hast. 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wutz63 (28. Dezember 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte es eine Code werden. Aber nachdem mir fast jeder
> die XT empfohlen hat und die dann auch noch mit "überragend" in
> der MB abgeschnitten hat (Testsieger) wurde es die XT.
> Die Entscheidung bereue ich echt keinesfalls. Echt super Bremse.
> ...


Hallo
Dann hätte mir auch auch noch die passenden Schalthebel gekauft.Dann haste eine Schelle weniger.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...80-i-spec-set-2-3x10-incl-zuegen-huellen.html


----------



## BIKESTARR (28. Dezember 2011)

Wegen einer Schelle gebe ich vorerst keine 80â¬ aus. Irgendwann 
mal. Trotzdem vielen Dank fÃ¼r den Link


----------



## osbow (28. Dezember 2011)

Kann man auch an die SLX-Bremse die Schaltung integriert verbauen?

@Bikestarr Es muss nicht immer nach der Optik gehen. Deshalb habe ich mich auch für eine SLX entschieden. 

Es sieht so aus als ob du deine Leitung noch nicht gekürzt hast. Waren bei dir auch zwei Stützhülsen dabei? Also die silbernen Nippel neben den Oliven.


----------



## BIKESTARR (29. Dezember 2011)

osbow schrieb:


> Es sieht so aus als ob du deine Leitung noch nicht gekürzt hast. Waren bei dir auch zwei Stützhülsen dabei? Also die silbernen Nippel neben den Oliven.



Bei mir war nichts dabei. Nur die Bremse mit Scheiben und Adaptern.
Habe aber auch alles einzeln gekauft.
Ich werde mir vermutlich ein Entlüftungsset kaufen. Da sollte alles
dabei sein.


----------



## unocz (29. Dezember 2011)

druski schrieb:


> Juhu.. Direkt nach der Eurobike bestellt wurde mir der Jänner als Liefertermin genannt! Nun hab ich's sogar noch vor Weihnachten erhalten... Yeah!
> 
> Die erste Probefahr auf nen Berg war echt genial. Kein Vergleich zu nem 26er...





sehr sehr nice !!!


----------



## OIRAM (29. Dezember 2011)

*


BIKESTARR schrieb:



			Ich werde mir vermutlich ein Entlüftungsset kaufen. Da sollte alles
dabei sein. 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Kauf Dir besser 2 Einwegspritzen für noch nicht mal nen Euro in der Apotheke und einmal nur die Shimano Bremsflüssigkeit, für knapp nen 10er, da ist sogar ein Stück Schlauch dabei.
Alles andere ist rausgeschmissenes Geld.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (29. Dezember 2011)

*Achso, die Oliven und Stützhülsen, sind bei dem Original Entlüftungsset auch nicht dabei.
Die sollteste aber in nem gut sortierten Fahrradladen für 3-4 Euronen bekommen.
Vorne und hinten, je ein mal.*


----------



## BIKESTARR (29. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank!  
Ich bemühe mich


----------



## osbow (29. Dezember 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Achso, die Oliven und Stützhülsen, sind bei dem Original Entlüftungsset auch nicht dabei.
> Die sollteste aber in nem gut sortierten Fahrradladen für 3-4 Euronen bekommen.
> Vorne und hinten, je ein mal.*



"Gut sortierten Fahrradladen". Dachte ich auch. Wurde aber eines besseren belehrt. Ich versuche seit gestern Früh in Essen einen Laden zu finden der diese scheiß Steckhülse hat. Jeder will mir die alte, goldene andrehen. 

Komisch das die bei meinem Scheiben dabei waren. Zwei Oliven und zwei Steckhülsen. Entweder ich hab eine Steckhülse verloren oder die Dinger haben sich in meine Kartons verirrt und es war von Anfang an nur eine Steckhülse dabei.


----------



## OIRAM (29. Dezember 2011)

*Hmm, gut, so oft brau man das Anschlusskit ja nun auch nicht, da hab ich wohl immer Glück gehabt.
Hab allerdings auch n freundliches Verhältniss zu den Schraubern, da gibts sowas auch mal in die Hand.
Im übrigen kenn ich auch nur die goldfarbene Messingolive und den Messinginsertpin.

Naja, alles wird gut, Ihr werdet schon noch was passendes finden.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## osbow (29. Dezember 2011)

In die Hand gerückt hat man´s mir auch. Leider nur das falsche. 

Morgen geht´s nach Oberhausen zu Watzup. Die haben den wohl da. Der Messingfarbene hat einen größeren Durchmesser. Im Bremsen-Thread hat wohl jemand schon bei Paul Lange angefragt ob der auch ginge. Negativ, davon wird abgeraten. Obwohl es natürlich ein paar Leute gibt denen das wohl egal ist. Aber bei dem Thema Bremse bin ich penibel.


----------



## invalid (29. Dezember 2011)

Das es das Wetter ganz gut zulässt hab ich heute gleich mal die Proberunde nach dem Xmas Umbau gedreht. Naja, es wurde etwas dirty...

*Neu ist:* SLX Kurbel (10fach Version) Hollowtech II Lager, SLX Cassette (9fach), XT Kette (9fach), XT Schaltwerk (9fach), SLX Umwerfer (TopSwing, 10fach Version - kommt die tage)


----------



## Dom23 (29. Dezember 2011)

schöne Pfalz!


----------



## Milan0 (30. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal mein LTD in der derzeitigen Ausbaustufe


----------



## patrick... (4. Januar 2012)




----------



## Upgrayedd (12. Januar 2012)

Cube Ams 125


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (12. Januar 2012)

schönes bild  !


----------



## Chris_2012 (15. Januar 2012)




----------



## Soldi (15. Januar 2012)

Soldi schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand sein 2012er Modell? Ich hab das "Stereo Super HPC SL" vor nicht ganz zwei Woche bestellt, Lieferzeit laut Cube 2 Wochen. Wenn ich im Internet suche finde ich aktuell nur Marketingbilder von Cube mit den aus den vollen gefrästen Aufnahmen für die Scheibenbremsen, den unsichtbaren Scheibenbremsen und Bildern wo man bewusst die Zugverlegung nicht sieht!
> Mich würde interessieren, wie das Bike dann tatsächlich aussieht!
> Meine aktuellen Cube-Bikes:
> Affenschaukel
> Strassenfeger


Bei mir ist diese Woche der Kohlebrocken dazugekommen, die Affenschaukel geht im Frühjahr in die Nachwuchsförderung.


----------



## Lila-Laune-Lars (15. Januar 2012)

Nabend !
So endlich gestern mit DHL gekommen  ...


----------



## vase2k (15. Januar 2012)

meins ist heute nachmittag fertig geworden


----------



## BIKESTARR (15. Januar 2012)

@all

Schöne Räder!!!


----------



## LaCarolina (15. Januar 2012)

Wirklich eins schöner als das andere


----------



## BallzOfSteel (16. Januar 2012)

[att


----------



## Soldi (17. Januar 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Schöne Räder!!!


So wie es aussieht dominiert schwarz irgendwie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghia (18. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen. Nach einem Jahr Cube Abstinenz musste jetzt wieder ein Hardtail her. Hoffe mal das ich bald Zeit finde für das "Feintuning" und eine ausgiebige Testrunde


----------



## mi2 (18. Januar 2012)

na dann willkommen zurück . schönes reaction


----------



## Benni24 (18. Januar 2012)

ghia schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Nach einem Jahr Cube Abstinenz musste jetzt wieder ein Hardtail her. Hoffe mal das ich bald Zeit finde für das "Feintuning" und eine ausgiebige Testrunde



Hi,

welches Baujahr ist das Reaction?


----------



## ghia (18. Januar 2012)

@Benni24   es ist ein 2010er Reraction Pro glaube ich.


----------



## Themeankitty (20. Januar 2012)

Aber warum FAT Alberts auf einem HT ?!


----------



## Dämon__ (20. Januar 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Aber warum FAT Alberts auf einem HT ?!


Bestimmt wegen dem Grip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghia (20. Januar 2012)

Ne ne... die waren da drauf als ich es gkauft habe. Sogar 2,4" !? Keine Ahnung wieso. Sind schon bei eBay drin  und Racing Ralphs sind Montiert.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Januar 2012)

Darf man das denn


----------



## Themeankitty (20. Januar 2012)

2,4 Schlappen auf einem Race-HT 
Der Vorbesitzer hatte anscheinend keine wirckliche Ahnung


----------



## Benni24 (20. Januar 2012)

Gruß


----------



## mi2 (21. Januar 2012)

Benni24 schrieb:


> Gruß



 nur die xt stört mich da von der optik


----------



## Benni24 (21. Januar 2012)

So ne SRAM X.0 schwarz/rot wäre mir auch lieber


----------



## Krie6hofv (21. Januar 2012)

Starnberg


----------



## ghia (21. Januar 2012)

Heute war schon mal n bischen Tuning-Basteln angesagt.
Mit TUNE Aheadkappe und Aluschaube, und Titan Bremsscheibenschrauben (Mein neues Lieblingswort) insgesammt -20g
Also eine "Lohnende" Investition


----------



## regenrohr (21. Januar 2012)

ghia schrieb:


> (Mein neues Lieblingswort) insgesammt -20g
> Also eine "Lohnende" Investition



dann wäre es doch ratsam, auch die Leitungen zu kürzen, da ist dann bestimmt nochmals "so viel" drin


----------



## buschhase (21. Januar 2012)

Na und die Hörnchen und Aufkleber erst ... (Ja, es wurd mal wieder Zeit das gesagt zu haben )

Spaß beiseite - recht schönes Rad. Aber nutzt du wirklich nur die halbe Gabel?

Gruß
Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghia (21. Januar 2012)

Oh mein Gott... ungeahnte Möglichkeiten tun sich da auf, Sticker weg, Hörner Weg, Leitungen Kürzer, Fett aus den Lagern kratzen, weniger Luft in den Reifen, das Profil abfahren... 9Kg ich komme 

@buschhase   ich nutze schon den kompletten Federweg, nur auf der Runde davor bin ich nur n bischen über die Radwege getingelt, und die sind ja bekanntlicherweise doch eher von ebenerer Natur.


----------



## ghia (21. Januar 2012)

Das richtige Tuning beginnt ja acuh erst wenn die neue Kette endlich da ist.
Mit SRAM 991 Kette und XTR Schaltwerk und Kasette sin das dann ca 80g weniger.


----------



## mtblukas (21. Januar 2012)

Reifen ohne hässliche Streifen, Klickpedale montieren, Hörner abmontieren, Felgendecals entfernen und es würde mir auch gefallen. 

Die Bremshebel passen so?


----------



## DaKe (21. Januar 2012)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Reifen ohne hässliche Streifen, Klickpedale montieren, Hörner abmontieren, Felgendecals entfernen und es würde mir auch gefallen.
> 
> Die Bremshebel passen so?




Gott sei Dank sind die Geschmäcker verschieden ! Ich finde Farbstreifen an Reifen toll ! Wo es farblich passt !

DaKe


----------



## Soldi (21. Januar 2012)

Ich mach wieder alles falsch, Ihr kämft hier um jedes Gramm und ich tune mir heut 2 Kilo Schnee ans Rad.
Da hier die Formula R1 öfters vertreten ist, ist das normal, wenn es feucht ist quietscht das Teil lauter als ein kompletter Güterzug!


----------



## cytrax (21. Januar 2012)

Die Formulas bis 2011 quietschen alle  Hab an meine RX Shimano XT Scheiben gemacht und seitdem kommt nur mal ein leises queik wenns nass is


----------



## Benni24 (21. Januar 2012)

Soldi schrieb:


> Ich mach wieder alles falsch, Ihr kämft hier um jedes Gramm und ich tune mir heut 2 Kilo Schnee ans Rad.
> Da hier die Formula R1 öfters vertreten ist, ist das normal, wenn es feucht ist quietscht das Teil lauter als ein kompletter Güterzug!



Was fährst du hinten für einen Reifen? Schätze das ist deine Winterkombo?

Gruß


----------



## Benni24 (21. Januar 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Die Formulas bis 2011 quietschen alle  Hab an meine RX Shimano XT Scheiben gemacht und seitdem kommt nur mal ein leises queik wenns nass is



Die neuen (ab 2011?!) nicht mehr?


----------



## cytrax (21. Januar 2012)

Ah mist sind glaub ich die 2012er mit spider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (21. Januar 2012)

@soldi : seht schönes rad !!!!!


----------



## Asko (21. Januar 2012)

DaKe schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank sind die Geschmäcker verschieden ! Ich finde Farbstreifen an Reifen toll ! Wo es farblich passt !
> 
> DaKe



Aussehn tun sie an manchen Rädern nicht schlecht, aber der nicht 100%ig "gerade" Strich an meinen SmartSam Vorderreifen hat mich Wahnsinnig gemacht. Sieht ständig aus als würde der Reifen vorne Eiern.


----------



## Soldi (21. Januar 2012)

Benni24 schrieb:


> Die neuen (ab 2011?!) nicht mehr?


Dann mit der 2012 um so mehr! Im direkten Vergleich zu meiner 2007er Magura Louise sind die Formula R1 schrott (Bremsleistung wird hoffentlich auch noch um Welten besser!!!!)! 
@blutbuche
Danke!


----------



## cytrax (21. Januar 2012)

Jaja wir wissen das Formula schrott ist und Magura, Avid,...das nonplusultra is


----------



## DaKe (21. Januar 2012)

Ist das nicht der Bilder - Fred ?


----------



## DaKe (21. Januar 2012)

Hier ist es total windig und regnerisch ! Ich will Cube`s sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghia (21. Januar 2012)

@mtblukas   Ja die Bremshebel passen sehr gut so wie sie sind. Passt dir deine Sattelstellung? oder ist das Rad zu Groß für dich?


----------



## TheNihilist (21. Januar 2012)

PUNK


----------



## mtblukas (22. Januar 2012)

ghia schrieb:


> @mtblukas   Ja die Bremshebel passen sehr gut so wie sie sind. Passt dir deine Sattelstellung? oder ist das Rad zu Groß für dich?



Meinst du damit mich? Mir passt die Sattlestellung so wenn ich bergab fahre


----------



## FreshPrince (22. Januar 2012)

*Klasse Thema!* Ich will jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben und mein Liebling vorstellen:

Angefangen hat bei mir Alles mit einem gebrauchten Acid aus der Bucht.
Hier schon mit kleinen Veränderungen.





Als nächstes investierte ich in die superschnellen und edlen Conti RaceKing Supersonic 2.2 in dieser Sonderedition.





Hier bei meinem ersten größeren Harztrail nach ca. 300m 





Dann verliebte ich mich in den 2010-er LTD Team Rahmen. Nach ewiger Suche konnte ich dann auch einen Händler ausfindig machen,
der Cube Rahmen mit minimalen Lackschäden zu sehr günstigen Preisen anbietet.
Des weiteren musste auch eine vernünftige Gabel an das Bike, da sich der Harz nicht wirklich gut mit der Dart 3 verstanden hat.





Aktuell habe ich noch meine originale Hayes Stroker Ryde gegen eine Formula RX mit Hope Floating Scheiben (203/180) getauscht.





 *NUN ZU MEINEM PROBLEM*
Ich habe bisher fast immer nur nach optischen Gesichtspunkten getunt. Als ich nun meine Bike gewogen habe,
musste ich feststellen dass es immer noch genauso viel wiegt wie das originale Acid (12,7kg).
Wie kann ich jetzt für einen möglichst schmalen Taler (als Student)das Gewicht nach unten Schrauben. Wie würdet ihr vorgehen?

Hier mal eine Auflistung meiner Parts:
Rahmen:Cube LTD Team 2010
Größe:20"
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba SL 
Steuersatz: FSA No.10 semi-integriert
Vorbau: FSA OS190 
Lenker: FSA XC300 Lowriser
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT Shadow mit Tune Röllchen 
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT 
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore Rapidfire-Plus 9-f.
Bremsen: Formula RX mit Hope Floating (203/180mm) 
Kurbelsatz: Shimano M442 Octalink 44x32x22Z., 175mm, Innenlager Shimano BB-ES25 
Kassette: Shimano HG50 11-32Z., 9-f. 
Kette: Shimano HG53 
Felgen: RFR ZX24 
Naben: Shimano Disc M525 
Reifen: Continental RaceKing Supersonic 2.2 
Pedale: CrankBrothers EggBeater 1 / CrankBrothers Mallet 1
Sattel: Scape RFR
Sattelstütze: Ritchey Logic (1-Schrauben)

Falls es wichtig ist: Ich habe ein sehr niedriges Körpergewicht von max 65kg.

Lohnt es sich auf diese Räder zu sparen:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/29507?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## unocz (22. Januar 2012)

also das erste was mir einfällt ist die krasse sattelposition beim roten.
die frage ist auch wieweit du nach unten willst. ich denke auch mal das der rahmen nicht die optimale voraussetzung für leichtbau ist. dein eignenes gewicht auf jeden fall ! 
laufräder die du dir da angeguckt hast sehen zwar schön aus, kriegst du aber für das gleiche geld was besseres und vor allem leichteres.
aber der knackpunkt sind definitiv die laufräder. da wird 1kg fallen.


----------



## Boshard (22. Januar 2012)

Es sind echt ein Paar sehr Schöne Bikes dabei 
Hab an meinem Cube LTD AMS 125 PRO 
Auch ein bissen gebastelt 
Werd mal später noch ein paar Bilder machen


----------



## Boshard (22. Januar 2012)

Sooo 

Hier mal Aktuelle Bilder vom Meinem CUBE LTD AMS 125 PRO
Es hat einen Kettenstrebenschutz von Cube bekommen und  
einen Sigma BC 1009 STS in Weiß/Schwarz  , 
Weiße Rahmenschoner  von Jagwire


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (22. Januar 2012)

Jo, wie immer schöne Bikes dabei.

@TheNihilst
Das Bild von deinem Fritz kommt farblich total gut rüber.
Ist das irgendwie ein HDR-Bild oder sowas?

@FreshPrince
Der LTD-Rahmen ist wirklich nichts für Leichtbau. Der wird bald 2 kg wiegen. Aber auch wenn dein Bike 2 kg weniger wiegt, wirst du nicht soo einen extremen Unterschied merken.
Zudem hast du doch sowieso den Focus auf Design gelegt bei deinen bisherigen Umbauten, oder?

Aber wenn du mit dem jetzigen Bike unbedingt (meines Erachtens nach recht sinnlosen) Leichtbau betreiben willst, würde ich schonmal eine Hollowtech2-Kurbel einbauen und diesen Alivio-Rotz rausschmeißen.
Siehe hier: http://mtb-support.de/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=1120
Ansonsten einen noch einen Reaction-Rahmen kaufen und einen neuen Laufradsatz, wie bereits gesagt.

Bau dir lieber ein paar XT-Schalthebel mit Multi-Release dran, das hab ich letztens an meinem LTD Team 2011 gemacht - und die bringen echt Laune beim fahren, so wie die rastern


----------



## Benni24 (22. Januar 2012)

Die Ritchey WCS Serie bestehend aus:

Sattelstütze, Vorbau & Lenker sind recht leicht für wenig Geld. 

Und schau mal hier: Die Seite *heißt Leichtbau muss nicht teuer sein*. Kommt hier aus dem Forum

http://www.lbmnts.de/

Da findest ne Auflistung leichter MTB Teile mit Fotos zum Originalgewicht und dem geschätzten Preis.


Grüße


----------



## BIKESTARR (22. Januar 2012)

Das Bild ist echt miserabel...
Neu sind XT Bremse und Vorbau.

@FreshPrince 
Schöne Räder!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlinderwahre (22. Januar 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/45859


----------



## cytrax (22. Januar 2012)

Merlinderwahre schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/45859



Ich helf dir mal


----------



## Soldi (22. Januar 2012)

Da ich gestern etwas im Schnee unterwegs war hab ich ein paar Bilder eines 2012er Stereo Super HPC SL Online gestellt.


----------



## Stereoliker (23. Januar 2012)

Moinsen...
Hier mal meins, in seiner aktuellen Ausbaustufe... 



(-jetz muss nur noch ´ne schwarze Kurbel dran...)


----------



## Guerill0 (23. Januar 2012)

@BIKESTARR:
Schönes Stereo. Stimmig auf "bergab" getrimmt.
Warst du mit der Ryde arg unzufrieden? Da ich das Set extrem günstig bekommen könnte, überleg ich die ans HT zu schrauben...


----------



## mtblukas (23. Januar 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Das Bild ist echt miserabel...
> Neu sind XT Bremse und Vorbau.
> 
> @FreshPrince
> Schöne Räder!!!



Ich finde die Pedale ziemlich "fett" sieht nicht so gut aus. Die Streifen gefallen mir immer noch nicht auf den Reifen  Ist der Vorbau ein anderer Rotton oder kommt das auf dem Bild nur so rüber?
Schonmal über ein Bash nachgedacht?
sonst schönes Bike


----------



## BIKESTARR (24. Januar 2012)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> @BIKESTARR:
> Schönes Stereo. Stimmig auf "bergab" getrimmt.
> Warst du mit der Ryde arg unzufrieden? Da ich das Set extrem günstig bekommen könnte, überleg ich die ans HT zu schrauben...



Danke 

Die Hayes ist zwar nicht die leiseste und kraftvollste Bremse, verzögert im
normalfall aber passabel. Wenn du mit deinem HT nicht allzu steile
Abfahrten machen möchtest, ist die Hayes sicher im Preis/Leistungsverhältnis
unschlagbar.

@mtblukas
Der rotton vom Vorbau passt perfekt, aber zu den Naben. Habe lange verglichen 
Die Pedale sind in der Tat relativ fett, sind aber extrem griffig und
stabil (hatte bereits die Erfahrung, dass mir plastikpedale auseinander
gebrochen sind)
Bash hatte ich auch schon überlegt, aber da ich bisher noch nie
aufgesetzt bin (oder vorher prüfe, ob alles passt), lasse ich den
erstmal weg.


----------



## sepalot (24. Januar 2012)

Nachdem ja kurz vorm Jahreswechsel der Rahmen vom Fritzz schlapp gemacht hat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...




​ 
... lag er nun heute "verlassen" bei meinem "local dealer" rum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, nach einer Reklamation bei CUBE ...




​ 
... und es wurde ein 2011er aufgebaut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Jetzt kann's weiter gehen. Schöner als gedacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, auch wenn ich dem anodisierten Rahmen doch schon nachtrauern werde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. So was robustes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - "lackmäßig" kaum Schadstellen. Wenn es gegangen wäre, hätte ich nur die Sitzstrebe getauscht. Aber mein Fritzz 2.0 ist ja auch ganz schick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













.


 
Besten Dank an meinen Kumpel Sepp (Händler) und Sebastian Foerth von CUBE für die schnelle Abwicklung und die promte Versendung des Rahmens. Aufbau hat jetzt nur gedauert, wegen Weihnachts- / Neujahrsurlaub von CUBE und der Bestellung der Ersatzteile - Kettenblätter (klein und mittel), Kette, Ritzelpaket und Schalt-Züge / Hüllen wurden noch getauscht.​


----------



## Bocacanosa (24. Januar 2012)

Ist sehr schön geworden, auch wenn es nicht mehr anodisiert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strampelaffe (24. Januar 2012)

> *Erstaunlich wie verwirrt manche Menschen plötzlich sind, wenn ein Satz anders endet als man es Kartoffel?*


 
Knalltüte !!  So wie eben, habe ich heute noch nicht gelacht.


----------



## mi2 (25. Januar 2012)

Nach längerer WINTe äääääh REGENPAUSE mal wieder ein bild vom weißen . hab lange nicht geputzt. frühjahrsputz kommt noch


----------



## FreshPrince (25. Januar 2012)

Sagt ma, ich hab irgendwie im Hinterkopf das ich hinten an mein LTD Team nur ne bestimmte maximale Bremsscheibengröße anbauen darf.
Is das so und wenn ja, was darf ich denn fahren? Würde mir gerne ne 180mm dran bauen.


----------



## sepalot (25. Januar 2012)

FreshPrince schrieb:


> Sagt ma, ich hab irgendwie im Hinterkopf das ich hinten an mein LTD Team nur ne bestimmte maximale Bremsscheibengröße anbauen darf.
> Is das so und wenn ja, was darf ich denn fahren? Würde mir gerne ne 180mm dran bauen.


 
hier: http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...brake-disc-diameter-is-my-cube-bike-approved/


----------



## FreshPrince (25. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Da muss ich die Scheibe wohl wieder verkaufen.


----------



## sepalot (25. Januar 2012)

das ist die offizielle Aussage - hab an meinem Bulls-Hardtail damals auch ne 180er Scheibe gefahren und am Fritzz fahr ich hinten auch eine 203er Scheibe. Es fahren so einige hinten eine größere Scheibe, als offiziell "erlaubt".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (25. Januar 2012)

FreshPrince schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Da muss ich die Scheibe wohl wieder verkaufen.



Also mein Analog fährt mit der 180er Bremsscheibe auch noch. Was soll da schon großartig passieren? 

https://www.ebiketester24.de/fahrradschuhe-damen-herren/


----------



## floggel (25. Januar 2012)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Also mein Analog fährt mit der 180er Bremsscheibe auch noch. Was soll da schon großartig passieren?


----------



## FreshPrince (25. Januar 2012)

Am Hinterbau ist das Material schon sehr dünn glaube ich. Ich weiß auch noch nicht so richtig was ich mache.
Wäre schön, wenn hier noch einige Erfahrungen (unabhängig von Freigaben seitens Cube) verbreitet werden


----------



## sepalot (25. Januar 2012)

aber man könnte es dann im Talk-Bereich ausdiskutieren ...

... hier sollen ja die Bikes gezeigt werden





​


----------



## FreshPrince (26. Januar 2012)

sepalot schrieb:


> aber man könnte es dann im Talk-Bereich ausdiskutieren ...
> 
> ... hier sollen ja die Bikes gezeigt werden
> 
> ...



Will auch mal wieder im Schnee fahren! Zwigge is doch garnich so weit weg von dir! Hier ist garnichts!


----------



## GT-Fixer (26. Januar 2012)

Ich fahre an meinem 09er Team seit einiger Zeit auch eine 180er Scheibe hinten weil die alte Oro im Arsch war und bei der neuen war ne 180er bei.


----------



## quing (26. Januar 2012)

endlich isses da!! Stereo SL!! 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/227442


----------



## ThomasAC (26. Januar 2012)

Sieht sehr gut aus, schön abgestimmte Farben. War die Reverb dabei oder ist das ein Extra Deines Händlers?


----------



## FreshPrince (26. Januar 2012)

quing schrieb:


> endlich isses da!! Stereo SL!!
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/227442



Sehr feines Teil! Könnt ich mir auch neben meinem Hardi vorstellen.


----------



## quing (26. Januar 2012)

ThomasAC schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus, schön abgestimmte Farben. War die Reverb dabei oder ist das ein Extra Deines Händlers?



Die reverb ist serienmäßig am sl! Extra Zugabe war die kefü u ein Tacho der noch nicht montiert ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Fixer (26. Januar 2012)




----------



## Lila-Laune-Lars (27. Januar 2012)

Sonnenaufgang heute früh übern Riesaer Bahnhof ...


----------



## KermitFrosch666 (27. Januar 2012)

Lila-Laune-Lars schrieb:


> Sonnenaufgang heute früh übern Riesaer Bahnhof ...



ist das ein ltd cc? Das erste was ich hier erblicke  Schönes Bild


----------



## BIKESTARR (27. Januar 2012)

quing schrieb:


> endlich isses da!! Stereo SL!!
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/227442



Alles Serie? Auch die Kefü?
Sieht gut aus.


----------



## reel (27. Januar 2012)

quing schrieb:


> Die reverb ist serienmäßig am sl! *Extra Zugabe war die kefü* u ein Tacho der noch nicht montiert ist!


----------



## BIKESTARR (27. Januar 2012)

danke


----------



## Themeankitty (27. Januar 2012)

@quing
Golies Teil, die haben 2012 jetzt endlich wieder den Fox RP23 mit der kleinen Luftkammer verbaut.


----------



## quing (27. Januar 2012)

@ Themeankitty
jup der iss verbaut!!

morgen ist erst ma ein ausgiebiger testride geplant!! hoffe, dass des auch was wird bei dem sauwetter!! geplant isses jedenfalls!!

und nächste woche werden dann neue dämpferlager beim stephan bestellen!!  

gruß
quing


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (27. Januar 2012)

Mein AMS 150 SL!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (27. Januar 2012)

Na das verdient aber ein besseres Bild


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. Januar 2012)

oenkeldoenkel schrieb:


> Mein AMS 150 SL!!!!


 
 Jetzt nennen sie die Bikes schon wie bekannte Automarke aus Schwabenland.....tsüsssüsss. Zeig doch das SL wirklich mal in XL.  In S sieht´s doch schon ganz nett aus.


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (27. Januar 2012)

Jetzt auch in Groß!!!!


----------



## VR6-Bert (27. Januar 2012)

endlich da, ams super hpc sl. mfg


----------



## BIKESTARR (27. Januar 2012)

Super Räder!


----------



## Lila-Laune-Lars (28. Januar 2012)

KermitFrosch666 schrieb:


> ist das ein ltd cc? Das erste was ich hier erblicke  Schönes Bild



Danke, ja ist ein ltd cc 2011 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic21 (28. Januar 2012)

Endlich Winter bei uns 







nur die Schaltung war komplett eingefroren


----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. Januar 2012)

oenkeldoenkel schrieb:


> Jetzt auch in Groß!!!!


 


Winter ist bei uns auch, temperaturmässig. Schnee - Fehlanzeige.
Flachland sei dank - und die Luft ist so schön klar.......
Alle die eine Ausfahrt machen - viel Spaß!


----------



## CubeRace (28. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

also ich bin seit Freitag Mittag stolzer Besitzer eines CUBE FRITZZ SL 2012.

Drei kleine Änderungen habe ich schon durchgefüht!
1. Lenker gegen RACE FACE Atlas FR Blau gewechselt
2. Bionicon Kettenführung montiert
3. Zugführung der Reverb geändert.

Nun noch ein paar Bilder!



















Das Design ist wie ich finde der Hammer, und auf meiner Kurzen Testfahrt, musste ich auch sagen der Hammer!!!

Gruß
CubeRace


----------



## BIKESTARR (28. Januar 2012)

Sieht geil aus!

Aber tu dir einen Gefallen und mach auch noch nen kürzeren Vorbau dran.


----------



## Stef89 (28. Januar 2012)

cooles Design nur das Gelb auf den Laufrädern passt irgendwie nicht ganz aber sonst top


----------



## buschhase (28. Januar 2012)

Muddy Board schon bestellt? Wenn nicht, viel Spaß beim Warten 

Vorbau hat Bikestarr recht. Weiß auch nicht wieso die die Räder immer mit den riesen Dingern ausliefern. Syntace Superforce fahr ich bei meinem Fritzz.

Die blauen Streben in den Bremsscheiben sind einfach nur Hammer! 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## FreshPrince (28. Januar 2012)

Hab den ersten Schnee heut für´n kleinen WinterRyde genutzt.

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/freshprince/a7koqv22uq9tfsnn


----------



## quing (28. Januar 2012)

@FreshPrince
ohne hintere scheibe, echt sportlich bei den wetterverhältnissen!!


----------



## cytrax (28. Januar 2012)

Beim Frizz würd ich noch nen kürzeren Vorbau montieren, die Ganganzeigen abmachen (dann kannst auch den Lock out von der Reverb näher zetzen) und die Decals von den Felgen abmachen. 

Ansonsten, SEEEEEEEHR GEILES GERÄT


----------



## quing (28. Januar 2012)

hier jezz nochma mein neues stereo sl!! direkt in farbe und bunt!!

zuhause direkt nach dem abholen beim händler!!






















 

der erste ausritt ist heute erfolgt!! bilder gibts hier!!


gruß
quing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreshPrince (28. Januar 2012)

quing schrieb:


> @FreshPrince
> ohne hintere scheibe, echt sportlich bei den wetterverhältnissen!!



War wirklich sehr nervig. Sonst leider, aber heute zum Glück ist es rund um Zwigge wenig bergig. Da wird einem wieder bewusst wie oft man doch auch die Hintere zieht.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. Januar 2012)

FreshPrince schrieb:


> ...Da wird einem wieder bewusst wie oft man doch auch die Hintere zieht.


 Ich "ziehe" immer Beide. Gut sicher unterschiedlich dosiert - aber immer Beide.  

Schöne Bilder (Bikes) hier im Fred - das mit den Decals ist wie immer Geschmackssache. Generell finde ich aber die Blautöne klasse. 
Vorbau ist ja zum Glück schnell gewechselt & nicht wirklich teuer.
Und bringt ´ne ganze Menge - auf jeden Fall guter Tipp.

Allen Neubesitzern eine  Saison 2012 - und den Nichtneubesitzern natürlich auch - aber die kennen den Spaß ja schon.....
Slàinte


----------



## Upgrayedd (28. Januar 2012)

sehr schön! Der blaue Lenker mit den kurbeln sieht top aus !

nur schlankerer Sattel wär wie ich finde gut


----------



## cytrax (28. Januar 2012)

Harrharr, das Stereo mit dem Blau is auch heiß


----------



## OIRAM (28. Januar 2012)

*Schönes Fritzz und Stereo.

Wenn Ihr die Fernbed. Eurer RS Reverb auf die andere Seite vom Lenker montiert, sitzt Sie unterm Lenker und ist bei ne Crash besser geschützt.
Und bei ner Panne kann man die Mühle auch mal auf n Kopf stellen.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## CubeRace (28. Januar 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=199585@ buschhase
Mein Händler hatte mir das Muddy Board als Zugabe zum Preisnachlass, schon montiert, nur als ich das Bike daheim hatte, und die Rechnung weg heften wollte, fiel mir auf das auf der Rechnung Muddy Board Stereo/Sting stand, und leider war es nicht nur ein Rechnungsfehler. Gleich angerufen und Reklamiert und er will versuchen schnellstmöglich das Richtige zu bekommen, wenn nicht muss er mir das Geld geben und ich bestelle es mir woanders. Das Falsche habe ich sicherheitshalber demontiert.

@ All
Wegen dem Vorbau, mal sehen, werde es erstmal so fahren (Testen) hatte es aber auch schon ins Auge gefasst, genau so wie dir Ganganzeigen. Die Laufräder bleiben so, da am Unterrohr noch ein Gelbes CUBE Logo, womit das gut harmoniert.


----------



## sepalot (28. Januar 2012)

schön der Fritzz-Zuwachs 

Ja, doch, gefällt mir schon, der neue Rahmen und der Lenker passt nach wie vor als Eyecatcher dazu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.






Winterwonderland - I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Den Würfelnachwuchs natürlich auch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.




​


----------



## mi2 (29. Januar 2012)

@FreshPrince uhhh sehr sexy. jetzt noch nen weißen lenker 

aber auch so schon sehr geil


----------



## regenrohr (29. Januar 2012)

Finde es erstaunlich, dass so viele mit einer Teleskop Sattelstütze unterwegs sind...

zzt. ich will auch wieder Schnee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (29. Januar 2012)

Sieht gut aus das Fritzz!

Edit: Reaction ist auch gut!

Und ich will auch Schnee


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. Januar 2012)

regenrohr schrieb:


> Finde es erstaunlich, dass so viele mit einer Teleskop Sattelstütze unterwegs sind...


 
 Vielleicht hatten die auch Alle einen "Knick" im Sattelrohr & mussten daher tauschen.....
Nee - sieht in der Einstellung und dem Lichtreflex wirklich "seltsam" aus. 
Dieses in den Bergen sicher sehr sinnvolle Equipment kann ich mir hier zum Glück sparen..... Flachland ist halt nicht immer doof.  
Das ich auf den "Fahrspaß" beim Trailrunterheizen auch verzichten darf - bleibt an dieser Stelle einfach unerwähnt.


----------



## regenrohr (29. Januar 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Vielleicht hatten die auch Alle einen "Knick" im Sattelrohr & mussten daher tauschen.....
> Nee - sieht in der Einstellung und dem Lichtreflex wirklich "seltsam" aus.



ist bei diesem Modell "normal" mit der gekrümmten Thomson Sattelstütze

hier noch ein anderes Bild, gleiches Modell, anderer Fahrer / Halter:


----------



## OIRAM (29. Januar 2012)

*@ sepalot
Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Fritzz.  

Hier mal wieder meins...





in kürze mit neuem Updat...





soviel sei schon mal verraten... es wird um einiges schwärzer... 

was mich angeht, der Schnee war zu Weihnachten nicht da, da kann er jetzt auch bleiben wo ...

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## barbarissima (29. Januar 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *in kürze mit neuem Updat...*
> 
> 
> *soviel sei schon mal verraten... es wird um einiges schwärzer... *


 
*Überleg dir das lieber noch mal  Gerade die Schwarz-Rot-Kombi sieht soooo schön aus  *


----------



## I3uchi (30. Januar 2012)

Cube Attention 2011. Habe im März 2011 mit dem Biken begonnen, zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahme waren 2200km drauf. Umfangreiche Änderungen meinerseits: Flaschenhalter und Luftpumpe montiert  sowie Standard-Pedale durch Klickies ersetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (30. Januar 2012)

@buschhase und CubeRace (und alle anderen, die´s vielleicht noch interessiert):

Ich hab mir mein Muddy Board für´s Stereo selbstgebastelt 

Ein nicht mehr benötigtes SKS Shockblade für´s Vorderrad war die Grundlage





Das hab ich mir zugeschnitten (genaue Anleitung findet ihr in meinem Fotoalbum) und so siehts fertig aus





Wollte jetzt keine 40,- für so ein Teil ausgeben, das war mir dann doch recht viel Geld. Da hab ich´s eben selbstgebastelt und das hat mich nix gekostet  Wird sicherlich seinen Zweck genauso erfüllen wie das Original, mehr oder weniger....

Allerdings, über die Optik und Schönheit kann man sich jedoch streiten


----------



## CubeRace (30. Januar 2012)

Eine schlechte Idee ist es nicht, aber wie schon geschrieben, Ich bekomme ja das Carbon Muddy Board von meinem Händler als Zugabe zu meinem Fritzz, nur hatte er mir ja statt dem Fritzz Muddy Board ein Stereo/Sting Muddy Board verbaut, aber am Freitag hohle ich ja mein LTD Race von der Inspektion ab und dann werde ich sicherlich das Richtige Muddy Board bekommen.


----------



## Silvermoon (30. Januar 2012)

Ich hab ja "nur" den Rahmenkit vom Cube Stereo Wls (aufbauen tu ich´s ja selber) und da macht eben Not erfinderisch 

Kleiner Nachtrag noch: Ob ich das Teil dann drauf lasse oder nicht, wird die Praxis zeigen ... zur Not gibt es auch noch die altbewährte Schlauchvariante - weniger auffällig, aber zweckmäßig!


----------



## osbow (30. Januar 2012)

Bei mir tut´s ein ausgedienter Kettenstrebenschutz den ich auf die richtige Länge gekürzt habe.


----------



## buschhase (30. Januar 2012)

Habs Board an meinem ja dran. Nur musste ich letztes Jahr rel. lang warten, weil Cube da mal wieder einen Engpass hatte. Wie auch immer.


----------



## Beppe (30. Januar 2012)

Hi,
so ein Sks Blechle hab ich auch am Hinterbau. Hast Du den Hinterbau auch schon mal komplett komprimiert? I.d.R. kollidiert dann der Daempferhebel mit dem Blech! Ist schnell übersehen und der Defekt vorprogrammiert.
Hier mein diy Muddy Board...




Silvermoon schrieb:


> @buschhase und CubeRace (und alle anderen, die´s vielleicht noch interessiert):
> 
> Ich hab mir mein Muddy Board für´s Stereo selbstgebastelt
> 
> ...


----------



## Vincy (30. Januar 2012)

Unten mußt es wahrscheinlich auch noch etwas kürzer, da der Dämpfer von beiden Seiten zusammmen gedrückt wird.
Einfach die Luft im Dämpfer ablassen und dann vorsichtig zusammen drücken. Dann siehst es, ob es passt. 

Form follows function.


----------



## Silvermoon (30. Januar 2012)

Stimmt!!!!
Muss ich euch Recht geben! 
In meinem MacGywer-Eifer habe ich das so gar nicht berücksichtigt 
Aber wird nach gebessert - versprochen  
Da werde ich mit der Schere noch mal ein bißel abschneiden und werde eure Tipps dabei berücksichtigen. 
Danke für euren Hinweis 

@Beppe: Deines sieht natürlich formvollendeter als meines aus - ***Neid***  ... meins ist ja noch ausbaufähig - werde das ganze Konzept meiner Idee nochmals überdenken und noch nen letzten Feinschliff verpassen


----------



## Beppe (30. Januar 2012)

An meinem Stereo hab ich ne ähnliche Lösung, an der ich jedoch nicht soviel "dranrumbiegen" musste.







Tipp: Das Muddyboard fürs Fritzz passte zu Beginn vorn und hinten nicht ans Bike, weil der Radius der Vorbiegung in Längs- und Querrichtung einfach zu klein war. 
Irgendwann bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, das Teil zu verformen. Hab das Schutzblech also mehrmals mit einem Heissluftfön (Entlacker) erhitzt und immer wieder zw 2 Brettern, die ich mittels Schraubzwingen verspannt hab, erkalten lassen.
Irgendwann wars dann wie fürs Fritzz gemacht.


----------



## ThomasAC (30. Januar 2012)

Aachener Wald mit Blick auf den Lousberg vom Wochenende, vor dem "Wintereinbruch"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertobi78 (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

hier mein ltd Race in der Originalversion.

Schöne Grüße, Tobi


----------



## BIKESTARR (1. Februar 2012)

Sieht gut aus!
Nur andere Pedale


----------



## Steffen63768 (2. Februar 2012)

Bisher war ich nur stiller Mitleser aber habe dank dem Forum einiges hinzugelernt und habe gleich mal 2 Bikes komplett neu aufgebaut. 

Anbei ein Foto meiner kleinen Werkstatt

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## mi2 (2. Februar 2012)

meins im warmen keller. zerlegt und anschließend gereinigt für den winterschlaf


----------



## blutbuche (2. Februar 2012)

warum schläft das denn im winter ??????????


----------



## dertobi78 (2. Februar 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus!
> Nur andere Pedale


 
Hallo,
ist ja die Originalversion aus dem Sommer 2011.

Habe schon ein wenig gemacht:

Sattelstütze: Original ersetzt durch RS Reverb. Genial !!

Reifen: Rapid Rob ersetzt durch Conti XKing 2,2 Race

Pedale: gerade bestellt: NC-17 SUD Pin III S-Pro
Hier mal nen Bild:





Auch die Flaschenhalten und die Tasche am Sattel habe ich wieder entfernt. Hat nur die Optik versaut.
Fahre jetzt mit Rucksack.

Werde nächste Woche mal ein aktuelles Bild machen.

VG Tobi


----------



## wetter-frosch (3. Februar 2012)

hier meine neues bike... hab ich gestern abgeholt, fahren darf ich es leider erst in 4 Wochen nach meinem Geburtstag


----------



## FreshPrince (3. Februar 2012)

Ich hoffe ich darf damit in das Thema:
Hey Leute, ma ne Frage an alle denen auch der Style des eigenen Bike wichtig ist.

Ich brauch ne neue Kassette und Kette. Jetzt habe ich diese hier gefunden:




http://www.futurumshop.de/product/6183-0015-N1112/kmc-X9-Vivid-9-fach-Kette-rot.phtml?channel_code=299&utm_source=google-shopping&product_code=40875125

Nun bin ich mir nicht ganz klar ob ich die nehme oder ob das dann zu verspielt an meinem Bike aussieht. Hier mein Cycle:





Würd mich über´n paar Meinungen freuen.


----------



## ghia (3. Februar 2012)

Mir Persöhnlich währe die Kette ein Bischen to much.
Ein Hingucker ist sie aber auf jeden Fall, wie die Weßwand Reifen an nem XC Bike, also passt es denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (4. Februar 2012)

Nach einer Woche wird eigentlich eh schwarz sein


----------



## kuaoimbiker (4. Februar 2012)

Habe die Ehre,

Hier mein Cube Elite SCR 2005 in grün Eloxal: Habe den Rahmen Ende 2006 neu gekauft, aufgebaut und bin seit dem damit viele km bis jetzt gefahren...





















_Cube Elite Step8 SCR grün eloxiert 2005
Fox 32 F100 RLC FIT 2010
DT 240s / 4.2d Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.1, XTR 970 Schnellspanner 
Thomson Elite Sattelstütze m. Ti-Schrauben-Kit und X4 100mm Vorbau
Thomson Sattelklemme
Chris King Inset Steuersatz, Chris King Spacer, Tune Verhüterli
WCS Lenker WetBlack, WCS Foam Grips
Specialized Toupe Ti 130mm Sattel
XTR 970 11-32 Kassette
XTR 970 22-32-44 Kurbel
XTR 970 Schalthebel, Schaltwerk und Umwerfer
XTR 970 Bremsanlage mit XTR 960 160mm CL Bremsscheiben
XTR 980 [race] Pedale
Yumeya Kette
Yumeya Schaltzugsatz
Yumeya Hydraulikleitungssatz
Yumeya Ausgleichsbehälterdeckel
Yumeya Schalthebelschellen
Yumeya Schaltwerkskäfig
Yumeya Schrauben: Bremssättel, Hydraulikleitung, Kurbel, Schalthebelbef. und Zugeinsteller, Flaschenhalter, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer_




Verbesserungs/ - Änderungsvorschläge werden jederzeit gerne dankend angenommen,

MFG aus`m Oberland,

Roman


----------



## deathmetal (4. Februar 2012)

Grüne Naben würden sich bestimmt gut machen


----------



## ThomasAC (4. Februar 2012)

@kuaoimbiker:

Wunderschön puristisch!


----------



## Magic21 (4. Februar 2012)

Ziemlich kalt heute gewesen, selbst der Schnee ist fast weggefroren 

Gruss Magic21


----------



## BIKESTARR (5. Februar 2012)

@kuaoimbiker
Zeitlos schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxsch (8. Februar 2012)

Mein Cube, von der Serienausstattung ist noch der Steuersatz übrig, sonst habe ich alles getauscht und es somit auf immerhin 7,7Kg gebracht.

Ein paar Details...
Rahmen: Cube Reaction GTC 20"
Laufräder: Xentis Kappa CC 2
Federgabel: DT Swiss XRC 100 Race TwinShot
Kurbel: THM Clavicula MTB 3-Fach
Bremsen: Avid XX Worldcup
Lenker und Sattelstütze: Schmolke TLO
Sattel: FRM Blackhole
Kassette: SRAM XG999


----------



## buschhase (8. Februar 2012)

7.7kg ist natürlich ne Kampfansage. Aber ich persönlich bevorzuge Körper-/Ausdauertuning vor Gewichtstuning  Nichts destotrotz gefällts mir echt gut.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## fleckmorry (8. Februar 2012)

Bestes Bike das ich je gesehen habe  gefällt mir sehr sehr gut.


----------



## xerto (8. Februar 2012)

sehr schönes bike 

mir wäre es zu leicht.

bei meinem gewicht würde es brechen..


----------



## Maxsch (8. Februar 2012)

Also ich wiege auch immerhin 80Kg, dann noch Ausrüstung und die Teile halten problemlos und sind auch für mehr freigegeben


----------



## osbow (8. Februar 2012)

Tron.


----------



## BIKESTARR (8. Februar 2012)




----------



## xerto (8. Februar 2012)

Maxsch schrieb:


> Also ich wiege auch immerhin 80Kg, dann noch Ausrüstung und die Teile halten problemlos und sind auch für mehr freigegeben



das bezweifle ich nicht..

ich hatte mal ein reaction mit 10 kg. wenn ich bergab gefahren bin hatte ich immer das gefühl das bike zerreisst es unter mir...

es war einfach ein unsicheres gefühl. auf meinem stereo mit 15 kg habe ich das gefühl auf schienen abwärts zu blasen. so will ich es. bergauf allerdings war es natürlich topp..


is halt geschmacksache.

aber dein bike sieht klasse aus  rot und schwarz ist super..


----------



## Upgrayedd (8. Februar 2012)

Komponentenmäßig echt top und das Gewicht ist traumhaft!!
Optisch fin ich es ein wenig zu rot. 
Aber nunja jedem so wie ers mag


----------



## cytrax (8. Februar 2012)

CFK Porno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Februar 2012)

Farbtechnisch erste Sahne - nach meinem Geschmack. 
Ich persönlich finde die Farbgebung der Kurbel ja so was von Hammer!
Einzig die "groben Stollen" sehen schon nach alleine 2 kg aus. 
Passen irgendwie im Gesamteindruck nicht zu der filigranen Geschichte.

Aber es soll ja auch noch im Gelände bewegt werden können.....
Nee - sehr gut gemacht.


----------



## Maxsch (8. Februar 2012)

Danke, die roten Streifen habe ich selbst auf die Kurbelarme geklebt und die Kettenblätter lackiert (war vorher alles schwarz).
Also im Gelände kann man es meiner Meinung nach schon ganz gut bewegen, ist natürlich definitionssache, manch einer würde es mit einem extremeren Fahrstil möglicherweise flott zerlegen können aber ich fahre nunmal kein DH damit


----------



## Dämon__ (8. Februar 2012)

Maxsch schrieb:


> Also ich wiege auch immerhin 80Kg, dann noch Ausrüstung und die Teile halten problemlos und sind auch für mehr freigegeben


Aber nur auf WAB, sieht aber Hammer aus


----------



## Maxsch (8. Februar 2012)

Ich fahre nicht nur WAB  Ich fahre sogar Straße  Nein Spaß beiseite, ich habe zwar einen wohl eher vorsichtigen Fahrstil aber das Bike wird durchaus mal abseits von befestigten Wegen bewegt


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Februar 2012)

Maxsch schrieb:


> Danke, die roten Streifen habe ich selbst auf die Kurbelarme geklebt und die Kettenblätter lackiert (war vorher alles schwarz).


 Die Arbeit hat sich gelohnt. Erklärt auch, warum ich so was nocht nicht gesehen habe. 



Maxsch schrieb:


> .... aber das Bike wird durchaus mal abseits von befestigten Wegen bewegt


Dann passt doch Alles. Und DH ist eh eine ganz spezielle Kiste. 
Haben wir Beide das falsche Bike - und ich devinitiv zu wenig Hill zum Down..... Viel Spaß noch weiter mit dem Hingucker!


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Februar 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> - und ich devinitiv zu wenig Hill zum Down.....


----------



## rockmachine 66 (9. Februar 2012)

Cube Reaction Custom Aufbau ))


----------



## cytrax (9. Februar 2012)

Sehr schick  Wennsn custom Aufbau is wollen wir Details wissen


----------



## rockmachine 66 (9. Februar 2012)

Details:
Raca Face Kurbel, modifiziert mit AluKBschrauben und Alu 22er, XTR Pressfit lager
Mrzocchi XC 700 Retro
6th Element Naben mit Mavic XM 317 Disc 2-1,8-2 Speichen
XTR 9 Fach (weil breitere Kette) ausserdem gefallen mir die alten Komponenten besser!
Tune StÃ¼tze mit grauem Velo Sattel
Shimanobremse 446 als Experiment, was kann eine Bremse fÃ¼r unter 100â¬, Gewicht ist nicht wesentlich schlechter als XT!
XT Kassette und XTR Kette
Erste Ausfahrt steht noch aus,
Das Gewicht liegt deutlich unter 11kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Februar 2012)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt steht noch aus,



 Wohnst Du an der Autobahn? 
Oder warum steht es an der Leitplanke wenn Du noch nicht unterwegs gewesen bist. 

Also Brückengeländer habt Ihr da.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zum Glück sieht das Bike besser aus. Schlicht in Form & Farbe. Auch schick.


----------



## Upgrayedd (9. Februar 2012)

> Wohnst Du an der Autobahn?



ich Tipp auf Brückengeländer


----------



## rockmachine 66 (9. Februar 2012)

es sollte wenigstens an der frischen Luft fotografiert werden, also ein paar meter den Feldweg raus ist ja keine echte Tour


----------



## Mithras (11. Februar 2012)

Das "Kleine" meiner Lady .. mit nem schicken neuen Syncros Lenker  Bevor er rumliegt wandert er ans XMS .. die Elixir R ebenso


----------



## buschhase (11. Februar 2012)

Ist die Hammerschmidt am Torque serienmäßig oder hast die nachgerüstet?

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Mithras (11. Februar 2012)

Das ist ein Torque Trailflow von 2011, da is die HS Serienausstattung. Hab das gute Stück erst seit 3 Wochen und konnte es erst auf 2 touren fahren. Die HS muss sich noch beweisen, ggf. sie taugt mir nicht, tausch ich se gegen ne 2-Fach Kurbel. allerdings ist der Umrüstaufwand enorm .. (Kurbel, Umwerferhalter, Umwerfer, KeFü, Trigger, Medium Cage, neue Kette) würde aber locker um die 400g Gewicht sparen.
 Die Avid Code 2011 ist nachgerüstet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2 (11. Februar 2012)

@ Mithras. die ganganzeige kann doch auch ab oder kann sie die bei fahrt so sehen


----------



## Mithras (11. Februar 2012)

Guter Tip, die schraub ich noch ab 
Ich glaube nicht, dass sie da drauf schaut ... und aufgeräumter schaut es allemal aus .. hatte ich an meinem Radon auch, hatte da auch noch die Position der Schalt und Bremshebel gedreht um die Bremse mit einem Finger optimal bedienen zu können ..


----------



## austriacarp (11. Februar 2012)

Habe gestern mein Stereo gebaut und heute gleich getestet


----------



## Mithras (11. Februar 2012)

Sehr schick,  ... aus nem Frameset selbst gebastelt? 

Hab gerade festgestellt, dass sich Deore-Schaltanzeigen nicht demontieren lassen .. da sonst das ganze Innere des Schalthebels offen liegt. Da is keine kleine runde Öffnung die man mit dem Deckelchen verschließen kann,bei Deore is Alles offen .. naja bleiben se halt dran ...


----------



## austriacarp (11. Februar 2012)

Ja den Rahmen habe ich hier aus dem Bikemarkt


----------



## Guerill0 (11. Februar 2012)

Schönes Stereo. 
Sieht man mit der Gabel auch nicht alle Tage


----------



## cytrax (12. Februar 2012)

Sehr schönes Stäähreo  Aber die vordere Bremsleitung würd ich noch INNEN durch die Gabel verlegen


----------



## FreshPrince (12. Februar 2012)

@austriacarp
schönes Teil. Bin auch am Überlegen mir ´n Fully- Rahmen zu besorgen.

Mir is heute nach ca. 1,5km der Freilaufen eingefroren. Hätch kotzen können!


----------



## Mithras (12. Februar 2012)

und mir mal bei -20° die Kette und der Steuersatz.. von der Luftfedergabel ganz zu schweigen


----------



## BIKESTARR (12. Februar 2012)

Sieht gut aus. 
Edit: hat sich erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (12. Februar 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Hab gerade festgestellt, dass sich Deore-Schaltanzeigen nicht demontieren lassen .. da sonst das ganze Innere des Schalthebels offen liegt. Da is keine kleine runde Öffnung die man mit dem Deckelchen verschließen kann,bei Deore is Alles offen .. naja bleiben se halt dran ...



Passt evtl. das hier drauf ? http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21993_Abdeckung-Ganganzeige-fuer-XT-SL-M770-.html


----------



## Mithras (12. Februar 2012)

Leider nein, bei den Deore Triggern is die Ganganzeige quasi komplett mit dem oderen Triggergehäuse verbunden, dadurch hat man die Option ohne die Anzeigen zu fahren leider nicht .. scheint erst am SLX möglich zu sein, denn da würde der Deckel in deinem Link passen .. wobei die da schon in den Ganganzeigen integriert sind


----------



## Sirrah73 (12. Februar 2012)

mmh, ok ... Schade. Vlt. denkst irgendwann drüber nach die Deore gegen SLX TRigger zu tauschen ... müsste ja eigentlich möglich sein.

Gruß aus Görsroth


----------



## mtb-ikirsch (12. Februar 2012)

Das erste Frischluftfoto..


----------



## austriacarp (12. Februar 2012)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Schönes Stereo.
> Sieht man mit der Gabel auch nicht alle Tage


Ist aber meiner Meinung nach das Beste was man kriegen kann habe schon mehrere Rock Shox durch und auch Fox Talas bin ich schon gefahren aber keine der Gabeln ist so feinfühlig und trotzdem so steif wie die Thor.
@Cytrax Bremslöeitung hatte ich innen war aber immer ein Problem beim Absenken mit den Reifen und eine zusätzliche Befestigung wollte ich mir sparen.


----------



## austriacarp (12. Februar 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> und mir mal bei -20° die Kette und der Steuersatz.. von der Luftfedergabel ganz zu schweigen


ab -5 Grad ist jedes Bike mit Luftgabel beschissen zu fahren aber nicht nur die Gabel sondern auch Dämpfer und Reifen sind unter jeder Kritik.


----------



## regenrohr (12. Februar 2012)

mtb-ikirsch schrieb:


> Das erste Frischluftfoto..



gefällt... vorallem die oft so verpönten Plattformpedale am reaction!


----------



## rafryder78 (12. Februar 2012)

bngfbgfnbfgnb


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Februar 2012)

rafryder78 schrieb:


> bngfbgfnbfgnb


 
 Gesundheit! Ja das kenne ich auch - einfach zu viel Rum im Grog.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rafryder78 (12. Februar 2012)

Hier mein Custom Aufbau vom AMS 100.......


----------



## rafryder78 (12. Februar 2012)




----------



## Mithras (12. Februar 2012)

Alle guten Dinge sind 4 ?


----------



## Asko (12. Februar 2012)

Ich bin mal so frei:



rafryder78 schrieb:


> Hier mein Custom Aufbau vom AMS 100.......




Sieht Top aus 
Deine Kommandozentrale is ganzschön vollgeladen


----------



## Mithras (12. Februar 2012)

Sagt mal, ein AMS 100 sollte vom Rahmen her identisch mit nem XMS sein oder? Hat halt hochwertigere Anbauteile.






(Lenker ist nicht mehr Stand der Dinge)


----------



## Asko (12. Februar 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ein AMS 100 sollte vom Rahmen her identisch mit nem XMS sein oder? Hat halt hochwertigere Anbauteile.




Ne sind nicht die gleichen.

XMS: Alu Superlite 7005 STK Double Butted, FSP 4-Link-System
AMS: HPA 7005  Hydroform STKTriple Butted, FSP 4-Link-System

Die Geometrie is auch etwas anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (12. Februar 2012)

@ rafryder78 (AMS100): Tina fragt gerade beim betrachten des Cockpits, ob das AMS mit Raketenantrieb ausgestattet ist . Da ist ja ordentlich was los im / am Cockpit .

Sieht gut aus ... ich denke auch mal, dass geht ab wie ne Rakete.


----------



## rafryder78 (12. Februar 2012)

Hast recht. Geht ab wie ne Rakete. Ist dran was man für ne lange Tour braucht.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Februar 2012)

rafryder78 schrieb:


> Hast recht. Geht ab wie ne Rakete. Ist dran was man für ne lange Tour braucht.


 
 Und noch mehr!  
Die Lampeneinheit geht ja mal voll ab - und schwarz/weiß ist zeitlos wie schwarz auch......mir gefällt es. Scotti beam me up!


----------



## Dr.Schlucke (13. Februar 2012)

> Hast recht. Geht ab wie ne Rakete. Ist dran was man für ne lange Tour braucht.


 
...verwunderlich, denn NN vorne in Kombination mit FA macht gar keinen Sinn


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (13. Februar 2012)

Hab den FA vorne und NN hinten am LTD: super Kombination für Herbst/Winter mit schön viel Grip im Vergleich zu nem Racing Ralph.

Btw, was ist denn da für eine Satteltasche dran, gefällt mir, mit dem ansteckbaren Rücklicht.


----------



## Dr.Schlucke (13. Februar 2012)

> Hab den FA vorne und NN hinten am LTD: super Kombination für Herbst/Winter mit schön viel Grip im Vergleich zu nem Racing Ralph.


 
Röchtöch, *FA* *vorne* und *NN hinten* ist sinnvoll, weil ca. 80% der Bremsleistung über das Vorderrad an den Untergrund weitergegeben werden. *FA hinten* und *NN vorne* ist dagegen Quark


----------



## markus182 (13. Februar 2012)

Hier auch schon mal ein Bild von meinem (fast) fertigen AMS


----------



## Friecke (13. Februar 2012)

Dr.Schlucke schrieb:


> Röchtöch, *FA* *vorne* und *NN hinten* ist sinnvoll, weil ca. 80% der Bremsleistung über das Vorderrad an den Untergrund weitergegeben werden. *FA hinten* und *NN vorne* ist dagegen Quark


 
Ich denke mit einem "Richtig" oder "Falsch" lehnst Du Dich hier etwas weit aus dem Fenster. Zusammenfassend kann man sagen, dass der FA sicherlich mehr Grip hat, und mehr Kräfte übertragen kann als der NN. Wenn Dir Bremsleistung wichtiger ist, dann mach den FA nach vorn. Wenn jemand anderem der Vortrieb wichtiger ist, macht man den FA besser nach hinten.

Quark mit frischen Früchten ist aber sehr lecker 

Grüße,


----------



## Dr.Schlucke (13. Februar 2012)

> Wenn jemand anderem der Vortrieb wichtiger ist, macht man den FA besser nach hinten.


 
Auch wieder nicht so ganz richtig: Nen NN bringst Du definitiv hinten nicht zum Durchdrehen. Hinten ist ein leichter Reifen wichtig, weil der beschleunigt werden will, vorne ist ein Reifen wichtig, der die Bremspower überträgt. Das wird Dir jeder so bestätigen, der ein bisschen Ahnung von Reifen hat.


----------



## OIRAM (13. Februar 2012)

*Also die FA vorne und den NN hinten, kannst Du in fast jeder BIKE-BRAVO nachlesen, ist eine super Reifenkombie. Fahr ich übrigens auch so.
Und über den unglaublichen Vortrieb eines Cube AMS 100 mit voll bepacktem Cockpit, brauchen wir uns hier nicht unterhalten. In diesem fall sind die Bremseigenschaften schon eindeutig wichtiger.

Übrigens würde mich ein aussagekräftiges Foto von der Lichtanlage schon mal interessieren. Im "OFF" Zustand siehts ja schon brutal hell aus.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (13. Februar 2012)

Mit so viel equipment am Lenker?
Sieht sonst gut aus, aber wenn du dich mal
hinlegst ist doch alles kaputt, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Friecke (13. Februar 2012)

Möge bitte jeder die Reifenkombination fahren, die er gerne möchte.
Ich tue das auch, und habe kein Problem damit, wenn andere es anders machen. 
Für mich hat sich heraus gestellt, was für mich besser ist. 
Was "man" angeblich macht, ob es nun in einer Bike Bravo steht oder nicht, geht mir ganz knapp am Popöchen vorbei.


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. Februar 2012)

Friecke schrieb:


> Quark mit frischen Früchten ist aber sehr lecker


----------



## Friecke (13. Februar 2012)

Bei der Laterne von "rafryder78" wird es sich wohl um dieses Modell handeln.
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ssc-p7...men-led-bike-light-set-4-18650-included-36018

Die macht schon ordentlich Licht. Ich hab die Variante ohne Michey Mouse Ohren,
und auch die ist schon anständig hell. Nicht perfekt, aber für den Preis schon gut.

Für Lampen gibt es aber auch eigene Freds, wie z.B. dieser:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432400

Grüße,


----------



## dertobi78 (13. Februar 2012)

Steht ein Cube im Wald, kommt der tobi und fährt damit. 

War bei -11 Grad recht frisch.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (13. Februar 2012)

Schick schick, der kleine Bruder (Rahmengröße ) von meinem LTD Team.
War letztens auch unterwegs.





Ich sehe, du hast X-Kings drauf - in 2.2 oder 2.4 ?
Eventuell will ich mir im Frühjahr einen Satz X-Kings zulegen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob die in 2.4 passen.


----------



## dertobi78 (14. Februar 2012)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Schick schick, der kleine Bruder (Rahmengröße ) von meinem LTD Team.
> War letztens auch unterwegs.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Moin,

ich habe den 2,2 Race drauf. Ich finde den Reifen super.
Wie in den vielen Testberichten geschrieben, kommt er der
Eierlegenden Wollmilchsau sehr nahe.
Allerdings lässt er in schwerem Gelände und bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen recht viel Gummi im Wald.
Ich habe den seit 3 Monaten drauf, ca. 300km, davon aber 200km in schwerem Gelände. Die Stollen reißen aus, sieht so aus, als wenn Mäuse dran geknabbert hätten. 
 Ich mache mal nen Foto heute Abend.

Ob der 2,4 passt, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Habe zum Testen einen 2,4 FA zu Hause. Werde ich heute abend mal ausprobieren. Glaube es aber nicht, allerdings baut der XKing recht schmal.


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Februar 2012)

Hmm, schon eine Weile her seit meinem letzten Post hier.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Februar 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Hmm, schon eine Weile her seit meinem letzten Post hier.


 
Hanzz geht ja ab! 
Aber der Rest ist wohl eher "Müll see" als "Müs Lee" 
Ist Dir spontan die Idee gekommen - hier mal wieder zu posten,
oder streikt bei der Kälte die Müllabfuhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Februar 2012)

Ist kein Müll, ist Mutters Mutterboden .

Und ja, recht spontan . Wieso?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Februar 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Und ja, recht spontan . Wieso?


 
Naja - weil ich bei "geplant" sonst eben den Müll (ich wusste es ja noch nicht besser) raus gebracht hätte - bzw. das Bike etwas, 
sagen wir mal, fotogener platziert hätte. 

Aber wenn es Mutters Mutterboden ist - ist es genehmigt. 
Schließlich soll ein solches Bike ja auf jeden Fall 
"Mutterboden-Nah" gehalten werden.....


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Februar 2012)

Ja, ich habe halt das Ding zusammengezimmert, eine Testrunde gedreht, war erst in der Dämmerung in der Nähe einer gescheiten Kamera und in der Ecke war das beste Licht. Die Handybilder willst du nicht sehen . Ich reiche die Tage mal ein besseres Bild nach, versprochen ^^.


----------



## buschhase (15. Februar 2012)

Nutzt das Gerät auch auf Touren oder wieso die Vario-Stütze? Ansonsten gefällts mir sehr gut. 

Wieso hast die Fox rausgeschmissen? Und was ist das für ne Gabel. Entweder binsch grad blind oder ich erkenns wirklich nicht 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Februar 2012)

Ja, hier gibts keine Lifte (ist eh nicht nötig, bei den kleinen Hügelchen). Wobei die Touren nicht all zu lang ausfallen, das Ding wiegt ganz schön was.

Es ist eine 2010er Marzocchi 66 RC3 Ti. Seit ich den Vivid im letzten Jahr eingebaut habe, war ich nicht mehr so recht mit der Fox zufrieden und da ich die Gabel günstig ergattern konnte, habe ich zugeschlagen .


----------



## Gummischwain (16. Februar 2012)

Dr.Schlucke schrieb:


> Auch wieder nicht so ganz richtig: Nen NN  bringst Du definitiv hinten nicht zum Durchdrehen. Hinten ist ein  leichter Reifen wichtig, weil der beschleunigt werden will, vorne ist  ein Reifen wichtig, der die Bremspower überträgt. Das wird Dir jeder so  bestätigen, der ein bisschen Ahnung von Reifen hat.



Und die paar Gramm (ca. 50 glaube ich) hinten willst DU also wirklich bemerken, richtig? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Könnte man dir jetzt ausrechnen, dass das Unfug ist, aber lassen wir das. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Der FA als "Rear" Version gehört allerdings in jedem Fall nach  hinten. MMn taugt er eh nur als Hintereifen. Zu NN sage ich mal nix...  der ist vorne so deplaziert wie Rambo in der Seifenoper! Aber darüber mag man beliebig streiten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Und im Vergleich zum Racing Ralph hat so ziemliches alles Gripp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToyDoll (16. Februar 2012)

Lass mich raten, die Gabel is bestimmt vom crc als die dort für fast nix rausgehauen wurden und ich es verpasst hab


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Februar 2012)

Nee, leider/zum Glück nicht. Die hier ist aus dem Bikemarkt, denn die normale 66 RC3 Evo konnte CRC nicht liefern. Die Ti gabs für einen sehr guten Preis und war nagelneu, da konnte ich nicht nein sagen .

So, besser?


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. Februar 2012)




----------



## buschhase (16. Februar 2012)

Viel besser!


----------



## dertobi78 (16. Februar 2012)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Schick schick, der kleine Bruder (Rahmengröße ) von meinem LTD Team.
> War letztens auch unterwegs.
> 
> 
> ...



N´abend,
habe heute den 2,4 Fat Albert zum testen aufgezogen.





Sieht extrem aus, wenn man vorher nur nen 2,2 xking drauf hatte.

Der XKing in 2,4 soll aber erheblich schmaler sein. ( Genaue Abgaben über die Breite habe ich leider nicht )
Also sollte der auf jeden Fall passen.

Schöne Grüße, Tobi


----------



## wiesi991 (16. Februar 2012)

Allg Reifenbreiten:

http://reifenbreite.silberfische.net/reifen-Continental-X_King-26x2.40.html


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (16. Februar 2012)

Super, danke dir Tobi.

Die Seite mit den Reifenbreiten kenn ich schon, aber das ist mit den Maßen immer so eine Sache. Montiert siehts dann doch wieder ganz anders aus.

Das sieht auf dem Bild ziemlich ähnlich aus wie meine jetzigen 2,25er Nobbys. Dachte das macht optisch mehr Unterschied.
Aber die X-Kings kann ich dann ja beruhigt in 2,4 kaufen.


----------



## kampfgnom (16. Februar 2012)

dertobi78 schrieb:


> ...Genaue Abgaben über die Breite habe ich leider nicht...


In dem Fall hilft die Datenbank der Silberfische enorm weiter:
http://reifenbreite.silberfische.net/reifen-Continental-X_King-26x2.40.html
Wenn Deine Felge nicht dabei ist, findest Du vielleicht aber eine analoge Angabe für den FA 2,4, dann kannst Du wieder vergleichen:
http://reifenbreite.silberfische.net/reifen-Schwalbe-Fat Albert Rear-26x2.40.html


----------



## Delaheye (18. Februar 2012)

dertobi78 schrieb:


> N´abend,
> habe heute den 2,4 Fat Albert zum testen aufgezogen.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich halte  das für Grenzwertig, zu wenig Platz zwischen Reifen und Rahmen. In Kurvenfahrt verwinden sich Laufräder um einiges und dann schleifts !!! Aufpassen.


----------



## cytrax (18. Februar 2012)

Also nen 2,4er FA lohnt sich auf nem Race HT doch gar net  Hab auf meinem AMS nen 2,25er FA drauf und da wirds schon kritisch wenn Matsch oder Schnee dranhängt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (19. Februar 2012)

@cytrax : word !!!!


----------



## regenrohr (19. Februar 2012)

Seit gut einem halben Jahr mal wieder mit dem kleinen, schwarzen unterwegs gewesen. Kompletter Antrieb und Bremsen wurden ausgetauscht (Sram gegen Shimano), einen Großteil der Aufkleber wurden entfernt, kleinen Service der Gabel wurde gemacht, Leitungen müssen noch gekürzt werden, breitere Lenker, kürzerer Vorbau und andere Felgen + Reifen kommen noch dran...

Und es macht fast mehr Spass mit dem harten Rad (Würfel) zu fahren als dem weichen (Kratzer)...


----------



## Asko (19. Februar 2012)

regenrohr schrieb:


> Und es macht fast mehr Spass mit dem harten Rad (Würfel) zu fahren als dem weichen (Kratzer)...





Täuscht es oder hast du vorne mehr als 100mm Federweg? 
Wie fährt sich das denn am Reaction?


----------



## BIKESTARR (19. Februar 2012)

Delaheye schrieb:


> Ich halte  das für Grenzwertig, zu wenig Platz zwischen Reifen und Rahmen. In Kurvenfahrt verwinden sich Laufräder um einiges und dann schleifts !!! Aufpassen.



Ja, das kenne ich...
Allerdings stößt bei meinem Schulrad immer der Reifen gegen
die linke Kettenstrebe (aber nur beim Antritt). Die Schnellspanner 
sind wahrschienlich kaputt. Habe aber keinen bock neue zu kaufen.
Jetzt komme ich kaum noch voran  (ist ja wie eine Bremse).


----------



## NoJan (19. Februar 2012)

da war der Hobel noch sauber...


----------



## regenrohr (19. Februar 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> Täuscht es oder hast du vorne mehr als 100mm Federweg? Wie fährt sich das denn am Reaction?



Ist eine Magura Durin mit 120mm, hatte das Rad ursprünglich mit einer Fox F80 RL gekauft, die dann nach kurzer Zeit einer Fox Talas (90-130) weichen musste und dann kam die Durin.

Ich bin mit dieser Rahmen Gabel Komopsition ganz zufrieden (sonst hätte ich sie ja nicht), auch wenn Andere behaupten, dass man sowas nicht fahren könne.


----------



## Mithras (19. Februar 2012)

Hmm .. kann mir auch nich vorstellen, dass es die Geo bis zum unfahrbaren verändert .. zumal die Gabel ja eh einsackt beim Draufsetzen..


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. Februar 2012)

NoJan schrieb:


> ...da war der Hobel noch sauber...


----------



## Delaheye (21. Februar 2012)

Hier meine neue Bergziege im noch jungfäulichen Zustand. AMS 110 Pro in 22"




bis auf paar Kleinigkeiten soweit komplett.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Von Bestellung bis Lieferung nur drei Tage, letzte Woche, so kanns gehen ! Ob`s am Status des Händlers bei Cube liegt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benni24 (21. Februar 2012)

Nicht mehr ganz originales Reaction RX 2010 

Grüße


----------



## Delaheye (21. Februar 2012)

Orginal oder nicht, passen muss es und gefallen mehr nicht. Doch Deine Sattelstütze macht mir Sorgen, vielmehr der Rahmen der den Hebel halten muss. Ist das Bike nicht etwas zu klein für Dich ?


----------



## markus182 (22. Februar 2012)

hier mein neues nach der ersten erfolgreichen Tour:


----------



## redrace (23. Februar 2012)

Mein neues!






Mehr Bilder


----------



## Plueschbox (23. Februar 2012)




----------



## Gummischwain (23. Februar 2012)

Umbau auf 2fach abgeschlossen... Patient rennt... 
War Anfangs skeptisch aber es lässt sich auch auf Touren ganz gut kurbeln. 





@ NoJan: schickes Stereo!  
@ Benni: haidenai!  Rahmen zu klein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delaheye (23. Februar 2012)

@Gummischwain

Tja beim NoJan hast Dich vergurkt, ist`n Fritzz kein Stereo !! Aber dennoch Mut zur Farbe an Deinem Stereo find ich super !!

Ja und das vom Benni ist definitiv zu klein !!!


----------



## OIRAM (23. Februar 2012)

*Ja das ist mal wieder ein richtig schönes Bike... 

Da muß ich weingstens nicht immer meines angucken...

Schönen Gruß, Mario*


----------



## osbow (23. Februar 2012)

@Gummischwain War vor dem Umbau auch skeptisch. Aber es funkt sehr gut!


----------



## eltrash (24. Februar 2012)

Hallo, Könnte bitte mal jemand sein schwarzes LTD Pro Modell 2011 fotografieren? Mir geht es speziell um die Farbe der Manitu Gabel.

Auf Katalogfotos ist das Bike matt schwarz und die Gabel glanz schwarz. ISt das in echt wirklich so? 

Hab den halben Thread durchforstet und kein Foto gefunden
Danke!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. Februar 2012)

eltrash schrieb:


> Auf Katalogfotos ist das Bike matt schwarz und die Gabel glanz schwarz. ISt das in echt wirklich so?



Fahre selber LTD Team 2010er - und genug andere Fotos sind auch im Fred...sogar auf dieser Seite.
Zwar nicht Dein Modell(jahr) - aber warum sollte es da Anders sein. 
Antwort also:
Es ist bestimmt genau so wie auf den Katalog-Fotos. 
Das kommt, weil an den Gabelrohren (Klar)Lack verwendet wurde = Glänzend. 
Der Rahmen wurde dagegen eben anodisiert/eloxiert - und ohne nachträgliche 
(Glanz)Lackschicht belassen. Gibt dann diesen matte Ton.

Wird also wie schon gesagt dann dort sicher auch nicht anders sein. 
Wie Du auf den Fotos hier aber auch sehen kannst, fällt das in der Praxis aber nicht so extrem auf. 




Wenn es Dich aber ganz dolle stört:
Entweder reibst Du den Rahmen einfach öfter mal mit Brunox oder ähnlichem ein (kommt etwas Glanz) -
sprühst vielleicht darüber hinaus noch die Gabelrohre mit einem Sprühwachs etwas ein (kein Polieren - stumpf)
......oder machst es einfach immer ordentlich dreckig - das Bike (so wie Xerto) 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9224506&postcount=5106


----------



## eltrash (24. Februar 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Es ist bestimmt genau so wie auf den Katalog-Fotos.
> Das kommt, weil an den Gabelrohren (Klar)Lack verwendet wurde = Glänzend.
> Der Rahmen wurde dagegen eben anodisiert/eloxiert - und ohne nachträgliche
> (Glanz)Lackschicht belassen. Gibt dann diesen matte Ton.



Hallo spurhalter, vielen Dank für deine Ausführungen. Leider basieren diese auf Vermutungen, die mir wenig helfen. Ich bräuchte jemanden, der die Gabel schon mal wirklich mit seinen eigenen Augen gesehen hat.

Hier habe ich Fotos vom 2011er LTD Pro gefunden. und da sieht die Gabel tatsächlich matt aus. Entweder gibt es 2 Varianten oder es gab evtl. eine Änderung innerhalb der Modellreihe. Hier ist noch ein kurzes [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Zai4RoZm0A&feature=related"]Cube_LTD_Pro_11      - YouTube[/nomedia], wo die Gabel auch ziemlich matt aussieht.


----------



## Gummischwain (24. Februar 2012)

Oh stimmt, das ist der gute Herr Fritzz! 
Sorry! 

Und Farbe muss sein, sonst wäre mir das schwarze Eloxal zu langweilig gewesen. Finde schwarz/rot ist ne super Kombi, gell Mario? 
(und bevor nun wieder meine zwei "Style-Spezialisten" kommen, die stets rumnerven: ja die Rottöne stimmen nicht zu 101% überein und ja euch gefallen die roten Leitungen nicht und ja mir ist's immer noch völlig Wurst! )


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. Februar 2012)

eltrash schrieb:


> Hallo spurhalter, .....Leider basieren diese auf Vermutungen, die mir wenig helfen....Hier habe ich Fotos vom 2011er LTD Pro gefunden. und da sieht die Gabel tatsächlich matt aus.



 O. k. - dachte mir fast das Du nicht "umsonst" nachfragst! 
Aber die Version kannte ich in der Tat noch nicht. 
Daher meine gut gemeinten Spekulationen, Nur gut - dass diese auch als solche erkennbar waren. 
Nun ist die Fragestellung wenigstens "eindeutig" nachvollziehbar - ich hoffe mal, Du bekommst schnell 
die gewünschte Antwort. Würde mich nämlich auch interessieren - da ich (wie gesagt) bislang nur die glänzenden Gabelrohre kannte....

Edith: Habe mir die Fotos unter "hier" noch mal angesehen 
Bei den ersten Beiden tatsächlich wie matt ?!
Beim letzten doch Glänzend! Gut das ist eben offensichtlich das Katalogdingensbumsfoto. 
Ich weiß nicht.....Aufklärung bitte!


----------



## Friecke (24. Februar 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> (und bevor nun wieder meine zwei "Style-Spezialisten" kommen, die stets rumnerven: ja die Rottöne stimmen nicht zu 101% überein und ja euch gefallen die roten Leitungen nicht und ja mir ist's immer noch völlig Wurst! )


----------



## DaKe (24. Februar 2012)

Hallo

Hier mal der Tourer meiner Frau ! Schlicht und einfach 







Gruß

DaKe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (24. Februar 2012)

DaKe schrieb:


> ... Schlicht und einfach



Warum auch nicht?


----------



## blutbuche (24. Februar 2012)

schön , das schwarz- weisse  !


----------



## Graf Kroko (24. Februar 2012)

eltrash schrieb:


> Hallo, Könnte bitte mal jemand sein schwarzes LTD Pro Modell 2011 fotografieren? Mir geht es speziell um die Farbe der Manitu Gabel.
> 
> Auf Katalogfotos ist das Bike matt schwarz und die Gabel glanz schwarz. ISt das in echt wirklich so?
> 
> ...



Ich habe jetzt gerade kein besseres Foto da. 







Die Gabel (2011er) ist nicht so matt wie Eloxal, aber auch nicht glänzend. Im direkten Vergleich mit einer hochglänzenden Surly Instigator ist sie definitiv matt.

Grüße,

Olli

Edith sagt: 'tschuldigung für die Größe


----------



## osbow (24. Februar 2012)

Ich auch nicht.


----------



## blutbuche (24. Februar 2012)

labi  !


----------



## Delaheye (24. Februar 2012)

eltrash schrieb:


> Hallo spurhalter, vielen Dank für deine Ausführungen. Leider basieren diese auf Vermutungen, die mir wenig helfen. Ich bräuchte jemanden, der die Gabel schon mal wirklich mit seinen eigenen Augen gesehen hat.
> 
> Hier habe ich Fotos vom 2011er LTD Pro gefunden. und da sieht die Gabel tatsächlich matt aus. Entweder gibt es 2 Varianten oder es gab evtl. eine Änderung innerhalb der Modellreihe. Hier ist noch ein kurzes Cube_LTD_Pro_11      - YouTube, wo die Gabel auch ziemlich matt aussieht.



Hallo eltrash,

Das Foto das Du hier postest ist Korrekt ! Letztes Jahr war die Gabel im LTD Pro matt schwarz, die 2010er Variante hatte eine glänzende ! Hier ein schnell Shot von meinem 2010er LTD Pro




Auch wenns nicht mehr ganz original ist.
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Sagt Dir einer der die Dinger verkauft und schraubt !


----------



## Graf Kroko (24. Februar 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> labi  !



Schoko-Labi


----------



## eltrash (24. Februar 2012)

Ich danke Euch vielmals für die Erklärungen und Fotos. Ich bestell mir dann das LTD Pro 2011


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. Februar 2012)

eltrash schrieb:


> Ich danke Euch vielmals für die Erklärungen und Fotos. Ich bestell mir dann das LTD Pro 2011


 
 Antwort -  Entscheidung -  Fotos? Na bestimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delaheye (24. Februar 2012)

eltrash schrieb:


> Ich danke Euch vielmals für die Erklärungen und Fotos. Ich bestell mir dann das LTD Pro 2011



Überlegs Dir gut ! Das 2012er hat die Reba drinne, die iss der Minute einiges vorraus ! Bei geschlossenem Lock Out kann der Minute  die  Dämpferkartusche platzen wenn mal ein zu harter Schlag kommt. Liegt daran das die Manitou Forken im Lock Out völlig zu machen, da gibts keine Möglichkeit fürs Öl zu entweichen wenn sich mal ein Überdruck aufbaut, jeder vergisst mal den Lock Out wieder zu öffnen. Ne Rock Shox macht nur zu 90% dicht, deren RLT Varianten haben das Gate zur Einstellung der Lock Out Härte , Fox hat das Boost Valve ! Das sind die feinen Unterschiede. Arbeiten tut die Minute gut kein Problem aber sie hat nun mal diese Schwachstelle. Positiv an den Manitou Forken wiederum ist das sie mit sehr niedrigen Innendrücken arbeiten. 
Dann kommt aber wieder der Service, Manitou wird über Merida / Centurion vertrieben, ich hab ewig gebraucht um von dort neue Dichtungen zu bekommen. Rock Shox über Hartje, ein Grosshändler über den jeder Fahrradhändler verfügt. Was ein nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil ist !!!

Gruss


----------



## mister56 (25. Februar 2012)

So jetzt hab ich auch eines.


----------



## Mithras (25. Februar 2012)

Glückwunsch ..  ... würd dir noch ans Herz legen den Racing Ralph gegen nen z.B. Nobby Nic zu tauschen .. der Ralph hat weder Antriebs noch Seitengrip auf matschigem Untergrund ...


----------



## Delaheye (25. Februar 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> der Ralph hat weder Antriebs noch Seitengrip auf matschigem Untergrund ...



Rischtisch 

Doch beste Erfahrungen machen wir derzeit mit Michelin Grip`r, Rundlauf vom feinsten, Grip ohne Ende und ein Rollwiederstand wie Quick Nic würd ich sagen. Von dem auch ich übergelaufen bin. Als Pendant zum Ralph gibts da den Michelin Race`r hat paar grobe Seitenstollen ist sonst dem Ralph relativ ähnlich.

Die Quali bei Schwalbe lässt einfach zu wünschen übrig mitlerweile !

Die Michelin sind einfach super und die Preise gefallen auch.


----------



## Mithras (26. Februar 2012)

Och ich habe nen Satz Fat Alberts im Touren LRS und in dem Für den Park Maxxis Ardent Evos  .. über Grip kann ich nicht klagen .. 

Hab die NN/NN Kombo ans Cube XMS meiner Lady geschraubt, das war bisher ganz ok


----------



## Bene186 (26. Februar 2012)

Mein Cube Fritzz ist jetzt seit 2 Woche fertig. Zeit euch mal meinen kleinen low budget Eigenbau vorzustellen. 








Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wutz63 (26. Februar 2012)

Bene186 schrieb:


> Mein Cube Fritzz ist jetzt seit 2 Woche fertig. Zeit euch mal meinen kleinen low budget Eigenbau vorzustellen.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
Geile Farbkombi

Was heißt Low Budget ? Kleine Aufstellung

Ich habe mein XMS umgebaut auf AMS 
XT 2012 Bremse
Gabel Fox
Räder DT 1450

Jetzt noch XT Kurbel, dann bin ich fertisch


----------



## BIKESTARR (26. Februar 2012)

Wutz63 schrieb:


> Ich habe mein XMS umgebaut auf AMS
> XT 2012 Bremse
> Gabel Fox
> Räder DT 1450





Mit dem Dämpfer bist du zufrieden?


----------



## Bene186 (26. Februar 2012)

@ wutz

Na, Ich hab in 4 Monaten ca 1200 euro reingesteckt. Rahmen war gebraucht. Der Rest ist fast neu oder sogar ganz neu. Komplette XT Ausstattung bis auf die SLX shifter (10fach). Kurbel von XT mit rotem Innenlager. Durolux 180 - 140 mm neu. Einen neuen RP 2 von FOX.  Formula Bremsen mit 600 km runter. Laufradsatz hatte 40 km runter. Die meisten Teile habe ich aus Ebay oder hier im Forum. 

Gruß Bene


----------



## Wutz63 (26. Februar 2012)

Nicht wirklich, suche noch einen Fox...
Aber auch über Fox liest man nicht immer was gutes.


----------



## NoJan (26. Februar 2012)

Bene186 schrieb:


> Mein Cube Fritzz ist jetzt seit 2 Woche fertig. Zeit euch mal meinen kleinen low budget Eigenbau vorzustellen.
> ....
> Grüße



Stylepolizei:
Farbe des Sattels passt nicht zum Rest, ebenso die XT Kurbeln

- Vorbau / Reifen

ansonsten hoffe ich, dass es Spaß gemacht hat, das Bike aufzubauen und wünsche viel Spaß damit!


----------



## buschhase (26. Februar 2012)

Wasn das für ne Rahmengröße? Sieht so riesig aus. Ansonsten wirds mal Zeit, dass es richtig eingefahren wird 

Über einen kürzeren Vorbau würd ich an deiner Stelle aber auch nachdenken. Sieht etwas lang aus.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## mister56 (26. Februar 2012)

Also mal danke für glückwünsche.
Hab das bike gebraucht erstanden, nachdem mein canyon geklaut wurde.
Zum reifen muss ich sagen, es war ein conti mount.-king total abgerfahren drauf und den gabs gratis neu dazu. Hab seither auch immer fat albi´s gefahrn.
Vielmehr stört mich das meine flasche 0,5 kaum raus- und reingeht.
(Warum sind die bilder so klein???)


----------



## Bocacanosa (26. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht wäre dann ein anderer Flaschenhalter sinnvoll. Einer mit seitlicher Öffnung.

So z. B. http://www.yatego.com/schwinn-cycle...aschenhalter-seitlich-side-pull-aus-aluminium


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (26. Februar 2012)

Gibt es aber auch in schön:


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Februar 2012)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre dann ein anderer Flaschenhalter sinnvoll. Einer mit seitlicher Öffnung...


 
 Wenn ich das Foto sehe, grundsätzlich ja.
AAAAAAber ich habe meinen wieder demontiert und entsorgt, 
nachdem ich 2x meine Trinkflasche unterwegs verloren hatte.
Ein mal habe ich sie zufällig sogar auf dem Rückweg wieder gefunden,
da wusste ich noch nicht mal, das sie weg war. 
So nach dem Motto - was liegt denn da, sieht ja aus wie meine,  
auch die Füllung schaut so aus, uppppps ist ja Meine! 

Allerdings sei der Form halber erwähnt, dass es beides mal im Winter war. Wegen der "heißen" Füllung wurde das Plaste ziemlich weich.
Kann nicht sagen, ob das im Sommer auch so ist.
Vielleicht bekommst dazu noch ein paar Beiträge - aber mein Vertrauen war dahin....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plueschbox (26. Februar 2012)

Nach langer pause ging es heute wieder raus.


----------



## Soldi (26. Februar 2012)

Plueschbox schrieb:


> Nach langer pause ging es heute wieder raus.



Was wiegt das Teil so ohne Dreck?


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. Februar 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ein mal habe ich sie zufällig sogar auf dem Rückweg wieder gefunden,
> da wusste ich noch nicht mal, das sie weg war.
> So nach dem Motto - was liegt denn da, sieht ja aus wie meine,
> auch die Füllung schaut so aus, uppppps ist ja Meine!



Spuri, was sagt mir das ??? Du musst mehr trinken ... trinken ist wichtig, auch im Winter


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Februar 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Spuri, was sagt mir das ??? Du musst mehr trinken ... trinken ist wichtig, auch im Winter


 
 
Mache ich ja - nur im Winter eben mehr zu Hause. 
Und dann aber Sachen, die wir hier wegen dem Jugendschutz nicht wirklich erwähnen dürfen.


----------



## Plueschbox (26. Februar 2012)

Soldi schrieb:


> Was wiegt das Teil so ohne Dreck?



Komme auf 9,2 kg


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. Februar 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Mache ich ja - nur im Winter eben mehr zu Hause.
> Und dann aber Sachen, die wir hier wegen dem Jugendschutz nicht wirklich erwähnen dürfen.


----------



## Plueschbox (26. Februar 2012)




----------



## Soldi (26. Februar 2012)

Plueschbox schrieb:


>


Carbon statt Kondition?


----------



## Plueschbox (26. Februar 2012)

Genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soldi (26. Februar 2012)

Plueschbox schrieb:


> Genau


Dann können wir nen Club aufmachen


----------



## stereorider84 (26. Februar 2012)

> Also mal danke für glückwünsche.
> Hab das bike gebraucht erstanden, nachdem mein canyon geklaut wurde.
> Zum reifen muss ich sagen, es war ein conti mount.-king total abgerfahren drauf und den gabs gratis neu dazu. Hab seither auch immer fat albi´s gefahrn.
> Vielmehr stört mich das meine flasche 0,5 kaum raus- und reingeht.
> (Warum sind die bilder so klein???)



Hy,

ich hatte an meinem Stereo auch probleme mit der Flasche aber mit dem Carbonhalter gehts jetzt richtig gut.

P.S:Ich hätte auch noch einen da fallst jemand interesse hat bitte PN.


----------



## stereorider84 (26. Februar 2012)

ich wollte noch ein bild posten bekomme es aber gerade nicht gebacken.

Sorry.


----------



## stereorider84 (26. Februar 2012)

Ahhh, jetzt da isses.


----------



## blutbuche (27. Februar 2012)

..den hab ich auch - hält die flasche bombensicher !  !


----------



## xerto (27. Februar 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..den hab ich auch - hält die flasche bombensicher !  !



würde das dein flaschenhalter aushalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (27. Februar 2012)

Das Team  Die bis dato schönste Farbkombi für ein Stereo.


----------



## mister56 (27. Februar 2012)

stereorider84 schrieb:


> Ahhh, jetzt da isses.


 Ok mit bike, weil sitzt ja bombenfest, nehm ich
Oder mein gedanke war auch, dämpfer raus halterung abflexen, hauptsache flasche passt. Nee, ich werd erstmal so klar kommen. Danke @ all


----------



## mister56 (27. Februar 2012)

Mal sehn ob´s klappt


----------



## deathmetal (27. Februar 2012)

Sieht ein wenig arg eng aus. Da wäre wohl auch n Halter mit seitlicher Entnahmemöglichkeit besser angebracht.


----------



## blutbuche (27. Februar 2012)

@xetro :  i


----------



## cytrax (27. Februar 2012)

mister56 schrieb:


> Mal sehn ob´s klappt


----------



## blutbuche (27. Februar 2012)

uups , ganz schön wenig platz zum dämpfer - schlägts nicht an ?? greez , k.


----------



## stereorider84 (27. Februar 2012)

> Das Team  Die bis dato schönste Farbkombi für ein Stereo.



Danke, ich find auch das es die beste kombi bis jetzt ist, aber die anderen Farben sind auch
wirklich nicht de bourner und irgentwie hat mir meins am anfang auch besser gefallen.

Ich hab vor zwei wochen eine Farbe gesehen bei einem Lackier/Pulverbetrieb von
meinem Arbeitgeber.Die haben da etwas in HOCHGLANZ SIGNALVIOLETT gepulvert.
Das war der oberhammer,wenn ich mir das an einem Stereo vorstelle,einfach geil.


----------



## cytrax (27. Februar 2012)

Die geilste Farbe war immer noch Milky green


----------



## stereorider84 (27. Februar 2012)

ach net schlecht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (27. Februar 2012)

Ich fand das Fritzz in grün sehr geil!






Wenn mir mal son Rahmen günstig über den Weg läuft, und ich dafür grad Kohle habe *hrr*

Und die gelb/blau/schwarz Kombo vom Hanzz schaut meiner Meinung nach net so prall aus .. da waren die Vorjahreshanzzes deutlich schicker..


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. Februar 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> uups , ganz schön wenig platz zum dämpfer - schlägts nicht an ?? greez , k.


Was soll da anschlagen ? Wenn da was anschlägt, ist der Rahmen durch


----------



## cytrax (27. Februar 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Ich fand das Fritzz in grün sehr geil!
> Wenn mir mal son Rahmen günstig über den Weg läuft, und ich dafür grad Kohle habe *hrr*



So einer war vor kurzem im Bikemarkt aber kaum drin schon reseviert und 2 Tage später verkauft


----------



## blutbuche (27. Februar 2012)

milky  green rockt


----------



## Mithras (27. Februar 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> So einer war vor kurzem im Bikemarkt aber kaum drin schon reseviert und 2 Tage später verkauft



Jepp, hab ich gesehen .. war ein super Angebot, aber die Kohle hätt ich gerade nicht gehabt, rüste mein Torque gerade auf 2-fach um


----------



## Organspänder (28. Februar 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> milky  green rockt



Richtig


----------



## Hmmwv (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo, hier ein Foto von meinem Analog:

Alles Wichtige ist serienmäßig.


----------



## Gummischwain (28. Februar 2012)

Das milky  green ist sicherlich die schönste Farbkombi, die das Stereo je hatte! 



Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Was soll da anschlagen ? Wenn da was anschlägt, ist der Rahmen durch




@ Hmmwv:
"_Alles Wichtige ist serienmäßig._"
Das muss bei CUBE nicht immer zwingend sinnvoll sein.


----------



## Hmmwv (28. Februar 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> @ Hmmwv:
> "_Alles Wichtige ist serienmäßig._"
> Das muss bei CUBE nicht immer zwingend sinnvoll sein.


Glaub ich dir gerne, ist aber fürn Finanzminister derzeit sinnvoll. 

Wo wären denn die Vorschläge von Änderungen die nicht nur die Optik betreffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (28. Februar 2012)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> Glaub ich dir gerne, ist aber fÃ¼rn Finanzminister derzeit sinnvoll.
> 
> Wo wÃ¤ren denn die VorschlÃ¤ge von Ãnderungen die nicht nur die Optik betreffen?



Nein, versteh' das bitte nicht falsch! 
Lass dein bike wie es ist. Jeder hat da andere Vorlieben. Wenn du jetzt in die Runde fragst, was ich oder sonst wer alles Ã¤ndern wÃ¼rde... das bringt mMn nix. Du wirst mit der Zeit selber rausfinden was du ggfs. Ã¤ndern mÃ¶chtest. Und dann kannst du dir zu bestimmten Teilen konkrete Hilfe oder Tipps holen. Fahr erst einmal damit. 

Ein Tipp vielleicht: wenn du die ollen "Pedale" gegen was auch immer jenseits von 20/30 â¬ eintauschst, sparst du wahrsl. direkt ein halbes Kilo Gewicht! Die Dinger werden von den LÃ¤den nicht umsonst kostenfrei montiert!


----------



## Hmmwv (28. Februar 2012)

Das Einzige das mir derzeit ein bissl juckt ist eine größere Bremsscheibe vorne, finde aber leider bei Rock Shoxs keine Infos wie groß die werden darf für die XC28.

Edith meint sie hat es auf der Zeichnung gefunden, max. 165mm.

http://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/user_spec_xc_28_tk_turnkey_remote.pdf


----------



## blutbuche (28. Februar 2012)

....ohne die plastik  dinger hinten und vorne , sowie das teil an der stütze - schön !


----------



## cytrax (28. Februar 2012)

@ Organspänder, einfach nur  das Stereo


----------



## Gummischwain (28. Februar 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ....ohne die plastik  dinger hinten und vorne , sowie das teil an der stütze - schön !



Na das musste ja kommen! 
Soll auch Leute geben die "praktisch" denken... meist eben nicht die Eisdielenposer!


----------



## Hmmwv (28. Februar 2012)

Glaubenskrieg. 

Die Kotis und die Tasche bleiben, sind aus ErFahrUng an ihren Platz gewandert. 

Im Gegenteil, am AIM war der hintere Koti sogar verlängert bis zum Tretlager runter nachdem ich mir im Regen mit dem Hinterrad das Wasser in die Schuhe eingefüllt hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (28. Februar 2012)

@gummi: ...ja nee, is schon klar - wusst ´ich auch  ,  dass sowas kommt   wenn du  dich berufen fühlst  ,  jeden meiner beiträge zu kommentieren , nur weil ich deine rottöne nicht zueinander passend finde : tu´dir keinen zwang an  viel freude noch dabei !!!


----------



## Gummischwain (28. Februar 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @gummi: ...ja nee, is schon klar - wusst ´ich auch  ,  dass sowas kommt   wenn du  dich berufen fühlst  ,  jeden meiner beiträge zu kommentieren , nur weil ich deine rottöne nicht zueinander passend finde : tu´dir keinen zwang an  viel freude noch dabei !!!



Wie du meine "Rottöne" findest geht mir meilenweit am Popo vorbei! 
Aber interessant dass *du *dich angesprochen fühlst... war nämlich eigentlich jemand anderes der da gemoppert hat im AM-Therad.
Wieder mal eine Sache, die du nicht so ganz geblickt hast, gell? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ Hmmwv: hat nichts mit Glauben zu tun. Die Dinger (speziell die Satteltasche) sind halt nützlich, aber es gibt Leute hier denen geht die Optik über alles.


----------



## blutbuche (28. Februar 2012)

... hast aber lange an deiner antwort "gefeilt"( und dann auch noch so pseudo provozierend geändert )  .. so , ich geh jetzt eisdielen posing machen - huch , die haben ja noch zu - so´n mist  ..


----------



## dusi__ (28. Februar 2012)

dann ab auf die sonnenbank


----------



## Gummischwain (28. Februar 2012)

"_pseudo provozierend_" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Versuch' doch Wörter zu benutzen, deren Bedeutung du auch verstehst!


----------



## Dämon__ (28. Februar 2012)

ich geh schon mal Popcorn holen...


----------



## Gummischwain (28. Februar 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> ich geh schon mal Popcorn holen...



Neeee, ich geb' freiwillig auf.
Aber wenn du schon dabei bist... ich nehm' auch nen Becher!


----------



## LoffelderBuh (28. Februar 2012)

kann es sein dass kein schwin außer mir reflektoren in den speichen hat?!^^


----------



## Hmmwv (28. Februar 2012)

LoffelderBuh schrieb:


> kann es sein dass kein schwin außer mir reflektoren in den speichen hat?!^^


Doch, ich.


----------



## dusi__ (28. Februar 2012)

da wo wir hinfahren brauchen wir keine reflektoren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (28. Februar 2012)

Als Motorradfahrer brauch ich das nicht 

Für den werd ich nämlich immer gehalten wenn ichs Flutlicht anhabe


----------



## Hmmwv (28. Februar 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> da wo wir hinfahren brauchen wir keine reflektoren


Aufm Arbeitsweg sind sie gut brauchbar in der Stadt. 

Das mitm Flutlicht kann ich bestätigen. Nach Aktivierung der TK15 merkt man teilweise wie die Autofahrer momentan nicht wissen was da daherkommt und eher stehen bleiben bei Kreuzungen etc. und dann blöd schauen das es "nur" ein MTB ist.


----------



## regenrohr (28. Februar 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> nachdem ich 2x meine Trinkflasche unterwegs verloren hatte.
> Ein mal habe ich sie zufällig sogar auf dem Rückweg wieder gefunden,
> da wusste ich noch nicht mal, das sie weg war.



generell würde ich mir keinen Flaschenhalter ans Rad basteln, zum einen aus dem von Dir genannten Grund, zum anderen will ich beim trinken nicht den halben Wald im Mund haben. Da ziehe ich mir einen Trinkrucksack vor und es hat den Vorteil, das man sogar bisschen was unter bekommt und keine bescheidene Sattel- oder Radtasche braucht...


----------



## blutbuche (28. Februar 2012)

@gummi : ...ICH hab da keine probleme mit , bei dir scheint aber hirnwindungsmässig was schief zu laufen  - war übrigens  schön,  auf der bank vor dem eisgeschäft


----------



## mister56 (28. Februar 2012)

So jetzt reichts. Da glaubt man, man hat sich was gscheites gegönnt und sch....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Da sitzt man da guckt sich die ersten 100 seiten an und ein bike besser als das andere, ein bike schöner als das andere. Und ich? sitz da mit meiner gurke und meiner gipshand und komm net raus. Ich meld mich wieder ab und stürz mich aus dem Kellerfenster und schmeiß mich anschließend hinter den zug.
und tschüß


----------



## Mithras (28. Februar 2012)

AMS = Gurke?? *hö?*

Gipshand = Snowboarden gewesen?


----------



## mister56 (28. Februar 2012)

Aus stereo wurde nur AMS.
Nö *GICHT. *Gips zum ruhigstellen.


----------



## Mithras (28. Februar 2012)

Outch ...  .. da wünsch ich mal gute Linderung ... !


----------



## buschhase (28. Februar 2012)

Besser jetzt als mitten inner Saison - so habe ich mich über meine Zwangspause durchn Skiabflug beruhigt. Wobei das auch nur 3 Wochen waren. Trotzdem dir gute Besserung.

Und Buche und Schwain, wollt ihr euer Liebesgeplänkel nicht in die PM's verschieben?

Gruß
Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (28. Februar 2012)

ouh, gute Besserung!


----------



## blutbuche (28. Februar 2012)

...alles gesagt ...


----------



## Gummischwain (29. Februar 2012)

"_hirnwindungsmässig_"  
Es wird immer besser... red' bitte weiter... 

@ mister56: gute Besserung!  Das Wetter ist eh sch*** momentan!


----------



## blutbuche (29. Februar 2012)

...ei , da biste ja schon wieder !!!


----------



## Stoawichtl (1. März 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> "_hirnwindungsmässig_"
> Es wird immer besser... red' bitte weiter...


 
und



blutbuche schrieb:


> ...ei , da biste ja schon wieder !!!


 

Hey ihr Gockel, wie wärs, wenn wir für Euch nen eigenen "Blutschwain-"  oder "Gummibuchen-"Fred aufmachen ?? 

@ mister56: ouuh Kacke, hoffe, kannst bald wieder biken .


----------



## dusi__ (1. März 2012)

hier mal wieder ein  bild aus wärmeren tagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (1. März 2012)

Lass jetzt mal gut sein Wichtl. 

@ dusi:
Schicke Gegend! Wo warste denn da?


----------



## dusi__ (1. März 2012)

im schönen kleinwalsertal. fellhorn


----------



## Stoawichtl (1. März 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Lass jetzt mal gut sein Wichtl.


 

Ach geh, wollt euch bloß a bisserl anfeuern 

@ dusi: bei uns ist Nebelbrühe, und du stellst so ein traumhaftes Pic rein .


----------



## Gummischwain (1. März 2012)

Stoawichtl schrieb:


> ...
> @ dusi: bei uns ist Nebelbrühe, und du stellst so ein traumhaftes Pic rein .




Jep, wie bei mir daheim! Schööööööne Nebelsuppe!  
Aber wozu gibt's Waschmaschinen und Gartenschläuche?


----------



## BIKESTARR (1. März 2012)

Wir machen gleich auch noch ein urban türchen. 
Sieht aber super aus bei dir


----------



## deathmetal (2. März 2012)

Fertig für die neue Saison


----------



## FreshPrince (2. März 2012)

@ deathmetal:

NICE!!!

Bei mir scheit jeden Tag die Sonne und ich hab mein Bike nicht da, um die neue Saison einzuläuten!


----------



## deathmetal (2. März 2012)

Bei uns is Nebel die meiste Zeit, scheint was falsch zu laufen. 
Wo is dein Bike?


----------



## Boshard (2. März 2012)

Hi Leute 

Ich hab mir gestern noch ein 2 Cube Rad gekauft 
Es ist ein Cube Peloton Race 2012


----------



## Dave-o (2. März 2012)

Bei dem Reaction wirkt ja sogar der Tune-Sattel völlig angebracht und fällt kaum auf^^ 
Son Renner (Wie Reaction und Peloton fehlen mir ja irgendwie auch noch~~)
Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetal (2. März 2012)

Rennrad hab ich mir auch schon oft überlegt. An sich ists dann aber zu "teuer" wenn ich was will, was viel leichter als mein HT ist. 
Sieht auf jeden Fall gut aus dein RR  
Die Pedale halt noch tauschen oder willst die dran lassen?


----------



## Boshard (2. März 2012)

Jop Die Pedale Tausch ich noch 
Werde mir Shimano 105 Pedale kaufen 
Weiß nur noch net ob in Weiß oder Schwarz


----------



## deathmetal (2. März 2012)

Hm.. schwere Frage. Weiß passt zum Rahmen, schwarz zur Kurbel. 
Glaube ich würde weiße nehmen


----------



## CubeAMSComp2005 (2. März 2012)

So, nach langer Abstinenz und einem Winter voller Umbauwahn habe ich die erste Tour gewagt. Sonne im Tal, Schnee und Nebel auf der Höhe... aber was solls - es hat halt gezuckt in den Beinen.

So sieht das Gerät derzeit aus, nur noch die Schaltung und die Kurbel erinnern an seine Herkunft... der Rest ist ersetzt.




MfG.


----------



## Dämon__ (2. März 2012)

Wo ist den das? Sieht schön aus.


----------



## CubeAMSComp2005 (2. März 2012)

Im Südthüringischen. Eine alte Bahntrasse, asphaltiert, am oberen Ende ist man warm und kann Touren in alle Richtungen starten.

MfG.


----------



## OIRAM (2. März 2012)

*So, die Umbauarbeiten sind abgeschlossen...





mal ne andere Option, der Leitungsverlegung...





die ist mal richtig Komfortabel...

















das neue Steuerlager...





ja, die Leitung der Reverb wird noch angepasst...





mit 140 mm langer Hülse...





neuer X-12 Achse...





für die cleane Optik...





in 20" zu dem, ... nein ,nicht Preis ... 









mal schaun, wie es sich so auf dauer bewährt...

Für den ersten Test, war es schon mal sehr vielversprechend...

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Bocacanosa (2. März 2012)

Super toll! Solltest Du Dein Stereo irgendwann mal verkaufen wollen...


----------



## osbow (2. März 2012)

Schönes Stereo und klasse Fotos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delaheye (2. März 2012)

CubeAMSComp2005 schrieb:


> So, nach langer Abstinenz und einem Winter voller Umbauwahn habe ich die erste Tour gewagt. Sonne im Tal, Schnee und Nebel auf der Höhe... aber was solls - es hat halt gezuckt in den Beinen.
> 
> So sieht das Gerät derzeit aus, nur noch die Schaltung und die Kurbel erinnern an seine Herkunft... der Rest ist ersetzt.
> 
> ...



Dein Bike gefällt. Sehr harmonisch farblich abgestimmt, mehr Details fehlen in Deinem Album.

Schöner 22 Zöller.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (2. März 2012)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Fertig für die neue Saison



Da gehört die schwarze XT Kurbel dran....


----------



## CubeAMSComp2005 (2. März 2012)

Delaheye schrieb:


> Dein Bike gefällt. Sehr harmonisch farblich abgestimmt, mehr Details fehlen in Deinem Album.
> 
> Schöner 22 Zöller.


Danke für die Blumen, mit den Detailbildern wollte ich noch warten, bis die letzten Deore-Elemente verschwunden sind. Kurbel und Shifter von 2005... mal schauen, was die Saison noch an Investitionsfreude bringt. 
Der Rahmen bereitet mir viel Freude, war anfangs skeptisch, da es ein Austausch gegen einen 20er war. Ich mochte es kompakter, heute bin ich dankbar. Das niedriger liegende Oberrohr mit der zus. Sattelrohrverbindung schaffen außerdem eine stimmige Optik, wie ich finde. Das 22er Kompliment kann ich so zurückgeben (schönes s/w 110er).

MfG.


----------



## Delaheye (2. März 2012)

@CubeAMSComp2005

Ja son Deore Schandfleck hab ich auch noch am Lenker, die XT Trigger sind aber unterwegs, freu  Doch montieren kann ich die erst wenn ich die passenden blauen Nokon Hüllen habe. 

Ja und schwarz weiss stimmt nu auch net mehr wirklich, oder ? Aber kommt noch mehr rot und noch einiges an blau dran. (Isch steh auf son Scheisssss)


----------



## Delaheye (2. März 2012)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Da gehört die schwarze XT Kurbel dran....



Nur gabs die schwarze XT Kurbel erst ein Jahr später als das Bike. Davon ab, bei dem Schaltwerk macht das eh nix !


----------



## deathmetal (3. März 2012)

Delaheye schrieb:


> Nur gabs die schwarze XT Kurbel erst ein Jahr später als das Bike. Davon ab, bei dem Schaltwerk macht das eh nix !



Schaltung wollte ich nächstes Jahr tauschen und auf 2x10 umsteigen. Dann kommt was anderes dran, dachte mal an X0 oder XX mit etwas "Mischmasch". 
Mal sehen was bis nächstes Jahr alles aufm Markt ist. 

@OIRAM: Was für Felgen / für n lrs is das? Sieht gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (3. März 2012)

*


deathmetal schrieb:



			@OIRAM: Was für Felgen / für n lrs is das? Sieht gut aus!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Veltec V-Two, sehr zu empfehlen, da sehr stabil, auch bei ausnutzung des max. Systemgewichtes... *


----------



## fleckmorry (3. März 2012)

Heute bei der Cube Neueröffnung in Marktredwitz hab ich mir ein neues Bike gegönnt diesmal wurde es ein Hardtail: Cube Reaction SLT 2012


----------



## Bocacanosa (3. März 2012)

Das neue fürs Frauchen:






Die kleine Familie:






Mein mit kurzem Vorbau (Vorher 120, jetzt 60 mm)


----------



## Schelle (3. März 2012)

CubeAMSComp2005 schrieb:


> Im Südthüringischen. Eine alte Bahntrasse, asphaltiert, am oberen Ende ist man warm und kann Touren in alle Richtungen starten.
> 
> MfG.



Ist die Stelle nicht gesperrt?


----------



## deathmetal (3. März 2012)

fleckmorry schrieb:


> Heute bei der Cube Neueröffnung in Marktredwitz hab ich mir ein neues Bike gegönnt diesmal wurde es ein Hardtail: Cube Reaction SLT 2012



Is das SLT nicht grün?


----------



## Themeankitty (3. März 2012)

Nur das Reaction GTC SLT !!!


----------



## Herr Frodo (3. März 2012)

@*CubeAMSComp2005

*Ist ja gar nicht mal soo weit weg von mir.
Da drüben war ich allerdings noch nicht....

Hier noch ein Foto von heute.


----------



## LaCarolina (3. März 2012)

Gefällt mir sehr dieses Cube mit orange


----------



## CelticTiger (4. März 2012)

Ich geselle mich mit meinem bandscheibenfreundlichen Schaukelpferd mal hier hinzu.






By leukozytc60 at 2012-01-28


----------



## Gummischwain (4. März 2012)

Oha Tiger... jetzt kann's nicht mehr lange dauern bis sich unsere Style-Expertin wieder meldet mit wichtigen Tipps zur Verschönerung! 
Bike gefällt mir gut in black anodized ... auch wenn ich ein paar Dinge anders gemacht hätte.  

@ Oiram: dein Stereo wird immer besser! Die Bomber ohne decals steht dem Teil echt hervorragend! Geiles Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanchopancho (4. März 2012)

Schlechtwetterausstattung für meinen Schotterpisten-Würfel


----------



## OIRAM (4. März 2012)

*Danke Gummi...

Bei dem Fritzz in orange, da würd ich noch mal schwach werden...

Das Schaukelpferd ist auch  nur die Katzenaugen würd ich gegen so ne 360° Speichenreflektoren tauschen.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## schland (4. März 2012)

fleckmorry schrieb:


> Heute bei der Cube Neueröffnung in Marktredwitz hab ich mir ein neues Bike gegönnt diesmal wurde es ein Hardtail: Cube Reaction SLT 2012



Sehr schickes Rad, viel Spaß damit! Aber sollten die Bremsen (Griffe und Sättel) nicht eigentlich schwarz sein laut Katalog? Sähe meiner Meinung nach auch noch besser aus. Genauso mit schwarzen Barends. Aber sind natürlich nur Details


----------



## fleckmorry (4. März 2012)

Du hast recht irgendwas passt da nicht da sind auch schlechtere Felgen droben da muss ich mich mal noch beschweren


----------



## CelticTiger (4. März 2012)

@ OIRAM

Die Speichenreflektoren benötige ich ja nur für die dunkle Jahreszeit, da ich mit dem Bike u.a. auch täglich zur Arbeit fahre. (Alleine dadurch kommen im Jahr schon 6000km zustande.) Im Mai kommen die Katzenaugen wieder ab.


----------



## mi2 (4. März 2012)

tiger dein cube is ja auffällig wien weihnachtsbaum .sicher funktionell aber gefallen tut es mir auch nicht


----------



## CelticTiger (4. März 2012)

mi2 schrieb:


> tiger dein cube is ja auffällig wien weihnachtsbaum .sicher funktionell aber gefallen tut es mir auch nicht



Ich wasche meine Hände in Designerunschuld! 
Die Dreingaben wie Pedale, Flaschenhalter und Glocke gab es von fahrrad.de gratis. 
Nur den kürzeren Vorbau habe ich mir selbst zugelegt. Die roten Streifen der 3T Team-Serien waren dabei eher Zufall.

Aber mal ganz abgesehen davon, mir gefällt's! 

Ach so, die Kurbelkappen waren auch noch dabei. Der Rest ist Original Cube-, bzw. DT-Swiss-Design.


----------



## Gummischwain (4. März 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> ....
> Aber mal ganz abgesehen davon, mir gefällt's!



Und das ist die Hauptsache! 

Sag mal Oiram, wäre ein Rahmen-Kit für dich nicht die bessere Wahl gewesen? 
Bis auf den RP23 und dem Rahmen selbst ist ja mittlerweile nichts mehr original, oder? 
Wie zufrieden bist du denn mit der Stütze? Das ist die letzte Komponente die mir noch fehlt am Stereo.


----------



## Asko (4. März 2012)

schland schrieb:


> Sehr schickes Rad, viel Spaß damit! Aber sollten die Bremsen (Griffe und Sättel) nicht eigentlich schwarz sein laut Katalog? Sähe meiner Meinung nach auch noch besser aus. Genauso mit schwarzen Barends. Aber sind natürlich nur Details



Das Rad sieht wirklich anders aus als auf der Cube Seite, is mir auch schon aufgefallen.

http://www.cube.eu/hard/pro/reaction-slt/

Beim Rahmen sind Silber und Schwarz vertauscht worden, ob es dadurch nun schlechter oder besser geworden ist muss wohl jeder selbst entscheuden.

Ich finde die Farbkombi aufjedenfall eine der wenigen guten von den aktuellen Cubes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightrider666 (4. März 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> .
> 
> Aber mal ganz abgesehen davon, mir gefällt's!



und mir gefällts auch 
bis auf die orangen Dinger

zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden, sonst hätt ja jeder das Gleiche


----------



## OIRAM (4. März 2012)

*


Gummischwain schrieb:



			Sag mal Oiram, wäre ein Rahmen-Kit für dich nicht die bessere Wahl gewesen? 
Bis auf den RP23 und dem Rahmen selbst ist ja mittlerweile nichts mehr original, oder? 
Wie zufrieden bist du denn mit der Stütze? Das ist die letzte Komponente die mir noch fehlt am Stereo.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Hmm, wenn es 2010 schon die Teile von 2012 gegeben hätte, mit Sicherheit währe dann das Rahmen-Kit für mich sinvoller gewesen. 

Aber jetzt ist es ja auch so, wie ich mir das für mich so vorstelle... 





Die Reverb läuft noch n bisschen stumpf, im vergleich zu meiner selbst gewarteten KS i900. 
Aber das wird noch, wie schon geschrieben, muss das alles noch fein eingestellt werden.

Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## NaitsirhC (4. März 2012)

Hi,
Ich hab umgerüstet, von dem hier:





Auf das Hier:





Nach 2 Jahren Fully hat mich das Hardtail gejuckt, wünsche allen eine erlebnisreiche und sturzfreie Saison!

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## OIRAM (4. März 2012)

*Hmm, das schöne Stereo gegen den polnischen Dartmoor Hornt Rahmen getauscht.
Schlecht siehts ja nicht aus...
Was machste mit dem Stereo Rahmen ?*


----------



## blutbuche (4. März 2012)

schade um den schönen stereo rahmen - aber das hornet hat auch was , stimmt schon - der trend geht ja eh zum drittrad .. demnach hättest es ruhig behalten können


----------



## NaitsirhC (4. März 2012)

Der Stereorahmen hängt erstmal an der Wand. Gefahren wird er irgendwann wieder, wenn ich Lust drauf hab. Bis dahin werden Lager und Buchsen gewechselt, beides ziemlich hinüber. Und ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, das Eloxal abstrahlen zu lassen und ihn RAW weiterzufahren, würde bestimmt top aussehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampfgnom (4. März 2012)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> ... ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, das Eloxal abstrahlen zu lassen und ihn RAW weiterzufahren...


a) *FREVEL!!!*
b) die beste technische Lösung für einen Alurahmen durch die schlechteste ersetzen? 
c) viel Spaß beim Strahlen. Wenn Du schon den Rahmen verstümmeln willst, dann bitte das Eloxal runterbeizen (NaOH).


----------



## kubitix (4. März 2012)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> c) viel Spaß beim Strahlen. Wenn Du schon den Rahmen verstümmeln willst, dann bitte das Eloxal runterbeizen (NaOH).



Das mit dem Frevel sehe ich auch so. Allerdings,! lass bloß die Finger von Natronlauge, es gibt keinen chemischen Weg eine Eloxalschicht richtig zu entfernen. Das Grundmaterial wird dabei immer massiver angegriffen wie die Oxidschicht. Wenn dann Strahlen, aber bitte mit Glaskugeln. Anschließend klarlackieren sonst bildet sich über kurz oder lang eine natürliche Oxidschicht.

Stefan


----------



## cytrax (4. März 2012)

Ich nehm dir den Stereo Rahmen gerne ab  (aber erst wenn die lager getauscht hast )


----------



## BikerMS (4. März 2012)

Vorgestern gekauft, heute eingeweiht


----------



## kampfgnom (4. März 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> ... lass bloß die Finger von Natronlauge, es gibt keinen chemischen Weg eine Eloxalschicht richtig zu entfernen...


Lustig, ich mach das beruflich also falsch^^
Ne, im Ernst: alte Eloxalschichten werden mit Natronlauge abgetragen und das ist (leider) alternativlos. 
Du hast Recht, dass Alu schneller als Eloxal abgetragen wird, man kann die Grenze aber sehr gut kontrollieren, an der das Eloxal weg ist.


----------



## kubitix (4. März 2012)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> Lustig, ich mach das beruflich also falsch^^
> Ne, im Ernst: alte Eloxalschichten werden mit Natronlauge abgetragen und das ist (leider) alternativlos.
> Du hast Recht, dass Alu schneller als Eloxal abgetragen wird, man kann die Grenze aber sehr gut kontrollieren, an der das Eloxal weg ist.



Na Kollege, dann machen wir das wohl seit Jahrzehnten falsch.


----------



## OIRAM (4. März 2012)

*@ BikerMS

Schönes Stereo, viel Spaß damit.
Im nahe gelegenen Teutoburger Wald bist Du wohl am besten aufgehoben, mit dem neuen...

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Dämon__ (4. März 2012)

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal demnächst, bin ab nächsten Monat in IBB 



BikerMS schrieb:


> Vorgestern gekauft, heute eingeweiht


----------



## CubeAMSComp2005 (4. März 2012)

Schelle schrieb:


> Ist die Stelle nicht gesperrt?


Ja leider, und das ist eine Schande...  ...es juckt und man muss einfach immer mal nachschauen...und den Spuren zu Folge bin ich nicht der Einzige.

MfG.


----------



## Stoawichtl (4. März 2012)

_@ OIRAM:_ Stereo und Aufbau . Wie biste denn mit dem Fat Albert zufrieden? Bilde mir ein, bei Minusgraden und schneeüberzogenen Wurzeln vermitteln mir Nobby Nic selbst mit wenig Profil mehr Sicherheit und Rückmeldung ???
Ouuuuh, die Heilige, die Saint: doppelplusgut .

_@ Herr Frodo:_ Ja, vor dem Bike bin ich beim Cube-Händler von "fleckmorry" auch lang und oft gestanden , aber irgendwie hat mich der unter Dauerbeschuß stehende Dämpfer abgehalten .
Die Farbkombi vom Rahmen find ich einfach nur saugeil, das sieht im Original noch vieeeel steiler aus als des ein Pic vermitteln mag .

_@ fleckmorry:_ Bilde mir ein, genau Dein Bike auch im W´hofer Laden schon gesehen zu haben, vllt. ein Vorjahresmodell ?? Aber selbst wenns so wär, kein Grund zur Traurigkeit, erfahrungsgemäß wird an der Ausstattung jedes Jahr ein bisserl abgespeckt, ganz im Gegensatz zum Preis .
_Anscheinend wohnst ja ned so weit weg, wennst mal Lust auf ne Kösser-/Stoawald-/sonstwas-Runde hast, kannst dich gern mal melden ._

So, genug Laberlaberlaberkas. Iss zwar ned meins, sondern das vom Junior, aber irgendwie bin ich so a bisserl auch dran beteiligt. Ein Prototyp: *Hanzz Air* :





_@ Gummi..._ (#7724): Jap, Fr. und Sa. Traumwetter, biken und Dropperl am Hometrail gebastelt, aber heute wieder vieeeeel Waschmaschine  und 3 Grad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr Frodo (5. März 2012)

Hanzz Air ist ja auch mal geil.
Schaut klasse aus.!
Für den RP 23 BV gibst ein Volume Tuning Kit für die Luftkammer, damit läufts ganz gut.

(http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-RACING.../Kit--Float-Air-Spring-Volume-Tuning-Kit.html)


----------



## Boshard (5. März 2012)

hier mal meine Cube sammlung


----------



## OIRAM (5. März 2012)

*@ Stoawichtl

Das Hanzz ist auch n cooles Bike. 
Mit dem FA vorn und NN hinten, war ich nur einmal im Schnee.
War recht sicher damit, allerdings auch kein Eis auf den Pisten.
Sonst fahr ich ICE Spiker, bei Schnee und Eis.
Ja die Saint ist n richtiger Sorglos-Anker

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## HANZZ08 (5. März 2012)

Stoawichtl schrieb:


> _@ OIRAM:_ Stereo und Aufbau . Wie biste denn mit dem Fat Albert zufrieden? Bilde mir ein, bei Minusgraden und schneeüberzogenen Wurzeln vermitteln mir Nobby Nic selbst mit wenig Profil mehr Sicherheit und Rückmeldung ???
> Ouuuuh, die Heilige, die Saint: doppelplusgut .
> 
> _@ Herr Frodo:_ Ja, vor dem Bike bin ich beim Cube-Händler von "fleckmorry" auch lang und oft gestanden , aber irgendwie hat mich der unter Dauerbeschuß stehende Dämpfer abgehalten .
> ...




Huiiii, woher kenn ich des bloß??
Waschmaschine is doch praktisch, muss ma as dreckige Bike nur rausstellen und scho glänzt`s wieder.

Gruß,


----------



## JDEM (5. März 2012)

Das Hanzz ist echt mal ein Eloxal-Disaster, da passt ja leider gar nix zusammen


----------



## Mithras (5. März 2012)

Hauptsache es fliegt


----------



## Stoawichtl (6. März 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Hauptsache es fliegt



Und wie, der reinste Tiefflieger , Wobei da die Farben dann eh wieder verwischen .



_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Das Hanzz ist echt mal ein Eloxal-Disaster, da passt ja leider gar nix zusammen



Japp, da sind so ziemlich alle Farben verteten, aber die Youngsters mögens halt bunt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

*@ OIRAM:* FA, NN: Ja, war mal mit minimalem Luftdruck unterwegs, 1a, nur der Heimweg auf Teer war die reinste Schinderei . Spikes wär schon was, aber der Preis für 4 St. .
Bin von Felgenbremse auf XT-Disc umgestiegen, eigentlich ein Quantensprung, aber dann kam die Saint, und toppte alles .
Danke, hast n echt cooles Bike, und die roten Laufräder ..., wow.

Gutes Nächtle, bis denne ...


----------



## Stoawichtl (6. März 2012)

Herr Frodo schrieb:


> Hanzz Air ist ja auch mal geil.
> Schaut klasse aus.!
> Für den RP 23 BV gibst ein Volume Tuning Kit für die Luftkammer, damit läufts ganz gut.
> 
> (http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-RACING.../Kit--Float-Air-Spring-Volume-Tuning-Kit.html)



Der RP23 wär wohl ein super Dämpfer, aber wird leider nur im 08-15 Setup in die diversen Bikes verbaut. Da hilft nur TFTuned oder das Fox-Kit, obwohl das eigentlich Sache der Bikehersteller wäre ...
Pass gut auf deinen Fritzz auf, iss ein edles Gerät .


----------



## fleckmorry (6. März 2012)

Heute bin ich wegen dem schönen Wetter auf den Oberpfalzturm gefahren doch das schöne Wetter wurde durch den vereisten Weg und den vielen Schnee von dem ich nichts wusste getrübt. Schieben war angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (6. März 2012)

Oberpfalzturm??? Welcher der aus Holz oder aus Stein?


----------



## sepalot (6. März 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> Oberpfalzturm??? Welcher der aus Holz oder aus Stein?


 
Der Holzturm. Das andere ist die Ruine Weisenstein.


----------



## fleckmorry (6. März 2012)

Ganz genau Richtig


----------



## Dämon__ (6. März 2012)

Die Ruine sieht ja mal schön aus, ist immer wieder toll so viele interessante Orte zu sehen, nur schade das man nicht überall hin kommt.


----------



## Boshard (6. März 2012)

Echt geile Bilder mit den Steinen


----------



## Stoawichtl (7. März 2012)

fleckmorry schrieb:


> Heute bin ich wegen dem schönen Wetter auf den Oberpfalzturm gefahren doch das schöne Wetter wurde durch den vereisten Weg und den vielen Schnee von dem ich nichts wusste getrübt. Schieben war angesagt


 
Wow, denke der Schnee war zu tief zum Auffibiken..., hoffe, ging wenigstens runter? Ja, die Platte kann ich von uns aus sehn, hab mir fast sowas gedacht, wo ne Lücke im Wald iss, sieht man immer wieder so depperte weiße Flecken .
Jetzt solls ja wärmer werden, das läßt hoffen, juhuuu .
Mich hats gestern auch rausgetrieben, war nur noch Zeit für ne kleine Feierabendrunde, im Tal, schneefrei halt .

@ all: Jap, die Ruine hamms vor ein paar Jahren wieder aufgebaut, und vom Turm gibts ein super 360-Grad-Panorama übers Fichtegebirg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaKe (7. März 2012)

Hallo

Hier mal ein Bild von gestern ! Unsere Cube`s





Gruß

DaKe


----------



## HANZZ08 (7. März 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Das Hanzz ist echt mal ein Eloxal-Disaster, da passt ja leider gar nix zusammen



Hast scho recht, aber: Funktion vor Design!!
Und zum eloxieren will ichs auch net extra schicken


----------



## xerto (7. März 2012)

Sepi: schöne Bilder aus der heimat der cubes


----------



## sepalot (7. März 2012)

danke  - war ich aber nicht  - hab nur frecherweise geantwortet. hab aber 2010 schon mal bilder von da gepostet









































































































































Ja ja, in den Steinwald spielen gehen müss ma auch mal wieder ​


----------



## Soldi (7. März 2012)

sepalot schrieb:


> Ja ja, in den Steinwald spielen gehen müss ma auch mal wieder


Fett, geile Bilder dafür werden Bikes gebaut!


----------



## LaCarolina (8. März 2012)

Mein Cube AMS WLS ist fertig , letztes Teil war die Reba. Na ja, fast fertig, ein endgültiges Bike gibt es mE gar nicht 

Hier bei der Einweihung am Sonntag, fährt sich super, ich möchte die Gabel aber noch nen Ticken weicher haben. Muss ich nun oben Druck ablassen (Reba-Neuling)?? 

Diesen Sonntag sind 100 km angesagt, schaun wir mal


----------



## Wutz63 (8. März 2012)

Würde ich aber mit der Pumpe ablassen.Wenn Du so weniger machst....ist sehr schnell der komplette druck weg.


----------



## LaCarolina (8. März 2012)

Danke Wutz 

Pumpe muss her. Ok, kein Problem, wieviel lässt man denn ungefähr ab?


----------



## kampfgnom (8. März 2012)

Deine Reba ist eine Dual Air, oder? Dann musst Du auf jeden Fall auch den Negativdruck (unten) mit anpassen. Der sollte immer kleiner, maximal gleich groß wie der Positivdruck sein, sonst zieht sich die Gabel leicht zusammen. Je näher sich die beiden Drücke sind, desto sensibler spricht die Gabel an, versackt aber auch schneller. 
Musst Du ein wenig mit spielen.


----------



## Wutz63 (8. März 2012)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Danke Wutz
> 
> Pumpe muss her. Ok, kein Problem, wieviel lässt man denn ungefähr ab?


 
Ich würde so in 0,5 bar Schritten vorgehen.
Muß man testen

100km ist schon ne Ansage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCarolina (8. März 2012)

Danke Euch beiden, das krieg ich jetzt schon hin.

Am Sonntag ist nur leichtes Gelände zu fahren, ich werd die Reba danach abstimmen. 

Es sind insgesamt 113 km, von Jaen nach Cordoba über 2 "Vias Verdes", bin so eine ähnliche Strecke schon mal bei 38 Grad gefahren  (mit Kopfsprung ins Wasser danach)


----------



## Stoawichtl (8. März 2012)

@ sepalot: Ja sapperlott , erinnert mich mittendrin iwie an Katzentrögl 
Coole Pics, danke dir, macht Lust auf mehr ...


----------



## Scott_Pascal (9. März 2012)

Endlich geht's wieder los!

Morgen wird alles neue montiert.


----------



## Asko (9. März 2012)

Gestern abgeholt 













Das der Unterschied zu meinen alten AIM dann doch so gewaltig ist hätte ich nicht gedacht 
Das Reaction geht ab wie sonst was


----------



## sepalot (9. März 2012)

Stoawichtl schrieb:


> @ sepalot: Ja sapperlott , erinnert mich mittendrin iwie an Katzentrögl
> Coole Pics, danke dir, macht Lust auf mehr ...


 
Ja ja, der Katzentrögl war dann als letztes dran


----------



## Boshard (9. März 2012)

Hab Heute die Teile für mein Peloton bekommen 
Shimano 105 Pedale , Mavic Avenir ich Schwarz/Weiß , 
Sigma BC1609 STS + Trittsensor 

Demnächst kommen noch Flaschenhalter 
Weiß nur noch nicht welche 
Und die Außenhüllen in Rot oder Blau 

Welche Könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## austriacarp (9. März 2012)

Endlich mal ein Rennrad Der Wing Lenker schaut bequem aus Züge würde ich lassen passt super mit blaue oder rote wären mir to much ist aber wie alles andere Geschmacksache Flaschenhalter kann ich dir den Elite empfehlen gibt es in allen Farben sieht gut aus und ist unverwüstlich


----------



## Boshard (9. März 2012)

jop der Lenker ist bequem


----------



## acid89 (9. März 2012)

Ich habe das schöne Wetter heute genutzt und gleich mal meine neue Kamera ausprobiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (9. März 2012)

geil ein Acid mit Sid und XT.. den Lenker hatt ich auch am LTD und bekam dafür schon Stylerüge


----------



## HANZZ08 (9. März 2012)

Hi,

Jetz hats mich auch mal auf`n Opf. Tower gezogen.
Hier mal paar Bilder von der heutigen tour:

















Echt noch so dermaßen viel Schnee da oben
War wieder viel schieben angesagt

Gruß ausm Fichtelgebirg


----------



## Mithras (9. März 2012)

Die ab Werk angegebenen 17,1KG haben mich vom Kauf eines Hanzz abgehalten, haste deine Air-Variante mal gewogen? ..würde mich echt mal interessieren ..


----------



## fleckmorry (9. März 2012)

@HANZZ08
Auch schöne Bilder von Dir, konnte man bergab jetzt schon fahren oder ist es versinkt man immer noch?


----------



## Scott_Pascal (10. März 2012)

Nettes hanzz


----------



## mi2 (10. März 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> geil ein Acid mit Sid und XT.. den Lenker hatt ich auch am LTD und bekam dafür schon Stylerüge



Zu recht! und die pedale wollen mir auch nicht so recht gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (10. März 2012)

Sind da eigentlich die Saint-Bremsen dran?


----------



## OIRAM (10. März 2012)

*Richtig,am schönen Hanzz, vom Hanzz08, ist die Saint - Bremse dran.*


----------



## Scott_Pascal (10. März 2012)

Die sollen ja angeblich pervers zupacken.


----------



## HANZZ08 (10. März 2012)

@fleckmorry: Gestern war weiter oben alles gefroren, also man konnte bergab schon fahren, ohne zu versinken.
Das Problem ist nur, dass da so viele tiefe Fußstapfen sind.
Aber im großen und ganzen konnt ma scho gut runter fahren.

@mithras: Ab Werk 17,1 vom Sl?? Dachte, dass es nur so 16,5 hatte.
Hab meins noch nicht gewogen, weil ich keine Waage hab(ausser Personenwage, aber die is mir zu ungenau....)
Dürfte aber so auf ca. 15,5-16 mit Teleskopstütze kommen.

@Scott_Pascal: Ja sind die serienmäßig verbauten Saint-Bremsen.
Hatte vorher am HT die XT. Die war ja auch scho hammer, aber gegen die Saint hat sie keine Chance. Ist auch nicht zu bissig. Sprich, sie lässt sich seeeehr gut dosieren.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (10. März 2012)

Echt, lässt die sich so gut dosieren? 

Laut Tests hat sie nämlich eine braichiale Kraft, ist aber schwer dosierbar.


----------



## HANZZ08 (10. März 2012)

Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen
Ist für mich DIE Bremse


----------



## Scott_Pascal (10. März 2012)

Okay, aber das mit der brachialen Kraft stimmt schon ziemlich, oder?


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. März 2012)

Dann haben die Tester kein Fingerspitzengefühl . Ich fahre die Saint schon seit zwei Jahren und das Ding lässt sich super dosieren.

btw: Mein Hanzz dürfte um die 18.5kg wiegen ^^. Die 16.5 ab Werk KÖNNTEN bei S-Rahmen und ohne Pedale sowie ein bisschen Beschönigung hinkommen.


----------



## HANZZ08 (10. März 2012)

Jap, kann man so sagen...


----------



## Scott_Pascal (10. März 2012)

geil, würde die bremse auch gerne nutzen.
Bringt an einenm XMS wohl leider nicht so viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (10. März 2012)

Bremskraft lässt sich nur durch mehr Bremskraft ersetzen .


----------



## Scott_Pascal (10. März 2012)

Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. März 2012)

Dass man nie genug davon hat!


----------



## Scott_Pascal (10. März 2012)

Aber ob so ein Ding an ein cc passt...
Okay, ich hab auch Muddy Mary drauf


----------



## OIRAM (10. März 2012)

*Mag sein das die Saint an einem 10 kg Renner mit nem 60 kg Fahrer drauf ein wenig Überdimensioniert ist.
Aber sonst ist dieser Aussage,



Müs Lee schrieb:



			Bremskraft lässt sich nur durch mehr Bremskraft ersetzen .
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


nicht hinzu zu fügen.



*


----------



## Scott_Pascal (10. März 2012)

Naja Bike hat ca 14 Kilo und der Fahrer 75 Kilo


----------



## Rain78 (11. März 2012)

darf ich vorstellen mein neues 

Cube AMS 130 Race 2012





Nach fast vier Jahren Hardtail auf ein Fully war schon etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aber es ist 

Gruß,
Torsten

***Die Berge sind der Gipfel des Schmerzes.***

                              Greg LeMond


----------



## Soldi (11. März 2012)

Rain78 schrieb:


> darf ich vorstellen mein neues
> 
> Cube AMS 130 Race 2012
> 
> ...


Nett, wie groß bist Du? 2,10m? Sieht riesig aus!


----------



## Rain78 (11. März 2012)

nee nicht ganz nur 1,94m  

Gruß,
Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HANZZ08 (11. März 2012)

Schaut nach viiiel Spaß aus
Ich hab auch von nem Hardtail aufs Hanzz gewechselt

Gruß


----------



## Rain78 (11. März 2012)

Ja das macht es auch und es ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht....


----------



## Connay (11. März 2012)

Servus Cubisten

Hier mal mein Würfel auf der heutigen Hometrailtour. Ist ein LTD Comp von 2010 und hab natürlich schon ein paar Sachen geändert:

Dart 3 -> Recon Soloair
Deore Schalthebel -> SLX
Alex LRS -> Hope Pro2 Evo / DT-Comp / DT EX500
Smart Sams Performance -> Nobby Nic Evolution
Cube-Griffe -> Ergon GR2
Cube Sattel -> Selle Italia C2

Sind aber noch einige sachen geplant also to be continued...


----------



## LaCarolina (12. März 2012)

Hab die 100 km geschafft, die schimmsten waren die letzten 80 km 

Ein wunderschöner Frühlingstag, so um die 20 Grad, Mandelblüte und Olivenbäume satt.
Das Cube hat sich wacker geschlagen und war hier der vielbestaunte "Exot" unter all den Orbeas, Specialized und BH.

Hier ein Foto vom Cube auf der Via Verde Subbetica:


----------



## perseus71 (12. März 2012)

CubeAMSComp2005 schrieb:


> So, nach langer Abstinenz und einem Winter voller Umbauwahn habe ich die erste Tour gewagt. Sonne im Tal, Schnee und Nebel auf der Höhe... aber was solls - es hat halt gezuckt in den Beinen.
> 
> So sieht das Gerät derzeit aus, nur noch die Schaltung und die Kurbel erinnern an seine Herkunft... der Rest ist ersetzt.
> 
> ...


 
Rad und Kulisse Top


----------



## perseus71 (12. März 2012)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Hab die 100 km geschafft, die schimmsten waren die letzten 80 km
> 
> Ein wunderschöner Frühlingstag, so um die 20 Grad, Mandelblüte und Olivenbäume satt.
> Das Cube hat sich wacker geschlagen und war hier der vielbestaunte "Exot" unter all den Orbeas, Specialized und BH.
> ...


 
dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (12. März 2012)

*@ LaCarolina

Chapeau, 100 km ist ne Ansage... 

Hier mal wieder mein Stereo... 





Ich kann mich gar nicht satt sehen... 





Da muß ich mich doch glatt selbst loooben... 

Sooooo schöööön is es geworden...   

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## BIKESTARR (12. März 2012)

Ja, das stimmt!


----------



## Rain78 (12. März 2012)

*@ LaCarolina*

100 km nicht schlecht, Hut ab!

 @OIRAM

Ja echt gelungen! Schaut gut aus


----------



## Quator94 (12. März 2012)

Mein Würfeltier mit E-Bike Akku 

http://www.ebiketester24.de/akku-fuer-e-bike/


----------



## Rain78 (12. März 2012)

@ OIRAM

ich sehe du fährst mit einer Absenkbaren Sattelstütze, welche ist das? Und wie zufrieden bist du damit???

Überlege nämlich mir auch eine zuzulegen, aber man liest ja immer von kleinen Kinderkrankheiten...

Gruß,
Torsten


----------



## OIRAM (12. März 2012)

*


Rain78 schrieb:



			@ OIRAM

ich sehe du fährst mit einer Absenkbaren Sattelstütze, welche ist das? Und wie zufrieden bist du damit???

Überlege nämlich mir auch eine zuzulegen, aber man liest ja immer von kleinen Kinderkrankheiten...

Gruß,
Torsten
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Die schwarze, die Du da siehst ist die Rock Shox Reverb 2012, und funzt prima.

Hatte vorher ne Kind Shock i900, und auch nie Probleme damit. Ab und zu mal aufgemacht, mit nem Putzlappen durch und drüber, frisch fetten und gut is das.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## LaCarolina (12. März 2012)

@ Oiram
Das Stereo ist superschön geworden 
Was ist denn das für ein Rücklicht?? Ich habe eine Smart-weiss-nicht-was und die scheint meine Mitstreiter echt zu blenden, das Teil muss runter.

Die 100 km sind echt machbar für jeden der gewöhnlich normale Touren (40-50 km) fährt. Es gab auf der ganzen Strecke nur 568 Höhenmeter, bei Steigungen von max. 3 %, diese allerdings über 20-30 km.
Es gab auch einen Begleitbus, der die Aufgeber eingesammelt hat 

Das einzig Blöde ist etwas abgeschliffener Lack am Cube  durch den Transport.


----------



## OIRAM (12. März 2012)

*Danke, LaCarolina

Das Rücklicht ist das "Busch & Müller Ixback Senso".
Meiner Meinung nach baut B&M die beste Bikebeleuchtung mit Straßenzulassung.

Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## Silvermoon (12. März 2012)

Hier isses, mein kleines Cube Stereo Wls ...





Den Rahmen (incl. Dämpfer) hatte ich mir Ende Dezember 2011 gekauft  und wochenlang sämtliche Teile zusammengesucht. Selbstaufgebaut war es innerhalb weniger Tage, dann noch ein Checkup in der Fackwerkstatt (sozusagen TÜV-Endabnahme - war aber alles ok). Dämpfer bekam ich dort noch eingestellt und dann war es endlich fertig 

Heute konnte ich die erste (kleinere) Tour fahren und ich muss sagen, es macht wahnsinnig viel Spaß 






Naja, und in all dem Grau ja ein echter Farbtupfer hier im Wald ​


----------



## Guerill0 (12. März 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *@ LaCarolina
> 
> Chapeau, 100 km ist ne Ansage...
> 
> ...




Das muss ich noch auf die nächste Seite mitnehmen 
Die cleane schwarze Zocchi steht dem Stereo wahnsinnig gut. 

Den Atlas in rot werd ich meinem wohl auch gönnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCarolina (12. März 2012)

@ Silvermoon

Gut gelungen, ich liebe Türkis 
Diesen Rahmen hatte ich mir auch angeschaut, nur die Lage des Dämpfers hat mich davon abgehalten.


----------



## buschhase (12. März 2012)

Schließ ich mich an! Gefällt mir echt gut dein Stereo. Was isn das für ne Rahmengröße?

Gruß
Nico


----------



## andi_tool (12. März 2012)

Mensch Silvermoon, da muß man ja zweimal hinschauen um zu erkennen, daß das ein Cube ist.

Bei der Rahmenhöhe tippe ich mal auf Kindergrösse = 14" ?

Ich fahre ja schon einen kleinen Rahmen (16") aber Silvermoon fährt glaube ich nochmal eine Nummer kleiner...


----------



## mi2 (13. März 2012)

den wls gibt es in 17 und 15 zoll. sollte also nen 15er sein


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. März 2012)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Die 100 km sind echt machbar für jeden der gewöhnlich normale Touren (40-50 km) fährt. Es gab auf der ganzen Strecke nur 568 Höhenmeter, bei Steigungen von max. 3 %,...


 Klingt fast nach einer Tour durch Brandenburg.....

Schön auch mal wieder was von Dir zu lesen. 
Wenn auch die Temperaturen etwas neidisch machen - aber unser erstes 15°+ Wochenende naht! 



LaCarolina schrieb:


> Das einzig Blöde ist etwas abgeschliffener Lack am Cube  durch den Transport.


 Ich bin ja da auch penibel & etwas wehleidig wenn so etwas passiert. Mein Mitgefühl. 
Aber andererseits ist es irgendwann mal genau für solche Aktionen / Touren - sprich als Gebrauchsgegenstand gebaut worden. 
Sieh einfach den Spaß den Du hattest & noch haben wirst! 
Irgendwann wird es eh ein Neues.  Also Kopf hoch & Allen einen super Saisonstart. 

@oiram - qualitativ keine Frage B & M machen gute Lampen. Was mich aber immer ärgert, ist wenn für Hinten seltsame Akkus verbaut werden. 
Einfache AA oder AAA sind mir lieber - davon habe ich genug Reserven & Ladegeräte. Der IXON für Vorne hat die zum Glück.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (13. März 2012)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Das muss ich noch auf die nächste Seite mitnehmen
> Die cleane schwarze Zocchi steht dem Stereo wahnsinnig gut.
> 
> Den Atlas in rot werd ich meinem wohl auch gönnen





Muss ich absolut zustimmen.
Die Gabel sieht überragend aus.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (13. März 2012)

@Spuri, OIRAM
Das Licht, das die B&M-Lampen machen, ist klasse - keine Frage.
Aber die Verarbeitung der Gehäuse ist ziemlich bescheiden. Bei der Ixon IQ muss man echt Angst haben, dass da nicht mal das Gehäuse oder die Halterung bricht. Und bei der IX-red-senso klappert der Bewegungssensor ständig - wer kommt schon auf die Idee, ein Metallplättchen als Bewegungssensor einzusetzen. 

Da ist die Halterung eines Aldi-Fahrradcomputers oder das ganze Sigma-Zeug (Pava, etc.) echt hochwertiger verarbeitet.


----------



## Languste (14. März 2012)

CUBE in Ketten


----------



## welldone41 (14. März 2012)

@Languste beim nächsten mal darf es dann aber schon aus Gold sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Languste (14. März 2012)

welldone41 schrieb:


> @Languste beim nächsten mal darf es dann aber schon aus Gold sein!


 
Wenn du noch nen Job frei hast der sowas hergibt  und mich einstellst , dann mach ich auch gerne ein Bild in goldenen Ketten .
Ansonsten reicht es halt nur noch fuer goldenen Spruehlack .


----------



## Silvermoon (14. März 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> Schließ ich mich an! Gefällt mir echt gut dein Stereo. Was isn das für ne Rahmengröße?
> 
> Gruß
> Nico




Ist ein ein 15 Zoll Rahmen


----------



## regenrohr (14. März 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wirklich ein schönes Rad, nicht zuletzt wegen der sauberen Optik ohne die Cube-typische Aufkleber- und Pinsel-Orgie. Aber warum sind vorn die Leitungen noch so lang und wird hinten der Dämpfer auch getauscht (der kann bei der Gabel ja nicht mithalten)?


----------



## OIRAM (14. März 2012)

*Danke an alle, für das positive feedback... 



regenrohr schrieb:



			Aber warum sind vorn die Leitungen noch so lang und wird hinten der Dämpfer auch getauscht (der kann bei der Gabel ja nicht mithalten)?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Da ist nur die Leitung von der Reverb noch ungekürzt. Zum Zeitpunkt des Fotoshooting, war die verlegung der Leitung noch in der Testphase. (fünf mal abgeschnitten und immer noch zu kurz, wollt ich vermeiden)

Was den Dämpfer angeht gibt´s optisch passendere... jedoch muß ich zugeben, das ich noch keinen anderen Dämpfer intensiv genug gefahren habe, um sagen zu können, welcher mir passen würde.

Und, das kostet alles, genau wie die goldene Kette für Langustes Team AMS... 

Schönen Gruss, Mario

*


----------



## nabipa (15. März 2012)

Hie habe ich mal ein schönes leichtes Cube zur ansicht. Schon im Grund Superausgestattet und richtig leicht. Cube Elite Super HPC SLT Black Line .  Das Bike ist optimiert mit Carbon-Ti , Tisokomponenten, Gore Ultra Lightzüge  der Rest ist Serie wie z.b. Magura MT8, DT Swiss Carbonlaufrädern und der SramXX Komplettgruppe. Gesamtgewicht 8,4kg.

Race only


----------



## Languste (15. März 2012)

nabipa schrieb:


> Hie habe ich mal ein schönes leichtes Cube zur ansicht. Schon im Grund Superausgestattet und richtig leicht. Cube Elite Super HPC SLT Black Line . Das Bike ist optimiert mit Carbon-Ti , Tisokomponenten, Gore Ultra Lightzüge der Rest ist Serie wie z.b. Magura MT8, DT Swiss Carbonlaufrädern und der SramXX Komplettgruppe. Gesamtgewicht 8,4kg.
> 
> Race only


 
Heißes Teil 
Ist es ein Laufrad? Die Pedale fehlen noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (15. März 2012)

Sieht so zerbrechlich aus...


----------



## nabipa (15. März 2012)

habe ich gestern erst bekommen. und zerbrechlich ??? auf gar keinen fall


----------



## Upgrayedd (15. März 2012)

Noch ein schönen schlanken Sattel und andere Stütze (gefällt mir rein optisch mit dem rot nicht so gut) dann echt Hammer!!


----------



## Gummischwain (15. März 2012)

Caaarrrrrboooon statt Kondiiiiiitiooooon! 

Ne, diese "Plastik-Bomber" gefallen mir allesamt net wirklich!
Aber es muss *mir *ja auch nicht gefallen 

@ Silvermoon: schickes Teil!  Meine bessere Hälfte rollt jetzt auch seit Anfanf des Jahres damit herum und endlich muss ich mir auf den WE-Touren nicht immer das "Gemeckere" anhören von wegen: "Ja du hast leicht reden mit deinem Federdingsbums da hinten." 

Viel Spaß damit. 

@ Oiram: Das Teil wird immer besser!


----------



## ToyDoll (15. März 2012)

Die rote Stütze muss schon bleiben, sonst siehts ja aus wie "nur" das SL


----------



## isaba72 (15. März 2012)




----------



## Silvermoon (15. März 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> @ Silvermoon: schickes Teil!


Ja, stimmt - widerspreche ich dir nicht 



Gummischwain schrieb:


> Meine bessere Hälfte rollt jetzt auch seit Anfanf des Jahres damit herum und endlich muss ich mir auf den WE-Touren nicht immer das "Gemeckere" anhören von wegen: "Ja du hast leicht reden mit deinem Federdingsbums da hinten."


----------



## mister56 (16. März 2012)

Zuerst mal danke andie forumsleitung für die glückwünsche zu meinenm heutigen wiegenfeste. Leider ging die erfüllung meiner geschenkewunschliste wohl irgendwo im forumsgewühl unter.
Aber macht nix, dann hock i halt uff mei umbautes cube und gang würfle.


----------



## xerto (16. März 2012)

mister56 schrieb:


> Aber macht nix, dann hock i halt uff mei umbautes cube und gang würfle.



hehh da kann ich mithalten:








mein alternativdownhiller


----------



## fleckmorry (16. März 2012)

Hier ein paar Bilder der heutigen ausfahrt es war herrliches Wetter ca. 20°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plueschbox (16. März 2012)

Bei dem Wetter muss man raus.
Am Steinerberghaus


----------



## Quator94 (16. März 2012)

Was hat es eigentlich mit diesen DC Aufklebern auf sich? Was bedeutet das?


----------



## Themeankitty (16. März 2012)

Unter dem DC Aufkleber ist ein kleiner Kratzer


----------



## fleckmorry (16. März 2012)

DC ist eine Skatermarke und Ja Themeankitty hat recht


----------



## FreshPrince (16. März 2012)

@ Pleuschbox:
Sehr feines Bike!

Hab heute das gute Wetter genutzt um´s Bike erst zu polieren um´s dann wieder ordentlich einzusauen! Ich hoffe das Wetter bleibt jetzt die nächsten 50 Jahre so.







http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/freshprince/9msomvoj34r4f6fg


----------



## HANZZ08 (16. März 2012)

fleckmorry schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder der heutigen ausfahrt es war herrliches Wetter ca. 20°



Hi Fleckmorry,

Geiles Bike.
Bilde mir ein, genau dieses Fritzz im ehemaligen Laden in Waldershof gesehen zu haben.
Viel Spaß noch mit dem Teil

Gruß


----------



## Themeankitty (16. März 2012)

HANZZ08 schrieb:


> Hi Fleckmorry,
> 
> Geiles Bike.
> Bilde mir ein, genau dieses Fritzz im ehemaligen Laden in Waldershof gesehen zu haben.
> ...




Absolut korrekt


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. März 2012)

Gestern mal den Feierabend für ne kurze Runde genutzt . Endlich ist es Abends länger hell.


----------



## markus182 (17. März 2012)

hier noch zwei Bilder der heutigen Tour:






hier haben die Holzfäller ganze Arbeit geleistet:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acidwars24 (17. März 2012)

Moinsen ) hier mal ein foto von unseren zwei neuen Acids


----------



## Boshard (18. März 2012)

Hi Leute ich brauch mal Entscheidung Hilfe 

  Wollte mir an´s Rennrad (Cube Peloton Race 2012)
  2 Getränke halte bauen
  Dache an die  Elite Flaschenhalter  Custom Race
  Weiß nur nicht welche Farbe 

  Weiß/Rot http://www.ebay.de/itm/Elite-Flaschenhalter-Custom-Race-weiss-rot-NEU-/200618263882?pt=Fahrrad_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item2eb5c7c54a

Weiß/Blau http://www.ebay.de/itm/Elite-Flasch...326496?pt=Fahrrad_Zubehör&hash=item2c6236e7e0

Weiß/Schwarz http://www.ebay.de/itm/Elite-Flasch...517624?pt=Fahrrad_Zubehör&hash=item2eba905878


----------



## Bocacanosa (18. März 2012)

Ich würde schwarz/weiß nehmen. Der Rot bzw. Blau-Ton von den Elite passen sicherlich nicht zu den jeweiligen Tönen am Bike.

P.S. Schickes Teil!


----------



## Upgrayedd (18. März 2012)

Tune wasserträger !!
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k122/a921/wassertraeger-carbonflaschenhalter-500-ml.html

Den weiß blauen find ich aber auch schick !


----------



## kaktusflo (18. März 2012)




----------



## HANZZ08 (18. März 2012)

Seeehr geiles Stereo, mir gefällt des weiße Oberrohr bei den Cubes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardrian (18. März 2012)

*Hallo,
hier mal mein Bike nach dem Winterschlaf.
Ist zwar noch nicht ganz fertig, was die Laufräder angeht, aber sobald die Witterung es zulässt geht es ab in die Berge rund um Grenoble.
Zugegeben 203mm Bremsen sind für ein AMS100 recht gross, aber letztes Jahr habe ich gemerkt das eine Abfahrt von etwa 8km und etwa 2000Höhenmetern doch recht an den Bremsen nargt.*




























*Viele Grüsse aus Frankreich,
Jens.*


----------



## Languste (19. März 2012)

Hardrian schrieb:


> *Hallo,*
> *hier mal mein Bike nach dem Winterschlaf.*
> *Ist zwar noch nicht ganz fertig, was die Laufräder angeht, aber sobald die Witterung es zulässt geht es ab in die Berge rund um Grenoble.*
> *Zugegeben 203mm Bremsen sind für ein AMS100 recht gross, aber letztes Jahr habe ich gemerkt das eine Abfahrt von etwa 8km und etwa 2000Höhenmetern doch recht an den Bremsen nargt.*
> ...


 
Hi Hardrian,
endlich mal ein HPC hier zu sehen, ausser meins .
Aber mal ne Frage: Was faehrst du fuer einen mini Rahmen?
Ist der fuer schrumpf Germanen? Sorry, schrumpf Franzosen??? 
Is nch boese gemeint


----------



## Hardrian (19. März 2012)

Moin,
ist ein 16Zöller.
Für meine 165 genau die richtige Grösse.


----------



## Kingknupp (19. März 2012)

Hallo,

Cube AMS 110 Pro 2012


----------



## Boshard (19. März 2012)

@ Kingknupp

Ist das Vone an der Krone an der Federgabel eine Lampe??
und wen ja was für eine ??


----------



## Kingknupp (19. März 2012)

Sorry. Bitte löschen.


----------



## Kingknupp (19. März 2012)

Boshard schrieb:


> @ Kingknupp
> 
> Ist das Vone an der Krone an der Federgabel eine Lampe??
> und wen ja was für eine ??



Hallo,

ja. Das ist diese hier: 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k998/a56636/voyager-click-frontlicht.html 

Super klein. Super lange Laufzeit. Super günstig.
Die macht zwar sau hell, ist aber nur um gesehen zu werden.


----------



## eltrash (19. März 2012)

Hi, hier mal mein neues Cube LTD Pro 2011 in 20"

Nur 3 kleine Änderungen, die ich vorgenommen habe:
- die grauen  Rapid Rob Drahtreifen gegen schwarze Racing Ralphs 4Cross 2012 getauscht
- 660er Lenker auf jeder Seite um 2cm gekürzt = 620mm 
- die grau/schwarzen Gummigriffe gegen weiß/schwarze Cube Frizz Schraubgriffe getauscht
- Cube Kettenstrebenschutz angebracht

So gefällt es mir schon besser und vor allem fährt es sich sehr gut.

Änderungen, die noch anstehen:
- Austausch des 115er oversized Vorbaus gegen einen 100mm.
- schwarze XT-Schnellspanner















 

 

 

 

 



Grüße
eltrash


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (20. März 2012)

Sehr schickes LTD.
Die Griffe hab ich bei meinem LTD auch gleich tauschen lassen, die anderen haben gleich die abgenutzten am Cube Crossrad ersetzt.

Aber warum willst du den Vorbau kürzen - wegen Fahrverhalten?
Schau lieber erstmal nach der Sattelposition in Relation zum Tretlager (Knielot-Methode), falls du es noch nicht gemacht hast. Bei mir war der Sattel selbst dann zu weit hinten, als ich ihn ganz nach vorne geschoben hab.
Lösung: Sattelstütze ohne Kröpfung.
Hat zweierlei weitere Vorteile gebracht: Vorderrad steigt kaum noch und man hat bergab mehr Bewegungsfreiheit hinter dem Sattel.

Und tausche diese Gammelpedale - am besten gegen Klickies, das gehört einfach an ein sportliches Hardtail.
Falls du dann noch was zu tun suchst, kürze gleich mal die Lockout-Leitung von der Gabel, das Lasso da sieht ziemlich bescheiden aus.


----------



## perseus71 (20. März 2012)

Cube Sting HPC Pro Carbon Blue Print ..... ohne Worte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benni24 (20. März 2012)

Wie nennt man eigentlich diese Reflektoren an den Speichen? Ich finde die sehen super aus. Hab mal welche gesehen, aber die waren irgendwie nicht das richtige. Kann mir da wer weiterhelfen?

Grüße


----------



## Stoawichtl (20. März 2012)

Boshard schrieb:


> Hi Leute ich brauch mal Entscheidung Hilfe
> 
> Wollte mir an´s Rennrad (Cube Peloton Race 2012)
> 2 Getränke halte bauen
> ...


 

Servus Boshard,

würde zu den weiß-blauen greifen, u.a. auch, weils die bayer. Landesfarben sind .
btw: die Pedale haste jetzt auch, super Teil.

Grüße ausm Fichtelgebirg


----------



## eltrash (20. März 2012)

Danke für dein Feedback LTD-TeamRider. Ja, nach anderen Pedalen habe ich auch schon Ausschau gehalten. Die Knielot-Methode habe ich noch nicht angewendet, werde ich aber gleich mal machen und dann entscheiden, ob ich alles so lasse, eine Sattelstütze ohne Kröpfung oder einen kürzeren Vorbau nehme. Mir kommt die Sitzposition noch minimal zu gestreckt vor, trotz des schon ca. 1 cm weiter vorgeschobenen Sattels.



LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Sattelposition in Relation zum Tretlager (Knielot-Methode)


 Du meintest sicher die Relation zur Pedalachse, oder?



Benni24 schrieb:


> Wie nennt man eigentlich diese Reflektoren an den Speichen?


Speichenreflektoren, Speichensticks, 3M SCOTCHLITE SEKUCLIP


----------



## Hmmwv (20. März 2012)

Benni24 schrieb:


> Wie nennt man eigentlich diese Reflektoren an den Speichen? Ich finde die sehen super aus. Hab mal welche gesehen, aber die waren irgendwie nicht das richtige. Kann mir da wer weiterhelfen?
> 
> Grüße


http://www.google.de/search?q=speichenreflektoren

Kann dir die von 3M direkt empfehlen, in der Packung von Büchel waren zu Wenige drin.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (20. März 2012)

eltrash schrieb:


> Du meintest sicher die Relation zur Pedalachse, oder?


Klar. Tretlager, Kurbel, Pedale - schmeiß ich alles in einen Topf. 

Zu den Speichensticks:
Bald gibts bei Aldi wieder das ganze Fahrradzeug. Man muss ja nicht alles von denen kaufen, aber die 32er-Packung Speichensticks gabs letztes Jahr glaub ich für 5  oder so, also unschlagbar preiswert.

Aber schön find ich die trotzdem nicht, an ein MTB gehört sowas einfach nicht. Hab ich nur am 28er, das ich für den Alltagseinsatz hab. Die Sticks haben auch am Hinterrad den Nachteil, dass sie ziemlich einsauen mit Bremsabrieb oder Schmiere von der Kette.


----------



## HANZZ08 (20. März 2012)

eltrash schrieb:


>



Und jetz kommt der Zug


----------



## Stoawichtl (21. März 2012)

HANZZ08 schrieb:


> Und jetz kommt der Zug



Quatsch, die Weiche iss ja blockiert. Außerdem würde jeder halbwegs gebildete Zug nie einem Cube auch nur ein Haar krümmen 

Ride on


----------



## Boshard (21. März 2012)

Heute sind meine Flaschenhalter mit der Postkekommen 
Schaut richtig gut aus , was sagt ihr ?


----------



## dusi__ (21. März 2012)

du musst ne zeitmaschine besitzen. foto um 12.44 aufgenommen und um 12:07 gepostet 

die sehen ganz hüpsch aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (21. März 2012)

nee die hab ich leider noch nicht 

die Cam hat noch/schon Sommerzeit


----------



## Boshard (21. März 2012)

Brauch bloß noch neue Flaschen


----------



## Stoawichtl (22. März 2012)

Coole Teile.
Mach dir wegen der Flaschen keinen Kopf, nach spätestens einer Saison kannst die eh wegschmeißen, hab noch keine gefunden, die du innen dauerhaft sauberhalten kannst . Hauptsache dicht, sonst versaust dir auch noch das schöne bike.
>> Klick <<


----------



## Hardrian (22. März 2012)

Zum reinigen von Flaschen gibt es meiner Meinung nach kaum was besseres.
http://www.juraprofi.de/index.php?action=buy_now&BUYproducts_id=6331&cPath=673_675
Die 100ter Packung hält ne ewigkeit. Die Tabletten mit heissem Wasser in der Flasche aufgelösst und wirken lassen, danach gründlich spühlen.


----------



## Upgrayedd (22. März 2012)

Immer reines Wasser rein und ab und zu auskochen dann bleiben die lange sauber.


----------



## OIRAM (22. März 2012)

*


Boshard schrieb:



			Brauch bloß noch neue Flaschen 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


http://www.bruegelmann.de/249795.ht...adtype}&c=34&gclid=COrh4v-E-q4CFYsw3wodgQTbwQ

Ich hab das Vorgängermodel. Nutze Sie allerdings nur für heißen Tee (bis 75°C), zur kalten Jahreszeit. Funzt aber auch bei kalten Getränken.

Zum Reinigen der Flaschen oder der Trinkblase nehm ich "Kukident" antibakteriell. Habe null ablagerungen... 

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (22. März 2012)

Hauptsache du kaufst dir keine "Cube Teamline" Trinkflasche.
Der größte Schrott dens gibt


----------



## cytrax (22. März 2012)

Also ich mach meine Flaschen immer mit Kukident sauber  heißes wasser rein Tab rein und ne weile stehen lassen. Löst alle Verfärbungen und ein Röhrchen kostet nicht die Welt (hab glaub ich 99ct bezahlt) und hält auch ne weile


----------



## Xstream85 (22. März 2012)

Sauber und fit für die neue Saison


----------



## Boshard (22. März 2012)

Hab die Tage mal paar Bilder Gemacht wo ich mit den beiden 
Würfeln on Tour war 

LTD AMS 125 PRO und dem Peloton Race


----------



## Benni24 (22. März 2012)

Servus,





@ Karlsruhe


Grüße


----------



## rnReaper (22. März 2012)

Hey Leute

Mein neues Cube Acid 29 im Rohzustand. Nur der Lenker wurde durch ein Riser 700mm ausgetauscht.


Hier unterwegs in Bergkamen, rauf zur Halde 'Großes Holz'.


Oben angekommen, belohnt mich die schöne Aussicht.


Unten wieder angekommen, wird erst mal gechillt.


Ride on!


----------



## HANZZ08 (22. März 2012)

Sorry, aber der Lenker sieht echt komisch aus


----------



## floggel (22. März 2012)

Nicht nur der Lenker...


----------



## blutbuche (22. März 2012)

....


----------



## OIRAM (22. März 2012)

*@ rnReaper

Erst mal willkommen im Forum.

Na, dann werden wir uns mit Sicherheit bald mal auf der Halde treffen.





Bin wenigstens ein mal die Woche da.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (22. März 2012)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> 
> Mein neues Cube Acid 29 im Rohzustand. Nur der Lenker wurde durch ein Riser 700mm ausgetauscht.
> 
> Ride on!



Hallo rnReaper,

erstmal herzlich willkommen im Forum und bei den Cubler. Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Bike. Und lass Dich nicht von anderen irritieren ... es muss Dir passen und gefallen . 

Gruß aus Görsroth


----------



## blutbuche (22. März 2012)

fail


----------



## OIRAM (22. März 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> lass Dich nicht von anderen irritieren ... es muss Dir passen und gefallen .
> Gruß aus Görsroth



früher oder später muß jeder mal so nen Spießrutenlauf durchmachen...
einmal nicht aufgepasst, krigst Du ein verpasst...
ich denk mal, da steht/fährt Er drüber... dank 29er...


----------



## blutbuche (22. März 2012)

..so wirds sein   .....


----------



## rnReaper (22. März 2012)

@Oiram: Ich werde die Augen offen halten. Werde dort bestimmt auch öfter sein  Und wer die 2m längst überschritten hat, steht eh über allem drüber 

@Sirrah73: Danke und danke! Werde fragwürdige Kommentare wohl gut überstehen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. März 2012)

rnReaper schrieb:


> ...Danke und danke! Werde fragwürdige Kommentare wohl gut überstehen


 
 Willkommen - und ja, es sieht nicht gerade Massenkompatibel aus.
Damit fallen Deine Fotos wohl immer gleich ins Auge...
Na dann - ab auf Tour und posten....


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. März 2012)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Und wer die 2m längst überschritten hat, steht eh über allem drüber


----------



## Languste (23. März 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *@ rnReaper*
> 
> *Erst mal willkommen im Forum.*
> 
> ...


 


OIRAM schrieb:


> früher oder später muß jeder mal so nen Spießrutenlauf durchmachen...
> einmal nicht aufgepasst, krigst Du ein verpasst...
> ich denk mal, da steht/fährt Er drüber... dank 29er...


 
Na Mario,
da bin ich mal gespannt was du postest, wenn ihr euch auf der Halde zum erstenmal trefft und mal die Bikes getauscht habt und du damit ne Abfahrt hinter dich gebracht hast


----------



## rnReaper (23. März 2012)

Languste schrieb:


> Na Mario,
> da bin ich mal gespannt was du postest, wenn ihr euch auf der Halde zum erstenmal trefft und mal die Bikes getauscht habt und du damit ne Abfahrt hinter dich gebracht hast



Klare Sache. Er würde vielleicht sagen: individuell fur dich im Bereich CC und Tour ganz gut geeignet, für Downhill ehr nicht. Und dann..?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (23. März 2012)

rnReaper schrieb:


> @Oiram: Ich werde die Augen offen halten. Werde dort bestimmt auch öfter sein  Und wer die 2m längst überschritten hat, steht eh über allem drüber
> 
> @Sirrah73: Danke und danke! Werde fragwürdige Kommentare wohl gut überstehen



Mit ner Länge > 2m fühlen sich 26'' sicher an wie für unsereins 18'', hehe. 

Blutbuche: Du hast ja zu allem was zu sagen in allen Foren und dabei ist ne Menge unnötig und sinnfrei aber mit den letzten Posts hier hast Du Dich endgültig disqualifiziert. Damit bist Du die zweite die es auf meine Ignoreliste geschafft hat, nach evil rider


----------



## blutbuche (23. März 2012)

...und nun ????  ..


----------



## rnReaper (23. März 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> Mit ner Länge > 2m fühlen sich 26'' sicher an wie für unsereins 18'', hehe.



Du hast es erfasst. Habe einige ausprobiert. Man kann weder lenken, noch kann man ohne Katzenbuckel fahren. Am ende war daher mein 'spezieller' Lenker ehr eine Notwenigkeit, als alles andere. Auch wenns nicht so 'cool' aussieht


----------



## Languste (23. März 2012)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Klare Sache. Er würde vielleicht sagen: individuell fur dich im Bereich CC und Tour ganz gut geeignet, für Downhill ehr nicht. Und dann..?


 
Ja sicher, vielleicht sagt er das........................
Nichts fuer ungut. Hauptsache du fuehlst dich wohl auf deinem Bike 
und postetst hier mal einige schoene Bilder von deinen Touren


----------



## Dr.Snooze (23. März 2012)

Hier mal mein Cube  LTD von 2002:


----------



## blutbuche (23. März 2012)

...popcorn ..------ ach nee,  stimmt ja , is ja der  cube  fred , da sind ja ALLE bikes , schön , toll, wahnsinn --- hauptsache , sie haben 2 räder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. März 2012)

Dr.Snooze schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Cube  LTD von 2002


 
 Nicht das Bike - aber das Bild ist "unscharf". 
Komischer Gedanke, dass auch meine mal so Oldtimer sein werden. 
Cool wenn sie mir dann noch treue Dienste leisten....

@kati - wer wird denn gleich Popcorn verschwenden.....
Du weißt doch - die Besten werden hier mit Gummibärchen belohnt.....


----------



## Scott_Pascal (23. März 2012)

Dr.Snooze schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Cube  LTD von 2002:
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OIRAM (23. März 2012)

*


spurhalter schrieb:



			Komischer Gedanke, dass auch meine mal so Oldtimer sein werden. 
Cool wenn sie mir dann noch treue Dienste leisten....

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Bis auf das Design hat sich ja nicht wirklich viel verändert...
Hat sogar schon Scheibenbremsen...
Wir sind also auch bestens gerüstet, für die nächsten 10 Jahre...


*


----------



## Nightrider666 (23. März 2012)

hab heut mal das Reaction in Richtung Forgensee bewegt 
waren 155km, jetzt bin ich platt 





und es waren nicht nur die Alpen weiß


----------



## LaCarolina (23. März 2012)

Reife Leistung, Nighty


----------



## Dr.Snooze (23. März 2012)

So jetzt auch nochmal in "scharf" ^^
Hab´mittlerweile so ziemlich jedes Teil ausgetauscht, Gabel ist von 2003 und funktioniert immernoch einwandfrei


----------



## Hardrian (23. März 2012)

Ist doch ein Top Bike.
Ich habe mein altes Bianchi Beaver von 1989 auch noch und das ist zwar auch neu aufgebaut aber der Originalkram ist noch vorhanden.
Aber alles nur aus sentimentalen Gründen, mit meiem Cube bin ich zutiefst zufrieden.


----------



## Hardrian (23. März 2012)

@Dr.Snooze
Sehe ich erst jetzt!
Was ist das denn für ein Chainsuck Device?
Sieht ja echt gut aus, so als ob es was taugen würde.


----------



## Kruemelmonster (24. März 2012)

Genau das Chainsuckteil hatte ich früher auch, gab es in Rot und Schwarz, da müßte ein grinsendes Gesicht drauf sein. Ich weiß leider die Marke nicht mehr. 

Edit: Müßte "Amazing Toys" sein, davon gab es auch einen Schutzring fürs große Kettenblatt.


----------



## Dr.Snooze (24. März 2012)

Kruemelmonster schrieb:


> Genau das Chainsuckteil hatte ich früher auch, gab es in Rot und Schwarz, da müßte ein grinsendes Gesicht drauf sein. Ich weiß leider die Marke nicht mehr.
> 
> Edit: Müßte "Amazing Toys" sein, davon gab es auch einen Schutzring fürs große Kettenblatt.



Genau das ist es! Man kann damit einwandfrei schalten, erfüllt seinen Zweck super, ist aber mittlerweile auch steinalt 
Gibt es das überhaupt noch zu kaufen, habe es noch nirgendwo gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruemelmonster (24. März 2012)

Die gibt es wohl seit Jahren nicht mehr. Bei eBay findet man noch die Schutzringe und hier im Bikemarkt habe ich auch den Spanner schon gesehen. Waren kultige Teile, müßte so aus der Jahrtausendwende stammen. (wie das klingt) .


----------



## Lebowsky (24. März 2012)

Ich war heute auch unterwegs:











Man beachte den Schrumpfschlauch unter dem Cube Kettenstrebenschutz


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (24. März 2012)

Sehr schick, weiß-blaue Farben kommen immer gut bei einem bayrischen Unternehmen. 

Sieht für mich extrem kompakt aus, wie du auf dem Bike sitzt.
Und wie ich sehe, hast du den Sunringe-LRS und die Sattelstütze getauscht, richtig? Aber die Stroker Ryde ist noch dran. 
Die hätte ich als erstes rausgeschmissen.


----------



## Delaheye (24. März 2012)

Rischtisch ! Die Bremse geht gar nicht !

Hätte noch ne XT hier liegen ...................... doch die bau ich mir selber dran  Was sein muss muss sein


----------



## Lebowsky (24. März 2012)

Ist ein 18" Rahmen und ich bin 1,82m groß. Passt eigentlich ganz gut 
Ja die Sunringle Ryde XMB sind wirklich von minderer Qualität. Nach 1500km hat sich der Freilauf mit grässlichen Geräuschen verabschiedet und die Speichen haben sich oft gelöst. Die DT Swiss sind schön steif und laufen einfach gut...
Die Stroker Ryde ist wirklich keine nennenswerte Bremse, aber nachdem ich letztens neue Beläge verbaut habe (vorne Koolstop) ist sie für mich ausreichend "bissig".


----------



## Hardrian (25. März 2012)

Es ist eigentlich schon sehr schade das hier im Forum oft blöd angemacht wird.
Nur weil ich einen 16zöller habe und sofort als Srumpf-Germane angemacht werde (bei 165cm die beste Lösung) und ein anderer der bei über 2m halt etwas mehr braucht auch nur doofe Komentare erhält, sich darüber lustig gemacht wird, sind hier ein paar (es sind wirklich nicht alle gemeint, nur eine Handvoll) völlige Idioten am Werk.
Ich z.B. sitze auch beim Langstreckenflug sehr bequem und laufe nicht durch den Flieger und frage jeden grösseren "Na wie ist die Beinfreiheit".
Alles was hier vom 18/20 Zöller abweicht wird automatisch als unnormal eingestuft.


----------



## Kruemelmonster (25. März 2012)

Hardrian schrieb:


> Es ist eigentlich schon sehr schade das hier im Forum oft blöd angemacht wird.
> Nur weil ich einen 16zöller habe und sofort als Srumpf-Germane angemacht werde (bei 165cm die beste Lösung) und ein anderer der bei über 2m halt etwas mehr braucht auch nur doofe Komentare erhält, sich darüber lustig gemacht wird, sind hier ein paar (es sind wirklich nicht alle gemeint, nur eine Handvoll) völlige Idioten am Werk.
> Ich z.B. sitze auch beim Langstreckenflug sehr bequem und laufe nicht durch den Flieger und frage jeden grösseren "Na wie ist die Beinfreiheit".
> Alles was hier vom 18/20 Zöller abweicht wird automatisch als unnormal eingestuft.



Ignoriere es einfach. Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum hier die Rahmengröße von manchen allein nach der Optik bewertet wird. Das Bike muss dem Fahrer passen, sonst nichts.


----------



## cytrax (25. März 2012)

Im zeigt eure AM/Enduro Fred isses noch schlimmer. Einfach ignorieren, wenns passt dann passts und fertig.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. März 2012)

Benni24 schrieb:


> Wie nennt man eigentlich diese Reflektoren an den Speichen? Ich finde die sehen super aus. Hab mal welche gesehen, aber die waren irgendwie nicht das richtige. Kann mir da wer weiterhelfen?Grüße


 
Hier sind die gearde wieder sehr gut & günstig!
Da kann man ganz verdreckte auch mal austauschen - 
obwohl ich es seit 2 Jahren auch nicht getan habe 
Aber gute (hohe) Stückzahl und von 3M und für das Geld. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9336698&postcount=1380


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Slow Duck (25. März 2012)

Boshard schrieb:


> Heute sind meine Flaschenhalter mit der Postkekommen
> Schaut richtig gut aus , was sagt ihr ?



Die Dinger sind, wenn farblich passend, an vielen sportlichen Bikes sehr stylisch - so auch die roten an meinem rot-weißen Ltd pro (Modell 2009) und in schwarz an meinem Canyon Speedmax AL weiß (Triahobel). 

Aber die Elite gibts doch auch in blau? Ich glaube, die würden an Deinem Bike noch besser aussehen, da der Rahmen doch deutlich mehr Blau als Rot zu haben scheint.


----------



## Hmmwv (26. März 2012)

Hallo, am Wochenende gabs wieder 3 Runden 35/12/15km mit meinem Analog:


----------



## blobbyvolley (26. März 2012)

Hardrian schrieb:


> Moin,
> ist ein 16Zöller.
> Für meine 165 genau die richtige Grösse.


 
Hab gesehen, dass du nen Scott Twin Lock am Lenker hast! Wie hast du das gemacht? Bei der Rock Shox ist es vermutlich einfach, da die eh nen Lockout hat, also nur tauschen oder? Aber wie ging das beim Fox Dämpfer? Hast du dir ne Aufnahme selbst gebaut oder ist das der RP-2 den man auch über Remote bedienen kann?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Hardrian (26. März 2012)

blobbyvolley schrieb:


> Hab gesehen, dass du nen Scott Twin Lock am Lenker hast! Wie hast du das gemacht? Bei der Rock Shox ist es vermutlich einfach, da die eh nen Lockout hat, also nur tauschen oder? Aber wie ging das beim Fox Dämpfer? Hast du dir ne Aufnahme selbst gebaut oder ist das der RP-2 den man auch über Remote bedienen kann?
> 
> Danke und Gruß



Mit dem Twin Lock steuere ich vorn die Racon und hinten den Fox RP-2 an.
Das geht eigentlich ganz gut man muss nur den Däpfer wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist einbauen. Andersrum eingebaut stösste der Dämpfer (die Bowdenzugklemme) sonst beim Ausfahren an den Rahmen und dann gibt es Kratzer. Deshalb hat man im Bowdenzug einen engen Bogen der das ganze etwas schwergängig macht.


----------



## Vincy (26. März 2012)

Hier eine Montageanleitung zum Fox Remote http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/Rear_Shocks/2011FLOATRemoteSetup.htm


----------



## blobbyvolley (26. März 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Hier eine Montageanleitung zum Fox Remote http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/Rear_Shocks/2011FLOATRemoteSetup.htm


 
Vielen Dank, kommt für mich nur leider nicht in Frage, da ich den RP-23 habe. Dachte das geht auch bei dem. Und ander Fox vorne kann ich Remote ja so oder so nicht nachrüsten. Schade eigentlich! Trotzdem danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardrian (26. März 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Hier eine Montageanleitung zum Fox Remote http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/Rear_Shocks/2011FLOATRemoteSetup.htm


Vielen Dank für die Info!
Ich wusste gar nicht das man die Ansteuerung von beiden Richtungen aus machen kann.
Na dann mal gleich in den Keller und ran ans Schrauben.


----------



## Bocacanosa (26. März 2012)

Gestern eine kleine Frühlings-Tour.

Cube AMS 125 & Cube AMS 11






Der kleine Alleine. Deuter Streamer 2L ist nicht im Bild:







Unterwegs auf dem Rundwanderweg "Stätten der Unmenschlichkeit" mit vielen Gedenksteinen und Mahntafeln über das dunkelste Kapitel der Weltgeschichte:

















David gegen Goliath:






Das wars...


...bis bald im Wald!


----------



## austriacarp (26. März 2012)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Gestern eine kleine Frühlings-Tour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sind die Wald zerstörer nicht die Mountainbiker scheiß Harvester und Runenwagen machen den schönen Wald platt


----------



## Scarx (26. März 2012)

hey bocacanosa schönes ams! Ich hätte mal ne Frage zu deinen flats welche schuhe trägst du dazu und wie kommst du mit den flats klar? überlege mir grad nämlich an mein ams125 10 auch welche dran zu machen
danke im vorraus!!
LG Nico


----------



## cytrax (26. März 2012)

Sehen aus wie Wellgo Mg-1? ich hab die NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro dran mit FiveTen impact sam hill


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. März 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Ich hab die NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro dran mit FiveTen impact sam hill



dito ... geht gut und hält dich an den Pedalen.


----------



## Delaheye (26. März 2012)

Crankbrothers 50/50 auch ne Empfehlung, super Lager !


----------



## Vincy (26. März 2012)

Hardrian schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Info!
> Ich wusste gar nicht das man die Ansteuerung von beiden Richtungen aus machen kann.
> Na dann mal gleich in den Keller und ran ans Schrauben.


 
Das hatte ich mir gedacht, deswegen mein Hinweis. 
Wollte es nicht extra beschreiben, da die Bilder mit Beschreibung selbsterklärend sind.


----------



## zombiewurst (27. März 2012)

Hier mal auf jeden Fall das leichteste Cube  des Threads:





Wenn die Kohle reicht, dann sollte es in den nächsten Wochen wieder fahrbereit werden... Die Stadtschlampe dahinter ist leider nicht länger als 15 Minuten fahrbar, dann alles-weh


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. März 2012)

Delaheye schrieb:


> Crankbrothers 50/50 auch ne Empfehlung, super Lager !



Evtl. die neueren. Meine Frau und ich hatten beide die 50/50, beide Lagerschaden. WÜrden natürlich noch irgendwie gehen, aber fühlen sich klapprig an. Ausserdem sind die Gewichtstechnisch arg höher als die SudPinIII. Naja, aber der Lagerschaden bzw. aus meiner Sicht nicht so gute Quali mag bei den 2010er Modellen gewesen und mit den 2011er behoben sein . EIgentlich nen Thema für den Cube Talk ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (27. März 2012)

Scarx schrieb:


> hey bocacanosa schönes ams! Ich hätte mal ne Frage zu deinen flats welche schuhe trägst du dazu und wie kommst du mit den flats klar? überlege mir grad nämlich an mein ams125 10 auch welche dran zu machen
> danke im vorraus!!
> LG Nico



Hi!

Das sind die DMR V8. http://www.bike-discount.de/index.php?ac=pddetails&pdid=5911 

Dazu trag ich Airwalks: http://www.zalando.de/airwalk-cupsole-sneaker-black-ai312b002-802.html 


Funzt prima, jedoch leidet die Sohle der Schuhe doch sehr. Kann gerne mal ein Foto machen...


----------



## Friecke (27. März 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> cytrax schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
Kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nur bestätigen!!
Grüße,


----------



## cytrax (27. März 2012)

Hauptsache Stealth S1 Sohle  was anderes will ich nimmer.


----------



## ToyDoll (27. März 2012)

Leider nur n Handybild..


----------



## maik76 (27. März 2012)

So mein AMS 100 ist nun endlich fertig. Leider hab ich noch nicht die 10kg geknackt (10,06 kg), aber das wird noch.

Gruß Maik


----------



## dusi__ (27. März 2012)

na dann schnell tubeless drauf und ab gehts sub 10

 gefällt


----------



## osbow (27. März 2012)

Oder einfach die Felgenaufkleber abmachenâ¦


----------



## maik76 (27. März 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> na dann schnell tubeless drauf und ab gehts sub 10
> 
> gefällt


 
Davor scheue ich mich ein bisschen. Kommt noch ne Sram XX Kassette drauf (ist noch eine XT montiert) und dann ist die 10 auch schon gefallen.


----------



## Bocacanosa (27. März 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> na dann schnell tubeless drauf und ab gehts sub 10
> 
> gefällt





osbow schrieb:


> Oder einfach die Felgenaufkleber abmachen



Dazu noch nen kürzeren Vorbau. Weniger Material = weniger Gewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graf Kroko (27. März 2012)

zombiewurst schrieb:


> Hier mal auf jeden Fall das leichteste Cube  des Threads:
> 
> Wenn die Kohle reicht, dann sollte es in den nächsten Wochen wieder fahrbereit werden... Die Stadtschlampe dahinter ist leider nicht länger als 15 Minuten fahrbar, dann alles-weh



 Das ist ja mal richtig schei..e gelaufen. Wie lange hast du das Rad draußen stehen gehabt? 

Sowas käme für mich an zweiter Stelle auf meiner bad-list (erste Stelle -> Rad ganz weg).

Olli


----------



## austriacarp (27. März 2012)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Dazu noch nen kürzeren Vorbau. Weniger Material = weniger Gewicht.


und wenn das nichts hilft einen Ultremo drauf haupsache der Bock hat keine 10 kg mehr


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (27. März 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> und wenn das nichts hilft einen Ultremo drauf haupsache der Bock hat keine 10 kg mehr


Und wenn das nicht reicht, einfach die Hinterradbremse demontieren, die wird sowieso völlig überschätzt.


----------



## Wutz63 (27. März 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> na dann schnell tubeless drauf und ab gehts sub 10
> 
> gefällt


 
Genau, so habe ich heute 220gr. abgenommen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. März 2012)

Vor dem Radeln mal Kacken gehen bringt sicher auch 300g, und das kostet lediglich eine Spülung...


----------



## cytrax (27. März 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Vor dem Radeln mal Kacken gehen bringt sicher auch 300g, und das kostet lediglich eine Spülung...



Hahahaha  

Der käme gut im Leichtbauforum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wutz63 (28. März 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Vor dem Radeln mal Kacken gehen bringt sicher auch 300g, und das kostet lediglich eine Spülung...


 
Mach ich ja, aber vorher esse ich noch Müs Lee


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. März 2012)

Mit Helm und Protektoren? Na, du musst aber einen kräftigen Magen haben . Und leichter wirst du von mir auch nicht .


----------



## Stoawichtl (28. März 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Vor dem Radeln mal Kacken gehen bringt sicher auch 300g, und das kostet lediglich eine Spülung...




Und gaaanz wichtig, selektiv kacken: das Methangas im Körper behalten, erzeugt gigantischen Auftrieb, und kontrolliert abgelassen, sogar Vortrieb .

Alternativ: 6,35 kg .

Fichtelgebirgsliche Grüße. Gewicht iss nicht alles.


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. März 2012)

Die heiße Luft in den Köpfen vieler bringt natürlich ebenfalls noch ein wenig . Hilft auch, beim Schwimmen nicht abzusaufen.


----------



## blutbuche (29. März 2012)

flaschenhalter demontieren,  spart auch nochmal 60 gramm ..


----------



## buschhase (29. März 2012)

Oder einfach auf die ganze Kleidung verzichten - was man da alles an Kilos durch Schuhe, Jacken und Trikots mit sich rumschleppt, dürfte wohl jeden Tuning-Fanatiker in den Wahnsinn treiben.  Und die Blicke von manchen Wanderern wären noch fragender.


----------



## Wutz63 (29. März 2012)

Gute Idee

Siehe hier


----------



## Jahudi (29. März 2012)

hier mal das neue radl meiner freundin, komplett selbst aufgebaut da ich super günstig an den rahmen inkl. dämpfer gekommen bin.

inzwischen noch mit schwarzer elixir 5 bremse, reverb sattelstüztze und selle slr sattel.


----------



## blutbuche (29. März 2012)

das übliche bei den women bikes ... - sieht aus wie ein kleinkinderrad ... finde den knick im or furchtbar .. aber wenn die frau so klein ist , dass eben nur so ein rahmen taugt , bezüglich der überst. höhe , was will man machen ...!?!


----------



## Scarx (29. März 2012)

Das mit dem knick find ich auch seltsam aber sonst eine schöne sache das bike die reverb hab ich auch und kann sie nur empfehlen macht echt mehr spaß im gelände...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scarx (29. März 2012)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Das sind die DMR V8. http://www.bike-discount.de/index.php?ac=pddetails&pdid=5911
> 
> ...



Vielen dank für die schnellen Infos...ich bin den ersten tag nach dem Kauf meines AMS mit lacoste-latschen gefahren und hab keine 2 stunden durchgehalten weil meine füße derart wehtaten, desshalb überlege ich halt die flats zu holen, da diese ja eher mit so sneakern mit weicher sohle gefahren werden und ich nicht weiß ob das so hinhaut...


----------



## blutbuche (29. März 2012)

kauf dir mal ordentliche bike schuhe , dann tut dir auch nix an den füssen weh ....  .-


----------



## Scarx (29. März 2012)

ja ich habe vernünftige bike-schuhe mittlerweile aber ich bezweifle das die besonders gut auf Flats funktionieren, da sie halt eine harte Sohle mit den Großen Stollen haben...
und der Grip der Flats profitiert ja anscheinend von einem breiten Schuh mit flacher weicher sohle der an den kleinen Schräubchen hängen bleibt...nochmal im Klartext

habe: Bärentatzen-pedale mit Fahrradschuhen (harte unflexible Sohle mit großen stollen)
will haben: Flats (weil wegen grip im Gelände xD) Frage: Ob weiche flache Sohlen möglicherweise schmerzen bei längeren touren verursachen


----------



## cytrax (29. März 2012)

Dsikutiert halt im Talk


----------



## blutbuche (29. März 2012)

510 - best . gibst nix zu diskutieren ..


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. März 2012)

Doch. Meindl halbhohe Wanderschuhe.


----------



## blutbuche (29. März 2012)

ist die sohle da "elastisch" genug , um auf den pins WIRKLICH guten halt zu haben ..????


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. März 2012)

Jap. Ich fahre seit Anbeginn meiner Radlerkarriere mit Meindl Wanderschuhen und es gibt mMn nichts besseres. Der Grip ist mit den Syncros Meathook einfach phänomenal, sie sitzen super und wenn ich mal absteigen und schieben muss, geh ich nicht wegen mangelndem Sohlenprofil auf die Fresse.


----------



## Hardrian (30. März 2012)

Hallo Leute,

hier heisst das Motto

Zeigt her eure Cubes  - Teil 3

und nicht chat.

Seid bitte nicht böse, aber über kacken und dazu passende Schuhe weiss ich spätestens jetzt bescheid.

Mal vom Thema abweichen ist ja ok, aber dies ist ja schon etwas mehr.

Liebe Grüsse Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (30. März 2012)

Nicht gleich pampig werden.


----------



## tyler1109 (30. März 2012)

So hier mal mein Schätzelein.Cube Ams 130slt


----------



## Blauer Sauser (30. März 2012)

Nicht meins, sondern das meiner Freundin. Aber von mir heute frisch aufgebaut: 








11,3kg komplett


----------



## Groudon (30. März 2012)

fertig nach dem Umbau =)


----------



## HANZZ08 (30. März 2012)

An sich ziemlich cool
Aber mit diesen Gabeln kann ich mich einfach nicht anfreunden...


----------



## ToyDoll (30. März 2012)

Meins is das billigere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HANZZ08 (30. März 2012)

Sind die Rahmen lackiert oder noch Prototypen??
Ich wüsst wirklich nich, welches ich nehmen sollt...sin beide sau cool


----------



## ToyDoll (30. März 2012)

Sind beide lackiert, der Serienlack is ja nicht zumutbar


----------



## Themeankitty (30. März 2012)

Interessant !!!


----------



## HANZZ08 (30. März 2012)

Find den Serienlack eigentlich ziemlich cool...
Geschmäcker sind verschieden


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. März 2012)

Und wie fährt es sich?


----------



## ToyDoll (31. März 2012)

Auf der Straße bis jetzt ganz gut 
Hab sie gestern erst fertig bekomme, heute werden sie in Osternohe getestet


----------



## Team Slow Duck (31. März 2012)

Neue Ausbaustufe meines Ltd pro (Modelljahr 2009): neuer Laufradsatz (Alexrims XED44 in weiß, XT-Naben, Sapim 2,0-1,8-2,0 in schwarz, neue Reifen Maxxis Larsen TT 2,0), neue Lenkergriffe (Ergon GR3-L).


----------



## BIKESTARR (31. März 2012)

Das zweite 215 ist echt gut!


----------



## ThomasAC (31. März 2012)

Die Entfernung zwischen deren Ursprung beträgt nur 16,8 km und 40 hm:


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (31. März 2012)

@ Team Slow Duck
Wenn ich andere 22"-LTDs sehe, wunder ich mich immer, warum die so ulkig ausschauen. Aber ich darf ja nix sagen, fahre selber einen Rahmen in der Größe. 
Aber das rot ist wirklich schick. Mir wärs nur ein wenig zu viel weiß.

Übrigens: Dein Schnellspanner am Vorderrad ist auf der falschen Seite (wobei, macht das nen Unterschied?), und steht in die falsche Richtung: nach oben klappen ist sicherer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (31. März 2012)

HANZZ08 schrieb:


> Find den Serienlack eigentlich ziemlich cool...
> Geschmäcker sind verschieden


 
Er meint da wahrscheinlich eher die Qualität der Lackierung. 
Denn, die lässt bekanntlich stark zu Wünschen übrig.


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. März 2012)

Ist es nicht, wie das Hanzz, gepulvert? Auf den Fotos siehts zumindest so aus.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (31. März 2012)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> @ Team Slow Duck
> Wenn ich andere 22"-LTDs sehe, wunder ich mich immer, warum die so ulkig ausschauen. Aber ich darf ja nix sagen, fahre selber einen Rahmen in der Größe.
> Aber das rot ist wirklich schick. Mir wärs nur ein wenig zu viel weiß.



So ist es halt, wenn man 1,95 ist   Mein Rennrad hat nen 64er Rahmen und ein laaanges Steuerrohr - sieht nicht so harmonisch aus wie ein 56er Rahmen, aber es muß halt passen. 
Serienmäßig war ne Rock Shox Tora SL drin mit schwarzer Krone sowie Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze schwarz von Easton. Ich hab diese schwarzen Elemente bewußt nach und nach eliminiert, um den rot-weiß-Kontrast zu steigern. Werde nur wohl künftig noch häufiger putzen müssen 



LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Übrigens: Dein Schnellspanner am Vorderrad ist auf der falschen Seite  (wobei, macht das nen Unterschied?), und steht in die falsche Richtung:  nach oben klappen ist sicherer.



Auf 9 Uhr kollidiert der Hebel mit der Dämpfungseinstellung, aber ich hab ihn eben mal auf die linke Seite gehievt, das geht genausogut.


----------



## ToyDoll (31. März 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Er meint da wahrscheinlich eher die Qualität der Lackierung.
> Denn, die lässt bekanntlich stark zu Wünschen übrig.



Die Qualität fand ich nicht schlecht, uns hat einfach die Farbe nicht gefallen


----------



## Marcus01 (31. März 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

jetzt will ich mal mein neues Bike vorstellen. Ein AMS130 SLT
Habe das Rad jetzt zwei Wochen und wir haben jetzt gemeinsam 300km auf dem Buckel! Macht Spaß auch wenn ich schon vor Herausforderungen gestanden habe:

- Plattfuss (die Mäntel sind ja kaum von den Felegen zu bekommen)
- Schleifender Antrieb
- und jetzt fängt das Knacken an  Kann nur hoffen das ich das auch noch in den Griff bekomme, den sonst ist das Rad ein echter Hammer...


----------



## rosso19842 (31. März 2012)

hier mal mein neues Bike


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. April 2012)

Marcus01 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> jetzt will ich mal mein neues Bike vorstellen. Ein AMS130 SLT
> Habe das Rad jetzt zwei Wochen und wir haben jetzt gemeinsam 300km auf dem Buckel! Macht Spaß auch wenn ich schon vor Herausforderungen gestanden habe:
> ...




Das Bike sieht klasse aus. 

Echt, gehen die Nic so schwer ab?
Ist es die 2,25 oder 2,40 Version?


----------



## Marcus01 (1. April 2012)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Das Bike sieht klasse aus.
> 
> Echt, gehen die Nic so schwer ab?
> Ist es die 2,25 oder 2,40 Version?



Hey,

2,25 Version. Die Dinger sind kaum über das Felgenbett zu bekommen. Außerdem muss man sie bei der Montage extrem stark aufpumpen damit der Mantel richtig sitzt und der Höhenschlag verschwindet. Danach kann die Luft wieder abgelassen werden. Wie man das "schnell" auf einer Tour machen soll ist mir ein Rätsel.

Aber sonst kann ich nur gutes vom Bike berichten. Fahrwerk, Bremsen Top!

Lieber Gruß aus dem Nordschwarzwald


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. April 2012)

Okay, komisch, weil zu groß sind die Reifen dann ja auf keinenfall. 
Machst du es aber schon mit dem passenden Werkzeug, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. April 2012)

Team Slow Duck schrieb:


> Neue Ausbaustufe meines Ltd pro (Modelljahr 2009): neuer Laufradsatz (Alexrims XED44 in weiß, XT-Naben, Sapim 2,0-1,8-2,0 in schwarz, neue Reifen Maxxis Larsen TT 2,0), neue Lenkergriffe (Ergon GR3-L).




Echt bist du 1,95m?


Das sieht gar nicht so groß aus.


----------



## Delaheye (1. April 2012)

Die Schwalbe Qualität wird immer mieser, merke ich schon die letzten drei Jahre im Werkstatt Altag.

Klar Nobby Nic ist ein super Alrounder, aber es gibt andere und bessere, gerade vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältniss.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. April 2012)

Ich bin eigentlich bis jetzt immer nur Schwalbe gefahren, deswegen fällt es mir schwer einen anderen zu nehmen.

ich finde die auch von der optik her so gut.


----------



## HANZZ08 (1. April 2012)

ThomasAC schrieb:


> Die Entfernung zwischen deren Ursprung beträgt nur 16,8 km und 40 hm:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 227676



Ich hab von beiden was im keller stehen, wobei ich das cube mehr nutze


----------



## Wutz63 (1. April 2012)

Delaheye schrieb:


> Klar Nobby Nic ist ein super Alrounder, aber es gibt andere und bessere, gerade vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältniss.


 
Kannst Du auch mal bessere nennen ?
Danke


----------



## kampfgnom (1. April 2012)

M.E. Maxxis Ardent 2,25. Fahre ich am 100er AMS und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Die 2,4er wären grober, was mir an dem Rad zuviel wäre. In 2,25 läuft der noch sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wutz63 (1. April 2012)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> M.E. Maxxis Ardent 2,25. Fahre ich am 100er AMS und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Die 2,4er wären grober, was mir an dem Rad zuviel wäre. In 2,25 läuft der noch sehr gut.


 
Danke
Und wie ist der Rollwiderstand gegenüber dem nobby nic ?


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. April 2012)

Fat Albert könnte ich auch noch empfehlen.
Auch vom Verbrauch her sehr gut.


----------



## BIKESTARR (1. April 2012)

Mit dem bin ich auch sehr zufrieden. Der Grip stimmt auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Delaheye (1. April 2012)

Wir fahren Michelin Grip`r, würde den mit Nobby Nic (hab ich vorher gefahren) gleichsetzen, was den Rollwiederstand angeht. Der Michelin arbeitet mit der Technik womit Racing Ralph berühmt wurde. 
Die ausgenommenen Stollen mit diesen Taschen. Auflagefläche wird so auf hartem Untergrund kleiner sprich weniger Rollwiederstand, im losen Geläuf hat der Stollen wiederum eine zweite Kante mit der er sich in den Untergrund krallen kann. 
Vom Sinn her teoretisch logisch, in der Praxis jedoch nicht mit Racing Ralph vergleichbar, aber mit Nobby Nic finde ich. Ausserdem sind die Kanten der Stollen nicht so schnell rund gefahren beim Michelin, was mein grösstes Problem mit Nobby Nic ist, dessen Stollen leicht ausreissen und schnell formlos gebremst und gefahren sind. 
Aber zu ein wenig Vorsicht rate ich, Michelin Reifen fallen im Querschnitt etwas grösser aus als Schwalbe Reifen !

Racing Ralph ist für mich nur ein passabler Asphalt Pneu, mehr nicht


----------



## mauii (1. April 2012)

Servus!

Hier mal mein Ella Schatzl

Ist im Grunde noch Orginalzustand bis auf Lenker und Bremsen

bin für's erste relativ zufrieden und werd mal sehen wie es sich im Leogang nächsten Monat macht


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. April 2012)

Oh mein Gott ist das ein geiles Teil!


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. April 2012)

Kauf dir endlich eins .


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. April 2012)

Ja wenn ich ein paar 10 Tausend im Lotto gewinn


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. April 2012)

2.3k haben bei mir gereicht, die ganzen Umbauten nicht eingerechnet .


----------



## Upgrayedd (1. April 2012)

Also Reifen würd ich mal sagen das die Fat Albert mit 14 euro vom Preis Leistungsverhältnis unschlagbar sind! 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k361/a37476/albert-performance-orc-225-draht.html?mfid=78
NNpreformance 19 euro ist aber auch ne ansage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (1. April 2012)

Gönn dir ruhig evolution line. Reifen kauft man nicht jeden Tag


----------



## floggel (1. April 2012)

Upgrayedd schrieb:


> Also Reifen würd ich mal sagen das die Fat Albert mit 14 euro vom Preis Leistungsverhältnis unschlagbar sind!
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k361/a37476/albert-performance-orc-225-draht.html?mfid=78
> NNpreformance 19 euro ist aber auch ne ansage


Schlechter Rat IMHO. Ich bin jetzt wirklich kein Gewicht- oder Teilefetischist, aber wenn ich eine Komponente nennen müsste, wo man Gewicht und Qualität wirklich merkt: Reifen.


----------



## Upgrayedd (1. April 2012)

ja gewicht hast schon recht die alberts sind sehr schwer! Aber warum man nicht zum NN greifen sollte verstehe ich nicht ?! der ist mit 590 gramm nur 45 gramm schwerer als der NNevo und über 10 euro billiger. Ist denk ich Ansichtssache ! Bezweifle stark das man die 45 gram unterschied merkt! 
Soll aber Jeder für sich entscheiden!


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. April 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> 2.3k haben bei mir gereicht, die ganzen Umbauten nicht eingerechnet .



eben das kostet ja auch noch


----------



## Upgrayedd (1. April 2012)

Hi,

Was sagt ihr?

Sunringle Aufkleber von den Laufräder runter oder nicht?
Bin mir total unsicher. Find das Rad wirkt so zu "bunt"


----------



## Lebowsky (1. April 2012)

Also ich würde dir empfehlen gleich auf andere Laufräder umzusteigen und je nach Einsatzgebiet auch die Performace-Nobby Nics gegen was gescheites zu tauschen (ich fand den Grip der Perfornce NNs sehr schlecht)...früher oder später werden die Sunringle sowieso ärger bereiten, dass werden dir auch andere Forennutzer bestätigen.


----------



## BIKESTARR (1. April 2012)

Ich habe sie am Anfang drangelasse, aber nach einer Weile konnte ich die Teile nicht mehr sehen.
Mach sie ab 






 ja, das Bild ist zu viel bearbeitet

Edit: Ja, das mit den Sunringlés kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## floggel (1. April 2012)

Ich würde diese urhässlichen gestreiften Reifen runterwerfen. Dann wirkt das Rad schon viel ruhiger.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. April 2012)

floggel schrieb:


> Ich würde diese urhässlichen gestreiften Reifen runterwerfen. Dann wirkt das Rad schon viel ruhiger.


 
 Alles Geschmackssache, sag ich mal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wutz63 (1. April 2012)

Upgrayedd schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Was sagt ihr?
> 
> ...


 
Aufkleber runter, und die Drahtreifen auch


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. April 2012)

Die weißen Ränder an den Reifen sind schrecklich


----------



## Upgrayedd (1. April 2012)

thx erstmal für die schnellen Antworten 

@ Lebowski
Früher oder später werden die auch rausgeschmissen aber so lange sie noch einwandfrei funktionieren sehe ich keinen Grund sie zu entfernen. Und mit den NN bin ich nicht unzufrieden werd mir aber wohl wenn sie abgefahren sind die Maxxis Ardent zulegen.

Und zu den weißen Streifen an den reifen. Finde die ebenfalls hässlich² waren halt dran und ändern ja nichts an den Fahreigenschaften. Werden aber definitiv früher od später rausgeschmissen (s.o.)

@ Bikestarr
Danke für das bildliche beispiel  Schaut echt besser aus !
Werd mich wohl nacher mal dranmachen sie abzupopeln.


----------



## Upgrayedd (1. April 2012)

@ WUTZ
Was ist an Drahtreifen so schlimm? gibts da einen Unterschied zu den faltbaren?


----------



## Wutz63 (1. April 2012)

Wenn Deine runter sind, würde ich wechseln
Schau mal hier


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. April 2012)

Ich würde Falt nehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTD-TeamRider (1. April 2012)

Ich muss zugeben, ich steh voll auf die weißen Streifen. Bringt mehr Kontrast ans Bike, hat nicht jeder und schaut irgendwie "Racing-mäßig" aus. 
Und seit wann gibts denn die dicken Alberts mit weißen Streifen *haben will*? Ist das ne spezielle Cube-Version?


----------



## osbow (2. April 2012)

Dann kann ich dir ja gerne meine FA verkaufen  Sorry, aber die weißen Streifen gehen gar nicht. Manchmal ist weniger mehr.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (2. April 2012)

Ist wohl ne sonderanfertigung


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (2. April 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Dann kann ich dir ja gerne meine FA verkaufen  ...


Nee, mach keinen Umstand deswegen, das Bike fährt auch ohne weiße Streifen.
Aber danke dir fürs Angebot.


----------



## Friecke (3. April 2012)

Ist es nicht herrlich, dass jeder sein Rad so ausstatten kann wie es ihm gefällt


----------



## regenrohr (3. April 2012)

Upgrayedd schrieb:


> Sunringle Aufkleber von den Laufräder runter oder nicht?
> Bin mir total unsicher. Find das Rad wirkt so zu "bunt"



Es ist dein Rad, du hast den ganzen Krempel bezahlt und warum fragst Du dann andere Personen was Du machen sollst? Ab einem gewissen Alter sollte man doch seine eigene Meinung haben und diese auch vertreten können...

um beim Thema zu bleiben:


----------



## kaktusflo (3. April 2012)

Kleber weg oder nicht  Ich hab´s heute einfach mal gemacht und ich finds glaub ganz gut 








Hier noch paar weitere Bilder


----------



## BIKESTARR (3. April 2012)

Sieht gut aus! Ich würde mir nur mal andere Pedale gönnen.
Und was hat der Schutz am Unterrohr in Form von einem Kreis zu bedeuten?

Gruß
Bikestarr


----------



## Upgrayedd (3. April 2012)

> Ab einem gewissen Alter sollte man doch seine eigene Meinung haben und diese auch vertreten können...



was ist denn das für ein Kommentar ??

Also Aufkleber sind runter. Finde es sieht besser aus! Jetzt noch Reifen schnellstmöglich runterfahren und dann wechseln


----------



## kaktusflo (3. April 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus! Ich würde mir nur mal andere Pedale gönnen.
> Und was hat der Schutz am Unterrohr in Form von einem Kreis zu bedeuten?
> 
> Gruß
> Bikestarr




Warum andere Pedale? Das sind so Shimano Dinger wo auf der einen Seite klick und auf der anderen normal sind, bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit. Welche würdest empfehlen können?

Der Schutz ist so´n kleiner Schaumstoffkleber... ist wegen meinem Fahrradträger, der liegt immer so dämlich auf dem Rohr auf und verkratzt dann alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (3. April 2012)

Sieht verddammt heiß aus das stereo  

Pedale sind geschmackssache. Ich fahr lieber flats und andere eben lieber klick. Mit bänderrissen an beiden sprunggelenken bleib ich aber lieber bei flats


----------



## kaktusflo (3. April 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Sieht verddammt heiß aus das stereo



Find ich auch  Danke!!!!

Deshalb hab ich die Shimano dran, da kann ich "beides" fahren... vor allem wenn´s mal kurz in die Stadt geht. Ansonsten fühle ich mich mit klicks irgendwie sicherer!


----------



## BIKESTARR (3. April 2012)

Ich würde dir eine Kombi aus Klick und Flatpedals empfehlen. Wenn du Klick magst,
passts und Flat hält um Längen besser, als Bärentatze. Je nachdem, ob du in den
Bikepark oder zu einer gemütlichen Tour aufbrichst, würde ich mir dann schon überlegen,
was für Schuhe ich anziehe (Der Halt mit Klickschuhen ist ohne klick schlechter  )
Im Wc werden, soweit ich weiß fast nur Klickies gefahren, weil du damit besser voran kommst.
Bei der Rampage oder anderen Events, wo es des Öfteren ordentlich kracht bzw. mal
ein Fuß als Hilfe genutzt wird sieht es schon anders aus.


----------



## Wutz63 (3. April 2012)

Sieht klasse aus das Stereo


----------



## Stoawichtl (4. April 2012)

Super Stereo, und die Kurbel , ein echt feines Teil


----------



## Scarx (4. April 2012)

WIE jetzt mal ohne spaß erklärt mir bitte wie man das bike dermaßen sauber halten kann liegt das daran das meins weiß ist oder muss man 5 stunden putzen?!


----------



## OIRAM (4. April 2012)

*Kann mich mit der farbe vom Stereo überhaupt nicht anfreunden. 
Da sieht man selbst am besten aus, wenn man nen Mao-Anzug beim Biken trägt. 
Ohne die Decals siehts aus, wie der unterste Dienstgrad bei der NVA.
Weiße Laufräder würden das ganze bestimmt freundlicher erscheinen lassen. 

Wünsche aber allzeit gute Fahrt...

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## kaktusflo (4. April 2012)

Scarx schrieb:


> WIE jetzt mal ohne spaß erklärt mir bitte wie man das bike dermaßen sauber halten kann liegt das daran das meins weiß ist oder muss man 5 stunden putzen?!



Mir war langweilig und ich hab mein bike mal wieder sauber gemacht... halbe Stunde fertig  Sieht natürlich nicht immer so aus 



OIRAM schrieb:


> *
> Ohne die Decals siehts aus, wie der unterste Dienstgrad bei der NVA.
> Weiße Laufräder würden das ganze bestimmt freundlicher erscheinen lassen.
> 
> ...



Das mit den weißen Laufrädern hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, ist mir aber bissl zu kostspielig!


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (4. April 2012)

UNDER CONSTRUCTION!!.......

Tja,ist fast nur noch ein halbes CUBE...

Ich hab mein Fritzz mal komplett zerlegt, wie man sieht hats ihm buchstäblich den A.....sch weggerissen...

Jetzt kommen komplett neue Lager rein, in Nirosta Ausführung , dann wird noch der Dämpfer und die Gabel geserviced und dann ist die Karre wieder bereit zur Saison....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (4. April 2012)

kaktusflo schrieb:


> Mir war langweilig und ich hab mein bike mal wieder sauber gemacht... halbe Stunde fertig  Sieht natürlich nicht immer so aus
> 
> 
> 
> Das mit den weißen Laufrädern hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, ist mir aber bissl zu kostspielig!



Bloß nicht. Gibt schon genug bunte Stereos die nach gemischter Bonbontüte aussehen.  Wie immer ist es aber einen Geschmaksfrage.


----------



## Schempi (5. April 2012)

Also, ich bin sicher etwas verwöhnt von der langen letzten Saison - aber langsam kann ich das weiße Zeug nicht mehr sehen. Sonntags hats nochmal frisch drauf geschneit und das Getaute ist angefroren - da wurds etappenweise eher Schlittenfahren.


----------



## firebean (5. April 2012)

Ach du lieber Himmel!   Wo wohnst du denn, dass da noch so viel Schnee rumliegt?


----------



## Schempi (5. April 2012)

Tegernsee, wobei man dazu sagen muss: das meiste ist inzwischen weg. Aber ab 1100 bis 1200 hm liegt er so wie am Bild eben noch in schattigen Ecken - und dann nicht zu knapp


----------



## stereorider84 (5. April 2012)

Hy kaktusflo,

dein Stereo sieht fast aus wie meines ich hab auch die Decals entfernt sieht viel besser aus aber ich hab schwarze shimano kombipedalen dran ich finde die passen besser zum bike.Aber trotzem richtig geil das Stereo.






P.S:

Änderung vom Originalzustand(Kaufzustand)

Rock shox reverb
Selle Italia Sattel
Shimano Pedale PDA 530 schwarz
Muddy Board
und demnächst Shimano xt Bremsscheiben vorne 203er und hinten 180er.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (5. April 2012)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Echt bist du 1,95m?
> 
> 
> Das sieht gar nicht so groß aus.



Doch, aber zugegeben es sieht am "humansten" aus. Hab leider kein Foto von meinem Canyon Speedmax AL (Tria/Zeitfahrbock) da, das sieht relativ äää pervers aus 



Upgrayedd schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Was sagt ihr?
> 
> ...



Also ich mag das, wenn farbige Akzente des Rahmens nicht am Rahmen aufhören - Voraussetzung dafür ist aber ein farblich passendes Trikot-Outfit, sonst beißt es sich schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTD-TeamRider (5. April 2012)

stereorider84 schrieb:


> ...
> Shimano Pedale PDA 530 schwarz
> ...


Du fährst aber eingeklickt im Gelände, oder?
Denn ich hab die Pedale auch (am Speedbike) und der Grip auf der Plattformseite ist sagenhaft schlecht, vor allem sobald es nass wird. Die Seite ist wirklich nur was, um damit zum Einkaufen zu fahren, o. ä, find ich.



Team Slow Duck schrieb:


> Also ich mag das, wenn farbige Akzente des Rahmens nicht am Rahmen  aufhören - Voraussetzung dafür ist aber ein farblich passendes  Trikot-Outfit, sonst beißt es sich schnell.


Ganz meine Meinung: rotes Bike, rotes Trikot, blaues Bike, blaues Trikot.


----------



## stereorider84 (5. April 2012)

> Du fährst aber eingeklickt im Gelände, oder?



Kommt drauf an.Im Wald und Wiesen bereich fahr ich eingeklickt aber wenns richtig hart bergab geht klick ich mich nicht ein falls ich mal schnell absteigen muss.Ich meine ich komm zwar sehr schnell aus den klickis raus aber noch schneller geht halt ohne.Ich hab ein Paar Nike Turnschuhe mit Querrillen mit denen kann ich gut die Plattformseite nutzen aber meistens Fah ich bikeschuhe mit klicks.


----------



## Boshard (6. April 2012)

Upgrayedd schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Was sagt ihr?
> 
> ...



Lass sie drauf hab ich bei Meinen LTD AMS 125 Pro auch gemacht 
den bau lieber die Außenhüllen + Rahmenschoner um das Schaut besser aus
so hab ich das gemacht


----------



## Beorn (6. April 2012)

Was passiert wenn man die da






auf ein arg beanspruchtes 44er Kettenblatt loslässt?







Genau, man kriegt einen Selbstbaubash, der irgendwie so mies aussieht, dass er wieder was besonderes wird.











Auf dass ich bei den nächsten Aufsetzern wenigstens nicht immer beim Zähneziehen hängen bleib!


----------



## Bocacanosa (7. April 2012)

Hope Tech Matchmaker-Schellen für SLX / XT an Avid Elixir 5:


















P.S. Ja, einige Leitungen könnten kürzer sein...


----------



## Wutz63 (7. April 2012)

Upgrayedd schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Was sagt ihr?
> 
> ...


 
Mach die doch zur hälfte runter....ganz runter sieht bißchen leer aus.
Hälfte abziehen, und mit Cutter dann schneiden.
Wenn es nicht ausschaut, komplett runter


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (7. April 2012)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> P.S. Ja, einige Leitungen könnten kürzer sein...


Cube kürzt die Poploc-Leitungen nie, das sieht immer so hässlich aus. 
Kannst du aber problemlos ohne Spezialwerkzeug selber kürzen.
Einziges Problemchen: Die Endkappen der Außenhüllen kannst du nicht abziehen, die sind geklemmt. Also a) andere Außenhülle nehmen oder b) Restleitung aus der Endkappe rauspulen und wieder ans verkürzte Ende draufstecken - so habs ich gemacht.


----------



## mi2 (8. April 2012)

nach langer zeit hier ma wieder meins. nichtmehr ganz so weiß wie 2011


----------



## Wutz63 (8. April 2012)

mi2 schrieb:


> nach langer zeit hier ma wieder meins. nichtmehr ganz so weiß wie 2011
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1096985


 
Oh, neue Griffe und Reifen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. April 2012)

mi2 schrieb:


> nach langer zeit hier ma wieder meins. nichtmehr ganz so weiß wie 2011


 
Mir persönlich gefällt es - nicht mehr so ein weisses "Geisterbike".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (8. April 2012)

Hier mal mein 05er  AMS LTD 
Mit DUKE SL vorne, Radium Dämpfer hinten, XT, LX mix mit Deore Shiftern. Shimano Pedale... 

Gewechselt wurde der Lenker weils orig. zu schmal war, die Louise FR wich einer Avid Exelir 5 in 185 vorne und hinten, Reifen sind jetzt MKII Prot in 2.4 (hinten sehr sehr knapp).



























^^ sogar das passende Rücklicht


----------



## Skinny_Le (8. April 2012)

Dann stelle ich euch mal mei Cube Selbstaufbau vor, nicht ganz so hochwertig wie einige andere Bikes hier aber bin trotzdem Stolz darauf.

























Teileliste:

Rahmen: Cube Limited Two 22"
Bremsen: Avid Juicy Three 185er HR/VR*
Gabel: Manitou Relic 100-130 TCP
Felgen: Mavic x223 Disc*
Naben: Shimano HB-M475 Naben mit 6 Loch Aufnahme*
Bereifung: Schwalbe Smart Sam Sport Line 2,25*
Schaltwerk: RD-M 780 Shimano XT
Umwerfer: FD-M 771 Shimano XT
Trigger: SL-M 510 (3/9) Shimano Deore
Cassette: CS-M 770 Shimano XT
Innenlager: Race Face Turbine RS
Kurbel: Truvativ FiveD
Sattelstütze\: Truvativ XR
Sattel: Fi`zi:k, Nisence CP
Vorbau: Race Face Ride 100mm
Lenker: Race Face Ride Riser 580mm
Steuersatz: Ritchey Logic ZS (Semi)*
Griffe: Ritchey WCS

Wer mehr darüber erfahren will wie es zu dem Bike kam fragt nach oder befragt Dr. Google "Mein Projekt Bike" bin eigentlich dort mehr vertreten als hier aber weiß nicht ob ich den Link hier posten kann/darf.

*
Felgen: Mavic XM117 Disc
Naben: Shimano Xt 775er Centerlocks
Reifen: VR Nobby Nic 26x2,25 (EVO) / HR Racing Ralph 26x2,25
Bremsen: Avid Code R Hebel und Code Sättel 185er VR/HR
Steuersatz: NG Sports ZS (Semi)

Skinny_Le

P.S. das Bike ist noch nicht vollständig fertig ich werde euch aber auf dem laufenden halten.
BILDER von IST Zustand folgen


Leipzig On Tour!!


----------



## OIRAM (8. April 2012)

*@ Skinny_Le

Hochwertigkeit hat nichts mit dem Preis zu tun, sondern mit der Liebe zu Detail.
Ich persönlich schneide einen Kabelbinder nicht nur mit nem Seitenschneider ab, sondern mach es ganz peniebel mit nem Cuttermesser. 
Ansonsten darfs Du Stolz auf Dein Bike sein...

@ mi2

So find ich´s viel schöner als mit den weißen Reifen...

@ Pizzaplanet

Das Rrücklicht... 

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Hmmwv (8. April 2012)

Mein Analog in Schönwetterausführung:


----------



## Skinny_Le (8. April 2012)

@ Oiram

die Kabelbinder sind nur eine Übergangslösung bis meine C-Clip Klammern ankommen deswegen hab ich die auch vorerst so gelassen. Ein paar Veränderungen werden noch kommen aber sind eher Kleinigkeiten (Steuersatz/C-Clips/Pedale)

Skinny_Le

Leipzig On Tour!!


----------



## xander.xander (9. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

so, mein Stereo ist jetzt auch aufgebaut und hat die ersten 500km hinter sich. Bis auf die Modifikation die ich am Dämpfer vornehmen musste, bin ich sehr zufrieden.

Beste Grüße

Xander


----------



## osbow (9. April 2012)

Gibt´s das Foto auch in größer? Auf dem Thumbnail sieht man kaum was.


----------



## Vincy (9. April 2012)

so sieht es aus.


----------



## Lila-Laune-Lars (9. April 2012)

Sehr schöne Farbkombi mit dem schwarz/orange, geiles Bike ... Mich persönlich würde nur noch die roten Felgenaufklebern stören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (9. April 2012)

Schick die eloxierten Sachen (und das bike natürlich auch ) bei mad-line machen lassen? hab mir auch schon überlegt die wippe in blau machen zu lassen...


----------



## blutbuche (9. April 2012)

@mi : ,, immer wieder s chön , dein bike . mir hats in der komplett weiss ausführung allerdings besser gefallen ..


----------



## xander.xander (9. April 2012)

Danke Vincy für's zoomen 

Schön dass Euch mein neuer Gaul gefällt

Die orangen Sachen hat mir ein Lieferant meines lieben Arbeitgebers eloxiert.
Die roten Aufkleber auf den Felgen mach ich erstmal virtuell weg; und dann guck ich mal ob es dann besser aussieht.
@ lilalaunelars: ich glaub Du hast vermutlich recht
@ blutbuche: weiß war's noch nie, aber nen Rahmen in den Team-2011-Farben hätt ich noch hier

Beste Grüße


----------



## xander.xander (9. April 2012)

äh sorry blutbuche; hast ja gar nicht mich gemeint 

Beste Grüße


----------



## stereorider84 (9. April 2012)

Hy xander,

geiles stereo...
was issen das hinten für ein NN ?? 2.4er???


----------



## invalid (9. April 2012)

Nach dem Winterumbau und meiner Knie OP heute wieder die ersten Meter geradelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander.xander (9. April 2012)

@stereorider84: ja, das issn 2.4er Nobby Nic. Aber den mach ich nicht nochmal drauf => zu wenig Grip bergauf über feuchte Wurzeln und Steine. Da is mir die gute RubberQueen 2.4 eindeutig lieber.

Beste Grße


----------



## stereorider84 (9. April 2012)

aha,

ich habe mir jetzt in kürzester zeit 2mal ein dorn in den 2.25 NN gefahren ich glaub ich mach in auch nicht mehr drauf.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (9. April 2012)

Schempi schrieb:


> Tegernsee, wobei man dazu sagen muss: das meiste ist inzwischen weg. Aber ab 1100 bis 1200 hm liegt er so wie am Bild eben noch in schattigen Ecken - und dann nicht zu knapp



Tegernsee? Hallo Nachbar!


----------



## mi2 (9. April 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @mi : ,, immer wieder s chön , dein bike . mir hats in der komplett weiss ausführung allerdings besser gefallen ..


 

naja die weißen rr sollen nochmal aufs scale. Und weiße griffe sehen leider sehr schnell sehr madig aus. darum diesmal rot. gefällt mir aber auch ganz gut . man sieht es zwar schlecht aber es ist auch ne weiße kette drauf. Aber das weiß hält leider nicht wirklich lange


----------



## Schempi (9. April 2012)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Tegernsee? Hallo Nachbar!



Da schau her, Gruß durchs Tal!


----------



## Wutz63 (9. April 2012)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> Mein Analog in Schönwetterausführung:


 
Was ist da für ein Lenker drauf, sieht so riesig aus.
Der Ständer geht mal nicht


----------



## Hmmwv (9. April 2012)

Das ist da Originallenker.


----------



## Scarx (11. April 2012)

Das erste cube das ich mit nem ständer sehe... Nein halt das erste cube das einen ständer hat wenn ich es sehe xD


----------



## blutbuche (11. April 2012)

....


----------



## xerto (11. April 2012)

Scarx schrieb:


> Das erste cube das ich mit nem ständer sehe... Nein halt das erste cube das einen ständer hat wenn ich es sehe xD



humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (11. April 2012)

Scarx schrieb:


> Das erste cube das ich mit nem ständer sehe... Nein halt das erste cube das einen ständer hat wenn ich es sehe xD



...immer noch falsch...das erste Cube das KEINEN Ständer mehr hat wenn ich es sehe


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (11. April 2012)

Die Baustelle geht weiter.....

Hinterbau komplett neu gelagert, neuer Dämpfer und alles schön geputzt und schön langsam wieder zusammen gebaut.


----------



## stereorider84 (11. April 2012)

Ich lach mich gerade über eure STÄNDER diskussion kaputt.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (11. April 2012)

Scarx schrieb:


> Das erste cube das ich mit nem ständer sehe... Nein halt das erste cube das einen ständer hat wenn ich es sehe xD



Grad noch die Kurve gekriegt 



Cortina schrieb:


> ...immer noch falsch...das erste Cube das KEINEN Ständer mehr hat wenn ich es sehe


----------



## derAndre (11. April 2012)

Was ist denn an nem Ständer schlimm? Das Fritzz von Cube_Airmatic hat doch auch nen Ständer!


----------



## Team Slow Duck (11. April 2012)

Austin Powers hat sogar nen Goldständer an seinem Cube!


----------



## stereorider84 (11. April 2012)

> Austin Powers hat sogar nen Goldständer an seinem Cube!



Jetzt is ganz vorbei,spring gleich aus em kellerfenster.



> Was ist denn an nem Ständer schlimm?



Nichts, solange er die selbe Farbe hat wie der Gepäckträger hinter und das Hundekörbchen vorne. ;-)


----------



## Bocacanosa (11. April 2012)

Ist von euch mal jemand mit Ständer hart gefahren???


----------



## Scarx (11. April 2012)

Oha was geht denn hier ab?! XD ich wollte doch nur meine physische Erregung beim Anblick eines Cube bikes und der Standvorrichtung des oben gezeigten Bildes in ein kleines Wortspiel einflechten xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strampelaffe (11. April 2012)

Jajaaa, die Ständer, die ich rief......


----------



## kaktusflo (11. April 2012)




----------



## Hmmwv (11. April 2012)

stereorider84 schrieb:


> Ich lach mich gerade über eure STÄNDER diskussion kaputt.


Nicht nur du!

Freut mich das mein Foto die Massen so erheitert.
Und er bleibt, der Ständer am Cube.


----------



## Stoawichtl (12. April 2012)

Weil wir schon dabei sind, an unserer Schule gabs mal ne Mathe-Lehrerin, die hieß Ständer-Vorwachs . 

So, eits aber wieder Fotos (vom Junior):







Grüße ausm Stoawald


----------



## Hmmwv (12. April 2012)

Stoawichtl schrieb:


> Weil wir schon dabei sind, an unserer Schule gabs mal ne Mathe-Lehrerin, die hieß Ständer-Vorwachs .


 
Die Arme!!


----------



## markus182 (12. April 2012)

hier mal ein Paar Eindrücke aus Tirol:






Blick ins Tal (Mayrhofen)











Leider lag ab 1700hm noch überall Schnee:
















hier ging's dann nicht mehr weiter:











und noch ein Paar Bilder ohne Bike:











Skifahren war ich auch noch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (12. April 2012)

schöne bilder !


----------



## Languste (13. April 2012)

Jaaaa, ich WILL "auch dahin"


----------



## xerto (14. April 2012)

Languste schrieb:


> Jaaaa, ich WILL "auch dahin"



schöne bilder  

aber ich will auch dahin aber ohne den weissen kram  


ich will biken


----------



## Languste (14. April 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> schöne bilder
> 
> aber ich will auch dahin aber ohne den weissen kram
> 
> ...


 

Na, genauso meinte ich das


----------



## Upgrayedd (14. April 2012)

So Mein Cube jetzt ohne Felgendecals und mit neuer Bremse. Die Hayes hat nach 600km den Geist aufgegeben -.-

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/7j/yq/7jyq3rhoyzep/large_2012-04-1415_30_25.jpg


----------



## xerto (14. April 2012)

Upgrayedd schrieb:


> So Mein Cube jetzt ohne Felgendecals und mit neuer Bremse. Die Hayes hat nach 600km den Geist aufgegeben



na da ist es ja gut das es garantie gibt..


----------



## Kruemelmonster (14. April 2012)

Upgrayedd schrieb:


> So Mein Cube jetzt ohne Felgendecals und mit neuer Bremse. Die Hayes hat nach 600km den Geist aufgegeben -.-
> [/U]



Ich habe von Anfang an die Stroker abmontiert und mit 0km bei eBay vertickt, ging sogar noch relativ gut weg. Bei mir werkelt nun auch eine Elixir 5, allerdings in weiß. Ich würde nur noch die Bremspeitschen und den Zug für die Lockout-Funktion vorne etwas kürzen, sieht noch nicht so optimal aus.


----------



## Delaheye (14. April 2012)

Upgrayedd schrieb:


> So Mein Cube jetzt ohne Felgendecals und mit neuer Bremse. Die Hayes hat nach 600km den Geist aufgegeben -.-
> 
> 
> 
> [/U]




Junge watt`n Leitungssalat


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (15. April 2012)

Genau, da kann man ja 24 km Wäsche dran aufhängen.....;D


----------



## TheNihilist (15. April 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (15. April 2012)

Sieht gut aus. Nur der Vorbau und Lenker passen irgendwie nicht ins Farbkonzept.


----------



## TheNihilist (15. April 2012)

thanks. yep that was my intention. i got bored of black 

(sorry dont speak german, however can understand)


----------



## ben_kenobi (15. April 2012)

Guten Tach,

nach Monaten hier mal auch wieder 2 Bilder:

Seit dieser Saisdon mit neuen Reifen und neuem LRS.
Die ersten 2000hm sind durch, und jetzt ne Erkältung eingefangen...klasse....


----------



## downi (15. April 2012)

Seit gestern fertig! Eigenaufbau Cube XMS 16 Zoll
Gewicht 12,0 Kg, Gesamtkosten der Einzelteile komplett 1150,00 Euro.

Ziel war es, eine leichtere Alternative zu dem Univega HT (13,5 Kg)meiner Freundin aufzubauen, und etwas mehr Komfort zu erreichen.


----------



## Dämon__ (15. April 2012)

Ist schön geworden


----------



## Wutz63 (15. April 2012)

downi schrieb:


> Seit gestern fertig! Eigenaufbau Cube XMS 16 Zoll
> Gewicht 12,0 Kg, Gesamtkosten der Einzelteile komplett 1150,00 Euro.
> 
> Ziel war es, eine leichtere Alternative zu dem Univega HT (13,5 Kg)meiner Freundin aufzubauen, und etwas mehr Komfort zu erreichen.
> ...


 
Und wie ist der Dämpfer ?


----------



## downi (15. April 2012)

Wutz63 schrieb:


> Und wie ist der Dämpfer ?


Ist ein RS Monarch RT3 den ich hier im Bikemarkt für 150 Euro geschossen habe! Ich finde den gut! Einstellen lässt er sich leicht und er macht was er soll. 

Da es mein "erstes" Fully ist, kann ich natürlich nicht überzeugend über die Vorzüge dieses Dämpfers sprechen. 
Einen Suntour Epicon wollte ich aber nicht, nach etlichen Forumsbeiträgen hier, die nicht sehr positiv von dem Suntour sprachen.


----------



## Upgrayedd (15. April 2012)

Ja werd mir wohl nacher mal ein entlüftungskit bestellen und die dinger kürzen


----------



## major_tom (15. April 2012)

Hier mal mein 2009er AMS 125.... 
Neustes Upgrade ist die Bionicon c.guide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (15. April 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> Ist schön geworden



Yep ... mir gefällt's auch.

@Downi: Hast Du gut hingekriegt .


----------



## Lebowsky (15. April 2012)

major_tom schrieb:


> Hier mal mein 2009er AMS 125....
> Neustes Upgrade ist die Bionicon c.guide



Den gleichen Montageständer habe ich auch noch rumliegen, aber der hat mir an den Auflageflächen der Kunststoffschalen immer den Lack des Rahmens zerkratzt. Ist das bei deinem nicht der Fall?
Jetzt habe ich mal Gummi-Kantenschutz an den Auflageschalen angeklebt und werde die Tage mal schauen ob das seinen Sinn und Zweck erfüllt....


----------



## major_tom (15. April 2012)

Lebowsky schrieb:


> Den gleichen Montageständer habe ich auch noch rumliegen, aber der hat mir an den Auflageflächen der Kunststoffschalen immer den Lack des Rahmens zerkratzt. Ist das bei deinem nicht der Fall?
> Jetzt habe ich mal Gummi-Kantenschutz an den Auflageschalen angeklebt und werde die Tage mal schauen ob das seinen Sinn und Zweck erfüllt....




....also bis jetzt hat meiner keine Zicken gemacht und Kratzer hab ich auch keine am Rahmen... klemm doch einfach nen alten Schlauch drüber...


----------



## kampfgnom (15. April 2012)




----------



## LittleBoomer (15. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...immer noch falsch...das erste Cube das KEINEN Ständer mehr hat wenn ich es sehe



Nein, immernoch falsch: 
Das erste Cube das ich sehe, bei dem ich keinen mehr Ständer habe.


----------



## Cortina (15. April 2012)

Wie machst Du das denn wenn Du mit Deinem fährst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (15. April 2012)

Nun, schon mal was von verstellbarer Sattelstütze gehört ?

Guts Nächtle, ich gehe jetzt schlafen wie mein Radl: Die ganze Nach mit St....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. April 2012)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Guts Nächtle, ich gehe jetzt schlafen wie mein Radl: Die ganze Nach mit St....


 Und? Wieder erwacht? Gut - dann gibt es "standing ovation" 

Viel wichtiger - dis Fritzzle vom Kampfgnom gefällt mir in der Farbgebung.......und vom Bildausschnitt sowieso.
Schöne Perspektive & frische Kampfspuren.....meins wäre sicher wieder viel zu sauber....


----------



## regenrohr (16. April 2012)

kampfgnom schrieb:


>



Jetzt noch im goldenen Schnitt und etwas benutzter und das Bild wäre besser. Finde aber den Kontrast von den blauen Elementen des Rades zu dem braun-grün des Waldes klasse!


----------



## Stef89 (16. April 2012)

gelöscht


----------



## kampfgnom (16. April 2012)

OK, goldener Schnitt und so kann ich nicht bedienen, Benutzer mit Rad schon:


----------



## derAndre (17. April 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger - dis Fritzzle vom Kampfgnom gefällt mir in der Farbgebung.......und vom Bildausschnitt sowieso.
> Schöne Perspektive & frische Kampfspuren.....meins wäre sicher wieder viel zu sauber....



Das Fritzz ist wahrlich schön aber so sauber war meins nur bei der Auslieferung und seit dem nie wieder?!?! Mir ist es Rätselhaft wie Ihr das macht, besonders bei den ganzen weißen Teilen insbesondere dem Sattel...


----------



## regenrohr (17. April 2012)

regenrohr schrieb:


> Jetzt noch im goldenen Schnitt und etwas  *benutzter* und das Bild wäre besser.





kampfgnom schrieb:


> OK, goldener Schnitt und so kann ich nicht bedienen, Benutzer mit Rad schon



 meinte nur etwas mehr "Waldimpressionen" am Rad, da es für ein Enduro doch sehr sauber ist...

aber mal was anderes: ist das die Talas oder Float?


----------



## GT-Fixer (17. April 2012)

So von meinem Team gibt es auch mal ein Update neu sind: XT Kurbel, XO Kassette und XT Kette. Die Reifen sind nur fürs kommende We montiert da ist Marathon.


----------



## LittleBoomer (18. April 2012)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> OK, goldener Schnitt und so kann ich nicht bedienen, Benutzer mit Rad schon:



Finde ich aber auch eine super Perspektive 

@Spuri: ja, ich bin wieder aufgewacht 

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Languste (18. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

auch mal ein Update von meinem.






Hatte mir gedacht das der Lenker mit den Pedalen ganz gut harmoniert.






Dazu hab ich dein ein radikales Lenkercleaning vorgenommen. 











Jetzt muessten nur noch die Leitungen gekuerzt werden. Aber da trau ich mich nicht ran , noch nicht .

Mein Fazit: Finde es passt sau gut zusammen, sieht goil aus und laesst sich TOP fahren. Diese Beurteilung schliesse ich wohlgemerkt aus den 2km Probefahrt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2 (18. April 2012)

willst du mit dem lenker fliegen? der is mal viel zu breit oder?sieht nicht gut aus imo


----------



## kampfgnom (18. April 2012)

regenrohr schrieb:


> meinte nur etwas mehr "Waldimpressionen" am Rad, da es für ein Enduro doch sehr sauber ist...
> 
> aber mal was anderes: ist das die Talas oder Float?



Ich muss gestehen, dass ich das Fritzz nicht artgerecht halte. Ich nutze es als AM-Tourer, wobei es mir aufgrund der höheren Stabilität lieber ist als ein Stereo o.ä. Immerhin spiele ich in der 90+Liga 

Die Sonntagstour lief wirklich erstaunlich sauber ab, trotz des vorherigen Regens. Das Fritzz ist aber trotz hoher Weißanteile recht pflegeleicht, Schwamm und Wasser machen regelmäßig ihre Arbeit  Der Sattel ist übrigens völlig unproblematisch, das Hochglanzweiß nimmt seit 400km null Dreck an (die textilen, schwarzen Zonen schon). 

Ach ja, ist die serienmäßige 36 Talas RLC. Die Absenkung nehme ich auch gerne mal in Anspruch -> Bequemlichkeit...


----------



## Languste (18. April 2012)

mi2 schrieb:


> willst du mit dem lenker fliegen? der is mal viel zu breit oder?sieht nicht gut aus imo


 
Naja, wie gesagt, ich Teste noch. Der originale war 720mm und der hier ist 740mm. Also, soooooo groß ist der Unterschied nun nicht. Aber wenn´s nicht klappt, dann wird er eben gekuerzt


----------



## skydog73 (18. April 2012)

Moin,

hier mal ein paar Pics von meinen Würfelchen...

ein 2010er Reaction:






und ein 2011er Fritzz:





Grüsse aus Bärlin.


----------



## LaCarolina (18. April 2012)

Languste, gefällt mir sehr der blaue Lenker, wenn auch leider flach 

Letztes update von meinem AMS






Neu ist der Poploc adjust Schalter und die schönen blauen Schaltröllchen von KCNC 

Ausserdem hat das bike seine erste Grundwäsche bekommen und Schaltung und Umwerfer wurden neu justiert.

Mein Lenker braucht kein Aufräumen, ist doch alles da, was ich brauche 







Der Lenker ist übrigens nur 64 cm breit


----------



## Languste (18. April 2012)

@LaCarolina,

tauschst du die Bremleitunegn nicht in weiß?
Wuerde doch zu den anderen Zuegen besser passen oder


----------



## Languste (18. April 2012)

skydog73 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hier mal ein paar Pics von meinen Würfelchen...
> 
> ...


 
Schoenes Teil


----------



## LaCarolina (18. April 2012)

Languste schrieb:


> @LaCarolina,
> 
> tauschst du die Bremleitunegn nicht in weiß?
> Wuerde doch zu den anderen Zuegen besser passen oder



Jaaa, würde besser passen, aber solange ich noch nicht entlüften muss und alles super funktioniert, bleibt noch das schwarz.


----------



## kampfgnom (18. April 2012)

Nach dem kleinen Detail jetzt nochmal in der Totalen:






Durch das Dämmerlicht wirkt es gespenstisch kühl und ja, eine schwarze KeFü liegt in der Garage auf Austausch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCarolina (18. April 2012)

Sehr schönes Teil 

Dir fehlen nur noch meine blauen Schalröllchen


----------



## Lebowsky (18. April 2012)

Kann man die Ergon-Griffe im technischen Gelände eigentlich gut zupacken? Hätte da Angst, dass ich da mal im Sprung oder Drop abrutsche oder wenn es ruppig wird...



kampfgnom schrieb:


> Nach dem kleinen Detail jetzt nochmal in der Totalen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheDeep (18. April 2012)

Das Cube LTD von meinem Kumpel zusammen mit meinem RedBul Al-Factory.


----------



## Languste (20. April 2012)

mi2 schrieb:


> willst du mit dem lenker fliegen? der is mal viel zu breit oder?sieht nicht gut aus imo


 
Was meinst du . Schaffst du das auch mit nem Stummellenker?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=KISnewMF4xg

Hey Mi2, die Frage war nicht ernst gemeint


----------



## HANZZ08 (20. April 2012)

skydog73 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hier mal ein paar Pics von meinen Würfelchen...
> 
> ...



Seehr geil
Gerade des 2011er gefällt mir so gut mit dem orange...

Gruß


----------



## HANZZ08 (20. April 2012)

Hier jetz auch noch n kleines bildchen von der gestrigen Tour:

auf halber Höhe




oben



Cool wars  geht erstaunlich get bergauf, aber bergab machts halt doch am meisten Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Airmatic (20. April 2012)

Fritzzle hab ich auch:

Grad frisch überholt, nähere Details im Fotoalbum!


----------



## Upgrayedd (21. April 2012)

Mit gekürzten leitungen ^^


----------



## mtblukas (21. April 2012)

Dein Bike wird immer schöner


----------



## blutbuche (21. April 2012)

@languste : hm , die "lenkstange " sieht schon arg breit aus - gewöhnungsbedürftig ... 
un d das blau des lenkers harmoniert zwar mit den pedalen , aber eher weniger mit dem blau am rahmen ...
@hanzz : wo steht denn der "pilz" ?


----------



## HANZZ08 (21. April 2012)

Geh mal in mein Fotoalbum, dann auf Touren und dann bei dem Pilzbild auf die Ortsdaten
Is neben dem Wanderweg, der vom Waldhaus richtung Oberpfalzturm geht

Gruß


----------



## Languste (21. April 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @languste : hm , die "lenkstange " sieht schon arg breit aus - gewöhnungsbedürftig ...
> un d das blau des lenkers harmoniert zwar mit den pedalen , aber eher weniger mit dem blau am rahmen ...
> 
> Is ja gut. Hab die "Lenkstange " auf 700mm eingekuerzt. Jetzt siehts wieder normal aus. Obwohl, schlechtes fahren war es mit den 740 auch nicht. Nur, man kommt fast nirgends mehr durch
> ...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. April 2012)

Languste schrieb:


> Und das blau, ja ein anderes blau was zur Rahmenfarbe passt gibts ja nicht .


 Rahmen wechseln?  - o.k. ich bin ja schon weg....


----------



## blutbuche (21. April 2012)

danke für pn !


----------



## BIKESTARR (21. April 2012)

Hier passt es eigentlich auch


----------



## HANZZ08 (21. April 2012)

Geiles Vid
Aber vom bike selber kann man jetz nich wirklich was erkennen, ausser, dass es n stäreoh pro iss.
Hier auch noch n weitaus kürzeres vid von der diesjährigen Eiszeit:
Und bevor sich jemand über den Helm beschwert: da hats -15° gehabt^^

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderblome (22. April 2012)

Cube flying circus 2007
Rock Shox Reba Team dual air 120mm von 2010
Race Face Diabolus Kurbel
"                       " Sattelstütze
"                       " Lenker
"                       " D2 35mm Vorbau
"                       " X-type
Crank Brothers 5050xx (nicht auf den Bildern zu sehn)
Atomlab Pimp Felgen
DT Swiss Champion 3 Speichen
Da Bomb Headspin (snow camo) Naben
half link Kette
Cube Sattel
Schwalbe Table Top
Avid juicy 7 160mm 
Race Face Griffe
Six Pack Steuersatz / Sattelklemme

mein ganzer Stolz im Eigenaufbau

bitte um eure Meinung


----------



## zett78 (22. April 2012)




----------



## Plueschbox (22. April 2012)




----------



## Cube_Airmatic (22. April 2012)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Dein Bike wird immer schöner



Welches?


----------



## tyler1109 (22. April 2012)

Schönes Bike  zett78.

Ist es ein Elektrobike?

Sieht im Hintergrund am Vorderrad so aus 

Viel Spass damit!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. April 2012)

Thunderblome schrieb:


> Cube flying circus 2007....mein ganzer Stolz im Eigenaufbau...bitte um eure Meinung


 
 Eigenaufbau ist immer des Lobes wert! 
Ich wäre da sicher zu unversiert. 
Farbkombi ist auch ganz o.k. - Sattelüberhöhung Katifreundlich 
Ja ganz gut soweit - aber ich sehe gerade, Du bist noch nicht ganz fertig.
Musst noch eine komplette Bremsanlage montieren....

Im Ernst - viel Spaß nun damit.... und gib nicht *zu* viel auf die Meinungen Anderer!
Dir muss es gefallen & taugen.


----------



## BIKESTARR (22. April 2012)

@Thunderblome
Sieht gut aus! Weißt du wie viel es wiegt?


----------



## CheapTrick (22. April 2012)

Seit Montag meins


----------



## stereorider84 (22. April 2012)

Hy, 
ich hab das Bild zwar schon im Stereo Thread aber hier passt es ja auch.
CRASH bei der heutigen Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. April 2012)

stereorider84 schrieb:


> CRASH bei der heutigen Tour.


 F***! Wie ist denn das .... Stein?
Mein Beileid!


----------



## Languste (22. April 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> F***! Wie ist denn das .... Stein?
> Mein Beileid!


 
Ausbeulen oder Spachteln hilft da wohl nicht mehr 
Kacke.................


----------



## JDEM (22. April 2012)

Sieht übel aus... sei froh das dir nix weiter passiert ist, aber vertrauen würde ich dem Teil nicht mehr! Vll. zeigt sich ja Cube kulant und macht dir ein Tauschangebot.


----------



## stereorider84 (22. April 2012)

Da war ein Baum im weg.Fahren kann man es noch. Entweder so lassen oder spachteln.
Wird sich morgen zeigen.


----------



## markus182 (22. April 2012)

warum sollte das denn nicht mehr fahrbar sein?
Ist doch nen alurahmen und so "groß" ist die delle doch jetzt auch wieder nicht


----------



## stereorider84 (22. April 2012)

> Ist doch nen alurahmen und so "groß" ist die delle doch jetzt auch wieder nicht



ja hast recht, das sieht auf dem foto echt mehr aus als es ist.
Ich hab mich auch erschrocken als ich es auf dem bild sah, in
wirklichkeit ist die delle etwa so groß wie ein 1euro stück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (22. April 2012)

Sieht hier aber ein wenig anders aus:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9433981&postcount=5528

Passiert halt bei Coladosen, das Risiko fährt halt immer mit  (Hab ja euch eine)!


----------



## Dämon__ (23. April 2012)

Einfach weitere fahren und im Auge behalten, Alu bricht ja nicht schlagartig wie Carbon.


----------



## Tobias82797 (23. April 2012)

@ CheapTrick Welches LTD ist das genau?


----------



## pillehille (23. April 2012)

CUBE LTD Team, mal anders






Nachdem mein All-Mountain Rahmen nicht lieferbar war habe ich mal alle Teile an meinen alten LTD Rahmen gebaut. Zwar ist der Rahmen nicht auf 140-100mm Gabel ausgelegt, fährt sich trotzdem echt gut


----------



## CheapTrick (23. April 2012)

Tobias82797 schrieb:


> @ CheapTrick Welches LTD ist das genau?



Ist ein Ltd Pro 29


----------



## Languste (24. April 2012)

pillehille schrieb:


> CUBE LTD Team, mal anders
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wie faehrt es sich denn so mit den falsch herum montierten Griffen? 
Oder war das absichtlich so


----------



## pillehille (24. April 2012)

Keine Ahnung wie es sich damit fährt, meine sind zumindestens nach Anleitung montiert.
Der Griff mit einem "R" kommt nach rechts und mit "L" glaube ich nach Links 

Oder was soll falsch montiert sein?


----------



## Languste (24. April 2012)

pillehille schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie es sich damit fährt, meine sind zumindestens nach Anleitung montiert.
> Der Griff mit einem "R" kommt nach rechts und mit "L" glaube ich nach Links
> 
> Oder was soll falsch montiert sein?


 
Das mit L und R meine ich nicht.
Aber die Klemmung nach oben 
Hast du keine Angst dir da mal die Finger aufzureissen?
Bei den Bikes die ich bisher gesehen habe, war die Verschraubung 
des Griffes immer nach unten, oder taeusche ich mich da.
Aber wenn du damit keine Probleme hast, dann laß es so, sieht halt 
nicht so aus wie das was ich kenne.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. April 2012)

Languste schrieb:


> Aber die Klemmung nach oben



 
Für die Einen ist es die Klemmung nach oben - für die Anderen das kürzeste Lenkerhörnchen der Welt! 

Aber Languste hast schon recht - in der Regel machen wohl die meisten schon aus optischen Gründen die 
Sache aus dem "Sichtfeld" - sprich nach unten hin.
Die Finger sind glaube ich so herum auch nicht wirklich in Gefahr - sollte ja keine scharfe Kante dran sein.
Also in meinen Augen eine eher optische Angelegenheit.


----------



## pillehille (24. April 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Für die Einen ist es die Klemmung nach oben - für die Anderen das kürzeste Lenkerhörnchen der Welt!
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (24. April 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Für die Einen ist es die Klemmung nach oben - für die Anderen das kürzeste Lenkerhörnchen der Welt!


 
Köstlich


----------



## Languste (25. April 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Für die Einen ist es die Klemmung nach oben - für die Anderen das kürzeste Lenkerhörnchen der Welt!
> 
> Das ist ja mal Treffend ausgedrueckt


----------



## derAndre (25. April 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Also in meinen Augen eine eher optische Angelegenheit.



Also ich mag nur ungern widersprechen aber es ist vor allem eine ergonomische Angelegenheit. Der Griff ist ja nicht einfach rund. Innen hat der Griff einen kleinen Flansch der verhindern soll das die Hand nach innen abrutscht. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hat der Griff auch einen verstärkten Bereich für den Handballen und einen Bereich für die Finger.


----------



## pillehille (25. April 2012)

die Klemme ist nicht fest am Griff, deshalb ist das wumpe wie die Klemmen positioniert sind,


----------



## FreshPrince (25. April 2012)

*Will mal stolz meinen selbst polierten Vorbau und Sattelstütze zeigen!*














*Und jetzt hätt ich gern noch feedback zu meinen Reifen. Ich glaube ich habe mir die weiße Karkasse der Reifen übergesehen.
Wie findet Ihr das denn? Ich weiß nicht so richtig ob ich optisch mit normalen zufrieden wäre.*


----------



## Benni24 (25. April 2012)

Ich finds irgendwie cool. 

Was sind das für Bremsen / Bremsscheiben?

Kann es sein das dein Sattel ein bisschen zu sehr auf Selbstbefriedigung steht? (Etwas zu weit nach oben mit der Spitze    )


Grüße


----------



## Benni24 (25. April 2012)

Hier mal ein fast aktuelles von meinem Bike:





Hab mir doch wieder die Cube Race Griffe in weiß dran geschraubt.


Grüße


----------



## skydog73 (26. April 2012)

@ FreshPrince:

Ich find die Reifen mit den weissen Flanken dufte - passt zum Bike ... und hat nicht jeder.
Gefällt mir auf jeden Fall besser als die Schwalbe-Reifen mit dem weissen Streifen oder ganz in grau .. 

Grüsse aus Bärlin


----------



## FreshPrince (26. April 2012)

Vielen Dank für euer Feedback!

@Benni24:
Das sind Formula RX Bemsen. Hast du die nicht schon original an deinem Reaction? Die Scheiben sind Hope's Floating Disks. (203/160)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (26. April 2012)

neue Pedalen mussten her


----------



## mi2 (26. April 2012)

das ltd und die beiden reactions  geil


----------



## buschhase (26. April 2012)

@Flesh: Mir persönlich gefallen die Reifen überhaupt nicht  Und ist die VR-Bremse nicht leicht überdimensioniert?

@Groudon: Bei Leftis bekomm ich irgendwie immer einen Lachanfall  Aber auch wieder reiner persönlicher Geschmack und der tut bekanntlich ja nichts zur Sache. Ansonstn würde evtl. ne schwarze Stütze noch besser aussehen.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Benni24 (26. April 2012)

FreshPrince schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für euer Feedback!
> 
> @Benni24:
> Das sind Formula RX Bemsen. Hast du die nicht schon original an deinem Reaction? Die Scheiben sind Hope's Floating Disks. (203/160)




Haste mit denen die gleiche Bremsleistung wie mit den Originalen? Hab gehört viele fahren mit den RX Bremsen die von der XT Bremsscheibe von Shimano.


Lästiges quietschen (bei Nässe auch gerne heulen) ist nämlich der Standard bei den Formula RX 

Brauch nämlich bald mal neue Bremsscheiben *hust* Optik 4 all 


Grüße


----------



## andi_tool (26. April 2012)

Benni24 schrieb:


> Haste mit denen die gleiche Bremsleistung wie mit den Originalen? Hab gehört viele fahren mit den RX Bremsen die von der XT Bremsscheibe von Shimano.
> 
> 
> Lästiges quietschen (bei Nässe auch gerne heulen) ist nämlich der Standard bei den Formula RX
> ...



Hi Benni,

ich meine RX vertickt und mir Magura Louise Carbon montiert.

Auf einmal habe ich sagenhaft leise Bremsen.... 

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Team Slow Duck (26. April 2012)

​


FreshPrince schrieb:


> *Und jetzt hätt ich gern noch feedback zu meinen Reifen. Ich glaube ich habe mir die weiße Karkasse der Reifen übergesehen.*
> * Wie findet Ihr das denn? *​



Hm, nicht völlig unpassend, allerdings haben die so ein Retro-Flair à la 30er-Jahre-Schwinn-Cruiser, der Großvater des Mountainbikes. Problem bei weißen Reifenflanken ist halt gern die Verschmutzung, da ist der Pflegeaufwand recht hoch, wenn sie weiß bleiben sollen. Wenn das Material dann sich langsam verfärbt ... ​ 


buschhase schrieb:


> @Groudon: Bei Leftis bekomm ich irgendwie immer einen Lachanfall



Ich hab sofort immer ein Wort im Kopf: Paralympics.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (26. April 2012)

@FreshPrince
So hat das Rad einen Wiedererkennungswert. Ich würde sie dranlassen.


----------



## Dämon__ (26. April 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> @Groudon: Bei Leftis bekomm ich irgendwie immer einen Lachanfall
> Gruß
> Nico



bist noch keine gefahren gell


----------



## buschhase (26. April 2012)

War nicht auf die Qualität bezogen, sondern ausschließlich aufs äußerliche. Aber nein, auch noch nie gefahren. Wüsste auch nicht, was an denen so anders als an normalen Gabeln sein soll. Evtl. die Steifigkeiten, aber naja.

Gruß
Nico

Tante edit sagt: Ob das Ansprechverhalten nun wirklich so das Ei des Kolumbus ist, oder  da viel ''Einbildung'' bei ist, kann ich erfahrungsbedingt nicht  beurteilen.


----------



## FreshPrince (26. April 2012)

@mi2
Vielen Dank!

@buschhase:
Ich muss dir vollkommen recht geben. Die Scheibe ist schon mindestens ne Nummer zu groß, zudem wiege ich auch nur 65kg. Hab die aber relativ günstig in der Bucht geschossen.

@Benni24
Meinst du die Scheiben? Ich kann zu originalen Scheiben der RX nichts sagen. Das Bike war ursprünglich mal ´n Acid. Da waren Hayes Stroker Ryde verbaut. Hab dann die RX und die Scheiben einzeln gekauft. Ich kann die Hope Floatings ansolut empfehlen, sie quietschen definitiv nicht. Das heulen wenn sie nass sind, ist natürlich auch bei diesen Scheiben. Wie bei allen anderen auch - kurz warmbremsen und dann wars das auch schon wieder mit dem heulen.


----------



## Groudon (27. April 2012)

@bischhase:

Also bei mir ist es so, dass ich KEINE Gabel gefahren bin, die bisher wirkich so gut auch auf Kleinigkeiten angesprochen hat. Das war wirklich erste Sahne!

Also für mich gibt es keine andere Gabel mehr! In jedes neue Bike würde ich die Lefty wieder einbauen bzw. mir das Bike extra nach der Gabel aussuchen von der Kompalität.


----------



## DieMammuts (27. April 2012)

Hallo, nun bin ich auch mit meinem Cube fertig! 
















- Cube Sting HPC
- Gewicht: 12,5 kg
- original ist eigentlich nur noch der Rahmen...

Viele Grüße,
Martin


----------



## FreshPrince (27. April 2012)

Fettes  Teil!


----------



## HANZZ08 (28. April 2012)

Seehr cool, dein Sting
Viel spaß damit


----------



## ibinsnur (29. April 2012)

war heute auch mal wieder mit meinem inneren schweinehund unterwegs ...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. April 2012)

ibinsnur schrieb:


> war heute auch mal wieder mit meinem inneren schweinehund unterwegs ...


 
 sieht ja cool aus - oder war mein Apfelsaft schon vergoren....
Ich nehme an letzterer sitzt faul herum....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (29. April 2012)

Ääändlich wieder unterwegs!






Die Nägel sind seit vorgestern aus dem Handgelenk und es hat heute kurz aufgehört, wie aus Eimern zu schütten! Die Harvester haben in den 9 Monaten zwangspause ganz schön hier gewütet...


----------



## thedifferent82 (29. April 2012)

Mein 2 Wochen altes AMS 150 Pro  Die Decals auf den Laufrädern hab ich mittlerweile entfernt und rote Pedale sind auch schon bestellt.


----------



## Lebowsky (30. April 2012)

Mein 2011er AMS 125 Pro

Neue Parts:
- 2011/12er Shimano XT Ice-Tec Bremsscheiben
- Truvativ 70mm Vorbau (der Originale war ein 100er)
- Fat Albert 2,25er

Vorherige Änderungen:
- RockShox Reverb
- DT Swiss X1900 Laufradsatz


----------



## Team Slow Duck (30. April 2012)

thedifferent82 schrieb:


> Mein 2 Wochen altes AMS 150 Pro
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1108734



 Ich habe mir nach langem inneren Kampf nun doch ein AMS 150 pro bestellt, wird voraussichtlich Mi fertig sein. Werde mir aber XT-Bremsen anbauen, das DOT-Gelumpe wandert dann in die Börse oder Bucht. An meinem Hardtail sind die 775er XT und mit denen bin ich sehr zufrieden, die neuen 785er sollen ja nochmals in Sachen Bremskraft zulegen.


----------



## Upgrayedd (30. April 2012)

> - Truvativ 70mm Vorbau (der Originale war ein 100er)



Wie fährt sichs mit kurzem?


----------



## Lebowsky (30. April 2012)

Upgrayedd schrieb:


> Wie fährt sichs mit kurzem?



Angenehm und direkt.
Nur bei steilen Uphill-Rampen muss ich die Gabel absenken und meinen Körperschwerpunkt extremer als vorher senken...


----------



## regenrohr (30. April 2012)

Lebowsky schrieb:


>



wäre mir persönlich zu überladen das ganze, aber mit dem Vorbau muss ich Dir Recht geben, hatte meinen auch recht schnell getauscht (120 gegen 65)


----------



## kante2004 (30. April 2012)

Tip: Die Ganganzeige abmachen und durch die Abdeckplatten ersetzen. Das schafft mehr Platz für den Reverb-Remote!


----------



## Lebowsky (30. April 2012)

Also ich komme mit dem Cockpit soweit gut klar 
Und an den Reverb-Hebel komme ich mit dem Daumen auch jederzeit gut ran...aber stimmt schon, die Ganganzeigen werde ich mal entfernen damit es aufgeräumter aussieht.
Die Abdeckplatten sind an den SLX-Hebeln schon vorhanden (im Gehäuse wenn ich mich nicht irre)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus182 (30. April 2012)

Bei den XT Hebeln klemmen die unter den Ganganzeigen.
Wird bei den SLX wohl nicht anders sein...


----------



## buschhase (30. April 2012)

Genau so ist es.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (1. Mai 2012)

Lebowsky schrieb:


>


Am Unterrohr ober- und unterhalb des Cube-Logos sind da ja 2 Bohrungen. Ist das eine zweite Trinkflaschenhalterung? Find ich ja leicht sinnfrei platziert, so in der direkten Schlammschussbahn.


----------



## Soldi (1. Mai 2012)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Am Unterrohr ober- und unterhalb des Cube-Logos sind da ja 2 Bohrungen. Ist das eine zweite Trinkflaschenhalterung? Find ich ja leicht sinnfrei platziert, so in der direkten Schlammschussbahn.


Ist ne Alibi-Lösung, hatte mein 2007er Stereo auch. So hast Du die Möglichkein ne zweite Flasche zu montieren, Du musst ja nicht  . 
Es gibt Rahmen die haben die Bohrungen, aber der Platz reicht nicht für 2 Halter, dann lieber diese Lösung .


----------



## Boshard (1. Mai 2012)

Bein Meinem CUBE LTD AMS 125 PRO
sind keine schrauben am unterrohr 

Die Schalt anzeigen hab ich auch abgebaut 
ohne sieht das besser aus


----------



## Upgrayedd (1. Mai 2012)

Und ich dachte immer die bohrungen sind für einen Mudguard vorgesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (1. Mai 2012)

Heute mal die erste kleine Tour mit 60er Vorbau und geändertem Cockpit  (Schaltanzeigen weg, Bremse weiter innen mit Matchmakerschellen  montiert) gemacht. 

"Vom Feeling her ein gutes Gefühl", oder wie heißt das...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. Mai 2012)




----------



## kartenhaus (1. Mai 2012)

Anbei das Bike meiner Freundin, gegenüber dem Vorjahr haben wir die Laufräder getauscht, jetzt schmücken das Rad DT Swiss Laufräder, wobei die roten Schriftzüge entfernt wurden.  
Mit den Laufrädern wurden gleich die Bremsscheiben auf Shimano XT Ice Tech gewechselt, da mit den Formula Scheiben es ein einzige Gequietsche war.
Griffe wurden von Ergon GP1 auf Specialized Targa getauscht, glaub das waren so die letzten Umbaute, wobei die Reifen sind verschleißtechnisch neu. Sattel ist noch bestellt, da kommt was neues drauf, der ist imo zu bunt.


----------



## LaCarolina (2. Mai 2012)

@ Kartenhaus 

Wie ist denn der Mountainking auf Asfalt? Hab fast das gleiche Bike, aber vorne hab ich grad den Maxxis Advantage gegen den X-King getauscht. Der X-king ist auf Asfalt super, aber ich weiss noch nicht ob der mir im Gelände reicht.


----------



## Dr.Schlucke (2. Mai 2012)

Lebowsky schrieb:


> Mein 2011er AMS 125 Pro
> 
> Neue Parts:
> - 2011/12er Shimano XT Ice-Tec Bremsscheiben
> ...


 
Sieht so aus, als wäre der Schlauch in Deinem Vorderrad gewandert. Wenn Du nicht aufpasst, reißt Dir diese völlig kontraproduktive Mutter, die auf der Felge aufliegt, das Ventil ab...nur so als Tip


----------



## Bocacanosa (2. Mai 2012)

Dr.Schlucke schrieb:


> Sieht so aus, als wäre der Schlauch in Deinem Vorderrad gewandert. Wenn Du nicht aufpasst, reißt Dir diese völlig kontraproduktive Mutter, die auf der Felge aufliegt, das Ventil ab...nur so als Tip



Und dafür muss man alle Fotos zitieren?

Nur so als Tip


----------



## Dr.Schlucke (2. Mai 2012)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Und dafür muss man alle Fotos zitieren?
> 
> Nur so als Tip


 

...weißt Du doch nicht.


----------



## Kruemelmonster (2. Mai 2012)

Komplette Bilderzitate müssen nicht sein. Bitte editiere das noch.


----------



## kartenhaus (2. Mai 2012)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> @ Kartenhaus
> 
> Wie ist denn der Mountainking auf Asfalt? Hab fast das gleiche Bike, aber vorne hab ich grad den Maxxis Advantage gegen den X-King getauscht. Der X-king ist auf Asfalt super, aber ich weiss noch nicht ob der mir im Gelände reicht.



Wir finden die Kombination sehr gut und auf Asphalt ist er imo nur minimal schlechter als der X-King und hat dafür aber sehr guten Grip. Sind beides die Protection Versionen mit der besseren Gummimischung. Unsere Erfahrungen decken sich sehr gut mit folgendem Test: 
http://www.conti-online.com/generator/www/de/de/continental/fahrrad/allgemein/news/download/testsieg_mtb_0810_de.pdf


----------



## Gruthor (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

jetzt mag ich auch mal mein Cube LTD zeigen. Ich habe das Rad Anfang des Jahres gekauft. Ganz neu ist es auf den Bildern nicht mehr, hat schon 300km und 3000hm hinter sich gebracht. Der Anfang ist also gemacht. Das Bike ist noch fast serienmäßig, aber ich denke das ändert sich im Laufe der Zeit... 

So, nun lass ich mal die Bilder sprechen:









Gruß
Gruthor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (3. Mai 2012)

ibinsnur schrieb:


> war heute auch mal wieder mit meinem inneren schweinehund unterwegs ...



sorry, dass ich mich hier einklink  - und so spät noch
aber das bild gefällt mir wirklich saugut

das wollt ich nur mal eben loswerden


----------



## Team Slow Duck (3. Mai 2012)

Sodale, eben mein neues Cübchen abholen gewest und nun erstmal kleene Baustelle in meiner Computer- und Fahrradkammer.  

Die Formulas fliegen gleich raus und wandern in den Markt, die XT (785) liegen schon zur Montage bereit (mein Ltd pro hat auch XT (775) - das DOT-Gelumpe tu ich mir nicht an). Leider hab ich Depp mich bei der Produktabbildung vom Spiderarm der Formulascheiben irritieren lassen und bin von Centerlock ausgegangen, somit hab ich die falschen Bremsscheiben bestellt . Naja, müssen sie halt zurück. Ächz. Wochenende soll eh verregnet werden, wenn der Ersatz am Sa eintrifft, kann ich ja trotzdem noch alles fahrfertig montieren. Nach 20 Jahren MTB (1992 als Schüler das erste erferienjobbt) nun mein erstes Fully


----------



## ibinsnur (3. Mai 2012)

@jojo2

hier habe ich noch eines:


----------



## Boshard (3. Mai 2012)

Hier mal meine neueste erungenschaft


----------



## ibinsnur (3. Mai 2012)

lässig - was wiegt denn das teil?


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (3. Mai 2012)

Hier mal einige Bilder von meinem LTD, mit einigen getauschten Anbauteilen:


 

 



neu sind:
- XT-Schalthebel (beste Investition bisher, Multirelease und dieses satte Klacken beim Schalten, so ein wenig SRAM-like - ein Traum )
- XT Umwerfer 
- Sixpack Sattelstütze
- kürzerer Easton-Vorbau
- 22er Kettenblatt - verträgt sich mit meiner hochfrequenten Kurbelei besser


----------



## jojo2 (3. Mai 2012)

ibinsnur schrieb:


> @jojo2
> 
> hier habe ich noch eines...



und wenn ich jetzt sag, dass mir das auch gefält,
zauberst du wahrscheinlich noch ein paar aus dem hut ...
trotzdem schön

und damit verabschied ich mich vorerst mal wieder aus dem cube-thread,
denn ich hab seit fast drei jahren gar kein cube mehr
euch viel spass noch!


----------



## Silvermoon (3. Mai 2012)

*Ich möchte mal ein bißchen Farbe ins Spiel bringen und Lust auf den (hoffentlich) schönen Sommer machen: *

*Mein kleines CUBE Stereo WLS ....*​





*...mit neuen Flats (DMR - Vault Plattformpedale - 2012):*



​
Leider wurden die *Reverse Trail Seekers*, die ich anfänglich drauf hatte, *von Reverse Components Ende April wieder zurückgerufen.*
Grund: *Auftretendes Spiel in der Achse kann dazu führen, dass gegebenenfalls das Pedal bei Belastung abbrechen könnte*  Tja, und leider hatten meine ein leichtes Achsspiel 
Hab dann mit dem Kundenservice des Versandhandels telefoniert (die mich auch per Email darauf hingewiesen hatten) und die rieten mir, das Pedal sicherheitshalber zurückzuschicken, Geld wird zurückerstattet.
*Hinweis:*
Also, falls eine/r von Euch auch diese Trail Seeker Plattformpedale von Reverse hat (und evtl noch nicht per Email über die Rückrufaktion informiert wurde), überprüft sie bitte, ob auch diese Achsspiel aufweisen und setzt Euch mit eurem Händler in Verbindung.

Ersatz war glücklicherweise schnell gefunden: die DMR - Vault Plattformpedale, farblich passen sie ja auch


----------



## QBE84 (3. Mai 2012)

Nach dem Vulkan Bike Marathon 2011


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (3. Mai 2012)

@QBE84:

 Sollte da vielleicht noch ein Bild mit zu sehen sein???


ah ja, jetzt seh ich`s , sorry!!!


----------



## Hmmwv (3. Mai 2012)

Hübsch hübsch, eine weiße Gabel würde noch fehlen. ;-)


----------



## QBE84 (3. Mai 2012)

ja ich weiss, müsste jetzt aber da sein 

@ Silver

sieht gut aus dein Stereo


----------



## Silvermoon (3. Mai 2012)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> Hübsch hübsch, eine weiße Gabel würde noch fehlen. ;-)





... man muss halt nehmen was man kriegt 
Dachte ich aber anfangs auch, inzwischen finde ich die Kombi/den Kontrast mit der schwarzen Gabel gar nicht mal so übel 

Mut zum Kontrast, sag ich nur


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (3. Mai 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Mut zum Kontrast, sag ich nur


Eben. Umgekehrt gibts ja auch oft schwarze Bikes mit weißer Gabel (Canyon z.B.)


----------



## Boshard (6. Mai 2012)

Hier mal Paar Bessere Bilder 
  Vom Cube Fritzz Pro 2012 
  Bike ist in 20Zoll und wiegt 15KG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibinsnur (6. Mai 2012)




----------



## GKD (6. Mai 2012)

Am Freitag bei einer kleinen Tour:


----------



## niceann (6. Mai 2012)




----------



## ibinsnur (6. Mai 2012)

geiles bike und geiles pic!


----------



## blutbuche (6. Mai 2012)

@boshard :  !


----------



## pectinatus (6. Mai 2012)

Ich stell hier mal meinen Neuaufbau vor. Der Rahmen ist ein 2010'er Modell und wurde mit einer neuen Durin und Teilen von meinem alten Elite aufgebaut. Noch nicht ganz fertig aber soweit fahrbereit. Der Dura Ace Umwerfer, zum Beispiel, liegt hier noch rum und wartet auf den Einbau.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Landjaeger (6. Mai 2012)




----------



## Asko (6. Mai 2012)

Tolles Stereo!
Hast du wirklich die Silberne XT Kurbel gegen ne Schwarze getauscht? 
Nur der Flaschenhalter passt irgendwie nicht so ganz find ich. Luxusprobleme...


----------



## Landjaeger (6. Mai 2012)

Danke! 

 Eigentlich hätte ich schon gerne die silberne Kurbe drauf, aber das Stereo ist ein Rabe Bike Special Edition und es kommt "leider" mit einer schwarzen Kurben und komplett XT Ausstattung 
 Lol, mit dem Flaschenhalter hats du rech, der muss ab (wollte ich eigenlich fürs Foto auch schon abmachen. Als ich das Bike gekauft habe wollte ich unbedingt noch Zubehör haben, dann gabs halt so n doofen Flaschenhalter dazu.


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. Mai 2012)

@Stephan: Schönes Foto .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (6. Mai 2012)

So lecker das ELITE auch ist  ich nehm das STEREO


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. Mai 2012)

Was willst Du mit zweien  ... obwohl, links und rechts eins an die Füße geschnallt und dann könnt' mir richtig Stereo fahren


----------



## Cortina (7. Mai 2012)

STEREO  was machst Du dann bei Dolby 5:1


----------



## Sirrah73 (7. Mai 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> STEREO  was machst Du dann bei Dolby 5:1



Oh  5.1 wird schwierig. 2.2 würde gehen. Zwei an die Arme und Zwei an die Füße genommen ....


----------



## osbow (7. Mai 2012)

@ Landjaeger Falls du die Kurbel loswerden willst nehme ich die gerne.


----------



## dusi__ (7. Mai 2012)

5.1 ? 









das 12´er stereo ist wirklich lecker. aber das elite steht ihm in nichts nach (ausser vielleicht dem spacertürmchen)


----------



## pectinatus (7. Mai 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> das 12´er stereo ist wirklich lecker. aber das elite steht ihm in nichts nach (ausser vielleicht dem spacertürmchen)



Danke, danke.
Der Spacerturm hat seinen Grund. Der derzeit verbaute FSA Steuersatz hat ein offenes unteres Lager, dafür *im* Steuerkopf. Für den Fall, dass das Lager sich schneller als gedacht verabschiedet, wird ein Acros Lager eingebaut und das liegt aussen und baut deshalb höher. Da hab ich mir mal eine "kleine" Reserve aufgehoben....denn ab ist ab und so ein Gabelschaft klebt sich schlecht....


----------



## Die_Bremse (7. Mai 2012)

Wollte euch mal meine gute alte Lady 1 vorstellen. Nen Cube Limited, hat mir 11 Jahre treue Dienste geleistet und frißt bei mir seit den 30.Dezember 2011 sein Gnadenbrot als voll fahrfähiges Reserverad im Keller


----------



## Die_Bremse (7. Mai 2012)

Und das ist meine neue Lady 2! Seit dem 1.1.2012 im Einsatz!!!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1116968


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1116970
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1116967
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1116965



[/[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1116966]
	
url]

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1116964


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (7. Mai 2012)

Klappt doch 

Wo ist denn das im MK? kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, komme ja auch ursprünglich daher...


----------



## Die_Bremse (7. Mai 2012)

Sorry ich übe noch.... habs gerade geändert hoffe ist jetzt besser!!!


----------



## Die_Bremse (7. Mai 2012)

Und hier mal ein kleiner Blick auf unsere Cube gang


----------



## Die_Bremse (7. Mai 2012)

Nähe Iserlohn!


----------



## pectinatus (7. Mai 2012)

Da der Hintergrund nicht so toll war, bin ich nochmal los. 

















Ich hoffe es wird nicht zu viel. Bilder sind immer gut, das locker den Text etwas auf und entspannt die Augen.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Markus i35 (7. Mai 2012)

sind die Griffe nicht falsch montiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Mai 2012)

Doch, sind sie. Für den Rest ein sehr schönes Rad, da kann man nur neidisch werden .


----------



## Markus i35 (7. Mai 2012)

ich finde das Rad auch sehr schön,
aber für mich als Walrossbaby nicht geeignet


----------



## Herr Frodo (7. Mai 2012)

Tolle Bilder vom ELITE.!

                 Super gemacht Stephan...
Sieht aus, als wäre es dort aufgewachsen.


----------



## LaCarolina (7. Mai 2012)

Sehr schöne Bilder, und endlich mal Dreck am Rad. Ich weiss echt nicht, wie manche immer so peinlich saubere Räder haben können


----------



## pectinatus (7. Mai 2012)

Markus i35 schrieb:


> sind die Griffe nicht falsch montiert?



Ich hab beide Möglichkeiten ausprobiert und für mich waren sie so angenehmer zu fahren.


----------



## ChaosChris (10. Mai 2012)

Hier mein erstes NEU gekauftes Fahrrad  *stolzbin*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Mai 2012)

ChaosChris schrieb:


> Hier mein erstes NEU gekauftes Fahrrad  *stolzbin*


 
 zurecht *stolzsein* Du kannst...
Das "Schwarze" ist einfach zeitlos.... und irgendwie sieht es so "schlicht" und dadurch edel aus. An den "neuen" Schriftzug habe ich mich auch gewöhnt....Glückwunsch & allzeit gute Fahrt!

PS: Würde den Schnellverschluß am HR in der Stellung ändern - so nimmst Du im Gelände unter ungüstigen Umständen ´nen Ast/Zweig mit - 
der Dir razz fazz den Verschluß aufmacht!

Ach ja - bring dem Händler seinen Ständer wieder - oder war der mit im Preis.  Ich hätte dann wohl auch besser "handeln" sollen....
Gefällt!


----------



## ChaosChris (10. Mai 2012)

Danke spurhalter,
Farbe war mir egal, Hauptsache *Schwarz* ! 

Guter Tipp mit dem Schnellverschluss, war mir gar nicht aufgefallen.

Der StÃ¤nder war leider nicht dabei, hab ich aber gÃ¼nstig *hier* fÃ¼r 20 â¬ gekauft, echt klasse Teil ! 
Ist das Geld auf jeden Fall wert.


----------



## Gummischwain (11. Mai 2012)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder, und endlich mal Dreck am Rad. Ich weiss echt nicht, wie manche immer so peinlich saubere Räder haben können



Da frag mal Spurhalter. 
Der hat das anscheinend perfektioniert. Sein AMS sieht immer aus wie neu gekauft... komischer Weise auch wenn er Tourenbilder zeigt.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. Mai 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Da frag mal Spurhalter.
> Der hat das anscheinend perfektioniert. Sein AMS sieht immer aus wie neu gekauft... komischer Weise auch wenn er Tourenbilder zeigt.



 Richtig! 
Aber die geheime Rezeptur meines "Antischmutzbeschichtungssprays" bleibt mein Geheimnis. 
Nur so viel - man muss genau um 02.02 Uhr aufstehen, drauÃen mÃ¼ssen exakt 2,2 Â°C sein &
der Mond darf nicht heller als 2200lumen leuchten........dann mÃ¼ssen sich 2 Leute aufmachen,
geheime KrÃ¤uter & Utensilien an den Oderwiesen einsammeln, die noch 2 Wochen liegen mÃ¼ssen...... 

Einfacher geht es mit der "mobilen Waschbox" alÃ¡ DrucksprÃ¼her aus der Gartenabteilung & etwas 
Fahrradreiniger (vorher) + SprÃ¼hwachs oder Brunox - je nach Bike (nachher).
Im Ã¼brigen sehen die ZahnkrÃ¤nze auch selten perfekt aus - aber das sieht man zum GlÃ¼ck nicht.
Da bin ich etwas faul - aber auch da haben wir "Experten" im Forum. 

PS: Das AbsprÃ¼hen dauert 5 Minuten, den einfachen Reiniger kaufe ich bei "Thomas Phillips" - da kostet er so gut wie nix! 
Jedenfalls gegenÃ¼ber den sonstigen Anbietern, ich glaube normale SprÃ¼hflasche fÃ¼r ganze 3,50,- 
Gut der Rest dort fÃ¼rÅ Bike ist meist Mist - aber ich hole eben dort nur den Reiniger .
Meist auch gleich mehrere Flaschen (3-4) fÃ¼r 1 Saison & unsere 3Bikes. Dann habe ich auch schon Ruhe.

Ach ja - Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht - aber es ist ja bald Herrentag:
http://www.design-3000.de/Outdoor/Freizeit/Auto+Fahrradbedarf/Fahrradtasche+6Pack.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias82797 (11. Mai 2012)

Ja. Das leidige Thema putzen... 
War die Tage mit meinem Bike auch im Wald und es sieht wirklich schlimm aus. Ich habe das LTD 2012 in schwarz und da sieht man auch
einfach jeden Fleck. Würd am liebsten den Hochdruckreiniger benutzen, doch das sollte man ja nicht machen.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (11. Mai 2012)

ChaosChris schrieb:


> Hier mein erstes NEU gekauftes Fahrrad  *stolzbin*


Ein LTD, immer wieder schön.
Aber wie kommts, dass du die EN24-Felgen dran hast?  Laut Cube sind bei den LTDs (außer Race) die sackschweren ZX24-Felgen dran.
Die EN24 sind auch beim Test des LTD-Pro in der bike aufgetaucht, ich vermute mal, die schicken da extra n Bike mit leichteren Laufrädern hin.

Zum Thema putzen:
Am schnellsten geht es meiner Erfahrung nach, nach jeder Fahrt kurz die noch feuchten Dreckbatzen am Unterrohr und Sitzrohr runterzuwischen. Dauert 2 Minuten und das Bike sieht wieder sauber aus.
Alle paar Monate wird mein MTB dann richtig saubergemacht, das dauert dann halt mal 2-3 Stunden.


----------



## Gummischwain (11. Mai 2012)

Tobias82797 schrieb:


> Ja. Das leidige Thema putzen...
> War die Tage mit meinem Bike auch im Wald und es sieht wirklich schlimm aus. Ich habe das LTD 2012 in schwarz und da sieht man auch
> einfach jeden Fleck. Würd am liebsten den Hochdruckreiniger benutzen, doch das sollte man ja nicht machen.



An dem black anodized kannst du putzen bis der Arzt kommt. Das bekommste schlecht 100% sauber, weil die Oberfläche zu rau ist.
Ich entferne auch nur die großen Batzen am Unterrohr mittels Gartenschlauch und ansonsten werden alle paar Wochen Kette, Ritzel und die Staubabstreifer (äußerlich) der Gabel grob gesäubert.
Langt mE völlig! 

Für alles andere ist mir meine Freizeit zu schade! 

Edit sagt: und den Hochdruckreiniger aka "Lagertod" lässt du besser grundsätzlich weg! Besser a bisserl Dreck an der Karre als abgesoffene Lager.


----------



## Tobias82797 (11. Mai 2012)

Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen auch mal ein Foto von meinem Bike 
hier posten. Seit kurzem hat meine Frau das LTD CLS Pro. Hier ein Foto von den beiden: Ich hoffe, ihr könnt es erkennen. Versteh sowieso nicht, wie ihr hier die Fotos hochladet...


----------



## LaCarolina (11. Mai 2012)

So sauber krieg ich mein Bike nie. Es hält ja auch nur bis zur nächsten Fahrt, dann ist wieder alles versaut.

@ Spuri: die einzig wichtige Fahrradtasche , ob man damit überhaupt fahren kann?


----------



## Kruemelmonster (11. Mai 2012)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Aber wie kommts, dass du die EN24-Felgen dran hast?  Laut Cube sind bei den LTDs (außer Race) die sackschweren ZX24-Felgen dran.
> Die EN24 sind auch beim Test des LTD-Pro in der bike aufgetaucht, ich vermute mal, die schicken da extra n Bike mit leichteren Laufrädern hin.



Vermutlich waren die ZX24 gerade aus oder sonstwas. Mein LTD CC 2011 hat laut Katalog auch ZX24, wurde aber ebenfalls mit EN24 geliefert.


----------



## Tobias82797 (11. Mai 2012)

Ich glaub, ich hab es geschafft. Hier ein Fotos von unseren Cupe´s. Ist leider etwas unscharf. Werde in den nächsten Tagen ein neues hochladen (weis ja jetz wie es geht).


----------



## ChaosChris (11. Mai 2012)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Ein LTD, immer wieder schön.
> Aber wie kommts, dass du die EN24-Felgen dran hast?  Laut Cube sind bei den LTDs (außer Race) die sackschweren ZX24-Felgen dran.
> Die EN24 sind auch beim Test des LTD-Pro in der bike aufgetaucht, ich vermute mal, die schicken da extra n Bike mit leichteren Laufrädern hin....


Cool,
is mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen, aber stimmt, auf der Cube Seite ist es mit den ZX24 Felgen abgebildet.
Ist der Gewichtsunterschied echt sooo groß ?


----------



## Kruemelmonster (11. Mai 2012)

ChaosChris schrieb:


> Cool,
> is mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen, aber stimmt, auf der Cube Seite ist es mit den ZX24 Felgen abgebildet.
> Ist der Gewichtsunterschied echt sooo groß ?



Glaube ich weniger, denn der EN24 Laufradsatz ist auch alles andere als leicht. Die EN24 wiegen real etwa 455-460 Gramm pro Stück. Wer hat das Gewicht der ZX24 parat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTD-TeamRider (11. Mai 2012)

Der Gewichtsvorteil der EN24 ist lediglich eine Vermutung meinerseits:
In der bike haben die das LTD Pro mit 11,95 kg gewogen, bei Cube ist es mit 12,3 kg angegeben, also wiegt es in Rh 18" mit Pedalen sicher über 12,5 kg. Und der LRS war das einzig ersichtliche, was auf den Bildern in der bike anders war als auf den Bildern der Cube-HP.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (11. Mai 2012)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Die EN24 sind auch beim Test des LTD-Pro in der bike aufgetaucht, ich vermute mal, die schicken da extra n Bike mit leichteren Laufrädern hin.



In der aktuellen Mountainbike ist ja der Test der AMs der 2000-Euro-Klasse drin, so u. a. auch mein kürzlich erstandenes AMS 150 pro. Dieses hat wie angegeben die Hans Dampf in der Performance-Version, sprich die billigere Gummimischung. Im Test schwärmten sie von der Bereifung und gaben die teurere Evo-Variante an. 

Es kann nun sein, daß
a) die ein damit aufgewertetes Bike extra für den Test bekamen
b) die Performance grad vergriffen waren und Cube die höherwertigen Reifen mal schnell montiert hat. 

Naja, Reifen sind eh Verschleißteile, irgendwann kommt ein neuer drauf und dann kann man ja auch nen Conti, Maxxis oder sonstwas nehmen. Nen alten Pneumant.


----------



## regenrohr (11. Mai 2012)

Tobias82797 schrieb:


> Ja. Das leidige Thema putzen...
> War die Tage mit meinem Bike auch im Wald und es sieht wirklich schlimm aus. Ich habe das LTD 2012 in schwarz und da sieht man auch
> einfach jeden Fleck. Würd am liebsten den Hochdruckreiniger benutzen, doch das sollte man ja nicht machen.



In meinen Augen ist ein Rad ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und da bleibt es nun einmal nicht aus, dass Verschmutzungen auftreten (sofern man das Rad auch nur annähernd artgerecht bewegt). Zudem finde ich die Blicke der Leute auf dem Weg zurück von der Runde immer wieder amüsant, die einen fragend und verständnislos ansehen, wenn man im dezenten Walddboden Anzug an ihnen vorbeirollt...

Zwar schon älter, aber so sieht es meistens aus:


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. Mai 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ach ja - Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht - aber es ist ja bald Herrentag:
> http://www.design-3000.de/Outdoor/Freizeit/Auto+Fahrradbedarf/Fahrradtasche+6Pack.html


----------



## sepalot (12. Mai 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Im übrigen sehen die Zahnkränze auch selten perfekt aus - aber das sieht man zum Glück nicht.
> Da bin ich etwas faul - aber auch da haben wir "Experten" im Forum.


 
aber Zähneputzen gehört doch zur täglichen Hygiene und ist wichtig!

http://sepalot.bplaced.net/bike/BILDER/solala/zaehneputzen.JPG


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Mai 2012)

sepalot schrieb:


> aber Zähneputzen gehört doch zur täglichen Hygiene und ist wichtig!


 
 - Ja ganz sicher.  
Aber ich sagte doch: "Faulheit". 



LaCarolina schrieb:


> @ Spuri: die einzig wichtige Fahrradtasche , ob man damit überhaupt fahren kann?


 
Ich glaube 6x gefüllt geht das ganz gut - mit Leergut wird es dann bestimmt schon schwieriger. 
Natürlich nur - weil die Tasche dann leichter ist - und nicht so gut am Rahmen hängt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (12. Mai 2012)

Sepi, kommst mal bei mir vorbei mit Deiner Zahnbürste. Ich hab hier 3 Ritzel und Zahnkränze die darauf warten .


----------



## -j0hi. (14. Mai 2012)

Meins 

VG johi


----------



## osbow (14. Mai 2012)

Schönes Hanzz!


----------



## Rat_Tomago (18. Mai 2012)

Ich bin nun nach 10 Jahren Fahradabstinenz auch unter die Cube Fahrer gegangen 

Eigentlich sollte es ein 2012er Acid werden, allerdings hat sich nach 6 Wochen Wartezeit der Liefertermin wieder verschoben... Netterweise hat mir mein Händler aber einen guten Preis für das LTD Race angeboten und ich habe zugeschlagen. Macht tierisch Laune damit zu fahren! 






Als Nächstes schaffe ich mir wohl noch einen Flaschenhalter an, mir hing bei der ersten Runde grade doch schon etwas die Zunge aus dem Hals...


----------



## Tobias82797 (18. Mai 2012)

Sehr schönes Bike!!! Farblich sehr gut abgestimmt. Fahre selbst auch ein LTD.
Wirst auf jeden Fall deinen Spass damit haben.


----------



## HANZZ08 (18. Mai 2012)

-j0hi. schrieb:


> Mein neues gebrauchtes
> 
> VG johi



Willkommen im Hanzz-Air-Club
Hab des Bike a scho öfter im Bikemarkt gesehn und hab mich jedes mal geärgert, dass ich scho eins hab...egal
Gut zu wissen, dass es in gute Hände gekommen is
Viel Spaß mit dem Hobel


----------



## -j0hi. (19. Mai 2012)

Hi HANNZ08, 

bin total zufrieden mit dem Rad und das gute ist halt ich bin noch recht leicht und mit der Luftfederung ist das ja ganz einfach wenn ich schwerer werde.
Und fährt sich echt super !!!! 

VG johi


----------



## HANZZ08 (19. Mai 2012)

Rat mal, warum ich luftfederung hab 
Für mich wär halt son Stahlfederdämpfer einfach noch zu hart und warsch. müsste ich alle paar Jahre ne neue Feder kaufen  Da ist so ne Luftfederung schon ne feine Sache 
Wir könnten doch so ne Hanzz-Air-Interessengemeinschaft aufmachen oder so in der Art  

Gruß


----------



## -j0hi. (19. Mai 2012)

Hi, 

kann man ja mal ins Auge fassen 

VG johi


----------



## tbird (20. Mai 2012)

Wer braucht schon Luft xD

Hier mal mein Hanzz ... und mir issess wurscht was er wiegt. Stabil muss er sein und gut funktionieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (20. Mai 2012)

Hübsches Hanzz 

Da bin ich richtig neidisch 

das ist schon im stand schnell


----------



## HANZZ08 (20. Mai 2012)

Gewicht schiebt doch bergab, also-->noch die Rohre mit Beton füllen

BTW: Schöner Hanzz!


----------



## regenrohr (20. Mai 2012)

tbird schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon Luft xD
> 
> Hier mal mein Hanzz ... und mir issess wurscht was er wiegt. Stabil muss er sein und gut funktionieren



dito
und vorrallem finde ich persönlich das Ansprechen und den Federungskomfort bei einer Stahlfeder bedeutend angenehmer als bei einer Luftgabel...


----------



## buschhase (20. Mai 2012)

Ich find diesen Blau-Gelben Rahmen auch sowas von super hübsch. Ist ne richtig schöne Farbkombi. Viel Spaß damit!

Gruß
Nico


----------



## niceann (20. Mai 2012)

Sodele nun mal wieder ein Stereo ..... zur Abwechslung!! 





"Muddy-board" Selfe made!




glg niceann


----------



## KeepBiking (21. Mai 2012)

Und hier mal wieder ein AMS:


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Mai 2012)

Noch ein Hanzz:


----------



## cytrax (22. Mai 2012)

Die 66 is schon verdammt porno an dem Hanzz


----------



## Soldi (22. Mai 2012)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> Und hier mal wieder ein AMS:


Ich kenne mich am AMS nicht aus, aber die Bremsen scheinen Illegal zu sein, zumindest hinten, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KeepBiking (22. Mai 2012)

Soldi schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich am AMS nicht aus, aber die Bremsen scheinen Illegal zu sein, zumindest hinten, oder?



Illegal? Nö, aber brachial...
Die Formula The One FR liegt jetzt (L)Onesome in der Tonne!


----------



## mi2 (22. Mai 2012)

mal wieder meins. das wetter ist einfach zu gut 

mit schwarzer stütze wegen knieproblemen


----------



## Mithras (22. Mai 2012)

Kampfwertgesteigertes XMS mit Elixir R Bremse, schickem breiteren Syncros Lenker und griffigerem Hinterreifen 






(Im Hintergrund steht auch was in Größe vom Hanzz Kaliber)


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (23. Mai 2012)

Meinen Kollegen sein neues Rad hihihihihi

Wer findet den Fehler !!







Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeepBiking (23. Mai 2012)

Bremse vorne 
Gabel falsch rum eingebaut. Unglaublich


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. Mai 2012)

Fährt sich doch sicher super so . Flattert bestimmt ganz toll bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (23. Mai 2012)

kürzerer Radstand


----------



## Team Slow Duck (23. Mai 2012)

Des is doch 'n Fake fürs Foto - so behämmert kann man doch in echt gar nicht sein!


----------



## blutbuche (23. Mai 2012)

..meinem ht mal nen neuen lenker spendiert . farbe passt 1 a !


----------



## patrick... (23. Mai 2012)

Team Slow Duck schrieb:


> Des is doch 'n Fake fürs Foto - so behämmert kann man doch in echt gar nicht sein!



Doch ... Nico Rosberg hat es schon vor gemacht:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mh-mgrNCl0c"]Nico Rosberg Triathlon Cannes 2012: Nach PlattfuÃ war Ende...      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## dusi__ (23. Mai 2012)

da waren aber mercedes chef inginieure am werk


----------



## akisu (23. Mai 2012)

huhu und so

bin neu hier und seit knapp 4 wochen stolzer besitzer eines 150 sl. das 130 sl daneben gehört einem freund. der ist schuld das ich nun zu viel frische luft bekomme :kotz:


----------



## KeepBiking (23. Mai 2012)

Die bauen ja auch nur Autos... 
Mercedes mein' ich jetzt.

Glückwunsch zu dem AMS!!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. Mai 2012)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu dem AMS!!!


 
 Schließe mich an - na dann auf und gute Bilder(storys)....

@Kati - Gibt es etwas, was Du nicht in Grün hast? 
Auch Dir Glückwunsch zur Neuanschaffung - und farblich passt es...na dann alles Super!


----------



## blutbuche (23. Mai 2012)

@spuri : ..eigentlich ganz viel


----------



## derAndre (24. Mai 2012)

Diese gesteckten Laufräder sind eindeutig unterdimensioniert für das Stereo...

Ergebnis: Humeruskopffraktur + ein paar Stiche und 8-12 Wochen Zwangspause, wenn nicht doch noch operiert werden muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (24. Mai 2012)

Sehr schönes AMS Pärchen.
Ihr könnt ja jetzt prima vergleichen: Inwiefern machen sich die 20mm Federwegunterschiede wirklich bemerkbar ? Habt Ihr das mal ausprobiert ?
Würde mich schon mal interessieren, denn nach einer Testrunde im Radladen kann ich sowas nicht feststellen.

Euch allzeit gesunde Fahrt und viel Spaß mit den hübschen....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## LittleBoomer (24. Mai 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> Diese gesteckten Laufräder sind eindeutig unterdimensioniert für das Stereo...
> 
> Ergebnis: Humeruskopffraktur + ein paar Stiche und 8-12 Wochen Zwangspause, wenn nicht doch noch operiert werden muss.



Oh Sh!t, dann wünsche ich Dir gute und schnelle Genesung sowie viel Geduld.

Wie ist das denn passiert ?

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## dusi__ (24. Mai 2012)

holy f***

alles gute.


----------



## Lebowsky (24. Mai 2012)

Das sieht wirklich böse aus. Hoffe du kommst schnell wider auf die Beine.
Welche LR sind das denn?


----------



## ChaosChris (24. Mai 2012)

oh mist,
dann erhole dich mal schnell wieder !


----------



## Friecke (24. Mai 2012)

Autschn, das tut mir leid, wünsche schmerzfreie und schnelle Genesung!!


----------



## OIRAM (24. Mai 2012)

*Gute Besserung nach Bergisch Gladbach

Die Sachen mit "L" , wie Lager und Laufräder solltest jetzt besser erst mal meiden.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Mai 2012)

@der Andere sieht so aus als ob die was vor dein Rad gesprungen ist, Fahrfehler werden sofort bestraft, bis jetzt hatte ich immer Glück und bis auf ein paar Prellungen noch nichts gehabt, die mal gute Besserung.
Alles wird gut...


----------



## derAndre (24. Mai 2012)

vielen dank für die Wünsche. Drückt die daumen das es so bleibt wie es ist und nicht operiert werden muss.

boomer: passiert es wie so oft gar nicht bei ner krassen aktion, sondern wechsel aus dem wald auf die waldautobahn. eigentlich total harmlos. 

lebowski: das laufrad war noch ein orginal xpw1600. das taugt halt wirklich nicht viel. das hintere habe ich ja schon lange entsorgt. hätte ich doch bloß das vordere mit gewechselt.

dämon: eines fahrfehlers bin ich mir nicht bewusst. ich habe viel mehr das gefühl das vorderrad hat einfach die segel gestrichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (24. Mai 2012)

Das sieht böse aus. Drück dir die Daumen das es halb so wild ist.


----------



## BIKESTARR (24. Mai 2012)

Autsch. Gute Besserung!


----------



## Cortina (24. Mai 2012)

Andre, gute Besserung auch von mir 

Grüße
Guido


Sent not from an iPhone


----------



## Team Slow Duck (24. Mai 2012)

Das Rad sieht ja aus, als wenn man im rasanten Downhill einen Felsblock als Bremse genommen hätte!  Ich schließe mich den Genesungswünschen an!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. Mai 2012)

Team Slow Duck schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich den Genesungswünschen an!


 
 Da geht man mal kurz nicht online & schon wird hier das Mobiliar zerstört.....

Gute Besserung!  auch aus dem fernen, flachen Osten!!!!


----------



## SRX-Prinz (24. Mai 2012)

Gute Besserung auch von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (24. Mai 2012)

Ach Du Schei...benkleister . Tina und ich drücken Dir ganz fest die Daumen, dass das alles schnell verheilt und Du wieder bald auf den Trails rocken kannst.


----------



## Stoawichtl (24. Mai 2012)

Wenn das aus ner Standardsituation passiert ist, spricht das für Dich und mechanisches Versagen. Kopf hoch, wird werden .
Alles Gute ausm Süden


----------



## Gummischwain (25. Mai 2012)

Die xpw1600 sind quasi das Erste was ich an meinem Stereo bei eBay entsorgt habe!!! 
Können die Leute ja sagen was sie wollen, aber die 19mm Teerschneider haben mMn an einem AM-bike nix verloren. 
Sind die nicht sogar nur bis 90kg ausgelegt?

Jedenfalls gute Besserung! 
Echt Kacke, ausgerechnet jetzt über Pfingsten und bei geilem Wetter!


----------



## markus182 (25. Mai 2012)

von mir auch gute Besserung!

ich hab an meinem AMS 130 nen X1800 LRS dran. 
Muss ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen? (Wiege ~65kg)


----------



## Gummischwain (25. Mai 2012)

Generell ja! 

Ne quatsch!  
Kommt halt auch drauf an, was du mit deinem bike anstelltst.

Aber meiner einer und auch Andre wiegen jenseits der 90/100 kg.
Ich würde da nicht mit so einem LRS herumfahren wollen.
Bei 65 kg sehe ich da eher kein Problem. 

Dumm ist halt nur, dass du auf 19mm "eigentlich" kaum einen gescheit' breiten Reifen fahren kannst!
Wenn ich Leute sehe, die auf die xpw1600 einen FA in 2.4 schnallen, wird mir :kotz:
Aber is ein anderes Thema!


----------



## xerto (25. Mai 2012)

markus182 schrieb:


> von mir auch gute Besserung!
> 
> ich hab an meinem AMS 130 nen X1800 LRS dran.
> Muss ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen? (Wiege ~65kg)



ja, der wird dir untern hinterm zusammenbrechen...

für solche belastungen sind die nicht gebaut...

bei meinen 96 kg habe ich panzerfelgen drauf, die halten.. wiegt einer 15kg 



von mir auch gute besserung andre

jetzt haste endlich mal zeit dich mit vernünftigen dingen zu beschäftigen..


----------



## derAndre (25. Mai 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Generell ja!
> 
> Ne quatsch!
> Kommt halt auch drauf an, was du mit deinem bike anstelltst.
> ...



Also der FA in 2.4 wird von Cube von Haus aus aufgezogen. Wenn man dann nicht zu wenig Luftdruck (in meinem Fall nicht weniger als 1,8 bar) fährt geht das eigentlich sehr gut. Maxxis Reifen dagegen kommen mit den schmalen Felgen und wenig Luftdruck nicht so gut klar. Die neigen für mich etwas mehr dazu über die Felge zu walken. Trotzdem fahre ich sie lieber als den FA. 

Für einen echten AM-Einsatz und bei einem Fahrergewicht unter 100 kg reichen die Laufräder meines Erachtens. Sie sind sicher nicht die stabilsten und schon gar nicht die leichtesten aber schon ok. Die Naben sind voll in Ordnung. 

Ich fahre dagegen eher Enduro (die meisten Kids würden wahrscheinlich sogar Freeride dazu sagen) und bin wie schon erwähnt etwas schwerer als der Durchschnittsbiker. Dafür ist das Laufrad tatsächlich unterdimensioniert. Mindestens 4 Speichen zu wenig. Nicht steif genug und vor allem nicht stabil genug. Ich dachte halt, die vordere Felge bekommt ja nicht so viel Druck wie die Hintere - was ja auch stimmt, denn die Hintere ist ja schon länger in den ewigen Trailgründen - aber das sie gleich komplett kollabiert, damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet. Mein Fehler!

Euch allen noch vielen Dank für die Wünsche. Ich bin guter Dinge das nicht operiert werden muss und habe das Diclofenac bereits weitestgehend abgesetzt, weil ich 90% Scherzfrei bin. Lediglich Abends gebe ich mir ne Dröhnung aus Muskelrelaxanz und Schermzmittel für einen unbeschwerten Schlaf. Mittwoch geht es zur Kontrolle und dann dauert es hoffentlich nur noch ein bis zwei Wochen bis ich den Arm langsam wieder bewegen/pendeln darf.

Bis dahin zehre ich von den Erinnerungen. z.B.: die letzte Ausfahrt im schönen Ahrtal:


----------



## Gummischwain (25. Mai 2012)

Was "geht" und was technisch sinnvoll ist, sind jedoch 2 verschiedene Dinge! 
Und was CUBE ab Werk macht.... bitte!  
Die ziehen doch alle (nicht nur CUBE) breite Pellen auf, weil der Kunde das so will und weil's einfach geiler aussieht.
Nur weil's gängige Praxis ist, muss es nicht gleich sinnvoll sein. 

Und klar kannste den Druck raufsetzen und dich gleichermaßen von der Traktion verabschieden. 
Problem ist halt, dass du seltener Felgen über 22mm Breite bekommst - die du dann auch noch bezahlen kannst! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aber wie gesagt, soll jeder seine Meinung zu haben. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Sieh' zu das du wieder in den Sattel kommst.*


----------



## Organspänder (25. Mai 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Dem schließe ich mich an.


----------



## HANZZ08 (25. Mai 2012)

So, jetz noch mein Hanzz mit neuer Gabel:




Gruß, 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1130609


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regenrohr (26. Mai 2012)

ist das eine 36er Gabel, wirkt auf dem Foto sehr dünn?

das kleine Schwarze für morgen fertig gemacht (andere Reifen, Lenker aufgeräumt, Scheiben + Beläge erneuert, kleiner Gabelservice)


----------



## blutbuche (26. Mai 2012)

...cube neuen lenker spendiert .  @dusi : wenn du meine beiträge , sowie bilder nicht ertrtägst , setz mich doch einfach auf die i- liste , statt doofe kommentare anzugeben . danke


----------



## HANZZ08 (26. Mai 2012)

Ja, ist ne 36 Float...und ich find sie einfach geil
Edit: Dein Reaction gefällt mir sehr

Gruß


----------



## regenrohr (26. Mai 2012)

HANZZ08 schrieb:


> Ja, ist ne 36 Float...und ich find sie einfach geil



ok... wie oben schon geschrieben wirkt die auf dem Bild recht schmal, kann aber auch an der eher kräftigen Erscheinungsform des Rades liegen.

Hatte die Float mal 2 Wochen am Scratch als die Van getauscht wurde, mir persönlich hat sie im direkten Vergleich (vorallem gegen eine 66 Ti) nicht gefallen, fahre aber auch subjektiv lieber Stahl-Feder statt Luft-Feder. Aber in deiner Einstellung scheint das Rad auch für längere Runden / Ausflüge geeignet zu sein...


----------



## Mithras (26. Mai 2012)

die Float hab ich im Canyon ... find se n bissel schwer zum einstellen 

... etweder sehr sensibel aber rauscht beim bremsen durch .. oder sensibel mit Endprogression .. dann isse anfangs immer etwas zickig und will "eingefedert werden..." ... die Gute nutzt auch nicht den vollen Federweg trotz moderater low speed Druckstufe...

Hab auch schon Öl gewechselt (Fox green) .. von Haus aus war eh zu wenig drin... hab statt 40ml/Seite 30 rein .. hat auch nix gebracht .. 

Aber sonst, wenn man mal ne Einstellung gefunden hat, isses ne geile Gabel  ..


----------



## HANZZ08 (26. Mai 2012)

Im direkten Vergleich zu ner Rst Storm Air isses n riesen Unterscheid. MZ bin ich noch keine gefahren, werd ich wahrscheinlich auch erst mal nich
Meine is auch aus nem Torque. Hab aber auch gleich gegen Das normale Fox green Öl gegen normales Motoröl getauscht.(nur auf der Federseite)

Gruß


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Mai 2012)

Wenns die Float aus einem Trailflow ist, ist sie per Spacer auf 170mm begrenzt. Aufschrauben und Spacer entfernen, schon hat sie 180mm.

btw: Fox ist eh nicht so das Wahre. Vor allem die Talas ist eine Katastrophe.


----------



## Mithras (26. Mai 2012)

Die kommt nichtmal auf ihre getravelten 170mm .. hab mal 160 nachgemessen.. aber sonst taugt sie gut ... ne durolux is vom Preis her auch interessant ..  oder halt ne 66CR QR20 .. aber die is so schwer.. :/


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Mai 2012)

Auch mit komplett abgelassener Luft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (26. Mai 2012)

nö, abgelassen fährt de komplett ein ... drauf hab ich ca. 3,25 bar .. aber beim ablassen kam mir etwas Fox green oben aus dem Luftventil entgegen ...  ne Dichtung im Sack, dass sich Öl sammelt wo es nicht hingehört? .. 
Das is leider grad OffTopic..

dafür gibts n Bild von meinem 2010er LTD das nun nem Kumpel gehört  






Fand es für die Ausstattung ein super HT.. lediglich die Hayes Bremse is meiner Meinung nach zu schwach auf der Brust... die Manitou spricht für ne OEM - Gabel echt klasse an ...


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Mai 2012)

Nee, es ist immer ein wenig Öl in der Luftkammer, das gehört da hin. Dass die nur 160mm nutzt, liegt entweder an der Endprogression oder am Durchschlagschutz.


----------



## HANZZ08 (26. Mai 2012)

Meine hat schon 180, habs auch nachgemessen...


----------



## Beerchen (26. Mai 2012)

Sorry, falscher Account.


----------



## Pamela_81 (26. Mai 2012)

Dieses Jahr wird mein Würfel wieder öfter ausgeführt. 
Ich hab's mir fest vorgenommen!
Hier sind wir am Wöhrder See, Bild ist von letztem Wochenende.






Heut waren wir auch schon unterwegs.


----------



## blutbuche (26. Mai 2012)

burner sattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maas89 (26. Mai 2012)

Hier mal meine neuste Anschaffung


----------



## HANZZ08 (26. Mai 2012)

Ich schätz mal, das linke is die neue Anschaffung
Gefällt mir als Tourenbike


----------



## blutbuche (26. Mai 2012)

wird das rechte von nem kind gefahren ???


----------



## OIRAM (26. Mai 2012)

*


Pamela_81 schrieb:



			Dieses Jahr wird mein Würfel wieder öfter ausgeführt. 
Ich hab's mir fest vorgenommen!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Na da sind wir mal gespannt... Cube - Biken macht aber echt Spaß.



Pamela_81 schrieb:



			Heut waren wir auch schon unterwegs.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Foto´s vergessen, oder kommen die noch... 

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Benni24 (26. Mai 2012)

Hier mal mein Reaction, mit extra neuen roten Gabel Decals 





Grüße


----------



## Pamela_81 (27. Mai 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> burner sattel


Jaja, ich weiß. Schick geht anders. 
Aber mein Popo muss sich erst an das Fahrradfahren gewöhnen.
Der Sattel, der original drauf war, hat dazu geführt, dass ich mich nach 3 Stunden Tour nicht mehr hinsetzen konnte...für fast 2 Tage.
Auch nicht im Sinne des Erfinders, oder?
Und mit dem Oma-Sattel hier halt ich nen Tag lang durch.



OIRAM schrieb:


> *
> Foto´s vergessen, oder kommen die noch... *


Gestern hatten wir keinen Foto dabei. Morgen nehm ich wieder einen mit. Versprochen.


----------



## blutbuche (27. Mai 2012)

das rot der decals ist aber leider viel dunkler


----------



## Wutz63 (27. Mai 2012)

Benni24 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Reaction, mit extra neuen roten Gabel Decals
> 
> Grüße


 
Wo bekommt man die ?
Würden sich bei mir auch gut machen


----------



## Maas89 (27. Mai 2012)

HANZZ08 schrieb:


> Ich schätz mal, das linke is die neue Anschaffung
> Gefällt mir als Tourenbike



Ja das linke ist die Neuanschaffung, das rechte ist von einem Freund der aber demnächst auch was neues braucht 



blutbuche schrieb:


> wird das rechte von nem kind gefahren ???



 Nein das nicht aber sehr groß geraten ist mein Kumpel leider nicht


----------



## HANZZ08 (27. Mai 2012)

Benni24 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Reaction, mit extra neuen roten Gabel Decals



Cool, in rot hab ich die Decals auch noch nich gesehen, zumindest bei Fox
Gefällt mir gut, is mal was anderes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benni24 (27. Mai 2012)

Die Decals hab ich hier bestellt, kamen frisch aus Uruguay 

http://www.bikesdecals.com/product_info.php?cPath=41_47&products_id=647

Ach und ist das gleiche rot, kommt auf dem Bild aber i-wie dunkler rüber.

Grüße


----------



## mi2 (28. Mai 2012)

all i can say


----------



## HANZZ08 (29. Mai 2012)

Solltest mal nachzentrieren
Nee, mal im Ernst...wie isn des passiert?


----------



## mi2 (29. Mai 2012)

böser schlag auf hinterad.war ne abfahrt mit bis zu 50kmh. bin die schon paar mal gefahren aber gestern hats das rad zerbombt


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. Mai 2012)

Auweia . Na hoffentlich wird Dein Cube bald wieder. Ich drück die Daumen.


----------



## dusi__ (29. Mai 2012)

ach, 10 min zentrieren lassen  und vllt an stabilere speichen wählen


----------



## Turbo-s (29. Mai 2012)

Benni24 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Reaction, mit extra neuen roten Gabel Decals
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi was ist denn das für eine Radcomputer, kannst Du mal vm Vorbau setup ein Bild machen?


----------



## Turbo-s (29. Mai 2012)

So, da es ein Bilder Thread ist. Here you go:

Die Knack-Gurke.... Ich hatte Bilder versprochen.


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. Mai 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> S



Schönes Stereo. Und im Hintergrund der Feldberg ? Ich guck dann, wenn ich es richtig erkenne, von der anderen Seite drauf .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (29. Mai 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Schönes Stereo. Und im Hintergrund der Feldberg ? Ich guck dann, wenn ich es richtig erkenne, von der anderen Seite drauf .





und ich gucke aus der richtung wetterau drauf 

Wie wärs mit einem kleinem treffen auf dem Winterstein 

auch gerne nach 22 uhr, wenn de kinnersche schlafe

dann könne mer auch nach der gekrache gucken

mache mer dann night riding


----------



## Turbo-s (29. Mai 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> und ich gucke aus der richtung wetterau drauf
> 
> Wie wärs mit einem kleinem treffen auf dem Winterstein
> 
> ...



Scharfe Augen... Deswegen wohne ich ja da. Hausstrecke immer im Blick!

Wir können uns gerne mal treffen wenn ich an dem Ding das Knacken habe abstellen lassen. Ansonsten muss ich halt mit nem 90mm RaceFully mitkommen. (RM Element Team Scandium)


----------



## Turbo-s (29. Mai 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Schönes Stereo. Und im Hintergrund der Feldberg ? Ich guck dann, wenn ich es richtig erkenne, von der anderen Seite drauf .



Aber sowas von 100% von der Anderen Seite, habs mir eben auf der Karte angesehen.


----------



## Scarx (29. Mai 2012)

maaaaan mein Ams 125 macht mir nur Probleme ich träume mitlerweile auch von einem Stereo...der Federweg reicht mir bei meinem nicht mehr wenn ich die elemente nicht knochenhart einstelle,
noch ein bisschen sparen dann kommt das erste Enduro!!
Sieht auf jeden fall schon mal sehr schick aus der Grashüpfer!


----------



## Cortina (30. Mai 2012)

*Ich würde mir nie nen schwarz-weiß-ätzgrünes Bike kaufen und dann auch
noch in Plastik....ne ne ne....was sind das für Leute die sowas machen *


----------



## Sirrah73 (30. Mai 2012)

Scarx schrieb:


> maaaaan mein Ams 125 macht mir nur Probleme ich träume mitlerweile auch von einem Stereo...der Federweg reicht mir bei meinem nicht mehr wenn ich die elemente nicht knochenhart einstelle,
> noch ein bisschen sparen dann kommt das erste Enduro!!
> Sieht auf jeden fall schon mal sehr schick aus der Grashüpfer!



Denk aber dran, dass das AMS gerade mal 10mm vorne 140 statt 150 und hinten 140 statt 130 weniger Federweg hat. Also einen echten Federwegsgewinn wirst Du nicht haben.

Die Geometrie ist halt arg unterschiedlich. Das ist der Grund warum ich das Stereo und AMS125 habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (30. Mai 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Ich würde mir nie nen schwarz-weiß-ätzgrünes Bike kaufen und dann auch
> noch in Plastik....ne ne ne....was sind das für Leute die sowas machen *



Igitt ist das hässlich!!!  Das müssen Leute sein die auch kleine Kinder fressen die sowas machen... tz tz tz


----------



## Friecke (30. Mai 2012)

Mit so einem Rad würden mich meine Freunde zwingen, nach Italien auszuwandern


----------



## Cortina (30. Mai 2012)

Friecke schrieb:


> Mit so einem Rad würden mich meine Freunde zwingen, nach Italien auszuwandern



Ich glaub Du hast die selben Freunde wie ich


----------



## LaCarolina (30. Mai 2012)

Cortina, hast Du zu jeder Landschaft ein farblich passendes Rad, oder fährst Du nur noch in die farblich passende Landschaft?


----------



## dusi__ (30. Mai 2012)

im sommer hätte ich im wald angst das ich mein rad nicht wieder finde bei ner wasserpause


----------



## Turbo-s (30. Mai 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> im sommer hätte ich im wald angst das ich mein rad nicht wieder finde bei ner wasserpause



Deswegen habe ich bei mir die Kette gewechselt. GOLD findet auch meine Oma im Wald.


----------



## LittleBoomer (30. Mai 2012)

aha, Du kommst wohl aus dem Goldkettchen-Milieu


----------



## Dämon__ (30. Mai 2012)

und wohnt in der Posergasse...


----------



## Turbo-s (30. Mai 2012)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> aha, Du kommst wohl aus dem Goldkettchen-Milieu



 Frankfurt Kaiserstrasse rules !!!


----------



## Turbo-s (30. Mai 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> und wohnt in der Posergasse...




 sagt der der eine weiße Winterschlampe hat!!!  Muhahahaha!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homer.buddy (30. Mai 2012)

--wenn ich an dem Ding das Knacken habe abstellen lassen--

nee du das klappt nur temporär bei cube-bikes


----------



## Benni24 (30. Mai 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Hi was ist denn das für eine Radcomputer, kannst Du mal vm Vorbau setup ein Bild machen?







Gruß


----------



## Turbo-s (30. Mai 2012)

Danke Benni24!!!

Habe mir heute mal den Cateye Strada besorgt. Der baut schön schlank und flach. Poste es wenn's montiert ist.


----------



## Solarstromer (3. Juni 2012)

Habe heute versucht, mein kunterbuntes Bike mit Tarnschlamm zu überziehen


----------



## Turbo-s (4. Juni 2012)

Solarstromer schrieb:


> Habe heute versucht, mein kunterbuntes Bike mit Tarnschlamm zu überziehenAnhang anzeigen 231628



Da sieht man ja fast nichts...


----------



## KeepBiking (4. Juni 2012)

Anscheinend nach dem Reinigen...


----------



## dusi__ (4. Juni 2012)

eher nach dem trockner so eingelaufen wie es is


----------



## Solarstromer (4. Juni 2012)

Das meiste hatte der Regen schon wieder abgewaschen (mich auch) und jetzt leuchtet das Ding wieder wie ne Discokugel. Glaubt mir, da ist das kleine Bild von Vorteil.
Hauptsache es fährt sich gut und da bin ich absolut zufrieden.


----------



## daMaXl (5. Juni 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (6. Juni 2012)

@daMaxl 

Das soll jetzt kein BLÖDPOST werden. Brauchst Du die Katzenaugen evtl wegen Arbeits- oder Schulweg?

Ansonsten würde ich die runternehmen. Sollte auch dem Rundlauf der Felgen gut tun.


----------



## KeepBiking (6. Juni 2012)

Solarstromer schrieb:


> Das meiste hatte der Regen schon wieder abgewaschen (mich auch) und jetzt leuchtet das Ding wieder wie ne Discokugel. Glaubt mir, da ist das kleine Bild von Vorteil.
> Hauptsache es fährt sich gut und da bin ich absolut zufrieden.



War auch nedd bös gemeint 
Meins war auch mal zugeschlammt, Foto gemacht und es kam nicht annähernd so rüber wie es in Wirklichkeit aussah.


----------



## daMaXl (6. Juni 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> @daMaxl
> 
> Das soll jetzt kein BLÖDPOST werden. Brauchst Du die Katzenaugen evtl wegen Arbeits- oder Schulweg?
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich die runternehmen. Sollte auch dem Rundlauf der Felgen gut tun.






die habe och schon runtergenommen.
das ist nur das erste bild nach dem kauf das ich gemacht habe.


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (6. Juni 2012)

zwar hier der falsche thread, weils ein radon ist...





aber der crash replacement warenschein war von CUBE, es stand nur als artikel Radon zr race 18" dort, sonst war alles cube. hab ich jetzt ein umgelabeltes cube oder ein radon?!


----------



## Groudon (6. Juni 2012)

heute


----------



## blutbuche (6. Juni 2012)

@bone . ....: so ist´s ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (6. Juni 2012)

So, ich zeig Euch jetzt mal mein neues Cube.






Ein LTD Race von 2011 zu einem guten Preis und 12,3 kg nackisch schwer. jetzt wiegts 13,5 mit pedale und werkzeug. ich mag keine leichten räder, da habe ich immer das gefühl, das bricht unter mir weg.

also kein plastik und kein superleichtbau. stabil und haltbar muss es sein. räder werden bei mir benutzt.






nett finde ich nach wie vor das design und die Farbe der Räder von Cube






Ärgerlich ist, das Cube jetzt Drahtreifen auf ein über 1.000  teures rad drauf zieht?   


Das hab ich aber gleich geändert. Diese Rapid Dinger sind unten, bzw. auf der Stadtschl...e 

für irgend etwas ist immer alles gut.

die sitzhaltung ist sehr gestreckt was für mich aber ok ist..

ich werde den vorbau einfach noch ein bißchen kürzen, that`s it.

das stereo  hängt momentan an der wand.






das wird mich morgen in den taunus begleiten.. bitte lieber wettergott, habe erbarmen mit uns allen, die jetzt 4 tage frei haben, schick die wolken und den regen zum teufel 



schade, *blutbuche*, das Du nicht auf meine pn geantwortet hast.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (6. Juni 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> ...
> die sitzhaltung ist sehr gestreckt was für mich aber ok ist..
> 
> ich werde den vorbau einfach noch ein bißchen kürzen, that`s it.


Das liegt für meine Begriffe neben dem unzeitgemäßen Vorbau von 115 mm (höchstens für ne Race-Feile okay) an der nach hinten gekröpften Sattelstütze.
Relativ flacher Sitzwinkel  von 72° in Kombination mit einer um 30 mm gekröpften Sattelstütze geht gar nicht bei mir: da steigt das Vorderrad bei jedem Hübbel und ich hatte immer das Gefühl von hinten zu treten.

Deswegen hab ich auch ne andere Stütze und kürzeren Vorbau gekauft.


----------



## blutbuche (7. Juni 2012)

.... @xerto : ...sorry , hatte ich echt ganz verdusselt - ich meld mich morgen mal per pn .... gruss, k.


----------



## Maas89 (7. Juni 2012)

Hier mal zwei Bilder von meiner kleinen Tour heute  

Einfach mal weg vom gemütichen Waldweg direkt in den Wald rein und schauen wo man rauskommt  Dafür muss aber allerdings dringend ein Fully her.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1140482



Vielleicht sagt das ja dem ein oder anderen hier etwas aber ich glaube kaum 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1140480


----------



## blutbuche (7. Juni 2012)

...leider im regen unterwegs .-


----------



## Hans (7. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

kurze Frage an die Cube-Profis

möchte mir ein Cube Reaction GTC Pro holen

ich bin 1,74m, 79 cm Schrittlänge - passt das 17" 

fahr das liteville 301 in M mit 60 mm Vorbau - das passt super.

Bin mir bei den 29er nicht sicher, welche Größe passt.

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## Boshard (7. Juni 2012)

So Leute hir mal was neues von meinen Cube Fritz Pro 
Es habe eine Kettenführung bekommen


----------



## Cortina (7. Juni 2012)

@Boshard bete dass wir uns nie begegnen, sonst bist Du die Kurbel und den Bash los  

Die Kettenführung kannste behalten 

Diebische Grüße 
Guido


----------



## Sirrah73 (7. Juni 2012)

@Guido: Ja, die würde wie A auf Eimer auf dein Plastikbomber passen .


----------



## Boshard (7. Juni 2012)

ja die Kurbel ist schon gut 
nur die ist andersherrum wie ne normale Kurbel 
da must du die seite mit den kettenblätten abziehen 

binn mal gespannt wie gut die Führung funzt 
werde das am we testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Juni 2012)

Ist doch gut so, damit passt die Kurbel in eine viel flachere Kiste .


----------



## Mithras (7. Juni 2012)

is bei ner SRAM X0 denk ich auch ...


----------



## Cortina (7. Juni 2012)

Boshard schrieb:


> ja die Kurbel ist schon gut
> nur die ist andersherrum wie ne normale Kurbel
> da must du die seite mit den kettenblätten abziehen



Danke für den Demontage Tipp, somit bist Du sie noch schneller los 

Jetzt weiß ich ja auf welcher Seite ich zuerst den Inbuss ansetzten muss


----------



## Boshard (7. Juni 2012)

@ Cortina

Schau mal hier ist ist das gute Stück 
und sogar neu und ohne Kratzer 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...H-Kurbelarme-X-Type-68-73mm-weiss::18870.html


----------



## cytrax (8. Juni 2012)

Aber ohne Bash


----------



## Hardrian (8. Juni 2012)

@xerto

"ich mag keine leichten räder, da habe ich immer das gefühl, das bricht unter mir weg."


Wenn man nicht zu schwer ist sind die "PlasteBikes" eine gute wahl, aber der Wal hat keine wahl .

Aber ich gebe Dir recht, die Carbonebikes machen schon einen recht emphindlichen Eindruck. Ich musste mich auch erst daran gewöhnen.

Ist nicht böse oder gemein gemeint


----------



## cytrax (8. Juni 2012)

Hardrian schrieb:


> ...... "PlasteBikes" ....
> 
> Aber ich gebe Dir recht, die Carbonebikes machen schon einen recht emphindlichen Eindruck.




Joghurtbecher  sind auch empfindlich


----------



## ThomasAC (8. Juni 2012)

Ich bin auch einer dieser Kunststoffzweifler, was oft zu Diskussionen führt. Beeindruckt hat mich aber diese Woche ein Video von Pinbike: 




Vor allem der Testablauf "Swing-A-Carbon-Frame-Into-A-Concrete-Block" ab 5:00


----------



## Cortina (9. Juni 2012)

Boshard, danke für den Link, ich suche eigentlich nur den weißen Bash für ein 32er Blatt aber den gibts nicht mehr. Mehrere Internetversender haben den noch online aber RaceFace baut den nicht mehr in weiß, ist nicht mehr lieferbar 

Was das Thema Carbon anbelangt, ich fahre ja auch einen Joghurtbecher und hatte gestern einen heftigen Sturz 
Der Rahmen hat einen kleinen Lackabplatzer seitlich unten am Unterrohr.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob bei Alu da jetzt ne Delle drinnen wäre.

Ich persönlich halte Carbon mittlerweile für stabiler und vor allem flexibler als Aluminium 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (9. Juni 2012)

Hi,

super link. Heizt bestimmt die Diskussionen an. Ich habe ihn genossen. Wir setzen seit 2002 Carbon für Motorsport Airboxen ein.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (9. Juni 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich ja auf welcher Seite ich zuerst den *Inbuss* ansetzten muss



Dafür mußt Du Busse tun.


----------



## OIRAM (9. Juni 2012)

*


Hans schrieb:



			Hallo,

kurze Frage an die Cube-Profis

möchte mir ein Cube Reaction GTC Pro holen

ich bin 1,74m, 79 cm Schrittlänge - passt das 17" 

fahr das liteville 301 in M mit 60 mm Vorbau - das passt super.

Bin mir bei den 29er nicht sicher, welche Größe passt.

Schöne Grüße

Hans
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Hallo Hans

Hast hier wahrscheinlich noch keine Antwort bekommen, weil kaum einer ein 29er fährt.

Da wirst Du wohl ums ausprobieren nicht drum rum kommen.

Aber, ich bin jetzt mal von ausgegangen, das die hochgelobten LV 301 die ganze Bandbreite des MTBsportes abdecken und im höchstfall noch ein billiges Stadtrad erforderlich ist.

Naja, falls Du Dich für ein Cube entscheidest, wünsch ich Dir auch damit viel Spaß.

Schönen Gruss, Mario

*


----------



## markus182 (9. Juni 2012)

hier ein paar Bilder von meiner gestrigen Tour am Möhnesee:












Bei dem Anblick hab ich direkt Durst bekommen


----------



## Cortina (9. Juni 2012)

Team Slow Duck schrieb:


> Dafür mußt Du Busse tun.



Ups, sorry geht grad nicht mit dem Schienbein, bitte die Strafe auszusetzen Euer Ehren


----------



## Hans (9. Juni 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *
> 
> Hallo Hans
> 
> ...



Danke Mario - wenigstens einer 

hab mir ein 19" geholt - ist zwar für meine kurzen Bein etwas hoch, aber auf dem 17er sitze ich schon zu kompakt. Außerdem fahr ich mit dem 29 meist Straße oder normale Waldwege. Für Trails fahr ich schon lieber meine 301 .

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lebowsky (10. Juni 2012)

Heute habe ich eine nette Trail-Tour gedreht:


----------



## mi2 (10. Juni 2012)

schaut spaßig aus! weiter so


----------



## patrick... (11. Juni 2012)

ThomasAC schrieb:


> Ich bin auch einer dieser Kunststoffzweifler, was oft zu Diskussionen führt. Beeindruckt hat mich aber diese Woche ein Video von Pinbike: [VIDEO]
> 
> Vor allem der Testablauf "Swing-A-Carbon-Frame-Into-A-Concrete-Block" ab 5:00



Ich kann über solche Versuche immer nur lachen. Warum? Ganz einfach - bei den ganzen Herstellern wird der Top-Rahmen als CFK Rahmen konstruiert, ausgelegt und optimiert. Für die günstigen Einsteigermodelle wird dann einfach der Rahmen übernommen und aus Aluminium gefertigt. Da findet ganz sicher keine Optimierung mehr für den Werkstoff Alu statt. Dementsprechend überrascht es mich in keinster Art und Weise, dass der Alurahmen hier dem CFK Modell deutlich unterlegen war.

Wenn man einen realen Test "CFK vs Alu" haben will, hätte man auf einen Nicolai oder Liteville Rahmen zurückgreifen müssen.


----------



## Boshard (11. Juni 2012)

patrick... schrieb:


> Ich kann über solche Versuche immer nur lachen. Warum? Ganz einfach - bei den ganzen Herstellern wird der Top-Rahmen als CFK Rahmen konstruiert, ausgelegt und optimiert. Für die günstigen Einsteigermodelle wird dann einfach der Rahmen übernommen und aus Aluminium gefertigt. Da findet ganz sicher keine Optimierung mehr für den Werkstoff Alu statt. Dementsprechend überrascht es mich in keinster Art und Weise, dass der Alurahmen hier dem CFK Modell deutlich unterlegen war.
> 
> Wenn man einen realen Test "CFK vs Alu" haben will, hätte man auf einen Nicolai oder Liteville Rahmen zurückgreifen müssen.



ja mit dem Alu-Rahmen geb ich dir recht.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (11. Juni 2012)

patrick... schrieb:


> Ich kann über solche Versuche immer nur lachen. Warum? Ganz einfach - bei den ganzen Herstellern wird der Top-Rahmen als CFK Rahmen konstruiert, ausgelegt und optimiert. Für die günstigen Einsteigermodelle wird dann einfach der Rahmen übernommen und aus Aluminium gefertigt. Da findet ganz sicher keine Optimierung mehr für den Werkstoff Alu statt. Dementsprechend überrascht es mich in keinster Art und Weise, dass der Alurahmen hier dem CFK Modell deutlich unterlegen war...


Interessante Theorie, aber mir fällt gerade kein Beispiel ein, wo das tatsächlich sichtbar am Rahmen ist.
Die andere Seite ist die: der Gewichts- und Steifigkeitsvorteil von CFK ist immens, somit wäre ja sogar dann der CFK-Rahmen vorzuziehen, wenn er nicht nennenswert stabiler als ein entsprechender Alurahmen ist.


----------



## Winnni (14. Juni 2012)

Heute abgeholt und gleich erste Ausfahrt - was soll ich sagen?
Ein Traum, kein Vergleich zum zwanzig Jahre alten, ungefederten Vorgänger...


----------



## Mithras (14. Juni 2012)

Dann warte mal, bis die Federelemente und die Bremse ihre volle Pracht entfalten  .. da geht noch Mehr ^^


----------



## Boshard (14. Juni 2012)

Hab Heute mal bei mir am Fritzz ne VarioStütze angebaut 
Hatte noch ne I900 von Kind Shok rumliegen 
macht gleich noch mehr spaß


----------



## chelli (14. Juni 2012)

Winnni schrieb:


> Heute abgeholt und gleich erste Ausfahrt - was soll ich sagen?
> Ein Traum, kein Vergleich zum zwanzig Jahre alten, ungefederten Vorgänger...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem schicken Teil, ich kann deine Begeisterung nachvollziehen, die Begeisterung ist bei mir auch nach mittlerweile fast 800 km noch ungebrochen.


----------



## Friecke (15. Juni 2012)

Boshard schrieb:


> Hatte noch ne I900 von Kind Shok rumliegen


 

Na was Du so "rumliegen" hast 

Das Teil ist toll, ich denke aber mit 'ner Fernbedienung macht die noch mehr Spaß 

Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasAC (15. Juni 2012)

Friecke schrieb:


> Na was Du so "rumliegen" hast [...]



Das dachte ich mir auch sofort, so etwas hätte ich auch gerne im Keller herum liegen.

Fernbedienung macht nur bedingt Spaß, da der Zug oftmals ein klein wenig hängt und die Stütze so nicht richtig aus- oder einfährt.


----------



## Boshard (15. Juni 2012)

nee ohne fernbedinung ist das schon gut 
den ist da nicht so viel gebamsel am lenker


----------



## Boshard (15. Juni 2012)

ThomasAC schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir auch sofort, so etwas hätte ich auch gerne im Keller herum liegen.
> 
> Fernbedienung macht nur bedingt Spaß, da der Zug oftmals ein klein wenig hängt und die Stütze so nicht richtig aus- oder einfährt.



 Wieso im Keller (hab ich nicht) die lag ine Wohnung im Karton 

  hab die beim Aufräumen gefunden musste nur ne Adapterhülse kaufen


----------



## Benni24 (15. Juni 2012)

@Rhein Hochwasser 

Grüße


----------



## vase2k (17. Juni 2012)

Nachdem ich gestern den Brave-Machine-LRS montiert habe, gabs heute mal wieder ein paar Wald-und Wiesen-Kilometer 





Gruß Matthias


----------



## FR-Sniper (18. Juni 2012)

dann will ich auch mal mein "Restebike" zeigen:




da kommt aber noch die eine oder andere Änderung!


----------



## mi2 (18. Juni 2012)

das xms gefällt mir . auch sehr schön in pose gebracht . nue der rote sattel will mir nicht gefallen


----------



## Turbo-s (19. Juni 2012)

mi2 schrieb:


> das xms gefällt mir . auch sehr schön in pose gebracht . nue der rote sattel will mir nicht gefallen



Ich mag rote Sattel auch nciht. ABER: Passt aus meiner Sicht zu den roten eloxalteilen am Bike. Konsequent eben.


----------



## vase2k (19. Juni 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Ich mag rote Sattel auch nciht. ABER: Passt aus meiner Sicht zu den roten eloxalteilen am Bike. Konsequent eben.



So richtig glücklich bin ich mit dem Rotton des Sattels auch noch nicht. Vielleicht kommt bei Gelegenheit aber nen komplett weißer Sattel ran 

Und die Geschichte mit den rot eloxierten Teilen wird fortgeführt 








Demnächst kommen noch andere Kettenblattschrauben und dann reichts erstmal 

Gruß Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (19. Juni 2012)

vase2k schrieb:


> Demnächst kommen noch andere Kettenblattschrauben und dann reichts erstmal
> 
> Gruß Matthias



Schick Schick...


----------



## daMaXl (19. Juni 2012)




----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo MTB-News Community

Ich bin neu hier und will mich und mein Cube vorstellen 
Bin neueinsteiger, komme aus dem Odenwald und bin 26 Jahre alt.


----------



## Turbo-s (20. Juni 2012)

@New2bie 26 Jahre?

Und deswegen fährst Du auch 26 Zoll


----------



## mi2 (20. Juni 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> @New2bie 26 Jahre?
> 
> Und deswegen fährst Du auch 26 Zoll



 dann müsst ich ja 29er fahren  war nicht dein bester spruch


----------



## xerto (20. Juni 2012)

mi2 schrieb:


> dann müsst ich ja 29er fahren  war nicht dein bester spruch



uind ich 53er...

das wär ja ein hochrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuub (20. Juni 2012)

Jimmy Breuer olé


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Juni 2012)

New2bie schrieb:


> Hallo MTB-News Community
> Ich bin neu hier und will mich und mein Cube vorstellen


 
 Yapp - danke dafür und herzlich willkommen!
Allzeit gute Fahrt & und auch mal ein paar schöne Fotos im 
"Cube in Motion" - wenn es dann mal passt!


----------



## Turbo-s (20. Juni 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> uind ich 53er...
> 
> das wär ja ein hochrad.




Das will ich sehen, ich komm vorbei!!!


----------



## Cubedriver66 (20. Juni 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> uind ich 53er...
> 
> das wär ja ein hochrad.


 

...muss dann wohl sofort ein 46er-Projekt beginnen. Wobei ich das Problem des hohen Schwerpunkts noch nicht gelöst habe, selbst mit erhöhten Gewicht nicht...


----------



## Jole1982 (21. Juni 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> So, da es ein Bilder Thread ist. Here you go:
> 
> Die Knack-Gurke.... Ich hatte Bilder versprochen.
> 
> ...


----------



## akisu (21. Juni 2012)

2011 mit ausnahme vom sattel


----------



## Speci007 (21. Juni 2012)

die Monsterbarends


----------



## Turbo-s (21. Juni 2012)

Speci007 schrieb:


> die Monsterbarends



Für Monster Schisser Fahrer.... Kann man wunderbar schweißnasse Handschuhe drauf trocknen....   

Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht.


----------



## Speci007 (21. Juni 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Für Monster Schisser Fahrer.... Kann man wunderbar schweißnasse Handschuhe drauf trocknen....
> 
> Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht.



Da fehlt noch die Lenkerblumenvase
Geht auch als Klorollenhalter für 2 Rollen


----------



## Upgrayedd (21. Juni 2012)

Man sind die hässlich. Versauen das schöne Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (21. Juni 2012)

Mensch seit Ihr alles Spassbremsen....


----------



## Speci007 (21. Juni 2012)

entschuldigung      
ich dachte der meint das ernst


----------



## blutbuche (21. Juni 2012)

@turbo : haha


----------



## Maas89 (22. Juni 2012)

Hier mal mein Acid mit neuen XLC Plattformpedalen  Super Teile, der Stand Berg ab oder auf Trails ist einfach nicht zu vergleichen mit den original Pedalen die beim Kauf dran waren.


----------



## Scholty (23. Juni 2012)

Mein ertes Cube Bike, auch mein ersten Moutainbike.


----------



## OIRAM (23. Juni 2012)

*@ Scholty

Ja dann wünsch ich mal viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen, ersten, Cube.
Und nicht vergessen die Bilder Deiner Touren zu Posten.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## xerto (24. Juni 2012)

ein hübsches bike 

viel spass damit 


habt ihr in bremen jetzt auch berge? 150 mm wollen gefordert werden..

hübsch ist das osterei als fahrradständer..


----------



## Scholty (24. Juni 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> ein hübsches bike
> 
> viel spass damit
> 
> ...



Danke


Ich glaube unsere größte Erhöhung ist der Müllberg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Erst mal im Flachland loslegen und sich dann langsam steigern in Richtung Harz/ Sauerland.

Das Ei hab ich meinen Hunden geklaut.


----------



## OIRAM (24. Juni 2012)

*


Scholty schrieb:




Erst mal im Flachland loslegen und sich dann langsam steigern in Richtung Harz/ Sauerland.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Hamburg´s Harburger Berge sind viel näher für Dich und sehr zu empfehlen...
Oder die andere Richtung, zum Teutoburger Wald...
Vielleicht baun die Holländer ja bald Ihren 2000er...

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scholty (24. Juni 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *
> 
> Hamburg´s Harburger Berge sind viel näher für Dich und sehr zu empfehlen...
> Oder die andere Richtung, zum Teutoburger Wald...
> ...



Gute Idee, Danke


----------



## Sirrah73 (24. Juni 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *
> Vielleicht baun die Holländer ja bald Ihren 2000er...
> *


----------



## Organspänder (24. Juni 2012)

Mein altes "neues"


----------



## cytrax (24. Juni 2012)

Ach das milky green  sollte mir mal ein rahmen übern weg laufen nehm ich ihn gerne


----------



## OIRAM (24. Juni 2012)

*


cytrax schrieb:



			Ach das milky green  sollte mir mal ein rahmen übern weg laufen nehm ich ihn gerne 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....




cytrax schrieb:



			Wollt mir eigentlich auch ein neues holen aaaaaber.....TV verreckt, PC verreckt = kohle weg 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Mensch Markus, Du hast aber auch ne unendlich große Wunschliste...

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Uni560 (24. Juni 2012)

Huhu .. 

dann reihe ich mich auch mal ein. Bin von einem Univega Hardtail auf ein AMS 130 SL umgestiegen und ich kann echt nur staunen. Die Bremsen packen ordentlich, das Fahrwerk ist einwandfrei.

Hier mal ein Bild der ersten Ausfahrt. Wurde noch vor den ersten großen Schlammpfützen gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (24. Juni 2012)

@scholty : sieht gut aus  !!!


----------



## cytrax (24. Juni 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Deshalb arbeite ich auch meist 6 Tage die Woche  uns das noch 3 Schicht


----------



## FR-Sniper (24. Juni 2012)

heute auf Tour...


----------



## Sanchopancho (24. Juni 2012)

Mein LTD modifiziert für Alb Extrem.


----------



## SBiKeR777 (24. Juni 2012)

Die Carbon AMS 150 sind diese Jahr besonders gelungen vom Design finde ich;D


----------



## OIRAM (24. Juni 2012)

*@ Sanchopancho

Nur die Nummer entschuldigt die Optik.
Lass doch mal ein paar Zahlen sprechen.
Distanz, Höhenmeter, Teilnehmerzahl und eigene Platzierung.
Aber ich gehe von einem guten Platz aus, da Du Zeit zum fotografieren hattest...

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Sanchopancho (24. Juni 2012)

Albextrem ist kein Rennen, d.h. keine Platzierungen.
Bin auch nur 120km lang mitgefahren und dann noch ne extra runde gedreht.
am Ende waren es 150km 2500hm.

http://www.albextrem.de/

Ein riesen Event mit 3500 Starterplätze. Und super Verpflegungsstationen. Hat Spaß gemacht, werd mir aber trotzdem kein Rennrad kaufen.


----------



## TrailProf (25. Juni 2012)

Scholty schrieb:


> Mein ertes Cube Bike, auch mein ersten Moutainbike.


 
Für's erste Bike hast du ja mal direkt in die Vollen gegriffen.
Bis auf die Reisetasche unterm Sattel wirklich sehr schön.
Viel Spaß damit!!


----------



## ebuc26 (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo!

Hier mal ein Bildchen von meinem neuen Cube LTD Race.
Ich besitze es seit gut 2 Wochen und bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit!

Viele Grüße
ebuc26
​


----------



## Turbo-s (25. Juni 2012)

ebuc26 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Hier mal ein Bildchen von meinem neuen Cube LTD Race.
> Ich besitze es seit gut 2 Wochen und bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit!
> ...



Die sind aber auch hübsch die neuen 'Cube's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi_tool (25. Juni 2012)

die Albextrem ist eine der anspruchsvollsten RTF's.

Kürzeste Strecke mit 190 km und ich glaube 5 oder 6 mal den Albtrauf rauf...

Das läppert sich ganz schön zusammen. Ich selber bin die Albextrem noch nie gefahren, obwohl ich nicht unweit von Ottenbach wohne.



Sanchopancho schrieb:


> Albextrem ist kein Rennen, d.h. keine Platzierungen.
> Bin auch nur 120km lang mitgefahren und dann noch ne extra runde gedreht.
> am Ende waren es 150km 2500hm.
> 
> ...


----------



## bikeFLOH (27. Juni 2012)

moin, 
so nun auch mal mein "neuer" Weggefährte.





grüße flo


----------



## Turbo-s (27. Juni 2012)

bikeFLOH schrieb:


> moin,
> so nun auch mal mein "neuer" Weggefährte.
> 
> 
> ...



Hübscher Sattel, was ist das für einer? ERkenne ichnciht so gut. Ansonsten sind schwarze -bikes natürlich immer ein Fashion Statement-


----------



## Gummischwain (27. Juni 2012)

Die Bomber passt saugut! 
Leider hat die auch 20mm Steckachse... suche noch eine schicke in schwarz für mein Stereo. Brauche aber 15mm.

Da fällt mir ein, der Oiram hat doch auch ne schwarze drinne...


----------



## Mithras (27. Juni 2012)

Was für ein Ausfallende/ Hinterbaumaß hat das Stereo eigentlich? 135mm mit Schnellspanner? .. gibts das auch mit x12 Steckachse?


----------



## kampfgnom (27. Juni 2012)

Stereo und Fritzz haben seit 2009 X-12.


----------



## OIRAM (27. Juni 2012)

*Genau Gummi...

Wir haben die mit Abstand schönste Farbkombi...

Marzocchi 44 LR Switch TA Federgabel QR15 Modell 2012

Bin nach wie vor zufrieden mit der Gabel, sehr aktiv und äußerst sensiebel.
Und auch für Fahrer in der Klasse über 0,1 Tonnen geeignet.
Alternativ gibts da ja noch die schwarzen von DT-Swiss, aber eben mit Gewichtsbeschränkung.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Unplugged (27. Juni 2012)




----------



## Gummischwain (28. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Info Oiram 

Am liebsten hätte ich vorne gerne wieder ne Stahlfeder drinne.
Bin vorher ne Manitou mit Feder gefahren und da kommt einfach keine Luftfeder ran. Die Fox ist durch die Unsummen an Dichtungen im Talas-System ziemlich bockig. Gerade kleinere Schläge ignoriert sie vollständig. 
Na mal sehen.

Hat jemand einen guten Tip für ne Gabel mit Stahlfeder, QR15 und am besten mit Standrohren in schwarz? 

Wiege übrigens gute 90 kg, also kratze ich knapp an der 0,1 t - Grenze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (28. Juni 2012)

Bin auch auf der suche nach ner neuen Gabel. Die Talas is wirklich nicht der Hit  und der Service erst . Die Marzocchi von meinem Kumpel is da um einiges feiner.

Gewicht naggisch ca 68Kg


----------



## Mithras (28. Juni 2012)

hat einer Erfahrungen it ner Durolux? ..


----------



## Turbo-s (28. Juni 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Bin auch auf der suche nach ner neuen Gabel. Die Talas is wirklich nicht der Hit  und der Service erst . Die Marzocchi von meinem Kumpel is da um einiges feiner.
> 
> Gewicht naggisch ca 68Kg



ausziehen Ausziehen Ausziehen !!!


----------



## bikeFLOH (28. Juni 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Die Bomber passt saugut!
> Leider hat die auch 20mm Steckachse... suche noch eine schicke in schwarz für mein Stereo. Brauche aber 15mm.
> 
> Da fällt mir ein, der Oiram hat doch auch ne schwarze drinne...


 
Moin, 
schau mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=353652

Da gibts doch adapter.

Die Bomber ist schon fein, die Stahlfeder spricht gut an und man braucht nicht viel einstellen.
Gabelschaft wird noch etwas gekürzt.

EDIT: Ah ne ist ja anders rum gewollt....


----------



## bikeFLOH (28. Juni 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Hübscher Sattel, was ist das für einer? ERkenne ichnciht so gut. Ansonsten sind schwarze -bikes natürlich immer ein Fashion Statement-


 
Ich komme aus Bonn, 
das ist einer aus der Radon (H+S) Kramkiste.

Hart, schmal passt...


----------



## schummi (28. Juni 2012)

Hi, ich werfe mal meinen schwarzen Würfel in den Raum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. Juni 2012)

schummi schrieb:


> Hi, ich werfe mal meinen schwarzen Würfel in den Raum....


 
Gute Entscheidung - ein Foto kommt gut!
Ja da schrie noch eben jemand - ausziehen, ausziehen.
Das Gerät ist ja mal naggisch. 
Schlicht und einfach, schwarz = zeitlos, kommt ganz gut. 
Zumindest kommst Du den Decal-Hassern sehr entgegen...
oder bist selbst so einer! 

Viel Spaß noch mit dem Teil - schummi.


----------



## buschhase (28. Juni 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Zumindest kommst Du den Decal-Hassern sehr entgegen...



Oh ja, wie du recht du doch hast!  Aber so ein ''kleines-schwarzes'' ist doch immer wieder anziehend. 

Was isn das für ein Sattel? Brauch für mein HT zur Zeit einen neuen und der sieht so aus, als ob er meinem Po gefallen könnt.

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## schummi (29. Juni 2012)

Moin,

ja, bin immer noch stoned vom Actetongeruch vom Decal entfernen. Der Sattel ist ein Selle Italia X1, war beim LTD 29" Pro dabei. In schwarz/rot wohl nur bei Cube erhändlich.


----------



## Cuberia (29. Juni 2012)

Hi, hier nochmal meine 2012er Konfiguration mit Gabel-Update. So kann es jetzt bleiben.


----------



## Turbo-s (29. Juni 2012)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Hi, hier nochmal meine 2012er Konfiguration mit Gabel-Update. So kann es jetzt bleiben.



Das sieht mal fein stylish aus!


----------



## Scholty (29. Juni 2012)

Das ist richtig schick...


----------



## Cuberia (29. Juni 2012)

Dank euch, hab mir auch Mühe gegeben beim Aufbau...


----------



## Scholty (29. Juni 2012)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Dank euch, hab mir auch Mühe gegeben beim Aufbau...



Was für Griffe fährst du ?


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. Juni 2012)

Neuen LRS ans Stereo gebastelt .


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. Juni 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Neuen LRS ans Stereo gebastelt .
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1156036


 
 Die graue Eminenz gefällt mir immer Besser! 

Ein Glück das wir hier keine Perlen für die Säue brauchen,
sonst würde ich evtl. noch schwach...aus 2 mach 1 - oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Route66 (29. Juni 2012)

Hi,



Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Neuen LRS ans Stereo gebastelt .



seht schick  

Ich werde morgen erst mal neue Lager in den Horst-Link basteln. 
Das Gequietsche geht mir langsam auf die Nüsse... 

Marko


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Juni 2012)




----------



## Cortina (30. Juni 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Foto



Der EBV Ständer gefällt mir


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Juni 2012)

Epstein-Barr-Virus-Ständer? Erdölbevorratungsverbandständer? Sagt mir beides nix .


----------



## Cuberia (30. Juni 2012)

Scholty schrieb:


> Was für Griffe fährst du ?


Sind Ritchey WCS True Grips....leicht und bequem


----------



## Scholty (30. Juni 2012)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Sind Ritchey WCS True Grips....leicht und bequem




Danke


----------



## Route66 (30. Juni 2012)

Soooo,



Route66 schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen erst mal neue Lager in den Horst-Link basteln.
> Das Gequietsche geht mir langsam auf die Nüsse...



und erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt...  

Die Lager im Horst-Link und Sitzstrebe-Umlenkhebel waren noch einigermassen i. O., hab sie aber trotzdem rausgeschmissen. 
Welche aber richtig haken sind die in der Lagerung des Umlenkhebels am Sitzrohr. 
Frage: wie krieg ich die am besten raus? 
Da sind ja soweit ich weiss 4 Stück drin die man alle raus*ziehen* muss. 
Hab kein Bock auf tagelanges Rumdocktern.

Das Hauptlager hatte ich ja schon am 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag ersetzt, das war auch so eine riesen Action  

Gruß
Marko

ahso: es dreht sich um ein 2007er Modell des Stereo.
Ich schlaf jetzt erst mal eine Nacht darüber und frage vorher noch meinen Kumpel Jim Beam was er dazu meint


----------



## Dämon__ (1. Juli 2012)

Ich mach das mit so was hier, habe mir den aber bei uns im Werkzeugladen gekauft.


----------



## Solarstromer (1. Juli 2012)

So. Jetzt will ich auch mal ein Bild meines Würfels einstellen.
Hat gestern neue Reifen bekommen. Morgen gibts einen kürzeren Vorbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (1. Juli 2012)

Solarstromer schrieb:


> So. Jetzt will ich auch mal ein Bild meines Würfels einstellen.
> Hat gestern neue Reifen bekommen. Morgen gibts einen kürzeren Vorbau.



So sieht man doch schon viel mehr 

Wie sind die Reifen? Glaub die hatte ich auch mal auf der Liste gehabt.


----------



## Groudon (1. Juli 2012)

Wisst ihr, ob CUBE wieder mal einen Titan MTB Rahmen bauen wird? Der letzte von 2011 war ja mit dem tapered headtube und dem PF Lager richtig sexy und modern.


----------



## Solarstromer (1. Juli 2012)

Hatte heute meine erste Probefahrt- mit viel Schlamm nach dem Regen heute morgen.
Viel besser als die orginalen Schwalbe NN Performance. Machen echt Spass


----------



## Languste (1. Juli 2012)

welldone41 schrieb:


> @Languste beim nächsten mal darf es dann aber schon aus Gold sein!


 

Hi Welldone41,

habe nach langer Zeit versucht dein Anliegen umzusetzen 
Dein Wunsch sei mir ......................











befohlen


----------



## Silvermoon (2. Juli 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Neuen LRS ans Stereo gebastelt .



Den hätte ich mir auch fast für mein Stereo gekauft. Finde diesen Schwarz/Weiß-Kontrast auch super. Leider waren die Lieferzeiten etwas ungewiss  und so kam dann ein anderer LRS dran. Frauen und Ungeduld 
Aber, der V-TWO sieht schon super an deinem Stereo aus


----------



## Lude969 (3. Juli 2012)

Is zwar nur nen einfaches 2012 Cube LTD Race aber heyyyy es is nen Cube  Is jetzt ne Woche alt und hat knapp 50km auffem Buckel. Was ich schon bemerkt habe is das die Griffe weg müssen und hab gleich mal neue bestellt und auch neue Pedale aber sonst gefällts mir echt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HANZZ08 (3. Juli 2012)

Was heisst denn da "nur"?
Is doch nen super bike...ok, pedale kann man echt nich gebrauchen aber sonst


----------



## Lude969 (3. Juli 2012)

HANZZ08 schrieb:


> Was heisst denn da "nur"?
> Is doch nen super bike...ok, pedale kann man echt nich gebrauchen aber sonst



Na wenn ich mir hier so die anderen Räder anschaue dafür bekommt man ja schon nen gebrauchten Kleinwagen  

Bei den Pedalen hab ich mir mal die Welgo bestellt obwohl ich die Pedale jetzt nicht so schlimm fand mag aber so einfache nicht, viel schlimmer find ich die Griffe. Leicht schwitzige Hände und ich hab keinen Gripp mehr (ohne Handschuhe).

Gibts eigentlich nen Teil auf das ich besonders acht geben muss oder besser tauschen sollte ?


----------



## buschhase (3. Juli 2012)

Setz dich drauf und genieß das Rad erstmal  alles weitere kommt dann von alleine. Evtl. schreit dein Po nach den ersten Runden aua aber sonst würde ich erstmal nichts ändern. Bringts nichts 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Lude969 (3. Juli 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> Setz dich drauf und genieß das Rad erstmal  alles weitere kommt dann von alleine. Evtl. schreit dein Po nach den ersten Runden aua aber sonst würde ich erstmal nichts ändern. Bringts nichts
> 
> Gruß
> Nico



Ja heute nach ner Stunde hab ich nen wenig am hintern was gespürt 

Wollte jetzt nach den Griffen und Pedalen auch nichts mehr tauschen war eher die Frage obs irgend nen Teil gibt das gerne mal kaputt geht oder vieleicht sogar gefährlich werden kann. Wenns das nicht gibt dann bin ich wunschlos glücklich


----------



## buschhase (3. Juli 2012)

Nene - da brauchste dir mal keine Gedanken machen - da ist alles toppi dran. Und dass der Po zu Beginn jammert ist normal. Der muss sich erstmal dran gewöhnen. 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Lude969 (3. Juli 2012)

Alles klar ich vertrau dir ma


----------



## oliver13007 (4. Juli 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xY3-sPA7FmM"]Cube AMS 150 Race und Cube Kid 160 Team      - YouTube[/nomedia]  <--- Video


Das ist mein Cube AMS 150 Race 2012...
Ein paar Kleinigkeiten wurden auch gemacht 
-Pedale Crankbrothers 5050
-Sattelstütze XLC Vario
-Schaltwerkröllchen in Blau
-Kettenblattschrauben in Blau


----------



## LuetteB (4. Juli 2012)

so dann will ich auch mal meine Umbauten zeigen. sie haben zwar schon 3 ausfahrten hinter sich bin aber leider nicht früher dazu gekommen. 
Neu hinzugekommen sind Laufräder samt breiten Schlappen, Lenker und Vorbau. Jetzt will ich hoffen, dass der Sommer noch lang und warm wird 












Und die ersten Eindrücke: Ich hätte schon viel früher um bauen sollen :-/  
Bis denn. 
Lutz


----------



## Tobias82797 (4. Juli 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Alles klar ich vertrau dir ma


 
Hab das gleiche Bike und bin total begeistert. Hab auch nur die Pedale auf Klick-Pedale (SPD) getauscht und ergonomische Griffe von Cube gekauft. Von originalen Griffen sind mir die Hände eingeschlafen. Jetzt geht es etwas besser, könnte aber noch besser sein.

Was ich allerdings von ein paar Tagen entdeckt habe, finde ich überhaupt nicht lustig. Serienmäßig sind auf dem LTD RAPID ROB von Schwalbe montiert. Kann es sein, das diese nach ca. 800 km an den Seiten porös werden? Lohnt sich hier eine Mail an Schwalbe?


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (4. Juli 2012)

Wow, deine RapidRobs sind nach 800 km noch nicht runtergefahren? - Respekt. 
Am Hinterreifen waren nach 800 km bei mir die Stollen runter, da wird dann aus sehr wenig Grip noch viel weniger Grip. Habe dann von vorn nach hinten gewechselt und vorne den Nobby draufgemacht.

Die RapidRobs sind sowieso die Ultra-Billigreifen: extrem schwer (Draht) und kaum Grip (RacingRalph-Profil halt)

Ich würde Schwalbe da nicht extra kontaktieren: wegschmeißen (oder als Notreifen aufheben) und nen neuen, guten Reifen kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias82797 (4. Juli 2012)

Habe mir jetzt von Schwalbe den SmartSam bestellt, da ich mehr Strasse als Wald fahre. Bin gespannt, wie dieser so ist. Hab mir den mit dem weißen Streifen bestellt. Sieht bestimmt gut zum LTD aus.


----------



## Nepumuk. (4. Juli 2012)

Hab mich hier jetzt auch mal angemeldet und zeig euch gleich mein Würfel.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1159569



Es hat zwar schon ein paar Lackkratzer, funktioniert aber wunderbar.


----------



## Mithras (4. Juli 2012)

ein LTD mit Dämpfer... hmm is das der Vorgänger vom XMS?


----------



## KILROY (4. Juli 2012)

2007er AMS, oder so ?


----------



## Nepumuk. (4. Juli 2012)

Mein Händler meinte, es ist ein spezielles Messemodell. Bis auf die Lackierung und ein paar Parts ist es wie das AMS 100 denk ich.


----------



## KILROY (4. Juli 2012)

Wird so sein, nur die Zugverlegung unter dem Hinterbau läßt vermuten, daß das Ding eine Handvoll Jahre alt ist. Die ersten und die aktuellen Modelle haben wieder die Leitungen auf der Oberseite der Druckstrebe.


----------



## Hmmwv (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo, die weißen Smart Sam sind bei mir serienmäßig drauf, zum schwarz-weißen Analog sieht es so aus:


----------



## Kruko (4. Juli 2012)

Mein erstes Cube. 

Reaction GTC SL





Sattel und Griffgummis gingen für mich gar nicht und sind mittlerweile getauscht. Wenn es wieder sauber ist, gibt es bessere Bilder.


----------



## Lude969 (4. Juli 2012)

Tobias82797 schrieb:


> Hab das gleiche Bike und bin total begeistert. Hab auch nur die Pedale auf Klick-Pedale (SPD) getauscht und ergonomische Griffe von Cube gekauft. Von originalen Griffen sind mir die Hände eingeschlafen. Jetzt geht es etwas besser, könnte aber noch besser sein.
> 
> Was ich allerdings von ein paar Tagen entdeckt habe, finde ich überhaupt nicht lustig. Serienmäßig sind auf dem LTD RAPID ROB von Schwalbe montiert. Kann es sein, das diese nach ca. 800 km an den Seiten porös werden? Lohnt sich hier eine Mail an Schwalbe?



Also ich hab mir als Griffe die WCS True Locking Grip geholt sind heute angekommen. Erste Grifftests sind vielversprechend bin auf die erste ausfahrt gespannt  Nur die "Deckel" sditlich sind nicht richtig rund gefällt mir nicht... 

Bei meinem Race waren die Schwalbe Nobby Nic drauf wurde das was geändert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regenrohr (4. Juli 2012)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Das ist mein Cube AMS 150 Race 2012...
> Ein paar Kleinigkeiten wurden auch gemacht
> -Pedale Crankbrothers 5050
> -Sattelstütze XLC Vario
> ...



wie sind die Reifen bzw. mit welchen aus dem portfolio vergleichbar?


----------



## oliver13007 (5. Juli 2012)

regenrohr schrieb:


> wie sind die Reifen bzw. mit welchen aus dem portfolio vergleichbar?



Ich bin bis jetzt nur die Racing Ralph + Rocket Ron auf meinem Reaction GTC gefahren und von einem Kumpel die Nobby Nic...

Beide Reifen würde ich nicht mit den Schwalbe Hans Dampf Kevlar Triple Compound 2.35 vom AMS 150er vergleichen. Der Hans Dampf hat sau guten Gripp bei dem richtigen Luftdruck. Die Reifen sind ja alle für unterschiedliche Untergründe und Fahrweisen geschaffen...Am besten ausprobieren und gucken was Du fährst...DH, CC, Trail, Straße etc.

Zitat von der Schwalbe Homepage:Hans Dampf
*Für den perfekten trail ride.*  Alles abgestimmt auf Kontrolle und maximalen Fahrspaß. Das Profil  funktioniert in jeder Situation absolut souverän und gutmütig - im  groben Gelände wie auf flowigen Singletrails. Griffiges  TrailStar-Triple-Compound. Leichte und robuste SnakeSkin Seitenwand.  Sehr einfache Tubeless ready Montage.
Zitat Ende!!

Also Fat Albert würde ich vergleichbar nennen. Ich hoffe das hilft Dir erstmal weiter


----------



## insulaner (6. Juli 2012)

hi,
hier mal meins, ist auf den foto leider ein wenig schmutzig:





liebe grüsse
hendrik


----------



## Asko (6. Juli 2012)

insulaner schrieb:


> hi,
> hier mal meins, ist auf den foto leider ein wenig schmutzig:



Mountainbikes (und Frauen) können nie schmutzig genug sein


----------



## Dämon__ (7. Juli 2012)

So?


----------



## brandon1978 (7. Juli 2012)

Hier mal meine Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solarstromer (7. Juli 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> So?



wäre aber sauber auch nicht schlecht


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (7. Juli 2012)

@brandon1978
Perfektes Duo, einen schnellen Stadtrenner und ein MTB fürs Grobe. 
Habe auch ein Cube-Duo im Keller rumstehen, nur dass ich statt nem Stereo ein LTD habe.


----------



## brandon1978 (7. Juli 2012)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> @brandon1978
> Perfektes Duo, einen schnellen Stadtrenner und ein MTB fürs Grobe.
> Habe auch ein Cube-Duo im Keller rumstehen, nur dass ich statt nem Stereo ein LTD habe.


Im Keller?
Die mußt du in die Wohnung stellen,damit es denen nicht kalt wird
Hab Glück das das die Freundin noch mit macht


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (7. Juli 2012)

Wohne nicht in ner Wohnung, sondern in nem EFH. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oder ich nenne es statt Keller ab sofort Untergeschoss.

Und was heißt da frieren - meine Cubes müssen im Untergeschoss im Sommer wenigstens nicht schwitzen, wenns heiß ist. 
Im Winter mach ich dann extra für die Bikes die Heizung an, damit sie nicht frieren.


----------



## Da_Kid (8. Juli 2012)

So, dann will ich auch mal Bilder einstellen.

Mein Hobel, etwa 11 Jahre alt, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe:







Und das von meiner Freundin:






Frisch gekauft diese Woche.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Juli 2012)

Da_Kid schrieb:


> So, dann will ich auch mal Bilder einstellen....


 
2 sehr schöne Bikes. 
1 "Klassiker" & was "Feines" - mit dem Neuzugang viel Spaß. 
Der "Klassiker" hat sicher schon eine Menge davon verbreitet.


----------



## andipellegrino (9. Juli 2012)

Sehr schicke Bikes !


----------



## invalid (10. Juli 2012)

Mein neuer Cube 





Und mein Cube....


----------



## Cortina (10. Juli 2012)

invalid schrieb:


> Mein neuer Cube



Sehr schöner Rucksack.
Robby hatte den am Sonntag auch mit, hat mir gut gefallen.
Werden von Deuter gemacht, sehr gute Quali 





Grüße
Guido


----------



## invalid (10. Juli 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Rucksack.
> Robby hatte den am Sonntag auch mit, hat mir gut gefallen.
> Werden von Deuter gemacht, sehr gute Quali
> 
> ...



Das die von Deuter kommen ist ja mehr als Offensichtlich. Dafür bezahlt man aber nicht den Name mit, das war für mich der ausschlaggebende Punkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTD-TeamRider (11. Juli 2012)

Man bezahlt halt nicht den Namen Deuter mit. Dafür bezahlt man aber den Namen Cube mit. 

Der AMS 25 nimmt sich preislich nix zum TransAlpine 30 und der AMS 11 kostet auch nur 5  weniger als der Race, den ich jetzt mal als vergleichbar setzen würde.

Ich hab mir letztes Jahr nen Bike I gekauft - hätte es nicht damals schon den AMS 25 geben können - ach menno.


----------



## invalid (11. Juli 2012)

nimmt mal nicht den besten ramschpreis ist der deuter race soweit ich weiß im uvp Ca. 10 teurer. und dazu meiner Meinung noch hässlicher. aber so oder so ist der cube echt ein feines teil. und da der ek des cube wohl scheinbar bei Ca. 20 liegt, könnte der ja auch noch etwas billiger werden.


----------



## xp2004 (11. Juli 2012)

Nachdem nun mein Cube Attention (15 kg), nach 11 Jahren ausgedient hat, habe ich heute mein neues Cube GTC Custom Made in Betrieb genommen 

Rahmen: Cube GTC Reaction VollCarbon
Gabel: Rockshok SID Race
Schaltung: XTR/XT mix
Züge XTR Teflonbeschichtet
Lenker : Control Tec Voll Carbon
Kassette: XTR Titan
Laufräder: Alexrims sm44 pro Superleicht gesamt: 1700g
Bremsen Elexir 5 180/160mm
Sattelstüze: Ritchey WCE
Reifen Faltreifen Schwalbe, Rocket Ron

Anbei noch ein Foto


----------



## BIKESTARR (11. Juli 2012)

Schöne racefeile 
Ich würde noch den Gabelschaft absägen. Sieht besser aus und du sparst noch ein paar gramm.
Hast du das Gesamtgewicht parat?


----------



## Gummischwain (11. Juli 2012)

Ich denke, dass er den Schaft sicherlich noch kürzen wird, sobald er sich über die Höhe des Vorbaus definitiv im Klaren ist! 
Absägen geht immer, verlängern geht eher weniger gut!


----------



## Kruemelmonster (11. Juli 2012)

xp2004 schrieb:


> Nachdem nun mein Cube Attention (15 kg), nach 11 Jahren ausgedient hat, habe ich heute mein neues Cube GTC Custom Made in Betrieb genommen
> 
> Rahmen: Cube GTC Race VollCarbon



Rahmen von Bike Discount gekauft?  
Ich hatte zumindest schon ein Jucken im Finger, bin mir nur wegen der Farbe unsicher. Grün ist nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## xp2004 (11. Juli 2012)

Sieht aber Geil aus  in Natura. Wiegt 10.4 kg so wie es da steht. 
Ja, der Rahmen wurde bei Bike Discount gekauft. 

Ich habe das Bike von einem Bekannten, der sich alle 6 Monate ein neues Bike zusammanbaut und die anderen dann verkauft. 
War erst unsicher mit 84 SL, aber es passt schon so wie es ist. Werde am Samstag mal ne 100 km Runde drehen. Dann werde ich ja sehen wie es sich fährt. Ich glaube aber die Reifen sind nicht so richtig für Strasse und Radwege geeignet, die ich am WE befahren werde. Da werde ich wohl andere aufziehen. Denke das ich mir ein zweites paar Felgen zum wechseln zulegen werden. Normal und Gelände. 

Aber das Teil macht echt Spaß.


@ BIKESTARR, wegen dem Gabelschaft. Das passt schon so. Ich habe selber noch genug Gewicht das ich an mir selber tunen kann , wenn Ihr versteht 
Muss erst mal ein Gefühl fürs Rad bekommen, dann sehe ich schon was ich mache. Die erste kleine Proberunde war aber schon ganz OK.


----------



## knolle321 (11. Juli 2012)

Hier mein Cube LDT CC 2010


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (11. Juli 2012)

Dein LTD ist aber ein Eigenaufbau, richtig?
Anders kann ich mir den wilden Teilemix von preiswert bis überteuert nicht erklären.

Schick schauts auf jeden Fall aus mit den rot eloxierten Teilen.
Über den Ständer (der laut Cube nicht zugelassen ist ) und die gelben Räfläktorn seh ich mal hinweg. 
Aber ist das dein Sattel in Normalposition? Wunder mich grad a weng, wie du damit zurecht kommst, der LTD-Rahmen ist doch so schon ziemlich gestreckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schweini8 (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute, habe heute mein neues Cube XMS 2012 bekommen, genial....


----------



## knolle321 (12. Juli 2012)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Dein LTD ist aber ein Eigenaufbau, richtig?
> Anders kann ich mir den wilden Teilemix von preiswert bis überteuert nicht erklären.
> 
> Schick schauts auf jeden Fall aus mit den rot eloxierten Teilen.
> ...




Ja ist ein Eigenaufbau bis zur letzten Schraube.
Das Bike ist mein Alltagsrad, deshalb der Ständer und die Katzenaugen.
Hab sogar ne Klingel dran
Im Profil habe ich noch mehr Bilder, teils noch mit alten Teilen. Das bild mit dem Gartenzwerg ist aktuell. Sattel ist in fahrbereiter Position. 
Bin 1,78 und der Rahmen 22 zoll, eigentlich zu groß aber ich komme damit gut zurecht, fährt sich sehr gut
Warum sollte der Ständer von Cube nicht zugelassen sein?


----------



## kampfgnom (12. Juli 2012)

knolle321 schrieb:


> ...Warum sollte der Ständer von Cube nicht zugelassen sein?



http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-detail/article/what-kind-of-kickstand-can-i-use-for-my-cube-bike/
Dadurch, dass Dein Seitenständer nur einen Fixpunkt hat, muss er erstens sehr fest angezogen werden (Verdrehsicherheit) und leitet zweitens ein hohes Torsionsmoment in die Kettenstrebe ein.
Dafür ist die nicht vorgesehen und somit auch nicht ausgelegt.


----------



## andi_tool (12. Juli 2012)

178 cm und einen 22" Rahmen?

Ich bin 167 cm und fahre einen 16" Rahmen...

Also im Gelände bekommst Du mit dem Rahmen ein Problem



knolle321 schrieb:


> Ja ist ein Eigenaufbau bis zur letzten Schraube.
> Das Bike ist mein Alltagsrad, deshalb der Ständer und die Katzenaugen.
> Hab sogar ne Klingel dran
> Im Profil habe ich noch mehr Bilder, teils noch mit alten Teilen. Das bild mit dem Gartenzwerg ist aktuell. Sattel ist in fahrbereiter Position.
> ...


----------



## knolle321 (12. Juli 2012)

andi_tool schrieb:


> 178 cm und einen 22" Rahmen?
> 
> Ich bin 167 cm und fahre einen 16" Rahmen...
> 
> Also im Gelände bekommst Du mit dem Rahmen ein Problem




Ist ja mein Stadtbike und da will ich gemütlich drauf sitzen,
deshalb auch der schräge Vorbau. Im Gelände bin ich nur selten, 
aber auch da komme ich gut zurecht. Bin allerdings auch kein
Hardcoremountenbiker, mir geht es eher ums Bauen und die Optik.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. Juli 2012)

knolle321 schrieb:


> Ist ja mein Stadtbike und da will ich gemütlich drauf sitzen,
> deshalb auch der schräge Vorbau.....



 Dennoch musst Du ja fast nur aus Beinen bestehen - um auf eine Schrittlänge für 22" zu kommen.
Ich selbst bin auch 178 cm & bräuchte damit 19". Geht nicht - also wären 18" (Gelände) oder 20" (Stadt-Radweg usw.) o.k. ------ aber 22" definitiv zu groß. 

Aber wenn Du zurecht kommst und Dich wohl darauf fühlst.....dann ist es so!
Viel Spaß beim bauen & Optik aufwerten......und natürlich auch beim biken. 
Im Gelände aber immer schön auf das Oberrohr aufpassen - 
denn wenn das Kontakt mit Dir aufnimmt, singst Du höher als Sarah Connor.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hmmwv (13. Juli 2012)

Selbst ich mit meinen 186 tausche gerade die gekröpfte Sattelstütze gegen eine gerade aus.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (13. Juli 2012)

Das mit der gekröpften Sattelstütze hat doch nix mit der Rahmengröße zu tun. Das Knielot muss halt passen.
An die Cube-Hardtails (zumindest Comp und LTD series) gehört m.E. sowieso eine ungekröpfte Stütze, um den flachen Sitzwinkel von 72° auszugleichen.


----------



## Hmmwv (13. Juli 2012)

Ist ja auch auf da Homepage so ersichtlich.

Verbaut ist eine Gekröpfte.

http://www.cube.eu/hard/comp/analog-disc-blackwhite/

Egal, die P6 wartet schon auf den Einbau.


----------



## knolle321 (13. Juli 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Dennoch musst Du ja fast nur aus Beinen bestehen - um auf eine Schrittlänge für 22" zu kommen.



Deshalb ist die Sattelstütze auch so tief, damit ich wenigstens mir Zehen-
spitzen auf den Boden komme


----------



## kampfgnom (13. Juli 2012)

Knielot ist eine Sache, viele versuchen aber unsinnigerweise, mit einer ungekröpften Sattelstütze einen zu langen Rahmen und damit Reach zu kompensieren.


----------



## MisterCool (13. Juli 2012)

Eigentlich wollte ich nur gefederte Sattelstütze und das ist was daraus geworden ist















Bei den Pedalen habe ich mich für die Shimanos Halb/Halb entschieden und die SLX Schalter auf XT Aufgerüstet


----------



## Scholty (13. Juli 2012)

So kann es gehen, sehr schönes Bike


----------



## Kruemelmonster (13. Juli 2012)

Eventuell kann man die Bilder etwas kleiner machen, ist ja brutal.


----------



## MisterCool (13. Juli 2012)

Kruemelmonster schrieb:


> Eventuell kann man die Bilder etwas kleiner machen, ist ja brutal.



OK, ich versuche, siehe oben


----------



## ThomasAC (14. Juli 2012)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich nur gefederte Sattelstütze und das ist was daraus geworden ist
> 
> [...]



Damit hast Du mit Sicherheit mehr und länger Freude als mit einer gefederten Sattelstütze! Sehr gute Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (14. Juli 2012)

Schönes Bike und schöne Fotos 

Wünsche Dir aber auch viel Glück mit den Bremsen


----------



## Ostwandlager (14. Juli 2012)

*schickes AMS, sieht einfach klasse aus in schwarzweiß 
als diese schrillen bunten Bikes 
Ja die Bremsen, aber da kann man sich ja von trennen 
*


----------



## BIKESTARR (14. Juli 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Dennoch musst Du ja fast nur aus Beinen bestehen - um auf eine Schrittlänge für 22" zu kommen.
> Ich selbst bin auch 178 cm & bräuchte damit 19". Geht nicht - also wären 18" (Gelände) oder 20" (Stadt-Radweg usw.) o.k. ------ aber 22" definitiv zu groß.
> 
> Aber wenn Du zurecht kommst und Dich wohl darauf fühlst.....dann ist es so!
> ...



Ich fahre auch 22". Ich glaube ich bin um die 1,80m groß, aber ich
wachse ja noch. Dennoch komme ich mit dem Rahmen super Klar!
Längerer Radstand -> Mehr Laufruhe
Man muss sich halt entscheiden.

Tolles Ams uns schöne Bilder!


----------



## MisterCool (14. Juli 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Schönes Bike und schöne Fotos
> 
> Wünsche Dir aber auch viel Glück mit den Bremsen



Danke
Ich bin ein absoluter Neuling, deshalb sagt mir Dein Tip mit den Bremsen wenig. Gibt es etwas bestimmtes worauf ich achten sollte?


----------



## Upgrayedd (14. Juli 2012)

Bremsen sind ok nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
 Meine Hayes Ryde sind nach nicht mal 500km defekt gewesen (undicht). Scheint keine Ausnahme zu sein... Fahre sie einfach so lange bis sie den Geist aufgeben und hol dir dann neue


----------



## FR-Sniper (14. Juli 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch 22". Ich glaube ich bin um die 1,80m groß!



ich bin 1,78m und fahr 18ér, für meinen Geschmack einen Tick zu groß um richtig schöne zu spielen, Geschmäcker sind verschieden  
ich wachse aber mit Sicherheit nicht mehr 

zurück zum Thema: schönes 29ér


----------



## NaitsirhC (14. Juli 2012)

Ich fahre auch ein 18er, mit 1,90 
(Dartmoor Hornet)


----------



## BIKESTARR (14. Juli 2012)

Ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen, dass mini Räder mir kurzem Radstand total
hibbelig und unruhig liegen, wenn es etwas ruppiger zugeht. Aber ist ja jedem sein Ding.


----------



## kampfgnom (14. Juli 2012)

Länge läuft. Hilft aber nichts, wenn man dafür total gestreckt sitzt. Besonders bei rauher Fahrt behindert das die Wendigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (14. Juli 2012)

Hier mal ein Foto  Soll ja auch ein bisschen ontopic sein.





Edit: Die Sitzposition kannst du mit einem kürzeren Vorbau einfach ausgleichen.


----------



## kampfgnom (14. Juli 2012)

Nope, die Vorbaulänge hat unmittelbaren Einfluss auf das Lenkverhalten. Daher müssen Lenkwinkel, Oberrohr- und Vorbaulänge schon zum beabsichtigten Fahrverhalten passen.


----------



## BIKESTARR (14. Juli 2012)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> Nope, die Vorbaulänge hat unmittelbaren Einfluss auf das Lenkverhalten.



Ja, aber für mich einen Positiven. Und ich muss ja damit klarkommen


----------



## Scholty (14. Juli 2012)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
ich dachte immer, jeder Baut sich sein Rad wie er es für gut empfindet.


----------



## BIKESTARR (14. Juli 2012)

Ich empfinde es so für gut


----------



## Gummischwain (15. Juli 2012)

Upgrayedd schrieb:


> Bremsen sind ok nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> ...



Doch, weniger... viiiel weniger! 

Spaß beiseite: bin sie selber auch schon gefahren und meine Freundin fährt die Zangen "noch" am Stereo WLS. Taugen mMn nicht wirklich was. Druckpunkt ist schlecht und die Bremsleistung reicht für meine 90kg nicht mal auf leicht abschüssiger Strecke! Dagegen arbeitet bspw. die Magura Louise wie ein Anker (ist natürlich aber auch eine etwas andere Preisklasse)! 

Aber kommt halt auf den Fahrstil an. Wirst ja selber schnell merken, wenn's eng wird. Falls nicht, lass sie einfach dran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brandon1978 (15. Juli 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Foto  Soll ja auch ein bisschen ontopic sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


könntest du mal eine nahaufnahme von deiner kettenführung machen?
welche hast du verbaut?
gruß


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Juli 2012)

Shaman Enduro.


----------



## brandon1978 (15. Juli 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Shaman Enduro.


danke
muß ich mal zulegen.hab ab und an das problem das meine kette abspringt


----------



## brandon1978 (15. Juli 2012)

bei dem hier zb






[/IMG]


----------



## brandon1978 (15. Juli 2012)

brandon1978 schrieb:


> bei dem hier zb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Juli 2012)

Musst du immer alles zitieren? Nebenbei bemerkt gibt es einen Editbutton, damit man nicht drei Posts machen muss.


----------



## brandon1978 (15. Juli 2012)

danke
hab da so meine probleme hier mit den fotos hochladen


----------



## Cortina (16. Juli 2012)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Danke
> Ich bin ein absoluter Neuling, deshalb sagt mir Dein Tip mit den Bremsen wenig. Gibt es etwas bestimmtes worauf ich achten sollte?



Das gibts keinen besonderen Tip, entweder Du bist der Erste der mit den Bremsen keine Probleme hat oder Du schmeißst sie gleich runter und machst z.B. diese hier drauf.
Kenne keinen der die Hayes so eingestellt hat, dass sie gleichzeitig nicht schleifen und auch noch bremsen 

Wenn Sie dir taugen auch kein Problem, ich drück Dir die Daumen 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (16. Juli 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...Kenne keinen der die Hayes so eingestellt hat, dass sie gleichzeitig nicht schleifen und auch noch bremsen
> ...


Die 160er Scheiben bekommt man noch sehr gut eingestellt, schleifen bei mir überhaupt nicht und verzögern dennoch prima.
Bei 180er Scheiben wirds schon schwierig bei mir: am besten schleifen minimieren und dann fahren, nach 20 km hat sichs eingeschliffen.


----------



## Mithras (16. Juli 2012)

Hab die Hayes auch mit 200/180 mm Kombi schleiffrei und mich selbst zum Stillstand bekommen. 
Dennoch geb ich Cortina Recht, der Tausch auf eine Elixir5 / R bringt Welten inSachen Bremspower (an unserem XMS getauscht). Und das Beste, Rad raus+rein ohne Bremssattel neu ausrichten müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterCool (16. Juli 2012)

Jetzt verstehe ich, was ihr meint -> das Schleifen. Manchmal (ganz selten) höre ich so ein hochfrequentes metalisches schleifen (als ob man ein Kreissegeblatt berühren würde), aber das passiert fast nur, wenn ich das Rad während der Fahrt kippe (Kreiselkraft). Es reicht, das ich leicht die Bremse anfasse, und dann ist es vorbei.
Mit Bremskraft habe ich als Anfänger keine Probleme


----------



## Cortina (16. Juli 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Und das Beste, Rad raus+rein ohne Bremssattel neu ausrichten müssen



Das ist genau das Problem, einmal eingestellt gehts ja noch aber wehe Du nimmst das Rad einmal raus, dann geht der ganze Mist von vorne los 

Hab bei meiner besseren Hälfte auf die Elixir umgestellt und nie wieder Probleme gehabt


----------



## andi_tool (16. Juli 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Das ist genau das Problem, einmal eingestellt gehts ja noch aber wehe Du nimmst das Rad einmal raus, dann geht der ganze Mist von vorne los
> 
> Hab bei meiner besseren Hälfte auf die Elixir umgestellt und nie wieder Probleme gehabt



So geht's mir mit der Magura Louise...


----------



## Cortina (16. Juli 2012)

Die Louise hat damals keine Probleme gemacht, es sei denn Du hast billige Naben/LRS.

Dann kann es je nach Spannung der Schnellspanner sein, daß Du jedes Mal Hand anlegen musst


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (16. Juli 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...aber wehe Du nimmst das Rad einmal raus, dann geht der ganze Mist von vorne los ...


Letztens hat in irgendnem Bikeforum mal jemand geschrieben, das Schleifen nach dem Einbau kommt (neben der Anzugskraft des Schnellspanners) auch von der rotatorischen Position der Nabenachse (also das was von innen an die Ausfallenden gedrückt wird). Wenn die gleich ist, schleift beim Wiedereinbau angeblich nichts.
Konnte das allerdings noch nicht erfolgreich verifizieren.


----------



## Solarstromer (16. Juli 2012)

Habe meinen Hayers letztes Wochenende neue Bremsbelege von IXS spendiert.Der Einbau war etwas schwieriger als gedacht. Ich habe noch die Hayers mit Feder. Da waren die Bremsbelege etwas zu breit. Feilen/Sägen hilft! Die ersten 5km hatte ich ein leichtes Schleifen, dann wars weg.
Bin jetzt ca. 100km mit den neuen Bremsbelägen gefahren und finde die besser als die Orginalen.
Für die leichteren Trails hier am Bodensee reicht die Bremse (trotz meinen 88kg)aus.


----------



## Guerill0 (16. Juli 2012)

Zur Abwechslung mal ein Bildchen 
Auch wenn's nur neue Griffe sind...


----------



## NaitsirhC (16. Juli 2012)

Schick. Wie fährt sich der Michelin vorne? Hatte ihn mir für hinten geholt und da war er unauffällig, bin ihn allerdings nur 2-3 Touren gefahren bevor er am neuen Rad dann zu breit war.

Schonmal über einen kürzeren Vorbau nachgedacht oder ist der Rahmen so schon relativ klein für dich? (wegen Setback + Sattel weit hinten)

NaitsirhC


----------



## Guerill0 (16. Juli 2012)

Nach einem Jahr "Testphase" (Vinschgau, 2x Lago, Fränk. Schweiz, Hometrails, paar mal Bikepark) bin ich mit dem Wild Rock'R sehr zufrieden. Ziemlich vergleichbar mit dem FA, allerdings spürbar schlechterer Rollwiderstand, dafür auch ca. 4mm breiter und noch besserer Pannenschutz. 
Mit der Vorbaulänge komm ich eigtl. super klar, gerade in den steileren Bergaufpassagen bringt das doch erheblich mehr Druck auf's Vorderrad. 
Sattelposition ist allerdings nicht Standard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias82797 (17. Juli 2012)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Wow, deine RapidRobs sind nach 800 km noch nicht runtergefahren? - Respekt.
> Am Hinterreifen waren nach 800 km bei mir die Stollen runter, da wird dann aus sehr wenig Grip noch viel weniger Grip. Habe dann von vorn nach hinten gewechselt und vorne den Nobby draufgemacht.
> 
> Die RapidRobs sind sowieso die Ultra-Billigreifen: extrem schwer (Draht) und kaum Grip (RacingRalph-Profil halt)
> ...


 
Ich hatte mir überlegt, die Reifen beim Händler zu reklamieren. Habe ihm Fotos geschickt und heute habe ich einen kompletten Satz neue Reifen kostenlos bekommen. Bin total begeistert. Allerdings muss ich die defekten Reifen zurückschicken, was ich auch verstehen kann.


----------



## pillehille (18. Juli 2012)

ich habe mein Cube ltd Team nochmal mit neuen Teilen aufgefrischt.
Leider muss ich es verkaufen, da mir die Zeit für 3 MTB's fehlt und ich lieber in ein neues Trekking Rad investiere.


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Juli 2012)

Würde ich nicht machen, bekommst doch nicht mehr was du da rein gesteckt hast, behalte es doch als Ersatz.


----------



## Witzke (18. Juli 2012)

Just gerade fertig geworden: Eine Interpretation des AMS 130 SLT á la Anika 











Verzeiht mir das Gespamme im CUBE-Fred, aber ick freu mir einfach


----------



## buschhase (18. Juli 2012)

Gefällt mir echt gut mit diesem Orange (oder nennt man es Rostrot?)!
Muss natürlich die Felgenaufkleber wieder bemängeln, damit mein Post nicht zu harmonisch wird 

Gruß
Nico

PS: Ist die Farbe eigtl serienmäßig oder hast das auch selber gemacht?


----------



## Witzke (18. Juli 2012)

Jaja, die gelbe Schriftzüge (EASTON bleibt schön dran!)... Da hab ich noch was vor 
Farbtechnisch ist alles original bzw. passend gekauft - oder was meinst du konkret?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (18. Juli 2012)

Sehr schickes AMS


----------



## Benjie90 (20. Juli 2012)

Sooo, ich dachte auch ich stelle meinen Wuerfel hier mal parat. Viel (bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten) habe ich gar nicht verändern wollen. Noch zumindest nicht
Im Moment ist mein Asphaltritzer aber leider nicht gelaendetauglich genug, da ist noch ein wenig Verbesserung noetig


----------



## beckeru (24. Juli 2012)

Hi, so hier auch mal meins (Model 2011). Macht richtig Spass.


----------



## Organspänder (24. Juli 2012)

beckeru schrieb:


> Macht richtig Spass



Glaub ich gerne 

schönes Bike mit schöner Farbkombi


----------



## FreshPrince (24. Juli 2012)

Neid ist in mir!

Astreines Bike!


----------



## Solarstromer (24. Juli 2012)

beckeru schrieb:


> Hi, so hier auch mal meins (Model 2011). Macht richtig Spass.




Echt geiles Bike. Das dieses Gefährt Spass macht glaube ich gern.


----------



## Wallburger (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

hier sind ja richtig leckere Bikes vertreten!

Hier ein Bild von meinem 2011 Stereo, geschossen bei der gestrigen Hausrunde.








Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## quing (27. Juli 2012)

Hier kommt ma mein Hirsch aussem Wald!!







________________________________

Gruß
quing


----------



## Scott_Pascal (27. Juli 2012)

Wallburger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier sind ja richtig leckere Bikes vertreten!
> 
> ...



Nettes Bike.

Bist auch etwas größer, oder?


----------



## Wallburger (27. Juli 2012)

Hi,

*@ Scott_Pascal *ja, 1,92m. 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (27. Juli 2012)

Okay das sind dann auch 56 CM oder?


----------



## Plueschbox (28. Juli 2012)




----------



## Wallburger (28. Juli 2012)

Ist ein 20" Rahmen, wobei ich fast 22" nehmen könnte. Finde es aber so etwas handlicher. 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Scott_Pascal (28. Juli 2012)

Okay danke


----------



## RealZac (29. Juli 2012)

Mein 2010 AMS Comp (100):


----------



## HANZZ08 (29. Juli 2012)

Diese Seite is echt auf richtig hohem Niveau 
Das blaue Stereo bitte genauso zu mir nach Hause 
Hier noch n paar Bilder von der letzten Tour mit meinem Hanzz


----------



## Scholty (29. Juli 2012)

Die beiden Räder sehen super aus.
Von dem AMS schöne Träume, unter das Kopfkissen passt es nicht, oder


----------



## Boshard (30. Juli 2012)

Hier mal meine beiden CubeBikes


----------



## BIKESTARR (30. Juli 2012)

Schön! Mich würde mal interessieren, ob der Fritzz Hinterbau ein bisschen progressiver
ist als der vom Stereo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LouZiffer (30. Juli 2012)

Wurde ja auch mal Zeit mir selbst einen Würfel zu zulegen.
Cube Analog 29", einzige Modifikation bisher ist die Rockshox RL 29 Dual Air (2013) Gabel.
Ich muss sagen, 29" hat mich wirklich überzeugt.


----------



## kampfgnom (30. Juli 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Schön! Mich würde mal interessieren, ob der Fritzz Hinterbau ein bisschen progressiver
> ist als der vom Stereo.


Nope, der ist praktisch gleich.
Mit kleiner Luftkammer passt's aber.


----------



## schneeerich (31. Juli 2012)

Ist das Hanzz nicht etwas zu schwer für solche Touren auf den "höchsten Berg" im Steinwald auf knapp 1000m üNN ?

Grüße


----------



## Milan0 (31. Juli 2012)

Auferstanden von den Toten


----------



## Speci007 (31. Juli 2012)

schneeerich schrieb:


> Ist das Hanzz nicht etwas zu schwer für solche Touren auf den "höchsten Berg" im Steinwald auf knapp 1000m üNN ?
> 
> Grüße




das kommt nur auf deine Waden an........ 

u. wenn du 10 min länger brauchst um oben anzukommen, lässt sich das auch ganz knapp überleben 

dafür bist du schneller unten.......


----------



## Turbo-s (31. Juli 2012)

Speci007 schrieb:


> das kommt nur auf deine Waden an........
> 
> u. wenn du 10 min länger brauchst um oben anzukommen, lässt sich das auch ganz knapp überleben
> 
> dafür bist du schneller unten.......



Ich müsste es einfach mal probieren, ich denke eben immer dann auf einer Schaukel hochzufahren, aber zugegeben probiert habe ich es nicht, von daher mag ich mir hier auch keine Meinung anmaßen. Ich muss allerdings sagen ich spüren den Unterschied deutlich ob ich das 13,5Kg Enduro den Berg hoch fahre oder das 10kg RaceFully. Allerdings merk ich es dann runter auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HANZZ08 (31. Juli 2012)

Speci007 schrieb:


> das kommt nur auf deine Waden an........
> 
> u. wenn du 10 min länger brauchst um oben anzukommen, lässt sich das auch ganz knapp überleben
> 
> dafür bist du schneller unten.......



Petze 

Naja, von uns daheim sinds noch ca. 500hm, aber wenn man sich mal an die ~17,5 kg gewöhnt und nie was anderes fährt, kommts einem gar nicht mehr soooo schwer vor 
Und wie gesegt, dafür machts dann Berg ab umso mehr Spaß 

Mit dem Wippen hab Ich persönlich auch keine Probleme, mein Dad allerdings schon, wenn er damit fährt...muss man also einfach mal probefahren

Gruß aus der Oberpfalz,


----------



## Speci007 (31. Juli 2012)

Hänschen, grüß dich
Du hast ja so recht


----------



## schneeerich (31. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mich gestern für das Fritzz entschieden. Das Hanzz war mir ohne Probefahrt schon zu schwer.


----------



## Speci007 (31. Juli 2012)

Auchð


----------



## HANZZ08 (31. Juli 2012)

Cool, welches isses denn genau geworden?
Und welcher Hanzz wärs gewesen? 

Und natürlich viel Spaß damit 
Am sonntag is jemand mitm Fritzz n iXS rookies Cup mitgefahren, aber in der Menge der DHler hats dann schon bissl mickrig ausgesehen


----------



## OIRAM (31. Juli 2012)

*@ Milan0

Sehr schönes LTD.
Was ist das für ein LRS ?

Schönen Gruß, Mario*


----------



## Groudon (31. Juli 2012)

mit neuer Schaltung


----------



## schneeerich (31. Juli 2012)

HANZZ08 schrieb:


> *Cool, welches isses denn genau geworden?
> Und welcher Hanzz wärs gewesen?*
> 
> Und natürlich viel Spaß damit
> Am sonntag is jemand mitm Fritzz n iXS rookies Cup mitgefahren, aber in der Menge der DHler hats dann schon bissl mickrig ausgesehen



Beides Pro. 
2012 versteht sich


----------



## HANZZ08 (31. Juli 2012)

Aaah, da hätt ich auch lieber n Fritzz genommen, weil das Hanzz Pro is ja sau schwer und hat nich die beste Ausstattung, während man bei deinem nur noch ggf. ne Teleskopstütze braucht und der Spaß kann losgehen


----------



## BIKESTARR (31. Juli 2012)

@Groudon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vasya-0072007 (31. Juli 2012)

Greetings to all European CUBE-tion!
Long time since I have you never showed up.. with their Russian expanses: -)

Big news for more than half a year has not happened. Still Rollin on the Stereo RX, in the runoff equipment. Although some small components have been replaced by that, to make the story even more beautiful and expressive style.

Well and show you the latest pictures of this black handsome at the moment:







 - 

 - 

 - 

 - 

 - 

 - 

​


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. August 2012)

Vasya-0072007 schrieb:


> Greetings to all European CUBE-tion!



 Thank's Vasya!
Your Bike is so much beautiful  and the black/red looks great.....
By the way - the red colour in the back are very fit and proper...
Have a good Ride all the time....


----------



## Milan0 (1. August 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *@ Milan0
> 
> Sehr schönes LTD.
> Was ist das für ein LRS ?
> ...



Nichts besonderes. Aus einem komplett Bike. Ist mein Reiserad, fürs gröbere fahre ich Grün


----------



## Bocacanosa (1. August 2012)

Ich habs getan. 

Vorher:





Nachher:





Sauber:


----------



## Mithras (1. August 2012)

Pedalstellung verändert? .. Nee Spass, schaut gut aus mit den schwarzen Felgen, wie hast die Decals abbekommen ?


----------



## Bocacanosa (1. August 2012)

Einfach abgezogen. Ging wunderbar. Es sind nur ganz kleine Kleberückstände zurück geblieben und die hab ich abgerubbelt.


----------



## PeacemakerSW (1. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen 
Nachdem ich den 6. Bike Laden hinter mir hatte und endlich einen gefunden habe der nicht versuchte mir ein Dreirad anzudrehen  (bin seit 6 Jahren Geh Behindert durch eine Krankheit) ist es ein Cube Acid 2012 geworden  paar Sachen wie breitere Pedale und eine Vorbau Erhöhung später bin ich echt total verliebt in das Teil. Endlich mal wieder Spass an Mobilität ohne AOK Gestell. Jetzt warte ich noch auf meine versenkbare Sattelstütze und dann kann ich auch ohne Baum oder Wand anhalten und absteigen 



bei den ganzen tollen bikes hier komm ich mir fast n bissl schäbig vor, aber nur fast 

Gruß Matze


----------



## OIRAM (1. August 2012)

*Hallo Matze

Ich wünsch Dir ganz viel Spaß, mit Deinem neuen ACID.

Ein paar Bilder von Deinen zukünftigen Touren sind immer sehr willkommen.

Schönen Gruß, Mario*


----------



## Mithras (1. August 2012)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Einfach abgezogen. Ging wunderbar. Es sind nur ganz kleine Kleberückstände zurück geblieben und die hab ich abgerubbelt.




jo hab ich jetzt auch grad gemacht... .. aber nicht am Cube, deswegen kein Bild hierrein *gg*.. Kleberückstände gingen mit etwas Aceton weg wie weiche Butter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (1. August 2012)

Mit einem Haarföhn etwas anwärmen, dann funktioniert es besser.


----------



## Mithras (1. August 2012)

Hab ich auch gemacht, allerdings mit Heißluftföhn ..in kleinen Dosen versteht sich


----------



## BIKESTARR (1. August 2012)

PeacemakerSW schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Nachdem ich den 6. Bike Laden hinter mir hatte und endlich einen gefunden habe der nicht versuchte mir ein Dreirad anzudrehen  (bin seit 6 Jahren Geh Behindert durch eine Krankheit) ist es ein Cube Acid 2012 geworden  paar Sachen wie breitere Pedale und eine Vorbau Erhöhung später bin ich echt total verliebt in das Teil. Endlich mal wieder Spass an Mobilität ohne AOK Gestell. Jetzt warte ich noch auf meine versenkbare Sattelstütze und dann kann ich auch ohne Baum oder Wand anhalten und absteigen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 234927
> ...



 Ganz viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. August 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Hallo Matze
> Ich wünsch Dir ganz viel Spaß, mit Deinem neuen ACID.
> Ein paar Bilder von Deinen zukünftigen Touren sind immer sehr willkommen.
> Schönen Gruß, Mario*



 Genau so ist es! Dem schließe ich mich zu 100% an.


----------



## JanEbers (2. August 2012)

Da is meins...http://www.myimg.de/?img=IchCubeknuell03744.jpg


----------



## aguero (2. August 2012)

Mein Cube AMS Eigenbau. Ausgangspunkt war ein Cube LDT von dem aber nicht mehr viel übrig ist. 
Komplett XT (Kurbel ist noch nicht montiert) alles andere nach eigenem  Geschmack und was der Geldbeutel als Schüler halt so hergibt 

Was sagt ihr dazu?


Im Einsatz:








Geputzt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (2. August 2012)

Wow, ein Schüler Geldbeutel haette ich damals gerne gehabt, das sieht doch Top aus und nach den komponenten zu urteilen funktioniert es bestimmt auch gut!


----------



## Bocacanosa (2. August 2012)

Sehr schick. Als Schüler hatte ich nich so viel Kohle...

Die weiß/rote Magura gefällt mir persönlich von der Farbkombi her nicht an dem Bike. 

Brauchst Du den langen Vorbau?


----------



## Turbo-s (2. August 2012)

Na ich denke aber er hat seine rot schwarz Story am Bike durchgezogen.


----------



## aguero (2. August 2012)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Sehr schick. Als Schüler hatte ich nich so viel Kohle...
> 
> Die weiß/rote Magura gefällt mir persönlich von der Farbkombi her nicht an dem Bike.
> 
> Brauchst Du den langen Vorbau?



Fühle mich damit wohler und sitzt lieber was gestreckter am Rad.
Gehe viel nebenbei Arbeiten und eigentlich fließt das auch direkt wieder ins Rad 

Hier nochmal das Bild von oben, nur ein bisschen bearbeitet:


----------



## BIKESTARR (2. August 2012)

aguero schrieb:


> Gehe viel nebenbei Arbeiten und eigentlich fließt das auch direkt wieder ins Rad



Wie bei mir


----------



## schneeerich (2. August 2012)

So da is das Ding. Heute abgeholt.

Bessere Bilder werden definitv folgen, wenn ich mich mal dazu bringe meine DSLR Ausrüstung mitzuschleppen.


----------



## Wallburger (2. August 2012)

Das Selbst zusammen gestellte AMS sieht klasse aus! 

Habe gerade meine Feierabendrunde gedreht, heute mal mit dem Race Würfel.






Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## oliver13007 (2. August 2012)

Ich stelle euch mal mein neues Projekt vor: CUBE LTD SL Custom Aufbau
hier schon mal vorab ein Bild...noch fehlen ein paar Kleinigkeiten... mehr Infos folgen dann auch später.


----------



## schneeerich (3. August 2012)

So eben mal kurz auf die Schnelle mit der Kamera aufs Feld.


----------



## Turbo-s (3. August 2012)

Sauber! Wie gesagt ein weiteres Bild aus der berühmten Reihe. 

Ein Cube im Kornfeld!

Sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (3. August 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Sauber! Wie gesagt ein weiteres Bild aus der berühmten Reihe.
> 
> Ein Cube im Kornfeld!
> 
> Sehr schön!




....na, da hab ich ja was ins rollen gebracht 

Hat vielleicht noch jemand zu unserer Serie *"Ein Cube im Kornfeld..."* etwas beizutragen?

Ich hätte da noch eines


----------



## Groudon (3. August 2012)

Das Fritzz ist schön! Nur die weiße Kurbel wäre mir zu viel gewesen.


----------



## Turbo-s (3. August 2012)

Groudon schrieb:


> Das Fritzz ist schön! Nur die weiße Kurbel wäre mir zu viel gewesen.



So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker! Ich finde die weiße Kurbel ist Top. Mir fehlt der muskuläre hinten, aber der kommt bestimmt noch.


----------



## rosso19842 (3. August 2012)

hi

wollte mal meine beiden babys zeigen!!!


----------



## FR-Sniper (3. August 2012)

Groudon schrieb:


> Das Fritzz ist schön! Nur die weiße Kurbel wäre mir zu viel gewesen.



das seh ich genau so ! 
*MIR* wäre eine schwarze lieber, aber ist ja nicht meins


----------



## Turbo-s (3. August 2012)

Hex Rosso!

Nice Bikes! Auf dem Tisch hinten liegt wohl noch eines in teilen


----------



## Scholty (3. August 2012)

Ich finde die Bike's haben was.

So kann sich die eigene Farbkombi für eigene Rad schon aussuchen


----------



## mi2 (3. August 2012)

beide richtig geil. aber auch richtig gute fotos beim fritzz. hammer


----------



## BIKESTARR (3. August 2012)

Schönes Fritzz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosso19842 (5. August 2012)

@turbo-s

leider liegt da kein bike mehr in teilen!!!hab aber noch soviel sachen die ich hier verkaufe, da könnte ich noch eins aufbauen!das ams ist soweit fertig und jetzt geht es ans elite


----------



## LaCarolina (5. August 2012)

Mein AMS WLS am frühen Morgen im Hafen 







Was ist schöner: die 70-Mio Yacht Samar oder mein Cube ?






Mein Cube natürlich


----------



## Scholty (5. August 2012)

Das Cube natürlich.
Die Farbe habt ihr vorher abgesprochen, oder.


----------



## cytrax (5. August 2012)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Ich habs getan.



Ich auch 

Vorher:




Nacher:






Sauber: Irgendwann mal nur nicht heute 

Lenker auch aufgeräumt mit Hope Matchmarker:





Die GoPro is nur dran weil ich verschiedene Blickwinker ausprobieren wollte^^


----------



## buschhase (5. August 2012)

Und wie sind die Bilder mit der Lenkerhalterung so? Sehr verwackelt? So im Vergleich zum Brustgurt/Helmhalter. Wir überlegen auch derzeit uns so eine Halterung zu basteln.

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## vase2k (5. August 2012)

Ich war heute auch mal ein wenig unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (6. August 2012)

schneeerich, das Fritzz ist ja mal super schön 

Außerdem noch sehr gut abgelichtet 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## schneeerich (6. August 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> schneeerich, das Fritzz ist ja mal super schön
> 
> Außerdem noch sehr gut abgelichtet
> 
> ...



Danke Danke - aber es werden hoffe ich noch Schönere folgen. Die hier sind nur auf die Schnelle entstanden.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. August 2012)

vase2k schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch mal ein wenig unterwegs .......



 Die Sonne leuchtet mir aber vom Bildschirm her ins Büro.....
Auch schön - mal wieder ein XMS......und noch dazu in feiner Farbgebung.


----------



## invalid (7. August 2012)

meine Donau-Tourenausstattung: Cube Touring CC


----------



## Turbo-s (7. August 2012)

invalid schrieb:


> meine Donau-Tourenausstattung: Cube Touring CC



Und mit Lidl Doppelturbo hinten auf dem Träger! 

Scheint aber für längere Touren zu sein. Sehr gut!


----------



## invalid (7. August 2012)

jo die Runde ging von Donaueschingen über Passau bis Wien. So muss Urlaub sein.


----------



## Turbo-s (7. August 2012)

invalid schrieb:


> jo die Runde ging von Donaueschingen über Passau bis Wien. So muss Urlaub sein.



Aha also kleine Feierabendrunde? Ha ha ha


----------



## BIKESTARR (7. August 2012)

Fährt sich sowas noch kompakt? Ist für Touren sicher Top!


----------



## invalid (7. August 2012)

wenn man mit dem Pendel am Arsch umzugehen weiß, ist man auch damit noch ziemlich wendig. Ich begreife jedoch nicht, wie sich Leute freiwillig Low Rider am Vorderrad montieren können, ich denke die schränken da deutlich mehr ein.  Aber es ist natürlich nicht mit einem leeren Rad zu vergleichen. Berge werden mit dem Gepäck auch schnell sehr interessant. Insgesamt (Gewicht) bin ich so knapp an der Zulässigkeit des Rahmens gefahren.


----------



## Hmmwv (7. August 2012)

Das tue ich täglich beim Analog. Ich hoffe der österr. Abschnitt war interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (7. August 2012)

der deutsche Teil ist definitiv anstrengender da sich dort einige kurze aber heftige (15-20%) Anstiege sammeln. Aber die Strecke Passau-Wien werde ich sicher später nochmal mitm Rennrad fahren, da dort alles asphaltiert ist. In De hat man doch öfter mal Waldwege, was aber ja nicht schlimm ist. Am schönsten sind definitiv immer die Talfahrten, links und rechts schöne Berge und eine wunderschöne Landschaft. Die Dammfahrten im Flachland sind dagegen echt langweilig.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (7. August 2012)

vase2k schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch mal ein wenig unterwegs



Was sind den das für geile Bremsen?


----------



## GT-Fixer (7. August 2012)

Auch mal wieder aktuelle Bilder von meinem Team & dem Pro von nem Kumpel ein Winter Bild ist auch noch dabei.


----------



## vase2k (9. August 2012)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Was sind den das für geile Bremsen?



Formula Mega von 2011 in weiß, vorne 203mm und hinten 180. Ich  meinen Wurfanker


----------



## Turbo-s (9. August 2012)

HandyCam Schnappschuss von den Eschbacher Klippen.


----------



## Groudon (9. August 2012)

Habt ihr schon von dem neuen Stereo gehört? Da finde ich das aktuelle um einiges Schöner...


----------



## Boshard (9. August 2012)

Groudon schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon von dem neuen Stereo gehört? Da finde ich das aktuelle um einiges Schöner...



Schau mal bei Vimeo da war neulich ein video zu dem 2013Stereo HPC
hab ich auch nur durch Facebook/Cube mit bekommen 

Hier aber mal wieder was von meinem Fritzz

Es hat eine Neue Sattelstütze bekommen Syntace P6 Carbon in Weiß mit Cube logos. 
Hab ich gestern beim Cube Händler ergattern könnnen für 69,99
Und Heute gab es Neue Außenhüllen für die Schaltung in Grün


----------



## Turbo-s (9. August 2012)

Groudon schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon von dem neuen Stereo gehört? Da finde ich das aktuelle um einiges Schöner...



Ja, seit langen das erste Mal dass ich froh bin ein "altes" Modell zu haben.


----------



## Turbo-s (9. August 2012)

Boshard schrieb:


> Es hat eine Neue Sattelstütze bekommen Syntace P6 Carbon in Weiß mit Cube logos.
> Hab ich gestern beim Cube Händler ergattern könnnen für 69,99
> Und Heute gab es Neue Außenhüllen für die Schaltung in Grün



Hey, hat der noch eine? Nehm ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasAC (9. August 2012)

Groudon schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon von dem neuen Stereo gehört? Da finde ich das aktuelle um einiges Schöner...



In der aktuellen MountainBike ist ein Spezial zur Eurobike, da steht etwas zum neuen Stereo drin. Du kannst ja mal am Bahnhof reinblättern, ohne gleich das ganze Heft kaufen zu müssen.

Ich glaube dass die Kinematik von Stereo und Fritzz einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist, bzw. nicht ganz so ausgereift war wie sie hätte sein können (Fritzz mit großem RP23) und Cube deswegen umstellt.


----------



## Boshard (9. August 2012)

Die Stütze gehört zum Ausverkauf von Cube.


----------



## Groudon (9. August 2012)

Ich dachte das Stereo und Fritzz funktionieren super? Ich bin zur Zeit im Urlaub und haben uns 2x das AMS 125 von vor 1-2 Jahren ausgeliehen und ist schon was anderes mit 140/125mm als mit 100/0mm. ^^ 

Und das Stereo fand ich mit der Dämpferanordnung so cool eben.


----------



## ThomasAC (9. August 2012)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich dachte das Stereo und Fritzz funktionieren super?[...]



Das Fritzz macht mit dem großen RP23 etwas Probleme, der Dämpfer passt nicht zur Kinematik. Bei mir ist das zumindest der Fall und der Thread Fox rp23 im Fritzz - Abstimmungsprobleme sagt dass ich kein Einzelfall bin.
Cube Stereo 2010


----------



## McZumba (12. August 2012)

Hallo! Bin neu auf dieser Seite.
Bekommt man das Hanzz Pro in der Farbe Stone-Wash Metal noch?
Wäre froh, wenn mir das einer sagen könnte.
Wohne in der Schweiz, könnte es aber auch in Deutschland oder in Österreich kaufen.


----------



## buschhase (12. August 2012)

Wenn würd ich sagen übers Internet. Denke, dass Händler keine mehr im Laden stehen haben, da es ja ein 11er Modell ist.
Gebraucht und in Internet-Stores ist demnach wohl die einzige Art.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McZumba (12. August 2012)

In dem Fall werde ich noch ein wenig Stöbern gehen...
Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## QBE84 (14. August 2012)

Sorry wenn ich das mal eben hier rein poste aber kann es sein dass der Cube Acid Thread weg ist ? hab jetzt 4 mal das Cube Forum durchforstet und ihn nicht gefunden ??! Oder ich hab ihn echt übersehn


----------



## kampfgnom (14. August 2012)

Threads werden ausgeblendet, wenn es einen Monat keinen neuen Beitrag mehr gab.
Der letzte Beitrag kam am 13.7., also vor einem Monat.
Wiederfinden kannst Du ihn, indem Du z.B. "cube acid thread site:mtb-news.de" in Google eingibst...


----------



## QBE84 (14. August 2012)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> Threads werden ausgeblendet, wenn es einen Monat keinen neuen Beitrag mehr gab.
> Der letzte Beitrag kam am 13.7., also vor einem Monat.
> Wiederfinden kannst Du ihn, indem Du z.B. "cube acid thread site:mtb-news.de" in Google eingibst...




ok danke dir für die Info, wusste ich nicht


----------



## akisu (14. August 2012)

man kann auch in der forenübersicht oben in den "Anzeige-Eigenschaften" ein anderes "Alter" auswählen


----------



## oliver13007 (14. August 2012)

So...nun habe ich es endlich fertig gestellt. CUBE LTD SL Custom

Rahmen: CUBE LTD SL (NEU) 
Federgabel: Rock Shox Reba SL (GEBRAUCHT mit SERVICE) 
Steuersatz: PRO (NEU) 
Vorbau: Easton EA 30 (NEU) 
Lenker: Easton EA 30 Monkey Bar (NEUWERTIG) 
Griffe: Syntace Moto (NEU) 
Bremsen: Magura Louise 180/180mm (GEBRAUCHT mit Service) 
Schalthebel: Shimano SLX (NEU) 
Schaltwerk: Shimano SLX 10fach (NEU) 
Umwerfer: Shimano SLX 3 fach (NEU Modell 2013) 
Kette: Shimano SLX (NEU) 
Kurbel + Innenlager: Shimano (NEU) 
Sattelklemme: SixPack Racing green (NEU) 
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 (AUS NEURAD CUBE AMS 150) 
Sattel: Selle Italia X2 (NEU) 
Laufräder: Sun Ringlé Ryde XMB (AUS CUBE STEREO 2011) 
Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph und Rocket Ron (GEBRAUCHT) 

Steht übrigens zum Verkauf... gerne PN


----------



## Turbo-s (15. August 2012)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> So...nun habe ich es endlich fertig gestellt. CUBE LTD SL Custom
> 
> Steht übrigens zum Verkauf... gerne PN



Hallo,

schön aber das musst Du jetzt mal erklären das steht jetzt zum Verkauf? Ich weiß nicht ob das hier hin passt. Aber hübsch aufgebaut ist es.


----------



## oliver13007 (15. August 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schön aber das musst Du jetzt mal erklären das steht jetzt zum Verkauf? Ich weiß nicht ob das hier hin passt. Aber hübsch aufgebaut ist es.



Erst mal danke 

War nur mal so am Rande ne Info...ist noch ungefahren das Bike und da dachte ich, biete ich das mal an. Habe da schon ein anderes Projekt im Auge. Daher brauche ich Platz in der Garage


----------



## no name2606 (15. August 2012)

unocz schrieb:


>



wow....
richtig cool,
aber welche kombi mir so gefällt ist
das mit der roten reba
gibts das hier??


----------



## Vincy (15. August 2012)

Jetzt ist mein AMS 150 SHPC Custom auch fahrbereit.







http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=ams150cn8q7j.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no name2606 (15. August 2012)

hier mal mein 07er.
fährt sich traumhaft an der isar














so wies da steht: 12,86kg

was noch gemacht wird:

alles was silber ist am bike, wird schwarz.
der rote spacer kommt weg.
DT Swiss EXC 150 und der xr carbon kommen rein
ne schwarze tele sattelstütze.


----------



## Scholty (15. August 2012)

Wow
Ein Rad schöner als das andere........


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. August 2012)

Scholty schrieb:


> Wow
> Ein Rad schöner als das andere........


 
 Ach Du meine Fresse - das Sitzpolster von no name sieht ja mal so was von bequem aus.....
Ansonsten stimme ich Scholty zu....feine Bikes! Ist das beim rot/weißen schon Frost auf dem Rasen?


----------



## manurie (15. August 2012)

Mein neues Gefährt, den Cube  Rahmen habe ich gebraucht gekauft und konnte fast alle Teile vom bisherigen Hardtail übernehmen.






Schaltwerk komplett Sram X9(2011) 3x9
Kurbel: Shimano Holowtech
Bremsen: Avid Elixir 5(2010) v 203 / h 185, vorne soll wieder  185 ran, bloss ich hab die passenden Schrauben von der Länge her nicht gehabt.
Griffe: Ergon GS1
Lenker: Controltech
Vorbau: Ritchey 4way 90mm
Steuerlager: FSA, war schon im Rahmen drin, hab die Lager aber durch welche von Ritchey(neu) ersetzt, die sind besser.
Gabel: Rock Shox Sid RLT(2011)
LRS: Rigida Taurus mit XT Naben
Reifen: Conti MountainKing RaceSport
Pedal: Shimano PD-M520
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6
Sattel: Selle Italia MAX FLITE Gel Flow
Kettenstrebenschutz: ein sebstgebastelter Schutz aus Schwalbereifen, ist das Beste was ein Schwalbereifen kann. 
Schaltzüge: Jagwire

Gewicht ca. knapp unter 13 kg

Schwachpunkte sind der LRS und die Kurbel, ich bin der Funktion mehr als zufrieden, bloss vom Gewicht her nicht.

Das alte Bike sah so aus:


----------



## Hmmwv (15. August 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ach Du meine Fresse - das Sitzpolster von no name sieht ja mal so was von bequem aus.....
> Ansonsten stimme ich Scholty zu....feine Bikes! Ist das beim rot/weißen schon Frost auf dem Rasen?


Mein 610 Active von SQ-Lab ist schon erstaunlich angenehmer als da Seriensattel am Analog.


----------



## rosso19842 (16. August 2012)

hi

waren gestern auch unterwegs bei dem schönen wetter und haben ein paar fotos gemacht!das weiss schwarze ams ist meins und wiegt fahrfertig 11,8kg!


----------



## Vincy (16. August 2012)

Aus Gewichtsgründen machst jetzt auch noch kleine Bilder?


----------



## homer.buddy (16. August 2012)

Hintergrund Bauschuttcontainer, leider geil


----------



## rosso19842 (16. August 2012)

@vincy

ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (16. August 2012)

Aaah wieso sind eure AMS so leicht?  meins wiegt 14Kg...oder liegts an dem 20" Rahmen den ich hab?


----------



## oliver13007 (16. August 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Aaah wieso sind eure AMS so leicht?  meins wiegt 14Kg...oder liegts an dem 20" Rahmen den ich hab?



Mein 12er AMS 150 Race in 20" wiegt von der Stange 12,7 kg...
mit der Vario und Pedalen 12,9kg

Kommt auf die Ausstattung an: In der Regel ist XTR lewichter als XT und XT leichter als SLX usw. An den Laufräder sind viele Gramm zu sparen oder auch nicht  Reifen machen auch viel aus oder Schläuche...
Tubeless sparst Du gerne mal 500g


----------



## Wallburger (16. August 2012)

> Hintergrund Bauschuttcontainer, leider geil


Das sieht mir nach Alu-Schrott aus. Vielleicht soll es heißen dass, das Bike aus recycelten Materialien gebaut wurde.


----------



## FR-Sniper (16. August 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Jetzt ist mein AMS 150 SHPC Custom auch fahrbereit.



schönes Ding, gefällt mir sehrgut


----------



## Kruemelmonster (16. August 2012)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Mein 12er AMS 150 Race in 20" wiegt von der Stange 12,7 kg...
> mit der Vario und Pedalen 12,9kg



Wie geht das? Ist aber dann ein Selbstaufbau, oder? Cube gibt ohne Pedale für den kleinsten Rahmen schon die 12,7 kg an. Das wiegt also ohne Zwergenrahmen und fahrbereit deutlich über 13kg.


----------



## Cuberia (16. August 2012)

> Aaah wieso sind eure AMS so leicht? meins wiegt 14Kg...oder liegts an dem 20" Rahmen den ich hab?


Naja, AMS geht schon auch recht leicht.    10.8 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (16. August 2012)

Du hast ja aber auch ein 100er AMS. Bei einem 150er wiegt der Rahmen durch die größere Wippe mehr, die Gabel wiegt um einiges mehr als die SID und oft verbauen viele dir Crestfelge, wodurch der Laufradsatz mehr wiegt und schwerere Reifen und auch Bauteile wiegen mehr. Eine Variostütze hat ja schnell 300gr mehr und ein Riserlenker wiegt auch paar Gramm mehr. Da sind schnell mal 500-1000g zusammen.


----------



## no name2606 (16. August 2012)

Also ich kanns mir auch nicht vorstellen das ein 150er in 20" 12,7
Ohne pedale und mit pedale und vario stütze nur 200 gr. mehr wiegen soll. die vario allein wiegt min. 300 gr. Mehr als die normale und dann noch pedale mit ca. 350gr.
Irgend was haut da nicht hin.
Mein leichtester aufbau von meinem ams lag bei 10,7kg.
Aber das ding war nicht so fahrbar wie ich das wollte.

Hiermal meine aktuelle partliste mit 12,86kg

Cube ams pro125 07 16"
Fox talas rlc 140, 9mm, 1 1/8", 2010
Fox rp23 200mm 2010 rebound:2 compression:2
Wegen der optik: shimano hone kurbel 
Sram redwine shifter und schaltwerk
Acros ai-25rot
45mm Superforce vorbau
Vector carbon 680mm
Syntaxe screw on griffe
Xtr 970er umwerfer
Crossmax st 2008 
Xt kassette und kette
Ks i900r
sq lab 610 15cm
No name sattelklemme
Xpedo mx14
Avid elixier cr carbon mit matchmakern und 180er formula scheiben
Nobby nics 2,25er trippel nano
Schwalbe nr. 13 schläuche
Züge von shimano aussenhüllen Sis-sp51

Ich hoff ich hab nichts vergessen


----------



## rosso19842 (16. August 2012)

@cytrax

hab auch ein 20" Rahmen!Mit ein bischen geld geht das alles

@Kruemelmonster

ja ich muss die recht geben!kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das dass 150er 12,7 kg wiegt.allein die vario müsste schon ca 250gr mehr sein und die pedale schlagen mit ca 300 zu buche!ich schätze das gewicht auf 13,5 und mehr!!!

tubeless bringt nicht ganz 500!in verbindung mit reifen kann das schon hin kommen!!


----------



## manurie (16. August 2012)

Wallburger schrieb:


> Das sieht mir nach Alu-Schrott aus. Vielleicht soll es heißen dass, das Bike aus recycelten Materialien gebaut wurde.


Ja das Bike wurde teilweise aus gebrauchten Material aufgebaut, also wiederverwertet, im Prinzip alles gebraucht. Neu sind nur die Reifen und Schaltzüge.

Der Rahmen, die Federgabel und Sattelstütze ist gebraucht und der Rest stammt aus meinem Hardtail was ich vergangenes Jahr aufgebaut.

Der Schrottcontainer steht bei uns in der Firma, es gibt davon gleich 3 Stück, einer für Reinalu, Mischalu und Stahl. Ich bin gelernter Aluschlosser und -schweisser und fand die Kulisse passend.

Die Sachen links stammen wirklich aus einem Schrottcontainer:




Rechts liegt ein Nicolai AM, auch gebraucht, was ich Anfang des Jahres gebraucht erworben habe und aufbauen wollte, der Hinterbau wurde neu gepulvert, das liegt heute noch so rum, der neue Lagersatz muss noch verbaut werden und eben die notwendigen Teile ran. Da ich ja vom Hardtail da nichts verwenden kann und ich ja fahre, habe ich mich entschieden das Hardtail zu verbessern, wie eben ne RockShox Sid zu verbauen, die alte Gabel war Müll, da hätte ich auch eine Starrgabel fahren können.  Ich habe vergangenes Jahr erst angefangen zu biken und da wachsen auch die Ansprüche, deshalb den Cuberahmen, so kann ich kurzfristig mehr Spass haben ohne riesige finanzielle Aufwendungen. Ausserdem ist das Nicolai AM für mich noch ne Nummer zu gross, da fehlt es an der notwendigen Fahrtechnik.

Da mein Bike derzeit geil ist, brauche ich im Prinzip sowas wie eine Montageschlampe, damit ich auf Montage fahren kann und das nicht im Firmentransporter und auf Flachstrecken verhunzen will. Paar Teile ich ja schon und ich suche weiter nach kostenlosen Teilen in Schrottcontainer und für wenig Geld.

Ich hab auch nagelneuen Rahmen, weil selbst gebaut.


----------



## barbarissima (16. August 2012)

Ich würde ja sagen, du machst dir auch schon mal Gedanken zum Aufbau von deinem Helius-Rahmen  Mit dem Können wachsen auch die Ansprüche und der Wunsch nach mehr Federweg  

 --> Der ist für den selbstgebauten Rahmen.


----------



## manurie (16. August 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> --> Der ist für den selbstgebauten Rahmen.


Da war aber ein Konzeptfehler drin, eben Tretlager, da habe ich auf den falschen Standard gesetzt und bekomme quasi kein passendes Tretlager, Tretlager ist echtes BB90, eben überbreit usw. Und ausserdem ist das Alu nicht hochfest. War auch nur ein Test, geht sowas überhaupt.

Ich will noch mal Rahmen bauen, deshalb habe ich auch so eine Schrottsammlung, wegen Ausfallenden und diversen Teilen, die sonst in Einzelanfertigung sehr teuer zu fertigen sind.

Mein momentanes Problem, im vergangenen Winter wurde meine Rahmenlehre entsorgt, was schlecht ist und andererseits gut ist, weil ich eine bessere Rahmenlehre bauen möchte, um so Einzelteile zu fertigen. Da spielen aber immer die Komponenten Zeit und Geld mit, wo ist da jetzt deine Wichtigkeit.

Ich will auch nicht nen Rahmen bauen, wo ich 2000 reinstecke und um die Ecke für 500 bekomme, wenn dann soll es top sein, den Anspruch stelle ich mir.

Ja Federweg ist immer gut, wie Wurzeln, Steine die im Weg sind usw.


----------



## Steffen63768 (16. August 2012)

Ich mach die Bilder mal groß.

CUBE AMS 130 RACE Selbstaufbau - 11,4kg momentan.






Cube AMS 130 20" von Rosso - 11,8kg





Cube AMS 110 18" von einem Kumpel - 12,5kg


----------



## rosso19842 (17. August 2012)

hi

so hier mal mein neues Projekt

geändert wurde bis jetzt:

Novatec/dt swiss/ztr crest lrs->1405gr
Reset Spacer->5gr
Frm sattelklemme->13gr
Procraft Schnellspanner->42gr
Bremse kommen am Montag Avid XX Worlcup drauf
Hab noch Aufkleber angebracht in Orange!

Bin mal gespannt was das teil wiegt wenn die Bremsen dran sind!


----------



## rosso19842 (17. August 2012)




----------



## rosso19842 (17. August 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HANZZ08 (17. August 2012)

Richtig geile Rennsemmel


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. August 2012)

Leider habe ich die Rolle der Kettenführung verloren...


----------



## OIRAM (17. August 2012)

*@ Müs Lee

Wenns den weiter nichts ist, als die Rolle der Kefü... 

Wenn Du auch nur annähernd so fährst, wie Du auf dem Bild aussiehst... Respekt... 

So stell ich mir nen richtigen Pedalritter vor... 

Schönes Hanzz... 

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## RealZac (17. August 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *@ Müs Lee
> 
> Wenns den weiter nichts ist, als die Rolle der Kefü...
> 
> ...



Der Respekt-Sache schließe ich mich an! Wow.


----------



## no name2606 (17. August 2012)

Steffen63768 schrieb:


> Ich mach die Bilder mal groß.
> 
> CUBE AMS 130 RACE Selbstaufbau - 11,4kg momentan.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. August 2012)

@ Oiram: Geht so. Ich bin weder der schnellste noch der langsamste. Aber es ist schon genug kaputt, deswegen der ganze Kram . Die DH in Willingen bin ich eher geschlichen, aber das, weil ich die Strecke seit einem Jahr nicht mehr gefahren bin. Kannst ja dir mal meine Videos ansehen und dir selbst ein Bild machen .


----------



## Hmmwv (18. August 2012)




----------



## JDEM (18. August 2012)

Hab momentan ein zweites Cube rumstehen, da muss zwar ein wenig was dran gemacht werden, aber vll. hat ja jemand Interesse...






Ist ein 2011er Fritzz Pro in 16" von ner Cube Teamfahrerin


----------



## cytrax (19. August 2012)

Ein Zwergenrad  in 18" hätte ich interesse gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (19. August 2012)

Wie groß biste denn? Ich fahr meins auch in S und fahr sonst 18".

Gruß
Nico


----------



## cytrax (19. August 2012)

Bin 1,80m


----------



## buschhase (19. August 2012)

Alles klar! Dann bist größer und wahrscheinlich doch bei 18" ^^


----------



## JDEM (19. August 2012)

Mit 184cm fand ich es auch ein wenig klein  Werd das Ding mal fit machen und im Bikemarkt platzieren.


----------



## Diekholzener (20. August 2012)

Hier mal mein Bike

Cube AMS 100 Mod.12






Rahmen: HPA 7005 Hydroform STKTriple Butted, FSP 4-Link-System
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba RL 100mm, Motion Control, PopLoc
Dämpfer: Manitou Radium Expert 165x38mm length, Lockout
Steuersatz: FSA No.10 semi-integrated
Vorbau: Easton EA30 Oversized
Lenker: Easton EA30 Lowriser Oversized
Griffe: CUBE Performance Grip
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT RD-M780 Shadow 10-speed
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore FD-M591-10 Down Swing 34,9mm, 10-speed
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore SL-M591 Rapidfire-Plus, 10-speed
Bremsen: Shimano BR-M445 hydr. discbrake(180/160mm)
Kurbel: Shimano SLX FC-M660 Hollowtech II 42x32x24T, 175mm, integrated BB, 3x10 speed
Felgen: RFR ZX24
Nabe: Shimano Deore XT Disc HB-M785
Nabe: Shimano Deore XT Disc FH-M785
Speichen: DT Swiss Industry 2.0 black
Reifen: Schwalbe Rocket Ron Performance 2.25
Schläuche: Impac SV14
Sattel: Selle Italia X1
Sattelstütze: Easton EA30 31,6mm
Sattelklemme: Scape Varioclose 34.9mm
Gewicht: 12,7 kg


----------



## Kruemelmonster (21. August 2012)

Diekholzener schrieb:


> Gewicht: 12,7 kg



Wieviel wiegts real?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (21. August 2012)

Und ist kein 2012 - sonst wär doch die Wippe eine andere.


----------



## oliver13007 (21. August 2012)

Groudon schrieb:


> Und ist kein 2012 - sonst wär doch die Wippe eine andere.


Das ist das 2012er Modell!!


----------



## cytrax (21. August 2012)

Groudon schrieb:


> Und ist kein 2012 - sonst wär doch die Wippe eine andere.



Is ein 2012er http://www.google.de/imgres?hl=de&s...&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:73&tx=122&ty=70


----------



## Groudon (21. August 2012)

Aber das finde ich nicht auf Cube.eu. Nur das.XMS hat die alte Sippe. Der Rahmen ist meiner Meinung kein 2012er Modell.


----------



## Hmmwv (21. August 2012)

Biddeschen AMS100 2012: http://www.cube.eu/full/pro/ams-100/


----------



## Kruemelmonster (21. August 2012)

Groudon schrieb:


> Aber das finde ich nicht auf Cube.eu. Nur das.XMS hat die alte Sippe. Der Rahmen ist meiner Meinung kein 2012er Modell.



Du bist ziemlich blind. Fully + 100mm Federweg einstellen und schon sieht man es.


----------



## cytrax (22. August 2012)

Je größer der Federweg desto länger die Wippe!?. Jetzt stell dir das mal mit der neuen Wippe vor...würde doch schei$$e aussehen


----------



## verve (22. August 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/5q/81/5q81ondd50l9/original_hanzz.jpg


----------



## cytrax (22. August 2012)

verve schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/5q/81/5q81ondd50l9/original_hanzz.jpg



So is besser


----------



## FreshPrince (22. August 2012)

Hier mal wieder mein LTD, dass mal ein Acid war. Nun eine Frage an euch! Würdet ihr in meinem Fall weiße oder schwarze Felgen bei einem neuen LRS nehmen. Als Kurbel kommt demnächst ne polierte XTR- M960 dran.
Falls ich mkch für weiße entscheiden sollte stehen die Reifen übrigens zum Verkauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (22. August 2012)

lass es so mit schwarzen felgen und den Reifen  gefällt mir!


----------



## akisu (23. August 2012)

ich finds so auch hübsch.


----------



## Solarstromer (23. August 2012)

Hier mal zwei Bilder von meinen Urlaubausfahrten.
Einmal auf dem Kahleberg im Osterzgebirge und einmal an einen Steinbruch im Oberlausitzer Bergland.
Beides sind super Bikereviere.


----------



## skyfer (23. August 2012)

Single Speed ... !!! 

Nach dem ich meinen 2010'ner LTD CC Rahmen bei den ersten Single-Speed-Ausfahrten etwas lädiert habe, gabs nen LTD Pro Rahmen, an den die Teile alle umgesteckt worden.

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1195635]
	
[/URL]




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1195637


----------



## Turbo-s (24. August 2012)

Reine Neugier, wie fährt sich sowas? Freilauf hast Du aber wie ich sehe (wegen der Bremsen)


----------



## skyfer (24. August 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Reine Neugier, wie fährt sich sowas? Freilauf hast Du aber wie ich sehe (wegen der Bremsen)



Ziemlich gut eigentlich, hab schon nen Single Speed für die Stadt an dem ich das erst einmal getestet habe. 
Es ist ein sehr einfaches Fahren, man wird vom Schalten von Gängen nicht überfordert , ein gutes Training am Berg bzw. für den Wiegetritt und deutlich verschleißärmer.

Man muss sich halt bewusst sein, dass man nur den einen Gang hat, dann geht das schon. (Ein echter Mann braucht nur einen Gang  )
Aber eher was fürs "Flachland" so'n paar Halden kommt man hoch aber ne Tour mit 1000hm würde ich damit nicht fahren wollen. 
Das Bike ist auch eher für die schlechte Jahreszeit gedacht, dass nicht alles so zu schlammt


----------



## Turbo-s (24. August 2012)

Danke skyfer!


----------



## Mithras (24. August 2012)

ob da ne Rohloff reinpasst?


----------



## Soldi (24. August 2012)

skyfer schrieb:


> Single Speed ... !!!
> 
> Nach dem ich meinen 2010'ner LTD CC Rahmen bei den ersten Single-Speed-Ausfahrten etwas lädiert habe, gabs nen LTD Pro Rahmen, an den die Teile alle umgesteckt worden.


Mit dem Hammer der auf dem Bild zu erkennen ist lädiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plueschbox (25. August 2012)

Nach fast 4 Monaten Pause geht es wieder los


----------



## BIKESTARR (25. August 2012)

Gewicht?


----------



## Plueschbox (25. August 2012)

9,4kg


----------



## CheapTrick (25. August 2012)

Heute erster Ausritt auf meinem neuen Würfel 
Gabel braucht noch ein wenig Feintuning...aber ansonsten schon sehr geil 






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Reaction_Pro_1 (26. August 2012)

Nun möchte ich auch mal mitspielen.


----------



## Diekholzener (26. August 2012)

wo finde ich diesen Cube Kettenstrebenschutz? Habe ich hier schon öfters gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (26. August 2012)

HIER oder [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Cube-Kettenstrebenschutz-Neopren-Fully/dp/B005NBQGLS"]HIER[/ame]


----------



## Boshard (26. August 2012)

Oder beim Cube Händler 
nur drauf achten giebt 2ausführungen!
Hardtail und Fully


----------



## dusi__ (27. August 2012)

beim reaction muss n grader lenker dran  so wie eigentlich bei jedem renner...sieht einfach schärfer aus 

wieso eigentlich die SLX kurbel ? was ist mit der XT passiert?


----------



## Turbo-s (27. August 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> beim reaction muss n grader lenker dran  so wie eigentlich bei jedem renner...sieht einfach schärfer aus
> 
> wieso eigentlich die SLX kurbel ? was ist mit der XT passiert?



Naja beim Lenker das ich denke ich bei jedem vom Geschmack etwas anders. Ich könnte jedenfalls damit leben und auch mit den Lenkerhörnchen, die mag ja wohl auch nicht jeder. Ich schon.

SLX ist aus meiner Sicht übrigens die schönere Kurbel.


----------



## dusi__ (27. August 2012)

naja der flache lenker würde halt schnittiger aussehen ;-)

aber eine slx an einem renner ist doch auch irgendwie nich das gelbe vom ei.  
gerade bei der reaction reihe würde eine schwarze XT super passen. abgesehen davon drückt die XT weniger aufs gewicht.


----------



## Turbo-s (27. August 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> gerade bei der reaction reihe würde eine schwarze XT super passen. abgesehen davon drückt die XT weniger aufs gewicht.



Ja das Argument kaufe ich...


----------



## cytrax (27. August 2012)

Oder ne Clavicula  *duck und weg*


----------



## Turbo-s (27. August 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Oder ne Clavicula  *duck und weg*



Respekt, das Ding ist ja mal sehr geil!!!  Braucht man sich nicht zu ducken, ist halt ein wenig P****


----------



## dusi__ (27. August 2012)

und kostet bestimmt so viel wie mein ganzes rad zusammen


----------



## cytrax (27. August 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> und kostet bestimmt so viel wie mein ganzes rad zusammen



Nicht ganz, 930 aber die normale Version  Die hier is die Sabine Spitz LTD die war glaub bei 1300 

Was mich eher interessieren würde, wie lange Carbonkettenblätter halten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reaction_Pro_1 (27. August 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> beim reaction muss n grader lenker dran  so wie eigentlich bei jedem renner...sieht einfach schärfer aus
> 
> wieso eigentlich die SLX kurbel ? was ist mit der XT passiert?



Der Lenker war bisher noch verschont geblieben vom Austausch. 
SLX Kurbel war damals Serie! Wenn ich endlich einen Plan mit den ganzen verschiedenen Lagern habe dann wechsel ich auch mal auf eine FSA oder XTR Kurbel.
Da ich die Kurbel wohl nur gebraucht kaufen werde muss es dann halt auch passen mit den Maßen mangels Rückgaberecht. 

Also alles in Arbeit. 

Grüße


----------



## sepalot (27. August 2012)

*im Juli gab es Neues für Fritzz ... noch mehr Orange ... dann werd ich bestimmt gleich noch besser auf dem Trail erkannt und vielleicht wieder gestoppt *​ 
*Ein neuer Laufradsatz löst die schweren ... aber stets stabilen Equelizer ab ... downsizing auf 1660g für den LR-Satz *
*




*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*neue Klicks von den kranken Brüdern*
*



*​ 
*und die passenden Schuhe dazu:*
*http://sepalot.bplaced.net/bike/BILDER/2012/doebrabergtest_280712%20(9).JPG*​ 
*neue Handschmeichler durften aus aus sein*
*



*​ 
*die Probefahrt mit den neuen Komponenten wurde erfolgreich durchgeführt *
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​


----------



## Scholty (27. August 2012)

Wow
schöne Farbkombination vom Bike.......


----------



## JDEM (27. August 2012)

Ob das mal hält...


----------



## kampfgnom (27. August 2012)

Ich habe am Samstag meine zweite Transalp glücklich beendet.
Diesmal auf dem Fritzz und ich muss sagen, dass die Abfahrten im Vergleich zum AMS 100 letztes Jahr ein Traum waren.

Auch lange Anstiege wie hier zum Pfitscher Joch waren gut fahrbar:










Meine holde Gattin und ich fahren ähnliche Geschöpfe, allerdings der Statue und dem Gewicht angepasst:


----------



## NaitsirhC (28. August 2012)

Schöne Bilder...

habt ihr 2 Pumpen dabei oder täuscht das?


----------



## kampfgnom (28. August 2012)

Das ist richtig.
Im Wesentlichen haben wir die Räder im "Standard-Setup" gehalten, also wie sie zu Hause laufen. Und da hat jeder von uns eine Pumpe am Rad. 

Nur meine Klickies habe ich aus Gewohnheit und zugunsten meiner Tourenschuhe eingesetzt und die Reverb gegen eine starre Stütze getauscht, um mir das Ausfallrisiko zu sparen. Die werde ich beim nächsten AX aber auch mitnehmen, je nach Strecke.

Dafür, dass mein Rad rund 15,7kg wiegt lief es aber noch echt anständig. Auch die Rubberqueen vorne und Mountain King 2 hinten in 2,4" haben sich im Vergleich zu den NNs, FAs und sonstigen Reifen der Mitreisenden gut geschlagen. Die Unterschiede im Rollwiderstand scheinen sich abseits von Asphaltstrecken zu minimieren.


----------



## dusi__ (28. August 2012)

@ sepalot :  schwarze kurbel!!!


----------



## Turbo-s (28. August 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> @ sepalot :  schwarze kurbel!!!



 Muss ich ihm mal recht geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (28. August 2012)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> Das ist richtig.
> Im Wesentlichen haben wir die Räder im "Standard-Setup" gehalten, also wie sie zu Hause laufen. Und da hat jeder von uns eine Pumpe am Rad.



Achso, ein bisschen Gewicht hätte für die Anstiege also noch gespart werden können 

Zum zeigen gibts von mir noch das:


NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Puuh, geschafft, zumindest fast. Während das Stereo zerlegt ist, wollte ich die Gelegenheit gleich nutzen und das Eloxal entfernen. Am Ende hat es sich doch schwieriger und aufwendiger rausgestellt als ich dachte, aber zumindest die Kettenstrebe ist abeloxiert, nichtsdestotrotz gehen Hauptrahmen und Sitzstrebe zu einem Galvanikbetrieb...danke auch nochmal an Kuschi für die Tips und Erfahrungen...
> 
> Mir gefällt's
> 
> ...



NaitsirhC


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. August 2012)

Mal wieder ein Video von mir .


----------



## MisterCool (28. August 2012)

Mein Würfel ist dermassen versaut, dass er nur noch in feinster Gesellschaft geparkt werden will


----------



## Pfalzgott (29. August 2012)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Mein Würfel ist dermassen versaut, dass er nur noch in feinster Gesellschaft geparkt werden will



Lass mich raten..... beim Stanglwirt in Going am Wilden Kaiser?


----------



## Scholty (29. August 2012)

Du hast den Würfel doch nicht an einem Mülleimer gelehnt, oder........


----------



## dusi__ (29. August 2012)

man hätte es akkurat AUF den ferrari stellen sollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterCool (29. August 2012)

> Lass mich raten..... beim Stanglwirt in Going am Wilden Kaiser?


 
Wie kommst Du dadrauf 



> Du hast den Würfel doch nicht an einem Mülleimer gelehnt, oder........


 
Natürlich nicht, dann wäre er ja richtig beleidigt und bockig geworden.
Das war die Einfahrtsschranke


----------



## Pfalzgott (29. August 2012)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du dadrauf



Na da gibts unten einen Torbogen als Einfahrt zum Parkplatz und da standen schon des öfteren Nobelkarossen!
Stimmts den?


----------



## homer.buddy (29. August 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Video von mir .



so bei 08:10 gehts über den lenker, hoffe dein kumpel hat sich nix getan


----------



## MisterCool (29. August 2012)

> Na da gibts unten einen Torbogen als Einfahrt zum Parkplatz und da standen schon des öfteren Nobelkarossen!Stimmts den?


 
Jep, die Ferraris gabs noch in Gelb und Weiss, ein Lambo, Daimler und natürlich - wie immer - die Wiesmanns


----------



## Tobias82797 (29. August 2012)

Habt Ihr euch mal die neuen Modelle angesehen. Cube hat wohl heute seine
Website erneuert.


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. August 2012)

homer.buddy schrieb:


> so bei 08:10 gehts über den lenker, hoffe dein kumpel hat sich nix getan



Nee, der ist noch ganz heile . Das war eh nicht der erste Köpper von ihm .


----------



## Turbo-s (29. August 2012)

Es ist doch spät. Hab mich verlesen:

 Das war eh nicht der erste Köpper von ihm . 

Habe KÖRPER gelesen und dachte bei mir. GEIL


----------



## CheapTrick (29. August 2012)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Mein Würfel ist dermassen versaut, dass er nur noch in feinster Gesellschaft geparkt werden will



Glückwunsch zum AMS 29!  Fahre es seit 2 Wochen auch und es macht echt Spaß! Bis auf die Bremsen...die sind eine Katastrophe! 
Kommst Du mit den Hayes klar?


----------



## MisterCool (29. August 2012)

Ich komme damit klar, aber es ist recht aufwändig diese schleiffrei einzustellen.
Was ich allerdings inzwischen ausgetauscht habe sind Sattel und Griffe.
Das letzte wird möglicherweise die Procraft H-Lifter Sattelstütze sein


----------



## CheapTrick (29. August 2012)

Tobias82797 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr euch mal die neuen Modelle angesehen. Cube hat wohl heute seine
> Website erneuert.



Ja, hab ich...und war dann sau froh, dass ich mir noch ein 2012 Modell vom AMS 29 ergattert habe 

Das neue (wohl zum gleichen Preis) http://www.cube.eu/full/allmountain/ams-120-29/ ist zwar farblich mehr mein Ding, ABER:
- Statt ner Fox Float eine RS Recon 
- Statt dem FOX Factory RP23 nen Manitou Radium 
- Billigere Bremsen (wobei viel schlechter als die Stroker können die auch nicht sein) 
- Und dann noch 0,8 Kg schwerer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CheapTrick (29. August 2012)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Ich komme damit klar, aber es ist recht aufwändig diese schleiffrei einzustellen.
> Was ich allerdings inzwischen ausgetauscht habe sind Sattel und Griffe.
> Das letzte wird möglicherweise die Procraft H-Lifter Sattelstütze



Jap, Griffe hab ich auch getauscht gegen die Schraubgriffe von Cube.
Die Schleiferei hab ich vorne im Griff, hinten singt die Bremse nur noch bei Rechtskurven, aber das ist zu verschmerzen.
Viel nerviger finde ich die sehr geringe Bremsleistung, sollte mittlerweile auf jeden fall eingefahren sein, aber dan kommt nicht mehr raus als bei meiner alten Alivio Disk und VIEL VIEL weniger als bei meiner noch älteren Avid Juicy 7 
Auch das gequitsche nervt...naja...tausche die demnächst gegen eine SLX oder XT, dann sollte es passen


----------



## Scott_Pascal (30. August 2012)

Das XMS ist echt richtig nice, auch das neue.
Alle sagen ja immer um die 1000â¬ bekommste  nur ein billig zusammengemurkstes Fully aber ich finde die echt gut oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Mithras (30. August 2012)

Joah fÃ¼r 1000â¬ is das XMS ganz nett, is von der Ausstattung ein LTD Pro mit HinterbaudÃ¤mfer und etwas mehr Gewicht. 
Fahre unseres ganz gerne mal, allerdings wÃ¼rde ich persÃ¶nlich noch 200â¬ drauflegen und ein Canyon Nerve XC 6.0 kaufen. (Sorry Cube) . .aber das Bike beschleunigt sich leichter, hat das potentere Fahrwerk und fÃ¤hrt sich meiner Meinung nach ne ganze Ecke besser. Vom P/L meiner Meinuing nach nochmal deutlich besser als das XMS (bin Beide selber schon gefahren)


----------



## Guerill0 (30. August 2012)

Mein neues Wellness-Sportgerät für die entspannten Touren. 
Das Stereo ist aktuell mit fast 15kg einfach zu fritzzig für die langweiligen Sachen


----------



## Turbo-s (31. August 2012)

@Guerill0

Sehr schöne Stimmung auf dem Bild. Das ist wieder mal Luxus, das man ein eigenes Wellness Gerät hat!


----------



## FR-Sniper (31. August 2012)

auf dem Weg zur Aueralm...


----------



## daproblem (31. August 2012)

Mein Cube Analog Disc 2011


----------



## Soldi (1. September 2012)

daproblem schrieb:


> Mein Cube Analog Disc 2011


Coole Farbkombination!


----------



## Scholty (1. September 2012)

Soldi schrieb:


> Coole Farbkombination!



Das finde ich auch.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daproblem (1. September 2012)

Danke, demnächst tausche ich die Shimano Parts gegen Sram X9 in rot sowie eine Rock Shox SID schwarz/rot.


----------



## BIKESTARR (1. September 2012)

Das passt doch gut


----------



## manurie (1. September 2012)

daproblem schrieb:


> Danke, demnächst tausche ich die Shimano Parts gegen Sram X9 in rot sowie eine Rock Shox SID schwarz/rot.


Ich fahre die X9 in Chrom und die Sid in weiss am Cube.  Passt auch optisch, die Funktion+Preis war mir wichtiger. Achso ich hab son selbstgeschraubten Cuberahmen, da ist nichts Original von Cube als Komplettbike.


----------



## regenrohr (1. September 2012)

daproblem schrieb:


> demnächst tausche ich die Shimano Parts gegen Sram X9 in rot sowie eine Rock Shox SID schwarz/rot.



habe auch alle Shimano Teile vor geraumer Zeit gegen Sram getauscht, da ich diese als angenehmer / genauer (subjektiv) empfinde und ich zudem noch Ordnung am Lenker wollte.


----------



## Chris_2012 (2. September 2012)

Für Ordnung am Lenker braucht man aber nicht auf SRAM wechseln das geht auch bei den XT Shiftern (mit Hope Tech Klemmen und Hayes Trail Bremsen).


----------



## regenrohr (2. September 2012)

Chris_2012 schrieb:


> Für Ordnung am Lenker braucht man aber nicht auf SRAM wechseln das geht auch bei den XT Shiftern (mit Hope Tech Klemmen und Hayes Trail Bremsen).



in erster Linie ging es mir (wie auch geschrieben) um die Funktion, Optik ist mir egal (darum ist das Rad auch langweilig schwarz-matt), aber eine nette "Dreingabe"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diekholzener (2. September 2012)

Ein paar Impressionen von meinem Cube Bike





















http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/7809/img20120902160924.jpg[IMG]

[IMG]http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/2703/img20120902160947.jpg


----------



## manurie (2. September 2012)

Diekholzener schrieb:


> Ein paar Impressionen von meinem Cube Bike


Schönes Bike 
Du hast die Kombi Plattform/Klickies dran, hatte ich auch mal, bin dann aber komplett auf Klickies gewechselt, weil mich das ewige Gefummel an der Ampel genervt hat und wenn man da mal nen Vorteil zb. auf kniffligen Singletrail haben wollte um schnell nen Fuss runter zu nehmen, wurde dadurch zunichte gemacht, weil man mit den MTB-Schuhen(SPD) vorher nicht sicher drauf steht. Ich hab die jetzt am Rennrad(uralt ist nen Klassiker) dran, was ich nur Trainingsbasis nutze und wenn ich mal schnell in die Stadt will, da habe ich dann auch schon mal normale Schuhe an.


----------



## Diekholzener (2. September 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Schönes Bike
> Du hast die Kombi Plattform/Klickies dran, hatte ich auch mal, bin dann aber komplett auf Klickies gewechselt, weil mich das ewige Gefummel an der Ampel genervt hat und wenn man da mal nen Vorteil zb. auf kniffligen Singletrail haben wollte um schnell nen Fuss runter zu nehmen, wurde dadurch zunichte gemacht, weil man mit den MTB-Schuhen(SPD) vorher nicht sicher drauf steht. Ich hab die jetzt am Rennrad(uralt ist nen Klassiker) dran, was ich nur Trainingsbasis nutze und wenn ich mal schnell in die Stadt will, da habe ich dann auch schon mal normale Schuhe an.


 
Hallo manurie,

Vielen Dank. Ich habe mich für die Pedale erstmal entschlossen, da ich teils mit Fahrradschuhen, teilsweise aber auch nur mit Turnschuhen fahre. Mal kurz zum Bäcker etc. Wobei ich die Vorliebe der Bikeschuhe jetzt schon schätzen gelernt habe.


----------



## Upgrayedd (3. September 2012)

Mit neuen Reifen







Fazit: - Wahnsinns Grip aber leider bleischwer


----------



## Mithras (3. September 2012)

Echt sind die soo schwer? Ich dachte die lägen auch so bei der Klasse eines Fat Albert .. n Kumpel hat die gleichen Reifen in 2,4" und ist auch begeistert.


----------



## Upgrayedd (3. September 2012)

> Echt sind die soo schwer? Ich dachte die lägen auch so bei der Klasse  eines Fat Albert .. n Kumpel hat die gleichen Reifen in 2,4" und ist  auch begeistert.



Sind die billigen Drahtreifen. Wiegen angeblich 750 gramm, kommen mir aber irgendwie schwerer vor. Vielleicht kommt das Gefühl von mehrgewicht auch vom höheren rollwiederstand.


----------



## dasjuju (3. September 2012)

So, dann sag ich der Cube-Gemeinde auch mal Hallo! =)

Nachdem ich als Jugendlicher das Biken immer geliebt habe und ausgiebige Touren gemacht habe hatte ich nun seit Jahre gar kein Bike mehr und  habe durchaus auch etwas angesetzt  Aber in diesem Frühjahr habe ich dann beschlossen das mal zu ändern und mich nach einem neuen Bike umgeschaut (und jedes einzelne Bild hier quasi verschlungen ).

Nachdem schnell klar war, dass es rein vom Design her nur ein Cube sein kann fiel die Wahl letztlich (vor allem wegen des geringen Budgets) auf das Cube Aim Disc von 2012.

Kaum angekommen und fertig montiert wurden auch direkt in der ersten Woche zwei kleine Ausflüge gemacht wirklich nur klein...und da ich wie gesagt nicht mehr wirklich fit und der Körper die Belastung nicht gewohnt war hatte das direkt eine Reizung im Sprunggelenk und jede Menge Schmerzen zur Folge. Also hiess es den Fuß schonen. Dank meines Jobs im Einzelhandel hat es dann geschlagene 5 Wochen gedauert bis das komplett abgeheilt ist und so lange stand das Bike nur rum und machte mich traurig 

Aber letzten Freitag war es dann endlich soweit und das Bike wurde durch die verregneten und schlammigen Wälder und Wiesen geprügelt. Waren zwar am Ende auch nur 21,4 km, aber für meinen Trainingsstand bin ich damit sehr zufrieden, vor allem wenn ich an die Beschaffenheit der Wege denke, das war teilweise wirklich gruselig und böse anstrengend...aber das wird wieder mit der Zeit  Und das Gelenk hats auch verkraftet 

Nun aber mal mein Cube um zum Threadtitel zurückzukommen:






Wie man sieht alles noch serienmässig. Denke viel werde ich auch nicht machen, eher kommt nächstes Jahr vielleicht was "besseres" her. Bin aber momentan rundum zufrieden und einfach froh wieder biken gehen zu können. Vielleicht mal bisschen Gewicht reduzieren mit ein paar Kleinigkeiten....mal sehen was sich da so machen lässt mit nem schmalen Taler 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## manurie (4. September 2012)

Diekholzener schrieb:


> Hallo manurie,
> 
> Vielen Dank. Ich habe mich für die Pedale erstmal entschlossen, da ich teils mit Fahrradschuhen, teilsweise aber auch nur mit Turnschuhen fahre. Mal kurz zum Bäcker etc. Wobei ich die Vorliebe der Bikeschuhe jetzt schon schätzen gelernt habe.


Ich hab auch mit Turnschuhen angefangen, deshalb die Pedale und ich hatte eher Angst vor den Klickies, dass ich dort im Falle eines Falles nicht rechtzeitig rauskomme. Ich bin heute deswegen auf die Fresse gefallen, rechts beim Anhalten ausgeklickt, Gleichgewicht aus Unachtsamkeit verloren und hab den linken Fuss nicht rausbekommen, weil ich eben nach links kippte. Bilanz: Knie und Ellenbogen links blutig, lag ja wieder Schotter an der Stelle, aber ist nichts Schlimmes. Im Downhill passierte mir da noch nichts mit Klickies, nur eben halt im Uphill und ganz langsamen Passagen, wo man denkt: Keine Gefahr.

Aber ich mag die Klickies, da haste Vortrieb und Stabilität auf dem Bike, nen Vorteil den ich nie missen möchte, nur unkonzentriert darf man nicht sein.

Nur zum Bäcker fahre ich nicht, weil ich den bequemer per Fuss erreichen kann und ich zu geizig bin mir ein Fahrradschloss zu kaufen.  Und trotzdem hätte ich trotz des Schloss Angst das mir das Bike geklaut wird. Deswegen auch das RR als Stadtschlampe, Fitnessbike usw. ohne Schloss und selbst das würde ich vom Erwerbswert von 150 nicht stehen lassen, mit oder ohne Schloss, da hängt zu viel Liebe drin.


----------



## manurie (4. September 2012)

dasjuju schrieb:


> Aber letzten Freitag war es dann endlich soweit und das Bike wurde durch die verregneten und schlammigen Wälder und Wiesen geprügelt. Waren zwar am Ende auch nur 21,4 km, aber für meinen Trainingsstand bin ich damit sehr zufrieden,


Genau nur das ist wichtig, das Bike ist egal und wenn es alle deine Wünsche erfüllt, dann verliebt man sich darin, mit allen seinen Macken. 

Den Trainingsstand kannste immer verbessern, selbst mit nem Damenfahrrad aus Blei. 

Du ich hab vergangenes Jahr selbst angefangen, ich kenn das mit den ersten Touren. 

Nen Cube habe ich aber erst seit 4 Wochen, bzw. den Cuberahmen, wo ich ich alle Teile vom bestehenden Hardtail drangeschraubt habe, also kein serienmässiges Cube. Ich hab vorher mein Hardtail geliebt, jetzt das nicht serienmässige Cube und meinen Neuerwerb das Klassikerrrennrad von 1989.

Und heute bin ich mit dem Cube das 1x auf die Fresse gefallen, ist auch ne Liebe. Normal ist es so, sowie ich neue Teile anschraube, kommt dann ein Sturz, das Cube hat sich nur wesentlich mehr Zeit gelassen.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (4. September 2012)

AMS 150 Race mit Chariot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (5. September 2012)

Richtig nice mit den fetten Reifen und Bremsen!


----------



## Mithras (5. September 2012)

Stollenreifen am Trailer wären auch noch nett


----------



## Gummischwain (5. September 2012)

Am besten noch 29er wegen der Laufruhe...


----------



## Maas89 (5. September 2012)

Heute morgen war es soweit, mein Stereo hat endlich den Weg zu mir gefunden  Dann gings gleich ab in die Garage, das war allerdings garnicht so einfach mit dem riesen Karton 





Der Aufbau ging recht schnell von statten. Dann musste ich nur noch ein grobes Setup für die Gabel und den Dämpfer finden bzw. Sag einstellen und der Rest zeigt dann auf der ersten Tour die mir heute leider verwehrt blieb 





Und jetzt darf sich das Stereo zum Acid gesellen das aber nichtmehr lange da sein wird.





Die Qualität ist nicht so berauschend, naja was will man erwarten wenn man mit einem Apfel Fotos machen will


----------



## RealZac (5. September 2012)

Maas89 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist wie Weihnachten und Ostern zusammen, ne?
Gratuliere zum neuen Gefährt, schaut toll aus!


----------



## Mithras (5. September 2012)

Ich hab bei MHW auch mal ein XMS bestellt. Wollte den echt riesigen Karton dann beim DHL Zentrallager abholen.. hab ihn aber nicht ins auto bekommen. Also Radel ausgepackt  und Karton dort gelassen *gg*


----------



## Turbo-s (5. September 2012)

Hi, schicke Felgen sind das mal. Glückwunsch zum Stereo! Schickes Ding!


----------



## Maas89 (5. September 2012)

Ja das war wie Weihnachten und Geburtstag, bin extra um 8 aufgestanden in meinem Urlaub und wann kam der nette Herr, natürlich erst um kurz nach 12 

Freu mich jetzt erstmal auf die erste Tour  Leider passen die roten Pedale nicht so ganz dazu aber die hab ich damals fürs Acid gekauft 

@Turbo-S: Danke 

@Mithras: Mit dem Auto hätte ich es auch unmöglich holen können außer eben dort zerlegen


----------



## manurie (5. September 2012)

Ich muss auch immer das Vorderrad und Sattelstütze ausbauen um mein Cube ins Auto zu bekommen mit umgeklappten Rückenlehnen.  Und hab die Woche zusätzlich noch das RR mitgenommen, mit selbiger Prozedur.  Und jede Menge Luftpolsterfolie dabei.

Hübsches Bike  Noch zum Apfel bemerkt, mein Galaxy S3 macht auch keine besseren Fotos, deshalb mache ich wichtige Fotos mit der Ixus50, die dann auch schon fast 8 Jahre alt wäre. Man muss nur 1x richtig kaufen und du hast das mit dem Stereo bestimmt getan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no name2606 (6. September 2012)

jetzt habe ich bzw.wir auch endlich ein reaction im keller 

das cube meiner kleinen ist ein 14" reaction sc bj. weiss ich nicht... könnt 07 sein.
wiegt 10,6 kg wobei die suntour kurbel 1,6 kg wiegt.
mit den parts die ich so rumliegen hate (970er xtr gschichten, crossmax st usw)
habe ich das bike 8,84 kg gebracht,
aber das bekommt sie wenn sie größer ist ;-)

(sorry, handy cam)














farbliches tuning wird lila.



.


----------



## Turbo-s (6. September 2012)

@noname2606
Da wird sich die junge Dame aber freuen. Sieht Schick aus! So haben wir das mit dem Sohnemann gemacht. 14zoll Rahmen und dann die Teile Kiste gewühlt. Rausgekommen ist ein 10 kg Hardtail mit Rock shox Reba Lockout und 203mm magura Bremsen  

Wie hast du das auf unter 9kg gebracht!?


----------



## dusi__ (6. September 2012)

Eure Kinder haben besser ausgestattete Räder als ich 

Schöne neue Bikes  Wir brauchen noch Fotos von den Geschossen bei der Arbeit


----------



## borisstemmer (6. September 2012)

Hier gibt es dann ein paar Fotos von meinem. Hat nur 1,5 Jahre gedauert ein brauchbare Foto zu machen. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1206534

Wie bekommt man eigentlich die Fotos in den Beitrag eingebunden?


----------



## cytrax (6. September 2012)

So?


----------



## Metal-Rider (6. September 2012)

Sers, hier auch mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Cube Ams 130 Pro bei meinen Touren im Steigerwald 






Bei dem Bild bin ich auf dem allseits bekannten Schwanberg bei Iphofen 




Das ist beim Frankenblick in Abtswind (ein Aussichtspunkt, bei dem man eigentlich bei jeder Tour vorbeikommt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (6. September 2012)

So mein Projekt ist fertig... CUBE LTD SL sogar mit Hänger


----------



## Mithras (6. September 2012)

Ich muss mal wieder unser XMS bewegen  nicht nur den Freerider ..


----------



## Turbo-s (6. September 2012)

@jupp13007 was klebt da am oberrohr?


----------



## oliver13007 (6. September 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> @jupp13007 was klebt da am oberrohr?


Habe noch die Zettel am Rahmen und Kurbel...soo neu ist das Bike noch


----------



## borisstemmer (6. September 2012)

Wenn wir das jetzt immer so machen können ist die Lösung für mich ok!


----------



## Maas89 (6. September 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Ich muss auch immer das Vorderrad und Sattelstütze ausbauen um mein Cube ins Auto zu bekommen mit umgeklappten Rückenlehnen.  Und hab die Woche zusätzlich noch das RR mitgenommen, mit selbiger Prozedur.  Und jede Menge Luftpolsterfolie dabei.
> 
> Hübsches Bike  Noch zum Apfel bemerkt, mein Galaxy S3 macht auch keine besseren Fotos, deshalb mache ich wichtige Fotos mit der Ixus50, die dann auch schon fast 8 Jahre alt wäre. Man muss nur 1x richtig kaufen und du hast das mit dem Stereo bestimmt getan.



Ich hoffe es das ich erstmal kein Bike mehr kaufen muss, das geht ganz schön ins Geld  Aber ich denke mit dem Stereo werde ich viel Spaß haben


----------



## NaitsirhC (6. September 2012)

Man kann auch für Komponenten noch genug Geld lassen, viel Saß beim Shoppen


----------



## manurie (6. September 2012)

Ja Hobby ist teuer  Ich hab die letzten paar Monate viel Geld verbrannt deswegen, nur für kleine Updates am bestehenden Bike, aus einem Hardtail wurde ein besseres Hardtail mit besserer Gabel und Bremsen und daraus ein, zugekaufter Cube-Rahmen, Cube AMS 100 pro mit den Teilen vom Hardtail und wieder andere Reifen und weil man mit einem Fully keine Teerstrassen nutzen kann oder sollte, wurde letzte Woche ein RR gebraucht angeschafft, ist sogar ein Klassiker über 20 Jahre alt und da fliesst auch wieder Geld rein, eben Reifen, Bremsen, Kette und Pflege und Überarbeitung mancher Teile.

Ich hab bis jetzt viel Spass mit meinen Cyclos und den wünsche ich dir auch mit deinem Neuerwerb, der ja sicherlich nicht in der Garage als Protzobject verendet.


----------



## piper79 (6. September 2012)

Dann auch von mir ein nettes "Hallo" an alle. Habe mich in diesem Jahr nach langem testen und probieren für das Cube Reaction Pro entschieden. Da ich es noch nicht so lange fahre wurde auch noch nix groß verändert, habe mir nur die Shimano Kombi Pedale geholt, da ich ab und an auch ohne Radschuhe unterwegs bin. Ich kann nur sagen, so einen Vortrieb hatte ich mit noch keinem Rad, einfach genial. Es mach einfach voll Laune, man möchte einfach permanent nur fahren  ich hoffe, ich schaffe es dieses Jahr noch in die Berge...






S,


----------



## manurie (6. September 2012)

Wenns Spass macht, dann fahre auch permanent, wie du dir das wünscht. 

Nen MTB braucht nur lockeren, naturbelassenen Untergrund auch ohne Berge und schon haste Spass, mit Berge ist das natürlich besser. 

Ich weiss ja nicht, wie weit die "Berge" von dir weg sind, aber dann ab hoch und Trail runter suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maas89 (6. September 2012)

@manurie:

Das Stereo steht mit Sicherheit nicht als Protzobjekt in der Garage, es ist zum fahren da  Soweit bin ich nicht das ich mir ein Bike kaufe nur um damit anzugeben


----------



## blutbuche (7. September 2012)

@maas : feines teil !!


----------



## austriacarp (7. September 2012)

Maas89 schrieb:


> @manurie:
> 
> Das Stereo steht mit Sicherheit nicht als Protzobjekt in der Garage, es ist zum fahren da  Soweit bin ich nicht das ich mir ein Bike kaufe nur um damit anzugeben


Wer will schon ein Mittelklassebike als Protzobjekt und wo kann man mit einen Stereo angeben???


----------



## Mithras (7. September 2012)

gibt Gegenden da geht das sicherlich ... wenn ich mitm Torque im Bikeparkgewand mal zum Bäcker fahre sorgt das auch für Blicke


----------



## Maas89 (7. September 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Wer will schon ein Mittelklassebike als Protzobjekt und wo kann man mit einen Stereo angeben???



Jetzt werte mein Stereo nicht so ab wo ich gerade so Stolz darauf bin 

@blutbuche: Danke


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (7. September 2012)

Also ich wÃ¼rde sagen, dass ein Stereo schon ein Protzobjekt - oder vllt eher Luxusobjekt, klingt nicht so negativ - ist, wenn man nicht gerade in Fachkreisen (hier im Forum, etc.) unterwegs ist, ist es eher unÃ¼blich ein Fahrrad fÃ¼r Ã¼ber 2000 â¬ zu haben.

DafÃ¼r haben andere Leute andere Protzobjekte, z.B. was VierrÃ¤driges in der Garage. Achso, Maas89, ist jetzt nicht auf deinen A3 bezogen, hab auch sowas in die Richtung in der Garage.


----------



## Maas89 (7. September 2012)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Achso, Maas89, ist jetzt nicht auf deinen A3 bezogen, hab auch sowas in die Richtung in der Garage.



So sehe ich das auch, ich habe die Sachen nicht um damit irgendwo anzugeben sondern weil sie Spaß machen 

Ist ein S3 nur um das noch zu berichtigen


----------



## austriacarp (7. September 2012)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Also ich würde sagen, dass ein Stereo schon ein Protzobjekt - oder vllt eher Luxusobjekt, klingt nicht so negativ - ist, wenn man nicht gerade in Fachkreisen (hier im Forum, etc.) unterwegs ist, ist es eher unüblich ein Fahrrad für über 2000  zu haben.
> 
> Dafür haben andere Leute andere Protzobjekte, z.B. was Vierrädriges in der Garage. Achso, Maas89, ist jetzt nicht auf deinen A3 bezogen, hab auch sowas in die Richtung in der Garage.


Sehe ich etwas anders denn einer der nicht von der Szene kommt kennt keinen Unterschied zwischen einen 2000 Bike und einen um 500 außerdem ist es ihm egal und einer der aus der Szene kommt weiß das man mit einen Stereo nicht protzen kann das heißt aber nicht das es ein schlechtes Bike ist habe im Moment selber noch eines.


----------



## Maas89 (7. September 2012)

Also ich habe jetzt gerade die erste Ausfahrt mit dem Stereo hinter mir und bereuhe den Kauf keine Sekunde. Klar ich bin "nur" ein Hardtail gewohnt aber trotzdem finde ich das es ein sehr gutes Bike ist. Auch am steilsten Berg blieb das Vorderrad am Boden ohne die Gabel abzusenken und die aufrechte Sitzposition ist im Vergleich zum Hardtail schon angenehmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (7. September 2012)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Auch am steilsten Berg blieb das Vorderrad am Boden ohne die Gabel abzusenken und die aufrechte Sitzposition ist im Vergleich zum Hardtail schon angenehmer.


 Dafür ist es Bergab viel zu Kopflastig.


----------



## Maas89 (7. September 2012)

Also ich bin gut damit klar gekommen. Einzig allein die Gabel federt mir zu weit ein beim Bremsen Berg ab. Der Gummiring blieb ungefähr 50mm vor Ende Rohr stehen. Der Sag ist aber in ordnung


----------



## Turbo-s (8. September 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Dafür ist es Bergab viel zu Kopflastig.



Es ist kein Freerider.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (8. September 2012)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> AMS 150 Race mit Chariot




Bist mit dem Muddy Mary auch so zufrieden?
Was sind das für Bremsen?


----------



## stubiklaus (8. September 2012)

Hier nochmal eins im Kornfeld


----------



## manurie (8. September 2012)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Also ich bin gut damit klar gekommen. Einzig allein die Gabel federt mir zu weit ein beim Bremsen Berg ab. Der Gummiring blieb ungefähr 50mm vor Ende Rohr stehen. Der Sag ist aber in ordnung


Dann tu doch ein wenig mehr Luft drauf.

Was hattest du denn vorher für eine Gabel?
Ich hatte beim Hardtail mal ne Coilgabel, da hätte ich auch ne Starrgabel fahren können, die hab ich gegen ne RockShox Sid RLT DualAir getauscht und die taucht beim Bremsen auch mehr ein. Die Gabel ist auch jetzt am Cube AMS 100 dran und da haste wieder nen anderes Fahrverhalten, weil der Hinterbau auch mitfedert. Vorne bin ich zufrieden, hinten noch nicht, ich hab da weicher gestellt und bin immer noch nicht am vollen Federweg, aber es fährt sich sehr schwammig, also werde ich wieder nen bisgen mehr Luft drauf tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (8. September 2012)

stubiklaus schrieb:


> Hier nochmal eins im Kornfeld


*sing* Ein Cube im Kornfeld und der Fahrer nicht dabei ...


----------



## Turbo-s (8. September 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> *sing* Ein Cube im Kornfeld und der Fahrer nicht dabei ...




Traeller* Denn es ist Sommer und was ist schon dabei.... Er braucht 'nen neuen Sattel .... Und keinen aus Heu.... *traeller*


----------



## stubiklaus (8. September 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Traeller* Denn es ist Sommer und was ist schon dabei.... Er braucht 'nen neuen Sattel .... Und keinen aus Heu.... *traeller*


Mal rein garnichts gegen meinen Sattel bitte 
Der war vorher auf meinem Marken 400 euro Fully drauf :kotz:
aber das ist der gemütlichste den ich bis jetzt gefahren bin


----------



## Turbo-s (8. September 2012)

stubiklaus schrieb:


> Mal rein garnichts gegen meinen Sattel bitte
> Der war vorher auf meinem Marken 400 euro Fully drauf :kotz:
> aber das ist der gemütlichste den ich bis jetzt gefahren bin



Oh, das ändert natürlich alles und ich nehme meine Lieder Kunst zurück.

*traeller* Denn es ist Sommer und was ist schon dabei.... Er hat 'nen geilen Sattel.... Und er bleibt ihm auch treu..... *traeller*


----------



## FreshPrince (8. September 2012)

Ich habs gemacht. 
Endlich hab ich mir nen Laufradsatz bauen lassen. Morgen kommen bessere Bilder vom ganzen Bike.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (9. September 2012)

@ Scott Pascal: Muddy Mary vorne ist der Hammer, hinten Fat Albert Front beides Tubeless, Bremse ist eine Avid Elixir CR 203/203.


----------



## Kruemelmonster (9. September 2012)

Anbei mal mein kürzlich von der kleinsten Schraube an komplett aus Einzelteilen gebautes Cube Reaction GTC, basierend auf einem 2012er Reaction GTC SLT Rahmen.


----------



## Der Cherusker (9. September 2012)

Schickes Bike!! Sag mal was ist das für eine Rahmengröße, kann das sein das Du mir den Rahmen vor der Nase weggeschnappt hast? Hatte den Rahmen bei Bike -Discount im Visier.


----------



## Kruemelmonster (9. September 2012)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Schickes Bike!! Sag mal was ist das für eine Rahmengröße, kann das sein das Du mir den Rahmen vor der Nase weggeschnappt hast? Hatte den Rahmen bei Bike -Discount im Visier.



20", den Rahmen habe ich von Bike-Discount, da gab es vor ein paar Monaten mal eine Schwemme an Cube-Rahmen, hatte eine Weile gezögert und dann noch den letzten passenden Rahmen ergattern können. Leider fehlten bei mir 3 Kleinteile, daher hat sich der Aufbau ziemlich stark verzögert.


----------



## blutbuche (9. September 2012)

pedale kommen aber noch ab , oder ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruemelmonster (9. September 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> pedale kommen aber noch ab , oder ??



Eher nicht, sind Steinbach Pedale mit Titanachse, leichter gehts kaum noch. Ich komme damit am besten klar, Klickpedal ist mir zu unflexibel, die riesigen Plattformpedale sind auch nichts für mich.


----------



## buschhase (9. September 2012)

Denn wie jeder weiß, ist weniger Gewicht viel wichtiger als perfekter Grip! 

Sorry - konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen  Ansonsten gefällts mir gut. 

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## swe68 (9. September 2012)

Mein Neuzugang. Nun habe ich auch wieder ein MTB. Bild ist von heute - die 2. Bergfahrt


----------



## Turbo-s (9. September 2012)

@ kruemelmonster

Sau schön geworden, Respekt, so habe ich allerdings einen riser Lemke (diese komische iPad Rechtschreibung,ich meine natürlich Lenker) noch nicht montiert gesehen. Gar nicht mal schlecht!


----------



## blutbuche (9. September 2012)

ja , die position des lenkers find ´ich auch seltsam ... und wegen der pedale : meinte  in erster linie auch  fehlenden grip ..


----------



## tbird (9. September 2012)

Musses auch mal (wieder) zeigen ... 

mein 2008er Cube AMS 125 Custom.


----------



## Turbo-s (9. September 2012)

tbird schrieb:


> Musses auch mal (wieder) zeigen ...
> 
> mein 2008er Cube AMS 125 Custom.



Man sieht ja nicht all zu viel. Ab die Bildstörung ist gelungen.


----------



## Kruemelmonster (9. September 2012)

Das ist kein Riser sondern ein Flat mit 10° Biegung nach hinten. Ritchey macht das so, damit man keinen neuen Vorbau braucht, wenn man diesen Lenker montiert. Sieht sehr ungewöhnlich aus, funktioniert in der Praxis aber sehr gut. Für die optimale Ergonomie dreht man den Lenker dann noch minimal zum Fahrer hin. In natura sieht man das besser.

Die Pedale bieten guten Grip, der Käfig ist an den "Spikes", oder wie auch immer man die Spitzen nennen soll, alles andere als rutschig. Die Kanten sind nicht abgerundet, sondern scharf. Sicher ist das nicht für jeden Zweck sinnvoll, aber wie geschrieben, ich komme mit der klassischen Bärentatze am besten zurecht, insofern macht ruhig Eure Witzchen.


----------



## manurie (9. September 2012)

Kruemelmonster schrieb:


> Anbei mal mein kürzlich von der kleinsten Schraube an komplett aus Einzelteilen gebautes Cube Reaction GTC, basierend auf einem 2012er Reaction GTC SLT Rahmen.


Es sind Contis drauf, allein der Zustand macht das Bike mehr als symphatisch.  Sehr schick 

Vor allem finde ich toll, dass du es komplett aus Einzelteilen erschaffen hast, ich hab auch so ein Cube, das aus Einzelteilen erschaffen wurde. 

Es ist deine Entscheidung mit den Pedals, ich hab mich für Klickies entschieden, aber du fährst das ja und das ist wichtig.

Ne RockShox Sid hab ich auch dran, klasse Gabel, aber du hast die 15mm Steckachse oder, ich kanns im Bild nicht besser erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruemelmonster (9. September 2012)

Ja, unsere Digicam verschluckt bei nicht perfektem Licht leider massig Details und rauscht dann sehr stark. Hat mich auch etwas geärgert, wie schlecht die Bilder am Ende geworden sind. Es ist eine 120er SID XX mit 15mm Steckachse, natürlich auf 100 getravelt.

Die Contis sind für meine Zwecke super, laufen auch tubeless mit Stan's.


----------



## manurie (9. September 2012)

Ok, hab ich doch alles richtig erkannt.  So schlecht ist deine Cam dann nicht.

Ich hab meine Contis jetzt nicht tubeless, aktuell den MountainKing in RS drauf, hier im Bergischen Land ist viel Schlamm, vorher hatte ich den RaceKing in RS wie du, der war wirklich schnell, ich fahre auch nur XC.

Ich hab an meinen Bike nur das Manko, der LRS ist billig und da kommt demnächst noch ein Update auch in Richtung tubeless.


----------



## FreshPrince (9. September 2012)

Hab heute die erste Tour mit meinem neuen LRS hinter mich gebracht. Ich kann nur sagen das sich die Investition wirklich gelohnt hat. 800g Gewicht reduziert und das auch noch an rotierenden Teilen. Hab mein LTD übrigens auch bis auf die letzte Schraube aus Einzelteilen zusammengebastelt. Kommende Woche kommt noch ne polierte XTR M960 Kurbel dran und dann bleibts wie´s is. (vorerst)
Hier übrigend ein Link zu meinem Laufradbauer aus dem Forum:KLICK

Hier mal ein paar Pix von meinem Ritt auf den wunderbar sonnigen Brocken.

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/freshprince/a8lisdjtg5gp4ros


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. September 2012)

FreshPrince schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Pix von meinem Ritt auf den wunderbar sonnigen Brocken.



 Ja, da kommt bei mir noch mal der diesjährige Sommerurlaub im Harz hoch. 
Und Brocken mit Bike ist zudem eine gute Alternative zu den gesalzenen Preisen der dortigen Brockenbahn.... zumal immer das Gleiche an Entgelt verlangt wird,
egal von wo aus man startet!
Wir wollten nur die eine Station von Schierke aus hoch - das wäre in meinen Augen dann eine Unsumme für die kurze Fahrzeit gewesen & ungerecht noch dazu, wenn man bedenkt, dass die von Wernigerode aus dafür das Gleiche bezahlt hätten. 
Wir haben es dann aus Protest gelassen - insofern sind Deine Fotos die Entschädigung dafür. 
Und Wetter war ja echt  - denn der Brocken ist ja für seine "Suppe" und/oder den Wind bekannt.


----------



## Cartman88 (10. September 2012)

Hier mein 2012er GTC Race

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djfB6xMqIdU&feature=plcp"]Cube Reaction GTC Race 2012 MTB Carbon Hardtail - YouTube[/nomedia]

Zwar noch Stock aber wird sich noch ändern


----------



## Boshard (10. September 2012)

Moin 

hab meinem Peloton Race mal ne neue Stütze gegönnt 
Syntace P6 Carbon in Weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCarolina (11. September 2012)

swe68 schrieb:


> Mein Neuzugang. Nun habe ich auch wieder ein MTB. Bild ist von heute - die 2. Bergfahrt




Superschön Swe, ich hab die weisse comp-Version, allerdings custom-Aufbau und bin immer noch verliebt in das Teil 


@Kruemelmonster: ganz feines Teil das Du Dir da geschaffen hast, gefällt mir sehr. Den Ritchey-Lenker hatte ich mal in der Hand, ich finde die Biegung für den Flatlenker genial.


----------



## ThinkBiking (13. September 2012)

Kann zwar bei euren tollen Bikes nicht mithalten, aber dennoch mal hier mein Cube 

Geändert hab ich die Gabel, jetzt eine Reba RL und eine 180er Disc werkelt jetzt vorne


----------



## rosso19842 (14. September 2012)

@Kruemelmonster

was wiegt dein bike??


----------



## Kruemelmonster (14. September 2012)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> @Kruemelmonster
> 
> was wiegt dein bike??



So wie es da steht 9,38 kg lt. Kofferwaage.


----------



## BIKESTARR (14. September 2012)

Fettes Teil!


----------



## Scholty (14. September 2012)

@ThinkBiking

Das sieht doch super aus..........
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=253013


----------



## blutbuche (14. September 2012)

mir taugts auch !


----------



## Schempi (15. September 2012)

Mein AMS hat heute auch a paar Updates bekommen  Reverb und neuer LRS kamen dazu - statt Hans Dampf / Nobby jetzt mit MK´s. Optisch bin ich sehr happy damit, mal schauen wie es sich alles am Trail macht.






Wenn ich mir überlegt hab, was ich mit Lenker u. Vorbau mach, muss ich das Gekraute allerdings noch angehen.


----------



## Emslaender (15. September 2012)

Heute endlich mit DHL angekommen:
Mein LTD SL


----------



## ThinkBiking (15. September 2012)

@Emslaender Schönes Bike.. wenn gleich es mir etwas zu dunkel wäre 

Mit den RapidRobs bin ich allerdings auf Schotter und felsigen Trails nur abgerutscht -von denen halt ich nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scholty (15. September 2012)

Wow
die sind beide richtig schick.. 

Ein helles Bike würde ich auch vorziehen, wenn mein Wahlbike aber nur in schwarz verfügbar ist. Auch gut, nur nicht beim Putzen..


----------



## Emslaender (15. September 2012)

Gut dass Geschmäcker verschieden sind 
Ich hab bewusst ein schwarzes bestellt. 
Im Grunde aber, ist die Farbe echt Wurscht, hauptsache schwarz


----------



## ThinkBiking (15. September 2012)

Tja.. das mit dem Putzen ist bei nem weißen Bike natürlich wirklich ätzend..


----------



## Schempi (15. September 2012)

Hatte davor nur schwarze Rahmen, deswegen wollt ich mal was knalliges - ging heuer in seine zweite komplette Saison, finds immernoch geil.   vom Saubermachen nimmt sichs eigentlich nicht viel - bei den neuen Felgen wird der erste Schlamm aber sicher eine "fahr drum rum!" Stimme erzeugen 

das schwarze LTD is halt einfach zeitlos, daumen hoch!

Edit: Das einzig echt nervige: die mehrfarbige Lackierung ist bei Kratzern ne Katastrophe!


----------



## MisterCool (15. September 2012)

Manchmal bekomme ich das Gefühl, dass wir hier nicht in einem MTB Forum sondern in einem Museumsforum sind und das nächste Zubebehör, dass diskutiert und angeschafft wird eine Ausstellungs-Glasvitrine ist ;-)


----------



## Schempi (15. September 2012)

Versteh das bitte nicht falsch, nen Kratzer an nem Sportgerät ist mir grundsätzlich recht wurscht. Nur diese drei Lackschichten platzen bei kleinen Alltagsunfällen gerne mal bis aufs Alu ab, das find ich optisch ab ner gewissen Grenze nicht mehr so prickelnd  Die gröbsten Schäden besser ich da auch gerne ab und ann mal aus.


----------



## manurie (15. September 2012)

Ich finds auch gut, wenn mein Bike nen bisschen Optik hat und das es gepflegt aussieht, aber ich fahre auch damit und kann keine Schäden ausschliessen. Und die Schäden nehme ich in Kauf. Heute ja nach der Schlammschlacht auch in die SB-Waschanlage für Autos gefahren, liegt quasi auf dem Rückweg und da habe ich das Bike für 1  gewaschen, also den Dreck abgespült mit der niedrigsten Stufe des Dampfstrahlers und was dann nicht in Ordnung war, zuhause nachgeputzt. Geil ist einfach, wenn man danach wieder trockenbremst.

Ich hatte heute eh meinen Putztag, eben das alte Rennrad, teilweise die Aluteile aufgearbeitet.

Achso, mein Auto wird biologisch gewaschen, eben der Regen der mal fällt.


----------



## Schempi (15. September 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Ich finds auch gut, wenn mein Bike nen bisschen Optik hat und das es gepflegt aussieht, aber ich fahre auch damit und kann keine Schäden ausschliessen. Und die Schäden nehme ich in Kauf.



So würd ich das auch unterschreiben.


----------



## stereofahrer (16. September 2012)

Hier mein Stereo Race 2012 mit unveränderten Parts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (16. September 2012)

Schempi schrieb:


> Mein AMS hat heute auch a paar Updates bekommen  Reverb und neuer LRS kamen dazu - statt Hans Dampf / Nobby jetzt mit MK´s. Optisch bin ich sehr happy damit, mal schauen wie es sich alles am Trail macht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geiles AMS 
ich würde die Außenhüllen noch in Grün machen !
schau mal bei Jagwire die farbe passt super 
die hab ich auch am Fritzz


----------



## Schempi (16. September 2012)

ja, eventuell Züge in Grün und Bremse / Reverb in Weiß. Wobei...letzteres is ne Blöde Idee, dann kringelt sich da das weiße Kabel um die Stütze 

Und wenn sie abgefahren sind gibts die Fritzgriffe mit anderen Farben an den Schellen.


----------



## donpope (16. September 2012)

Hier mal mein LTD5 nach fertigen Umbaumassnahmen wie Gabel und Felgen und diversen Farbakzenten
















Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## scr (16. September 2012)

Rahmen von 2006, gabel auch, "rest" erneuert.
Noch neuen Sattel und neue Stütze nächste Woche und zum Herbst ne neue Gabel. Kann sich doch noch weitere Jahre fahren lassen 

(schlechte Belichtung, ich weiß)


----------



## Soldi (16. September 2012)

scr schrieb:


> Noch neuen Sattel und neue Stütze nächste Woche und zum Herbst ne neue Gabel.


Fährst du haupsächlich bergauf so wie Dein Sattel steht?


----------



## scr (16. September 2012)

Nein,
normal würd ich mal behaupten. Mal rauf mal runter... 
aber wenn der Sattel gerade steht, dann... wird unangenehm 

Hab 3 neue bestellt, muss mal schaun ob das am Sattel liegt, das Teil ist einfach zu alt und unbequem... und zu spitz vorne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosso19842 (17. September 2012)

So hier mal das Rad meiner Freundin


----------



## Friecke (17. September 2012)

@ThinkBiking

Was läuft denn da für ein Kabel in Deine Satteltasche?

Grüße,
FranK


----------



## Turbo-s (17. September 2012)

Boshard schrieb:


> Geiles AMS
> ich würde die Außenhüllen noch in Grün machen !
> schau mal bei Jagwire die farbe passt super
> die hab ich auch am Fritzz



Hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt dass ich die Schwarz/Weiss/Grün Kombi wirklich ehrlich sau gut finde!


----------



## ThinkBiking (17. September 2012)

@Friecke



Friecke schrieb:


> @ThinkBiking
> 
> Was läuft denn da für ein Kabel in Deine Satteltasche?
> 
> ...



Das ist die (Zusatz-)Stromversorgung für mein Navi (iPhone) 






Aber mal eine andere Frage ins Forum... oberhalb des Tretlager ist an meinem Cube die Schweißnaht nicht korrekt durchgezogen. 





Mein Händler meinte, dass sei (wahrscheinlich?) kein Problem und ich hätte auch 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen.
Ich mache mir nur in der letzten Zeit doch etwas sorgen, ob das nicht irgendwann einmal eine Bruchstelle werden könnte. Ich bin nämlich öfters etwas härter Abwärts im Taunus unterwegs....

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Turbo-s (17. September 2012)

Hey Think Biking.

also ich sehe da nur eine nicht ganz so saubere Schweißnaht keine Unterbrechung. An der Stelle hatte der Schweißer wohl kurz einen Schluckauf. An der Intigrität dürfte das an der Stelle den Rahmen keine Sorgen bereiten. Und der Tretlagerbereich ist hier auch durchaus sehr übig gebaut.


----------



## ThinkBiking (17. September 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Hey Think Biking.
> 
> also ich sehe da nur eine nicht ganz so saubere Schweißnaht keine Unterbrechung. An der Stelle hatte der Schweißer wohl kurz einen Schluckauf. An der Intigrität dürfte das an der Stelle den Rahmen keine Sorgen bereiten. Und der Tretlagerbereich ist hier auch durchaus sehr übig gebaut.




Danke. Dann bin ich doch etwas beruhigter 

Werd es mal im Auge behalten


----------



## fims (17. September 2012)

Seit der letzten Woche bin ich stolzer Besitzer des Cube LTD Race 2012 

Gleichzeitig ist dies mein erste Beitrag im Forum, als Anfänger hoffe ich hier noch einiges lernen zu können.


----------



## Scholty (17. September 2012)

Schönes Bike
& viel Spaß im Forum....


----------



## blutbuche (18. September 2012)

..haben die doch wieder das alte design aufgegriffen ???? oder nur bei bestimmten modellen ??


----------



## Turbo-s (18. September 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..haben die doch wieder das alte design aufgegriffen ???? oder nur bei bestimmten modellen ??



'Ich mag übrigens Deine Signatur!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (18. September 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> 'Ich mag übrigens Deine Signatur!



da kann ich dich verstehen. das suchen nach bikeparts in einer signatur kann schon sehr hüpsch sein


----------



## blutbuche (18. September 2012)

hübsch ... nur  so  nebenbei ..;D


----------



## dusi__ (19. September 2012)

Ich behandel das wie AlP/Btraum


----------



## blutbuche (19. September 2012)

aha ...


----------



## Dieter55 (19. September 2012)

Hier einmal unsere beiden Bikes, bei einer Hüttenpause vergangenen Sonntag in Südtirol.
Ein Reaction GTC SL sowie ein Access WLS SL, beide Jahrgang 2012 mit diversen Modifikationen.


----------



## trail-lover (19. September 2012)

Hier ist mein Cube LTD Race 2011. Läuft super!!


----------



## dusi__ (20. September 2012)

@trail-lover : Na das ist doch mal n schönes fleckchen Erde wo ihr da rum fahrt


----------



## trail-lover (20. September 2012)

@dusi: Joo... ist richtung Wetter. Wir sind an den Tag glaub ich fast 50km gefahren. War Neuland für uns und haben dort erst mal nach Trails gesucht


----------



## Unze77 (21. September 2012)

Hier mal wieder ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Stereo....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (21. September 2012)

Uii. as hat aber auch ein paat feine Teile dran.


----------



## KermitFrosch666 (22. September 2012)

trail-lover schrieb:


> @dusi: Joo... ist richtung Wetter. Wir sind an den Tag glaub ich fast 50km gefahren. War Neuland für uns und haben dort erst mal nach Trails gesucht



Das muss doch am hohen Stein im Witten sein, oder? Hoffe ihr habt den kleinen Trail dahinter dann noch entdeckt


----------



## trail-lover (22. September 2012)

An den Tag war leider für so eine lange Tour eine Trail Durststrecke . Aber gut zu wissen das da was ist. Vielleicht sind wir da ja bald wieder


----------



## Mithras (23. September 2012)

Heute mal wieder das XMS bewegt  .. bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie gut das Fahrwerk doch geht, obwohl es nur 100mm FW hat und der Epicon und die Manitou recht günstige Komponenten sind. Hinterreifen, Bremsen, Lenker und Vorbau wurden getauscht.












leider ist die Quali nicht die Tollste..


----------



## NaitsirhC (23. September 2012)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Stereo....



Gefällt, kann es sein, dass die Kindshock mit der Rückseite nach vorne montiert ist?

NaitsirhC


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. September 2012)

Nein, die ist richtig montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (23. September 2012)

Achso, bei den älteren Modellen kam der Zug ja von vorne. Find ich aber so besser, da man noch etwas mit dem Sattel nach vorne rutscht (sieht zumindest so aus), welches bei einem flachen Sitzwinkel sehr angenehm ist.


----------



## derAndre (24. September 2012)

Ich verabschiede mich zumindest zu dreivierteln aus diesem Bereich des Forums. Das Stereo hat Konkurrenz bekommen und die ist stark:


 
Mein neues einsfüralles Bike.

Das Stereo liegt im Moment zerlegt in der Garage und wird übern Winter als Zweitbike für gemäßigte Touren wieder fit und etwas leichter gemacht.

In diesem Sinne Aloha
der André


----------



## NaitsirhC (24. September 2012)

viel Spaß damit, hardtail fahren hat was...


----------



## Mithras (24. September 2012)

geil, Enduro Hardtail ..  .. Hat noch nen Stahlrahmen oder?


----------



## austriacarp (24. September 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Nein, die ist richtig montiert.


Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen oder habe ich da was irgend etwas verpasst?


----------



## Schelle (24. September 2012)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Achso, bei den älteren Modellen kam der Zug ja von vorne. Find ich aber so besser, da man noch etwas mit dem Sattel nach vorne rutscht (sieht zumindest so aus), welches bei einem flachen Sitzwinkel sehr angenehm ist.



Nix bei den alten Modellen. Auch bei der DropZone, ich glaube ist der Nachfolger der i900R, ist der Zug vorne.


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. September 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen oder habe ich da was irgend etwas verpasst?



Dann kuck dir meine mal an:


----------



## dusi__ (24. September 2012)

Dein Hanzz ist


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. September 2012)

Danke ^^.


----------



## derAndre (24. September 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> geil, Enduro Hardtail ..  .. Hat noch nen Stahlrahmen oder?



Wieso noch? Da wird kein Alu draus mit der Zeit  Das ist und bleibt Stahl und das ist gut so!

Frühstück: Das Hanzz ist echt das einzige Bike an dem die Bomber in der Farbe gut ausschaut. Schöner Aufbau mit genau richtig viel Bling Bling und stimmigen Parts. Einzig die acht Kilometer raus stehende und doch nicht ausgefahrene Sattelstütze irritiert mich. Rausgefahren erinnert die bestimmt an den Burji Khalifa, hehe.

Hab am Wochenende ein paar 215 in Willingen gesehen. Das ist mir zu viel Farbe und Kontrast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (24. September 2012)

Danke danke . Stimmt, mit der Bomber hatte ich Glück. Anfangs sollte es eine weiße 2011er werden, doch dann habe ich die 2010er Ti günstig geschossen (ist mMn die schönste). Sieht auch wesentlich besser aus. Es gibt aber noch andere Räder, zu denen sie passt .

Das Oberrohr fällt halt tief ab, deswegen siehts der Sattel so exponiert aus. So ist er nämlich in der Bergabposition, und das ist schon recht tief (etwa auf Höhe des Vorbaus). Das erspart einem aber testikelgedämpfte Stöße aufs Oberrohr .


----------



## Unze77 (24. September 2012)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Stereo....



Das ist die KS i950 und der Zug ist richtig montiert...


----------



## austriacarp (24. September 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Dann kuck dir meine mal an:


Und was sehe ich dann? Der Verstellhebel ist vorne wäre ja auch ******* wenn er hinten wäre


----------



## Unze77 (24. September 2012)

Mann, mann, mann - Der "Handhebel" is natürlich vorne, ist bei der i950 auch so. Aber wie du sehn kannst wird sie bei mir über Remote bedient und der is hinten. Ende der Diskusion


----------



## Gummischwain (24. September 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Und was sehe ich dann? Der Verstellhebel ist vorne wäre ja auch ******* wenn er hinten wäre



Du bist ein wenig beratungsresistent, kann das? 

Ach ja, das Hanzz ist Porno für die Augen!


----------



## Steppentundra (24. September 2012)

So, nun kurz vor Saison Ende möchte ich auch mal mein CUBE mein AMS vorstellen, fast fertig aufgebaut!


----------



## Steppentundra (24. September 2012)

vorher!!



nachher!!


----------



## Scholty (25. September 2012)

Ich hab heute mein Böttcher gegen ein ACID ausgewechselt. Da ich es täglich zur Arbeit nutze hab ich es etwas umgebaut.

 Morgen früh ist gleich der erste Ausritt


----------



## blutbuche (25. September 2012)

@tunda : mir gefiel´s vorher wesentlich besser ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regenrohr (25. September 2012)

Scholty schrieb:


> Ich hab heute mein Böttcher gegen ein ACID ausgewechselt. Da ich es täglich zur Arbeit nutze hab ich es etwas umgebaut.



wäre da ein Trekking Rad nicht die sinvollere Wahl gewesen?


----------



## blutbuche (25. September 2012)

.... :d


----------



## Scholty (26. September 2012)

regenrohr schrieb:


> wäre da ein Trekking Rad nicht die sinvollere Wahl gewesen?



Sinvolle Wahl.
Ein Trekkingrad hatte ich ja, wollte halt mal was anderes. Im Winter bei Schnee war es auch nicht so der Brüller und da erhoffe ich mir vom Acid mehr....


----------



## dusi__ (28. September 2012)

Hier ist nochmal mein Bomber :


----------



## knoerrli (3. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Baby. Und bevor wieder lautstark gemeckert wird, die Racing Ralph habe ich sonst nicht drauf, das war für eine längere Ausfahrt über Waldautobahnen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Oktober 2012)

Schönes Radl, bis auf die Reifen halt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampfgnom (4. Oktober 2012)

Schönes Rad!
Wo hast Du die blauen Formulascheiben aufgetrieben? Die hatte ich für meins auch schonmal im Auge, konnte sie aber nirgends bekommen...


----------



## Vincy (5. Oktober 2012)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> Schönes Rad!
> Wo hast Du die blauen Formulascheiben aufgetrieben? Die hatte ich für meins auch schonmal im Auge, konnte sie aber nirgends bekommen...


 

Frag mal bei schlierseer-radhaus.
http://www.schlierseer-radhaus.de/


----------



## knoerrli (5. Oktober 2012)

Und genau dort hab ich die auch bestellt.


----------



## FreshPrince (5. Oktober 2012)

Der Karl is halt ´n Guter!


----------



## Boshard (7. Oktober 2012)

Hab mal das Schlechte Wetter am Wochenende genutzt 
  Und hab am meinem Fritzz bissen gebastelt 

  Neu sind 
  Bremsleitungen  Jagwire Hyflow Grün 
Reifen Continental Rubber Queen 
  Schutzblech von Marshguard


----------



## billkini (7. Oktober 2012)

Mein Stereo


----------



## zett78 (10. Oktober 2012)

bin umgestiegen, fängt aber immer noch mit C an 
Zwei 26" Elite HPC´s sowie das Rennrad von Cube bleiben aber trotzdem im Stall 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1225096]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Turbo-s (10. Oktober 2012)

@zett78  Zugegeben, das ist mal nett anzuschauen...


----------



## oliver13007 (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann mich einfach nicht dran gewöhnen...an diese komische Leftys!  Da fehlt mir was! Einseitige Belastung...Gewichtsverteilung linkslastig, aber bis auf die Gabel


----------



## Turbo-s (10. Oktober 2012)

Jepp. Aber die LEfty funktioniert seit Jahren recht gut. Ist auch für mich schwer das beim Fahren auszublenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (11. Oktober 2012)

Geiler Hobel  und jetzt die Standardfrage: Gewicht?


----------



## zett78 (11. Oktober 2012)

8,4 ohne Pedale aber mit falscher Sattelstütze aus Alu. Auf die Save Carbon Stütze warte ich noch, sowie das neue Look S Track Pedal.
Rahmengröße L


----------



## zett78 (11. Oktober 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Jepp. Aber die LEfty funktioniert seit Jahren recht gut. Ist auch für mich schwer das beim Fahren auszublenden.



tut sie auch bei mir 

wo liegt denn das Problem, habt ihr da Angst, weil da was "fehlt"?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. Oktober 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> wo liegt denn das Problem, habt ihr da Angst, weil da was "fehlt"?


 
 Angst weniger - aber der Mensch mag es nun mal synchron - siehe berühmte Bauwerke (Schlösser usw.). Die sind immer in der Achse 1 x gespiegelt. Liegt vieleicht daran, dass wir das selbst sind - also vom Scheitel nach links & rechts "gleichmässig" verteilt!

Sachen die dann "einseitig" aufgebaut sind wirken dann eher befremdlich.
Der Verstand sagt - die Technik hält - das Auge (Unterbewusstsein) sagt - da fehlt was.


----------



## zett78 (11. Oktober 2012)

Hm, bei fahren liegt mein Blick sowieso 10m voraus, alles was näher ist, kann ich eh nicht mehr drauf reagieren


----------



## oliver13007 (11. Oktober 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> tut sie auch bei mir
> 
> wo liegt denn das Problem, habt ihr da Angst, weil da was "fehlt"?



1. Es sieht "bescheiden" aus...sorry ist ja Geschmackssache 
2. Man hat das Gefühl: Da fehlt was!! Hält das?? (Ich kenne die Test...jaja.aber ist ne Kopfsache )


----------



## Friecke (11. Oktober 2012)

Bei Motorrädern sind Einarmschwingen ja auch seit Jahren im Einsatz. 
Man kann sie leichter, und verwindungssteifer auslegen.

Ich kenne jetzt den Gewichtsunterschied einer Lefty zu einer "normalen" 
Gabel nicht, aber gefallen tut sie mir schon und fahren läßt sie sich sehr gut.

Grüße


----------



## cytrax (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich finds geil  allein schon wegen der ENVE Felgen^^ ne stimmige Rennsemmel ​


----------



## oliver13007 (11. Oktober 2012)

Friecke schrieb:


> Ich kenne jetzt den Gewichtsunterschied einer Lefty zu einer "normalen" Gabel nicht
> Grüße



*Gabel Cannondale Lefty Carbon XLR 100 X-Large: 1356g*

*Rock Shox Revelation World Cup Dual Air Federgabel tapered 2011: 1489g*

*DT Swiss XRC 100 Race Federgabel 100mm 9QR Twin-Shot carbon/weiß Mod. 2012: 1170g*

wobei die DT Swiss dem Vergleich wohl am nächsten kommt, da auch Carbon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akisu (11. Oktober 2012)

für die 2013er lefty gibts auch ne schöne übersicht:






ach ja und lefty hat lock am lenker. das ist auch zusätzliches gewicht


----------



## zett78 (11. Oktober 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> für die 2013er lefty gibts auch ne schöne übersicht:
> 
> 
> ach ja und lefty hat lock am lenker. das ist auch zusätzliches gewicht



deshalb komme ich kaum von der Stelle


----------



## Vincy (11. Oktober 2012)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Gabel Cannondale Lefty Carbon XLR 100 X-Large: 1356g
> 
> Rock Shox Revelation World Cup Dual Air Federgabel tapered 2011: 1489g
> 
> ...


 


Fairerweise müßtest du da mit einer Sid WC vergleichen. Die wiegt nur 1311 bzw 1331g.


----------



## GregPac (11. Oktober 2012)

So, denn möchte ich auch mal meinen neuen Renner vorstellen. Ein 2012 Reaction GTC SLT. Bis dato (nach 1,5 Wochen) noch 99,5% Stock aber wer weiß was noch kommt. 

Grüße aus dem Taunus


----------



## Turbo-s (11. Oktober 2012)

GregPac schrieb:


> So, denn möchte ich auch mal meinen neuen Renner vorstellen. Ein 2012 Reaction GTC SLT. Bis dato (nach 1,5 Wochen) noch 99,5% Stock aber wer weiß was noch kommt.
> 
> Grüße aus dem Taunus



Schönes bike, schönes Bild vom gr. Feldberg. Viel Spass damit. Man sieht sich.


----------



## jormungandr1988 (12. Oktober 2012)

hat von euch evtl jemand n 2012er hanzz pro mit ner weißen gabel? würd mich mal interessiern wie das aussiet, da ich meine domain gegen ne fox 36 tauschen will und noch am spekuliern bin ob van oder float 
mfg seb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (12. Oktober 2012)

Hmm warum Fox? Wie wärs mit ner Marzocchi 66 RCV?


----------



## jormungandr1988 (12. Oktober 2012)

persönliche abneigung gegen marzocchi...


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Oktober 2012)

Die 66 RC3 ist schon geil und würde ich jederzeit wieder einer Fox vorziehen . Du solltest dir vielleicht die Totem mal näher ansehen, wenn es keine MZ sein soll.


----------



## Beppe (12. Oktober 2012)

Hier mein heissgeliebtes mit etwas Urlaubspatina vom vergangenen Trans Tirol AX. 

Wenns ein Problem mit den Ladezeiten geben sollte, nehm ich die Pics selbstverst. wieder raus.


----------



## CheapTrick (13. Oktober 2012)

Habe heute Vormittag mal ein bisschen weitergebastelt 
Nachdem ich vor drei Wochen schon die Hayes gegen eine XT getauscht habe, wurde sich heute um die etwas zu "aufgeregte" Optik gekümmert 

Also Felgenaufkleber runter und die Stinktierreifen gegen nornale getauscht...jetzt ist es für mich ok


----------



## Ostwandlager (13. Oktober 2012)

CheapTrick schrieb:


> Habe heute Vormittag mal ein bisschen weitergebastelt
> Nachdem ich vor drei Wochen schon die Hayes gegen eine XT getauscht habe, wurde sich heute um die etwas zu "aufgeregte" Optik gekümmert
> 
> Also Felgenaufkleber runter und die Stinktierreifen gegen nornale getauscht...jetzt ist es für mich ok


*sieht super aus!!! Gute Wahl mit den Bremsen! *


----------



## CheapTrick (13. Oktober 2012)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *sieht super aus!!! Gute Wahl mit den Bremsen! *



Danke! 

Jap, die XT ist ein Traum, kein Vergleich mit der Hayes Stroker...die hat mehr gequitscht als gebremst


----------



## Rain78 (13. Oktober 2012)

War heute noch mal im Dreck spielen


----------



## Rain78 (13. Oktober 2012)

so jetzt noch mal ohne link 







[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## CheapTrick (13. Oktober 2012)

Rain78 schrieb:


> War heute noch mal im Dreck spielen




Sieht nach Spaß aus 

Was ist das für ein Mini-Dreckfänger am Heck? Kann den Schriftzu nicht entziffern...
Bringt der was? Sowas könnte auch an mein AMS 29 passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rain78 (13. Oktober 2012)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa war es auch............. hatte schon ein paar Wochen Entzug 

Der DreckfÃ¤nger ist von MarshGuard kostet 10â¬. Der ist in der letzten Bike getestet worden und ist ganz ok fÃ¼r die GrÃ¶Ãe. War heute auch der erste Test damit... und ich hatte einen sauberen Hintern  meine Frau fand es gut


----------



## CheapTrick (13. Oktober 2012)

Danke!
Das Ding sieht ganz brauchbar aus, vor allem nicht zu groß und sperrig!
Habe hier im Forum sogar eine DIY Anleitung gefunden...dann werde ich mir shcnell noch 2 basteln für die Tour morgen


----------



## Rain78 (13. Oktober 2012)

CheapTrick schrieb:


> Danke!
> Das Ding sieht ganz brauchbar aus, vor allem nicht zu groß und sperrig!
> Habe hier im Forum sogar eine DIY Anleitung gefunden...dann werde ich mir shcnell noch 2 basteln für die Tour morgen



Kein Thema


----------



## rocase (16. Oktober 2012)

will hier mein neues Cube AMS 130 Pro auch mal vorstellen.
Habe zum Glück noch eins vom Modelljahr 2012 ergattert.

Die erste Probefahrt fiel total positiv aus. Jetzt bin ich erstmal wunschlos glücklich


----------



## Scholty (16. Oktober 2012)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm sieht gut aus......


----------



## JayDee1982 (17. Oktober 2012)

Heute kam der nette UPS-Mann und hat mir 2 kleine Pacete gebracht 

Im einen waren Tacho, Handschuhe, Rucksack und ein paar Kleinigkeiten für das 2. Paket.....

Und im 2. Paket war das:


----------



## Turbo-s (17. Oktober 2012)

Wunderschoen Dein Stereo!  Wünsche viel Spaß damit!


----------



## JayDee1982 (17. Oktober 2012)

Danke danke

Am Wochenende werde ich dann mal etwas durch die Wälder radeln


----------



## Solarstromer (17. Oktober 2012)

Schickes Teil   Kannst deinen UPS Mann auch mal zu mir schicken, wenn der noch sowas Feines im Transporter hat. Viel Spass am Wochenende. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (17. Oktober 2012)

Also bei mir war er gerade... Hatte Aber nur weibisches Zeug dabei. So komische Freeride Socken in bunt.... duckundwech.....


----------



## JayDee1982 (17. Oktober 2012)

@ Solarstromer
Leider hat der nicht immer so tolle Sachen dabei  und wenn doch, dann musste das Konto immer recht leiden


----------



## GregPac (18. Oktober 2012)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_7837hwyep.jpg


 
mmmmhhhhh, sehr schick


----------



## cytrax (18. Oktober 2012)

Sieht scharf aus  müssen nur noch die Felgenbepper weg


----------



## JayDee1982 (19. Oktober 2012)

Fährt sich auch scharf
Hab heute ne kleine Runde gedreht.
Bremse an der HA muss sich nur noch etwas einfahren. 

Und mein Joggen bringt mir beim Biken absolut nichts ahb ich festgestellt (Logisch da ja ganz andere Muskelgruppen beansprucht werden) 

Sattel muss ich noch ein wenig einstellen, der ist noch nicht so wie er sein soll.
Felgenaufkleber lass ich noch drauf... bis jetzt stören sie mich nicht.


----------



## FreshPrince (22. Oktober 2012)

So, nun habe ich meinen Würfel fertig. So wird´s bleiben. Leider hab ich die 10kg nicht geknackt. Es wiegt 10,5kg und so wird´s wahrscheinlich auch bleiben.

Aus der Basis...





habe ich nun so dieses Projekt zu Ende gestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diablo32 (22. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal mein Cube Reaction GTC Race 2012


----------



## Turbo-s (22. Oktober 2012)

Und obwohl ich nur Fullies fahre, so ein HArdtail ist doch immer wieder eine harmonische Augenweide!


----------



## regenrohr (22. Oktober 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Und obwohl ich nur Fullies fahre, so ein HArdtail ist doch immer wieder eine harmonische Augenweide!



die Form finde ich ebenfalls sehr ansprechend, das Bunte ist Geschmackssache, genau wie das Material...


----------



## Schempi (22. Oktober 2012)

Gerade den Farbmix find ich gigantisch


----------



## Upgrayedd (22. Oktober 2012)

Zu bunt wie ich finde.


----------



## Scarx (22. Oktober 2012)

man jetzt so ein stereo race...
sobald sich an einem cube ams125 aus dem Jahre 2010 langsam der Verschleiß einstellt und man mit dem nachbessern kaum nachkommt ertappt man sich doch schonmal beim durchkalkulieren was es denn noch so wert wäre und warum die Stereos jetzt soviel kosten wie das ams beim kauf damals xD


----------



## akisu (23. Oktober 2012)

Upgrayedd schrieb:


> Zu bunt wie ich finde.


3 farben sind genau richtig 

das bisschen rot kann man verkraften


----------



## JayDee1982 (23. Oktober 2012)

Bei der 1. kleinen Ausfahrt


----------



## Maas89 (23. Oktober 2012)

Das Stereo ist einfach immer wieder schön anzuschauen


----------



## Bocacanosa (23. Oktober 2012)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Das Stereo *bis MJ 2012* ist einfach immer wieder schön anzuschauen



Fettung, Färbung und Hervorhebung von mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maas89 (23. Oktober 2012)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Fettung, Färbung und Hervorhebung von mir!



Unterschreibe ich so  Das neue gefällt mir garnicht mehr! Aber hab mir ja erst eins gekauft


----------



## JayDee1982 (23. Oktober 2012)

Das neue gefällt mich auch nicht mehr..... und dann noch der Preis, der gefällt noch weniger


----------



## Scarx (24. Oktober 2012)

Jap die neuen sind hässlich aber der dämpfer ist mal intelligenter angebracht! xD


----------



## Turbo-s (24. Oktober 2012)

Scarx schrieb:


> Jap die neuen sind hässlich aber der dämpfer ist mal intelligenter angebracht! xD



Weil?


----------



## austriacarp (24. Oktober 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Weil?


der alte Hinterbau beim Stereo zum kotzen ist


----------



## Solarstromer (24. Oktober 2012)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Bei der 1. kleinen Ausfahrt


War wohl wirklich ne kleine Ausfahrt. Ist ja noch ganz sauber


----------



## St0Rm (24. Oktober 2012)

Seh ich garnicht so. Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es fast schade, dass nicht mehr Hersteller ihre Dämpfer so lagern. Ich find ihn sehr schön ausbalanciert.


----------



## austriacarp (24. Oktober 2012)

St0Rm schrieb:


> Seh ich garnicht so. Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es fast schade, dass nicht mehr Hersteller ihre Dämpfer so lagern. Ich find ihn sehr schön ausbalanciert.


Da gehen die Meinungen wieder auseinander ich bin noch kein Bike gefahren mit so einen beschissenen Hinterbau komplett schwammig in den Kurven und der Dämpfer ist so gut plaziert das er den ganzen Dreck abbekommt. Das alte Stereo war vom Preis her noch ein Mittelklassebike aber das neue spielt für das Geld was es kostet in einer anderen Liga und da kann man so etwas halt nicht mehr akzeptieren. Ansonst war das Stereo aber ganz OK für diese Preisklasse.


----------



## oliver13007 (24. Oktober 2012)

Cube LTD SL 2012 Custom-Aufbau ... nun ist es fertig... hier mal ein kleines Video

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKN9PCch938"]Cube LTD SL 2012 Custom - YouTube[/nomedia]

Bilder folgen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (24. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal ein schnelles Bild


----------



## paradox (25. Oktober 2012)

ähmn, dein sattelstellung ist etwas steil, die auflage, blau, an der sattelstütze ist falsch montiert, das flache sollte nach hinten zeigen, nicht nach vorne, außer du sitzt nur auf der spitze vom sattel, ...


----------



## oliver13007 (25. Oktober 2012)

paradox schrieb:


> ähmn, dein sattelstellung ist etwas steil, die auflage, blau, an der sattelstütze ist falsch montiert, das flache sollte nach hinten zeigen, nicht nach vorne, außer du sitzt nur auf der spitze vom sattel, ...



ähm...danke für den Hinweis  Der Sattel ist aber so eingestellt wie es sollte "in der Waage" vielleicht täuscht die Seitliche Aufnahme  das andere werde ich mal schnell korrigieren


----------



## Turbo-s (25. Oktober 2012)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> ähm...danke für den Hinweis  Der Sattel ist aber so eingestellt wie es sollte "in der Waage" vielleicht täuscht die Seitliche Aufnahme  das andere werde ich mal schnell korrigieren



Er hat schon recht, am oberen Teil der Sattelstütze das blaue Dreieck das den Sattel klemmt ist falsch ferum montiert der längere der Schenkel sollte nach hinten schauen.

guckst Du mal so:


----------



## oliver13007 (25. Oktober 2012)

Das habe ich doch gesagt!! Dreieck ist falsch...nur der Sattel ist nicht zu steil...der ist "in der Waage" Danke nochmals Jungs/Männer...so muss das, das Auge für Detail's...werde dann mal heute Abend schnell in die Garage verschwinden und ein kleines blaues Dreieck "drehen" 

So wie ich das Gerade sehe...muss ich nur den Sattel drehen


----------



## KILROY (25. Oktober 2012)

@Juppi: was ist denn das für ein ?Ding? am linken Kurbelarm ?
Kinesiotape  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (25. Oktober 2012)

KILROY schrieb:


> @_Juppi_: was ist denn das für ein ?Ding? am linken Kurbelarm ?
> Kinesiotape  ?



Das Bike ist noch neu!  Das ist noch Originalverpackung (Beschreibung der Kurbel klemmt da dran glaube ich), sowie der Zettel am Rahmen ist auch noch nicht ab.


----------



## oliver13007 (25. Oktober 2012)

Das ist mein Kettenstrebenschutz...für die Probefahrt...Marke eigenbau. Schlauch der Länge nach aufgeschnitten und mit Kabelbinder fixiert. Das muss erst mal reichen bis der von Cube bestellt wird.


----------



## KILROY (25. Oktober 2012)

Ach sö. Dann mal flott ab damit und: die Angstnoppen von den Reifen abfahren.


----------



## oliver13007 (25. Oktober 2012)

und mit der Reba SL kann ich sogar ins Grobe Gelände...ich kann von 100mm auf 115mm Federweg umbauen


----------



## paradox (25. Oktober 2012)

das ist aber ein alte reba von 2008 oder so, ... keine 2012 gabel.
hast das rad so gekauft? wenn ja war es hoffentlich ein guter preis. ansonsten nochmal hingehen und streß machen, der sattel ist genauso wenig original, ...
bremsen ebenso!

RIDE ON


----------



## Turbo-s (25. Oktober 2012)

paradox schrieb:


> das ist aber ein alte reba von 2008 oder so, ... keine 2012 gabel.
> hast das rad so gekauft? wenn ja war es hoffentlich ein guter preis. ansonsten nochmal hingehen und streß machen, der sattel ist genauso wenig original, ...
> bremsen ebenso!
> 
> RIDE ON



wenn ich das richtig lese weiter oben:


CUBE AMS 150 Race 2012 CUBE LTD SL 2012


Cube LTD SL 2012 Custom-Aufbau

weiter im link: *Selbst aufgebautes* Cube LTD SL 2012 mit Rock Shox Reba SL 100-115mm, DT Swiss, Magura Luise, Syntace, Easton, Sixpack Teilen etc.


----------



## paradox (25. Oktober 2012)

aso, ...


----------



## oliver13007 (25. Oktober 2012)

paradox schrieb:


> das ist aber ein alte reba von 2008 oder so, ... keine 2012 gabel.
> hast das rad so gekauft? wenn ja war es hoffentlich ein guter preis. ansonsten nochmal hingehen und streß machen, der sattel ist genauso wenig original, ...
> bremsen ebenso!RIDE ON



Ist schon selber zusammengebaut das Bike...
Die Reba müsste von 2008 sein, hat aber nicht viele km auf den "Rohren" 
Die Shimano XT Bremse am Original ist ja sehr gut, aber da ich mit Magura seite vielen Jahren gut "Bremse" sollte es auch wieder Maguras sein. Ein Bisschen auch was für die deutsche Wirtschaft tun 

Die Syntace P6 ist aus meinem AMS


----------



## paradox (25. Oktober 2012)

na dann ist ja gut, mit magura bin ich durch, deutsche wertarbeit hin oder her, 
eine shimano funzt einfach besser, 
aber trotzdem viel spass damit!


----------



## oliver13007 (25. Oktober 2012)

danke...
ich kam mit dem weichen Druckpunk der Shimano nicht zurecht...hatte die XT an meinem Cube Reaction GTC 2011 (Ja die Bremse war entlüftet  ) und konnte die Hebel fast bis zum Lenker ziehen...

Hinten habe ich auch 180er Scheiben nicht wie an dem Original nur 160mm...wenn ich Hänger ziehe, dann muss ich auch ordentlich Bremsen mit dem Gewicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friecke (25. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich Hänger ziehe... sitze ich im Auto


----------



## rocase (26. Oktober 2012)

meine Cube-Flotte


----------



## knoerrli (26. Oktober 2012)

@juppi13007

Vor allem besorg Dir schnellstens ein paar ordentliche Platformpadale. Mit diesen "Wadenbeisern" gewinnst du im groben Gelände keinen Blumentopf!


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (26. Oktober 2012)

Quatsch: Als Hardtail gehören Klickies. 

Ich habs sogar geschafft, bei einer 50 m Testrunde vorm Laden mir mit den Bärentatzen das Schienbein aufzuschrammen. 
Kann mir bis heute nicht vorstellen, damit im Gelände zu fahren (wenn schon Plattform, dann wieder nur mit Schienbeinschonern), ziehe da echt Klickpedale vor.


----------



## multiMonochrom (26. Oktober 2012)

Sehr nette Auswahl @rocase ;-)


----------



## knoerrli (26. Oktober 2012)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Quatsch: Als Hardtail gehören Klickies.



Nun das ist wohl Geschmackssache. Ich bevorzuge im Gelände was griffiges bei dem ich im Notfall auch mal abspringen kann...
Und er hat ja geschrieben das er ins grobe Gelände will.
Auf jeden Fall nicht die originalen "Wadenbeißer"


----------



## manurie (27. Oktober 2012)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Das ist mein Kettenstrebenschutz...für die Probefahrt...Marke eigenbau. Schlauch der Länge nach aufgeschnitten und mit Kabelbinder fixiert. Das muss erst mal reichen bis der von Cube bestellt wird.


Kannste doch so lassen, ich habe das so realisiert dauerhaft. Mein Cube ist auch ein kompletter Eigenaufbau.


----------



## cytrax (27. Oktober 2012)

Mach doch den Hinteren Schnellspannerhebel auf die linke Seite. So siehts irgendwie gefährlich aus


----------



## manurie (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab den extra nach rechts getan, weils mir links gefährlicher erschien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (27. Oktober 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Ich hab den extra nach rechts getan, weils mir links gefährlicher erschien.



sieht nur eine bisschen komisch aus...so überladen aber der Schnellspanner kann hin wo Du lustig bist!


----------



## darkandy9929 (28. Oktober 2012)

Es ist vollendet


----------



## Dämon__ (28. Oktober 2012)

Leitungen könntest du noch kürzen


----------



## darkandy9929 (28. Oktober 2012)

Mist hatte gehofft das Sieht keiner  Ja die sind noch zu Lang! Werd mal schaue ob sollche Kits gibs wo man selber kürzen kann oder ich frag mal mein Bike Dealer


----------



## Xd1nGX (28. Oktober 2012)

Hier mein fertiger Aufbau


----------



## Herr Frodo (28. Oktober 2012)

*Endlich wieder im Schnee spielen..... *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. Oktober 2012)

Herr Frodo schrieb:


> *Endlich wieder im Schnee spielen..... *


 
 Hatte ich auch gehofft - aber bis zu uns ist der Schnee nicht gekommen, die Erkältungsviren schon.  Mist!
Aber schaut trotzdem nett aus....so in Weiß!


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. Oktober 2012)

Spuri: Gute Besserung. Mich hatte es letzte Woche erwischt, Tina ist zur Zeit mit dem Gesundwerden beschäfftigt. Naja, besser jetzt als vor oder im Urlaub .


----------



## Dämon__ (28. Oktober 2012)

Jeder ist mal an der Reihe...


----------



## OIRAM (28. Oktober 2012)

*Hauptsache ich nicht.
Allen anderen Gute Besserung.

Das Fritzz im Schee, des is so scheee...

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. Oktober 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Hauptsache ich nicht.*


 
 Das wird schon noch!  Und Danke...bis 

 ist wieder gut...obwohl, ist ja nicht mehr lange! 
Dann bekommen wir bestimmt auch wieder schöne Cubes zu sehen, welche vom Knecht durch den Kamin gezwängt wurden....


----------



## JayDee1982 (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich fand das Wetter letztes Wochenende sehr viel besser wie das Wetter an diesem Wochenende....
Ich steh mehr auf Sonne


----------



## Scarx (29. Oktober 2012)

Xd1nGX schrieb:


> Hier mein fertiger Aufbau
> 
> http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/ie/3a/ie3aoyi0dafi/large_IMG_1263Individuell.JPG?0



Welche rahmengröße ist das und wie groß bist du?!


----------



## Xd1nGX (29. Oktober 2012)

20 Zoll bei 186cm und glaube 88cm Schrittlänge


----------



## oliver13007 (29. Oktober 2012)

So bitte schön...die Sattelstütze ist nun Umgebaut


----------



## Scarx (29. Oktober 2012)

Die sattelstütze wirkte so lang... ich will mir auch ein stereo holen aber das race...! Danke also


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkandy9929 (29. Oktober 2012)

ihr habt habt auch immer was zu meckern 

Wenn mir die CC Rennen ansehe da sieht man wirklich extreme lange Stützen. 

Das von juppi13007 ist doch OK


----------



## Xd1nGX (29. Oktober 2012)

Glaube er meinte meine


----------



## oliver13007 (29. Oktober 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> ihr habt habt auch immer was zu meckern
> 
> Wenn mir die CC Rennen ansehe da sieht man wirklich extreme lange Stützen.
> 
> Das von juppi13007 ist doch OK



ich glaube das war eher an Xd1nGX gerichtet!! mit dem Stereo...
das liegt auch an Designe vom Stereo/Fritzz...gelungenes Designe sieht andersaus, sonst würde es ja bei CUBE auch 2013 weiterhin Steroe/Fritzz geben...aber die haben warscheinlich gemerkt, dass das Designe und die Dämpferanordnung voll daneben waren und jetzt ne komplette Neuentwicklung in Form vom Stereo 650B kommt...

nur schade das die Preise so weit oben anfagen  und es keine 26" Version gibt in Alu


----------



## darkandy9929 (29. Oktober 2012)

also ich finde den cube von letzten design viel besser als dieser 0850 rahmen wie jeder auch hat ! Mag zwar alles bissel anders sein ab letztendlich sieht es aus wie jder andere Modell .

Ja das mit den Carbon zeug find ich auch ********! Ich mag eher Alu und hab lieber halbes kilo mehr am bike als so ein Plastik Bike zu radeln.

Achja das mit den Meckern meinte ich Xd1nGX  wa nicht bös gemeint


----------



## Turbo-s (29. Oktober 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> also ich finde den cube von letzten design viel besser als dieser 0850 rahmen wie jeder auch hat ! Mag zwar alles bissel anders sein ab letztendlich sieht es aus wie jder andere Modell .
> 
> Ja das mit den Carbon zeug find ich auch ********! Ich mag eher Alu und hab lieber halbes kilo mehr am bike als so ein Plastik Bike zu radeln.
> 
> Achja das mit den Meckern meinte ich Xd1nGX  wa nicht bös gemeint



 Sehe ich ähnlich, mir hat der Stereo Rahmen bis einschließlich MJ 2012 optisch sehr gut gefallen weil  er eben anders war. Bei mir funktioniert der Hinterbau auch gut, aber vielleicht mache / fahre ich ja anders als die anderen. Das mag seinn, jedem das seine.

Gut das mit dem Carbon sehe ich entpsannt, habe beides. Und ja ich hab ein SUPER HPC SLT 650B mal vorbestellt. Man ist ja offen für anderes. Soll mich der Händleer mal überzeugen....


----------



## darkandy9929 (29. Oktober 2012)

naja für die die schwer sind bzw bissel mehr als 80kg wiegen trauen sichmeist  nicht so ein Plaste Rad zu kaufen was für mich auch zutriff.

Also bin gestern auch das erste mal durch gelände geeiert und es war super .


----------



## Turbo-s (29. Oktober 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> naja für die die schwer sind bzw bissel mehr als 80kg wiegen trauen sichmeist  nicht so ein Plaste Rad zu kaufen was für mich auch zutriff.
> 
> Also bin gestern auch das erste mal durch gelände geeiert und es war super .



stimmt, haste wohl recht, ich selbst gehöre zu U-80 FRanktion... Gruss


----------



## darkandy9929 (29. Oktober 2012)

da kannste dich glücklich schätzen ich bin 188 und 85kg
Und hab noch nie leichter gewesen


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (30. Oktober 2012)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> ...aber die haben warscheinlich gemerkt, dass das Designe und die Dämpferanordnung voll daneben waren...


 
Über Optik kann man ja beliebig streiten...

Aber mach uns mal schlau! 
Was genau ist denn technisch so "voll daneben" an der Anordnung des Dämpfers, hm? 


Herr Frodo: das kleine "Fritzzchen" ist doch immer wieder schön anzusehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (30. Oktober 2012)

... der stetige Beschuß mit Dreck, Wasser und feinem Staub führen dann zwangsläufig zu einem höheren verschleiß am Dämpfer, was dann technische Folgen hat. Beim 2013enr Modell ist ja noch das Sitzrohr dazwischen 
Klar gibt es das Schutzblech für das Stereo, aber ich finde die technische Lösung suboptimal

Kleine Umlenkung = Höhe Kräfte
Große Umlenkung = Kleine Kräfte

Cube Stereo mit 140mm aus 50mm Dämpferhub = Übersetzungsverhältnis von 1:2,8
Cube Frizz mit 160mm aus (ebenfalls) 50mm Dämpferhub = Übersetzunugsverhältnis von 1:3,2
Cube AMS 150 mit 150mm aus 64mm Dämpferhub = Übersetzungsverhältnis von 1:2,3

Übersetzungsverhältnisse größer 3 können zu Problemen führen, gerade bei  Luftdämpfern. Durch den dann sehr großen Druck und der Luftfeder. Auch  bei Stahldämpfern bei schweren Fahrern nicht ganz problemlos,  die  Zug/Druckstufen sind dann schnell überfordert.

Je geringer das Übersetzungsverhältnis, desto besser/feinfühliger  üblicherweise das Ansprechen des Dämpfers und desto geringer die  Dämpferbelastung.

Das meinte ich mit *technisch*


----------



## NaitsirhC (30. Oktober 2012)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> ... der stetige Beschuß mit Dreck, Wasser und feinem Staub führen dann zwangsläufig zu einem höheren verschleiß am Dämpfer, was dann technische Folgen hat. Beim 2013enr Modell ist ja noch das Sitzrohr dazwischen
> Klar gibt es das Schutzblech für das Stereo, aber ich finde die technische Lösung suboptimal



Das ist meiner Meinung nach einer der Mythen, die dieser Stereomodellreihe anhaftet, weder bei mir, im Bekanntenkreis noch hier gab es Probleme mit dem Dämpfer aufgrund der exponierten Lage zum Hinterrad.

NaitsirhC


----------



## dusi__ (30. Oktober 2012)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Das ist meiner Meinung nach einer der Mythen, die dieser Stereomodellreihe anhaftet, weder bei mir, im Bekanntenkreis noch hier gab es Probleme mit dem Dämpfer aufgrund der exponierten Lage zum Hinterrad.
> 
> NaitsirhC



Kann ich nach 2 verschiedenen Stereo Rahmen auch nur Unterschreiben.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (30. Oktober 2012)

Wenn man seinen Dämpfer sowieso jedes Jahr einschickt, um ihn warten zu lassen, mag das ja recht egal sein, wo er sitzt.
Anders schauts sicher bei denen aus, die ihn nicht immer warten lassen: da sorgt der Dreckbeschuss über die Zeit definitiv für eine schlechtere Performance - ganz analog zur Gabel.

Bei der Gabel merkt man ja auch, wenn sie frisch gewartet von Händler kommt, dass sie viel besser anspricht, etc.
Ein Kumpel von mir hat ne Revelation, die er überhaupt nicht pflegt/warten lässt. Die Gabel ist nur ein knappes Jahr älter als meines und man merkt auf Anhieb, wie schlecht die Revelation im Vgl. zu meiner Reba funktioniert.


----------



## oliver13007 (30. Oktober 2012)

@ NaitsirhC : durch die exponierte Lage wird es wohl oder übel zu einer früheren "schlechteren" Performance / Ansprechverhalten kommen als bei einem Dämpfer der nicht unter Dreck/Wasser/Staub beschuss steht.

@ LTD-TeamRider : Wartungsintervall der RP 23 ist alle 200 Stunden/jährlich oder anders gesprochen....nach 8,33 Tagen dauerbiken musste den Dämpfer warten lassen.
Wer wischt den Dämpfer vor jeder Fahrt ab?? 

Ich spreche auch nicht von einzelnen Personen wie dusi oder ähnl. sondern im allgemeinen ist die Dämpferanordnung, Übersetzungsverhältnis sowie die technische Lösung suboptimal. 

Wir gehen mal davon aus, dass ich meine Bike mehr als nur 1 Jahr fahre und alle Vorschriften einhalte, so kommt es durch die exponierte Lage am Hinertbau zu einem höheren Verschleiß des Dämpfers, Lager etc. Bedingt durch Übersetzungsverhältnis und den genannten Einflüssen.


----------



## dusi__ (30. Oktober 2012)

Naja komplett Wartungsfrei ist der Dämpfer ja nicht. Ich schmiere nach allen 2-3 Touren den Dämpfer mit Gabelöl ein und bewege das Rad nochmal über den Hof. Bislang noch keine Probleme gehabt und es wird regelmäßig verwendet bei Wind und Wetter.

Aber diese prozedur als Wartung zu bezeichnen wäre ein bisschen viel.

Das das ding in direkter Schussrichtung für Dreck steht ist klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe ja nicht von Dir gesprochen dusi, sondern allgemein...wer schmiert seinen Dämpfer nach jeder dritten Ausfahrt mit Gabelöl ein und fährt übern Hof?? Also ich nicht... ich wische nur den Dämpfer mit einem Tuch ab, die Gabel natürlich auch 

So sieht mein Dämpfer nach ne Runde biken bei Matsch und Dreck aus...nahezu sauber





Ganz anders auf den Fotos der vorigen Seiten bei den Fritzz'en und Stereo's 

So und noch ein Bild von meinem neune Vorbau: Easton Havoc   vom 80mm Syntace zu einem 65mm





und noch eins: von Vorne 






Achso: Das Rote Klebeband auf dem ersten Bild ist eine Schutz vor Dreck...der Schaltzug des Umwerfers wird geschützt marke eigenbau.
- Teflon Schrumpfschlauch überziehen
- ne gute Packung Fett rein (schützt vor Dreck und Nässe) 
- warm machen und schrumpfen
- Klebeband drum zum weiteren Schutz (ja ja hatte leider kein blaues zur Hand   )


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (30. Oktober 2012)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Das ist meiner Meinung nach einer der Mythen, die dieser Stereomodellreihe anhaftet, weder bei mir, im Bekanntenkreis noch hier gab es Probleme mit dem Dämpfer aufgrund der exponierten Lage zum Hinterrad.
> 
> NaitsirhC


 




LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Wenn man seinen Dämpfer sowieso jedes Jahr einschickt, um ihn warten zu lassen, mag das ja recht egal sein, wo er sitzt.


 
Ich habe den Dämpfer genau 1 mal aufgemacht und auch nur um die Luftkammer zu verkleinern. Da war nach 1,5 Jahren ohne Wartung nicht der geringste Dreck zu sehen. 
Das Innenlaben des Dämpfers steht im Vergleich zu einer Gabel unter einem stetigen Druck von über 10 bar (je nach Gewicht). Jetzt musst du mir mal verraten, wie da von außen Schmutz in den Dämpfer gelangen soll? 
Steinschlag ist evtl. ein Problem, ok. Ein Schutzblech an der Stelle ist jedoch kein technischer Mangel, oder?!

Und einer regelmäßige Wartung bedarf es eigentlich auch nicht. Es reicht vollkomen, wenn du oben in das Ventil regelmäßig ein wenig Öl zur Schmierung gibst. Spätestens dann, wenn der Dämpfer aufhört zu sabbern. 



juppi13007 schrieb:


> ...
> Je geringer das Übersetzungsverhältnis, desto besser/feinfühliger  üblicherweise das Ansprechen des Dämpfers und desto geringer die  Dämpferbelastung.
> ...


 
Da magst du Recht haben, allerdings sehe ich das Problem eher darin, dass das Grundsetup des RP23 nicht besonderns gut zum degressiven Hinterbau des Stereos passt. DAS ist in der Tat ein technischer Mangel den man CUBE vorwerfen "könnte". Verändert man das Setup entsprechend, funktioniert das Ganze aber - zumindest bei mir - tadelos! 

Mag ja jeder seine Meinung vom Stereo haben! 
Aber so pauschale Ausagen wie "voll daneben" und dann auch noch einzig auf Grundlage theoretischer Betrachtung (du fährst kein Stereo, oder?) finde ICH *voll daneben!* 


Und da das hier eigentlich ein *Bilder-Fred* ist noch ein Foto vom _technisch suboptimalen_ Stereo!


----------



## darkandy9929 (30. Oktober 2012)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Ich habe den Dämpfer genau 1 mal aufgemacht und auch nur um die Luftkammer zu verkleinern. Da war nach 1,5 Jahren ohne Wartung nicht der geringste Dreck zu sehen.
> Das Innenlaben des Dämpfers steht im Vergleich zu einer Gabel unter einem stetigen Druck von über 10 bar (je nach Gewicht). Jetzt musst du mir mal verraten, wie da von außen Schmutz in den Dämpfer gelangen soll?
> Steinschlag ist evtl. ein Problem, ok. Ein Schutzblech an der Stelle ist jedoch kein technischer Mangel, oder?!
> 
> ...


 
Sieht klasse aus


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (30. Oktober 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> Sieht klasse aus


 
Danke! 

Und es fährt sich auch noch richtig gut! 

Dein aktueller Umbau vom 07er (?) Stereo schaut übrigens ebenfalls Klasse aus!


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (30. Oktober 2012)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> ...Ein Schutzblech an der Stelle ist jedoch kein technischer Mangel, oder?!...


Ist ein Schutzblech und somit für die Stylepolizei ein optischer Mangel (bin grundsätzlich auch Schutzblechbefürworter, zumindest am Alltagsrad). Und ich sehe darin eine Notlösung für ein Problem, dass man mit einer modernen Kinematik nicht hätte.

Nichtsdestotrotz ist das Stereo ein schönes Bike, gerade auch wegen seiner außergewöhnlichen Hinterbaukinematik.


----------



## oliver13007 (30. Oktober 2012)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> das liegt auch an Designe vom Stereo/Fritzz...gelungenes Designe sieht andersaus, sonst würde es ja bei CUBE auch 2013 weiterhin Steroe/Fritzz geben...aber die haben wahrscheinlich gemerkt, dass das Designe und die Dämpferanordnung voll daneben waren und jetzt ne komplette Neuentwicklung in Form vom Stereo 650B kommt...



*WAHRSCHEINLICH* meine Vermutung/Unterstellung an Cube bezüglich der Neuentwicklung des Strereo. Von technisch war da garnicht die Rede...merke ich gerade erst  lass mich schon wieder auf Diskussionen ein   tzzz 
@ Al Carbon: Gefahren nur mal Probe, aber ich fand das Ansprechen des AMS 150 am besten...ist auch ein guter Kompromiss aus Stereo 140mm und Fritz 160mm  War auch die Empfehlung meines Händlers


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (30. Oktober 2012)

Du hast von der *Dämpferanordnung* gesprochen und das ist für mich in erster Linie ein technischer und nicht optischer Aspekt.
Und genau deswegen fragte ich ja auch explizit was du technisch für Nachteile siehst! 
Aber lassen wir es gut sein! 

Viel Spaß mit dem AMS! 

Edit sagt:


LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> ...Und ich sehe darin eine Notlösung für ein Problem, dass man mit einer *modernen Kinematik* nicht hätte.
> ...


 
_"Moderne" Kinematik_... soso...


----------



## darkandy9929 (30. Oktober 2012)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Und es fährt sich auch noch richtig gut!
> 
> Dein aktueller Umbau vom 07er (?) Stereo schaut übrigens ebenfalls Klasse aus!


 

08 Rahmen  Ja Sieht gut aus aufjedenfall muss aber ein andere Vorbau drauf machen ;(


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (30. Oktober 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> ...muss aber ein andere Vorbau drauf machen ;(


 
Warum?


----------



## darkandy9929 (30. Oktober 2012)

der ist mir zu kurz geraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (30. Oktober 2012)

Schade, schaut aber auch wirklich sehr kurz aus, zumindest auf dem Foto.


----------



## Turbo-s (30. Oktober 2012)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Ist ein Schutzblech und somit für die Stylepolizei ein optischer Mangel (bin grundsätzlich auch Schutzblechbefürworter, zumindest am Alltagsrad). Und ich sehe darin eine Notlösung für ein Problem, dass man mit einer modernen Kinematik nicht hätte.
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz ist das Stereo ein schönes Bike, gerade auch wegen seiner außergewöhnlichen Hinterbaukinematik.



Ich finde den Carbon Schmutzfänger ehrlich gessagt sogar richtig geil. Style Faktor =  Carbon Accessoire!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (30. Oktober 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Ich finde den Carbon Schmutzfänger ehrlich gessagt sogar richtig geil. Style Faktor =  Carbon Accessoire!


 
Optisch finde ich es auch ganz nett, weils sonst hinten so "unfertig" wirkt. Aber dass ist nun mal wirklich Geschmackssache!

Und auch wenn das jetzt nach Ausrede klingt, aber das board war schon dran, als ich das Stereo gekauft habe. Mein Händler war so nett. 

Gegen den Schmutz bringt's aber auch nicht sooo viel. Der Dämpfer wird halt immer noch von oben beworfen! Juckt den aber bisher nicht!  Wichtiger ist, dass der untere Kolben (Thema Steinschlag) ganz gut geschützt ist.
Ich hätte dafür allerdings nie im Leben 40 Öken ausgegeben! 
Dann lieber Eigenbau.

@ Turbo-S: haste schon den Spruch auf der Innenseite des boards gelesen?


----------



## JayDee1982 (30. Oktober 2012)

Du meinst den " I like it dirty" ?!
Naja der Spruch ist ja mal mehr als nur zweideutig


----------



## Turbo-s (30. Oktober 2012)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> @ Turbo-S: haste schon den Spruch auf der Innenseite des boards gelesen?




Na klar, meine Frau hat den als T-Shirt!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (30. Oktober 2012)




----------



## andi_tool (30. Oktober 2012)

ah Pig Pen..... 

Peanuts ist klasse. Comic mit Niveau 



Turbo-s schrieb:


> Na klar, meine Frau hat den als T-Shirt!


----------



## darkandy9929 (30. Oktober 2012)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Schade, schaut aber auch wirklich sehr kurz aus, zumindest auf dem Foto.


 
Ja es sind nur 50mm Ich muss mal sehen es ist Ungewohnt da ich eigentlich nur ein 28er fahrer bin der nur auf HT gefahren ist


----------



## oliver13007 (30. Oktober 2012)

Meine Kettenführung (Schaltbar 3x10) aus Carbon und Teflon...Eigenbau. Genaue Beschreibung in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (30. Oktober 2012)

Na da schau an. Sieht gut aus!


----------



## oliver13007 (30. Oktober 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Na da schau an. Sieht gut aus!



Danke...war auch ein guten Stück Arbeit 
Ich werde mal, wenn's endgültig fertig, ist ein Video machen und das Gewicht nachreichen


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (31. Oktober 2012)

Noch einer, der Bionicon keine 40 Euro für eine KeFü aus dem Ü-Ei zahlen will! 

Gute Lösung. Schaut solide aus! 
Wenn jetzt noch der untere Teil schwarz wäre...perfekt!


----------



## oliver13007 (31. Oktober 2012)

Bei Teflon geht das leider nicht...das ist nun mal weiß, es sei denn ist ist gefülltes Material. Mit 25% Kohle zB. wäre es schwarz, aber kohlegefülltes Teflon wird nur eingesetzt, wenn es elektrisch leitfähig sein soll. Die gleiteigenschaften verschlechtern sich auch. Da muss ich dann auf PE zurückgreifen, aber das gleitet nicht so schön  Außerdem hört man die KEFÜ bei mir nicht...Teflon ist relativ weich, anders bei PE das ist härter!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (31. Oktober 2012)

Dessen bin ich mir auch bewusst. Ich komme aus dem Maschinenbau... brauchst mir also keinen Exkurs in Materialeigenschaften geben, aber trotzdem danke. 
Dennoch: in schwarz wäre es top! 

Also PE würde ich genau aus den von dir angeführten Gründen auch nicht nehmen. Man könnte die Teflonhülse vielleicht in einem schwarzlackierten ganz dünnen Abdeckblech (besser noch: ein Stück Plastik) einfassen - quasi im U um die Hülse gelegt - und dann oben zusammen mit den beiden Schrauben fixieren.
Dann wäre der größte Teil verdeckt und der Rest wird eh mit der Zeit schwarz von der Kette. 

Aber ist nur ne Idee...


----------



## ThomasAC (31. Oktober 2012)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> [...]Teflon ist relativ weich[...]



Hast Du schon Erfahrungswerte wie lange es dauert bis die Auflage durchgeschliffen ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (31. Oktober 2012)

ThomasAC schrieb:


> Hast Du schon Erfahrungswerte wie lange es dauert bis die Auflage durchgeschliffen ist?



Kann ich nocht nichts zu sagen...habe seit gestern die KeFü montiert und nur ne Runde auf der Straße vor'm Haus gedreht...war schon dunkel...gucks du hier 






Aber ich habe 4mm Wandstärke wo die Kette geführt wird, das sollte für paar Monate reichen, aber ich werde weiter Dokumentieren und berichten. Es ist schon die KeFü 1.1 in Planung (einfacher in der Herstellung) werde hier und da noch was optimieren, vielleicht versuche ich mich auch mal an einer beweglichen FeFü die sich besser der Kette anpasst (abhängig vom Kettenblatt welches gefahren wird) mal sehen


----------



## wiesi991 (31. Oktober 2012)

Bei serienproduktion hätt ich interesse


----------



## OIRAM (31. Oktober 2012)

*@ juppi13007

Vor jeder gut gemachten Selbstbaulösung zieh ich den Hut.
Hatte auch mal eine, von Hand aus nem Aluklötzchen gesägt und gefeilt.

Deine Kefü muß aber weiter zur Kurbel und Sie muß kürzer sein.
Die Kette sollte leicht um das mittlere Kettenblatt geführt werden.
So wie sie jetzt ist, kannst auch gleich ohne fahren.

Schönen Gruß, Mario*


----------



## Upgrayedd (31. Oktober 2012)

Schönes 150er Ams!

Optisch finde ich nur den Cube Kettenstrebenschutz sehr hässlich  Würde einfach einen alten Schlauch um die Kettenstrebe wickeln und mit Kabelbindern festnmachen  Mmn optisch immernoch am hübschesten 
Zudem ist der Vorbau recht klobig.

Beides nur kleinigkeiten


----------



## andipellegrino (31. Oktober 2012)

Cube Attention 29


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (1. November 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *...
> Deine Kefü muß aber weiter zur Kurbel und Sie muß kürzer sein.
> Die Kette sollte leicht um das mittlere Kettenblatt geführt werden.
> So wie sie jetzt ist, kannst auch gleich ohne fahren.
> ...



Kommt mMn ganz drauf an, was genau du erreichen möchtest.
Wenn du ein "runterfallen" der Kette wirksam verhindern willst (sofern er damit den überhaupt Probleme hat) hast du wahrsl. Recht.

Ansonsten unterbindet diese Führung in jedem Fall das Kettenschlagen. Bringt also etwas mehr Ruhe im Kettenlauf. Mir bspw. würde das vollkommen reichen, da ich noch nie einen Abwurf der Kette hatte, mir aber das "Scheppern" hinten auf den Nerv geht. Speziell beim Treppenfahren. 
Aber da ich mittlerweile 2fach fahre, werde ich demnächst zu einem SW mit kurzerem Käfig greifen und mit stärkerer Rückzugsfeder.
Mein altes SW hat nach einem Ablug ins Gemüse vor 3 Wochen eh ne leichte Macke. 

Btw: was ist denn mit deiner KeFü passiert Mario?
Die sah doch gar nicht mal schlecht aus?!


----------



## manurie (1. November 2012)

Upgrayedd schrieb:


> Optisch finde ich nur den Cube Kettenstrebenschutz sehr hässlich  Würde einfach einen alten Schlauch um die Kettenstrebe wickeln und mit Kabelbindern festnmachen


Ich hab nen Schwalbe Furios Fred als Kettenstrebenschutz mit Kabelbindern und mit ner Blechschere passend zugeschnitten, ist perfekt.


----------



## Dämon__ (1. November 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Schwalbe Furios Fred als Kettenstrebenschutz mit Kabelbindern und mit ner Blechschere passend zugeschnitten, ist perfekt.


geht doch noch leichter, Schlauch


----------



## manurie (1. November 2012)

Jo, ich hab das aber so als Lösung. Mag besser gehen wegen Gewichtsoptimierung mit Schlauch, aber ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## oliver13007 (2. November 2012)

Ich möchte mit der KeFü nur erreichen, dass die Kette nicht die ganze Zeit im rauheren Gelände unkontrolliert umher schlägt. Die Länge ist schon ok so wie es ist...es muss ja schaltbar bleiben...somit brauche ich auch etwas Neigungswinkel...über die Länge erreiche ich das...wie gesagt, das ist Version 1.0!!!  Version 1.1 ist in Bearbeitung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (3. November 2012)

*So, hab mein Projekt Winterbike, nahezu abgeschlossen...













Die Bremse hinten fehlt noch, ist derzeit nicht Lieferbar.
Es handelt sich um nen 2008 LTD Rahmen, hier in der Bucht günstig erworben.
Absolut neuwertiger Zustand...
Komplette XT Ausstattung.
Lenker: Sixpack Menace 720 mm, mit Procraft igrip race Griffen.
Für´s kommende Projekt schon mal die passenden Laufräder: Sixpack Resident mit SAM Naben...
Am LTD vielleicht n bissel schwer, aber das bin ich auch...
Sattestütze ist meine alte KSi900 und ein SQLab 611 (14cm).
Gabel ist ne RS Reba 120mm, und die NN 2,25" sind nur für Schnee- und eisfreie Testfahrten drauf, sonst kommen dann die Ice Spiker dran.

Lob und Kritik sind erwünscht, wobei das LTD nur mein Stereo im Winter schonen und entlasten soll.

Beste Grüße, Mario*


----------



## Dämon__ (3. November 2012)

cool


----------



## Upgrayedd (3. November 2012)

gibt schlimmere winterbikes


----------



## xerto (3. November 2012)

hübsches winterbike mario

jetzt kann der winter kommen.


----------



## Lateiner (3. November 2012)

Echt schönes Rad.
Ich hab als Schüler nich so des Geld und muss mit meinem Bike immer fahren


----------



## OIRAM (3. November 2012)

*


Lateiner schrieb:



			Echt schönes Rad.
Ich hab als Schüler nich so des Geld und muss mit meinem Bike immer fahren 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Vor etwas mehr als nem 1/4 Jahrhundert hat ich als Schüler nur so n klappriges 28er Herrenrad.
Da siehts bei Dir ja richtig gut aus, mit nem 2012 LTD.



*


----------



## Lateiner (3. November 2012)

Da hast du auch wieder Recht 
Ich frag mich nur was mache SchÃ¼ler machen dass sie von ihrem Elltern einmal im Jahr n neues Fully bekommen und dass dann preislich nicht unter 2500â¬ liegt


----------



## darkandy9929 (3. November 2012)

Lateiner schrieb:


> Da hast du auch wieder Recht
> Ich frag mich nur was mache Schüler machen dass sie von ihrem Elltern einmal im Jahr n neues Fully bekommen und dass dann preislich nicht unter 2500 liegt


 

Ja das hab ich von ein auch schon gehört der wohnt in Frankfurt! Da Kurven da die fettesten Bike rum und es sind Schüler! So ein Bike kann ich mir garnicht leisten


----------



## Lateiner (3. November 2012)

Und die meisten von denen sind so eingebildet dass sie nich Grüßen Und dann lassen sie sich nur den Berg mit dem Auto rauffahren lassen weil sie zu faul sind den Berg raufzutreten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (3. November 2012)

Mit nem Fully uphill fahren ist auch nicht einfach und auch auf Strecken wo man eigentlich kein Fully braucht.  Ich sehe öfters auf meiner Trainingsstrecke Jugendliche, die mich mit Hardtail im Uphill überholen und die grüssen immer. Ach ansonsten grüsst eigentlich jeder im Wald, obs Hundebesitzer, Pferdereiter, Jogger oder Spaziergänger sind, ich hab da auch keine Probleme mit zuerst zu grüssen.


----------



## darkandy9929 (3. November 2012)

Hmm naja ich grüße auch wer mich grüßt aber von hören her kenne ich das mit fden Aroganten art von den meisten! Ich glaube mich würde man nicht mal anschsauen mit so ein bike ,)


----------



## Scarx (3. November 2012)

Also mountainbiker grüßen mich immer einmal musste ich stehen bleiben weil ich nem auto auf dem waldweg ausgewichen bin und daraufhin in einen Pferdehaufen gefahren bin ein Trekking opa hat gelacht und ist weiter gefahren ein MTBler blieb stehen und fragte ob alles okay sei... 
Ist manchmal echt merkwürdig aber ansonsten grüßen echt viele reiter und radfahrer! Find ich klasse sowas! Wie vieke Autofahrer grüßen sich denn schon xD


----------



## darkandy9929 (3. November 2012)

ja hier gibs nicht so viele Radler  ich bin hier schon ne seltenheit


----------



## Lateiner (3. November 2012)

Ich fahr oft mit einer Gruppe Biker die zwar alle älter sind als ich aber es macht total Spaß mit denen und Grüßt man eigentlich jeden weil dann kann schon mal keiner sagen dass die Biker alle unfreundlich sind .


----------



## darkandy9929 (3. November 2012)

dann haste glück  ja sicher werd ich auch gegrüßt und man grüßt natürlich zurück  Das sind dan eher die Wochenendradler oder ein paar rennradler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (3. November 2012)

zeigt her eure cubes


----------



## manurie (4. November 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> dann haste glück  ja sicher werd ich auch gegrüßt und man grüßt natürlich zurück  Das sind dan eher die Wochenendradler oder ein paar rennradler


Grüsse du zuerst und die meisten grüssen zurück, so ist meine Erfahrung. Und wenn Zeit ist und passend, hat man auch mal nen kleinen Smalltalk dabei.

In der Regel haben die Meisten die sich im Wald bewegen auch ziemlich den gleichen Gedanken wie man selbst, sich fit zu halten. Klar mir stinkt das manchmal auch, du ackerst den Berg hoch und auf dem Singletrail runter steht nen Pferd mit Reiter, Hund und Fussgänger freilaufend im Weg. Dann ist das eben so, ich hab den Wald ja nicht für mich allein gebucht. Hatte ich am Freitag jetzt gehabt, Reiter aufm Singletrail im uphill und ich Vollspeed drauf gehabt, Bremsung nicht sehr elegant eingeleitet, Pferd hat gescheut und habe mich sofort für meine unsanfte Bremsung entschuldigt bei der Reiterin. Die darauf geantwortet hat, der Gaul spinnt öfters und es wäre nicht meine Schuld, also mit ein wenig Grüssen und Reden ist vieles gelöst, es muss aber auch ehrlich sein. Mittlerweile kennen mich die meisten Reiter im Wald und die sind echt überfreundlich.


----------



## manurie (4. November 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> zeigt her eure cubes


Gefällt mir, geile Farbkombination, eben das rot/weiss, das mag ich auch.

Ich würde versuchen an den Felgen das weiss der Bezeichnung zu entfernen, dann kommt das Bike noch besser rüber.

Und die schwule Satteltasche auch weg.  In der Regel fährt man ja doch mit Rucksack die längeren Touren.

Tu vielleicht noch ein wenig rot an den Lenkbereich, aber eigentlich ist dein Bike so schon geil, ausser dass du Schwalbe fährst.


----------



## LaCarolina (5. November 2012)

Cube AMS WLS meets Specialized Era Carbon, bike einer Freundin.


----------



## Turbo-s (5. November 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Gefällt mir, geile Farbkombination, eben das rot/weiss, das mag ich auch.
> 
> Ich würde versuchen an den Felgen das weiss der Bezeichnung zu entfernen, dann kommt das Bike noch besser rüber.
> 
> ...




Also da muss ich mal wiedersprechen, so schwul ist die Tasche gar nicht, vielleicht etwas groß. Ich versuche mir immer so wenig wie möglich auf den Rücken zu packen. Für normale 2 Stunden Touren reicht das meist auch ohne Rucksack und ein kleines Alientool (MultiTool) passt dann wunderbar in eine kleine Satteltasche mit einem Fit-Riegel. Baumelt dann nicht hinten am Rücken rum. Und wenn man auf Speed fährt hat man etwas bessere Ventilation als mit Rucksack. *Aber dann* geb ich dir auch wieder recht auf einer langen Tour, evtl in den Bergen(Alpen) ist ein Rucksack wieder erste wahl. Ist halt vom Einsatzzweck abhängig!

 @xerto. Ist das ein Bashguard auf der SLX (welcher?)
 @LaCarolina Na dass ist schon ein wunderschönes Bild besonders für uns Tiefdruckeuropäer....


----------



## regenrohr (5. November 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> ...also mit ein wenig Grüssen und Reden ist vieles gelöst, es muss aber auch ehrlich sein. Mittlerweile kennen mich die meisten Reiter im Wald und die sind echt überfreundlich.



denke ich mir auch, aber das ist hier in der Gegend recht selten der Fall (liegt meiner Meinung an dem seichten Genpool), da wird man meistens von den Wanderen dumm angemacht, die Sportler sind da schon bedeutend freundlicher gestimmt...

noch ein älteres Foto (nach dem diesjährigen SSBM)...


----------



## Lateiner (5. November 2012)

Schaut gut aus das Bike was is das für eine Gabel?


----------



## Soldi (5. November 2012)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Cube AMS WLS meets Specialized Era Carbon, bike einer Freundin.


Irgendwie bin ich bei unserem Wetter ein bisschen neidisch auf Strand und Palmen.


----------



## LaCarolina (5. November 2012)

Soldi schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich bei unserem Wetter ein bisschen neidisch auf Strand und Palmen.



Brauchste nicht, hat fast das ganze Wochenende geschüttet


----------



## Lateiner (5. November 2012)

Da wäre ich trozdem gern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (5. November 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> @xerto. Ist das ein Bashguard auf der SLX (welcher?)
> .




is ne normale slx 2 fach

Klick mich

da ich wie ein hamster trete passt das.

ausser wenn ich mit den konditionsmonster aus dem forum bike...

dann ist zu wenig


----------



## JayDee1982 (5. November 2012)

Zum Thema " schönes Wetter " hab ich auch noch was.....

Letzte Woche Mittwoch


----------



## darkandy9929 (5. November 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> is ne normale slx 2 fach
> 
> Klick mich
> 
> ...


 
nenn das auch Kinderkurbel fg


----------



## xerto (5. November 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> nenn das auch Kinderkurbel fg



danke für das kompliment... ich bin Ü 50

is ne kinderkurbel..


----------



## darkandy9929 (5. November 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> danke für das kompliment... ich bin Ü 50
> 
> is ne kinderkurbel..


 
Bitter sehr , gern geschehen 

bin Ü30  ich darf noch mit ein großen Kettenblatt Radeln.


----------



## Upgrayedd (9. November 2012)

Neuer Vorbau, Lenker und Griffe. Alles unnötige wie Schaltanzeigen und Lockout hebel (war defekt ) hab ich abmontiert und wollte so eine "cleanere Optik" erreichen. Durch den neuen Lenker mit kaum backsweep ist die Griffposition trotz 4cm kürzerem Vorbau nur ca 1cm näher richtung Sattel gewandert. Bin nach der ersten Hometrailrunde echt begeistert!! der kurze Vorbau ist ein großes plus an sicherheit beim "downhill" und sieht Mmn einfach A***** geil aus


----------



## MisterCool (9. November 2012)

Aber die unten hängenden Bremsgriffe sehen schon seltsam aus.


----------



## Upgrayedd (9. November 2012)

> Aber die unten hängenden Bremsgriffe sehen schon seltsam aus.


ergonomisch sind sie korrekt montiert und für mich so auch genau richtig


----------



## JDEM (9. November 2012)

Für mich einer der schönsten und besten Vorbauten auf der Welt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetal (10. November 2012)

Nach Umbau wieder im Einsatz


----------



## BIKESTARR (10. November 2012)

*Zu Verkaufen:*
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/68806-cube-ams-150-wie-neu
Bei Interesse einfach mal ein Angebot machen


----------



## Tigre (10. November 2012)

Hallo Cube Community, 

hier mein neues Cube Reaction GTC SL (2012). 
Leider ist die Fotoqualität nicht die Beste...


----------



## F7 Uli (11. November 2012)

Habe mal mein Cube Umbau Reaction GTC im Anhang


----------



## Scarx (11. November 2012)

Nächste Woche kommt mein neues Cube Stereo race... Freue mich total, Bilder folgen


----------



## Mlehnen (11. November 2012)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Habe mal mein Cube Umbau Reaction GTC im Anhang



Was hast du für einen Lenker verbaut. Ich überlege auch meinen zu tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F7 Uli (11. November 2012)

Lenker,Vorbau und Sattelstütze sind FSA SL-K Carbon.


----------



## Turbo-s (11. November 2012)

Hallo,

anbei mein Neu-Zugang, selbst aufgebaut XT '12 & '13 Formula TheOne '12:

*Bauhaus Style:*





*Freie Wildbahn:*















*Antrieb mit Shadow Plus und Bionicon C Guide V2:*





*Steuerzentrale schön clean:*


----------



## JayDee1982 (11. November 2012)

Ein hübsches Teil


----------



## OIRAM (11. November 2012)

*@ Turbo-s

Schöner Aufbau, mit Liebe zum Detail... 
Aber die Schaltzugverlegung zum Umwerfer mag mir nicht so gefallen, im Übergang Rahmen - Schwinge zu kurz und am Umwerfer zu lang.

Ich war heut n bisschen im Wald... 











Klappe die Zweite...





Schönen Gruß, Mario*


----------



## darkandy9929 (11. November 2012)

OIRAM nette Pics, dein Bike wirkt irgendwie klein für Dich


----------



## manurie (11. November 2012)

Ich meine eher, die Klamotten sind zu gross.


----------



## darkandy9929 (11. November 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Ich meine eher, die Klamotten sind zu gross.


 

AH OK Also Klamotten Tuning


----------



## cytrax (11. November 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> *Antrieb mit Shadow Plus und Bionicon C Guide V2:*




Kleiner Tipp zur KeFü...

1. Benutz nicht die orginal Kabelbinder
2. Mach in der Mitte zusätzlich auch noch einen hin 

Is nur ne Vorsichtsmaßnahme! Das Orginalzeugs hält nicht wirklich gut, musste ich leider schmerzhaft feststellen


----------



## OIRAM (11. November 2012)

*Zur Info
Bike = 20"
Biker = 186 cm / 88 cm SL / 0,1 t
Hose = Platzangst irgendwas, in XXL
Da gibts keinen Spielraum mehr, weder nach oben noch nach unten.
Also nicht von nem geschwindigkeitsabhängigen Schlag im Hosenbei ablenken lassen, sondern den Spaß am Biken erkennen.*


----------



## beuze1 (11. November 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Ich war heut n bisschen im Wald... *



*Und völlig losgelöst von den Irdischen Problemen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..
schöne Fotos auf denen man den Spaß sehen kann.*

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (12. November 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp zur KeFü...
> 
> 1. Benutz nicht die orginal Kabelbinder
> 2. Mach in der Mitte zusätzlich auch noch einen hin
> ...




Hallo danke für die tips! 

Das mit dem dritten Kabelbinder ist eine gute Idee, mache ich wenn ich aus uk zurück bin. Die original Kabelbinder habe ich nicht verwendet die sahen mir zu flümsig aus. Habe dickere aus dem Modellbau genommen.

  @OIRAM: die schaltaussenhuellen habe ich nach dem Fotoshoot noch gekürzt. Musste erst dremelscheiben besorgen (damit schneide ich die immer) sieht also jetzt schon ganz anders aus, schmiegt sich tight an den Rahmen aber noch genug Bogen um sauber zu laufen.

Danke an alle für die tips!

Turbo-s in Great britain (es regnet)


----------



## Scout-11 (12. November 2012)

Hallo Leute, hier auch mal ein Bild von meinem Cube-Baby
Ich fahre es nun seit etwa 2Montaten (hatte zwischen drin "leider" eine Unterbrechung da ich für 3Monate in Neuseeland auf Schüleraustausch war  )

Nun geht es auf den Winter zu und ich mache mir solangsam Gedanken, was man den an dem Rad verändern könnte.
Kam bisher auf die Idee mit ner Verstelbaren Sattelstütze, 34er Ritzel,...
Falls jemand von euch ne Idee hat, immer her damit 

Gruß Scout-11


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. November 2012)

Stütze, Vorbau, Gabel, Dämpfer, Bremsen, Scheiben, Griffe .


----------



## MisterCool (12. November 2012)

...und das wichtigste: blaue Ventilnippel


----------



## Bruni_FRX_ (12. November 2012)

Schöne Fotos mitbei


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (12. November 2012)

Und sowas kommt bei raus wenn mann mal langeweile hat


----------



## OIRAM (12. November 2012)

*


beuze1 schrieb:



Und völlig losgelöst von den Irdischen Problemen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..
schöne Fotos auf denen man den Spaß sehen kann.

.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Ich danke...
Wie geht es Dir überhaupt, zu Fuß bist ja schon unterwegs, wie siehts mit Biken aus ?

Schönen Gruß, Mario
*


----------



## Scout-11 (12. November 2012)

Danke für das Kommentar



> Stütze, Vorbau, Gabel, Dämpfer, Bremsen, Scheiben, Griffe


 
Ja also so sachen wie: Stütze und Griffe sind ja kein Problem auch lenker nicht.
Aber gabel und dämpfer sind dann für mich doch etwas zu teuer im moment. 

Und was die blauen Ventil Kappen angeht, naja ich fahre mittlerweile eh ohne die Ventil Kappen. Sind unnötige Gewichte  

Aber ich habe vor, mir blau eloxierte Schrauben zu besorgen. Als ersatz für
die schwarzen stellschrauben und so kram


----------



## Asko (12. November 2012)

grade bei so einen rad solltest du aber sehr vorsichtig sein wo du welche schraube einsetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (12. November 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> grade bei so einen rad solltest du aber sehr vorsichtig sein wo du welche schraube einsetzt.



Klammer auf (das heisst nicht an jeder stelle eine Leichtbau Aluschraube) Klammer zu. Ich denke mal dass Du das Bike so einsetzt wie es einmal vom Erbauer erdacht war. Dann könnte es vorkommen das nach FEST auch ganz schnell AB kommt. . Kommt halt drauf an wo. Aber das weißt du bestimmt, eine Aluschraube an der trigger Schelle ist da nicht so tragisch. Woanders aber schon

Übertreibs nicht, ist ein schönes Bike!


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. November 2012)

Dito. Wenn, dann welche aus Titan.

btw: Gabel und DÃ¤mpfer kann man gÃ¼nstig ergattern, wenn man Geduld hat. FÃ¼r meine neuwertige 66 2010er RC3 Ti zB habe ich im Februar nur 350â¬ gezahlt, DÃ¤mpfer wie der Vivid sind auch nicht so teuer.


----------



## darkandy9929 (12. November 2012)

sehr schöne Bikes wo man manchmal richtig neidisch werden kann


----------



## Scout-11 (12. November 2012)

Also was die Aluschrauben angeht, weiß ich bescheid.
Dachte auch mehr an Titan schrauben 
Aber danke Jungs für den Hinweiß.


----------



## Trail-Max (12. November 2012)

@ turbo-s

Sind das Maxxis Ignitor? Welche Gummimischung und Reifenbreite ist das?
Für welchen Einsatzbereich werden die bei dir verwendet?


----------



## Eisengeier (12. November 2012)

Meine 2013er AMS 100 Super HPC Pro mit Formula RX und XLC Pro SL Anbauteilen :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HANZZ08 (12. November 2012)

Gefällt


----------



## darkandy9929 (12. November 2012)

ja schick


----------



## Lateiner (12. November 2012)

Ist echt schick.Hab auch auch die Rx Bremsen an meinem Rad.Kann momentan nicht fahren weil ich bei ner Regenfahrt dreck reingekriegt hab und die jetzt schleifen.Hatte biss jetzt aber keine Zeit zum reparieren.
Gruß Lateiner


----------



## -eric- (13. November 2012)

@: Turbo-s: hab an meinem stereo den Außenzug komplett verlegt, also ohne Unterbrechung, läuft um einiges besser


----------



## HANZZ08 (13. November 2012)

Dein HANZZ sieht geil aus 
Hast du den selbst aufgebaut?


----------



## Scout-11 (13. November 2012)

ICh behaupte mal NEIN,

weil des ding sieht nach dem Race von 2012 aus 
NUr nach nem neuen Laufradsatz von MAVIC 
Kann das sein boxplot?


----------



## Turbo-s (13. November 2012)

Trail-Max schrieb:


> @ turbo-s
> 
> Sind das Maxxis Ignitor? Welche Gummimischung und Reifenbreite ist das?
> Für welchen Einsatzbereich werden die bei dir verwendet?



Hallo,

ja sind die Ignitor:

Maxxis Ignitor 2.35 UST Tubeless LUST

Gummimischung müsste ich nachschauen (sagst Du mir wo ich das sehen könnte?)


----------



## Trail-Max (13. November 2012)

Laut Maxxis site müßte das die 62a Mischung sein, steht vielleicht irgengwo auf der Reifenflanke. Ich bin mit Maxxis auch nicht so bewandert. Aber ich schaue mal welche Reifen ich in der nächsten Saison testen könnte


----------



## Benni24 (13. November 2012)

Grüße


----------



## FreshPrince (13. November 2012)

Hey Benni, schönes Bike. Die Farbkombi ist ganz nach meinem Geschmack. Was bringt das gute Stück denn auf die Waage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Upgrayedd (13. November 2012)

@ Benni

Schönes reaction!! die "alten" Rahmen gefallen mir aufgrund ihres etwas schlichteren designs einfach am besten!!! die neuen (siehe 2013) sehen Mmn einfach zu bunt aus


----------



## Benni24 (13. November 2012)

Also beim letzten mal wiegen ca. 10Kg.

Grüße


----------



## FreshPrince (14. November 2012)

Da kann ich Upgrayedd nur zustimmen.


----------



## darkandy9929 (14. November 2012)

finde das bike auch schick, aber die 2013 bike find ich auch schön und ich mag farbe an Bike ! Endlich ist es vorbei mit den schmoddilgen Schwarzen Silber fand ich schon anfang an nie schön .


----------



## Diekholzener (14. November 2012)

Habe mein Cube mal durch den Dreck gejagt


----------



## Lorba (14. November 2012)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Cube Attention von 2011, so wie es jetzt da steht.

Viele Grüße aus Niederbayern.


----------



## Lateiner (14. November 2012)

Kann mir jemand erklären wie man Bilder in den Beitrag einfügt kann ich auch mal ein Bild von meinem Cube reinstellen.


----------



## darkandy9929 (14. November 2012)

Lateiner schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären wie man Bilder in den Beitrag einfügt kann ich auch mal ein Bild von meinem Cube reinstellen.


 

Einfach oben auf Fotos klicken! Dann kannste deine Bilder hochladen und dann kannste darüber den Link hier einfügen als Bild!


----------



## cytrax (14. November 2012)

Lateiner schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären wie man Bilder in den Beitrag einfügt kann ich auch mal ein Bild von meinem Cube reinstellen.



Bilder ins Album hochladen ---> rechts unten die Größe auswählen ---> rechtsklick, Grafikadresse kopieren ------> dann auf das Symbol klicken und einfügen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lorba (14. November 2012)

Hier noch eins.


----------



## Lateiner (14. November 2012)

Das is meins
Hat doch nich funktioniert


----------



## Lateiner (14. November 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1256437 so


----------



## darkandy9929 (14. November 2012)

Lateiner schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1256437 so


 

ne so


----------



## Lateiner (14. November 2012)

Ich verstehs nich


----------



## darkandy9929 (14. November 2012)

das bild direkt unter rechtklick und eigentschaften dann siehste den Link von den Bild

dann kannste Grafik einfügen

Wie in den Bild ziehe Anhang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreshPrince (14. November 2012)

Hast es ja doch geschafft. Schönes Bike! Du solltest aber lieber den Ständer demontieren.


----------



## Lateiner (15. November 2012)

Ja der Ständer is so ne sache weil ich mit dem Rad zu Schule oder so fahre ist der Ständer ganz praktisch .Und meine Mutter sagt ich muss ihn dranlassen weil ssonst fällt daheim immer as Rad um .Abaer in den Ferien wirder immeer abgebauut weil es sieht scho richtig kacke aus


----------



## knoerrli (15. November 2012)

Und nach dem Ständer demontieren solltest Du dir schnellstens ein paar ordentliche Flat-pedale holen das bringt bedeutend mehr Standsicherheit....

Was hast Du da eigentlich um den vorderen Bremsschlauch gewickelt?


----------



## Turbo-s (15. November 2012)

knoerrli schrieb:


> Und nach dem Ständer demontieren solltest Du dir schnellstens ein paar ordentliche Flat-pedale holen das bringt bedeutend mehr Standsicherheit....
> 
> Was hast Du da eigentlich um den vorderen Bremsschlauch gewickelt?




Na so wie's aussieht ist das ein kabelgebundener Tacho. Die gibts immer noch.


----------



## FreshPrince (15. November 2012)

Du solltest den Ständer lieber abbauen, da sich dein Rahmen nicht besonders über ihn freut.


----------



## Lateiner (15. November 2012)

Ja das is des Kabl vom Tacho ...aber er Funktioniert Mit dem Ständer überleg ich mir noch was für zu Hause.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. November 2012)

Lateiner schrieb:


> ... Mit dem Ständer überleg ich mir noch was für zu Hause.


 
 erst der Stripper im Cube Talk...und nun das hier...wenn Ihr so weiter macht, dann wird das Forum bald P 18...


----------



## Lateiner (15. November 2012)

Dann müsste ich selber gehen 
Ich denk ma ihr wisst scho was ich meine


----------



## Bocacanosa (15. November 2012)

Solange Du nicht mit Ständer hart fährst...


----------



## buschhase (15. November 2012)

Ich find das Schloss viel fragwürdiger. Glaube wenn das hier mit so einem Schloss abstellen würdest, wäre das Rad nach 5 Minuten weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Upgrayedd (15. November 2012)

@Lateiner
Bitte Ständer und das gewurstel am Sattel weg ^^



@Lorba
Schönes Atention, nur das Rot, der Spacerturm und der Sattel mag mir nicht so gefallen


----------



## darkandy9929 (15. November 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> Ich find das Schloss viel fragwürdiger. Glaube wenn das hier mit so einem Schloss abstellen würdest, wäre das Rad nach 5 Minuten weg.


 

sehe ich auch so ! Ständer und dieses ganze gewuschel sieht nicht schön aus aber ok! Das Schloss sieht aus wie ein 5 Sekunden Knacken Teile dings bums.


----------



## Lateiner (16. November 2012)

Des Schloss is nur am Sattel weil ich es sonst zu Hause vergesse und da bbringt es mir natürlich nict viel.Und das Schloss is nich son billig Ding des is so ziehmlich des Beste das der Händler hatte und er hat gemmeint dass des so schnell kenner aufkriegt!


----------



## arne_91 (16. November 2012)

Lateiner schrieb:


> Des Schloss is nur am Sattel weil ich es sonst zu Hause vergesse und da bbringt es mir natürlich nict viel.Und das Schloss is nich son billig Ding des is so ziehmlich des Beste das der Händler hatte und er hat gemmeint dass des so schnell kenner aufkriegt!



Sorry, aber das Schloss würde ich keinem Kunden als super sicher verkaufen, auch verwunderlich, dass er als Händler angeblich nix besseres da hat...Das Schloss kann man jedenfalls auch als nicht besonders kräftiger Mensch mit einem handelsüblichen Bolzenschneider knacken - und das braucht nicht besonders viel Zeit. Also falls das Rad häufig irgendwo draußen abgeschlossen steht solltest du dich mal nach was sichererem umsehen, bspw. das Bordo von Abus, das hat auch den Vorteil, dass es vernünftig und optisch unauffällig am Rad befestigt werden kann.


----------



## horstling (16. November 2012)

Wiegt aber auch weit über 1 Kg., das Bordo! Gibts sowas nicht in Duralu?


----------



## darkandy9929 (16. November 2012)

Also ich habe das Bordo von Abus es ist gerade mal 1 kg schwer und Sicher wenn ich mit mein rad  Unterwegs bin OK Mein Cube stelle ich sowieso nicht draußen ab! Aber mein HT Stadt rad schon! So ein Sprialschloss kann nicht Sichersein weil Spiralschlösser den Schwachpunkt haben das man es mit ein einfachen Bolzen schneider der in die Hosetasche passt Easy aufschneiden kann.


----------



## Tricksy (16. November 2012)

So, ich hab nun auch ein Würfelfahrrad. Nach ewigen hin und her ob 29" oder 26", ob Canyon, Cube, Scott, Strevens usw war der Kurs für dieses Gerät äußerst interessant. Und so wurde es dann dieses Elite Super HPC Pro:


----------



## multiMonochrom (16. November 2012)

Schönes Teil hast du dir da gegönnt.  

Ich finde den Rahmen ja an sich sehr schön, nur die Farbkombi finde ich etwas anstrengend (oder wirkt das nur auf dem Bild so bunt  )


----------



## Tricksy (16. November 2012)

Das wirkt nur so. Es ist extrem ruhig in seiner Farbe wie ich finde. Nicht so dermaßen bunt und schrill und überladen. Der CUBE Schriftzug ist ganz dezent geschrieben, man siehts fast kaum, von daher gefiel es mir besonders, schlicht aber dennoch was zum hingucken. Aber ist wie immer und überall....Geschmackssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## werk77 (16. November 2012)

*Hallo,

so da möchte ich Euch auch mal meinen Drahtesel vorstellen.
Es ist ein ganz normales AMS Pro 100.*
*Die einzigsten Änderungen sind ein 90mm Vorbau von Specialized, der im Winkel einstellbar ist und einen breiteren Lenker (700mm) auch von Specialized.*


----------



## Turbo-s (16. November 2012)

Also mir gefällt's auch. Die Cubes wirken meiner Menung nach auf den meisten Fotos greller als sie in der REalität eigentlich sind. Ich liebe mittlererweile das Apfelgrün an meinem HPC, als ich das zuerst im Katalog gesehen habe dachte ich auch erstmal IGITT! ..

Sehr sehr schönes HT!


----------



## darkandy9929 (16. November 2012)

Tricksy schrieb:


> So, ich hab nun auch ein Würfelfahrrad. Nach ewigen hin und her ob 29" oder 26", ob Canyon, Cube, Scott, Strevens usw war der Kurs für dieses Gerät äußerst interessant. Und so wurde es dann dieses Elite Super HPC Pro:


 
mir gefällt es! Mehr farbe braucht das Bike ist das Motto


----------



## HANZZ08 (16. November 2012)

Tricksy schrieb:


> So, ich hab nun auch ein Würfelfahrrad.
> dieses Elite Super HPC Pro:



gefällt sehr 
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## OIRAM (16. November 2012)

*das ELITE schaut Super aus...*


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (16. November 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *das ELITE schaut Super aus...*



Nur noch die Felgenaufkleber runter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Upgrayedd (16. November 2012)

> Nur noch die Felgenaufkleber runter ...



Ja bitte !! und die Hörnchen gleich mit in den Müll 

Sonst schickes Bike!


----------



## bestson (17. November 2012)

Mir ist wohl letzte Woche mein cube Ltd in köln-raderthal aus dem Keller gestohlen worden.
Ist schon  ein älteres Modell, war aber noch in sehr gutem Zustand.
Farbe ist Metallicblau mit rot-weiß umrandetem Label.
Lenkervorbau von tioga ion rahmenfarbe.
selle-royl gelsattel,
Als Besonderheit ist ein XTR-Umwerfer nachgerüstet worden.
reifen sind eher selten anzutreffene irc-mythos mit roten flanken.
wäre schön, wenn jemand was spitzkriegt, so daß ich mein bike wieder bekomme....
gruß bestson


----------



## Mithras (17. November 2012)

mei oh mei .. das is echt übel, selbst wenn das bike überm Bett hängt wirds wahrscheinlich auch noch geklaut .. oO


----------



## Cube78 (17. November 2012)

Hier mal meine Schleuder nach ner leichten Schlammpackung


----------



## darkandy9929 (17. November 2012)

Leichte Schlammpackung ? Du bis mir ja Witzbolt


----------



## Cube78 (17. November 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> Leichte Schlammpackung ? Du bis mir ja Witzbolt



Das war nach nem Marathon bei Dauerregen, war recht spaßig auf der Strecke


----------



## manurie (18. November 2012)

Schlamm ist gut, so sieht mein Bike im Herbst nach artgerechter Haltung aus.


----------



## Leeway (18. November 2012)

Hier mein '10er LTD pro:








Getauscht werden noch Gabel, Vorbau und eventuell die Bremsen. Momentan schleifen sie allerdings mal nicht...


----------



## Upgrayedd (18. November 2012)

@Leeway 
Sehr schönes Teil!! Gefällt mir so ohne Cube Logo echt gut! Hast du ihn eloxieren lassen?

Bremsen ab in den Müll! und kürzerer Vorbau dann echt top


----------



## Leeway (18. November 2012)

An dem Rahmen habe ich nichts weiter gemacht, nur die Kriegsbemalung mit Nagellackentferner und Wattepads beseitigt. Auf allen Anbauteilen ebenfalls. Beim Vorbau bin ich noch nicht sicher, ob ich bei 100mm bleibe oder auf 90 umsteige. Bei den Bremsen schau ich schon immer nach Angeboten, bin aber noch unschlüssig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkandy9929 (18. November 2012)

was für reifen hast du auf den Bild drauf

http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/yz/wh/yzwhmvjr3kfs/large_IMG_1673.jpg?0


----------



## Leeway (18. November 2012)

http://www.conti-online.com/generat...ad/themen/city/SpeedBike/sportcontact_de.html in 26 x 1.3


----------



## Benni24 (18. November 2012)

Wieso eig. immer sofort ein kürzerer Vorbau? Ihr wisst doch gar nicht die Geometrie des Fahrers. Oder was hat das unabhängig davon für einen Vorteil?


Gruß


----------



## NaitsirhC (18. November 2012)

Ein kürzerer Vorbau macht das Bike agiler/wendiger, was gerade auf Trails ein Vorteil ggü. langen Vorbauten ist.


----------



## darkandy9929 (18. November 2012)

mittlerweile hab ich mich mein kurzen vorbau gewöhnt und find es so gut


----------



## deathmetal (19. November 2012)

Samstag noch mal unterwegs gewesen, musste man einfach nutzen das Wetter 

Video zum Trail: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQpGbnhO4Oc&feature=plcp"]PÃ¼rschling-II - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Scarx (19. November 2012)

Heute erstemal damit nur zur Arbeit gefahren. Es fehlt noch die Reduzierhülse für die Reverb/ Kappen für die Trigger (dann wird Bremse und Schatung getauscht)/ schutzblech für den Dämpfer und Kabelführungen auch für die Reverb. Dann gehts ab ins Gelände


----------



## Friecke (19. November 2012)

Die "Optimierungsratschläge", die hier gegeben werden, kann man auch nur noch als belustigend ansehen 

Glücklicherweise sind Geschmäcker verschieden, sonst würden wohl alle auf dem gleichen Rad sitzen. Ich persönlich freue mich über die Artenvielfalt. Haptsache dem Besitzer gefällt sein Rad.

Grüße


----------



## cytrax (19. November 2012)

Ich würd nur die Schaltanzeigen und Felgenaufkleber wegmachen. Pedale sowieso und ne Reverb passt auch ganz gut 

Ansonsten sehr schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (19. November 2012)

Friecke schrieb:


> Die "Optimierungsratschläge", die hier gegeben werden, kann man auch nur noch als belustigend ansehen
> 
> Glücklicherweise sind Geschmäcker verschieden, sonst würden wohl alle auf dem gleichen Rad sitzen. Ich persönlich freue mich über die Artenvielfalt. Haptsache dem Besitzer gefällt sein Rad.
> 
> Grüße







Upgrayedd schrieb:


> ...
> Bremsen ab in den Müll! und kürzerer Vorbau dann echt top



Dein Post, der kann ab in den Müll! 
Wie kannst du jmd zu einem kürzeren Vorbau raten ohne den Einsatzzweck /-bereich des Fahrers zu kennen?!
Oder bist du jmd. bei dem Design vor Funktionalität geht? 

Und die Bremsen sind sicher nicht die Besten, aber wenn er keine Probleme mit ihnen hat, wird er sie wohl dran lassen können, oder?!


----------



## Leeway (19. November 2012)

Für mich fällt das eher in die Kategorie "gut gemeinte Ratschläge".  Über einen kürzeren Vorbau habe ich tatsächlich schon nachgedacht, aber sicher nicht aus optischen Gründen. Ich werde mir mal aus der Stadler-Restekiste einen 90er und einen 80er raussuchen und testweise montieren. Sollte sich das dann angenehmer anfühlen, werde ich entsprechend austauschen, ansonsten kommt ein neuer 100er.

Die Bremsen nerven mich nur, da sie in der Vergangenheit quasi ständig geschliffen haben. Mit dem neuen Laufradsatz habe ich allerdings bisher (seit Freitag) keine Probleme. Über mangelnde Funktion kann ich nicht wirklich klagen. Da ist die bockschwere Manitou Minute wesentlich problematischer, denn das Ansprechverhalten ist eher bescheiden. Ich suche momentan eine Alternative.


Gruß,

Mike


----------



## Scarx (19. November 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Ich würd nur die Schaltanzeigen und Felgenaufkleber wegmachen. Pedale sowieso und ne Reverb passt auch ganz gut
> 
> Ansonsten sehr schick


Ja die Anzeigen der Schltung werden durch besagte Kappen ersetzt, wurden heute versendet ;-) bei den Felgen bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher aber von den Naben kommen die Aufkleber definitiv ab...


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (19. November 2012)

Leeway schrieb:


> Für mich fällt das eher in die Kategorie "gut gemeinte Ratschläge".  ...



So lange du dich nicht blind drauf verlässt ist alles gut. 

Und eine Bremse als "Müll" zu bezeichnen ist für mich kein sinnvoller Beitrag und noch weniger ein "gut gemeinter Vorschlag".
Und wie man sieht, dir taugen sie ja.


----------



## Leeway (19. November 2012)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Und eine Bremse als "Müll" zu bezeichnen ist für mich kein sinnvoller Beitrag und noch weniger ein "gut gemeinter Vorschlag".
> Und wie man sieht, dir taugen sie ja.


So isses halt, das Internet. 

Taugen ist vermutlich zu viel gesagt. Ich hab mich in den letzten zwei Jahren schlicht an sie gewöhnt.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (19. November 2012)

Wie gesagt, die Beste isses sicher nicht. 

Mal was anderes: du hast die Decals am Rahmen mit Nagellackentferner beseitigen können??!
Interessant... die nerven mich nämlich auch an meinem Stereo. 
Da muß ich doch mal bei der besseren Hälfte im Badezimmerschrank "klauen" gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tricksy (19. November 2012)

Scarx schrieb:


> Ja die Anzeigen der Schltung werden durch besagte Kappen ersetzt, wurden heute versendet ;-) bei den Felgen bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher aber von den Naben kommen die Aufkleber definitiv ab...


 
Kurze Frage meinerseits (ohne jemanden ärgern zu wollen): Was bringt das denn wenn die Anzeige durch Kappen ersetzt wird? Ich meine die Frage wirklich ernst, wusste bisher gar nicht, dass das geht.


----------



## Leeway (19. November 2012)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: du hast die Decals am Rahmen mit Nagellackentferner beseitigen können??!
> Interessant... die nerven mich nämlich auch an meinem Stereo.
> Da muß ich doch mal bei der besseren Hälfte im Badezimmerschrank "klauen" gehen...


Geh lieber welchen kaufen, sonst gibt das nur Streß! Hab zwei Flaschen und fast eine ganze Packung Wattepads benötigt (hat etwa 2,37 EUR bei DM gekostet). Hätte ich das aus dem Badezimmer entwendet, hätte ich wohl eine Woche auf dem Balkon nächtigen dürfen... 

Falls nach der Aktion noch Schatten zu sehen sind, kann man diese vorsichtig(!) mit wenig(!!!) Verdünnung entfernen. Das geht aber nur bei eloxierten Rahmen.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (19. November 2012)

Leeway schrieb:


> ...Hätte ich das aus dem Badezimmer entwendet, hätte ich wohl eine Woche auf dem Balkon nächtigen dürfen...




Das gleiche dürfte mir wohl auch drohen wenn ich's recht überlege... 

Danke für den Tipp!
Dann habe ich nächstes WE wieder was zu "basteln"!


----------



## Lateiner (19. November 2012)

Wo jetz schon mal das Thema kurzer Vorbau da is frage ich gleich mal :Bring ei kürzerer Vorbau was wenn man bei Touren Rückenschmerzen im Bereich vom Steisbein bekommt und vor allem wenn man berauffährt?Wisst ihr ob des dann was hilft und auf was muss ich dann achten?
Gruß Lateiner


----------



## Scarx (19. November 2012)

Tricksy schrieb:


> Kurze Frage meinerseits (ohne jemanden ärgern zu wollen): Was bringt das denn wenn die Anzeige durch Kappen ersetzt wird? Ich meine die Frage wirklich ernst, wusste bisher gar nicht, dass das



Erstens siehts nicht so aus als müsstest du da drauf gucken um zu wissen wohin du schlaten solltest.
Und 2. das ist viel wichtiger, kann man dann am Lenker den Bremshebel und den Schalthebel vertauschen also bremse nach innen am Lenker und schaltung nach außen.
Dann kann man vernünftig schalten und hat die Bremse in der perfekten position für den Zeigefinger( mit dem man ja nur bremsen sollte)


----------



## Scarx (19. November 2012)

Lateiner schrieb:


> Wo jetz schon mal das Thema kurzer Vorbau da is frage ich gleich mal :Bring ei kürzerer Vorbau was wenn man bei Touren Rückenschmerzen im Bereich vom Steisbein bekommt und vor allem wenn man berauffährt?Wisst ihr ob des dann was hilft und auf was muss ich dann achten?
> Gruß Lateiner



Wenns wirklich unten am Steißbein ist würde ich erstmal sagen Sattel bzw. Sattelstellung oder falsche Hose bei Schmerzen im Lendenwirbelbereich kann das auf jedenfall helfen. War bei mir der fall man sitzt aufrechter was den unteren rückenbereich entspannt. Allerdings sollte man bedenken das das Kletterverhalten des Bikes dadurch verschlechtert wird (schwerpunkt rutscht nach hinten und man hat weniger traktion auf dem Vorderrad)


----------



## Lateiner (19. November 2012)

Bei mir is der Sattel schon fast ganz vorne und der Lenker ganz hinten.Das Steisbeib ist ja schon der Bereich über dem Allerwertesten oder?


----------



## Scarx (19. November 2012)

Variiere mal die Sattelstellung und beobachte das. Das steißbein ist praktisch alles was von Pobacken verdeckt wird darüber beginnen die Lendenwirbel...


----------



## Lateiner (19. November 2012)

Dann sins doch die Lenden wirbel  hilft da auch wenn man die Sattelneigung verändert?


----------



## Scarx (19. November 2012)

Waagerecht bleiben heißt das zauberwort Sättel sind so gebaut, dass man darauf am besten sitzt wenn er waagerecht steht... also an deiner Stelle würde ich eher den Sattel nach vorne oder hinten verstellen und/ oder die Vorbaulänge das hilft denke ich auf jeden fall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateiner (19. November 2012)

Ok probiere ich erst mal mit dem Sattel und wenns net klappt gibts zu Weeihnachten nen neuen Vorbau .Auf was muss man da alles achten beim Kauf von nem Vorbau?


----------



## Scarx (19. November 2012)

Die richtigen Aufnahmemaße also an der Gabel und am Lenker und ob du spacer brauchst, da manche Vorbauten höher sind als andere. Dann gibts noch die verschiedenen Winkel halt wie der Vorbau nach oben steigt... bleibe am besten bei den selben Maßen die du schon hast und suche beim Hersteller deines jetztigen Vorbaus da diese meistens die baugleichen Vorbauten in verschiedenen Längen anbieten... so bleibt es einfach... andernfalls lass dich nochmal persönlich beraten bei deinem Händler


----------



## Scarx (19. November 2012)

Leeway schrieb:


> Geh lieber welchen kaufen, sonst gibt das nur Streß! Hab zwei Flaschen und fast eine ganze Packung Wattepads benötigt (hat etwa 2,37 EUR bei DM gekostet). Hätte ich das aus dem Badezimmer entwendet, hätte ich wohl eine Woche auf dem Balkon nächtigen dürfen...
> 
> Falls nach der Aktion noch Schatten zu sehen sind, kann man diese vorsichtig(!) mit wenig(!!!) Verdünnung entfernen. Das geht aber nur bei eloxierten Rahmen.


 
Okay bin jetzt auch heiß drauf. Hab ein Cube stereo race 2012 aber keinen plan ob der Rahmen eloxiert ist...


----------



## manurie (19. November 2012)

Eloxal ist sehr kratzfest und hat eine sehr harte Oberfläche, eigentlich erkennt man den Unterschied zu einer Farbbeschichtung schon sehr deutlich.


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (19. November 2012)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Samstag noch mal unterwegs gewesen, musste man einfach nutzen das Wetter
> 
> Video zum Trail: PÃ¼rschling-II - YouTube



Sehr schönes Bike  und geiler Trail. Wo ist denn das genau ?
Gruss


----------



## deathmetal (20. November 2012)

Danke 

Das is in Unterammergau vom Pürschling runter.


----------



## Leeway (20. November 2012)

Scarx schrieb:


> Okay bin jetzt auch heiß drauf. Hab ein Cube stereo race 2012 aber keinen plan ob der Rahmen eloxiert ist...


Also wenn es die mattschwarze Variante ist, ist der Rahmen wahrscheinlich eloxiert und die Decals vermutlich aufgedruckt.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. November 2012)

Scarx schrieb:


> Okay bin jetzt auch heiß drauf. Hab ein Cube stereo race 2012 aber keinen plan ob der Rahmen eloxiert ist...



Dein Rahmen ist eloxiert... und zwar komplett. 
Nennt sich bei CUBE "black anodized".


----------



## Scarx (20. November 2012)

Zu dem Schluss bin ich dann nach mehrfachen antouchen auch gekommen xD aber danke Männer
Das Weiße advanced Hydrodorming scheißding kommt auf jeden fall ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. November 2012)

Nächstes WE droht den Schriftzügen an meinem Rahmen das Gleiche!


----------



## Leeway (20. November 2012)

Na da hab ich ja was losgetreten... 

Ich möchte dann aber Bilder sehen!


----------



## cytrax (20. November 2012)

Dann kann ich ja endlich das ganze Rot abmachen


----------



## Scarx (20. November 2012)

Schön wenn man als Industriemechaniker ausgebildet wird und mit dem Bike zur Arbeit kommt...
Schnell einen Rohrschneider geklaut und den Lenker gekürzt ;-) ob ich mit den übrig gebliebenen 755mm zurecht kommenwerde?! xD


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. November 2012)

Scarx schrieb:


> ...ob ich mit den übrig gebliebenen 755mm zurecht kommenwerde?! xD



Also war das auf dem Foto von vorgestern doch keine Täuschung... willst du damit im Wald Bäume roden???


----------



## NaitsirhC (20. November 2012)

Scarx schrieb:


> Okay bin jetzt auch heiß drauf. Hab ein Cube stereo race 2012 aber keinen plan ob der Rahmen eloxiert ist...





Leeway schrieb:


> Also wenn es die mattschwarze Variante ist, ist der Rahmen wahrscheinlich eloxiert und die Decals vermutlich aufgedruckt.



Wenn sich nix geändert hat seit Modell 2009, ist der Großteil der Decals gelasert, die bekommt man ohne Materialabtrag nicht runter und selbst dann muss man schon relativ viel abtragen, damit sie weg sind. Ich hab bei meinem Stereorahmen das Eloxal entfernen lassen und die Decals sind immer noch zu erkennen. Kleinere Symbole, z.B. die roten Irgendwas-Punkte gehen allerdings mit Aceton runter.

NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leeway (20. November 2012)

Scarx schrieb:


> ob ich mit den übrig gebliebenen 755mm zurecht kommenwerde?! xD


So breit war meiner nicht mal ab Werk...  Ich würde nicht damit zurecht kommen, wie Jesus auf dem Rad zu sitzen. Aber da sind die Geschmäcker ja zum Glück verschieden!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. November 2012)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Wenn sich nix geändert hat seit Modell 2009, ist der Großteil der Decals gelasert, ...



Das war eben auch meine letzte Info.
Deswegen hatte es mich so gewundert das leeway das mit Nagellackentferner runter bekommen hat.
Sein LTD ist doch von 2010, richtig?

Ich werd's einfach mal testen...


----------



## Leeway (20. November 2012)

Mein LTD ist von 2010, richtig. Aber wie man sieht, hat es funktioniert. 

EDITH:

Hier nochmal der Urzustand:


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. November 2012)

Ich glaub' dir ja! 

Aber (kann auch täuschen) deine Schriftzüge sehen weißer und etwas dicker aus als bei mir. Vermutlich sind deine wirklich oberflächlich aufgebracht und meine eben gelasert.

Hier sieht man das gut drauf finde ich:





Aber wie gesagt, ich werde es mal an einer weniger kritischen Stelle des Rahmens ausprobieren.


----------



## Scarx (20. November 2012)

Ich werds heute auch mal probieren wenns mit Heißer luft und Entferner nicht geht werde ichs einfach lassen... Ist ja nicht so als wäre es jetzt hässlich ;-)
Und ja im moment gehts noch ganz gut mit dem Lenker die 770 waren definitiv zu krass aber da mein Kreuz eher MTB untypisch ist und ich zu den 185/90kg leuten gehöre gehen meine Arme nicht so arg auseinander und das Handling im Gelände ist sehr solide ^^


----------



## Leeway (20. November 2012)

Ich hab auch eher ein "Schwimmerkreuz" (184cm/87kg) und Fahre einen Flatbar mit 56cm Breite...  Viele kommen damit aber nicht klar, wofür ich durchaus Verständnis habe.


----------



## Scarx (20. November 2012)

Mit so einem Lenker hätte ich schiss im Gelände xD


----------



## darkandy9929 (20. November 2012)

ja also 56cm ist schon ziemlich klein  obwohl mein Fitnessbike auch nur 59cm breite hat.


----------



## mauii (20. November 2012)

Hier mal meins.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. November 2012)

Sehr schönes Bild... und das Hanzz ist eh optisch immer der Hammer! 
Schade das bei dem Landschaftsbild in meiner direkten Umgebung so eine Bergabfahrtsmaschine wenig sinnvoll ist... sonst hätte ich damals auch lieber das Hanzz genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkandy9929 (20. November 2012)

Bild ist dir gelungen


----------



## mauii (20. November 2012)

ahhaha^^

Ich wohn keine 20km von der Küste entfernt.
Die Frage der Vernunft oder des Brauchens stand für mich nie zur Debatte!
Hab allerdings gute Bekannte in OÖ und daher die Möglichkeit es auch mal im Leogang zu bewegen^^
Da machen sich die Avid Code übrigens hervorragend.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. November 2012)

mauii schrieb:


> ahhaha^^
> 
> Ich wohn keine 20km von der Küste entfernt.
> Die Frage der Vernunft oder des Brauchens stand für mich nie zur Debatte!
> ...



Fühltest du dich jetzt irgendwie angegriffen. 
Ich habe nur für MICH gesprochen. 
Jeder soll bitte fahren was er will... aber für mein Anwendungsgebiet hier auf dem "platten Land" macht die Geo keinen Sinn.


----------



## Leeway (20. November 2012)

Scarx schrieb:


> Mit so einem Lenker hätte ich schiss im Gelände xD


Man muss halt etwas aufmerksamer fahren und sicher ist es auch etwas kraftraubender.


----------



## mauii (20. November 2012)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Fühltest du dich jetzt irgendwie angegriffen.
> Ich habe nur für MICH gesprochen.
> Jeder soll bitte fahren was er will... aber für mein Anwendungsgebiet hier auf dem "platten Land" macht die Geo keinen Sinn.



nene alles gut
Ich dachte mir allerdings genau das Gleiche als ich im Laden stand^^
Wozu ein so fetten Bock in so einem flachen Ländle.

Allerdings fährt es sich erschreckend entspannt.
Ich fahre 40-50km Touren (Strasse&Waldwege) mit dem Hanzz'le 
Es wippt so gut wie gar nicht wenns alles richtig eingestellt ist.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. November 2012)

Ok, dann is ja gut. 

Ich stand schon mehrmals vor dem Hanzz und hab mir sprichwörtlich die Nase plattgedrückt! 
Habe auch schon von vielen gehört, dass es ganz tourentauglich sein soll.

Wer weiß... das Stereo wird sicher nicht mein letztes bike gewesen sein.


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. November 2012)

Japp, das Hanzz ist für einen Freerider und dieses Gewicht erstaunlich tourentauglich . Wer einen Allrounder sucht, wird nicht am Hanzz vorbeikommen! Vor allem funzt das Ding noch so saumäßig gut .


----------



## Upgrayedd (23. November 2012)

Tolles Herbstbild!! und schönes Hanzz


----------



## OIRAM (24. November 2012)

*So, hab mein Projekt "Winterbike" nochmals überarbeitet.





fehlt nur noch die HR Bremse und Schnee & Eis





Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scarx (25. November 2012)

Hier mein Cube Stereo Race mal mit ein wenig dreck (erste Fahrt im Gelände)


----------



## Benni24 (25. November 2012)

Hi,was ist das für ein Lenker? Grüße


----------



## SRX-Prinz (28. November 2012)

Es sind noch Achsen da.
FÃ¼r alle die eine X-12 Steckachsenbike haben und einen AnhÃ¤nger montieren wollen.
50â¬ incl. Versand

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/in/9y/in9ynxb5am1l/medium_IMG_1620.JPG?0


----------



## oliver13007 (28. November 2012)

Benni24 schrieb:


> Hi,was ist das für ein Lenker? Grüße



Sieht nach SixPack Millenium aus


----------



## Scarx (28. November 2012)

Achso meiner xD ja ist ein sixpack millenium in grün
gekürzt auf 755mm
Sorry hab mich nicht angesprochen gefühlt ;-)


----------



## Turbo-s (28. November 2012)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> Es sind noch Achsen da.
> Für alle die eine X-12 Steckachsenbike haben und einen Anhänger montieren wollen.
> 50 incl. Versand
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/in/9y/in9ynxb5am1l/medium_IMG_1620.JPG?0



welchen Anhänger? (meine ich jetzt ersnt, zu welchem passt das?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (28. November 2012)

Scarx schrieb:


> Achso meiner xD ja ist ein sixpack millenium in grün
> gekürzt auf 755mm
> Sorry hab mich nicht angesprochen gefühlt ;-)



Hätte man ja nur in deinem Fotoalbum nachschauen müssen


----------



## SRX-Prinz (28. November 2012)

@_Turbo-s_: Chariot, Burley usw. im Prinzip alle wo die Kupplung unter dem Schnellspanner geklemmt wird.
Siehe meine Galerie.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## LAforce (28. November 2012)

So dann will ich auch mal wieder. Heute frisch eingetroffen ;-)









































Nach einer mini Runde durch die Siedlung lässt sich sagen --> fährt sich super!!
Pedalen werden noch gewechselt und der Lenker aufgeräumt.

Ride On!


----------



## ilovemyrocky (28. November 2012)

Schickes Bike! Was willst du den da noch großartig aufräumen am Lenker?
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Sram Shifter und die Formula Bremshebel mit einem Halter zu montieren?


----------



## Vincy (28. November 2012)

Das Stereo 160SL sieht auf den Bildern recht gut aus. Doch nicht so viel rot, wie auf den Katalogbildern. 

Mit den Mixmaster ist es möglich.
http://www.formula-italy.com/en/product/mixmaster-sram/16


----------



## LAforce (28. November 2012)

Danke danke!

Dieses "rot" ist schon sehr cool. Bei jeder leichten Lichtänderung wirkt die Farbe anders. Kommt auf den Fotos nicht so rüber. Mal ist es rot, mal mehr orange, mehr eher in Richtung Pink. Vergleichbar mit dem aktuellen "flashred" von Adidas in der Bundesliga.

 @ilovemyrocky: genau diesen Mixmaster brauche ich noch für links. Rechts wird der Schalthebel an dem Reverb Remote Hebel montiert --> hier gibt es dann - meine ich - keine Kombinationsmöglichkeit mehr mit der Formula.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (28. November 2012)

Es ist doch immer wieder beeindruckend was du so alles weißt Vincy!


----------



## Scholty (29. November 2012)

Sieht echt super aus......


----------



## LittleBoomer (29. November 2012)

wow, geiles Teil. Gefällt mir.

Viel Spaß damit

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## darkandy9929 (29. November 2012)

ich bin wohld er einzige den es nicht gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LAforce (29. November 2012)

> ich bin wohld er einzige den es nicht gefällt



muss es ja auch nicht


----------



## darkandy9929 (29. November 2012)

LAforce schrieb:


> muss es ja auch nicht


 

wa net so gemeint sieht ja so ganz ok aus aber sieht ebend nullachtfunfig Bike aus! Dann ebend aus Plaste! Ansonsten farblich und so gefällt es mir auch


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (29. November 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> ich bin wohld er einzige den es nicht gefällt


 
Nein, hier ist noch einer! 

Die neuen Stereos wollen mir rein optisch auch nicht gefallen und der "Plastiklook" tut sein übriges dazu...

@ LAforce: bitte nicht persönlich nehmen! 

Mal sehen ob die neue Geo rein technisch gesehen Vorteile gegenüber der alten haben wird... das Übersetzungsverhältnis ist ja mit 2,5 etwas geringer als beim alten mit 2,75. Sollte dem Fox ja zumindest "etwas" entgegen kommen.


----------



## paradox (30. November 2012)

ich persönlich würde bremse bremse sein lassen und den trigger an die reverb schrauben!


----------



## Turbo-s (30. November 2012)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Nein, hier ist noch einer!
> 
> Die neuen Stereos wollen mir rein optisch auch nicht gefallen und der "Plastiklook" tut sein übriges dazu...
> 
> ...




Ich bin auch noch ganz hin und hergerissen... Mir wollen sie auch noch nicht so recht gefallen. Bestellt ist trotzdem eins. .. mal schauen


----------



## Kalo (1. Dezember 2012)

Moin

mein Cube bei Nacht im Ruhrpott 

Ein wenig verwackelt - war spontan mit der Handycam ...


----------



## cytrax (2. Dezember 2012)

LAforce schrieb:


>


 
Die Zugführung unter den Kettenstreben is doch fürn Ar...


----------



## darkandy9929 (2. Dezember 2012)

stimmt an besten wäre es unter den tretlager.


----------



## FR-Sniper (2. Dezember 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Die Zugführung unter den Kettenstreben is doch fürn Ar...



der "Zug" dürfte die Bremsleitung sein, und wenn dafür soviel Platz ist das der Gummischützer drunterpasst, sollte da nichts passieren!
unter dem Trettlager find ich immer nicht so gut (ist aber Geschmackssache!)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LAforce (2. Dezember 2012)

Auf dem Bild sieht es schlimmer aus als es ist. Da ist noch gut Luft.
Der Bremsleitung sollte nix passieren.


----------



## franzam (2. Dezember 2012)

@LAforce: Wie breit sind denn die Felgen?


----------



## rosso19842 (3. Dezember 2012)

mich würde mal interessieren was der lrs an gewicht hat.....


----------



## deathmetal (3. Dezember 2012)

Sollte der DT Spline 1700 sein, also ca. 1750g haben. 
Hatte mein Vorderrad incl. Reifen, Schlauch und Bremsscheibe gewogen und es waren hier ca. 2150g. 



rosso19842 schrieb:


> mich würde mal interessieren was der lrs an gewicht hat.....


----------



## franzam (3. Dezember 2012)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Sollte der DT Spline 1700 sein, also ca. 1750g haben.
> Hatte mein Vorderrad incl. Reifen, Schlauch und Bremsscheibe gewogen und es waren hier ca. 2150g.



Dann könnte es ja auch hinkommen mit der Felgen-Innenbreite von 22.3mm, laut CUBE


----------



## Vincy (3. Dezember 2012)

Der M1700 Spline (650b) hat aber nur Innen 19,5mm (559/584x19,5), Außen 26mm. Da sind Felgen DT M480(650b).
Die Maße (584xX) müssten da irgendwo auf den Felgenaufkleber stehn.
Außerdem ist es ein DT CSW LRS, da können die Felgen auch eine Sonderanfertigung sein oder auch von einem anderen Hersteller.
CSW = *C*ube*S*ystem*W*heels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (3. Dezember 2012)

Hmm, das steht auf der HP:

DT CSW All Mountain 2.7 straightpull wheelset, 28/28 spokes, 15QR/X12, 22.3mm rim  


Da hlift nur einsLAforce muss mal den Reifen runter reißen und nachmessen


----------



## buschhase (3. Dezember 2012)

Also mir gefallen die neuen Stereos echt ausgesprochen gut. Wie fahren die sich denn so? Denke mal, dass die durch die Erfahrungen/den Input des Action Teams gut vorangehen dürften, oder?

Gruß
Nico


----------



## LAforce (3. Dezember 2012)

So auf der Felge steht 584 x 22. Der grob gemessene Außendurchmesser beträgt ~27 - 28 mm. Die 22 mm innen sind somit realistisch. Für eine exakte Messung fehlt mir leider eine Schieblehre.

Leider habe ich für ausgiebige Testrunden auf Trails noch nicht die Zeit gefunden. Ich hoffe am WE gibt es mal ein größeres Regenloch ...

Aktuell kann ich nur sagen, Finish und Verarbeitung Top! Bisher keinen Grund zur Beanstandung gefunden. Die erste Testrunde auf Asphalt lief auch Super. Selbst im im Descent Modus konnte ich keine starke Wipptendenz feststellen. Meiner Meinung nach reagiert der Hinterbau jedoch sensibler als die Gabel. Aber auch die muss erstmal eingefahren werden.


----------



## deathmetal (3. Dezember 2012)

Die von LAforce getroffenen Aussagen kann ich nur bestätigen. Die Winkel gefallen mir so sehr gut was ich bisher feststellen konnte. 
Hinterbau ist auf jeden Fall sensibler als die Gabel, wobei ich noch ein passendes Setup finden muss. 
Bei uns is aber alles mit Schnee bedeckt und daher wird das wohl die nächste Zeit eher weniger was.


----------



## franzam (3. Dezember 2012)

Merci LAforce!

22mm ist ja doch brauchbar. 19 fände ich etwas unterdimensioniert


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Dezember 2012)

@ deathmetal: Das hat die Talas so an sich. Bei Fox heißt es Sensibilität und mittelmäßig gute Funktion oder Absenkung und schlechtere Funktion.


----------



## Vincy (3. Dezember 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Hmm, das steht auf der HP:
> 
> DT CSW All Mountain 2.7 straightpull wheelset, 28/28 spokes, 15QR/X12, 22.3mm rim


 


Es ging ja auch nur um die LRS Bezeichnung, dass es nicht der DT M1700 Spline 650b ist.


----------



## deathmetal (4. Dezember 2012)

@Müs Lee: 

Sollte nicht heißen, dass die Gabel schlecht anspricht. Ist schon gut so wie sie ist. Kann aber nicht vergleichen mit ner Float mit mehr Federweg (fahre ne 100mm Float die echt gut ist). 
Fuhr bisher ne 140er Talas (5 Jahre alt) und die war auch immer gut.


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Dezember 2012)

Wenn die Gabel dir taugt, ist das ja in Ordnung . Aber im Vergleich zu anderen Gabeln hat die Talas schon ein hohes Losbrechmoment.


----------



## Boshard (4. Dezember 2012)

Den zeig ich euch mal mein neustes Projekt 
möchte mir noch ein hardtail zusammen bauen.

hab einen Cube LTD Pro Rahmen von 2012 in 20Zoll bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkandy9929 (4. Dezember 2012)

schick


----------



## Dämon__ (4. Dezember 2012)

Der macht sich aber schick auf der Coach


----------



## darkandy9929 (4. Dezember 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> Der macht sich aber schick auf der Coach


 
Stimmt sieht gut aus auf den Sofa passt


----------



## FreshPrince (4. Dezember 2012)

Überleg dir das mit dem LTD Rahmen. Da ist bei 10,5kg so ziemlich Schluss. Viel weiter drunter wirst du nicht kommen. Ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung. Aber trotzdem viel Spaß


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Dezember 2012)

Wen juckt das Gewicht? Vor dem Radeln anständig einen abzuseilen kostet nur eine Spülung und bringt mehr als Leichtbau .


----------



## darkandy9929 (4. Dezember 2012)

na nicht jeder ist vernarrt ein 9kg bike hinzubekommen


----------



## Boshard (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich möchte kein leichtbau bike haben 
(was haus für teile verbaut FreshPrince)
den hätte ich mir ja nen Carbonrahmen geholt.
und ja es passt super auf die Coach


----------



## Lateiner (4. Dezember 2012)

@Boshard:Was baust du dann im groben für Teile an den Rahmen ?Weil ich möchte mein Cube auch etwas leichter machen aber nicht mit so teuren Sachen wie mit einer neuen Gabel weil das liegt nicht in meinem Buget.

Gruß Lateiner


----------



## Boshard (4. Dezember 2012)

So genau weiß ich das noch net 
bin selber schon beim schauen 

aber schalung mach ich SRAM X9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreshPrince (5. Dezember 2012)

@ Boshard ich hoffe ich habe richtig verstanden das du wissen möchtest was ich verbaut habe. Ich habe damals den Rahmen auch einzeln im Radhaus Schliersee gekauft. Zuerst hatte ich die Teile von meinem 2009-er Acid verbaut und dann nach und nach aufgerüstet.


Komponenten:
Rahmen...........................Cube LTD Team 2010	
Gabel..............................Rock Shox Reba SL	
Vorbau............................Ritchey WCS 100mm	
Felgen............................NoTubes ZTR Crest	
Naben.............................Novatec X-Light
Felgenband......................Panzertape	
Speiche...........................Sapim Mix	
Schläuche.......................Maxxis Flylight	
Reifen.............................Continental RaceKing Supersonic 2.2 Weiß	 (Sonderedition)
Schnellspanner.................Shimano Deore	
Kassette.........................SRAM PG990 11-32	
Bremse...........................Formula RX	
Bremsscheiben.................Hope Floating 203/160mm	
Bremsadapter...................Hygia 203mm PM-PM	
Bremsadapter...................KCNC 180mm IS-PM	
Innenlager.......................Shimano XTR-M960	
Kurbel............................Shimano XTR-M960	
Pedale............................Crank Brothers Smarty	
Umwerfer........................Shimano XT M780	
Schaltwerk......................SRAM X0	
Kette.............................SRAM 991	
Shifter...........................SRAM X.0 3x9	
Lenker...........................Ritchey WCS Classic Flat 		
Sattelklemme..................Scape JD-SC-10G, schwarz	
Sattelstütze...................Syncros 400mm	
Sattel............................NC - 17 CC Ti


----------



## Boshard (5. Dezember 2012)

Ja die Reifen wollte ich auch nehmen 
und Gabel auch die Rock Shox Reba 

aber ich möchte kein Shimano anbauen.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (5. Dezember 2012)

Boshard schrieb:


> ... aber ich möchte kein Shimano anbauen.



Würde ich auch eher mit bis zum Frühjahr warten...


----------



## herben (6. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich lese hier schon über 2 Jahre mit, und habe es jetzt endlich auch mal geschafft ein Foto von meinem Bike zu schießen. Es ist ein Cube LTD Comp 2010, das ich schon über 2 Jahre fahre, und an dem ich schon einige Veränderungen vorgenommen habe.

Gruß

Herben


----------



## manurie (6. Dezember 2012)

Boshard schrieb:


> und Gabel auch die Rock Shox Reba
> 
> aber ich möchte kein Shimano anbauen.


Warum kein Shimano?

Ich hab an meinem Bike das meiste von Avid(Bremsen)/Sram(Schaltwerk/Umwerfer + Trigger X.9)/RockShox(Federung Sid) verbaut, aber Kurbel und Naben(XT) sind von Shimano und damit bin ich auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## manurie (6. Dezember 2012)

herben schrieb:


> ich lese hier schon über 2 Jahre mit


Lese nicht nur mit, beteilige dich an der Community aktiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreshPrince (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin auch froh das ich Shimano, bis auf Umwerfer und Kurbel, los bin.


----------



## Scarx (7. Dezember 2012)

Hab gerade eine Shimano Bremse gekauft und die finde ich super! Woher die plötzliche Abneigung gegen shimano?! Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## darkandy9929 (7. Dezember 2012)

Scarx schrieb:


> Hab gerade eine Shimano Bremse gekauft und die finde ich super! Woher die plötzliche Abneigung gegen shimano?! Hab ich was verpasst?


 
Also ich bin Shimano Fan mag Sram garnicht!

Scheint wohl mode zu sein das Sram besser sein soll.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (7. Dezember 2012)

Scarx schrieb:


> Hab gerade eine Shimano Bremse gekauft und die finde ich super! Woher die plötzliche Abneigung gegen shimano?! Hab ich was verpasst?



Die Bremse ist ja auch top, lass dir da nix erzählen! 

Das ist bei einigen halt so.
Das muss man auch nicht verstehen, sondern einfach überlesen...


----------



## FreshPrince (7. Dezember 2012)

Zu den Bremsen kann ich nichts positives oder negatives sagen. Aber gerade die Schaltung von SRAM fühlt sich für mich bei Weiten besser an. Das hat aber sicher einzig und allein mit der anderen Übersetzung zu tun und ist wie alles Geschmachssache.


----------



## CheapTrick (8. Dezember 2012)

Das Weihnachtsgeld wurde erfolreich verpulvert 

- XT Shifter
- RS Revelation XX
- Neues Vorderrad mit NoTubes Flow
- 700mm Crank Brothers Low Riser


----------



## manni88 (8. Dezember 2012)

So jetzt ich...


----------



## Maas89 (9. Dezember 2012)

Hab mal ein wenig mit Instagramm rumgespielt


----------



## manni88 (9. Dezember 2012)

Wie bekomme ich die Fotos denn in voller Größe hin?


----------



## cytrax (9. Dezember 2012)

manni88 schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich die Fotos denn in voller Größe hin?



So? 






Du lädst dein Bild ins Album hoch ----> wählst rechts unten die Größe aus ----> rechtsklick aufs Bild, Grafikadresse kopieren ----> dann klickst auf das Symbol hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, rechtsklick einfügen und dann auf ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manni88 (9. Dezember 2012)

Ja danke, genau so


----------



## manurie (9. Dezember 2012)

CheapTrick schrieb:


> Das Weihnachtsgeld wurde erfolreich verpulvert
> - RS Revelation XX
> - Neues Vorderrad mit NoTubes Flow


Was wiegt die RS Revelation XX? Bin da auch dran interessiert, allerdings nicht für ein Cube.

Und neues VR, was hast du ausser der ZTR Flow als Felge, noch als Nabe und Speiche im LRS?


----------



## CheapTrick (9. Dezember 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Was wiegt die RS Revelation XX? Bin da auch dran interessiert, allerdings nicht für ein Cube.
> 
> Und neues VR, was hast du ausser der ZTR Flow als Felge, noch als Nabe und Speiche im LRS?



Die Revelation hab ich inkl. Remote und Steckachse und gekürztem Schaft mit ca. 1860 gramm gewogen, ist ok 

Im Vorderrad sind neben der Flow eine Fun-Works 4 Way Pro, DT Revolution Speichen und Alu Nippel verbaut. Gewicht: 850 Gramm.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Upgrayedd (9. Dezember 2012)

So mein AMS im Schnee 
Bin gerade feste am überlegen ob ich den Rahmen in Raw eloxieren lasse. Nur das Lager aus bzw. einbauen schreckt mich noch ab!


----------



## Scarx (9. Dezember 2012)

Upgrayedd schrieb:


> So mein AMS im Schnee
> Bin gerade feste am überlegen ob ich den Rahmen in Raw eloxieren lasse. Nur das Lager aus bzw. einbauen schreckt mich noch ab!


Von welchem Lager sprichst du? Tretlager?


----------



## Upgrayedd (9. Dezember 2012)

Allgemein von den Lagern am Hinterbau


----------



## cytrax (9. Dezember 2012)

Mir gefällt der Rahmen so  Können ja tauschen


----------



## Scarx (9. Dezember 2012)

Learning by doing!! ;-)
kann man eigentlich nicht viel bei falsch machen. Da wo vorher Fett war auch hinterher welches rein, und wenn nicht dann halt nicht ;-) und die Anzugsmomente findest du im World wide Web ;-)


----------



## kampfgnom (9. Dezember 2012)

Wenn Dir der Lageraus- und -einbau Sorgen macht: Lass es! 
Viel kritischer ist es nämlich, die Passung der Lagersitze beim Beizen und besonders beim Eloxieren zu erhalten. 

Freue Dich an der schönen Farbgebung Deines Rahmens und fahre ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Upgrayedd (9. Dezember 2012)

> Viel kritischer ist es nämlich, die Passung der Lagersitze beim Beizen und besonders beim Eloxieren zu erhalten.



oh. das war mir so nicht klar! dann werd ichs mir wohl doch noch gut überlegen müssen.


----------



## NaitsirhC (9. Dezember 2012)

Du kannst die Lager auch einfach drinlassen, zumindest beim Abbeizen, danach sind sie zwar Schrott, dafür brauchst du dir keine Sorgen um die Passung zu machen.


----------



## Scarx (9. Dezember 2012)

Klar man sollte sich vorher informieren was im vorraus und im nachhinein getan werden muss, aber auch das ist wieder so eine Sache der Lernbereitschaft. Ich bin immer froh wenn ich was neues an meinem Bike finde was ich reparieren oder verändern kann. Trägt doch nur zum Verständnis der Materie bei. Allerdings würde ich ohne meine Metallorientierte handwerkliche Ausbildung auch vorsichtiger sein.
Also nicht abschrecken oder zu leichtfertig an diese Dinge ran gehen. Wie bei allem im Leben richtig?!
Sorry für das psychogequatsche, am Ende des Wochenendes macht mich die Weltuntergangsstimmung mit Aussicht auf Monatg immer etwas melancholisch


----------



## GregPac (10. Dezember 2012)

So, am Sa. Früh ging es mal los in den Schnee. 





Hatte so auf -1 Grad geschätz, war aber doch etwas weniger (-10). Beim nächsten mal nehm ich die Skihandschuhe mit, ansonsten ging es.


----------



## Diekholzener (10. Dezember 2012)

Mein heutiger Ausritt...

Schneetreiben, -2 Grad, matschiger Schnee


----------



## cytrax (10. Dezember 2012)

Kleiner Tipp mit dem Kabel vom Tacho...wickel es um die Bremsleitung, das sollte sicherer sein als deine Methode


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diekholzener (10. Dezember 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp mit dem Kabel vom Tacho...wickel es um die Bremsleitung, das sollte sicherer sein als deine Methode





Was ist das denn für eine Kamera ???


----------



## buschhase (10. Dezember 2012)

Ist ein GoPro 2. Die beste und denke auch meistgenutzte Kamera im Sportbereich oder auch viel in Fernsehberichten. Gerade wenn es um Fahrtaufnahmen von Autotests usw. geht.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## cytrax (11. Dezember 2012)

Diekholzener schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine Kamera ???



Jo Nico hat Recht  Wird auch wegen der hohen Bildqualität auch sehr oft im Fernsehn benutzt Galileo/Mythbusters usw... Geiles Teil, damit kann man schon tolle Sachen machen (wenn man das Schneiden beherrscht ) Gut das ich darin demnächst ein paar Unterrichtsstunden bekomme


----------



## Turbo-s (11. Dezember 2012)

GregPac schrieb:


> So, am Sa. Früh ging es mal los in den Schnee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War das hinter Wehrheim?


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (12. Dezember 2012)

MEINS STEHT ZUM VERKAUF!!!!
EINFACH IN MEINE SIGNATUR KLICKEN!!!


----------



## GregPac (12. Dezember 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> War das hinter Wehrheim?


 
Gutes Auge aber von meinem Start aus vor Wehrheim


----------



## Lateiner (13. Dezember 2012)

@Cube_Airmatic
Was ist das für ein Ständer an dem Rad?


----------



## Turbo-s (14. Dezember 2012)

GregPac schrieb:


> Gutes Auge aber von meinem Start aus vor Wehrheim



Usingen?


----------



## Schempi (14. Dezember 2012)

@Cube_Airmatic Herr Nachbar, durch was wirds denn ersetzt?


----------



## cmartin1 (15. Dezember 2012)

Hier mein neues MTB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HANZZ08 (15. Dezember 2012)

Mal wieder mein HANZZ, jetzt mit neuer Kurbel und Bash:




Gruß


----------



## GregPac (17. Dezember 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Usingen?


 
Si, wenn ich nach deinen Bildern gehe, fahre bzw. laufe ich regelmäßig an deinem Haus vorbei.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (18. Dezember 2012)

Schempi schrieb:


> @Cube_Airmatic Herr Nachbar, durch was wirds denn ersetzt?



Mal schaun, bin mir selber noch bissl unschlüssig, aber es wird wohl ne andere Marke werden.... Im Frühjahr weiß ich dann mehr...


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (18. Dezember 2012)

Lateiner schrieb:


> @Cube_Airmatic
> Was ist das für ein Ständer an dem Rad?



Wie der genau heißt weiß ich jetz nicht, aaaahhh doch "Superstand". 
Den hab ich hier gekauft...

Der isses....http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/MainSearchProductCategory.html?q=superstand+ausstellungsst%C3%A4nder


----------



## Lateiner (19. Dezember 2012)

Bis welche Reifenbreite passt der Halter?


----------



## Scholty (19. Dezember 2012)

Lateiner schrieb:


> Bis welche Reifenbreite passt der Halter?



Bis 2.60 steht hier beschrieben
http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI...0567&meta_categ_id=81660&ebayCategoryId=81660

oder auch hier
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0083QIDWU/?smid=A3URZGDBW42PHN&tag=mainseek-new-21&linkCode=asn&creative=6742&camp=1638&creativeASIN=B0083QIDWU&childASIN=B0083QIDWU&ascsubtag=1FcVtLpw4G70oV-19ES83Q"]Superstand Ausstellungsständer grau-metallic: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## Lateiner (19. Dezember 2012)

Ok dann muss ich mal schauen ob mei Reifen da reinpasst.Damit ich endlich diesen verdammten Ständer abbauen kann
Gruß Lateiner


----------



## Scholty (20. Dezember 2012)

Mein Alltagsrad. Neuer Lenker und vorne ein neues Schutzblech.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Dezember 2012)

Scholty schrieb:


> Mein Alltagsrad. Neuer Lenker und vorne ein neues Schutzblech....


 
 und 2 Schlösser, die (fast) mehr gekostet haben, als das Bike!

Vorbildlich - na dann "let it roll" im Alltag....schön ist zwar anders...MTB ist sicher auch anders...aber der Alltag hat eben seine eigenen (Spiel)Regeln. 
Wie gesagt - viel Spaß damit im täglichen Gebrauch....

Aber nicht im Gelände damit sehen lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scholty (20. Dezember 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> und 2 Schlösser, die (fast) mehr gekostet haben, als das Bike!
> 
> Vorbildlich - na dann "let it roll" im Alltag....schön ist zwar anders...MTB ist sicher auch anders...aber der Alltag hat eben seine eigenen (Spiel)Regeln.
> Wie gesagt - viel Spaß damit im täglichen Gebrauch....
> ...



Dafür hab ich ein anderes Rad


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Dezember 2012)

Scholty schrieb:


> Dafür hab ich ein anderes Rad


 
Dachte ich mir schon - wieder vorbildlich! 
BTW: Hast Du "nur" den Lenker in Rot geändert - oder auch gleich noch die Breite? Kann das auf dem Foto nicht so ganz erkennen....


----------



## Scholty (20. Dezember 2012)

Auch die Breite.
Der Lenker ist 780 mm breit . Hat mein AMS auch und das ist super bequem.


----------



## Turbo-s (20. Dezember 2012)

GregPac schrieb:


> Si, wenn ich nach deinen Bildern gehe, fahre bzw. laufe ich regelmäßig an deinem Haus vorbei.



    Ja ja, das hat man davon wenn man direkt am Taunusradweg gebaut hat... Hö Hö Hö....


----------



## Maas89 (22. Dezember 2012)

Endlich schwarze Reifen drauf und die grauen runter. Sieht 1000 mal besser aus. Sorry für die schlechte Quali


----------



## Diekholzener (22. Dezember 2012)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Endlich schwarze Reifen drauf und die grauen runter. Sieht 1000 mal besser aus. Sorry für die schlechte Quali



Das wird bei mir auch bald passieren. Diese grauen Reifen gehen gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maas89 (22. Dezember 2012)

Hätte es früher oder später sowieso gemacht aber jetzt wurde es früher weil der Hinterreifen der drauf war, war unter aller Sau! Der hat geeiert das alles zuspät war.


----------



## Foxi1988 (23. Dezember 2012)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Endlich schwarze Reifen drauf und die grauen runter. Sieht 1000 mal besser aus. Sorry für die schlechte Quali



Schaut gut aus...werd ich auch machen wenn meine abgefahren sind!


----------



## djwhitecraft (23. Dezember 2012)

Hi zusammen, bin hier schon länger angemeldet aber bis jetzt noch nicht zu wort gemeldet.
Hab mir im September ein neues Bike gekauft, bin jetzt mittlerweile ein paar Jahre nicht mehr gefahren. Aber jetzt hat mich der Virus wieder gepackt.

Dann hab ich mir ein Cube AMS 150 Race gekauft:














Gibt es eine Möglichkeit um den Lenker aufzuräumen ala Matchmaker? Hab nichts für Shimano und Formula one gefunden.


----------



## cytrax (23. Dezember 2012)

Hope Matchmarker 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10156981&postcount=7221


----------



## darkandy9929 (23. Dezember 2012)

schade das sowas nicht in rot gibs


----------



## djwhitecraft (23. Dezember 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Hope Matchmarker
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10156981&postcount=7221



dankeschöön


----------



## cytrax (24. Dezember 2012)

Aktueller Zustand


----------



## Scarx (24. Dezember 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Aktueller Zustand
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/57/wy/57wyys1p7jnc/large_P1030180.JPG?0



Schöne Details mit den Ventilkappen, Schaltauge und Schnellspanner am Sattelrohr! Gefällt! ;-)


----------



## cytrax (24. Dezember 2012)

Dankeschön  Schnellspanner, Sattelklemme und die Lenkerendstopfen sind von Hope und passen perfekt ins blau Konzept  außerdem liebe ich die CNC gefräßten Teile von Hope  Gewichtstechnisch vielleicht nicht immer optimal aber die Teile halten.

Die Roten Sachen hab ich einfach mal nur mit Edding übermalt  vielleicht pack ich demnächst mal den Nagellackentferner aus und entfern die ganz...Schaltauge plumst bald noch in nen Topf mit Rohrreiniger  und die roten Deckel der RX bekommen noch ne Carbonabdeckung.


----------



## darkandy9929 (24. Dezember 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Aktueller Zustand


 

ist dir gut gelungen gefällt Mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dommermuth (24. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
hab am Samstag meine Bremsleitungen auf rot umgestellt.
Es sind Jagwire Hyflow. ich hab heute bei meiner Testfahrt mal einige Bilder gemacht.






















Gruß und ein schönes Weihnachten wünsch ich euch.


----------



## darkandy9929 (24. Dezember 2012)

dommermuth : das wär ja was für mich


----------



## Scholty (24. Dezember 2012)

Das hat ja was.......


----------



## cytrax (24. Dezember 2012)

Sehr schön  Gibts die auch in blau?


----------



## FreshPrince (24. Dezember 2012)

Also mir gefällt´s auch sehr gut. Da hatte ich auch schon darüber nachgedacht. Mich hat nur immer der relativ hohe Preis für ein bisschen Schlauch und ein paar Anschlüsse gestört.


----------



## dommermuth (24. Dezember 2012)

Ist garnicht so teuer.
Die Leitungen plus den dementsprechendem Amschlußkit für vorn und hinten kostet so um die 40 und der Einbau ist auch echt easy.


----------



## FreshPrince (24. Dezember 2012)

Frohes Fest!


----------



## kampfgnom (24. Dezember 2012)

@cytrax:
Ja, aber die Farbe beisst sich in den meisten Fällen mit Eloxal-Blautönen.
Eine Rolle Schaltzughülle in dieser Farbe (auch Jagwire) habe ich noch hier liegen.


----------



## dommermuth (24. Dezember 2012)

Hier hab ich die Leitungen bestellt. Ist ein guter Laden mit gutem Sevice.

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24194_HyFlow-Bremsleitung-fuer-Scheibenbremsen-.html

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...k-Fit-Anschlusskit-fuer-Scheibenbremsen-.html

Ihr braucht nur noch ein Kit für die Bremsleitung zu Entlüften gibts auch hier, kann dann immer wieder für`s Entlüften genommen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (24. Dezember 2012)

Danke dir  Bei BC bestell ich auch desöfteren hab die aber noch nie gesehn^^ Entlüftungskit hab ich, wird eh langsam mal zeit und dann gienge das in einem. Züge und Bremsleitungen wechseln Lager schmieren usw.


----------



## Scarx (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich suche auch noch grüne Züge die zu meinem grünen Sixpack Lenker und den standart Naben vom 2012er Stereo Race passen...


----------



## Solarstromer (25. Dezember 2012)

Zuwachs in der Cubefamilie


----------



## Scarx (25. Dezember 2012)

Süß!  da war bestimmt jemand begeistert gestern wah?!


----------



## GreenTavern (25. Dezember 2012)

Dann zeige ich auch mal mein "neues" (war ein Testrad) Cube AMS 130 SL (2012er). Tolles Rad, ich bin bisher begeistert!


----------



## Solarstromer (25. Dezember 2012)

Scarx schrieb:


> Süß!  da war bestimmt jemand begeistert gestern wah?!




 und wie! Die erste  ganz kleine Runde wurde heute schon gedreht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (25. Dezember 2012)

Cube Elite


----------



## NaitsirhC (26. Dezember 2012)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Keeper1407 (26. Dezember 2012)

Gefällt mir!


----------



## Scarx (26. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ein Hardtail, dann dieses wirklich super das Bike!


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (26. Dezember 2012)

Danke, danke...es passt mir eben auch wie ein Turnschuh


----------



## franzam (26. Dezember 2012)

@ Bianchi. :Sind das die alten Corratec-Pedale?


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (27. Dezember 2012)

Ja gut erkannt. Hattest du diese auch mal in Benutzung ?

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mlehnen (29. Dezember 2012)

Samstags Morgens im Wald

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1280494
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1280495 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1280496
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1280502


----------



## deathmetal (29. Dezember 2012)

Sieht gut aus, Bike und Wald 



Mlehnen schrieb:


> Samstags Morgens im Wald
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1280494
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1280495
> ...


----------



## manurie (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab heute Tour auf befestigten Wegen gemacht, auf den Trails fährt man momentan wie in einem Flussbett runter, eben nur nass und schlammig, macht keinen Spass. Wetter war heute aber top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosso19842 (30. Dezember 2012)

Wollte mal mein neue Bike vorstellen
Lässt sich wirklich genial fahren, muss aber noch ein bischen umgebaut werden bin noch nicht so begeistert von den Laufrädern aber ein neuer lrs ist schon bestellt!


----------



## deathmetal (30. Dezember 2012)

Schönes Bike 
Hab das Gleiche 

Welches lrs hast du bestellt? Dachte ggf. auch an nen Neuen.



rosso19842 schrieb:


> Wollte mal mein neue Bike vorstellen
> Lässt sich wirklich genial fahren, muss aber noch ein bischen umgebaut werden bin noch nicht so begeistert von den Laufrädern aber ein neuer lrs ist schon bestellt!


----------



## xerto (30. Dezember 2012)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Schönes Bike
> Hab das Gleiche
> 
> Welches lrs hast du bestellt? Dachte ggf. auch an nen Neuen.



ihr kauft euch fahrräder für 3.500 e und nach der ersten ausfahrt bestellt ihr neue laufräder ? 

warum habt ihr nicht gleich darauf geachtet? 

Euch allen einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr


----------



## deathmetal (30. Dezember 2012)

Oh, das is das 29er oder?
Da hab ich mich glaub verschaut.

Und, man kann ja auch mehrere lrs nutzen für diverse Anforderungen,  bzgl. der Frage warum nicht gleich beim kauf n neuer Satz. 



deathmetal schrieb:


> Schönes Bike
> Hab das Gleiche
> 
> Welches lrs hast du bestellt? Dachte ggf. auch an nen Neuen.


----------



## rosso19842 (30. Dezember 2012)

ja ist das 29er...
naja es gibt fast keine gescheite Laufräder an Cube bikes ausser man kauft das Topmodell und das ist viel viel teurer!
ich mach erstmal hope/crest drauf aber wenn es vonn hope hoops die arch ex gibt hol ich mir die


----------



## deathmetal (30. Dezember 2012)

Hm... Die crest is aber ned grade alm/enduro tauglich.
Ich warte mal die ersten größeren touren ab und wenn's mich dann nervt schau ich mal was es so gibt.
Syntace wären schon was feines, wenn der Preis ned wäre.



rosso19842 schrieb:


> ja ist das 29er...
> naja es gibt fast keine gescheite Laufräder an Cube bikes ausser man kauft das Topmodell und das ist viel viel teurer!
> ich mach erstmal hope/crest drauf aber wenn es vonn hope hoops die arch ex gibt hol ich mir die


----------



## rosso19842 (30. Dezember 2012)

mh hatte vorher auch die crest auf meinem 130 er und kann mich nicht beschweren!für meinen zweck reichen die allemal und mit 360 neu waren sie auch günstig.ja syntace ist was feines aber für das geld bekommt man noch bessere sachen.


----------



## gpzmandel (31. Dezember 2012)

djwhitecraft schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, bin hier schon länger angemeldet aber bis jetzt noch nicht zu wort gemeldet.
> Hab mir im September ein neues Bike gekauft, bin jetzt mittlerweile ein paar Jahre nicht mehr gefahren. Aber jetzt hat mich der Virus wieder gepackt.
> 
> Dann hab ich mir ein Cube AMS 150 Race gekauft:
> ...



Hi,
sag maL ist der Lenker noch Original? Viel Rise 20er oder? Schmeiß der runter und kauft dir ein mit weniger Rise und breiter. Damit lässt sich das Bike schon viel besser fahren. Hab mir das 130 AMS gekauft. Sonst super Bike


----------



## oliver13007 (31. Dezember 2012)

Das ist nicht der Original Lenker...der Originale ist ein Syntace Vector DH 318 Oversized 780mm und 10mm Rise ...siehe meine Bildergalerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (31. Dezember 2012)

@Juppi warum hast Du den abmontiert war der der Lenker zu breit?


----------



## oliver13007 (31. Dezember 2012)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> @_Juppi_ warum hast Du den abmontiert war der der Lenker zu breit?



ich habe meinen Originalen Lenker noch dran  ich habe nur einen kürzeren Vorbau montiert...vom 80mm Syntace auf 50mm Easton und fährt sich jetzt um einiges direkter und besser !


----------



## gpzmandel (31. Dezember 2012)

ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir einen 50mm Vorbau von Sixpack dranmontieren soll.
Wie ist es beim Bergauf fahren kommt das Vorderrad beim so einen kurzen Vorbau nicht so schnell hoch. Bei abfahrten sehen ich darin einen Vorteil beim 50mm Vorbau.
Gruß Maik


----------



## oliver13007 (31. Dezember 2012)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir einen 50mm Vorbau von Sixpack dranmontieren soll.
> Wie ist es beim Bergauf fahren kommt das Vorderrad beim so einen kurzen Vorbau nicht so schnell hoch. Bei abfahrten sehen ich darin einen Vorteil beim 50mm Vorbau.
> Gruß Maik



Also ich habe damit keine Probleme...außerdem haben wir ja in dem 150er AMS ne Talas die von 150 auf 120mm abgesenkt werden kann


----------



## gpzmandel (31. Dezember 2012)

Erklär mir doch mal einer warum man sich an einem All Mountain - Enduro Bike eine XTR Kurbel dran baut ???


----------



## buschhase (31. Dezember 2012)

Viel besser gefragt, wieso lässt man die Felgenaufkleber dran 

Sry, aber zum Ende des Jahres, musste der nochmal gebracht werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djwhitecraft (31. Dezember 2012)

@gpzmandel
Genau juppi hat es schon gesagt, der ist nicht original. Aber ich hab den gratis dazu bekommen  Wollte einfach mal testen mit dem Originalen ist es ein wenig "unbequem" mit diesem Vorbau muss den Vorbau noch wechseln.
 @juppi13007 
Bist du zufrieden mit der Bremse? Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl meine Bremse beisst nicht so richtig zu, ist mir nur Samstag aufgefallen, als ich einen ziemlich steilen Trail runter bin.
Gut ich habe auch das Gefühl mit meiner Gabel stimmt was nicht, hab sie max 50% zum einfedern gebracht, SAG und alles ist zwar ok, Druckstufe ändert sich auch nicht viel.


----------



## OIRAM (31. Dezember 2012)

*


dommermuth schrieb:







Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Ist das ne Teekanne an Deinem Lenker 

Schöne Farbkombi ... 



GreenTavern schrieb:



			Dann zeige ich auch mal mein "neues" (war ein Testrad) Cube AMS 130 SL (2012er). Tolles Rad, ich bin bisher begeistert! 





Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Schönes Rad...  die 180° Aufnahme hat was... 


Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## cmartin1 (31. Dezember 2012)

```

```











Der weiße Ritchey Lenker war mir zu schmal, der T3 ist echt genial!

Grüße aus Wien
Martin


----------



## oliver13007 (31. Dezember 2012)

djwhitecraft schrieb:


> @_juppi13007_
> Bist du zufrieden mit der Bremse? Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl meine Bremse beisst nicht so richtig zu, ist mir nur Samstag aufgefallen, als ich einen ziemlich steilen Trail runter bin.
> Gut ich habe auch das Gefühl mit meiner Gabel stimmt was nicht, hab sie max 50% zum einfedern gebracht, SAG und alles ist zwar ok, Druckstufe ändert sich auch nicht viel.



Bis auf das quitschen ab und an bin ich hoch zufrieden mit der Formula one. Die packt "saumäßig" zu, für viele nicht feinfühlig genug, aber ich mag das...ich kann selber feinfühlig bremsen. der druckpukt ist super. leider schwer zu sagen was deiner bremse fehlt. ferndiagnose ist leider schlecht...würde mal entlüften! hört sich danach an. 

wegen der federgabel schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=407819


----------



## Scarx (1. Januar 2013)

Hey wenn einer Probleme mit seiner Bremse hat, ich hab noch ne neue Formula RX rumfliegen xD da die ja so beliebt ist werde ich die bestimmt schnell los xD


----------



## Lateiner (1. Januar 2013)

Hey die Formula RX ist ja an sich ne gute Bremse aber ich habe immer nach Regenfahrten oder ähnlichem das Problem da die Scheibe relativ stark schleift wisst ihr was das sein kann und wie ich das wegbekomme oder ist das normal nach Schlammfahrten?Und ich muss demnächst neue Beläge draufmachen und frage mich wie da in die Bremse neue Beläge reinpassen sollen und die neuen ja schon etwas dickeer sind und anscheinend müssen dafür die Kolben etwas zurück aber wie?
Gruß Lateiner


----------



## Asko (1. Januar 2013)

Wenn sie nur nach Regenfahrten schleift würd ich mir da keine großen Sorgen machen.

Wenn deine alten Beläge abgefahren sind nimmst du einfach einen Schraubenzieher oder ähnliches, fährst zwischen die Beläge und drückst das ganze auseinander.
Allerdings solltest du das wirklich nur mit eingebauten Belägen machen, ansonsten besteht die Gefahr die Kolben kaputt zu machen.


----------



## Scarx (1. Januar 2013)

Guck mal nach Formula RX bremsen- Foren, da findest du nur bescherden über ständiges Schleifen und schlechtes Einstellen der Bremsen. Das war einer der Gründe warum ich auf XT umgestiegen bin. Klar die Bremskraft von Formula ist kaum zu toppen aber das geschleife ging mir zu arg aufn keks.


----------



## rosso19842 (1. Januar 2013)

mach dir ein paar shimano xt ice tec scheiben drauf und die probleme sind weg


----------



## Lateiner (1. Januar 2013)

Was ist an den Scheiben anders als an denen von Formula ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidewiththeFlow (1. Januar 2013)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> mach dir ein paar shimano xt ice tec scheiben drauf und die probleme sind weg



Nicht alles ist mit shimpanso zu lösen.es gibt unzählige Bikes, an denen Formula bremsanlagen im originalzustand ohne Beanstandung funktionieren.
Die RX ging schon ohne ect und sonstigem gedöns schleiffrei einzustellen.
Viele bikehersteller überfüllen nach dem kürzen die Systeme, da die bremsen mit montiertem laufrad entlüftet werden.
Überflüssiges DOT ablassen, die nehmerkolben mobilisieren  und der ach so kleine Spalt zwischen den Belägen wird plötzlich doppelt so groß.

Bei uns im laden (cube und andere Hersteller) hab ich dieses Problem tagtäglich..und bisher konnte ich jede bremse zum schweigen bringen.


----------



## Scarx (1. Januar 2013)

Tja, aber wenn die Leute dir die bikes tagtäglich bringen, weil sie es selber nicht hinbekommen mit den Bremsen, ist die Bremse zumindest in der Handhabung *******. Und die Tatsache, dass Formula bei der neuen serie extra an einer Erweiterung des Spaltes gearbeitet hat, zeigt doch, dass es ein häufig auftretendes Problem war.
Und für mich HAT shimpanso das Problem gelöst


----------



## dommermuth (1. Januar 2013)

Ja OIRAM. Es ist eine Teekanne.
http://www.google.de/imgres?q=teeka...=145&start=0&ndsp=55&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0,i:100


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (1. Januar 2013)

Scarx schrieb:


> Tja, aber wenn die Leute dir die bikes tagtäglich bringen, weil sie es selber nicht hinbekommen mit den Bremsen, ist die Bremse zumindest in der Handhabung *******. Und die Tatsache, dass Formula bei der neuen serie extra an einer Erweiterung des Spaltes gearbeitet hat, zeigt doch, dass es ein häufig auftretendes Problem war.
> Und für mich HAT shimpanso das Problem gelöst



Die Kunden müssen es nicht nicht bringen , da der Fehler , welcher ja nicht einmal dem Produkt geschuldet ist, bei der Montage schon behoben wird.

Dass Formula den roll-back erhöht hat, wird sicher nicht daran liegen, dass ihr Produkt nicht funktioniert.
Der bisherige roll-back von 0,3-0,35 wäre ausreichend, wenn alle Toleranzen, der restlichen Bauteile (Rahmen, Gabel, nabe) passen würden.
Nichts desto trotz ist es ja wünschenswert,w ein sehr gutes Produkt besser zu machen.
Aber jeder hat diesbezüglich andre Ansichten...ich könnte mich aktuell ziemlich über diverse andere Hersteller aufregen, da ich genug ärger mit denen habe.
Hilft halt nur Fehler suchen, versuchen zu beheben, oder austauschen...

Was ich damit sagen will: 
Im ersten step sollte man, bevor man etwas verteufelt, versuchen die Fehlerursache zu finden und zu beheben und nicht alles nachplappern, was ein kleiner, unzufriedener Prozentsatz, der Endkunden wiedergibt


----------



## Lateiner (1. Januar 2013)

Was genau ist der roll back?


----------



## Scarx (1. Januar 2013)

Hier gehts nicht um nachplappern sondern um eigene und die Erfahrungen die viele andere gemacht haben. Formula hätte sich ja auch um die Dosierbarkeit kümmern können aaaaber sie haben den "roll-back" vergrößert, was soll das sonst sein als eine reaktion auf diskussion und Reklamation?!
Aber ist mir au wurscht ich mag formula nicht mehr so wie du anscheinend andere marken... gott sei dank haben wir die wahl


----------



## Scarx (1. Januar 2013)

Ich denke mal der Weg, den die Bremskolben beim lösen des Bremshebels, zurück in den Bremssattel, gehen. Einfach wie weit die Beläge auseinander gehen wenn du aufhörst zu bremsen. (Kannte den Begriff auch nicht)


----------



## Lateiner (1. Januar 2013)

Ok hab mir sowas in der Art auch gedacht.Aber ich muss sagen in Sachen Dosierbarkeit ist die RX top zumindest für mich.


----------



## Scarx (2. Januar 2013)

Hast du schon die xt 785 ausprobiert? Also im Vergleich ist die RX wie ne Handbremse eines Autos montiert an ein Fahrrad ;D, XT hat aber auch weniger kraft. Am liebsten würde ich ne Xt vorne und ne Formula hinten verbauen. Aber eine 200er Scheibe vorne kompensiert das, was an Kraft fehlt. Aach basteln macht fast soviel spaß wie das Fahren xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateiner (2. Januar 2013)

Kann eigentlich garnich richtig beurteilen weil das meine erste hydraulische Scheibenbremse.


----------



## Scarx (2. Januar 2013)

Die RX war auch meine erste


----------



## Soldi (2. Januar 2013)

Lateiner schrieb:


> Was ist an den Scheiben anders als an denen von Formula ?


Die Shimanos sind ein paar zehntel Milimeter dicker, deshalb verformen Sie sich bei Gewaltbremsungen nicht so, vertragen etwas heftigere Gewaltbremsungen und neigen deshalb auch nicht so schnell zum Vibrieren. Durch mehr Material nehmen Sie etwas mehr Wärme auf, bzw. leiten sie diese besser ab (meine Formulascheiben waren leider sehr schnell blau). Die Konstruktion ist aufwändiger (aber auch schwerer). Bei einem Händler mit guten Shimanokonditionen kosten sie die Hälfte der zweiteiligen Formulas.
Ich würde mein Bike wieder umrüsten
, es ist auf jeden Fall deutlich besser geworden!


----------



## gpzmandel (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo Cube Fans,
ich habe mir letztes Jahr das Cube AMS 130 gekauft. Da waren auch die Formula RX drauf. Von der Bremspower her sind die schon gut, aber die Dosierbarkeit ist schlecht. Daher habe ich Sie an mein Hardtail gebaut und die SLX mit XT Scheiben verkauft. Für mein neues Cube hatte ich zu auswahl die Saint Bremsen, aber ich habe mich für Hope Tech Evo M4 entschieden.  Noch mal zu den RX Bremsen ja das Rasseln oder Klingeln kommt ab und zu vor das machen aber auch andere Bremsen. Daher ist es immer die Frage was man will und wieviel Geld gib ich für gute Bremsen aus.


----------



## kaktusflo (4. Januar 2013)

Zur Abwechselung mal wieder ein paar Bilder 







Die Ganganzeige ist mittlerweile nimmer dran!


----------



## Scarx (4. Januar 2013)

Nettes stereo... aber warum keine ispec halterung?!
Wenn du schon XT und XT am lenker hast?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_2012 (4. Januar 2013)

Ispec hat er doch.


----------



## Scarx (4. Januar 2013)

Sieht im 2. Bild nicht so aus...


----------



## messias (4. Januar 2013)

EDITH: Hier stand Mist.


----------



## FR-Sniper (4. Januar 2013)

falls jemand sein Hardteil-Rahmen in 18 Zoll gegen ein Stereo-Rahmen (18") tauschen will (mit wertausgleich!), ich hätte das hier im Angebot:




(der ursprüngliche Käufer aus dem BM hat nicht überwiesen und meldet sich nicht mehr  Honks gibts halt auch.... )


----------



## kaktusflo (4. Januar 2013)

Das mit der Halterung für die XT hab ich mir mal angeschaut, aber einen Vorteil konnte ich nicht wirklich erkennen!? 

Was mich in letzter Zeit eher beschäftigt hat ist meine Gabel. Welche (bezahlbare) Alternative zur Revelation könnt Ihr empfehlen? Standrohre gerne 34 oder 36...


----------



## Scarx (4. Januar 2013)

Äm je nachdem was du verdienst ne fox?! ;D


----------



## Upgrayedd (4. Januar 2013)

Was ist mit der Relevation falsch?


----------



## kaktusflo (4. Januar 2013)

Die Fox Talas sind unheimlich Teuer, 1k für ne Gabel ist schon mal ne Ansage! Ob sich das lohnt?

Die Revelation ist vom Grundsatz schon ok. Mein Gedanke war der, dass ich ne 203 er Bremsscheibe montiert hab, die Führungsbuchsen waren ruck zuck hin. 
lch denke, dass es auch an der zu "dünnen" 32er Gabel liegen könnte, da jetzt größere Kräfte wirken!? Die Gabel ist für max 203 freigegeben. 34 oder 36 er mit ner Freigabe bis 210 ist hier vielleicht besser


----------



## Upgrayedd (4. Januar 2013)

Kann man doch wechseln oder? sicher billiger als ne neue Gabel! 
Und falls sie wieder so ne kurze Lebensdauer haben sollten kann man sichs ja nochmal überlegen, ob man eine neue (oder Bikemarkt) Gabel kauft.


----------



## Scarx (4. Januar 2013)

Ich bezweifle das es an der bremsscheibe liegt. Wenn die gabel dafür ausgelegt ist, ist sie für die kräfte und weit mehr getestet worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solarstromer (5. Januar 2013)

Ich fahre auch seit September (Umrüstung von Hayers auf XT) die Relevation mit ner 203er Scheibe. Bis jetzt gabs noch keine Probleme.


----------



## Sirrah73 (5. Januar 2013)

Du wärst nicht der erste der mit 203er auf ner Revelation fährt. Das sollte ohne Probleme klappen, es sei denn Deine Revelation hat so oder so nen Schlag weg. Was ich jetzt aber auch nicht Deinem Post entnehmen kann.


----------



## Speci007 (5. Januar 2013)

kaktusflo schrieb:


> Das mit der Halterung für die XT hab ich mir mal angeschaut, aber einen Vorteil konnte ich nicht wirklich erkennen!?
> 
> Was mich in letzter Zeit eher beschäftigt hat ist meine Gabel. Welche (bezahlbare) Alternative zur Revelation könnt Ihr empfehlen? Standrohre gerne 34 oder 36...



Hi,

*Suntour Durolux *

+preiswert

+sehr steif

+selber einfach zu warten

+super Service

-keine Prestigegabel wie überteuerte Fox......


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. Januar 2013)

X-Fusion?


----------



## JDEM (5. Januar 2013)

X-Fusion ist bestimmt nicht verkehrt, kommt man aber leider schlecht dran in DE... aber deutlich besser als ne überteuerte Fox 

Durolux ist bestimmt auch nicht verkehrt. Ne Lyrik sollte man auch mal ins Auge fassen, die bekommt man zu guten Preisen (aber ja keine alte 2Step kaufen)!


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. Januar 2013)

Wenn man Reset Racing kontakiert, sollte das *eigentlich* kein Problem sein. Ansonsten kann man sie ja aus dem Amiland importieren lassen. Die MZ 44 wäre auch eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## JDEM (5. Januar 2013)

Reset liefert nur was sie auf Lager haben und ein bisschen Wettbewerb auf dem Markt hat auch noch nie geschadet 

Ne X-Fusion Velvet werd ich mir wohl trotzdem mal aus den USA bestellen. bei den Preisen lohnt sich das ja noch mit Zoll/Steuern trotzdem!


----------



## Upgrayedd (5. Januar 2013)

Sooo mal ein Bild 

Als kleines Weihnachtsupdate gabs die RS Reverb.


----------



## Pausenaugust (5. Januar 2013)

Meine Krücke....vor:





und nach :




dem Rahmenruch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pausenaugust (5. Januar 2013)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *So, hab mein Projekt "Winterbike" nochmals überarbeitet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die größe der Bremsscheiben hinten ist eigentlich nicht zugelassen am Cube, da soll es Probleme mit Rissen gegeben haben


----------



## OIRAM (5. Januar 2013)

*Danke fÃ¼r den HinweiÃ, Pausenaugust.

Hab den Bremsadapter zu nem drittel eingesÃ¤gt (Sollbruchstelle) 

Da kannst Du mit der Gabel gleich weiter machen, die ist mit 120 mm FW zu lang, die Reifen zu breit, der Downhill LRS von Sixpack und der Fahrer viel zu schwer.

Ich finds geil, wie es imo ist. 
Wenns im A.... geht, gibts 2,-â¬ Aluschrottgeld und ich hol mir wieder nen neuen Gebrauchtrahmen, wie diesen, fÃ¼r kleines Geld.

Besten GruÃ, Mario*


----------



## HansDampf89 (6. Januar 2013)

@ OIRAM: ich find dein Bike auch sehr geil so wie´s ist 

Was ist das denn führ ein LRS? Suche auch etwas stabileres für mein LTD


----------



## OIRAM (6. Januar 2013)

*Danke HansDampf89.

Der LRS ist von  Sixpack...
die Felge ist Model Resident...
und die Naben sind Model S.A.M., die kann man über div. Converter Kits für verschiedene Achstypen umbauen.
Die HR Nabe ist im Freilauf sehr leise.

Den LRS haben mir die Sixpack(er) für nen super Kurs aufgebaut, da ich ursprünglich nen anderen haben wollte, der nicht mehr Lieferbar ist.

Zum Thema oben:

Ich fahr in meinem Stereo ne MZ44, bin nach wie vor zufrieden damit. P/L sind top.

Beste Grüße, Mario*


----------



## HansDampf89 (6. Januar 2013)

Danke für den Tip


----------



## sathosch3 (6. Januar 2013)

Hier unsere Familie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruemelmonster (6. Januar 2013)

Dein Objektiv hat aber eine ziemlich asymmetrische Verzerrung. Rechts wirkt alles viel kleiner.


----------



## ThomasAC (6. Januar 2013)

Nach langer Pause heute im Aachener Wald:


----------



## QBE84 (6. Januar 2013)

@ Pausenaugust

wo ist dir denn der Ldt. Rahmen gebrochen ? also an welcher Stelle des Rahmens


----------



## KermitFrosch666 (6. Januar 2013)

QBE84 schrieb:


> @ Pausenaugust
> 
> wo ist dir denn der Ldt. Rahmen gebrochen ? also an welcher Stelle des Rahmens



Also wenn du den Bruch auf dem untern Fotos suchst (so wie ich es getan habe  ) fällt irgendwann auf, dass es wahrscheinlich ein neuer (und nicht gebrochener) Rahmen ist  

oh man, dass ist mir echt spät aufgefallen


----------



## Lateiner (7. Januar 2013)

Des untere ist ein LTD Rahmen und der obere ist Limited würde ich sagen


----------



## QBE84 (7. Januar 2013)

@ KermitFrosch666

Mach dir nichts draus ich dachte auch zuerst was hat er den getauscht damit es ein vorher und nachher gibt... Kurbel ?, Federgabel ? oder LRS ? Bis mir dann auffiel achja es ist der Rahmen


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (7. Januar 2013)

QBE84 schrieb:


> @ KermitFrosch666
> 
> Mach dir nichts draus ich dachte auch zuerst was hat er den getauscht damit es ein vorher und nachher gibt... Kurbel ?, Federgabel ? oder LRS ? Bis mir dann auffiel achja es ist der Rahmen



Ich bin auch drauf reingefallen! 

Aber in dem Fall, ist es zumindest optisch eine Verbesserung... Der neue Rahmen sieht in meinen Augen besser aus!


----------



## stonele (7. Januar 2013)

Bin jetzt auch ein CUBEr


----------



## Felge31 (7. Januar 2013)

stonele schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch ein CUBEr



Glückwunsch. Ich habe keine Ahnung. Aber sieht klasse aus.


----------



## Scarx (7. Januar 2013)

Willkommen im club


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (7. Januar 2013)

kaktusflo schrieb:


> Was mich in letzter Zeit eher beschÃ¤ftigt hat ist meine Gabel. Welche (bezahlbare) Alternative zur Revelation kÃ¶nnt Ihr empfehlen? Standrohre gerne 34 oder 36...



Gegenfrage...was sind Deine Absichten mit solch einer Gabel?? Was heiÃt bezahltbar?? Da versteht der eine 1000â¬ der andere nur 250â¬ drunter! Dein Gewicht?? Wieviel Federweg??

Mal ne schnelle Info: Wenn das fÃ¼r dein Stereo mit 140mm Federweg ist hast Du aktuell max 150mm vorne in der Gabel...dann solltest Du auf die EinbaulÃ¤nge der Gabel achten...daduch verÃ¤ndert sich auch die Geometrie und somit erlischt auch die Garantie auf Dein Bike! 

Ich habe mir auch mal Ã¼berlegt mit fÃ¼r mein AMS 150 eine Fox 34 160mm zu holen, aber dadurch verÃ¤ndert sich die Geometrie, keine Garantie mehr und die Gabel kostet 999â¬...und fÃ¼r 1500-1700â¬ bekommt man ein gutes Hanzz Pro 2012!  Was meine eigentlich Absicht umzurÃ¼sten schnell in den Schatten gestellt hat. 

Wenn also Deine Absichten zur GabelÃ¤nderung darin liegen, mehr Enduro, Bikepark, SprÃ¼nge etc. zu fahren...kauf Dir ein gebrauchtes Enduro oder DH Bike...das macht mehr Sinn, als das umrÃ¼sten. Was bringt Dir ne Fett Gabel, wenn die LaufrÃ¤der nicht mitspielen oder Hintebau nicht dementsprechend konstruiert wurde. 

Warum brauchst Du ne 203mm Bremsscheibe?? Also meine Formula One 180mm hÃ¤lt auch auf krassen Abfahrten! Die neue XT oder SLX 180mm sind auch super...wenn nicht besser als die Formula One...
203mm ist wieder so ne UmrÃ¼stung ala "Wer hat den GrÃ¶Ãten" Dein Bike wiegt keine 18kg wie ein DHler...nur Dein Gewicht kenne ich nicht  Aber ich wiege 93kg und Bremse mit 180mm Scheiben und es reicht!!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (7. Januar 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> ...und für 1500-1700 bekommt man ein gutes Hanzz Pro 2012!  Was meine eigentlich Absicht umzurüsten schnell in den Schatten gestellt hat.
> ...



Genau den gleichen Gedankengang hatte ich auch. 
Konsequenz: Stereo wird demnächst verkauft und das Hanzz trudelt schon diese Woche bei mir ein.


----------



## oliver13007 (7. Januar 2013)

Das wird bei mir auch so sein...noch was sparen und im Sommer kommt dann das Hanzz als 2tes Bike in den Keller


----------



## Pausenaugust (7. Januar 2013)

Lateiner schrieb:


> Des untere ist ein LTD Rahmen und der obere ist Limited würde ich sagen


beides Limited.... der alte ist unterhalb des Schnellspanners der Sattelstütze gebrochen.
Ich bin warscheinlich zu schwer


----------



## Pausenaugust (7. Januar 2013)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Danke für den Hinweiß, Pausenaugust.
> 
> Hab den Bremsadapter zu nem drittel eingesägt (Sollbruchstelle)
> 
> ...


*
Sollte keine Kritik sein, ich find das Rad Super, nur ich hatte auch mal hinten eine 185'er Scheibe und hab es geändert, nachdem ich von anderen von Problemen gehört hatte.
Aber von so etwas wie Adapter ansägen hab ich noch nicht gehört. Mich würde mal ein Bild davon Interessieren,wie das Aussieht.. wäre vieleicht auch etwas für mich.*
*Gruß
Alex*


----------



## Hmmwv (7. Januar 2013)

Leute lasst es doch bitte eure Bremsenteile anzusägen! Es ist garantiert sicherer und besser hinten die erlaubte Größe einzuhalten als ein größeres Bremsmoment zu ermöglichen das ihr durch einen Schnitt wieder vernichtet wobei niemand sagen kann wie stark der Adapter dadurch geschwächt ist. Ich vermute weiters das der Adapter dort aufgrund von Schwingungen den Dauerbruchtot sterben wird.


----------



## Lateiner (7. Januar 2013)

Ich verstehe nicht mal für was das Ansägen gut sein soll.


----------



## OIRAM (7. Januar 2013)

*Hey Leute das war nur ein Spaß, mit dem ansägen des Bremsadapters.



Pausenaugust schrieb:




Sollte keine Kritik sein, ich find das Rad Super, nur ich hatte auch mal hinten eine 185'er Scheibe und hab es geändert, nachdem ich von anderen von Problemen gehört hatte.
Aber von so etwas wie Adapter ansägen hab ich noch nicht gehört. Mich würde mal ein Bild davon Interessieren,wie das Aussieht.. wäre vieleicht auch etwas für mich.
Gruß
Alex

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Vielleicht sollt ich auch mal die 40,- für ne neue Scheibe und den passenden Adapter in die Hand nehmen.
Das Rad ist eben aus teilen die ich übrig hatte, zusammen gebaut.

Beste Grüße, Mario*


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (7. Januar 2013)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Hey Leute das war nur ein Spaß, mit dem ansägen des Bremsadapters.
> ...*





Wer konnte das denn bitte auch wirklich Ernst nehmen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasAC (7. Januar 2013)

Pausenaugust schrieb:


> beides Limited.... der alte ist unterhalb des Schnellspanners der Sattelstütze gebrochen.
> Ich bin warscheinlich zu schwer



Sieht für mich nach einem Schweißfehler aus, hast Du den Rahmen auf Garantie/Gewährleistung ersetzt bekommen?


----------



## spessarträuber (7. Januar 2013)

Sattelstütze zu weit ausgezogen, bzw. Mindesteinstecktiefe nicht beachtet??


----------



## CJee83 (8. Januar 2013)




----------



## Pausenaugust (8. Januar 2013)

ThomasAC schrieb:


> Sieht für mich nach einem Schweißfehler aus, hast Du den Rahmen auf Garantie/Gewährleistung ersetzt bekommen?


Cube gibt nur 5 Jahre Garantie.....ich war 4 Wochen drüber
Die haben nicht mit sich reden lassen. Ich hab 140  mit neuer Sattelstütze zahlen dürfen.



spessarträuber schrieb:


> Sattelstütze zu weit ausgezogen, bzw. Mindesteinstecktiefe nicht beachtet??


Sattelstütze war midestens 10 cm unter dem Oberrohr, markierung war nicht zu sehen. Also nicht mein Fehler.


----------



## andi_tool (8. Januar 2013)

hmmmmm

Cube gibt *nur* 5 Jahre Garantie?

Du weißt schon, wie lang die gesetzliche Garantie ist? Natürlich gibt es einen Haufen andere Hersteller, die eine viel längere Garantie geben. Die sind dann aber normalerweise in einer anderen Preisklasse...





Pausenaugust schrieb:


> Cube gibt nur 5 Jahre Garantie.....ich war 4 Wochen drüber
> Die haben nicht mit sich reden lassen. Ich hab 140  mit neuer Sattelstütze zahlen dürfen.
> 
> 
> Sattelstütze war midestens 10 cm unter dem Oberrohr, markierung war nicht zu sehen. Also nicht mein Fehler.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (8. Januar 2013)

Pausenaugust schrieb:


> Die haben nicht mit sich reden lassen. Ich hab 140  mit neuer Sattelstütze zahlen dürfen.


140 inkl. Stütze ist doch supergünstig, das sind doch sicherlich Sonderkonditionen, weil der Rahmen kaputtgegangen ist, oder?
(Hättest den Rahmen trotzdem ersetzt bekommen müssen - bei der Einstecktiefe der Stütze kanns nur ein Schweiß-/Materialfehler sein.)

Finds übrigens toll, wie du mit dem LTD bei Marathons dabei bist - hab mir deine Fotos mal angeschaut. Muss ja nicht jeder mit nem teuren Plastikrenner da rumfahren.
Wie kommts, dass du DT-Swiss-Naben in die schweren Alex-Felgen eingebaut hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pausenaugust (9. Januar 2013)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> 140 inkl. Stütze ist doch supergünstig, das sind doch sicherlich Sonderkonditionen, weil der Rahmen kaputtgegangen ist, oder?
> (Hättest den Rahmen trotzdem ersetzt bekommen müssen - bei der Einstecktiefe der Stütze kanns nur ein Schweiß-/Materialfehler sein.)
> 
> Finds übrigens toll, wie du mit dem LTD bei Marathons dabei bist - hab mir deine Fotos mal angeschaut. Muss ja nicht jeder mit nem teuren Plastikrenner da rumfahren.
> Wie kommts, dass du DT-Swiss-Naben in die schweren Alex-Felgen eingebaut hast?


*Die Felgen hab ich so gekauft, weil ich welche gebraucht hab nachdem ich meine  Hs 33 rausgeschmissen und auf Scheibenbremsen umgerüstet hab und die Laufräder haben nur knappe 100  gekostet. Der Rahmen war tatsächlich ein Sonderpreis. Vieleicht hatte der Händler doch ein schlechtes Gewissen
Danke wegen der Fotos, für mich zählt der Olympische Gedanke "Dabei sein ist alles" hauptsache Spass, ich will nur durchhalten und ankommen.
In Carbon hätte ich kein Vertrauen, außerdem ist es zu Teuer. Meine bessere Hälfte würde mir was erzählen

Gruß
Alex *


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (10. Januar 2013)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> ...
> Konsequenz: Stereo wird demnächst verkauft und das Hanzz trudelt schon diese Woche bei mir ein.



Und da ist es auch schon:





Frisch vom Händler. 

Wird in Kürze noch einiges geändert... anderer Dämpfer, Bereifung und Bremsen. Aber leider hat so ziemlich alles davon mindestens ne Woche Lieferzeit, weil aktuell ausverkauft...


----------



## FR-Sniper (10. Januar 2013)

@CJee83 schön schlicht, gefällt mir 
aber ist dir die Front nicht bischen zu hoch? (ist nur eine Frage!)

@Al_Carbon das hat aber mal einen ganz andern Einsatzzweck als das Stereo  , Farbe wäre nich mein Favorit, aber sonst


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (10. Januar 2013)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ...
> @Al_Carbon das hat aber mal einen ganz andern Einsatzzweck als das Stereo  , ...



Na du erzählst Sachen! 
Aber um ehrlich zu sein, war die Kaufentscheidung weniger eine Frage des "brauchen" als viel mehr des "haben wollen"! 
Habe ja auch noch das Reaction für Touren.



FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ...
> Farbe wäre nich mein Favorit, aber sonst



Um wieder ganz ehrlich zu sein, gefällt mir das SL farblich auch besser. 
Aber preislich war mir das einfach zu teuer. In Real wirkt es aber nicht so bunt wie's auf dem Foto ausschaut, denke ich werde mich damit anfreunden!
Die Decals an den Felgen und der Gabel verschwinden schon mal in Kürze und ich werde evtl. einen Kumpel fragen, ob er mir den blauen Umlenkhebel umlackieren/-eloxieren kann.
Denke dann schaut's von der Farbgebung bereits etwas dezenter aus, oder?


----------



## CJee83 (10. Januar 2013)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> @_CJee83_ schön schlicht, gefällt mir
> aber ist dir die Front nicht bischen zu hoch? (ist nur eine Frage!)
> 
> Du hast recht, die Front baut recht hoch. Bin schon am umbauen. Reduzier grad den Vorbau von 75 auf 60 und n anderer Lenker kommt dran mit weniger Rise.


----------



## knoerrli (10. Januar 2013)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> ...In Real wirkt es aber nicht so bunt wie's auf dem Foto ausschaut, denke ich werde mich damit anfreunden!..



Mach erstmal ordentlich Dreck dran, dann fallen die hellen Farben garnicht mehr auf! 

Ich finde die Farben Klasse, ähnlich dem Two 15 von 2012.


----------



## Scarx (10. Januar 2013)

CJee83 schrieb:


>


ist das mehr als 150mm Federweg an der Gabel?!


----------



## Upgrayedd (10. Januar 2013)

Die Lyrik hat 160 mm


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Januar 2013)

Meins mal wieder zur Feier der Beendigung der ewig langen Standzeit:


----------



## CJee83 (10. Januar 2013)

Jo, hat 160mm. Ich weiss is n Stereo. Aber der Hauptrahmen müsste eh der gleiche sein wie beim Fritzz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scarx (10. Januar 2013)

danke leute!
Das mit dem rahmen hab ich die Typen von Cube auch gefragt, da kam keine antwort. Spiele nämlich grad mit dem gedanken an mein stereo ne 160mm zu bauen. 
Wie ist die Lyrik so?


----------



## Vincy (10. Januar 2013)

Ist es aber nicht. Zwar sehr ähnlich, aber nicht identisch. 



 


*Stereo vs Fritzz*


@ Scarx 

Kann man mit 160mm Gabel fahren, fahren ja auch Einige hier damit. Ist aber ohne Freigabe seitens Cube, somit ohne Garantie.
Je nachdem, welche Gabeleinbauhöhe man da hat, verändert sich dadurch der LW/SW um ca 1° (flacher) und das Tretlager kommt etwas höher.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (11. Januar 2013)

knoerrli schrieb:


> Mach erstmal ordentlich Dreck dran, dann fallen die hellen Farben garnicht mehr auf!
> 
> Ich finde die Farben Klasse, ähnlich dem Two 15 von 2012.



Genau das habe ich vor , aber leider kommen die neuen Teile erst in einer Woche! 
Und das wo das Wetter endlich besser wird! Aber wie gut, dass das Stereo "noch" da ist! 

@ Müs: so musses aussehen! 

Ist das vorne der Baron in 2.5?
Habe mir den auch geordert, weil ich den in 2.3 am Stereo saugeil fand.
Hinten kommt die Queen in 2.4 druf.
Allerdings habe ich vorne etwas Bedenken wegen der Gabelbrücke. Die baut bei der Domain extrem niedrig. Also im direkten Vergleich zur Talas jedenfalls.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Januar 2013)

Nee, das ist der Maxxis Swampthing 2.5". Und keine Angst, der Reifen wird auch bei der Domain passen .


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (11. Januar 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Nee, das ist der Maxxis Swampthing 2.5". Und keine Angst, der Reifen wird auch bei der Domain passen .



Passen schon, aber ich glaube die Brücke ist dann als Dreckschaber im Dauereinsatz! 
Bei der Marry in 2.35 sind gerade mal 6...7 mm Luft nach oben und der Baron baut 1-2 mm höher. Aber werde es testen.


----------



## CJee83 (11. Januar 2013)

Hey Vincy,

merci für die Darstellung. Hast recht. 
Klar, die Garantie verfällt. 

Der Hauptgrund, warum ich die Gabel eingebaut hab, ist die hörere Steifigkeit zur vorherigen RS Sektor Coil. Zumindest hab ich den Eindruck. Die Front und das Tretlager kam höher. Aber das stört mich nicht sonderlich. Neuerdings ist ein 60er Vorbau negativ und n breiterer Lenker verbaut. 



By the way, hätte eben diese Gabel abzugeben.


----------



## Eisengeier (11. Januar 2013)

Mein getuntes AMS 100 wartet noch jungfräulich auf den Frühling...


----------



## stubiklaus (11. Januar 2013)

Sehr schönes ding!
Ist die Wandhalterung selbstbau?


----------



## Eisengeier (11. Januar 2013)

stubiklaus schrieb:


> Ist die Wandhalterung selbstbau?



Möchtest du mir eine abkaufen? 

Hier noch ein paar Detailbilder. Geändert wurden der komplette Antrieb und Schaltung (Sram X9), die Bremsen (Formula RX), Laufräder (Mavic Crosstrail) und einige Anbauteile (XLC Pro SL). Die Reifen fahre ich tubeless.  Gewicht müsste jetzt rechnerisch um die 10,5kg liegen, habe noch nicht nachgewogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saxoholic (11. Januar 2013)

Eisengeier schrieb:


> Mein getuntes AMS 100 wartet noch jungfräulich auf den Frühling...



Das funktioniert aber auch im Winter - bei mir jedenfalls .


----------



## Eisengeier (11. Januar 2013)

saxoholic schrieb:


> Das funktioniert aber auch im Winter - bei mir jedenfalls .



Hier nicht, denn hier ist der Winter noch so wie er früher einmal war. Und da braucht man zwei Bretter auf dem Berg anstelle zweier Räder.


----------



## saxoholic (11. Januar 2013)

Traumhaft - gibst Du uns was ab? Hier hat's heute gerade einmal 5 mm geschneit und man konnte die Schneeflöckchen sogar zählen .

Anfang bis Mitte Dezember war's da schon besser. Da hatten wir hier auch 20-30 cm Schnee. Und da war Biken geil.


----------



## Upgrayedd (11. Januar 2013)

grauslige grifffe am ams brrrr..


----------



## djwhitecraft (12. Januar 2013)

Leute ich würde gerne noch Sachen abändern an meinem 150 Race, was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen? bin noch nicht ganz zufrieden, bei Haltung etc..
Was würde sich lohnen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Januar 2013)

Sattel, Sattelposition, Sattelstützenposition /-kröpfung, Vorbaulänge /-rise, Lenkerbreite /-höhe /-rise, Griffe. Das sind deine Optionen. Aber von vorne: Wo hakt es denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djwhitecraft (12. Januar 2013)

hm hab ja jetzt ein lenker mit ziemlich viel Rise dran, das problem ist mit dem Original Lenker ist die Haltung Bergauf extrem unbequem (sprich mit den finger spitzen den Lenker zu halten wäre optimal) daher muss ein kürzerer Vorbau her?
Sattelposition habe ich eingestellt nach den diversen Anleitungen im Netz. Sattel wurde auch ersetzt da er "unbequem" war.
Desweiteren sieht man auch auf den Bildern meine Gabel federt nur ca 60% ein und die abfahrt war recht heftig mit Sprügen.
Der Sag ist auf 30% Druckstufe etc, alles auf "weich"
Ist das normal, ich weiss die Gabeln werden gegen Ende "härter"


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Januar 2013)

Das heisst genau was? Sitzt du zu gestreckt? Falls ja, wäre ein kurzer Vorbau durchaus Mittel zur Lösung.

Federelemente gehören so eingestellt, dass sie bei der normalen Hausrunde den Federweg komplett nutzen können. Der Sag ist nur ein recht grober Anhaltspunkt und eher sekundärer Ordnung.


----------



## djwhitecraft (12. Januar 2013)

ja genau, also wenn ich die Fingerspitzen dran habe dann wäre super also fehlen so 3cm. Hab jetzt ein 80mm Vorbau, also so ca auf 40-50mm Vorbau tendieren?
Oke, sprich das man bei ganz "normalen" abfahrten so 140mm von 150mm ausnutzt ca?


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Januar 2013)

Ja, probier mal einen solchen. Ein kurzer Vorbau trägt auch sehr zur Wendigkeit des Rades bei.

Normal ist ja für jeden anders . Aber ja, in dem Bereich sollte die Federwegsausnutzung liegen, sofern es zu Fahrstil und Abfahrt passt.


----------



## djwhitecraft (12. Januar 2013)

was für ein Winkel sollte ich so in etwa nehmen? ist besser flacher oder steiler?

oke, danke dir dann werde ich das mal so einstellen


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Januar 2013)

Wenn, dann steiler. Ein Vorbau, der lediglich kürzer ist, sollte an sich ausreichen, aber das ist Geschmackssache,.


----------



## djwhitecraft (12. Januar 2013)

Also der jetzige hat 8°, sollte ich dann mal 10° ausprobieren? oder besser mehr?


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Januar 2013)

Ach, die 2° machen keinen Unterschied. Such dir einen kurzen Vorbau aus, der dir gefällt und dann probierst du, was dir liegt.


----------



## Scarx (12. Januar 2013)

So hier mal das fertige Bike+ Dreck und gleichzeitig mein erstes Foto mit meiner EOS 1100D, allerdings ist mir heute irgendwo die C-guide weggeflogen :/ die fehlt also auf dem Bild...


----------



## Upgrayedd (12. Januar 2013)

Schickes Stereo. Das Grün gefällt mir gut. Ne grüne Sattelklemme würde find ich noch gut passen!
 Vorbau find ich persönlich optisch nicht so schick. Aber Wenn er dir so lang passt is ja auch ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scarx (12. Januar 2013)

hab noch nen syntace in 60mm rumfliegen, aber da ich das bike erst seit 2 Monaten habe, wollte ich es erst mal so fahren und gucken wies sich verhält ;-)
die Sattelklemme ist ne gute Idee! erst diese Woche kamen die Pedale dran und ich will nicht das es zu viel grün wird aber so kleinteile wirken bestimmt gut


----------



## FR-Sniper (12. Januar 2013)

CJee83 schrieb:


> Du hast recht, die Front baut recht hoch. Bin schon am umbauen. Reduzier grad den Vorbau von 75 auf 60 und n anderer Lenker kommt dran mit weniger Rise.



kleiner Tip, verbau oben einen flacheren Steuersatz (eventuell reicht es den oberste Spacer zu tauschen) da kannst gut 1cm sparen, der FSA baut .....hoch


----------



## fraillawyer (13. Januar 2013)

Hier mal meins!


----------



## Tigre (13. Januar 2013)

Sonne, Schnee, Spikes... Was will man mehr


----------



## djwhitecraft (13. Januar 2013)

Woher bekommt man die Halterungen für den Lenker in Blau (wie nennen sich diese?)

Schönes Bike in Schwarz weiss gefällt mir, hätte mir auch fast ein Schwarz Weisses gekauft


----------



## Asko (13. Januar 2013)

Die Klemmen gehören zum Syntace Vorbau.
Glaube die farbigen gibts nicht Offiziell zu kaufen.
Cube hat ja verschiedene Syntace Vorbauten verbaut, keine Ahnung ob die alle miteinander kombinierbar sind...

Entweder du siehst dich im Bikemarkt um da sind abundzu welche drin, oder du schaust mal bei nen Cube Händler vorbei ob er welche rumliegen hat.

In Ebay sind auch welche drin, aber nicht grade günstig. http://www.ebay.de/itm/Syntace-Lenk...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item19d7fa8d2b


----------



## OIRAM (13. Januar 2013)

*Schnee gibt es bei mir immer noch nicht, kalt und trocken ist es.

Also noch kein Grund die Ice Spiker aufzuziehen.





doch auf dem Hausberg, dann die ersten Flöckchen 2013...





das erste Bild ist an der Pfeilspitze entstanden.

Beste Grüße, Mario*


----------



## Dämon__ (13. Januar 2013)

Mario dann bin ich ja beruhigt das noch kein Schnee liegt, dann komme ich ja Morgen noch trocken zur Arbeit im Gegensatz zu hier.


----------



## teknolizrd (13. Januar 2013)

Lauter schöne Bikes hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingstereo (13. Januar 2013)

Dann will ich auch mal meine Winterschlampe zeigen. AMS150 mal etwas anders...


----------



## OIRAM (13. Januar 2013)

Hey Dämon

Schön Dich wieder auf dem Bike zu sehen...
hast Dich gut erholt, vom Unfall...
dreckig bist Du... 

Ich denke, wenn heut Nacht nicht irgend was wettertechnisch Außergewöhnliches passiert, solltest zumindest die letzten 150 km Schneefrei durchkommen.

Gute Fahrt


----------



## manurie (13. Januar 2013)

So schöne Bilder mit Bikes und Schnee, und ich kann nicht biken, weil ich mir ne Erkältung eingefangen habe.  Ausserdem hab ich gemerkt am Freitag bei der letzten Tour, dass die Aldi-Softshelljacke viel Schweiss speichert und viel Wind reinlässt. Nicht gerade die besten Voraussetzungen selbst für eine Minitour. Drum heute neue Jacke und Handschuhe geordert, sollte Dienstag da sein und bis dahin sollte die Erkältung auch weg sein. Dann geht es frühestens am Dienstag aufs Bike mit einem Nightride.  Muss bei dem guten Wetter unbedingt was für den Winterpokal tun.


----------



## manurie (13. Januar 2013)

flyingstereo schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal meine Winterschlampe zeigen. AMS150 mal etwas anders...


Wilma haben die Betty.


----------



## fraillawyer (14. Januar 2013)

...und noch eins!


----------



## Boshard (14. Januar 2013)

Hier mal was von meinem Fritzz´el 
Hab bischen was verändert 
Lenker Sixpack Driver 805 in weiß und 
neue Pedale Sixpack Icon in Weiß sind verbaut 

etwas im hinter bau möchte ich noch Weiß ode Grün machen 
wie genau weiß ich noch net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmike85 (15. Januar 2013)

So und hier mal meins 

Ist ein Acid von 2012 an dem ein paar kleine änderungen vorgenommen wurden


----------



## Lars77 (15. Januar 2013)

@Tigre: 
Lustig, etwa zur gleichen Zeit ist dieses Bild hier entstanden... 
Ich denke mal du weißt wo das ist.

Leider nur ein Handyfoto, und das Bike geht fast als Youngimer durch... Aber im Frühjahr gibt's ein neues! 

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## Tigre (15. Januar 2013)

Lars77 schrieb:


> @_Tigre_:
> Lustig, etwa zur gleichen Zeit ist dieses Bild hier entstanden...
> Ich denke mal du weißt wo das ist.
> 
> ...



Das müsste ebenfalls in der Nähe von Bannewitz sein, oder?


----------



## gpzmandel (15. Januar 2013)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Und da ist es auch schon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht Super aus dein neues Bike. Bremsen hätte ich auch sofort in die Tonne gekloppt. Hab mir jetzt die Hope EvoM4 gekauft für mein AMS 130. Wie breit ist den der Lenker und Rise? Was für Reifen möchtest Du dir kaufen? Gruß gpzmandel


----------



## oliver13007 (16. Januar 2013)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Sieht Super aus dein neues Bike. Bremsen hätte ich auch sofort in die Tonne gekloppt. Hab mir jetzt die Hope EvoM4 gekauft für mein AMS 130. Wie breit ist den der Lenker und Rise? Was für Reifen möchtest Du dir kaufen? Gruß gpzmandel



Also ich bin mit meiner Formula one am AMS 150 zufrieden und ein Kumpel hat das AMS 130 der auch sehr mit der Formula RX zufrieden ist. Bevor ich an die Bremse rangehe, würde ich lieber dem Dämpfer austauschen. Der gute ist aus der nähe von AC (Aachen) da sollte man mit ner Formula RX 203mm genug Reserven haben. Die XT IceTec ist günstiger und Testsieger  Wäre ne Alternative zur Hope

@ gpzmandel: Du kommst ja auch vom Niederrhein  Warum hast Du Deine Bremse ausgetauscht?? Quitschen?? Sehe keine Fotos bei Dir im Album
An den Cube's muss man die selber richtig einstellen die Formula's, das bekommt Cube irgendwie nicht auf die Kette.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (16. Januar 2013)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Sieht Super aus dein neues Bike. Bremsen hätte ich auch sofort in die Tonne gekloppt. Hab mir jetzt die Hope EvoM4 gekauft für mein AMS 130. Wie breit ist den der Lenker und Rise? Was für Reifen möchtest Du dir kaufen? Gruß gpzmandel



Danke!
Muss mich an die Farbkombo noch gewöhnen aber ansonsten gefällt's mir auch. 

Den Formulas gebe ich diesmal von Anfang an keine Chance mich zu nerven. Ich hatte ne R1 und auch schon eine RX. Von Quietschen bis undichten Kolben war alles dabei. Ich will gar nicht abstreiten, da es auch anders gehen kann aber ich probier's nicht mehr aus.
In die Tonne kommen sie aber nicht... verkauft werden sie jedoch definitiv. 
Fahre seit Jahren eine Magura Louise und bin sehr zufrieden damit. 
Möchte aber auch keine Bremsendiskussion auslösen - *bitte nicht*!

Der Lenker ist 78 cm breit und wird noch etwas gekürzt. Muss ich aber noch ausprobieren. Der Rise... hm gute Frage. Dürfte nicht viel sein. Denke 1-2 cm, je nach dem wie der Lenker gedreht ist.

Reifen: vorne Baron in 2.5 und hinten RubberQueen in 2.4.
(Der Baron erst mal von einem Kumpel zum Testen)

*@ juppi:* ja "der gute" kommt aus Aachen, und da würde theoretisch auch ne V-Brake reichen. Aber theoretisch brauchen wir auch alle keine Fullys... mit einem HT kommste auch in Viersen den Berg runter!  Du hast aber in so fern Recht, dass ich die Bremse sicherlich nicht an ihre Grenzen bringen kann. Auch bei der Louise schaffe ich das nicht, daher kommt die alte vom Stereo wieder zum Einsatz.
Was den Dämpfer betrifft hast du 100% Recht, aber hatte ja weiter oben schon geschrieben, dass der ersetzt wird. Kommt in Kürze ein Vivid rein.


----------



## oliver13007 (16. Januar 2013)

Der Lenker müsste der gleich sein wie bei mir am AMS 150
*Syntace Vector 31.8 DH 7075 Technik:*



12 Grad
18mm Erhoehung, Rise
780 mm breit
Klemmmass: 31,8 mm
kuerzbar bis 680 mm
7075 T6 Aluminium
VR-3 Standard, Red Monster getestet
Gewicht : 326 Gramm
Schade, dass Du doch so weit weg wohnst...ich hätte den Dämpfer gerne mal bei mir getestet. ob es passt und wie es sich fährt. Bin mit dem RP23 nicht ganz zufrieden...216mm / 64mm ist doch das Einbaumaß bei deinem und meinem


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (16. Januar 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Der Lenker müsste der gleich sein wie bei mir am AMS 150
> *Syntace Vector 31.8 DH 7075 Technik:*
> ...



Genau das isser! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mit  dem RP23 war ich in den 2 Jahren auch nicht wirklich glücklich. Hatte  schon viel ausprobiert, aber so richtig gepasst hat es nicht. Will aber  dem Dämpfer nicht grundsätzlich die Schuld geben. Die Geo vom Stereo  spielt da sicherlich auch ne Rolle. Bei dem hohen Übersetzungsverhältnis  aus 51mm Hub und 140 mm Federweg sind einige Luftdämpfer vielleicht etwas überfordert. 

Bestell dir doch einfach mal einen anderen Dämpfer?
Wenn du den vorsichtig einbaust und nur mal kurz testest, dürfte es mit der Rückgabe auch keine Probleme geben. Notfalls setzt du noch 2 neue Gleitlager (falls die durch den Ein- und Ausbau etwas gelitten haben) rein und gut is.


----------



## oliver13007 (16. Januar 2013)

Ich möchte gerne mal einen  FOX DHX 5.0 Air ausprobieren, aber bei Preisen von 500 Euro lass ich es so wie es ist. Da spare ich lieber noch 1000 Euro und kauf mir wie Du ein Hanzz...da hätte ich auch Spaß dran! bzw. das soll auch mein nächstes Bike sein...am liebsten das Hanzz Race aus 2012...das ist perfekt so wie es Serie ist!! http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/101194-fox-dhx-5-0-air-216-63


----------



## oliver13007 (16. Januar 2013)

So...auch mal wieder mal zum gucken...Winterzeit...Langeweile...Bildbearbeitung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (16. Januar 2013)

*Wieso Langeweile*  
*raus und fahren!*






Heute Morgen


----------



## Diekholzener (16. Januar 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> So...auch mal wieder mal zum gucken...Winterzeit...Langeweile...Bildbearbeitung



schönes Teil. Was ist das für ein Hebel unter dem Sattel ?


----------



## cytrax (16. Januar 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


>



Super Farbkonzept  Passt zu meinem


----------



## oliver13007 (16. Januar 2013)

Diekholzener schrieb:


> schönes Teil. Was ist das für ein Hebel unter dem Sattel ?



Das ist der Hebel zur Variosattelstütze von XLC

@ Dämon: Ich glaube heute nach der Arbeit werde ich mich mal auf's Rad schwingen


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (16. Januar 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> ... Da spare ich lieber noch 1000 Euro und kauf mir wie Du ein Hanzz...da hätte ich auch Spaß dran!



Also Spaß hast du damit bestimmt! Ich bekam das Grinsen beim Testfahren kaum mehr weg! 

Btw: schickes AMs. Farblich gut umgesetzt.


----------



## gpzmandel (16. Januar 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit meiner Formula one am AMS 150 zufrieden und ein Kumpel hat das AMS 130 der auch sehr mit der Formula RX zufrieden ist. Bevor ich an die Bremse rangehe, würde ich lieber dem Dämpfer austauschen. Der gute ist aus der nähe von AC (Aachen) da sollte man mit ner Formula RX 203mm genug Reserven haben. Die XT IceTec ist günstiger und Testsieger  Wäre ne Alternative zur Hope
> 
> @ gpzmandel: Du kommst ja auch vom Niederrhein  Warum hast Du Deine Bremse ausgetauscht?? Quitschen?? Sehe keine Fotos bei Dir im Album
> An den Cube's muss man die selber richtig einstellen die Formula's, das bekommt Cube irgendwie nicht auf die Kette.



@ juppi ich finde die Formula RX nicht schlecht deshalb habe ich Sie auch an mein Hardtail gebaut. Ich brauchte nun eine Bremse die ich feinfühlig dosieren kann, und das ist mit der Hope möglich. Ich war erst am überlegen ob ich mir die Saint kaufen soll, aber das ist eine reine Downhill Bremse die nur auf Leistung aus ist. Fotos kommen noch warte auf den neuen Lenker und die hintere Bemse ist noch unterwegs. Naja ist ja nicht billig so eine Hope. 

Gruß Maik


----------



## gpzmandel (16. Januar 2013)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Danke!
> Muss mich an die Farbkombo noch gewöhnen aber ansonsten gefällt's mir auch.
> 
> Den Formulas gebe ich diesmal von Anfang an keine Chance mich zu nerven. Ich hatte ne R1 und auch schon eine RX. Von Quietschen bis undichten Kolben war alles dabei. Ich will gar nicht abstreiten, da es auch anders gehen kann aber ich probier's nicht mehr aus.
> ...



@ al carbon die Baron würde ich mir nicht kaufen sind einfach zu schwer hat ein kumpel an seinem BMC Bike gehabt. Alternative Conti Mountain King II 2,4 
Gruß Maik


----------



## skydog73 (17. Januar 2013)

Hier mal mein Frtitzzn wieder... mit ein paar kleinen Updates...

(Lenker, 2fach-Kurbel und ne vernünftige Kettenführung mit Taco und ein bissl Kleinkram... die Bionicon C-Guide konnte auf Dauer dann doch nicht so richtig überzeugen)












überlege gerade noch, ob ich mir ne RaceFace-Atlas Kurbel in orange drandübele...na mal sehen... 
ach, und die Gabel fliegt wahrscheinlich auch raus...

Grüsse aus Bärlin!


----------



## Upgrayedd (17. Januar 2013)

Sehr geil das Fritz! gefällt mir gut. Was war mit dem C-guide?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skydog73 (17. Januar 2013)

Ich hab mir das Teil zweimal abgerissen und wenn´s dann doch mal so richtig schlammig wurde, war es immer etwas überfordert und auch recht laut (was mich aber weniger gestört hat).
Und gegen Chainsucks hat es auch nur bedingt geholfen.
Ich find das Teil grundsätzlich nicht schlecht, aber auf Dauer war es für mich Nichts.
Bin mit meiner aktuellen Lösung rundum glücklich!


----------



## Scarx (17. Januar 2013)

Mach nicht zu viel orange... ist meine Meinung, ich weiß hat keiner nach gefragt aber egal 
Nimm lieber vllt was kleineres (sattelklemme/ Pedale). Sowas vielleicht  ansonsten schönes teil


----------



## Scarx (17. Januar 2013)

Die c guide hab ich mir au letztlich abgerissen, jetzt aber neu bestellt und mit metallteilen ergänzt... sollte  jetzt halten


----------



## cytrax (19. Januar 2013)

Arschkalt wars


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. Januar 2013)

skydog73 schrieb:


> ....
> überlege gerade noch, ob ich mir ne RaceFace-Atlas Kurbel in orange drandübele...na mal sehen...
> ach, und die Gabel fliegt wahrscheinlich auch raus...



Ich würde kein Orange mehr dran machen. So sieht's top aus! 
Was hast du gegen die Fox?!

@ gpzmandel: zu schwer ist relativ!  Ein Reifen dieser Breite muss schon was auf die Waage bringen sonst taugt dat nix. 

@ Juppi: ich würde noch den gelben Aufkleber (Sicherheitshinweis) an der Gabelkrone abknibbeln. Der verschandelt die ganze schöne Optik! 

So, jetzt genug getextet... habe leider aktuell keine neuen Bilder (Herr Hanzz hängt noch in der Luft ), aber wird nachgeholt.


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Januar 2013)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen die Fox?



Es gibt halt wesentlich besseres für weniger Knete .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. Januar 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Es gibt halt wesentlich besseres für weniger Knete .



Ist völlig richtig! Aber... er HAT sie ja bereits! 
Ist ja auch egal, war rein interessehalber...


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Januar 2013)

Also kann er sie (ev. sogar mit Gewinn) verkaufen .


----------



## skydog73 (20. Januar 2013)

Gut, überzeugt... kommt erstmal nicht noch mehr orange daran... 

Zum Thema Fox Talas:
Grundsätzlich keine schlechte Gabel und auch über das (angeblich zu schlechte) Ansprechverhalten kann ich nichts Negatives sagen. 
Sind halt 2 Sachen die mich nerven:
1. hatte ich innerhalb eines Jahres 2 Defekte an der Dämpfungskartusche...
2. sackt mir das Ding auf Stufen u.Ä. zu sehr weg.

Ich hab nur die RLC-Version, nutze aber den Lockout überhaupt nicht.
Jetzt geht sie nochmal in die Reparatur und ich bekomme gegen einen geringen Aufpreis eine RC2 Kartusche. Vielleicht werde ich mit getrennt regelbarer Hi-/Lowspeeddruckstufe auf Dauer glücklicher.
Die RC2 von nem Kollegen sackt zumindest (sauber abgestimmt) nicht so weg wie meine...

Grüsse aus Bärlin!


----------



## BIKE-Garage (20. Januar 2013)

Mein Custom-Fritzz


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Januar 2013)

Mein Custom-Hanzz . Quasi nichts mehr im Originalzustand (ausser Lenker, Rahmen, Kurbel, Vorderrad, obere Steuersatzschale).


----------



## djwhitecraft (20. Januar 2013)

sehr geiles Hanzz geile Farbe 

Könnt ihr mir verraten wie das Bike in die Badwanne kommt? Meine Freundin reisst mir schon den Kopf ab wenn es in den warmen Keller kommt :/


----------



## Scarx (20. Januar 2013)

Hübsches hannes!


----------



## gpzmandel (20. Januar 2013)

BIKE-Garage schrieb:


> Mein Custom-Fritzz



Die Felgen gefallen mir waren die beim Neukauf dabei, oder Zubehör? Wieviel wiegen die Felgen und was kosten sie?
Gruß gpzmandel


----------



## gpzmandel (20. Januar 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> Arschkalt wars


Jup Markus war gestern auch mal wieder unterwegs -5 Grad 40 km ich war froh das ich wieder zu Hause war. Dusche 45 Grad halbe Stunde .
Trotzdem super wars im Schnee zu fahren, hat auch was. 
Gruß gpzmandel


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Januar 2013)

djwhitecraft schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir verraten wie das Bike in die Badwanne kommt? Meine Freundin reisst mir schon den Kopf ab wenn es in den warmen Keller kommt :/



Warum solltest du es in die Wanne stellen wollen, wenn du einen Keller hast? Mangels letzterem steht es nämlich in meiner Wanne .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (20. Januar 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Mein Custom-Hanzz . Quasi nichts mehr im Originalzustand (ausser Lenker, Rahmen, Kurbel, Vorderrad, obere Steuersatzschale).


Wird aber eng mit dem Duschen


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Januar 2013)

Passt schon, das lässt Romantik aufkommen .


----------



## BIKE-Garage (20. Januar 2013)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Die Felgen gefallen mir waren die beim Neukauf dabei, oder Zubehör? Wieviel wiegen die Felgen und was kosten sie?
> Gruß gpzmandel




Die sind Custom-Made. Felgen sind von Syncros und Nabe ist Dt-Swiss


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (21. Januar 2013)

Auch mal wieder einen Beitrag zur Erhöhung der Bilderquote leisten...

Nach dem Neuaufbau:




Geändert wurden Sattel, Reifen, Dämpfer, Pedale und Bremsen.

Leitungen werden in Kürze noch gekürzt.


----------



## Soldi (21. Januar 2013)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Auch mal wieder einen Beitrag zur Erhöhung der Bilderquote leisten...
> Geändert wurden Sattel, Reifen, Dämpfer, Pedale und Bremsen.
> Leitungen werden in Kürze noch gekürzt.


Nettes Bike, wie bist Du mit dem Bremsscheibenumbau zufrieden? 
XT auf dem Bild /Verkaufe Formula Scheiben in der Sig. .


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Januar 2013)

Das ist eine Zee. Generell ist ein Wechsel von Formula zu Shimano eine sehr gute Idee .


----------



## Scarx (21. Januar 2013)

Oh ja kann ich bestätigen!!!
Wenn einer will, hab da ne vllt 50km gefahrene Formula rx, für vorne und hinten + scheiben, rumfliegen  verkaufe sie fürn appel und ein ei


----------



## FreshPrince (21. Januar 2013)

Müs Lee@ 
... nur gut. Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der das so macht.

Was habt ihr denn alle gegen Formula? Ich fahre meine RX jetzt schon ne Weile und bin absolut zufrieden.


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Januar 2013)

Die Dinger sind zu filigran, anfällig, unzuverlässig, undicht, windig, teuer, schlecht. Ich habe bis jetzt zwei Mal von der The One zur Saint gewechselt und bereue es keinen Tag! Mir kommt keine Formula mehr ans Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (21. Januar 2013)

Scarx schrieb:


> Oh ja kann ich bestätigen!!!
> Wenn einer will, hab da ne vllt 50km gefahrene Formula rx, für vorne und hinten + scheiben, rumfliegen  verkaufe sie fürn appel und ein ei



für zwei äppel und 2 eier nehm ich sie 

schick mir ein angebot via pn


----------



## cytrax (21. Januar 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Die Dinger sind zu filigran, anfällig,  unzuverlässig, *undicht*, windig, teuer, schlecht. Ich habe bis jetzt zwei  Mal von der The One zur Saint gewechselt und bereue es keinen Tag! Mir  kommt keine Formula mehr ans Rad.



Meine is am Hebel undicht...jetzt weiß ich auch was an der Klemmstelle die Decals weggeätzt hat...DOT 4  

Bin am überlegen ne Zee dranzubauen...die taugt dann auch fürn nächsten Rahmen


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Januar 2013)

Meine waren am Hebel und am Nehmerkolben undicht. Vier tolle Wochen Ausfall .


----------



## cytrax (21. Januar 2013)

Aaah genau Nehmerkolben heißt das Teil hab die ganze Zeit überlegt und bin nicht draufgekommen


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Januar 2013)

Nee, der am Hebel heisst Geberkolben. Der im Bremssattel ist der Nehmerkolben .


----------



## FreshPrince (21. Januar 2013)

Na da kann ich mich ja glücklich schätzen, dass die RX bei mir so reibungslos funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (22. Januar 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Nee, der am Hebel heisst Geberkolben. Der im Bremssattel ist der Nehmerkolben .



Also gut, dann Geberkolben


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (22. Januar 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Die Dinger sind zu filigran, anfällig, unzuverlässig, undicht, windig, teuer, schlecht. Ich habe bis jetzt zwei Mal von der The One zur Saint gewechselt und bereue es keinen Tag! Mir kommt keine Formula mehr ans Rad.



Leichtes bashing im Unterton, aber besser kann man es einfach nicht sagen!  

@ Soldi: ich verstehe deine Frage nicht?! 
Formula mog i net, deswegen Verkauf... 

Über die Zee kann ich dir erst nach ein paar weiteren Ausfahrten was sagen! 
Aber ich erwarte da keine Probleme.


----------



## GlockeGT (22. Januar 2013)

Hier mal unser "Zugpferd"  in dem Hänger sitzt übrigens ne 30kg Labrador Hündin. Wenns da richtig steil wird kommt das Epo an seine grenzen. Aber ansonsten ne Super Kombi.


----------



## zett78 (22. Januar 2013)

GlockeGT schrieb:


> Hier mal unser "Zugpferd"  in dem Hänger sitzt übrigens ne 30kg Labrador Hündin. Wenns da richtig steil wird kommt das Epo an seine grenzen. Aber ansonsten ne Super Kombi.



was macht der Hund im Wald im Anhänger!?!?!?


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (22. Januar 2013)

Die faule Sau!!!


----------



## BIKE-Garage (22. Januar 2013)

Und noch eins


----------



## GlockeGT (22. Januar 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> was macht der Hund im Wald im Anhänger!?!?!?



Kreuzbandriss hinten links. Patient aber bald wieder fit


----------



## zett78 (22. Januar 2013)

Krass!!
Gute Besserung!!
Meiner ist auch gerade erst wieder fit, Granne in der Pfote erst nach der 3. OP gefunden.

Gruß


----------



## GlockeGT (22. Januar 2013)

Von sowas ist unsere zum glück bis jetzt verschont geblieben. 
Gute Besserung.


----------



## Lorba (22. Januar 2013)

Schöner Ausritt wars  
Grüße aus Niederbayern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreshPrince (22. Januar 2013)

Sieht gut aus! Ich versuche schon seit einigen Tagen meinen Schweinehund zu überwinden.


----------



## Scarx (23. Januar 2013)

Bin gestern auchmit meinem Stereo unterwegs gewesen bei ca. 20cm schnee in Bochum. Das war die reinste rutschpartie! Aber hat spaß gemacht! Heute wird neu geölt und gewartet damit mir der Antrieb nicht unterm arsch wegrostet


----------



## manurie (23. Januar 2013)

Jetzt übertreib mal nicht mit der Schneehöhe, ich hab am Montag morgen 10cm Schnee vom Autodach geräumt bevor ich aus Wuppertal verschwunden bin, nen bisgen Altschnee noch dazu, liegt kaum mehr wie 15cm im Wald.  

Ätzend sind nur die mit Salz gestreuten Strassen, die man als Zubringer in den Wald benutzt. 

Ich rutsch erst morgen im Saarland, da es wieder Frost gibt und weniger rutschig ist, wie bei dem leichten Tauwetter derzeit.


----------



## rosso19842 (23. Januar 2013)

So hier mal das Stereo nach dem Umbau

Neuer LRS, Bremsen und Antrieb...

Gewicht sollte jetzt ziemlich genau bei 12 kg liegen


----------



## darkandy9929 (23. Januar 2013)

sieht nicht schlecht aus  wieg es mal nach


----------



## deathmetal (24. Januar 2013)

Sieht echt gut aus. Welche Bremsen hast du nun dran?


----------



## Upgrayedd (24. Januar 2013)

@ rosso19842

woher hast du den LRS ?

ps. Seeehr schickes Teil


----------



## rosso19842 (24. Januar 2013)

Danke
  @darkandy9929:

werd es bei gelegenheit auf jedenfall mal wiegen!original hatte es 13,25+reverb 550gr+kefü40gr also ganz schön schwer!sollte eiegentlic laut cube in s 12,7 wiegen
  @deathmetal:

hab mir die xtr race drauf gemacht!original ist die magura mtc drauf!vorher hatte ich die r1 dran...
  @Upgrayedd:

hab ich bei bike24 gekauft 494+umbaukits 40!sehe sehr geiler lrs für wenig geld!1591gr ist auch sehr leicht für 29 mal schauen ob die crest halten.für schwerere fahrer würde ich dann doch arch ex oder flow ex empfehlen....


ach ja reverb steahlts kommt auch noch rein

das teil lässt sich jetzt echt wunderbar fahren


----------



## oliver13007 (24. Januar 2013)

So dann kommt jetzt auch mal von mir eine Foto im Schnee und als zugabe bei Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreshPrince (24. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mir letzten Sommer einen LRS aus ZTR Crest, Novatec Superlite, und  einem Mix aus Sapim Speichen. Das ganze wiegt nur ca. 1420g und hat nur 370 gekostet. Der Laufradbauer ist aus Leipzig. Ich kann Ihn nur empfehlen. Ihr finden Ihn HIER im Forum.


----------



## Upgrayedd (24. Januar 2013)

Danke!

Bin im Bikemarkt auch schon auf ihn gestoßen 
Die Preise finde ich für das gewicht echt sehr fair!!
Mal schauen wann ich mir einen schenk


----------



## rosso19842 (24. Januar 2013)

war heut auch mal im schnee unterwegs


----------



## oliver13007 (24. Januar 2013)

was zu trinken dabei  eingefroren???


----------



## rosso19842 (25. Januar 2013)

ja war eingefroren


----------



## Diekholzener (25. Januar 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> So dann kommt jetzt auch mal von mir eine Foto im Schnee und als zugabe bei Nacht



ein wirklich schönes Bike. Gefällt mir sehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (25. Januar 2013)

@ Diekholzener  Danke

@ rosso19842  deswegen habe ich nix mitgenommen... wie fährt sich das 650B Stereo??


----------



## rosso19842 (25. Januar 2013)

ist ein 29er

es ist einfach genial!eigentlich wollte ich das 650b aber nach diversen tests und was man so hört ist der unterschied nicht so extrem.....so und da hab ich mich umentschieden und hey ich muss sagen es ist einfach genial
letztes jahr haben mir die 29er garnicht gefallen aber jetzt wo man sich dran gewöhnt hat finde ich 26 komisch

es lässt sich wirklich genial fahren.für 29 sau wendig und es bügelt alles weg.natürlich musste ich einiges machen das es gepasst hat wie zb den lrs getauscht damit habe ich stolze 850gr ruas geholt

ich bin verliebt


----------



## oliver13007 (25. Januar 2013)

hört sich echt gut an, aber ich denke es kommt immer drauf an was man fahren will bei der Entscheidung 26" - 27,5" - 29"
Für mich müssen die Laufräder was aushalten, denn ich fahre alles mit meinem Bike (Tour, Trails und auch mal Bikepark) ... und irgedwie kann ich mich mit den riesen Reifen der 29er noch nicht anfreunden, deswegen hatte ich nach dem 650B gefragt, aber leider (in meinem Sinne) hast Du ja ein 29er


----------



## deathmetal (25. Januar 2013)

Ich fahr das 650b Modell. Finde schon, dass es einen Unterschied zu 26" gibt. Der Unterschied ist für mich aber im Moment noch mehr am HT (Reaction @ 650b) zu spüren, da ich hier den genauen Gegeneindruck habe zum 26er. 
Beim Stereo müssen erst n paar Alpentrails her, damit ich den Unterschied genau beziffern kann (wobei hier auch die andere Geo gegenüber meinem alten Bike reinspielt). Was ich hier bisher so gefahren bin sagt mir aber eins: Super Fahrverhalten, keineswegs Träge, Wippneutral und spricht auf Schläge gut an, Überollverhalten besser als bei 26". 
Aber wie du schon sagst, das ist echt sehr induviduell was man bevorzugt. 





juppi13007 schrieb:


> hört sich echt gut an, aber ich denke es kommt immer drauf an was man fahren will bei der Entscheidung 26" - 27,5" - 29"
> Für mich müssen die Laufräder was aushalten, denn ich fahre alles mit meinem Bike (Tour, Trails und auch mal Bikepark) ... und irgedwie kann ich mich mit den riesen Reifen der 29er noch nicht anfreunden, deswegen hatte ich nach dem 650B gefragt, aber leider (in meinem Sinne) hast Du ja ein 29er


----------



## Vincy (25. Januar 2013)

Bei dem 29er ist der Unterschied viel größer spürbar, als beim 650b. Insbesondere im direkten Vergleich.


----------



## deathmetal (25. Januar 2013)

klar wird da der unterschied eher zu spüren sein, aber wenn man kein 29" will und lieber mehr federweg etc. dann is 650b ne Option. darf alles nebeneinander leben hätte ich gesagt.


----------



## rosso19842 (25. Januar 2013)

@Vincy

da hast du recht!hätte echt nich gedacht das es so extrem ist und so schön


----------



## Vincy (25. Januar 2013)

*Ludwig DÃ¶hl â Cube Action Team*

*Cube Stereo Super HPC 160*


----------



## rosso19842 (26. Januar 2013)

das teil sieht ja mal richtig geil ausvor allem die farbe


----------



## FR-Sniper (26. Januar 2013)

bin mal gespannt was reist, die Konkurenz ist saustark!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic21 (26. Januar 2013)

Heut nochmal schon durch den Winter gespikt.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## cytrax (26. Januar 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> *Ludwig Döhl  Cube Action Team*
> 
> *Cube Stereo Super HPC 160*



Der neue Rahmen is hässlich :kotz:

Sorry^^


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Januar 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> Der neue Rahmen is hässlich :kotz:
> Sorry^^


 
 Einigen wir uns auf Formulierungen wie: "Ich finde den neuen Rahmen hässlich!" Dann wird es subjektiv und eben Geschmackssache!


----------



## manurie (26. Januar 2013)

Der Rahmen von der Farbgebung her, gefällt weder Ken noch Barbie. 
Wer jetzt schon subjectiv angewidert ist, dem fällt es schwer eine objective Entscheidung zu fällen.


----------



## LittleBoomer (26. Januar 2013)

das ist doch eine Mädchenrahmen......


----------



## wedge2 (27. Januar 2013)

Mein erster Post hier im Forum  Hi zusammen!

Mein Bike seit ein paar Monaten.. Ursprünglich Reaction GTC SLT (2012, schwarz/grün). Aufgrund eines Risses im Rahmen wurde dieser von Cube gegen einen 2013er GTC SL-Rahmen getauscht. Anbauteile aber noch vom SLT...


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. Januar 2013)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Einigen wir uns auf Formulierungen wie: "Ich finde den neuen Rahmen hässlich!" Dann wird es subjektiv und eben Geschmackssache!



Da hast Du Recht Spuri. Es ist Geschmackssache ... meinen Geschmack hat Cube damit leider auch nicht getroffen.


----------



## FR-Sniper (27. Januar 2013)

meinen schon! viel eher als mit dem alten Stereo/Fritzz!!!
was mir bei dem Neuen nicht taugt, nur (!) 650B und die Preisgestalltung (Cube war für mich immer Preis/Leistungs-Marke)!

aber egal....ich hab ja kein Cube momentan


----------



## oliver13007 (27. Januar 2013)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> meinen schon! viel eher als mit dem alten Stereo/Fritzz!!! was mir bei dem Neuen nicht taugt, nur (!) 650B und die Preisgestalltung (Cube war für mich immer Preis/Leistungs-Marke)!



Genau das ist auch was mich so am dem "Neuen" Stereo stört...nur 650B oder 29" Dann sind die Rahmen nur als Carbonversion zu haben...schön wäre ja ne Aluversion als 26" 

Von den Preisen mal ganz abgesehen...da habe die von Cube ja fast überall mal was drauf gepackt...nur die Rechtfertigung bei der "mangelnden Endkontrolle" kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, denn die Räder sind mit den Parts nicht besser geworden...Ich vergleiche mal das AMS 150 Race 2012 mit 2013....100 Euro mehr für weniger XT Parts und mehr SLX  bei 13ner

Sorry Cube aber das nächste Bike kauf ich nicht mehr von euch
(Dämpfer & Federgabel sind fast trocken, Gelenke fangen nach 2 Monaten an zu knarzen, kaum gefettet) wenn man nicht alles selber macht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (27. Januar 2013)

Cube hab ich leider auch abgeschrieben...das was mir noch taugen würde wär ein Stereo Milky green Rahmen  aber die sind schwer zu bekommen (älteres Modell).

Bei ebay hab ich schon einen angeschrieben aber der will nurs Komplettrad verkaufen und das für nen horrenden Preis  Also wenn jemand nochn Stereeo Milky green Rahmen 18" hat bitte melden


----------



## Keeper1407 (27. Januar 2013)

Preislich draufgepackt haben alle. Das neue Stereo an sich gefällt mir gut und ich hätte mir auch gerne eins gekauft. Aber eine fehlende 26ér Alu-Version und der viel zu hohe Preis haben mich zu Canyon getrieben. 

Vielleicht das nächste Mal wieder...


----------



## deathmetal (27. Januar 2013)

Der "hohe" Preis ist allerdings nur bzgl. des Einstiegs zu nennen wie ich finde. 
Finde kaum oder keine Alternativen bzgl. Preis/Gewicht/Features etc. die dem Stereo das Wasser reichen kÃ¶nnen. 
Auch Canyon ist da nicht besser. Das Strive hat zwar fÃ¼r 3700â¬ vom "Namen" her bessere Teile, ist aber trotzdem schwerer als das Stereo. 

Oder habt ihr was, was zu gleichem Preis Ã¤hnliches Gewicht hat?


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Januar 2013)

Da werfe ich mal Transalp24 in die Runde. 2500â¬ fÃ¼r 12.5kg.


----------



## deathmetal (27. Januar 2013)

Ok, aber dann bitte keinen Versänder!
Hier ist das Margenkonzept komplett anders, es fehlt einfach eine Stufe in der Lieferkette.


----------



## oliver13007 (27. Januar 2013)

Ich finde bei Radon bekommt man 2013 echt gute und schicke Bikes zum guten Preis...

Wenn ich das AMS 150 Race 2.599,- mit dem Slide 150 8.0 1.999,- vergleiche...ähnliche gute Ausstattung und das Radon gibt ab Werk mit Vario Stütze von Rock Shox. TOP! Selbst das Radon 9.0 ist noch 100 Euro günstiger und hat SRAM X9 und XO Ausstattung

Das Radon Swoop 175 8.0 ist echt ein super Alleskönner und mit 14,1kg echt noch gut für Touren...im Vergleich zu meinem AMS 150 Race mit 12,7 + Vario Stützengewicht liebeugel ich mit dem Bike...alternativ zum Hanzz von Cube...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (27. Januar 2013)

@cytrx : jaaa, milky green  aber ein ltd


----------



## oliver13007 (27. Januar 2013)

schickes LTD...da poste ich auch mal ein Bild


----------



## LittleBoomer (28. Januar 2013)

Ich werfe auch mal eim BMC Trailfox 03 in den Ring. Für 2300,00 Euronen eine gute Alternative für die AMS und Stereos wie ich meine. ZUmindest die Ausstattung ist besser....


----------



## deathmetal (28. Januar 2013)

BMC ist bisher aber der einzige "Nichtversänder" und mit dem Trailfox hab ich noch kein 650b und keine 160mm Federweg. 
Wenn man von der Neigung gegen 650b ansieht, sollte das also schon vergleichbar sein.


----------



## honkori (28. Januar 2013)

Frisch von der Stange...


----------



## oliver13007 (29. Januar 2013)

Die Farbkombination ist Cube echt gelungen... vor allem die Naben in Grün


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (29. Januar 2013)

So, erste Ausfahrt nach Umbau:










*Resultat:* extrem breites


----------



## knoerrli (29. Januar 2013)

extrem geiles Hanzz. Wirklich gut gelungen!!!
Ich würde nur ohne Satteltasche riden, das passt einfach nicht an so einen freerider. 
Ich hab eh immer Rucksack bei wegen Rückenschutz.


----------



## FreshPrince (29. Januar 2013)

Ich steh auch voll auf die Hanzz!

Hab gestern das letzte mal ne Runde mit meinen schönen Weißwandgummies gedreht. Heute gehen die mit der Post nach Lettland.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (29. Januar 2013)

knoerrli schrieb:


> ...
> Ich würde nur ohne Satteltasche riden, das passt einfach nicht an so einen freerider.
> ...



Nix für Ungut, aber dass der Spruch kommt war glasklar! 

Das Ding bleibt schön wo es ist, da ist mein Bordwerkzeug drin, was sich mehr als einmal bezahlt gemacht hat. 
Sattel verstellen ist nach wie vor möglich, da das Dingen notfalls hochrutschen kann.

Und Rucksack habe ich nur auf langer Fahrt dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Upgrayedd (29. Januar 2013)

Versaut halt die Optik 

Aber aufs Aussehen kommts ja bekanntlich nicht an


----------



## blutbuche (29. Januar 2013)

DIE hanzz ??????


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Januar 2013)

Mehrzahl, ja .


----------



## FreshPrince (30. Januar 2013)

Genau!


----------



## oliver13007 (30. Januar 2013)

Lila Rasierer?? Die Lady steht gerade unter der Dusche und rasiert sich die Stollen


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (30. Januar 2013)

Rasiert sich die Stollen... 

@ Upgrayedd: keine Sorge, ich hab's sportlich genommen.


----------



## zoomer (30. Januar 2013)

29er AMS







Latex Schläuche
Laser/Race Speichen
Polyax Alu Nippel
Exustar Pedale
XT Plus Schaltwerk
Syntace Vector DH 780 mm
Syntace Superforce 90 mm
Ritchey Stütze
SQLab 611 Sattel


----------



## FreshPrince (30. Januar 2013)

So gut wie bei Zoomer war bei das Wetter nicht.


----------



## .eXos (1. Februar 2013)

Nach dem Umbau... Jetzt gehn nur noch die Pedale ab  Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unneraner (1. Februar 2013)

Habe meinen alten Radon ZR Limited Rahmen von 2004 entsorgt, auf einen Cube LTD Pro umgebaut und mit ein paar XT Parts "aufgefrischt".

War viel Arbeit aber hat sich gelohnt, fährt sich viel agiler. Bin zufrieden


----------



## Mattes1150 (3. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen

ab heute ist meine Freundin Gundula stolzer Besitzer von einem geilen Cube Bikeund sie hat schon die ersten 30 Km geschafft.


----------



## zoomer (3. Februar 2013)

Schön.

Die Schutzbleche musst Du ihr aber, spätestens bis
zum Frühjahr, abgewöhnen


----------



## FreshPrince (3. Februar 2013)

Ich denk auch, dass das ein MUSS ist. Trotzdem schön!


----------



## Mattes1150 (3. Februar 2013)

Ja, lass sie doch erst einmal in dem Glauben das alles so bleibt


----------



## FreshPrince (3. Februar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (4. Februar 2013)

Für Brillenträger ist das vordere Schutzblech gar nicht so verkehrt.....


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (4. Februar 2013)

Ein fein mit Dreck gesprengkeltes Gesicht macht doch erst den richtigen MTB-Stil aus.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (4. Februar 2013)

Diese stumpfsinnige und ewig wiederkehrende Diskussion der  IBC-Style-Experten  über Sinn und Unsinn von Schutzblechen, Getränkehaltern, Satteltaschen oder meinetwegen auch Reflektoren ist absolut überflüssig! 

Lasst die Leute doch einfach fahren wie sie wollen. Nicht jeder "missbraucht" sein bike als Stylingobjekt!


----------



## zoomer (4. Februar 2013)

Was ist dann der Sinn daran hier Bilder einzustellen wenn keine
Meinungen, Kritik, Verbesserungsvorschläge, etc. erwünscht sind ?


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Februar 2013)

Einfach nur sein Rad zu zeigen?


----------



## xerto (4. Februar 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Was ist dann der Sinn daran hier Bilder einzustellen wenn keine
> Meinungen, Kritik, Verbesserungsvorschläge, etc. erwünscht sind ?



vieleicht einfach mal schauen was schön dran ist?

kritik ist doch für den ars....:kotz:

einfach mal nett sein, ob euch schutzbleche gefallen oder nicht interressiert keinen menschen. 

wenn einer danach fragt, ok, ansonsten einfach mal die fresse halten.

also freundlich sein


----------



## saxoholic (4. Februar 2013)

xerto schrieb:


> ... wenn einer danach fragt, ok, ansonsten einfach mal die fresse halten.
> also freundlich sein


In Ermangelung eines Danke-Buttons: DANKE


----------



## zoomer (4. Februar 2013)

xerto schrieb:


> einfach mal nett sein, ob euch **** gefallen oder nicht interressiert keinen menschen.
> 
> wenn einer danach fragt, ok, ansonsten *einfach mal die fresse halten*.
> 
> also freundlich sein




Aha,

also nix sagen, ausser man wird gefragt,
und wenn dann nur Loben.

Alles klar 


An Deiner Art von Freundlichkeit werd ich (an mir) noch arbeiten müssen.


----------



## honkori (4. Februar 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Aha,
> 
> also nix sagen, ausser man wird gefragt,
> und wenn dann nur Loben.
> ...




Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters und daher sollten sich eben die zu Wort melden, denen etwas gefällt.
Ich käme auch nie auf die Idee den "Gramm-Jüngern" zu empfehlen -> sie sollten öfter am Tag ihre Körpertemperatur zu überprüfen bzw. das Fieberthermometer immer in Griffweite zu haben. 


ciiaooo


----------



## Mattes1150 (4. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen

ok,ok sie hats verstanden und mir versprochen die Schutzbleche kommen runter. Ehrenwort, sonst nehm ich ihr das Spielzeug wieder weg. Basta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## borisstemmer (5. Februar 2013)

Mattes1150 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> ok,ok sie hats verstanden und mir versprochen die Schutzbleche kommen runter. Ehrenwort, sonst nehm ich ihr das Spielzeug wieder weg. Basta



Du hast Dir nicht ernsthaft von den Heinis hier erzählen lassen wie Du mit Deiner Freundin umgehen sollst?

 oder ?


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (5. Februar 2013)

Ehrlich, es brannte mir auch auf der Zunge!


----------



## Scarx (5. Februar 2013)

Face palm!! Au weh hier sollten doch höchstens empfehlungen ausgesprochen werden, wie man selber rein subjektiv sein bike behandeln würde!!! Sowas niemals über die eigene Meinung stellen!! Komisch, dass sowas nicht klar ist?!


----------



## LittleBoomer (5. Februar 2013)

wie jedes Jahr: umso länger sich der Winter zieht umso 'aggressiver' und unausgeglichener das Publikum. Es wird Zeit, dass das Wetter besser wird und das Testosteron abgeradelt wird. 

Also habr Euch lieb, freut Euch dass Ihr ein gemeinsames Hobby habt und lernt voneinander.


----------



## Mattes1150 (5. Februar 2013)

@borisstemmer:  natürlich nicht auf manche Kommentare kann ich wirklich verzichten aber etwas Spaß muss auch sein
aber es ist schon erstaunlich was manche Leute für Kommentare von sich geben


----------



## FreshPrince (5. Februar 2013)

Ich würde sagen es sollten sich hier alle mal etwas entspannen.


----------



## Mattes1150 (5. Februar 2013)

ach lass sie doch schreiben was sie wollen ich lese es und lächle.

vielleicht kommen sie daheim nicht zu Worte


----------



## zoomer (5. Februar 2013)

Na, dann kommt halt noch ein Bild ... wenn's sonst keiner macht ...


----------



## borisstemmer (5. Februar 2013)

Mattes1150 schrieb:


> @_borisstemmer_:  natürlich nicht auf manche Kommentare kann ich wirklich verzichten aber etwas Spaß muss auch sein
> aber es ist schon erstaunlich was manche Leute für Kommentare von sich geben



Alles klar, kehren wir zum Thema zurück: Fahrräder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (5. Februar 2013)

borisstemmer schrieb:


> .., kehren wir zum Thema zurück: Fahrräder!


 Was??? 
Das hier ist ein Forum über *MOUNTAINBIKES* Es reicht das ich mich im Wald als "Achtung Fahrradfahrer" beschimpfen lassen muss, das Wort Fahrrad möchte ich hier nicht lesen, das geht einfach zu weit.


----------



## borisstemmer (6. Februar 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> Was???
> Das hier ist ein Forum über *MOUNTAINBIKES* Es reicht das ich mich im Wald als "Achtung Fahrradfahrer" beschimpfen lassen muss, das Wort Fahrrad möchte ich hier nicht lesen, das geht einfach zu weit.


----------



## borisstemmer (6. Februar 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Na, dann kommt halt noch ein Bild ... wenn's sonst keiner macht ...



Mir gefällt das Herz unter dem Rad. War das Absicht?


----------



## zoomer (6. Februar 2013)

Denke schon,

allerdings nicht von mir


----------



## rosso19842 (7. Februar 2013)

So nach dem ich meinem Schatz eine Reverb Steahlt verpasst, durfte es sich noch ein bischen in der Wohnung gemütlich machen

Der Katze hats auch gefallen


----------



## Eisengeier (7. Februar 2013)

Ein nicht ganz so altes Cube als ungepflegte Stadtschlampe. Wer macht denn sowas.  Gut, es ist zwar ein sehr günstiges, aber den Zweck hätte wohl jedes 50 Euro "Altrad" erfüllt. Zumal es nicht oft im Sinne eines Sportgerätes benutzt worden sein kann bevor es auf der Straße endete, die originalen Reifen hatten noch ziemlich viel Profil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (7. Februar 2013)

Wenns gepflegt wäre, wärs ja auch keine Stadtschlampe 

Aber ein paar Tropfen Öl könnte die Kette schon gebrauchen


----------



## xerto (7. Februar 2013)

ich zum beispiel









wozu cubes  doch so alles taugen


----------



## LittleBoomer (7. Februar 2013)

Nun ja, manch ein Sprößling reicher Eltern weiß vieles nicht zu schätzen.......


----------



## stubiklaus (7. Februar 2013)

Über sowas sollte man nicht urteilen wenn man die Hintergründe nicht kennt, finde ich.

Aber funktionieren kann das doch garnicht mehr gut


----------



## Herr Frodo (7. Februar 2013)

Heute morgen Schneefall, heute mittag Sonnenschein....da hat mich nichts mehr gehalten


----------



## Dämon__ (8. Februar 2013)

sehr geil


----------



## Cubler (9. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen.
Es sind ja viele schicke Cubes unterwegs.....

Naja, als ich den Rahmen im Keller von meinem Kumpel sah, konnt ich nicht anders und musste ihn einfach haben. Dabei ist es jetzt mit 10,6Kg sogar leichter als mein Cube Hardtail.

Nur bei der Federgabel bin ich noch etwas unentschlossen was die Farbe angeht. 













Gruß der Cubler


----------



## borisstemmer (9. Februar 2013)

Cubler schrieb:


> Dabei ist es jetzt mit 10,6Kg sogar leichter als mein Cube Hardtail.



Wie hast Du das gemacht? Ist das mit Pedale gewogen?


----------



## Cubler (9. Februar 2013)

borisstemmer schrieb:


> Wie hast Du das gemacht? Ist das mit Pedale gewogen?



Ja ist mit Pedalen gewogen. Ist zwar kein konsquenter Leichtbau aber leichte Laufräder, Xtr und ein paar Carbon-Teile. Und die Kofferwaage ist nicht die genaueste..... könnte also auch etwas schwerer sein. 
Aber mein Ziel war es unter 11Kilo zu kommen, was auch definitiv gelungen ist

Cubler


----------



## borisstemmer (9. Februar 2013)

Ich bin beeindruckt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubler (9. Februar 2013)

borisstemmer schrieb:


> Ich bin beeindruckt!


----------



## Scholty (9. Februar 2013)

sieht richtig gut aus.......


----------



## Asko (9. Februar 2013)

Das AMS ist sehr schön aufgebaut 

Genau sowas such ich grade für meinen Arbeitskollegen. 
Leider ist er aber verdammt wählerisch, will aber möglichst kein Geld dafür ausgeben...


----------



## Cubler (9. Februar 2013)

Asko schrieb:


> Das AMS ist sehr schön aufgebaut
> 
> Genau sowas such ich grade für meinen Arbeitskollegen.
> Leider ist er aber verdammt wählerisch, will aber möglichst kein Geld dafür ausgeben...



Den Rahmen habe ich schon seit nem halben Jahr. Die Teile hab ich mir günstig im Bikemarkt oder bei Ebay geschossen. Von daher hielt sich das Finanzielle im Rahmen.

Achja und Danke


----------



## cytrax (9. Februar 2013)

Asko schrieb:


> Genau sowas such ich grade für meinen Arbeitskollegen.
> Leider ist er aber verdammt wählerisch, will aber möglichst kein Geld dafür ausgeben...



Bin auch grad auf der Suche und kenn das irgendwo her 

Zum AMS...sehr schöner Aufbau und vom Gewicht her 1A


----------



## St0Rm (9. Februar 2013)

Sehr schönes AMS! Gefällt mir!


----------



## marco_m (9. Februar 2013)

Hallo Cube'ler,

hab mein Bike Frühlingsbereit gemacht (sofern dieser denn kommen möge und die Schneemassen sich irgendwann wieder entfernen ..) ..





Spendiert wurden ... 2-fach Kurbel inkl. Kettenführung und Flats ..





.. kurz vor Ablauf der 2-jährigen Garantiezeit meiner alten, gabs von SRAM eine neue Sattelstütze 





.. und tataaaa der Frühling ist wirklich schon da, zumindest in meinem Keller 






Allen viel Spass im Schnee !!
Gruss Marco


----------



## Scarx (9. Februar 2013)

Grüner Helm = Beschte!!! Hab das Gegenstück namens feature


----------



## Rain78 (9. Februar 2013)

Aus dem Winterschlaf geweckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QBE84 (9. Februar 2013)

schöne Bikes, das Fritzz und das AMS 130 sehen top aus, kann es auch kaum abwarten bis der Frühling da ist bzw das Wetter mal etwas besser wird


----------



## Duke184 (9. Februar 2013)

Erst einmal Klasse Bike. 
Hast Du den Marsh Guard hinten schon ausprobiert?
Funktioniert er auch gut dort?
Er sieht ziemlich nah am Rad verbaut aus. Was ist mit dem Schlamm?
Ciao Duke


----------



## Rain78 (9. Februar 2013)

Duke184 schrieb:


> Erst einmal Klasse Bike.
> Hast Du den Marsh Guard hinten schon ausprobiert?
> Funktioniert er auch gut dort?
> Er sieht ziemlich nah am Rad verbaut aus. Was ist mit dem Schlamm?
> Ciao Duke


 
Danke!Die Funktion ist ganz in Ordnung hab ihn seit letztem Herbst und war schon ein paar mal damit unterwegs. Ok ist jetzt kein richtiger Schutz, wie ein schutzblech oder so aber er hält schon was ab. Vorallem wird die Sattelstütze nicht so stark befeuert und der hintern ist nicht gaaanz so dreckig.  
Da er mit Kabelbindern befestigt ist, ist die höhe zum Rad variabel. 
Und für 10 kann man es ausprobieren. Ich finde es schaut ganz gut aus 

Grüße,
Torsten


----------



## Rain78 (9. Februar 2013)

QBE84 schrieb:


> schöne Bikes, das Fritzz und das AMS 130 sehen top aus, kann es auch kaum abwarten bis der Frühling da ist bzw das Wetter mal etwas besser wird


 
Danke! *Freu* auf den Frühling, und da hier in Aachen bald ein Bikepark hin kommt ist die Freude noch Größer 

*BikeOn*

Grüße,
Torsten


----------



## regenrohr (9. Februar 2013)

marco_m schrieb:


>



Zufrieden damit? Brauche für das Scratch eine vernünftige 2-fach Führung, da ich nur ungern auf ein Blatt umrüsten möchte


----------



## Duke184 (9. Februar 2013)

Rain78 schrieb:


> Ich finde es schaut ganz gut aus



Da gebe Ich Dir recht. Sieht gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rain78 (9. Februar 2013)

Duke184 schrieb:


> Da gebe Ich Dir recht. Sieht gut aus.


 
Ich bin aber mal gespannt auf die dichtmilch. Ich habe das AMS auf Tubeless umgerüstet, nachdem ich mir letzte Saison ein paar mal ein Snakebite ins hinterrad gefahren habe. 

Grüße,
Torsten


----------



## cytrax (10. Februar 2013)

marco_m schrieb:


> Flats ..



Schön aufpassen und Schienbeinschoner tragen  Ich und viele andere Sudpinfahrer wissen warum


----------



## zoomer (10. Februar 2013)

Ich hab Kunstoffschrauben drin


----------



## Duke184 (10. Februar 2013)

Rain78 schrieb:


> habe das AMS auf Tubeless umgerüstet, nachdem ich mir letzte Saison ein paar mal ein Snakebite ins hinterrad gefahren habe.



Hast Du das auf den original Felgen machen können. Ich dachte das geht nicht.


----------



## marco_m (10. Februar 2013)

regenrohr schrieb:


> Zufrieden damit? Brauche für das Scratch eine vernünftige 2-fach Führung, da ich nur ungern auf ein Blatt umrüsten möchte



Kann ich dir leider, noch, nicht sagen.
Hab das Bike eben erst zurückbekommen und bei uns liegt soviel Schnee dass nicht an biken zu denken ist ..




cytrax schrieb:


> Schön aufpassen und Schienbeinschoner tragen  Ich und viele andere Sudpinfahrer wissen warum




Mmmhhh die fehlen mir noch, natürlich bilde ich mir auch ein, dass meine Schienbeine so bleiben wie sie sind 
Aber ich überleg mir mindestens zu Beginn welche zu tragen ..


----------



## Scarx (10. Februar 2013)

Also ich fahre flats jetzt seit ca. einem jahr und bin noch nicht abgerutscht und hab mir mein schienbein aufgerissen, trotzdem fahre ich die ixs protektoren 
sicher ist sicher ð


----------



## Rain78 (10. Februar 2013)

Duke184 schrieb:


> Hast Du das auf den original Felgen machen können. Ich dachte das geht nicht.



Ja habe ich das geht ganz gut so gar. Ich habe mit Stan´s Notubes umgerüstet. Das einzige was ich jedem empfehle ist die Nachfüllspritze zu nutzen damit bekommt man die Dichtmilch besser und vor allem bleibt die Sauerei aus wenn man den Reifen wieder ein Stück von der Felge lösen muss um die Milch einzufüllen. Ein Kompressor ist nicht zwangsläufig erforderlich, mit einer guten Standpumpe bekommt man den Reifen auch auf die Felge.


----------



## Kruko (10. Februar 2013)

Endlich habe ich es mal geschafft und halbwegs vernünftige Fotos von meinem Reaction zu machen. Einige veränderungen hat das Bike mittlerweile erfahren. Ich weiß nicht, wie man bei Cube auf die Idee gekommen ist, an einem racelastigen Hardtail einen Vector-Lenker zu verbauen. Der Tausch der Lenker-Vorbau-Einheit machte das Bike um schlappe 200 gr. leichter.










Das Rad macht richtig Spaß. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass die großen Räder so leicht bergauf fahren.


----------



## Scarx (10. Februar 2013)

Sehr chick! Der Lenker passt optisch ja super!
Wenn du die ganganzeige von deiner Schaltung los wirst sparst du nochmal ein- zwei gramm 
Ich als stereo fahrer bekomme beim Anblick des Vorbaus rückenschmerzen aber ein kurzer Vorbau macht bei ja keinen Sinn! Also Daumen hoch!


----------



## cytrax (10. Februar 2013)

marco_m schrieb:


> Mmmhhh die fehlen mir noch, natürlich bilde ich mir auch ein, dass meine Schienbeine so bleiben wie sie sind
> Aber ich überleg mir mindestens zu Beginn welche zu tragen ..



Ich fahr auch ohne, nur mit Knieschoner. In Kombination mit FiveTen Schuhen rutscht man da normalerweise auch nicht ab  Ab und zu gibts vielleicht mal Kratzer aber nix Ernstes^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (10. Februar 2013)

Hier mal mein aus Restteilen aufgebautes Cube Reaction Race 13er Modell.












Gruss Matthias


----------



## FreshPrince (10. Februar 2013)

Sehr feines Teil!


----------



## deathmetal (11. Februar 2013)

Letztes Update: Schaltung auf 2x10


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (11. Februar 2013)

Hey Deathmetal,

Hast ja ganzschön getuned das Teil ! Klasse ! Was ist denn das für ein Sattel ? MCFK  ?
Was wiegt das Rad ?

Gruss
Matthias


----------



## deathmetal (11. Februar 2013)

Bianchi_EV4 schrieb:


> Hey Deathmetal,
> 
> Hast ja ganzschön getuned das Teil ! Klasse ! Was ist denn das für ein Sattel ? MCFK  ?
> Was wiegt das Rad ?
> ...



Danke 

Sattel is von Smud-Carbon
Gewicht ca. 8850g so wie es dasteht.


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (11. Februar 2013)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Sattel is von Smud-Carbon
> Gewicht ca. 8850g so wie es dasteht.



Nicht schlecht ....


----------



## Ede46 (11. Februar 2013)

Meine neueste Errungenschaft


----------



## -eric- (11. Februar 2013)

Dann mein Hanzz auch nochmal:


----------



## Scarx (11. Februar 2013)

Welches baujahr ist das hanzz?! Sieht sehr geil aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -eric- (11. Februar 2013)

Danke, ist 2012  
Der LR-Satz allerdings von 2010 ..


----------



## Scarx (11. Februar 2013)

Aso, kam so sehr dunkel rüber! 
Ich starre jetzt seit tagen auf das neue Specialized enduro FSR Carbon 2013 und überlege ob ich die 5300 dafür hinlegen soll oder nicht :S weil mich mein Stereo ärgert... man immer diese probleme im Leben


----------



## mi2 (11. Februar 2013)

das hanzz fühlt sich sichtlich wohl  schönes foto


----------



## St0Rm (12. Februar 2013)

Scarx schrieb:


> Aso, kam so sehr dunkel rüber!
> Ich starre jetzt seit tagen auf das neue Specialized enduro FSR Carbon 2013 und überlege ob ich die 5300 dafür hinlegen soll oder nicht :S weil mich mein Stereo ärgert... man immer diese probleme im Leben



Teures Radln wär des, aber die Technik scheint ja auch net ohne zu sein. Und schee ausschaun tuts ja auch 

Was ärgert dich denn am Stereo?


----------



## RSR2K (12. Februar 2013)




----------



## Scarx (12. Februar 2013)

Habs grad 4 Monate (nur relativ leichtes Gelände zum einfahren ) und schon verabschiedet sich mein erster Laufradsatz... ich mein da kann cube jetzt nur bedingt was zu, aber dann kommt da noch das knacken und der hinterbau hinzu... Da kann ich  den noch so hart einstellen der rauscht nur so durch... ich glaub ich brauch ein wenig mehr reserve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (12. Februar 2013)

Scarx schrieb:


> Habs grad 4 Monate (nur relativ leichtes Gelände zum einfahren ) und schon verabschiedet sich mein erster Laufradsatz... ich mein da kann cube jetzt nur bedingt was zu, aber dann kommt da noch das knacken und der hinterbau hinzu... Da kann ich  den noch so hart einstellen der rauscht nur so durch... ich glaub ich brauch ein wenig mehr reserve



hallo nico

zur behebung der mängel...

das nennt man herstellergarantie

schnell zum händler und voila..

alles ok


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (12. Februar 2013)

Er kann's evtl. reparieren, ja. Aber über Garantie wohl kaum.

Der  Hinterbau ist nun mal in Kombination mit dem RP23 nicht gerade die  beste Kombi. Oder sagen wir besser, der Dämpfer ist mit dem  Übersetzungsverhältnis leicht überfordert.
Das ist kein Einzelfall,  klagen hier viele drüber. Bei mir war's auch so. Entweder null SAG oder  Durchschlag. Abhilfe: verkleinern der Luftkammer (kostet nix,  Anleitungen findest du im Fred oder bei mir) oder ein anderes tune von  toxo (teuer).

Wegen der Laufräder: meinetwegen verprügelt mich,  aber was CUBE standardmäßig da an ein AM dranschnallt gehört verboten!  IMW 19mm??? Was soll ich damit? Welche Reifen jenseits der 2.1/2.2 soll  ich denn damit "sinnvoll" fahren?! Von der Haltbarkeit mal ganz  abgesehen. MMn am besten direkt neuwertig verkaufen und was gescheites  holen. Nicht erst kaputt fahren.
Was hat sich denn "verabschiedet"? Die Lager?

Das Knacken kann viele Ursachen haben: Tretlager, Schwingenlager defekt oder trocken etc... da hilft nur suchen.
Wann tritt das Knacken denn auf? Beim Treten oder Einfedern oder...
Bei mir war's bspw. ein defektes Schwingenlager.


----------



## Scarx (12. Februar 2013)

Ich hab das gefühl, dass es einmal knackt wenn ichs belaste also nach dem ersten pedalieren und anschließendem hinsetzen und dann wieder bei nem sprung oder so wenn ichs entlaste... ganz merkwürdig manchmal hört sichs nach Sattelstütze und manchmal nach steuersatz an-.- also im grunde habe ich keinen plan xD...
Beim rad ist hinten der Freilauf der Nabe hin... und einige schläge hat er schon abbekommen (die fahrer/ hinterbau/ dämpfer- kombination ist wohl zu viel für das teil) xD


----------



## St0Rm (12. Februar 2013)

Also... um hier meine Erfahrung kund zu tun.
Ich hatte na meinem alten Speiseeis SX Trail auch Knarzen bei vielen Dingen. Aber nur, wenn ich gesessen war. 

Ich hab ewig gesucht, bis ich eines Tages, beim Frühjahrscheck, gemerkt habe, dass ich meinen Sattel, verkehrtherum auf die Sattelstütze gebaut hab.
Es sei hier erwähnt, es war eine Thomson Elite.
Somit hat jedoch Kraft des Sattels nicht auf den vorderen, verstärkten Teil der Stütze gewirkt, sondern den anderen Teil . Dieser ist natürlich für den hinteren Teil gedacht.
TADAAAA daher kam das knarzen.

Vielleicht ist es bei vielen auch einfach der Fall. Bei den meisten sieht man es ja ganz einfach. Ich hab auch net gecheckt, wie ich das hinbekommen hatte 

Ach ja, am Freitag kommt mein neues Stereo, dann gibts hier auch mal Bilder von Rädern von mir


----------



## --HANK-- (12. Februar 2013)

Neues Spielzeug soeben angekommen 
Erste Probefahrt --> scharf


----------



## Scarx (12. Februar 2013)

Also in meinem fall wärs schwer auf ne rock shox reverb den sattel falsch herum zu bauen xD


----------



## Scarx (12. Februar 2013)

Und vielleicht gewinne ich ja das ams 150 team von der schwalbe umfrage


----------



## cytrax (12. Februar 2013)

Das bekomm ich schon


----------



## Scarx (12. Februar 2013)

Haha  welchen namen hast du vorgeschlagen?!


----------



## Scarx (12. Februar 2013)

grade wenn einem das bike probleme macht findet man ein altes Sparbuch... wenn das kein Zufall ist! xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (12. Februar 2013)

RSR2K schrieb:


>



Top! Sieht nach Spaß aus 
Was hast für nen Lenker dran? Boobar?


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (13. Februar 2013)

Mehr Bilder!!! 

@ boxplot: geile Kiste!!! 









Und am Ende ging's gemeinsam in die Wanne!


----------



## SRX-Prinz (13. Februar 2013)




----------



## RSR2K (14. Februar 2013)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Top! Sieht nach Spaß aus
> Was hast für nen Lenker dran? Boobar?



Hi,

thx!

Der Lenker ist ein Sunline V1 711. Ich wollte eigentlich die 745 Version. Die war damals aber nicht lieferbar und jetzt leider komplett ausverkauft.

mfg


----------



## St0Rm (15. Februar 2013)

Meine neue Möhre  heute angekommen und frisch aufgebaut


----------



## Scarx (16. Februar 2013)

Hättest auch meins haben können 
viel spaß mit dem stereo!


----------



## FR-Sniper (16. Februar 2013)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> ...



schönes AMS 
(auch wenn´s grad total nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat: was sind das für Reifen auf dem Chariot?)


----------



## SRX-Prinz (16. Februar 2013)

@FR sniper : Danke, hier die Reifen http://www.ebay.de/itm/KENDA-Reifen...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item43adf56d2a
Werden aber gegen Big Apple 2,35 getauscht.


----------



## ToyDoll (17. Februar 2013)

Noch neue(leichtere) Pedale, dann is es perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## St0Rm (17. Februar 2013)

Hm, mit ner 36 sieht es recht interessant aus. Gibts da ne Freigabe von Cube für 160mm Gabeln? Kann mir derzeit eine Fox 34 Talas gut vorstellen.

Dein Stereo ist ziemlich auf Abfahrt getrimmt. Kettenführung, Ein Kettenblatt vorn, 200er Scheibe hinten. Nicht verkehrt 
Läufts gut?


----------



## ToyDoll (17. Februar 2013)

Keine Ahnung obs da ne Freigabe gibt, funktioniert aber auf jeden Fall super und geht auch bergauf ziemlich schön


----------



## Unze77 (17. Februar 2013)

Ne, gibt keine Freigabe. Aber ich fahr seit Fahren mit ner 160er Gabel, aber halt bei dem 2008er Model.


----------



## Wasabi0815 (17. Februar 2013)

Heute ne kleine Tour durch den Stadtwald gedreht.


----------



## Mithras (17. Februar 2013)

kleines Update: ... Formula K24 auf Avid Scheiben.. passt super und die Bremse hält die Klappe


----------



## cmartin1 (17. Februar 2013)

Endlich fertig mit dem Aufbau (naja, fast )

Heute nachmittag war die erste Ausfahrt,
Was soll ich sagen 












Grüße aus Wien
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. Februar 2013)

cmartin1 schrieb:


> Endlich fertig mit dem Aufbau .....Grüße aus Wien Martin


 Darauf einen Barcardi.... Gefällt!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (18. Februar 2013)

Wenn du jetzt noch die gefühlten 8,50 m für den LC Seilzug kürzt, wär's ne Runde Sache! 

Der Sattel sieht für mich allerdings nach puren Schmerzen aus... 

*@ St0Rm:* decals an Felgen und Gabel weg. Dann wär's in meinen Augen richtig fett!
Aber auch so schon top Optik!


----------



## luftpumpe (19. Februar 2013)

Ein paar Stunden alt . Hoffe ein Ansporn mehr, um mit Bike auf Arbeit zu fahren.
Kleine Änderungen kommen aber noch. Bremsleitung kürzen usw. ..... Kleinigkeiten *lol*

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1313689]
	
[/URL]

Grüße aus BÄRnau


----------



## LittleBoomer (20. Februar 2013)

Sieht schick aus. 
Habe mir auch überlegt, diesen Rahmen zu kaufen und das Haibike zu demontieren und auf diesen Rahmen umzubauen. Aber das wird ein Projekt für den nächsten Winter...

Viel Spaß damit.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## -eric- (20. Februar 2013)

schickes ltd  

Hier noch mein Tourer  Die Kettenblätter werden noch gegen ein 36er getauscht..


----------



## spessarträuber (20. Februar 2013)

ein 36er KB aufm Tourer? 
ist doch für den eigentlichen Einsatzzweck des Rads völlig daneben, oder?


----------



## -eric- (21. Februar 2013)

Sicher, fahre seit dem Rahmentausch (2011) nur aufm 34er.. ohne Umwerfer, das passt mir ganz gut...


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (21. Februar 2013)

spessarträuber schrieb:


> ein 36er KB aufm Tourer?
> ist doch für den eigentlichen Einsatzzweck des Rads völlig daneben, oder?



Nö, fahre am Stereo seit 1 Jahr ein 36er und nutze es neben meinem Hanzz nur noch zum touren.
Das passt hervorragend! 

Wollte ich aber zuvor auch nicht glauben!


----------



## Scarx (21. Februar 2013)

Dito! 24-36 kettenblätter am Stereo für lange touren ideal und oben drauf der bash fürs Gelände!


----------



## xerto (21. Februar 2013)

so fahre ich es auch ..

mit vielen höhenmetern im taunus

geht bestens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (21. Februar 2013)

spessarträuber schrieb:


> ein 36er KB aufm Tourer?
> ist doch für den eigentlichen Einsatzzweck des Rads völlig daneben, oder?



36 ist doch ideal, was meinst du mit völlig daneben?
Edit: achso, bei einfach 36 wirds spaßig 

Fürs Stereo werd ich das 36er wieder gegen ein 38er tauschen, dann fährt man nicht die ganze Zeit auf der Anfahrt auf den letzten Ritzeln.


----------



## exobiologisch (21. Februar 2013)

Moin an alle ...

hier mal mein Reaction aus 2009 !

Steht übrigens grad zum Verkauf, da das neue GTC 2013 schon in den Startlöchern Steht ! 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/281066344123?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## blutbuche (21. Februar 2013)

- die hörnchen sind  ja der hammer


----------



## messias (21. Februar 2013)

Gerade frisch fertiggebastelt:


----------



## exobiologisch (21. Februar 2013)

Mit der Bremshebeleinstellung kannst du fahren ?!


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Februar 2013)

Wie kann man nur nicht so fahren? Alles eine Frage der Finger...


----------



## spessarträuber (21. Februar 2013)

@boxplot:
1x36? oder tauscht Du eines der 3 KB gegen ein 36er?
I.d.R. ist man aufm Tourer viel auf der Ebene unterwegs, da kann man meiner Meinung nach schon ein 44 oder 48er brauchen...


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (21. Februar 2013)

boxplot schrieb:


> schickes ltd
> 
> Hier noch mein Tourer  Die Kettenblätter werden noch gegen ein 36er getauscht..


Hammermäßig, ich bin immer wieder von der SL-Cross-Serie begeistert. 
Das ist Fahrrad reduziert aufs Wesentliche: Ohne Federung, ohne Scheibenbremsen und anderen Klimbim. Aber Kettenschaltung muss sein.

36er-KB reicht mir in der Ebene  beim Speedbike meist, ich nutze zumindest das 48er seltenst.
Mit mehr Zähnen vorne kommt man keinen Hübbel mehr hoch.


----------



## messias (21. Februar 2013)

exobiologisch schrieb:


> Mit der Bremshebeleinstellung kannst du fahren ?!



Sieht auf dem Foto tatsächlich krass aus, die Hebel liegen aber fast genau in der Verlängerung meiner Arme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (22. Februar 2013)

messias schrieb:


> Sieht auf dem Foto tatsächlich krass aus, die Hebel liegen aber fast genau in der Verlängerung meiner Arme.



Dann behaupte ich einfach mal, dass der Rahmen bzgl. der Oberrohrlänge zu klein für dich ist, bzw. die Länge des Vorbaus zu kurz gewählt wurde.  

Aber wie auch immer, wenn du damit klar kommst, dann passt's ja! 

Schickes Acid übrigens!


----------



## NaitsirhC (22. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte meine Hebel auch eine Zeit lang relativ steil nach unten, gerade auf längeren Abfahrten kann man da aber ziemliche Probleme mit den Unterarmen bekommen, macht sich deutlich bemerkbar, wenn sie etwas weiter nach oben zeigen.


----------



## messias (22. Februar 2013)

Ist ja auch gerade erst fertig zusammengebaut, die Einstellungs- und Optimierungsfahrten kommen jetzt.


----------



## reaction187 (22. Februar 2013)

fürn rasse-echtes mtb fänd ich 26er schöner, aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## stonele (22. Februar 2013)

Für die Größe ist ein 29er doch ideal.
Ein 26er würde doch da extrem blöd aussehen.


----------



## reaction187 (22. Februar 2013)

vom rahmen? ja, ist ja sicher ein 29er.
Aber dennoch 

wo bekommt man diesen rahmen eigentlich einzelnt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messias (22. Februar 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> wo bekommt man diesen rahmen eigentlich einzelnt?



Der war jetzt aus der Elektrobucht. 
Ansonsten hat der Laden hier eine große Auswahl: http://www.schlierseer-radhaus.de/


----------



## reaction187 (22. Februar 2013)

achso!
Sieht aber gut aus, dachte erst das wäre ein reaction rahmen.
Wie groß bist du?


----------



## Duke184 (23. Februar 2013)

Jetzt will ich doch auch mal mein Bike hier vorstellen.




Einiges wurde getauscht.

Jetzt fehlen noch paar leichte Räder, dann glaube ich habe ich alles was ich will.


----------



## Scarx (23. Februar 2013)

Schönes Bike... optik ist aber sehr unruhig, bin ich ja nicht so der fan von aber trotzdem gelungen!


----------



## Schelle (23. Februar 2013)

Mir gefällts. Kann es sein, das die Bremsleitung  vorne etwas zu lang ist, oder täuscht das? Auf jeden Fall so eng es geht ans Gabelbein.


----------



## Duke184 (23. Februar 2013)

@Schelle
thx.
Da der Lenker ziemlich breit ist (740 mm) ist das schon gewollt. Das mit dem Engen führen am Gabelbein werde ich beherzigen.

  @Scarx
danke!
leider können die Aufkleber nur von den Räder abgemacht werden. Am Rahmen sind sie überlackiert (Klarlack). Ich würde sie auch gerne abmachen. Sieht wie eine Litfaßsäule aus.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (23. Februar 2013)

So, noch bevor der Frühling kommt (heute nur feiner Schneefall), ist mein Ltd-pro-Hartschwanz ein wenig ertüchtigt. Neue Schlappen (Conti Race King 2,2 Protection) und Upgrade auf die XT 785er Bremsen mit 180/160 (vorher 775er, nicht daß die schlecht waren, aber nun hab ich einheitlich am AMS und am Hardtail die 785er mit den Einfingerhebeln - die Performance ist sowieso allererste Sahne ). 
Hier grad in der zur Werkstatt zweckentfremdeten Küche frisch nach der 
OP, es ist noch etwas benommen von der Mineralölnarkose. 






Jetzt muß nur noch der Winter weichen ...


----------



## Herr Frodo (23. Februar 2013)

Es geht mal nicht über Pulver-Neuschnee  
War heute aber ausnahmsweise nicht mit dem FRITZZ unterwegs...


----------



## reaction187 (23. Februar 2013)

ist das der 2008er race rahmen?


----------



## Herr Frodo (23. Februar 2013)

ist ein 2009er...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaction187 (23. Februar 2013)

sind das 29er laufräder?


----------



## Herr Frodo (23. Februar 2013)

Nein, das ist sogar noch so gut wie original.!


----------



## reaction187 (23. Februar 2013)

ok, sehen so riesig aus 
ich hatte mal eines von 2008, das hatte das gleiche rahmendesign.

weiter fahren!


----------



## Herr Frodo (23. Februar 2013)

Jepp, und Kette rechts....is eh klar


----------



## GT-Fixer (24. Februar 2013)

*Ich war gestern auch nochmal in der schönen Spreewaldheimat unterwegs den letzten Schnee auskost(z)en. Dann verpisst er sich hoffentlich bald*


----------



## QBE84 (26. Februar 2013)

Acid 2011 vor dem Waschgang


----------



## Codec64 (1. März 2013)

LTD Race 29 2013


----------



## a-Cube-Biker (2. März 2013)

Meine ungleichen Zwillinge:

Zweimal CUBE Reaction 20"
Einmal SSP mit 9,0 Kg und einmal MTB mit 10,8 Kg


----------



## Foxi1988 (2. März 2013)

Hier mein Cube Stereo Pro 2012 Modell!
Bis jetzt nur neue Pedale + Muddy Board.








Beste Grüße
Fox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom123 (2. März 2013)

Hallo,

seit gestern bin auch stolzer Besitzer eines CUBE Reaction SLT 2012. Günstig hier im Bike-Markt bekommen.


----------



## Tony240989 (2. März 2013)

Meine beiden Schätze 

Grüße aus Stralsund


----------



## reaction187 (2. März 2013)

a-Cube-Biker schrieb:


> Meine ungleichen Zwillinge:
> 
> Zweimal CUBE Reaction 20"
> Einmal SSP mit 9,0 Kg und einmal MTB mit 10,8 Kg



wie groß bist du?


----------



## a-Cube-Biker (2. März 2013)

178 cm


----------



## Mithras (2. März 2013)

Mal wieder was Selteneres 

Trailbike XMS .. 






und von Hinten .. 






neu mit Formula OroK24 Bremse auf Avid Scheiben.. und 2,4" Fat Albert am VR..


----------



## Duke184 (2. März 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> Mal wieder was Selteneres
> 
> Trailbike XMS ..
> 
> ...



Hi Mithras,

schönes Rad!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaction187 (2. März 2013)

a-Cube-Biker schrieb:


> 178 cm


das ist ja recht klein für 20" und so lange vorbauten und dann noch setback sattelstütze.

Da musst du ja schon fast zusammengefaltet auf dem bike liegen so gestreckt ist die position?!


----------



## Mithras (2. März 2013)

Thx


----------



## xerto (3. März 2013)

Tony240989 schrieb:


> Meine beiden Schätze
> 
> Grüße aus Stralsund



ein tolles foto 

wird wallpaper bei mir...


----------



## Duke184 (3. März 2013)

Tony240989 schrieb:


> Meine beiden Schätze
> 
> Grüße aus Stralsund




Coole Aufnahme! In sw würde das bestimmt noch besser wirken.


----------



## m4Tze (3. März 2013)

Hallo, bin noch neu hier. 

Hab mir im Spätsommer mal ein neues Cube LTD Race 2013 gegönnt. Hab noch zusätzlich den orignalen Umwerfer abgemacht und nen XT Umwerfer dran gemacht. Auf den Bildern wars noch ziemlich neu (2 Tage oder so).

Muss noch "richtige" Bilder unterwegs machen!


----------



## a-Cube-Biker (3. März 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> das ist ja recht klein für 20" und so lange vorbauten und dann noch setback sattelstütze.
> 
> Da musst du ja schon fast zusammengefaltet auf dem bike liegen so gestreckt ist die position?!



Das täuscht, ich fahre seit 11 Jahren 20" CUBE Rahmen.
Ich denke das ist eine Sache des Wohlbefindens und 18" finde ich etwas klein für mich.
Der Vorbau ist 100 mm lang und die Sattelstütze versetzt um 16 mm.


----------



## reaction187 (3. März 2013)

inwiefern klein?

bei 1,78m musste auf jeden fall sehr grstreckt auf dem bike sitzen, das kann ich sagen, weil ich genauso groß bin 

welche oberrohrlänge haben deine bikes? weißte das?


----------



## a-Cube-Biker (4. März 2013)

Vielleicht sitzt du auch sehr gedrungen bzw. aufrecht auf deinem Bike? Oder ich habe einfach Affenarme? ;-)
Laut Katalog beträgt die Länge des Oberrohrs beim 20" 578 mm und beim 18" 560 mm.
Aber wie gesagt man muss sich hat einfach wohlfühlen auf seinem Bike.
Und so lange mich im Wettkampf Berg auf niemand überholt scheint ja alles gut zu laufen.


----------



## reaction187 (4. März 2013)

in mm oder horizontal gemessen?

wahrscheinlich in mm, oder?

in mm komme ich bei mir bei 18" auf 567mm.

wäre ja dann quasi ein 19er cube.

was verstehst du unter gedrungen? 

also ich hab einen 100er vorbau, 0 Grad und einen low rise lenker. Mein sattel ist ganz leicht höher als der Lenker, aber auch nur weil kein positiver vorbau.

Sitze leicht sportlich, aber immernoch gemütlich.

10 Grad Vorbau wäre zwar bequemer, aber sieht auch nicht so cool aus


----------



## kahwel (4. März 2013)

So... endlich ich habe heute meine erste Cube bekommen - AMS 100, 6 monate erwartung aber jetzt die spass kann beginnen:























Frühling komme jetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-Cube-Biker (5. März 2013)

Nein horizontal wären es 588 mm bzw. 608 mm beim 2010 Model.
Die Vorbauten haben jeweils 100 mm und 6 Grad.
Beim SSP ist der Lenker leicht tiefer und beim MTB leicht höher als der Sattel.
Die Sattelhöhe beträgt 102 cm.
Hast du nicht mal ein Bild von deinem Reaction?


----------



## -eric- (5. März 2013)

sehr schickes AMS 100! 

noch nen kleines Video:


----------



## Pfalzgott (5. März 2013)

Schickes Video,

Von wem ist das Lied?


----------



## Soldi (5. März 2013)

boxplot schrieb:


> sehr schickes AMS 100!
> 
> noch nen kleines Video:


Erwischt, einber von denen die einfach ohne Weg so durch den Wald fahren!


----------



## Maxilainen (6. März 2013)

kahwel schrieb:


> So... endlich ich habe heute meine erste Cube bekommen - AMS 100, 6 monate erwartung aber jetzt die spass kann beginnen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo, welche Rahmengröße hat das Bike?


----------



## kahwel (6. März 2013)

Das ist ein 17"


----------



## eckbert0815 (6. März 2013)

Hier mal mein Schätzchen!


----------



## toyoraner (7. März 2013)

So geht es nun in die Saison...
Mehr dazu siehe hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=544839&page=2


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (7. März 2013)

Gut dass du auf die Leute hier gehört hast und die 120er Reba vorne rausgeschmissen hast!!!
Sorry, aber dafür hätte ich dich auch für bekloppt erklärt! 

Schön ist's geworden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (7. März 2013)

Sehr stimmig. Das erste Stereo wo ich sogar den Flaschenhalter gut finde


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (8. März 2013)

Den hab' ich so ähnlich auch! 





*
Steht übrigens bald zum Verkauf!*


----------



## Boshard (8. März 2013)

Moin 

hier den auch mal wieder was von mir
Hab meinem Cube Peloton Race 2012 neue LRS gegönnt


----------



## Eisengeier (8. März 2013)

kahwel schrieb:


> Das ist ein 17"



Ziemlich komische Kombination mit 29" Laufrädern; sieht fast aus wie ein altes Hochrad, oder als wärest du mit Schwung vor eine Wand gefahren.


----------



## Maxilainen (8. März 2013)

Eisengeier schrieb:


> Ziemlich komische Kombination mit 29" Laufrädern; sieht fast aus wie ein altes Hochrad, oder als wärest du mit Schwung vor eine Wand gefahren.



So sehen meine 29er alle aus. Mein Razorblade und mein Radon sind sogar nur 16".  
Wo ist die nächste Wand? Oder doch lieber Wachstumshormone?


----------



## Speci007 (8. März 2013)

Soldi schrieb:


> Erwischt, einber von denen die einfach ohne Weg so durch den Wald fahren!



Und dann noch die Heldentat unpassender Weise ins Netz stellen....
So rückt man die MTBler ins schlechte Licht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toyoraner (8. März 2013)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Den hab' ich so ähnlich auch!



Ich find ja schwarz eigentlich recht langweilig, aber dein Stereo sieht sehr geil aus.


----------



## cytrax (8. März 2013)

Nach einer Generalüberholung wieder im Einsatz  So sauber wirds so schnell nimmer werden 






Edit: Kleiner Tipp für nen glänzenden Elox-Rahmen...Silikonspray


----------



## Ghostdog88 (8. März 2013)

das radon is innerhalb von 2 monaten zu einem stereo mutiert. ist seit heute zwar fahrbereit und auch schon auf 40 km getestet worden... allerdings fehlen leider noch ein paar parts. 
ich hoffe es gefällt einigermaßen.











viele grüße


----------



## cytrax (8. März 2013)

Sieht gut aus  Ich weiß auch was noch fehlt...Männerreifen 

Woher hast den Rahmen? Der würde mir auch gefallen


----------



## cytrax (8. März 2013)

10ooo Post


----------



## Ghostdog88 (8. März 2013)

ja die kommen eh noch drauf 
wollte allerdings die anderen noch benutzen, weils am ende echt auf jeden euro ankam 
des wichtigste is erstmal ne bremse hinten xD
hab ihn vom schlierseer radhaus


----------



## cytrax (8. März 2013)

Ahhhh war irgendwie alles klar^^ Man nimmt was man hat und das mitm Schlierseer Radhaus is mir auch eben eingefallen


----------



## borisstemmer (9. März 2013)

Ghostdog88 schrieb:


> das radon is innerhalb von 2 monaten zu einem stereo mutiert. i



Ich versuche die ganze Zeit herauszufinden, was denn eigentlich vom Radon übrig blieb?


----------



## Team Slow Duck (9. März 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> hier den auch mal wieder was von mir
> Hab meinem Cube Peloton Race 2012 neue LRS gegönnt



Wirklich SEHR dünne Bereifung


----------



## Ghostdog88 (9. März 2013)

borisstemmer schrieb:


> Ich versuche die ganze Zeit herauszufinden, was denn eigentlich vom Radon übrig blieb?



viel wars nicht 
vorbau, lenker, schalthebel, bremsen, sattel und vorderes laufrad. wobei die hintere bremse ja auch rausgeflogen ist weil die bremsleitung zu kurz war 
also in naher zukunft werden dann noch gescheite bremsen gekauft und wenn die reifen runter sind "männerreifen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (10. März 2013)

Na das kann bei den Schwalbe nicht lang dauern  Bremsen kann ich Shimano empfehlen


----------



## Ghostdog88 (10. März 2013)

ja der hinten is eh schon gut fertig 
ich dachte ursprünglich an ne formula r1. aber mit bremsen kenn ich mich noch ned soooo gut aus. also wenn ihr tipps habt... lasst hören 
sie müsste sich dann mit ca 85kg abgeben


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. März 2013)

Shimano SLX. Formula schmeisst du schneller wieder runter, als dir lieb ist.


----------



## cytrax (10. März 2013)

Da stimm ich Müs voll und ganz zu  Die Shimanos sind einfach klasse. Ich fahr die Zee zwar erst seit kurzem aber ich bin total begeistert


----------



## Ghostdog88 (10. März 2013)

ok danke... dann wirds wohl ne shimano werden 
is auch preislich top


----------



## borisstemmer (10. März 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Formula schmeisst du schneller wieder runter, als dir lieb ist.



Ich warte ja immer noch auf die Formula Probleme. Hab seit 3 Monaten die RX und bin bisher zufrieden.Sie ist auf jeden Fall besser als die Hayes, die ich vorher hatte. Aber das ist auch nicht so schwierig. 

Also mal abwarten, was da noch auf mich zukommt. Aber das nur am Rande, es geht hier ja nicht um Bremsen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. März 2013)

3 Monate sind ja nix. Meine zwei Paar waren alle irgendwo mal undicht, quietschten, kreischten, klingelten und wurden alle zeitnah durch eine Saint ersetzt.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (10. März 2013)

Ist die Saint eigentlich nicht mehr so brachial wie früher? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## borisstemmer (10. März 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> 3 Monate sind ja nix.



Ich sag ja, mal abwarten.
Schau mal auf mein Rad: AMS100. Ich denke da gibt es auch einen Unterschied bei den Anforderungen. Bei ein bisschen CC und Tour werden die Bremsen ja auch nicht so beansprucht. 

Muss ja, sagen, dass ich die auch gekauft habe, weil die ziemlich gut aussehen an meinem Rad.  Wir werden sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (10. März 2013)

Mein neues Spielzeug


----------



## LAforce (10. März 2013)

Nice! Welche Rahmengröße ist das, dass eine große Trinkflasche passt?


----------



## deathmetal (10. März 2013)

Sehr schön, hab das gleiche Modell 
Viel spaß damit!


----------



## Asko (10. März 2013)

Keine Ahnung ob es mittlerweile schon behoben wurde, aber die Bionicon Kettenführung bricht gerne mal an der Halterung.
Wenn man in der Mitte um das Röhrchen noch einen Kabelbinder macht ist man auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (10. März 2013)

@_LAforce_,
18 Zoll Rahmen. 

@_Asko_,
danke für die Information , dritter Kabelbinder ist angebracht. 

@_deathmetal_,
ich hatte gestern auf der ersten Tour viel Spaß mit dem Bike


----------



## Duke184 (10. März 2013)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Mein neues Spielzeug



Ein klasse Bike!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosso19842 (10. März 2013)

war auch mal unterwegsjetzt mit reverb steahlts und ritchey lenker


----------



## toyoraner (11. März 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> 3 Monate sind ja nix. Meine zwei Paar waren alle irgendwo mal undicht, quietschten, kreischten, klingelten und wurden alle zeitnah durch eine Saint ersetzt.


 
RX Modelljahr 2013 kaufen und schon sind die schlimmsten Probleme beseitigt...


----------



## deathmetal (11. März 2013)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> war auch mal unterwegsjetzt mit reverb steahlts und ritchey lenker



Wie bist du mit dem Cube-Rucksack zufrieden?


----------



## LAforce (11. März 2013)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Wie bist du mit dem Cube-Rucksack zufrieden?



Da ich den Rucksack auch habe, kann ich was dazu sagen:
Ich habe den Rucksack jetzt eine Woche zum Skifahren und auf den wenigen Runden mit dem Bike dieses Jahr genutzt. 
Passform und Tragekomfort sind Top! Lediglich im Hauptfach vermisse ich an der Vorderseite noch ein kleines Einschubfach. So hat man im Hauptfach nur einen großen Raum mit Einschubfach am Rückenteil (welches dann für die Trinkblase reserviert ist).
An sonsten klare Empfehlung.


----------



## Lateiner (11. März 2013)

Hi 
gibt es den Rucksack beim Cube Händler oder hast du den im Internet bestellt ?
Gruß Lateiner


----------



## rosso19842 (11. März 2013)

hi

ja der rucksack ist sehr sehr schön...deuter halt!
hab den vom händler aber gibts auch bei bike discount.de!!


----------



## deathmetal (11. März 2013)

ok, danke für die Infos über den Packsack 
Ist doch mal nen näheren Blick wert glaube ich.


----------



## bmxmitch (11. März 2013)

Nicht das wir jetzt zu weit vom eigtl thread abkommen, aber ich hab den Rucksack auch (FRS 18 in schwarz).

Und meine Eindrücke sind bisher nur positiv. Ich nutze den viel in der Stadt auf meinem BMX oder Rennrad. Gerade beim BMX wenn man springt etc stört der FRS18 kaum. 
-Die Passform is super!
-Die Optik is Hammer!
-Die 18Liter sind von der Größe her perfekt!
-Und die Qualität passt.

Denke nicht das ich mir in den nächsten 10-20 Jahren nen neuen bike Rucksack kaufen muss......ausser er wird geklaut.


----------



## luftpumpe (11. März 2013)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Sieht schick aus.
> Habe mir auch Ã¼berlegt, diesen Rahmen zu kaufen und das Haibike zu demontieren und auf diesen Rahmen umzubauen. Aber das wird ein Projekt fÃ¼r den nÃ¤chsten Winter...
> 
> Viel SpaÃ damit.
> ...



Bei Bike-Discount sind wieder einige Cube Rahmen fÃ¼r 99,00â¬ im Abverkauf. 
Soweit ich gesehen habe aber nur 22"....

Kannste aber auch gerne teurer in der Bucht ersteigern 

GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## akisu (11. März 2013)

bmxmitch schrieb:


> Denke nicht das ich mir in den nächsten 10-20 Jahren nen neuen bike Rucksack kaufen muss......ausser er wird geklaut.


meine bisherrige erfahrung mit deuter rucksäcken hat gezeigt, dass die reißverschlüsse bei regelmäßiger benutzung nach 10 jahren ihren zenit überschritten haben. aber trotzdem eine ganz ordentliche zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (11. März 2013)

luftpumpe schrieb:


> Bei Bike-Discount sind wieder ein Cube Rahmen für 99,00 im Abverkauf.
> Soweit ich gesehen habe aber nur 22"....


Da sehe ich auch öfters nach, brauch noch einen 16" als Montageschlampe, notfalls geht auch 18", aber da gibt es nichts. Muss dann wohl doch nen Nichtcubehersteller nehmen.


----------



## Manu.CL (12. März 2013)

So jetzt bin ich auch Teil der Cube-Familie 

Pedale sind schon die Shimano PDM 520b vorhanden, nur lassen meine neuen Schuhe noch auf sich warten...


----------



## Wasabi0815 (12. März 2013)

Was für Schuhe haste denn dir bestellt?


----------



## Manu.CL (13. März 2013)

Die beiden:

Shimano SH-MT23
Shimano SH-M063

Werde wenn ich beide in der Hand hab entscheiden welchen ich behalte 
*
*


----------



## LittleBoomer (13. März 2013)

statt in den Händen zu halten, würde ich sie an die Füsse ziehen 

Schönes Radl, viel Spaß damit....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## manurie (13. März 2013)

Anprobieren?
Ich hab auch Shimanos gehabt, die sind nicht schlecht, die waren aber immer zu eng in der Breite. Jetzt hab ich Scott in Grösse42, die kann ich besser in der Breite regulieren. Ich bin eh ein Problemfall, meine Schuhgrösse(Länge) ist 39/40 und in der Breite eher 43/44. 

Also an mir ist vieles breiter wie normal, eben der Körperhöhe entsprechend, aber komplett im Durchschnitt.


----------



## deathmetal (13. März 2013)

es gibt die Shimano Schuhe alledings auch als breite Version, nutze ich auch.


----------



## Lateiner (13. März 2013)

Wie viel kosten die breiten den ungefähr?Weil ich möchte mich auch mal mit Klickern versuchen kann aber nicht sooo viel Geld investieren ,habe aber doch ziehmlich breite Füße .
Gruß Lateiner


----------



## deathmetal (13. März 2013)

habe n anderes Modell, aber glaube eben, die breiten gibt's für alle Modelle. einfach mal schauen.
Preis war aber der gleiche wie für das "normale" Modell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (14. März 2013)

Habe zwei kleine Änderungen durchgeführt
203 mm Bremsscheibe vorne + Reverb Stealth 150 mm










MfG
Arno


----------



## Team Slow Duck (14. März 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Shimano SLX. Formula schmeisst du schneller wieder runter, als dir lieb ist.



Meine RX kamen sofort nach Bikekauf vom AMS runter und XT 785 drauf. Schneller runter geht nun wirklich kaum noch (da hätte man auf dem Händlerhof schon schrauben müssen ). Bin mit den XTs so zufrieden, dass ich auch meinem Hardtail die gegönnt habe, nur mit jew. einer kleineren Scheibengröße.



Asko schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob es mittlerweile schon behoben wurde, aber die Bionicon Kettenführung bricht gerne mal an der Halterung.
> Wenn man in der Mitte um das Röhrchen noch einen Kabelbinder macht ist man auf der sicheren Seite.



Hm, ich hab noch nie ne Kettenführung gehabt - rasselt und rattert das nicht nervig grad iVm ner Dreifachkurbel?


----------



## Asko (14. März 2013)

Ich zumindest höre die Kettenführung beim fahren nicht.

Hatte zuerst das Bionicon Teil am Remedy.
Als ich das dann vorne auf 2fach umgebaut hab wurde dann eine "feste" Kettenführung draus (Blackspire Stinger)

Hab das Bionicon Teil jetzt testweise ans Reaction gebaut.
Wirklich brauchen tu ichs da zwar eigentlich nicht, aber bevors rumliegt


----------



## saxoholic (14. März 2013)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Habe zwei kleine Änderungen durchgeführt
> ... 203 mm Bremsscheibe vorne ...



Hast Du die 203er Scheibe einfach dran geschraubt, oder vorher abgeklärt, ob die Gabel die höheren Kräfte aushält?


----------



## deathmetal (14. März 2013)

saxoholic schrieb:


> Hast Du die 203er Scheibe einfach dran geschraubt, oder vorher abgeklärt, ob die Gabel die höheren Kräfte aushält?



Klar kann die Gabel das ab! Gibt ja zum Einen ne Freigabe dafür und zum Anderen kannst du ja auch an ne 32er ne 200er Scheibe ran bauen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. März 2013)

Zeig mir mal jemand eine 160er Gabel, die keine 200er Scheibe mehr aushält... Selbst die ollen Manitous mit 100mm und 30mm Standrohren können das ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --HANK-- (14. März 2013)

@ Donnerbolzen - scharfes Bike!  kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## --HANK-- (14. März 2013)




----------



## manurie (14. März 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal jemand eine 160er Gabel, die keine 200er Scheibe mehr aushält... Selbst die ollen Manitous mit 100mm und 30mm Standrohren können das ab.


Meine RS Sid 100 von 2011 hat keine Freigabe für ne 203, hab da aber ne 203 schon dran gehabt, war von der Dosierung und Bremsleistung besser wie die 185 mit ner Avid Elix5.

Will demnächst aber die Bremse an meinem Cube AMS 100 ändern, da soll ne Avid X0 Trail dran, statt der Elix5 mit der ich bisher voll zufrieden bin.


----------



## Ghostdog88 (14. März 2013)

er sprach ja auch von 160er gabeln


----------



## -eric- (15. März 2013)

einmal mein Stall:


----------



## rosso19842 (15. März 2013)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Habe zwei kleine Änderungen durchgeführt
> 
> 
> wie hast du die reverb richtig entlüftet?bei mir hat es nicht richtig funktioniert!


----------



## Donnerbolzen (15. März 2013)

@rosso19842
was genau hat nicht richtig funktioniert?
Wenn sich die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit nicht verstellen lässt,
*drehe den "Speed Adjuster" von Slow wieder eine Umdrehung Richtung Fast* und wiederhole den Entlüftungsvorgang.  
MfG
Arno


----------



## rosso19842 (15. März 2013)

genau das ist es!!oki danke werde es mal probieren


----------



## CubeChristian (17. März 2013)

Hallo Leute,

wollte auch mal mein Bike zeigen


----------



## Donnerbolzen (17. März 2013)

Umbau abgeschlossen (hoffe ich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djwhitecraft (17. März 2013)

Man man, das Bike ist schon sehr lecker....
Aber eben auch sehr teuer


----------



## Yoshimura (17. März 2013)

Ich hab in einem Testbericht gelesen das in den neuen Rahmen vom Stereo keine große Wasserflasche mehr reingeht sondern max. ne halbliter Flasche. Auf dem Bild sieht das gar nicht so aus....
Geht da jetzt ne große/normale rein oder nicht.. ???
Danke für Antwort im Voraus... würd mich nämlich mal interessieren


----------



## djwhitecraft (17. März 2013)

guggsch du da.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=623850


----------



## franzam (17. März 2013)

oder da:


----------



## Vincy (18. März 2013)

Ist auch von der RH abhängig, bei 16" dürfte die wohl nicht passen.


----------



## Yoshimura (18. März 2013)

Joa.. thx. 

Sieht ja so aus als ob das mit der großen Flasche doch ganz gut passt.. 

Meins soll auch die Tage geliefert werden... freu mich scho 

lg


----------



## regenrohr (18. März 2013)

die Linienführung erinnert mich immer an die Damen (wls)-Räder...


----------



## Ghostdog88 (18. März 2013)

regenrohr schrieb:


> die Linienführung erinnert mich immer an die Damen (wls)-Räder...



ja leider leider... mir gefällt das 2013er modell eig echt gut, bis auf diesen weiblichen touch eben. deswegen hab ich mir lieber nen 2012er modell aufgebaut


----------



## franzam (18. März 2013)

regenrohr schrieb:


> die Linienführung erinnert mich immer an die Damen (wls)-Räder...



Sieht aber nur gut aus wenn du Modelmaße hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (19. März 2013)

lang nich mehr hier gewesen 

mein ams 125 von 2008 gibts aber immer noch.
durch die parkfahrerei am anfang wars ziemlich zerf*ckt deswegen musst ichs jetz mal wieder herrichten


----------



## cytrax (19. März 2013)

Sieht gut aus! Lack oder Pulver?


----------



## freeride_bogl (19. März 2013)

danke, freut mich  habs pulvern lassen, is aber leider nicht besonders beständig .. :/


----------



## Diekholzener (20. März 2013)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Umbau abgeschlossen (hoffe ich)



ein sehr sehr schönes Bike


----------



## Donnerbolzen (20. März 2013)

@ Diekholzener,
danke freut mich.

Das Stereo (2013) fährt sich super! 
Mit oder ohne weiblichen Touch 

MfG
Arno


----------



## -CubeRider- (20. März 2013)

So hier mein Fahrrad :

Das 1. war mein Altes , leider Geklaut worden 
Das 2. mein Neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlockeGT (20. März 2013)

Baust Du bitte den Ständer ab?


----------



## -CubeRider- (20. März 2013)

Warum denn ? ;D


----------



## GlockeGT (20. März 2013)

Sieht komisch aus.


----------



## -CubeRider- (20. März 2013)

Ja ich weiß , aber es ist halt mein Alltagsbike und da ist ein Ständer fast unverzichtbar


----------



## Guerill0 (20. März 2013)

Kleiner Tipp zu den Bionicon KeFüs:
Unbedingt andere Kabelbinder verwenden. Die original Dinger sind Schrott


----------



## cytrax (21. März 2013)

Ich weiß  und nen dritten in die Mitte machen!


----------



## blutbuche (21. März 2013)

@Eisengeier :   .. wie recht du doch hast !!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (21. März 2013)




----------



## LittleBoomer (26. März 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

an dieser Stelle möchte ich nochmal auf unser  diesjähriges Cube-Bike-Treffen in Freiburg aufmerksam machen. Es wäre  schön, wenn sich der ein oder die andere von Euch noch entschließen  könnte, am Treffen teilzunehmen. Es macht ein riesen Spaß zusammen zu  fahren, sich auch mal persönlich kennenzulernen und einfach ein schönes  Wochenende zu erleben. Und das alles auch noch in einem der besten MTB  Reviere im Lande. Zudem haben wir mit Andi einen super Guide dabei. Im  übrigen ist Freiburg die sonnenreichste Stadt in Deutschland !!!

Also Jungs und Mädels......
 - hier reinschauen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10440584&posted=1#post10440584 
- zusagen
- packen
- losfahren
- Spaß haben

In diesem Sinne 

LittleBoomer


----------



## obiwankinobi (26. März 2013)

Gefällt mir richtig gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxilainen (28. März 2013)

Hallo,
eine Frage an die Besitzer des neuen Stereo. Diese FSA Spacer, die zu dem Steuersatz dazu gehören (die nach oben hin schmaler werden), gibt es ja in zwei Varianten. 
Bei der einen Variante ist unter diesem kegelförmigen FSA-Spacer noch eine Abdeckung auf dem Steuersatz, so dass man den Spacer einfach entfernen kann.
Bei der anderen Variante ist dieser Spacer die Abdeckung des Steuersatzes. Ich habe gehört, dass es für diese Variante eine flache Abdeckung zum Nachrüsten geben soll. Die könnte ich mir dann schon mal besorgen (Weiß jemand wo oder wie die Produktbezeichnung ist?), da mein Stereo demnächst kommen sollte und ich sicher (wie immer als Zwerg) mit dem Vorbau möglichst weit runter muss. 
Grüße Max


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (28. März 2013)

Um die *Bilder*quote mal wieder etwas anzuheben: 






Die Saison 2013 kann kommen.


----------



## GlockeGT (28. März 2013)

Sehr geil!!!!!


----------



## Cevin89 (30. März 2013)

So... als stiller Mitleser habe ich mich jetzt auch entschlossen mal meins zu Zeigen. Nicht zuletzt deshalb, da ich auf den über 400 Seiten noch kein einziges ams 120 race gesehen habe  .

Einmal Jungfräulich vom Händler.

Einmal auf der ersten Tour.

Und einmal Saumäßig verschmutzt von der Vorgestrigen Tour durch die Fränkische Schweiz


----------



## xerto (30. März 2013)

hübsches bike  

das ist ein 29er, oder?

gibr es ams 120 auch als 26er?


----------



## Cevin89 (30. März 2013)

xerto schrieb:


> hübsches bike
> 
> das ist ein 29er, oder?
> 
> gibr es ams 120 auch als 26er?




Danke. AMS 120 gibt's nur als 29 er soweit ich weiß


----------



## DuDeN50 (30. März 2013)

Bin auch seit längerem als stiller Mitleser dabei ^^. @Cevin89 schönes Bike !! Hab mich auch endlich mal durchgerungen meine Süße auszuführen ....da das Wetter sich in absehbarer Zeit wohl nicht um 180° drehen wird, müssen halt die Klamotten dementsprechend gewählt werden P
Trotz bescheidenem Wetter, schöne Tour gehabt gestern ...( Bilder sind Handypics...cam hat den Geist aufgegeben  )


----------



## schneller Emil (30. März 2013)

hey!
brauche kurz eure hilfe:
stereo 160 2013 welche größe bei 1,72m Körpergröße und 83er schrittlänge. bin da irgendwie zwischen 16 und 18 zoll, tendiere eher zum 16 zoll bike. was fährt ihr so?
danke e.


----------



## Maxilainen (30. März 2013)

Ich habe das Stereo 140 2013 bestellt und Probe gesessen. In 16" bei 1,68m Größe und 81er Schrittlänge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomatch (31. März 2013)

eins vorne weg, der Trailer is nicht meiner, habe ihn auf ner Tour gesehn und konnte nicht widerstehn.


----------



## Gismo12 (31. März 2013)

tomatch schrieb:


> eins vorne weg, der Trailer is nicht meiner, habe ihn auf ner Tour gesehn und konnte nicht widerstehn.


welches cube ist das?


----------



## tomatch (31. März 2013)

Elite Super HPC 2013 in 26"

Gruß

Herbert


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (31. März 2013)

Geil. Da hätte ich ebenfalls ein Foto gemacht.


----------



## socke989 (2. April 2013)

Mein Cube 




- Lenker/Vorbau und Kettenführung sind im Anmarsch
- 2x10 fach geplant


----------



## Cevin89 (2. April 2013)

socke989 schrieb:


> Mein Cube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (2. April 2013)

Baron vorne ist ja ok, aber hinten?! 
So viel Gripp brauch' kein Mensch am Hinterrad oder hast du evtl. zu viel überschüssige Energie?


----------



## socke989 (2. April 2013)

Ähhm, 
darüber habe ich noch gar nicht nachgedacht 

Das werde ich dann wohl noch ändern. Evtl Fat Albert oder Highroller?


----------



## jormungandr1988 (2. April 2013)

Gabelupgrade


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (2. April 2013)

Ein Dämpferupgrade wäre sicherlich sinnvoller gewesen. 
Den VAN R kannst du nämlich im Gegensatz zur Domain komplett in die Tonne klopfen...

@ socke: zum Baron vorne passt sehr gut die RubberQueen in 2.2.
Bin ich selber 2 Jahre am Stereo gefahren.
Kann ich sehr empfehlen. Aber ist halt Ansichtssache...
Da die Queen in 2.2 kein Apex hat, würde ich die tubeless Version nehmen. Deutlich durchschlagsresistenter.

Aber ist nur ein Hinweis: wenn du damit klar kommst, lass ihn drauf!


----------



## jormungandr1988 (2. April 2013)

Kann mich über den van rc den ich drin hab nicht beschweren... (Bild nicht ganz aktuell...hab den Dämpfer vom hanzz pro '13 drin)


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (3. April 2013)

Da wärst du der erste der mir das sagt. 
Schwache Highspeeddruckstufe gepaart mit einem nicht all zu guten Durchschlagsschutz und dazu noch keine getrennt einstellbaren Zugstufen.

Daher hätte ich eher den Dämpfer getauscht. Aber muss dir taugen. 

Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem LRS? Meiner hat hinten und vorne schon ordentliche Seitenschläge. Die Felge ist dermaßen schlecht eingespeicht... musste schon zweimal nachzentrieren. 

Und um die Bilderquote oben zu halten...


----------



## jormungandr1988 (3. April 2013)

Felgen hab ich auch keine Probleme, kann mich über des rad im allgemeinen net beschwern...


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. April 2013)

@ jormungandr1988: Kleine Frage: Hast du Vergleiche zu anderen Dämpfern?

@ Al: Mein HR war nach fast 2 Jahren ganz schön durch, das VR steht immer noch wie eine eins.


----------



## jormungandr1988 (3. April 2013)

hab das hanzz sl von nem kumpel mal "gegengefahren", da is der Fox DHX RC4 drin...
 is klar besser als mein dämpfer aber des upgrade von Van R auf Van RC is schonmal n sprung gewesen


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. April 2013)

Knall dir mal den Vivid oder Roco da rein .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (3. April 2013)

Also ich glaube das Vorderrad hat beim Transport einen mitbekommen. Der Seitenschlag war von Anfang an drinne. Aber wenn man die Speichenspannung prüft, weiß man auch warum das Dingen nicht stabil bleibt.  Muss mich da mal am WE mal dransetzen.
Das Hinterrad hingegen läuft bei mir ziemlich stabil... noch... 

Zum Vivid: den fahre ich aktuell und im Vergleich zum VAN RC mehr als nur "ein Sprung".


----------



## Solarstromer (3. April 2013)

So. Fast fertig.






Getauscht wurde fast alles.

1. Sattelstütze ( Kronolog)
2. Bremsen       (Shimano XT)
3. Laufräder     (BOR Naben MD7-CX Ray Speichen-Alu Nippel blau- American Classic 101 Felgen-XT Kassette-KCNC Titan Schnellspanner blau-Mountain King 2.4=3620Gramm Laufradgewicht)
4. Schaltwerkrollen (KCNC blau)
5. Griffe (Sixpack)
6. Kettenblattschrauben (KCNC blau)
7. Innenlager (Hope Ceramic blau)
8. Schalthebel (Shimano XT Rapidfire Plus I-Spec)


Die Teile haben mehr gekostet, als 2012 das komplette neue Bike.

Aber bei 1% Zinsen auf dem Festgeldkonto kann man das Geld auch in 
Form von Neuteilen ans Bike schrauben. (macht auch mehr Spass )


----------



## gpzmandel (3. April 2013)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt noch die gefühlten 8,50 m für den LC Seilzug kürzt, wär's ne Runde Sache!
> 
> Der Sattel sieht für mich allerdings nach puren Schmerzen aus...
> 
> ...



@AL Carbon da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht mit den Decals an den Felgen. Das Rad wirkt damit so unruhig und grün passt nicht dazu.
sonst top Rad.


----------



## deathmetal (4. April 2013)

Nach ein paar Umbauten nun bis auf den Sattel fertig.


----------



## gpzmandel (4. April 2013)

So jetzt ist mein Bike Cube AMS 130 2011 auch endlich fertig neue Bremsanlage Hope M4 vorne 203 Scheibe, hinten Hope X2 180 Scheibe. Neuer Lenker Sixpack SAM. Bilder von draußen kommen noch wenn das Wetter endlich mal besser wird.


----------



## djwhitecraft (4. April 2013)

@deathmetal echt geiles teil *neidisch bin*


----------



## --HANK-- (4. April 2013)

@deathmetal --> dein Bike gefällt mir 
Hier ein Bild von meiner neuen Bügelmaschine...


----------



## deathmetal (4. April 2013)

das neue stereo ist enfach der Hammer


----------



## djwhitecraft (4. April 2013)

müsst ihr alle eure neuen Stereo's posten 
da werd ich nur noch neidischer 
muss mir doch mal ein angebot von meinem freundlichen machen lassen, wenn das Bike in den 1. Service wandert :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (5. April 2013)

Den "Service" würde ich mir gerne mal live anschauen! 
Hoffe er knöpft dir dafür nicht auch noch Kohle ab.


----------



## djwhitecraft (5. April 2013)

hehe, nein nein der ist gratis hat er gesagt. aber die Schaltung ist auch noch nicht perfekt eingestellt.
Aber wer weiss vielleicht wirds ja doch ein Stereo, auch wenns total schwachsinnig ist ;D


----------



## --HANK-- (5. April 2013)

is net schwachsinnig - mein AMS war auch gerade 1 Jahr alt als es sich plötzlich wie von allein verkauft hat und ich seitdem ein neues stereo zuhause hab


----------



## --HANK-- (5. April 2013)

weils so schön is.... 
trail motion rocker!


----------



## djwhitecraft (5. April 2013)

@--HANK-- ist der Unterschied zum AMS merklich spürbar?


----------



## --HANK-- (6. April 2013)

Find ich schon ja, vor allem bergab....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djwhitecraft (7. April 2013)

wie meinst du das?


----------



## --HANK-- (7. April 2013)

Na bergab ist es ne Wucht - bügelt alles nieder... Auf den AMS hab ich mich da nicht so sicher gefühlt...


----------



## Donnerbolzen (7. April 2013)

Bergauf "geht" das neue Stereo aber auch super 
Aber wie hier schon mehrfach geschrieben, bergab ist es der "Hammer".
Ein nahezu perfektes Trailbike.


----------



## kaktusflo (7. April 2013)




----------



## deathmetal (8. April 2013)

Noch von der heutigen Ausfahrt n paar Bilder vom Reaction im _650B Trimm













_


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (8. April 2013)

Sehr schön


----------



## Cevin89 (9. April 2013)

Bitte nicht Lynchen, aber wie kann man denn hier so schöne große Bilder einfügen. In der Beschreibung kann ich dazu irgendwie nichts finden


----------



## deathmetal (9. April 2013)

Erstmal danke 
 @Cevin89: Du stellst die Bilder in dein Fotoalbum ein, machst die auf und clickst auf einen Link mit der gewünschten Größe (stehen auf der rechten Seite weiter unten auf der Seite). Den Link im Brwoser nimmst du dann und stellst es hier ein (das kleine Icon mit dem Bild, dann den Link in das Popup einfügen)
Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## borisstemmer (9. April 2013)

Danke, das hatte ich mich auch schon gefragt.


----------



## Cevin89 (9. April 2013)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Erstmal danke
> @_Cevin89_: Du stellst die Bilder in dein Fotoalbum ein, machst die auf und clickst auf einen Link mit der gewünschten Größe (stehen auf der rechten Seite weiter unten auf der Seite). Den Link im Brwoser nimmst du dann und stellst es hier ein (das kleine Icon mit dem Bild, dann den Link in das Popup einfügen)
> Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


 

Vielen Dank. Ich weiß wie du es meinst.... Habs begriffen .

Muss ich dann von zu Hause aus machen, der Firmenrechner blockiert das Popup 


Achja und..... Schönes Reaction


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (9. April 2013)

Bei uns ist das dritte Cube Rad eingezogen.
Es sollte eigentlich ein Radon für meine Frau werden, aber beim stöbern sind wir auf ein schönes Cube Acid - das nat. farblich passen musste-gestossen. Die Ausstattung & Preis waren gut - und so gab es ein Cube Geburtstagsgeschenk.

(Hab nat. erstmal verheimlicht das ich mir auch noch ein AMS geholt hab, sonst höre ich wieder Fragen wie man mit zwei Rädern fahren kann?!....sind also eigentlich 4 Cube )
Das AMS wird nat. noch umgebaut, und das GTC bekommt einen neuen Mavic SLR Satz.Dann kann der Sommer kommen.


----------



## HansDampf89 (9. April 2013)

Hier mal mein 2012er Ltd Race mit ein paar Änderungen:

-Crankbrothers Sage Lenker 780mm
-Truvativ Hussefelt Vorbau 40mm
-Sixpack Fingertrix Griffe
-Kurbel auf 2Fach 24/36+E13 Bash
-DMR Flat Pedale
-Fox Talas 140/120/100
-Sattel von irgendeinem Lapierre Bike
Demnächst kommt noch ne neue Bremse (Deore oder SLX) und ein neuer LRS


----------



## Lateiner (9. April 2013)

Das schaut ma richtig geil aus


----------



## Cevin89 (9. April 2013)

Von welchen Hersteller ist denn dieser kurze schmutzfänger. Hab ich jetz schon öfter gesehen und würde ich mir gern kaufen


----------



## HansDampf89 (9. April 2013)

Das Teil heißt MarshGuard und kost nen 10er... 
z.b. hier:
http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradzubehoer/schutzbleche/marshguard-schutzblech/329744.html

Das Ding ist ech super


----------



## Plueschbox (9. April 2013)

Kurze fahrt mit "neuem" LRS




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cevin89 (9. April 2013)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Das Teil heißt MarshGuard und kost nen 10er...
> z.b. hier:
> http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradzubehoer/schutzbleche/marshguard-schutzblech/329744.html
> 
> Das Ding ist ech super



Danke  .








So jetzt meins nochmal in Groß.


----------



## Friendsofmine (9. April 2013)

Plueschbox schrieb:


> Kurze fahrt mit "neuem" LRS



Das müsste dann aber ein "neuer" Mavic SLR von 2009/10 sein.


----------



## --HANK-- (9. April 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plueschbox (9. April 2013)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Das müsste dann aber ein "neuer" Mavic SLR von 2009/10 sein.



Deshalb auch "neu"


----------



## Friendsofmine (9. April 2013)

Plueschbox schrieb:


> Deshalb auch "neu"



Leider gibt es den jetzt nur noch mit den überfrästen Flanken, also hast du noch den "guten".


----------



## FreshPrince (11. April 2013)

Hier mal wieder was von meinem Würfel bei einer der ersten Audfahrten in diesem Jahr.
Es hat jetzt 10,3kg und ich denke dabei wird es jetzt bleiben.


----------



## cytrax (11. April 2013)

FreshPrince schrieb:


> Es hat jetzt 10,3kg und ich denke dabei wird es jetzt bleiben.



Mit mehr "Kohle" geht alles 

Carbon Sattel, Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelklemme,...

Titanschrauben gäbs auch noch


----------



## FreshPrince (11. April 2013)

Danke für die Vorschläge.
Wenn dann Sattel und Stütze. Vorbau und Lenker sind schon sehr leicht. (113g + 117g)

Alles außer Rahmenwechsel bringt nicht wirklich was.


----------



## Maxilainen (11. April 2013)

FreshPrince schrieb:


>


Wo gibt´s denn die Contis mit roter Schrift?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Upgrayedd (11. April 2013)

@FreshPrince

Sehr schickes Teil gefällt mir gut! Rot-Weiss-Chrom schön durchgezogen 
Wo hast den LRS her? 
kann man den auch ganz normal mit Schlauch fahren oder sind die nur für Schlauchlos?


----------



## cytrax (11. April 2013)

Jeden Tubeless LRS kann man auch mit Schlauch fahren


----------



## FreshPrince (11. April 2013)

@Upgrayedd:
Den LRS hab ich mir von kashamaruch bauen lassen. Ein absolut klasse Typ.
Ich fahre die Räder noch mit Schläuchen, da ich mich etwas vor tubeless mit meinen Reifen schäue.

@Maxilainen:
Die gibt´s in jedem Büroladen und steht Edding drauf.


----------



## Maxilainen (11. April 2013)

FreshPrince schrieb:


> @Maxilainen:
> Die gibt´s in jedem Büroladen und steht Edding drauf.



 Und das ist dauerhaft wetterfest? Kannst Du mal eine Nahaufnahme machen?
Einen roten Edding hätte ich sogar noch in der Schublade...


----------



## buschhase (11. April 2013)

Die neuen Stereos sind echt chic geworden. Nur die Preise find ich irgendwie nicht mehr so dolle. Würd mich trotzdem mal in den nächsten Wochen über einen detailiierten Fahrbericht freuen. (Natürlich im Cube Talk )

Gruß
Nico


----------



## manurie (11. April 2013)

FreshPrince schrieb:


> Ich fahre die Räder noch mit Schläuchen, da ich mich etwas vor tubeless mit meinen Reifen schäue.



Find dein Bike klasse und habe auch den rot-weiss-tick, eher rot-tick. Keine Angst vor tubeless, habe ich selbst zum 1x vor ca. 2 Wochen gemacht. Man muss nur ein wenig Zeit mitbringen, weil die Reifen zb. RaceSport von Conti brauchen meist 24h bis sie haltbar/brauchbar dicht sind, da muss man nicht immer nebendranstehen, sondern einfach den Reifen Zeit lassen. Mein Conti vorne MK2(gebraucht) hat länger gebraucht, der blies im Trockentest deutlich ab, man brauchte man nur die Nase ranhalten und hat den Luftzug gespürt. Der hat hat auch ne Woche gebraucht, bis der Luftdruck hielt. Bei der ersten Ausfahrt habe ich jede Stunde nachgepumpt, danach nie wieder. Mein Tipp für tubeless für dich, das Felgenband kleben, Ventile rein, Milch rein und Luft rein bis der Reifen ploppt/knallt, man hört es deutlich wenn er sich im Felgenrand setzt, man braucht dafür ca. 3bar. Wo er undicht ist, sieht man die Latexmilch austreten, ist alles ok. Reifen schütteln und in den ersten 2h oft wenden, von möglichen Druckverlust nicht abschrecken lassen. Dann aber den Reifen nur noch mit dem Luftdruck aufpumpen den du im Fahrbetrieb verwendest, eventuell 20% drüber.

Achso jetzt mein Bike, hab jetzt so ziemlich das letzte Update gemacht, eben LRS ZTR FlowEx(tubeless) mit Hopenaben und die SLX-Kurbel.

Meine Ausstattung ist wie folgt:
Schaltwerk/Umwerfer/Trigger: 3x9 komplett Sram X9, Kurbel/Lager ist die Ausnahme, ist ne SLX.
Bremsen: Avid Elixir 5 185/185
Steuerlager/Vorbau: Ritchey
Lenker: ControlTech
Gabel: RockShox Sid RLT
LRS: ZTR FlowEx mit Hope Pro2 Evo(geiler Klang des Freilaufs) und Sapim Racespeichen
Bereifung: HR Conti XKing in RS und VR Conti MK2 in RS, beide tubeless.
Rahmen: Cube AMS 100 pro.
Sattel: Selle Italia Gel Flow
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6
Griffe: Sixpack

Bei mir wars eh ein Customcube, hab den Rahmen sehr gut gebraucht erstanden und ziemlich viele Teile vom lange vergangenem Hardtail rübergeschraubt. Nächstes Update ist die Bremse, es ist eine XO-Trail geplant, danach ein Upgrade auf mehr Federweg, von daher sind jetzt schon Teile im XC-Bike verbaut/geplant die später dann passen.

Bilder heute aktuell:


----------



## FreshPrince (11. April 2013)

@Maxilainen:
Hält eigentlich ganz gut. Hab vorher die Stellen mit Feuerzeugbenzin gereinigt und dann mit einem extrabreiten Edding gradlinig drüber gezogen.





manurie:
Bezüglich des X-King RaceSport mach ich mir nicht so große sorgen, aber bei den RaceKing Supersonic wird´s sicher sehr schwierig.
Hab mein Bike auch aus nem Rahmen aus dem Schliersee Radhaus und Teilen aus der Bucht und vom Bikemarkt aufgebaut.


----------



## cytrax (12. April 2013)

Also ich habe auch den Hope Hoops LRS mit ZTR Flow Felgen und bei mir waren die Reifen nach knapp 10min einsatzbereit und dicht! Hatte erst Schwalbe FA und jetzt mit den Conti MKII gings genauso schnell. 

Welche Kasette fährst du denn? Mein Freilauf sieht nach 300Km mit ner Shimano HG-50 so aus:


----------



## toyoraner (12. April 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch den Hope Hoops LRS mit ZTR Flow Felgen und bei mir waren die Reifen nach knapp 10min einsatzbereit und dicht! Hatte erst Schwalbe FA und jetzt mit den Conti MKII gings genauso schnell.
> 
> Welche Kasette fährst du denn? Mein Freilauf sieht nach 300Km mit ner Shimano HG-50 so aus:


 
Ist wohl egal was da für ne Kassette drauf kommt. Der Freilaufkörper ist aus Alu. Den musste auf Stahl umbauen, gibts für die Hope´s glaube ich, und dann hast du keine Einkerbungen mehr.


----------



## cytrax (12. April 2013)

Naja solang er noch ne weile hält isses mir wurscht  Werd jetzt mal ne Sram PG-990 mit Aluspider testen vll wirds nicht ganz sooooo schlimm^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (12. April 2013)

Ich hab auf der Hope ne PG-980 mit Aluspider drauf, wie der Freilaufkörper damit aussieht weiss ich nicht, ich lass die Kassette so lange drauf, bis ich meine, die müsste erneuert werden.

 @FreshPrince
Du fährst einen 2,4" auf ner ner Crest? Kippelt das nicht bei niedrigen Luftdruck?
Ich hab einen 2,2" auf der FlowEx mit 1,8/1,6 bar, ist superstabil und bietet viel Haftung, der schmalbrünstige MountainKing ist darauf richtig breit geworden, hatte den vorher auf ner Felge(19mm innen) mit Schlauch gefahren. Ich hab auch mal einen 2,4" FuriosFred auf einer 19mm gefahren, in jeder Kurve ist der Reifen weggekippt.


----------



## deathmetal (12. April 2013)

Die Crest hat doch ne 21mm Innenweite. Da kann man doch ohne Probleme 2,4er Reifen fahren oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## FreshPrince (12. April 2013)

@manurie:
Ich kann auch nur sagen dass das wunderbar passt. Ich fahre auch sehr geringen Luftdruck und hatte da noch keine Probleme. Habe bis vor einem Jahr auch 2.2-er RaceKing Supersonic, die schon ziemlich breit bauen, auf ner ZX24 gefahren. Auch da ging es gerade noch so.

@cytrax
Ich fahr ne 990-er SRAM. Wie mein Freilaufkörper aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen, so lange alles funzt ist es mir auch egal.


----------



## manurie (12. April 2013)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Die Crest hat doch ne 21mm Innenweite. Da kann man doch ohne Probleme 2,4er Reifen fahren oder irre ich mich da?


Freigabe ist vorhanden, 21mm sind zwar mehr wie 19mm, ist aber doch ne Felge für XC, da fährt man doch nicht son breiten Schlappen, macht auch nicht viel Sinn, mit ner XC-Felge nen angedachten AM/Enduroreifen zu fahren.


----------



## manurie (12. April 2013)

FreshPrince schrieb:


> @manurie:
> Habe bis vor einem Jahr auch 2.2-er RaceKing Supersonic, die schon ziemlich breit bauen,


Die RaceKing sind echt breiter wie MK2 und XK und verdammt gute und superschnelle Reifen bei Trockenheit, ich habe den immer gerne gefahren. Nur jetzt bei tubeless kann nicht ständig ne Stunde vorher den Reifen wechseln, es sei denn ich hätte mehrere verfügbare gleichwertige LRS.

Ich freu mich, dass bei dir der 2,4" auf der Crest funktioniert und du damit zufrieden bist. Ich mach das eher umgekehrt, ne breitere, schwerere Felge und nen nicht so breiten Reifen, wo ich meine, dass das besser funktioniert, kommt beim Gewicht fast aufs selbe raus.


----------



## Mlehnen (13. April 2013)

Hab mein Reaction was höher gelegt Fahrverhalten super


----------



## Soldi (14. April 2013)

Vorab mal ein Handybild:


----------



## Soldi (14. April 2013)

Vorab mal ein Handybild:

Komisch, kann den Doppelpost eben nicht löschen


----------



## Kischte (14. April 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2 (14. April 2013)

Nach langer zeit mal wieder mein "altes" Stereo mit weissem Muddy Board


----------



## StereoBifi (14. April 2013)

Hier mal Meins und dass meiner Freundin


----------



## Silvermoon (14. April 2013)

Sehr schöne Stereo´s....
Deine Freundin ist mir sofort symphatisch - fährt ja auch so ein schönes feines Stereo wie ich


----------



## StereoBifi (14. April 2013)

Sie war auch sehr froh das sie noch ein Stereo WLS bekommen hat da die sehr Rar waren zu dem Zeitpunkt als wir es gekauft haben(2012)


----------



## Silvermoon (14. April 2013)

...ich hatte im Dezember 2011 einen der letzten Rahmen incl. Dämpfer bei H&S Bike-Discount ergattern können 

Das Ergebnis sieht so aus


----------



## StereoBifi (14. April 2013)

Hübsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CheapTrick (14. April 2013)

Hier mal meins


----------



## firesurfer (15. April 2013)

bikeaufbau AMS WLS pro für meine 45 kg - lady 
an dem 15 zoll-teil arbeiten eine RS reba 120mm u ein manitou R dämpfer...zur voooollsten zufriedenheit 
am gewicht von ca. 13,8 kg wird noch gearbeitet


----------



## Uni560 (15. April 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> Freigabe ist vorhanden, 21mm sind zwar mehr wie 19mm, ist aber doch ne Felge für XC, da fährt man doch nicht son breiten Schlappen, macht auch nicht viel Sinn, mit ner XC-Felge nen angedachten AM/Enduroreifen zu fahren.



Also ich fahre die DT CSW MA2.0 mit vorne Baron 2.3 und hinten Rubber Queen 2.2. Fährt sich echt prima. Mit nem 2.4er Schlappen würde ich es auch nicht machen, aber als AMkombi schätze ich die beiden Reifchen schon ein. Bauen übrigens auf der Felge genauso breit wie Nobby Nic 2.25.


----------



## Friendsofmine (15. April 2013)

Der Sommer kann kommen.....der Wurzelhüpfer ist bereit.

Muss nur noch die neue fizik Cyrano Carbon Stütze dranfummeln.


----------



## Friendsofmine (15. April 2013)

....jetzt ist sie jedenfalls dran.


----------



## manurie (15. April 2013)

Uni560 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre die DT CSW MA2.0 mit vorne Baron 2.3 und hinten Rubber Queen 2.2. Fährt sich echt prima. Mit nem 2.4er Schlappen würde ich es auch nicht machen, aber als AMkombi schätze ich die beiden Reifchen schon ein.


Die neue RubberQueen in 2,2" am VR würde ich auch gerne mal probieren, wie viel die besser wie der bisherige MountainKing am VR ist. Ich weiss jetzt nicht, wie stark der Unterschied ist vom VR zum HR ist, da fahre ich ja nen XKing, im Winter hatte ich auch hinten nen MountainKing, da merkste schon, der rollt schon schwerer. Aber im Grip auf schlammigen Böden im Uphill nahm sich das nicht viel, die drehten beide irgendwann durch. Ich fahre XC, aber mit der Tendenz Downhill, von daher möchte ich irgendwann meinen Bikepark erweitern in AM/Enduro.


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. April 2013)

Sö, wohl das letzte Bild vom Kubus:


----------



## FreshPrince (15. April 2013)

Bike, Bier und das heutige Wetter. Eine perfekte Kombination!


----------



## Friendsofmine (16. April 2013)

Das Bierchen ist ja mal Premium & lecker. 
Deine CC Flaschen am Rad sind bestimmt nur Tarnung....

(WCS Teile sind immer gut )


----------



## xerto (16. April 2013)

endlich mal ein bildchen vom wesentlichen des bikens..





passt das glas auch in den flaschhalter? auf deinen flaschen steht coca cola, gab es die nicht mit wernesgrüner aufdruck?

na da kann man ja auch die (glas)flasche nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (16. April 2013)

Ich glaube die sind bewusst genommen worden, um bei Kontrollen keinen Verdacht aufkommen zu lassen warum er Schlangenlinien fährt.

Ich glaube auch das das rot-weiss eine Rolle bei ihm spielt. Und so lange Wernesgrüner seine Farben nicht ändert wird das wohl nicht - niemals gehen.


----------



## St0Rm (17. April 2013)

So, hier mal mit aktueller Ausstattung 

Neu sind:

 - Ergon GA1 Evo Green
 - Marsh Guard
 - Carbonschutz im Tretlagerbereich

Frisch nach der ersten längeren Ausfahrt, somit also auch mit "Schutz"-Lackierung


----------



## StereoBifi (17. April 2013)

Kurz ne frage wenn ich mir die xt bremse in schwarz kaufe ist die dann so hässlich mat silber oben wie auf dem bild oder so glanz/chrom? Oder sieht das aufm bild nur so aus?
Gruß


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (17. April 2013)

Das Geberzylinder-Gehäuse sieht bei beiden Versionen gleich aus: glänzt immer silbern. Siehe das Foto vor deinem Beitrag von St0Rm.
Bei der SLX ist der Zylinder übrigens silber-matt.


----------



## StereoBifi (17. April 2013)

Ok deshalb hab ich ja gefragt weil bei Rose Versand ist der ja so silber matt und bei stOrm glänzend!!!


----------



## Silvermoon (17. April 2013)

@StereoBifi

Oh, hast du deiner Formula jetzt endgültig die Freundschaft gekündigt???


----------



## StereoBifi (17. April 2013)

Jup^^ hab gestern von nem bekannten diese shimano icetec scheiben drauf gehabt also die laufräder schnell umgesteck und das ist genauso schlimm mit dem schleifen! Und jetz wird die xt einzug hslten und die formula scheiben bekommt meine bessere hälfte mal an ihr stereo vll gehen sie dort besser das sie nur die durchgehenden scheiben hat und diese sehr stark klingeln


----------



## Lateiner (17. April 2013)

Guten Abend zusammen,
Ich hab da ma sone Frage:Was ist an den Ice Tech Scheiben anders bzw besonders?Von denen habe ich hier schon oft gelesen...
Gruß Lateiner


----------



## multiMonochrom (18. April 2013)

FreshPrince schrieb:


> Bike, Bier und das heutige Wetter. Eine perfekte Kombination!



Top 

Aber das Bike ist auch sehr nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (18. April 2013)

Lateiner schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> Ich hab da ma sone Frage:Was ist an den Ice Tech Scheiben anders bzw besonders?Von denen habe ich hier schon oft gelesen...
> Gruß Lateiner




Normale Scheiben sind aus Stahl. Die Ice-Tech Scheiben sind ein Sandwich aus Stahl-Alu-Stahl zur besseren Kühlung.


----------



## Lateiner (18. April 2013)

Ok danke


----------



## mimo6666 (21. April 2013)

Hier mal meins bei ner Tour


----------



## Friendsofmine (22. April 2013)

So hier mal das neue Wurzelhüpfgerät. Werd erstmal fahren um dann zu sehen ob noch "Tuning Potenzial " erforderlich ist. Glaub der Lenker müsste gegen einen Syntace Vector aus Carbon gewechselt werden - nur rein aus optischen gründen.


----------



## FreshPrince (22. April 2013)

Also, ich habe definitiv ´n Rot- Weiß tick. Über die Farbe des Bierlabels habe ich mir zum damaligen Zeitpunkt jedoch keine Gedanken gemacht. In Zukunft werde ich jetzt wahrscheinlich nur noch dort rasten, wo´s Budweiser gibt.


----------



## Upgrayedd (24. April 2013)

Hey mal eine kleine off-topic Frage wie heisst das rot eingekringelte Lager?

Ich hab die Schraube beim Lagerfestziehen abgebrochen^^

Habt ihr eine Idee wo ich eine soclche Schraube herbekomme?

Hab diese Seite gefunden http://www.dswaelzlager.de/

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pgs (25. April 2013)




----------



## mimo6666 (25. April 2013)

Noch ein kleines vorm ersten Ride des Flowtrails OTW.


----------



## cytrax (25. April 2013)

7,9Kg!!!!!! Ich finds hammer  Bike der Woche von Baumarktbomber


----------



## borisstemmer (25. April 2013)

Upgrayedd schrieb:


> Ich hab die Schraube beim Lagerfestziehen abgebrochen^^



Abgebrochen? Es gibt bei Cube Listen der Drehmomente. Da musst Du aber wirklich ganz schön daneben gelegen haben. Ansonsten würde ich versuchen die Schraube beim Fachhändler zu bekommen oder eben bei Cube.


----------



## FreshPrince (25. April 2013)

@cytrax:

Ein Hammer Bike, würde sich unter meinem Hintern auch gut machen.


----------



## Lateiner (25. April 2013)

Das Bike is ja wohl echt der Hammer 
Aber haben die Drehgriffschalter einen Vorteil den "normalen" Schalthebeln gegenüber?
Gruß Lateiner


----------



## pgs (25. April 2013)

pgs schrieb:


>



Ups, irgendwie habe ich dann den Text vergessen. Also hier bitte.

Ursprünglich wollte ich ja nach Jahren der Offroad-Abstinenz mein zum Stadtrad gewandeltes MTB Hardtail wieder fürs Gelände fit machen, da einige meiner RR-Kollegen nun auch MTB fahren. Und man will ja mitfahren.

Sprich, ich tausche nur drei Teile aus und dann gehts los! So der Plan.

Also Stollenreifen. Mythos II XC 1,75, denn man achtet ja auch aufs Gewicht.

Nu jo, erste Ausfahrten haben dann recht schnell gezeigt, dass die letzten 15 Jahre doch einiges an Veränderungen und Verbesserungen gebracht haben. Das merkt man auf Asphalt nicht so, aber... 

Ok, auf Scheibe musste also umgebaut werden, denn meine hochgeschätzte HS33 packte das, was ich auf einmal fahren wollte, nicht mehr. Also Scheibe. 

Die 8fach XT mit Thumbshiftern waren immer toll, aber so recht funktionierten sie dann auch nicht mehr. Na gut, dann halt 3x9. XT wäre schon nett. 

Und na ja, 85mm Ronin... da fuhren mir die Kollegen weg, während ich dermaßen durchgerüttelt wurde... also mal kucken, was haben die Kollegen denn? SID. Aha. Schau ich mal, was so eine SID kostet.

Und dann lief mir bei eBay dieser blöde Cube AMS100-Rahmen über den Weg. Und auch noch schwarz eloxiert. Zwei Tage gegooglet, hin-und herüberlegt, und dann habe ich einfach mal mitgeboten. /Eigentlich/ brauche ich ja kein Fully. /Andererseits/ hatte ich noch nie eins, und das MTBen macht ja schon Spaß, und nur mal so zum Ausprobieren... und /ausßerdem/ kann ich ja einen Haufen Teile von meinem alten MTB transplantieren.

Ok, jetzt aber. Schnell noch Dämpfer, Steuersatz (denn der alte paßte nicht), Lenker (der alte war mit 38cm etwas schmal), Sattelstütze (denn die alte paßte nicht), Umwerfer (denn der alte paßte nicht)... man ahnt schon, wohin es ging. Immerhin habe ich Sattel, Innenlager, Kurbelgarnitur, Tachohalter und Pedale verwenden können. Immerhin!

Was soll ich zu Resultat sagen: Woooow, das macht sooo Spaß! 

Was ich beim nächsten Mal anders machen würde: Lockout an der SID brauch ich nicht unbedingt, und statt XT-Bremsen hätten es auch SLX sein können. Ansonsten: Immer wieder gerne!


----------



## Cubeamsrider (25. April 2013)

Schöner Eimer!


----------



## Hemme (25. April 2013)

Das neue Spaßgerät:



Fährt sich sensationell!!


----------



## Friendsofmine (25. April 2013)

@ pgs

Tolles Foto und noch besserer Text + Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (26. April 2013)

Lateiner schrieb:


> Das Bike is ja wohl echt der Hammer
> Aber haben die Drehgriffschalter einen Vorteil den "normalen" Schalthebeln gegenüber?
> Gruß Lateiner



Sie sind leichter  Fast alle Leichtbaubikes die ich bisher gesehen habe, haben die. Einfach mal im Leichtbauforum vorbeischauen.


----------



## pgs (26. April 2013)

Cubeamsrider schrieb:


> Schöner Eimer!



Das ist meine hauseigene Schmierölzapfstelle.


----------



## saxoholic (26. April 2013)

pgs schrieb:


> Das ist meine hauseigene Schmierölzapfstelle.



Und ich dachte schon, das ist der Organspender für die selfmade-MarshGuards. Der hat nämlich genau das benötigte Format.


----------



## pgs (26. April 2013)

saxoholic schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon, das ist der Organspender für die selfmade-MarshGuards. Der hat nämlich genau das benötigte Format.



Zwischen SID und Mud King paßt kein selfmade-MarshGuard, hab ich schon probiert...


----------



## CheapTrick (26. April 2013)

Hemme schrieb:


> Das neue Spaßgerät:
> 
> 
> 
> Fährt sich sensationell!!



Schick! Ist das ein 16"? Und wie groß bist du wenn ich fragen darf?  Uberlege auch gerade von meinem AMS 29 auf das Stereo umzusteigen, liege ab genau zwischen 16 und 18"...


----------



## Maxilainen (26. April 2013)

CheapTrick schrieb:


> Schick! Ist das ein 16"? Und wie groß bist du wenn ich fragen darf?  Uberlege auch gerade von meinem AMS 29 auf das Stereo umzusteigen, liege ab genau zwischen 16 und 18"...



Ich fahre die 16" Variante und bin 1,68m groß (klein).


----------



## schneller Emil (26. April 2013)

und? wie ists so? hab mir mit 172 auch die schrumpfgermanengröße geordert.


----------



## CheapTrick (26. April 2013)

Maxilainen schrieb:


> Ich fahre die 16" Variante und bin 1,68m groß (klein).



Danke! Bin 1,77 aber bin mit kurzen Beinen gestraft 
Bei 16" ist halt das Oberohr schon verdammt kurz..

Mein AMS in 17" passt perfekt und hier machen die so blöde zwischengrößen


----------



## GlockeGT (26. April 2013)

Heute wars soweit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hemme (27. April 2013)

CheapTrick schrieb:


> Schick! Ist das ein 16"? Und wie groß bist du wenn ich fragen darf?  Uberlege auch gerade von meinem AMS 29 auf das Stereo umzusteigen, liege ab genau zwischen 16 und 18"...



Ja, ist ein 16". Bin ca 175 cm groß und das Stereo in 16" passt perfekt.


----------



## CheapTrick (27. April 2013)

Hemme schrieb:


> Ja, ist ein 16". Bin ca 175 cm groß und das Stereo in 16" passt perfekt.



Passt denn beim 16" auch noch ein Flaschenhalter + kleine Flasche in den Rahmen? Bin oft zu faul für ne kleine Feierabendrunde den Kamelbeutel rauszukramen 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Hemme (27. April 2013)

CheapTrick schrieb:


> Passt denn beim 16" auch noch ein Flaschenhalter + kleine Flasche in den Rahmen? Bin oft zu faul für ne kleine Feierabendrunde den Kamelbeutel rauszukramen
> 
> Gruß
> Christian



Nein, eine Flasche passt beim 16" nicht mehr rein. Es sind auch keine passenden Bohrungen für den Flaschenhalter vorhanden.


----------



## CheapTrick (27. April 2013)

Hmm, schade! Aber wäre eh kein KO-Kriterium gewesen...eher nice-to-have 
Schaue heute mal beim Cube Händler vorbei, vielleicht hat der ja was zum probefahren da

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Maas89 (27. April 2013)

Das neue Stereo scheint echt gut anzukommen  Hätte ich das Geld gerade über würde ich es mir vermutlich auch kaufen aber bin mit meinem 2012er auch zufrieden


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (27. April 2013)

GlockeGT schrieb:


> Heute wars soweit



Sehr schön. Wie gross bist du und für welche Schrittlänge ist der Sattel eingestellt ?

Gruss
M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxilainen (27. April 2013)

Ist bei Euren 2013er Stereos auch hinten der Trailstar und vorne der Pacestar Hans Dampf montiert oder hat da nur bei mir jemand geschlafen?


----------



## deathmetal (27. April 2013)

bei mir is es richtig montiert. hat wohl jemand gepennt bei dir


----------



## GlockeGT (28. April 2013)

Bianchi_EV4 schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Wie gross bist du und für welche Schrittlänge ist der Sattel eingestellt ?
> 
> Gruss
> M.



Ich bin 1,78, schrittlänge 80cm. Das Rad fährt sich echt Super, sofern ich das nach erst 20 km schon beurteilen kann. Einzig mit den Bremsen (RC tune) bin ich noch nicht so ganz zufrieden, da werd ich bestimmt noch was verändern...


----------



## Trust2k (29. April 2013)

Cube AMS 130 Pro 2011

&

Cube Peloton Pro 2013

Alles was ich brauche * smile *


----------



## Vasya-0072007 (29. April 2013)

Lange habe ich Sie hier nichts vorlesungen und zeigte nicht die...
Aber das bedeutet nicht, dass ich verschwunden war und so. ))
Der Winter ist vergangen, der Frühling kam..und jetzt die Zeit, die man auf seinem ein wenig aktualisierten Schön!!! )) 




*P.S.* Viele tolle Bilder Sie können die Karte entweder in der Fotogalerie in meinem Profil..entweder der Link in der Signatur.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (29. April 2013)

toyoraner schrieb:


> Ist wohl egal was da für ne Kassette drauf kommt. Der Freilaufkörper ist aus Alu. Den musste auf Stahl umbauen, gibts für die Hope´s glaube ich, und dann hast du keine Einkerbungen mehr.



Yupp, hab ich mir beim Laufradsatzupgrade auf die Pro 2 Evo gleich draufgesteckt und den Alufreilauf verkauft, solange er noch neu war. Pfeif auf die vielleicht 100 g Mehrgewicht, Hauptsache stabil und ohne die lästigen Einkerbungen. 

Mal schnell aktuellen Stand meines gesamten muskelbetriebenen Fuhrparks geknips0rt:

1. Cube Ltd pro Hardtail rot-weiß in 22", quasi der große Bruder des Bikes von FreshPrince 





2. Cube AMS 150 pro mit neuem Laufradsatz (Hope Pro 2 Evo mit ZTR Flow Ex) in 22"











3. Stevens Aspin Customaufbau in 64 cm: 






4. Last not least was Schnelles fürs Flache, Canyon Speedmax AL in XL:


----------



## Marcel85 (29. April 2013)

Hallo Leute !!

Hier mal ein Bild von mein Cube :






Hoffe es gefällt euch  

Lg Marcel


----------



## FreshPrince (29. April 2013)

@Team Slow Duck:

Echt schöne Bikes die du da hast. Ich habe, als ich mir den LRS bauen ließ, auch über weiße Felgen nachgedacht, wie du sie am "großen Bruder" von meinem LTD hast. Damals fuhr ich aber noch RaceKing´s mit ner weißen Karkasse. Das hätte optisch leider nicht gepasst. Jetzt ärgere ich mich ein wenig


----------



## Marcel85 (29. April 2013)

FreshPrince schrieb:


> @Team Slow Duck:
> 
> Echt schöne Bikes die du da hast. Ich habe, als ich mir den LRS bauen ließ, auch über weiße Felgen nachgedacht, wie du sie am "großen Bruder" von meinem LTD hast. Damals fuhr ich aber noch RaceKing´s mit ner weißen Karkasse. Das hätte optisch leider nicht gepasst. Jetzt ärgere ich mich ein wenig


 
habs jetzt wieder so gebaut wie es war, siehe Foto  gab Ärger mit Frauchen  und die weißen Felgen plus Federgabel hab ich wieder im Keller gebracht .War alles zu klein !!Bleib Lieber bei mien Cube LTD Baujahr 2013


----------



## Team Slow Duck (29. April 2013)

Marcel85 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild von mein Cube :
> Hoffe es gefällt euch
> Lg Marcel



Ein schickes Bike. Wenn mich meine müden Klüsen nicht täuschen, ist das ein 29er, oder?. 



FreshPrince schrieb:


> @Team Slow Duck:
> 
> Echt schöne Bikes die du da hast. Ich habe, als ich mir den LRS bauen ließ, auch über weiße Felgen nachgedacht, wie du sie am "großen Bruder" von meinem LTD hast. Damals fuhr ich aber noch RaceKing´s mit ner weißen Karkasse. Das hätte optisch leider nicht gepasst. Jetzt ärgere ich mich ein wenig



Hm, so teuer war der LRS jetzt nicht. Die Felgen sind weiße Alexrims XED44 mit XT-Naben. Nichts Spektakuläres wie die rot eloxierten Hopes am AMS, aber einfach zu warten (Konuslager) und Stahlfreilauf ab Werk.  Hab den LRs von Nubuk, kannst Dir ja einen zweiten zulegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel85 (29. April 2013)

Team Slow Duck schrieb:


> Ein schickes Bike. Wenn mich meine müden Klüsen nicht täuschen, ist das ein 29er, oder?.
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, so teuer war der LRS jetzt nicht. Die Felgen sind weiße Alexrims XED44 mit XT-Naben. Nichts Spektakuläres wie die rot eloxierten Hopes am AMS, aber einfach zu warten (Konuslager) und Stahlfreilauf ab Werk.  Hab den LRs von Nubuk, kannst Dir ja einen zweiten zulegen


 
ja ein 29er, mit 27 Gängen


----------



## gpzmandel (29. April 2013)

So, nun Aktuelle Bilder in freier Wildbahn. 
Wie bekomme ich die Bilder größer eingestellt ???


----------



## FreshPrince (29. April 2013)

So günstig war meiner jetzt nicht, dass ich mir noch einen zweiten zulege um weiße Felgen zu haben.


----------



## Erdbaer (30. April 2013)

Ein Bild meines Acid 2012. Nicht ganz so High-Tech, wie viele andere hier, aber ich mags.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (30. April 2013)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich die Bilder größer eingestellt ???



Nehm halt nen Bilderhoster wie abload.de, dann skaliere die Bilder in einer internetgeeigneten Größe (zB lange Seite 900-1000 Pixel, unter anderem Namen abspeichern!), lade sie hoch ("Bilder von der Festplatte hinzufügen") 






und lasse "Bilder nicht verkleinern" aktiviert. Dann kannst Du die direkte URL des Bildes mit der 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Schaltfläche einfügen, alternativ die URL für die VOrschauthumbnails, wie sie abload auch anbietet.


----------



## Dämon__ (30. April 2013)

Erdbaer schrieb:


> Ein Bild meines Acid 2012. Nicht ganz so High-Tech, wie viele andere hier, aber ich mags.



Für gut zu fahren und Spaß zu haben brauchst du kein High-Tech Bike, ich habe schon einige gesehen die Bikern mit ihren teuren Biks davon gefahren sind.


----------



## JM87 (30. April 2013)

Hi hier mein neuer Selbstaufbau ;-)


----------



## Team Slow Duck (30. April 2013)

Dämon schrieb:


> ich habe schon einige gesehen die Bikern mit ihren teuren Biks davon gefahren sind.



Gestern hat mich ein älterer Herr mit so nem schwulen Hollandrad bergauf abgehängt. 






War 'n E-Bike


----------



## xerto (30. April 2013)

Team Slow Duck schrieb:


> Gestern hat mich ein älterer Herr mit so nem schwulen Hollandrad bergauf abgehängt.
> 
> 
> 
> War 'n E-Bike



das war kein e-bike. das waren meine guten beine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayDee1982 (1. Mai 2013)




----------



## deathmetal (1. Mai 2013)

Hat sich nach der Tour heute nen schattigen Platz gesucht zum relaxen


----------



## multiMonochrom (3. Mai 2013)

Zwar nicht meiner, aber auf dem 01. Mai-Ausflug gesichtet:











Die Bilder sind nicht von mir, entstammen >>diesem Forum<<


Nach langem herumstehen heißt es für mich nun Abschied nehmen vom großen schwarzen 







Und hallo Plastik  ....


----------



## Vincy (3. Mai 2013)

Cube Action Team Rider *Nicolas Lau* und sein neues Arbeitsgerät *Cube Stereo 650b*. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/05...cube-stereo-vom-enduro-dominator-nicolas-lau/


----------



## Kraksler (3. Mai 2013)

ollte Euch auch mal mein Bike zeigen.

Cube AMS130 SL 56cm
Habe die Bremse R1X gene Shimano XT getaucht und eine Kindshock Dropzone Stütze drauf gemacht.

Fährt sich super, besonders über Wurzeln...  

Greetz

Kraksler


----------



## djwhitecraft (3. Mai 2013)

Die Action Team Stereo's sind einfach sooo lecker..
Die Farbe ist ja mal wirklich geil...
Aber diese wird es wohl nie zu kaufen geben oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubeamsrider (3. Mai 2013)

Vermutlich nicht. Denn das letztjährige Team-Bike, das AMS 150 SHPC, gab es leider auch nicht als Team Edition.


----------



## djwhitecraft (4. Mai 2013)

schade, wäre wirklich mal eine spezielle Farbe, mal was anderes 
Man könnte natürlich auch das Bike Orange Pulverbeschichten lassen


----------



## Vincy (4. Mai 2013)

Nein, weil es ein Carbonrahmen ist. Da kann man nur Lackieren.


----------



## djwhitecraft (4. Mai 2013)

Ach so wusste ich nicht 
Meinte aber bei meinem AMS 
Aber bin mir sowieso am überlegen auf das Stereo umzusteigen.


----------



## Vincy (4. Mai 2013)

Kannst sonst auch noch bis zur Eurobike warten, für 2014 kommt dann auch eine Aluversion vom Stereo 650b und Stereo 29. 
Ist aber nicht kpl identisch mit der jetzigen Carbon-Version. Das wurde speziell für Carbon so konzipiert.


----------



## Maas89 (4. Mai 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Kannst sonst auch noch bis zur Eurobike warten, für 2014 kommt dann auch eine Aluversion vom Stereo 650b und Stereo 29.
> Ist aber nicht kpl identisch mit der jetzigen Carbon-Version. Das wurde speziell für Carbon so konzipiert.



Gibts da schon irgendwelche Infos zu der Alu Version? Hast du vielleicht einen Link? Würde mich sehr interessieren


----------



## djwhitecraft (4. Mai 2013)

hm ok. Die Alu Version wird sicher günstiger..
Wann ist die Eurobike?
Ja ich muss mal das Stereo 650b ausgiebig testen, evtl bekomme ich es wenn meines im Service ist..

Da mein neuer Händler mir sofort geraten hat einen Service zu machen.
-Gabel defekt, wurde jetzt eingeschickt
-Hinterbau hat Spiel
-Ihm gefällt die verlegung der Leitungen nicht ( er hat mir gesagt er würde niie ein Bike so ausliefern)
-Schaltung war komplett falsch eingestellt (hat er mir jetzt eingestellt)
Als ich das Bike abgeholt habe als ich es gekauft war, bemerkte ich beim Einladen ins Auto das Hinterrad ist nicht fest angezogen, und nach einer Fahrt die Gabel nicht mehr fest, hat sich gelöst...
und das bei einem Neubike...

Wir hatten heute noch die Diskusion wegen der Bremse, würdet ihr mir auch empfehlen auf Shimano XT zu wechseln? hab jetzt die Formula The One drauf..
Hauptsächlich gehts mir darum das ich Matchmaker verbauen kann, meine Finger sind zu kurz um richtig an die Schalthebel zu kommen ;D


----------



## Boshard (4. Mai 2013)

Hier mal was Von meinen Cube Fritzz Pro 2012
Es hat eine neue Kurbel Shimano SLX 38/24  175 (FC m675) , 
Kette Shimano SLX (CN-HG74) 
und Kasette Shimano SLX 11/36 (CS-HG81) bekommen 
Wiegt aktuell 15,1KG​


----------



## Maxilainen (4. Mai 2013)

djwhitecraft schrieb:


> Wir hatten heute noch die Diskusion wegen der Bremse, würdet ihr mir auch empfehlen auf Shimano XT zu wechseln? hab jetzt die Formula The One drauf..
> Hauptsächlich gehts mir darum das ich Matchmaker verbauen kann, meine Finger sind zu kurz um richtig an die Schalthebel zu kommen ;D


Ich würde die XT bedenkenlos empfehlen, fahre sie mitlerweile an fast allen meinen Rädern, weil sie mich in allen Punkten voll überzeugt.


----------



## Soldi (4. Mai 2013)

djwhitecraft schrieb:


> Wir hatten heute noch die Diskusion wegen der Bremse, würdet ihr mir auch empfehlen auf Shimano XT zu wechseln? hab jetzt die Formula The One drauf..
> Hauptsächlich gehts mir darum das ich Matchmaker verbauen kann, meine Finger sind zu kurz um richtig an die Schalthebel zu kommen ;D


Die Eurobike ist 28-31 August. Ich hab von Formula auf Shimano XT gewechselt und bin seither absolut problemfrei unterwegs, kein Quietschen, kein Schrauben, keine überhitzten Bremsscheiben mehr... .
Ich hab keinen Nachteil feststellen können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostdog88 (6. Mai 2013)

so hier nochmal ein kleines bild von meinem projekt 
is aber immernoch nicht ganz fertig


----------



## JanEbers (6. Mai 2013)

Hier auch mal mein aktuelles Bike..

Cube Ams 100 Super HPC Race. 

Bisher geändert ist nur die Schaltung/Hebel/Umwerfer/Kurbel - XT komplett entfernt und XTR verbaut.


----------



## xerto (6. Mai 2013)

so, jetzt poste ich mein neues Baby auch hier:






und gleich nochmal:






ich habe rahmen und gabel sowie die sramschaltung gekauft.

der rest waren vorhandene teile.

und jetzt bin ich nicht nur bergab wieder schnell unterwegs.


----------



## Boshard (6. Mai 2013)

Ghostdog88 schrieb:


> so hier nochmal ein kleines bild von meinem projekt
> is aber immernoch nicht ganz fertig


Cube Stereo?
schaut gut aus 
ich persönlich würde die Außen hüllen noch Blau machen


----------



## Ghostdog88 (6. Mai 2013)

danke  jup isn 2012er stereo. allerdings hab ich den rahmen neu gekauft und den rest alles einzeln gekauft und selbst aufgebaut 
ein paar kleine teile hab ich noch von meinem anderen bike verbaut. aber die sind eigentlich nicht der rede wert 
wollte was individuelles haben


----------



## Maas89 (6. Mai 2013)

Die Farbkombi gefällt mir richtig gut  Kannst du mir vielleicht sagen was das für ein Lenker ist? Da würde ich glatt schwach werden  Und wie breit ist der im Vergleich zum originalen? Den Originalen find ich schon sehr breit. Hat der mehr Rise?


----------



## Ghostdog88 (6. Mai 2013)

ich finde den lenker top 
hab ihn seit samstag 
hier der link http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a55950/turbine-lenker-3-4-riser-725mm-31-8-blau.html


----------



## Maas89 (6. Mai 2013)

Danke


----------



## DarkSolja (8. Mai 2013)

Mein neues Pferd... Cube Analog

Kein high end bike aber rockt sonst soweit, bis auf die Pedalen die jetzt schon Knirschen  das wird aber noch geändert!






Mfg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (9. Mai 2013)

*@ xerto

Hast Du aber echt schön aufgebaut, Dein AMS 110.

Rot / schwarz ist eh meine Farbe.*


----------



## xerto (9. Mai 2013)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *@ xerto
> 
> Hast Du aber echt schön aufgebaut, Dein AMS 110.
> 
> Rot / schwarz ist eh meine Farbe.*



danke lieber oiram wir trinken bald biere miteinander
...


----------



## go-klein (12. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

anbei ein paar Bilder von meinem Cube Ltd Pro 2009 (Ergon GP1 Griffe, Shimano PD-324 Klick Pedale, Schwalbe Big Apple).
Leider ist es mir letzte Woche (03.05.2013)in Ratingen aus der Garage gestohlen worden.
Sollte es jemand von euch irgendwann mal zu Gesicht bekommen, würde ich mich freuen, wenn sich derjenige bei mir meldet.

LG

Oliver


----------



## Zipfi1977 (13. Mai 2013)

So. Nun endlich mal geschafft


----------



## djwhitecraft (13. Mai 2013)

@Zipfi1977 coole farbe, mal was anderes. Gefällt mir.
Was hast du da für einen Lenker drauf? und wie breit ist der?


----------



## Scholty (13. Mai 2013)

djwhitecraft schrieb:


> @_Zipfi1977_ coole farbe, mal was anderes. Gefällt mir.
> Was hast du da für einen Lenker drauf? und wie breit ist der?



Schick Schick
Der Lenker interessiert mich auch.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zipfi1977 (13. Mai 2013)

Scholty schrieb:


> Schick Schick
> Der Lenker interessiert mich auch.......




Farbe. Is halt das 2012er SL. Die Farbe is nunmal so 

Der Lenker is der 2013er Truvativ Holzfeller, 40er Rise, 730 breit.


----------



## djwhitecraft (13. Mai 2013)

hättest du ein Link davon? Finde den Lenker nicht.


----------



## Zipfi1977 (13. Mai 2013)

Bei Hibike.de. bin im Auto. Daher is Link schlecht. 
Sorry.

Edit:

Hier

http://secure.hibike.com/shop/produ...Riserbar-Lenker-31-8x730mm-Rise-Mod-2013.html


----------



## djwhitecraft (13. Mai 2013)

danke dir.


----------



## akisu (13. Mai 2013)

@_Zipfi1977
nur rahmen gekauft und selbst aufgebaut? die original ausstattung sah etwas anders aus 

bzw ich mag die farben 
_


----------



## Zipfi1977 (13. Mai 2013)

Ja richtig 

Da fällt mir ein, weiß jemand, wo ich den ORIGINAL Unterrohrschutz von Cube herbekomme?






Hab meinen zwar ien ner Cube-Verpackung bekommen, aber ohne Logo und Schriftzug. EInfach nur Carbonoptik.


----------



## Vincy (13. Mai 2013)

Gibt es beim Cube Händler.
http://www.cube.eu/equipment/zubehoer/schutzkomponenten/product/cube-stone-guard-carbon/


----------



## Zipfi1977 (13. Mai 2013)

Ja. Aber ich sag ja, kam in carbon ohne schriftzüge.
Naja, is ja nich so wild


----------



## akisu (13. Mai 2013)

gibts auch in transparent:
http://www.cube.eu/equipment/zubehoer/schutzkomponenten/
musst du mal deinen cube händler um die ecke fragen

ansonsten zb hier:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a55468/steinschlagschutz-unterrohr-mtb-alu.html


----------



## Zipfi1977 (13. Mai 2013)

Danke. Muss wohl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illumina7 (15. Mai 2013)

Meine zwei Schätzchen
Cube Stereo 2012
Cube Hanzz Pro 2011










Bei Gelegenheit werde ich mal bessere Bilder machen, leider bin ich im Moment sehr Bewegungsunfähig


----------



## Upgrayedd (15. Mai 2013)

Hintere Felge hat eine minimale Delle


----------



## illumina7 (15. Mai 2013)

Die merkt man beim Fahren nicht  Am Stereo sind auch andere Pedale als auf dem Foto zu sehen sind


----------



## DracoM (15. Mai 2013)

Heute durfte ich das neue Bike abholen.
Es ist mittlerweile das vierte Cube im Stall.
- Cube Streamer (2006)
- Cube AMS100Pro (2008)
- Cube Agree GTC Race (2012)

Ja, und seit heute gesellt sich nun noch ein Cube Reaction GTC SL 29 dazu.
Da ich bereits an dem AMS ein SRAM-Schaltwerk wählte und damit in allen Belangen höchst zufrieden war, ließ ich nun auch an dem Reaction die serienmäßige Shimano XT Schaltzentrale durch SRAM X9-Teile ersetzen. Ansonsten blieb das Rad erst einmal im Originalzustand.
Lediglich Pedale sowie Flaschenhalter wurden montiert.
Als Größe wählte ich den 23-Zoll Rahmen. Ich denke, mit 197cm Körpergröße hab ich da kaum eine andere Möglichkeit, mich wohl zu fühlen.

Bis jetzt wurde ich von meinen CUBE-Rädern noch nie enttäuscht - hoffentlich bleibt das auch bei diesem Mountainbike so. Bis jetzt hatte ich mich speziell beim MTB von Carbonrahmen zurückgehalten. Ganz überzeugt bin ich noch nicht von diesem Material, da gerade beim MTB regelmäßig vom Vorderrad aufgewirbelte Steine auf den Rahmen treffen. Ich hoffe, ich mache mir da zu viele Gedanken ...
Da das Rad wahrscheinlich niemals wieder so sauber sein wird, wie zurzeit, nahm ich es gleich heute mit ins Studio, um ein paar Fotos davon zu machen. Ich hoffe, ich verstoße jetzt nicht gegen eine Regel, die die Bilder irgendwie beschränkt ...


----------



## Upgrayedd (15. Mai 2013)

Hier mal wieder mein 125er Würfel

Neu ist der LRS 
Vorne ZTR Crest hinten ZTR Arch Ex jeweils mit DT-Swiss 240s Naben.


----------



## stonele (15. Mai 2013)

@DracoM
Schönes Bike und schöne Bilder. Bist du Fotograf und hast ein eigenes Studio?


----------



## DracoM (15. Mai 2013)

stonele schrieb:


> @DracoM
> Schönes Bike und schöne Bilder. Bist du Fotograf und hast ein eigenes Studio?


Danke, ist ja auch ein schönes Bike ;-)
Ja, ich hab hier ein Fotostudio eingerichtet.


----------



## CelticTiger (15. Mai 2013)

Ich liebe dieses Cube Himmelblau!


----------



## Soldi (15. Mai 2013)

DracoM schrieb:


> Danke, ist ja auch ein schönes Bike ;-)
> Ja, ich hab hier ein Fotostudio eingerichtet.


Ich schließ mich an! Du hast auch ein Auge für Details, da könnte sich der Fotograf von Cube ne Scheibe abschneiden. Auf der Homepage und im Katalog waren letztes Jahr einige Eastereggs wie z.B. fehlende Bremsscheiben. Bitte noch ein paar Bilder von "wild und dreckig" nachreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (16. Mai 2013)

DracoM schrieb:


> Danke, ist ja auch ein schönes Bike ;-)
> Ja, ich hab hier ein Fotostudio eingerichtet.


Sehr schönes Bike und sehr gute Fotos und sehr gute Komponentenwahl mit X9. Das fahre ich auch als Schaltgruppe mit Ausnahme der Kurbel und bin hochzufrieden.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (17. Mai 2013)

DracoM schrieb:


> Ja, und seit heute gesellt sich nun noch ein Cube Reaction GTC SL 29 dazu.



Klasse Hardtail und perfekt Fotos  wäre auch für mich was, bin nahezu die gleiche Größenklasse.


----------



## merlon (17. Mai 2013)

Hi Zusammen, 
Ich habe mir nach elendig langer Bedenkzeit - Ich bin schüler und da mal grade 1000 Euro in die Hand zu nehmen, ist schon ein Schritt, den man gründlich überdenkt - jetzt auch mal meinen Wunsch erfüllt, mir ein Cube zu holen  
Es ist das Cube ltd Pro von 2012 geworden  
Die ersten Touren natürlich schon hinter mir, muss ich gestehen, kaum Fotos gemacht zu haben, aber das ist entschuldbar hoffe ich ?!


----------



## merlon (17. Mai 2013)

merlon schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen,
> Ich habe mir nach elendig langer Bedenkzeit - Ich bin schüler und da mal grade 1000 Euro in die Hand zu nehmen, ist schon ein Schritt, den man gründlich überdenkt - jetzt auch mal meinen Wunsch erfüllt, mir ein Cube zu holen
> Es ist das Cube ltd Pro von 2012 geworden
> Die ersten Touren natürlich schon hinter mir, muss ich gestehen, kaum Fotos gemacht zu haben, aber das ist entschuldbar hoffe ich ?!


Und das mit dem Foto einbinden hat schonmal nicht geklappt .. Irgendwie erscheint da nachdem ich "GRafik einfügen" ausgewählt habe nur ein " gebrochenes " Image ..


----------



## merlon (17. Mai 2013)

Besser ..


----------



## Sirrah73 (18. Mai 2013)

@DracoM -> Schöne Fotos .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## borisstemmer (18. Mai 2013)

merlon schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen,
> Ich habe mir nach elendig langer Bedenkzeit - Ich bin schüler und da mal grade 1000 Euro in die Hand zu nehmen, ist schon ein Schritt, den man gründlich überdenkt - jetzt auch mal meinen Wunsch erfüllt, mir ein Cube zu holen



Na, da wünsche ich mal viel Freude damit. Ist ein schönes Rad!


----------



## merlon (18. Mai 2013)

borisstemmer schrieb:


> Na, da wünsche ich mal viel Freude damit. Ist ein schönes Rad!



Dankesehr ! Werde ich ganz bestimmt haben !


----------



## Maas89 (18. Mai 2013)

Heute mal Spontan mein Stereo fotografiert bei der Hausrunde. Aber nur mit dem S3


----------



## Ghostdog88 (18. Mai 2013)

haste dir den lenker geholt? also den raceface.
sieht gut aus


----------



## JM87 (18. Mai 2013)

So nun endlich fertig


----------



## Maas89 (18. Mai 2013)

Ghostdog88 schrieb:


> haste dir den lenker geholt? also den raceface.
> sieht gut aus



Ja war ein Angebot wo ich nicht nein sagen konnte aber wiebgesagt, ich bin mir nicht sicher ob er mir zu schmal ist oder nicht.


----------



## nickxson (21. Mai 2013)

Eisengeier schrieb:


> Meine 2013er AMS 100 Super HPC Pro mit Formula RX und XLC Pro SL Anbauteilen :



geil.
ich glaub ich mach mir auch die aufkleber auf den felgen ab, schön schwarz sieht schon gut aus ;-)


----------



## Eisengeier (22. Mai 2013)

Es hat sich mittlerweile bisserl was geändert. Komplette Sram X9 Gruppe und Mavic Crosstrail Laufräder sind dran. So ist es jetzt für mich perfekt und 10,5kg leicht:


----------



## daproblem (22. Mai 2013)

Hier mein Analog Disc aus 2011:

Demnächst wird noch die Sram X9 Gruppe in rot Einzug halten


----------



## Maas89 (23. Mai 2013)

Sieht gut aus  Aber original ist nichtmehr viel oder? Auf den ersten Blick würde ich sagen, Gabel und Bremsen wurden auf jedenfall getauscht. Pedale sowieso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreshPrince (23. Mai 2013)

@daproblem:
Schönes Bike, mir gefällt die Farbkombi. Was hasten für ne Bremse verbaut?


----------



## -CubeRider- (23. Mai 2013)

So hier mal mein neues : Cube LTD Race 2013 
Bisher wurde noch nix verändert , ausser 2 Flaschenhalter und ein Fahrrad Computer.

Was noch kommt: 

Auf jedenfall andere Pedale


----------



## manurie (23. Mai 2013)

Was für Pedale? So wie ich das schemenhaft erkennen konnte, hast du einfache Plattform dran, was kommt jetzt bessere Plattform oder Klickies?


----------



## Maas89 (24. Mai 2013)

Das sind doch ganz normale Bärentazen.


----------



## Tobear (24. Mai 2013)

Hier mal mein Hardtail:






Modifikationen:

Gabel: Rock Shox Reba RL (2013), 120mm, Solo Air
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert, 26x2.25, Evo Line
Pedale: Shimano Saint PD-MX80
Sattel: SQlab. 611, 140mm
Lenker: Sixpack Menace, 725mm
Griffe: Cube Fritzz (2013)
Umbau Kurbel: 24x36xBash (Shimano Deore FC-M590 36T + Blackspire C4 Ring God)
Bremsscheibe Vorne: Shimano SM-RT54M, Ø180mm
Schalthebel Links: Ganganzeige demontiert und nen Deore XT Deckel drauf gepappt 

Bei Interesse bzgl. weiteren Fotos siehe Fotoalbum.


----------



## -CubeRider- (24. Mai 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> Was für Pedale? So wie ich das schemenhaft erkennen konnte, hast du einfache Plattform dran, was kommt jetzt bessere Plattform oder Klickies?



Erstmal bleiben die originalen noch und dann kommen Klickies


----------



## nickxson (25. Mai 2013)

mein erstes Cube, heute auf 50km-Jungfernfahrt
"Cube Reaction GTC Race 29 2013"

bisher geändert:
- Federgabel in weiß
- Klickpedale
- Hörnchen

in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen:
- Aufkleber von Felgen ab
- evtl. Sattelstütze in weiß (bin ein Weiß-Fan xD )
- Vorbau mit 0°

Frage am Rande:
_kann ich den roten Sicherheitsaufkleber am Sattelrohr auch mitm Fön ablösen? Oder lieber nicht wegen Carbon? (hatte bisher noch nie nen Carbon-Rahmen)_


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (25. Mai 2013)

Ja, das kannst du machen.

Oder du ziehst ihn einfach ab und entfernst die Reste mit Bremsenreiniger (am besten Acetonfrei, der greift dann nix an).


----------



## Scout-11 (26. Mai 2013)

Hier mein neues Hardtail.
Ist momentan noch im Auslieferungszustand.
Mal schauen was ich in der nächsten zeit vlt. noch Verändern werde.

Die ersten Touren wurden schon damit gefahren, und es macht einfach
mega spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-dirk-66 (27. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
ich möchte die Ganganzeige entfernen, und bevor ich dran rumschraube-
kann mir jemand sagen ob sich bei dem Schalthebel "Shimano Deore Rapidfire-Plus (Acid 2012)" 
die separate Abdeckung unter dem Original befindet?


----------



## Tobear (27. Mai 2013)

Bei den Deore Schalthebeln ist es nicht vorgesehen die Ganganzeige zu demontieren. Du kannst dir aber einen Satz Deore XT Deckel kaufen, die passen auch. Das habe ich bei meinem Bike auch gemacht (bisher nur auf einer Seite).


----------



## der-dirk-66 (27. Mai 2013)

wo kann man diese erwerben?


----------



## cytrax (27. Mai 2013)

https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21993_Abdeckung-Ganganzeige-fuer-XT-SL-M770-.html

20sec


----------



## der-dirk-66 (27. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## tyler1109 (28. Mai 2013)

Mein Cube ams 130slt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansDampf89 (28. Mai 2013)

Hi Leute, 
hab ein LTD Race in Black andodized, weis zufällig jemand ob und wie man die decals vom Rahmen runterbekommt? Hätts gerne komplett schwarz und meine das mal gesehen zu haben?


----------



## saxoholic (28. Mai 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21993_Abdeckung-Ganganzeige-fuer-XT-SL-M770-.html
> 
> 20sec



... Und es ist, wie im richtigen Leben. Die Abdeckungen der SLX passen auch und kosten 25% weniger.


----------



## NaitsirhC (28. Mai 2013)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> hab ein LTD Race in Black andodized, weis zufällig jemand ob und wie man die decals vom Rahmen runterbekommt? Hätts gerne komplett schwarz und meine das mal gesehen zu haben?



Entweder gelasert, dann gehen sie nicht runter oder sie sind mit Sachen wie Nagellackentferner (Aceton) abrubbelbar.

NaitsirhC


----------



## HansDampf89 (28. Mai 2013)

Danke. dann werd ich mal gleich morgen den Nagellackentferner meiner Frau klauen und im Keller verschwinden


----------



## cytrax (29. Mai 2013)

saxoholic schrieb:


> ... Und es ist, wie im richtigen Leben. Die Abdeckungen der SLX passen auch und kosten 25% weniger.




Er wollte aber die XT


----------



## der-dirk-66 (29. Mai 2013)

Neee, nicht zwingend- wenn man sparen kann bin ich flexibel.


----------



## federwech (29. Mai 2013)

Hab auch ein Haarteil zu bieten. Meistens genutzt, zum Ziehen des Kinderanhängers.
Nun hats ein paar Anbauteile gegeben, dass ich damit den Tremalzo einigermassen runter komme.


----------



## HansDampf89 (29. Mai 2013)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Entweder gelasert, dann gehen sie nicht runter oder sie sind mit Sachen wie Nagellackentferner (Aceton) abrubbelbar.
> 
> NaitsirhC




Sie sind wohl doch gelasert... schade


----------



## mi2 (30. Mai 2013)

schönes ltd


----------



## kaptan (31. Mai 2013)

Definitiv, das Foto ist auch sehr gelungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## federwech (31. Mai 2013)

Danke!
So kommt das bike auch mal zu Ehren, spielt es doch sonst eher die zweite Geige


----------



## Dichtling87 (31. Mai 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


>




Was ist das für ein Laufrad? Ich suche so einen mit der grünen Nabe fürs Bike meiner Frau

Danke Gruß Manu


----------



## stereofahrer (1. Juni 2013)

Das ist der Easton EXP500 LRS  Der war schon serienmäßig an den 2012er Stereo Race's verbaut.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (1. Juni 2013)

Dann will ich meinen Hobel auch noch mal vorführen... bevor er am WE wieder eingesaut wird.


----------



## JayDee1982 (1. Juni 2013)

stereofahrer schrieb:


> Das ist der Easton EXP500 LRS  Der war schon serienmäßig an den 2012er Stereo Race's verbaut.




Genau


----------



## djwhitecraft (1. Juni 2013)

@___Al_Carbon___
coole Farbe.
was ist das für ein Lenker?


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (1. Juni 2013)

Danke!

Guckst du hier: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...efelt-Riserbar-Lenker-31-8-700mm-schwarz.html


----------



## djwhitecraft (2. Juni 2013)

Danke 
40mm Rise nehm ich an?


----------



## Deleted 275642 (2. Juni 2013)

Immer davon geträumt, jetzt habe ich eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (2. Juni 2013)

Jep, sieht zwar nicht soooo guuut aus aber mir ist die Front zu tief vorne mit flatbar.

@ Bellerophon1984: Glückwunsch! Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## djwhitecraft (2. Juni 2013)

Ja bei mir das selbe Problem, das es einfach mit dem Syntace Vector Lenker zu tief ist und es als Fazit einfach extrem unbequem ist den Berg hoch fahren...
Darum bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Lenker mit mehr Rise, am besten 780mm...


----------



## Folta (2. Juni 2013)

Hier mal meins


----------



## manurie (2. Juni 2013)

Meine Bikefamilie hat Zuwachs bekommen.  Es ist wieder ein Customcube geworden, rein zufällig, wie auch mein erstes Cube.

Hier beide Customs, ich hab nur jeweils den Rahmen immer erworben, diesmal wars ein neuer Rahmen.





Der Zuwachs ist ein Crossbike, aufgebaut als Pseudo29er





Gestern zum 1. ausgeführt, geht echt gut und beschleunigt wunderbar. Ich nutze es als Trainingsrad für Grundlage, lange Touren(heute 107km) und als Montagebike, wenn ich unterwegs bin.





Teileliste:
Cubecrossrahmen
 Gabel: 26" Exotic Alu, passt mit 445 Einbauhöhe zum Rahmen(455 Einbauhöhe)
 LRS: DT Swiss Felge X470, DT Competition Speichen, XT-Nabe, Reifen RaceKing2.0(was anderes passt hinten nicht rein, eventuell ein Xking2.2)
 Bremse :Avid Elixir 5 185/160
 Schaltwerk: Komplett Deore 3x10, Umwerfer ist SLX, Übersetzung ist 48/36/22 - 11/36
 Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS
 Vorbau: Procraft
 Lenker: Noname
 Sattelstütze: BBB
Sattel: Aldi
 Schnellspanner: Shimano Retro

Grundstoff:
Rahmen und Gabel





Felgen, Speichen und Naben. Und auch die Nippel nicht vergessen. 





Zusammengesteckt:





Und ein wenig Chrom, wie die Retroschnellspanner, tun dem Bike gut, ein wenig Glanz hat nie geschadet.





Ich hab jetzt ca. 500 investiert und das Bike hat ca. 11,3kg, habs aber nicht genau wiegen können, unter 12kg sind es auf jeden Fall. Sehen lassen kann sich das Ergebnis unbedingt, viele Teile stammen aus der Teilekiste oder wurden günstig ausm Bikemarkt bzw. Ausverkauf diverser Shops erworben.

Mein anderes Cube bekam neue Pedale und Kurbel, ist auch schon 4Wochen her.


----------



## Thomesch532 (3. Juni 2013)

Soso.... Als Einstand und zur Begrüßung im Forum zeig ich mal mein Cube Acid 2011. Umbau wie immer noch im Gange... 





Änderungen zeitlich sortiert seit 2011:

Reifen: Fat Albert 26x2,25
Griffe: NC-17 S-Pro Lock Ergonom
Bremsscheiben: Hayes L7 Rotor 180mm vorn/hinten
Brakepads: Kool Stop
Federgabel: FOX Float 32 FIT Remote 2011
Sattelstütze: Truvativ aka
Sattel: Selle Italia X2
Pedale: NC-17 STD-I

noch bereit liegt eine Sram X9 Komplettgruppe 2 x 10

Rennt schon recht gut weiter geht der Umbau wenn wieder Geld vorhanden ist.


----------



## Guerill0 (3. Juni 2013)

Ein letztes Bild von meinem Stereo.
Wer noch Platz im Keller hat, der kann es gerne käuflich im Bikemarkt erwerben:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ro-18-shimano-xt-syntace-rock-shox-revelation


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmartin1 (4. Juni 2013)

Meins sieht aktuell so aus:









Wobei ich mittlerweile auf Ispec umgerüstet hab. 


Kilometerstand seit 10/2012:  2145 Km

LG  Martin


----------



## Maas89 (5. Juni 2013)

Gestern auch mal wieder eine kleine Runde gedreht nach dem Regenwetter  Da war es noch relativ sauber


----------



## mimo6666 (5. Juni 2013)




----------



## speedbiker14 (6. Juni 2013)

Bin nun auch auf 29" umgestiegen und muss sagen Tip Top
warum nicht schon Früher
Cube Elite 29er Blackline
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVcOIGRHLkM"]Cube Elite Super HPC Pro 29" Carbon Hardtail 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Lateiner (6. Juni 2013)

Das AMS ist echt cool Ich liebe diese Lackierung  Wenn mein Geld für ein Fully reicht (ich hoff dass es dann noch diese Farbe gibt)wirds so eins


----------



## OIRAM (6. Juni 2013)

*Ich war auch mal am Wasser gucken...





aber hier ist alles gut...





*


----------



## mimo6666 (6. Juni 2013)

Lateiner schrieb:


> Das AMS ist echt cool Ich liebe diese Lackierung  Wenn mein Geld für ein Fully reicht (ich hoff dass es dann noch diese Farbe gibt)wirds so eins



Danke
Ging mir genauso. Als ich es sah habe ich mich sofort verliebt  und mein Frauchen wusste was passiert


----------



## Lateiner (6. Juni 2013)

War bei mir mit meim LTD auch sofort sicher  Aber mein nächstes Rad muss ich selbst bezahhlen


----------



## jim_morrison (6. Juni 2013)

Hier mein geliebtes Sting RX...  



Gesendet von meinem Lenco CoolTab-70 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mimo6666 (7. Juni 2013)

Lateiner schrieb:


> War bei mir mit meim LTD auch sofort sicher  Aber mein nächstes Rad muss ich selbst bezahhlen



Tjo leider ist das nicht immer sooooooo billig.
Hätte gern noch das Cube Elite 29" aber wie du schon sagst das liebe Geld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateiner (7. Juni 2013)

Und bei kommt die Schule noch dazu


----------



## daMaXl (7. Juni 2013)

Mein attention 2012


----------



## nickxson (8. Juni 2013)

hier mal mein "fertiges" Cube Reaction GTC Race 29 2013.


----------



## deathmetal (8. Juni 2013)

Du kannst es mit jeer Größe im Album einstellen, musst nur das passende öffnen und den Link kopieren und hier einfügen.


----------



## Scholty (8. Juni 2013)

Mein Schatz


----------



## obiwankinobi (9. Juni 2013)

Hier mal mein fertig aufgebautes Bike!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1396485


----------



## deniswelsch (9. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

seit 2 Wochen stolzer Besitzer eines Analog 26


----------



## zoomer (9. Juni 2013)

Noch ohne Laub und im falschen Bundesland


----------



## OIRAM (9. Juni 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Noch ohne Laub und im falschen Bundesland


Eigentlich war ich immer ganz gut in Erdkunde, aber das "falsche Bundesland" ist mir föllig unbekannt. 
Da ist wohl eher der Kettenstrebenschutz falsch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (9. Juni 2013)

Hier nochmals ein paar Bilder von meinem Cube Sting RX

















 I LIKE IT DIRTY!  

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## speedbiker14 (10. Juni 2013)

Das Neue Bike der Diva
http://youtu.be/GKQkcTian8M
Cube Reaction SL 29"


----------



## Dämon__ (11. Juni 2013)

warum zitterst du den so


----------



## blutbuche (12. Juni 2013)

.... iiiieee - und dann auch noch ´n ganzes video  von dem teil - mit dramatischer musikuntermalung  ..


----------



## ChrisMGN (12. Juni 2013)

Mein jetzt 2 Wochen altes Acid 26. Mein erstes richtige Mountainbike 


Für Originalgröße einfach anklicken:


----------



## Soldi (12. Juni 2013)

ChrisMGN schrieb:


> Mein jetzt 2 Wochen altes Acid 26. Mein erstes richtige Mountainbike


Glückwunsch, dann hoffen wir mal, dass noch viele folgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Juni 2013)

blutbuche schrieb:


> .... iiiieee - und dann auch noch ´n ganzes video  von dem teil - mit dramatischer musikuntermalung  ..



 Ja - da hast Du 'ne Allergie gegen...aber ein Video ist doch insfern gut, 
dass es nicht wie ein Foto jedesmal beim hochladen der Seite erscheint.  
Und mal ehrlich - die Musik war doch gut. 
 @_ChrisMGN_ - das Acid schaut richtig gut aus  Viel Freude damit!


----------



## gpzmandel (13. Juni 2013)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Dann will ich meinen Hobel auch noch mal vorführen... bevor er am WE wieder eingesaut wird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (13. Juni 2013)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ja - da hast Du 'ne Allergie gegen...



Diese zwanghafte/pubertäre Verhalten 29er bikes hier im Forum bei jeder Gelegenheit schlecht zu reden (man werfe einen Blick in die geistreiche Signatur) ist mMn keine Allergie sondern ein Fall für den Psychiater! 

Btw. @ speedbiker14: schönes bike! 

@ gpzmandel: Das ist die ProTec-Variante. Was soll ich sagen? Für meinen Einsatzbereich: rollt sehr gut, hat ausreichend Grip und dämpft in 2.4 ordentlich. Aber das sind halt alles sehr subjektive Wahrnehmungen. Ich kann dir nur den Tipp geben: selber testen und ggfs. wieder im BM verkaufen. Alles andere ist vergeudete Zeit. Was mir am Reifen gefällt kann dich ggfs. stören. Da hat nun mal jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben und Anforderungen an einen Reifen.


----------



## Friendsofmine (13. Juni 2013)

Bin noch nie sooo entspannt & schnell Rad gefahren.ð

AMS 100 HPC ... jetzt auch mit Full Carbon Lenker & Vorbau


----------



## LAforce (13. Juni 2013)

Soooo ein Paar kosmetische sowie funktionelle Updates mussten ans Rad ;-)






Im Detail:

Meine ersten Plattform Pedalen nach n-Jahren Klickies. Nen Versuch ist's wert ;-)






Rote Schrauben braucht die Kurbel ...






Bei so einer Hoch/Runter-Stütze brauchen wir ja keinen Schnellspanner mehr ;-)






Und nochmal von vorne






Bisher kann ich nur Positives über das Rad berichten. Bergab schon lange nicht mehr so viel Spaß gehabt.

VG


----------



## speedbiker14 (13. Juni 2013)

LAforce schrieb:


> Soooo ein Paar kosmetische sowie funktionelle Updates mussten ans Rad ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr geiles Bike


----------



## Dämon__ (14. Juni 2013)

Schönes Teil, hoffentlich hat er auch an die Schienbeinschoner gedacht


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (14. Juni 2013)

LAforce schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Bisher kann ich nur Positives über das Rad berichten. Bergab schon lange nicht mehr so viel Spaß gehabt.
> 
> VG



Das einzig Negative an dem Rad ist der Preis! 

Aber ansonsten sehr schön! 
Was bringt das gute Stück denn auf die Waage wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## xerto (14. Juni 2013)

so will meins auch mal zeigen









eigenbau 2013

ams 110

ausser gabel und rahmen waren es vorhandene teile. die gabel hat 120mm federweg. passst ganz gut, für meinen geschmack. das bike ist schnell, bergab aber fast schon für mich zu leicht. 
das gewicht liegt inklusive der werkzeugtasche (500gr) und den schweren pedalen bei 12,5 kg. genau so schwer wie mein ltd race hardttail

 also nackisch bei unter 12 kg...



bergab macht mit stereo mehr spass....
bergauf ist es natürlich klasse. ich mache mir jetzt noch schnelle cc reifen drauf, dann habe ich einen taunusrenner...


----------



## LAforce (14. Juni 2013)

Nach dem letzten Wiegen lag es bei 12,7kg.
Die letzten Modifikationen müssten ca. 200g gebracht haben.
Rad/Reifenkombi und auch die Sattelstütze ist natürlich nicht die Leichteste, jedoch dem Einsatzzweck entsprechend.
Muss mir demnächst nochmal die Waage schnappen.



___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Das einzig Negative an dem Rad ist der Preis!
> 
> Aber ansonsten sehr schön!
> Was bringt das gute Stück denn auf die Waage wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gzero (15. Juni 2013)

hier mal meins


----------



## Soldi (15. Juni 2013)

gzero schrieb:


> hier mal meins


Inklusive "isotonisches Sportgetränk im Halter"


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (15. Juni 2013)

Soldi schrieb:


> Inklusive "isotonisches Sportgetränk im Halter"



@ LAforce: 12,7 kg... davon bin ich mit meinem Hanzz weiiiiiiiiiiiit weg!


----------



## hec (16. Juni 2013)

mein treues cube acid 2010 mit "ein paar" ausgetauschten parts -> 9,5kg


----------



## FreshPrince (16. Juni 2013)

@LAforce:
Echt sehr schönes Bike! Aber wie schon gesagt wurde, kann einen der Preis schon ein wenig negativ stimmen.

@hec:
9,5kg Acid? WOW!!! Kannste mal ne Teileliste zusammen stellen? Ich bin mit meinem LTD bei 10,2 und da ist ohne anderen Rahmen nicht mehr viel drin.


----------



## Lateiner (16. Juni 2013)

@FreshPrince Kannst du mir bitte mal eine Teileliste vom LTD zusammenstellen mich würde mal interessieren wie ich meins etwas leichter bekomme 
Schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## LAforce (16. Juni 2013)

Heute in Willingen das Rocky Mountain Altitude 790 MSL gefahren. Auch nett. Nur bekommt man hierfür schon fast 2 Stereo SL ...


----------



## hec (16. Juni 2013)

Lateiner schrieb:


> @_FreshPrince_ Kannst du mir bitte mal eine Teileliste vom LTD zusammenstellen mich würde mal interessieren wie ich meins etwas leichter bekomme
> Schönen Sonntag noch



Da sich das ACID und LTD nicht so mega unterscheiden, bitte: 






 @FreshPrince: Ich denke du hast das Problem, dass du noch bei allen Teilen Reserven hast. Schau dir mal im Leichtbau Forum die Hardtails an. 8kg ist spielend drin 

Beispiel von meinem Acid: LRS mit Crest/Prince/Princess/CX-Ray -> 1240g, Dura Ace Schaltwerk -> 150g, Dura Ace Umwerfer -> 80g, Tune KommVor Sattel -> 90g


----------



## Boshard (17. Juni 2013)

Wieso baust du ein Rennradschaltwerkt ans MTB?

Giebt doch SRAM X9 oder X0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benny90 (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo Community,
ich wollte euch auch mal mein Cube-Bike zeigen.
Es ist ein Fritzz von 2012.





Hoffe mal, man erkennt das Bike gut. 
Bei Bedarf kann ich auch noch eine Teileliste nachreichen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Benny90


----------



## hec (17. Juni 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Wieso baust du ein Rennradschaltwerkt ans MTB?
> 
> Giebt doch SRAM X9 oder X0



es spart mir ein paar gramm (ca 70g)... ausserdem mag ich shimano komponenten in der schaltgruppe... es schaltet zudem sehr knackig... und warum fahrt ihr keine duraace am mtb?


----------



## ChrisMGN (17. Juni 2013)

hec schrieb:


> Da sich das ACID und LTD nicht so mega unterscheiden, bitte:



Danke! Jetzt weiß ich wie viel die ZX24 an meinem Acid 2013 wiegen. Da sollen nämlich irgendwann mal neue drauf. Da ist wohl in Verbindung mit Reifen und Schlauch am meisten Potenzial zu holen, denke ich.


----------



## FreshPrince (18. Juni 2013)

@hec:
Mein LTD war ursprünglich auch mal ein 2009-er Acid und hat 13,1kg auf die Waage gebracht. Von dem Acid ist aber mittlerweile nichts mehr an dem LTD verbaut.


----------



## hec (18. Juni 2013)

FreshPrince schrieb:


> @hec:
> Mein LTD war ursprünglich auch mal ein 2009-er Acid und hat 13,1kg auf die Waage gebracht. Von dem Acid ist aber mittlerweile nichts mehr an dem LTD verbaut.



danke für deine Teileliste, hier kurz die Differenzen (alles ca Angaben):
-Gabel -150g
-LRS -180g
-Reifen -100g
-Bremse -60g
-Umwerfer -70g
-Schaltwerk -50g
-Flaschenhalter -50g

Das ist eben das Problem, das noch viel Potential da ist, welches man sich aber teuer erkaufen muss...


----------



## Boshard (18. Juni 2013)

hec schrieb:


> es spart mir ein paar gramm (ca 70g)... ausserdem mag ich shimano komponenten in der schaltgruppe... es schaltet zudem sehr knackig... und warum fahrt ihr keine duraace am mtb?



Shimano Knackig?
Schon mal Sram X9 in Medium gefahren ??
Das Rumst richtig bem schalten 

Klar Rumst shimano auch aber Sram finde ich hat mehr Power
und der kettenschlag ist weniger.
Meinen Erfahrungen nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTD-TeamRider (18. Juni 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Shimano Knackig?
> Schon mal Sram X9 in Medium gefahren ??
> Das Rumst richtig bem schalten


Shimano ist nicht gleich Shimano. Mit Dynasys hat sich das Übersetzungsverhältnis geändert (jetzt etwa 1,3:1), damit ist die XT in meinen Augen genauso knackig wie die X9. Und das bei ner guten Haptik, Verarbeitung und den netten Funktionen wie Multi-Release.

Aber die Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden.
Ich hab nur manchmal den Eindruck, dass Gruppen von anno dazumal mit aktuellen Gruppen des anderen Herstellers verglichen werden.


----------



## Boshard (18. Juni 2013)

Ich find das das Shimano XT schaltwerk an meinem Fritzz  besser schalten könnte. 
Kann natürlich am Schalthebel liegen sind SLX.
Glaube aber net das es mit XT besser wird.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (18. Juni 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Kann natürlich am Schalthebel liegen sind SLX.


That's the point. Fahr mal XT-Hebel Probe, das ist ne andere Welt.
Welches Schaltwerk hinten werkelt, ist ziemlich egal, solange die Technik (Shadow (+)) identisch ist.


----------



## hec (20. Juni 2013)

das stimmt, eine der änderungen die ich am meisten bemerkt habe, war der umstieg von deore auf xtr schalthebel


----------



## Trust2k (20. Juni 2013)

Mein Hanzz auf dem Altkönig im Taunus.






Alle Komponenten auf Zee umgebaut und möchte nichts anderes mehr fahren.


----------



## manurie (20. Juni 2013)

Mein Bike fÃ¼r jeden Einsatz, soll mich auf Montagen begleiten, Trainingsbike sein, ist gleichermaÃen Rennrad und MTB.

Ist ein billiger Eigenaufbau, mehr wie 500â¬ hat es mich nicht gekostet. Gewicht ist irgendwas bei 11-12kg, eine genaue Waage habe ich nicht. So 200km geteerte Flachstrecke und 100km Trail bin ich schon dami gefahren und es funktioniert gut. Auf Strasse schnell und aufm Trail im Uphill schnell, Downhillspass hÃ¤lt sich in Grenzen wegen fehlender Federung.

Hier beim ersten Traileinsatz


----------



## federwech (21. Juni 2013)

Cooles bike, ist mal was anderes 
Sieht auf jeden Fall nicht nach 500 Euro aus, zumindest nicht auf den ersten Blick


----------



## der-dirk-66 (21. Juni 2013)

Sehr schön- weniger ist oft mehr!


----------



## Guerill0 (22. Juni 2013)

Ist da ne Auriga Pro dran? Für mich persönlich eine der besten Bremsen die ich je getestet hab. 

Dazu noch ein Bild vom letzten Ausflug mit meinem alten Stereo RX


----------



## manurie (22. Juni 2013)

federwech schrieb:


> Cooles bike, ist mal was anderes
> Sieht auf jeden Fall nicht nach 500 Euro aus, zumindest nicht auf den ersten Blick


@all
Danke für eure Antworten 

Ist mein Zweitbike für Montagen unterwegs und wo es dann nicht so weh tut, wenn mal wieder ein Arbeitskollege etwas unachtsam ans Bike knallt im Firmentransporter.  Hab vorwiegend Teile(sehr gut gebraucht), Ausverkäufe genutzt und vorhandene Teile. Unter Anderem auch neue Schrauberwege gegangen, wie selbst Einspeichen, somit bin ich unter 500 geblieben. Custombike muss nicht immer teuer sein, ich verstehe Custom als Art was Originelles sinnvoll zu schaffen und nicht möglichst viele teure Teile zusammenzuschrauben.

Das Ergebnis macht mich selbst stolz, beim ersten Mountainbike hab ich über das Doppelte ausgegeben und das Ergebnis war noch nicht einmal so gut. Man gewinnt an Erfahrung. 

Das nächste Projekt habe ich schon im Kopf, es wird kein Cube werden als Rahmenbasis, sondern ein eigener Rahmen, ich hab mich ja schon mal daran probiert und Erfahrungen gesammelt. Der Winter kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (23. Juni 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis macht mich selbst stolz, beim ersten Mountainbike hab ich über das Doppelte ausgegeben und das Ergebnis war noch nicht einmal so gut. Man gewinnt an Erfahrung.


----------



## HH_1964 (24. Juni 2013)

Hi 

tolles Bike. Was ist das für ein Lenker und welche Breite hat er? Passt die Farbe 1:1 zum blau von "Cube". Merci und Grüße aus Bayern.


----------



## manurie (24. Juni 2013)

Welches Bike meinst du jetzt?  Eben mit dem blau von Cube.


----------



## daproblem (26. Juni 2013)

Hier mal wieder ein Bild von meinem Analog Disc aus 2011.
Frisch gesäubert und mit einer neuen Sattelstütze in "wet red" 






[/URL]

zuvor noch mit Tarnfarbe 






[/URL]


----------



## Boshard (26. Juni 2013)

Was hast du mit dem WD40 gemacht


----------



## daproblem (26. Juni 2013)

Die Bremsscheiben geschmiert 

Der Umwerfer und das Schaltwerk haben ein paar Tropfen abbekommen.


----------



## HansDampf89 (26. Juni 2013)

Was für ne Bremse ist das?


----------



## daproblem (26. Juni 2013)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Was für ne Bremse ist das?



*Tektro Auriga Pro*,  

mehr unter: http://www.tektro.com/_english/01_products/00_prolist.php


----------



## donlotzo (27. Juni 2013)

Mein Stereo, original ist da nur noch wenig  ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (27. Juni 2013)

Boaa nen Conti Baron im Stereo 

Hast du noch viel Platz im Hinterbau mit dem Reifen?
Magst du mal paar Bilder zeigen?
wie breit ist deine Felge


----------



## donlotzo (27. Juni 2013)

HI,

die Felge hat eine Außenbreite 28mm und platz ist da noch genug, ist ja der Barom 2.3, also kein Thema ....


----------



## Boshard (27. Juni 2013)

Asoo dachte schon du hast den 2,50er droff 
weil das so fett wirkt.

Und wie ist der Baron so?


----------



## elmerfudd (27. Juni 2013)

Hi, was hast`n da für ne Kettenführung im Stereo verbaut. Ich hab schon a bissl was Probiert, hat aber bis jetzt nix reingepasst. Is anscheinend noch schwieriger wie beim Frizz.


----------



## Vincy (27. Juni 2013)

Hier der aktuelle Status von meinem AMS 150 SHPC.
Die orangen Decals am LRS werden noch mit Aceton entfernt (eloxierte Spank Oozy Felgen). 
Aktuelles Gewicht ist 11,5kg.


----------



## djwhitecraft (27. Juni 2013)

der Rahmen bzw die Farbkombi ist halt schon sehr chic, gefällt mir sehr gut.

Bist du zufrieden mit der Gabel bzw der Kombo Gabel/Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (27. Juni 2013)

Ja, die Gabel ist eine 2013er Revelation RCT3 Solo Air mit QR20. Der Fox CTD remote könnte aber noch etwas mehr BV-Druck haben (M, M, 175). 
Das XV-Luftkammervolumen habe ich stattdessen mit Plastikstreifen zur Hälfte reduziert (mehr Endprogression).
Schwarze Standrohe wären da auch nicht schlecht, wie bei der 2014er Pike und Revelation.


----------



## donlotzo (27. Juni 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Asoo dachte schon du hast den 2,50er droff
> weil das so fett wirkt.
> 
> Und wie ist der Baron so?



Hi, der Baron ist bist jetzt der Reifen mit dem besten Gripp. Den kann man gut mit wenig Luft fahren ...


----------



## donlotzo (27. Juni 2013)

elmerfudd schrieb:


> Hi, was hast`n da für ne Kettenführung im Stereo verbaut. Ich hab schon a bissl was Probiert, hat aber bis jetzt nix reingepasst. Is anscheinend noch schwieriger wie beim Frizz.



Das ist ein Heim2 von e.13 . Die Kurbel ist auf 2fach umgebaut und das Schalten klappt super. Die KF wird einfach hinter die Lagerschale verbaut.


----------



## ToyDoll (27. Juni 2013)

Die Blackspire Stinger passt auch super


----------



## kaktusflo (29. Juni 2013)

Da wollte ich sein 






Da bin ich nun... schlechtes Wetter hat uns nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht 






Mit neuem Sattel...


----------



## Donnerbolzen (1. Juli 2013)

Twins


----------



## Eisengeier (1. Juli 2013)

Mein auf Sram umgebautes AMS 100 usw.:


----------



## Friendsofmine (1. Juli 2013)

Jetzt Fullcarbon...


----------



## Vincy (5. Juli 2013)

Mein neues Spielzeug. *Cube* *Stereo 650b Race* RH18"


----------



## Trust2k (5. Juli 2013)

Very nice !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (6. Juli 2013)

*Cooles Bike Vincy
Ist die schwarze RockShox Gabel original am Bike verbaut ?
*


----------



## cytrax (6. Juli 2013)

Blackbox Labs?


----------



## basti_ol (6. Juli 2013)

ist doch "nur" 'ne neue pike, oder? aber ziemlich chic.


----------



## Vincy (6. Juli 2013)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Cooles Bike Vincy*
> *Ist die schwarze RockShox Gabel original am Bike verbaut ?*


 
Nein, habe da die Fox 34 Talas 650b Evolution gleich ausgetauscht. Die Pike 650b DPAir ist 300g leichter! Außerdem das Ansprechverhalten viel sensibler.


----------



## schneller Emil (8. Juli 2013)

finde nur, dass dem bike beim springen ein bißchen der "popp" fehlt, sonst echt genial.


----------



## Marc19 (8. Juli 2013)

Hi Leute,

ja ich weiss kein Bikemarkt hier
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber so erreiche ich direkt die richtigen Leute!!!

Ich möchte gerne mein Cube XMS Custom Bike verkaufen.

Bei Interesse bitte ne PN und oder e-mail

Rahmen: XMS 20 Zoll schwarz/rot
Dämpfer: Fox RP 23
Cockpit: Ritchey WCS Carbon 110mm WCS Carbon Low Rizer
Sattel/Stütze: Ritchey WCS Carbon 31.6/400
Sattel Specialized Phenom 143mm (Sonderm. weiss rot, S-Works)
Antrieb: Gripshift X0 3x9
             Schaltwerk X0 Blackbox mit rot
             XTR Umwerfer
             Truvativ Noir Team 3.3 Kurbel 3 Fach
             X0 Cassette 11/32 roter Spider
Flegen/Reifen: Fulcrum Red Metal 1 Tubless fahrbar
Schwalbe Racing Ralph 26x2.25


Bei Fragen, fragen!!!!
Bilder natürlich auch gerne per Mail

Gruss marc


----------



## nickxson (9. Juli 2013)

Marc19 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ja ich weiss kein Bikemarkt hier
> 
> ...



schon ziemlich unverschämt sowas hier rein zu posten und das mit dem wissen das es hier nix zu suchen hat.
in anderen forum wird man für sowas ne zeit lang gesperrt....


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (9. Juli 2013)

nickxson schrieb:


> schon ziemlich unverschämt sowas hier rein zu posten und das mit dem wissen das es hier nix zu suchen hat.
> in anderen forum wird man für sowas ne zeit lang gesperrt....



Heute Morgen wieder mal keine Tabletten genommen?!
Jetzt mach dir mal nicht gleich ins Hemd! 

  @Marc19: warum setzt du die Kiste nicht einfach in den BM? Kannst ja hier ein Bild posten und unten drunter einen kleinen/kurzen Hinweis zu deinem Angebot?
Dann gibt's auch keinen der hier


----------



## Marc19 (9. Juli 2013)

nickxson schrieb:


> schon ziemlich unverschämt sowas hier rein zu posten und das mit dem wissen das es hier nix zu suchen hat.
> in anderen forum wird man für sowas ne zeit lang gesperrt....




Kopfschüttel!!
Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen

ach noch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (9. Juli 2013)

Marc19 schrieb:


> Kopfschüttel!!
> Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen
> 
> ach noch was



dieser bereich "zeigt her eure cubes" wäre erledigt und langweilig, wenn hier verkaufsanzeigen gepostet werden.

verkaufsanzeigen gehören nicht hierher. 

und nein ich habe meine tabletten nicht genommen und sehe auch keine  notwendig, insbesonder dann wenn ander freundlich hingewiesen werden.

also raus mit den verkaufsanzeigen und verlinken auf den bikemarkt und fertig.

und jetzt wollen wir wieder cubes sehen.


----------



## Kraksler (9. Juli 2013)

Hi,

anbei ein Bild von meinem Cube AMS130 SL 2012.
habe eine Kindshock Dropzone und XT Bremsen verbaut.
Die Reifen sind auf Tubeless umgestellt.

Foto wurde auf der Glessener Höhe bei Köln (im Hintergrund) gemacht.

Gruß

Kraksler


----------



## hanni2301 (12. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute, 
ich möchte euch hier mein neues Bike vorstellen.
Nach einem Jahr mit meinem Bergamont Evolve hatte ich das Bedürfnis nach mehr. So verkaufte ich zu einem Spottpreis mein altes Fahrrad und kaufte mir für das Geld ein Cube Stereo K18 Rahmen. Im Bikemarkt hab ich mich mit allen benötigten Bikeparts eingedeckt. Wie ich so im nachhinein feststellen musste, hab ich nicht wirklich am Geld gespart. Wenn schon, denn schon richtig 

Desweiteren hab ich eine riesen Leidenschaft fürs Eloxieren. So eleoxierte ich jedes Teil, das aus Aluminium ist, blau. 
hier meine ersten Teile in einem Blau/Türkis:





auch bei der Bremse hab ich kein halt gemacht. Diese ist übrigens eine kombination aus AVID Juicy 7 Bremshebeln + vorne Code Bremssattel + hinten Elixir Bremssattel mit blauen Jagwire Leitungen.





Die Gabel ist von Specialized aus dem Hause FOX mit 150mm und Absenkung auf 110mm. Ich find sie klasse. 

Das ganze Bike wiegt mit Doppelbrücke, Variostütze und Pedalen 14,2kg nicht super leicht aber angenehm  

nun ein paar Eindrücke: 





















zuletzt noch eine Partliste mit Gewicht:





Gruß Johannes 

falls sich jemand denkt das er das Fahrrad unbedingt haben muss, kann er sich ja per PM mal melden.


----------



## Soldi (13. Juli 2013)

hanni2301 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich möchte euch hier mein neues Bike vorstellen.
> 
> falls sich jemand denkt das er das Fahrrad unbedingt haben muss, kann er sich ja per PM mal melden.


Coole Farbe, Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!
Beim Eloxieren werden Gewinde zum Teil etwas spröder und verändern sich (genauso wie Passungen) maßlich. Teile die Eloxiert werden haben deshalb bestimmte Vorbearbeitungsmaße, da die Schicht zu 2/3 ins Material eindringt und zu 1/3 der Schichtdicke aufträgt.
Unter Umständen solltest Du die vor dem nächsten Anodisieren abdecken (lassen).
Gruss Soldi


----------



## hanni2301 (13. Juli 2013)

das mit den schichtdicken ist weniger problematisch, stellen die sensibel sind habe ich auch vor dem eloxieren geschützt  das einzigste entscheidene gewinde was ich eloxiert hab, war die ahead"kappe", alle anderen schrauben (vom hinterbau z.B) sind eh aus Stahl oder Edelstahl


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (13. Juli 2013)

Hmmm, die Farbkombi ist nicht meins, aber dennoch konsequent und gut umgesetzt. 
Hatte mal so was ähnliches nur komplett in rot. 

Aber eine Doppelbrückengabel... an einem Stereo??? 
Dann ne 203er Scheibe HINTEN???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maas89 (14. Juli 2013)

Hier mal wieder mein Stereo  Bin immernoch auf der Suche nach einem passenden Lenker. So ganz glücklich bin ich mit meinem 720er Sixpack Menance noch nicht. Ich denke ein 740er Raceface Atlas wäre ideal.


----------



## Hannoveraner (14. Juli 2013)

Da mein Fully in der Reperatur ist, musste das Cube mal wieder herhalten


----------



## CubeChristian (15. Juli 2013)

mal wieder was von meinem Hanzz


----------



## Schelpito (15. Juli 2013)

Hier ein Bild von meinem 2013er Hanzz Pro. Derzeit noch in der Grundkonfiguration. Demnächst wird sich noch was an der Gabel ändern, da diese mir zu weich ist...


----------



## CubeChristian (15. Juli 2013)

TheSchelpman schrieb:


> Hier ein Bild von meinem 2013er Hanzz SL. Derzeit noch in der Grundkonfiguration. Demnächst wird sich noch was an der Gabel ändern, da diese mir zu weich ist...



das ist doch ein Pro..oder?


----------



## -CubeRider- (15. Juli 2013)

So bei mir gibt es auch was Neues 

Mein Cube bekam Klickpedale , neue Griffe und die Aufkleber an den Felgen und auf der Gabel wurden entfern. 
Als nächstes kommen dann neue Reifen 

Hier der Link zum Bild : http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1422722?in=set


----------



## Schelpito (16. Juli 2013)

Hi,

ja ist ein Pro. War gestern woanders in gedanken und etwas verplant


----------



## sLiiDer (21. Juli 2013)

Hier mal zwei Bilder von meinem Cube AMS 150 Race. Welches ich im Moment aber leider nicht nutzen kann. Schlüsselbeinbruch vor zwei Wochen zugezogen.


----------



## energY89 (22. Juli 2013)

Mein Cube Attention. Schon ein etwas älteres Modell, aber ich bin super zufrieden


----------



## DonChulio (26. Juli 2013)

Meins ist das rechte! Cube Analog 2013


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhill3004 (28. Juli 2013)

Cube Acid 29er

Vorbau und Lenker wurden getauscht.Beides von Ritchey.Dazu neue Ergo-Schraubgriffe.

Reifen sind jetzt Conti Race King 2.2 anstatt Schwalbe Smart Sam.Plattform-Pedale von NC 17

Decals von Felgen wurden entfernt.

Als nächstes wird auf 2x10 umbebaut.Wahrscheinlich 36x24


----------



## Tuete2007 (28. Juli 2013)




----------



## Tuete2007 (28. Juli 2013)




----------



## Tuete2007 (28. Juli 2013)

Tuete2007 schrieb:


>


Custum Bike..... Made by me^^  Ist doch sehr nett geworen


----------



## outofsightdd (29. Juli 2013)

downhill3004 schrieb:


> Cube Acid 29er...


Wie so häufig die Frage bei dem sichtbaren Tuning-Aufwand: Warum nicht gleich ein größeres Modell mit einer rund 500 g leichteren (Luftfeder-)Gabel und leichterem ARG-Rahmen, wie z.B. LTD Pro(1 Beitrag vorher das linke)/Race/SL 29? Zu bunt, bzw. zu rot die 2013er-Modelle?

Abseits davon finde ich deine dezente schwarz-weiß-Optik sehr gelungen. 

Farblich wäre die Kurbel cool:




Aber 26/39 ist recht stramm... ich fahre ne 36/22 und finde das immer besser, weil ich auf gerader Strecke einfach nicht mehr das Blatt wechseln muss, sondern die 10 Gänge hinten alles abdecken. 38/24 verfügbar ginge sicher auch noch vergleichbar gut. Da wäre die schwarze XT mit weißer Schrift passend zum Acid zu bekommen, bei SRAM gibt es 38/24 und 36/22 zum Nachrüsten nur die graue X7-Kurbel.

@*Tuete2007*: Sonderzug nach Pankow?


----------



## hec (29. Juli 2013)

acid fahrer sind die besseren tuner


----------



## strohmi32 (29. Juli 2013)

Hier ist mein Bike,ein Cube Aim 29 Disc.
Ich bin bis auf ein paar kleine Mängel an der Schaltung sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad.
Gekauft mitte Mai und bis jetzt 500km zurückgelegt.


----------



## roecker (29. Juli 2013)

Na dann Reihe ich mich hier auch mal ein 

Nach meinem Cube Reaction Race habe ich mir jetzt ein AMS 130 Race Mj. 2011 gegönnt


----------



## Boshard (30. Juli 2013)

Tuete2007 schrieb:


>



Sag mal war das Rad net bei eBay zu verkauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lacki-82 (30. Juli 2013)

Hi Leute, wollte hier auch mal mein cube ams eigenaufbau zeigen. Der Rahmen stammte mal hier von einem Forums Mitglied.


----------



## cabal06ba (7. August 2013)

Das kommt dabei heraus, wenn man erst seiner Freundin ein Bike raussucht und dann so neidisch wird, dass man wenig später das gute alte Stereo auch noch gegen was schickes, neues ersetzt


----------



## Erdbaer (7. August 2013)

Taugen die kurzen "Schutzbleche" was? Optisch gefällt mir sone Lösung besser als diverse Steckschutzbleche.


----------



## Dämon__ (7. August 2013)

Sollte nicht das von vorne nach hinten?


----------



## cabal06ba (7. August 2013)

Ja, sie erfÃ¼llen tatsÃ¤chlich ihren Zweck, auch wenn das Bike ganz ohne natÃ¼rlich am besten aussieht. Nach einem Gewitter bei der letzten Tour blieben mein Bike und ich doch deutlich matschfreier, als das bei meiner Begleitung ohne Mudguards der Fall war und das ein oder andere Steinchen wurde bei rasanteren Abfahrten auch hÃ¶rbar abgefangen.

Schwarz hÃ¤tte im Nachhinein gesehen vielleicht auch noch besser ausgesehen als transparent.

Wenn man zwei ordert kommt man inkl. Versandkosten hier am gÃ¼nstigsten weg (knapp 25â¬ fÃ¼r meine Variante).



> Sollte nicht das von vorne nach hinten?


War eigentlich auch so gedacht, hat dann aber mit dem Sattelrohr nicht ganz hingehauen. In der Praxis hat sich dann aber eh gezeigt, dass es so rum mehr Sinn macht, da nach der Regenfahrt auf der Unterseite des vorderen Spritzschutzes von vorne bis hinten ordentlich Matsch war, der sonst in's Gesicht (vorderer Teil) oder auf den KÃ¶rper (hinterer Teil) gegangen wÃ¤ren.


----------



## Dämon__ (7. August 2013)

Das Teil für an den Sattel sieht mal interessant aus, muss ich mir mal basteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saxoholic (7. August 2013)

Dämon schrieb:


> Sollte nicht das von vorne nach hinten?



So ist es.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (7. August 2013)

Kann man sich auch aus einem Eimer oder einem Blumeninnentopf ganz leicht selber basteln.
Dauert 5 Minuten und kostete in meinem Fall 1 Euro (für den Mülleimer aus dem Baumarkt).


----------



## cabal06ba (7. August 2013)

> Sollte nicht das von vorne nach hinten?
> So ist es.



Und wer legt das fest? Im Zweifelsfall würde ich sagen die Praxiserfahrung...



> Kann man sich auch aus einem Eimer oder einem Blumeninnentopf ganz leicht selber basteln.
> Dauert 5 Minuten und kostete in meinem Fall 1 Euro (für den Mülleimer aus dem Baumarkt).



Sieht gut aus, Respekt für den Erfindergeist!  Aber insgesamt (Schablone im Internet finden & ausdrucken, Eimer besorgen, aussschneiden & Löcher stanzen) muss man wohl schon etwas mehr als 5 Minuten rechnen.  ...muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden, ob er/sie gerade mehr Geld oder Zeit übrig hat.


----------



## GlockeGT (8. August 2013)

Wer hat eigentlich Schutzbleche für Mtb's erfunden?
Egal.
Gehört aber auf jedenfall verboten.


----------



## roecker (8. August 2013)

GlockeGT schrieb:


> Wer hat eigentlich Schutzbleche für Mtb's erfunden?
> Egal.
> Gehört aber auf jedenfall verboten.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (8. August 2013)

GlockeGT schrieb:


> ...
> Gehört aber auf jedenfall verboten.



Na wenn DU Experte das sagst, dann müssen wir wirklich alle umdenken. 

Wer im Winter schon mal einen Reifen mit weicher Mischung (bspw. den Baron in 2.5 oder ne Queen in 2.4) gefahren ist, der weiß wozu die Dinger - speziell vorne - gut sind.
Aber die Probleme hat man mit Hundehänger und Elektroantrieb wahrscheinlich nicht, gell? 

*@ cabal06ba:* ich habe ja nur gesagt, man KANN es selber basteln - nicht MUSS! 
Und ja, dann lass es eben ne Viertelstunde dauern... 

*@ Lacki-82:* Sehr edel vom Aufbau dein AMS!


----------



## cabal06ba (8. August 2013)

> Wer hat eigentlich Schutzbleche für Mtb's erfunden?


Muss der Typ gewesen sein, der, wie ich, auf ner Tour gerne mal nicht übermäßig verdreckt bei der Pension ankommen oder Essen gehen möchte. 



> Gehört aber auf jedenfall verboten.


Auf jeden, genau wie alles, womit ich persönlich nichts anfangen kann: 300-Bikes und 5000+-Bikes, Dampfbügeleisen, iPhones, Jeeps, Stechmücken und bestimmte Vogelarten...


----------



## cabal06ba (8. August 2013)

@Lacki-82: Sieht wirklich nach ner 1A Marathon-Maschine aus, was wiegt der Edel-Racer denn?


----------



## Lacki-82 (8. August 2013)

Freut mich das es euch auch gefällt, hat mich echt zeit gekostet bis ich so alle teile zusammen hatte. Vor allem hat mich die wipperei mit dem rp23 genervt, und habe jetzt mit nem Ctd kashima richtig Glück gehabt! Kein wippen mehr, Block is auch Block!
Gewicht müsste ich Lügen. Hab mich mit und einmal ohne Rad auf die wage gestellt. Die Waage hat abzüglich meines Gewichtes 11,8 kg angezeigt.


----------



## Lacki-82 (8. August 2013)

cabal06ba schrieb:


> Das kommt dabei heraus, wenn man erst seiner Freundin ein Bike raussucht und dann so neidisch wird, dass man wenig später das gute alte Stereo auch noch gegen was schickes, neues ersetzt



Und das kommt bei raus wenn ich mir nen Bike baue und die Freundin dann auch eins will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cabal06ba (8. August 2013)

> Und das kommt bei raus wenn ich mir nen Bike baue und die Freundin dann auch eins will



Oha, die Frau hat bei euch mehr Federweg...gut, so könnt ihr euch bei Up- und Downhill jeweils mit der Pole-Position abwechseln.


----------



## Lacki-82 (8. August 2013)

Ne ne is auch en 100er


----------



## fleischi0815 (11. August 2013)

So hier nun mal mein Analog 29 , es ist jungfräuliche 6 Wochen alt , hat schon knapp 700km aufm Buckel und fährt sich noch wie qm 1.Tag.

Geändert habe ich :
Speichen & Nippel
Vorbau
Lenker
Schaltzüge
Hydraulikleitungen
Pedalen
Strebenschutz
Schutzbleche
Und diverse Kleinigkeiten.

Ich habe noch vor die bremse und die Gabel zu wechseln. Ansonsten Top zufrieden.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Landus (11. August 2013)

Habs schon woanders gepostet, stell es hier aber auch nochmal rein. Der neueste mutierte Auswuchs der Stereo-Familie:





Wurde heute von uns gesichtet. Die "Hybrid-Revolution of E-Bikes", die es bei Haibike schon lange gibt Naja, die Räder passten immerhin zu den Fahrern Sehr unambitioniert...


----------



## Dämon__ (11. August 2013)

:kotz: könnt ich wenn ich so was hässliches sehe...


----------



## Grize (11. August 2013)

Cube macht ja echt keine schlechten Räder aber derjenige der bei denen für die Farben zuständig ist, sollte schnellstens mal zum Augenarzt.....da läuft was schief.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (11. August 2013)




----------



## tomsteg (11. August 2013)

@fleischi0815
Das sind sicher schöne Bilder, aber ich mag sie mir nicht auf diesem vor Werbung und Popups nur so strotzenden Server nicht ansehen. Hier auf mtb-news.de gibt es ein sehr schöne Möglichkeit Bilder bereit zu stellen und diese dann auch schön im Forum zu posten.


----------



## fleischi0815 (11. August 2013)

@tomsteg

Jo danke , ich werde es die Tage mal versuchen .... Danke für den tip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (11. August 2013)

fleischi0815 schrieb:


> So hier nun mal mein Analog 29 , es ist jungfräuliche 6 Wochen alt , hat schon knapp 700km aufm Buckel und fährt sich noch wie qm 1.Tag.



Warum kaufst du dir ein Analog und tauschst dann fast direkt nach dem Kauf nahezu alle relevanten Teile aus?


Die E-Stereos sehen in der Tat nicht schön aus...


----------



## cytrax (11. August 2013)

fleischi0815 schrieb:


> @_tomsteg_
> 
> Jo danke , ich werde es die Tage mal versuchen .... Danke für den tip



1. Foto im Album anklicken
2. Größe rechts unten auswählen
3. Rechtsklick aufs Bild, Grafikadresse kopieren
4. Dieses Symbol klicken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und Grafikadresse einfügen 
5. Ok klicken und fertig


----------



## fleischi0815 (11. August 2013)

@NaitsirhC

Naja relevante Teile waren es ja bis jetzt noch nicht , habe ich nur der Option wegen gemacht .... Das hätte ich also bei jedem anderen bike auch machen müssen , mir gefallen die fullys optisch nicht so. Ich muß dazu sagen ich bin seid locker 10 oder 12 Jahren kein Rad mehr gefahren und wollte nun einfach nen bissl radeln ... Das es mir aber soviel Spaß macht hätte ich nicht gedacht ... Drum habe ich eigtl. Einfach das Fahrrad genommen was mir optisch am besten gefällt ....


----------



## marco_m (11. August 2013)

Landus schrieb:


> Habs schon woanders gepostet, stell es hier aber auch nochmal rein. Der neueste mutierte Auswuchs der Stereo-Familie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoffe nicht, dass das unsere Zukunft sein soll.
Finde Elektrobikes an sich eine super Sache, aber im Wald und in den Bergen haben diese Dinger nichts verloren!


----------



## wedge2 (11. August 2013)

Mein Cube Reaction  Ursprünglich ein Cube Reaction GTC SLT aus 2012, der Rahmen wurde dann allerdings Anfang des Jahres gegen einen Cube Reaction GTC SL 2013er-Rahmen getauscht.


----------



## Themeankitty (11. August 2013)

@ Elektro Stereo´s
Wenn ich alt bin, kann man so ein Teil fahren, aber mit Mountainbike haben die Elektro Stereo´s nix zu tun. In den Berg und Trails haben sie nicht verloren(wie meine Vorredner schon gesagt haben) und im Alter braucht am kein Trail Bike --> sinnloses Bike
Aber es gibt genug deppen die diese Bike zu wahrscheinlich völlig überteuerten Preisen kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppentundra (12. August 2013)

@ hanni2301--> Ich steh auch auf Elox Blau
Hier mein AMS100Pro von 2008!


----------



## Landus (12. August 2013)

Zum Thema E-Stereos: ich fand es vor allem bescheuert, dass in dieser 6er Gruppe 2 Kids dabei waren, so ca. 10-12 Jahre alt. Ist doch total sinnlos, ein Kind mit maximal 1, 50 Metern größe,  auf nem 29er der locker 20 Kilo oder mehr wiegt. Das ist auf so viele arten einfach falsch...


----------



## Erdbaer (12. August 2013)

War das ne Urlaubergruppe mit geliehenen Rädern oder sowas in der Art? Ist ja schon ungewöhnlich, so viele gleiche Räder in einer Gruppe zu sehen.

Edit: Sehe grad, dass die Teile noch gar nicht im Handel sind. Wars wohl ne Cube-Gruppe.


----------



## GlockeGT (12. August 2013)

@ Al carbon

Aber die Probleme hat man mit Elektroantrieb wahrscheinlich nicht, gell? 

Deine Frau hat auch mukoviszidose und könnte ohne den Elektro Antrieb so gut wie gar nicht Biken?

Erzähl mal....


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (12. August 2013)

GlockeGT schrieb:


> ...
> Deine Frau hat auch mukoviszidose und könnte ohne den Elektro Antrieb so gut wie gar nicht Biken?
> ...



Tut mir leid für deine Frau, ändert aber an deiner Engstirnigkeit leider nix.
Und habe ich etwa gesagt: E-Antriebe gehören verboten? Glaube nicht. 

Andere können eben nicht ohne Schutzblech biken! Und dafür gibt's ebenfalls gute Gründe! So einfach ist das.


----------



## GlockeGT (13. August 2013)

Und ich habe lediglich meine Meinung kund getan. Und ich werde auch weiterhin schmunzeln wenn mir ein mtb'er mit Schutzblechen entgegen kommt.

Und jetz ab aufs Bike! Schönen guten morgen.


----------



## MisterCool (13. August 2013)

marco_m schrieb:


> ..., aber im Wald und in den Bergen haben diese Dinger nichts verloren!



Aha, und warum?


----------



## MisterCool (13. August 2013)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Aber es gibt genug deppen die diese Bike zu wahrscheinlich völlig überteuerten Preisen kaufen



Es gibt genug deppen, die den Einsatzzweck und Zielgruppe solcher Räder noch nicht erkannt haben und noch etwas zeit brauchen, ihre "altersbedingt" etwas limitierten Horizonte zu erweitern ;-)

Man könnte auch nach dem gleichen Prinzip behaupten: es gibt genug deppen, die ein halbes Rad durch Carbon/Leichtgewiwicht Teile zu völlig überteuerten Preisen ersetzen, nur um ein Halbes Kilo am Gesamtgewicht zu sparen ;-)


----------



## cabal06ba (13. August 2013)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Aha, und warum?



Ist doch klar, weil wir in einem freien Land leben, in welchem jeder das Recht hat, alles verbieten zu wollen, das einem persönlich nicht taugt.


----------



## MisterCool (13. August 2013)

Das war jetzt gut -> und das nennt man dann Freiheit und Toleranz 

Man o man, und die Jugend mit solchem Mindset soll die Zukunft des Landes sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaktusflo (13. August 2013)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Aha, und warum?


 
Weil es einen mit Stolz und einer gewissen Zufriedenheit erfüllt, wenn man aus EIGENER Kraft nen ordentlichen Berg hoch ist, man runterschaut und sagen kann YES!!!! Nur dann kann ich mich so richtig auf die geile Abfahrt freuen! 







Wenn ich dann hier bei mir die e-bike-Fahrer sehe, die mit viel zu engen Radklamotten und übergewicht am Berg an einem vorbeiziehen und sich dann oben an der Hütte erst mal hinsetzten und ein Hefe bestellen, sich dann damit brüsten was sie doch eben für eine tolle Leistung erbracht haben!?!?!?

Ist das dann immer noch Sport???? Sind wir Menschen schon so faul geworden? Brauchen wir das wirklich? Lassen wir irgendwann 
laufen anstatt selbst zu laufen?

Wenn einer nicht anders kann, weil krank oder alt oder was auch immer, ok...tolle Sache! 

Aber sonst???


----------



## xerto (13. August 2013)

kaktusflo schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann hier bei mir die e-bike-Fahrer sehe, die mit viel zu engen Radklamotten und übergewicht am Berg an einem vorbeiziehen und sich dann oben an der Hütte erst mal hinsetzten und ein Hefe bestellen, sich dann damit brüsten was sie doch eben für eine tolle Leistung erbracht haben!?!?!?
> 
> Ist das dann immer noch Sport???? Sind wir Menschen schon so faul geworden? Brauchen wir das wirklich? Lassen wir irgendwann
> laufen anstatt selbst zu laufen?
> ...



des menschen wille ist sein himmelreich, und das gilt auch für dich

wer frei von sünde ist werfe den ersten stein.

wenn sich jemand entscheidet sich gesundheitlich, wie auch immer mit extrem viel oder wenig sport, für beides gibt es genug beispiele, zu ruinieren, ist das seine entscheidung. 

also mal ein bißchen toleranz gegenüber ebiker


----------



## Cubedriver66 (13. August 2013)

Wenn ich dann hier bei mir die e-bike-Fahrer sehe, die mit viel zu engen Radklamotten und übergewicht am Berg an einem vorbeiziehen und sich dann oben an der Hütte erst mal hinsetzten und ein Hefe bestellen, sich dann damit brüsten was sie doch eben für eine tolle Leistung erbracht haben!?!?!?

Ist das dann immer noch Sport???? Sind wir Menschen schon so faul geworden? Brauchen wir das wirklich? Lassen wir irgendwann 
laufen anstatt selbst zu laufen?

Wenn einer nicht anders kann, weil krank oder alt oder was auch immer, ok...tolle Sache! 

Aber sonst??? [/quote]

Herrje, ich habe auch Übergewicht und Radklamotten sehen an mir auch eher zum :kotz:aus, aber für mich ist auch das Oben-ankommen das A und Ob beim biken. Berg runter fahren ist da eher "notwendiges Übel".  
Für meine Frau ist aus den genannten gesundheitlichen Gründen ein e-Bike die einzige Möglichkeit mit mir gemeinsame Stunden bei der Ausübung dieses Hobbys zu verbringen. Daher "muss" ich diese Art der Fortbewegung gut finden.  Andererseits muss ich auch feststellen, dass immer mehr Ungeübte in "Galaxien vordringen, die nie ein Mensch zuvor gesehen hat." ...ääähhh, die für sie vorher völlig ausgeschlossen waren. Die "eiern" da teilweise auf den Trails oder Wegen rum und gefährden leider damit nicht nur sich, sondern eben auch alle Anderen.
Also irgendwie wie immer...Fluch und Segen gleichzeitig.

Grüße
Georg


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (13. August 2013)

Ober wir jemals wieder den Deckel auf diese sinnlose wie stupide Diskussion bekommen? 

@ kaktusflo: schönes Bild!


----------



## MisterCool (13. August 2013)

kaktusflo schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann hier bei mir die e-bike-Fahrer sehe, die mit viel zu engen Radklamotten und übergewicht am Berg an einem vorbeiziehen und sich dann oben an der Hütte erst mal hinsetzten und ein Hefe bestellen, sich dann damit brüsten was sie doch eben für eine tolle Leistung erbracht haben!?!?!?



Fühlst Du Dich dadurch in deiner "Sportlichen" Ehre gekränkt, weil sie an Dir vorbeigezogen sind? Oder hat es Dich persönlich sonnst irgendwie negativ betroffen?
Offensichtlich braucht Dein Selbstbewustsein noch viel, viel Arbeit, wenn Du sich an den Ebiker misst und durch solche Aussagen: "Yes, aus eigener Kraft geschafft!" zur Selbstbestätigung sich selbst Schulterklopfer verteilen musst...


----------



## MisterCool (13. August 2013)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Ober wir jemals wieder den Deckel auf diese sinnlose wie stupide Diskussion bekommen?



Wenn es um Intoleranz und eingeschränkte Horizonten geht, ist die Diskussion nie stupide oder sinnlos. Denn solche Geisteshaltung streckt sich (gefährlich) auf alle Lebensbereiche aus, nicht nur auf MTB. Ich hoffe immer, dass bei den Betroffenen nach solcher Diskussion zumindest ein Quentchen der Vernunft hängen bleibt.
Es ist immer ein Versuch wert


----------



## Cubedriver66 (13. August 2013)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Ober wir jemals wieder den Deckel auf diese sinnlose wie stupide Diskussion bekommen?
> 
> @ kaktusflo: schönes Bild!


 
Einzig der Thread ist unpassend.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (13. August 2013)

Cubedriver66 schrieb:


> Einzig der Thread ist unpassend.



Genau DAS meinte ich ja damit! 
(wink mit dem Zaunpfahl)


----------



## kaktusflo (13. August 2013)

Ist ja auch nur meine Meinung! Mir erschließt sich der Sinn dahinter nicht, was nichts mit Toleranz oder Selbstbewusstsein zu tun hat. Jedem das seine! 

Und wie gesagt, aus gesundheitlichen Gründen = Kein Thema, super Sache 

So, wer hat neue Bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unze77 (13. August 2013)

Ich war auch mal wieder unterwegs in den Chiemgauer Alpen


----------



## Bocacanosa (13. August 2013)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Ich war auch mal wieder unterwegs in den Chiemgauer Alpen



Ein schwarzes Stereo der alten Baureihe!  Meiner Meinung nach optisch das schönste Cube-Modell.


----------



## tom123 (13. August 2013)

Unterwegs in den Wäldern meiner Heimat ...





*Bisherige Änderungen am Bike:*
- Sattel, das Original ist wirklich sehr hart. Mit dem jetzigen bin ich aber auch nicht so zufrieden
- Griffe: Cube Natural Fit Race, das Moosgummi der Originalgriffe hat sich nach einem halben Jahr bereits aufgelöst
- Pedale: Shimano PD-M647 DX


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (13. August 2013)

Na endlich wieder Bilder!!! 

Hier mal mein Hanzz im "Endstadium" wenn man so will.


----------



## cabal06ba (13. August 2013)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Ein schwarzes Stereo der alten Baureihe!  Meiner Meinung nach optisch das schönste Cube-Modell.



Gut, dass du's erwähnst, ich habe noch eins der 2008er 'The One'-Ausstattung (RS Pike, Formula The One, komplett XT, Syntace P8 Carbon + Vector Lenker) zu verkaufen. 
Bei Interesse gerne PM an mich.

Sorry, wegen OT (habe leider gerade kein Bild zur Hand)...kommt nicht mehr vor, versprochen!


@Al Carbon: NICE! Ist das noch so jungfräulich wie es aussieht, oder so liebevoll gepflegt?


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (13. August 2013)

Sowohl, als auch. 

Ne, ich habe es seit Anfang des Jahres. Aber vor kurzem habe ich noch diverse Teile ausgetauscht und im Zuge dessen den Bock einmal gründlich sauber gemacht für das Familienfoto. 

Mittlerweile ist der gute Hanzz wieder schmuddelig - so wie sich's gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdbaer (13. August 2013)

tom123 schrieb:


> - Griffe: Cube Natural Fit Race, das Moosgummi der Originalgriffe hat sich nach einem halben Jahr bereits aufgelöst



Merkt man da einen Unterschied zu den herkömmlichen?


----------



## Themeankitty (13. August 2013)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Es gibt genug deppen, die den Einsatzzweck und Zielgruppe solcher Räder noch nicht erkannt haben und noch etwas zeit brauchen, ihre "altersbedingt" etwas limitierten Horizonte zu erweitern ;-)
> 
> Man könnte auch nach dem gleichen Prinzip behaupten: es gibt genug deppen, die ein halbes Rad durch Carbon/Leichtgewiwicht Teile zu völlig überteuerten Preisen ersetzen, nur um ein Halbes Kilo am Gesamtgewicht zu sparen ;-)




Ich hab weder ein Leichtgewichtrad noch ein Plastikrad....
Aber ein Elektro Rad hat überhaupt nix mehr mit Mountainbike zutun, geschweige denn auf Trails oder Mountainbikewegen verloren...
Streng genommen ist es ja ein Mofa und Mofa´s auf Trails ist für mich ein absolutes vergehen...ist für mich eine Kriegserklärung und dementsprechend werd ich mich jedem gegenüber auch verhalten....


----------



## tom123 (13. August 2013)

Durch die Wabenstruktur sind sie griffiger als das Original. Auch gibt es sie in zwei Größen, S und L. Da ich kleine Hände habe, hab ich sie mal in Größe S gekauft.
Ohne Handschuhe waren die Originalen aus Moosgummi besser, aber die Haltbarkeit ...


----------



## Erdbaer (13. August 2013)

Vielleicht teste ich die Dinger mal. Meine original verbauten verdrehen sich immer etwas. Von der beworbenen ergonomischen Funktion ist aber nicht zu viel zu erwarten, nehme ich mal an? Mir schlafen auf längeren Touren nämlich immer die Hände ein.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (13. August 2013)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> ...
> Streng genommen ist es ja ein Mofa und Mofa´s auf Trails ist für mich  ein absolutes vergehen...ist für mich eine Kriegserklärung und  dementsprechend werd ich mich jedem gegenüber auch verhalten....


Ich sag mal so: Die Welt entwickelt sich weiter. Als die ersten Autos gefahren sind, waren sicher auch nicht alle Kutschenfahrer happy. (Ja, der Vergleich hat Schwächen - muss ja nicht ausdiskutiert werden)

Zum Thema:





Neu dran sind die Conti-Schlappen - einfach ne Empfehlung wert.


----------



## tom123 (13. August 2013)

Erdbaer schrieb:


> Vielleicht teste ich die Dinger mal. Meine original verbauten verdrehen sich immer etwas. Von der beworbenen ergonomischen Funktion ist aber nicht zu viel zu erwarten, nehme ich mal an? Mir schlafen auf längeren Touren nämlich immer die Hände ein.



Also verdrehen tun sich die neuen Griffe nicht.
Die Form ist leicht ergonomisch, nicht so extrem wie bei den ERGONs. ERGON-ähnliche Griffe hatte ich auch schon probiert, weil mir früher auch immer die Hände einschliefen.
Das Problem habe ich jetzt nicht mehr, ob es an den Griffen liegt ...?


----------



## MisterCool (13. August 2013)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Aber ein Elektro Rad hat überhaupt nix mehr mit Mountainbike zutun, geschweige denn auf Trails oder Mountainbikewegen verloren...
> Streng genommen ist es ja ein Mofa und Mofa´s auf Trails ist für mich ein absolutes vergehen...ist für mich eine Kriegserklärung und dementsprechend werd ich mich jedem gegenüber auch verhalten....



Manche sind richtig lernresistent und schaffen es nicht über den eigenen Tellerrand zu gucken. Zum Glück sind sie nicht die jenigen, die darüber entscheiden, was Montainbiking ist und wer was auf den Mountainbikewegen verloren hat


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (13. August 2013)

Gib's auf MisterCool! 

Solche Deppen beförderst du am besten auf die eigene Ignore-List!
Alles andere ist reine Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## Themeankitty (14. August 2013)

MisterCool könnte fast ein Mitarbweiter von Cube sein...so wie der die Elektro Stereo´s verteidigt 

Also das neue Fritzz 180mm find ich ganz goud


----------



## Trust2k (14. August 2013)

Zum Thema Stereo und Ebike..

Ich mag an sich auch keine Ebikes, aber wenn ich so manchen älteren Herr im Taunus seh der mit seinem Ebike Spass hat, dann kann man es ihm doch nur gönnen. Manche werden vllt einfach nicht mehr die eigene Kraft haben oder Knieprobleme den Berg hochzukommen.

Das Stereo als Ebike find ich persönlich gar net so schlimm, hab auf jeden Fall schon hässlichere Ebikes gesehen.

Mir macht es persönlich auch nix, wenn ich einen Ebiker auf nem Trail sehe... Warum auch, jedem des seine und habe auch kein Recht drüber zu urteilen, solange die Spass am Sport haben und sich als nix besseres fühlen.
Das kommt teilweise dann eher von der Nicht Ebikefraktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dieter55 (14. August 2013)

Trust2k schrieb:


> Zum Thema Stereo und Ebike..
> 
> Ich mag an sich auch keine Ebikes, aber wenn ich so manchen älteren Herr im Taunus seh der mit seinem Ebike Spass hat, dann kann man es ihm doch nur gönnen. Manche werden vllt einfach nicht mehr die eigene Kraft haben oder Knieprobleme den Berg hochzukommen.
> 
> ...






Dem ist nichts hinzuzfügen.


----------



## GlockeGT (14. August 2013)

Unterschrieben.


----------



## Speci007 (14. August 2013)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> MisterCool könnte fast ein Mitarbweiter von Cube sein...so wie der die Elektro Stereo´s verteidigt
> 
> Also das neue Fritzz 180mm find ich ganz goud




Da haben die Mopedfahrer endlich auch die Möglichkeit Dank ihres E-Mopeds im Wald rum zu gurken..... 

Es wird doch die Möglichkeit geschaffen nun auch motorisiert u. legal in den Wäldern 
zu fahren.
Auf all den schönen, neuen, teuren, asphaltierten Radwegen sollten solche Ungetüme bewegt werden..

Nichts gegen die älteren oder anderen Fahrradfahrer die aus gesundheitlichen Gründen so ein Gefährt benötigen u. so auch ihren Spaß haben.

Aber übergewichtige Kinder und zu Kaffee u. Kuchen auf den Berg fahrendes
Klientel sollten sich doch ein bisschen anstrengen  (diese waren mit den vielen E-Stereos auf dem Foto unterwegs)

Und danke für die Deppen 

Die könnten sich doch auch gleich mal beim Administrator( in Form eines Rennrad fahrenden Mädels)  ausweinen 

So nun hängt mich, schlagt mich..........


----------



## Trust2k (14. August 2013)

Hier mein Cube AMS 150 Custom Aufbau, nachdem mein AMS 130 einen Rahmenriss hatte, hab ich mir dann das AMS 150 aufgebaut mit kompletter SLX Ausstattung und die weisse Revelation schwarz matt lackiert.
Es kommt noch eine Reverb Stealth sowie ein SQlab 611 Active hinzu


----------



## Trust2k (14. August 2013)

Doppelpost


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (14. August 2013)

Ist der komplette Fuhrpark auf dem zweiten Foto von dir? 
Nette Sammlung die du da hast!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. August 2013)

Speci007 schrieb:


> ...Ich ärgere mich wie hier von manchen Usern  auf Kritik reagiert wird...Das geht von Hammer auf den Kopf Männchen bis  zu am Galgen hängenden Kritikern....Soweit zu Sachlichkeit....





Speci007 schrieb:


> ....So nun hängt mich, schlagt mich..........



  Ja - nein - is klar!


----------



## Trust2k (14. August 2013)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Ist der komplette Fuhrpark auf dem zweiten Foto von dir?
> Nette Sammlung die du da hast!


 
Naja nicht ganz, ist noch ein Cube Wls von der Freundin dabei  

Für jeden Einsatzzweck halt eins =]

Danke !


----------



## exscade- (14. August 2013)

@___Al_Carbon___ also ich muss sagen dein Hanzz ist echt ne sahne Kiste  aber mal ne Frage, auf dem Bild sieht dein Gelb noch gelb aus. Irgendwelche besonderen Putztechniken?  bei mir hat's teilweise schon "Flecken"...

Und hier mein Hanzz Pro 2012, mit mittlerweile neuer Avid Code aber noch ungekürzten Leitungen (mittlerweile gekürzt):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (15. August 2013)

exscade- schrieb:


> @___Al_Carbon___ also ich muss sagen dein Hanzz ist echt ne sahne Kiste  aber mal ne Frage, auf dem Bild sieht dein Gelb noch gelb aus. Irgendwelche besonderen Putztechniken?...[/url]



Danke. 

Und nö, wie gesagt, so rausgeputzt wurde es nur für das Foto.  Ansonsten sieht es einmal in der Woche den Gartenschlauch und gut is.

Aber die Streuung in der Farbgebung ist bei CUBE auch unverschämt hoch. 
Siehst du auch auf deinem Foto: das gelb der Sitzstreben hinten ist eher neongelb, während im Hauptrahmen ein "postgelb" verwendet wurde. (ist bei mir auch so) Gleiches gilt für die Blautöne, insgesamt ne ziemliche Schlamperei finde ich. Selbst Baumarkträder sind da besser lackiert!  Aber was soll's.

Würde an deiner Stelle die Decals an Felgen und Gabel entfernen. Aber ist Geschmackssache. Die Code ist jedenfalls ein sehr feines Teil!


----------



## Kreathor (15. August 2013)

Mein neues "Cube AMS 120 SL 29".


----------



## Cubedriver66 (15. August 2013)

Kreathor schrieb:


> Mein neues "Cube AMS 120 SL 29".


 

Schönes Rennrad.  

Grüße aus dem Pott
Georg


----------



## Kreathor (15. August 2013)

Stimmt schon 
Ist echt schnell, aber die ersten "artgerechten" Ausritte waren schon fetzig 
Vor allem, wenn man seit 15 Jahren kein MTB gefahren ist, ist das doch ein gewaltiger Unterschied und noch gewöhnungsbedürftig. Wir sind also noch in der Eingewöhnungsphase.

Gruß aus Kölle,
Thorsten


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (15. August 2013)

Bei zukünftigen Ausritten solltest du jedoch diese Gang-Kombi vermeiden! 
Das schmerzt ja beim Hingucken!


----------



## Kreathor (15. August 2013)

100%ige Zustimmung.
Da habe ich in dem Moment nicht drauf geachtet.
Ich gelobige feierlich Besserung, bei allen Bike-Göttern.

Achtung Ausrede: Das kommt davon, wenn man jahrelang Rohloff fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubedriver66 (15. August 2013)

Ich muss auch ehrlich sagen, dass ich euch, die ihr hier so herrlich regelmäßig postet, bewundern muss. Mein Radl hab ich deutlich seltener in einem "fotogenen" Zustand, es sieht meist sehr nach artgerechter Haltung aus.  Bike putzen gehört auch nicht zu meinem Hobby, also werden die Teile in Schuss gehalten, auf die es technisch ankommt. Leider muss ich sagen, dass das bei einem Fully schon reichlich viel ist. So erwische ich mich immer wieder bei dem Gedanken, ein stressless-bike in meinen Fuhrpark zu integrieren.  ...mein Vorstand spielt da aber noch nicht so ganz mit.

Grüße aus dem Pott
Georg


----------



## cabal06ba (15. August 2013)

Apropos AMS 29, wenn man mal die Neuheiten 2014 durchblättert wird eines schnell klar: 26 Zoll wird von den Herstellern wohl schneller aussterben gelassen als befürchtet.


----------



## franziskarrr (15. August 2013)

und endlich mal ein foto von meinem... zwar nicht die beste qualität, aber immerhin...


----------



## exscade- (15. August 2013)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> [...] Würde an deiner Stelle die Decals an Felgen und Gabel entfernen. Aber ist Geschmackssache. Die Code ist jedenfalls ein sehr feines Teil!



Die Code gibts ja jetzt so ziemlich überall im Angebot, deswegen hab ich da schnell zugegriffen. Hatte ja gehofft, dass die Saint nochmal ein wenig günstiger wird, aber Pustekuchen  Decals an den Felgen sind mittlerweile schon ab, nachdem ich das bei einigen hier im Forum gesehen habe und gemerkt habe, dass das echt besser aussieht. Gabel muss ich mal schauen...

 @_Kreathor_ schönes Bike, aber irgendwie ganz schön komische Gangkombination, das Schaltwerk hängt ja fast waagerecht


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (16. August 2013)

exscade- schrieb:


> ...aber irgendwie ganz schön komische Gangkombination, das Schaltwerk hängt ja fast waagerecht



Ich habe ihn doch bereits getadelt deswegen! 

@ franziskarrr: violette Pedale?!


----------



## Kreathor (16. August 2013)

Und ich bin doch schon zu Kreuze gekrochen


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (16. August 2013)

Kreathor schrieb:


> Und ich bin doch schon zu Kreuze gekrochen


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (16. August 2013)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> @ franziskarrr: violette Pedale?!


Mädels dürfen das - auch wenns vielleicht nicht zum Rest des Bikes passt.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (16. August 2013)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> *Mädels dürfen das* - auch wenns vielleicht nicht zum Rest des Bikes passt.



Das hat überhaupt nix mit dem Geschlecht zu tun  sondern wie du richtig bemerkt hast mit der Zusammensetzung der Farben.
Aber gut, ist eben Geschmackssache.


----------



## franziskarrr (16. August 2013)

och, das passt eigentlich ganz gut... colour blocking und so... 
und ja, ist wohl geschmackssache... 

aber zumindest ist die farbkombi nicht ganz abwegig... zum neuen trikot passts nämlich wie arsch auf eimer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## borisstemmer (16. August 2013)

Das Neongrün und das Pink hauen zusammen schon hin.


----------



## Witzke (16. August 2013)

Mein Custom-Aufbau AMS130 SLT durfte auch endlich mal in artgerechtes Gebiet (Harz, Blick von der Wolfswarte gen Altenau). Allerdings muss ich meinen Schrecken vor den dortigen Strecken noch ablegen, so viel Felsbrocken, böser Schotter und Wurzeln stressen den Fischkopp doch noch ganz schön


----------



## manurie (16. August 2013)

Schöne Umgebung und super Bike, ich als Fischkopp(Usedom) habe meine Zurückhaltung schon abgelegt, ohne sich auf den Wurzeln abzulegen.  Wohne allerdings im Bergischen Land und da gibt es massenweise noch nicht von mir gefahrene Trails.  Heute 70km gemacht.


----------



## manurie (16. August 2013)

Paar Updates und kommende Updates an meinen Cubes.

1. XC-Fully bekam nen standesgemässen 2.4 Mountainking tubeless auf die FlowEx am Hinterrad.





2. Das Crossbike verlor seine Starrgabel und bekam eine Reba spendiert und ist ein echtes Pseudo-29er. 





3. Die Post war da und brachte einen Cube Access WLS 29er Rahmen(1710g) in 19" vorbei. 





Jetzt verliert das Crossbike alle seine Teile, die kommen in den neuen 29er Rahmen. Teile die im 29er neu werden --> Sattelstütze(Syntace P6), Reifen(MountainKing2.2 Protection), Umwerfer Directmount(SLX) und paar Züge
(Jagwire) neu, der Rest wird 1:1 übernommen und statt 48/36/22 werde ich nur noch 36/22 fahren. Sollte fahrfertig so bei 12,4 kg liegen. Geplant ist daran als Update ein LRS mit FlowEx die dann tubeless mit XKing2.4 fahren.

Aus dem Rest der Teile, wird dann das Crossrad wieder aufgebaut, so als Stadtbike, mit furchtbar schmalen und schnellen Reifen(Cyclocross).


----------



## exscade- (17. August 2013)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn doch bereits getadelt deswegen! [...]



Uuups, hab ich wohl übersehen


----------



## sanwald81 (20. August 2013)

So, hier mal mein AMS 150 mit RS Revelation, neuen Trickstuff Bremsscheiben und KS LEV.


----------



## Deleted 6320 (22. August 2013)

Das AMS habe ich mir als Bequemrad neben Renner und Cyclocross gekauft, trotz dem Mehr an Technik ist nie etwas zu tun! Naben und Pedale sind ebenfalls aus der 756er XT Reihe, Gabel ist eine verstellbare Revelation. Gewicht bei 20" inkl. Pedale sind 13,1kg


----------



## t3kw4r (23. August 2013)

t3kw4r schrieb:


> Hallo, hier mal ein Bild von meinem neuen (gebrauchten) Fahrrad. Hab es etwas verändert und bin für Ratschläge dankbar.


----------



## knoerrli (23. August 2013)

sehr schön! Ich hätte es ja noch ein wenig größer reingestellt damit man auch ja alles erkennen kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t3kw4r (23. August 2013)

Sorry, konnte es mit dem Handy nicht kleiner mache (im Falle einer versteckten Ironie).


----------



## knoerrli (23. August 2013)

t3kw4r schrieb:


> Sorry, konnte es mit dem Handy nicht kleiner mache (im Falle einer versteckten Ironie).



Dann nutz doch bitte den mtb-news Bilderservice. Hier wirds automatisch verkleinert(das gibts natürlich auch bei anderen...).


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (23. August 2013)

t3kw4r schrieb:


> ... (im Falle einer versteckten Ironie).



Neiiiiiiinnnn, wie kommst du nur auf so was??!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. August 2013)

t3kw4r schrieb:


> ....im Falle einer versteckten Ironie).





___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Neiiiiiiinnnn, wie kommst du nur auf so was??!!



 Dafür wäre ja hier auch gar kein Platz - also zzt. jedenfalls nicht .....

Ach ja - optisch gefällt das Bike - Änderungsvorschläge wären ja immer subjektiv!
Mein Vorschlag: Lass es doch nun einfach so und bike.....


----------



## stubiklaus (23. August 2013)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag: Lass es doch nun einfach so und bike.....



Ziemlich subjektiv dieser Vorschlag


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. August 2013)

stubiklaus schrieb:


> Ziemlich subjektiv dieser Vorschlag



  Objektiv gesehen hast Du da wohl Recht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cabal06ba (23. August 2013)

@manurie: Ich weiß ja, der Trend geht zum Zweitbike, aber mich würde interessieren, warum du noch ein Access 29" aufbaust, wenn du ein schickes und sicherlich nicht allzu schwerers AMS a.k.a. "die Allzweckwaffe" hast. Oder anders gefragt, was kann das Access, was dein AMS nicht kann?
Ich würde wahrscheinlich fast immer das AMS aus der Garage ziehen, bin aber ehrlich gesagt auch noch nie 29 Zoll gefahren.


----------



## manurie (24. August 2013)

Da ich zu 100% in der Woche auf Montage bin und nach Feierabend noch bike, wollte ich da mein AMS nicht verheizen, zumal ich dort oft auch nur flach fahren kann, dafür ist das AMS nicht gemacht. Somit die Idee eines Bike, was auch auf Asphalt leicht läuft und auch man paar Trails fahren kann. Deshalb hatte ich ja ein Crossrad mit Starrgabel aufgebaut, dessen Geometrie ist relativ sportlich und nahe bei einem 29er, hat aber auf den Trails schon mächtig gehüpft.  Somit Federgabel rein und ich hab günstig einen 29er Rahmen bekommen. Jetzt passt auch die Geometrie und ich bekomme hinten einen breiteren Reifen rein. Nächste Woche wird geschraubt, da habe ich Zeit. Dass das MTB, Crossbike und das 29er jeweils Cube ist, ist mehr dem Zufall geschuldet, ich habe immer saugünstig die Rahmen bekommen. 

Das 29er sollte auch relativ wendig sein, dank kurzer Kettenstreben(438mm) und Radstand von 1100mm, sind 30mm mehr wie am AMS, aber das liegt auch daran, das 29er ist 19" und das AMS 16".


----------



## manurie (24. August 2013)

Hi,


t3kw4r schrieb:


> Hab es etwas verändert und bin für Ratschläge dankbar.


welche Ratschläge? Wenn du damit zufrieden bist, dann lass es doch so.  Oder wenn dich etwas daran stört, dann nenne es doch einfach.

Ich persönlich würde den LRS tauschen, die Felge(19mm) ist einfach zu schmal um damit Spass zu haben.


----------



## nickxson (24. August 2013)

Hier mal mein Cube Reaction GTC Race 29 (2013) mit paar Änderungen im "Zebra-Style"


----------



## manurie (24. August 2013)

Echt geiles Bike, der Zebrastyle spricht mich auch an. 

Kannst du mit diesen Ergogriffen fahren? Ich hatte die auch mal, mir boten die aber zuwenig Halt, nen normalen Schraubgriff kann ich besser im Downhill festhalten, wenns ruppig wird. Eben 3 Finger um den Griff und einen Finger an der Bremse, geht beim Rundgriff am besten, bei mir jedenfalls.

Ich hab breite Hände, aber kurze Finger, vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich im Umfang geringe Griffe mag.


----------



## t3kw4r (25. August 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> welche Ratschläge? Wenn du damit zufrieden bist, dann lass es doch so.  Oder wenn dich etwas daran stört, dann nenne es doch einfach.
> 
> Ich persönlich würde den LRS tauschen, die Felge(19mm) ist einfach zu schmal um damit Spass zu haben.



Genau darüber hab ich schon nachgedacht. Ich bin in Sachen Rad kein Profi und weiß nun nicht welche Art Felgen. Also 26er sind klar. Aber den Rest weiß ich nicht.


----------



## speedbiker14 (25. August 2013)

strohmi32 schrieb:


> Hier ist mein Bike,ein Cube Aim 29 Disc.
> Ich bin bis auf ein paar kleine Mängel an der Schaltung sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad.
> Gekauft mitte Mai und bis jetzt 500km zurückgelegt.



Das brandneue Cube AIM SL Disc 2014 29er Hardtail Mountainbike in 17
http://youtu.be/NGkU45nLmnE


----------



## CubeFan1998 (31. August 2013)

Hier auch mal mein Schätzchen. Ein Cube Acid Modelljahr 2013. Ja ich weiß die Speichenreflektoren sind Furchtbar. Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit bzw. enen Schutz für unten drunter der nicht beim ersten Kontakt mit einem Stein zerreist?


----------



## saxoholic (31. August 2013)

Was suchst Du für einen Schutz? Am Unterrohr klebt doch bereits serienmäßig ein durchsichtiger Schutz für den Lack. Und das reicht m.E. völlig. Das ist ein MTB und möchte artgerecht gehalten werden. 

Ja, die Reflektoren im LR sehen schrecklich aus. Eine gute und recht unauffällige Alternative sind Speichenreflektoren.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (31. August 2013)

saxoholic schrieb:


> Was suchst Du für einen Schutz? Am Unterrohr klebt doch bereits serienmäßig ein durchsichtiger Schutz für den Lack. Und das reicht m.E. völlig. Das ist ein MTB und möchte artgerecht gehalten werden.
> 
> Ja, die Reflektoren im LR sehen schrecklich aus. Eine gute und recht unauffällige Alternative sind Speichenreflektoren.



Weil diese "Schutz" schon nach der ersten Gelände Fahrt anfing zu Reißen. Ja die Reflektoren jedes mal wenn ich die seh könnte ich: :kotz:. Mal schauen vielleicht hole ich mir mal so ein Paket aus dem Baumarkt von 3M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeneralDesert (1. September 2013)

Hab ich zwar schon mal gepostet, aber das bike ist so toll 

Mein ams 130

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## rnReaper (1. September 2013)

Hier auch mal ein paar (Panorama-)Bilder von meiner Tour im Sauerland.


----------



## nickxson (1. September 2013)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Hier auch mal ein paar (Panorama-)Bilder von meiner Tour im Sauerland.
> ]



schöne bilder.
wo istn das?


----------



## rnReaper (1. September 2013)

Danke!

Die Bilder sind in der Nähe der Stadt "Wasserfall", ein paar Km von Olsberg entstanden.


----------



## rnReaper (1. September 2013)

Oder genauer: 

Das erste auf einer Tour Wasserfall - Ohlenkopf
Das zweite auf dem Weg Wasserfall - Plätscherlegge
Das dritte auf einem Hügel direkt hinter Wasserfall


----------



## Speci007 (2. September 2013)

Gute Fotos mit schöner Stimmung.


----------



## sLiiDer (3. September 2013)

Mein AMS 150. Leider sieht man nicht wie sauig es in Wirklichkeit aussieht.


----------



## cabal06ba (3. September 2013)

@sLiiDer: Tolles Foto, hat was von Katalog-Bild! 

 @CubeFan1998:
Wie wär's damit, sieht dann montiert in etwa so aus?


----------



## sLiiDer (3. September 2013)

cabal06ba schrieb:


> @sLiiDer: Tolles Foto, hat was von Katalog-Bild!



Dankeschön! Per Handy und nur ein Effekt drauf.  - Nächste mal mit besserer Aussicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (3. September 2013)

cabal06ba schrieb:


> @sLiiDer: Tolles Foto, hat was von Katalog-Bild!
> 
> @CubeFan1998:
> Wie wär's damit, sieht dann montiert in etwa so aus?



Im Grunde hab ich so ein Teil ja schon. Nur in Durchsichtig und es ist kaputt gegangen....... Nach dem ersten Kontakt mit Stein.


----------



## cabal06ba (3. September 2013)

Ne, das durchsichtige ist ja nur ne hauchdünne Folie, der zusätzliche Steinschlagschutz ist fast einen Millimeter dick und aus so ner Art stoßabsorbierendem Material (nicht Carbon, nur Carbon-Optik).


----------



## CubeFan1998 (3. September 2013)

Achso das wusste ich nicht. Das es nur Carbon Optik war hab ich schon mal  gelesen. Mal schauen werde ich mir das Teil mal bestellen 10â¬ geht ja noch. Bin im Moment ein wenig Knapp bei Kasse. RÃ¼ste mich gerade fÃ¼r den Winter aus.....

PS: Hab im Ã¼brigen mal die Doofen Katzenaugen weg gemacht und mir diese Reflektor StÃ¤bchen beim Lidl gekauft.


----------



## manurie (4. September 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Hier auch mal mein Schätzchen. Ein Cube Acid Modelljahr 2013.


Hah erwischt 
Ist das auf der Nordbahntrasse? 
Da war ich am Montag auch, Funktionstest meines neuen Bike machen und gleichzeitig als Warnung an Bike: Wenn du nicht funktionierst, musst du immer hier fahren und darfst nie aufm Trail.  Es hat funktioniert und deswegen gabs gestern ne ausgiegige Runde mit allen Lieblingstrails rund um Beyenburg.


----------



## manurie (4. September 2013)

Nachdem ich das als Zweitbike fertig hatte:





wollte ich Federweg, da es doch zur sehr aufm Trail hoppelte, also Federgabel rein:





Da dass ja ein Crossbike war, passte die Geometrie nicht mehr, der Rahmen war auf eine Einbauhöhe von ca. 475mm konzipiert und ausserdem passte hinten kein fetter Reifen rein, ich musste mich dort auf einen RaceKing in 2.0 beschränken. Ich hab aber an dem Pseudo29er viel Spass gehabt, aber es musste jetzt was Anderes her, damit es passt. Also Augen auf und schon wurde im Abverkauf eines Bikeshop ein 29er Rahmen gefunden:
Ein Cube Access WLS(Women like Series) Race in 19", ich fand den farblich auch passend, hab son schwarz/weiss/rot Tick 





Sieht zwar sehr müllig in der Firma aus, wir ziehen um, aber ich habe letzte Woche trotz dem Chaos geschafft, den Rahmen aufzubauen.

Ausstattung:
Rahmen: Cube Access WLS Race 19" 119 neu
LRS: DT Swiss XR470 2x22neu , DT Swiss Competition Speichen 32 neu, XT-Naben vorhanden - selbst eingespeicht
Reifen: 2x XKing 2.2 Protection (tubeless) 2x 37 neu
Schnellspanner: Shimano Retro 8
Bremsen: Avid Elixir 5 185/160 (2011) 60
Gabel: RockShox Reba RLT PushLoc Solo Air 100 350 neu
Vorbau/Lenker: Truvatix 75mm/5° negativ / 700mm 30
Steuerlager: Ritchey WCS vorhanden
Spacer: Cube 7 neu
Griffe: Sixpack 12 neu
Shifter: Deore 25 neu
Kurbel + Innenlager: Deore 22/36 mit Bashguard aus alten Kettenblatt 50 neu
Umwerfer: SLX 3x 22 neu
Schaltwerk: Deore 10x 25 neu
Kassette: Deore 30 neu
Schaltzüge: Jagwire 26 neu
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 30,9 350 30
Sattel: Selle Italia GelFlow geliehen ausm 26er
Sattelklemme: Scape vorhanden
Pedale: je nachdem und vorhanden
Kosten: ca. 899,99
Gewicht: ca. 12,6kg

So sieht es aus:




















Gestern erster Traileinsatz, ich hätte nie gedacht wie leicht und spielerisch ein 29er um die Ecke geht. Mein 26er Fully hat erstmal Pause. 

Wuppertal/Marscheider Bachtal am Ausgang eines geilen Wurzeltrail:





Wuppertal/Blaubeertrail bei Beyenburg/Remlingrade mit Blick ins Wuppertal


----------



## outofsightdd (4. September 2013)

Ich bin ja gespannt, wie die giftig-bunten 2014er Modelle in echt wirken, die Bilder vom Hersteller der neuen 29er finde ich jedenfalls ziemlich aufregend, farblich ist das Ltd Race 29 mein Favorit (mit deutlich verbesserter Ausstattung zu 2013),




gefolgt vom Reaction GTC Race & SL 29,







dahinter Ltd 29 (schon mit RS Reba!) und Ltd Pro 29.







Wer jetzt Herzrasen bekommt: Es gibt aber auch wieder mattschwarze Modelle aller Baureihen.  


			
				manurie schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Cube Access WLS(Women like Series) Race in 19", ich fand den farblich auch passend, hab son schwarz/weiss/rot Tick


Dein Aufbau gefällt mir, nur die Farbgebung habe ich mir total satt gesehen. Die gibt es einfach überall: Canyon, Carver, Giant, Merida, Centurion, Specialized... um nur mal einige zu nennen. Die dünnen Beschriftungslinien retten es etwas, wo es mir bei den vielen anderen Herstellern immer so "altdeutsch" aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nickxson (5. September 2013)

kleiner ausritt bei dem sonnigen wetter....


----------



## Diablo32 (5. September 2013)

Schickes Reaction.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (6. September 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> Hah erwischt
> Ist das auf der Nordbahntrasse?
> Da war ich am Montag auch, Funktionstest meines neuen Bike machen und gleichzeitig als Warnung an Bike: Wenn du nicht funktionierst, musst du immer hier fahren und darfst nie aufm Trail.  Es hat funktioniert und deswegen gabs gestern ne ausgiegige Runde mit allen Lieblingstrails rund um Beyenburg.



Ja genau richtig. Am Ottenbrucher Bahnhof ums genau zu nehmen. Ich fahre ganz gerne dort, aber auch nur wenn ich keine Lust hab noch ca. 20 km bis nach Bayenburg zu fahren oder nach Burgholz.


----------



## mathijsen (6. September 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> So sieht es aus:


Schick, und mit der WLS-Geometrie, die ja meines Wissens etwas kürzer ist, dürfte sich das doch super als wendiges Trailbike eignen.
Was hast du denn für einen Bashguard da an der Kurbel dran? Bin nämlich auf der Suche nach einem, der optisch gut zu meiner SLX-Kurbel und einem 36er Mittelblatt passt. Oder ist das einfach das große Blatt mit weggespanten Zähnen?

BTW: Wuppertal scheint auch so eine Stadt zu sein, bei der man nur 5-7km fahren muss und schon ist man mitten im Bergland mit feinsten Trails. Wie Dresden (zumindest im Süden).



CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Hier auch mal mein Schätzchen. Ein Cube Acid Modelljahr 2013.


Den schönen Low-Riser Lenker mit der Stadtklingel, dem Lichtklopper und noch irgendeiner komischen Halterung verunstaltet

Hier mal meins:







Basis ist ein Cube Analog aus dem Jahre 2004 (damals noch Analogue), welches ich mir damals als 15jähriger ganz stolz gekauft hab. Sah original so aus:





Inzwischen ist aber wirklich nur noch der Rahmen original. Komponententechnisch ist es auf Trailbike getrimmt. Beim nächsten Kettenblatt-Verschliss wird die Kurbel auf 2fach (22-36) + Bashguard umgebaut und es kommt ein Eigen-Nachbau des Bionicon C-Guide dran...


----------



## manurie (7. September 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Ja genau richtig. Am Ottenbrucher Bahnhof ums genau zu nehmen. Ich fahre ganz gerne dort, aber auch nur wenn ich keine Lust hab noch ca. 20 km bis nach Bayenburg zu fahren oder nach Burgholz.


Wenn die Nordbahntrasse mal fertig ist, hätte ich eine gute Anbindung nach Burgholz, dann könnte ich in der Schwarzbach/Oberbarmen rauf. 
Für mich ist es günstiger in Richtung Beyenburg zu fahren, hab nur ca. 3km bis nach Laaken in den Wald.


----------



## manurie (7. September 2013)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Schick, und mit der WLS-Geometrie, die ja meines Wissens etwas kürzer ist, dürfte sich das doch super als wendiges Trailbike eignen.
> Was hast du denn für einen Bashguard da an der Kurbel dran? Bin nämlich auf der Suche nach einem, der optisch gut zu meiner SLX-Kurbel und einem 36er Mittelblatt passt. Oder ist das einfach das große Blatt mit weggespanten Zähnen?
> 
> BTW: Wuppertal scheint auch so eine Stadt zu sein, bei der man nur 5-7km fahren muss und schon ist man mitten im Bergland mit feinsten Trails. Wie Dresden (zumindest im Süden).
> ...


So kurz/kürzer ist es gar nicht, aber wendig, lenkt super ein und geht auch gut aufs Hinterrad, weil die Kettenstreben mit 438 für ein 29er kurz sind. Nur das 26er geht besser aufs Hinterrad, das nervt dann aber schon im Uphill.
Die Kurbel(original) bei mir ist eine Trekkingkurbel 26/36/48, die hab ich auf 22/36/48 umgebaut und man konnte bis 50km/h noch locker treten.  Den Bashguard hab ich aus einem gebrauchten 42 Blatt gemacht, einfach mit der Flex die Zähne entfernt.

Ja Wuppertal ist geil zum biken, das kürzeste in den Wald für mich sind 2km und man sieht nichts mehr von der Stadt.  Die Gegend(Bergische Land) ist geprägt von vielen kleinen Bachtälern und Talsperren. Dresden ist bestimmt auch super zu fahren.

Dein Bike sieht klasse aus.  Das hat was. Man sieht auf Anhieb, du willst damit aufm Trail Spass haben. 
So eine verstellbare Sattelstütze bräuchte ich auch fürs 29er, weils Bike 19" ein wenig grösser ist wie mein 16" XC-Fully, da komm ich nicht so gut hinter den Sattel.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (7. September 2013)

mathijsen schrieb:


> BTW: Wuppertal scheint auch so eine Stadt zu sein, bei der man nur 5-7km fahren muss und schon ist man mitten im Bergland mit feinsten Trails. Wie Dresden (zumindest im Süden).
> 
> 
> Den schönen Low-Riser Lenker mit der Stadtklingel, dem Lichtklopper und noch irgendeiner komischen Halterung verunstaltet



Jetzt muss ich was zu meiner Verteidigung sagen. Zur Klingel und zur Lampe Ich musste einmal 25 zahlen nur, weil ich keine Klingel hatte. Die Lampe ist auch nur auf Stadtfahrten dran sonst ab. Vor allem, weil auf der Trasse Tunnel sind und diese zu Zeit noch nicht immer Beleuchtet sind. Zur Haltung. Ich wachse noch deswegen ist die Sattelstange noch nicht ganz oben.



manurie schrieb:


> Wenn die Nordbahntrasse mal fertig ist, hätte ich eine gute Anbindung nach Burgholz, dann könnte ich in der Schwarzbach/Oberbarmen rauf.
> Für mich ist es günstiger in Richtung Beyenburg zu fahren, hab nur ca. 3km bis nach Laaken in den Wald.



Ich wohne in Elberfeld bzw. am Katernberg da ist Burgholz fast genauso weit wie Bayenburg. Das sind ca. 20 km. Wenn die Trasse komplett fertig ist kann ich sicherlich ca. 1-2 km einsparen und ich brauch nicht davor schon einen Berg nach dem anderen hoch zu fahren.


----------



## manurie (7. September 2013)

Katernberg? Da hätte ich was für dich.  Kannst direkt ohne grosse Anfahrt einsteigen.
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/manurie/3q7fnr9hoqj3thfh

Ich habe keine Klingel.  Aber Scheinwerfer für einen Nightride.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (7. September 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> Katernberg? Da hätte ich was für dich.  Kannst direkt ohne grosse Anfahrt einsteigen.
> http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/manurie/3q7fnr9hoqj3thfh
> 
> Ich habe keine Klingel.  Aber Scheinwerfer für einen Nightride.



Die Klingel ist fast Antik die ist ca. 30 Jahre alt. Die funktioniert aber nicht. Denn der Lockout Hebel Blockiert den Hebel der Klingel. Sagt ja niemand, dass man sie auch auslösen können muss. 

Ja die Strecke hab ich schon mal gesehen. Wo stehen denn die Höhenmeter?


----------



## manurie (7. September 2013)

Normal stehen die Höhenmeter in der Zeile rechts. Für dich wären es etwa 43km/1100hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (7. September 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> Normal stehen die Höhenmeter in der Zeile rechts. Für dich wären es etwa 43km/1100hm.



Dann mal schauen aber im Moment regnet es ja. Auch wenn mich das sonst nicht unbedingt abhält......


----------



## manurie (7. September 2013)

Genau um ca. 11 Uhr bin ich weg, schöne Runde heute ca. 45km, bin Richtung Beyenburg raus, wie immer, und 16 Uhr zuhause.  Ich fahre nicht an der Wupper lang so Radweg, sondern traillastig, alles was da ist wird mitgenommen, auch Uphill. 

Morgen wirds richtig schlecht mit dem Wetter  Aber da hab ich eh Termin mit Mehreren und es wird gefahren.  Fahren raus an die Sengbach  Da war ich die Woche schon allein unterwegs, hab ne Woche Urlaub gehabt.

Ich fahr ab und zu auch mal gerne flach, wie Nordbahntrasse, Samba, Balkantrasse oder runter nach Hattingen/Ruhr, dafür muss ich echt Lust für haben. Ansonsten nur in den Wald und jeder schmalste Pfad wird gefahren.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (7. September 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> Genau um ca. 11 Uhr bin ich weg, schöne Runde heute ca. 45km, bin Richtung Beyenburg raus, wie immer, und 16 Uhr zuhause.  Ich fahre nicht an der Wupper lang so Radweg, sondern traillastig, alles was da ist wird mitgenommen, auch Uphill.
> 
> Morgen wirds richtig schlecht mit dem Wetter  Aber da hab ich eh Termin mit Mehreren und es wird gefahren.  Fahren raus an die Sengbach  Da war ich die Woche schon allein unterwegs, hab ne Woche Urlaub gehabt.
> 
> Ich fahr ab und zu auch mal gerne flach, wie Nordbahntrasse, Samba, Balkantrasse oder runter nach Hattingen/Ruhr, dafür muss ich echt Lust für haben. Ansonsten nur in den Wald und jeder schmalste Pfad wird gefahren.



Ich hatte letztens mal die Korkenzieher Trasse gesucht. Soweit so gut ich fahr über die Nordbahn Trasse nach Vohwinkel dort sind dann Schilder folge diesen und irgend wann gabs dann kein Schild mehr und dann hieß es Links oder Recht. Ich hatte zwar ne Karte aber die hat mir nicht sehr geholfen und zu der Zeit hatte ich noch keine Halterung für Mein Handy . Also bin ich natürlich Falsch gefahren und war dann in Gruiten. Warum fängt man an sowas auszuschildern und lässt es dann plötzlich bleiben?

Oder vor ein bis 2 Wochen war ich auch mit einer Freundin nach Bayenburg gefahren aber sie ist jetzt nicht so "Kampf" Erprobt also sind wir Bayenburger Straße gefahren (da fühlt man sich ja schon Doof wenn man von Zich Rennrädern überholt wird Ich möchte sagen wir sind gemütlich gefahren) dann wollten wir einmal um den See rum soweit so gut irgendwo falsch abgebogen waren wir in Rade in Oberdahn/Niederdahl dort war ein geiler Trail schön mit Schotter keine Menschen Seele wunderschön durch den Wald richtig Idyllisch auf schmalen Feldwegen zwischen den Feldwegen Entlang. Herrlich.


----------



## manurie (7. September 2013)

Mir ist es vollkommen Latte, wenn ich aufm Radweg vom RRler überholt werde oder vom Trekkingrad oder MTB, meistens fahre ich mich da warm oder rolle aus oder mach während des biken bei der Übergangsstrecke ne Erholungspause.

Ich hab am Mittwoch auch einen Liegeradler gebügelt, weil es mich packte, war oben in Cronenberg/Hahner Berg und hab schon 70km intus gehabt und war am ausrollen, nur noch hoch nach Lichtscheid und runter nach Oberbarmen. Der rollte an der Abfahrt von Hahner Berg an mir vorbei und grinste noch frech dabei. Da hab ich mal Tempo erhöht und bin in den Uphillpassagen/Strassenquerungen vorbeigezogen. Hab Lichtscheid kurz angehalten und siehe da, nach 2min war der auch da.  War nur son Rotzer.  Ich lass mich nur ungern dazu hinreissen nen Tempovergleich machen, dann kann auch gleich mein Rennrad nehmen. Ich fahre Trails und da ists gar nicht so wichtig, wie schnell man aufm Radweg unterwegs ist.

Da raus nach Beyenburg gibt es viele Trails, von schnell mit Dauergrinsen im Gesicht und von technisch auch mit Dauergrinsen im Gesicht und da haste soviel Spass, da interessiert es dich gar nicht, wer mal aufm Radweg schneller ist.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (7. September 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> Mir ist es vollkommen Latte, wenn ich aufm Radweg vom RRler überholt werde oder vom Trekkingrad oder MTB, meistens fahre ich mich da warm oder rolle aus oder mach während des biken bei der Übergangsstrecke ne Erholungspause.
> 
> Ich hab am Mittwoch auch einen Liegeradler gebügelt, weil es mich packte, war oben in Cronenberg/Hahner Berg und hab schon 70km intus gehabt und war am ausrollen, nur noch hoch nach Lichtscheid und runter nach Oberbarmen. Der rollte an der Abfahrt von Hahner Berg an mir vorbei und grinste noch frech dabei. Da hab ich mal Tempo erhöht und bin in den Uphillpassagen/Strassenquerungen vorbeigezogen. Hab Lichtscheid kurz angehalten und siehe da, nach 2min war der auch da.  War nur son Rotzer.  Ich lass mich nur ungern dazu hinreissen nen Tempovergleich machen, dann kann auch gleich mein Rennrad nehmen. Ich fahre Trails und da ists gar nicht so wichtig, wie schnell man aufm Radweg unterwegs ist.
> 
> Da raus nach Beyenburg gibt es viele Trails, von schnell mit Dauergrinsen im Gesicht und von technisch auch mit Dauergrinsen im Gesicht und da haste soviel Spass, da interessiert es dich gar nicht, wer mal aufm Radweg schneller ist.



Ja hast ja im Großen und ganzen Recht ich versuch dann auch gar nicht erst sie wieder zu überholen ich denk mir einfach:"Ach der ist höchst Durch Trainiert und hat noch ein Rennrad welches die Hälfte wie deines wiegt (übertrieben). Was aber auch Wunderschön ist, ist auf jeden Fall um die Müngstner Brücke herum. Da lässt es sich auch Aushalten. Ich hab auf jeden Fall noch ne Menge zu erkunden. Weshalb ich auch hoffe, dass wir noch mal besseres Wetter bekommen. Aber dazu kann ich nur sagen:"Wenn schon Regen dann in Wuppertal"


----------



## rekay (7. September 2013)

hier mal mein etwas abgeändertes xms


----------



## blutbuche (7. September 2013)

lauter seltsame bikes , auf den letzten seiten .. schnell wieder w eg ..


----------



## mathijsen (7. September 2013)

blutbuche schrieb:


> lauter seltsame bikes , auf den letzten seiten .. schnell wieder w eg ..



So schweige Er doch bitte und trolle sich, anstatt uns an seiner Antipathie außer in seiner Signatur auch noch in Form von Beiträgen teilhaben zu lassen. Danke!


----------



## blutbuche (7. September 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (8. September 2013)

Ich muss mich aber sowohl dem Profilbild als auch der Signatur zustimmen.


----------



## GlockeGT (8. September 2013)

Hach die ewig gestrigen.....


----------



## rekay (8. September 2013)

blutbuche schrieb:


> lauter seltsame bikes , auf den letzten seiten .. schnell wieder w eg ..



Das schreibt der Herr, der für die Bundeswehr auf dem Rad unterwegs ist


----------



## rnReaper (8. September 2013)

Ne ganze Seite voller Text? Da muss man schnell was machen!
Hier n bisschen Sauerland für euch


----------



## tom123 (8. September 2013)

Wo gibts den tollen Ständer zu kaufen?


----------



## rnReaper (8. September 2013)

Ist ne Spezialanfertigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (8. September 2013)

rekay : ..kein herr - und keine bw .. nur ein olive s ironhorse ..


----------



## manurie (8. September 2013)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Hier n bisschen Sauerland für euch


Sauerland ist schön und gar nicht weit weg von mir.


----------



## manurie (8. September 2013)

Riesenräder  Von gestern auf Tour, hab da Pause gemacht. 




und dann weiter Trails fahren.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (8. September 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> Riesenräder  Von gestern auf Tour, hab da Pause gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das auch in Wuppertal? Wenn ja am Loh?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. September 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> Riesenräder  Von gestern auf Tour, hab da Pause gemacht.....


 
 Farblich gut abgestimmt - das Bike und das Riesenrad....
Sieht aber auch schlimm aus - die Gute....was (Baureihe 52 oder 54) & wo ist denn das....?


----------



## manurie (8. September 2013)

@CubeFan1998
Ist in Dahlhausen(Wupper), müsste aber nicht mehr Wuppertal sein, sondern Oberbergischer Kreis(GM), ist aber kurz hinter Beyenburg was ja noch Wuppertal ist. Ich bin da gestern durch, also von Herbringhauser Talsperre kommend, nicht über Beyenburg, und die naturnahen Trails an der Wupper genommen, da Pause, und über Keilbeck/Heckingrade Blaubeertrail angefahren, eben an der anderen Wupperseite weiter, bei Kemna wieder auf die andere Seite der Wupper, Wupperosthang gefahren, kurz rein in Marscheider Wald und noch son kleinen technischen Trail gefahren und dann ab heim, waren ca. 45km.
 @spurhalter
Die Bahnstrecke ist dort stillgelegt und ein örtlicher Verein möchte die Bahnstrecke und Lokomotiven wieder fit machen. Auf der abgebildeten Lok steht sogar irgendwas von Ausbesserungwerk Halle drauf.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (8. September 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> @CubeFan1998
> Ist in Dahlhausen(Wupper), müsste aber nicht mehr Wuppertal sein, sondern Oberbergischer Kreis(GM), ist aber kurz hinter Beyenburg was ja noch Wuppertal ist. Ich bin da gestern durch, also von Herbringhauser Talsperre kommend, nicht über Beyenburg, und die naturnahen Trails an der Wupper genommen, da Pause, und über Keilbeck/Heckingrade Blaubeertrail angefahren, eben an der anderen Wupperseite weiter, bei Kemna wieder auf die andere Seite der Wupper, Wupperosthang gefahren, kurz rein in Marscheider Wald und noch son kleinen technischen Trail gefahren und dann ab heim, waren ca. 45km.
> @spurhalter
> Die Bahnstrecke ist dort stillgelegt und ein örtlicher Verein möchte die Bahnstrecke und Lokomotiven wieder fit machen. Auf der abgebildeten Lok steht sogar irgendwas von Ausbesserungwerk Halle drauf.



Achso da war das ja wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass das Wetter ok geblieben wär hätte ich auch ne Tour gemacht aber naja Shit Happens. 
Ist das die Bahn Strecke die an der Bayenburger Straße entlang läuft bei Erfurt vorbei und so? Oder ist das wieder ne andere? Ich war nur heute morgen ne kleine Trassen Runde gefahren um 7 Uhr, konnte nicht mehr schlafen im Strömenden Regen  Und später dann noch mal ne kleine Runde keine Ahnung wo lang


----------



## mathijsen (9. September 2013)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Farblich gut abgestimmt - das Bike und das Riesenrad....
> Sieht aber auch schlimm aus - die Gute....was (Baureihe 52 oder 54) & wo ist denn das....?



Tante-Google-Recherche sagt: Ist 'ne DR-Reko-52, um genau zu sein: 52 8086. Sie wurde, bevor sie nach Dahlhausen verbracht wurde, umfassend aufgearbeitet, ist durch das jahrelange Rumgestehe im Freien aber wieder verfallen (siehe hier. Traurig.


----------



## manurie (9. September 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Ist das die Bahn Strecke die an der Bayenburger Straße entlang läuft bei Erfurt vorbei und so?


Ja, die geht noch weiter bis zur Wuppertalsperre.


----------



## manurie (9. September 2013)

mathijsen schrieb:


> ..., ist durch das jahrelange Rumgestehe im Freien aber wieder verfallen


Da sieht es wirklich wie auf einem Schrottplatz aus, echt traurig. Da steht/gammelt ja noch mehr rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (9. September 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> ...





CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> ...





mathijsen schrieb:


> ...





manurie schrieb:


> ...





manurie schrieb:


> ...




 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=497198


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. September 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10930047&postcount=8471


----------



## Wallburger (9. September 2013)

Tolle Bikes! 

Hier ein aktuelles von meinem Stereo. Ich überlege die ganze Zeit ob ich die Felgenaufkleber entfernen soll.


----------



## Dämon__ (9. September 2013)

Ja und tausch die vordere Bremsscheibe, das blau passt ja gar nicht...


----------



## kaktusflo (9. September 2013)

Wallburger schrieb:


> Ich überlege die ganze Zeit ob ich die Felgenaufkleber entfernen soll.


 
Vielleicht als Entscheidungshilfe...so siehts ohne aus:


----------



## Wallburger (9. September 2013)

Wow, vielen Dank! Sieht viel besser aus als mit!


----------



## Dämon__ (9. September 2013)

kaktusflo schrieb:


> Vielleicht als Entscheidungshilfe...so siehts ohne aus:



Die Besamungsstation war wohl das Ziel.


----------



## Guerill0 (10. September 2013)

Mit dem Sattel müsst ich da längerfristig nicht mehr hin


----------



## Wallburger (11. September 2013)

So Felgenaufkleber sind ab und es ist geputzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (11. September 2013)

Wallburger schrieb:


> So Felgenaufkleber sind ab und es ist geputzt.



Sieht echt schick aus. Hätte ich nicht gedacht um ehrlich zu sein.  Die Bremscheibe vorne was ist das für eine? Sieht irgendwie schick aus. Würde bestimmt schick aussehen an meinem Acid mit den Blauen Akzenten.

PS: Bringt der MarshGuard eigentlich viel?


----------



## Wallburger (11. September 2013)

Die Bremscheibe ist von Formula 200mm 2 teilig. 

Ob der Marsch Guard viel bringt, weiß ich noch nicht. Hab ihn heute erst montiert und bin noch nicht damit gefahren.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## NaitsirhC (11. September 2013)

Der MarshGuard verhindert einwandfrei Spritzer im Gesicht und hält die Standrohre sauber, absolut zu empfehlen in der nassen Jahreszeit...


----------



## cabal06ba (12. September 2013)

Alternative: Mucky Nutz, erhältlich in schwarz, weiß und transparent u.a. bei ebay.

Da sind im Vergleich zum MarshGuard noch Klettbänder dabei, wenn man den Schutz wetterangepasst anbringen und wieder entfernen möchte, ohne jedesmal Kabelbinder abknippsen zu müssen.


----------



## Dämon__ (12. September 2013)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Der MarshGuard verhindert einwandfrei Spritzer im Gesicht und hält die Standrohre sauber, absolut zu empfehlen in der nassen Jahreszeit...


----------



## blutbuche (12. September 2013)

@Wallburger : schönes bike  !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wallburger (12. September 2013)

Danke ð!!!


----------



## CubeFan1998 (12. September 2013)

Hab mir jetzt billige Schutzbleche vom Hellweg geholt. Ihr werdet jetzt bestimmt denken:"Bah so billig Dinger an ein schönes Cube....:". Aber ich fahre mit den Dingern eh ungern da es einfach das Bild des Rades Zerstört egal von welchem Hersteller. Aber wie tuen ihren Zweck ich komme nicht total Dreckig nach Hause. Die Tage mach ich mal ein Foto. Aber ich werde mir trotzdem noch bei Zeiten einen MashGuard holen.



Bocacanosa schrieb:


>


 
Was ich noch kurz los werden will: Leiht euer Ohrrrr einer Legende:  Ramm ........... stein


----------



## der-dirk-66 (15. September 2013)

Mein Acid


----------



## der-dirk-66 (15. September 2013)

...und hier fühlte es sich wohl!


----------



## JayDee1982 (15. September 2013)

der-dirk schrieb:


> ...und hier fühlte es sich wohl!



Wo ist denn das? 
Wenn ich das mal fragen darf?


----------



## der-dirk-66 (15. September 2013)

Plansee, Österreich - 9 Km Singletrail an einem Stück!


----------



## der-dirk-66 (15. September 2013)

...habe das Grinsen nicht mehr wegbekommen.


----------



## Scholty (15. September 2013)

der-dirk schrieb:


> Mein Acid



Ein schönes Bike.
Ich hab auch so eins, nur etwas entstellt.....


----------



## der-dirk-66 (15. September 2013)

Einkaufskorb am Lenker?


----------



## Scholty (15. September 2013)

So in der Art.
Ist jetzt halt mein Alltagsrad mit Schutzblechen und Gepäckträger.

Klick auf Fotos, da ist es zu sehen.................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayDee1982 (15. September 2013)

der-dirk schrieb:


> Plansee, Österreich - 9 Km Singletrail an einem Stück!




Oh das sieht garnicht mal schlacht aus..... zumindest was man so bei Onkel Google sieht 
Und so weit ist es auch nicht von mir weg..... hmmmmm 


Hast noch ein paar Infos zu deiner Route? 
Gerne auch per PM


----------



## stonele (15. September 2013)

Hallo,
gerne aber auch hier - würde mich nämlich auch interessieren. Sieht echt super schön aus.


----------



## der-dirk-66 (15. September 2013)

Ich habe den Plansee von Reutte aus kommend umfahren (Strecke Rot).
Erst geht es am kleinen Plansee vorbei, dann überquert man eine kleine Holzbrücke (Verbindung zum Heiterwanger See), danach geht es am Plansee weiter. 
Die komplette Bergseite (rote Strecke) ist ein Singletrail, mit viel Wurzelgeflecht.


----------



## stonele (15. September 2013)

Danke


----------



## CubeFan1998 (15. September 2013)

der-dirk schrieb:


> Ich habe den Plansee von Reutte aus kommend umfahren (Strecke Rot).
> Erst geht es am kleinen Plansee vorbei, dann überquert man eine kleine Holzbrücke (Verbindung zum Heiterwanger See), danach geht es am Plansee weiter. Eigentlich für Radfahrer gesperrt (Schild wurde durch Sträucher verdeckt ;-). Die komplette Bergseite (rote Strecke) ist ein Singletrail, mit viel Wurzelgeflecht.



Manchmal würde ich mir schon fast wünschen in Österreich zu wohnen.... Aber nur für einen Tag wo ich den Trail fahren würde. Sieht aber echt geil aus und hört sich geil an.


----------



## JayDee1982 (15. September 2013)

der-dirk schrieb:


> Ich habe den Plansee von Reutte aus kommend umfahren (Strecke Rot).
> Erst geht es am kleinen Plansee vorbei, dann überquert man eine kleine Holzbrücke (Verbindung zum Heiterwanger See), danach geht es am Plansee weiter. Eigentlich für Radfahrer gesperrt (Schild wurde durch Sträucher verdeckt ;-). Die komplette Bergseite (rote Strecke) ist ein Singletrail, mit viel Wurzelgeflecht.



Super ich glaub ich weiß jetzt was ich diese Woche mal anstelle 

Wieviele KM sind es denn um den See?


----------



## der-dirk-66 (15. September 2013)

ca. 15 km, berichte dann mal.


----------



## JayDee1982 (15. September 2013)

Nur 15 km?! Hmmmm da mus ich ja dann noch ein bischen was anbauen, damit es sich lohnt


----------



## der-dirk-66 (15. September 2013)

Ich bin von Füssen aus gefahren, 83 km und 1722 hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr Frodo (16. September 2013)

Ist wirklich ein interessanter Trail um den Plansee, aber als ich dort vor zwei Jahren war, war der Trail für Biker geperrt....bin aber trotzdem gefahren.!


----------



## deathmetal (16. September 2013)

Der is immer noch gesperrt, aber wenn man freundlich ist und nicht grad zur "Hauptverkehrszeit" fährt, dann ist das nicht sooo wild


----------



## der-dirk-66 (16. September 2013)

Du sagst es


----------



## JayDee1982 (16. September 2013)

Tolles Bild *sabber*

Also diese Woche wird es wohl nichts.... ist ja nur am schütten .
Nächstewoche ab Montag soll es schön sonnig sein, dann geht es nächste Woche Dienstag oder Mittwoch mal nach Österreich


----------



## CubeFan1998 (17. September 2013)

Heute war ich mal wieder auf einem Trail sehr schön nur wird ein wenig Eng...... Aber danach Wunderschön. Dafür das man eigentlich mitten in der Stadt war.......


----------



## Herr Frodo (17. September 2013)

Mein geliebtes FRITZZ wird dieses Jahr einem Stereo SHPC weichen.
Bei interesse bitte PN...




http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/235748-cube-fritzz-sl-2011-16


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zipfi1977 (18. September 2013)

So. Endlich fertig. 

Goldseetrail 2013. 

Das blaue mein, das weiße der Madame


----------



## Herr Frodo (18. September 2013)

Rufe das Bild in deinem Album auf.
Scrolle herunter bis du auf der rechten Seite Teilen und einbetten siehst.
Klicke dort auf Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML.
Wähle BBCode.
Auflösung 1024px anklicken.
URL hier in das Antwortfenster kopieren.

Übrigens Klasse Räder und Hintergrund.!


----------



## Zipfi1977 (18. September 2013)

Herr Frodo schrieb:


> Rufe das Bild in deinem Album auf.
> Scrolle herunter bis du auf der rechten Seite Teilen und einbetten siehst.
> Klicke dort auf Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML.
> Wähle BBCode.
> ...



Danke!

Habs mal geändert


----------



## Herr Frodo (18. September 2013)

Top.!
In welcher Gegend ist das aufgenommen.?


----------



## Zipfi1977 (18. September 2013)

Am Stilfser Joch. Einstieg zum Goldseetrail.

Und um vorzubeugen:

Nur der erste Teil ist fahrbar. Für geübte und mutige auch bissi was vom Rest. Lohnt sich aber trotzdem 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FYDoJSvz-U"]Goldseetrail 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. September 2013)

Klasse Fotos! Feine Bikes!


----------



## Soldi (19. September 2013)

Zipfi1977 schrieb:


> So. Endlich fertig.
> 
> Goldseetrail 2013.
> 
> Das blaue mein, das weiße der Madame


Geniale Bilder, macht richtig Lust aufs Biken... und bei uns ist Sauwetter!
Was wiegt Dein Schnellspanner?


----------



## Zipfi1977 (19. September 2013)

Danke! Macht mich sehr stolz. Beide Bikes komplett vom Rahmen an selbst gebaut.

Was wiegt der. Gute Frage. Ist der Tune Würger. 29g, sagt Tune.


----------



## borisstemmer (19. September 2013)

Zipfi1977 schrieb:


> Danke! Macht mich sehr stolz. Beide Bikes komplett vom Rahmen an selbst gebaut.
> 
> Was wiegt der. Gute Frage. Ist der Tune Würger. 29g, sagt Tune.



Ich fürchte, der am Hinterrad war gemeint.


----------



## Zipfi1977 (19. September 2013)

Vermute auch. Hab am Handy den Smilie nicht gesehen. Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --HANK-- (20. September 2013)

Ja, für biker gesperrt - ich Fahr in trotzdem jedesmal wenn ich in der Gegend bin und kann mir das Grinsen auch nicht verkneifen  beim letzten mal sind mir ca. 3 Wanderer und ungefähr 30 biker entgegen gekommen... 
Aber wie schon erwähnt, immer nett zu den Fußgängern sein und wenns ist sich einfach mal absteigen...

Viel Spaß! 




Herr Frodo schrieb:


> Ist wirklich ein interessanter Trail um den Plansee, aber als ich dort vor zwei Jahren war, war der Trail für Biker geperrt....bin aber trotzdem gefahren.!


----------



## leseschaf (21. September 2013)

Ein herzliches Hallo an die Cube-Gemeinde, mit dem Attention habe ich mir eine Abwechslung für den Herbst/Winter gegönnt. Hier ist es noch ganz jungfräulich, da vorhin erst abgeholt. Ich freue mich auf die erste Ausfahrt, auch wenn mein RR nun eifersüchtig wird.


----------



## leseschaf (21. September 2013)

Erster Ritt, sehr fein, obwohl die mtb-geo erstmal etwas ungewohnt ist. Ungewohnt ist auch der Reinigungsaufwand danach.  Dennoch freue ich mich nun auf Herbst und Winter. 



Wie kann man eigentlich die Bilder in voller Größe zeigen (s.o.)?


----------



## Bloomaul (21. September 2013)

Heute ganz kurze Ausfahrt zum Ausnüchtern


----------



## manurie (22. September 2013)

leseschaf schrieb:


> Wie kann man eigentlich die Bilder in voller Größe zeigen (s.o.)?


Ganz einfach, Bilder zb. in dein Fotoalbum im IBC uploaden. Die Linkadresse kopieren mit der gewünschten Bildgrösse. Und bei [Antworten] auf das Symbol mit dem Berg klicken und den Link einfügen.  Um zu testen ob das geklappt hat, bitte den Button [Vorschau] benutzen.


----------



## leseschaf (22. September 2013)

Merci, ist aber schon ein bissel umständlich, ich bin wohl vom Nachbarforum verwöhnt. So denn, dann probieren wir das doch mal.


----------



## sneakerzoom (23. September 2013)

Mein Einstand! Servus Würfler! Komme aus Niederbayern und versuche gerade meinen Fahrstil zu verfeinern! Bike hab ich recht günstig gebraucht von nem Kollegen erstehen können!
Fotos schnell mit iPhone geknipst!


----------



## leseschaf (23. September 2013)

Die Lackierung gefällt mir gut , erinnert mich ein bissel an die meines RR (ist aber kein Würfel). 
Mein Attention musste ich mir aber in schwarz-weiß bestellen, neongrün ist mir zu grell.


----------



## mathijsen (24. September 2013)

leseschaf schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Hallo an die Cube-Gemeinde, mit dem Attention habe ich mir eine Abwechslung für den Herbst/Winter gegönnt. Hier ist es noch ganz jungfräulich, da vorhin erst abgeholt. Ich freue mich auf die erste Ausfahrt, auch wenn mein RR nun eifersüchtig wird.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 259395



Positiv, dass Cube nun auch bei den günstigeren Bikes ordentlich breite AllMountain-Lenker verbaut. Denn was ist besser als Kontrolle? - Noch mehr Kontrolle!

Negativ dagegen, dass sie bei eben diesen Bikes immer noch keine geschlossene Zugverlegung realisieren. Gerade für Biker schade, die auch mal bei schlechtem Wetter fahren.
Müssen ja keine innenverlegten Züge sein, durchgehende Zughüllen würden auch reichen. Nachdem mein im März montiertes Schaltzugset nach 3-4 Regentouren schon wieder verschlissen war, hatte ich die Faxen dicke und habe auf durchgehende Zughüllen umgerüstet.
Um mir hässliche Adapterlösungen zu ersparen, habe ich mir eine 2,8mm starke Rundfeile bestellt und die Zuganschläge am Rahmen sorgfältig aufgefeilt (Garantie eh schon lange vorbei). Ist zwar ne echt ätzende Arbeit, dafür sieht das Ergebnis so aus, als müsste's so sein:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (24. September 2013)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Positiv, dass Cube nun auch bei den günstigeren Bikes ordentlich breite AllMountain-Lenker verbaut. Denn was ist besser als Kontrolle? - Noch mehr Kontrolle!
> 
> Negativ dagegen, dass sie bei eben diesen Bikes immer noch keine geschlossene Zugverlegung realisieren. Gerade für Biker schade, die auch mal bei schlechtem Wetter fahren.
> Müssen ja keine innenverlegten Züge sein, durchgehende Zughüllen würden auch reichen. Nachdem mein im März montiertes Schaltzugset nach 3-4 Regentouren schon wieder verschlissen war, hatte ich die Faxen dicke und habe auf durchgehende Zughüllen umgerüstet.
> Um mir hässliche Adapterlösungen zu ersparen, habe ich mir eine 2,8mm starke Rundfeile bestellt und die Zuganschläge am Rahmen sorgfältig aufgefeilt (Garantie eh schon lange vorbei). Ist zwar ne echt ätzende Arbeit, dafür sieht das Ergebnis so aus, als müsste's so sein:



Erst hatte ich gar nicht verstanden was du meinst aber jetzt verstehe ich. Also mich hat es bisher bei noch keiner Regenfahrt gestört. Immer schön sauber machen danach und neu Fetten/Ölen. Aber so sieht es natürlich schon schöner aus. Aber werde ich nicht machen an meinem Acid da es erst ca. 10 Wochen alt ist und die Garantie noch lange hält.


----------



## Lateiner (24. September 2013)

Ich find ja n bisschen Dreck muss an nem Mountainbike scho sein dasses auch gut aussieht


----------



## NaitsirhC (24. September 2013)

Ich habs an meinem Stereo auch gemacht, ein Jahr ists her und die Schaltung läuft wie am ersten Tag. Eventuell klappts ja mit den Dichtungskits auch ganz gut, ganz geschlossen find ich dann aber doch konsequenter und pflegeleichter...


----------



## tom123 (24. September 2013)

Auf dem Rückweg von meiner Feierabend-Tour.
Hab meinen vier Buchstaben auch mal nen neuen Sattel von Terry spendiert. Sie danken es mir mit Beschwerdefreiheit


----------



## leseschaf (24. September 2013)

Lateiner schrieb:


> Ich find ja n bisschen Dreck muss an nem Mountainbike scho sein dasses auch gut aussieht



Sind das jetzt Mtb-Stylevorgaben, um den Reinigungsaufwand zu minimieren und det dauert im Vergleich zum RR wirklich lang. Dann treten hier dann wirklich deutliche Unterschiede auf, werden doch (und ich bin auch dabei  ) im Nachbarforum Likes verteilt, wenn herausgestrichen wird, dass die RR natürlich mit Babypflegetüchern gestreichelt werden. Entsprechende Blicke im Familien- und Freundeskreis waren natürlich vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Lorba (24. September 2013)

Hier mal mein attention von 2011.  
ich hoffe es gefällt euch. 
habe viele stunden den rahmen glassgestrahlt,geschliffen und versiegelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateiner (24. September 2013)

Nee is nicht zum minimieren des Aufwandes aber mal ehrlich: Das Rad nach jeder Regenfahrt bis auf den letzten Rest Dreck zu reinigen is machmal echt übertrieben wenn s am nächsten Tag wieder genauso aussieht Und wer hat was von Rennrad gesagt?


----------



## leseschaf (24. September 2013)

Lateiner schrieb:


> Nee is nicht zum minimieren des Aufwandes aber mal ehrlich: Das Rad nach jeder Regenfahrt bis auf den letzten Rest Dreck zu reinigen is machmal echt übertrieben wenn s am nächsten Tag wieder genauso aussieht



Gesunder Pragmatismus!  



Lateiner schrieb:


> Und wer hat was von Rennrad gesagt?



Sind da möglicherweise, also nur eventuell, ohne jetzt etwas hineininterpretieren zu wollen so ganz leichte, also kaum spürbare Spannungen zwischen Mtbler und RRler angedeutet worden, wobei wohl auch "Spannungen" schon ein zu starkes Wort ist, .... wat für ne Rumeierei!


----------



## Lazegalli (24. September 2013)

leseschaf schrieb:


> ... neongrün ist mir zu grell.



Ach Quark


----------



## leseschaf (26. September 2013)

Lazegalli schrieb:


> Ach Quark


  Vermutlich bin icke dann zu alt.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (27. September 2013)

Mein Sohn fährt nun auch ein Cube


----------



## Bocacanosa (27. September 2013)

Nobel, nobel - der Hobel!

Wie alt ist der Kleine und wie groß das Bike?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (27. September 2013)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/2i/w0/2iw0m1ckbut6/large_NiklaserstesFully002.jpg?0
Niklas wird im Dezember 11.
Rahmengrösse 15 Zoll (Überstandshöhe 68cm).
SLX 2 Fach Kurbel von 175mm auf 155mm gekürzt.
*Die original XT-Dreifachkurbel (175mm) steht demnächst im Bikemarkt zum Verkauf.*
Lenker auf 62 cm gekürzt.
Vorbau getauscht (55 mm lang).
Federelemente auf 32 kg Fahrergewicht abgestimmt.
Heute haben wir zusammen die erste Ausfahrt unternommen.


----------



## LastActionHero (28. September 2013)

Mein Reaction GTC auch mal zum besten!

### edit
Mmh, bild taugt nix... Sch*** iphone, ich mach ein neues!


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (28. September 2013)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/2i/w0/2iw0m1ckbut6/large_NiklaserstesFully002.jpg?0


Ein Nobelhobel für den Junior. 
Mal ne doofe Frage: Wie kürzt man die Kurbellänge auf 155 mm?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (28. September 2013)

Vermutlich ab gesägt, rund geschliffen Loch gebohrt und passendes Gewinde gedreht sonst wüsste ich auch nicht wie  

nein ich möchte nicht in meiner Signatur stehen haben, dass ich diesen Beitrag mit meinem Handy xy mit Tapatalk x geschrieben habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (29. September 2013)

War gestern auf der ersten "richtigen Tour" mit Niklas 

Ich weiß nicht wer mehr Spaß hatte


----------



## Kai76 (30. September 2013)

Hallo,

hier mein AMS 125 auf der Porta Kanzel.















Gruß Kai


----------



## Boshard (30. September 2013)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> War gestern auf der ersten "richtigen Tour" mit Niklas
> 
> Ich weiß nicht wer mehr Spaß hatte



Was ist das Grüne für ein Cube?
kenne ich nicht.


----------



## nickxson (30. September 2013)

LastActionHero schrieb:


> Mein Reaction GTC auch mal zum besten!
> ### edit
> Mmh, bild taugt nix... Sch*** iphone, ich mach ein neues!



meins hier ist auch mit iphone, so schlechte bilder machen die aber nicht


----------



## Lazegalli (30. September 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Was ist das Grüne für ein Cube?
> kenne ich nicht.



Ist ein Cube AMS WLS Pro black anodized n green 2013


----------



## LastActionHero (30. September 2013)

nickxson schrieb:


> meins hier ist auch mit iphone, so schlechte bilder machen die aber nicht



Ja, weiss auch nicht, was hastn du für nen lenker und vorbau da dran?


----------



## GeneralDesert (30. September 2013)

Hoffentlich nicht die letzte Tour dieses Jahr


----------



## cabal06ba (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich weiß, über Geschmack lässt sich streiten, aber als ich heute für die Verkaufsbilder mein Stereo mal wieder aus dem Keller geholt habe, konnte ich mich für das schlicht schwarze Design irgendwie mehr begeistern als für die Regenbogen-Vielfalt aktueller Modelle...das "kleine Schwarze" ist halt einfach zeitlos und man sieht sich nie satt daran!


----------



## hec (6. Oktober 2013)

mein elite hpc, es sind noch ein paar kleinigkeiten zu tun aber der winter ist lang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (6. Oktober 2013)

Was willst du dann tun? Ich würde den Vorbau auf negativ drehen bzw. kürzen, das ist mir so beim Bild eingefallen.


----------



## hec (6. Oktober 2013)

-leichtere pedalen
-bremsleitungen kürzen
-gabel bekommt service und wird matt lackiert
-service der laufräder
-conti weisswand reifen
...

die gabel hat noch einen zu langen schaft, ich wollte ihn noch nicht kürzen, deswegen ist die optik auch noch nicht optimal. der vorbau ist nur ein 100mm syntace f109, sieht auf dem bild irgendwie länger aus


----------



## manurie (6. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es tatsächlich Conti Weisswandreifen, echt? Ich fahre nur Conti.

Der Rest ist ok und verständlich, wobei mein LRS keinen Service benötigt, keine Speiche locker und die Naben sind auch ok.


----------



## hec (7. Oktober 2013)

Naja, hatte kettenklemmer und der hat speichen beschädigt, zudem knacken die tune naben


----------



## manurie (7. Oktober 2013)

Achso, Kettenklemmer sind echt blöd, ich hab deswegen das Schaltwerk auch so eingestellt, dass es gerade noch so auf das grösste Ritzel geht.


----------



## Stefan92 (7. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
mein 2011er Analog im Karwendel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr Frodo (7. Oktober 2013)

@hec, sehr schickes Bike.
Ich habe mir Anfang diesen Jahres auch ein ELITE aufgebaut.
Auf 8,6Kg bin ich allerdings nicht runter gekommen.....





PS.: Das Bild ist vom Februar, da lag noch Schnee.


----------



## cabal06ba (7. Oktober 2013)

Tolle Ausstattung und schickes Design! Was sind das für Naben?


----------



## Herr Frodo (7. Oktober 2013)

Das sind Mavic Crossmax SLR Laufrad und Naben...


----------



## saxoholic (7. Oktober 2013)

Herr Frodo schrieb:


> ... Das Bild ist vom Februar, da lag noch Schnee.



Erinnere mich bloß nicht daran. Der Sch... geht bald wieder los.  Ich fahre zwar eigentlich den ganzen Winter durch, aber ausgeprägten Spaß macht's mir nicht.


----------



## manurie (8. Oktober 2013)

Im Schnee fahren macht schon Spass, wenn es nur nicht so kalt wäre. 

Das war der letzte Schnee den ich dies Jahr hatte.


----------



## knoerrli (8. Oktober 2013)

Hier nun auch mal wieder meine Trailrakete aka Cube Fritzz. Steht übrigens zum Verkauf... mehr Infos hier.


----------



## Herr Frodo (8. Oktober 2013)

Cool, da ist meines nicht mehr so allein hier ...


----------



## Donnerbolzen (8. Oktober 2013)

Cube AMS "Final Condition" (KS I950-R)


----------



## Vincy (8. Oktober 2013)

Chic  
Das Schaltwerk würde ich aber noch durch eins mit Shadow Plus ersetzen (weniger Kettenschlagen).


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (8. Oktober 2013)

Du bist totaler Fan von "Schatten Plus" kann dat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (11. Oktober 2013)

Dämon schrieb:


> Ja und tausch die vordere Bremsscheibe, das blau passt ja gar nicht...


Da stimm ich Dir voll zu sticht sich zu sehr mit dem Rot.

Gruß gpzmandel


----------



## Vincy (19. Oktober 2013)

*Cube Fritzzz "Action Team"*


----------



## GlockeGT (20. Oktober 2013)

Optisch Recht schick


----------



## Sirrah73 (20. Oktober 2013)

GlockeGT schrieb:


> Optisch Recht schick


Da kann man geteilter Meinung sein ....


----------



## Trust2k (20. Oktober 2013)

ich find die Farbe klasse 

aber leider gibt es die ja nicht für Normalsterbliche.

nur diese Wippengeschichte Fritzz und Stereo, mag mir nicht so gefallen.


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (20. Oktober 2013)

Mein Elite mit neuem Vorbau ..und neuem Sattel..


----------



## CubeFan1998 (20. Oktober 2013)

Was ist das denn für ein Sattel? 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben  now Free


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (20. Oktober 2013)

SLR Flow


----------



## CubeFan1998 (20. Oktober 2013)

Und bequem? 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben  now Free


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (20. Oktober 2013)

Ja der ist Super. Flext ganz gut.   Fahr den gleichen noch auf 2 anderen Rädern...

Gruss

Gesendet von meinem BlackBerry Runtime for Android Apps mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## franky2222 (21. Oktober 2013)

Mein Elite Super HPC SLT 29er Eigenbau


----------



## hec (21. Oktober 2013)

der rahmen mit dem rot is echt schön... hm soll ich doch auf 29" aufrüsten...


----------



## leseschaf (21. Oktober 2013)

Da schließe ich mich an, dagegen ist mein Rahmen ein Mauerblümchen ... und nicht nur der Rahmen.


----------



## Guerill0 (21. Oktober 2013)

franky2222 schrieb:


> Mein Elite Super HPC SLT 29er Eigenbau



Den Sattel hab ich noch nie kapiert, aber sonst wirklich schick 
Was sagt die Wage?


----------



## franky2222 (22. Oktober 2013)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Den Sattel hab ich noch nie kapiert, aber sonst wirklich schick
> Was sagt die Wage?



Die Waage zeigt 9,65 kg mit Pedalen an. 
Ist zwar kein Leichtbau, ich bin aber sehr zufrieden .
Ziel war unter 10 KG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (22. Oktober 2013)

Respekt 
Und das ohne grezwertige Hilfsmittel wie den Furiosen Pannenkönig...


----------



## daproblem (23. Oktober 2013)

Mein Cube Analog 



Wird nun durch ein Stereo SHPC Race 160 abgelöst, wer Interesse hat:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/cube-analog-mtb-in-18-zoll-gepflegter-zustand,-top-ausstattung!/152715439-217-9064


----------



## Eddieman (30. Oktober 2013)

Hat sich schon erledigt


----------



## Dominik1982 (30. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich nutze mal diese Thread hier um mich vorzustellen. Ich heiße Dominik und komme aus dem schönen Sauerland. Bin vor vielen Jahren schon Mountainbike gefahren (wenn man das überhaupt MTB nennen kann > Baumarktfahrrad) bis es mir geklaut wurde (worüber ich nicht sonderlich traurig bin). Jetzt habe ich mir als Wiedereinsteiger ein Cube XMS 2013 gegönnt. Hier ein Foto meiner heutigen Tour.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (30. Oktober 2013)

Mion, 

Willkommen im Forum. Schickes Cube hast du da. Aber Pass auf das Bike besser auf als auf dein Baumarkt Rad 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Peppi84 (30. Oktober 2013)

Heut mal wieder ne kleine Tour über heimische trails und Waldautobahn und nen schönen spot zum knipsen gefunden...wer macht den Grafitti mitten im Wald


----------



## gpzmandel (30. Oktober 2013)

franky2222 schrieb:


> Mein Elite Super HPC SLT 29er Eigenbau


Hallo Franky sehr schönes Bike, sag mal was ist das für eine Gabel und was haste bezahlt. Ich möchte mir ein Cube Reacation 29 aufbauen Rahmen habe ich schon 2013er.
Danke und Gruß Maik


----------



## Dominik1982 (31. Oktober 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Mion,
> 
> Willkommen im Forum. Schickes Cube hast du da. Aber Pass auf das Bike besser auf als auf dein Baumarkt Rad
> 
> Mit dem Handy geschrieben



Danke danke 


kein Sorge das hier wird nirgendwo mit Fahrradschloss abgestellt sondern bleibt schön sicher im verschlossenen Keller.


----------



## franky2222 (31. Oktober 2013)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Hallo Franky sehr schönes Bike, sag mal was ist das für eine Gabel und was haste bezahlt. Ich möchte mir ein Cube Reacation 29 aufbauen Rahmen habe ich schon 2013er.
> Danke und Gruß Maik



Ist eine SID Brain aus einem Specialized. 
Gekostet hat die nix, die hatte ich aus meinem Epic übrig.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## CubeFan1998 (31. Oktober 2013)

Dominik1982 schrieb:


> Danke danke
> 
> 
> kein Sorge das hier wird nirgendwo mit Fahrradschloss abgestellt sondern bleibt schön sicher im verschlossenen Keller.



Dann ist ja gut. Kurz mal vorm Supermarkt abstellen sollte aber noch drin sein. 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## finnmax (3. November 2013)

mal meines..


----------



## rosso19842 (3. November 2013)

So gestern war ich auch unterwegs...bei schönen Wetter kann ja jeder fahren


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (4. November 2013)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> So gestern war ich auch unterwegs...bei schönen Wetter kann ja jeder fahren
> 
> 
> Sehr schönes Bike und die Gegend ist auch Klasse.. Wo warst denn da unterwegs ?
> ...


----------



## xerto (4. November 2013)

das sieht nach spessart dem hahnenkamm aus, oder?


----------



## rosso19842 (4. November 2013)

@Bianchi_EV4 

Danke!!


Ja Xerto hat Recht...das ist der Hahnekamm See.
Wir können uns hier nicht beschweren...gibt genug zum Radeln und der Spessart ist auch nicht weit weg


----------



## KarstenG (9. November 2013)

So dann mal meins, gestern erstanden.


----------



## xerto (9. November 2013)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> Ja Xerto hat Recht...das ist der Hahnekamm See.
> Wir können uns hier nicht beschweren...gibt genug zum Radeln und der Spessart ist auch nicht weit weg



das ist doch ein traumrevier für biker, oder?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (10. November 2013)




----------



## rosso19842 (11. November 2013)

xerto schrieb:


> das ist doch ein traumrevier für biker, oder?


 
Ja wir haben es schon schön aber die Berge sind doch noch viel schöner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr Frodo (14. November 2013)

Montag eingetroffen und gleich aufgebaut.
Hammerteil.!
Am Wochenende der erste Ausritt...


----------



## deathmetal (14. November 2013)

Sieht echt gut aus in grün!


----------



## Dämon__ (14. November 2013)




----------



## tantemucki (14. November 2013)

Sehr schön!  
Das wirds bei mir wohl auch werden 
Was ist das denn für ne Größe, 18"? Und das tatsächliche Gewicht würde mich ja nun auch interessieren!!!!

Have Fun!


----------



## Herr Frodo (14. November 2013)

Hi, 
wir haben zwei im Laden.
Meines hier ist in 16" und wiegt mit den Pedalen und 203er Scheibe vorn 13.41kg.
Das andere ist in 18" und hat ohne Pedale 13,1kg.
Die auf der Cube-Site angegebenen 12,3 sind leider nicht ganz realistisch...


----------



## tantemucki (14. November 2013)

Ja, das dachte ich mir schon.....
Thanx für die Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## penoepel (17. November 2013)

Nach Rahmenriss.....2012er Reaction mit neuem, 2014er Rahmen


----------



## chris4real (17. November 2013)

Das erste Pic habe ich schonmal vor paar Jahren hochgeladen, nur zum vergleich. Der Rahmen wurde wegen einem Riss in 2008 getauscht.

Dann Komplettumbau 2013  (Laufräder, Sattelstütze und Steuersatz noch Original)

Ja ich weiß ... die Reflektoren sind damals schon nicht gut angekommen


----------



## daproblem (18. November 2013)

Stereo Love  (GoPro Schnappschuss)


----------



## Guerill0 (18. November 2013)

Das Winterbike ist startklar. 
Mal über den eigenen Schatten gesprungen und so ein 29er an Land gezogen. 
Ab nächste Woche, dann mit Recon und Reifenupdate.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (18. November 2013)

Was gibts denn für reifen? 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Guerill0 (18. November 2013)

Der liegt schon bereit:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...DualCompound-Faltreifen---Auslaufmodell-.html

nen MK2 in 2,4 hätt ich auch noch da, falls der Beaver vorne zu dünn is


----------



## deepmode (19. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mein Schatz...






 mit Update....









Grüsse


----------



## CubeFan1998 (19. November 2013)

deepmode schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier mein Schatz...
> 
> ...



Funktionieren die Bilder nur bei mir nicht? 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. November 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Funktionieren die Bilder nur bei mir nicht?



 Angemeldet? Sind zwar viel zu klein für so ein tolles Bike - aber man kann ja durch anklicken..... Feines Teil! Schwarz ist eben zeitlos schön!


----------



## janmethner (19. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen - bin neu hier. Hab mir gestern das Cube LTD Pro 29 bestellt...es sollte morgen oder übermorgen fertig sein meinte der Händler. Bilder folgen dann natürlich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (19. November 2013)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Angemeldet? Sind zwar viel zu klein für so ein tolles Bike - aber man kann ja durch anklicken..... Feines Teil! Schwarz ist eben zeitlos schön!



Ja bin angemeldet würde es echt gern sehen. Hat sich erledigt, ging komischer Weise nur auf meinem Handy nicht. 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Chris-Lange (19. November 2013)

Reaction, im Musikzimmer meiner Frau.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (19. November 2013)

Chris-Lange schrieb:


> Reaction, im Musikzimmer meiner Frau.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 262495
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 262496



Deine Frau hat sich bestimmt gefreut.


----------



## janmethner (19. November 2013)

So lange er mit seinem Reaction nicht kreuz und quer durchs Musikzimmer gedüst ist.... 
Aber schickes Bike...die Farbe gefällt mir.



kaktusflo schrieb:


> Weil es einen mit Stolz und einer gewissen  Zufriedenheit erfüllt, wenn man aus EIGENER Kraft nen ordentlichen Berg  hoch ist, man runterschaut und sagen kann YES!!!! Nur dann kann ich mich  so richtig auf die geile Abfahrt freuen!
> 
> Wenn ich dann hier bei mir die e-bike-Fahrer sehe, die mit viel zu engen  Radklamotten und übergewicht am Berg an einem vorbeiziehen und sich  dann oben an der Hütte erst mal hinsetzten und ein Hefe bestellen, sich  dann damit brüsten was sie doch eben für eine tolle Leistung erbracht  haben!?!?!?
> 
> ...



Sehe ich ja im Prinzip genauso. Ich würde so einen Motor niemals auch  nur in die Nähe meines Bikes lassen! Aber ich sage auch: Leben und leben  lassen. Wer lieber mit dem Pedelec-MTB fährt - bitteschön. Hab ich kein  Problem damit. Nur wenn sich jemand, der nun nicht alt oder krank ist,  sich allzusehr mit seiner Leistung brüsten würde....der bekäme dann von  mir schon einen dezenten Hinweis auf den Motor, den er in seiner Kiste  verbaut hat.... 
Für ältere und kranke Menschen finde ich E-Bikes klasse. Stellt euch mal  vor, ihr habt einen schweren Sturz mit eurem Bike, seid schwer verletzt  und könnt hinterher nicht mehr so fahren wie früher....die Kraft ist  nicht mehr so da. Dann ist ein E-Bike eine legitime Möglichkeit,  überhaupt wieder Touren zu fahren. 
Klar - irgendwelche kerngesunden Mittzwanziger oder -dreißiger, die  mitleidig grinsend auf ihrem E-Bike an mir vorbeiziehen, die sollten  vielleicht doch lieber ohne Motor auf nen Trail gehen. Ist sonst schon  etwas lächerlich....


----------



## janmethner (19. November 2013)

Versehentlicher Doppelpost - kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## Chris-Lange (19. November 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Deine Frau hat sich bestimmt gefreut.



In der Werkstatt ist es mir zu kalt und meine Frau war es die zuerst im Musikzimmer rumfahren musste....


----------



## CubeFan1998 (19. November 2013)

janmethner schrieb:


> Sehe ich ja im Prinzip genauso. Ich würde so einen Motor niemals auch  nur in die Nähe meines Bikes lassen! Aber ich sage auch: Leben und leben  lassen. Wer lieber mit dem Pedelec-MTB fährt - bitteschön. Hab ich kein  Problem damit. Nur wenn sich jemand, der nun nicht alt oder krank ist,  sich allzusehr mit seiner Leistung brüsten würde....der bekäme dann von  mir schon einen dezenten Hinweis auf den Motor, den er in seiner Kiste  verbaut hat....
> Für ältere und kranke Menschen finde ich E-Bikes klasse. Stellt euch mal  vor, ihr habt einen schweren Sturz mit eurem Bike, seid schwer verletzt  und könnt hinterher nicht mehr so fahren wie früher....die Kraft ist  nicht mehr so da. Dann ist ein E-Bike eine legitime Möglichkeit,  überhaupt wieder Touren zu fahren.
> Klar - irgendwelche kerngesunden Mittzwanziger oder -dreißiger, die  mitleidig grinsend auf ihrem E-Bike an mir vorbeiziehen, die sollten  vielleicht doch lieber ohne Motor auf nen Trail gehen. Ist sonst schon  etwas lächerlich....



Das Lustige ist ja das die meisten auf ihren Pedelecs trotzdem langsamer sind, sowohl bergauf als auch Bergab. War letztens mit einem Kollegen gefahren der mit seinem E-MTB und wir hatten uns ein wenig verfahren und sein Akku war leer, muhahaha  schon doof dann noch 500 hm mit 20 kg zu fahren 



Chris-Lange schrieb:


> In der Werkstatt ist es mir zu kalt und meine Frau war es die zuerst im Musikzimmer rumfahren musste....stundenlang
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 262501



Uh aber keine Bremsspuren hinterlassen, hast du Schnellspanner?


----------



## kreisbremser (20. November 2013)

Chris-Lange schrieb:


> Reaction, im Musikzimmer meiner Frau.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 262495
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 262496



ich bin zwar unmusikalisch und musikzimmerlos, aber als der karton heut bei mir gelandet ist, war das wie musik für meine augen. was mich stört ist der eine verlorene außenzug/leitung. optisch fänd ich es besser, der wäre auch noch im rahmen.


----------



## Chris-Lange (20. November 2013)

fridjof schrieb:


> ich bin zwar unmusikalisch und musikzimmerlos, aber als der karton heut bei mir gelandet ist, war das wie musik für meine augen. was mich stört ist der eine verlorene außenzug/leitung. optisch fänd ich es besser, der wäre auch noch im rahmen.



Der stört mich ebenso. Kann gar nicht nachvollziehen, warum dies so von Cube gelösst wurde, wo das Bike ja sonst durchgestylt wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janmethner (20. November 2013)

Och menno....ich blättere gerade den Thread hier durch und sehe die ganzen Bilder eurer schönen Bikes während ich warte, dass der Anruf vom Händler kommt, dass mein Cube abholfertig ist. 
Und draußen scheint etwas die Sonne....das wäre sooo schön für eine erste kleine Runde!


----------



## der_seri (21. November 2013)

Mein AMS 130 Race (26") vor einem bekannten Bauwerk:

http://postimg.org/image/46ofx6mxn/

War noch etwas früher in diesem Jahr :/


----------



## stonele (21. November 2013)

Chris-Lange schrieb:


> Der stört mich ebenso. Kann gar nicht nachvollziehen, warum dies so von Cube gelösst wurde, wo das Bike ja sonst durchgestylt wurde.



Finde ich auch schade. Vermutlich wäre es schwieriger die Hydraulik Bremsleitung durchzuführen. Beim wechseln müsste man das Bremssystem neu füllen.


----------



## Kraksler (21. November 2013)

der_seri schrieb:


> Mein AMS 130 Race (26") vor einem bekannten Bauwerk:
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/46ofx6mxn/
> 
> War noch etwas früher in diesem Jahr :/



Wie ich sehe hast Du einen 56cm Rahmen. Wie groß bist Du, bzw. welche Schrittlänge haste? Bin 1,86 aber mit 95 Schrittlänge und habe seit einem Jahr auch ein AMS 130 mit 56'er Rahmen.

Habe dann den Sattel ganz nach hinten gemacht damit die kniemitte über der Pedal Achse ist. Das Rad kommt mir was groß vor. Wie ist es bei Dir?


----------



## janmethner (21. November 2013)

Endlich konnte ich mein Cube LTD Pro abholen. Bin gerade von der Jungfernfahrt vom Händler nach Hause gekommen - ca. 12km. 
Die ersten paar Kilometer war es ungewohnt....das LTD Pro ist mein erstes 29" Bike. 
Aber das war nur eine kurze Umgewöhnung - es fährt sich fantastisch! Man gleitet viel ruhiger dahin...aber verdammt schnell. Gut, dass mein altes Bulls auch schon recht flott war - sonst müsste ich mich da erstmal umgewöhnen. 
War eine sehr schöne erste Fahrt. Hier mal zwei Bilder, die ich auf der Jungfernfahrt geschossen habe. Ich weiss....Schmutzfänger sind noch dran. Das ging vom Transport her am besten - also hab ich sie drangelassen. Der Aufkleber vom Händler kommt aber irgendwann mal runter....den mitten auf den Rahmen zu pappen - also wirklich! 









Bin eben noch eine kleine Tour....nur mal eben ne knappe Stunde durch die Gegend gefahren und hab mein LTD mal "eingeweiht" - sprich, die erste Geländefahrt gemacht. Erst durch etwas Schlamm und Matsch und zum Schluss eine abschüssige Piste durch den Wald. So sah es dann hinterher aus....jetzt sind nur noch die Reifen dreckig, da ich es geputzt habe:


----------



## divzeploe (21. November 2013)

Hier mal mein etwas aufpoliertes 2003 Cube acid.
Das treuste Bike das ich je hatte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janmethner (22. November 2013)

Schönes Acid - mal ein anderes, schlichteres Design als die meisten Acids hier.


----------



## der_seri (22. November 2013)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe hast Du einen 56cm Rahmen. Wie groß bist Du, bzw. welche Schrittlänge haste? Bin 1,86 aber mit 95 Schrittlänge und habe seit einem Jahr auch ein AMS 130 mit 56'er Rahmen.
> 
> Habe dann den Sattel ganz nach hinten gemacht damit die kniemitte über der Pedal Achse ist. Das Rad kommt mir was groß vor. Wie ist es bei Dir?


Hi Kraksler, ähnlich, bin auch 1,86, allerdings nur 90er Schrittlänge.. 95 ist ja krass, und ich dachte immer, ich hätte lange Beine! 
Ergo muss ich den Sattel auch nicht soweit nach hinten machen. Ich hatte die Einstellung zusammen mit dem Händler, wo ich's gekauft habe (Fahrrad Rabe in München) gemacht. Passt mir eigentlich ganz gut..


----------



## Herr Frodo (22. November 2013)

Das Grün wirk mit jeder Kamera anders als es wirklich ist.
Ist eigentlich dünkler als auf den Bildern...


----------



## the_simon (23. November 2013)

Herr Frodo schrieb:


>





sehr geiles Teil!


----------



## Soldi (23. November 2013)

Herr Frodo schrieb:


> Das Grün wirk mit jeder Kamera anders als es wirklich ist.
> Ist eigentlich dünkler als auf den Bildern...
> [/URL]



Ist das jetzt das erste Userbild eines 2014er Stereos hier?


----------



## Herr Frodo (23. November 2013)

Auf der vorherigen Seite ist noch eins von mir.
Da stehts aber noch brav vor der Garage.....


----------



## stromb6 (23. November 2013)

@ Frodo

Echt schönes Bike. Aber die Pedale sind noch verbesserungswürdig.


----------



## janmethner (23. November 2013)

Ja, das Stereo ist schon ein Leckerchen... 
Aber 4.000 Tacken hab ich nicht einfach mal übrig und als jemand, der gerade erst beginnt, etwas mehr ins Gelände zu fahren, brauche ich kein Fully. Und mein LTD Pro ist ein Traum.... *schwärm* 
Aber vielleicht in ein paar Jahren.....mal sehen.


----------



## Herr Frodo (24. November 2013)

@stromb6

Was würdest für Pedale vorschlagen.?
Soll auf jeden Fall ne Click/Plattform-kombi sein...


----------



## CubeFan1998 (24. November 2013)

Ich würde kein Kombi nehmen de sind einfach doof kauf dir lieber ein paar richtige klickies und ein paar richtige Plattform 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetal (24. November 2013)

Vielleicht was "zwischendrin", also z.B. XTR Trail (oder XT etc.). Fahre die auch, und man hat nen besseren Stand als auf den kleinen XTRs.


----------



## stromb6 (24. November 2013)

Herr Frodo schrieb:


> @stromb6
> 
> Was würdest für Pedale vorschlagen.?
> Soll auf jeden Fall ne Click/Plattform-kombi sein...



Ich halte auch nix von kombinierten Pedalen. Jetzt im Winter stellt sich die Frage eh nicht, ich würde auf Schnee und Eis niemals Clickies fahren.
Ich bin seit einem Jahr nun komplett auf Flat umgestiegen und super zufrieden damit. Ich fahre zur Zeit auf allen Bikes DMR Vault Pedale. Die gäbe es übrigens auch in grün!

Wenn du Beides haben willst würde ich auch je ein Click- und ein Flat Pedal kaufen.


----------



## Herr Frodo (24. November 2013)

Die XT mit Käfig habe ich auch schon gefahren, hat mir nicht so gefallen. 
Heute nochmal mit nem Kollegen im Schnee gewesen...Top Wetter...Null Aussicht, aber geil wars.!


----------



## daproblem (24. November 2013)

Noch ohne Schnee


----------



## Lane6Riders (25. November 2013)

Richtig geiles Ding!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AErmLIGIpg"]Ride your MTB and live your Dream - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## mathijsen (26. November 2013)

Dirtmaster2012 schrieb:


> Richtig geiles Ding!
> 
> Ride your MTB and live your Dream - YouTube



Ja, wir wissen jetzt, das du n tolles Video gemacht hast. Musst dewegen aber nicht alle möglichen Threads damit vollspamen.
-----

Hier nochmal ein paar Bilder von meinem Analogue. Seit drei Jahren das erste Mal wieder nicht nur grob abgespritzt, sondern richtig geputzt!


----------



## madmaxmatt (4. Dezember 2013)

Sag mal hat eigentlich irgendwer schon ein 120er Cube (gesehen?) und könnte hier mal ein bild posten? Das 120er Stereo juckt mich ungemein...


----------



## kaktusflo (10. Dezember 2013)

Da könnt ihr sagen was ihr wollt  das "alte" Stereo ist einfach schöner als das neue! Hab noch eins bei meinem Händler bekommen ... mit ganz guten Parts wie ich finde!





















Meine cube "Werkstatt"


----------



## Guerill0 (10. Dezember 2013)

Schöner Fuhrpark. 
Ich werd mir mit dem neuen Sting wohl auch noch ein drittes Cube holen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (12. Dezember 2013)

Bitte Klicken und Sternchen drücken für den Kleinen Racer mit seinem Cube ... für's Foto der Woche 

Hier der Link zum Foto:  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1529283


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (12. Dezember 2013)

Na, da hat doch sicher wieder jemand mit Photoshop herumhantiert. 
Aber dennoch: geiles Bild!


----------



## oliver13007 (12. Dezember 2013)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Na, da hat doch sicher wieder jemand mit Photoshop herumhantiert.
> Aber dennoch: geiles Bild!



Ein Bisschen  der kleine Mann ist erst 3 Jahre alt


----------



## Dämon__ (12. Dezember 2013)




----------



## janmethner (12. Dezember 2013)

Süßes Foto! Naja...früh übt sich, wer mal ein echter Cube-Rider werden will! ;-)
Ich wünsche dem Kleinen noch viel Spaß mit seinem Cube!


----------



## Vincy (12. Dezember 2013)

Früh übt sich, was mal ein Meister werden will!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatcartman (14. Dezember 2013)

Das wahrscheinliche einzigste AMS 110 PRO 2013 in diesem Forum?...


 

Nach der heutigen Tour. 
Kurbel und Umwerfer wurden bereits getauscht. Weitere Umbaumaßnahmen sind geplant.


----------



## xerto (15. Dezember 2013)

fatcartman schrieb:


> Das wahrscheinliche einzigste AMS 110 PRO 2013 in diesem Forum?...



nee 








iss aber nicht mehr modern mit wenig federweg durch den wald zu fahren 

man fährt jetzt mindestens 140mm besser 160mm auf dem waldweg.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Dezember 2013)

xerto schrieb:


> ..iss aber nicht mehr modern mit wenig federweg durch den wald zu fahren
> man fährt jetzt mindestens 140mm besser 160mm auf dem waldweg.




 Dann muss ich da jetzt einen Bogen drum machen. Na ja, Radweg reicht ja eigentlich auch.


----------



## fatcartman (16. Dezember 2013)

xerto schrieb:


> nee


Dann wenigstens in Grün? 



xerto schrieb:


> iss aber nicht mehr modern mit wenig federweg durch den wald zu fahren
> man fährt jetzt mindestens 140mm besser 160mm auf dem waldweg.


Komisch, ich bin bis jetzt auch mit nur 80 mm an der Front ausgekommen. 
Ist natürlich kein Vergleich mit dem AMS jetzt. 
Davon abgesehen, muss man ja mindestens 27,5 Zoll Laufräder haben...


----------



## xerto (16. Dezember 2013)

fatcartman schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, muss man ja mindestens 27,5 Zoll Laufräder haben...



tja so ist das leben jetzt als moderner biker


die alten fahren noch 26 zoll und 110 mm federweg...

wobei ich auch schon seit jahren stereo im taunus fahre...

kann man auch über zuviel federweg (140mm) diskuttieren


aber das ams ist super. leicht und schnell und bergab ok 

grün verstehe ich nicht? was hast damit gemeint?


----------



## MaMo77 (17. Dezember 2013)

Meins  :


----------



## GlockeGT (17. Dezember 2013)

Sieht gut aus!


----------



## fatcartman (17. Dezember 2013)

xerto schrieb:


> grün verstehe ich nicht? was hast damit gemeint?


AMS 110 Pro black 'n grey 'n green...


----------



## xerto (17. Dezember 2013)

fatcartman schrieb:


> AMS 110 Pro black 'n grey 'n green...



hokidoki


----------



## daproblem (17. Dezember 2013)

War heute mit dem Stereo und der Spiegellosen unterwegs... bei genialem Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackDaddel (18. Dezember 2013)

Mein neues


----------



## battiwr (18. Dezember 2013)

mein scr und mein stereo


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (18. Dezember 2013)




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. Dezember 2013)

Das Wetter wird hier auch endlich wieder etwas trockener nach gefühlten 3 Monaten Dauerregen! [/quote]


----------



## xerto (20. Dezember 2013)

Hübsches bike in gelb....

ist das auch tourentauglich? oder nur bergab einsetzbar?


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. Dezember 2013)

Nun, ich persl. finde, dass es durchaus tourentauglich ist (lange Sattelstütze vorausgesetzt).
Bin vorher ein Stereo gefahren und konnte (außer man steigt ab und muss die Kiste schleppen) keinen deutlichen Unterschied (was die tourentauglichkeit betrifft) spüren. 
Ich muss aber auch zugeben, dass der Kauf eine "will haben" Entscheidung war. 
Ausreizen kann ich dieses bike bei weitem nicht, zumal mir auch hier in der Gegend die Möglichkeiten dazu fehlen.

Fahre aber problemlos bis zu 60 km mit dem Hanzz.
Mehr müsste auch drin sein, aber dann steige ich meist vorher auf mein Reaction um!


----------



## Donnerbolzen (20. Dezember 2013)

Am Wochende wird die Pike getestet


----------



## 1PocketRocket (25. Dezember 2013)

Meins
als noch alles Blümchen war........


----------



## StereoBifi (28. Dezember 2013)

Mein Hobel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nmnn (29. Dezember 2013)

Dann schließe ich mich nun endlich mal euch allen an, und stelle die ersten Bilder meines AMS hier ein.











Der Original Zustand ist es nicht mehr ganz und es ist noch einiges geplant.

Der Einsatzzweck geht derzeit eher in Richtung Trail/Enduro. Das nächste Bike wird deshalb etwas mehr Federweg besitzen


----------



## -CubeRider- (30. Dezember 2013)

Mein Cube LTD Race mit neuen Modifikationen :
2 Rocket Ron EVO
XT Kurbel
Ritchey WCS 260 Vorbau in 90mm
Truvativ Stylo T40 Flatbar
Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio
Ritchey WCS Sattelstütze
FUN WORKS Sattelklemme
SRAM Schraubgriffe
Brakeforceone BFO1 Bremse


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. Dezember 2013)

StereoBifi schrieb:


> Mein HobelAnhang anzeigen 265337


 
Servus Daniel

Klasse Teil 

Meins ( 26" Fritzz 180  ) sollte nächste Woche auch bei meinem Händler eintreffen , damit er die Saint-Bremsen und die 150er Reverb montieren kann.

Ich hoffe mal , daß ich mein neues Radel dann übernächste Woche in meine Arme schließen kann.


----------



## Heiko1987 (30. Dezember 2013)

hier mal meins...nichts besonderes,aber mir reichts zum km fressen;-)


----------



## CubeFan1998 (30. Dezember 2013)

Wie schauts mit einer Teile Liste aus? Wurde mich mal interessieren ist ein analog oder?

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Heiko1987 (30. Dezember 2013)

ja klar kein ding;-)
ja ist jetzt ein analogwar ursprünglich ein ltd in rot-weiß...bis zum rahmentausch(auf Garantie).
Teile-Liste:
Reverse ComponentsEscape Pedal schwarz
Magura MTC Bremse 180/180 mit Ashima Adaptern für 6Loch auf Centerlock
Sixpack RacingChopstick Schnellspanner Set blau
Sixpack RacingCockring Sattelklemme blau 34,9mm
Easton Sattelstütze
Easton Vorbau
Lenker BBB BHB-06 40mm Rise
SQLAB. Fitness Sattel 610 Gel, 16cm
Schaltung 3x10 Shimano SLX-XT Mix
Reifen Schwalbe Rapid Rob
CUBE HPA Alu Flaschenhalter blau matt 2x
RADON High Power LED Lampe mit ca.900Lumen
SQlab.711 SY Lenkergriff kurz M
Sigma SportCuberider II Rückleuchte schwarz
Magura Ventilkappen
Klingel BBB Weiß
Satteltasche Abus 
Rücklicht Blackburn Mars
Alexrims EN 24 Laufradsatz
KMC X10 L Gold 10-fach Kette
TopeakRace Rocket HP silber Pumpe
das dürfte es gewesen sein;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (30. Dezember 2013)

Schick, schick sind die sixpack schnellspanner schon mal aufgegangen?

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Heiko1987 (31. Dezember 2013)

Danke;-).Nein..habe damit noch keine probleme gehabt..fahre damit allerdings such erst seit ca.500km


----------



## Gummihammer (31. Dezember 2013)

was hat's denn mit dem seltsamen code am oberrohr auf sich? ist das ne art "registrierung" oder erfährt man da, wo man cube bikes kaufen kann?
ich finds ziemlich aufdringlich und frage mich, ob das nur ein aufkleber ist oder etwa unter klarlack?


----------



## Heiko1987 (31. Dezember 2013)

Nein das ist ein qr-code von sixpack racing..als aufkleber.den habe ich selber aufgeklebt...um sixpack ein bisschen zu bewerben,da ich dort sehr mit dem Kundenservice und den daraus resultierenden sehr guten teilepreise sehr zufrieden war;-)


----------



## Lateiner (31. Dezember 2013)

@Heiko1987 macht das deiner Pumpe nichts wenn die immer am Rahmen dran ist wo der ganze Schlamm hinkommt? Oder fährst du bei schlamm nicht ?


----------



## Heiko1987 (31. Dezember 2013)

ne der macht das nichts aus...die ist ja oben mit ner gummikappe geschützt..fahre so jetzt schon seit fast 2 jahren ohne Probleme


----------



## Donnerbolzen (31. Dezember 2013)

Letzte Bilder von 2013 (30.12.2013)


----------



## CubeFan1998 (31. Dezember 2013)

So jetzt nochmal ein paar Bilder von meiner letzten "Tour" dieses Jahr, leider war sie nach 4,07 km zu ende dank einer gerissenen Kette ein Glück war ich noch nicht weit von Zuhause weg. Und so konnte ich abgekürzt noch 1,5 km laufen. 
















Änderungen zum Original: Shimano BR-M395 Acera Bremse durch ein paar Shimano BR-M675 SLX getauscht, Shimano Deore Trigger durch Shimano XT Trigger getauscht und noch die Standard Easton Sattelstütze durch eine FSA SL-K Stütze aus Carbon getauscht, Gewicht war hier ehr nebensächlich aber ich fand sie vom Design her schön.

Naja und natürlich ne neue Kette. 

So und jetzt wünsche euch einen guten rutsch


----------



## janmethner (1. Januar 2014)

Oh - na dann hoffe ich, dass du noch eine Ersatzkette hast und trotz des Kettenrisses gut reingerutscht bist.


----------



## Gummihammer (1. Januar 2014)

Heiko1987 schrieb:


> Nein das ist ein qr-code von sixpack racing..als aufkleber.den habe ich selber aufgeklebt...um sixpack ein bisschen zu bewerben,da ich dort sehr mit dem Kundenservice und den daraus resultierenden sehr guten teilepreise sehr zufrieden war;-)



wo stellst du dein rad denn ab, dass jemand auf die idee kommen könnte, den code zu scannen? am bahnhof?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko1987 (1. Januar 2014)

Unter anderem auch da..ja.überall eigentlich.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (1. Januar 2014)

janmethner schrieb:


> Oh - na dann hoffe ich, dass du noch eine Ersatzkette hast und trotz des Kettenrisses gut reingerutscht bist.



Ne Ersatz kette hatte ich natürlich nicht, werde mir morgen ne neue holen aber leider wurde aus der eigentlich geplanten Neujahrs Tour nichts naja doof gelaufen morgens gibts ne neue.


----------



## viggen (4. Januar 2014)

Hallo

Hier mein Cube Reaction GTC pro 2012....



















Warte noch auf die neue Crankbrothers Cobalt.........


----------



## Boshard (4. Januar 2014)

Schaut ja gut aus den Rad nur die Bremsleitung ist ein bisschen zu lang.


----------



## viggen (4. Januar 2014)

Ja da hast du recht, ich warte bis die Räder da sind dann wird alles zusammen gemacht. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boshard (6. Januar 2014)

Hier mal meine Neuste Errungenschaft aus den Hause Cube.
Gab es im Dezember zum Geburtstag ein Cube AMS 130 Pro von 2013 gekauft.

Hab den Aktuell 3 Cube Räder
Fritzz Pro 2012 , Peloton Race 2012 und das AMS 130 Pro 2013


----------



## Jabberwoky (6. Januar 2014)

Hier mal mein Eigenbaufbau eines* CUBE 120 AMS Race* Rahmens. Bin noch nicht ganz fertig. Werde wohl noch einen Dämpfer Rock Shox Monarch XX und die entsprechende Lenkerfernbedienung für Dämpfer und Gabel montieren. Ansonsten bleibt es so. Jetzt muss sich nur noch der Fahrer dem Niveau des Bikes anpassen und da sehe ich mal ein Problem ;-) .



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



*Teileliste:*
Rahmen: Cube AMS 120 29er
Federgabel: Rock Shox SID XX 120
Steuersatz: Cane Creek 40er
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS
Dämpfer: Fox Float CTD BV SV
Umwerfer: Shimano XT Direct Mount
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT Shadow
Kassette: Shimano XT CS-M771-10 / 11-36
Shifter: Shimano XT Rapid Fire
Kurbel: Shimano XT FC-M 782  40/30/22 175 mm
Bremse: Shimano XT vorne 203mm/ hinten 180mm
Laufradsatz: Mavic Crossride 29 / vorne Steckachse 15mm / hinten X12 142-12
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25
Sattelstütze: Crank Brothers Kronolog
Sattelklemme: SixPack
Sattel: SqLab 611 active


----------



## manurie (6. Januar 2014)

Eigenaufbau finde ich immer Klasse, denn komplett kaufen kann ja jeder. Blau scheint wohl deine Lieblingsfarbe zu sein.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (6. Januar 2014)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Eigenbaufbau eines* CUBE 120 AMS Race* Rahmens. Bin noch nicht ganz fertig. Werde wohl noch einen Dämpfer Rock Shox Monarch XX und die entsprechende Lenkerfernbedienung für Dämpfer und Gabel montieren. Ansonsten bleibt es so. Jetzt muss sich nur noch der Fahrer dem Niveau des Bikes anpassen und da sehe ich mal ein Problem ;-) .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo hast du eigentlich diese Blauen Bremsleitungen her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (6. Januar 2014)

hier z.B.
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...--21503.html?gclid=CL6zpfC36rsCFcud3godNz4Anw


----------



## schlammzwerg (6. Januar 2014)

Hey, habe mir jetzt im September ein 2013 AMS 150 Pro geholt. Bisherige Umbauten/Verbesserungen: Rock Shox Reverb, SLX-Kurbeln, Schwalbe Fat Albert Reifen, und die Magura MT 02 fliegt jetzt runter und es kommt die Shimano SLX Bremse mit 203/180mm drauf. Pedale Sudpin III in Grün. Bin mit dem Rad zufrieden, wenn die Bremse gewechselt ist, dann ist es für mich perfekt


----------



## Jabberwoky (6. Januar 2014)

manurie schrieb:


> Eigenaufbau finde ich immer Klasse, denn komplett kaufen kann ja jeder. Blau scheint wohl deine Lieblingsfarbe zu sein.


Jawoll..... Fertig kaufen kann jeder, Selbst ist der Mann. Ob es dann günstiger wie ein fertiges Rad ist bezweifele ich jetzt mal. Habe es nicht  und will es auch nicht nach rechnen. Allerdings ist dann das am Bike was ich gerne habe oder meine haben zu müssen. Kompromisse muss ich damit auch nicht eingehen. Zur Farbe blau ..... zu allem Überfluß habe ich auch noch blaue Augen. ;-)



CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Wo hast du eigentlich diese Blauen Bremsleitungen her?


TNC ist zu teuer, bei Radsport Erdmann kannste die Farbe und die Länge Deiner Wahl nehmen, einen Anschlußset dazu und fertig. Allerdings solltest du schon Wissen was Du da machst. Geht schließlich um die Bremse!!! Erdmann bietet auch gegen Einwurf kleiner Münzen den kompletten Umbau an. Einfach auf der Seite mal surfen.

http://www.radsport-erdmann.de/Fahr...en-uni.html?XTCsid=c5iadkrh483qi7jj9maa9ubfd2


----------



## battiwr (7. Januar 2014)

@schlammzwerg: ist es nicht für ein Pro etwas zu schmal ausgestattet?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## CelticTiger (10. Januar 2014)

So, mittlweile ist mein gutes, altes Schaukelpferd, das immerhin schon drei Jahre und fast 13.000km auf dem Buckel hat, im Endzustand. Komplettiert wurde es mit DT Tricons, einer Reverb Stealth und einem diskreten Paar Ergongriffe, denen man die Herkunft nicht gleich ansieht. Talas und RP 23 erfüllen nach einem neuen Set Up ihre Dienste immer noch tadellos, ebenso wie der (fast) unkaputtbare Shimano Antrieb und die gut dosierbaren Formula R1, die ich allerdings wegen des lästigen Getöses mit XT-Scheiben nachrüstete. Seit dem ist Ruhe in der Kiste, was leider nur für die Bremsen gilt. Der Freilauf der Tricons ist nämlich noch ein Stück lauter als der der bisher gefahrenen OEM DT XPW 1600. Auch hier ist die Fettpackung zwischen den Zahnscheiben nach zwei bis drei Wochen so weit an den Rand gedrückt, so daß sie wieder einen nervtötenden Lärm verursachen. 
Übrigens: Die gelben Katzenaugen, die ich in der dunklen Jahreszeit immer einhänge, habe ich nach nicht enden wollenden Lästereien der Bikerkollegen gegen 3M Reflektorsticks ausgetauscht.  Nachdem ich bereits zwei von ihnen verloren habe, da sie die Messerspeichen nicht optimal umschließen, half ich mit Tesafilm nach. Nun geht's.

Ob die Optik gelungen ist, überlasse ich Eurem Urteil.


----------



## stonele (10. Januar 2014)

Bist du mit den Griffen zufrieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (10. Januar 2014)

stonele schrieb:


> Bist du mit den Griffen zufrieden?



Ich bin mit ihnen noch keine längere Strecke (>40km) gefahren. Ansonsten bin ich zufrieden. Die € 25.- sind gut angelegt.


----------



## 1PocketRocket (10. Januar 2014)

@CelticTiger 

wegen Gewichts_tuning würde ich jeden 2ten Speichenreflektor entfernen und die Übrigen um die Hälfte kürzen.

Ansonsten ein sehr schönes Bike


----------



## CelticTiger (10. Januar 2014)

1PocketRocket schrieb:


> @CelticTiger
> 
> wegen Gewichts_tuning würde ich jeden 2ten Speichenreflektor entfernen und die Übrigen um die Hälfte kürzen.
> 
> Ansonsten ein sehr schönes Bike



Auf den Trichter kam ich noch nicht. Mache ich nächstes Jahr. 
Ich habe die Reflektoren jetzt erst mal alle mit Tesafilm drangefriemelt.


----------



## 1PocketRocket (10. Januar 2014)

Sicherheit geht vor !


----------



## CelticTiger (10. Januar 2014)

1PocketRocket schrieb:


> Sicherheit geht vor !



Unbedingt!  Ich fahre mit der Kist fast jeden Tag zur Arbeit. Deshalb übrigens auch die Luftpumpe. Bei den Furious Freds sollte man sie zusammen mit einer Dose Pannenspray immer dabei haben (womit die Gewichtsersparnis durch die leichten Reifen wieder dahin ist).
Sie laufen aber so angenehm leicht und fluffig auf Asphalt, da kann man sich richtig dran gewöhnen.


----------



## 1PocketRocket (10. Januar 2014)

geht mir auch so, man spart hier und da ein paar Gramm und wenn man mal bei schönem Wetter mit dem Rad in die Stadt fährt, packt man sich das 1,2Kg Schloss in den Rucksack
Auf Pannenspray kann ich z.Glück verzichten, mein Pannenspray ist schon in den Schlauchlosen drin.


----------



## CelticTiger (10. Januar 2014)

1PocketRocket schrieb:


> geht mir auch so, man spart hier und da ein paar Gramm und wenn man mal bei schönem Wetter mit dem Rad in die Stadt fährt, packt man sich das 1,2Kg Schloss in den Rucksack
> Auf Pannenspray kann ich z.Glück verzichten, mein Pannenspray ist schon in den Schlauchlosen drin.



Ich habe keinen Kompressor, um die Dinger schnell genung aufzupumpen. Mit der Luftpumpe ist es so gut wie unmöglich, Tubelessreadys mit Milch aufzublasen. *(Gibt es einen Trick, wie man die Teile doch mit der Handluftpumpe prall bekommt?)* Dabei haben die Tricons eine geschlossene Felge und bieten sich geradezu an Tubeless gefahren zu werden. Die richtigen Tubeless Fourious Freds sind mir aber einfach zu teuer. Außerdem wiegen sie im Vergleich zu den Tubelessready Freds mehr als ein Schwalbe Nr. 14 Schlauch. Die Rechnung geht nicht auf.
Was das Schloß betrifft, das brauche ich nicht. Würde die Kiste niemals aus den Augen lassen. Wenn man in Duisburg / Düsseldorf unterwegs ist, geht das auch leider nicht anders. Es gibt hier mittlerweile so viele "potentiell benachteiligte Rotationseuropäer" (um diese wunderschöne, antidikrimminierende Bezeichnung einmal zu verwenden), daß man ein höherwertiges Bike nirgendwo mehr stehen lassen kann - selbst nicht in der Garage oder im Schuppen. Ansonsten bräuchte ich ja jede Menge Schlösser, um Rahmen, Laufräder, Dämpfer und Gabel zu sichern. Selbst in der Wohnung kette ich das Bike mit einem schweren Abus Bügelschloss an die Heizungsrohre, wenn ich nicht da bin. Ansonsten wäre es höchstwahrscheinlich schon in Rumänien oder Bulgarien, da mir diese hochsymphatischen Leute zumindest in meiner Duisburger Wohnung bereits einen Besuch abstatteten.
Wenn überhaupt, dann gebe ich das Bike bei den Fahrradstationen an den größeren Bahnhöfen ab, aber auch das nur höchst ungern.


----------



## 1PocketRocket (10. Januar 2014)

Habe meine Tubeless mit der Standpumpe dicht bekommen.Handpumpe hat zu wenig Volumen.
Wichtig ist das die Seitenwände des Reifens mit einer Seifenlauge gut benetzt sind, der Ventileinsatz muss rausgeschraubt sein
Dann mit der Standpumpe zügig aufpumpen, bis es ein ploppendes Geräusch gibt. Pumpe abmachne, Ventileinsatz einschrauben, normal aufpumpen, dann die Dichtflüssigkeit durch schütteln gut verteilen.
Ich habe mir das mit youtube selber beigebracht, hat auch auf Anhieb geklappt..
Reifen habe ich nur TLReady drauf HansDampf von Schwalbe, auf die Felge (DTswiss) habe ich eine Lage Yellow Tape gemacht, die Ventile hatte ich aus alten Schäuchen ausgeschnitten. Luftdruck vo/hi 1,8/2,0 , das geht auf der Straße wie auch im Gelände


----------



## CelticTiger (10. Januar 2014)

1PocketRocket schrieb:


> Habe meine Tubeless mit der Standpumpe dicht bekommen.Handpumpe hat zu wenig Volumen.
> Wichtig ist das die Seitenwände des Reifens mit einer Seifenlauge gut benetzt sind, der Ventileinsatz muss rausgeschraubt sein
> Dann mit der Standpumpe zügig aufpumpen, bis es ein ploppendes Geräusch gibt. Pumpe abmachne, Ventileinsatz einschrauben, normal aufpumpen, dann die Dichtflüssigkeit durch schütteln gut verteilen.
> Ich habe mir das mit youtube selber beigebracht, hat auch auf Anhieb geklappt..
> Reifen habe ich nur TLReady drauf HansDampf von Schwalbe, auf die Felge (DTswiss) habe ich eine Lage Yellow Tape gemacht, die Ventile hatte ich aus alten Schäuchen ausgeschnitten. Luftdruck vo/hi 1,8/2,0 , das geht auf der Straße wie auch im Gelände



Seifenlauge?


----------



## 1PocketRocket (10. Januar 2014)

jepp,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aero9000 (10. Januar 2014)




----------



## Aero9000 (10. Januar 2014)

Hier mal mein Fritzz nach na kleinen Ausfahrt heute, war ne bisschen Matschig


----------



## CelticTiger (10. Januar 2014)

1PocketRocket schrieb:


> jepp,



Klasse!


----------



## CelticTiger (10. Januar 2014)

Ich habe die Photos jetzt gehostet, womit die Qualität nun besser rüberkommen müßte. (Sorry, aber ich lade nur äußerst selten Photos irgendwo hoch, wobei ich mich immer noch furchtbar blöde anstelle. )
Die Kiste ist übrigens nur deshalb so sauber, weil mein Junior sie am letzten WE total eingesaut hatte und sie anschließend wieder blitzblank putzen mußte.Ich finde, er hat seine Arbeit hervorragend verrichtet. 
Natürlich war er nicht mit den Furious Freds auf dem Trail; das wäre dem Nachwuchs gegenüber sicherheitstechnisch ja auch fast schon verantwortungslos gewesen.  Nachdem ich die Tricons mit den Freds ausstattete, zog ich auf die alten DT Swiss XPW 1600, die mit dem Bike als Original LRS daherkamen, ein Paar Hans Dampf auf. Die drei Jahre alten DTs schnurren nach fast 13.000km immer noch so leicht und sauber wie am ersten Tag. Hier hatte Cube nicht an Qualität gespart, wie es z.B. Canyon sehr gerne bei seinen DT Swiss OEM LRS' tut.
Die weißen Felgen in Verbindung mit dem schwarzen Rahmen finden unter meinen Bikerkollegen bisher übrigens keine Anerkennung. Die Urteile bewegen sich dabei von  "Unmöglich" bis "Na ja".
Na ja....


----------



## ben1982 (11. Januar 2014)

Mein Cube in der aktuellen Version.

Geplant: neuer LRS ala ZTR Crest (1490g)
			neuer Lenker ala KCNC 700mm (190g)
			neue Sattelstütze ala KCNC (185g)

Mal eine Frage an die Reaction 29" Fahrer:

Hab am originalen LRS an der Nabe gesehen, dass da 6 Loch und Centerlockring montiert ist. Was hat es damit auf sich?


----------



## ben1982 (11. Januar 2014)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Unbedingt!  Ich fahre mit der Kist fast jeden Tag zur Arbeit. Deshalb übrigens auch die Luftpumpe. Bei den Furious Freds sollte man sie zusammen mit einer Dose Pannenspray immer dabei haben (womit die Gewichtsersparnis durch die leichten Reifen wieder dahin ist).
> Sie laufen aber so angenehm leicht und fluffig auf Asphalt. Da kann man sich richtig dran gewöhnen.



Bin den Fred ein Jahr am CC Bike gefahren, hatte nur einen Platten. Das ist sogar weniger als zuvor mit Racing Ralp und Rocket Ron bei selben Einsatzbereich (nur trocken, jedoch im Gelände). So schlecht ist der gar nicht. Jedoch ist der Kurvengrip sehr begrenzt.

Der neue Thunder Burt von Schwalbe ist da nochmals etwas besser im Kurvengrip aber auch im Rollverhalten.


----------



## CelticTiger (11. Januar 2014)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Bin den Fred ein Jahr am CC Bike gefahren, hatte nur einen Platten. Das ist sogar weniger als zuvor mit Racing Ralp und Rocket Ron bei selben Einsatzbereich (nur trocken, jedoch im Gelände). So schlecht ist der gar nicht. Jedoch ist der Kurvengrip sehr begrenzt.
> 
> Der neue Thunder Burt von Schwalbe ist da nochmals etwas besser im Kurvengrip aber auch im Rollverhalten.



Ich habe den Thunder jetzt auf der Liste für einen Test.


----------



## Droeschmachine (13. Januar 2014)

Meins


----------



## CelticTiger (13. Januar 2014)

Droeschmachine schrieb:


> Meins



Nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aero9000 (13. Januar 2014)

Wirklich schönes Teil


----------



## Droeschmachine (13. Januar 2014)

Für diejenigen, die es interessiert. Steht zum Verkauf, siehe Bikemarkt.


----------



## mathijsen (13. Januar 2014)

ich seh nix


----------



## GlockeGT (13. Januar 2014)

[quote="ben1982, post: 11649236, member:

Hab am originalen LRS an der Nabe gesehen, dass da 6 Loch und Centerlockring montiert ist. Was hat es damit auf sich?[/quote]

Das war bei mir auch so, das ist ein Adapter von centerlock auf 6 fach. Ich hab mittlerweile andere Scheiben drin, nur centerlock, da fehlen dann auch die Schrauben.

Bei dir siehts so aus, richtig?

Edit, ich kann keine Bilder mehr anhängen.

Edit2, doofes neues Forum. So.


----------



## ben1982 (13. Januar 2014)

GlockeGT schrieb:


> [quote="ben1982, post: 11649236, member:
> 
> Hab am originalen LRS an der Nabe gesehen, dass da 6 Loch und Centerlockring montiert ist. Was hat es damit auf sich?



Das war bei mir auch so, das ist ein Adapter von centerlock auf 6 fach. Ich hab mittlerweile andere Scheiben drin, nur centerlock, da fehlen dann auch die Schrauben.

Bei dir siehts so aus, richtig?

Edit, ich kann keine Bilder mehr anhängen.

Edit2, doofes neues Forum. So.









[/quote]

Danke. Hab ich nun auch gesehen. Ist der Adapter von formula.


----------



## CelticTiger (13. Januar 2014)

[/URL][/IMG] 





ben1982 schrieb:


> Das war bei mir auch so, das ist ein Adapter von centerlock auf 6 fach. Ich hab mittlerweile andere Scheiben drin, nur centerlock, da fehlen dann auch die Schrauben.
> 
> Bei dir siehts so aus, richtig?
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Ich ziehe die Bilder einfach in den ungeposteten Beitrag rein. Funtioniert das bei Dir nicht?






[/URL][/IMG]

Seltsam, bei mir klappt es heute auch nicht.  Die Tage ging es noch ohne Probleme. 

So, nun klassich gehostet: Meint Ihr dieses Teil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DS1002 (13. Januar 2014)

Na dann mal der erste Schnappschuss von meinem neuen Cube.
Leider nur Handybild und bei schlechter Beleuchtung.
Tageslichtbilder folgen


----------



## CelticTiger (13. Januar 2014)

Total geiles Grün!


----------



## DS1002 (13. Januar 2014)

Kommt in echt noch besser als auf dem Bild, sofern man grün mag


----------



## CelticTiger (13. Januar 2014)

Was für ein Modell ist das?


----------



## DS1002 (13. Januar 2014)

Reaction GTC SL 29

gäbe es auch in mausgrau-schwarz-weiß


----------



## ben1982 (13. Januar 2014)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]



Ich ziehe die Bilder einfach in den ungeposteten Beitrag rein. Funtioniert das bei Dir nicht?






[/URL][/IMG]

Seltsam, bei mir klappt es heute auch nicht.  Die Tage ging es noch ohne Probleme. 

So, nun klassich gehostet: Meint Ihr dieses Teil?



[/quote]

Ähnlich, nur eben von formula.


----------



## ben1982 (13. Januar 2014)

@DS1002 

Schick, fahr selbst das 2013er


----------



## GlockeGT (15. Januar 2014)

Ja das eine ist dann der Adapter, das andere die Mutter zum festziehen.
Dazu wird eine hollowtechII Nuss benötigt.


----------



## Stevo74 (15. Januar 2014)

Aufbau Elite SHPC vorerst abgeschlossen... Ergebnis (fahrbereit ohne Werkzeug/Falschenhalter) bislang: 8,9 kg.

Bremse, Vorbau und Lenker stehen noch an... Tipps insb. bzgl. Bremse (und auch anderer Komponenten) nehme ich gerne entgegen. 





 



Die SRAM XO1 ist übrigens - sofern nach der ersten ausgedehnten Runde zu beurteilen - der Hammer. Klasse Schaltbarkeit auch unter Last, absolute ausreichende Spreizung bei 32er Blatt auf 26" und natürlich super-cleane Optik.


----------



## stonele (15. Januar 2014)

Seit langem wieder das erste 26er das mir gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonecrusher301 (15. Januar 2014)

schönes bike 
ich würde eine andere gabel nehmen. die alte reba ist ja relativ schwer. im bikemarkt gibts da sicher was leichtes, preiswertes  26er teile kriegt man ja sehr günstig 
Lenker würde ich den 3T XIDA LTD nehmen, mit dem bin ich sehr zufrieden, außerdem ist er bezahlbar und sehr leicht  vorbau was kürzeres, 80-90mm, bringt mehr kontrolle 
bremse würde ich eine XTR oder R1 nehmen. mit der R1 bin ich sehr zufrieden 
aber warum fährst du so große bremsscheiben? schaut ja vorne nach ner 200er aus. bei dem laufradsatz, kannst du ja gar nicht so schwer sein, dass du so was großes benötigst


----------



## Stevo74 (15. Januar 2014)

Bonecrusher301 schrieb:


> schönes bike
> ich würde eine andere gabel nehmen. die alte reba ist ja relativ schwer. im bikemarkt gibts da sicher was leichtes, preiswertes  26er teile kriegt man ja sehr günstig
> Lenker würde ich den 3T XIDA LTD nehmen, mit dem bin ich sehr zufrieden, außerdem ist er bezahlbar und sehr leicht  vorbau was kürzeres, 80-90mm, bringt mehr kontrolle
> bremse würde ich eine XTR oder R1 nehmen. mit der R1 bin ich sehr zufrieden
> aber warum fährst du so große bremsscheiben? schaut ja vorne nach ner 200er aus. bei dem laufradsatz, kannst du ja gar nicht so schwer sein, dass du so was großes benötigst



Hi, danke für die Tipps... Gabel, Vorbau, Lenker und vor allem die 203er/180er-Bremsanlage hatte ich noch hier rumliegen, weshalb sie erstmal den Weg in das Projekt gefunden haben. Die Bremse ist tatsächlich etwas überdimensioniert, dosiert sich deshalb aber brachial mit dem "kleinen Finger".  Die neue wird aber sicher höchstens ne 180er-Scheibe vorne haben. 
XTR-Bremse hatte ich auch als erste Wahl im Auge und die wird's sicher auch werden.
Gabel ist auch schon optisch wegen der "nontapered"-Ausführung vorerst eine Notlösung, bis ich die Richtige gefunden habe. Perfekt fände ich auch optisch eine German Answer Flame als CC-Race-Ausführung mit 100mm... gibt's aber leider nicht. 
Deshalb bin ich momentan auf DT Swiss... Sowas in der Art: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/127034-dt-swiss-xrc-100-race-1181-gramm-mit-lenkerfernbedienung
Mal sehen, ob sich da was Nettes findet. Dann wird das in einem Schwung mit Vorbau und Lenker getauscht... Irgendwas "Sinnvolles" muß man ja am Bike tun, bis sich der Frühling wieder zeigt. :-D


----------



## daproblem (15. Januar 2014)

@ Stevo74
dein Elite gefällt mir, vor allem die X01 Gruppe kommt richtig gut...möchte die Schaltung dieses Jahr unbedingt mal Probe fahren. 

Ich hätte heute eigentlich lernen sollen, das Wetter aber war zu gut um vorm PC zu hängen... deshalb die neuen organischen Trickstuff Bremsbeläge montiert und ...


----------



## Stevo74 (16. Januar 2014)

daproblem schrieb:


> @ Stevo74
> dein Elite gefällt mir, vor allem die X01 Gruppe kommt richtig gut...möchte die Schaltung dieses Jahr unbedingt mal Probe fahren.
> 
> Ich hätte heute eigentlich lernen sollen, das Wetter aber war zu gut um vorm PC zu hängen... deshalb die neuen organischen Trickstuff Bremsbeläge montiert und ...



Klasse Fotos.  Wie sind die Beläge im Vergleich zu den Original-Formula?


----------



## daproblem (16. Januar 2014)

Die Trickstuff Beläge sind top. Habe für zwei Paar, hier im Bikemarkt 30€ bezahlt (Händler). 
Zusammen mit einer frisch entlüfteten Bremse packen die richtig ordentlich zu. Bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Wie lange sie halten wird sich noch zeigen.


----------



## Tarnung (16. Januar 2014)

So anbei mein neu erworbenes und gleich gemodetes Hanzz SL 2014:


----------



## CelticTiger (16. Januar 2014)

Dieses Grasgrün ist 'ne absolute Wucht!  Klasse! Allerdings dürfte die Rahmenfarbe sämtliche Aufmersamkeit anderer Biker von den Kashima-Parts ablenken. Ob das im Sinne des Erfinders ist? 
Wie dem auch sei, ich komm' mir mit meinem Eloxalschwarz dagegen vor wie der letzte Langeweiler. 
Mein nächstes Bike wird entweder Himmelblau oder Grasgrün. 
In Zeiten von teuren Kashima-Coating und anderen Luxusparts geht man viel zu oft faule Kompromisse ein, was die Rahmenfarbe betrifft, sprich: Wenn nur genug teure Parts am Bike dran sind und diese auch noch von Weitem her erkennbar sind, verkommt die Rahmenfarbe nur noch zu einem Randaspekt. So sagt die Wahl eines Bikes mittlerweile viel mehr über unsere Eitelkeiten als über unsere ästhetischen Empfindungen aus.


----------



## tantemucki (17. Januar 2014)

Hammer Bike! Sehr schön! Ich warte immer noch auf mein 160 Super HPC SL


----------



## DS1002 (17. Januar 2014)

Also die Farbwahl ist spitzenmäßig 
Ein Kollege fäht des Stereo SHPC ebenfalls in der Farbe, könnten wir schon fast eine Ausstellung eröffnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanielW2 (17. Januar 2014)

Frühling kann kommen


----------



## DanielW2 (17. Januar 2014)

schlammzwerg schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 266516 Hey, habe mir jetzt im September ein 2013 AMS 150 Pro geholt. Bisherige Umbauten/Verbesserungen: Rock Shox Reverb, SLX-Kurbeln, Schwalbe Fat Albert Reifen, und die Magura MT 02 fliegt jetzt runter und es kommt die Shimano SLX Bremse mit 203/180mm drauf. Pedale Sudpin III in Grün. Bin mit dem Rad zufrieden, wenn die Bremse gewechselt ist, dann ist es für mich perfekt



Hey, wollte fragen ob ich bei deinem Bild richtig gesehen habe hast du eine "verstellbare Sattelstütze"? Falls ja wie ist der Name von dieser und wie es sich so fährt damit? Grüße Daniel ;D


----------



## CelticTiger (17. Januar 2014)

DanielW2 schrieb:


> Hey, wollte fragen ob ich bei deinem Bild richtig gesehen habe hast du eine "verstellbare Sattelstütze"? Falls ja wie ist der Name von dieser und wie es sich so fährt damit? Grüße Daniel ;D



Auch wenn ich nicht gefragt wurde: Fahre auch die Reverb. War zwar etwas Arbeit ein Loch für die Leitung in den Rahmen (AMS 130) zu bohren und diese danach durch selbigen zu verlegen, aber die Mühe hat sich ausgezahlt.  Der "operative Eingriff" mit dem Diamantbohrer vollzieht man bei den Cube AMS Modellen am besten an der eingeschweißten Platte für die Zugausgangsöffnungen am Unterrohr (siehe 2. Photo unten). Geht natürlich auch ohne Loch im Rahmen mit der konventionellen Reverb. Man spart sich eine Menge lästiger Fummelei, dafür sieht's hinterher eben nicht so schön aufgeräumt auf.
Die hydraulische Fernbedienung funktioniert schön fluffig und zuverlässig. Die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit kann man durch ein Drehventil am Schalter anpassen, so daß einem der Sattel nicht wie beispielsweise bei der Kronolog von Crank Brothers voll gegen die Eier schlägt. Bin bisher voll zufrieden. 
Zudem ist die Reverb recht günstig zu bekommen. Habe für die Stealth € 219.- bezahlt.



Im Detail sieht das dann so aus:


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Januar 2014)

du weißt das damit deine Garantie flöten ist, wenn noch vorhanden 
sonst, cool...


----------



## Frankster (18. Januar 2014)

hier mal meine…









und das meiner Freundin… davon weiß sie aber noch nichts ;-)


----------



## madmaxmatt (18. Januar 2014)

Hier mein zukünftiges. Noch nicht im Besitz, aber schon probegefahren und für trailtauglich (Rakete!!) befunden  

----->Cube Stereo HPC Pro 29<------

Geändert wird:

Tubeless vorne u. hinten
Sattel (SLR)
Flaschenhalter
evtl. Reifen hinten (2.25 Rocket Ron)
Decals an den LR runter
Griffe (Moosgummi)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackDaddel (18. Januar 2014)

Mein Kumpel sein Fritzz 160 TM kam nun auch die Woche und da haben wir heute gleich mal ne schöne Ausfahrt gemacht, war ja auch herrliches Wetter. 
Nur leider haben ein paar Vollpfosten ein guten Trail voller Äste und Stämme gelegt die wir erst räumen mussten, hoffentlich bekommen se nächstes mal nen Hexenschuss die Verrecker.


----------



## DS1002 (18. Januar 2014)

Erste kleine Runde nach Feierabend richtung Heimat.


----------



## CelticTiger (18. Januar 2014)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> du weißt das damit deine Garantie flöten ist, wenn noch vorhanden
> sonst, cool...



Bevor ich den Rahmen anbohrte, habe ich ihn akribisch auf Haarrisse abgesucht. Für den Fall, daß doch etwas schiefgehen sollte, habe ich mir einen AMS 130 Ersatzahmen für kleines Geld (€ 249.- ohne Dämpfer) aus der Bucht geangelt.


----------



## -eric- (19. Januar 2014)

Die beiden Fritz sind ja schick! 
Heute waren wir mit zwei Hanzz an der Hasenkanzel:


----------



## philmo (21. Januar 2014)

Da sind ja mal wahnsinnig geile Räder dabei!

Natürlich ist es geiler bei schönem Wetter zu fahren, aber wenn man erst mal auf dem Rad sitzt, spielt das Wetter auch keine Rolle mehr.


Die Pedale sind wohl schon älter als ich, aber ich hatte keine anderen da und so schlecht sind sie gar nicht.


----------



## Robby1983 (22. Januar 2014)

Ihr habt alle so schicke Cube Räder hier. Na da will ich doch meins auch mal hier zeigen
Wie ihr sehen könnt, wird es aber hauptsächlich auf der Straße gefahren. Deshalb auch Schutzbleche, Ständer und Reflektoren.


----------



## -eric- (23. Januar 2014)

Hi robby1983,
bist du mit dem Ständer nach der Montage schon gefahren?
ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es Probleme mit dem Horstlink gibt, weil du dessen Funktion dadurch ja quasi blockierst..  
Würde wenn überhaupt an dem Rad einen montieren, der sich nur an einer Strebe abstützt


----------



## Robby1983 (23. Januar 2014)

@boxplot
Ja der obere Teil vom Ständer is jetzt ab. War ein universeller Ständer, aber von Cube und bis 29" deshalb hab ich den gekauft. Ich hab alles so siegessicher angebaut, wie es sich gehört. Wie du schon sagst es gab Probleme. Bei der ersten Probefahrt hat sich der obere Teil vom Ständer gelockert. Erst dachte ich gut is bestimmt nicht richtig fest gewesen, also wieder festgezogen. Kaum 500 m weiter wieder locker. Entnervt hab ich den oberen Teil abgebaut und bin weiter gefahren. Zuhause hab ich mir das dann noch mal in Ruhe angesehen und festgestellt, dass es mit dem oberen Teil nicht gehen kann. Also gleich weggelassen. Er hält ja an der einen Strebe richtig fest.

Ich weiß eigentlich hat ein MTB kein Ständer, aber ich brauche den, weil ich hauptsächlich Straße fahre und da gibts oft die Gelegenheit diesen beim Abstellen zu nutzen. Ich darf mein Fahrrad weder am Hauseingang noch auf Arbeit ans Büro anlehnen, also müsste ich es hinlegen und das gefällt mir irgendwie nicht so richtig.

Der Ständer ist eim Kompromiss, weil ich es als Straßen MTB nutze. Aber da er von Cube ist und einen sehr wertigen Eindruck macht, passt das Gesamtbild wieder. Das war mir dann schon wichtig! So ein universal Ding vom Baumarkt hätte ich nicht genommen, weil sowas nicht wirklich nach was aussieht.

Auf den Bildern mit den hinteren Schutzblechen ist er ohne den oberen Teil zu sehen!


----------



## Paddy75 (23. Januar 2014)

Hi
Hier mal mein LTD Team.... (nicht auf den Ständer achten) 
Mit Glück ab nächster Woche mit einem Elite Super HCP Pro unterwegs 
Dann gibt es auch schönere Bilder

PS. Das Team ist zu Verkaufen 

Warum is das falsch ausgerichtet???


----------



## Robby1983 (23. Januar 2014)

cool noch so einer wie ich, der ein Ständer am MTB hat

Wie fahren sich die "Winterreifen" bringen die echt was, oder is die Wirkung kaum zu spühren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paddy75 (23. Januar 2014)

Die fahren sich echt nicht schlecht. Machen aber auf Asphalt schon ziemlich lärm
Aber ich kann nicht viel zu sagen wie sie sich im Schnee und Eis fahren......wir haben hier noch kein Winter gehabt


----------



## CelticTiger (23. Januar 2014)

Robby1983 schrieb:


> @boxplot
> Ja der obere Teil vom Ständer is jetzt ab. War ein universeller Ständer, aber von Cube und bis 29" deshalb hab ich den gekauft. Ich hab alles so siegessicher angebaut, wie es sich gehört. Wie du schon sagst es gab Probleme. Bei der ersten Probefahrt hat sich der obere Teil vom Ständer gelockert. Erst dachte ich gut is bestimmt nicht richtig fest gewesen, also wieder festgezogen. Kaum 500 m weiter wieder locker. Entnervt hab ich den oberen Teil abgebaut und bin weiter gefahren. Zuhause hab ich mir das dann noch mal in Ruhe angesehen und festgestellt, dass es mit dem oberen Teil nicht gehen kann. Also gleich weggelassen. Er hält ja an der einen Strebe richtig fest.
> 
> Ich weiß eigentlich hat ein MTB kein Ständer, aber ich brauche den, weil ich hauptsächlich Straße fahre und da gibts oft die Gelegenheit diesen beim Abstellen zu nutzen. Ich darf mein Fahrrad weder am Hauseingang noch auf Arbeit ans Büro anlehnen, also müsste ich es hinlegen und das gefällt mir irgendwie nicht so richtig.
> ...



Ich lasse mein Schaukelpferd generell nicht aus den Augen. Das spart mir das Schloß. Anders geht es hier in Düsseldorf/Duisburg auch nicht.


----------



## Robby1983 (23. Januar 2014)

Ich schließ meins auch immer an sogar auf Arbeit im Büro und im Schlafzimmer zuhause jeweils fest an den Schrank!


----------



## CelticTiger (23. Januar 2014)

Robby1983 schrieb:


> Ich schließ meins auch immer an sogar auf Arbeit im Büro und im Schlafzimmer zuhause jeweils fest an den Schrank!


Ich denke, daß ist auch nicht übertrieben. Ich nutze im Duisburger Norden (Marxloh) die Wohnung meiner verstorbenen Mutter als Zweitwohnung. Dort wurde bereits zwei Mal eingebrochen. Die Polizei zuckt mit den Schultern und legt den Fall zu den Akten, da die gestohlenen Gegenstände längst auf dem Weg nach Rumänien, in des Kosovo oder Bulgarien sind.
Hätte ich mein Schaukelpferd nicht mit einem schweren Abus Bügelschloss ans Metallbett gekettet, wäre es jetzt auch dem Eurowahnsinn zum Opfer gefallen.


----------



## DS1002 (24. Januar 2014)

Hab ja schon viel gehört das die Ecke Duisburg nicht sonderlich vertrauenserweckend ist, aber das klingt ja schon echt mies


----------



## Phoenix121078 (25. Januar 2014)

Robby1983 schrieb:


> @boxplot
> Ich weiß eigentlich hat ein MTB kein Ständer, aber ich brauche den, weil ich hauptsächlich Straße fahre und da gibts oft die Gelegenheit diesen beim Abstellen zu nutzen. Ich darf mein Fahrrad weder am Hauseingang noch auf Arbeit ans Büro anlehnen, also müsste ich es hinlegen und das gefällt mir ...



Vielleicht wäre das hier eine Lösung für 





http://red-dot.de/pd/wp-content/uploads/onex_2010/big/07-0953-2010-6.jpg
Bekommst Du hier: http://red-dot.de


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DS1002 (25. Januar 2014)

Um anderen die das interessieren könnte die Sucherei zu ersparen:
Der Ständer den Phoenix121078 gepostet hat heißt Forca Coolstand.

Hab bei Reddot selbst nichts gefunden, ist von 2010 das Teil.

Gabs auch hier im Forum schon mal 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kennt-jemand-forca-coolstand.489782/


----------



## CelticTiger (26. Januar 2014)

Phoenix121078 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre das hier eine Lösung für
> 
> 
> http://red-dot.de/pd/wp-content/uploads/onex_2010/big/07-0953-2010-6.jpg
> Bekommst Du hier: http://red-dot.de



Das Teil ist ja richtig schnullig! Von der Form her könnte man es unterwegs am besten im Schritt verstauen.


----------



## 8november2002 (26. Januar 2014)

Das neue AMS 100 Modelljahr 2014


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8november2002 (26. Januar 2014)

Es darf leider nicht raus bei dem Wetter. Bisher nur 700 Meter Roll Out.


----------



## DS1002 (26. Januar 2014)

Sieht nicht wie ein 2014er Modell aus ?!
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/ams/


----------



## daproblem (26. Januar 2014)

DS1002 schrieb:


> Sieht nicht wie ein 2014er Modell aus ?!
> http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/ams/



Habe ich mir gerade auch gedacht. Hat sich womöglich vertippt.

PS: wieso darf es bei dem Wetter nicht raus? Ist es aus Zucker


----------



## 8november2002 (26. Januar 2014)

Darf net raus weil es ein Einzelstück ist. Die teile werden nicht mehr hergestellt. Historische 26 Zoll. 9 Fach Schaltung. 25,4 Lenker und Vorbau.


----------



## ParkerFly (26. Januar 2014)

Ein Carbonrahmen von Ebay und dann mit Zubehörteile zu einen Rad komplettiert !
Den Umwerfer gibt es für diesen Rahmen nur für 3x9 Kassetten, geht aber auch wie
bei meinem mit 3x10.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (26. Januar 2014)

8november2002 schrieb:


> Darf net raus weil es ein Einzelstück ist. Die teile werden nicht mehr hergestellt. Historische 26 Zoll. 9 Fach Schaltung. 25,4 Lenker und Vorbau.



Hä wo ist der Sinn deines Bikes nur zum anschauen oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateiner (26. Januar 2014)

Ich würde mal sagen nur bei gutem und streusalzfreiem Wetter


----------



## CelticTiger (26. Januar 2014)

8november2002 schrieb:


> Darf net raus weil es ein Einzelstück ist. Die teile werden nicht mehr hergestellt. Historische 26 Zoll. 9 Fach Schaltung. 25,4 Lenker und Vorbau.



Ich halte es mit meinem Schaukelpferd genau so, wenn draußen die Staßen bereits abgestreut wurden. Die Salzlake richtet einfach zu viel Schäden an Naben, Lagern und Federelementen an, wenn man das Bike nach jeder Ausfahrt nicht gründlichst reinigt. Und dazu habe ich einfach keine Lust. Außerdem kann man bei diesem Wetter die Naben nicht trockenfahren.
Für Fahrten bei diesem Wetter habe ich eine Winterschlampe, was Liteville-Fans sicherlich als höchstdespektierlich ansehen dürften.  Da ich aber am Cube hochwertigere Teile dran habe, muß eben die Syntace-Kiste im Winter ran.



ParkerFly schrieb:


> Ein Carbonrahmen von Ebay und dann mit Zubehörteile zu einen Rad komplettiert !
> Den Umwerfer gibt es für diesen Rahmen nur für 3x9 Kassetten, geht aber auch wie
> bei meinem mit 3x10.



Sieht klasse aus! Schön Bunt!  Nur die Ergon-Griffe sind einfach Potthäßlich und sehen wie unförmige Tumoren des Lenkers aus.


----------



## ParkerFly (30. Januar 2014)

*Sieht klasse aus! Schön Bunt!  Nur die Ergon-Griffe sind einfach Potthäßlich und sehen wie unförmige Tumoren des Lenkers aus.*

Was würdest du mir den für lange Touren empfehlen ?

MfG


----------



## DS1002 (30. Januar 2014)

Auch wenn ich nicht gefragt wurde: vielleicht mal die SQlab Griffe testen? Sind ned ganz so riesige Teile wie die Ergon.
Hab selber welche drauf und bin zufrieden damit.

http://www.sq-lab.com/produkte/lenkergriffe/sqlab-711-sy-lenker-griff-fahrrad.html#.UurCP7RCiIo


----------



## ParkerFly (30. Januar 2014)

DS1002 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich nicht gefragt wurde: vielleicht mal die SQlab Griffe testen? Sind ned ganz so riesige Teile wie die Ergon.
> Hab selber welche drauf und bin zufrieden damit.
> 
> http://www.sq-lab.com/produkte/lenkergriffe/sqlab-711-sy-lenker-griff-fahrrad.html#.UurCP7RCiIo



Danke, habe mir gerade bei Ebay welche gekauft 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sqlab-ergono...radteile_Komponenten&var=&hash=item1e74e00325

MfG


----------



## mathijsen (31. Januar 2014)

Hatte vor ein paar Tagen in einem Shop mal die Specialized Body Geometry Contour Grips in der Hand. Fazit: Das werden meine nächsten. Habe bis jetzt nämlcih auch die Ergon GP1 und prinzipiell brauche ich so 'ne Ulnarnerv-Unterstützung, aber mir ist der "Stützflügel" auch zu groß. Ist im Trail einfach ungeeignet. Außerdem sind die Ergon zu dick.


----------



## CelticTiger (31. Januar 2014)

ParkerFly schrieb:


> *Sieht klasse aus! Schön Bunt!  Nur die Ergon-Griffe sind einfach Potthäßlich und sehen wie unförmige Tumoren des Lenkers aus.*
> 
> Was würdest du mir den für lange Touren empfehlen ?
> 
> MfG



Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung die Ergon GA 1 Evo empfehlen, die äußerst diskret daherkommen, aber sehr bequem sind.


----------



## Boshard (31. Januar 2014)

Ich fahr auch die Ergon GA1 EVO 
Top die dinger


----------



## Wies (3. Februar 2014)

Gestern in einer Nacht-und-Nebel-Aktion den Rahmen von den Schriftzügen befreit


----------



## stonele (3. Februar 2014)

Sieht schön aus. Wie hast du die entfernt? War das einfach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (3. Februar 2014)

Sehr schick. Schaut sehr schlicht aus ohne die Schriftzüge. Die Sattelstütze passt aber nicht so gut zum gesamt Bild des Bikes. Vielleicht holst du dir noch End Stopfen für den Lenker.
Wie hast du denn die Schriftzüge entfernt? ( Zu langsam)


----------



## Wies (3. Februar 2014)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Sehr schick. Schaut sehr schlicht aus ohne die Schriftzüge. Die Sattelstütze passt aber nicht so gut zum gesamt Bild des Bikes. Vielleicht holst du dir noch End Stopfen für den Lenker.
> Wie hast du denn die Schriftzüge entfernt? ( Zu langsam)



Die weißen Linien gingen mit Aceton auf Klopapier ganz leicht runter. Danach bin ich noch mit nem Acetonlappen zum sauberwischen drüber. Die Logos unter Klarlack hab ich zuerst mit nem Taschenmesser runterschaben müssen (hört sich brutal an, lässt aber die anodisierte Oberfläche total kalt  )

Die Endstopfen von den Griffen hielten in dem Rohrdurchmesser nicht, vielleicht find ich noch irgendwo günstige...
Die Sattelstütze bringt viel Sicherheit und Komfort im Gelände und macht zu sehr Spaß, um sie der Optik zu opfern. Außerdem gefällt sie mir  (ok, den Faltenbalg könnt ich bei gelegenheit noch durch nen alten Schlauch oder Neopren ersetzen)


----------



## CubeFan1998 (3. Februar 2014)

Wies schrieb:


> Die weißen Linien gingen mit Aceton auf Klopapier ganz leicht runter. Danach bin ich noch mit nem Acetonlappen zum sauberwischen drüber. Die Logos unter Klarlack hab ich zuerst mit nem Taschenmesser runterschaben müssen (hört sich brutal an, lässt aber die anodisierte Oberfläche total kalt  )
> 
> Die Endstopfen von den Griffen hielten in dem Rohrdurchmesser nicht, vielleicht find ich noch irgendwo günstige...
> Die Sattelstütze bringt viel Sicherheit und Komfort im Gelände und macht zu sehr Spaß, um sie der Optik zu opfern. Außerdem gefällt sie mir  (ok, den Faltenbalg könnt ich bei gelegenheit noch durch nen alten Schlauch oder Neopren ersetzen)



Das hört sich echt fies an. Aber die Idee den Faltbalg durch Neopren o.ä. zu ersetzten ist sicher ne gute Idee.Was ist das überhaupt für ein Modell?


----------



## Wies (3. Februar 2014)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Das hört sich echt fies an. Aber die Idee den Faltbalg durch Neopren o.ä. zu ersetzten ist sicher ne gute Idee.Was ist das überhaupt für ein Modell?



Das ist der Forca-Klon. Heißt TMARS und gibts in der Bucht. Kommt wohl aus derselben Fabrik wie die "original" Forca SPS 400, nur dass man fürs Logo nicht extra zahlen muss. Das mit dem Neopren hab ich hier mal irgendwo gelesen.

Tante Edith: oder meintest du das Rad-Modell? das is ein LTD Pro


----------



## CelticTiger (3. Februar 2014)

Ich bin ohnehin ein Freund von Faltenbalgen, auch an den Federgabeln. Sie schützen trotz verbesserter Abstreifer die "Versandung" des Castings immer noch am effektivsten. Leider habe ich bisher keinen geeigneten für meine Talas und Reverb gefunden.


----------



## Boshard (3. Februar 2014)

Mein Cube AMS 130 Pro von 2013


----------



## kreisbremser (3. Februar 2014)

ich find eine persönliche note fehlt dem bike. cleanen hin oder her, aber wenns so nackt ist würd ich mir noch ein eigenes logo oder schriftzug zurechtbasteln...


----------



## kraftl (4. Februar 2014)

Servus! Hier meine Feile - Reaction 29", Reba, kpl. XT, Novatec/Crest/CX-Ray-LRS, FSA SL-K-Anbauteile, SLR TT | < 9,8kg. Gruß, Kraftl


----------



## 1PocketRocket (4. Februar 2014)

@kraftl 

 sieht gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janmethner (5. Februar 2014)

Wies schrieb:


> Tante Edith: oder meintest du das Rad-Modell? das is ein LTD Pro



Dachte ich mir doch! Ich fahre nämlich auch ein LTD Pro - und daher kenne ich die Rahmenform natürlich sehr gut. 
Allerdings finde ich gerade bei Cube das Design sehr schön! Finde es also schade, dass du die Schriftzüge entfernt hast....aber gut - über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten.


----------



## Wies (5. Februar 2014)

Klar, das ürsprüngliche Design gefiel mir schon auch. Aber ohne Schrift find ichs persönlich schöner (nicht mehr so unruhig) - dann kommen die Rahmenlinien richtig klar raus 

Für mich auch genug: 





fridjof schrieb:


> persönliche note


----------



## skraggy (8. Februar 2014)

Mein neues Baby:





2013er Rahmen mit den Komponenten vom Stereo SL 2014, allerdings mit Saint Bremse, XTR Shiftern, XT LRS und dem Ergon Zeugs.


----------



## CelticTiger (8. Februar 2014)

skraggy schrieb:


> Mein neues Baby:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nett! 
Was bringt die Kiste auf die Waage? Tragen die Saint Bremsen nicht ziemlich dick auf?


----------



## Paddy75 (8. Februar 2014)

Meins ist auch endlich (fast) fertig


----------



## ParkerFly (8. Februar 2014)

ParkerFly schrieb:


> *Sieht klasse aus! Schön Bunt!  Nur die Ergon-Griffe sind einfach Potthäßlich und sehen wie unförmige Tumoren des Lenkers aus.*
> 
> Was würdest du mir den für lange Touren empfehlen ?
> 
> MfG



Besser so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skraggy (8. Februar 2014)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Nett!
> Was bringt die Kiste auf die Waage? Tragen die Saint Bremsen nicht ziemlich dick auf?



Momentan punktgenau 13 Kilo (20'' Rahmen). So weit ich weiss ist der Gewichtsunterschied zur XT keine 100g, war für mich aber eh kein entscheidendes Kriterium. Fühlen sich einfach grandios an die Dinger und schauen auch noch übelst geil aus.


----------



## CelticTiger (8. Februar 2014)

skraggy schrieb:


> Momentan punktgenau 13 Kilo (20'' Rahmen). So weit ich weiss ist der Gewichtsunterschied zur XT keine 100g, war für mich aber eh kein entscheidendes Kriterium. Fühlen sich einfach grandios an die Dinger und schauen auch noch übelst geil aus.



Da dürfte der Rahmen den Saints aber ganz klar die Show stehlen.  Dieses geile Design erinnert mich ein wenig an die erste "Black Sin"-Serie von Radon. Hier passen die Kashima Standrohre mal ausnahmsweise zum Rahmen ohne dick aufzutragen. 
Glückwunsch! Ein total schönes Schaukelpferd, das Du Dir glatt im Wohnzimmer an die Wand hängen könntest.


----------



## CelticTiger (8. Februar 2014)

ParkerFly schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 271963 Anhang anzeigen 271959
> 
> Besser so?
> 
> ...



Ja, perfekt!!!! 
Daß es die Ergons sogar in Himmelblau gibt hätte ich nun wirklich nicht gedacht.  Die Trinkflasche ist in so fern auch ein richtiger Hingucker!  Absolut gelungen! 
Ich hoffe, ich habe Dir mit den GA 1 Evos nicht zuviel versprochen. Zufrieden mit der Ergonomie? Ich finde, die wahren Werte kommen erst bei längeren Touren zum Vorschein, ohne das man ihnen den Komfort ansieht. Und für ganz lange Touren kannst Du die alten Ergons ja immer noch aufstecken.


----------



## DS1002 (8. Februar 2014)

Glaub das sind die SQlab Griffe, keine Ergon.


----------



## kreisbremser (8. Februar 2014)

ParkerFly schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 271963 Anhang anzeigen 271959
> 
> Besser so?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 271959


ich persönlich finde rahmen und farbe wirklich schön, aber das viele weiß strengt mich irgendwie an. besonders die schutzbleche. aber nix für ungut.


----------



## CelticTiger (9. Februar 2014)

fridjof schrieb:


> ich persönlich finde rahmen und farbe wirklich schön, aber das viele weiß strengt mich irgendwie an. besonders die schutzbleche. aber nix für ungut.



Ohne das viele Weiß käme das Himmelblau nicht annähernd so klasse zur Wirkung wie hier. Glaube mir, ich bin der ultimative Himmelblau-Experte, da es meine absolute Lieblingsfarbe ist!   
Wenn es ein AMS 130 oder 150 im Design wie Parkers Bike gäbe, hätte ich schon längst Rahmen und Anbauteile ausgewechselt, bzw. umgemodelt.
Parker hat jedenfalls ein Händchen für gutes Design.


----------



## Shimanoboy (10. Februar 2014)

So hier auch mal ein Beitrag von meinem Cube LTD Race 2011.

Ich habe es mit leichten Akzenten in 
Rot versehen, außerdem sind neue Laufräder draufgekommen die ca.700g leichter sind. Macht jetzt genau 12kg 

LRS: No tubes ztr crest +veltec sl (26") 1500-1600g 
Sind für ca. 200 Euro abzugeben!! Bei Interesse bitte PN























Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kreathor (13. Februar 2014)

Mein Cube AMS 120 SL 29 in freier Wildbahn:


----------



## CuberatUN (13. Februar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe seit gestern ein Cube Reaction GTC Race mit komplett XT/XTR!

Mein LTD aus der Signatur ist verkauft!


----------



## Shimanoboy (13. Februar 2014)

@Kreathor Wie fährt sich das Ams 120 SL 29 ? 
Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach etwas Neuem und mir noch nicht ganz im Klaren in welche Richtung es gehen soll.

Daher die frage ob es sich eher wie ein Schiff fährt  D.h. Laufruhig und gut fûr Touren aber nicht so wendig weil es ein 29 Zöller ist, oder kann man damit auch auf technischen Singletrails ordentlich Spaß haben weil die Cube Leute ihm einen Hauch 26 Zoll Feeling verpasst haben ? 
Weil ich es dann schon ausschließen bzw. noch als Option beibehalten werde.
LG Tim

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kreathor (13. Februar 2014)

@Shimanoboy 
Als ambitionierter Wiedereinsteiger, fehlt mir etwas die Vergleichsmöglichkeit zu einem 26er.
Es ist auf jeden Fall sehr laufruhig und sehr schnell wenn es bergab geht.
Auf den "technischen" Trails bin ich bisher gut zurechtgekommen. Spass habe ich dabei auch, auch wenn ich noch nicht lange fahre.
Für mich war der deutlich reduzierte Preis (vor kurzem) ein unschlagbares Argument (ist halt von 2013).

Was mir überhaupt nicht gefiel waren die verbauten Formula Bremsen. Ständig am schrammen und quietschen. Die habe ich gegen Shimano XTR mit XT Bremsscheiben getauscht. Fantastisch.


----------



## Shimanoboy (13. Februar 2014)

Ok danke !
Ja Formula kennen wir bei uns auch sehr gut  fahre selbst eine rx und mein vater auch. Er hat bei sich organische Beläge mit Ice-tech Scheibe drauf gemacht und jetzt ist sie leise. 
Außer das Schleifen bekommt man bei der Bremse schwer weg.


----------



## CelticTiger (13. Februar 2014)

Ich glaube, Formulas kann man nur lieben oder, den vielen Posts hier zu Folge etwas häufiger, abgrundtief hassen. Dazwischen liegende Meinungen, so scheint mir, sind nur äußerst selten anzutreffen. 
Ich ziehe insbesondere die alte, bis 2013 prodzierte R1 wegen ihres gelungenen Designs, das geringe Gewicht, die hohe Standfestigkeit und die hervorragende Dosierbarkeit allen anderen von mir bereits gefahrenen Modellen wie XT, M4 (Magura) und Elixier 7 vor. Einzig die Hope M4 finde wegen der geballten Bremspower und der extrem hohen Standfestigkeit noch einen Tick besser. Diese klasse Bremse von der Insel bin jedoch nur mit dem Bike eines Freundes gefahren, während er im Urlaub war.
Ich finde, die schlanken Radialzylinder der R1 sehen immer noch am ehesten nach Bremse aus und sind die schönsten Discbrakes, die bisher auf den Markt kamen. (Das Design der neuen R1 gefällt mir hingegen nicht mehr so besonders.) Dem lästigem Getöse der originären Papierscheiben bin ich mit XT Icetec-Scheiben begegnet. Sie sind zwar etwas schwerer, aber dafür laufen sie (fast) geräuschlos.


----------



## Shimanoboy (13. Februar 2014)

Meine lief ein halbes jahr optimal und dannach fings an aber ich ertrage sie. Viele stellen sich auch ziemlich an wenn es um Bremsengeräusche geht.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CelticTiger (13. Februar 2014)

Shimanoboy schrieb:


> Meine lief ein halbes jahr optimal und dannach fings an aber ich ertrage sie. Viele stellen sich auch ziemlich an wenn es um Bremsengeräusche geht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk



Das Geklingele, das mit den Originalscheiben ab Geschwindeigkeiten von etwa 15 bis 20km/h auftrat, war einfach unerträglich. Dagegen ist ein trocken gelaufener Zahnscheibenfreilauf ein Witz.


----------



## Shimanoboy (13. Februar 2014)

Vllt hör ich sie einfach nicht wenn ich wie der blitz durch die Botanik heize ;-)


Ztr Crest/Veltec Sl LRS abzugeben


----------



## CelticTiger (13. Februar 2014)

Shimanoboy schrieb:


> Vllt hör ich sie einfach nicht wenn ich wie der blitz durch die Botanik heize ;-)
> 
> 
> Ztr Crest/Veltec Sl LRS abzugeben



Fährst Du denn die ein- oder zweiteiligen Scheiben?


----------



## Shimanoboy (13. Februar 2014)

Einteiligen. Also sie machen schon Geräusche wenn du das wissen wolltest.Mein Chef meinte das liegt an dem engen Lochabstand der Scheibe.

Ztr Crest/Veltec Sl LRS abzugeben


----------



## Kreathor (13. Februar 2014)

Bei mir waren die einteiligen Scheiben drauf. Nachdem ein paar Muttis mit Kinderwagen quasi in den Fluss (Rhein) gesprungen wären wegen des Getöses, hatte ich für meine Nerven beschlossen, dass die Formular weg müssen.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (13. Februar 2014)

@ Shimanoby:
Ansonsten etwas Kupferpaste auf die Beläge auftragen - natürlich nur auf die Rückseite!  Soll in manchen Fällen Wirkung zeigen. Bei mir nutzte es allerdings nichts. 

@Kreathor
Genau so einen Krach machten meine auch. Es war stellenweise richtig peinlich, wenn die Leute sich nach mir umdrehten.


----------



## Shimanoboy (13. Februar 2014)

Immer das gute sehen. Man spart sich die Klingel!( die hier hoffenntlich niemand verbaut hat)

Ztr Crest/Veltec Sl LRS abzugeben


----------



## Shimanoboy (13. Februar 2014)

Ich raffe die Bike Bravos nicht. Wir schreiben das jahr 2011 ich kaufe mein bike und die Rx ist verbaut . Laut test eine der besten Bremsen und leicht. R1 und Konsorten ebenfalls sehr gut. 1-2 Jahre Später bekommt die Rx ihren Refresh und aufeinmal liest man überall wie Schwach sie doch sei und eine R1 an einem Race bike wird kritisiert wegen mangelner Bremspower. Entweder Formula hat verlernt Bremsen zu bauen oder die Oros und R Bremsen wurden gehypet.

Ztr Crest/Veltec Sl LRS abzugeben


----------



## mathijsen (13. Februar 2014)

Shimanoboy schrieb:


> Immer das gute sehen. Man spart sich die Klingel!( die hier hoffenntlich niemand verbaut hat)


Och wieso, so ne kleine Schnipps-Glocke, dezent unter den Lenker gedreht...


----------



## Shimanoboy (13. Februar 2014)

Ne an ein Mountainbikelenker gehören Griffe, Schalthebel und bremsen . Evlt noch Tacho .
Die Bikes sehen manchmal einfach wie ein Christbaum aus

Ztr Crest/Veltec Sl LRS abzugeben


----------



## mathijsen (13. Februar 2014)

Prinzipiell hast du Recht, aber als ich mal ne Zeit lang keine Glocke am Rad hatte, war mir "Sorry, kann ich mal bitte vorbei" zu lang und "Klingeling" rufen zu blöd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (13. Februar 2014)

Shimanoboy schrieb:


> Immer das gute sehen. Man spart sich die Klingel!( die hier hoffenntlich niemand verbaut hat)
> 
> Ztr Crest/Veltec Sl LRS abzugeben



Na ja, dafür habe ich einen nervtötend lauten DT Swiss Freilauf. Und das ist jetzt gar nicht mal scherzhaft gemeint, wenn ich schreibe, daß er die Klingel in vielen Situationen auf diskrete Weise ersetzt. Man macht sich ohnehin nicht gerade beliebt, wenn man auf dem Gehweg fährt. Klingelt man sich dann auch noch permanent den Weg frei, fühlen sich nicht wenige Fußgänger richtig böswillig angemacht. Da kann dann ein lauter Freilauf oder eine laut klingelnde Bremsscheibe richtig deeskalierend wirken. 



Shimanoboy schrieb:


> Ich raffe die Bike Bravos nicht. Wir schreiben das jahr 2011 ich kaufe mein bike und die Rx ist verbaut . Laut test eine der besten Bremsen und leicht. R1 und Konsorten ebenfalls sehr gut. 1-2 Jahre Später bekommt die Rx ihren Refresh und aufeinmal liest man überall wie Schwach sie doch sei und eine R1 an einem Race bike wird kritisiert wegen mangelner Bremspower. Entweder Formula hat verlernt Bremsen zu bauen oder die Oros und R Bremsen wurden gehypet.



Ich bin die neuen Formulas noch nicht gefahren. Aber ich kann mir absolut nicht vorstellen, daß technisch und qualtativ über jeden Zweifel erhabende Bremsen, ob es nun die RX oder die R1 ist, quasi über Nacht grottenschlecht werden sollen. An der R1 hat sich eigentlich nur der Geber grundlegend geändert.


----------



## sante (16. Februar 2014)




----------



## sante (16. Februar 2014)

Mein Reaction HPA 26 Zoll auf Strasse Optimiert!!


----------



## Shimanoboy (16. Februar 2014)

ein mutant


----------



## sante (16. Februar 2014)

Shimanoboy schrieb:


> ein mutant


Warum


----------



## Shimanoboy (16. Februar 2014)

ein Reaction für die Straße :-(  aber jedem das Seine


----------



## sante (16. Februar 2014)

Shimanoboy schrieb:


> ein Reaction für die Straße :-(  aber jedem das Seine


finde es von der position sehr gut für die Strasse is ja ein race!


----------



## kreisbremser (16. Februar 2014)

ich finde den rahmen sehr schön. allerdings gehört das rad in den wald und nicht in den großstadt-dschungel!


----------



## CelticTiger (17. Februar 2014)

sante schrieb:


> Mein Reaction HPA 26 Zoll auf Strasse Optimiert!!



Wenn man "Schwalbe Kojak" goggelt, erscheint als Ergebnis u.a. ein Link zu Schwalbe Rollstuhlreifen. 
Na ja, aber wir Biker sitzen ja eh stets mit einer Backe im Rollstuhl. Dennoch, schönes Bike! 
In diesem Sinne allzeit gute und sichere Fahrt! 
Ich habe meinem Schaukelpferd Furious Freds gegönnt, um es für die Straße zu optimieren. Die Kojaks habe ich noch gar nicht in Erwägung gezogen.
Übrigens, die Fox wirkt auf dem Photo wie eine 34er oder gar 36er.


----------



## sante (17. Februar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sante (17. Februar 2014)

So ist es jetzt!!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (17. Februar 2014)

...


----------



## marathoniker (17. Februar 2014)

Tja, dank 29" und 27,5" - Boom kann man jetzt so manches 26er-Schnäppchen machen! 
gesehen - gekauft - basta. 





CUBE AMS 130 Race, Modelljahr 2013 - spontan gekauft für meine geplante Transalp im Juli.




Fox Fahrwerk mit den aktuellen CTD-Luftfederungen. Diese "Preset-Druckstufen" funktionieren einwandfrei! Hinterbau-Dämpfer im "Cube-Custom-Setup" und 130 mm Federweg. Die 32 Talas hat einen variablen Federweg von 110, 130 oder 150 mm. Ich bevorzuge letzteren. 





Hier und da noch ein paar kleine Umbauten: Ritchey Trail Lenker und -Vorbau ersetzen die serienmäßigen Easton bzw. RFR-Teile. Steuerrohr und Hinterbau sind übrigens nicht "verfärbt", das macht die Sonne! Dieses "gefrostete" Rot ist kaum vernünftig zu fotografieren. Aber in echt schon saugeil anzuschauen!




Es gibt natürlich auch farblich passende Flaschenhalter. 




Auch im Bereich der "Sitzzone" wird verschönert: Ritchey WCS Stütze und Selle Italia Flite Titanium statt der deutlich schwereren Easton EA-30 Stütze und X1-Sattel. Na ja und mal ehrlich: Sieht ja auch mega cool aus, oder?





Die SLX Kurbel bleibt! Sieht ja fast aus wie XTR - Dafür sind die Pedale "echt".




Sun Ringlé Radium Laufradsatz - der knarrt so schön! Bei den Reifen hat Cube gespart: Nobby Nic Performance statt Evo. Egal, sind ja spätestens im Juni eh durch. Die Magura MT-2 (2 x 180 mm) packen, einmal eingebremst, ganz ordentlich zu. Das Gewicht ist zwar mit 13,4 kg immer noch recht hoch, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben.

Alles in Allem: dank Schnäppchen-Preis ein prima Kauf!


----------



## Shimanoboy (17. Februar 2014)

Du Sûnder! 26 Zoll  kann man damit noch Fahrrad fahren? )) 

Dann weis ich im Juli wenigstens wer vor mir auf dem Trail rumfliegt, weil wir dann auch auf Transalp sind. Fûssen bzw. Oberstdorf- Riva del garda
LG

Ztr Crest/Veltec Sl LRS abzugeben


----------



## kreisbremser (17. Februar 2014)

richtig geiles ding! ich denk die farbe kommt aufm bild nicht halb so gut raus.


----------



## CelticTiger (18. Februar 2014)

sante schrieb:


> Mein Reaction HPA 26 Zoll auf Strasse Optimiert!!





marathoniker schrieb:


> Tja, dank 29" und 27,5" - Boom kann man jetzt so manches 26er-Schnäppchen machen!
> gesehen - gekauft - basta.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 273731
> ...



Du Glücklicher! Dieses 70er Jahre Rot ist ein absoluter Traum!!!!    Ein total geiles Bike!    Es ist genau das selbe Rot meiner ersten großen Liebe: Ein Peugeot 1180 von 1978. 
Ich suche Deinen AMS 130 Rahmen verzweifelt als Ersatzteil, da ich meinen Originalrahmen wegen der Reverb Stealth angebohrt habe und somit die Herstellergarantie futsch ist. Aber scheinbar bekommt man ihn in Rot nicht als Ersatzrahmen.  Mein Originalrahmen ist zwar in Ordnung, aber ich fühle mich bedeutend wohler mit einem Ersatz im Schuppen. Ich habe mir schließlich vor einigen Wochen für kleines Geld einen weiß-schwarzen AMS 130 Ersatzrahmen in der Bucht geangelt, bin damit aber nicht besonders glücklich.  Jetzt erst recht, wo ich Dein geiles Bike in hochauflösenden Photos sehe.  Wer weiß, ob in drei, vier Jahren überhaupt noch einen neuer AMS Alurahmen für 26'' erhältlich ist. Ich bin mir da absolut nicht sicher. Möglicherweise werde ich mir bis dahin ein neues Bike zugelegt haben. Aber ich bin mit meinem AMS 130 so glücklich, daß ich es auf jeden Fall weiter fahren werde. In Sachen Komfort ist dieses AMS-Fahrwerk in Kombination mit Talas/RP23 BV einfach unschlagbar!

Übrigens, welche Ausfallenden hat Dein Rahmen? X12 oder 5mm QR?

Grüße aus Düsseldorf
Olli


----------



## chelli (18. Februar 2014)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Übrigens, welche Ausfallenden hat Dein Rahmen? X12 oder 5mm QR?



Schaut ziemlich nach 5mm QR aus würde ich sagen.


----------



## CelticTiger (18. Februar 2014)

chelli schrieb:


> Schaut ziemlich nach 5mm QR aus würde ich sagen.



Ich bräuchte eigentlich einen X12 Rahmen. Ich könnte zwar auf die Tricons 5mm QR-Endkappen dran basteln, aber Sinn der Sache wäre dies sicherlich nicht.
Aber egal, für die Schönheit kann man bei der Funktion schon mal Einbußen hinnehmen - wenn ich denn nur einen Ersatzrahmen in diesem genialen Rot fände.


----------



## marathoniker (18. Februar 2014)

@ Shimanoboy: Ich weiß, ich weiß! Schande über mich! Letzten Sonntag war ich schon beichten, aber der Priester fährt auch ein 29er und was soll ich sagen: Er hatte wenig Verständnis für diese Art der Blasphemie!

@ fridjof: stimmt, auf den Fotos kann man es nur erahnen. Die Beschichtung sieht aus, als wäre das Bike über Nacht im Gefrierschrank gestanden. Manche denken auch an eine Art Zuckerguß. Wie auch immer: einfach nur geil und ich bin froh, daß ich noch ein letztes in 18" erwischt habe.

@ CelticTiger, chelli: Es handelt sich bei beiden Achsen um Schnellspanner. Ich denke, daß weder am Hinterbau noch an der Gabel eine Nachrüstung möglich ist. Stört aber überhaupt nicht. Hin und wieder vernimmt man in den Kurven etwas "Scheibenklingeln" am Hinterrad - aber: so what!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonele (18. Februar 2014)

Die Farbe ist genial! Wunderschönes Bike.


----------



## CelticTiger (18. Februar 2014)

marathoniker schrieb:


> @ CelticTiger, chelli: Es handelt sich bei beiden Achsen um Schnellspanner. Ich denke, daß weder am Hinterbau noch an der Gabel eine Nachrüstung möglich ist. Stört aber überhaupt nicht. Hin und wieder vernimmt man in den Kurven etwas "Scheibenklingeln" am Hinterrad - aber: so what!



Wenn man sich einmal an den Komfort von Steckachsen gewöhnt hat, möchte man ihn nicht mehr missen. Das ist wie bei einer Reverb.  Abgesehen von der (angeblich) höheren Steifigkeit, ersparen einem die Steckachsen das Neujustieren des Bremssattels nach jeder Radentnahme. Und ich möchte die Befestigungsgewinde für den hinteren Bremssatel nur ungern jedes Mal mit einer Neujustierung verschleißen, da deren Erneuerung eine nicht billige Angelegenheit ist. Ist der Rahmen an der Stelle sogar gerissen, weil der Bastler einen billigen Drehmomentshlüssel verwendet, ist eine neue Strebe fällig. Diesen ganzen Ärger kann man sich mit Steckachsen sparen.
Aber wie bereits geschrieben, für so ein schönes Rot, das verdammt selten anzutreffen ist, da aus der Zeit gefallen, bin ich gerne bereit, auf diesen Komfort zu verzichten.


----------



## marathoniker (18. Februar 2014)

Übrigens: wer noch eins will in dieser Farbe und nicht gerade von Zwergenwuchs ist: Hier gibt es noch ein rotes AMS-130 race in 20":

http://www.bike-discount.de/?ac=pddetails&pdid=79931


----------



## CelticTiger (18. Februar 2014)

marathoniker schrieb:


> Übrigens: wer noch eins will in dieser Farbe und nicht gerade von Zwergenwuchs ist: Hier gibt es noch ein rotes AMS-130 race in 20":
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/?ac=pddetails&pdid=79931



Hm, € 1500.- gehen für das Bike mit einem tadellosen Foxfahrwerk mit Sicherheit voll in Ordnung. Nur die Laufräder sind bleischwer und qualitativ doch eher zweifelhaft, um es mal ganz diplomatisch zu formulieren. 
Welche Einstelloptionen hat Deine Talas? Ich denke mal, daß sie eine Cube OEM-Geschichte ist und daher nicht mit der offiziellen Talas vergleichbar ist.


----------



## Shimanoboy (18. Februar 2014)

Kannst einen crest Lrs von mir bekommen ;-) der wiegt 1532 g ohne sp

Ztr Crest/Veltec Sl LRS abzugeben


----------



## CelticTiger (18. Februar 2014)

marathoniker schrieb:


> Übrigens: wer noch eins will in dieser Farbe und nicht gerade von Zwergenwuchs ist: Hier gibt es noch ein rotes AMS-130 race in 20":
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/?ac=pddetails&pdid=79931



Korrektur:
Sorry, sehe jetzt erst, daß der rote Beau keine Talas, sondern eine Float hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marathoniker (18. Februar 2014)

@ CelticTiger: Woran siehst Du das? Auf meiner Gabelbrücke steht eindeutig "TALAS" - in der Artikelbeschreibung aus meinem Link übrigens auch.........
Einstelloptionen sind: Variabler Federweg oben, links beim Ventil: 110 - 130 - 150 mm, Druckstufe oben, rechts über drei Presets (C-T-D), Zugstufe am Holm unten rechts, na und eben Federhärte über Luftdruck, wie üblich halt.

@ CelticTiger und Shimanoboy: ich habe für das (neue) Bike 1.399,- € bezahlt und da sind mir auch die "bleischweren" Laufräder erst mal egal! Aber trotzdem danke für das Angebot!


----------



## CelticTiger (18. Februar 2014)

marathoniker schrieb:


> @ CelticTiger: Woran siehst Du das? Auf meiner Gabelbrücke steht eindeutig "TALAS" - in der Artikelbeschreibung aus meinem Link übrigens auch.........
> Einstelloptionen sind: Variabler Federweg oben, links beim Ventil: 110 - 130 - 150 mm, Druckstufe oben, rechts über drei Presets (C-T-D), Zugstufe am Holm unten rechts, na und eben Federhärte über Luftdruck, wie üblich halt.
> 
> @ CelticTiger und Shimanoboy: ich habe für das (neue) Bike 1.399,- € bezahlt und da sind mir auch die "bleischweren" Laufräder erst mal egal! Aber trotzdem danke für das Angebot!



Noch mal Sorry! Ich habe bei der Ausstattungsliste des von Dir verlinktren Bikes die Augen nicht richtig auf gemacht. Fox Float war der Dämpfer und nicht die Gabel.
Für € 1400.- ist das dann ja schon ein richtiges Schnäppchen. Für ein so hochwertiges und komfortables Fahrwerk wie bei den AMS-Rahmen mit RP23 und Talas muß man ansonsten recht tief in die Tasche greifen.
Was die Laufräder betrifft: Wenn man den Tests in den MTB-Zeitschriften Glauben schenken darf, dann bekommt man bereits für etwas mehr als € 200.- richtig gute Teile, die mit rund 1800g zudem auch noch mit einem akzeptablen Gewicht aufwarten.
In "Mountainbike" Heft XII/'13 gab es für die DT Swiss M 1900 Spline mit einem hochordentlichen Gewicht von 1725g in der 26'' Version (€ 228.-) die Note "Überragend". Buchstäblicher Haken an der Sache: Es gibt keinen für DT Swiss obligatorischen Zahnscheibenfreilauf, sondern nur einen konventionellen Sperrklinkenfreilauf. Für DT-Fans ein absolutes No Go! Dennoch ist der für DT Swiss Verhältnisse niedrige Preis ein absoluter Knaller! Besonders kurios: Mit den DT wurde einer der preisgünstigsten LRS Testsieger.
Mavic Crossride 26 Disc (€ 250.-) und Shimano MT 35 (€ 200.-) schnitten "sehr gut" ab.
Für die Fulcrum Red Power SL (€ 221.-) und Roval Stout SL gab es ein "gut".
Vor etwas mehr als vier Jahren mußte man für solche qualitativ hochwertigen Laufräder in der 1800g Klasse noch *mindestens* € 400.- hinblättern. So gesehen braucht man sich mittlerweile über gute Laufräder im Aftermarket absolut keine Gedanken mehr machen.


----------



## Shimanoboy (19. Februar 2014)

Also 1800 g finde ich schwer für 26" . Dafür das mich meiner 300 gekostet hat und fast 300g leichter ist . Außerdem mit roten Naben und nippeln ein Hingucker und sehr Robust

Ztr Crest/Veltec Sl LRS abzugeben


----------



## CelticTiger (19. Februar 2014)

Shimanoboy schrieb:


> Also 1800 g finde ich schwer für 26" . Dafür das mich meiner 300 gekostet hat und fast 300g leichter ist . Außerdem mit roten Naben und nippeln ein Hingucker und sehr Robust
> 
> Ztr Crest/Veltec Sl LRS abzugeben



Das war ja auch nur eine Auswahl aus dem LRS-Test. Ergänzungen hierzu werden gerne angenommen.


----------



## Shimanoboy (19. Februar 2014)

Ich denke im cc bereich schlägt keine alu  felge die crest  und man bekommt fûr 300 einen sehr geilem lrs. 
Desshalb finde ich selber zusammenstellen schon sehr sinnvoll.
Lg 

Ztr Crest/Veltec Sl LRS abzugeben


----------



## Karrorr (20. Februar 2014)

Lange habe ich darauf gespart, jetzt ist es da, bevor es keine 26" mehr gibt. 

Cube AMS 150 Race, vor der ersten Ausfahrt. Griffe und Sattel wurden direkt beim Händler ausgetauscht.





Hier noch ein Detailbild.


----------



## CelticTiger (20. Februar 2014)

Karrorr schrieb:


> Lange habe ich darauf gespart, jetzt ist es da, bevor es keine 26" mehr gibt.
> 
> Cube AMS 150 Race, vor der ersten Ausfahrt. Griffe und Sattel wurden direkt beim Händler ausgetauscht.
> 
> ...



Das nenne ich doch eine Zukunftsinvestition! 
Leider sehen unsere Frauen das meistens etwas anders. Auch der Hinweis, daß so ein Bike die beste Zukunftsinvestition zur Verhinderung eines Bierbauchs ist, zieht leider nicht mehr. 
Klasse Teil ohne Schwächen, d.h. besonders mit ordentlichen Laufrädern, da bei Fullys unter € 3000.-  bei diesem wichtigen Part leider immer öfter Unterdurchschnittliches daherkommt, wenn man einmal von den Direktversendern absieht.
Allzeite gute und sichere Fahrt mit Deinem neuen Schaukelpferd!


----------



## Karrorr (20. Februar 2014)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Das nenne ich doch eine Zukunftsinvestition!
> Leider sehen unsere Frauen das meistens etwas anders. Auch der Hinweis, daß so ein Bike die beste Zukunftsinvestition zur Verhinderung eines Bierbauchs ist, zieht leider nicht mehr.
> Klasse Teil ohne Schwächen, d.h. besonders mit ordentlichen Laufrädern, da bei Fullys unter € 3000.-  bei diesem wichtigen Part leider immer öfter Unterdurchschnittliches daherkommt, wenn man einmal von den Direktversendern absieht.
> Allzeite gute und sichere Fahrt mit Deinem neuen Schaukelpferd!


Danke, ich wollte mein altes Cube LTD04 eigentlich noch einen Sommer fahren und dann erst ein Fully kaufen, da mir zum Kaufpreis noch ein paar Scheine fehlten. Als ich aber mitbekommen habe, dass die 26" in den 2014er-Programmen nur noch sehr dünn gesät sind, habe ich mich anders entschieden. Zudem habe ich das Bike zu einem wirklich tollen Preis bekommen, der Händler hier in M ist auf den Internetpreis eingestiegen. Den von mir mitgebrachten Sattel und die Griffe hat er auch gleich montiert und mir die Teile vom neuen Bike sauber verpackt mitgegeben.

Drei Touren auf den Isar-Trails bzw. durch den Forstenrieder Park hat es jetzt schon mit mir abgespult, ich bin total begeistert. Jetzt gleich geht es auf die nächste Runde! *freu*


----------



## CelticTiger (20. Februar 2014)

So, habe die Fourios Freds wieder runtergenommen und frische 2.4er Racing Ralphs draufgezogen, die in dieser Breite und in Evo-Ausführung gar nicht mal so einfach zu bekommen sind. Die guten, alten Ralphs sind einfach deutlich durchstichfester bei z.B. Scherben auf Straße oder Fahrradweg und lassen einen bei etwas Regen im Wald nicht gleich hängen.
Zwar benutze ich mein Schaukelpferd täglich für die Fahrt zur Arbeit überwiegend auf Asphalt und Dolomit-/Aschewege, aber am WE bin ich natürlich auch im Gelände unterwegs. So groß ist der Unterschied in Sachen Leichtgängigkeit im Vergleich zu den Freds nun auch wieder nicht. Nur beschleunigen die Ralphs mit einem Plus von immerhin 1 1/2 Pfund natürlich nicht so fluffig wie die sehr leichten Freds.
Ich habe es zwar nicht so empfunden, aber ein Bikerkollege meinte, ohne die "schwachbrüstigen Bleistiftreifen" sähe das Kiste nun wieder nach einem "richtigen Mountainbike" aus. 
Ich überlasse Euch das abschließende Urteil:


----------



## CelticTiger (20. Februar 2014)

Karrorr schrieb:


> Danke, ich wollte mein altes Cube LTD04 eigentlich noch einen Sommer fahren und dann erst ein Fully kaufen, da mir zum Kaufpreis noch ein paar Scheine fehlten. Als ich aber mitbekommen habe, dass die 26" in den 2014er-Programmen nur noch sehr dünn gesät sind, habe ich mich anders entschieden. Zudem habe ich das Bike zu einem wirklich tollen Preis bekommen, der Händler hier in M ist auf den Internetpreis eingestiegen. Den von mir mitgebrachten Sattel und die Griffe hat er auch gleich montiert und mir die Teile vom neuen Bike sauber verpackt mitgegeben.
> 
> Drei Touren auf den Isar-Trails bzw. durch den Forstenrieder Park hat es jetzt schon mit mir abgespult, ich bin total begeistert. Jetzt gleich geht es auf die nächste Runde! *freu*



Als ich Deine Zeilen las, erinnerte ich mich an die erste Fahrt mit meinem Cube (s.o. # 11029), mein bis dato hochwertigstes Fully. Ich war ebenfalls hin und weg.  Das sänftenartige, extrem feinfühlige Fahrwerk war (und ist es immer noch) ein echtes Erlebnis. Die Fahrwerke der Cube Fullys sind ab Werk ausgezeichnet abgestimt; Gabel, Dämpfer und Rahmen bilden eine perfekte Symbiose.  
Die leichten DT Swiss LR ließen sich dermaßen fluffig beschleunigen, daß es fast so geil wie ein gutes Finale im Bett war. 
Ich glaube, um dieses Gefühl bei einem neuen Bike zu toppen, braucht es schon eine perfekt abgestimmte 9kg-Kiste mit 1300g-Laufrädern.  Aber noch tut es mein gutes, altes Schaukelpferd, das mittlerweile gut 15.000km auf dem Sattel hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## airri.de (22. Februar 2014)

Mein neues Spielzeug!!!


----------



## TrailsurferODW (22. Februar 2014)

Topp!!


----------



## brösmeli (22. Februar 2014)

ist das l oder m.
wie schwer?
schon probe gefahren?


----------



## Boshard (23. Februar 2014)

Schickes Stereo ist das 29?

Hier mal meine 3 Cubes Bikes


----------



## CelticTiger (23. Februar 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Schickes Stereo ist das 29?
> 
> Hier mal meine 3 Cubes Bikes




Das nenne ich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes vielseitig aufgestellt.


----------



## Boshard (23. Februar 2014)

Sind doch nur 3 Räder 

Cube Peloton Race 2012
Cube Fritzz Pro 2012
Cube AMS 130 PRo 2013


----------



## CelticTiger (23. Februar 2014)

Ha


Boshard schrieb:


> Sind doch nur 3 Räder
> 
> Cube Peloton Race 2012
> Cube Fritzz Pro 2012
> Cube AMS 130 PRo 2013


Hast Du es denn noch nicht bereut, statt der drei Bikes lieber ein perfekt ausgestattetes für € 4000.- oder € 5000.- angeschafft zu haben.


----------



## Boshard (23. Februar 2014)

Nein ich es noch nicht bereut.

Mit dem Rennrad zur Arbeit über Radweg mit Landstraße knapp 25Km am Tag und Schöne Touren an der Ostsee entlang.

Mit dem AMS Feldwege, Waldautobahn oder auch gemütliche Touren abseits der Straße.
(Das AMS gab es im Dezember zum B-Day , bin damit leider nur beim Händler Probegefahren)

Fritzz fürs grobe halt , Enduro Einsatz.

Mit beiden MTB´s wird der Hund Gassi geführt je nachdem wie der Hund drauf ist.

Klar hätte man eines kaufen können
Aber mal Abwechslung ist auch gut.


----------



## andi. (24. Februar 2014)

Seit Freitag hab ich auch mein Würfel fertig. Grundlage war ein Stereo SHPC Race 29" von 2013. 12,7kg und voll abfahrtstauglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CheapTrick (24. Februar 2014)

andi. schrieb:


> Seit Freitag hab ich auch mein Würfel fertig. Grundlage war ein Stereo SHPC Race 29" von 2013. 12,7kg und voll abfahrtstauglich



Schick 

Bin auch gerade dabei meins auf 1x10 umzubauen. Wie hast du das mit dieser Tülle für den Schaltzug gelöst? Ich meine den Zug-Gegenhalter, der unten im Rahmen sitzt. Der ist ja zweigeteilt...


----------



## andi. (24. Februar 2014)

Habe die eine Seite einfach weggelassen. Die Öffnung müsste man vielleicht noch irgendwie abdichten. Aber sonst funktioniert es.


----------



## CheapTrick (24. Februar 2014)

Ah, ok, danke für die Antwort! 
Es gibt ja bei den 2014er Modellen welche mit 1x11 Antrieb, werde dann mal bei meinem Dealer nachfragen, vielleicht gibts das ja einzeln als Ersatzteil.


----------



## andi. (25. Februar 2014)

@CheapTrick berichte wenn du was weist


----------



## Mann auf Suppe (25. Februar 2014)

So, hier mal mein neuer Fritzz HPA Race 160 27.5 (20 Zoll), bevor er eingesaut wird 

Werde evtl. noch die Originalgriffe gegen Ergon GA1 Evo tauschen und mal schauen, ob ich mit dem Sattel klar komme....


----------



## Guerill0 (25. Februar 2014)

Schönes Radl. Nur der Rock Shox Aufkleber beißt sich etwas mit nem kompletten Fox Fahrwerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mann auf Suppe (25. Februar 2014)

Danke, der gehört ja auch zur Sattelstütze "Reverb Stealth"


----------



## CubeFan1998 (25. Februar 2014)

Finde das Bike auch sehr schön, aber dieser abgefressene Apfel macht das Gesamtbild des Bikes kaputt.

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## EinsRakete (26. Februar 2014)

Nachdem ich schon lang mitlese möchte ich auch mal mein Hobby zeigen. In freier Wildbahn geschossen, die Qualität ist dem alten Smartphone geschuldet. EIN LTD Race von Zwanzig12.


----------



## marathoniker (26. Februar 2014)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Finde das Bike auch sehr schön, aber dieser abgefressene Apfel macht das Gesamtbild des Bikes kaputt.



Stimmt, und so ein "Kotflügel" - mit, oder auch ohne Apfel-Aufkleber - geht ja gar nicht. no schlamm, no fun


----------



## marathoniker (26. Februar 2014)

Mann auf Suppe schrieb:


> So, hier mal mein neuer Fritzz HPA Race 160 27.5 (20 Zoll), bevor er eingesaut wird
> 
> Werde evtl. noch die Originalgriffe gegen Ergon GA1 Evo tauschen und mal schauen, ob ich mit dem Sattel klar komme....



Lass die Griffe dran, die sind top! Der Sattel taugt nicht viel - ist der X1 von Selle Italia, oder? (Ich fahr schon seit den frühen 1990ern den *Flite* und auch das aktuelle Modell ist wieder mal sehr gelungen)





Gruß
Frank


----------



## marathoniker (26. Februar 2014)

Das war einer meiner ersten Flite´s: um 1992 - ziert heute meine Wand, war aber über viele Jahre ein treuer und stets zuverlässiger Begleiter. Und der Sitzkomfort ist ja wohl legendär!


----------



## toto69 (27. Februar 2014)

Hi , habe immer nur  mitgelesen , über Jahre , nun mal ein Foto meines neuen 2013er Reaction SL 29 . Im Abverkauf erstanden , dann aber Kurbel durch 40/30/22 ersetzt , sowie die Kassette getauscht ! Wollte nie ein 29er fahren , bis ich es getestet habe ! Und nu will ich nicht mehr runter ! Ist auch nach zahlreichen Selbstaufbauten mein erstes Komplettrad . Habe schon Ideen zum Verändern , kommt Geld kommt Rat 





Gruss,toto


----------



## Mann auf Suppe (1. März 2014)

marathoniker schrieb:


> Lass die Griffe dran, die sind top! Der Sattel taugt nicht viel - ist der X1 von Selle Italia, oder? (Ich fahr schon seit den frühen 1990ern den *Flite* und auch das aktuelle Modell ist wieder mal sehr gelungen)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 275655
> 
> ...


 
Hi Frank, ja ich habe den Selle Italia X1 Trail drauf. Danke für den Tipp mit dem Flite, werde ich mir dann auch mal anschauen.


----------



## McFirehead (2. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,

Ich möchte mal meinen Würfel vorstellen.
Es ist ein Cube Acid 2012 Grey´n Blue.
Ich hab es jetzt seit einem Jahr und es ist mein erstes Mountainbike.
Hier noch Bilder vom heutigen Sasionbeginn =)









Grüße aus der Pfalz

Marcel


----------



## Guerill0 (2. März 2014)

Der Neuzugang in schlechter Handyqualität.
Macht aber echt Laune das Gerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rekay (3. März 2014)

das ist ein Sting oder? was liegt das preislich? habs bisher nur auf der cube hp gesehen


----------



## Guerill0 (3. März 2014)

Jepp, ist ein Sting 120 für 1499,- UVP


----------



## Hardwell (3. März 2014)

Hi , 

Mein 10 Tage altes Aim Disc 26 zum üben :


----------



## brösmeli (3. März 2014)

Neulich auf polizeistreife im wald.


----------



## Vincy (3. März 2014)

Das Rot passt aber eher zu Feuerwehr.


----------



## brösmeli (3. März 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Das Rot passt aber eher zu Feuerwehr.



 hihi!


----------



## strohmi32 (3. März 2014)

Nach 1 Jahr Cube Aim 29er bin ich heute wieder auf 26 Zoll Cube Acid Modell 2013 umgestiegen,das 29er war sehr gut aber ich hatte immer 
Probleme mit dem Hinterrad die Speichen hatten sich immer wieder gelöst.
Mein Kampfgewicht beträgt auch 110Kg.
Das Cube Acid habe ich für 749,-€ bekommen,und mein Cube Aim habe ich sehr gut Privat verkauft.
Hier noch ein paar Fotos meines Cube Acid Blue n Grey.


----------



## Heroldus (5. März 2014)

Mein mittlerweile 3x gewaschenes ELITE Race mit Blick auf Waldershof 
Noch fast Serienmäßig. Kurbel wurde mir schon auf 38/24 umgebaut (Ja ich weiß, der Bashguard muss noch runter  )
Es kommen noch: weiße Griffe an den 740er-Prügel, Sattelklemme mit Schraube und mein Lieblingssattel drauf.


----------



## deepmode (5. März 2014)

Meins nochmal mit kleinen Updates und besserer Bildqualität...

Grins.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skraggy (5. März 2014)

Man könnte ja meinen, dieser klassische Cube Look wird irgendwann langweilig, aber nichts da. Einfach zeitlos schön...


----------



## zozoon (6. März 2014)

Cube AMS 100 Super Pro 29' blackline


----------



## Stevo74 (6. März 2014)

Endlich fertig... Aufbau Elite SHPC 26" abgeschlossen.
Ergebnis: 8,5 kg fahrbereit... dank des tollen Vorfrühlings konnte ich auch schon die ersten Runden drehen. Das Ding fliegt sozusagen von selbst den Berg hoch. Hammergeil.  Jetzt darf es gerne auch noch ein bisschen wärmer werden, damit wir zwei auf die erste richtige Tour gehen können.


----------



## daproblem (6. März 2014)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Neulich auf polizeistreife im wald.



Gefällt mir richtig gut in rot, nur der Lenker passt IMO farblich nicht.


----------



## urmel511 (7. März 2014)

*@deepmode*

Was für Speichenreflektoren sind das?


----------



## brösmeli (7. März 2014)

urmel511 schrieb:


> *@deepmode*
> 
> Was für Speichenreflektoren sind das?



???wiedennwodennwasdenn???

Ich seh nix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCarolina (7. März 2014)

Bist Du schon mal mit den Schutzblechen und offenem Dämpfer gefahren oder sind die nur fürs Foto dran?


----------



## airri.de (7. März 2014)

brösmeli schrieb:


> ist das l oder m.
> wie schwer?
> schon probe gefahren?


Moin, das ist L. Wiegt jetzt nach Umbau auf 1x10 13,1kg.


----------



## airri.de (7. März 2014)

brösmeli schrieb:


> ist das l oder m.
> wie schwer?
> schon probe gefahren?


Moin, das ist L. Wiegt jetzt nach Umbau auf 1x10 13,1kg.


----------



## airri.de (7. März 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Schickes Stereo ist das 29?
> 
> Hier mal meine 3 Cubes Bikes


ja, 29"


----------



## Vincy (7. März 2014)

Mein aktuelles Upgrade


----------



## hudsonhawke (8. März 2014)

hallo, 

sehr nice!  
Habe heute mein Cube LTD Sl bestellt, leider dauert es noch bis zum 24ten bis ich es abholen darf.

Gruß

Oliver


----------



## brösmeli (8. März 2014)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Bist Du schon mal mit den Schutzblechen und offenem Dämpfer gefahren oder sind die nur fürs Foto dran?



Hä? Was meinst du?


----------



## Shimanoboy (8. März 2014)

Hat hier schon jemand ein Cube Ams 150 hpa race oder pro 27.5 ? 
Was ein Name  
LG


----------



## stonele (8. März 2014)

Mein neuer Austauschrahmen. Manche Anbauteile passen farblich nicht mehr ganz so. Zum Fahren gehts und mit der Zeit wird sicher das eine oder andere geändert.


----------



## stonele (8. März 2014)

Und hier noch das Bild ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailsurferODW (8. März 2014)

Shimanoboy schrieb:


> Hat hier schon jemand ein Cube Ams 150 hpa race oder pro 27.5 ?
> Was ein Name
> LG


Lt. meinem Händler soll ein Race in KW 12 kommen. Dann hab ich vll eins


----------



## Shimanoboy (8. März 2014)

Ich will auch eins 

Ztr Crest/Veltec Sl LRS abzugeben


----------



## dersteff76 (8. März 2014)

Na dann will ich auch noch 







 



ist in und um Augsburg...


----------



## Boshard (8. März 2014)

Hier mal mein AMS 130 bei der ersten Ausfahrt.


----------



## Yberion666 (9. März 2014)

stonele schrieb:


> Und hier noch das Bild ...



Die Sattelstütze ist aber nachgerüstet, oder? Ich finde, das Weiß passt farblich überhaupt nicht zum Rad.


----------



## LaCarolina (9. März 2014)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Hä? Was meinst du?



Weil das Ding in der STellung ständig am Reifen schleift


----------



## stonele (9. März 2014)

Yberion666 schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze ist aber nachgerüstet, oder? Ich finde, das Weiß passt farblich überhaupt nicht zum Rad.


Mein alter Rahmen war weiß - da hat die ideal gepaßt. Eine mattschwarze Stütze würde sicher besser aussehen. Obwohl es im Original besser aussieht, wie auf dem Bild.


----------



## Allgaeufex (9. März 2014)

Servus
Heute waren die Trails wieder mal genial


----------



## airri.de (9. März 2014)

13,1kg nach upgrade auf 1x10 und Syntace Cockpit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## airri.de (9. März 2014)

13,1kg nach upgrade auf 1x10 und Syntace Cockpit Anhang anzeigen 278026


----------



## Bocacanosa (9. März 2014)

Endlich mal wieder im hellen/trockenen/warmen unterwegs!






Ein "Oldie" 2010er AMS 125 Pro in black anodized mit 26" LR. Auch damit kann man noch fahren.


----------



## TrailsurferODW (9. März 2014)

airri.de schrieb:


> 13,1kg nach upgrade auf 1x10 und Syntace Cockpit Anhang anzeigen 278026


Was hatte das Bike vorher und was war bei dem Gewicht dran (Pedale, Computer, etc)?


----------



## airri.de (9. März 2014)

TrailsurferODW schrieb:


> Was hatte das Bike vorher und was war bei dem Gewicht dran (Pedale, Computer, etc)?



So wie es zu sehen ist 13,1kg. Vorher 13,5kg


----------



## mathijsen (9. März 2014)

airri.de schrieb:


> 13,1kg nach upgrade auf 1x10 und Syntace Cockpit


Kannst du mal was zum 1x10 Setup schreiben? (Kassette? Zusatzritzel? Kefü? Kettenblatt?) Würde mich interessieren.


----------



## hartl7676 (10. März 2014)

Hab meins am Samstag vom Händler geholt und gleich mal die ersten Kilometer geradelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shimanoboy (10. März 2014)

Rarität so ein reaction 

Mit die längsten Lieferzeiten

Ztr Crest/Veltec Sl LRS abzugeben


----------



## DS1002 (10. März 2014)

hartl7676 schrieb:


> Hab meins am Samstag vom Händler geholt und gleich mal die ersten Kilometer geradelt



Und noch einer mit gutem Geschmack. Hervorragende Wahl


----------



## .Konafahrer. (10. März 2014)

Da ich einen allgemeinen 27,5er Thread auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden habe, probiere ich hier bei euch mein Glück. Dies ist für die nä. Tage "mein" Cube:









Ob es wirklich ...



"Amok" ist, werde ich morgen in den Trails erfahren...

so long...


----------



## Friendsofmine (11. März 2014)

Die aktuellen Cube Teile sehen bitter aus.


----------



## RacBaffos (11. März 2014)

Hey,

dieses Jahr will ich auch wieder Anfangen verstärkt mit dem Bike zu radeln.
Anlässlich dazu kam mir dann auch das Cube Attention ins Haus und haben auch schon einige Meter auf dem benachbarten Berg hinter uns gebracht =P

Das macht einfach nur richtig Laune und ich hoffe mal das uns dieses Jahr ein langer Sommer bevorstehen wird.


----------



## hudsonhawke (11. März 2014)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Da ich einen allgemeinen 27,5er Thread auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden habe, probiere ich hier bei euch mein Glück. Dies ist für die nä. Tage "mein" Cube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön in Szene gesetzt dein Bike!!
2tes Hobby fotografieren?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## .Konafahrer. (12. März 2014)

Danke. Ist nur ein Testbike - also nicht meins. Biken und Fotografieren ergänzen sich prima. So kann ich die Touren immer wieder 'nacherleben'.


----------



## AimSl (15. März 2014)

Wer. Hat das Aim sl 26 Black n red


----------



## Donnerbolzen (16. März 2014)




----------



## Bluebyter (16. März 2014)

So dann mal mein neues ....

Wer kann mir einen besseren Lenker empfehlen, und was für ein Tacho mit Funk ist denn empfehlenswert ... muss kein ROX sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (16. März 2014)

Tacho würde ich dir den Sigma BC 12.2 STS
http://www.sigmasport.de/de/produkte/bikecomputer/topline_2012_wireless/bc1212_sts/?punkt=features

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p33614_BC-12-12-STS-wireless-Tacho.html?xtcr=3&xtmcl=Sigma 12.12

Lenker Alu oder Carbon und Was darf der Maximal kosten


----------



## gpzmandel (16. März 2014)

Bluebyter schrieb:


> So dann mal mein neues ....
> 
> Wer kann mir einen besseren Lenker empfehlen, und was für ein Tacho mit Funk ist denn empfehlenswert ... muss kein ROX sein.



Hallo was hälst Du von Sixpack Sam dazu passend auch ein kurzen Vorbau. Super Preis Leistung 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Lenker/Lenker/S-A-M-720-Riserbar-31-8-mm-Lenker-2013.html

Tacho VDO MC 2.0 
http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradzu...54.html?_cid=21_1_-1_9_78_315354_42602694389_

Gruß Maik


----------



## Guerill0 (16. März 2014)

Besser ist gerade bei Lenkern relativ. 
Leichter? Breiter? Mehr Rise?

Auf jeden Fall: Glückwunsch zum Radl


----------



## Bluebyter (16. März 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Tacho würde ich dir den Sigma BC 12.2 STS
> http://www.sigmasport.de/de/produkte/bikecomputer/topline_2012_wireless/bc1212_sts/?punkt=features
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p33614_BC-12-12-STS-wireless-Tacho.html?xtcr=3&xtmcl=Sigma 12.12
> ...



Ja genau den Sigma BC12.2 STS hatte ich auch schon in der engeren Auswahl, ist er den von der Übertragung Sender - Empfänger ausfallsicher. Habe da früher so Sachen von Leuten gehört " funktioniert mal und dann mal wieder nicht".
Lenker .. tja, ich glaube Alu wäre mir lieber. Kosten .... naja sagen wir mal Preis Leistung muss halt passen.  

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



gpzmandel schrieb:


> Hallo was hälst Du von Sixpack Sam dazu passend auch ein kurzen Vorbau. Super Preis Leistung
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Lenker/Lenker/S-A-M-720-Riserbar-31-8-mm-Lenker-2013.html
> 
> Tacho VDO MC 2.0
> ...



Wie ist denn der Sixpack Sam so? Kann man den bedenkenlos kaufen? Ich habe da noch keine Erfahrung, ich dachte da an einen mit 20mm Rise
aber mit dem Backsweep ... für was ist der gut ?
Der VDO MC2.0 wie ist hier so die Sender - Empfänger Übertragung, besser oder schlechter als ein Sigma 12.12?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Guerill0 schrieb:


> Besser ist gerade bei Lenkern relativ.
> Leichter? Breiter? Mehr Rise?
> 
> Auf jeden Fall: Glückwunsch zum Radl



Danke ... ja das Bike ist  ....

Zum Thema Lenker, eigentlich ist mir die Breite im Moment mit 720mm ausreichend, allerdings mehr Rise wäre mir lieber der ist mir zu Flat ...
Aus Alu wäre mir gefühlt lieber, aber das Preis Leistung Verhältnis muss halt stimmen.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten

Grüße Bluebyter


----------



## Boshard (17. März 2014)

Ausfälle hatte ich bisher noch nicht mit dem Sigma Tacho.
Die Übertragung soll nicht Störanfällig sein.
Hab bisher mit den 3 Tachos die ich von Sigma Verwände keine Probleme.
Sigma BC 1609 STS CAD (Rennrad) , BC 8.12 ATS (MTB) , BC12.12 STS (MTB)

Auch keine Probleme mit der Puls Uhr von Sigma PC15.11

Schau mal Hier zum Thema STS:
http://www.sigmasport.de/de/produkt...s/?flash=1&punkt=features&gesamt=1&position=1


----------



## Bluebyter (17. März 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Ausfälle hatte ich bisher noch nicht mit dem Sigma Tacho.
> Die Übertragung soll nicht Störanfällig sein.
> Hab bisher mit den 3 Tachos die ich von Sigma Verwände keine Probleme.
> Sigma BC 1609 STS CAD (Rennrad) , BC 8.12 ATS (MTB) , BC12.12 STS (MTB)
> ...



Danke für die infos
Dann werde ich mir einen Sigma zulegen.


----------



## marathoniker (17. März 2014)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder im hellen/trockenen/warmen unterwegs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cruysen (18. März 2014)

Ich hoffe, ich darf hier ein Bike von der Stange überhaupt posten.
Zwar 08/15, aber meins (seit knapp einer Woche)


----------



## hudsonhawke (18. März 2014)

LTD SL?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruysen (18. März 2014)

LTD CC


----------



## gpzmandel (18. März 2014)

Bluebyter schrieb:


> Ja genau den Sigma BC12.2 STS hatte ich auch schon in der engeren Auswahl, ist er den von der Übertragung Sender - Empfänger ausfallsicher. Habe da früher so Sachen von Leuten gehört " funktioniert mal und dann mal wieder nicht".
> Lenker .. tja, ich glaube Alu wäre mir lieber. Kosten .... naja sagen wir mal Preis Leistung muss halt passen.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Hallo Bluebyter, ersteinmal kann man Sixpack bedenkenlos kaufen gute Qualität ich fahre den schon im 2 Jahr Gardasee und Dolomiten alles kein Problem. Zum Backsweep der Lenker hat dadurch einen knick nach innen zu deinem Körper hin, dadurch fährst Du entspannter ist aber auch wiederum Geschmacksache muss du ausprobieren. Vdo Tacho ich kann bisher nichts negatives darüber sagen fahre ihn jetzt im 2 Jahr keine Problem einziges Manko braucht viel Energie Batteriewechsel einmal im Jahr.

Gruß Maik


----------



## hudsonhawke (18. März 2014)

Sehr schön habe mir das LTD SL gekauft, seit Samstag meins!


----------



## cruysen (18. März 2014)

Sehr schön! Dann herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Gerät


----------



## hudsonhawke (18. März 2014)

Danke dir auch!  abweichend zum Serienbike sind XT Naben und iso Bremsscheiben verbaut

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Yberion666 (20. März 2014)

Mein AMS 100 nun mit neuem Laufradsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetal (21. März 2014)

Sehr schönes AMS. In Teamausführung immer wieder schön. 

Was wiegt es denn jetzt bzw. was wiegen die Laufräder?


----------



## Yberion666 (21. März 2014)

Gesamtgewicht weiß ich nicht, da ich leider über keine Waage verfüge, mit der ich es wiegen kann. Personenwaage kann man vergessen. Die hat nach Selbstversuchen einen Messfehler von ca. +-500g. Ich denke, ich muss mir mal einen Hängewaage besorgen.

Der Laufradsatz nackt hat mit der Küchenwaage gewogen 1450g. Dazu kommt dann als Kassette eine SRAM XG-1080 11-36 Zähne, Magura Storm SL Scheiben 180/160, Notubes Felgenband, Notubes Ventile und Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2,25" breit mit Milch.

Weitere Tuningmaßnahmen waren zum einen die Procraft Sattelklemme. Ich habe über eine Saison lang festgestellt, dass ich den Sattel unterwegs sowieso nie verstelle, also ich auch keinen Schnellspanner dort brauche und mir das Gewicht auch sparen kann. Zusätzlich habe ich noch den Fizik Tundra gegen einen Selle Italia SLR eingetauscht. Der ist mir komfortabel genug und spart auch ca. 100g. Dazu kommt noch, dass der wesentlich flacher baut als der Fizik Tundra, was die Optik insgesamt schnittiger macht, finde ich.

Ursprünglich war auch mal der gleiche Vorbau in länger dran. Aber irgendwann fühlte sich diese Position für mich zu gestreckt an.

Ich habe hier nochmal ein anderes Foto, auf dem man auch die blauen Speichennippel erkennt. Vor allem mit den blauen Naben zusammen macht sich das richtig gut, finde ich.


----------



## deathmetal (21. März 2014)

Yberion666 schrieb:


> Gesamtgewicht weiß ich nicht, da ich leider über keine Waage verfüge, mit der ich es wiegen kann. Personenwaage kann man vergessen. Die hat nach Selbstversuchen einen Messfehler von ca. +-500g. Ich denke, ich muss mir mal einen Hängewaage besorgen.
> 
> Der Laufradsatz nackt hat mit der Küchenwaage gewogen 1450g. Dazu kommt dann als Kassette eine SRAM XG-1080 11-36 Zähne, Magura Storm SL Scheiben 180/160, Notubes Felgenband, Notubes Ventile und Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2,25" breit mit Milch.
> 
> ...



Sehr schöne Laufräder und schön leicht  
Passen gut rein mit dem Blau. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Allgaeufex (21. März 2014)

Servus

Heute hab ich meinem Fritzzchen mal ein paar schöne Trails gezeigt


----------



## TrailsurferODW (21. März 2014)

Die erste Ausfahrt mit dem AMS 150 HPA Race 27.5


----------



## Bike_Collector (21. März 2014)

Snowride mit einem selbst aufgebauten Cube AMS 100


----------



## Yberion666 (21. März 2014)

Wo wohnst du denn, dass du gerade Schnee hast? Oder sind die Fotos schon älter?

Schöner Aufbau, gefällt mir!


----------



## Bike_Collector (21. März 2014)

Yberion666 schrieb:


> Wo wohnst du denn, dass du gerade Schnee hast? Oder sind die Fotos schon älter?
> 
> Schöner Aufbau, gefällt mir!


In Metzingen/Riederich. Bilder sind 2 Monate alt aber auf den Alpen, bei uns lag dieses Jahr noch kein Schnee. 
Freut mich das der Aufbau dir gefallen hat, habe noch ein Cube AMS110 Race, auch sebst aufgebaut...


----------



## Mann auf Suppe (22. März 2014)

@TrailsurferODW: Nicht schlecht, das hatte ich in der engeren Auswahl 
Habe mich dann vor ca. 3 Wochen jedoch für das Fritzz 160 HPA Race 27.5 entschieden.


----------



## Bike_Collector (22. März 2014)

Mann auf Suppe schrieb:


> @TrailsurferODW: Nicht schlecht, das hatte ich in der engeren Auswahl
> Habe mich dann vor ca. 3 Wochen jedoch für das Fritzz 160 HPA Race 27.5 entschieden.


Cube Fritzz 160 finde ich sehr schön... Du hast aber einen großen Sprung gemacht, von CC100mm-110mm auf ED160mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailsurferODW (22. März 2014)

Das Fritzz bin ich auch gefahren. War mir aber ne Spur zu Enduro und ich wollt unbedingt die Pike und DT Laufräder haben. Ansonsten aber bestimmt gutes Spaßgerät!


----------



## Mann auf Suppe (23. März 2014)

Ja, das stimmt. Habe mit den 160mm auch genug Reserven einkalkuliert 

Wünsche dir jedenfalls viel Spaß mit dem Gerät, ich finde die Farbkombi grün/weiss/blau auch genial.


----------



## AimSl (23. März 2014)

mein neues Cube Aim Sl 26


----------



## Yberion666 (23. März 2014)

Cube_Racer_73 schrieb:


> In Metzingen/Riederich. Bilder sind 2 Monate alt aber auf den Alpen, bei uns lag dieses Jahr noch kein Schnee.
> Freut mich das der Aufbau dir gefallen hat, habe noch ein Cube AMS110 Race, auch sebst aufgebaut...



Da ist das Farbkonzept noch schöner durchgezogen!


----------



## Bike_Collector (23. März 2014)

Yberion666 schrieb:


> Da ist das Farbkonzept noch schöner durchgezogen!


Danke, schwarz und rot ist einfach Traumkombination.


----------



## Cuberia (24. März 2014)

AMS 100 in 26"...immerwieder gut. Hier meins. Auch ein Selbstaufbau.






Sind mal wieder neue Fotos fällig. Das Cockpit sieht jetzt anders aus...660mm Lowriser ohne Hörnchen. Vorbau positiv. Man(n) wird halt älter.


----------



## Cuberia (24. März 2014)

.


----------



## Stevo74 (25. März 2014)

Aufbau Leichtbauprojekt 2014 abgeschlossen. 8,5 kg fahrfertig... funktioniert alles wunderbar. Jetzt muß nur noch das Wetter so bleiben wie letzten Freitag.


----------



## FreshPrince (25. März 2014)

Sehr schönes Bike! Ich stehe auch vor der Fertigstellung meines 2014-er Bikes. Mit gleichem Rahmen und gleicher Gabel. Der Rahmen ist aber auch zu schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philmo (25. März 2014)

Mit ein bisschen Sonnenschein schaut alles gleich viel schöner aus!
Ich hatte die ersten Sonnenstrahlen (Mitte Februar) dieses Jahr auch gleich genutzt um ein paar Fotos zu schießen, gefahren wird aber bei jedem Wetter.
Auch wenn das Hanzz mit geschätzt über 18 Kilo doch sehr schwer ist, das zweite Kettenblatt und Wille machen einiges wett.
Und um die Ecke im Bikepark Mehring kommt man dann erst Recht auf seine Kosten!


----------



## hudsonhawke (25. März 2014)

So heute mein Ltd SL das erste mal ausgeführt

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## daproblem (26. März 2014)

Mein Stereo mit neuem XT-Anker


----------



## silberwald (28. März 2014)

Hab schon länger hier mitgelesen. Nun mal auch mein 2011er Fritzz.

Neu für 2014 sind seit ca. 4 Wochen die 2x10 Schaltung und seit heute die 203/180 XT Bremse. Leitungen werden irgendwann mal gekürzt. Gewicht? Keine Ahnung. Müsste ich mal wiegen. Aber lieber etwas schwerer und dabei haltbarer.


----------



## TrailsurferODW (29. März 2014)

Springtime


----------



## janmethner (29. März 2014)

hudsonhawke schrieb:


> So heute mein Ltd SL das erste mal ausgeführt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk



Aaahh jaaa...das LTD. Hab auch eins...allerdings nicht das LTD SL, sondern das LTD Pro 29. Aber in derselbe Farbe. Ist einfach ein klasse Bike, finde ich! Schnell, wendig - macht eine Menge Spaß, damit zu fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hudsonhawke (29. März 2014)

Kann ich bisher nur bestätigen ! Ist ein super bike!


Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (30. März 2014)

Stevo74 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 281447
> Aufbau Leichtbauprojekt 2014 abgeschlossen. 8,5 kg fahrfertig... funktioniert alles wunderbar. Jetzt muß nur noch das Wetter so bleiben wie letzten Freitag.




Wirklich ein heisses Teil.  Hab dir eine Nachricht geschrieben....brauche Infos ;-)


----------



## CheapTrick (30. März 2014)

Heute endlich mal die neuen Parts ausfahren


----------



## Boshard (30. März 2014)

silberwald schrieb:


> Hab schon länger hier mitgelesen. Nun mal auch mein 2011er Fritzz.
> 
> Neu für 2014 sind seit ca. 4 Wochen die 2x10 Schaltung und seit heute die 203/180 XT Bremse. Leitungen werden irgendwann mal gekürzt. Gewicht? Keine Ahnung. Müsste ich mal wiegen. Aber lieber etwas schwerer und dabei haltbarer.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 282204



Schickes Fritzz.
Wie fährt sich das Fritzz so mit dem Monarch?


----------



## slope66 (30. März 2014)

Sehr schönes Fritzz.  
Gefällt mir deutlich besser als die neuen. 
Dämpfer würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## Alerath (30. März 2014)

Hier mein "neues" 4LTD, grade im Aufbau (als Student kommt da nur immer nach und nach was dran - budgettechnisch) und heute den ersten kleineren Ritt hinter mich gebracht!


----------



## silberwald (30. März 2014)

Ich würd sagen auffällig unauffällig. Hatte mir damals den Rahmen (ohne Dämpfer) bei H+S Bikediscount gekauft, wobei der Rahmen eigentlich immer mit dem Fox RP 23 ausgerüstet war. Über die etwas wirren Diagramme von RS hab ich den Dämpfer damals dann als High Volume/High Tune gekauft.

Maximal dürfen ja 275 Psi rein (was ich eh schon sehr viel find für diese kleinen Dinger), ich fahr ihn so mit 200 Psi (werd aber demnächst ein bischen mehr probieren) und zw. 20 und 30 % "Sag", Rebound auf "Hase" maximal und "Gate" je nach Wegezustand max (Trail/Schotterwege) oder min (Straße). Zum Rebound muss ich allerdings sagen, dass ich da jetzt nicht wesentliche Unterschiede zwischen Rebound max und min spüre.

Auch wenn das Gate offen ist, gehen Antritte relativ problemlos ohne dass der Dämpfer zu sehr wippt. Auch an Anstiegen, die ich oft versuche im Sitzen zu fahren, geht subjektiv gesehen wenig in der Federung "verloren".

Beim Trailfahren (inkl. kleiner Kicker, wie sie halt auf den Trails/Wegen so sind) hab ich den Dämpfer eigtl. noch nicht spürbar "auf Block" bekommen, obwohl ich jetzt nicht der leichteste bin.

Alles in allem wie gesagt eigentlich unauffällig, werde aber mal demnächst beim Fahren mehr auf das Verhalten achten. Seit gestern "schmatzt" er auch bischen, deswegen geht er demnächst mal zum Service. Was auch noch etwas nervt, ist das beim Abdrehen der Dämpferpumpe immer etwas Luft wieder raus geht.


----------



## Oxmos (1. April 2014)

Hier mal mein neues Stereo


----------



## Guerill0 (3. April 2014)

Mein neuestes Pferd im Stall mit neuen Pedalen, Bionicon KeFü, Raceface Ride 45mm Vorbau und anderen Griffen.


----------



## knoerrli (4. April 2014)

silberwald schrieb:


> ...Was auch noch etwas nervt, ist das beim Abdrehen der Dämpferpumpe immer etwas Luft wieder raus geht.


Ist das nicht normal? Der Druck der im Schlauch der Dämpferpumpe bis zum Ventil entsteht muss ja irgendwo hin. Oder kommt da noch mehr raus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Slow Duck (4. April 2014)

Moin Ihr Würfelfahrer!

Meine Bikefamilie hat ein neues Mitglied bekommen - ich habe mich nun auch in den Kreis der Reaction-Piloten begeben und ein 29er Reaction GTC Race erworben. Mein erster Carbonrahmen überhaupt. Nach ein paar Anpassungsarbeiten und einer Testfahrt kommt morgen die erste große Tour. 


















Allerdings sind nach einer Lenkerpositionsänderung diese titanfarbenen Rahmenschutzplaketten am Oberrohr (links unten im folgenden Bild) nutzlos und ich würde sie gern entfernen - da sie ja offenbar geklebt sind, müssten sie mit einem Fön besser abgehen? Der Plastikscheißendreck ist, obwohl Plastik, ganz schön scharfkantig. Hab ein wenig mit den Fingern dran gefummelt, um mal die Klebekraft anzutesten, und schon in die Fingerkuppe geschnitten 






Der Rahmen ist der große 23" (immerhin baut Cube so was auch im Carbonbereich, da kann sich ne Fa wie Specialized mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen).


----------



## Shimanoboy (4. April 2014)

Der Händler, der die drecks Aufkleber auf so einen Rahen macht müsste gehauen werden 
 
Ein Schwachsinn


----------



## Team Slow Duck (5. April 2014)

Hm, ich werds mir fürs nächste mal merken ... "He, Sie da!" "Ja?" "Das ist für die shaisz Aufkleber von vor drei Jahren!" *zackkkk* 

Bekomme dann einen Fön geliehen (ja ich hab keinen, brauch so was nicht) und probiere mal mein Glück. Wichtig ist, dass kein Lack mit abplatzt.


----------



## manurie (5. April 2014)

Mein Cube mit neuen Stiefeln im ersten Einsatz:






Novatec DB711/712 Naben
DT Swiss Revolution Speichen mit Alunippel
Superstar TacticTrail Felgen(Innenweite 23,8mm)
Gesamtgewicht ohne Reifen, Bremsscheiben usw. 1616g und Kosten ca. 245€










Fahren sich echt super. Mit den leichten RaceSport(tubeless) tut es tolle beschleunigen. Die Felge ist der Hammer, so leicht und breit und preiswert kenne ich keine andere Felge.

edit: Mein Cube ist ein kompletter Eigenaufbau, habe nur den Rahmen gekauft.


----------



## ben1982 (6. April 2014)

Hier mein 2013er Reaction GTC SL 29. 

Neu: LRS Fun Works N-Light mit CX Ray und Ztr Crest
Gewicht mit Felgenband und QR Adaptern 1517g

Der originale Laufradsatz DT CSW MA 1.0 straightpull (QR an VR und HR) war mir zu schwer. Der wiegt 2180g in der Centerlock Version. Mit den Centerlochadaptern von Formular sogar 2241g.


----------



## LanceDD (6. April 2014)

daproblem schrieb:


> Mein Stereo mit neuem XT-Anker
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 281789


Mensch, was sind denn das für Mini Scheiben?


----------



## Team Slow Duck (6. April 2014)

Kurze Ergänzung: Die schwulen Oberrohrrahmenschutzplaketten gingen nach einer Weile Befönung ab. Damit ist der Käs hier auch gegessen.  
Gestern erste richtige Tour gemacht - das Teil rollt echt wie die Hölle. Geometrie ist klasse, fühle mich pudelwohl drauf. Dieses Bike wird (hoffentlich) noch lange bleiben.


----------



## NaitsirhC (6. April 2014)

Old is gold...oder so 
Für die Sommersaison wieder aufgebaut: Stereo 2009 mit 2x9. Strebenschutz und Kabelbinder werden noch gemacht.


----------



## Yberion666 (6. April 2014)

Richtig schönes Rad! Der Rahmen ohne farbigen Lack und alle Teile ohne Decals lenken den Fokus richtig auf die Geometrie des Rahmens. Und die Hinterbaukonstruktion der alten Stereos find ich richtig schön. Die paar roten Farbtupfer sind auch eine gute Idee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreshPrince (7. April 2014)

So nun will ich auch mal wieder was von meinem Würfel zeigen.
Jetzt kann ich behaupten dass es fertig ist. Kleine Änderungen werden jedoch noch folgen. Ich werde demnächst die Kurbel und die Bremsgriffe noch weiß pulvern lassen. Außerdem kommen kommende Woche noch Matchmaker und ne 160-er Scheibe vorne dran. Dann hat es 8,75kg und damit bin ich zufrieden. Alles Andere würde mein studentisches Budget noch weiter sprengen, als es schon der Fall ist.


----------



## ben1982 (7. April 2014)

Ganz im gewohnten Style.


----------



## Zipfi1977 (7. April 2014)

So. Das neue 


warum krieg ich das nie mit den bildern hin...


----------



## NaitsirhC (7. April 2014)

Yberion666 schrieb:


> Richtig schönes Rad! Der Rahmen ohne farbigen Lack und alle Teile ohne Decals lenken den Fokus richtig auf die Geometrie des Rahmens. Und die Hinterbaukonstruktion der alten Stereos find ich richtig schön. Die paar roten Farbtupfer sind auch eine gute Idee!



Danke, mir gefällts auch immer noch. Die rote Kompassklingel war Zufall, aber passt echt gut dazu...



FreshPrince schrieb:


> So nun will ich auch mal wieder was von meinem Würfel zeigen.
> Jetzt kann ich behaupten dass es fertig ist. Kleine Änderungen werden jedoch noch folgen. Ich werde demnächst die Kurbel und die Bremsgriffe noch weiß pulvern lassen. Außerdem kommen kommende Woche noch Matchmaker und ne 160-er Scheibe vorne dran. Dann hat es 8,75kg und damit bin ich zufrieden. Alles Andere würde mein studentisches Budget noch weiter sprengen, als es schon der Fall ist.



Jaja, die Bikes der "armen" Studenten  ,kleiner Scherz, mein Mitbewohner fährt auch ein ordentliches Gerät und wenn man gut haushaltet/arbeitet dann spring ja auch was bei raus. Schaut stimmig aus, wobei mir es insgesamt zuviel weiß wäre, zumindest die Weißwandreifen hätte ich getauscht, die Griffe werden eh noch schwarz...und den Datumsstempel rausnehmen


----------



## Shimanoboy (7. April 2014)

So dann zeig ich auch mal mein Neues. 

Cube Elite Super hpc pro 29

geändert habe ich: 
-Syntace Vector 318 2014
-Ice-tech Scheiben
-Ergon SM3-L Sattel
-Shimano Deore XT Shadow Plus  
Schaltwerk

Außerdem kommt bald noch eine zweifach Kurbel und Umwerfer dran.

Die Cannondale Sattelklemme kommt iwann noch ab aber sie erfüllt ihren Zweck.

Nach 100 km mit dem Bike muss ich sagen, dass jedes Gramm danach schreit getreten zu werden .
Der Vorwärtsdrang ist Pervers  
Gewogen habe ichs noch nicht aber unter 11 kg sollte es sein.

Gestört hat mich anfangs nur das große Spiel der Sattelstütze im Sattelrohr, was ich mit der anderen Klemme und Finishline Carbonpaste beheben konnte.
Bis jetzt hälts.





















Keine Haftung für Rechtschreibfehler.

Lg Tim


----------



## mathijsen (9. April 2014)

Mein Beitrag hier kombiniert gleich drei Eigenschaften der auf dieser Seite gezeigten Bikes:
- Alter Cube-Hardtail-Rahmen, aus studentischen Budget-Gründen noch genutzt (@Alerath)
- Bereits früher gezeigtes Bike wird frisch gepimpt nochmal gezeigt (@manurie)
- dezente rote Farbtupfer (@NaitsirhC)









(gut, den penetranten Lehm-Klecks auf dem "B" hätte ich vorm Foto mal wegmachen können)

im Vergleich zum letzten Mal hat ist die alte, durch 7 jährige Nutzung und "Minimalpflege" abgewirtschaftete Magura Julie einer neuen 2014er Deore-Bremse gewichen.

Außerdem wurde vorne im Zuge einer verschleiß-notwendigen Antriebserneuerung auf 2fach [22-36] + Blackspire-Stinger-KeFü umgebaut. Bashguard hab ich weggelassen, da ich die Verfügbaren alle irgendwo zwischen *naja* und *kotz* finde, den "Raw-Look" mag und mich solch große Stufen sowieso nicht traue zu fahren. Stattdessen wurden die mit der Sattelstütze notgedrungen angefangenen roten Farbtupfer (gab's damals nur so) stilsicher* mit schicken roten Kettenblattschrauben von Shaman Racing fortgesetzt.

Des Weiteren ist es diesmal nicht ganz so verdreckt, aber das kommt schnell wieder.

*behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal so

@manurie Die Foto-Stelle kommt mir bekannt vor, die war doch schon bei deinen Erst-Präsentations-Bildern dabei. Laufräder mit breiteren Felgen bräuchte ich eigentlich auch, aber ob ich _das_ Geld für _das_ Bike noch ausgebe...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Slow Duck (9. April 2014)

Shimanoboy schrieb:


> So dann zeig ich auch mal mein Neues.



Sehr schön - der große Bruder von meinem neuen Reaction





mathijsen schrieb:


> (gut, den penetranten Lehm-Klecks auf dem "B" hätte ich vorm Foto mal wegmachen können)



Das sind die Details, die dem Begriff "Authentizität" so richtig Substanz verleihen.


----------



## sLiiDer (9. April 2014)

Mein Arbeitsgerät!


----------



## DonSchoeni (10. April 2014)

Cube AMS 150 SL 2012 Custom


----------



## SnoopCube (10. April 2014)

Mein Arbeitsgerät
Cube AMS 130 2013


----------



## cytrax (11. April 2014)

Adee war schee...









Nach mehr als 3 Jahren muss es leider einem neueren Modell weichen. Ein Scott Voltage FR20 hält Einzug in meine Hütte 
Cube wird aber nicht abgeschrieben! Werd mich mal noch nach nem Carbon Reaction umschauen


----------



## neo4096 (11. April 2014)

Grad zurück von der ersten Ausfahrt. Jetzt ists nicht mehr ganz so sauber.


----------



## Shimanoboy (11. April 2014)

Oho einer der noch ein Race One bekommen hat .
Für den Preis unschlagbar


----------



## mmo2 (11. April 2014)

Ich bekomme meines am Dienstag. Mein Händler hat noch eines gehabt......Wollte eigentlich das LTD SL, hab mich doch dann glatt in das Race One verguggt.


----------



## madmike85 (12. April 2014)

Nach dem Verkauf von meinem CUBE ACID vor eineinhalb Jahren, habe ich es ehrlich gesagt schon sehr vermisst, nun habe ich mir meinen alten Rahmen zurück gekauft und es neu aufgebaut 
Habe es mehr oder weniger aus der Restekiste von mir und paar Kollegen aufgebaut, aber auch der Bikemarkt hat ausgeholfen.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (12. April 2014)

Sehr schönes rad aber
Was sind das für reifen und ist das hinten eine 160er Scheibe? 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (12. April 2014)

was ich mich vorallem frage: ist durch die hohe gabel der sitzwinkel nicht ein bisschen arg flach geworden. das ding muss doch beim kleinsten anstieg vorne hochgehen wie so'n bockiger gaul.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (12. April 2014)

Vielleicht ist das ein Downhill Acid


----------



## madmike85 (12. April 2014)

Ist eine 180er Scheibe und die Reifen stammen von einem Felt Redemption, werden aber durch Fat Albert und Nobby Nic ersetzt.


----------



## madmike85 (12. April 2014)

Es fährt sich mit den 120mm nicht schlecht, auch bergauf geht es recht gut. Hatte damals eine 140er Fox Float drin, selbst das war fahrbar...


----------



## studentx600 (13. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

nach dem Rahmenbruch meines Rocky Mountain ETSX habe ich für ein 2013er Stereo entschieden. Fährt sich auch ganz gut ;-)






mehr Bilder in meinem Fotoalbum.
Gruß, C.


----------



## mmo2 (13. April 2014)

Hallo, ich würde gerne an das Race One eine 203mm Scheibe vorne ranmachen. Aber in dem Angebotsdschungel blickt ja keiner mehr durch.
Die Scheibe, die Original drauf ist (180mm), finde ich nicht als 203mm Version. Die 180er mache ich dann hinten ran.
Was haltet ihr von dieser Scheibe...
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...7;page=1;menu=1000,2,15,117;mid=2;pgc=146:535


----------



## Boshard (13. April 2014)

Was Für eine Nabe (6loch oder Center Lock) und Bremse hast du?
und eine Ice Tec scheibe würde ich nicht fahren wollen.


----------



## mmo2 (13. April 2014)

Upps vergessen...Ist eine Shimano XT Nabe mit Centerlock. Und warum keine IceTech?
Oder eher die? http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...T-Bremsscheibe-203mm-Center-Lock-SM-RT77.html


----------



## CubeFan1998 (13. April 2014)

Dein Rahmen ist nur bis 160 mm Freigegeben und ob die Gabel 203 mm verträgt solltest du auch recherchieren. Die Garantie auf den Rahmen wäre dann weg. Wenn noch welche da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmo2 (13. April 2014)

Komisch, Cube selbst liefert den Rahmen mit einer 180mm Scheibe vorne aus. Ok, die 160er hinten sollte reichen. Die Rockshox Reba ist bis 200mm freigegeben.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (13. April 2014)

Dann solltest du hinten bei der 160mm Scheibe bleiben. Vorne kannst du natürlich dann bedenkenlos die 203er Scheibe fahren.


----------



## mmo2 (13. April 2014)

Ja, aber welche nur? Blicke da echt nicht mehr durch.....Die einen sagen Ja zur ICE, die anderen Nein....


----------



## CubeFan1998 (13. April 2014)

ich sag ja zu Ice Tech was aber viel wichtiger ist 6 Loch oder Center Lock da du Center Lock hast bleibt ja nicht viel Auswahl du kannst dich maximal noch bei Formula umschauen.


----------



## Shimanoboy (13. April 2014)

Keine Formulascheibe !!!


----------



## mmo2 (13. April 2014)

Dann muss ich mir mal die Shimano Scheiben mit Centerlock anschauen, und die passenden Beläge dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (13. April 2014)

Shimanoboy schrieb:


> Keine Formulascheibe !!!



Die sind nicht schlecht

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Shimanoboy (13. April 2014)

Nein sind sie nicht . An sich sehr stabil aber die Geräuschkulisse willst du nicht ertragen . Außerdem funktionieren die Ice-tech sehr gut und sind meins Wissens günstiger


----------



## mmo2 (13. April 2014)

Also, ich hole mir diese Scheibe, Deore XT SM-RT81 Centerlock, nur welchen Belag dazu? Die Metall oder die Kunststoff?
Die IceTec FA01, oder die H03C?
Bremse ist die Deore A-M615


----------



## Shimanoboy (13. April 2014)

Ich fahr die Ice-tech auch und es ist sind organische beläge drauf aber ich kann zu den sinterbelägen nichts sagen außer dass das meime nächsten beläge sein werden. 
Aber theoretisch bremsen sie besser und halten länger aber es kann eben zu Geräuschen kommen.


----------



## Boshard (13. April 2014)

Keine Ice Tech  Scheiben das ist der Letzte Müll!
Die sind nicht so haltbar und ganz ehrlich ich würde die mir nicht anbauen!

Bremsscheiben mit einem Aluspider sind ok.
Die verziehen nicht so schnell und der Spider dient der Kühlung.

Ich würde die SM-RT67 Center Lock für SLX nehmen.

Es gibt bei Shimano keine Organischen Beläge! Nur Metall und Resin (Kunstharz)!
Die Beläge mit Kühlrippen sind OK die bringen wirklich was.

Alle Shimano Scheiben:
http://www.bike-components.de/shop/...=48&filter_manufacturer_id=29&order=price_asc


----------



## Shimanoboy (13. April 2014)

Und da  du sie nicht angebaut hast solltest du vllt qualifiziertere Beiträge geben.


----------



## Boshard (13. April 2014)

Es gibt ja Teile die in der Theorie nix taugen!
Ich selber fahr die Scheiben nicht aber mir wurde von einigen Leuten abgeraten die zuverbauen!
Vom Händler wo ich meine Bikes kaufe und von einem 2 Händler sehr guter Kumpel , 
dann noch ein Großer Online Händler! Sollte wohl reichen oder?


----------



## Shimanoboy (13. April 2014)

Ne


----------



## Bocacanosa (13. April 2014)

Könnt ihr eure Diskussion bitte in den Cube Talk verlegen?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-talk.497198/ 

Danke.


----------



## nmnn (13. April 2014)

Dann nach der Diskussion mal neue Bilder...

Hier meins in freier Wildbahn:







Details gerne auf Anfrage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flitzi04 (13. April 2014)

Hier mal mein Cube Analog 2014 
20140413_143236.jpg


----------



## mathijsen (14. April 2014)

flitzi04 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Cube Analog 2014
> 20140413_143236.jpg


hat das einen sinn, dass der sattel-schnellspanner verkehrt herum geschlossen ist? und der Gabelremote-Zug müsste ordentlich gekürzt werden. Wie bedienst du außerdem den Remotehebel? Der gehört eigentlich hinter den Lenker...


----------



## flitzi04 (14. April 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> hat das einen sinn, dass der sattel-schnellspanner verkehrt herum geschlossen ist? und der Gabelremote-Zug müsste ordentlich gekürzt werden. Wie bedienst du außerdem den Remotehebel? Der gehört eigentlich hinter den Lenker...



Hi ja das der schnellspanner verkehrt ist habe ich auch schon festgestellt  ja das stimmt der zug ist zu lang stört mich aber nicht weiter  den remotehebel kann ich gut bedienen habe mir das lles so zurecht gerückt wie ichs haben wollte benutze die poploc funktion eigentlich sowieso nie für was auch


----------



## Team Slow Duck (14. April 2014)

Die Handgriffe sehen richtig fett aus! Also das mein ich jetzt wörtlich, sprich großer Durchmesser, oder täuscht das optisch? 
Mit dem Poploc oder Pushloc, das ist so ne Sache. Ich hab den Lenker an meinem neuen Reaction auch weng gekürzt und schon ist der Hebel eigentlich zuviel, weil der Lenker doch recht schnell an Durchmesser bis zur Vorbauklemmung zulegt und die Hebel dann nicht weiter nach innen verschiebbar sind.


----------



## flitzi04 (14. April 2014)

Hi ne das täuscht so fett sind die griffe nicht den poploc hebel hätte ich auch gern anders gedreht z.b nach unten geht aber nicht da dort die schaltung im weg is
t


----------



## TrailsurferODW (14. April 2014)

Wenn du die PopLock eh nicht benutzt, dann mache die doch gleich ab?!?


----------



## Alerath (14. April 2014)

(@mathijsen)
Deins ist aber trotz des kleinen Budgets ein wirklich schönes Rad geworden. Ich werde jetzt auf einen Fully XC Rahmen umsteigen (Poison Phosphor hier im Bikemarkt erworben)


----------



## Hechtl (15. April 2014)

daproblem schrieb:


> Mein Stereo mit neuem XT-Anker
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 281788
> 
> ...


is halt scho top wenn Bremsen und Schaltung von einer Marke kommen, dann schaut des Cockpit gleich aufgeräumter aus. TOP. Werde ich auch noch angehen...


----------



## bikerfrooody (15. April 2014)

Hier mein neues spielzeug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (15. April 2014)

Ich dachte ich würde das niemals hier sehen. Ist doch das teuerste Modell oder?

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## bikerfrooody (15. April 2014)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Ich dachte ich würde das niemals hier sehen. Ist doch das teuerste Modell oder?
> 
> Mit dem Handy geschrieben



ja es ist das cube stereo shpc 160 !
habe noch xtr stopper/scheiben draufgepackt und es ist einfach gail !!!!! ca 11,8 kilo


----------



## CubeFan1998 (15. April 2014)

Darf ich dich denn fragen warum Baust du bei dem preis ein Kleinwagens dein rad nicht selbst auf?

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## bikerfrooody (15. April 2014)

ja darfst du 
 weil ich es so in der farbe wollte und es wäre preislich nicht viel um gewesen wenn ich es selbst aufgebaut hätte es hatte genau die teile die ich will und es gab ja nur bestimmte anzahl davon 
außer der laufradsatz den möchte ich noch tauschen da hätte ich gern den vom slt 2013


----------



## CubeFan1998 (15. April 2014)

Okay aber schon geil bin das letzten bei einem bekannten gefahren der hatte sich das gekauft weil er nicht so geschickt ist 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## bikerfrooody (15. April 2014)

das radl ist einfach ne waffe egal ob bergauf oder bergab vorallem bergab !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (16. April 2014)

Mein Würfel AMS 130 mit neuem Sattel, nächsten Monat werde ich die X King Race in 2,4 mal ausprobieren

Ich finde das Grün im Wald passt super zum Bike war ein schöner Tag heute.












Gruß Maik


----------



## Boshard (17. April 2014)

Schickes AMS 

hab den X-King in 26X2,40 RaceSport bei mir auf dem Ams verbaut Rollt schön leise und auch leicht.


----------



## mmo2 (17. April 2014)

Eben vom Händler geholt........


----------



## SchmariMTB (17. April 2014)

hast du einen längeren Vorbau drauf, statt original??? sieht auf dem Bild extrem lang aus ...

geiles Bike mit top Ausstattung


----------



## mmo2 (17. April 2014)

Kommt einem nur so lang vor. Ist aber ein anderer Lenker drauf. Mit Rise 20mm. Das Gerade Wasserrohr gefiel mir nicht.
Kann aber sein das ich die Gael noch etwas kürze, kommt auf die Sitzposition an. Sind gar viele Spacer drin.


----------



## LanceDD (17. April 2014)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Kommt einem nur so lang vor. Ist aber ein anderer Lenker drauf. Mit Rise 20mm. Das Gerade Wasserrohr gefiel mir nicht.
> Kann aber sein das ich die Gael noch etwas kürze, kommt auf die Sitzposition an. Sind gar viele Spacer drin.


Ja du, die Spacer MÜSSEN raus! Das is doch kein Hollandrad!


----------



## flitzi04 (18. April 2014)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Eben vom Händler geholt........


Schönes Bike habe habs analog und bin sehr zufrieden will bei mir nur die gabel ende des jahres gegen eine luftgefederte tauschen was für eine hast du drin?


----------



## mmo2 (18. April 2014)

Bei mir ist die RockShox Reba drin, 100mm Druckstufe Luft, Zugstufe Öl


----------



## SnoopCube (18. April 2014)

Gefällt mir auch sehr, was habt ihr so für Sattel drauf, habe immer noch den Originalen!


----------



## the_simon (18. April 2014)

Hier stand Müll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SnoopCube (18. April 2014)

Das wird mein nächstes, wenn das geld wider stimmt geil!


----------



## bikerfrooody (18. April 2014)

Das hanzz ist ein top rad hatte ich auch mit dem kannst alles fahren !


----------



## tml (18. April 2014)

mein fritzzchen


----------



## flitzi04 (18. April 2014)

mensch du echt schöne bikes habt ihr wenn ich mal wieder viel geld habe hole ich mir auch nen fully


----------



## Yberion666 (18. April 2014)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Kommt einem nur so lang vor. Ist aber ein anderer Lenker drauf. Mit Rise 20mm. Das Gerade Wasserrohr gefiel mir nicht.
> Kann aber sein das ich die Gael noch etwas kürze, kommt auf die Sitzposition an. Sind gar viele Spacer drin.



Dreh doch lieber erstmal den Vorbau um. Dann kommst du auch niedriger mit dem Lenker und hast nicht gleich was von der Gabel abgesägt, was du hinterher bereuen könntest. So wie es im Moment ist, müsste deine Sitzposition auch extrem aufrecht sein.


----------



## Deleted 92748 (18. April 2014)

Yberion666 schrieb:


> Dreh doch lieber erstmal den Vorbau um. Dann kommst du auch niedriger mit dem Lenker und hast nicht gleich was von der Gabel abgesägt, was du hinterher bereuen könntest. So wie es im Moment ist, müsste deine Sitzposition auch extrem aufrecht sein.



Oder die Spacer oberhalb des Vorbau auf den Gabelschaft montieren.


----------



## Shimanoboy (18. April 2014)

Mal eine Frage. 
Ist das Shadow Plus Schaltwerk auf dem Mittleren Kettenblatt und hinten auf dem größten Ritzel z.b 30-36  bei euch auch so laut ?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Yberion666 (19. April 2014)

Ich glaube nicht, dass am Shadow Plus liegt. Das könnte einerseits am Schräglauf der Kette liegen oder die Kette schleift einfach am Umwerfer.


----------



## flitzi04 (19. April 2014)

Heut mal bissel im wald gewesen :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonChulio (19. April 2014)

Mein Cube Race One 2014 Messemodell =)


----------



## Junichi (20. April 2014)

Hello zusammen,

nachdem mein TREK vor zwei Jahren geklaut wurde, konnte ich mich endlich dazu durchringen mir ein neues Bike zu kaufen.
Dank der vielen Kaufberatungsthreads bin ich dann zu mehreren Händlern und hab mich für's ACID entschieden.
Heute war dann die erste Ausfahrt


----------



## dumpmybrain (23. April 2014)

Hier mein 2014er Acid 27.5. Ganz jung 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dot (24. April 2014)

Hi!

Anbei mein neuer Hobel. Das erste Mal 29 Zoll und das erste Mal Carbon.
Ein Cube Reaction GTC 29 SL (2014).

Im Moment quasi noch jungfräulich und ohne Umbauten. Der Sattel wird wohl gegen meinen alten Selle Italia SLR getauscht und die Pedale werden durch meine XTR ersetzt. Darüber hinaus will ich noch die Streben bzw. die neuralgischen Punkte folieren, sodass sie vor Steinschlägen geschützt sind. 
Weitere Gewichtsoptimierungen folgen dann nach und nach...

Muss ich beim Carbonrahmen noch etwas beachten?

Ich bin auf die erste größere Ausfahrt gespannt. 

LG Dot.


----------



## Shimanoboy (24. April 2014)

Nicht auf dem Dachträger festmachen seidenn du besitzt einen thule 561 oder ähnliche mit Gabelhalterung.


----------



## Shimanoboy (24. April 2014)

Und bitte mach den roten Aufkleber am Sitzrohr ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dot (24. April 2014)

Nix Dachträger. Das Gerät wird im Auto transportiert.


----------



## Shimanoboy (24. April 2014)

Optimal .
Me too


----------



## EinsRakete (24. April 2014)

Shimanoboy schrieb:


> Und bitte mach den roten Aufkleber am Sitzrohr ab



Ist bestimmt der Waffenschein.

@Dot Schick,schick.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (24. April 2014)

dumpmybrain schrieb:


> Hier mein 2014er Acid 27.5. Ganz jung



Schickes Radl - viel Flair der größeren bzw teureren Hardtails zum einsteigerfreundlichen Preis.



Dot schrieb:


> Anbei mein neuer Hobel. Das erste Mal 29 Zoll und das erste Mal Carbon.
> Ein Cube Reaction GTC 29 SL (2014).
> Muss ich beim Carbonrahmen noch etwas beachten?



Dito erstklassiges Hardtail. Hab das GTC Pro, mittlerweile schon mit neuem Laufradsatz, klasse Geometrie, macht irre Spaß, rollt wie die Hölle. 
Das mit Dachgepäckträgern wurde ja schon angesprochen. Der Rahmen ist vom Design her anscheinend wie der vom GTC pro 2013, gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Wenn Du Schaltzüge wechseln willst, besorg Dir unbedingt Liner und schieb diese drüber, bevor Du den alten Bowdenzug rausziehst, wird sonst übelstes Gefummel, den durchs kleine Löchle zu kriegen. 



Shimanoboy schrieb:


> Und bitte mach den roten Aufkleber am Sitzrohr ab


----------



## Dot (24. April 2014)

Vielen Dank. Der rote Aufkleber ist schon verschwunden. 

Welchen Laufradsatz hast du deinem Würfel dann gegönnt?


----------



## tom123 (24. April 2014)

Hier mal ein 2014-Bild von meinem Reaction SLT 2012
Update 2014:
# Shimano Saint PD-MX80 Pedale
# Tracking-Software: LG G2 und Oruxmaps mit trainingstagebuch.org


----------



## FreshPrince (25. April 2014)

So Leute,
gestern habe ich nun endlich den Aufbau meines Cube Elite Custom beendet. Die Basis war mal ein Cube Acid mit 13,4kg. Jetzt kommt das Bike auf fahrfertige 8,5kg. Zwischendurch wurden die Komponenten auch von einem LTD- Team Rahmen zusammen gehalten. Ein paar Bilder zur Aufbau Historie findet Ihr in meinem Album.


----------



## LanceDD (25. April 2014)

Wahnsinn was hier Leute an Zeit und Geld in ihre Buden stecken. 
Ihr solltet lieber fahren und nicht so'n Firlefanz mit den Kisten machen! 
Das obere Beispiel eignet sich bestimmt hervorragend für schlammige Trails...


----------



## FreshPrince (25. April 2014)

Sicher eignet es sich dafür - es ist und bleibt n MTB, das wie jedes gewaschen werden kann.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (26. April 2014)

Wenn man Freude dran hat, warum nicht? Der eine steckts Geld ins Auto und bläst Abgase in die Luft, der andere steckts ins Bike und bläst den Knoblauchdunst von gestern in die Luft 
Bei mir bleibt ein Komplettrad auch nie lange im Werkszustand bzw die Rennräder sind eh Customaufbauten auf Basis eines Rahmensets.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (26. April 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Wahnsinn was hier Leute an Zeit und Geld in ihre Buden stecken.
> Ihr solltet lieber fahren und nicht so'n Firlefanz mit den Kisten machen!
> Das obere Beispiel eignet sich bestimmt hervorragend für schlammige Trails...



wasn das für käse? îch finds extrem geil. was so mancher man seinem rad macht. die preise für teile sind zwar pervers, aber ich selbst könnt gar nicht leben ohne zu basteln.


----------



## Shimanoboy (26. April 2014)

Kaufen kann jeder !


----------



## LanceDD (26. April 2014)

Shimanoboy schrieb:


> Kaufen kann jeder !


Ja, Klauen wäre blöd... 

Die Umbauten die ich gemacht habe, dienten einzig einem Zweck - Funktion verbessern. Und nicht irgendwelche bunten, superleichten oder sonst was für Teile dran zu zaubern, damit es toll aussieht.


----------



## Shimanoboy (26. April 2014)

Das war auch darauf bezogen, dass ich bastelleine unterstûtze .
Daher mach " klauen wäre blöd " wenig sinn.


----------



## xerto (26. April 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Ja, Klauen wäre blöd...
> 
> Die Umbauten die ich gemacht habe, dienten einzig einem Zweck - Funktion verbessern. Und nicht irgendwelche bunten, superleichten oder sonst was für Teile dran zu zaubern, damit es toll aussieht.




Naja jedem tierchen sein plesierchen...

mann mann was für ein thema..

muss man sich jetzt im forum rechtfertigen wenn man lust hat auf ein schickes custombike ?

gehts noch leute?

gut ist nur noch fahren nicht mehr basteln?

übrigens mir gefällt dein bike.  auch wenn ich es mir so nicht aufbauen würde 

es ist DEIN bike DEIN spass DEIN lebensgefühl

und jetzt geht basteln oder fahren, mir wurscht ich gehe in den biergarten


----------



## neo4096 (26. April 2014)

Vorn jetzt mit MK II Protection, rollt auf Straße genau so gut wie der Rapid Rob, auf Schotter-/Waldwegen etwas schwerer, dafür kann man um einiges schneller runterfahren:




 



in nächster Zeit wird noch getauscht:
-Sattel
-Pedale
-und evtl. noch die Griffe

Edit:

Wieso sind eure Bikes immer so sauber? Putzt ihr die nach jeder Runde?


----------



## battiwr (26. April 2014)

Beim suchen in Ebay findet man teile mit fragwürdiger Herkunft. Alles ohne Verpackung hat diesen Beigeschmack. Lg trail on


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## masterT. (26. April 2014)

@tml

Schickes Fritzz!

meins (2010er rx) bekommt jetzt ne ordentliche lagerwartu ng und dann gehts auch wieder ab 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tml (26. April 2014)

@masterT. 

Dankeschön  =)
Ja i hoffe meine Lager bleiben ne weile gut erhalten, puste sie dafür extra nach jedem waschen wieder schön sauber und trocken^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## masterT. (27. April 2014)

Hier nun mein 2010er RX - Alpenapproved 

Viele Grüße 


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Merethrond (27. April 2014)

Mein 2010 XMS.



 

 

 



VG Merethrond


----------



## DeadMeat (27. April 2014)

Hier mein neuster Custom Freerider.
Der Hanzz ist am Osterwochenende fertig geworden.
Es ist ein Cube Hanzz Rahmen in M mit einer Rock Shox Totem Coil RC2DH Gabel.
Der Rest ist nicht erwähnenswert ;-)


----------



## Boshard (28. April 2014)

Schickes XMS 
Was wiegt es den aktuell


----------



## Merethrond (28. April 2014)

Danke schön. 
12,8 kg
Kein Leichtgewicht - aber stabil.


----------



## uli_123 (28. April 2014)

Merethrond schrieb:


> Mein 2010 XMS.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 288785 Anhang anzeigen 288786 Anhang anzeigen 288787 Anhang anzeigen 288788
> 
> VG Merethrond


Die Ergon Griffe sind falsch herum montiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merethrond (29. April 2014)

stimmt.
Die eine Fahrt war aber prima. Schauen wir mal wie es andersherum läuft. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## cubeler (3. Mai 2014)

Nach knapp 4 Wochen warten ist es da!! Aber das warten hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## Team Slow Duck (3. Mai 2014)

Ah, ein Reaction GTC Pro - der Frosch unter den Reactions . Viel Spaß damit, der Reaction-Rahmen hat ne klasse Geometrie!


----------



## ToBiD (4. Mai 2014)

Hier mal mein sting


----------



## Xroom (5. Mai 2014)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Reaction GTC SL.
Hab´s jetzt ein bisschen optimiert und im ersten Renneinsatz erprobt


----------



## Shimanoboy (5. Mai 2014)

Wiegt ?


----------



## Xroom (5. Mai 2014)

10,5kg mit Pedalen


----------



## Shimanoboy (5. Mai 2014)

Ok nicht schlecht, aber dann nehme ich an, dass du schlauchlos fährst


----------



## Xroom (5. Mai 2014)

Ja, habe aber die Snakeskin Variante aufgezogen, nachdem ich beim Originalreifen schon auf der zweiten Ausfahrt einen Schnitt drin hatte.


----------



## Shimanoboy (5. Mai 2014)

Aber 10,5 ist gut. 
Damit lässt sicj arbeiten.
Nur leider hab ich kein geld für das ritchey wcs zeug über, weil du da ziemlich viel gewicht gespart hast denk ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (5. Mai 2014)

das blau beißt sich leider total mit dem grün. die ztr crest gab's wohl nur in blau (außer rot)?


----------



## Shimanoboy (5. Mai 2014)

Das sind nur aufkleber, die du wechseln kannst.
Kann man kaufen


----------



## Xroom (5. Mai 2014)

Soo viel bringen die nicht (<100g in Summe), da müsste man schon mit Carbon ran...
Hab das eher wegen der Lenkergeometrie und der Optik gemacht. Die wahren Bringer sind Sattel und der Crest LRS. Zusätzlich habe ich noch auf XT Bremsscheiben und eine 11-32 Kassette umgerüstet.


----------



## mathijsen (5. Mai 2014)

Shimanoboy schrieb:


> Das sind nur aufkleber, die du wechseln kannst.
> Kann man kaufen


nur bei den naben leider nicht...


----------



## Xroom (5. Mai 2014)

Ist absichtlich blau. Finde nicht, dass sich das beißt. 
Crest waren ursprünglich rot. Mir gefällt der Akzent zusammen mit den Naben.


----------



## Shimanoboy (5. Mai 2014)

Du hast ja auch ztr crest geschrieben.
Und das sind felgen ;-)
@mathijsen ich dachte das wären carbon teile? Sah zumindest so aus


----------



## Dot (10. Mai 2014)

Weiß jemand zufällig wieviel die Laufräder des Reaction SL 29 wiegen? Ich finde unter dem Kürzel DT Swiss CSW MA 1.9 nichts Gescheites finden. 
Bin im Moment am Überlegen diese zum Ende des Jahres durch die DT Swiss XR-1501-Spline-ONE-29 zu ersetzen.


----------



## Yberion666 (10. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht hilft dir dieser Thread etwas weiter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/was-sind-dt-csw-ma-2-0-in-original-dt-swiss.552662/


----------



## Ajos (10. Mai 2014)

Hier mein neues: Race One 17"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## airri.de (11. Mai 2014)




----------



## Guni-Quaeler (11. Mai 2014)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Eben vom Händler geholt........



Welche Rahmenhöhe hast du? 17"?


----------



## Zipfi1977 (11. Mai 2014)

Update


----------



## mmo2 (11. Mai 2014)

Guni, ich hab das RaceOne in 19", 17" war ein Ticken zu klein, hätte einen zu langen Vorbau gebraucht. Beim 19" passt es perfekt.
Hab auch inzwischen die Bremsen in 20cm/18cm geändert. Racing Ralph Evo drauf.....


----------



## Ajos (11. Mai 2014)

Laut Cube sind hinten max. 160mm Bremsen freigegeben.Wie groß bist du?


----------



## mmo2 (11. Mai 2014)

Ajos, bin 175cm und habe noch 105kg. Die 180er passt perfekt hinten ran. Auf dem Bild ist noch die Scheibe von vorne drin. Aber hab schon auf die IceTech gewechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ajos (11. Mai 2014)

@mmo2 Klar passt ne 180er hinten dran, aber lt. Cube soll man nur 160er verbauen - Garantie.. Wie lange ist dein Vorbau ?


----------



## peter-dd (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
da ihr hier ja alle so fleißig am tunen seid, hab ich diesbezüglich mal ne Frage. Ich besitze nun seit nem knappen Jahr das AMS 130 von 2012 mit ner Manitou Gabel (mit der ich seit knappen 2000 km gut klar komme) und nem manitou radium expert - Dämpfer. Dieser wiederum lässt mich auf harten Trails immer wieder im Stich, in dem er total schwerfällig wird (hab teilweise das Gefühl der Luftdruck sinkt im Dämpfer). Da ich mit der Geometrie grds. sehr zufrieden bin nun meine Frage. ich überlege gerade den Dämpfer gegen diesen zu tauschen
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...--26736.html?gclid=CLCC9-flpr4CFcPMtAodFQQA-Q 
Jedoch wird wohl oder über irgendwann auch ne neue Gabel kommen. Deshalb frage ich mich, in wieweit es sinnvoll ist, nach und nach immer mehr Geld da rein zustecken. Seid Ihr der Meinung ich sollte es lieber komplett verkaufen? Konnte mir damals finanziell kein besseres leisten, aber jetzt ärgere ich mich etwas über die Komponenten. Würde wohl noch knappe 800€ für das Rad bekommen und dann in ein neues investieren. Jedoch häng ich auch an meinen bisher treuen Wegbekleiter .... 
Wie steht ihr dazu ?


----------



## Boshard (13. Mai 2014)

Ich hab zwar das 2013er AMS 130 Pro

Wenn du mit dem Rad soweit zufrieden bist den behalte es.
und bei dem Km Stand darf auch mal was getauscht werden.

Hab mir den Rock Shox Monarch RT3 eingebaut 
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ell-2014.html?xtcr=14&xtmcl=Rock Shox Monarch

Funktioniert top und ist günstiger als der FOX


----------



## peter-dd (13. Mai 2014)

Mhh, hab zwar mein ams pro 2012 gekauft aber es sind ja fast identische Komponenten. Hast du nen vergleich zu dem fox Dämpfer evtl sogar erfahrungen? Denn bei ihm kann man zwischen 3 Einstellungen wählen (climp, trail ... hast du sonst noch was getauscht? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boshard (13. Mai 2014)

Ja der Rock Shox hat auch 3 Einstellungen. (Offen , Pedal , Lock wie bei Fox)
Fahr meisten im Offenen Modus.
Da der Rock Shox nicht zum Wippen neigt.
Bei bedarf mach ich Pedal rein.

Im komplett geschlossenen Modus fahr ich selten.

Hatte auch original den Manitou Radium RL verbaut.
Mit einen FOX CTD Dämpfer bin ich noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## Boshard (17. Mai 2014)

Hier mal was Aktuelles von meinem Cube Fritzz Pro Modelljahr 2012

Neu sind Sattel Ergon SME3 Pro in Schwarz/Weiß , Größe M und
Frische Griffgumis Ergon GA1 EVO in Grün.

Gewicht Aktuell: 14,74Kg


----------



## Tobias_B. (18. Mai 2014)

9,95 kg ohne Pedale 


Stereo 140 SHPC SLT 2013


----------



## Shimanoboy (18. Mai 2014)

Bequemt der Sattel )))


----------



## Yberion666 (18. Mai 2014)

Schade nur, dass es mit Pedalen dann über 10kg wiegt 
Aber das ist schon verdammt leicht für ein Bike dieser Kategorie, zumal die auch "richtige" Reifen da drauf hast. Bei dem 120er Stereo mogelt Cube ja das Gewicht mit einem Thunder Burt am Hinterrad nach unten. Und der passt ja nunmal gar nicht zum passenden Einsatzgebiet dieses Bikes.
Wie sich dieser Sattel unterm Hintern anfühlt, würde mich allerdings auch mal interessieren.


----------



## Tobias_B. (18. Mai 2014)

Halb so wild im Endeffekt. Gibt wesentlich schlimmeres ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skydog73 (19. Mai 2014)

Servus!

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinen Würfeln:

Der Neuzugang... 2014 Fritzz 180 HPA SL











Der treue Reisebegleiter... 2011 Fritzz SL










und die "Stadtschlampe"... 2013 Hyde Race










...und irgend was zum Umbauen findet sich immer... 

Grüsse aus Bärlin,
Matthias


----------



## Tobias_B. (19. Mai 2014)

Das 2014er Fritzz ist mega, wie lang hast du den gewartet?


----------



## skydog73 (20. Mai 2014)

Etwa 5 Tage (gut - war ein Wochenende dazwischen) - die anderen Bikes auf meiner Wunschliste hatten völlig abartige Lieferzeiten...
nach einem Tag Recherche im Netz hab ich nen Händler gefunden, der es liefern konnte.
Beim meinem Händler vor Ort, dem ich immer treu war , hätte ich mindestens 8 Wochen warten müssen (wenn es gut läuft) ... hätte es gern bei ihm gekauft, aber für mich war es aus Reisegründen inakzeptabel - die Lieferzeiten sind manchmal (egal, bei welchem Hersteller) einfach  grausig - da bekommt man ja ein Auto mit Sonderwünschen schneller!
Also hat ein Versandhandel den Zuschlag bekommen.

Das aktuelle Fritzz war nicht unbedingt mein Topfavorit, aber ich hab´s davor schon ein paar Mal testen können und da hats mir sehr gut gepasst...
...inzwischen will ich´s nicht mehr hergeben (das Alte aber auch nicht)... noch ein paar kleine Änderungen und für mich ist´s perfekt.  

Grüsse aus Bärlin,
Matthias


----------



## Tobias_B. (20. Mai 2014)

Au weh, kenn ich gut, bin auch Händler. Hoffe die ham dir das Teil gescheit hergerichtet. Von den Kunden die ihre im Internet gekauften Cube Bikes zu uns zum herrichten gebracht haben, war das bis jetzt ein Witz was ich gesehen hab. Wenn am Lager bei so nem Bike nichts gemacht wird fängst dir nach spätestens nem Jahr zum knacken an, nur so nebenbei ; ).


----------



## skydog73 (20. Mai 2014)

Tobias, damit hast Du leider recht. Grmmpff...
Ich hab´s aus dem Karton nach ner "Runde um den Block" (die musste ja erstmal sein) in den Montageständer gespannt und teilzerlegt 
Alles noch einmal ordentlich gefettet, schon mal ein paar Teile ausgetauscht, Gabelöl mal auf den halbwegs richtigen Stand gebracht, Züge gekürzt, mit nem Drehmomentschlüsssel und Schraubensicherung wieder zusammen gebaut und eingestellt... bla, bla bla (das mach ich aber mit Bikes, die ich hier vor Ort kaufe genau so - ich schraub halt gern).


----------



## Boshard (20. Mai 2014)

ich weiß net mir gefallen die alten Cube Fritzz Rahmen besser


----------



## ChrisboxHD (20. Mai 2014)

So, dann hier mal ein Bild von meinem neuen LTD Race 29 





Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Foxi1988 (25. Mai 2014)

Mein Cube Stereo Pro 2012.
Verändert habe ich:
Shimano XT Bremsscheiben, XT Kurbel, Cube Mashguard, Kettenführung, XLC Plattformpedale, Ergon GA1 Griffe


----------



## Boshard (25. Mai 2014)

Schick das Stereo auch wenn es dezent ist 
Ich würde die Außenhüllen Blau machen und eine Weiße P6 Carbon einbauen.
Vieleicht noch ein Paar Blaue elox Teile

Das Stereo stand 2012 auch Zuwahl hab mich aber für das Fritzz Pro entschieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke97 (25. Mai 2014)

Schönen guten Tag,

das ist mein Custom Cube LTD 29.
Viel Spaß damit:














Teileliste:

Rahmen: Cube LTD 29
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba RLT Ti 29
Laufräder: DT Swiss MA 1.0
Reifen: Onza Canis 2,25x29-tubeless
Sattel: Fizik Tundra 2 
Sattelstütze: Canyon Iridium SL 400mm 
Lenker: Truvativ Stylo Worldcup 600mm
Vorbau Syntace F149 100mm
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR Shadow mir KCNC Schaltröllchen rot-elox.
Kassette: Shimano XTR 10fach
Kette: Shimano XTR
Umwerfer: Shimano XT Top Pull
Schalthebel: Shimano XT 3x10
Kurbel: Shimano XT 3fach 175mm
Bremse Formula RX Red
Griffe KCNC 
Steuersatz mit Kralle KCNC Kudos rot-elox.
Schnellspanner KCNC Titan
Sattelklemme: Scape

Aktuelles Gewicht ohne Pedale ca. 11kg

In näherer Zukunft werden noch folgende Teile geändert.
LRS, weil 2kg -evtl. Hope Naben mit Crest Felgen
Lenker, weil mir 600 doch nicht breit genug sind- ?
Sattelstütze, weil sie >300g schwer ist-
Sattelklemme, weil ich eine rot eloxierte anbauen möchte.


Meinungen sind erwünscht und auch Verbesserungsvorschläge sind gerne gesehen. Ihr könnt auch Vorschläge zu den Teilen geben, die geändert werden sollen.

MfG
locke97


----------



## Yberion666 (25. Mai 2014)

Ich finde das ganze Tuning an einem Cube LTD Rahmen etwas übertrieben. Ich weiß nicht, ob sich der ganze Leichtbau-Aufwand lohnt, wenn das Herzstück - der Rahmen - schwer ist.


----------



## Boshard (25. Mai 2014)

Wie groß bist du? und was für eine Rahmengröße ist das?
das schaut so aus als wenn der Rahmen viel zuklein ist 
so weiß wie die Sattelstütze raus gezogen ist.


----------



## locke97 (25. Mai 2014)

Scheint nur so
Hatte die vorher rausgezogen, weil das Rad am Montageständer war.
Ich bin 1,76m und habe den Rahmen in 17". Ich muss sagen, dass der Rahmen auch nicht mehr all zu lange bleibt, weil ich nächste Saison auf Carbon umsteigen werde und dann 19". Ist zurzeit eine Art "Notlösung" aber dennoch durchaus fahrbar!
Die Teile werden dann 1 zu 1 übernommen und dann kann man mal wieder an die Waage

mfg
locke97


----------



## Guerill0 (25. Mai 2014)

Neue Griffe & Vario-Sattelstütze.


----------



## Acid1981 (26. Mai 2014)

Und es geht, der Rahmen hält das aus und hat diverse Härtetests gehabt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (26. Mai 2014)

Acid1981 schrieb:


> Und es geht, der Rahmen hält das aus und hat diverse Härtetests gehabt!Anhang anzeigen 295631


 


Das ist wirklich mal ein schickes Teil


----------



## Acid1981 (26. Mai 2014)

Und das hab ich als Familienflitzer gebaut, haupsächlich für meine Frau!


Ein AMS 150 ist jetzt grad auch noch im Aufbau.


----------



## energY89 (27. Mai 2014)

Hier mein Stereo Super HPC Race 160!


----------



## silberwald (27. Mai 2014)

Nach einer Runde Blue-Line in Saalbach Hinterglemm, nachdem der Hochalmtrail aus Zeit- und Schneefeldgründen verschoben werden musste...


----------



## Acid1981 (27. Mai 2014)

energY89 schrieb:


> Hier mein Stereo Super HPC Race 160!


BÖSE


----------



## Boshard (28. Mai 2014)

silberwald schrieb:


> Nach einer Runde Blue-Line in Saalbach Hinterglemm, nachdem der Hochalmtrail aus Zeit- und Schneefeldgründen verschoben werden musste...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 295875



War bestimmt eine Schöne Schlammschlacht 
Fährst du da viel?

Mir wurde mal von jemandem gesagt das Fritzz würde die Strecken in Saalbach nicht schaffen.
(Fritzz würde mit so unter dem Arsch wegbrechen)
Sogar sein Hanzz ist net gut genug dafür meinte er.


----------



## Foxi1988 (28. Mai 2014)

Warum sollte das Fritzz für Saalbach nicht reichen?
Da fahre ich mitm Stereo alles bis auf X-Line.

Für Saalbach ist doch ein Enduro perfekt.


----------



## silberwald (28. Mai 2014)

Ja, war schön batzig. Jetzt wo die Strecken noch wenig befahren wurden ist der Untergrund noch sehr weich, so dass sich der Dreck schön verteilt und einem in den Anliegern die Reifen wegrutschen, so wenig fliegt der Dreck von sich aus weg. Da war der Hangman II heute aber ähnlich, nur das der wesentlich "flüssiger" war. Und wegen oft fahren. Bis letztes Jahr hatte ich ja noch einen Freerider, da war ich da öfter, aber auch nur zu den normalen Urlaubszeiten. Bin die Strecken gestern und heute gefahren, weil zum größtenteil durch Sichtmangel bedingt die Trail-Touren nicht befahrbar waren. Hab mir halt dummerweise für meinen Kurzurlaub das schlechteste Wetter ausgesucht.

Zum Einsatzgebiet vom Fritzz: Mir hat mein Cube Händler sogar gesagt, dass bei normalem Fahrergewicht und gewisser Zurückhaltung in der Fahrweise sogar der Flying Gangster in Leogang möglich wäre. Die Drops und die großen Sprünge sollte man da halt schon auslassen. Die meisten Trails inkl. Blueline sollten da eigtl. schon gehen. Man muss sich halt zurückhalten, wenn man 'nen Freerider oder sogar DH'ler gewöhnt ist.


----------



## Willi777 (29. Mai 2014)

Hier meins.

Geändert wurden Sattel, Griffe, Pedale, Bremsanlage und Räder, schlappe 13,4 kg


----------



## Boshard (29. Mai 2014)

29Zoll mir ner Saint?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shimanoboy (29. Mai 2014)

Offensichtlich  
Geil


----------



## Willi777 (29. Mai 2014)

Warum nicht?
Vorne 203 mm dazu. Perfekt. Bin auch nicht gerade leicht


----------



## locke97 (29. Mai 2014)

Willi777 schrieb:


> Hier meins.
> 
> Geändert wurden Sattel, Griffe, Pedale, Bremsanlage und Räder, schlappe 13,4 kg



Welche Naben sind verbaut? 
btw. schickes Ding!


----------



## Willi777 (29. Mai 2014)

Hope pro 2 evo sind dran und Sapim Cx-ray


----------



## Boshard (30. Mai 2014)

Ich kann mir nicht Vorstellen das man bei einem 29´´ eine Saint benötigt.
Kann mich aber auch Täuschen.


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. Mai 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht Vorstellen das man bei einem 29´´ eine Saint benötigt.
> Kann mich aber auch Täuschen.


 
Auch ein 29er muss man gelegentlich mal abbremsen 

Ich hab wegen meinen 100Kg Lebendgewicht die Saint auf meinem Fritzz SL 180 und auf meinem Specialized Expert Fatbike und bin sehr Zufrieden damit


----------



## Willi777 (30. Mai 2014)

Gut möglich dass es eine XT auch getan hätte, aber mit knapp 108 kg nehm ich den besten Wurfanker auf dem Markt. Und das Ding bremst perfekt. Hatte einige andere Hersteller probiert. Nix war vergleichbar


----------



## Boshard (30. Mai 2014)

Ja die hat Power hab die Zee am 2012er Fritzz
manchmal hat die auch zu viel Power.
Ne SLX würde schon reichen am 29er

Mein Vater ist neulich eine Runde mit meinen AMS 130 gefahren mit SLX 203/180 und der hatte keine Problem mit 105Kg
Der war sogar begeistert wie die Bremst.


----------



## Acid1981 (30. Mai 2014)

Aber Hope ist auch recht gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir_D (30. Mai 2014)

Ein paar kleinere updates kommen noch ; )


----------



## Jole1982 (30. Mai 2014)

Sir_D schrieb:


> Ein paar kleinere updates kommen noch ; ) Anhang anzeigen 296311


Was das für die Lackierung?!


----------



## Ajos (31. Mai 2014)

Update meines Race One.
Crank Brother Cobalt Sattelstütze und Vorbau


----------



## AimSl (4. Juni 2014)

Ist zwar nicht mein cube aber heute wurde mein zweit Rad fertig nach 1 Jahr Aufbau


----------



## CubeFan1998 (4. Juni 2014)

Ganz ehrlich das rad ist furchtbar. Außerdem sehe ich keinen Hinweis am Rahmen das er von Cube ist. Dann die doppelbrückengabel und die 3 x 7 Schaltung und die Kurbel mit Hosen Schutz ring 

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ajos (4. Juni 2014)

Ist ein typisches Baumarktrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (4. Juni 2014)

Ajos schrieb:


> Ist ein typisches Baumarktrad.



Ich wollte es nicht so dramatisch Ausdrücken 

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


----------



## Al_Borland (4. Juni 2014)

Seit 2 Monaten mein neues Stadtrad, nachdem mir mein ausgedientes Fully geklaut wurde.





Ist großteils noch original. Nur die Schutzbleche und die Lichtanlage habe ich noch rangebaut.
Komplett vom Versicherungsgeld bezahlt und noch was drüber gehabt.


----------



## Cubedriver66 (6. Juni 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Seit 2 Monaten mein neues Stadtrad, nachdem mir mein ausgedientes Fully geklaut wurde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Al,

schönes Rad, herrlich cleane Optik. Seit 2 Monaten bewege ich mich ebenfalls mit diesem Modell durch die Stadt. . Mein Wunsch war es schon länger, ein optisch sehr dezentes, cleanes und vom Rahmendesign old-school-mäßiges Rad zu fahren, bei dem das Fahren und nicht das Schrauben im Vordergrund steht.
Ich habe allerdings den Sattel gegen einen SQlab getauscht und den Lenker gekürzt. Ich kann mich einfach nicht an diese breiten Dinger gewöhnen, fahre jetzt mit einer Breite von 580 mm. 
Wünsch dir viel Spaß damit!

Gruß
Georg


----------



## Al_Borland (6. Juni 2014)

Hi Georg,
Dank dir. War gar nicht so einfach, noch eins in 58er RH zu finden. Und mit dem Sattel hätte ich auch nicht gedacht, klarzukommen. Passt aber wundersamerweise nach ein paar Mal rumprobieren mit der Neigung ganz gut. Und an die Lenkerbreite habe ich mich mittlerweile auch gewöhnt. 

Aber dass sich minimal zu geringe Kettenspannung derart auf die Geräuschkulisse auswirkt, hätte ich auch nicht für möglich gehalten.


----------



## seven21 (6. Juni 2014)

Endlich ist es da. 





Reifen getauscht, Lenker auf 700mm gekürzt, ESI Griffe und XTR-Pedale. Wiegen steht noch aus. Hoffentlich unter 10,5kg


----------



## deathmetal (6. Juni 2014)

seven21 schrieb:


> Endlich ist es da.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schönes AMS. Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Al_Borland (6. Juni 2014)

Sattel is auch n anderer, oder? Sehr schick jedenfalls. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## seven21 (6. Juni 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Sattel is auch n anderer, oder? Sehr schick jedenfalls. Viel Spaß damit.


Noch nicht, muss aber. Der Sattel ist für meinen Hintern unfahrbar.


----------



## gpzmandel (7. Juni 2014)

Hier will ich dann auch mal zeigen erster eigener Aufbau Basis ist ein Cube Reaction 29 Rahmen 












Gruß Maik


----------



## Cuberia (12. Juni 2014)

Eigenaufbauten sind immer gut. Hier nochmal meiner. Zwar schon 3 Jahre alt, aber immer wieder mit aktuellen Teilen "versorgt" 



Gruß: Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (12. Juni 2014)

Noch eins vom letzten Wochenende.


----------



## daproblem (13. Juni 2014)

Stereo am Gardasee 
Mittlerweile mit neuem hinteren Reifen, den Hans Dampf hat es einen Tag später zerlegt^^


----------



## seven21 (13. Juni 2014)

daproblem schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 299044
> Stereo am Gardasee
> Mittlerweile mit neuem hinteren Reifen, den Hans Dampf hat es einen Tag später zerlegt^^



Da kommt Neid auf


----------



## airri.de (14. Juni 2014)




----------



## Willi777 (14. Juni 2014)

Das ist aber ein tolles Bike. : -)


----------



## mmo2 (16. Juni 2014)

Jetzt mit RS Reverb


----------



## daproblem (17. Juni 2014)

@airri.de
sehr geil mit den Griffen und Sattel!


----------



## Acksch (18. Juni 2014)

Hier mal mein neustes Spielzeug.


----------



## Atomsocke (18. Juni 2014)

Cube AMS 100 29, 2013er SLT Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kornatter (18. Juni 2014)




----------



## CalvinSK (20. Juni 2014)




----------



## boblike (20. Juni 2014)

Umbau fertig! War mir zu viel schwarz und blau. An der Gabel will ich auch noch die originalen Decals haben.
Bei meinem Gewicht musste eine anderer LRS her und bei 197 mit 96 SL habe ich mit Vorbau und Lenker ein wenig angepasst.


----------



## mmo2 (21. Juni 2014)

Nun mit Reverb und neuen Pneus


----------



## Ajos (21. Juni 2014)

Sehr schön, vielleicht den Vorbau noch drehen.


----------



## Willi777 (21. Juni 2014)

boblike schrieb:


> Umbau fertig! War mir zu viel schwarz und blau. An der Gabel will ich auch noch die originalen Decals haben.
> Bei meinem Gewicht musste eine anderer LRS her und bei 197 mit 96 SL habe ich mit Vorbau und Lenker ein wenig angepasst. Anhang anzeigen 300496 Anhang anzeigen 300497


Fein siehts aus. 

Den Sattel habe ich auch getauscht = nochmal blau weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Willi777 (21. Juni 2014)

Erstaunlich geschmacklos finde ich auch die silbernen Schrauben der schwarzen Kabelhalter an schwarzen Kabeln auf schwarzem Untergrund. Deswegen mal spontan getauscht, kleine aber feine optische Verbesserung


----------



## Willi777 (21. Juni 2014)

Bild zum Beitrag


----------



## mmo2 (22. Juni 2014)

Ajos schrieb:


> Sehr schön, vielleicht den Vorbau noch drehen.


Ajos, wozu? Ich finde es so sehr Komfortabel zu fahren.


----------



## boblike (22. Juni 2014)

Willi777 schrieb:


> Fein siehts aus.
> 
> Den Sattel habe ich auch getauscht = nochmal blau weg



Danke!
Ich spekuliere auf einen sqlab active Sattel, die sind nur so was von teuer.
Sind die silbernen schrauben aus Alu oder Strahl? Da kann man ja auch noch ein paar Gramm sparen


----------



## Willi777 (22. Juni 2014)

Hab auch nen 611 aktive Sattel. Gebraucht geholt.
Wegen der schrauben keine Ahnung. Die schwarzen sind leichter. Gefühlt. ..


----------



## Cuberia (22. Juni 2014)

Mein neues "Baby" fürs Grobe.




Gruß: Volker


----------



## 1PocketRocket (23. Juni 2014)

Fast so schön wie meins  

aber viel sauberer


----------



## Cuberia (23. Juni 2014)

Neeeeeeee, meins ist viel schöner. lach.....warum rüstet ihr eigentlich alle Shimano Scheiben nach? Findet ihr die Formulas so schlimm? Ein ganz leichtes hochfrequentes Quitschen geben sie noch von sich...hoffe das geht noch weg....

Gruß : Volker


----------



## 1PocketRocket (24. Juni 2014)

@ Cuberia

das geht nie ganz weg und das Entlüften ist auch lustig. Und der wandernde Druckpunkt ist auch fein


----------



## Cuberia (24. Juni 2014)

Naja, wird schon nicht so schlimm sein. Hast vielleicht ne Montagsbremse von den Italienern erwischt.
Bis jetzt ist noch alles gut bei mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shimanoboy (24. Juni 2014)

Betonung auf "NOCH"


----------



## Soldi (24. Juni 2014)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Naja, wird schon nicht so schlimm sein. Hast vielleicht ne Montagsbremse von den Italienern erwischt.
> Bis jetzt ist noch alles gut bei mir...


Glaub die Italiener bauen nur Montagsbremsen


----------



## --HANK-- (24. Juni 2014)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Naja, wird schon nicht so schlimm sein. Hast vielleicht ne Montagsbremse von den Italienern erwischt.
> Bis jetzt ist noch alles gut bei mir...



Genauso dacht ich auch Anfangs: "was haben die nur alle für ein Problem mit der Formula???" 
Hab nun XT....


----------



## Cuberia (25. Juni 2014)

Naja, abwarten...mal sehen wie sich die RC tune / so heißt ja die RX von Cube so gibt. Im Prinzip ne hydraulische Bremse wie jede andere auch. Ein Geberzyl., ne Leitung, ein Nehmerzyl, als Medium halt Bremsflüssigkeit. D A kommt "normalerweise" keine Luft rein, wenn alle Manschetten dicht halten...hoffen dann mal, die bauen bessere Bremsen, als sie Fußball spielen.  Die Bremsen, die Formula heute fertigt, möchte ich nicht haben.


----------



## 1PocketRocket (25. Juni 2014)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Naja, abwarten...mal sehen wie sich die RC tune / so heißt ja die RX von Cube so gibt. Im Prinzip ne hydraulische Bremse wie jede andere auch. Ein Geberzyl., ne Leitung, ein Nehmerzyl, als Medium halt Bremsflüssigkeit. D A kommt "normalerweise" keine Luft rein, wenn alle Manschetten dicht halten...hoffen dann mal, die bauen bessere Bremsen, als sie Fußball spielen.  Die Bremsen, die Formula heute fertigt, möchte ich nicht haben.


Träum weiter ....


----------



## JayDee1982 (25. Juni 2014)

Ich hab auch die Formula Scheiben gegen Schimanos getauscht.... 

Wenn die Formulas nass sind, konnte man nicht bremsen ohne einen Gehörschaden davon zutragen.
Mit den Schimanos ist das nun sehr viel besser.... Klar quitschen sie auch wenn sie nass sind aber nicht so lange und so laut wie die Formulas...

Ende der Saison werde ich mir auch eine andere Bremsanlage gönnen..... Was es wird, wird sich dann zeigen


----------



## boblike (25. Juni 2014)

Ein Freund fährt die auch und ist kurz vorm Ausflippen, man kann sich kaum mit ihm Unterhalten wenn man neben ihm fährt. Hoffe die Elixir 7 macht sowas nicht an meinem neuen Stereo!


----------



## mmo2 (25. Juni 2014)

Kann auch nur Positives über die Shimano XT Bremse berichten.


----------



## 1PocketRocket (25. Juni 2014)

Shimano XT Stopper stehen bei mir ganz oben auf der Wunschliste ...................... aber sowas von OBEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CalvinSK (25. Juni 2014)

Ich fahre die Avid Elixir X0 und die gehen auch sehr gut. Ich persönlich schätze an der Avid den tollen Druckpunkt, dosierbar und doch bissig. Auch wenn die Avid sicherlich mehr Pflege benötigt (Entlüften) als eine Shimano, nehme ich den Aufwand gerne in Kauf. Außerdem: So oft muss man die auch wieder nicht entlüften.


----------



## boblike (25. Juni 2014)

Ich frage mich auch eher ob die quietschen?


----------



## CalvinSK (25. Juni 2014)

Ich fahre die mit organischen Belägen und da quietscht nur sehr selten etwas und wenn auch nur sehr leise und das geht dann wieder recht schnell vorbei.


----------



## oihannes (29. Juni 2014)

Dann reihe ich mich auch mal ein: Stereo 2011-er Modell - bisschen umgebaut ;-)


----------



## Friendsofmine (30. Juni 2014)

Die Formulas RX & R1 sind absolut Top Ware. Seit Jahren sehr zufrieden mit der besten Optik.


----------



## Soldi (30. Juni 2014)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Die Formulas RX & R1 sind absolut Top Ware. Seit Jahren sehr zufrieden mit der besten Optik.


Top-Optik kann sein, aber wenns ans Eingemachte geht sind sogar die Bremsen an meinem Touren-(e-)Bike besser. Jeder der etwas mehr ins Gelände geht hat die gleichen Probleme. Schleifen, Fading, Quietschen usw. .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayDee1982 (30. Juni 2014)

Soldi schrieb:


> Top-Optik kann sein, aber wenns ans Eingemachte geht sind sogar die Bremsen an meinem Touren-(e-)Bike besser. Jeder der etwas mehr ins Gelände geht hat die gleichen Probleme. Schleifen, Fading, Quietschen usw. .



Vorallem Quitschen und Schleifen..... 
Trotz entlüften finde ich bei meiner keinen richtigen Druckpunkt.... 
Naja für dieses Jahr bleibt die Formula noch..... im Winter kommt dann was neues...


----------



## NaitsirhC (30. Juni 2014)

oihannes schrieb:


> Dann reihe ich mich auch mal ein: Stereo 2011-er Modell - bisschen umgebaut ;-)



Die Kabelhalter der Stütze hätte ich mit durchsichtiger Folie "gepolstert". Alternativ kann der Zug auch in der kleinen Rille an der Aufspaltung des Oberrohrs mit nur einem Kabelbinder fixiert werden, vorne dann zusätzlich am wie aktuell am Schaltzug.


----------



## Boshard (30. Juni 2014)

Ja die Olle Formula RX hab ich auch schnell vom Fritzz abgebaut 

Aber ein schönes Stereo haste da


----------



## oihannes (30. Juni 2014)

ja die gute alte r1... egtl. is sie ja ganz in ordnung 
aber soldi triffts recht gut mit dem gelände. wenns im groben mal lang und steil bergab geht lässt die leistung doch merklich nach.


----------



## LesterMaul (30. Juni 2014)

Tach,

hier mein 2009er Würfel LTD Comp nach der gestrigen Schlammschlach beim Marathon.  Geil wars!

Habe es damals neu geholt und habe lediglich

FlatPedals
einen breiteren Lenker
und die BarEnds montiert

Ich find die Maschine genauso cool wie am ersten Tag, dennoch wird der Wunsch nach einem Cube Fully immer größer.

Guuude,

Alex


----------



## Biker1801 (1. Juli 2014)

Anhang anzeigen 302712


----------



## Shimanoboy (1. Juli 2014)

Schön mit Crest  
Die brauch ich auch noch.


----------



## Biker1801 (1. Juli 2014)

Mein Cube Elite


----------



## Biker1801 (1. Juli 2014)

Shimanoboy schrieb:


> Schön mit Crest
> Die brauch ich auch noch.


Und auf Tubeless umgebaut mit Hope ProEvo 2 Naben vorne und hinten


----------



## Shimanoboy (1. Juli 2014)

Ja kla tubeless


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shimanoboy (2. Juli 2014)

So die letzten Vorbereitungen und Checks vor der Transalp ab Samstag


----------



## Biker1801 (2. Juli 2014)

Shimanoboy schrieb:


> So die letzten Vorbereitungen und Checks vor der Transalp ab Samstag


Schick schick. LRS tauschen und gut is


----------



## Shimanoboy (2. Juli 2014)

Sponsor gesucht


----------



## Biker1801 (2. Juli 2014)

Shimanoboy schrieb:


> Sponsor gesucht


Den alten verkaufen und noch was druff legen 
Hab meinen beim Kauf sozusagen eingetauscht und noch was drauf gelegt. Gewicht mit Pedale 10,3 kg mit 19" Rahmen. Ist für das Geld Super.


----------



## mmo2 (2. Juli 2014)

Biker......welche hast denn jetzt dran?


----------



## Biker1801 (2. Juli 2014)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Biker......welche hast denn jetzt dran?


Ich hab die ZTR Crest (Tubeless) Aerospeichen und Hope Pro Evo2 Naben vorne und hinten.


----------



## toyoraner (3. Juli 2014)

Nach paar Updates 2014 sieht es nun so aus!





Ausführlichere Infos findet man hier --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neuaufbau-cube-stereo-2010.544839/page-2


Grüßle

Dirk


----------



## Biker1801 (3. Juli 2014)

toyoraner schrieb:


> Nach paar Updates 2014 sieht es nun so aus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gefällt mir


----------



## Guerill0 (3. Juli 2014)

Immer wieder schön da oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leseschaf (4. Juli 2014)

Grandios!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boshard (5. Juli 2014)

toyoraner schrieb:


> Nach paar Updates 2014 sieht es nun so aus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schickes Teil


----------



## chris_bln (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
jetzt habe ich auch wieder ein Sportgerät...  Von meinem letzten hat mich ja leider ein unfreundlicher Autofahrer getrennt, mich dabei aber zum Glück am Leben gelassen - nach doch langer Pause jetzt mit dem AMS 130 Pro custom (2011) wieder unterwegs.




Chris


----------



## CUBE-Freund (9. Juli 2014)

Mein Cube Acid 29  2014


----------



## Noisebub (11. Juli 2014)

Mein nun zwei Wochen altes Cube Reaction SL 29 (nachdem mein Analog geklaut wurde...)


----------



## FS99 (12. Juli 2014)

Hier ein paar Bilder von meinem AMS:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (14. Juli 2014)

energY89 schrieb:


> Hier mein Stereo Super HPC Race 160!


Super, genau das Bike überlege ich auch zu kaufen.


----------



## Willi777 (15. Juli 2014)

FS99 schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder von meinem AMS:
> Anhang anzeigen 305100 Anhang anzeigen 305104 Anhang anzeigen 305105


 eine seite gecleant, die andere nicht? irgendwie ganz witzig. aber black is immer beautiful...


----------



## FS99 (15. Juli 2014)

Willi777 schrieb:


> eine seite gecleant, die andere nicht? irgendwie ganz witzig. aber black is immer beautiful...


Ganz meine Meinung.

Konnte mich eben nur noch nicht durchringen beide Seite zu machen. Aber so ohne sieht schon besser aus.


----------



## Wies (16. Juli 2014)

2013er LTD Pro. Mit Aceton gecleant. Mittlerweile mit Esi-Grips, DIY GPS-Halterung, TMARS Variostütze, 2x10 mit 22/34/Bash und seit kurzem von Flat-Pedalen auf SPD gewechselt. Der Rapid Rob muss am Hinterrad leider noch totgefahren werden, bis was besseres drauf darf...


----------



## ftoby (16. Juli 2014)

Unterwegs im Spessart!


----------



## SaHo81 (16. Juli 2014)

Im Hintergrund der Berg hinter unserem Haus der bezwungen werden wollte... 
Bike ist ein Cube Stereo Super HPC 160 27,5" 2013


----------



## Boshard (17. Juli 2014)

Warum so viele Tachen am Rad?


----------



## SaHo81 (17. Juli 2014)

Problem ist das ich mein iphone 5 zum navigieren nehme und ich ein Akku benötige sonst ist das Teil nach einer Stunde leer und in der Tasche vorne ist ein Akku drin. Hab aber mittlerweile nur noch die Tasche hinten am Sattel wo meine Tools drin sind. Dort kommt der Akku rein und ein 3m ladekabel nach vorne und gut is. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boshard (17. Juli 2014)

Was für einen Akku benutzt du den 


Für das I-Phone gibt es doch Externer Akku Schale cover googel mal danach.

Wäre nicht ein kleiner Rucksackbesser?


----------



## SaHo81 (18. Juli 2014)

Habe ich auch schon geschaut, aber irgendwie nix gefunden. Wäre sicherlich die elegantere Lösung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (18. Juli 2014)

Was hast du nicht gefunden?
den Handy akku oder Rucksack?


----------



## SaHo81 (18. Juli 2014)

Ein Akku Gehäuse für Iphone 5. Rucksack habe ich ja.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boshard (18. Juli 2014)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/iPhone-5-Ext..._PDA_Taschen_Schutzhüllen&hash=item19d8df6f32

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_trks...r+Akku+Schale+cover+iphone&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## Willi777 (19. Juli 2014)

Meins frisch geputzt mit Details


----------



## Orby (20. Juli 2014)

Vor 8 Wochen dachte ich mir:" Radeln.... was soll das bringen...."

Nach einem 4 Wochen Zwischenspiel auf einem Orbea Alma H60 HT, unterliege ich nun auch dem Virus Bike. Deswegen nun mein Schmuckstück rein, Cube Stereo HPC 120 Pro 29 mit Impressionen aus dem Allgäu.


----------



## Boshard (20. Juli 2014)

Farblich schön nur die LRS sind zugroß stören das gesamtbild


----------



## Mick67 (26. Juli 2014)

Mein Baby ...


----------



## Boshard (26. Juli 2014)

Schaut geil aus das Stereo 

Würde aber ein paar Rote Teile anbauen


----------



## boblike (27. Juli 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias_B. (27. Juli 2014)

22 Zoll Rahmen?


----------



## boblike (28. Juli 2014)

genau


----------



## Foxi1988 (28. Juli 2014)

Sehr geil das blaue Stereo!

Das ist mein Stereo. Steht zum Verkauf, also wer Interesse hast...


----------



## boblike (28. Juli 2014)

Danke!

Die Bremse sollte bei mir gut kommen. Aber da ich Bremshebel, Reverb-remote und Shifter an einer Schelle habe, bleibe ich bei der Avid. Ich finde die Avid macht sich auch echt nicht schlecht bis jetzt.


----------



## stromb6 (30. Juli 2014)




----------



## Soldi (3. August 2014)

@stromb6, 
cooles Bike. Hast Du die Bremsen komplett auf XT umgerüstet, oder nur die Scheiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (3. August 2014)

Das ist da eine Avid Trail Bremse, mit XTR Bremsscheiben.


----------



## Freakadelle (6. August 2014)

Servus 
Wird hier ein Attention hier eigentlich anerkannt, oder kann ich damit wieder abhauen?


----------



## mathijsen (6. August 2014)

klar, immer her damit


----------



## Freakadelle (6. August 2014)

Gemach, gemach! Das Rad kam heute erst an! 
Ist halt mein erstes "Fahrrad".
Bin bis jetzt ganz zufrieden mit dem 14er Cube Attention 27,5.
Pedalen sind zwar ein wenig eigenartig, aber na gut - kann man ja tauschen.

Gibts denn irgendwas, was ich bei dem Bike beachten sollte? Kenn mich ja nicht so ganz damit aus, so als Koch


----------



## NaitsirhC (6. August 2014)

Viel Fahren und möglichst viel selber machen, es gibt für alles gute Anleitung oder Hilfe im Internet. Wenn es dich interessiert, könnte daraus ein neues, ausfüllendes Hobby werden


----------



## Freakadelle (6. August 2014)

Also ganz unbeholfen bin ich ja nicht, habs ja immerhin zusammengeschraubt (hohoho 4 schrauben festgezogen und Pedalen angeschraubt  )
Ne Spaß, hab mal in einer Werkstatt gearbeitet und mach auch fast alle Reparaturen am Auto selbst, also ein bisschen was kann ich.
Aber hab halt 0 Ahnung von Fahrrädern. Ich weiss nicht welche Teile gut sind, was ich schnellstmöglich tauschen sollte etc. 
Aber das hier ist der Falsche Thread dazu 

Und ja, daraus SOLL ja auch ein neues Hobby werden, hab hier direkt eine Heide vor der Tür, da fährt es sich ganz angenehm!


----------



## duschy (6. August 2014)

Wo bleiben die Bilder


----------



## Freakadelle (6. August 2014)

Daaaa isses.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (6. August 2014)

Und die Pedale tauschen du sind mist billig, kein halt und sehen blöd aus

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shimanoboy (6. August 2014)

Wenn ich die Sattelstellung sehe zieht sich alles in meiner Hose zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freakadelle (6. August 2014)

Konstruktiver?


----------



## the_simon (6. August 2014)

Ich glaube er meint, dass der Sattel sehr nach vorne oben geneigt ist 
Quasi der "Analintruder"


----------



## Freakadelle (6. August 2014)

Daher die Schmerzen


----------



## CubeFan1998 (6. August 2014)

Freakadelle schrieb:


> Daher die Schmerzen



Du musst den Sattel natürlich einstellen. Am besten schaust du mal hier:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...e-richtig-auf-ihrem-mountainbike.600873.2.htm 

Du wirst den Unterschied merken (aber nicht gleich verzweifeln der Hintern muss sich dran gewöhnen).


----------



## Shimanoboy (6. August 2014)

Wenn du viel fährst und merkst, dass der Hintetn trotzdem weh tut, dann lass deinen Sitzknochenabstand vermessen. 
Gute Sättel für Sitzprobleme sind Ergon und Sqlab. 
Nicht günstig aber man nimmt den Sattel ja auf mehrere Bikes mit.


----------



## Freakadelle (6. August 2014)

Sattel eingestellt, besser


----------



## CubeFan1998 (6. August 2014)

Manch einer Unterschätzt was das ausmacht den Sattel richtig einzustellen.


----------



## mathijsen (6. August 2014)

Freakadelle schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht welche Teile gut sind, was ich schnellstmöglich tauschen sollte etc.


Kann man pauschal nicht sagen. Gerade weil du Anfänger bist. Kommt unheimlich darauf an, in welche Richtung du dich bzgl. Genre (Kilometerfresser-Touren auf Waldautobahnen oder Trail-Geshredde oder Genussradler oder oder...), Fahrstil und Technik-Bedürfnis entwickelst. Einfach losfahren, Erfahrungen sammeln und hier im Forum mitlesen, welche Teile und Möglichkeiten es so gibt (und Fragen kostet auch nix). Dann entwickeln sich die Bedürfnisse von alleine. Dir hier von alten Hasen etwas aufschwatzen zu lassen, nur weil die es so machen würden, bringt wenig.



CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Und die Pedale tauschen du sind mist billig, kein halt und sehen blöd aus


Siehe meinen letzten Satz im vorherigen Absatz. Kommt doch drauf an, was und wie er fährt. Solange er damit zurechtkommt, ist das doch ok. Wird schon selber merken, wenn er mehr Grip braucht.


----------



## Freakadelle (6. August 2014)

Ich taste mich an die ganze Sache erst mal langsam ran.
Aber Pedale kommen andere drauf, zwar nicht in erster Linie wegen dem Grip, aber die sehen einfach nicht aus an dem Rad. Sehen so aus als ob halt grad keine anderen da waren. 

Wo wir schon dabei sind, was kann man denn da so nehmen? Ich denke mal nicht, dass ne schöne Pedale, die 9,99€ kostet, gut sein kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (6. August 2014)

Wir brauchen mehr Infos möchtest du Flat Pedale haben mit Pins oder Klickpedale?


----------



## Freakadelle (6. August 2014)

Achso ja,..
um erst mal ein bisschen durch den Wald zu radeln brauche ich glaub ich keine Klickpedale.

Also Flat, im Idealfall passend in Blau


----------



## urmel511 (6. August 2014)

Freakadelle schrieb:


> Wo wir schon dabei sind, was kann man denn da so nehmen? Ich denke mal nicht, dass ne schöne Pedale, die 9,99€ kostet, gut sein kann!



Ich habe mir für mein Cube Analog vor zwei Wochen die *Shimano Saints PD-MX 80* gekauft. Auf der einen Seite habe ich die Schrauben entfernt und auf der anderen gelassen (die Schrauben sind sonst Chucks Sohlen Killer). Nach zwei Wochen kann ich nur sagen, die 40 € für die Pedale sind super investiert. Grip ist genug mit und ohne Schrauben vorhanden. Für meine Schuhgröße 42 habe ich da massenhaft Platz drauf


----------



## CubeFan1998 (6. August 2014)

Ich hätte jetzt auch die saints empfohlen mit 40-50€ im mittleren Preissegment. Obwohl ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das man ohne Pins sonderlich viel halt hat

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


----------



## NaitsirhC (6. August 2014)

Entscheidend ist auch, welche Schuhe man fährt. Ich fahre mit 5 10 auf Pedalen, bei denen teilweise die Hälfte der Pins fehlt. Durch die Schuhe merkt man davon aber nichts. Für normale Touren sind die meiner Meinung nach aber nicht nötig bzw. etwas überdimensioniert. Da reichen normale Schuhe völlig aus.

Und zum Rest: wie bereits gesagt, musst du mit der Zeit rausfinden was dich stört oder hier und da mal ein bisschen testen. Gerade wenn du mehr Richtung Trails (schmale Wege wo es auch mal rumpelt) gehen willst, wird sich eine neue Gabel deutlich bemerkbar machen. Auch eine niedrigere Position des Lenkers (mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad, direkteres Feeling) kann positiv sein. Aber das ist halt davon abhängig was du fahren willst. Am Anfang würde ich mir um sowas keinen großen Kopf machen. Einfach rauf und los geht's...

Da Bilderthread:


----------



## kornatter (6. August 2014)

Hallo mal eine frage, hat jemand erfahrung mit den 
*Cube Hanzz Pro 2014, green/black *
ist das zum MTB zu gebrauchen, oder doch lieber ein fritz da ich auf sprügen aber auch bergauf fahrten nicht versichten will ist die frage weches cube ist das bessere allmounten bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acid1981 (6. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bau mir grad ein AMS 150 Pro 2012 neu auf und es würd mich interresieren was ihr noch für Ideen habt bezüglich Komponenten die noch passen würden.
Es soll Optisch ein Hingucker werden aber auch von der Funktionalität her keine Wünsche offen lassen.
Der Dämpfer ist schon beschlossen es wird ein Manitou Swinger Expert mit Lock Out Funktion.
Die Schaltung ist komplett XT.
Es gibt also noch so einiges wie Sattelstütze, Bremsen, Schaltzüge usw. einfach mal anschauen man sieht ja was noch fehlt.

Bin auf die Antworten gespannt 

Hier die Bilder:


----------



## Shimanoboy (6. August 2014)

Rote Jagwire Außenhüllen mit Teflonzügen und Race Face Narrow Wide Kettenblatt


----------



## CubeFan1998 (6. August 2014)

Ich würde bei dem Bike nicht auf 1 Fach gehen. Ich würde noch sagen eine reverb oder andere verstellbare Sattelstütze und Conti trail king 2,4" und Mk 2,4 in bcc Mit  protection und tubelles. Mit einer XT bremse oder SLX 

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shimanoboy (6. August 2014)

Genau bei dem Bike würd ich auf 1 Fach gehen.
30 bzw 32 Kettenblatt 
Weil mit einem Ams 150 wird keiner mit 30 auf der Straße fahren. Außerdem 300-400g gespart.
Wenns hinten zu eng wird kommt halt noch ein 40 bzw 42 er Ritzel rein


----------



## the_simon (6. August 2014)

kornatter schrieb:


> Hallo mal eine frage, hat jemand erfahrung mit den
> *Cube Hanzz Pro 2014, green/black *
> ist das zum MTB zu gebrauchen, oder doch lieber ein fritz da ich auf sprügen aber auch bergauf fahrten nicht versichten will ist die frage weches cube ist das bessere allmounten bike



Wenn du wirklich ein reines all mountain haben willst, ist das stereo oder fritzz die bessere, vor allem aber sichere Wahl. 
Habe kurze Zeit ein Stereo gefahren und jetzt seit einem Jahr ein Hanzz, das Hanzz ist ebenso gut im All-Mountain/Enduro-Bereich einsetzbar (für mich jeden Fall) - wichtig beim Hanzz ist aber, finde ich, du musst wirklich da vorher ausprobieren & wissen auf was du dich da einlässt. Deshalb sollte dir als reinrassiges AM lieber das Stereo/Fritzz zusagen.


----------



## mathijsen (7. August 2014)

@Acid1981 Definitiv Schraubgriffe mit roten eloxierten Schellen. (Gummi weiß oder schwarz)
Ansonsten schließe ich mich @CubeFan1998 an. Bzgl. 1-fach muss jeder selbst herausfinden, ob ihm das gefällt. Da kann man so nicht sagen "Passt zum Bike [oder nicht]".
Bzgl. Variostütze würde farblich die Forca SPS400 in schwarz-rot gut passen. Ist günstig aber polarisiert mit ihrer Bauweise und den daraus folgenden Einschränkungen. Würde ich allerdings unbedingt das neue Modell mit der "Blackbox"-Zuganlenkung kaufen. Gibts in der Farbkombi auch unter dem Namen TMARS in der eBucht. Ausführlicher Diskussions-Fred zur Stütze hier:


----------



## CubeFan1998 (7. August 2014)

Klar muss das jeder selbst raus finden hab nur gesagt was ich davon alte aber da durch das dort die XT Kurbel mit Umwerfer montiert ist gehe ich Davon aus das dort das 3 Fach steht zu der forca fahre die selbst ist günstig und zuverlässig und kann im Grunde nicht kaputt gehen wobei ich den unterschied ob mit oder ohne blackbox nicht kenne außer das man keine riesen Schlaufe mehr hat

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


----------



## mathijsen (7. August 2014)

Mein Kommentar zu 1-fach bezog sich auf @Shimanoboy 
Gönne deinen Posts bitte mal ein Mindestmaß an Satzzeichen. Ist schwer lesbar...


----------



## CubeFan1998 (7. August 2014)

Okay und mit den Satzzeichen (jetzt meinst du aber mich oder??) Ist am Handy ein wenig nervig am PC immer

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


----------



## Acid1981 (7. August 2014)

Schaltung sind noch Möglichkeiten offen aber ich werde damit auch Touren fahren drum denke ich 1 Fach nicht in Frage, hatte die die jetzt verbaut ist noch zuhause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oihannes (7. August 2014)

Wies schrieb:


> 2013er LTD Pro. Mit Aceton gecleant. Mittlerweile mit Esi-Grips, DIY GPS-Halterung, TMARS Variostütze, 2x10 mit 22/34/Bash und seit kurzem von Flat-Pedalen auf SPD gewechselt. Der Rapid Rob muss am Hinterrad leider noch totgefahren werden, bis was besseres drauf darf...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 305980



schönes HT! was für einen bash hast du da verwendet?


----------



## chilis33 (7. August 2014)

Hier mal mein Flitzer für die schnelle Feierabendrunde - ein 2014er Cube LTD SL 27.5 in 18". Total Standard. ;-)


----------



## Freakadelle (7. August 2014)

Einer von euch Cracks kann mir sicher helfen..

Bin eben ein Ründchen gefahren und hab gemerkt, dass das Rad beim Treten Geräusche von sich gibt.
Hört sich ähnlich an wie eine Knarre (Werkzeug), so 3-4 Klicks.
Das Geräusch tritt aber nur auf wenn die Rechte Kurbel quasi "9 Uhr" erreicht hat, bei "12 Uhr" hörts wieder auf, egal ob ich leicht trete oder im Wiegetritt.
Irgendjemand grob ne Vorstellung oder Richtung, wo ich hingucken sollte?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (7. August 2014)

Knacken ist immer böse, aber ich hatte das auch mal da lag es an einer ungeschmierten Kette (also versuch sie mal zu schmieren). Ansonsten kann das knacken auch von wo ganz anders kommen.


----------



## Freakadelle (7. August 2014)

Hab die Kette geschmiert ( Finish Line CC), keine Besserung, habe dann mal das Rad auf den Kopf gestellt und mit den Händen und viel Druck beide Pedalen belastet und gekurbelt.
Man merkt das Klicken in den Händen.. also Pedale oder irgendwas in Richtung Tretlager, oder? 
Was hilft da? Neu schmieren?


----------



## the_simon (7. August 2014)

Wenn du an einem Kurbelarm ziehst: Kannst du die Kurbel vom Rahmen wegziehen (also nicht in Rotationsbewegung)? Da kann schonmal leicht Spiel auftreten. Ansonsten Pedale nochmal nachziehen. Auch das Innenlager könnte nicht ganz fest sein, sollte bei einem neuen Bike aber eigentlich nicht auftreten.


----------



## mathijsen (7. August 2014)

klingt nach trocken montierten Innenlager oder Pedalen, typisches Manko industriell montierter Räder...


----------



## Freakadelle (7. August 2014)

Heisst zerlegen und fetten?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (7. August 2014)

Mach mal die Pedale raus und fette das Gewinde und wenn es gut ist, ist gut und wenn nicht dann versuchst du das selbe mit dem Tretlager und wenn es immer noch nicht weg ist dann muss man weiter schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wies (7. August 2014)

oihannes schrieb:


> schönes HT! was für einen bash hast du da verwendet?


Danke. Einen von diesen hier: http://www.ebay.de/sch/Radsport-/7294/m.html?item=111361632266&_ssn=ptw_user
Sind aber nur Aluminiumringe, leicht aber auch nicht fürs Allergröbste. Hauptaufgabe ist in meinem Fall eh, dass die Kette nicht nach außen runterfällt. Werde aber wieder auf ne Dreifach-Kurbel umbauen. Die Steighilfen vom 34er Blatt ziehen mir beim Hochschalten die Kette zu gern zwischen Kurbel und Kettenstrebe rein...


----------



## daproblem (7. August 2014)

Stereo im Getreidefeld^^


----------



## Shimanoboy (7. August 2014)

Schönes getreidefeld ;-)


----------



## Freakadelle (7. August 2014)

Also liebe Leute
Hab die Pedalen gereinigt (Gewinde) und gefettet -> keine Verbesserung (War aber kein Fett dran und ein Gewinde sieht ziemlich demoliert aus!)

Dann hab ich das Tretlager ausgebaut, Gewinde gereinigt, alles gefettet -> Es wurde definitiv besser, aber ich weiss jetzt nicht ob das Geräusch trotzdem noch da ist, oder ob ich einfach jetzt zu überempfindlich bin.
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass mich ein neues Rad so beschäftig, wenns steht. 

Einfach mal auf gut Glück neues Tretlager bestellen? Oder neue Kurbelgarnitur? Oder neues Rad? 

EDIT: Die rechte Seite vom Lager war ziemlich schwergängig und das Gewinde auch leicht ramponiert.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (7. August 2014)

Du musst er die linke Seite rein drehen hast du denn nur fett dran geschmiert oder das Gewinde auch gereinigt

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


----------



## Freakadelle (7. August 2014)

Ich hab ALLE Gewinde die ich in die Finger bekommen habe (ob innen oder aussen) gründlich gereinigt und gefettet. Hab auch beim Zusammenbauen erst die linke Seite reingedreht, damit das ganze Zentriert ist.
(Ich hoffe ihr seid mir nicht böse, weils der falsche Thread ist. Aber ich glaube hier kann mir grad gut weitergeholfen werden.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zipfi1977 (8. August 2014)

Soooo. Ein paar Updates 

Das Stereo meiner Frau endlich mit den SX-Laufrädern, umgerüstet mit der Achse von Risse-Racing auf 15x100mm  Sehr weiblich, wie ich finde.. Satteltasche ist normalerweise nicht dran, nur für die Fahrt in den Biergarten für das Schloss...




Und bei meinem AMS tausch der Talas 32 150 Kashima gegen eine 34er CTD Talas mit 160mm, dazu umrüstung auf 2x10 Fach AM


----------



## Acid1981 (8. August 2014)

Zipfi1977 schrieb:


> Soooo. Ein paar Updates
> 
> Das Stereo meiner Frau endlich mit den SX-Laufrädern, umgerüstet mit der Achse von Risse-Racing auf 15x100mm  Sehr weiblich, wie ich finde.. Satteltasche ist normalerweise nicht dran, nur für die Fahrt in den Biergarten für das Schloss...
> 
> ...


Wie ist das mit der Garantie du hast ja jetzt mehr Federweg vorne, und Cube heult ja immer rum dass die Garantie erlischt wenn man das ändert.
Wie fährt es sich, sieht eher DH mässiger aus, wie is es mit Uphill?

Bei meinen ist laut Cube die Garantie hin, ist mir aber sowas von schnuppe.


----------



## Zipfi1977 (8. August 2014)

Völlig wumpe. Sind 10mm und Das Rad "alt"  hab den cm mit der Wegnahme von spacern ausgeglichen. Fährt sich super. Und die 34er ist soviel steifer wie die 32er...

Fahre vorne ohnehin eher "weich". Hab also soviel sag, dass die 10mm mehr nicht den winkel verändern. behaupte ich


----------



## Acid1981 (8. August 2014)

Das denk ich aber auch das der SAG es ausgleicht, aber CUBE ist halt so sie müssen sich absichern.


----------



## Kero81 (9. August 2014)

Uaaah, die XTR Kurbel sieht schrecklich aus. Der REst allerdings Super, auch das Bike deiner Frau.  Kannst Du die mal fragen ob die mit mir tauschen mag?


----------



## Zipfi1977 (9. August 2014)

Neeeeeeiiiiin   und die Kurbel sieht eben nunmal so aus. Ausser, dass ich nicht für lächerlich viele Euro das mittlere Blatt von der xtr sondern von der XT dran hab, is das die original am 2fach Variante.


----------



## Zipfi1977 (9. August 2014)

Und noch zwei









Hoffentlich nicht zuviele Bilder... Bin etwas stolz. Beide Räder sind vom nackten Rahmen an von mir selbst aufgebaut.


----------



## JayDee1982 (9. August 2014)

So sieht meines seit heute aus....






Hab soweit alles wieder gemacht.... 

- neue Reifen 
- neue Pedale
- Bremsen entlüftet
- alle Lager bis auf das Tretlager geschmiert
- Schaltung wieder sauber eingestellt

- Dämpfer muss ich noch den Druck prüfen, such da grade noch nach den Werten


----------



## Zipfi1977 (9. August 2014)

beim dämpfer vollgas bis der sag stimmt. und sonst:

http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=166


----------



## JayDee1982 (9. August 2014)

Beim hinteren Dämpfer hab ich nun knappe 10 Bar drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zipfi1977 (9. August 2014)

wenn du 65 kilo wiegst, is das ja auch ok. aber bis 20 sind möglich


----------



## JayDee1982 (9. August 2014)

Ich hab bei 10 Bar jetzt ca. 20% SAG
Pump ich mehr rein wird der Dämper ja bockhart.

By the Way ich wiege mit Ausrüstung 80KG.


----------



## Zipfi1977 (9. August 2014)

darum kommt es ja auf dein gewicht an.


----------



## JayDee1982 (9. August 2014)

Daher hab ich ja geschrieben ca80 Kg


----------



## JayDee1982 (9. August 2014)

Aber so rein vom Gefühl her geh ich von 20 auf 30%, finde jetzt auf der kurzen Testfahrt es schon seeeeeehr straf.
Werde ich aber erst nach der nächsten Ausfahrt machen, wenn es mir nicht passt.

Was gibts denn noch für Möglichkeiten den Dämpfer zu optimieren, bzw gibt es einen anderen/besseren Dämpfer mit mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten fürs Stereo?


----------



## Zipfi1977 (9. August 2014)

Ja. Auf dem Dämpfer steht ja rebound m drauf. Zumindest in der Regel. Und sonst noch zwei andere da am Rand. Hab schon ne Flasche Wein drin, darum fällt mir das grad nicht ein. Aber das kann man glaube ich ändern lassen. Wobei 80 Kilo klar m ist und bei sonstigen Einstellungen den oberen Bereich von unseren Drittel bedeuten


----------



## NaitsirhC (9. August 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Aber so rein vom Gefühl her geh ich von 20 auf 30%, finde jetzt auf der kurzen Testfahrt es schon seeeeeehr straf.
> Werde ich aber erst nach der nächsten Ausfahrt machen, wenn es mir nicht passt.
> 
> Was gibts denn noch für Möglichkeiten den Dämpfer zu optimieren, bzw gibt es einen anderen/besseren Dämpfer mit mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten fürs Stereo?


Versuch doch erstmal eine gute Einstellung zu finden, bevor du dich nach einem neuen umschaust, sonst wirds auch beim neuen Dämpfer nicht besser. 20% sind für den Federweg mit entsprechendem Einsatzgebiet pauschal gesagt schon ziemlich straff, mindestens 30 können es schon sein. Einfach fahren und den Dämpfer so einstellen, dass der Federweg voll genutzt wird. Falls die Gegend das nicht hergibt oder es dem individuellen Geschmack nicht passt, wieder mehr Luft rein. Herstellerangaben oder Empfehlungen von anderen Nutzern sind meiner Meinung nach für den Anfang vielleicht hilfreich, aber letztendlich kommt man nicht drum rum verschiedene Setups zu testen, bis man zufrieden ist.


----------



## JayDee1982 (9. August 2014)

Ja da hast du recht, ist aber immer interessant, was an dere fahren, bzw was sie wie eingestellt haben und wie zufrieden sie sind oder eben auch nicht


----------



## NaitsirhC (9. August 2014)

Stimmt. Ich fahr aktuell 140 psi bei 82-84 kg ohne alles. Gabel 80 psi (Sektor solo air), Einsatzgebiet sind aktuell eher technische trails ohne große Sprünge, an der Front fahr ich es gern etwas weicher ohne zuviel Druckstufe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayDee1982 (9. August 2014)

Hmmmm also 9,6Bar.... 

Ich fahr relativ flowige trails, die auch gerne mal schneller oder technischer sein können. 
Sprünge sind bei mir auch keine großen drin.


----------



## blackdragonwes (10. August 2014)

Jetzt bin ich auch endlich ein Cube Besitzer


----------



## JayDee1982 (10. August 2014)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Glongo (10. August 2014)

Hab etz endlich mei Fritzzla


----------



## stereorider84 (10. August 2014)

Wenn wir schon bei fritzz sind...
Hier meins...


----------



## Bocacanosa (11. August 2014)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


>



Das kenn ich doch irgendwo her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Tom (11. August 2014)

Freakadelle schrieb:


> Ich hab ALLE Gewinde die ich in die Finger bekommen habe (ob innen oder aussen) gründlich gereinigt und gefettet. Hab auch beim Zusammenbauen erst die linke Seite reingedreht, damit das ganze Zentriert ist.
> (Ich hoffe ihr seid mir nicht böse, weils der falsche Thread ist. Aber ich glaube hier kann mir grad gut weitergeholfen werden.)


 
Demontier mal die Sattelstütze *komplett* und probiere mal ob es ohne auch noch knackt. 

Gruß Tom


----------



## Freakadelle (11. August 2014)

Cube-Tom schrieb:


> Demontier mal die Sattelstütze *komplett* und probiere mal ob es ohne auch noch knackt.
> 
> Gruß Tom




Jap, hab ich sogar vor 5 min gemacht.
Hab es, glaube ich, lokalisieren können.
Und zwar sieht es so aus, als ob die Kette hinten immer gegen das nächst größere Ritzel kommt. 
Jemand einen Tipp was ich machen kann? 
Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass sich die Kasette, bzw der Freilauf, bewegen lässt. Also als ob es minimal Spiel hätte. Ist das normal?


----------



## NaitsirhC (11. August 2014)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Das kenn ich doch irgendwo her...




Sehr schön dort oben, das Panorama ist super. Nur der Aufstieg ist ganz schön steil...


----------



## Kero81 (11. August 2014)

Freakadelle schrieb:


> Jap, hab ich sogar vor 5 min gemacht.
> Hab es, glaube ich, lokalisieren können.
> Und zwar sieht es so aus, als ob die Kette hinten immer gegen das nächst größere Ritzel kommt.
> Jemand einen Tipp was ich machen kann?
> Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass sich die Kasette, bzw der Freilauf, bewegen lässt. Also als ob es minimal Spiel hätte. Ist das normal?



Sind das Sun Ringle Laufräder?!


----------



## Orby (11. August 2014)

Nachdem ich noch immer auf der "was bin ich für ein Bikertyp" Findungsphase bin, auch mal wieder etwas von meinem Schmuckstück und meinen Erfahrungen mit dem Cube.
 

* Die klasse tourentauglichen Ergon GP3S raus, sind downhill einfach nicht geeignet im Gelände. Farblich passende Cube Griffe rein.
* Reverb Stealth wieder rein. Am Anfang Geld gespart aber im Gelände einfach Must-Have und super sinnvoll.
* XT 180mm vorne gegen XT 203 getauscht. Obwohl die 180 eine klasse Bremse ist, keine Geräusche nichts im normalen Betrieb, gab es Downhill eine furchtbare Geräuschentwicklung die nicht Vertrauen weckt. Sieht außerdem am 29 Rad einfach besser aus.

Zwischenzeitlich nutze ich von den 120mm Federweg ca. 105 aus, auf Touren bis zu 60 km und 1.600 Hm bergauf (davon ca.35 km auf Trails).

Zum Thema Druck, ich wiege Fahrfertig ca. 78-82 kg etwa. Aktuell habe ich in der Gabel 85psi und im Dämpfer 145psi. Wobei ich denke dass durch Abziehen der Pumpe immer 5-10psi zusätzlich verschwinden, zumindest wenn ich die Notizen vergleiche am Anfang der Messung.
In den Nobby 2.35 fahre ich mit VR 2.0 bar und hinten 2.2 bar.
In dieser Konfig brauche ich nie die Sperre an der Gabel, Ausnahme schnelle sprintartige Anstiege auf Asphalt. Hinten ist der Dämpfer auf Trail (ca. 75%) oder Descent. Wobei ich mit diesem Druck auch im Descent Modus im Gelände ab und an Uphill fahre, ohne Wippen oder andere negativen Erscheinungen.  
Den Climb Modus habe ich bisher 1x versehentlich Downhill verwendet. Positive Überraschung, erst unten gemerkt, hat also trotzdem die harten Schläge abgefedert.

Bisher bin ich super positiv überrascht. Finde das Bike fährt sich wie in einigen Tests gelesen, nicht superwendig aber laufstabil Downhill, leicht und unaufgeregt Uphill.

Hoffe vielleicht hilfreich für den einen oder anderen hier. Zumindest hole ich mir auch immer wieder hier gute Infos. Aktuell gefällt mir die Idee mit den schwarzen Schrauben für die Kabelführung.

Gruß aus dem Allgäu


----------



## Freakadelle (11. August 2014)

Kero81 schrieb:


> Sind das Sun Ringle Laufräder?!


Also Nabe ist Shimano FH-RM66 und auf dem Felgen steht "ALEXRIMS" 

Grab a brush and put a little makeup ;D


----------



## Marathoni873 (11. August 2014)

Mein Stereo aus 2010. Ich finde es heute immer noch genauso geil wie vor 4 Jahren.


----------



## Zipfi1977 (12. August 2014)

Sieht auch ziemlich geil aus...


----------



## mathijsen (12. August 2014)

@Marathoni873 Sind die V-Two (heißen inzwischen ja AM-Two) tubeless-ready?


----------



## Marathoni873 (12. August 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> @Marathoni873 Sind die V-Two (heißen inzwischen ja AM-Two) tubeless-ready?


Oweh, da fragst du mich was..... ich habe mich mit diesem Thema bisher nie beschäftigt, aber soweit ich auf die Schnelle mich informieren konnte, sind sie es wohl nicht. Auch zu den AM-Two steht auf der HP von Veltec nichts diesbezüglich.

@Zipfi1977: Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaKing (13. August 2014)

Cube Stereo S-HPC 140 Race 29 22" dort wo es nach hingehört - an den Gardasee ;-)

Mod: 200mm Bremse vorn und Mudguard für die Tour, ansonsten Factory.


----------



## brösmeli (14. August 2014)

Freakadelle schrieb:


> Jap, hab ich sogar vor 5 min gemacht.
> Hab es, glaube ich, lokalisieren können.
> Und zwar sieht es so aus, als ob die Kette hinten immer gegen das nächst größere Ritzel kommt.
> Jemand einen Tipp was ich machen kann?
> Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass sich die Kasette, bzw der Freilauf, bewegen lässt. Also als ob es minimal Spiel hätte. Ist das normal?



Bau das hintere laufrad aus und zieh den kassettenverschlussring wieder fest zu. War bei meinem neuen stereo auch so. Hat sich mit der zeit auch gelöst. Deshalb das unpräzise schalten.


----------



## Athlet98 (15. August 2014)

Hi, ich bin neu hier im Forum und wollte mal mein Bike vorstellen. Ich versuch das jetzt einfach mal mit dem Fotos hochladen 

Cube Reaction GTC Pro 29 21"



Sieht NOCH sauber aus, da kurz nach dem abholen gemacht und vergessen den Aufkleber zu entfernen 


Der Rahmen ist mMn sehr gut verarbeitet und sieht sehr schick aus!


 
Die Gabel verrichtet ihren Dienst schon ziemlich gut, auch wenn sie natürlich noch nicht eingefahren ist, im Gegensatz zu der, die in meinem Cube Analog verbaut war und für meine schlanken 63kg bei 1,82m einfach zu unsensibel war )



Einfach herrlich dieser Anblick auf den Carbonrahmen  


Die Bremsen bremsen nicht grad schhlecht und die Nabe ist für meine Bedürfnisse ausreichend laut 

Im großen und ganzen kann ich bis jetzt sagen: Ein sehr gutes Rad zu einem sehr gutem Preis, da jetzt die 2015 Modelle bald kommen und die jetzt weg müssen.


----------



## Kero81 (15. August 2014)

Schön fotos, mit wlcher dslr knipst du? =)


----------



## Athlet98 (15. August 2014)

Danke Kero81!  Ich hab mir die Sony A58 gekauft  Gerade als Schüler muss man ja auf den Geldbeutel achten


----------



## Kero81 (15. August 2014)

Na passt doch, ist doch ne gute jamera. Hab auch nur ne eos 500d. Hab selbst das reaction gtc pro 2013, der rahmen ist wirklich schön anzusehen. =)


----------



## Athlet98 (15. August 2014)

Hauptsache sie macht nette Pics ne  Yeah, noch ein Reaction Pro Fahrer, diese sanften Übergänge sind echt der "Burner"! Ich komm nicht mehr aus dem Staunen raus


----------



## Orby (15. August 2014)

Der Rahmen hat was. Nett an zu sehen. Die Farbkombination gefällt mir, aber wen wunder es


----------



## cabal06ba (15. August 2014)

Cube Stereo SHPC Race 2013, Größe L/20 Zoll
12,8kg mit allem allem drum und dran
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
UPGRADES:
LRS ZTR Arch EX / Hope II Pro Evo rot + rote Alunippel
Rock Shox Reverb 2013 125mm/31,6mm/380mm/Remote links
Kurbel Shimano XT FC-M780 175mm schwarz
Schaltwerk Shimano XT Shadow+ RD-M786-SGS schwarz
Kassette Shimano XT CS-M771 11-34 10-fach
Pedale Shimano PD-A530 SPD schwarz
Sattel Fizik Gobi XM Cube Custom schwarz/rot
Griffe Specialized BG Contour grey/white
Flaschenhalter Cube HPP schwarz-rot
Steinschlagschutz Unterrohr Cube Carbon-Look
Mucky Nutz Bender Fender schwarz x2
Frontlampe Smart CREE 1W LED 35 Lumen
Rücklicht SAVFY LED Alu rot
KTM Glocke Metall rot 32 mm
FSA Carbon-Spacer
NC-17 Ahead Kappe rot
KCNC Kettenblattschrauben MTB rot
Ashima Disc Brake Schrauben 12er Set rot
Flaschenhalterschrauben rot

NOCH NICHT MONTIERT:
Vorbau Easton Haven 70mm/0 Grad Cube Custom schwarz/rot
Kette Shimano XT CN-HG95
Kettenschloss BBB SmartLink II 10-fach
FunWorks Ultralight Tubeless Kit mit roten Ventilen
Token Zugeinsteller TK690 rot
Jagwire End Cap Kit 4.5mm 2013 rot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowskeln (19. August 2014)

Dann möchte ich auch mal.
Bike: CUBE ACID 29" (MJ 2014) (19")
Farbe: grey n white

Ist noch ganz frisch und erst seit diesem Monat in meinem Besitz 
(Mein erstes MTB, welches nicht aus dem Baumarkt ist, deshalb bin ich nach den ersten 100 km sehr zufrieden.)

"Modifikationen":
Kurbel und Pedale hab ich direkt beim Händler tauschen lassen und er hat dafür die originalen in Zahlung genommen.
Neue Kurbel ist ne SLX geworden und die Flatpedale sind die CUBE RFR (Ready for Race).





Ein bisschen stört mich noch die Tatsache, dass ich die Bremse eigentlich noch weiter nach innen setzen möchte, allerdings komme ich dann irgendwann nicht mehr gut an die Schalthebel (kleine Wurstfinger  ).
Muss mal ausprobieren wie es ist wenn ich Bremse und Schalthebel in der Anordnung tausche.

Sonst bin ich aber, wie gesagt, sehr zufrieden


----------



## mathijsen (19. August 2014)

flowskeln schrieb:


> Ein bisschen stört mich noch die Tatsache, dass ich die Bremse eigentlich noch weiter nach innen setzen möchte, allerdings komme ich dann irgendwann nicht mehr gut an die Schalthebel (kleine Wurstfinger  ).
> Muss mal ausprobieren wie es ist wenn ich Bremse und Schalthebel in der Anordnung tausche.


Da braucht's, glaube ich, keine Wurstfinger. Die Bremshebel der 395er sind wirklich gefühlte Kilometer lang. Würde ich mir die so zurechtschieben, wie ich sie brauche, würde ich auch mit meinen langen Fingern nicht mehr an die Shifter kommen. Hilft wirklich nur Position tauschen; allerdings musst du dann auf die Ganganzeigen verzichten.


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (19. August 2014)

Tag Leute,

zieht euch mal meinen Hobel rein, würde mich interessieren was ihr davon haltet...*Cube Hanzz Pro 2011*






 


 




 
*Umbau:*
- SLX Kurbel mit 36T Blatt von Raceface, 1-fach
- Innenlager Shimano Saint SM-BB80
- Kettenführung XO Truvativ max. 36T
- Schaltwerk Shimano Saint RD-M810-SS
- Trigger Shimano Saint SL-M810
- Matchmaker für die Montage von Trigger an Bremse
- Vorbau Spank Spike 35mm
- Lenker Spank Spike 777 rise 30mm, up 4°, back 8°
- Pedale Specialized Bennies
- Diverse Schrauben etc. fürs Auge


----------



## mathijsen (19. August 2014)

lecker!!! was ist das denn für ein pornös goldenes innenlager?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (19. August 2014)

Das ist ein Saint (zweite von oben)

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


----------



## mathijsen (19. August 2014)

??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kero81 (19. August 2014)

Schick! =) Sieht toll aus dein Bike. Wann schickst Du mir das?!


----------



## CubeFan1998 (19. August 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> ??


er hat es geschrieben in dem 2. Punkt von oben unter umbauten das es ein Saint Tretlager ist.

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


----------



## Freakadelle (19. August 2014)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Bau das hintere laufrad aus und zieh den kassettenverschlussring wieder fest zu. War bei meinem neuen stereo auch so. Hat sich mit der zeit auch gelöst. Deshalb das unpräzise schalten.


Aus mysteriösen Gründen ist das Geräusch weg. Gemacht hab ich aber nichts.


----------



## Zipfi1977 (20. August 2014)

Dann ist nur das Geräusch weg, aber nicht die Ursache


----------



## xerto (20. August 2014)

Zipfi1977 schrieb:


> Dann ist nur das Geräusch weg, aber nicht die Ursache




stimmt,

die ursache ist das fahrrad...


----------



## mmo2 (20. August 2014)

Jetzt mal mit neuen Pneus. VuH der Conti TK in 2.2
RockShox Reverb, kleiner Schmutzfänger.....XT Bremsen v 200mm h 180mm


----------



## Kero81 (20. August 2014)

Jetzt noch wenn möglich ein kürzerer vorbau. =) Mir gefallen diese langen nicht, hab bei mir auch nen 70mm drauf. =)


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (20. August 2014)

Jo, ich sehe mich da übern lenker fliegen


----------



## mmo2 (20. August 2014)

Sieht nur so lange aus, ist ein 90mm Vorbau. das Gefühl vorne über zu fallen, hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht. Und bei starken Gefällen, geht ja der Sattel runter...


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (20. August 2014)

Joa, ist ja immer anders bei den ganzen verschiedenen Arten, wie man fahren kann. Ich hab nen 35mm Vorbau aber im FR/DH Bereich muss der auch kurz sein, die Bikegeometrie ist da immer verschieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmo2 (20. August 2014)

Kann ja mal einen kürzeren testen. Mal schauen wer was hat.....


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (20. August 2014)

Kürzerer Vorbau heißt, Sitzposition ist aufrechter, entlastet die Arme und man hat ne bessere Kontrolle bergab...Man merkt wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich einen Unterschied im Fahrverhalten, wenn man sein Bike nicht genau kennt und schon des öfteren in grenzwertigen Situationen bewegt. Musst mal probieren


----------



## mmo2 (20. August 2014)

Werde morgen mal zum Händler desVertrauens


----------



## Kero81 (20. August 2014)

Also wegen nen paar Zentimetern weniger fällt man doch nicht vorne übern Lenker, oder fährst Du so?!


----------



## mathijsen (20. August 2014)

Hab 70mm und möchte nie wieder mehr! Agilität und Fahrverhalten in engen Kurven ist deutlich merkbar besser als mit längeren Vorbauten.


----------



## cabal06ba (21. August 2014)

Klingt gut, nun freu ich mich um so mehr, dass gestern mein 70mm Easton Haven Cube Custom Vorbau angekommen ist! 

Ich denke, man kann aber wirklich nicht pauschal sagen, dass kürzer besser ist, da spielen doch viele unterschiedliche Faktoren (Bikegeo, Einsatzzweck/Fahrweise, Statur, persönliche Präferenz) mit rein. In meinem Fall (Tour-mit-DH-Passagen-Fahrer auf einem eher auf Spurtreue getrimmten 26er AMS) dürfte sich der Schritt von 85/90 auf 70mm nach der üblichen Umgewöhnungsphase gut anfühlen, hoffe ich zumindest. Der längere Vorbau dürfte dann an meinem Alltags-Hardtail gut aufgehoben sein.


----------



## mmo2 (21. August 2014)

Werde einfach mal einen 70mm testen.....Aber stimmt schon wegen der Armlänge. Meine Arme sind jetzt immer ziemlich gestreckt, so das mir manche Schläge in den Ellenbogen gehen. Sollte ja dann mit 70mm etwas besser werden.


----------



## Freakadelle (21. August 2014)

Problem gefunden, Schaltauge war nicht richtig festgeschraubt. 
Jetzt ist alles wieder ok


----------



## mmo2 (21. August 2014)

Hab mal zum Testen einen 70mm drin. Ist ein Easton. Wenn die Länge passt, mal schauen was es Edles gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zipfi1977 (21. August 2014)

Freakadelle schrieb:


> Problem gefunden, Schaltauge war nicht richtig festgeschraubt.
> Jetzt ist alles wieder ok



Erfreulich!



mmo2 schrieb:


> Hab mal zum Testen einen 70mm drin. Ist ein Easton. Wenn die Länge passt, mal schauen was es Edles gibt.
> Anhang anzeigen 315423 Anhang anzeigen 315424


SEEHR viel Spacer.... Aber jedem das Seine


----------



## Freakadelle (21. August 2014)

Also kann man ja sagen: So richtig Lust hatte der Monteur bei fahrrad.de an dem Tag nicht!


----------



## Zipfi1977 (21. August 2014)

Gerne auch zu wenig oder gar kein Fett etc...

Kleines Update. Alle Umbauten fertig 





















Ich presentiere: DIE MASCHIIINEEEEEE!!!  (Ich hoffe, jemand kennt das Zitat)

















So. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Freakadelle (21. August 2014)

Ja das mit dem Fett war auch so ;D


----------



## mmo2 (21. August 2014)

Hätte nicht gedacht, das 2cm soviel ausmachen. Echt entspannterers Biken


----------



## mmo2 (21. August 2014)

Das mit den Spacern stimmt schon, hab aber gerade keine Muße den Gabelschaft zu kürzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zipfi1977 (21. August 2014)

Sei mir nicht böse, aber tausch doch einfach. Dafür sind Spacer da. Sprich: Spacer, Vorbau, Spacer


----------



## Janasti (21. August 2014)

Zipfi1977 schrieb:


> Und noch zwei
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hat er fein gemacht, der Onkel  Is nämlich meins. Onkel und Rad


----------



## mmo2 (21. August 2014)

zipfi, das gefällt mir aber nicht. Werde mal den Nachbar um seinen großen Rohrschneider bitten. Dann ist der Schaft ruckzuck kürzer, ohne das Späne anfallen.....Muss nicht mal die Gabel raus...


----------



## Zipfi1977 (21. August 2014)

Ja nee. Das schon klar. War nur als Tipp zum testen gemeint


----------



## mmo2 (21. August 2014)

Muss gekürzt werden, sonst passt mein Garmin nicht mehr dahin.


----------



## Zipfi1977 (21. August 2014)

Ah. Verstehe. Btw, weil ich es grad im TV sehe: was für einen HAMMER Körper hat bitte Helene Fischer....


----------



## Kero81 (21. August 2014)

cabal06ba schrieb:


> ...70mm Easton Haven Cube Custom Vorbau...



Schatzi, wo hast Du den denn her?! Gibts den auch in Blau anstelle rot?! Würde den gerne in Blau haben. =)


----------



## Janasti (21. August 2014)

Kero81 schrieb:


> Schatzi, wo hast Du den denn her?! Gibts den auch in Blau anstelle rot?! Würde den gerne in Blau haben. =)



Nee. Normal nicht. Schwarz/silber musst kaufen, wenn du einen alten bekommst. Dann das silberne Teil eloxieren lassen.


----------



## DaKing (22. August 2014)

Zipfi1977 schrieb:


> Ah. Verstehe. Btw, weil ich es grad im TV sehe: was für einen HAMMER Körper hat bitte Helene Fischer....


WTF.


----------



## Zipfi1977 (22. August 2014)

DaKing schrieb:


> WTF.



Icebucketchallenge.






Sorry für OT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted253406 (22. August 2014)

Zipfi1977 schrieb:


> Btw, weil ich es grad im TV sehe: was für einen HAMMER Körper hat bitte Helene Fischer....



So lange sie die Klappe hält ist alles in Ordnung.
Aber den Makel haben ja viele Frauen ;-)


----------



## Zipfi1977 (22. August 2014)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> So lange sie die Klappe hält ist alles in Ordnung.
> Aber den Makel haben ja viele Frauen ;-)



True Story...

Btt: Beim Hanzz hab ich noch direkt nach schiessen der Bilder ne neue T1 verbaut mit blauen Rändelrädchen. Und Donnerstag endlich Messe


----------



## mmo2 (24. August 2014)

So, das hässliche Rot am Vorbau ist geschichte. kurz angeschliffen, grundiert und in Cube grün lackiert.


----------



## mmo2 (27. August 2014)

So, heute mal die neuen Flats getestet, und gleich paar Spacer am Vorbau entfernt....


----------



## Zipfi1977 (27. August 2014)

Gfoid ma!


----------



## speedbiker14 (27. August 2014)




----------



## mmo2 (28. August 2014)

Cooles Video


----------



## Orby (29. August 2014)

Am Montag in Südtirol diesen Helm gesehen.
Hat mir einfach keine Ruhe gelassen, Trail-Helm und dann noch diese Farbe, musste einfach her.


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (29. August 2014)

Geil !

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knorze85 (30. August 2014)

So das ist mein`s mein Zweitbike.


----------



## EinsRakete (2. September 2014)

Orby schrieb:


> Am Montag in Südtirol diesen Helm gesehen.
> Hat mir einfach keine Ruhe gelassen, Trail-Helm und dann noch diese Farbe, musste einfach her.
> Anhang anzeigen 317834




Fehlt nur der passende Rucksack.


----------



## Orby (2. September 2014)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Fehlt nur der passende Rucksack.



Passt dann wieder nicht zum Shirt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-in-motion-touren-urlaub-sonstiges.539165/page-154#post-12283009

Wird dann zu viel grün, werde mir wohl schon die IXS Knie+Schienbein-Protektoren besser in schwarz holen. Obwohl, hatte ich auch schon mit dem Helm vor 

Frauen kaufen Schuhe zu Kleidern, Männer Helme zum Bike


----------



## EinsRakete (5. September 2014)

So hab mein Rääslein mal auf 1x10 umgebaut um muss sagen bin begeistert, ein wenig Kosmetik wird am Spider und an der KeFü noch betrieben, aber fährt sich klasse.


----------



## Bike_Collector (7. September 2014)

Das ist das Cube AMS von meiner Frau... Wurde von mir aufgebaut.


----------



## Acid1981 (9. September 2014)

Krasser Platz für das Vorderlicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 92748 (9. September 2014)

Mit lockout klappt das schon


----------



## Acid1981 (9. September 2014)

Würd mich nicht wundern wenn das das erste mal ist dass dort das Licht an einem Bike sitzt.
Sieht aber echt gut aus


----------



## mathijsen (9. September 2014)

...


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (10. September 2014)

Das mit der Lampe ist doch sicherlich ein Scherz, oder?! 
Ich meine, so dumm kann doch keiner sein!!!


----------



## Zipfi1977 (10. September 2014)

Naja, da jemanden als dumm zu bezeichnen ist wohl mehr als unhöflich. Nur weil er die Lampe "woanders"  montiert.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (10. September 2014)

Du kannst dir die Lampe auch meinetwegen an die Kniescheibe nageln. Wäre dann auch "woanders" aber clever wäre es dennoch nicht. 

Ein heftiger Einschlag vorne (gerade bei Nachtfahrt mal etwas auf dem Weg übersehen) und du kannst die Lampe in Einzelteilen auf dem Weg hinter dir suchen. Eine Lampe in den "Federweg" der Gabel zu installieren ist in meinen Augen - warte ich formuliere es freundlicher - nicht besonders sinnvoll!

Besser?


----------



## Zipfi1977 (10. September 2014)

Du, nicht falsch verstehen. Dass die Art und Weise der Anbringung sinnlos ist, steht ja ausser Frage. Nur muss man nicht gleich dumm sein. Auch wenn Forrest Gump uns das glauben machen mag


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (10. September 2014)

Ok, als ich diese "Installation" eben sah konnte ich spontan nur daran denken.
Das "dumm" war ja auch zudem eher mit einem  gemeint.

Also, ersetzen wir "dumm" (sorry) mit "wenig sinnvoll".

D'accord? 

Aber davon abgesehen: Sofern Manitou keine mechanischen Sperren verbaut , ist diese Installation schlicht gefährlich. Auch ein Lockout ist keine 100% Sperre. Ein heftiger Einschlag und der geblockte Bypass öffnet und gibt den Federweg frei. Wenn's gut läuft, zerlegt's dabei nur die Lampe!


----------



## Zipfi1977 (10. September 2014)

Ich wollte nur ein bißchen den Gutmenschen spielen


----------



## Bike_Collector (10. September 2014)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Das mit der Lampe ist doch sicherlich ein Scherz, oder?!
> Ich meine, so dumm kann doch keiner sein!!!


Ich habe es absichtlich hin montiert und bin ich jetzt dumm für dich? Lieber dumm als unverschämt und unhöflich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Collector (10. September 2014)

Zipfi1977 schrieb:


> Naja, da jemanden als dumm zu bezeichnen ist wohl mehr als unhöflich. Nur weil er die Lampe "woanders"  montiert.


Natürlich ist es nur so hin getan, weil ich Detaillierte Fotos von Komponenten gemacht habe. Als ich den Lenker Fotografiert habe hatte ich es spontan da hin getan. Sonnst ist es am Lenker befestigt oder in Rucksack.


----------



## mathijsen (10. September 2014)

Cube_Racer_73 schrieb:


> Ich habe es absichtlich hin montiert und bin ich jetzt dumm für dich? Lieber dumm als unverschämt und unhöflich.


Vielleicht erringst du ja mehr Verständnis, wenn du uns erklären würdest, warum. Interessiert mich. Insofern war mein Meme durchaus ernst gemeint. Oder hast du erwartet, dass bei einer solch ungewöhnlichen Lösung mit den von Al Carbon genannten... nun ja... "technischen Hürden" keine Verwunderung auftaucht.

EDIT: Kapier ich trotzdem nicht. Wieso willst du technische Detailfotos der Lampe an der Gabel machen? Geht doch am Lenker genauso.
EDIT2: Ok, jetzt hab ichs verstanden: Du wolltest den Lenker ohne die lampe fotografieren? Wenn die aber danach sowieso wieder in den Rucksack oder an den Lenker wandert, wieso sich die Mühe machen und das Ding an die Gabelkrone friemeln? Einfach beiseite legen...?


----------



## Bike_Collector (10. September 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Vielleicht erringst du ja mehr Verständnis, wenn du uns erklären würdest, warum. Interessiert mich. Insofern war mein Meme durchaus ernst gemeint. Oder hast du erwartet, dass bei einer solch ungewöhnlichen Lösung mit den von Al Carbon genannten... nun ja... "technischen Hürden" keine Verwunderung auftaucht.
> 
> EDIT: Kapier ich trotzdem nicht. Wieso willst du technische Detailfotos der Lampe an der Gabel machen? Geht doch am Lenker genauso.
> EDIT2: Ok, jetzt hab ichs verstanden: Du wolltest den Lenker ohne die lampe fotografieren? Wenn die aber danach sowieso wieder in den Rucksack oder an den Lenker wandert, wieso sich die Mühe machen und das Ding an die Gabelkrone friemeln? Einfach beiseite legen...?



Ich wollte nicht fotos von der Lampe an gabel machen, sondern Von Lenker ohne Lampe habe ich Fotos gemacht und in den moment die Lampe spontan an gabel dran gemacht.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (10. September 2014)

Die Begründung für die vorübergehende Montage sei ja mal dahingestellt!
Klingt zwar irgendwie unlogisch aber gut.

Aber vielleicht liest du dir mal richtig durch was ich geschrieben habe!
Ich war bereits davon ausgegangen, dass du die Lampe dort nicht für den tatsächlichen Einsatzzweck montiert hattest!!!



___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Das mit der Lampe ist doch sicherlich ein Scherz, oder?!
> ...



Insofern verstehe ich deine Aufregung nicht und warum du dir den Schuh unbedingt anziehen willst?


----------



## xerto (10. September 2014)

Zipfi1977 schrieb:


> Naja, da jemanden als dumm zu bezeichnen ist wohl mehr als unhöflich. Nur weil er die Lampe "woanders"  montiert.



er meint sicherlich, das nicht bedacht wurde, das die gabel beim federn die lampe abreißt sie zwischen die gabel  oder gar ins vorderad drückt und einen bösen sturz auslösen kann.

nennen wir es mal unglücklich montiert.


----------



## Acid1981 (10. September 2014)

Genau und jetzt sind wir alle wieder Biker und freuen uns dass wir dieses Hobby haben, muss nicht immer sein dass man sich grad über eine kleine Fehlinstallation so verrückt macht. Ich hab auch schon ein riesen Fehler gemacht beim Bikebau und musste mir echt krasse sachen reinziehen die man damals über mich geschrieben hat, nur einer hatte mir meinen Fehler erklärt und so ist nichts schlimmeres passiert.
So wie er am Anfang geschrieben hat ist es das Bike seiner Frau und er hat es für sie gemacht, wenn sie damit gar nicht gross im Gelände die riesen Aktion abliefert dann denke ich macht die Lampe vorübergehend dort auch nichts.


----------



## Zipfi1977 (10. September 2014)

Genau. So. Kleines update. Soweit endlich fertig, weil Dämpfer mit kashima von fox zurück.

Ach ja. Und Umwerfer jetzt 2 Fach. Weil dreifach nicht geht trotz Begrenzung. Sieht man nur nicht weil andere Seite.


----------



## GeneralDesert (13. September 2014)




----------



## mathijsen (13. September 2014)

Schick! Welche Aussicht ist das? (Kommst ja auch aus der Dresdner Ecke.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeneralDesert (13. September 2014)

Ja, das ist in Hohnstein (nahe Bastei)


----------



## blackdragonwes (14. September 2014)

Mein Stereo am Niederrhein


----------



## the_simon (15. September 2014)

blackdragonwes schrieb:


> Mein Stereo am Niederrhein


Wo am Niederrhein ist das?


----------



## blackdragonwes (15. September 2014)

Am Rhein bei Götterswickerhamm (Kreis Wesel)


----------



## the_simon (15. September 2014)

blackdragonwes schrieb:


> Am Rhein bei Götterswickerhamm (Kreis Wesel)


Wohnst du da in der direkten Nähe?
Komme aus Spellen


----------



## blackdragonwes (15. September 2014)

Ne direkt Voerde-City ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilovemyrocky (18. September 2014)

Mein Cube AMS 150 SHPC SL. Nur leicht modifiziert. 11,65 KG







und hier mein Custom Aufbau für meine Frau. 12,0 KG


----------



## mathijsen (18. September 2014)

wow, mit dual control hebeln, schon fast wieder antik.


----------



## ilovemyrocky (18. September 2014)

Fast antik, aber wenigstens gewohnt für sie. An Ihren Trecking Rad hat sie auch Dual Control und kommt super zurecht damit.


----------



## Cube-Tom (19. September 2014)

Hier mein neu aufgebautes AMS 100 HPC:


----------



## mathijsen (19. September 2014)

GeneralDesert schrieb:


> Ja, das ist in Hohnstein (nahe Bastei)


Ei ei ei, was muss ich da sehen : Diese Schutzhütte liegt bereits im Nationalpark. Da hast du die letzten Meter doch hoffentlich geschoben.
(Ist doch die am Hockstein, oder?)


----------



## GeneralDesert (19. September 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Ei ei ei, was muss ich da sehen : Diese Schutzhütte liegt bereits im Nationalpark. Da hast du die letzten Meter doch hoffentlich geschoben.
> (Ist doch die am Hockstein, oder?)



Ja, die letzten Meter gehen nicht zu fahren, da dort nicht fahrbare Metallstufen sind


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (20. September 2014)

Mein (heute mal geputztes) Sting HPC... 12,4 kg


----------



## cube_DD85 (21. September 2014)

...


----------



## GeneralDesert (21. September 2014)

Noch ein Dresdner hier. Wow


----------



## mathijsen (21. September 2014)

Ergänze: Noch ein Dresdner Matthias hier.

@cube_DD85 Uns freut natürlich, wenn du uns hier das geile Teil zeigst, aber ganz ehrlich: Ich würde, nachdem mir zwei Bikes offenbar gezielt gestohlen wurden, kein Bild meines neuen Bikes hier ins Forum stellen, erst recht nicht eines, dass sogar Rückschlüsse auf den Stadtteil zulässt. Bin mir sicher, schlaue Diebesbanden schauen auch in diese "Zeigt her"-Threads ab und zu rein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeAtze85 (22. September 2014)

das stimmt nur, wenn die lampe was bringt und wirkt


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (22. September 2014)

wo steht das bike nochmal?


----------



## Cube-Tom (25. September 2014)

Sauerland-Guide schrieb:


> Mein (heute mal geputztes) Sting HPC... 12,4 kg


Schönes Teil!


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (26. September 2014)

Dankeschön!
Und das ist DAS Bike für alles...


----------



## ottoschraube (27. September 2014)

Hallo aus dem Harz....mein neues von Cube ein "Stereo120pro29"


----------



## mmo2 (27. September 2014)

Also ich sehe hier keine Bilder


----------



## Mick67 (27. September 2014)

ottoschraube schrieb:


> Hallo aus dem Harz....mein neues von Cube ein "Stereo120pro29"


Schönes Bike


----------



## ottoschraube (27. September 2014)

Mick67 schrieb:


> Schönes Bike


Ja absolut tolles Bike ...eben gerade wieder zurück aus den Bergen das Wetter nochmal nutzen und Montag zum Okerstausee von Goslar aus


----------



## ottoschraube (27. September 2014)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Also ich sehe hier keine Bilder


Hm stimmt und sorry erst mal schauen wo das geht mit den Bildern bin für Hilfe dankbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (27. September 2014)

@ottoschraube 
1. Weg: In deine Fotogalerie auf fotos.mtb-news.de und dort kannst du dann den Einbindungs-Code für das Forum generieren lassen und hier rein kopieren.
2. Weg: Foto im Beitrag als Anhang anfügen und dann an der aktuellen Cursorposition im Textfeld einfügen. (Gibts neben der hochgeladenen Datei so ne Schaltfläche). Hast du letzteres vllt. vergessen?


----------



## Orby (27. September 2014)

Sehr Ihr es nicht,

ist das neue *Cube Stereo Stealth*.

Diebstahlsicher 

PS: Falls jemand rausgefunden hat dass sein Stereo 140 Super HPC SL29 zu viel Federweg hat, und ein 120 gereicht hätte, siehe mein Bikemarkt.


----------



## andy1970 (27. September 2014)

Da will ich auch mal mein neues /gebrauchtes AMS125 zeigen.


----------



## ottoschraube (28. September 2014)

<a href="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1710752" ><img src="http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f3/17/1710/1710752-2zpb3fzsjtlf-imag0043-original.jpg" class="fotoalbumLikeable" data-photo-id="1710752" /></a>


----------



## Zipfi1977 (29. September 2014)

Puuuh. Da ich dieses Jahr eigentlich recht wenig zu zeigen habe, was Touren angeht (Rad gebaut, Gardasee, danach Hanzz gekauft, gefahren, Arm zertrümmert), muss ich hier ein wenig punkten....

Im März hatte ich mein AMS 150 SL umgebaut. Also den Rahmen getauscht zum SLT Zero. Damit hab ich es geschafft, knapp 100 km zurückzulegen. Der Rahmen steht zum Verkauf.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/271620648670?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Denn irgendwie ist das für mich das ewige Projekt...

















































Ja, ich weiß.

War jetzt bissi viel. Aber irgendwie gehts hier ja genau darum...


*EDIT*

Wer kann mir sagen, warum da an der Kiste keine ISCG Aufnahme dran is???


----------



## Vincy (29. September 2014)

Das sieht ja grauenvoll aus! Der Rahmen ist auch eine Nr zu klein bzw etwas ungünstig für deine Körpermaße. 
Dann der Hirschgeweihlenker und die 26" Laufräder im 650b Bike. 
Da fehlt jetzt nur noch eine 29er Gabel und der Fellbezug für den Sattel.   (ironisch)
Jetzt beschwerde dich aber bloss nicht, das du ewig mit der Kurbel/Pedale aufsetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zipfi1977 (29. September 2014)

Is das jetzt dein Ernst?


----------



## xerto (29. September 2014)

Zipfi1977 schrieb:


> Is das jetzt dein Ernst?


vincy macht nie scherze....


----------



## Zipfi1977 (29. September 2014)

Ne Nr zu klein im Sinne von???


----------



## deathmetal (29. September 2014)

Das ist doch n Stereo Rahmen und kein AMS


----------



## Orby (29. September 2014)

Verstehe ich jetzt auch nicht. Der Rahmen ist ein Stereo Rahmen.

Ist es ein Rahmen für 27.5 mit 26 Rädern? Im Hinterbau ist so viel Platz?


----------



## Vincy (29. September 2014)

Zipfi1977 schrieb:


> Is das jetzt dein Ernst?



Nee, ich (und viele Andere auch) als Stereo-Fahrer habe nur eine andere Vorstellung vom Stereo. 



Zipfi1977 schrieb:


> Ne Nr zu klein im Sinne von???



Für ein Enduro der recht lange Vorbau, der recht hohe Lenker und dann der weit nach hinten gezogene Sattel.
Aber ab 20" hat das Stereo 650b da eh merkwürdige Maße (recht kurze Oberrohrlänge, hohe Überstandshöhe und Sitzrohrlänge).
Evtl wäre da das Radon Silde 650b Carbon etwas besser für dich geeignet (aber nur wegen der Geometrie!). 
http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/enduro/slide-carbon-275/slide-carbon-275-100/


----------



## Vincy (29. September 2014)

Ja, da sind 26" LRS im 27,5" Rahmen. Ist ein Stereo 160 650b.


----------



## Zipfi1977 (29. September 2014)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Das ist doch n Stereo Rahmen und kein AMS



Ja. Das AMS ist ja auch zu verkaufen. Das Einzige sind die 26"er, die bekanntlich 1,5cm unten weniger aufbauen. Sonst is an dem Ding alles passend. Gabel sowieso. Weil gibt nur noch eine. Und ist ein 18" Daran is nix zu klein


----------



## Zipfi1977 (29. September 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Nee, ich (und viele Andere auch) als Stereo-Fahrer habe nur eine andere Vorstellung vom Stereo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist ein 18" und dass man aufs Auge bekommt mit den 26"ern halte ich für maßlos übertrieben. Vorbau ist 80 lang, Lenker absolut normal.


----------



## Vincy (29. September 2014)

Dann hast wahrscheinlich ungünstige Körperpoportionen, relativ kurze kurze Beine mit langem Oberkörper und/oder Arme?
Weswegen? Weil für ein Enduro der recht lange Vorbau, der recht hohe Lenker und dann der ganz weit nach hinten gezogene Sattel.
Das Stereo hat schon ein recht tiefpositionertes Tretlager, dann kommt man mit 26" LRS noch mehr tiefer. 
Viele beschwerden sich ja schon beim Original, dass die da häufig mit der Kurbel/Pedale aufsetzen.

Das Stereo mit 20" wäre aber dann zu hoch für dich. Allenfalls als reiner Tourenfahrer.
Die Oberrohrlänge aber schon passender.
Ohne absenkbare Sattelstütze, dann würde ich eine Sattelstütze mit mehr Versatz (Offset) nehmen.
Nur deine jetzige Bikezusammensetzung ist für ein Stereo 160 650b recht ungewöhnlich.
Naja, letztendlich mußt ja du damit fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zipfi1977 (29. September 2014)

Der Vorbau und der Sattel sind da, weil es so am AMS drauf war und mir die Sachen nicht so zufliegen.


----------



## Chrisk85 (5. Oktober 2014)

Am Freitag gebraucht erworben :

Cube LTD PRO von 2010.


----------



## Tobias_B. (5. Oktober 2014)

Klassiker


----------



## Chrisk85 (5. Oktober 2014)

Mein Cube ist schon ein Klassiker?


----------



## Shimanoboy (5. Oktober 2014)

Kla. 26 Zoll und alles ältet als 2 Jahre


----------



## Chrisk85 (5. Oktober 2014)

Ich liebe meinen Klassiker 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bikerfrooody (6. Oktober 2014)

soooo ich habe nach langem überlegen jetzt doch auch mal etwas verändert :
Neue Gabel (Pike rct3)
neuer RaceFace Lenker und Vorbau Turbine 2015 modell
und ne XTR-Bremsanlage draufgepackt 
bin jetzt bei 12,15 Kilo ich näher mich an meine unter 12 Kilo


----------



## hitspo (6. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt doch keine Saint? Aus gewichtsgründen? Trotzdem ein echtes Top-Bike


----------



## Marek8 (7. Oktober 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias_B. (7. Oktober 2014)

Marek8 schrieb:


>



Wie teuer wars denn?


----------



## Cube-Tom (7. Oktober 2014)

Shimanoboy schrieb:


> Kla. 26 Zoll und alles ältet als 2 Jahre


 
Dann zeig ich euch auch mal meinen Klassiker/Stadtschl..pe/Weg_zur_Arbeit-Rad:


----------



## Chrisk85 (7. Oktober 2014)

Für ne Stadt...lampe nicht schlecht 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cube-Tom (8. Oktober 2014)

Chrisk85 schrieb:


> Für ne Stadt...lampe nicht schlecht


 
Danke!
Ist sozusagen mein Reste-Rad. Rahmen und Gabel müssten aus 2007 sein und dürften zusammen schon locker problemlose 40tkm gelaufen sein.
Der Rest wurde über die Jahre immer von meinem 1. Rad übernommen.
Was man so von den aktuellen Cube-Modellen liest und sieht, lass ich meine Räder gerne Klassiker nennen wahrscheinlich laufen unsere 26"-Hardtails noch wenn die 29" Hipe längst wieder verflogen ist und die 27,5" wieder eingestampft wurden  

Gruß Tom


----------



## ottoschraube (8. Oktober 2014)

Hi Tom, habe stelle dann mal noch schnell mein 29" hier rein, bevor der Hipe verfliegt oder es eingestampft wird....


----------



## EinsRakete (8. Oktober 2014)

ottoschraube schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 327251 Anhang anzeigen 327252 Hi Tom, habe stelle dann mal noch schnell mein 29" hier rein, bevor der Hipe verfliegt oder es eingestampft wird....



Ich nehm es dir auch gern ab, nicht das du dich hänseln lassen musst, wenn der Hype vorbei ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Tom (8. Oktober 2014)

Sag mal Ottoschraube:
Wie lässt sich eigentlich dein Dämpfer während der Fahrt bedienen? Nach dem Hebel zwischen Flaschenhalter und Rahmen zu fingern stelle ich mir ziemlich umständlich vor... andererseits liegt dein Poplockhebel ja auch nicht gerade im optimalen Wirkungsbereich des Daumens


----------



## Orby (11. Oktober 2014)

Mini-Tuning

Genug "Dreckfressen", der MarshGuard ist ja sehr populär, dachte mir probiere mal einfach etwas anderes vielleicht. 
Karbon zu (Großteil)Karbon 





JOLlify





Das Wiegen kann man sich sparen, vielleicht mit einer Briefwaage  
Gewicht ist mir aber eigentlich auch egal. Das Ding ist so dünn wie Papier, man kann sich fast die Finger daran schneiden.
Bin nur mal gespannt wie es sich im Gelände hält. Hab von Kommentare gelesen " 1.000 Stücke zerlegt".

Optisch finde ich es nett, das Klettband wäre sogar auf der anderen Seite schwarz, also besser passend. Ist jedoch dann die "softe Seite", und diese liegt offen zum Reifen nach unten. Denke dass dann der Dreck mehr haftet, also lieber etwas Optik zurückstecken.

Mal morgen testen und ab Donnerstag mit einem Ghost Cagua 650 fremdgehen auf Mallorca.
Hoffe ich komme nicht auf den Geschmack von mehr Federweg und kleineren Rädern


----------



## Denyodp (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe seit dem 2.10.14 endlich mein 2015er Cube Acid 29. Dieses hat mein fast 20 Jahre altes Diamond Back abgelöst. Ist schon unfassbar welch ein Unterschied das ist  . Hier mal zwei Schnappschüsse in "Familientour-Ausstattung". Lacht nicht über den Aldi Tacho, der kommt weg


----------



## Tobias_B. (13. Oktober 2014)

Das günstigere Attention SL gewinnt den Kampf, dafür ist es 100 Euro günstiger.


----------



## mathijsen (13. Oktober 2014)

Denyodp schrieb:


> Lacht nicht über den Aldi Tacho, der kommt weg


Hättest du's nicht erwähnt, hätt ich's gar nicht gesehen. Dafür frage ich mich gerade, ob das ein Rücklicht oder ein Blinker ist.


----------



## Denyodp (13. Oktober 2014)

Das Rücklicht nervt mich tierisch. Ist von Trelock. Gar nicht mal so ein ganz billiges Set. Aber die Halterung vom Rücklicht ist der Witz schlechthin. Bei sowas kann ich echt fast kotzen. Die Halterung für das Frontlicht ist gut gelöst.


----------



## the_simon (14. Oktober 2014)

leer


----------



## EinsRakete (15. Oktober 2014)

Denyodp schrieb:


> Das Rücklicht nervt mich tierisch. Ist von Trelock. Gar nicht mal so ein ganz billiges Set. Aber die Halterung vom Rücklicht ist der Witz schlechthin. Bei sowas kann ich echt fast kotzen. Die Halterung für das Frontlicht ist gut gelöst.



Leg ein Stück Gummi unter, dann hast du zumindest Ruhe.


----------



## ottoschraube (23. Oktober 2014)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Ich nehm es dir auch gern ab, nicht das du dich hänseln lassen musst, wenn der Hype vorbei ist.


Prima EinsRakete, soviel Hilfe hätte ich garnicht erwartet....gibt doch noch hilfsbereite Mitbürger...


----------



## ottoschraube (23. Oktober 2014)

Cube-Tom schrieb:


> Sag mal Ottoschraube:
> Wie lässt sich eigentlich dein Dämpfer während der Fahrt bedienen? Nach dem Hebel zwischen Flaschenhalter und Rahmen zu fingern stelle ich mir ziemlich umständlich vor... andererseits liegt dein Poplockhebel ja auch nicht gerade im optimalen Wirkungsbereich des Daumens


Hi Tom, die Bedienung des Dämpfer war gewöhnungsbedürftig aber klappt nach einigen Runden perfekt jetzt und den Poplockhebel kann ich ohne Problem mit dem Daumen bedienen....alles schick und gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laiti01 (26. Oktober 2014)

Mein erstes 29er



...nach erster Ausfahrt


----------



## stefan_rgbg (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahre schon seit einiger Zeit ein CUBE AMS 120 Pro (29 Zoll). Einen Freeride Alpencross und viele "normale" Touren hat es schon hinter sich gebracht. Den ausführlichen Testbericht habe ich auf unserem Blog veröffentlicht:

http://freeride-blog.blogspot.de/2013/09/bike-test-cube-ams-pro-120-29-zoll.html


----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. Oktober 2014)

Mein Winterbike


----------



## JayDee1982 (26. Oktober 2014)

Vorher und nachher 
Hatte nach der gestrigen Tour keine Lust mehr zum sauber machen.
Dank der Bauern und Waldarbeiter, die die Wald- und Wanderwege zerpflügt haben gab es für das Bike und mich eine kostenlose Fango-Pakung.... andere zahlen viel Geld dafür 

Vorher











Nachher


----------



## sanwald81 (27. Oktober 2014)

So, nachdem ich übern Sommer fremdgegangen bin und mit einem Transalp Signature II unterwegs war, habe ich wieder mein AMS aufgebaut.
Den Transalp Rahmen habe ich mir eigentlich nur zugelegt wegen der gerissenen Kettenstrebe. War kurz vor dem Urlaub nicht klar, ob Cube den Austausch rechtzeitig hinbekommt. Jetzt habe ich halt 2 Rahmen und ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, welchen ich behalten soll. Beim Cube ist mittlerweile eine neue, umkonstruierte Kettenstrebe verbaut, die wahrscheinlich nicht mehr reißt.
Den Rahmen habe ich soweit es geht "entlackt". Nur die gelaserten Sachen sind noch drauf. Finde ihn so schöner.


----------



## Eisengeier (28. Oktober 2014)

Ein herrlicher Herbst dieses Jahr!


----------



## Orby (2. November 2014)

So nun ist das 3.Bike innerhalb von 5 Monaten da. Dachte nicht dass mich der Bikevirus erwischt. 

Im Mai dachte ich über ein Citybike nach, nach 23 Jahren ohne Bike.
Nach 3 Wochen auf einem Orbea Alma 29er HT im Juni, kam Anfang Juli mein Stereo 120 HPC Pro 29 her.
Viel Spaß gehabt in Serfaus und Vinschgau damit. Hat in mir die Lust geweckt auf bergauf damit man bergab Spaß hat. Klasse wenn man längere Touren fährt und ab und an einen Trail surft. Aber die Reba und die Wendigkeit 

Ende Oktober auf Mallorca (Bike&Kite 5-Tagepaket) ein Tag mit einem Ghost Cagua 27.5, gute Komponenten aber das Tretlager so tief, gleich mehrfach aufgesetzt.
Die restlichen Tage (Urlaub) dort auf einem Bionicon Alva 180 verbracht. Das Bike war richtig gut, die verstellbare Geo war sehr interessant. Der Geschmack von flachem Lenkwinkel einfach prägend. Leider ein 26er, hauen gerade die 26er wirklich spottbillig raus, aber kein 180 mehr. Wäre sonnst vielleicht als 2.Bike hinzugekommen.

Nach dem Urlaub gleich mal verschiedene Bikes getestet. Dabei auch ein Speci Enduro FSR Expert Carbon 29 SE. Ein interessantes Bike, hätte es auch gleich zu einem guten Preis haben können. Aber irgendwie war die Lust auf kleinere Räder da.
Das Speci als 650 Enduro Comp hat sich nicht wirklich passend angefühlt.	

Natürlich war mein freundlicher Cube Händler gleich mit einem Testbike da. Konnte das Stereo 160 HPA SL 27.5 testen.




Hab es gleich unter nicht wirklich guten Bedingungen (Dunkelheit, Nebel, nass, feucht und kalt) getestet.
Fazit: 1x11 ist fahrbar , konnte ich mir nicht vorstellen, auch schön ruhig auf dem Trail bergab. Hans Dampf kleben im vergleich zu meinen Nobby Nic. Das Bike hat mich unter schlechten Bedingungen sicher Heim gebracht. Die Pike und der Federweg einfach klasse.

So und seit Freitag (das 29 Stereo am Donnerstag verkauf) nennt sich nun ein Stereo 160 Super HPC Race 27.5 mein Eigentum.








Nach den ersten Touren nun.
Man muss mehr bergauf arbeiten. Bergab wird man aber mit einem sehr handlichen und laufstabilem Bike entlohnt.
Einzig die Scheiben habe ich getauscht, wollte 200 haben vorne, also passend eine 180 hinten rein. Mal sehen wie sich die SRAM Guide behautet. Wobei die 180 auf der Probefahrt keine Anzeichen gezeigt haben von Schwäche. Einzig die Einbremszeit bis die Bremse arbeitet war lang.  

Hoffe ich werde es nun länger Fahren  Wobei im Allgäu packst bald die Ski aus.
Gruß und hoffe war vielleicht für einige interessant zu lesen.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (3. November 2014)

@Orby ,
tolles Bike!
Wäre auch meine Wahl für 2015 gewesen, wenn ich nicht dieses hätte:


----------



## Orby (3. November 2014)

@Donnerbolzen  Gute Wahl bei Deinem Bike 
Talas raus und Pike rein schätze ich. Die Pike war bei mir ein wichtiger Aspekt. Die Talas wollte ich nicht unbedingt, besser gesagt wollte ich vermeiden. 
Wie bist Du mit Magic M zufrieden? Mein Mitbiker mit seinem Fritzz 27.5 ist gerade schwer am grübeln über die MM am VR. Bisher HD in Pace ohne SnakeSkin rundum. 

PS: Verkauf bald noch einen Hans Dampf Evo Snake Trail in 29x2.35 OVP. Hab ja kein 29er mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerfrooody (3. November 2014)

Also ich kann dir die Schwalbe Magic Mary 2.35 empfehlen! ich fahre sie selbst und hinten nen Schwalbe Rock Razor 2.35 ! sau geile kombi
auch wenn es mal nass ist hält der Razer und in anlieger sowieso  !

habe heute noch nen neuen sattel an mein stereo gebaut


----------



## Yberion666 (3. November 2014)

Dafür, dass er so teuer ist, ist er aber ganz schön schwer. Noch ein paar Euros mehr und da wäre ja sogar der AX Lightness Leaf drin gewesen. Aber gut, solche Diskussionen gehören eher ins Leichtbauforum


----------



## bikerfrooody (3. November 2014)

nein nein du hast da völlig recht ! aber er passt einfach nur fablich an mein slt.


----------



## Yberion666 (3. November 2014)

Solche Eitelkeiten kenne ich von mir selbst auch


----------



## Orby (3. November 2014)

@Donnerbolzen Ich bastel gerade noch an meinem Dämpfersetup. Magst mal verraten was Du fährst in PSI bei welchen Körpergewicht?

Ist natürlich klar dass der Dämpfer noch neu ist und die etwa 50km wenig aussagen. Bin bisher immer ca. 15% unter Vorgabe von Fox bzw. Rockshox gefahren.
Hab diesmal aber das Gefühl im Dämpfer Gewicht x2 in PSI zu gehen, also Empfehlung, und in der Pike eher wieder 15% darunter.

@bikerfrooody Der Sattel könnte mir gefallen obwohl ich kein Gewichtsfan bin. Würde mich interessieren wie er sich auf Dauer fährt. Bin bisher mit den Standardsatteln passabel hingekommen.


----------



## Kero81 (4. November 2014)

Warum haben wir eigentlich keinen Cube Video Thread?!
Hier mal die Abfahrt von letztem Samstag, war richtig schönes Wetter. Das musste natürlich gut genutzt werden! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (4. November 2014)

@ Orby,
den Dämpfer fahre ich bei 78 Kg Körpergewicht mit 200 PSI.
Die Pike RCT3 mit 95 PSI.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (4. November 2014)

Der Druck (Anzeigewert) weicht aber von Pumpe zu Pumpe leicht ab.


----------



## Orby (4. November 2014)

@Donnerbolzen 
Kann mir vorstellen dass meine Pumpe nach unten abweicht, natürlich ist auch das persönliche Empfinden ein Fakor bzw. Vorlieben. Bin aber aktuell bei 74 kg bei Dämpfer 150 und Gabel 55 PSI. 
Wobei ich bisher noch nicht wirklich zum ballern oder donnern gekommen bin. Vielleicht etwas noch jetzt gleich am Abend. 
Denke wird sich auch noch etwas verschieben oder korrigieren der Druck. 

Danke aber für den Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## Vincy (4. November 2014)

Ich habe bei meinem Stereo 160 bei 80kg beim Fox Dämpfer 175psi und bei der Pike DPA 65psi.
Mußt auch dabei beachten, welche Air Volume Spacer da ggfls eingebaut sind.
Ansonsten mal mit verschiedenen Einstellungen experimentieren und nach deinen Vorlieben anpassen. 
Zudem können Luftpumpen auch stark abweichende Druckwerte anzeigen. Deswegen sind solche Vergleiche recht wenig hilfreich.


----------



## Orby (4. November 2014)

@Vincy Mit den Pumpen hast recht. Die weichen denke ich deutlich ab.
Hab heute bereits korrigiert. Den Dämpfer auf ca. 170 PSI. So bleiben noch ca. 3-4mm Reserve.
Die Pike ist im Originalzustand, hab Spacer dazubekommen, fühlt sich aber recht gut an. Hab aber wieder rausgenommen auf ca. 55-60 PSI.

Schon mal Danke für die Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## battiwr (4. November 2014)

Anbei mal "artgerecht" gehalten.


----------



## skimuku (4. November 2014)

das war mein bike für 2014:
*Cube Elite Super HPC Race 29 (2014) gekauft 2999€ im mai*

*Schaltung SRAM X.0 / Rock Shox SID RL 100 mm / Formula R1 / Kurbel Sram X.0, Carbon / Übersetzung vorne: 36/22 Zähne / Steuersatz: FSA Orbit, Integrated / Lenker: Syntace Vector, Carbon / Vorbau: Syntace F109 / Gewichtsangabe: 9,85 kg (gem. Specification)/ Pedale Shimano XT / Umrüstung auf Tubeless + neuen Selle Sattel + kleinigkeiten = Gewicht 10,5 kg*

Fazit: Bike wurde für Marathons + Training verwendet. Nach ca. 500 km Kette gerissen. Nach Schlammschlacht - Marathon einen Service ca. 300 € (inkl. Lagerfetten, ab Werk sehr schleißig + Schaltzüge erneuern + "Spinne" welche Carbonkurbel mit Kettenblatt verbindet ausbessern ...)

Für 3000 Euro wird ein super bike geboten welches mir viel Spass diese Saison machte. Auch Fahrspass Bergab. Formula R1 = italienische Diva mit etwas geduld aber einwandfreie gearbeitet.

Ich werde das Bike mindestens noch eine Saison fahren, falls jemand brauchbare Tuningtipps hat bitte schreiben.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (5. November 2014)

@Orby,
die Magic Mary ist der Hammer (Grip ohne Ende).
Mein Tipp (wie von vielen anderen auch):
Magic Mary ans Vorderrad und Hans Dampf ans Hinterrad, jeweils als Trailstar.
Wenn du besonders leidensfähig bist, dann die Magic Mary ebenfalls ans Hinterrad


----------



## Yberion666 (5. November 2014)

skimuku schrieb:


> das war mein bike für 2014:
> *Cube Elite Super HPC Race 29 (2014) gekauft 2999€ im mai*
> 
> *Schaltung SRAM X.0 / Rock Shox SID RL 100 mm / Formula R1 / Kurbel Sram X.0, Carbon / Übersetzung vorne: 36/22 Zähne / Steuersatz: FSA Orbit, Integrated / Lenker: Syntace Vector, Carbon / Vorbau: Syntace F109 / Gewichtsangabe: 9,85 kg (gem. Specification)/ Pedale Shimano XT / Umrüstung auf Tubeless + neuen Selle Sattel + kleinigkeiten = Gewicht 10,5 kg*
> ...



Als Tuningtipps fallen mir ein:
- Schaltröllchen gegen leichtere austauschen (habe ich allerdings schlechte Erfahrungen mit gemacht)
- hinteren Schaltwerkskäfig gegen einen aus Carbon tauschen
- bei Verschleiß, falls sie nicht schon drauf ist, ne Sram PC 1091 R montieren
- Sattelklemme gegen leichte Schraubklemme tauschen
- leichterer Sattel
- wenn die Kassette verschlissen ist, gegen eine leichtere tauschen (aktuell ist wahrscheinlich die PG 1070 montiert. Je nach Geldbeutel gegen XG 1080 oder XG 1099 tauschen)
- leichter Laufradsatz

Ich habe die Punkte mal ungefähr nach Preis und Gewichtsersparnis geordnet. Also wenn ordentlich Gewicht fallen soll, wirds teuer.


----------



## Shimanoboy (5. November 2014)

preis leistung ist beim Lrs definitiv am besten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2 (6. November 2014)

nach lager zeit mal wieder was von mir hier . 

von heute


----------



## m0h (8. November 2014)




----------



## brösmeli (8. November 2014)

mi2 schrieb:


> nach lager zeit mal wieder was von mir hier .
> 
> von heute




Bundeswehrlager?


----------



## mmo2 (8. November 2014)

So, heute mal die erste Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Bike........Hab jetzt noch ein Grinsen im Gesicht.
Ist ein 29er Cube Stereo HPA 120 Race 2015, nur die Schwalbe werden noch gegen Conti gewechselt


----------



## Orby (8. November 2014)

Ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Untersatz. Hoffe Du hast damit so viel Freude wie ich bisher in der kurzen Zeit mit meinem.

Gerade im Keller Kette geölt und mich schon wie ein kleines Kind gefreut auf die morgige Tour


----------



## mmo2 (8. November 2014)

Würde ja so gerne morgen Biken gehen, aber sind zum Essen bei Mutter geladen. Kann man schlecht absagen.....


----------



## Friendsofmine (9. November 2014)

Was gibt es denn leckeres ?


----------



## mmo2 (9. November 2014)

Wäre ich lieber Biken gegangen, sitze hier nun Voll gefressen...


----------



## Orby (9. November 2014)

Bei uns gab es Riegel und einen Schluck aus dem Plastikschlauch 
Macht nicht wirklich satt, aber das Dessert hätte Dir bestimmt gefallen

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/71937


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmo2 (9. November 2014)

Sieht gut aus, wo ist denn das?


----------



## Orby (9. November 2014)

Ecke Kempten im Allgäu.
Gibt hier ein paar nette Trails die vom Wetter etwas verschont bleiben.


----------



## JayDee1982 (9. November 2014)

Ich wäre heute lieber zum Essen eingeladen gewesen.... 
Da es aber keine Einladug gab, war ich im Nebel radeln......


----------



## Orby (11. November 2014)

Ist ein Stereo 160 Super HPC Race 27.5, hoffentlich artgerecht gehalten 





Und ein Selfie von uns mit Helmlampen taugt nicht wirklich


----------



## Suitemeister (12. November 2014)

Virgin Post, nachdem ich hier schon 'ne Weile mitlese. 
Mein Race One, in so groß wie geben tut.

Anbauten: Tacho, Speichenreflektoren, Lichter, Gepäckträger. Die ersten beiden Bilder sind noch von vorher.

Sorry für die miese Bildqualität. Muss mir vielleicht doch bald mal die DSLR schnappen und ein paar anständige Fotos machen.



 





Jaja, ich kenne die einhelligen Meinungen zu Gepäckträgern am MTB.


----------



## Rucksim (12. November 2014)

Sieht als würde zwischen Hinterreifen und Sattelrohr, kein Blatt mehr zwischen passen.

Ohne Anbauteile find ich es schöner, aber das hast du ja schon selbst erkannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suitemeister (13. November 2014)

Viel Platz ist da in der Tat nicht mehr. Geschätzt vielleicht maximal 5 mm?

Bzgl. Anbauteilen ist es so, dass mir das Gefährt natürlich ohne Gepäckträger auch besser gefällt. Im Endeffekt muss ich aber, da meine bessere Hälfte das Auto braucht, ganzjährig auf dem Bock sitzen und auch mal 'ne größere Menge einkaufen. Ein MTB mit Gepäckträger und einigem Sicherheitsschnickschnack ist daher für mich der ideale Kompromiss. Über 'nen MudGuard sollte ich aber vielleicht noch nachdenken.


----------



## NobbyRalph (14. November 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Vorher und nachher
> Hatte nach der gestrigen Tour keine Lust mehr zum sauber machen.
> Dank der Bauern und Waldarbeiter, die die Wald- und Wanderwege zerpflügt haben gab es für das Bike und mich eine kostenlose Fango-Pakung.... andere zahlen viel Geld dafür
> 
> ...


 
Schon mal über einen Rahmen in der richtigen Größe nachgedacht?


----------



## HibboTronic (14. November 2014)

So heute mal wieder mein TwentyNiner ausgeführt ;-)


----------



## mmo2 (15. November 2014)

Ich hab heute mal paar Teile ausgetauscht. Neuer Lenker von Spank und passenden Vorbau.....


----------



## HibboTronic (16. November 2014)

Kleiner Ausflug zum Bergerhof in Hattingen/NRW.


----------



## JayDee1982 (17. November 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Schon mal über einen Rahmen in der richtigen Größe nachgedacht?



Wegen warum?
Von der Beinlänge her, lag ich genau bei 17"..... beim 18er hatte ich zwischen Familienplanung und dem Alu 0cm Platz. 
Daher ist es die Nummer kleiner geworden.... Was mir auch das ein oder andere mal unangenehme Schmerezen erspart hat 

Mein zukünftiges HT wird dann größer werden


----------



## Andreas Hecht (17. November 2014)

Da die Tage jetzt kalt und grau werden hier mal ein paar Bilder aus dem Oktober. Ich war dort erst in Garmisch und dann noch in Mayerhofen/Tux.
Das Motto war Heute hier morgen dort. Ohne Zeitdruck und Reservierungen in Pensionen ging es in Richtung Österreich.
Nach 2 Tagen Garmisch mit tollen Trail`s ging es dann noch nach Tux. Einfach ein tolle Atmosphäre, die Landschaft, Wege und die Leute dort.
Leider sind 5 Tage doch zu kurz und der Alltag ist wieder zurück.

 

 

 
oben auf dem Berg war es ganz schön kalt bei umziehen


 

 

 


eine Waschanlage;-)

Eibsee 


 

 Leider sind im Oktober alle Hütten geschlossen 


von 20 auf null in 1Meter



 
Oben sah es noch gut aus, aber weiter unten doch recht Steil und Steinig


 
Meine Wohnung für 5 Tage


----------



## EinsRakete (17. November 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Schon mal über einen Rahmen in der richtigen Größe nachgedacht?



Schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dass es auch Menschen gibt die nicht dem Einheitsmaß entsprechen?

Lange Beine und kurzer Oberkörper, kurzer Beine und länger Oberkörper?


----------



## mathijsen (17. November 2014)

@Andreas Hecht Ein Stereo mit Rohloff, wie geil ist das denn? 
Wie hast du das mit der Steckachse hinten gemacht? Die Rohloff gibts doch nur für normale Achse.


----------



## Andreas Hecht (18. November 2014)

Das mit der Rohloff hatte ich schon in meinem 2009èr Stereo. Ein paar Adapter gedreht und einen Konus für die linke Seite und fertig.
Mein Stereo von 2009 ist im April leider plötzlich und unerwartet von mir gegangen. Zu retten waren nur die Laufräder incl. Rohloff der Lenker und die Kurbel, der Rest hat nicht mehr gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magicbiker (19. November 2014)

wie ist den das passiert?

Chris


----------



## Andreas Hecht (20. November 2014)

Magicbiker schrieb:


> wie ist den das passiert?
> 
> Chris


Ist nach fast 6 Jahren passiert. Da sich die Bremsaufnahme dort befindet, wird das Aluminium weich geworden sein und dann ist es gebrochen.


----------



## Wies (25. November 2014)

Erste Ausfahrt mit dem 1x10 Umbau auf den Hometrails 















Fährt sich bombe!


----------



## EinsRakete (25. November 2014)

Wies schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt mit dem 1x10 Umbau auf den Hometrails
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338477
> 
> ...




Mein Reden! Und vor allem immer der passende Gang drin.
Viel Spaß damit!

Ist das große Ritzel ein Mirfe?


----------



## Wies (25. November 2014)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Ist das große Ritzel ein Mirfe?



Ja. Schaltet sich sehr fluffig mit dem modifizierten Schaltwerkskäfig (OneUp Eigennachbau).


----------



## Yberion666 (25. November 2014)

Gefällt mir optisch auch richtig gut. Sieht an der Kurbel immer so aufgeräumt aus.
Ist das Blatt vorne ein 32er?

Ich liebäugele schon länger damit, das an meinem Winter-Hardtail auch zu machen. Wenn man sowieso 95% der Zeit aufm mittleren fährt, kann man sich die zwei anderen auch ganz sparen. Nur an der Kassette würde ich dann auch was machen, um die Spreizung ein bisschen zu vergrößern.


----------



## Wies (25. November 2014)

Vorne ist ein 30er Race Face NW verbaut und hinten 11-42 mit Mirfe Ritzel und 16er statt 15 und 17. Genau wegen den besagten 95% hab ichs dann schließlich auch gemacht, 400g gespart und alles wird auf einmal so übersichtlich! Den Remote für die Sattelstütze such ich hin und wieder aber noch versehentlich mit dem Daumen an der alten Stelle 

Im Frühjahr werd ich die Kurbel und alle roten Teile noch enteloxieren und Skinwall-Reifen drauf ziehen. Wegen Eisdiele und so...


----------



## EinsRakete (25. November 2014)

Klasse Sache in jedem Fall, hab vor 3 Monaten umgebaut und bin echt zufrieden. 
Bisher bisher reicht mir die Spreizung, aber seit paar Tage juckt es in den Fingern mir auch die Kasette mit einem Mirfe zu erweiter.


----------



## ML73 (28. November 2014)

*Cube Stereo 140 Super HPC Race 27.5 2015....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cooper_999 (28. November 2014)

Ab sofort bin ich nun auch auf einem Stereo unterwegs (heute Nachmittag abgeholt). Nach 18 Jahren mit einem Foes war es nun Zeit für etwas Neues. Das Foes war klasse und hat viel Spaß gemacht - aber ich gehe davon aus, daß das Cube auch sehr viel Spaß machen wird! Ich hatte im Sommer ein 2013er (?) Stereo zum testen und war spontan mehr als 20 Sekunden auf meinem Hauspfad schneller. Das überzeugte. Auch wenn ich mein Foes liebe (ich werde es wohl trotzdem behalten)... es musste einfach sein... ;-)

So sah der Vergleich aus:






Grüße,
Sascha


----------



## freeman536 (29. November 2014)

Hallo,
hier mal mein AMS 125 aus dem Jahr 2010


----------



## LocoOno (29. November 2014)

Hier mal nen aktuelles Bild von meinem noch recht jungen Cube in freier Wildnis.


----------



## dasspice (29. November 2014)

Hallo,
nachdem die Teile teilweise schon mehrere Jahre in meinem Keller liegen, habe ich jetzt endlich mal die fehlenden Teile (Steuersatz, Sattelklemme, Kette, Zahnkranz, Schaltzüge) gekauft um das Rad auch zusammenzubauen und fahren zu können.


----------



## Orby (29. November 2014)

Haben heute noch mal die Bikes rausgeholt.
Hab ab kurz nach 10 Uhr dauernd auf das Thermometer geschaut, aber wollte nicht über ca. 4° Grad raus, wurden dann aber doch noch ca. 7-9° Grad 

Chillig über unsern Hometrail und einfach auf dem Bike relaxen, wobei nur noch wenige Stellen wirklich trocken sind im Wald.
Am Ende vom Trail hatte unser Spielkind noch Energie und hat sich mein Stereo 160 Super HPC Race 27.5 geschnappt. Dachte ich halte einfach mal mit der Kamera drauf. 


Seine Enduro wiegt über 15 kg, da kriegt er das Grinsen kaum noch aus dem Gesicht mit meinem "leichten Spielzeug". Haben es danach mal gewogen. Mit Tacho, Pedalen und etwas Dreck vom Trail zeigte die Waage 12,88 kg. Also wohl realistische ca. 13 kg.

Aber ich glaube das wichtigste, ohne jetzt Werbung für Cube zu machen, man fühlt sich schnell einfach pudelwohl auf dem Bike. Tiefes Tretlager und mittig im Bike.

Auf jeden Fall, bekomme ich bis heute, bei jeder Ausfahrt das Grinsen nicht aus meinem Gesicht. Glaube das ist das wichtigste.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Dezember 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (1. Dezember 2014)

Was sind das denn für verrückte Hüte dort im Wald?


----------



## EinsRakete (1. Dezember 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


>



Panzersperren oder Zwergenhäuser? Egal beides hält einen Biker nicht auf.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Dezember 2014)

Das sind die Reste vom Westwall, sollte die Panzer der Aliierten aufhalten.
Hat super geklappt ! Gott sei Dank


----------



## Chris-Lange (4. Dezember 2014)

Cube Reaction GTC Mod 2013 in freier Wildbahn.


----------



## MTBing (6. Dezember 2014)

Nikolaus 2014: es riecht nach frisch geschlagenem Holz und die Sonne lacht...


----------



## GlockeGT (6. Dezember 2014)

Tolles Bild!


Gruß Glocke


----------



## Zipfi1977 (17. Dezember 2014)

So. Frei nach dem Motto: Unser Schorf soll Döner werden hier die verbesserte Version, wenn auch immernoch mit 26Zöllern, was ich bei Leibe nicht schlimm oder auffällig finde...

Vielleicht gefällt es ja IRGENDWEM


----------



## freeman536 (17. Dezember 2014)

Also mir gefällt's.


----------



## Marathoni873 (17. Dezember 2014)

freeman536 schrieb:


> Also mir gefällt's.


Selbst wenn ich mit Gewalt wollte, könnte ich auch nichts anderes behaupten.


----------



## dasspice (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich verstehe die Frage garnicht. Das ist doch ein schönes Rad. Wird es denn auch Artgerecht gehalten? (Es ist so sauber.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zipfi1977 (18. Dezember 2014)

War eigentlich für den Winter auf hochglanz gebracht, dann musste ich aber noch einmal "urban riding" machen.
Klar ist es ein schönes Rad. Man echauffierte sich aber mal über die so wahnsinnig aufallende und vollig unmögliche Laufradgröße. 26" in einem 27,5er. Unter Anderem 

Artgerechte Haltung:


----------



## Cubeamsrider (18. Dezember 2014)

Zipfi1977 schrieb:


> Vielleicht gefällt es ja IRGENDWEM



Mir gefällt es so nicht.
Mach mal deine Bilder kleiner, verursachen hier sonst unnötige hohe Ladezeit.


----------



## Zipfi1977 (18. Dezember 2014)

Was gefällt dir denn nicht? Kann ich sie nachträglich kleiner machen?

Edit: erledigt


----------



## dasspice (18. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe mir schon gedacht das es auf eine 26zoll 27,5zoll Symptomatik hinaus läuft. Aber war hier nicht letztens ein Artikel mit hoch bauenden Reifen auf 26zoll Felge im 27,5er Rahmen und Gabel?
Gruss Oliver


----------



## dasspice (18. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe es in den News gefunden.
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/11/12/reise-blog-made-taiwan-26-275-und-29-plus-das-sein/


----------



## battiwr (18. Dezember 2014)

@zipfi deine bremsen sind so ergonomisch wie eine Kuh auf Kufen. Bei grossen stufen greift wohl nur noch der Fingernagel.


----------



## rekay (19. Dezember 2014)

ich hab mein 2015er endlich


----------



## Zipfi1977 (20. Dezember 2014)

battiwr schrieb:


> @zipfi deine bremsen sind so ergonomisch wie eine Kuh auf Kufen. Bei grossen stufen greift wohl nur noch der Fingernagel.



Verstehe nicht, was du meinst. Die Griffe??? Bei welchen Stufen?


----------



## robertberlin (20. Dezember 2014)

Hallo erstmal (mein erster Beitrag hier im Forum  )




Cube ltd 2013 nur ein paar Kleinigkeiten verändert

ab Ende Feb. wird es das Fritzz 180


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgiduke (20. Dezember 2014)

Zipfi1977 schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht, was du meinst. Die Griffe??? Bei welchen Stufen?



Er meint, du hast deine Bremsgriffe dermaßen nach unten verdreht, dass du bei größeren Absätzen, bei denen man gewöhnlich mit dem Arsch nach hinten geht, die Griffe normalerweise nicht mehr erreichen kannst.


----------



## Zipfi1977 (20. Dezember 2014)

Jeeetzt!

Sieht nur so aus


----------



## ThomasAC (22. Dezember 2014)

Mit diesem Bild verabschiede ich mich aus dem Cube-Forum. Das Fritzz hat mir drei Jahre lang treue Dienste geleistet und ist seit ein paar Wochen in neuem Besitz. Dort wird es hoffentlich häufiger gefahren, als ich es zuletzt gemacht habe.


----------



## xerto (22. Dezember 2014)

bei mir das gegenteil.

habe eine schönen fritzz rahmen im bikemarkt gekauft und diesen neu aufgebaut:

Pike gabel mit 160mm
veltec räder
2x9 Slx
750mm lenker

alles bestens






mir sind die neuen enduros zu leicht.

ich brauche noch material unter mir. kein plastik oder dünnes alu.


----------



## rekay (22. Dezember 2014)

was wiegt dann dein fritzz wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## xerto (22. Dezember 2014)

15kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naepster (27. Dezember 2014)

Ein Tretschwein auf Nahrung suche...

http://www.vennbike.de/2014/12/retrospektive-2014-anterospektive-2015.html#more​


----------



## burnonbike (28. Dezember 2014)

Mein 2014er 29er Stereo HPC 120 Race bei artgerechter Haltung


----------



## EinsRakete (1. Januar 2015)

rennauge schrieb:


> Mein 2014er 29er Stereo HPC 120 Race bei artgerechter Haltung
> Anhang anzeigen 345965



Du putzt eindeutig zu oft!


----------



## CubeFan1998 (3. Januar 2015)

Dann zeig ich euch mal mein Cube Acid Baujahr 2013 mit 26" Laufräder.

Änderungen:

DT Swiss XRM statt RockShox XC32
Easton EA 70 Lenker statt Easton Monkeybar
Shimano XT Shadow + statt Shimano XT Shadow
Shimano Saint Pedale statt Standard
203 mm SLX Bremsscheibe statt 160 mm, irgendwas von Shimano
SLX Bremse statt Acera
XT Shifter statt Deore

Zugegeben ich hatte Angst das die Weiße Gabel bescheiden aussieht, aber so schlecht sieht es gar nicht aus, oder was meint ihr?






PS: Der Spacerturm kommt natürlich noch weg.


----------



## Tobias_B. (3. Januar 2015)

nett aufgepimpt, aber warum vorne ne große Scheibe und hinten standard?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (3. Januar 2015)

Vorne hat das ehr einen praktischen grund, da ich die alte Gabel kaputt gemacht hab durch das überdrehen der Schraube, am bremssattel. Habe ich eine 200er scheibe montiert mit Adapter wodurch das nicht so schnell wieder passiert und hinten ob 160 oder mehr, mehr als blockieren geht nicht und Hauptgrund ist die Garantie.


----------



## styla33 (6. Januar 2015)

Ich möchte hier mal die Gelegenheit nutzen und mich in aller Höflichkeit bei Cube bedanken die es nicht geschafft haben, mir ein kulantes Angebot zur Ersetzung meines defekten Fritzz-Rahmens zu machen, der eindeutig NICHT durch mein eigenes Verschulden gerissen ist ( im oberen Bereich des Steuerkopfes, warscheinlich durch zu enges Spaltmass der Lagerschale für das Steuersatzlager). Danke Cube, ich brauche mir nun nicht mehr den Kopf darüber zerbrechen ob in Zukunft Fritzz oder Stereo, denn es wird kein Cube mehr geben für mich. Ich wende mich ab sofort mit Begeisterung jenen Herstellern zu, die eine lebenslange Garantie auf den Rahmen geben ( zb. Cannondale, die sogar alte Modelle gegen neue versionen ersetzen) oder einfach kulanter ihren langjährigen Kunden gege über sind ( zb. Cannyon, die einem Kumpel sogar ausserhalb jeglicher Garantie und Gewährleistung einen 6 Jahre alten Rahmen mehr oder weniger ersetzt haben für 200 Euro). Diesem Freund ist nicht wie mir ein Rahmen für fast 600 Euro angeboten worden, wohlgemerk ein vorgängerrahmen den man sogar im Schlierseer Radhaus um 50 euro billiger und sogar mit Dämpfer bekommt. Danke Cube, das Bikerleben wird nun wesentlich einfacher für mich....


----------



## Tobias_B. (6. Januar 2015)

styla33 schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier mal die Gelegenheit nutzen und mich in aller Höflichkeit bei Cube bedanken die es nicht geschafft haben, mir ein kulantes Angebot zur Ersetzung meines defekten Fritzz-Rahmens zu machen, der eindeutig NICHT durch mein eigenes Verschulden gerissen ist ( im oberen Bereich des Steuerkopfes, warscheinlich durch zu enges Spaltmass der Lagerschale für das Steuersatzlager). Danke Cube, ich brauche mir nun nicht mehr den Kopf darüber zerbrechen ob in Zukunft Fritzz oder Stereo, denn es wird kein Cube mehr geben für mich. Ich wende mich ab sofort mit Begeisterung jenen Herstellern zu, die eine lebenslange Garantie auf den Rahmen geben ( zb. Cannondale, die sogar alte Modelle gegen neue versionen ersetzen) oder einfach kulanter ihren langjährigen Kunden gege über sind ( zb. Cannyon, die einem Kumpel sogar ausserhalb jeglicher Garantie und Gewährleistung einen 6 Jahre alten Rahmen mehr oder weniger ersetzt haben für 200 Euro). Diesem Freund ist nicht wie mir ein Rahmen für fast 600 Euro angeboten worden, wohlgemerk ein vorgängerrahmen den man sogar im Schlierseer Radhaus um 50 euro billiger und sogar mit Dämpfer bekommt. Danke Cube, das Bikerleben wird nun wesentlich einfacher für mich....




tschüssi


----------



## mathijsen (6. Januar 2015)

styla33 schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier mal die Gelegenheit nutzen und mich in aller Höflichkeit bei Cube bedanken die es nicht geschafft haben, mir ein kulantes Angebot zur Ersetzung meines defekten Fritzz-Rahmens zu machen, der eindeutig NICHT durch mein eigenes Verschulden gerissen ist ( im oberen Bereich des Steuerkopfes, warscheinlich durch zu enges Spaltmass der Lagerschale für das Steuersatzlager). Danke Cube, ich brauche mir nun nicht mehr den Kopf darüber zerbrechen ob in Zukunft Fritzz oder Stereo, denn es wird kein Cube mehr geben für mich. Ich wende mich ab sofort mit Begeisterung jenen Herstellern zu, die eine lebenslange Garantie auf den Rahmen geben ( zb. Cannondale, die sogar alte Modelle gegen neue versionen ersetzen) oder einfach kulanter ihren langjährigen Kunden gege über sind ( zb. Cannyon, die einem Kumpel sogar ausserhalb jeglicher Garantie und Gewährleistung einen 6 Jahre alten Rahmen mehr oder weniger ersetzt haben für 200 Euro). Diesem Freund ist nicht wie mir ein Rahmen für fast 600 Euro angeboten worden, wohlgemerk ein vorgängerrahmen den man sogar im Schlierseer Radhaus um 50 euro billiger und sogar mit Dämpfer bekommt. Danke Cube, das Bikerleben wird nun wesentlich einfacher für mich....


Hängt vielleicht auch mit der Entwicklung der Marke zusammen, die ich im Cube-Talk-Thread so beschrieben habe:


mathijsen schrieb:


> Cube war früher zu meinen Anfängen 2004 eine reine Brot&Butter-Marke, im durchaus positiven Sinne. Technologisch nicht spitze, keine absoluten HighEnd-Modelle, aber solide Mittelklasse-Bikes. Auch kaum Werbung etc. Dann hat man angefangen nach vorne zu preschen. Erste Carbonfullies, Sponsoring (u.a. bei Schlag den Raab, wo sich der Gastgeber damals medienwirksam auf die Schnauze gelegt hat) und schließlich für 2013 das neue Stereo "leichtester Endurorahmen überhaupt usw." mit Preisen erstmals um 8000€. Also Markteroberung nach oben hin.
> 
> Allerdings wollte man offenbar das Umsatzpotential von Brot&Butter weiter behalten. Daher auch weiterhin AMS und in der Mittel- und Unterklasse (zu) große Modellvielfalt und relativ ordentliches P/L-Verhältnis (von den schweren Sonnenringel-Laufrädern, die man versucht, mit erfundenen OEM-Namen zu kaschieren, mal abgesehen).


Dieser Spagat führt offenbar auch zu Schwächen beim Service. Schade.


----------



## rosso19842 (6. Januar 2015)

Hab mal für nen Kumpel en Bike zusammen gebaut!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosso19842 (6. Januar 2015)

Und ich habe meins umgerüstet auf 11fach, Shimano Xtr Trail , Syntace lrs u Magic Mary.....werde es demnächst mal Wiegen.


----------



## HibboTronic (6. Januar 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Hängt vielleicht auch mit der Entwicklung der Marke zusammen, die ich im Cube-Talk-Thread so beschrieben habe:
> 
> Dieser Spagat führt offenbar auch zu Schwächen beim Service. Schade.


Stop mal, ich kann es verstehen wenn manche Leute Probleme haben, aber ich finde der Service bei Cube ist voll in Ordnung. Vielleicht sollten sich die jenigen die Probleme haben mal einen neuen Cube Händler suchen. Wenn ich Probleme habe ist mein Händler dafür zuständig sich darum zu kümmern. Dafür gibt es den vertrieb/reklamation über Händler und nicht den direkt vertrieb wie z.b. bei YT (der auch wirklich Top ist!).


----------



## deathmetal (6. Januar 2015)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 348305 Anhang anzeigen 348308 Anhang anzeigen 348309
> 
> Und ich habe meins umgerüstet auf 11fach, Shimano Xtr Trail , Syntace lrs u Magic Mary.....werde es demnächst mal Wiegen.



Das Stereo gefällt mir in dem Trimm echt gut!!
Meines bekommt demnächst auch n neuen Lrs (Ryde Enduro Felge und Tune King/Kong) und Vorbau/Lenker von Syntace


----------



## styla33 (6. Januar 2015)

HibboTronic schrieb:


> Stop mal, ich kann tehen wenn manche Leute Probleme haben, aber ich finde
> 
> 
> HibboTronic schrieb:
> ...


Ich habe es über einen Cubehändler versucht und anschliessend selbst bei Cube.H


HibboTronic schrieb:


> Stop mal, ich kann es verstehen wenn manche Leute Probleme haben, aber ich finde der Service bei Cube ist voll in Ordnung. Vielleicht sollten sich die jenigen die Probleme haben mal einen neuen Cube Händler suchen. Wenn ich Probleme habe ist mein Händler dafür zuständig sich darum zu kümmern. Dafür gibt es den vertrieb/reklamation über Händler und nicht den direkt vertrieb wie z.b. bei YT (der auch wirklich Top ist!).


Ich habe es sowohl über einen Cubehändler versucht ( der mir auch die Konversation mit cube immer per email mitgeteilt hat) al


----------



## styla33 (6. Januar 2015)

HibboTronic schrieb:


> Stop mal, ich kann es verstehen wenn manche Leute Probleme haben, aber ich finde der Service bei Cube ist voll in Ordnung. Vielleicht sollten sich die jenigen die Probleme haben mal einen neuen Cube Händler suchen. Wenn ich Probleme habe ist mein Händler dafür zuständig sich darum zu kümmern. Dafür gibt es den vertrieb/reklamation über Händler und nicht den direkt vertrieb wie z.b. bei YT (der auch wirklich Top ist!).


Der Händler hat sich gekümmert. Er hat mir ahch immer die Konversation per email weitergeleitet...


----------



## HibboTronic (6. Januar 2015)

Dann tut es mir wirklich leid das cube da nichts hin bekommen hat. oder mal bei einem anderen Händler probiert


----------



## styla33 (6. Januar 2015)

Nein hab ich dann nicht mehr, hab dafür keine nerven mehr vergeuden wollen. Was ich schwach finde, und was mir dann den Rest gegebn hat hat war, dass sie mir auf die Frage, wie das sein kann dass ein normaler Händler mir den Rahmen günstiger gibt als Cube selbst, keine Antwort mehr gaben, dann war die Konversation auf einmal zu Ende.... ;-(


----------



## HibboTronic (6. Januar 2015)

Schade so was zu hören, hatte bis jetzt keine Probleme ob über Händler oder direkt Kontakt


----------



## styla33 (6. Januar 2015)

HibboTronic schrieb:


> Schade so was zu hören, hatte bis jetzt keine Probleme ob über Händler oder direkt Kontakt


Hast schon mal einen unverschuldeten Rahmenschaden reklamiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HibboTronic (6. Januar 2015)

Nein, zum Glück nur Kleinigkeiten bis jetzt gehabt.


----------



## Marathoni873 (6. Januar 2015)

*rosso19842 : Die Stützräder finde ich cool! Mit etwas Übung geht's sicher auch bald ohne. 
*
Sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen. Nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## mathijsen (6. Januar 2015)

Vorallem kann er dann auch mal in die Pedale treten...


----------



## Zipfi1977 (7. Januar 2015)

styla33 schrieb:


> Nein hab ich dann nicht mehr, hab dafür keine nerven mehr vergeuden wollen. Was ich schwach finde, und was mir dann den Rest gegebn hat hat war, dass sie mir auf die Frage, wie das sein kann dass ein normaler Händler mir den Rahmen günstiger gibt als Cube selbst, keine Antwort mehr gaben, dann war die Konversation auf einmal zu Ende.... ;-(




Natürlich bekommst du in Schliersee die Rahmen günstiger. Schließlich darf Cube seinen Händlern die Preise nicht kaputt machen.


----------



## biker5393 (31. Januar 2015)

Hey Leute !

Ich hab mir gedacht ich lass mal Fotos von meinen Cube Stereo 160 Super HPC SL 27.5 2014 da.
Was sagt ihr dazu? Gefällt es euch?

LG


----------



## HibboTronic (1. Februar 2015)

Die Farbe ist perfekt, gefällt mir. Nicht immer dieses schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scholty (1. Februar 2015)

Die Farbe hat was, jetzt noch die passenden Griffe..................


----------



## Orby (1. Februar 2015)

Finde die Grünen Farbtöne von Cube im Original klasse. 

Die roten Farbtupfer sind Geschmackssache. Schwarzmatt würde mir optisch etwas mehr zusagen.


----------



## HibboTronic (1. Februar 2015)

Ich will zu meinem neuen Fritzz Race die crossmax holen und dazu passend gelbe Pedale und griffe als farblichen akzent


----------



## salatbauchvieh (2. Februar 2015)

Noch am Schrauben, aber man kann langsam erkennen in welche Richtung das Farbschema geht. 





Ein anderes Bike hatte ich in Grüntönen aufgebaut


----------



## Tobias_B. (3. Februar 2015)

Stereo 140 HPA Race 27.5 2015 18 "


----------



## Tobias_B. (3. Februar 2015)




----------



## MatzeAtze85 (3. Februar 2015)

Leute neues Upadate von mir, hab mein Cube Hanzz Pro 2011 mal angefangen umzubauen...Auf Seite 462 habe ich euch schon mal im Sommer 2014 einen Vorgeschmack gegeben. Jetzt hab ich ne Rock Shox Boxxer R2C2 drin, nen neuen Steuersatz und nen schicken Vorbau reingehauen. Feedback erwünscht


----------



## Scholty (3. Februar 2015)

Hat was, wann ist der erste Einsatz geplant...........


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (3. Februar 2015)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, hoffe März


----------



## HibboTronic (3. Februar 2015)

Schick es teil der 2011 rahmen war mMn der schönste vom Farbe design.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeAtze85 (3. Februar 2015)

Jo finde ich auch, hab das gebraucht gekauft habs auch nur wegen dem Rahmen gekauft.


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (4. Februar 2015)

*Hab mal paar frische und bessere Fotos geschossen*


----------



## crossboss (4. Februar 2015)

heute im schön verschneiten Teutoburger Wald


----------



## Droeschmachine (5. Februar 2015)

Hier dann auch mal meins.
Im Winter Umbau der Suspension von Fox auf RockShox.
Ready for some action!


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (5. Februar 2015)

Schick, hatte mal ein XMS aber das wurde geklaut, dann musste was neues her


----------



## Freddy_1994 (7. Februar 2015)

Ist zwar schon etwas älter aber hier mal nen pic von meinen


----------



## Hindruin (11. Februar 2015)

Stereo 140 Pro und Trance x2 in Newcastle upon Tyne, dahinter the Sage.


----------



## boblike (12. Februar 2015)




----------



## All_mtn (12. Februar 2015)

Tobias_B. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 356641


Welche Rahmengröße ist das und wie groß bist du ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fregl (22. Februar 2015)

Mein Neues für 2015

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (22. Februar 2015)

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobias_B. (22. Februar 2015)

NICE!


----------



## Acid1981 (24. Februar 2015)

Schlechtes Bild, aber Hanzz wird leichter


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (24. Februar 2015)

Moin hier mal meine Wenigkeit...mein 2009er Cube Acid...


----------



## Wuerfelreiter (26. Februar 2015)

Mein schwarzer Hanzz <3 


 

 

 



Parts:

Rahmen - Cube Hanzz 2012 (black edidion)
Gabel - RockShox Totem RC2 DH Solo Air
Dämpfer- CaneCreek Double Barrel Air
LRS - DT Swiss EX 5.1D mit NN Toubless
Bremsen - Shimano Zee
Kurbel - Truvativ Descendant
KeFü - Shaman Drake
Sattelstange - Syntace P6 Carbon HiFlex
Vorbau - Spank Spike
Steuersatz - CaneCreek Angle set 1°
14,93kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeAtze85 (26. Februar 2015)

Geschoss Alter! Schickes Moped Dude...


----------



## kampf.zwerg (27. Februar 2015)

nach drei monaten ohne was zum reiten zwischen den beinen heute endlich geholt den schleifer 
cube stereo 160 hpa tm 27,5"
14,9kg mit pedalen
größe 20"


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (28. Februar 2015)

Schöne Federungeinheit! Sieht auch sehr gut aus


----------



## Livi1990 (1. März 2015)

Cube GTC SL 2014 27,5 Zoll black 'n' white mit einigen Veränderungen wie z.B. Sattelstütze, Sattel, Lenkergriffe, Pedalen usw.
Die wichtigste Änderung war der wechsel auf XT IceTek Scheiben, und das ich jetzt vorne sowie hinten 180mm Rotor habe. Enorme Bremsleistung. 

Ich mag dieses Bike echt gern, sehr bequem zu fahren, hochwertige Komponenten. Nachdem ich allerdings aus Intresse bei meinem Fachhändler ein Fully gefahren bin, mit ähnlicher Ausstattung, bereue ich es im nachhinein ein Hardtail gekauft zu haben.


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (2. März 2015)

Hey was soll denn der Mudguard hinten schützen? Das Sattelrohr? Ist zwar schön Carbon aber bringt doch nix.  Hatte auch einen dran aber ist rausgeflogen...


----------



## Livi1990 (2. März 2015)

Schütz leider überhaupt nichts, Carbon war nur rein wegen der Optik. Die Plastikguards gefallen mir nicht. Jetzt hab ich allerdings keine Verschlüsse mehr um es vorne fest zu machen. Müsste also ein neues kaufen um wieder Klettband zu haben


----------



## mathijsen (2. März 2015)

Für Klettband einfach bei Ebay oder im klassischen Kurzwarenladen schauen, falls es sowas bei euch noch gibt.


----------



## Livi1990 (2. März 2015)

Sehr gute Idee, das ich da nicht drauf gekommen bin als Ebay-Junky   . Wird aber nicht leicht zu finden, ist spezielles Klettband vom Hersteller.


----------



## HibboTronic (2. März 2015)

Kabelbinder tun es auch


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (2. März 2015)

Genau, Packung Kabelbinder 2 Euro und es läuft Hey Leute ich hab mir jetzt richtig schicke Mudguards aus England bestellt, waren zwar echt teuer aber was besseres gibts nicht. Sehen richtig geil aus kann ich nur empfehlen...http://www.rockguardz.com/mudguardz/evo2-range/rockguardz-mudguardz-cg330-evo2-286.html?___SID=U


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HibboTronic (2. März 2015)

Sehen nicht schlecht aus werde mal eins bestellen und an meinem HT testen


----------



## Livi1990 (2. März 2015)

Sehe echt Top aus und haben eine gute Größe, dagegen ist meins echt klein. Aber ich muss mich etwas zurückhalten mit Neuanschaffungen. Möchte mir ein Fully zulegen und da zählt jeder gesparte Cent. Sind deutlich teurer als Hardtail


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (2. März 2015)

Ich warte auch noch, Paket dürfte die Tage kommen, dann wird das Teil erstmal ordentlich schmutzig gemacht. Cool finde ich, dass die
Größe variable ist. Formschön sind se auch, mal sehen. 
PS: Stellst das Bike ab, kettest es fest, kommst wieder und man hat dir den Mudguard geklaut so was gab's bestimmt noch nicht


----------



## Livi1990 (2. März 2015)

Jetzt wo du es erwähnst  ich würde kräftig lachen bevor ich fluchen würde. Hab mich bis jetzt aber noch nie getraut mein Bike irgendwo abzustellen wo ich es nicht im Blick habe. Es ist nicht das wertvollste aber dennoch würde sich jeder Langfinger durchaus freuen das in die Griffel zu bekommen. Vorallem bei mir in Mannheim, die knacken jedes Schloss, auch Tagsüber. Skrupellos!


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (2. März 2015)

Ja Iserlohn ist nicht besser, guckst kurz nach links, Mudguard weg! Aber hast recht, ich stelle meine Kiste auch nie unbeaufsichtigt irgendwo ab....Lange Fahrten kommen bei mir eh nicht so in Frage mit meinem Bike. Mir wurde schon ein Cube XMS geklaut, aus der Garage...echt übelst abgefuckt so was! War ein schönes Teil, schwarz-kupfer. Echt geil...


----------



## HibboTronic (2. März 2015)

Mir haben sie damals mein Hanzz geklaut ich war nur kurz in der Post


----------



## Livi1990 (2. März 2015)

Ich habe meins grundsätzlich im Keller stehn der mit einer Stahltür gesichert ist, natürlich könnte die auch dort rein aber der Aufwand wäre extrem. Sonst fahre ich nur zur Arbeit und dort ist es immer beaufsichtigt.


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (2. März 2015)

Naja nochmal passiert das nicht


----------



## Fipslilli (3. März 2015)

Mein 16 Jahre altes CUBE neu aufgepeppt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (3. März 2015)

Schlichter Chic! Find ich immer gut, wenn aus älteren, gut erhaltenen Rahmen und Teilen sowas gemacht wird.
Ist die Gabel 'ne Manitou Axel?


----------



## Fipslilli (3. März 2015)

Danke!!
Ja genau, Manitou Axel und ich bin immer noch begeistert von Ihr.


----------



## Livi1990 (3. März 2015)

Steht da wie neu trotz 16 Jahre, Respekt.


----------



## mathijsen (3. März 2015)

Fipslilli schrieb:


> Danke!!
> Ja genau, Manitou Axel und ich bin immer noch begeistert von Ihr.


Ich war's von meiner damals nicht; war ziemlich überdämpft. Aber so war das eben mit den Einsteiger-Gabeln damals: Aufgrund der Serienstreuung musste man etwas Glück haben, ein gutes Exemplar zu bekommen. Du hattest es offenbar.

Sollte ich meine mal wieder reaktivieren, werde ich es mal mit dünnerem Öl probieren.

Die 16 Jahre wundern mich allerdings. Der Rahmen sieht mir eher so nach 2002/03 aus.


----------



## Fipslilli (3. März 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Ich war's von meiner damals nicht; war ziemlich überdämpft. Aber so war das eben mit den Einsteiger-Gabeln damals: Aufgrund der Serienstreuung musste man etwas Glück haben, ein gutes Exemplar zu bekommen. Du hattest es offenbar.
> 
> Sollte ich meine mal wieder reaktivieren, werde ich es mal mit dünnerem Öl probieren.
> 
> Die 16 Jahre wundern mich allerdings. Der Rahmen sieht mir eher so nach 2002/03 aus.


Von Anfang an war ich von dieser Gabel begeistert und musste auch feststellen, das Sie mit dem Alter gar besser geworden ist.
99´war der Kauf dieses CUBE, ich weiß es noch heute, ein Trauma meinerseits. Keller aufgebrochen, 4 Rennräder, 2 MTBs und 2 Tour-Räder gestohlen. Nur das Neuste Rennrad blieb mir, weil ich die A.......  wahrscheinlich in dieser Nacht selber gestört hatte. Naja, dieses wurde direkt auf einer Messe geschossen. Originalteile - Rahmen, Gabel, Steuersatz und der Kurbelsatz. Ich gestehe aber ein, auf Grund meiner großen Anzahl an Bikes und der Pflege haben es die Räder bei mir leicht in Würde zu altern.


----------



## EinsRakete (5. März 2015)

Fipslilli schrieb:


> Von Anfang an war ich von dieser Gabel begeistert und musste auch feststellen, das Sie mit dem Alter gar besser geworden ist.
> 99´war der Kauf dieses CUBE, ich weiß es noch heute, ein Trauma meinerseits. Keller aufgebrochen, 4 Rennräder, 2 MTBs und 2 Tour-Räder gestohlen. Nur das Neuste Rennrad blieb mir, weil ich die A.......  wahrscheinlich in dieser Nacht selber gestört hatte. Naja, dieses wurde direkt auf einer Messe geschossen. Originalteile - Rahmen, Gabel, Steuersatz und der Kurbelsatz. Ich gestehe aber ein, auf Grund meiner großen Anzahl an Bikes und der Pflege haben es die Räder bei mir leicht in Würde zu altern.



Sind trotz Hobbycharakter Gebrauchsgegenstände. 
Von daher Scheiß auf die Würde, wenn man Spass haben kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EinsRakete (5. März 2015)

Livi1990 schrieb:


> Sehr gute Idee, das ich da nicht drauf gekommen bin als Ebay-Junky   . Wird aber nicht leicht zu finden, ist spezielles Klettband vom Hersteller.



Spezielles Klettband? Fällst du auf den Werbetrick rein?


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (5. März 2015)

Jo Leute habe heute den Carbon Mudguard von Rock Guardz aus England bekommen.
Ich muss sagen, die Verarbeitung hätte schöner sein können aber was so richtig arsch ist:
Mein Vorderreifen 2,5" schleift, egal was ich verstelle.  End scheiße...Also ich frage mich, was hat das gebracht, dass ich bei der Bestellung das Modell für die Boxxer ausgewählt habe? Egal der Reifen wird eh ausgetauscht, soll alles auf 2,35" runter, dann wird der UK-Müll auch passen. Zieht's euch rein gut aussehen tut's trotzdem


----------



## kampf.zwerg (5. März 2015)

Gefällt mir nicht  
Die kurzen marsh guards sind viel schöner


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (5. März 2015)

Ja hatte ich auch nur die bringen mal gar nix außer optisch vielleicht, ganze Fresse voll mit Mud


----------



## Wuerfelreiter (5. März 2015)

http://nsmb.com/review-race-face-mud-crutch-fender/


Sehr zu emfehlen^^ Und Optisch sowie funktionell ERSTE Wahl 
Ein Fahrradschlauch und Kapelbinde bringens auch...


----------



## mathijsen (6. März 2015)

Wuerfelreiter schrieb:


> Und *Optisch* sowie funktionell *ERSTE Wahl*


Darüber lässt sich trefflich streiten...
Mir kommt so'n Lappen jedenfalls niemals an die Gabel, egal ob dort "Race Face" oder "Schwalbe Butyl" draufsteht.


----------



## ushindi (11. März 2015)

Möchte auch.. mein Cube zeigen


----------



## HibboTronic (11. März 2015)

Dann poste ich hier auch mal mein neuen fritzz.

Sorry für die miese quali!


----------



## Magnum 204 (11. März 2015)

Heute frisch erworben


----------



## salatbauchvieh (12. März 2015)

Mein Radl ist nun auch fertig für die Saison, aber wer bei Cube lässt sich solche Rahmennamen einfallen? Cube Super HPC Monocoque Advanced Twin Mold Techology, Agile Ride Geometry, Efficient Ride Control FSP 4-Link??? HIER KLICKEN,dann gibt es die Story zum Radl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HibboTronic (13. März 2015)

** kleines Foto update **


----------



## Freeko (13. März 2015)

Heute angekommen.......


----------



## Zipfi1977 (13. März 2015)

Das Fritzz is farblich schon sehr geil. Back to the roots. Erinnert stark an das Muster vom Flying Circus damals. Da stand das CUBE auch unten am Rohr.


----------



## Yberion666 (15. März 2015)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Mein Radl ist nun auch fertig für die Saison, aber wer bei Cube lässt sich solche Rahmennamen einfallen? Cube Super HPC Monocoque Advanced Twin Mold Techology, Agile Ride Geometry, Efficient Ride Control FSP 4-Link??? HIER KLICKEN,dann gibt es die Story zum Radl.



Sehr schönes Rad. Allerdings gefällt mir die rote Gabel nicht. Ich hätte die schwarz gemacht. Aber über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich nicht streiten.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (16. März 2015)

So, nun ist auch mein neues AMS 150 fertig, nachdem mir am Sting HPC der Rahmen gebrochen war, bin ich nun auf die Alu Variante und mehr Federweg umgestiegen!

Garnicht so einfach gewesen alles neu aufzubauen,
also viele Parts umgebaut bzw. vom Sting übernommen und das ist das Ergebnis:


























Neu sind:
Gabel, Reverb Stealth verbaut, kompletter Antrieb, alle Leitungen und Züge und die Lager natürlich...


----------



## tomke (20. März 2015)

Meine neues Racebike:


----------



## Tobias_B. (20. März 2015)

uuuuuaaa die Farbe is echt schwierig


----------



## Zipfi1977 (21. März 2015)

Hehehe. Ja. Geschmackssache.

Aber hast du das Rad da in den Wald getragen? Vom Auto aus oder so? Reifen sehen so sauber aus.


----------



## Rotwild85 (21. März 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ushindi (21. März 2015)

schönes 1x10. Welche Übersetzung fährst Du? Ich selbst habe 30er Kettenblatt und hinten max. 40 Bei 26" Laufrädern


----------



## Rotwild85 (21. März 2015)

Ist 1x11, 32er Kettenblatt und Kassette 10/42!


----------



## hec (21. März 2015)

was wiegt es? Sollte knapp die 8,5 unterbieten oder?


----------



## tomke (21. März 2015)

Zipfi1977 schrieb:


> Hehehe. Ja. Geschmackssache.
> 
> Aber hast du das Rad da in den Wald getragen? Vom Auto aus oder so? Reifen sehen so sauber aus.



War schön trocken bisher. Hat ja schon lange nicht mehr geregnet.


----------



## tomke (21. März 2015)

Tobias_B. schrieb:


> uuuuuaaa die Farbe is echt schwierig



Ich finds super die Farbe. Das Schwarze is ja langweilig.


----------



## Rotwild85 (21. März 2015)

Nicht ganz, hat mit Pedalen und Tacho 8,7kg!
Finde das Grüne auch richtig gut!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland-Guide (21. März 2015)

8,7 kg ist schonmal ne Ansage! Hatte vorher auch ein Carbon, Fully mit 11 kg, geht schon gut ab unterwegs! 
Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!


----------



## tomke (21. März 2015)

Rotwild85 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, hat mit Pedalen und Tacho 8,7kg!
> Finde das Grüne auch richtig gut!!




Meins wiegt 9,2 kg


----------



## Zipfi1977 (21. März 2015)

Schwarz ist das neue schwarz


----------



## boblike (22. März 2015)

Sorry für OT:
Hab jetzt ewig gesucht und bin nicht schlauer geworden.
Kann mir hier einer sagen wie hoch der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen Stereo 2014 HPC vs SHPC ist.
Und gibt es bei der Steifigkeit große Unterschiede?
Das ein SHPC so ca. 2,3 kg wiegt konnte ich oft finden, nur was der Alu Hinterbau ausmacht habe ich nur einen Wert von 3,2 kg gefunden.
Ist schon ein wenig viel oder?

Danke vorab!


----------



## kornatter (24. März 2015)

Sauerland-Guide schrieb:


> So, nun ist auch mein neues AMS 150 fertig, nachdem mir am Sting HPC der Rahmen gebrochen war, bin ich nun auf die Alu Variante und mehr Federweg umgestiegen!
> 
> Garnicht so einfach gewesen alles neu aufzubauen,
> also viele Parts umgebaut bzw. vom Sting übernommen und das ist das Ergebnis:
> ...





Wie sind die Hanz Dampf reifen so bei nassen Wurzeln? und wie ist der pannenschutzt


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (24. März 2015)

Hey,
War vorher immer Fan von NobbyNic, nun total begeistert vom Hans...
Habe den Trailstar mit Snakeskin Seitenwand vorn und hinten! 
Gerade auf Wurzeln und Schotter viel besserer Gripp!
Verschleiß und Gewicht sind mir sowas von egal! ;-)
Habe die Combi meiner Frau auch aufs Bike gemacht, sie fühlt sich nun sicherer im Trail!


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (24. März 2015)

Achso, Pannenschutz kann ich bis jetzt nur sagen - hällt!
Seit ca. 2000 km keinen Platten...


----------



## Minimi800 (25. März 2015)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem neuen Stereo 120 HPC...


----------



## battiwr (26. März 2015)

Sicher, HD nur  empfehlenswert für AM. Am Stereo hält die SG Variante schon mehr aus. 
Die ohne SG hat an mehreren Stellen Noppen angerissen mit nachträglichen Platten. Bj'13.


----------



## hitspo (26. März 2015)

SG?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fs216 (26. März 2015)

Heute geholt....yeah


----------



## Shimanoboy (26. März 2015)

Bis auf die Laufräder ist das PL-Verhältnis schon ein bisschen beängstigend.


----------



## --HANK-- (26. März 2015)

Mmmh die Farben, ich weiß ja ned so recht... Das 2013 war doch einfach das schönste


----------



## schneller Emil (26. März 2015)




----------



## lambers (26. März 2015)

Gruß Heiko


----------



## lambers (26. März 2015)

Mein 140er hab aber andere Laufräder, die originalen waren nicht meine Welt.


Gruß Heiko


----------



## siebeck (26. März 2015)

Hier mal mein 2007'er Cube LTD Team, nix dolles, aber ich mag es sehr und nach einem Vorbau-Wechsel im letzten Jahr und ein paar Feineinstellungen in Sachen Sitzposition unglaublich bequem.

Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, die sackschweren Laufräder haben auch ihre Vorteile in Sachen Stabilität und verzeihen auch mal Anfängerfehler.
Ansonsten gefällt mir einfach, das es flüsterleise ist, da macht nichts Geräusche, das macht das Radfahren in der Natur zum Genuss.


----------



## SuperSpeed (4. April 2015)

Nach laaaaangem Warten


----------



## Shimanoboy (4. April 2015)

Du bist also so einer, dem die RS-1 500€ Aufpreis wert waren  
Sieht gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSpeed (4. April 2015)

Genau   & thx


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (5. April 2015)

Hübsches Ding


----------



## HWG (7. April 2015)

Fährt sich super! Mein erstes Carbon Mountainbike.


----------



## HibboTronic (7. April 2015)

hitspo schrieb:


> SG?


Super Gravity


----------



## Yberion666 (7. April 2015)

HWG schrieb:


> Fährt sich super! Mein erstes Carbon Mountainbike.


Merkt man denn, dass man da keine konventionelle Gabel fährt? Sofern du denn dein subjektives Empfinden abschalten kannst, was ja bei der Optik schon nicht leicht fallen dürfte.


----------



## Shimanoboy (7. April 2015)

Ich glaube du verwechselst da was  HWG hat eine stink normale Fox drinne und keine RS-1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yberion666 (8. April 2015)

Shimanoboy schrieb:


> Ich glaube du verwechselst da was  HWG hat eine stink normale Fox drinne und keine RS-1.


Kann ich ja nix für, wenn die alle das gleiche Rad fahren 
Dann geht meine Frage natürlich an SuperSpeed.


----------



## NoNamE84 (8. April 2015)

Hier mal meins


----------



## SuperSpeed (8. April 2015)

Yberion666 schrieb:


> Dann geht meine Frage natürlich an SuperSpeed.


Als ehemaliger Cannondale(s) Fahrer, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, wie sich eine "konventionelle Gabel" im Vergleich dazu fährt 

Aber was soll man da schon groß merken ?
Sie geht super & schaut einfach spitze aus !

Wollte eine haben, seit sie vorgestellt wurde & bei Cube habe ich um 1000.- mehr ein ganzes Carbon HT dazu bekommen


----------



## Shimanoboy (8. April 2015)

und welche lefty hatteat du vorher ? welche gabel ist besser ?


----------



## LAforce (9. April 2015)

Wurde mal Zeit für neue "Sommerreifen" ;-)


----------



## SuperSpeed (9. April 2015)

Shimanoboy schrieb:


> und welche lefty hatteat du vorher ? welche gabel ist besser ?


Sorry, only SuperFattys


----------



## Cube-Tom (11. April 2015)

Habe heute meiner Frau ein Resterad zusammengeschraubt:
Der Rahmen, Lager und Kleinteile waren neu,
die Gabel gabs für ne Einladung zum Grillen und
der Rest lag bei mir noch rum oder gabs günstig im Bikemarkt.

Für knapp 400€ ein Analog mit nur 10,5kg Lebendgewicht :


----------



## BiG_D87 (15. April 2015)

Hallo Cube Gemeinde,

hier mal mein Stereo 140 29" HPC PRO 









Bessere Bilder habe ich im Moment leider nicht zur Hand 

Lg
D


----------



## Fipslilli (15. April 2015)

Hier ein Neu-Aufbau eines CUBE-LTD2 aus dem Jahre 2000


 2000


----------



## mathijsen (15. April 2015)

Ein Gedicht! Und schon das Zweite. Wie viele Cube-Youngtimer hast du denn noch im Keller?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fipslilli (15. April 2015)

Danke Dir, ich bin gerade dabei ein Drittes aufzubauen. Eigentlich bau ich Rennräder auf aber momentan hat mich der MTB-Virus voll im Griff.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (22. April 2015)

Hui, hätt ich ohne Schriftzüge nie als Cube erkannt. Kenne die Vintage-Modelle aber auch nicht. Saubere Arbeit!


----------



## Fipslilli (22. April 2015)

Danke Dir!
Bei diesem Rahmen waren die Schriftzüge aufgeklebt. Ich habe Sie entfernt und den Rahmen neu aufpoliert und eine dünne Schicht Lack darüber, fertig!


----------



## Team Slow Duck (24. April 2015)

So, das schöne Wetter (bis auf den nicht so schönen Wind) heute noch genutzt und ein Ründchen zum "Kartoffelturm" bei Randersacker (bissl südlich von Würzburg) gemacht, eine meiner Hausstrecken. Oben hat man die beste Aussicht aufs Maintal südlich Würzburg und kann bis zur Stadt gucken. Hier nur unbearbeitete (außer verkleinern) Bilder vom Handy.

Hohe Mauer - scheinbar kleines Cube AMS 150, ist aber 'n 22-Zöller.





Hier sieht man die wahren Dimensionen:





Oben dann Aussicht genießen und auch dem Cube eine Pause gönnen.















Da war in dunkler Vorzeit mal ne 8,8-Flak installiert. Jetzt dient der Turm nur noch als Ziel für Kletterer, Wanderer und Mauntenbeiker  An schönen Wochenendtagen kanns da oben ganz schön voll werden


----------



## boblike (25. April 2015)

Bist bestimmt ca 2m groß! ? So haben meine Räder bis ich 29er for mich entdeckt habe auch ausgesehen. 

Und jetzt halt so:


----------



## Cube-Tom (29. April 2015)

Wobei mir aber das obere trotzdem besser gefällt


----------



## schneller Emil (29. April 2015)




----------



## beppo1898 (1. Mai 2015)

Stereo 140 HPA Pro 27.5 iceblue'n black!!!!!


----------



## beppo1898 (1. Mai 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted253406 (1. Mai 2015)

Schöner Rasen. Da kann man ja Golf drauf spielen ;-)


----------



## dimidi (1. Mai 2015)

CUBE LTD SL 29" 2015


----------



## TrailsurferODW (1. Mai 2015)

Die Mud Guards sind aber auch nurvDeko bei dir, oder?!? ;-)


----------



## dimidi (1. Mai 2015)

TrailsurferODW schrieb:


> Die Mud Guards sind aber auch nurvDeko bei dir, oder?!? ;-)


Ja, genau! Mehr aus optischen Gründen...sieht man ja


----------



## LeFrankdrien (2. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem das Stereo 160 SHPC custom gestern abend bis auf kleine Einstellarbeiten fertig geworden ist, hier mal ein paar Bilder in sauberem Zustand, bevor es heute das erste Mal dem Einsatzzweck zugeführt wird:




DSC02761 by peru73, on Flickr




DSC02759 by peru73, on Flickr




DSC02760 by peru73, on Flickr




DSC02758 by peru73, on Flickr




DSC02757 by peru73, on Flickr

Und hier die Specs:




C_Stereo_SHPC_160_Specs by peru73, on Flickr

VG
peru


----------



## EvilEvo (3. Mai 2015)

Cube-Tom schrieb:


> Für knapp 400€ ein Analog mit nur 10,5kg Lebendgewicht :



 Hab meiner Freundin ein Analog aufgebaut, gleiches Prinzip, Rahmen neu, Gabel hatte ich noch über, der Rest kam vom alten Bike,
hat zwar 10,6Kg, dafür aber nur 300€ gekostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hitspo (3. Mai 2015)

HibboTronic schrieb:


> Super Gravity



Ahh, Dank dir, auch wenns schon bissl her ist


----------



## TrailsurferODW (3. Mai 2015)

Cooles Bike, Peru!!!


----------



## Cube-Tom (4. Mai 2015)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Hab meiner Freundin ein Analog aufgebaut, gleiches Prinzip, Rahmen neu, Gabel hatte ich noch über, der Rest kam vom alten Bike,
> hat zwar 10,6Kg, dafür aber nur 300€ gekostet


 
Ist das auch ein 26er ?
Auf Anhieb hab ich schon den Übeltäter erwischt: Auch wenn sie es nie merken wird aber mit Deore-Kurbeln würde bei mir kein Rad vom Band laufen, alleine das wäre mir die 100€ Aufpreis wert  
Das Reaction im Hintergrund gefällt mir aber auch sehr gut


----------



## EvilEvo (4. Mai 2015)

Ja, ist auch das 26er, hatte leider kein besseres Foto parat. Die Kurbel, ja, war halt an ihrem Rad dran, wird aber sicher noch erneuert ;-)
Danke für´s Lob meines Bikes  gefällt mir auch besser 

Hier mal ein aktuelles (und scharfes) Bild, machen werde ich aber nix mehr am Rad, nächstes Jahr ist ein neues geplant


----------



## EvilEvo (4. Mai 2015)

So, da ist mal die ganze Rasselbande. Musste das mittlere Kettenblatt der Deore Kurbel wechseln, die muss wirklich weg, so eine Frimelei 
Auf meinem Bike ist grad der Trainings-LRS mit Marathon XR. 1.5Kg zusätzliches Trainingsgewicht und ein Reifen der auf der Straße klebt^^


----------



## stonele (8. Mai 2015)

Mein Reaction mit neuem Laufradsatz. Ein paar grüne Akzente sind noch geplant.


----------



## H.R. (8. Mai 2015)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> So, da ist mal die ganze Rasselbande. Musste das mittlere Kettenblatt der Deore Kurbel wechseln, die muss wirklich weg, so eine Frimelei
> Auf meinem Bike ist grad der Trainings-LRS mit Marathon XR. 1.5Kg zusätzliches Trainingsgewicht und ein Reifen der auf der Straße klebt^^
> Anhang anzeigen 383828


Na die kenne ich doch
Hoffentlich fahren wir bald mal wieder ne Runde.....habe sogar eine Trainingspartnerin für Deine bessere Hälfte gefunden.


----------



## EvilEvo (8. Mai 2015)

Die beiden müssten sich halt mal auf halber Strecke von Bernburg nach Wolfen treffen 
Meine holde Maid fährt ja jetzt auch Rennrad, das darf hier nur nicht rein^^


----------



## Team Slow Duck (10. Mai 2015)

boblike schrieb:


> Bist bestimmt ca 2m groß! ? So haben meine Räder bis ich 29er for mich entdeckt habe auch ausgesehen.



Fast, 1,95. Insofern bin ich auch mit meinem 29er Hardtail (Reaction GTC in 23") sehr glücklich, da stimmen die Proportionen viel eher als bei kleinen Rahmenhöhen und ich fühl mich auch sehr wohl auf dem Bock.




stonele schrieb:


> Mein Reaction mit neuem Laufradsatz. Ein paar grüne Akzente sind noch geplant.



He, fast mein Reaction (hab auch den 2014er GTC in black'n'grey'n'white) - nur der weiße Sattel wirkt ein wenig aus der Reihe tanzend. Weißer Vorbau und weiße Sattelstütze wären doch ein cooles optisches Tuning und verstärken den Schwarz-Weiß-Kontrast.


----------



## stonele (11. Mai 2015)

So sah es mal mit weißer Sattelstütze aus. Allerdings noch alter LRS und alter weißer Sattel. Ich habe einen Austauschrahmen bekommen - deshalb sind die alten Anbauteile meist mit einem blauen Farbanteil.
Am liebsten hätte ich einen grünen Sattel und grünen Vorbau - so ein Cannondale-Grün. Beides gibt es nur leider nicht. Vorbau habe ich schon überlegt selber zu lackieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EinsRakete (12. Mai 2015)

stonele schrieb:


> So sah es mal mit weißer Sattelstütze aus. Allerdings noch alter LRS und alter weißer Sattel. Ich habe einen Austauschrahmen bekommen - deshalb sind die alten Anbauteile meist mit einem blauen Farbanteil.
> Am liebsten hätte ich einen grünen Sattel und grünen Vorbau - so ein Cannondale-Grün. Beides gibt es nur leider nicht. Vorbau habe ich schon überlegt selber zu lackieren.



Probier es doch mal mit der Foliatec Sprühfolie. Die gibt es auch in giftigem Grün.


----------



## madmaxmatt (13. Mai 2015)

Ich darf auch mal kurz... Hatte mir 2014 das Stereo Pro 29 gekauft. War mit der Reba RL recht unzufrieden, habe sie nicht dazu bekommen, wirklich gut anzusprechen. Also gegen eine Pike Solo Air getauscht. Der Geometrie geschuldet, habe ich sie von 140 auf 130mm getravelt. Wäre wohl lt. Händler auch mit 140mm gegangen, aber da wird mir die Position dann wirklich zu aufrecht und außerdem würde sie dann nicht mehr gut zu den 120mm am Hinterbau passen. 

Die Reifen habe ich auf Tubeless umgerüstet. Der Lenker wird demnächst durch einen breiteren Riser ersetzt (dann kommen auch andere Griffe dran  ) . Den Vorbau werde ich dann evtl. gegen einen kürzeren tauschen. Das Rad ist eh am oberen Ende von dem, was ich fahren kann, würde es nächstes mal in M statt in L kaufen.

Da ich noch ein 29er HT habe sehe ich den Kauf des 120er Stereos als Fehler... ich hätte gleich das 140er kaufen sollen, was meinem Einsatzgebiet (Trails im Schwarzwald) eher angemessen ist. Ich habe wenig Zeit und möchte Spaß haben auf dem Bike. Für gelegentliche Marathons kann ich dann das HT nehmen. Mit dem Einbau der 130er Pike habe ich einen Kompromiss geschaffen. Nun passt mir das Rad wunderbar. Die Pike hat das Rad zu einem schnellen Trailbike gemacht. Sie spricht echt gut an, ist super steif und funktioniert einfach tadellos. Eine Offenbarung nach der Reba...

Das Rad ist mit über 13kg leider etwas zu schwer, d.h. da muss ich noch nacharbeiten. Die Laufräder sind schon tubeless und da werde ich auch nichts mehr ändern, aber Sattel, Lenker und Kurbel müssen noch dran glaube. Werde es, sobald die XT2016 verfügbar ist, auf 1fach umrüsten


----------



## Wies (13. Mai 2015)

Der Lenker wird nach der morgigen Ausfahrt wohl noch etwas gekürzt. Der hintere Reifen ist mit mit Joe's tubeless monitert - hoffentlich hälts!  Ach ja: ist ein 2013er LTD Pro


----------



## avus50 (14. Mai 2015)

hier mal meins, aus 2014.....


----------



## NaitsirhC (15. Mai 2015)

Meins geht jetzt in die 5. Saison. Letztes Jahr war biketechnisch bisher der Höhepunkt. Hab ein paar Monate in Reichweite der Alpen gelebt und die Gelegenheiten ausgiebig genutzt. Ne neue Gabel gab's auch noch.


----------



## boblike (15. Mai 2015)

Wie toll sieht das denn aus, hoffe ich kann dieses Jahr auch so was machen. Ende Juni das erste mal in Saalbach, nur mache ich mir ein wenig sorgen ums Material. Will ja schon mein Rad fahren, aber letztes Jahr in der Lenzer Heide hat es voll gelitten und war nach einem Tag mit vielen Steinschlägen überseht.


----------



## NaitsirhC (15. Mai 2015)

Ich hab am Unterrohr durchsichtige Schutzfolie aus ner KFZ Werkstatt, da gab es bisher keine Probleme. An den Felgen und Speichen sieht man es allerdings schon deutlich, was sich aber wohl eher nicht vermeiden lässt, gehört halt dazu bzw. mit der Zeit gewöhnt man sich dran


----------



## avus50 (15. Mai 2015)

An den Steinschlàgen sieht man, dass das Bike auch genutzt wird.
Wenn es schön aussehen soll, dann ist der Platz im Wohnzimmer wohl am besten.


----------



## EinsRakete (15. Mai 2015)

boblike schrieb:


> Wie toll sieht das denn aus, hoffe ich kann dieses Jahr auch so was machen. Ende Juni das erste mal in Saalbach, nur mache ich mir ein wenig sorgen ums Material. Will ja schon mein Rad fahren, aber letztes Jahr in der Lenzer Heide hat es voll gelitten und war nach einem Tag mit vielen Steinschlägen überseht.



Du hast ein Sportgerät! Dieses wird entsprechend genutzt und da bleibt sowas nicht aus. 
Wer damit nicht leben kann sollte Briefmarken sammeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avus50 (16. Mai 2015)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Du hast ein Sportgerät! Dieses wird entsprechend genutzt und da bleibt sowas nicht aus.
> Wer damit nicht leben kann sollte Briefmarken sammeln.


recht hat er ;-)


----------



## boblike (16. Mai 2015)

Wo ihr recht habt, habt ihr recht!


----------



## Guerill0 (17. Mai 2015)

Neuer LRS kommt noch und dann bin ich rundum zufrieden. Auch der Radium Expert macht mittlerweile einen hervorragenden Job, schön fluffig das Teil


----------



## Peppi84 (18. Mai 2015)

einmal old fashioned bitte...Stereo Race 2011. Imho eines der tollsten spassgeräte und nicht nur weils meines ist. Einige Dinge wurden Getauscht, Vorbau sixpack sam 60mm, Lenker Syntace high 10 760mm, Revelation vom 2step auf dual air umgebaut..absenkung brauch kein mensch, lockout ist geblieben. Saint Pedale, C-guide kefü, Kindshock Lev Dx 380mm, neue odi griffe um den Remote als klemme zu nutzen.

Reifen sinds immernoch die fat albert 2.4er wobei mir der grip vorn noch nicht ganz passt, daher bald vorn magic mary oder hans dampf, hinten bleiben die albert, grip reicht aus und rollwiederstand geht in ordnung. Felgen könnten etwas weiter sein um notube zu fahren aber reichen für tour und trail vollkommen, auch drops von 1,5m ins flache bisher ohne probleme bestanden.


----------



## z18646 (28. Mai 2015)

Mein neues Spielzeug nach AMS 150 SHPC


----------



## Yberion666 (28. Mai 2015)

Schönes Gerät zum Ballern. Nur die Farbe wäre mir auf Dauer zu anstrengend ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avus50 (28. Mai 2015)




----------



## MilkyWayne (29. Mai 2015)

hier mal mein neues spielzeug, geputzte Bilder von der Antriebsseite folgen nach den ausstehenden kleinen umbauten


----------



## Zerzal (31. Mai 2015)

Hier mal mein Spaßmacher. 
Geändert hab ich bis jetzt Lenker, Griffe und Bremsen.


----------



## Orby (1. Juni 2015)

Mal mein Schmuckstück heute in Bad Hindelang, aber die schlimmen Sachen mal ausgelassen besser.





@Zerzal Hol Dir die K-Edge Gravity Cap fürs Garmin. Da schmerzen ja die Augen bei Deiner Befestigung


----------



## Zerzal (1. Juni 2015)

@Orby 
Erstaunlicherweise finde ich es gar nicht so dramatisch. Könnte mich glatt dran gewöhnen. 
Aber es ist nur ne vorübergehend lösung.


----------



## DaKing (8. Juni 2015)

Cube Stereo 140 SHPC Race am Morgen über Göflan. Schön wars 

PS: Das weiße an den Hans Dampfs ist echter Marmor. Edler Dreck am Rad...


----------



## --HANK-- (9. Juni 2015)

Stereo in Action - Saalbach Hinterglemm


----------



## the_simon (9. Juni 2015)

--HANK-- schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 394183 Anhang anzeigen 394184 Anhang anzeigen 394185 Stereo in Action - Saalbach Hinterglemm


 
Milkaline? War vor kurzem auch schon da


----------



## Hatchet666 (10. Juni 2015)

Moin zusammen, bin neu hier und hab mir dieses Jahr ein Cube LTD Race gegönnt...


----------



## --HANK-- (10. Juni 2015)

the_simon schrieb:


> Milkaline? War vor kurzem auch schon da



Richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrissT23 (11. Juni 2015)

So hier auch mal mein AMS 125!


----------



## ms1602 (13. Juni 2015)

So der erste Tag mit dem neuen gebrauchten, war ganz gut. Heute noch vorsichtig weil nur in T-Shirt und kurzer Hose, aber wie früher schon Feuer gefangen. Denke ich bleibe dabei.


----------



## EinsRakete (16. Juni 2015)

ChrissT23 schrieb:


> So hier auch mal mein AMS 125!
> Anhang anzeigen 394631 Anhang anzeigen 394632


Hast du dein Bike gegen das Auto geschmissen?


----------



## ChrissT23 (16. Juni 2015)

Ne mir hat vor kurzem wer die Vorfahrt genommen die Front ist auch komplett kaputt


----------



## Truk (20. Juni 2015)

AMS 130 - 2011 - Mein neues Gebrauchtes!


----------



## Truk (20. Juni 2015)

Hier das Bild...


----------



## ms1602 (20. Juni 2015)

Krass könnte mein neues gebrauchtes sein. War heute auf den IsarTrail. Viel Spass mit dem neuen sportgerät.


----------



## Truk (20. Juni 2015)

Geh mal bitte zur Seite! Man sieht ja nix!
Meines kommt auch aus München, aber schau mal genau hin, hab ein paar farbliche Veränderungen vorgenommen und ein anderer LRS!


----------



## ms1602 (20. Juni 2015)

Truk schrieb:


> Geh mal bitte zur Seite! Man sieht ja nix!
> Meines kommt auch aus München, aber schau mal genau hin, hab ein paar farbliche Veränderungen vorgenommen und ein anderer LRS!





 
Mit Sonne, bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Truk (20. Juni 2015)

Sehr schön! FAST so schön wie meines!


----------



## ms1602 (20. Juni 2015)

Ansichtssache !


----------



## Andi1984 (20. Juni 2015)

Hier mal mein Neues


----------



## EinsRakete (20. Juni 2015)

Andi1984 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Neues



Ist 1984 dein Baujahr? Wenn ja , aus welchem nachvollziehbarem Grund dieser Klopper von Rad?


----------



## Andi1984 (20. Juni 2015)

Um es kurz zu halten macht einfach Spaß damit zu Fahren, will jetzt auch keine E-Bike Diskussion auslösen die hatte ich schon zu genüge


----------



## EinsRakete (21. Juni 2015)

Andi1984 schrieb:


> Um es kurz zu halten macht einfach Spaß damit zu Fahren, will jetzt auch keine E-Bike Diskussion auslösen die hatte ich schon zu genüge



Dann werde ich deinem Wunsch mal entsprechen und die Diskussion nicht entfachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (21. Juni 2015)

Andi1984 schrieb:


> Um es kurz zu halten macht einfach Spaß damit zu Fahren, will jetzt auch keine E-Bike Diskussion auslösen die hatte ich schon zu genüge


Ich nicht..... Ne spass 
Was ist denn da auf dem Oberrohr? Ein Radio?


----------



## Scholty (21. Juni 2015)

Das hat irgend wie was und sieht super aus.

Das ist bestimmt kein Radio, da ist ein Windrad drin um Energie zur Reichweitenverlängerung zu gewinnen.


----------



## DaKing (21. Juni 2015)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Ist 1984 dein Baujahr? Wenn ja , aus welchem nachvollziehbarem Grund dieser Klopper von Rad?



Als ob er irgendeinen für dich Nase nachvollziehbaren Grund bräuchte um irgendwas in seinem Leben zu tun. Weil er Spaß dran hat, und die nötige Kohle. Der Thread Überschrift lautet auch "Zeig her eure Cubes", nicht zeigt her eure Rechtfertigung für irgendwelche Forenhanseln.


----------



## saxoholic (21. Juni 2015)

Ich tippe auf ein Mega-Faltschloss. Als Gegengewicht zum Akku und zum Schutz von diesem . 
... und solange Andi1984 ja auch nicht antwortet, ist es ja auch keine Diskussion, sondern nur mehrere Monologe.


----------



## EinsRakete (21. Juni 2015)

DaKing schrieb:


> Als ob er irgendeinen für dich Nase nachvollziehbaren Grund bräuchte um irgendwas in seinem Leben zu tun. Weil er Spaß dran hat, und die nötige Kohle. Der Thread Überschrift lautet auch "Zeig her eure Cubes", nicht zeigt her eure Rechtfertigung für irgendwelche Forenhanseln.



Beruhige dich mal!
Gibt ja durchaus Leute die Sowas nutzen, weil sie ne Einschränkung Haben, sonst zu wenig Zeit haben um trainiert durch den Wald zu ballern.
Also immer mit der Ruhe Forenhansel!


----------



## Wies (21. Juni 2015)

DaKing schrieb:


> Als ob er irgendeinen für dich Nase nachvollziehbaren Grund bräuchte um irgendwas in seinem Leben zu tun. Weil er Spaß dran hat, und die nötige Kohle. Der Thread Überschrift lautet auch "Zeig her eure Cubes", nicht zeigt her eure Rechtfertigung für irgendwelche Forenhanseln.


----------



## SuperSpeed (21. Juni 2015)

Mein Cube ist nun auch fertig 

Habe die _weniger hübschen Teile_ ausgetauscht & nebenbei das Gewicht auf *9,52 kg* (o.Pedale) gebracht 

















mehr Fotos in meinem Album


----------



## Truk (21. Juni 2015)

SuperSpeed schrieb:


> Mein Cube ist nun auch fertig
> 
> Habe die _weniger hübschen Teile_ ausgetauscht & nebenbei das Gewicht auf *9,52 kg* (o.Pedale) gebracht


Bin zwar kein Carbon-Fan, aber das ist wirklich bildhübsch! Kein Bike von der Stange!


----------



## Concardora (21. Juni 2015)

Hallo  

Anbei die zwei Modelle ,die bei uns daheim wohnen .
Das Blaue Analog  ist meins, noch recht neu und ich bin verliebt .

Das rot -schwarze Aim gehört dem Liebsten , ist ca 1 Jahr alt .
Ich habe es mir sehr oft geliehen um auf Arbeit zu fahren . Da er Angst hatte das es gestohlen wird, ob wohl ich es in meinem Büro stehen habe , sagte ich irgendwann ich würde es auch mit ins Bett nehmen . Naja , dabei ist das Bild entstanden .


----------



## EinsRakete (21. Juni 2015)

Concardora schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Anbei die zwei Modelle ,die bei uns daheim wohnen .
> Das Blaue Analog  ist meins, noch recht neu und ich bin verliebt .
> ...



Das Blau ist ja mal richtig schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Concardora (21. Juni 2015)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Das Blau ist ja mal richtig schick!



Merci  
Ich hab mich auch sofort begeistern können , obwohl ich eigentlich so leuchtende Farben nicht besonders mag .


----------



## Zerzal (22. Juni 2015)

Hier mal meine beiden 15er Modelle.....


 


Edit:  HPA 160 Race / Acid 29


----------



## Maibauer (23. Juni 2015)

Hier mal mein 29 stereo
Nach den ersten kleineren umbauten.

Freu mich jedesmal wenn ich drauf sitze


----------



## Maibauer (23. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Hier mal meine beiden 15er Modelle.....
> Anhang anzeigen 398115 Anhang anzeigen 398116
> Edit:  HPA 160 Race / Acid 29


Was für eine Manitou ist das im 29er ? Zufrieden ? Oder doch eher die RockShox ?
Schöne Bikes


----------



## Zerzal (23. Juni 2015)

Maibauer schrieb:


> Was für eine Manitou ist das im 29er ? Zufrieden ? Oder doch eher die RockShox ?
> Schöne Bikes


Danke

Laut Cube eine M30 Air... Aber auf der Manitou page finde ich die nicht. Vermutlich eine umgelabelte für Cube? Die Match vieleicht? Ich weiss es nicht. 

Die Manitou ist ganz ok für s HT aber bevorzugen, immer die RockShox.... 
Aber der vergleich ist mehr als faul... Günstige 100er M30 Air gegen ne 160er Pike, die preislich fast auf dem Niveau des 29er spielt... 


Was hast du da für Griffe an deinem Stereo?  geile Farbe übrigens


----------



## Maibauer (23. Juni 2015)

Ja die Farbe ist Geil 
Erinnert mich an NVIDIA ......
Die ich am PC als Favorit habe 

Das Sind Ergon Griffe GE1 Griffe in der Team Edition ......
Also ich muss sagen das die Manitou Marvel Expert bei mir ein super Job macht nur der Dämpfer Radium Expert wäre evtl noch ein Teil was ich tauschen würde.
Hab nur im Moment kein Geld mehr da ich fast 8 Monate durch ne Op kaum Geld bekommen habe. Also erstmal kleinere Dinge erledigen 

Hier sieht man sie noch etwas besser


----------



## Wies (23. Juni 2015)

Die Manitou Marvel Expert an meinem 29er Cube Hardtail scheint vom Innenleben her ne Marvel Comp zu sein (verbaute Dämpfereinheit). Bin aber auch sehr zufrieden damit.

Schickes Stereo übrigens!


----------



## Maibauer (23. Juni 2015)

Danke

Sollte halt Alu Rahmen sein, Carbon ist mir zu anfällig
Habe selber gerade 100kg und da wollte ich Alu , das schränkt die Auswahl enorm ein.
Also hab ich erstmal die Budget Version genommen, Hauptsache den Alu Rahmen
Den resst werde ich dann nach und nach noch tauschen
Aber bin nach dem tausch des Sattel , des Laufradsatzes, der Kasette , der Griffe und der Bremsanlage schon mehr als zufrieden.
Hab nur beim letzten Bike die Bremsleitung gekürzt und nun ist sie zu kurz für das Stereo am Unterrohr zu verlegen
Werde sie noch gegen Grüne tauschen und dann richtig verlegen .....
Freu mich jedesmal wenn ich drauf sitze


----------



## Zerzal (23. Juni 2015)

Team Edition... Alles klar... hab mich schon gefragt was das für komische Ergon sind... habe ich auch noch nie gesehen.... Die Klemmung wirkt auf deinem Bild als könnte man sie gleich auch als Nothammer benutzen...

Bevor du den Dämpfer tauscht, würd ich mal noch a bissel mit dem Luftdruck spielen....

Edit: Bist auch schon dem tausch Wahn verfallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maibauer (23. Juni 2015)

Also unzufrieden bin ich nicht , es wäre nur wenn mal Geld  da wäre ( Bei Zwei Kinder und nen normalen Job eher selten  )  noch auf der Liste.
Aber für das Geld ist das Fahrwerk echt Top. Hängt sicherlich auch vom Fahrprofil und dem Fahrergewicht ab....
Ja die Klemmung ist schon sehr Massiv aber hat auch vorteile , Kann als Nothammer genutzt werden , es verrutscht nix und man kann das sehr gut zum umgreifen im uphill nutzen. 

Naja bin ein Schrauber, egal ob PC , Auto oder Bike , original kann jeder 

Und durch die Budget Version war von vornherein klar das die Laufräder und die Bremsanlage getauscht werden.


----------



## Zerzal (23. Juni 2015)

Genau! Normal ist langweilig, wie Sex im Schlafzimmer.... 

Bin auch immer bissel am Basteln.....  Für die Kids bastle ich einfach gleich mit, dann fällt das nicht so auf wenn da öfter mal Pakete kommen...


----------



## Maibauer (23. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Genau! Normal ist langweilig, wie Sex im Schlafzimmer....
> 
> Bin auch immer bissel am Basteln.....  Für die Kids bastle ich einfach gleich mit, dann fällt das nicht so auf wenn da öfter mal Pakete kommen...



Mein kleinste hat jetzt auch ein Laufrad/Fahrrad Kombi bekommen und der große ein 18" Trek  
Nur die Frau mault noch.... aber die fährt eh kaum . Das Trekking Bike von ihr wird auch nur 4 mal im Monat bewegt die muss erstmal warten


----------



## Zerzal (23. Juni 2015)

Maibauer schrieb:


> Mein kleinste hat jetzt auch ein Laufrad/Fahrrad Kombi bekommen und der große ein 18" Trek
> Nur die Frau mault noch.... aber die fährt eh kaum . Das Trekking Bike von ihr wird auch nur 4 mal im Monat bewegt die muss erstmal warten


Cool... Ist ja witzig... Geht mir ganz ähnlich.


----------



## boblike (23. Juni 2015)

Vorher


 

Nachher


----------



## Soldi (24. Juni 2015)

boblike schrieb:


> Vorher
> Anhang anzeigen 398538
> 
> Nachher
> Anhang anzeigen 398539


Hast Du ein Frameset oder den Rahmen einzeln gekauft?
Das 2013er Super HPC 160 SLT sieht man hier nicht oft.
Gruß Soldi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (24. Juni 2015)

Frame set und 2014er HPC Komplett Bike. Aus zwei mach eins und den HPC Rahmen im bikemarkt.mtb-news.de verkauft. 
Und schon hat man ein SHPC fürn schmalen Taler.


----------



## DaKing (24. Juni 2015)

Maibauer schrieb:


> Hier mal mein 29 stereo
> Nach den ersten kleineren umbauten.



Schönes Teil - aber sag mal, findest du die Bremsverlegung am Hinterbau nicht ziemlich "verwegen"? Das würde ich definitiv anders lösen, nämlich an der unteren Kettenstrebe entlang und dann am Unterrohr zum Lenker...

So wie es jetzt ist knallst du dir einen Gegenstand am/im Hinterrad (kleiner Ast, Stein, ...) zuallererst auf die völlig unfixierte Bremsleitung.


----------



## chemograph (24. Juni 2015)

DaKing schrieb:


> Schönes Teil - aber sag mal, findest du die Bremsverlegung am Hinterbau nicht ziemlich "verwegen"? Das würde ich definitiv anders lösen, nämlich an der unteren Kettenstrebe entlang und dann am Unterrohr zum Lenker...
> 
> So wie es jetzt ist knallst du dir einen Gegenstand am/im Hinterrad (kleiner Ast, Stein, ...) zuallererst auf die völlig unfixierte Bremsleitung.


Er hat doch geschrieben, dass es ein Provisorium ist,  da er die Bremsanlage von einem anderen Bike übernommen hat.  
Nur meistens halten Provisorien am längsten


----------



## trail_fuchs (24. Juni 2015)

Bin auch bei der (vorerst) finalen Ausbaustufe angekommen


----------



## Denyodp (24. Juni 2015)

Maibauer schrieb:


> Was für eine Manitou ist das im 29er ? Zufrieden ? Oder doch eher die RockShox ?
> Schöne Bikes



Die am Acid verbaute Manitou M30 Air ist eine für Cube gelabelte Manitou Marvel LTD. Ich hatte das direkt bei Manitou mal angefragt. 



> Am 17.03.2015 um 10:28 schrieb TechsupportEU:
> Hello dennis ,
> Your m30 is a marvel LTD , this M30is made for cube only!
> Please look for marvel LTD manual on our website , www.hayescomponents.com
> Thank you for contacting hayes technical support


----------



## Maibauer (24. Juni 2015)

Denyodp schrieb:


> Die am Acid verbaute Manitou M30 Air ist eine für Cube gelabelte Manitou Marvel LTD. Ich hatte das direkt bei Manitou mal angefragt.


Dann ist es die günstigste , die ist halt nicht mit einer epert oder Pro zu vergleichen... 
Tut es aber für den Anfang auch. Aber mit meiner Expert bin ich eigentlich super zufrieden. Denke nicht das sich ein tausch unterhalb einer Fox Revolution lohnen würde.


----------



## Shimanoboy (24. Juni 2015)

Fox Revolution


----------



## Vahly (24. Juni 2015)

Nix besondes aber hier mal meine beiden


----------



## Alexhazard (29. Juni 2015)

Maibauer schrieb:


> Hier mal mein 29 stereo
> Nach den ersten kleineren umbauten.
> 
> Freu mich jedesmal wenn ich drauf sitze


Die Bremsleitungsverlegung hinten ist aber nicht wirklich Dein Ernst, oder?!


----------



## Zerzal (29. Juni 2015)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Die Bremsleitungsverlegung hinten ist aber nicht wirklich Dein Ernst, oder?!


Ich bin mal gespannt wie oft er das noch gefragt wird, obwohl er geschrieben hat das es Provisorisch ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexhazard (29. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt wie oft er das noch gefragt wird, obwohl er geschrieben hat das es Provisorisch ist...


Das muss ich wohl überlesen haben. mh...


----------



## Zerzal (29. Juni 2015)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Das muss ich wohl überlesen haben. mh...


Kann's geben.....


----------



## DaKing (29. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt wie oft er das noch gefragt wird, obwohl er geschrieben hat das es Provisorisch ist...


Er hat es irgendwo vier Posts unter dem Photo geschrieben, deswegen fällt es auch nicht auf...


----------



## Zerzal (29. Juni 2015)

DaKing schrieb:


> Er hat es irgendwo vier Posts weiter unten geschrieben, deswegen fällt es auch nicht auf....


Mag sein das dass nicht so ersichtlich ist..... Dennoch bin ich gespannt.


----------



## Alexhazard (30. Juni 2015)

Will auch mal mein "Old school" Bike reinstellen. 26", Hammerschmidt und 16,60kg. Trotzdem tourentauglich mit ordenlich Steifigkeit und Reservern bergab! Bergauf geht's halt erwas langsamer, aber ich lass mich ja nicht hetzen! ;-)


----------



## Maibauer (1. Juli 2015)

Die Leitung ist schon Fixiert ....
Komme nur im Moment nicht mal zum Fahren.......
Job wechsel , Kinder Krank, nächste op steht an.....
Dieses Jahr läuft nicht so gut für mich. Aber wird noch gemacht. Stört ja auch das Gesamtbild


----------



## Zerzal (1. Juli 2015)

Maibauer schrieb:


> Die Leitung ist schon Fixiert ....
> Komme nur im Moment nicht mal zum Fahren.......
> Job wechsel , Kinder Krank, nächste op steht an.....
> Dieses Jahr läuft nicht so gut für mich. Aber wird noch gemacht. Stört ja auch das Gesamtbild


Gute Besserung und auf bessere Zeiten


----------



## n_mann (2. Juli 2015)

Mein Stereo + ich auf dem höchsten Berg im "Norden"


----------



## Maibauer (2. Juli 2015)

Wollte ich anfang August auch hin.... 
Verwandschaft wohnt nicht weit...
Leider Werde ich in einer Woche operiert und kann dann für 8-12 Wochen nicht Biken. Somit muss ich das verschieben.
Farbe ist Nice ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Truk (3. Juli 2015)

n_mann schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 401054 Mein Stereo + ich auf dem höchsten Berg im "Norden"


Wie viel Uhr war's da? Tolle Stimmung!


----------



## Alexhazard (4. Juli 2015)

Mein neues Projekt:


----------



## lycan (5. Juli 2015)

Oh, da bin ich mal gespannt – das war nämlich genau auch mein Projekt über Winter.


----------



## DarKXStaR (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte auch mal mein Bike Präsentieren, dass nach diversen
Umbauten fast fertig ist (aber nur fast  wenn das liebe Geld nicht wäre )

Es ist schon etwas älter und zwar aus dem Jahre 2013 wo die Diskussion
26 Zoll oder 27,5 gerade erst begann. Damals entschied ich mich aus Gewichts
gründen für das 26 Zoll!

Es ist ein AMS 150 Super HPC Race. Damals Original auf ca. 12,85 Kg mit Pedale.

Mein Ziel: Viel Federweg bei leichtem Gewicht und keine Einschränkungen in den
Reifen (Nobby Nic 2.35) sowie der Zuverlässigkeit.

Umbauten:
Komplett 3 Fach XTR
Laufradsatz Mavic Crossmax SLR
Tubless (mit Milch)
Neuer Lenker Carbon von Syntace (760mm)
Vorbau 60mm Ritchey WCS
Sattelstütze Carbon von Crank Brother
Sattel Selle Italia SLR Carbon
Pedale Crank Brother Egg Beather Titan ;-)
Griffe von Specialized! (Passte farblich am besten!)

Momentan bin ich auf genau 11,10 Kg.


 



Für ein Feedback würde ich mich freuen... Oder vielleicht ein paar Tipps um unter 11 Kg zu kommen!


----------



## Zerzal (5. Juli 2015)

DarKXStaR schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte auch mal mein Bike Präsentieren, dass nach diversen
> Umbauten fast fertig ist (aber nur fast  wenn das liebe Geld nicht wäre )
> ...


Cooles AMS..... 
Nur die Kurbel passt in meinem Augen Optisch gar nicht ins Bild.


----------



## EvilEvo (6. Juli 2015)

Ich finde die Kurbel super an dem Bike, dafür gefällt mir der Laufradsatz nicht  aber so ist das eben.

Ist ein schöner Aufbau und mit gutem Gewicht, der LRS hätte halt noch ne Menge Potenzial, halten die Mavics? Wie lange fährst du den LRS schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n_mann (6. Juli 2015)

Truk schrieb:


> Wie viel Uhr war's da? Tolle Stimmung!



Das war im Mai gegen 20:30 Uhr.
Die Sonne ging gerade unter.

Kleiner Tipp für alle die mal auf den Brocken fahren wollen.
Am besten so fahren dass man gegen 19:30 Uhr oder später oben ankommt. Dann ist der Ansturm der Tagestouristen weg und man muss nicht für ein Foto am Brockenstein anstehen.


----------



## DarKXStaR (6. Juli 2015)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ich finde die Kurbel super an dem Bike, dafür gefällt mir der Laufradsatz nicht  aber so ist das eben.
> 
> Ist ein schöner Aufbau und mit gutem Gewicht, der LRS hätte halt noch ne Menge Potenzial, halten die Mavics? Wie lange fährst du den LRS schon?


Die Mavics halten sind in der 2 Saison und geschont werden sie nicht . Die haben ein Gewicht von 1440 g war ich für ein All Mountain auch skeptisch aber alles gut... mit dem Umbau habe ich alleine 0,6 kg eingespart zu dem Original von DT Swiss von Cube.


----------



## EvilEvo (6. Juli 2015)

hatte die SLR schwerer in Erinnerung, da geht dann doch nicht mehr viel. 
Habe selbst mit Mavic nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, aber wenn du zufrieden bist, sollte der LRS doch bleiben.


----------



## Zerzal (6. Juli 2015)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ich finde die Kurbel super an dem Bike, dafür gefällt mir der Laufradsatz nicht  aber so ist das eben.


Genau.... Geschmäcker sind zum Glück verschieden...
Ich finde den LRS wiederum sehr ansprechend..... Nicht so 0815....
Die Kurbel ist sicher super. Keine Frage. Nur für mich die falsche Farbe....


----------



## Seppelmich (9. Juli 2015)

Weil es hier so selten zu sehen ist: Mein 2014er Sting 140 Pro 29


----------



## Truk (9. Juli 2015)

DarKXStaR schrieb:


> ...Es ist ein AMS 150 Super HPC Race. Damals Original auf ca. 12,85 Kg mit Pedale...


Sehr schönes Teil! Mir gefällt's!


----------



## mathijsen (10. Juli 2015)

Seppelmich schrieb:


> Weil es hier so selten zu sehen ist: Mein 2014er Sting 140 Pro 29


Schönes Teil. Schade, dass Cube keine 29er mit 140mm in Alu mehr anbietet.

BTW: Rote Teile an dem ansonsten silber-gelbgrünen Rad sind zwar nicht verboten...


----------



## Seppelmich (10. Juli 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Schönes Teil. Schade, dass Cube keine 29er mit 140mm in Alu mehr anbietet.
> 
> BTW: Rote Teile an dem ansonsten silber-gelbgrünen Rad sind zwar nicht verboten...



Cube scheint ja bei den 2016er Stereos wieder vermehrt auf Alu zu setzen. Mal sehen, was da so kommt.

Hehe, die KS-Stütze mit dem roten Eloxal hatte ich noch rumliegen. Nach dem Einbau hat mir die grün-rote Farbkombi gut gefallen, was ich dann nach und nach noch weiter ausgebaut habe. Erinnert mich irgendwie an einen saftigen Apfel. 

Ich mag Äpfel.


----------



## Maibauer (10. Juli 2015)

Ja hätte auch gern mehr Auswahl an Alu Rahmen gehabt .... Leider gab es in den 15er Modellen nicht viele ..
Halte nicht viel von Carbon... 
Daher bei mir auch nur das 120mm Stereo .


----------



## Soldi (10. Juli 2015)

Seppelmich schrieb:


> Cube scheint ja bei den 2016er Stereos wieder vermehrt auf Alu zu setzen. Mal sehen, was da so kommt.


So lange ein Carbon-Stereo mit 160/160mm übrig bleibt welches gut aussieht ist mir das egal! Mein Moto bleibt Carbon statt Kondition.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppelmich (10. Juli 2015)

@Maibauer 
120mm hätten mir definitiv auch gereicht. Das "Haben-wollen" war bei mir bei 140mm und Fox Federelementen einfach größer. Bin mir sicher, dass deine Marvel einen hervorragenden Job macht. Am Hardtail fahre ich eine Tower Pro 29 von Manitou und war von Anfang an begeistert. 

@Soldi 
Da wird dich Cube mit Sicherheit nicht enttäuschen. Grundsätzlich halte ich Carbon für einen äußerst fähigen Werkstoff. Ich hab da eher ein Problem mit dem nicht unerheblichen Preisunterschied im Vergleich zu Alu.


----------



## Seppelmich (10. Juli 2015)

Doppelpost


----------



## Soldi (10. Juli 2015)

Seppelmich schrieb:


> @Soldi
> Da wird dich Cube mit Sicherheit nicht enttäuschen. Grundsätzlich halte ich Carbon für einen äußerst fähigen Werkstoff. Ich hab da eher ein Problem mit dem nicht unerheblichen Preisunterschied im Vergleich zu Alu.


Naja, beides bekommt man kaputt.
Bei mir waren es bisher 2 Alurahmen und 2 eingerissene Carbonrahmen, wobei ich überrascht war, wie lange Carbon trotz Riss noch funktionsfähig ist.


----------



## Hornco (11. Juli 2015)

Servus Zusammen!

Nachdem ich hier schon länger im Forum interessiert mitlese, möchte ich jetzt auch ein paar Bilder von meinem neuen Radel zeigen.
Mein Stereo 160 SHPC Race wurde letzte Woche vom Stereo 140 27.5 SHPC TM abgelöst.

Am 160er wurde die RockshoxReverb, der Truvativ Holzfeller 50mm Vorbau, die XT-Bremse, der Schwalbe MagicMarry nachgerüstet und auf 2-Fach Antrieb umgebaut.
Das neue 140er ist, bis auf den 40mm Truvativ Holzfeller Vorbau, serie.

Habe gedacht, dass ich mit dem 160er mein "Traumbike" gefunden habe, aber das 140er gefällt mir tatsächlich nochmal ein Stückchen besser. Besonders gefallen mir dabei die kürzeren Kettenstreben, RS Pike und die XO1 Schaltung. Schick ausschauen tut's finde ich auch!

Hauptsächliches Einsatzgebiet sind die "flowigen" Hometrails in der Umgebung und Touren in der Fränkischen Schweiz.

Cube Stereo 140 27.5 SHPC TM


----------



## Maibauer (12. Juli 2015)

Gefällt mir sehr gut bis auf ...... es sind keine 29Zoll 
Aber Feines Teil 


@Seppelmich 
Ja mit der Marvel Expert bin ich auch super zufrieden.... Sicher könnte eine Fox da noch etwas raus holen aber bevor die Marvel nicht den Geist auf gibt kommt nichts anderes rein..

Nur der Radium Expert wäre ein Kandidat den ich tauschen würde . 
Er macht bei schnellen schlägen zu..... kommt aus dem Takt 
Aber bei Jumps macht er auch ein guten Job....


----------



## Martin31008 (12. Juli 2015)

Einsteigermodell, drei Monate alt, mein erstes 29er mit dem ich auch sehr zufrieden bin. 
Lediglich einige blauer Lackelemente und Logos musste ich übermalen.
An den Felgen und der Gabel hab ich was möglich war an Aufklebern entfernt.
Alles in allem für 459€ ein super Bike mit dem ich schon einige 50km+  Runden gefahren bin.


----------



## EinsRakete (12. Juli 2015)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 403566
> 
> Einsteigermodell, drei Monate alt, mein erstes 29er mit dem ich auch sehr zufrieden bin.
> Lediglich einige blauer Lackelemente und Logos musste ich übermalen.
> ...



Glückwunsch! Wieder Einen eingefangen.

Schau dich mal nach Plattformpedalen um, damit wirst du den Spaß für dich selbst nochmal erhöhen und zwar schnell und deutlich spürbar.


----------



## cubefan2015 (12. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
nachdem ich mir gestern mein erstes Cube-MTB, ein Cube Attention 2015, gekauft habe, möchte ich es hier präsentieren 
Ich bin begeistert vom Fahrverhalten, der Schaltperformance und natürlich vom Design


----------



## EinsRakete (12. Juli 2015)

cubefan2015 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nachdem ich mir gestern mein erstes Cube-MTB, ein Cube Attention 2015, gekauft habe, möchte ich es hier präsentieren
> Ich bin begeistert vom Fahrverhalten, der Schaltperformance und natürlich vom Design Anhang anzeigen 403817 Anhang anzeigen 403818 Anhang anzeigen 403817 Anhang anzeigen 403818




Da muss ich direkt an die Signatur mit dem "Kann man auch mit Ständer hart fahren?" denken. 

Aber willkommen und denk auch mal über einen Satz Plattformpedale nach, ansonsten gute Fahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (12. Juli 2015)

Hornco schrieb:


> Cube Stereo 140 27.5 SHPC TM
> Anhang anzeigen 403545
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 403546


OMG, mein Traumbike.


----------



## Hornco (12. Juli 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> OMG, mein Traumbike.


Für mich und meinen Einsatzzweck ist es im Moment einfach das beste/sinnvollste Bike hinsichtlich Geometrie, Komponenten, Aussehen und Preis, was Cube zur Zeit anbietet. 
Bin wirklich zufrieden


----------



## Maibauer (17. Juli 2015)

So hab meins jetzt auch erstmal fertig

Hab mir heute mal zum Geburtstag die Variostütze CB Kronolog geschenkt 
Trotz Operierter und geschienter Hand konnte ich es heute nicht lassen  und alles um gebaut....
Die Leitung der Bremse hinten habe ich auch erneuert , aber das mit den Grünen Leitungen habe ich verworfen
War mir dann doch zu aufdringlich.

Jetzt reicht es erstmal wieder sonst macht die Regierung


----------



## Zerzal (17. Juli 2015)

Maibauer schrieb:


> So hab meins jetzt auch erstmal fertig
> 
> Hab mir heute mal zum Geburtstag die Variostütze CB Kronolog geschenkt
> Trotz Operierter und geschienter Hand konnte ich es heute nicht lassen  und alles um gebaut....
> ...


Saubre Arbeit.....

Alles gute zum Geburtstag und schnelle Genesung an deine Hand.....

Wieso wurds keine Reverb?


----------



## Alexhazard (17. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Saubre Arbeit.....
> 
> Alles gute zum Geburtstag und schnelle Genesung an deine Hand.....
> 
> Wieso wurds keine Reverb?


Dem schließe ich mich an!


----------



## Zerzal (17. Juli 2015)

@Maibauer 

Was ist das Für n Mudguard.... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maibauer (17. Juli 2015)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Dem schließe ich mich an!


Danke


Zerzal schrieb:


> Saubre Arbeit.....
> 
> Alles gute zum Geburtstag und schnelle Genesung an deine Hand.....
> 
> Wieso wurds keine Reverb?


Ja danke schön 

"Warum keine Reverb.... "
Weil mich das stört das der Zug mit hoch und runter geht. Für eine Stealth hab ich nicht genug Geld( zweite OP dieses Jahr und allein verdiener) und der Rahmen ist glaube eh nicht dafür vorbereitet
Außerdem habe ich die überarbeitete MJ14 Kronolog Neu mit Garantie für ein Top Preis bekommen.
Gefällt mir eh besser , mal abwarten ob die MJ14 auch so anfällig ist, dafür hab ich ja Garantie

Ja die Hand....... zumindest haben wir wieder Gefühl im Daumen und Zeigefinger 




Edit :

Das ist ein Mucky Nutz Fender XL , falsch rum montiert, was anderes passt nicht an die Mani da sie die Brücke hinten hat...
Werde sie aber Vorne noch Kürzen ...... Steht mir nach vorne zu weit raus
Werde noch ein für hinten bestellen um den Dreck von der Stütze und dem Dämpfer fern zu halten..
Mfg


----------



## Hanxs (18. Juli 2015)

Das neue Rad meiner Tochter ist ein Cube geworden!


----------



## Maibauer (18. Juli 2015)

So was werde ich meinem auch holen , nur mit Schaltung


----------



## Zerzal (18. Juli 2015)

Maibauer schrieb:


> So was werde ich meinem auch holen , nur mit Schaltung


Sehr empfehlenswert. Meiner fährt das KID 200 in "blue´n´lime"
Ist total happy...


----------



## EinsRakete (18. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Sehr empfehlenswert. Meiner fährt das KID 200 in "blue´n´lime"
> Ist total happy...


Meiner hat auch auf dem 160er angefangen und ist jetzt auf dem 200er. Er liebt seine  Schaltung. Meine Kleine hat das Cube Princess bekommen und ist ebenfalls mehr als glücklich.
Nur meine Frau fährt Ghost.


----------



## Zerzal (18. Juli 2015)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Meiner hat auch auf dem 160er angefangen und ist jetzt auf dem 200er. Er liebt seine  Schaltung. Meine Kleine hat das Cube Princess bekommen und ist ebenfalls mehr als glücklich.
> Nur meine Frau fährt Ghost.


Jop.... 160er zum üben ist gut. Ich wollte aber das er möglichst schnell ein Richtiges Rad bekommt. Schaltung und gescheite Bremsen. Wobei ich immer noch mit dem Gedanken spiele da n paar XTR oder Magura hs33 Felgenbeiserchen zu Montieren....
ne 160er ist doch mehr Spielzeug.  
Leider fehlt im noch die Kraft die Schaltung in beide Richtungen zu benutzen... Runter geht super nur hoch ist einfach zu streng.... Aber das ist ihm egal..... Ist ja erst 4 und dafür macht er das Toll. Leichter Trail im Stehen  und kleinere Stufen kein Problem. 
Kann deiner alle Übersetzungen schalten?

Die Kleine Maus macht erste Versuche mit ihrem Jumper. Da ging ich fremd. Die Cube Laufräder haben uns nicht so zugesag und mit Kokua hat der Grosse schon erfolge gefeiert. 

Sei Froh hat deine n Ghost..... 
Meine fährt n t(D)rek  NOCH!!


----------



## EvilEvo (18. Juli 2015)

Ein Kid 200 von 2012 steht bei mir auch noch im Keller, mal sehen, ob´s irgendwann mal gebraucht wird. War ein Geschenk, welches eigentlich verschrottet werden sollte, wäre aber schade drum gewesen.

Und hier noch ein aktuelles Bild von meinem


----------



## EinsRakete (19. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Jop.... 160er zum üben ist gut. Ich wollte aber das er möglichst schnell ein Richtiges Rad bekommt. Schaltung und gescheite Bremsen. Wobei ich immer noch mit dem Gedanken spiele da n paar XTR oder Magura hs33 Felgenbeiserchen zu Montieren....
> ne 160er ist doch mehr Spielzeug.
> Leider fehlt im noch die Kraft die Schaltung in beide Richtungen zu benutzen... Runter geht super nur hoch ist einfach zu streng.... Aber das ist ihm egal..... Ist ja erst 4 und dafür macht er das Toll. Leichter Trail im Stehen  und kleinere Stufen kein Problem.
> Kann deiner alle Übersetzungen schalten?
> ...



Mein Großer ist mit 3 auf einem 12" Puky gestartet, war recht fix und ist nach 3 Monaten ohne Stützräder gefahren. Zum 4ten gab es das 160 und er war sofort Feuer und Flamme. Wollte dann auch auf kurzen Trails gleich die Drops nutzen. 
Jetzt mit 6 ist das 200 mit Schaltung perfekt. Geht in beide Richtungen super.

Meine Kurze hat noch nicht ganz die Lust dazu, aber wird auch noch.


----------



## Zerzal (19. Juli 2015)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Mein Großer ist mit 3 auf einem 12" Puky gestartet, war recht fix und ist nach 3 Monaten ohne Stützräder gefahren. Zum 4ten gab es das 160 und er war sofort Feuer und Flamme. Wollte dann auch auf kurzen Trails gleich die Drops nutzen.
> Jetzt mit 6 ist das 200 mit Schaltung perfekt. Geht in beide Richtungen super.
> 
> Meine Kurze hat noch nicht ganz die Lust dazu, aber wird auch noch.


Coole sache.... Stützräder...? Was ist das...? wir sind ähnlich gestartet.... Laufrad mit 2 und 16" mit 3 diesen Frühling aufs 20" ging tip top..... Mächtig Stolz der Papa..


----------



## Hanxs (19. Juli 2015)

Meine Große hat mit 3 auf einem 12 Zoll Merida angefangen und konnte durch ihre Erfahrung mit dem Laufrad gleich ohne Stützräder starten. Jetzt geht es mit dem 16 Zoll Rad weiter. Die Kleine liebäugelt schon mit dem Laufrad, ist mit 1,5 Jahren aber noch zu kurz.

Ich werde mich wohl bald dem 20 Zoll Projekt zuwenden. Eventuell wird auch das ein modifiziertes Cube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (19. Juli 2015)

Hanxs schrieb:


> Die Kleine liebäugelt schon mit dem Laufrad, ist mit 1,5 Jahren aber noch zu kurz.


Das Kokua Jumper geht recht tief. Mit SL30cm geht es gerade für erste gleichgewichts übungen.... Meine Maus 18mt. Fängt gerade an damit zu Rollen...

Stützräder nach Laufrad ist sowieso das absolute Unding....


----------



## EinsRakete (19. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Das Kokua Jumper geht recht tief. Mit SL30cm geht es gerade für erste gleichgewichts übungen.... Meine Maus 18mt. Fängt gerade an damit zu Rollen...
> 
> Stützräder nach Laufrad ist sowieso das absolute Unding....



Könnte so stimmen, meine Frau und ich sind keine Laufradfans. Daher gleich das Rad und kein Laufrad. Werde demnächst mal die Familie hier einstellen.


----------



## Zerzal (19. Juli 2015)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Könnte so stimmen, meine Frau und ich sind keine Laufradfans. Daher gleich das Rad und kein Laufrad. Werde demnächst mal die Familie hier einstellen.


So gehen die Meinungen auseinander. 
Ich sehe nur Vorteile mit dem Laufrad.
Mein Grosser hat nie Stützräder gesehen und die Kleine wird es niemals. Könnte da jetzt zig Argumente bringen. Aber egal. Ich will niemanden missionieren...
Es muss immer individuell entscheiden werden... Wir haben nen Grossen Hund dementsprechend geht der raus und alles muss meist mit... Das Laufrad hat schätzungsweise 800-1000km gemacht von daher....und der wechel aufs 16" hat nach 1h Funktioniert als wäre nie was gewesen...


----------



## Maibauer (19. Juli 2015)

Meiner hat auch ein Laufrad gehabt und dann direkt auf ein 16er Trek gewechselt. Jetzt muss langsam was mit Schaltung her  . Strampelt sich blöd. Jetzt hab ich überlegt im ein 20er mit Schaltung zu holen. Er ist in 4 Monaten 6 Jahre und relativ groß. ... 
Mal schauen wann es besser wird mit dem Geld bekommt er eins , vielleicht gebraucht .


----------



## Zerzal (19. Juli 2015)

Maibauer schrieb:


> Meiner hat auch ein Laufrad gehabt und dann direkt auf ein 16er Trek gewechselt. Jetzt muss langsam was mit Schaltung her  . Strampelt sich blöd. Jetzt hab ich überlegt im ein 20er mit Schaltung zu holen. Er ist in 4 Monaten 6 Jahre und relativ groß. ...
> Mal schauen wann es besser wird mit dem Geld bekommt er eins , vielleicht gebraucht .


Würd da ned schon fast n 24" passen?


----------



## Alexhazard (19. Juli 2015)

Maibauer schrieb:


> Meiner hat auch ein Laufrad gehabt und dann direkt auf ein 16er Trek gewechselt. Jetzt muss langsam was mit Schaltung her  . Strampelt sich blöd. Jetzt hab ich überlegt im ein 20er mit Schaltung zu holen. Er ist in 4 Monaten 6 Jahre und relativ groß. ...
> Mal schauen wann es besser wird mit dem Geld bekommt er eins , vielleicht gebraucht .


Meiner hat dieses Jahr mit 4 1/2 n Cube Kid 200_bekommen. Passt! Kann ich Die empfehlen.


----------



## Zerzal (19. Juli 2015)

Wenn es nur darum geht etwas auf dem Platz zu fahren.... Oder Ähnliches dann ist etwas kleiner besser..... Meiner nimmt dann auch lieber das 16"..... Aber für Strecke ist etwas grösser besser und angenehmer. Musste mal das 16" nemen weil s Kid platt war und er fand schon nach paar Kilometer das fährt sich blöd...


----------



## Alexhazard (19. Juli 2015)




----------



## Zerzal (19. Juli 2015)

Grosser kleiner..... Für knapp 5
Schönes KID200


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maibauer (21. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Würd da ned schon fast n 24" passen?


Nop... 
Das Tretlager wäre zu hoch... da musste der Sattel so weit hoch das er den Boden nicht mehr berührt beim Stehen... Denke imo ist das 20er das Max 
Muss ich mit ihm mal testen aber er ist wie ich ... etwas längerer Oberkörper , weniger Schrittlänge


----------



## Willi777 (22. Juli 2015)

Seppelmich schrieb:


> Weil es hier so selten zu sehen ist: Mein 2014er Sting 140 Pro 29


 
ich hab nie so richtig begriffen, was da eigentlich der unterschied zum 140er stereo ist... also vom rahmen gesprochen


----------



## Alexhazard (22. Juli 2015)

Der Sting is Alu.


----------



## Willi777 (22. Juli 2015)

Das 2014er 140 stereo Pro auch oder


----------



## Alexhazard (22. Juli 2015)

Gibt´s aber nur in der 120er Version, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## battiwr (22. Juli 2015)

Ein Laufrad ist so ziemlich das schlimmste was man einem kinderrücken antun kann mmn. Keinerlei Federung oder sind bei euch die strassen so eben das es das nicht braucht. 
Ein roller für den Anfang ist ideal. Es haben noch Generationen vor unseren Kindern radfahren gelernt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (22. Juli 2015)

battiwr schrieb:


> Ein Laufrad ist so ziemlich das schlimmste was man einem kinderrücken antun kann mmn. Keinerlei Federung oder sind bei euch die strassen so eben das es das nicht braucht.
> Ein roller für den Anfang ist ideal. Es haben noch Generationen vor unseren Kindern radfahren gelernt .



Das ist wohl der größte Schwachsinn den ich seit langem gelesen habe! 
Jedes qualitativ gute Laufrad federt über den Reifen. Ausserdem gibt es sehr wohl Laufräder die am HR zusätzlich gefedert sind. 

Wieso soll da n Roller besser sein? Womöglich noch mit Hartgummireifen oder was stellst du dir unter "Roller" vor??

Sorry aber echt.......


----------



## battiwr (23. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Das ist wohl der größte Schwachsinn den ich seit langem gelesen habe!
> Jedes qualitativ gute Laufrad federt über den Reifen. Ausserdem gibt es sehr wohl Laufräder die am HR zusätzlich gefedert sind.
> 
> Wieso soll da n Roller besser sein? Womöglich noch mit Hartgummireifen oder was stellst du dir unter "Roller" vor??
> ...


Nanana wer wird denn gleich mit der Tür stehen na Haus fallen "Schwachsinn"? Ich hab meine Meinung geäußert. Ist dein Umgang weiter so indiskutabel?
Du setzt dich auf ein Fully und das ist schön weich gefedert, oder? 
Egal welcher Roller, es Federn die Beine ganz natürlich:rolleyes".


----------



## Zerzal (23. Juli 2015)

battiwr schrieb:


> Nanana wer wird denn gleich mit der Tür stehen na Haus fallen "Schwachsinn"? Ich hab meine Meinung geäußert. Ist dein Umgang weiter so indiskutabel?
> Du setzt dich auf ein Fully und das ist schön weich gefedert, oder?
> Egal welcher Roller, es Federn die Beine ganz natürlich:rolleyes".



Ich fahre auch HT..... Sind wir für früher Jahrelang und Leben auch noch. Ander fahrens immer noch.  
Wie gesagt Luft federt auch.

Von Tretroller Halte ich gar nichts.
Durch die Schiefe Haltung, ein Bein immer am Boden und da durch tiefer, kann durchaus Haltungsschäden begünstigen.
Unteranderem ist das Becken beim Antreten mit einem Bein, nach unten immer schief was auf dauer, gerade im Wachstum, einem Beckenschiefstand in die Karten spielt.
Das kann sich im schlimmsten fall bis zu einer Wirbelseulenverkrümmung in der Pubertät ausweiten.
Beine Federn nicht. Es sind die Knie die Federn welches durchaus auch eine Belastung für diese, ebenfalls durch falsche Haltung darstellen kann. Welche dann auch nicht Untergrund abhängig sind sondern schon bei der Antriebsbewegung das gesamte Körpergewicht tragen müssen.
Ich betone nochmal " kann, muss aber nicht"

Das ein Billiges Laufrad mit Hartgummireifen die Schläge ungehindert an den Rücken weiter gibt mag sein. Da gebe ich dir sogar Recht.
Ist aber jeder selber schuld wenn er seinem Kind so ein Misst hin stellt.
Ein Gutes Laufrad mit geeigneter Bereifung Federt sehr gut. Wie bereits gesagt sogar mit Federung am HR möglich. 

Ausserdem werden die wenigsten Kinder 2-4 Jahre damit verblockte Trails fahren. Auf Teer und Schotter sind diese Belastung gering. Und mit dem Richtigen Laufrad sind auch kleine sprünge drin.... Welche übeigens auch teilweise mit dem Körper gefedert werden Können da ein laufrad eben Keine Pedale hat auf denen die Füsse ruhen.

Wenn du aber dieser Meinung bist, welche du gerne gabe kannst, ist mein Junge ja täglich irgend welchen Schädlichen Belastungen und Gefahren ausgesetzt. Er fährt nämlich auch Rad, auch manchmal Laufrad, sogar manchmal Tretroller(will man den Kindern ja nicht verbieten), Rollerblad, Rollbret, Springt Trampolin, Kletert ne 2, macht Stand up paddle, Ski, Fußball, rennt springt und hüpft. Da könnte man jetzt überall eine "ungesunde" Belastung für irgendein Körperteil eines knapp 5 Jährigen finden


Ausserdem habe ich auch nur meine Meinung geäußert! Wenn das für dich Indiskutabel ist.....


----------



## Zerzal (23. Juli 2015)

Zurück zum Thema.....


Schwarzes 160er HPA in Schwarzer Nacht...



Sorry wengen Foto qualli. Handy dunkel... Da will der Sensor ned so wie ich...

Gestern mal meine neue Piko ausprobiert. Geniales Lämpchen
Hat Spass gemacht die Trails mal Nachts zu erleben Ein völlig anderes Fahrgefühl. Werde ich in Zukunft öfter machen. 
Hätte nicht gedacht das sogar der Downhill relativ schnell gefahren werden kann


----------



## micha525 (29. Juli 2015)

Mein neues HPA 160 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9506 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaKing (30. Juli 2015)

Willi777 schrieb:


> ich hab nie so richtig begriffen, was da eigentlich der unterschied zum 140er stereo ist... also vom rahmen gesprochen



Es gibt keinen. Farben und Anbauteile ;-) Ist beim Stereo 140 HPA 27.5 vs. Sting WLS 140 genauso. Und die 13,5" Rahmengröße beim Sting, die ist einmalig.


----------



## aoger (1. August 2015)

SuperSpeed schrieb:


> Mein Cube ist nun auch fertig
> 
> Habe die _weniger hübschen Teile_ ausgetauscht & nebenbei das Gewicht auf *9,52 kg* (o.Pedale) gebracht
> 
> ...


Sieht sehr gut aus. Habe mir vor 2 Wochen ebenfalls das SLT gekauft.


----------



## Alexhazard (10. August 2015)

So, mein 29" Projekt nimmt langsam Gestalt an


----------



## NaitsirhC (11. August 2015)

Ende Gelände, nach 5,5 Jahren Einsatz ist die aktive Dienstzeit meines Stereos wohl vorbei, Riss in der Sitzstrebe. Insgesamt war es mir ein treuer Begleiter in den letzten Jahren und hat eigentlich nie Probleme gemacht. Zwischendrin gab es immer wieder längere Pausen von zusammen wahrscheinlich knapp 2 Jahren wo es nicht bewegt wurde. Da ich es aber nicht geschont hab und es auch ausgiebig in den Alpen und bei dem einen oder anderen Rennen bewegt wurde, kann ich mit dem Ausfall leben. Optisch find ich es auch heute noch super, das war damals auch der Hauptgrund für den Spontankauf im Ausverkauf bei H&S. Das nächste Bike wird dann aber kein Stereo mehr und Cube wahrscheinlich auch nicht, da gefallen mir die aktuellen Modelle nicht so. Auf jeden Fall ein paar Grad flacher im Lenkwinkel und vielleicht auch ein paar Kilo leichter...








Romantische Momente zu zweit haben bei den vielen Trailerlebnissen natürlich auch nicht gefehlt: 




Reinschauen werd ich hier aber sicherlich immernoch ab und zu
Euch noch eine gute Restsaison


----------



## Guerill0 (15. August 2015)

Bevor's nur noch im Keller steht => im Bikemarkt zu haben.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/view/640221


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acid86 (15. August 2015)

cube bikes mit schtutzblechen sind unter aller sau!


----------



## Acid86 (15. August 2015)




----------



## ares1000 (16. August 2015)

Hardtail Rahmen von 2000 noch im alten H&S Laden an der Verkaufstheke erworben.
Wegen Lackfehler für 50,- DM. 

Gestern nach langem Stadt-, Kinderanhänger Zugfahrrad Dasein der Umbau zum Geländefähigem Hardtail. Alt aber noch fit.


----------



## Triturbo (23. August 2015)

Moin Cube Gemeinschaft,

ich habe mir diese Woche ein Reaction GTC in 26" gekauft. Von einem Herren Mitte 45, der damit nur auf der Straße gefahren ist. Leider ist der Rahmen mir zu klein und mein Bruder will es auch nicht. Wenn jemand Interesse hat:





http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/643933-cube-reacton-gtc-26-rahmen-gr-m-oder-rahmenset

Komplett oder Rahmenset, einfach mal anfragen wenn wer Interesse hat. Zum in die Ecke stellen ist es zu schön


----------



## Zipfi1977 (23. August 2015)

Nochmal schnell ein paar Updates hergezeigt 




Endlich nach langer Wartezeit den verbesserten Magic Mary







Und das Spassgerät.


----------



## Black-Falcon (24. August 2015)

Schönes Stereo. 
Der Vorbau am Hanzz kommt mir etwas lang vor. So gewollt oder gerade keinen anderen zur Hand gehabt?


----------



## Zipfi1977 (24. August 2015)

Serie. 50 lang. Danke!


----------



## mmo2 (24. August 2015)

Mist, kennt ihr jemand der ein 2015er Stereo120 29" Race für ein 27,5 Stereo160 HPA in 27,5" in Zahlung nimmt? Muss auch mal mein Händler fragen.......Die 120mm gehen mir jetzt immer öfter aus...


----------



## Frigo (24. August 2015)

Er wird es nehmen, allerdings zu einem eher schmalen Kurs.
Ich wollte mein Reaction Elixir tauschen - keine 1000km auf der Uhr und Sturzfrei. 350€ war es Ihm Wert. 
Ich wollte ein neues für rund 2800€ mitnehmen - da fand ich den Preis ein bisschen mager. Mir ist schon klar das noch Kosten auf Ihn zukommen und auch das mein 26er HT bestimmt nicht das beliebteste im Laden sein wird aber trotzdem war es mir zu wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexhazard (29. August 2015)

So, ich habe fertig!


----------



## Black-Falcon (30. August 2015)

Stereo on the Beach...


----------



## Wulord (8. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

bin ein absoluter Anfänger was das mountenbiken angeht und hab mir erstmal ein cube attention von 2013 zugelegt.


----------



## mathijsen (8. September 2015)

Wer hat denn die Leitungen so ungekürzt gelassen? Wenn du das bei einem Händler gekauft hast, würde ich den aber dafür zusammenfalten...


----------



## Team Slow Duck (8. September 2015)

Aber echt. Ist wie wenn ein Jeansverkäufer nem 1,52-m-Zwerg ne 36er Länge andrehen würde 

Ich will doch mal hoffen, dass die Sattelhöhe nicht Deine richtige Fahrhöhe ist, oder?


----------



## Zerzal (8. September 2015)

Team Slow Duck schrieb:


> Ich will doch mal hoffen, dass die Sattelhöhe nicht Deine richtige Fahrhöhe ist, oder?


Das hab ich mir allerdings auch gedacht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wulord (8. September 2015)

Bleibt entspannt,das Ding kam da gerade aus dem Karton.
Welche Leitung,die von der Gabel?


----------



## Frigo (8. September 2015)

Ich würde jetzt spontan sagen Bremse und Lockout. (Sehe am Handy aber auch nicht viel)


----------



## Wulord (8. September 2015)

Diese waren noch verdreht und nicht verlegt(geklipst)


----------



## Team Slow Duck (9. September 2015)

Wulord schrieb:


> Bleibt entspannt,das Ding kam da gerade aus dem Karton.
> Welche Leitung,die von der Gabel?



*zurücklehn*

Also dem Foto nach gehört die Bremsleitung der Vorderbremse gekürzt und auch die Leitung für die Blockierung der Federgabel, beide biegen sich in weitem Bogen, zumindest sieht es so aus auf dem Bild.


----------



## MTB1986 (9. September 2015)

.


----------



## Andreas Hecht (10. September 2015)

Urlaub am Gardasee Riva/Torbole,


----------



## Moesly (17. September 2015)

Hallo liebe Cube-Freunde!
Bin neu in diesem Forum und gleich auf diesen Thread gestoßen 
Ließ es mir natürlich nicht nehmen euch gleich mein Gefährt vorzustelln...
LG Matthias


----------



## stonele (17. September 2015)

Cool. Sieht super aus mit der Lefty!
Fährt sich sicher auch genial.


----------



## maggo86 (17. September 2015)

Dann will ich auch mal....hier unsere beiden Cubies
Access GTC WLS(ca 10,5kg)
Reaction GTC Custom


 

 (erinnert nur noch der Rahmen an die Race-Version) (ca 8,9kg)


----------



## Frigo (17. September 2015)

Sehr schön, hätte auch gerne den Carbonrahmen behalten. Leider hatte ich 2010 zwei Rahmen bei dem immer die Sattelstütze absackte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (17. September 2015)

Frigo schrieb:


> Sehr schön, hätte auch gerne den Carbonrahmen behalten. Leider hatte ich 2010 zwei Rahmen bei dem immer die Sattelstütze absackte.


Das problem hatte ich auch...andere klemme,andere stuetze und carbon paste speziel fuer die stuetze halfen dann aber!


----------



## Frigo (17. September 2015)

Leider Nein, ich habe von Cube etliche Klemmen und auch Stützen bekommen. Es sollte einfach nicht halten. Ich war aber nicht der einzige mit den Problem. Beim Folgemodeml wurde ja auch wieder ein Stück Rohr an das Oberrohr gesetzt. 

Wer also einen ordentlichen Rahmen hat bitte melden


----------



## Romanzky (22. September 2015)

bin auch jetzt seit einem Monat mit meinem Stereo 160 HPA TM unterwegs und bin mega happy damit. Klettert besser als erwartet und bergab ist es der hammer. Machte auch im Park schon eine gute Figur!


----------



## Alexhazard (24. September 2015)

Der Weg zum Brocken. Mit nem idealen Bike dafür...


----------



## z18646 (30. September 2015)

Auf der Homert: Sting WLS 120 und Stereo SHPC 160 SL (dat kann auch touren)


----------



## mikolaus (1. Oktober 2015)

(wie kriegt ihr die bilder direkt ins textfeld? finde nur die Möglichkeit es als Anhang zu posten)


----------



## Alexhazard (2. Oktober 2015)

Wenn Du Bilder hochlädst, findest Du ne Option "Vollbild". Wenn Du da drauf klickst, haste es im Textfeld.


----------



## illumina7 (11. Oktober 2015)

Meine zwei kleinen:





Das Hanzz will ich diesen Winter neu lackieren lassen, der Lack ist fertig. Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tipp, wo man das nicht zu teuer und ordentlich machen lassen kann?


----------



## duckeggundweg (17. Oktober 2015)

_Frauchens LTD Team von 2010_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1970 (17. Oktober 2015)

Das neue 29er LTD meiner Frau


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. Oktober 2015)

duckeggundweg schrieb:


> _Frauchens LTD Team von 2010_



Hi Manne .


----------



## duckeggundweg (18. Oktober 2015)

basti321 schrieb:


> Hi Manne .


Auf deine Gesundheit, Peter!


----------



## Slide46 (3. November 2015)

Mein Cube Stereo HPC 140 Pro


----------



## cmrlaguna (4. November 2015)

Das neue Bike von meinem Sohn ( 10 Jahre ) . 
Cube Attention SL 27,5 in 14 Zoll. 
Ab dem Frühjahr passt er gut drauf. Erste Umbauten : 60er Vorbau und Ergon Griffe.
Im Frühjahr kommen dann noch andere Laufräder und Reifen.

Grüße, Roland


----------



## Alexhazard (12. November 2015)

Mit neuer Kurbel (36/22 Blatt). Übersetzung passt perfekt! Übern Winter noch ein neues Cockpit, breiteren Lenker, kürzerer Vorbau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AimSl (13. November 2015)

Mein  Rad  nach knapp 9.000km


----------



## AimSl (13. November 2015)

Cube AIM SL 26


----------



## Cuberia (13. November 2015)

Dann will ich auch nochmal .


----------



## Jesh (24. November 2015)




----------



## ernstschmidt (5. Dezember 2015)

￼￼Dann will ich auch mal..... 

 ￼

Stereo 140shpc in 20zoll


----------



## freerideandi (14. Dezember 2015)

Mein neues Spielzeug....


----------



## Zerzal (14. Dezember 2015)

freerideandi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 444523 Mein neues Spielzeug....


Viel zu Sauber....


Mein Spielzeug.....


 
Nach getaner Arbeit....  

Soooo muss das....


----------



## freerideandi (14. Dezember 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Viel zu Sauber....
> 
> 
> Mein Spielzeug.....
> ...


Glaub eher du wohnst in der falschen Gegend
Bei uns ist es schön trocken


----------



## Zerzal (14. Dezember 2015)

freerideandi schrieb:


> Glaub eher du wohnst in der falschen Gegend


Neee du... Ich lebe genau in der richtigen Gengend.....


----------



## --HANK-- (14. Dezember 2015)

freerideandi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 444523 Mein neues Spielzeug....



Das Bike ist einfach der Hammer - liebäugle auch damit... Wo gibt es das schon? Im Inet find ich die Dinger zwar aber alle lieferbar ab April....

Edit - habs gesehen. Ist nicht das 2016ner. Wie passt da der Dämpfern rein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freerideandi (15. Dezember 2015)

--HANK-- schrieb:


> Das Bike ist einfach der Hammer - liebäugle auch damit... Wo gibt es das schon? Im Inet find ich die Dinger zwar aber alle lieferbar ab April....
> 
> Edit - habs gesehen. Ist nicht das 2016ner. Wie passt da der Dämpfern rein?


das ist ein 2015er...allerdings ein Teambike,also mit Aussparung für den Float X...;-)
geht wie Hölle das Teil
bin gerade am probieren ob ein X2 oder DHX2 reinpasst...wird aber ganz schön eng
Das 2016er kommt erst im April ist aber auch richtig gut


----------



## freerideandi (15. Dezember 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Neee du... Ich lebe genau in der richtigen Gengend.....


Ui dann kommst du ja auch aus meiner Gegend...
ne Spaß...das Teil wird schon artgerecht hergenommen,keine Sorge


----------



## Zerzal (15. Dezember 2015)

freerideandi schrieb:


> Ui dann kommst du ja auch aus meiner Gegend...









 Fast.... Rund 300km südlicher....


freerideandi schrieb:


> das Teil wird schon artgerecht hergenommen,keine Sorge


 Ach bei sonem geschoss sollte man sich ja eigentlich keine Sorgen machen....


----------



## freerideandi (15. Dezember 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Fast.... Rund 300km südlicher....
> 
> Ach bei sonem geschoss sollte man sich ja eigentlich keine Sorgen machen....


 so soll es auch sein...


----------



## mathijsen (15. Dezember 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ach bei sonem geschoss sollte man sich ja eigentlich keine Sorgen machen....


Sag das nicht, solche High End Räder ziehen auch die gehobene Eisdielenklasse (Ärzte, Anwälte, CFOs)* magisch an. Früher kamen die immer mit CC-Feilen an, aber man muss ja mit dem Trend gehen...

* wobei die sich wohl nicht hier im Forum tummeln


----------



## freerideandi (15. Dezember 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Sag das nicht, solche High End Räder ziehen auch die gehobene Eisdielenklasse (Ärzte, Anwälte, CFOs)* magisch an. Früher kamen die immer mit CC-Feilen an, aber man muss ja mit dem Trend gehen...
> 
> * wobei die sich wohl nicht hier im Forum tummeln


----------



## Zerzal (15. Dezember 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Sag das nicht, solche High End Räder ziehen auch die gehobene Eisdielenklasse (Ärzte, Anwälte, CFOs)* magisch an. Früher kamen die immer mit CC-Feilen an, aber man muss ja mit dem Trend gehen


Haha.... Hät ich fast noch dazu geschrieben..... Bei uns sind das vor allem die Santas die solches Klientel magisch anziehen.....
Sagte dann aber, um nimanden zu blamieren, mal lieber nix.....


----------



## freerideandi (15. Dezember 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Haha.... Hät ich fast noch dazu geschrieben..... Bei uns sind das vor allem die Santas die solches Klientel magisch anziehen.....
> Sagte dann aber, um nimanden zu blamieren, mal lieber nix.....


He He nichts gegen Santas,sind richtige Höllengeräte...wollen aber auch so hergenommen werden


----------



## LAforce (18. Dezember 2015)

nach kleinen Anpassungen, nochmal ein Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailProf (23. Dezember 2015)

Heuer war schon das Christkind da (kam mit 'nem Sprinter vorgefahren; ganz in gelb) und ein kleines Träumchen wurde wahr:



1.242gr. mit Innenlager

ein paar Rädlein hat's auch noch mitgebracht.



1.508gr.

mal schaun was sonst noch so kommt.

ah.. was für den Thekenbereich war auch gleich dabei:




....Fortsetzung folgt.

Ich wünsche allen schöne Weihnachten.


----------



## mathijsen (23. Dezember 2015)

Was sind das denn für Felgen? Sehen für CC ganz schön breit aus.


----------



## TrailProf (24. Dezember 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Was sind das denn für Felgen? Sehen für CC ganz schön breit aus.


Schön breit schadet auch für CC nicht. Das sind Criterium Trace XC.
http://superlight-bikeparts.de/Crit...ce-XC-29er-Rigida-Trace-Criterium-Laufradsatz


----------



## Cubinator (24. Dezember 2015)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Heuer war schon das Christkind da (kam mit 'nem Sprinter vorgefahren; ganz in gelb) und ein kleines Träumchen wurde wahr:
> Anhang anzeigen 446853
> 1.242gr. mit Innenlager
> 
> ...



Habe gerade etwas ähnliches vor: 







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TrailProf (24. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir soll es am Ende ein "MT-Rennrad-Crossover-Bike" fürs Frauchen werden.
Mal schaun wie sich das Projekt entwickelt.
Ist auf jeden Fall eine herrliche Bastelei


----------



## AimSl (27. Dezember 2015)

Mein Cube AIM SL 26 Nach einigen umbauten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freerideandi (28. Dezember 2015)

So nun mal den X2 eingebaut,passt gerade so rein


----------



## Dosenfutter (16. Januar 2016)

Meins nach kleinem Umbau Dämpfer wird auch noch getauscht


----------



## HerrRossi46 (17. Januar 2016)

Hallo mein Projekt ist nach langer Bauphase    auch fertig für 2016


----------



## Zerzal (17. Januar 2016)

Hier fehlt ein Cube im 2016er Schnee.....


----------



## Cubinator (17. Januar 2016)

Hab auch noch eins im Schnee


----------



## Alexhazard (17. Januar 2016)

HerrRossi46 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 453964 Hallo mein Projekt ist nach langer Bauphase    auch fertig für 2016


Wow, da will jemand ordentlich Meter machen, wenn ich mir das große Kettenblatt betrachte!


----------



## Alexhazard (17. Januar 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Hier fehlt ein Cube im 2016er Schnee.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 453975


Würde ja meins auch mal so einstellen, wenn bei mir Schnee liegen würde...


----------



## Zerzal (17. Januar 2016)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Würde ja meins auch mal so einstellen, wenn bei mir Schnee liegen würde...


Wir habe auch erstaunlich lange gewartet.... Hoffe ijr bekommt auch noch was ab....

Aktuell glaube ich allerdings käme ich an diese stelle nur noch mit m Board über Nacht hats mal eben nen Meter abgeworfen....


----------



## BlackR (17. Januar 2016)

Also bei uns liegt recht viel Schnee, wenn man bedenkt, dass gestern früh noch "grüne Wiese" war...


----------



## Soldi (17. Januar 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Hier fehlt ein Cube im 2016er Schnee.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 453975


Da hab ich auch ein aktuelles Bild:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HerrRossi46 (17. Januar 2016)

Ja genau
[QUOTE;-)="Alexhazard, post: 13519324, member: 155499"]Wow, da will jemand ordentlich Meter machen, wenn ich mir das große Kettenblatt betrachte! [/QUOTE]
So siehts aus 


Alexhazard schrieb:


> Wow, da will jemand ordentlich Meter machen, wenn ich mir das große Kettenblatt betrachte!


 So siehts aus ;-)


----------



## TrailProf (18. Januar 2016)

Meins, bzw. das meiner anderen Hälfte, wächst.:

Rahmen teilmontiert:




der Laufradsatz (3108 gr.) ist auch fertig:








Fortsetzung folgt....


----------



## knetis (20. Januar 2016)




----------



## burnonbike (22. Januar 2016)

Ausritt hoch zur Syburg in Dortmund noch im Herbst


----------



## Zerzal (22. Januar 2016)

rennauge schrieb:


> Ausritt hoch zur Syburg in Dortmund noch im HerbstAnhang anzeigen 455755


Weshalb die Arch und ned die Flow? Wenn ich das fragen darf? 

Geiles Geschoss übrigens....


 


Normalerweise ist das Weiss da Braun... Der Vorteil von Weiss und das gefällt mir besonderst gut, ist, es reinigt sich von selbst....


----------



## burnonbike (22. Januar 2016)

Danke!  Die Arch waren nochmal 200 g leichter als die Flow und haben selbst bei den Bikepark Einsätzen super standgehalten. Im Ruhrpott kommt leider nur flüssiges runter, sonst würde mein Stereo auch so schön weiß aussehen!


----------



## Zerzal (22. Januar 2016)

Alles klar....
Das heißt bist zufrieden.... Gehe mal davon aus ohne Schlauch da "leicht" scheinbar die Idee war?
Der Rote Lenker kommt gut. Aber wie ich es drehe und wende der RF Vorbau will Optisch nie so recht in Bild passen....

Was wiegt dein Hobell...?

Falls du den Alten LRS noch hast, würd ich den mit nem Satz Magic Mary oder so ausstatten und anstelle der Arch im Park zu tote fahren..... 
Werde ich jedenfalls so machen wenn ich mir nen leichteren LRS gönnen werde


----------



## burnonbike (22. Januar 2016)

Genau! Der LS ist tubeless und war die komplette Saison pannenfrei.  Das Gewicht liegt bei 13,7 kg und ich bin mega zufrieden, weil damit auch ganz "normale" All Mountaintouren fahrbar sind! 

Fazit: Richtig gute Allzweckwaffe für Touren und harte Enduroeinsätze! 

Bin gespannt was die neues 2016er 160mm Stereos draufhaben!


----------



## Zerzal (22. Januar 2016)

rennauge schrieb:


> Genau! Der LS ist tubeless und war die komplette Saison pannenfrei.  Das Gewicht liegt bei 13,7 kg und ich bin mega zufrieden, weil damit auch ganz "normale" All Mountaintouren fahrbar sind!
> 
> Fazit: Richtig gute Allzweckwaffe für Touren und harte Enduroeinsätze


13,7 bei L?
Ich komme so auf 14,7+- paar Gramm.  Zwar auch Tubeless aber hängt ja trozdem noch das eint oder andere dran. Paar Sachen hab ich noch im Hinterkopf.


Dein Fazit ist absolut zutreffend. Sehe ich genau so.

Einzig bei den Lagern bin ich gespannt wie lange sie halten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exsmoke (23. Januar 2016)

Gestern erste Testfahrt mit dem neuen Fritzz. War trotz -3 Grad dank ordentlich Winterspeck schön warm aber auch anstrengend


----------



## Magnum 204 (30. Januar 2016)

Hier mal meins :
Neue Reifen und auch gleich auf Tubeless umgebaut
Neuer Vorbau/Lenker/Sattel

Gewicht: 13,10kg incl Pedale

Fährt sich super auch mit super breitem Lenker( Hätte ich nicht gedacht)


----------



## boblike (30. Januar 2016)

Sieht super aus!


----------



## Zerzal (30. Januar 2016)

Chice..... nur die Reifen und Sattelfarbe sind gar nicht meins....   Ist das der Atlas Lenker?


----------



## Magnum 204 (30. Januar 2016)

Ja ist der Atlas in der Stealth-Edition

Reifen und Sattel habe Ich mich einfach mal getraut nicht das standard Schwarz zu verbauen
( Es sind aber noch Passende Hans Dampf und ein  SDG Sattel in Schwarz im Keller   )


----------



## Zerzal (30. Januar 2016)

Magnum 204 schrieb:


> Ja ist der Atlas in der Stealth-Edition


Den find ich richtig Geil...

Mut zu Farbe find ich gut!

Farbkombi muss nur die gefallen. 
Alles andere zählt nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailProf (30. Januar 2016)

So, das Touren-MTB-Relax-Straßenradl für meine bessere Hälfte ist fertig geworden, und damit auch wieder ein Cube im Fuhrpark.
Ist letztlich bei 9,85 kg gelandet, ohne Pedale. Da bin ich nicht sicher ob die nicht doch noch getauscht werden.
Der Ritchey WCS Trail Vorbau passt jetzt nicht so 100% ins Konzept, ist aber relativ leicht und war noch "über".

Der Spacerturm wird sicher noch einige Male umgestapelt, bevor dann der Gabelschaft final gekürzt wird.


----------



## Pitcube (30. Januar 2016)

Hier mein Cube Ltd. Comp aus dem Jahr 2008


----------



## Alexhazard (30. Januar 2016)

Magnum 204 schrieb:


> Hier mal meins :
> Neue Reifen und auch gleich auf Tubeless umgebaut
> Neuer Vorbau/Lenker/Sattel
> 
> ...


Den Lenker fahr ich auch an meinem 29". Mit kurzem Vorbau... super Fahrverhalten, gute Wahl!


----------



## Leuchtentrager (31. Januar 2016)

.​


----------



## boblike (31. Januar 2016)

Wollte ich sich schon oft verbauen aber hat sich nicht ergeben. Gibt da so tubular Dinger im XC World cup die sehen super aus.


----------



## nahetalmoves (31. Januar 2016)

So, dann werde ich mich hier mal anschließen. Frisch geputzt...


----------



## microbob (31. Januar 2016)

Mein Cube


----------



## Freedman (4. Februar 2016)

Cooles Teil, Microbob! Was ist denn das für ein Kettenspanner?


----------



## Zerzal (4. Februar 2016)

Mal wieder meins.../meine... 
Sauber wie selten........ Beide mit neuem Antrieb.....


----------



## microbob (6. Februar 2016)

Freedman schrieb:


> Cooles Teil, Microbob! Was ist denn das für ein Kettenspanner?


Ist einer von "Point"Singlespeed 3
Gefällt mir aber nicht. Ist aber ne rein optische Angelegenheit. Der kommt wieder ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbob (6. Februar 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Mal wieder meins.....
> Sauber wie selten........ Beide mit neuem Antrieb.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 459712


Geiler Shit


----------



## microbob (6. Februar 2016)

Erstmal ne kleine Runde drehen


----------



## Zerzal (6. Februar 2016)

microbob schrieb:


> Erstmal ne kleine Runde drehen


Geiles Bild von dem Raceteil mit den Flats


----------



## Orikson (7. Februar 2016)

Gestern und heut das neue Cube mit meiner Freundin eingefahren


----------



## microbob (7. Februar 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Geiles Bild von dem Raceteil mit den Flats


Jupp flach und schmal


----------



## thk0106 (8. Februar 2016)

Mein Cube Stereo 120 HPA pro 29 fertig für 2016


----------



## Mitch27 (15. Februar 2016)

Mein neues Cube Stereo C62 SL 29. Standard Werkskonfiguration. Waren am Wochenende damit auf der Aueralm. Hat sich sehr nice bergauf und ab gefahren.


----------



## JensVER (21. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
hier mein Commuter Aufbau. Als Basis dient ein Cube SL Road Rahmen. Funktioniert prima und macht echt Spass.


----------



## DarkRusher (4. März 2016)

So dann mache ich auch mal mit 
Meine Cube Stereo Super HPC 140 TM.
Geändert wurden:
- Dämpfer: Monarch RT3 DebonAir
- Bremse: Guide Ultimate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (4. März 2016)

DarkRusher schrieb:


> - Dämpfer: Monarch RT3 DebonAir


Und? Wie ist der Unterschied?


----------



## DarkRusher (4. März 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Und? Wie ist der Unterschied?


Dazu kann ich dir diesen Artikel empfehlen:
http://www.bike2do.de/rock-shox-monarch-rt3-debonair/
Dem stimme ich auch weitestgehen so zu, nur sein Fazit halte ich für ein klein wenig übertrieben


----------



## Cubeman98 (6. März 2016)




----------



## rotationman (8. März 2016)

Mein Einstieg in die MTB Welt... nach einer langen Zeit und einem alten Stevens Hardtail bin ich nun auf Cube gekommen und bin begeistert. Ein Ltd SL 29 2016er. Da ich auch gerne mal längere Strecken fahre habe ich mich wieder für ein Hardtail entschieden. Vielleicht ist in 1 oder 2 Jahren noch Zuwachs möglich. Mal sehen...


----------



## toyoraner (18. März 2016)

Nach einem Full-Service geht das Stereo nun in seine 5. Saison und ich mag es immer noch...


----------



## Melooo (18. März 2016)

Mein neues Race One 2016 
19 Zoll / Conti Race King RaceSport 29 x 2,2 
Fährt sich super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cube_DD85 (19. März 2016)

2015er Stereo HPA SL


----------



## Scholty (19. März 2016)

Wow
Ein tolles Bild..............................


----------



## toyoraner (20. März 2016)

Autobahn A17 Brücke Weisseritztal oder?!


----------



## Zerzal (20. März 2016)

Cooles Bild..... Idee ist geklaut...


----------



## cube_DD85 (20. März 2016)

toyoraner schrieb:


> Autobahn A17 Brücke Weisseritztal oder?!


----------



## Black-Falcon (22. März 2016)

Mein Würfel nach der Abspeckkur…

Neu sind:
1x11 Antrieb (XT M8000)
Wolf Tooth Cover
Sixpack Cockpit
Razor mit Evo-Schlauch
Mary mit Milkit Tubeless








Müsste jetzt irgendwo bei 13,...kg liegen.
Es fehlt noch die KeFü! Wird wahrscheinlich eine Freesolo von 77Designz…


----------



## daniel77 (22. März 2016)

Ostergeschenk für die bessere Hälfte, Cube Access GTC WLS (was für ein Name.....), natürlich custom-made


----------



## boblike (22. März 2016)

Hoffentlich weiß sie es zu schätzen!
Habe meiner eins aufgebaut und als ich ein paar Wochen später auf dem Weg in den Wald war, da stand das Rad ohne Schloss vor dem Pferdestall.
Da hab ich es am Vorbau gepackt, bin schnell heim gefahren und hab es versteckt.
Als ihr Vater sie dann heim brachte, wusste sie nicht so recht wie sie das erklären soll, aber ich hab sofort gestanden und ohne Schloss fährt sie nicht mehr los.


----------



## daniel77 (23. März 2016)

Das weiss sie schon zu schätzen 
Das erste kurze Testrollen war schonmal vielversprechend: "viel bequemere Sitzposition und fährt schön sicher"


----------



## cmrlaguna (27. März 2016)

Wie der Vater , so der Sohn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco_m (28. März 2016)

Macht sich sehr gut, nicht nur im Bikeraum


----------



## Pixelsign (29. März 2016)

2014er Reaction GTC Custom. Bis auf Lenker und Shifter habe ich das Bike komplett umgebaut. Die Federgabel habe ich übrigens mit dem dunklen Anthrazit-Farbton des Rahmens lackiert und passende Decals geplottet. Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch die Umrüstung auf Tubeless und dann sollte das Gewicht bei 10,5 - 10,7 kg liegen.


----------



## mathijsen (29. März 2016)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Wie der Vater , so der Sohn


Sind die Spacer und der Riser-Lenker bei der Sitzhöhe nicht etwas übertrieben?


----------



## cmrlaguna (29. März 2016)

Nee , mein Sohn ist 10. Sitzt so schön gerade und kommt gut mit den Füßen auf die Erde. Der fährt nix wildes. Ist zudem ein kurzer 60er Vorbau dran , der gerade ist. 

Grüße


----------



## madmike85 (29. März 2016)

Vor einer Woche bin ich auch wieder unter die Cube Fahrer gegangen.
Hab mir das NUTRAIL als Abwechslung zum Enduro geholt.

An der Kabelverlegung muss ich noch etwas arbeiten, aber im großen und ganzen bin ich erstmal zufrieden.


----------



## Rene06 (29. März 2016)

Mein Cube Analog 2016. 
Denke mal für den Anfang reicht es.


----------



## luftpumpe (1. April 2016)

So wird das LTD dieses Jahr gefahren ;-).


----------



## Zerzal (1. April 2016)

Das ist so grauenhaft grusselig, dass es schon wieder was hat....
dennoch nicht meins... Aber Respekt


----------



## EvilEvo (1. April 2016)

Diese Reifen wirst du nicht lange in der Farbe haben  Ich finde den Aufbau optisch gelungen, mutig ist es auf jeden Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeneSimmons (2. April 2016)




----------



## Team Slow Duck (3. April 2016)

Pixelsign schrieb:


> 2014er Reaction GTC Custom.



Richtig geiles Riäktschn-Hartschwanz  speziell das grün da drin bringt einen klasse Farbtouch und so farbangepasste Teile wie die Gabel sind eh die Sahne des Tunings. Das mit dem "vom Komplettrad ist fast nix mehr übrig" kenn ich auch irgendwie 

Gestern mal mein Reaction GTC in black'n'grey'n'white (2014er) nach dem letzten Tuning abgelichtet.





Letzte Tuningmaßnahmen: Schaltzughüllen in rot ...





und Antrieb auf 2 x 10 (36-22; 11-36) umgebaut. 36er Blatt ist SLX.





die fließenden Formen am Sitzstrebenübergang gefallen mir besonders gut:





"Vintage look"


----------



## the_simon (4. April 2016)




----------



## Mowes (7. April 2016)

Seit 2 Tagen hab ich mein neues Baby bei mir
Ca ein halbes Jahr darauf gewartet, bis es am Dienstag endlich da war.

Cube Stereo 120 HPA SL 29 (Rahmen 23") aus 2016

Grüße aus der P(f)alz!


----------



## regentroll (8. April 2016)

über den winter "zusammengeshopt"
ehrliche 12,1 kg (inkl. pedale und tacho)
macht sogar n bissl laune das bike


----------



## Bocacanosa (9. April 2016)

Mein altes, treues AMS...

...26" lebt. 





Neuer Lenker:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (12. April 2016)

Mowes schrieb:


> Seit 2 Tagen hab ich mein neues Baby bei mir
> Ca ein halbes Jahr darauf gewartet, bis es am Dienstag endlich da war.
> 
> Cube Stereo 120 HPA SL 29 (Rahmen 23") aus 2016
> ...


Wow, 23" und dann noch die Sattelhöhe... Du musst ja ein Riese sein. Einen Vorteil hat das Ganze: Es sieht nicht aus wie ein 29er.


----------



## magellan_de (13. April 2016)




----------



## Jona-dfy (22. April 2016)

29" LTD Rahmen im kompletten Eigen-Aufbau. Anfangs mit 1x9, inzwischen mit 1x1 auf dem täglichen Weg zur Arbeit 25 km unterwegs <3


----------



## radlarmin (26. April 2016)

Mein Stereo seit Mai 2013 im Einsatz.
Macht immer noch Spass damit zu biken.


----------



## exsmoke (29. April 2016)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Orry (30. April 2016)

Vllt für den ein oder anderen interessant, der sehnsüchtig auf sein 2016er Bike von  Cube wartet, nachdem die sich dieses Jahr extrem Zeit lassen.
Die richtige Jungfernfahrt steht leider noch aus, da es noch nicht fahrtüchtig is.
Ich muss erst noch den Flaschenöffner für die High-direct-mount konstruieren und fräsen. Bis dahin wäre es grob fahrlässig, das Gefährt zu bewegen.


----------



## Wlad (1. Mai 2016)

Gruß von motorisierten Kollegen)


----------



## mathijsen (1. Mai 2016)

Orry schrieb:


> Vllt für den ein oder anderen interessant, der sehnsüchtig auf sein 2016er Bike von Cube wartet, nachdem die sich dieses Jahr extrem Zeit lassen.
> Die richtige Jungfernfahrt steht leider noch aus, da es noch nicht fahrtüchtig is.
> Ich muss erst noch den Flaschenöffner für die High-direct-mount konstruieren und fräsen. Bis dahin wäre es grob fahrlässig, das Gefährt zu bewegen.


Hebt sich wohltuend von den anderen Rädern ab, die in diesem Keller stehen. 
Direct-Mount-Flaschenöffner kann man auch kaufen, aber kann ich schon verstehen: Selbstgefräst ist cooler.

BTW: Jetzt muss ich beim schnellen Reinschauen in diesen Thread immer zwischen Orry und Orby unterscheiden, aaahhh! #firstworldproblems


----------



## Zerzal (1. Mai 2016)

mathijsen schrieb:


> BTW: Jetzt muss ich beim schnellen Reinschauen in diesen Thread immer zwischen Orry und Orby unterscheiden, aaahhh! #firstworldproblems


Wenn es dich tröstet, Du bist nicht alleine....


----------



## Chilla92HH (1. Mai 2016)

Unsere beiden, ein Radon Team 5.0 aus 2014 sowie n' 2016er Cube Access WLS Pro in Pink  Erste gemeinsame Tour gestern 

Anhang anzeigen 489096 Anhang anzeigen 489097


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (1. Mai 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Wenn es dich tröstet, Du bist nicht alleine....



Ist doch ganz einfach, ich hab die schöneren Waden


----------



## Orry (1. Mai 2016)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Hebt sich wohltuend von den anderen Rädern ab, die in diesem Keller stehen.
> Direct-Mount-Flaschenöffner kann man auch kaufen, aber kann ich schon verstehen: Selbstgefräst ist cooler.



Die Teile kosten allerdings auch ca 17 Ocken, wärendessen ich sonst von meinem Chef bezahlt werde und dabei noch meine Konstruktions-, wie auch Fertigungsskills trainiere.  Also 'ne Win-Win Situation...Wenn auch nicht für 77designz und Co.
Die anderen Räder sollten eigtl gar nicht in Szene gesetzt werden, da die geposteten Bilder eigtl nur für die eigene Dokumentation gedacht waren, aber da ich seit Monaten sehnsüchtig auf Bilder von 2016er Cubes gewartet hab, hab ich sie trotzdem geteilt.



Orby schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach, ich hab die schöneren Waden



Dafür hab ich die dreckigeren


----------



## EinsRakete (3. Mai 2016)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Hebt sich wohltuend von den anderen Rädern ab, die in diesem Keller stehen.
> Direct-Mount-Flaschenöffner kann man auch kaufen, aber kann ich schon verstehen: Selbstgefräst ist cooler.
> 
> BTW: Jetzt muss ich beim schnellen Reinschauen in diesen Thread immer zwischen Orry und Orby unterscheiden, aaahhh! #firstworldproblems





Orby schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach, ich hab die schöneren Waden





Orry schrieb:


> Die Teile kosten allerdings auch ca 17 Ocken, wärendessen ich sonst von meinem Chef bezahlt werde und dabei noch meine Konstruktions-, wie auch Fertigungsskills trainiere.  Also 'ne Win-Win Situation...Wenn auch nicht für 77designz und Co.
> Die anderen Räder sollten eigtl gar nicht in Szene gesetzt werden, da die geposteten Bilder eigtl nur für die eigene Dokumentation gedacht waren, aber da ich seit Monaten sehnsüchtig auf Bilder von 2016er Cubes gewartet hab, hab ich sie trotzdem geteilt.
> 
> 
> ...



Glaube die Lösung ist eine andere!

Orbys Waden, Orrys Schienbeine?
Zwei Nicks, eine Person!

#Fisttheworldproblems oder @mathijsen ?


----------



## Orry (3. Mai 2016)

Endlich fahrbereit.


----------



## ste-els (19. Mai 2016)

Nachdem mir vor einigen Wochen mein Scott Scale 29 Pro aus dem Jahre 2011 entwendet wurde. Bin ich wieder zurück bei Cube und bekam gestern mein neues Cube Reaction GTC SL in der Farbe kiwi´n´blue und in der Rahmenhöhe 21" geliefert. Nach der ersten gestrigen Fahrt bin ich begeistert. Es fährt sich besser als als mein erstes 29er von Scott. Siehe Bilder

Das ist noch nicht der endgültige Zustand, ein paar Dinge, wie Sattel und Griffe werden noch getauscht.


----------



## jim_morrison (19. Mai 2016)

Meins hat mittlerweile einen neuen Dämpfer bekommen nachdem der gute alte RR23 den Geist aufgegeben hatte...













Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alexhazard (22. Mai 2016)

Diese Woche dickere Felgen montiert. Kleine Proberrunde gedreht, ob alles passt...


----------



## aveticino (27. Mai 2016)

*Mein 2016er Stereo 160 C:62 Race 27.5*





nächste Woche kommen noch zwei 203 mm Icetec Scheiben drauf und dann ist mein Baby fertig !


----------



## boblike (28. Mai 2016)

Hinterbau ist normalerweise nur bis 180 freigegeben, aber ist deine Sache.
Nur würde ich es zwecks Garantie nicht öffentlich machen. 
Cube liest hier mit und hat schon Usern die Gewährleistung verweigert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aveticino (28. Mai 2016)

Hallo boblike, danke für den Tip, na dann werde ich wohl hinten ne 180 mm Montieren müssen , gut das ich sie noch nicht bestellt hab.

 sag mal wo finde ich die Info ? hab jetzt geschaut und nur ein Dokument von 2013 gefunden, gibt es auch was aktuelleres ?

http://www.cube.eu/fileadmin/2015/service/Manuals/CUBE_Manual_CFK_ENG_2015.pdf


----------



## boblike (28. Mai 2016)

Kenne auch nur das! Aber ganz ehrlich, ich wiege über 100kg und komme mit 180mm hinten klar. 
Nur auf sehr langen Abfahrten sollte man nicht schleifen lassen, aber da hilft dir auch die größere Scheibe nicht viel. 
Die meiste Bremspower kommt sowieso von vorne, schätze so um die 70% +-10%. 
Wenn du mehr brauchst würde ich dann die Reifen einfach anpassen, ich fahre im Frühjahr und Herbst z.B.Magic Mary vorn und Hans Dampf hinten um die Bremspower auch auf den Boden zu bekommen wenn der Wald noch sehr matschig ist.
Aber fürn Sommer ist deine Kombi klasse!


----------



## aveticino (28. Mai 2016)

mit der Kraftverteilung  hast du wohl recht, der unterschied wird nicht gross sein, 200 mm haben eine höhere Umlaufgeschwindigkeit, und mehr Fläche um wärme abzugeben, deswegen wollte ich die auch hinten montieren.

danke nochmals


----------



## aveticino (28. Mai 2016)

Der Rockrazor ist auf steinigen Gelände Top ! beim ersten Matsch oder nassen wiesen hat man verloren...


----------



## DietmarS (28. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mein Cube AMS 120 29:




Die Shimano Deore Bremse wurde gegen eine Magura MT5 (vorne 203mm / hinten: 180mm) getauscht:




Der Dämpfer Manitou Radium Expert musste einem Cane Creek DB Inline weichen:




Vorne habe ich die Shimano XT Compact Kurbel montiert:




Weiter wurde noch folgendes an dem Bike getauscht:

Ergon GE1 Griffe
Kind Shock LEV 125
SQLab 611 MTB active Sattel
Spank Flat Pedale
Maxxis High Roller 2.3" vorne
Maxxis Minion DHR II 2.3" hinten
Viele Grüße und Ride on


----------



## Alexhazard (28. Mai 2016)

Da wir Grad bei AMS sind... hab mir mal ein "Minienduro" aufgebaut. Geht richtig gut!
Das, was noch geändert wird sind die Kurbel und Bremsen. Hab noch ne Avid Bremse da, die ich verbauen will, sobald ich ne neue/längere Leitung habe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexhazard (28. Mai 2016)

DietmarS schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier mein Cube AMS 120 29:
> 
> ...


Wenn Du bei Maxxis bleiben willst... Der Minion SS is ähnlich wie mein Rock Razor. Meiner Meinung nach der perfekte Hinterreifen für's AMS!


----------



## Alexhazard (28. Mai 2016)

aveticino schrieb:


> Der Rockrazor ist auf steinigen Gelände Top ! beim ersten Matsch oder nassen wiesen hat man verloren...


Hab damit den Brocken bezwungen, mit teilweise matschigen Passagen. Hatte null Probleme! Den Vortrieb haben die Seitenstollen übernommen...


----------



## DietmarS (28. Mai 2016)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Hab damit den Brocken bezwungen, mit teilweise matschigen Passagen. Hatte null Probleme! Den Vortrieb haben die Seitenstollen übernommen...



Was hast du vorne für eine Gabel drin?
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Gabel mit 130 bis 140mm Federweg.


----------



## Alexhazard (28. Mai 2016)

Das kleine Rot-Schwarze hat ne 130er Yari drin. Ist zwar nicht die leichteste, wollte aber ne Gabel, die auch was aushält. Zugstufe, Lockout... reicht aus! Vorher war´s ne 130er RS Sektor, auch keine schlechte Gabel... Beide sind noch für mich im Rahmen des Bezahlbaren!


----------



## DietmarS (28. Mai 2016)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Das kleine Rot-Schwarze hat ne 130er Yari drin. Ist zwar nicht die leichteste, wollte aber ne Gabel, die auch was aushält. Zugstufe, Lockout... reicht aus! Vorher war´s ne 130er RS Sektor, auch keine schlechte Gabel... Beide sind noch für mich im Rahmen des Bezahlbaren!



Danke Dir für die Info.


----------



## Alexhazard (28. Mai 2016)

Gern geschehen!
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/ritchey-comp-steuersatz-unterteil-1.5-is52-40-424776/wg_id-478
Bestelle Dir aber am besten sowas gleich mit!


----------



## rolling cubes (29. Mai 2016)

Mein Stereo von 2008


----------



## DietmarS (29. Mai 2016)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Gern geschehen!
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/ritchey-comp-steuersatz-unterteil-1.5-is52-40-424776/wg_id-478
> Bestelle Dir aber am besten sowas gleich mit!



Super, danke für den Link.


----------



## Bert73 (3. Juni 2016)

mein Cube Ams 150 pro rahmen hier erstanden und neu aufgebaut


 

 


Parts :
Lenker Danny Hart

Hussefelt vorbau 60 mm

Steuersatz Fsa orbit

Gabel Rock Shox Sektor Gold 150mm

Dämpfer Durolux Rc 215 x 63 mm

Bremsen SLX 185 mm Disc

Tretlager Race Face

Kurbel 36-22 Race Face

Schaltwerk SLX Shadow Plus

Saint Pedale

Umwerfer Deore

Felgen Alexrims Supra 30

Reifen Trail King protect

Vr 55-559 ETRTO

Hr 60- 559 ETRTO

Speichen Pillar Spokes

Vr Nabe CT

Hr Nabe Sram

Cassette SLX 11-32

Kette Connex Black  10 f

kommen noch Jagwire Hydraulic leitungen und evtl Magura Mt7 oder Zee Bremsen und Sqlab 612 Active druff

aber der Ams 150 TrailBock rockt jetzt schon liebe das teil


----------



## Alexhazard (3. Juni 2016)

So, mein Tourer ist nun auch fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexhazard (5. Juni 2016)

Grad mal mit meinem kleinen Dicken unterwegs gewesen. Super Wetter, super Tour, super Bike... super geil!


----------



## EvilEvo (5. Juni 2016)

Bert73 schrieb:


> mein Cube Ams 150 pro ...



Tolles Farbkonzept, das weiß richtig zu gefallen 

Mein altes Reaction GTC (8,73Kg) beim letzten Renneinsatz, wird jetzt in den Ruhestand geschickt.






Und hier mein neues, wieder ein Reaction GTC, diesmal 27,5", ebenfalls sub 9 Kg, wenn´s dann fertig ist.


----------



## Zerzal (5. Juni 2016)

Hier muss mal wieder eine Stereo rein...

HPA 160 race mit n paar kleineren Änderungen....


----------



## Pf0stimat (5. Juni 2016)

Mein neues Cube Attention SL (2016)
...auf der Halde Haniel in Bottrop


----------



## Zerzal (5. Juni 2016)

Noch mein schnödes Acid29.....
Auch nimmer so Original..


 
Kann da Gewichtsmässig mit den ganzen Plastik HT geschossen nicht mit halten.


----------



## madmike85 (5. Juni 2016)

Noch mal ein Bild von meinem


----------



## Zerzal (5. Juni 2016)

madmike85 schrieb:


> Noch mal ein Bild von meinem
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 500111


Geil..... Und so viel Wald...


----------



## Bert73 (5. Juni 2016)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Tolles Farbkonzept, das weiß richtig zu gefallen


bin ja eigentlich nicht so ein blau Fan aber es ist echt gut geworden mit dem Blau/Gold
und Matsch steht dem Trail Bock auch gut 
jetzt ist erst mal putzen angesagt  grmpflXD


----------



## BiG_D87 (5. Juni 2016)

Hier mal meine zwei. 

Cube AMS Pro 29 und Cube Stereo HPC pro 2015 29.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexhazard (5. Juni 2016)

BiG_D87 schrieb:


> Hier mal meine zwei.
> 
> Cube AMS Pro 29 und Cube Stereo HPC pro 2015 29.


Ich favorisiere das AMS!


----------



## Black-Falcon (6. Juni 2016)

BiG_D87 schrieb:


> Hier mal meine zwei.
> 
> Cube AMS Pro 29 und Cube Stereo HPC pro 2015 29.


AMS + Stereo kann ich auch...


----------



## Alexhazard (6. Juni 2016)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> AMS + Stereo kann ich auch...


Angeber!


----------



## Black-Falcon (6. Juni 2016)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Angeber!


Nee... 
Bei der Kombi "AMS+Stereo" musste ich einfach meinen (Cube-)Senf dazu geben!


----------



## DarkRusher (6. Juni 2016)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> AMS + Stereo kann ich auch...


Das SHPC 160 sieht richtig gut aus mit dem Monarch+ 
Das Decal ist von SlikGraphics?


----------



## Black-Falcon (6. Juni 2016)

DarkRusher schrieb:


> Das SHPC 160 sieht richtig gut aus mit dem Monarch+


Danke, ist allerdings ein HPA-Rahmen. In das 2015er SHPC 160 passt kein Dämpfer mit Piggyback. 


DarkRusher schrieb:


> Das Decal ist von SlikGraphics?


Genau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexhazard (7. Juni 2016)

Da wir letztens bei Familienfotos waren...
Mein rot/schwarzes Spielmobil (17") und der schwarz/weiße Tourer (19").
Brauch man sowas? Nö. Aber besser man hat als man hätte!!


----------



## Black-Falcon (7. Juni 2016)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 500678 Da wir letztens bei Familienfotos waren...
> Mein rot/schwarzes Spielmobil (17") und der schwarz/weiße Tourer (19").
> Brauch man sowas? Nö. Aber besser man hat als man hätte!!


Poser!   
PS: Ist das rechte AMS ein (S)HPC?


----------



## Alexhazard (7. Juni 2016)

Nee, alle beide Alu! Das rechte is ein "Pro" Rahmen. Der linke ein "Comp"...


----------



## EvilEvo (10. Juni 2016)

Dann will ich mein neues Spielzeug mal in Gänze zeigen 

























Die Hängewaage sagt glatte 9,00Kg, die Teileliste etwas weniger


----------



## Martin-85 (11. Juni 2016)

Hier mein neues cube stereo race c62


----------



## Simon81 (18. Juni 2016)

Mein Oldtimer: Cube Reaction Race 2003


----------



## Artcaruso (19. Juni 2016)

Stereo 140 c:68 SLT 29


----------



## Black-Falcon (19. Juni 2016)

@Artcaruso
Schöne Ecke...
Wo ist das?

PS: Schützt die längliche Tasche am Lenker das Kartenmaterial oder ein Smartphone?!


----------



## Artcaruso (19. Juni 2016)

Hallo *Black-Falcon!
*
Die Gegend liegt mitten in Tirol (Hochtal Wildschönau).

PS: Ja, die Tasche schützt mein Smartphone!

LG aus Tirol


----------



## Alexhazard (21. Juni 2016)

Mit neuem Lenker. Manche würden sagen zu breit (800mm) für ein Trailbike. Ich find's geil!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (21. Juni 2016)

Rein optisch würde ich aber sagen, dass die Breite passt, farblich sowieso. Hab meinen 720mm Easton EC70 jetz auf 680mm gekürzt, weil ich die Breite einfach gar nicht greifen konnte


----------



## antipanik (21. Juni 2016)

Halloo Cube lieber.
İch habe mein Cube vor einem Monat gekauft.
Und bin damit sehr zufrieden.

Ein einziges negatives..
Sitz war für zu sportlich.
Und habe ich selle royal relaxed drauf getan.

Wie es aus den reifen zu merken ist..fahren sie schon mehrfach auf gelaende.
Und hintere reifen schwalbe rapid rob schei t aus..dass es nicht mal ein jahr halten wird.


----------



## Zerzal (21. Juni 2016)

Schaut aus wie ein Kinderrad mit Damensattel sorry nicht böse gemein

Was ist den das für eine Sattelstüze, vario?

Ist das ein TLD ?


----------



## antipanik (21. Juni 2016)

Danke für den beitrag.
Es ist mir bewusst..dass es nicht wie original sattel aussieht.
Jedoch es ist sehr gemütlich aus gel material
Selle royal freetime relaxed..
Bin damit sehr zufrieden.
İch konnte auf dem original sattel max 15 min..sorry..


----------



## Zerzal (21. Juni 2016)

Wurde der A.... taub? Also ich könnte ja auf dem ding nicht... Alleine die Vorstellung damit 2 stunden Uphil zu treten... Brrr mein armer... 

Aber wenn er dir passt....

Was hasst den für ne Rahmen grösse....? Oder liegt es nur am Aufnahmewinkel, das dein Rad so klein ausschaut.... Ist doch n TLD SL? Oder....


----------



## antipanik (21. Juni 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Wurde der A.... taub? Also ich könnte ja auf dem ding nicht... Alleine die Vorstellung damit 2 stunden Uphil zu treten... Brrr mein armer...
> 
> Aber wenn er dir passt....
> 
> Was hasst den für ne Rahmen grösse....? Oder liegt es nur am Aufnahmewinkel, das dein Rad so klein ausschaut.... Ist doch n TLD SL? Oder....


Das ist Cube sl ltd mit 27.5 inch rad grösse und 16" rahmen.
Passt mir sehr gut.da ich 165 cm bin.


----------



## Zerzal (21. Juni 2016)

antipanik schrieb:


> 16" rahmen.



Dachte es schaut klein aus 
Vermutlich lassen die ganzen Anbauten, der riiisige Sattel und der Aufnahmewinkel das Bike schrumpfen 

Sonst top Bike, gute Ausstattung

Ich persönlich würde Schutzblech und Gepäckträger abbauen. Den Sattel tauschen und gute flati's montieren gegebenenfalls vorne nen Hans Dampf...und dann ab ins Gelände....  

Viel spass mit dem Teil...


----------



## DonChulio (21. Juni 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Dachte es schaut klein aus
> Vermutlich lassen die ganzen Anbauten, der riiisige Sattel und der Aufnahmewinkel das Bike schrumpfen
> 
> Sonst top Bike, gute Ausstattung
> ...



schon mal dran gedacht, dass er die Sachen vielleicht dran haben wollte


----------



## Zerzal (21. Juni 2016)

DonChulio schrieb:


> schon mal dran gedacht, dass er die Sachen vielleicht dran haben wollte


Ach echt? Gar nicht drauf gekommen.... danke für den Hinweis 

Deshalb habe ich geschrieben das *ich* es abmachen würde... Nicht das er es abmachen soll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antipanik (21. Juni 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ach echt? Gar nicht drauf gekommen.... danke für den Hinweis
> 
> Deshalb habe ich geschrieben das *ich* es abmachen würde... Nicht das er es abmachen soll!


Also ich tue mein fahrrad in winter nicht ins keller.
İch fahre es knapp 45 oder mehr wochen im jahr.
So schutzbleich notwendig.
Und hinten tue ich auch sattel geignete sack.
Tue die ganzen einkaufen.
Alles benötigt.


----------



## antipanik (21. Juni 2016)

Smart sam habe ich mal genau angeschaut.
Und gefaellt mir.
Habe ich auch positives über smart gelesen..


Zerzal schrieb:


> Dachte es schaut klein aus
> Vermutlich lassen die ganzen Anbauten, der riiisige Sattel und der Aufnahmewinkel das Bike schrumpfen
> 
> Sonst top Bike, gute Ausstattung
> ...


----------



## Zerzal (21. Juni 2016)

antipanik schrieb:


> Also ich tue mein fahrrad in winter nicht ins keller.
> İch fahre es knapp 45 oder mehr wochen im jahr.
> So schutzbleich notwendig.
> Und hinten tue ich auch sattel geignete sack.
> ...


Passt schon....alles gut. Dachte nur weil du geschrieben hast im Gelände.... Vermutlich haben wir da unterschiedliche Vorstellungen... 

Ich fahre übrigens auch das ganze Jahr... auch im Schnee bei minus graden


----------



## antipanik (21. Juni 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Passt schon....alles gut. Dachte nur weil du geschrieben hast im Gelände.... Vermutlich haben wir da unterschiedliche Vorstellungen...
> 
> Ich fahre übrigens auch das ganze Jahr... auch im Schnee bei minus graden


Also doch berg auf..paar mal in der woche..
Jedoch tue mein rucksack nicht weg.
PS. Rucksack ist mal 9 jahre alt.
Und mindestens 3 mal in der woche benötigt.
Fast Mehr als Auto.!!! .
.und alles mit 0.000 CO2 ins Himmel geschafft !!!)


----------



## Zerzal (21. Juni 2016)

antipanik schrieb:


> Also doch berg auf..paar mal in der woche..
> Jedoch tue mein rucksack nicht weg.
> PS. Rucksack ist mal 9 jahre alt.
> Und mindestens 3 mal in der woche benötigt.
> ...


Ich mag halt den Rucksack lieber auf m Rücken... 
Ansonsten will ich so wenig wie möglich am Rad haben... Für mehrtägige Touren müsste ich drüber nach denken... 
PS. Schöner Radweg, schaut friedlich aus


----------



## antipanik (22. Juni 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ich mag halt den Rucksack lieber auf m Rücken...
> Ansonsten will ich so wenig wie möglich am Rad haben... Für mehrtägige Touren müsste ich drüber nach denken...
> PS. Schöner Radweg, schaut friedlich aus



Danke.. danke.. Dieser Radweg nimmt von mir Stress von ganzen Tag weg in 30 min...

Ich wollte prinzipiell einen "Fully" MTB kaufen, damit ich im Gelaende mehr Komfort habe.
Jedoch wegen Bewegungen hinten, sagte Fachhandler, dass man keine Gepaecktreger einbauen kann.
Oder bedingt ein kleines nur am Sattelrohr montiert. 
Gepaecktraeger ist für mich a.o., damit tue ich mein Fahrad taeglich lebendig. Tue ich viele Sachen, die ich normalerweise mit Auto machen muss. 
Jetzt muss ich drauf ein schönes Satteltasche kaufen. Cube produziert so wass selber nicht denke ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (22. Juni 2016)

antipanik schrieb:


> Dieser Radweg nimmt von mir Stress von ganzen Tag weg in 30 min...


So soll das sein....



antipanik schrieb:


> Ich wollte prinzipiell einen "Fully" MTB kaufen, damit ich im Gelaende mehr Komfort habe


Also wenn das, auf dem Bild, so die Wege sind die du fährts, ist ein HT, denke ich, völlig ausreichend. Den Komfort holst du dir ja mit deinem Sitzkissen ein Fully ist schwerer, teurer und pflege intensiver als ein HT.
Ob da dass den Komfort wert ist.... Ich weiss dann ned...

Ich fahre mein Fully eigentlich nur wenn es richtig Ruppig zur Sache geht....
Sonst nehme ich gerne auch mal mein HT raus.... 



antipanik schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich drauf ein schönes Satteltasche kaufen. Cube produziert so wass selber nicht denke ich?


Schau halt mal auf der Cube Seite. Die sollten doch was haben...
Ortlieb macht sonst auch ganz gute Sachen.


----------



## antipanik (22. Juni 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> So soll das sein....
> 
> 
> Also wenn das, auf dem Bild, so die Wege sind die du fährts, ist ein HT, denke ich, völlig ausreichend. Den Komfort holst du dir ja mit deinem Sitzkissen ein Fully ist schwerer, teurer und pflege intensiver als ein HT.
> ...



Danke..danke ..
Cube hat zwei taschen.jedoch beide wiegen mehr als 1.5 kg, was für mich taegliche Nutzung nicht eignet.
Ortlieb ist eigentlich für lange touren konzipiert.
İch habe Vaude auch mal geschaut.Sicht schön aus.Aber wieder mehr als 1.5 kg....
Was man mit Fahrrad als gr zu gr sparrt..
Sollte man mit tasche kg weise nicht zurücknehmen..


----------



## Zerzal (22. Juni 2016)

Moderne Radtaschen sind halt meist Wasserdicht und sehr robust. Das Wiegt eben etwas. 

Wenn du leicht willst, schau dir mal die Dry Lites von Arkel an.... Rund 500g sollen die wiegen....


----------



## Orby (23. Juni 2016)

Kann nur teilweise zustimmen


----------



## Bocacanosa (24. Juni 2016)

Nunja...

Beim Grillen wird mehr Fett verbrannt als bei jedem anderen Sport!





P.S. Schönes Bike


----------



## antipanik (24. Juni 2016)

Orby schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 505645
> 
> Kann nur teilweise zustimmen



Richtig ..es stimmt teilweise.
Jahrelang habe ich auf flachland gefahren und..ohne zu schwitzen. So gemeint "spazieren gefahren."
Es ist wissentschaftlich bekannt , dass beim Sport bis zum Schwitzen herz-frequenz gestiegen werden muss.
So ..radfahrer müssen dann berg auf..nicht mal auf der asphalt strassen..
Wenn nicht ..dann bitte gepaecktrager hinten..und genügende gewicht reintun..
Bis ihr zum schwitzen kommt..


----------



## antipanik (24. Juni 2016)

Martin-85 schrieb:


> Hier mein neues cube stereo race c62Anhang anzeigen 502025



Sorry..fahrrad hersteller sind zu langsam.
İrgendwann wird es keine fahrrad mehr geben ..ohne stereo..oder fully.
Schauen sie motorraeder an..hinten mit stossdaempfer.vorne sowieso.
Warum bei fahrrad so sparsam..und langsam..

Hinten stossdaempfer bei fahrrad ..warum  sehr selten..???.
Keine idee.


----------



## Zerzal (24. Juni 2016)

antipanik schrieb:


> Sorry..fahrrad hersteller sind zu langsam.
> İrgendwann wird es keine fahrrad mehr geben ..ohne stereo..oder fully.
> Schauen sie motorraeder an..hinten mit stossdaempfer.vorne sowieso.
> Warum bei fahrrad so sparsam..und langsam..
> ...



Was genau möchtst du uns damit sagen?

Bin ich jetzt zu doof? Noch mal lesen... 

Sorry, ich checke genau nichts?


----------



## antipanik (24. Juni 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Was genau möchtst du uns damit sagen?
> 
> Bin ich jetzt zu doof? Noch mal lesen...
> 
> Sorry, ich checke genau nichts?



Gute ansatz..
Fully fahrraeder  sind gemütlicher.
Jedoch haben mehrfache Nachteile und wenigere Leute kaufen Sie.
Es ist wie beim Auto  ohne Abs  oder ohne Esp..oder mit..
In zukunft naemlich sollten keine hersteller vergessen.!!! ..hinten beim fahrrad stossdaempfer einzubauen..


----------



## Bike_Collector (24. Juni 2016)

antipanik schrieb:


> Sorry..fahrrad hersteller sind zu langsam.
> İrgendwann wird es keine fahrrad mehr geben ..ohne stereo..oder fully.
> Schauen sie motorraeder an..hinten mit stossdaempfer.vorne sowieso.
> Warum bei fahrrad so sparsam..und langsam..
> ...





Zerzal schrieb:


> Was genau möchtst du uns damit sagen?
> 
> Bin ich jetzt zu doof? Noch mal lesen...
> 
> Sorry, ich checke genau nichts?



Hallo Zerzal,

der Kollege ist aus der Türkei, ich kenne ihn von der türkischen Bike Forum. Was er meint kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen, denke das Google Übersetzer diesmal nicht gut genug war.
Werde ihn mal fragen was er damit gemeint hat.
Ich Entschuldige mich für Ihn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antipanik (24. Juni 2016)

Cube_Racer_73 schrieb:


> Hallo Zerzal,
> 
> der Kollege ist aus der Türkei, ich kenne ihn von der türkischen Bike Forum. Was er meint kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen, denke das Google Übersetzer diesmal nicht gut genug war.
> Werde ihn mal fragen was er damit gemeint hat.
> Ich Entschuldige mich für Ihn.



Es stimmt dass ich aus türkei schreibe.
Es stimmt aber nicht..das ich aus Türkei bin..


----------



## Zerzal (24. Juni 2016)

Cube_Racer_73 schrieb:


> Hallo Zerzal,
> 
> der Kollege ist aus der Türkei, ich kenne ihn von der türkischen Bike Forum. Was er meint kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen, denke das Google Übersetzer diesmal nicht gut genug war.
> Werde ihn mal fragen was er damit gemeint hat.
> Ich Entschuldige mich für Ihn


Kein Thema..... Das der Kollege wohl eine andere Muttersprache hat hab ich schon verstanden. Is ja nicht weiter tragisch, sonder toll das er trotzdem hier mit diskutiert. Da muss sich sicher niemand entschuldigen. 



antipanik schrieb:


> Gute ansatz..
> Fully fahrraeder  sind gemütlicher.
> Jedoch haben mehrfache Nachteile und wenigere Leute kaufen Sie.
> Es ist wie beim Auto  ohne Abs  oder ohne Esp..oder mit..
> In zukunft naemlich sollten keine hersteller vergessen.!!! ..hinten beim fahrrad stossdaempfer einzubauen..


Also so teilweise denke ich zu verstehen was du meinst. Aber sicher bin ich nicht.
Aber glaube der vergleich hinkt etwas. Das Rad ohne Dämpfer hinten hat und wird wohl immer seine Daseinsberechtigung haben.


----------



## Bike_Collector (24. Juni 2016)

antipanik schrieb:


> Es stimmt dass ich aus türkei schreibe.
> Es stimmt aber nicht..das ich aus Türkei bin..


Ok, von wo bist du dann????


----------



## antipanik (24. Juni 2016)

Cube_Racer_73 schrieb:


> Ok, von wo bist du dann????



Das geht in richtung ins tiefe private info.
Und möchte gerne nicht beantworten. OK ?


----------



## Zerzal (24. Juni 2016)

antipanik schrieb:


> Das geht in richtung ins tiefe private info.
> Und möchte gerne nicht beantworten. OK ?


Muahaha das klingt ja Mysteriös....

Bin ich ja gleich fast neugierig.... 


Aber ich denke wir respektieren das.


----------



## antipanik (24. Juni 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Muahaha das klingt ja Mysteriös....
> 
> Bin ich ja gleich fast neugierig....
> 
> ...



İch bin welt-mitglieder..
"Welt-mitglieder" denke ich richtige ausdruck.
Da ich sowieso mit fremdsprachen keine grenze habe.
Gehe zurück "Welt-mitglieder"..Im internet sind keine "Grenzen" vorhanden.
Thema fahrrad und cube..keine grenzen im welt notwendig..stimmt oder???


----------



## Bike_Collector (24. Juni 2016)

antipanik schrieb:


> Das geht in richtung ins tiefe private info.
> Und möchte gerne nicht beantworten. OK ?





Zerzal schrieb:


> Muahaha das klingt ja Mysteriös....
> 
> Bin ich ja gleich fast neugierig....
> 
> ...


Bitte nicht gleich aggressiv werden, ich wollte dir nur behilflich sein. Warum sollte es "ins tiefe private" gehen das verstehe ich nicht.
ich bin z.B aus der Türkei und bin auch ein Türke, ich schäme mich auch nicht dafür, geht auch nicht "ins tiefe private".

Aber so wie der @Zerzal gesagt hat, das respektieren wir.


----------



## antipanik (24. Juni 2016)

Cube_Racer_73 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht gleich aggressiv werden, ich wollte dir nur behilflich sein. Warum sollte es "ins tiefe private gehen das verstehe ich nicht.
> ich bin z.B aus der Türkei und bin auch ein Türke, ich schäme mich auch nicht dafür, geht auch nicht "ins tiefe private".
> 
> Aber so wie der @Zerzal gesagt hat, das respektieren wir.



Die scheibe dreht sich langsam um nationalitaet und nicht über fahrrad..was unsete allgemeines verstaendnis ist.
Sorry..Mache ich nicht mit..
gute nacht!!.


----------



## Zerzal (25. Juni 2016)

.






Bevor es hier zu OT weiter geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antipanik (25. Juni 2016)

Noch ein bild von mir.
İch hab wieder meine 9 jahre alte konnix erneut.
Und passt es.
Ein problem:.
Mein alte gepaecktrager war 38 cm lang.
Aber fachhaendler baute in neuem fahhrad ein produkt.jedoch mit 35 cm laenge..
Jetzt..schuhe berücht sich zum tasche..!!!
Also original cube gepaeckrager kaufen.?
Laenge 37 cm..
Schuhen sollten sich nicht berühren.delta ist 2 cm .und tasche entfernt sich 2 cm von schuhen..


----------



## Orby (25. Juni 2016)

@Zerzal  Dito

@antipanik 
Stimmt teilweise war bezogen auf "spart Geld". 
Irgendwo hier gelesen:
Biken und Heroin, beides macht süchtig, nur Heroin ist billiger


----------



## antipanik (25. Juni 2016)

Sehr interresante mtb training.
Man kann es lernen..nur  muss man..


----------



## Hindruin (26. Juni 2016)

hier beim Stöckli Marathon


----------



## rotationman (27. Juni 2016)

Hier mal mein LTD SL als 29er 2016er Modell. Ich mag es gern minimalistisch also ohne Schutzbleche nur mit Tacho und der LED Leuchte wenns mal dunkel wird


----------



## svennox (30. Juni 2016)

Rotwild85 schrieb:


>


..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (30. Juni 2016)

cytrax schrieb:


> 7,9Kg!!!!!! Ich finds hammer  Bike der Woche von Baumarktbomber


WOW ist das GUT !!!


----------



## Matthi86 (7. Juli 2016)

Mein cube 140 hpa 2015 original bis auf
einem Lenker von Race Face und passend Griffen, saint Bremse mit ice tech Scheibe vorne und hinten nen 2.4 statt 2.25 reifen


----------



## Zerzal (7. Juli 2016)

Matthi86 schrieb:


> Mein cube 140 hpa 2015 mit einem Lenker von Race Face und passend griffen und vorne einer Saint Bremse die hintere folgt und die Bremsscheiben möchte ich auch noch erneuern und größere verbauen eventuell auch noch etwas breitere Reifen mit 2,4 statt 2,2 Breite


Die Scheiben solltest du echt tauschen..... Auch wenn mir nicht ganz klar ist, weshalb man an nem 140er ne Saint montiert, sind die für die Saint, wenn ich nicht irre, gar nicht zugelassen...

Vorne 203mm hinten kannst die Grösse lassen....


Sonst sexy Geschoss...


----------



## Matthi86 (10. Juli 2016)

Die sind eigentlich nur dran weil die fett bremsen und aussehen. Klar bremsen die stärker aber ich muss ja im umkehrschluss weniger stark damit bremsen. Denke da tut sich nicht so viel. Ausser ich fahre damit wirklich krasse Strecken.


----------



## Shaddix (10. Juli 2016)

Hi zusammen,

mein Geburtstagsgeschenk:
















Bin nur eine recht kurze Strecke heimgefahren, da der allergrößte Teil aus zeitlichen Gründen mit dem Zug erfolgte. Aber im Vergleich zu meinem bisherigen Hardteil von Stevens, welches 7 Jahre alt ist, wirkt das natürlich schon richtig genial. Einfach klasse wieviel Komfort der Dämpfer bringt. Da ich es erst nachdem baldigen B-Day richtig testen werde (einfach als besonderes Geschenk an mich selbst ), bin ich mega gespannt drauf.


----------



## BlackR (10. Juli 2016)

Stereo 120 HPC:
Alles Serie bis auf die Bremsscheiben und die Griffe.


----------



## g0ddi3 (13. Juli 2016)

Mein erstes MTB




Cube Stereo 140 HPA Race


----------



## svennox (13. Juli 2016)

..interessantes Wandcover


----------



## g0ddi3 (13. Juli 2016)

svennox schrieb:


> ..interessantes Wandcover



Tapete kann jeder


----------



## 4ng3ldust (14. Juli 2016)

Hier mal mein Eigenbau auf Basis des Aim Rahmen von 2015.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (15. Juli 2016)

g0ddi3 schrieb:


> Tapete kann jeder


..Fahrradfahren sollte auch jeder können..... 
trotzdem darf man es mal erwähnen ....wenn ein Motiv interessant ist


----------



## g0ddi3 (15. Juli 2016)

svennox schrieb:


> ..Fahrradfahren sollte auch jeder können.....
> trotzdem darf man es mal erwähnen ....wenn ein Motiv interessant ist



Das war nicht negativ gemeint. Sorry wenn's falsch rüber kam xD


----------



## jim_morrison (15. Juli 2016)

Hier mein geliebtes Cube Sting SHPC RX 2010...
Mittlerweile mit neuem Dämpfer Rock Shox Monarch RT3 Debonair....


----------



## FR-Sniper (16. Juli 2016)

mein Rad für den täglichen Arbeitsweg:




und mein neues Stereo:


----------



## gzero (23. Juli 2016)

Meins mal:


----------



## Alexhazard (7. August 2016)

Mein neues! Zumindest ist der Rahmen neu!


----------



## FZ1 (11. August 2016)




----------



## FZ1 (14. August 2016)

...........uups......dreckig geworden..................


----------



## mathijsen (14. August 2016)

Welcher Lümmel von Fahrradmechaniker hat denn da die Sattelstützen-Leitung nicht gekürzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FZ1 (14. August 2016)

wenn der Lenker ganz nach links eingeschlagen wird, braucht man die länge (fast). Sieht aber wirklich blöd aus .  Werde mal versuchen, das besser zu lösen


----------



## Cocooned (20. August 2016)

Gestern ist es endlich angekommen  Inzwischen ist es nicht mehr so sauber...


----------



## Timmy91 (20. August 2016)

Seit 2 Wochen meins.
Stereo 150 hpa 27,5+ race
Macht richtig Spaß


----------



## dommermuth (22. August 2016)

Hallo,
hier mein neues Cube Stereo 160 C:62 Race. Heute erworben. Morgen mach ich die erste Tour. Mein Cube Sting 120 29" Race ist mir letzte Woche in Spanien auf dem Campingplatz gestohlen worden.


----------



## Fritzz180 (23. August 2016)

trials darf ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen zwar nicht mehr fahren,aber für Touren wird es alle mal reichen.


----------



## DaKing (27. August 2016)

Ein Stereo 140 SHPC Race 29 22" auf 2308m / Strudelkopf / Pragser Dolomiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabe1202 (28. August 2016)

Heute mal mein neues gebrauchtes auf dem Weg zum Bäcker getestet. Kleine Wald-Autobahn Runde mit 16km


----------



## svennox (30. August 2016)

madmike85 schrieb:


> Noch mal ein Bild von meinem


..schön 
....den FATBIKE-THREAD verfolge ich nun auch


----------



## svennox (30. August 2016)

Orry schrieb:


> Endlich fahrbereit.


..hihi 
....was ist denn.....coole Sache


----------



## knetis (30. August 2016)

Dann mach ich auch mal mit...





@Orry der Flaschenöffner ist der Hit!


----------



## madmike85 (30. August 2016)

svennox schrieb:


> ..schön
> ....den FATBIKE-THREAD verfolge ich nun auch


Ich bin seit Sonntag wieder ohne Fatbike unterwegs...


----------



## Martin31008 (3. September 2016)

Etwas über ein Jahr alt, regelmäßige 50km Runden gefahren, gerade war ein neuer Satz Reifen fällig, also für ein 499€ Bike bin ich wirklich sehr zufrieden


----------



## Zerzal (4. September 2016)

Das Acid und seine Junges......


----------



## svennox (4. September 2016)

..UND schöner Hintergrund


----------



## svennox (4. September 2016)

ok. dann werde auch ich mal mein cube zeigen


----------



## svennox (4. September 2016)

..UNDein paar Daten dazu :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (4. September 2016)

upps ..ok dann pack ich die DATEN hier rein :

CUBE ELITE SUPER HPC VOLLcarbon-Rahmen.
DT SWISS XRC 100 CArbon Federgabel mit Alu Schaft.
TUNE KING / KONG, NoTubes Podium / Crest Laufradsatz
Komplette XTR Schaltgruppe 3 x 10 / 11-34 XT Kassette und Kette Neu.
XTR Bremsen mit Magura Bremsscheiben.
Syntace Vorbau + Syntace Vector Carbon Lenker. 640mm
KCNC Sattelstütze mit Tune Komfort Carbon Sattel + Carbon TI Schelle.
NOKON Schaltzüge komplett durchgehend verlegt. (Schaltung geht wie ein Maschinengewehr!)
ESI Griffe Schwarz
TITAN Schrauben Set verbaut.

8,24 KG !!!


----------



## Zerzal (4. September 2016)

svennox schrieb:


> ..UND schöner Hintergrund


 



svennox schrieb:


> ok. dann werde auch ich mal mein cube zeigen


Schöner Aufbau..... Nur die Farbe der Kurbel finde och persönlich nicht so gelungen.... Sonst echt schönes Cube.....


Wenn mir mal n günstiger 29er Cube Carbon Rahmen in die Hände fällt....wird getauscht.


Pa. Geiles Gewicht


----------



## Bocacanosa (4. September 2016)

svennox schrieb:


> 8,24 KG !!!


----------



## svennox (11. September 2016)

DANKE ! 
..macht auch echt Laune das Leichtgewicht..
besonders in den Bergen...wenn ich es doch mal ..kurz tragen muss


----------



## sascha1603 (12. September 2016)

Hier mal unsere Cube


----------



## svennox (17. September 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Schöner Aufbau..... Nur die Farbe der Kurbel finde och persönlich nicht so gelungen.... Sonst echt schönes Cube.....
> 
> Pa. Geiles Gewicht


..was meinst du eigentl. mit "Farbe" der Kurbel..  die ist doch original belassen schick ..
wobei AUCH FÜR MICH ..es viele schöne andere Kurbeln gibt..
mal schauen ob irgendwann was anderes ran kommt ?!


----------



## TeufelMoritz (17. September 2016)

Hier noch ganz original! Hab jetzt IceTech Scheiben u.Beläge drauf 180/180


----------



## Fritzz180 (17. September 2016)

@TeufelMoritz ... Coole Gegend.genug Platz zum austoben


----------



## Zerzal (18. September 2016)

svennox schrieb:


> ..was meinst du eigentl. mit "Farbe" der Kurbel..  die ist doch original belassen schick ..



Naja, mir gefällt der Look der XTR Kurbel überhaupt nicht.... vor allem dann mit den Kettenblättern wird's noch schlimmer..... wenn die wenigstens Schwarz wären...
Da wäre mir dann ne zweifach XT optisch lieber... beziehungsweise einfach was Schwarzes..... oder dergleichen.... 

Natürlich ist das bloss meine Meinung und 
selbstverständlich muss es dir gefallen und die XTR ist sicher ne Top Kurbel 
Nur eben dieses Silber/Grau an dem Schwarz-Weissen Uphillkiller...  brrrrr 
Da wäre optisch n Karbon 1x11 Antrieb ne feine Sache.  
Würde dann auch noch mal gut was leichter werden...

Is mir natürlich klar das sowas 
a) kostet
b) nichts bringt, wenn man 2x oder 3x benötigt, und / oder
c) nicht gefällt...... kein bock druf hat...
Trotzdem top Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (18. September 2016)

THX. ...jetzt versteh ich was du meinst... 
...und somit bekommst du sogar meine Zustimmung,
d.h. ne komplett schwarze Kurbel inkl. Blätter etc. wäre auch mein nächstes Ziel..
..mal schauen..ob ..und wenn...wann es dann zustande kommt ?! ..*ne Carbon Kurbel wäre schon geil* 

ps. auch ne BOR-Kurbel gefällt mir gerade sehr ..*in schwarz natürlich* ..nicht in ROT ..aber sieht total lecker aus, wie ich finde !


----------



## thedifferent82 (18. September 2016)

Mein neues Stereo 140 SL. Heute eine kleine Runde mit meinem Neffen und seinem Laufrad gedreht.


----------



## Scholty (18. September 2016)

Hat was


----------



## EvilEvo (18. September 2016)

svennox schrieb:


> ..UNDein paar Daten dazu :



8,24Kg ist schon eine ordentliche Ansage. Optisch weiß das Bike auch zu gefallen, aber die Pedale  Ob Plattform oder Klick ist ja Geschmackssache, aber die Farbe


----------



## svennox (19. September 2016)

..auch zu diesem Thema kann ich ohne murren zustimmen, 
Klickpedalen sind nicht mein Geschmack...und das ist auch gut so 

.. d.h. meine Pedalen find ich sogar richtig geil, schön flach usw. ...ABER...die angesprochene Farbe..
 ist wirkl. nicht zum Bike passend, eigentl. sahen die auf den Verkaufsbildern auch aus wie ROT und nicht wie jetzt in orangeGold..
....naja irgendwann wird auch das noch getauscht !!!  ...fahren wollte ich allerdings jetzt schon..also müssen DIE erstmal hinhalten


----------



## EvilEvo (19. September 2016)

Na dann erteile ich mal im Namen der Style Polizei die Absolution


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (19. September 2016)

svennox schrieb:


> THX. ...jetzt versteh ich was du meinst...
> ...und somit bekommst du sogar meine Zustimmung,
> d.h. ne komplett schwarze Kurbel inkl. Blätter etc. wäre auch mein nächstes Ziel..
> ..mal schauen..ob ..und wenn...wann es dann zustande kommt ?! ..*ne Carbon Kurbel wäre schon geil*
> ...



Muss ja nicht komplet Schwarz sein, klecks Farbe schadet nicht zwingend... Selber hab ich ne Turbine mit Rotem Blatt an nem Schwarz/Grauen Stereo mit Roten Akzenten....


  Wobei ich ned weiss ob ich wieder n Rotes Blatt nehmen würde....

Die Brothers ist cool.... allerdings gefallen mir 1 fach Kurbeln mit Spiderless beser....


----------



## svennox (19. September 2016)

..gegen Farbe hab ich nichts..
aber es sollte schon zum Rest des Rades passen


----------



## DerHackbart (22. September 2016)

Hier mal mein 2015er Attention.

Um einige Änderungen kommt man ja nie rum, deshalb ist bisher folgendes passiert:

Gabelfeder aufgrund des Fahrergewichts  auf Hart gewechselt
SLX Bremsen mit 180er Scheibe vorn verbaut
Vorbau auf -6 Grad gedreht
Sony Xperia e mit Quadlock Halter als Navi
Cube Ergo Race Griffe
Conti RaceKings

Für die nahe Zukunft sollen soviele rote Decals wie möglich entfernt werden und ein Ergon Sattel soll den originalen Sattel ersetzen. Weiterhin sollen die Shifter auf SLX / XT gewechselt werden um die ISPEC Halterung zu nutzen und den Lenker aufzuräumen.


----------



## MarcoP1986 (3. Oktober 2016)

Cube reaction gtc sl 27,5 Zoll


----------



## Wies (4. Oktober 2016)

Grundlage war ein 2013er Ltd pro.
Neu: reverb, Ardent Ghetto-tubeless, mirfe 1x10, 120er Manitu marvel, 780er riser, 75er Syntax Vorbau, syun-lp b035 Flatpedale, Scheiben 200/180 magura storm, 

Bremsanlage und Laufräder noch standard.... Die b01s Beläge sind einfach zu günstig.


----------



## svennox (5. Oktober 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Naja, mir gefällt der Look der XTR Kurbel überhaupt nicht.... vor allem dann mit den Kettenblättern wird's noch schlimmer..... wenn die wenigstens Schwarz wären...
> Da wäre mir dann ne zweifach XT optisch lieber... beziehungsweise einfach was Schwarzes..... oder dergleichen....
> 
> Natürlich ist das bloss meine Meinung und
> ...


..sowas strebt mir (für meinem cube) z.Zt. am liebsten vor


----------



## Zerzal (5. Oktober 2016)

Meinst du jetzt von der Optik her, oder genau diese? Was spricht gegen ne Sram, e13 oder RF Carbon Trete? Gibt natürlich noch diverse Anbieter.... die THM's zB. die Clavicula ist auch sexy...Ähnlich der von deinem Bild. Bedenke dass das Innenlager ebenfalls passen muss... 

Wills bei 3 fach Bleiben...? Ich würde ja auf 2fach umrüsten... Habe ich bei meinem Acid so gemacht und ich finde es supi. Den kleinen Verlust an den beiden Enden fehlt mir eigentlich nicht....


----------



## svennox (5. Oktober 2016)

RICHTIG ..2 Fach würde auch mir reichen.. gegen 3 Fach hätte ich aber auch nichts einzuwenden ..
und NEIN.... es muss natürlich nicht zwingend genau dieser Antrieb (wie auf dem Foto) sein..
also wie du schon sagst.. es gibt auch viele weitere tolle Kurbeln aus Carbon..

..allerdings hätte mir dieses komplett Angebot (gebraucht) schon gefallen..
aber NICHT zu jedem Preis...sollte knapp 500,-€ kosten !


----------



## Zerzal (5. Oktober 2016)

svennox schrieb:


> ..allerdings hätte mir dieses komplett Angebot (gebraucht) schon gefallen..
> aber NICHT zu jedem Preis...sollte knapp 500,-€ kosten !


Oooa..... amtlich.... komplett ist mit Innenlager, Schaltwerk, ect?


----------



## svennox (5. Oktober 2016)

...Schaltwerk  ...no ...ohne natürlich !
NUR Blätter, Achse und Kurbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (5. Oktober 2016)

svennox schrieb:


> NUR Blätter, Achse und Kurbel


Für gebraucht... dachte das Teil is aus Plastik hätste ruhig erwähnen können das es aus Gold ist

Für das bekommst ja fast ne Komplettgruppe..... Alu sowieso....


----------



## mathijsen (5. Oktober 2016)

Für das abgewetzte Vierkant-Ding 500? LOL


----------



## svennox (6. Oktober 2016)

...sag ich doch, aber schön das ihr das auch so seht wie ich 
HIER im übrigen der Beweis, d.h. für weit weniger als die hälfte wäre ich eventuell schwach geworden 

ebay:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Storck-Carbon-Power-Arms-Syncross-Titanachse-/122121685992?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=HzT8Lu8dJOE%2BBwKDDqA%2Bs%2FO5%2FBY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## svennox (29. Oktober 2016)

..noch mal ein anderes Foto ...bevor der HERBST begann 









[/url][/IMG]


----------



## svennox (29. Oktober 2016)

..UND auch hier war ich auf Tour, bei schönem warmen Wetter


----------



## trauchhaus (31. Oktober 2016)

Hier mal ein paar Fotos von meinem Cube Elite C:62 Pro 19"

Folgende Ausstattung:
Cube Elite C:62 Pro Rahmen in 19" von 2016 aus Rahmentausch
Sattelstütze Cube Performance
BLB Sattel Carbon 
Cube FRB Carbon Lenker
Shimano XT Schaltung komplett, 2x10
Shimano XT Bremse
Shimano XT Klickpedale
DT Swiss CSW MA 2.9 Laufradsatz
Fox 32 Float Remote CTD Fit 100mm
Schwalbe Evolution Snakeskin Pacestar / Rocket Ron (vo) / Racing Ralph Double Defense (hi)

Komme aktuell nach dem Tubeless Umbau auf 10,19kg, geplant ist eine Carbonstütze und Anfang der Rennsaison 2017 ein leichterer Laufradsatz, möchte langfristig recht deutlich unter die 10kg Marke


----------



## svennox (1. November 2016)

..schöne Fotos!


----------



## Xplosive84 (1. November 2016)

Mein Cube Stereo 160 HPA 18"


----------



## mathijsen (1. November 2016)

trauchhaus schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Fotos von meinem Cube Elite C:62 Pro 19"


Du hast dir echt die Mühe gemacht und für die Fotos den Präsentationsständer mit in den Wald geschleppt? Hut ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trauchhaus (1. November 2016)

Ja, Stativ auch  war aber mehr oder weniger vor der Haustür, rund 1km.


----------



## I3uchi (12. November 2016)

Weil hier so furchtbar viele neue Räder gezeigt werden bringe ich mal etwas Gefühlsduselei in den Thread.
Dies ist mein erstes Rad, 2011 gekauft. Für mich als damaligen Studenten das finanzielle Desaster. Alivio-Ausstattung, aber immerhin ein XT-Schaltwerk. Nachdem ich mein schweres Enduro mangels Bewegung verkauft habe, erlebt das Cube nun seinen zweiten Frühling. Ich habe beschlossen es komplett zu renovieren. Es wird für lange Grundlageneinheiten benutzt, oder für MTB-Touren wenn mein AM nicht fahrbereit ist.

Verbaut wurde eine neue Deore XT-Austattung (Tretlager, Schaltung (3x10), Bremsen, Hebel, Kurbel), Ergon Sattel/Griffe sowie eine 100mm Recon. Beim Fahren kaum wieder zu erkennen die alte Dame 

Wenn mein AM ausgemustert wird, bekommt das Cube dessen 26" LRS mit DT Swiss 240s-Naben.
PS: Wirtschaftlich unsinnig, ich weiß. Aber ich wollte und will mich nicht von dem Rad trennen - ist die gute Seele im Keller. Daher bitte keine "Wie blöd bist du denn"-Kommentare, weiß ich bereits selbst


----------



## Seppelmich (12. November 2016)

Meiner Meinung nach steht emotionale Bindung über Sinn/Unsinn.

Lass dir also nix ausreden.


----------



## I3uchi (12. November 2016)

Wäre auch zu spät - alles schon verbaut


----------



## Pixelsign (22. November 2016)

Hier mal mein Reaction mit Komplettumbau. Selbst eine RS Reverb hat Platz gefunden. Dafür musste der durch den 1x11 Antrieb freigewordene Kabeleingang auf der rechten Seite minimal aufgebohrt werden, um das 5 mm Hydraulikkabel durchführen zu können.


----------



## EvilEvo (22. November 2016)

Eine absenkbare Sattelstütze wäre mir zwar das mit Abwegigste, was ich mir an ein Race-Hardtail bauen würde. Die Lösung, dafür den frei gewordenen Eingang zu verwenden, weiß aber auf jeden Fall zu überzeugen 
Schaut auch sehr stimmig aus 

Sobad der harte Winter wieder einkehrt, muss ich auch mal wieder ran an die Detailarbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosive84 (22. November 2016)

Nochmal ein Bild von meinem Stereo 160 wie es jetzt ist.
Shimano Saint Bremsen mit Ice-Tec Scheiben und Belägen sowie Shimano Saint Plattform Pedalen.


----------



## Pixelsign (22. November 2016)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Eine absenkbare Sattelstütze wäre mir zwar das mit Abwegigste, was ich mir an ein Race-Hardtail bauen würde. Die Lösung, dafür den frei gewordenen Eingang zu verwenden, weiß aber auf jeden Fall zu überzeugen
> Schaut auch sehr stimmig aus



Dazu muss ich auch sagen, dass das Bike oft im technisch anspruchsvollen Gelände bewegt wird, in dem die verstellbare Sattelstütze 1. wesentlich mehr Sicherheit und 2. mehr Fahrspaß bietet (daher auch die Plattformpedale). Im Worldcup werden mittlerweile auch immer mehr Variostützen verwendet. Bei Ghost gibt's das auch bereits in der Serie zu kaufen. Für Leichtbau-Bikes ist das aber natürlich schon verhältnismäßig viel Mehrgewicht.


----------



## EvilEvo (23. November 2016)

Sowas hab ich mir schon fast gedacht. Niemand baut sich Teile ans Rad, die für einen selbst keinen Nutzen haben. Hauptsache es passt zu deinem Fahrstil und Einsatzzweck.


----------



## svennox (24. November 2016)

letztes Sommer/Herbst-Foto ..als die Bäume/Sträucher "noch" Blätter trugen


----------



## Seppelmich (27. November 2016)

Seppelmich schrieb:


> Weil es hier so selten zu sehen ist: Mein 2014er Sting 140 Pro 29



Update nach meinem Umbau:








Vielen Dank nochmal an @KHUJAND  und @Dutshlander , die so viel Zeit und Mühe in die Bearbeitung meines Rahmens gesteckt haben.

Mehr Bilder und die ganze Umbaustory hier: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/umbauthread-roher-ganzer-berg-wuerfel-eine-foto-love-story.825727/


----------



## mathijsen (27. November 2016)




----------



## Xplosive84 (24. Dezember 2016)

Update: neuer Dämpfer eingebaut.
Rock shox Monarch RT3 HV


----------



## mathijsen (26. Dezember 2016)

Was hat denn der Dämpfer für einen Tune? Hab im Stereo-160-Thread gelesen (und nicht nur dort), dass der Hinterbau bis 2015 (Also die Rahmen, die noch auf der 2013er-Kinematik basieren) nicht besonders progressiv sein soll und daher ein normaler M/M-Tune wohl nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei ist.


----------



## Xplosive1984 (26. Dezember 2016)

Tune hat er M/L und wir morgen erstmal aufm Trail ausgiebig getestet.
Aber schon heute aufm Feld kurz mit dem Hund war der unterschied zum Manitou Radium schon deutlich spürbar.


----------



## matzethias72 (15. Januar 2017)

Ich wurde drauf hingewiesen, darum hier noch mal.
Moin in die Runde. Durch mehr oder weniger gewolltem Zufall bin ich vom Trekking aufs Mountainbike gekommen. 
Geworden ist es ein Cube LTD SL 2017. 
Die ersten 50 Km sind gefahren. Kann jetzt schon sagen das mir das Rad Spaß macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin31008 (15. Januar 2017)

Bremerhaven? Ich hab so ein Ähnliches allerdings in schwarz, 3 Stunden nach Kauf habe ich die Aufkleber in den Felgen, und an der Gabel abgerissen…


----------



## matzethias72 (15. Januar 2017)

Ja richtig Bremerhaven, das iauf dem Bild ist mein Arbeitsplatz, wohne etwas weiter (7km) nördlich von Bremerhaven.
Ist immer eine schöne Tour. Auf dem Deich nach Wremen oder Darum, Fischbrötchen essen und wieder zurück. Sind dann knapp zwischen 30 und 40 km hin und Rückweg.


----------



## trauchhaus (25. Januar 2017)

matzethias72 schrieb:


> Ich wurde drauf hingewiesen, darum hier noch mal.
> Moin in die Runde. Durch mehr oder weniger gewolltem Zufall bin ich vom Trekking aufs Mountainbike gekommen.
> Geworden ist es ein Cube LTD SL 2017.
> Die ersten 50 Km sind gefahren. Kann jetzt schon sagen das mir das Rad Spaß macht.



TipTop, solides Bike. Hatte mit dem LTD SL 2013 so einigen Spaß und es hat mich nie im Stich gelassen, musste aber jetzt etwas leichterem weichen


----------



## the donkey (29. Januar 2017)




----------



## serious0812 (30. Januar 2017)

Ich lasse mein Cube (Elite C:68 Race 29, 2016 mit 2x11 XTR) jetzt von meinem Händler auf 1x12 SRAM Eagle XX1 umrüsten.
Freue mich schon darauf, 2x11 ist zu viel für mich und 1x11 war mir doch zu wenig. Ich werde dann berichten.


----------



## EmJay (30. Januar 2017)

Mein Bike für 2017


----------



## le duy nhut (31. Januar 2017)

EmJay schrieb:


> Mein Bike für 2017
> Anhang anzeigen 570203



Wie ist denn die Gabel im Verhältnis zu einer Teleskopgabel?


----------



## EmJay (31. Januar 2017)

Für mich eine der besten Gabeln- und ich habe eigentlich alle schon durch... Was mich sonst eigentlich bei allen feinfühligen Gabeln gestört hat war, dass sie beim Anbremsen oder im Wiegetritt weggesackt sind. Ist bei dieser Gabel ganz anders und trotzdem ist sie sehr sensibel


----------



## Fichtelracer (1. Februar 2017)

Mein CUBE Dropzone für den Pumptrack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberia (11. Februar 2017)

Stereo 160 SHPC 2013 Evo 2017  Die Di2 ist so genial.


----------



## Stereo150 (13. Februar 2017)

Meine Cubes

- CubeStereo HPAsl 27.5Plus 2016
- Cube LTD Race 2015
- Cube Attempt 2008


----------



## rider1970 (14. Februar 2017)

Schöner Fuhrpark


----------



## the donkey (19. Februar 2017)

Noch im Aufbau macht aber so auch keinen schlechten Eindruck


----------



## radlarmin (27. Februar 2017)

Mein neues Stereo...



Mein neues Stereo , mit 10-46 Kassette ..


----------



## rider1970 (27. Februar 2017)

Schickes teil! Ist das ein "Plus " ?
Kassette ist vermutlich eine 11-46 oder 9-46z ? Eine 10-46z kenne ich zumindest nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbfuchs (1. März 2017)

Nach langer Abstinenz... mal wieder etwas für lange Touren.


----------



## f7q (3. März 2017)

Chöner Hintergrund 


PA: Ach und das Bike ist auch hübsch


----------



## the donkey (5. März 2017)

So jetzt ist es soweit fertig und auch schon etwas gefahren worden
Muss sagen gibt Vertrauen
Will aber am Gewicht noch weiter drehen. Denke LRS und Gabel werden weichen (bei Interesse bitte melden)


----------



## StereoBifi (12. März 2017)

Einmal meins und das meiner besseren Hälfte


----------



## Zerzal (12. März 2017)

StereoBifi schrieb:


> Einmal meins und das meiner besseren Hälfte


Der Klotz der unten dran häng ist so hässlich, das versaut das ganze Bike


----------



## Karabus (14. März 2017)

Servus zusammen =) 

Hier mein 2 Wochen "altes" Stereo 140 HPA Race 2017er in 18" 27.5, NC-17 Supin III Pro Pedale, echt klasse!

Sau gut zu fahren, macht echt freude, Sattel und schlauch der Sattelstütze werden noch angepasst, der rest... 
bleibt erstmal so ....


Hfgl! =)


----------



## the donkey (14. März 2017)

Es wird langsam


----------



## poppei0202 (17. März 2017)

hier das nagelneue Cube 24 Zoll meiner Tochter Modell 2017


----------



## Xplosive84 (17. März 2017)

Gestern Antrieb auf 1x10 umgebaut.


----------



## MSMR_ (19. März 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (26. März 2017)

Ein Hanzz!


----------



## the donkey (30. März 2017)




----------



## FZ1 (4. April 2017)

heute mal einen neuen Reifen für mein Stereo 160 montiert


----------



## Zerzal (4. April 2017)

FZ1 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 591249
> heute mal einen neuen Reifen für mein Stereo 160 montiert


Und vorne?


----------



## FZ1 (4. April 2017)

Hans Dampf 
Wollte den Baron mal ausprobieren. Brauche was mit Traktion


----------



## Zerzal (4. April 2017)

Ui aber dass das andersrum sinnvoller wäre brauch ich dir hoffentlich nicht zu sagen.... 
Kürzlich kam mir einer mit HD in Trail am Hinterrad, und nem Furios Fred am Vorderrad entgegen....


----------



## FZ1 (5. April 2017)

Ich hatte natürlich auch gelesen das es anders rum sinnvoller sein soll. Aber ich fahre nur für mich zum Spaß haben. Und die meisten Aussagen hier,hören sich schon ganz schön Professional an. Ich teste das einfach mal...für mich. Aber generell bin ich für jeden Tipp dankbar. Und die beiden Reifen einmal zu tauschen ist ja auch kein Weltuntergang. 
Gruß


----------



## Zerzal (5. April 2017)

FZ1 schrieb:


> Aber ich fahre nur für mich zum Spaß haben.


 Das tue ich auch
Aber das bedeutet ja nicht das man sich das Fahren schwer machen muss..... Teste das ruhig, aber ich würd's gleich tauschen
Der Grip, gerade in den Kurven ist vorn viel wichtiger, und hinten hast in der Regel durch dein Gewicht und desen Position im Bike, eh mehr Traktion. Mit dem Baron hinten, ist das Hoch treten anstrengender, da mehr Rollwiderstand weil der Reifen mehr klebt. Daführ schmiert dir dann beim runterfahren der HD vorn eher weg weil er weniger Kurvengrip bietet. Und wenns Vorn geht is meistens scheisse  Hinten kann es ruhig mal etwas schwänzeln.....
Ich würde immer raten, den Reifen mit mehr Grip und der Weicheren Mischung vorn zu fahren, und denn leichter rollenden hinten.
Das dürfte dir mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch zum Spass haben mehr taugen


----------



## serious0812 (6. April 2017)

Ich habe mein Cube jetzt von 2x11 XTR auf 1x12 SRAM Eagle umrüsten lassen.
Bei der Gelegenheit gab es auch noch Conti Raceking Racesport V/H dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (7. April 2017)

Die Pfunde purzeln


----------



## rider1970 (10. April 2017)

Geniales Wetter bei der gestrigen Ausfahrt, so kann es gerne bleiben


----------



## RFS_134 (17. April 2017)

Na dann will ich auch mal...


----------



## radlarmin (20. April 2017)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Schickes teil! Ist das ein "Plus " ?
> Kassette ist vermutlich eine 11-46 oder 9-46z ? Eine 10-46z kenne ich zumindest nicht





OneUp Components Umrüstkit Shark Ritzelcluster für DT Swiss Ratchet System mit Sun Race Kasette kombiniert. 10-46


----------



## SuperSpeed (24. April 2017)

Für 2017 

- MT8 mit HC-1 Hebel & Galfer Scheiben
- IKON 2,20 3C maxspeed TR


----------



## McFirehead (24. April 2017)

@SuperSpeed tolles Bike.
Diese Kombi aus Matt Schwarz/Rot ist klasse und die RS-1 erst.
Ich hab noch eine Frage zur Befestigung deiner MT-8: Mit was hast du die an deinen XT Griff gemacht?
Shiftmix? Welcher XT Griff ist es?
Danke für deine Antwort und sry wegen dem Off-Topic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSpeed (24. April 2017)

Danke @McFirehead 

Ja, Shiftmix I-Spec I  & ist noch eine XT M780


----------



## dtp (28. April 2017)

Hi,

bin neu hier im Forum. Und fast ebenso neu (ein Tag älter) ist mein neues Cube Reaction GTC One. 



 


 


 


 




Junge, junge. Ein neues Bike und was habe ich damit gestern angestellt? Ich hab's mit dem iPhone konfiguriert. Um es mal mit Bob Dylon zu sagen: The times they are a changin. 

Aber ich wollte es ja nicht anders. 

Gruß,

Thorsten


----------



## Sascha_89 (29. April 2017)




----------



## kolegier (5. Mai 2017)

mein 2009er cube ltd 
mal upgedatet & generalüberholt


----------



## FR-Sniper (5. Mai 2017)




----------



## Aldi1979 (7. Mai 2017)

Schwarz-Weiß


----------



## Sebi186 (8. Mai 2017)

Cube Stereo 120 HPA Mod. Müsste 2015 sein hab nach längerer Pause das fahren mal wieder mit paar Kumpels angefangen.


----------



## wreckingbike (10. Mai 2017)

Hi Leute, 

das hier ist mein erstes MTB! Ein Cube Attention SL 29 von 2016 (online noch abgegriffen) in 21er Rahmengröße. Ich bin ziemlich happy damit. Inzwischen die GA1 EVO nachgerüstet. Und mir gefällt der Look mit den Cube-Performance-Schutzblechen, andere wären wohl entsetzt wegen der paar 100g mehr Gewicht. ;-)

Fährt sich soweit super, komme quasi jeden Berg hoch, wenn auch langsam, ich bin wirklich begeistert, wie easy man damit auf den "niedrigen Gängen" noch fahren kann, auch wenn man kaum mehr vorwärtskommt - manchmal fehlt mir ganz oben ein wenig Widerstand bei langem Bergabfahren, das, was ich bei einem Hollandrad bei schnellem Fahren im 3. Gang mag, quasi, man hat noch Power beim Treten.

Da ich erst damit abspecken muss, bin ich bei technischen Fahrtricks noch etwas überfordert. Nach yt-Video-Recherche ein wenig Manuals und Bunny Hops versucht, aber es klappt so gar nicht bis dato. ;c)


----------



## mountainsunbike (12. Mai 2017)

Hier mal eins von mir


----------



## serious0812 (17. Mai 2017)

Hier mein CUBE nach Umrüstung auf SRAM XX1 Eagle, 1x12. Die Schaltung ist der Hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainsunbike (24. Mai 2017)

Cube Stereo HPA 120 SL. Geiles Bike für meine Bedürfnisse




Und mein Cube LTD Race hat mich Jahrelang gut über die Berge gebracht aber ein Fully ist eben ein Fully


----------



## bodenkontakt (2. Juni 2017)

Hier mein "CUBE´nstein"



CUBE´nstein deshalb, weil ich es aus den Leichenteilen von dem hier

und einem neuen CUBE AMS Pro 130 Rahmen aufbauen musste.
Der alte Rahmen war im Bereich über der Dämpferaufnahme am Hauptrahmen direkt mittig durch die untere Flaschenhalterbohrung angebrochen und somit Schrott.
ABER was ein Unterschied zu mein em alten Bike!
Der CUBE´nstein fliegt förmlich durchs Gelände, dass es eine Freude ist. Was ein neuer Rahmen mit modernerer Technik für einen Unterschied machen kann! Ich bin begeistert.
Und der Neuaufbau hat mich nur 3,1415927 x 

350.-€ im Gegensatz zu mindestens 1500 oder mehr für ein Neubike gekostet und ich hätte noch auf den alten 26er Parts gesessen.
Also bleibe ich 26" noch ne ganze Weile treu


----------



## Hardwell (4. Juni 2017)

Hier mein Cube Stereo 120 HPA Pro. Leicht modifiziert mit 140mm Gabel und Zee Bremse. Fährt sich absolut genial. Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist kaum zu schlagen. Bin sehr glücklich mit


----------



## aethys (5. Juni 2017)

serious0812 schrieb:


> Hier mein CUBE nach Umrüstung auf SRAM XX1 Eagle, 1x12. Die Schaltung ist der Hammer!



Hey serious0812,
darf ich fragen wieviel dein Bike auf die Waage bringt? Dürfte doch nahe der 9kg Grenze sein.


----------



## Baharott (25. Juni 2017)

Hier ist mein Cube, 11,9 Kilo bis jetzt, tubeless kommt noch


----------



## janlebeast (1. Juli 2017)

Baharott schrieb:


> Hier ist mein Cube, 11,9 Kilo bis jetzt, tubeless kommt noch


❤️Das ist richtig Nice


----------



## Baharott (1. Juli 2017)

janlebeast schrieb:


> ❤️Das ist richtig Nice



Danke dir, Habs für ziemlich wenig Geld zusammen gebaut bekommen und bin begeistert


----------



## gazzpacho (3. Juli 2017)

Mein LTD als Trailgerät


----------



## svennox (5. Juli 2017)

mein cube elite superHPC
 ..mit dem Handy ..auf Berlin-Tour ..festgehalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (5. Juli 2017)




----------



## forestrider01 (9. Juli 2017)

Cube Fritzz
Fährt sich grossartig, Rahmen war relativ günstig nur 500Euro, inklusive Steckachse, Steursatz und Innenlager.
Bild kann ich aus irgendeinem Grund hier nicht hochladen, schaut aber doch mal bitte auf mein Profil


----------



## FZ1 (10. Juli 2017)

...*m*


----------



## mathijsen (10. Juli 2017)

gazzpacho schrieb:


> Mein LTD als Trailgerät


Geile Idee! 27,5+ in 29er Rahmen, nehme ich an?
Dass die breiten Reifen da so durch den Hinterbau und an der Kette vorbei passen... einfach mal auf gut Glück probiert?


----------



## gazzpacho (11. Juli 2017)

Ist schon knapp (3-4mm Platz an jeder Seite, je nach Luftdruck). Die Kurbel habe ich reduziert auf das mittlere Kettenblatt. Das reicht für unsere Gegend. Bisher gab es keine Probleme.
Ich hatte mir zuerst nur eine Felge und einen Reifen bestellt und bei meinen drei 29ern ausprobiert. Mein Cube war das einzige, wo es gepasst hat. Ich fahre es jetzt seit mehr als einem Jahr auf engen Trails und bin echt begeistert.


----------



## banduc (14. Juli 2017)

[/url][/IMG]

Mein neues Stereo in heimischer Gartenkulisse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (16. Juli 2017)

Wird zerlegt und verkauft


----------



## Kirk69 (5. August 2017)




----------



## Dr4x (5. August 2017)




----------



## Robin-92 (5. August 2017)

Etwas älter aber läuft noch wie am ersten Tag


----------



## GTEvo (9. August 2017)

Ich liebe es..LTD CC 2009


----------



## Phoz (12. August 2017)

Meine Trailrackete
CUBE Stereo 140 C:68 SLT 29"


----------



## Peppi84 (13. August 2017)

will ich mir auch aufbauen, sehr nice. was ist das für eine Rahmengröße. Was für eine fährst du bei was für einer Größe/schrittlänge?

Mein altes 2011er Stereo in M kommt mir manchmal bissl eingeengt vor, speziell mit kurzem Vorbau steigt das VR gern im Uphill. Bin noch am überlegen jetzt zuzuschlagen oder auf den neuen 2018er Rahmen zu warten.

Greez.
Robert


----------



## mathijsen (13. August 2017)

2018 wird es kein Stereo 140 in 29" mehr geben.


----------



## Peppi84 (15. August 2017)

hab ich erst jetz gesehen das es ein 29er ist, auf das hatte ich es aber auch nicht abgesehen, 27,5 reicht vollkommen als alter 26 fahrer 

ich find den 2018er rahmen auch sehr nice, hab heute mal auf einem alu Race von 2017 gesessen, passt recht gut von der größe. ist auf jeden fall länger als mein 2011er stereo


----------



## Fipslilli (19. August 2017)

....noch einmal mein Cube 2000... damals noch mit 100er Stahl-Federgabel! Heute 120 Luftgefedert und mit Chromag-Teilen verziert. Ich liebe meine "Hummel"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DFENCE (26. August 2017)




----------



## Nitzerich (28. August 2017)

ne Endgeile Feuerkutsche, 

von Tour bis DH, irgendwie macht das immer Spaß und die Umgebung fliegt vorbei. Grüße aus dem schönen Vogtland. ;-)


----------



## dvt (2. September 2017)




----------



## jensp223 (4. September 2017)




----------



## tbird (4. September 2017)

Sehr geil!!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zerzal (4. September 2017)

Naja, man kann kaum was erkennen.... und irgendwie kriegt man Kopfschmerzen dabei. Schade.....


----------



## DFENCE (4. September 2017)

Ja das bild ist extrem schlechte Qualität, ich kann da auch nicht draufschauen. 
Hier mal mein altes LTD Team


----------



## jensp223 (5. September 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Naja, man kann kaum was erkennen.... und irgendwie kriegt man Kopfschmerzen dabei. Schade.....


Leider richtig 
Habe deswegen mal ein anderes Bild dafür eingefügt. 
Ist aber leider auch nicht besonders [emoji16] 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI RIO-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zerzal (5. September 2017)

DFENCE schrieb:


> Ja das bild ist extrem schlechte Qualität, ich kann da auch nicht draufschauen.
> Hier mal mein altes LTD Team
> Anhang anzeigen 640399 Anhang anzeigen 640400


Farbe kommt Geil



jensp223 schrieb:


> Leider richtig
> Habe deswegen mal ein anderes Bild dafür eingefügt.
> Ist aber leider auch nicht besonders [emoji16]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI RIO-L01 mit Tapatalk


Jetzt kann man wenigstens den Reifen fast schmerzfrei ansehen

Mal wieder mit dem Acid ins Gelände.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DFENCE (5. September 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Farbe kommt Geil



Jap bisher einer der geilsten Farben die ich je hatte auf nem Bike, CandyGreen Eloxiert / Schwarz Pulver beschichtet


----------



## jensp223 (5. September 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Farbe kommt Geil
> 
> 
> Jetzt kann man wenigstens den Reifen fast schmerzfrei ansehen[emoji38]
> ...


[emoji106]  darum geht es doch beim Fatbike [emoji16] [emoji16] 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI RIO-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DFENCE (14. September 2017)

Hab mein AMS noch etwas modifiziert. Ist übrigens nen eigen aufbau


----------



## Zerzal (15. September 2017)

Hier mal der neu Zuwachs der Cube Familie...


 
Langsam wäre mal en Familien-Foto Pflicht


----------



## laica24 (15. September 2017)

Cube LTD Comp von 2007. Ausgeliefert noch mit Magura HS33 und Dart3


----------



## DFENCE (15. September 2017)

SixPack S.A.M Felgen, kommen mir doch so bekannt vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laica24 (15. September 2017)

DFENCE schrieb:


> SixPack S.A.M Felgen, kommen mir doch so bekannt vor


Der Preis war das entscheidende. Wollte eigentlich Ouzy Trail von Spank. Aber die Sixpack Sam sind seit Februar fur 25€ pro Stück zu haben.
Beim einspeichen waren Sie etwas zickig, da die felge an sich schon um ca 0,5 bis 0.8 mm in der Stärke über den Umfang variiert hat


----------



## Zerzal (15. September 2017)

laica24 schrieb:


> Cube LTD Comp von 2007. Ausgeliefert noch mit Magura HS33 und Dart3


Schöner Aufbau...!


----------



## DFENCE (15. September 2017)

Bist du ansonst zufrieden ? Ich hab meine seit Gestern, hab sie mir allerdings direkt bei Sixpack Aufbauen lassen


----------



## laica24 (15. September 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Schöner Aufbau...!


Dankeschön. Ging langsam immer mal wieder stückweise seit 2 Jahren. Angefangen hats bei mir mit nem defekten Steuersatz. Da bin ich dann iwie auf den goldenen Tocken Satz gekommen, und fand, das ein goldenes Detail verloren aussieht. und so gings dann weiter....


----------



## laica24 (15. September 2017)

DFENCE schrieb:


> Bist du ansonst zufrieden ? Ich hab meine seit Gestern, hab sie mir allerdings direkt bei Sixpack Aufbauen lassen


Hallo. haber erst 150km runter. Bisher im normalen CC keine Probleme. Bin mit 70kg aber auch kein Schwergewicht. Laufen auch immer noch rund. Wenn die mal richtig  eingespeicht sind, habe ich keine Bedenken. Habe mal gelesen, dass die bei manchen Leuten am geschweißten Felgenstoß das Knacken anfangen, weil sich da so ein eingeklebtes Metallteil löst. Das Problem habe ich auch nicht. Kann aber mit "Bauschaum" gelöst werden


----------



## tbird (19. September 2017)

2012er Hanzz.












Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steppentundra (19. September 2017)

tbird schrieb:


> 2012er Hanzz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow, cool!!! Ist das nicht Rovinj Altstadt und die Kirche oben? Wo ist der Trail am Meer?


----------



## the donkey (30. September 2017)

Keine Ahnung ob es schon hier war
Bin noch nicht sicher was ich damit machen werde.
Entweder Umbau auf 1x12 und andere Teile da es eh schon zum Teil demontiert ist oder oder geht es in den Verkauf


----------



## Zerzal (30. September 2017)

1x12 ist doch sowas von gestern... warte noch n Moment, dann hast 1x13! 
Oder nen fairen Preis für die 1x12 Geuppe......


----------



## Kirk69 (4. Oktober 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (21. Oktober 2017)




----------



## thomasf (31. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

Gibt's scho Fotos vom neuen Reaction ????


----------



## rotationman (3. November 2017)

Es ist zwar kein Mountainbike aber dennoch ein Cube und gesellt sich inzwischen zu meinem Cube Ltd 2016er 29er Hardtail. Das neue hier, ein CrossHybrid hab ich mir für den täglichen Weg zur Arbeit zugelegt. Einfache Strecke 18.5km. Da ich bei uns um den Frankfurter Flughafen rum muss mit etlichen Unterführungen hoch und runter will ichs auf dem täglichen Weg einfach entspannt angehen. Daher das Ebike. In der Freizeit bleib ich dem unmotorisierten Bikes treu.


----------



## the donkey (4. November 2017)

Fast fertig


----------



## StereoBifi (4. November 2017)

Einmal E-bitte


----------



## MtB55 (9. November 2017)

Frisch ausgepackt, kam vor 2 Stunden


----------



## GT-Fixer (11. November 2017)

DFENCE schrieb:


> Ja das bild ist extrem schlechte Qualität, ich kann da auch nicht draufschauen.
> Hier mal mein altes LTD Team
> Anhang anzeigen 640399 Anhang anzeigen 640400



Hast du nur den Rahmen gekauft und das selbst aufgebaut oder wieso hat das so einen seltsamen für das (Rad)-baujahr alten Teilemix?
Habe selbst nen Team mitlerweile auch noch wenig originales dran aber immerhin die Reba verrichtet doch nen Top Dienst.


----------



## Meister-Yoda (12. November 2017)

Hallo

Ich bin nun ja auch in Besitz eine neuen Cube.

Cube Reaction GTC Race






Nächste Woche beginne ich mit dem Umbau. Zur Zeit hat es stolze 11.5 km inkl. XT Pedale und Falschenhalter

Meine Planung, welche ich bis zur Salzkammergut Trophy umsetzen möchte:

1x12 GX Eagle, das macht mein Cube Händler.

Bei den Kurbeln gibt es noch keine Entscheidung, hat wer einen Tipp?

neue Reifen, Specialized Ground Control, Tubeless. Der neue GC hat einen sensationellen Grip!

Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstütze Carbon, noch offen. Tipps sind willkommen.

Sattel ist noch offen! Der fährt sich so gut, da muss ich noch überlegen
Sollte sich im nächsten Jahr ein Geldsegen einstellen, dachte ich ev. noch die Laufräder zu tauschen!


----------



## Zerzal (12. November 2017)

Meister-Yoda schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich bin nun ja auch in Besitz eine neuen Cube.
> 
> ...


Schönes Cube


Ich würde die Kohle für den 1x12 Antrieb sparen, ne leichte 11-46 / 11-50 Kassette drauf machen, Schaltwerk ist ja n 11 fach,  den Umwerfer abnehmen und an die XT Kurbel eine 32t/34t Oval KB montieren. Fertig und viel billiger als die Eagle. Vermutlich sogar leichter....

Reifen würde ich erstmal runterfahren und der Sinn vorne ne 160er Scheibe anstelle der 180er zu fahren erschließt sich mir, vorausgesetzt du fährst keinen Dh's von mehr als 200hm am Stück, nicht. Nein, irgendwie auch dann nicht   Gewicht sparen an den Bremsen? 

Lenker und Co soll ja das Zeug gerade ganz toll sein... Zumindest die IBC Tester finden wohl toll Allerdings hab ich da nicht so Ahnung von, würde vermutlich zu Syntace greifen...

Die Gesparte Knete von der Schaltung in einen leichten, stabilen LRS stecken.... Dort merkt man es wohl am meisten....  Weshalb hast den nicht gleich das Model mit der Eagle genommen? Wäre doch sicher einiges günstiger gekommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Yoda (12. November 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Weshalb hast den nicht gleich das Model mit der Eagle genommen? Wäre doch sicher einiges günstiger gekommen....



Nein. Das Bike ist zwar neu, aber aus zweiter Hand! Habe nur 1300€ bezahlt. Es hatte zuvor max. einige Hundert Meter Probefahrt drauf. 

Ich bin ein Fan von Gripshift! Für mich war und ist Gripshift das Beste! Mein Stadtrad und mein uralt MTB mit dem ich bei kurzen Ausflügen mit Freunde, die nicht Radfahrer sind, und Radwandertage immer wieder mal fahren, haben Gripshift. Da mein Fully XT hat, habe ich dort natürlich keine.

Was ist ein LRS?

LG


----------



## Protemnodon (12. November 2017)

Laufradsatz.


----------



## Meister-Yoda (12. November 2017)

OK, Danke.


----------



## Meister-Yoda (12. November 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Reifen würde ich erstmal runterfahren



Da ich das Rad nur für Marathon und für die eine oder andere Trainingsrunde verwenden werde, werde die Reifen bis zum ersten Marathon nicht abgefahren sein. 
Bei dem Rad fahre ich das erste Mal Schwalbe Reifen! Bin bis jetzt nur Specialized gefahren. Ich bin vom Grip ein wenig enttäuscht! Die kommen zu den Reifen von Specialized nicht ran.


----------



## Zerzal (12. November 2017)

Meister-Yoda schrieb:


> Nein. Das Bike ist zwar neu, aber aus zweiter Hand! Habe nur 1300€ bezahlt. Es hatte zuvor max. einige Hundert Meter Probefahrt drauf.


Verstehe...



Meister-Yoda schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Fan von Gripshift! Für mich war und ist Gripshift das Beste!


Gut, ich Persönlich finde die misst und es käme mir, auch wenn ich die ganz gut finden würde, wohl nicht in den Sinn deshalb mehrere 100€ für ne Sram Gruppe raus zu hauen. Wobei, sag niemals nie....



Meister-Yoda schrieb:


> Da mein Fully XT hat, habe ich dort natürlich keine.


Dann wäre es doch sicher kein grosses Drama am Race Bike auch keins zu haben



Meister-Yoda schrieb:


> Was ist ein LRS?


Wie bereits beantwortet, Laufradsatz. 



Meister-Yoda schrieb:


> Da ich das Rad nur für Marathon und für die eine oder andere Trainingsrunde verwenden werde, werde die Reifen bis zum ersten Marathon nicht abgefahren sein.
> Bei dem Rad fahre ich das erste Mal Schwalbe Reifen! Bin bis jetzt nur Specialized gefahren. Ich bin vom Grip ein wenig enttäuscht! Die kommen zu den Reifen von Specialized nicht ran.


Jedem das seine.....


----------



## MtB55 (12. November 2017)

Meister-Yoda schrieb:


> Da ich das Rad nur für Marathon und für die eine oder andere Trainingsrunde verwenden werde, werde die Reifen bis zum ersten Marathon nicht abgefahren sein.
> Bei dem Rad fahre ich das erste Mal Schwalbe Reifen! Bin bis jetzt nur Specialized gefahren. Ich bin vom Grip ein wenig enttäuscht! Die kommen zu den Reifen von Specialized nicht ran.


Welcher Schwalbe ist drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Yoda (13. November 2017)

tib02 schrieb:


> Welcher Schwalbe ist drauf?



Hallo

vorne ist Rocket Ron und hinten Racing Ralph drauf.

LG


----------



## Zerzal (13. November 2017)

Meister-Yoda schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> vorne ist Rocket Ron und hinten Racing Ralph drauf.
> 
> LG


Welche Mischung ist es denn?

Kann eigentlich am HT nicht klagen, was den RR am VR anbelangt. Und ich fahr nen Addix Speed, hinten sogar nur nen TB in PS und das teils nicht lieb

Mehr Grip heisst meist auch mehr Rollwiderstand.


----------



## Meister-Yoda (13. November 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> TB in PS



TB ?
PS ?



Zerzal schrieb:


> Mehr Grip heisst meist auch mehr Rollwiderstand.



Vorallem der Seitenhalt ist schwach.


----------



## Zerzal (13. November 2017)

Meister-Yoda schrieb:


> TB ?
> PS ?


Sorry
TB= Thunder Burt
PS= PaceStar alte Mischung von Schwalbe. Addix ist die neue. 



Meister-Yoda schrieb:


> Vorallem der Seitenhalt ist schwach.



Ist natürlich entscheidend welche Mischung bei welchem Reifendruck du fährst. Ich nehme mal an du sprichst von vorn? 




Ps. Um der Gallerie gerecht zu werden....


----------



## MtB55 (13. November 2017)

Meister-Yoda schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> vorne ist Rocket Ron und hinten Racing Ralph drauf.
> 
> LG


Naja für Gripp nicht gerade die besten Reifen, für eine Anforderung würde ich den Hans Dampf Addix vorne (soft oder Speedgripp)/hinten(Speedgripp) draufziehen,  dann steigt der Gripp deutlich, rollt natürlich auch etwas schwerer.


----------



## Zerzal (13. November 2017)

tib02 schrieb:


> Naja für Gripp nicht gerade die besten Reifen, für eine Anforderung würde ich den Hans Dampf Addix vorne (soft oder Speedgripp)/hinten(Speedgripp) draufziehen,  dann steigt der Gripp deutlich, rollt natürlich auch etwas schwerer.


Für Marathon!? Nen Dampf


----------



## MtB55 (13. November 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Für Marathon!? Nen Dampf



Immer den *ganzen* Text im Kontex lesen, dann gegenenfalls lachen, sonst macht man sich schnell lächerlich ...

Die Aussage war der Gripp der jetzigen ist zu schlecht .. und der Neue *Speedgripp* rollt echt brauchbar ... schon gefahren?


----------



## DFENCE (13. November 2017)

GT-Fixer schrieb:


> Hast du nur den Rahmen gekauft und das selbst aufgebaut oder wieso hat das so einen seltsamen für das (Rad)-baujahr alten Teilemix?
> Habe selbst nen Team mitlerweile auch noch wenig originales dran aber immerhin die Reba verrichtet doch nen Top Dienst.



Ja so ist es, ich hatte den Rahmen für nen Appel und Ei bekommen und hab ne Resteverwertung gemacht mit den Teilen die ich noch da hatte von nem Canyon mit Rahmenbruch.


----------



## Zerzal (13. November 2017)

tib02 schrieb:


> Immer den *ganzen* Text im Kontex lesen, dann gegenenfalls lachen, sonst macht man sich schnell lächerlich ...






tib02 schrieb:


> Die Aussage war der Gripp der jetzigen ist zu schlecht .


Und das du einen HD in die runde wirfst... Einen AM/Enduro-Reifen. 
Und nein, soo schlecht ist der Grip bei den alten auch nicht! 


tib02 schrieb:


> und der Neue *Speedgripp* rollt echt brauchbar ... schon gefahren?


Ja, die neuen scheinen besser... Da bin ich absolut bei dir. Sogar der Speed macht am VR einen recht guten Job.  Und ja, bin ich bereits gefahren, fahre ich!


----------



## MtB55 (13. November 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Und das du einen HD in die runde wirfst... Einen AM/Enduro-Reifen.
> Und nein, soo schlecht ist der Grip bei den alten auch nicht!
> 
> Ja, die neuen scheinen besser... Da bin ich absolut bei dir. Sogar der Speed macht am VR einen recht guten Job.  Und ja, bin ich bereits gefahren, fahre ich!



Mir würde der Gripp der anderen Reifen für die beschriebene Ausgangslage auch reichen, nur war das nicht die Frage... wenn du auf die Schwalbe-Homepage schaust wirst du sehen das der Reifen nicht nur für Allmtn/Enduro geeignet ist. Daher passt mein Tipp der Ausgangsfrage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (13. November 2017)

tib02 schrieb:


> Mir würde der Gripp der anderen Reifen für die beschriebene Ausgangslage auch reichen





tib02 schrieb:


> nur war das nicht die Frage...


Stimmt! eigentlich war es ursprünglich überhaupt nicht die Frage. Das ganze entstand nur durch die Aussage die Schwalben runter zu fahren... 



tib02 schrieb:


> wenn du auf die Schwalbe-Homepage schaust wirst du sehen das der Reifen nicht nur für Allmtn/Enduro geeignet ist.


Müssen sie ja fast schreiben. Machen kann man alles, klar. Mann kann sich auch ne Mary dran machen, die hat auch Grip wie Sau  


tib02 schrieb:


> Daher passt mein Tipp der Ausgangsfrage.


Da scheiden sich dann wohl die Geister.... 
Ich sehe das anders, zumal es ja noch den NN dazwischen gibt.... 

Egal.... Es war auch nicht als Angriff dir gegenüber gedacht oder so....

PS. Zeigt her eure Cubes


----------



## Meister-Yoda (13. November 2017)

Bei den Reifen scheiden sich die Geister!

Ist von euch schon wer den neuen Ground Control gefahren?


----------



## MtB55 (13. November 2017)

Wenn dann die MM in UltaSoft


----------



## Zerzal (13. November 2017)

Meister-Yoda schrieb:


> Bei den Reifen scheiden sich die Geister!
> 
> Ist von euch schon wer den neue Ground Control gefahren?


Nein dazu kann ich nicht viel sagen. 



tib02 schrieb:


> Wenn dann die MM in UltaSoft


Muahaha  Die will ich aber dann keine 1000hm mehr nach oben treten... 
Werde wohl mal nen Soft vorne rauf packen


----------



## Black-Falcon (13. November 2017)

Ohje… IBC at its best! 
Viel Diskussion und wenig brauchbares für den Fragesteller...

@Meister-Yoda
Auf deinem 2017er 'Reaction GTC Race', sind Schwalbe _Performance_-Reifen aufgezogen.
Diese bieten zum einen weniger Grip und sind zudem schwerer als die _Evolution_-Version.
Sofern du also einen _gleichwertigen _Vergleich zu den Speci-Reifen suchst, müsstest du zu einem Evo SnakeSkin oder gar LiteSkin mit Addix Speed- bzw. Speed_grip_-Mischung greifen.
Je nach Präferenz und ausgehend vom Ground Control, würde ich wohl eher zum Nobby Nic am VR tendieren.

Wenn du allerdings vom Ground Control überzeugt bist und keine andere Reifenmarke ausprobieren willst, würde ich dabei bleiben...
Persönlich kenne ich nur die GRID-Karkasse von Speci und die ist tatsächlich stabiler als SnakeSkin oder EXO von Maxxis.
Allerdings gehe ich davon aus, dass SnakeSkin stabiler ausfällt als die normale Speci-Karkasse. Falls du es also versuchen möchtest, greif zum "Nobby Nic Evo SnakeSkin Speedgrip"...

Zu deiner Frage bezüglich Kurbel usw...
Man sollte immer versuchen dort Gewicht zu sparen, wo man es auch _wirklich_ merkt bzw. direkt in Vortrieb umsetzen kann:
- Demnach würde ich zuerst über Tubeless oder die neuen Tubolito-Schläuche nachdenken!
- Dann würde ich den LRS in Angriff nehmen... Entweder einen Custom-Aufbau wählen oder zu Newmen greifen.
- NEWMEN würde ich auch bei den anderen Komponenten in Betracht ziehen. (Lenker,Vorbau, Sattelstütze)
- Die Kurbel ist _mMn _nicht wesentlich... Wenns trotzdem besonders leicht werden soll, gäbe es die NEXT SL von RaceFace.
- Bezüglich Eagle: Falls es dir nur um Gripshift und das Gewicht geht, würde ich die X01-Kassette nehmen und Schaltwerk+Shifter der GX-Serie. Das spart Geld und kostet kaum Gewicht...

PS: @Zerzal was hat eigentlich der Race-Hobel, im MTB-Forum verloren?!  
Gruß an _alle _CUBE-Rider...


----------



## Zerzal (14. November 2017)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Auf deinem 2017er 'Reaction GTC Race', sind Schwalbe _Performance_-Reifen aufgezogen.
> Diese bieten zum einen weniger Grip und sind zudem schwerer als die _Evolution_-Version.
> Sofern du also einen _gleichwertigen _Vergleich zu den Speci-Reifen suchst, müsstest du zu einem Evo SnakeSkin oder gar LiteSkin mit Addix Speed- bzw. Speed_grip_-Mischung greifen.


Was du wieder alles weisst  
Es kam aber auch nie eine genaue Angabe des Besitzers... Aber vermutlich werden die da drauf sein.... Hätte nicht gedacht das dort von Cube noch sowas aufgezogen wird.... 



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Entweder einen Custom-Aufbau wählen oder zu Newmen greifen.


Naja, nicht jeder lässt gleich einen aufbauen.....  Und man kann auch durchaus zu DT Swiss greifen.... 
Ich bin mit meinen sehr zu frieden.... Funktionieren klag los und haben nicht die Welt gekostet.... 

Auch Stans no Tubes taugen... Allerdings sollte man das Fahrergewicht berücksichtigen..... Je schwerer man ist um so eher sollte man dann doch über einen Custom Aufbau nachdenken....



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> - Bezüglich Eagle: Falls es dir nur um Gripshift und das Gewicht geht, würde ich die X01-Kassette nehmen und Schaltwerk+Shifter der GX-Serie. Das spart Geld und kostet kaum Gewicht...


Top. Gar nicht daran gedacht! Irgendwie habe ich wenn der Name " Eagle " fällt, immer das Goldige Gedöns im Kopf.... 
Allerdings würde ich mir die Haptik der verschiedenen Gripschift Shifter vorher irgendwo mal anschauen / ausprobieren... Bei den normalen Shiftern solle es da ja wohl Unterschiede geben was das Empfinden anbelangt



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> PS:
> 
> @Zerzal was hat eigentlich der Race-Hobel, im MTB-Forum verloren?!


Du Fahrradrassist Da steht Cube drauf


----------



## Black-Falcon (14. November 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Was du wieder alles weisst


 


Zerzal schrieb:


> Naja, nicht jeder lässt gleich einen aufbauen.....  Und man kann auch durchaus zu DT Swiss greifen...


Klar; es war auch nur ein Vorschlag...
Ein AM-LRS von Newmen hat eben den Vorteil, dass er von Hand aufgebaut wird. Das kommt einem LRS vom LR-Bauer schon sehr nahe!
Ob und wie lange das so bleibt, hängt wohl auch vom Absatz ab...
Zudem sparen die meisten Hersteller das Gewicht (bei den günstigen Laufradsätzen), eher im Bereich der Nabe und Speichen ein. Dabei sollte es genau umgekehrt sein...


Zerzal schrieb:


> Top. Gar nicht daran gedacht!





Zerzal schrieb:


> Allerdings würde ich mir die Haptik der verschiedenen Gripschift Shifter vorher irgendwo mal anschauen / ausprobieren... Bei den normalen Shiftern solle es da ja wohl Unterschiede geben was das Empfinden anbelangt


Bei den Shiftern gibt es tatsächlich (kleine) haptische und ergonomische Unterschiede.
Ob das bei den Gripshiftern ebenfalls der Fall ist kann ich nicht sagen...
Habe die Teile das letzte mal, vor 5-10 Jahren in Händen gehabt.  


Zerzal schrieb:


> Du Fahrradrassist Da steht Cube drauf


Hier steht auch 'CUBE' drauf:



Ist trotzdem kein MTB... 


PS: @Meister-Yoda
Falls es nicht 12-fach sein _muss_, würde ich auch mal über eine Garbaruk-Kassette nachdenken. Diese wäre leichter als die Eagle und mit 11-fach Parts von Sram kombinierbar. (Nachdem in letzter Zeit häufiger mal die Schaltwerkröllchen der Eagle zerbröseln, wäre das vermutlich sogar die bessere Wahl...)
Wenn du auf das 10er Ritzel verzichten könntest, müsstest du nicht mal den Freilauf wechseln...


----------



## the donkey (15. November 2017)




----------



## Golfvr8 (22. November 2017)

Hier mein neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golfvr8 (22. November 2017)




----------



## MtB55 (25. November 2017)

Gestern erste Ausfahrt bei noch brauchbaren Wetter.


----------



## Zerzal (25. November 2017)

Artgerecht gehaltenes Spassgerät in seiner natürlichen Umgebung


----------



## rider1970 (25. November 2017)

Uih, was ein Haufen Schnee 
Aktuelles Bild?


----------



## Zerzal (25. November 2017)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Uih, was ein Haufen Schnee
> Aktuelles Bild?


Joa, letzte Woche.... Aktuell is grad neuer unterwegs, mal sehen ob ich nächste Woche noch hoch komm


----------



## rider1970 (25. November 2017)

Würde gerne tauschen, die letzten Tage super herbst Wetter hier trocken und bis 15grad und pünktlich zum Wochenende Dauerregen und sau kalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reblaus_MSP (27. November 2017)

Stereo 120 HPC, brandneu vor dem ersten Meter




Während der ersten Fahrt




Und erstes Rennen


----------



## GT-Fixer (27. November 2017)

Mein Cube LTD Team welches ich hier auch schon vorgestellt hatte wurde nun nach 8 1/2 Jahren Treue und knapp 8000 schönen Kilometern von einem Reaction GTC Race abgelöst. Es hat jetzt knapp 100km weg und ich liebe es.


----------



## the donkey (27. Dezember 2017)




----------



## loris-s (9. Januar 2018)

Mein Cube Reaction GTC Race auf großer Reise am Reschensee.




Und das Cube Attain GTC Race auf einen schönen Herbstrunde im Oktober


----------



## Hoffi96 (16. Januar 2018)

Hier mein Cube Stereo 140 C:68 SLT Selbstaufbau:


----------



## mathijsen (17. Januar 2018)

Jetzt noch rote oder blaue Decals für Gabel und Dämpfer...


----------



## Hoffi96 (17. Januar 2018)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Jetzt noch rote oder blaue Decals für Gabel und Dämpfer...


Ja die weißen stören mich selber, kommen auf jeden fall bald.


----------



## broesmeli59 (18. Januar 2018)

AMS C68 SLT 29 18 Zoll


----------



## Frostfalke (21. Januar 2018)




----------



## mikeonbike (2. Februar 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Februar 2018)




----------



## Wollbuchse (11. Februar 2018)

Hat zufällig jemand das Stereo 140 HPC TM 2018 bestellt und einen Termin KW 8 bestätigt bekommen?


----------



## cola4 (15. Februar 2018)

Wollbuchse schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand das Stereo 140 HPC TM 2018 bestellt und einen Termin KW 8 bestätigt bekommen?


Das wir eher KW20 nach den meisten Shopshändlern und meiner Erfahrung.


----------



## Wollbuchse (15. Februar 2018)




----------



## Wollbuchse (15. Februar 2018)

http://www.basislager.com/catalog/product/view/id/4062/s/cube-stereo-140-hpc-tm-2018/

Oder hier kaufen....


----------



## Marathoni873 (15. Februar 2018)

Interessant, dass es dort verfügbar ist und bei vielen anderen Händlern in der Tat erst im Mai auf Lager sein soll. Insbesondere bei 20" scheint es länger zu dauern.


----------



## Zerzal (15. Februar 2018)

Würde mich nicht blind auf diese anzeige verlassen..


----------



## Kalabani (16. Februar 2018)

Moin,
mir wurde von meinem Händler auch KW8 zugesagt. Letzte Woche hat er mich dann angerufen und meinte das ein Zulieferer von Cube Lieferschwierigkeiten hat. 
Er meinte auch auf dem Cube Händler Portal würde KW13 als neuer Liefertermin hinterlegt.


----------



## Wollbuchse (16. Februar 2018)

Ok dann frag ich bei meinem mal an nächste Woche. Antwort habe ich ja dann schon☹️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalabani (16. Februar 2018)

Wollbuchse schrieb:


> Ok dann frag ich bei meinem mal an nächste Woche. Antwort habe ich ja dann schon☹️



Würde mich auch interessieren was dein Händler sagt. 
Ist schon ziemlich ärgerlich


----------



## the donkey (16. Februar 2018)




----------



## Wollbuchse (17. Februar 2018)

Wollbuchse schrieb:


> http://www.basislager.com/catalog/product/view/id/4062/s/cube-stereo-140-hpc-tm-2018/
> 
> Oder hier kaufen....



Wird auch hier KW 20


----------



## the donkey (17. Februar 2018)

Schaut doch mal da rein zum  

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-talk.497198/


----------



## stromb6 (17. Februar 2018)

Cube Stereo 140 C68 29" SLT Rahmengröße L









Mit Fox 36er 150mm, Sram Code RSC, EX 1501 LRS, XO1 Eagle, Reverb 170mm, Race Face Next R Kurbel und Lenker. 12,8 kg incl. Pedale.


----------



## cola4 (19. Februar 2018)

Hallo Cubegemeinde
Eventuell könnt ihr mir helfen. Suche Entscheidungshilfe zwischen Cube 2018 TM Stereo 140 vs Stereo 160. 
Bitte Ideen hier in  meinem Trade mitteilen
Danke cola


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hierjerner (27. Februar 2018)

Servus zusammen,
ich poste mal hier, da ich gerade in den Vorbereitungen dazu stecke, mein Cube herzuzeigen 

Ich habe mir am Wochenende dann mal meinen seit 2010 gehegten Traum erfüllt und mir ein Cube Elite Teamline gekauft. Allerdings gebraucht, da mir das Design bis maximal 2014 gefällt. Aufgrund der Steckachsen wurde es dann auch das 2014er Modell.
Ich werde das Elite zu 90% auf Apshalt bewegen, da ich Rennräder irgendwie nicht mag, baue ich mir dann eben ein MTB-Rennrad 
Nun habe ich es gestern zur Durchsicht abgegeben und wir haben es mal an die Waage gehängt.... 11kg!!! Ich dachte das Teil wäre evtl. unter 10, ist auch nur ein 17" Rahmen. Verändert ggü. Serie ist bisher die Bremse, statt Formula R1 ist eine Magura MT Trail verbaut und der Vorbau, statt Syntace F109 ist der Ritchey WCS Trail 60mm drauf.
Flaschenhalter sind noch nicht einmal dran. Reifen sind runter und werden gegen fast neue Conti Race King und X King getauscht, welche ich noch zuhause habe und erstmal runterfahre. Beide 29x 2.2 ProTection.
Habe mir hierzu auch Schwalbe ExtraLight Schläuche bestellt, nun habe ich hier aber von @Black-Falcon gelesen, dass es jaa auch Tubolino-Schläuche gibt. Was ist davon zu halten, sind die in der Handhabung irgendwie anders? Bspw. entwickelt Schwalbe jawohl gerade einen Schlauch mit BASF (schon seit Jahren...) der auch extrem leicht sein soll, aber nachdem er einmal ausgedehnt ist, nicht mehr für kleinere Größen (in meinem Fall bspw. 29x2.0) verwendet werden kann. Ist sowas hier auch der Fall oder ist er vom Prinzip wie ein normaler Schlauch? Preislich zwar gesalzen, aber rotierende Masse für diesen Preis ändern zu können ist ok...

Irgendwann unter 10kg zu kommen wäre schon ganz nett, welche Änderungen würdet ihr hier empfehlen? Sollte alles kein Vermögen kosten, aber dass es Geld kosten wird ist mir auch klar 

Bisher dachte ich an eine andere Sattelstütze, die Pseudo-Carbon-Cube-Stütze muss weg...
Laufräder... ich weiß nicht, bringt es sehr viel? Kosten halt ordentlich Asche, drauf sind derzeit die DT CSW MA 2.9.
Sonst noch Tipps? Lenker ist ein Syntace Vector Carbon, der ist sicher schon ein leichter Vertreter, Antrieb ist durchgehend Sram X0 2x10.
Danke euch schon mal, sollte der Post hier doch nicht ideal angesiedelt sein, dann gern verschieben und mir Bescheid geben, wohin der Beitrag gewandert ist


----------



## svennox (1. März 2018)

the donkey schrieb:


>


bike is Geschmacksache,
aber das Foto gefällt mir


----------



## stromb6 (2. März 2018)

Niggo93 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> Flaschenhalter sind noch nicht einmal dran. Reifen sind runter und werden gegen fast neue Conti Race King und X King getauscht, welche ich noch zuhause habe und erstmal runterfahre. Beide 29x 2.2 ProTection.
> Habe mir hierzu auch Schwalbe ExtraLight Schläuche bestellt, nun habe ich hier aber von @Black-Falcon gelesen, dass es jaa auch Tubolino-Schläuche gibt. Was ist davon zu halten, sind die in der Handhabung irgendwie anders? Bspw. entwickelt Schwalbe jawohl gerade einen Schlauch mit BASF (schon seit Jahren...) der auch extrem leicht sein soll, aber nachdem er einmal ausgedehnt ist, nicht mehr für kleinere Größen (in meinem Fall bspw. 29x2.0) verwendet werden kann. Ist sowas hier auch der Fall oder ist er vom Prinzip wie ein normaler Schlauch? Preislich zwar gesalzen, aber rotierende Masse für diesen Preis ändern zu können ist ok...
> ...



Wiege die Laufräder mal ab und vergleich sie dann mit einem DT Swiss XR 1501 oder einem ähnlichem LRS. Schläuche würde ich überhaupt keine fahren sondern tubeless. Schaltung auf 1*11 oder 1*12 mit ner RaceFace Next Kurbel. Da ist schon nochmal einiges an Gewicht einzusparen und wenn du Zeit hast und die Teile hier im Bikemarkt kaufst kannst dir auch noch einiges an Geld sparen.


----------



## Hierjerner (2. März 2018)

Danke erstmal für dein Feedback (allgemein ist es ja wohl eher ruhig hier  )!
Tubeless werde ich an diesem Rad erstmal nicht machen. Teste das gerade erst am Levo, ggf. noch am Stumpjumper. Die Tubolito kommen jetzt drauf, die wiegen ja auch nicht mehr als ein Tubeless-Setup.
Die Laufräder sollten um die 1700g wiegen. Wenn ich die irgendwann tausche dann richtig, vllt gibt es mal ein Angebot für die Newmen SL X.22 Advanced Carbon, ansonsten ggf auch die Evolution.
Der Antrieb gefällt mir eigentlich recht gut mit 2x10. Ich habe auf den beiden anderen Bikes 1x11 und komme da extrem oft in Bereiche, wo ich gern schneller fahren würde, die Übersetzung aber am Limit ist. Denke da passt 2x10 am besten für mich. Zumal sonst der Montagepunkt für den Umwerfer ein optischer Flop wäre, es sei denn es gibt da irgendwas zum abdecken...
Als Sattelstütze hatte ich nun einige im Blickfeld, bspw. die Syntace Carbon P6 Hi-Flex, oder eine Ritchey WCS Carbon. Es wird jetzt aber zu 99% die S-Works Carbon Stütze. Diese hat aber nur einen Durchmesser von 27,2, mein Bike braucht 31,6. Dafür gibt es ja aber einen Adapter (bspw. von Lezyne), welcher etwa 30g wiegt. Oder spricht etwas gegen solche Adapter oder die S-Works Sattelstütze?
Zu 100% überzeugt bin ich davon nämlich aktuell nicht, sie ist eigentlich etwas zu matt für das Bike...


----------



## Zerzal (2. März 2018)

Niggo93 schrieb:


> allgemein ist es ja wohl eher ruhig hier  )!


Ist ja auch eine „ zeige“ und nicht frage und bespreche Thread...



Niggo93 schrieb:


> Tubolito kommen jetzt drauf, die wiegen ja auch nicht mehr als ein Tubeless-Setup.


Haben aber nich die Pannensichetheit eines Tubeless setups... Als Notfallschlauch für Unterwegs ist er aber Top!




Niggo93 schrieb:


> Der Antrieb gefällt mir eigentlich recht gut mit 2x10. Ich habe auf den beiden anderen Bikes 1x11 und komme da extrem oft in Bereiche, wo ich gern schneller fahren würde,



Hinten 11-50 und Vorne n 34t Oval geht recht schell.... 40km\h bei 100rpm sollten da drinnen liegen.



Niggo93 schrieb:


> Zumal sonst der Montagepunkt für den Umwerfer ein optischer Flop wäre, es sei denn es gibt da irgendwas zum abdecken...










Niggo93 schrieb:


> Diese hat aber nur einen Durchmesser von 27,2, mein Bike braucht 31,6. Dafür gibt es ja aber einen Adapter (bspw. von Lezyne), welcher etwa 30g wiegt. Oder spricht etwas gegen solche Adapter oder die S-Works Sattelstütze?


Ich Persönlich würde so wenig Adaptieren wie möglich...





Und um nicht völlig OT zu sein....
Zeigt her eure Cube‘s


----------



## Jobo80 (11. März 2018)

Kleine Ausfahrt heute....


----------



## the donkey (12. März 2018)




----------



## svennox (15. März 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> _



..echt cool 
und das zweite Foto find ich richtig lecker


----------



## blubboo (15. März 2018)

Mein Analog




 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fabe1202 (16. März 2018)

Mein aktuelles Setup:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peppi84 (17. März 2018)

bei mir fliegt nur dieses hässliche weisse zeug rum, also schrauben, heute umbau auf Tapered mit ner neuen Pike....

oldie but Goldie


----------



## Supermic (18. März 2018)

Hier nun auch mal mein neues Bike: Cube Stereo 120 Pro grey‘ n ‘flashyellow...

Habe heute die erste Ausfahrt gemacht und muss sagen, ich bin begeistert!! [emoji1360]


----------



## FS99 (1. April 2018)

140er HPC in 20"


----------



## Marathoni873 (1. April 2018)

Mein Neid ist mit dir! Ich bekomme meinst hoffentlich auch in den nächsten 2 Wochen. Ebenfalls 20".
Bist du schon gefahren ? Und wie schwer ist es?


----------



## Vectra (1. April 2018)

Am Samstag frisch vom Händler abgeholt. Cube Aim Race, 19er Rahmen, 29er Reifen.
Da der Tacho noch nicht da ist, schnell beim Lidl eine hochleistungs-Lenkertasche fürs Smartphone und ein kleinen Computer in den Warenkorb gelegt und montiert. Bis jetzt 50km und festgestellt die Federgabel ist nicht gut, die werde ich gegen eine höherwertige tauschen. Was könnte man hier verwenden?


----------



## FS99 (1. April 2018)

Marathoni873 schrieb:


> Mein Neid ist mit dir! Ich bekomme meinst hoffentlich auch in den nächsten 2 Wochen. Ebenfalls 20".
> Bist du schon gefahren ? Und wie schwer ist es?


Erste kleinere Runde fiel positiv aus, aber war noch kein wirklicher Test.
Gewicht liegt bei ca. 13,5Kg ohne Pedalen.


----------



## Zerzal (1. April 2018)

Die Rock Shox Recon gibts gerade Günstig bei Bike Discount....  Bei 1 1/8“ non Tapered dürfte die Auswahl von halbwegs vernünftigen 29er Gabelen eher dürftig sein.....

Eventuell wäre es sinnvoller erstmal etwas mit diesem Bike zu fahren um zu sehen wohin die Reise geht, CC, XC, AM, Enduro ect., etwas zu sparen und dann ein Passendes Bike zu kaufen welches mit vernünftigen Parts ausgestattet ist.
Sonst bist, wenn du anfängst mit Teile tauschen, schnell mal bei der Summe die du für das Bike ausgegeben hast... Nein, sogar eher mehr...


----------



## luftschaukel (1. April 2018)

Mal ein Hanzz in Action


----------



## Bluesboy (2. April 2018)

Hi,


FS99 schrieb:


> 140er HPC in 20"


mit welcher Schrittweite und Körpergröße fährst du den 20"-Rahmen?
Gruß mit Blues
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FS99 (2. April 2018)

Bluesboy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mit welcher Schrittweite und Körpergröße fährst du den 20"-Rahmen?
> Gruß mit Blues
> Markus


SL ca. 85cm und 186cm Körpergröße.


----------



## Bluesboy (2. April 2018)

@FS9 Danke.


----------



## HarryBeast (3. April 2018)

Cube Hyde als Gravelbike aufgebaut, Ziel war, einem Salsa Cutthroat nahe zu kommen


----------



## MTBpleasure (3. April 2018)

Cube Reaction TM 
Rh 20" bei 185 cm und 81er SL.
Gleich bei der ersten Ausfahrt wurde es so richtig eingeweiht. Bike fährt sich klasse mit viel Kontrolle in den Trails. 






*Großer Feldberg/ Taunus*






*Nach der siffigen Feldberg Tour *






*Nachdem Waschen*


----------



## RaptorTP (3. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

das Wetter wird besser und ich hab eine neue Arbeitsstelle (auch schon 2 Jahre wieder) - möchte dieses Jahr mit nem Kollegen wieder reinkommen und dann gibt es auch immer wieder aktuelle Bilder  

Freu mich wie ein Schnitzel    drauf

Grüße

sind noch welche da die zu meinen "aktiven" Zeiten ebenfalls fleißig am Bilder posten waren ?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (3. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen einen Stereo HPC 120 Rahmen gekauft und werde ihn selbst aufbauen.
Hier im Fred habe ich gelesen, dass einige eine 140er Gabel eingebaut haben. Wie sind die Erfahrungen damit?
Weiter habe ich einige abenteuerliche Versionen der Verlegung der hinteren Bremsleitung gefunden. Welche Art ist zu empfehlen?

Vielen Dank vorab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (9. April 2018)

Nachdem im letzten Herbst in Finale mein Antrieb die Kette nicht halten wollte, dazu die Guide R die Temperaturen nicht mochte, bin ich mal zum Händler meines Vertrauens im Winter.





GX Eagle mit 32 KB statt X0 mit 2x10
OneUp KeFü statt Umwerfer
Guide R auf Garantie zu SRAM
OneUp Alu-Pedale statt HT ME03
RaceFace Atlas 800 statt Turbine 760

Obwohl die OneUp Pedal sich auf dem Papier nicht viel schenken zu den HT ME Pedalen, liegen in der Realität Welten dazwischen. Mit Schuhgröße 46 deutlich passender und super Grip.


----------



## Peppi84 (10. April 2018)

Erster Ausritt mit neuer Gabel


----------



## Peppi84 (10. April 2018)

.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (10. April 2018)




----------



## TheHighlander85 (10. April 2018)

Das Sting meiner kleinen Bikemaus am Blindseetrail


----------



## FR-Sniper (12. April 2018)

das ist aber dann ein Bild vom letzten Jahr oder?


----------



## Biermille (12. April 2018)

Heute abgeholt

Stereo 140 HPC Race 2018


----------



## TheHighlander85 (12. April 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> das ist aber dann ein Bild vom letzten Jahr oder?


Ja das Bild ist von 2017


----------



## jmiddle (15. April 2018)

Cube AMS 100 SL, Rahmen L bei 1,86, Wahoo ANT Trittfrequenz und Speed Sensoren.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (16. April 2018)

Da ich fahr- und geomäßig mit meinem 120er Stereo Race von 2017 sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe und echt zufrieden bin, überlege ich mir als Zweitrad noch ein 140er aufzubauen.
Wie groß sind die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Versionen? Fährt jemand beide?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (21. April 2018)

Zuwachs im Keller


----------



## Trust2k (25. April 2018)

Cube Stereo 160 C:68  (20") Customaufbau mit 13,5kg [emoji4]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Marathoni873 (25. April 2018)

FS99 schrieb:


> 140er HPC in 20"Anhang anzeigen 713876


Gibt's mittlerweile weitere erwähnenswerte Erfahrungen zu dem Bike? Z.B. in Bezug auf Verarbeitung?


----------



## FR-Sniper (26. April 2018)

Trust2k schrieb:


> Cube Stereo 160 C:68  (20") Customaufbau mit 13,5kg [emoji4]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro



wie groß bist du?
Vorbau aus dem ebay?


----------



## Trust2k (27. April 2018)

181cm und SL 86cm

Vorbau hab ich aus AT, aber hatte auch gesehen das einer in Ebay drin war. Das 18"er war mir irgendwie bissl zu kompakt.


----------



## FR-Sniper (27. April 2018)

Trust2k schrieb:


> 181cm und SL 86cm
> 
> Vorbau hab ich aus AT, aber hatte auch gesehen das einer in Ebay drin war. Das 18"er war mir irgendwie bissl zu kompakt.



Hast dich richtig entschieden,  bin 178cm und hab das 18er, ich schau immer schon nach einem 20 er Rahmen, vielleicht ergibt sich mal was....


----------



## Trust2k (27. April 2018)

Hab meinen Rahmen von Schliersee Bikeparts, kann ich nur empfehlen 

Ja bin echt froh das ich das 20" genommen hab, mit dem kurzen Vorbau und 780mm Lenker echt genial.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## laiti01 (29. April 2018)

Cube meiner Frau


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rapidrabbit (29. April 2018)

vorher



 

nachher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Slow Duck (2. Mai 2018)

Soo endlich mal Bilder vom neuen Hartschw ääh Hardtail gemacht 

Customaufbau eines Elite 29 SL mit paar Teilen (wie z. B. Laufradsatz mit Hope Pro II Evo) vom alten Beik übernommen, paar neue Teile und auf Schrämm Iichl X01 gewechselt (vorher war ne XT 2x10 im Einsatz). Kiste fährt wie erwartet klasse, spürbar leichter (v.a. beim Treppensteigen und in-die-Wohnung-Hochschleppen), Hinterbau merklich komfortabler als das alte eher bockharte Reaction GTC... the Eagle has landed!


----------



## daniel07 (2. Mai 2018)

Sehr schöne Räder hier. 

Hier mal das Stereo meiner Frau (früher mein Tourenrad). Vor ein paar Jahren aus Resten zusammengebaut. Den nackten Rahmen hab ich mal geschenkt bekommen. Jetzt auf 2fach vorn umgebaut und mit vernünftigen Laufrädern ausgestattet. 434g leichter im Vergleich zu den alten.


----------



## FR-Sniper (3. Mai 2018)

die Rahmenfarbe fand ich schon immer gut!


----------



## Steinello (3. Mai 2018)

@daniel07 ... schöne Rahmenfarbe - mal was anderes als schwarz/anthrazit/stealth/ usw. 
... auch wenn die Teile hier im Forum verpöhnt sind - was für ein Mudguard hast Du da verbaut ?


----------



## FR-Sniper (3. Mai 2018)

das dürfte der Originale von Cube sein, war damals bei meinem auch dabei?!


----------



## daniel07 (3. Mai 2018)

Danke. Ja ist der originale Cube fender. Nur wegen der Farbe  hab ich den Rahmen damals genommen. Wie gesagt, er war nackt. Transportschaden ( dicke Delle) am unterrohr. Der Kunde wollte es so natürlich nicht haben und Cube wollte den Rahmen nicht zurück. Nachdem er dann beim Händler ein paar Jahre einstaubte, bin ich darüber gestolpert und hab ihn geschenkt bekommen. Nicht einmal das Schalttauge war noch dran. Nur Wippe und dämpferschrauben waren zum Glück dabei. Selbst die Plastikzugführung unterm Tretlager hat gefehlt. Das war meine erste fahrfähige Ausbaustufe:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppentundra (11. Mai 2018)

Neue Saison eröffnet mit neu aufgebautem Renner!


----------



## Streicheltiger (11. Mai 2018)

Steppentundra schrieb:


> Neue Saison eröffnet mit neu aufgebautem Renner! Anhang anzeigen 728321



Bella Macina...


----------



## Steppentundra (11. Mai 2018)

Ob der Forggensee dieses Jahr noch voll wird?


----------



## Steppentundra (11. Mai 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 688279


ädd Frostfalke --was sind das für Bremsscheiben? Grüße Steppentundra


----------



## Trust2k (12. Mai 2018)

Hope 

https://www.bike24.de/p1164880.html



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Marathoni873 (12. Mai 2018)

Mein neues Cube Stereo 140 HPC SL...... macht auf mich den Eindruck, als bestünde das passende Fahreroutfit aus schwarzem Anzug, Krawatte und Sonnenbrille....... die Befestigung des Geigenkastens bereitet mir dabei Probleme.







 

Noch jungfräulich und vor der allerersten Fahrt. Bin auf die heutige Tour gespannt. Bis auf Griffe und Sattel sind zunächst keine Änderungen vorgenommen. Kann sein, dass ich die Nobbys gegen Hans Dampf tausche.


----------



## nikl69 (12. Mai 2018)

Das Neue Cube Stereo 140 HPC hab ich auch im Auge, wobei das blaue mich mehr reizt, mal sehen. 
Aber bevor das Neue kommt sollte ich erstmal das Alte verewigen. Hab ich ca. 2 Jahre und macht Spaß


----------



## Wollbuchse (15. Mai 2018)

Stereo 140 TM


----------



## s_o_l_e (17. Mai 2018)

Habe auch lange überlegt ob es das blaue Race oder das schwarze SL werden soll, habe mich dann für das Race entschieden.
Wechsel evtl. noch auf die leichteren NobbyNic und versuche mich an Tubeless!


----------



## trauchhaus (18. Mai 2018)

Hab mir ein Cube Reaction Pro C:62 aufgebaut, Rahmengröße 19". Soll/Ist mein Race Hardtail für die aktuelle Saison, Ziel war unter die 9kg zu kommen, was leider Aufgrund der aktuell noch bleischweren Laufräder nix geworden ist.

Ausstattung:
XT Kurbel, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, Schalthebel, Pedale
XTR Kassette, Kette, Bremse
FOX Float 32 Fit4 100mm
KCNC 27,2x400 Sattelstütze
BLB Aero Carbonsattel (auf dem Bild noch der Cube  C:68, der ist aber zu "rutschig")
Newmen Vorbau 100mm
MCFK Lenker, 680mm

Aktuell wiegt die Hütte fast auf das Gramm genau 9,5kg, inkl. Pedalen und allem was sonst noch so dran ist. 

Überrascht bin ich vom 680mm Lenker, das Rad scheint etwas wendiger verglichen zu meinem alten Rad, ebenso geben wohl die breiten AM Felgen mehr Grip. Zumindest bestätigt das mein Gefühl als auch einige Strava DH Segmente. 

Geändert wird noch der Laufradsatz, damit möchte ich mind. 400g einsparen, XTR Schaltwerk und Pedale stehen auf der Wunschliste, aber mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Navras (18. Mai 2018)

s_o_l_e schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 730702
> Habe auch lange überlegt ob es das blaue Race oder das schwarze SL werden soll, habe mich dann für das Race entschieden.
> Wechsel evtl. noch auf die leichteren NobbyNic und versuche mich an Tubeless!



Das ist doch kurz vor der Ausfahrt Selb Nord, oder?  Ich find die neuen Cube Modelle sind richtig schick geworden. Darf ich fragen ob in Hof oder in Marktredwitz gekauft?


----------



## s_o_l_e (18. Mai 2018)

Navras schrieb:


> Das ist doch kurz vor der Ausfahrt Selb Nord, oder?  Ich find die neuen Cube Modelle sind richtig schick geworden. Darf ich fragen ob in Hof oder in Marktredwitz gekauft?


Richtig, zwischen Selb-West und Selb-Nord. In Weiden gekauft, hätte ich es dort nicht bekommen wäre Hof die erste Alternative gewesen!


----------



## Rockside (20. Mai 2018)

FS99 schrieb:


> Erste kleinere Runde fiel positiv aus, aber war noch kein wirklicher Test.
> Gewicht liegt bei ca. 13,5Kg ohne Pedalen.


Kann das wirklich sein, daß das Stereo HPC 140 SL in 20" nur 13,5 Kilo ohne Pedale wiegt? 

Das 18" 27,5 SL wiegt doch schon 13,7 Kilo ohne Pedale.
Irgendwie hatte ich mir unter SL (wie Superlight) wenigstens unter 13 Kilo vorgestellt. Echt interessant, wie man heute Superlight definiert.

Vorallem, wieso wiegt ein Carbonrahmen fast 2,9 Kilo?


----------



## Marathoni873 (20. Mai 2018)

Wusste gar nicht, dass SL offiziell für superlight steht.....


----------



## Rockside (20. Mai 2018)

Hinzu kommt noch, daß die MountainBike in 04/18 für das 18er SL 27,5 als Komplettgewicht 13,1 Kilo angibt, und u.a. deshalb das Bike zum Testsieger kürt. Sogar Cube selbst veranschlagt auf deren Page schon 13,5 Kilo, vermutlich für die kleinste Größe.

Anscheinend werden die Recherchen immer schlechter.

SL - wofür soll SL sonst stehen? Eine sinnvolle Idee dazu?


----------



## Marathoni873 (20. Mai 2018)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> SL - wofür soll SL sonst stehen? Eine sinnvolle Idee dazu?



Nein, ich habe keine Idee dazu. Wenn "superlight" aber auch deinerseits nur eine Vermutung ist, solltest du das tatsächliche Gewicht des Bikes nicht an deiner Interpretation messen. Ich selbst habe aber keine Ahnung, wofür das SL steht, und vielleicht stimmt deine Vermutung ja auch.

Über die Gewichtsangabe von 13,1 kg im Test hatte ich mich aber auch gewundert. Mõglicherweise hatte man Tubeless Laufräder?


----------



## Rockside (20. Mai 2018)

So, jetzt nach einiger Schrauberei bzgl. persönlicher Setups wurde jetzt die erste Probefahrt gemacht. 

Das Rad läuft trotz des relativ hohen Gewichts erstaunlich gut. Die moderne Geo mit steilerem Sitzwinkel und flachem Lenkwinkel funktioniert einfach super. 
Am Gewicht werde ich aber noch was tun müssen. In Tragepassagen hängt das Rad schon recht schwer am Arm.


----------



## Rockside (20. Mai 2018)

Marathoni873 schrieb:


> Über die Gewichtsangabe von 13,1 kg im Test hatte ich mich aber auch gewundert. Mõglicherweise hatte man Tubeless Laufräder?


Davon stand aber nichts im Testbericht. Daher müsste man von dem Werks-Setup ausgehen.


----------



## Hierjerner (20. Mai 2018)

Hier mein Cube Elite Super HPC Race 29 von 2014... Antrieb komplett erneuert und ein paar kleinere Optimierungen: Newmen Advanced Sattelstütze, Sqlab 611, Tubolito Schläuche, Ergon GA3, Ahead-Kappe und Sattelklemme, Magura MT Trail, Knog Oi und wieder den Syntace F109 montiert. Nächste Saison wird dann evtl mal in neue Laufräder investiert. Das Rad ist noch immer schwerer als gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathoni873 (20. Mai 2018)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Davon stand aber nichts im Testbericht. Daher müsste man von dem Werks-Setup ausgehen.



Das ist richtig, aber ansonsten habe ich keine Erklärung für das geringe Gewicht. Habe meine selbst noch gar nicht gewogen. Letztlich ist es für mich auch nicht so wichtig. Finde es auch so sehr angenehm zu fahren.


----------



## Zerzal (23. Mai 2018)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Kann das wirklich sein, daß das Stereo HPC 140 SL in 20" nur 13,5 Kilo ohne Pedale wiegt?
> 
> Das 18" 27,5 SL wiegt doch schon 13,7 Kilo ohne Pedale.
> Irgendwie hatte ich mir unter SL (wie Superlight) wenigstens unter 13 Kilo vorgestellt. Echt interessant, wie man heute Superlight definiert.
> ...





Dirty Track schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt noch, daß die MountainBike in 04/18 für das 18er SL 27,5 als Komplettgewicht 13,1 Kilo angibt, und u.a. deshalb das Bike zum Testsieger kürt. Sogar Cube selbst veranschlagt auf deren Page schon 13,5 Kilo, vermutlich für die kleinste Größe.
> 
> Anscheinend werden die Recherchen immer schlechter.
> 
> SL - wofür soll SL sonst stehen? Eine sinnvolle Idee dazu?


Was Das MTB Magazin an Gewicht angibt, würd ich erstmal nicht all zu ernst nehmen.
Das kann viele Gründe haben....
Vorserien Aufbau
Fehler von MTB Mag. zB. falsche Rahmen Grösse oder Modell als Richtwert genommen  ect......

Wurde das Rahmengewicht möglicherweise mit Dämpfer angegeben? Würde das Gewicht erklären. Zudem hat es einen Alu HB.

Weiter sind paar schwerere schnell zu tauschende Parts verbaut.
LRS und Kassette sind sicher nicht die leichtesten. Gefolgt von der Droppet Post... Reifen Tubeless.....

Der Bock ist sicher unter 13KG zu bringen....


----------



## MH_BSin_16 (23. Mai 2018)

Hallo liebe Cube-Fangemeinde, ich möchte hier mal das Bike meiner Frau vorstellen:

Cube Stereo Hybrid 140 TM 500 27,5“ in 18“ Rahmengröße.

Viele Grüße..., auch an die die noch darauf warten müssen, das Warten lohnt sich!


----------



## seven21 (28. Mai 2018)

Hab für meinen Sohn eine Cube Stereo 140 aufgebaut. Rahmen günstig bei bike-discount bekommen. Sollte ein halbwegs günstiges und leichtes AM werden.

Ausstattung:
Fox Float Elite Gabel
Fox Float Evol Dämpfer
Magura MT Trail Sport
Eagle GX
Vorbau und Lenker Cube RFR
LRS DT Swiss M 1700
Conti MountainKing
Sattelstütze Rose (wird noch gegen eine Vario getauscht, wenn er ein paar cm gewachsen ist.

Gesamtgewicht inkl. Pedale und Flaschenhalter: 11,67 kg


----------



## trauchhaus (28. Mai 2018)

seven21 schrieb:


> Hab für meine Sohn eine Cube Stereo 140 aufgebaut. Rahmen günstig bei bike-discount bekommen. Sollte ein halbwegs günstiges und leichtes AM werden.
> 
> Ausstattung:
> Fox Float Elite Gabel
> ...



Richtig hübsch, schönes Rad für den Sohnemann!


----------



## rider1970 (28. Mai 2018)

Ja, schickes teil 
Da darf sich der Nachwuchs aber wirklich freuen 
Nur die Kette dürfte glaub ich noch etwas gekürzt werden, oder täuscht das auf dem Bild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven21 (28. Mai 2018)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Ja, schickes teil
> Da darf sich der Nachwuchs aber wirklich freuen
> Nur die Kette dürfte glaub ich noch etwas gekürzt werden, oder täuscht das auf dem Bild?


 Bin mir nicht sicher. Hab es nach SRAM Anleitung gekürzt. Schaltung läuft sauber. Ist aber auch mein erster Aufbau


----------



## Rockside (28. Mai 2018)

Erstaunlich leicht! 
Die Laufräder sind eigentlich nicht wirklich exorbitant viel leichter als am Cube 140 SL Carbon mit 13,9 Kg in 18" Größe, und die verstellbare Sattelstütze fehlt.

Woher kommt also das niedrige Gewicht, verstehe ich nicht. Da sind immerhin 2,2 Kg Unterschied.


----------



## seven21 (28. Mai 2018)

Werd mal mein Excel mit den Gewichten reinstellen. Evtl. Gabel (Ist nur eine 34er) und Eagle.


----------



## seven21 (29. Mai 2018)

Hier mal die Gewichte. Dichtmilch hab ich nicht gewogen . Der Cube Side Cage wiegt noch ca. 40g. Allerdings hab ich dafür beim Shiftmix und Adapter zu viel drauf, da auch Teile weggekommen sind. War am Ende zu faul alles nochmal ganz genau zu wiegen.


----------



## rider1970 (29. Mai 2018)

seven21 schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher. Hab es nach SRAM Anleitung gekürzt. Schaltung läuft sauber. Ist aber auch mein erster Aufbau



Dann würde ich es auch so lassen, täuscht vlt wirklich vom Winkel her


----------



## Surt (29. Mai 2018)

Race ONE 2018 23" und Access WLS GTC Pro 2016


----------



## MTB-Wolfgang (30. Mai 2018)

Hier mein Cube Stereo 140 TM (2018, 20").
Die Bremsscheiben habe ich  vorne und hinten auf 203er Trickstuff Dächle HD getauscht. Das bremst jetzt richtig gut !
Dazu eine Fidlock Flasche und Crackbrothers double shot 3 Pedale.

Ich hab zwar ewig darauf gewartet, aber es war's wert !

Cheers,
Wolf


----------



## Zerzal (30. Mai 2018)

MTB-Wolfgang schrieb:


> Hier mein Cube Stereo 140 TM (2018, 20").
> Die Bremsscheiben habe ich  vorne und hinten auf 203er Trickstuff Dächle HD getauscht. Das bremst jetzt richtig gut !
> Dazu eine Fidlock Flasche und Crackbrothers double shot 3 Pedale.
> 
> ...


Glaube hinten ist das nicht zulässig.... Zudem nicht nötig....  

Ansonsten nice das Gerät


----------



## LittleR3dCar (3. Juni 2018)

Wie sind so die ersten Fahrerfahrungen mit dem Stereo 140 hpc tm? Va in der steil bergauf Fahrt?


----------



## MTB-Wolfgang (3. Juni 2018)

LittleR3dCar schrieb:


> Wie sind so die ersten Fahrerfahrungen mit dem Stereo 140 hpc tm? Va in der steil bergauf Fahrt?


Ich muss gestehen dass mir etwas der Vergleich zu anderen Bikes fehlt. Mein letztes Bike war ein Trek Fuel 80 von 2002, also ein XC.
Das AM Cube 140 geht bergauf mindestens genauso gut wie mein altes XC Trek. Bergab naturgemäß eine ganz andere Liga  !!!
Meine Hausstrecke bin ich damit um mindesten 5min schneller, bei einer Fahrzeit von ca 1:05. Die Strecke ist eigentlich eine typische XC Strecke, nur ca 6 Minuten DH lastiges, ansonsten hauptsächlich Forststrassen und Co. 
Diese Strecke bin ich auch einmal mit einem 2018er Scott Genius 920 gefahren. Auch kein schlechtes Bike, aber das Cube 140 HPC TM ist mir lieber. 

Bergauf bleibt beim Stereo 140 die Front relativ lange unten. Der Hinterbau bleibt auch relativ ruhig, ich lass den Dämpferhebel meistens  offen. Für ein AM finde ich die bergauf Performance mehr als ordentlich. 

Ich hab das 20" bei 187cm. Ich glaube ich werde mir noch einen etwas längeren Vorbau montieren und den Sattel ganz nach vorne schieben damit der Tretwinkel noch etwas steiler wird.

Das genialste am 140er TM ist aber die Dämpfer / Gabel Kombi. Die funktioniert so richtig gut! Und die Fox Transfer ist so wie ich mir das vorstelle: tut was sie soll und ist absolut stabil dabei.

Ride on, 
Wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleR3dCar (3. Juni 2018)

Super, danke für die prompte Antwort. Das Thema Vorderrad abheben ist nämlich genau meins bei 1,98 m


----------



## Team Slow Duck (3. Juni 2018)

MTB-Wolfgang schrieb:


> Crackbrothers double shot 3 Pedale.



Diese verdammten Drogenbrüder! 

So jetzt frische Bilder meines neuen Fullys, Custom-Aufbau auf Basis eines 2016er Stereo 160 C62 SL 27.5 in Rh 22"
Gruppe: SRAM GX Eagle, mit X01 Schaltwerk inkl. Bikeyoke Shifty, kleine MRP Kettenführung 
Laufräder: DT Swiss E1900 Spline mit Conti Raceking 2.3 x 27.5 2018er Modell, retro mit Schlauch 
Gabel: FelsenStoßdämpfer Yari 160 mm RC Debon Air, Decals by Slik Graphics/Sverige
Dämpfer: Monarch RT3 Debon Air
Stütze: Syntace P6 (war vom Hardtail noch übrig, bez. Variostützen bin ich noch ein wenig "keinen Bock auf warten und entlüften"-mufflig, optional für die Zukunft, erstmal bleibt die Syntace)
Lenker und Vorbau: RennVisage mit Ergon-Griffen
Bremsen: XT 8020 Vierkolbenmodell mit SLX-Scheiben 203/180
Dazu Cube Alu-Sidecage-FlaHa in schwatz und halt kleenes Pümpschn und Pannenhilfeausstattung für den Notfall wie üblich

Wichtig ist mir einfache Wartbarkeit von Gabel und Dämpfer. Mit der Gabel keine Problem, meine Reba am HT wart ich auch selbst, die Yari ist vom Aufbau her vergleichbar, bez. Dämpfer war die Frage, der Monarch RT3 oder ein Monarch Plus mit Ausgleichsbehälter. Nach Studium der Wartungshandbücher von Srämm ist der RT3 in der Öleinheit deutlich einfacher zu warten, zudem 'n Hunni billiger, also fiel die Entscheidung leicht (und für mein Hobby-Rumgedöller reicht der auch, wenn man mal ehrlich ist, fahre ja keine Rennen). 




 

 

 

Aus Budgetgründen gabs statt der Wunschgruppe X01 Eagle ne GX, aber beim Schaltwerk hab ich mir das bessere Modell gegönnt mit Umlenkrollentuning (war vorhanden, hatte leider übersehen dass das GX keinen Austausch gestattet). Spätere Aufrüstung auf X01 nicht ausgeschlossen.



 
Bei Reefen - de gudn Pneumant gibds ni mehr  - setzsch nu auf wessische Gondi 



 

 

 

ready to bike Weinfranken


----------



## rider1970 (3. Juni 2018)

Schaut gut aus 
Was genau geht mit dem Gx eagle Schaltwerk nicht? Habe ich nicht wirklich verstanden...


----------



## Team Slow Duck (3. Juni 2018)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Was genau geht mit dem Gx eagle Schaltwerk nicht? Habe ich nicht wirklich verstanden...



Es geht nicht "nichts", ich hatte mir nur ein Shifty in der Planungsphase besorgt und erst hinterher festgestellt, dass das nicht verbaut werden kann am GX, sondern nur bei den X01 und XX1. Da ich die GX nur aus Budgetgründen genommen hab (am Hardtail, meinem wichtigsten Bike überhaupt, ist die komplette X01), hab ich mir halt das entspr. Schaltwerk noch geholt und das GX weiterverkauft. Bei Verschleiß oder einem Anfall an Tuningwahn wird dann step by step auf X01 aufgerüstet...


----------



## Schafschützer (7. Juni 2018)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, daß du eins bekommen hast. Jaja, die Vorfreude ist die .......

Hattest du es schon an der Waage?


----------



## Schafschützer (7. Juni 2018)

Oh je, das zitieren hat nicht funktioniert. Ich meint das 140er TM von Wollbuchse.

Sorry, ich sollte weniger Radfahren und mehr posten.


----------



## MH_BSin_16 (10. Juni 2018)

Team Slow Duck schrieb:


> Diese verdammten Drogenbrüder!
> 
> So jetzt frische Bilder meines neuen Fullys, Custom-Aufbau auf Basis eines 2016er Stereo 160 C62 SL 27.5 in Rh 22"
> Gruppe: SRAM GX Eagle, mit X01 Schaltwerk inkl. Bikeyoke Shifty, kleine MRP Kettenführung
> ...




Glückwunsch! Geiles Teil!

Was ist das für ein Ständer auf dem letzten Bild?

Ist der faltbar?


----------



## bumbklaatt (10. Juni 2018)

trauchhaus schrieb:


> Hab mir ein Cube Reaction Pro C:62 aufgebaut, Rahmengröße 19". Soll/Ist mein Race Hardtail für die aktuelle Saison, Ziel war unter die 9kg zu kommen, was leider Aufgrund der aktuell noch bleischweren Laufräder nix geworden ist.
> 
> Ausstattung:
> XT Kurbel, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, Schalthebel, Pedale
> ...



Wo hast du denn den Rahmen einzeln herbekommen? Was hast du für den bezahlt?


----------



## Robert3691 (16. Juni 2018)

CUBE REACTION Race 19", Rahmen 23"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robert3691 (16. Juni 2018)

trauchhaus schrieb:


> Soll/Ist mein Race Hardtail für die aktuelle Saison, Ziel war unter die 9kg zu kommen



Schönes Bike!
So unterscheiden sich die Motivationen. Ich habe mir das CUBE zugelegt um diese Saison unter 90 kg zu kommen.


----------



## Maverick75 (17. Juni 2018)

Hi!

hatte ich glaube ich im "falschen" Thread (DEM Reaction  ) eingesetzt...

Also hier mal meins... Vor dem "Shooting" mit nem nassen Lappen bearbeitet - aber keine Angst: das Bike war auch schon mal dreckig 

Rad weitestgehend "ungepimpt" - Änderungen siehe Signatur. Diese größtenteils freiwillig (bzw. vom Ex-Bike übernommen), lediglich die originale Sattelstütze nebst -klemme war ein heiliger Crap  Seit Verbau der Menace ist Ruhe mit Genarze 

Ist mein erster "Würfel" - vorher bin ich Giant und Bergamont (jeweils 26"er) gefahren.
Soweit recht zufrieden bislang 

VG
Mav


----------



## Schafschützer (19. Juni 2018)

Ich liebe dieses Rad


----------



## Zerzal (19. Juni 2018)

So, mein (zurzeit) ziemlich finales Reaction


----------



## Schafschützer (19. Juni 2018)

Sehr chic. Was wiegt den sowas?


----------



## bumbklaatt (19. Juni 2018)

Mein Reaction C62 Pro wurde heute auch endlich geliefert.

11,8 kg wiegt es wie es hier steht im Serienzustand mit Pedalen. Da geht noch einiges, allein Sattel + Stütze wiegen zusammen 611 Gramm, aber mein Geldbeutel zwingt mich, es erstmal zu fahren, wie es ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (19. Juni 2018)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Sehr chic. Was wiegt den sowas?


Falls du mich meinst, Danke  Aktuell wiegt es 10,48kg. Ist aber nicht auf absoluten Leichtbau getrimmt. Aber für nen 21“29er ist das schon ok...
Irgendwann mal kriegt es noch nen Plaste Lenker, nen anderen Sattel und möglicherweise andere Pedale.... Sollte der Preis mal passen, könnte man auch noch mal über den LRS schauen.... 

Ps. Gerade noch mit mini Zerzal ne Runde gedreht...


----------



## Goedinio (19. Juni 2018)

Hier mal meine beiden Cubes. Das Reaction wiegt trotz aller Anbauteile aus Carbon laut meiner Waage 10,5 kg. Weiß gar nicht wo ich da noch so viel einsparen könnte, um damit bei 9 kg oder weniger zu landen.


----------



## Zerzal (19. Juni 2018)

Goedinio schrieb:


> Hier mal meine beiden Cubes. Das Reaction wiegt trotz aller Anbauteile aus Carbon laut meiner Waage 10,5 kg. Weiß gar nicht wo ich da noch so viel einsparen könnte, um damit bei 9 kg oder weniger zu landen. Anhang anzeigen 743313 Anhang anzeigen 743315


Ach, da gäbe es einiges....Aber glaub mir, das willst du nicht hören....
Schickes Bike übrigens.... 
Den Rahmen hat ich auch im Auge, leider dann nicht mehr in meiner Grösse bekommen.


----------



## bumbklaatt (20. Juni 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Aber glaub mir, das willst du nicht hören....



So 1 EUR pro Gramm ist ein guter Richtwert oder?


----------



## Zerzal (20. Juni 2018)

bumbklaatt schrieb:


> So 1 EUR pro Gramm ist ein guter Richtwert oder?


Ja so in etwa...... 

Mit deinen angegebenen 10,5kg hab ich übrigens etwas mühe.... Sind doch paar schwere Teile dran... Egal, Hauptsache Spass...


----------



## bumbklaatt (20. Juni 2018)

Meins wiegt 11,8 kg (siehe Post 12667). Habe nur geantwortet, weil ich mich selbst gerade mit leichteren Komponenten beschäftige.

Habe 3x hintereinander erst mich, dann mich + Bike gewogen. Sollte schon relativ genau sein und entspricht auch der Angabe von Cube.


----------



## Zerzal (20. Juni 2018)

bumbklaatt schrieb:


> Meins wiegt 11,8 kg (siehe Post 12667). Habe nur geantwortet, weil ich mich selbst gerade mit leichteren Komponenten beschäftige.
> 
> Habe 3x hintereinander erst mich, dann mich + Bike gewogen. Sollte schon relativ genau sein und entspricht auch der Angabe von Cube.


Ja sorry, mein Fehler.... bin beim hoch und runter scrollen aus dem Takt gefallen....


----------



## BornBad (21. Juni 2018)

Hatte schon mal ein Bild vom Handy im Reaction Thread. Hier nochmal in etwas besser.
Gabeldecals sind von SlikGraphics, bin aber mit dem "grüngelb" nicht so ganz zufrieden.

Stört beim Fahren aber kaum


----------



## schaumat (22. Juni 2018)

Hier mal erste Bilder einer Sonderlackierung 16" CUBE AMS HPC 150 und Rockshox Reba für meine Frau. Habe den Rahmen neu für 500 EUR erstanden, da konnte ich nicht nein sagen.

Original Farbgebung gefiel mir garnicht, weil nix persönliches dabei und der Rahmen hatte zuviele Weiße Anteile, und die rote Farbe sah langweilig aus.





Ich habe dominanten weißen Bereiche großflächig ausgedünnt (matt schwarz), verbleibende weiße Sticker mit dünnen Außenlinien optisch erleichtert und mit Pink Candy Farbe (Createx) Akzente gesetzt.
Dann alles mit MIPA 2-K Klarlack glänzed (Würfel, Gabel u. Sattelklemme) bzw den Rest inklusive Gabelkrone und Dämpfergehäuse matt versiegelt. Lenker, Sattel und Pedale gab es in weiß.





'CUBE' mal anders...




Gabel: Die glänzend schwarze Rockshox Reba wurde gereinigt, Sticker entfernt (bis auf die Drucktabelle und Dämpferverstellung) und dann mit Silbr grundiert, mit Candy lack Pink außen und vi


----------



## schaumat (22. Juni 2018)

bitte löschen, doppelter eintrag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ms1503 (28. Juni 2018)

Nach ewiger Warterei gestern endlich gekommen, heute die erste kurze Testfahrt in der Mittagspause. TOP!
Pedalen bitte ignorieren 

20"


----------



## Marathoni873 (1. Juli 2018)

Ich find's (nach anfänglichen Problemen mit schlampiger Montage) mit jeder Ausfahrt immer geiler.


----------



## ernstschmidt (2. Juli 2018)

Marathoni873 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 747899 Ich find's (nach anfänglichen Problemen mit schlampiger Montage) mit jeder Ausfahrt immer geiler.


Was waren das denn für Montage Probleme?


----------



## Marathoni873 (2. Juli 2018)

Einerseits war die Schraube des unteren Dämpferauges scheinbar von Anfang an kaputt, so dass sie die nötige Klemmung der Lagerachse für den Dämpfer nicht aufbringen konnte. Der Dämpfer hatte bereits bei der ersten Tour Spiel. Letztlich stellte sich heraus, dass das aufgebrachte Drehmoment im Gewinde selbst "versackt" war, möglicherweise durch die Lackierung der Schraube. Das Gewinde war jedenfalls hinüber und riss bei der dritten Montage mit Drehmomentschlüssel aus. 

Andererseits war der linke Kurbelarm nicht richtig angeschraubt. Ich merkte vorher ein leichtes Spiel beim Treten in den kleinen Gängen im linken Fuß und führte es zunächst auf die Verbindung zwischen Cleat und Pedal zurück. Als ich dann zu Hause den linken Kurbelarm zum Entfernen von langen Grashalmen demontieren wollte, waren die beiden Schrauben kaum angezogen. Letztlich nicht schlimm, aber man traut dann keiner Schraube mehr und kontrolliert dann doch mal jede weitere Schraube. 

Für die eiernden Reifen und die sporadisch nicht mehr komplett ausfahrende Sattelstütze will ich Cube nicht verantwortlich machen. Ist mittlerweile auch alles problemlos über den Händler ausgetauscht worden und das Bike ist derzeit frei von Wehrmutstropfen.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (8. Juli 2018)

MH_BSin_16 schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Ständer auf dem letzten Bild?
> 
> Ist der faltbar?



Der Ständer ist von Rose (https://www.rosebikes.de/rose-stand-art-vario-fahrradstander-712361), allerdings hab ich den Einsatz umgedreht, da sonst mein Hardtail (Cube Elite SL 29, 2016er Modell) nicht hält (die Bremsaufnahme im Ketten-Sitzstreben-Eck ist schuld). Faltbar ist er nicht, ich hab den im Rucksack fürs Foto mitgenommen (war nicht allzu weit).


----------



## Team Slow Duck (12. Juli 2018)

Sodale, mein allerliebstes edles Stollengäulchen harten Hecks hat ein paar kleine Änderungen erfahren. Von meinen jahrelang gefahrenen Ergons mit seitlichen "Kampfspuren" hab ich mich nun doch trennen können und hab Gefallen an zweifarbigen, auch anatomisch geformten Sbäscheleisd-Griffen gefunden, die mir sehr gut in der Hand liegen. Felgen (ZTR Arch Ex) abgelabelt, da die Labels irgendwie den Rest etwas beeinträchtigten, meine Lieblings-XC-Reifen Conti Race King Protection (aktuelle 2018er) aufgezogen, neue Decals für die Gabel. 






 
Die Eagle X01 unverändert, die mir mit 32er KB bestens zusagt. Einfaches Schalten, viel Spaß. 



 


 
die neuen Speci-Griffe, passen optisch gut und greifen sich gut. Passt. 



 



 

Conti Race King werden von bewährter XT 785er Bremse im Zaum gehalten.


----------



## serious0812 (16. Juli 2018)

Mein Elite C:68 Race 29 (M), Kauf 2016. 2017 auf SRAM XX1 umgerüstet, dann noch Syntace Vorbau F109, 75mm und Lenker VECTOR CARBON HIGH10 SUPERLIGHT, 8°, 720mm, P6 Sattelstütze und SQLab 612 Ergowave Carbon Sattel, 14 cm. Conti Race King sind auch schon seit Jahren meine Lieblingsreifen. Fährt sich gut


----------



## Hierjerner (17. Juli 2018)

@serious0812 : sieht gut aus! Und was wiegt das Teil fahrfertig? Mein Elite bekommt morgen eine 3T Rigid Carbon-Starrgabel verbaut, da bin ich mal gespannt... Evtl hilft diese dann immerhin mal die Werksangabe in Sachen Gewicht zu erreichen. Derzeit bin ich ziemlich genau einen Kilo darüber, trotz Optimierungen.


----------



## serious0812 (17. Juli 2018)

Niggo93 schrieb:


> @serious0812 : sieht gut aus! Und was wiegt das Teil fahrfertig? Mein Elite bekommt morgen eine 3T Rigid Carbon-Starrgabel verbaut, da bin ich mal gespannt... Evtl hilft diese dann immerhin mal die Werksangabe in Sachen Gewicht zu erreichen. Derzeit bin ich ziemlich genau einen Kilo darüber, trotz Optimierungen.


Danke. Ich würde sagen: ehrliche 9,5kg. Ich habe es jedoch zuletzt vor dem Umbau auf XX1 gewogen, da waren es 10kg. Ich denke die 0,5kg seitdem sind ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr4x (18. Juli 2018)

Hier mal wieder was von mir, ist ein Stereo HPA 140 Race.


----------



## NoFun (20. Juli 2018)

Cube LTD Race (2010)


 
Cube Stereo 140 HPC Race (2018)




Beides super Bike´s


----------



## dommermuth (20. Juli 2018)

Mal wieder artgerecht gehalten Cube Stereo C62 Race 2016.
Eisjöchle und Mazoneralm


----------



## Route66 (22. Juli 2018)

dommermuth schrieb:


> Mal wieder artgerecht gehalten Cube Stereo C62 Race 2016.



Top  . Da wird mein C62 ganz neidisch 

Selbst aufs Eisjöchl hochgetreten?


----------



## dommermuth (22. Juli 2018)

Ja, von Naturns aus hab 5,5 Std. für die 2380 hm und 30 km gebraucht.


----------



## monsenseg (31. Juli 2018)

Das Bild zeigt mich und mein Cube 140 hpc sl in der Nähe von Garda am Gardasee. 

Gestern bin ich die Ponale Straße bei Riva del Garda hoch bis passo nota  gesamt ca 1500 hm  
Up und downhill ein super Bike! 

Das zweite  Bild zeigt mein bike mit paar farblichen veränderungen. 

Ich liebe es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## serious0812 (31. Juli 2018)

monsenseg schrieb:


> Das Bild zeigt mich und mein Cube 140 hpc sl in der Nähe von Garda am Gardasee.
> 
> Gestern bin ich die Ponale Straße bei Riva del Garda hoch bis passo nota  gesamt ca 1500 hm
> Up und downhill ein super Bike!
> ...


Klasse! Wie ich sehe hast du die Ergon GA2 Griffe montiert. Die hatte ich auch mal am Rad, waren mir aber bei langen Touren zu eindimensional. Aber beim Höhenmeterbolzen bestimmt perfekt.


----------



## mikeonbike (17. August 2018)

aus der restekiste aufgebaut - rahmen bei h&S für 80 € geschossen... primär als zugmaschine für die kinderhänger im einfachen gelände ausgelegt... gewicht knapp über 10 kg und geht halbwegs gut vorwärts...


----------



## Mihaelzeuch (22. August 2018)

Dann möchte ich mal mein Cube vorstellen.

Ursprung ist ein 2015'er Cube Stereo 160 Super HPC.
Quasi alles runtergemacht ausser Gabel, Dämpfer und Lenker.
Verbaut sind:
XX1 Eagle
Mavic Crossmax Laufräder
Magura MT7
Reverse Escape Pedale

Besitze mehrere Bikes, aber das hier ist mein Favorit.


----------



## inkognito (3. September 2018)

Reaction GTC Race diesen Sommer im Vinschau auf dem Weg zur Latsch Alm.

Gruss, Matz


----------



## Slashnick (4. September 2018)

Goedinio schrieb:


> Hier mal meine beiden Cubes. Das Reaction wiegt trotz aller Anbauteile aus Carbon laut meiner Waage 10,5 kg. Weiß gar nicht wo ich da noch so viel einsparen könnte, um damit bei 9 kg oder weniger zu landen. Anhang anzeigen 743313 Anhang anzeigen 743315



gabel schwer laufräder schwer, xt kurbel SAUSCHWER!, xt bremsen auch kein leichtgewicht. griffe, DI2 Schalthebel, vorbau, sattel, pedale, kassette
ich hab das selbe rad und bin mit stabilen teilen bei 9,5


----------



## Zerzal (4. September 2018)

Slashnick schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 769144 Anhang anzeigen 769145
> 
> gabel schwer laufräder schwer, xt kurbel SAUSCHWER!, xt bremsen auch kein leichtgewicht. griffe, DI2 Schalthebel, vorbau, sattel, pedale, kassette
> ich hab das selbe rad und bin mit stabilen teilen bei 9,5


Naja, der Bergleich hinkt etwas.... Rahmen schaut 2 nr. Kleiner aus und die  Reifen sind Lite Skin, hinten sogar n Thunder Burt.... Vor allem den LS TB würd ich nicht gerade als haltbar / pannensicher bezeichnen. Sonst aber ein sehr schickes Radel....


----------



## Slashnick (5. September 2018)

Moin, 
Sorry wenn ich das so geschrieben hab, das man das als vergleich versteht. Das sollte es nicht sein.  Der rahmen mag evtl 150g mehr haben.
Ich wollte einfach nur aufzeigen wie man unter 10kg kommt.
Zu den liteskin tb kann ich echt nichts negatives sagen. Ist mein 2.er Reifen schon und ich hatte einmal einen platten wo ein 1cm dorn drinsteckte. Sonst keine probleme.


----------



## brösmeli (5. September 2018)

Mein Stereo aus dem Jahre 2015 nach dem Umbau auf SRAM Eagle XX1 und neuem Dämpfer DT Swiss R414


----------



## Zerzal (5. September 2018)

Slashnick schrieb:


> Moin,
> Sorry wenn ich das so geschrieben hab, das man das als vergleich versteht. Das sollte es nicht sein.  Der rahmen mag evtl 150g mehr haben.
> Ich wollte einfach nur aufzeigen wie man unter 10kg kommt.
> Zu den liteskin tb kann ich echt nichts negatives sagen. Ist mein 2.er Reifen schon und ich hatte einmal einen platten wo ein 1cm dorn drinsteckte. Sonst keine probleme.


Schon ok... Man würde wohl noch tiefer kommen... Aber irgendwann bringt nicht mehr so viel.... Ausser fürs Ego   Mit dem TB LS kann man sicher fahren wenn man die dazu passenden Wege benutzt. Ich bin den TB in SS Tubeless gefahren. Der Reifen an sich ist cool und in SS verträgt er verhältnismäßig viel.


----------



## Soios (18. September 2018)

Nicht son geiles Teil wie die meisten hier, trotz begrenzen Budget bin ich aber doch sehr zufrieden mit meinem Cube Attention. Denke ich hab das beste draus gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slashnick (18. September 2018)

Soios schrieb:


> Nicht son geiles Teil wie die meisten hier, trotz begrenzen Budget bin ich aber doch sehr zufrieden mit meinem Cube Attention. Denke ich hab das beste draus gemacht. Anhang anzeigen 774075 Anhang anzeigen 774074



die hauptsache ist doch immer noch das wir alle MTBs leidenschaftlich mögen  das hat mit dem Budget überhaupt nichts zutun  Schönes rad!


----------



## Hans (21. September 2018)

Mein neues 
Aktuell mit Winterbereifung 13,2 komplett . Im Sommer mit Trail King und MK3 12,9


----------



## Manuu (2. Oktober 2018)

Hier meins


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Oktober 2018)

Die Mofas bitte hier hin: www.emtb-news.de


----------



## Manuu (2. Oktober 2018)

Da nimmt man den Akku extra raus .  
Ein reines biokike


----------



## rider1970 (3. Oktober 2018)

So, hier auch noch mal 
Mein 160er hpc hat nach vielen schönen gemeinsamen Trail-Kilometern wie hier im diesjährigen Usa/Kanada Urlaub einen Nachfolger bekommen. Nach diversen Probefahrten ist es wieder ein Cube geworden 


 

Neues Trailspielzeug


----------



## LemSier (14. Oktober 2018)

Mein Attention SL. Seit Mai diesen Jahres♥️.


----------



## Maverick75 (21. Oktober 2018)

Vollzug  - hier die neuesten (Handy-)Bilder nach Laufradumbau sowie neuer Navi-Vorbauhalterung. Grundreinigung ist auch erfolgt 

Denke dass es mit den Umbauten nun genug ist und ich nun nichts weiteres mehr machen werde... Irgendwann mal Tubeless eventuell - aber das sieht man ja nicht 

Bike ist denke ich nun ausreichend "individualisiert"


----------



## Starter123456 (1. November 2018)

Hi, anbei seht ihr mein 29er Cube Race One (Modell 2018) in 23". 

Specs zum 2018er Modell:

RahmenAluminium Lite, AMF, ARG, Internal Cable Routing, Easy Mount Kickstand Ready, Tapered Headtube, PressFit BB
Größe15", 17", 19", 21", 23"
GabelRockShox Recon Silver TK Air, PopLoc, 100mm
SteuersatzFSA Orbit 1.5E ZS, Top Zero-Stack 1 1/8" (OD 44mm), Bottom Zero-Stack 1 1/2" (OD 56mm)
VorbauCUBE Performance Stem Pro, 31.8mm
LenkerCUBE Rise Trail Bar, 700mm
GriffeCUBE Performance Grip
SchaltwerkShimano XT RD-M8000-DSGS, ShadowPlus, 11-Speed
UmwerferShimano XT FD-M8020-D, Side Swing
SchalthebelShimano XT SL-M8000-I, Direct Attach
BremsanlageShimano XT BR-M8000, Hydr. Disc Brake (180/160)
KurbelgarniturShimano XT FC-M8000, 36x26T, 175mm
KetteShimano CN-HG600-11
Farbeiridium´n´black´n´white
KassetteShimano SLX CS-M7000, 11-42T
Vorderrad NabeShimano Deore HB-M6000, QR, Centerlock
Hinterrad NabeShimano Deore FH-M6000, QR, Centerlock
FelgenCUBE ZX20, 32H, Disc
HinterreifenSchwalbe Rapid Rob, Active, 2.25
PedaleCUBE Aluminium MTB
SattelSelle Royal MTB
SattelstützeCUBE Performance Post, 27.2mm
SattelklemmeCUBE Varioclose, 31.8mm
VorderreifenSchwalbe Tough Tom, Active, 2.25
Gewicht: 13,2 kg
Umbauten:

Sixpack Millenium Plattform Pedale
SQ-lab 711 Griffe
SQ-lab 411 Innerbarends Griffe
Radnabensicherung vorn und hinten + Sattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Fixer (6. November 2018)

Hier mal mein Reaction, jetzt knapp ein Jahr alt.


----------



## RasAlGul1980 (7. November 2018)

Hi, bei all den coolen Bikes wollte ich auch mal meinen komplett Aufbau zeigen.


----------



## MartinRa (11. November 2018)




----------



## Matze1503 (17. November 2018)

MartinRa schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 793951


Welche rahmengröße ist das? Wie groß bist du.


----------



## MartinRa (17. November 2018)

Matze1503 schrieb:


> Welche rahmengröße ist das? Wie groß bist du.


22"
190/SL93


----------



## sascha1603 (18. November 2018)

hallo zusammen
hab, mir auch Stereo gegönnt (gebraucht)  kann noch nicht viel dazu sagen, da das Wetter derzeit bei uns sehr kalt ist im Allgäu
bin im Trail bereich usw.. neu  aber klappt sicher (Sohnemann hat es kurz probiert) 
Cube Stereo C68 Action Team 2017


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domowoi (19. November 2018)

@sascha1603 Also sooo beeindruckt sieht er nicht aus


----------



## Zerzal (19. November 2018)

Wär ich auch nicht, würde man ein Bild von mir, als Kind, so öffentlich ins Netzt stellen.....


----------



## sascha1603 (22. November 2018)

Domowoi schrieb:


> @sascha1603 Also sooo beeindruckt sieht er nicht aus


weil er es gern hätte! sein neues C62 steht schon bei der Oma für Weihnachten
aber er weis noch nichts


----------



## Robert3691 (24. November 2018)

In Österreich ist ab 1. November Winterreifenpflicht. 
Also habe ich umgesteckt.


----------



## Lokfuehrer (26. November 2018)

Alle Achtung! Das nenne ich mal, in zweierlei Hinsicht, handwerkliche Maßarbeit!


----------



## Kraksler (29. November 2018)

Mein neues Reaction C:62 Eagle in 21‘‘


----------



## Zerzal (30. November 2018)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Mein neues Reaction C:62 Eagle in 21‘‘


Nett das c62

Pass auf das Du dir mit der Satteltasche nicht das Carbon an der Sattelstütze  abreibst. Ausserdem schau das immer austeichen Carbonmomtagepaste an der Stütze / Sattelrohr ist. Die Newmen ist bei mir immer abgesackt. Und den Schnellspanner würd ich noch durch einen mit Schraube ersetzen. Da hast Du die bessere Kontrolle über das Anzugsmoment.


----------



## Kraksler (30. November 2018)

Ja Danke für die Tipps. Werde die Tasche wohl weglassen. 
Meine Newmen sackt auch ab. Habesie jetzt auch mit Carbon Montagepaste eingesetzt. Mal sehen.


----------



## Zerzal (30. November 2018)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Ja Danke für die Tipps. Werde die Tasche wohl weglassen.
> Meine Newmen sackt auch ab. Habesie jetzt auch mit Carbon Montagepaste eingesetzt. Mal sehen.


Du kannst auch etwas schwarzes Elektrotape an die Stüze machen. Da wo die Schlaufe der Tasche um die Stütze geht. Muss man dann halt ab und an kontrollieren und erneuern. Habs mit ner Dose gelöst...

Ja passte ist wichtig. Und hole Dir eine gescheite Klemme. Mit dem Ding das Du hast weisst Du nie ob Du die zulässigen 6NM überschreitetst. Oder zu wenig, dann rutscht sie e ab. Meine ist sogar mit 7NM und verschiedenen Pasten abgesackt! Mal mehr mal weniger. Jetzt ist sie raus geflogen. Die Syntace P6 steht wie eine eins


----------



## Zerzal (30. November 2018)

Hier mal wieder mein Reaction


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBWEBH (13. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Zerzal (13. Dezember 2018)

Würde den Bikecomputer mittig überm Vorbau platzieren....


----------



## MTBWEBH (13. Dezember 2018)

Könnte ich probieren, wenn meine blaue Kappe da ist, gute Idee, danke


----------



## Zerzal (13. Dezember 2018)

Kein Ding. Falls Dein Sigma damit kompatibel ist, wäre dies noch eine elegantere Lösung als die originalen halte Dinger....


----------



## Orby (13. Dezember 2018)

MTBWEBH schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 804643 Anhang anzeigen 804643



Mh blöde Frage, Variosattelstütze und dann die Satteltasche? 
Außer dass mir die Befestigung wenig optimal erscheint beim versenken, kickt der Hinterbau nicht in dir Tasche? Behaupte ja.


----------



## Zerzal (13. Dezember 2018)

Orby schrieb:


> Außer dass mir die Befestigung wenig optimal erscheint beim versenken


Das geht so ganz gut wenn man die Schlaufe relativ locker lässt. Hat ein Kumpel an seinem 120er auch. Allerdings ne wesentlich kleinere, Da geht es



Orby schrieb:


> kickt der Hinterbau nicht in dir Tasche? Behaupte ja.


Würd ich auch vermuten.....


----------



## MTBWEBH (13. Dezember 2018)

Nein alles bestens. Wenn ich auf Touren @home fahre, muss ich das nicht so oft senken, wenn ja noch nie so tief.
Wenn ich aber auf lange Touren fahre, habe ich Rucksack, und mache die ab.
Also alles bestens.


----------



## Zerzal (13. Dezember 2018)

MTBWEBH schrieb:


> muss ich das nicht so oft senken, wenn ja noch nie so tief.
> Wenn ich aber auf lange Touren fahre, habe ich Rucksack, und mache die ab.
> Also alles bestens.


Klingt kompliziert.... Wie wärs mit Schlauch und CO2 Patrone für die Hometrails mit Klettverschluss an den Rahmen packen?! zB. und das kleine Dreieck...


----------



## Nord_rulez (16. Dezember 2018)

Hier auch mal mein schnuckel elite c68 pro blackline, wobei so viel nicht mehr original ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobybrueck (23. Dezember 2018)

Winterzeit ist Bastelzeit 
Hier der Rennradwinterersatz auf Basis eines 17" Cube Elite C68:


----------



## Zerzal (23. Dezember 2018)

tobybrueck schrieb:


> Winterzeit ist Bastelzeit
> Hier der Rennradwinterersatz auf Basis eines 17" Cube Elite C68:
> Anhang anzeigen 807442 Anhang anzeigen 807443


Sehr geil.... 

Sowas schwebt mir auch schon ne weile vor, liegt aber derzeit auf Eis....

Ist der Rahmen nicht etwas klein


----------



## tobybrueck (23. Dezember 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Sehr geil....
> 
> Sowas schwebt mir auch schon ne weile vor, liegt aber derzeit auf Eis....
> 
> Ist der Rahmen nicht etwas klein



Hi,
Ist gerade richtig, auf dem Bild ist noch der zu lange Vorbau dran. Jetzt ist ein 4 cm kürzerer dran und damit außer der Überhöhung die Sitzposition fast genau wie auf dem gut passenden Rennrad ;-)


----------



## Zerzal (23. Dezember 2018)

Schait recht krass aus... Wie ist den die Schrittlänge?


----------



## tobybrueck (23. Dezember 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Schait recht krass aus... Wie ist den die Schrittlänge?


Die ist 83-84cm. Ist eine 420mm Sattelstütze .


----------



## Biebertaler (28. Dezember 2018)

Anbei mal mein Übergangs-Carbonrenner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (28. Dezember 2018)

Biebertaler schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 808860 Anbei mal mein Übergangs-Carbonrenner


Schick, ist das so ein 9,5 kg Flieger ?


----------



## Biebertaler (28. Dezember 2018)

Danke, ja mit den alten "Thunder Burts" waren es 9,6 KG fahrfetig, jetzt wie abgebildet ca. 9,9 KG.


----------



## Biebertaler (29. Dezember 2018)

Anbei nochmal mein etwas umgebautes „Sting“, kommen aber noch andere Reifen drauf


----------



## Michi0177 (3. Januar 2019)

Hallo Zusammen, 

nachdem ich vor kurzem ein Ghost Fully gekauft hatte und total unzufrieden mit der Rahmengeometrie und dem Gewicht war, habe ich es sofort wieder verkauft und gestern ein 2016er Cube HPA 140 SL gekauft. Meiner Meinung nach mit für 1000€ einen Mega-Schnapper gemacht.
Das Bike ist wie neu, Rechnungsdatum 10/2017, somit erst knapp über ein Jahr alt.

Was sagt ihr ?

Vom Bike an sich bin ich absolut begeistert. Wenn ich ans Ghost zurückdenke


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Januar 2019)

Michi0177 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> nachdem ich vor kurzem ein Ghost Fully gekauft hatte und total unzufrieden mit der Rahmengeometrie und dem Gewicht war, habe ich es sofort wieder verkauft und gestern ein 2016er Cube HPA 140 SL gekauft. Meiner Meinung nach mit für 1000€ einen Mega-Schnapper gemacht.
> Das Bike ist wie neu, Rechnungsdatum 10/2017, somit erst knapp über ein Jahr alt.
> ...



Top dem Gerät fürn tausender !


----------



## sascha1603 (3. Januar 2019)

TOP Komponenten und der Preis 
Mein Sohnemann hat das C62 140 SL mit der gleichen Bremse, diese musst getauscht werden wegen dem Geberkolbenproblem
Leg das Bike ins Warme oder mach das Gehäuse (Ausgleichsbehälter) warm und schau ob die Bremse den Hebel zurück stellt! wäre doch blöd wenn es erst merkst wenn es warm wird und man fahren will  (tausch dauerte knapp 2 Wochen bei uns)
geh zum Händler und die komplette Gebereinheit wird getauscht inkl Griffe


----------



## Steppentundra (3. Januar 2019)

Nord_rulez schrieb:


> Hier auch mal mein schnuckel elite c68 pro blackline, wobei so viel nicht mehr original ist. Anhang anzeigen 805627


Coole Rennfeile, nur farblich müsste gabel und Laufräder noch angepasst werden! (mein Geschmack:-) aber darüber kann man ja bekanntlich


----------



## Michi0177 (3. Januar 2019)

sascha1603 schrieb:


> TOP Komponenten und der Preis
> Mein Sohnemann hat das C62 140 SL mit der gleichen Bremse, diese musst getauscht werden wegen dem Geberkolbenproblem
> Leg das Bike ins Warme oder mach das Gehäuse (Ausgleichsbehälter) warm und schau ob die Bremse den Hebel zurück stellt! wäre doch blöd wenn es erst merkst wenn es warm wird und man fahren will  (tausch dauerte knapp 2 Wochen bei uns)
> geh zum Händler und die komplette Gebereinheit wird getauscht inkl Griffe



Ich lass jetzt mal alles wie es ist. Wenn die Bremse dann irgendwann Probleme machen sollte, dann rüste ich um auf XT oder XTR und gut ist. Umbau kann ich selber machen.


----------



## sascha1603 (3. Januar 2019)

aber so kannst die Guide verkaufen wenn sie getauscht ist, die Ankert normal richtig gut! ich hab in meinem Stereo 160 Action Team die XTR Bremse, finde die aber nicht unbedingt besser als die Guide, aber du hast ja noch Garantie! aber das muss jeder selbst wissen


----------



## Michi0177 (3. Januar 2019)

Wie lange gibt Cube Garantie auf sowas ?

Bis jetzt muss ich mir darüber keine Gedanken machen, weil wenn ich die Bremsen ziehe, dann blockieren die Räder.. und wenn ich nicht früh genug wieder loslasse, dann mache ich nen Überschlag nach vorne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sascha1603 (3. Januar 2019)

bei den Temperaturen schon! nimm den Föhn und mach das Gehäuse warm und zieh noch mal! dann merkst den Unterschied! 2 Jahre hast! aber das Problem ist bei Sram bekannt und die tauschen nur aus


----------



## Michi0177 (3. Januar 2019)

sascha1603 schrieb:


> bei den Temperaturen schon! nimm den Föhn und mach das Gehäuse warm und zieh noch mal! dann merkst den Unterschied! 2 Jahre hast! aber das Problem ist bei Sram bekannt und die tauschen nur aus



Ok, Danke für die Infos.
Muss ich unbedingt zu dem Händler, wo das Bike gekauft wurde ?


----------



## sascha1603 (3. Januar 2019)

ruf bei einem Cube Händler in deiner nähe einfach an
wenn nicht, ruf bei den Händler an wo es gekauft wurde und du schickst ihm die Bremse mit Rechnungskopie zu, und er soll sie dir wieder zurück schicken


----------



## Michi0177 (3. Januar 2019)

Ok, werde ich mal tun.


----------



## rider1970 (4. Januar 2019)

Schickes Teil für den Preis > Schnapper 

Bzgl. der guide muss ich sagen das die über knapp zwei Jahre einwandfrei funktioniert hat, Sommer wie Winter. Von der Xt 785 er kann ich das leider nicht behaupten 
Aber da hat sicher jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen.


----------



## sascha1603 (4. Januar 2019)

es sind die Modelle 2016 bis Sommer 2018 betroffen, ca 50% haben dieses Problem
meine XTR Bremse funktioniert bisher tadellos


----------



## rider1970 (4. Januar 2019)

Hab meine guide seinerzeit ende 2016 erworben 
Habe bisher auch noch nie was von gehört, dass es da mal eine "schlechte " Serie gab. Aber wie gesagt ,man kann bei jedem Hersteller Pech haben.


----------



## sascha1603 (4. Januar 2019)

kann man hier gut nachlesen
https://www.bike-magazin.de/kompone...sen/dauertest-sram-guide-ultimate/a38124.html


----------



## S-H-A (4. Januar 2019)

sascha1603 schrieb:


> es sind die Modelle 2016 bis Sommer 2018 betroffen, ca 50% haben dieses Problem
> meine XTR Bremse funktioniert bisher tadellos



Sprichst du hier von der Guide?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sascha1603 (5. Januar 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Sprichst du hier von der Guide?


ja


----------



## S-H-A (5. Januar 2019)

sascha1603 schrieb:


> ja



Dann erzählst du Unsinn. Betroffen waren Guides bis Sommer 2017. Danach wurde ein neuer, maßhaltiger Geberkolben verbaut. Der alte hatte minimal Übermaß und quoll mit der Zeit auf.
Und woher hast du die 50%? Ist dir bewusst wie viele Guides OEM verbaut wurden? Wenn 50% betroffen gewesen wären, hätte Sram in Schweinfurt anbauen müssen. Entweder ich habe dich falsch verstanden, oder du verbreitest hier echt Schmarrn.


----------



## sascha1603 (5. Januar 2019)

ups, war schon 2017 gemeint (vertippt)
ich hab bei Sram angerufen, dort sagt man mir das gut die hälfte davon betroffen ist und die hälfte sind 50%, oder seh ich das falsch?
viele sagen ich lass die Bremse dran weil es nur minimal ist usw.. aber betroffen ist er trotzdem!


----------



## Nord_rulez (5. Januar 2019)

Steppentundra schrieb:


> Coole Rennfeile, nur farblich müsste gabel und Laufräder noch angepasst werden! (mein Geschmack:-) aber darüber kann man ja bekanntlich



bei der Gabel bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher, ob es ein cooler Blickfang ist oder aber nicht ins Konzept passt.

Aber erst mal so fahren und nebenher mein Stereo 140 HPA aufmotzen


----------



## S-H-A (6. Januar 2019)

sascha1603 schrieb:


> ups, war schon 2017 gemeint (vertippt)
> ich hab bei Sram angerufen, dort sagt man mir das gut die hälfte davon betroffen ist und die hälfte sind 50%, oder seh ich das falsch?
> viele sagen ich lass die Bremse dran weil es nur minimal ist usw.. aber betroffen ist er trotzdem!



Das Sram 50% als defekt bezeichnet hat, glaube ich dir nicht. Es war eine von 10 Bremsen.


----------



## Zerzal (6. Januar 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Es war eine von 10 Bremsen.


Sagt wer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (6. Januar 2019)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Sagt wer?



Ein Typ des Vertriebs in den USA. Also um 10% wurde angegeben.  Angestrebt werden max 3%.
Stand so in einer sehr selbstkritischen Darstellung irgendwo auf einer Ami Seite. Frag mich aber nicht welche. 50%? Ich habe vielleicht mit einer Handvoll gesprochen die Probleme hatten. Und mit Dutzenden ohne dieses Problem. Mich eingeschlossen. Hab selbst 4. Plus zwei Code RSC.  Im direkten Umfeld nochmal knapp 10. Alle ohne Tadel.
Hier im Forum gab es auch "nur" um die geschätzten 30 Fälle.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Januar 2019)

*ZEIGT HER EURE CUBES* ... nicht quatscht über Eure Cubes


----------



## S-H-A (6. Januar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> *ZEIGT HER EURE CUBES* ... nicht quatscht über Eure Cubes



Ich habe nicht einmal eines. Wollte nur keine falschen Aussagen im Raum stehen lassen. 
 Aber Recht hast du! 
Bin raus


----------



## Zerzal (6. Januar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> *ZEIGT HER EURE CUBES* ... nicht quatscht über Eure Cubes





 
Neuste Cube Errungenschaften


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Januar 2019)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 812463
> Neuste Cube Errungenschaften


 --> Rennrad News ist nebenan


----------



## Zerzal (6. Januar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> --> Rennrad News ist nebenan





Pfff 

Cube ist Cube.....


----------



## sascha1603 (6. Januar 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Ein Typ des Vertriebs in den USA. Also um 10% wurde angegeben.  Angestrebt werden max 3%.
> Stand so in einer sehr selbstkritischen Darstellung irgendwo auf einer Ami Seite. Frag mich aber nicht welche. 50%? Ich habe vielleicht mit einer Handvoll gesprochen die Probleme hatten. Und mit Dutzenden ohne dieses Problem. Mich eingeschlossen. Hab selbst 4. Plus zwei Code RSC.  Im direkten Umfeld nochmal knapp 10. Alle ohne Tadel.
> Hier im Forum gab es auch "nur" um die geschätzten 30 Fälle.



bitte, schau dir nur mal die Menge an User hier an die das Problem hatten und ich sag mal so: nur 5% der Nutzer die eine Guide fahren sind hier angemeldet und davon schrieben nochmal nur 20%, andere schreiben gar nicht, weil sie es schnell selbst machen oder den Kit bestellen oder direkt zum Händler gehen!
nach meiner Rechnung wären wir bei ca 1050 Bremsen die im Umlauf sind (redest ja von einen Riesen Menge an Bremsen), nach deinen 30 Usern die sich hier melden! und somit wären 500 Bremsen betroffen wenn es heist jede zweite
Sorry dass ich am Tattoo kratze auf dem Hintern auf dem Sram steht, aber da lief viel schief mit der Guide!
klar hat jeder Hersteller mal irgendwo ein Problem, hatte mit der Magura MT6N Probleme wegen Rubbeln, mit der Avid Code der Frau gar keine Probleme!! mit meiner XTR jetzt auch keine
ich hoff das alles läuft wenn sie vom Service kommt (oder getauscht wird), wenn nicht bekommt der Sohnemann eine XTR wie ich auch dran hab und gut is! unser Händler sagt ganz klar, die Sram ist Wartungsbremse
aber wenn Sram zu mir sagt als ich nachfrage wie der Ablauf ist mit der Garantie oder Gewährleistung, und ich fragt ob es da öfter´s Probleme gibt und die Antwort kam: bis Sommer 2017 jede zweite ca hat das Problem! klar wurden da nicht 50% eingeschickt, aber sie sehen an der Seriennummer welche im Schnitt das Problem haben! und so kann man hochrechnen!

so das Thema ist für mich gegessen jetzt


----------



## Pirker (17. Januar 2019)

Das Neue, Stereo 150 Race 29: Lenker und Griffe geändert, sonst passt



 
Und das Alte, AMS 150 Pro, mit diversen Umbauten, fährt jetzt mein Sohn


----------



## Dirty-old-man (27. Januar 2019)

Nutrail race 2016, Rh M, TL.
Mit abgespacertem 45mm Vorbau und 700mm Lenker


----------



## Krabbelchen (27. Januar 2019)

Stereo 140 carbon mit RS1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Santiam (13. Februar 2019)

Soios schrieb:


> Nicht son geiles Teil wie die meisten hier, trotz begrenzen Budget bin ich aber doch sehr zufrieden mit meinem Cube Attention. Denke ich hab das beste draus gemacht. Anhang anzeigen 774075 Anhang anzeigen 774074


Gefällt mir sehr gut. Ich war auch erst am überlegen, ob ich mir die 2018er Version kaufe.

Da mir mein 2017er Attention geklaut wurde, habe ich mir jetzt das 2019er gekauft. Ich finde man muss sich dafür nicht schämen. Ich benutze das Rad fast täglich und da ist mir ein teures Rad einfach zu schade und wie schnell es geklaut wird, habe ich ja selber erlebt. Bei einem teuren Rad hätte ich mich noch mehr geärgert. Ich lasse das Rad ja auch mal am Badesee oder Freibad stundenlang stehen und da ist das Attention schon eigentlich zu teuer für.
Für reine Spaßfahrten habe ich noch ein e-MTB.


----------



## Sensor1 (20. Februar 2019)

Hat schon Jemand mal die Reifenfreiehit des neuen Cube Stereos 140 gemessen? Gehen auch 2.8?


----------



## Surt (23. Februar 2019)




----------



## brösmeli (23. Februar 2019)




----------



## Omega666 (27. Februar 2019)




----------



## Hans (10. März 2019)

langsam wirds


----------



## Bindsteinracer (10. März 2019)




----------



## phil_agree (18. März 2019)

Das 2019er Reaction C:62 SLT mit paar Details 
Freue mich auf eine schöne Abwechslung zum sonstigen Renner-Rad 

Details:
ESI Grips X-Chunky (Sefoam Colour)
Supacaz Flaschenhalter (Sefoam Colour)
Maxxis Icon EXO Skinwall


----------



## AndreMD (19. März 2019)

Es ist endlich da mein AMS C68 Race.
Es ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.
Mein altes Rad war ein HT und von 2010, also doch schon längst überfällig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinRa (19. März 2019)

Viel Spaß damit! ich bin nach über 3000km immer noch extrem happy mit dem ams


----------



## AndreMD (19. März 2019)

MartinRa schrieb:


> Viel Spaß damit! ich bin nach über 3000km immer noch extrem happy mit dem ams


Ich danke dir, die ersten 40km waren super.
Aber bei Wind mit einem 29 und in der Gr. XL macht es weniger Spaß .
Besseres Wetter soll ja kommen.


----------



## MartinRa (20. März 2019)

AndreMD schrieb:


> Ich danke dir, die ersten 40km waren super.
> Aber bei Wind mit einem 29 und in der Gr. XL macht es weniger Spaß .
> Besseres Wetter soll ja kommen.


Ich habs auch in XL. Da passt die Geometrie echt super!


----------



## Lokfuehrer (20. März 2019)

Heute habe ich mit meinem XL- "Dreckspatz" mal eine kurze Tour durch den Wald und zum Ahlenbach Stausee gemacht...


----------



## Peppi84 (21. März 2019)

Olditmer


----------



## Hans (22. März 2019)

Hallo,

heute endlich fertig geworden. Reaction C:62 Modell 2018. Leider nicht unter 10 Kilo, da mir RCZ statt M1700 einen E1700 Laufradsatz geschickt haben und die Wolfpack auch nicht recht leicht sind, aber egal - wie auf dem Bild 10,3 Kilo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omega666 (22. März 2019)

Vor meinem Sturz, zum Glück nicht viel passiert, da das Rad auf mir gelandet ist nach dem ich über den Lenker geflogen bin. Unbekannter Trail, kurz nicht aufgepasst und etwas zu kräftig in die Eisen gegangen. Shit happens.


----------



## AndreMD (23. März 2019)

Es war eine sehr schöne Tour.


----------



## honi__ (24. März 2019)

servus


----------



## soeben (29. März 2019)

mein baby cube ltd 1,gekauft 2004, meine große liebe


----------



## Deleted 390656 (29. März 2019)

2018er Reaction C:62 SL, weitestgehend original.


----------



## bumbklaatt (2. April 2019)

Meine Reaction C62 Pro 2018 Karre


----------



## Zerzal (2. April 2019)

Omega666 schrieb:


> Vor meinem Sturz, zum Glück nicht viel passiert,


Wenn Du das nicht öfter wiederholen willst, würde ich eventuell mal den vorderen Reifen tauschen. So der knüller Ist der nicht....


----------



## Omega666 (3. April 2019)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Wenn Du das nicht öfter wiederholen willst, würde ich eventuell mal den vorderen Reifen tauschen. So der knüller Ist der nicht....



Okay, hast du ne Empfehlung? Ich wollte mir evtl den Schwalbe Racing Ray Perform. (Addix) holen...


----------



## Felectra (3. April 2019)

Moin Leute, 
hier mein Bike. Verkauft wurde es mir als 2015er Stereo 160 Action Team. Leider sehen die 2015er Modelle deutlich anders aus. Vielleicht weiß ja einer von euch Fachleuten was ich mir da eigentlich gekauft habe. 
Gruß Felix


----------



## Shonzo (3. April 2019)

Felectra schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> hier mein Bike. Verkauft wurde es mir als 2015er Stereo 160 Action Team. Leider sehen die 2015er Modelle deutlich anders aus. Vielleicht weiß ja einer von euch Fachleuten was ich mir da eigentlich gekauft habe.
> Gruß Felix



 Cube Stereo 160 C68 Team Replica?
https://www.cube.eu/products/fullsu...reo-160-c68-action-team-275-action-team-2016/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felectra (3. April 2019)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Cube Stereo 160 C68 Team Replica?
> https://www.cube.eu/products/fullsu...reo-160-c68-action-team-275-action-team-2016/



Dachte ich auch aber passt leider von der Rahmengeometrie im Bereich vom Tretlager nicht.


----------



## Shonzo (3. April 2019)

Felectra schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch aber passt leider von der Rahmengeometrie im Bereich vom Tretlager nicht.



Bestimmt n China Fake. ;-)
Ist irgendwie seltsam, kann keines finden was deinem optisch entspricht.


----------



## Felectra (3. April 2019)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Bestimmt n China Fake. ;-)
> Ist irgendwie seltsam, kann keines finden was deinem optisch entspricht.


Na hoffentlich nicht . Eines hab ich gefunden was dem optisch entspricht:
https://m.pinkbike.com/news/cube-action-team-mechanic-talks-about-new-team-bike-2015.html

Nur wurden die auch an Privatpersonen verkauft??


----------



## Shonzo (3. April 2019)

Felectra schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich nicht . Eines hab ich gefunden was dem optisch entspricht:
> https://m.pinkbike.com/news/cube-action-team-mechanic-talks-about-new-team-bike-2015.html
> 
> Nur wurden die auch an Privatpersonen verkauft??



Vielleicht ein Vesehen? Rahmen lag in der Ecke und sah dem anderen zum Verwechseln ähnlich?
Vielleicht gewollt weil zu schade zum Entsorgen?

Freu dich. Hat sonst keiner.


----------



## Felectra (3. April 2019)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein Vesehen? Rahmen lag in der Ecke und sah dem anderen zum Verwechseln ähnlich?
> Vielleicht gewollt weil zu schade zum Entsorgen?
> 
> Freu dich. Hat sonst keiner.



An der Freude mangelt es mir zu keiner Zeit. Nur Gewissheit fehlt noch zur absoluten Zufriedenheit.


----------



## Zerzal (3. April 2019)

Felectra schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> hier mein Bike. Verkauft wurde es mir als 2015er Stereo 160 Action Team. Leider sehen die 2015er Modelle deutlich anders aus. Vielleicht weiß ja einer von euch Fachleuten was ich mir da eigentlich gekauft habe.
> Gruß Felix


Wenn ich das Richtig sehe passen auch die meisten Parts nicht zu denen die am Serien Bike verbaut wurden.

Es könnte sich um einen Custom Aufbau handeln von jemandem der sich den Rahmen beim Schlierseer gekauft hat. ( Dieser verkauft angeblich die Vorserien Farbmuster von Cube, sowie Rahmen mit kleinen Lackfehlern oder Überschuss.
Der hat auch die Racing Team Bikes. )

Die Lackierung / Rahmen ist jedenfals vom Racing Team Bike 
https://www.cube.eu/cubeworld/news/detail/article/cube-action-team-stereo-2015/


----------



## Felectra (3. April 2019)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Richtig sehe passen auch die meisten Parts nicht zu denen die am Serien Bike verbaut wurden.
> 
> Es könnte sich um einen Custom Aufbau handeln von jemandem der sich den Rahmen beim Schlierseer gekauft hat. ( Dieser verkauft angeblich die Vorserien Farbmuster von Cube, sowie Rahmen mit kleinen Lackfehlern oder Überschuss.
> Der hat auch die Racing Team Bikes. )
> ...



Das wäre möglich aber Lenker und Vorbau sind ja auch Sonderlackierungen oder gibt es dafür auch Bezugsquellen? 
Gruß


----------



## rider1970 (3. April 2019)

Felectra schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> hier mein Bike. Verkauft wurde es mir als 2015er Stereo 160 Action Team. Leider sehen die 2015er Modelle deutlich anders aus. Vielleicht weiß ja einer von euch Fachleuten was ich mir da eigentlich gekauft habe.
> Gruß Felix



Das könnte schon ein 2015er Rahmen sein, sieht sehr ähnlich wie mein "altes" Shpc 160 Race von 2013. Allerdings hatte mein Rahmen nicht die Aussparung im Unterrohr für einen Dämpfer mit AGB.


----------



## Zerzal (3. April 2019)

Felectra schrieb:


> Das wäre möglich aber Lenker und Vorbau sind ja auch Sonderlackierungen oder gibt es dafür auch Bezugsquellen?
> Gruß


Ja wie Du siehst ist zumindest der Rahmen dort zu bezihen. Wird sogar als Pilot Action Team angeboten. Ob man die Teile so bekomen kann weiss ich nicht. Aber möglich wäre es, da man mit guten Verbindungen auch an ein Team Bike kommen kann. 






rider1970 schrieb:


> Das könnte schon ein 2015er Rahmen sein, sieht sehr ähnlich wie mein "altes" Shpc 160 Race von 2013. Allerdings hatte mein Rahmen nicht die Aussparung im Unterrohr für einen Dämpfer mit AGB.


Ich würde sagen, es ist ein 2015er Pilot Action Team Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felectra (4. April 2019)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ja wie Du siehst ist zumindest der Rahmen dort zu bezihen. Wird sogar als Pilot Action Team angeboten. Ob man die Teile so bekomen kann weiss ich nicht. Aber möglich wäre es, da man mit guten Verbindungen auch an ein Team Bike
> kommen kann.
> 
> 
> Ich würde sagen, es ist ein 2015er Pilot Action Team Bike.



Meine Vermutung geht auch in diese Richtung. Habe auch schon eine Nachricht bei Cube mit der Bitte um Auskunft hinterlassen aber nach 7 Tagen habe ich noch immer keine Antwort erhalten.


----------



## Zerzal (7. April 2019)

Omega666 schrieb:


> Okay, hast du ne Empfehlung? Ich wollte mir evtl den Schwalbe Racing Ray Perform. (Addix) holen...


Den neuen Ray bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Angeblich soll er ja ganz gut sein. Ich fahren die RoRo / RaRa Kombi in Speed und bin sehr zufrieden. Würde aber das nächste mal, obwohl der Speed sogar vorn ganz gut geht, doch den Speedgrip fürs VR nehmen.


----------



## Hans (7. April 2019)




----------



## Peppi84 (28. April 2019)

Würfel Zuwachs in der Familie ..

... Mit diy lenkerendanschlag begrenzer


----------



## AndreMD (28. April 2019)

Heute zum Sonntag ein paar neue Schlappen und Lenkergriffe aufgezogen.
Schwalbe Racing Ray, Racing Ralph -> Conti Cross King, Race King/ Cube Schraubgriffe --> Mounty True Griffe Gesamtersparnis 177g .


----------



## tomtomba (29. April 2019)

Hier mal mein neues Stereo 29/150
Das Rad macht richtig Spaß!!

Happy Trails
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheMiB (1. Mai 2019)

Zum 1. Mai mal das alte 2011 Cube Acid durch den Wald bewegt. Original sind noch Sattel und Rahmen...Endausbau wurde irgendwann im Frühjahr 2018 erreicht als die original Sattelstütze den Geist ausgegeben hatte.


----------



## Omega666 (3. Mai 2019)

Hier mein Reaction Pro bei der letzten Tour durch den Pfälzer Wald. Ich hab jetzt knapp 700 km auf dem Hobel und bin immer noch sehr froh das Bike im Januar spontan gekauft zu haben.


----------



## Surt (3. Mai 2019)

Neue Laufräder und höhenverstellbare Sattelstütze.


----------



## Deleted 390656 (3. Mai 2019)

Surt schrieb:


> Neue Laufräder und höhenverstellbare Sattelstütze.


Welche Stütze (ich nehme an 27,2?) ist das?


----------



## Surt (5. Mai 2019)

Ja, 27,2. Hab ich jetzt zwei Monate. So weit bin ich zufrieden.

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/kind-shock-eten-272-vario-sattelstuetze-734755

Hab gestern gleich mal den Härtetest gemacht. Die Felgen/Reifen Combi rockt!


----------



## Lokfuehrer (5. Mai 2019)

Ist das ein Race One 2018? Ich suche auch noch nach einem leichteren LRS, wollte vorne Conti MK III 2.3 und hinten CK III 2.3 drauf machen. Die originalen 20er Alexrims gingen sicher auch mit den Reifen, sind aber doch recht schwer...
Wie hast du den Zug von der Stütze verlegt?


----------



## Surt (6. Mai 2019)

Ja ist das Race One von 2018. Leichter bin ich nicht geworden. Der neue LRS wiegt ca. 2 kg. Die Alexrims dürften ca. 1,8 kg wiegen, haben aber eben auch 10mm weniger Maulweite als mein neuer LRS.
Mir ging es hauptsächlich darum dass ich schnell mal ein Achter hatte bzw. dass die Reifen unrund liefen. Außerdem hat mir der Grip gefehlt. In Kurven kam es mir auch vor als würden die Reifen wegknicken. Deswegen wollte ich breitere Reifen und Felgen. Jetzt bin ich mit mehr Grip wesentlich sicherer unterwegs. Außerdem ist es Komfortabler.  Ist gleich viel spaßiger.

Die Sattelstütze ist ohne Remote, mit Griff unter dem Sitz.


----------



## Zerzal (6. Mai 2019)

Waren zuvor möglicherweise Lite Skin‘s drauf...? Würden alle deine negativ Punkte erklären. Auch wenns nichts zur Sache tut, ich find, und das ist meine Meinung, den reifen da völlig überdimensioniert und würde den auch nicht so ohne weiteres anderen HT Fahrern empfehlen. Ein Nobby Nic in Snake Skin wäre, maximal, wohl eher empfehlenswert.


----------



## Surt (6. Mai 2019)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Waren zuvor möglicherweise Lite Skin‘s drauf...? Würden alle deine negativ Punkte erklären. Auch wenns nichts zur Sache tut, ich find, und das ist meine Meinung, den reifen da völlig überdimensioniert und würde den auch nicht so ohne weiteres anderen HT Fahrern empfehlen. Ein Nobby Nic in Snake Skin wäre, maximal, wohl eher empfehlenswert.



Die Reifen gehen schon Richtung Enduro, das stimmt. Aber Lokfuehrer hat ja die Conti MK III und CK III im Blick. Ich denke damit macht er nix falsch. Ich würde sie auch erstmal auf die Werksfelgen aufziehen und schauen ob es passt. Eine breitere Felge kann trotzdem nicht schaden.
Standardmäßig waren übrigens Tough Tom und Rapid Rob drauf.


----------



## Zerzal (6. Mai 2019)

Surt schrieb:


> Die Reifen gehen schon Richtung Enduro, das stimmt.


Die kann man natürlich auch am Race fahren. Aber, der Reifen bremst den Rahmen und der Rahmen bremst den Reifen....



Surt schrieb:


> Aber Lokfuehrer hat ja die Conti MK III und CK III im Blick.


Gut möglich, Connti ist nicht so meins.... Wollte dir auch nicht böses unterstellen oder so....



Surt schrieb:


> Ich würde sie auch erstmal auf die Werksfelgen aufziehen und schauen ob es passt. Eine breitere Felge kann trotzdem nicht schaden.


Würd ich auch. Allerdings ist das Laufrad, an einem eher günstigen MTB sowieso, meist das Teil welches am meisten Upgrade-Potential bietet. Da geht es neben der Breite, aber vor allem um Steifheit und Gewicht.




Surt schrieb:


> Standardmäßig waren übrigens Tough Tom und Rapid Rob drauf.


Vermutlich auch noch ohne Snake Skin. Kein Wunder hattest damit keine Freundschaft geschlossen.... Racing Ralph und Rocket Ron in Snake Skin, Tubeless aufgezogen und die ganze Geschichte hätte, auf dem durchschnitt‘s Boden, schon anders ausgeschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RasAlGul1980 (8. Mai 2019)

Mein Cube AMS 120 Rebuild.

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Lokfuehrer (8. Mai 2019)

Mir gefällt es!


----------



## MartinRa (8. Mai 2019)




----------



## Steppentundra (9. Mai 2019)

RasAlGul1980 schrieb:


> Mein Cube AMS 120 Rebuild.
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon?
> 
> ...


Ich werd meins auch mal einstellen, ebenfalls n AMS120 Customaufbau!


----------



## Alderfield (15. Mai 2019)

Nach etlichen Monaten Wartezeit, hat es mein Cube Stereo 120 TM endlich zu mir nach Hause und auch relativ schnell auf meinen Desktop-Hintergrund geschafft. ;-)


----------



## Cubie (16. Mai 2019)

Alderfield schrieb:


> Nach etlichen Monaten Wartezeit, hat es mein Cube Stereo 120 TM endlich zu mir nach Hause und auch relativ schnell auf meinen Desktop-Hintergrund geschafft. ;-)


jo mei.
so a Stereo is halt doch sehr fotogen...


----------



## Kirk69 (16. Mai 2019)




----------



## Luckes85 (16. Mai 2019)

Ebenfalls vor ein paar Tagen mein 120 TM in Empfang genommen , tolles Bike !!!


----------



## Lokfuehrer (16. Mai 2019)

Kirk69 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 863177


Darf das auch mal im Dreck spielen...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreMD (19. Mai 2019)

Ich habe gleich die Gunst der Stunde genutzt und mich um halb 7Uhr auf den Elberadweg, in Richtung Hohenwarthe bewegt. Es sind 64km, in 2.20Std. zusammen gekommen. Das Wetter war herrlich


----------



## Zerzal (19. Mai 2019)

AndreMD schrieb:


> Ich habe gleich die Gunst der Stunde genutzt und mich um halb 7Uhr auf den Elberadweg, in Richtung Hohenwarthe bewegt. Es sind 64km, in 2.20Std. zusammen gekommen. Das Wetter war herrlich


Sattelklemme finde ich an Carbon eher suboptimal..... 
Gerade mit der Newmen. Musst Du die nicht ordentlich klemmen, damit sie nicht absackt? Oder haben die das nun endlich in den griff bekommen?


----------



## AndreMD (19. Mai 2019)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Sattelklemme finde ich an Carbon eher suboptimal.....
> Gerade mit der Newmen. Musst Du die nicht ordentlich klemmen, damit sie nicht absackt? Oder haben die das nun endlich in den griff bekommen?



Ich habe damit keine Probleme.
Ich wiege 91kg und auch mit Rucksack und Trinkblase ist nichts gerutscht. Carbonpaste und ein normales Drehmoment reicht anscheinend.


----------



## Andreas_Sell (30. Juni 2019)

Heute die erste Ausfahrt mit dem Stereo 150 Race.


----------



## Orby (30. Juni 2019)

Andreas_Sell schrieb:


> Heute die erste Ausfahrt mit dem Stereo 150 Race. Anhang anzeigen 879743Anhang anzeigen 879739Anhang anzeigen 879740Anhang anzeigen 879741Anhang anzeigen 879742Anhang anzeigen 879743



Geht sich das aufs mit der Satteltasche und dem Hinterrad wenn den vollen Federweg ausnutzt?
Da ich beim letzten Einsatz das Hinterrad am Arsch gespürt hab, ist mir dies gleich eingefallen.


----------



## grumpyflippy (1. Juli 2019)

So, hier ist dann auch mal ein Bild vom Sonntag vom Geisskopf mit mienem Two15


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (1. Juli 2019)

..schöne FOX Gabel


----------



## grumpyflippy (1. Juli 2019)

Ja die fährt sich auch recht sahnig muss ich sagen


----------



## Andreas_Sell (1. Juli 2019)

Orby schrieb:


> Geht sich das aufs mit der Satteltasche und dem Hinterrad wenn den vollen Federweg ausnutzt?
> Da ich beim letzten Einsatz das Hinterrad am Arsch gespürt hab, ist mir dies gleich eingefallen.



Bis jetzt noch.


----------



## FreerideTom (3. Juli 2019)

Nachdem mich die letzten 11Jahre mein Canyon treu begleitet hat, bin ich heute dem Cube-Club beigetreten. 

Hier mein neues Stereo 140 HPC SL


----------



## FreerideTom (3. Juli 2019)

Sorry, Doppelpost


----------



## Rockside (4. Juli 2019)

Ja, die neuen Cubes sind richtig gut geworden. Früher hatte ich auch eher von Cube Abstand genommen.


----------



## grumpyflippy (4. Juli 2019)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Ja, die neuen Cubes sind richtig gut geworden. Früher hatte ich auch eher von Cube Abstand genommen.



Man muss halt zwischen 600.-€ Einsteiger-Hardtail-Stadtrad und X-tausend Euro MTB unterscheiden.


----------



## Rockside (5. Juli 2019)

X-Tausend ist ja wohl mächtig übertrieben. 
Aber klar, bei so preisgünstigen Bikes um 600 € muss man natürlich Abstriche machen.


----------



## coolduke1103 (6. Juli 2019)

Gerade aus der Erstinspektion gekommen...Fährt sich klasse. Lediglich Sattel und Griffe sowie Dirtfender und Tacho wurden  ersetzt / hinzugefügt . Cube Stereo 120 TM 29


----------



## Biebertaler (6. Juli 2019)

Anbei mein etwas umgebautes Cube AMS 120 „Race“


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benschn (14. Juli 2019)




----------



## Lossan_Butschi (2. August 2019)

Schwarz wie meine Seele ...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (5. August 2019)

Schönes Cube mit Zackenmuster im Oberrohr. 





So sieht ein Cube Carbonrahmen aus, nachdem das Oberrohr von einer Pobacke durchschlagen wurde.
Ein Überschlag konnte hier vermieden werden, aber als das Hinterrad runterkam, krachte der Bobbes auf das Oberrohr. Stahlpopo oder Pupsicarbon?


----------



## RasAlGul1980 (6. August 2019)

Hi DennisMenace, da hast du mit dem Pobacken Training wohl etwas übertrieben . Spaß beiseite, tut mir leid um den schönen Rahmen.
Ich habe immer wieder mit dem Gedanken gespielt auf Carbon umzusteigen doch wenn ich den Vorfall von dir lese wird mir anders.
Hast du noch Garantie oder wirst du dir wohl oder übel einen neuen kaufen müssen?


----------



## Soldi (6. August 2019)

RasAlGul1980 schrieb:


> Ich habe immer wieder mit dem Gedanken gespielt auf Carbon umzusteigen doch wenn ich den Vorfall von dir lese wird mir anders.
> Hast du noch Garantie oder wirst du dir wohl oder übel einen neuen kaufen müssen?


Das ist kein Problem von Carbon im speziellen, sämtliche "Leichtbaurahmen" können nicht jedes Worst-Case-Szenario abdecken. Ich hatte bis jetzt Dallenbildung bei dünnwandigen Stahlrahmen (Steinschlag), eine verbogene Sattelrohr bei einem durch Alterung weich gewordenen Alurahmen und einen Riss in einem Cube-Stereo-Carbohnrahmen, der auch durch Belastung ausserhalb der normalen Kraftrichtung wie bei
DennisMenace (Biege- statt Zugbeanspruchung) anstandslos von Cube ersetzt wurde.
@DennisMenace,
viel Erfolg beim Ersatz!


----------



## Deleted 195305 (6. August 2019)

Hi Leute. Der Rahmen ist leider 2 Monate aus der Garantie raus. Bike Discount blockt deshalb komplett ab und hat mich wegen Crash Replacement an Cube verwiesen. Da findet man gar keine Mailadresse. Nicht mal im Impressum. Habe auf gut Glück mal an [email protected] geschrieben. Kam schon keine bad Destination zurück. Mal sehen. Die Kraftrichtung ist natürlich falsch, aber die seitliche Belastung ist von einem Arsch ausgelöst und nicht von einem Felsen. Finde ich schon bedenklich.


----------



## Zerzal (6. August 2019)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Hi Leute. Der Rahmen ist leider 2 Monate aus der Garantie raus. Bike Discount blockt deshalb komplett ab und hat mich wegen Crash Replacement an Cube verwiesen. Da findet man gar keine Mailadresse. Nicht mal im Impressum. Habe auf gut Glück mal an [email protected] geschrieben. Kam schon keine bad Destination zurück. Mal sehen. Die Kraftrichtung ist natürlich falsch, aber die seitliche Belastung ist von einem Arsch ausgelöst und nicht von einem Felsen. Finde ich schon bedenklich.


Immer scheisse wenn das passiert und der Carbon den Geist aufgibt.....
Aber vermutlich bekommst bei Bike Discount günstiger einen neuen Rahmen, als bei Cube ein Crash Replacement.....leider....


----------



## Timo S. (8. August 2019)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Hi Leute. Der Rahmen ist leider 2 Monate aus der Garantie raus. Bike Discount blockt deshalb komplett ab und hat mich wegen Crash Replacement an Cube verwiesen. Da findet man gar keine Mailadresse. Nicht mal im Impressum. Habe auf gut Glück mal an [email protected] geschrieben. Kam schon keine bad Destination zurück. Mal sehen. Die Kraftrichtung ist natürlich falsch, aber die seitliche Belastung ist von einem Arsch ausgelöst und nicht von einem Felsen. Finde ich schon bedenklich.


Im Impressum steht doch aber deren Telefon und Faxnummer...


----------



## Hans (13. August 2019)

Hallo,

gestern sind meine X1700 Laufräder von RCZ gekommen. Heute die E1700 abgebaut und die neuen ein, incl. W

olfpack Speed. Damit hab ich jetzt mein Ziel unter 10 erreicht. 9,94 Kilo wie auf dem Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (14. August 2019)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Im Impressum steht doch aber deren Telefon und Faxnummer...


Das ist wirklich eine üble Firma. Bei all meinen Rädern habe ich sowas noch nie erlebt. Inzwischen habe ich am 8.8. das Kontaktformular benutzt. Dort steht für Antworten auch die [email protected] drin. Meine Mail vom 29.7. hat die also auch erreicht. Nichts! Keinerlei Reaktion. Komplette Ignoranz bei einem Rahmenbruch! So einer Bude noch hinterher telefonieren? Nee. Einfach einen Bogen machen. Um Bike Discount und besonders um Cube. Unglaublich ist das.


----------



## Zerzal (14. August 2019)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich eine üble Firma. Bei all meinen Rädern habe ich sowas noch nie erlebt. Inzwischen habe ich am 8.8. das Kontaktformular benutzt. Dort steht für Antworten auch die [email protected] drin. Meine Mail vom 29.7. hat die also auch erreicht. Nichts! Keinerlei Reaktion. Komplette Ignoranz bei einem Rahmenbruch! So einer Bude noch hinterher telefonieren? Nee. Einfach einen Bogen machen. Um Bike Discount und besonders um Cube. Unglaublich ist das.


Also Cube sagt ja auch ganz klar das sie *KEINEN* Support machen, weder Telefonisch noch per Mail. Bei Problemen soll man sch an einen zertifizierten Händler wänden.  Da sollte man sich jetzt nicht so aufregen. Auch wenn ich den ärger total verstehe!! 

Aber kommentier doch einfach auf FB ein paar Beiträge der 2020er Bikes nett, dann wird schon eine Reaktion kommen


----------



## Deleted 195305 (14. August 2019)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Also Cube sagt ja auch ganz klar das sie *KEINEN* Support machen, weder Telefonisch noch per Mail. Bei Problemen soll man sch an einen zertifizierten Händler wänden.  Da sollte man sich jetzt nicht so aufregen. Auch wenn ich den ärger total verstehe!!
> 
> Aber kommentier doch einfach auf FB ein paar Beiträge der 2020er Bikes nett, dann wird schon eine Reaktion kommen


Naja, sowas ist ja irgendwie auch peinlich. Zu diesem Thread hat der gebrochene Rahmen ja noch irgendwie gepasst. Ich hab den Keller voller Bikes. Für deren Schrott dem schlechten Geld gutes Hinterherwerfen? Da ist nicht mehr viel Interesse da. Lehrgeld.... Dem Bike Discount hatte ich übrigens auch erklärt, dass Reklamationen wohl die Sache des Einzelhandels sind.

Dieser Mitarbeiter konnte nicht einmal 2016 von 2019 subtrahieren. Nachdem ich ihn darauf hinwies, dass hier die Antwort 3 ist, kam zumindest ein Sorry.

korrekt, erstmal Kontakt mit CUBE aufnehmen über das Formular.
wir müssen nach fünf Jahren gar nichts mehr abwickeln.
Sollte CUBE eine Art Crash-Replacment aus Kulanz noch anbieten, dann können wir gerne drüber sprechen das über uns abzuwickeln.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Johannes


----------



## Timo S. (14. August 2019)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich eine üble Firma. Bei all meinen Rädern habe ich sowas noch nie erlebt. Inzwischen habe ich am 8.8. das Kontaktformular benutzt. Dort steht für Antworten auch die [email protected] drin. Meine Mail vom 29.7. hat die also auch erreicht. Nichts! Keinerlei Reaktion. Komplette Ignoranz bei einem Rahmenbruch! So einer Bude noch hinterher telefonieren? Nee. Einfach einen Bogen machen. Um Bike Discount und besonders um Cube. Unglaublich ist das.


Sorry, aber du zerdebberst deinen Rahmen mit dem Arsch, bist außerhalb der Garantie, hättest gerne einen neuen oder eine kulante Regelung, aber für ein telefonat bist du dir zu fein und versuchst es noch nicht einmal? 
So ein Verhalten finde ich ja noch viel unglaublicher...


----------



## Zerzal (14. August 2019)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Ich hab den Keller voller Bikes. Für deren Schrott dem schlechten Geld gutes Hinterherwerfen? Da ist nicht mehr viel Interesse da. Lehrgeld....


Gute Einstellung, schön toibäälää... ICh hab den Keller auch voller Bikes und, oh Wunder, alle von Cube. Es hätte nie ein grösseres Problem gegeben und bei den kleineren hat sich mein FACHHÄNDLER immer lobenswert und absolut zuvorkommend um eine Lösung bemüht. Da gab es auch keine Probleme mit Cube



DennisMenace schrieb:


> Dem Bike Discount hatte ich übrigens auch erklärt, dass Reklamationen wohl die Sache des Einzelhandels sind.


Ist halt auch kein Fachhändler sondern ein e-Shop.... Was erwartest Du da.... ?



DennisMenace schrieb:


> Sollte CUBE eine Art Crash-Replacment aus Kulanz noch anbieten, dann können wir gerne drüber sprechen das über uns abzuwickeln.


Also, passt doch, Fächer zu einem Cube Händler der kann dir das ganz genau sagen....


----------



## Deleted 195305 (14. August 2019)

Was ist ein toibälälä? Ist das eine Anfeindung? Falls ja, weiß ich nicht, wann ich mir den Zorn zugezogen habe.
Warum ist der Hersteller eines Produktes unwillig, auf sein Kontaktformular oder E-Mail zu antworten? Sowas bin ich bisher von keinem Hersteller gewohnt. Wenn ihr nach einem solchen Verhalten hinter Cube steht, bin ich damit fein. Ich kenne das von niemandem. Und ich habe in den letzten 10 Jahren im Schnitt zwei Fahrradrahmen p.a. gekauft. Natürlich auch immer mal mit Kontakt per Newsschool Kommunikation. Bei einem Online Shop darf man nicht kaufen? Warum arbeitet Cube dann mit welchen zusammen? Übrigens hat sich Bike Discount nun tatsächlich doch zur Übernahme der Kommunikation bereit erklärt. In diesem Zusammenhang danke an zerzal für den Hinweis, dass Cube keine Rekla abwickelt. Das hat jetzt gezogen! Ansonsten...Hängt den Boten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (14. August 2019)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Was ist ein toibälälä?


Beste Sprache  


DennisMenace schrieb:


> Ist das eine Anfeindung?


Nein nicht wirklich... Sinnbildlich für bisschen mit dem Fuss stampfen und sauer sein... Ob Du das nun als Anfeindung auffasst, ist Dir überlassen...  



DennisMenace schrieb:


> Warum ist der Hersteller eines Produktes unwillig, auf sein Kontaktformular oder E-Mail zu antworten?


Warum soll man mit einem Stereo 160 nur 50cm springen dürfen, resp. nicht auf einem Rad fahren... Die geben halt nunmal an das für Kundenkontakt der Händler zuständig ist.. Ist halt so....



DennisMenace schrieb:


> Wenn ihr nach einem solchen Verhalten hinter Cube steht, bin ich damit fein


Warum nicht? In der Regel kaufe ich bei meinem Händler und der kümmert sich dann auch. Da juckt es mich wenig was oder ob Cube mir antworten will oder nicht. Natürlich ist das doof. Vor allem wenn der Händler nicht spurt...


DennisMenace schrieb:


> Bei einem Online Shop darf man nicht kaufen?


Hab ich nicht gesagt. (Hab da selber schon einen Carbon Rahmen gekauft.... für den geradezu lächerlichen Preis kann ich damit leben wenn der nicht hält ) Aber man muss halt wissen auf was man sich einlässt. Wenn man die Preise dort anschaut kann man sich ja denken wo die sparen. An Löhnen und Service ect ect.... Der Fachhändler mag etwas teurer sein. man bekommt aber auch mehr. (Ich weiss, leider nicht bei jedem und man weiss erst hinterher ob er auch taugt wenn das Geld bereits geflossen ist.... )



DennisMenace schrieb:


> Warum arbeitet Cube dann mit welchen zusammen?


Fraglich wie genau die dort zusammenarbeiten...



DennisMenace schrieb:


> Übrigens hat sich Bike Discount nun tatsächlich doch zur Übernahme der Kommunikation bereit erklärt.


Fein zu hören. Oft kommt es halt bei solchen Shops drauf an wer dort Antwortet und wie man auf einander harmoniert... 



DennisMenace schrieb:


> In diesem Zusammenhang danke an zerzal für den Hinweis, dass Cube keine Rekla abwickelt




Allerdings würd ich mir da keine allzu grosse Hoffnung machen. Vermutlich wird das Angebot von Cube höher sein als ein Rahmen bei BD


----------



## Deleted 195305 (25. August 2019)

Um das ganze mal zum Abschluss zu bringen: Cube interessiert der Rahmenbruch einen Dreck. Bike Discount bietet 50 Euro Rabatt auf einen Radon Rahmen.


----------



## Zerzal (26. August 2019)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Um das ganze mal zum Abschluss zu bringen: Cube interessiert der Rahmenbruch einen Dreck. Bike Discount bietet 50 Euro Rabatt auf einen Radon Rahmen.


Blöd, aber selbstverschuldet ist nun mal selbstverschuldet und aus der Garantie ist eben aus der Garantie. Das es BD nicht juckt ist klar. Das Cube aber kein Crash Replacement anbietet verstehe ich nicht. 
Warst Du jetzt mal bei einem richtigen Fachhändler und hast Dich informiert?


----------



## Deleted 195305 (27. August 2019)

Ach, für mich ist das Thema durch. Und der Rahmen ist eben 2 Monate über die Garantie. Ja. Ich kaufe nicht mehr bei einem Hersteller, der seine Kunden ignoriert. Bevor es wieder losgeht, ich habe verstanden, dass hierzu abweichende Meinungen existieren. Cube sollte einen Warnhinweis anbringen, bitte nicht auf dem Oberrohr Platz nehmen. In den USA wird das sonst teuer


----------



## RasAlGul1980 (1. September 2019)

Hi  Jungs, ich weiß es gehört hier nicht rein aber an meinem Cube nervt mich schon seit einem Jahr etwas.
Und zwar jedes mal wenn ich mit ab 20 Kmh über eine kleine Kante fahre oder über ein Schlagloch wo man kurz absackt *"klickt" *mir die Kette vorne am Kettenblatt. Meine Combo ist SRAM X01 mit einem XT-M8000 Kettenblatt und der XX1 Kette.
Habt ihr eine Idee wie man das wegbekommt?

Hier mal ein Bild vom Antrieb, man erkennt nix im Stand aber anscheinend kommt die Wucht zu stande mit der Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Pixelsign (1. September 2019)

Was meinst du denn mit "klickt" die Kette? Meinst du damit, dass die Kette die Kettenstrebe berührt (Kettenschlagen)?


----------



## RasAlGul1980 (1. September 2019)

Hi, nein das nicht. Es entsteht immer ein klack geräusch wenn man über ne kante fährt. Die Kette schlägt gegen die zähne und das nervt total. Irgend eine Idee?


----------



## Zerzal (1. September 2019)

Ich denke sie schlägt gegen die Kettenstrebe. 
Mach mal einen Neopren Kettenstrebenschutz  dran und schau was passiert....


----------



## St0Rm (4. September 2019)

Ich schein hier irgendwie gar keins davon zu sehen  also geb ich mal meins zum besten.

AMS 100 Trail Motion mitten im Fichtelgebirge.
Seit gut jetzt 3 Monaten und knapp 500km dabei und echt hut ab. Kann Berg ab echt was


----------



## honi__ (5. September 2019)

erst mal putzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## honi__ (10. September 2019)

servus

so mal neuen LRS verbaut incl neuer reifen


----------



## Toto73_erlangen (21. September 2019)

Cube LTD Pro 2017


----------



## maggo86 (1. Oktober 2019)

Kleiner Vorgeschmack, bald in freier Wildbahn.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (1. Oktober 2019)

Aber dann bitte andere Pedale..


----------



## Lisimba (5. Oktober 2019)

Das neue Cube Stereo 120 HPC SLT 2020.


----------



## marco_m (5. Oktober 2019)

Schon ausgiebg getestet, geht gut


----------



## Lisimba (6. Oktober 2019)

marco_m schrieb:


> Schon ausgiebg getestet, geht gut



Großartiges Foto! Wirklich super! Wo genau ist das?


----------



## Seb_87 (6. Oktober 2019)

Mal was neues


----------



## marco_m (6. Oktober 2019)

Lisimba schrieb:


> Großartiges Foto! Wirklich super! Wo genau ist das?



Liegt in der Schweiz, nähe der Ortschaft Wald. Ich wohne/arbeite in dieser Region und nutze die Runde oft nach der Arbeit  
Das Foto entstand beim blauen Punkt, Blick Richtung Linthebene/Glarnerland. Also wenn du mal in der Nähe bist, rauf da ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathoni873 (6. Oktober 2019)

Lisimba schrieb:


> Großartiges Foto! Wirklich super! Wo genau ist das?


Schau dir mal die anderen Fotos in seinem Album an. Die sind alle großartig! Ich fühle mich geographisch benachteiligt....ja, geradezu gemobbt!


----------



## Lisimba (6. Oktober 2019)

Marathoni873 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die anderen Fotos in seinem Album an. Die sind alle großartig! Ich fühle mich geographisch benachteiligt....ja, geradezu gemobbt!



Ja, ist echt übel :- ) Tjaja, Schweiz halt. Paradies auf Erden.


----------



## marco_m (6. Oktober 2019)

Lisimba schrieb:


> Ja, ist echt übel :- ) Tjaja, Schweiz halt. Paradies auf Erden.


Oh danke euch , ich poste ja nicht allzu viele Bilder hier, somit nur partielles Mobbing 
Für unsere Leidenschaft Mountainbike ist die Schweiz top, für andere Bereiche gilt das aber nicht


----------



## Toto73_erlangen (13. Oktober 2019)

Drei Cubes unterwegs. Die anderen drei blieben im Carport.  Hatten keine Lust.


----------



## Orry (15. Oktober 2019)

Lisimba schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 919100
> 
> Das neue Cube Stereo 120 HPC SLT 2020.



Welche Größe des Bikes ist das und hast du es mal gewogen? 
Und wie bist du so schnell dran gekommen?


----------



## M_Reicheneder (18. Oktober 2019)

Cube Stereo 170 TM 20"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lisimba (19. Oktober 2019)

Ich war auch noch mal mit meinen Cube Stereo 120 HPC SLT zum Antrittsbesuch in den Alpen unterwegs, zugegeben etwas inspiriert durch die Fotos von marco_m :- )


----------



## Lisimba (19. Oktober 2019)

Orry schrieb:


> Welche Größe des Bikes ist das und hast du es mal gewogen?
> Und wie bist du so schnell dran gekommen?



Größe 22 ist das. Ich habe Glück gehabt, da so schnell dran gekommen zu sein. Habe bei MHW-Bike ursprünglich bestellt und die haben nicht geliefert und immer weiter verzögert. Habe parallel bei anderen Hädnlern geschaut und eines Freitags hatte Bike-Discount das Bike plötzlich im Bestand. Habe angerufen und gefragt, ob es denn wirklich da sei. MAn bestätigte mir, dass physisch ein Bike im Lager vorhanden sei. Daraufhin habe ich schnell bestellt und auch schnell bekommen  Übrigens super nette Menschen bei Bike-Discount am Telefon (MHW-Bike auch, trotz nicht erfolgter Lieferung).


----------



## Orry (20. Oktober 2019)

Super! Danke dir für die Infos


----------



## Rossi0815 (28. Oktober 2019)

Na dann muss ich auch mal herzeigen. Seit einem Jahr gemeinsam unterwegs


----------



## Butzo (30. Oktober 2019)




----------



## Toto73_erlangen (31. Oktober 2019)

Heute das super Wetter zum voraussichtlich letzten Großputz genutzt...
Das Rad bringt mich jeden Tag zur Arbeit und wieder Heim




Das ist zum Spaß haben.  Aktuell mit schmaler Bereifung... Vielleicht kaufe ich mir doch noch nen Gravel Bike...




Und beide beim Kuscheln


----------



## Biebertaler (4. November 2019)

Anbei das „neue Einsatzgerät“ für den Junior, ein 2017er Cube Reaction GTC SL. Mittlerweile ist das Cockpit auch leicht verändert worden, der Papa kann’s einfach nicht lassen . Die Ergons sind nicht mehr montiert, ebenso hab ich den Spacerturm gekürzt und ein Carbon Flat verbaut. Wiegt aktuell wie abgebildet ca. 10,2 KG.


----------



## Katrin1985 (8. November 2019)

Hallo Ihr Lieben  
Möchte gern meine Babies vorstellen und versuchen etwas anzugeben 

*Cube Stereo HPA Race 2017:*
Etwas customisiert (Bremsen, Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe, Sattel u jetzt noch Reifen) und damit für mich DER perfekte Gerät fürs Gelände  Absolut meine Farben, da musste ich seinerzeit einfach zuschlagen.. Fährt wie Sau!








Und dann gibt es noch das:

*Cube Two15 (Frame 2017), komplett Customaufbau in 2019:*











Das Stereo liegt wie ein Brett und das Two15 ist Eines ??
Cheers


----------



## Dirty-old-man (8. November 2019)

Aaaaaaber der VW auf der Fensterbank?
Na immerhin sitzt ein Osterhase davor. Antizyklisches Konsumentenverhalten ist immer gut. Zwei oder drei ausgeblasene Ostereier an den Weihnachtsbaum - da freut sich die freundliche Verwandtschaft. 

Und die Doppelbrueckengabel. Sehr lecker.

So einen Kettenradaufschlagschutz such ich für mein Cannondale schon lange, aber gibt's leider nicht.
Oh und das britisch grüne Canapee ist ja mal epischer London-Style. Alles passend zu einem aktiven Radelfahrerhaushalt.
Also bis auf den Golf vergeb ich mal die Angeber- und Hingucker-Note 9 von 10.

Ein Cube hat schon Charme.


----------



## Katrin1985 (8. November 2019)

Dirty-old-man: Danke, dass Du mich gerade so herzlich zum Lachen gebracht hast mit Deinem Beitrag! Tiptop, ganz ehrlich!!! ?? Das entschädigt für die Arbeitswoche ?

Auch wenn Off-Topic, der Golf ist einer Liebhaberstück der Familie und wenn Du ihn in Echt sehen und die Geschichte kennen würdest, würdest Du es verstehen ?
Nichts desto trotz steht unten mein Passat, also Vorsicht was Du über VW sagst ?
Der Osterhasi steht ungelogen seit bestimmt 5 Jahren und stört mich überhaupt und gar nicht aufm Fensterbrett  Wer hat schon einen Ganzjahres-Hasen auf dem Fensterbrett??
Aber schön, wenn Dir mein Wohnzimmer gefällt ?

Mit der BOS habe ich gerade noch so meine Probleme, aber das steht in einem anderen Fred... Bin mir sicher, dass sie eigentlich ganz gut funktioniert... Zumindest habe ich das mal irgendwann irgendwo gelesen ? Abwarten...

Insofern Dein Beitrag keine Ironie war, bekommst Du von mir 15 von 10 Comedy-Punkte ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biebertaler (22. November 2019)

Anbei mal mein neues 2020er Cube C68 Race 150 Enduro, eins der letzten in 22“ ergattert


----------



## Blacks05 (1. Dezember 2019)

Hier mal mein Cube Attention SL. Nach über 10 Jahren MTB-Abstinenz günstig ergattert. Nächstes Jahr bekommt das dann meine bessere Hälfte und ich...liebäugel ja einem Rose...


----------



## TiKli (13. Dezember 2019)

Lisimba schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 919100
> 
> Das neue Cube Stereo 120 HPC SLT 2020.



Frage an die glücklichen Besitzer eines 2020 HPC STL, seit ihr zufrieden mit dem Bike, würdet ihr es wieder kaufen? Preis-Leistung ist ja top. Konnte seither nur ein 120er HPA probefahren. Geometrie passt mir super 18" bin 174 cm groß mit Schrittweite 80cm.


----------



## M_Reicheneder (15. Dezember 2019)

Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Gangkofen finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				



Ich verkaufe mein Cube Fritz Action Team, bei Interesse gerne Melden. Der Rahmen wurde in dieser Lackierung ausschließlich für Teamfahrer angeboten. Über den Preis lässt sich noch reden.
Lg Marcel


----------



## Orry (24. Dezember 2019)




----------



## Cubie (24. Dezember 2019)

Ahhhh,
entweder ist mein Rechner im Arsch oder der Glühwein von gestern war zu heavy,
alle Bilder bewegen sich, aber zum Glück noch keine weißen Mäuse...?

fürchterlich und das an Weihnachten.....


----------



## Slow (25. Dezember 2019)

@Orry : coole Idee. Wie ist das bei natürlichem Tageslicht? Sind die Aufkleber da auch ganz schwarz?


----------



## Orry (25. Dezember 2019)

Je nach Lichteinfall schimmert es leicht anthrazit, was ein dezenter Kontrast zum Schwarz ist. 
Passt ganz gut...wobei das natürlich Geschmackssache ist.


----------



## stratt (12. Januar 2020)

Das neue Stereo 120 HPC TM 29 
Mein erstes Fully, macht mega Spaß. Sattel und die fiesen (blassorangenen?!) Griffe werden noch getauscht, aber sonst läufts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mblatter (23. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen, hier mein Cube Stereo HPC 29" von 2015, ein bisschen umgebaut


----------



## Zerzal (23. Januar 2020)

Anstelle der hübschen bunten Teile hättest die Kohle besser in ein vernünftiges Laufrad gesteckt. Das hätte mMn viel viel mehr gebracht.....


----------



## Mblatter (23. Januar 2020)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Anstelle der hübschen bunten Teile hättest die Kohle besser in ein vernünftiges Laufrad gesteckt. Das hätte mMn viel viel mehr gebracht.....


Ja da gebe ich dir recht, das Fahrwerk und Bremsen war mir aber wichtiger


----------



## Zerzal (23. Januar 2020)

Mblatter schrieb:


> Ja da gebe ich dir recht, das Fahrwerk und Bremsen war mir aber wichtiger


Kanns geben 

kannst ja immer noch. Gerade jetzt sollte man ja ein vernünftiges non Boost Laufrad quasi geschenkt finden....


----------



## Mblatter (23. Januar 2020)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Kanns geben
> 
> kannst ja immer noch. Gerade jetzt sollte man ja ein vernünftiges non Boost Laufrad quasi geschenkt finden....


Die Gabel hat ja jetzt Boost, müsste nen Boost / Non Boost LRS sein


----------



## Zerzal (23. Januar 2020)

Mblatter schrieb:


> Die Gabel hat ja jetzt Boost, müsste nen Boost / Non Boost LRS sein


Stimmt.... wäre ja aber nicht so ein Drama...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mblatter (23. Januar 2020)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Stimmt.... wäre ja aber nicht so ein Drama...


Nö wäre es nicht, bis auf gebrochene Speichen am Hinterrad hatte ich aber erstaunlich wenig Probleme mit dem LRS. Sind sogar noch die ersten Lager drin


----------



## Cube150 (29. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu hier im Forum und wollte mich kurz vorstellen. Ich komme aus dem Taunus und bin überwiegend auf und rund um den großen Feldberg unterwegs. Ich bin jetzt 5 Jahre ein Radon Slide 150 9.0 gefahren. Habe mir jetzt zwischen den Jahren ein Cube Stereo 150 c68 TM aus 2020 gekauft. Das Bike ist außer dem Sattel im Originalzustand. Habe den kompletten Rahmen mit Schutzfolie von invisiframe beklebt. Ich freue mich, wenn es endlich ein wenig wärmer und vor allem heller wird. Anbei noch ein paar Bilder vom Bike, ich denke damit kann man gut Spaß haben. Bis denne


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (29. Januar 2020)

Will ich hier auch mal schnell mein GTC herzeigen... Enduro ist im anderen Fred






nach letztem Upgrade schmale 9,5 Kg


----------



## Deleted 522834 (30. Januar 2020)

Cube150 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu hier im Forum und wollte mich kurz vorstellen. Ich komme aus dem Taunus und bin überwiegend auf und rund um den großen Feldberg unterwegs. Ich bin jetzt 5 Jahre ein Radon Slide 150 9.0 gefahren. Habe mir jetzt zwischen den Jahren ein Cube Stereo 150 c68 TM aus 2020 gekauft. Das Bike ist außer dem Sattel im Originalzustand. Habe den kompletten Rahmen mit Schutzfolie von invisiframe beklebt. Ich freue mich, wenn es endlich ein wenig wärmer und vor allem heller wird. Anbei noch ein paar Bilder vom Bike, ich denke damit kann man gut Spaß haben. Bis denne




Geiles Bike? habe vor es Probe zu fahren, und wenn es passt dann steht das auch bald bei mir daheim?


----------



## Cube150 (30. Januar 2020)

Woife111 schrieb:


> Geiles Bike? habe vor es Probe zu fahren, und wenn es passt dann steht das auch bald bei mir daheim?


Ja cool, ich bin bis jetzt auch mega zufrieden. Ich habe zwischen dem Stereo 170 und dem geschwankt. Die Parts die dran sind, sind schon erste Sahne ??


----------



## A.R.C. (2. Februar 2020)

Ahoi,
da ich bis vor Kurzen doch noch eher auf 26“ Klassikern unterwegs war, musste doch vor etwas mehr als 1/2 Jahr was mit 29“ Rädern und Disc her. Rahmen ist auch schon fast eher klassisch
So hier mal mein zusammengebautes Reste-Rad Cube:

Rahmen: Cube Reaction GTC SL 2014er Modell
Gabel: Cube Carbon starr (war ursprünglich an einem 650B Hybrid verbaut) passt aber ganz gut zu dem Rahmen
Schaltung: SRAM X0 2x10
Bremsen: Magura MT8 Pro (vorne 180er Scheibe, hinten 160er)
Laufräder: Hope Pro 4 Naben, ZTR Crest Felgen, vorne DT Supercomp Speichen, hinten DT Comp, Alunippel
Reifen: Maxxis Ikon/ Schwalbe NN´s (beide skinwall)
Steuersatz: Cane Creek
Vorbau: Syncros RR 2.0
Lenker: Saso Carbon
Stütze: Easton
Sattel: Ergon
Sonstiges: Lizzard Skinz Griffe, Carbon Flaschenhalter, paar Titan und Alu Schrauben, Monty Spannachsen, uralt Shimano 747 Pedale
Gewicht: 9,4Kg (kein Leichtbau)

Paar Sachen werden noch geändert (Stütze, Sattel, Vorbau, Schrauben)
Habe versucht mit dem Aufbau bisschen Farbe zu dem ganzen matten Einheitsbrei zu bekommen und ein wenig an die 90er MTB Zeit zu erinnern. Grüner Rahmen, purple Naben und die Skinwall Reifen. Ist zwar nur ein Cube aber mir gefällt es und vorallem es fährt sich verdammt gut.


Cheers


----------



## MTB-Jonas (17. Februar 2020)

Servus zusammen!

Bin neu hier und stelle mal meinen neuen Renner vor (Reaction Race). Habs seit 3 Tagen und mega happy mit dem Teil


----------



## MartinRa (19. Februar 2020)




----------



## Flamer (22. Februar 2020)

Hey hier mal mein Ltd aus 2009. Das Bike hab ich dieses Jahr von einem Bekannten geschenkt bekommen, der es seit Jahren nicht mehr gefahren hat. Jetzt ist es nach kleineren Umbauten mein Touren/ Arbeitsradel und macht trotz des Alters optisch noch was her. Ach ja entgegen aller Annahmen fährt 26Zoll doch ?


----------



## Lane6Riders (25. Februar 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mydani (27. Februar 2020)

.


----------



## Zerzal (27. Februar 2020)

Der Moped Verein ist nebenan....


----------



## mydani (27. Februar 2020)

.


----------



## Cube150 (27. Februar 2020)

Sind das die Pedale, die auf den Bikes im Fahrradgeschäft drauf sind?


----------



## mydani (27. Februar 2020)

Nein, das sind Rockbros.


----------



## Zerzal (27. Februar 2020)

mydani schrieb:


> schick aussehen tuts au


??

Zum Glück sind Geschmäcker verschieden....


----------



## mydani (27. Februar 2020)

Jupp.


----------



## MTBWEBH (28. Februar 2020)




----------



## stratt (29. Februar 2020)

Ein paar Kleinteile getauscht, bissl Carbonfolie drauf und schon sieht es nicht mehr wie aus dem Katalog gefallen aus.
Sieht jetzt nur dem 2019er Stereo 150 C:62 SL etwas sehr ähnlich  ...
Mal sehen, überlege noch die Carbonfolie durch eine andersfarbige zu ersetzen; mir gefällt auf jeden Fall wie sehr es sich verändert wenn man nur 2 orangene Flächen abklebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trauchhaus (2. März 2020)

MartinRa schrieb:


> AMS100



Hübsch!, aber was bist du für ein Riese?


----------



## MartinRa (2. März 2020)

trauchhaus schrieb:


> Hübsch!, aber was bist du für ein Riese?


halb so schlimm, 1.90 mit sl93


----------



## Daray (6. März 2020)

Gerade etwas Farbe reingebracht. Die passenden Decals für die Gabel u. den Dämpfer sind noch unterwegs





edit: Shit, ich seh gerade, dass ich den Dropper unten gelassen habe...


----------



## scubasigi_73 (7. März 2020)

Mein neues Cube Reaction C:62 Race 2x12 XT. Macht sehr viel Spaß.


----------



## Cube150 (7. März 2020)




----------



## Daray (10. März 2020)

Daray schrieb:


> Gerade etwas Farbe reingebracht. Die passenden Decals für die Gabel u. den Dämpfer sind noch unterwegs
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 990899
> 
> edit: Shit, ich seh gerade, dass ich den Dropper unten gelassen habe...


Jetzt mit Decals und anderem Ergon Sattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 530007 (23. März 2020)

Wollte mal Hallo im Cube Forum sagen. Bin frisch gebackener uns stolzer Besitzer eines neuen Cube Nuride Hybrid Pro 625 Allroad. Habe schon ein paar Dinge umgebaut und Zubehör angebaut. Bilder folgen .....
BG, Fibs


----------



## Zerzal (23. März 2020)

Hallöchen....  Ich erlaube mir mal..... AbteilungEgedönns...


----------



## trauchhaus (23. März 2020)

Mopeds können aktuell sowieso gerade nicht zugelassen werden, die meistens Zulassungsstellen haben doch Corona-frei ?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (23. März 2020)

Was neues vom Cube Nutrail race
Umbau von Shimano XT-2Kolbenbremse auf Guide R aus (m)einem Cannondale.
Hierfür war ein Matchmaker mit der Nummer 2.2 nötig, damit die Schaltung an die Bremse passt. Sehr positiv finde ich, dass damit auch der Gabel-lock-Schalter easy in die Anlage eingebaut ist.

Das war seit langem eine der besten Entscheidungen , die Bremse zu tauschen. Bremskraft auch im Winter ohne Ende. Leider aber auch Bremsbelagverschleiss stärker als bei der Shimano. 
Bremsscheiben Shimano Erstausrüster sowie am Zweit-Lrs Formula, jeweils 160vo/180hi.
Die benötigten Matchmaker kosteten glaub 30 Euro zzgl Versand bei den typischen Netzhändlern.
Die grosszügigen Verstellmöglichkeiten der Schaltbremsanordnung blieben mit den Matchmakern vollumfänglich erhalten.


----------



## Zerzal (24. März 2020)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Was neues vom Cube Nutrail race
> Umbau von Shimano XT-2Kolbenbremse auf Guide R aus (m)einem Cannondale.
> Hierfür war ein Matchmaker mit der Nummer 2.2 nötig, damit die Schaltung an die Bremse passt. Sehr positiv finde ich, dass damit auch der Gabel-lock-Schalter easy in die Anlage eingebaut ist.
> 
> ...


Die Reflektoren sind auch nicht gerade Style-Polizei gerecht....?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (24. März 2020)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Die Reflektoren sind auch nicht gerade Style-Polizei gerecht....?


Jo mei....
In einer düsteren Welt braucht's halt a weng bunte Akzente ????


----------



## Marathoni873 (24. März 2020)

Was ist das weiße auf deinen Bildern???


----------



## Dirty-old-man (24. März 2020)

Das war der Angstschweiß, dass ich mit StVZO-Paket (ausser Pedale) rumfahr. Aber aus (Ehr)Furcht vor meinem coolen Karma erstarrte er zu Schnee und Eis.


----------



## Zerzal (24. März 2020)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Jo mei....
> In einer düsteren Welt braucht's halt a weng bunte Akzente ????


Stimmt 
Ich teste am Rennrad gerade diese hier... Bis jetzt halten sie auf dem Rahmen, sind unter normalen Bedingungen an meinem Schwarzen Rahmen kaum zu sehen und reflektieren sehr hell.


----------



## Natronator (27. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 
hier meine beiden Cube Stereo 2012 vs. 2019


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soldi (27. März 2020)

Natronator schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hier meine beiden Cube Stereo 2012 vs. 2019 Anhang anzeigen 1002898


Hatte Dein 2012er Rock-Shox-Komponenenten verbaut oder hast Du die getauscht?
Hatte das gleiche, allerdings hat der Rahmen kein Jahr gehalten. ☹


----------



## Natronator (27. März 2020)

Die Gabel und den Dämpfer habe ich im Sommer 2018 getauscht. Dadurch hat das Bike, sowohl im Up als auch in Downhill, m.M.n. enorm an Performance dazugewonnen. 
Der Rahmen war bei mir immer recht unauffähllig (kein Knarzen o.ä.) nach 4 Jahren nur die Lager getauscht. 
Ich nutze das Bike als typisches Allmountain (incl. 3 Jahre Kinderanhänger) und leichen Bikepark einsätzen.


----------



## TimRbs (29. März 2020)

Mein Doppelpack ?‍♂️


----------



## Natronator (30. März 2020)

TimRbs schrieb:


> Mein Doppelpack ?‍♂️



Da du an deinen Beiden Cube’s verschiedene Schaltungen fährst, würde mich deine persönliche Meinung interessieren. Bevorzugst du eine Schaltung mehr? Wie empfindest du die etwas andere Abstufung der Kassetten?


----------



## Svartaperlan (2. April 2020)

Elite C:62 von 2017. nach Rahmenbruch mit C:68 Rahmen.


----------



## honi__ (2. April 2020)

Cube Flotte


----------



## Fipslilli (3. April 2020)

*CUBE aus dem Jahr 1999! NEUAUFBAU!

CUBE - Rahmen 1999 (von mir blank geputzt und Lackiert)
SHIMANO - Schaltgruppe XT, Pedalen
CHRIS KING - Steuersatz
TUNE - Vorbau
TRP - Bremsgriffe, Brake
ROCKSHOX - Gabel
CHROMAG - Lenker, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Schnellspanner
BIKE COMPONENTS - LRS
BBB - Flaschenhalter
CONTINENTAL - Reifen
SALSA - Sattelklemme
SIXPACK - Griffe
AEROZINE - Kurbelsatz*


----------



## Fipslilli (6. April 2020)

*UMBAU eines CUBE aus dem Jahr 2000, was verschrottet werden sollte!

Geblieben sind, abgesehen vom Rahmen , die Reifen, Sattelklemme und die Pedalen.

CUBE - Rahmen
ROCKSHOX - Gabel
BIKE COMPONENTS - Laufradsatz
CHRIS KING - Steuersatz
SHIMANO - Schaltgruppe LX, Pedalen
AEROZINE - Kurbelsatz
TRP - Bremsen/ Bremsgriffe
RITCHEY - Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker
CHROMAG - Sattel, Schnellspanner, Griffe
SALSA - Klemme
CONTINENTAL - Reifen
BBB - Flaschenhalter

VORHER





NACHHER







*


----------



## Dirty-old-man (6. April 2020)

Schwarz grün ist eine schöne Farbkombination


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathoni873 (6. April 2020)

Steht da wie neu.


----------



## benn9411 (9. April 2020)

Grüße allerseits,

anbei mein Cube Elite Super HPC mit ein paar schönen Tune Teilen und knapp unter 10kg (9.940gr) Gewicht.

Sattel und Sattelstütze sind lediglich ein Provisorium. Angedacht ist eine Variostütze. Jedoch kann ich zu diesem Rahmen, es müsste das 2015er Baujahr sein, keine Informationen ob eine interne Zugverlegung für eine Variostütze möglich ist. 
Ein separates Loch kann ich nicht entdecken, der Einfachheit halber würde ich den Öffnung des vorderen Umwerfers benutzen (Umbau auf 1-Fach steht sowieso an).
Hat hier jemand bereits Erfahrungen damit gemacht und weis ob mein Vorhaben so klappen könnte (Umwerfer entfernen, Umwerferleitungsführung für eine interne Dropperpost benutzen)?

Bei Interesse kann ich mich gerne mal an einer ausführlichen Teileliste versuchen.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Dirty-old-man (9. April 2020)

Dropper geht auch mit aussenliegender Zugführung


----------



## benn9411 (9. April 2020)

Das wäre natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit, da ich den Rahmen jedoch wohl nicht ewig behalten werde, würde ich mir lieber eine Stütze kaufen, welche ich auch beim nächsten Rahmen verwenden kann. Und da die meisten modernen Rahmen nur eine interne Verlegung ermöglichen, wäre das natürlich bedeutend einfacher.

Grüße!


----------



## Zerzal (9. April 2020)

Intern wird nicht gehen.... Ausser Du bohrst den Rahmen an.  Würd ich jetzt aber eher nicht machen.... Da würd ich eher eine mit funke nehmen und gut...


----------



## benn9411 (9. April 2020)

Wie gesagt, es gibt ja noch das Loch im Tretlagerbereich, durch welchen der Umwerferzug geführt wird. das würde sich anbieten. Jedoch habe ich derzeit nicht das Werkzeug zur Kurbeldemontage hier, um herauszufinden, ob das Loch nur zum Umwerfer führt, oder auch genutzt werden kann um einen Zug in das Sitzrohr zu legen. Daher hätte es mich interessiert, ob hier bereits jemand eine Variostütze beim Cube Elite aus dieser Ära verbaut hat.
Funk bzw. Elektronik kommt mir nicht ans Bike, da bin ich ein gebranntes Kind (DI2).

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (9. April 2020)

Je nach dem wie das Loch liegt, ist / könnte der Winkel schlecht sein. Und es wäre dann sicher auch nur was mit Seilzug möglich. Am besten dann mal in einen guten Bike shop oder halt selber ausprobieren.


----------



## Peppi84 (9. April 2020)

Nen carbon Rahmen anbohren ist wahrscheinlich nicht so toll. Muss doch auch nicht sein, nimm eine mit aussenliegender Ansteuerung und wenn keine Kabelführung vorhanden so gibt's diese auch zum kleben.


----------



## Peppi84 (9. April 2020)

CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV | 2016
					

CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV



					www.cube.eu
				




Schau mal hier, in den Bildern siehst du wie es beim 2016er Modell gelöst wurde. Durch die Öffnung unter dem tretlager, dropper ist eine ks lev, die hat nen Seilzug, reverb könnte schwierig werden. Kabel dann am unterrohr außen bis nach vorne


----------



## Zerzal (9. April 2020)

Krass, wusste gar nicht das Cube das an einem Elite mal so ab Werk anbot.
Aber die Schlaufe ist schon ordentlich... Wenn da mal hängen bleibst / was aufliest.....meine fresse...


----------



## Peppi84 (9. April 2020)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Krass, wusste gar nicht das Cube das an einem Elite mal so ab Werk anbot.
> Aber die Schlaufe ist schon ordentlich... Wenn da mal hängen bleibst / was aufliest.....meine fresse...


Kann man sicher besser machen bzw enger legen, auf anderen Bildern ist die nicht so groß, wäre in den Fall aber schon ein fail seitens cube es nicht so schön anzusehend auf die Homepage zu setzen


----------



## Zerzal (9. April 2020)

Peppi84 schrieb:


> Kann man sicher besser machen bzw enger legen, auf anderen Bildern ist die nicht so groß, wäre in den Fall aber schon ein fail seitens cube es nicht so schön anzusehend auf die Homepage zu setzen


Klar, mann hätte direkt dem Rahmen eine passende Öffnung spendieren können, statt es dort unten raus zu murksen. Denke mal wenn man die Kurve enger legt, läuft die Stütze nicht mehr so gut / zuverlässig. Ist wohl ein schmaler grad.... Das ist immerhin ein Winkel deutlich über 90° dort....


----------



## maggus75 (10. April 2020)

Hier mal zwei Individualaufbauten. (daneben gibt es noch fertig gekauft ein 2001er Analog und ein 2018 Reaction Pro


2018 Cube Race One Rahmen, als Starrbike mit China Carbongabel und 1x9 aufgebaut (ursprünglich als LowBudget Winterbike gedacht, macht aber soviel Spaß, dass es jetzt nach und nach hochgerüstet wird)








2008er oder 2009er Cube AMS Team (vermutlich!)
Vermutlich daher, da ich den Rahmen (nach Aussage beim Kauf) nach 10 Jahre Lagerung aus einer Garagenentrümpelung im Umkreis des Cube Werks gekauft habe, mit "Muster" auf Kreppband beschriftet und der Modell Beschriftung noch nicht lackiert, sondern nur die Maskierung dafür aufgeklebt. Für 15 Euro gekauft, war noch nie aufgebaut.

Original wäre der Rahmen zur Hälfte weiß und teils die Schrift nur in dem orangen Elox freigelassen, soweit ich das über alte Kataloge rausfand.

Hier noch mit einer Platzhalter Gabel und noch ohne schwarze Cube Aufkleber von eBay


----------



## Zerzal (10. April 2020)

maggus75 schrieb:


> Hier mal zwei Individualaufbauten. (daneben gibt es noch fertig gekauft ein 2001er Analog und ein 2018 Reaction Pro
> 
> 
> 2018 Cube Race One Rahmen, als Starrbike mit China Carbongabel und 1x9 aufgebaut (ursprünglich als LowBudget Winterbike gedacht, macht aber soviel Spaß, dass es jetzt nach und nach hochgerüstet wird)
> ...


Hast mal n Link zur Gabel?


----------



## maggus75 (10. April 2020)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Hast mal n Link zur Gabel?


Such bei Aliexpress einfach nach dem BXT Official Store. Das ist der Shop vom Hersteller. Dann halt was du brauchst, tapered oder nicht, Boost ja/nein, Steckachse oder Schnellspanner.

Die Erfahrungen mit China Carbon Gabel sind gemischt je nach Hersteller. Bei den BXT hab ich bisher nichts negatives gesehen und die fahren echt viele hier. Siehe auch im 29er Bikes Bereich die Starrbikes Galerie. Ich hab selber an die 1800 - 2000 km drauf. Habe bereits von mehreren gelesen die auch mehrere tausend Km drauf haben.

Preise variieren über die Zeit, keine Ahnung warum, wobei es hier nicht um wirklich viel Geld geht. Ich hab die tapered mit Schnellspanner, die kostet aktuell 78 Euro inkl. Versand. Als ich sie gekauft habe lag sie bei ca. 62 Euro. Kostete auch schon mal an die 90.


----------



## Toto73_erlangen (12. April 2020)

7 auf einem Streich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pusteblume5900 (15. April 2020)

Nachdem Rotwild ja beschlossen hat keine Mountainbikes mehr herzustellen, bin ich jetzt unter die Cuber gegangen. Hier mein neues Stereo 120. Fährt sich einfach genial.


----------



## All_mtn (20. April 2020)

Pusteblume5900 schrieb:


> Nachdem Rotwild ja beschlossen hat keine Mountainbikes mehr herzustellen, bin ich jetzt unter die Cuber gegangen. Hier mein neues Stereo 120. Fährt sich einfach genial. Anhang anzeigen 1018573Anhang anzeigen 1018627


Schönes Bike, insgesamt ein gutes Package das Stereo 120, wenn ich mal Federweg reduzieren sollte wäre das auch in der engeren Wahl.


----------



## Cube150 (20. April 2020)

Pusteblume5900 schrieb:


> Nachdem Rotwild ja beschlossen hat keine Mountainbikes mehr herzustellen, bin ich jetzt unter die Cuber gegangen. Hier mein neues Stereo 120. Fährt sich einfach genial. Anhang anzeigen 1018573Anhang anzeigen 1018627


Der schöne Feldberg. Da bin ich im Moment zweimal die Woche ?


----------



## Pusteblume5900 (21. April 2020)

Cube150 schrieb:


> Der schöne Feldberg. Da bin ich im Moment zweimal die Woche ?


Yess, Corona sei Dank, ich packe es momentan 3 x die Woche zu biken.
Stay healthy and enjoy the ride!


----------



## DanielBerlin (25. April 2020)

Hallo an alle. Nach über 20 Jahren Abstinenz bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass mir etwas Sport gut tun würde und ich habe deswegen wieder mit dem MTB fahren begonnen. Zum Einstieg habe ich mir ein Cube Reaction Race in der Froschfarbe geholt.


----------



## DanielBerlin (25. April 2020)

DanielBerlin schrieb:


> Hallo an alle. Nach über 20 Jahren Abstinenz bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass mir etwas Sport gut tun würde und ich habe deswegen wieder mit dem MTB fahren begonnen. Zum Einstieg habe ich mir ein Cube Reaction Race in der Froschfarbe geholt. Anhang anzeigen 1027082


Da ich früher oder später wieder ins basteln komme, noch eine Frage.
Passen als Kontrast zu dem Grün blaue Eloxalteile ganz gut, oder hat jemand bessere Vorschläge?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (25. April 2020)

Gruenes Fahrrad und blaue Verkehrsschildbeschichtungs-Wabenmarerial an der Felge hab ich schon ausprobiert und fand den Kontrast weder stimmig noch positiv auffällig.

Aber gruen und gelb passt wohl ganz gut.
Hier mal ein Beispiel:




Ganz unabhängig finde ich rot oder grau gut zu blau passend, zu gruen eher  orange bis gelb.
Pink oder lila ist immer ein guter Hingucker  bei schwarz


Aaah ja Edit: Eloxal, hab ich erst später gelesen.
Blaue oder sonstwie Eloxal sieht wirklich aus wie Kaufanreizaufwertung beim Discounter oder nach Eisdiele.

Schliesse mich dem Folgebeitrag an: Erst mal technisch Individualisieren.


----------



## Zerzal (25. April 2020)

DanielBerlin schrieb:


> Da ich früher oder später wieder ins basteln komme, noch eine Frage.
> Passen als Kontrast zu dem Grün blaue Eloxalteile ganz gut, oder hat jemand bessere Vorschläge?


Wenn Du früher oder später das Basteln beginnen willst, lass das mit dem Elox kram. Alles was optisch ist, ist in meinen Augen, erstmal  Geldverschwendung und taugt maximal für die Eisdiele. 
Wenn fang mit vernünftigen Pedalen an. Danach mit dem Laufrad. Mit dem LRS hast Du das allergrösste potenzial und den allergrössten nutzen von, den Du auch am grössten bemerken wirst.  
Ausserdem schaut dein Lenker arg falsch montiert aus.....  Ist aber auf dem Bild schwer zu erkenne.


----------



## DanielBerlin (25. April 2020)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Wenn Du früher oder später das Basteln beginnen willst, lass das mit dem Elox kram. Alles was optisch ist, ist in meinen Augen, erstmal  Geldverschwendung und taugt maximal für die Eisdiele.
> Wenn fang mit vernünftigen Pedalen an. Danach mit dem Laufrad. Mit dem LRS hast Du das allergrösste potenzial und den allergrössten nutzen von, den Du auch am grössten bemerken wirst.
> Ausserdem schaut dein Lenker arg falsch montiert aus.....  Ist aber auf dem Bild schwer zu erkenne.


Orange hat auch was. XT-SPD Pedale hab ich schon zu Hause. Ich muss jetzt nur noch mal etwas in Richtung Schuhe suchen. Shimano Schuhe gab es heute nicht. Und ja, die Laufräder werden das Erste sein, mit orangenen Naben. 
Muss mich ohnehin noch näher damit befassen, da einige gute Teileschmieden nicht mehr existieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (30. April 2020)

Hier mal das meiner großen Tochter.

Vorher:




Nachher; Gewicht 7,75kg




und das der kleinen Schwester:

Vorher:




Nachher; Gewicht 8kg


----------



## FR-Sniper (30. April 2020)

das 24er ist richtig gut geworden!
warum hast du beim 20er die Schaltung abgebaut? wir hatten das Rad auch aber ohne Schaltung beschneidet man das Rad schon arg (m.M.n.)!


----------



## MS1980 (30. April 2020)

Weil die kleine dit nicht rafft und das sehr schwer ging. Somit alles ab was nicht gebraucht wird. Und die fährt immer vorne bei unseren Touren. Bis 14km geht das locker damit. Und sonst ist die große Schwester noch ein Mittel ,das sie durch hält. Die beiden kämpfen immer an der Front


----------



## pamaro (12. Mai 2020)

War mal ein Cube AIM SL 2019.


Erst so, 






dann so,







und aktuell so:


----------



## Biebertaler (12. Mai 2020)




----------



## Transporter87 (16. Mai 2020)

Hi Leute 
1 Bild. Mein neues Cube Race one
2 Bild. Die Cube Familie ?

 
Bleibt Gesund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArmlingAndi (17. Mai 2020)

Hi Leute,

hier mal ein Bild von meinem guten alten Cube LTD Team 2011 

Update auf breiteren Lenker und kürzeren Vorbau ist heute bestellt worden ... wurde mal Zeit.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (26. Mai 2020)

Seit einigen Tagen neu im Fuhrpark!
Stereo 150 2020 Modell...


----------



## Marathoni873 (26. Mai 2020)

Extrem geiles Bild!


----------



## dor michü (26. Mai 2020)




----------



## stratt (26. Mai 2020)

Gute Reifenwahl


----------



## hafensänger (30. Mai 2020)

Moin! Sagt mal hat cube in seinen Rahmen ne Bürste drin um das klappern der internen Züge zu verhindern? 
Hatte gerade die Gummikappe unten am unterrohr ab und dachte ich seh nicht richtig


----------



## Rockside (30. Mai 2020)

Ist wohl so. Aber nichts wäre schlimmer, wenn die Züge im Inneren ständig klappern würden.
Im Grunde gar nicht so schlecht, wenn das Bürstenmaterial nicht so viel wiegt. Wieviel das tatsächlich wiegt, weiss ich aber nicht.


----------



## Orry (30. Mai 2020)

hafensänger schrieb:


> Moin! Sagt mal hat cube in seinen Rahmen ne Bürste drin um das klappern der internen Züge zu verhindern?
> Hatte gerade die Gummikappe unten am unterrohr ab und dachte ich seh nicht richtig  Anhang anzeigen 1054267


Ich glaub eher, da hat sich 'n Tier bei dir eingenistet. 











?


----------



## saxoholic (30. Mai 2020)

Orry schrieb:


> Ich glaub eher, da hat sich 'n Tier bei dir eingenistet.



Ist bestimmt ein eingereistes Polyester. Das habe ich neulich bei uns auch schon im Wald gesehen.


----------



## Rockside (30. Mai 2020)

Hoffentlich nichts ansteckendes. Mach schnell den Stopfen wieder rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DennisDuisburg (1. Juni 2020)

Hall9 zusammen,
hab jetzt auch mal wieder Lust bekommen etwas zu touren. 
Hab mir dann vor einer Woche während meiner Montage in Bayern ein Cube AIM Race 2019 beim Händler gegönnt. 29er mit 23“ Rahmen . Fährt sich schon recht genial, aber die Stahlfeder aus der SR xcm würde ich noch gerne gegen die weichere Tauschen, wenn ich sie denn mal irgendwo finde.

Macht definitiv Spaß , damit auch länger touren zu fahren (die längste bisher knapp 70KM)


----------



## Zerzal (1. Juni 2020)

DennisDuisburg schrieb:


> Hall9 zusammen,
> hab jetzt auch mal wieder Lust bekommen etwas zu touren.
> Hab mir dann vor einer Woche während meiner Montage in Bayern ein Cube AIM Race 2019 beim Händler gegönnt. 29er mit 23“ Rahmen . Fährt sich schon recht genial, aber die Stahlfeder aus der SR xcm würde ich noch gerne gegen die weichere Tauschen, wenn ich sie denn mal irgendwo finde.
> 
> Macht definitiv Spaß , damit auch länger touren zu fahren (die längste bisher knapp 70KM)


Die stahlfeder einfach tauschen wird wohl nicht So einfach gehen. Wird sich bei der 50€ Gabel wohl auch nicht lohnen. Besser gleich eine Luftgabel besorgen. Die lässt sich dann auch auf dein Gewicht passend einstellen. 
wie gross bist Du? Sicher das die grösse passt? Schaut irgendwie nach zu gross aus....?


----------



## DennisDuisburg (1. Juni 2020)

Die Feder soll sich definitiv einfach tauschen lassen ,ist im linken federbein . Gibt sie ja auch in zwei Härtestufen ,muss hier in meiner Region mal die Cube Händler anfragen , ob die eine bestellen können. In Lindau (Bodensee) hätte man mir die bestellen können,leider war das nicht mehr bis zu meiner Abreise möglich und Lieferung leider auch nicht.
neue Gabel ist fürs nächste Jahr geplant, aber bis dahin halt versuchen die Feder zu bekommen.

das Rad passt ansich super , bin 1,90M mit 90cm SL


----------



## Zerzal (2. Juni 2020)

DennisDuisburg schrieb:


> Die Feder soll sich definitiv einfach tauschen lassen ,ist im linken federbein . Gibt sie ja auch in zwei Härtestufen ,muss hier in meiner Region mal die Cube Händler anfragen , ob die eine bestellen können. In Lindau (Bodensee) hätte man mir die bestellen können,leider war das nicht mehr bis zu meiner Abreise möglich und Lieferung leider auch nicht.
> neue Gabel ist fürs nächste Jahr geplant, aber bis dahin halt versuchen die Feder zu bekommen.
> 
> das Rad passt ansich super , bin 1,90M mit 90cm SL


Ah, ok wusste ich nicht. Dachte das geht bei den SR noch nicht. Sorry für die falsch info.
Bezüglich grösse, es sah auf dem Bild mit dem niedrigen Sattelstützenauszug aus als wärs zu gross. Aber wenns für Dich passt ist es ja wurschd....


----------



## raxbahn (2. Juni 2020)

Nach 3 schwarzen Bikes musste mal was Buntes her. Ams 100 SL . Geiles Teil. Macht mega Spaß.


----------



## Cubie (2. Juni 2020)

Mit den Reifen auf jeden Fall sehr bunt....
Aber auch ich hab mich an schwarzen Bikes sattgesehen,
deshalb von mir ein 

Schönes Bike!


----------



## DanielBerlin (3. Juni 2020)

Cubie schrieb:


> Mit den Reifen auf jeden Fall sehr bunt....
> Aber auch ich hab mich an schwarzen Bikes sattgesehen,
> deshalb von mir ein
> 
> Schönes Bike!


Mir geht der ganze Wahn mit dem Schwarz auch gegen den Strich.


----------



## DennisDuisburg (5. Juni 2020)

Heute an meinem neuem Cube die SR Suntour SP12 NCX verbaut. Außerdem noch die 20mm Spacer vom Vorbau entfernt.
Gamz anderes,besseres ,Fahrgefühl .
Die SP12 ist ein riesen Komfortgewinn.
Das hohe Gewicht stört mich jetzt nicht wirklich , da ich eh nicht der Klettermaxe bin . Eher so der Tourer ,gerne auch mal leichtes Gelände und Eisdiele 
Also Leichtbau kommt bei mir weit nach Komfort


----------



## Phillip (6. Juni 2020)

DanielBerlin schrieb:


> Mir geht der ganze Wahn mit dem Schwarz auch gegen den Strich.



... deswegen fahre ich seit 20 Jahren auch ein Blaues! =) Und habe überhaupt keine Probleme mit schlechten Federgabeln - das Einzige, was bei mir flext, ist der Stahlrahmen! =) 

1998er Cube „Adventure“, aber mit (relativ) aktuellen Komponenten und topmodernem 1x10-Antrieb - fürs Rheinland völlig ausreichend. =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hmmwv (6. Juni 2020)

Reaction TM Pro 2019 als Tourenbike.


----------



## Cevin89 (14. Juni 2020)

Hier mein Cube AMS 120 Race 2013. Meiner Frau habe ich dieses Jahr ein Cube Reaction Hybrid Race gegönnt. Somit können wir endlich auch mal zusammen Touren fahren. Da unser kleiner auch mit dabei sein sollte bin ich momentan aber eher mit dem Niner unterwegs da sich das besser eignet mit dem Nachläufer. ;-)


----------



## bfri (17. Juni 2020)

Mein altes 2013er Cube Stereo nach Umbau auf 1-fach.


----------



## rider1970 (17. Juni 2020)

bfri schrieb:


> Mein altes 2013er Cube Stereo nach Umbau auf 1-fach.
> Anhang anzeigen 1066531Anhang anzeigen 1066532



Schöne Gegend, bin neidisch  ;-)


----------



## DanielBerlin (17. Juni 2020)

Mein Cube jetzt mit einem Satz neuer Laufräder.


----------



## bfri (17. Juni 2020)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Schöne Gegend, bin neidisch  ;-)


Danke, ich schicke dir das Fotoalbum in unserem Thread...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (17. Juni 2020)

DanielBerlin schrieb:


> Mein Cube jetzt mit einem Satz neuer Laufräder.
> Anhang anzeigen 1066790


Sind die ex511 nicht ein klein wenig überdimensioniert ??


----------



## DanielBerlin (17. Juni 2020)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Sind die ex511 nicht ein klein wenig überdimensioniert ??


Lieber etwas mehr, als nötig ist. 
Muss man wenigstens nicht jede Treppenstufe umfahren.


----------



## chrwo (5. Juli 2020)

mein zusammengewurschteltes Attention irdium red 2019

Sunringle Düroc 30 LRS mit SRC Hubs + Smart Sam Tubeless
XT RD-M8000 SGS + XT M780 Shifter 2/3x10
HG500 11-34, FC-MT500 40x30x22 + HG54 Kette
SLX M780 Bremsen komplett 
Rockshox Recon TK Air mit Stickern vom Spanier

Vorbau und Lenker aktuell noch Wake, schwarze Versionen sind aber unterwegs - wurde mir doch etwas zu rot :-D

War mein erster MTB Aufbau überhaupt,  die erste Woche war aus Geizgründen noch ne Suntour Stahlfedergabel, BR MT200 etc verbaut...


----------



## DanielBerlin (5. Juli 2020)

Mit Cube hoch hinaus...
...zumindest für Berliner Verhältnisse.


----------



## Cycliste17 (6. Juli 2020)

Müggel-Mountains?


----------



## Vini_FFM (14. Juli 2020)

Sorry, falsches Forum...


----------



## MtB55 (14. Juli 2020)

Uhuh eMTB im IBC Forum  .......


----------



## Vini_FFM (14. Juli 2020)

tib02 schrieb:


> Uhuh eMTB im IBC Forum  .......


Sorry, bin ich im falschen Forum?


----------



## Norman_Schmitt (18. Juli 2020)

Mal ein Hallo in die Cube Gemeinschaft.

Habe heute meine erste Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen Projekt gemacht. Der Aufbau ist noch nicht final, aber die Kiste funktioniert schon recht gut!


----------



## al2787 (24. Juli 2020)

Moin, ich habe mir im Februar 2020 auch wieder ein Cube gegönnt. Es ist ein Stereo 140 HPC SL 2020.
Ein paar Kleinigkeiten wurden verändert.

HR Nobby Nic in 2,5
VR / HR Tubeless umgebaut
Bremsscheibe hinten auf 203 umgebaut (wegen der Optik)
Farbaktzente in gold geplottet, Schriftzüge, Schrauben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinRa (24. Juli 2020)




----------



## Quator94 (24. Juli 2020)

10 Jahre alt und trotzdem noch im Dienst. Don't touch an running system!


----------



## PeterHi (5. August 2020)

Transporter87 schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 1 Bild. Mein neues Cube Race one
> 2 Bild. Die Cube Familie ?
> 
> ...


Interessant wäre jetzt ein Video über das Liebesleben von Cubes...


----------



## stratt (17. August 2020)

Mal eine andere Farbe für das Stereo 120.


----------



## MattiMatti90 (17. August 2020)

stratt schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1100192
> Mal eine andere Farbe für das Stereo 120.



sieht stark aus? Wie haste das gemacht?


----------



## stratt (17. August 2020)

Die orangenen Decals an Gabel, Dämpfer und Felgen entfernt (konnte man einfach rückstandslos abziehen). Finde die Gabel sieht so mattschwarz ganz geil aus.
Dann die kleineren orangenen Lackierungen am Rahmen mit Carbonfolie überklebt und die große orangene Fläche am Flaschenhalter mit matter Goldfolie. Ist ein bisschen frickelig aber war recht einfach blasenfrei aufzubringen.
Die Carbonfolie hält echt gut, habe ich schon länger drauf und unzählige Male abgewaschen. Bei der Goldfolie wird sich zeigen ob sie auch gut hält...


----------



## MattiMatti90 (17. August 2020)

stratt schrieb:


> Die orangenen Decals an Gabel, Dämpfer und Felgen entfernt (konnte man einfach rückstandslos abziehen). Finde die Gabel sieht so mattschwarz ganz geil aus.
> Dann die kleineren orangenen Lackierungen am Rahmen mit Carbonfolie überklebt und die große orangene Fläche am Flaschenhalter mit matter Goldfolie. Ist ein bisschen frickelig aber war recht einfach blasenfrei aufzubringen.
> Die Carbonfolie hält echt gut, habe ich schon länger drauf und unzählige Male abgewaschen. Bei der Goldfolie wird sich zeigen ob sie auch gut hält...


Ist der orangene Teil am Unterrohr (bei dir jetzt gold) im orangenen Original lackiert oder beklebt?


----------



## stratt (17. August 2020)

Ich glaube das Orange ist geklebt und dann klar überlackiert. Trägt zumindest etwas dicker auf als der graue Lack drumherum.


----------



## DennisDuisburg (29. August 2020)

Auch einem günstigen Cube AIM Race kann man mal was gönnen...

Umbau auf SLX M7000 Gruppe , 1x11 32T mit 11-46T 
Ausserdem noch BBB Coolride Platform Pedale 
Die grottige und Bock schwere Suntour Gabel wird demnächst noch ersetzt,vorher wahrscheinlich das Steuersatz unterteil ,gegen CaneCreek , damit ich auch Tapered Gabeln verbauen kann.
Manche mögen meinen, das wäre Geldverbrennung , ich nenne es Spaß am schrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (3. September 2020)

Hi,

hab von meinem Schwiegervater nachstehendes Cube "geerbt". Ein Bekannter hat Interesse daran und ich würds soweit wieder flott machen. Was kann ich denn hierfür verlangen? Ein flüchtiger Bekannter btw.






Danke und VG


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. September 2020)

Trialar schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab von meinem Schwiegervater nachstehendes Cube "geerbt". Ein Bekannter hat Interesse daran und ich würds soweit wieder flott machen. Was kann ich denn hierfür verlangen? Ein flüchtiger Bekannter btw.
> 
> ...



Is dein Schwiegervater @beuze1 ?


----------



## beuze1 (3. September 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Is dein Schwiegervater @beuze1 ?



Niemals nie, würde ich mein Cube dem Schwiegersohn überlassen....





@
*Trialar*
250-300€ würde ich schon noch nehmen!


----------



## 4ng3ldust (4. September 2020)

Hier mal mein Custom Aufbau.

Basis ist ein neuer Cube Reaction C:62 One carbon´n´pinetree 2019 Rahmen. Rahmen und die Gabel sind hier aus dem Bikemarkt. Die restlichen Teile hatte ich bzw. Freunde und musste nicht viel neu kaufen.

Die Tage kommen noch andere Pedale, dann sollte ich komplett bei 9,9 kg liegen bei 21" Rahmen.


----------



## Deleted 390656 (4. September 2020)

4ng3ldust schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Custom Aufbau.
> 
> Basis ist ein neuer Cube Reaction C:62 One carbon´n´pinetree 2019 Rahmen. Rahmen und die Gabel sind hier aus dem Bikemarkt. Die restlichen Teile hatte ich bzw. Freunde und musste nicht viel neu kaufen.
> 
> ...


Also die orangen Griffe


----------



## ullimuc (6. September 2020)

Hier mein 2016er Stereo HPA 140 SL neulich nahe Erzherzog-Johann Klause. Wirklich ein super Rad, das ich immer noch sehr, sehr gerne fahre  Ich habe kürzlich einen -2° Winkelsteuersatz verbaut. Die neue Geometrie spürt man deutlich, liegt nochmal stabiler und fährt sich sehr angenehm.






Grüße
Ulli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grumpyflippy (15. September 2020)

Nachdem ich mein 2021er Stereo 170 Race in Größe L am WE bekommen habe hier auch mal ein Schnappschuss aus dem Wohnzimmer.

Sobald ich ein vernünftiges Bild in seinem Habitat habe, werde ich das nachreichen. Aber bisher bin ich mehr mit fahren und weniger mit knipsen beschäftigt. ;-)


----------



## Coffeinum (16. September 2020)

Dann zeig ich meins auch mal rum 

Bild von unterwegs mach ich demnächst mal


----------



## matsch (31. Oktober 2020)

hafensänger schrieb:


> Moin! Sagt mal hat cube in seinen Rahmen ne Bürste drin um das klappern der internen Züge zu verhindern?
> Hatte gerade die Gummikappe unten am unterrohr ab und dachte ich seh nicht richtig  Anhang anzeigen 1054267




Da ist so eine Flaschenbürste versteckt. So kann man unterwegs die Trinkflasche säubern. Systemintegration in Perfektion!


----------



## Cycliste17 (31. Oktober 2020)

Bei meinem GTC war nur ein Liner für den Schaltzug drin. Da hat sich einer einen Scherz erlaubt 😊


----------



## AndreMD (31. Oktober 2020)




----------



## MS1980 (31. Oktober 2020)

Welches Ams ist das und welche Größe?

Finde das echt gut und überlege mir auch eins zuzulegen.


----------



## Al_Borland (31. Oktober 2020)

Stereo 650b Race von 2013. Upgrades: Bashguard, dafür 2x10, Moveloc, XT-Bremsen, 2,8". Taugt noch immer ganz gut.


----------



## Turbulator (31. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe heute die erste Runde auf meinem neuen Stereo 120 HPC SLT gefahren und ...
bin begeistert 
Kann mir einer sagen welcher Flaschhalter zum Rad passt (wenn möglich auch für große Flasche)?
Sonst bin ich eigentlich wunschlos glücklich mit dem Rad 

Grüße

Turbulator


----------



## Hmmwv (31. Oktober 2020)

Besteht hinten eine Chance 27,5"+ Reifen unterzubringen beim 120er?


----------



## Turbulator (31. Oktober 2020)

Keine Ahnung, tut mir leid, soll ich was nachmessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hmmwv (31. Oktober 2020)

75mm breite reifen müssten Platz haben.


----------



## Ostwandlager (4. November 2020)

mei neues Stereo


----------



## Cuberia (4. Dezember 2020)

Okay, dann kommt hier mein 2021er Spielzeug auch rein .


----------



## Cuberia (4. Dezember 2020)

...und der Vorgänger....ist im Bikemarkt zu haben,,,,
Cube Stereo 160 SHPC Race 18" 2013 DI2 | Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de (mtb-news.de)


----------



## Al_Borland (4. Dezember 2020)

Schiet! Ich wollte meins demnächst reinstellen. Na dann wart ich halt noch. Aber viel Erfolg dir.


----------



## Soldi (4. Dezember 2020)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1162773...und der Vorgänger....ist im Bikemarkt zu haben,,,,
> Cube Stereo 160 SHPC Race 18" 2013 DI2 | Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de (mtb-news.de)


🤔Schaut fast aus wie neu!


----------



## Cuberia (4. Dezember 2020)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Schiet! Ich wollte meins demnächst reinstellen. Na dann wart ich halt noch. Aber viel Erfolg dir.


Okay danke.....willst deins also auch los werden?!


----------



## Cuberia (4. Dezember 2020)

Soldi schrieb:


> 🤔Schaut fast aus wie neu!


Wenn du Interesse hast.....das bike ist top...


----------



## Soldi (4. Dezember 2020)

Danke, hatte ein 2013er Stereo.








						Stereo im Schnee
					

Foto: Stereo im Schnee




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (4. Dezember 2020)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Okay danke.....willst deins also auch los werden?!


Da is was Neues im Anflug, und der verfügbare Platz neigt sich dem Ende zu.


----------



## MS1980 (4. Dezember 2020)

Ik habe mir auch mal nen Stück Cube zugelegt


----------



## _cappuccino_ (28. Dezember 2020)

Mein neues AMS 100 C:68 SL29 Spielzeug fürs Frühjahr 2021.


----------



## Witzke (29. Dezember 2020)

Nach meinem custom AMS130 von 2012 sollte bei mir nun auch mal was neues her - möglichst wieder zum Selberbauen und als mir dann der Stereo 140 HPC Rahmen über den Weg lief, war es um mich geschehen... Bin nun weitestgehend fertig, aber hier und da muss noch etwas optimiert werden (z.B. die klingelnden Speichen der Mavics gehen mir noch mächtig auf den Keks...). Die richtige Jungfernfahrt steht auch noch aus


----------



## Cycliste17 (29. Dezember 2020)

Mavic.... lässt man auch im Laden stehen. Wie oft waren die jetzt pleite? Ein ehemaliger Kollege von mir war Marathon Racer, hat mir genug Schadensfälle gezeigt. Meine 3 Felgen zerbröselten auch recht schnell. Aber sonst schönes Radl. Nicht so schwarz und auch nicht zu aufdringlich.


----------



## Witzke (29. Dezember 2020)

Ich lass mich da mal überraschen - an seine Grenzen bringe ich das Bike bzw. die Laufräder wohl eher selten, also wohl nicht ganz zu vergleichen mit eingefleischten Racern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slashnick (29. Dezember 2020)

Mavic hat aber einiges vor. Evtl haben die jetzt die kurve bekommen.


----------



## Cycliste17 (29. Dezember 2020)

Das würde ich auch in den Mag's verbreiten. Alles wird neu und viieeel besser!
Das ist hier keine Anti-Werbung meinerseits, aber die letzten 20 Jahre ging es da nach meiner Einschätzung nur um eins: Geld verdienen und Kundenbindung. Frag mal jeden vernünftigen Laufradbauer nach seiner Meinung.


----------



## Slashnick (29. Dezember 2020)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Das würde ich auch in den Mag's verbreiten. Alles wird neu und viieeel besser!
> Das ist hier keine Anti-Werbung meinerseits, aber die letzten 20 Jahre ging es da nach meiner Einschätzung nur um eins: Geld verdienen und Kundenbindung. Frag mal jeden vernünftigen Laufradbauer nach seiner Meinung.


Da stimme ich dir zu. Aber ewig kann man das nicht machen  ich bin gespannt und fahre was anderes ✌️


----------



## rider1970 (30. Dezember 2020)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Mavic.... lässt man auch im Laden stehen. Wie oft waren die jetzt pleite? Ein ehemaliger Kollege von mir war Marathon Racer, hat mir genug Schadensfälle gezeigt. Meine 3 Felgen zerbröselten auch recht schnell. Aber sonst schönes Radl. Nicht so schwarz und auch nicht zu aufdringlich.



Pech kann man mit allen Marken haben, meine drei Lrs von Mavic waren alle völlig problemlos und unauffällig über die Jahre, war bei Hope z.b. was anderes...aber wie gesagt,  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Wollbuchse (1. Januar 2021)

Stereo 120 SLT


----------



## Saintsrest (8. Januar 2021)

Emol mei Schdereo


----------



## Mike44 (30. Januar 2021)

mein 2020´er Stereo 150

 wenn die Zufahrt zur Schlittenpiste mit dem Auto gesperrt ist nimm Cube


----------



## Jurriaan (8. Februar 2021)




----------



## MS1980 (8. Februar 2021)

Hier ist mein Aufbau vom 150er Action Team.  
Ne Vario fehlt noch aber ich möchte keine 400€ für ne Fox ausgeben. 
Dämpfer einstellen kostet auch mehr Zeit als ich dachte.


----------



## Gille84 (14. Februar 2021)

Ich habe gestern mein 2020'er Cube AMS 100 C:68 SL bekommen.
Ich habe es als Vorführer bzw. 2. Wahl bei Fahrrad.de aus der Krabbelkiste für einen fairen Kurs abgegriffen.
Hab heute die ersten 800Hm damit abgespult. Bin sehr zufrieden. Es löst quasi mein Gravel Bike ab, welches ich heute an den neuen Besitzer übergeben habe.










Der Zustand war ursprünglich mit "diverse Lackschäden" angegeben. Bei mir kam das Bike wie frisch aus dem Ei gepellt an. Ich konnte keinerlei Kratzer oder ähnliches am Rahmen oder anderen Teilen finden. Lediglich der Lenker hatte einige Macken scheinbar von der Erstmontage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fdb (18. Februar 2021)

Gerade zusammengebaut. Kann mir jemand sagen wo die Aufkleber hin sollen?









						New item by Frank Brauer
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				











						New item by Frank Brauer
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## MS1980 (18. Februar 2021)

Den dunklen würde ich am Unterrohr vorm Tretlager machen, dort wo das Vorderschutzblech nicht schützt.  

Den transparenten aufm Oberrohr vor der Sattelstütze. Falls man an der Ampel das eine Bein absetzt ist das andere meist dagegen oder man setzt sich kurz darauf ab. Als Schutz gegen Kratzer, sozusagen. 
So habe ich das immer.


----------



## BulletToothTony (20. Februar 2021)

Ich stell hier mal mein altes LTD 3 vor...frisch zusammengeschustert 
Schönes Wochenende euch.


----------



## FreerideTom (21. Februar 2021)

Gestern endlich die erste Ausfahrt in diesem Jahr geschafft.


----------



## grumpyflippy (21. Februar 2021)

So nun is das Rad in seinem vorerst finalen Aufbau mit angepasstem Cockpit von Renthal und der zum Fahrwerk passenden FOX Transfer Sattelstütze mit einem Ergon SM Sattel drauf. Vorderreifen wurde wegen Defekt gegen einen WTB Verdict getauscht.


----------



## rallyelee (22. Februar 2021)

So ich habe jetzt die ersten 100km weg, mit meinen neuen STEREO 120 HPC.
Für´s erste bin ich echt happy mit dem Bike


----------



## FreerideTom (22. Februar 2021)

rallyelee schrieb:


> So ich habe jetzt die ersten 100km weg, mit meinen neuen STEREO 120 HPC.
> Für´s erste bin ich echt happy mit dem Bike


Sehr schickes Teil! 👍🏻


----------



## Mosjoe (24. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

erster Post hier im Forum und ich dachte mir, zeige ich doch erstmal meinen neuen Drahtesel ... ein STEREO 140 HPC RACE.


----------



## a73 (22. März 2021)

Habe spontan noch ein reaction C:62 SL abgestaubt - Impulskauf 






Sorry für die überschaubare Bildqualität.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (25. März 2021)

Bin mit mein Aufbau jetzt auch komplett fertig. 





Der Dämpfer ist eigentlich too much für mich aber das Ding is ja echt Mega.  Der saugt ja alles wech was unter die Räder kommt.  Der Beste Dämpfer den ich je hatte in mein 20jahren Fully fahren.


----------



## 7SidedCube (25. März 2021)

Ist die Gabel zufällig eine 36 Factory aus dem Bikemarkt von jemandem, dem die Kashima-Farbe nicht gefallen hat und der deswegen eine neue CSU in Schwarz verbaut hat? Die hatte ich vor meinem Neuaufbau auch gesehen, aber wollte dann doch mal a) weg von Orange (Stereo 120 TM lässt grüßen, Bilder folgen evtl) und b) mal eine Lyrik testen ;-)

Meine Farbe wärs ja in der Kombination nicht, aber Hauptsache es gefällt dir und fährt sich gut!


----------



## MS1980 (25. März 2021)

Nee. Ist ne 34er , aber dit Bild hat mich motiviert die dunkle Fox umzulackieren. Sieht jetzt voll Edel aus. 

Wollte keine dunkle Gabel und außerdem sollte das kein teurer Aufbau werden. Habe jetzt knapp 2000€ ausgegeben. 
So wie es jetzt da steht.


----------



## Subbetablinka (25. März 2021)

Nach 16 Jahren wieder ein Bike gebaut. Es fährt sich fantastisch 💪


----------



## Mosjoe (26. März 2021)

Mosjoe schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> erster Post hier im Forum und ich dachte mir, zeige ich doch erstmal meinen neuen Drahtesel ... ein STEREO 140 HPC RACE.
> 
> ...


Kleines Update meinerseits. Mittlerweile habe ich das neue Bike etwas mehr an meine Bedürfnisse angepasst. Lenker neu, Griffe neu, Sattel neu. Außerdem musste ich die vorderen Bremsbeläge wechseln, weil die Bremse miese Geräusche kurz vorm Anhalten von sich gab. Jetzt ist Ruhe


----------



## Magnum 204 (4. April 2021)

Dritte Ausfahrt mim neuen 😊


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko2709 (5. April 2021)

Bin dann mal von 26“ auf 29“ umgestiegen.
Habe es am perfekt zum 1 April bekommen und bin bisher erst 50-60km gefahren. 👍🏻
Stereo 150 c62


----------



## _cappuccino_ (5. April 2021)

Die ersten 140km sind gemeistert 💪🏻
CUBE AMS 100 C:68 Teamline 2021


----------



## Bindsteinracer (5. April 2021)

cappunccino schrieb:


> Die ersten 140km sind gemeistert 💪🏻
> CUBE AMS 100 C:68 Teamline 2021
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1243447


Und biste zufrieden?
Gab es Veränderungen die du vorgenommen hast?
Rad steht auch beim örtlichen,gefällt mir schon!
Evtl noch ne Variostütze🤗


----------



## _cappuccino_ (5. April 2021)

Bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden.

Leichte Änderungen gab es nur an der Front:

Lenker Newmen Advanced 318.10 - 760 mm
Gabelschaft um 10mm gekürzt
Eine Variostütze benötige ich nicht wirklich. Bring meinen Hintern hinter den Sattel  
Fuhr vorher meist M Räder und dieses war mit bei diesem Rad zu klein. Hab es gegen ein L eingetauscht und war nun die richtige Wahl.


----------



## matt_ghost (8. April 2021)

So dann stelle ich mein Gefährt auch mal online...


----------



## 7SidedCube (8. April 2021)

Eigentlich schon in einem anderen Thread gepostet, aber hier auch passend... Der Hinterbau ist leider nach meinem Gefühl etwas zu stark wippend für die straffe Gabel. Ich fahre eigentlich nur noch im "medium"-Mode des Dämpfers, das passt dann ganz gut


----------



## nukleon69 (8. April 2021)

Endlich ist es heute bei uns eingetroffen und durfte es mitnehmen. 
Bin mal gespannt wie es sich fahren lässt ^^


----------



## SvenMD (21. April 2021)

a73 schrieb:


> Habe spontan noch ein reaction C:62 SL abgestaubt - Impulskauf
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1233088
> 
> ...


Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad. Seit Februar, fahre ich selber dieses Rad. Im großen und ganzen Bindegewebe zu Frieden. Die größten Sorgen bereitet mit hintere Bremse. Es ist fast unmöglich das Rad zu fahren, ohne das die Bremse schleift. Die Beläge wurden schon gegen etwas weichere getauscht, leider ohne Erfolg. Es ist nicht möglich, den Sattel so auszurichten, das auf normalen Radwegen Ruhe ist.  Was hast Du für Erfahrungen?
LG Sven


----------



## a73 (22. April 2021)

Hallo Sven,

mit den Bremsen habe ich keine Probleme. Hast du auch schon die Bremsscheibe kontrolliert? Klingt als ob diese vielleicht verbogen wäre (kann schon mal passieren).






LG


----------



## SvenMD (22. April 2021)

a73 schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,
> 
> mit den Bremsen habe ich keine Probleme. Hast du auch schon die Bremsscheibe kontrolliert? Klingt als ob diese vielleicht verbogen wäre (kann schon mal passieren).
> 
> ...


Guten Morgen und vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Die Scheibe läuft vollkommen gerade durch den Sattel. Es tritt auch seltsamerweise nur auf, wenn ich mit dem linken Bein in die Pedale treten. Das Rad war schon zweimal beim Service, jedoch auch leider ohne Erfolg. Von der Bremskraft her, ist die Bremse wirklich top.
LG Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a73 (22. April 2021)

Dann allenfalls noch die Steckachse nicht richtig angezogen?
Mehr fällt mir auch nicht mehr ein.
Aber wenn das Bike schon beim Service war, werden sie das schon kontrolliert haben.

LG


----------



## SvenMD (22. April 2021)

Ja, auch das ist schon geschehen. Der Sattel liegt schon relativ nah am äußeren   Sattel an. Wenn ich ihn Mittig setze, kann ich gar nicht fahren.
LG Sven


----------



## matt_ghost (23. April 2021)

Das sind Magura Bremsen oder? Die müssen sich bekanntlich sehr lange einfahren....war bei mir auch so. Danach rupfen sie nicht mehr und es schleift nichts. Liegt evtl. an den Bremsbelägen.


----------



## SvenMD (23. April 2021)

Hallo, ja das Magura Bremsen. Ich hatte die Performance Beläge schön gegen die anderen beiden Sorten getauscht. Ich verstehe ja, es ist ein Carbon Rahmen und Magura. Dennoch kann es nicht sein, das 40 km zur Arbeit( Elbe Radweg? schleifen. Gestern wurde die Scheibe vom Laden getauscht. Ich kann froh sein, das der Service im Laden top ist. Leider können sie aber nicht viel mehr ändern. Die Scheibe läuft Akkurat durch. Es ist so wenig Platz zwischen Scheibe und Stein, das der Rahmen scheinbar das Problem ist.
LG Sven


----------



## a73 (23. April 2021)

Mir kommt vor, dass der C:62 Rahmen nicht gerade ein Steifigkeitswunder ist.
Dafür echt komfortabel, wenn ich das mit meinen alten Alu Hardtails vergleiche.

Weiß nicht, wie schwer du bist. Aber eventuell verwindet er sich bei den Streben etwas.....

Edit: gerade nochmals gelesen. Vielleicht ist zuviel Druck in der Leitung, wenn kein Platz zwischen Scheibe und Belägen ist. Dann einfach bei der Entlüftungsschraube etwas ablassen (also ein paar Tropfen Bremsflüssigkeit).

LG


----------



## SvenMD (23. April 2021)

Ja das könnte sein. Ich warte jetzt erst mal die Einfahrtphase der neuen Scheibe ab und dann werde ich berichten.


----------



## M_Reicheneder (29. April 2021)

So hier mal mein Neuzugang für 2021. Ein Cube AMS 100 SL 20". So wie es jetzt da steht hat es 11.4kg.
Geändert wurden Bremsscheiben, Kassette, Tubeless, Griffe, Sattel und Sattelklemme inkl. TopCap.


----------



## Witzke (1. Mai 2021)

Mein Custom Cube Stereo 140 HPC Race (11,3kg)
Nach der Jungfernfahrt kurz vor Silvester und nun inzwischen 1000km musste ich doch noch etwas upgraden. Die Mavic Crossmax Elite gingen echt gar nicht (ihr hattet ja so Recht 😅: Nippel gammeln, Speichen klimpern - ich schicke sie nun ein) und nun hatte ich die Faxen dicke und hab mir einen Satz Newmen Advanced X.A.30 gegönnt. Die Sattelstütze musste ich auch noch tauschen, die andere war selbst mir zu kurz 😅. Bin sehr gespannt auf die neuen Laufräder in „Action“.
Letzter Nervpunkt ist nachwievor die Bremse (Magura MT8 SL mit Sram Centerline X Scheiben). Ich hab nun schon die Scheiben (vorher waren es die Magura  Storm SL - da hatte ich richtiges Fading beim Bremsen und ohrenbetäubendes Quietschen) getauscht und andere Beläge getestet - vom mehrfachen Entlüften zu Beginn mal abgesehen - ich bekomme einfach keinen extremen, oder sagen wir ordentlichen Druck mit Reserven hin. Solange ich ordnungsgemäß beide Bremsen ziehe, komme ich gut zum Stehen - inkl. nervigen Lauten kurz vorm Stillstand. Zieh ich nur eine, passiert verhältnismäßig wenig ☹️. Ein Stoppie oder Abflug über den Lenker kann mir mit dieser Bremse irgendwie nicht passieren. Woran könnte es denn noch liegen, dass sie nicht wirklich zubeißt? Scheiben sind beides 180er und ich liege bei etwa 83kg Körpergewicht. Vielleicht hat ja noch einer ne Idee 😇?!


----------



## Cycliste17 (1. Mai 2021)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Laufradsatz. Nicht nur leichter sondern auch Ersatzteile sind viel besser und günstiger zu beschaffen.
Bei mir bremst die MT8 richtig gut. Geräusche und gluckern ist bei Magura normal. Das liegt an den Belägen. Mit Shimano-Belägen hört man fast nichts. Hast Du sie Mal richtig heiß gebremst? Vielleicht sind die Beläge auch verschmutzt oder es ist Öl dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Witzke (1. Mai 2021)

Also ich habe versucht, sie einigermaßen nach Maguras Vorgaben einzubremsen - richtig heiß waren sie aber wahrscheinlich nicht so wirklich geworden dabei. Hinten hatte ich letztens tatsächlich ein kleines Öl-Malheur, aber da hab ich für Abhilfe gesorgt und seitdem ist wenigstens auch wieder Ruhe hinten. Ich habe auch bereits einen anderen Satz Beläge versucht, aber es kommt einfach nicht viel Druck auf. Ich werde nun also nochmal entlüften und schauen, ob da doch noch der Teufel im Detail sitzt.
Meinst du mit deinem Hinweis, man kann es auch mal mit Shimano-Belägen probieren? Ich hab bisher 2x Shimano XT und einmal die günstigen Magura MT Sport verbaut und mich bisher noch nie wirklich ums Einbremsen gekümmert - die haben nie Probleme gemacht und funzten vom ersten Tag an wunderbar... Bei der MT8 nun schere ich mich nun seit dem ersten Kilometer damit rum 😅
Ach ja: Bei feuchtem Wetter wird alles natürlich noch schlimmer - speziell dieses mörderlaute Quietschen/Knarzen - im Winter war es eine Qual mit mir eine Runde zu drehen


----------



## rider1970 (1. Mai 2021)

Witzke schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1262691
> Mein Custom Cube Stereo 140 HPC Race (11,3kg)
> Nach der Jungfernfahrt kurz vor Silvester und nun inzwischen 1000km musste ich doch noch etwas upgraden. Die Mavic Crossmax Elite gingen echt gar nicht (ihr hattet ja so Recht 😅: Nippel gammeln, Speichen klimpern - ich schicke sie nun ein) und nun hatte ich die Faxen dicke und hab mir einen Satz Newmen Advanced X.A.30 gegönnt. Die Sattelstütze musste ich auch noch tauschen, die andere war selbst mir zu kurz 😅. Bin sehr gespannt auf die neuen Laufräder in „Action“.
> Letzter Nervpunkt ist nachwievor die Bremse (Magura MT8 SL mit Sram Centerline X Scheiben). Ich hab nun schon die Scheiben (vorher waren es die Magura  Storm SL - da hatte ich richtiges Fading beim Bremsen und ohrenbetäubendes Quietschen) getauscht und andere Beläge getestet - vom mehrfachen Entlüften zu Beginn mal abgesehen - ich bekomme einfach keinen extremen, oder sagen wir ordentlichen Druck mit Reserven hin. Solange ich ordnungsgemäß beide Bremsen ziehe, komme ich gut zum Stehen - inkl. nervigen Lauten kurz vorm Stillstand. Zieh ich nur eine, passiert verhältnismäßig wenig ☹️. Ein Stoppie oder Abflug über den Lenker kann mir mit dieser Bremse irgendwie nicht passieren. Woran könnte es denn noch liegen, dass sie nicht wirklich zubeißt? Scheiben sind beides 180er und ich liege bei etwa 83kg Körpergewicht. Vielleicht hat ja noch einer ne Idee 😇?!



Schönes Teil mit wirklich niedrigem Gewicht. Mir persönlich würde aber die Variostütze fehlen.


----------



## Witzke (1. Mai 2021)

Ja ich weiß, heutzutage ist es quasi atypisch, dass keine Vario verbaut ist 😇, aber hier oben in meinen Gefilden macht so ein Teil für mich einfach keinen Sinn. Da spar ich mir das Gewicht und bleibe bei der schnöden fixen Sattelstütze . Wenn ich es denn endlich mal wenigstens ins Mittelgebirge schaffe und sie mir dort dann tatsächlich fehlt, denke ich nochmal drüber nach


----------



## Cycliste17 (2. Mai 2021)

Die Shimano Beläge passen eigentlich nicht. Man muss sie an den Seiten etwas feilen. Dazu habe ich den originalen Belag und einen B01S Belag von Shimano in einen Schraubstock gespannt und gefeilt bis er genauso breit war wie der von Magura. Bei einigen Scheiben muss man dann aber eine Unterlegscheibe unter den Bremssattel legen, die Löcher der Beläge sind nicht auf gleicher Höhe. Funktioniert aber nur mit Stahlplatten, die Alu- oder Titanträger von Shimano und die Federn passen nicht in die Magura Bremse.
Mit einer MT5 an einem anderen Rad habe ich seit Monaten Probleme. In unregelmäßigen Abständen greife ich auch mal ins Leere. Nach paarmal Bremshebel ziehen geht's dann wieder.


----------



## SvenMD (2. Mai 2021)

Hallo, wie gesagt, nervt mich die Bremse sehr. Wie oben schon geschrieben, schleift die hintere beim fahren. Nach mehrmaligen ausrichten, wurde nun die Scheibe getauscht. Tatsächlich, war ruhe. Gestern habe ich sie mal richtig auf Temperatur gebracht, wo sie sich leider scheinbar wieder verformt hat. Aktuell schleift sie beim fahren. Da sie gut Mittig läuft, bin ich ratlos. 

LG Sven


----------



## SvenMD (10. Mai 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teppichmesser (10. Mai 2021)

@SvenMD
Wenn du die viel zu langen Züge und Leitungen kürzt und sauber verlegst, sieht das Rad schon einiges aufgeräumter/schnittiger aus.

Wegen deiner HR Bremse
Steckachse ist fest?
Schaltauge fest?
Das HR lässt im eingebauten Zustand nicht seitlich bewegen(nirgends Spiel)?
Oder ist vielleicht Spiel in der Nabe?


----------



## SvenMD (10. Mai 2021)

Hey, danke für deinen Beitrag. Ja das stimmt die Leitung sind etwas lang. Im Moment versuche ich damit zu leben. Der aktuelle Stand ist, dass sie die Scheibe hinten getauscht haben. Seitdem war beim fahren Ruhe. Da es aber neuerdings beim Bremsen sehr gequietscht hat, habe ich die Steine noch mal neu ausgetauscht. Jetzt ist Ruhe.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (12. Mai 2021)

War jetzt auch schon ein paar Mal artgerecht unterwegs und geht echt gut das Ding!


----------



## _cappuccino_ (12. Mai 2021)

M_Reicheneder schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1261294 So hier mal mein Neuzugang für 2021. Ein Cube AMS 100 SL 20". So wie es jetzt da steht hat es 11.4kg.
> Geändert wurden Bremsscheiben, Kassette, Tubeless, Griffe, Sattel und Sattelklemme inkl. TopCap.



Viel Spaß 💪🏻 Tolles Bike.
Welche Bremsscheiben fährst du nun und weshalb hast du die Kassette getauscht? Wegen dem XT? Was machst du mit dem übrig gebliebenen Sattel? 😊


----------



## F4K3R (14. Mai 2021)

So seit Dienstag dann endlich in meinem Besitz.

Gestern musste ich feststellen, das ich den Fahrradanhänger nicht anhängen kann.
Weiß jemand ob die Achse passt?

https://www.amazon.de/Qeridoo-Steckachs-Adapter/dp/B07MK6MYWJ


----------



## ZecktheGhost (18. Mai 2021)

Mein neues Schmuckstück. Bissel was wird noch geändert aber bis jetzt find ich es Hammer 😌 bis auf das anfängliche knacken im Vorbau 🙄


----------



## M_Reicheneder (20. Mai 2021)

cappunccino schrieb:


> Viel Spaß 💪🏻 Tolles Bike.
> Welche Bremsscheiben fährst du nun und weshalb hast du die Kassette getauscht? Wegen dem XT? Was machst du mit dem übrig gebliebenen Sattel? 😊


Danke 🙂
Bremsscheiben sind nun die XTR bzw. MT 900 in 180 und 160mm. Die XT Kassette ist wegen der Optik draufgekommen. Finde wirkt gleich ganz anders mit der Kassette und der Bremsscheibe.
Der Sattel ist aufs Hardtail gewandert. 🙃


----------



## _cappuccino_ (20. Mai 2021)

M_Reicheneder schrieb:


> Danke 🙂
> Bremsscheiben sind nun die XTR bzw. MT 900 in 180 und 160mm. Die XT Kassette ist wegen der Optik draufgekommen. Finde wirkt gleich ganz anders mit der Kassette und der Bremsscheibe.
> Der Sattel ist aufs Hardtail gewandert.



Danke für die Info. 
Wie ist denn die vordere Bremsleistung mit diesen Scheiben? Habe bereits auf J04C Metall Ice-Tec Disc Beläge umgestellt, aber zufrieden bin ich damit nicht wirklich. 

Der Sattel wäre perfekt für mein Indoor Bike gewesen 🤪


----------



## M_Reicheneder (20. Mai 2021)

Danke für die Info.


cappunccino schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die vordere Bremsleistung mit diesen Scheiben? Habe bereits auf J04C Metall Ice-Tec Disc Beläge umgestellt, aber zufrieden bin ich damit nicht wirklich.
> 
> Der Sattel wäre perfekt für mein Indoor Bike gewesen 🤪


Ja Bremsleistung ist OK würde ich mal sagen. Fahre momentan noch die original Beläge. Werde aber wenn die runder sind oder doch wieder mal paar rennen sind auf Trickstuff umbauen. Nach meiner Erfahrung nach wird die Bremsleistung mit den Trickstuff wesentlich besser.


----------



## oleschool (27. Mai 2021)

Hallo Cube Gemeinde, 
nach 10 Jahren Specialized Stumpjumper 26, hier mein Cube Race One 29 Competition 2018. 
Habe ich vor ein paar Wochen gekauft und bisschen gepimpt. 
Bin nach SRAM sehr froh Shimano Bremsen zu haben 😊 

Gruß Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin87LE (28. Mai 2021)

mein 2014er Reaction GTC SL.
Dieses Jahr aufgrund der Verfügbarkeiten auf 1x10 (32x11-42) umgestellt.
Fürs Leipziger Land reicht es fürs meiste aus.


----------



## outofsightdd (30. Mai 2021)

Man bekommt die 10fach Kettenblätter nicht mehr nachbeschafft oder du wolltest unbedingt den Umwerfer loswerden?


----------



## Martin87LE (30. Mai 2021)

Der ursprüngliche Plan war die Umrüstung auf 1x11.


----------



## helmsp (1. Juni 2021)

Letzte Woche gekauft.
Dropperpost ist kaputt und wird gegen eins aus Carbon ersetzt.
Weitere Optionen sind noch von 3x10 auf 1x11 aber mir hat der Übersetzungsumfang vom vorhandenen 3x10 (40-30-22, 11-36) gestern geholfen bei der Tour, mit 1x11 (34t, 11-51) wird es knapper.
Auch kommt definitiv eine Starrgabel drauf, muss nur mehr schauen welche passt.


----------



## Cycliste17 (1. Juni 2021)

Für einen schwereren Rennkurs würde ich mir auch noch einen Dropper antun, ansonsten wär's mir nur ein nettes Spielzeug. Früher hatte man noch hinter den Sattel gehen bei steileren Abfahrten gelernt.
Wenn 1x11 nicht reicht, mach doch 2x11. Für den Umwerfer reicht dann ein 50g Daumenschalter. Wird doch nur für sehr steile Anstiege gebraucht.


----------



## matt_ghost (13. Juni 2021)

Früher hatte man vor den steilen Gebirgsabfahrten händisch den Sattel mittels Schnellspanner reinlassen:-D ging alles. Ist nur ne sache der Bequemlichkeit. Aber man ist eben gezwungen mit der Zeit zu gehen..


----------



## saxoholic (13. Juni 2021)

matt_ghost schrieb:


> Früher hatte man vor den steilen Gebirgsabfahrten händisch den Sattel mittels Schnellspanner reinlassen:-D ging alles. Ist nur ne sache der Bequemlichkeit. Aber man ist eben gezwungen mit der Zeit zu gehen..


Kann man so sehen, muss man aber nicht. Eine absenkbare Sattelstütze erhöht in meinen Augen bei artgerechter Haltung eines Bikes den Bikespaß und auch die Sicherheit. Ich hatte vor ewigen Jahren eine Sattelstütze, die man mit einem Hebel unter dem Sattel absenken musste. Ok, das hat funktioniert - aber das war es denn auch. An bekannten Passagen war es ok, aber wenn eine unbekannte Stelle kam, war man schon mitten drin und benötigte beide Hände am Lenker. Die Stütze wurde somit eher selten benutzt. Und eine Absenkung mittels Schnellspanner macht die Sache nicht besser.

Aber da sind die Ansichten zum Glück unterschiedlich. Ich möchte meinen Dropper auf jeden Fall nie wieder missen. Bei ausschließlich gemächlichen Touren bringt sie aber in der Tat nur unnötiges Gewicht und ist m.M.n. auf jeden Fall entbehrlich.


----------



## matt_ghost (14. Juni 2021)

ich möchte sie auch nicht mehr missen...aber hab nur reflektiert wie es früher war und dass man da auch ohne sie zurecht kommen musste, ohne jetzt die Vario schlecht reden zu wollen. Natürlich macht sie mehr spass und ist sicherer, wenn man sie erst mal gewohnt ist.


----------



## F4K3R (14. Juni 2021)

Hab seit rund nem Monat nun mein erstes Bike mit Vario Stütze. Nutze die ehrlich gesagt so gut wie garnicht und betrachte es als nette Spielerei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _cappuccino_ (14. Juni 2021)

Ich fahre derzeit eine feste Sattelstütze. Im Alpinen Gelände fehlt mir aber schon eine Vario, auch wenn man den Hintern auch so nach hinten bringt. Es fühlt sich nicht so "frei" an. Schon alleine das Aufsitzen und Anfahren im unwegsamen Uphill wäre mit einer Vario wesentlich schöner.

Ansonsten nervte mich bei meiner letzten Kind Shock LEV eher das Gewackel, Geknarze und die ständige Wartungen an diesem Teil.

Hat alles Vor.- und Nachteile.


----------



## DerHackbart (20. Juni 2021)

Hier Mal mein Eigenaufbau eines 2019er Reaction Rahmens. Der Rahmen war ursprünglich orange und wurde in Eigenregie lackiert.


----------



## Toto73_erlangen (20. Juni 2021)

Das alte MTB vom Kickr runter geholt und für Kroatien fertig gemacht.


----------



## Coffeinum (22. Juni 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1295309
> 
> Hier Mal mein Eigenaufbau eines 2019er Reaction Rahmens. Der Rahmen war ursprünglich orange und wurde in Eigenregie lackiert.


sehr geil...gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## Pf0stimat (20. August 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1295309
> 
> Hier Mal mein Eigenaufbau eines 2019er Reaction Rahmens. Der Rahmen war ursprünglich orange und wurde in Eigenregie lackiert.


Hey, schicke Farbe. Hast du einen Farbcode dazu?
Lg


----------



## DerHackbart (20. August 2021)

Pf0stimat schrieb:


> Hey, schicke Farbe. Hast du einen Farbcode dazu?
> Lg



Das ist Spray.Bike Lack - Silvertown.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saburg (2. Oktober 2021)

Cube Stereo 150.
2021 und 2022
SL und Race


----------



## ParkerFly (2. Oktober 2021)

Hinterrad auf 27,5 " Felge mit 2.8 Reifen umgebaut.


----------



## Lobo1982 (9. Oktober 2021)

Cube Stereo 150 c62 SL 29 2022

Gestern angekommen. 🙂
Nach einer kleinen Runde auf den Hometrails, bin ich absolut begeistert.
Ich hatte schon lange kein so wendiges Bike mehr und das mit 29er Rädern.


----------



## fweik (9. Oktober 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Das ist Spray.Bike Lack - Silvertown.


Wie bist du von dem Lack überzeugt?
Ich habe mit SprayMax 2K Matt lackiert, da ist noch Luft nach oben.


----------



## DerHackbart (9. Oktober 2021)

fweik schrieb:


> Wie bist du von dem Lack überzeugt?
> Ich habe mit SprayMax 2K Matt lackiert, da ist noch Luft nach oben.


Naja, das Ergebnis ist ganz anders als herkömmliche Nasslacke.

Bei bereits lackierten Rahmen ist keine Grundierung nötig. Anschleifen genügt.
Verarbeitung ist super einfach, Läufer kommen quasi nicht vor. Dafür wird die Oberfläche eher rau. Man muss sie schon fein nachbearbeiten und ggf. den Klarlack nasschleifen, damit man eine ebenmäßig glänzende Oberfläche erhält.

Steht man jedoch auf Mattlack, wie bei meinem Rahmen, ist es eine super Alternative zu herkömmlichen Lacken, da die Nachbearbeitung nicht so aufwändig sein muss.


----------



## fweik (9. Oktober 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Naja, das Ergebnis ist ganz anders als herkömmliche Nasslack
> 
> Steht man jedoch auf Mattlack, wie bei meinem Rahmen, ist es eine super Alternative zu herkömmlichen Lacken, da die Nachbearbeitung nicht so aufwändig sein muss.


Und die Mattierung ist nicht empfindlich auf Reibung?


----------



## DerHackbart (10. Oktober 2021)

fweik schrieb:


> Und die Mattierung ist nicht empfindlich auf Reibung?


Bisher nicht, aber es sind auch zwei Schichten matter Klarlack von Spray.Bike drauf.

Ohne den würde sich die Farbe abreiben.


----------



## fweik (10. Oktober 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Bisher nicht, aber es sind auch zwei Schichten matter Klarlack von Spray.Bike drauf.
> 
> Ohne den würde sich die Farbe abreiben.


Ich habe mit 2K Klarlack matt lackiert, fand das jetzt nicht so stabil, da der Lack bei mir recht rauh ist.


----------



## OrrBabba (10. Oktober 2021)

.


----------



## fleckinet (14. Oktober 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerkralle (25. Oktober 2021)

2021er Cube Stereo 120 HPC TM 29


----------



## Rockside (25. Oktober 2021)

Der vordere flächige Schutzer so nahe am Reifen könnte Offroad auch mal zu einem zünftigen Überschlag führen, wenn sich da Dreckklumpen oder ein Ast verklemmt.

Ein MarshGuard tut's da auch.


----------



## Cycliste17 (25. Oktober 2021)

Auf dem Friedhof darf man doch gar nicht radfahren!


----------



## Schlammcatcher (27. Oktober 2021)

Mein Stereo in seinem natürlichen Lebensraum:
Anderer Vorbau, stärker gekröpfter Lenker und hellblaue Griffe von Ergon habe ich nachgerüstet.
Ich dachte mir, als zusätzlicher Farbtupfer zu den hellblauen Knöppen an Dämpfer und Federgabel könnte das passen.
Ach ja: es heißt "Jolly Jumper" (am Unterrohr)


----------



## fleckinet (4. November 2021)




----------



## Schlammcatcher (5. November 2021)

fleckinet schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1367182


Andere Reifen?
Andere Decals auf den Federbeinen?

Schick! Wo haste her die Decals?

edit: ist die Federgabel so dran gewesen?


----------



## fleckinet (5. November 2021)

Reifen: Wolfpack Cross/Trail schlauchlos
Decals: SLIK Graphics aus Schweden
Gabel: Serie am 120EX
…bin aber noch nicht fertig


----------



## Zaskaringelb (8. November 2021)

Unsere Team Cubes werden grad jedes WE verprügelt


----------



## 21_pump (16. November 2021)

Reaction Pro 2021, mit einigen Anpassungen; unkompliziertes Hardtail, bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TBt (17. November 2021)

2021 er Stereo 120TM


----------



## Killerkralle (17. November 2021)

TBt schrieb:


> 2021 er Stereo 120TM
> Anhang anzeigen 1373718


Sind das Shimano-Kurbeln u. Schaltung? Und die Bremsscheiben, Shimano IceTech XT RT-MT800 mit Magnet? Hab das gleiche Rad von März 2021, jedoch andere Ausstattung.


----------



## TBt (17. November 2021)

Killerkralle schrieb:


> Sind das Shimano-Kurbeln u. Schaltung? Und die Bremsscheiben, Shimano IceTech XT RT-MT800 mit Magnet? Hab das gleiche Rad von März 2021, jedoch andere Ausstattung.


Ja, sind IceTec Scheiben und die Kurbel ist eine Sam NX in 175mm habe ich nachgerüstet.
Kette jetzt xx1 und Reifen Wolfpack(tubeless) sind auch nicht mehr original
Schaltung ist original Sram.


----------



## pizzavernichta (4. Dezember 2021)

Cube Elite C:68X SL 2021
Bild stammt noch aus dem Frühjahr


----------



## fleckinet (23. Dezember 2021)

Ich wollte: Eins für AllesI 120EX!
Was ich gemacht habe:
Fox Achse vorne, Decals, Newmen Carbon Lenker, Levelnine Vorbau, Etsi Grips
XT Bremsscheiben, Crankbrothers Candy 7, Wolfpack Cross/Trail schlauchlos
Geplant sind neben meinen Hometrails für 22 paar Tage Bikepark Pfälzerwald, Urlaub Gardasee, Alpencross Schweiz (mit Wolfpack Enduro).
Für mich persönlich stellt das CUBE das Optimum hinsichtlich Robustheit, Optik, Gewicht und Ausstattung  dar. Die Geometrie ist für mich perfekt, mit vielen sogenannten modernen Geos kann ich wenig anfangen.
Das EX fliegt Gott sei Dank unterm Radar, hat nicht das Image „angesagter“ Ami-Marken,- und genau DAS fand ich cool!
Frohe Weihnachten,- bleibt gesund!


----------



## Schlammcatcher (28. Dezember 2021)

Respekt! Hast du ein kleines Detail vergessen? Die Ventile sehen herzallerliebst aus und werden demnächst auch mein EX zieren. Andere Reifen (Schwalbe Nobby Nic in 2.4 Zoll, in Schwarz, schlauchlos) hab ich ebenfalls drauf gemacht. Seitdem bin ich im Schnitt zwei bis drei km/h schneller und das Bike sieht besser aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fleckinet (28. Dezember 2021)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Hast du ein kleines Detail vergessen?


Du wirst es mir sagen!?


----------



## Schlammcatcher (28. Dezember 2021)

fleckinet schrieb:


> Du wirst es mir sagen!?


Ähem...die Ventile...hab ich das nicht erwähnt? Sorry, in deiner Aufzählung waren die net dabei.
Die passen genau zu meinen blauen Griffen


----------



## fleckinet (29. Dezember 2021)

😊


----------



## a73 (5. Januar 2022)

Hallo.

Zum oben geposteten 120EX:

1) Schönes Bike, viel Spaß damit 👍
2) Ich fahre (unter anderem) auch so ein Down Country Bike. Funktioniert für mich prima. Natürlich konnte ich dann auch nicht dem Bikepark widerstehen. Dafür sind die DC Bikes meiner Meinung nach aber doch unterdimensioniert. Auf den ruppigeren Passagen haben bei mir dann Gabel und Dämpfer schon immer wieder durchgeschlagen; hinteres Laufrad musste ich auch etwas nachzentrieren.
Habe mir dann einfach ein Enduro dazugekauft (das waren noch die Zeiten, als Bikes verfügbar und Rabatte von 30% im Abverkauf die Regel waren).
Für die Murmelbahnen (Flowtrail) reichts allerdings 😊

LG


----------



## philfei (12. Januar 2022)

fleckinet schrieb:


> Ich wollte: Eins für AllesI 120EX!
> Was ich gemacht habe:
> Fox Achse vorne, Decals, Newmen Carbon Lenker, Levelnine Vorbau, Etsi Grips
> XT Bremsscheiben, Crankbrothers Candy 7, Wolfpack Cross/Trail schlauchlos
> ...


Guten Morgen @fleckinet welchen Kettenschutz hast du dir denn da drangemacht? Danke!


----------



## philfei (12. Januar 2022)

Cube Stereo 120 EX / Dezember 2021


Tubeless
Pedale DMR V12 Magnesium in schwarz


----------



## fleckinet (12. Januar 2022)

philfei schrieb:


> Guten Morgen @fleckinet welchen Kettenschutz hast du dir denn da drangemacht? Danke!


Slapper Tape!
Gibts in zwei Ausführungen, einmal in flach (das hab ich genommen) und in der Variante mit den Hubbeln drauf. Das flache kann man sich gut selbst zuschneiden...


----------



## a73 (14. Januar 2022)

Nightride


----------



## matt_ghost (22. Januar 2022)

Wow Mal so richtig schick und Clean


----------



## Bindsteinracer (23. Januar 2022)

wastl_ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1407247Anhang anzeigen 1407248


Gefällt..
Welches Model ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (23. Januar 2022)

Danke 
Ist das komplett in Schwarz?
Auf der Cube Homepage ist das in so nem Flip Flop Lack abgebildet…!


----------



## blubboo (1. Februar 2022)

Ich habe für einen guten Freund ein Cube Reaction HPA von 2018 aufgebaut. 
Der Rahmen lag gute drei Jahre, mehr oder weniger unangetastet, im Keller.


----------



## Jbiker (6. Februar 2022)

Letzte Woche habe ich mein neues One77 bekommen. Bisher bin ich sehr happy!


----------



## S.Turner (13. Februar 2022)

Schnappschuss von der Anfahrt zum Trail. 

Geändert bisher:
-OneUp Flatpedals
-Tubeless
-RaceFace Next R Carbon-Lenker
-Scheiben auf XTR gewechselt (das Bremsstottern der MT800 und niedriger nervt mich seit Generationen tierisch)

Als Nächstes sind Kassette und Kette fällig, und vielleicht gibts in dem Zug noch ein ovales Kettenblatt. Da das aber keine Eile hat, warte ich auf einen günstigen Schnapper. 

Super schönes Bike, welches richtig viel Spaß macht.


----------



## Guerill0 (15. Februar 2022)

Das neue Bahnhofsrad - Cube Analogue Sport 
Konnte erfolgreich vor der Verschrottung bewahrt werden. 
Sehr intensive Putzsession, neue Kette, Kassette und Sattel. Und es macht tatsächlich Laune. 

Weiß jemand zufällig welches Modelljahr, das sein könnte?
Die Kataloge 2004-2008 bin ich durchgegangen. Muss also definitiv älter sein


----------



## t.schneider (16. Februar 2022)

Ist das eine RST 381 EL? Die Gabel mit dem 590er Schaltwerk gab es so in 2000/2001 meine ich.


----------



## mathijsen (19. Februar 2022)

Wenn Shimano damals schon den 4-Jahres-Rhythmus hatte (den sie jetzt durch den Druck von SRAM nicht mehr haben), dürfte das Schaltwerk aber erst zur Saison 2002 gekommen sein. Ein Analogue mit der gleichen Ausstattung, aber in dunkelblau, stand 2003/2004 ne Weile bei meinem Händler, neben dem neuen 2004er Modell. Das hier dürfte also von 2002 oder 2003 sein.


----------



## Guerill0 (20. Februar 2022)

t.schneider schrieb:


> Ist das eine RST 381 EL? Die Gabel mit dem 590er Schaltwerk gab es so in 2000/2001 meine ich.


Genau die isses. Bleischwer, aber funktioniert tadellos


----------



## Kirk69 (21. Februar 2022)

Hier gleich drei auf einmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_elite62 (21. Februar 2022)




----------



## Cube_elite62 (21. Februar 2022)

Cube_elite62 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1425317


Mein Cube Elite c62 one und das meiner Frau cube reaction pro beides 2022 LG aus Österreich


----------



## Diablo32 (23. Februar 2022)

Mein Cube STEREO 140 HPC SLT.
Änderungen: SQlab 311 - Lenker, Ergon GE1 EVO-Griff


----------



## martin_1982 (23. Februar 2022)

Cube_elite62 schrieb:


> Mein Cube Elite c62 one und das meiner Frau cube reaction pro beides 2022 LG aus Österreich


Servus,
Wurde dein Elite C62 one auch Tubeless ausgeliefert?

Bei meinem siehts geanz danach aus....


----------



## Cube_elite62 (23. Februar 2022)

martin_1982 schrieb:


> Servus,
> Wurde dein Elite C62 one auch Tubeless ausgeliefert?
> 
> Bei meinem siehts geanz danach aus....Anhang anzeigen 1426234


Hallo ja wurde tubleles ausgeliefert mfg


----------



## martin_1982 (23. Februar 2022)

Danke!
Wundert mich, dass es nicht beworben wird.
Das hat mir jedenfalls einen Arbeitsschritt gespart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_elite62 (23. Februar 2022)

martin_1982 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Wundert mich, dass es nicht beworben wird.
> Das hat mir jedenfalls einen Arbeitsschritt gespart.


Ja das wundert mich auch habe


martin_1982 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Wundert mich, dass es nicht beworben wird.
> Das hat mir jedenfalls einen Arbeitsschritt gespart.


Ja das wundert nicht auch. Welche Pedale sind das die du montiert hast


----------



## martin_1982 (23. Februar 2022)

Cube_elite62 schrieb:


> Ja das wundert nicht auch. Welche Pedale sind das die du montiert hast


Das sind Shimano PD-EH500 Kombipedale.

Lg
Martin


----------



## Cube_elite62 (23. Februar 2022)

martin_1982 schrieb:


> Das sind Shimano PD-EH500 Kombipedale.
> 
> Lg
> Martin


Besten dank


----------



## _cappuccino_ (23. Februar 2022)

Könnt ihr ein Bild des Ventils einstellen? Würde mich interessieren wie dieses aussieht.


----------



## Cube_elite62 (23. Februar 2022)

_cappuccino_ schrieb:


> Könnt ihr ein Bild des Ventils einstellen? Würde mich interessieren wie dieses aussieht.


Kann ich dir morgen machen mfg


----------



## Cube_elite62 (24. Februar 2022)

_cappuccino_ schrieb:


> Könnt ihr ein Bild des Ventils einstellen? Würde mich interessieren wie dieses aussieht.


----------



## _cappuccino_ (24. Februar 2022)

Fehlt da für schlauchlos nicht die Mutter am Ventil? Sieht für mich aus wie ein normales Ventil eines Schwalbe Schlauch.


----------



## fleckinet (25. Februar 2022)

...und die Stiefel müßten mal wieder geputzt werden! 👢
☝️


----------



## Cube_elite62 (25. Februar 2022)

fleckinet schrieb:


> ...und die Stiefel müßten mal wieder geputzt werden! 👢
> ☝️


😀😀sind die Winter Reit Stiefel meiner Frau ggg


----------



## Chris2hoch (27. Februar 2022)

Endlich ist mein lang erwartetes Cube Stereo 120 SLT angekommen. Wahnsinnigerweise musste ich noch ein zweites Rad kaufen...Jetzt werden beide noch etwas gepimmpt und dann gehts los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycliste17 (27. Februar 2022)

Du "musstest" es kaufen?


----------



## fleckinet (27. Februar 2022)

Cube_elite62 schrieb:


> 😀😀sind die Winter Reit Stiefel meiner Frau ggg


AAahhhhh….
Reitstiefel 😼


----------



## pizzavernichta (27. Februar 2022)

Ein Bild der ersten Radtour dieses Jahr - und es hat sooooo Spaß gemacht


----------



## Cube_elite62 (27. Februar 2022)

fleckinet schrieb:


> AAahhhhh….
> Reitstiefel 😼


Jup gg


----------



## Cube_elite62 (1. März 2022)

martin_1982 schrieb:


> Servus,
> Wurde dein Elite C62 one auch Tubeless ausgeliefert?
> 
> Bei meinem siehts geanz danach aus....Anhang anzeigen 1426234


Hello also. War eine Fehlinformation wegen tubeless es ist ein Aerothan Schlauch verbaut mfg


----------



## Chris2hoch (1. März 2022)

Cube_elite62 schrieb:


> Hello also. War eine Fehlinformation wegen tubeless es ist ein Aerothan Schlauch verbaut mfg


Ist mir bei meinem Stereo120 SLT auch aufgefallen. Obwohl von außen normale Schläuche ( ich hoffe  Aerothan) verbaut scheinen, klebt außen etwas tubelessmilch? Am Wochenende kommen die Tanwals eh runter und es kommt ne DHR/Rekon Kombi drauf.


----------



## _cappuccino_ (2. März 2022)

@Chris2hoch 
In der Beschreibung deines Rades steht: Schwalbe Aerothan™ Inner Tubes


----------



## _cappuccino_ (2. März 2022)

Frage mich eher, ob diese Schwalbe Aerothan den Mehrpreis wert sind. Diese sollen ja mehr aushalten. Beim Platten fahren stehe ich nämlich meist ganz vorne an


----------



## Chris2hoch (2. März 2022)

Klar so steht es in der Beschreibung, aber trotzdem hab ich Dichtmilch Spuren an der Felge. Na ja am Wochenende kommen die Reifen eh mal runter. Mit was entfernt ihr Dichtmilchreste am Besten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _cappuccino_ (2. März 2022)

Denke eher das wird Montagepaste für die Reifen sein, damit sie leichter über den Felgenhump rutschen.


----------



## Andre2316 (6. März 2022)

Hier mein umgebautes Stereo HPC 140 TM (2018er).
Bremsen und Antrieb wurde auf XTR samt einem ovalen Kettenblatt von absoluteBlack umgerüstet. Hierbei wurde auch ein neues - weil verschraubbares - Tretlager von Tripeak eingebaut. Der LRS von Newman musste einem Mavic Deemax Pro in der Sam Hill Edition weichen und läuft in Kombination mit den Reifen von Maxxis als tubeless. Auch der Trigger für die Sattelstütze wurde durch ein passendes Modell von Shimano ersetzt.


----------



## Chris2hoch (10. März 2022)

So noch etwas optimiert  Reifen/Griffe/Sattel/Decals/GOS. Jetzt kannst losgehen


----------



## Diablo32 (10. März 2022)

Sieht top aus.Woher hast du die Decals?Ist das Fox Decal original?


----------



## Chris2hoch (10. März 2022)

Diablo32 schrieb:


> Sieht top aus.Woher hast du die Decals?Ist das Fox Decal original?


Sind Fox zertifiziert. Slikgraphics aus Schweden


----------



## Diablo32 (10. März 2022)

Danke.Gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Turner (11. März 2022)

Chris2hoch schrieb:


> So noch etwas optimiert  Reifen/Griffe/Sattel/Decals/GOS. Jetzt kannst losgehen



Sieht super aus. Jetzt noch Fotos ohne den fürchterlich-künstlichen Tiefenschärfe-Effekt vom Handy, dann ist’s perfekt


----------



## _kvn (11. März 2022)

Nachdem ich bisher nur mitgelesen habe, hier mal mein 2021er Reaction C:62 SL
(Ein paar Sachen habe ich schon gemacht und ein paar Sachen würde ich gerne noch machen/ ausprobieren)


Sattelstütze: Newmen Evolution, 27,2 x 400 mm -> NEWMEN Sattelstütze Advanced Carbon 27,2 x 430 mm
Sattel: Natural Fit Nuance SL -> SQLab 612R (hauptsächlich wegen der Sitzknochenbreite und bin nun sehr zufrieden)
Vorbau: Newmen Evolution 318.4 100mm -> NEWMEN Evolution SL 318.2 -17° 70mm
Lenker: Newmen Evolution 318.10, 720mm -> BEAST Components Flat Bar 2.0 Lenker 740mm
Tubeless Umbau mit NEWMAN Tubeless Strip (Würde ich jederzeit wieder nehmen)
Einbau Spacer Halterung für Garmin (Hauptsächlich, weil ich durch den kürzeren Vorbau die normale Halterung nicht mehr dran bekommen habe)

Was ich noch machen möchte:


Laufräder: Origninale Fulcrum Laufräder (leider nur 23mm Innenmaulweite und trotzdem 1815g) durch breitere (wahrscheinlich 30mm IW) und leichtere Laufräder ersetzen
Reifen: Würde hier gerne mal von Conti die Kombi Race King/ Cross King ausprobieren (in Race Sport oder Protection, weiß nicht ob ich mich bei Race Sport an Tubeless rantraue)


----------



## Chris2hoch (11. März 2022)

S.Turner schrieb:


> Sieht super aus. Jetzt noch Fotos ohne den fürchterlich-künstlichen Tiefenschärfe-Effekt vom Handy, dann ist’s perfekt


Gibt's auch. Am Wochenende wird es mal dreckig gemacht


----------



## Flo G. (17. März 2022)




----------



## Kirk69 (20. März 2022)

Mit ein paar neuen Updates bei 7,6 Kg


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (20. März 2022)

3 x Cube ActionTeam... 👨‍👩‍👦


----------



## summerdancepro (26. März 2022)

Das ist mein neues CUBE Aim Allroad blue´n´red 2022


----------



## _cappuccino_ (26. März 2022)

CUBE Nuroad C:62 Pro 2022


----------



## pizzavernichta (26. März 2022)

Kleine Tour durch die Heimat


----------



## Blackangel320 (29. März 2022)

Seit kurzem bei mir, beste Rad das ich je hatte <3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammcatcher (2. April 2022)

Auf meinem Stereo 120 HPC EX ist auf dem Rahmen die Aufschrift "120 E" aufgedruckt.
Das geht mir, gelinde gesagt, etwas auf die Eier. Diese Aufschrift sorgt nämlich dafür, dass das Bike für ein E-Bike gehalten wird.
Ich habe nichts gegen diese Dinger, bestimmt bekomme ich auch eins, wenn ich mal groß bin. Im Moment möchte ich jedoch nicht im Entferntesten mit so was in Verbindung gebracht werden.
Damit niemand auf die Idee kommt, dieses große "E" für einen Hinweis auf einen versteckten Motor zu halten, habe ich ein "NO" darüber aufgeklebt (siehe Bild)
Hoffentlich ist jetzt Ruhe!
😉😉😁


----------



## _cappuccino_ (2. April 2022)

Geile Idee 😃 Wo hast du die beiden Buchstaben her?


----------



## Schlammcatcher (2. April 2022)

_cappuccino_ schrieb:


> Geile Idee 😃 Wo hast du die beiden Buchstaben her?


Die habe ich bei myfolie machen lassen.
Im Verhältnis teuer, aber das war es mir wert😇


----------



## Robert3691 (3. April 2022)

CUBE AIM SL ALLROAD 2022


----------



## Blackangel320 (4. April 2022)

Dieses Fahrrad ist sicher Einzigartig auf der Welt, Respekt damit zu fahren.
Irgendwie und das ist nicht bös gemeint erinnert es mich an eine Kuh auf Rädern....es bleibt auf jedenfall hängen wenn man jemanden damit sieht^^


----------



## martin_1982 (18. April 2022)

Heut stell ich mal ein Gruppenfoto unserer Familienbande rein 😉


----------



## Joe42 (19. April 2022)

Hallo,

seit einigen Monaten fahre ich mit meinem Pedelc - ohne Unterstützung. Die Dimensionierung ist für Fahrten am Berg echt ungeeignet (wenig überraschend). So reifte in den letzten Wochen der Gedanke ein neues Rad zu erwerben. Irgendetwas zwischen MTB und Trekking. Eigentlich ein MTB mit Schutzblechen und Gepäckträger.
Da wird die Auswahl ganz schön dünn. Vor gut einer Woche bin ich dann zu drei lokalen Fahrradhändlern gefahren. Die ersten beiden hatten keine oder kaum Räder ohne Motor. Dann der dritte Händler mit riesiger Auswahl - sowohl mit als auch ohne Motor. Das angedachte Trekking-Rad von Bergamont probegefahren und für gut befunden. Aus lauter Langeweile dann noch durch den Laden geschlendert. Und da sehe ich das Cube Aim Allroad. Optisch scheint das genau das zu sein was ich suche. Allerdings war der Preis zu günstig, um hochwertige Komponenten erwarten zu können. Probefahrt eines vergleichbaren Rades (Geometrie) war gut. Nun bin ich also mit dem Gedanken nach Hause, dass ich ein Rad gefunden habe aber mit den Komponenten nicht glücklich werde. Hier im Forum bin ich dann auf das Cube Reaction Pro gestossen und wusste so, dass dies auch als Allroad umgebaut werden kann. Auf der Website von Cube hatte ich Räder, die ohne Schutzbleche/Gepäckträger abgebildet waren gar nicht angeklickt.
Die Entscheidung war also spontan getroffen - ein Cube Reaction Pro inkl. Umbau zum Allroad. Das Rad war vorrätig. Also hin und gekauft.
In der letzten Woche habe ich dann den Umbau vorgenommen.


Umbau zum Allroad:
ACID Schutzblechset 65 29" ST MOUNT 2.0
ACID Gepäckträger SIC PURE 29" RILINK
Cube ACID FM Pro Seitenständer
Scheinwerfer: Trelock LS 760 I-GO VISION
Rücklicht: Trelock LS 740 I-GO VECTOR REAR SIGNAL
Klingel: Knog Oi Classic schwarz (S)

Optik (die 🍊farbenen Akzente werden nun durchgezogen ):
Ergon GA3 Griffe, L, juicy orange
Cube RFR Flat SLT 2.0 Pedale schwarz/orange (_es folgt noch ein Umbau auf kürzere Pins, die aktuellen zerstören meine Schuhe doch arg_)

Sonstiges:
Gefederte Sattelstütze: Redshift ShockStop Suspension Seatpost
Tacho: Sigma Rox 4.0
OTTOLOCK Cinch Lock 152 cm
Smartphone-Halter: KLICKfix PhonePad Quad
ACID FAHRRADTASCHE TRUNK 8+7 RILINK

Über Ostern bin ich mit dem Rad den Saarland-Radweg gefahren (360 km, 4000 hm).
Tolle Strecke, Tolles Rad, Tolles Wetter - ich bin rundherum zufrieden.

Die obligatorischen Bilder (nach Umbau) und einige Bilder (vor dem Umbau).


----------



## warnochfrei (18. Mai 2022)

Schöne Bikes habt Ihr hier!

ich reihe mich mal dazu  




Cube Cube Reaction SL 29 2014, black anodized

Meine Änderungen bisher:
Reifen, Pedale, Sattelstütze CaneCreek, Sattel SQLab, Heckständer, Lenkerhörnchen
Bisher ca. 10.000 km gefahren. 

Verschleiß, Defekt:
1 Bremsscheibe vorne
4 Bremsbeläge vorne
2 Bremsbeläge hinten
1 original Pressfit Tretlager
1 großes Kettenblatt
1 10 fach Kasette
2 Ketten
Lockout der Federgabel geht nicht mehr, deswegen entfernt und auch mein Gewicht aufgepumpt.

Pilot 2m, 2 Zentner schwer.


----------



## Blackangel320 (28. Mai 2022)

Mit meinem Cube und dem Cube meines Cousins in den Niederlanden am Strand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke85 (28. Mai 2022)




----------



## YTimo (14. Juni 2022)

Guten Tag alle zusammen, 
hier mein Relikt aus den frühen 2000ern:
Rahmen: Cube Flying Circus
Gabel: Fox Vanilla 125 R
Laufräder: dt Swiss 240 hügi mit Mavic d521 Felge 
Kurbel: Mrp Bones Combo II 
VR Bremse: Grimeca system 8 mit 203mm Scheiben
HR Bremse: Magura HS 33
...

Alles mühevoll nach und nach von meinem Lehrlingsgehalt bezahlt und dann zusammengebaut. Man war ich stolz! 
Nun steht es schon lange im Keller und langweilt sich.


----------



## mathijsen (14. Juni 2022)

YTimo schrieb:


> Guten Tag alle zusammen,
> hier mein Relikt aus den frühen 2000ern:
> Rahmen: Cube Flying Circus
> Gabel: Fox Vanilla 125 R
> ...


Nice, an dem Ding ist ja wirklich alles Youngtimer


----------



## RasAlGul1980 (26. Juni 2022)

Hallo, ich wollte euch mal mein CUBE AMS120 Redux Unlimited zeigen.
Sagt mir mal was ihr davon haltet.


----------



## MS1980 (26. Juni 2022)

Sieht gut aus. Ist das ein neu Aufbau?
Aber ist die bremse nicht bissl zu dolle dafür.


----------



## 7SidedCube (26. Juni 2022)

Frage ich mich auch... Entweder passt die Bremse nicht zum Einsatzzweck, oder es fehlen gröbere Reifen und ein Dropper. Oder es geht um einen sehr schweren Fahrer, dann könnte es stimmig sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RasAlGul1980 (27. Juni 2022)

Hey hey, also schwer bin ich nicht mit 85kg. Es geht um die beste Stopwirkung bedingt durch die 29" Reifen.
Wir fahren oft Trails an denen man an Felsen aprupt stoppen und die Bremse halten muss, da brauchte ich ein starke mit guter dosierung. Und mal im Ernst, die Bremse ist nun auch nicht ein Instant Anker. Geht gut aber braucht wohl noch einiges um ihre volle Leistung zu entfalten.


----------



## MS1980 (4. Juli 2022)

Meine kleine Tochter liebt ihr neues Bike ... ist zwar von der großen übernommen aber das macht ihr nix. Voll die Rakete sagt sie. Wiegt auch unter 8kg 

Und der Papa hat sich auch was schönes gegönnt ...


----------



## MS1980 (4. Juli 2022)




----------



## martin_1982 (9. Juli 2022)

Mein neues Stereo 120 TM.
Mittlerweile bin ich bei Cube #3 angelangt.


----------



## _cappuccino_ (18. September 2022)

AMS ZERO99 SL29


----------



## RaptorTP (18. September 2022)

lol ...  auf der Couch eingepennt, gesehen das der Rechner noch an ist (shit) und eben eine Mail bekommen das jemand hier in diesem Thread gepostet hat. 

Das Bild ist aus 2019 - aber ich hab es immer noch genau so (wird momentan kaum gefahren)

CUBE LTD AMS 2008 in cold black steht mir jetzt bereits 14 Jahre treu zur Seite <3





Unkraut gibt es da mittlerweile auch keins mehr  xD


----------



## Muchacho78 (26. Oktober 2022)

martin_1982 schrieb:


> Mein neues Stereo 120 TM.
> Mittlerweile bin ich bei Cube #3 angelangt.


Das hab ich mir auch gegönnt. Tolles Bike. Leicht und dir Farbe ist klasse. Muss mich nur umgewöhnen von 3x10 auf 1x12 . Ist gefühlt schon etwas anders.

mfg


----------



## Helius-FR (26. Oktober 2022)

Das Alltags Cube:


----------



## Guenni2703 (5. November 2022)

Meine Cube's


----------



## CelticTiger (5. November 2022)

Hier mein nunmehr elf Jahre altes Schaukelpferd (AMS 130 race / 2011), gehegt, gepflegt und gut behandelt.
Läuft noch alles ohne Probleme. Einziges Problem war der eigestellte Service für die Talas (deren unerreichten Komfort ich außerordentlich schätze), was fehlende Ersatzteile wie z.B. Dichtungen zur Folge hatte. Mittler Weile als Nachbauten wieder erhältlich, für weitere zehn Jahre Spaß. Von Museumsreif kann also keine Rede sein.
Euch allzeit gute und sichere Fahrt!
Grüße aus Düsseldorf
                                    Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycliste17 (5. November 2022)

Gegen Schaukelpferd hilft Lockout. Habe vor ein paar Wochen ein 2010er Fully aufgebaut. Ist auch ein Rad, was den Antriebseinflüssen nicht ganz widersteht. Dämpfer ui Gabel haben Lockout aber müssen händisch bedient werden. Lenker Lockout ist noch im Bau. 40€ und mehr für Remote sind entschieden zu viel.


----------



## CelticTiger (5. November 2022)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Gegen Schaukelpferd hilft Lockout. Habe vor ein paar Wochen ein 2010er Fully aufgebaut. Ist auch ein Rad, was den Antriebseinflüssen nicht ganz widersteht. Dämpfer ui Gabel haben Lockout aber müssen händisch bedient werden. Lenker Lockout ist noch im Bau. 40€ und mehr für Remote sind entschieden zu viel.


Das mag ja technisch die korrekte Empfehlung sein. Nur würden meine kaputten Bandscheiben bei gelocktem Fahrwerk rebellieren und mir den Spaß verderben.
Ich geb's ja zu: Mein Bike wird von mir furchtbar zweckentfremdet.  Aber Im Sanitätshaus gibt es leider noch keine Fahrräder für Rückengeplagte. Insbesondere der weiche und sensible Hinterbau mit dem alten AMS Umlenkhebel kommt mir hier außerordentlich entgegen.  
Na ja, ist schon etwas traurig: Selbst einen S0-Trail im Bikepart werde ich wohl nicht mehr erleben...

Postscriptum:
Da fällt mir gerade ein: Mein Fox RP23BV aus 2011 hat gar kein Lockout....


----------



## mathijsen (6. November 2022)

Mein Cube Stereo 140 C:62 SL 27.5 von 2016


----------



## Krabbelchen (21. November 2022)

Sieht ja fast aus wie meins.


----------



## mathijsen (21. November 2022)

Jo, ist der gleiche Rahmen, auch die SL Version, nur von einem Jahr zuvor.


----------



## chubv (29. November 2022)

Dann will ich auch mal.


----------



## S.Turner (30. November 2022)

@chubv das ist meiner Meinung nach das mit Abstand schönste Farbkonzept unter den verfügbaren Stereos. 
Da noch die braunen (=Kashima) Peatys Ventile verbauen - ein Träumchen. 

Rahmenform ist auch super, aber beim neuen One55 oder dem EWS-Modell noch einen Hauch schöner.


----------



## chubv (30. November 2022)

S.Turner schrieb:


> @chubv das ist meiner Meinung nach das mit Abstand schönste Farbkonzept unter den verfügbaren Stereos.


Sehe ich auch so. Schlicht, mit ein paar Akzenten, keine riesen Cube Schriftzüge oder Decals usw. Mittlerweile habe ich dem Bike noch ein Goldketterl spendiert.


----------



## S.Turner (30. November 2022)

chubv schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich dem Bike noch ein Goldketterl spendiert.



Top top top 

Dann muss der Antrieb jetzt aber ordentlich gehalten werden damit das wirkt. Feines Gefährt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris2hoch (30. November 2022)

chubv schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Schlicht, mit ein paar Akzenten, keine riesen Cube Schriftzüge oder Decals usw. Mittlerweile habe ich dem Bike noch ein Goldketterl spendiert.


Aber sowas von. Ich habe der Gabel noch goldene decals von silkgraphics spendiert...


----------



## mathijsen (30. November 2022)

S.Turner schrieb:


> Rahmenform ist auch super, aber beim neuen One55 oder dem EWS-Modell noch einen Hauch schöner.


Wo sieht man denn das neue Modell? Auf der Webseite ist noch das Stereo 150. Das Stereo One 22 ist ja auch noch der alte Rahmen.


----------



## Chris2hoch (30. November 2022)

Tja, dass weiß nur Cube. Schäbigste Produktlaunch ever...hier gibt es seit zwei Wochen ein paar 55 und 44...https://www.fahrrad-bruckner.de/fully/
Come on cube


----------



## mathijsen (30. November 2022)

Lol, entweder hat sich der Händler nicht an das Launch Embargo gehalten, oder es gab gar keines. Na gut, die Infos geistern ja schon seit langem durch die Welt, da einige Händler aus dem Nähkästchen geplaudert hatten.


----------



## chubv (30. November 2022)

S.Turner schrieb:


> Top top top
> 
> Dann muss der Antrieb jetzt aber ordentlich gehalten werden damit das wirkt. Feines Gefährt!


Wintertrimm mit Mudrockern und angelegtem Goldketterl.


----------



## Asko2709 (3. Dezember 2022)

chubv schrieb:


> Wintertrimm mit Mudrockern und angelegtem Goldketterl.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1594445


Also wenn ich da Flatpedals fahren würde…. 👌


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chubv (3. Dezember 2022)

Da bin ich bei dir, aber bei Pedalen bin ich noch nicht bereit so viel abzulegen.


----------



## chubv (11. Dezember 2022)

Macht schon Spaß der Gerät 👍🏻


----------

